# Dirt Car Racing News



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Car Racing News And Videos*

Dirt car racing news from around the world. Concentrating on World of Outlaws Sprints and Late Models, USAC Midgets Sprints and Silver Crown. ASCS Sprints. 

*Hot Foot Jason Meyers Heading Down Under For 2014*










After competing in the World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway this weekend for Kasey Kahne Racing, two-time World of Outlaws champion Jason Meyers will be heading to Australia for the New Year to begin his 2014 racing campaign with Steve Caunt Racing.

"The last time I paired up with Steve Caunt Racing in 2012, I had a great time," said Meyers. "The SCR9 is a good car and I look forward to getting back in the driver's seat. "

Meyers' debut in Australia will not be driving, but as a mentor to Kyle Caunt at Sydney Speedway on January 17. His driving duties will begin the following day at Lismore Speedway on Saturday night with the World Series Sprintcars.

The World of Outlaws Champion will then travel to Victoria for three notable races: The Presidents Cup, The Kings Challenge and The Classic.

"Australia is not only a great place to race, but a great place to visit,"Meyers expressed. "It will be a short stay, but I am really looking forward to being a part of these fantastic races. Australia has some of the best racers, tracks, and fans out there, so it should be a great trip."
In addition to taking on Australia's best drivers and a few American Outlaws, this trip will qualify Meyers for the World Challenge at the 2014 Knoxville Nationals.

Source: National Speed Sport News. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/meyers-heads-down-under-to-begin-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hot Foot Jason Meyers Lands Ride With KKR for World Finals*










Jason Meyers won two consecutive World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series titles in 2010 and 2011 before making the decision to quit racing full-time in March of 2012 to spend more time with his family. He was able to pick up his first Outlaws win since 2012 at the Gold Cup Race of Champions at Silver Dollar Speedway in early September behind the wheel of the Tarlton Motorsports #21.

Meyers will now get the chance to pilot a first class ride for Kasey Kahne Racing at the World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte which will be held November 7-9. He will be in the #49 sprint car subbing for Brad Sweet who has prior NASCAR Nationwide Series commitments in Phoenix.

Meyers will serve as a teammate to full-time Kasey Kahne Racing drivers Cody Darrah and series points leader Daryn Pittman who is seeking to win his first Outlaws championship and first for the team.

Rest of the Article is here. 
http://www.onedirt.com/news/jason-meyers-lands-ride-with-kasey-kahne-racing-for-world-finals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws on CBS Sports Network Schedule.*

*Nov. 10 (Sun.) 9 p.m.-11 p.m*.

World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars from Williams Grove Speedway, Mechanicsburg, Pa., National Open Night #1 on Oct. 4

*Nov. 17 (Sun.) 9 p.m.-11 p.m*

World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars from Williams Grove Speedway, Mechanicsburg, Pa., National Open Night #2 on Oct. 5

*Dec. 1 (Sun.) 9 p.m.-11 p.m*

World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars at Rolling Wheels Raceway, Elbridge, N.Y., on Oct. 12

*Dec. 8 (Sun.) 9 p.m.-11 p.m*

Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modifieds from N.Y. State Fairgrounds, Syracuse, N.Y., Super DIRT Week on Oct. 13

*Dec. 15 (Sun.) 9 p.m.-Midnight*

World of Outlaws World Finals Night #1 featuring World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars, World of Outlaws Late Models, Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modifieds from The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C., on Nov. 8

*Dec. 22 (Sun.) 9 p.m.-Midnight*

World of Outlaws World Finals Night #2 featuring World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars, World of Outlaws Late Models, Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modifieds from The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C., on Nov. 9


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Promoters At Hagerstown In 2014*

HAGERSTOWN, Md. - Following 34 years of operation by Frank Plessinger, there will be a regime change at Hagerstown Speedway beginning in 2014.
Initially reported and then confirmed at a meeting held by the new co-promoter team, the Maryland facility has been leased and will be operated by Ernie Davis and Rick Jones for the 2014 season.










Rest of the article is here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...atlantic/new-promoters-at-hagerstown-in-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stage Is Set For ASCS Finale*










SOMERTON, Ariz. - All the miles, all the laps, all the strategy comes down to a single weekend as the stage is set for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real season finale on Friday and Saturday at Cocopah Speedway.

Presented by the Cocopah Resort and Casino, A first day purse of $3,000 to win on Friday will give way to a staggering $20,000 to win on Saturday night with a possible $5,000 bonus on the line for series points leader Jason Johnson.

These races are also the final two rounds of the Cocopah Cup Challenge. The opening rounds in March saw the three-time series champion sweep the weekend's $3,000 and $10,000 to win features. If Johnson can repeat that success, his total bank from the three-eighths mile Arizona oval in 2013 will be $41,000.

Rest of the article is here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/stage-is-set-for-ascs-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mad Man Kerry Madsen Lands Sponsor For WoO World Finals*










American Racing Custom Wheels will sponsor World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series driver Kerry Madsen during the World Finals Nov. 7-9 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway.

Like American Racing, Madsen, of St. Marys, New South Wales, Australia, is known to push the envelope and drive his Keneric Racing car to the edge. It's how he earned three victories and 36 top-10 finishes this season competing from February to November with the toughest racing series in the world.
"Madsen and the Keneric Racing team are a great match for our American Racing Custom Wheels brand,"" said Dan Ricehouse of Wheel Pros. ""We''ve watched him race all year and he definitely represents the focus of being competitive, always pushing as hard as he can for a win. The whole Keneric operation is first class and we can't think of a better way to wrap up our first season of working with the World of Outlaws than partnering with them at the World Finals.""

This is the first time American Racing, which along with KMC Wheels, the Official Custom Wheels of the World of Outlaws, has sponsored an individual team on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series tour.

""We are proud of our team and our professional approach to competing on the World of Outlaws circuit,"" said Keneric Racing''s Peter Gavranich. ""Partnering with American Racing at the World Finals is very exciting for us. We have run well at Charlotte in the past and we are excited to finish off 2013 on a high note.""

Source: 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/kerry-madsen-lands-world-finals-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NASCAR CWTS Returning To Eldora For MudSummer Classic 2014*










The second annual 1-800 CarCash Mudsummer Classic for the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series will headline the 2014 racing schedule at Eldora Speedway.

The event is one of four races for which Eldora officials released dates for during what will be the 61st season of racing at the half-mile dirt track.

The 1-800 CarCash Mudsummer Classic will be held July 23, while the 20th annual Dirt Late Model Dream is slated June 5-7 with the 31st annual Kings Royal sprint car race planned July 11-12 and the 44th World 100 taking to the track owned by NASCAR champion Tony Stewart Sept. 4-6.

Rest of the article is here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...trucks/trucks-among-2014-eldora-crown-jewels/


----------



## Ckg2011

Some great onboard Dwarf Car racing.


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars World Finals At A Glance​*
*Pittman and Schatz take championship battle down to the wire​* 






CONCORD, N.C. - Nov. 5, 2013 - Daryn Pittman, behind the wheel of his #9 Kasey Kahne Racing Great Clips entry has led the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship since the opening night of the 2013 season. Pittman enters the World Finals with hopes of being World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion by the time the checkered flag waves on Saturday night

Donny Schatz has been working to close the gap with an incredible run of podium finishes from the Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway through his most recent victory at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park. Schatz, the five-time and defending series champion, is just 52 points behind Pittman heading into this week's season finale.









*VS*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hot Foot & Paul's To The Wall Lead Time Trials In WoO World Finals*






Two-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Jason Meyers and this year's leading qualifier Paul McMahan set the pace on Thursday's qualifying night to kick off the seventh annual World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

Meyers, in the Kasey Kahne Racing Ollie's Bargain Outlet car, topped the first round of qualifying used to line up Friday night's event with a lap of 12.912 seconds around the 4/10-mile oval. McMahan earned his 17th quick time honor of the season by posting a lap of 13.410 seconds to lead the second round of qualifying used for Saturday night's race.

It feels great, this entire team really rallied together," said Meyers of Clovis, Calif., after setting quick time in a car he raced for the first time on Thursday. "We didn't have that good of a qualifying hot lap session, we came in, made some changes and really hit it. I honestly feel we could have been a little bit better and it is very impressive how well everyone here works together."

For Saturday's qualifying, Schatz appeared to have quick time locked up when McMahan went out fifth from last and grabbed the top spot.

"Barry Jackson and the guys had the car real good for me and we cut a good lap," said McMahan, of Nashville, Tenn., and driver of the CJB motorsports GF1. "That's number 17 for quick times this year and that's pretty cool to have that many quick times this year. Going into the winter with a victory would make the winter a lot shorter. There's a lot of tough guys here and a lot of good competition, but if we can get our car right like we have here in the past we should be alright."

Five-time and defending World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz was second quick in both qualifying runs, accumulating four bonus points per night towards Friday's and Saturday's races, effectively trimming eight points off of series leader Daryn Pittman's 52- point advantage in the standings.

Friday night the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series continues the World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte with a full event. Hot laps for Friday are scheduled to begin at 5 p.m. with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car series then going into heat racing action with a full event for the series.

Source:
http://www.woosprint.com/component/...eyers-on-top-for-friday-mcmahan-tops-saturday


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brett The Jet Hearn In Good Position After Heat Races In Charlotte*

Brett Hearn is ready to wrap up yet another Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series season with a flourish.
Last year's series finale race winner has started the World of Outlaws World Finals at the Dirt Track at Charlotte with two heat race finishes Thursday, Nov. 7, putting him among the top starters in Friday's and Saturday's feature events.

"It's unique that we know on Thursday night that we're going to be starting up front both Friday night and Saturday night already," said Hearn, who heads into the World of Outlaws World Finals with the Super DIRTcar Series point lead over Matt Sheppard. "It takes a little bit of the anxiety away and helps us sleep a little bit better at night."

However, Hearn wasn't the only one to see success Thursday. Dale Planck, Stewart Friesen and Ryan Godown also went two-for-two in their respective heats and will redraw among the top five both Friday and Saturday. Gary Tomkins will join the redraw Friday, but narrowly missed the cut for Saturday's race. Tim McCreadie took victory in the last heat race of the night, starting fourth and within just a few laps battling Tomkins for the lead.

"We were off with both cars," said McCreadie, who is pulling double-duty this weekend, alternating between a Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified and a World of Outlaws Late Model every night. McCreadie thanked his modified crew for helping him get from a fifth place finish in the first heat to victory lane by the end of the night: "This car is usually never off. It was off a little, and between Jeff, and the three guys and Vinny that were here, they worked their tails off and made it better."

Hearn is both confident and cautious going into the weekend's high-stakes races at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, knowing that McCreadie and a stout field of competitors are aiming to challenge him, but also ready to defend his lead in Super DIRTcar Series points.

"I know tomorrow's a different day, I know the track is going to be a lot different than it was tonight, but I just really like the way the car feels on the race track. Right now, I'm feeling pretty good about everything," Hearn said. "Now we just have to watch the track and make the right adjustments to make sure we're right for the features."

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/hearn-in-good-position-after-heat-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Sprints Notes From The Dirt Track In Charlotte*

The seventh annual World of Outlaws World Finals kicked off Thursday at The Dirt Track at Charlotte and there's no question the event will draw the largest crowd in the history of the event.

The grandstands were more than 80 percent full for a night of single-car qualifying for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series and the World of Outlaws Late Model Series as well as time trials and heat races for the Super DIRTcar big-block modifieds.

In addition, last year 8,000 pit-pass upgrades were sold to fans attending the World Finals and this year that number surpassed 10,000. With the addition of a viewing mound in turn four, officials are expecting more than 15,000 fans for the Friday and Saturday night programs.

• Donny Schatz was the No. 2 qualifier in both sessions and gained eight points on point-leader Daryn Pittman, who did not earn any qualifying points, which go to the top five qualifiers in each session.

• Eric Riggins Jr., a regular in the USCS 360 sprint car series, had a new 410 engine under the hood of his family's No. 47, but the powerplant supplied by the Shane Gray Racing Pro Stock drag racing team expired on his first qualifying lap.

• Tim Shaffer, who won the 2010 Knoxville Nationals and recently lost his ride with the CH Motorsports team, is wheeling the familiar J&M Motorsports No. 55 here this weekend.

• Texas sprint car driver Jim Perricone is making his first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series appearance of the season this weekend. However, the San Antonio driver plans to run the full schedule with the series next year.

Read the rest here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ws-sprint-cars/world-finals-sprint-car-notes/


----------



## TheSeeker

Ckg2011 said:


> *NASCAR CWTS Returning To Eldora For MudSummer Classic 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second annual 1-800 CarCash Mudsummer Classic for the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series will headline the 2014 racing schedule at Eldora Speedway.
> 
> The event is one of four races for which Eldora officials released dates for during what will be the 61st season of racing at the half-mile dirt track.
> 
> The 1-800 CarCash Mudsummer Classic will be held July 23, while the 20th annual Dirt Late Model Dream is slated June 5-7 with the 31st annual Kings Royal sprint car race planned July 11-12 and the 44th World 100 taking to the track owned by NASCAR champion Tony Stewart Sept. 4-6.
> 
> Rest of the article is here.
> http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...trucks/trucks-among-2014-eldora-crown-jewels/


I wasn't able to catch that live, but I did see the highlights. It seemed so odd to see cars (well trucks) that big at Eldora. I'm not use to seeing them run so slow, in comparison to a sprint car. It's good to know they're coming back. Hopefully it can turn more people onto dirt racing, you know what NASCAR use to do.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Number 23 For Schatz At The Dirt Track In Charlotte*

Donny Schatz grabbed his 23rd World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season Friday night during the seventh annual World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

Still, Schatz trails point leader Daryn Pittman by 32 points heading into Saturday night's season finale at the four-tenths-mile dirt track. Schatz entered the weekend 50 points behind Pittman, who finished sixth Friday.
"All I can come do what I do," said Schatz, who won for the seventh time at The Dirt Track. "It is a fun spot to be in right now. We're not racing for points right now. I've never been a pencil racer. I was taught not to. All I can do is come and do what I do.

"We're in a good place heading into tomorrow night and we'll come back and do the best that we can and see if we can come out with a championship," the five-time series champion continued. "If not, we've done our jobs as good as we can and we have nothing to hang our heads about."

Brown, who finished second to Schatz in two consecutive runnings of the prestigious Knoxville Nationals, started on the pole and led the first 12 laps of the race. Schatz snookered Brown around the high side on a lap-13 restart and led the remainder of the distance in his Tony Stewart Racing No. 15.
"It seems like a broken record there. We keep running second in these races," Brown said. "It's nothing to be ashamed of, though, we have a great team. Donny is a five-time champion for a reason and he outsmarted us there on that restart and got the best of it. We just got beat."

Joey Saldana finished third with Shane Stewart and Jason Sides rounding out the top five. Pittman, who has led the standings all season based on consistency while Schatz has racked up a career best 23 wins.
"I'm kind of sad to see the season end, but it has to end so the next season can start again next year," Schatz said.

Top 5 from night two of the WoO World Finals.

1. Schatz
2. Brown
3. Saldana
4. S. Stewart
5. Sides

Rest of the finishing order can read here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/schatz-romps-to-no-23-at-world-finals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Powers To Dirt Track Glory*

Darrell Lanigan drove to his 12th World of Outlaws Late Model Series triumph of the season Friday night on night two of the World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway.

Lanigan started from the pole for the 50-lap feature and jumped into the lead on the opening lap before a spin by Austin Hubbard brought out the first caution flag of the event. Lanigan maintained the lead on the restart while Scott Bloomquist drove around Josh Richards to take over second.

With clean air ahead, Lanigan was quickly able to pull away from the field. It took him nine laps to catch the tail of the field, which quickly slowed him down and allowed Bloomquist and Richards to close the gap in a hurry.
Bloomquist followed in Lanigan's tire tracks, looking for an opening under Lanigan's No. 29. Bloomquist followed right behind Lanigan as they reached lap 20, with Richards, Don O'Neal and Rick Eckert following close behind.
The caution flag waved for the second time on lap 24 when Hubbard slowed on the front stretch. The first attempt to go back racing was thwarted when Eric Jacobsen went for a spin in the middle of the field, forcing the third caution flag of the night.

The field returned to racing again and Lanigan was able to blast back into the lead, but five laps later the fourth caution flag of the night waved when Steve Shaver slowed against the wall in turn two. Lanigan again held the lead on the restart as Richards challenged Bloomquist briefly for second.

Bloomquist was able to hang on to second and he quickly began to close on Lanigan, who caught lapped traffic on lap 37. It quickly became apparent that Lanigan was trapped behind the lapped car of Chad Hollenbeck, allowing Bloomquist to close the cap on the leader.

Lanigan stayed the course, never moving from the low line as Bloomquist tried desperately to find a way around the former series champion. Bloomquist would have to settle for second as Lanigan drove to a .596-second victory that was worth $12,000.

"The car was great. When we had clear traffic we could really pick up the pace," said Lanigan after his first career victory at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in 21 attempts. "Just got up there and caught up with lapped traffic and just kind of followed them around. I knew it would be hard to pass anyway."
Bloomquist said he was having issues with the carburetor in his No. 0 ride, making it hard for him to put the power down and get a run on Lanigan.
"We had quite a stumble in our carburetor there. Coming off the corners with partial throttle it just wouldn't go very smooth. It was really messing us up through the race," Bloomquist said. "The car was good. I'll probably work on it just a little bit more. It could be a little bit stronger off the corner. All in all a good run tonight." Richards finished third and will look to clinch his third series championship Saturday night.

"We had a really good car. I don't think those guys were a whole lot better than we were," Richards said. "We used a little more tire than I thought we did, so we'll work on her and try again tomorrow."

O'Neal finished fourth, followed by Eckert, John Blankenship, Tyler Reddick, Billy Ogle Jr., Billy Decker and Jimmy Owens.
Heat race victories went to Lanigan, Tyler Reddick, O'Neal, Richards, Eckert and Bloomquist. Ryan Gustin, Austin Hubbard and Eric Wells claimed B-Main victories.

Billy Moyer set fast time for the event, but was involved in a crash during the first heat race of the night and never got back on track. He was transported to a local hospital complaining of pain in his left wrist and elbow, but was released later in the evening.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/lanigan-powers-to-dirt-track-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Jet Wins Number 115 At The Dirt Track In Charlotte*

The winningest driver in Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block history put another trophy on the shelf Friday night at The Drit Track at Charlotte.
Brett Hearn started on the pole and led all 40 laps of the opening feature of the seventh annual World of Outlaws World Finals before a standing-room-only crowd of more than 15,000 at the four-tenths-mile dirt track.

Hearn will take a 161-point lead into the final night of the season on Saturday after his third victory at the Dirt Track and his 115th career triumph in the series. Hearn won the modified feature on Saturday night during the 2012 World Finals.

"The whole team has been motivated all year to come here and race in front of this crowd," said Hearn. "These are real race fans from all over the country. This just feels really good today."

Hearn had to hold off repeated challenges of Stewart Friesen during the final five laps of the race as the pair raced through lapped traffic. Friesen got even with Hearn on lap 37, but couldn't complete the pass.

"I didn't even know how many laps were left there at the end," Hearn said. "I just ran this thing as hard as I could from green to checkered."

Friesen, meanwhile, finished second despite struggling in lapped traffic during the run to the checkered flag. Friesen was one of two drivers to have a run-in with legendary modified driver Danny Johnson. Friesen had trouble lapping Johnson.

"I learned tonight that if the Doctor is in my way tomorrow, I am going to move him instead of trying to pass him," Friesen said. "Nobody was getting out of the way tonight."

Tim McCreadie spun after contact with Johnson on lap 20. Upon restarting his No. 4, McCreadie sought out Johnson and rammed into the back of Johnson's mount before eventually blocking the track in front of Johnson.

Johnson pulled away and officials parked McCreadie for the night.
Dale Planck finished third with Gary Tomkins and Jimmy Phelps, who started 17th, rounding out the top five.

Finishing order can be seen here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/hearn-claims-115th-super-dirtcar-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Win For Jason Johnson At Cocopah*

Drawing the highest pill to earn the final starting spot in heat race competition, Jason Johnson turned his night around making the redraw for Friday's A-Feature; drawing the pole and leading flag-to-flag for his ninth Protect the Harvest A-Feature triumph of the season.

Taking one step closer to the season ending $60,000 champion's prize, Johnson's win also put the MVT No. 41 that much close to a $25,000 payday Saturday night, rather than $20,000, if the Eunice, La., shoe can complete the weekend sweep at the Cocopah Speedway, only needing to take the green flag in Saturday's finale to secure his fourth Lucas Oil ASCS National Championship.

Finishing ahead of Danny Lasoski by 3.675 seconds, Johnson was all but a lap away from his night ending early as the engine under the bonnet of the No. 41 turned its final revolution as the checkered flag flew.

Dropping a cylinder in the closing laps, Johnson was unsure if it was an engine, or fuel leak that was causing the Roush/Yates power plant to skip a beat. During his post-race interview, Johnson admitted to playing a little dangerous and finishing despite being covered in methanol.

"I'll be honest, most of the time when I feel fuel, or smell fuel, I'm out of there," Johnson said. "I've been burned too many times to take a chance, but there's a lot of money on the line right here in addition to the point's championship. We like to defy the odds and the odds are definitely against us tomorrow to pull off the clean sweep, but we'll give it our best shot."

Danny Lasoski capitalized on a lap 21-restart to grab second from Tony Bruce Jr. Taking the BC Funds No. 21 through the center of the Cocopah Speedway entering turn one, Lasoski commented on the move by simply saying, "Whereever Tony went, I was going the opposite."

Bruce settled for the final step on the podium in the Briley Trucking No. 18 after several closing lap battles that involved Johnny Herrera, Jonathan Cornell, and at times Christopher Bell.

"I was running the bottom of one and two and all the sudden it just went away but all in all, we're locked in for tomorrow and that's the important thing. Sometimes you just get a little bit lucky and fortunately, luck was on our side tonight," said Bruce.

Jonathan Cornell edged Johnny Herrera in the final turns to capture the final transfer into Saturday's A-Feature. Herrera's fifth-place run was his 25th of the season.

http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-jason-johnson-at-cocopah/

*The finish:*
Jason Johnson, Danny Lasoski, Tony Bruce Jr., Jonathan Cornell, Johnny Herrera, Christopher Bell, Aaron Reutzel, Roger Crockett, Jeff Swindell, Bryan Clauson, Logan Forler, D.J. Netto, Brad Loyet, Travis Rilat, Reece Goetz, Colby Copeland, Dustin Morgan, Seth Bergman, Brandon Hahn, James Mosher, Cole Wood, Matt Covington, Rick Ziehl, Henry VanDam, Kolt Walker.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daryn Pittman Wins WoO Sprint Car Series Championship*

Daryn Pittman won the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship by a mere 14 points over Donny Schatz, while Paul McMahan won Saturday night's World of Outlaws World Finals feature before a sold-out crowd at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway.

Pittman, driver of the Kasey Kahne Racing No. 9, entered the weekend with a 50-point lead over Schatz, but after Schatz won on Friday night, Pittman held a 32-point advantage entering Saturday night. While Schatz finished third, Pittman came home 12th and held on to win the title over the five-time series champion who won a career-best 23 races this season.

Rest the article is here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/pittman-is-champion-as-mcmahan-wins-finale/










*Josh Richards Wins WoO Super Dirt Late Model Series Championship*

Josh Richards capped his 2013 World of Outlaws Late Model Series championship with a victory in the season finale during the World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway on Saturday night.

Richards was dominant Saturday night, leading all 50 laps en route to his 10th victory of the season after starting from the pole. The victory was worth $12,000 to the West Virginia native.

Read more here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/all-richards-in-world-finals-battle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Johnson Wins Lucas Oil ASCS National Title*

The final night of competition for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real was one for the record books as Jason Johnson completed the sweep of the four-race Cocopah Cup Challenge to secure his fourth Lucas Oil ASCS national title.

A record in terms of a winner's pay, the $5,000 bonus for the sweep brought Johnson's payday to $25,000, making the season finale the highest paying winner's check ever doled out in Lucas Oil ASCS competition.

Taking a combined $41,000 from the Cocopah Speedway with the four-race sweep, Johnson stood on cloud nine in victory lane with son, Jaxx, and wife Bobbi.

Read the rest of the article here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/johnson-breaks-the-bank-in-arizona/

*Top 5*

1. Jason Johnson 
2. Logan Forler
3. Christopher Bell
4. Brad Loyet
5. Danny Lasoski


----------



## Ckg2011

*NASCAR Driver Kyle Larson Starts Larson Marks Racing*

It was a deal Shane Stewart couldn't pass up.

Well financed. Good crew chief and team manager. Plenty of opportunity for success in a class Stewart covets.

Stewart wasted little time cinching up his future Friday, when he signed on to be the driver of Kyle Larson's new Sprint Car team in 2014. The team, which is co-owned by Justin Marks, is planning to run a 50-race schedule consisting of mostly World of Outlaw shows.

"It was the help," Stewart said Friday in the pit area at The Dirt Track at Charlotte. "Having Steve Suchy on [Kyle's] side was probably the deciding thing for me.

"One of the problems with the Big Game team is that I didn't know who I was going to work with."

Continued Stewart, "Our sport isn't loaded with good crew chiefs that can keep things tidy. Steve represents and can do all that. Kyle and Justin [Marks] did a good job pinning him down for this operation."

Stewart didn't get into the specifics of the team or where he will debut the car. The deal came together so quick, that the details weren't finalized.

Sponsorship packages are in the works. As for the schedule, it will consist of 410 Sprint Car races only.

"I will run a few 360 shows, but it won't be with this team," Stewart said. "It's a 410 program and most of the races we are going to do are with the World of Outlaws. That is what I want.

"I tried to do as many 410 races as I could this year. I think the 360 hurt me the last couple years as far as getting one of the bigger 410 rides."

The 2014 season will be a learning experience.

Stewart indicated that the team will purchase a couple different motor and chassis brands to find the right combination. From there, it's about building the chemistry needed for an all-out assault on the World of Outlaws series in 2015.

"Going with the World of Outlaws was a big part of it," Stewart said. "Big Game talked about it, but it wasn't set in stone. This deal is preparing to do that.

"I'm excited. It's a good opportunity with good guys around it. You never know how you will work with people, but I know Steve and he resembles a lot of what I had with Paul Silva, who I had a lot of success with.

"I couldn't be happier. I think this is a solid team. We are putting together a game plan and hope to hit the road running."

Source: 
http://www.pennlive.com/sports/index.ssf/2013/11/shane_stewart_inks_deal_to_run.html


----------



## Ckg2011

*Recap Video of The 2013 WoO World Finals*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Waiting Finally Over For Pittman & KKR*










Tom Petty once sang, "The waiting is the hardest part."
World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Daryn Pittman understands what Petty was talking about.

While Pittman led the WoO standings from start to finish, from February through November, the final weeks and days were the most difficult part for the Oklahoma native, who won the title in his first season driving for Kasey Kahne Racing.

Pittman entered the final weekend of the series with a 50-point advantage over Donny Schatz, who collected his series best 23rd victory in the first of two features during the World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte. Schatz trimmed the advantage to 32 entering the final night.
Still, a 12th-place finish in the season finale gave Pittman his first series championship by 14 points - the closest margin in series history - over Schatz, who finished third.

"Right now I don't know what I am supposed to say or think or do," said Pittman moments after the final checkered flag of the season. "It has been a roller-coaster the last couple of weeks. I don't know how anybody could lead the points all season and then lose it in the last race of the season and survive because I don't know what I would have done. It got closer than we wanted, but we beat Donny Schatz and he had a record year. That shows just how strong this team is."

But the wait was even longer than those three days.
The series had three weeks off between the Oct. 12 race at New York's Rolling Wheels Raceway that was one by Schatz and the Nov. 7-9 World Finals.

"It was absolutely miserable," said Pittman of the longest layoff of the season. "I will be better prepared for it next year if we are in this situation, but being the first championship that we were going for and having to think about it and knowing how good our competition was running, man, those days were crawling past.

"As miserable as those days were - and I was telling people last night that this was not fun, the last three days have not been fun - it is all worth it now."

Team owner Kasey Kahne waited even longer for the team's first title.
"This is what we all started out to do," said Kahne. "Our goal has always been to win a championship and we have come so close, but to finally accomplish it is so surreal. These guys work so hard year round and spend so much time away from their families. They deserve this championship."

Pittman's winning crew includes crew chief Kale Kahne, Kolten Gouse and Michael Carber.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/waiting-finally-over-for-pittman-kkr/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Devils Bowl Speedway You Wanted The Best You Got Them Four Abreast. Often Imitated Never Duplicated. The Greatest Show On Dirt. The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars.*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Leads Outlaw Banquet Honorees*










After a realizing his dream of becoming a World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion on Saturday night, Daryn Pittman and his Kasey Kahne Racing team finally had the chance to celebrate on Sunday night during the "Night of Champions" Awards Banquet at the Great Wolf Lodge.

Pittman, 35, is the ninth different driver in 36 seasons to win the crown - the first from Oklahoma - and capped off the night with an emotional speech after receiving the champion's trophy, ring and a check for $150,000.

Schatz, who earned $75,000 for his runner-up finish in the championship 
won 23 races in 2013 and kept up the pressure until the final lap of the season on Saturday night at The Dirt Track at Charlotte. In a theme that echoed throughout the night, Schatz thanked Steve Kinser and Sammy Swindell for paving the way for all of the racers who followed them.

Paul McMahan ($55,000), Joey Saldana ($50,000), Craig Dollansky ($45,000), Sammy Swindell ($41,000), Cody Darrah ($37,500) Steve Kinser ($34,000), Jason Sides ($32,000), Kerry Madsen, ($30,000), Kraig Kinser ($20,000), Chad Kemenah ($15,000) and Bill Rose as car owner ($6,750) were all celebrated on Sunday night.

Rest can read here:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/pittman-leads-outlaw-banquet-honorees/

*Richards Honored At WoO LMS Banquet*










Josh Richards's triumphant return to the World of Outlaws Late Model Series reached its zenith on Sunday night.

The 25-year-old ace from Shinnston, W.Va., was crowned the champion of the renowned national tour for a record third time - and accepted a $100,000 points-fund check - during Sunday's annual WoO LMS 'Night of Champions' Awards Banquet at the Great Wolf Lodge.

Just 24 hours after capping his 2013 championship season with a triumph in the 50-lap World Finals finale down the street at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, Richards was saluted for becoming the first three-time titlist since the series was restarted in 2004 under the World Racing Group banner.

Rest can be read here: 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/richards-honored-at-lms-woo-banquet/


----------



## Ckg2011

*BELL, GARDNER HOPE TO EXTEND MIDGET LEADS

IN "WESTERN WORLD" AT CANYON SPEEDWAY PARK​*
Honda USAC Midget Series point leaders Christopher Bell (National) and Ronnie Gardner (Western) will be out to protect their 2013 series point leads this weekend when the two series combine for part of Canyon Speedway Park's 46th "Western World Championships" in Peoria, Ariz.

Bell, of Norman, Okla., is a National series rookie but has stormed to a 106-point lead over Bryan Clauson on the strength of five victories and five other podium finishes in 16 starts aboard the Kunz Motorsports/Curb-Agajanian entry. His wins include the "Belleville Midget Nationals," the "Gold Crown Midget Nationals," the "Chad McDaniel Memorial," and the "Indiana Midget Week" title.

Gardner, of Norco, Calif., has sped to a 256-point cushion over Jake Swanson in the Western Overall and dirt standings with 15 podium finishes, including nine victories. He enters Peoria with a string of four consecutive wins in the SIX-EIGHT Racing entry.

Clauson will try to increase his 2013 USAC feature victory total in all series as he pursues an all-time single-season mark. He has 19 wins in National and regional competition so far, including four National and two Western Midgets. The two Western Midget wins came at Canyon in March!

This week's Canyon events (Thursday, Friday and Saturday), include the USAC West Coast and Southwest Sprint cars. The Southwest Sprints will compete for points while the West Coast Sprint involvement is listed as a "special event."

The Honda Western Midgets complete the 2013 campaign with events at Yuma, Ariz. Nov. 22-23 and Perris, Calif. Nov. 28. The Nov. 28 "Turkey Night Grand Prix" at Perris closes out the 2013 Honda National Midget series.

Source: 
http://www.usacracing.com/news/item/3602-bell-gardner-hope-to-extend-midget-leads


----------



## Ckg2011

*Billy Moyer Jr. Captures JRi Shocks Rookie of the Year*










Billy Moyer Jr., of Batesville, AR rose to the challenge and won the JRi Shocks Rookie of the Year - Presented by Dunn-Benson Ford Award for the 2013 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series season. Moyer Jr. drove the Sparks Motorsports, Crop Productions Services, Pro Power Racing Engines-powered #21JR on the series in 2013. Moyer Jr. recorded eight (8) Top 10 finishes while finishing 9th in the series final points standings for 2013. Moyer Jr. averaged an impressive 14th place finish in LOLMDS events this season.

Moyer Jr. will receive a $10,000 cash award for winning the Rookie of the Year title at the series awards banquet along with product awards from JRi Shocks, AR Bodies, C&R Racing, Eibach Springs, Fast Shafts, FK Rod Ends, Fuel Safe, Hawk Performance, Performance Bodies, WELD Wheels, Wiles Drive Shafts and Wrisco Aluminum. Moyer Jr. will collect over $26,000 in cash and product awards at the Lucas Oil Championship Awards Banquet. For the season, Moyer Jr., and his team will have earned over $80,000 in earnings and product awards on his first year on the tour.

Rest can be read here:
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/bill...ie-of-the-year-presented-by-dunn-benson-ford/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wrap-Up Photo Gallery from the World Finals*

* WoO Dirt Car Big Block Modifieds* 









*WoO Super Dirt Late Models* 









*WoO Sprint Cars* 









Rest of the picture gallery can be seen at these links.
http://www.onedirt.com/news/wrap-up-photo-gallery-from-the-world-finals/

http://www.powerperformancenews.com...-scenes-at-the-world-of-outlaws-world-finals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2013 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Year In Review​*
Dale Blaney became only the fifth driver in the 34 year history of the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions to score four series championships, as "The Low Rider" wrapped up the title for 2013 with a last lap pass for third place on the final event of the season at Eldora Speedway.

The Hartford, Ohio driver, who posted UNOH All Star titles in 1995, 1996 and 2008, joins Frank Kerr, Kenny Jacobs, Chad Kemenah and Tim Shaffer to accomplish the feat. Blaney also lead the series in 2013 with six feature wins to run his career total to 99 to lead the all-time victory list.

Blaney and Shaffer tied for the UNOH All Star Ohio Region championship with Blaney taking the $20,000 title by virtue of having more feature wins during the season. Blaney would also claim the $10,000 prize for winning the Great Plains Region title while Lance Dewease would wrap up the $20,000 Eastern Region title for the second time in three years.

Blaney also cashed in on three $10,000 feature wins during the season at Fremont Speedway (May 26, June 29 and Sept. 14).

Weather hampered the early season for the UNOH All Stars with only two of the five races held during the annual southern swing in February. Donnie Schatz would take both victories at Bubba Raceway Park.

There were 35 total events held in 2013 by the UNOH All Stars. And, after the June 27 rain-out at Fremont Speedway during the 31st Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek, the final 21 events would go off without one cancellation due to weather.

Of the 35 races held in 2013, there were 22 different winners including six first time series winners. Blaney scored six wins with Jac Haudenschild and Danny Holtgraver each earning 3 victories while Shaffer, Schatz, Donnie Kreitz and Danny Dietrich each scoring two wins. First time series winners were Thomas Kennedy, Ian Madsen, Alan Krimes, Cole Duncan, Chris Andrews and Travis Whitney. Others picking up UNOH All Star wins in 2013 included Dave Blaney, Greg Hodnett, Byron Reed, Shane Stewart, Bryan Sebetto, Brad Sweet, Mark Dobmeier, Lance Dewease and Doug Esh.

The 31st Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek once again highlighted the UNOH All Star Schedule with eight events scheduled over nine nights across the Buckeye State. Two of the events were lost due to rain. Haudenschild was the only repeat winner during the week, taking the victories at Eldora and Limaland. Other speedweek winners included Chris Andrews (Attica), Brad Sweet (Waynesfield), Shane Stewart (Wayne County) and Blaney at Fremont. Shaffer would wrap up his second career Ohio Sprint Speedweek championship.

Shaffer had an uncharacteristically down year in terms of wins, only scoring a weekend sweep of the Attica Ambush to end August. Shaffer now has 53 career All Star wins to move into fifth on the all-time win list. However, Shaffer had many second and third place runs during 2013. Shaffer would finish second in the national points, 40 markers behind Blaney. He would also finish second in the Eastern Region points, 48 behind Dewease, and second in the Great Plains region, 73 points behind Blaney.

While Blaney wrapped up the national, Ohio and Great Plains titles, he would finish third in the Eastern region.

Holtgraver would have a consistent season to finish third in the national and Ohio region standings, eighth in the Eastern region and fourth in the Great Plains region.

Cap Henry would represent the UNOH All Stars well, racing his way into his first ever Knoxville Nationals A-main in only his third attempt. He would finish fourth in the series' national and Ohio region standings, and fifth in the Eastern and Great Plains regions.

Caleb Helms, traveling with the UNOH All Stars for the first time, would finish fifth in the national and Ohio region standings, 7th in the Eastern Region and third in the Great Plains region.

Another youngster competing with the series for the first time, Trey Gustin, would show tremendous improvement throughout the year. He would finish eighth in the national standings, seventh in the Ohio region, ninth in the Eastern region and sixth in the Great Plains region.

Source:
http://ascoc.allstarsprint.com/index.php


----------



## Ckg2011

*2013 UNOH All Star Sprint Car National Champion The Low Rider Dale Blaney.*


----------



## Ckg2011

*The King Heading To Australia​*









Steve Kinser is no stranger to pounding the ground Down Under, but the 20-time World of Outlaws champion is on the eve of making what could be his farewell tour to Australia.

The King of the Outlaws is revered as a 'protected species' in Australia and his return to Sydney's Valvoline Raceway has created enormous interest within the dirt track community.

The deal was put together by longtime Australian promoter Mike Raymond.
"We've been tight for 30 years and I don't think we have had an argument in that time," Raymond told NSSN.

The Australian deal almost went south due to Kiser's total frustration with equipment woes, which he didn't want to inflict on his Sydney promoter and fans. The whole thing turned around six weeks ago and Steve has two new Maxim race cars, spare engines and Hoosier tires for himself and his Knoxville Nationals winning son, Kraig, to use at Valvoline Raceway.

There they will join with Kody Kinser, All Star champion Dale Blaney, NASCAR driver and Kings Royal victor Brad Sweet and South Dakota's Justin Henderson for the international season that commences with the Australian sprint car Grand Prix the night after Christmas.

The former Parramatta City Raceway venue became Valvoline Raceway on the eve of the new season, following negotiations between Raymond and Valvoline Ashland executive Stuart Gagg. Kinser, his wife Dana, son Kraig, daughter Stevie and her family jet out to Sydney a week before Christmas to what many folks will be the King's farewell tour down under.

"We are winding the clock back because Steve has a legion of fans in Sydney who want the chance to salute him because his on track deeds here are legendary," declared Raymond.

Source: 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/steve-kinser-plans-return-to-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kaeding Eyes Full WoO Schedule​*









According to published reports Tim Kaeding and the Dennis Roth Motorsports team will contest the full World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series schedule next season.

Kaeding has informed Krikke Motorsports head man Shane Krikke that he will not be joining the team in Australia as planned because his No. 83 team will be racing the full World of Outlaws slate next year.
Kaeding's arrival Down Under was only 24 days away and travel arrangements had been made and t-shirts and other team gear had been ordered.

"Of course I'm happy for TK that he's getting to live his lifelong dream and become a WoO driver and he gets to chase the championship, but it's with a bitter pill to swallow as well," said Krikke in a team press release.
Krikke has already begun searching a replacement for Kaeding for the Australian season.

Kaeding won nine World of Outlaws races this season as the Roth team contested a partial World of Outlaws schedule.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-sprint-cars/kaeding-eyes-full-woo-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Aaron's Inks Deal With Virginia Dirt Track​*








Aaron's, Inc. has signed a one-year exclusive sponsorship agreement with Virginia Motor Speedway.

Over the next year Aaron's will have exclusive naming rights to the Aaron's Commonwealth 100. Additionally, Aaron's will be designated as the Official Sales and Lease Ownership Partner of VMS. Terms of the partnership were not disclosed.

"Aaron's is committed to supporting the growth of the Virginia Motor Speedway and reaching the surrounding communities in Richmond, Fredericksburg, Hampton Roads and Southern Maryland. We are proud to become the exclusive partner of the Virginia Motor Speedway and to support the American tradition of dirt racing," said Brock M. Roberts, vice president, Northeastern Operations, Aaron's, Inc. The Virginia Motor Speedway season will start April 12 with the Aaron's Commonwealth 100 and will end Oct. 11 with the 10th annual Run-A-Muck Mud Bog and Mud Sling.

"Thousands of dirt racing fans will enjoy our events every weekend and we're thrilled to bring Aaron's on board as our exclusive sponsor," said Clarke Sawyer, gneral manager, Virginia Motor Speedway. "Their partnership and the support of the Virginia Motor Speedway will ensure that our fans continue to experience family-friendly events."

As part of the exclusive sponsorship agreement Aaron's will also serve as the title sponsor for the track's pro (crate) late model division.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/aarons-inks-deal-with-virginia-dirt-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoosier Tire & NDRL Continue Partnership​*


















Hoosier Racing Tires has come to an agreement with the National Dirt Racing League (NDRL) to continue their marketing partnership for the upcoming 2014 season.

Source: An read the rest here. 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/hoosier-tire-ndrl-continue-partnership/


----------



## Ckg2011

Christopher Bell (center) dominated the midget portion of Thursday's Western World Championships. He is joined on the podium by runner-up Brady Bacon (left) and third-place Bryan Clauson. (Patrick Shaw photo)​
*Bell Keeps On Rolling Arizona​*
Christopher Bell took top honors as the 46th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships presented by Racers Advantage Store kicked off Thursday night at Canyon Speedway Park.

Closing in on his first USAC National Midget championship, Bell paced the final 23 rounds of Thursday night's 30-lap event to put himself in prime position for a Western World title after claiming Belleville Midget Nationals and Gold Crown Nationals honors earlier in the season.

After starting third, Bell chased Keith Kunz Racing teammate Tanner Thorson for seven rounds before a turn two bobble by Thorson opened the door.
Bell led the rest of the way for his 18th overall victory of 2013 and 10th in midget competition.

While the 18-year-old had the race well in hand for the most part, seventh-starter Brady Bacon and 12th-starter Bryan Clauson used the upper portion of turns three and four to rally past Darren Hagen for second and third, respectively, in the final half-dozen laps and closed the gap on Bell only to come up short at the line.

Bacon diced much of the way for position with Thorson, who eventually looped it in turn two after 19 laps, and Hagen before taking command of second on the 24th lap. Running a similar line to Bacon on the topside of three and four, Clauson raced past Hagen one lap later for third.
Hagen, who moved into second behind Bell when Thorson bobbled on lap eight, settled for fourth after holding the second position 17 laps with Rico Abreu bouncing back from an early incident to round out the top five.
Tracy Hines was sixth, with Zach Daum rallying from 22nd for seventh. Dave Darland crossed the stripe eighth with Brad Kuhn and Mike Spencer completing the top 10.

Hines topped Thursday night's 31-car field with a track record of 13.874 seconds on the third-mile dirt oval.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bell-keeps-on-rolling-in-arizona/


----------



## Ckg2011

R.J. Johnson (center) won Thursday's sprint car feature during the 46th annual Western World Championship at Canyon Speedway Park. He is joined on the podium by runner-up Brady Bacon (left) and third-place Jerry ***** Jr. (Patrick Shaw photo)​
*Johnson Dominates Western World Sprints​*
R.J. Johnson claimed the sprint car portion of the 46th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships presented by Racers Advantage Store Thursday night at Canyon Speedway Park. The 30-lap event was billed as a USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series event.

With approximately half the sprint car field taking to the track for Thursday night's qualifier, USAC Southwest sprint car point leader Johnson earned the pole position for the 30-lap main event by accumulating the most points through heat race and qualifying race action.

After fellow front row starter Michael Colegrove jumped into the lead on the original start only to have it negated when Ronnie Clark and Dalten Gabbard had issues in turns three and four, Johnson gunned into the start on the second try and led all the way for his 11th overall win of the year in wingless 360 sprint car action.

Though he led every lap, he had his hands full most of the way with Bacon, Jerry *****, Jr., and Dave Darland ultimately locking into Saturday night's $7,500-to-win WWC championship feature as well by virtue of finishing among the top four.

With Johnson leading the way, Darland pressured much of the way until seventh-starter Bacon took advantage of lapped traffic to take command of second on the 19th lap. Following a caution one lap later, Bacon, the two-time Western World non-winged sprint car, champion kept the pressure on but was unable to take the top position away from Johnson.

After cracking the top five by the 12h round, ***** assumed the fourth position on the 20th round when fourth-runner Colby Copeland tangled with a lapped car and was forced pitside. ***** battled past Darland in the closing laps for the show position with Darland settling for the fourth and final lock-in position to Saturday's main event.

After a slow start to the night, Aaron Reutzel bounced back to win the B main and then charged from 16th to round out the top five in the feature.

*The finish:*
R.J. Johnson, Brady Bacon, Jerry ***** Jr., Dave Darland, Aaron Reutzel, Mike Colegrove, Stevie Sussex, Bradley Terrell, Gary Taylor, Tom Ogle, Parker Price-Miller, Bob Ream Jr., Bruce St. James, Josh Shipley, Ronnie Clark, Josh Grady, Shon Deskins, Colby Copeland, Ryan Linder, Mike Bonneau, Charles Davis Jr., Dalten Gabbard.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/johnson-dominates-western-world-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

Clyde Dunn Jr. scored his first United States Modified Touring Series victory on Thursday night at Royal Purple Raceway in Baytown, Texas. (USMTS Photo)​
*Dunn Breaks Through In Baytown​* *Texas Winter Nationals*​
If the next two nights of the seventh annual Lecolift Texas Winter Nationals presented by 4s Motorsports are anything like Thursday night's kick-off, then race fans are in for an incredible ride at the Royal Purple Raceway.

Opening night for the annual open-wheel clash saw 64 of the USMTS Modifieds on hand, along with 61 USRA Limited Mods signed in at the state-of-the-art three-eighths-mile high-banked clay oval just outside of Houston.

Six lead changes took place during the 30-lap feature. The final top spot swap came with three laps to go when Clyde Dunn Jr. flew around Zack VanderBeek coming to the flagstand to complete lap 28.

John Webb beat polesitter Eddie Martin to the flagstand to lead the first lap of the Allgayer, Inc., "A" Main and held the point until the fourth go-around when 2013 USMTS Rookie of the Year Trevor Hunt scooted ahead.

Hunt paced the field for the next four laps before giving up the position to 2012 USMTS Rookie of the Year Stormy Scott.

Dunn grabbed the lead on the 17th lap from Scott, who was back behind the wheel of the Rowland Racing #20r for the first time since July. Six laps later, VanderBeek snuck underneath Dunn to take command of the race.

Relegated to second, Dunn moved to the extreme high side of the racing surface and found some real estate that no other driver on the track was using. He reeled in VanderBeek five laps later and took the lead back with a little more than a mile to go.

After several top-five finishes and near-misses over the years, the career-first USMTS win for Dunn earned the Sunnyvale, Texas, pilot $2,000 for his efforts.

VanderBeek, who started 12th, finished a half-car-length behind Dunn and had to settle for the $1,500 runner-up paycheck while Steve Whiteaker Jr. took third.

Scott wound up fourth. Nine-time USMTS national champion Kelly Shryock was fifth. Sixth through tenth were reigning USMTS national champ Rodney Sanders, Jake O'Neil, Corey Babbitt, Ricky Thornton Jr. and Bryan Rowland.

In the USRA Limited Mod main event, John O. Whittington took the $500 win ahead of Whiteaker, Paul White, Shane Hebert and Garrett Higgins.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/dunn-breaks-through-in-baytown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Sprint Car Walk Through*





*World of Outlaws Super Dirt Late Model Walk Through*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sunday Night @ 9:00 PM Est CBS Sports Network. Night Two of The WoO National Open​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Major WoO Late Model Dates Released​*
A season-opening eight-race, three-track burst of action in Georgia and Florida will kick off the 2014 World of Outlaws Late Model Series special-event schedule, tour officials announced on Friday.

Officials have released the dates of 10 major multi-day programs that will be featured on the circuit's 2014 slate, including the four longest and richest races of the season: the prestigious USA Nationals at Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis. (July 31-Aug. 2); the eighth annual Firecracker 100 at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa. (June 26-28 ) the Illini 100 at Farmer City (Ill.) Raceway (April 4-5); and the Prairie Dirt Classic at Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway (July 25-26).

The 2014 campaign will begin on Feb. 7-8 at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga., with the 'Winter Freeze' weekend, which includes a pair of 50-lap A-Mains paying $10,000 to win. The tour then heads to the Sunshine State for the Late Model Winter Nationals on Feb. 14-16 at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla. - featuring three nights of racing with progressively larger winner's shares of $8,000, $10,000 and $12,000 - and three more $10,000-to-win affairs on Feb. 20-22 at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., to close the half-mile oval's DIRTcar Nationals Presented by Summit Racing Equipment.

Read the rest here:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/major-woo-late-model-dates-released/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Confirms 2014 Sprint Car Opener​*
Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., will again serve as the host venue for USAC's 2014 season opener.

The AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series will tackle the three-eighths-mile dirt track in Winter Dirt Games on Feb. 20-22, 2014.
"Florida race fans are excited that the USAC stars are coming back," said track owner Bubba Clem. "USAC has produced some of the most exciting racing in Florida history and we are all ready for three more nights of thrilling competition."

Bryan Clauson opened his 2013 title defense with a victory at Ocala, one of seven he would post on his way to his second consecutive series championship. A third straight title would put him in exclusive company. Nobody has won four in a row, but drivers Steve Butler, Robbie Stanley and Levi Jones each won three straight.

Tracy Hines, the fifth most prolific USAC National race winner ever, swept two features at Ocala last year. His all-time National total is now 86, which includes 45 in the Sprint cars.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-confirms-2014-sprint-car-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagen Hustles To Canyon USAC Midget Score​*
Darren Hagen emerged atop a fiercely contested 30-lap Honda USAC National Midget feature that put the wraps on two full nights of qualifying action for the 46th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships presented by Racers Advantage Store at Canyon Speedway Park.

In a race that featured four official lead changes, Hagen held the top spot the final dozen circuits and beat Brady Bacon to the line despite a last-lap bobble in turns one and two that nearly opened the door.

After original front-row outside starter Chris Windom pulled to the pit area with mechanical gremlins, Hagen moved from the fourth starting position to the front row outside and gunned into the initial lead ahead of pole starter Rico Abreu.

Abreu battled back on the high side to take command on the third round and set the pace until Hagen took advantage on a lap ten restart after an Andrew Felker stoppage brought out the caution flag.

While Bacon chased the lead duo of Abreu and Hagen in the early stages, he slipped back to fifth after a bobble on lap nine. Bacon battled back with a strong move past Abreu and Dave Darland to claim second on the 13th round and went to work on Hagen for the lead.

Bacon's persistence paid off with a move into the lead on the 17th round, only to have Hagen battle back in front with a nice move off the bottom of turn four on the 19th circuit.

Hagen led the remaining distance aboard Shane Hmiel's No. 56 with Okie shoes Bacon and Christopher Bell in tow. A Hagen miscue on the final lap nearly changed the outcome, but USAC pavement midget champion took the checkered flag with a 0.157-second advantage.

Bacon settled for runner-up honors for the third time in as many nights after finishing second in Thursday's sprint car and midget features, while Thursday night midget winner Bell claimed the show position.

Abreu crossed the stripe fourth while Bryan Clauson battled forward from the 20th starting position to round out the top five.

Caleb Armstrong, who earlier in the evening set fast time for the 31-car field, was sixth with Darland, Tanner Thorson, Jerry ***** Jr., and Brad Kuhn completing the top 10.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/hagen-hustles-to-canyon-midget-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Dominates Western World USAC Sprints*​
Bryan Clauson led all the way to take Friday's USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast sprint car feature during the second night of the 46th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships presented by Racers Advantage Store at Canyon Speedway Park.

The second half of the USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast Sprint Car field took to the track on Friday night with Bryan Clauson proving too tough to handle in the 30-lap event atop a Canyon Speedway Park clay oval that he has found to his liking over the past 12 months.

The defending Western World non-wing sprint car champion rallied from eighth to win his heat and then sixth to top his qualifying race to earn the pole position for the main event.

But, when the original green flag flew, Clauson immediately slipped back to third behind fellow front row starter Tracy Hines and fourth-starter Chad Boespflug. Before the opening lap could be completed though, the red flag flew for Dustin Cormany's turn two tumble.

Hines again got a slight jump on the ensuing restart, but Clauson battled back down the backstretch and surged into the lead through turns three and four.
After wading through a pair of cautions in the initial handful of circuits and then one more with ten laps to go, Clauson raced to the checkered flag unchallenged for his eighth win of the season at CSP and 24th overall including 17 in sprint car action.

Clauson held a healthy advantage throughout aboard the No. 20 machine, taking the checkered flag a straightaway ahead of 2011 Western World champ Hines.

Hines held off a late charge from Jon Stanbrough, nipping him at the line for runner-up honors.After starting sixth, Stanbrough took fourth from Casey Shuman on the 16th round and then disposed of Boespflug for third by the 20th circuit.

While Stanbrough claimed the show position, Boespflug took the fourth and final lock-in position aboard the New Mexico-based No. 74x Hodges entry.
After starting 11th, Kevin Thomas Jr., made a last-lap run around Shuman to snare fifth.

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Tracy Hines, Jon Stanbrough, Chad Boespflug, Kevin Thomas Jr., Casey Shuman, Rick Ziehl, Geoff Ensign, Tye Mihocko, Michael Curtis, Brian Hosford, Jacob Hawkins, Jody Wirth, Mike Spencer, Andrew Reinbold, Jason Grady, Mike Martin, Matt Lundy, Steven Harms, Jimmy Crawford, Johnny Shelton Jr., Dustin Cormany.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-dominates-western-world-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VanderBeek Ends USMTS Winless Drought​*
The victory lane drought for Zack VanderBeek came to an end Friday as he topped a thrilling USMTS main event during the second night of the seventh annual Lecolift Texas Winter Nationals presented by 4s Motorsports.
Prior to taking the green flag in Friday night's 40-lap Allgayer, Inc., "A" Main, VanderBeek's last win in USMTS competition was July 13, 2011. That was 175 races ago.

But the 22nd career USMTS victory for the 29-year-old from New Sharon, Iowa, didn't come easy.

After leading the first 22 laps, VanderBeek gave up the spot to Rodney Sanders in lapped traffic, and then had to fend off Chris Henigan for second before reeling Sanders back in and regaining the lead on lap 26.
The pair swapped the top spot two more times before Sanders took charge on lap 30 and appeared to be in control to pace the final 10 circuits. However, the race's first and only caution occurred with four laps to go, giving VanderBeek another shot.

Despite faithfully running the low groove for most of the race, VanderBeek chose the outside line for the restart and turned a stout run when the green flag waved into a pass exiting the second turn.

Once he had Sanders cleared, VanderBeek shot back to the bottom of the racetrack where he stayed the rest of the way, holding off a late charge by Chris Brown to take the win.

"With Rodney running low, I really thought that if I chose the bottom on that restart that we were a second- or third-place car at best," VanderBeek said. "I had to take a chance to have any chance of winning and it just worked out for us. We got a good restart and found some traction, but there probably wasn't another good lap for us up there.

"Rodney drove us really clean the whole race, so hats off to him. It's been a long time. This feels really good to get this win."

Not only did 'The Z-Man' add $3,000 to his bank account for the effort, but it was also his first win behind the wheel of an LG2 Chassis.

Sanders held on for a third-place finish behind Brown, while Henigan claimed the fourth spot ahead of Shane Hebert. Stormy Scott, Thursday's winner Clyde Dunn Jr., Jake O'Neil, Jeremy Payne and Kelly Shryock rounded out the top ten.

In the USRA Limited Mod main event, Tracy Denby Jr. wired the field in the 20-lap feature race to claim the $1,000 top prize.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/vanderbeek-ends-usmts-winless-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

Not news but it is a great race. Back when the Outlaws ran the Mile.

*1990 WoO Ground Round Nationals At The Moody Mile In Syracuse N.Y.*


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Cars @ Cannonball Motor Speedway.*

I was at this race and it was great. Lots of good drivers, David Gravel, Tim Shaffer, Kyle Larson, Dale Blaney, Daniel Holtgraver. Great battle for the lead between the #1K Kyle Larson #83 Steel City Outlaw Tim Shaffer and #89G David Gravel.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Clauson Sweeps USAC Western World​*
Bryan Clauson completed a sweep of Saturday night's 46th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships presented by Racers Advantage Store with a last lap pass to win the Honda USAC National Midget feature at Canyon Speedway Park.

Earlier in the night, Clauson had won the companion sprint car feature. By winning both $7,5000 features, he also earned a $5,000 bonus from E&K of Phoenix, boosting his night's take to $20,000. Clauson passed Darren Hagen for the lead during the final few feet of the race.

"There was a big cushion up there, I knew my only chance was to get up in it and stay in it," Clauson commented after his 26th overall feature win of the season and tenth score at Canyon Speedway Park after running the track total to nine earlier in the night in sprint car action. For much of the 30-lap midget feature, a Clauson sweep of the night seemed unlikely.

But, after an extended three-way duel for the lead among Clauson, Darren Hagen and Christopher Bell, Clauson's last corner heroics netted his third Western World title in the past two years by just 0.249 seconds along with the bonus for topping both main events.

Clauson started the 30-lapper from the pole position aboard his No. 39 Midget, but it was front row outside starter Hagen nabbing the early lead as Clauson slipped back to fourth on the opening circuit behind Dave Darland and sixth-starter Bell.

Working the high line, Bell moved past Darland for second on the second circuit and then rallied past Hagen for the lead on the fifth lap.
With Bell working the high side of the track flawlessly, the battle brewed in his wake between Hagen and Rico Abreu with rimriders Clauson and Brady Bacon joining the mix at the halfway point.

Bacon and Abreu were eliminated from potential victory lane appearances when they tangled getting into turn three on the 20th round, with Hagen taking advantage to race by Bell for the lead on the low side two rounds later on lap 22.

Clauson made his way past Bell and went after Hagen, working the extreme cushion in turns three and four to fruition with a daring last corner pass as Hagen missed the bottom of the corner just enough to open the door to the lucrative payday.

Hagen settled for second in Shane Hmiel's No. 56 with current USAC Midget point leader Bell settling for the show position after setting the pace for 17 laps.

Hines was fourth with Darland rounding out the top five.
Brad Kuhn raced from 16th to sixth with Tyler Thomas, Mike Spencer, USAC Western States points leader Ronnie Gardner and Andrew Felker completing the top 10.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-completes-western-world-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

Brooke Tatnell (55), seen here at Knoxville Raceway, will return to Krikke MotorSport this winter. (Mark Funderburk photo)​
*Tatnell & Krikke Reunite In Australia​*
After a year away from the team Brooke Tatnell will return to Krikke MotorSport this winter, replacing Tim Kaeding who recently informed the team he would be unable to race for the in Australia this year.

"To have BT back in the car is exciting," said Shane Krikke. "We are practically family and to have him back and being able to contest the full World Series schedule again and the other major dates on the calendar is great and I think after the past 12 months we all have something to prove and I can tell you when Brooke has his mind set on something like this and his back to the wall that is when he is at his best! I am looking forward to getting racing&#8230;it has been a long winter and now it is time for redemption."

"I was very excited to receive Shane's phone call and be offered the seat in the KMS hot rod and I'm appreciative of the time Shane has given me to make the right decision as I know his phone has been running hot,'" said Tatnell. "It is going to be very busy next couple of months for me, what with flying back and forth to the USA taking care of everything but it will be well worth it in the long run as KMS is ultra professional."

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/tatnell-krikke-reunite-in-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCreadie Plans Accord Speedway Debut On November 30th*

Tim McCreadie will knock Accord Speedway off his bucket list.

McCreadie, the Watertown, N.Y., Super Late Model and dirt Modified superstar, has set his debut at the quarter-mile oval for Saturday, November 30 when BD Motorsports Media LLC presents the 'Gobbler' as a co-promotion with facility owner and promoter Gary Palmer.

McCreadie - a national touring series racer who has never turned a competitive lap at Accord - will pilot Vinnie Salerno's potent Four Star Transmissions No. 4* in 'Gobbler' Modified competition as the field begins to take shape for the 2013 outdoor dirt-track finale. McCreadie enters only select, high-paying Modified special events with his full-time focus on World of Outlaws Late Model competition.

The 'Gobbler' is headlined by a 50-lap big-block/small-block Modified event paying $7,117.11 to win thanks to Sowle Trailer Repair and Glen Ridge Motorsports Park. Simplicity Designs and Creekside Supply also contributed to the winner's share.

Sportsman (Open & Crate 602) race 25 laps for $1,000 to the winner (plus $500 in Crate 602 bonuses and other awards) and a special Pure Stock/Street Stock Ron Wright Memorial 20-lap event, with a rapidly growing purse, completes the event. More than $1,000 has been raised to boost the payout for the Ron Wright Memorial Event. Wright was a lifelong race fan, "racing Dad" to son Kyle and crew member before his untimely passing last year.
McCreadie adds to a talented field of Modified competitors assembling for the 'Gobbler' spectacular. Stewart Friesen and Mike Mahaney - both big.

Read the rest here: 
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/firs...debut-saturday-november-30-for-gobbler-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daryn Pittman Wins Closest Championship Battle In Series History​*
Daryn Pittman is the ninth different driver in World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series history to win the championship, leading wire-to-wire with an incredible level of consistency.

Only once in 73 events was Pittman unable to complete the A-main in his Kasey Kahne Racing Great Clips car. Never did he have an engine failure. In fact, he finished the season with 59 top-10 runs to join Steve Kinser (20), Donny Schatz (5), Sammy Swindell (3), Mark Kinser (2), Jason Meyers (2), Dave Blaney, Bobby Davis Jr., and Danny Lasoski as the only drivers to win a championship in the 36-year history of the series.

Schatz was almost unbeatable the second half of the season in the Tony Stewart Racing STP/Armor All machine. He amassed 61 top-10 finishes en route to winning a career-best 23 A-mains. Not since Steve Kinser won 25 races in 2003 had any driver been to victory lane as many times as Schatz was this year.

By the time the final checkered flag of the season waved at the World Finals, it was Pittman in front by 14 points in the closest finish in World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series history.

Read the rest here:
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/woo-...n-series-history-as-battle-goes-to-final-lap/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wrapping A WoO Sprint Car*

*Kasey Kahne Racing #49 Quaker State Sprint Car*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hot Foot Jason Myers Talks About Winged Sprint Cars*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Christopher Flies First TQ Entry For The NAPA Know How Atlantic City Battle of Trenton Indoor Races​*
NASCAR Whelen Modified Tour driver Ted Christopher, Plainville, Ct., whose racing exploits in Indoor TQ Midget racing over the years rival his asphalt Modified successes, was the first driver to submit his entry for the NAPA KNOW HOW Atlantic City (NJ) Indoor Race Weekend of January 24-25, 2014. Christopher was also first in line to enter the inaugural Battle Of Trenton Indoor Race set for February 7 & 8 at the Sun National Bank Center in Trenton, NJ.

TQ Midget racing specialist Matt Roselli of Brodheadsville, Pa., quickly followed Christopher's NAPA Know How Atlantic City entry
while Paul Lotier, Jr., Lebanon, Pa., was became the second entrant of record for the first Sun National Bank Center TQ events. The two events are being promoted by Trenton-based Len Sammons Motorsports Productions and will make up this year's Fatheadz Eyewear
Indoor Racing Series.

Christopher is expected to be among the favorites in both races. Since taking up the challenge of Indoor TQ Midget racing six years
ago, 'TC' has won main events six times. Early entries for the NAPA KNOW HOW Atlantic City Indoor Race Weekend have also been received for the Champ Kart and Slingshot divisions.

Read the rest here:
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/chri...atlantic-city-battle-of-trenton-indoor-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zemken Set To Race Full Time In Supermodified Division At Oswego​*
orr/Pak Merchandising and Graham Racing announced this week the full-time commitment of Jessica Zemken to the Novelis Supermodified division at Oswego Speedway in 2014.

Zemken will join Ray and Kody Graham as a weekly member of the Graham Racing stable as well as Joey Payne as a part of the Strong/Graham Racing effort on Saturday nights at the 'Steel Palace.'

Corr/Pak Merchandising owners John and Wendy Brush could not be more excited at the opportunity that lies ahead for both Zemken and their company.

"This year's Budweiser International Classic Weekend was the thrill of a lifetime with Jessica in the field," said John Brush. "Having Jessica competing weekly at Oswego will be a dream come true for all parties involved. The Graham Racing team does an outstanding job both during the week with preparation and at the race track. We are very excited."

Driving for Graham Racing, Zemken became the first woman in 57 years to qualify for the prestigious Budweiser International Classic 200 for Novelis Supermodifieds earlier this year with a lap of 135.624mph, good enough for 10th on the starting grid of 34.

A veteran of 410 winged Sprint Car racing, Zemken will become the first full-time female Supermodified shoe at Oswego since Jennifer Chesbro in 2004.

Read the rest here:
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/its-official-jessica-zemken-sets-full-time-oswego-speedway-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

Jason Johnson driving his #41 Sprint Car.​
*Josh Baughman Joins Jason Johnson Racing For 2014​*
Josh Baughman is excited to announce that he is joining forces with Jason Johnson Racing for the 2014 racing season. Baughman will pilot a second car for JJR at approximately 40 sprint car events across the country.

"Our home base will relocate to Rocky Mount, Mo., alongside the Jason Johnson Racing team for next year," Baughman said. "We will become a satellite team for JJR. We will run 40 shows throughout the country. We may be in Missouri one weekend and Washington the next. It's going to be a mixture of ASCS regional events throughout the country."

Baughman, who just completed his first full season in 360ci competition, said he looks forward to learning under the tutelage of defending Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour champion Jason Johnson.

"With joining forces, I look forward to driving for JJR and representing the team on a different level," Baughman said. "The JJR guys have a different demeanor as a team. I like how JJR represents itself. We want to be successful like JJR."

Johnson, who has earned four championships as a driver and four as a car owner, said his goal is to help Baughman and his team progress into a consistent contender.

"We're going to join forces and manage their team as well as ours," Johnson said. "Our focus as a two-car team is to build an alliance with Baughman Racing with success for both teams. We feel with our knowledge and Baughman's desire, we can help Josh achieve success quicker than on his own. Our goal isn't about having two teams on the ASCS National Tour; it's about getting him in the winner's circle."

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/baughman-johnson-form-partnership/


----------



## Ckg2011

Max Blair.​
*Blair Joins Kennedy Motorsports Stable​*
Kennedy Motorsports and team owner John Kennedy has added multi-time crate late model champion Max Blair to the Kennedy Motorsports team for the 2014 season.

Blair will drive the Kennedy Motorsports, Facility Management Group, Core Construction sponsored No. 111 Capital Race Car in regional competition as well as major touring series events within the northeast region.
"I'm beyond excited," Blair said. "I can't thank John Kennedy enough for this opportunity."

Blair will join drivers Shane Clanton and Tim Fuller as a third member of the Kennedy Motorsports team.

Blair, who won his first super late model feature event this past summer at Marion Center (Pa.) Speedway, has become a household name in the crate late model ranks while winning championship after championship since 2008. During the 2013 season, Blair competed in 56 total events while capturing an astounding 51 top-five finishes and an even more impressive 26 wins.

"This is a childhood dream come true for me," Blair said. "It's amazing for a team owner like John Kennedy to think this highly of myself and our team to bring us on board like this. And for him to let everything come out of our shop just like (Tim) Fuller and (Shane) Clanton do is really exciting for me. To have my dad (Rob) by my side as we take on this new adventure is just plain awesome. I couldn't imagine doing this without my dad. He's made me the racer I am today and if it wasn't for him, I wouldn't have this opportunity. I'm usually ready to start the next season as soon as one finishes but now there's even more excitement to get started. I'm really looking forward to working with Mr. Kennedy, Tim Fuller, Shane Clanton and the rest of the Kennedy Motorsports team."

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/blair-joins-kennedy-motorsports-stable/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Silver Crown Returning To The Moody Mile​*





Unser topped Mario Andretti and a field of open-wheel superstars the first time the USAC Silver Crown Series raced at the New York State Fairgrounds "Moody Mile" in 1974.

Now, 40 years after that historic event, the USAC Silver Crown Series will return to Syracuse during the 43rd annual NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week in October 2014.

The USAC Silver Crown Series will tackle one-mile dirt oval Oct. 11 along with the showcase 150-mile event for the DIRTcar 358-Modified Series. The DIRTcar sportsman modified feature will shift to Sunday, Oct. 12, where it will join the DIRTcar Pro Stock event and the Super DIRTcar Series' premier $50,000-to-win Syracuse 200.

"We're excited to bring the Silver Crown Series back to Syracuse," said USAC President Kevin Miller. "Super DIRT Week is such an historic event, and we are definitely looking forward to putting on a show for the passionate race fans that have been going there for more than 40 years."

NAPA Super DIRT Week at the New York State Fairgrounds will kick off Oct. 8 with a Big-Block Modified Happy Hour practice before Thursday's qualifying runs for the Big-Blocks and 358-Modifieds. The USAC Silver Crown cars will hit the Mile on Friday afternoon for a practice session along with the Futures events, followed by "Friday Night Lights" featuring the sportsman modified Triple 10s, the 358-Modified Twin 20s and the Big-Block Modified Triple 20s.

"The USAC Silver Crown Series has a rich history at Syracuse, and we're thrilled to welcome them back in 2014," said World Racing Group CEO Brian Carter. "We're always trying to enhance our events for our fans. We have incredible racing at Syracuse with the Big-Blocks, 358-Modifieds, sportsman and pro stocks, now bringing the Silver Crown cars back to the Mile will make the week even bigger for everybody."

The USAC Silver Crown Series last raced on the Syracuse Mile in 2003 during NAPA Super DIRT Week with J.J. Yeley taking the checkered flag.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/silver-crown-to-return-to-syracuse/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Steve Kinser #11 is a 20-time World of Outlaws champion, so you can bet his team knows all the chassis tuning tricks in the book.*​
*Tuning With Torsions Bars​*
Unlike almost all other dirt track race cars, Sprint Cars depend on torsion bars to help control the suspension rather than coil springs. It's just one of the many things that makes racing a Sprint Car unique, but making chassis adjustments with torsion bars isn't difficult or time consuming-in fact, compared to most coil spring setups, making a torsion bar change on a Sprint Car is actually easier.

While at a recent event, Gary DuBois, who is part of the crew on Sprint Car legend Steve Kinser's number 11 team, was gracious enough to spend a few minutes with OneDirt discussing torsion bar tech. DuBois, understandably, was tight lipped about Kinser's winning setups, but he was very willing to share general tips about using torsion bars.

Working with torsion bars on a Sprint Car isn't all that difficult.

"If you are moving over from a coil spring car," he says, "working with torsion bars on a Sprint Car isn't all that difficult. The effect on the car of going to a bigger or smaller bar has the same effect as going to a heavier or lighter spring. Same thing."

And there's a very simple reason for that. A torsion bar is a spring just like a coil spring. The shape may be different, but the physics are the same. One end of the torsion bar is anchored so that it cannot move while the other is attached to the suspension. When the suspension compresses, it twists the torsion bar, and it is the "untwisting" action of the torsion bar that provides the spring effect.

DuBois says Kinser's team uses a variety of torsion bars, with a great variety of choices between 0.925 and 1.600 inches. Steve Kinser Racing trusts Sander Engineering for its torsion bars, but there are several manufacturers currently in the marketplace being used by teams having success on the race track. Each corner of the car gets its own torsion bar, and in general, DuBois says a good rule of thumb when making torsion bar changes is when the track gets heavy or rough go with a stiffer bar, and when the track gets slick a softer bar will help you gain traction.









Steve Kinser Racing crewman Gary DuBois inspects two new torsion bars that will be going into Kinser's Sprint Car for a setup adjustment. DuBois adds a little grease to the torsion bars to make sure they won't bind inside the chassis's sleeves.









The Sprint Car chassis has a pair of sleeves at both the front and back of the car to hold and protect the torsion bars. DuBois simply slides the new bar into place.

Source:
http://www.onedirt.com/tech-stories/sprint-car-tuning-with-torsion-bars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four Crown Nationals from Tony Stewart's Eldora Speedway. Featuring the USAC National Midget Series, USAC National Sprint Car Series, USAC National Silver Crown Series.​*
*2012 USAC Four Crown Nationals*





*2013 UASC Four Crown Nationals*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2013 NASCAR CWTS Mudsummer Classic At Eldora Speedway​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Off Season For WoO Drivers​*
The 2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season might be in the books, but many of the drivers have a busy off-season planned with some continuing to race.

Following the holidays and a vacation with family and friends, series champion Daryn Pittman will kick off the new year by returning to his home state to race in the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals in Tulsa, Okla., Jan. 14-18.

"It's (Chili Bowl) a race that I never want to skip again and I really just enjoy being from there and being part of that whole event," Pittman said. "It's one of the highlights of the year that I really look forward to."

The day after the Chili Bowl, Pittman will fly to Australia to compete in the 42nd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprint Car Classic at Premier Speedway in Warrnambool.

"Michael Carber and I are flying over there to run for Dave Aprile in a car they actually bought from us here to run the Classic," Pittman said. "It's one of the few races I haven't won over there. I enjoy going to Australia. I have a lot of friends over there."

Following the trip "down under," it will be just a few short days before Pittman and the Kasey Kahne team get ready to head to Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., for the World of Outlaws season opener in their quest to defend the championship.

Donny Schatz, who posted a career-best 23 A-Feature wins en route to a second-place finish in the standings this season, will continue a busy racing schedule starting at Western Springs Speedway in Auckland, New Zealand, on Nov. 23 and 30.

"I'm going to race there for a couple weeks and then come back home for IMIS (International Motorsports Industry Show - Performance Racing Industry Show in Indianapolis) and then go to Australia right at Christmas time. Then I'm coming straight home to run a Late Model in Arizona. I'm kind of keeping myself going. I'm getting to do a little Late Model racing before we start with the Outlaws and a few sprint car races so you could call it a busy off-season."

Schatz's trip to Australia will consist of six races in a three-week span at Supercheap Archerfiled Speedway in Brisbane, Queensland.

"I've been fortunate to race during my off-season here in the U.S. for the last 15 years to have the chance to get on the track in Australia," Schatz said. "It's always fun to get back there and see those familiar faces. The people of Australia have been great to me. We've raced all over the country and become friends with so many people."

Before heading to Florida for the World of Outlaws season opener, Schatz will run his Dirt Late Model in the NDRL Winter Freeze event at Tucson International Raceway.

After finishing third in the standings with CJB Motorsports, Paul McMahan's off-season will include a vacation to Mexico.

"I'm going to Cancun with my whole family for Christmas," said McMahan, who won his fourth race of the season in the season finale at The Dirt Track at Charlotte. "After that it's just a lot of relaxation and a lot of gym work. I've got to get back in that gym and get ready for February. I'll probably go over to Australia just for 10 days, just a short trip to run the Classic and then come home and get ready for Florida."

Although he's not a full-time driver with the World of Outlaws, Brian Brown ended the season by scoring his fourth runner-up finish of the season in the first night of racing at the World Finals. Next year, Brown will return to run a similar schedule out of a new race shop.

"We'll run 85-90 races throughout the country and still be at the big ones - National Open, Kings Royal, Knoxville Nationals and World Finals - but just not the whole Outlaw deal," Brown said. "We are building a new shop so we are going to work on that and get that all completed. We have won 16 races and our goal is 20 every year, so we have a little work to do in the winter."

The World of Outlaws 2014 season will kick off on Friday, Feb. 14, at Volusia Speedway Park.

Source: 
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...013/11/Busy-Offseason-for-Outlaw-Drivers.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Announce Winter Dates​*
The University of Northwestern Ohio (UNOH) All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Cars will open the 2014 racing season with five big events beginning with the Fourth Annual "Winter Freeze" Thursday, Feb. 6th at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, GA. For more information about Screven Motor Speedway go to www.screvenmotorsportscomplex.com
The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will then head to Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, FL on Friday and Saturday, Feb. 7th and 8th for a two day event. For more information about Bubba Raceway Park, go to www.bubbaracewaypark.com

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will wrap up their southern swing at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, FL on Wednesday and Thursday Feb. 12th and 13th as part of the 43rd Annual Dirt Car Nationals. For more information about Volusia Speedway Park, go to www.volusiaspeedwaypark.com. For more information about the 43rd Annual DIRTcar Nationals, go to www.dirtcarnationals.com

These five UNOH All Star events - Feb. 6th at Screven, Feb. 7th and 8th at Bubba Raceway Park, and Feb. 12 and 13 at Volusia - are Eastern Region Points events.

For more information about the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions go to www.allstarsprint.com

Source:
http://ascoc.allstarsprint.com/index.php


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dave Darland Hoping To Race At Daytona International Speedway​*
Many-time USAC open-wheel champion Dave Darland is hoping to take his talent to Daytona Beach in February.

Darland is working on a deal that would see him enter the ARCA Racing Series Lucas Oil 200 that opens the season Feb. 15 at Daytona Int'l Speedway. The opportunity came about when Darland was approached by team owner Jeff Montgomery about the idea of entering a few ARCA races in 2014.

"I've known him (Jeff) for about seven or eight years. His boy (Spencer Montgomery) runs a 600 mini sprint in Macon," Darland said. "It all came about when Jeff asked me about running some races and possibly Daytona if we got the money. Jeff Montgomery is all responsible for it."

For Darland, who has won championships in all three USAC national divisions, the idea of running on the high banks of Daytona Int'l Speedway is too good to pass up. The team, which will utilize RCR engines and former Bobby Gerhart race cars, plans to test at Daytona during the annual ARCA test on Dec. 20-22.

"Just running Daytona is the main goal and we are trying to get that accomplished right now," Darland said. "Daytona is not an opportunity you get very often. Most people never (get it). It is a huge deal for me to have this opportunity so hopefully we can make the most of it and go down there and have a decent race and have some fun and just say that I did it."

Darland said the team is looking for sponsors or donations to help fund the project. Darland said they are organizing a donation account that will be used to help pay for tires and hire a pit crew for the race. He said all the details will be posted to his official Facebook page (www.facebook.com/DaveDarland) once they are available.

"Just be patient with us and bear with us. We will eventually (get the account set up)," Darland said. "I know we are running out of time already. Eventually we're going to have all the information on there and people can just go to my Facebook page and keep track of what to do and where we are at with everything.

"We've got top of the line things (car and engine) in place, we just need to round up enough support to make it happen," Darland said.

Should the Daytona program come together as Darland hopes, there is a possibility that he could make more ARCA starts for the team in 2014. However, right now all the 47-year-old driver wants to think about is getting to Daytona.

"I would like to see all my sprint cars fans at Daytona," Darland said. "I just hope everybody is as excited about it as I am."

Darland said regardless of what happens at Daytona, he is planning to contest the full AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series schedule again with the Phillips Motorsports team.

"I'm going to do USAC again driving for the Phillips Motorsports sprint car team that I drove for last year," said Darland, who won seven USAC races in the Phillips No. 71p this season. "We had a great year with them. We are also looking for support as everybody always is. Running a USAC sprint car is not cheap. This team here, they pour their heart and soul and bank account into this sprint car deal.

"Racing is not cheap no matter what level you are at," Darland said.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/dave-darland-hoping-to-race-at-daytona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Ascends To Superstar Status​*
Brandon Sheppard came of age in 2012. In 2013, he became a star.
After bursting onto the national dirt Late Model scene in '12 during his stint driving the Rocket Chassis house car, the 20-year-old driver from New Berlin, Ill., returned to his family-owned team this season and promptly made DIRTcar UMP history. He captured the DIRTcar UMP Summer Nationals 'Hell Tour' and national weekly-racing Late Model championships, becoming the youngest racer to win each title and just the fourth to sweep both points crowns in the same season.

For a driver who hails from the heart of DIRTcar UMP country and grew up watching his father, Steve Sheppard Jr., race a dirt Late Model across the Midwest, grabbing the circuit's two biggest prizes is an accomplishment to savor.

"It feels awesome," said Sheppard, who joined Brian Shirley of Chatham, Ill. (2012), Dennis Erb Jr. of Carpentersville, Ind. ( 2007-2008 ) and John Gill of Mitchell, Ind. (1986) on the short list of drivers with Summer Nationals/national title sweeps on their resumes. "UMP is the big thing around us - has been since I was little kid, really. I've been around it my whole life, so it's real special for me personally to win both championships.

"We've been working really hard for a lot of years to get where we're at right now and it was a long season, but it was all worth it."

The stage was set for Sheppard's spectacular campaign in the spring of 2012 when he made headlines as Rocket Chassis house car owner Mark Richards's hand-picked replacement for his son, World of Outlaws Late Model Series star Josh Richards, who left the dirt-track wars to pursue a pavement career with a NASCAR Nationwide Series ride. Sheppard steered Richards's familiar blue No. 1 to just a single Summer Nationals feature last year and finished a distant third in the points standings, but he authored plenty of head-turning outings throughout the season (including his first-ever WoO LMS triumph) and, perhaps most important, received an education from an established team that put him in position for future success.

Indeed, when Sheppard was pushed back to driving his family's Rocket No. b5 machines this season by Josh Richards's return to dirt racing, he had a new perspective.

"Mark and his guys taking me in did so much for me career," said Sheppard, who not only drove the Rocket house car but also worked on the team's equipment at their shop in Shinnston, W.Va. "They really helped me set my whole program up the right way. My hauler and stuff might not be as clean and tidy as theirs is because I don't have as much help as they do, but as far as my car and my whole program - well, it's on a whole other level now because of what I learned from them. Preparation, maintenance - all that is where it needs to be now."

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/sheppard-ascends-to-superstar-status/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gravel Is The Driver of The Phoenix Racing #59 Car​*
David Gravel, the 2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, has been named the driver of the Phoenix Racing No. 59 sprint car owned by Tom and Sherry Leidig.

The No. 59 entry was driven in 2013 by veteran racer Jac Haudenschild, who has opted to join Destiny Motorsports for the 2014 season. That left the seat of the No. 59 open, a seat that Gravel was more than happy to fill.

Gravel recently completed his rookie season with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, earning victories at I-94 Speedway in Minnesota and on night one of the Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway. He missed several races after the Knoxville Nationals due to illness, but still managed to earn seven top fives and 26 top 10s with the Outlaws.

The team plans to enter between 60 and 70 races in 2014 while leaving open the possibility of joining the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on a full-time basis should a sponsor join the team.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/gravel-lands-phoenix-no-59-seat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Newport Nightmare Earns Another Crown​*
Jimmy Owens secured his third consecutive Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series National Championship in 2013.

The "Newport Nightmare" and the Reece Monument Racing Team put up some amazing stats during the 2013 season. Owens will take home $104,000 in cash awards at the Lucas Oil Championship Awards banquet, including the $75,000 first-place prize for winning the series points championship. For the season, Owens will have earned more than $370,000 in winnings, contingency challenges and special bonus awards on the tour in 2013.

Owens won eight Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series events during the 2013 season. His wins came at East Bay Raceway Park's (Fla.) DART Winternationals in February; Lonestar Speedway (Texas) and Hagerstown Speedway (Md.) in April; Lucas Oil Speedway (Mo.) in May; I-80 Speedway (Neb.) and Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex (Pa.) in July; Attica Raceway Park (Ohio) and the "Hillbilly Hundred" at I-77 Motorsports Park (W.Va.) in September.

Owens also recorded 14 top-three finishes in 2013 and an impressive 33 top 10 finishes out of 37 starts on the season. Owens took over the series championship points lead from Don O'Neal after winning the April 20 event at Hagerstown Speedway and continued to battle a stout field of contenders while relinquishing the lead only a few times for remainder of the season.

O'Neal briefly took over the lead again after the May 11 event at LaSalle Speedway. John Blankenship took over the points lead for the first time in his career at Tri-City Speedway on July 12. In the month of July, Owens fell as far back as third in points, but rallied in the month of August to regain the lead after back-to-back wins at the end of month. From that point, Owens never relinquished the lead again, but was never allowed any breathing room for the rest of the year. Coming down to the final event, Owens held on to beat out Steve Francis by 150 points in the series final points standings.

"We had another great season for our team, crew, and all of our sponsors to win the points title for the third time in a row," Owens said. "O'Neal, Blankenship, and Francis all gave us a tough challenge all year, and we never got too comfortable at the top, knowing we needed to finish strong week in and week out. To win the title again is a huge accomplishment considering the level of talent of all these drivers that follow the LOLMDS. I can't thank my car owner, Mike Reece, enough for giving me this opportunity to drive these cars and do what I love to do. It was another great year."

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series will honor Jimmy Owens and the remaining class of 2013 at the Lucas Oil Championship Awards Banquet being held at the Lucas Estate in Carmel, Ind., on Thursday evening Dec. 12.

Source: 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/newport-nightmare-earns-another-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Year And Review Video​*
Click The Link. sorry I don't know how to post Vimeo videos like YouTube. If anyone knows I would really like to know. :yes 
http://


----------



## Ckg2011

*MSCS Hands Out 2013 Awards​*
The 2013 Hoosier Tire Midwest Sprint Car Series Season Awards were distributed earlier this month during MSCS Awards Week.

These post season awards included the Top Ten Point Fund checks, the Top Five Recognition plaques, and various contingency prizes. Jon Stanbrough repeated as the MSCS champion. It was his second MSCS driver's title. This year the margin of victory was a single point over another former series champion Brady Short.

Stanbrough received his championship trophy following the running of the Harvest Cup after the feature results were finalized. The Championship Car Owners' Award was also then presented to Daryl Tate and Shane Wade of Amati Racing.

Read more here:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/mscs-hands-out-2013-awards/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Returning To Perris For Turkey Night​*
Indiana racing star Dave Darland, who earlier this month scored the win in the 18th Annual Budweiser Oval Nationals Presented by All Coast Construction at Perris Auto Speedway, is headed back to the Riverside County clay oval for the running of the 73rd Annual Turkey Night Grand Prix on Thanksgiving night.

For the Honda USAC Midget show, Darland will be part of three driver team fielded by Josh Ford Motorsports.

By posting the win at the Oval Nationals on November 2nd, Darland became on the second driver (Bud Kaeding is the other) to have won the race three times. In addition to his win in 2013, he also won the event back to back in 2005 and 2006. One of the few drivers to have won all three of USAC's open wheel division championships (1997 Silver Crown, 1999 Sprint Car and 2001 & 2002 Midget), Darland also won the Turkey Night Grand Prix at Irwindale in 1997.

"Anytime Dave Darland is on the racetrack, he is a potential winner," Perris promoter Don Kazarian said. "He is one of the greatest open wheel drivers of all time and on top of that, he is one of the nicest guys in all of racing. A true winner and a class act all the way."

Darland will be driving the No. 73 Spike/Fontana tuned by Jimmy May. His teammates for the weekend will be Wooster, Ohio's Jac Haudenschild and Kevin Thomas Jr. of Colman, Alabama. Haudenschild, 55, is affectionately known as the "Wild Child" and has been racing and winning races across the country since 1974. Thomas, 22, tied champion Bryan Clauson and Darland for the most wins in the USAC National Sprint Car Series with 7 in 2013.

"That is a very strong, very talented team," Kazarian said. "You have two of the all-time winningest veterans in sprint car racing teaming up with one of the young, rising stars in the sport. They will be a force to be reckoned with on Thanksgiving."

Haudenschild has strong ties to Southern California. His wife, Patty, is the daughter of racer Max Sweeney who passed away from injuries sustained in a Midget crash at Ascot in 1979. His brother law Mike Sweeney was a popular driver who won 33 sprint car main events in the original California Racing Association (CRA).

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...darland-returning-to-perris-for-turkey-night/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cook Walks The Line From 19th​*
Driving a car he named "Johnny Cash," Ray Cook started 19th and won the ninth annual Chevrolet Performance World Championship Race for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series in front of a packed house on Saturday night at Bubba Raceway Park.

Cook had the right set up and the driving experience on a hard slick track, as he took the lead on 43 and never looked back to claim the $10,000 top prize in the Horsepower By Hedrick Special.

"Howard Stalls asked me to drive for him in this race at the beginning of the season, and they've been building it since then, like that old Johnny Cash song "One Piece At A Time" and tonight it made some cash too," Cook said. "We had trouble last night in qualifying, and had to come through the B main to make the race, but we had the right set up with tires and shocks to get us to the front."

Once the car was finished, the Stalls crew installed a brand new Chevrolet Performance 604 Engine right out of the crate they bought at NeSmith Chevrolet for $5,195, so they paid for the engine in its first night on the race track.

Once Cook took the lead on lap 43, he packed his bags, turned in the key and checked out on the field to take a 5.942-second margin of victory at the checkered flag. By winning the race from the 19th-starting spot, Cook also earned the Hedman Husler of the Race Award for a $100 bonus. Before Cook took control of the race, there were five lead changes in the 100-lap event.
Mike Pegher Jr. finished second in the Bobby Lake Motorsports Warrior, and the 2013 NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Rookie of the Year Kyle Bronson came back from a cut tire to take the third spot in the Brandon Ford Warrior.

It was an up, down, and up night through the field for Bronson. After starting 13th, Bronson charged up to the third spot by lap 14, but cut down cut down a left-rear tire on lap 15 that sent him to the pit area. Bronson restarted at the tail end of the lead lap, and raced his way back through the field to as far up as second by lap 62.

William Thomas led two laps of the race and drove the Alexander's Industrial Service GRT to a fourth-place finish. Walker Arthur was fifth in the Cecil B. Arthur Beef Farms Special.

The 2013 NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series National Champion Ronnie Johnson started 23rd and finished sixth in the Hickman Manufacturing Special Johnson broke his primary car, the NeSmith Chevrolet Special in the B-Main race, took a provisional and borrowed Riley Hickman's car for the main event.

*The finish:*
Ray Cook, Mike Pegher Jr., Kyle Bronson, William Thomas, Walker Arthur, Ronnie Johnson, Shan Smith, Jeff Smith, Tait Davenport, Ryan Montgomery, Brent Barrett, Chase Edge, Josh Adkins, Carter Stokes, Jake Perkins, Rodney Wing, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Austin Kirkpatrick, Mark Whitener, Jeff Mathews, Dalton Myers, David Earl Gentry, Justin McRee, Jimmy Shapre Jr., Brad Hall, George Kowatic.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/cook-walks-the-line-from-19th/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer & Longhorn Creating New Chassis​*
Dirt Late Model Hall of Famer Billy Moyer, who is coming off a seven-win 2013 season that was highlighted by capturing the inaugural National Dirt Racing League (NDRL) point title, announced today some of his intentions for the upcoming 2014 campaign.

After spending most of the past seven years behind the wheel of a Moyer Victory Circle racecar, Moyer has formed an exclusive partnership with Bobby Labonte Racing, Longhorn Chassis and Kevin Rumley to help design a new chassis for the 2014 racing season. Longhorn Chassis, which is based out of Trinity, N.C., was founded in 2010 by NASCAR champion Bobby Labonte, along with his brother and two-time NASCAR Champion, Terry Labonte.

"We had some terrific success with Victory Circle over the past seven years and I can't thank everyone out there in California enough for their help and support," said Moyer. "Although we are working with Longhorn for 2014, we will remain a dealer for Victory Circle and will still have a full repair center to assist clients that have Moyer Victory Circle cars."

The partnership with Longhorn Chassis will put Moyer and his son Billy Moyer Jr. in a close working relationship with standout Longhorn drivers Earl Pearson Jr. and Steve Shaver. Billy Moyer will debut his new Moyer Extreme by Longhorn racecar in the National Dirt Racing League (NDRL) booth at the PRI Trade Show in Indianapolis, Ind., on Dec. 12-14. The Batesville, Ark., standout is currently undecided about his 2014 schedule, but should be ready to announce some plans following the PRI Show next month.

"By aligning ourselves with Bobby Labonte Racing, Rumley Racing, Earl Pearson Jr., and Steve Shaver, we have a lot of experience and knowledge to draw from in getting these new Moyer Extreme by Longhorn cars rolling," Moyer said. "Kevin Rumley is one of the sharpest guys in our industry and he and I seem to have the same vision in making these racecars go fast. I look forward to working with everyone at Longhorn Chassis and getting the Moyer Extreme by Longhorn out on the market through our Billy Moyer Racing shop."

In addition to designing the new chassis, BMR will manage all sales and parts exclusively for the new Moyer Extreme by Longhorn with the exception of the Longhorn home states of North Carolina and South Carolina.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/moyer-longhorn-creating-new-chassis/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Invade T.V. Sunday December 1st​*


----------



## Ckg2011

Kyle Larson leads Tracy Hines during the Turkey Night Grand Prix at Perris Auto Speedway last November. (Doug Allen photo)​
*Did Dirt Save Turkey Night​*
*Editor's Note:* Returning to dirt at Perris Auto Speedway last year was a resurrection of sorts for the annual Turkey Night Grand Prix. Here's an excerpt of Tim Kennedy's feature story on the event's return to dirt that was published in the November issue of SPEED SPORT Magazine.

The annual Thanksgiving midget race, known as the Turkey Night Grand Prix, returned to a dirt track last year for the first time since 1998.

The event had been held for 13 years at the half-mile paved Irwindale Speedway near Los Angeles. But oval track racing at Irwindale temporarily ceased in 2012 when the leaseholder filed bankruptcy in February.

Agajanian Promotions found a new home for the TNGP at the half-mile clay Perris Auto Speedway in Riverside County. The 2012 TNGP on dirt was a rousing success in grandstand attendance, car count and on-track competition.

Cary Agajanian and J.C. Agajanian Jr., sons of longtime race organizer J.C. Agajanian, and PAS President Donnie Kazarian acted on the success, telling the large crowd the event would return to Perris for its 73rd running.

The Agajanian family, in cooperation with the United States Auto Club, controls placement of the TNGP in tribute to the late J.C. Agajanian, who revived the TNGP midget classic in 1955 after it was not run following the 1950 race. The flamboyant Agajanian then promoted the race every year until his death in 1984, when his sons took charge of the TNGP legacy.

The TNGP started in 1934 at Gilmore Stadium, a dirt track in Hollywood, Calif. The event has been run at nine speedways - six dirt and three paved.

Gardena Stadium (1955-1959), Ascot Park (1960-1974, 1976-1990), Bakersfield (1992-1995, 1998) and Ventura Speedways (1997) and Perris (1996, 2012-present) were the other dirt tracks. Paved tracks were Speedway 605 in Irwindale (1975), Saugus Speedway (1991) and Irwindale Speedway (1999-2011).

During its 72 years, the TNGP has been contested 57 times on dirt and 15 times on pavement. After the event was moved to Irwindale, numerous dirt tack fans said they would not attend a TNGP until it returned to dirt, and they responded by showing up last year.

A review of midget car counts and spectator attendance during the final four Turkey Night events at Irwindale shows declines in both numbers. Midgets in the Irwindale pits declined from 64 in 2008 to 41 in 2009, 37 in 2010 and 35 in 2011. Midget teams came from 10 to 18 states each year. Crowd attendance declined from 5,000 in 2009 to 4,800 in 2010 and approximately 3,000 at the final Irwindale TNGP in 2011.

Last year at Perris, 60 midget teams drew qualifying numbers and 57 cars posted qualifying times. Twelve states and two foreign countries were represented in the field. TNGP attendance at PAS was close to 5,000 even though PAS received the 2012 TNGP race date in September and only had two months to promote the event.

The Agajanian family, Kazarian and USAC were pleased by the results of Turkey Night's return to Perris. Interestingly, the 2011 Irwindale TNGP had five different chassis, led by Beast with 27 cars. The PAS dirt TNGP had 12 different chassis led by Spike with 34 cars. Esslinger was the dominant engine on pavement and dirt with 15 engines at Irwindale and 20 at PAS.

"We had 4,400 paid spectators in the grandstand and 60 midgets in the pits for the Turkey Night race last year," Kazarian said. "We seat 5,500 persons comfortably and more than 7,000 if people sit close together.

"We're delighted to bring Turkey Night back to dirt where it belongs," he continued. "We tried for years to get it back on dirt and make it a midgets only race, the way it was for so long. We had 40 to 50 motorhomes in our parking lot and expect up to 100 this year. We had 60 midgets last year and expect 80 for the Thanksgiving midget race on Nov. 28."

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/did-dirt-save-turkey-night/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Series Heading To Sturgis​*
For more than decades, The Sturgis Buffalo Chip has served as host to the World's largest motorcycle gathering - the Sturgis Rally. Year after year at the beginning of August, over 500,000 motorcycle enthusiasts come to the small town in South Dakota for 10 full days of riding and attending other world-class events at "The Chip," including music festivals headlined by some of the biggest names in music.

Continuing its commitment to provide premium entertainment, The Sturgis Buffalo Chip has added a brand new event to its calendar starting in 2014.

TORC: The Off-Road Championship and 'The Chip' have entered a multi-year agreement to bring the high-energy action of TORC Racing to the grounds in Sturgis. To prepare for this, a new race track for the series will be built within The Buffalo Chip Powersports Complex for the purpose of showcasing the true capabilities of 900 horsepower race trucks known to jump over 200 feet in the air racing side-by-side at speeds of over 100 mph.

"Thanks to Rod, Daymon and the team at The Chip, this announcement elevates the TORC Series to an entirely new level and is a game changer for our sport, sponsors, teams and drivers," said B.J. Birtwell, President of the TORC Series. "Considering the hundreds of thousands of Sturgis attendees who love the open road and horsepower, adding The Chip to our schedule exponentially increases TORC's attendance footprint providing a much broader reach for our series and a greater return on investment for all those involved in TORC."

"TORC's vision and approach to the sport of off road racing is of the highest caliber," says Rod Woodruff, President at Sturgis Buffalo Chip. "For over 30 years, the Sturgis Buffalo Chip has been committed to providing our fans with the best entertainment, and we are thrilled to add TORC Racing into our schedule of events."

The Powersports Complex sits on a hillside that provides incredible spectator viewing as well as elevation changes which will make for an exciting and unique track design certain to entertain fans and challenge racers.
Official 2014 race dates at The Chip will be announced shortly and can be anticipated for early August.

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-series-heading-to-sturgis/


----------



## Ckg2011

*You Be The Judge, Last Lap Drama At The Fall 50​*





Our friends at the Dirt Racing Connection have brought us yet again another great video that gives you Nothing But The Facts. On the final lap of the Fall 50 and the infamous Florence Speedway, the battle for the victory came down to the #97 of Michael Chilton and the #9 of Mike Jewell.

Screen Shot 2013-11-27 at 12.33.50 AMEntering turn 1 after taking the white flag, Jewell tried a massive slider on Chilton to take over the top spot. Jewell refused to budge and the two made hard contact in the middle of the turn washing both up out of the groove. This opened the door for Rod Conely who was able to use the low line (without pulling a slider we have to point out) to make the pass for the lead and capture the victory.

So now we put it back in your corner, did Jewell go to far to win? Was it dirty racing or just a close battle for the final checkered flag of the year? Leave us your opinion below.

*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/video-you-be-the-judge-last-lap-drama-at-the-fall-50/

*Me -* _I think the #9 can expect some pay back. The #9 drove it into T3 way to hot. There was no way he was going make that stick on the bottom._


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Makes History At Turkey Night Grand Prix​*
Dave Darland added to his legacy and joined select company in Thursday night's 73rd "Turkey Night Grand Prix" at Perris Auto Speedway.
The Lincoln, Ind., veteran avoided a late-race mishap for leader Damion Gardner to win the 98-lap classic and join Mel Kenyon and Stan Fox as the only drivers to win the Thanksgiving race on both dirt and pavement.
Darland took the lead a lap after halfway but appeared to be headed for a runner-up finish until Gardner lost a left-rear wheel on lap 95.

He maneuvered the final four circuits unchallenged and won by .823 seconds in the Keith Ford-owned King Racing Products - A&A Precision Machine No. 73 Ellis/Fontana.

"It was definitely a roller-coaster race. Gardner was definitely strong, and it looked like he had it won. We were lucky to get past him when he broke and it was the break we needed. It's great to win this race on dirt after winning it before on pavement. I've had a great time running for Keith & Josh Ford and their crew chief Jimmy May, so I'm happy to get them their first Turkey Night win. This place has been pretty good to me," Darland said.

Parker Price-Miller took the pole with a track record of 16.889 seconds on the half-mile oval and it was fellow race rookie Andrew Felker beating him off the front row to take the early lead. Felker led comfortably in the early going, as cars diced behind him. The first 26 laps went green, as Darren Hagen moved to the second spot ahead of Caleb Armstrong, Brad Sweet and Darland.

The race fought through some cautions after that point, with torrid racing at the front while under green. The front five raced under a blanket, and Darland finally slid his way into the lead on lap 50. The next lap, Felker jumped the cushion and shredded his left-rear tire.

After that, the groove moved to the high side as Gardner threw a slide-job on Hagen for the second spot. Those two swapped spots as the race hit lap 75, after which yellows were no longer counted.

With 17 to go, Hagen stopped with issues and left the fight up front to Darland, Gardner, Sweet, Armstrong, and a hard-charging Zach Daum. On the restart, Gardner threw the big slider on Darland for the lead and it stuck, despite Darland trying a crossover off turn two. 2013 Honda National Dirt Midget champion Christopher Bell then joined the action with the top five, but he stopped on lap 85 and retired from the event.

As the race went green for ten straight laps, Gardner was unrivaled at the front as Darland and Armstrong raced for second. Sweet and Gardner went at it for fourth at the same time. Coming to complete lap 95, Gardner lost his left-rear wheel in turn-four and stopped suddenly right in front of Darland and Armstrong, who narrowly missed him.

On the final restart, Darland got the jump as Sweet took advantage of Armstrong's slow restart to vie for second. He held off Armstrong but had nothing for the lead, finishing second in the Esslinger Engineering - Factory Kahne No. 67z Breka/Esslinger.

Armstrong, Daum and 2013 Western Midget champ Ronnie Gardner rounded out the top five.

"Don Basile Rookie of the Race" honors went to Tanner Thorson, who finished 10th.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/darland-makes-history-in-turkey-night-gp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gary Scelzi Is Mentoring His Son​*
Gary Scelzi eventually gave up drag racing in 2008 to help run his family's truck manufacturing business.

Today, his emotions are invested in his sons' racing careers. Dominic Scelzi, at 16, is a rising star in open-wheel racing with a few 410 and 360 sprint car victories under his belt. Giovanni, 11, already is a track champion and a force in the Stock 600 micro sprint class, as well as a strong mechanic.

"Having someone like my dad guiding my entire career is unbelievable. He's one of the best drag racers of all time, one of the best racers of all time. Who better to learn from?" Dominic Scelzi said. "He's worked his butt off his whole life to race and now he's doing it for me. I couldn't be more thankful."

Dominic Scelzi has carved out a reputation that is not unlike that of former sprint car racer, World of Outlaws team owner and NASCAR headliner Kasey Kahne. He's humble and respectful, and isn't intimidated by older, more seasoned competitors.

That Dominic has established himself early is no surprise. His father was the NHRA's first driver to win his first two professional starts and the first Top Fuel rookie to win the championship (1997). The next year he became the first to win back-to-back titles in his first two seasons.

Certainly some of Dominic's progress can be traced to what he observed at his dad's side.

"I grew up in the pits. I grew up with all the big-name people that so many people idolize. And I just thought of them as friends," he said. That carried over to his own racing: "I never feel intimidated."
Dominic Scelzi stands on the gas in his winged 410 sprint car.








Some of his development comes from applying advice he received from such excellent sources as King of the West Series champion Jonathan Allard, five-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series king Donny Schatz and the decorated Kaeding clan of Northern California, among others.

"Jonathan Allard has taught me so much in a sprint car. He watches me like a hawk - anything he feels can make me better he comes and tells me,"

Dominic explained. "It blows me away that someone with that much talent and that much success wants to spend time to help a youngster."

Gary Scelzi said Schatz, for example, shared with him that he has won more races half-throttle than he has won wide open. And, Dominic said, "I was really hard on the gas when I first started. Now that I've calmed down, I feel like I've really progressed."

Said his dad: "He's got a lot of good people in his corner."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/gary-scelzi-is-mentoring-his-sons/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video of Brady Bacon's Wild Ride At Cocopah Speedway​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Gets Lion's Share Of Lucas LM Cash​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series will hold it's annual Championship Awards Banquet next month on Dec. 12 at the Lucas Estate in Carmel, Ind.

Along with honoring Jimmy Owens as the 2013 National Champion and Billy Moyer Jr. as the JRi Shocks Rookie of the Year, the series will hand out a copious amount of cash and product awards to the various point category winners of the 2013 season.

The series will honor the Ohlin's Chassis Builder of the Year, Bloomquist Chassis, winning the title for the fifth year in a row and will receive a cash and product award from Ohlins Shocks. Seven different drivers won feature events using a Bloomquist Chassis giving the manufacturer 19 wins on the series in 2013.

In the quest for the COMP Cams Engine Builder of the Year Award, Cornett Racing Engines won the prestigious award for the fifth time in a row and recorded 12 feature wins on the series in 2013. Cornett Racing Engines will receive a cash award and several product awards from COMP Cams, Edelbrock, CV Products, Roush Yates Performance Parts and Dyer's Top Rods.
As the series champion, Jimmy Owens will not only collect the lion's share of the series points fund money, but will also collect several cash bonuses and product awards - boosting his banquet awards to over $104,000 for 2013.

Owens won the Sunoco Race For Gas point category and will receive a cash bonus from Sunoco Race Fuels. At the banquet, he will also receive an additional cash bonus from Sunoco for winning the Lucas Oil Show-Me 100, as a Sunoco driver, under the Sunoco Road to Wheatland program. Owens will receive a cash award for winning the Sweet Mfg. TV Points Challenge - Presented by E3 Spark Plugs for earning the most points in the TV races this year. Owens also will receive a cash bonus for earning the most points under the ASi Crown Jewel Cup - Presented by DirtonDirt.com point category.

In a new point category this year to the series, The Keyser Mfg. Points Leader Challenge, Owens will earn an additional cash and product award from Keyser Manufacturing for earning the most points under this category. Owens will also receive a product award from Dyer's Top Rods for winning the series championship.

Earl Pearson Jr. will be honored as the Allstar Performer of the Year for winning this category based on top performances during the season. Pearson will receive a cash and product award from Allstar Performance. Pearson also earned the most RED BUCK Fast Time points and he will receive a cash award from RED BUCK at the banquet.

Dennis Erb Jr. will receive a cash award for winning the Optima Batteries Hard Charger of the Year award, after earning the most points in this category during the season. Erb clinched this award at the last race of the season by advancing 18 positions in the feature event at the DTWC.

Steve Francis will receive a cash award for winning the most heat races on the series in 2013. Francis won 12 heat races in 2013 just edging out Owens with 11 heat race wins. John Blankenship will receive an impressive diamond ring from Dan Robinson of Lucas Oil Speedway for winning this year's Diamond Nationals.

Outerwears will honor two crew chiefs this year with cash awards. Heather Lyne will receive the Outerwears "Outstanding Crew Chief of the Year" award (Erb) and Chris Fox will be honored once again and will receive a check as the "Champion Crew Chief" (Owens) in 2013.

"The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series is incredibly honored to have so many companies involved with the series and offering incentives and special awards to drivers that follow the series. We want to thank all of our kind sponsors for their commitment and support of the series and for their willingness to reward drivers that follow our series throughout the year," stated Ritchie Lewis, Director of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/owens-gets-lions-share-of-lucas-lm-cash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Steve Drake Claims West Coast Late Model Shootout Championship​*
Steve Drake of San Luis Obispo held a four point advantage over Pismo Beach's Tony Toste going into the final weekend of West Coast Late Model Shootout competition at Cocopah Speedway in Yuma, Arizona this past weekend. Heavy rain forced officials to cancel the weekend's events. The two-day show will not be rescheduled with Steve Drake being crowned the 2013 West Coast Late Model Shootout Champion.

Drake led the series in wins this year with three, the Gary Jacob Memorial at Kings Speedway and swept the Terry Belcher Classic at Canyon Speedway Park. Toste broke through with his first career series victory during the Simkins Memorial at Santa Maria Speedway. Nick Bartels, two-time and defending series champion Clay Daly and Jason Papich complete the top five.
To stay up to date with the West Coast Late Model Shootout you can visit them at westcoastlatemodels.com

*Final 2013 Point Standings
Final 2013 Points:

1 11x Steve Drake 1596

2 91t Tony Toste 1592

3 27 Nick Bartels 1444

4 32b Clay Daly 1381

5 91p Jason Papich 1218

6 75 Tommy Malcolm 1044

7 10n Rob Sanders 1027

8 5k Mike Kirby 962

9 2 Bobby Hogge IV 828

10 17 Larry Childress 828

11 96 Carla Laney 758

12 43 Garrett Alberson732

13 16b Randy Brown 662

14 77 Bill Bartels 656

15 21 Devin Crockett 649

16 5x Dino Napier 637

17 74 Dennis Souza 624

18 22b Bruce Duckett 621

19 12a Dave Deetz 610

20 7 Mike Johnson 585*​
*Source:* 
http://www.onedirt.com/news/steve-drake-claims-west-coast-late-model-shootout-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Leads USAC Rookie Award Winners​*
Christopher Bell, Chris Windom and Tyler Courtney have been named USAC National Rookies of the Year and Kevin Thomas Jr. has been named USAC's 2013 Most Improved Driver.

They will be honored at the USAC Night of Champions celebration in Indianapolis on Dec. 13. The function will be held at the Indiana Roof Ballroom in downtown Indianapolis.

Bell, of Norman, Okla., exploded on the Honda National Midget scene this year, claiming the dirt championship while raking in numerous career highlights along the way. He scored a pair of wins on his way to the Indiana Midget Week crown, added wins in the Chad McDaniel Memorial in Beloit, Kan., and the Belleville Midget Nationals in Kansas and the Gold Crown Midget Nationals in Pontoon Beach, Ill. His sixth and final dirt win came in a prelim at the Western World in Peoria, Ariz. On pavement he scored a victory at Illiana Motor Speedway in Schererville, Ind. In addition to his six dirt wins he added seven other podiums.

Windom, of Canton, Ill., won the Traxxas Silver Crown honor with his runner-up point ranking. He won the series closer, the 4-Crown Nationals at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, and scored top 10 finishes in seven of the eight series races. He was second in the Tony Bettenhausen 100 in Springfield, Ill., and third after winning the pole at Gateway Motorsports Park in Madison, Ill.

Courtney, of Indianapolis, recorded nine top 10 finishes in the AMSOIL 
National Sprint Car series. A stellar second-place finish behind Tracy Hines in Ocala, Fla., in the early-season races was followed by another second-place finish behind Chad Boespflug at Lincoln Park Speedway in Putnamville, Ind., in July. He was also the fastest qualifier and finished third in West Memphis, Ark.

Windom's Silver Crown success came with car owner RW/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports of Lederach, Pa. Courtney fielded his own sprint car and Bell led the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports team of Columbus, Ind.

Thomas, of Cullman, Ala., was one of three drivers who recorded seven AMSOIL USAC National Sprint victories this year. In climbing from 11th place in points in 2012 to fifth this year he won three straight early races at Lawrenceburg, Gas City and Haubstadt, then put together three straight Indiana Sprint Week races at Kokomo, Lawrenceburg and Terre Haute. His final win came at Haubstadt in September.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bell-leads-usac-rookie-award-winners/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roger Crouse Wins David Reutimann Foundation 50 In Front Of A Packed House At East Bay Raceway Park​*







It was a packed house as David and his Father Buzzie Reutimann would battle it out for bragging rights in the Gagel's Open Wheel Modified Reutimann Foundation 50 Lap Feature. Also racing were the Late Models, V8 Warriors, Outlaw Fours and Q Auto & Injury Attorneys Street Stocks.

First feature of the night went to the Outlaw Fours as Nick Hebrank and Billy Howard won their heat races. On the front row for the feature it would be Eric Knight and Brittany Yates. When the green waved, Knight quickly took the lead until caution came out on lap two with Jake Hampton spinning in turn one. Knight again took the green and led the field into turn one until the next caution on lap six as Don R. Quinn slowed in turn four. On the restart it would be Brandon Yates spinning after running in second. It was on the final restart Knight would have Billy Howard and Brittany Yates trying to get by Knight for the first few green laps. As the checkered waved it was Knight picking up his very first feature win. Rounding out the top five were Jesse James Foster, Brittany Yates, Brandon Yates and Billy Howard.

Next up were the Late Models. Twenty two cars were on hand tonight as Travis Varnadore, Josh Peacock and Phillip Cobb won their heats. On the front row of the feature would be Mavrick Varnadore and Doug Horton. But before the feature had started Varnadore pulled into the pits with a broken ladder bar moving Shan Smith up to the pole position alongside of Horton. When the green waved it was Horton leading the first five laps until caution came out for Henry Burnside spinning in turn four. Horton would take the green but on the very next lap Keith Nosbisch would take over the lead. On lap ten it was a rare mistake by Jack Nosbisch, Jr. driving for Bobby Lake Motorsports spinning in turn two. Several more cautions would come throughout the race as Keith Nosbisch went on to pick up his seventh feature of the year. Rounding out the top five were Doug Horton, Doug Watson, Phillip Cobb and Shan Smith.

V8 Warriors were next with Derek Gray and Marco Reyes winning their heats. Don Foligno and Bill Whitney would make up the front row for the feature. On lap one it was Reyes taking the lead and not looking back as it would be a caution free race for the Warrior's feature. With just two more races left in the point's battle between defending Champion Jeff Weaver and Marco Reyes, Reyes closed the points gap with Weaver leading by only 12 points. Rounding out the top five were Bill Whitney, Don Foligno, Derek Gray and Jeff Weaver.

*Source: Read The Rest Here:* 
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/roge...t-of-a-packed-house-at-east-bay-raceway-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rookie Beats Vets for 2013 USCS Outlaw Modified Championship​*
Rookie open wheel modified driver Troy Dow from Munford, Tennessee claimed the 2013 K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series Championship. The nineteen year-old driver also garnered the K&N Filters USCS Modified "Rookie of the Year" honors after a stellar first full season in the open wheel modified type race cars. Troy Dow is the youngest driver to ever capture the series title in the eight seasons since its inception in 2006. Although Dow did not reach victory lane during the season, the talented rookie used a total of six top five and nine top ten finishes during the series' thirteen 2013 events to reach the top of the standings with 1857 points in the highly competitive USCS series for Outlaw style open wheel modified race cars. J.C. Waller from Arlington, Tennessee who led series the point standings at the midpoint of the season, finished just 90 points behind Dow in the runner-up position with 1767 points via three top five and ten top ten finishes. Waller has competed with the series since the inaugural 2006 season.

Dustin Castleberry from Malden, Missouri followed Dow and Waller in the 2013 point standings with 1357 points to finish in third place. Joseph Leister from Drummonds, Tennessee finished in fourth place with 1201 points. Leister trailed J.C. Waller in the runner-up spot in the point standings until the USCS Modified Speedweek opener on June 28th at Benton Raceway when he was involved in a last lap accident. Although he suffered no serious injuries, his car was totaled and Leister missed a number of events. Lucas Lee from Paris, Tennessee, who reached victory lane on June 28th at Benton Raceway, had seven out of his eight USCS finishes in the top ten including five times in the top five to accumulate 1176 points to finish in fifth place during the 2013 season.

One hundred and fifty-eight different drivers competed during the 2013 K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series' thirteen events. The series averaged 25.2 cars per event in 2013. The 2014 USCS Modified Touring Series season is tentatively set to open during the Frostbuster 200 at Magnolia Motor Speedway on March 1st and 2nd, 2013. A complete 2013 K&N Filters USCS Modified ouring Series schedule will be announced soon with twenty plus events expected. For schedules and or rules for the USCS Modified Touring Series please visit http://www.uscsracing.com/

Source:
http://www.onedirt.com/news/rookie-beats-vets-for-2013-uscs-outlaw-modified-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Season In Review​*
*WoO Season In Review - Kid Rocket Josh Richards​*





*WoO Season In Review - Eric Wells​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Season In Review​*
*WoO Season In Review - Darrell Lanigan​*





*WoO Season In Review - Chub Frank​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Season In Review​*
*WoO Season In Review - Bub McCool​*





*WoO Season In Review - Morgan Bagley*​





*WoO Season In Review - Rick Eckhert*​


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Season In Review​*
*WoO Shane Clanton​*





*WoO Tim Fuller​*





*WoO Tim McCreadie​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Hunting For 27th Victory Of 2013​*
Bryan Clauson won 26 features in midgets and sprint cars in national events and his second straight USAC National Sprint Car championship this year.
"The best season of my career," he said.

Clauson's extraordinary campaign continues Saturday with the opportunity to add a victory in an all-star style event in the fourth Great Clips Battle at the Center presented by K&N Filters, a non-points event organized by the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series on the Mini Magic Mile at the Southern Illinois Center.

Clauson won the Battle at the Center, held on the grounds of the DuQuoin State Fair, in 2011. The 24-year-old from Noblesville, Ind., was running second to eventual winner Tony Stewart a year ago when contact seven laps from the checkered flag took him out of contention. Clauson finished eighth.
"It's a very tough event and it's nice to be back in it," Clauson said. "Racing at Du Quoin is always a lot of fun. It's a tight, little (one-sixth mile) bullring, POWRi prepares the surface really, really.well and here are a lot of great guys in it. Everybody struts their stuff for the Chili Bowl. The track is a little bit different, but you kind of get that indoor feel and see guys who haven't run with us (midgets) all year."

The Battle at the Center is a partial preview of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl, held in January in Tulsa, Okla. The Chili Bowl has more than 250 entrants. The Battle at the Center will have about 60.

Clauson will be driving an Esslinger-powered Spike in his first event for car owner Joe Dooling, who will field Clauson's midgets next year.
"I'm excited about my new gig with Joe Dooling," Clauson said. "It will be good to get that kicked off."

Clauson has four wins in POWRi Midgets in 2013, raising his career total to 22. He is tied for second on the all-time list with Brad Kuhn of Avon, Ind. Clauson's USAC career includes the 2011 Midget National title and three straight (2010-12) National Driver Championships.

"This has been a great year with 26 wins," Clauson said. "Sometimes you have years like that, sometimes you have years you can't do anything right. Fortunately, we were on the right side of things this year."

Other drivers entered for the Battle at the Center include Chris Bell, USAC's Honda National Dirt Midget champion this year who also won four features in POWRi, 2012 POWRi National Midget champion Andrew Felker, two-time POWRi National Midget champion Kuhn, USAC Triple Crown champion Jerry ***** Jr. and POWRi feature winners Nick Knepper, Austin Brown, Darren Hagen, Danny Stratton, Tyler Thomas and Terry Babb.

Drivers entered who have excelled in other types of racing include three-time American Sprint Car Series champion Tim Crawley of Benton, Ark., dirt late model's Brian Shirley of Chatham, Ill., and micro sprint racer Chris Andrews of Tulsa, Okla.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/clauson-hunting-for-27th-victory-of-2013/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IRA Outlaw Sprint Series Celebrate 2013 Season​*
The Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series celebrated their 2013 season with their annual gala Saturday night at the Crystal Room at Buffalo Phil's, part of the Great Wolf Lodge complex in the popular Wisconsin Dells.

A crowd in excess of 200 attended to honor champion Bill Balog and 17 of his fellow IRA teams. Over $63,000 in cash awards were distributed, which was followed by IRA's popular prize package drawing in which all eighteen teams are winners as a variety of products, such as chassis, cylinder heads, wings, wheels, safety gear, shocks, etc, etc are presented. Host Ray Underwood and IRA President Steve Sinclair shared the microphone with all eighteen participation eligible teams present.

Following cocktails and dinner, the comedic Underwood welcomed the enthusiastic gathering and then introduced Jeff Fischer of Grandstand Video who provided a truly spectacular twenty-two minute music video highlighting the 2013 season.

Sinclair then addressed the group, thanking them for their support and reminding them how special and unique of a series they have, and pointed out the dedication and loyalty of many are what help make IRA the long time success story they are, specifically emphasizing the dedication of secretary/treasurer Kim Tennyson, and that of long time title sponsor Bumper to Bumper Auto Parts & Service Centers. Sinclair then proceeded to hand out IRA Appreciation Awards to Bill Modjeski (Car Owner), Chad Tessman (Driver), Randy Westphal (Team(s) Sponsor), Lee Smith (Safety Team), Kevin Spease and Gered Tennyson (IRA Staff), and TW Metals, Carriage Auto Body, and Osborn & Son Trucking (Sponsors) who exemplify the characteristics that make IRA what it is.

Renae Schmidt, daughter-in-law of the late Rick Schmidt, then presented the prestigeous Rick Schmidt Memorial IRA Member of the Year Award to Rick Lemanski. Lemanski has spent over two decades supporting IRA as a driver, co-owner, sponsor, and for the past twenty years most notably as the crew chief of perennial IRA front runner Scotty Neitzel.

Next up was the Maxim Chassis / Gleason Equipment Top 10 Giv-A-Way which is a drawing among teams which either finished in the top 10 in points, or had 100% participation and do so utilizing a Maxim car. Phillip Mock was the lucky recipient a new 2014 Maxim chassis of the nine teams drawing, specifically thanking IRA's Maxim & Hoosier Tire dealer Howie Gleason for his tremendous support of both him, and the IRA series as a whole. Additionally, J&J Auto Racing in a nice gesture recognized their top IRA team, Russel Borland (5th), with a set of their new bird cages.

Underwood with the help of trophy presenter Jennifer Schmidt then handed out the checks and hardware to the eighteen eligible teams. Some special awards handed out in conjunction with the point fund presentation, including the Behling Racing Equipment B-main Award (Most B-Main wins in 2013 - three) to Bill Wirth.

Jeremy Schultz was honored as the R&H Enterprises Rookie of the Year, in addition to his finishing a solid 2nd in overall points and picking up a pair of feature wins. Schultz was awarded a $1250 bonus for being Rookie of the Year plus received a complete front-end assembly (from R&H), and a jacket courtesy of Hoosier.

Schultz thanked his many supporters in attendance including his father, crew, and engine builder, plus the team of Neitzel whom he mentored with for years prior to starting his driving career. When all said and done, Schultz took home just shy of $6000 in cash awards, plus the front-end, a MSD ignition box, and several other smaller contingencies.

Bill Balog was honored with an unprecedented 6th consecutive Frank Filskov Memorial IRA Championship. Balog took the $10,000 IRA championship check, plus also received the $500 Fast Timer Award courtesy of TW Metals and Osborn & Son Trucking for garnering the most qualifying points throughout the season.

Balog led every statistical category enroute to a spectacular seventeen IRA feature win season. The Alaskan transplant thanked his crew, sponsor & friend Ryan Buesser, and of course his family for their support as his wife, young son, and sister (who traveled in from Alaska) were all in attendance. Prior to Bill being seated, Sinclair stepped up and awarded the Mechanix Wear Mechanic of the Year Award to Balog's crew member & engine tuner, Dave Ramthun.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/ira-sprints-celebrate-2013-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl To Use Racing Electronics​*
As grand an event may be, as smooth as the program may appear, it is all for not without proper communication. A simple miscue due to someone not able to hear an order, or the ability to relay that order can bring an event to a grinding halt.

In preparation for the 29th Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout and 28th Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire, event managers and directors are pleased to announce Racing Electronics as the official two-way radio supplier for both crown jewel indoor events.

"Racing Electronics is extremely happy to announce our partnership with such legendary events. We look forward to this new venue to showcase our product line and legendary customer service," commented Director of Motorsports Communication Services Kevin Hughes.

For anyone who has ever attended at NASCAR Sprint Cup Series event, the use of scanners to listen in to the MRN broadcast during a race weekend is an absolute must. For the first time, fans will be able to use the same UHF style scanner to listen into to race commentary provided by Tony Bokhoven, Randy Ward, Mike Sweeton, and Bryan Hulbert with scanners available for sale and rent at the Shootout and Chili Bowl Trade Shows.

The multi-year deal will also encompasses the American Sprint Car Series in both Regional and National competition.

"I am really pleased to have Racing Electronics on board with the Shootout, Chili Bowl and ASCS. It makes our job easier knowing the equipment we are using is going to work when we need it to," said Competition Director Matt Ward.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...hili-bowl-shootout-to-use-racing-electronics/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Attica Recognizes 2013 Class Champions​*
Attica Raceway Park fans and race teams helped put an explanation point on the 25th anniversary season of "Ohio's Finest Racing" speedplant at a gala banquet Saturday that crowned the track's four champions and celebrated the rest of the top 10 in points.

Gibsonburg, Ohio's Craig Mintz wrapped up his second straight Attica championship in the O'Reilly Auto Parts 410 sprints. The 2013 Kistler Racing Products FAST champion competed in 14 events in 2013, missing only the Aug. 30 All Star show. Craig scored his ninth career Attica win on July 5. He recorded an incredible 11 top 10 finishes and 8 top five runs. Besides his win, he recorded four runner-up finishes! His average feature finishing position was seventh.

In the Summit Racing Equipment UMP Late Models, Bellevue, Ohio's Ryan Missler scored an unprecedented fifth consecutive Attica championship. Ryan competed in all 15 features in 2013. Ryan recorded 10 top 10 finishes and six top five runs. He scored his 10th career late model win on the season's final night. Ryan also scored three runner-up finishes. His average feature finishing position was ninth.

Bradner, Ohio's Nate Dussel scored his third straight track championship in the Foster's Auto Body 305 Sprints. Nate, who was among the nation's top sprint car drivers in terms of feature wins in 2013, competed in all 13 feature events in 2013. Take out his 20th place finish in the 360-305 challenge race and he never finished worse than seventh! Nate recorded 10 top five finishes including six wins - that's nearly half of the features he competed in! Nate now has 11 career wins at Attica to move him into a tie for 11th on the track's all-time win list. His average feature finishing position was fourth.

In the Bob's Machine Shop-BMS Engines Dirt Trucks, Fremont, Ohio's Dustin Keegan claimed his first ever track championship - by just a point. Dustin competed in all nine events in 2013 and never finished out of the top six. He recorded four runner-up finishes. Dustin's average feature finishing position was fourth.

Attica Promoter John Bores announced all the major sanctioning bodies that competed at the track in 2013 will be back in 2014. He added the track crew is looking at addressing lighting issues around the track's back stretch and more clay has been brought in.

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/attica-recognizes-2013-class-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Sprint Cars Season In Review​*
*Bill Rose​*





*Chad Kemanah​*





*Cody Darrah​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Sprint Cars Season In Review​*
*Craig Dollansky​*





*WoO Champion Daryn Pittman​*





*Donny Schatz​*





*Jason Sides​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Sprint Cars Season In Review​*
*Joey Saldana​*





*Kerry Madsen​*





*Kraig Kinser​*





*Paul McMahon​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Sprint Cars Season In Review​*
*Sammy Swindell​*





*Steve Kinser​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hillybilly Hundred Remains At I77 Raceway Park​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and promoter Carl Short have announced that the Hillbilly Hundred return to the state of West Virginia at I-77 Raceway Park in Ripley, W.Va., on Aug. 31, 2014.

The 46th Annual Hillbilly Hundred will pay $25,000 to win and $1,000 to start for this one day crown jewel event. I-77 Raceway Park will host the Hillbilly Hundred for the third year in a row in 2014. Mike Marlar won a thrilling race in 2012, coming from the 24th starting spot to win the event, while Jimmy Owens won another exciting race at I-77 Raceway Park in 2013 at the racy three-eighths-mile bull ring in front of one of the biggest spectator crowds the track has ever seen.

"I can't express how excited we are to be able to host the Hillbilly Hundred again and partner with Carl Short and the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series," said track promoter Kenny Newhouse. "We're pumped to be a part of this big weekend and really looking forward to having the national stars of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series visit our track again. The racing has been outstanding the past two years and the series staff really runs a very efficient show that our fans enjoy."

The 46th annual Hillbilly Hundred will be the final event of a three race weekend for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series on the traditional labor-day weekend in 2014. The series will start the holiday weekend on Aug. 29 at Attica (Ohio) Raceway Park with a 50-lap $10,000 feature event, then travel to Portsmouth (Ohio) Raceway Park on Aug. 30 for another 50-lap $10,000 to win feature event. The series concludes the weekend at I-77 Raceway Park with the 100-lap Hillbilly Hundred $25,000 to win feature event.

"After considering several options where to hold the Hillbilly Hundred in 2014, I'm looking forward to going back to I-77 Raceway Park and keeping the tradition of the event in the state of West Virginia," said Short. "Working with

Ritchie Lewis and the entire staff of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series brings a great level of professionalism, along with the support and marketing benefits within their organization and everything they bring to an event. It just makes good sense to continue our partnership with them."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/hillbilly-hundred-remains-at-i-77/


----------



## Ckg2011

*First 105 Entries For The Chili Bowl Nationals Announced​*
Unveiled at 105 entries, the first pool of Chili Bowl Nationals competitors has been released with drivers representing 79 municipalities from 20 states and two countries.

Among the names entered for the Jan. 14-18 event, 21 have competed in Saturday's championship feature, including 2013 USAC Champion; Bryan Clauson who will pilot the Dooling No. 63 as team mate to New Zeland's Michael Pickens.

Clauson, with five Chili Bowl appearances to his credit, tallied 25 victories in 2013, achieved his best finish in the Saturday "A" Feature in 2008, finishing fourth.

Pickens has four starts to his credit in the Chili Bowl. A third in 2011 highlight's the "Kiwi's" record.

Daryn Pittman, who topped the Outlaws in 2013 for the first time, will again pilot the Bob Hurley Ford No. 21.

Topping the drivers entered so far with the most feature starts is J.J. Yeley. Seven times the Phoenix, Ariz. driver has taken the green with a pair of podium finishes, third in 2004 bettering to a runner up in 2007. Three top five's and four top ten appearances complete Yeley's Chili Bowl résumé.

P.J Jones has the longest history of drivers entered so far. Making his first Chili Bowl in 1994, the closest first time feature starters among drivers entered is J.J. Yeley, Matt Westfall, and Daryn Pittman who made the call in 1999.

So far, 20 drivers will seek the title of Rookie of the Year with Oklahoma and California providing the largest number of hopefuls. Elk Grove Ford Motorsports has entered a trio of Chili Bowl Rookies. Cole Wood, who capped off his 2013 season as Rookie of the Year in ASCS Nationals competition leads the team of first timers into the Chili Bowl, including Dominic Scelzi, son of four-time NHRA World Champion Gary Scelzi, and Elk Grove's Chase Johnson.

The complete list of entries for the 2014 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire can be found at http://www.chilibowl.com/entries/manual.aspx

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/first-105-chili-bowl-entries-unveiled/


----------



## Ckg2011

*How To Prep Tires For Dirt From The Pros​*
In racing classes where the rules allow it, properly prepping the tires on your race car can be the difference between victory and a mid-pack finish.

But getting it right is easier said than done. If you are moving up from a class where you aren't allowed to do much more than put air in the tires, setting up an efficient tire prep program can be overwhelming. Most of us understand the concept of siping and grooving (if you don't, check the sidebar before going further), but that's just the basics. So what's better, more grooves in a hard-compound tire or fewer grooves in a softer tire? Should the sipes be cut laterally across the tire, longitudinally around the tire, or both?

Turns out the answer is, "It depends." But we recently spoke with Cody Duncan the tire specialist for Josh Richards, who just won his third World of Outlaws championship, and Bob Miller, the tire specialist for Rick Eckert. Unfortunately, both said that there are too many variables (driving style, chassis, car setup, weather and track makeup to name a few) to be able to give any hard and fast rules for what you can do, but they did give us some great information on the basics.

The biggest factor when determining how to prep your tires obvously will be track conditions. Both Miller and Duncan gave the same general guidelines for compound and cutting choices here. Slimy or muddy tracks require a soft compound tire with lots of grooving to give the tire more edges to bite into the track's surface. Wider grooves in this situation-versus sipes-are also better at slinging off any mud trapped between the tread blocks so that the grooves are open and ready to bite into the track again. A race tire that cakes with mud in the grooves is practically useless.

More grooves are also helpful if the track gets rough, rutted or otherwise starts breaking up. The extra grooves will effectively "soften" the tread blocks so that they can conform to the track surface and help provide grip.

if, however, the track rubbers up and starts providing a ton of grip, you will run into an issue where you can actually start tearing the rubber from the tire. This is called "chunking" and it most often happens if the tire is over-siped, or the sipes are too deep. Generally, you want your sipes to be no deeper than about half the depth of the tread block. If you need some sipes to help keep the heat out of a tire on a high-grip track, try siping the tire radially only (versus across the width of the tire). This helps control heat without adding too much stress to the tire.

Really abrasive tracks typically require the least work. An abrasive track will function a lot like an asphalt track. In this situation, you want the rubber to do the work, so minimal grooving and siping will not only help traction but will also help the tire last longer.

*So What's Grooving and Siping?​*
*Grooving and siping are similar but defiinitely not the same. Here's a down-and-dirty breakdown:*

*Grooving* is the act of cutting channels in the surface of the tire. Typically they are around 3/16 of an inch or so wide and cut with a heated blade. Grooving a tire creates multiple edges for the tire to help grab the track and can help improve traction, especially on loose, dry tracks.

*Siping* is also cutting the surface of the tire, but instead of creating a tread pattern, when you sipe a tire you are only cutting slits in the rubber. The slits may not look like much, but they serve multiple purposes. When the car first hits the track, the sipes help the tire heat up faster. But once the tire is up to temperature, the sipes will "open up" and then keep it from overheating and loosing traction. Sipes generally help improve traction but also will increase tire wear, so how much you choose to sipe any tire will often become a balancing act between traction and durability.

On the other end of the spectrum, when the track gets slick or glazes over, that's when you will need to get busy working on your tires. If the track is slick you will need to do everything you can to help the tire get traction. Just be careful, if the driver is spinning the rear tires too much, that will also generate heat which will case of heavily siped tire to break down.






Once again, we have to stress that these are only general guidelines. Both Miller and Duncan say that the greatest teacher when it comes to tire prep is experience. Make sure to keep a close eye on the race track to be prepared for how it will change as the night-and the racing-progresses. If you aren't the driver, make sure to talk to him or her regularly to see what they are feeling from the driver's seat. And try to develop relationships with the veterans at your track or in your series. You may run into a couple that wouldn't help their own mother out of a ditch, but for the most part the dirt racing community looks out for its own and other racers or crewmen can be a valuable resource.

Finally, make sure to check out our video interview with Cody Duncan (just above), who has been working with the Rocket house cars for a few years now. And please make sure to share any tips you may have in the comments below. We'd love to hear how you handle your tire prep!

http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Bob-Miller-Tire-Grinding.jpg?c26735
http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Dirt-Track-Tire-Choices.jpg?c26735
http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Cody-Duncan-Grooving-a-Tire.jpg?c26735
http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Diagonal-Grooves-Cut-into-Front-Tire.jpg?c26735
http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Dirt-Tire-Siping-Tool.jpg?c26735
http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Grooved-and-Siped-Race-Tire.jpg?c26735
http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Longitidunal-Siping.jpg?c26735
http://www.onedirt.com/files/2013/12/Tire-Chunking-Example.jpg?c26735

*Source:* 
http://www.onedirt.com/tech-stories/tire-prep-pro-tips/


----------



## Ckg2011

*'Rumble' To Salute Injured Stewart​*
He's still getting around on a motorized scooter, not a race car, but his badly broken right leg won't keep Tony Stewart away from the "Rumble in Fort Wayne" indoor midget races.

The three-time NASCAR champion, some two months away from returning to driving, will be honored with a "Salute to Tony Stewart" at the 16th annual holiday event on Friday, Dec. 27 and Saturday, Dec. 28 at the Memorial Coliseum Expo Center.

The native Hoosier will enter two cars - Munchkin chassis for longtime indoor teammate Mike Fedorcak and East Coast standout Lou Cicconi Jr. - while also greeting fans and signing autographs both days.

Rumble organizer Tony Barhorst said the recognition is well-deserved for Stewart, who has won a record nine features on the 1/6-mile track and continues to compete regularly on short tracks despite his superstar status.

For Stewart, a trip to the Rumble is something of a homecoming.

"I really enjoy competing up in Fort Wayne and having a chance to run the Munchkin," he said Tuesday, "so not being in the car this year is a bit different for me, but I'm still looking forward to it. Lou Cicconi is going to run the car this year, and it's going to be fun to spend time with him and watch him race.

"The Rumble event is a great time for me and the team. We get to see a lot of people that we might only see once or twice a year. It's also nice that some of my family can make the drive up for this event.

"With the Rumble being held during the holidays, it really gives us not only the chance to race when the weather isn't the greatest but the opportunity to see a lot of friends."

Barhorst marvels at Stewart's drive and his willingness to support short track racing.

"Throughout the history of major sports, it is extremely rare for a three-time champion to return to the roots of where they started," he said. "This is a chance for us to thank Tony for coming back to short track races and not forgetting where he came from.

"Tony will be doing some interviews between races, and we look forward to hearing about the progress he has made coming back from his injury."

Stewart, who was injured in a sprint car accident on Aug. 5, said Cicconi will drive his No. 2 Munchkin, while Fedorcak, from nearby Roanoke, will again pilot the No. 97. Both cars are fielded by Tony Stewart Racing, which also competes in the World of Outlaws sprint car series and the U.S. Auto Club's Silver Crown and sprint car divisions.

Cicconi, who has raced at Fort Wayne twice, is the only driver to win a feature in which Stewart's car was still running at the finish. That came on the final night in 2008, his most recent appearance, when Stewart ran second in a race that did not have a caution. Fedorcak, the builder and designer of the Munchkin chassis, likewise has one victory (2002) as well as a win at the old Memorial Coliseum track, making him the only driver to accomplish that feat.

"(Mike) and his family are great people," Stewart said, "and it will be fun to watch him and Lou battle it out on the track this year."

Some 300 entries are expected in midgets, winged and non-winged modified midgets, karts and quarter midgets. Spectator gates open at 11 a.m. each day, with midget time trials at 6 p.m. and the main portion of the program after 7:30.

Stewart will participate in a free, two-hour autograph session each day.

Information about tickets - including a special VIP package that includes a meet and greet with Stewart - is available at www.rumbleseries.com, along with entry forms and racer's rate hotels. Tickets may be ordered by mail without a service charge. The event information line is (317) 418-3216. Requests for information may be e-mailed to [email protected].

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/rumble-to-salute-injured-stewart/


----------



## Ckg2011

*More Dates Added To USMTS Schedule​*
Another busy week of putting the finishing touches on the 2014 United States Modified Touring Series schedule has resulted in six new dates being added at four different dirt ovals.

New additions to the USMTS Casey's Cup Series campaign include two stops at Superbowl Speedway in Greenville, Texas, on March 20 and June 26. The early date will be the first-ever visit to the high-banked quarter-mile.

A pair of shows have also been penciled-in at the Outlaw Motorsports Park in Wainwright, Okla. The first event on April 13 will be a $2,000-to-win USMTS Casey's Cup Series race while the return engagement on Aug. 24 will take place during the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup.

Two more events are set for the Hawkeye State, beginning with a June 3 date at Toby Kruse's Marshalltown Speedway in Marshalltown, Iowa, as part of a four-night swing through North-Central Iowa and Southern Minnesota.

The USMTS Modifieds return for a second straight year to the Hamilton County Speedway in Webster City, Iowa, on Aug. 27 during 'The Hunt.' The big half-mile fairgrounds track hosted the first four Featherlite Fall Jamboree contests from 1999-2002.

A one-day event has also been added at the fast and furious Valley Speedway in Grain Valley, Mo., on June 18.

Two other changes have been made to the 2014 schedule. Originally slated for Friday, March 14, the event at the West Siloam Speedway in Colcord, Okla., has been moved to March 16. The event on May 9 at Mississippi Thunder Speedway in Fountain City, Wis., has been removed from the schedule.

The recent schedule changes brings to total number of USMTS race nights to 83 for the 16th season of showcasing the Best of the Best in dirt modified racing for fans across America.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/more-dates-added-to-usmts-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big Game Motorsports Driver Sammy Swindell Claims New Zealand Championship​*
AUCKLAND, New Zealand (Dec. 4, 2013) - Big Game Motorsports pilot Sammy Swindell capped the year by claiming his first career Porter Hire International Sprintcar Series title.

Driving for Ron Salter, Swindell picked up his first-ever victory at Western Springs Speedway on Nov. 23 and he then charged from 15th to third last Sunday to earn the championship. It also marked the fourth track in New Zealand where Swindell has won at least one race.

"It all went real well," he said. "We had a new car and they don't give you any practice. You show up, they give you your heat spot and you go out and run. It makes it a little tough."

During the opening event on Nov. 23, Swindell advanced from fifth to fourth place in the first heat race and he won the second heat race after starting sixth. That gave him the fifth-most points and a trip to the pole shuffle. Swindell defeated the driver with the sixth-most points to advance before losing to the driver with the fourth-most points.

"The guy that's ahead of you gets to pick the lane," Swindell said. "On the outside you couldn't take off. I stayed next to him for about a lap."

That started Swindell on the inside of the third row for the 30-lap feature.

"I was able to work through there," he said. "You were able to move around, but the bottom was definitely better. The track is so flat. They don't like you getting in the grass either. Sometimes you get penalized and sometimes you don't."

Swindell advanced to the lead by the midpoint of the race and powered to the victory on the tiny track.

"It's probably a little smaller than a quarter mile," he said. "It's the smallest track I've run a sprint car on."

Swindell returned to the Western Springs Speedway for the finale last Sunday, but quickly ran into bad luck. A fuel line started leaking during his first heat race, which sent him pitside before the race ended.

"If you don't finish you don't get any points," he said.

Swindell then won his second heat race after starting fourth. However, he was penalized because officials ruled he had made a pass with a tire in the infield grass. That started Swindell on the inside of the last row for the main event.

"It was pretty tight because the track was pretty narrow," he said. "It took a little bit. The yellows we had were on the first lap and then we ran 25 or 26 laps before we had a yellow."

Swindell advanced from 15th to third place in the first half of the race.

"Just kind of picking them off one by one," he said. "I was just running right on the bottom real nice and straight. I wasn't really sliding the car. When the guys would slip out I would tuck under them."

Swindell had a late chance to sweep the event when he restarted third with a handful of laps remaining.

"I restarted third and the guy on the outside squeezed me in the grass," he said. "I just backed off because I knew third would be good enough to win me the title."

Swindell's podium finish wrapped up the championship.

His next event will be the 27th annual Chili Bowl Nationals at Tulsa Expo Raceway in Tulsa, Okla., Jan. 8-12. Swindell owns an event-best five triumphs at the midget race.

*Source:*
http://www.sprintsource.com/news/?i=19572&clk=featureNews


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Late Models On MAVTV Saturday​*
The RED BUCK Dirt Track World Championship - Presented by Borrowed Blue, which was sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, will premiere on the MAVTV American Real Network on Saturday, Dec. 7 at Noon E.T.

The event will re-air twice on MAVTV American Real at 3 p.m. and 6 p.m. E.T. on Saturday. MAVTV American Real can be found on DISH Network on channel 248 and on DIRECTV channel 219. Check the local listing for channel numbers for MAVTV American Real on local cable providers.

The RED BUCK Dirt Track World Championship - Presented by Borrowed Blue was held at Portsmouth (Ohio) Raceway Park back in October. The season finale $50,000 to win crown jewel event saw young gun Brandon Shepard win his first LOLMDS event and first DTWC in exciting fashion.

The event also saw Jimmy Owens clinch his third consecutive Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series National Championship and Billy Moyer Jr. capture the JRi Shocks Rookie of the Year - Presented by Dunn-Benson Ford for the 2013 season.

The award winning Lucas Oil Studios, a division of Lucas Oil Products, Inc., filmed the event. This unique event is held each year, and is one of the most prestigious races in the dirt late model industry. The broadcast will include driver interviews, in-car cameras, and various technical segments.

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/red-buck-dtwc-on-mavtv-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*You Be The Judge:​**Green Flag Pile Up In Turn #1​*
It is time for you to put on your robe and be the judge of who-if anyone-is at fault in this multi-car pileup in a Modified feature race at Tuscon International Raceway.

The field was packed tight to take the green flag to start the race, but things went wrong quick, even before turn one. First contact comes between the fourth and fifth place cars, and then the rest of the pack, hot on their heels, gets caught up in it. So did the inside car take away the other driver's line in his haste to make the pass, or did the outside car simply drive down into him? Or is this simply an example of hard racing?






*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/you-be-the-judge-green-flag-pileup-in-turn-one/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Trevor Kobylarz Fulfills His Quest as ARDC Champion​*
It was exactly one year ago over the Thanksgiving weekend that Trevor Kobylarz attended the yearly American Racing Drivers Club (ARDC) banquet at Lobitz Catering Hall in Hazle Township and watched Tim Buckwalter yield in the accolades of winning the championship of the time honored Midget car racing organization, one of the most respected in the Nation.

Kobylarz's car owners, **** and Carey Becker, did secure the owners title but he was runner-up in driver points and from that night vowed to return to the banquet with nothing less than the top prize. Fast-forward to last weekend's 2013 awards ceremony and it was mission accomplished for the 20-year old who hails from Birdsboro.

Read the rest here:
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/trevor-kobylarz-fulfills-his-quest-as-ardc-champion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NES Set to Make History, Sets Open Comp Mod and Sports March Madness Meltdown for March 1, 2014​*
New Egypt, NJ- The off-season just got a little shorter for New Jersey dirt racing fans and drivers. New Egypt Speedway will host the Northeast Modified and Sportsman March Madness Meltdown opener Saturday, March 1, 2014, with a rain/snow date the following Saturday, March 8th. This is the earliest opening date since New Egypt reopened as a dirt track in 1998.

Billed as the "March Madness Meltdown," the "Winter Green 50″ will combine Small Block and Big Block Modifieds, and leave drivers seeing green with a posted purse of at least $5,000 to win and $300 to take the green. The "Tip Off 25″ will feature the Crate and Open Sportsman cars running together paying at least $1500 to win and $75 to take the green.

The race format will consist of a draw for heats in both the Modified and Sportsman divisions. The top finishers in each heat will redraw for the feature, with the number of redraw positions depending on the number of heat races run.

*Source:* *Read the rest click the link:* 
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/nes-...orts-march-madness-meltdown-for-march-1-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*73rd Turkey Night Grand Prix Highlights From Perris Auto Speedway​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nichols Dominates TBARA Finale​*
Tommy Nichols led flag to flag to win Saturday night's Tampa Bay Area Racing ***'n sprint car season finale at Orlando Speedworld.

Nichols started on the front row and set the pace from the start of the 30-lap feature. Despite a caution flag on lap 23 of the half-mile asphalt oval, Nichols sailed to victory ahead of Dude Teate, Joey Aguilar, Ben Fritz and 15-year-old Garrett Green.

David Steele finished 2013 as the series champion, while Matt Alfonso garnered rookie-of-the-year honors.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/nichols-dominates-tbara-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Maddox In East Bay Sprint​*
A.J. Maddox wired a strong 25-car field to win the Eagle Jet Top Gun Sprints feature Saturday night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Maddox started on the front row and took the lead at the green flag. Numerous restarts were the order of the night on the third-mile dirt track and Maddox was up to the task every time.

Danny Martin Jr. finished second ahead of Mark Ruel Jr., Sport Allen and Billy Boyd Jr.

Thomas Scott claimed the limited late model feature with Dale Pope crowned division champion.

Thomas Burnside won the street stock feature. Jeff Weaver topped the V8 Warrior race and Wayne Kissam aced the four-cylinder bomber race.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/southeast/its-all-maddox-in-east-bay-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hines & Darland Latest Chili Bowl Nationals Entries​*
As the Dec. 17 deadline for early entry looms, the number of drivers has begun to swell as the list of Golden Driller hopefuls stands at 137 drivers spread among 95 teams.

Tracy Hines is the first past driver champion to enter the 2014 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire. Topping the field in 2005 for Wilke-Pak, the Indiana native will be behind the wheel of the Bob Parker backed No. 24. Hines, with 12 Chili Bowl "A" Features to his credit, will also field a car in the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals for C.J. Leary.

After a stirring performance that culminated in winning the 73rd Turkey Night Grand Prix, Dave Darland will look to add a Golden Driller to his list of accomplishments in 2014. With ten victories in 2013, Darland will take to the clay in the RW/Curb/Agajanian No. 17R. Dave's best finish in 13 "A" Feature starts at the Chili Bowl came as a runner up in 2005 to Hines.

The latest batch of entries include a pair of Chili Bowl rookies from Australia. Pushing the list of first timers to 30, Mathew Smith in the Jerry Hardy backed No. 4AU and Matt Hunter in the No. 13AU, for 2006 owner champion Steve Smith, make their first trip to Tulsa, Okla. Smith, who won the coveted 
Golden Driller with Tim McCreadie at the wheel in 2006, is the only champion car owner from outside the United States.

The complete list of entries for the 2014 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire can be found at www.chilibowl.com/entries/manual.aspx

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...gets/hines-darland-latest-chili-bowl-entries/


----------



## Ckg2011

*West Texas ASCS 305 Sprint Cars Schedule Set​*
Centering around bi-weekly racing in west Texas and southern New Mexico, the West Texas ASCS 305cid presented by Mesilla Valley Transportation has released a 24 race schedule for the 2014 season.

El Paso Speedway Park in El Paso, Texas, and Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., will carry the bulk of the season's races, starting with the combined $6,000 to win Southwest ASCS 305 Sprint Car Shootout, happening March 14-15, 2014.

A two day event in the past, centered in Las Cruces, the race in 2014 will be split between the Texas and New Mexico facilities, with El Paso Friday and Las Cruces on Saturday with each night paying $3,000 to win.

The regular season for the West Texas ASCS 305cid presented by Mesilla Valley Transportation begins in Friday, May 2 in El Paso, and Saturday May, 3 in Las Cruces and goes every other week from there between the facilities.

Races in Amarillo, Albuquerque, and Lubbock are expected to be announced in the coming months during the off weekends from the two home facilities.

John Carney II is the reigning champion of the West Texas 305cid ASCS 
presented by Mesilla Valley Transportation. Changing from only select events over the past two years that produced 8-12 shows, the format will now offer drivers, whose membership is in good standing, which are unable to attend races outside the areas of El Paso and Las Cruces a chance to run for the season ending point's fund.

*2014 West Texas ASCS 305 Schedule​​*

March 14 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

March 15 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

May 2 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

May 3 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

May 16 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

May 17 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

May 30 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

May 31 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

June 13 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

June 14 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

June 27 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

June 28 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

July 11 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

July 12 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

July 25 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

July 26 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

Aug. 8 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

Aug. 9 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

Aug. 22 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

Aug. 23 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

Sept. 5 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas

Sept. 6 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

Sept. 20 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.

Oct. 4 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.​ Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/west-texas-ascs-305-sprint-slate-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big Blocks Making 2014 Return to Ransomville Speedway for 30th Annual Alex Friesen Summer Nationals​*
Ransomville, NY - Sunday, December 08, 2013 - Hey Race Fans!!! Look who's coming back to Ransomville Speedway for the 2014 season!

After an absence of several years, the Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series will make it's return to Western New York's famed Big R. The event will take place on the 30th anniversary of the The Alex Friesen Summer Nationals slated for Tuesday, August 5th.

The DIRTcar big block Modifieds were a part of the weekly program from the start of the Ransomville Speedway facility in 1958 until 1993 when the Friesen family decided to switch to the small block 358 modified motor. Following that, the big block modifieds did run Ransomville Speedway once annually until a few years back when the track concentrated on its' headlining 358 Mighty Taco Modified class.

The announcement of the event also aligns Ransomville Speedway with Merrittville Speedway as the two tracks that will once again showcase the modified doubleheader that was so popular when it was started in the early 1970's to the late 2000's. Merrittville's Bob St. Amand 100 is scheduled for the previous night on Monday, August 4th.

The Alex Friesen Summer Nationals will be entering its' 30th year. The highly successful show that has thrilled race fans and has also been one of the longest running programs in the northeast.

Ransomville Speedway co-promoter Jamie Friesen has been pondering a change to the Summer Nationals format.

"Hosting an event such as the Summer Nationals on a weekend limits the opportunity for many drivers to attend due to weekly commitments," commented Friesen. "Putting it back to a midweek show where it was originally showcased allows our race fans to see the who's who in big block modified racing."

It was the early 1970's when both tracks were owned and promoted by Stan Friesen and Kurt Uhl. Both were St. Catharines, Ontario businessman and Friesen was a top modified racer as well. Both gentlemen decided to have a two day program which consisted of twin 100 lap events for the big block modifieds.

"The timing seems right," added Friesen. "We are excited about 2014 and this will certainly be one of the many high-lights of the schedule."

The Summer Nationals has eleven different modified winners in its' history with both Alan and Danny Johnson leading the way with six wins a piece.

In addition to the Summer Nationals, Ransomville Speedway has also announced that Wednesday, July 2nd will be the date for the fifth annual Battle at the Border.

The 75 lap event for the DIRTcar 358 Modifieds will also be a Super DIRTcar 358 Modified Series event paying $5000 to win.

Danny Johnson was the winner of the first three events of the series. In 2013, Chad Brachmann interrupted the Johnson dominance and also winning his first career DIRTcar Series event.

The DIRTcar Sportsman Series will also make an appearance on Battle at the Border night. It will be the first of two scheduled 2014 shows as the Sportsman will also run a series event at the Niagara County based oval in September.

It's going to be an exciting 2014 season at Ransomville Speedway as the schedule is starting to take shape. Check out ransomvillespeedway.com for all up to date information. The 14th annual Hangover 150 is also just a few weeks away. Please call 716-791-3602 to get your car registered if you haven't done so.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/big-...or-30th-annual-alex-friesen-summer-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Salute To The King' Hits The Road In 2014​*
Steve Kinser may never retire, but the "King of the Outlaws," is preparing to cut back his schedule and will run a final full season with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series next season.

The 20-time series champion's final season with the traveling sprint car series will be known as "Salute to the King," and will kick off at the DIRTcar Nationals in February.

His team will again operate under the Tony Stewart Racing banner in 2014.
Kinser, an icon in short-track racing, has dominated the WoO series during his 35 seasons of competition. The Bloomington, Ind., native has earned 576 career WoO A-Feature triumphs and has filled the record book with accomplishments that likely will not be matched. His goal for this 2014 season is to add to those records while battling for the title.

"We're really excited to make one more run at a World of Outlaws championship," said Kinser, who will celebrate his 60th birthday June 2. "Racing with the Outlaws has been my life for almost 40 years. It's all I've known. My family has been around it. I've had the pleasure of running up and down the road racing all across this incredible country, and even in Canada, Mexico and Australia with this series. I knew it wasn't going to last forever. I feel like we have a great team here capable of winning a lot of races and challenging for the championship this year."

The "Salute to the King" campaign begins in Florida with the DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville as the WoO kicks off its 37th season. A complete schedule with more than 90 nights of racing at 53 tracks will be released in the coming days.
Salute to the King

Throughout his remarkable career, Kinser has won WoO A-Features at 142 facilities, including 42 that will be part of this year's schedule. Kinser has experienced the enormous success at the most prestigious dirt tracks in the country. He has 34 career WoO A-Feature wins at both Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, and Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway and 26 WoO A-Feature triumphs at historic Williams Grove Speedway in Mechanicsburg, Pa. Those three tracks will host multiple events in 2014, providing Kinser with more opportunities to add to his already lofty numbers.

"Steve Kinser has been an icon in short-track racing for decades and has been the face of the World of Outlaws, really, since he won his first three titles starting in 1978," WoO CEO Brian Carter said. "We are extremely thrilled for him to chase his 21st title with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series this year. It's going to be an amazing season."

Having Kinser drive for TSR has fulfilled a dream for three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup champion Tony Stewart, who acknowledges Kinser was his idol while growing up in Columbus, Ind.

"I never missed an Outlaw show in the area when I was growing up," Stewart said. "We waited for those nights like they were holidays. It was incredible watching Steve race with Sammy (Swindell) and Doug (Wolfgang). He was our guy, being from Indiana, and when he won, it gave us all something to brag about. And he won a lot. A few years ago, when we had the chance to get him to drive for TSR, it was like a dream come true. When we got him on board, my goal was for him to drive for us for the remainder of his career. I'm really excited for him to go out and have a great season. He's the best ever and I couldn't be more proud."

Bad Boy Buggies will return as the primary sponsor of the familiar No. 11.

"We're excited and proud to be a part of Steve's final run at another championship with the Outlaws," said Eric Bondy, vice president, consumer business, Bad Boy Buggies. "His place in history is guaranteed, but his fire to compete and win races is as strong today as it was 30 years ago. We look forward to an awesome year together."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/salute-to-the-king-hits-the-road-in-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Returning To Fort Wayne Rumble​*
Dave Darland, one of the nation's most popular short-track drivers, will return to the Rumble in Fort Wayne in a car fielded by National Midget Hall of Famers Mel and Don Kenyon.

Dubbed the People's Champion, the 47-year-old Darland has won twice on the Memorial Coliseum Expo Center's sixth-mile indoor concrete track and has made a record 19 feature starts. He missed last year's event while racing in New Zealand.

Fresh off a victory in the prestigious Turkey Night Grand Prix, Darland is among a record nine former winners already entered for the 16th annual Rumble on Friday, Dec. 27 and Saturday, Dec. 28.

Defending champions Billy Wease and Derek Bischak head the list, which also includes Jim Anderson, Lou Cicconi Jr., Rich Corson, Bobby East, Tony Elliott and Mike Fedorcak. With the notable exception of Tony Stewart, every feature winner since 2004 is entered.

Stewart, sidelined by a broken leg, will be back as a car owner for Cicconi and Fedorcak while also participating in autograph sessions both days. The two-day racefest also includes winged and non-winged outlaw midgets, karts and quarter midgets, with a complete racing program each day.

"With this entry list so far, we have the makings of the most entertaining features we've ever had," race organizer Tony Barhorst said, noting that the pre-race entry period runs through Dec. 17.

Darland will drive a Yamaha-powered Kenyon Car as a teammate of East, who was runner-up on the second night last year. The Rumble is unique in that national midgets, Ford Focus midgets and Kenyon Cars all compete in the same class. In all, 33 midgets already are entered.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/darland-returning-to-fort-wayne-rumble/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Christopher Building New Indoor Race Car​*
Ted Christopher, who has been the most prolific winner of Indoor racing events since Len Sammons Motorsports Productions brought indoor racing back to life in 2003, revealed that he and Donnie Preece, co-owner of the nearly invincible No. 13 three-quarter midget, have built a new car for 2014 action.

The car is scheduled for a test session at Borgers Speedway this Saturday pending weather issues and the completion of the car.

"It's a copy of the other car but lighter," Christopher said. "Bob Fill, who does a lot of the Late Models and Pro Stocks at Thompson and Stafford, helped with the building. It's nothing crazy, some new ideas and some new angles."

Christopher and Preece have retained their existing car as well and may field it as a second car in the Atlantic City or the Trenton TQ races.

"The one big difference between the cars is that this one has power steering," Christopher said. "It should make it a little easier to wheel."

The newly designed car will have a lot to live up to. Since 2009, Christopher has won an outstanding seven of 16 Indoor Races he has entered.

Christopher also won the overall Indoor Series title in 2011 and 2012.
Christopher won the NASCAR Whelen Modified Tour championship in 2008. He has 42 career wins on that tour alone.

In 2014 Christopher will look to dethrone Anthony Sesely of Matawan, N.J., who won the Fatheadz Indoor Series title last year on the heels of his first career Atlantic City Indoor Race victory.

Fatheadz Eyewear will be returning as the series sponsor and will pay bonuses to the top three overall TQ Midget drivers from the two race series. Drivers will receive points based on their qualifying efforts and feature finishes from Friday and Saturday night at both events towards the overall series crown.

The NAPA KNOW HOW Atlantic City Indoor Race Weekend will be followed by the first ever Battle of Trenton two-day, indoor racing event at the Sun

National Bank Center in Trenton, N.J. Both races will feature top drivers from at least ten different States and Canada competing for the Fatheadz Eyewear TQ Midget Racing Series overall title.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/christopher-building-new-indoor-race-car/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dodge City Sets 15 Night Schedule​*
With a successful 2013 campaign in the rear view mirror, a diversified 2014 slate of action has been set for the picturesque three-eighths-mile Dodge City Raceway Park clay oval in Southwest Kansas.

The 2014 schedule of events encompasses 15 nights of competition with special events including the World of Outlaws Sprint Cars Boothill Showdown, the Steve King Memorial, the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Freedom Tour and four URSS Sprint Car stops that bolster track championship chase action that includes IMCA Modifieds, United Wireless IMCA Sport Modifieds, IMCA Stock Cars, Thunder Cars and Hornets.

Following an open practice session on April 5, the season officially kicks off April 12 with the weekly racing series that features the track's five championship chase divisions. The season concludes with the Second Annual Jerry Soderberg Championship Memorial on Sept. 27 that features the URSS Sprint Cars along with the track's regular divisions.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Cars return for the always highly-anticipated Boothill Showdown on July 4-5, while the Steve King Memorial shifts to the DCRP clay oval for the first time on June 28 with a Sprint Car twin bill featuring the 360 sprint cars of the NCRA, ASCS Sooner Region and Nebraska 360 Series and the 305s of the URSS.

Wingless aficionados will get their fix as well as the USAC Southwest non-winged sprint car series concludes its Second Annual Freedom Tour at DCRP on Aug. 16.

The full-bodied thunder of late models makes a big return to DCRP with the MARS and NCRA Late Model tours squaring off May 3.

The track's championship chase classes get in on the special action as well with the IMCA Modifieds battling it out for a $1,200 winner's share in the Second Annual Modified Stampede on July 19, a $1,000 first-place price up for grabs for the Sport Modifieds Aug. 23 and a $750 take for Great Plains Stock Cars in the season opener on April 12.

*Dodge City Raceway Park 2014 Schedule

April 5 - Open Practice (5:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m.)​*
_April 12 - Weekly Racing Series with $750-to-win Great Plains Stock Cars (Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets)

April 19 - Weekly Racing Series (Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets)

May 3 - MARS/NCRA Late Models, Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Thunder Cars

May 10 - URSS Sprint Cars, Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Hornets

May 24 - Weekly Racing Series (Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets)

June 7 - Weekly Racing Series (Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets)

June 14 - Weekly Racing Series (Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets)

June 28 - Steve King Memorial - NCRA/ASCS Sooner/Nebraska 360 Sprint Cars and URSS 305 Sprint Cars

July 4 - World of Outlaws Sprint Cars, Colorado Lightning Sprints

July 5 - World of Outlaws Sprint Cars, Colorado Lightning Sprints, Vintage Race Cars

July 19 - Second Annual Modified Stampede ($1,200-to-win) plus Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets

July 25 - First Responder Night / URSS Sprint Cars, Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars

August 16 - Freedom Tour USAC Southwest Non-Wing Sprint Cars, Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars

August 23 - Weekly Racing Series with $1,000-to-win Sport Modifieds (Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets)

September 27 - Jerry Soderberg Memorial Championship Night / URSS Sprint Cars, Modifieds, Sport Modifieds, Stock Cars, Thunder Cars, Hornets_​
_November 1 - Awards Banquet_​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/dodge-city-sets-15-night-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC National Schedules Released​*
The USAC Silver Crown, AMSOIL National Sprint Car and Honda National Midget schedules contain 71 events in 16 states, beginning with the Feb. 20-22 "Winter Dirt Games" sprint car races in Ocala, Fla., and concluding with the Nov. 27 "Turkey Night Grand Prix" midget race at California's Perris Auto Speedway.

The Honda USAC National Pavement midget schedule is currently being finalized and will be released soon.

Defending series champions are Bobby East (Silver Crown), Bryan Clauson (AMSOIL Sprint), Christopher Bell (National Dirt Midget) and Darren Hagen (National Pavement Midget).

*2014 USAC Silver Crown Schedule​*

April 6 Terre Haute Action Track Terre Haute, Ind.
May 17 Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis Clermont, Ind.
May 22 Indiana State Fairgrounds Indianapolis
June 14 Gateway Motorsports Park Madison, Ill.
June 29 Memphis Int'l Raceway Millington, Tenn.
July 24 Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis Clermont, Ind.
Aug. 1 Belleville High Banks Belleville, Kan.
Aug. 16 Illinois State Fairgrounds Springfield, Ill.
Aug. 31 DuQuoin State Fairgrounds DuQuoin, Ill.
Sept. 20 Eldora Speedway Rossburg, Ohio
Oct. 11 New York State Fairgrounds Syracuse, N.Y.
2014 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Schedule
Feb. 20-21 Bubba Raceway Park Ocala, Fla.
April 5 Lawrenceburg Speedway Lawrenceburg, Ind.
April 19 Eldora Speedway Rossburg, Ohio
April 25 Gas City I-69 Speedway Gas City, Ind.
April 26 Tri-State Speedway Haubstadt, Ind.
May 2 Eagle Raceway Eagle, Neb.
May 3 Junction Motor Speedway McCool Junction, Neb.
May 21 Terre Haute Action Track Terre Haute, Ind.
June 3 Grandview Speedway Bechtelsville, Pa.
June 4 Lincoln Speedway Abbottstown, Pa.
June 5 New Egypt Speedway New Egypt, N.J.
June 7 Port Royal Speedway Port Royal, Pa.
June 8 Susquehanna Speedway Park Newberrytown, Pa.
June 20 AMSOIL Speedway Superior, Wis.
June 21 Deer Creek Speedway Spring Valley, Minn.
June 22 Angell Park Speedway Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 4 Lincoln Park Speedway Putnamville, Ind.
July 11 Gas City I-69 Speedway Gas City, Ind.
July 12 Kokomo Speedway Kokomo, Ind.
July 13 Lawrenceburg Speedway Lawrenceburg, Ind.
July 16 Terre Haute Action Track Terre Haute, Ind.
July 17 Lincoln Park Speedway Putnamville, Ind.
July 18 Bloomington Speedway Bloomington, Ind.
July 19 Tri-State Speedway Haubstadt, Ind.
Aug. 21-23 Kokomo Speedway Kokomo, Ind.
Aug. 29 Terre Haute Action Track Terre Haute, Ind.
Sept. 13 Tri-State Speedway Haubstadt, Ind.
Sept. 20 Eldora Speedway Rossburg, Ohio
Sept. 27 Lawrenceburg Speedway Lawrenceburg, Ind.
Nov. 7-8 Perris Auto Speedway Perris, Calif.
Nov. 14-15 Canyon Speedway Park Peoria, Ariz.
2014 Honda USAC National Dirt Midget Schedule
April 11-12 Kokomo Speedway Kokomo, Ind.
May 9 Tri-City Speedway Granite City, Ill.
May 10 Belle-Clair Speedway Belleville, Ill.
June 11 Gas City I-69 Speedway Gas City, Ind.
June 12 Lincoln Park Speedway Putnamville, Ind.
June 13 Bloomington Speedway Bloomington, Ind.
June 14 Lawrenceburg Speedway Lawrenceburg, Ind.
June 15 Kokomo Speedway Kokomo, Ind.
July 5-6 Angell Park Speedway Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 29 Solomon Valley Raceway Beloit, Kan.
July 31 Belleville High Banks Belleville, Kan.
Aug. 2 Belleville High Banks Belleville, Kan.
Aug. 17 Angell Park Speedway Sun Prairie, Wis.
Sept. 20 Eldora Speedway Rosburg, Ohio
Oct. 2-4 Tri-City Speedway Granite City, Ill.
Nov. 20-21 Canyon Speedway Park Peoria, Ariz.
Nov. 27 Perris Auto Speedway Perris, Calif.​
Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-national-schedules-released/


----------



## Ckg2011

*92 Nights For WoO Sprint Cars​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series announced a huge 2014 schedule on Thursday during the Performance Racing Industry trade show at the Indiana Convention Center, highlighting the "Salute to the King" as the legendary Steve Kinser makes his final run at winning a 21st championship beginning in February at the DIRTcar Nationals.

The 2014 tour will feature 92 race nights at 52 tracks across 24 states and three Canadian provinces.

It all begins Feb. 14-16 during the DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment at Volusia Speedway Park, where Kasey Kahne Racing's Daryn Pittman won on opening night last season and held off Tony Stewart Racing's Donny Schatz in November at the World Finals to win the championship by the narrowest margin in series history.

The Outlaws will then head west March 5-6 to the Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway for the mid-week Sin City Showdown during the track's NASCAR event week. From there the series will roll south to Arizona for the NAPA Auto Parts Wildcat Shootout at Tucson Int'l Raceway before spending the next five weeks competing in California, including March 22 at the Stockton 99 Dirt Track and a special two-day event April 5-6 at Calistoga Speedway.

A major new event to the schedule returns the series to its Texas roots. Following April 15 at El Paso Speedway Park, the April 18-19 Texas Outlaw Nationals brings the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars back to the place where it all began in 1978 at Devil's Bowl Speedway. It marks the first time in more than a decade since the Outlaws invaded the suburban Dallas city of Mesquite, where the World of Outlaws got their start nearly 37 years ago.

One of Kinser's favorite venues is Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, where the Outlaws race five times in 2014 with the first two events on May 2-3. Following Eldora, which was one of the venues on the series' original 1978 tour, the Outlaws will make their inaugural appearance at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway May 7.

A 10-race June schedule includes a run through the Midwest that wraps up with a big three-day weekend when the Outlaws invade 34 Raceway on Friday, June 27, in Burlington, Iowa; Beaver Dam (Wis.) Raceway on Saturday, June 28; and Cedar Lake Speedway on June 29 in New Richmond, Wis.

Fans came out in droves last season to see the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars at Huset's Speedway in Brandon, S.D., where the series returns on Wednesday, July 2, to kick off its busiest month of the year with 15 race nights. The storied Boot Hill Showdown on July 4-5 at Dodge City (Kan.) Raceway Park will give the Outlaws a chance to celebrate the Independence Day holiday in the Old West.

The Brad Doty Classic on July 9 at Limaland Motorsports Park in Lima, Ohio, sets the stage for the proverbial "Month of Money" kickoff July 11-12 at Eldora Speedway with the Kings Royal weekend. A swing through Pennsylvania, including a second event at Lincoln Speedway, and the Northeast, with races in Quebec and Ontario, ramps up the intensity for the Ironman 55 Aug. 1-2 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 before the sprint car world descends on Knoxville, Iowa, for the week-long FVP Knoxville Nationals, Aug. 6-9.

The championship picture will become more clear as the August tour through the Pacific Northwest, including Washington's Skagit Speedway, gives way to September and shifts into California and the Gold Cup Race of Champions on Sept. 5-6 at Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico.

A run back through the Midwest, with a return to Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track for the first time since 2006, and the huge National Open at Williams Grove Speedway will lead to what's quickly becoming the most anticipated event on the schedule, the Nov 6-7-8 World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

*Scroll Down To See Schedule.​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
Feb. 14-16 Volusia Speedway Park Barberville, Fla.
March 5-6 The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Las Vegas, Nev.
March 8 Tucson Int'l Raceway Tucson, Ariz.
March 14-15 Thunderbowl Raceway Tulare, Calif.
March 22 Stockton 99 Dirt Track Stockton, Calif.
March 28 Merced Speedway Merced, Calif.
March 29 Silver Dollar Speedway Chico, Calif.
April 5-6 Calistoga Speedway Calistoga, Calif.
April 11 Kings Speedway Hanford, Calif.
April 12 Perris Auto Speedway Perris, Calif.
April 15 El Paso Speedway Park El Paso, Texas
April 18-19 Devil's Bowl Speedway Mesquite, Texas
April 25 Salina Highbanks Salina, Okla.
April 26 Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 Pevely, Mo.
May 2-3 Eldora Speedway Rossburg, Ohio.
May 7 Jacksonville Speedway Jacksonville, Ill.
May 9 Wilmot Raceway Wilmot, Wis.
May 10 Tri-State Speedway Haubstadt, Ind.
May 14 Lincoln Speedway Abbottstown, Pa.
May 16-17 Williams Grove Speedway Mechanicsburg, Pa.
May 18 Orange County Fair Speedway Middletown, N.Y.
May 20 New Egypt Speedway New Egypt, N.J.
May 23 The Dirt Track at Charlotte Concord, N.C.
May 26 Lawrenceburg Speedway Lawrenceburg, Ind.
May 30 Attica Raceway Park Attica, Ohio
May 31 I-96 Raceway Lake Odessa, Mich.
June 4 Kokomo Speedway Kokomo, Ind.
June 6 I-80 Speedway Greenwood, Neb.
June 7 Lakeside Speedway Lakeside, Kan.
June 13 Jackson Speedway Jackson, Minn.
June 14 Knoxville Raceway Knoxville, Iowa
June 20 River Cities Speedway Grand Forks, N.D.
June 21 I-94 Speedway Fergus Falls, Minn.
June 27 34 Raceway Burlington, Iowa
June 28 Beaver Dam Raceway Beaver Dam, Wis.
June 29 Cedar Lake Speedway New Richmond, Wis.
July 2 Huset's Speedway Brandon, S.D.
July 4-5 Dodge City Raceway Park Dodge City, Kan.
July 9 Limaland Motorsports Park Lima, Ohio
July 11-12 Eldora Speedway Rossburg, Ohio
July 15 Lernerville Speedway Sarver, Pa.
July 17 Lincoln Speedway Abbottstown, Pa.
July 18-19 Williams Grove Speedway Mechanicsburg, Pa.
July 20 Lebanon Valley Speedway West Lebanon, N.Y.
July 23 TBA
July 26 Autodrome Drummond Drummondville, Quebec
July 27 TBA
July 29 Ohsweken Speedway Ohsweken, Ontario
Aug. 1-2 Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 Pevely, Mo.
Aug. 6-9 Knoxville Raceway Knoxville, Iowa
Aug. 12 TBA
Aug. 15 River Cities Speedway Grand Forks, N.D.
Aug. 17 Nodak Speedway Minot, N.D.
Aug. 22-23 Castrol Raceway Edmonton, Alberta
Aug. 29-30 Skagit Speedway Alger, Wash.
Sept. 1 TBA
Sept. 3 Southern Oregon Speedway Medford, Ore.
Sept. 5-7 Silver Dollar Speedway Chico, Calif.
Sept. 7 Antioch Speedway Antioch, Calif.
Sept. 10 TBA
Sept. 12 Clay County Fairgrounds Spencer, Iowa
Sept. 13 Deer Creek Speedway Spring Valley, Minn.
Sept. 17 Terre Haute Action Track Terre Haute, ind.
Sept. 19 Eldora Speedway Rossburg, Ohio
Sept. 20 Lernerville Speedway Sarver, Pa.
Sept. 26-27 TBA
Oct. 3-4 Williams Grove Speedway Mechanicsburg, Pa.
Oct. 11 Rolling Wheels Raceway Park Elbridge, N.Y.
Oct. 18 TBA
Oct. 25 TBA
Nov. 6-8 The Dirt Track at Charlotte Concord, N.C.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ws-sprint-cars/92-nights-for-woo-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Casey's General Store To Present Knoxville Nationals​*
Casey's General Stores has become the presenting sponsor of the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway.

"We couldn't ask for two better ambassadors of sprint car racing right now than FVP and Casey's," said Knoxville Raceway General Manager Brian Stickel. "We feel like we are assembling the best season ever at Knoxville Raceway and can't wait for the snow to melt to get sprint cars on the famous half mile dirt track this spring."

Casey's General Store CEO Bob Myers has been a longtime sprint car and racing fan. "We at Casey's are proud to get behind Knoxville Raceway and its tradition of family entertainment unlike anywhere else in the world," Myers said. "It's like Christmas every August when you see people from around the world come to small town, Knoxville, Iowa for what I consider the best racing in the world."

Tickets are on sale now for the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals. Fans are urged to visit www.knoxvilleraceway.com or call the ticket office at (641) 842-5431.

Source:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/caseys-to-present-knoxville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*GoPro Sponsors Larson Marks Racing​*
Larson Marks Racing debuted its new 410 sprint-car team on Thursday at the PRI Trade Show, revealing GoPro as the primary sponsor of the No. 2 entry.
Team co-owners Justin Marks and Kyle Larson were joined by driver Shane Stewart for the sponsorship announcement on the first day of the PRI Trade Show at the Indiana Convention Center. Details of the sponsorship arrangement were not disclosed.

GoPro has been a partner of Marks for many years, sponsoring him in every level of NASCAR's three national touring series. GoPro also serves as the title sponsor of the GoPro Motorplex, the karting facility located in Mooresville, N.C., that is co-owned by Marks.

"Sometimes in life some things happen and it just makes you realize it is time to take a risk and chase a dream, and that is really what this was," Marks said about the new sprint-car team. "They (GoPro) have allowed me to do so much in my career and to have them involved at this level is just one more way to develop that relationship.

"I'm looking forward to having them take sprint car racing to a whole new audience worldwide through their network of social media and all of their fans," Marks said.

For Stewart, who has spent several years piecing together rides just to make it through each racing season, the sponsorship announcement truly made the program a reality.

"You still pinch yourself," Stewart said. "I'm very grateful for the opportunity. Just coming to this (PRI) show and not going into somebody's booth saying I don't know where I am going to be and I don't know what car I'm going to be driving to where I am at today is pretty exciting for me. I'm really excited to get 2014 underway."

Larson said the program came together in really short order after a phone call from Marks.

"I forget what month it was this year, but he texted me in the middle of the night or something like that and asked if I wanted to be a partner in owning a sprint-car team. I thought he was joking a little bit," Larson admitted. "I took a couple days to get back to him, but I'm glad to be a part of it.

"He (Marks) understands racing, too. He has been a part of racing for awhile. Maybe not around sprint car racing, but it is something that really intrigues him and he is going to have a lot of fun with it," Larson said.

The team has not announced its schedule for the 2014 season. Stewart said the plan, as it stands now, is to run between 40 and 50 races with various sanctioning bodies before focusing on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series in 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/gopro-backs-larson-marks-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kemenah Returning To All Stars​*
Four-time All Star Circuit of Champions titlist Chad Kemenah is going back to his roots.

After several seasons running the full World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series schedule, Kemenah and his No. 63 Chad Kemenah Racing team plan to run the full All Star schedule and supplement the calendar with approximately 23 World of Outlaws events including the Knoxville Nationals.

Kemenah made the announcement on his Facebook page. He also said he plans to run a few 360 sprint car races near his Ohio home.

"For the past 8 years we have raced with the World of Outlaws and have gained a lot of experience out on the road but financially its very difficult to do when you don't have a major sponsor on the car," says Kemenah. "Right now 2014 plans are set to be very aggressive racing around 85 to 90 shows throughout the season. There is a lot of good 410 sprint car racing close to home and we plan on hitting the major shows like the Knoxville Nationals, Kings Royal, Williams Grove National Open and the Ironman 55 so it will be a busy schedule for us."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/kemenah-returning-to-all-stars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*39 Races For USAC Southwest Sprints​*
PEORIA, Ariz. - After a successful campaign, USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series Director Kevin Montgomery has released the 2014 schedule.

Showcasing 39 nights of action, the Arizona-based group will start with the third annual Winter Challenge and close with the $7,500-to-win Western World Championships at Canyon Speedway Park.

In addition, the traditional sprint cars will clash in the special events like the "Grudge Series," "Freedom Tour," and "Border Tour" in Nevada, Oklahoma, Kansas, Texas, New Mexico and California.

*2014 USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
Jan. 24-26, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
Jan. 30-Feb. 1, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
March 6, The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway, Las Vegas, Nev.
March 22, Central Arizona Raceway, Casa Grande, Ariz.
March 29, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
April 12, Arizona Speedway, Queen Creek, Ariz.
April 26, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
May 3, Prescott Valley Raceway, Prescott Valley, Ariz.
May 10, Arizona Speedway, Queen Creek, Ariz.
May 24-25, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
June 7, Arizona Speedway, Queen Creek, Ariz.
June 14, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
June 28, Prescott Valley Raceway, Prescott Valley, Ariz.
July 12, Arizona Speedway, Queen Creek, Ariz.
July 26, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
Aug. 1-2, Prescott Valley Raceway, Prescott Valley, Ariz.
Aug. 13, Lawton Speedway, Lawton, Okla.
Aug. 14, Creek County Speedway, Sapulpa, Okla.
Aug. 15, 81 Speedway, Wichita, Kan.
Aug. 16, Dodge City Raceway Park, Dodge City, Kan.
Aug. 29 El Paso Speedway Park, El Paso, Texas
Aug. 30, Southern New Mexico Speedway, Las Cruces, N.M.
Aug. 31, Tularosa Speedway Tularosa, N.M.
Sept. 6, Arizona Speedway, Queen Creek, Ariz.
Sept. 27, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
Oct. 4, Central Arizona Raceway, Casa Grande, Ariz.
Oct. 11, Prescott Valley Raceway, Prescott Valley, Ariz.
Oct. 18, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.
Nov. 1, Arizona Speedway, Queen Creek, Ariz.
Nov. 6, Perris Auto Speedway, Perris, Calif.
Nov. 20-22, Canyon Speedway Park, Peoria, Ariz.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/39-races-for-usac-southwest-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*44 Races For WoO LMS Travelers​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series will celebrate the 10th anniversary of its rebirth in 2014 with an ambitious and diverse schedule of events, officials announced Thursday during the Performance Racing Industry trade show.
Forty-nine races comprise 44 features at 32 tracks in 21 states and Canada. The season opens with a burst of eight events in Georgia and Florida during the month of February.

Almost exactly a decade to the day since the WoO LMS was reincarnated under the World Racing Group banner, the country's longest-running national tour will commence for the third straight year with the 'Winter Freeze' on Feb. 7-8 at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga. The doubleheader will feature 50-lap A-Mains paying $10,000 to win on both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Also part of the busy first month of World of Outlaws action is the third annual Bubba Army Late Model Winter Nationals on Feb. 14-16 at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla. - a three-night weekend extravaganza with increasingly lucrative events offering $8,000, $10,000 and $12,000 top prizes - and the traditional visit to Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., for the DIRTcar Nationals Presented by Summit Racing Equipment that in 2014 includes three complete WoO LMS programs on Feb. 20-22.

Volusia, of course, is the track that hosted the first race of the WoO LMS's World Racing Group era, on Feb. 3, 2004. The circuit restarted that season after a 15-year hiatus following its two-year run in 1988-1989 under the direction of late World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series founder Ted Johnson.
Four high-dollar, long-distance races also highlight the 2014 schedule. The list of marquee events includes the $50,000-to-win USA Nationals at Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis. (July 31-Aug. 2); the eighth annual Firecracker 100 at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa. ($30,000 to win on June 26-28); the Prairie Dirt Classic at Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway ($25,000 to win on July 25-26); and the Illini 100 at Farmer City (Ill.) Raceway ($20,000 to win on April 4-5).

The season will conclude for the eighth straight year with a pair of $12,000-to-win 50-lap A-Mains during the World of Outlaws World Finals on Nov. 6-8 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C.

With up to six additional dates still to be announced, the 2014 campaign is on course to surpass the tour's all-time single-season high of 46 A-Mains established in 2013 and threaten the record of 38 different host tracks set in 2010.

"The demand for World of Outlaws Late Model Series racing from fans and track promoters across the country continues at a record level," said Tim Christman, who will serve as the WoO LMS director for the eighth consecutive year. "We are thrilled that so many speedway operators recognize the significance of hosting a World of Outlaws Late Model Series event. It's with their support that we're able to offer fans and race teams the most prestigious series in all of dirt Late Model racing."

The richest WoOLMS event in 2014 remains Cedar Lake Speedway's 100-lap USA Nationals, a crown-jewel race that occupies a spotlighted position on the World of Outlaws trail for the fifth consecutive year and eighth time overall in its 27-year history. The three-day spectacular will be an all-World of Outlaws weekend for the second straight season, with a Thursday-night preliminary program on July 31 offering full WoO LMS points and a $6,000 first-place check leading into the traditional USA Nationals qualifying card on Fri., Aug. 1, and the 100-lap finale on Sat., Aug. 2.

Lernerville's Firecracker 100, meanwhile, will feature three full nights of competition for the fifth year in a row. The fan-friendly Firecracker weekend begins with 30-lap, $6,000-to-win preliminary A-Mains on Thurs., June 26, and Fri., June 27, before ending with the 100-lap headliner offering $30,000 for first place on Sat., June 28.

The Land of Lincoln will be the site of two century-grind WoO LMS events - both at wildly popular quarter-mile bullrings. The Illini 100 on April 4-5 at Farmer City will again serve as a grand lidlifter to the DIRTcar UMP season in the Midwest, while the Prairie Dirt Classic on July 25-26 at Fairbury returns to the World of Outlaws sked for the second straight year with its first-place payout pumped up to a track-record $25,000 to commemorate the 25 th running of the event.

Special events are also inked for the quarter-mile Tyler County Speedway in Middlebourne, W.Va. (Jackpot Weekend on May 24-25) and Berlin Raceway in Marne, Mich., a 7/16th-mile asphalt track that will be covered with dirt for the Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty Weekend on Sept. 12-13.

Race formats and purse structures for the Tyler County and Berlin weekends will be announced in the near future.

Another two-day meet is scheduled for Labor Day weekend at Selinsgrove (Pa.) Speedway. The sprawling half-mile oval's promoter, Charlie Paige, has set the 40-lap, $8,000-to-win 'Showdown On Sand Hill' for Sat., Aug. 30, and the 50-lap, $10,000-to-win Late Model National Open for Sun., Aug. 31.

The tour's annual mid-summer 'Wild West Tour' currently includes four events over a seven-day period with at least one more event to be added. WoO LMS stalwart Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn., is scheduled to kick off the swing on Sat., July 12, with the 'Gopher 50' charity race (the 10th straight year the event is part of the series), followed by subsequent races on July 15 at Brown County Speedway in Aberdeen, S.D., which returns to the WoO LMS for the first time since 2008; July 17 at Red River Co-op

Speedway in Winnipeg, Manitoba (third year in a row that the series will visit the Canadian track); and July 18 at River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D., which had its WoO LMS event rained out in 2013 after presenting an A-Main every year since '06.

*Scroll Down To See Schedule​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 WoO Super Dirt Late Model Series Schedule​*
Feb. 7-8 Screven Motor Speedway Sylvania, Ga.
Feb. 14-16 Bubba Raceway Park Ocala, Fla.
Feb. 20-22 Volusia Speedway Park Barberville, Fla.
March 28 Lonestar Speedway Kilgore, Texas
March 29 I-30 Speedway Little Rock, Ark.
April 4-5 Farmer City Raceway Farmer City, Ill.
April 11 Duck River Raceway Park Wheel, Tenn.
April 12 Tazewell Speedway Tazewell, Tenn.
May 2 Fayetteville Motor Speedway Fayetteville, N.C.
May 3 Lavonia Speedway Lavonia, Ga.
May 16 Speedway Sitka, Ky.
May 17 Smoky Mountain Speedway Maryville, Tenn.
May 24-25 Tyler County Speedway Middlebourne, W. Va.
May 29 Delaware Int'l Speedway Delmar, Del.
May 31 TBA
June 18 TBA
June 19 Fonda Speedway Fonda, N.Y.
June 21 TBA
June 24 Big Diamond Raceway Minersville, Pa.
June 26-28 Lernerville Speedway Sarver, Pa.
July 11 TBA
July 12 Deer Creek Speedway Spring Valley, Minn.
July 15 Brown County Speedway Aberdeen, S.D.
July 17 Red River Co-op Speedway Winnipeg, Manitoba
July 18 River Cities Speedway Grand Forks, N.D.
July 19 TBA
July 24 Independence Motor Speedway Independence, Iowa
July 25-26 Fairbury American Legion Speedway Fairbury, Ill.
July 29 Shawano Speedway Shawano, Wis.
July 31-Aug. 2 Cedar Lake Speedway New Richmond, Wis.
Aug. 15 Potomac Speedway Budds Creek, Md.
Aug. 16 Winchester Speedway Winchester, Va.
Aug. 22 TBA
Aug. 23 Merritt Speedway Lake City, Mich.
Aug. 29 Lernerville Speedway Sarver, Pa.
Aug. 30-31 Selinsgrove Speedway Selinsgrove, Pa.
Sept. 11 LaSalle Speedway LaSalle, Ill.
Sept. 12-13 Berlin Raceway Marne, Mich.
Nov. 6-8 The Dirt Track at Charlotte Concord, N.C.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/44-races-for-woo-lms-travelers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*33 Race Schedule Summer Nationals Slate​*
A record number of events appear on the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals 'Hell Tour' schedule, which was released Thursday by DIRTcar officials during the Performance Racing Industry Trade Show.

Stretching nearly six weeks for the second consecutive year, dirt late model racing's biggest test of man and machine will feature 33 races at 32 tracks in nine states over a period of 39 days.

The DIRTcar Summer Nationals will begin and end with traditional dates, kicking off June 11 at Brownstown (Ind.) Speedway and concluding July 19 at Oakshade Raceway in Wauseon, Ohio. In between competitors will travel nearly 6,000 miles and compete for $215,000 in first-place prize money.
"The expansion of the DIRTcar Summer Nationals to six weekends in 2013 proved to be a big success so we're sticking with the same time frame for the 2014 'Hell Tour' schedule," said DIRTcar UMP director Sam Driggers. "Extending the Summer Nationals not only allows us to slot in more off days for the race teams but also gives us the opportunity to accommodate more racetracks that desire events - and that, of course, brings the Summer Nationals to more fans across the Midwest."

While weather prevented the 2013 'Hell Tour' from boasting a record number of events (26 of the 32 scheduled points races were run), Driggers's scheduling of 33 races in '14 once again puts the circuit in line for a new high-water mark. The current record for DIRTcar Summer Nationals points races is 28 in 2010 and 2012.

As has become customary, racing in the DIRTcar UMP hotbed of Illinois dominates the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals schedule with 15 tracks located in the Land of Lincoln set to host events. The series will also compete at four tracks in Ohio; three in Indiana; two in Iowa, Kentucky, Tennessee and Wisconsin; and one in Michigan and Missouri.

The only track scheduled to hold more than one DIRTcar Summer Nationals event is Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis., which will make its 'Masters' weekend a part of the 'Hell Tour' for the fifth consecutive season. The one-third-mile oval will run a $5,000-to-win A-Main on June 13 and a $10,000-to-win affair June 14.

The lone track that will hold a DIRTcar Summer Nationals event for the first time in 2014 is Atomic Speedway (formerly K-C Raceway) in Chillicothe, Ohio, which leads off the series-ending four-race swing through the Buckeye State with a $5,000-to-win show July 16.

Most of the host tracks are stalwarts on the DIRTcar Summer Nationals - none more so than Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway, which is set to present a record 26th 'Hell Tour' A-Main on June 21.

Among the notable returning tracks are Farmer City (Ill.) Raceway, which is back on the 'Hell Tour' schedule after a two-year absence on July 11, and Farley (Iowa) Speedway, which will host its first Summer Nationals event since 2005 on June 17.

A total of 10 DIRTcar Summer Nationals events will offer $10,000 first-place checks. Another 22 features will pay $5,000 to win and a single race has a posted winner's check of $7,500 (July 4 at Fayette County Speedway in Brownstown, Ill.).

Purses for the 'Hell Tour' will total nearly $900,000. Another $65,000-plus in points-fund money will be on the line, including a $25,000 check for the 2014 champion.

Twenty-year-old Brandon Sheppard won the DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship in 2013, becoming the youngest driver to capture the title since the series began in 1986.

*Scroll Down To See Schedule.​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals Schedule​*
June 11 Brownstown Speedway Brownstown, Ind.
June 12 Kankakee County Speedway Kankakee, Ill.
June 13-14 Cedar Lake Speedway New Richmond, Wis.
June 15 Wilmot Speedway Wilmot, Wis.
June 16 Off
June 17 Farley Speedway Farley, Iowa
June 18 Spoon River Speedway Canton, Ill.
June 19 Quincy Raceways Quincy, Ill.
June 20 Tri-City Speedway Granite City, Ill.
June 21 Fairbury American Legion Speedway Fairbury, Ill.
June 22 I-96 Speedway Lake Odessa, Mich.
June 23 Peoria Speedway Peoria, Ill.
June 24 Off
June 25 Clayhill Motorsports Park Atwood, Tenn.
June 26 Clarksville Speedway Clarksville, Tenn.
June 27 Paducah Int'l Raceway Paducah, Ky.
June 28 Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 Pevely, Mo.
June 29 Lincoln Speedway Lincoln, Ill.
June 30 Off
July 1 Belle-Clair Speedway Belleville, Ill.
July 2 Jacksonville Speedway Jacksonville, Ill.
July 3 LaSalle Speedway LaSalle, Ill.
July 4 Fayette County Speedway Brownstown, Ill.
July 5 Highland Speedway Highland, Ill.
July 6 Tri-State Speedway Haubstadt, Ind.
July 7 Off
July 8 Florence Speedway Union, Ky.
July 9 Terre Haute Action Track Terre Haute, Ind.
July 10 Macon Speedway Macon, Ill.
July 11 Farmer City Raceway Farmer City, Ill.
July 12 34 Raceway W. Burlington, Iowa
July 13 Vermilion County Speedway Danville, Ill.
July 14-15 Off
July 16 Atomic Speedway Chillicothe, Ohio
July 17 Brushcreek Motorsports Park Peebles, Ohio
July 18 Attica Raceway Park Attica, Ohio
July 19 Oakshade Raceway Wauseon, Ohio​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/33-race-summer-nationals-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*25 Races For NeSmith Late Models​*
The NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series announced its 2014 Touring Division schedule at the PRI Trade Show.

The 10th season for the NeSmith Chevrolet DLMS Touring Division will feature 25 races over 11 weekends at 14 tracks in seven states.

Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., will bookend the 2014 NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division schedule by opening the season with five straight races during the Bubba Army Speedweek, and then hosting the series finale.

The NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series will open the 2014 Touring Division season with four 40-lap $2,000-to-win races during Bubba Army Speedweeks at Bubba Raceway Park Jan. 28-31. The Bubba Army Speedweek finale at BRP will be on Feb. 1 with a $3,000-to-win 50-lap race. The 10th Annual 100-lap $10,000-to-win Chevrolet Performance World Championship Race will close the 2014 NeSmith Chevrolet DLMS season at BRP on Nov. 21-22.

The NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division will return to Golden Isles Speedway in Brunswick, Ga., for the first time since 2006 with three $2,500-to-win races Feb. 6-8 during the annual Super Bowl of Racing. The first two races on Feb. 6-7 will be 30 laps and the Feb. 8 race will be 50 laps.

411 Motor Speedway in Seymour, Tenn., will host three NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division events in 2014. The first event will be on March 28 with a 40-lap $2,000-to-win race, followed by a 50-lap $2,500-to-win event on March 29. The first pair of races at 411 Motor Speedway will be the Old Smoky Moonshine Nationals. The NeSmith Chevrolet DLMS will also compete in the $4,000-to-win third annual J.T. Kerr Memorial 40 at 411 Motor Speedway on June 7.

Batesville Motor Speedway in Batesville, Ark., will host the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division for the second straight season with two 50-lap $2,500-to-win races as a part of the Ozark Nationals May 2-3.

The Memorial Day Weekend has three races on the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series schedule for the Salute To The Armed Forces Nationals, with the $2,000-to-win Salute To The Army 40 at Jackson Motor Speedway in Jackson, Miss., set for May 23. Whynot Motorsports Park in Meridian, Miss., will host the $2,000-to-win Salute To The Navy 40 on May 24, and Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, Miss., will present the $2,000-to-win Salute To The Air Force 40 on May 25.

Tri-County Race Track in Brasstown, N.C., will be a first-time venue for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division and the first visit to the Tarheel State with the $2,000-to-win Bill Hendren Memorial 40 on June 6.

The NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division will participate in another Triple Header over the July 4 Holiday Weekend with the Annual Salute To America Nationals. The Touring Division will return to Talladega Short Track in Eastaboga, Ala., for the first time since 2007 on July 3 with a 40-lap $2,000-to-win race, followed by a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race on July 4 at East Alabama Motor Speedway in Phenix City, Ala., and then it's on to Penton Raceway in Penton, Ala., for a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race on July 5.

Clayhill Motorsports in Atwood, Tenn., will present the $3,000-to-win No Till 50 for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division on July 19. Tennessee National Raceway in Hohenwald, Tenn., will host the NeSmith Chevrolet DLMS for the second straight year with a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race on Aug. 2.

The Labor Day Holiday Weekend will see the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division make its first-ever visit to Arkadelphia Speedway in Bremen, Ala., for a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race on Aug. 30. Magnolia Motor Speedway will present its second NeSmith Chevrolet DLMS race of the season with the $2,000-to-win Black Ice 40 on Aug. 31.

*2014 NeSmith Dirt Late Model Series Touring Schedule​*
Jan. 28-Feb. 1, Bubba Raceway Park, Ocala Fla.
Feb. 6-8, Golden Isles Speedway, Brunswick, Ga.
March 28-29, 411 Speedway, Seymour, Tenn.
May 2-3, Batesville Motor Speedway, Batesville, Ark.
May 23, Jackson Motor Speedway, Jackson, Miss.
May 24, Whynot Motorsports Park, Whynot, Miss.
May 25, Magnolia Motor Speedway Columbus, Miss.
June 6, Tri-County Race Track, Brasstown, N.C
June 7, 411 Motor Speedway, Seymour, Tenn.
July 3, Talladega Short Track, Eastaboga, Ala.
July 4, East Alabama Motor Speedway, Phenix City, Ala.
July 5, Penton Raceway, LaFayette, Ala.
July 18, TBA
July 19, Clayhill Motorsports, Atwood, Tenn.
Aug. 1, TBA
Aug. 2, Tennessee National Raceway, Hohenwald, Tenn.
Aug. 30, Arkadelphia Speedway, Bremen, Ala.
Aug. 31, Magnolia Motor Speedway, Columbus, Miss.
Nov. 21-22, Bubba Raceway Park, Ocala, Fla.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/25-races-for-nesmith-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws World Finals Night #1 December 15th​*





*Salute To The King, Eldora Speedway Tribute To The King of The Outlaws​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 Lucas Oil ASCS National Schedule​*
Expanding the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real in more way than one, the national arm of the American Sprint Car Series will potentially see 65 dates, if not more in 2014 with several new venues in the works as well as returns to tracks not seen in over ten years.

Spanning across 15 states and 32 municipalities already, the lineup for the series 23rd season of operation will see new facilities added to the record books of the Lucas Oil ASCS . Along with the expanded schedule over 2013's lineup of 55 dates, expanded tow-money will be offered with the top 12 in owner-points now eligible for tow-money.

With only a hand full of dates still needing to be finalized, the series will see a return to California with dates in May before heading up to Oregon's Cottage Grove Speedway.

The Arnold Motor Supply ASCS Knoxville Nationals and Musco Lighting Front Row Challenge will again highlight the start of the Southern Iowa Sprint Week. Other marque events in 2014 include the Devil's Bowl Spring and Winter Nationals. The COMPcams Short Track Nationals will again make up four dates to close out the month of October.

Lucas Oil Speedway will once again cap off the Summer Speedweek as well as offer up the Jesse Hockett / Daniel McMillin Memorial. The Jackson Nationals will again be sanctioned under the ASCS banner with AtoZ Promotions also working on dates in South Dakota and Kansas for the coming season.

Tony Bruce, Jr. and TJB Promotions will again provide shows for the National Tour at Riverside International Speedway with the Rock-n-Roll 50 in West Memphis, Ark. The Eagle Nationals will also return at the famed high-banked Eagle Raceway in Eagle, Neb. Among Bruce's crowning achievements for the 2014 season is the series return to Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan., a joint venture with Scott Traylor and Racinboys.com.

The Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz. will again open and close the season for the Lucas Oil ASCS with details on the second round of the Cocopah Cup Challenge in the works for another major payday for ASCS drivers.

Racinboys.com will again provide live audio and select live PPV events for the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real in 2014 with broadcasts provided by Lucas Oil and the McCarthy Auto Groups.

*2014 Lucas Oil ASCS Schedule Presented by MAVTV American Real​*

Date - Track - City - State
Feb. 28 Cocopah Speedway Yuma, Ariz.
March 1 Cocopah Speedway Yuma, Ariz.
March 14-15 Arizona Speedway Queen Creek, Ariz.
March 21-22 Devil's Bowl Speedway Mesquite-Texas
April 11 Lexington 104 Speedway Lexington, Tenn.
April 12 I-30 Speedway Little Rock, Ark.
April 25 Outlaw Motorsports Park Wainwright, Okla.
April 26 Riverside Int. Speedway West Memphis, Ark.
May 8 Lakeside Speedway Kansas City, Kan.
May 9 Heartland Park (Tentative) Topeka, Kan.
May 14 Placerville Speedway Placerville, Calif.
May 17-18 TBA
May 23 Southern Oregon Speedway Medford, Ore.
May 24-25 Cottage Grove Speedway Cottage Grove, Ore.
May 30 Salina Speedway Salina, Kan.
May 31 Eagle Raceway Eagle, Neb.
June 6 Lexington 104 Speedway Lexington, Tenn.
June 7 I-30 Speedway Little Rock, Ark.
June 12 Red River Speedway Wichita Falls, Texas
June 14 Devil's Bowl Speedway Mesquite, Texas
June 16 Lubbock Motor Speedway (Tentative) Lubbock, Texas
June 18 Lawton Speedway Lawton, Okla.
June 19 Creek County Speedway Sapulpa, Okla.
June 20 West Siloam Speedway W. Siloam Springs, Okla.
June 21 Lucas Oil Speedway Wheatland, Mo.
July 4-5 TBA
July 11 Electric City Speedway Great Falls, Montana
July 12 Billings Motorsports Park Billings, Montana
July 18 Black Hills Speedway Rapid City, S.D.
July 19 I-90 Speedway Sioux Falls, S.D.
July 22 Dakota State Fair Speedway Huron, S.D.
July 27 Huset's Speedway (Tentative) Brandon, S.D.
July 31-Aug.2 Knoxville Raceway Knoxille, Iowa
Aug. 4 Southern Iowa Speedway Oskaloosa, Iowa
Aug. 15 TBA
Aug. 16 Salina Highbanks Speedway Salina-Okla.
Aug. 21 Riverside Int'l Speedway West Memphis, Ark.
Aug. 22 Lexington 104 Speedway Lexington, Tenn.
Aug. 23 TBA
Aug. 29-30 Jackson Speedway Jackson, Minn.
Aug. 31 Huset's Speedway (Tentative Brandon, S.D.
Sept. 19-20 I-80 Speedway Greenwood, Neb.
Sept. 26-27 Lucas Oil Speedway Wheatland, Mo.
Oct. 3 TBA
Oct. 4 Outlaw Motorsports Park Wainwright, Okla.
Oct. 17-18 Devil's Bowl Speedway Mesquite, Texas
Oct. 22-25 I-30 Speedway Little Rock, Ark.
Nov. 7 El Paso Speedway Park El Paso, Texas
Nov. 8 Southern NM Speedway Las Cruces, N.M.
Nov. 14-15 Cocopah Speedway Yuma, Ariz.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/2014-lucas-oil-ascs-national-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Honors Champs At Annual Indy Banquet​*
Friday night's 58th USAC "Night of Champions" National Awards Dinner held at the Indiana Roof spotlighted four drivers who claimed national championships.

Bobby East, Bryan Clauson and Darren Hagen repeated as titlists, while rookie Christopher Bell earned his first USAC national crown.

East was the 2013 TRAXXAS Silver Crown champ, while Clauson repeated as the AMSOIL National Sprint Car king. Hagen (pavement) and Bell (dirt) prevailed in the Honda National Midget Series.

Car owner champions for 2013 celebrated Friday were Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian for the Traxxas Silver Crown and AMSOIL National Sprint Car series, Keith Kunz Motorsports/Curb-Agajanian as the Honda National Dirt Midget champs and RFMS Motorsports as the top owner in the Honda National Dirt Midget series. Acknowledged as repeat National "Triple Crown" car owners were Mike Curb and Cary Agajanian.

Keys to the City of Indianapolis from Mayor Gregory A. Ballard were presented to East, Clauson, Bell and Hagen in recognition of their championships.

Among items presented to the champions were trophies, plaques, Oakley timepieces, Hoosier jackets, medallions, and personalized remote-control trucks and TRAXXAS cars.

Sprint car driving champions in addition to the aforementioned included Damion Gardner (AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprints), Danny Faria Jr. (West Coast Sprints), R.J. Johnson (Southwest Sprints) and Ryan Bernal (Western Classic Sprints).

Other champions included Ronnie Gardner (Honda Western Midgets), Chad Nichols (Western Pavement Midget), Joe Krawiec (DMA Midget), Gage Walker (HPD Midwest Dirt Ignite Midget), Cooper Clouse (HPD Midwest Pavement Ignite Midget), Jarid Blondel (HPD Western Ignite Midget), Bryant Dawson (HPD Western Pavement Ignite Midget), Cory Elliott (HPD Western Dirt Ignite Midget), Chris Lamb (HPD Eastern Ignite Midget) and Chase Goetz (HPD Washington Ignite Midget). Drivers Garrett Saunders (Restricted) and Billy Cribbs (Open) were lauded as champions of USAC's inaugural TRAXXAS 600 Sprint Series.

Honored as USAC Honda .25 Midget National Champions as a result of their "Generation Next Tour" titles were pavement drivers Tyler Ankrum (Heavy 160, Senior Animal, Light World Formula and Heavy AA), Todd Gilliland (Heavy World Formula), Brandon Grosso (Heavy Honda), Light 160 and Light AA), Andrew Molleur (Light Mod), Jake Nelke (Unrestricted Animal), Justin Oplinger (Junior Honda), Chase Randall (Junior Animal) and Famous Rhodes (Senior Honda).

Dirt champions honored were Calvin Carroll (Light Mod), Briggs Danner (Senior Honda and light World Formula), Brittany Erlsten (Heavy Honda and Heavy World Formula), Hanna Flood (Heavy 160), Andrew Layser (Light 160), Kenny Miller (Senior Animal) and Steven Snyder Jr. (Junior Honda and Junior Animal).

USAC President Kevin Miller presented USAC Special Appreciation Awards to SFI Foundation (corporate) and David Abreu (individual) for their contributions and dedicated service to the racing community.
Longtime USAC employee and supporter Bill Marvel was presented USAC's prestigious Roger McCluskey Award of Excellence, recognizing his commitment to the overall sport of auto racing and his numerous contributions to USAC.

USAC's 2013 National "Race Organizer of the Year" award was presented to the Belleville (Kan.) High Banks Race Committee.

Car owner and long-time USAC supporter Mike Curb revealed the winner of the resurrected "Mike Curb Super License Award" and its $5,000 cash bonus. Tracy Hines earned the most points of all drivers participating in USAC's 2013 National racing series.

Chris Windom earned the 2013 USAC Silver Crown Rookie of the Year honor. Tyler Courtney was honored as the National Sprint Car Rookie of the Year and the Bob Stroud Memorial National Midget Rookie of the Year Award for the National Midget Series went to Bell.

Kevin Thomas Jr. was named USAC "Most Improved" National Driver.
USAC's "Mechanical Achievement of the Year" award went to Steve Phillips, who guided Dave Darland's drive to the runner-up position in the AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series.

Also honored for their hampionships at Kutztown, Pa.'s ActionTrack USA, which operated under the USAC banner were Kenny Brightbill (Sunoco SpeedSTRs), Jay Hartman (Pioneer Pole Buildings 600 Micro Sprints), Danny Buccafusca (NAPA AllStar Slingshots) and Ross Perchak (270 Micro Sprints).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/usac-honors-champs-at-annual-indy-banquet/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Recognizes Quarter-Midget Champs​*
Saturday night's USAC "Showcase of Champions" at the NCAA Hall of Champions honored 2013 USAC drivers and participants who excelled in the HPD Ignite Midget and Honda .25 Midget series.

Offering pre- and post-banquet amusement with its array of sports-related games and displays, the NCAA Hall of Champions served as a fitting venue for USAC's developmental racing series participants. Serving as the night's emcee was Butch Lamb.

A dozen events comprised the Honda .25 Midget "Generation Next" National Championships. The National champions enjoyed their second consecutive night of recognition after being saluted during Friday night's USAC "Night of Champions" National banquet, also held in downtown Indianapolis.

Champions of HPD Ignite Midget racing during 2013 included Gage Walker of Fairland, Ind. (Midwest Dirt), Cooper Clouse of Ohio City, Ohio (Midwest Pavement), Jarid Blondel of Orange, Calif. (Western), Bryant Dawson of Phoenix, Ariz. (Western Pavement), Cory Elliott of Bakersfield, Calif. (Western Dirt), Chris Lamb of Colfax, N.C. (Eastern) and Chase Goetz of Snohomish, Wash. (Washington).

Honored as USAC Honda .25 Midget National Champions as a result of their "Generation Next Tour" titles were pavement drivers Tyler Ankrum of Colton, Calif. (Heavy 160, Senior Animal, Light World Formula and Heavy AA), Todd Gilliland of Sherrills Ford, N.C. (Heavy World Formula), Brandon Grosso of Belle Mead, N.J. (Heavy Honda), Light 160 and Light AA), Andrew Molleur of Shelton, Conn. (Light Mod), Jake Nelke of Manahawkin, N.J. (Unrestricted Animal), Justin Oplinger of Mt. Holly, N.C. (Junior Honda), Chase Randall of Waco, Tex. (Junior Animal) and Famous Rhodes of Parkland, Fla. (Senior Honda). Dirt champions honored were Calvin Carroll of Andover, N.J. (Light Mod), Briggs Danner of Allentown, Pa. (Senior Honda and light World Formula), Brittany Erlsten of Pocono Pines, Pa (Heavy Honda and Heavy World Formula), Hanna Flood of Limerick, Pa. (Heavy 160), Andrew Layser of Collegeville, Pa. (Light 160), Kenny Miller of Birdsboro, Pa. (Senior Animal) and Steven Snyder Jr. of Rising Sun, Md. (Junior Honda and Junior Animal). Champions of the Eastern, Western, Northeast and East Coast sub-series were also recognized and presented distinctive awards.

Debi Supan of Colorado. whose Coast 2 Coast Racing News website and publication continue to chronicle the activities of USAC's Honda .25 Midget competitors, was the surprise recipient of USAC's "Spirit of Youth Award" in recognition of her outstanding contributions and dedication to youth in motorsports.

All of the USAC champions received distinctive championship jackets compliments of Hoosier Racing Tire of Lakeville, Ind.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-recognizes-quarter-midget-champs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nosbisch Goes Topless At East Bay​*
Keith Nosbisch won Saturday night's Topless 50 that ended the dirt late model season at East Bay Raceway Park.

Nosbisch started seventh and quickly worked his way forward on the third-mile dirt track, taking the lead on lap seven. He held off a late challenge from Kyle Bronson to take the victory with Bronson, Doug Horton, Jack Nosbisch Jr. and Josh Peacock rounding out the top five. Dave Schmauss earned the late model championship.

Jeff Weaver won the V-8 Warrior feature and claimed his second consecutive track championship in the process.

George Handy topped the four-cylinder bomber feature and John Moore claimed the track title.

Brittany Yates won the outlaw four feature with Jesse James Foster winning the track championship.

Dennis Wilson Jr. secured the street stock championship with a feature victory.

Roger Herbach topped the Florida Old Time Modified feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/southeast/nosbisch-goes-topless-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 - The Final Year For The King​*
We knew this day was coming we just hoped it never would&#8230;

Our good friends at the World of Outlaw Sprint Car Series announced today that the 2014 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Season would be the final for the legendary Steve Kinser. Kinser has been a staple in the series and has claimed 20 championships over his 36 seasons in the sport. The 2014 farewell tour will be known as the Salute to the King.

His goal for 2014 is to go out with a bang, "We're really excited to make one more run at a World of Outlaws championship," said Kinser, who will celebrate his 60th birthday June 2. "Racing with the Outlaws has been my life for almost 40 years. It's all I've known. My family has been around it. I've had the pleasure of running up and down the road racing all across this incredible country, and even in Canada, Mexico and Australia with this series. I knew it wasn't going to last forever. I feel like we have a great team here capable of winning a lot of races and challenging for the championship this year."

There's no denying how dominant he has been over the years, just look at how impressive his stats have been over the years:

*36 seasons in the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series

576 career victories

34 career victories at both Eldora Speedway and Knoxville Raceway

26 career victories at Williams Grove Speedway*

The word you are looking for right now is bittersweet. On one hand you are extremely happy to be able to say that you have seen how incredible he was behind the wheel of a sprinter. But on the other, you are extremely saddened to see it come to a close. Enjoy his final season while it lasts, this man helped build the sport we love. Regardless of whether or not you are a fan of his, come out and support him on his farewell tour. Take your kids so that 20 or 30 years from now they can say that they saw the legendary Steve Kinser race during his final full season.

It was Winston Churchill who said, "Great and good are seldom the same man." But those who have met Kinser and seen how talented he is behind the wheel would argue that Kinser is equally both. All of us at OneDirt.com would like to wish the best of luck to Kinser in his farewell tour. Think how great of a story it would be if Kinser would win the championship on his final year. It wouldn't get much sweeter than that!






*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/2014-the-final-year-for-the-king/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schuchart & Allen Joining WoO Circuit​*
Bobby Allen, one of the original outlaws, will bring two young guns on the World of Outlaws trail in 2014.

Allen, a member of the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame and the owner of Shark Racing, will field sprint cars for his grandson, Logan Schuchart, and his son, Jacob Allen, in the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series in 2014. The tour features 92 race nights at 52 different tracks in 24 states and three Canadian provinces. The premier traveling sprint car circuit in the nation, it sanctions the prestigious Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway, which Bobby Allen won in 1990.

Shark Racing is based in Hanover, Pa. Schuchart was born in York, Pa., and he's a graduate of Spring Grove High School in Spring Grove, Pa. Jacob Allen was born in Indianapolis and he is a graduate of Brownsburg High School in Brownsburg, Ind., but he moved to Hanover, Pa. about three years ago and currently resides there as well.

Bobby Allen and other notable drivers like Rick Ferkel, Steve Kinser and Doug Wolfgang were instrumental in helping the late Ted Johnson organize non-sanctioned, or outlaw, sprint car racing in the late seventies. Today the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series enjoys national sponsors, increased purses, contingency programs and national TV coverage for selected events.

Schuchart, who turned 21 today, and Jacob Allen, 19, are both members of the Pennsylvania Posse. That's the name given to sprint car drivers based in Pennsylvania, a hotbed for sprint car racing. They have run selected WoO events in the past, and they're both looking forward to life on the road in 2014.

"What sprint car driver wouldn't want to run with the World of Outlaws? I am very lucky and blessed to have such an opportunity," said Jacob Allen. "I can't thank my sponsors, my fans and my family enough for all that they do.

"I can't wait to meet so many great people, compete with the greatest sprint car drivers in the country, and learn from them all. They are my competitors but really they are helping me learn, grow, and achieve my dream of becoming a full-time racer."

Both will vie for the series' Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year award. Schuchart, who has been racing longer than Jacob Allen, was voted the 410 Sprint Car Rookie of the Year in 2012 by the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame and Museum.

Both young drivers will be behind the wheel of Shark chassis using engines prepared by Don Ott.

"It's been my dream since I was a little kid to be like my grandfather, Bobby Allen, and just race against the outlaws, let alone be an outlaw," said Schuchart. "We have a lot of great people making this happen - family, friends, sponsors and our fans - we couldn't do it without anyone.

"I look forward to going on the road in 2014; seeing all the tracks; learning more of what it takes to be successful as a team and a driver, and experiencing all the challenges the tour has to offer," Schuchart added.

Schuchart's No. 1s is sponsored by Your Auto Source, Fogle & Sons, Newman's Towing & Recovery and CnB Mushroom Farms. Jacob Allen's No. 1a is sponsored by those four companies too, as well as Brenneman Painting, Marty Thompson and Mark Pell.

Shark Racing is trying to raise funds to help with the expenses the team will face with the increased traveling it will do in 2014 on the WoO circuit. The need is especially great at the beginning of the season, as the series doesn't pay registered drivers tow money until they compete in the first five races of the year.

The series starts Feb. 14-16 at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., where the car counts are usually fairly high since not many other sprint car races are being held at that time due to winter weather. The series then travels west to Nevada, Arizona and California. In past years there have several rainouts during the California swing, which could pose a big problem. Being far away from home and watching it rain without a paycheck can put a sprint car driver's season into the red very quickly.

Shark Racing is reaching out to its fans and potential new fans to try to raise enough funds to get its season off to a good start. The team would also like to partner with companies that would benefit from the advertising exposure they'll generate throughout the nation all year.

"Someway, somehow I plan to do this," Bobby Allen said. "It's kind of like the story of David and Goliath, but none of this would be possible without my sponsors, my fans, my family and a little bit of luck."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/schuchart-allen-joining-woo-circuit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kruseman Cars Latest Chili Bowl Entries​*
Every year the list of drivers that make up the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire becomes more diverse.

Whether dirt, asphalt, or a mixture of the two, drivers that make their way to the clay of the Tulsa Expo Raceway each carry a back story unlike any other event in modern-day motorsports.

With just under a month until the first green flag falls, entries for the 28th running of the world's largest indoor Midget Sprint Car race are closing in on the 200 mark with 177 between 119 owners confirming their run at the Golden Driller.

Increasing to 37 past feature starters, Cory Kruseman is among the latest Champions to add his name to the roster. Twice a Lucas Oil Chili Bowl winner in 2000 and 2004, Kruseman's first Chili Bowl "A" Feature start came in 1998. Second only to Sammy Swindell in terms of best average finish in the Chili Bowl's championship event, Kruseman's record includes six podium appearances and just as many top fives' to go along with nine top tens'. Kruseman also has seven preliminary night victories to his credit. Kruseman's 2013 season included five victories.

In addition to his own Lucas Oil No. 21k, Cory's name will be attached to a total of five entries, including a trio of Chili Bowl Rookies, and one seat still open for business.

Making his mark in the NASCAR development system in 2013, Stonington, Conn. driver David Garbo Jr. is among the Kruseman Motorsports rookie contenders. With two wins in the NASCAR Whelen All American Series coming at Hickory Motor Speedway in 2013, including four podiums, six top fives', and 10 top tens' in fifteen events puts a lot of star-power behind the 17 year old driver.

Working out of Karts, Bradley Morris is the second Rookie in the Kruseman stable. A regular with the Lucas Oil Off-Road Series in Pro-Lite and Pro-Buggy during the 2013 season, 17 year old Morris placed second in season standings for Pro-Buggy and fifth in Pro-Lite competition with three wins to his credit.
The final Kruseman Motorsports rookie is Steve Brown. A regular in the Non-Wing ranks of southern California, 47 year old Brown's season revolved around Perris Auto Speedway and Ventura Raceway, Brown capped off his season sixth in points in 360cid Non-Wing Sprints at Perris Auto Speedway and third at Ventura.

The addition of the three Kruseman Motorsports' Rookies brings the count to 37 with driver's coming from 15 United States as well as three first timers from Australia and one from Canada.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/kruseman-cars-latest-chili-bowl-entries/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Sets Western Dirt Schedules​*
Seventy-one race dates are reflected in USAC Western racing schedules announced today by USAC Western Operations Director Chris Kearns.

Included are 55 Sprint races at 15 different race tracks and 16 Honda USAC Western Dirt Midget races at 10 different venues. Important to note is the fact that the sprint car schedules do not reflect any conflicting dates in 2013.

A 24-race calendar for the AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series opens Feb. 28 and March 1 in Peoria, Ariz., and closes Nov. 14-15 at the same track. The 26-race West Coast Sprint slate includes 12 special events and opens with six races at Peoria, Ariz. starting January 24. The three closing races are also at Peoria Nov. 20-22. Seven of the West Coast races will also carry points toward the Western Classic Sprint championship. The West Coast Sprint Car point race actually begins at Las Vegas, Nev., March 6, with the points finale at Perris, Calif., Nov. 6.

A 12-race Western Classic Sprint series includes seven races also carrying West Coast points. The openers are April 4-5 at Calistoga, Calif., and the finale is Oct. 4 at Petaluma, Calif.

The 2014 California Sprint Week for the AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series will be a five-race series, beginning with Aug. 30-31 races at Calistoga and continuing with Sept. 4-6 races at Chico, Watsonville and Santa Maria.
The Honda Western Dirt Midgets open their 16-race season Feb. 28 at Peoria and close the season Nov. 27 in the "Turkey Night Grand Prix" at Perris, Calif., which also carries National points as do Nov. 20-22 races at Peoria, Ariz.

*2014 AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series Schedule
* Indicates event that also awards USAC National points.​*

Feb. 28-March 1 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
March 15 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
April 12 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
May 3 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
May 10 - Ventura Raceway - Ventura, Calif.
May 24 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
June 14 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
June 27 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
June 28 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
July 4 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
July 5 - Santa Maria Speedway - Santa Maria, Calif.
Aug. 16 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
Aug. 30-31 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
Sept. 4 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
Sept. 5 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Sept. 6 - Santa Maria Speedway - Santa Maria, Calif.
Sept. 13 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
Oct. 11 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Nov. 7-8 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.*
Nov. 14-15 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.*​
*2014 USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series Schedule
* Indicates Special Non-Point Events​*

Jan. 24-26 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.*
Jan. 30-Feb. 1 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.*
March 6 - The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway - Las Vegas, Nev.
March 14 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
March 22 - Bakersfield Speedway - Bakersfield, Calif.
March 29 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
April 25 - Kings Speedway - Handford, Calif.
April 26 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
May 16 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
May 17 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
May 31 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
June 7 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
June 21 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
July 19 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Aug. 2 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Aug. 8 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Aug. 9 - Chowchilla Speedway - Merced, Calif.
Sept. 27 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.*
Nov. 6 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
Nov. 20-22 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.*

*2014 USAC Western Classic Sprint Car Schedule
* Indicates Event That Also Awards USAC West Coast Points*

April 4-5 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
April 25 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.*
April 26 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.*
May 16 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.*
May 17 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.*
Aug. 2 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.*
Aug. 8 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.*
Aug. 9 - Chowchilla Speedway - Merced, Calif.*
Aug. 23 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
Sept. 20 - Marysville Raceway Park - Marysville, Calif.
Oct. 4 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.

*2014 Honda USAC Western Dirt Midget Schedule
* Indicates event that also awards USAC National points.*

Feb. 28-March 1 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
May 3 - Bakersfield Speedway - Bakersfield, Calif.
May 31 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
July 5 - Santa Maria Speedway - Santa Maria, Calif.
July 19 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Aug. 9 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
Aug. 30-31 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
Sept. 4 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
Sept. 20 - Bakersfield Speedway - Bakersfield, Calif.
Sept. 27 - Plaza Park Raceway - Visalia, Calif.
Nov. 20-22 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.*
Nov. 27 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.*​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-sets-western-dirt-schedules/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mike's Hard Lemonade Backs Andy Gregg​*
After having a successful end of the 2013 season with Scott Russell and his Russell Motorsports No. 14R, Andy Gregg has announced that he will be aboard Russell's machine full time in 360ci competition in 2014 with primary sponsor Mike's Hard Lemonade.

"I am thrilled to be back aboard Scott Russell's car in 2014, and both of us are very excited to have Mike's on board as one of our main sponsors," Gregg said.

Known for their line of 'hard' products, Mike's Hard Lemonade burst onto the adult beverage scene in 1999 with their signature drink, Mike's Hard Lemonade. Since that time, the company has evolved, and now has a line of nine delicious adult beverages that come in six packs, 12 packs, and a variety of single serve items.

"With much of the racing season taking place during the hot, Summer months, and many of their drinks being catered to that season as well, I really think this is a great pairing, and our entire team is excited to bring them into the world of Sprint Car racing," Gregg said. "With how great our fans are at supporting companies who support our sport, I am confident Mike's Hard Lemonade will be embraced fully."

Gregg and the Russell Motorsports team will announce their 2014 schedule as well as additional sponsors after the Holiday season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/mikes-hard-lemonade-backs-andy-gregg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Entry List Reaches 236​*
From every corner of the racing world, the names are pouring onto the entry list for the 29th Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire.

With construction of the Tulsa Expo Raceway underway inside the River Spirit Expo Center, entries are creeping near the 250 mark with 236 entered prior to the Dec. 17 discounted entry deadline.

Included in the latest wave of entries is the name that's haunted the dreams of Golden Driller hopefuls over the last five years.

Bringing their usual Spike / Esslinger package to Tulsa, Sammy and Kevin Swindell will go for the families combined tenth Golden Driller in Chili Bowl competition. Combined for 25 Chili Bowl "A" Feature starts, Sammy is the only driver entered so far to have competed in 1987's inaugural event, placing sixth. Rich Vogler was the winner of the 40-lap affair after starting 13th. Sammy's first Chili Bowl triumph came in 1989.

The reigning four-time champion, Kevin Swindell has appeared in five Chili Bowl "A" Features. The first to even win back-to-back, Swindell's drive to victory in 2013 recorded what some have called the greatest laps ever turned at the Chili Bowl. Going blow-for-blow with father Sammy, and racing rival Kyle Larson, a miscue on the part of Larson saw the California driver's night end on lap 35 to a jubilant standing ovation.

Three-time Chili Bowl "A" Feature starter, two-time NASCAR Nationwide Champion, and 2013 Sunoco Rookie of the Year in NASCAR Sprint Cup, Ricky Stenhouse Jr. has also turned his entry into the Chili Bowl office. Stenhouse will try his hand at mastering the Chili Bowl clay in the Clauson/Curb-Agajanian backed No. 6.

The Clauson/Curb-Agajanian name will field a total of four entries with Joey Saldana, Dillon Welch and Payton Pierce all vying for their first "A" Feature start.

Owner champion in 2005 with Tracy Hines at the wheel, the formidable Wilke-Pak entries will number three with Jerry ***** Jr. leading the charge with Chase Stockton and Tyler Courtney joining the lineup.
2013 prelim night winner Chad Boat will again pilot the John Lawson No. 15x. Looking for the success of his father, Billy Boat, who took the Lawson entry to victory in 1997.

Bernie Stuebgen, the man behind Indy Race Parts, will field five entries in the coming Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals. Among the latest to fill a Stuebgen entry is Kokomo, Ind., shoe, Shane Cottle. Among Stuebgen's list of drivers also includes Chili Bowl rookies Domain Ramsay of Australia and Brandon Matus. The "wild ones," Sheldon and Jac Haudenschild, complete the list of Indy Race Parts competitors.

The complete list of entries for the 2014 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire can be found at http://www.chilibowl.com/entries/manual.aspx

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/chili-bowl-entry-list-reaches-236/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spring Nationals Get Title Sponsor​*
The Ray Cook-promoted Spring Nationals Series has announced that Old Man's Garage will join the second-year tour as the title sponsor for the next three seasons.

The Rainbow City, Ala., based company will join the Spring Nationals Series as title sponsor for the next three seasons and will also become the presenting sponsor of the 10th Anniversary running of the Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series.

Schaeffer's Oil will also become the presenting sponsor of the Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series. Old Man's Garage and Schaeffer's Oil will also join in as associate sponsors for the Southern Nationals Bonus Races that will be ran next season.

"We're really excited to have Old Man's Garage join the Spring and Southern Nationals for the next three seasons" said Ray Cook. "It shows what a commitment they have to the series and our sport."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/spring-nationals-get-title-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spring & Southern National Dates Released​*
Officials of the Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series presented by Schaeffer's Oil and the Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series presented by Old Man's Garage have released the race schedules for the 2014 season.

In addition to two-points paying mini-tours, the Southern Nationals Bonus Races will feature ten non-points events from March-November of 2014.

The Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series presented by Schaeffer's Oil will feature 10 races from March through May. The series opens up on March 14-15 at Volunteer Speedway for the 13th Annual Spring Thaw weekend , paying $4,000 to win on Friday night and the $10,000 finale on Saturday night.

The series will then feature another double-header on March 28-29 at Tri-County Race Track in Brasstown, N.C., paying $4,000 that Friday night then on Saturday night paying $6,000 to win at Smoky Mountain Speedway in Maryville, Tenn.

This first triple-header will be on April 17-19 as the series visits 201 Speedway in Sitka, Ky., on April 17 for a $4,000 to win race, then Ponderosa Speedway in Junction City, Ky., on April 18 for a $4,000 to win event. Then the series will visit the historic King Family-owned Florence Speedway in Union, Ky., on April 19 for a $5,000 to win event.

The series will wrap up the 2014 mini-tour with visits to Duck River Raceway Park in Wheel, Tenn., on May 8 paying $4,000 to win, May 9 at Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga., paying $4,000 to win and May 10 at Dixie Speedway in Woodstock, Ga. paying $6,000 to win.

*2014 Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series Schedule​*
March 14-15 - Volunteer Speedway - Bulls Gap, Tenn.
March 28 - Tri-County Race Track - Brasstown, N.C.
March 29 - Smoky Mountain Speedway - Maryville, Tenn.
April 17 - 201 Speedway - Sitka, Ky.
April 18 - Ponderosa Speedway - Junction City, Ky.
April 19 - Florence Speedway - Union, Ky.
May 8 - Duck River Speedway - Wheel, Tenn.
May 9 - Boyd's Speedway - Ringgold, Ga.
May 10 - Dixie Speedway - Woodstock, Ga.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/spring-southern-national-dates-released/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wolfe Returns To Atomic Speedway​*
Brad McCown, of Atomic Speedway, has announced that longtime racing publicist Scott Wolfe will return to the Atomic Speedway team as The Official Voice of Atomic Speedway.

Wolfe will also do pre- and post-race write-ups and publicity, where he had previously served since 1988.

Wolfe was the racing director for the 2011 racing season at the fast three-eighths-mile speedplant. Jeremy Linkous will continue in that capacity.
&#147;We are thrilled to have Scott step up and make a return to our team,&#148; said owner Brad McCown.

"And I am glad to be back," Wolfe noted. "I grew up here, raced here, and even got married here. The place holds a very special place in my heart! I am looking forward to working with Brad and again becoming a part of the Atomic Speedway team. We are going to have a great year in 2014."

Atomic Speedway will race every Saturday night beginning in March.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/wolfe-returns-to-atomic-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi To Sanction World Midget Series​*
POWRi Racing will sanction the inaugural POWRi Lucas Oil Midget World Championship, a 16-event competition starting Dec. 26 in New Zealand followed by races in Australia and the United States.

"We're extremely excited and proud to be involved in establishing a series that will crown the midget world champion driver," POWRi co-founder Kenny Brown said. "It is recognition that is long overdue."

POWRi created the Lucas Oil National Midget Series in 2005 and sanctions several more series in the United States. It began sanctioning the New Zealand Midget Super Series and the Australian Speedcar (midgets) Super Series late in 2012 with the goal of forming a world championship.

"We wouldn't have been able to put this together without the support of our friends in New Zealand and Australia," Brown said. "Bill Buckley played a very important role in New Zealand and David Lander stepped in to bring Australia into the championship. John Godfrey's international contacts through his ownership of the Spike chassis also were vital. He brought respect to the project."

Buckley is director of Western Springs Speedway. His track will host the initial four events, from Dec. 26 to Jan. 4. Lander is the promoter at Australia's Lucas Oil Lismore Speedway, where the world championship will run Jan. 31 and Feb. 1. The Australian events begin at Brisbane Int'l Speedway Jan. 25-26.

Following a hiatus of nearly four months, the final eight events are in the United States. The world championship series resumes May 24-25 at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis., followed by Indiana events at Bloomington Speedway on May 30 and Brownstown Speedway on May 31.

The final four events, also part of POWRi's Illinois Speed Week, are June 5 at Jacksonville Speedway, June 6 at Lincoln Speedway, June 7 at Macon Speedway and June 8 at Belle-Clair Speedway in Belleville.

Team USA POWRi Lucas Oil drivers entering the series include Bryan Clauson, Darren Hagen, Chris Bell, Jerry ***** Jr., Andrew Felker, Zach Daum, Rico Abreu and Davey Ray. Australian Midget champion Nathan Smee and six-time New Zealand Midget champion Michael Pickens are also entered.
It will be Clauson's fourth trip to New Zealand to race.

"It's pretty neat to have a world championship for midgets," Clauson said. "Obviously, overseas they are very passionate about midget racing. I've been to New Zealand three times and it's something special to race there, for sure, to see how passionate the fans are. I've heard a lot of stories about what it's like in Australia and am excited to see it for myself.

"Obviously, it's an exciting time for midget racing and midget drivers. Everybody at POWRi and Bill Buckley have done a lot to improve the sport and this (world championship) is a huge step in making midget racing more prominent. We're excited to be a part of that. We always get a great group of guys racing down there and it's a lot of fun."

*POWRi Lucas Oil World Midget Championship Schedule​*

Dec. 26 Western Springs Speedway New Zealand
Dec. 28 Western Springs Speedway New Zealand
Jan. 1 Western Springs Speedway New Zealand
Jan. 4 Western Springs Speedway New Zealand
Jan. 25-26 Brisbane Int'l Speedway Australia
Jan. 31 Lismore Speedway Australia
Feb. 1 Lismore Speedway Australia
May 24-25 Angell Park Speedway Sun Prairie, Wis.
May 30 Bloomington Speedway Bloomington, Ind.
May 31 Brownstown Speedway Brownstown, Ind.
June 5 Jacksonville Speedway Jacksonville, Ill.
June 6 Lincoln Speedway Lincoln, Ill.
June 7 Macon Speedway Macon, Ill.
June 8 Belle-Clair Speedway Belleville, Ill.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../powri-to-sanction-world-midget-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Superior Sticks With Jarett Andretti​*
After completing his first season racing a sprint car in Indiana, third-generation driver Jarett Andretti will return to the dirt tracks in 2014. Superior Auto will also return to the Andretti Autosport Short Track team as Andretti will return to many of the same tracks he competed on this past year including Gas City I-69 Speedway, Bloomington Speedway, Lincoln Park Speedway, Lawrenceburg Speedway and Kokomo Speedway.

Superior Auto, the car sales company that specializes in in-housing financing, will again support Andretti's sprint car efforts. Jarett, grandson of Aldo and son of John Andretti, will be entering his fourth year of racing as he continues to gain experience at the grassroots level while going to school at N.C. State University studying a degree in business in their honors program. Throughout the spring and fall Andretti commuted from school to Indiana while living in Indianapolis during the summer months.

"This past year was a lot of fun, but we're really looking forward to 2014 with Superior Auto back on board with us," said Andretti. "I learned a lot, had a few bumps and bruises along the way, but that only made me want to win even more. I'm thankful for the support from Superior Auto, and now that I have more experience at these tracks, I feel we can get multiple wins next year."

Andretti also plans to compete in the USAC Silver Crown Series and other short track and road course events in both open wheel and stock cars.
Superior Auto President, Chad Melchi, is eager to see the team return.

"Jarett was a great brand ambassador for us on and off the track this past year," said Melchi. "We're anxious to get back to the track and watch him grow as another great Andretti racer. Our customers throughout the Midwest are excited about this partnership and seeing our sprint car at the track with Jarett behind the wheel. We just want to continue to grow with him as we expect only great things in the near future."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/superior-sticks-with-jarett-andretti/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another Amazing Season For Devin Gilpin​*
Devin Gilpin was spectacular in 2012. He might have been even better, though, in 2013.

Continuing his rapid ascension to the top of the open-wheel modified world, the 23-year-old driver from Columbus, Ind., won the DIRTcar UMP Modified national points championship for the second consecutive year with a 2013 campaign that was almost too good to be true.

After winning an amazing 36 UMP Modified features en route to his first-ever national title in 2012, Gilpin's checkered-flag output totaled a slightly more modest 31 victories in '13. But he captured those 31 races in 25 fewer starts than he made in '12, adding more luster to a season that saw him become just the fourth driver since 1984 to repeat as UMP Modified national champion.

"This year the goal was to race less and win more," said Gilpin, who reduced his workload to 57 DIRTcar UMP-sanctioned points race in 2013 (from 82 in '12). "We won more than 50 percent of the races we ran, so it all panned out almost perfect."

In fact, Gilpin put up a startling win percentage of .544 in 2013, significantly raising his victory rate from his already gaudy .440 mark in '12. It was the type of standout success that makes him a worthy heir to UMP Modified racing's previous back-to-back national champions: Danny Yanders (1995-96), Jimmy Owens (2000-02) and Mike Harrison (2010-11).

"Winning two championships in a row means everything to me as far as my career," said Gilpin, who grew up watching his father, Todd, and grandfather, Don Fleetwood, drive UMP Modifieds before climbing behind the wheel himself at the age of 14. "I just wanted to win one, let alone two. This puts you in a category up there with Jimmy Owens (record four national championships) and Harrison (three titles). If your name's on paper with those guys, you must be doing pretty well."

Gilpin paused, and then added, "It's real cool, real humbling, to be able to accomplish something like this. I know that one of these days people will forget about me, so right now I'm just trying to enjoy it and take it all in."

It's likely, of course, that Gilpin will remain a relevant figure in the dirt-track wars for years, perhaps decades, to come. Drivers - especially young drivers - don't win at the clip Gilpin has (nearly 120 feature victories over the past five years) by accident. Clearly, special talent must be in play.

Consider the manner in which Gilpin kicked off his march to a second straight UMP Modified crown in 2013. Driving the same car 2012 Impressive Chassis machine owned by his grandfather that he piloted to his first title, Gilpin was victorious in 18 of his first 23 starts in '13, including a sizzling streak of 13 consecutive wins from May 3 through June 13. That's a superstar-quality stretch of dominance - no matter how much Gilpin tries to downplay it.

"Back there in May and June it was like we could do no wrong," said Gilpin, who is single and works at his grandfather's Dasco Race Supplies in Brownstown, Ind. "But I try not to think about it too much when things are going so good like that. I try to just go race-to-race and see what happens. When we win races in bunches like that, I like to think it's because we just had a good program with our car and (Mike Shell) motors and everything was banging off all eight cylinders."

Gilpin's unforgettable spring essentially propelled him to the national title, which was determined using drivers' 30 best finishes/points nights. The early cushion he built allowed him to withstand the most trying point of his season, a late-summer stretch in which his thoughts were with his ailing 
grandmother, Sherry Fleetwood, as she battled cancer before finally passing away on Sept. 1.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/another-amazing-season-for-devin-gilpin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Releases Diverse 2014 Schedule​*
Building upon the momentum of a prolific 2013 season, Eldora Speedway owner Tony Stewart has confirmed and released 2014's schedule of events for the historic half-mile southwestern Ohio speed plant.

The three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup champion has retained Eldora's high-profile trademarked menu of diversity with a lineup of traditional specials, a return of fan favorites, local family fun and a return of the most celebrated event in all of motorsports last season.

Joining the time-honored 'Major Special Events' previously announced; the 20th annual $100,000-to-win Dirt Late Model Dream Weekend (June 5-7); the 31st Annual Kings Royal Weekend (July 11-12) and the 44th Annual World 100 Weekend (Sept. 4-6) will be the return of the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series for the second annual 1-800 CarCash Mudsummer Classic (July 23) - NASCAR's only National Division race on dirt.

Blended around that slate will be a vast variety of nationally-recognized sanctioning bodies with a multitude of racing divisions to total 28 nights of activity in 2014.

Following a Saturday, April 5 open Test and Tune session, the 61st consecutive year of racing on Eldora's hallowed high-banks kicks into gear Saturday, April 12 with the culmination of 2013's weather-delayed UMP DIRTcar National Championships as the UMP DIRTcar Late Models and Modifieds each run full programs; culminating with $5,000-to-win Championship Events. The UMP DIRTcar Nationals concept will return in the Fall with another three-night blockbuster Oct. 2-4.

The Modifieds will see an aggressive menu of heat, last chance and multiple features on Thursday and Friday, leading up to an alphabet of Features on Saturday, when the Late Models join the card for a full program of racing. The Modifieds will return numerous times throughout the season, along with the Eldora Stock Cars, to round out many of the events.

The Indianapolis-based United States Auto Club (USAC) enters their 53rd consecutive season of Eldora racing as they showcase their non-winged brand of open wheel National Sprint Car racing on Saturday, April 19. They return, along with the USAC National Midgets and Silver Crown classes, for Saturday's card of the 33rd Annual Four Crown Nationals weekend (Sept. 19-20).

Dubbed as a "Salute to the King", the World of Outlaws (WoO) STP Sprint Car Series will offer five opportunities for the legendary Steve Kinser and his quest for an unprecedented 21st championship title in his final full-year of WoO racing. A May doubleheader (May 2-3) will be the first of 2014 for Kinser and his WoO comrades, with their next Eldora stop coming in July for the the fabled Kings Royal Weekend. The winged-warriors take on Sprint Car racing's best in Friday's (July 11) Knight Before the Kings Royal in a tune-up for Saturday's (July 12) $50,000-to-win Kings Royal and a seat atop Eldora's renowned throne. Their final visit will be on Friday, September 19, as the WoO series again kicks off the Four Crown Nationals weekend.

Additional Sprint Car dates include a pair of visits by the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions, two stops for the BOSS Non-Winged Sprint Series and four outings for the National Racing Alliance (NRA) Sprint Invaders. BOSS is the first of the three to appear, as they join the Saturday, May 17 Family Fun Night. NRA's initial stop is during the Sunday, May 25 Johnny Appleseed Classic, before joining the Kings Royal Weekend. The All Stars make their first jaunt with the Ohio Sprint SpeedWeek on June 21 and then all three groups will join forces to close out the season in what has become an open-wheel fan's dream come true, the UNOH Sprintacular on Oct. 11.

Eldora's infamous Fireworks Extravaganzas will close out a pair of highly anticipated $8 Family Fun Nights. The first, a tripleheader featuring the UMP DIRTcar Modifieds, Eldora Stock Cars and the BOSS Sprints, takes place on Saturday, May 17. The Back-to-School edition, with the Modifieds and Stocks, will fill its traditional timeslot on Saturday, Aug. 9.

In addition to the Spring and Fall versions of the UMP DIRTcar Nationals, a pair of Sunoco American Late Model Series (ALMS) conventional dates return with the Johnny Appleseed Classic on Sunday, May 25 and the Baltes Classic on Sunday, Aug. 31.

Following the lead of a popular 2013 format change, hailed as "More Nights, More Racing, More Eldora," the nation's best Dirt Late Model competitors will battle for the lion's share of nearly $600,000 in posted awards over six nights. Thursday, Friday and Saturday (June 5-7) mark the first three nights with the Dirt Late Model Dream Weekend presented by Ferris Mowers. Complete racing programs with twin-25 lap features each night make up the Thursday and Friday bill-of-fare, culminated by Saturday's programming and a 100-lap, $100,000 to win finale. A similar format will be used over the weekend of Sept. 4-6, as 'The Granddaddy of all Dirt Late Model racing,' the famed World 100 weekend makes Eldora the largest city in Darke and Mercer Counties during the first full week of September.

NASCAR's much heralded return to dirt racing with a National Series has prompted an encore performance of the 1-800 CarCash Mudsummer Classic for the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series (NCWTS) on Wednesday, July 23. The success, popularity and visibility of the event has intrigued many drivers; with a high-profile roster expected to join the NCWTS regulars and tickets selling at a brisk pace.

Just 10 days after the return of the NASCAR Trucks, another form of truck racing will make its second consecutive visit when the Advance Auto Parts Monster Jam returns Friday and Saturday, Aug. 1-2. The world's premier Monster Truck tour was literally a smashing success in its debut event and Feld Motor Sports officials are already planning an even bigger show for 2014.

Tickets for the full 2014 schedule will go on public sale Monday, February 10, 2014 at 9 a.m. ET. Customers from 2013 can expect renewal notices via both USPS and email shortly after the New Year. Tickets and campsites for Eldora's 'Major Special Events' are on sale now and are mailed as ordered. The renewal period for the Dirt Late Model Dream, Kings Royal, 1-800 CarCash Mudsummer Classic and the World 100 was completed in November and tickets went on public sale in December.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/eldora-releases-diverse-2014-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lafler Cars Could Dominate Indoor Events​*
A formerly little-known race car builder in upstate Ransomville, N.Y., has become the most sought after constructor of Indoor Three quarter midget cars based on past performance.

Mark Lafler has built no less than ten new TQ Midgets for the 2014 Len Sammons Motorsports Productions Indoor season which consists of the NAPA Know How Atlantic City Boardwalk Hall Races scheduled for Jan. 24-25 and the inaugural Battle Of Trenton Indoor Races presented by PRC Industries/ Angela House Charity planned for Feb. 7-8.

Fatheadz Eyewear will be returning as the series sponsor and will pay bonuses to the top three overall TQ Midget drivers from the two race series. Drivers will receive points based on their qualifying efforts and feature finishes from Friday and Saturday night at both events towards the overall series crown.

"It's been a busy year," said Lafler. "I'm a one man shop but I was able to turn out a car a month. I could have done a lot more if I was building cars full time."

Steering new Laflers indoors for both events will be upstate New York asphalt Modified standout Patrick Emerling, dirt and pavement favorite Jimmy Blewett, NASCAR Sprint Cup team member and former Wall Stadium driver Ryan Flores, multi-time Indoor TQ winner and reigning ISMA Supermodified champion Lou Cicconi Jr., perennial TQ and full size midget great Matt Roselli, 358 Dirt Modified rising star Neal Williams, DIRTcar 358 2013 Sportsman champion Erick Rudolph, veteran TQ driver Jonathan Reid and past multi-time Indoor race winner Joey Payne.

Used Lafler chassis will be campaigned by asphalt Modified star Zane Zeiner and CAN AM Outdoor 2013 TQ Midget champion Rob Neely. Blewett will enter an additional Lafler as a backup.

The NAPA Know How Atlantic City Indoor Race Weekend will be followed two weeks later by the first ever Battle Of Trenton presented by PRC Industries / Angela House Charity two-day, indoor racing event at the Sun National Bank Center in Trenton, N.J. Both races will feature top drivers from at least ten different States and Canada competing for the Fatheadz Eyewear TQ Midget Racing Series overall title.

Though Lafler has the numbers, other potential favorites are relying on other cars.

Anthony Sesely, the defending champion of the Atlantic City headline Saturday night Gamblers Classic, is seeking a repeat win - and wins in the Trenton events - with a new car of his own design. Billy Pauch, a 700-time career feature race winner and past winner indoors in Atlantic City, has entered both races, driving a car bullt and owned by Colin Martin. Martin has other entries in the field as well.

Canadian ISMA Supermodified standout and past champion Mike Lichty has also filed an entry for both races in a homemade creation. Ted Christopher, who has been the most prolific winner of Indoor racing events since Len Sammons Motorsports Productions brought indoor racing back to life in 2003, has built a new car for 2014 action. He has also returned his mega-winning machine as a back-up.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/lafler-cars-could-dominate-indoor-events/


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011

*Kahne To Honor Leffler During Chili Bowl​*
Tony Stewart Racing and Beast Enterprises announced today that NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver Kasey Kahne has joined the star-studded field for the 28th annual Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire Jan. 14-18 at the Tulsa (Okla.) Expo Center.

Kahne will pilot the No. 71 Jason Leffler Tribute/Chevrolet/Beast being entered by the late Jason Leffler and Julianna Patterson.

"Jason Leffler was a good buddy of mine and it's neat that Bob East and Tony Stewart asked me to drive his tribute car in this year's Chili Bowl," Kahne said.

Race fans will have an opportunity to win the car - not including the engine - that Kahne will drive in this year's Chili Bowl by registering online http://www.starnetdp.com/Charlie-ChiliBowll/intro.html. Stewart drove the same car in the Chili Bowl in 2012 and 2013. A random drawing following the Chili Bowl will determine one winner who will become the new owner of the race car, built specifically for use indoors. No purchase or donation is necessary to enter.

Kahne and Stewart teamed up for this year's event with the goal of raising money for the Charles Dean Leffler Discretionary Trust with a donation through the Tony Stewart Foundation to benefit the late racecar driver's son.

"We came up in USAC together and we both drove the No. 9 Midget for Steve Lewis and Bob East during our careers," Kahne said. "Jason was a great person and the support the racing community and fans have shown him and his son Charlie Dean is proof of the type of person he was. It means a lot to be able to sit behind the wheel of the No. 71 and show our support for Charlie. I'm really looking forward to this year's event and the car giveaway and fundraising programs."

"This program is a win-win for everyone," Stewart said. "Not only will a lucky fan be able to win the car that both Kasey and I have driven in the Chili Bowl, but we'll be able to honor our friend Jason and help support his son Charlie Dean in a very unique way. Jason was a great friend of mine and we both shared a love for open-wheel racing. I'm proud to have not only competed against Jason but to have had the opportunity to call him a friend. While I can't be in the racecar myself for this year's Chili Bowl, I'm really looking forward to seeing Kasey drive the No. 71 and to work with both him and Bob East again."

The fundraising and car giveaway Website - http://www.starnetdp.com/Charlie-ChiliBowll/intro.html is currently accepting entries and donations, with the contest closing at 9 p.m. EST on Jan. 19. Donations to the Charles Dean Leffler Discretionary Trust will be accepted through Jan. 31.

The drawing from among all eligible entries received will be conducted randomly by StarNet Digital on Jan. 21. The winner will be announced pending notification.

The annual Chili Bowl takes place at the Tulsa Expo Raceway inside the Tulsa Expo Center. The fan-packed facility will witness Kahne and more than 200 drivers attempt to qualify for one of the coveted spots in the 50-lap A-Main finale Jan. 18. Each driver will participate in a qualifying program and accumulate points to determine the A-Main lineup.

Stewart is one of only five drivers to win the Chili Bowl more than once (2002 and 2007), and one of only 17 different drivers to win the Chili Bowl since its inaugural event in 1987. Kahne will look to score his first Chili Bowl victory and take home the coveted Golden Driller trophy.

To help raise awareness, fans are encouraged to use the hashtag #LEFturn71 when posting on Facebook or Twitter about the 2014 Chili Bowl.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/kahne-to-honor-leffler-during-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Civil War Sprints Reveal 2014 Schedule​*
On the heels of a very competitive Civil War Sprint Car Series Presented by Flowmaster in 2013, the Prentice Motorsports Group has taken command in 2014 and has put together a 13-race schedule.

"We are very excited with the Civil War Sprint Car Series Presented by Flowmaster in 2014," PMG President John Prentice said. "We have some really big events that boast a very nice payday, and we are excited with the start we are off to with Flowmaster coming on board on top of a nice schedule."

In 2014 the series will return to Marysville Raceway Park, Antioch Speedway, Petaluma Speedway, Silver Dollar Speedway, Kings Speedway, will return to the Ocean Speedway for two special shows, and will make its series debut at the Stockton Dirt Track.

The high-octane series will kick its 2014 season off at the Marysville Raceway Park in Marysville, Calif., on March 15, as it makes it's first of two stops at the 'Action Track of the West.' On March 29 the series will invade Antioch Speedway in Antioch, Calif., for a lone appearance.

On April 26 the series heads to the sticky Petaluma Speedway for the first of two stops against the always-tough 'Petaluma Posse.' The month of May brings three events to the schedule, at Marysville Raceway Park, Silver Dollar Speedway and Placerville Speedway.

Memorial Day Weekend features a Marysville Raceway Park and Silver Dollar Speedway double header. On Saturday night, the series makes it final stop of the season at Marysville Raceway Park for the Mel Hall Memorial. Sunday night, the series will head North to Silver Dollar Speedway, and compete in front of one of the most beautiful back drops of the year, the Silver Dollar Fair.

The series closes May on the 31st at Placerville Speedway for the first of two stops to the high-banked quarter-mile. The series will return to action on the 5th of July back at Petaluma Speedway, marking their final appearance there for the 2014 season.

Making a return to the series schedule in a few years is Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., posting two of the series' wealthiest payday's, the lone Friday night event of the season comes on July 11 for the Howard Kaeding Classic. This marks the first year in the events history that winged 360 sprint cars open on Friday night while the King of the West 410's race on Saturday night.

On Aug. 9 the action picks up at Placerville Speedway for the prestigious Mark Forni Classic. This race marks the second of two Civil War qualifying events for the race winner to qualify for the Johnny Key Classic feature event, should the winner already be locked into the event, no other car will take the lock-in spot.

As the summer winds down, the Civil War Sprint Car Series Presented by Flowmaster action heats up as the stars, and cars of the series make their second appearance at Ocean Speedway in 2014 for what is one of the track's marquee events, the 54th annual Johnny Key Classic.

This race will run on the same format it has in past years, however there will be the two aforementioned Civil War qualifying races, and two qualifying races with the Taco Bravo Series to get locked in. This year the highest point earner not locked into the race in both the Civil War Series Presented by Flowmaster and the Taco Bravo Sprint Series will also be locked in to the Dash pitting all of the lock-in drivers against each other to set the first few rows of the feature event.

On Sept. 3 Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif., is the sight of the annual Wednesday night Civil War Gold Cup. On Sept. 20, the series will make it's lone appearance at the spacious Kings Speedway for the Turner Memorial in Hanford, Calif.

Championship Saturday night will be a huge night on Nov. 1 in Stockton, Calif. Much like the 2013 season finale, the Stockton Dirt Track will host their first Civil War Series event, which will also coincide with the King of the West finale, crowning both California premier series champions in one night.

"We are very pleased with how this schedule came out," Prentice said. "There are some races that pay very well, and with no conflicting dates between King of the West and the Taco Bravo Series, drivers can get a lot of racing done in state if they chose."

*2014 Civil War Sprint Car Series Schedule​*

March 15 - Marysville Raceway Park - Marysville, Calif.
March 29 - Antioch Speedway - Antioch, Calif.
April 26 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
May 24 - Marysville Raceway Park - Marysville, Calif.
May 25 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
May 31 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
July 5 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
July 11 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Aug. 9 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
Aug. 23 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Sept. 3 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
Sept. 20 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Nov. 1 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.​ *Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/civil-war-sprints-reveal-2014-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IMCA Sets 2014 Deery Brothers LM Slate​*
An absence of 20 years comes to an end when the 2014 Deery Brothers Summer Series opens at Crawford County Speedway.

The April 5 show at Denison is the first of 19 dates on the schedule for the 28th annual IMCA Late Model tour. The series also concludes much shorter hiatuses with return visits to Jackson County Speedway in Maquoketa on April 19 and Marshalltown Speedway on June 24.

"There are three tracks that have not been part of the series for a year or two or 20 and the last time we were in Denison it was a half-mile, so that will be new," Tour Director Kevin Yoder said. "Otherwise the schedule looks relatively the same as last year. It is travel friendly and compatible with IMCA Late Model weekly racing."

A minimum of $3,000 will be paid to win and $300 to start again in 2014, with non-qualifier pay set at $100.

Feature events during the Yankee Dirt Track Classic on the half-mile track at Farley Speedway pay $3,500 to win on Sept. 12 and $7,500 to win on Sept. 13. Payout and format for the Oct. 3-4 finale at West Liberty Raceway are to be announced.

"The series qualifying format remains the same next season with the exception of the Liberty 100 fi*nale," said Yoder, adding that a race of champions is also planned during the Oct. 3 program.

Five events are on the initial series schedule before the start of the weekly IMCA Late Model point season: April 5 at Denison, April 11 at Davenport Speedway, April 12 at West Liberty, April 18 at Farley and April 19 at Jackson County. The series is at Quad City Speedway in East Moline, Ill., on May 4 and at Boone Speedway for the traditional Memorial Day show on May 26.

Hamilton County Speedway in Webster City hosts the June 3 show. The series is at Cedar County Race*way in Tipton on June 10, at Marshalltown on June 24, and at Independence Motor Speedway on July 1 before return visits to West Liberty on July 8 and to Dubuque on July 13.

The Iowa State Fairgrounds Speedway in Des Moines rolls out the red carpet for the Aug. 11 show.

Weekly point races are complete before opening night at the IMCA Speedway Motors Super Nationals fueled by Casey's brings the tour back to Boone on Sept. 1, with the winner earning a bonus based on their number of sanctioned weekly starts during the season. The series is at Farley Sept. 12 and 13, then returns to Davenport Sept. 20 before concluding Oct. 3 and 4 at West Liberty.

The series champion will earn $5,000, with point fund shares to the top 10 and pro-rated for drivers not competing at all events. Drivers finishing outside the top 10 in points but with perfect attendance will be guaranteed $500.

Brian Harris of Davenport topped tour point standings in 2013. Marshalltown's Darrel DeFrance has perfect attendance through the series' first 420 events.

Four other Deery seasons have ended in October, most recently in 1999. Gary Webb of Blue Grass won the one previous Deery event held at Denison, on July 28 of 1994.

*2014 Deery Brothers Summer Series Schedule​*

April 5 - Crawford County Speedway - Denison, Iowa
April 11 - Davenport Speedway - Davenport, Iowa
April 12 - West Liberty Raceway - West Liberty, Iowa
April 18 - Farley Speedway - Farley, Iowa
April 19 - Jackson County Speedway - Maquoketa, Iowa
May 4 - Quad City Speedway - East Moline, Ill.
May 27 - Boone Speedway - Boone, Iowa
June 3 - Hamilton County Speedway - Webster City, Iowa
June 10 - Cedar County Race*way - Tipton, Iowa
June 24 - Marshalltown Speedway - Marshalltown, Iowa
July 1 - Independence Motor Speedway - Independence, Iowa
July 8 - West Liberty Raceway - West Liberty, Iowa
July 13 - Dubuque Speedway - Dubuque, Iowa
Aug. 11 - Iowa State Fairgrounds Speedway - Des Moines, Iowa
Sept. 1 - Boone Speedway - Boone, Iowa
Sept. 12-13 - Farley Speedway - Farley, Iowa
Sept. 20 - Davenport Speedway - Davenport, Iowa.
Oct. 3-4 - West Liberty Raceway - West Liberty, Iowa​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/imca-sets-2014-deery-brothers-lm-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*15 Races For California's Ocean Sprints​*
The office of Prentice Motorsports Group has officially released the 2014 schedule of events for the Ocean 360 Sprint Cars presented by Taco Bravo, which encompasses 15 rounds of action at the Ocean Speedway quarter-mile clay oval.

The upcoming year will mark the eighth season for the Ocean Sprint Cars and the fifth being held with the partnership of Dennis Wuolett and Taco Bravo. Last year saw Stockton's Brad Furr join the list of Ocean Sprints champions that includes Brent Kaeding, Tommy Tarlton, Ronnie Day and Shane Golobic.
The season opener for the Ocean Sprint Cars presented by Taco Bravo will occur on Friday evening, April 18 and the season finale will happen on Friday, Oct. 10.

"We're really excited to have Dennis Wuolett & Taco Bravo back on board with the Ocean Sprints in 2014," said John Prentice of Prentice Motorsports Group. "It should be a really good season for the Ocean Sprints and there are a lot of great things happening in Northern California Sprint Car racing right now."

A highlight of the 2014 schedule for the Ocean Sprints is the grand-daddy of them all at Ocean Speedway, the 54th Johnny Key Classic on Saturday, Aug. 23. Something adding even more excitement about the coming season's version is the fact it will be a Civil War 360 Sprint Car Series presented by Flowmaster vs. Ocean Sprints presented by Taco Bravo event for the first time.

The Key Classic will utilize the same format it has in past years, however, there will be two Qualifying Nights held at Ocean Speedway, as well as two Qualifying Nights held outside of the track. The two Qualifying Shows at Ocean Speedway will be July 25 and Aug. 15. The other two Qualifying Shows will take place in Civil War events on July 5 at Petaluma Speedway and on Aug. 9 during the annual Mark Forni Classic at Placerville Speedway.

The A-main winners during each of those four events will be locked into the 54th Johnny Key Classic on Aug. 23. This year the highest point earner not locked into the race in both the Civil War Series presented by Flowmaster and the Ocean Sprints presented by Taco Bravo will also be locked into the Dash, which pits all of the locked-in drivers against each other to set the first three rows of the main event.

The Civil War 360 Sprint Car Series presented by Flowmaster will also invade Ocean Speedway to clash with the Ocean Sprints presented by Taco Bravo on opening night of the fourth annual Howard Kaeding Classic on Friday, July 11. The HK Classic weekend also features the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series the following night on July 12, which will make for an exciting double-header at the Santa Cruz County Fairgrounds bullring.

"It's really nice to bring back the Civil War vs. Taco Bravo shows, because they were great events for the fans and always had huge car counts," Prentice said. "Having them during the Howard Kaeding Classic opener and the Johnny Key Classic are going to make them can't miss events. The HK Classic is shaping up to be a big weekend in 2014 and the Johnny Key Classic has grown each season we've had it at Ocean Speedway."

The Ocean Sprints presented by Taco Bravo will also be part of the "California Triple Crown" that includes the Civil War 360 Sprint Car Series and the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series. If a driver can win all three championships they will take home a substantial bonus, with more details to be released following the start of the year. There are no conflicts between the three, so there is the possibility of a driver performing the feat for the first time ever.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/15-races-for-californias-ocean-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NDRL Sanctioning King Of The Commonwealth​*
One of Virginia Motor Speedway's most popular dirt late model events is set to return to the schedule in 2014 after a one year hiatus.

The race, formerly known as the Commonwealth 100, will now be known as the Aaron's King of the Commonwealth and be sanctioned by the National Dirt Racing League. The event is scheduled for April 12 and will pay a king's ransom of $20,000 to the winner.

"We needed to give our Commonwealth event a new name and format that better reflected the event and didn't put it inside the 100 lap box," said Virginia Motor Speedway's Dave Seay. "After discussions with everyone involved we decided that King of the Commonwealth was a great fit. It goes hand and hand with the NDRL's Kings of Dirt theme and it gave us a great idea for a promotion for our race fans and the event sponsor Aaron's."
Also new for the King of the Commonwealth is the addition of title sponsor Aaron's. Aaron's, Inc. is a leader in the sales and lease ownership and specialty retailing of residential furniture, consumer electronics, home appliances and accessories with more than 2,000 Company-operated and franchised stores in 48 states and Canada.

Along with their race sponsorship Aaron's will begin running a "Win the King's Throne" promotion, which will lead to one lucky race fan winning a beautiful new recliner. Each driver in the starting field for the King of the

Commonwealth feature will be paired with an eligible fan by random draw. The fan that is matched with the winning driver will win the King's Throne - a very nice reclining chair from Aaron's. The winning driver will also get their own "Kings Throne" from Aarons.

"What a great event to be involved with and have on our schedule. Virginia Motor Speedway is one of the nicest venues for Dirt Late Model Racing in the Country and to have the opportunity to go there and showcase with the NDRL has to offer is such a great honor for us," said NDRL Series Director Kelley Carlton. "The Sawyer Family have built such a great reputation for bringing their fans the best in dirt racing and we are thrilled to join them in that mission in 2014. There is quite a bit of history that goes along with the Commonwealth 100 and we intend to do that legacy justice. And to have a great national company like Aaron's on board as the event sponsor just makes the weekend that much more special. The 'King's Throne' promotion is such a great tie in for both us and Aaron's. It seems like a partnership made in heaven."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/ndrl-sanctioning-king-of-the-commonwealth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Preview of night #2 of the World of Outlaws World Finals from the Dirt Track Charlotte At Motor Speedway.​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*16 Dates For King Of The West Sprints​*
The King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series has officially released its 2014 schedule, which showcases 16 dates at 10 different tracks throughout California. 






The schedule includes a number of special events that have been synonymous with the tour over the years, as well as a few new additions to the slate. Along with the 16 events already locked up, there is also currently a TBD weekend on the schedule for Sept. 12-13.

The upcoming season will mark the fourth campaign held under the King of the West Sprints banner and the 29th overall year since the Golden State 410 Series came into existence back in 1986. It will also be the first full season contested with the direction and leadership of John Prentice and Brent Kaeding, who took over helm of the KWS Series this past September.

For the first time the King of the West 410 Sprint Cars will kick off the season at the Merle Stone Chevrolet Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare during the inaugural Spring Thunder Nationals presented by KRC Safety Company on April 12. The one-third mile clay oval has become one of the most popular venues on the west coast over the last handful of years and will also host KWS on May 17 for what will be the annual Chris & Brian Faria Memorial. The Faria Memorial will also include the always entertaining USAC West Coast Wingless 360 Sprints that night.

The high-banked bullring of Placerville Speedway once again plays host to a pair of KWS 410 events next season, with those occurring on April 19 and July 19. The famed Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico will hold two King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series events in 2014, with both being special shows. The first will be on May 3, which marks the always prestigious 24th annual Dave Bradway Jr. Memorial. The second will be on June 6 and be known as the second annual David Tarter Memorial.

Kings Speedway in Hanford will feature two dates during the upcoming season, including the return of the prestigious Pombo/Sargent Classic as a King of the West 410 event on June 14, which also coincides with the Kings County Fair for the first time. The 29th annual Cotton Classic on Oct. 11 is another surely can't miss show, with the KWS Winged 410's paired with the wingless 410 sprint cars of the AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series.

Hosting a pair of events in 2014 is the always pristine Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, with the first coming on June 20 and the second on July 12, which will be the fourth annual Howard Kaeding Classic. California's newest dirt venue, the Stockton Dirt Track, will also see the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series on two occasions, including Aug. 2 and Nov. 1, which marks the season-finale for the second year in a row.

The finale will also be the 31st annual Tribute to Gary Patterson and was a very successful one last season, with this coming year expected to be even bigger and better as it also marks championship night for the Civil War 360 Sprint Car Series presented by Flowmaster.

Holding single-night KWS showcases in 2014 will be the Petaluma Speedway on May 10, Marysville Raceway Park on June 7, Calistoga Speedway on June 21 and Antioch Speedway on July 26.

"It's going to be a great year for the King of the West Sprint Car Series," said John Prentice of the Prentice Motorsport Group. "If you look at the schedule you'll see a number of big events and that's a major focus. Having special shows is a key for any traveling series and next season you'll see we have quite a few of them. The schedule worked out great with no conflicts between KWS, Civil War and the Ocean Sprints presented by Taco Bravo, so I can't thank all the promoters enough for working together to make it happen. There's a lot of positive energy going on throughout the Sprint Car community in California right now and that is definitely a great thing."

*2014 King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series​*
April 12 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
April 19 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
May 3 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
May 10 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
May 17 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
June 6 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
June 7 - Marysville Raceway Park - Marysville, Calif.
June 14 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
June 20 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
June 21 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
July 12 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
July 19 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
July 26 - Antioch Speedway - Antioch, Calif.
Aug. 2 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
Sept. 12-13 - TBA - TBA
Oct. 11 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Nov. 1 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/16-dates-for-king-of-the-west-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*More Than 750 Entered In Tulsa Shootout​*
TULSA, Okla. - Just as Christmas dinner is digested and the presents are counted, more than 500 teams will begin the trek to Tulsa and the River Spirit Expo Center for the 29th Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout.

With a of potential 150 entries in addition to the already 758 on the scheduled December 31 move-in day, an assortment of 422 drivers from across the United States and Canada have already made their bid for the Golden Driller known with Oklahoma sending the greatest number so far at 266. Broken Arrow stands out of the Oklahoma municipalities represented with 46 from the Tulsa suburb.

Of the reigning 2013 champions, five have entered so far.

Chris Cochran, who topped "A" Class Non-Wing, will pull double-duty in "A" Class Wing and Non-Wing.

Chris Andrews will not seek to defend in victory in Outlaw Non-Wing, but instead will move into "A" Class Winged for the 2014 Tulsa Shootout.
Jadon Rodgers took the Golden Driller for Junior Sprints home in the 2013 Tulsa Shootout. The young Indiana shoe will move to two classes in 2014, taking the wheel in Restricted "A" Class in addition to defending his Junior Sprint victory one year ago.

Tulsa's Brian McClelland will again take part in the ECOtec Midgets as a warm up to the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals.

Restricted "A" Class will potentially have a new champion as Danhe Lynn McKay advances to the "A" Class Winged ranks for a shot at another Golden Driller.

Remaining to be seen, Michael Dicely captured the 1,200cc victory in 2013. Michael Faccinto, who was victorious in "A" Class competition, has yet to enter as well as Heath Duinkerken who was the champion for the Outlaw division. Even in he's not racing the Shootout, Duinkerken is confirmed for his first trip as a drive in the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire in the Steve Watt Enterprises No. 81.

One champion that is scheduled to be in attendance is former Shootout Champion, and current Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals champion Kevin Swindell. Details as to which classes the Tennessee driver will be competing in remain to be seen.

Drivers from 22 states are set to be represented in the 29th Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout, representing 229 municipalities including three Canadian provinces.

The 29th Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout kicks off on Wednesday, Jan. 1, 2014 with morning practice followed by Heat Races starting at 6:30 P.M. (CT). Racing continues Thursday, January 2 and runs through Saturday, Jan. 4. For a complete schedule of events, log onto http://www.tulsashootout.com/about.

*Schedule of Events: 29th Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout​*

Tuesday Dec. 31, 2013 - Sign-In Day!
• 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM - Parking
• 12:00 PM - 6:00 PM - Sign-In All Classes

*Wednesday Jan. 1, 2014 - Practice All Classes & Heat Races!*

• 8:00 AM - Gates Open & Sign-In
• 9:00 AM - 5:00 PM - Practice
• 5:00 PM - Grandstands Open
• 6:30 PM - Heat Races

*Thursday Jan. 2, 2014 - Heat Races & Qualifiers!*

• 8:00 AM - Gates Open & Sign In
• 9:00 AM - 6:30 PM - Heat Races
• 9:00 AM - 6:30 PM - Grandstands Open

*Friday Jan. 3, 2014 - Heat Races & Qualifiers!*

• 8:00 AM - Gates Open & Sign In
• 9:00 AM - 6:30 PM - Heat Races
• 9:00 AM - Grandstands Opens

*Saturday Jan. 4, 2014 - Non-Qualifiers & Features!• 8:00 AM - Gates Open*

• 9:00 AM - Grandstands Opens
• 9:00 AM - Non-Qualifier Races
• 6:00 PM - Opening Ceremonies​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/over-750-entered-in-29th-tulsa-shootout/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bischak Seeking A Rumble Repeat​*
Derek Bischak was so young when he first raced in the "Rumble in Fort Wayne," he doesn't recall the exact year. But the 25-year-old Angola native will never forget his most recent appearance.

Taking advantage of NASCAR star Tony Stewart's mechanical misfortune, Bischak raced to victory in the 50-lap midget feature that capped the final night of the 2012 event at the Memorial Coliseum Expo Center. He returns as a defending champion, along with Billy Wease, who won on the opening night a year ago.

Bischak and Wease head a 38-driver entry list for the 16th annual "Rumble" on Friday, Dec. 27 and Saturday, Dec. 28. Complete shows are scheduled each day on the sixth-mile indoor track, with winged and non-winged modified midgets, karts and quarter midgets also on the program. The event has been designated a "Salute to Tony Stewart" in honor of the injured NASCAR driver.

Bischak, who drives for his father, Bob, first raced at Fort Wayne in "1998 or 1999" in quarter midgets. His long-awaited victory was an emotional one.
"That was a lot of fun," he said. "Actually, it was kind of a relief. We were fast on Friday - we were fast qualifier and won our heat - then I got too aggressive (in the feature) and hit the (marker) tire.

"It's nice to come back knowing you have the experience to win it. But there are a lot of fast drivers every year."

Bischak's Gaerte Ford-powered Spike is the same car he drove last year, save for a change in paint scheme to orange from black. He sees Wease - who charged from last to first for his victory - and Tony Stewart Racing teammates Mike Fedorcak and Lou Cicconi Jr. as leading contenders, along with veterans Bobby East and Dave Darland.

"Really, anybody with a fast car can win it," Bischak said.

That's especially true with Stewart sidelined by a broken leg suffered in an Aug. 5 sprint car crash. The three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup champion will oversee his team and sign autographs both days, but he won't be able to add to his record nine Fort Wayne victories.

Wease, a 27-year-old from Noblesville, Ind., has five career indoor victories, including four at Fort Wayne. He heads a three-car entry from Randy Burrow that includes Brian Gerster, the 2013 Must See Racing Xtreme Sprint Series champion, and young Joey Burrow, the owner's son.

Another driver to keep an eye on is former NASCAR Whelen Modified champion Bobby Santos III, who'll be driving a car that Darland twice took to victory at Fort Wayne.

Defending champions Erick Rudolph and Tim Neal both return in the winged outlaw modified midgets. Some of the cars that competed as winged midgets now are in a new non-winged dirt modified midget division.

Bischak is anxious to get back in the cockpit after missing part of the outdoor season because of a trampoline accident that left him with fractures of the nose and face. Luckily for him, he already knew how to sniff out victory lane.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/bischak-seeking-a-rumble-repeat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smoky Mountain NDRL Event Expands​*
After several partner track ideas fell through, the ownership group of Smoky Mountain Speedway have decided to kick their season opener up a few notches.

Smoky Mountain and NDRL officials announced today that the National Dirt Racing League event originally scheduled as a one-day, $10,000 to win show on March 8 will now expand to a huge double-header weekend. On March 6 Smoky Mountain will host an open practice for all divisions. Then on March 7 drivers entering the NDRL event will be gunning for a $7,500 winner's purse. On March 8 the NDRL entrants will chase after a $12,500 winner's share.

"This is easily the biggest event that has ever been promoted at Smoky Mountain. There is a tremendous amount of money being put up for these racers to come after. We will also have great purses for our support classes as well. This event could go down as one of the biggest events to ever happen in East Tennessee," said Smoky Mountain ownership partner Roger Sellers. "Our fans want the best and they deserve it. So we are stepping up to the plate for them in 2014. We have worked hard to put together a great schedule and we are excited about this being how we get started. We want to invite everyone to come out to Smoky Mountain and make a weekend of it. We have space for camping and we are conveniently located to several motels and hotels in the area."

Officials of the National Dirt Racing League are equally excited about the expansion of the Smoky Mountain weekend.

"Smoky Mountain Speedway has such a great location. It's just a short drive to so many of the area's numerous attractions. A family could make a vacation out of the weekend," said NDRL Series Director Kelley Carlton. "Hit all of the attractions during the day and then head back to the track at night for the racing action. And Smoky Mountain offers some of the most exciting racing you will find anywhere. We are very privileged to be able to work with Casey, Dustin and the ownership group there at Smoky Mountain. We are really looking forward to a great weekend of racing and fun there in the Maryville area."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/smoky-mountain-ndrl-event-grows/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Northeastern Modified Series Confirmed*​
For the 2014 season, a manageable series of big-block/small-block modified events has been established and will be known as the Short Track Super Series Fueled by VP Racing Fuels.

The mini series features six events and boasts a point fund of more than $16,000 to be paid to the top-10 finishers, plus additional cash for competitors with perfect attendance outside the top 10.

The series, managed by Brett Deyo of BD Motorsports Media LLC, kicks off on March 23 at Orange County Fair Speedway in Middletown, N.Y., with the inaugural Hard Clay Open headlined by a 50-lap modified event offering a lucrative $30,000 total purse including $5,000 to the winner. The rain date is March 28.

Orange County is one of five participating tracks on the Short Track Super Series. Others include Thunder Mountain Speedway in Center Lisle, N.Y.; I-88 Speedway in Afton, N.Y.; Accord (N.Y.) Speedway; and Penn Can Speedway in Susquehanna, Pa. Each of the events on the schedule is a BD Motorsports Media promotion or co-promotion.

"This is obviously a very exciting concept for weekend racers and the host tracks," Deyo said of the Short Track Super Series. "Not only have we been able to present 'big events little guys can win' we now have a lucrative point fund for these drivers, as well. If you look at our history of promotions, the Friday, Saturday or Sunday night racer has been able to take home some huge paydays. This series further expands that tradition and ups the ante.
"I think we've put together a schedule that just about any team can follow. It is a healthy point fund for limited time and travel. By allowing one 'mulligan' in the first four races, we're putting the greatest emphasis on our teams with limited budgets. One bad night or missed event will not take a driver out of the championship hunt by any means."

The series champion will be decided at the seventh edition of the Short Track SuperNationals on Oct. 10-11 at I-88 Speedway (rain date: Oct. 12). The SuperNationals, which began at the Afton Fairgrounds track in 2006, returns to its roots in '14 on Columbus Day weekend at I-88, the immaculate facility promoted by local businessmen Jamie Page and Ron Ford. The event - backed by Alpine Building Supply in Schuylkill Haven, Pa. - takes on added significance this year as the final leg of the Short Track Super Series.
The point fund will be paid out on-site following the drop of the checkered flag at the SuperNationals.

The point fund breakdown is as follows: champion: $5,000; second: $3,000; third: $2,500; fourth: $1,500; fifth: $1,000; sixth: $750; seventh: $650; eighth: $600; ninth: $550; and 10th: $500. All drivers with perfect attendance placing outside the top 10 will receive $250.

A number of contingency and product incentives are in the works, in addition to the posted cash point fund.

Following the March opener at Orange County, the Short Track Super Series heads to Thunder Mountain Speedway for the Lightning on the Mountain 50-lap main paying a minimum of $5,000 to the winner on May 20 (rain date: May 21). The third leg of the Short Track Super Series takes place at I-88 Speedway with the second annual Crazy 8s Special paying a mammoth $8,888 to win for 48 laps of racing on the three-tenths-mile oval on July 23 (rain date: July 24).

Accord Speedway, the neat-and-tidy quarter-mile nestled in the Catskill Mountains operated by Gary Palmer, serves as the host of Round No. 4 of the Short Track Super Series on Aug. 5 (rain date: Aug. 6) with the Battle of the Bullring 2, a 52-lap main event offering $5,200 to the winner. On Aug. 12 (rain date: Aug. 13), the Hot Summer Night returns to Penn Can Speedway for Round No. 5 of the Short Track Super Series.

The first five events on the Short Track Super Series - Orange County, Thunder Mountain, I-88, Accord and Penn Can - will offer points based on a 100-point distribution: 100 to the winner and 40 for last place. Drivers failing to qualify will receive 15 points.

Four of a driver's best five finishes will be counted in the point standings entering the championship event, Short Track SuperNationals, at I-88. Should a driver miss one of the first five events, their four finishes will be used, etc. The advantage of competing in each of the first five events is the opportunity to drop the worst finish.

The Alpine Building Supply Short Track SuperNationals will then decide the 2014 Short Track Super Series title. A 150-point distribution will be utilized for the Short Track SuperNationals, with 150 points going to the winner, 60 for last and 25 for drivers unable to qualify for the main event.

Two of the events on the schedule are run head-to-head with big-block Super DIRTcar Series events, ensuring weekend racers take home the lion's share of the cash awards. The Aug. 5 event at Accord is run opposite a Super DIRTcar Series race at Ransomville (N.Y.) Speedway, while the Oct. 10-11 Short Track SuperNationals - as it has since its inception - is contested head-to-head with Super DIRT Week at the New York State Fairgrounds in Syracuse, N.Y.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/new-northeastern-modified-series-confirmed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*15-Year-Old Peck Conquers Fort Wayne​*
Justin Peck is so young, he still needs his mother to tag along to sign his minor release form. And as for post-race celebrations?

"IHOP's where it's at," the 15-year-old from Monrovia, Ind., said, grinning. "I'll stick to milk."

At the rate he's going, Peck may be emptying a bottle in the winner's circle at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway one day.

The high school freshman put his name in the record book Saturday night, surviving a late-race duel with Russ Gamester to become the youngest winner in the 16-year history of the Rumble in Fort Wayne indoor midget classic.

One day earlier, Gamester, had become the event's oldest winner.
"Indescribable," Peck said as a parade of fans asked for a photo or autograph. "Best deal I've ever had. I hope every young kid coming up can have the same experience I did."

Peck made an auspicious debut at the Memorial Coliseum Expo Center last year, finishing second on Friday and third on Saturday while also sailing into the turn one fence.

"He's been telling me all fall he's going to win the Rumble," his father, Steve, said.

Peck, driving a Volkswagen-powered Beast for Michigan's Steve Clay, inherited a front row starting position because of a scratch, beat pole-sitter Lynsey Liguori into the first turn and looked like he might lead all 50 laps.
But Gamester eventually reeled him in, passing Peck on the inside with eight laps to go when the youngster got into turn two too hard.
"I thought I was done," Peck said.

Instead, Gamester developed an engine problem, and Peck nudged his way past with just two laps remaining. Gamester's engine finally blew in turn four on the last lap, relegating him to a ninth-place finish.

Mike Fedorcak, subbing for the injured Tony Stewart, wound up second, with Grant Galloway, Billy Hulbert and Derek Bischak completing the top five before a near-capacity crowd.

Gamester was trying to join Stewart (2006 and '11) and Billy Wease ('09) as the only drivers to sweep the weekend features.

"That close," Gamester said, grimacing. "(But) I couldn't ask for anything better. This weekend meant so much to me, my dad (Gary), my brother (George) - the whole family."

Peck erased the record of Bobby East, who was 17 when he won in 2001.
Liguori and her husband, Joe, gained distinction as both made the 16-car feature. But they also became the first husband and wife to crash each other out, tangling on the backstretch in the early going.

Peck expects to race USAC and POWRi midgets on dirt in 2014 as he continues on a path that he hopes will lead to Daytona or Indianapolis.
"I don't even know what I was doing when I was 15," the 59-year-old Fedorcak mused. "But I wasn't racing."

Matt Janisch won the accompanying winged outlaw modified midget feature after John Ivy dropped out with five laps to go. Spencer Bayston won the non-winged dirt modified midget feature. Both classes are for 600cc-powered cars.

Brandon Dunn captured three of the seven kart features, while Dustin Heath won two. Sheldon Oberle and Tayte Williamson bagged the others.
Zeb Wise, Evan Foster, Addison Lushin, Aaron Leffel, Chase Burda, Bryce Massingill and Nicole Cannon all won in quarter midgets.

*The finish:*
Justin Peck, Mike Fedorcak, Grant Galloway, Billy Hulbert, Derek Bischak, Cooper Clouse, Cory Setser, Rex Norris III, Russ Gamester, Dave Darland, Isaac Chapple, Bobby Santos, Brandon Knupp, Patrick Wilda, Lynsey Liguori, Joe Liguori.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/15-year-old-peck-conquers-fort-wayne/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Banks $10,000 In Sydney Sprint​*
He may be nearing 60, but don't ever suggest Steve Kinser is beyond beating the best of the best in a sprint car racing.

Before a big crowd of 8,000 fans, the King of the Outlaws gave a driving display reminiscent of his golden period in the late eighties when he set quick time and won Saturday night's 35-lap main before raucous fans at Sydney's Valvoline Raceway.

Kinser arrived in Sydney on December 20 to quietly assemble his and Kraig's Bad Boy Buggies Hoosier-shod Maxims.

Their first show on Dec. 26 at Valvoline Raceway fell to rain, but Saturday he made up for lost time by leading the qualifiers, which included Kraig Kinser, Ohio's Dale Blaney and South Dakota's Justin Henderson.

Steve drew the 10-pill inversion for the $10.000-to-win main event, which meant he gave all the guns a competitive start in the field of 24 cars.
Local tear away Max Johnston charged to the front on a neat two-lane track to set up a big lead.

Kraig Kinser came out of the pack to catch 'Magic,' but couldn't edge him.
Then along came Steve with Valvoline's Max Dumesny and track champ Ben Atkinsion in the Garry Rush Pick 'N Payless entry to slowly close on the leaders.

Steve wore down Johnston, drew alongside and surged to the front and that's where he stayed to head Dumesny and Atkinson to the finish.

"I just love this place," said Steve as he climbed from his familiar No. 11k Maxim to accept the winner's trophy from Australia's Iowa-based former champ Skip Jackson.

"Here in Sydney we always have two high speed lanes which makes for good racing, both for the drivers and the fans," he added.

In supporting late model races Americans Steve Casebolt and Steve Francis were the class of the fields with Casebolt winning his heat, the six-lap dash and 20-lap Coke Zero Firecracker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/kinser-banks-10000-in-sydney-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lines Claims World Series Opener​*
Steven Lines motored to an emphatic win in Thursday's opening round of the 2013/2014 ENZED World Series Sprintcars Championship at Speedway City Virginia.

The Mt. Gambier hard charger claimed the 35-lap main $10,000-to-win main event but was lucky to do so after his engine began to falter with much of the race still to run.

"I can't say when it started to break down," explained Lines' car owner Brian Hall, "but I know we had at least ten laps still to go when it started to sound really bad. I'd say that we're lucky it lasted the distance but I don't know how much damage we've done as yet."

Lines was naturally pleased with a good start to the WSS campaign but typically cautious.

"It's a good start but it's only early days yet," Lines said. "There's a long way to go and Speedweek is tough. We've got a lot of good cars here and wins won't come easy. Congratulations to Brad (Keller) on a good drive, he was tough to run down and to finish second two years in a row is a credit to him. We just need to work on maintaining this momentum and getting more strong results. I know we hurt the motor tonight so we'll have a different one in for Murray Bridge."

Despite the motor issue Lines simply refused to lose and crossed the line to take the win from Brad Keller in second, Brooke Tatnell in third, James McFadden fourth, Ryan Jones fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/lines-claims-world-series-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Farr Outlasts Kinser In Sydney​*
Aussie sprint car hot shoe Robbie Farr used his experience and guile to beat the rain and Steve Kinser over 35 laps in the Coke Zero International before a big crowd at Valvoline Raceway Friday night.

Farr cut his competition teeth at the Sydney circuit 20 years ago for his dad Denis, who provided cars for Danny Smith and his boys Robbie and Colin. He was in top form at the wheel of the East Coast Pipe Line Eagle although South Dakota's Justin Henderson set fast time with Steve Kinser right on his tail.

Rain threatened half an hour into the show and officials ran the program in quick fire succession.

Henderson struck problems in his heat and had to win his way back in the A main by running off with the B final chance race.

Kraig Kinser looked the early winner as he got to the front with Farr after him and the King working the outside lane in traffic.

Kraig's set up fell away as Farr took over with Steve slipping to second with Max Dumesny and Dale Blaney fighting for third with Ben Atkinson.

Atkinson brought out the yellows when he clipped the high line and flipped five laps from the finish Steve Kinser was second over Dumesny and Blaney, but nobody had anything for super star Farr who was just too good.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/farr-outlasts-kinser-in-sydney/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another 71 Heats In The Book In Tulsa​*
The second day of competition in the 29th Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout brought heat races to a close.

Adding to the 45 contested the previous night in Non-Wing Outlaw and "A" Class, an additional 71 Heats in "A" Class Non-Wing, 1,200cc Mini Sprints, Junior Sprints, Restricted "A" Class, ECOtec Midgets, and Winged Outlaw ran through the River Spirit Expo Center for a total of 116 heats in eight divisions.

Outlaw Non-Wing and "A" Class returned to the Tulsa Expo Raceway following Heat Races for Qualifiers along with the 1,200cc Mini Sprints, bringing the total races run on the day to 88. Overall, 133 events of the scheduled 234 have been completed.

After Thursday night, official count on entries stands at 921 among 513 drivers from 24 United States and three Canadian Provinces making the trip to the Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout.

In the 133 races completed, 103 drivers have earned at least one heat race or qualifier victory. With drivers competing in several disciplines across the Shootout, a pair of California shoes hold the most individual wins as Austin Stone and Giovanni Scelzi have each earned four victories.
Twenty-two drivers have two-or-more wins so far.

The closest margin of victory in the 2014 Shootout came in fourth Heat Race of the Restricted "A" Class when Dylan Resch edged Blake Hulland by 0.008 seconds.

Junior Sprints saw the biggest comeback victory of the weekend.
Polesitter Noah Gass fell to fifth on the start of the opening Heat Race; taking the win in the final 100 feet over Cooper Worth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/another-71-heats-in-the-book-in-tulsa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Enjoys New Zealand Success​*
Bryan Clauson drove to victory Thursday in the second feature of the inaugural POWRi Lucas Oil Midget World Championship at New Zealand's WXC Speedway.

The 24-year-old Clauson faced challenges from six-time New Zealand National Midget champion Michael Pickens, Rico Abreu and Darren Hagen in the 40-lap race, known as "King of the Springs."

"I knew the longer the race went, the better we would get," Clauson said. "It's just kind of the way it always goes for me, so I just tried to stay patient early on in the race and keep it on all four wheels.

"I wanted to try the bottom of the racetrack, but when Pickens took away the line there, we had to up high. I made a few adjustments in the cockpit and saddled up for elbows-up style racing. We knew we were faster on an equal track and got around there on the outside. I had a couple of fierce battles in that one, so just happy we could get up and find a way to the line first."
Brock Mascovich of New Zealand finished second and Australian Nathan Smee passed two cars in the last corner of the race to finish third.

Chris Bell, the 2013 Honda USAC National Dirt Midget champion, won the opener of the POWRi Midget World Championship on Dec. 26 at Western Springs. The second event scheduled for Dec. 28 was canceled. The third and final event at Western Springs is Jan. 4. The series moves to Brisbane, Australia, on Jan. 25.

The 50-lap event at WXC Speedway on Saturday (Jan. 4) is the World Midget Classic.

"I'm ready for the 50-(lap race) here in Auckland now," Clauson said "I've won the 25, the 30 and the 40 twice now, but there's still one gaping hole to fill and I like our chances."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/clauson-enjoys-new-zealand-success/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ice Bowl Begins This Thursday​*
The Talladega Short Track is gearing up for the 23rd annual Ice Bowl, which will be held Jan. 2-5.

The third-mile clay oval is expecting to host more than 300 competitors at the annual event. The divisions that will be competing include Super Late Model, Limited Late Model/Sportsman, Crate Late Model, Bomber/Thunder Car, Street Stock, Hot Shot/Buzz Car and Kajun Mini-Stock (Pony).

The Southern All Stars Dirt Racing Series will once again serve as the tech officials the Super Late Model and Sportsman/Limited Late Model division races.

The Ice Bowl will be broadcast live at www.xsan.tv via pay-per-view for the race fans and drivers that are not able to attend. Full details, along with camping information, lodging, rules and schedule can be found by clicking on the "Ice Bowl" tab or Ice Bowl logo at www.TalladegaShortTrack.com.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/ice-bowl-begins-this-thursday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Readying For 2014 Campaign​*
The 16th season for the United States Modified Touring Series and quest for the 2014 USMTS National Championship kicks off at the South Texas Speedway in Corpus Christi on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, Feb. 6-8, for the first of four straight weekends along America's warm southern border.
The series then moves to the Royal Purple Raceway in Baytown, Texas, for the 5th Annual Texas Spring Nationals on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, Feb. 13-15.

From there, the series treks to the El Paso Speedway Park for two nights on Friday and Saturday, Feb. 21-22, before heading a few minutes up the road to the Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, Feb. 27-28 and March 1.

Each of the three-day shows will by $2,000 to win Thursday, $3,000 to win Friday and $4,000 to win Saturday. The two-day clash in El Paso will pay $2,000 and $3,000 to win, respectively.

The USMTS has visited the Royal Purple Raceway at least once in each of the last seven seasons. The series' lone journey to the South Texas Speedway came in 2007 with Jason Hughes and David Horner taking the wins on the first two nights before rain thwarted the finale of the tripleheader.

This will be the first-ever visit by the USMTS to El Paso and Las Cruces, but tracks host the similar USRA Modifieds during their weekly Friday and 
Saturday night programs throughout the year, as well as some well-attended special events that routinely draw the best dirt modified aces on the planet.
The February swing of races will also serve as one of four USMTS regions for 2014 with its own lucrative points fund, so by the end of the night on March 1 the USMTS Gulf Coast Boarder Region champion will be crowned and the first group of drivers will be qualified for the 2014 Hunt for the USMTS National Championship.

*2014 USMTS Gulf Coast Boarder Region Schedule:*

Thu Feb 6 &#8230; South Texas Speedway, Corpus Christi, Texas ($2,000 to win)
Fri Feb 7 &#8230; South Texas Speedway, Corpus Christi, Texas ($3,000 to win)
Sat Feb 8 &#8230; South Texas Speedway, Corpus Christi, Texas ($4,000 to win)
Thu Feb 13 &#8230; Royal Purple Raceway, Baytown, Texas ($2,000 to win)
Fri Feb 14 &#8230; Royal Purple Raceway, Baytown, Texas ($3,000 to win)
Sat Feb 15 &#8230; Royal Purple Raceway, Baytown, Texas ($4,000 to win)
Fri Feb 21 &#8230; El Paso Speedway Park, El Paso, Texas ($2,000 to win)
Sat Feb 22 &#8230; El Paso Speedway Park, El Paso, Texas ($3,000 to win)
Thu Feb 27 &#8230; Southern New Mexico Speedway, Las Cruces, N.M. ($2,000 to win)
Fri Feb 28 &#8230; Southern New Mexico Speedway, Las Cruces, N.M. ($3,000 to win)
Sat Mar 1 &#8230; Southern New Mexico Speedway, Las Cruces, N.M. ($4,000 to win)

The regional champion will earn at least $5,000 for winning the title while more than $200,000 in prize money will be doled out during the 24-day period. Each of the four USMTS regions will once again pay $5,000 to win and will pay the top 15 spots while the 2014 USMTS National Champion will earn at least $20,000 at season's end.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/usmts-readying-for-2014-campaign/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tulsa Shootout Rolls Toward Conclusion​*
Pushing into "B" Features, the final chances for drivers to advance into Saturday's championship features in the 29th annual Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout are becoming few.

Completing 195 of the scheduled 234, Saturday will pick up with remaining "B" Features taking the top two from each into the night's Last Chance Qualifiers. The top eight from each qualifier will join the drivers already locked into the championship events.

Thirty-nine events will take place on Saturday at the River Spirit Expo Center.

Going into the final day of competition, 138 drivers have earned at least one victory during the weekend. Austin Stone advanced his total to five on the weekend with California's Giovanni Scelzi and Jason Rogers tallying up four along with five-time Shootout Champion, Kevin Bayer of Oklahoma.

The biggest mover of the night came in the seventh Outlaw Non-Wing "B" Feature. Racing out a "C" Feature, Cory Eliason charged from thirteenth for his second victory of the day.

Previewing Saturday's "A" Features, 13 previous champions of the Tulsa Shootout are already locked in.

Two drivers seeking their third Golden Driller in as many years are Heath Duinkerken and Dahne Lynn McKay. Victorious the past two years in Outlaw competition, Duinkerken will grid the field sixth. McKay, who topped the Restricted "A" Class in 2012 and 2013, will begin her quest for her first Outlaw victory from the tenth. Tulsa's Chris Andrews will line up twelfth. Twice a Shootout winner, Andrews' wins come in non-wing competition, doing so in 2010 in "A" Class Non-Wing and 2013 in Outlaw Non-Wing.

ECOtec Midgets defending champion, Brian McClelland, earned a ninth starting spot with four-time Shootout champion, Blake Hahn, looking for his second triumph in the Midgets; earning the win in 2012. A winner in Restricted "A" Class in 2011, Dalton Seigler [formerly Wisely] will have to overcome engine woes if he plans to run for the Driller.

Defending Junior Sprint champion, Jadon Rogers, will return to defend his 2013 victory.

Looking for another shot at fame, defending "A" Class Non-Wing champion, Michael Faccinto, returns to defend his 2013 title. Joining the California shoe is four-time Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals winner, Kevin Swindell who has six Golden Drillers to his credit with wins coming at the shootout in 1991 and 1992 in Jr. 1 Karts. Chris Cochran, who topped "A" Class in 2013 also joins the list of locked in champions.

Taking a Junior Sprint driller back to California in 2005, Mitchell Faccinto has earned his place in the "A" Class feature event along with 2006 "A" Class champion, Scott Sawyer.

Non-Winged Outlaw carries the most past champions to transfer directly to the big dance. Finding Blake Hahn and Chris Andrews again, the two Oklahoma drivers are the only past winners already secured a spot in multiple classes on Saturday night. Jerrod Wilson brings his four wins to the table, three in "A" Class and one in Outlaw, along with 2001 Restricted winner Jonathan Beason.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/tulsa-shootout-rolls-toward-conclusion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World Derby Belongs To The Prince​*
Kraig Kinser, Dale Blaney and Steve Kinser delivered a mortal blow to sprint car rivals in a thrilling finish to the 35-lap World Derby grand final at Sydney's Valvoline Raceway Saturday night.

It was a giant turnaround from last night's preliminary feature race where superman Steve finished upside down after hitting an outside ledge of the fourth turn three laps from the end.

Track conditions tonight were testy with a slick track that turned like pavement, but the moment it took rubber the fine dust disappeared and the real race was on and how. Australian Ian Madsen took the lead and had to fight off a determined Dale Blaney who got stronger by the lap.

Kraig Kinser gave up trying the inside line and went to the high side where he immediately gained ground. Starting 16th in the 24 car field, was the 20-time World of Outlaws champion.
He was sensational to watch as the 58 year-old worked his magic in the traffic.

Steve ranged up on Max Dumesny and Ian Madsen who touched and Kinser split them in a flash. Blaney succumbed to the constant pressure of Kraig who was in no mood to settle for second.

Once in front he drew away to win from Ohio's Dale Blaney and his dad, the King of the sprint car set.

It was a great result for the Kinser clan, Bad Boy Buggies, Ohio's Dale Blaney and Active Power Steering sponsor and car owner David Doherty.

"This is my first main event win in Australia and I'm really pleased to do it here at Valvoline Raceway," Kraig confessed (as he proudly stood centre on the podium with Dale Blaney on his right and dad Steve on the left).

"I can't say how good this feels for our team and with a little luck, we might get close to doing the same here on Wednesday night in the AGP," he added.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/world-derby-belongs-to-kraig-kinser/


----------



## Ckg2011

*URC Sprints Confirm 2014 Slate​*
Officials with the Rislone URC Sprint Series have announced the 2014 schedule of events for the series, which includes two visits to the Southeast.
The 2014 season gets underway with a pair of non-point events, beginning on April 11 at Carolina Speedway in Gastonia, N.C. The second non-point event is scheduled for April 12 at Lancaster (S.C.) Speedway.

The first points-paying event of 2014 is slated for April 19 when the series invades Selinsgrove (Pa.) Speedway on April 19. The series will visit Selinsgrove six times in 2014, including Sept. 27 for an $8,000-to-win main event.

Other venues on the schedule include Big Diamond Raceway in Minersville, Pa.; Bedford (Pa.) Speedway; Delaware Int'l Speedway in Delmar, Del.; Grandview Speedway in Bechtelsville, Pa.; Lincoln Speedway in Abbottstown, Pa.; Williams Grove Speedway in Mechanicsburg, Pa.; Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md.; Winchester (Va.) Speedway; Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway; and Cherokee Speedway in Gaffney, S.C. The season wraps at Grandview Speedway on Oct. 18.

*2014 Rislone URC Sprint Series Schedule​*

April 11 - Carolina Speedway - Gastonia, N.C.
April 12 - Lancaster Speedway - Lancaster, S.C.
April 19 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
April 25 - Big Diamond Raceway - Minersville, Pa.
May 10 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
May 16 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
May 17 - Delaware Int'l Speedway - Delmar, Del.
May 25 - Grandview Speedway - Bechtelsville, Pa.
June 4 - Lincoln Speedway - Abbottstown, Pa.
June 6 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
June 13 - Potomac Speedway - Budds Creek, Md.
June 14 - Winchester Speedway - Winchester, Va.
June 20 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
June 21 - Grandview Speedway - Bechtelsville, Pa.
June 28 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
July 26 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
Aug. 1 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
Aug. 9 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
Aug. 22 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
Aug. 23 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
Aug. 30 - Delaware Int'l Speedway - Delmar, Del.
Sept. 27 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
Oct. 3 - Carolina Speedway - Gastonia, N.C.
Oct. 4 - Cherokee Speedway - Gaffney, S.C.
Oct. 18 - Grandview Speedway - Bechtelsville, Pa.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/urc-sprints-confirm-2014-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Sprint Car Champion Daryn Pittman Named EMPA Driver of The Year​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Team Has Weller Excited For 2014​*
At 28 years old, Josh Weller will start his eleventh season of sprint car racing and he's more excited about 2014 then any prior season.

Known as "The Wild Child," the native of Mertztown, Pa., has firmly landed in the seat of the Eldreth Construction 360 sprint car, the 2013 Rislone URC Sprint Series championship winning ride owned by Kenny Eldreth.

"We're excited about the team and our goal is to go out and win races and hopefully, the championship will follow," Weller said. "I really what to get Kenny back-to-back URC owner titles."

Weller has been racing a long time, starting in quarter midgets in 1994. He earned the nickname "The Wild Child" on his way to some 86 victories. He advanced into micro-sprints where he enjoyed success and in 2003 he moved into 360 sprint cars with URC. That year, Weller was URC's Rookie of the Year.

Weller has six URC 360 sprint victories and his talent was further demonstrated by winning 360 sprint features with ASCS and the USCS sprint car tours.

"The deal with Kenny Eldreth came to be fairly quick. We knew Kenny and well, he's a good person with high integrity and honestly, I just want to win races for this guy," said Weller.

Weller is a quiet, a rather reserve kind of guy, but when you get him talking about Kenny Eldreth and the coming Rislone URC Series, he begins turning more RPM's then his 360 sprint car motor. With this energy and excitement, they very well will could make them the team to beat.

For Weller, this is also a lot about family. His wife (Tina) and daughter (Aubrey) are with him at all the races. His parents, Rick and Kim, are a big part of the team as well. Weller's dad Rick, the long-time chief mechanic for the team, will again be the set-up man for the Eldreth Construction KramerKraft No. 25 sprint car. Joining Eldreth Construction as a team sponsor is Assured Automation, a New Jersey based business that handles automated valves and equipment.

The Rislone URC Sprint Series schedule features 25 race dates with many shows in Central Pennsylvania at the race tracks all sprint car drivers want to compete at. Williams Grove, Lincoln, Selinsgrove and Port Royal are all firmly planted in the URC schedule.

"My favorite track is Grandview. It's a drivers' race track and you can make or break your own night," Weller said. "You don't always need the best equipment, but at Grandview you need to have it running at the end of the race."

Weller is known for his come from behind style. No matter how far back he starts, he somehow makes his way to the front by the end of race. In 2013, he earned the most hard charger bonus awards and one night, between the heat and the feature, he actually passed a total of 40 cars.

"We set our car up for the end of the race and let the track come to the car. As for the driver, I need to be strong the entire race, up on the wheel and you must just keep digging your way to the front, something I learned from racing the 410 sprints," said Weller.

URC has several Super Series events on the schedule, facing off with some of the best sprint car drivers in Central Pennsylvania.

"For the Super Series races, we have to step up our program, it's tough and we need to be on our game and they need to be off," Weller said. "The competition at these shows are guys like Robbie Stillwaggon, Davie Franek, Chuck Hebing, Pat Cannon, Mark Smith and Blane Heimbach."

So out of the gate, at the first green flag, the team of Weller and Eldreth plan to be a dominant force and they are very optimistic about 2014.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/new-team-has-weller-excited-for-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NES Announcers Formation of the New Egypt RaceSaver® Sprint Series​*
In 2014, the New Egypt Speedway will be running its own RaceSaver® Sprint division titled the New Egypt RaceSaver® Sprint Series. After the TSRS club management and New Egypt Speedway management mutually decided to part ways, the Speedway began negotiations with the RaceSaver® Series and its founder French Grimes to become a RaceSaver® sanctioned track to preserve RaceSaver® Sprint racing at the Speedway for many years to come.

Under the leadership of New Egypt Speedway, the NERS series will race 14 times in 2014 with the rules, handicapping, and point payout remaining the same as it was under the TSRS banner. The Speedway tech officials will work closely with French Grimes to keep the integrity of the RaceSaver® name while the division races with the Speedway. New Egypt tech officials will seal new motors with a RaceSaver® seal and will honor motors sealed by a RaceSaver® legal organization. Tech officials will place numbered destructible tape over all previous seals that will show evidence if it is tampered with.

The 2013 purse will remain intact, while drivers vote to decide how they would like the payout to be distributed. Those finishing in the top 10 in points at the conclusion of the 2014 season will be honored at the annual Awards Banquet at the end of the season.

The NERS series will also be given several practice seasons at the beginning of the year to try to establish a wingless rules package. This is a goal of the Speedway to produce safe and cost effective wingless racing within the RaceSaver® division during the 2014 season. The Speedway would like to debut the wingless NERS during our Military Heroes 30 event on July 5, 2014. A special payout will be devised for all NERS wingless events.

The 2014 addition of the All Star Cup Shootout will also add the NERS series to its schedule. Much like the Modified and Crate divisions series, any RaceSaver® Sprint can enter for their home track or tracks for a $50 per track fee to be entered into the season long point standings. The 25-lap feature will pay $3,005 to win and $200 to take the green. The Sprint All Star Cup point standings will pay $3,005 to win. With the addition of sponsors, both the race payout and the point payout may increase. The Sprint All Star Cup entry forms can be found on the Speedway's website www.newegyptspeedway.net under the 2014 Forms section.

For more information on the NERS series or All Star Cup, visit our website, "Like" us of Facebook/NewEgyptSpeedwayOfficial, or follow us on Twitter @nesspeedway.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/nes-announcers-formation-of-the-new-egypt-racesaver-sprint-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lines Leaves 'Em All Behind​*
South Australian Steven Lines dominated the fourth round of the ENZED World Series Sprintcars Speedweek Series with a commanding win in front of a huge crowd at Geelong's Avalon Raceway tonight.

Indeed the Mt. Gambier born and bred throttle stomper seemed to get better the further into the 35 lap A-Main race he went, leading home Robbie Farr in second, James McFadden in third, Brad Keller fourth, Brooke Tatnell fifth, Shaun Dobson sixth, Brad Sweet seventh, Luke Dillon eighth, Shane Stewart ninth and Stephen Bell rounding out the top ten.

Coming home in eleventh was Jamie Veal followed by the wounded (car) David Murcott in twelfth and John Vogels thirteenth.

Lines paid tribute to his crew chief Craig Bennett in victory lane, citing the car as 'perfect' in its set up for the night.

"The car kept getting better and better," he smiled, "we really didn't have to change a thing, even during the red light stoppage. I knew we had a great car because that's what the boys gave me. There wasn't much I couldn't do with it. This really makes up for our disappointment in Mt. Gambier two nights ago. I can't thank Brian Hall and everyone associated with this team enough."

Though he's not contracted to contest the series 2011 WSS champion Robbie Farr now leads the points as a result of his second place finish tonight and the fact that he played his 'joker card' and doubled his points in tonight's main event.

He set quick time in Revolution Racegear qualifying too.

"We had nothing to lose given that we're not running the next round so we played the Joker for some fun, and in the end we wound up the points leader until January 1. It was fun tonight, the boys are getting a handle on our new car and even though we didn't have anything for Linesy we ran strongly all night," Farr grinned.

James McFadden rued his third place finish in the Totally Workwear #1 Cool.

"Don't get me wrong, we're fast," he said, "but we just can't catch a break and get a win right now. I know it can't be too far around the corner but it's frustrating when we're fast and we can't get the job done. Steve (Lines) did a great job but we need to turn this around and get some points."

South Australian rising talent Brad Keller showed why he is one of the country's most underrated drivers by starting on the front row alongside Lines (who won the Amadio Wines Top 8 Shootout) and holding on to second place for much of the race before eventually placing fourth.

"He's doing a great job," complimented Steven Lines, "he's had a killer week so far and he's showing a lot of good car speed. I'm really proud of he's going."

Brooke Tatnell looked to be a podium proposition around mid-race but couldn't quite crack the defences of Keller to break through early and then had to fight James McFadden for position for several laps.

The race was marred by the only red light stoppage when the vastly improved Mitch Foster (who did a sensational job to qualify on the third row of the grid for the main event in his William Adams CAT #4) spun the car in front of the rapid Kyle Hirst in an incident that saw Hirst roll over and involve Garry Brazier, Grant Anderson and David Murcott.

Hirst couldn't restart, neither could Brazier, and Anderson and Murcott made it back out there with limited impact on the remaining laps.

DNF's for the night in the A-Main included Darren Mollenoyux (crash) Trevor Green (crash) Garry Brazier (crash) Grant Anderson (crash) Dylan Jenkin (mechanical) Brett Milburn (mechanical) and Mitch Foster (crash).

Luke Dillon charged from 15th (he won the B-Main) starting spot in the A-Main to an eventual 8th in the Diamond Bay Motorsports Maxim whilst Brad Sweet's eventual 7th in front of Dillon was not really representative of his speed considering he'd been to the rear of the field earlier after getting caught up in a crash.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/lines-leaves-em-all-behind/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haudenschild To Chase All Star Sprint Crown​*
Destiny Motorsports has announced that they will compete for the 2014 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions championship with driver Jac Haudenschild at the wheel of the No. 9 entry.

The team will fill their schedule with World of Outlaws races as well as a two week trip to Knoxville, Iowa, in August with Haudenschild totaling roughly 85 races.

"Our entire organization is thrilled for the upcoming season," Destiny Motorsports Owner Rick Rogers said. "We have upgraded our truck and trailer, and the boys have been busy at the shop getting things ready for us to start our season in February."

The team, under the direction of veteran Crew Chief Scott Benic, will kick their season off with the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions in Georgia at the beginning of February and will follow them into Florida.

The team will compete with both the All Stars and World of Outlaws before closing speedweeks at the East Bay Raceway Park competing in 360ci action.

Heading into the March, Destiny Motorsports will follow the World of Outlaws out West where they are scheduled to be in action in Las Vegas, Nev., as well as in Tucson, Ariz., and could potentially follow them into California, but that part of the schedule is yet to be determined.

In April, they return to All Star action as the series competes in Ohio and Pennsylvania, and in between those two trips they will follow the Outlaws in their return trip to the Devil's Bowl Speedway in Texas. In May the team will continue to race in Ohio and Pennsylvania as they battle with both the All Stars and the World of Outlaws at a few historic venues, including Eldora Speedway as well as Williams Grove Speedway.

As the summer months approach the schedule ramps up, as they have an Eastern All Stars Speedweek in New York and Pennsylvania, and then Ohio Speedweek, which kicks off on June 20 and includes 13 races in 19 nights.

July brings a fleet of All Star races, as well as a trip to the Eldora Speedway for the coveted King's Royal. In 2013 the team started on the pole at this race and performed very well, and is hoping Haudenschild can continue his success at the popular track.

August marks a return trip to both the Knoxville 360 Nationals as well as the Knoxville Nationals, and after just missing the A Main in the 410 Nationals last season, the team is eagerly looking forward to their return trip.
With All Star shows scattered through September and October, the 2014 season will conclude where the partnership with 'The Wild Child' began, and that is at the World Finals in Concord, N.C.

"We are excited to go for the All Star Championship with Jac (Haudenschild)", Rogers said. "Over the winter he has assured me he will drive the wheels off of our car, and hopefully at the end of the season will be celebrating a series Championship."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../haudenschild-to-chase-all-star-sprint-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Stars Ready To Start 2014 In Florida​*
The University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions will warm up the frigid winter with hot racing action in the south to kick off the 2014 season.

There will be five events scheduled for Florida in February with a minor adjustment to the original schedule - a third race has been added at Bubba Raceway Park and is being substituted for the originally scheduled Screven Motor Speedway event.

It all kicks off with three straight nights of racing at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Florida. The Thursday, Feb. 6 event will pay $3,000 to the winner while Friday, Feb. 7 will pay $4,000 and the finale on Saturday, Feb. 8 paying $7,000 to win. The southern events - all part of the UNOH All Stars' Eastern Region points - will wrap up at Volusia Speedway Park on Wednesday and Thursday, Feb. 12 and 13, each paying $5,000 to win.

"The scheduling move makes it more convenient for the fans and race teams. We are excited to kick off our season at two of Florida's premiere dirt tracks," said Guy Webb, President of the UNOH All Stars.

Last year, of the five events scheduled, only the two events at Bubba Raceway Park were contested as rain claimed the other three races. Donny Schatz swept both events at the Ocala speedplant.

The 2014 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions roster of race teams will be impressive. Hartford, Ohio's Dale Blaney scored his fourth series championship in 2013 and along the way ran his career feature win total to 99 - more than any other driver in the history of the series. He also scored the series' Ohio Region title. Blaney and long-time mechanic George Fisher are teaming up with new car owner Tony Kennedy for 2014 aboard the No. 14K. Tim Shaffer, who won four consecutive All Star championships (2009-2012), is teaming up with car owner Bryan Grove in the No. 45 for 2014.

Pittsburgh's Danny Holtgraver is coming off a third place in the UNOH All Star points and is also in a new ride for 2014 - the Tim Hunter No. 10H. Look for other young drivers to be back such as Findlay, Ohio's Caleb Helms and West Union, Ohio's Trey Gustin.

But what has a lot of fans excited is the return of four-time series champion Chad Kemenah of Findlay, Ohio and "The Wild Child," Jac Haudenschild. Kemenah, who has been competing the last several years with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, won All Star titles in 2002, 2003, 2004 and 2005. Haudenschild is teaming up with Rick Rogers and the Destiny Motorsports No. 9w to make a bid for the UNOH All Star title in 2014.

Knoxville, Iowa's Wayne Johnson has also announced plans to battle for the All Star title in 2014. Also look for drivers such as former All Star standout David Gravel and the Phoenix Racing No. 59 team along with NASCAR Sprint Cup driver Dave Blaney. Schedule permitting, up-and-coming driver Christopher Bell has taken over the CH Motorsports No. 83 for 2014 and keep an eye on Australian hot-shoe James McFadden in the Gaerte-Norman No. 3G.

The Florida events also draw several of the teams from the tough Central Pennsylvania circuit who will be gunning for the UNOH All Star's Eastern Region point fund which was claimed in 2013 by Lance Dewease. Some World of Outlaws teams also compete with the series in Florida.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/all-stars-ready-to-start-2014-in-florida/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ESS Sprints Coming To Thunder Mountain​*
For the first time in speedway history, the lightning-fast 360 Sprint Cars of the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints (ESS) will descend on Thunder Mountain Speedway in 2014.

The inaugural ESS appearance at Thunder Mountain has been set for Saturday, Aug. 30 during the series' Lucas Oil-backed 31st anniversary tour.

The Labor Day weekend Saturday spectacular at Thunder Mountain will be co-promoted by Brett Deyo of BD Motorsports Media and speedway owner Karl Spoonhower. It will mark the second co-promotion of the '14 season for Deyo and Spoonhower, who have teamed up for the previously announced 'Lightning on the Mountain' presented by Rochinski Contracting Services 50-lap big-block/small-block Modified Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP event on Tuesday, May 20.

The 360 Sprint Cars of ESS will run 25 laps for a minimum of $2,000 to win in their debut at Thunder Mountain, a racy, tire-wear-friendly three-eighths-mile clay oval located in Center Lisle, N.Y., minutes off the Whitney Point/Lisle interchange (Exit 8) on Interstate 81 (approximately 20 miles north of Binghamton).

Fireworks will be part of the 'Sprint Car Saturday Night' special, in addition to a pre-race holiday picnic/barbecue. To complete the 'Sprint Car Saturday Night' theme, the CRSA 305 Sprint Cars and SRP 600cc Micro-Sprints will be part of the program. ESS president Dean Reynolds is pleased to add Thunder Mountain to the fold.

"Thunder Mountain is a track we have targeted for years to hold an ESS event: it has a great location," Reynolds said. "I've always wanted a show there. We're thrilled to team up with BD Motorsports Media for this show. We know it will be special. And we are all happy to have Karl back at Thunder Mountain: we've heard about all the good things he's done already. We're proud to be aligned with Brett and Karl."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/ess-sprints-coming-to-thunder-mountain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Georgia Boot Backs Super Bowl of Racing​*
Georgia Boot has signed on as the title sponsor of the Super Bowl of Racing Feb. 6-8 at Golden Isles Speedway.

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series tripleheader will be known as the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing.

The Feb. 7-8 events will be the first point races of the season for the series. Both races will be taped by the Lucas Oil Production Studios for broadcast on the MAVTV Network.

Georgia Boot has also signed on as the presenting sponsor of the Crew Chief of the Year Award for the series.

"In addition to being a proud marketing partner of Clint Bowyer Racing's No. 15 team, Georgia Boot is excited to increase our involvement with the LOLMDS in 2014 and be a part of the opening weekend at GIS in Georgia," said Seann Anderson, Georgia Boot Racing Manager.

"We are also thrilled to be the presenting sponsor of the 2014 Crew Chief of the Year Award. We believe this award provides a wonderful opportunity to pay tribute to the hard working men and women who, along with their crews, work tirelessly each week to help their team be successful. To say this is going to be an exciting year for Georgia Boot and the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series would be an understatement."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/georgia-boot-backs-super-bowl-of-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Santa Maria & Ventura Added To KWS Slate​*
The King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series has added a pair of events to its schedule, creating an 18-race calendar that takes the series to 12 different California dirt tracks.

On Sept. 12, the series will return to Santa Maria Speedway for the second straight season. The unique one-third mile clay oval is nestled in a semi amphitheater of natural terrain, sheltered by dense eucalyptus trees at the top and to the back of the bleacher area.

The following night, Sept. 13, will see history take place when the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series heads to the Ventura Raceway for the first winged sprint car event at the track. The facility has been a favorite stop among non-winged sprint car and midget competitors, but has never hosted winged sprints.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/santa-maria-ventura-added-to-kws-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Whitwell Dominates Winter Extreme*

Local driver R.C. Whitwell started on the pole and won Saturday night's NDRL-sanctioned Winter Extreme Series dirt late model event at Tucson Int'l Raceway.
Whitwell banked $3,000 for beating Billy Moyer to the checkered flag on the three-eighths-mile dirt track. Will Vaught, Jimmy Mars and Shane Clanton rounded out the top five.
The finish:

*Nationalspeedsportnews.com*


----------



## Ckg2011

*East Coast Snocross Series Returns to Fonda Speedway​*
Due to insufficient site conditions for the February 1 & 2 East Coast Snocross (ECS) event scheduled for Lake George, NY, the ECS tour will return to the Fonda Speedway on those dates.

The Fonda Speedway hosted event number two on the ECS Snocross schedule and will now host event number five on the schedule as well. Despite rainy conditions at the inaugural event at the speedway back in January, spectator support was excellent for the ECS debut at the famed dirt track known as the "Track of Champions".

A great opportunity for the little snocrossers at Fonda will be that all 120cc classes will be FREE ENTRY on Saturday, February 1st as the ECS Tour returns to Fonda so bring your friends and experience the thrill of snocross racing with your little folks.

Those new to snocross, please make sure all safety requirements are in place before signing up including helmet, gloves, safety vest, and working tether kill switch. Tek Vests will be available to rent in the event you do not have one.

The event at Fonda will be sponsored by DeLorenzo Speedway Management, Recovery Sports Grill, REO Welding, BBL Carlton, and Parker & Hammond. Racer gates for the pit area will open at 6:45 a.m. with spectator gates opening at 10:30 a.m. and pro racing beginning at 11:45 a.m. Spectator admission at Fonda will be $12 for adults per day, $5 for kids ages 8-12, while children 7 and under are free!

RESULTS FROM THE JANUARY SNOCROSS EVENT AT FONDA

At the first snocross events held at Fonda back on January 11 & 12 Wisconsin native Mike Bauer and multi-time champion Danny Poirier split the Pro finals as the East Coast Snocross (ECS) series made a highly-successful debut at the historic "Track of Champions" Fonda Speedway in Fonda, New York.

Bauer (Jess Racing/Arctic Cat) won Saturday's gruelling 12-lap Pro Open battle over Poirier and Pro rookie Mike Pilotte (Team Southside/Mystic Lubricants Polaris), while Poirier (Ingles Performance/Ski-doo) led from start to finish in Sunday's 10-lap final. Poirier's teammates Mathieu Morin of Val D'Or, Quebec, and Michigan native Kevin Wallenstein finished second and third respectively on Sunday to give the Ingles squad an impressive first-time sweep of the Pro podium.

"Lincoln (Lemieux) had gotten a great start and I just kept pace with him while trying different lines," Bauer said after the event win back in January at Fonda. "After the halfway point, I felt relaxed and ready to push. The rain made visibility very difficult, but I'm pumped to come through for the win. Carl, Ziggy and this whole Jess Racing Arctic Cat team is working hard to make this happen. I'm excited to win and can't wait to see what the next races will bring."

"I pushed hard the entire race and was able to get the win," Poirier said. "Mathieu (Morin) was right on my bumper the whole way, but my sled was perfect. I've put in a lot of time with my mechanics, Ingles and Ski-doo to get to this level of performance. I'm more comfortable on this new Ski-doo than any other sled I've ridden in my career. Yet I'm still learning the sled and think I can do even better."

Jesse James Bonaduce (Miksen Racing/Ski-doo) continued his early-season assault on the Pro-Lite title with another win Saturday. On Sunday, it was another Pro-Lite rookie who turned some heads. Young Hunter Patenaude grabbed the holeshot and led all eight laps to prevail in a hotly-contested affair. In Sport action at Fonda, rising star Cody Paolella won the Super Stock finals both Saturday and Sunday.

Other final found winners over the weekend in January at Fonda included Marco Travaglini (Jr. 16-17 Sat.) and Vermonter Bradley Tatro (Jr. 16-17 Sun.); Steffanie Lemieux-Bell (Pro Women Saturday and Sunday); Joe Lemieux (Plus 30 Pro Am); and Bruce Gaspardi Jr. (Plus 25/35 Saturday and Sunday).

For more information about the Fonda Speedway you can go to their website www.fondaspeedway.com or for more information on the East Coast Snocross Series you can go to their website www.eastcoastsnocross.com

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/east-coast-snocross-series-returns-to-fonda-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IRA Sprints Set 30 Race Schedule​*
The Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series has announced a 30-race slate for the traveling winged 410 sprint car series that will take it to 15 tracks with 29 races in Wisconsin and one in Illinois.

"We're really fortunate to have so much interest from the tracks which are relatively close for most of our core teams," said IRA President Steve Sinclair. "We definitely hit all the Wisconsin markets, and racing at 15 tracks certainly still gives us the travel feel."

Thirteen of the 15 tracks appearing on the 2014 schedule hosted events in 2013.

Seymour (Wis.) Speedway is back on the schedule after an absence of several years, but the most publicized addition to the schedule will be Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis. IRA hasn't competed at Angell Park since 1985, but planned changes to the track's configuration should make the historic midget venue more friendly for bigger cars. IRA and the Badger midgets will share the card for both Angell Park appearances.

Beaver Dam (Wis.) Speedway and Wilmot (Wis.) Raceway will play major roles as each will host five dates, including the Jim Wipperfurth Memorial at BDR and the Kenosha Co. Fair doubleheader at Wilmot. Sheboygan County Fair Park's Plymouth Dirt Track will host three shows, all of which, including the Sheboygan County Fair date, will be shared with the PDTR/MSA 360 Sprints.

Angell Park, Cedar Lake Speedway, Dodge County Speedway, Oshkosh (Wis.) Speed Zone and 141 Speedway in Maribel, Wis., will each have two events, while single visits will be contested at ABC Raceway, Superior Speedway, Eagle Valley Speedway, Langlade County Speedway, LaSalle (Ill.) Speedway , Rice Lake (Wis.) Speedway and Seymour Speedway.

"This schedule is even a little more friendly than last year's. A few off weekends plus less work days, though we still have some double and tripleheader weekends," Sinclair said. "We're blessed to have the support of so many good tracks, plus a tremendously loyal staff and core group of racers. 2014 should be another banner year for IRA."

*2014 Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series Schedeule​*
April 19 - Oshkosh SpeedZone - Oshkosh, Wis.
April 26 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.
May 17 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.
May 24 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
May 25 - 141 Speedway - Francis Creek, Wis.
May 31 - Cedar Lake Speedway - New Richmond, Wis.
June 1 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 7 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.
June 14 - Sheboygan Co. Fair Park - Plymouth, Wis.
June 20 - Oshkosh SpeedZone - Oshkosh, Wis.
June 21 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
July 11 - Dodge Co. Fairgrounds - Beaver Dam, Wis.
July 12 - Rice Lake Speedway - Rice Lake, Wis.
July 19 - Wilmot Raceway (w/All Stars) - Wilmot, Wis.
July 20 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis
July 25 - Langlade County Speedway (Fair) - Antigo, Wis.
July 26 - ABC Raceway - Ashland, Wis.
July 27 - Eagle Valley Speedway - Jim Falls, Wis.
Aug. 2 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.
Aug, 15 - Wilmot Raceway (Fair) - Wilmot, Wis.
Aug. 16 - Wilmot Raceway (Fair) - Wilmot, Wis.
Aug. 17 - Seymour Speedway - Seymour, Wis.
Aug. 23 - LaSalle Speedway (w/MOWA) - LaSalle, Ill.
Aug. 29 - Sheboygan Co. Fair Park (Fair) - Plymouth, Wis.
Aug. 31 - 141 Speedway - Francis Creek, Wis.
Sept. 5 - Amsoil Speedway - Superior, Wis
Sept. 6 - Cedar Lake Speedway - New Richmond, Wis.
Sept. 13 - Sheboygan Co. Fair Park - Plymouth, Wis.
Sept. 20 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.
Sept. 27 - Dodge Co. Fairgrounds - Beaver Dam, Wis.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/ira-sprints-set-30-race-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Salina Confirms Lucas ASCS Date​*
Promoters of the Salina Speedway in Salina, Kan., have confirmed the return of the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, along with the Speedway Motors Midwest Region on Friday, May 30 ahead of the Eagle Nationals presented by TBJ Promotions.

Salina Speedway is a three-eighths mile, semi-banked, clay oval located in the farmlands of north-central Kansas.

The May, 2014 visit will mark the third time in as many years the Lucas Oil ASCS National Series has visited the Kansas oval. This is the first time the race has been co-sanctioned with any of the ASCS regional series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/salina-confirms-lucas-ascs-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Stops Bubba Late Models Again​*
Three days of rain and cold temperatures has postponed the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Bubba's Army Winternationals Presented By Rock Auto.com for the third straight day at Bubba Raceway Park.

An encouraging weather forecast for Friday and Saturday has led track and series officials to schedule three races in the next two days.

Friday's race will now be a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race. There will be a double show on Saturday.

On Saturday afternoon, the 40-lap $2,000-to-win race that was postponed on Tuesday night will be run. After the completion of that event, the grandstand will be cleared, and readmitted for a 50-lap $3,000-to-win evening race.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/rain-stops-bubba-late-models-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Joey Saldana Reveals What Makes Him Tick​*





He's nicknamed the "Brownsburg Bullet." And since winning the 1996 World of Outlaws Rookie of the Year crown Joey Saldana has collected nearly 100 wins at tracks all across the country. At the time of this writing he was seventh on the World of Outlaws Sprint Cars all time wins list-and climbing.

So there can be no argument with the statement that Joey Saldana is a racer's racer. You simply can't fake the talent, the drive and the determination it takes to win that much and that often.

In this video Saldana offers a very revealing look at what makes him tick. It is an interesting look at what's required to make a Sprint Car driver so successful. It's about more than hand-eye coordination-Saldana talks about making the decision to get back into the race car after injuries sufferend in some pretty tough wrecks. Simply put, it's a fascinating look at the mindset of an ultra-competitive driver.

*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/joey-saldana-reveals-what-makes-him-tick-as-a-driver/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws & FVP Preparing For Vegas Party​*
The bright lights of Las Vegas will shine on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series when it invades one of the biggest entertainment cities on the planet for the two-night FVP Outlaw Showdown March 5-6 at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

FVP and the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars will get top billing at Las Vegas Motor Speedway on Wednesday and Thursday during the city's biggest racing week of the year. Tony Stewart Racing's Donny Schatz is a seven-time winner at Las Vegas but Daryn Pittman of Kasey Kahne Racing will be seeking a victory to help him defend his series championship.

In addition, the FVP Outlaw Showdown will mark the final time the legendary Steve Kinser will be competing for a World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series crown during his "Salute to the King" season at the Las Vegas dirt track. Kinser is a 20-time champion who has earned four of his 576 career victories at the half-mile speedway just north of The Strip.

FVP, a leading provider of OE-quality aftermarket automotive parts, is title sponsor of the event and excited to join the fans for an incredible event.

"FVP has long been involved in sprint car racing and we're pleased to partner with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars at a world-class facility like Las Vegas," FVP's Joel Quetschenbach said. "The FVP Outlaw Showdown is going to be a huge two days in the country's most electric city."

Also on the card with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series will be West Coast Late Models and IMCA Modifieds on Wednesday, and West Coast 360 non-wing sprint cars and IMCA Modifieds on Thursday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/outlaws-fvp-preparing-for-vegas-party/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Southwest Announces Race Dates​*
The Hose Advantage Store ASCS Southwest Region has announced its 2014 lineup of events.
The nineteen dates which have been confirmed includes dates in Arizona, New Mexico and west Texas, with one TBA on the list. There is still a potential for additional dates as the season approaches.

The seventh season for the Arizona based region of the ASCS Nation, the 2014 season is scheduled to begin Feb. 28-March 1 with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real at the Cocopah Speedway just outside Yuma, Ariz. The event is one of several scheduled to be filmed for delayed broadcast on MAVTV.

Tucson (Ariz.) Int'l Raceway will take the bulk of the 2014 dates with seven, including the two day Labor Day special on Aug. 30-31. Cocopah Speedway, Somerton, Ariz, will see the regional series on four occasions, along with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour.

The Phoenix metropolitan area will enjoy the Hose Advantage Store Southwest Region on five occasions with visits to the Arizona Speedway in Queen Creek. Track management of the Arizona Speedway have taken control of the Central Arizona Raceway in Casa Grande for the 2014 season, scheduling a single event with the Southwest Region on May 31.

El Paso Speedway Park in El Paso, Texas, and the Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., will see the region along with the National Tour Nov. 7-8.

Rick Ziehl has been the undisputed champion of the Hose Advantage Store Southwest Region over the past six years. The Las Cruces, N.M., shoe will again pilot the John Ziehl/Lucas Oil No. 20z for the 2014 season. The 2013 season saw 103 drivers in competition in at least one event.

*2014 Hose Advantage Store ASCS Southwest Regional Schedule​*
Feb 28 - Cocopah Speedway - Somerton, Ariz.*
March 1 - Cocopah Speedway - Somerton, Ariz.*
March 14 - TBA - TBA*
March 15 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.*
April 5 - Tucson Int'l Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
May 3 - Tucson Int'l Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
May 17 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
May 31 - Central Arizona Raceway - Casa Grande, Ariz.
June 28 - Tucson Int'l Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
July 5 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
July 26 - Tucson Int'l Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
Aug. 30 - Tucson Int'l Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
Aug. 31 - Tucson Int'l Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
Sept. 20 - Tucson Int'l Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
Oct. 4 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
Oct. 25 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
Nov. 7 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas*
Nov. 8 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.*
Nov. 14 - Cocopah Speedway - Somerton, Ariz.*
Nov. 15 - Cocopah Speedway - Somerton, Ariz.*​
**indicates events in conjunction with Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour​*
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-southwest-announces-race-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tentative ASCS Warrior Schedule Set​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region has released its tentative 2014 schedule, with more dates in the works.

Taking the helm for the 2014 season, Larry Hol has presented the first 14 confirmed dates for the Missouri-based region that include stops in Illinois, Kansas and Missouri.

The season will open at Springfield Raceway with a co-sanctioned event with the American Bank of Oklahoma Sooner Region on April 19.

Lucas Oil Speedway in Wheatland, Mo., graces the schedule four times with the Impact Open Wheel Showdown on May 3, followed by the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour on June 21 and the Hockett/McMillin Memorial Sept. 26-27.

The high-banked Randolph County Raceway holds three shows on July 5 then again on Aug. 30-31. The other high-banked favorite of the Warrior Region is U.S. 36 Raceway with a pair of nights on June 13 and Sept. 13.

Joining with the Sprint Invaders on Aug. 17, the two sanctions will go head-to-head at the Quincy Raceways in Quincy, Ill.

Other tracks in the lineup include the Double X Speedway in California, Mo., as well as the long awaited return to the Lakeside Speedway.

Jonathan Cornell enters as defending champion of the Speedway Motors Warrior Region.

*Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior - Regional Schedule​*
April 19 - Springfield Raceway - Springfield, Mo.
May 3 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
May 8 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.
May 25 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
June 13 - U.S. 36 Raceway - Cameron, Mo.
June 21 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
July 5 - Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, Mo.
July 20 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
Aug. 17 - Quincy Raceways - Quincy, Ill.
Aug. 30-31 - Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, Mo.
Sept. 13 - U.S. 36 Raceway - Cameron, Mo.
Sept. 26-27 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/tentative-ascs-warrior-schedule-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andretti Set For Limited USAC Schedule​*
Third-generation driver Jarett Andretti will compete in every pavement USAC TRAXXAS Silver Crown Series event and 17 USAC National Sprint Car events, covering 11 states.

Window World, a longtime supporter of both Jarett and his father John, will be the primary sponsor of the No. 4 Window World Silver Crown Car in each of the scheduled pavement races and the No. 18 sprint car for selected USAC races.

The car will also carry associate sponsorship from Superior Auto, Schaeffer Oil and Stoops Freightliner.

"I got the opportunity to race at nine new race tracks last year and look forward to the challenge of facing more new tracks this year, thanks to

Window World," Andretti said. "To race around the country will help me gain more experience and progress even quicker. The USAC series has so much history and my family has deep roots racing Sprint and Silver Crown machines as well. Our goal is to have strong finishes for Window World and all of our supporters."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/andretti-set-for-limited-usac-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mathison & Strickler Score At East Bay​*
Dale Mathison and Kyle Strickler claimed Open Wheel Modified victories during night two of the 38th annual Winternationals Tuesday night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Both drivers, as well as the first night winner Kyle Bronson, were first-time winners in the Winternationals which attracted drivers from 15 states and took seven days to complete because of rain the first four days.

Mathison started on pole of the 31-car first feature and led the first 19 laps despite the field being bunched up for seven different caution flags in the 25-lap event, worth $1,000-to-win.

However, the last six laps were a back and forth battle between sixth-starting Devin Gilpin, who led laps 20, 22 and 23, and Mathison, who regained the lead for good on the white-flag lap and won by .685 seconds at Ronnie Luckock's checkered flag.

"Everyone was giving me signs to stay on the bottom of the track, but I had to pick it up a bit when Gilpin passed me," said the winner in his Mars Brothers custom-built chassis powered by an engine built by Tim's automotive. Gilpin held on for second, ahead of Matt Cooper, Travis Varnadore and Jason Gross.

To set the fields for both shows, two laps were run by each car in time trials and the first lap was for the first show and the second lap set the field for the second show. Eight cars timed under the existing track record and the new record holder is now Kyle Bronson, the first Open Wheel Modified to time under 16 seconds with a time of 15.922 seconds.

Strickler, the second feature winner, started on the pole of the 28-car field, but was quickly passed by Kevin Adams who led the first seven laps. Adams had mechanical problems and was passed by athison on lap eight. Third-starting Devin Gilpin took the lead at the midway point with Billy Workman Jr. in hot pursuit.

Workman used and outside move in turn four to take the lead on lap 19 with Adams now second and Strickler fighting his way up to third was leading on lap 21 and lost the lead, but was saved by a yellow flag for debris on the track one lap later with Strickler now in second. Workman got high in turn three and Strickler was there to capitalize on the miscue.

Strickler won over Roger Crouse, who advanced six positions in the last five laps, Kyle Bronson, Kenny Wallace and Austin Sanders.

*The finishes:*

*First feature:* Dale Mathison, Devin Gilpin, Matt Cooper, Travis Varnadore, Jason Gross, Devin Dixon, Kyle Strickler, Buzzie Reutimann, Kevin Adams, Kenny Wallace, Roger Crouse, Collin Thirlby, David Baxter, Tait Davenport, Bill Howard, Thomas Sigler, Matt Miller, Scott Mooers, Dennis Haven, Kyle Bronson, Billy Workman Jr., Lucas Lee, Austin Sanders, Michael Turner, Mike Potosky, Alex Boerner, David Schmauss, Troy Girolamo, Jeff Matthews, Dave Jamison, Paul Rivall.

*Second feature:* Kyle Strickler, Roger Crouse, Kyle Bronson, Kenny Wallace, Austin Sanders, David Schmauss, Bill Howard, Billy Workman Jr., Devin Dixon, Dennis Haven, Matt Cooper, Lucas Lee, Alex Boerner, Scott Mooers, Devin Gilpin, Dave Jamison, Kevin Adams, Jason Gross, Travis Varnadore, Michael Turner, Collin Thirlby, Thomas Sigler, Matt Miller, David Reutimann, Troy Girolamo, David Baxter, Jeff Mathews, Mike Potosky, Paul Rivall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/mathison-strickler-score-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bronson Beats The Fog At East Bay​*
Finally, the 38th annual Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park got underway Monday with the 15th annual Open Wheel Modified feature that fans had been waiting for since last Thursday.

However, it wasn't because of rain this time that caused the program to be cut short after 17 laps - it was dense fog.

Kyle Bronson from nearby Brandon, Fla., was declared the winner after 17 laps of the scheduled 25-lap event paying $1,500 to win over a stellar field of open-wheel modified cars.

It marked the first Winternationals win for him in the Wayne and Shirlene Hammond owned No. 40b car that he started in third spot in a field of 27 cars that showed up here from 12 states to compete for the open-wheel title.

"I knew the inside was the fastest way around the track, but everyone was running down there," Bronson said. "With Kyle Strickler starting on pole and Dale Mathison taking the lead for the next six laps, I decided to try the outside and it worked for me."

Bronson took the lead coming out of turn four in traffic on lap seven as fog began to appear above the track. The win marked the third win in as many tries for the new GRT chassis powered by a Mullins engine.

Mathison stayed close in second with Devin Gilpin in third until making his bid for the runner-up spot by lap nine. A second yellow flag on lap 13 had the fog setting in closer to the running field and by lap 17, the cars on the back stretch hard to see from the flag stand and the scoring tower. At this point in the interest of driver's safety, officials were forced to stop the race.

Behind Bronson and Strickle, Billy Workman, Jr. got third on the last lap followed by Gilpin and Jason Gross Plans for Tuesday include a double show starting with hot laps at 5 p.m.

*The finish:*

*Feature:* Kyle Bronson, Kyle Strickler, Billy Workman Jr., Devin Gilpin, Jason Gross, Roger Crouse, Kenny Wallace, Austin Sanders, Mike Potosky, Devin Dixon, Travis Varnadore, Matt Miller, Jeff Mathhews, Tait Davenport, Michael Turner, Collin Thirlby, David Schmauss, Dave Jamison, David Baxter, Scott Mooers, Dale Mathison, Bill Howard, Matt Cooper, Lucas Lee, Buzzie Reutimann Troy Girolamo, Alex Boerner, David Reutimann, Dennis Haven, Kevin Adams, Nate Bregenzer, Billy Uptegraff.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/bronson-beats-the-fog-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*I-96 Returns To WoO Late Model Schedule​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series will race at I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Mich., for the first time in seven years as part of the national tour's annual late-August doubleheader in the Wolverine State.

I-96 Speedway is set to host the NAPA Auto Parts 'Lake Odessa 50′ Presented by Keyser Manufacturing on Aug. 22. The $10,000-to-win event will precede the previously scheduled NAPA Auto Parts 'Merritt 50′ on Aug. 23, at Merritt Speedway in Lake City, Mich., to form a WoO LMS twin bill in Michigan for the fourth consecutive summer.

The WoO LMS's lone previous appearance at I-96 was a May 2007 event won by Chub Frank of Bear Lake, Pa.

"I think we have the premier facility in the state of Michigan for a World of Outlaws event and we're looking forward to proving it to the fans and race teams," said I-96 Speedway owner and promoter Mike Mouch. "We're just thrilled to have the World of Outlaws Late Models back and we're going to give 150 percent to make this a successful event."

Mouch and Company have already done plenty of preparatory work for the 2014 season. Shortly after the completion of the 2013 campaign construction crews took over I-96 Speedway and created a brand-new three-eighths-mile oval that replaces the facility's longtime half-mile layout - which the 2007 WoO LMS event was run on - and a smaller inner track built several years ago.

"The half-mile was awesome and fast, but it was so big it was a real motor-eater and that was tough on our locals," said Mouch, who in 2013 ran weekly races on his smaller inner oval and specials on the original half-mile. "The three-eighths-mile we put in a few years ago made things better and raced good, but it wasn't real symmetrical - it was off the frontstretch wall and had a couple different corners in (turns) three and four.

"We decided to make one real nice three-eighths-mile track that's the only track we'll use from now on. We had a lot of input from (World of) Outlaw (Sprint Car) drivers and our local drivers to try and come up with the best layout possible, and we brought in engineers to make sure everything was done right.

"We designed a track that's three-eighths of a mile dead in the center, 65 feet wide all the way around, has 13-degree banking - the same banking of the old half-mile - and is open with no walls except for the frontstretch. It's got an eight-degree apron around the bottom and uses the frontstretch and turn one of the half-mile, with an all-new turns three and four.

"It's very nice," he concluded. "We moved a ton of dirt and spent of lot of money to have it engineered and done right and I think we have a good future in front of us because of it. I think it's what everybody's been looking for."

The 'new' I-96 Speedway, which opens its 2014 season on April 25, is one of just seven tracks scheduled to host both the WoO LMS and the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series in 2014. The winged WoO STP Sprint Cars will visit I-96 on May 31.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lincoln Electric Supporting World of Outlaws Sprinters​*
Here's some great news for Sprint Car teams running with the World of Outlaws-Lincoln Electric just announced that it has signed on as a sponsor to support the series and its race teams.










"There are more than 800 dirt tracks in the United States and Lincoln Electric is very excited to partner with the premier dirt racing sanction in the World of Outlaws," says Mickey Holmes, who manages the sports marketing for POWER_MIG_256Lincoln Electric. "The fans are extremely passionate and loyal to their drivers and sponsors. We are thrilled to get the Lincoln Welders brand in front of these passionate fans."

Lincoln Electric will be known as the Official Welder of the World of Outlaws.

"Lincoln Electric is the industry leader and the brand you think of when it comes to all things weldings," World of Outlaws' Ben Geisler says. "Our racers and fans will be happy with the program Lincoln Electric and the World of Outlaws have put in place for 2014."

We look forward to seeing this partnership grow in the coming seasons.

*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/lincoln-electric-supporting-world-of-outlaws-sprinters/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Multi-Car Wreck in IMCA Sportmod Race​*
Here at OneDirt we spend all of our time searching out and working on great stories to bring you, so you can understand why we love it when a member of OneDirt nation sends us something really cool.

Of course, Chris Budzban probably wasn't too happy when he got caught up in this multi-car wreck, but we're happy he videotaped it and sent it to us.

This clip is from an IMCA Sportmod race at Luxemburg Speedway in Luxemburg, Wisc. Last season Chris and his Budzo Racing team enjoyed three wins, finished in the top-five 13 times and came in second overall in the Sport Mod standings. On this night, Budzban says he and his crew were able to make repairs to the car and limp to a fifth-place finish in the feature.






*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/video-multi-car-wreck-in-imca-sportmod-race/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kaeding & Roth Motorsports Ready To Roll​*
As the calendar flips to February, the 2014 racing season is upon us, and Tim Kaeding and his Roth Motorsports team are ready to head to Florida to begin their quest for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Championship.

"It has been a good off season for our team, and I was able to get some racing in overseas to stay sharp, and we are ready to give this World of Outlaw season one-hundred-ten percent all year," Kaeding said. "I can't thank Dennis and Teresa Roth enough for giving me a chance to live out a dream."
With the season firing off on Friday Feb. 14, the team will depart from their Fresno shop at the end of this week and head to the Volusia Speedway in Barberville, Fla., to run with the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions, leading up to the World of Outlaws opener.

"Last season Tim Kaeding and that entire team had a tremendous season on the road," Dennis Roth said. "They earned the opportunity to follow the premier sprint car series in the world full time this year, and we are giving it our all to be successful. The team has worked hard all winter long, and I am excited for them to get started in Florida."

Aside from Kaeding, the team will be made up of long time sprint car mechanic Davy Jones as the crew chief and veteran crewmen Scotty Martin and Brandon Hickman, giving Kaeding a seasoned crew.

Another important member of the team is Troy Welty, who enters his second year as the Roth Motorsports team manager. Though he won't be on the road with the team on a regular basis, Welty has spent the winter preparing the team for their run at the World of Outlaws championship, and will continue to provide the team with the parts and pieces they need to stay up front.

"We have put together a very strong team, and have put some very knowledgeable guys on the road," Roth added. "Tim Kaeding and Davy Jones have already been working together, as they raced together in Australia and picked up a couple of wins, including the Grand Annual Classic, so that gives us some confidence heading into the season."

Though Roth Motorsports is based out of Fresno, Calif., the team has acquired a shop, and house in centrally located Indianapolis, Ind., giving them a 'home-away-from-home' and a place of their own to work out of as their schedule allows.

"Our organization strives to be the best out there, and we feel like we have prepared our team, and put the right pieces together to have a very strong season ahead," Roth said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/kaeding-roth-motorsports-ready-to-roll/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rejuvenated Schuerenberg Ready For 2014​*
Hunter Schuerenberg teamed with Hank Byram's Rock Steady Racing team to become one of the winningest combinations in AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series in 2011 and 2012.

The duo clicked off six wins in that span and were contenders on a nightly basis.

After a consistent start to 2013 that saw them in the middle of a tight point race, the latter half of the year became a struggle that ended with the two parting ways and Schuerenberg piecing together a sparse schedule over the season's final few months.

A busy off-season now has Schuerenberg ready to start strong this season, as he and long-time Silver Crown entrant Gene Nolen have combined forces, along with a multitude of other backers, to assemble a team that Schuerenberg hopes will get him back in the win column.

"It's been a big deal for me to get somebody like Gene Nolen involved, someone that's been in the sport for so long and knows so much about it. He's a great guy who just loves to race," Schuerenberg said of his fledgling operation. "We've become good friends already and things have come together well. The things he brought to the equation were kind of the last things I needed to make everything happen. So many people have stepped up to help out. And not just help me, but Jake (Argo, crew chief) who stuck his neck out to get some things together, too."

The 24-year old tallied seven top-fives and 14 top-tens in 18 USAC races with Rock Steady during 2013, but his union with the No. 35 team ended after Indiana Sprintweek in July. From there, Schuerenberg raced for three other teams but endured three horrific crashes, including in USAC action at Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa for the Ultimate Challenge and during Kokomo (Ind.) Speedway's Sprint Car Smackdown II.

"The end of last year is the most frustrated I have ever been in racing, period," Schuerenberg said. "It's a scary feeling to be at the point of seriously considering getting out. I'd had a string of bad luck, bad accidents, and just a really unfortunate couple months in racing. After having a DNF in a local show at Gas City, chaplain Dave Cochran came up to me in the infield and I was about as defeated as I could be. He told me to pray about it and see where that takes you."

From there, Schuerenberg decided that he wanted to take things into his own hands and find partners to build his own operation.

"I was at a low point there, but I knew I wanted to try to put something together of my own, and a guy named Mark Downey knew what I was going through and got the ball rolling with a little financial help. He is a fan, and it meant a lot to me that he would want to contribute to me staying around. That was pretty much the start of the snowball that has been building since then," Schuerenberg said.

Schuerenberg leaned on many relationships harbored over a career that has now spanned eight seasons of dirt sprint car racing, both with USAC and locally. Schuerenberg began with his family's team as a 16-year old in 2006, notching finishes of third in Wheatland, Missouri and a seventh at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio before getting his first hired ride in 2007. Seven USAC wins have accumulated since then (including his first, for Jeff Walker Racing in 2008).

"There's so many good people in this sport. Guys like Roger Tapy, who gave me my first ride, and Ron Gorby, who has helped me for quite a few years now, and Gene Franckowiak, my engine guy for the last few years and someone who has become a great friend. There's been people like that who don't have a fortune but have worked hard for what they have, and that is kind of the attitude that's become infectious and rubbed off on me," Schuerenberg said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/rejuvenated-schuerenberg-ready-for-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nosbisch Conquers East Bay Crate LMs​*
Jackie Nosbisch Jr. now has six top-10 finishes in the crate late model portion of East Bay Raceway's Winternationals, but he never had a win before Thursday night, nor had he won $2,000 in such a convincing style.

His new Rocket launched ahead of the 22-car field at the halfway mark of the 30-lap feature and finished one-half a lap ahead of the rest of the

competition for an 8.79-second victory over Shan Smith, Josh Peacock, David Pollen Jr. and Keith Nosbisch.

"The car was working flawlessly," said the soft-spoken winner. "We changed stuff around to run the outside because I figured everyone would be on the bottom and right about lap 16, three of us were battling for the lead. Peacock, who had led the first 13 laps until I passed him on the outside on lap 14 and Keith Nosbisch got in the mix also before I decided 'outside' was the only way to go."

Phillip Cobb and Josh Peacock brought the field to the green, but it was Peacock that led through the first three yellow flags and until the halfway mark when Jackie tried the outside to be scored as the leader on lap 14. A rash of yellow flags for minor spins on laps 17 and 18 happened before the Nosbisch machine started to distance its self from the field.

With five laps to go, the winner had a five second lead over Smith and K. Nosbisch who faded at the end to finish fifth with Peacock landing a third and Pollen advancing to fourth.

Time trials were interrupted for 35 minutes when a brief shower hit the track, but when action resumed Keith Nosbisch of near-by Valrico was the new track record holder of with a time of 15.0380 seconds.

*The finish:*

Jack Noshbisch Jr., Shan Smith, Josh Peacock, David Pollen Jr., Keith Nosbisch, David Schmauss, Bryan Bernhardt, Travis Varnadore, Kolby Vanderbergh, Bob Gardner, Steve Miller, Bobby Richardson, Kurt Waush, Bill Tesh, Doug Horton, Jeremy Adamik, Derek Brown, Kyle Musselman, Tommy Prince, Phillip Cobb, Megan Meyer, Jamie Slatton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/nosbisch-conquers-east-bay-crate-lms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Preece & Jankiowiak Rule Trenton​*
Auto racing returned Friday night to New Jersey's State Capital for the first time since the last race at the New Jersey State Fairgrounds in 1980 inside Sun Bank Center and in a rousing program of three-quarter midget indoor racing action, two immensely popular first time winners took home the victories in 20-lap main events.

Ryan Preece gained the lead after a frenetic 17 laps of non-stop action ended with a tangle that took out the top three leaders Jonathan Reid, Jimmy Blewett and Andy Jankowiak.

Preece then ran out the last three laps to win over Patrick Emerling, Neal Williams, Shawn Nye and Matt Janisch.

"If anyone had told me I would win the first TQ 20-lap feature I would never have thought it possible," said Preece, the 2013 NASCAR Whelen Modified Touring Series champion.

In the second 20-lap TQ midget feature, an event punctuated with several accidents, Jankiowiak gained a measure of redemption by leading most of the distance.

"I knew I had a chance when Lou Cicconi was behind me," Jankowiak said. "Louie raced me clean and it gave me some room to work lapped traffic."
Jankowiak's ability to work his way through heavy lapped traffic proved to be the critical difference.

Cicconi was second at the end of the second feature with Reid, like Jankowiak, gaining some measure of satisfaction after his issues in the first feature by taking third. Ryan Tidman, who barely qualified into the Twin Twenties, had an outstanding effort to place fourth and Emerling, by earning fifth.

The Slingshot 25-lap co-feature was won by Gary Hieber Jr., who outran Matt Carman and Tiffany Wambold. Shannon Smith, who ran second to Hieber for the first half of the race, was fourth and Kevin VanValkenburg finished fifth.
Two drivers were transported to area care centers after mishaps during the day. Steve Kemery crashed heavily in TQ midget practice after car's throttle stuck. In the Slingshot feature, Lydia Rueckheim was extricated from her car after complaining of neck pain. Neither driver was believed to have sustained serious injuries.

*The finishes:*

*First feature:*
Ryan Preece, Patrick Emerling, Neal Williams, Shawn Nye, Matt Janisch, Rowan Pennink, Tony DiMattia, Lou Cicconi Jr., Rob Neely, Jimmy Blewett, Ryan Tidman, Luke Thomas, Andy Jankowiak, Matt Roselli, Jonathan Reid, Billy Pauch, Erik Musto, Billy Pauch Jr., Zane Zeiner, Paul Lotier, Bobby Butler, Ted Christopher, Mike Lichty, Anthony Sesely, Richie Pratt Jr.

*Second feature:*
Jankowiak, Cicconi, Reid, Tidman, Emerling, Blewett, Preece, DiMattia, Thomas, Sesely, Zeiner, Williams, Janisch, Pauch Jr., Butler, Neely, Roselli, Musto, Nye, Pauch, Pratt, Lotier, Christopher, Lichty, Pennink.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/preece-jankiowiak-rule-trenton/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Cook In NeSmith Opener​*
Ray Cook took the lead with five laps to go and drove the Tri-County Race Track Special to victory in the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series season opener on Friday afternoon in the Super Bowl of Racing Presented By Rock Auto.com at Golden Isles Speedway.

Cook started ninth and moved up to the second spot by lap eight. When early race leader Walker Arthur began to encounter lapped traffic with 10 laps to go, Cook closed in and made up a half straightaway deficit. Arthur pushed up the banking in turn one on lap 26, and Cook dove underneath to take the lead.

"I couldn't catch Arthur until he got into that lapped traffic because until then, it seemed like we were running the same speed," Cook said. "He tried to lap a car on the outside and the lapped car moved up in front of him. That opened the door for me to take the lead."

The victory was the second straight NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series win for Cook, who won the 2013 season finale in November in the Chevrolet Performance World Championship Race. That win was in a different car, but Cook had some valuable pieces from that winning mount on his car Friday afternoon.

"We won the race in November with another car, but we took the shocks off that car and put them on my car that I drove today," Cook said. "We put the same set up under it, and it worked again for us this afternoon."

Jak Kicklighter drove the Kicklighter Construction Special to a second place finish and was the rookie of the race. NASCAR star Joey Coulter took the third spot in the Wolfpack Racing Rocket and Mack McCarter was fourth in the CVR Race Cars Special. Scott Lagasse Jr. finished fifth.

*The finish:*
Ray Cook, Jak Kicklighter, Joey Coulter, Mack McCarter, Scott Lagasse Jr., Mark Whitener, Josh Adkins, Chris Noah, Tait Davenport, Rober Diekemper, Montana Dudley, Mallory Harvey, David Earl Gentry, Jeremy Faircoth, Ronnie Johnson, Chase Edge, Steve Cooke, Michael Blount, Walker Arthur, Stacey Roberts, Justin McRee, Kelly Walker, Ben Faircloth, Chase Washington.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/its-all-cook-in-nesmith-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Inside Line Isn't for the Faint of Heart​*
Hobby Stock driver Michael Hyatt was making good progress in this feature race at Hagerstown Speedway. By running the low line he was getting underneath his competition and making clean passes.

That is, until two cars make contact right in front of him. It looks like Hyatt made an effort to avoid the cars to keep from getting caught up in their issue but overdid it and wound up in a much bigger mess.

See for yourself what we mean. It's pretty good racing up until he isn't racing any more.​





*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/the-inside-line-isnt-for-the-faint-of-heart/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Krohn Thwarts Whiteaker In USMTS Opener​*
Texas - The United States Modified Touring Series kicked off the 2014 campaign Saturday night at the South Texas Speedway with the first of 90 scheduled races this year and a visit to victory lane by 2007 USMTS National Champion Jason Krohn.

Hometown favorite Steve Whiteaker Jr. took the lead from the outside of the front row when the green flag waved to start the 40-lapper, and then built a commanding lead through the first half of the race.

Meanwhile, Krohn started sixth on the 24-car grid and charged into the second spot on lap 15.

The race's first yellow flag waved five laps later for a tangle in turn 1 between Daniel Hilsabeck and Dereck Ramirez, which saw Whiteaker's 10-car-length advantage evaporate.

Back under green, Krohn took just one lap to make his move and shot past Whiteaker to gain control of the top spot.

Whiteaker fought back the next time around but Krohn fended off the challenge and pulled away from there.

A second caution flag with seven laps to go gave Whiteaker another shot at the leader, but he was unable to place a detour in Krohn's road to the winner's circle.

The win was Krohn's 30th USMTS triumph of his career and worth $3,000 to the 42-year-old Slayton, Minn., driver.

"It took a little while to get rolling, but once we got some momentum we were really fast," Krohn said following the race. "I needed that yellow to catch the leader, but we had a fantastic car tonight. I could really put the car anywhere."

Advancing seven spots in the feature race, reigning USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders of Happy, Texas, came home in third with Stormy Scott of Las Cruces, N.M., fourth, and Robeline, La., racer Cade Dillard rounding out the top 5 finishers.

Sixth through tenth were Zack VanderBeek, Kelly Shryock, Johnny Scott, Tracy Denby Jr. and Rick Beebe.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/krohn-thwarts-whiteaker-in-usmts-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Francis On Final Night At Golden Isles​*
Steve Francis won the final Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event of the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing.

Francis displayed his dominance as he led all 50 laps of the main event. The win at Golden Isles Speedway marks his 14th career series win.

Francis became the third different winner of the weekend, crossing the finish line ahead of Eddie Carrier Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., Scott Bloomquist and Brandon Sheppard.

"I can't say enough about this Barry Wright Race Car," Francis said. "It handled so well all night long. The only concern I had was coming off turn four a few times was jumping the cushion and losing my momentum. I had to make sure I got into that corner the best I could.

"I think all weekend long, the track was in good condition and made for a great show for the fans. We could race anywhere on it. We had a lot of fun out there tonight. It was a great points night, and a really good start to the season."

Francis and his Clint Bowyer Racing Team have set their sights on winning the title in 2014. "I have to thank Clint for giving me this opportunity," Francis added. "He gives us what we need, the Clements Racing Engine had plenty of horsepower and it's great to win for Georgia Boot and everybody associated with them."

Carrier chased Francis until the final laps when Francis built a lead that carried him to the checkered flag.

"On that last restart, I tried to stay with Steve the best I could," Carrier said. "We were not going to beat him tonight. It was another good run for us. We will be ready for East Bay next week and hopefully continue our strong efforts."

Pearson recorded his third top-three finish of the weekend and earned an additional bonus of $2,000 courtesy of Hot Rod Tracker for garnering the most points.

Chris Madden set the overall Georgia Boot Fast Time (Group B) amongs the ¬34 entrants, with a lap of 15.020 seconds.

*The finish:*

Steve Francis, Eddie Carrier Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Brandon Sheppard, Ray Cook, Brian Shirley, Jared Landers, Don O'Neal, Brady Smith, Jason Hughes, Jimmy Owens, John Blankenship, Kenny Pettyjohn, Billy Moyer Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Ricky Weiss, Chris Madden, Dennis Franklin, Mike Stadel, Gregg Satterlee, Randy Weaver, Tim McCreadie, Jonathan Davenport.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-all-francis-on-final-night-at-golden-isles/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruce On Track For 2014 ASCS Season​*
Before the start of the 2013 season, Tony Bruce, Jr. changed everything in his team, except maybe the brand of shoes he wore in the car. Chassis, engine, rear-ends, you name it a different lineup of supplies was bolted to the OneEight Motorsports entry.

"We pretty much redeveloped our race team last year and so, at the beginning of the season we had some flaws, and some of those things we had to work out, but once we got those things worked out, I feel like we were really right where we needed to be," said Bruce when asked about how the changes affected his 2013 season.

Enter the 2014 season, and the laundry list of changes is not the case.
"This winter, we really haven't changed anything," said Bruce. "We're using all the same car manufactures, engine builders, rear-end, steering; just all the same stuff so I think by staying the same and not making any changes over the off-season is really going to be our key to being consistent."

Pointing out using the same engine builder, Tony brings reference to Chris Moss who was the key Sprint Car engine builder at Roush/Yates before the program was scrapped at the latter part of 2013. Because of that, Tony is able to use the full assortment of engines he began with in 2013; be it Chevrolet or Ford.

"Last year, I felt like Fords ran better on certain race tracks, but at the same time felt like Chevys probably ran better at different styles of tracks as well. We kept the Chevys from my previous years of racing, so this year I feel like we're going to have a nice assortment of engines because we'll have two Chevys, and two Fords."

Again a Racer/Promoter in 2014, TBJ Promotions will kick off the 2014 ASCS Lineup with the Eagle Motorsports Rock 'N Roll 50 at the Riverside International Speedway on May 3, followed by the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour's return to Lakeside Speedway on May 8.

The Hinchman Race Wear Eagle Nationals is scheduled for action on May 31 at the famed Eagle Raceway. June 28 and 29 will feature the Steve King Memorial, which this year will be an ASCS Sooner Region / NCRA event split between the Dodge City Raceway Park and 81-Speedway.

Adding a new race to the ASCS National lineup, the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real will make a second trip to "The Ditch" for the Mid-South Showdown on August 21.

Asked if the promotional company ever takes away, or hinders, his ability to compete, Bruce gave no indication of it slowing him down, "I've got a great promotional staff. My wife does a real good job, my sister helps at every race, and my dad tries to make as many as possible. This year we added Chris "Snow" Giddings to help out as well so with such a great support staff, it really makes it a lot easier to be a driver too than some may think."

One difference that Bruce will have for the 2014 season is the chance to race in other equipment. Taking advantage of some the down time at the start of the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour season, it gives the Kansas native a chance to learn from others.

"Sometimes just getting a different perspective, and driving someone else's car, and doing some other things, it really helps you on your own stuff so you don't get tunnel vision and focus on one thing."

With nearly all of Tony's 2013 sponsors coming back for the coming run, Bruce points out companies like The Oil Medics, which has been with Bruce for the past five years.

"To have a partnership last that long is something that's really important to me, and is rare in racing."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bruce-on-track-for-2014-ascs-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dave Blaney Claims All Star Opener​*
Dave Blaney started on the pole won Sunday night's UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions season-opening sprint car feature at Bubba Raceway Park.

Driving the No. 98 sprinter, Blaney held off many-time All Star champion Tim Shaffer for the victory. Steve Buckwalter finished third, ahead of Kerry Madsen and Dale Blaney.

*The finish:*

Dave Blaney, Tim Shaffer, Steve Buckwalter, Kerry Madsen, Dale Blaney, Danny Holtgraver, Greg Wilson, David Gravel, Greg Hodnett, Chad Kemenah, Jac Haudenschild, Danny Dietrich, Mark Coldren, Christopher Jones, Klint Angelette, Mark Imler, Wayne Johnson, Andrew Palker, Caleb Helms, Logan Schuchart, Jacob Allen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/dave-blaney-claims-all-star-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Rules Ocala Sprint Car Battle​*
Kerry Madsen closed out the weather-shortened UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions sprint car portion of the Bubba Army Winternationals Monday night with a convincing Bubba Raceway Park win over Chad Kemenah, Dan Dietrich, David Gravel and Dale Blaney.

It nearly didn't happen, as polesitter Madsen and front-row companion Jac Haudenschild banged wheels hard at the flagstand on the initial break but both recovered, with Madsen leading the charge to turn one.

"That was tight," offered Madsen. "I wanted to be sure I got the lead on the start, because I knew he was fast, and I didn't leave him enough room. Then he almost passed me a few laps later when I got too high into turn one and he got beside me, but I kept my speed up and got the lead back off turn two."

The dueling duo caught the tail of the field on lap four and Madsen used the traffic to his advantage, working out to a half straightaway lead by lap 10. Then Haudenschild, who seemed to be reeling Madsen in, caught the turn-three wall and took a vicious tumble on lap 16, bringing a red flag.

"I hit the wall hard," said Haudenschild. "It's dark over there and I missed the line."

Haudenschild's demise put Kemenah on Madsen's tail for the restart, but he never mounted a serious challenge despite yellows for a stalled car on lap 25 and lap 29 for a turn-four spin by fast-timer Dave Blaney.

The stars of the waning laps were Gravel and Christopher Bell, as both got noticeably faster as the 30-lapper wound down. Gravel got around Dale Blaney on lap 20 and then worked his way toward the third-running Dietrich, getting right alongside as the checkered flag waved, while Bell worked to seventh from 19th starting spot.

"Kerry was really quick," offered Kemenah. "He was especially good in clean air, but we came from fifth and we're happy with second."

Greg Hodnett was sixth ahead of Rico Abreau, Bell, Caleb Helms and Tim Shaffer.

The finish:

Kerry Madsen, Chad Kemanah, Danny Dietrich, David Gravel, Dale Blaney, Greg Hodnett, Rico Abreu, Christopher Bell, Caleb Helms, Tim Shaffer, Steve Buckwalter, Danny Holtgraver, Logan Schuchart, Greg Wilson, Wayne Johnson, Andrew Palker, Dave Blaney, Mark Coldren, Jac Haudenschild, Christopher Jones, Klint Angelette, Jacob Allen, Terry Gray.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/madsen-rules-ocala-sprint-car-battle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Eddie Carrier Jr. At East Bay​*
Eddie Carrier Jr. made a clean sweep of Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series racing action on Monday Night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Carrier set a track record during Miller Welders Time Trials, won his heat and led all 25 laps of the third-mile dirt track for the victory in his Carl Grover Motorsports/Rocket Ford.

Carrier earned his first career win at East Bay over Devin Moran, Brandon Sheppard, Brian Shirley and Billy Moyer, Jr.

"If we didn't win tonight, we may never have another chance like this," Carrier said. "When you set a new track record, win your heat and lead every lap in the feature, it's really awesome. It says a lot about our race team.

"My car owner, Carl Grover and my dad (Eddie Carrier Sr.) have been so instrumental in my career, I can't thank them enough. This car has been so good out of the box this year, Rocket Chassis worked real hard at the end of last year on this design and this year it's been super fast."

Moran held his own for most of the distance, fighting off challenges from several drivers.

"To run second with this group of drivers says a lot," said the 19-year-old. "My dad (Donnie) told me to be patient. To out run guys like Billy Moyer, his son, Sheppard, and everybody else here&#8230; wow is all I can say."

After a late caution, Sheppard got things going, passing several cars in the waning laps. He took the Rocket House Car to a podium finish.

"We have continued to work on this car every day," Sheppard said. "It was really good late. We started eighth and worked our way up there. We will come back tomorrow and try to make it even better."

Carrier's track record lap during qualifying was 13.971 seconds.

*The finish:*

Eddie Carrier Jr., Devin Moran, Brandon Sheppard, Brian Shirley, Billy Moyer Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Billy Moyer, Ray Cook, Jared Landers, Dennis Erb Jr., Eric Jacobsen, Jason Papich, Mike Benedum, Ricky Weiss, Bob Gardner, Bobby Pierce, Chad Hollenbeck, Kenny Pettyjohn, Davey Johnson, Mark Whitener, Dustin Mitchell, Justin Rattliff, John Mollick, Jason Hughes, Dennis Franklin, Jimmy Owens.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/its-all-eddie-carrier-jr-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dillard Does It Again In Texas​*
Texas - Cade Dillard went to victory lane for the second night in a row Sunday during the USRA Limited Mod Sparkling City Nationals at South Texas Speedway.

Only a runner-up finish in the second heat race Sunday kept the 22-year-old from Robeline, La., from a two-night clean sweep as he collected $1,500 for Sunday's win to bring his weekend take to $2,500.

After a dominating wire-to-wire win on Saturday, Dillard took the lead from Tanner Whitmire on the third lap and then sailed the final 17 circuits to pick up the win on Sunday in a fog-drenched contest.

Gabe Tucker held off Tracy Denby Jr. for second, with teammates J.J. Jennings and Johnny Torres rounding out the top 5 finishers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/dillard-does-it-agin-in-texas/








*Scott Is 'Nightmare' For USMTS Foes​*
Although warmer weather greeted drivers and fans for the second night of the second annual Sparkling City Nationals presented by Double H Bands, a thick fog greeted the South Texas Speedway for Sunday's United States Modified Touring Series main event.

For a race that looked like it took place in Transylvania, it was a fitting that the 'New Mexico Nightmare' survived to take the victory and $4,000 winner's share of the prize money.

From the outside of the front row, Stormy Scott quickly disposed of polesitter and fellow Las Cruces, N.M., racer Jimmy Ray when the green flag was unfurled and proceeded to distance himself from the field.

*The finish:*

Stormy Scott, Rick Beebe, Jake Gallardo, Bryan Rowland, Daniel Hilsabeck, T.J. Steele, Johnny Scott, Rodney Sanders, Cade Dillard, Joe Duvall, Tracy Denby Jr., Austin Theiss, Jesse Manning, Trevor Egbert, Jimmy Ray, Adam Penn, Philip Houston, Kelly Shryock, Darron Fuqua, Zack VanderBeek, Dereck Ramirez, Jeremy Payne, Jason Krohn, Steve Whiteaker Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/scott-is-nightmare-for-usmts-foes/








*Bronson Tops Bubba Modified Go​*
Kyle Bronson won Monday night's UMP modified feature at Bubba Raceway Park.

Bronson fought off Ivedent Lloyd Jr. for the victory with Troy Girolamo, Jeff Mathews and Thomas Sigler filling the top five.

*The finish:*

Kyle Bronson, Ivedent Lloyd Jr.,Troy Girolamo, Jeff Mathews, Thomas Sigler, Paul Snyder, David Jamison, Steven Brooks, Jerome Dipple, Brian Selvy, Shawn Pitts, Larry Mott, Brian Ruhlman, Dave Wietholder, Willy Krup, Devin Gilpin, Nate Zimmer, Collin Thirlby, Buzzie Reutimann.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*GelTech & Rose Team For WoO Slate​*
GelTech Solutions Inc. has announced that it will partner with Bill Rose Racing for the 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season, promoting the Soil2O Dust Control brand.

Soil2O Dust Control is an environmentally friendly solution that is the most cost effective and water efficient dust control product available on the market today.

Bill Rose has won in every type of sprint and midget race car that he has ever drove. The Plainfield, Ind., resident has presided over his own team now for more than a decade. Rose for the last three racing seasons has competed with the top traveling winged sprint car series in the U.S., the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

Last season Rose suffered an injury at the opening races in Florida, which sidelined him for a quarter of the season. When Rose returned he was able to climb to a very respectable 15th place in the points standings. Rose and his team are looking forward to being a top 10 contender during the 2014 season.

"We see this as a perfect way to introduce our product out to the dirt racing community," said Matt Struzziero, director of sales and strategic operations of GelTech Solutions. "Soil2O Dust Control will be in use at Tony Stewart's Eldora Speedway, and through Bill's team we will be able to introduce the product to tracks nationwide."

Soil2O Dust Control is currently being used as a dust control solution on construction sites, mining facilities, dirt roads and trails, farming and agricultural sites and horse arenas. It is an ideal solution to help dirt tracks with their track preparation, and will improve the spectators' experience while saving tracks money on their water bills.

"We are really excited to represent the Soil2O Dust Control brand from GelTech," said Bill Rose. "They have a really great product for dirt tracks and we will be working with them to get the word out and introduce their product."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/geltech-rose-team-for-woo-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*11 Events For Angell Park Speedway​*
The historic Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis. has scheduled for 11 events the 2014 season.

Angell Park's 2014 season will open with the POWRi and Badger co-sanctioned Thiel Memorial on May 25-26. Fan-favorites on the schedule include the two-day Pepsi Nationals and Miller Lite Cornfest.

*Angell Park Speedway 2014 schedule:​*
May 24 - POWRi / Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros, Illini Midgets (Thiel Memorial)
May 25 - POWRi / Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros, Illini Midgets (Thiel Memorial)
June 1 - IRA Sprints, Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros
June 22 - USAC Sprints, Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros
July 5 - USAC / POWRi / Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros (Pepsi Nationals)
July 6 - USAC / POWRi / Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros
July 20 - IRA Sprints, Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros
July 27 - Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros
August 10 - Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros, TBA
Aug 17 - USAC / POWRi / Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros, Illini Midgets (Miller Lite Cornfest)
Aug 31 - Badger National Midgets, Badger Micros​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/11-events-for-angell-park-speedway/








*Loyet Looks To Repeat Sprint Car Success​*
Last season, Brad Loyet had success in his Loyet Motorsports/Vacuworx Global No. o5, and managed to come in under budget.

"It's a family run operation, and we do have sponsors that help us out quite a bit, and product sponsors but along the same lines, you can only spend so much money versus what it costs. It's just one of those deals where Dad says; this is what we get to spend for a year," Loyet said.

Under the stewardship of his father Joe Loyet, the 26-year-old driver has amassed great success very quickly. Stepping into sprint cars in 2011 from the POWRi Midget ranks, the three-time National Midget Champion picked off his first sprint car title with the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region.
Asked if going from midgets to sprint cars maybe brought out bad habits, Loyet replied,

"I think it's one of those things where they both play hand-in-hand together. You look at guys like Kyle Larson and Christopher Bell and the guys who jump back and forth between different cars, you know, I don't think it really hurts you that much."

Going full time with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour in 2012, Loyet garnered his first Lucas Oil ASCS National win at Santa Maria (Calif.) Speedway.
Now into his third full year with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, Loyet and his team remain as focused as ever.

"We're going there to do a job. If I'm on the road, away from my finance, there's no reason to be messing around and hanging out. If I'm out here racing, I'm here to race. We work hard, we play hard, and our goal this year is to win a national championship," Loyet said.

Taking about his run in last season that resulted in two wins and a fourth in tour standings, Loyet's remark was confident despite only having a few years in a sprint car.

"We were fairly close last year, I mean, we weren't that far out of the running," Loyet said. "You know, the guys we race with, some have been doing sprint cars for 40 years. I've only been doing it for three so I'll just wait a little bit, try to get some more seat time underneath me, and figure these setups out a little bit they'll be in for a world of hurt I think."

Loyet's overall season in ASCS competition in 2013 consisted of 44 A-Feature starts with two wins coming at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park, Beaumont, TX on April 5 and the Willamette Speedway, Linn, Ore. on July 27. Loyet has three Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real victories to his credit along with six regional triumphs.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/loyet-looks-to-repeat-sprint-car-success/


----------



## Ckg2011

*23 Dates For Washington HPD Midgets​*
The 2014 USAC HPD Washington Midget calendar includes 23 events, six of which will serve as exhibition races at Deming (Wash.) Speedway. The series kicks off at Deming on May 2 with the opening points race the following next night at Skagit Speedway in Alger, Wash.

A total of five races are slated at Skagit, while Grays Harbor Raceway in Elma, Wash. will host 10 events, including the series finale September 27. Races are also scheduled at Sunset Speedway in Banks, Oregon and Cottage Grove Speedway in Cottage Grove, Oregon.

The defending champion of the Washington series is Chase Goetz of Snohomish, Wash., who captured a remarkable 13 wins in 16 starts last season.

*The 2014 USAC Washington HPD Midget Schedule:​*
May 2 - Deming Speedway - Deming, Wash. (SE)
May 3 - Skagit Speedway- Alger, Wash.
May 10 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
May 17 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
May 24 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
May 31 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
June 6 - Deming Speedway - Deming, Wash.(SE)
June 7 - Skagit Speedway- Alger, Wash.
June 14 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
June 20 - Deming Speedway - Deming, Wash.(SE)
June 21 - Skagit Speedway- Alger, Wash.
June 28 - Skagit Speedway- Alger, Wash.
July 5 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
Aug. 1 - Deming Speedway - Deming, Wash. (SE)
Aug. 2 - Skagit Speedway- Alger, Wash.
Aug. 9 - Sunset Speedway - Banks, Ore.
Aug. 15 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
Aug. 16 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
Sept. 6 - Cottage Grove Speedway - Cottage Grove, Ore.
Sept. 13 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
Sept. 19 - Deming Speedway - Deming, Wash. (SE)
Sept. 20 - Deming Speedway - Deming, Wash. (SE)
Sept. 27 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.

(SE)=Special Event - No points​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-midgets/23-dates-for-washington-hpd-midgets/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeff Swindell Sets Big Goals For 2014​*
Jeff Swindell has set some big goals for this season.
"Win every race." Answers don't get much simpler when talking with Jeff Swindell about his goals for the 2014 Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real National Tour.

Swindell, who returned to full-time competition last season after taking the 2012 season off, will bring the Hammers family-owned Heartland Catfish No. 94 back in hopes of bettering his third-place in the ASCS National Tour standings last year.

Swindell set the season record for consecutive podium finish in 2013 and in doing so made the largest points jump of any driver from eighth to third. Asked how often he has been able to put together a run like that, Swindell replied, "That just don't hardly ever happen, and I think that just shows what a good group we have."

Pointing out that the run didn't happen until later in the season, Swindell was still pleased with the team's performance.

"We were in the learning stages last year with these guys, being the first full season with the team, the car, the motors, and everything. I think it just took us a little while to get everything figured out," Swindell said.

Entering this season, Swindell has made very few changes to the team.
"We've got all the same people together, and all the same sponsors," Swindell said. "We added Heartland Catfish at the end of the year as an associate sponsor, and now they wanted to come on board as the main sponsor so we're really pleased with that. I plan on doing a lot of promotions with them."

Planning on racing as much as possible, Swindell has put together a schedule of roughly 80-90 shows for this season to take advantage of downtime on the ASCS National schedule that includes 410, 360, and 305cid competition.
With the Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz., kicking off the 2014 schedule, Swindell will have an uphill climb.

"I think one of the biggest assets I've got, is I can lean on my brother Sammy a little bit," said Swindell when asked about setting up the car and the assets at his disposal.

Asked specifically about the Cocopah Speedway, where the Tennessee driver has had some good runs taken away from him by mechanical issues, Swindell replied, "I feel like I haven't been really good at Cocopah come feature time every night out, we weren't bad the first of the year, but broke a torsion arm bolt in half, so that killed us running third or fourth; then we had mechanical issues the next night. Then, at the end of the year, we were good all night until the feature. I just don't feel like I've had the car underneath me, so Sammy's given me a few little pointers on something to try, so we're going to go at it a little different and try to knock Jason Johnson off that podium."

Looking for a clean year of racing, Swindell is clear that he will race anyone the way he is raced. Asked about an incident during the 2013 season that resulted in damage to the No. 94, Jeff replied, "There's no reason to drive guys like that. As long as I know how I'm going to be driven, that's how I'm going to drive."

Swindell's overall season in 2013 consisted of 42 A-Feature starts. His five wins in 2013 came at the Lawton (Okla.) Speedway on June 19, Creek County Speedway, Sapulpa, Okla., on June 20, Willamette Speedway, Lebanon, Ore., on July 26, Salina (Okla.) Highbanks Speedway on Aug. 17, and Jackson (Minn.) Speedway on Aug. 30.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/jeff-swindell-sets-big-goals-for-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Adds Crimsafe To Sponsor Lineup​*
Crimsafe, the leading manufacturer of stainless steel mesh security screen and doors in Australia, has reached a sponsorship agreement with Tony Stewart Racing and the No. 15 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series team with driver Donny Schatz.

Crimsafe will serve as an associate sponsor on the TSR No. 15 STP/Armor All/Crimsafe J&J that Schatz will drive in his quest to become a six-time WoO champion starting Friday in the season-opening 43rd annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla. The partnership will include Crimsafe branding on the race car, team transporter and Schatz's uniform.

This is the company's first motorsports commitment in the United States, but it has a successful history of motorsports marketing in Australia.

"We're extremely excited to become partners with Tony Stewart Racing and Donny Schatz," said Steve Brabeck, director and co-owner of Crimsafe. "Our company realizes the value of being involved in motorsports and we've benefited greatly from our relationship with Dick Johnson Racing (DJR) in the V-8 Supercar series. I've been a fan of Sprint car racing for a long time and had the pleasure to meet Donny a few months back. He's a class act and will be a great ambassador for Crimsafe. The World of Outlaws fans are avid and we're thrilled to be able to use this platform to market our products. Crimsafe allows customers to feel safer and enjoy a better lifestyle. We're delighted Donny and the TSR team will carry our brand while racing all across the United States."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/schatz-adds-crimsafe-to-sponsor-lineup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hahn Joins ASCS National Lineup​*
Blake Hahn will make the jump from regional competition to the national scene this season with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real.

"I'm excited to run with everybody, with all the big guys. I know I'm going to learn a lot this year." commented the 19-year-old driver about his upcoming season.

Teaming up with Bruce Griffith Jr. in 2013, Hahn picked up his first ASCS Regional victory on July 20 at the Lawton (Okla.) Speedway. Hahn won his second of the season at the Heart O' Texas Speedway in Elm Mott, Texas, on Aug. 23.

Asked about being able to drive for Bruce Griffith Jr., the third generation driver was very appreciative of the chance.

"I know that he's definitely a good guy to have supporting you because he loves racing," Hahn said. "He's old school, but he really went head first with me last year and wanting to take me on the road now, it's really exciting. We'll have two cars ready to go, all the parts, a new trailer, plus we have full time crew guy this year with my friend Dalton Seigler."

With his Cousin Matt Ward running the show, Grandfather Emmett Hahn in charge of the series and father Tommy Hahn alongside as his Crew Chief, 
Hahn responded as to whether or not there is any added pressure to perform.

"Not really, it's actually nice having my family there to support me," Hahn said. "I'm just looking to have a solid year, and I'm just glad to have their support. I just know that I have to be really consistent, and have my stuff together to run with the national guys. They are great every weekend, so I have to be right there."

Overall, Hahn's goals are simply to finish top-ten in national standings while taking as much time necessary to get laps under his belt.

"We plan on racing every weekend whether it's ASCS national or regional," said Hahn. "I'm also hoping to get some midget races in as well to have laps before we get to the Chili Bowl.

In 2013, Hahn attempted 57 events with 37 starts between ASCS Sooner, Lone Star, Gulf South and ASCS National events. Hahn's 2013 record includes 11 top-fives and 23 top-10 appearances.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hahn-joins-ascs-national-lineup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scelzi To Get Support From Roth​*
Dominic Scelzi has formed an alliance with Roth Motorsports to compete in the entire King of the West Sprint Car Series schedule as well as the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series events on the West Coast.

"I want to thank Dennis and Teresa Roth and Todd Ventura for giving me this huge opportunity," said the son of former NHRA Top Fuel champion Gary Scelzi. "They are helping us out tremendously and helping us reach our goal of contending for a King of the West championship. They've put us on the right path."

Scelzi garnered King of the West Rookie of the Year honors last season en route to capturing the 410 Rookie of the Year by the North American 410 Sprint Car Poll voting panel of media members, promoters, sanctioning officials and manufacturers.

In 2014, Scelzi will race in his own equipment under the Roth Motorsports banner.

"They are going to be a big part of our race team for 2014," he said. "Our race cars will mirror the Roth Motorsports cars driven by Tim Kaeding and Kyle Hirst, who are drivers I've looked up to. And I can't thank my parents and family enough for the support throughout the years, which has provided me this amazing opportunity."

Scelzi will kick off his winged sprint car season March 5-6 at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas in Las Vegas, Nev., with the World of Outlaws.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/scelzi-to-get-support-from-roth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Five Races For USAC Pavement Midgets​*
Anderson Speedway, a USAC staple for participants for the past half century, has joined the fold for 2014 as part of the Honda USAC Pavement Midget Series, which released its preliminary schedule. Additional events are in the negotiation stage and will be announced when firm.

Anderson joins Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis, Kalamazoo (Mich.) Motor Speedway and Columbus (Ohio) Motor Speedway hosting pavement midget races this season, while negotiations are ongoing with the re-organized Indianapolis Speedrome and other Midwestern facilities regarding schedule additions.

"We are pleased to welcome Anderson to the calendar," said series coordinator Eric Rankine. "A.J. Foyt's victory in the 1960 debut at the quarter-mile oval began a long tradition of open-wheel racing at the historic track and we look forward to returning there in September."

The Sept. 6 Anderson race is among five already finalized for 2014. The annual Night Before the 500 classic currently kicks off the slate May 24, followed by a July 24 race at LOR. The Kalamazoo race is scheduled Aug. 16 and the Columbus race, currently the finale, is Sept. 13.

*Honda USAC Pavement Midget Schedule:​*

May 24 - Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis - Clermont, Ind.

July 24 - Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis - Clermont, Ind.

Aug. 16 - Kalamazoo Motor Speedway - Kalamazoo, Mich.

Sept. 6 - Anderson Speedway - Anderson, Ind.

Sept. 13 - Columbus Motor Speedway - Columbus, Ohio​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/five-races-for-usac-pavement-midgets/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Strickler Outruns NASCAR Stars At Volusia​*
On a night when NASCAR superstars invaded Volusia Speedway Park to race DIRTcar UMP Modifieds, Kyle Strickler battled back against Jeff Babcock on Tuesday to claim the first victory of the 43rd annual DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment.

Austin Dillon and Kenny Wallace paced the field early in the 20-lap event, but Strickler and Babcock worked their way to the front, swapped the lead back and forth before Strickler finally powered to the lead for good with two laps to go in the opener of the 12-night event.

"Usually on a race track this fast you don't see racing that good," said Strickler. "Jeff and I hung out at Eldora and he's a hell of a racer. I knew he would race me clean. This is probably one of the fastest race tracks I've raced on. It's an amazing feat for us to come down here and do this well right off the bat."

As fast as Dillon and Wallace were early in the A-main, it was impressive the way Strickler and Babcock continued to push forward.

"They put their race suits on just like we do," Strickler said. "The stuff they do on Sunday is completely different. I commend those guys for coming out, Kenny Wallace, Ken Schrader, the Dillons. If you look at the speed charts they were way out in front of us in the beginning, but the track came to us, the car came to me."

Also Tuesday night at Volusia, high-speed 410 sprint cars took to the half-mile for a night of practice before the laps count for real beginning on Wednesday night. Joey Saldana turned the fastest lap of the night at 13.010 seconds.

*The finish:*

Kyle Strickler, Jeff Babcock, Kody Weisner, Billy Workman Jr., Dale Mathison, Justin Allgaier, Matt Westfall, Austin Dillon, Ken Schrader, Jason Beaulieu, Brian Ruhlman, Kent Corbin, Kyle Bronson, Ty Dillon, Dwight Niehoff, Garret Stewart, Kenny Wallace, Devin Gilpin, Kent Robinson, Will Krup, Collin Thirlby, Nick Hoffman, Darryl Horkstra, Austin Arneson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ds/strickler-outruns-nascar-stars-at-volusia/








*Moyer Tops Francis For 22nd East Bay Win​*
Billy Moyer raced to victory on Tuesday night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Moyer took the lead from Steve Francis on lap 22 and led the rest of the way in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series sanctioned East Bay Winternationals.
It was Moyer's 22nd win at East Bay, which is the most of any late model driver in the history of the Winternationals.

Francis finished second, followed by Brandon Sheppard, Eddie Carrier Jr. and Don O'Neal rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*

Billy Moyer, Steve Francis, Brandon Sheppard, Eddie Carrier Jr., Don O'Neal, Scott Bloomquist, Dennis Erb Jr., Jared Landers, Jimmy Owens, John Blankenship, Dennis Erb Jr., Jared Landers, Jimmy Owens, John Blankenship, Jason Riggs, Kenny Pettyjohn, Brian Shirley, Booper Bare, Tim McCreadie, Dan Stone, Chad Hollenbeck, Bobby Pierce, Gregg Satterlee, Devin Moran, John Mollick, Davey Johnson, Jason Hughes, Billy Moyer Jr., Kevin Weaver, Randy Weaver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/moyer-tops-francis-for-22nd-east-bay-win/








*Clanton's New LM Effort Is Ready To Roll​*
For a driver who's about to tackle the World of Outlaws Late Model Series with a new race team, Shane Clanton is remarkably cool, calm and collected.
That's probably because Clanton's 2014 racing effort is only 'new' in the strictest sense of the word.

Yes, Clanton, 38, of Zebulon, Ga., has a new car owner this season after ending his two-year run with the Kennedy Motorsports operation in December. But when he begins his pursuit of the '14 WoO LMS title on Feb. 14-16 at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., and Feb. 20-22 at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., he expects to seamlessly pick up where he left off last year - a campaign that was arguably his best on the WoO LMS since he became a tour regular in '05.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/clantons-new-lm-effort-is-ready-to-roll/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas LMs Postponed At East Bay​*
GIBSONTON, Fla. - Officials of East Bay Raceway Park and the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series have postponed Wednesday's events from the 38th annual DART Winternationals.

The $7,000-to-win event is rescheduled for Saturday morning Feb. 15.
Gates will be cleared at 9:30 a.m. on Saturday morning for the makeup event. Hot laps will begin at 11:15 a.m. and racing will begin at Noon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/lucas-lms-postponed-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Storm Stops Action At Volusia Speedway Park​*
A strong, late afternoon thunderstorm with dangerous winds has forced Volusia Speedway Park officials to cancel Wednesday night's action at the DIRTcar Nationals Presented by Summit Racing Equipment.

Fans who purchased a ticket for Wednesday night's races can exchange its value for another ticket during the remaining 10 days of the event.

Racing returns Thursday night at Volusia with UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Cars and DIRTcar UMP Modifieds.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars will join the UMP Modifieds beginning Friday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../storm-stops-action-at-volusia-speedway-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC & NBC Reach Television Deal​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship has partnered with NBC Sports for extensive TV coverage.

The multi-year agreement will include broadcasts of all racing events as well as behind-the-scenes episodes featuring TORC teams and drivers competing in one of the most exciting and demanding series in motorsports.

"There's no question that NBC Sports has become the leader in automotive programming," said TORC President BJ Birtwell. "This announcement heightens the prestige of TORC's National Championship for the PRO Light, PRO 2 and PRO 4 classes by offering our fans and sponsors a large audience from a TV partner that is widely distributed and known for great automotive programming."

The multi-year commitment by NBC Sports represents a significant expansion of its TORC coverage beyond the broadcast of selective events in 2012 and 2013. TORC now joins other prestigious motorsports series on NBC Sports including Formula One, NASCAR and IndyCar. In the last few years, NBC has built a dominant position as the preeminent network for auto racing and leading destination for motorsport fans.

In addition to race broadcasts, a series of behind-the-scenes episodes in "docu-reality" style will bring viewers deep into the world of TORC.
"These racers and teams pour every ounce of energy and effort into becoming a TORC Champion," Birtwell added. "Documenting that coverage is important to our fans as it gives them an inside look into the pressure that exists within the teams and between other competitors. Not surprisingly, some of this drama plays out on the track which makes for great TV."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-nbc-reach-television-deal/








*SCORE Races On CBS Sports Network​*
SCORE International's Roger Norman announced CBS Sports Network will televise the entire five-race 2014 SCORE World Desert Championship series. Each one-hour telecast will air the month following each event, starting with this month's season-opening 28th Annual Tecate SCORE San Felipe 250 desert race.

Round one of the five-race 2014 SCORE World Desert Championship series will be held in San Felipe, Baja California, Mexico, Feb. 27-March 2. In 2014, two SCORE races will be held in the United States and three in Mexico.

This deal provides the most expansive television coverage package in the 41-year history of SCORE. The regular telecast time slot for the SCORE events will be Sunday nights at 9 p.m. ET.

Further, a sixth show will cover the 2014 Tecate SCORE Baja 1000 qualifying event, held Nov. 4-7 in conjunction with the annual SEMA Show automotive industry trade show in Las Vegas.

"One of our primary goals when we acquired SCORE International was to develop a viable television package as quickly as possible," said Norman, SCORE CEO and president. "We welcome the challenge of developing our product for tremendous added exposure in new markets and are excited to have CBS Sports Network help introduce the world's best desert racers to a national audience."

*Source:*
SCORE Races On CBS Sports Network


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Brownsburg Bullet Draws First Blood of 2014​*
Joey Saldana may have struggled when he made his debut in the Motter No. 71m at Volusia Speedway Park a year ago, but you never would have known it Thursday night.

The second-generation racer controlled the UNOH All-Star 30-lap feature flag to flag in front of a nearly frozen crowd, leading Paul McMahon, Tim Shaffer, Donny Schatz and Denny Holtgraver to the stripe.

After blasting away from All-Star kingpin Shaffer to win the dash, Saldana duplicated the move when the feature went green, leaving Shaffer to wrestle with the third starting McMahon.

The evening's first yellow flew on lap 6, when a car spun between three and four, sending two cars into the outside wall and Steve Kinser into the infield fence, ending his night.

When the green flag returned, Shaffer again held off McMahon until a lap-15 restart precipitated by Christopher Bell stalling on the frontstretch in Shaffer's former ride. But McMahon, who earlier turned fast time, blew around him on the restart and soon reeled in the high-flying Saldana, though catching him and getting by were two entirely different things.

"Every time I got close I got snugged up behind another car," offered McMahon. "I almost slid him once in three and four but Joe did a great job. He was down on himself last year but he's back in form this year, for sure. He's really fast."

"I never saw him," said Saldana with a big smile. "I had trouble with my tear offs and I was busy keeping track of where I was. But other than that it was a perfect night, especially when you consider that we just got this car three weeks ago. Last year we struggled, so we'll see what happens tomorrow night when the Outlaw season starts, but right now I'm very encouraged!
"The track was really fast tonight and you have to be up front when it's like that. Tonight, winning the dash meant everything."

As for Shaffer, he was nearly as pleased as Saldana, saying: "We're running against some great teams with big sponsorship with a really small deal, so we're all very happy. You always want to win but this team is a last minute deal and we're just happy to be competitive enough to run third."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/its-all-saldana-in-volusia-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Purse Increase For USAC's Mitchell Classic​*
Discount Tire and Havasu 95 Speedway have announced the J.W. Mitchell Spring Classic on March 15 will benefit from an accelerated purse structure and additional incentives in the event which includes the Honda Western Pavement Midgets and the HPD Midgets.

The Honda USAC Western Pavement Midgets make their 2014 pavement points debut on the quarter-mile paved oval located on the south edge of Lake Havasu City, home of the world famous London Bridge. The HPD Western Midgets, which opened at Blythe, Calif., last weekend, will share the doubleheader billing.

The feature midget victory will be worth $2,000, which includes the $1,000 increased make possible by the Pit Boss and Roy Miller bonuses. A $300 increase for second place brings that finish to a total of $900, while a $200 bonus for third brings that posting to $625 and fourth will pay $500 after the $150 boost from the sponsorships.

Tow money, to be paid in cash the night of the race, totals $200 per car for the Honda Midgets and $150 per car for the HPD Midgets.

"We are pleased to be able to offer our participants these increased prizes," said USAC Western Coordinator Chris Kearns. "I expect increased car counts for this special tribute to J.W Mitchell and his legacy. I thank all who contributed to this enhanced event and extend best wishes for all of our Western participants."

Havasu 95 Speedway has previously hosted a dozen USAC HPD Midget events but the March 15 program marks the inaugural appearance of the Honda USAC Western Midgets. Bryant Dawson and Chris Lamb won USAC's last Havasu 95 appearances, taking the HPD Midget races in 2013.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/purse-increase-for-usacs-mitchell-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland & Phillips Team Eye More Success​*
Dave Darland joined car owners Steve and Carla Phillips prior to the 2013 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series season. Even with a driver of Darland's experience, the success that followed was a surprise to many.
Phillips Motorsports had never won a USAC race. Darland nearly gave them that first victory in the season opener at Bubba Raceway Park. The win eventually came at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway in May.

The team picked up steam as the season progressed, trading blows with Bryan Clauson and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team as the championship hung in the balance. Although Darland and the No. 71p fell short of the title, they picked up six more wins, including some of the biggest on the schedule in the Kokomo (Ind.) Sprint Car Smackdown and the year-ending Oval Nationals at California's Perris Auto Speedway.

"It was an incredible year that makes us look back and say, 'Wow, did we really do that?' Our goal at the start of the year was to win a race and keep ourselves in the top 10," Steve Phillips said. "To win like that and take such big events, it was just a lot of fun. We better enjoy this, because it's hard to have a season like that and who knows if it will happen again."

Not only did the combination finish as the AMSOIL Sprint Car National championship runner-up, both sides received other accolades. Steve Phillips garnered the crew chief of the year award, while Darland was named the first winner of the Jason Leffler Award, an honor bestowed on the Lincoln, Ind., native for his appreciation of the sport's history and his representation of the sport, much in the same way as Leffler.

"Jason was a great race car driver and a great person, so it was really meaningful to be the first recipient of that award. I enjoy open-wheel racing and try to do the best I can. He was younger than me, but we grew up together in a way, racing on the same teams and whatnot. It feels good to have so many friends and fans and have people think of me like that," Darland said. "Last year was a lot of fun and a great accomplishment for us to do so well. Nobody expected that, probably not even us. It's rewarding to have a season like that with our little team."

Seven wins in 2013 have elevated Darland into rarified air, now sitting second all-time in National sprint car wins. The 47-year-old is just five behind leader Tom Bigelow, and has leapt two ahead of Tracy Hines as the two vie for the top of the charts.

"That's never been the kind of thing I dwell on, but it's cool to hear things like that when people talk about it. I've had a lot of great teams like the Phillips family that have helped me along the way. I'm looking forward to racing with them again and trying to win some more. We have a lot of fun and hopefully we can have some of the good luck we had last year," Darland said.

Phillips Motorsports navigated last season's schedule despite a lack of major sponsorship, and they continue to seek backing for the upcoming season.

"There were so many good things that happened to us last year. I never dreamed of winning crew chief of the year and we finished second and won big races - the good thing is we left something on the table that we want,"

Steve Phillips said. "Now we can try harder to go after the championship this season. We have more drive than ever. There are lofty goals there, and we still just need to line up the funding to get us to the end. Carla and Brenda (Darland's wife), especially, have worked really hard at that, and we just have to come up with some more help."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/darland-phillips-team-eye-more-success/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Anticipation Builds For WoO Season Opener​*
As the green flag flies on a new season, the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series finds new faces and returning touring racers.

Fan favorite, Tim Kaeding, will return to the series as a touring driver after a stellar season in 2013, when he won nine events in a limited schedule with the Outlaws.

"Hopefully it will be a lot of the same as last year," said Kaeding. "Wins came when they came, and if we do the same thing this year, I think it will be a good year for the entire Roth Motorsports team."

Kaeding believes the team has improved in its weak spots last year, namely the larger tracks.

"We worked hard and figured out a few things we did wrong on the half miles, so I think it will be a better package," Kaeding said.

Sprint car Hall of Famer, Bobby Allen, has resurrected Shark Racing to take son and grandson, Jacob Allen, 19, and Logan Schuchart, 21, to touring status with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. The two young drivers plan to compete for the Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Award Presented by ButlerBuilt.
"If we can get a win or two, or just finish consistently enough that we run good and finish in the top-10 in points I'd be happy with that," said Schuchart.
Allen looks forward to competing with the top-tier series.
"If you're racing sprint cars, you want to race with the World of Outlaws," he said. "I feel like as this season goes on I'll get better and better and we will see where it takes me."

How do they feel about racing each other? It's not exactly about who wins, says Allen.

"To beat him doesn't mean anything to me," Allen said. "It'll just be fun to learn from each other, and compete with each other, so hopefully we'll get some close racing action together."

Beginning with Friday's opening night of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season at Volusia Speedway Park, A-main winners will earn 152 points, two more than in previous years. The additional two points ensure the winner of the A-main earns the most points at the event, regardless of qualifying bonus points.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/anticipation-builds-for-woo-season-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Holds Off McMahan In WoO Opener​*
The World of Outlaw STP Sprint Car Series season started out just as the 2013 season did, with a Kasey Kahne-owned car in victory lane at Volusia Speedway Park.

But instead of Daryn Pittman, it was an ecstatic Brad Sweet savoring the limelight after finally putting Paul McMahan away for good with the white flag waving.

"I got the lead once and gave it back, then took it away again," said a beaming Sweet after recording his first DIRTcar Nationals win. "I never gave up on the top and it paid off. The track was really fast but it was getting slicker towards the end and that's the way I like it."

Dash winner Tim Shaffer got the drop on front row companion McMahan on the break, with the third-starting Sweet and McMahan then dueling for second in the early laps. McMahan finally got away from Sweet enough on lap 10 to start working on Shaffer and on lap 17 he drove under the leader coming off turn four as the huge crowd roared.

Bronson Maeschen's spin right after McMahon took command got the leaders out of the lapped cars and gave Shaffer room to sail back around McMahan two laps after the restart, with Sweet following him.

By lap 23 they were back in traffic and Sweet was working by Shaffer when he went right to the first turn wall with three to go, letting McMahan scoot back to second and then retake the lead from Shaffer the next time around.
With Kerry Madsen, up from seventh, working on the tightly bunched lead trio, Sweet dug deep and blew by McMahan with the checkers in sight.

"I got so tight that I couldn't turn a couple of times, then when I got my speed back up I could run them down again," summed up the disappointed McMahon. "I still think I had the fastest car and this was a tough one to lose."

Madsen, who crossed third, felt he "would have gotten them all in a couple of more laps but I ran out of time. If you were going good, there was multiple grooves to use and the racing was unbelievable."

Shaffer had to settle for fourth, with Dale Blaney fifth ahead of Tim Kaeding, fast-timer Pittman, Terry McCarl, Jason Sides and Cody Darrah, giving Kahne three cars in the top 10.

The strength of the field was shown by the B main, which saw Sammy Swindell prevail over Logan Schuchart, Donny Schatz and Steve Kinser.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/sweet-holds-off-mcmahan-in-woo-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WOO SPRINTS: Volusia Speedway Park 1​*
*World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, Volusia Speedway Park, Barberville, Fla., Feb. 14, 2014*

*Qualifications:* 1. Daryn Pittman, Kahne 9, 13.068; 2. Kerry Madsen, Keneric 29, 13.133; 3. Dale Blaney, Kennedy 14k, 13.144; 4. Rico Abreu, Abreu 24a, 13.171; 5. Tim Kaeding, Roth 83, 13.174; 6. Danny Holtgraver, Hunter 10h, 13.179; 7. Brad Sweet, Kahne 49, 13.185; 8. Steve Kinser, Stewart 11, 13.214; 9. Tim Shaffer, Grove 45, 13.223; 10. 51-Paul McMahan, Clemens 51, 13.244; 11. Lucas Wolfe, Zemaitis 1z, 13.255; 12. Terry McCarl, McCarl 24, 13.260; 13. Dave Blaney, Blaney 98h, 13.263; 14. Cody Darrah, Kahne 4, 13.272; 15. Sam Hafertepe Jr., Hafertepe 15h, 13.275; 16. Jason Sides, Sides 7s, 13.298; 17. Bronson Maeschen, Maeschen 96, 13.298; 18. Chad Kemenah, Hampshire 63, 13.318; 19. Joey Saldana, Motter 71m, 13.356; 20. Justin Henderson, Henderson 07, 13.362; 21. Donny Schatz, Stewart 15, 13.364; 22. Sammy Swindell, Big Game 1, 13.369; 23. Jac Haudenschild, Destiny 9w, 13.370; 24. Logan Schuchart, Schuchart 1s, 13.380; 25. Kraig Kinser, Kinser 11k, 13.408; 26. David Gravel, Leidig 59, 13.437; 27. Danny Lasoski, Lasoski 33, 13.481; 28. Wayne Johnson, Johnson 77x, 13.514; 29. Bill Rose, Rose 6, 13.524; 30. Greg Wilson, Warnimont w20, 13.547; 31. Christopher Bell, Call 83x, 13.579; 32. Steve Buckwalter, Buckwalter 17b, 13.591; 33. Brent Marks, Marks 19m, 13.600; 34. Trey Gustin, Gustin 80, 13.759; 35. Greg Hodnett, Heffner 27, 13.779; 36. Rodney Westhafer, Westhafer 1a, 14.004; 37. Brandon Thone, thone 94, 14.250; 38. Klint Angelette, Angelette 19, no time; 39. Danny Dietrich, Dietrich 48, no time.

*First Heat (8 laps):* Dave Blaney, Shaffer, Pittman, Kaeding, Maeschen, Schatz, K. Kinser, Marks, Rose, Thone.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* Madsen, McMahan, Darrah, Kemenah, Holtgraver, Swindell, Gravel, Gustin, Wilson, Angelette.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Sweet, Dale Blaney, Wolfe, Saldana, Lasoski, Haudenschild, Hodnett, Bell, Hafertepe.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* S. Kinser, McCarl, Sides, Henderson, Abreu, Johnson, Schuchart, Westhafer, Buckwalter.

*Dash (6 laps):* Shaffer, McMahan, Sweet, S. Kinser, Dale Blaney, Pittman, Madsen, McCarl, Abreu, Dave Blaney.

* B Main (12 laps):* 1. Swindell; 2. S. Schuchart; 3. Schatz; 4. K. Kinser; 5. Bell, $200; 6. Gravel, $180; 7. Wilson, $175; 8. Hodnett, $160; 9. Westhafer, $150; 10. Gustin, $150; 11. Rose, $150; 12. Angelette, $150; 13. Haudenschild, $150; 14. Thone, $150; 15. Johnson, $150; 16. Marks, $150; 17. Hafertepe, $150; 18. Dietrich, $150; 19. Buckwalter, $150.

*Feature* *(30 laps):* 1. Sweet, $10,000; 2. McMahan, $5,500; 3. Madsen, $3,200; 4. Shaffer, $2,800; 5. Blaney, $2,500; 6. Kaeding, $2,300; 7. Pittman, $2,200; 8. McCarl, $2,100; 9. Sides, $2,050; 10. Darrah, $2,000; 11. S. Kinser, $1,500; 12. Schatz, $1,200; 13. Saldana, $1,100; 14. Lasoski, $1,050; 15. Holtgraver, $1,000; 16. Kemenah, $900; 17. K. Kinser, $800; 18. Dave Blaney, $800; 19. Henderson, $800; 20. Schuchart, $800; 21. Swindell, $800; 22. Abreu, $800; 23. Maeschen, $800; 24. Wolfe, $800; 25. Rose, $800.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/woo-sprints-volusia-speedway-park-1/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Banks 778th Late Model Win​*
Billy Moyer survived a back-and-forth battle with John Blankenship to win the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event Friday night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Moyer denied Blankenship's first win at East Bay by taking the lead with eight laps to go and went unchallenged the remaining laps. With his win Moyer scored his 778th win of his career. Blankenship finished second, followed by Scott Bloomquist, Don O'Neal and Gregg Satterlee.

"The car was just phenomenal all night long. When he (Blankenship) got around me, I thought I was in trouble. There was a bunch of heavy traffic, and I lost contact with him. That caution about halfway through the race really helped me," said Moyer. "On the restart I was able to stay with him [Blankenship]. It looked like his car was going away a little bit, then we had that last caution with nine to go, and I was thinking I had a real good shot at him. We were able to get out of the corners better than him. His 
(Blankenship's) car would drift up the track, and that's when we passed him."

The two drivers put on a spectacular feature, running side by side several times until Moyer was able to finally clear Blankenship. Blankenship had everything going his way when he passed Moyer for the lead with nine laps scored.

"When we got the lead early, I was thinking maybe tonight was the night when we would finally get a win here," Blankenship said. "I knew I was a sitting duck there in the last 10 laps. Our car was getting looser and he (Moyer) was getting faster. Congrats to Billy on the win, they deserved it. We will come back tomorrow and shoot for the victory."

Bloomquist was in the thick of things at the end as he fought to a third-place finish. "Our car has been pretty fast this entire week here. We keep making adjustments on it, and it has definitely helped," he said. "Those two (Moyer and Blankenship) were just a little bit better than us tonight. I have to thank a new sponsor that has come on board with us this year, Ole Smokey Moonshine."

Steve Francis set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) among the ¬45 entrants with a lap of 14.034 seconds on the third-mile oval.

*The finish:*

Billy Moyer, John Blankenship, Scott Bloomquist, Don O'Neal, Gregg Satterlee, Earl Pearson Jr., Jimmy Owens, Steve Francis, Eddie Carrier Jr., Ray Cook, Dennis Erb Jr., Booper Bare, Jared Landers, Ricky Weiss, Randy Weaver, Devin Moran, Dan Stone, Eric Jacobsen, Chad Hollenbeck, Kenny Pettyjohn, Brian Shirley, John Mollick, Bobby Pierce, Billy Moyer Jr., Kevin Weaver, Davey Johnson

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/moyer-banks-778th-late-model-win/


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Returns To Indianapolis Speedrome​*
After a three-year hiatus, USAC will return to the Indianapolis Speedrome.
USAC's most active track through its first 58 years will host two USAC HPD Midwest Pavement Midget Series events this season. The first race on the one-fifth paved oval is scheduled for May 23 with the series returning for a repeat performance on Aug. 30.

A total of 496 USAC events have graced the facility since USAC's debut in 1956 and the track is expected to host its historic 500th USAC race in the near future. No other race track is close in terms of total USAC events.
New ownership and a new race organizer are in place for the historic track, located on the southeast edge of the capital city. Former Indy car chief mechanic and team manager Larry Curry will handle the reins for co-owners Pete Watson and Jeff Hammel with an emphasis on returning the oval to prominence in the open-wheel racing community. Numerous improvements are planned, including resurfacing.

"As the new managing partner of the Speedrome I would like to say we are all very excited about having the HPD USAC midgets on our schedule for two races in 2014," says Curry. "All of the new owners are very committed to returning the Speedrome to its prominence of years past where USAC was a large part of the midget racing. We all want this to be the start of a great new era of midget racing at the track."

Gene Hartley, winner of USAC's inaugural event at Fort Wayne, Ind. in 1956, also had the distinction of grabbing the first USAC checkered flag at the Speedrome, in August of 1958. The ensuing years of various forms of USAC racing have produced 163 different winners, led by six-time Speedrome midget champion Michael Lang, who posted 53 victories. All-time USAC leaders Rich Vogler and Mel Kenyon recorded 32 and 21 victories respectively, while Ross Rankine grabbed the last Speedrome feature win in 2011.

"Obviously we are delighted to be able to return to the Indianapolis Speedrome," echoes USAC's Director of Competition Eric Rankine. "No track has as much USAC history as it does and it feels like home to be back. I'm, sure it will be a fun experience for us and our participants."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-returns-to-indianapolis-speedrome/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Charges to Volusia Win​*
Donny Schatz , a 23-time event winner in 2013, has picked up where he left off, driving from 11th to victory Saturday in just the second night of the 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season.

Schatz powered past leader Cody Darrah on lap 23 and pulled away over the final eight laps to capture victory during the DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment at Volusia Speedway Park.

Kasey Kahne Racing teammates, Darrah and Daryn Pittman, battled for the lead early in the race, with Pittman out front for the opening 11 laps and Darrah the next 11. Darrah held on for second with Pittman taking the final spot on the podium. Paul McMahan registered his third consecutive top-five finish at the DIRTcar Nationals going back to Thursday night.

The front row featuring Pittman and Darrah were glued together for the opening lap of the main event with Pittman on the bottom in one and two then to the top in three and four. At the start-finish line it was Pittman to lead the opening lap. Pittman held off charges from Darrah.

Schatz started 11th but wasted little time moving forward. In two laps he already was seventh and looking for more. He stalked his way through the field, taking sixth on lap seven before a caution flew on lap 11 for a spinning Rico Abreu.

On the restart, Darrah stuck his car to the middle of Turns 1 and 2 to power around Pittman for the lead. Meanwhile Schatz picked up a pair of spots to get to the fourth position. Darrah put a healthy lead on Pittman early, while Schatz continued to work the bottom.

Schatz worked into the top three on lap 17, passing McMahan, and began to close on Pittman. Schatz eliminated the gap by lap 20 and on lap 22 took the position. The next lap, the STP Armor All machine of Schatz stole the lead from Darrah and cruised to the win and earned the KSE Hard Charger award in the process.

"It was a lot of fun and you kind of had to pass everywhere," Schatz said. "We didn't have the greatest night last night, but you'll have that in racing. It's how quick you rebound. Every time we made changes we went in the right direction. It was a fun race, it was awesome fast and sometimes I didn't know where I was going to end up."

Darrah sat on the outside of the front row, and after running second to teammate Pittman, took the lead before succumbing to the charging Schatz.

"I was a little unsure if I could get the lead after the first start did not really go my way," Darrah said. "Then we had the caution and I was confident about the top. I had a good start and we went to the middle of one and two. They were running the bottom real hard and it left a lot of dirt out there and gave us enough grip to get by Daryn on the start to get clean air."

A minor miscalculation by the young driver gave him an uphill battle late, "We got into lap traffic and I had my wing back a little too much which made us a little too tight."

2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Champion, Daryn Pittman, led the event early in the Great Clips No. 9, and would finish the night in third place.

"I just didn't get a good enough corner in one and two," Pittman said about the lap 11 restart. "I knew the bottom was faster than top, but I just did not expect Darrah to sail through the middle and stick like that.

Pittman knows it will take more to repeat his championship success of last year, "One of my main goals this year is we have to win more races when we put ourselves in position and start in the first couple rows. To start on the pole and finish third tonight does not sit real well right now."

Through two nights of racing McMahan leads the World of Outlaws Championship with 193 points. Sweet and Pittman run second and third early in the season.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series wraps up their portion of the DIRTcar Nationals Presented by Summit Racing Equipment tomorrow night. Grandstands open at 5 p.m. with racing at 7:30.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/02/Schatz-Scores-Volusia-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*WOO SPRINTS: Volusia Speedway Park 2​*
*World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, Volusia Speedway Park, Barberville, Fla., Feb. 15, 2014*

*Qualifications:* 1. Paul McMahan, Clemens 51, 12.890; 2. Sammy Swindell, Quiring 1, 12.957; 3. Joey Saldana, Motter 71m, 12.961; 4. Lucas Wolfe, Zemaitis 1z, 13.004; 5. Donny Schatz, Stewart 15, 13.054; 6. Bronson Maeschen, Maeschen 96, 13.068; 7. Steve Kinser, Kinser 11, 13.092; 8. Daryn Pittman, Kahne 9, 13.095; 9. Cody Darrah, Kahne 4, 13.148; 10. Danny Holtgraver, Hunter 10h, 13.171; 11. Brad Sweet, Kahne 49, 13.171; 12. Greg Hodnett, Heffner 27, 13.182; 13. Dave Blaney, Blaney 98h, 13.195; 14. Rico Abreu, Abreu 24a, 13.205; 15. Chad Kemenah, Hampshire 63, 13.212; 16. Terry McCarl, McCarl 24, 13.212; 17. Jason Sides, Sides 7s, 13.220; 18. Sam Hafertepe Jr., Hafertepe 15h, 13.231; 19. Kerry Madsen, Keneric 29, 13.236; 20. Kraig Kinser, Kinser 11k, 13.252; 21. Trey Gustin, Gustin 80, 13.255; 22. Tim Kaeding, Roth 83, 13.284; 23. Justin Henderson, Henderson 07, 13.288; 24. Steve Buckwalter, Buckwalter 17b, 13.306; 25. Danny Lasoski, Lasoski 33, 13.315; 26. Greg Wilson, Warnimont w20, 13.320; 27. Jac Haudenschild, Destiny 9w, 13.326; 28. Rodney Westhafer, Westhafer 1a, 13.327; 29. Tim Shaffer, Grove 45, 13.345; 30. Brent Marks, Marks 19m, 13.359; 31. David Gravel, Leidig 59, 13.364; 32. Bill Rose, Rose 6, 13.377; 33. Christopher Bell, Call 83x, 13.422; 34. Wayne Johnson, Johnson 77x, 13.437; 35. 19-Klint Angelette, Angelette 19, 13.466; 36. Logan Schuchart, Schuchart 1s, no time.

*First Heat (8 laps):* Darrah, Blaney, McMahan, Sides, Schatz, Lasoski, Bell, Gustin, Shaffer.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* Holtgraver, Swindell, Kaeding, Abreu, Maeschen, Marks, Johnson, Wilson, Hafertepe.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Sweet, Saldana, Kemenah, S. Kinser, Henderson, Gravel, Madsen, Haudenschild, Angelette.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* McCarl, Pittman, Hodnett, K. Kinser, Wolfe, Buckwalter, Schuchart, Rose.

*Dash (6 laps):* Pittman, Darrah, Saldana, McMahan, Sweet, Swindell, McCarl, Holtgraver, Wolfe, Blaney.

*B Main (12 laps):* 1. Madsen; 2. Lasoski; 3. Marks; 4. Wilson; 5. Johnson, $200; 6. Gravel, $180; 7. Bell, $175; 8. Haudenschild, $160; 9. Buckwalter, $150; 10. Shaffer, $150; 11. Angelette, $150; 12. Gustin, $150; 13. Rose, $150; 14. Schuchart, $150; 15. Hafertepe, $150; 16. Westhafer, $150.

*Feature (30 laps):* 1. Schatz, $10,000; 2. Darrah, $5,500; 3. Pittman, $3,200; 4. McMahan, $2,800; 5. McCarl, $2,500; 6. Sweet, $2,300; 7. S. Kinser, $2,200; 8. Saldana, $2,100; 9. Swindell, $2,050; 10. Madsen, $2,000; 11. Holtgraver, $1,500; 12. Hodnett, $1,200; 13. Kaeding, $1,100; 14. Maeschen, $1,050; 15. K. Kinser, $1,000; 16. Abreu, $900; 17. Blaney, $800; 18. Marks, $800; 19. Henderson, $800; 20. Wilson, $800; 21. Sides, $800; 22. Lasoski, $800; 23. Kemenah, $800; 24. Wolfe, $800.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/woo-sprints-volusia-speedway-park-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Ty Dillon Again In UMP Modifieds​*
Ty Dillon motored his way to victory lane for second consecutive night during UMP modified competition during the DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park Saturday, putting himself in prime position for a shot at Monday's Gator Championship.

In the 20-lap feature, which was one of two qualifying races for Monday night's Gator Championship, Dillon couldn't be touched. As he was in control out front, a wild battle behind him broke out as six cars battled for the fifth position, guaranteeing them a shot at the pole on Monday night's random draw. Brian Ruhlman, Nick Hoffman, Devin Gilpin and Kyle Strickler eventually rounded out the top five and will join Dillon plus the top five finishers from Sunday night's feature in the draw for positions on Monday.

"You always want to keep going because the second you slack up, there's some good drivers here and they'll pounce on you," Dillon said. "If we can keep chugging along like this, we want to get that big Gator and then we'll have an awesome weekend. I'm as tickled as I can be right now with getting two wins this week. It's a lot of fun for us."

*The finish:*

Ty Dillon, Brian Ruhlman, Nick Hoffman, Devin Gilpin, Kyle Strickler, Kent Robinson, David Stremme, Kyle Bronson, Will Krup, Bryce Jewell, Garret Stewart, Dave Wiethholder, Jason Beaulieu, Steven Brooks, Collin Thirlby, Larry Burkins, Dave Jamison, Jason Intoppa, Kent Corbin, Scott Mooers, Bob Johnson, Paul Miles, Hunter Gustafson, Jeffrey Lien Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/its-ty-dillon-again-in-ump-modifieds/








*Johnson Ends Long East Bay Drought​*
Davey Johnson returned to East Bay Raceway Park's victory lane Saturday for the first time since the 2001.

The veteran driver took the lead on lap 12 and held off hard-charging Earl Pearson Jr. in the closing laps for his first career Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win. Trailing Johnson and Pearson to the finish during the 38th Winternationals finale was Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr. and Jimmy Owens.

"We had to work on the car most of the night to get it ready for today," 
Johnson said. "I want to thank Austin Hargrove, we brought him in during the off-season and he has made a big difference in our race team. Our business slowed down a little last year, and we were able to travel more and run some bigger shows. I think we are ready for a really good season."

Owens led the first eleven laps of the race until Johnson took over the point. 
Johnson held a steady pace as Scott Bloomquist started to apply some pressure. Johnson and Bloomquist ran one-two until a caution on lap 49.

On the restart, Pearson soared past Bloomquist on the outside to take over second. In the final 11 laps Pearson tried hard to run-down Johnson, but Johnson was able to withstand Pearson's challenges and take his car to Lucas Oil Victory Lane.

"That was a heck of a race," said Pearson. "I don't know if that caution hurt or helped us. We got around Scott, and I then thought I had enough laps to catch Davey, but we didn't. This Bobby Labonte Racing Team and everyone at Longhorn Chassis should be proud of what we have done so far this season."
Pearson retains the point lead heading into the series next event at Brownstown (Ind.) Speedway March 22.

O'Neal started 10th and made a late-race charge to claim third.
"I saw Earl get up against the cushion, so I decided I was going to try it as well. The bottom was working well for us, but the top got faster, we were in the right spot at the right time," O'Neal said. "It was another good point night for the Clint Bowyer, Peak Oil Team and we will be ready for Brownstown next month."

Billy Moyer set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time among the ¬40 entrants, with a lap of 14.362 seconds of the third-mile oval.

*The finish:*

Davey Johnson, Earl Pearson Jr., Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jimmy Owens, Steve Francis, Gregg Satterlee, Bobby Pierce, Scott Bloomquist, Ray Cook, John Blankenship, Jared Landers, Dan Stone, Randy Weaver, Brian Shirley, Jason Riggs, Mike Benedum, Dennis Erb Jr., Booper Bare, Devin Moran, Chad Hollenbeck, Dennis Franklin, John Mollick, Jason Hughes, Kevin Weaver, Jason Papich.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/johnson-ends-long-east-bay-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Is Convincing In Richards No. 1​*
Just call him Super Sub.
Continuing his spectacular performance as the interim driver of the Rocket Chassis house car, Brandon Sheppard powered to a convincing victory in Saturday night's 50-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series A-Main at Bubba Raceway Park.

Sheppard, 21, surged forward from the fifth-starting spot to take the lead from hometown favorite Ivedent Lloyd Jr. on lap seven and never looked back.

The 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals and DIRTcar Late Model national champion easily handled four restarts over the remaining distance to defeat Friday-night winner Brady Smith by 4.348 seconds in the second night of action during the third annual Bubba Army Dirt Late Model Winter Nationals.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/sheppard-is-convincing-in-richards-no-1/








*Friesen Back As Dirty Jersey Promoter​*
Star driver Stewart Friesen will take part in more than 100 races over the course of the 2014 season. But he has one date circled on his calendar above all others: Tuesday, June 17.

On that night, Friesen will not only enter the gates of New Egypt Speedway as a competitor. He will, for the second time, serve as a race promoter. Under the Friesen-Deyo Promotions banner, the 30-year-old Friesen partners with Brett Deyo for the Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc. 'Dirty Jersey 2' at the Garden State facility.

The second edition of the 'Dirty Jersey' event should be a blockbuster. The big-block modifieds of the Super DIRTcar Series return for a 60-lap event paying $6,000-plus to the winner and an increased $400 to take the green flag. A new addition for '14 is the 'Turnpike 25' for 360 Sprint Cars: a 25-lap event paying $3,000 to the winner and $250 to take the green flag.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/friesen-back-as-dirty-jersey-promoter/


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011

*The King Steve Kinser Wins Final Night At Volusia​*
The King of The Outlaws Steve Kinser wins the third and final night of WoO Sprint Cars at the UNHO DirtCar Nationals at Volusia Raceway Park.

*Top 5 Finishers:*

1. Kinser 
2. Pittman
3. Schatz
4. Sweet 
5. Kaeding

*Source:*
Ckg2011


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Is King In Volusia WoO Finale​*
Steve Kinser may want to reconsider his retirement plans on the way home to Indiana from the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series DIRTcar Nationals finale at Volusia Speedway Park.

Kinser delighted Sunday night's huge crowd by notching his eighth career Volusia victory, topping Daryn Pittman and Donny Schatz. And he did it by throwing a classic slider on Pittman that drew a collective gasp from the crowd, which later rewarded him with a huge victory lane ovation marking both his stunning win and the end of his Florida racing, some 35 years after his first Volusia event.

Polesitter Pittman, who had seemed destined to start second until leader Cody Darrah lost his engine on the last lap of the Dash, fell to fast-timer Paul McMahon on the initial start, but Bronson Manschen flipped in turn four and they had to do it over again.

That time Pittman outdragged McMahan, with Kinser diving low from row two and wrestling second from McMahan. Kinser then trailed Pittman until lap five, when Darrah stalled on the frontstretch to draw another yellow. This time Kinser used the outside line to blow around Pittman in turns one and two and lead the defending WoO champion and Schatz, who had disposed of McMahan, through a lap-23 yellow for Rico Abreu's spin at the back pit gate.

Kinser chose the outside for the restart and Pittman got the drop on him, with 
Kinser then throwing the slide job on him as they hit turn one to retake the lead. Pittman didn't fold his tent, however, and got back in front off turn four momentarily before Kinser again powered past. Pittman then bobbled in turn four on lap 29, losing his momentum and Kinser was home free.

Brad Sweet was fourth with Tim Kaeding, Kerry Madsen, Nationals point champion McMahan, Joey Saldana, Kraig Kinser and Denny Holtgraver rounding out the top 10.

"That felt good," declared Kinser with classic understatement. "I had a race car that would run high and I used it. I wanted to win this one and sliding him was what I had to do to get it. I didn't know on that restart whether I wanted the bottom or the top and Daryn was ready for me, but we managed to get back by him."

"If we could go back and do it again, I'd change my line," said Pittman, disappointed that he'd given up the lead two nights in a row. "It'll be hard to sleep tonight, but it was a hell of a race and I can tell myself I got beat by 'The King.'"

Schatz tipped that he was, "Just OK. We were the same speed as both of those guys, so we couldn't do anything with them. We were fast around the top but so were they."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/kinser-is-king-in-volusia-woo-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WOO SPRINTS: Volusia Speedway Park 3​*
*World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, Volusia Speedway Park; Barberville, Fla., Feb. 16, 2014

Qualifications:* 1. Paul McMahan, Clemens 51, 12.943; 2. Joey Saldana, Motter 71m, 13.058; 3. Daryn Pittman, Kahne 9, 13.070; 4. Kerry Madsen, Keneric 29, 13.110; 5. Tim Kaeding, Roth 83, 13.119; 6. Terry McCarl, McCarl 24, 13.122; 7. Danny Holtgraver, Hunter 10h, 13.124; 8. Kraig Kinser, Kinser 11k, 13.127; 9. Donny Schatz, Stewart 15, 13.134; 10. Lucas Wolfe, Zemaitis 1z, 13.165; 11. Rico Abreu, Abreu 24a, 13.182; 12. Cody Darrah, Kahne 4, 13.202; 13. Dave Blaney, Blaney 98h, 13.205; 14. Steve Kinser, Stewart 11, 13.222; 15. Bronson Maeschen, Maeschen 96, 13.224; 16. Brad Sweet, Kahne 49, 13.227; 17. Sammy Swindell, Quiring 1, 13.234; 18. Christopher Bell, Call 83x, 13.250; 19. Greg Hodnett, Heffner 27, 13.251; 20. Chad Kemenah, Hampshire 63, 13.259; 21. Jac Haudenschild, Destiny 9w, 13.262; 22. Jason Sides, Sides 7s, 13.285; 23. Danny Lasoski, Lasoski 33, 13.324; 24. Greg Wilson, Warnimont w20, 13.327; 25. Tim Shaffer, Grove 45, 13.347; 26. Wayne Johnson, Johnson 77x, 13.378; 27. Trey Gustin, Gustin 80, 13.379; 28. Logan Schuchart, Schuchart 1s, 13.410; 29. David Gravel, Leidig 59, 13.430; 30. Brent Marks, Marks 19m, 13.445; 31. Jacob Allen, Allen 1a, 13.475; 32. Bill Rose, Rose 6, 13.491; 33. Justin Henderson, Henderson 07, 13.512; 34. Steve Buckwalter, Buckwalter 17b, 13.806.

*First Heat (8 laps):* Schatz, Blaney, McMahan, Kaeding, Haudenschild, Gravel, Shaffer, Swindell, Henderson.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* S. Kinser, Saldana, Wolfe, Sides, McCarl, Marks, Bell, Johnson, Buckwalter.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Maeschen, Abreu, Pittman, Holtgraver, Lasoski, Hodnett, Gustin, Allen.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* Sweet, Darrah, K. Kinser, Madsen, Kemenah, Rose, Schuchart, Wilson.

*Dash (6 laps):* Pittman, McMahan, Schatz, S. Kinser, Abreu, Sweet, Maeschen, Saldana, Blaney, Darrah.

*B Main (12 laps):* 1. Swindell; 2. Bell; 3. Hodnett; 4. Johnson; 5. Shaffer, $200; 6. Gravel, $180; 7. Marks, $175; 8. Gustin, $160; 9. Henderson, $150; 10. Rose, $150; 11. Schuchart, $150; 12. Wilson, $150; 13. Allen, $150; 14. Buckwalter, $150.

*Feature (30 laps):* 1. S. Kinser, $10,000; 2. Pittman, $5,5000; 3. Schatz, $3,200; 4. Sweet, $2,800; 5. Kaeding, $2,500; 6. Madsen, $2,300; 7. McMahan, $2,200; 8. Saldana, $2,100; 9. K. Kinser, $2,050; 10. Holtgraver, $2,000; 11. Swindell, $1,500; 12. Bell, $1,200; 13. Abreu, $1,100; 14. Blaney, $1,050; 15. McCarl, $1,000; 16. Sides, $900; 17. Haudenschild, $800; 18. Lasoski, $800; 19. Johnson, $800; 20. Kemenah, $800; 21. Wolfe, $800; 22. Hodnett, $800; 23. Darrah, $800; 24. Maeschen, $800.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/woo-sprints-volusia-speedway-park-3/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Former USAC Champ Rollie Beale Dies​*
Rollie Beale, one of the most respected USAC drivers of all time, has died at the age of 84.

The 1973 USAC National Sprint Car Champion was enshrined in the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame in 1996. His USAC career, which ran from 1965 to 1977, included 32 sprint car feature victories, 10th on the all-time list.

Arguably one of his biggest career wins came in the prestigious Little 500 at Anderson (Ind.) Speedway in 1966. A competitor in USAC Silver Crown and National Championship (Indy car) wins as well, his best Indy car finish was a ninth in 1968 at Trenton, N.J.

After retiring as a driver, he spent several years as the Chief Steward for USAC's Silver Crown and National Sprint Car Series. In 1991 he was the winner of USAC's Ross Hadley award for dedication to our sport.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/former-usac-champ-rollie-beale-dies/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Highlights & Interviews From The Third & Final Night At The DirtCar Nationals​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Austin Dillon Keeps Rolling At Volusia​*
Austin Dillon, just a few hours after winning the pole for the Daytona 500, hopped into his DIRTcar UMP Modified and drove to victory in the final Gator Championship qualifying feature Sunday night at Volusia Speedway Park.

Like his brother, Ty, on Saturday, Austin Dillon raced to the front of his 20-lap Gator Championship qualifying feature, maintained the lead through several cautions, and charged to victory. Along with Dillon, top-five finishers Billy Workman Jr., Jeff Babcock, Kenny Wallace and Matt Westfall all locked themselves into the draw for Monday night's Gator Championship, the premier event for DIRTcar UMP Modifieds during the DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia.

"I don't know if there were more nerves today qualifying for the Daytona 500 or out here at Volusia to get a win because Ty has had two of them and he beat me to one," said Dillon, who will sit on the pole of the Daytona 500 in his first season of NASCAR Sprint Cup racing. "We created a little Gator farm at Team Dillon Racing&#8230;I've been here seven years, I'm not a rookie here."

*The finish:*

Austin Dillon, Billy Workman Jr., Jeff Babcock, Kenny Wallace, Matt Westfall, Tyler Nicely, Dale Mathison, Austin Arneson, Jacob Poel, Kenny Schrader, Troy Girolamo, Nick Kurtz, Dwight Niehoff, Jason Davis, Bobby Gierke, Matt Crafton, Mitch O'Patik, Justin Allgaier, Cody Bauman, Joel Ortberg, Jack Steilder, Jeff Mathews, Nick Tharp, Jordan Bailey, Rob Underwood, Jim Gillenwater, Kody Weisner, Nate Zimmer, Jeff Thomas, Justin Marks, Jake Griffin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/austin-dillon-keeps-rolling-at-volusia/








*Lanigan Turns Ocala Into Club 29​*
Darrell Lanigan ended the Bubba Army Dirt Late Model Winter Nationals on a high note, breaking through to capture Sunday night's 60-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series 'Super Sunday Showdown' at Bubba Raceway Park.

Finding the winning touch with his self-designed Club 29 car after top-five finishes in each of the first two events of the weekend, Lanigan passed Don O'Neal for the lead on lap seven and controlled the remainder of the distance.

The two-time WoO LMS champion turned back a late challenge from O'Neal while racing through lapped traffic to pocket the race's $12,650 top prize.
O'Neal settled for second place, about one second behind Lanigan at the checkered flag. The driver of NASCAR star Clint Bowyer's Barry Wright car once again fell short of his elusive first WoO LMS triumph.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/lanigan-turns-ocala-into-club-29/


----------



## Ckg2011

An artist rendering of what the Knoxville Raceway may look like in the future. (Courtesy Knoxville Raceway)​
*Knoxville Expansion Plans Gain Traction​*
Brian Stickel, Knoxville Raceway general manager and promoter, announced this week that a major improvement/expansion project at the track that has been in the preliminary planning stages is rapidly moving toward reality.

"There are still many, many decisions facing the Fair Board as the project progresses, but a big first step, the funding plan for the project, is beginning to take shape," Stickel said.

"A critical component of our project, some help in the form of funding assistance from the state, is appearing likely, thanks to great support from our legislators, Representative Greg Heartsill and Senator Amy Sinclair," said Marion County Fair Board President Jason Reed.

According to Raceway General Manager Stickel, the expansion plans being considered are for a four-story building to be located on the southeast corner of the track where the Skate Pit is currently located. An entry plaza and skywalk to the existing stands, additional skyboxes, a rooftop terrace, raceway offices, and retail space are all options being considered as portions of the new structure. It has not been decided whether to place the roller skating facility in the new structure or move it to another location on the fair grounds.

The request for state help is receiving a favorable hearing from legislative leaders as well as from our local legislators according to Dave Schrader, a longtime employee of the track who has been hired to represent the Raceway at the Statehouse.

The vast majority of legislators, according to Schrader, prefer a sales tax rebate as the method of providing assistance to the track. Sales tax rebates have previously been used for the Iowa Speedway and for the Field of Dreams baseball facility in northeast Iowa. The sales tax rebate would be limited to 5 cents and would not include the local option penny or the penny dedicated to schools.

Fair Board President Jason Reed says early cost estimates for the project range from $4 to 6 million dollars. He said the track has had some good years of late and is saving money toward the project but there remains a need for an extra boost to fully fund the project. The legislation being drafted by Representative Heartsill would allow a sales tax rebate to run for ten years and would limit the amount of the rebate to $2 million and no more than 25% of the total cost of the project.

"The Marion County Fair Board has always looked ahead with an eye toward the future," said Stickel. "Their vision over the years, more than anything else, is what caused the Knoxville Raceway to become the Sprint Car Capital of the World. This project is a continuation of that vision."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/knoxville-expansion-plans-gain-traction/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Charges From 11th To The Win.*​


----------



## Ckg2011

*D.P. And The King Do Battle​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Targets Third Straight Title​*
Only three drivers in the history of the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series have won three consecutive series championships, but Bryan Clauson will be trying to join that group when the season opens Thursday night at Bubba Raceway Park.

After recovering from four missed races due to other commitments to win his first championship with the Corey Tucker/BCI/Curb-Agajanian Racing No. 7 in 2012, Clauson stepped into the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing No. 20 for 2013 and picked up where he left off.

Seven wins each season and both championships now present him with the opportunity to join Steve Butler, Robbie Stanley and Levi Jones as the only drivers to claim three-straight championships.

"Walking into an organization like that, where they have a tradition of winning championships, is a lot of pressure," Clauson said. "To step in and go through the process, with the downs and ups of the season, it was satisfying and a lot of fun to work ourselves into form and contend for the
championship. I'm excited about some changes we made through last season and in the offseason, so hopefully we can come out even stronger and defend it."

The TSR operation was no stranger to success and championships, as Jones won four-of-five championships before Clauson broke through in 2012. The 2013 season posed a legitimate test, however, as the team saw changes in nearly every area. In addition to the change in the seat, only Brad Mariscotti remained from the crew. The team switched Beast chassis and car builder Bob East and Warren Beard completed the crew.

The team got on a roll with back-to-back victories to open Indiana Sprint Week and rode them to the series championship. By the time Clauson won at I-30 Speedway in early September, he had tied Dave Darland for the point lead.Clauson was steady down the stretch to win his fourth USAC national championship. He already owned two midget titles.

It was the first sprint car title for East, who has achieved numerous titles in both midget and Silver Crown competition as crew chief and team manager.

"The sprint car title was definitely a focus, after we got going," East said. "It was the only one that I hadn't won, and I wanted to do that. It was a lot of fun; it's the first series in so long where I had no other cars (chassis customers) competing, so I could totally concentrate on our team. It was a great group to race with. We believed in each other, and confidence makes a big difference."

Clauson is 16th all-time with 25 USAC national sprint car triumphs.

"I always dreamed of working with Bob, but never really thought it would be on the sprint car side," Clauson said. "When I was coming up, he was king of the midgets. To have an opportunity to work with him and get the chance to win the sprint car championship with him was cool. The chemistry he and Brad had, being friends even outside of racing, helped a lot. Bob wasn;t necessarily supposed to work with us all year, but after Ocala it was obvious that we would be good together."

As the top six teams from last season remain intact for 2014, Clauson knows a target will be on them as they try to defend the crown with their Chevrolet Performance - Curb No. 20 Beast/Kistler.

"It looks like the national sprint car bunch is as strong as I can remember it being, and we know that other teams have gotten better in the off-season, so we'll have to start a little quicker and be even better than last year to do it again," Clauson concluded.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-targets-third-straight-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NCRA Sets Schedules For Four Divisions​*
Two new tracks and a 14-race schedule highlight the Silver Anniversary season for the National Championship Racing ***'n of Park City, Kansas presented by Precise Racing Products sprint car division.

The 25th season for the tour will kick off huge with the fourth annual "Air Capital Shootout" at 81 Speedway in Park City, Kan., on March 29. This event will pay $5,000 to the night's feature winner while drivers just starting the 20-car feature will earn $500.

From there the tour heads to the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan., on April 19.

Two consecutive weeks will see two tracks host their first CRA sprint show with the first coming at the Butler County Speedway in Rising City, Neb. on May 10. One week later the newest track that has been built in Oklahoma, Longdale Speedway in Longdale, Okla., will host the series May 17.

It will be a "Hoosier Daddy" Father's Day annual event on June 15 as the tour heads to 81 Speedway.

Then a huge sprint car doubleheader weekend takes place on June 28-29 as the tour joins forces with the American Sprint Car Series Sooner Region. It all starts that Friday night at the Tommy Estes Jr. promoted Dodge City Raceway Park in Dodge City, Kan. From there both tours head to 81 Speedway in Park City.

Butler County Speedway will host the tour once again, this time on July 12.
The annual O'Reilly Auto Parts Hutchinson Grand Nationals is set July 25-26 atop the Kansas State Fairground in Hutchinson.

The annual Labor Day weekend trip to the Belleville High Banks Speedway in Belleville, Kan., will take place Aug. 31.

For the second year I n a row, Junction Motor Speedway in McCool Junction, Neb., will host the tour on Sept. 6. Races at Longdale Speedway (Sept. 13) and 81 Speedway (Sept. 27) conclude the season.

*NCRA Sprint Car Schedule​*

March 29 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
April 19 Kansas State Fairgrounds Hutchinson, Kan.
May 10 Butler County Speedway Rising City, Neb.
May 17 Longdale Speedway Longdale, Okla.
June 15 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
June 28 Dodge City Raceway Park Dodge City, Kan.
June 29 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
July 12 Butler County Speedway Rising City, Neb.
July 25-26 Kansas State Fairgrounds Hutchinson, Kan.
August 31 Belleville High Banks Belleville, Kan.
Sept 6 Junction Motor Speedway McCool Junction, Neb.
Sept 13 Longdale Speedway Longdale, Okla.
Sept 27 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.​
The 31st season for the NCRA late model division will see a bit of a different schedule this year with a couple tracks back on the schedule and one annual event that will no longer take place.

The season kicks off one month earlier than normal as the Kansas State Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kansas will host the tour on Saturday night, April 19th.

The tour will then join forces with the MARS DIRT car late model series and head for a doubleheader weekend, kicking off on Friday night at Dodge City Raceway Park in Dodge City, Kan. Both tours will then load up and head to 81 Speedway in Park City for a Saturday night event at the home of the series.
81 Speedway will host the tour again on the annual "Hoosier Daddy" Father's Day special on June 15.

The annual 4th of July weekend trip to the Belleville High Banks Speedway in Belleville, Kansas will take place July 5. The beautiful Junction Motor Speedway in McCool Junction, Neb., will host the tour on July 12.

What would normally be the annual "NCRA Late Model Nationals during the last weekend of July will not be taking place as Mid-Nebraska Speedway in Doniphan, Neb., has closed its doors. Instead the gladiators of the series will be part of the annual O'Reilly Auto Parts Hutchinson Grand Nationals July 26 atop the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan.

Then it is off to the event that keeps getting bigger and bigger as the 11th annual "King of the Hill Late Model Shootout" at Junction Motor Speedway will greet not on only the NCRA but MARS and MLRA late model series Aug. 8-9.
Labor Day weekend means yet another trip to the Belleville (Kan.) High Banks Speedway Aug. 31. For the third year in a row the tour will close out its season at the Salina (Okla.) High Banks Speedway Sept. 27.

*NCRA Dirt Late Model Schedule​*

April 19 Kansas State Fairgrounds Hutchinson, Kan.
May 3 Dodge City Raceway Park Dodge City, Kan.
May 4 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
June 15 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
July 5 Belleville High Banks Belleville, Kan.
July 12 Junction Motor Speedway McCool Junction, Neb.
July 26 Kansas State Fairgrounds Hutchinson, Kan.
August 8-9 Junction Motor Speedway McCool Junction, Neb.
August 31 Belleville High Banks Belleville, Kan.
Sept 27 Salina High Banks Speedway Salina, Okla.​
NCRA also released schedules for the NCRA Southern Sport Mod class and the modified division.

*NCRA Southern Sport Mod Schedule​*

May 4 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
May 31 Route 66 Motor Speedway Amarillo, Texas
July 4 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
July 25-26 Kansas State Fairgrounds Hutchinson, Kan.
August 16 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
September 13 Salina High Banks Speedway Salina, Okla.
September 27 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.

*NCRA Modified Schedule*

April 11-12 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
April 19 Kansas State Fairgrounds Hutchinson, Kan.
June 14 Salina High Banks Speedway Salina, Okla.
June 19 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
July 4 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.
July 5 Belleville High Banks Speedway Belleville, Kan.
July 25-26 Kansas State Fairgrounds Hutchinson, Kan.
August 23 Route 66 Motor Speedway Amarillo, Texas
August 31 Belleville High Banks Speedway Belleville, Kan.
October 11 81 Speedway Park City, Kan.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/ncra-sets-schedules-for-four-divisions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Banks $10,000 At Volusia​*
A slower track surface played right into Scott Bloomquist's hands on Wednesday night at Volusia Speedway Park.

Making his first start in a new car he designed in a collaboration with noted parts manufacturer Randy Sweet, the 50-year-old superstar mastered the sprawling half-mile oval to capture the 40-lap feature that closed the DIRTcar late model portion of the 43rd annual DIRTcar Nationals Presented by Summit Racing Equipment.

Bloomquist swept past fellow Hall of Famer Billy Moyer for the lead on lap 20 and never looked back in the caution-free event. He pocketed $10,000 for his ninth career win during the DIRTcar Nationals by Summit.

"The race track was awesome tonight," said Bloomquist, who began the six-night full-fender meet at VSP with finishes of sixth (Monday) and fifth (Tuesday). "It's a little different when you just don't sit out there and have everybody hold it on the floor all night. You gotta have a little bit of foot, a little bit of patience."

Bloomquist showed plenty of those traits on his way to crossing the finish line 1.497 seconds ahead of Dale McDowell, who made a strong advance from the 14th starting spot. McDowell reached second on lap 30 and briefly closed on Bloomquist before losing ground and settling for runner-up money.

Eric Wells, who started fifth, climbed as high as second on lap 24 before being overtaken by McDowell six circuits later and placing third - his second podium finish in the week's three DIRTcar Late Model events. Darrell Lanigan started and finished fourth and Moyer faded to fifth at the checkered flag after starting from the outside pole and leading laps 1-19.

In a race completed in a rapid 12 minutes, 35.182 seconds, Bloomquist started third and chased Moyer and polesitter Rick Eckert of York, Pa., through the early circuits. Bloomquist wrestled second from Eckert on lap 15 and quickly ran down Moyer. With a burst off the inside of turn four, Bloomquist shot past Moyer to assume command for good as lap 20 was scored.

"We moved around and just tried to find where we could work well on the race track," said Bloomquist, who won a feature during the DIRTcar Nationals by Summit for the fourth consecutive year. "I really felt great all over the racetrack, but finally we got to the middle of (turns) three and four. It looked like not too many guys could carry that much speed through the middle.

"(Moyer) looked like he was just kind of fading and we were coming to him," he continued. "He might have went with a little different tire combination. But I knew all the guys up front had the same thing, so we just had the superior piece and I felt like we drove a pretty good race."

Putting the new car in victory lane in its debut gave Bloomquist a definite confident boost.

"We finished this car while we were racing in Tampa (last week at East Bay Raceway Park)," said Bloomquist. "We've had a pretty rough two-week period, so to get the car finally done and get out here - this is the first laps on it this week - we really know we got something going on with this race car. I think there's gonna be a lot of victories to come."

McDowell, 47, appeared primed to stop Bloomquist's march after surging past Lanigan and Wells to claim second place on lap 30. The veteran drew his Team Dillon Warrior within a half-second of Bloomquist before his bid stalled.

"I got to gaining a little bit there but just got to turning hard," said McDowell, who was chasing his first DIRTcar Nationals by Summit victory since the 1999 finale. "I got kind of balanced out the last five, six laps, and got a little bit tight, and Scott was good rolling right through that middle. We'll try to fix that problem and see if we can't get up front the rest of the week."

Moyer registered the fastest overall qualifying lap at 15.999 seconds.

*The finish:*

Scott Bloomquist, Dale McDowell, Eric Wells, Darrell Lanigan, Billy Moyer, Rick Eckert, Steve Francis, Tim McCreadie, Brandon Sheppard, Mike Marlar, Brady Smith, Vic Coffey, Bobby Pierce, Don O'Neal, Brian Shirley, Jared Landers, Chad Hollenbeck, Casey Roberts, Kenny Pettyjohn, Jeff Babcock, Morgan Bagley, Frankie Heckenast Jr., Eric Jacobsen, Shane Clanton, John Blankenship, Gregg Satterlee, Clint Smith, Mike Hammerle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/bloomquist-banks-10000-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*50 Sprint Cars Practice At The Clay By The Bay​*
A banner field of 360 winged sprint cars is assured for three days of racing Thursday, Friday and Saturday at East Bay Raceway Park for the 38th annual Winternationals and 16th King of 360 worth $10,000 to the winner on Saturday night.

Greg Hodnett , a member of the Pennsylvania Posse, who is piloting a car that won in 2011 was the fastest on the clocks with a time of 12.597. He was joined by last year's winner Danny Holtgraver and California's Rico Abreu in the top three as 50 cars took part in a practice Wednesday night at the third-mile oval.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/50-sprint-cars-practice-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Champion Oil Backs Central Pa. Sprints​*
Champion Oil, a major player in development and manufacturing of racing and performance products will team with Speedway Motors to co-sponsors the Speedway Motors/Champion Racing Oil Central PA Sprint Car Series presented by Hoseheads Sprint Car News.

The Speedway Motors/Champion Racing Oil Central PA Sprint Car Series will pay out $21,000 to the top 10 racers at the end of the season. The 2014 season will begin on Feb. 22 at Lincoln Speedway and will run through the last event at Susquehanna Speedway Park on Nov. 15.

Associate sponsors from the 2013 season have also returned for 2014 with one change. Schnee Chassis will be replacing Eagle Motorsports as the sponsor for 2014.

The 2014 associate sponsors include, Butler-Built Seats, Conroy "Pneu" Control, Bob Hilbert Sportswear, Hoosier Tire Mid-Atlantic, Maxim Chassis, RAACE, Schnee Chassis, and Winters Performance Products. The champion this year will receive $6,000 with $4,000 going to second place. Third place will receive $3,000 with $2,000 going to fourth. Fifth through tenth will receive $1,000.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/champion-oil-backs-central-pa-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas Tops Florida Mini Sprints​*
Luke Thomas won the Florida Mini Sprint ***'n feature Thursday night during the 38th annual Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park. Thomas started on the pole and took the lead at the start and set the pace throughout the event.

A late race yellow flag gave Tyler Walton a final shot at the leader with two laps remaining, but Thomas pulled away for the victory. Walton finished second ahead of Jim Young, Kyle Lick and Sammy LaMore.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/thomas-tops-florida-mini-sprints/








*15-Year-Old Rules East Bay Sprints​*
Fifteen-year-old Indiana driver Parker Price-Miller made an impressive debut in front of a field of experienced veteran drivers and a few other "rookies" opening night of a three-day show to determine the 16th annual King of 360s at East Bay Raceway Park.

After starting sixth in his heat and finishing second, he gained enough passing points to start outside Danny Smith on the front row of the 25-lap winged sprint car feature.

The young driver was able to steer his Wesmar-powered XXX chassis set up to perfection by veteran crew chief Rick Ferkel, around the inside lane and lead every lap despite several serious challenges by third starting Wayne Johnson.

Price-Miller triumphed in only his fifth time in a 360 sprint car. "I could see Wayne sticking his nose inside me a couple of times, but I wanted this win," he said. "Now that I'm here in victory lane, I'm shocked that I won."

The race only had one caution flag for Christopher Bell who spun high in turn two on the third lap and with the field loaded with talent like fifth-starting Greg Hodnett, Chad Kemenah, Jason Sides, Danny Lasoski, Jac Haudenschild and Tim Shaffer there was plenty of time for one of those drivers to make their way to the front.

But, as the race played out, it was 17th starter Rico Abreu that caught the crowd's attention by charging all the way up to sixth position at the end.
The winner's margin of victory was 0.520 seconds ahead of Johnson at the finish with Smith running a consistent third ahead of Russ Hall and Sides.
Fifty-three cars were on hand.

*The Finish:*

Parker Price-Miller, Wayne Johnson, Danny Smith, Russ Hall, Jason Sides, Rico Abreu, Greg Hodnett, Bryan Sebetto, Danny Lasoski, Jerod Roller, David Gravel, Etienne Girard, Chad Kemenah, Tim Shaffer, Jac Haudenschild, Christopher Bell, Danny Wood, Carson McCarl, Robbie Smith, Danny Martin Jr

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/15-year-old-rules-east-bay-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Dirt Games Stars Brady Bacon​*
Brady Bacon began his bid for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series championship by winning the opening event of Winter Dirt Games V at Bubba Raceway Park.

The 24-year-old Oklahoma native, who finished third in points last year, already equaled his win total from 2013 aboard the all-time winningest entry in the series. With the win, the famed Hoffman Auto Racing group claimed its 83rd series victory.

Veterans Dave Darland and Tracy Hines led the field to green and diced hard in the opening laps, both seeking victories to advance their hunt of Tom Bigelow for the all-time series win record. After leading the opening lap, Hines saw Darland blast by before retaking the point in turn-one on lap three.
From there, Hines led at the front as defending series champion Bryan Clauson moved past Darland for second. Just behind him, Bacon was on the move from his sixth-starting spot, earned by virtue of his ProSource "Fast Qualifier Award," which was worth $200.

After a flip on lap nine, Clauson went to work on Hines for the lead as Bacon trailed. The top three pulled away until Clauson suffered misfortune on lap 15, flattening a right-rear tire while all over Hines for the top spot. He restarted at the tail and would advance all the way to seventh at the checkered.

From there, it was a two-horse race as Bacon cut low off turn-four to steal the lead on lap 18 and race away from Hines. Without a caution, Bacon negotiated traffic to come home with a 2.593-second victory aboard the Mean Green - Lykins Oil No. 69 Triple X/Stanton Mopar.

"This probably wouldn't have been a track we would have won on last year, so it's a relief to get one right away. We've changed a lot of things to be good on a slicker track like this. We ran a ton of laps in practice last night, and it paid off. I didn't think the top would last in turn-four, and I was just trying to hit that one little wet spot every time down lower. I think Clauson was gonna be a threat, but unfortunately for him, he got a flat. This bunch worked really hard in the winter, and I'm proud of them," said Bacon.

Hines held on for a strong second after leading 16 laps in The Carolina Nut Company - Hansen's Welding No. 4 DRC/Stanton Chevy.

"I struggled out of four all night. I just never got it figured out. Nothing I tried could fix it. Once Brady got me, I tried to attack it harder and it just wasn't there. We're better when it's slick than we have been, but it's just not enough yet. It was a good run, though, and a good first night for our Carolina Nut Company team," Hines said.

Darland finished third in the Racer's Advantage Store No. 71p DRC/Foxco.
"It was a really tricky track tonight, with a real slick end and then some holes on entry into one before you slide up and hit the cushion. We made a few adjustments under the red and just tried to figure out where the car was happy. It came around some at the end, and we had a chance at Tracy in traffic, but I could only gain on him off of four," Darland said.
Shane Cottle and Chase Stockon completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/winter-dirt-games-stars-brady-bacon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC SPRINTS: Bubba Raceway Park 1​*
*AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series, Bubba Raceway Park, Ocala, Fla., Feb. 20, 2014*

*Qualifications:* 1. Brady Bacon, Dynamics 69, 14.564; 2. Chase Stockon, 32/TBI 32, 14.704; 3. Bryan Clauson, Stewart/Curb-Agajanian 20, 14.733; 4. C.J. Leary, Leary 30, 14.819; 5. Tracy Hines, Hines 4, 14.956; 6. Dave Darland, Phillips 71p, 14.997; 7. Chris Windom, Walker 11, 15.031; 8. Kevin Thomas Jr., Dutcher/RW/TriStar 17rw, 15.050; 9. Justin Grant, Hery 40, 15.076; 10. Shane Cottle, Epperson 2e, 15.084; 11. Jarett Andretti, Andretti Autosport Short Track 18, 15.125; 12. Jon Stanbrough, Dutcher/RW/TriStar 37rw, 15.160; 13. Matt Westfall, Best Performance 54, 15.225; 14. Carson Short, Short 21, 15.232; 15. Mark Smith, Mach1 1m, 15.236; 16. Robert Ballou, Ballou 12, 15.281; 17. Casey Shuman, Pollock 21x, 15.366; 18. Travis Hery, Hery 21h, 15.375; 19. Brady Short, Pottorff 11p, 15.418; 20. Shane Cockrum, Wade 66, 15.504; 21. Hunter Schuerenberg, Schuerenberg/Nolen 20n, 15.540; 22. Logan Jarrett, Jarrett 29, 15.541; 23. Aaron Farney, Farney 15f, 15.549; 24. Dalten Gabbard, Baldwin 5, 15.562; 25. Kody Swanson, DePalma 63, 15.658; 26. Derek Hastings, Marshall 32m, 15.738; 27. Steve Irwin, Marshall 2m, 15.753; 28. Mitch Wissmiller, Wissmiller 1, 15.846; 29. Collin Cabre, Cabre 12c, 15.974; 30. Daylan Chambers, Chambers 4c, 16.170; 31. Chris Jones, Powell 59, 16.558; 32. Nathan Moore, Moore 48, 16.853; 33. Frank Carlsson, Carlsson 20x, 17.110; 34. Mike Weber, Weber 22, 18.193.

*First Heat (8 laps):* Hines, Schuerenberg, Grant, Bacon, Shuman, Cabre, Swanson, Carlsson, Westfall.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* Cottle, Darland, Stockon, Hery, Jarrett, Hastings, Chambers, C. Short, Weber.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Clauson, Short, Andretti, Smith, Windom, Farney, Jones, Irwin.

*Fourth Heat: (8 laps):* Ballou, Stanbrough, Thomas, Leary, Cockrum, Moore, Wissmiller, Gabbard.

*Semi (12 laps):* Windom, Westfall, C. Short, Shuman, Cockrum, Wissmiller, Gabbard, Swanson, Farney, Hastings, Jones, Carlsson, Cabre, Chambers, Moore.

*Feature (30 laps):* Bacon, Hines, Darland, Cottle, Stockon, Grant, Clauson, Stanbrough, Schuerenberg, Windom, Leary, Shuman, Thomas, Wissmiller, Andretti, Smith, Cockrum, Hery, C. Short, Ballou, B. Short, Westfall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-sprints-bubba-raceway-park-1-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Friesen In Big-Block Modifieds​*
Stewart Friesen is a factor in any race he enters, so when he picked the pole for Thursday night's Super DIRTcar Series big-block-modified race at Volusia Speedway Park, most of the crowd thought he'd win easily.
And they were right!

Friesen blasted away from front-row companion Peter Britten and Wednesday winner Justin Haers and left them to settle second between them. Haers would take it away from Britten on lap nine but the Australian took it right back and held it to the checkered flag, though he was a full straight behind Friesen's Tom Cullen owned No. 1.

"I had a good race car," said the fleet Canadian with a huge grin. "But I almost gave it away when I stuffed it into the wall when it got out from under me. I scared hell out of my crew but it didn't seem to hurt the car any and I never slowed down any."

Ninth-starting Brett Hearn, who had struggled the night before, got better as the race wound down. He took fourth from Billy Pauch on lap 19, then shot down Haers and began closing rapidly on Britten as the 30-lapper wound down.

But he had to settle for third ahead of Haers, 11th starting Jimmy Phelps and Pauch.

"I just started too far back," said Hearn. "At the end, I was really closing on Britten."

"He might have been, but I never heard him," offered Britten. "Stewart got off to a really good start but it took me a while to settle in. By then, he was gone."

*The Finish:*

Stewart Friesen, Peter Britten, Brett Hearn, Justin Haers, Matt Sheppard, Billy Pauch, Billy VanInwegen, Mario Clair, Anthony Perrego, Jimmy Phelps, Jimmy Horton, Tim Kerr, Dale Planck, Mat Williamson, Steve Bernard, Jamie Mills, Kevin Albert, Neal Williams, Randy Chrysler, Rich Scagliotta, Yan Bussiere, H.J. Bunting, Kyle Sheldon, Dave Rauscher, Dave Allen, Jeremy Wilder, Darwin Greene, Rob Bellinger, C.G. Morey, Roger Chrysler, Chris Ostrowsky, Daniel Nadeau, Bruno Lepage.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/its-all-friesen-in-big-block-modifieds/








*Roberts Stops Bloomquist At Volusia​*
Casey Roberts is a man of few words but boy, can he drive a super late model.

After retaking the lead in Thursday night's 50-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series feature from superstar Scott Bloomquist with the crowd up and cheering, all the Georgia racer had to say was, "That was some real racing. I could have given up when Scott went by but I didn't."

A win in the first heat put Roberts in the redraw, where he got the coveted pole. He got beat on the original start by Brady Smith, who was fast early before fading, and then lost second to Steve Francis.

But when Smith slid high on lap 14, Francis and Roberts shot by, with Roberts in turn blowing under Francis to take command.

In the meantime, the sixth-starting Bloomquist was on the move along with John Blankenship, up from 13th, and when the yellow flew on lap 21 for a slowing Brian Shirley, they sat third and fourth, respectively.

Bloomquist grabbed second from Francis on the restart but Roberts held him off through lap 31 despite a pair of restarts that kept them out of traffic. But Bloomquist kept hitting turn three harder and harder and finally drove around Roberts on lap 31, leading almost everyone to think the race was effectively over. But Roberts dug deep and with two to go, blew it into turn one under the famed #0 and came out of turn two with the lead and the $10,0000 win.

Dale McDowell turned in an equally impressive run, clawing his way from 15th to third at the checkers, with Blankenship, Greg Satterlee, Brandon Sheppard, Francis, Rick Eckert and Shane Clanton trailing.

"I was good at one end but had a huge push at the other," said Bloomquist. "We tried a different combination of tires tonight, a step harder, and got beat by the same compound we won with last night."

As for McDowell, his car was running out of brakes, though you would never have known it.

"I had a front row seat to a great race," tipped the veteran. "I figured they might take each other out and I'd be right there to take over, but it didn't happen."

*The Finish:*

Casey Roberts, Scott Bloomquist, Dale McDowell, John Blankenship, Gregg Satterlee, Brandon Sheppard, Steve Francis, Darrell Lanigan, Rick Eckert, Shane Clanton, Billy Moyer, Tim Fuller, Don O'Neal, Brady Smith, Vic Coffey, Eric Wells, Mike Marlar, Kenny Pettyjohn, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Chub Frank, Tim McCreadie, Morgan Bagley, Clint Smith, Brian Shirley, Kyle Bronson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/roberts-stops-bloomquist-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Slows DIRTcar Nationals At Volusia​*
Rolling afternoon thunderstorms forced Volusia Speedway Park officials to cancel Friday night's action at the DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment, setting the stage for a huge finale to the two-week event on Saturday night featuring the World of Outlaws Late Models and Super DIRTcar Series big-block modifieds.

Four different dirt late model drivers have earned victories this week and two different big-block modified racers have won. The Big Gators to event champions are up for grabs on Saturday night with Scott Bloomquist leading the late model points and Justin Haers on top of the big-block modified field.
Grandstands will open at 5 p.m. on Saturday with hot laps at 6 p.m. and racing at 7:30 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/rain-slows-dirtcar-nationals-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Bests 53-Car Sprint Car Field​*
On Friday night when Wayne Johnson thought there was no way he would be racing, let alone winning, the odds turned in favor.

He started on the front row of the final preliminary 25-lap feature leading up to East Bay Raceway Park's 16th annual King of 360s and ended up in victory lane with a check for $1,500.

All day long 53 racers worked on their cars in a leisurely fashion as fans wondered in and out of the pits and facilities at East Bay just waiting for the predicted heavy rains that never came.

The storms that skirted the Tampa race track had already washed out races that were scheduled at other tracks. But, the anticipated rain never happened and the track crew readied the surface for racing and tickets were sold and the race went on as scheduled.

Danny Wood and Johnson brought the field to green flag ahead of Lou Kennedy and Bryan Sebetto.

It was Johnson that put down an impressive five laps to lead the field before the only yellow flag waved for Chad Kemenah who spun on the backstretch and Hud Horton with no place to go got collected. As the green replaced the yellow, Johnson continued his domination and pulled away from Wood, Sebetto and Greg Wilson.

Johnson's Charlie Fisher powered XXX chassis was locked down to the track and he had no serious challenges. He acknowledged his sponsors Miles Hill, Todd Carlisle, Ray Williams and Vern Williams and thanked them for their support in his victory lane appearance.

"I'm just a poor boy from Oklahoma trying to make my dreams come true," he explained. "I wish my wife and daughter, Erin and Paige were here to see this. Al (Varnadore) and his crew did a job on this track and my hat's off to them."

*The Finish:*

Wayne Johnson, Danny Wood, Bryan Sebetto, Greg Wilson, Rico Abreu, Lou Kennedy, Terry McCarl, Danny Holtgraver, Jac Haudenschild, David Gravel, Danny Lasoski, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Danny Martin Jr., Christopher Bell, Etienne Girard, Thomas Kennedy, Parker Price-Miller, Channin Tankersley, Chad Kemenah, Hud Horton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/johnson-bests-53-car-sprint-car-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Fends Off Foes In El Paso​*
Johnny Scott used a pair of restarts to his advantage Friday night to capture the main event victory as the United States Modified Touring Series invaded the El Paso Speedway Park for the first time in the 16-year history of the series.

Before spending a majority of the past four seasons behind the wheel of a USMTS Modified, the 24-year-old completed his apprenticeship here on Fridays and nearby Southern New Mexico Speedway in his hometown of Las Cruces on Saturday nights.

Friday's inaugural Casa Ford-Lincoln 'Icebreaker' presented by MSD proved to be a homecoming celebration for Scott, as he used that experience to make the most of a pair of caution flags to snag his first win of the season in front of a supportive audience.

Defending USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders drew the pole for the feature race and set a brisk pace until the race's first yellow flag waved on lap 13.

On the restart, Scott used the high line to sneak by Daniel Hilsabeck and then kept Sanders within striking distance until the next caution five laps later.

Using another quick move to the outside when the green flag returned, Scott edged ahead of Sanders as they reached the flagstand the next time around.

Despite three more caution periods over the next dozen laps, Sanders was unable to return the favor to Scott and had to settle for the runner-up finish while fending off the winner's older twin brother, Stormy Scott.

For Johnny Scott, it his 22nd career USMTS victory was worth $2,000 and gave the reborn Ramirez Race Cars chassis its first win of the young 2014 campaign for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy.

Terry Phillips finished fourth behind the trio of 20-somethings, with Fito Gallardo finishing third to give Las Cruces three of the first five spots.

Hilsabeck held on for a season-best sixth-place finish. Bryan Rowland came from 16th to finish seventh and El Paso Speedway Park boss Royal Jones passes seven competitors en route to an eighth-place paycheck.

Joe Duvall was ninth at the finish line and Trevor Egbert came from 20th on the 24-car grid to round out the top-10 finishers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/scott-fends-off-foes-in-el-paso/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brian Brown Always An ASCS Threat​*
While most take notice of full time Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour drivers like Jason Johnson, Tony Bruce, Jr., and Jeff Swindell; fans and drivers alike stand at attention when the FVP/Casey's General Store No. 21 of Brian Brown rolls into the pits.

Starting his season at the Cocopah Speedway on February 28, Brown's 2014 lineup shows a schedule of 20-25 Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real events.

"The National Tour has always been a marquee series across the country, and when you show up to those races, you better have your "I's" dotted and your "T's crossed," said Brown. "You better be prepared to go out and put your best foot forward and compete because if you don't, you're going to go home with your tail between your legs; maybe not even making the show."

Running a mixture of sanctioning bodies and engine combinations, Brown will again be a force in 410cid and 360cid competition. Asked if he feels that makes him more versatile behind the wheel, Brown explained that he feels it does help.

"I think the cool part about our schedule is one night we may be with the World of Outlaws, and one night with ASCS National Tour, and maybe the next night with the ASCS Warrior Region," Brown said. "I think that just makes it fun to see how you stack up against different types of drivers, based on 410 and 360, and we've had some success in the past and I think it does make us more versatile when it comes to going to a track for the first time; or something like that."

Bringing up his Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour record, which ranks among the tour's best in terms of consistency with 75.37 percent of A-Feature finishes inside the top-10, Brown was quick to point out that the driver is the name that people see at the end of the day, but it's everyone, and everything supporting that driver that needs to get credit.

"With stats like that, the driver is the one that obviously gets a lot of the credit, but the crew - the team you have behind you, all you supports, and your partnerships those are the ones that really make those records happen so, at the end of the day - it's going to say Brian Brown, but it should have an asterisk and list all the people who help you get to that point," Brown said.

Making minimal changes to the car during the off-season, Brown said the main core of the team in regards to chassis, engines, and other manufactures was for the most part unchanged. The biggest change over the winter was the addition of Ohio Sprint Car driver, Beau Stewart to the crew.

With the success that Brown has amassed over the years, he still takes time to refer to the expertise of his Uncle, Danny Lasoski. "I speak to him on a weekly basis. To me, when you've got that wealth of knowledge and experience at your disposal, it would be crazy not to use that."

Overall in 2013, Brian Brown was the highest finishing part-time driver; ending up 11th in National points.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/brian-brown-always-an-ascs-threat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Leaves CH Motorsports No. 83​*
After only a handful of races behind the wheel of the No. 83 sprint car for CH Motorsports, Christopher Bell has decided to leave the team.

Bell, the 2013 Honda USAC National Dirt Midget Series champion, confirmed he had left the team when reached by phone Monday afternoon. He declined to comment when asked why he had decided to leave the team.

The Oklahoma driver did say he still plans to contest the Honda USAC National Midget Series and USAC Silver Crown Series schedules in 2014. He'll race the midget schedule with Keith Kunz Motorsports and the Silver Crown slate with Team 6R.







 *Christopher Bell, seen here driving the CH Motorsports No. 83 during 360 sprint-car action at East Bay Raceway Park last week, has left the team. (Al Steinberg Photo)​*
Bell replaced Tim Shaffer in the No. 83 entry owned by Aaron Call and Janet Holbrook in 2014. Tim Shaffer, who won four-straight UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions titles and the 2010 Knoxville Nationals, parted ways with the team after the 2013 season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/bell-leaves-ch-motorsports-no-83/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Riggins Plans Full URC Sprint Schedule​*
In the Fall of 2013, 18-year-old Eric Riggins from Charlotte, N.C., scored a pair of victories by winning two co-sanctioned URC/USCS events that were held Carolina Speedway in Gastonia, N.c. and the Cherokee Speedway in Gaffney, S.C.

Riggins dominated both feature events making it one of his most memorable racing weekends of his racing career. Over the winter months, Riggins and his father gave much consideration around building their plans for 2014.

"The URC sprints looked to be the smartest series we could follow and still get to run some select 410 shows and obviously, we'll race against some stiff competition as well as racing at some very well-known tracks in central PA," 
said Riggins, who has eight sprint car victories in just two and a half years of racing sprint cars.

Riggins will drive his familiar No. 47 that is owned by his father, Eric Riggins Sr. Sponsorship on his 360 sprinter will include Alpha Canvas Race Products, JRI Shocks, FK Rod ends, FSR Radiators, J&J Auto Racing, and Brown and Miller Racing Solutions. By profession, the Riggins are owners of Alpha Canvas, specializing in custom race covers, banners, tents and awnings.

"I'm really excited to come and race with URC and I know the guys to beat will be Curt Michael, J.J. Grasso, Davie Franek and Robbie Stillwaggon, "said Riggins.

The full Rislone URC Sprint schedule is a priority for the Riggins Race Team in 2014 along with several Pennsylvania 410 sprint shows and select USCS racing events.

The Rislone URC Sprint Series will offer several big paying shows in the coming season and Riggins is thrilled about that.

"I like the high dollar events because they will bring in some bigger name drivers, and that will help us see where we stack up with those guys," said Riggins.

Riggins is well aware of the talent in URC and what it will take to win features and even, win the championship.

"To win the title it will take consistency, as a driver, as well as the guy who is making calls on the race car, our goal is to be able to complete for the win night in and night out," Riggins said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/riggins-plans-full-urc-sprint-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*10 Dates For Redline North Star Series​*
The Redline Racing Parts North Star Series returns with 10 dates at five different tracks in Minnesota.

The third season for the series features IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds, IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars, IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks, Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods and Mach-1 Sport Compacts in action each night of the tour.

Series events will be April 26 and Sept. 27 at Jackson Speedway; May 9 and July 4 at Fairmont Raceway; June 1 and July 20 at Redwood Speedway in Redwood Falls; June 13 and Aug. 1 at Murray County Speedway in Slayton; and Saturdays, June 14 and Aug. 9 at Arlington Raceway.

Series title sponsor Redline Racing Parts provides the $6,500 point fund to be paid to top 10 drivers in point standings for each division.
Point standings will be based on the best eight finishes.

Each track will determine the number of laps for qualifying and feature races, time limits, order of events and purse. IMCA Speedway Motors Weekly Racing National, regional, Allstar Performance State, special series and track points will be awarded each night.

Series champions earn bonus points applicable toward IMCA national and regional point standings. Modified, Stock Car, Hobby Stock and Northern SportMod point leaders also are eligible to qualify for their respective race of champions events during the IMCA Speedway Motors Super Nationals fueled by Casey's in September.

2013 series champions were Brandon Beckendorf, modifieds; Jim Larson, stock cars; Chris Isaacson, hobby stocks; Matt Looft, northern sportmods; and Nate Coopman, sport compacts.

"We could not have asked for more successful tours each of the last two years," said IMCA Director of Track Relations Jim Stannard. "More than 300 different drivers competed in one or more North Star events in 2013 and I expect even more to participate this season."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/10-dates-for-redline-north-star-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Edges Friesen At Volusia​*
Big-block modified racer Matt Sheppard took almost no time to grow accustomed to his new car. Sheppard started driving the Heinke-Baldwin Racing No. 9h earlier this week, and already he has claimed victory in Saturday's finale for the DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment.

"To come down here and win the biggest race, come right out of the box, it means a lot to this team," Sheppard said of Saturday's 50-lap Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series race at Volusia Speedway Park. "I can't thank all the guys over here with HBR enough. They've been working their tails off all week on both cars and I think it showed tonight. We got the cars better every night. We're going to be a force to be reckoned with this year."

Sheppard started the race from fourth and his HBR teammate Jimmy Phelps started on the pole. Phelps led at the green flag, but Billy Pauch was quick to make his move from second. Pauch cruised around the outside lane, passing Phelps before the leaders reached the backstretch.

An early caution in lap one slowed the momentum as Wednesday's Volusia winner Justin Haers was turned around in turn one. Several cars, including Pete Britten's No. 21a and Darwin Green's No. 1g, collided with the No. 3. Haers and the other competitors involved were able to continue racing.

Pauch lead Phelps on the restart, but the No. 3 of Haers wasn't quite ready to keep racing and slowed on the front stretch before the lap was completed. Haers visited his pit crew and returned to the race track.

The second lap-one restart led to a seven-car accident, with Rich Scagliotta, Britten, Greene, Billy VanInwegen, C.G. Morey, Kyle Sheldon and Yan Bussiere piled up in front of the flag stand. The red flag waved as track crews worked to pry the vehicles out of the wreck.

Phelps powered ahead at the restart to claim the lead from Pauch, but Pauch found extra speed on the high side of the track and cruised by Phelps in the backstretch in lap two. With a stretch of green laps, Phelps was able to gain the momentum he needed catch up to Pauch, and he successfully went for the pass in lap 11. The challenge wasn't over for Phelps, who, by lap 20, was followed by a motivated Brett Hearn, fresh off claiming last year's Super DIRTcar Series Championship title.

Yellow conditions took over again in lap 22 when the No. 1wgc of Stewart Friesen slowed in turns one and two. Friesen took a quick pit stop and returned to the track before the green flag waved.

"I thought it was just that the tire was dead, but we came in and were able to change the tire and fix the car," said Friesen. "The boys did a good job, made a couple adjustments, and got this thing turned around. We weren't going anywhere for a little bit."

A three-wide battle for second place ensued off the restart, with Pauch, Hearn and Sheppard vying for the position. Sheppard pulled ahead and set his sights on Phelps in first. In lap 27, the HBR teammates raced side-by-side before Sheppard finally powered ahead to claim the lead.

Phelps continued to challenge Sheppard, even as the leaders reached lapped traffic in lap 38. However, it was Friesen who made the final charge.

Friesen's new tire from lap 22 carried him over Volusia's half-mile well, and he worked his way through the ranks. In lap 47, Friesen pulled tight on the inside to overtake Phelps for second. He worked his way toward Sheppard, and raced alongside the 9h in the last lap, but wasn't able to make the pass before the checkered flag fell.

"I owe one to my team. That was a good team call down there to change that tire," said Friesen, whose second-place finish put him at the top of event point standings and won him the signature DIRTcar Natioanls presented by Summit Racing Equipment gator trophy. "It was a real cat-and-mouse game. We got up there and we were in a lane by ourselves, and it's really fun when you find something else like that."

Sheppard held off last-lap challenges from Friesen to pick up the win and the $5,000 winnings.

"It was a great win for us," Sheppard said. "We got that longer green flag run in the beginning and I felt like I was gaining on the leaders. And I got up there, and the car really felt good in the middle part of the race. I was able to get past all those guys and get the lead. The tires died a little bit and it felt like I was struggling a little bit, but we had a good enough car to hold on and bring home the win. It was really great for us."

Phelps finished the race in third, Hearn fourth and Pauch fifth.

*The Finish:*

Matt Sheppard, Stewart Friesen, Jimmy Phelps, Brett Hearn, Billy Pauch, Mat Williamson, Tim Kerr, H.J. Bunting, Anthony Perrego, Justin Haers, Jimmy Horton, Steve Bernard, Jeremy Wilder, Dale Planck, Mario Clair, Dave Rauscher, Darwin Greene, Neal Williams, C.G. Morey, Kevin Albert, Yan Bussiere, Rich Scagliotta, Dave Allen, Jamie Mills, Billy VanInwegen, Peter Britten, Kyle Sheldon, Rob Bellinger, Chris Ostrowsky, Daniel Nadeau.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/sheppard-edges-friesen-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bronson Stars In Volusia Late Model Upset​*
Kyle Bronson became the latest upset winner of a World of Outlaws Late Model Series event, capturing Saturday night's 50-lap A-Main at Volusia Speedway Park for his first-ever victory behind the wheel of a super late model.

A 23-year-old open-wheel modified standout in the Sunshine State, Bronson joined Thursday-night victor Casey Roberts of Toccoa, Ga., as unexpected first-time WoO LMS winners during the 43rd DIRTcar Nationals Presented by Summit Racing Equipment. His $10,500 triumph in the finale of the mid-winter motorsports meet also was the second of the week for a home state driver following the win by Ivedent Lloyd Jr. of Ocala, Fla., in the DIRTcar Racing-sanctioned event on Feb. 17.

"This is unbelievable," said Bronson, whose win came in the just the eighth Super Late Model start of his fledgling racing career. "I've never doubted myself, but I dang sure didn't think I was gonna come here and win the race. If you would've asked me (about winning a WoO LMS event) a couple days ago, I would've told you that you were crazy. We had our goals set (for the DIRTcar Nationals) to try and make all of (the features).

"I don't know what to say. I'm so excited I don't even know how to show it right now."

Bronson started from the pole position but was outgunned for the lead at the initial green flag by John Blankenship of Williamson, W.Va. Bronson held strong in second, however, and rallied to grab the top spot from Blankenship on lap 17.

Bronson then survived two caution flags, strong challenges from Blankenship and Dale McDowell of Chickamauga, Ga., and a final-corner stumble to secure the milestone score. He crossed the finish line 0.706 of a second in front of two-time WoO LMS champion and current points leader Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., who inherited second when McDowell retired on lap 41 due to a broken right-rear caliper but wasn't able to seriously threaten Bronson.

Blankenship settled for a third-place finish after leading laps 1-16. Scott Bloomquist of Mooresburg, Tenn., slipped out of the top five midway through the race but came back to finish fourth and clinch the overall DIRTcar Nationals by Summit Late Model points title for the first time in his career. Don O'Neal of Martinsville, Ind., completed the top five after starting 10th, earning his best finish of the week in his Clint Bowyer Racing mount.

Bloomquist, 50, emerged as the DIRTcar Nationals by Summit champion after never finishing worse than sixth in the week's five A-Mains. He received a coveted gator-shaped trophy for his accomplishment.

"We're proud to get it," Bloomquist of the unique hardware that has become a trademark of the DIRTcar Nationals by Summit. "We've never run every race here during the week, but we decided to do it this year and I felt like we ran really good. We had a little problem with the car tonight that I don't really want to mention, but we still had a decent run and were good all week."

Bloomquist - nor anyone else in the talent-laden field - was able to handle Bronson. Running a Rocket car/ProPower engine combination owned by his uncle and aunt, Wayne and Shirlene Hammond of Tampa, Fla., Bronson demonstrated ability that belied his limited experience in open-competition Late Model racing.

When Blankenship jumped out to the early lead, Bronson didn't lose his composure. He simply took the advice of Rocket Chassis co-owner Mark Richards, who provided valuable setup assistance throughout the week, and remained patient.

"Mark Richards told me at the beginning of the race that Blankenship was gonna drive real hard and he told me not to race him," said Bronson. "He told me to ride as long as I could until an opportunity showed up. I tried to ride as long as I could, but when I had my opportunity (to make an outside pass for the lead on lap 17) I didn't want to follow him no more. I kind of wanted to get myself in clean air."

Moments after assuming command, Bronson was taken out of lapped traffic by a lap-20 caution flag for Chub Frank of Bear Lake, Pa., who slowed in turn three. The race's only other caution flag, on lap 35 when Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga., slowed with a crushed nosepiece sustained when he ran into the back of York, Pa. driver Rick Eckert's car, also kept Bronson free of slower traffic.

"I usually hate seeing cautions, but I was actually happy to see every caution I seen because it got me back into clean air," said Bronson, who was under heavy pressure from Blankenship and McDowell when the yellow flag flew on lap 35.

Once McDowell, who passed Blankenship for second place on the lap-35 restart, pulled off on lap 41 - just a few laps before he said he planned to step up his bid for victory - Bronson was effectively home free. His only scare was a slip rounding turn four with the checkered flag waving in front of him.

"I started getting tighter and tighter and kind of jumped the cushion down there, misjudged it," Bronson said of the final lap. "I was kind of getting ready for a slide job (from a challenger) and actually just missed my corner. Fortunately I was able to gather it back up and hold on."

Bronson got back in the groove in time to register by far the biggest win of his career, which he launched a mere three years ago. He's already piled up more than 60 open-wheel Modified victories - including a DIRTcar Nationals by Summit UMP Modified triumph on Feb. 12 - and a handful of wins in spec- and crate-engine Late Model events in Florida, but none compare to this success.

"I just can't thank all my guys enough, especially (team owners) Wayne and Shirlene (Hammond)," said Bronson, whose two previous WoO LMS A-Main starts resulted in finishes of 24th on Aug. 5, 2013, at Independence (Iowa) Motor Speedway and 25th on Thursday night at Volusia (he failed to qualify for the 2013 USA Nationals at Wisconsin's Cedar Lake Speedway in his WoO LMS debut). "If it wasn't for them I wouldn't be driving this race car. I'd be back at East Bay (Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla.) racing Street Stocks."

With his victory, Bronson became the fourth first-time DIRTcar Nationals by Summit winner during this year's five nights of Late Model competition. He also joined Roberts to become the first back-to-back first-time winners on the WoO LMS since 2012 when Brad Neat (April 27 at North Alabama Speedway) and Bub McCool (April 28 at Tennessee's Tazewell Speedway) logged career-first victories.

Frankie Heckenast Jr. of Orland Park, Ill., finished sixth after running as high as fourth midway through the race. Eckert, meanwhile, quietly worked his way forward from the 16th starting spot to place seventh; Steve Francis of Ashland, Ky., finished eighth; Brandon Sheppard of New Berlin, Ill., guided the Rocket Chassis house car to a ninth-place finish after using a provisional to start 23rd; and Brady Smith of Solon Springs, Wis., capped his strong Florida Speedweeks with a 10th-place outing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/bronson-stars-in-volusia-late-model-upset/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Can Am Midgets & Lucas Oil Start 10th Year​*
The partnership between the Can-Am Midget Series and Lucas Oil will continue for a 10th season.

"Having Lucas Oil by our side for the past nine years has elevated our name in the racing community with our fans and track promoters alike," said Can Am Midget Series President Ken Lorenz. "It is an honor to combine our exciting style of open-wheel racing with the name recognition and quality products that Lucas Oil provides."

"Lucas Oil is very proud to return after nine rewarding seasons with all of you. The Can-Am Midget Association and the many racers involved have done a great job helping to grow our Lucas Oil brand and helped us further developed our Racing Oils as a result of the needs of the racers."

With the 2014 schedule set in motion, the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Series will travel west from Grand Bend Speedway to Peterborough Speedway in the east. A total of 15 races at six different tracks allows the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Series to showcase their unique brand of highly competitive drivers in quick open-wheel three-quarter midgets. The highlight of the season will again be at Sunset Speedway in Innisfil, Ontario, on Aug. 16.

The Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Series has been invited to return as the support division for the ISMA Supermodified show that night.

The season again begins at Flamboro Speedway in Hamilton, Ontario, on May 10 with a one race each month at that speedplant for a total of five events. The 2014 champion will be crowned at Flamboro Speedway on Sept. 20 as the past has proven that it will likely again come down to the last lap in that last race. There will be a total of three races at Sunset Speedway, three at Sauble Speedway, two at Grand Bend Speedway and one each at Peterborough Speedway and Barrie Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/can-am-midgets-lucas-oil-start-10th-year/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Badger Midgets Set 2014 Sponsors​*
The Badger Midget Auto Racing ***'n announced today that for the fifth straight year, the Badger Midget Series will have co-title sponsors for the upcoming 2014 season.

The Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie/Mid-State Equipment Badger Midget Racing Series will run a 16-race schedule at six different tracks in Wisconsin and Illinois. Sun Prairie's Angell Park Speedway will again be the cornerstone of the series, with 10 races slated at the famed thid-mile facility. The 78th year of sanctioning midget auto racing, for the country's oldest midget auto racing begins on April 4 at Lincoln (Ill.) Speedway, while the May 24-25 doubleheader kickoffs off racing at Angell Park Speedway.

The Zimbrick location on Sun Prairie's Main Street, is one of sixteen franchises in three cities.They feature a complete service and parts department, along with body shop facilities.

Mid-State Equipment is a full line John Deere, and Bobcat Dealer with seven locations in Southern Wisconsin. They offer an extensive inventory of agriculture equipment along with equipment to suit the needs of commercial and homeowner users.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/badger-midgets-set-2014-sponsors/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Signs VP As Official Fuel​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship has announced that VP Racing Fuels will be its official fuel this season.

All TORC competitors will be powered by the company's high-performance racing fuels beginning with the April 5-6 'Duel in the Desert' race in Primm, Nev.

As part of its sponsorship, VP will establish a contingency program to reward racers based on performance parameters. In addition, VP will provide trackside fuel service at each event, which will include an online pre-order procedure to provide for convenient delivery of specific fuels to teams at the track.

"We believe in BJ Birtwell's vision for off-road racing and are excited to partner with him and his team as the Official Fuel of TORC," said Steve Scheidker, VP's director of marketing. "Over the years, VP has become the fuel of choice for many TORC competitors, so the partnership is a natural fit. It also provides a unique opportunity to build awareness for VP Racing Fuels and our growing roster of consumer products, as well as the VP-branded gas stations that are part of our retail branding initiative."

As the official fuel of TORC, VP will gain extensive brand visibility through media exposure including television, radio, print, digital and social media as well as display space, track signage and fan activation at TORC events.

"We are very proud to have a partner with the stature of VP Racing Fuels join the TORC team as our official fuel," said TORC President B.J. Birtwell. "VP has an extraordinary legacy in motorsports, and it's exciting to be part of that family. We're also confident that our drivers will appreciate the performance benefits of VP Racing Fuels."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-signs-vp-as-official-fuel/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Teams Up With Reno Tahoe USA​*
Reno Tahoe USA and Team Lucas will once again partner up to co-promote two major double-header tour stops of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series at the Wild West Motorsports Park in Sparks, Nev.

First up will be rounds five and six held May 30-31 followed by rounds 11 and 12, Aug 22-23 - also Friday and Saturday nights. Both double header weekends will be under the lights.

Reno Tahoe USA and Team Lucas will combine to run a summer season long advertising campaign encompassing radio, TV, billboards and magazines running throughout Northern California and Northern Nevada. Each media outlet will promote the Reno Tahoe area including sports, casinos, resorts, nightlife and spectacular scenery in conjunction with the fender bashing, explosive off road action of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series.

"Reno Tahoe USA is anxiously awaiting the return of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing series to Northern Nevada, for two more rip-roaring, high-flying events at Wild West Motorsports Park," according to Chris Baum, president and CEO of Reno Tahoe USA.

The Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series is a part of Northern Nevada Motor Madness, a cog in the Reno Tahoe USA special events season. From motorcycles to watersports, and from air races to high-flying off-road excitement, Reno Tahoe USA boasts one of the most tightly packed "gearhead-friendly" summer seasons in the country.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/lucas-teams-up-with-reno-tahoe-usa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*25 Dates Set For Northeast Late Models​*
Officials with the NDRL Northeast Late Models Series have announced their preliminary schedule of events for the inaugural season.

Twenty-five events are set for the 2014 racing season which will kick off on March 29 as the NDRL Northeast Late Models will make their first and only trip to Mercer (Pa.) Raceway Park for the $3,000 to-win Chiller Thriller. The series will then make the trip to Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway in Imperial, Pa. on April 10 for the PENNational, which is co-sanctioned with the NDRL Kings of Dirt Series and will pay $10,000 to the winner.

The NDRL Northeast Late Models then head to Hagerstown (Md.) Speedway on Memorial Day weekend, May 24. The series will return to Hagerstown Speedway on July 12 for Christmas in July and again on Aug. 31.

Bedford (Pa.) Speedway will host the NDRL Northeast Late Models on June 20 followed by Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway on June 21. Port Royal Speedway's Butch Renninger Memorial is also scheduled and will be held Aug. 30.

McKean County Raceway in East Smethport, Pa, will hold the USMC Corporal Jason Dunham Memorial on July 4 and the Stephanie Eckl Memorial on Sept. 20 before the season ending Jim Butler Memorial Fall Classic on Oct. 9-11, which will be co-sanctioned with the NDRL 'Kings of Dirt' Series and feature $5,000 to-win events on Oct. 9 and 10, and a $10,000 to-win prize on Oct. 11.

The series will return to Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway on July 27 for the Herb Scott Memorial and on Aug. 16 for the Red Miley Rumble before the mammoth Pittsburgher weekend that will be co-sanctioned with the NDRL Kings of Dirt Series on Sept. 11-13. $5,000 to-win events on Sept. 11-12 will serve as an appetizer for the huge $26,000 to-win Pittsburgher 100.

Freedom Speedway in Delevan, N.Y., will take the spotlight for the first time on Aug. 22 followed by Little Valley (N.Y.) Speedway on Aug. 23.

"We're very excited to announce our schedule for our inaugural season," said NDRL Northeast Race Director John Stivason. "The track promoters and owners that we've dealt with have been nothing but accommodating to us and we're proud to be working with each and every one of them. Now that we have a preliminary schedule out, we can continue to pursue drivers to follow the tour.

"It's an exciting time for super late models in the northeast region, we're going to do our best to grow this series into something that sponsors, tracks, promoters, drivers, and fans will benefit from. This season is only the tip of the iceberg for us, we have a few more dates in the works and should be able to announce those in the very near future."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/25-dates-set-for-northeast-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Twins Take Momentum To Las Cruces​*
Twin brothers, Stormy and Johnny Scott, learned their trade at the El Paso Speedway Park and the Southern New Mexico Speedway in their hometown of Las Cruces, and they have mastered it on the road in the United States Modified Touring Series.

The USMTS drivers made their debut in El Paso Speedway Park this past weekend with Johnny Scott topping the first night and Stormy Scott securing the winner's paycheck Saturday night.

The USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy now heads into a tripleheader this Thursday, Friday and Saturday, Feb. 27-March 1, at the track that the Scott brothers know very well.

One driver will leave the 20th Annual Winter Meltdown at the Southern New Mexico Speedway Saturday as the champion of the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region.

With a 49-point cushion over reigning USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders, Stormy Scott is in control of his own destiny.

If Stormy Scott wins the regional crown he will emerge as the lone racer in the running for a $100,000 payday which is on the line if he can go on to win the USMTS national championship.

Each of the four regional USMTS champions will earn at least $5,000 while the national champion is slated to earn $20,000 at season's end, a $40,000 payday if one driver can will all four regions and the national crown.

With a new bonus system announced by USMTS officials last month, any driver that can win all four regions and cap that off with the 2014 USMTS National Championship will also earn a $60,000 bonus for an astounding $100,000 payday. Sweeping all four regions and the national title is a tall order, but other mega-bonuses are also in place.

Any driver that can win two regional titles and the national title will get a $20,000 bonus for a take-home pay of $50,000 instead of $30,000. If a driver can win three regions and come out on top after the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's National Championship powered by Swan Energy, they will earn $75,000 instead of $35,000, an added bonus of $40,000.

In addition to the regional champion to be decided in Saturday's main event, the top 15 in points, plus any other driver with perfect attendance in the region, will be qualified for the 2014 Hunt for the USMTS Casey's National Championship.

This week's trio of events will be the first-ever journey to the Southern New Mexico Speedway for the USMTS touring titans. USRA stock cars, USRA B-Mods and mini-sprints will also be in action all three days.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/scott-twins-take-momentum-to-las-cruces/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tanner Foust Targets World Rallycross​*
Tanner Foust will compete in four rounds of this year's FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy.

Foust, who will pair with Sweden's Marklund Motorsport to drive a Polo RX Supercar, will kick start his World RX campaign at Lydden Hill in the UK May 3-4, but will also compete in Kouvola, Finland (June 28), Trois-Rivieres, Quebec (Aug. 7-8) and Istanbul, Turkey (Oct. 11-).

"I'm looking forward to being able to run some international races in the new FIA World Rallycross Championship this year," Foust said. "It's been amazing to be a part of rallycross as it has grown over the past few years and I can't wait to get back out there and race in 2014."

Foust is a two-time champion in the U.S.-based Global Rallycross Championship and has also racked up 10 medals in the coveted X Games series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/tanner-foust-targets-world-rallycross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Frontier Region Reveals 2014 Lineup​*
The ASCS Frontier Region will race 19 times in Montana and South Dakota during its second season of competition.

Spread among four facilities, the northernmost ASCS tour will begin on May 16 -17 at the Electric City Speedway in Great Falls, Mont. The weekend marks two of the eight scheduled visits on the year.

Billings Motorsports Park, just north of Billings, Mont. will play host to the Frontier Region on six occasions with the first coming on Saturday, June 14. Paring with the Billings dates four times, the Gallatin Speedway in Belgrade begins their season with the ASCS Frontier region on June 13.

The region pairs with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series three times during the month of July starting at the Electric City Speedway on July 11, followed by the Billings Motorsports Park on July 12. The following Saturday, July 18 will be the Region's lone South Dakota visit to the Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City.

*2014 ASCS Frontier Regional Schedule​*
May 16 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
May 17 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
June 13 -Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
June -14 Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
June 20 -Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
June 21 -Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
July 11 -Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.*
July 12 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.*
July 18 -Black Hills Speedway - Rapid City, S.D.*
July 25 -Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
July 26 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
Aug. 15 -Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
Aug. 16 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
Aug. 29 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
Aug. 30 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
Aug. 31 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
Sept. 6 - Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
Sept. 12 - Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
Sept. 13 - Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.​
*Indicates events held in conjunction with the ASCS National Tour​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-frontier-region-reveals-2014-lineup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*12-Stop Season For EQ Wild West Mods​*
The EQ Wild West Tour takes the IMCA Modifieds to five tracks in four states over a 12-race schedule. Sweetwater Speedway in Rock Springs, Wyo., will be the only track holding two Friday-Saturday doubleheaders during the tour's eighth season.

Opening weekend is May 2-3 at Millard County Raceway in Delta, Utah. The first visit to Sweetwater Speedway follows on May 30-31.

The series returns to Utah and Diamond Mountain Speedway at Vernal for June 27- 28 shows. Great Basin Raceway in Ely, Nev., is site of the July 25-26 doubleheader. Next up are Aug. 22-23 dates at Atomic Motor Raceway in Atomic City, Idaho. The series concludes Sept. 12-13 at Sweetwater Speedway. The tour all-star race will also be held that weekend.

Ricky Alvarado of Delta, Colo., is the three-time and defending series champion.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/12-stop-season-for-eq-wild-west-mods/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NDRL Modifieds Tour Sets 17 Race Slate​*
The NDRL Modified Tour has released a preliminary schedule of events for this season.

The 2014 racing season will kick off on March 29 as the NDRL Modifieds will open their season at Mercer (Pa.) Raceway Park at the annual Chiller Thriller.

The series will then visit Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway in Imperial, Pa., on April 10 as an undercard to the NDRL Kings of Dirt Series.

The NDRL Modifieds will be in action at McKean County Raceway, East Smethport, Pa., on July 4 and on Aug. 1-2 with the NDRL Kings of Dirt. They will return to MCR on Sept. 20 before wrapping up the season at the Jim Butler Memorial Fall Classic on Oct. 9-11.

Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex will host the NDRL Modifieds on July 25 as the NDRL Kings of Dirt also invade the picturesque Markleysburg, Pa., oval. The series will return to Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway on July 27 and on Aug. 16 for the Red Miley Rumble before the Pittsburgher weekend on Sept. 11-13.

The NDRL Modifieds will storm into New York for the Empire State swing as they visit Black Rock Speedway in Dundee, N.Y., for NASCAR night on Aug. 8. In a special twist, NDRL Modifieds standout Vic Vena has offered a ride to a NASCAR Sprint Cup driver who wants to compete with the NDRL Modifieds at Black Rock Speedway. The tour will finish the Empire State swing at Raceway 5 in Batavia, N.Y., on Saturday, Aug. 9.

"We feel this is a good start for the NDRL Modifieds tour," McKean County Raceway General Manager and NDRL Official Chris Zuver said. "We have a handful of other events still in the works that hopefully we can announce very soon. Our royal rewards' program has attracted interest from drivers all across the region and now with this preliminary schedule being released, drivers and fans can now begin to prepare for the season."

*2014 NDRL Modified Tour Schedule*​
March 29 - Mercer Raceway Park - Mercer, Pa. **
April 10 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa. *
July 4 - McKean County Raceway - East Smethport, Pa. **
July 25 - Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex - Markleysburg, Pa. *
July 27 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.**
Aug. 1 - McKean County Raceway - East Smethport, Pa.*
Aug. 2 - McKean County Raceway - East Smethport, Pa.*
Aug. 8 - Black Rock Speedway - Dundee, N.Y.
Aug. 9 - Raceway 5 - Batavia, N.Y.
Aug. 16 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa. **
Sept. 11 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa. *
Sept. 12 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.*
Sept. 13 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.*
Sept. 20 - McKean County Raceway - East Smethport, Pa.**
Oct. 9 - McKean County Raceway - East Smethport, Pa.*
Oct. 10 - McKean County Raceway - East Smethport, Pa. *
Oct. 11 - McKean County Raceway - East Smethport, Pa. *​
*w/NDRL 'Kings of Dirt' Series
**w/NDRL North East Series​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/ndrl-modifieds-tour-sets-17-race-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carolina Clash Reveals 2014 Schedule​*
The Carolina Clash Super Late Model Series is gearing up for its 15th year of competition in the Southeastern United States.

In addition to the traditional tracks visited by the Carolina Clash, the tour will make stops at three new venues in 2014. Volunteer Speedway in Bulls Gap, Tenn., Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga., and Clary's Speedway in Brinkleyville, N.C., have all joined the Carolina Clash schedule for this year.

"The current schedule has 18 races in the regular season, with a few TBA dates, rain dates, and definite off weekends defined. The off weekends are planned for Easter weekend and coincide with a few other major events in the southeast. We are currently waiting on confirmation on a few other races and will have all the events in place by the first race of the year at Carolina Speedway in Gastonia, NC," said Mark Huey of the Carolina Clash Super Late Model Series.

The Countdown to the Cup Championship Series will feature six or more races, starting with the August event at Lancaster (S.C.) Speedway.

Other schedule highlights include stops at Laurens County Speedway for the annual Laurens County Shrine Club Benefit Race, an annual visit to the highlands of southwest Virginia to Wythe Raceway, another Shrine Race at Carolina Speedway with the Gaston Shrine Club Shrine 100 and two Carolinas-Tennessee Challenge Matchups at Volunteer Speedway in May and July. More details will be announced for this two-race series as the events draw closer. Ray Cook and Austin Dillon were each winners at Volunteer in 2011. Cherokee Speedway in Gaffney, S.C., will play host to the series during their Hall of Fame event on Sunday, Aug. 31.

The Carolina Clash will be returning to Friendship Motor Speedway for two races in 2014, and could potentially play host to the Carolina Clash Bash season finale event. Friendship came back to the tour last September and has hosted 13 events there in the past. Three-time series champion Dennis Franklin is the most recent winner there.

Two stops on the tour will take teams to Clary's Speedway. The Carolina Clash has only raced at Clary's twice, but not since June 28, 2008, when Ray Tucker went to victory lane. Booper Bare won the other event there on May 27, 2006.

The season was to be highlighted by the Winter Freeze event at Screven Motor Speedway in February. The race was designated as a bonus race, but was cancelled due to winter weather in the area. Screven officials did, however, book a regular season Carolina Clash event on May 3, 2014, the first official visit since 2009.

Four to five races are currently on tap for the Fayetteville Motor Speedway, which was the birthplace of the series, where Johnny Pursley was most recently the winner in October 2013. The first race in Fayetteville will be April 5, 2014 with the annual running of the Ed Gibbons Memorial race. Two races are on schedule for Lancaster Speedway, as well, starting with the track's season opener on March 29.

*2014 Carolina Clash Super Late Model Series Schedule​*
March 8 - Carolina Speedway - Gastonia, N.C.

March 29 - Lancaster Speedway - Lancaster, S.C.

April 5 - Fayetteville Motor Speedway - Fayetteville, N.C.

May 3 - Screven Motor Speedway - Sylvania, Ga.

May 10 - Volunteer Speedway - Bulls Gap, Tenn.

June 7 - Fayetteville Motor Speedway - Fayetteville, N.C.

June 10 - Laurens County Speedway - Laurens, S.C.

June 21 - Friendship Motor Speedway - Elkin, N.C.

July 12 - Volunteer Speedway - Bulls Gap, Tenn.

Aug. 2 - Clary's Speedway - Brinkleyville, N.C.

Aug. 9 - Fayetteville Motor Speedway - Fayetteville, N.C.

Aug. 12 - Carolina Speedway - Gastonia, N.C.

Aug. 16 - Lancaster Speedway - Lancaster, S.C.

Aug. 31 - Cherokee Speedway - Gaffney, S.C.

Sept. 5 - Clary's Speedway - Brinkleyville, N.C.

Sept. 6 - Fayetteville Motor Speedway - Fayetteville, N.C.

Sept. 20 - Wythe Raceway - Rural Retreat, Va.

Oct. 4 - Fayetteville Motor Speedway - Fayetteville, N.C.

TBA - Friendship Motor Speedway - Elkin, N.C.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/carolina-clash-reveals-2014-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blake Fitzpatrick #10 Battles Damion Gardner #71​*
*Gardner Set To Open CRA Title Defense​*
Damion Gardner begins defense of his 2013 AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series title this weekend at Canyon Speedway Park.

The seventh Copper on Dirt features both the USAC-CRA sprints and Honda USAC Western Midgets in a USAC doubleheader on Friday and Saturday at the three-eighths-mile dirt oval near Phoenix.IMCA modified and West Coast and CDM late model competition also is on tap during the two nights.

Charles Davis Jr. and R.J. Johnson are seeking to return to the top of the all-time USAC Arizona winners' list. Each have 11 as opposed to Bryan Clauson's 12 and both are expected to be top challengers for Gardner this weekend.
Gardner leads the all-time list of USAC-CRA winners with 46 victories. Five came last year on his way to his second series title. He has eight career USAC wins in the Grand Canyon State, but none at Canyon. He won five times at Manzanita Park in Phoenix, twice at Yuma and once at Tucson.

Johnson, the Phoenix driver who won 11 USAC races in Arizona last year and claimed USAC's Southwest Sprint Car Series championship, won five races at Peoria in 2013.

Mike Spencer, the five-time AMSOIL USAC-CRA champ from Temecula, Calif., plans to be among top contenders this weekend. He won last year's Brawl for it All grudge series race at Canyon. He's expected to team up with Cory Kruseman this weekend.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/gardner-set-to-open-cra-title-defense/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Villeneuve Tests Rallycross Car​*
England - Jacques has begun preparations for his 2014 campaign in the all-new FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy, testing his Albatec Racing Peugeot 208 at Lydden Hill over the weekend.

Villeneuve, a former Formula One world champion, Indianapolis 500 winner and IndyCar Series star, completed 40 laps round the home of British rallycross, vital seat-time to perfect the car's set-up.

After a debut run in the team's Supercar in France last month, Villeneuve joined British Rallycross Championship teams for the one-day test at Lydden Hill in Kent. Once a power steering issue early in the day was resolved, the car ran faultlessly completing around 45 miles, with Vill
eneuve immediately setting an impressive pace.

"It's been a fun experience working with the team, with Andy Scott who stands out because of his passion for the sport, and in particular the engineers, to get the best out of the 208," Villeneuve said. "I'm really looking forward to going head-to-head with the other drivers in Portugal."

Martin Anayi, managing director of World RX for IMG Motorsport spoke about the test.

"I'm pleased to hear that Jacques Villeneuve and the Albatec team had a successful test at Lydden, which will form round two of this year's Championship," said Anayi. "Hopefully this will set a precedent for the remainder of the season which has all the ingredients in place for a memorable inaugural year. Since Jacques confirmed his World RX plans for 2014 earlier this month, we've received some fantastic coverage for our championship from media across the globe."

Andy Scott, team principal at Albatec Racing was delighted with his new team-mate's performance behind the wheel of the 600bhp Peugeot 208.

"As expected, Villeneuve was immediately fast once we'd addressed the power steering issue this morning, and just got quicker and quicker as the day progressed. We will test again before the season starts, but where and when has not yet been decided," Scott said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/villeneuve-tests-rallycross-car/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Block & Gelsomino Play In The 100 Acre Wood​*
Hoonigan Racing's Ken Block and Alex Gelsomino won the Rally in the 100 Acre Wood - round two of the Rally America National Championship - held on Friday and Saturday in Salem, Mo.

The victory marks the seventh time the team has won the event out of their last eight attempts.

Block led the rally from the very first stage, but Subaru Rally Team USA's David Higgins and Craig Drew kept it close despite getting a flat on stage five. The first day of competition ended with Higgins only 20.6 seconds behind Block. On the second day disaster struck Higgins with an engine failure on stage nine that forced his retirement. The DNF also broke an amazing streak of 22 consecutive podium finishes by Higgins.

"I felt as if I had very few mistakes this weekend," said Block, "Unfortunately, my top competition fell out on day two and I was able to extend my lead. It took some pressure off, which I don't like, because I like to push hard. Instead, I was able to just enjoy these roads and put on a good show for the fans."

Rockstar Energy Drink Rally Team's Antoine L'Estage and Marshall Clarke immediately moved into second place with Higgins out. However, L'Estage's normally reliable Mitsubishi EVO X overheated on stage 13 and was unable to continue.

Action sports icon, Travis Pastrana, who rejoined Subaru Rally Team USA with co-driver Chrissie Beavis, hung on to take second place overall. It is his first rally podium after a nearly three year absence from the sport. His placement is even more remarkable considering he withstood two intense days of rally racing with a repaired broken leg and recently dislocated ankle.

FY Racing's Adam Yeoman and Jordan Schulze took a well-earned third place finish, their second overall podium since joining national competition in 2011.

In Super Production (SP), 2013 Rookie of the Year recipient, Nick Roberts, stood on top of the SP Class podium for only the second time in his short rally career. Roberts and his co-driver, Rhianon Gelsomino, capitalized on the retirement of other top SP contenders to find themselves first in class and fourth place overall.

"It's pretty surreal at this point," added Roberts. "Never thought there was a chance to win. We worked hard on our notes and pedaled the car the best that we could."

Dillon Van Way and co-driver Andrew Edwards kept their podium streak alive with a Super Production second place finish only 48.3 seconds behind the leader. Van Way and Edwards have seen immediate success since entering SP competition from the Two-Wheel Drive ranks. They have entered four Rally America rounds in their SP Class car and have stood on the podium each time.

2013 Super Production champs, David Sterckx and Karen Jankowski, rounded out the finishers in third place. Overheating problems plagued the team and they spent the entire event trading positions with Evan Cline and Greg Dorman until the very last stage when Sterckx and Jankowski finalized third place.

The Super Production Class lost a big contender before the race even started. Lauchlin O'Sullivan and Scott Putnam lost control on a practice stage hitting a tree in the co-driver's front quarter. The team recently won at Sno*Drift in January and were favorites entering the 100 Acre Wood Rally.

Ford Racing's Andrew Comrie-Picard (ACP) with Ole Holter won the Two-Wheel Drive (2WD) category in their Team O'Neil prepared Ford Fiesta, outlasting second place Scion Racing's Matthew Johnson and Jeremy Wimpey.

However, both drivers spent most of the event chasing after 2WD leaders Will Hudson and Brian Szykowny, until damage sustained from a big jump forced Hudson out of the race. Both ACP and Johnson have 2WD victories under their belts, but Johnson holds onto the 2WD points standing lead.

"This event was really confidence inspiring," commented Comrie-Picard. "This event really favors high horsepower for faster speeds, but we were exact with the Ford Fiesta and we did what we came here to do. "

Third place in 2WD went to brothers Troy and Jeremy Miller, who entered just their second national event and have stood on the podium both times.

Team Honda Research's James Robinson and James Guitar won their second consecutive B-SPEC Class in a Honda Fit against Tracy Gardiner and Tabitha Lohr in their Toyota Yaris.

The Tresspassers Wil Regional Rally and 100 Acre Wood Regional Rally was won by Evan Cline and Jake Blattner. The drivers were also in national SP contention and finished fourth in class and seventh overall.

The Rally in the 100 Acre Wood was forced to cancel stage 11 when an unrelated automotive emergency closed the highway on the transit route.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/block-gelsomino-play-in-the-100-acre-wood/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bikes & WoO Share Knoxville Weekend​*
Combining flat track motorcycles and sprint cars into one weekend should make for an exciting time at Knoxville Raceway this summer.

On June 13-15 the legendary track will host vintage flat track motorcycles on Friday, the World of Outlaw STP Sprint Car Series on Saturday and the AMA Grand National Flat Track motorcycles on Sunday.

"We are very excited about this three day event that includes both motorcycles and sprint cars," said Knoxville Raceway Promoter Brian Stickel. "The event combines two of the most exciting forms of motorsports into a brand new weekend of excitement."

The last time the AMA Motorcycles competed in Knoxville was 2012. The World of Outlaws event will feature Steve Kinser in his final tour dueling it out with the Lucas Oil Knoxville Championship Cup Series drivers for their share of the $50,000 purse.








*Beginning on March 5, a discounted three-day ticket will be available for $50, (a $20 discount). Tickets will be available at* www.knoxvilleraceway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...st/motorcycles-woo-sharing-knoxville-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Full USAC Schedule For Jarett Andretti​*
Andretti Autosport Short Track has announced that third generation driver Jarett Andretti will compete in full-time in the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series and USAC Silver Crown Series this season.

The AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series and USAC Silver Crown Series are among the most respected and prestigious in short track open wheel racing. The Andretti family's deep tradition in both Sprint Car and Silver Crown series includes Jarett's father John, Grandfather Aldo and great uncle Mario.

This will be Andretti's first full season in both the USAC National Sprint Car and Silver Crown Series, bringing his schedule to over 50 races in 2014.

"Like all drivers, I think about the racing schedule that I may be doing coming into a new season," said the 21-year-old driver ."Obviously, we all want to race as much as possible and this year, I could not have wished for a better lineup of races. I will be competing all the time in a variety of cars against the toughest competitors in short track racing in the country. I'm really looking forward to this year."

Andretti, who raced in USAC part-time in 2013, will be driving the Superior Auto sprint car in all of the Midwest USAC races. His sprint car in each of his traveling USAC races will feature primary sponsorship from Window World, longtime supporter of both Jarett and his father John. Andretti will also pilot the No. 4 Window World Silver Crown car on pavement for Andretti Short Track and the No. 14 McQuinn Silver Crown car at all of the dirt track Silver Crown races.

Additional sponsorship for the 2014 season comes from Indy Trading Post, Schaeffer Oil, Stoops Freightliner, Excelda Manufacturing and AAA Roofing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/full-usac-schedule-for-jarett-andretti/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gallardo Earns First USMTS Victory​*
Tenth-starting Fito Gallardo tracked down race-long leader Dylan Smith with 10 laps to go and went on to win his career first USMTS main event Thursday on opening night of the 20th Annual Winter Meltdown at the Southern New Mexico Speedway.

Despite four yellow flags that slowed the pace of the race, polesitter Smith held the lead for the first 25 laps and turned back the challenges from several top guns, including Johnny Scott, four-time Winter Meltdown winner Terry Phillips and reigning USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders.

Gallardo, however, was able to do what his peers could not accomplish before him and snuck by Smith following the race's final caution period on lap 24 and then drove away to seal the victory at his hometown racetrack.

The win was worth $2,000 to Gallardo, whose son, Jake Gallardo, came 10 laps short of winning his first USMTS main event just five days ago at the El Paso Speedway Park.

Although Smith came up short in his quest for a win against the Best of the Best, his third career start in a USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy event netted a runner-up paycheck.

While trying to overtake Smith on lap 7, Phillips slipped over the embankment and found himself in 17th by the time he regained his momentum.

But the three-time defending Winter Meltdown champ clawed his way back for a third-place finish ahead of Jake Gallardo and teammate Jordan Grabouski, who turned a last-row starting spot in the second Real Racing Wheels "B" Main into a fifth-place finish in the "A" Main.

Jake O'Neil, MVT Gulf Coast Border Region points leader Stormy Scott, Dereck Ramirez, Sanders and Adam Penn rounded out the top 10.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/gallardo-earns-first-usmts-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rico Abreu Snags First ASCS Triumph​*
With lightning dancing across the desert floor and the smell of rain thick in the air, Rico Abreu celebrated his first Lucas Oil ASCS Sprint Car Series victory in only his second start with the series Friday at Cocopah Speedway.
"This is incredible," said Abreu about his $3,000 payday.

Leading from the drop of the green, the Rutherford, Calif., driver set the pace until lap 18. Surrendering the lead in traffic, fifth starting Roger Crockett found the rubber and a clear groove, assuming the point and pulling away but would ultimately end up third.

Working to the white flag, Abreu followed Roger Crockett across the stripe. Sliding off the bottom groove entering turn one for the final time, Crockett sat helpless with the car sliding across the racing surface.

With tires spinning through the second turn, Abreu raced by the Rocket Designs No. 11 with Crockett appearing to have more problems as the checkered flag waved, surrendering second to Christopher Bell at the line.

"I though he missed it. The bottom was really clean around one and two and I thought he just missed it, but he thought the race was over," said Abreu. "They throw that crossed flag before they throw the white. I just watched him. I didn't know what was going on and snuck by him on the backstretch and made sure I hit my marks at the end."

Asked if he knew Bell was closing in to challenge before the races lone caution on lap five, Abreu replied, "I knew he was going to be up top so I took the top there after the caution and just tried to keep my car as straight as I could. It was a really slick track; hard to keep your tires underneath you, but the farther I got my wing back the better I was."

The series' 137th winner, Abreu finished 1.197 seconds ahead of Bell.






 Rico Abreu won Friday night's Lucas Oil ASCS Sprint Car Series opener at Cocopah Speedway. (Bryan Hurlbert/ASCS photo)​
"We had a really good racecar tonight," said Bell who graced the controls of Brandon Berryman's No. 31b. "There before the yellow, I was kind of reeling Rico in and when I saw Paul Silva in the track opening down there in turn three saying go to the top, then Rico got real good at the top of one and two and it was just so slow to have to run the bottom."

Even with everything happening on the final lap, Crockett still finds himself locked into Saturday's $10,000-to-win event with a third-place showing.
Passing for fourth on lap eight after starting 10th, Brian Brown nearly missed the final transfer into Saturday's A-Feature.

Working by the Casey's General Store / FVP No. 21 with four laps to run, Brad Loyet worked to keep Brown at bay in the closing laps. Going side-by-side off the final turn, the pair crossed under the checkered flag wheel-to-wheel with Brown crossing 0.016 seconds to the good over Loyet. Loyet complete the top five with Johnny Herrera slipping back to sixth.

*The Finish:*

Rico Abreu, Christopher Bell, Roger Crockett, Brian Brown, Brad Loyet, Johnny Herrera, Jason Johnson, Logan Forler, Bryan Clauson, Wayne Johnson, Seth Bergman, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Jeff Swindell, Aaron Reutzel, Henry VanDam, Reece Goetz, Blake Hahn, Rick Ziehl, Glenn Styres, Joshua Williams, Cole Wood, Joe Wood Jr., Tony Bruce Jr., Matt Covington.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/rico-abreu-snags-first-ascs-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Gardner In Three-Car Canyon Tussle​*
Reigning USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series champion Damion Gardner emerged from a wild three-car battle over the final rounds of Friday night's 30-lap feature at Canyon Speedway Park to top the opening night of the seventh annual Copper on Dirt.

Gardner took advantage of a late caution then outdueled race-long leader Gary Taylor and reigning USAC Southwest sprint car champion R.J. Johnson over the final rounds to win the season-opening USAC-CRA event.

"It took a while, I had to figure out how to maneuver with the track changing," Gardner explained in victory lane after the triumph aboard the Alexander Racing No. 4a. "Then they were dicing for it and the door just opened up for us."

While Gardner ultimately ended up in victory lane, he spent most of the race in chase mode as Taylor gunned into the lead from his front row outside starting position and set the pace aboard the Cook No. 4 ahead of Gardner until sixth-starter Mike Spencer battled into second on the 13th round.

Spencer reeled in Taylor in short order with the duo dicing for the lead until Spencer looped it in turns one and two with just a handful of laps to go. Johnson took advantage on the restart by racing past Taylor into the lead with Gardner joining in to make it a three-car scramble in the final circuits. Gardner found the opening he needed on the white-flag lap and held on for the win with Johnson edging Taylor for runner-up honors.

Pole-starter Charles Davis Jr., crossed the stripe fourth with Josh Hodges racing from 11th to round out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Damion Gardner, R.J. Johnson, Gary Taylor, Charles Davis Jr., Josh Hodges, Nic Faas, Mike Martin, Jake Swanson, Colby Copeland, Matt Mitchell, Dave Darland, Cody Williams, Josh Pelkey, Austin Williams, Brody Roa, Mike Spencer, Logan Williams, Michael Curtis, J.J. Ercse, Chris Gansen, Cory Kruseman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-gardner-in-three-car-canyon-tussle/








*Crawford County Adds Weekly Sprints​*
IMCA Eagle Motorsports RaceSaver Sprint Cars will join the weekly shows this season at Crawford County Speedway.

The sprints make their debut at Denison during the Deery Brothers Summer Series program on April 5 and will be part of regular Friday races from May 2 through Aug. 22.

The five other sanctioned divisions - IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds, IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars, IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks, Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods and Mach-1 Sport Compacts, race one week longer that the sprints, with their season championship night on Aug. 29.

"We were looking for a division that complemented the rest of our regular classes and the sprint cars do that," explained Kay Schurke, race director. "This is one way we can expand our fan base. We have a lot of people in the area who like sprint car racing and I know drivers in the other classes like watching them, too."

Schurke anticipates sharing sprint car drivers with Eagle (Neb.) Raceway, a Saturday night venue some two hours to the west. Eagle Promoter Roger Hadan has already met with Crawford County Speedway officials to discuss the new division and has talked to his local drivers about racing at Denison.

Sprints are also part of the July 3 card at Denison. Their point season ends a week earlier than the other IMCA divisions because of the Aug. 29-31 Sprint Car Super Nationals at Eagle.

RaceSaver Sprint Car drivers are required to use individually measured, stamped and registered cylinder heads.

Crawford County Speedway is the second track in the state to add the division to weekly shows this season. The Iowa State Fairgrounds Speedway in Des Moines announced plans to do so last fall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/crawford-county-adds-weekly-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Copper On Dirt Finale Falls To Rain​*
Persistent rain has forced the cancellation of Saturday night's Seventh Annual Copper on Dirt finale at Canyon Speedway Park.

The event was to feature both the AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series as well as the Honda USAC Western Midget Series.

Canyon Speedway Park returns to action March 22, with the Arizona Figure 8 Championships with the CSP season opener one week later on March 29 featuring the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/copper-on-dirt-finale-falls-to-rain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Claims USCS Sprint Car Opener​*
Defending United Sprint Car Series champion Derek Hagar started the season on a winning note, claiming Saturday night's Frostbuster 360 sprint car feature at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

Hagar outran Terry Gray for the victory with Eddie Gallagher, Brandon Hanks and Henry Gustavus rounding out the top five.

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/hagar-claims-uscs-sprint-car-opener/








*Shuman Named Tucson WoO Grand Marshal​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is set for its March 8 invasion of Tucson Int'l Raceway, where on Friday Arizona open-wheel legend Ron Shuman was named grand marshal of the NAPA Auto Parts Wildcat Shootout and RideNow Powersports joined the event as a sponsor.

Shuman, a native of Mesa, Ariz., better known as the "Flying Shu" behind the wheel, had a several decade career rooted in open wheel racing including World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars, super modifieds, non-wing sprint cars and midgets. With 14 World of Outlaws wins, Shuman holds the 23rd position in all-time wins with the series. He will be joined by his brother, Billy, as the entire Shuman family has supported open-wheel racing in Arizona and around the country.

RideNow Powersports and Tucson Harley-Davidson are one of the Southwest's leading Powersports dealers, making them a perfect fit to join the race in Tucson.

Steve Kinser, the 20-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion who is celebrating his "Salute to the King" season, earned a victory in March 2007 at Tucson. The 2014 running of the NAPA Auto Parts Wildcat Shootout Presented by RideNow Powersports will mark Arizona fans' last chance to see the "King of the Outlaws" compete in their home state for an Outlaw championship.

The three-eighths-mile oval saw Daryn Pittman defeat Joey Saldana in 2013, which helped to propel Pittman to the series championship last year for Kasey Kahne Racing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/shuman-named-tucson-woo-grand-marshal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Completes Sweep With $10,000 Score​*
It didn't take long for Rico Abreu to become a repeat winner with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real. Staging the Abreu Vineyards No. 24 third in Saturday's Protect the Harvest A-Feature, the Rutherford, Calif., driver passed leader Christopher Bell on lap 27 to pocket $10,000 at Cocopah Speedway. Staying true to form, the desert's 10-percent chance of rain yielded a nearly two-hour delay in the start of the event







 *Rico Abreu picked up $10,000 at the Cocopah Speedway with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour after rains delayed the night's events by two hours. (ASCS / Randy Hoeft photo)​*
Taking off from the pole, Bell worked into slower traffic on lap seven. Giving Abreu the chance to close the gap, he would be unable to mount a charge as the Berryman Motorsports No. 31b slipped quickly through the back markers.

Putting several slower cars between he and Abreu, the caution displayed for third running Mason Moore on lap 15 to bring the field to a single-file restart. With a pair of lapped cars between Christopher and Rico, the difference opened quickly as Bell stuck to the cushion before finally skipping through the high line and tagging the wall on lap 26.

"The track just got so finesse there at the end, it was just right around the wall and it was really demanding on the cushion," said Abreu. "Bell just made that one mistake and I was right there, so I just raced my own race and when I got to traffic I was just sliding guys, you know really grinding my tires. It was tough driving by those lappers when they were running side by side but other than that Paul Silva gave me a great race car."

Running Abreu down after slapping the wall, Bell pulled to within two car lengths but would have to settle for the second podium step.

"I just didn't get the job done those last five laps. I kept running in a little high into one and ended up pushing the nose into the fence," Bell said. ""I just have to say hat's off to my crew, they did an awesome job working the rain and stuff, and we got an awesome race track."

After the caution waved at the midway point, the third spot fell into the hands of Brian Brown. Challenged by Bryan Clauson on several occasions after the restart, Brown held the position.

"We just weren't good enough this weekend and honestly, we just got beat by some better cars," Brown said. "Congrats to Rico on both nights and Christopher Bell ran good both nights and really there were three or four guys that were really good. We were better than we were last time we were here, so hopefully when we come back here in November, we'll be a little bit better."

Danny Lasoski worked to fourth from 16th with the pass on Clauson on the final lap.

*The Finish:*

Rico Abreu, Christopher Bell, Brian Brown, Danny Lasoski, Bryan Clauson, Jason Johnson, Roger Crockett, Johnny Herrera, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Seth Bergman, Craig Stidham, Brad Loyet, Blake Hahn, Logan Forler, Glenn Styres, Matt Covington, Tony Bruce Jr., Brandon Hahn, Cole Wood, Greg Wilson, Reece Goetz, Jeff Swindell, James Mosher, Mason Moore, Aaron Reutzel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/abreu-completes-sweep-with-10000-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Casey's Donates $25,000 To Sprint Car HoF​*
Iowa - Casey's General Stores has renewed its commitment to the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum by pledging $25,000 to the museum foundation's "Expand the Dream" campaign.

The announcement was made this week by Casey's General Stores president & CEO Robert J. Myers and museum executive director Bob Baker.

"Casey's has been involved with the Museum since the very beginning and we are delighted to continue our involvement," said Myers.

"The expression 'since day one' is sometimes over-used, but it definitely isn't when referring to Casey's commitment to the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum Foundation," Baker said. "They have literally been involved from the days of our non-profit incorporation and the creation of our founding board of directors back in the mid-Eighties. Their involvement has not just been 'support' from the outside, but it has been 'commitment' from the inside. And, for that fact, we are truly appreciative."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/caseys-donates-25000-to-sprint-car-hof/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Expanding Certification Program​*
With almost 60 years experience in vehicle testing, automotive certification, product comparison and Land Speed Record Certification, the United States Auto Club is preparing to expand its certification program in 2014.

In addition to raising the activity and awareness of the services previously performed, USAC will develop a talent pool of drivers to be utilized for performance driving duties worldwide.

USAC Record Trials Certification Director David Petrali will continue to perform the Land Speed Record run certification and testing coordination. Former USAC Vice President Tommy Hunt is bringing lifelong experience in the automotive and motorsports industry to secure and coordinate new programs. Ten-time USAC driving champion and precision and stunt driver Tony Hunt will also add his expertise to the new Performance Driving program.

"I'm extremely pleased to spearhead this program that has been such a staple to the United States Auto Club and to expand it into the performance driving category. Some of the best performance drivers in the world have participated in the ranks of USAC and I look forward to finding opportunities for them to utilize their talents," said Smith.

The previous USAC repertoire includes major programs involving nearly every top American and foreign automobile manufacturer with speed, maneuverability, braking, towing load and general performance tests. Also, many original equipment and aftermarket parts certification and comparison programs have been produced. From a 100,000 mile production car world record run, to the Bonneville Salt Flats, to fork lift comparisons, to battery longevity, USAC's testing programs have spanned a wide variety of products and endorsements.

"The team we have in place and the experience they bring will be able to serve the automotive industry and product certification category in a top-level fashion," said Smith. "I remember seeing truck commercials as a kid with the tag line 'It's USAC Tested Tough,' and we want that to return and assure quality to the consumer."

The new performance driving initiative will create a pool of driving talent available to execute a wide variety of programs, including new product performance endorsements, commercial exposure, precision and stunt film work, along with testing and certification business.

USAC's long history of service to the motorsports and motoring community includes a vast array of programs which have spanned the country and impacted nearly every facet of operations.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-expanding-certification-program/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eagle Motorsports Backs IMCA Sprints​*
Eagle Motorsports has returned for a second season as title sponsor of the IMCA RaceSaver Sprint Car division.

The Lincoln, Neb., sprint car chassis manufacturer and high performance parts retailer again furnishes a portion of the $2,600 point fund to be paid to top 10 drivers in national point standings for the winged class.

IMCA Eagle Motorsports RaceSaver Sprint Cars raced in Texas, Minnesota, Nebraska and Virginia last year. New sanctions in Iowa and Colorado have already been announced for 2014.

Drivers must display two Eagle Motorsports decals on their race car to be eligible for point fund money.

Point fund checks will be presented during the national awards banquet in November, or mailed beginning the following week from the IMCA home office.

"In addition to the point fund contribution, Eagle also awards a free chassis kit to the national champion and national rookie of the year," noted IMCA Marketing Director Kevin Yoder. "Last season that ended up being the same driver but with a new crop of talented rookies combined with a full field of experienced veterans, those awards are up for grabs and the competition is wide open this year."

"Eagle has been a great partner and we're excited to work with them again in 2014," he concluded.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/eagle-motorsports-backs-imca-sprints-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dollansky Returns To Big Game No. 7​*
Craig Dollansky will return to the Big Game Motorsports No. 7 sprint-car for the 2014 season after originally parting ways with the organization during the off-season.

The No. 7 team will focus on Knoxville Raceway's weekly Lucas Oil Championship Cup Series while also entering a multitude of events throughout the country.

"Our No. 7 team is looking forward to changing up our schedule to something completely different in 2014," said Tod Quiring, CEO of Big Game Treestands. "If I could pick only two tracks in the country to have our team's race at it would be Knoxville Raceway and Eldora Speedway. This type of schedule is something I have wanted to do for a long time and a big part of our decision to focus on Knoxville was the MAVTV package Brian Stickel and his staff has brought to the weekly program. We feel this is a potential start to something big and we want to support their efforts."

Having competed nationally well over the past decade, the upcoming season will definitely be a change for Dollansky, but the change is a favorable transition with many benefits like the opportunity to race weekly with his 20-year-old son Garrett.

"I'm looking forward to racing again with Tod Quiring for Big Game Motorsports and the schedule he has outlined is a new approach to racing for us," said Dollansky, who has more than 30 victories since joining Big Game in late 2009. "Knoxville Raceway is the premier dirt track in the world and they are always working to expand and improve their facility. Television exposure is something that is lacking in sprint car racing so it is great to see that Knoxville is now working with MAVTV for 2014. The TV package provides great exposure for the teams and their sponsors.

"In the past, I was fortunate to work with my son Luke and now I will be able to be with my son Garrett as he continues to gain experience and develop as a driver. We are busy preparing the #7 team and are more motivated than ever to win races. We have great friends and fans that have supported me as a driver over the years and our family is very appreciative and grateful. I look forward to kicking off the upcoming season with Big Game Treestands along with the continued sponsorship from Aggressive Hydraulics, whose support has been vital over the past seven seasons."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/dollansky-returns-to-big-game-no-7/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Yokohama & Rallycross Ink Tire Deal​*
Yokohama Tire Corporation (YTC) is expanding its 2014 motorsports program, signing an agreement to be the exclusive tire supplier of the Red Bull Global Rallycross series.

Red Bull Global Rallycross combines elements of circuit racing, off-road racing and rally competition. The series features heavily modified 600-horsepower production-based cars built for fast-paced heat races. The tracks are a combination of dirt and asphalt with multiple obstacles and surface transitions and huge jumps - some up to 70 feet. Top drivers in the series include Tanner Foust, Scott Speed, Bucky Lasek, Travis Pastrana and Nelson Piquet Jr.

The agreement means that going forward, all competitors will race on specially-designed Yokohama ADVAN race tires.

"This is a major move for us,'" said Andrew Briggs, Yokohama director, marketing, product planning and motorsports. "GRC is a rapidly growing motorsport with global appeal to a young, passionate fan base, making it an ideal platform to showcase the technology, strength and competitiveness of Yokohama."

"Yokohama is world-renowned for its full line of tires and rich motorsports history. We're glad to have Yokohama aboard and look forward to an exciting season of rallycross racing," said Colin Dyne, CEO of Global Rallycross.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/yokohama-rallycross-ink-tire-deal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Name For Stadium Super Trucks​*
Robby Gordon's SPEED Energy Stadium Super Truck Series has gotten a new name ahead of the 2014 racing season.

Traxxas has become the presenting sponsor of the series, which has been re-branded as the the SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Series Presented by Traxxas. The series will begin its second season at the Firestone Grand Prix of St. Petersburg March 28-30 and finish the season under the lights on the Las Vegas Strip during SEMA week Nov. 3-7 - the premier automotive specialty products trade event in the world.

"Being associated with the Formula Off-Road Series provides the perfect forum for Traxxas to showcase the extreme capabilities and incredible fun that our vehicles deliver," said Traxxas President Mike Jenkins. "The SSTs are fast, jump and fly high, just as their scaled-down Traxxas R/C replicas. The Formula Off-Road Series allows us to market our trucks and cars directly to one of our most targeted groups of customers and put our products in their hands to experience and enjoy."

As part of its marketing partnership, Traxxas will have on-site "Try Me Tracks" at all SST races where consumers will have a hands-on opportunity to race Traxxas R/C vehicles. There will also be a full product display and demonstration area along with the fully loaded mobile Traxxas store at each event to make it easy to jump right into the fun.

"Traxxas has been a major supporter of SST/Formula Off-Road Series since its inception," Series founder Robby Gordon said, "and the brand continues to realize the marketing capabilities of our unique series by taking this presenting role after fielding two trucks in the Series in our first season."

The SST trucks will continue to be branded as Traxxas Slash trucks in all 2014 Formula Off-Road Series Presented by Traxxas races.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/new-name-for-stadium-super-trucks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vegas Victory for McMahan​*
Paul McMahan scored his his first win of the 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season on Wednesday night at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

*Race Results:* 
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6532&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...s/2014/03/Vegas-Victory-for-Paul-McMahan.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Sprints Set For Double Date In Texas​*
The Lucas Oil ASCS Sprint Car Series will contest doubleheader at the Texas Motor Speedway Dirt Track's four-tenths-mile clay oval.

The ASCS National Tour along with the ASCS Lone Star Region and ASCS Sooner Region will join the all-star weekend, which includes the open-wheel modifieds, on Sept. 12-13.

"We really enjoy being a part of the Texas Motors Speedway Dirt Track and are very happy to see our visit become a two-day event. We can't thank everyone involved enough for making this weekend a reality for our drivers and fans," commented ASCS National Director, Matt Ward. "Being associated with the event is great for the series and the sport. It brings notoriety to what we do."

Other event details including ticket prices and start times will be released in the coming weeks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/ascs-sprints-set-for-double-date-in-texas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Highlights: WoO Sprints At The Half Mile of Magic Mud In Las Vegas​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Grabs Point Lead With Vegas Score​*
Paul McMahan charged to victory on Wednesday's opening night of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

McMahan surged past leader Kerry Madsen in traffic on lap 1 and held off Steve Kinser on a green-white-checkered finish to become the fourth different winner in four events this season.

Kinser gave it everything he had but was unable to drive past McMahan, settling for a runner-up finish as Brad Sweet blew through the field and finished third after starting 16th. Joey Saldana was fourth after spending much of the night battling for a podium position and Donny Schatz rounded out the top five.

Madsen jumped to a strong lead, but a spin caused a caution and a complete restart. On the second start McMahan was ready and able to keep pace with Madsen before a caution on the next lap.

Kinser worked his way up into a battle with McMahan for second as Madsen continued to lead. Then McMahan made his first charge for the lead after a lap-five restart, working the bottom of the track with Madsen working the top.

A long green run saw the field enter lapped traffic beginning on lap 15. On lap 18, a lapped car on the top of the track gave McMahan the hole he was looking for. With Madsen slowed on the top, McMahan and his CJB Motorsports No. 51 charged on the bottom to lead lap 19.

McMahan would not go unchallenged in the waning laps of the race as Steve Kinser tracked down the California native. However, McMahan was able to hold off Kinser and take the win in the 30-lap feature as early leader Madsen was forced out of the event after contact sent him into the wall, collecting Jason Sides at the same time.

"We weren't really good in the heat race, and I just came in and told them what we needed to do and they made the adjustments and it made my job real easy," said McMahan. "We had a good restart and come around to get the white and we had a crash and I had to do it all over again. It's pretty cool, I can check Vegas off my bucket list now and I've got a little more money to play slot machines this weekend."

For Kinser it was the second consecutive race where he was running up front following his victory last month in Florida.

"We were in the race and as long as we're in the race, I'm not going to complain," said Kinser. "I didn't make any changes (under red for Jason Johnson), I felt about as good I was going to do. I didn't know what to change so I just left it alone. We've made chassis changes, a lot of motor changes and all different combinations to feel what helps these tires."

Sweet was definitely on the move in the feature, looking for his second win after capturing the season opener.

"The track was awesome tonight," said Sweet. "I'm happy that we've got something to tune on for tomorrow.""

Contact between Sweet and Madsen brought out the green-white-checkered finish for the event. In victory lane, Sweet admitted his fault, "I've got to apologize to Kerry Madsen. We got together late in the race. I didn't mean to run over him. I changed lanes a little faster than I wanted to and it's my fault. I take the blame for that one."

Sweet's 13-place charge through the field would not earn him the KSE Hard Charger Award as Rico Abreu charged from the 21st starting position to finish seventh and pick up 14 positions in the process.

The win allowed McMahan to take the sole lead in the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship standings. Sweet trails by 12 with 2013 World of Outlaws champion Daryn Pittman 15 behind.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/mcmahan-grabs-point-lead-with-vegas-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schrader Romps In Mississippi​*
Sixth starting Ken Schrader charged to the front on lap 10 of the 25-lap K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series main event and led the rest of the way to win Saturday's event at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

Schrader's win came in the open-wheel modified portion of the USCS Frostbuster 250 presented by Carl Hogan Toyota. Schrader used the highline around the race track to hold off fellow NASCAR veteran driver Kenny Wallace, who started eighth in his Toyota-powered modified.

Wallace was followed by Greg Hollingsworth in third. Mid-South modified star Chris Moore followed Hollingsworth in fourth place and the 2009 K&N Filters USCS Modified Series champion Hunter Rasdon rounded out the top five.

Standout USCS modified driver Lucas Lee led the next group in sixth place followed by 2012 K&N Filters USCS Modified champion Ben Reed in seventh place. Jeff Wells Jr. finished in eighth place ahead of Luke Riddle and 2013 K&N Filters USCS Modified Series championship runner-up J.C. Waller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/schrader-romps-in-mississippi/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Speedway Motors Continues IMCA Support​*
Speedway Motors will continue its role as title sponsor of the IMCA Weekly Racing Series. America's Oldest Speed Shop, located in Lincoln, Neb., has been affiliated with IMCA since 1950 and returns in the second of another five-year program benefitting sanctioned tracks and drivers alike.

"We have supported IMCA for well over half a century now and continue to be excited about this relationship," said Speedway Motors founder and chairman of the board Bill Smith. "It's more important than ever to keep weekly dirt track racing safe, fun and affordable for the grassroots racer. IMCA has done a great job of supporting racers by maintaining common sense rules and a strong network of tracks across the country."

Speedway Motors provides jackets, tech official shirts, flags and banners, plus discounts on tech inspection equipment, to help IMCA tracks defray costs of their weekly shows.

And drivers completing rookie application forms receive $100 gift cards from Speedway Motors following career-first feature wins in their respective divisions. Last season, 87 rookies received gift cards from Speedway Motors.

Speedway Motors also returns as title sponsor of the IMCA Super Nationals. More than 850 cars and nearly 30,000 fans will converge on Boone (Iowa) Speedway for the thirty-second annual event Sept. 1-6.

Post-season awards are also part of the Speedway Motors program as the highest eligible finisher in modified and stock car regional standings, and Northern SportMod and Southern SportMod national standings all receive a pair of Tru Coil springs. Drivers in all four divisions must fill out and return the sign-up form they receive in decal packets to be eligible.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/speedway-motors-continues-imca-support/








*Miller Welders Supports Lucas Late Models​*
The Miller Electric Mfg. Co. (Miller Welders) has agreed to partner with the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series to become the title sponsor of the Fast Time Award for 2014.

Miller Welders will offer a cash award at every points event to the driver that sets fast time during Miller Welders Time Trials. The driver that earns the most Miller Welders Fast Time Awards during the season will receive a cash award and a Miller Welder at this year's awards banquet.

In addition to the special awards for racers that compete at a Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series sanctioned event, Miller Welders will also provide various prizes and promotional give-aways to fans that attend a series event in 2014. Fans will also have an opportunity to register all season long for a grand prize package from Miller Welders. The Miller Welders grand prize winner will be announced at the series' final event - The Dirt Track World Championship. Complete contest information and prize package to be announced in the coming weeks.

"Miller is excited to support the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series," said Andy Weyenberg, Motorsports marketing manager at Miller. "We enjoy being involved with a series where the focus is on the people - the drivers, crew and owners. They're proud of what they build, and Miller is proud to support them. If you're racing, you're welding, and Miller has a welder to fit your needs - on and off the tracks."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/miller-welders-supports-lucas-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MLRA Increases Championship Point Fund​*
Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n series officials have announced a sizable bump in the season ending championship point fund.

In the past 25 seasons, the highest fund ever paid was $10,000 to the year-end champion. For 2014, the dollar figure at the top has jumped 50 percent to $15,000. The hefty Winner's Circle Program is still in place providing tow money to the top 10 drivers with perfect attendance in the championship standings.

The only adjustment in eligibility requirements for 2014 is participation in 80 percent of the series sanctioned events is required to be eligible for post-season awards, including cash and contingencies.

"The Lucas Oil MLRA was extremely solid when we purchased it," commented Series Director Dan Robinson. "However, we knew with Lucas Oil's support we would like to add and expand a few of the incentives to follow our tour. Last year we brought on several new marketing partners and this year even more, so we are excited to finally release this bit of news. We knew the schedule would be more demanding this year, and hopefully we will continue to be able to offer more and more incentives to our drivers."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/mlra-increases-championship-point-fund/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Southern All Stars Move Race To Boyd's​*
The Southern All Star Dirt Racing Series has traditionally opened up their season at the Cleveland Speedway in Cleveland, Tenn., with the annual running of the Shamrock, but with the uncertainty of the east Tennessee track and the March 22 date fast approaching, the series had to look elsewhere to see if anybody would be interested in hosting the season opening event.

Dale McDowell and Dave Duplissy have stepped up and will continue a Southern All Star tradition as the Shamrock will now be held at Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga., on March 22. The race will be a 50 lap event that will pay $5,000 to win.

"We really wanted to see this east Tennessee racing tradition continue and with my long history of supporting and racing the Southern All Stars and myself being a position to help out I got together with the series and we worked out the best plan we could do to help what we both thought would be good for the track, the drivers and the fans in and around the area," said McDowell. "I know this race usually pays $10,000 to win, but the facility at Boyd's can't handle a crowd needed for that kind of purse so we did the next best thing and are going to pay a $5,000 to win event."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/southern-all-stars-move-race-to-boyds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Liggett Claims First USAC West Coast Win​*
Austin Liggett held off USAC Triple Crown winner and NASCAR veteran J.J. Yeley to earn his first USAC West Coast Sprint Car and USAC Soutwest Sprint Car Series victory during Thursday night's Sin City Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas.

Liggett took the lead from Yeley on the third lap and paced the remainder of the 25-lap event on the half-mile dirt track with Yeley coming home second.
Mike Spencer was third, followed by Nic Faas and Josh Pelkey.

*The Finish:*

Austin Liggett, J.J. Yeley, Mike Spencer, Nic Faas, Josh Pelkey, Troy Rutherford, Markus Niemela, Matt Mitchell, Charles Davis Jr., Mike Martin, Brody Roa, Jimmy Crawford, Landon Hurst, Dennis Howell, Jace Vander Weerd, Rusty Carlile, A.J. Bender, Michael Faccinto, Georgie Morris, Tye Mihocko, Mike Colegrove, Danny Faria Jr., Richard Vander Weerd.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/liggett-claims-first-usac-west-coast-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Holds Off Kinser In Sin City​*
Donny Schatz became the first repeat winner in the 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season when he bested 20-time champion and his Tony Stewart Racing teammate, Steve Kinser, to win the FVP Outlaw Showdown Thursday night at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Schatz is now four victories from tying Mark Kinser for third all-time with the series.

It was an all TSR front row as Kinser started on the pole of the 30-lap feature with Schatz to his outside. Kinser took the early lead with Schatz close in tow. Kinser was able to gain some distance over the next few laps as Jason Sides would enter the battle on lap three, passing Schatz for second place.
Sides caught Kinser on lap five and in turn three, he shot to the bottom. Kinser powered off of four to hold the lead and moved to the bottom the next lap to defend the position.

The caution flag waved when Bud Kaeding stopped with a flat left-rear tire on lap seven. On the restart, Kinser's car again shot to the lead. Schatz passed Sides for second and took the lead for the first time on lap 10. Kinser fired back the next lap on the bottom to regain the lead.

Schatz made the pass for the win the next lap. Kinser had a final chance to battle back on a lap-17 restart. Kinser kept Schatz on the inside as far as he could coming out of turn four and the pair were even for several car lengths until Schatz's STP/Armor All No. 15 found moisture and took off to the lead.

"It makes this a little more sweet to beat the king on his final trip to Vegas here with the Outlaws," said Schatz, who now has 149 features wins in his career. "We weren't so good last night, they kept finding problems and little things that helped. Our car wasn't so good at the start, but at the end it was just going and that's what you want."

The 20-time champion, Kinser, held on for second after battling two-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Jason Meyers late in the race to give the Bad Boy Buggies No. 11 the second spot on the podium.

"I was real free to start with and I knew I was in trouble," said Kinser. "We made some changes in the red and we felt a little better. We could sort of hold our own at the end, but he was just faster than we are."

Jason Meyers raced from 11th to finish third in the Elite Landscaping/Tarlton & Sons machine.

"We had a great car here tonight, we only decided a month ago to run these races," said Meyers. "I had a great team on the road and I miss them dearly, but being here at home an racing with all the guys that helped me over the years, we have a great time."

Paul McMahan holds a nine-point lead over Schatz in the standings.
Joey Saldana was transported to a local hospital after the dash to be treated for what the team said was an arm injury. He was later released.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/schatz-holds-off-kinser-in-sin-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Injured By Flying Debris​*
World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series driver Joey Saldana was injured during Thursday night's World of Outlaws FVP Showdown at the Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

Saldana started eighth in the dash and had moved up two spots when he was hit by a piece of debris that flew through the right side arm guard causing a hematoma on his right arm.

He was transported privately to UMC hospital in Las Vegas where the pressure in the hematoma was relieved. He was released from the hospital early Friday morning.

Lucas Wolfe substituted for Saldana, starting at the back of the field and took the green flag in the A-Main to earn the team's starting points.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/saldana-injured-by-flying-debris/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schrader Enters Tennessee USCS Mod Show​*
NASCAR veteran driver and legendary dirt track racer Ken Schrader will travel from his racing shop in Concord, N.C., to compete in the K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified portion of the 2nd annual Tennessee 200 at Tennessee National Raceway in Hohenwald, Tenn., on March 14-15.

Schrader won the open-wheel modified feature race in only his only other appearance at Tennessee National Raceway in 2010. He also won last week's K&N Filters USCS Modified Series portion of the USCS Frostbuster 250 at Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, Miss.

Schrader will wheel his potent Federated Auto Parts sponsored No. 9 open wheel modified racer on both nights against some of the best racers in the Mid-South. Schrader has 970 starts in NASCAR's top three divisions, including 763 Sprint Cup starts. Schrader retired from the Sprint Cup Series at the end of 2013, but will race selected ARCA events and concentrate on his dirt track racing this season

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/schrader-enters-tennessee-uscs-mod-show/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Optima Partners With Team Lucas​*
For the third year in a row, Optima Batteries will partner with Team Lucas in a grassroots motorsports advertising/marketing and sponsorship program that encompasses the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series, the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, Lucas Oil Off Road Regional Series, Lucas Oil Pro Pulling League, Lucas Oil Drag Boat Racing Series and the Lucas Oil Modified Series.

For the 2014 Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series, Optima Batteries will be a Presenting sponsor on one CBS telecast and four CBS Sports Network and MAVTV telecasts. They will also be an event Title sponsor on a NBC Sports Network telecast of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, and a Presenting sponsor on both the NBC Sports Network and MAVTV telecasts for the Lucas Oil Drag Boat Racing Series. Additional on-air exposure will feature Optima Batteries as an on-board camera sponsor in select telecasts of the Lucas Oil Pro Pulling League airing on CBS, NBC Sports Network and MATTV.

New in 2014 is the Optima Batteries Faceoff. This will be held at four different rounds of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series and will pit two racers chosen by social media voting against each other in a three-lap Faceoff for cash and bragging rights.

The No: 18 race car of Corry Weller will again be carrying the Optima Batteries colors and logo in the PRO 4 championship.

In the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, Optima will sponsor Ray Cook's No. 56 race car and in the Lucas Oil Modified Series they will sponsor the No. 10 race car of Tim Morse.

Optima will also sponsor a Fast Lap Award in the four professional classes of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series and the Optima Batteries Hard Charger Award in both the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, and the Lucas Oil Modified Series.

"Team Lucas' extremely successful program targets are the grass roots racing fans all across the heartland of America," said Optima Batteries Marketing Manager Ryan Hoffins. "We couldn't be more excited to increase our support of Team Lucas' expanded audience across America. Since the trucks, cars and boats racing in these series actually use Optima batteries, it's a genuine way to prove how our products hold up in extreme conditions."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/optima-partners-with-team-lucas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gittin Jr's Off Road Back Yard​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Becker Cops Silver Cup Opener​*
Sean Becker took the checkered flag on the opening night of the Silver Cup for 360 sprint cars Friday at Silver Dollar Speedway.

Driving the No. 75 sprint car, Becker beat Shane Golobic to the checkered flag on the quarter-mile dirt track with Jayme Barnes, Steven Tiner and Roger Crockett rounding out the top five. Scott Hall bested Rowdy McClenon to win the wingless sprint car feature.

*The Finish:*

Sean Becker, Shane Golobic, Jayme Barnes, Steven Tiner, Roger Crockett, Justin Sanders, John Michael Bunch, Kyle Hirst, Robbie Whitchurch, Dean Freitas, Brad Bumgarner, J.J. Hickle, Raquel Ivie, Willie Croft, Colin Baker, Andy Forsberg, Matt Peterson, Chase Johnson, Jim Richardson, Carl Droivold.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/becker-cops-silver-cup-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Highlights: WoO Sprints Thursday Night At The Dirt Track In Las Vegas​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vogt Beats The House In Vegas​*
The runner-up on night one was the winner on night two at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway Dirt Track.

Josh Vogt scored the $750 IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modified feature victory on Thursday, beat*ing Wednesday winner R.C. Whitwell across the stripe in the FVP Outlaw Showdown event.

Vogt started the 20-lapper from outside row two and gained the lead early on by passing Brad Pounds and Greg Mancebo. David Karst challenged on the inside before Whitwell snuck past for the second spot.

"The track was more hooked up tonight than it was Wednesday. I ran most of the way on the bot*tom," Vogt said after his first win of the season. "I tried not to let the cautions worry me and just raced my race."

"It was great to get this win. We've run third, second and now first in our first three races of the year," he added. "We have a real good car, a DMR by BMS, and now we can go for some even bigger wins."

Rob Sanders and Cody Laney completed the top five. Sanders was the hard charger after starting 13th.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/vogt-beats-the-house-in-vegas/








*Hickman Stars At Toilet Bowl​*
Riley Hickman triumphed on night one of the Toilet Bowl Classic at Clarksville Speedway.

Hickman outran a full field of MARS DIRTcar Series late models for the victory with Brian Shirley finishing second.

Austin Asplin, Jason Riggs and Walker Arthur rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-dirt-series/hickman-stars-at-toilet-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McDowell Schools NDRL LM Foes​*
Dale McDowell may hold driving schools when he's not behind the wheel of his No. 17m dirt late model, but on Friday night at Smoky Mountain Speedway, he took the field to school during the National Dirt Racing League-sanctioned Tennessee Tip-Off Classic.

The Chickamauga, Ga., driver claimed $7,500 after leading all 40 circuits, which ran caution free, for his first NDRL victory. McDowell came to victory lane while driving the Team Dillon Racing, Klotz Synthetics, National Boiler Service, Bad Boy Buggy and Cometic Gaskets-sponsored ERC-powered Warrior Race Car.

Runner-up Chris Madden passed polesitter Ray Cook on the 17th lap and went on to finish second behind McDowell. Cook finished third. Billy Ogle Jr. and Kent Robinson rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Dale McDowell, Chris Madden, Ray Cook, Billy Ogle Jr., Kent Robinson, Scott Bloomquist, Don O'Neal, Jonathan Davenport, John Blankenship, Chris Ferguson, Billy Moyer Jr., Davey Johnson, Shane Clanton, William Thomas, Rick Eckert, Ryan King, Chad Ogle, Casey Roberts, Steve Francis, Max Blair, Bub McCool, Chase Junghans, Dennis Erb Jr., Mason Zeigler, Billy Moyer, Tim Fuller, Mike Marlar, Vic Hill.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/mcdowell-schools-ndrl-lm-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Martin Jr. Is Fastest Gun In Ocala​*
Danny Martin Jr. topped Saturday night's Top Gun Sprints feature at Bubba Raceway Park.

Martin started on the front row and controlled the event on the three-eighths-mile dirt track, beating Mark Ruel Jr. to the checkered flag. Sport Allen, Shane Kreidler and Tony Agin rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/southeast/martin-jr-is-fastest-gun-in-ocala/








*Abreu Steals Silver Cup Glory​*
Rico Abreu made a daring move to win Saturday night's Silver Cup 360 sprint car race at Silver Dollar Speedway.

After Andy Gregg dominated the event, Abreu shot from third to the lead during a late-race restart and sailed to victory.

Sean Becker finished second with Gregg, Justin Sanders and Kyle Hirst rounding out the top five. Tommy Laliberte won the wingless sprint car feature and Kellen Chadwick topped the modified feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/abreu-steals-silver-cup-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Rides Like The Wind In Tucson​*
Brad Sweet drove to victory in the NAPA Auto Parts Wildcat Shootout presented by RideNow Powersports on Saturday night at Tucson Int'l Raceway for his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

Sweet surged into the lead past Kerry Madsen on the fourth lap of the 25-lap event at the three-eighths-mile dirt oval. Madsen held on for second while Steve Kinser was third for his fourth consecutive podium finish during his "Salute to the King" tour. Past champions Daryn Pittman and Donny Schatz rounded out the top five.

High winds that developed during the course of the event made it challenging for all of the drivers, forcing Sweet his Kasey Kahne Racing team to adjust to the conditions in order to remain competitive.

Following a special parade lap honoring Steve Kinser, Sweet closed the gap on Madsen during lap three entering turn two and drove the Kasey Kahne Racing machine into turn three and pulled underneath Madsen to complete the slide job on lap four.

Sweet pulled away from the field until the caution flew on lap eight for a car stopped on the outside of turn four. Sweet and the SureTestSupplies.com No. 49 then shot to the lead and drove away from the rest of the field.

"It's nice to get off to such a good start," said Sweet. "The track was a little tough with that wind, and traffic was a little sketchy tonight too. I knew Kerry (Madsen) was probably going to get the jump with the way the track was with the top a little better. He didn't just get off two too well one time and I was able to get just enough of a run. I knew I was going to be close with the way slide jobs are here, but we had to go for it and I went for it."

Madsen did best to follow suit, and though his American Racing Custom Wheels No. 29 machine had a gap on third place he could not run down Sweet.

"We had some issues in the dash and the cars were quite hard to control, however, it actually wasn't too bad in the A-main," said Madsen. "I was probably just a little too conservative there and Brad was really aggressive and drove by me. He was driving a much more aggressive line than I was and I'm kind of kicking myself a little bit. It was still a great result. A big hats off to Brad and team, they were very quick there so I'd have to say they deserve that."

The battle moved to third place as Kinser held the position, but had to fend off Pittman and Schatz. On lap nine Schatz was on the rear bumper of Pittman, but was unable to complete the pass. Pittman's car began to come to life then as he caught Kinser on lap 13. For the final 20 laps the three remained in a heated battle, but from one line to the next no one could get past Kinser's Tony Stewart Racing Bad Boy Buggies No. 11.

"It's a little windy and a little chilly," noted Kinser. "I try to stay out of it in the wintertime. &#8230; Once we got on the top, the wind wasn't terrible. We just got our car laying over a little bit too much to be able to run so we were just hanging on to where we were, and it was a good thing we started up front. I was tight getting in and I was just slinging the car in and spinning the right rear and when I did it would free the car up and working on (the right rear) a little bit."

Paul McMahan leaves Tucson with a one-point advantage over Sweet in the championship points. Schatz sits in third position trailing by eight points with Steve Kinser a slim 14 points out of the championship lead.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/sweet-rides-like-the-wind-in-tucson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madden Masters Smoky Mountain​*
Tenn. - Chris Madden likes Saturday night racing with the NDRL.
The Gray Court, S.C., driver took the lead from Billy Moyer Jr. on lap 44 and won the National Dirt Racing League-sanctioned Tip Off Classic worth $12,500 at Smoky Mountain Speedway one week after he won the Bama Bash at East Alabama Speedway.

Madden drove the Century Plastics, Hamrick's of Gaffney sponsored Clements powered Bloomquist Team Zero race car to the victory over hard-charging Mike Marlar, who started tenth. One caution flag slowed the race as Casey Roberts slowed on lap 13.

Polesitter Moyer and Jonathan Davenport brought the field of 25 to life for the start of the 60-lapper with Moyer jumping to the early lead. On the 14th lap Madden would take the second spot away from Davenport and take Scott Bloomquist with him for third. Davenport dropped to fourth after that restart.

Madden looked under Moyer for several laps before taking the point on the 44th circuit. Marlar became the factor for second spot and grabbed it away from Scott Bloomquist with five laps remaining. Lapped traffic would be enough to keep Marlar away from Madden. Bloomquist, Davenport and Moyer completed the top five.

*The Finish:*

Chris Madden, Mike Marlar, Scott Bloomquist, Jonathan Davenport, Billy Moyer Jr., Dale McDowell, Don O'Neal, Kent Robinson, Tommy Kerr, Skip Arp, Max Blair, Mason Zeigler, William Thomas, Chris Ferguson, Ray Cook, Steve Francis, Bub McCool, John Blankenship, Dennis Erb Jr., Mike Benedum, Tim Fuller, Billy Ogle Jr., Vic Hill, Casey Roberts, Billy Moyer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/madden-masters-smoky-mountain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darling Ready For Full URC Sprint Schedule​*
Kevin Darling has been a long time competitor on the Rislone URC Sprint Series tour, traveling to many if not all the tracks on the URC schedule.

Darling started go-kart racing at the young age of eight and in 1993 he helped as a crew member on the Jimmy Martin No. 7 URC sprint car. The following year he had the opportunity to drive one of the Martin back-up cars at a URC event. He loved it and wanted to go further. In 1994, Darling won his first URC heat race and also experienced his first flip after a tangle with another competitor while racing with URC in Canada.

He prepared his own URC sprint car in 1995, competing on and off as he was on a very limited budget.

"My best race back in the day was probably at Rolling Wheels where I won the heat race, the Cash Dash and finished second in the feature event. It was an awesome night for our team," Darling said. "I remember there being so many cars that day that Greg Coverdale had to start in the back of the E Main after wrecking in his heat."

For a short period time, Darling ran a limited sprint at the Bridgeport Speedway and won the championship there in 2007.

"In 2008 I came back to URC and used a Lou Eckrich motor for many of the races," said Darling. "2011 was when we started getting serious about URC racing. In 2012 we took it up a notch with the addition of Andy Anderson, Dave Parker and Kevin Scott as part of our team."

That was also the year Darling earned the nickname "The Sheriff" as a result of his sudden hold on URC. He was a contender on almost every race night and he did it with style, usually racing high and wide and right up on the outside wall.

"We finished every feature and ended up winning my first URC feature at the Big Diamond Raceway, also ending the season fourth in points," said Darling.

In 2013, Kevin Darling and his Ken Darling & Sons Inc. sprint car won a feature at the New Egypt (N.J.) Speedway, this win being the first victory for crew chief Dave Parker. Darling was again a threat during the season, but ran a limited schedule because of the work demands of the family business, which is now 45 years old.

Darling is putting a lot of focus on the 2014 season with the hopes of contending for his first championship.

"We will have an HG Racing Engine which will give us some additional horsepower, which in my opinion, is the only thing we've been lacking at the track in the past," said Darling.

The plan is for the No. 9D sprint car to run the full URC season but, as always, the business needs will have to come first.

"To win a championship, you need to run every race. You need to first finish races, then you need to try to be a consistent top five car," Darling said. "If you can do that, the wins will come and eventually, so will a championship, but let's remember, URC drivers are tough.

"With URC, there are no easy nights, as you have to work hard for every position. We concentrate on being strong at the end, the last lap is the only one that counts," said Darling.

Kevin has just two DNF's in the last two years with URC and neither were from mechanical issues.

"I credit that totally to the crew and all their hard work maintaining and preparing the car," Darling said.

With the change in URC's handicapping procedure in the coming year, Darling feels this will work to his advantage.

"The luck of the draw handicapping should attract a few more cars. Never-the-less, it's gonna be tough to win races when you're competing against drivers like Andy Best, Robbie Stillwaggon, Chad Trout, Art Liedl and Randy West," Darling said. "These guys are tough on the track but will help you out in the pits any way they can. I guess that's the biggest difference racing with URC, everybody tries to get along, although there is still an occasional disagreement in the pits, but let's face it, it's racing, fueled by adrenaline."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/darling-ready-for-full-urc-sprint-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Highlights: WoO Sprints At Tucson Saturday​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*VMS Ready For King Of The Commonwealth​*
With stellar car counts and exciting racing being the norm at Florida Speedweeks events and the special events since Speedweeks, anticipation is running high for the $20,000-to-win Aaron's King of the Commonwealth scheduled for April 12 at Bill Sawyer's Virginia Motor Speedway.

"When you look at the car counts and the exciting racing being put on during Florida Speedweeks and after it only gets you amped and excited to have the best dirt late model drivers in the country headed to Virginia for what we feel is going to be a very exciting Aaron's King of the Commonwealth," commented track General Manager Clarke Sawyer.

The Aaron's King of the Commonwealth will be sanctioned by the National Dirt Racing League and will pay $20,000 to the winner of the 60-lap feature. It will be the series' first ever trip to the half-mile speed plant. The event will also include a $3,000-to-win modified race.

Fans can expect to see some of the best in national and regional dirt late model drivers for this highly anticipated event. Defending National Dirt Racing Series Champion Billy Moyer, Scott Bloomquist, Steve Francis, Don O'Neal, John Blankenship, Jonathan Davenport, Chris Ferguson, Kent Robinson and the rest of the NDRL regulars will have their hands full as they compete against Chris Madden, Steve Shaver, Ricky Elliott, Jason Covert, Jamie Lathroum and a host of other regional hot shoes for the top prize.

Admission price for adults is only $35, seniors (60+) $30; military (active/retired w/ proper I.D.) $25, students 7 - 17 years old $15 and children 6 and under admitted free. Pit passes will be $40.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...citement-builds-for-king-of-the-commonwealth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pastrana Joins Menzies Off-Road Program​*
Travis Pastrana has joined Menzies Motorsports to race in three of the premier off-road races on the 2014 schedule.

Pastrana will compete alongside three-time TORC short course off-road champion Bryce Menzies and the Menzies team in partnership with BFGoodrich Tires and Discount Tire.

"BFGoodrich has supported me throughout the years in quite a few things I've done, so when it came time to figure out what tire to run for my off-road races this year it was an easy decision to partner with BFGoodrich," said Pastrana. "The product they provide is unmatched and I'm really looking forward to getting out there this year and having some fun."

Pastrana begins his 2014 off-road campaign in a class 1,400 Trick Truck at the Best in the Desert Mint 400 race in Las Vegas March 14-16. This race, part of the Red Bull Signature Series, has become the most well-known desert race held in the United States and was won in 2013 by teammate Bryce Menzies.

Pastrana will then again try his hand in a Red Bull/Discount Tire/KMC Pro 2 short course truck in the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series battle in Lake Elsinore, Calif., on April 25-26. Finally, Pastrana is scheduled to join Bryce Menzies in his top tier Trophy Truck to take on the grueling terrain of the Mexican desert in the greatest desert race of all - the SCORE Baja 1,000 in November.

"Travis Pastrana and BFGoodrich have had great past success in Rally America and X Games competition with Subaru Rally Team USA. For 2014 a new adventure begins with him competing with Menzies Motorsports in three of the most competitive off-road series in North America," said Peter Calhoun, BFGoodrich Tires motorsports manager. "Travis is no stranger to the BFGoodrich brand as we've been able to supply him with winning race tires in various disciplines throughout his career. We can't wait for him to strap into his Menzies Motorsports prepared race truck and once again be along for the exciting ride."

At each event Pastrana will pilot a familiar Red Bull/KMC branded race truck along with partners Discount Tire and BFGoo

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/pastrana-joins-menzies-off-road-program/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC To Stream Races Online​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship has announced a partnership with YouTube's largest automotive channel, Motor Trend, for live broadcasts of the entire 2014 TORC series.

The channel has a subscriber base of more than 2 million and has garnered some 560 million views in total and was recently scored as the leading automotive-related channel by OpenSlate, generating over 20 million visits per month by users with an interest in racing and car culture. It is also the largest producer of daily, original automotive content.

"We are delighted to bring the best in short-course, off-road racing to our viewership," said Angus MacKenzie, Chief Content Officer for Source Interlink Media, publisher of Motor Trend. "We're taking a very serious, best-in-class approach to distribute the most exciting content, and the addition of TORC reinforces that commitment. Their vision for off-road racing, mixed with an innovative digital and social media strategy is a perfect match for where we're headed with the channel."

This partnership represents the first time that the Motor Trend YouTube channel will broadcast live coverage of a motorsports series. Fans can expect a fully produced web broadcast that will bring them all 14 rounds of racing from the 2014 TORC season.

"Broadcasting through YouTube's largest automotive channel via Motor Trend provides our series partners with significant reach and media value," noted TORC President BJ Birtwell. "Sponsors can rest assured that, whether on a computer or mobile device, fans will be treated to a premium viewing experience that will elevate the awareness of their brands globally, as well as provide an additional messaging opportunity."

"This season we're bringing a high-end broadcast mentality and effort to our TORC shows," added Tim A. Watson, Webcast Producer for The Armory. "We'll be translating the incredible dynamics, characters and energy of TORC to any screen, regardless of the device, through the latest production technology. We're excited to fulfill the growing viewer demand for high-end web production."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-to-stream-races-online/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Opener Moved To Port City​*
The I-44 Riverside Speedway leg of the Turnpike Challenge for the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series has been cancelled due to lasting effects of a tornado that hit the track last summer.

The bleachers at I-44 Riverside Speedway were destroyed by the tornado and new bleachers were scheduled to be delivered March 1, but have not yet been installed.

As a result, Aaron Lemons of Port City Raceway has stepped up and agreed to take on the race that was scheduled for Saturday, March 22 at I-44 Riverside Speedway, while the March 21 event has been cancelled. Thus, the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midgets and POWRi West Midgets will run two nights at Port City Raceway March 22-23.

"Both POWRi and all of the race teams are very grateful to Aaron Lemons and the Port City Raceway team for taking on the Saturday night race of the Turnpike Challenge," POWRi's Kenny Brown said. "While the unavoidable situation at I-44 Riverside Speedway is very unfortunate, we are excited to have two nights of racing at Port City. A POWRi race at Port City Raceway is something that is six years in the making. The outdoor Chili Bowl-style racing that Port City will host is going to make for an unprecedented season opener."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/powri-opener-moved-to-port-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Postpones Lake Havasu Go​*
USAC officials and race organizers at Havasu 95 Speedway have postponed Saturday's Honda Western Midget Pavement race.

"We feel this is in the best interests of the series competitors and fans in order to insure a competitive field of participants," says USAC Western Chief Steward Dave Lewis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-postpones-lake-havasu-go/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Show-Me 100 Race of Champions Expands​*
The Show-Me 100 Race of Champions has expanded to feature more drivers this season.

The $1,000 Friday night preliminary event as part of the 22nd annual Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 will include all past Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 winners, but will now also include all former Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and Lucas Oil MLRA Series champions.

"We just felt this was a great way to truly have a Race of Champions," said Lucas Oil Speedway General Manager Dan Robinson. "This opens it up to some of the best in the business including Shannon Babb, Earl Pearson Jr., John Anderson, and Tony Jackson Jr., among others."

The star-studded field already includes past Show-Me 100 winners Billy Moyer, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Brian Birkhofer, Wendell Wallace and Terry Phillips.

The Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 begins Thursday, May 22 with a $5,000-to-win MLRA event plus a complete USRA modified show featuring NASCAR veteran Kenny Wallace.

Action on Friday, May 23 will get underway with Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series qualifying followed by six 20-lap heat races as the top three in each heat race automatically transfer to the $30,000-to-win Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 on Saturday night.

Friday night racing action also includes the aforementioned Crawford Supply Race of Champions and the Hot Rod Tracker Manufacturers Dash featuring the fastest qualifiers in each chassis brand running for a $1,000-to-win top prize. The Pitts Homes USRA modifieds will be running preliminary events as they attempt to qualify for their main event on Saturday night.

On Saturday night May 24, Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series competitors who are not already locked into the 100-lap event will attempt to work their way in through B mains and the Midwest Sheet Metal Show-Me Challenge.
The 100-lap finale and a $1,000-to-win modified feature conclude the weekend.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/show-me-100-race-of-champions-expands/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Miller Fortune Backs Andy Gregg​*
Miller Coors Co. will sponsor West Coast sprint car driver Andy Gregg and Brian Cannon Motorsports for the second consecutive year.

"I am really excited to have the MillerCoors Company back on board my personal car for the 2014 season," Gregg said. "Over the last five years they have worked with crew chief Brian Cannon on his ventures, and last year when we joined forces, everything clicked, and we are excited to have them back as a partner for another season."

The new brand, Miller Fortune, will be featured on the No. 53 sprint car this year.

"During this time I have been very fortunate to represent Coors Light although I am excited for the new opportunity in marketing the Miller Fortune brand," Brian Cannon said. "We have won 18 feature events, two series championship, as well as winning the Bullring Nationals in 2012, the Mark Forni Classic in 2013 and a third place finish against the World of Outlaws at the Gold Cup in 2011."

In his first season with MillerCoors on board with his program, Gregg put up one of his best season's to date with seven wins, 25 top-five finishes and 31 top-10 efforts in his 52 nights of action.

"We had really good success last year with MillerCoors on our car, and it's great to work with such a well-known company," Gregg added. "We are hoping we can continue to do well with them as a partner and hopefully we can help them move some Miller Fortune."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/miller-fortune-backs-andy-gregg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Formula Off-Road To Air On NBC Sports​*
NBC Sports Network will broadcast eight SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Presented by Traxxas races in 2014.

Time slots for the eight hours of programming were selected and focused on the powerful millennial-generation demographic with all races airing in prime time on the west coast of the United States due to the immense popularity of off-road racing in the Central and Pacific time zones. Additionally, ESPN will showcase the trucks live during X Games Austin on June 8.

Formula Off-Road Presented by Traxxas will begin its second season of competition March 28-30 at the Grand Prix of St. Petersburg in conjunction with the IndyCar Series. The trucks will race five times with IndyCar in 2014 at a number of the series' most popular venues including St. Petersburg, Long Beach, Indianapolis, Detroit and Toronto. Stand-alone Formula Off-Road Presented by Traxxas events will take place at Orange County, California's Sand Sport Super Show, the Coronado Speed Festival in San Diego and along the Las Vegas Strip while the mega-SEMA show is in town in November.

*2014 SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road TV Schedule*​
Grand Prix of St. Petersburg - April 17, 10 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network

Long Beach Grand Prix - May 1, 10:30 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network

Indianapolis - June 12, 9 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network

Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix - June 20, 10:30 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network

X Games Austin - June 8 (Live) - ABC/ESPN

Toronto Grand Prix - July 31, 10:30 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network

Orange County Calif. - Oct. 9, 10 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network

Coronado Speed Festival - Oct. 10, 11 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network

Las Vegas - Nov. 20, 9:30 p.m. PT - NBC Sports Network​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/formula-off-road-to-air-on-nbc-sports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper To Supply World RX Tires​*
Cooper Tires Europe has signed a three-year deal to supply its tires to drivers during all 12 rounds of the FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy the World Rallycross Championship will ride on Cooper Tires for the next three seasons.

World RX, which is promoted by IMG Motorsport, has made a number of significant announcements over the past few months including the signing of former Formula One World Champion Jacques Villeneuve and several broadcasters who are set to air race action live to fans across the globe.

Cooper, along with its sister brand - Avon Tires - is the rallycross tire of choice for several series across the globe, having supplied tires to European Rallycross Champions for the past two decades. In addition to World RX, Avon Tires is also exclusive tire supplier to the French Rallycross Championship, an agreement which began in 2013.

"We're extremely excited about the inaugural World RX season and we're thrilled to have Cooper on board for the next three years," said Martin Anayi, managing director of FIA World Rallycross Championship for IMG Motorsport.

"Cooper has a very long and extremely successful history in the rallycross arena and it's undoubtedly the tire of choice for the vast majority of competitors. Ultimately, it is a result of these qualities that we and the FIA have selected Cooper as our exclusive tire supplier for the next three seasons."

"Rallycross is a very demanding sport which provides unique challenges," said Sarah McRoberts, marketing communications manager for Cooper Tire Europe. " For competitors to tackle the changing surfaces, from tarmac to gravel, they need a tire which is capable of handling both rough and smooth surfaces. Meeting this unique challenge is something that Cooper excels at and particularly prides itself on. We're very much looking forward to being part of the FIA World Rallycross Championship and this new chapter of rallycross history."

The all-new FIA World Rallycross Championship will kick off with the season-opening round at Montalegre in Portugal May 3-4.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/cooper-to-supply-world-rx-tires/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Meet The WoO Drivers​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*More Dates For ASCS Carolina 305 Sprints​*
As the ASCS Carolina Sprint Series opener at Georgia's Oglethorpe Speedway Park on April 25 draws near, the series has announced three more additions to their racing calendar for the 2014 season.

Harris Motor Speedway in Rutherfordton, N.C., will host the affordable regional 305 series twice this season. The first show is slated for July 19. The second show will be a two-day show (qualifying Friday and racing Saturday) on Oct. 17-18 as part of the track's Monster Mash weekend. The October show pays $1,000 to win.

County Line Raceway in Elm City, N.C., has also announced the addition of the series to their season-ending Race for the Kids Benefiting Victory Junction Gang Camp event. This show will also be a two-day show for the ASCS 305 Sprints, paying $1,500 to win and $200 to start.

"It's really exciting for our staff and our racers to see that all the work we put in over the fall and winter is now starting to pay off," said Tom Baker, series owner and director. "I cannot thank the staffs at Harris and County Line enough for stepping up in such a big way for us, and of course the folks at Oglethorpe, Sumter and Antioch as well. We're still finalizing some of our desired dates and details. We'll have more announcements in the next week as we start preparing for a huge opening weekend in Georgia in late April.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/more-dates-for-ascs-carolina-305-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Long Tow Pays Off For Jon Agan​*
Texas - A long trip from Iowa paid off for Jon Agan, who earned his first ASCS Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region victory in the season opener at the one-third-mile Golden Triangle Raceway Park.

Collecting $2,500, Agan started on the front row with Ohio's Greg Wilson. Wilson led the first four circuits before surrendering the lead to Agan on lap five, falling to third ultimately as Seth Bergman raced by to claim second.

Sam Hafertepe Jr. crossed fourth with Christopher Bell climbing from 13th to complete the top five.

*The Finish:*

Jon Agan, Seth Bergman, Greg Wilson, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Christopher Bell, Josh Baughman, Channin Tankersley, Kevin Ramey, Tony Bruce Jr., Zane Lawrence, Chris Sweeney, Wes Miller, John Pate, Blake Hahn, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Klint Angelette, Mike Walling, Brandie Jass, J.J. Simmons, Scott Smith.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/long-tow-pays-off-for-jon-agan/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Tops Sprint Car Smackdown​*
Jason Johnson added $3,000 to his bank account Friday night at the El Paso Speedway Park, charging from seventh to win the inaugural ASCS 305 ci Sprint Car Smackdown with the West Texas ASCS 305 Region.

Working past Aaron Reutzel with 13 laps to go, traffic, and a caution with three to go, played into Johnson's hands as the Stenhouse Racing No. 41 crossed with an advantage of 0.655 seconds.

Johnny Herrera worked to second on the race's final restart with Aaron Reutzel settling for the final podium step.

Originally scheduled to lineup fourth, Brady Bacon would have to charge from 24th to his original starting spot after requiring a second push for spinning before the green flag. Lorne Wofford rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Jason Johnson, Johnny Herrera, Aaron Reutzel, Brady Bacon, Lorne Wofford, Kyle McCutcheon, John Carney II, Cesar Fuentes, Wes Wofford, Derek Drown, Jeff Swindell, Shawn Petersen, Don Grable, Zach Blurton, Royal Jones, Colt Treharn, Josh Hawkins, Anton Salopek, Brandon Schure, Austin Mundie, Cory Riley, Chuck Jackson, Kyle Sager, Aaron Quijano.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/johnson-tops-sprint-car-smackdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*SCS Gulf South Rained Out In Texas​*
Events for the Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region for Saturday at the Royal Purple Raceway have been called on account of rain.

The next event for the Gulf South Region will be at the Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas on April 4-5.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-gulf-south-rained-out-in-texas-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Holds Off Schatz At Thunderbowl​*
Daryn Pittman charged to his first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season Friday night at Thunderbowl Raceway after a thrilling battle with polesitter Logan Schuchart.

After 22 laps, Pittman finally surged ahead of Schuchart, with Donny Schatz and Paul McMahan also motoring ahead of the rookie for podium finishes. Kerry Madsen followed his runner-up finish at Tucson with a fourth-place finish and Joey Saldana rounded out the top five.

Schuchart started the 35-lap main event from the pole at the high-banked, third-mile oval and jumped to the early lead over second starting Schatz. In the early going the battle was for third as Brad Sweet, a two-time winner this season, moved up to battle McMahan and the CJB Motorsports No. 51 for fourth.

Sweet earned the position and immediately set his eyes on third, a position he quickly captured from Kasey Kahne Racing teammate Pittman. Schuchart continued to lead as the laps clicked away.

Pittman fired back in his Great Clips No. 9 car as a lapped car slowed Schatz's Tony Stewart Racing STP/Armor All No. 15 car. As Schuchart was faced with lapped traffic, Pittman and Schatz swept through to pass Schuchart and the race was on for the win with just 13 circuits remaining. Pittman was determined not to let the win slip away as it was his first victory since last July.

"I hated to admit how bad this has been burning me up personally and I'm sure this whole team how long it's been since we've won a race," said Pittman. "We had such a good year last year that I can't complain about anything&#8230;but we haven't won a race since July of last year. This has been the kind of voodoo place for me that I've never felt comfortable, and last year we came here and ran third and fifth and real well. To snap our non-winning streak here in Tulare, I'll tell you what, I couldn't be any happier."

On the tight track, Schatz was in constant traffic as he sought a way past Pittman.

"We weren't biding any time we were going for it. Logan was setting a really good pace and I was doing everything I could to chase him," said Schatz. "We just needed lapped traffic to do that. We got going there and made some (spots) up there at the end."

McMahan, who had been under the weather all week, extended his championship point lead with his podium finish.

"It's been a heck of week, I've been sick all week," said McMahan. "To come out here and put 35 laps together is pretty tough on me. The top started getting cleaned off a little bit the more cars got up there to clean it off. We were having a little problem getting off the corners with the motor stumble a little bit, but we'll get that fixed up and come back and try again tomorrow night."

Schuchart held on to finish eighth, marking his first top-10 finish of the season.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/pittman-holds-off-schatz-at-thunderbowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VP Named Official Fuel Of USMTS​*
A branded VP Racing Fuels checkered flag and fuel container adorn victory lane celebrations at USMTS events, but if you look more closely you'll see that most of the fuel cells beneath the machines in victory lane are filled with VP too.

Officials from the United States Modified Touring Series have announced that VP Racing Fuels, Inc., together with VP-Heartland-it's Manhattan, Kan.-based distributor-have signed on to be the Official Fuel of the USMTS for the 2014 racing season.

"We're pleased to have the opportunity to ramp up our support of the USMTS," said Steve Scheidker, VP Racing Fuel's Director of Marketing. "With VP Racing Fuels becoming the fuel of choice for more and more dirt track teams, it's a natural fit for us.

As part of VP's program for this year, the highest finishing driver in the main event fueled by VP will be awarded either a discount certificate toward VP Racing Fuels, VP Small Engine Fuels or VP PowerMaster websites, or a five-gallon VP Motorsport Container™ at each event during the 2014 campaign.

Furthermore, the top 3 finishers in the final points standings will each earn a 54-gallon drum of fuel from the World Leader in Race Fuel Technology.

"USMTS also provides a great platform to build awareness of our brand and new product lines, including VP Small Engine Fuels and VP "Madditive" performance chemicals."

To be eligible, drivers must display the approved VP Racing Fuels decal and provide proof of fuel purchase.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/vp-named-officials-fuel-of-usmts/








*Sunoco Sticks With Lucas Late Models​*
Sunoco Race Fuels will once again be the official fuel of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series during the 2014 season.

Sunoco Race Fuels has been an official partner with the series since 2009 and will continue its support of the premier national touring series for super dirt late model racing through several programs associated with the LOLMDS. Sunoco has been the fuel of choice for the series champion the past two years with Newport, Tenn., driver Jimmy Owens winning the series championship using Sunoco in 2012 and 2013.

Sunoco Race Fuels will be the title sponsor of the Sunoco Race for Gas competition. Drivers using Sunoco Race Fuel exclusively at series events will earn points at each series event. The driver that earns the most Sunoco points over the course of the season will be crowned the Sunoco Race for Gas Champion and receive a $3,000 cash award at the year end awards banquet.

Sunoco will also sponsor the Sunoco Road to Wheatland Loyalty program for drivers that followed the series in 2013. Those drivers that maintain perfect attendance in 2014 through the Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 on May 2h will receive an additional cash bonus at that event. In addition Sunoco will offer a special bonus if a Sunoco driver that has perfect attendance on the series in 2014 and wins the Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 on May 24. That driver will receive an additional $2,000 cash bonus on top of the $30,000 first place prize money.

In addition to the several Sunoco sponsored programs, Sunoco will again be the title sponsor of the 32nd Annual Sunoco North/South 100 at Florence Speedway in Union, Ky. This LOLMDS crown jewel event will take place on Aug. 8-9 and has been a mainstay on the series schedule for the past three years with Sunoco as the title sponsor. This mega event has become one of the must attend events of the year for both racers and fans alike.

"We are very pleased to continue our relationship with the premier national touring dirt late model series in the country, not only as the Official Fuel of the Series, but as the sponsor of several programs including the crown jewel Sunoco North/South 100 in Kentucky every year. The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series continues to grow and provides great professionally run events for both racers and promoters alike. Everyone at Lucas Oil has been a pleasure to work with from the staff, the drivers and all the tracks we support," said Terry Thompson, national sales manger for Sunoco Race Fuels.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/sunoco-sticks-with-lucas-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Rolls To Volunteer LM Score​*
Jimmy Owens scored his first victory for Darrell Lanigan's Club 29 Race Cars Friday night during the Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series-sanctioned 13th annual Spring Thaw at Volunteer Speedway.

Owens earned $4,000 for his first victory in the Spring Nationals Series. He also became the 10th different winner in the series since March 2013.

FK Rod Ends Fast Qualifier Chris Madden and Owens would bring the field of 22 to the green flag for the start of the 40-lapper with Owens taking to the slick racing surface on the high-side and the commanding lead. Madden would tuck into second spot but Bloomquist, Eric Wells and Mike Marlar would quickly chase him down into the opening laps. Madden and Bloomquist would have a classic short-track battle throughout the main but Bloomquist would never have enough momentum to get around Madden in the slick.

On the 13th lap, as Bloomquist was closing in on Madden for the runner-up spot, Bloomquist got tucked in behind lapped traffic allowing Madden to stretch out his second place run and allowed Eric Wells to close in on Bloomquist. Madden, Bloomquist, Marlar and Wells completed the top five.

*The Finish:*

Jimmy Owens, Chris Madden, Scott Bloomquist, Mike Marlar, Eric Wells, Chad Ogle, Casey Roberts, Vic Hill, Michael Chilton, Tom Maddox, Billy Ogle Jr., Donald McIntosh, Kenny Collins, Gabe Wilson, Stacy Boles, Victor Lee, David Payne, Jeff Wolfenbarger, Mack McCarter, Steve Casebolt, Mark Vineyard, Mark Douglas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/owens-rolls-to-volunteer-lm-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wilt Bags Lincoln Speedway Opener​*
It didn't take long for Adam Wilt and veteran sprint-car mechanic Lee Stauffer to find victory lane together. In fact, it took exactly one race.

Wilt kicked off the 2014 sprint-car season in Pennsylvania with a victory in the Icebreaker 30 at Lincoln Speedway on Saturday afternoon.

Wilt earned $3,500 for his second win in the opening race in the past three years. It was Wilt's first race with Stauffer helping his family-owned team.
Lincoln's opener was scheduled for three weeks ago, but delayed by the snow and cold weather.

"I knew I had a good car from the beginning," said Wilt, who started fourth. "I knew I had to power around those guys or they would have held me up the whole race."

Glenndon Forsythe started second and got the jump on polesitter Kyle Moody for the lead when the green flag dropped on the 30-lap main event. Wilt would drive into the runner-up spot in one lap and then into the lead as they raced off turn four to complete the second lap.

Four-time Lincoln champion Brian Montieth was making his way to the front from his seventh starting spot. Using the outside lane, which was watered prior to the feature, Montieth was quickly into the top five and a two car pass of Alan Krimes and Forsythe moved him up to second by lap six.

Montieth continued to use the top groove and drove by Wilt to lead lap eight. Wilt would tap the second turn wall and Krimes took second, but the caution flag flew and negated his pass.

"I held the bottom and then Montieth got around me on the top," said Wilt. "I went back to the top, but I didn't feel comfortable up there. I hit the wall and then I figured I'd move the wing and make the bottom work."

Montieth led Wilt for the lap 10 restart, but Wilt powered under him through turns three and four to reassume the lead. Montieth took the lead back from Wilt off turn two and blocked the third turn slider, but the yellow flag flew again giving Wilt the lead back.

Krimes passed Montieth on the restart in turn two as the top lane began to fade away. One lap later, Montieth hit the first turn wall and stopped with a flat tire. Wilt held off Krimes for the win over the final 17 laps.

"This is a great win," said Wilt. "Starting position was key today, but I'll take a win any day. I hope I raced him (Montieth) clean. I seen him in the wall and I hope it wasn't my fault. I don't think it was. I knew he was behind me on the top. This is a tough group of cars and they are tough to beat."

J.J. Grasso, Moody and Forsythe completed the top five. Greg Hodnett raced from 20th to finish sixth. Cole Duncan, rookie Austin Hogue, Gerard McIntyre Jr. and rookie Shane Hoff rounded out the top 10. Grasso, Montieth and Krimes won the 10-lap heat races.

Freddie and Brandon Rahmer - 18-year-old sons of Hall of Famer Fred Rahmer - made their competitive 410 sprint-car debuts. They started at the back of their heats and the B-main and gained some valuable seat time.

*The Finish:*

Adam Wilt, Alan Krimes, J.J. Grasso, Kyle Moody, Glenndon Forsythe, Greg Hodnett, Cole Duncan, Austin Hogue, Gerard McIntyre Jr., Shane Hoff, Rick Lafferty, Derek Sell, Steve Owings, Niki Young, Scott Geesey, Brian Montieth, Scott Fisher, Danny Dietrich, Alex Schanz, Billy Dietrich, Robbie Kendall, Ryan Wilson, Tyler Ross, Cory Haas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/wilt-bags-lincoln-speedway-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Aguilar Claims TBARA Sprint Opener​*
Joey Aguilar topped the Tampa Bay Area Racing ***'n sprint car season opener as the track returned to Auburndale Speedway for the first time in more than a decade.

Dude Teate started on pole and led the first 18 of 30 circuits of the quarter-mile asphalt oval before relinquishing the lead to ninth-place starter Joey "the Ace"Aguilar. Aguilar held off Shane Butler and Teate to pick up the win.

*The Finish:*

Joey Aguilar, Shane Butler, Dude Teate, Ben Fritz, Jimmy Alvis Sr., Matt Alfonso, Rex Hollinger, Herb Neumann Jr., Chris Gimmler, Larry J. Brazil Jr., David Retzlaff, Garrett Green, Richie Corr, Tommy Nichols

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/aguilar-claims-tbara-sprint-opener/








*Bacon Speeds To El Paso Glory​*
After having to drop to the tail Friday night at the El Paso Speedway Park and coming to fourth, it was evident that Brady Bacon had the speed to win and it showed Saturday night as the Broken Arrow, Okla., shoe lapped through 10th-place to collect the $3,000 winner's check at the ASCS 305 Sprint Car Shootout at the Southern New Mexico Speedway.

Gridding the Minks Motorsports No. 199 11th, Bacon ran down Jason Johnson in slower traffic to grab the lead with 12 laps to run, opening his advantage to 6.293 seconds in the final circuits. Brady is the first non-local driver to win the event, and the fourth different winner in five years.

John Carney II wheeled the Drown Motorsports backed No. 74BC to a runner up finish with Jason Johnson holding off Johnny Herrera's Print Place Motorsports No. 45X for third by 0.010 seconds at the line in the Stenhouse, Jr. Racing owned, Curb/ Agajanian Performance Group co-owned No. 41.

Aaron Reutzel came from sixteenth to complete the top five, giving both Minks Motorsports entries a top five finish.

*The Finish:*

Brady Bacon, John Carney II, Jason Johnson, Johnny Herrera, Aaron Reutzel, Jeff Swindell, Wes Wofford, Lorne Wofford, Cesar Fuentes, Kyle McCutcheon, Shawn Petersen, Don Grable, Josh Hawkins, Anton Salopek, Royal Jones, Zach Blurton, Brandon Williams, Brandon Schure, Derek Demartino, Rick Lovelady, Joseph Hernandez, Austin Mundie, Colt Treharn, Kyle Sager.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bacon-speeds-to-el-paso-glory/








*Sokola Shootout To Damion Gardner​*
Defending AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series champion Damion Gardner started the new season in winning style Saturday night at Perris Auto Speedway.

Driving the Alexander No. 4, Gardner took the lead from Mike Spencer on lap 14 and led the remainder of the 30-lap Sokola Shootout at the half-mile dirt track.

Spencer finished second ahead of Nic Faas, Matt Mitchell and Ronnie Gardner.
Gardner was also the fast qualifier for the 31-car field with a lap of 16.290 seconds.

*The Finish:*

Damion Gardner, Mike Spencer, Nic Faas, Matt Mitchell, Ronnie Gardner, Richard Vander Weerd, Jake Swanson, Josh Pelkey, R.J. Johnson, Cody Williams, Brody Roa, Gary Taylor, Cory Kruseman, Jace Vander Weerd, Johnathon Henry, David Bezio, Cody Swanson, Logan Williams, Corey Ballard, Seth Wilson, Verne Sweeney, A.J. Bender.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/sokola-shootout-to-damion-gardner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Snags First WoO Sprint Victory​*
Rico Abreu earned the biggest victory of his career Saturday night when he powered to the checkered flag at Thunderbowl Raceway for his first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory.

Abreu took the lead from Terry McCarl on lap eight and held off veterans McCarl and Joey Saldana to earn the victory.

Rookie Logan Schuchart followed up a strong run on Friday night by eventually finishing second after making a daring late pass to the outside of McCarl on the banked one-third mile dirt oval.

McCarl, who set quick time and then became the first driver to benefit from the "0″ being pulled in the dash draw, settled for third after coming back from a near wreck on a restart. Sammy Swindell finished a season-best fourth while two-time event winner in 2014, Brad Sweet, was fifth.

Abreu made the pass on McCarl for the lead on lap 8 in turn one in his Abreu Vineyards No. 24. Abreu then had to defend the position on a restart for the first time on lap 11 after Cody Darrah brought out a red with a wreck in turn one.

Abreu restarted on the inside and has a strong jump while McCarl went high and bicycled the Country Builder No. 88 in turn one and fell to fourth.

The red flew again on lap 13 for a multiple car incident in turn one. McCarl was working to come back through the field on the following restart and was racing Schuchart for third before another stoppage, for the 41 entry of Dominic Scelzi with a flat right rear. On the ensuing restart Abreu surged to a strong advantage followed by Saldana and McCarl with Schuchart falling to fourth.

Saldana continued to run second and was reeling in Abreu when he was collected in a spin in turn four, forcing him to surrender his position on the restart and moving Schuchart into the third.

A final five-lap dash to the checkered flag unfolded with a single-file restart. Abreu again pushed to the lead followed by McCarl, Schuchart, Swindell and Sweet. Swindell tried to slide around Schuchart, but the rookie held his line and maintained the position and went after McCarl.

Schuchart built a run going into turn three to drive the Your Auto Source No. 1s Shark Racing entry around McCarl for the second position coming to the line with two to go, but nobody was going to touch Abreu, who cruised under the checkered flag to win for the first time.

"That was incredible," said Abreu. "The pressure built up was huge, lining up next to Joey and my restarts this year have been terrible. Those were some pretty damn good starts. You race with the Outlaws so you can't over think things and that's what I tend to do. I was getting winded and I started breathing and slowing my arms down and slowing everything down and that was the key to winning this race tonight."

Schuchart rebounded from a bittersweet finish on Friday night when he led 22 laps before falling outside the top five with an ill-handling car.

"It definitely feels good to come out here run good with these guys," said Schuchart. "We had doubts in our mind that we could come out here and run good. To come out here and run good and up front with these guys is good for our team. I wish I would have had a couple more laps and been able to race with Rico, but he's very fast and he's hard on these types of race tracks."

McCarl represented the Midwest and fought back from near disaster for a third-place finish.

"I left the same two tires all night long, we just cut them and siped them. I've lost a lot more races getting this thing too tight here. I almost dumped it on that restart to come back up and contend for a win was great. I've got to congratulate Rico and Paul Silva."






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/abreu-snags-first-woo-sprint-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland First Sumar Classic Entry​*
Dave Darland, who seems to set new all-time USAC records nearly every time he sits behind the wheel, is the first driver listed on an entry for the 2014 USAC Silver Crown Series opening Sumer Classic at the Terre Haute Action Track April 6.

Darland could become the first driver to win at least one USAC National feature victory in 22 consecutive seasons. Earlier this year he became the first USAC driver to win at least one race in 22 consecutive years with his West Coast/Southwest Sprint wins in Peoria, Ariz.

His Feb. 20 appearance in the Winter Dirt Games AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series race in Ocala, Fla., was his 1,000th national start, which established another first.

Darland will pilot the Marc Longworth MRT-Marco/Longworth Enterprises entry in the Sumar Classic, which marks the 14th appearance for Silver Crown cars at the half-mile dirt oval. The first saw Gary Bettenhausen win a 100-lapper in 1980, then the Sumar tradition began in 1995. Rain has forced cancellation three times since 2007 and no race was held in 2009.

"I'm really looking forward to Terre Haute," says Darland, whose 14 career Silver Crown wins rank fifth on the all-time list. "The track has a long history and makes for great racing, between the cushion and the bottom groove and it's one of my favorites. My new car owner Marc Longworth, doesn't have a long history but he has some good people who have been around this series for a while with some success. Last year, Matt Westfall finished second at Eldora and Justin Grant was sixth in the Hoosier Hundred in the car, so I'm pumped about 2014."

Darland remains the only driver to win all three of the Terre Haute USAC classics: the Sumar Classic Silver Crown race, the Tony Hulman Classic sprint car race and the Hut Hundred Midget race (which has since moved to Granite City, Ill.).

The April 6 race will be a 100-lap contest and Darland will be the most recent active winner. He won in 2008. Levi Jones, who won in 2010, will not compete. Former race winners include Donnie Beechler (1995 and 1997), Kevin Thomas (1996), Tony Elliott (1998 and 2002), Jack Hewitt (1999), J.J. Yeley (2003). Brian Tyler (2004), Josh Wise (2005) and Bud Kaeding (2006).

The race opens an ambitious 11-race Silver Crown calendar featuring seven races on dirt and four on pavement, concluding with the Oct. 11 return to the New York State Fairgrounds in Syracuse. In between, races will occur in Indianapolis, Ind., Madison, Ill., Millington, Tenn., Belleville, Kans., Springfield, Ill., DuQuoin, Ill. and Rossburg, Ohio.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/darland-first-sumar-classic-entry/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Scores At Tennessee National​*
Defending United Sprint Car Series National champion Derek Hagar drove into victory lane at Tennessee National Raceway in the sprint car portion of the USCS Tennessee 200 on Saturday night.

It was Hagar's 22nd career USCS sprint car win and cast him as the favorite to repeat as the USCS National Champion during the 18th annual United Sprint Car Series season. It was his second USCS win of the 2014 season in just two starts.

Hagar spent most of the first half of the race chasing 10-time series champion Terry Gray and polesitter Dalton Davis. Gray, who led the first 15 laps, looked to be in control until becoming entangled with a lapped car on lap 16 and spinning. He was able to recover after losing three positions.

That incident placed Davis in the lead with Hagar following. After an open red flag on lap 21 for Henry Gustavus' flip in turn three, Davis assumed the lead. Hagar was the spoiler and made his winning pass exiting turn four just three laps later and charged to the finish line in first place. Davis ended up second, followed by Danny Smith, Gray and Morgan Turpen.

*The Finish:*

Derek Hagar, Dalton Davis, Danny Smith, Terry Gray, Morgan Turpen, Tim Crawley, Anthony Nicholson, Brandon Hanks, Eddie Gallagher, Jerod Roller, Ronny Howard, Tim Sites, Jim Perricone, Greg Merritt, Henry Gustavus, Jeff Willingham, Ray Bugg, Samantha Sites, Jake Roach, Don Ryder.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/hagar-scores-at-tennessee-national/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gregg Tops Marysville Civil War Romp​*
Andy Gregg dominated the 30-lap Civil War Sprint Car Series feature event at Marysville Raceway Park Saturday night.

By way of winning the series' inaugural Dash with their revamped format, Gregg started on the front row alongside Alissa Geving. Gregg got the early jump aboard his Scott Russell-owned Mike's Hard Lemonade/Capitol Ace Hardware entry.

Geving was hot on his tail for a majority of the race aboard her A1A Performance Muffler/ALC Machine Shop entry. She was able to pull alongside Gregg once in traffic, but was unable to make a pass to take the top spot and trailed in the second spot.

With 10 laps complete the complexity of the race took a dramatic change, as a big wreck involving several of the top-five occurred on a restart as Jonathan Allard, Tommy Tarlton, Willie Croft, and Matt Peterson were involved. All the drivers were OK, but only Allard and Peterson were able to restart from the tail.

When action resumed Gregg continued to lead the charge as he tip toed around the rough track, but behind him Geoff Ensign was moving in on Geving as was Sean Becker and 19th starting Herman Klein. As the laps clicked down, disaster struck for second running Geving, who caught a rut and spun her machine out, putting her to the back ahead of the lapped cars in the 14th spot.

With Sean Becker starting alongside Gregg, he continued to be flawless on his restarts as he led the way with Becker, Ensign, Klein and Andy Forsberg, up to fifth from the back, trailing him. As cars began to tighten up as the track brought moisture back during the feature, a monster wheel-stand down the back stretch by Becker allowed Ensign to take over the second spot. The checkered flag flew on the feature with Gregg taking the win over Ensign, Becker, Klein and Colby Wiesz.

"I just cannot thank my crew enough," Gregg said in victory lane. "We have had a great start to the season so far, and to come out and win this opener in front of a packed house, and with a stout field of cars is pretty awesome. I have to thank Scott and Kami Russell for letting me have some fun for them, and hopefully we can keep these coming."

*The Finish:*

Andy Gregg, Geoff Ensign, Sean Becker, Herman Klein, Andy Forsberg, Colby Wiesz, Bradley Terrell, Shane Golobic, Alissa Geving, Justyn Cox, Jeremy Burt, Kurt Nelson, Matt Peterson, Trevor Schmid, Justin Sanders, Jonathan Allard, Carl Droivold, Tommy Tarlton, Willie Croft, Billy Wallace, Peter Paulson, Steven Tiner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/gregg-tops-marysville-civil-war-romp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madden Marches To $10,000 Payday​*
Chris Madden took the lead from Eric Wells on lap 22 to claim the $10,000 payday in the final night of the 13th annual Spring Thaw at Volunteer Speedway which was sanctioned by the Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals by Schaeffer's Oil.

Madden claimed the $10,000 payday by leading all 60 circuits of the quarter-mile dirt track.. This was Madden's third straight Saturday night victory coming after the Bama Bash and the Tennessee Tip-Off Classic. Madden also became the 11th different winner in 11 Spring Nationals Series events contested since March 2013.

Madden drove to the victory in the Century Plastics, Hamrick's of Gaffney, Henderson Amusement, Cushman Paint & Body sponsored Clements Racing Engines powered Bloomquist Team Zero Race Car.

Scott Bloomquist had a hard-fought battle with Madden the night before for second spot and the top three including Wells had a dog fight for the lead during the race's midpoint. Bloomquist would go around Wells for second spot on the 29th lap but never could overtake Madden for the lead.
Bloomquist finished second ahead of Wells, Billy Ogle Jr. and Mike Marlar.

*The Finish:*

Chris Madden, Scott Bloomquist, Eric Wells, Billy Ogle Jr., Mike Marlar, Donald McIntosh, Casey Roberts, Stacy Boles, Tommy Kerr, Chad Ogle, Mack McCarter, Victor Lee, Austin Smith, Michael Chilton, David Payne, Chris Chandler, Vic Hill, Mark Vineyard, Mark Douglas, Steve Casebolt, Jeff Wolfenbarger, Jimmy Owens, Dustin Linville, Gabe Wilson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/madden-marches-to-10000-payday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NDRL Bluegrass Nationals Cancelled​*
National Dirt Racing League officials have canceled the NDRL Bluegrass Nationals slated March 27-29 at Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway.

KLMS ownership has informed the series that they were unsure if the facility would be ready and capable of hosting racing on the scheduled dates.

"It is extremely unfortunate that we won't be able to have the Bluegrass Nationals. We have had a great season going with strong fields of cars and incredible fan support. We are very limited on available dates so to lose a good one is tough. At this point it would really hard to reschedule at a different venue and be able to do a good job of promoting it enough to have a successful event," said NDRL Series Director Kelley Carlton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/ndrl-bluegrass-nationals-cancelled/


----------



## Ckg2011

Ckg2011 said:


> *Wilt Bags Lincoln Speedway Opener​*
> It didn't take long for Adam Wilt and veteran sprint-car mechanic Lee Stauffer to find victory lane together. In fact, it took exactly one race.
> 
> Wilt kicked off the 2014 sprint-car season in Pennsylvania with a victory in the Icebreaker 30 at Lincoln Speedway on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Wilt earned $3,500 for his second win in the opening race in the past three years. It was Wilt's first race with Stauffer helping his family-owned team.
> Lincoln's opener was scheduled for three weeks ago, but delayed by the snow and cold weather.
> 
> "I knew I had a good car from the beginning," said Wilt, who started fourth. "I knew I had to power around those guys or they would have held me up the whole race."
> 
> Glenndon Forsythe started second and got the jump on polesitter Kyle Moody for the lead when the green flag dropped on the 30-lap main event. Wilt would drive into the runner-up spot in one lap and then into the lead as they raced off turn four to complete the second lap.
> 
> Four-time Lincoln champion Brian Montieth was making his way to the front from his seventh starting spot. Using the outside lane, which was watered prior to the feature, Montieth was quickly into the top five and a two car pass of Alan Krimes and Forsythe moved him up to second by lap six.
> 
> Montieth continued to use the top groove and drove by Wilt to lead lap eight. Wilt would tap the second turn wall and Krimes took second, but the caution flag flew and negated his pass.
> 
> "I held the bottom and then Montieth got around me on the top," said Wilt. "I went back to the top, but I didn't feel comfortable up there. I hit the wall and then I figured I'd move the wing and make the bottom work."
> 
> Montieth led Wilt for the lap 10 restart, but Wilt powered under him through turns three and four to reassume the lead. Montieth took the lead back from Wilt off turn two and blocked the third turn slider, but the yellow flag flew again giving Wilt the lead back.
> 
> Krimes passed Montieth on the restart in turn two as the top lane began to fade away. One lap later, Montieth hit the first turn wall and stopped with a flat tire. Wilt held off Krimes for the win over the final 17 laps.
> 
> "This is a great win," said Wilt. "Starting position was key today, but I'll take a win any day. I hope I raced him (Montieth) clean. I seen him in the wall and I hope it wasn't my fault. I don't think it was. I knew he was behind me on the top. This is a tough group of cars and they are tough to beat."
> 
> J.J. Grasso, Moody and Forsythe completed the top five. Greg Hodnett raced from 20th to finish sixth. Cole Duncan, rookie Austin Hogue, Gerard McIntyre Jr. and rookie Shane Hoff rounded out the top 10. Grasso, Montieth and Krimes won the 10-lap heat races.
> 
> Freddie and Brandon Rahmer - 18-year-old sons of Hall of Famer Fred Rahmer - made their competitive 410 sprint-car debuts. They started at the back of their heats and the B-main and gained some valuable seat time.
> 
> *The Finish:*
> 
> Adam Wilt, Alan Krimes, J.J. Grasso, Kyle Moody, Glenndon Forsythe, Greg Hodnett, Cole Duncan, Austin Hogue, Gerard McIntyre Jr., Shane Hoff, Rick Lafferty, Derek Sell, Steve Owings, Niki Young, Scott Geesey, Brian Montieth, Scott Fisher, Danny Dietrich, Alex Schanz, Billy Dietrich, Robbie Kendall, Ryan Wilson, Tyler Ross, Cory Haas.
> 
> *Source:*
> http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/wilt-bags-lincoln-speedway-opener/


 *Update: Photos From Lincoln Speedway Opener​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*World Of Outlaws Add Berlin Date​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is set to invade Berlin Raceway in Marne, Mich., on Sept. 27.

It marks the first time "The Greatest Show on Dirt" will race at Berlin, a semi-banked asphalt oval near Grand Rapids, Mich., that will be covered in dirt for a series of special events this fall, including the World of Outlaws Late Model Series' Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty Weekend on Sept. 12-13.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars will take their shot at the storied venue two weeks later.

"The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars is something that the fans have wanted to see here ever since the World of Outlaws Late Model Series race was announced two years ago," stated Mike Bursley, Promoter of Berlin Raceway.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event has yet to be named, and Bursley is enlisting the fans' help to give it an identity.

"This is such a special event we want our fans to have a direct impact by letting them help choose the name for the event," Bursley said. Details on the event-naming process will be announced soon. "We received many excellent submissions for the Late Model race in 2012; we are excited to see what the fans will come up with this year."

The event will mark the final time the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars will race in the Wolverine State in 2014, and the last chance Michigan fans will have to see 20-time champion Steve Kinser on his "Salute to the King" tour, marking his final run at a World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/world-of-outlaws-add-berlin-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*BFGoodrich Tires Joins LOORS​*
BFGoodrich Tires has taken a significant marketing and promotion position in the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series, which begins a 16-event season March 22-23 at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park in Chandler, Ariz.

BFGoodrich will co-promote the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series through its social media channels and those of the company's racing partners, including Menzies Motorsports which features drivers Bryce Menzies, Ricky Johnson, and Travis Pastrana with Discount Tire.

Similar efforts to elevate brand and series awareness will be initiated with several additional off road racing drivers and teams including Rob MacCachren, Casey Currie, R.J. Anderson, Sheldon Creed and Justin Bean Smith.

"BFGoodrich makes excellent tires and the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series is an ideal platform to expose the brand to thousands of fans at each event, as well as selected TV exposure," said Ritchie Lewis, Lucas Oil Off Road Racing series director. "We look forward to seeing them as an increasing presence at all our races."

"BFGoodrich Tires have always been synonymous with rugged off-road performance and on-track success," said Peter Calhoun, motorsports manager for BFGoodrich Tires. "The Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series is a marquee series that we are honored to partner with to showcase BFGoodrich performance and toughness to race fans everywhere."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/bfgoodrich-tires-joins-loors/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spaccarelli Targets Lucas Off Road Opener​*
Friday can't come quick enough for Myan Spaccarelli. That's when the drivers and teams that compete in the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series will roll into Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park to open the season.

The E3 Spark Plugs Arizona Off Road Nationals March 22-23 will be the first of eight events on the series schedule and Spaccarelli is looking forward to unveiling his improved Tonka Pro 2 truck.

The Simi Valley, Calif., resident and his TeamUp Racing crew have spent the past three seasons competing on a part-time basis and learning by trial and error. Now Spaccarelli hopes the team can apply all it has learned and make the big move upward in the standings that he feels the team's sponsors deserve.

"This is such a great group of companies," Spaccarelli said. "I'd be thrilled to have just one or two of them with us. Having them all in our corner is incredible."

Tonka, which has been one of the world's leading toy makers for almost 70 years, joined Spaccarelli and the series midway through the 2013 season and quickly became one of the spectators' favorites with its familiar black and yellow colors and user-friendly display.

"It's absolutely unbelievable and a little surreal to be connected with a brand as iconic as Tonka," Spaccarelli said. "We couldn't think of a better partner. They've been standing Tonka Tough since 1947.

"The toys are great and you really can't ask for better people to have on your side. They are always hands on and what they are doing at the races with the Tonka Fun Zone for the kids is amazing. The kids have such a blast playing with the trucks and other toys."

The team's other sponsors include Mickey Thompson Tires, Ultra Wheel, Rigid Lights, Amsoil and iON Cameras.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/spaccarelli-targets-lucas-off-road-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Keeps Rolling At Super Bowl​*
Johnny Scott had his hands full with his teammate, Dereck Ramirez, midway through the main event but cruised to victory in the inaugural United States Modified Touring Series event at the Superbowl Speedway Thursday night.

Scott seized the lead from polesitter Billy Brierton on the second lap and topped the running order for the next 11 laps before Ramirez snuck by on the inside.

The pair swapped the top spot three more times during the next 10 laps before Scott secured the point for good with 24 complete in the 40-lap affair to kick off the S&S Fishing & Rental Southern Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

Just past halfway through the race, Stormy Scott was challenging Ramirez for second when they made contact. After the yellow flag, the elder Scott twin was forced to restart the race at the tail of the field.

While Johnny Scott pulled away from the pack and cruised the final 15 laps to the win, Ramirez fell victim to an oil slick laid down on the racing surface by another driver and slid back several positions, winding up seventh at the finish line.

Local favorite Cody Smith won the USRA Weekly Racing Series season opener two weekends ago at the quarter-mile semi-banked dirt oval, and came up one spot short of repeating that feat, racing from 10th on the 26-car starting grid.

Defending USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders was third, Clyde Dunn Jr. finished fourth and rookie-of-the-year point leader Jake Gallardo rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Johnny Scott, Cody Smith, Rodney Sanders, Clyde Dunn Jr., Jake Gallardo, Cade Dillard, Dereck Ramirez, Wesley Veal, Stormy Scott, Adam Penn, Bryan Rowland, Kelly Shryock, Daniel Hilsabeck, T.J. Steele, Trevor Egbert, Austin Theiss, Tristan Dycus, John Webb, Philip Houston, Shane Sprinkle, Matt Deaver, Bobby Ruffin, Micah Thompson, R.J. Stroman, Billy Brierton, Greg Garrett.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/scott-keeps-rolling-at-super-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Adds Divisions To National Events​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL has announced the addition of Kart and P1K (UTV) classes to its national event schedule beginning with the season opener in Primm, Nev., April 5-6.

The TORC Kart class will consist of junior karts and 450 karts while the P1K class will be reserved for 1000cc UTV's. Each class will compete for a national championship and race the same seven-event schedule as the PRO Light, PRO 2 and PRO 4 classes over the course of the 2014 season.

Entries in each class must be USAC-licensed, with a $125 entry fee for the karts and a $150 entry fee for the UTVs.

"Both karts and UTV's have exploded in popularity and participation," said TORC President B.J. Birtwell. "These competitors are the next generation of PRO TORC racers and we're glad to welcome them into the TORC series to compete for a national championship in their respective classes."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-adds-divisions-to-nationals-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Adds Mine Rite Sponsorship​*
Mine Rite Technologies has become an associate sponsor of the No. 71m Motter Equipment HE&M Saw Beltline Body Shop sprint car driven by Joey Saldana in the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

"We have had a business-to-business relationship with Mine Rite Technologies for about five years now," said team owner Dan Motter. "We purchase large water tanks and spray systems from them to convert large mining trucks into huge water trucks for the mining industry.

"John D'Amico and Dennis Frank, the two principals of Mine Rite, were in Chico last year when Joey won. They were so excited about the race team that they wanted to be a part of it," Motter continued. "Mine Rite Technologies is a great supplier to our company and we are very happy to have them join our list of enthusiastic race team sponsors."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/saldana-adds-mine-rite-sponsorship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruce Bests 49-Car Devil's Bowl Field​*
Topping 49 drivers from 13 states and two countries, Tony Bruce Jr. returned to victory lane Friday night at Devil's Bowl Speedway on the opening night of the 41st annual Spring Nationals.

The win marks the Kansas driver's second Devil's Bowl triumph with the first coming on March 14, 2008.

"It means a ton to me," said Bruce. "We have a lot of great supporters in this area with people like Bill Jewel with The Oil Medics; you know Bill and Kathy have been with me forever it seems like. We haven't had a win here on the national tour since I guess 2008. We've been in the top-three several times, and run up front all the time when we're here so, hell yeah, we won at the Devil's Bowl."

Earning the pole of for the night's 25-lap Protect the Harvest A-Feature, Bruce got the jump to the lead over the T&L Foundry No. 95 of Matt Covington.
"Matt's really good every single time he's been here," Bruce added. "He always impresses everybody, so it was all about getting out front then just picking my way through lapped traffic and making sure I didn't make any mistakes."

Covington was challenged late in the A-Feature by Kevin Swindell, who worked next to the Oklahoma driver in slower traffic before the caution displayed for the stalled No. 7m of Kevin Ramey.

"It was a great run, but I had the car a little too tight, but I'm not complaining about running second with the national tour," Covington said.
Swindell settled for the final podium step in the Buffalo Wild Wings No. 82.

"It wasn't bad, especially when we got to traffic and those guys made 
mistakes and opened it up. I think I was probably the best car through that stage of the race before the yellow. I managed to get by Bergman and by Matt, then the yellow came out, but overall it was a good night. First night in the car, first time racing since early January so; not too bad," Swindell said.

Christopher Bell grabbed the final transfer spot into Saturday's A-Feature, coming from seventh to fourth and in doing so, assumed the Lucas Oil ASCS National points lead. John Carney II finished fifth.

*The Finish:*

Tony Bruce Jr., Matt Covington, Kevin Swindell, Christopher Bell, John Carney II, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Seth Bergman, Greg Wilson, Aaron Reutzel, Jeff Swindell, Jon Agan, Channin Tankersley, Johnny Herrera, Brad Loyet, Blake Hahn, Jason Johnson, Russ Hall, Josh Baughman, Brandon Hahn, Michael Lang, Sean McClelland, Kevin Ramey, Danny Jennings, Jake Martens.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bruce-bests-49-car-devils-bowl-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Postpones Spring Nationals Finale​*
Light rains have already begun to fall at the Devil's Bowl Speedway, forcing officials to reschedule the finale of the 41st annual Devil's Bowl Spring Nationals to Saturday, March 29.

Fans who purchased a two-day pit pass should bring the arm band back to the track to avoid being charged for another pass for next week's event.
Gates will open at 6 P.M. (CT) with races getting underway at 8 P.M.

Lock-in drivers from the Friday's preliminary event will remain as such. Tony Bruce Jr. picked up his second career Devil's Bowl Speedway victory on Friday night followed by Matt Covington in second with Kevin Swindell in third and Christopher Bell in the final transfer spot.

For further updates regarding the finale of the 41st annual Devil's Bowl Spring Nationals, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com or http://www.devilsbowl.com.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/rain-postpones-spring-nationals-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shryock Flawless In USMTS Timberline Debut​*
The United States Modified Touring Series made their debut appearance at the Timberline Speedway Friday night with 50 cars and drivers on hand to entertain the onlookers.

Chris Henigan, who won the weekly modified feature here three weeks ago, was ready to pounce and take command of the main event as soon as the leader made a mistake. The problem for Henigan was that the leader was Kelly Shryock, and one typically can't bank on the nine-time USMTS national champion giving you that opportunity. Such was the case Friday night.

After grabbing the lead from local favorite Greg Garrett with 14 laps in the books, Shryock had Henigan glued to his rear bumper and, quite frequently, wheel to wheel with him in each corner for the remaining 26 laps.
Shryock, however, was flawless throughout the final half of the race and never gave Henigan an opening as the veteran racer from Fertile, Iowa, scored the 181st feature win of his USMTS career and first of the 2014 campaign.

Behind runner-up Henigan, Garrett held on for a third-place finish in just his second USMTS start with Edward Hushelpeck fourth and Daniel Hilsabeck fifth in the second race of the S&S Fishing & Rental Southern Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

Jon Mitchell was sixth, Thursday night's winner, Johnny Scott, took seventh, Cade Dillard earned an eighth-place paycheck, reigning USMTS national champ Rodney Sanders wound up ninth and 10th was Wes Armstrong.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/shryock-flawless-in-usmts-timberline-debut/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Masters Port City Traffic​*
Christopher Bell outdueled Brady Bacon in lapped traffic to win Saturday night's POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series opener at Port City Raceway.
The first of two nights saw a three-hour delay because of rain, sleet and colder than expected temperatures.

Polesitter Darren Hagen took the lead on the initial start, but was unable to hold off challenges from Justin Peck and the relentless Bacon. Bacon, was then challenged by Bell, who took the lead running the high line on the eighth-mile oval until a caution came out for contact between Matt Sherrell and J.D. Black.

Shortly after racing resumed, a fierce battle between Bacon and Bell ensued when they entered heavy lapped traffic. Setting up the classic short track duel, Bacon ran the bottom line while Bell ran the high side. Utilizing the "treacherous curb," Bell passed a few cars and then dropped down to the bottom and passed some others.

Bell, who had been running mostly the high line in his Keith Kunz/ Curb-Agajanian Motorsports' Bullet-Toyota, darted to the bottom as he stealthily navigated lap traffic, taking the lead from Brady Bacon and never looked back.

"They pulled through and gave us an awesome race track and hopefully it made for some pretty good racing," Bell said. "I know it did there for the first couple of laps between Brady and me."

Consistently running in the top three for the duration of the main event, Monrovia, Indiana's Justin Peck drove his Esslinger-powered DRC to his first podium finish with the Lucas Oil POWRi National Midgets.

"We had a good, fast night," explained Peck, a graduate of the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series. "It's running really nice so far, first night out on it. I can't wait to see what the season brings."

Starting from the 11th position, Tyler Thomas charged through the field in his BT Machines sponsored, Esslinger powered, Triple X Chassis to take home the runner-up position.

The only red of the main event occurred on lap 35 when Port City favorite Chris Andrews was collected and turned over.

*The Finish:*

Christopher Bell, Tyler Thomas, Justin Peck, Brian McClellad, Zach Daum, Cody Brewer, Alex Sewell, Daniel Robinson, Parker Price-Miller, Tanner Thorson, Austin Brown, Darren Hagen, Jonathan Beason, Jacob Patton, Seth Motsinger, Chris Andrews, Jason McDougal, Brady Bacon, Matt Sherrell, Danny Smith, Chett Gehrke, J.D. Black.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/bell-masters-port-city-traffic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madman Kerry Madsen Steals Win In Stockton​*
Kerry Madsen led just a single lap in the FVP Western Spring Shootout on Saturday night at the Stockton Dirt Track, but he made it count.

Madsen surged ahead of Donny Schatz in the final corner, then won a drag race with the five-time champion in front of the packed grandstands to earn his first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season by about half a car length.

An ecstatic Madsen joked in victory lane, "I'd have done some doughnuts, but I didn't even know the race was over."

Schatz crossed the line just 0.115 seconds behind Madsen with Joey Saldana, who led the most laps, in third. Jason Meyers was fourth and polesitter Bud Kaeding was fifth.

Saldana drove around Kaeding to take the early lead before a caution fell on the second lap when defending series champion Daryn Pittman, his Kasey Kahne Racing teammate Brad Sweet and current points leader Paul McMahan all got together. Another incident on the ensuing restart then forced a single-file restart.

Schatz took his first lead seven laps into the 30-lap A-main, cruising around Saldana through the middle of the track. Schatz built a strong advantage until lap 13, when red flag flew. Schatz chose the outside lane on the double-file restart and Saldana powered back into the lead on the bottom of the three-eighths-mile dirt oval.

Saldana grew his lead for several laps until Schatz made another started to close the gap with eight laps to go. Schatz challenged Saldana for several circuits with several pushes to take the lead. Finally, with two to go, Schatz charged to the bottom of turn one to reclaim the lead.

Madsen followed Schatz into second with one to go after running third much of the race. Then, on the final lap, Madsen put his American Racing Custom Wheels car on the tail of Schatz's STP/Armor All machine. Entering turn three Madsen went to the bottom as Schatz battled lapped traffic and the two were in a straight-line race to the checkered flag with Madsen taking the win by about half a car length.

"That was actually really exciting because Donny and Joey were just battling and I'm like I think I've got a shot here,'" said Madsen. "It was one of those races where I think it paid to be behind the leader, because I found that line and I just got patient with it. I'm just rattled that we won that, I just did not expect that, that's cool."

After starting eighth, Schatz gave it all he could to win.

"Naturally I thought I won," said Schatz. "I guess you always think that. I did everything I could, but Joey got us on the start. I didn't expect anyone to come there on the bottom. I guess Kerry snuck by us on the bottom and got the win, good for him. I'd like to leave here with a win, but third last year, second tonight, may be next time we'll get a win."

Saldana was pleased with a top-three finish in the Motter Equipment HE&M Saw No. 71m.

"It's just so hard to win one of these races," said Saldana. "You can see how much effort you put into these cars. I definitely got some gifts there on some restarts. I was thinking Donny had the right groove there for the middle, but definitely there in lapped traffic you had to be right on the bottom and (Kerry Madsen) got us both."

McMahan recovered from the early spin to finish 11th and maintain the championship lead, down to a six-point advantage over Schatz.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/madsen-nips-schatz-by-115-seconds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Henigan Scores Again At Ark-La-Tex​*
Anybody who has competed against Chris Henigan knows that his career-first USMTS feature win at the Ark-La-Tex Speedway one year ago was no fluke.

But just in case there were any skeptics, Henigan removed all doubt with a repeat of his 2013 performance on Saturday night at the high-banked red clay oval in Vivian, La., during the fifth annual Cajun Clash presented by Double H Bands.

The hottest driver on dirt during the month of February, Stormy Scott, drew the pole for the main event, but it was Henigan taking control from the outside of the front row when the green flag unfurled.

From there, the 31-year-old from Marshall, Texas, led all 40 laps but it wasn't without a challenge.

After passing Dereck Ramirez for second on lap 12, Brown ran down Henigan and put the pressure on throughout the race.

Following a late-race caution, Brown attempted the "slide job" on the restart but Henigan ducked underneath and retained his ownership of the top spot until the checkered flag waved.

Henigan's second career USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy main event triumph was worth $2,000.

Behind Brown, reigning USMTS national champ Rodney Sanders blasted by ten cars during the race to finish third and earned the Mesilla Valley Transportation Hard Charger Award while Scott and Ramirez held on for fourth and fifth, respectively.

Johnny Scott, Hunter Rasdon, Kelly Shryock, Cade Dillard and Jake Gallardo rounded out the top 10 in the SpiderWeb Storage Solutions "A" Main.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/henigan-scores-again-at-ark-la-tex/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Godown Scores At New Egypt​*
Ryan Godown started off the 2014 season in impressive fashion at New Egypt Speedway Saturday evening as he took top honors in the 60 lap Race of Champions Tour Modified feature event.

The Cabin Fever 60 season opener for both the series and the speedway saw Godown draw the worst starting position he could, 12th, and then race through the field, passing some of the best drivers in northeast dirt racing on his way to his 29th career victory at NES. The win ties him with Kenny Brightbill for second on the all-time win list at New Egypt Speedway.

"I love racing side-by-side with Rick (Laubach), we can be right next to each other and never touch. I could race with him all day long," said Godown in victory lane. "The track was in such great shape, Wayne (Asay) and his crew did a great job preparing the surface despite all of the winter's challenges. It was smooth and wide, what more can you ask for."

Matt Sheppard and last year's winner Jimmy Horton brought the field to the start with Horton leading thru 2 attempts to get the race underway. The second saw veteran hotshoe Mike Colsten flipping wildly in turn two bringing out the red flag. He was uninjured but the car was extensively damaged eliminating him from the event. Horton lead the first lap scored when a caution slowed the action again, and during the ensuing caution period Horton stopped on the front stretch and could not re-fire is motor being pushed to the pit area.

The restart saw Rick Laubach power past Sheppard for the lead as Horton charged back onto the track without losing a lap. By the thirs lap Godown was already up to third spot and was chasing after Sheppard while Laubach cruised out in front. I took Godown 5 laps before he was able to wrestle second place away from Sheppard and set his sights on the leader. Billy Pauch quickly moved into third as Danny Johnson was now racing in the top five as well.

A lap 15 restart saw Godown finally find a line past Laubach as he surged to the lead, with Johnson moving into third to challenge Laubach. All eyes at this point were on Horton, who was flying thru the field from the rear moving into fourth position again on lap 27.

The halfway point at lap 30 saw a planned Fuel stop for the field, to accommodate the drivers running Alcohol. Godown lead at this point followed by Laubach, who revealed he had lost the brakes on his mount during the first half of the race, Johnson, Horton and Sheppard. Sixth running Pauch and 8th running J.R. Heffner both chose to go into the pit area for further adjustments during the stop, and restarted at the rear of the field.

When green flag racing resumed Laubach figured out how to make the car work without brakes and began pressuring Godown each lap. Horton brought out the caution on lap 35, as the same problem plagued him again ending his race as he stalled on the backstretch. Godown held Laubach at bay as the duo approached lapped traffic. However Godown did a masterful job in lapped traffic, pulling away to the popular victory.

Laubach drove a strong race to finish second, while Danny Johnson crossed the line third. 2007 NES champ Matt Sheppard came home fourth and Stewart Friesen made a late race charge to get fifth. Rounding out the top ten were Rocco Infante, Craig Von Dohren, Sammy Piazza, Pauch and Heffner.

Joe Funk captured his first win at NES in the 40 lap Race of Champions Sportsman Tour race. Funk took the lead from Brandon Walters on the second lap, and then held off a persistent Kevin Beach over the last half of the event to post his first career win at the speedway. Beach invaded with another strong run, getting his best finish ever at NES as runner-up. Walters finished third followed by New Egypt regulars Steve Davis and Mike Howardson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/godown-scores-at-new-egypt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Don O'Neal (#5) Ray Cook (#53)​*
*O'Neal Gives Brownstown The Fifth Degree​*
Don O'Neal raced to his fifth career Indiana Icebreaker win Saturday night at Brownstown Speedway.

It was O'Neal's first triumph for Clint Bowyer Racing and his 34th Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory and his 54th career win at Brownstown Speedway.

O'Neal took the lead from Eddie Carrier Jr. on lap 11 and led the remainder of the race. Carrier finished second followed by Steve Francis, Scott Bloomquist, and Kent Robinson. The 50-lap feature went caution-free.

"It's always good to come here and win at Brownstown," O'Neal said. "This is where I started my late model career and it's the first time I have won here in a Barry Wright Race Car. I want to thank the fans for coming out tonight. I would say they saw a great feature race. I have to thank Clint Bowyer, Lance and Barry Wright, my crew chief Jeremy Justice, and everybody else on the crew. The car was phenomenal."

Carrier was seeking his first victory at the quarter-mile track. He paced the field early on and was a strong contender for the win, but O'Neal made his way around Carrier on lap 11.

"To run second here to Don O'Neal is quite a statement," said Carrier, who was looking for a clean sweep of the racing activities at Brownstown. "This Rocket car has been good all-year long at Golden Isles, East Bay, and here tonight. I thought we could get it done! We set fast time, won our heat, and led early, but O'Neal was just too tough. I have to thank Carl Grover for giving me this opportunity; we are off to a real good start this season."

While O'Neal and Carrier were firmly entrenched in first and second a terrific battle for third, fourth, and fifth was ongoing throughout the entire race. Francis, who started 11th, climbed to third after a torrid battle between Bobby Pierce and Scott Bloomquist allowed Francis to clear both of them with 17 laps remaining.

"We got it going a little too late," said Francis. "We probably needed a couple of cautions early-on to help us. To run first and third for Clint Bowyer Racing is awesome. We will take this success and head to the next race. This Georgia Boot Team needed a good run tonight and we got it."

Completing the top 10 were Pierce, Jeep VanWormer, Earl Pearson Jr., Ray Cook, and Devin Moran. With his win tonight, O'Neal took over the series championship point lead for the first time this season.

Carrier set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the *45 entrants with a lap of 14.533 seconds.

*The Finish:*

Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., Steve Francis, Kent Robinson, Bobby Pierce, Jeep VanWormer, Earl Pearson Jr., Ray Cook, Devin Moran, Steve Casebolt, Tim Dohm, Jason Jameson, Duane Chamberlain, Billy Moyer Jr., Jared Landers, Tim Rivers, Jimmy Owens, Brian Shirley, Dennis Erb Jr., John Blankenship, Jason Hughes, Jeremy Hines, Shelby Miles, Michael Chilton, Randy Weaver, Ricky Weiss.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/oneal-gives-brownstown-the-fifth-degree/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Phillips Flies At Springfield​*
Terry Phillips earned $3,000 for winning Saturday night's MARS DIRTcar Series late model feature at Springfield Raceway.

Phillips drove his No. 75 to the checkered flag ahead of Ryan Gustin, Tony Jackson, Brad Looney and Kyle Beard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/phillips-flies-at-springfield/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big-Block Mods Preparing For April Opener​*
Spring has sprung, and with it the Super DIRTcar Series is ready to kick into high gear. The big-block modified tour kicks off Saturday, April 26, at Central New York's Fulton Speedway.

Last year, the series brought the best competitors to the best facilities in DIRTcar's Northeast Region as drivers duked it out for points supremacy. Veteran Brett Hearn, of Sussex, N.J., took home the crown after a season of surprises, upsets, record-breaking car counts and intense racing action.

Having already warmed up with pre-season racing at Volusia Speedway Park's DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment, the Super DIRTcar Series contenders are gearing up for another action-packed year. For the first time in years, the series will be running at Fulton Speedway, Utica-Rome Speedway, Big Diamond Speedway, Glen Ridge Motorsports Park, Weedsport Speedway, Ransomville Speedway and Fonda Speedway.

These races are in addition to popular series events at New Egypt Speedway, Cornwall Motor Speedway, Rolling Wheels Raceway, Albany-Saratoga Speedway, Autodromes Granby and Drummond, Merrittville Speedway, 
Ransomville Speedway, Lebanon Valley Speedway and Mohawk Int'l Raceway.

"I'm just excited overall about the whole picture," said big-block Modified driver and series regular Jimmy Phelps of Baldwinsville, N.Y. "We're getting some tracks back in, we're getting some new tracks. We're getting to see the series get some real momentum and it's just real exciting to be a part of."

In addition to competing for some of the top spots in the series the last few years, finishing third in series points for 2012 and '13, Phelps will be traveling the tour with three-time series champion Matt Sheppard of Waterloo, N.Y. Sheppard joined the Heinke-Baldwin Racing team early in 2014, and Phelps believes the former champion will bring valuable new perspective to the team.

"He's brought some insight to the table and a different outlook to possibly help our equipment, our decisions on setup and so on and so forth" said Phelps, whose No. 98h shared the lead with Sheppard's No. 9H during much of the last Super DIRTcar Series race February at Volusia Speedway Park. "It's a win-win. Hopefully we can help him improve, or at least stay on pace with where he's been; and hopefully he can help me improve."

Sheppard, Phelps and Hearn will have to stay on their toes this year to stay ahead of a competitive field of series racers. October's Syracuse 200 winner Billy Dunn of Watertown, N.Y., will be in the running again this year, as will Pete Britten of Brisbane, Queensland, Australia, Gary Tomkins of Rochester, N.Y., Justin Haers, of Phelps, N.Y., among many others. With more events in the Central New York region, some of that area's strong contenders, including Billy Decker, Pat Ward, Larry Wight and Ryan Phelps are poised to make a splash in this year's point standings.

Perhaps the most talked-about race on this year's Super DIRTcar Series schedule is the series point opener at Fulton Speedway. The Highbank Holdup 100 marks the first time since 2010 that the premier big-block modified tour roared onto the three-eighths-mile high-banked oval at Fulton, and fans and racers couldn't be more excited.

"The track is probably one of my favorite tracks. The way it's shaped and with how wide it is you can run about four-wide at any part of the track," said Phelps, who is looking forward to returning to a track he hasn't raced regularly since 2011. "Anytime you can spice things up with something new and throw a huge event to kick things off, I think people are really excited about it."

"Huge event" might be an understatement for the Highbank Holdup, which is serving as both the Super DIRTcar Series northeast opener and the Fulton Speedway season opener. In addition to the 100-lap big-block modified race, the track will be featuring the $1,000-to-win Industrial Tire Sportsman Championship Qualifier as well as Pro Race Cars Mod Lites.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...g-block-modifieds-preparing-for-april-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rutherford Steals Bakersfield Gold​*
BAKERSFIELD, Calif. - Troy Rutherford took the lead from Nic Faas on the final lap to win Saturday night's USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series race at Bakersfield Speedway.

Austin Ligett led the first five laps before giving way to Markus Niemela, who led laps six through 17. Faas moved out front on lap 18 and led until Rutherford took control for laps 27 and 28. Faas led lap 29 and Rutherford was first to the checkered flag on lap 30.

Faas finished second ahead of Niemela, Danny Faria Jr. and Jace Vander Weerd.

*The Finish:*

Troy Rutherford, Nic Faas, Markus Niemela, Danny Faria Jr., Jace Vander Weerd, Matt Mitchell, Landon Hurst, Brody Roa, Dennis Howell, Richard Vander Weerd, Kevin Barnes, Ricky Kirkbride, Luke Boles, Chris Ennis, Davey Pombo, Garrett Long, Matt Day, Rusty Carlile, Jeff Sibley, Austin Liggett, Connor Kassik, Trent Carter.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/rutherford-steals-bakersfield-gold/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roller Stops Wilson At Poplar Bluff​*
Jerod Roller held off Ohio traveler Greg Wilson to win Saturday night's USCS sprint car feature at Poplar Bluff Speedway.

Roller drove his No. 5 to victory ahead of Wilson, Anthony Nicholson, Terry Gray and defending series champion Derek Hagar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/roller-stops-wilson-at-poplar-bluff/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Rings Again At Port City​*
Utilizing the same high line as the previous night at Port City Raceway, Christopher Bell took the lead from Chris Andrews and raced unchallenged for the remainder of the 40-lap feature to take home his sixth Lucas Oil POWRi National Midget victory and second in as many nights.

At the green flag, Andrews took the lead from the pole. But Bell rode the rim of the eighth-mile dirt track to slip past Andrews.

With fellow Keith Kunz Motorsports teammate, Tanner Thorson, in tow, Bell romped through traffic until the yellow flag waved for the stalled car of Austin Brown.

When racing resumed, Bell switched to the bottom lane in his Keith Kunz/ Curb- Agajanian Motorsports' Bullet-Toyota and continued to relentlessly pick-off lapped traffic until the checkered flag.

"We had a really good night," explained Bell. "We had a little bit better luck at the pill draw, drew a little bit further back and were able to get some passing points. We ended up winning our heat race and that put us up front for the feature."

Thorson finished second.

"We started third, just held on and followed Bell for a few laps and then got into lap traffic," explained Thorson. "I wanted to get a podium. I can't thank my sponsors enough for all that they do."

Coming from the 11th place starting spot, Brady Bacon completed the podium.

"Eleventh to third is pretty good," Bacon said. "I wish we would have started a little more to the front and had a chance to win."

Reigning POWRi champion Zach Daum finished fourth with World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Daryn Pittman flying back from California to finish fifth.

*The Finish:*

Christopher Bell, Tanner Thorson, Brady Bacon, Zach Daum, Daryn Pittman, Rico Abreu, Chris Andrews, Matt Sherrell, Colten Cottle, Tyler Thomas, Alex Sewell, Spencer Bayston, Darren Hagen, Jonathan Beason, Ty Hulsey, Cody Wood, Daniel Robinson, Justin Peck, Parker Price-Miller, Jacob Patton, Cody Brewer, Austin Brown.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/bell-rings-again-at-port-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Off Road Season Begins In Chandler​*
The Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series kicked off the 2014 season Saturday at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park, with Kyle LeDuc leading the winners list in the Pro 4 Unlimited category.

The start to the Pro 4 Unlimited event was a bit scary as Todd LeDuc's truck broke in the first corner after starting on the front row. As he rolled through the corner and onto the next straight while trying to hold his line, several near-collisions were avoided, including one in which Rob MacCachren came off the jump out of turn one and appeared to go right over the top of Todd LeDuc. Luckily Todd LeDuc escaped the early breakage safely.

Up front Greg Adler grabbed the early lead in his No. 10 ProComp/G2 Ford, followed by Ricky Johnson, Kyle LeDuc, MacCachren and Eric Barron. On lap three Kyle LeDuc got by Johnson between turns two and three and moved his No. 99 Monster Energy/Toyo Tires Ford up to second spot in the process.

The end of that lap saw a full course caution, and when racing resumed, the drivers in the top five held their positions on the restart lap. On lap six Carl Renezeder forced Barron wide at turn two to move into fifth spot. On the following lap Adler bicycled at turn three and dropped back several positions, losing the lead to Kyle LeDuc in the process.

Seconds later Johnson made an uncharacteristic error when he caught an outside edge while running the low line in the either/or section. In a weird incident, Johnson spiraled over and rolled, with Renezeder then spinning out in the high line right behind him. Both drivers were able to continue, but a full course caution came out before racing resumed for everyone.

When the green flag came back out, it was now Kyle LeDuc out front, with MacCachren second, Brandon Bailey third, Barron fourth and Corry Weller fifth. Adler got by Weller and back into the top five on the restart lap. On the next lap Bailey lost control coming through the either/or section and was forced to drop off the low line and down onto the kart track.

Bailey came back on track in sixth but his mistake moved Barron up to third, Adler to fourth and Johnson to fifth. Johnson rounded up Adler two laps later, and on lap 14 Barron got by MacCachren to take over second. MacCachren was starting to look a bit off the pace and Johnson got by him on lap 17 to move up to third, but from there, the top five drivers held their positions. Up front, Kyle LeDuc was the big winner ahead of Barron, Johnson, MacCachren and Adler.

Other class winners Saturday at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park were Rob MacCachren (Pro 2 Unlimited), Brian Deegan (Pro Lite Unlimited), Garrett George (Pro Buggy Unlimited) and Cole Mamer (Modified Kart).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oad/lucas-off-road-season-begins-in-chandler/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Is The Man At Wild Horse Pass​*
Ricky Johnson scored his first victory of the young season in the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series Pro 4 Unlimited class Sunday afternoon at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park.

Eric Barron was the leader after lap one of the Pro 4 Unlimited feature ahead of Rob MacCachren, Greg Adler, Johnson and Todd LeDuc. On lap three class newcomer Doug Fortin got by LeDuc after the two hit door-to-door coming out of turn one. Out front, a lap one spin out by Carl Renezeder, which also collected Kyle LeDuc, left Barron wide open in the lead.

Behind him, Johnson was really battling Adler on lap four and using the high line in the either/or section, Johnson made the pass to take over third spot. On the next lap, a full course caution was thrown due to on-track debris. As the field re-grouped under yellow, it became apparent that Fortin now had a left rear flat. The issue hadn't seemed to hamper him too badly, and Fortin remained on-track as the green flag waved.

On the restart lap MacCachren hit Barron hard door-to-door as the two flew into turn two, but Barron held the lead after the hit. Further back, Fortin passed Adler early in the lap and Adler then fell victim to Brandon Bailey later in the lap. Bailey then got squirrelly out of turn one on lap nine and collected Kyle LeDuc in the process. LeDuc's truck was severely slowed by the subsequent damage and Bailey dropped out of the top five.

A few corners later MacCachren nosed ahead of Barron out of turn three, and as the two sped into turn four, Barron appeared to lose control, and suddenly speared off at the Hot Pits entrance. Barron hadn't looked to have an issue, but he must have had one, as his trip through the Hot Pits wasn't slow enough to have been a simple error. MacCachren now ran in the clear out front ahead of Johnson, Todd LeDuc and Adler.

Two laps later, while appearing to have the race all to himself, a sudden mechanical issue forced MacCachren to the infield just out of turn five, and his race was done. Johnson inherited the lead, and with Fortin then being forced into the Hot Pits after his flat tire had become serious enough to cause him to spin at turn two, it was now Todd LeDuc in second, Adler in third, Jerry Daugherty in fourth and Bailey in fifth.

On lap 15 Todd LeDuc slowed coming out of turn one and as a danger on track, he brought out a full course caution. The field bunched back up under yellow and now it was Bailey with a flat, his on the right front. After the reset it was Johnson, Adler, Daugherty, Renezeder and Bailey in the top five as the race went back to green.

For the most part, it looked like the order stayed that way over the final couple of laps. However, at the line it was Fortin who was given fifth as Bailey received a DNF despite completing more laps than Fortin. Up front, Johnson got a big win on his return weekend in the series ahead of Adler, Daugherty, Renezeder and Fortin.

Other class winners Sunday were Bryce Menzies (Pro 2 Unlimited), Sheldon Creed (Pro Lite Unlimited), Bradley Morris (Pro Buggy Unlimited), Cole Mamer (Modified Kart), Madix Bailey (Junior 1 Kart) and Hailie Deegan (Junior 2 Kart).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/johnson-is-the-man-at-wild-horse-pass/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hyundai & Millen Forge Rallycross Team​*
Hyundai and Rhys Millen Racing have joined forces to create a new Global Rallycross Championship team, which includes the first female driver in the series.

The new two-car team will feature Pikes Peak champion and veteran racer Rhys Millen, with New Zealand rally champion Emma Gilmour behind the wheel of the second Veloster race car.

"We can't wait for the 2014 Global Rallycross season to get started with our new team and freshly-tuned Veloster Turbo racers," said Steve Shannon, vice president of marketing, Hyundai Motor America. "We're proud to team up with two drivers known for their precision and consistency, and we are especially excited to give Emma the opportunity to be the first female driver in Global Rallycross."

"The Global Rallycross series holds even more promise for the Hyundai/RMR team in the 2014 season, with great opportunities to leverage valuable racing and technical experience earned by the team in recent years," said Millen. "I'm especially proud to have Emma Gilmour as a teammate; with many top rally drivers hailing from New Zealand, her consistent top performance is sure to impress at every stage of the series."

"I couldn't be more honored to join the Hyundai/RMR Global Rallycross team for the 2014 season," said Emma Gilmour, New Zealand rally veteran. "Rhys Millen is known worldwide for his precise and consistent rally skills, and my years of successful rally experience are a perfect fit for the RMR team effort. It's a true privilege to be the first female driver in the GRC series and I'm confident my performance will open up more opportunities for a number of great female rally drivers in the future."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/hyundai-millen-forge-rallycross-team/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Five-Year Permit For Mint 400​*
The General Tire Mint 400, presented by Polaris has received a five-year permit from the Bureau of Land Management to operate the iconic race and festivities through 2019. The race is held in the desert near Jean, Nev.

The deal comes after three years of successful partnership among Mint 400 owners Matt and Joshua Martelli, Mint 400 Race Director Casey Folks and his team from the Best In The Desert "The American Off-Road Racing Series", and the Southern Nevada District Office of the Bureau of Land Management.

"We're thrilled we have secured a five-year permit to run The Mint 400 here in Las Vegas," said Mint 400 COO Joshua Martelli. "We have worked very hard with Casey Folks and his team, and the great people at the BLM to demonstrate responsible, safe, and eco-friendly use of this region for off-road racing, and today that work has paid off tremendously. As we look to the future, we remain committed to being excellent land stewards, while making history annually, as the biggest off-road event in North America."

Since its resurrection in 2008 and purchase by the Martelli Brothers in 2011, The Mint 400 has enjoyed national television coverage by their off-road production group Mad Media. This year the Mint joins the Red Bull Signature Series as one of their premiere events, and will be broadcast on NBC Sunday July 6, at 2 p.m.

"When Josh and I were kids we were captivated anytime off-road racing came on TV. We never dreamt we would end up owning a piece of American off-road racing history&#8230;but here we are. This is another important milestone for The Mint. said Mint 400 CEO Matt Martelli. "With this permit, and the continued support of the entire Las Vegas business community, we are now able to secure both endemic and non-endemic multi-year sponsorship deals that will really help us leverage even more exposure for our industry and sport."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/five-year-permit-for-mint-400/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Macon LM Race Adds More Laps & Money​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series race at historic Macon Speedway has doubled in length and will now offer a bigger purse.

The May 1 event has been extended from 50 laps to 100 and is now sponsored by St. Louis U-Pic-A-Part. The race will offer $1,000 to those who start and $12,000 to the winner of the feature.

The single-day event will include Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains and the 100-lap feature event. Modifieds will run as a support class paying $1,000 to win and $100 to start.

While Macon Speedway will race for the 69th consecutive season, this marks the first time the one-fifth mile high-banked oval will host the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series. Macon Speedway Co-Owner Bob Sargent is excited about the event.

"We are very excited to bring the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and the national stars to the great fans of Central Illinois, right here in their backyard," said Sargent. "Having the premier national touring series and all the stars of the LOLMDS come to our track and battle with all the great heroes from this area will make for a fantastic show. Macon Speedway and the state of Illinois has some great drivers and mixed with the national stars that will be here will have the fans on their feet for this huge event."

"We are very excited to bring the series to Macon Speedway for the first time," said Ritchie Lewis, series director, Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series. "That track has great history and the state of Illinois has some great talent that will be tough to beat. We're looking forward to working with Bob Sargent and everyone involved. The entire weekend will be a great opportunity for fans wanting to see the stars of the LOLMDS battle some of the toughest competitors from anywhere in the country including the state of Illinois."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/macon-lm-race-adds-more-laps-money/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain & Cold Stops Chiller Thriller​*
Low temperatures and the high probability for rain have led officials to postpone the Chiller Thriller scheduled for this Saturday, March 29 at Mercer Raceway Park.

The Chiller Thriller, which features the NDRL Northeast Late Models, NDRL Modifieds, crate late models and stock cars, has been rescheduled for Saturday, April 5.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/rain-cold-stops-chiller-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Of America On Tap For USMTS​*
The wait is nearly over as America's elite dirt modified drivers descend upon the Humboldt Speedway this week for the fourth running of the King of America Modified Nationals.

King of America IV kicks off with an open practice on Wednesday, followed by two nights of qualifying heats and main events on Thursday and Friday. The wild "game of thrones" weekend wraps up Saturday with a 100-lap championship main event that pays $10,000 to win while every driver making the big dance will pocket no less than $1,000 to start.

Defending King of America champ Ryan Gustin will return to the three-eighths-mile bullring to defend his crown, along with both of the previous occupants of the throne-2012 winner Stormy Scott and inaugural winner Kelly Shryock.

With Gustin focusing his attention this season on his dirt late model program, this may be one of the few times that fans will get to enjoy watching 'The Reaper' roll around the clay with the Best of the Best. Scott and Shryock have both been hot in the early going this season, and would find their names somewhere near the top of the list in anybody's pick-the-winner contest.

Shryock-the nine-time USMTS national champion-picked up career win No. 181 last Friday at the Timberline Speedway while Scott garnered four victories during in Texas and New Mexico during the month of February. While the 2012 USMTS Rookie of the Year is searching for his first USMTS national title, the reigning series champ, Rodney Sanders, is looking to add the King of America crown to his growing list of accomplishments. But the list of contenders doesn't stop there. In fact, it's as long as the entry list itself.

Each driver will run four heat races from four different starting positions-two on Thursday and two on Friday. Passing points will be combined for the best three of four heat races over during the two days and the top 12 drivers in overall combined passing points will be locked into the first six rows of Saturday's "A" Main.

Capping off the evening on Thursday and Friday, the top 16 points-earners of the night will run a 20-lap feature with $1,000 up for grabs for the winner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/king-of-america-on-tap-for-usmts/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tennessee NeSmith LM Races Postponed​*
A high percentage of rain has forced officials to postpone the Ole Smoky Moonshine Nationals at 411 Motor Speedway in Seymour, Tenn., for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series one week.

The 40-lap $2,000-to-win race will now be run on Friday night, April 4 and the 50-lap $3,000-to-win event will now take place on Saturday night, April 5.

The on track action at 411 Motor Speedway for the Ole Smoky Moonshine Nationals begins on Thursday night, April 3 with an open practice. The pit gate open at 12 noon on Thursday night, with the open practice session running from 5 p.m. until 9 p.m.

On both April 4 and April 5, the pit gate opens at 12 noon with NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Pre-Race Registration and Technical Inspection from 3 p.m. to 6 p.m. The Drivers Meeting is set for 6 p.m. each night, with hot laps beginning immediately after the Drivers Meeting.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/tennessee-nesmith-lm-races-postponed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Of The West Sprints Get Major Sponsor​*
WFO Apparel of Capitola, Calif., has signed a multi-year agreement to become title sponsor of the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series.

The company will also be a sponsor of Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., for its 25-event schedule in 2014, supplying the track with a new Ford Excursion to make it the official vehicle of the speedway.

The King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series presented by WFO Apparel will open the season on April 12 in Tulare, Calif., and Prentice Motorsports Group President John Prentice said he is happy to finally announce the new title sponsor.

"I'm very excited to have WFO Apparel come on board as the title sponsor of KWS and also their involvement at Ocean Speedway," said Prentice.

"It's great to be able to attract sponsors with the way the economy is and to get a title sponsor makes it even that much better. WFO Apparel General Manager Joe Wyatt and I have worked really hard these past six weeks to put this deal together and make it a win win for all involved."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/king-of-the-west-sprints-get-major-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Krohn Leads The Way At Humboldt​*
America's best open-wheel dirt modified drivers descended upon the Humboldt Speedway Thursday for the first night of qualifying at the King of America IV Modified Nationals.

Co-sanctioned by the United States Racing ***'n and United States Modified Touring Series, a field of 150 cars and drivers signed in to do battle.

Each modified competitor ran in two qualifying heat races. After 16 heats and 160 laps of action, the top 16 in passing points for the night locked horns in a 16-lap, $1,000-to-win main event with Jason Krohn of Slayton, Minn., sailing to an easy victory.

"The track was pretty good all night," said Krohn, who crossed the finish line with a ten-car-length cushion over Chris Brown. "It took a little rubber there on the bottom so we just had to be sure to hit our marks and stay smooth at the end. We were good, but we can get better, so we'll keep working because there's 92 other drivers here that will be."

Brown, who finished second to Ryan Gustin in last year's King of America finale, held off Jordan Grabouski for the runner-up spot with Stormy Scott and John Allen rounding out the top five.

Each driver will run two more heat races on Friday night. Passing points for the two days will be combined, with the best three of four heat races used to calculate each driver's points total.

Following Friday's qualifying heats, the top 12 in overall points will be locked into the first six rows of Saturday's "A" Main while the rest will fall into positions in consolation and last-chance races.

Another $1,000-to-win feature race happens Friday night, and the wild "game of thrones" weekend wraps up Saturday with a 100-lap championship main event that pays $10,000 to win while every driver making the big dance will pocket no less than $1,000 to start.

In USRA B-Mod action, Randy Klein picked up $500 as he scored his career-first Iron Man Challenge victory.

Polesitter Logan Martin, who won at Humboldt two weeks ago, finished second with Toby Thompson, Chad Olsen and Brian Mahlstedt rounding out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/krohn-leads-the-way-at-humboldt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Named My Favorite Track Again​*
For the third consecutive year, Ohio's Eldora Speedway has been named "My Favorite Track" by readers of National Speed Sport News and SPEED SPORT Magazine.

Nearly five times more fans than last year responded to the My Favorite Track survey, which was conducted online. The responses were bolstered not only by the rapid growth of nationalspeedsportnews.com, but by the successful use of social media by many tracks across the United States and Canada.

The half-mile dirt track owned by Tony Stewart received 19.4 percent of the vote, outdistancing Iowa's Knoxville Raceway, which garnered 10.6 percent. A total of 274 tracks were named on My Favorite Track ballots.

"Whenever someone visits Eldora for the first time, their first comments are about the number of campers and the size of the crowd - and they still have yet to see cars on the track," said Eldora Speedway General Manager Roger Slack. "Our dedicated and loyal fans are as much a part of the Eldora experience as the breathtaking action on the high banks and that is why this award carries such significance to everyone here - because it is the fans who continue to vote Eldora Speedway as their favorite track in the country."

*The Top 10*​
1. Eldora Speedway, Rossburg, Ohio

2. Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, Iowa
3. Oswego Speedway, Oswego, N.Y.

4. Road America, Elkhart Lake, Wis.

5. Salina Highbanks Speedway, Salina, Okla.

6. Indianapolis Motor Speedway, Indianapolis, Ind.

7. Williams Grove Speedway, Mechanicsburg, Pa.

8. Kokomo Speedway, Kokomo, Ind.

9. Tri-State Speedway, Haubstadt, Ind.

10. Canadian Tire Motorsports Park, Bowmanville, Ontario​
Eldora Speedway and statistics from SPEED SPORT's My Favorite Tracks survey will be featured in the April issue of SPEED SPORT Magazine. A SPEED SPORT My Favorite Track presented by National Speedway Directory plaque will be presented to Eldora Speedway officials later this year. If you'd like to subscribe to SPEED SPORT Magazine, visit our online store now.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/featured/eldora-named-my-favorite-track-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*LD Motorsports Sets World Rallycross Roster​*
The LD Motorsports World RX Team has confirmed that double European Rallycross champion Derek Tohill and Polish national Super1600 Champion Krzysztof Skorupski will be joining its team for the 2014 season.

Both Tohill and Skorupski will be driving LD Motorsports prepared Citroen DS3s, in the Supercar category, and racing for the LD Motorsports World RX Team.

LD Motorsports is based in the south-west of England and builds and prepares competition cars in-house to compete in the FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy (World RX), FIA European Rallycross Championship (Euro RX) and X Games series. LD Motorsports staffs and runs two separate teams; the 'LD Motorsports World RX Team' and the 'Monster Energy World RX Team'.

LD Motorsports Team Principal Liam Doran was full of enthusiasm following the announcement.

"It's shaping up to be an absolutely huge year, and signing Derek and Krzysztof is exactly what we need for the LD Motorsports World RX Team; the right mix of experience, speed and talent," said Doran.

Having started his rallycross career in 2004, Tohill brings a wealth of experience to the team. In addition to his two European Touring Car titles, the 37-year old from Dublin has finished inside the top three in the European championship for the last four seasons, as well as sitting on the Irish national rallycross committee board.

Strapping into a 600bhp Supercar for the first time is a daunting prospect for any driver but 24-year old Skorupski from Poland, is incredibly focused on making the most of his graduation from Super1600, in which he finished second in the 2012 European championship. "It's such a big opportunity, my main goal is to get used to the Supercars as quickly as possible, and adjust to the team," said Skorupski.

Martin Anayi, Managing Director of FIA World Rallycross Championship for IMG Motorsport, welcomed the Championship's latest arrivals.

"Both Derek and Krzysztof have demonstrated huge potential in rallycross - they are both very competent drivers and their recent test in France demonstrated just how quick they are behind the wheel," said Anayi. "It's also fantastic to see young drivers such as Krzysztof being given this opportunity and of course it's brilliant to add a Pole and an Irish driver to our multi-national line-up this year."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../ld-motorsports-sets-world-rallycross-roster/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Sets $550,000 Purse​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL has announced a total purse of $550,000 at stake for drivers in the 2014 TORC season.

This season's fund is the highest to date and represents an increase of nearly $100,000 more than last season. Winnings will be awarded to top contenders in the TORC PRO 4, PRO 2 and PRO Light classes as well as for Top Qualifier, Competition Caution Leader, Spring Cup and AMSOIL Cup winners. For 
example, the PRO Light class awards a payout of nearly $27,000 per event.

"We are very excited to be able to boost our purse fund for the 2014 TORC season," said TORC President BJ Birtwell. "Not only do we expect this added incentive to spur even higher levels of competition, but also provide resources back to the teams for continued investment in their programs."

The growth in purse funding is among several significant recent announcements from TORC, which have included numerous high-visibility Official Series Partners, a multi-year TV distribution deal with NBC Sports, and a partnership with Youtube's largest automotive channel for Live Streaming of every round of racing in 2014.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-sets-550000-purse-fund/


----------



## Ckg2011

*David Gravel Wins At Merced Speedway​*
Gravel wins tonight in the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series race at Merced Speedway. Tim Kaeding, Kyle Hirst, Joey Saldana and Paul McMahan round out the top five finishers.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car teams will be packing up and heading to Chico California. Silver Dollar Speedway is up next for the Winged Dragons. The tight little bullring is always a good show for the WoO Sprints.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gravel Holds Off Roth Teammates​*
East Coaster David Gravel doesn't have many laps around Merced Speedway, but after Friday night at the central California bullring you would think he grew up at the track.

Gravel charged around the outside of Kyle Hirst on lap 25 and led the remaining 15 circuits to earn the third World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of his career.

Gravel, last season's Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, put his ART Enterprises/FMR racing No. 83sa in the winner's circle ahead of Tim Kaeding, who stormed past several cars in the waning laps of the event to earn a runner-up finish in his Roth Motorsports No. 83 while Kaeding's teammate Hirst finished third in the No. 83jr car, creating a podium sweep for the 83s.

Joey Saldana was fourth while World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship leader Paul McMahan rounded out the top five.

Gravel, whose car honored the late Stephen Allard, was quick from the beginning, resetting the track record and qualifying atop the 32-car field. A fifth-place dash finish set his starting position in the feature.

Hirst jumped to the lead from the pole. Kerry Madsen slowly began to run down Hirst and was on his bumper on lap nine when a caution waved for Sammy Swindell, whose impressive attempt to run his unbeaten World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series streak at Merced came to an unfortunate end.
On the ensuing restart, Madsen shadowed Hirst and began to look for the lead on lap 12. Two laps later Madsen went around Hirst to lead lap 14.

Mason Moore and Steve Kinser made contact exiting turn two in front of the field on lap 18. Madsen was beginning to cruise and was trying to lap cars when Moore and Kinser got together, leaving Madsen with nowhere to go but upside down to bring out a red flag. Madsen, who won last week at Stockton in his American Racing Custom Wheels car, would rejoin the field, but in a heavily damaged car that resulted in a 20th-place finish.

On the lap 18 restart, Hirst inherited the lead. Brad Sweet pushed through the field and picking up a pair of positions and charging to the third position, but a spin in turn four triggered another full restart. That's when Gravel began to shadow second-place-running Saldana. Gravel snuck by on lap 20, then on 23 with was Hirst leading, Gravel and Saldana all went for the lead. Gravel stole the advantage on lap 24 around the outside of three and four. Immediately after Gravel crossed the line with the lead on lap 25 the caution was thrown for a stopped Madsen.

Gravel handled the next restart and went on to lead the remainder of the race to earn third World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory. He's also won at the Talladega (Ala.) Dirt Track and I-94 Speedway in Fergus Falls, Minn.

"Brad (Sweet) showed me the way around, then the yellow came out and I got real lucky there," admitted the young driver from Watertown, Conn.

"Starting out the race in fifth, I got into fourth in the beginning and I just road around. Madsen used the top in three and four and got the lead and I figured I had to do that at some point. I had to wait until it was the right time. Everything worked out and we got the lead. Lap traffic worked our way, cautions worked our way and we got the victory."

Tim Kaeding thrilled the crowd with a huge move in the closing laps of the race in an effort that eventually moved the San Jose, Calif., native up to second place after starting 12th. Kaeding used the outside of the track to charge from fifth to second from laps 36 to 39.

"We had a great race car all night, just kind of started in the back there," Kaeding said. "We moved up a little bit and did the big pray and hoped that it stuck. Somehow it did and we ended up in second. I'm trying to figure out how. It's great for the season we've been having."

Hirst rounded out the top three after leading the event early.

"You hate when people go around you, I'm OK with people going underneath me," said Hirst. "When they go around you it sucks, I'm not sure if I should've moved up, but that's something I need to do as a driver and just move around. They outdrove me to tonight, congratulations to them and we'll try again tomorrow."






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/gravel-holds-off-roth-teammates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Cancels Mini Gold Cup​*
Overnight rain has forced World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series officials, in conjunction with Silver Dollar Speedway officials, to unfortunately cancel the Mini Gold Cup.

All of the rain has saturated the grounds and track, leaving the venue unable to be prepared for the event.

The race will not be rescheduled. For fans that have already purchased tickets, please call 877-395-8606 during regular business hours for your ticketing options.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action Saturday and Sunday, April 5-6, at Calistoga (Calif.) Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...tlaws-sprint-cars/rain-cancels-mini-gold-cup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Sanders On Night Two At Humboldt​*
Rodney Sanders is the reigning USMTS national champion, but the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, is hoping to wear a different crown Saturday night.

With a second straight night of stellar qualifying efforts Friday, Sanders emerged as the high points-earner among 93 entrants for the two days and earned the pole position for the start of Saturday's 100-lap, $10,000-to-win King of America IV main event.

"The Rocket" blasted from 11th on the starting grid to finish second in his first qualifying heat race Friday night, and then won his second match from the outside of the front row.

In addition to garnering the most passing points in his three best-of-four heats, Sanders also primed his pocketbook Friday night with a $1,000 paycheck after a convincing victory in the 16-lap Swan Energy feature for the night's top 16 points earners.

"The car is really good right now," Sanders said. "We're in pretty good shape right now, so we just need to get our set-up right and stay smooth tomorrow night and hope everything works out."

With two nights of preliminary action in the books, the field is set for Saturday night's blockbuster finale. From top to bottom, it's one of the strongest fields of open-wheel dirt modified drivers ever assembled.

With Sanders setting the pace for the drop of the green flag in Saturday's championship marathon, Cornhusker State speedster Jordan Grabouski will begin his quest for the crown on Sanders' right side.
Randy Zimmerman won the USRA B-Mod feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/its-sanders-on-night-two-at-humboldt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*More Money For Short Track Super Series​*
Loyalty will be rewarded during the 2014 edition of the National Dirt Racing League (NDRL) Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP.

Series title sponsor VP Racing Fuels has teamed up with NDRL Short Track Super Series coordinator Brett Deyo to present a loyalty bonus paid to a championship-winning competitor entering all six points-paying series events and the post-season King of the Can event scheduled for Oct. 17 Penn Can Speedway.

The NDRL Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP kicks off on April 6 at New York's Orange County Fair Speedway with the inaugural Hard Clay Open presented by United Pump & Tank, East Coast Speed/ECS Auto and West Point Golf.

The first five stops on the series - Thunder Mountain (N.Y.) May 20, I-88 (N.Y.) July 23, Accord (N.Y.) Aug. 5 and Penn Can (Pa.) Aug. 12 operate on 100-point schedules. Four of a driver's best five finishes will be used to calculate point standings entering the season finale Alpine Building Supply Short Track SuperNationals presented by Olum's at I-88 Speedway Oct. 10-11, which offers an increased 150-point schedule and is a must-attend event to receive point fund money. That means a driver may either skip an event or drop their worst finish from the first five races without penalty.

However, the new loyalty award should entice a driver to compete in every event.

The '14 NDRL Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP championship is currently worthl $6,000. Should the driver who wins the title attend all six of the '14 NDRL Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP events and return to compete at the post-season King of the Can on Oct. 17 at Penn Can, the championship take will climb to $10,014.

"Nothing has changed with regards to our point distribution or schedule," series organizer Deyo said. "A driver can still miss one of the first five events and win the championship. However, we want to reward the drivers who run every one of our series races and come back the week after the Short Track SuperNationals to race in the King of the Can at Penn Can. If our champion demonstrates this amount of loyalty with their attendance, they will earn $10,014. If the champion does miss an event, they will still take home a very hefty $6,000.

"This is a win-win for our racers and fans. For the racers, it provides extra cash for their support. For fans, it ensures all the talent will make it a point to attend every one of our events."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/more-money-for-short-track-super-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Southern Nationals Add Boyd's Date​*
The Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series presented by Old Man's Garage has announced the addition of Boyd's Speedway to complete the 2014 schedule of 10 races in just 13 days during the tenth anniversary running of the tour.

Boyd's Speedway, located in Ringgold, Ga., will join the nine other tracks and become seven of ten events and will be a 35-lap $3,500 to win event on Tuesday night, July 29 during week two of the tour.

This will be the first-ever series visit from the series to the David Duplissey and Dale McDowell owned track located near the Tennessee/Georgia state line.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/southern-nationals-add-boyds-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Can't Slow Gordon In St. Petersburg​*
Robby Gordon won a rain-soaked and water-logged SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Presented by Traxxas race at the Grand Prix of St. Petersburg Saturday, calling it the worst weather conditions he has ever competed in over a more than 30-year career.

Jerett Brooks, a 16-year-old from Alpine, Calif., finished second and Justin Lofton of Westmorland, Calif., came home third.

The race was literally anyone's to win from start to finish of the 10-lap event, with all the trucks experiencing issues with the standing water on the temporary circuit that makes up the 14-turn 1.8-mile course built for Indy cars. Gordon, Lofton and P.J. Jones battled for the lead throughout the race, trading it among each other as the others spun out in the wet conditions.

Brooks, who raced with a conservative style, managed to stay in touch with the leaders and wait for the front runners to eliminate themselves in the wet. Lofton, who led with just more than one lap remaining, spun for the second time in the race at the 90-degree right hand turn one which allowed Gordon to take the lead which he would not relinquish.

"That was a lot of fun, but it was probably the slipperiest conditions I have ever raced in," said Gordon who is also the founder of Formula Off-Road Presented by Traxxas. "I have to thank IndyCar and the Green Savoree team (promoters of the Grand Prix of St. Petersburg) for allowing us to race here in front of so many great race fans. It was a really good race despite the rain and we're looking forward to putting on another good show tomorrow (Sunday).

The series will run its second round Sunday at 2 p.m., immediately preceding the IndyCar season opener.

Gavin Harlein, 16, of Mesa, Ariz., who sat in a Stadium Super Truck for the first time Friday, came home fourth with Mexico's off-road racing specialist Apdaly Lopez rounding out the top five. Scotty Steele of Peoria, Ariz. survived multiple spins to finish sixth, with veterans Jones and former IndyCar star Davey Hamilton finishing just ahead of ninth-place finisher Sheldon Creed who retired with mechanical issues.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/rain-cant-slow-gordon-in-st-petersburg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pelkey Sprints To Canyon Glory​*
Josh Pelkey carried his early-season momentum into Saturday night's Canyon Speedway Park deason opener by racing to victory lane in the 30-lap feature that kicked off the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series campaign. While Pelkey bested the wingless sprint car ranks, other winners were Ty Weidner in pure stocks, Colton Hardy in micro sprints and Brenden Priest in AMA Mod Lites.

After finishing among the top five in five of six Winter Challenge feature events at CSP, sixth-starter Pelkey took command when early leader Mike Bonneau crashed out after two laps and led the rest of the way to take the season-opening win aboard the ABC Body Shop No. 12 entry.

Pelkey took the checkered flag ahead of defending USAC Southwest sprint car champion R.J. Johnson, who claimed runner-up honors from the 11th starting position, with Shon Deskins, Thomas Ogle and Andrew Reinbold rounding out the top five. Mike Martin turned in the top passing performance by racing from 18th to sixth with Lonnie Oliver, Michael Curtis, Tye Mihocko and Nick Aiuto completing the top 10.

In pure stock action, Ty Weidner raced from the sixth starting position as well to top a stout field of 26 entries with Chris McCurdy, Jr., 11th-starter Joe Vlasity and front row starters Ty Warner and Chuck Thornton rounding out the top five. Colton Hardy clamed micro sprint honors from the pole position ahead of Dustin Cormany and Garrett Guilkey, with Brenden Priest carrying over his Winter Challenge success by taking AMA Mod Lite honors ahead of Adam Etcher and John Priest.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/pelkey-sprints-to-canyon-glory/








*Moore Masters Midway Oval​*
Repeating his performance to start off last season, Mitchell Moore captured the WAR Sprint Series opener Saturday at Lebanon-Midway Speedway. From his front row starting position, Moore showed he was the car to beat as he jumped out into the lead at the start. Before a lap could be completed, third starting Josh Stephens and Layne Himebaugh made contact in turn two with Stephens spinning to a stop. Himebaugh would end up going to the pits with damage from the contact. Stephens, meanwhile, would restart at the tail.

Moore again took off on the start and he would jump out to a big lead with Taylor Walton and Peter Palazzolo running behind him. Walton, Palazzolo, Chad Goff, and Bob Thoman had a good race going on behind Moore with Palazzolo moving up to second and Goff and Thoman working their way by Walton. Palazzolo and Goff would work their way past Walton with Goff then moving past Palazzolo. Over the next handful of laps, Palazzolo and Thoman had a very good battle for third as they continued to swap the position until a caution came out with eight laps in the books for Walton, who had stopped in turn two.

Moore continued to lead over Goff, Thoman, Palazzolo, and Stephens, who had worked his way back from the tail. The race's final caution would come out with twenty three laps complete as Chris Desselle spun in turn four. This would set up a green-white-checkered finish, but nobody would catch Moore in his Kelly Potter-owned XXX with Moore power under the hood. Goff would come home second in his B&D Racing DRC with Kercher-Mopar power. Thoman, who was the evening's fast qualifier, came home third in his Cars Plus Credit DRC with Chevy power. Palazzolo was fourth in his Rolla Auto Salvage Covico-powered Eagle. Stephens was fifth in his Summers Bros. Farms Eagle with Gaerte power.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/moore-masters-midway-oval/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VanderWeerd Claims Kings Victory​*
Jace Vander Weerd won Saturday night's USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series feature at Kings Speedway.

Vander Weerd took the lead from Michael Pickens on lap 22 and led the remainder of the 30-lap event on the three-eighths-mile dirt track.
Fast-qualifier Nic Faas came on to finish second with Matt Mitchell, point leader Markus Niemela and Pickens rounding out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Jace Vander Weerd, Nic Faas, Matt Mitchell, Markus Niemela, Michael Pickens, Troy Rutherford, Danny Faria Jr., Landon Hurst, Marty Hawkins, Davey Pombo, Ricky Kirkbride, Chris Ennis, Jeff Sibley, Jesse Denome, Robert Nuckles, Richard Vander Weerd, Matt Day, D.J. Netto, Kevin Barnes, Garrett Long, Dennis Howell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/vanderweerd-claims-kings-victory/








*Swanson Wires Madera Midget Foes​*
Jake Swanson was untouchable Sunday, leading all 30 laps of the HPD USAC Western Midget Series Smokey Hanoian Classic at Madera Speedway.

Swanson was chased to the checkered flag by Dillon Noble. Cody Jessop, Shawn Buckley and Tom Patterson completed the top five at the third-mile asphalt oval. Antonia Boscacci and Jesse Burks completed the seven-car field.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/swanson-wires-madera-midget-foes/








*Snider Untouchable In USAC/BCRA Clash​*
Darrin Snider was the class of the field during Sunday's co-sanctioned USAC Western Midget Series/BCRA Midget Series Smokey Hanoian Classic at Madera Speedway.

Snider started up front and led all 30 laps en route to the victory at the third-mile oval.
Chad Nichols was second, followed by Michael Snider, Nick Chivello and Alex Schutte.

*The Finish:*

Darrin Snider, Chad Nichols, Michael Snider, Nick Chivello, Alex Schutte, Jarid Blondel, Gary Conterno, Mark Paliepaard, J.R. Williams, Jake Swanson, Floyd Alvis, Scott Pierovich.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/snider-untouchable-in-usacbcra-clash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stasa Is Surprise Spring Nationals Winner​*
Texas - Patrick Stasa led every lap to become the second first-time winner in four Lucas Oil ASCS Sprint Car Series races this season, winning the Spring Nationals Saturday night at Devil's Bowl Speedway. Asked if he could find the words to describe the win, Stasa replied, "Oh man, there's no way. Running against Christopher Bell; him on the high side there, I almost let him have it with the lapped cars."

Earning the pole of the 30-lap feature, Stasa jumped to the lead over Bell, opening his advantage to over a second before the caution flag waved on lap two for the stalled No. 87 of Aaron Reutzel. Back at speed, Stasa again began to pace away from the field with Matt Covington and John Carney II in pursuit of Bell for the runner up spot. Working past Covington for third on a lap-seven restart the El Paso driver began working on the Berryman Motorsports No. 31b, taking the position on lap 12.

A straightaway removed from the lead, slower traffic brought Carney to Stasa's back bumper in a matter of laps. Looking to the inside-line for the pass several times on Stasa, the Young Tool No. 19 held the top spot as the dueling drivers allowed Bell to begin closing the gap.

Working off turn-four to complete lap 23, the leaders saw their night nearly coming to an abrupt end as Brandon Hanks slowed suddenly down the front straightaway. Hard on the brakes and trapped between the front stretch walls, Stasa narrowly missed the right-rear of Hanks with Carney nearly over the back of the No. 19; allowing Bell to nearly grab the lead.

"I kind of threw the Hail Mary there going down the frontstretch. They all had to check up, and it gave me a big 'ol run," said Bell. "I drove it off into one on the top and jut got beat down there on the bottom."

Carney worked back to second with five to go.

"I shouldn't have been so patient on that. I wasn't sure what to do and I really didn't want to wreck, so I really waited a little too long and that let Bell get in there. If I would have just jammed it though there, I might have got the lead right then," said Carney.

Carney challenged for the lead in the final two laps, but wouldn't have enough to get around the Print Place No. 19. Christopher Bell took the final podium step. Matt Covington came from eighth to fourth with prelim night winner Tony Bruce Jr. completing the top five.

*The Finish:*

Patrick Stasa, John Carney II, Christopher Bell, Matt Covington, Tony Bruce Jr., Blake Hahn, Jason Johnson, Travis Rilat, Kolt Walker, Jeff Swindell, Martin Edwards, Johnny Herrera, Seth Bergman, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Michael Lang, Josh Baughman, Brandon Hanks, Brad Loyet, George White, Joe Wood Jr., Channin Tankersley, Aaron Reutzel, Brandon Hahn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/stasa-is-surprise-spring-nationals-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Homestate WoO LMS Win For Moyer​*
Billy Moyer blasted from third to first on a lap-18 restart and captured Saturday night's 50-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series feature at I-30 Speedway.

The 56-year-old dirt late model Hall of Famer sailed around the outside of WoO LMS regulars Darrell Lanigan and Shane Clanton rounding turns one and two and was in front for good when lap 19 was scored. He turned back a late challenge from Lanigan while negotiating lapped traffic to earn $10,150 in front of his homestate fans.

"It's cool that we could pull one off for 'em this close to home," said Moyer, who registered his 19th WoO LMS triumph since 2004 and the 41st of his career, including the national tour's original 1988-89 seasons. "It's nice. We're just an hour-and-a-half away (from the shop). It makes for a short trip home."

Driving his Moyer Extreme by Longhorn car, Moyer made a move worthy of an aggressive youngster to seize command following a lap-18 red flag for a multi-car accident in turn two involving contenders Rick Eckert, Jared Landers and Brandon Sheppard.

"When I was running fourth and Rick was second and took that outside (on a lap-15 restart), it surprised me that he went so good up there," said Moyer, who started sixth. "It turned out that the outside wasn't bad on the restart there. If you just were brave enough to get up there and not think that guy was gonna get underneath you, you could run up there in the middle a little bit."

Moyer's first WoO LMS win since April 6, 2013, at Farmer City (Ill.) Raceway came by 0.384 of a second over Lanigan, who closed up to Moyer's rear bumper in the final laps but couldn't find a way to regain the lead. Lanigan started from the pole position and led laps 1-6 in his Club 29 car.

"The track was a little choppy getting into one and you had to find the right groove - and I just hit the wrong groove and got out of the lead," Lanigan said of an early-race miscue that allowed Clanton to overtake him for the top spot. "That just put me behind, and then Billy got going on the outside on that resart and kind of killed us."

Clanton, who last year's WoO LMS event at I-30, led laps 7-18 but settled for a third-place finish in his Capital Race Car. Though disappointed his shot at the checkered flag was hampered by a tire that sealed over during the red flag, he recorded his first WoO LMS top-five finish of 2014.

Tim McCreadie also cracked the top five for the first time on the '14 tour, placing fourth in the Sweeteners Plus Rocket after starting 11th. He closely tailed Clanton throughout the race's second half.

Shannon Babb completed the top five in his Rocket mount, finishing in the same spot he started the race.

*The Finish:*

Billy Moyer, Darrell Lanigan, Shane Clanton, Tim McCreadie, Shannon Babb, Frankie Heckenast Jr., Chub Frank, Brandon Sheppard, Chase Junghans, Eric Wells, Clint Smith, Rick Eckert, Tommy Surrett, Morgan Bagley, Robbie Baker, Timothy Culp, Garrett Alberson, Jack Sullivan, Chandler Petty, Billy Moyer Jr., Jared Landers, Rick 'Boom' Briggs, Raymond Merrill, Wendell Wallace.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/homestate-woo-lms-win-for-moyer/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Erb Warms Up With $15,000 Score​*
With temperatures in the 30s, Dennis Erb Jr. warmed up by capturing the $15,000-to-win third annual Thaw Brawl 75-lap late model special at LaSalle Speedway Saturday night.

The second generation driver from Carpentersville., Ill., nailed down his second Thaw Brawl victory, scoring a previous win during the inaugural event in 2012.

Starting on the outside of the front row of the 22-car starting field after winning one of the four earlier heat races, the 41-year-old Erb roared into the lead at the start with Brian Shirley giving chase during the early stages.

A total of seven caution periods slowed the action on the high-banked quarter-mile dirt oval, which became treacherous at times, giving a beating to both cars and drivers as the race went on. Second place-running Shirley and fastest qualifier Kevin Weaver were among the victims.

Iowa's Matt Furman moved his way into second place only to see a flat left rear send him to the pits for a replacement. Dirt track superstar Scott Bloomquist now was in second place, but seemingly was no match for Erb's performance. Bloomquist had to duck into the pits twice during the late stages of the contest.

At the checkered flag, it was Erb over Bobby Pierce, who rebounded after a pit stop. Among the top five all night, Ryan Unzicker finished third, followed by Bloomquist, Jason Riggs and Billy Drake.

"You really had to survive and get through the holes (in the track) the best you could," said Erb. "It's early in the year and cold out and there ain't much they (track preparers) can do there. We tried to stay as smooth as we could. It worked out and thank God everything held together."

Nick Allen of Wheatfield, Ind., won the special $1,500-to-win modified headliner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/erb-warms-up-with-15000-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Is King Of America​*
Reigning USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders arrived at Humboldt Speedway on Thursday still winless in 2014. He left on Saturday night with a $10,000 paycheck and now the reigning King of America. The 26 starters performed the four-wide parade lap with fireworks exploding in the background, but it was the fireworks with seven laps to go that will keep fans talking until the fifth running of the event in 2015.

The 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, started the 100-lap main event from the pole position and led the first lap but outside-front-row-starter Jordan Grabouski roared past Sanders entering the first turn and swiped the lead away the next time around. For the next 92 laps, three cautions slowed the action and several drivers got near the lead duo, but the race to sit in the king's throne and wear the King of America IV crown was between "Grabo" and "The Rocket."

After the first caution on lap 16, Dereck Ramirez briefly scooted past Sanders, but two laps later it was Grabouski and Sanders sailing away from the pack again. Brandon Davis took third from Ramirez on lap 25 while Daniel Hilsabeck, Zack VanderBeek and Jason Krohn had a spirited battle for the fifth spot.

Davis eventually ran down the leaders and took the runner-up spot away from Sanders following a yellow flag restart with 34 laps complete, but the 'Medford Monster' was unable to mount a serious challenge to Grabouski. At the halfway mark, it was Grabouski leading Davis, Sanders, VanderBeek, Hilsabeck, Ramirez, Krohn, 17th-starting Stormy Scott, Jason Hughes and 19th-starting Bryan Rowland.

Lap 53 found Ramirez nestled against the concrete retaining wall in turn two to bring about the race's third caution period. Back under green, Grabouski continued to set a blistering pace and pulled out to a sizeable ten-car-length advantage over the next ten laps.

Sanders powered underneath Davis on lap 64 to maneuver back into second, and then reeled in the leader over the next 10 laps. Searching for a way to put Austin Theiss a lap down on the 72nd circuit slowed Grabouski's momentum and allowed Sanders to pull up to his rear bumper.

Grabouski slipped by Theiss on the inside while Sanders worked around the outside underneath the flagstand. The two made contact and Sanders's No. 20 MB Customs machine pulled a "wheelie" going into the first corner. The car slammed down on the track just in time for Sanders to crank the wheel to the left and keep it off the wall.

Apparently suffering no damage in the stunt, Sanders again found his way back to the rear bumper of Grabouski's No. 75 GRT Race Cars chassis while the rest of the field followed far back in the distance in a race for third on back. With the racing surface beginning to show signs of taking rubber, passing grew increasingly difficult. Lapped traffic played havoc with Grabouski again on lap 84 and allowed Sanders to slip underneath the leader but Grabouski had the muscle to hold off Sanders' charge and hang on to the top spot.

With Sanders shadowing Grabouski's every move but unable to find a way around, the leaders approached a swarm of lapped traffic with seven laps to go. Drag racing down the backstretch, Grabouski pulled to the outside to pass Chris Brown and Sanders dove to the inside to make it a three-wide race to reach turn three.

The trio entered the corner side by side but Sanders and Brown bumped which sent Brown's ride veering into the side of Grabouski's. When the dust settled, Grabouski was parked with his tail against the wall and Brown sat idle in the middle of the turn. Under caution, Grabouski expressed his displeasure with Sanders and then exited the racetrack seven laps short of the finish line.

With Sanders setting the pace for the restart, Davis and Hilsabeck shared the row behind with hopes of getting their shot at the crown. But Sanders was too quick and made no mistakes over the last seven laps as he cruised to his first victory of the season.

"Somebody checked up and we got caught up behind those guys there at the end," Sanders recalled. "He (Grabouski) went high and I went low. I got into Chris Brown there and I guess it caused him to get into the 75 car. I didn't mean for it to happen; I was just racing for the rubber. He went high, I went low and we just kind of met in the middle."

Grabouski's recollection of the lap-93 incident mirrored Sanders', but their post-race moods were expectedly polar opposites.

"We raced a clean race all night - all weekend for that matter - and then to end it this way really sucks," Grabouski said. "We've been so close to winning one of these USMTS deals a couple times now, and the $10,000 check would sure go a long way with our race team, so obviously we're not too happy right now.
"The fastest car didn't win tonight."

Second went to Davis, who pocketed $6,000 for his efforts and, perhaps, quieted some of the minority voices who say he can only win close to home.

"We really didn't have much of a chance there at the end," Davis said. "We ran some older tires from earlier this week and they took a while to come in. If I had known there were only seven laps left I might have pushed it a little harder, I've still got a lot of tire left. We're happy with our result though."

Daniel Hilsabeck cashed his biggest USMTS check with a $4,000 third-place finish while 2012 King of America winner Stormy Scott finished fourth with a last-lap pass of Zack VanderBeek.

Jacob Bleess won the USRA B-Mod feature.

*The Finish:*

Rodney Sanders, Brandon Davis, Daniel Hilsabeck, Stormy Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Bryan Rowland, Jason Hughes, Jason Krohn, Slayton, Cade Dillard, Jeremy Payne, Terry Phillips, Hunter Rasdon,Jason Grimes, Craig Thatcher, Jon Tesch, John Allen, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Kelly Shryock, Lucas Schott, Jordan Grabouski, Chris Brown, Austin Theiss, Dereck Ramirez, Travis Smith, Jake Gallardo, Johnny Scott.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/sanders-is-king-of-america/


----------



## Ckg2011

*P.J. Jones Flies To St. Petersburg Glory​*
P.J. Jones captured Sunday's second round of the SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Presented by Traxxas season at the Grand Prix of St. Petersburg, beating Robby Gordon to the line by a truck length.

Jerett Brooks, 16, finished third, making it the high-school student's second-consecutive podium finish after coming home second in Saturday's first race. Jones, a veteran of IndyCar, USAC Silver Crown and Sprint Cars, started sixth and drove a calculated yet aggressive race to hold off Gordon and a full field of strong trucks.

"We had a really fast truck and kept our mistakes to a minimum, but you do make mistakes in these trucks," said Jones, the winner of two of the last three Formula Off-Road Presented by Traxxas races. "Robby and Jerett got racing each other behind me which helped, and I had to hold Robby off when he made a couple of late dives on me on that last lap.

"Best thing is that the crowd was really into it and people have been coming up to me all weekend saying how much they love the trucks and love watching them jump. A lot of them said we were the reason they came here this weekend and can't wait to see us race again. The fans that didn't know about us already are fans now, I'm sure."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/p-j-jones-flies-to-st-petersburg-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Silver Crown Set To Kick Off 2014 Season​*
Three Indiana drivers and one each from Illinois and Arizona will try to rekindle past victory at the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track when the Sumar Classic USAC Silver Crown Championship opener unfolds Sunday at the half-mile dirt oval.

The five drivers have a combined 15 victories at the storied oval, dating from 1993-2013.

Dave Darland of Lincoln, Ind., and Tracy Hines of New Castle, Ind., who are battling for numerous all-time USAC records, each have four wins at Terre Haute. Darland won the 1993 Tony Hulman Classic sprint-car race, the 1999 and 2003 Hut Hundred midget races and the 2008 Sumar Classic. Hines won the 1999 and 2003 Jan Opperman sprint-car races plus the 2001 Tony Hulman Classic and Hut Hundreds.

Jerry ***** Jr. of Tucson, Ariz., won a 1999 sprint-car race, plus the 2010 and 2013 Tony Hulman Classics. Chris Windom of Canton, Ill., took the 2011 Tony Hulman Classic and Jim Hurtubise sprints. Defending Silver Crown Champion Bobby East of Brownsburg, Ind., was the 2004 Hut Hundred winner and the 2012 Sumar Classic champ.

Darland just surpassed the 1,000 mark in total USAC National starts, while Hines is rapidly closing on that milestone. Darland has 90 total USAC National feature wins to his credit, while Hines is at 88.

Sunday's 100-lap "twilight" race should get the green at around 7 p.m., following practice at 4 p.m. and qualifying.

A field of 24 cars is slated for the 100-lap race and drivers will be aiming at Josh Wise's 1-lap track qualifying record of 89.379 mph. Gary Bettenhausen established the 100-lap Terre Haute Silver Crown record of 50 minutes, 37.20 seconds in 1980.

Drivers A.J. Fike, Aaron Pierce and Kody Swanson also have previous USAC Silver Crown victories to their credit, while Sunday's field will include more than a dozen drivers seeking their initial series start.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/silver-crown-set-to-kick-off-2014-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Midwest Opener Pushed Back​*
Far from an April Fool's joke, the weather around Greenwood, Neb., has been more Winter than Spring.

With the forecast not showing much improvement until Saturday, officials with the I-80 Speedway and ASCS Midwest Region are postponing this weekend's Speedway Motors ASCS Midwest Regional opener by one day to Saturday, April 5 and Sunday, April 6.

According to press issued by I-80 Speedway officials, times for Saturday's event on Saturday, April 5 will begin at 5:30 p.m. (CT). Sunday will kick off at 5 p.m. (CT).

With so many drivers expected to be in attendance, the hope is to still have a two day event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-midwest-opener-pushed-back/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ESS To Support Pauch Jr.​*
The Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints will be among the sponsors supporting second generation driver Billy Pauch Jr. during the eighth annual USAC Eastern Storm Tour June 3-8.

Pauch's sharp, wingless F5 Twister chassis will be supplied by Gene Franckowiak with Brian Thomas and Bruce Engler providng the Engler Performance built powerplant and hauler.

The car will see unique sponsorship from the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints, the Syracuse, N.Y., based 360 sprint car organization that is celebrating its 31st consecutive season in 2014.

"To have our logo on the side of Billy Pauch Jr.'s wingless sprinter for the Eastern Storm is a honor for us," said ESS Vice President Dean Reynolds. "USAC has such a storied tradition and the annual swing through the Northeast gets more popular each year."

Pauch will see some action on the ESS tour this season.

"I have to thank Gene, Brian and Bruce so much for all their help with the USAC program. I just love running the wingless sprints and I can not wait to be a part of the Eastern Storm swing at some really top dirt tracks," noted the 26-year-old driver. "I will also look to run a few ESS events which will be cool. They have a neat club with some of the best drivers and going up to New York will be fun."

Specialty Rigging from Reading Pa., will be a major force in the effort. Not only in sponsoring Pauch's Eastern Storm effort but also is a sponsor on Franckowiak's 410 sprint car team driven by Dave Ely.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/ess-to-support-pauch-jr/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Night Before The 500 Tickets On Sale​*
Tickets are on sale for the 69th annual Visit Hendricks County Night Before the 500 at Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis.

The long-standing event showcases USAC midget, Pro Mazda and USF2000 racing May 24 at the .686-mile paved oval.

This event has long been a focal point of the open wheel community dating back to the early 1960's when racing legends such as A. J. Foyt would take part in the midget race prior to racing in the Indianapolis 500 the following day.

In fact, Foyt was the first winner on the Lucas Oil Raceway oval in 1961 and then went on to secure his first Indianapolis 500 win a few days later. Other past winners include Johnny Parsons, Mel Kenyon, Jeff Gordon and Kasey Kahne.

"The longevity of this event transcends generations, making the Visit Hendricks County Night Before the 500 among the most important and prestigious of all USAC Midget races," said Randy Simpson, general manager of Lucas Oil Raceway. "Coupled with Pro Mazda and USF2000 competition, race fans will enjoy a thrilling night of open-wheel action at one of the most exciting short tracks in all of oval racing."

Tickets can be purchased online at www.LucasOilRaceway.com or by calling 317-291-4090.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/night-before-the-500-tickets-on-sale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Weekend Ahead For Lucas Late Models​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and the nation's best drivers will make a three race swing in three states this weekend to start off the month of April.

The nation's premier national touring series will make its first stop at the Jackson Motor Speedway in Byram, Miss., on Friday, April 4. Then on Saturday, April 5 the series will travel to Ark-La-Tex Speedway in Vivian, La. The final leg of the three race weekend will find the series traveling to Outlaw Motorsports Park in Muskogee, Okla., on Sunday, April 6.

All three Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series events will be complete shows that include Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains and a 50-lap feature event, paying $10,000 to win/$800 to start.

In the 2012 edition of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event at the Don Cliburn-promoted Jackson Motor Speedway, Don O'Neal withstood a strong field of entrants before a record-setting crowd and took the victory over some very stiff local competition. In addition to the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series at Jackson Motor speedway, Crates, Modifieds and Super Streets will compete as support classes.

The stars and cars of the series will make their first ever visit to the Ark-La-Tex Speedway that is shaping up to be the biggest event ever held at the Vivian, La., track. The quarter-mile bullring in the state of Louisiana has produced some exciting racing in years past and the great fans in that area are eager to see the nation's best touring drivers compete against their local and regional heroes. Support classes competing on April 5 include Modifieds, Pro Mods and Factory Stocks.

Another new venue on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series schedule in 2014 is Outlaw Motorsports Park in Muskogee, Okla. The three-eighths-mile track is considered one of the nicest dirt tracks in the great state of Oklahoma. Located just south of Tulsa OK, this event is expected to draw a huge crowd to see the stars and cars of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series only visit in the state of Oklahoma. Support class competing on Sunday, April 6 will be the A-Mods.

"The LOLMDS is looking forward to a great weekend of racing in the states of Mississippi, Louisiana and Oklahoma. We're expecting a strong field of drivers for all three events. The fans are already getting excited and will surely see some great racing each night. The drivers get a chance to earn some good money with three $10,000 to win shows in three days. We're looking forward to meeting and working with the staff at each track and everyone is eager to get the green flag in the air,"said Ritchie Lewis, director, Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/busy-weekend-ahead-for-lucas-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Illini 100 Moves To April 25-26​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series' Illini 100, scheduled for this weekend at Farmer City Raceway, has been postponed three weeks to Friday and Saturday, April 25-26, to avoid sub-freezing temperatures, a saturated 
facility and a drenching storm projected to continue into Thursday and Friday.

"This was a tough decision, but after considering the fans, competitors and the facility itself we decided it was in the best interest of all the parties to move the event so everybody could have a better experience," World of Outlaws Late Model Series director Tim Christman said.

Tickets purchased in advance will still be good for the delayed event. The schedule of events April 25-26 will mirror the current event schedule, with qualifying and heat races on Friday night and mains on Saturday, including the $20,000-to-win feature.

The World of Outlaws Late Model Series will next be in action Friday, April 11, at Duck River Raceway Park in Wheel, Tenn., and Saturday, April 12, at Tazewell (Tenn.) Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/illini-100-moves-to-april-25-26/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Olsbergs MSE Welcomes Red Bull For 2014​*
Red Bull will sponsor three-time Global Rallycross championship team Olsbergs MSE for the Red Bull Global Rallycross season.

"We're the most winning team in series history and with new faces and strong partners, we intend to continue that streak," said team owner Andreas Eriksson. "I'm happy to welcome Red Bull to the team, as well as returning partners Ford and Bluebeam."

Fresh talent Joni Wiman will move into the top class of competition this year to pilot the Red Bull/Bluebeam OMSE Ford Fiesta ST. The up-and-coming Finnish driver swept the GRC Lites championship last year, winning every round. With Red Bull support this year, he is expected to be an immediate threat in the SuperCars competition.

"Moving into the top class of competition this year after having such a great run last season in GRC Lites is an amazing opportunity," said Wiman. "Joining the elite Red Bull athlete roster as I take this important step in my career is a dream come true."

The young driver is a protégé of two-time World Rally Champion Marcus Grönholm, who serves as a coach and mentor on the Olsbergs MSE team. Ford returns to the team this year, extending their longstanding relationship with the Olsbergs MSE team continuing to drive the 600-horsepower all-wheel drive Ford Fiesta rallycross SuperCars.

"Together, Ford and OMSE have been a dominant and driving force in Global Rallycross, with Fiesta ST winning three straight GRC championships and 19 X Games medals," said Jamie Allison, director, Ford Racing. "Ford and Olsbergs MSE have built an incredibly successful package with the Ford Fiesta ST and we're looking forward to another strong season."

Bluebeam Software is returning to Olsbergs MSE, joining Red Bull in supporting Wiman's talent behind the wheel.

"We are excited to see how much farther Wiman can push the limits of rallycross this season," said Richard Lee, president and CEO of Bluebeam Software. "With the GRC Lites championship under his belt, wins in every race in the series last season and coaching from Marcus Grönholm, we expect to see some extreme racing from him."

Champion rally driver Patrik Sandell will drive a second OMSE Ford Fiesta ST in the Red Bull Global Rallycross SuperCars category. The Swedish driver is returning for a second year to the series after a strong debut season last year with Ford and Olsbergs MSE.

The successful GRC Lites development series, which debuted last year in the United States as a support to the Global Rallycross championship, will also return this year. With last season's champion Wiman graduating to the SuperCars category, Olsbergs MSE will field young Red Bull phenom Mitchell DeJong in the Red Bull GRC Lites car, as well as up-and-coming Swedish driver Kevin Eriksson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/olsbergs-mse-welcomes-red-bull-for-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hines & Darland Lead USAC To Lawrenceburg​*
Dave Darland and Tracy Hines, second and fourth respectively in the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series standings, continue their pursuit of all-time USAC records this Saturday when the series makes its 2014 Midwest debut at Lawrenceburg Speedway.

Darland has 47 victories and Hines 45 as they continue to challenge all-time series leader Tom Bigelow's record of 52. Hines also continues his pursuit of 1,000 USAC National feature starts, currently at 993, while Darland became the first to reach the 1,000 plateau in February.

Defending series champion Bryan Clauson has a four-point lead over Darland after winning the most recent series race, at Ocala, Fla. in February. Chase Stockon is three points behind Darland in third and just one point ahead of Hines in fourth.

Darland also leads the all-time list of USAC winners at Lawrenceburg with six, compared to Jon Stanbrough's five. Stanbrough is currently eighth in the 2014 standings.

Clauson is also the most recent USAC winner at Lawrenceburg. Kevin Thomas Jr. won twice at the "Burg" in 2103.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/hines-darland-lead-usac-to-lawrenceburg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Leads Outlaws Through Home State​*
Paul McMahan was a 7-year-old quarter-midget racer in California when Steve Kinser, Rick Ferkel and the World of Outlaws first came to town in 1978.

Flash forward to 2014 and that kid is now on top of the world, or to be more precise, the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

Sure, he's moved away, got married, has a couple of kids, but make no mistake, returning Saturday and Sunday to Calistoga Speedway as the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series points leader, even though it's only 10 races into the biggest schedule in motorsports, definitely is not lost on the personable McMahan.

"Back in 1978 when the Outlaws first came to West Capital Raceway, I was 7 years old and got to drive my quarter midget around the track during the national anthem," said McMahan, who earned the 1995 Calistoga Speedway championship. "That was the time when I said that's what I want to do, race with the World of Outlaws. As a kid you think about it all the time but you don't think it'll actually happen. To have that opportunity actually happen is phenomenal in itself, but to be leading the Outlaw points in your home state with all the fans that I grew up around is pretty cool."

It gets better. McMahan, a national champion quarter-midget racer from Elk Grove, Calif., not only got to be part of the show in 1978 at West Capital Raceway, but spent the day after the event hanging out with Kinser and Ferkel at a barbeque, solidifying his career path before he was even in the third grade.

Now residing in suburban Nashville, Tenn., McMahan is in the envious position of sitting atop the point standings over past champions like Daryn Pittman, Donny Schatz, Steve Kinser and Sammy Swindell.

"It's always cool to be on top of the points," McMahan admitted before cautiously adding, "It's way too early to be thinking about that now, though. It's the first time I've led World of Outlaws points. To be there is a good spot, but it's a long road ahead of us."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars race this weekend in Calistoga, a track that certainly plays into McMahan's hand as a previous track champion. He has become a focal point of fan and competitor attention over the past few weeks the series has raced on the West Coast.

"Everyone talks about it, all the owners I've driven for in California, they're very proud of what I've done in my career, but it'd be a lot more special coming back in September if I've still got the point lead and it's a lot more than nine points.

"It's way too early to think about points, we're only 10 races into the season and we've got 80 races to go," McMahan said, while admitting it's nearly impossible to forget the championship standings. "You've got plenty of people who remind you about it through the day through social media."

For now McMahan and his CJB Motorsports team are staying focused on qualifying and winning races. After all, he's come a long way since that night in 1978.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/mcmahan-leads-outlaws-through-home-state/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Sponsoring NDRL Fast Time Award​*
Bell Racing USA and the National Dirt Racing League have announced that Bell will be offering NDRL competitors the Bell Helmets Fast Time Award for the balance of the 2014 season.

Along with their pre-existing season-long commitment, Bell will now provide a gift certificate to the driver who turns in the fastest lap during NDRL Keyser Manufacturing Time Trials.

"We are so very pleased to be able to add to what our competitors can win at each of our events. We know that it takes everything they have to get to and from these races and anytime we can give them something else that helps them along we are thrilled to do it. Bell has been a great partner to us already and we are excited that they wanted to be more involved with our program," said NDRL Marketing Director Jason Babyak.

Bell Racing USA LLC is the world's leading auto racing and karting helmet company. More Champions in all forms of racing have worn Bell Helmets than any other brand. The Bell name is synonymous with innovation, technology, engineering excellence and superior helmet performance.

"This was a great opportunity for Bell to gain even more exposure with the NDRL. Several of the drivers that are running the NDRL series are using our helmets and we want to support those guys as well as introduce new customers to our quality products. So this is a great program for us. We are excited to be involved with the entire NDRL organization and we look forward to a strong relationship in years to come," said Bell Racing's Toby Hallett.

"Bell makes a high quality product that we are proud to represent and promote through the National Dirt Racing League. Those guys are always on the cutting edge of safety technology and they don't rest on their laurels.

They keep trying to innovate and get better. And that is the kind of people and companies we need when it comes to driver safety products. I am very pleased to have them on board presenting our fast time award," said NDRL Series Director Kelley Carlton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/bell-sponsoring-ndrl-fast-time-award/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Deery Summer Series Opener Falls To Rain​*
Saturday's Deery Brothers Summer Series event at Craw*ford County Speedway has been canceled. What was to have been opening night for the 28th annual tour for IMCA Late Models became a casualty of a forecast that can best be summarized as cold and rainy with the potential for freezing precipitation as well.

The race will not be rescheduled. IMCA Eagle Motorsports RaceSaver Sprint Cars were also to have made their Iowa debut Saturday at Crawford County. Davenport Speedway will host the series lidlifter with a Friday, April 11 feature that pays $3,000 to win and a minimum of $300 to start.

Pit gates open at 4 p.m., the grandstand opens at 5 p.m., hot laps are at 6:30 p.m. and racing starts at 7 p.m. Night two of the weekend doubleheader takes the tour to West Liberty Raceway for another $3,000 to win, minimum $300 to start show on Saturday, April 12.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/deery-summer-series-opener-washed-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*D.C. To Host Global Rallycross​*
The Red Bull Global Rallycross Series will bring professional motorsports back to Washington, D.C., June 21-22.

Volkswagen of America, Inc., Andretti Sports Marketing, and Events DC have joined forces to present the event that will be televised live on NBC and will take place on the RFK Festival Grounds.

"Volkswagen is excited to bring professional motorsports back to the Washington, D.C. metro area, and to be involved in such a fast-growing, action-oriented sport," said Clark Campbell, general manager of Experiential Marketing, Volkswagen of America, Inc. "Volkswagen Rallycross DC is the perfect event to showcase the innovative performance of the Volkswagen brand and connect with our core enthusiasts."

Volkswagen Rallycross DC will be partnering with So Others Might Eat, a local charity, to hold a food drive at the event. Fans will have the opportunity to donate non-perishable food items at the gate in return for a special selection of Volkswagen Rallycross DC memorabilia.

"The RFK Stadium Festival Grounds is the perfect setting for Volkswagen Rallycross DC, and we're excited to host this action-packed professional motorsports competition in Washington, D.C. this June," said Erik A. Moses, managing director, Events DC Sports and Entertainment Division. "This event has great appeal for the whole family, with a festival-like atmosphere featuring music, food, and interactive displays, along with high energy racing and compelling community initiatives."

Before on-track activity begins for the weekend, Volkswagen Rallycross DC will host Andretti S.T.A.R. (Science, Technology, And Racing) - a program for kids interested in science and engineering. Participants will travel to different stations that teach an array of scientific concepts using real-world examples derived from racing, inspiring the next generation of engineers and scientists.

"We are proud to continue to bring world-class events to the Mid-Atlantic," said Michael Andretti, CEO, Andretti Sports Marketing. "The Global Rallycross Series is a thrilling and relatively new form of racing that delivers an entirely new demographic to the sport. We can't wait to introduce the energy of one of these events to a new audience at Volkswagen Rallycross DC this June."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/d-c-to-host-global-rallycross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herta To Field GRC Car For Dyne​*
The Barracuda Networks has partnered with Bryan Herta Autosport to field an entry for Austin Dyne in the Red Bull Global Rallycross. Dyne will compete in the No. 14 Barracuda Racing Ford Fiesta SuperCar.

"I am really excited to be expanding into GRC, and to do it with friends and partners like Barracuda and Austin Dyne is ideal," Herta said. "The car looks fantastic and the schedule and TV platform for the series is extremely compelling."

Dyne was named rookie of the year in the NASCAR K&N Pro Series West last year.

"It is exciting to be driving for Barracuda Racing this season," Dyne said.
"This is an outstanding team of people put together here and we are looking forward to getting the Red Bull Global Rallycross season underway in Barbados, May 18."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/herta-to-field-grc-car-for-dyne/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Karlsson First Female World Rallycross Entry​*
Swedish female driver Ramona Karlsson has confirmed she will compete in a minimum of seven rounds in the all-new FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy.

She will compete at the wheel of a Per Eklund Motorsport-run Saab 93 Supercar.

Karlsson began her racing career at the age of 12, winning the Swedish Crosskart Championship twice. In 2000, she competed in her first rally and in 2012 contested six PWRC rounds in what was the championship's first all-female team. Last year, Karlsson was named the Swedish rally driver of the year following another successful season in rallying.

Henning Solberg - who is the elder brother of full-time World RX driver Petter - will join Karlsson in the two-car team. The Saab 93 Supercars will be the only Saab models in this year's World Championship, and will join a plethora of other marques such as Citroen, Audi, Skoda and Renault competing alongside official manufacturer backed entries in World RX including Peugeot, Ford and Volkswagen.

"It feels great to be working with Per Eklund - one of Sweden's top racing drivers," explained 33-year-old Karlsson. "The team has a lot of experience and the Supercar class is where the most extreme rallycross cars are so I'm excited to be involved. I'm obviously looking to fight with the top drivers and it's good that I'm able to score both Euro RX and World RX points this year. I can't wait to get the season underway in Portugal."

"It's really exciting to have Ramona in our team this year," team owner Per Eklund said. "She's already proved how quick she is in a rally car and now rallycross is her next challenge. We've previously invested in young Finland's Topi Heikkinen when he was new in rallycross - and now look where he is. Ramona is the first female in World RX and it will be interesting to follow her development this year."

Martin Anayi, Managing Director of the FIA World Rallycross Championship for IMG Motorsport - a division of IMG, the global sport, fashion, and media company - spoke postively following the latest signings by Per Eklund Motorsport.

"Adding Ramona and Henning to our driver line-up in 2014 is more fantastic news for our Championship," said Anayi. "With the opening round in Portugal just over a month away, all the teams are now in their final preparations for what is expected to be an extremely competitive year of racing ahead.

Ramona is a very talented driver and of course it's encouraging to have another car marque in the form of Saab on the grid. I'm also pleased to hear that Henning will join us again this year, he is one of the most technically astute drivers out there and of course it will be interesting to watch the sibling rivalry between himself and Petter."

Karlsson will begin her 2014 campaign at the season-opening World RX of Portugal in Montalegre, which takes place from May 3-4

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...karlsson-first-female-world-rallycross-entry/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Warrior Region Adds Race Dates​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region has added two dates to this year's calendar.

The two races have been added to the lineup at Double X Speedway in California, Mo., on Thursday, July 3 and Sunday, July 6.

The Independence Day Weekend events hinge around a Saturday, July 5 appearance at the high-banked Randolph County Raceway in Moberly, Mo.

The season for the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region begins on April 19 with a co-sanctioned event at the Springfield (Mo.) Raceway with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Sooner Region.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-warrior-region-adds-race-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jackson Motor Speedway Event Postponed​*
Severe overnight storms with heavy rain have forced the cancellation of Friday night's Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned Southern 50 at Jackson Motor Speedway. The series will look for a suitable make-up date.

"Due to the heavy saturation JMS received last night and this morning, the grounds were just to soggy for us to hold an event this evening,"stated Don Cliburn, Jackson Motor Speedway promoter.

"We really hate to lose this again this year, the last time we raced here was a barn-burner and we can't wait to come back," said Series Director Ritchie Lewis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/jackson-motor-speedway-event-postponed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dale Blaney (14K) Battles Kerry Madsen (29)​*
*Blaney Gets 100th All Star Victory​*
Dale Blaney rewarded his new car owner with a $10,000 victory to open Attica Raceway Park's season Saturday night.

"The Low Rider" led all 40 laps of the Construction Equipment and Supply/ HD Supply Spring Nationals to score his 100th career University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions victory.

Blaney came alive the final seven circuits to pass Craig Mintz and score the win aboard his Tony Kennedy owned No. 14h. The victory is Blaney's 18th career win at Attica of which 14 have been UNOH All Star triumphs.

"Thanks to George (Fisher) he does all the work on this thing," Blaney said. "I'm awful happy to get No. 100 with Tony&#8230;our first win together. To make it 100 and to make it here at this race is pretty special. I love this place. Western Ohio has been very good to me."

"We were really good on the short runs. I really wasn't that great after about 10 laps. I kind of got stuck behind Sebetto (Bryan) and he and Chris Bell were racing. I saw the 09 beside me in one and two and I knew where he was running at so I just picked the pace up a little bit and was really, really fortunate to go down into three and Chris Bell moved to the middle and it left me with the bottom and after that I was running like a scared dog. Craig (Mintz) runs really good here so to get that one is cool," added Blaney. Mintz finished second.

"I think Dale was kind of just pacing himself. When he picked up the pace I didn't have anything for him. I burned everything up trying to catch him," said Mintz beside his Real Geese Decoys/Erie Shore Propane/KS Sales and Service backed No. 09. "That's why he has 100 victories because he got through that lapped traffic a little bit better than we did."

Four-time UNOH All Star champion Tim Shaffer would continue his early season strong runs with a third-place finish in the Bryan Grove No. 45.

"Hats off to Bryan Grove, James Chambers and everyone that's helping us. When you have everybody behind you 100 percent&#8230;.it's showing. We missed it a little bit in the feature but we're in it every night," said Shaffer. Ryan Markham won the UMP late model feature and John Ivy topped the 305 sprint car main event.

*The Finish:*

Dale Blaney, Craig Mintz, Tim Shaffer, Danny Holtgraver, Dean Jacobs, Shane Stewart, Chad Kemenah, Cole Duncan, Caleb Griffith, Chris Andrews, Andrew Palker, Byron Reed, Duane Zablocki, Brian Lay, Bryan Sebetto, Lee Jacobs, Christopher Bell, Caleb Helms, Brandon Martin, Jac Haudenschild, Danny Smith, Jody Keegan, Brad Bowman, Brandon Wimmer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/blaney-gets-100th-all-star-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cocopah To Host Winter Sprint Series​*
Winged sprint car racers who usually have the winter off in the United States will have to rework their schedules this winter.

Arizona's Cocopah Speedway will host the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown for winged 410 sprint cars Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 with each night's feature paying $12,000 to win and a full purse for the four races of nearly $250,000.

"We want to build the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown into one of the biggest events in the sprint car racing world, a destination event for drivers and race fans alike," said Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess.

Burgess noted that the roots of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown harken back to February of 2013 when three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup champion Tony Stewart raced in a two-night event at Cocopah Speedway and dubbed it the raciest track out west, a race track he wanted to visit again.

"Tony talked about Cocopah Speedway being perfect for a winter sprint car series and things progressed from there," said Burgess, who recalled that one of his staff contacted him and said he was asked to visit Stewart in his trailer when Stewart was at Cocopah Speedway in 2013. There, Stewart asked Burgess about the possibilities of hosting a winter sprint car series at the track.

"My initial reaction was, 'This is big,'" said Burgess, "And, 'We can do this.'"
Since that time, the proposed series has gained traction with a wide variety of supporters, enough so, Burgess said, "To take it off the drawing board and make it a reality."

It will not be the first winter winged sprint car series in Arizona. Slick 50-sponsored a series during the early 1990s that was held at Canyon Speedway Park.

Official rules for the four races will be announced shortly and the series will likely follow along the lines of the most popular winged 410 rules in the country.

Burgess said Tony Stewart Racing's Jimmy Carr played a significant role in gaining the support of race teams for this event.

Tony Stewart Racing, Kasey Kahne Racing and Larson Marks Racing are among the teams committed to participate.

Former sprint car racer and Dodge City Raceway Park promoter Tommy Estes Jr. will serve as race director for the series.

"I'm delighted to have Tommy involved," Burgess said. "He is widely respected in the sprint car world. I am excited to work with him again and for Lenna Miller (Cocopah Speedway race director) and the rest of the staff to have the chance to work with him as well."

Cocopah Speedway has played host to a variety of sprint car events, including winged and non-wing 360s and 410s under both regional and national touring series. Before coming to Cocopah Speedway, Burgess previously worked as Region Director for the American Sprint Car Series Northwest Region. Cocopah Speedway has undergone a massive transformation under Burgess' guidance.

"This series is going to be huge," Burgess said. "I have just pure happiness for the Cocopah Indian Tribe and the many, many volunteers and supporters who have spent so much time and money to first, just get the track open again, then to not only have their efforts rewarded with such a beautiful facility but to have people of this caliber in the racing world encourage and want to endorse such an event. It really doesn't get any better than that."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/cocapah-to-host-winter-sprint-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*More USAC .25 Midget Race Winners​*
The USAC Honda .25 Midget program made their second stop of the 2014 Generation Next National Tour this weekend at the Valley of the Sun Club in Phoenix.

For more than 50 years, the South Mountain Park property has partnered with this youth based sport to allow children of the Phoenix area the chance to race quarter midgets. The likes of USAC Triple Crown winners J.J. Yeley and Jerry ***** Jr. got their racing careers started at this track.

While the total car count of the weekend was at 100, it was the largest event held at the Phoenix Club since the USAC series began six years ago.

"We are encouraged by the many people traveling this year already," said Series Director Kyle McCain.

In addition to the racing, the families again collected more than $510 at this event for their Autism Awareness Drive. This brings their total to more than $1,100 in just two races.

First time winners on the tour were Colby Sokol of Peyton, Colo. (Jr Honda), Michael Clancy of Ortonville, Mich. (Honda Lt 160) and six-year-old Tyler Reif of Henderson, Nev. (Briggs Jr Animal). Past series champion Carson Hocevar of Portage, Mich., took home three gold medals for his wins in the Hvy Honda, Briggs Sr Animal and Hvy World Formula classes.

Famous Rhodes of Parkland, Fla., won in Lt Mod, Logan Heath of Hereford, Ariz., won in Briggs Lt World Formula, Zane Almond of Tucson, Ariz., won Sr Honda and Berklee Jimenez of San Antonio, Texas, took the win in Honda Hvy 160. Rookie winners were Talon Edwards and Gabby Valenzuela, both of Phoenix.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/more-usac-25-midget-race-winners/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Snags I-80 Sprint Cash​*
Mounting a late race charge, Danny Lasoski powered the Mark and Parker Burch No. 1m to the top spot at the I-80 Speedway, claiming the $2,500 winner's check with the Speedway Motors ASCS Midwest Region.

Lining up seventh for the start, Lasoski hung in the top five most of the race as polesitter Ian Madsen jumped to the lead, surrendering the point in traffic on lap 10 to the Buffalo Wild Wings No. 82 of Kevin Swindell.

Caution waved with seven laps to run, the charge was on from Lasoski who worked past the battling due of Swindell and Madsen for the lead on lap 23 in dramatic fashion.

Lasoski was untouchable the final two rounds with Swindell holding onto second. Justin Henderson worked past Madsen in the closing laps to claim third. Madsen grabbed fourth with Lee Grosz making up the top five.

*The Finish:*

Danny Lasoski, Kevin Swindell, Justin Henderson, Ian Madsen, Lee Grosz, Terry McCarl, Jack Dover, Jake Martens, Jason Martin, Jordan Boston, Tony Bruce Jr., Tyler Drueke, Cole Wood, Ryan Roberts, Trevor Grossenbacher, Joe Beaver, Ryan Bickett, Dusty Ballenger, Jason Danley, Wade Nygaard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/lasoski-snags-i-80-sprint-cash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal Stars In Western Sprints​*
Ryan Bernal cruised to victory in Sunday night's USAC Western Classic Sprint Car Series feature at Calistoga Speedway.

Bernal took the lead from Trevor Schmid on lap three and led the remainder of the 20-lap race on the three-eighths-mile dirt track.

Bernal held off point leader Geoff Ensign for the victory with Richard Vander Weerd, Landon Hurst and Jace Vander Weerd rounding out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Ryan Bernal, Geoff Ensign, Richard Vander Weerd, Landon Hurst, Jace Vander Weerd, Trevor Schmid, Matt Mitchell, Nic Faas, Marty Hawkins, Terry Schank Jr., Scott Hall, D.J. Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-stars-in-western-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Surprise! Swanson Conquers Terre Haute​*
After racing in pavement races last year for DePalma Motorsports, Kody Swanson took advantage of his first dirt start with the team in the Silver Crown Series presented by Traxxas by winning Sunday's "Sumar Classic" at the Terre Haute Action Track.

The California driver took the lead on lap 38 and was untouchable over a long green-flag run to win in the Radio Hospital No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire.

"To be able to run with these guys all year, I don't know if I can describe how excited I am to run for the championship with this team. I thought, 'Man, wouldn't we really surprise some people if we went to Terre Haute, a place that I shouldn't be any good at, and pull off a win?'" Swanson said. "We've put together a dirt sprint car and went to Florida and last night at Lawrenceburg, just trying to get me better, so to reward that the first race out is special. This group works so hard and has so much passion for Silver Crown racing, so I'm really proud to win here for them."

Swanson led from the outset after qualifying second, but a flurry of early cautions posed restart after restart for him to hold of challenges. Chris Windom vaulted to second, as Bobby East also moved forward to shuffle polesitter Tracy Hines back to fourth. That foursome came to a pivotal restart on lap 35, when Swanson continued to lead on the high side.

Windom hit the bottom to take the lead after the green came out, taking the lead as they completed lap 36. Hines was surging back to the front, as he bolted by Windom to claim the point on lap 37. By then, Swanson had regained his momentum on the top to take the lead as the field completed the 38th lap.

Hines was back to Swanson's inside, about to take the lead as they finished lap 40, but a caution came out, giving Swanson the lead back. On the restart, he jumped to the bottom and pulled away from the field.

Swanson lapped up to fourth while distancing his lead, facing no challenges as the race went green the remainder of the 100-lap distance. For Swanson, it was his fourth career series win.

"I knew the top was getting awful thin, even early on, as I was leading. I thought I'd have to come down at some point, but it was great to race with those guys and battle my way back to the lead," Swanson said. "I think changing with the race track, and being able to move around when you need to, is so important to win on dirt and I'm still learning that. To put together a whole race at Terre Haute and win is exciting for all of us."

Hines finished second in the Lightfoot Racing No. 16 Beast/Chevy, and Jerry *****, Jr. moved up to finish third in his first race aboard the Fred Gormly - RPM Auto Enterprise No. 98 DRC/Mopar.

Bobby East began his quest for a third-straight Silver Crown title by finishing fourth in the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevrolet Performance No. 10 Maxim/Chevy, while Zach Daum rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/surprise-swanson-conquers-terre-haute/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Leads KKR Sweep At Calistoga​*
Kasey Kahne Racing dominated the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series weekend at Calistoga Speedway as Daryn Pittman put the finishing touches on a masterful Sunday night for the three-car team.

Pittman led teammates Brad Sweet, who won Saturday night, and Cody Darrah to the checkered flag at picturesque half-mile Calistoga in California's mountainous wine country to become the first teammates in series history to sweep the top three finishing positions.

Pittman earned the Sunday night victory in his Great Clips No. 9 car by passing polesitter Darrah on lap 17, then holding off Sweet to the checkered flag. Rico Abreu finished fourth with Joey Saldana rounding out the top five.

Darrah and his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb Ollie's Bargain Outlet No. 4 led the field to green and built a lead while the field raced side-by-side behind him, including a duel for fourth between Saldana and two-time champion Jason Meyers. The two swapped positions several times before Meyers took the position on lap eight as Pittman and Sweet set their sights on Darrah.

Nine laps into the 25-lap feature the leaders hit traffic, with Darrah moving through the first few cars while Pittman was unable to make a move. On lap 11 Pittman started weaving through the traffic and began tracking down Darrah. Two laps later Sweet had caught the leaders, battling with Pittman back and forth before Pittman moved ahead and started reeling in Darrah.

Pittman closed within a car length on lap 15 and on lap 17 went to the bottom in turn three and made the line stick to pass his teammate coming out fourth corner.

The lone caution of the event was on lap 20 for a slowing Logan Schuchart. When the green flag flew to restart, Sweet went to the top to get a run on Pittman, but Pittman stuck the car on the bottom and took his second win of the season.

"For us to finish one, two, three for our organization is awesome," said Pittman. "To be leading it makes it that much better. I'd be happy if I ran third to these two guys. Brad (Sweet) has been the car to beat all year so for him to drive by us and for us to get back by him when he made a mistake and missed the bottom is a big win for this team. We haven't been struggling by any means, but we just haven't got the wins and may be the top fives we think we should be getting. We got lucky we got back by Brad and were able to get the lead and luckily we were able to hold on to it."

Sweet, who also set quick time on Sunday night, followed up his third win of the season on Saturday with a runner-up finish in the SureTestSupplies.com No. 49.

"It just shows you how great this organization is," said Sweet. "You know three cars, this isn't an easy competition it isn't easy to come out here and run top three with these guys.

Hopefully Kasey's in Texas smiling at us you know watching three cars battle for a win like that. I got by Daryn (Pittman) there for a second and kind found the bottom and then I missed the bottom and kind gave that spot back. The right rear started going down a little low and we were just kind of happy to bring it home in second."

Trying to break up the sweep was Abreu, who continued attacking Darrah all the way to the checkered flag. Darrah was able to hold the position to complete the sweep for KKR.

"With such an open notebook here, everyone can see each other's set-up," said Darrah. "I didn't think I was going to get the start. Starting on the bottom all night has been tough, but I got the jump and got out there. I was making pretty good pace, but I got to the back of that lapped car and felt like I wasn't gaining. I started to move around and I put together two terrible laps together there. I didn't see the hole off of two until I got in it and I kind of cheated three and four and really slowed up and Daryn got by us. I felt like our car was good enough to win and I didn't put it together for them. This is awesome to be out here top three with our guys."

Donny Schatz finished ninth in the event and remains the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship leader by one point over Pittman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/pittman-leads-kkr-sweep-at-calistoga/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bachetti Is The Hard Clay Master​*
Andy Bachetti shook off the bad luck that has plagued him at Orange County Fair Speedway in a big way Sunday afternoon.

The Sheffield, Mass., driver wired the field, leading from start-to-finish to win the inaugural National Dirt Racing League (NDRL) Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP big-block/small-block modified Hard Clay Open presented by United Pump & Tank, East Coast Speed/ECS Auto and West Point Golf.

The event was a co-promotion involving Brett Deyo of BD Motorsports Media LLC and track managers Michael Gurda IV and Howard Commander.

Bachetti, 38, staved off the race-long advances of young Anthony Perrego, who succumbed to a flat right-rear tire in the final laps, and outdistanced defending Orange County track champion Tim Hindley, who drove from 19th to finish second in the Joe Sarvis-owned No. 94.

"Man, it feels good to be back in victory lane again at Orange County," said Bachetti, a former track regular who now competes weekly at Accord and Lebanon Valley (N.Y.) speedways. "With all these fans and cars here today, it's even better."

Bachetti - a three-time Orange County 358 modified champion - earned $5,000 from the base purse, $400 cash as the halfway leader from Rock Fantasy Concert, Smoke Shop & Pinball Room and an additional $237 in lap money and contingency awards for a total of $5,637 plus. A field of 59 NDRL modifieds vied for 28 feature starting spots.

Bachetti opted for big-block power in his No. 34 Teo-Pro car. Following a redraw of the top-12 passing-points earners from heat races, he started the 50-lap main from the pole.

Bachetti launched into the lead from the outset. But all eyes were on Perrego early on. The 20-year-old, who started eighth, cracked the top five on lap six in Gary Mann's New York Truck Parts No. 55. Perrego drove to fourth on lap seven and vaulted to second at the 18th circuit. During the mid-portions of the race, Perrego closed to within a car-length of race-leading Bachetti.

Lapped traffic proved to be a scare for Bachetti at lap 31. In turn two, he briefly tangled with Darwin Greene. The yellow flew for Greene's ensuing spin. Another quick caution for debris on lap 32 set the stage for a green-flag run.

Perrego chased Bachetti around the five-eighths-mile until his right-rear tire went down on lap 47 to draw the caution.

Hindley, the Fair Oaks, N.Y., driver who had methodically worked through traffic from his 19th starting spot, inherited second. Hindley's bid ended one spot short, as Bachetti made history earning the first-ever NDRL Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP triumph.

Hindley's second-place finish was worth $4,000, plus $500 in lap money, $250 from Simplicity Design as the highest-finishing track regular and an additional $210 from McGannon Excavating as the Hard Charger for a total of $4,960.

Accord Speedway short-track ace Danny Tyler of Cottekill, N.Y., finished a solid third, racing inside the top-three for the entire distance in his family owned No. 97T. Tyler earned $2,500 for third, $200 in memory of Judy Tuit courtesy of the Tuit family and Mike Sparta Trucking and $323 in lap money for a total of $3,023 plus contingencies.

Danny Johnson of Rochester, N.Y., guided the Chris Gennarelli-owned No. 86 from 18th position to finish fourth and veteran Jeff Heotzler of Wallkill, N.Y., advanced from 15th to finish fifth in Mel Schrufer's No. 2a small-block.

*The Finish:*

Andy Bachetti, Tim Hindley, Danny Tyler, Danny Johnson, Jeff Heotzler, Billy Van Inwegen, J.R. Heffner, Tommy Meier, Stewart Friesen, Jimmy Davis, Brett Hearn, Bob McGannon, Ryan Watt, Matt Billings, Rich Eurich, Anthony Perrego, Jeremy Markle, Donnie Corellis, Darwin Greene, Danny Creeden, Duane Howard, Chris Whitehead, Matt Jester, Gary Edwards Jr., Tim Kerr, Michael Sabia, Jerry Higbie Jr., Craig Mitchell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/bachetti-is-the-hard-clay-master/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Prevails at Perris​*
Joey Saldana converted his seventh quick time of the season into his first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season on Saturday night in the SoCal Showdown at Perris Auto Speedway.

Daryn Pittman made him earn it. Saldana was forced to hold off repeated slide job attempts by the defending series champion before eventually taking the checkered flag. Pittman wound up second with his KKR teammate Brad Sweet in third. Sammy Swindell and Paul McMahan rounded out the top five.

Saldana has been remarkable in qualifying this season, setting the pace for the night by earning his seventh quick time in 14 events behind the wheel of the Motter Equipment HE&M Saw No. 71M to guarantee him a starting position in the dash, where for the second consecutive night a "0" was drawn for the invert.

The 30-lap A-main showcased a battle between Saldana, who won in 2012 at Perris, and Pittman, who won last season at Perris. Saldana won the original start, but a spin in turn one by Friday night winner Cody Darrah forced a complete restart. Pittman, who was on the pole, took a run into turn one to try a slide job on Saldana, but as Pittman slid up the track Saldana again powered around him for the lead.

A caution on lap 2 gave Pittman another chance, and on the restart on Saldana chose the top line, but Pittman used some grip on the bottom to power to the lead in the Great Clips No. 9 Kasey Kahne Racing machine. Pittman was forced into a defensive stance as Saldana threw a slide job in turn two on the following lap. Saldana, too, slid up the track allowing Pittman to hold the lead.

Then a caution flew again on with five laps complete. Pittman chose the bottom, which put to the outside Saldana. Pittman looked for the grip, but Saldana got a strong run as well. Pittman led into the corner on the bottom, but Saldana surged to the lead to make the pass to go in front, where he remained for the rest of the way.

Pittman and Sweet closed the gap to Saldana on lap 11, and pulled to Saldana's bumper on lap 13 before another caution flew. Saldana chose the top and used a great restart to cruise to the win.

Saldana and his team celebrated its first victory of the year with a few special guests with the team.

"We have Workshops for Warriors here tonight and we owe a lot to them or we couldn't be out here racing," said Saldana, of the Brownsburg, Ind. "If it wasn't for all the veterans out there that work hard for us, I couldn't do what I love to do, which is race. A great night for us, we'll take it Daryn definitely made me work for it, it was tough. It was just a good night. Thanks to Dan Motter, he's is in Chile at the moment, but I'm sure he was pretty excited. Actually Daryn pretty much showed me the track was kind of moving down a little bit and had some drive, but up until that point it was crazy on those restarts."

Pittman kept the pressure on Saldana all night, really closing the gap in the waning laps.

"I felt like we probably had the best car, even after he got the lead we could run him back down," said Pittman, the 2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion from Owasso, Okla. "Unless he made a mistake and I was able to get some speed on him on the straight away it was hard to pull the trigger and slide him, the track was just tough. We had a good car, really felt like those restarts were critical and just didn't know what to do. I probably could have used more race track on the front stretch to slow down his momentum on the starts and a couple of the ones I bailed out on maybe I didn't have to."

After winning last weekend in Calistoga, Sweet was the lone native of the Golden State on the podium on the final night of the California Spring Break Tour, which has featured eight races in California over the past several weeks. Sweet held off a late-race charge from Swindell to put the SureTestSupplies.com No. 49 of Kasey Kahne Racing on the podium.

"We'll take it after last night," said Sweet, a native of Grass Valley, Calif., who had a rough night on Friday at Kings Speedway. "We were good all night, like Daryn said it was just tough to get a run. I've got my grandparents here and some friends and family so it's always good to run in front of them. I'm pretty happy to come home in third. I raced pretty hard with Sammy [Swindell] for third and fourth and we were able to bring it out here on the front stretch so that's all you can ask for tonight and we'll go on to the next one."

Five-time champion Donny Schatz continues to lead the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship standings, taking a seven-point advantage into Tuesday's race in El Paso, Texas. McMahan is hanging tough in second as Pittman gained ground and trails Schatz by only 12 points. Saldana is in the fourth place only 39 points behind while Sweet rounds out the top five trailing by 46 points.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Tuesday night, April 15, at El Paso Speedway Park, where last year Steve Kinser picked up his first win of the season.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2014/04/Saldana-Prevails-at-Perris.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Highlights of Perris Auto Speedway WoO A Main​*
*The Brownsburg Bullet Wins At P.A.S.​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Demon Wins​*
Defending AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series champion Damion Gardner dominated Saturday night's feature during the So-Cal Sprint Car Spectacular at Perris Auto Speedway.

Gardner took the lead from Matt Mitchell on lap four and led the remainder of the 30-lap event on the half-mile dirt track.

Fast-qualifier Mike Spencer worked his way to a second-place finish, while Mitchell, Nic Faas and Austin Williams rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Damion Gardner, Mike Spencer, Matt Mitchell, Nic Faas, Austin Williams, Gary Taylor, Rickie Gaunt, Cory Kruseman, Brody Roa, Cody Swanson, Ronnie Gardner, Greg Alexander, Logan Williams, A.J. Bender, Verne Sweeney, J.J. Ercse, Kenny Perkins, Cody Williams, Seth Wilson, David Bezio, Corey Ballard, Cal Smith.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/gardner-controls-usac-cra-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Sweeps Kokomo Grand Prix​*
Rico Abreu made a statement on the opening weekend of Honda National Midget racing as he swept the inaugural "Kokomo Grand Prix" with Saturday night's 40-lap feature win.

The St. Helena, Calif., made it his sixth career win as he led a podium sweep for the potent Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports team.

"What a great weekend and great team to be associated with," Abreu said. "This is definitely the best midget team in the country, and they deserve it. Midget Week last year was a confidence booster for me, and ever since then, we've been up front a lot. It's not easy to do that in this group. What a great track to win at, and to sweep the weekend."

Michael Pickens and Bryan Clauson led the field to green, but Tyler Courtney shot from row-two to the lead on the opening lap, just before a red flag came out for rookie Spencer Bayston in turn-one.

After another caution two laps later, Kevin Thomas Jr. clawed past Courtney to take over the point. Just a few laps later, defending national champ Christopher Bell got rolling on the high side and took the lead on lap nine. On lap 14, Bell bounced through turn-three with what turned out to be a broken right-rear stop. Under the yellow, Thomas Jr. went to the work area with a flat right-rear tire. Both restarted.

Clauson assumed the lead for the restart, but Abreu was wound up on the top and immediately took the lead of turn-two on lap 14. The two pulled away from the field, with Clauson closing back in as they started to put cars a lap down. Just as Clauson seemed ready to pounce, caution returned with 13 laps to go.

With less than ten laps to go, Clauson hopped through turns one and two while running second, leaving third-running Pickens and top-five-running Darren Hagen with no place to go. All three cars were done for the night. Bell was on the move after the restart, climbing to third behind Thorson before a final caution set up a dash to the checkers for the three teammates.

Abreu did not separate much from Thorson, who had a run low off turn-four coming to the white but could not get close enough to pull the trigger, as Abreu won in the Toyota TRD - Curb Records No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyotas.

"I fell back on the start, and the track was so green, I didn't quite know where to go. I got going and then the top cleaned off, and I got to the lead after Bell's bad luck. The long green was a challenge, but I had to just pick them off one-by-one, and I saw Bryan flash inside me once. The top in three and four was pretty far around, and I knew he'd be good on the bottom there. I just had to finish strong and be mistake-free. You have to respect this place; I left this place last year in an ambulance and leaving this year with two wins," Abreu said.

It was Thorson's best-career National midget finish after starting 13th in the Kunz/Curb-Agajanian - Toyota TRD No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I fell back even farther than where I started early in the race, but I started picking them off by halfway. I got to Rico and it was like old times. I could hang with him, but I had to get back up to the top where he was in one and two, and he was better there. Running up front with guys like my teammates is huge for my confidence. It's great to go out knowing I have the best car owners and crew chiefs in the business," Thorson said.

Bell completed his comeback from the earlier trip to the work area by rounding out the podium in his Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"There's some nights where you run third and you're happy with it, and there's another nights where you're disappointed. I know we had a car to win the race. It was a bummer, breaking a stop like that. Luckily, we were able to get it fixed and get back out there to salvage. We were looking at taking a big hit in points, but they were ready to fix it, so hat's off to them," Bell said.
Tracy Hines finished fourth and Tyler Thomas rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/abreu-sweeps-kokomo-grand-prix/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarl Is MOWA Master​*
Terry McCarl got the jump on Craig Dollansky at the start and led all 30 laps of Saturday night's Midwest Open Wheel ***'n sprint car feature at 34 Raceway.

McCarl was out front the entire way to bank the $3,000 top prize while teenager Paul Nienhiser raced his way past Dollansky to finish second.

Dollansky, Kevin Swindell and Ian Madsen rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Terry McCarl, Paul Nienhiser, Craig Dollansky, Kevin Swindell, Ian Madsen, Jerrod Hull, Jason Johnson, Josh Schneiderman, A.J. Bruns, Cole Wood, Ryan Bunton, Jimmy Light, Ben Wagoner, Joey Moughan, John Dines, Korey Weyant, Dakota Hendrickson, Scott Neitzel, Bronson Maeschen, Jarrod Schneiderman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/mccarl-is-mowa-master/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Snider Nips Nichols At Stockton​*
Darin Snider rocketed to the finish line by inches over hard-charging Chad Nichols to score the Bay Cities Racing ***'n midget victory Saturday Stockton 99 Speedway.

Following the fast-paced duo was Nick Chivello in the Dan Chivello Beast Esslinger, the only other driver to be on the winner's lap at the conclusion of the 30-lap feature.

Snider immediately jumped into the lead from his inside second row starting berth, besting pole-sitter Mark Maliepaard's Beast/Esslinger into the first turn. Outside front row starter Cody Gerhardt quickly succumbed to fourth-starting Nick Chivello and Nichols, who had started sixth in his Beast/Esslinger. By the end of the first lap Maliepaard slipped to fourth. Fast-qualifier Nichols challenged Chivello's Beast/Esslinger and jumped to second one lap later.

By the third round Snider, handling the Lauren Snider Beast/Mopar, held a scant lead over Nichols as both began to pull away from the pack. From that point on all eyes were on the two leaders. It became a game of cat-and-mouse as Nichols challenged the leader repeatedly lap-after-lap with the field steadily falling far behind. On the seventh round, the first car to be lapped was Snider's own sister, midget rookie Jodi Snider, making only her second midget start aboard the Floyd Alvis Stealth/Esslinger.

Nichols continued the pressure on the leader, crossing the finish line on the eighth lap side-by-side, but failing to roust Snider from the lead. Nichols utilized inside and outside attempts to unseat Snider, nearly making it stick on lap-19, several times sliding from the inside line, up in front for the lead, only to have Snider dive back down, powering out of the turn to retain his edge.

The only caution flag came on the 27th circuit when Maliepaard completed a half-spin from track center to the pole in the first turn, sliding in the liquid spewing from his own car. This allowed third-running Chivello to move up directly behind the two leaders, but, at the drop of the green, he was unable to match the resumption of the torrid Snider/Nichols pace.

With but four laps remaining Nichols applied all of his skills, mercilessly threatening Snider around the quarter-mile paved oval, moving up along side on several occasions. On the final lap, with Nichols charging to the inside, the two cars appeared to touch in turn one. It looked as though Nichols finally had the upper hand as they raced down the backstretch with Nichols maintaining the inside edge. Through the final turn and onto the front straight Nichols made his final challenge, powering out of the turn, side by side within an inch or two of Snider, and crossing the line just short of a last-lap victory. Snider took his masterful drive to the finish by a wheel length for the win.

The jubilant driver stated afterward, "Another lap and I'm sure Nichols would have won - he would have had the inside line going into the first turn, that would have been it."

Chivello placed third some distance back as the remainder of the field trailed one or more laps in arrears.

*The Finish:*

Darin Snider, Chad Nichols, Nick Chivello, Cody Gerhardt, Gary Conterno, Floyd Alvis, Jodi Snider, Mark Maliepaard, Mike Donaldson, Bill Lindsey, J.R. Williams, Rick Holbrook, Jimmy Screeton, Kevin Morris.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/snider-nips-nichols-at-stockton/








*Noble Masters Madera Midget Run​*
Dylan Noble took the lead on lap 25 of Saturday's HPD USAC Western Pavement Midget Series event at Madera Speedway en route to victory at the third-mile asphalt oval.

Shawn Buckley led the first 19 laps before giving way to Cody Jessop on lap 20. Jessop led until lap 24 when Noble tracked him down.

Jessop settled for second ahead of Toni Breidinger, Buckley and Duke Love.

*The Finish:*

Dylan Noble, Cody Jessop, Toni Breidinger, Shawn Buckley, Duke Love, Annie Breidinger, Joel Rayborne, Tom Patterson, Ashley Hazelton, Jesse James Burks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/noble-masters-madera-midget-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Springsteen Is Deery LM Boss​*
With a thunderstorm in the forecast, Colby Springsteen proved lightning-fast on the track Saturday night at West Liberty Raceway.

Springsteen caught Nick Marolf in traffic on the 10th circuit, then ran away with the win in the Deery Brothers Summer Series main event, leading the last 30 laps and taking the checkered flag nearly half a straightaway in front of Jeff Aikey.

The IMCA Late Model tour feature was slowed by caution just once, on lap 12. Aikey and early leader Marolf swapped second following the restart; Aikey got the spot for good with 10 laps left but couldn't muster a challenge to Springsteen, who earned $3,000 for the victory.

Marolf, "B" qualifier Justin Kay and Jason Rauen completed the top five.
Kay was the hard charger, passing 12 cars to finish fourth. He also won the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing.

The win was Springsteen's Deery career second. His first came at the IMCA Speedway Motors Super Nationals fueled by Casey's in 2011.

*The Finish:*

Colby Springsteen, Jeff Aikey, Nick Marolf, Justin Kay, Jason Rauen, Denny Eckrich, Ryan Dolan, Ray Guss Jr., Tyler Bruening, Tommy Elston, Andy Eckrich, Kevin Kile, Scott Fitzpatrick, Rob Moss, Joel Callahan, Kyle Hinrichs, Jay Johnson, Darrel DeFrance, Jay Chenoweth, Nate Beuseling, Matt Ryan, Spencer Diercks, Jon Merfeld, Brian Harris.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-dirt-series/springsteen-is-deery-lm-boss/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marlar Gets First WoO LMS Win​*
Mike Marlar took advantage of Tim McCreadie's misfortune and captured Saturday night's Scion of Knoxville 50 World of Outlaws Late Model Series A-Main at Tazewell Speedway.

This was Marlar's first-career World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory, and he became the series' seventh different winner this season in seven races after holding off Shane Clanton and Rick Eckert to the checkered flag as championship leader Darrell Lanigan finished fourth with last year's top rookie Eric Wells rounding out the top five.

"We actually scaled back on racing this year and I think we're going to have one of our best year's yet," said Marlar. "My steering is bent, my arms are tired, but with all the help from my family and friends, Ronnie Delk (car owner), all of the work they put in, we're going stay in there and drive it all we can."

McCreadie and Marlar brought the field of 24 to life for the start of the 50-lapper with McCreadie jumping to the high side and the early lead. Marlar tucked under T-Mac for second with Lanigan moving from his eighth spot to the fifth position by the second circuit. By the sixth lap, sixth-starting Clanton and his Capital Race Cars entry passed Eckert for the third spot.

"We're good, just need a little lady luck to start up front and maybe we can win one," said runner-up Clanton.

Eckert held on to a third place-finish and said tire choice was the key.
"He was a little bit softer on the left rear tire, that one restart he took the bottom off two and snuck by me and I just couldn't get him back cleared," said Eckert.

Eckert turned the fastest overall lap of Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, circling the blistering-fast third- mile oval in 11.390 seconds.

Darrell Lanigan continues to lead the overall World of Outlaws Late Model Series championship with six top-five's and seven top-10s through seven feature events.

*The Finish:*

Mike Marlar, Shane Clanton, Rick Eckert, Darrell Lanigan, Eric Wells, Chase Junghans, Morgan Bagley, Clint Smith, Rick "Boom" Briggs, Brandon Sheppard, Chub Frank, Josh Putnam, Bryan Hendrix, Jeff Wolfenbarger, Mark Gant, Frank Heckenast Jr., Jack Sullivan, Billy Ogle Jr., Tim McCreadie, Terry Wolfenbarger, Kyle Bronson, Wade Howerton, Steve Smith.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ws-late-models/marlar-gets-first-woo-lms-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Meyers, Bloomfield & CH Motorsports​*
Three proven winners are uniting in an attempt to win two of sprint car racing's biggest races.

Two-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Jason Meyers and crew chief Brian Bloomfield will be uniting with CH Motorsports, which won the 50th annual Knoxville Nationals with Tim Shaffer driving.

Meyers and Bloomfield will join the CH Motorsports No. 83 for the Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway and the Knoxville Nationals.

In addition, the duo will use engines provided by Charlie Garrett in the car owned by Aaron Call and Janet Holbrook.

"I am really thrilled about this opportunity," Meyers stated. "It is exciting that Janet and Aaron, not only contacted myself, but Brian Bloomfield as well. They are assembling a great group of people and I have always believed that one of the biggest part of being successful is having the right people.

"Janet and Aaron are putting together the right people and are giving me a great opportunity to win two races that I don't have a trophy on my mantle from. I just wish it was summer, because I cannot wait to work with Aaron, Janet, my longtime crew chief and good friend, Brian, and Charlie Garrett."
While the CH Motorsports team has won the Knoxville Nationals, it has never won the Kings Royal.

"We know going into these big races you really have to put yourselves in a good position," explained Call. "That includes before you even go to the race track. We have the equipment to do it. We won the Nationals in 2010 and have improved our Knoxville program since then. The people are as important as the equipment, so we thought with Jason driving the car and Brian calling the shots would be our best option to have a shot at winning both races. We are excited about it and are really looking forward to July and August. We could not be more delighted that everyone decided to come on board to put this deal together."

"We are beyond thrilled to bring Jason and Brain back together in our car," Holbrook said. "Between the two, they have numerous wins and we are hoping that we will be able to provide them the opportunity they need to add two key wins to their list."

Meyers recently ran the West Coast WoO swing with Tarlton Racing.
"It was great getting back in the car to run the west coast Outlaw races," Meyers explained. "It is great to have these races under my belt with the series prior to our summer plans at Eldora and Knoxville. This was a good warm-up for me and I can't wait until I can get behind the wheel of the 83 car this summer."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/meyers-bloomfield-ch-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Heading For Eldora Saturday​*
Ohio - With 185 completed events and 71 different winners, Eldora Speedway and the United States Auto Club (USAC) enters its 53rd consecutive year of association on the venerable half-mile clay oval this Saturday evening with the annual Don Branson/Jud Larson Classic for non-winged sprint cars.

Of the 71 different winners, 39 have repeated their Eldora wins at least one-time, and four of them remain active in USAC racing. Ironically those four account for 12 wins out of the past 16 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series events at Eldora; to shut out drivers aspiring to either increase their presence on the win list or etch their name into the Eldora archives.

Veteran Tracy Hines sits second on the all-time win list and has been the most prolific of the quartet by capturing five of his nine Eldora wins during this time span, a period in which Robert Ballou has scored his three USAC wins. Jerry ***** Jr. picked up two of his three wins during this interval with current USAC point leader Dave Darland notching one win to increase his total to four.

Now retired from active racing, Levi Jones was in that 16-race mix that includes Brad Sweet, Kyle Larson and most recently Chris Windom as first-time USAC winners at Eldora.

Darland, Hines, *****, Ballou and Windom are expected to be competing Saturday in anticipation of increasing their win count and extending the momentum of repeat winners. Their opposition will be a bevy of drivers seeking their first USAC checkered flag at the historic Rossburg, Ohio, speed plant.

Atop that list are the four drivers that follow Darland in the current USAC point rankings, including two-time defending champion Bryan Clauson. Clauson's resume shows two USAC Silver Crown victories at Eldora, but none in the division that he has dominated in over the past two years. That fact, plus, by his standards, a disappointing fourth-place ranking will be the fuel behind his drive Saturday.

Justin Grant (second), Chase Stockon (third) and Brady Bacon (fifth) also continue their chase towards the USAC National championship Saturday winless in Eldora competition; a fact they hope to change. Hines enters the fray seventh in the point chase, while Ballou is ninth and ***** sixteenth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-heading-for-eldora-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Payne Takes MLRA Spring Nationals Finale​*
Racing from the outside pole Saturday night at Lucas Oil Speedway, Jeremy Payne worked underneath Tony Jackson Jr. with a lapped car between them and rolled to victory in the Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n Fox 22 Spring Nationals Presented by RacingJunk.com.

Once out front Payne worked the top side of the speedway until a caution waved with 13 laps to go. On the final restart he moved to the bottom and ran out the balance of the feature. It was his first trip to victory lane with the MLRA since Sept. 18, 2010.

"We had a good car all night," said Payne of his GRT Race Car following the feature. "We've been working on this thing and trying things. We finally got it to where we could race it. We were decent in certain situations, but not all of them. I think we got a good start on it. We needed a win like this to get our momentum built up and we're gonna go from here."

Chris Brown redrew the inside of the second row for the feature and slipped back a little before working back up to a second place finish. Brown was third on the final restart and Terry Phillips had the choice of restating inside or outside. Phillips chose the outside and Brown knew he had been handed a gift.

"When he took the outside on that restart I was very surprised," said Brown. "I kind of figured we'd come off in front of him and be in second. Really, Payne had been running the top the whole time as well. I kind of thought maybe I'd have an opportunity to roll by him. I think I showed him or he saw me a little too early because he was able to get down."

Chad Simpson finished third with another strong run. Terry Phillips and Jesse Stovall filled out the remaining spots inside of the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/payne-takes-mlra-spring-nationals-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Allen Remembers The Early WoO Years​*
A great deal has changed and a great deal hasn't changed since 1978 when the first World of Outlaws sprint car show ever was staged at Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas.

Bobby Allen, of Hanover, Pa., finished third in the series' points that inaugural year and he'll be on hand at Devil''s Bowl for a two-night show this Friday and Saturday to field two Shark Racing sprint cars for Logan Schuchart and Jacob Allen.

Schuchart, Bobby's grandson, and Jacob Allen, Bobby's son, are both rookies in the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series this year, contending for the Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Award presented by ButlerBuilt.

In February the trio left their home base to embark on a challenging, 10-month schedule of 93 races at 53 tracks in 24 states and three Canadian provinces.

Bobby Allen, who turned 70 in December, noted that the whole sport has gotten much more professional since Ted Johnson organized the top outlaw (unsanctioned) drivers into a series. Allen said that in the seventies as the drivers traveled from track to track in search of the biggest purses offered that particular weekend, there was a lot more camaraderie among the competitors than what he notices now.

"Before, it was like one big family; it was a band of guys traveling around and having fun along the way," he said. "Today the drivers talk to each other at the track, but they don't seem to hang out with each other much otherwise like we did. It's all more like big business; it's just different."

Allen said some of the drivers would travel together in a convoy, and now and then they'd have cookouts in parking lots. After the races they'd lift a beer or two at a local bar or their motel's lounge, and they'd play cards together if a race was rained out.

"It wasn't really poker, but we gambled," he said. "We'd put $5 at a time in the pot and a couple of times it got over $100."

He added that the wives and girlfriends following the circuit would usually go shopping during a rainout and he was sometimes left with the kids.

"That's when they got me, because they'd say they'd be back by 3 and it was really more like 6," he added with a smile.

It wasn't just his own kids he was babysitting, either.

"Kinser's kids were the worst; they'd run in different directions and I couldn't catch them," he said. "And yes, that includes Kraig," he added, speaking of current WoO driver Kraig Kinser.

"I did small magic tricks for the kids, so I was a pretty popular babysitter," he added. "Just simple things; nothing fancy, but they liked it."

Along with his skills as a driver - he won the 1990 Knoxville Nationals in a career that numbers over 276 sprint car feature victories and put him in the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame - Allen's work as a designer and fabricator are also legendary. His rookies will drive the only Shark chassis in the field at Devil's Bowl.

"Today everything is bought; there are manufacturers for the cars and all the parts; nothing is built out of the garage anymore," he noted. "It's gotten more business-like down the line. I'm a little the other way though."
More borrowing went on, too.

"Back when I was driving, people would come to my shop and I'd give them old tires or little things that I had that they might need, and they'd do the same for me," he remembered. "Jimmy Boyd just mentioned a front axle I gave him years ago. Now that I'm back on the road, people are coming up to me and reminding me of things I gave them at one time or another."

It wasn't called paying it forward at the time but those kindnesses are coming back to him now, and he mentioned how thankful he is for help from people like engine builders Don Ott and Charlie Garrett.

Although sprint car racing is more business-like today, Allen said one thing that hasn't changed much in 36 years is the cars themselves.

"They're basically the same, but the motors and the tires have changed a lot," he said. "The motors generate more horsepower and stay together longer, and the tires have gotten better, too. With every tire company that's been involved in sprint car racing, we've learned something. Nowadays what's big as far as the engines go is the fuel set-ups. We've learned a lot about shocks too; that's really important.

"The technology has gotten much better," he summarized. "But everything costs more and more big business is involved than there was in the past."

With this weekend's show, called the Texas Outlaw Nationals presented by American Racing Custom Wheels, the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is making its first appearance at Devil's Bowl in more than a decade. Former driver Shane Carson is organizing a reunion of some of the drivers who were there in March 1978 when it all started. Included in this year's event is an autograph session for the "original outlaws" like Allen on Saturday afternoon.

Bobby Allen didn't compete in that first race, but he did race at a "test" two-day show that Johnson promoted at Lincoln Speedway in New Oxford, Pa. in 1977. Allen was in plenty of other WoO shows in 1978 though, and he finished third in the very first WoO season behind the champion, Steve Kinser, and Rick Ferkel. Doug Wolfgang and Jack Hewitt rounded out the top five.

Boyd won the series' inaugural event March 18, 1978, ironically in a non-winged car.

Allen said he met Johnson a few years before that first WoO race at a race in Shreveport, La., and he was involved in Johnson's first promotion at Lincoln before the World of Outlaws was formed.

"I just love racing and I wanted people to see how they ran at places like Knoxville and Manzanita," he said. "Some people had never seen guys run up against the wall like they do at places like that.

"I wanted to have guys like Jimmy Boyd, Doug Wolfgang, Chuck Amati and people like that put on a show at Lincoln, and Ted was talking to all of us about organizing a series," he said. "Originally it was Ted; me, and my sponsor, the M & J Coal Co., that were going to promote that show at Lincoln, but then they bought me out and I just drove in it. I can't remember exactly when it was or who won though."

Allen has seen a lot of different tracks and been in a lot of races since then, too.

Now all his attention is focused on getting Schuchart and Jacob Allen more experience.

They will be getting their first look at Devil's Bowl this weekend. Devil's Bowl is unique because the frontstretch is a little lower than the backstretch, so the drivers go up and down hill during the course of a lap. It will definitely be challenging, but they're both looking forward to experiencing it for themselves.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/allen-remembers-the-early-woo-years/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hall Of Fame To Honor Steve Kinser​*
The National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum has announced this year's featured attraction will be the Salute to Champion Steve Kinser special exhibition.

The display, consisting of at least six cars that the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductee drove during his illustrious career, will be in the non-profit museum from June 13 through Nov. 1. It follows similar exhibitions honoring Tony Stewart (2011), Jeff Gordon (2012) and Mario Andretti (2013).

The Salute to Champion Steve Kinser special exhibition will coincide with the King's final full season on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. In fact, it will debut on the weekend of the WoO Mediacom Shootout on June 14 at the legendary half-mile Knoxville Raceway, at which the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum is located.

"This display, featuring the race cars and a lot of other Steve Kinser-related art and artifacts, will only be able to be seen together at one place this year and that is here at the Sprint Car Capital of the World," said Bob Baker, museum executive director. "This will be a must-see attraction for the legion of fans of the 20-time World of Outlaws champion and 12-time Knoxville Nationals winner."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/hall-of-fame-to-honor-steve-kinser/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Glen Niebel Classic Goes Sunday​*
The Sprint Car Challenge Series Built by the UAW is set to start its second season of racing on Sunday, April 27 at Anderson Speedway.

The race will feature the USSA sprinters in the 100-lap Glen Niebel Classic along with a 30-lap feature for the USSA Mel Kenyon Midget Series. The Glen Niebel Classic is the annual warm up for the Pay Less Little 500 as well as the traditional first race of the pavement sprint car season.

Defending Sprint Car Challenge Series champion Aaron Pierce is looking forward to the Niebel Classic.

"I've won the Niebel for the last two years and we're bringing the same car with the same guys this year, so I want to make it three in a row," Piece said. "Everybody else better bring their best stuff."

"The Glen Niebel Classic is a great tradition here at Anderson Speedway honoring a great competitor," said Rick Dawson, president of Anderson Speedway. "Interest for this year's event and The Pay Less Little 500 is huge as the fans will be treated to great racing by the best drivers and teams in the country."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/glen-niebel-classic-goes-sunday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Masters El Paso​*
It was Kerry Madsen's night on Tuesday at El Paso Speedway Park as the Aussie held off charges by Steve Kinser, Daryn Pittman and Donny Schatz to earn his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season, celebrating the win with his wife, Tina, on their 14th anniversary.

Kinser and Pittman would hang on to finish second and third with Brad Sweet and Sammy Swindell rounding out the top five in West Texas.

Madsen led the 30-lapper to green in the American Racing Custom Wheels Keneric Racing #29. From the pole position he charged to the lead and rode the highest part of the 3/8-mile oval and maintained his position.

"It feels bloody fantastic," said Madsen, of St. Marys, N.S.W., Australia. "These races are so hard to win, and there are so many good cars and even though you've got a good starting position it really doesn't mean anything. The track was fantastic because there were so many lines that it was actually confusing because you didn't know which lines to pick. Every restart I couldn't do what I did in three and four. Tina definitely brought a bit of luck and we'll have to bring her to more races for sure."

Schatz moved into third behind Jason Sides by going under Pittman in turns one and two. A caution flew on lap 13 when Jason Sides spun while running second. He recovered to eventually finish in the 12th.

Steve Kinser, who won last year at El Paso, made his presence known on the restart as he advanced from the fourth to second in the Bad Boy Buggies No. 11 of Tony Stewart Racing. Kinser snuck past Pittman and Schatz and followed Madsen into turn one. Caution flew again on lap 20, this time for 2013 top rookie David Gravel, who was running sixth at the time.

Then it got wild. On the ensuing restart, contact sent Schatz bouncing through turn four and eventually slowing to a stop, bringing out another caution and sending him from third to the tail of the field and leaving Kinser to try to chase down Madsen.

"We were running as good as we were," said Kinser, the 20-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion from Bloomington, Ind. "If I hit two just right I could really get out of there, but I'd miss it more than I'd hit it. I could run a couple of different spots, the race track was really good. I thought it was a really great race track tonight."

The final restart was single file with the battle for the final spot on the podium between Kasey Kahne Racing teammates Pittman and Sweet. Pittman started in third, but Sweet used a strong run coming off of turn four to get the position. On lap 27, Pittman and the Great Clips No. 9 went to the bottom of turn one to get back around Sweet for good.

"We just didn't have it tonight, I don't know if it was me or the car or what, but truthfully we just struggled after time trials," said Pittman, of Owasso, Okla. "For us to come out of here with a third-place finish and the point lead on a night where I really feel like as a team, as a whole we struggled, I'll take it. Top-three's and top-five's, that's what's going to pay off in November and we'll take it."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series makes a long-awaited return to Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas, on Friday and Saturday, April 18-19 for the Texas Outlaw Nationals presented by American Racing Custom Wheels. Devil's Bowl was the site of the inaugural World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event in March of 1978 and played a key role in the history of the series in the 1980s and '90s. Now the series returns for the first time since 2003.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/04/Madsen-El-Paso-Winner.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carson McCarl Wins At Oskaloosa​*
Carson McCarl, driving the Mastell Brothers Trailer Service No. 27 was awarded his first Sprint Invaders feature victory Wednesday night after post-race inspection of Jonathan Cornell's top wing deemed it illegal at Southern Iowa Speedway.

The incident came after a thrilling duel between the two young drivers that featured four lead changes on the half-mile.

McCarl shot to the point from his starting position on the pole to open the 20-lap main event with Sedalia, Missouri's Cornell in pursuit in the Kiowa Line Builders #28. The leader entered heavy lapped traffic on lap eight, and Cornell shot by to the point using the cushion.

At the halfway point, Cornell led McCarl, Jon Agan, Russ Hall and Matt Moro. While Cornell rode the cushion a stream of rubber started to form in turns one and two, and McCarl found it. On lap 16, he darted under Cornell to take the lead back. With traffic approaching again, Cornell corrected his line and used a lapped car to retake the lead for good.

Cornell crossed first, followed by McCarl, who held off Agan in another good battle. Hall was sidelined with two laps to go with a broken power steering line. Moro crossed fourth ahead of Jarrod Schneiderman. Mike Houseman Jr., hard-charger Ian Madsen, Tasker Phillips, Tony Shilling and Josh Schneiderman rounded out the top 10.

"Obviously, I had no idea the rubber was coming in," said Cornell. "We made a few changes and tightened it up for the feature. When he passed me, I thought it was over and I'd have to tuck in behind him. We got him again in lapped traffic. It seemed our car was working a little better in lapped traffic. These Ostrich Racing engines are the best around."

"I had a lot of fun," said McCarl. "I got the jump and got the lead. I really couldn't figure out (turn) one. I just kept hitting that hole. I tried going above and below it. He caught me when I tried to get under a lapped car there. I really found that rubber with about four laps to go and got by him. Unfortunately, we got stuck behind lapped cars and I wanted to make him go around me. Unfortunately, that's what he did."

Unfortunately, Cornell was disqualified post-race for additions to the underside of the center panel at the rear of the top wing. "I didn't know it was illegal with the Sprint Invaders," he said. "We have another wing here we would have used if we'd have known that."

*The finish:*

Carson McCarl, Jon Agan, Matt Moro, Jarrod Schneiderman, Mike Houseman Jr., Ian Madsen, Tasker Phillips, Tony Shilling, Josh Schneiderman, Bret Tripplett, Bobby Mincer, Mitchell Alexander, Tim Moore, Kelly Graham, Collins, Russ Hall, Jimmy Davies, Dave Getchell, Wayne Johnson, Jonathan Cornell, C.J. Houseman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/carson-mccarl-wins-at-oskaloosa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*SPEED SPORT Challenge Coming To MAVTV​*
The inaugural SPEED SPORT Challenge May 21 at Millbridge Speedway will be produced by SPEED SPORT Productions and will be televised on MAVTV.

The SPEED SPORT Challenge will be the first televised Outlaw Kart race. The 30-lap event at the sixth-mile dirt track will feature drivers from across the United States with various racing back-grounds, including outlaw karts, sprint cars and stock cars, competing against the Millbridge Speedway stars in 500cc winged outlaw karts, which have the same power-to-weight ratio as 410 sprint cars.

"We are very excited SPEED SPORT will be showcasing our racers at Millbridge to a national audi-ence on MAVTV," promoter Ashly Burnett said. "We have a great weekly program and now the SPEED SPORT Challenge will help to increase the profile of our racers and our track to an even larger audience."

SPEED SPORT Productions will tape Millbridge Speedway's five divisions with the focus on the SPEED SPORT Challenge main event for the premier winged open karts. Millbridge Speedway's classes in-clude beginner box stocks for racers ranging 5-8 years old, box stocks ranging ages 9-13, intermedi-ates featuring Marcos Ambrose's new Thumper X engine, a sportsman division and the premier 500cc open division.

Guest appearances for this race are expected to include sprint car drivers Joey Saldana and Paul McMahan and Camping World Truck Series driver Tyler Reddick. More drivers will be announced in the coming weeks.

The event will be telecast as part of the MAVTV series "SPEED SPORT" scheduled to air on June 12.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/lifestyle/speed-sport-challenge-coming-to-mavtv/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tim Kaeding Leaves Roth Motorsports​*
Tim Kaeding has opted to step away from the Roth Motorsports team and head back to his native California effective immediately due to personal reasons.

For now, the team as hired former driver Danny Lasoski to take the reigns of their machine for this weekend's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series race at the Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas.

Lasoski has done well over the years for Roth Motorsports and will look to put the team in victory lane and the Texas Outlaw Nationals Presented By American Racing Wheels.

Following this weekends event, the Roth Motorsports team will put together a plan for Kaeding's replacement moving forward.

Kaeding, who won nine events with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series last year while racing part-time with Roth, had planned to run the full World of Outlaws schedule.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/tim-kaeding-leaves-roth-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Eldora UMP DIRTcar Spring Nationals​*





*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/media/videos/video-eldora-ump-dirtcar-spring-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wet Weather Stops Farley Deery Run​*
Too much rain and not enough time to get the half-mile dirt oval race-ready share the blame for postponement of Friday's scheduled Deery Brothers Summer Series event at Farley Speedway.

The April 18 IMCA Late Model tour show will be rescheduled, on a date to be announced.

Track conditions and forecasts are better for the $3,000 to win, minimum $300 to start Saturday, April 19 Deery at Jackson County Speedway in Maquoketa.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/wet-weather-stops-farley-deery-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MLRA Adds Jackson County Date​*
Officials with the Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n have made a change to the 2014 schedule.

When the initial schedule was released Independence (Iowa) Motor Speedway was scheduled to host the series on May 10. Recently the series was informed the track would no longer be able to host them.

A new venue was secured and officials have announced they will make their inaugural stop at Jackson County Speedway in Maquoketa, Iowa, on May 10.

"We're excited to make our first ever visit to Jackson County Speedway," 
said MLRA Race Director Ernie Leftwich. "We are certainly glad to be working with them. It will also set up a nice weekend for our drivers between there and Davenport, Iowa."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/mlra-adds-jackson-county-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*KMC Supports Lucas Off Road​*
KMC Wheels, an established leader in the wheel industry, has agreed to partner with Team Lucas in 2014 to become the official Pace Truck sponsor of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series.

"KMC Wheels are recognized for their cutting-edge design and a unique marketing style 'Like No Other'," said Bob Patison, Lucas Oil Executive Vice President. "The KMC logo will be highly evident on the pace truck, which will inevitably result in visibility on all CBS, CBS Sports Network and MAVTV broadcasts. And of course, the pace truck and safety truck will showcase KMC Wheels."

Rhett Sander, KMC's Vice President of Marketing, said the deal with Team Lucas also includes significant branding at all Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series events, which will further entrench KMC Wheels into the world of short course off-road racing.

"KMC Wheels has opted to involve itself with Team Lucas and off-road racing because the relationship is a valuable asset in reaching our target consumers," Sander said. "This racing series has emerged as a dominant force in the sport and any company serious about off-road performance must have a presence at Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series dates."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/kmc-supports-lucas-off-road/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moore Goes 2-For-2 In WAR Sprints​*
As the WAR Sprint Series presented by Impact Signs, Awnings, and Wraps made its first appearance at the Callaway Raceway, Mitchell Moore made it two for two on the season Friday night.

The A-main got off to a rough start as Mark Finnell made contact with Peter Palazzolo on the backstretch. John Helm, left with no place to go, would run into him and Finnell would get upside down. Finnell was okay, but his night would come to an end. Palazzolo and Helm were able to restart at the tail.

On the second attempt at green, Chad Goff moved into the lead from his second starting spot as he was followed by fast-timer Bob Thoman. Two laps were in the books when the red would come out again for Jonathan Cornell, who barrel rolled violently off the track between turns three and four. He was not injured.

On the restart, Goff again took command as Mitchell Moore, Taylor Walton, and Chris Parkinson moved past Thoman.

Over the next few laps, the running order would stay this way.
The guy to watch near the midpoint of the race was Palazzolo as he had come all the way from the tail into the top ten.

Nobody had an answer for Moore over the last half of the race as he went on to his second straight win.

Goff was a strong second in his B&D Racing DRC with Kercher-Mopar power. Palazzolo edged Parkinson for third at the flagstand in his Rolla Auto Salvage Eagle. Walton rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Mitchell Moore, Chad Goff, Pete Palazzolo, Chris Parkinson, Taylor Walton, Kenny Potter, Josh Stephens, John Helm, Steven Cross, Tyler Blank, Bob Thoman, Jeff Wingate, Kevin Risley, Adam Jones, P.J. Grimes, Layne Himebaugh, Jonathan Cornell, Mark Finnell, J.D. Black.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/moore-goes-2-for-2-in-war-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hahn Conquers Heart O'Texas​*
A packed house had hearts pounding on Friday night as Blake Hahn captured his first ASCS triumph of the season, taking the Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Regional victory at the Heart O' Texas Speedway.

Getting the victory in slower traffic, Hahn edged out Brandon Berryman in his first night back behind the wheel in almost a year after being fitted with a pacemaker in 2013.

Gridding the Old School Racing No. 17 third, Hahn and company gave chase to Justin Melton the first sixteen laps with Berryman charging from sixth to take the lead on lap 17. Hahn, who nearly went upside down on lap 15 was able to work past Berryman on lap 22, leading the following lap with the Baytown Ford No. 31 reclaiming the lead at the white flag.

With slower cars stacked ahead of the leaders entering turn one, Berryman committed to the bottom, just as the high line cleared for Hahn to sail by for the race win.

Brandon Berryman crossed a close second with Aaron Reutzel overcoming a failed engine in his Heat Race to shred from eighteenth to the final podium step. Justin Melton slipped to fourth with Kevin Ramey completing the top five.

*The Finish:*

Blake Hahn, Brandon Berryman, Aaron Reutzel, Justin Melton, Kevin Ramey, Channin Tankersley, Chris Sweeney, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Zane Lawrence, John Pate, Claud Estes III, Mike Walling, Larry Howery, Tyson Hall, Brandie Jass, Tommy Bryant, Klint Angelette, Michele Melton, Scott Smith.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hahn-conquers-heart-otexas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MOWA Sprint Goes To Brady Bacon​*
Brady Bacon won Friday night's Midwest Open Wheel ***'n sprint car feature at Tri-City Speedway.

Bacon outran Jimmy Hurley to bank the $2,000 top prize on the three-eighths-mile dirt track. A.J. Bruns, Joey Moughan and Korey Weyant rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Brady Bacon, Jimmy Hurley, A.J. Bruns, Joey Moughan, Korey Weyant, Cole Wood, Jerrod Hull, Scotty Neitzel, Ben Wagoner, Levi Curry, Ryan Kempin, Chris Urish, Logan Faucon, Joe Miller, Seth Motsinger, Kory Bales, Christopher Bell, Jeremy Standridge, Austin Brown, Ryan Bunton, Ian Madsen, Paul Nienhiser, Jim Perricone, Jimmy Bridgeman, John Dines.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/mowa-sprint-goes-to-brady-bacon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Gets No. 150 At Devil's Bowl​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returned on Friday to Devil's Bowl Speedway, site of the series' inaugural event in 1978, and five-time series champion Donny Schatz earned his third victory of the season in the Texas Outlaw Nationals presented by American Racing Custom Wheels.

Paul McMahan made a last-lap effort to steal the win, settling for a second-place finish. Sammy Swindell, the driver with the most success in World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series competition at Devil's Bowl, completed the podium. Joey Saldana was fourth while defending series champion Daryn Pittman earned the KSE Hard Charger award after starting 11th and rounding out the top five.

Heat race winners Wayne Johnson and Texan Sam Hafertepe Jr. led the field to the green flag in the 25-lap feature. Johnson jumped out to a quick lead before the caution flew as Hafertepe's right-rear tire failed.

On the restart Johnson, Schatz and Swindell went three-wide into turn one at the unique half-mile near Dallas. Johnson held on to the lead and charged out of turn two. Coming to the stripe on lap nine, Johnson had to navigate lap traffic. Schatz in the STP/Armor All No. 15 of Tony Stewart Racing pulled to the back of Johnson on the back stretch and darted to the bottom to drive around Johnson to take the lead. McMahan earned the second spot three laps later.

Johnson pulled off on lap 17 after rolling to a stop with a mechanical issue. Schatz led the field to the green with McMahan on the outside. The restart gave McMahan, behind the wheel of the Bair's Tree Services No. 51 CJB Motorsports entry another chance to steal the win. Schatz got a strong start, but McMahan dropped down following right on Schatz's bumper. McMahan fell back while Schatz continued to power on.

In the closing laps McMahan had one more shot to make the pass and he was within striking distance on the final lap. Schatz went to the top of the track and McMahan charged to the bottom. As they exited it was still Schatz who went on for his third win this season, all on half-mile tracks.

The win marked Schatz's 150th victory of his World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series career, three behind Mark Kinser for third all-time, and he did with former crew chief and mentor Kenny Woodruff in attendance as many of the original Outlaws have descended upon Devil's Bowl for this special weekend event. Woodruff was crew chief on Jimmy Boyd's car that won the inaugural World of Outlaws event in 1978 at the half-mile oval in Mesquite.

"To make it 150 at Devil's Bowl, a place I've never won, it's extra special," said Schatz. "Kenny probably taught me some of the most important fundamentals there are in this sport. To this day I still use them every day. It's an honor to have him here. It's an honor to have raced with him and it'd be kind of cool if I could get my picture with him and (his wife) Annie tonight.

"The guys that did this back then, we've got easy lives compared to what they did. They had to work their tails off and things were a lot different, so hat's off to them and it is an honor to have them here tonight."

McMahan, came close to victory, crossing the stripe second after a strong last-lap effort.

"They're good, they're the guys we're all aiming to beat, the guy won 23 races last year," said McMahan. "To be that close, it definitely sucks, but at least we had a pretty good race car. To come here where the World of Outlaws all started, you know (series founder) Ted Johnson had a vision and it's gone pretty well and I'm just lucky to be a part of it. Steve (Kinser) and Sammy (Swindell), they've been doing it a long, long time and hopefully I can do it as long as they do."

Swindell, a 12-time winner in World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series competition at Devil's Bowl and driver of the Big Game Tree Stands No. 1 took third from Jason Sides on a lap-17 restart to round out the podium.

"I just made a little mistake there when Paul pulled down in front of me and I didn't expect him to do that and it kind of took the air off of the car and I slid across and hit the wall coming off of four," said Swindell. "I let a few guys get by and I had to work real hard to get through that. I don't think we were exactly right, but we're close. There are places we're faster and a few places we're not."

The win pushes Schatz back into the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship lead by only by a point over McMahan. Defending champion Pittman






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/schatz-gets-no-150-at-devils-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Feger Stars In Davenport Challenge​*
Jason Feger took top honors at Davenport Speedway in a Midwestern challenge between the MARS & Corn Belt Clash dirt late model series. The win was worth $3,500.

Jimmy Mars earned the most passing points from the heat races and qualified for the pole by winning the top 6 dash. Mars paced the field and led early but it was third starting Feger on the move. Feger worked the narrow track to perfection and was able to make the pass on Mars and hold on for the win.
Brian Birkhofer finished second, Mars wound up third with Chad Simpson and Jason Utter rounding out the top five.

Ryan Gustin finished the race in fifth, but was disqualified in post-race inspection for being 19 pounds light.

Jason Bahrs won the modified feature and Donnie Louck topped the street stock event.

*The Finish:*

Jason Feger, Brian Birkhofer, Jimmy Mars, Chad Simpson, Jason Utter, Will Vaught, Jesse Stovall, Tony Jackson Jr., A.J. Diemel, Justin Asplin, Jason Rauen, Dave Eckrich, Mike Fryer, Jay Johnson, Brad Looney, Denny Eckrich, Terry Phillips, Chris Simpson, Justin Kay, Rick Wendling, Matt Furman, Ray Guss Jr., Leroy Johnson, Ryan Gustin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/fegers-stars-in-davenport-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wall Stops NDRL Invaders In Mississippi​*
Chris Wall has long been one of the toughest guys to ever make laps around Magnolia Motor Speedway. Wall has recorded multiple special event wins at Johnny Stokes' three-eighths-mile oval.

On Friday night Wall added another to his list of big wins at the track located just outside Columbus. Wall moved by race leader Billy Moyer Jr. before halfway and then mowed down backmarker traffic to capture night one of the National Dirt Racing League King of Mississippi, worth $7,500.

"Man this is special to me," Wall said in victory lane. "The best drivers in the country are right here tonight and to outrun Scott Bloomquist, Billy Moyer, Don O'Neal and all these other guys is just an awesome feeling. I take a lot of pride in this one."

Wall started third and methodically worked his way past second-place Billy Moyer and gave chase to leader Billy Moyer Jr. Moyer Jr. kept his Longhorn Chassis machine at the point rolling up around the very top of the speedway, while Wall was making up the distance to the leader running right around the bottom of the track. Lap after lap Wall was able to close in on Moyer.

By lap 10 Wall was all over Moyer and just one lap later Wall swept underneath Moyer to grab the lead. It was a lead he would never relinquish.
Once in the lead Wall was masterful, hugging the inside berm and picking off lap traffic one by one. Behind the leaders, fourth tarter Don O'Neal began to mount a charge to the front. O'Neal slipped back in the early laps but found a groove through the black-slick middle to his liking. When O'Neal reached 2nd his was able to close up the gap to Wall.

However Wall was able to move through the traffic much better and opened the distance back up. When the checkered flag fell Wall crossed the line with a 12 car length advantage to take the win. O'Neal followed in second and Steve Francis moved up from his seventh starting spot to take third. Moyer Jr. and Chris Brown completed the top five.

*The Finish:*

Chris Wall, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Billy Moyer Jr., Chris Brown, Jonathan Davenport, Billy Moyer, John Blankenship, Scott Bloomquist, Chad Thrash, Bub McCool, Kent Robinson, Jared Landers, Tim Fuller, Jeremy Payne, Chris Madden, Chris Ferguson, Timothy Culp, Robert Baker, Max Blair, Mason Zeigler, Anthony Burroughs, Rick Rickman, Jimmy Cliburn, William Thomas, Wendell Wallace.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/wall-stops-ndrl-invaders-in-mississippi/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Banks $20,000 At Devil's Bowl​*
On a night when so many legends of sprint car racing reunited at a packed Devil's Bowl Speedway, Daryn Pittman held off Joey Saldana to capture the $20,000 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Ted Johnson Memorial on Saturday night during the Texas Outlaw Nationals presented by American Racing Custom Wheels.

Saldana pulled even with Pittman in the waning laps before Pittman edged back ahead to close out his third victory of the season. Saldana held off Kerry Madsen to finish second with Madsen, Paul McMahan and Donny Schatz rounding out the top five.

More than 30 of the drivers who competed in the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series inaugural event in 1978 at Devil's Bowl kicked off the day with a massive autograph session before racing took center stage.

McMahan and Saldana eventually led the 30-lap A-main to green at high-banked, half-mile Devil's Bowl Speedway. Saldana's Motter Equipment No. 71m jumped to the lead off of the highside of the track. Saldana held the lead on a lap two restart with Daryn Pittman in the Great Clips No. 9 Kasey Kahne Racing machine running second. McMahan made a run for second on the restart, but Pittman fended him off.

Saldana began running the bottom in one and two, and on lap 10 Pittman used a strong run on the top to pull even with Saldana down the backstretch. Pittman had the preferred line entering turns three and four and proceeded to cement the pass for the win.

The battle for second quickly picked up as Madsen began moving in on Saldana. Madsen duplicated the pass dropping Saldana to third. Madsen then started moving in on Pittman. Madsen had reeled him in on lap 15, but a caution flew as Danny Lasoski rolled to a stop on the backstretch.

Pitman chose the outside with Madsen starting to his inside. Pittman leapt to the lead with Madsen following. On lap 20 Saldana looked to the inside of turn one, but lost ground. Coming out of four the next lap Saldana got the run and completed the pass. Saldana running through the middle of three and four had found a lot of ground as Pittman continued to lead. On lap 25, Saldana made his move, and ran even with Pittman in front of packed grandstands.

Pittman had the preferred line and held off the charge. The following lap Pittman moved down in three and four en route to victory.

As a kid, Pittman and his family traveled from Owasso, Okla., to Devil's Bowl Speedway to watch the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. On Saturday night, seeing so many of those drivers watch him drive to victory was a special moment.

"To get a win here at Devil's Bowl, a place that has obviously been special to me and my whole family &#8230; I don't even know what to say," Pittman said. "With all the people that were here, and Shane Carson and the amount of work he did to bring all those drivers back, and to honor Ted and just what this sport has gone through over the last 30 years, I'm just lucky to be a part of it for the short time I've been here."

Saldana's second-place finish earned him his second top five finish of the weekend.

"The big thing for me is that the bottom is usually good off of the bottom of two and I was just sticking to it," said Saldana. "Normally I get stuck driving the top too much and I'm not on the bottom. Tonight I was on the bottom too much. To be in the top five with these guys two nights in a row at this track is a great effort by our whole team and we'll take it."

Madsen continues to showcase why he's a championship contender, driving the American Racing Custom Wheels No. 29 Keneric Racing car into third place.

"We got by Joey and we were kind of catching Daryn in traffic and I thought I was very close to start battling Daryn (Pittman) for the lead and that's when the yellow came out," said Madsen. "I thought 'that's alright, we're in good shape here.' I was following Daryn, trying to be patient and I felt some rubber on the entrance of three and I'm like alright, and Daryn had found it but he was sliding up on the exit. For some reason I decided to search in the wrong spot and Joey went blowing by where I should have been. It was a great race I really enjoyed myself."

The win pushes Pittman back to the championship lead with an eight-point lead over Paul McMahan. Donny Schatz who led coming into the day, fell to third, trailing Pittman by ten points.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/pittman-banks-20000-at-devils-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Sprint Is Darland's​*
Winning never seems to get old for Dave Darland.
To him, every checkered flag is as important and exciting as the first one and Saturday's triumph in Eldora Speedway's Don Branson/Jud Larson Classic was no exception.

Victory lane was pure jubilation for the popular Indiana veteran as he collected his fifth AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series win on the venerable half-mile clay Eldora oval and in doing so, extended his USAC cumulative point lead.

Getting to the front was no easy task for fourth-place starting Darland. Polesitter Chase Stockon charged into the lead at the dropping of the green flag, with Dallas Hewitt, Jerry ***** Jr. and Darland in tow.

Within three laps, Stockon had built up an eight car length lead over Hewitt, as Darland moved into third to challenge for the runner-up position. Driving hard into turn three on the fifth circuit, Hewitt brushed the outer wall, which sent him into a series of flips and ended his night.

The ensuing restart set up an eight-lap battle highlighted by classic Eldora slide jobs.

Darland slid under Stockon going into turn three, but Stockon retaliated by diving off of turn four and ran wheel to wheel down the frontstretch with Darland before doing a slide job of his own into turn one. That move outsmarted Darland and again Stockon began increasing his margin over the field.

Darland began building up his steam and coming down to complete lap ten, he not only caught up to the leader, but tried yet another slide job going into turn one. While this time the slide job was successful, before the lap could be completed, another red flag appeared for a flipping Jarrett Andretti.

That relegated Darland back to second and set up two laps of see-saw battling between the fast-running pair. Persistence paid off for Darland as he executed a successful pass coming down to complete lap 13 to move out front, where he was to remain throughout the distance.

Stockon refused to give up and kept Darland in sight as he held off all challenges from Tracy Hines. They crossed the finish line in that order, with ***** and Brady Bacon completing the top five.

Sharing victory lane honors with Darland were Matt Westfall in the UMP DIRTcar Modifieds and Jeff Koz in the stock cars.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/eldora-sprint-is-darlands/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Captures Slocum Memorial​*
Bobby Pierce earned $10,555 for winning Saturday night's Slocum Memorial dirt late model race at 34 Raceway.

The event was sanctioned by the Corn Belt Clash and MARS.
Pierce beat Jason Feger to the checkered flag with Brandon Sheppard, Brian Birkhofer and Jimmy Mars rounding out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Bobby Pierce, Jason Feger, Brandon Sheppard, Brian Birkhofer, Jimmy Mars, Ryan Gustin, Ryan Unzicker, Jesse Stovall, Tony Jackson Jr., Will Vaught, Rodney Sanders, A.J. Diemel, Jason Riggs, Kevin Weaver, Terry Phillips, Brian Shirley, Spencer Diercks, Jason Utter, Frank Hekenast, Lance Matthees, Justin Asplin, Chris Simpson, Chad Simpson, Shannon Babb.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/pierce-captures-slocum-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weikert Memorial Next For All Star Sprints​*
The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions return to action Saturday night as they invade Port Royal Speedway for the annual running of the $10,000-to-win Bob Weikert Memorial.

The prestigious 29-lap event boasts a purse of more than $34,000, including $500 just to finish 24th in the main.

Each lap will pay $100 to lead with heats paying $50 to win courtesy of Packers Concessions and fast time will pay at least $400 in memory of Port Royal Weikert fan Raymond Jacobs.

Weikerts Livestock will be giving the first 400 fans entering the grandstand a free Weikert hat or can cooler. Plus, 20 five-pound packages of prime beef will also be given away to general admission fans and five girls and five boys bicycles will be given away to kids ages 11 and under.

Fans can meet and greet former Weikert No. 29 drivers Paul Pitzer and Len Krautheim III behind the grandstand from approximately 5 -6 p.m.

Danny Dietrich will also be in attendance for the autograph session along with his replica No. 29 sprint car that he will campaign in the event. Also on display will be a restored Weikert No. 29 as driven by Pitzer.

Bob Weikert was one of the most prosperous and prolific sprint car owners to ever grace the sport at Port Royal, in the region and across the nation and the Port Royal Weikert Memorial has become a keystone of the Port Royal and Central Pennsylvania yearly schedule.

Last year thousands flocked to the speedway to witness the event that saw three race leaders including Brad Sweet, Tim Shaffer and finally Doug Esh, who took the victory.

Weikert fielded cars that broke records for decades in the sport with drivers like Kenny Weld, Keith Kauffman, Bobby Davis Jr., Doug Wolfgang, Jimmy Sills and so many others.

His favored Saturday night track when he was in the region was Port Royal Speedway and the Weikert family and name returns to Port Royal again this week for the 2014 version of the Bob Weikert Memorial for sprint cars.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/weikert-memorial-next-for-all-star-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Series Coming To Charlotte​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship presented by AMSOIL, the popular Baja-style off-road truck racing series, will return to The Dirt Track at Charlotte April 25-26 with the Husqvarna Showdown.

The TORC series includes popular drivers Jessie and Jarit Johnson, brothers to NASCAR star Jimmie Johnson, Arie Luyendyk Jr., and father and son duo, Johnny and CJ Greaves.

Drivers push the limits over jump filled natural terrain tracks in two- or four-wheel drive trucks built to race. With unrivalled action, TORC bridges the gap between extreme sports and traditional racing with an edge not found in other forms of motorsports. The radical obstacles at The Dirt Track will offer genuine racing excitement that will have fans hooked.

The event will feature three divisions of competitors including PRO4, PRO2 and PRO Light. The track on which they will compete within The Dirt Track is a U-shaped half-mile with banked turns, tight corners and a table-top jump, sure to produce great racing.

Gates open both Friday and Saturday at 4 p.m. followed by qualifying, with opening ceremonies scheduled for 7 p.m. At the conclusion of each night, there will be a public pit party where fans can get up close to the drivers and their trucks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-series-coming-to-charlotte/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Civil War & Taco Bravo Sprints Add Bonus​*
Prentice Motorsports Group has reached an agreement to partner with long-time racing supporter Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino during the upcoming 2014 season and beyond.

To kick off the new partnership Prentice Motorsports Group is offering teams competing at both Ocean Speedway on Friday and with the Civil War Sprint Car Series presented by Flowmaster on Saturday at Petaluma Speedway a special bonus.

If a driver can win on Friday with the Ocean Sprints presented by Taco Bravo at Ocean Speedway and then turn around to win on Saturday with the Civil War Sprint Car Series presented by Flowmaster, they will walk away with the "Double Down Blackjack Bonus" presented by Tachi Palace worth $2121.

The bonus money is on top of the normal winners share each night, therefore if a driver sweeps the weekend they would earn $5,621 for the two nights of racing. The idea behind the bonus is also to honor the Tarlton family and show as much support as possible during this time. We continue to send our thoughts & prayers to Melissa Tarlton and the whole family.

"We're excited to work with Chief Willie & the Tachi Palace and look forward to seeing if anyone can take home the Double Down Blackjack Bonus this weekend," said PMG President John Prentice. "It's our way of welcoming Tachi Palace into the family and also to honor the Tarlton family with the bonus of $2121 being offered. We are really thinking of Melissa, Tommy and the entire family right now and are sending all of our good vibes their way for a speedy recovery."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/civil-war-taco-bravo-sprints-add-bonus/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Knoxville Saturday 4/10 Sprints​*





*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/media/videos/video-knoxville-saturday-410-sprint-highlights/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Royal Purple Renews With Rallycross​*
Premium synthetic lubricant manufacturer Royal Purple announced Tuesday that it will serve as the exclusive oil and lubricants sponsor for the Red Bull Global Rallycross Supercar and Lites series through 2015. The multi-year agreement is an extension of the successful partnership established in 2013, and includes an option for renewal through 2016.

"Our partnership with the Red Bull Global Rallycross allows us to tap into the fastest growing broadcast and spectator fan base in the industry. Most importantly, we further extend Royal Purple's brand awareness by demonstrating our products' outperformance benefits on the track," said Bryan Yourdon, Royal Purple President. Royal Purple Extreme Performance Racing (XPR) motor oil will be used in both Red Bull GRC Supercars and Lites vehicles in 2014.

"Royal Purple has been a key partner to the series since the start of the 2013 season," said Colin Dyne, Red Bull Global Rallycross CEO. "We are happy to call them part of the Red Bull GRC family, and look forward to our biggest and most exciting season yet."

The 2014 Red Bull Global Rallycross season opens on May 17-18 at Top Gear Festival Barbados and returns to the United States on June 7 as part of X Games Austin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/royal-purple-renews-with-rallycross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hawk Performance Supports Greg Adler​*
In recent years Hawk Performance has been involved in off road racing in the desert, rock crawling/racing and short course racing, but for 2014 the company is taking their involvement to the next level.

Hawk Performance is now supporting the Team 4 Wheel Parts short course off road racing team driven by Greg Adler. Adler has run at the top of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series for years now, making he and his team a natural fit for the Hawk Performance brand.

"We bolted on the Hawk Performance HTC-60 and HTC-70 brake pads on my Pro-4 and Pro-2 race trucks and immediately saw a big improvement in braking and control," said Adler. "The Lucas Series is so competitive these days that you must have the best products on the trucks if you want to get on top of the podium."

The relationship is much more than just sponsorship as Adler and his team will be working with engineers from Hawk Performance to develop new products for both racing and street driven trucks, SUVs and Jeeps.

"4 Wheel Parts is a premier supplier of performance off road products and with the continued success of the Hawk Performance Product Offering in both the 4 Wheel Parts online and retail stores, I saw it as a perfect fit to support the race program," said Todd Romano, managing director of Hawk Performance. "We will help guarantee Greg's success on the track this year and to show off road race fans that upgrading their brakes is as important as selecting the right suspension."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/hawk-performance-supports-greg-adler/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Adds Mountain Creek To Schedule​*
Officials from the United States Modified Touring Series have announced that the Mountain Creek Speedway, has been added to the schedule for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy.

The debut of the mighty USMTS Modifieds at the high-banked quarter-mile clay oval will take place on Thursday, June 26, as part of five straight shows in the S&S Fishing & Rental Southern Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

Originally set for that date, the event at the Superbowl Speedway in Greenville, Texas, will be 24 hours later on Friday, June 27, and replaces Timberline Speedway on the calendar.

The week kicks off on Tuesday, June 24, at the Heart O'Texas Speedway near Waco, Texas, followed by the second visit to the famed Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas. The pentathlon of power wraps op Saturday, June 28, at the Southern Oklahoma Speedway in Ardmore, Okla.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/usmts-adds-mountain-creek-to-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Olsbergs Mounts World Rallycross Effort​*
Olsbergs MSE is mounting a two-car campaign on the FIA World Rallycross Championship, presented by Monster Energy.

The team will race into the season with its new driver roster at the first championship round early next month in Portugal.

"It has been incredible to have grown with this series as it has developed into an FIA World Championship," said Olsbergs MSE CEO Andreas Eriksson. "Our team is ready for this year's challenge with a Ford Fiesta ST that is better than ever and a pair of young champions that represent the future of this sport."

Debuting with the team this season is Andreas Bakkerud. The young Norwegian finished in fourth-place in his debut Supercar season in Europe last year, following back-to-back Rallycross Super 1600 titles in Europe.

"It is great to be a part of the Olsbergs MSE team this season. It's an organization that does everything 100 percent and that makes me confident," said Bakkerud. "It will be hard to win this year, but I will give it my all to fight to the last checkered flag in Argentina."

Young Latvian Reinis Nitiss also joins OMSE's Supercar effort, following his own dominant season in the 2013 Super 1600 championship in Europe and appearances in two GRC Lites contests in the United States.

"I am proud to be a part of this team in World RX this season as I learn and develop from a Super 1600 driver to a Supercar driver," said Nitiss. "After a few races we can say more about my goals. In Latvia we say: 'You can count chickens in the autumn.'"

Two-time World Rally Champion Marcus Grönholm and British Touring Car Champion Andrew Jordan work with the team as test drivers and driver coaches in 2014.

The Olsbergs MSE Ford Fiesta rallycross cars are class of the field at any race they enter. The powerful, 600-horsepower all-wheel drive machines are top performers that have scored countless wins and podiums at races around the world.

Olsbergs MSE is led by CEO Andreas Eriksson, himself a championship rally driver and veteran rallycross driver. He is supported by three-time European Rallycross Champion Jussi Pinomäki as co-team manager.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/olsbergs-mounts-world-rallycross-effort/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Sprint Races Coming To MAVTV​*
MAVTV will air seven United States Auto Club (USAC) AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series races in 2014 as a result of a new production partnership with Jackslash Media.

Taping begins with this Saturday night's event at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind., and continues with Indiana races at the Terre Haute Action Track, Lincoln Park Speedway in Putnamville, Kokomo Speedway and Lawrenceburg Speedway, and concludes with races in Perris, Calif., and Peoria, Ariz.

"We are ecstatic to have our extreme racing product exposed to the motorsport centric audience of MAVTV," said USAC Race Director Jason McCord. "Our AMSOIL National Sprint Car Championship pits some of the most aggressive racers into battle each week throughout the U.S. It's a great opportunity to showcase our sport to the masses of MAVTV's growing racing audience. All shows will be produced by Jackslash Media Inc.

"This just seemed to be the right fit for everybody," said Jackslash Media Inc. President Sean Buckley. "USAC has been the proving grounds for the best talent in non-wing racing and we know the tracks, owners, drivers, sponsors, and fans can all benefit from this. MAVTV has provided us a stage to showcase our favorite sport and we cannot thank them enough."

The shows will begin airing in June and will include some of USAC's most prestigious open-wheel events. Included in the lineup are the Tony Hulman Classic at Terre Haute, the Sprint Car Smackdown at Kokomo, the Oval Nationals at Perris Auto Speedway and the championship finale at Canyon Speedway Park in Arizona.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-sprint-races-coming-to-mavtv/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Perris Speedway Changes Race Format​*
Fan input led to a race-night format change for the AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprint Cars, PAS Senior and Young Gun Sprints, and the California Lightning Sprint Cars when they return to Perris Auto Speedway on May 3.

The USAC/CRA main event has traditionally been the fourth and final main of the night. Starting May 3, it will be the second of the four mains. A majority of the crowd comes to watch the USAC/CRA portion of the show and many of them travel long distances from as far away as Nevada, Arizona, Utah and Northern California.

Numerous fans made contact with track management and also voiced their opinion on social media venues. First word of the change on Wednesday drew a lot of attention on social media.

"There were a few people who were unhappy when they heard of the change," said longtime track announcer and publicist Scott Daloisio.

"They have to understand that about 80% of the fans are there for the USAC/CRA portion of the show. Without those fans there, USAC/CRA would not be there and without USAC/CRA, there would not be a sprint car show.

I talked to several people about it yesterday and when explained why the change was being made, they seemed to understand."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/perris-speedway-changes-race-format/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC's Verne Brasel Classic Cancelled​*
With heavy rains in the forecast, tomorrow's Verne Brasel Classic at Hanford's Kings Speedway has been cancelled.

A makeup date has not been announced. The USAC West Coast and Western Classic Sprint Cars will now focus on Saturday's race at Tulare's Merle Stone Chevrolet Thunderbowl Raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usacs-verne-brasel-classic-cancelled/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Car Hall of Fame Adds Guests​*
Iowa - The twenty-fifth annual National Sprint Car Hall of Fame (NSCHoF) induction banquet on May 31 is taking shape as inductees, family members, friends and special guests confirm their attendance. Historian Pat Sullivan will again emcee the affair which will be held in the Dyer-Hudson Hall on the Marion County Fairgrounds in Knoxville.

"We know for a fact that Dave Argabright, Bobby Davis, Jr., Mark Kinser, 'Windy' McDonald and Chuck Merrill will all be here in-person to accept their honors," said National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum Foundation executive director Bob Baker.

"In addition, we know that the family of deceased inductee George Nesler will be here to accept on behalf of their loved one and that we will have a representative here to accept on behalf of the late Larry Beckett's family.

At this point, we are just not sure if Dave Blaney will be able to attend in person, due to his racing commitments. We also know that past inductees Ralph Capitani, Shane Carson, Larry Dickson, Ray Lee Goodwin, Karl Kinser, Lynn Paxton, Bob Trostle, Bobby Ward and others will be here."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/sprint-car-hall-of-fame-adds-guests/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tipton USMTS Race Moved To May 21​*
Thursday's event at Cedar County Raceway in Tipton, Iowa, featuring the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy, was rescheduled for May 21 due to rain.

Johnny Scott, shown in 2011 at Missouri's I-35 Speedway, will have to wait until May 21 to race at Cedar County Raceway. The USMTS race was postponed from Thursday due to rain. (Ivan Veldhuizen photo)
Johnny Scott, shown in 2011 at Missouri's I-35 Speedway, will have to wait until May 21 to race at Cedar County (Iowa) Raceway. The USMTS race at Cedar County was postponed from Thursday due to rain. (Ivan Veldhuizen photo)

Two critical battles are still on tap in the Major League Bowhunter Central Region presented by Day Motor Sports. USMTS' touring driers return to the Mountain Dew Bloomfield (Iowa) Speedway on April 25 before wrapping up the weekend on April 26 at the I-35 (Mo.) Speedway.

Each event will pay at least $2,000 to win and a minimum of $250 to take the green flag in the main event.

Defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders leads the regional points standings, but eight points behind is Zack VanderBeek - who is primed to make his 600th career USMTS start.

Stormy Scott, who is the only driver still eligible for a $100,000 payoff at season's end, is just five points behind VanderBeek. If Scott can win all four regional titles and conquer the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup, he'll take home a record $100,000.

Dereck Ramirez sits fourth in the standings while USMTS Rookie of the Year points leader Jake Gallardo is fifth. Johnny Scott is sixth, seventh is Austin Siebert, Dylan Smith holds the eighth spot, Hunter Rasdon ranks ninth and tenth is a tie between Kelly Shryock and Darron Fuqua.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/tipton-usmts-race-moved-to-may-21/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Honda Sponsors Pikes Peak Hill Climb​*
Honda plans a major commitment to the 2014 running of the Broadmoor Pikes Peak (Colo.) Int'l Hill Climb as both a sponsor and race participant, with plans to field products in seven race classes.

Honda will work with the AMA and the Pikes Peak sanctioning body on improvements which will provide new levels of safety to the Motorcycle/ATV/ UTV/Sidecar competitors. American Honda Motor Co., Inc. will return as the partnering sponsor for the Broadmoor Pikes Peak Int'l Hill Climb, the second time the company has participated as a corporate sponsor of the legendary race event.

The 92nd running of the hill takes place on June 29. Honda Power Sports will also be the official ATV/UTV of the event.

"Pikes Peak presents us with a unique opportunity to showcase Honda's diverse product lineup and to energize Honda fans around the world, as we work to further strengthen Honda's presence in racing at all levels," said Art St. Cyr, president of Honda Performance Development.

Honda has worked with the AMA and the Pikes Peak sanctioning body to implement the race-proven technology of AirFence, provided by the RoadRacing World Action Fund on key corners of the course. The AirFence has been successfully used in professional motorcycle racing worldwide.

Along with vehicles developed and piloted by Honda's North American associates under the banners of Honda Performance Development (HPD) and Team-Honda Research (THR), Honda is also supporting 2011 Pikes Peak Rookie of the Year and second-place overall finisher Romain Dumas in his own entry of a Honda-powered Norma RD Limited prototype chassis in the Unlimited class.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/honda-sponsors-pikes-peak-climb/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Postpones Gateway Round​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL announced today that the event scheduled for May 17-18 at Gateway Motorsports Park outside St. Louis has been postponed due to a record-setting water table the region has encountered over the past several months.

The series, venue and track build team are working together to find a suitable date in the near future while construction on the facility moves forward.

"Our number one priority is delivering a quality product to both the fans and TORC racers," said Chris Blair, Gateway Motorsports Park Executive Vice President and General Manager. "Our goal is to build a premiere off-road venue and make sure that when we open the gates for the first event, that everyone has a memorable experience. We're committed to a long term relationship with the TORC Series and look forward to the opening event."

The St. Louis course design is one of the most technically challenging on the TORC circuit and will feature unique landmark turns as well as an exciting over/under obstacle for the permanent off-road facility at Gateway.

"We're looking to construct a true championship off-road track in St Louis," said TORC Series Track Operations Director Jeff Nordstrom. "Obtaining the proper materials and conditions are critical in achieving that goal. Between the consistent rain and snow-melt that is ongoing, it's pushed back our schedule to a point where we need to temporarily postpone the event at Gateway. However we will continue to work through the conditions to keep St Louis a focal point of TORC's future schedule."

The TORC series will maintain its seven-weekend 14-round race schedule by awarding a second date to Bark River Int'l Raceway in Bark River, Mich. The track, one of the most iconic and well-attended venues in off-road racing will host this new race on June 14-15. The scheduled July 18-19 race will remain unchanged and continue as planned.

"The TORC Team is looking forward to continuing our work at Gateway and debut a best-in-class track for our PRO racers," said BJ Birtwell, President of the TORC Series. "The Midwest was hammered this year with weather unlike anyone has seen in decades. We won't let that stop us as we're committed to racing at Gateway and will soon bring the excitement of TORC racing to St Louis fans. In the meantime, we are thrilled to announce a second race at the famed Bark River International Raceway and look forward to entertaining fans and NBC Sports viewers with one of the most intense off road tracks in the country."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-postpones-gateway-round/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Scores Salina Win​*
Joey Saldana captured his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season on Friday night at Salina Highbanks Speedway as he held off Kerry Madsen and Kraig Kinser for a win that catapulted him into the series' championship lead.

Madsen wowed the huge crowd, throwing his American Racing Custom Wheels No. 29 car around the top of the high-banked, 3/8-mile oval, picking up several spots early in race as he tried to run down Saldana, who earned his ninth quick time in 18 races this season. Kraig Kinser's third-place finish was his best of the season while Paul McMahan and Cody Darrah rounded out the top five.

Donny Schatz and Saldana paced the field to green, with Saldana's Motter Eqauipment HE&M Saw No. 71m car shooting to the lead around the top of turns one and two. Madsen darted from sixth into a battle for third on the first lap. He gained the position a lap later then charged past Schatz and set his sights on Saldana. By lap five Madsen had caught Saldana, who had stretched his advantage over the rest of the field.

Saldana was able to fend off Madsen several times, including a restart on lap 13. Saldana blasted to lead with Madsen and Kinser in tow after Schatz was forced to the work area to change a flat right-rear tire.

Saldana bobbled in traffic on lap 20, allowing Madsen to make a final charge for the lead, but he had enough steam to remain in front of a race shortened to 24 laps because of track conditions, collecting the $10,000 payday.

"I almost screwed up on those lap cars," said Saldana, of Brownsburg, Ind. "I almost gave it away there. It's so hard to keep your patience when you're following those guys around. Rubber racing's like that, you've just got to conserve and be smart and I almost wasn't too smart there. I was conserving and I saw Madsen in second there. Kerry's going to move around the race track and find something. I figured he was running down the top in three and four when we got bottled up behind lap cars so I tried it and obviously that wasn't the right choice. I almost gave it away there, but it's definitely hard to keep your patience when the track is like that, but we did and got the victory."

Madsen's run was his third podium finish in the past four races, which has moved him into the top five in the championship standings.

"[Crew chief] Tyler [Swank] had the car really good, we could be really aggressive early in the run," said Madsen, of St. Marys, N.S.W. "I made some moves and got a real good run off of four a lot of the time and passed some cars in one and two. In traffic in the rubber I got my nose under [Saldana], but it was left-locking and I had to lift or it was going to be bad. Hopefully the rest of the year is this much fun."

Kinser brought home a podium finish in the Mesilla Valley Transportation No. 11k for Steve Kinser Racing.

"We got qualified good, which has been our Achilles Heel starting out," said Kinser, of Bloomington, Ind. "We transferred through our heat race and it just worked out for us in the feature. Coming away with a third, especially with the competition we've got, it feels good, especially with the struggles we've had last month."

Daryn Pittman, a native of Owasso, Okla., and the defending World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion is now tied with Paul McMahan in the championship, trailing Saldana by three points. Schatz is in fourth, a mere 16 markers out of the lead as the series heads Saturday into Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo.






_The winged warriors will be flying their 900Hp dragons at I-55 speedway tonight._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/04/Saldana-Scores-Salina-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hines Gets 46th USAC Sprint Victory​*
Tracy Hines came out on top of a wild AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series feature on Friday at Gas City I-69 Speedway, taking the lead late to register his 46th career win in the series.

That ties him with Jack Hewitt for third on the all-time list. The New Castle, Ind., driver started 10th and raced under Shane Cottle on lap 25 to win in The Carolina Nut Company - Hansen's Welding No. 4 DRC/Stanton Chevy.

"Jack was a mentor to me, and I learned a lot from him when I was younger and raced against him, so it's neat to be up there with him. The bottom didn't really come in tonight so much as the top got tough to run and slowed down just enough. We were even through three and four, but we finally got a launch off two on the bottom. I lost my rhythm a little before the last restart and probably went too slow trying not to miss it, but I wasn't letting anybody under me," Hines said.

Bryan Clauson shot to the lead from outside the front row, but Cottle used the bottom to take the top spot on lap two. Fast qualifier Brady Bacon was on the move, however, and he shot between Clauson and the wall to get to second on lap five. On lap seven, Bacon used the high side of turn-two to take the lead from Cottle.

After three quick yellows on laps thirteen and 14, Bacon brought out the next caution as he spun to a stop in turn-four on lap 15. Cottle re-assumed the lead.

Three laps later, third-running Dave Darland bounced to a stop in turn-three and his night was done. That restart proved critical, as Hines and Scotty Weir found the bottom line and made their move to the front. Hines slipped under Weir for second and then shot past Cottle out of turn-two for a lead he wouldn't relinquish.

After a restart with three laps to go, Clauson rebounded from an earlier bicycle on the cushion to charge from fifth all the way to second on the high side aboard the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevy Performance No. 20 Beast/Kistler.

"I felt like I was a step behind all night; I went to the bottom and the top was fast, and I jumped to the top and the bottom came in. I figured if I stuck to the top at the end, it might come back to me. There was kind of a hole or something up in the cushion that you couldn't see up there, and I just carried a little too much speed. I was lucky to sit it down after it bicycled. With some of the problems other guys had, we didn't want to throw away a good points night," Clauson said.

Weir rounded out the podium, tying his career-best finish in the Todd Keen-owned Williams Auto Parts - Spirit Medical Transport No. 18x DRC/Claxton.

"When the cushion is big and nasty enough that Darland has problems, I don't need to play on it anymore. So I found the bottom off two and got going. I got to third and went back to the top, and Tracy just went right under me.

We've had a great start to the season, for sure," Weir said.
Cottle ended up fourth with Chris Windom fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/hines-gets-46th-usac-sprint-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Show In Tulare Washed Out​*
Rain has forced the cancellation of tonight's USAC West Coast and Western Classic sprint-car race at Thunderbowl Raceway.

Both divisions will now prepare for Watsonville's Ocean Speedway on May 16, followed by Tulare's Chris & Brian Faria Memorial the following night.

A makeup date has not been announced for tonight's rainout at Tulare or Hanford's Verne Brasel Classic.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-show-in-tulare-washed-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spring Classic to Swindell​*
Sammy Swindell had a Jekyll and Hyde weekend. A rough Friday night left him using a provisional starting position for the feature in Salina, Okla. Saturday night at Federated Auto Parts Raceway the driver of the Big Game Treestands No. 1 reversed course and started on the outside pole of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series feature event, and after several tough battles found Victory Lane to earn his first win of the season.

Following Swindell across the line was Joey Saldana, who was battling for both a weekend and event sweep after winning Friday at the Salina Highbanks Speedway and starting off the Spring Classic by setting quick time and winning his heat race before contending for the win. Donny Schatz crossed the line in third place with David Gravel and Daryn Pittman rounding out the top five.

Brad Sweet and Swindell led the field to the green flag with Sweet jumping to the early lead. Sweet pulled away while the battle raged behind him. Sweet led early until lap 5 when he tapped the wall with the right rear and contacted the wall and rolled to a stop.

Swindell inherited the lead on the ensuing restart. Swindell and Schatz pushed into one and brought Saldana into the battle for the lead. Saldana took the lead behind the wheel of his Motter Equipment/HE&M Saw No. 71 in Turns 3 and 4 to lead lap seven. While Saldana's lead increased, Swindell and Schatz battled for the second position with Swindell riding the high side of the track as the cushion pushed closer and closer to the wall, and Schatz working the bottom of the track. The leaders had to hold their composure on lap 12 when a car dropped oil entering one, causing the leaders to check up, while several of the top cars were able to hold on, Madsen slide into the wall and endo-ing onto his top wing.

Sprint car veterans Danny Lasoski and Steve Kinser gained the crowd's attention as the pair cut through traffic and earned a pair of positions each to put Lasoski second and Kinser sixth. Saldana and Saldana led the field to green on a lap 18 restart. Swindell fell to third in an exciting start that saw Lasoski lead down the back stretch while Kraig Kinser roared from the fourth position to the lead.

The pass for the win was made on the lap 21 restart with Swindell starting to the outside of Kinser. Swindell got a great start on the outside and flung his machine into turn one. Swindell would have to hold on for another restart on lap 27. Swindell brought the field to green at a slow pace and his car exploded off of the bottom and to a strong lead. On lap 29 Saldana had reeled in the Germantown, Tenn., native for a final attempt to lead, and threw a slide job at Swindell in turn three, but Swindell held strong to keep the position. Schatz attacked Saldana in the next corner, but Saldana was able to fend off the attack.

Swindell led the field across the finish line by less than half a second (0.471 seconds).

"We've been close, but sometimes it's just positioning," admitted Germantown, Tenn., native Swindell. "If you didn't start right or if you didn't do everything exactly right you might just get cars going everywhere. I was In the right place at the right time I guess. I finally found a place that I liked and the car liked if I hit it, but if you missed it you kind of paid a big price. Hopefully we can keep it rolling."

Saldana capped off a win on Friday with a second place on Saturday.

"I actually really enjoyed it, I feel like the fans, that was pretty cool race" said Brownsburg, Ind., resident Saldana. "You've got to hit your marks every single lap and I missed a couple and that cost me. Great effort this whole weekend with a first and a second with these guys, if you can be on the front straightaway that's a great effort. Hopefully we'll go to Eldora and keep running the way we're running."

Schatz took third behind the wheel of the the STP/Armor All No. 15 entry of Tony Stewart Racing.

"Third feels kind of like a win for the way we were," admitted five-time series' champion from Fargo, N.D., Schatz. "We tried a little something there and we weren't exactly where we wanted to be. We felt good early tonight, but we just needed to make some other changes. That's how you learn and hopefully next time we'll come back and be a little better."

Saldana stretched his championship lead with a second place lead to 14 points over Daryn Pittman. McMahan holds third place trailing by 18 points and Schatz sitting 19 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is back in action on Friday and Saturday night May 2-3 at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2014/04/Spring-Classic-to-Swindell.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Highlights: WoO Late Models Series Illini 100​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Terre Haute Spring Fling Rained Out​*
The Midwest Sprint Car Series and King of Indiana Sprint Series co-sanctioned Spring Fling scheduled to be held Sunday evening at the Terre Haute Action Track was called off when rain moved in over the fairgrounds about a half hour before warm-ups for the sprint cars were to begin.

The program was to be the opening race for the 2014 King of Indiana Sprint Series.

There is a possibility that a make-up date could be announced. Series and track officials are working to find a suitable make-up date.

The King of Indiana Sprint Series will be very active in May with six races scheduled. MSCS will be inactive until May 23 when they visit Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway for the Josh Burton Memorial. KISS will now open its season at Bloomington on May 2.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/terre-haute-spring-fling-rained-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: WoO Sprints Coming To Eldora​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*David Gravel Joins Roth Motorsports​*
Roth Motorsports has named Connecticut sprint-car driver David Gravel as the full-time driver of the Roth Enterprises No. 83 410 sprinter on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series circuit.

Gravel replaces Tim Kaeding, who stepped out of the No. 83 entry two weeks ago to return home to California to attend to personal matters. Danny Lasoski has driven the No. 83 for Roth Motorsports the last two weeks while the team ironed out its long-term plans. Gravel had been driving the No. 59 entry owned by Tom and Sherry Leidig this season.

"We are looking forward to David Gravel coming on board and being our new driver," said team owner Dennis Roth said. "He has done well over the last few years, and we think this is a great fit for both parties."

The new arrangement will kick off this weekend as Gravel and his Roth Motorsports team take to the famed Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

"I am beyond excited for the chance to work with the entire Roth Motorsports team," Gravel said. "They have always put a great product on the track, and I am excited to see what we can do together. I also need to thank Tom and Sherry Leidig for the opportunity they gave me this year. It is tough to leave great people, but I wish them the best."

Gravel has competed most of the 2014 season with the World of Outlaws, and has made a few other stops as well, toatlling 21 races with a feature event win (Merced, Calif., with the World of Outlaws), four top fives, 13 top 10's and two fast time awards.

Joining Gravel and the Roth Motorsports team of Scotty Martin and Brandon Hickman on the road will be long time Crew Chief Sonny Kreitzer. During the 2013 season, Kreitzer worked with the Roth Motorsports California team and helped them get off to a great start and ultimately claim the King of the West Title.

"We are excited to have Sonny back with us," Roth said. "He helped us a bit in 2013, and was also in the pit area during the California swing, and we are hoping he can help us continue on for the rest of the 2014 season and pick up some feature wins."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/david-gravel-joins-roth-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Heads To Lucas Oil Speedway​*
The third annual Impact Signs, Awnings, & Wraps Open Wheel Showdown, featuring the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region Winged Sprint Cars, The POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series, and the WAR Wingless Auto Racing Sprint Cars takes place Saturday at Lucas Oil Speedway.

"Where else in the country can you see ASCS Winged Sprint Cars, the POWRi National Midget Series, and Non-Wing Sprint Cars on the same night?" said Lucas Oil Speedway General Manager Dan Robinson. "We lost this event to a late spring snow last year, but the weather man is calling for sunny skies and 77 degrees this year, so it should be a fantastic day for open-wheel racing."

Christopher Bell, a Chili Bowl preliminary main event winner, sits atop the POWRi National points standings with 760 points, followed by 17-year old Tanner Thorson with 600 points. Both Bell and Thorson drive for the Keith Kunz team, with Toyota power.

Zach "The Dauminator" Daum, the 2013 POWRi National Champion and 2014 Chili Bowl qualifier, occupies the third spot in points. California hot-shoe Rico Abreu sits just 40 points out of third. Tyler Thomas rounds out the top five in the POWRi National point standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/powri-heads-to-lucas-oil-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Babb Banks $20,000 In Illini 100​*
Shannon Babb became the first Illinois driver to capture the Illini 100 on Saturday.

The Moweaqua, Ill., driver started seventh and took the lead on lap-46 from Bobby Pierce and never looked back en route to the $20,000 payday in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series-sanctioned sixth annual Illini 100 at Farmer City Raceway.

Babb became the eighth different winner in eight races on this year's WoO LMS tour across America.

"Man I'm pumped, Twenty Grand right here at Farmer City, shoot," said Babb in front of a packed home town crowd. "This race means a lot, there's no better crowd in the Midwest than right here, every year they keep supporting it, we've got a lot of good race fans and race teams around here, its great. Love to win it right here at home."

Polesitter Morgan Bagley and Rick Eckert brought the field of 24 to life for the Illini 100 with Eckert taking to the point and leading the opening circuit with Bobby Pierce, Tim McCreadie and Bagley in tow. On the third lap Pierce took the lead from Eckert coming off the fourth turn and would now hold the point.

By the eighth lap Darrell Lanigan would make his presence known and rally from his eighth starting spot to challenge for the third spot and eventually take the position from McCreadie. By the next lap, Lanigan would roll his Club 29 Race Car to the second position which was being held by Eckert.

Pierce would continue to lead and get some company as Lanigan would make the march and close the gap on Pierce by the 16th lap. Lanigan would put his nose to the outside of Pierce on several occasions but Pierce's momentum on the bottom keep him out front.

Lapped traffic came into play by the 21st circuit as both Pierce and Lanigan would have their hands full behind several lapped cars vying for spots in the back. For the next eight laps the duo would work through lapped cars with Pierce still holding his momentum.

Pierce would continue to lead until the 45th lap when the caution flew for debris. On the restart, Babb would knock off second place and by the 46th lap he moved up the track and took the lead from Pierce.

"When those guys went to the bottom, my mouth was watering, I just got up there and got 'er done," said Babb talking about the lap-45 restart.

As the race went on after the lap-50 yellow flag, Babb could flex his muscle with the lead on the field but after the final yellow on lap-88, the field would bunch up again for the final time. Babb would hold off Lanigan for his first WoO LMS victory of the season.

Only four caution flags slowed the event which took just over 36 minutes to run. The first yellow flag came on the sixth lap as Steve Sheppard Jr. and Jeep VanWormer both spun in turn one. The next yellow would be on lap 45 for debris in turn four. The third yellow would come out on the 50th lap as Chase Junghans slowed in turn three with a flat tire. The fourth and final yellow would wave on the 88th lap as Clint Smith brought his car to rest in turn four with a right-rear flat tire. Both Junghans and Smith entered the work area and bolted on new rubber for the rest of the main event.

Babb drove his Petroff Towing, Donley Trucking and Krekes Powerhouse sponsored Rocket Chassis to the payday. Completing the top five were eighth-starting Lanigan, fourth-starting Pierce and sixth-starting McCreadie and Eckert, who drove to his first top-five in the first Rocket Chassis House Car start.

Two-time series champion Darrell Lanigan just couldn't get over the hump he needed to get the win. "We did have a good car all night, that's my fault, I should have took the outside on the first restart and picked the inside," stated Lanigan after his podium finish.

Lanigan turned the fastest overall lap of Ohlins Shocks Time Trials on Friday Night, circling the blistering-fast oval in 13.369 seconds during Group 'A' of the split qualifying session.

*The Finish*

Shannon Babb, Darrell Lanigan, Bobby Pierce, Tim McCreadie, Rick Eckert, Jason Feger, Kevin Weaver, Chub Frank, Frank Heckenast Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Scott Schmitt, Ryan Unzicker, Shane Clanton, Eric Wells, Brady Smith, Morgan Bagley, Rick "Boom" Briggs, Chase Junghans, Clint Smith, Joe Harlan, Steve Shappard Jr., Brian Diverley, Jeep VanWormer, Darren Friedman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/babb-banks-20000-in-illini-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All McMillin During Imperial Valley 250​*
Plastering his way through a double-dusty, silt-laden, wind-blown and rutted out 249.3-mile race course with reckless abandon, third generation desert racer Andy McMillin powered his way to the overall and SCORE Trophy Truck race victory Saturday during the inaugural SCORE Imperial Valley 250.

Round two of the five-race 2014 SCORE World Desert Championship was held in Plaster City, Calif., located 17 miles west of El Centro and 100 miles east of San Diego.

Starting second out of 14 vehicles in the marquee SCORE Trophy Truck racing division for hi-tech, 850-horsepower unlimited production trucks, McMillin, of San Diego, pinch hit a home run for absent team owner/driver Rob MacCachren in the No. 11 Rockstar Energy MacCachren Motorsports Ford F-150. McMillin had a winning time of four hours, 31 minutes and one second while averaging a solid average speed of 55.19 miles per hour. The 249.3-mile race was run as three laps over a rugged 83.1-mile course.

Finishing second behind McMillin in SCORE Trophy Truck was veteran racer Steve Sourapas of Rancho Santa Fe, Calif. in the No. 6 Ford F-150 in 4:37:16 while the in SCORE Trophy Truck was Juan C. Lopez, Tecate, Mexico in the No 18 Ford Raptor.

With near gale-force high winds and a desert sandstorm pummeling the area of the race course for much of day causing technical issues with the official timing of the race in progress, SCORE was forced to release only partial results in time for Sunday's award ceremony at the Imperial Valley Mall in El Centro.

Following data tracking review of the participating vehicles, SCORE announced the podium finishers in every class except Class 1/2-1600 and Trophy Truck Spec. SCORE will review the data loggers for those two classes and for the remaining vehicles to officially finalize the times and complete finishing order within each class over the next 24 hours.

"SCORE had a superb first race in the Imperial Valley area, but we could not have done it without the major assistance of the IV area, from government and policy agencies to hundreds of volunteers who embraced this major event in a huge way," commented Roger Norman, SCORE CEO/President. "The sandstorm literally contributed to some timing challenges and technical difficulties but fortunately we have the data loggers in each race vehicle that will assist us in producing complete and final race results.

"All of us with SCORE are extremely grateful and thankful for all of the assistance that the dedicated people of Imperial Valley gave to us not just race day but for the last two years in putting this race all together. We look forward to returning here in future years to help create a lasting legacy for SCORE desert racing in the Imperial Valley."

In earning his sixth career SCORE Trophy Truck race win, McMillin who has only raced part-time the past three years, pinch hitting for MacCachren who is competing in a short-course series event this weekend, praised a great-running truck and some aggressive driving for his home-desert victory. 
McMillin whose grandfather (Corky), father (Scott), uncle (Mark), sister (Jessica) and cousins (Dan and Luke) have all won SCORE races, was elated at the finish line south of Superstition Mountain.

Driving like a reserve getting a shot in the starting lineup, McMillin pounded the swirling desert dirt into submission as he hammered the competition in the desert he knows so well.

"I grew up in this desert," commented McMillin who finished second in his first race with MacCachren at last year's Tecate SCORE Baja 1000 in Mexico. "I felt really relaxed and comfortable knowing the terrain and the feel of the desert around Superstition (mountain).

"It was a lot of fun out there today and SCORE put on a great Inaugural SCORE Imperial Valley 250. I was pumped to get on top of the podium and I've got thank Rob MacCachren for giving me the keys to his truck for the weekend. It means a lot to have a guy who is so good at desert racing and such a legend to have the trust and faith in me to race his truck for him.

"Rob's truck ran flawlessly all day and never stopped. This truck is similar to mine and it is setup really good for this race. Normally when I test my truck out here it runs well and then I take it down to Mexico and it doesn't run well. This one worked well in qualifying and it worked well in the race. It means a lot to win this race in my own backyard. Being familiar with the terrain and the course really helped. It was a really fun course. It was really fast and it had some silt and really deep holes."

The overall and Open motorcycle winner was the team of Ian Young, San Clemente, Calif./Mark Samuels, Yucaipa, Calif., who split the riding on the No. 1x Honda CRF450X. The duo overcame another battle for much of the race with Ricky Brabec, Oak Hills, Calif./Max Eddy Jr, Barstow, Calif., on the No. 4x Kawasaki KX450F, finishing in 5:14:55 (47.50 mph). Young was pinch hitting for his brother Colton Udall who is injured after suffering a broken left leg in another race.

Winning the overall ATV and Class 25 title in Plaster City for the second straight SCORE race was the team of Javier Robles Jr, Guadalupe Victoria, Mexico/Mike Cafro, Fallbrook, Calif./Jorie Williams, Longview, Wash./Robbie Mitchell, Price, Utah, on the No. 10a Honda TRX450R in a time of 6:09.01 (40.53 mph).

Winning their classes for the second straight race to start the 2014 SCORE World Desert Championship season at the SCORE Imperial Valley 250 were Matney, Brabec, Robles Jr, Giovanni Spinali, Julian, Calif. (Class 40, Honda CRF450X), James Burman, Heber City, Utah (Class 7SX, Ford Ranger and Earl Roberts, Calexico, Calif. (Class 50, Honda CRF450X).

Other class winners included female racer Paige Sohren, Phoenix (Class 3000, BajaLite-Chevy), Dan Chamlee, Summerland, Calif. (Class 7, Ford Ranger), Donald Harper, Palmdale, Calif/Guy Savedra, Henderson, Nev., (Class 5-1600, VW Baja Bug), Steven Hall, Imperial, Calif. (Class 5, VW Baja Bug), Noah Ostanik, San Diego (Class 8, Ford F-150) and Wes Bevly, Corpus Christi, Texas (Stock Full, Ford F-150).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/all-mcmillin-during-imperial-valley-250/


----------



## Ckg2011

*LeDuc, Menzies Win At Lake Elsinore​*
After a wild Friday night at Lake Elsinore Motorsports Park last night, the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series presented by GEICO was back at it Saturday for Round 4 of the 2014 championship.

The night certainly had some notable crashes, including those involving Travis Pastrana and Eric Barron, and while Pastrana came away with some broken bones and a concussion, Barron - who endured one of the worst crashes in the series' history - walked away with just a broken pinkie finger.

Kyle LeDuc and Bryce Menzies walked away with the biggest trophies.

*Pro 4 Unlimited*

The final race of the weekend was Pro 4 Unlimited, and in a tremendous stroke of good fortune, Eric Barron was back out on track thanks to fellow competitor Jerry Daugherty. After Barron's truck was burned badly in his horrific crash Friday night, Daugherty stepped in and handed Barron his backup truck for the night.

Kyle LeDuc was the most fortunate driver of the night, but it wasn't because of a good break. LeDuc was simply the fastest man on the track in the Pro 4 event.

LeDuc took the early lead in his #99 Monster Energy/Toyo Tires Ford, ahead of Carl Renezeder, Rob MacCachren, Ricky Johnson and Doug Fortin.

By lap 15, Renezeder was starting to make a little headway on LeDuc, after he had built up a sizable advantage in the early going. Renezeder closed in quickly over the final three laps, and though he was still a bit too far back to make a major move on LeDuc, he drove hard into the final corner to try and make something happen.

Unfortunately for Renezeder, something did happen: his steering broke. Coming out of the corner, Renezeder stood on the gas, and his truck went straight ahead, sending him veering towards the catch fence. Renezeder was able to get on the brakes, but after nosing against the wall, he suffered a slow rollover.

LeDuc got his second win in as many races, making him the second driver to sweep the weekend in his respective class. Johnson came home second. MacCachren rounded out the podium in third.

*Pro 2 Unlimited*

The first Pro class race of the night was Pro 2 Unlimited. As was the case on Friday, Brian Deegan put his No. 38 Rockstar/Makita Ford straight into the lead at the start. Bryce Menzies, Jeremy McGrath, Rob MacCachren, and Carl Renezeder ran right behind him early on. Lap two saw an early full course caution after Greg Adler had a rollover in turn three, and when racing resumed, the running order up front stayed the same.
It didn't stay that way for long.

On lap 16, Deegan - who had looked untouchable in the lead early - had Menzies alongside him going up the step up to turn two in a bid for the lead. Deegan lost the top spot momentarily, then battled back by to re-gain the lead at turn three. He wasn't able to hold it, however. Menzies picked up the win in his No. 7 Red Bull/GoPro Ford. Deegan was second, with Renezeder third, MacCachren fourth and Robby Woods fifth.

After dominating early in Pro 2 Unlimited, Brian Deegan was back out front again at the end of the first lap in Pro Lite Unlimited competition. Behind Deegan's #38 Rockstar/Makita Ford, Sheldon Creed ran second with Myles Cheek third, Bradley Morris fourth, and Jimmy Fishback fifth in the early stages of the race.

Deegan made sure he didn't lose again.

He pulled away from the field and grabbed the win ahead of Bradley Morris, R.J. Anderson, Sheldon Creed and Ryan Beat. Anderson, however, was handed a penalty for rough driving after multiple warnings. The penalty promoted Creed to third, Beat to fourth and Gavin Harlien to fifth.

Dylan Plemons, in the No. 424 BND Performance/PAC Racing Springs kart, held on to win the Junior 2 Kart event.

Ricky Gutierrez, in the No. 1 G Brothers/Lone Kid Racing machine, pulled away from the field to win the Junior 1 Kart race.

Brock Heger in the No. 511 Spy/DASA entry captured the win in the modified kart event.

Chad George backed up his first career Pro Buggy Unlimited win in the national series on Friday, with another victory Saturday. Second went to Dave Mason Jr., third to Bradley Morris, fourth to Garrett George, and fifth to Lonny Hart.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/leduc-menzies-win-at-lake-elsinore/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Classic Qualifiers Kick Off In June​*
Action is about to heat up for The Dirt Classic Presented by Kasey Kahne.
A pair of qualifying races will precede the historic $20,000-to-win event, which will be held Sept. 27, at Lincoln Speedway in Abbottstown, Pa. The winner of each qualifying event will be guaranteed a starting position in The Dirt Classic feature.

Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex, in Markleysburg, Pa., is set to host the first qualifying race on June 1, and Bedford Speedway in Bedford, Pa., will be the site for the second qualifier on June 8.

Both qualifying races pay $5,000 to win, $2,000 for second place, $1,000 for 10th place and $400 to start with a total purse of more than $23,000.

The format for each qualifier is as follows: Each driver will receive two qualifying laps. The heat races are inverted by four based on the qualifying times. Heat race winners plus the fastest three or four cars in qualifying who advance through their heat race will lock into a random inversion.

If there are three heat races, the three heat winners plus the next three fastest qualifiers who made it through their heat are included. If there are four heat races, the four heat winners plus the next four fastest qualifiers who advance will be in the inversion. The B Main and remainder of the A Main will be lined up based on qualifying times.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/dirt-classic-qualifiers-kick-off-in-june/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Knoxville 360 Sprints Highlights​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Late Models Set For Hibbing Debut​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series makes its debut at Hibbing (Minn.) Raceway on July 10, kicking off the series' tour through the upper Midwest.

The event will feature the Outlaws battling many of the WISSOTA stars in a $10,000-to-win, 50-lap race at the 3/8-mile dirt oval in northeastern Minnesota.

"It's all people are talking about," said promoter Rudy Aho. "We have a big late model following, (so) this is going to be huge."

Aho Wisconsin's Brady Smith, a winner earlier this year against the Outlaws in Florida and a frequent competitor at Hibbing, use his knowledge of the track to thrill the crowd.

"There are great late model drivers in the upper Midwest and we're looking forward to racing with them at Hibbing," series director Tim Christman said. "Rudy is definitely excited to see how they stack up at his track against Darrell Lanigan, Rick Eckert, Tim McCreadie, Shane Clanton and all the guys."

The race at Hibbing launches the Wild West Tour, which also includes races at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn. July 12, Brown County Speedway in Aberdeen, S.D. July 15, and River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D. July 18.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/woo-late-models-set-for-hibbing-debut/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Southern All-Stars Prep For Weekend​*
The Southern All-Star Dirt Racing Series travels to the Talladega Short Track in Eastaboga, Ala., for a 40-lap, $4,000-to-win event on May 3.

NASCAR weekend has always been a big weekend with the Southern All-Stars, as many of the drivers like to compete in the Friday night regular program that will pay Super Late Models $2,000 to win.

On Saturday, the Southern All-Stars take part in qualifying, with the top four from groups A and B locked in, then there will be two B-Mains along with a 40-lap feature event.

Riley Hickman of Ooltewah, Tenn. is on top of the series standings after three events.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/southern-all-stars-prep-for-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TireX Sponsoring USA 100​*
TireX Inc has signed on to be the title sponsor of the 35th Annual USA 100 at Virginia Motor Speedway featuring the Ultimate Super Late Model Series in a $10,000 to win event on May 17.

"We are extremely proud to add a sponsor such as TireX. Willie Mason has been a huge supporter of local short track racing for many years and we welcome him into our racing family," commented track General Manager Clarke Sawyer.

The 35th Annual USA 100 will once again be sanctioned by the Ultimate Super Late Model Series and will pay the winner of the 50 lap feature a cool $10,000. The list of previous Champions is a list of "Who's Who" in dirt late model racing.

The race will once again feature the format of two twenty-five lap qualifying races to make it into the 50-lap feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/tirex-sponsoring-usa-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Toyo Tires Supports Formula Off-Rad​*
Toyo Tires is now the official tire of SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road. As a result, all Stadium Super Trucks running in the series will compete on Toyo Open Country A/T II tires.

The series was founded by former NASCAR and IndyCar driver Robby Gordon, who is also an off-road champion and long-time Team Toyo driver. The 600-plus horsepower SST trucks tackle a serpentine race course with ramp jumps that can launch them 20 feet in the air. Speeds can reach as high as 130-mph, making for a true spectacle to excite the fans.

This marks an expanded partnership between the two organizations as Toyo Tires supported the then Stadium SUPER Trucks&#153; in its inaugural season last year and celebrated winning the overall championship with Gordon.

"Toyo Tires is both excited and proud to be the exclusive tire selected by Robby Gordon for the 2014 SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road series,&#148;" said Amy Coleman, senior director of marketing, Toyo Tire U.S.A. Corp. "&#147;By winning the inaugural Stadium SUPER Truck championship last year, we have proven that Toyo Open Country tires are up to the task of being the spec tire of this exciting series.&#148;"

"&#147;Toyo Tires has been a partner of Formula Off-Road since its inception,"&#148; said Gordon. "We are obviously grateful for their support, but more importantly the tires they provide our competitors are extremely reliable and fit the series perfectly. The same tires we race on the SST&#146;s are on my personal vehicle and we race a similar tire in other off-road races including the Dakar Rally and Baja 1000. Even with the abuse we put on the Toyo Open Country tires they always perform for us, it&#146;s great to have Toyo Tires back in the Formula Off-Road Series again for our second season.&#148;"

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/toyo-tires-supports-formula-off-rad/


----------



## Ckg2011

*M&S Racing Names Eliason New Driver​*
M&S Racing has named Cory Eliason the new driver of the No. 27 sprint car beginning this weekend at California's Silver Dollar Speedway. Eliason replaces Sean Becker in the car.

"First of all we want to wish Sean Becker the best of luck as he goes after the King of the West and Civil War Championships," team owner Mike Dodds said. "He did a great job for us, and we wish him well."

In various starts over the last few seasons in 410 sprint-car competition over the last few seasons, Eliason has showed exceptional speed and has flirted with victory with the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series and in local competition. Recently he charged from 17th to seventh while racing in World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

"We are thrilled to have a young, up and coming driver like Cory on board with us," Dodds said. "We have raced against him a few times, and he has done a great job, and we are looking forward to having him drive for us."

Kicking off this Friday night at the Silver Dollar Speedway in weekly competition, the team will also be in action on Saturday night with the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series for the Dave Bradway Jr. Memorial.

Moving forward from this weekend, the team plans on hitting various 410 and 360 sprint-car events around the region with Eliason.

"I am so excited and thankful for this opportunity to work with this team," Eliason said. "They have had a lot of success over the past couple of seasons, and hopefully we can continue that success. This is such an honor, and I am very excited to get started."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/ms-racing-names-eliason-new-driver/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Leads USAC To Nebraska​*
The Cornhusker State welcomes USAC's AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series this weekend with back-to-back races Friday and Saturday night at Eagle (Neb.) Raceway and Junction Motor Speedway in McCool Junction, Neb.

Friday's Rumble in the Bullring is at the third mile dirt Eagle Raceway, while Saturday's race at Junction Motor Speedway marks the series' debut at that three-eighths-mile dirt oval.

Series point leader and defending champion Bryan Clauson won the 2012 race at Eagle, which marked the inaugural Nebraska appearance for the series.

Clauson holds a 14-point lead over Brady Bacon after two races last weekend where Clauson scored a second and a seventh and Bacon was second and 14th.

Tracy Hines of New Castle, Ind., sixth in the current standings, recorded his 46th series victory at Gas City (Ind.) I-69 Speedway Friday night. That tied Jack Hewitt as the third-winningest driver in series history. He piloted the Carolina Nut Company/Hansen's Welding DRC/Stanton Chevy to a spectacular win, using the low groove to pass Shane Cottle on lap 25 and lead the final six laps. Clauson was second ahead of Scotty Weir, Cottle and Chris Windom. Clauson led the first lap, Cottle led 16 laps and Bacon led seven.

Daron Clayton of Sikeston, Mo., led all 30 laps in a dominating performance Saturday to take the Spring Showdown at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind., a race co-sanctioned by MSCS. He piloted the Majestic Electric/Creative Finishing Mach-1/J & D in beating Bacon, Jon Stanbrough, Hunter Schuerenberg and Brady Short.

Hines celebrated his 1,000th USAC National start at Haubstadt, matching the feat achieved earlier this year by Dave Darland

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-leads-usac-to-nebraska/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tight WoO Battle Heads To Eldora​*
One of the most competitive early-season point chases in the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series comes into Eldora Speedway this weekend. With two full nights of racing on tap, positions among that ranking could change dramatically.







 *Donny Schatz (15) and Joey Saldana, shown at Federated Auto Parts Raceway, lead the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series to Ohio's Eldora Speedway this weekend. (Mark Funderburk photo)​*
Only 19 points separate the top four drivers in the cumulative point chase, led by Joey Saldana. Defending champion Daryn Pittman sits 14 points behind, but with only a four-point margin over Paul McMahan. One point behind McMahan sits five-time WoO champion Donny Schatz.

Each of them enter Eldora's Friday and Saturday competition with a comfort level; having combined for 20 wins on the venerable half-mile high-banked clay oval. They are among the 35 different drivers who have captured victories over the course of 145 WoO features since the inaugural event April 16, 1978.

Of the quartet, Saldana has the most Eldora wins at 11 and sits on the all-time WoO/Eldora win list in third. Schatz has four Eldora wins, followed by Pittman's three and McMahan's two.

While they enter the Eldora fray with confidence of previous wins, a total of eight of the top 10 point drivers do as well; having also accumulated coveted Big E wins.

Included within that list is Eldora's all-time feature winner Steve Kinser. In his final year of chasing the prestigious WoO crown that he has worn 20 times, seventh place Kinser has reigned supreme at Eldora 35 times, while three-time WoO champion Sammy Swindell comes into Eldora in ninth place and with 20 previous wins.

Sitting fifth in the WoO points and with a pair of Eldora wins last season is Kerry Madsen, while defending Kings Royal champion Brad Sweet holds down sixth.

Eighth-place Cody Darrah and 10th-place Kraig Kinser approach Eldora winless in WoO action on the high-banks, but enter the doubleheader weekend with anticipation.

Joining the WoO traveling series on Friday evening will be the Eldora Stock Cars, while the UMP DIRTcar Modifieds will complete the two-division program on Saturday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/tight-woo-battle-heads-to-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoosier Inks Indoor Racing Series Deal​*
Len Sammons Motorsports Productions has signed a multi-year contract with Hoosier Tires to be the exclusive tire provider for the three-quarter midgets during their Indoor Racing Series for the next three seasons.

"We are excited to partner with Hoosier Tires as the exclusive tire provider for our TQ Midgets," stated series promoter Len Sammons. "I really feel this is a win, win deal for all our competitors. The rule will put everyone on a level playing field, eliminate supply issues and most importantly save the racers money."

As part of the agreement, all three-quarter midget competitors will be required to run Hoosier tires on all four corners starting with the second running of the Battle Of Trenton Indoor Race to be held Dec. 19-20 at the Sun National Bank Center in Trenton, N.J and the 13th annual Atlantic City Indoor Race to be held Jan. 30-31 at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City, N.J.

"Our entire group at Hoosier and Hoosier Tire Mid-Atlantic (HTMA) are thrilled to be an even bigger part of the growing LSMP events in our region," said HTMA's Bob Wirts. "We are excited to bring a competitive, durable, and affordable ten and thirteen inch tire to indoor racing market for the next several years."

As part of a comprehensive program of incentives, the 2014-2015 Indoor Series champion will receive a minimum of $2,000 for winning the title.

Additional cash awards will be paid to other top performers in the overall point standings. Full details on the point fund will be released at a later date.

"One of the most exciting parts of our agreement with Hoosier Tire is that we were able to reduce the price of the tires from past years," said Sammons. "Tire cost is one of the largest expenses for any race team and under this agreement our teams should save between $50 and $100 per set of tires."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/hoosier-inks-indoor-racing-series-deal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Speed Sport Challenge Promo​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: WoO STP Sprint Cars Jacksonville Il May 7th 2014​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rose Budgets For IRA Sprint Success​*
Bill Rose is no stranger to travel. Having completed three seasons on the World of Outlaws tour, the 35-year racing veteran has logged many miles to experience the thrill of competing in winged and non-winged sprint cars throughout the U.S.

The typical World of Outlaws tour consists of over 80 events each season, stretching from coast to coast. For three years, Rose had finished in the top 15 in series points. This season he's opting for something a bit closer to home, the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint tour.

Rose noted the expense of travel as one of the reasons for opting to run a bit closer to home this season.

"To run with the World of Outlaws for a season you will spend close to $200,000 if you do it on a budget and I nickeled and dimed everything," he said.

While the cost of travel has made Rose race a bit closer to home, he still enjoys hitting the road to get to a racetrack.

"I really enjoy the traveling part of it, and now I have friends all over the country. You learn a lot by traveling and racing with different guys, too," he said.

Rose has had opportunity to compete in a variety of different classes while staying on dirt tracks.

"I actually built my first race car when I was 15 and I'll be 50 this year,"

Rose said. "I started racing stock cars and later late models, finally ending up in non-winged sprint cars. I did that for years running USAC and things like that and I got an opportunity to run a winged car on night."

The appeal of running a winged 410 sprint isn't lost on Rose.

He looks at a potential IRA title chase as a goal for the 2014 season.
"If I could do it, I'd like to run for points with the IRA," he said.

"I had a great time, and it's a good series. It actually works out scheduling-wise (because) I build houses during the week and I have my business up and running again. The scheduling works out really nice, since they don't run a ton of races but still have enough for a nice schedule."

While Rose looks forward to the challenge the IRA series presents the biggest hurdle may still be money.

"It took $500 in fuel to go back and forth (to the first IRA event) and that's the hard part for someone who doesn't have any sponsors," he said.

Finding funding will determine if Rose is able to complete the entire IRA schedule, but his plans are to continue as long as it's economically feasible. Rose now heads to the second race on the IRA schedule with the point lead and some confidence from opening night.

"It definitely helped out confidence-wise," Rose said. "I know it will be a challenge."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/rose-budgets-for-ira-sprint-success/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Must See Racing Competition Director​*
 Must See Racing Xtreme Sprint Series official have named Don Lambert of Kokomo, Ind., as the new series competition director.

Lambert's pavement sprint car resume discloses years of hands on experience as a car owner and crew chief, which includes a USAC championship with Dave Darland, a HOSS and AVSS championship and a second-place finish in the 2005 Pay Less Little 500 with long time driver Tim Cox.

Lambert's business background, which includes NASA Lunar Rover designs and his experience and understanding of the business, organization and rule compliancy aspects of racing makes him unusually qualified to meet the important challenges as the series competition director.

"Don has been around the business a long time and fully understands all the different elements of racing from the bottom to the top," saidMSRXSS Founder and President Jim Hanks. "He knows our sport technically and emotionally. Don fully understands our series commitment to present a fair and level competitive playing field for our valued race teams and talented drivers."

"Must See Racing has had phenomenal growth, has top shelf race teams with outstanding competition and they are professionally managed," Lambert said. "I am very excited to be a part of the sport I love as the MSR Competition Director. I am very familiar with the tracks and the roster of race teams. My commitment is to direct the racing fairly with each competitor complying with the series rules and procedures."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/new-must-see-racing-competition-director/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Delivers At Macon Speedway​*
Bobby Pierce scored the biggest win of his young racing career Thursday night at Macon Speedway, pocketing $12,000 for his win in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series St. Louis U-Pic-A-Part 100.

Pierce crossed the line a half a lap ahead of second-place finisher Brian Shirley. Steve Francis finished third followed by Jimmy Owens, who rallied from 24th to finish fourth. Eddie Carrier Jr. rounded out the top five.

"I can't believe how good the car was tonight, everything was great from the get-go," Pierce said. "We set fast time, won our heat and led every lap in the feature. I got a little worried in traffic a few times, but everybody gave each other plenty of room. I hope the fans enjoyed the show tonight. To win the first Lucas Oil race here at Macon is special. My dad has a lot of wins here, and this is only the second time I have raced here in a Late Model.

"The track was good all night. That rain in the modified feature I think helped a little. There was enough cushion up against the wall to keep me from hitting it," Pierce said.

The victory is Pierce's second career Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory. His first victory came in February at East Bay Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla.

Shirley took over the second spot from Francis on lap six and never looked back. Shirley stayed close to Pierce for the first half of the race, but faded over the final 50 laps as Pierce pulled away.

"I have to thank Scott Riggs for letting me drive his car," Shirley said. "We were good for most of the race; I was married to the bottom and he stayed up against the wall. I thought I could get him a few times, but it was a long race and he just got away from me."

Francis, in Clint Bowyer's Georgia Boot Barry Wright entry, held off Owens to claim third.

"Bobby and Brian were great tonight. If someone had told me we would finish third at Macon, I would have taken it in a heartbeat," Francis said. "It was a great points night. The car was a little tighter than I wanted it to be, but we will definitely take this third and head to Tri-City tomorrow night."

Completing the top ten were Kevin Weaver, Brian Birkhofer, Brandon Sheppard, John Blankenship and Dennis Erb Jr.

*The Finish:*

Bobby Pierce, Brian Shirley, Steve Francis, Jimmy Owens, Eddie Carrier Jr., Kevin Weaver, Brian Birkhofer, Brandon Shepperd, John Blankenship, Dennis Erb Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Jared Landers, Jason Papich, Jason Hughes, Randy Korte, Earl Pearson Jr., Matt Taylor, Joseph Hughes, Jason Feger, John Beck, Roger Brickler, Billy Moyer, Shannon Babb, Don O'Neal, Brian Diveley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/pierce-delivers-at-macon-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*North Alabama Joins NeSmith Weekly Series​*
North Alabama Speedway in Tuscumbia, Ala., has joined the NeSmith Chevrolet Weekly Racing Series for the remainder of the 2014 season.

North Alabama Speedway Promoter Wayne Burns wanted to create a separate class of late models for the competitors using the Chevrolet Performance 604 and 602 Circle Track Engines. Burns also wanted his new late model class to be sanctioned by the NeSmith Chevrolet Weekly Racing Series, so the drivers could compete for not only a track point fund, but also for the $20,000 National point fund that pays $10,000 to the National Champion and pays back through the Top 10 in the National point standings at the end of the 27-week season.

In addition to the NeSmith Chevrolet Weekly Racing Series Late Model Division, Burns also signed up for the NeSmith Performance Parts Street Stock Division presented By AR Bodies. Both new North Alabama Speedway Divisions will begin competition this Saturday night.

Since the NeSmith Chevrolet WRS is now into its sixth week of a 27-week season, racers at North Alabama Speedway are getting a late start, and they have a grace period on the tire rule until June 15, 2014. After June 15, the NeSmith Chevrolet Weekly Racing Series racers at North Alabama Speedway must run the Crate USA D21 or Crate USA D55 Hoosier tire only.

NeSmith Chevrolet Weekly Racing Series Late Model drivers at North Alabama Speedway will compete against drivers at other participating at NeSmith Chevrolet Weekly Racing Series sanctioned tracks through a points system that counts their 14 best weekly point totals over the 27-week season that runs through Sept. 28.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/north-alabama-joins-nesmith-weekly-program/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton, Smith Chase Southern Success​*
Georgians Shane Clanton and Clint Smith are looking for success when the World of Outlaws Late Model Series rolls into their territory this weekend.

The WoO LMS kicks off an ultra-busy month of May this weekend with a pair of $10,000-to-win events in North Carolina and Georgia.

The action starts Friday at 4/10-mile Fayetteville (N.C.) Motor Speedway, as the Outlaws roll into the Larry Norris-promoted speed-plant for a 50-lap, $10,000-to-win race during their annual Tarheel 100.

This marks the first visit to Fayetteville since April 30, 2010, when Josh Richards picked up the victory and went on to claim the series championship. Richards also won the Oct. 7, 2008 event and home-state driver Jeff Smith of Dallas, N.C., took the 2009 series victory.

On Saturday the series makes its first appearance to the Stan Lester & Sarah King-promoted Lavonia (Ga.) Speedway for the second 50-lap, $10,000-to-win event of the weekend.

Clanton, of Zebulon, and Smith, of Senoia, are both within a two-hour drive of Lavonia Speedway. Clanton, one of World of Outlaws Late Model Series regulars chasing his first win of the season, says he's looking forward to racing closer to home this weekend.

"Lavonia is about as close as the series gets to racing near our home, it would be special to win one here," said Clanton, who last raced at Lavonia Speedway about six years ago. "We need to win this weekend and hopefully we can."

Clanton, fourth in WoO LMS points, is 98 markers behind leader Darrell Lanigan.

"We've gotta go back out and win," Clanton said. "We've struggled with the balance on LM tires (which ran at Farmer City) and more open tires which we'll run this weekend. We feel like we're pretty good on the more open tires, we changed some things. We like racing at Farmer City, but just have to find the balance."

Clanton drove his Capital Race Cars entry to a 13th-place finish in last Saturday's Illini 100.

There have been eight different winners in eight World of Outlaws Late Model Series events this season, with Shannon Babb picking up the $20,000 Illini 100 last Saturday in front of his home-state crowd for the 12th WoO LMS payday of his career.

Among the top-12 in series regulars, 10 of those drivers are hungry for their first victory of the season - including Smith, the 49-year-old driver who owns 12 WoO LMS victories in his career and has been winless since May 8, 2011, when he won in his home state at Needmore Speedway.

"I'm really looking forward to going to Fayetteville this Friday," Smith said.
"We need a World of Outlaws win. We've had some motor problems and just haven't been able to get into a rhythm yet. It's tough to win anywhere the Outlaws go, there are no breaks anywhere."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/woo-late-model-drivers-seek-wins/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Scores First Win for Larson Marks​*
Shane Stewart scored the first win for Larson Marks Racing in Friday night's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event at Eldora Speedway.

The team, owned by Kyle Larson and Justin Marks, was strong all night from a top-10 qualifying effort to a heat race victory and ultimately leading all 30 laps of the A-main.

Current World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship leader Joey Saldana finished second with Paul McMahan, quick-timer Kerry Madsen and Dale Blaney rounding out the top five.

Kraig Kinser led the field to green, but Stewart used his outside front-row position in his GoPro-sponsored car to line himself up for a charge at the lead on the high side in turns 1 and 2. Stewart then raced to the bottom of the historic high-banked, half-mile oval and swept past Kinser and into the lead.

With Stewart and Kinser out front, a couple of Kings Royal winners, Saldana and Blaney, battled each other for third. Saldana wheeled the Motter Equipment No. 71M around the top while Blaney worked the bottom. The two entered traffic just after lap five and while navigating lapped traffic Blaney earned the position on lap eight, but he wasn't done there. The following lap Blaney passed Kinser for second place.

As Stewart worked in and out of traffic, Blaney would pull close yet fall back. Blaney was closing the gap on lap 17 when a caution for new full-time Outlaw David Gravel after he broke a bolt in the throttle.

On the restart Stewart, who was series' top rookie in 2005, chose the outside line with Blaney to his inside. Stewart and Saldana, who started third, road the rim of the track with Stewart shooting back to the lead. The rest of the race ran caution free and Stewart cruised to the checkered flag.

"This is such a surreal &#8230; sorry," started an emotional Stewart in Victory Lane. "It's been quite a rollercoaster for me the last couple of years, and it was a tough decision to come here, I had a couple of good offers on the table and thank god I picked this one, huh? I know we're going to have our bumps and bruises, but to come here and win with the field of cars that are here &#8230; my car was on a rail."

In Turn 3 Saldana used a strong run around the top to take second position by driving around Blaney.

"I thought I did [have something for him], until we got into traffic and then he was 'see you later,'" Saldana said. "That's a great car that finished ahead of us, a great team, that's a great driver and I wouldn't expect anything else out of Shane Stewart but a win on that. I loved watching my dad race here and all the old time guys so when I come here it's kind of like going back in time for me and I can kind of revisit the days when those guys were running around out here."

On lap 22 McMahan used a slide job to take the third position behind the wheel of the CJB Motorsports No. 51.

"We had a good race car," McMahan said. "It's great for Shane [Stewart], I've been in his shoes where people doubted you and didn't believe in you. Kyle believes in Shane and Shane is a great racecar driver. We gave it all we had, I was going to try to slide it in on Joe I thought he might go to the top and he was trying to lap cars and went to the middle and it got real tight there off of four and I spun the tires real bad on exit and he got away from me. It's a solid third-place finish tonight."

Saldana remains the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship leader by 19 points over Paul McMahan. Donny Schatz sits in third place trailing by 34 points and 2013 champion, Daryn Pittman is in fourth, one point behind Schatz.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is back in action tomorrow night again at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Scores-First-Win-for-Larson-Marks-Racing.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Gets 49th USAC Sprint Car Victory​*
For the 49th time in his illustrious career, Dave Darland drove his way to AMSOIL National Sprint Car victory lane in Friday's "Rumble in the Bullring" at Eagle Raceway.

Darland became the first repeat winner of the season.

Bret Mellenberndt got the jump from outside the front-row, but polesitter Bryan Clauson snuck under him to lead the opening lap. The show early on, however, was Justin Grant, who started seventh but immediately jumped up above the cushion and made his way to the front. After rocketing off turn-two on lap five, he rode the cushion to the lead at the line.

After a short red flag for Cody Brewer, a lap-14 restart gave Darland the opportunity he needed to attack Grant. After getting a good run down the fronstretch, Darland dove down underneath Grant into turn-one and came away with the lead.

Grant did not give up, as he ran Darland back down with just a few laps remaining but bobbled on the turn-three cushion, allowing Darland to gain some breathing room and cruise to the win in the Phillips Motorsports - Racer's Advantage Store No. 71p DRC/Foxco.

"Justin was really sailing around the top, but it was pretty choppy especially into one. I was just waiting to take advantage of that if I could. We finally got that restart and I had such a good run, I was able to slide him into there. It worked out that we got that opportunity and could get by him and to the lead when we did," Darland said.

Grant repelled late challenges of Brady Bacon to retain the second spot in the Mark Hery Racing - Dick's Paint & Body No. 40 DRC/Claxton.

"I really like this track, but not the result. (Car owner) Mark (Hery) and I talked and thought it looked like Kokomo on the nights we would go up above the cushion. We freed it up a lot and tried to do something spectacular. It was working for a while. I should have slid myself on that restart, especially with Dave behind me, but I hadn't even gone anywhere but the top through that end. Dave is good and snuck under us. I got my rhythm back late and we were a little better, but there wasn't much of anywhere to go," Grant said.

Bacon was another one on the move in the feature, climbing from 10th to a podium finish in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Stanton Mopar.

Fast-qualifier Tracy Hines finished fourth with Clauson fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/darland-gets-49th-usac-sprint-car-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

To read the full story just click the source link. 

*Gray Captures USCS Win At 411​*






 *Eric Riggins Jr (47) tries to hold off Terry Gray (10) during the USCS feature Friday night at 411 (Tenn.) Speedway. (Chris Seelman photo)*​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/gray-captures-uscs-win-at-411/







 *Tommy Bryant leads the field during the ASCS Gulf South event Friday night at Golden Triangle (Texas) Raceway Park. (Ron Skinner photo)​*
*Bryant Takes Gulf South Trophy​*
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bryant-takes-gulf-south-trophy/







 *Shane Cottle won Friday's KISS sprint car race at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway. (Kent Steele photo)​*
*KISS Opener Belongs To Cottle​*
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/kiss-opener-belongs-to-cottle/







 *Darren Hagen (56) battles Cole Wood early in Friday's Lucas Oil POWRi National Midget Series feature at Valley Speedway in Grain Valley, Mo. (Ken Simon Photo)​*
*Hagen Wires POWRi Midget Foes​*
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/hagen-wires-powri-midget-foes/







 *Ian Madsen (18) battles Joey Moughan en route to winning Friday's MOWA sprint car race at Lincoln (Ill.) Speedway. (Mark Funderburk photo)​*
*Madsen Masters MOWA Sprint Cars​*
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/madsen-masters-mowa-sprint-cars/







 *Aaron Reutzel in victory lane at Outlaw Motor Speedway. (Lonnie Wheatley photo)​*
*Reutzel Tames Outlaw's Lapped Traffic​*
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/reutzel-tames-outlaws-lapped-traffic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Bloomquist At Tri-City​*
Scott Bloomquist led all 50 laps to win Friday's Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Spring Classic at Tri-City Speedway.

Bloomquist was only challenged a few times by runner-up Jimmy Owens as he won for the second time in the last three LOLMDS races.

Trailing Bloomquist and Owens to the finish line were Randy Korte, Don O'Neal, and John Blankenship.

"Our Sweet-Bloomquist car has been strong all year long, we struggled a little last night, but tonight was a different story. It has been awhile since we have won here. Kevin (Gundaker) and everybody here does a great job with this track, they have built a nice facility here," Bloomquist said. "With the rain they had this week, the track was pretty good, there were some rough patches in three and four. I tried to go above them but didn't want to lose my momentum. I saw Jimmy once, and that really got me going."

Bloomquist started on the outside of the front row and held a steady advantage for the entire race. Owens pulled close a couple of times after restarts, but could not maintain the pace that Bloomquist set.

Bobby Pierce, who started 11th and was looking for his sixth straight win at Tri-City, made it up to third spot, but hit the wall on the 27th lap, ending his night. Pierce had been pressuring Owens for second when his solid run came to an abrupt halt.

Korte, in his final year of driving, came into the event as the tracks current points' leader. He started eighth in the race and worked his way past Earl Pearson Jr. and O'Neal when Pearson broke on lap 34. Korte would finish a solid third at the finish.

In preliminary action, Jimmy Owens set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 34 entrants, with a lap of 14.299 seconds.

*The Finish:*

Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Randy Korte, Don O'Neal, John Blankenship, Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Brian Birkhofer, Eddie Carrier Jr., Brian Shirley, Steve Francis, Dennis Erb Jr., Jason Hughes, Jason Riggs, Jared Landers, Earl Pearson Jr., Bub McCool, Bobby Pierce, Jimmy Mars, Shannon Babb, Jason Papich, Dewayne Kiefer, Billy Moyer Jr., Jim Shereck, Scott Weber, Billy Laycock.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...as-late-models/its-all-boomquist-at-tri-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Is First Repeat WoO LMS Winner​*
G.R. Smith did all he could do to hang onto the lead on Friday night at Fayetteville Motor Speedway, but Darrell Lanigan was too strong down the stretch and swept past Smith to become the first driver with two World of Outlaws Late Model Series wins this season.

Smith and Rick Eckert battled for much of the 50-lap A-main before Lanigan and Jonathan Davenport came on strong in the second half of the feature.

A restart with 15 laps to go shook up the contenders when they all tried to go for the same piece of real estate in turn one. By the time it settled, Lanigan jumped from fourth to second and set his sights on Smith.

Then with nine to go, Smith started sliding up the four-tenths-mile red clay oval, giving Lanigan a chance to drive under him and into the top spot. A caution with eight to go gave Lanigan the clear track he needed to drive off to a 2.292-second, $10,000 victory over Davenport, who was able to sneak past third-place finishing Smith on the last lap.

Chub Frank and Eckert rounded out the top five.

"The third caution we just got in there and got in the rut in turn one and got into the side of Rambo [Franklin] and couldn't turn," said Lanigan. "We fell back three or four spots, but got a good restart the next time and I found a little groove in there and the car was good."

Lanigan became the series' first two-time winner this season through nine A-mains. His victory Friday in his Club 29 machine is a little redemption for a runner-up performance in last week's Illini 100.

"I feel like I let the one last week get by me so definitely to win this one makes us feel good," he said. "It's hard to believe, we've had a good car all year, we've been there, just needed a little bit."

Davenport was in the hunt for a win all night long, but ultimately he wasn't able to find a way around Lanigan down the stretch.

"I kept getting stuck on the outside and I kept trying to make it work," said Davenport. "We probably had a third-place car there but we stuck with it and didn't give up."

Smith, whose team made the three-hour journey from the Charlotte suburbs with his car on the back of an open trailer, was strong all night. He picked up a $200 track bonus for setting quick time, then won his heat, got the outside pole in the redraw and raced hard to hold off Eckert, who was driving the No. 1 Rocket Chassis car. Ultimately, Smith settled for third, but was pleased with his volunteer crew's effort.

"We had a real good car, setting fast time and winning the heat race," said Smith. "We just lost it trying too hard. We didn't know what kind of lead we had and got the right rear tire hot and if you give up a little bit to these guys they're good enough to pounce on you.

"We define weekend warrior. I never really looked behind me, or looked on the board. I didn't really care because I knew whether it was Rick Eckert or Darrell Lanigan or Jonathan Davenport, these guys are national champions. I made my mind up in the pit area before we went out there that we were going to go out swinging. We came up about eight laps short. At least we know we're knocking on the door."

*The Finish:*

Darrell Lanigan, Jonathan Davenport, G.R. Smith, Chub Frank, Rick Eckert, Morgan Bagley, Shane Clanton, Tim McCreadie, Clint Smith, Eric Wells, Chris Blackwell, Frank Heckenhast Jr., Ross Bailes, Steve Blackburn, Chase Junghans, Rick "Boom" Briggs, Dennis Franklin, Brandon Overton, Austin Hubbard, Kevin Wilson, Kyle Bronson, Johnny Pursley, Mike Parker, Shawn Harrell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/lanigan-is-first-repeat-woo-lms-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Deskins Dominates Southwest Sprint​*
Shon Deskins led every lap of Saturday's USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series event at Prescott Valley Speedway to earn his first victory of the 2014 campaign.

Charles Davis Jr. chased Deskins to the finish line, but came up short and settled for second. Josh Pelkey, Mike Colegrove and Chris Bonneau completed the top five.

*The Finish:*

Shon Deskins, Charles Davis Jr., Josh Pelkey, Mike Colegrove, Chris Bonneau, Josh Shipley, Matt Rossi, Mike Bonneau, Stevie Sussex, Brian Hosford, Nick Aiuto, Mike Martin, Andy Reinbold, Bruce St. James, Tye Mihocko, Tom Lee, Mark Morin, Michael Curtis, Mike Visser, R.J. Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/deskins-dominates-southwest-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marcham Scores At Bakersfield​*
Calif. - Trey Marcham held off defending Honda USAC Western Midget Series champion Ronnie Gardner to win Saturday's feature at Bakersfield Speedway.

Sean Dodenhoff led the opening 18 laps around the third-mile clay oval before giving up the lead to Marcham on lap 19. Marcham led the rest of the way, but not without some pressure from Gardner.

Gardner ended up second, followed by Johnathon Henry, Dodenhoff and Troy Rutherford.

*The Finish:*

Trey Marcham, Ronnie Gardner, Johnathon Henry, Sean Dodenhoff, Troy Rutherford, Steve Davis, Alex Schutte, Tyler Dolacki, Scott Pierovich, Chris Ennis, Shannon McQueen, Terry Nichols, Ricky Shelton, Jarid Blondel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/marcham-scores-at-bakersfield/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Grosz Takes UMSS Sprint Car Opener​*
Lee Grosz was perfect during the Upper Midwest Sprintcar Series season opener at Cedar Lake Speedway Saturday night.

Grosz drove the potent Howells No. 4J sprinter to his third career UMSS victory on a cool and windy spring evening, completing a sweep of racing action after winning his heat and challenge race. Grosz passed race leader Chris Graf following a lap 12 restart and held the top spot during the final 13 circuits of nonstop racing in the feature. Grosz earned $1,000 for his win thanks to some sponsorship help from GRP Motorsports.

"I was paying attention to where Graf was running down low, so I knew I needed to go up top to get by him," Grosz said. "The track was pretty good for early season. There were a couple of racing grooves to choose from."
Grosz, who was the high point driver following the usual double-round of UMSS qualifiers, drew the eight pill which inverted the first four rows. Grosz wasted little time in beginning his quest for the top spot, as he moved into the top five just four laps into the 25 lap main event. One lap later following the first of three cautions, Grosz sped into third behind leaders Chris Graf and Rick Kobs.

After the second caution just past the halfway mark, Grosz got by Kobs for second. Grosz had actually taken the lead from Graf early on lap 13, but the final caution blinked on and scoring reverted back to the last fully completed lap. It didn't take the Harwood, ND driver long to find his way to the front once the race went green again.

Rick Kobs also got by Graf on lap 13 and went on to equal his UMSS career-best second place finish when he ran second behind Grosz at Viking Speedway last August. Defending UMSS champion Graf held on to third. Scott Broty, making his return to sprint car racing after a hard crash at SCVR last June, looked like he never missed a beat coming from his 10th starting spot to finish fourth.

The motor in Scott Broty's car was only installed just hours before race time, as he and his son James thrashed to get their cars ready for opening night action at CLS. Tony Norem completed the top five. Norem was strong early on, but his B1st sprinter dropped a valve part way through the feature race and was down a cylinder for several laps.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/grosz-takes-umss-sprint-car-opener/








*Ziehl Conquers Southwest Region​*
Rick Ziehl won Saturday night's ASCS Southwest Sprint Car Series feature at Tucson Int'l Raceway.

Ziehl beat Joshua Williams to the checkered flag on the three-eighths-mile dirt track.

Ryan Linder, Bob Ream Jr. and Mike Rux Jr. completed the top five.

*The Finish:*

Rick Ziehl, Joshua Williams, Ryan Linder, Bob Ream Jr., Mike Rux Jr., Alex Pettas, Nick Parker, Jordan Stetson, Lance Norick, Koty McGullam, Cody Sickles, James Aragon, Brent McKee, Colton Hardy, Perry McMillan, Darrell Sickles, Ben Astenious.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ziehl-conquers-southwest-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nicholson Tops Smoky Mountain Sprint​*
Anthony Nicholson captured Saturday's USCS Outlaw Thunder Tour sprint-car feature held at Smoky Mountain Speedway.

The Bartlett, Tenn., native and 2008 USCS Outlaw Thunder TourRookie of the Year stormed by early race leader and eight-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series feature winner Danny Smith on lap three of Saturday's 30-lap main event and took command of the race from there, driving away to his first win of the 2014 season despite a late-race caution with five laps to go.

"Man, this means a lot," Nicholson said. "We had an awesome race car tonight, and once we got by Danny there right before the caution, we were cooking. The car was so good out front and it could work through traffic well. What an awesome night."

Smith, from Chillicothe, Ohio, survived a five-lap duel with 10-time USCS National Champion Terry Gray just past halfway to claim the runner-up spot after finishing fourth in Friday night's main event. Gray completed the podium in third place.

Morgan Turpen, the only female racer in Saturday night's field, charged from 12th to finish fourth in the main event after her car was nearly destroyed in an opening lap crash Friday night at 411 Motor Speedway. Lance Moss completed the top five drivers at the finish.

The feature was slowed early by a handful of caution periods, with Terry Witherspoon losing the lead to Danny Smith on lap two before looping the car in turn four and stalling at the base of the corner. On the ensuing restart, Nicholson surged to the lead on the high side of turn two before the caution flew for Riggins' stopped car on the front straightaway. Riggins' flat tire came while the Charlotte native was running fifth.

Once Riggins' car was re-fired, the field formed up again and the race's most serious accident occurred on the backstretch when Turpen and the No. 1 of Freddie McCall Jr. made slight contact, which sent McCall flipping violently down the backstretch and into the entrance of turn three. The force of the crash dislodged the motor from the car, but McCall climbed out of the car under his own power with no injury.

From there, Nicholson blasted away from the field and was unchallenged the rest of the night despite the late-race caution for the stalled car of Shawn Murray in turn four with five laps left.

*The Finish:*

Anthony Nicholson, Danny Smith, Terry Gray, Morgan Turpen, Lance Moss, Eric Riggins Jr., Brandon McLain, Greg Merritt, Terry Witherspoon, Bob Auld, Aubrey Black, Lukas Smith, Jeff Willingham, Don Smith, Shawn Murray, Nicholas Snyder, Johnny Bridges, Freddie McCall Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/nicholson-tops-smoky-mountain-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Claims Bradway Memorial​*
Rico Abreu continued his open-wheel racing hot streak by winning Saturday night's Bradway Memorial at Silver Dollar Speedway.

The event was sanctioned by the King of the West Sprint Car Series and Abreu outran Kyle Hirst to win the prestigious event on the quarter-mile oval.

Evan Suggs, Colby Copeland and Jonathan Allard rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/abreu-claims-bradway-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gravel Eldora Winner​*
It's been a wild week for young David Gravel, but when the checkered flag fell on Saturday night's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event at famed Eldora Speedway he was headed to victory lane.

In a thriller on the high-banked historic half-mile oval, Gravel had to pass defending series champion Daryn Pittman as the two exchanged slide jobs midway through the A-main. Gravel eventually found his way to the front of the pack to win in only his second night behind the wheel of the Roth Motorsports No. 83 machine. It was Gravel's second victory this season and the fourth of his career.

Pittman held on to finish second while Randy Hannagan was third with Paul McMahan in fourth and Donny Schatz in fifth with the KSE Hard Charger award after starting the feature in the 19th position.

Gravel, 2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, started on the pole of the 30-lap feature event with Pittman on the outside. Exiting turn four on the start of the race Gravel jumped to the lead, but Pittman, working the high side of the track in the Great Clips #9 of Kasey Kahne Racing gained momentum and swiped the lead exiting turn two.

Entering lapped traffic, Gravel and Joey Saldana began to close in on Pittman. The top three ran just feet from each other for several laps before the lone caution of the event on lap 11 after Kerry Madsen's right rear tire went flat. Pittman chose the outside line on the start, putting Gravel to his inside and Saldana on his tail with the 11N of Hannagan starting behind Gravel. By lap 16 the leaders again entered traffic and Gravel was prepared.

On lap 17 Gravel slung the Roth Motorsports car to the bottom of turn three and pulled off a slide job on Pittman to lead lap 18. Pittman fired back entering turn one nearly duplicating the move to lead down the backstretch. The final pass was made going into turn three as Gravel again slid Pittman to take the lead and the win.

"In the beginning there I fell back to third but I got the wing back and the car was just awesome when I got the wing back, this is great!" said Gravel of Watertown, Conn. "I've raced Daryn a lot when he was 27 car and he's a really clean racer and I think we put on a hell of a show 'cause I know I'm tired after that, it was a handful."

Pittman tried to fire back, first on lap 22 in turn three, but slid up the track, unable to duplicate the result. Two laps later Pittman fired off a last ditch effort and tried to use a lap car as a pick, but again Gravel countered the move leaving Pittman to fight to hold on to second place from an attacking Hannagan.

Hannagan, behind the wheel of the NAPA No. 11N, began working the bottom of the track late in the race while the majority of the leaders were running around the top. Hanngan took several looks to the bottom of Pittman, but 2013 champion kept his line to hold on for a second place finish.

"The track was great, man we had a great car, hats off to David I just got beat by a better driver tonight, there's no question about that," said Pittman, an Owasso, Ok., native. "I just got too cautious in lap traffic and got in dirty air. He really pissed me off when he got by me and made me start driving the car the way I should have been driving it the whole way. Hats off to them, he deserves that ride, he's a good young kid. The best driver won tonight, that's for sure."

Hannagan charged from the seventh position to take the final position on the podium.

"Sitting third on the restart, I thought would be able to get a good restart there," said Hannagan of Pittsboro, Ind. "I started over driving it there at the end and it allowed the top to get going again. We've worked really hard over the years on getting our car right right through right through the middle because everybody's going to be on the top. If you can get your car through the middle, then you've got something they don't."

With an even 10 quick time awards Saldana holds the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship lead by a single point over McMahan. Pittman is in third trailing by 16 markers while Donny Schatz is 22 points out in the fourth position.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is back in action Wednesday night again at Jacksonville Speedway in Jacksonville, Ill.






Race Results:
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6550&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/05/Gravel-Eldora-Winner.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Lanigan Again In WoO LMS​*
Darrell Lanigan made a power move on Tim McCreadie with 10 laps to go Saturday night at Lavonia Speedway to earn his second consecutive World of Outlaws Late Model Series win.

This was Lanigan's third victory of the season as well as his 56th-career series victory while driving the Keyser Manufacturing, Baird Transport, Performance Rod & Custom, GottaRace, Lanigan Racing, Cornett Racing Engines powered Club 29 Race Car to the $10,000 payday.

"The car has been awesome this weekend, it's been awesome since we brought it out, can't thank my crew enough, we definitely got good piece here, can't wait for the rest of the year," stated an excited Lanigan, who now becomes the only driver this season to capture multiple victories on the tour.

Brent Dixon and McCreadie would bring the field of 20 to life for the start of the main event. A false start for Dixon, who fired before the starting point, moved him back to the second row and new polesitter Clint Smith brought himself and McCreadie to the green on the next try. Smith hugged the middle and held down the top spot to lead the opening circuit. McCreadie eventually took the spot from Smith on the third lap with Smith, Lanigan, Dixon and Rick Eckert in tow.

By the eighth lap, Tim Elrod was the first lapped car McCreadie would encounter. Meanwhile, Lanigan worked his way up behind Smith for second and finally grabbed the spot on the 21st lap.

Following another caution on lap 28, McCreadie brought the field down for the restart, then just 10 circuits later Lanigan was on his back bumper to challenge for the lead. Coming off the second turn, Lanigan powered to the inside and grabbed the spot away from McCreadie and held him off for the remaining 10 circuits.

Lanigan crossed the line ahead of McCreadie, Eckert, and Clint Smith, who grabbed his second-straight top 10. Local favorite Brent Dixon finished fifth.
McCreadie, who was runner-up, led the majority of the race, says he blames himself for losing the lead to Lanigan behind lapped traffic.

"I tried to move him, which was probably the wrong move, and it cost me the race, dumb mistake on my part, we made big gains in a month, that's all I can say, give us another month, we'll be even better," said McCreadie.

Lanigan liked the track, which brought the WoO LMS to town for the very first time.

"You could definitely maneuver all over this place," said Lanigan about the racy track surface.

Rick Eckert turned the fastest overall lap of Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, circling the oval at 15.940 second.

"I made a mistake in the heat race, probably cost me the feature, but the car was really good in the (feature) race there. The race track was excellent, you could go wherever you wanted to," said Eckert, who claimed his second-straight podium finish.

*The Finish:*

Darrell Lanigan, Tim McCreadie, Rick Eckert, Clint Smith, Brent Dixon, Rick "Boom" Briggs, Morgan Bagley, Shane Clanton, Chase Junghans, Kyle Bronson, Chub Frank, Casey Roberts, Frank Heckenast Jr., Eric Wells, Tyler Millwood, Clayton Turner, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Tim Elrod, G.R. Smith, Benji Cole.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...aws-late-models/its-lanigan-again-in-woo-lms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shane Cottle 2E​*
*Cottle Completes KISS Weekend Sweep​*
When an accident eliminated the leaders on the last lap Sunday at Kokomo Speedway, that allowed Shane Cottle to score his second King of Indiana Sprint Series victory in as many races.

"We're planning on trying to get this. That would be something to have a KISS championship, that would be neat," Cottle said.

The victory came after the race leaders had taken the white flag and the caution flag flew, necessitating a one-lap restart. Hustling into turn one in the bottom lane, Bryan Clauson was hit by Daron Clayton, immediately flattening his left rear tire. Clayton spun to a stop in the racing groove and while cars scrambled to miss him, Jon Stanbrough got caught in the tangle and flipped.

"I went in hard," Clayton explained later. "I was happy with second, but I was going to try to make a move for the win. I was going to try to get a little bit on the outside of him going into turn one, cut under him on the backstretch and then just lock it down on the bottom down there and block him. But I had a short between the seat and the steering wheel, I think. I went in there and set the car and the the front end got light and I just ran into the back of him and gave him a flat tire. It ruined both of our nights and that's about how it went down."

Inheriting the lead for a second restart, Cottle held off Jerry ***** Jr., Brady Short, Kevin Thomas Jr. and Scotty Weir.

"We were definitely the third fastest car. They had that little skirmish, Bryan and Clayton, and we just lucked into it," Cottle said.

From the front row, Scotty Weir paced the first nine laps before Clauson caught and passed him. Wheeling his own unsponsored No. 7 Maxim, Clauson built a straightaway advantage while Cottle worked his way to second. But at the mid-race point it became apparent that Clayton had found the sweet spot in the No. 3r Rock Steady Racing Mach-1. In the next several laps he worked past Weir and Cottle and as they began to battle through slower lapped cars, chased Clauson.

But Clauson still had a half-straightaway lead when they took the white flag. C.J. Leary's spin brought out the caution, erasing the advantage and setting the stage for the final lap drama. While both Clauson and Clayton were eliminated, Stanbrough returned to the track after a quick check in the pits.

"I thought I made a good corner," Clauson said afterward. "Obviously not as good as he wanted me to. There's not a whole lot you can do up front. I thought we got a good restart and hit our mark down there on the bottom and obviously got run over. We did our job, we came from sixth and got the lead. If not for that yellow coming to the line we would have won. It's part of the ballgame, sometime you win some you shouldn't and sometime you lose some you should win."

*The Finish*

Shane Cottle, Jerry ***** Jr., Brady Short, Kevin Thomas Jr., Scotty Weir, Gary Taylor, Robert Ballou, Chad Boespflug, Justin Grant, Kyle Robbins, Josh Spencer, C.J. Leary, Jon Stanbrough, Dave Darland, Chris Gurley, Dalten Gabbard, Jeff Bland Jr., Parker Price-Miller, Bryan Clauson, Daron Clayton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/cottle-completes-kiss-weekend-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Knoxville 4/10 Sprints Highlights​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mobil 1 Partners With World Of Outlaws​*
Mobil 1 has been named the Official Racing Oil of the World of Outlaws and DIRTcar as a part of a new technology partnership.

The partnership not only expands ExxonMobil's presence and leadership in motorsports, but will enable a deeper technological connection between Mobil 1's engineering team, dirt track teams, racers and engine builders.

Building upon its more than 35 years of experience working with premier racing series and teams, Mobil 1 Racing oils will be featured at all World of Outlaws events including the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, Late Model Series, DIRTcar Summer Nationals and Super DIRTcar Series. To support the series' teams and racers, Mobil 1 is introducing a traditional contingency program with a specific focus on rewarding engine builders who provide their customers with the performance benefits of Mobil 1.

"The Mobil 1 Racing team works hand-in-hand with motorsports teams around the world, not just to win races, but to develop industry-leading technologies through testing Mobil 1 lubricants in the most demanding environments possible," said Artis Brown, global motorsports manager at ExxonMobil.

"With dirt tracks making up more than 70 percent of all race tracks in the United States, this partnership with the World of Outlaws and DIRTcar will allow us to further build upon the race-proven technology of Mobil 1 Racing oils with the competitors at those tracks each weekend."

Since 2011, Tony Stewart Racing has served as an important technology partner for Mobil 1 inside the World of Outlaws. The team fields a roster of the sport's top champions including five-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion,Donny Schatz and 20-time champion Steve Kinser.

"The World of Outlaws and DIRTcar Racing have a rich and storied past with many champion Mobil 1 drivers, so having Mobil 1 come on as an official technology partner with DIRTcar HP was a natural progression for us," said Ben Geisler, chief marketing officer at the World of Outlaws and DIRTcar.

"This partnership with the Mobil 1 Racing team will allow our engine builders, racers and teams to get the most performance out of their engines, which produce more than 850 horsepower and operate in one of the harshest, most demanding and competitive environments in all of motorsports."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/mobil-1-partners-with-world-of-outlaws/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Can't Be Caught At Quad City​*
Justin Kay was challenged but never caught in Sunday's Hershel Roberts Memorial Deery Brothers Summer Series feature at Quad City Speedway.

Kay started on the pole and led all 58 laps of the IMCA Late Model tour event, held in memory of the popular East Moline driver and car owner.

Sticking to the lower line all around the oval, the tour point leader took the $3,000 checkers in front of a very full grandstand and ahead of Jeff Aikey, hard charger Joel Callahan, Mike Murphy Jr. and defending series champion Brian Harris.

Jason Rauen nipped at Kay's heels before falling back. Aikey came from 12th starting and Callahan from 17th to join Murphy and Harris in their pursuit of the leader.

Restarts gave each the opportunity to challenge Kay but none could catch up after the green flag came back out.

Tyler Bruening took a provisional and also advanced 14 spots, to eighth. Aikey won the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing.

Random tire samples were taken following the race and results remain unofficial; samples will be taken periodically throughout the season, Tour Director Kevin Yoder noted.

Sunday's feature marked the 300th occasion Aikey and Darrel DeFrance were both on the starting grid for a Deery Series feature.

*The Finish:*

Justin Kay, Jeff Aikey, Joel Callahan, Mike Murphy Jr., Brian Harris, Mike Zemo Jr., Todd Malmstrom, Tyler Bruening, Andy Eckrich, Matt Ryan, Ray Guss Jr., Tommy Elston, Mike Cothron, Scott Fitzpatrick, Darrel DeFrance, Jay Johnson, Mike Garland, Andy Nezworski, Milo Veloz, Dean Wagner, Jason Rauen, Rob Toland, Travis Denning, Ryan Dolan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/kay-cant-be-caught-at-quad-city/








*Gustin Untouchable At 81 Speedway​*
A month ago Ryan Gustin announced his intentions to take a break from his modified racing to concentrate on his late model endeavor.

After this weekend's performance he may have got it all figured out.

Gustin led Sunday's NCRA/MARS co-sanctioned late-model feature wire to wire and was never challenged in claiming feature victory Sunday night at 81 Speedway en route to becoming the Border Wars champion. Gustin also won Saturday's feature at Dodge City (Kan.) Raceway Park.

Starting on the pole for the 30-lap, $3,000 to win feature, Gustin quickly jumped out into the lead over fellow front row starter Brandon McCormick.

Driving flawlessly on the bottom of the three-eighths mile oval, Gustin quickly opened up a half stretch advantage early and as he began to approach lapped traffic for the first time on lap nine built a full stretch lead.

While Gustin, aboard the No. 19r Mullins Race Engines-powered Rocket chassis, made quick work of lapped traffic, McCormick and Jesse Stovall had a brief battle for the runner up position with McCormick finally taking control for good near the races midway point.

The victory was Gustin's third with the NCRA and fifth with the MARS DIRTcar Series. With a total of 65 laps run between Saturday's event at Dodge City Raceway Park and Sunday's show at 81 Speedway, Gustin led every lap.

McCormick would finish second Sunday, followed by Stovall, Bill Leighton and Tony Jackson Jr. The three heat races for the twenty car field were won by McCormick, Leighton and Gustin.

Travis Johnson won the companion NCRA Sport Mod feature.

*The Finish:*

Ryan Gustin, Brandon McCormick, Jesse Stovall, Bill Leighton, Tony Jackson Jr., Terry Phillips, Chris Kratzer, Justin Asplin, Jeremy Payne, Kyle Berck, Tommy Weder Jr., Leroy Johnson, Gary Gorby, Jeremy Petty, David Dietz, Jacob McGee, Wylan Petrie, Garrett Alberson, Kasey Beckham, Bill Leighton Sr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/gustin-untouchable-at-81-speedway/








*NDRL Reduces Penalty Against Davenport​*
The National Dirt Racing League announced today that after and official appeal has been completed, NDRL competitor Jonathan Davenport and the K&L Rumley team have been granted some relief of penalties incurred during the Friday portion of the NDRL King of Mississippi event at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

Davenport along with fellow NDRL regular Chris Madden were originally penalized for infractions of Section 10.1 of the 2014 NDRL Rule book. Each competitor was docked purse monies and championship points to equal that of last place totals. Davenport and his team filed an appeal as per the NDRL Rule book.

An independent three-person appeals committee reviewed a copy of the team's appeal along with all information, officials' statements and video from the event. The committee recommended the following changes/additions to the initial penalty:

- Reduction of points penalty to equal a loss of 20 championship points (equal to Madden's point loss)

- Reduction of fine to equal a comparable loss to Madden's purse loss

- Team probation for remainder of 2014 season

After review of the committee's recommendation series officials have agreed to concur and implement the committee's recommendations.

"This was a tough situation. These guys are racing hard and there is a lot of money on the line. So it is understandable that their emotions will run high. However we have an expectation of professionalism and fair play from all who enter one of our events. It is always our intent to maintain a fair and controlled environment that is safe for all competitors, officials and fans. We take that part of our job as officials very seriously. We appreciate the committee's candor and sense of fair play as well. We certainly thank them for their input and time. Hopefully we won't need to use them for any further issues going forward," said NDRL Series Director Kelley Carlton.

The change in the penalty will restore 16 points to Davenport's current championship point total and will move him back atop the standings by 14 markers over Scott Bloomquist.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/ndrl-reduces-penalty-against-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Adds Stop At New Longdale Venue​*
With an eleventh-hour addition to the 2014 campaign, the mud-slinging Modifieds of the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy will invade the Longdale Speedway in Longdale, Okla., on May 16.

Track owner Jessie Hoskins stepped in to fill the open date when the Red River Speedway in Wichita Falls, Texas, was forced to postpone their event due to unfinished electrical work at the track.

"It's a pretty tall order to pencil-in an event of this caliber at the last minute, so we're really counting on our drivers and fans to come out and support this show," said USMTS president Todd Staley. "We've heard great things about the track, and it's a solid fit for the other events that weekend."

Sandwiched between stops at the Lawton Speedway in Lawton, Okla., on May 15 and the Southern Oklahoma Speedway in Ardmore, Okla., on May 17, it will be a pivotal points race for drivers competing in the S&S Fishing & Rental Southern Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

The track is the brain child of Hoskins, a native of Longdale. While racing at other tracks, he had the idea to build a new track near his hometown with all the latest safety features. Besides, he was looking for something to help the economy of the area, hurt when Canton Lake's water levels were reduced by Oklahoma City officials, who decided to take water from Canton to fill Lake Hefner last summer. Oklahoma City owns the water rights to the lake. Canton remains some 13 feet below normal.

Longdale Speedway is a brand-new, high-speed, high-banked half-mile clay oval that boasts 22-degree straight-aways and 26 degrees of banking in the turns. Located about a half-mile south of town on Highway 58, construction on the new facility began in December.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/usmts-adds-stop-at-new-longdale-venue/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Week For WoO Sprint Car Drivers​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series has three races in four days at unique venues across Illinois, Wisconsin and Indiana.

Three drivers have distinct experiences at the upcoming tracks. The series makes its debut on Wednesday at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway, a quarter-mile banked dirt oval where current series points leader Joey Saldana did some racing in the '90s; then on Friday the Outlaws invade 1/3-mile Wilmot (Wis.) Raceway, where defending series champion Daryn Pittman has finished first and third and has led 55 of 75 laps there; and finally on Saturday for the 32nd time "The Greatest Show on Dirt" returns to quarter-mile Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind., where last year David Gravel was the runner-up to the car he's currently racing.

"Jacksonville is right outside of Springfield, where the Outlaws ran the mile years ago," said Saldana, of Brownsburg, Ind., who last raced at Jacksonville in 1998. "I think the track was always in the background and never really got the exposure it deserved, so it's pretty cool they're finally getting an Outlaw race."

Saldana owns a one-point advantage over Paul McMahan in the championship standings through 21 races.

"I'm not worried about points right now," Saldana said. "For us, we need to win races. We need to go into Jacksonville and qualify well, go in there and race well. It's definitely going to be a tight racetrack and the racing is going to be tight."

At a venue like Jacksonville where the series is racing for the first time, or even Wilmot where the series is competing for only the third time, drivers who can adapt quickly will obviously find themselves up front. That's what makes World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series racers who compete February to November throughout North America stand out.

"I think it's just the amount that we race, how much variety of different tracks we see across the country gives us an advantage to pick up on something faster," said Pittman, a native of Owasso, Okla., who led the championship wire-to-wire last year for his first series title in his Kasey Kahne Racing car. "We don't have a choice, we have to pick it up quick because we're limited on how much practice we get, how many times we're on the track. You better pick it up fast or somebody else is going to beat you."

Pittman, who also has a few laps at Jacksonville under his belt, is confident in his abilities at tracks where the series rarely competes.

"I've always felt like new tracks, or tracks where nobody has a lot of experience, I thought I excelled at pretty well," said Pittman, who held off Donny Schatz and Jason Meyers to win the Outlaws' last race at Wilmot in 2008. "I always love going to new places, I have a pretty good history of going to a track for the first time and picking it up fairly quickly and being in contention for the win. &#8230; I think on really flat, tricky places like Wilmot I have always had a pretty decent feel for what I need the car to do on those types of tracks."

Many of the drivers have years of experience at Saturday's venue, Tri-State Speedway. So perhaps it was a bit surprising one of the youngest racers in the sport, 21-year-old David Gravel, nearly pulled off a win last season at Tom Helfrich's meticulous quarter-mile oval in southeastern Indiana. Gravel was filling in for Bill Rose in 2013 at Tri-State when he was runner-up to Tim Kaeding and the Roth Motorsports #83. Last week, Gravel hopped in that Roth Motorsports #83 car and on Saturday night at Eldora Speedway he picked up his second win of the season and fourth of his career.

"Last year at Haubstadt we ran real well, and obviously we were fast this past weekend," said Gravel, of Watertown, Conn. "I'm definitely looking forward to Tri-State. It's a really fun track. It should be a good weekend."

All four of Gravel's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victories have come in different cars. He's quick to adjust and confident with his new team after only one weekend of competition.

"Ever since the first flight of hot laps in that car I was pretty comfortable," Gravel said. "There wasn't too much of a learning curve. The crew guys really work well together and care about my opinion and what I'm comfortable with. The past year I've driven quite a few different cars, and I seemed to be fast in almost every one I drove. Just driving different cars, driving different tracks is definitely a positive. When you're strapped in, you can't really see what the car looks like on the outside so you just drive it the same."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/busy-week-for-woo-sprint-car-drivers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Higgins & Drew Master The Oregon Trail​*
Subaru Rally Team USA's David Higgins and Craig Drew dramatically won the Oregon Trail Rally by overtaking teammates Travis Pastrana and Chrissie Beavis on the next to last stage.

The Oregon Trail Rally is the third round of the Rally America National Championship held in Portland and Hood River, Ore.

Action sports icon Travis Pastrana immediately built a lead at Friday's Portland International Raceway stages and held it through Saturday despite Higgins winning all but a single stage. Chicane barrier penalties played a large part in keeping Higgins from overtaking Pastrana and Higgins began the last day trailing by 39 seconds.

Higgins fiercely drove to reduce Pastrana's lead, however, it was Pastrana's two flat tires on stage 17 that sealed his fate to drop him instantly into second place overall. Higgins then cruised to his sixth career Oregon Trail Rally victory Sunday and his fourth consecutive Oregon Trail Rally win.

"I just wish Pastrana didn't get his puncture so we can see the real times," said Higgins. "It would have been close, at least we could afford to cut back on the last stage because we had nothing left. It was so slick out there with the rain coming down. It was an awesome battle, fantastic for Subaru to sweep the podium."

"It was such an awesome rally," said Pastrana. "We had some fortune to get the lead, but Higgins chipped away at it. We learned so much here and we are a lot closer than we were the first race. I can't wait for the next round."
FY Racing's Adam Yeoman and Jordan Schulze finished third overall for their third career podium and their second podium this year.

The Super Production battle came down to the very last stage with David Sterckx and Karen Jankowski beating Dillon Van Way and Andrew Edwards by 7.4 seconds. Van Way and Sterckx traded the class lead multiple times throughout the event, but it was Sterckx's lunge on the last stage that gave him his first victory this season. Van Way finished second to land his fifth podium in-a-row, and Lauchlin O'Sullivan and Scott Putnam hung on to finish third in class.

"We had dust issues and chicane penalties early in the rally," said Sterckx. "But we decided to push harder for the win, there was no other option. We won the last four stages, and we went faster in the rain than we did in the dry last year at Oregon. We made up two seconds per mile on the final five mile stage to close the 7 second gap to Dillon."

Super Production points leaders, Nick Roberts and Rhianon Gelsomino, suffered a catastrophic car fire on Stage 8. Fortunately, the drivers were treated by medical personnel and released. The retirement will ultimately knock them out of first place in the standings.

The Oregon Trail Rally delivered another exciting battle in the Two-Wheel Drive (2WD) category with Ramana Lagemann and Nathalie Richard securing their first win competing together. Lagemann stepped away from rally racing in 2012 and decided to run at this year's Oregon Trail in a 1995 BMW M3. He immediately built a lead from the very beginning, but Ford Fiesta ST drivers, Andrew Comrie-Picard and Jeremy Wimpey, kept the pressure on Lageman to finish in second place just 31.5 seconds behind.

"It always feels good to come back rallying," said Lagemann. "This was a completely new car, experience and co-driver for me. We came here to have fun, but we didn't know if we had the capability to win. This is totally unexpected."

Comrie-Picard's second place finish will grab the 2WD standings lead from Scion Racing's Matthew Johnson. The Scion driver hoped to add to his 2WD points lead at Oregon, but Johnson experienced gearbox problems throughout the event and eventually retired from an engine failure.

Honda Performance Development's James Robinson and Josh Kramer took third in the 2WD Class in their 2009 Honda Fit. Robinson and Kramer also won B-SPEC to continue his class dominance.

The Oregon Trail Rally featured three separate regional rally events. Giant sponsored mountain bike riders, Carl Decker and Adam Craig, won Friday's Wagons Ho Regional Rally and Sunday's Trails End Regional Rally. Mike Goodwin and Adam Kneipp won the Shunpiker Stages on Saturday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/higgins-drew-master-the-oregon-trail/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Stars Sprints Invade Mercer Raceway Park This Weekend​*
The All Stars Circuit of Champions Sprint Cars will roll into Mercer Raceway Park this Saturday, May 10, to do battle with the Luxaire Heating & Cooling 410 Sprints, which are also presented by McCrudden Heating & Supply. In addition, the Bonnell's Rod Shop Outlaw Sprint Warriors, Precise Racing Products Open Stock Cars, and Rock Concrete Modified Lites will be on the race card. The gates will swing open at 4 p.m., and racing will begin at 7 sharp, so come out early for the best seats!

Several of the top All Stars racers have close ties to Western Pennsylvania. Three of them cut their teeth on the local speed paths. Dale Blaney, of Hartford, OH, and Tim Shaffer, of Aliquippa, PA, earned points championships in their own back yards before taking their success to the national stage. Each of them have multiple All Stars championship rings. Danny Holtgraver, of Pittsburgh, PA, is ready to repeat the feat, and he pronounced himself ready for the prime time when grabbed a $4,000 victory at the Park on April 19. In addition, the Wild Child, Jac Haudenschild, is driving a car wrenched by Scott Benic, who is the son of our own track manager, Frank Benic.

Back in the All Stars fold is former champion Chad Kemenah, and he will be joined by top young talents like Caleb Helms, Andrew Palker, Cole Duncan, and Duane Zablocki.

Jack Sodeman, Jr., the defending track champion, raced to victory the last time out. The second generation driver from North Jackson, OH, held off a furious charge from Greenville's Eric "Turkey" Williams. The Kittanning Comet, Rod George, took the opener, so he, too, will be ready to defend the home turf.

Carl Bowser, Brent and Brandon Matus, Scott Priester, Adam Kekich, and many more of your favorites will help carry the colors of Mercer Raceway Park.

Michael Bauer, from Clarion, already has a pair of wins with the Outlaw Sprint Warriors, and he would like nothing more than to display his talents this weekend. It's no secret that he wants to move up to the 410 Sprints, and another score could help him in that regard. It won't be easy, though, as more drivers are entering this exciting class. Indeed, third-generation racer Sye Lynch ran second to Bauer recently. Could this be the teen's moment in the sun?

Titusville's Curtis J. Bish was awarded the win in the Precise Racing Products Stock Cars after the apparent victor was too light at the scales. Bish wants the next triumph to come on the track, and he will have to fight off three-time and defending champ Rusty Moore, Pat Fielding, Tim Burns, and a host of others to get the win. And, Leigh Wheeler will be looking for some redemption. Because the class will operate under the Open Stock rules, we could see some invaders, too.

Rod Jones, from nearby West Middlesex, just raced to the win with the Rock Concrete Modified Lites. Defending champ Shane Pfeuffer, and former title holder Darrin Gallagher, will look to regain their winning ways. Big George Englert, Mark Marcucci, and Jacob Bova are a few of the other drivers who will be heard from, for sure.

Special event ticket pricing will be in effect for this program, which is presented courtesy of Bonnell's Rod Shop. Adults can gain admission for $25, while seniors (60+) will come in for $23. For the younger set, $9 student tickets will be available for those ages 9 to 15, while children ages 8 and under will be free. The Family Pass will be a bargain at $52, for that is good for two adults and up to four minors of any age. Pit Passes will be $35.

If you cannot make it to the track this weekend, Saturday Night Live! racing will return on May 17. That will be Twin State Auto Racing Club night, and all members in good standing will be admitted free of charge to the grandstands.

Remember that you can get alerts regarding any postponement of the racing action at Mercer Raceway Park through Rainedout.com. You can sign up for this free service by clicking on the icon at the track's website and following the simple steps.

About Mercer Raceway Park: Mercer Raceway Park is a 3/8-mile dirt track located minutes from both Interstate 79 and 80 just off Route 19 on Fairground Road in Mercer, Pa. Dirt track racing and quality family entertainment are presented weekly from late March through late September. For more information, check out www.mercerracewaypark.com, www.twitter.com/mercerraceway, or www.facebook.com/mercerracewaypark.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/all-stars-sprints-invade-mercer-raceway-park-this-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Head to the Midwest​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is looking ahead this week to three races in four days at very unique venues across Illinois, Wisconsin and Indiana.

Three drivers have distinct experiences at the upcoming tracks. The series will be making its debut on Wednesday at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway, a quarter-mile banked dirt oval where current series points leader Joey Saldana did some racing in the '90s; then on Friday for the third time in series history the Outlaws invade 1/3-mile Wilmot (Wis.) Raceway, where defending series champion Daryn Pittman has finished first and third and has led 55 of 75 laps there; and finally on Saturday for the 32nd time "The Greatest Show on Dirt" returns to quarter-mile Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind., where last year David Gravel was the runner-up to the car he's currently racing.

"Jacksonville is right outside of Springfield, where the Outlaws ran the mile years ago," said Saldana, of Brownsburg, Ind., who last raced at Jacksonville in 1998. "I think the track was always in the background and never really got the exposure it deserved, so it's pretty cool they're finally getting an Outlaw race."

Saldana owns a 1-point advantage over Paul McMahan in the championship standings through 21 races, a long way from the World Finals in November. Still, being on top is no doubt a confidence builder for the Motter Motorsports team that came together just before the start of the 2013 season.

"I'm not worried about points right now," Saldana said. "For us, we need to win races. We need to go into Jacksonville and qualify well, go in there and race well. It's definitely going to be a tight racetrack and the racing is going to be tight."

At a venue like Jacksonville where the series is racing for the first time, or even Wilmot where the series is competing for only the third time, drivers who can adapt quickly will obviously find themselves up front. That's what makes World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series racers who compete February to November throughout North America stand out.

"I think it's just the amount that we race, how much variety of different tracks we see across the country gives us an advantage to pick up on something faster," said Pittman, a native of Owasso, Okla., who led the championship wire-to-wire last year for his first series title in his Kasey Kahne Racing car. "We don't have a choice, we have to pick it up quick because we're limited on how much practice we get, how many times we're on the track. You better pick it up fast or somebody else is going to beat you."

Pittman, who also has a few laps at Jacksonville under his belt, is confident in his abilities at tracks where the series rarely competes.

"I've always felt like new tracks, or tracks where nobody has a lot of experience, I thought I excelled at pretty well," said Pittman, who held off Donny Schatz and Jason Meyers to win the Outlaws' last race at Wilmot in 2008. "I always love going to new places, I have a pretty good history of going to a track for the first time and picking it up fairly quickly and being in contention for the win. ... I think on really flat, tricky places like Wilmot I have always had a pretty decent feel for what I need the car to do on those types of tracks."

Many of the drivers have years of experience at Saturday's venue, Tri-State Speedway. So perhaps it was a bit surprising one of the youngest racers in the sport, 21-year-old David Gravel, nearly pulled off a win last season at Tom Helfrich's meticulous quarter-mile oval in southeastern Indiana. Gravel was filling in for Bill Rose in 2013 at Tri-State when he was runner-up to Tim Kaeding and the Roth Motorsports No. 83. Last week, Gravel hopped in that Roth Motorsports car and on Saturday night at Eldora Speedway he picked up his second win of the season and fourth of his career.

"Last year at Haubstadt we ran real well, and obviously we were fast this past weekend," said Gravel, of Watertown, Conn. "I'm definitely looking forward to Tri-State. It's a really fun track. It should be a good weekend."

All four of Gravel's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victories have come in different cars. He's quick to adjust and confident with his new team after only one weekend of competition.

"Ever since the first flight of hot laps in that car I was pretty comfortable," Gravel said. "There wasn't too much of a learning curve. The crew guys really work well together and care about my opinion and what I'm comfortable with. The past year I've driven quite a few different cars, and I seemed to be fast in almost every one I drove. Just driving different cars, driving different tracks is definitely a positive. When you're strapped in, you can't really see what the car looks like on the outside so you just drive it the same."

No doubt the action will be intense on three consecutive short tracks in four days before the series sets sail next week for its first trip of the year to Pennsylvania. For Saldana, Pittman and Gravel, the anticipation is certainly building for tracks where history might just be on their side.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...cles/2014/05/Outlaws-Head-to-the-Midwest.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*First Win for Bell​*
Christopher Bell, a 19-year-old rising star from Oklahoma, held off champions Daryn Pittman and Donny Schatz in front of sold-out grandstands on Wednesday night at Jacksonville Speedway to earn the first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of his career.

On one of the smallest, most unique venues the Outlaws will see this season, Bell was masterful as he weaved through constant traffic after getting the jump on the initial green flag in the 40-lap A-main at Jacksonville's quarter-mile oval.

In a race slowed by three cautions, Bell, of Norman, Okla., was near perfect on each restart as he worked the high side of the track while behind him cars scattered high and low trying to catch him.

Midway through the main event, Bell was in heavy traffic, trying to work through the pack on the top of the track as Pittman and Schatz moved to the bottom in an effort to sneak through. By lap 25, though, the leaders cleared the lapped cars and again Bell started to pull away.

A final caution with 10 to go reset the field and gave Bell clear track in his Fox Racing #53, which he used to power to victory by .976 over runner-up Pittman and third-place finishing Schatz. Pittman's Kasey Kahne Racing teammates, Brad Sweet and Cody Darrah, rounded out the top five.

"It's a dream come true," Bell said. "It's been such an up-and-down year for me, especially in this 53 car. We've been really good, but we've also been really bad. Last week we went to Eldora and we were terrible. We were fortunate to make the show but we were lapped traffic both nights. To come here and get a win, that's somethinan g special. It's always been a lifelong dream to be able to win Outlaw race so it's a special night I'll never forget."

It also wasn't lost on Bell that Pittman, a fellow Oklahoman, was trying to chase him down in the Great Clips No. 9 car.

"Daryn has been somebody I've really looked up to, one of my favorite Outlaw guys, so to be able to run first to him and Donny Schatz, all these guys are the best in the world, it's an honor to be able to race with them let alone be able to compete with them and run up front."

Warm temperatures and a steady wind combined with 900-horsepower motors on a short quarter-mile finally caught up with the racing surface toward the end of the 40-lapper, but the leaders had no choice but to continue battling through constant traffic.

"Once we got to lapped cars, Chris drove on the outside of them, trying to get by a couple," said Pittman, the defending series champion from Owasso, Okla. "He was way faster five laps before he got to them, then by the time he got to them they were running the same pace. I kind of got down there before he did. I'm sure he knew it was there, but he was still trying to get by some lapped cars.

"Hats off to him, obviously he's an extremely talented young kid and not too bad for a couple of Oklahoma boys tonight. I'm pretty proud to run second to him. It's no surprise to anybody in the pits that he was going to win an Outlaw show, if not this year then really soon."

Schatz's Tony Stewart Racing STP/Armor All No. 15 car was strong all night in the low groove. He set quick time to get things rolling, but a six-car inversion in the dash forced him to race to the front, where he earned the outside pole for the feature. Pittman slipped ahead of Schatz on a wild start and the two tried to catch Bell the rest of the night.

"We were good through the middle and the bottom and I wasn't going to get up and toy with the fence," said Schatz, a five-time champion from Fargo, N.D. "I knew I couldn't run 40 laps without hitting it so I had to be smarter than that. &#8230; We kind of found the rubber first but we were in the right spot at the wrong time. Those guys found it, too, under yellow."

While Bell and Pittman tried the high line early on, Schatz was working the bottom groove in an effort to close the gap in traffic.

"If they're running around the top I don't know how I'm going to pass them on the top so I have to move around on the racetrack," Schatz said. "It seemed to be the preferred line to be up there all night so I was trying to make something else work. It was good at certain points of the night but it wasn't good enough for the win."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series is back in action Friday night at Wilmot (Wis.) Raceway and on Saturday at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/05/First-Win-for-Bell.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Notes: This & That From Jacksonville​*
The inaugural World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series race at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway was sold out for months before Wednesday's event, but fans purchasing general admission tickets were in line long before the gates opened at 3 p.m.

And more fans signed up for a limited number of VIP tickets that included food, beverage and an autograph session that included Steve Kinser and Brian Brown.

Despite the fact many of the regular WoO competitors were not thrilled with racing at Jacksonville on a Wednesday night, the fans were enthusiastic and grateful for the first appearance of the series at the tiny quarter-mile dirt track, which regularly hosts events for the MOWA sprint cars and POWRi midgets.

• Rico Abreu, who won his first World of Outlaws race earlier this year, was in the pits and lending a helping hand to his Keith Kunz Motorsports midget teammate, Christopher Bell, who ended the night with his first WoO victory.

• Joey Saldana came to Jacksonville tied for the point lead with Paul McMahan, but flipped his No. 71m during hot laps and went to a backup car.

• Hall of Fame sprint car driver Rick Ferkel is spinning the wrenches on Wayne Johnson's No. 77x.

• Don't be surprised if seven-time USAC champion Bryan Clauson, who drives for Tony Stewart Racing in non-winged sprint car competition, ends up in the second TSR sprint car next season, replacing Steve Kinser.
Clauson is gaining experience in winged sprint cars this year, racing the No. 82 Blazin Racing sprint car in a limited schedule this year.

•World of Outlaws officials parked former POWRi Midget Series champion Brad Loyet after Loyet was involved in a heat-race crash with teenager Paul Nienhiser. With the cars disabled in turn three, Loyet physically confronted Nienhiser.

• Steve Kinser did a slow roll over in his heat race with the car landing on all four wheels. He was pushed off and resumed the race at the back of the field. He then charged through the field to grab the fourth and final transfer spot for the feature.

• Because of the narrowness of the quarter-mile track, single-file restarts were the order of the night instead of the usual double-file format.

• Veteran sprint car driver Terry Gray was walking the pits at Jacksonville.

• The modified race was a thriller with three wide racing throughout. Jeff Leka took the victory, while NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver Justin Allgaier finished third after taking the white flag fifth and winning a three-wide drag race to the checkered flag.

• From Jacksonville, WoO teams headed north for races Friday night at Wilmot (Wis.) Speedway and Saturday at Indiana's Tri-State Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/woo-notes-this-that-from-jacksonville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Forces USAC To Cancel Hut Hundred​*
Severe thunderstorms and heavy rain in the St. Louis area Friday have forced cancellation of Friday night's scheduled Hut Hundred Honda USAC National Dirt Midget Series race at Tri-City Speedway.

It marks the second consecutive rainout for the traditional event which dates back to 1954.

Saturday night's Belleville Bash at Belle Clair Speedway in Belleville, Ill., co-sanctioned by POWRi, remains on tap at the high-banked quarter-mile dirt oval.

The Honda USAC National Midgets return to Tri-City Speedway in Granite City for the October-2-3-4 "Gold Crown Midget Nationals."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/rain-forces-usac-to-cancel-hut-hundred/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Scraps Scheduled Northwest Swing​*
Officials with the Lucas Oil ASCS Sprint Car Dirt Series have decided to cancel the scheduled Northwest swing.

The Northwest swing has been dropped due to the cutting of an originally scheduled two day event at the Willamette Speedway in Lebanon, Ore., by track officials to a single day event without consulting the ASCS offices. That change reduced the number of races below the threshold of feasibility for drivers and crews to make the trip coupled with an increasing chance of rain fall throughout the month of May.

Attempts were made to move the dates to July to coincide with the National Tour's stops in Montana and South Dakota, but unfortunately an agreement could not be reached between ASCS and Jerry Schram, who heads the Willamette Speedway and Cottage Grove Speedway.

The dates will remain as Regional stops for the ASCS Northwest Region.
Four dates are being set up on the ASCS National lineup in the Midwest to replace the dates that were intended for the Northwest. The dates will be after the 2014 Speedweek finale at the Lucas Oil Speedway in Wheatland, Mo., on June 21.

The series will return to the Northwest in 2015 with new stops already on the docket for the coming season. A press release will be issued with the dates, tracks, and times of the intended make-up races in the coming weeks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-scraps-scheduled-northwest-swing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McDowell Charges To Duck River Victory​*
Dale McDowell took the lead from Billy Ogle Jr. with just two laps remaining to capture the $4,000 payday in the Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series by Schaeffer's Oil-sanctioned event at the Duck River Raceway Park on Thursday.

McDowell came from his 12th-place feature starting position and used the high side to his advantage during the final stages of the race to go on to collect his second-career series victory.His first series win came at the first event of 2013.McDowell drove the Team Dillon Racing, Klotz Lubricants, Cometic Gaskets, Big Dog Motorsports sponsored E.C.R. powered Warrior Race Car to the victory.

Ogle settled for second, followed by Jared Landers, Clint Smith and Michael Chilton.

The Series will be back in action on Friday for another 40-lap, $4,000-to-win event at Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga., followed by the 50-lap, $6,000-to-win championship points finale at Dixie Speedway in Woodstock, Ga., on Saturday.

*The Finish:*

Dale McDowell, Billy Ogle Jr., Jared Landers, Clint Smith, Michael Chilton, Donald McIntosh, Randy Weaver, Brad Skinner, Josh Putnam, Stacy Boles, Eric Hickerson, David Payne, Austin Smith, Mark Fields, Ray McElhiney, Joe Denby, Daniel Miller, Vic Hill, Kenny Collins, Clint Nichols, Caleb Ashby, Shane Clanton, Chase Junghans.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/mcdowell-charges-to-duck-river-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: WoO LMS At Lavonia Highlights​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gravel Wins at Wilmot​*
David Gravel always wanted to see what he could do by driving for one of the top World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series teams and he's proving quickly that he can take them to Victory Lane.

Gravel captured the win in the World of Outlaws' return to Wilmot Raceway on Friday night for his second win since moving to Roth Motorsports, four races ago.

"It's just awesome," Gravel said. "We have been so fast every night. We've had bad things happen the nights we haven't run well. I'm looking forward to the rest of the year. I hope we just keep building on this and keep getting better. I don't know what's going to happen, but I think it's going to be a good year."








The race saw Gravel and Joey Saldana both battle for their third win of the season. Gravel was able to get around Saldana on a lap 8 restart and then maneuvered through lap traffic late to hold on for the win. Gravel, who has only raced in 15 of the 23 A-Features this year is now tied for the series season win lead with Daryn Pittman, Donny Schatz and Brad Sweet.

"Joey got by me on the first lap, but on the restart he chose the outside and I got the lead and held on from there," Gravel said. "Lap traffic was really tough and the track changed quite a bit and the cushion got really tough to run in (Turns) 3 and 4. I saw Joey poke his nose on the last lap, last corner and I'm just glad I could hang on."

In Victory Lane, Gravel dedicated the win to his former car owner Tom Leidig, who is going to have open heart surgery.

Saldana's second-place finish gave him the series points lead back and it came after a tough night at Jacksonville Speedway this past Wednesday night where he finished 12th after crashing his car in hot laps.








"To come back and rebound - these guys work really hard to put this car back together and have a good solid second," said Saldana, who was shooting to give team owner Dan Motter a win on his birthday. "It wasn't handed to us. We earned it.

"We had a shot and on the initial start the outside worked for me so I wasn't going to go against it because we only ran seven laps. The track was just too slick up there and I think I beat him, but he got a better drive off the corner and just beat me down in the corner and took my line away. When we got to lap traffic we had a car good enough to win, just didn't get done. It was close."

Now Saldana will return to his home state of Indiana for tomorrow night's race at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt. Prior to this week's races, Saldana was back in Indiana to turn some laps at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway where his father, Joe, once competed.

"It was one of the coolest things ever," Saldana said. "I know I wasn't racing a car and wasn't driving the official pace car, but I was driving an (Chevrolet) Impala pace car. When I was little I got to take a bus tour around the track and I thought that was the coolest thing ever. Growing up in Brownsburg in the month of May all you ever wanted to do as a kid, for me, was race in the Indy 500. It was pretty neat to say I drove around a track my dad raced on."








Paul McMahan finished third for his eighth top-five finish in the last 11 races with Brad Sweet and Kraig Kinser rounding out the top five.

Earlier in the night Cody Darrah posted his first Quick Time of the season with a lap of 12.815 seconds. He finished 12th.

Daryn Pittman, the winner of the last Outlaws race at Wilmot in 2008, came into the night as the points leader, but dropped to nine points out with his eighth-place finish.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2014/05/David-Gravel-Wilmot-Winner.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gas City KISS Event Rained Out​*
The King of Indiana Sprint Series event at the Gas City I-69 Speedway has been canceled because of continuing rain.

The speedway's promoters are considering opportunities to run the event on a future date.

The next King of Indiana Sprint Series event is scheduled for May 17 at Lawrenceburg (Ind.) Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/gas-city-kiss-event-rained-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Wires His Sooner Competition​*
Aaron Reutzel added his fourth win of the season Friday in ASCS competition, doing so at the Creek County Speedway, leading start to finish in the night's feature event with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Sooner Region.

The first repeat winner with the Sooner Region in the season's first five events, the Clute, Texas, driver drew the pole for the 25 lap affair at the quarter-mile oval.

Challenged on lap 15 by Mike Goodman, the Oklahoma shoe utilized slower traffic to capture the point for a moment through turns one and two, but couldn't make if official with Reutzel diving low on the No. 11AM entering the third turn to reclaim the lead.

On clear race track following a lap 16 caution, the BC Funding No. 87 went unchallenged to the $2,000 score. Mike Goodman crossed second with Tony Bruce Jr. coming from sixth to round out the podium. Tim Crawleyand Dustin Morgan made up the top five.

The top 10 was rounded out by Blake Hahn, Sean McClelland, Joe Wood Jr., Zach Pringle and Layne Himebaugh.

*The Finish:*

Aaron Reutzel, Mike Goodman, Tony Bruce Jr., Tim Crawley, Dustin Morgan, Blake Hahn, Sean McClelland, Joe Wood Jr., Zach Pringle, Layne Himebaugh, Forrest Sutherland, Brandon Hanks, Alex Sewell, Alex DeCamp, Danny Smith, Travis Ashwood, Jonathan Beason, Jordan Weaver, Matt Covington, Kyle Clark.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/reutzel-wires-his-sooner-competition/








*Yeley Stars In WAR Sprint Cars​*
After qualifying for Saturday's NASCAR Sprint Cup race at Kansas Speedway, J.J. Yeley made the short trip to Valley Speedway on Friday night and picked up his first WAR Series presented by Impact Signs, Awnings, and Wraps victory.

Yeley took over the lead from his outside front row starting position as he was trailed early by Chris Parkinson, Mitchell Moore and Cody Baker.

Lap by lap, Yeley extended his lead as the action picked up behind him. Moore would work his way past Parkinson on lap five as Baker continued to run fourth.

On lap nine, Baker was able to work his way past Parkinson for third.
Yeley stretched his lead out in heavy lapped traffic as Moore and Baker had a great battle going for the second spot.

By the time the race had its first yellow with 22 laps complete for a Chad Tye spin, Yeley had lapped well into the top ten.

With six lapped cars between Yeley and Moore on the restart, Yeley jumped out to a big lead as Moore continued to feel the pressure from Baker. Moore went hard into turn three and got into a lapped car causing him to spin out.

As Moore spun, a huge group of drivers were left with nowhere to go. Bob Thoman got over a wheel and flipped hard over the turn four bank. Luckily Thoman was uninjured. Baker suffered major front-end damage ending his evening as well. Also involved in the accident were Josh Stephens and J.D. Black, who had both been running in the top six. Moore, Stephens and Black would be able to continue at the back of the pack as they were three of only six drivers left on the lead lap.

On the restart, Brent Fasse spun in turn two bringing out the final caution of the evening.

When the field restarted, Yeley shot back into the lead and went on to a dominant win in his Jack Hockett-owned Korte Transportation DRC with Don Ott power. Parkinson continued his strong runs with a second in his 54th Street Grill and Bar/Ozark Barge and Dock Service DRC with Parkinson power.

Robert Black was third with Moore and Stephens rounding out the top five.

*The Finish:*

J.J. Yeley, Chris Parkinson, Robert Black, Mitchell Moore, Josh Stephens, J.D. Black, Devon Huff, Chad Goff, John Helm, Casey Baker, Pete Palazzolo, Michael Ell, Jeff Wingate, Chad Tye, Jason Pardock, Brent Fasse, Cody Baker, Bob Thoman, Matt Fox, Steven Cross.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/yeley-stars-in-war-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Simpson Dominates MLRA LM Run​*
A strong field of 45 Lucas Oil MLRA competitors jammed the pits at Davenport Speedway Friday night, culminating in Chris Simpson winning a race for the ages. It was MLRA's first visit to the speedway in its 26-year history.

Starting on the pole of the 40-lap Lucas Cattle Company main event, alongside late model rising star Ryan Gustin, Chris Simpson did all he could to keep 'The Reaper' from leading the opening laps, but Gustin's No. 19r quickly darted out to the lead, leaving Simpson to battle with fellow Iowan Brian Birkhofer in the early stages of the race.

With such an intense battle taking shape at the front of the field, it proved hard for onlookers to turn their attention away from the leaders but the battles from fifth on back were just as impressive with the likes of Chad Simpson, Brandon Sheppard, and Billy Drake doing all they could to advance towards the front.

For a while, it appeared Gustin was on his way to dominating and picking up yet another early season win in the process until Birkhofer made his way to the front in front of the enthusiastic crowd, relegating Gustin to second and Simpson third, while current MLRA point's leader Terry Phillips charged his way into the mix from his fifth-starting position.

Two-thirds of the way through the race Iowa drivers held down the top three positions as Birkhofer led Simpson and Gustin through heavy lapped traffic, which proved crucial in the closing laps when Phillips turned up the wick in the final stages of the race.

With just five laps remaining, it was anyone's win for the taking as race leaders mastered lapped traffic and the racy track surface.

In the end, Chris Simpson came away as the winner ahead of fifth-starting Terry Phillips in second.

After his home-state victory, Simpson said, "It was a good track, I fell back a little bit at the start there, I think we put a little bit too much fuel in it, she wouldn't fire up right away but the longer that race went the better this thing got. I just got to thank Birkhofer for everything he does for me, to be able to run with him, I thought he was gone when he got around me. Lapped traffic helped me tonight and I had a hell of a car. This is close to home and it means a lot for me to win here."

Birkhofer edged Gustin for third leaving 'The Reaper' in fourth, one spot ahead of seventh-starting Chad Simpson.

Chris Zogg won the modified feature and Donnie Louck topped the street stock race.

*The Finish:*

Chris Simpson, Terry Phillips, Brian Birkhofer, Ryan Gustin, Chad Simpson, Brady Smith, Rich Bell, Jeremy Payne, Dave Eckrich, Billy Drake, Scott Lewis, Brian Harris, Jason O'Brien, Denny Eckrich, Travis Dickes, Brad Looney, Matt Furman, Brandon Sheppard, Ray Guss Jr., John Anderson, Mike Collins, Jason Bodenhamer, Jason Jaggers, J.C. Wyman, Justin Reed, Bill Koons, Jason Utter.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-dirt-series/its-all-simpson-at-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Royal Purple Partners With Subaru Rally​*
Premium synthetic lubricant manufacturer Royal Purple joined forces with Subaru Rally Team USA in a multi-year agreement on Wednesday.

The team, managed by Subaru technical partner Vermont SportsCar, will begin to utilize Royal Purple products in each of its factory Rally and Rallycross teams.

Subaru Rally Team USA has won the Rally America National Championship seven of the last eight years with drivers Travis Pastrana and David Higgins, and now also fields a two-car effort in the burgeoning Red Bull Global Rallycross Championship with drivers Bucky Lasek and Sverre Isachsen.

"We are excited to begin working with Royal Purple," said Lance Smith, owner and president of Vermont SportsCar. "A technical partnership with a brand like Royal Purple, who has a deep understanding of the demands of motorsports, is a positive move for our team and we all look forward to the performance gains they will give us across all our racing efforts."

Royal Purple produces a wide range of high performance racing lubricants and has a strong heritage within motorsports. Vermont SportsCar will immediately begin testing and working with the full spectrum of Royal Purple products at both their in-house engine dyno as well as in the Rally America and Red Bull Global Rallycross competition series.

"We are looking forward to our partnership with the Subaru Rally Team USA, and welcome the opportunity to demonstrate our product's ability to outperform in their rally cars across two strong racing series in 2014," said Bryan Yourdon, Royal Purple's president.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/royal-purple-partners-with-subaru-rally/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Masters Tri-State​*
Paul McMahan held off Steve Kinser on a wild Saturday night at Tri-State Speedway to earn his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season, and the first win of his career at the historic quarter-mile dirt oval in southwestern Indiana.

Packed grandstands were buzzing when legends Steve Kinser and Sammy Swindell earned front-row starting positions for the 40-lap main event. Joey Saldana and McMahan lined up a row behind them and gave chase when the green flag waved.

Swindell jumped out quickly on the high-side of the track while Kinser tried to make the bottom lane work to his advantage. Swindell's momentum carried him into the lead with Kinser in tow. It took only five laps for Swindell to catch the tail of the field, then four laps later he was trying to pass his brother, Jeff Swindell, when the two made contact at the end of the front stretch. Just like that, Sammy Swindell's shot at winning was over. Unfortunately, Saldana was right behind the crash and couldn't miss it. Both Jeff Swindell and Saldana were able to restart as Kinser moved to the point.

McMahan and David Gravel, who finished second last year at Tri-State, chased Kinser back to green while the three-car Kasey Kahne Racing team of Cody Darrah, Daryn Pittman and Brad Sweet all battled for position right behind the leaders.

On the restart, Kinser again tried to make the bottom work in his Tony Stewart Racing Bad Boy Buggies car while McMahan sailed around the cushion on the top of the track in his CJB Motorsports machine. McMahan tried to extend his lead, but it didn't take long before he was in heavy traffic, letting Kinser keep close.

Kinser was reeling McMahan back in as they were setting up for the final 10 laps when the caution flag waved once more, this time for defending series champion Pittman, who had gotten sideways in turn 4.

McMahan, a Calfornia native who now lives near Nashville, Tenn., went to the top again on the restart and made it work when just four laps later Brad Sweet spun to a stop in turn 2 with 33 laps in the books. The ensuing restart gave Kerry Madsen and his 11th-starting American Racing Custom Wheels car the chance to catch and pass Gravel for third.

With five to go, a final caution waved when Critter Malone, who had raced all the way from 21st into the top five, made contact with Darrah, which led eventually to Malone collecting Paul May and Jacob Allen, bringing out the caution for a fourth time.

By this point, McMahan's nerves were certainly wary about what kind of move Kinser would make. It was an electric night in which the track celebrated Kinser's "Salute to the King" tour during opening ceremonies. Kinser would love nothing more than to earn his ninth Outlaw victory at a track where he's made so much history.

McMahan, though, was determined to make a little history of his own. He charged back to the lead and with clear track opened as big a lead as he could to cruise to his second victory of the season and the first of his career at Tri-State Speedway.

Madsen finished third, Gravel was fourth and Saldana, who was caught up in that first incident with nine laps complete, came from the back to finish fifth.

"I love this place, I've been coming here a long time," said an emotional McMahan, who celebrated the win with a number of friends and family in attendance. "Sammy had a real good car. Of all the people for him to get caught up with, he got caught up with his brother. Once I got to the outside of Steve I thought I might have a shot at it. Then all those restarts, they scared the crap out of me. I was just waiting for Steve to come flying in there because he had nothing to lose. That curb is awful big and on that last restart I kind of got on top of it, but I don't think Steve gave me a big slider and I was able to gather it back up and get back out there. I knew once I got a lap in I would be pretty hard to pass."

Kinser no doubt was pushing as hard as he could for another victory at Tri-State in front of a crowd that was definitely hoping to celebrate a win for the King of the Outlaws.

"I let everybody down including myself," said Kinser, of Bloomington, Ind. "I did all I could do, I just took the wrong spot a couple of times. I thought the bottom was better but I couldn't get it turned and twisted back down there, just ran second, that's all I can say."

Kinser was aware that first Swindell, then McMahan were gaining the advantage on the high side of the track, but he was committed to running the lower groove.

"That's what I did, I killed my tires, got them all blistered up and got to shaking on the second to last yellow. I let everybody get back out in front of me and up on the top. I had to try something so I ran the middle and that just killed my tires."

Madsen was just pleased to be on the podium after starting mid-pack.

"I was pretty ugly early, I didn't know where to put it," said Madsen, of St. Marys, New South Wales, Australia. "Once I figured out how to drive the thing I was running a slide job line and I got some good restarts that worked for me. As the race progressed I got better and better. I felt like I could have had run at Steve there at the end, but if something went bad half of southern Indiana would have been after me in the pits so we'll just take a third and call it good."

With 24 races and 13 different winners in the books, the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series invades Pennsylvania on Wednesday for the Gettysburg Clash at Lincoln Speedway then rolls Friday and Saturday into Williams Grove Speedway.






*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6553&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...s/2014/05/Paul-McMahan-Masters-Tri-State.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Wild Child Is Mercer All-Star​*
Just 24 hours earlier, Jac Haudenschild chased Lee Jacobs to the finish of the UNOH All Stars Circuit of Champions event at Lernerville Speedway, but Saturday at Mercer Raceway Park, it was Haudenschild who was the rabbit being chased by Jacobs.

While Jacobs turned in another impressive performance, he was unable to close the gap on the streaking white No. 9w wheeled by Haudenschild.
"I think we're going to have a good year, you know, we've been up and down a little bit," Haudenschild said. "It wasn't easy. The Jacobs boys ran really good here and Lee's coming really fast. The lapped traffic is really tough here, you're in it really quick and there are a lot of cars."

Haudenchild put himself in position for the win by taking second in his heat before winning the dash. That put him on the pole for the 30-lap feature. To his outside was Trey Gustin, with Jacobs and Cole Duncan occupying row two.

Haudenschild powered off turn four with the lead, but Jacobs slipped past Gustin to take second. Haudenschild began to open up a comfortable lead when track favorite Rod George spun in turn two with just four laps in the books. George was racing in the top 10 at the time.

On the restart Haudenschild jumped out to a five car length lead and he stretched his advantage in the 21 lap green flag run. During this stretch, Dean Jacobs started to press his nephew, Lee, for second. Danny Holtgraver advanced to fourth, and he was trying to close in on the Jacobs duo, while Gustin held his own in fifth.

Unfortunately, Holtgraver's bid for a podium finish ended in turn one on lap 25 when he popped the right rear tire. At the same time as Holtgraver was coming to a stop, Scott Priester did the same thing at the opposite end of the speedway. Priester, however, lost the left rear wheel entirely. Holtgraver was able to duck into the pits for a new shoe, but Priester was finished for the night.

That set up a five lap dash to the finish. Haudenschild had a lapped car separating him from second place runner Lee Jacobs. Dean Jacobs was still on his tail, but several more lapped cars were placed before Dale Blaney and others still on the lead lap.

Haudenschild sped away as the green flag waved and he completed the final five rounds without incident. Lee Jacobs led his uncle Dean to the wire for second. Dale Blaney was fourth at the finish, with Ed Lynch, Jr. logging his first top five run of the season. It was only his second outing of the season.

Michael Bauer captured his second straight win in the Bonnell's Rod Shop Outlaw Sprint Warriors. It was his third in four tries this season. Tim Bish outdistanced Trusty Rusty Moore to capture the Precise Racing Products Open Stocks. Jeff Teeters took the nightcap for the Rock Concrete Modified Lites.

*The Finish:*

Jac Haudenschild, Lee Jacobs, Dean Jacobs, Dale Blaney, Ed Lynch Jr., Tim Shaffer, Trey Gustin, Chad Kemenah, Cole Duncan, Caleb Helms, Jack Sodeman Jr., Dan Kuriger, Adam Kekich, Brandon Matus, Danny Holtgraver, Andrew Palker, Rod George, Ralph Spithaler, Eric Williams, Brad Howard, Francis Sesco, Dennis Wagner, Brent Matus, Scott Priester, Carl Bowser.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/the-wild-child-is-an-all-star-at-mercer/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Romps To Belle-Clair Score​*
Christopher Bell survived a grueling 40-lap "Belleville Bash" on Saturday night at Belle-Clair Speedway to post his first Honda USAC Dirt Midget Series victory of the season.

It was the eighth career victory for the defending series champion, who earned his first World of Outlaws sprint car win earlier in the week.

Chris Windom jumped from the pole to the lead, but Kevin Thomas Jr. was the man on the move early on, taking the lead on lap five. Bell was moving slowly through from row-four, but cautions were slowing his progress.

Finally, Bell started his duel through the middle course of the race with Thomas as he took the lead on lap 12. The two traded sliders as Thomas led again briefly at the line on lap 22 before Bell took over again.

Thomas stayed with Bell as they moved from the middle of the track to the top, but ignition problems sidelined the Cullman, Alabama driver late in the going.

Bell cruised to the finish late, winning by 1.453 seconds in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I have learned that this place takes a lot of finesse. It's really easy to over-drive it, especially when the cushion gets up on the fence like that. It's not gonna move up there, and you have to be careful not to hit it too hard. It was a heck of a race with Kevin Thomas Jr., and we raced clean up there for the lead. My car was great again, and obviously the package for all three of us (Kunz cars) is strong," Bell said.

Bryan Clauson, who started 10th, picked his way to second at the end, registering his first podium of the season in the Westin Fairbury Packaged Meats - Curb Records No. 63 Spike/Esslinger.

"I felt like everything happened right in front of me, and I was involved in some tangles and had contact in a couple, too. We made it through, though. We needed longer runs to really get going, but overall it was a pretty good night after missing it a little in qualifying," Clauson said.

Rico Abreu, who set ProSource "Fast Time" to begin the night, rebounded from an early tangle to storm back to third, backing up his wins at Kokomo last month. The St. Helena, California driver retained his point lead in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I was a little too impatient early and got in the back of someone. That sent us to the back, but luckily it was early enough in the race that we were able to rebound and get back through there. I'm not a points racer, so missing an opportunity to race with those guys for the win is disappointing. The track was a handful, but we passed a lot of cars," Abreu said.

Tanner Thorson and Daniel Robinson rounded out the top five.

*Race Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-midgets-belle-clair-speedway-2/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bell-romps-to-belle-clair-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Wins Another One At Knoxville​*
For the second week in a row, Brian Brown emerged victorious in 410 sprint car action at the Knoxville Raceway.

This time, he made his winning move by passing Ian Madsen with two laps to go to secure his 27th career victory at the "Sprint Car Capital of the World."
Joe Beaver won for the second time in a row and third time this season in the 360 class, and Matthew Stelzer became a two-time winner in 2014 in the 305 class.

The Dirt Trucks also visited, running two features with Kevin Sather emerged victorious in both events.

Before a lap could be completed, Don Droud Jr. brought out the red on the backstretch. The Sonner No. 47 team went to work and got him back out for the restart. On the next try, Dustin Selvage destroyed his sprinter in a frontstretch ground pounder.

Madsen led the 20-lap 410 feature early, ahead of Dusty Zomer and Brown. Danny Lasoski lost power and exited on lap three, while Terry McCarl took over his fourth place spot in the running order. Justin Henderson joined the lead quartet in fifth as those cars separated themselves from the pack.

Contact between McCarl and Henderson on lap nine caused damage that sidelined the latter, while McCarl came to the work area to repair a flat left rear tire. Brad Loyet also spun in turn three. The restart saw Madsen ahead of Brown, Davey Heskin, Lynton Jeffrey and Bronson Maeschen. The lead trio pulled away again.

Brown shot by Zomer on lap 15 and set his sights on Madsen. He made his winning move on lap 19, sliding in front of the Aussie to take the lead and the $3,000 prize. Madsen, Zomer, Maeschen and Heskin followed. Craig Dollansky, hard-charger Droud, Jeffrey, Ryan Bunton and Mark Dobmeier completed the top 10.

"On that first lap, Danny (Lasoski) went across my front and a big clod knocked my tear-offs off," said Brown. "More than anything it was a hindrance to wipe my shield on every straightaway. The Dunkin's did well with the track again tonight. Those guys were keeping a good pace. I was just trying to wait until lapped traffic. We got there the one time, and the yellow came out. That messed my game plan up, but we finally got Ian there. Two in a row&#8230;it feels great!"

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/brown-wins-another-one-at-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Northwest Region Remaining With ASCS​*
In light of recent events, officials in the corporate offices of the American Sprint Car Series in Tulsa, Okla., have spoken with the owner of Willamette Speedway and Cottage Grove Speedway, Jerry Schram, who also heads up the Northwest Region of the American Sprint Car Series.

For the 2014 season, the Northwest Region will remain under the ASCS banner, with eyes to the future of the sport and the goal of growing Sprint Car racing in the greater Northwest.

"We don't have any animosity towards Jerry," said ASCS National Coordinator Matt Ward. "It's unfortunate that things this year didn't work out, but after talking with Jerry and getting things sorted out, in the long run, I think things are going to be better for Sprint Car racing in the Northwest. Our fans in the Northwest are some of the best in the nation. We owe it to them to bring a better show, and to also show our support of the ASCS Northwest Region."

Among the issues discussed, is to make sure that tracks in Washington are included in future Regional and National schedules.

"We do need to include the tracks in Washington and Oregon. We need to do this as a team if we want to see this sport grow and stay alive," said Schram.

Asked about the National Tour's swing into the Northwest in 2015, Jerry replied, "We're going to move it back to July and work from there to get as many races as we can."

Before hanging up, Schram offered this to the fans that support the ASCS Northwest Region.

"I'm in it for the long run, and I'm in it to better the sport. This isn't how I make a living, so again, I'm in this for the sport and the love racing, not to make a fortune off it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/northwest-region-remaining-with-ascs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Miller Building On Micro Sprint Hot Streak​*
There is no one hotter in micro sprint racing than Joe B. Miller.
Miller has an amazing eight-race winning streak going in micro sprint competition. He extended the streak with a May 10 victory during the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series portion of the Belleville Bash at Belle-Clair Speedway in Belleville, Ill.

Winning eight straight races in any type of race car is difficult, but it may be even more difficult in micro sprints because of how close the competition is on a weekly basis. However, Miller - who has victories in POWRi (two), USCS (three) and weekly competition (three) - keeps finding ways to win.

"We started running early in the year with the USCS series," Miller explained.

"We won two in a row down there (in Tennessee) then we came back to Illinois and we ran some. We've been on a roll pretty well all year. We've won three USCS races, two POWRi races and a few local shows here and there. It has been going pretty well."

The toughest competition according to Miller has come when he raced with POWRi, where he won the 2012 series championship.

"I think that is probably the toughest group in the country to run with," Miller said. "At Jacksonville there were 44 cars and this past weekend at Belleville there were 39 micros. It is just tough competition all around. I feel like if you can run in the top three with those guys it is almost like a win."

Miller has also been dabbling in 410 sprint car racing. He credited his recent success in micro sprint competition to the additional seat time in the 410 sprinter.

"We started running the sprint car some more and I think the sprint car has helped me with the speed aspect of it," Miller explained.

Look for the Missouri native to make more and more sprint car starts as the season progresses. He has already entered two World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series races, missing out on making the feature at Jacksonville's quarter-mile oval by one position on May 7.

"I picked up a ride with a guy last year running some local stuff. Then I went out and purchased my own car this past winter. It's just kind of a family type deal," Miller said. "We're going to run it when we can. We're on a pretty limited budget. I build my own motors for it. We're just trying to pay the bills. We'll get out there with the sprint car to run as much as we can.

"Just putting yourself out there with tougher competition helps you improve your game and helps push you past your comfort level. You've got to try different things to get faster and with those guys (the World of Outlaws) you are definitely pushing yourself," Miller said.

Miller is hoping to run approximately 80 races this year between micro sprints and his 410 sprint car. He doesn't plan to follow any particular series, instead picking and choosing which races to enter.

"We're just kind of picking and choosing, just kind of running our own outlaw schedule," Miller said. "We'll run the mini sprint one night and then throw the sprint car in the trailer and run that the next night."

With eight victories under his belt already this year, Miller is hoping to eclipse his win total of 19 from a year ago.

At this rate it won't take him very long to do it.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/miller-building-on-micro-sprint-hot-streak/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thorson Enters SPEED SPORT Challenge​*
Honda USAC National Midget Series driver Tanner Thorson is the latest driver to throw his name in the hat for the SPEED SPORT Challenge on May 21 at Millbridge Speedway in Salisbury, N.C.

Thorson, the 2013 National Midget Driver Rookie of the Year, is no stranger to outlaw karts as he is a three-time West Coast Nationals Champion. The Minden, Nev., native will pilot the Swimming Pool Perfections, Race City Injector, Abreu Vineyards entry owned by legendary kart owner Greg Yannazzo.

The SPEED SPORT Challenge will be the first televised Outlaw Kart race. The entry list for the 30-lap event has climbed to more than 60 entries and will feature drivers from various racing backgrounds doing battle in 500cc winged outlaw karts, which have the same power-to-weight ratio as 410 sprint cars.

The event will be telecast as part of the MAVTV series "SPEED SPORT" scheduled to air on June 5.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/thorson-enters-speed-sport-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dickes Delivers Iowa Late Model Goods​*
Night two of the Lucas Oil MLRA/Corn Belt Clash double-hitter weekend wrapped up Saturday night at Jackson County Speedway with Travis Dickes earning his first career victory.

Dickes and fellow Nebraska driver John Anderson started on row one for the 40-lap Lucas Cattle Company a-main event. Anderson looked strong early leading lap one ahead of Dickes and Brandon Sheppard.

Anderson's time at the front didn't last long as he slipped back to third behind Brian Birkhofer and ultimately outside of the top five. The first of three caution flags waved over the field by lap five with Dickes showing the way over Sheppard, Birkhofer, Brad Looney and Chad Simpson.

On lap eight, Birkhofer pressured Dickes for the lead but once again Dickes fought off all challengers to maintain his position out front. By lap 12, Chad Simpson charged into fourth while Sheppard took over second from Birkhofer, who slipped to third.

Sheppard thought about stepping out of line by lap 15 looking for a way to the front but thought better of it and moved right back down to the low side holding onto second position. The second caution flag fell over the field for the stalled car of Bill Koons.

For the restart, Dickes hammered the throttle while Sheppard went back to work trying searching for a way to pass for the lead. Chad Simpson, Brian Birkhofer, and 10th-starting Brad Looney battled close with Birkhofer ultimately fading to fourth on the restart.

A lap 22 three-car incident brought out the third and final caution as Chad Simpson moved to second with his Brother Chris moving to fourth one spot behind Sheppard. Brady Smith and Ryan Gustin ran in the sixth and seventh positions respectively just outside of the top five.

At the front, Chad Simpson tried extremely hard to find a way around Dickes, but just as he had the entire race distance, Dickes turned back all pursuers. Just shy of lap 30, Dickes left the door a little open coming off turn four but yet again Chad Simpson was unable to gain ground.

With eight laps remaining, Dickes encountered lapped traffic for the first time during the race but again he mastered his line and cleanly made his way through lapped cars, keeping Chad Simpson and Sheppard at bay. Dickes lightly clipped the infield tire in turn one running the low line but it didn't slow him down any as he increased his lead in the closing laps.

"Starting up front was huge, luckily I was able to stay there the whole time. When you can run with them guys (Sheppard, Birkhofer, and the Simpson Brothers) and stay in front, you've got to take your hat off to the Victory Circle guys and Jim Kuntz," Dickes said. "I just knew if I stayed committed to my line, we'd be fine; I tried to stay smooth and patient as long as I could."

Chad Simpson came away with the runner-up finish just in front of Brandon Sheppard, Chris Simpson and Brady Smith.

*The Finish:*

Travis Dickes, Chad Simpson, Brandon Sheppard, Chris Simpson, Brady Smith, Ryan Gustin, Brian Birkhofer, Jeremy Payne, Brad Looney, John Anderson, Spencer Diercks, J.C. Wyman, Rich Bell, Dave Eckrich, Jake Meier, Jordan Yaggy, Robert Cullen, Mike Collins, Matt Furman, Bill Koons, Scott Lewis, Jason Bodenhamer, Justin Kay, Mike Fryer, Justin Reed.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/dickes-delivers-iowa-late-model-goods/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil LMS Preps For Spring Shootout​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series honored mothers all across the country by taking this weekend off, but the series will be back on the track soon.

The Series returns to action for the Spring Shootout at LaSalle Speedway in LaSalle, Ill. on May 16-17. LaSalle Speedway will host the LOLMDS for two big exciting shows. Both nights will include a complete show, packed with Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains, and $10,000-to-win 50-Lap feature events. Over $80,000 in prize money will be up for grabs at LaSalle.

Support classes both nights include Modifieds, Street Stocks and Hornets.

"We're thrilled to have the LOLMDS back again this year for a double header of racing for all our great fans that come and support LaSalle Speedway," said Tony Izzo, Jr., whose family promotes the 1/3 mile oval track located in North-Central Illinois.

"We're expecting another great crowd with the best racers from all over the country coming to LaSalle Speedway next weekend."

Don O'Neal will lead the stars and cars of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series into the Spring Shootout at LaSalle Speedway with a slim 50 point lead in the LOLMDS point standings over teammate Steve Francis. Jimmy Owens has moved up to third, followed by Eddie Carrier Jr. and Earl Pearson Jr., rounding out the top five in the series point standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/lucas-oil-lms-preps-for-spring-shootout/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big Blocks Set For Brockton Battle​*
With summer just around the corner, the Super DIRTcar Series is about to kick into high gear with its Northeast opener on May 28. The 100-lap race at Brockville Ontario Speedway in Brockville, Ontario, marks the series' first Ontario opener in its 42-year history.

Many of the stars of the Super DIRTcar Series are already warming their tires, racing at their home tracks to test the changes they made during the off-season. Three-time series champion Matt Sheppard said he is looking forward to how some of his changes will play out in the first series races.

"I see it going good," said Sheppard, who sports a new car and a new look after joining forces Heinke-Baldwin Racing. "We've already won a couple races, and I don't think we've finished worse than fifth yet, so it seems to be a promising start. But we've got to get racing a little more to see how things shake out."

After three consecutive series championships in 2011, 2012 and 2013, Sheppard, of Waterloo, N.Y., just barely fell short of veteran racer Brett Hearn in last year's point standings. Hearn, of Sussex, N.J., claimed the title with a margin of 198 points to put Sheppard in a close second. Sheppard's current HBR teammate, Jimmy Phelps, of Baldwinsville, N.Y., finished third in series point standings.

Sheppard debuted the HBR FX Caprara Car Companies No. 9H this past February in Florida during DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment, where he took home a top-five finish in every feature and a victory in the finale.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/big-blocks-set-for-brockton-battle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NDRL Reschedules Atomic Blast​*
Officials of the National Dirt Racing League and Ohio's Atomic Speedway have announced that the rained out Atomic Blast will be moved to July 25-26 utilizing the same format and pay structures.

The Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex event scheduled for July 25 has been postponed. The series also hopes that the July 26 date originally belonging to Tyler County Speedway can be moved to another date.

"This is the last thing that we wanted to do. But after looking at both schedules and seeing what was available we didn't have really any options," said NDRL Series Director Kelley Carlton. "We love Tyler County and what those guys are doing but economics and our business model dictates that we needed to make a change and get this event at Atomic in. The schedule is just so tight until the end of the year. We are going to work with Tyler to try and find them a suitable date that will fit into both of our schedules."

Atomic Speedway owner and promoter Brad McCown is happy about the make-up date.

"The weather stuff is hard on us. Last weekend was really trying. But we have some great fans and drivers that supported us so we are very happy to be able to work it out to bring the NDRL back and have the race. We appreciate everyone's cooperation in getting this make-up date worked out."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/ndrl-reschedules-atomic-blast/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Late Model Dream Entry Form Released​*
With the total three-day posted payoff increased to $306,625, including Saturday's record-setting $214,875, the official entry form for Eldora Speedway's 20th annual Dirt Late Model Dream presented by Ferris Mowers was released today.

The form, which is downloadable at www.EldoraSpeedway.com, completely details each full day of UMP DIRTcar sanctioned racing for the June 5-7 event, culminating with Saturday night's payoff of $100,000 to the 100-lap victor.

Initiated last year and proven to be a fan favorite, Thursday and Friday will each feature competitive action that includes a complete menu of Heat races, B-Features and twin 25-lap A-Features. Thursday's A-Feature winners will each receive $2,500, while the payout is increased to $5,000 to each winner on Friday evening.

Special significance is placed upon the Time Trial runs Thursday and Friday as a driver's quickest lap from either of the two nights will be used to place them into Saturday's traditional six Heat format. As has become Dirt Late Model Dream tradition, finishes from those Heat races will determine a driver's advancement directly into the 100-lap finale or into one of the twin B-Features. Drivers not able to make the advancement cut will see an increase in their prize money this year.

Another popular twist to the format is the Saturday night B-Scramble concept. After 20-laps of B-Feature racing on Eldora's high-banks, the top three drivers advance to the Dirt Late Model Dream, while the remaining drivers are given a five-lap shootout Feature of their own, paying $1,000 to win and valuable UMP DIRTcar Late Model points.

Through the process of Heat races, B-Features and determination of provisional positions, 28 cars will start the Dirt Late Model Dream presented by Ferris Mowers century grind, with a total of $196,525 on the line.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/dirt-late-model-dream-entry-form-released/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Global Rallycross Kicks Off In Barbados​*
Red Bull Global Rallycross opens its season May 17-18 in Barbados, in conjunction with Top Gear Festival Barbados.

"We are extremely excited for the future of our series, with the great support from our TV partner NBC, our amazing line up of sponsors and the unprecedented manufacturer participation," Red Bull Global Rallycross CEO Colin Dyne said.

The series' 10-race schedule features a number of new events. GRC races will be broadcast on network television.

New partner NBC Sports Group will carry nine race broadcasts on the NBC broadcast network, primarily live, with re-airs on cable on NBC Sports Network.

Two-time Red Bull GRC champion Tanner Foust, 2013 GRC Vegas winner Ken Block, and 2013 X Games Brazil gold medalist Scott Speed headline a driver roster that also includes former Pikes Peak Hill Climb world record holder Rhys Millen, three-time European rallycross champion Sverre Isachsen, former F1 and NASCAR driver Nelson Piquet Jr., and 2013 GRC Sportsmanship Award winner Bucky Lasek.

Emma Gilmour, a three-time runner up in the New Zealand Rally Championship, will become the first female driver in series history in Barbados, joining a rookie class that includes 2013 GRC Lites champion Joni Wiman and 2012 K&N Pro Series West Rookie of the Year and K&N East veteran Austin Dyne.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/global-rallycross-kicks-off-in-barbados/


----------



## Ckg2011

*United Fiber & Data Joins Andretti GRC Team​*
United Fiber & Data announced Tuesday that they have joined Andretti Autosport's expanding sponsor portfolio in signing as an associate sponsor with the 7UP Volkswagen Polo driven by Scott Speed.

The sponsorship unveils this weekend at the Top Gear Festival in Barbados, round one of the 2014 Global Rallycross season.

"United Fiber & Data is thrilled to announce our entry into Global Rallycross with our sponsorship of the No. 77 7UP Volkswagen," said United Fiber & Data Director and Founder Bill Hynes. "We saw Global Rallycross as a natural fit for our company and our culture. It's a revolutionary racing platform where challenge, high performance, speed and talent converge to bring you something you haven't seen before."

Founded by three members of the multi-platinum rock band LIVE and their Think Loud Development company, UFD offers a complete suite of all-fiber networking and broadband solutions. Based in York, Penn., UFD will feature a 400-mile fiber optic line running between New York and Virginia and will operate out of our different data centers across Pennsylvania (Allentown, Lancaster, Reading and York).

"This partnership further solidified UFD's presence in the motorsport community, and we are proud to expand our relationship with Andretti Autosport," commented Hynes. "Our interaction with their team and hospitality program has been world-class. From our clients, to our employees, to our potential clients and guests - Michael Andretti and his team all lend to an experience that is unparalleled."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/united-fiber-data-joins-andretti-grc-team/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World Outlaws & Pennsylvania Posse Four Wide Salute To The Fans​*
*WoO Sprinters Prep For PA Posse​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars roll into Lincoln Speedway on Wednesday night to kick off three races this week against the vaunted Pennsylvania Posse.

Pennsylvania's Danny Dietrich has won the past two World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series events at Lincoln, but last year five-time champion Donny Schatz and three-time champion Sammy Swindell were closing fast at the checkered flag.

At Williams Grove, Donny Schatz continued his mastery of the half-mile paper-clip oval, winning two of the four events there and helping the Outlaws keep the Morgan Cup Trophy in their Concord, N.C., office for another year.

This season, the Outlaws enter Pennsylvania having run 24 events from Florida to Nevada, Arizona and California, Texas, Oklahoma, Ohio, Missouri, Illinois, Wisconsin and Indiana before finally venturing to Pennsylvania and the northeast.

Joey Saldana enters the week as the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship points leader. He's one of five different drivers to have swapped the lead in the standings nine times this season, with the top five separated by only 77 points.

"It's one of those places where I get to go and I've got a lot of laps growing up," Pennsylvania native and Kasey Kahne Racing driver Cody Darrah said.

"Those unsure feelings that you get throughout the year where you don't know if it's this racetrack or not, I can go there and have a good feeling with my racecar and help our guys sort things out. Just the atmosphere of going back home and back to those tracks is an exciting thing to look forward to."

Legendary World of Outlaws racer Steve Kinser said it's always a challenge when drivers are pitted against the PA Posse.

"Everybody usually gets prepared as well as they can to go there," Kinser said, "because if you don't, you're going to be in trouble."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/woo-sprinters-prep-for-pa-posse/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Tops Outlaws at Lincoln​*
The light mist that fell on the Gettysburg Clash at Lincoln Speedway much of Wednesday night did not dampen the celebration for Stevie Smith, who claimed his first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win in five years and the first for his car owner Fred Rahmer.

Smith and Jac Haudenschild led the 35-lap A-main to the green flag in front of a full house, and a row in front of Greg Hodnett and Donny Schatz, two drivers with significant success in the Keystone State. 
An early caution and subsequent red flag flew on lap two after contact in turn one caused a chain reaction crash involving five cars. David Gravel, Cory Haas, Kraig Kinser and Sammy Swindell all ended upside down and none would be able to return. Danny Dietrich, who won the Gettysburg Clash at Lincoln the past two seasons, was also involved, but did not sustain serious damage.

On the restart, Smith and Haudenschild again the led the field to the green. The battle that ensued for the next dozen laps saw the two drivers exchange the lead while Hodnett battled a charging Daryn Pittman.

A mid-race caution gave Smith the opportunity he needed to pull to the lead in his Miller Bros. Chevrolet car.

Hodnett was third in the Lelands.com car with Pittman still behind him in the Great Clips ride when he turned his sights on second-running Haudenschild. Looking for the right line, Hodnett finally got his opportunity to take second as the leaders caught lapped traffic with eight to go.

Pittman then found his way around Haudenschild with 10 to go.

On lap 30, Hodnett, working to find a way around Smith, slid high through turns one and two but could not make it work. The lost momentum gave Pittman a chance to briefly get around Hodnett before Hodnett retook the spot in the final laps.

Smith, leading Hodnett, Pittman and Haudenschild, took the checkered flag for the first time since 2009 when he won a twin feature at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa.

"It's huge," said Smith, of Broken Arrow, Okla. "At this point in my career I needed some help and this is a big race for us to win. I know from driving all these years and all this experience, these guys put me here. They've got a really good race car for me and we'd like to keep going and I'd like to get one more."

An ebullient Rahmer was one of the first to greet Smith in victory lane.

"I think he might be happier than me," said a laughing Smith. "This opportunity came up and Fred came up with this idea. . . I'm on this because these guys know sprint cars. It's really cool to have somebody that knows the cars, that's been a driver - I needed some help and this is a boost."

Capping off the emotional win was the fact that Smith was making only his fourth start in the team's car. 
Rahmer, who ended his own driving career last season after an emotional win at the National Open, said this was one of the highlights of his racing career.

"In all honesty, obviously the National Open was the biggest thing that happened to me in racing up until my kid qualified for his first outlaw race," Rahmer said. "Stevie winning is just icing on the cake. He deserves it. I know how great a driver he is - he just needed a good opportunity."

Hodnett, who finished in second, said Smith and the Rahmer team had the car to beat all night.

"With [Haudenschild] up there, he's obviously going to shove it in just about anywhere and he was having a little problem keeping the front end on the ground," said Hodnett, of Thomasville, Pa. "So he was having trouble, I was doing wheelies and Stevie just seemed like he was moving right along. And then Daryn got into the mix. I just thought it was a really great race. Obviously I wish the outcome was just a little bit different in our favor but overall I can't complain. With the caliber of the competition that the Outlaw guys bring we were just really blessed to be on the front row at the end of the night."

Pittman, last year's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion, said the car his team gave him was probably the best he has had in his attempts at Lincoln.

"I'm happy - as a competitor you hate to be happy with third but that was a tough race and we had a really good car. We definitely had a car that was good enough to win," said Pittman, of Owasso, Okla. "You win a race in Pennsylvania, I don't care if it's at Lincoln or Williams Grove, you're going to earn it . . . We'll take third and go into Friday.

The Outlaws race at Lincoln saw its biggest field of the year with 48 cars attempting the race. Eight drivers made their series debut at the track.

The Gettysburg Clash at Lincoln opened the first of a three race stretch for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series in Pennsylvania. The cars return to the track Friday and Saturday nights at Williams Grove Speedway before heading Sunday to Orange County Fair Speedway and Tuesday to the NAPA Auto Parts Outlaw Classic at New Egypt Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...es/2014/05/Smith-Tops-Outlaws-at-Lincoln.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*"I'm happy that Kick-It is continuing its presence in sprint car racing and has chosen to do so with Larson Marks Racing." (Photo: Jeff Wackerlin)​*
*Kick-It Joins Larson Marks​*
Larson Marks Racing, a 410 winged sprint car team with driver Shane Stewart, has partnered with Kick-It, a grassroots fundraising program that partnered with the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation to raise money for children's cancer research.

Kick-It will be an associate sponsor on the No. 2 Larson Marks Racing winged sprint cars throughout their 50-plus 2014 race schedule. They'll also be a co-primary on the car for the famed Knoxville Nationals August 6-9 in Knoxville, Iowa.

"I am excited that our Kick-It program will be partnering with Larson Marks Racing for the 2014 sprint car season," said Gordon. "The sprint car community has rallied around the Kick-It program since its 2012 debut in the sport by raising funds and awareness for childhood cancer research."








Kick-It entered the sprint car scene in 2012 when they joined Stewart as his primary sponsor for select races. Together, they won the 360 Knoxville Nationals in both 2012 and 2013 and helped make Kick-It a household name in the sport. Larson Marks Racing co-owner and NASCAR driver, Kyle Larson, also drove a Kick-It sponsored sprint car to victory lane in 2012, winning the Gold Cup Race of Champions at Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif.

"I'm happy that Kick-It is continuing its presence in sprint car racing and has chosen to do so with Larson Marks Racing," said Stewart. "It means a lot to me that we can continue to help this foundation grow and make people aware

that so many children and their families need our help. The impact of the sprint car world in under two years has been incredible. I'm proud to be a race car driver every day, but when you see what we can do collectively to make a difference, it takes it to a whole new level."

Co-owner, Justin Marks, echoes Stewart's statements. "As a new member of the sprint car community, it's an honor that a well-known foundation with such a great cause is on board with us. Shane and Kyle have obviously been great representatives for the foundation in the past and we hope to break some records and raise even more money for Kick-It this season."

Off the track, Stewart helped launch the inaugural Kick-It kickball game at the 2012 Knoxville Nationals. The game, featuring two teams of sprint car drivers and a live auction, raised more than $20,000 for children's cancer research. Since then, the sprint car community has held 29 Kick-It events around the world and has raised more than $490,000.

"It's been really neat to be a part of Kick-It with Jeff (Gordon) and everyone over at his foundation," Larson said. "The games are fun. The drivers get a chance to hang out together and the fans see a side of us that they don't in the pits at night. We'll have some fun again this year at Knoxville and I'll see if I can beat Jeff at the go-kart track again."

Kick-It will again host the second-annual Tony Stewart Kick-It Cup on Friday, August 8 in Knoxville, Iowa as well as the second-annual Go-Kart Spectacular at Slideways Karting Center on Wednesday, August 6. Confirmed games will also be held at Fremont (Ohio) Speedway, the Gold Cup Race of Champions, Cottage Grove (Ore.) Speedway, Williams Grove National Open, and World of Outlaws World Finals, as well as the 2015 Chili Bowl Nationals and Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic in Australia.

Donations to Kick-It can be made at any time at www.kick-it.org/donate. For more information on Kick-It and how you can host a kickball game to raise money for children's cancer research, visit www.kick-it.org. For more information on the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation, visit www.jeffgordonchildrensfoundation.org.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...014/05/Kick-It-Joins-Larson-Marks-Racing.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Named Millbridge Grand Marshal​*
The greatest sprint car racer of all time, Steve Kinser, will be the grand marshal for the May 21 SPEED SPORT Challenge open outlaw kart race at Millbridge Speedway.

Kinser, the 20-time World of Outlaws champion and National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductee, will also sign autographs prior to the event.

While Kinser will be a guest of honor, four-time Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals champion Kevin Swindell is the latest entry for the race. Swindell practiced at the sixth-mile dirt track May 13 and competed in the following night's racing program.

Swindell joins other noted entries, which include J.J. Yeley, Tyler Reddick, Joey Saldana, Paul McMahan, Rico Abreu, Tanner Thorson and Jimmy Elledge.
With more entries expected, 58 drivers are currently entered in the open 
outlaw kart class. Four other divisions of outlaw kart racing are also on the card.

An open practice will be held for all divisions from 7 p.m. to 10 p.m. on May 20, while gates will open at 3 p.m. for the May 21 race with engine warm up scheduled for 6:10 p.m. and hot laps at 6:45 p.m.

SPEED SPORT TV crews will tape the SPEED SPORT Challenge for broadcast June 5 at 8 p.m. on MAVTV.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/kinser-named-millbridge-grand-marshal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO LMS Faces Tripleheader​*
A busy weekend of action awaits the stars of the World of Outlaws Late Model Series, with events in Kentucky and Tennessee on three consecutive nights beginning Friday.

The series will make its first visit to the Jarrod Breeding-owned 201 Speedway in Sitka, Ky. on Friday night for a $10,000-to-win showdown. The 3/8-mile 201 Speedway is in its 31st season of competition for the track located in the heart of Eastern Kentucky, and its second full season under the reigns of Breeding and company.

Eric Wells of Hazard, Ky., only an hour away from 201 Speedway, is looking forward to the WoO LMS gang making not only a trip close to his home state but the closest trip the Outlaws make to his Eastern Kentucky home.

"It's always fun to race locally. Most of our fans including family is from this area and it's nice when they can come out and support this type of event," 
said the 25-year-old who has one career WoO LMS victory coming last season at Tennessee's Duck River Raceway park.

Most of Wells' trips to race with the Outlaws consist of four hours and greater, but 201 Speedway is one track he feels he's comfortable on.

"I've ran over a hundred races at this place since I started racing and this is where I cut my teeth," exclaimed Wells.

Wells competed in the Spring Nationals Series race that the track hosted in mid April and got a read on the track's slick surface during that event.

"It was the slickest I have seen the track. It was different that it usually is," recalled Wells. "If it's different when we roll in there this Friday then we'll go back and look at our notes from before."

Wells' crew chief, Tommy Hicks, a veteran who spent many years turning the wrenches for Hall of Famer Scott Bloomquist, has been a major help in his race program.

"We get along really well," Wells said. "Him and my dad (team owner David Wells) are really good friends and we've all spent a lot of time together. 
We're still searching for one more crew member to help but we feel once we get that we'll be at a point to do some big things."

After somewhat struggling early in 2014, Wells and team hope to get things turned around soon.

"It's not been what we wanted," Wells said about his early season summary.

"We've had some decent runs at a few tracks too. We're hopeful in bringing out a new Rocket (Chassis) this weekend to run at 201. We've had a lot of success in Rockets in the past. They've stepped up their game and I'm excited about running them, it seems to suit my driving style more."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...tlaws-late-models/woo-lms-faces-tripleheader/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Halts Lucas Late Models At LaSalle​*
Night one of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Spring Shootout at LaSalle Speedway has been canceled due to current weather conditions and forecasted weather conditions for the remainder of the afternoon and evening.

With a more favorable forecast projected for tomorrow, the $10,000 to win show for Saturday night will proceed as scheduled.

With temperatures projected to dip down into the 30′s tonight, and rain continuing to fall, officials of LaSalle Speedway and the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series made the decision to cancel Friday night's show. The area received ample rain on Thursday and conditions have continued to deteriorate throughout the day on Friday.

"We really hate to lose yet another event. We all look forward to seeing some fantastic racing here at LaSalle and we can't wait to race tomorrow night," stated Assistant Series Director Rick Schwallie.

Tomorrow evening's Spring Shootout from LaSalle Speedway will pay $10,000 to win.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/rain-halts-lucas-late-models-at-lasalle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirty Jersey Modified Purse Hits $29,000​*
This year's Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc. Dirty Jersey at New Egypt Speedway just got better. The June event, in its second year, features increased purse money for Super DIRTcar Series racers.

Upwards of $29,000 will be paid to big-block modified competitors for the Tuesday, June 17, 60-lapper.

"This is going to be a 'must-see' show of the summer," said big-block modified driver Stewart Friesen, who is also part of the Friesen-Deyo Promotions team behind Dirty Jersey. "Our Super DIRTcar Series field last year was awesome. There was a mix of cars and talent racing together that night you only saw once all year, at that race."

The field at this year's event will once again be unmatched, with the lucrative purse structure awarding racers $400 to start, up from last year's $300. The winner's share at June's Pioneer Pole Buildings Dirty Jersey will be $6,000.

The Dirty Jersey is slated to be the second event on a busy Super DIRTcar Series calendar in 2014. The opener takes place Wednesday, May 28 at Brockville Ontario Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/dirty-jersey-modified-purse-hits-29000/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Wins Williams Grove Opener​*
Daryn Pittman dominated at Williams Grove Speedway on Friday night, holding off Joey Saldana and claiming his fourth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season and a breakout victory for his No. 9 Great Clips team at the storied half-mile track.

Heavy rain showers threatened the race Thursday night into Friday, but by late morning the inclement weather gave way to drier conditions and a well-sealed track allowed for the event to continue as planned.

Saldana, the current points leader in the Motter Equipment car, joined defending series champion Pittman on the front row to lead the field of 28 to the green flag. Tony Stewart Racing teammates Donny Schatz and Steve Kinser, with 26 championships between them, were poised in row two to chase them down.

Steve Buckwalter brought out the first caution of the night after going around in turn three before a lap could be completed. The field reset but only made it to lap four before another yellow flew. Paul McMahan, Pat Cannon and Don Kreitz Jr. were all caught up in a wreck in turn one. McMahan was the only one able to continue.

When the green flag flew again, the battle between Kinser and Schatz for third took center stage. After working the high line, Kinser eventually found his way around Schatz on lap 5.

Kinser's run forward was short-lived, though, as rear-end issues forced him off the track on lap 13.

Saldana, in second, closed in on Pittman in the final laps of the race as the two worked their way around lapped traffic. It was Pittman though who took the checkered flag and the win followed by Saldana, Schatz and David Gravel.

Pittman, who finished third two nights earlier at Lincoln Speedway just down the road in Abbottstown, said this win meant a lot for him and for his team.

"This place is tough," Pittman said. "This track is like a chess match. You don't really know what to do at certain times.

"We had a fast car from the first time we came here with the No. 9 and they don't have many good notes here so we kind of came here with a blank slate last year and we just keep getting better every time we come back ... This place means a lot to win at just like Eldora and Knoxville so it's big for me and I know the whole No. 9 team is pretty proud."

He credited his crew chief Kale Kahne with being able to give him what he needed on the car. This was Kahne's first win at Williams Grove as a crew chief, and the second win for Kasey Kahne Racing after Cody Darrah earned a win at the half-mile in 2012.

"It's one of the coolest feelings ever," Kale Kahne said. "It's pretty emotional really. All the Outlaw wins are big either way, no matter what you do, all the Outlaw wins are big, but to win at Williams Grove and to beat the guys around us ... it's pretty cool for the whole company because we've only won twice at Williams Grove as a company now in six or seven years."

With unique track conditions at Williams Grove on Friday night, second place finishing Saldana said he thought the Dash was really the key to success in the A-main.

"I kept riding off [Pittman's] right rear and I felt like I was OK. Even the long run there before the rubber came in [Pittman] was driving really good," said Saldana, of Brownsburg, Ind. "It was just a good solid run for us. To qualify well, to run well, that's what you strive to do every night and put yourself in position to win - tonight, we just came up a little short. We'll come back tomorrow and try to do a better job."

Schatz, who finished in third in the STP/Armor All car echoed Saldana, saying that the conditions made for a different dynamic on the racetrack.

"Obviously we'll be in similar conditions tomorrow," said Schatz, of Fargo, N.D. "We tried a few things with the car which is what you need to do this time of year. All the other races we come back here late in the year pay a lot of money so we want to be on our game and try to have things 100 percent. Everything we did, we had positive results so we know what direction we need to go for tomorrow.

"We had a decent night, but it wasn't what we wanted," Schatz said. "We'll have to take the third place finish and come back tomorrow."

Series points leader Saldana extended his lead to 19 points. McMahan, who had been in second following Lincoln, fell to fourth place, 43 points out of the lead. Pittman moved to second and Schatz to third, 22 points back.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Williams Grove tomorrow as the Outlaws and Posse battle for bragging rights and the right to claim the Morgan Cup. On Sunday the series heads to Orange County Fair Speedway in Middletown, N.Y., and on Tuesday it makes its only stop in New Jersey this season for the NAPA Outlaw Classic at New Egypt Speedway.

Race Results:
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6555&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...14/05/Pittman-Wins-Williams-Grove-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Budweiser Oval Nationals Coming To MAVTV​*
When the Kazarian family opened Perris Auto Speedway in 1996, they knew the new racing facility would need a signature sprint car event.

They came up with the name Oval Nationals and the inaugural event, which was won by National Sprint Car Hall of Famer Jimmy Sills, took place on Oct. 18-19 of that year. Little did they or anyone else know that over the years the race would become one of the most prestigious races in the sprint car world.

The race, now sanctioned by USAC as part of the AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series, will take another giant leap forward when staged this year on Nov. 6-8 when for the first time it will be shown on MAVTV as part of the "Dirty 30" series.

"We are ecstatic that the Budweiser Oval Nationals Presented by All Coast Construction will be shown to racing fans around the country on MAVTV," promoter Don Kazarian said. "The Oval Nationals is a premiere event and this exposure will make it even bigger. It will be a tremendous boost for the drivers, the teams, fans, the track and all of the sponsors who will be exposed to millions of extra racing fans."

Over the years, some of the biggest names in open wheel racing have visited victory circle at the Oval Nationals and it draws together top talent from around the country. In 2007, third generation Campbell, Calif., star Bud Kaeding became the first driver to win the Oval Nationals three times. Last November, Indiana's Dave Darland became only the second driver to win it three times.

The only other multi-time winners in the first 18 runnings of the race have been Californian's Damion Gardner and Cory Kruseman who each have two wins. Both of Kruseman's wins came while driving cars owned by NASCAR star Tony Stewart. Drivers with single wins in the Oval Nationals are Mike Spencer, Rip Williams, Rodney Argo, Tony Jones, Rickie Gaunt, Sills, Chris Windom and the late Jesse Hockett.

"When all is said and done, nearly every driver who has won the Oval Nationals will be inducted into the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame," Kazarian said. "Two of them, Sills and Williams, are already in there. As impressive as the list of drivers who have already won the Oval Nationals is, the list of drivers who have thus far tried and failed to win it is just as impressive. It is one of the toughest races in the world to win."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/budweiser-oval-nationals-coming-to-mavtv/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal Sets Sail In Watsonville Sprint​*
Ryan Bernal powered to victory Friday during the the co-sanctioned USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series and USAC Western Classic Sprint Car Series feature at Ocean Speedway.

Troy Rutherford led the opening 10 laps of the 30-lap feature before giving way to Austin Liggett on the 11th circuit. Liggett didn't stay at the point long because on lap 14 Bernal made his presence known, taking the top spot away. He led the remainder of the event for his second USAC victory of the season.

Markus Niemela chased Bernal to the checkers, followed by Liggett, Nic Faas and D.J. Johnson.

*The Finish:*

Ryan Bernal, Markus Niemela, Austin Liggett, Nic Faas, D.J. Johnson, Matt Mitchell, Jace Vander Weerd, Dennis Howell, Troy Rutherford, Landon Hurst, Jeff Sibley, Kevin Barnes, Scott Clough, Michael Pickens, Danny Faria Jr., Richard Vander Weerd, Marty Hawkins, Scott Hall, Scotty Dupont, Bud Kaeding, Colby Copeland, Richard Mitchell, Trevor Schmid.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-sets-sail-in-watsonville-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeff Swindell Rules Lone Star Region​*
It's not about leading the most laps, just the last one as Jeff Swindell worked past Aaron Reutzel for his first ASCS sprint car score of the season, topping the Smiley's Racing Products Lone Star Region at the Boyd Raceway.

Surviving two green-white-checkered attempts at the a finish, the Heartland Catfish No. 94 stalked Reutzel from the start. Finding the center groove rubbered near the halfway point, the field situated single file, giving Swindell the chance to run down the BC Funds No. 87.

With Sam Hafertepe Jr. in tow, the pair set sights on Reutzel in traffic. A caution flag with two to go for the No. 18 of Tony Bruce Jr. the next attempt followed the red after Josh Baughman and Ryan Hall made contact, sending the No. 17x flipping down the front straightaway.

On the final restart, Reutzel dove low to block Swindell, but the smallest slip out of the groove was all it took for Swindell to grab the win. Hafertepe finished second with Kolt Walker also taking advantage to grab third. Reutzel slipped to fourth with Blake Hahn completing the top five.

*The Finish:*

Jeff Swindell, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Kolt Walker, Aaron Reutzel, Blake Hahn, Johnny Herrera, Kevin Ramey, Shawn Petersen, Michael Lang, Patrick Stasa, John Carney II, Claud Estes III, Brandon Corn, Layne Himebaugh, Josh Baughman, Ryan Hall, Tony Bruce Jr., Justin Melton, Zane Lawrence, Tyson Hall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/jeff-swindell-rules-lone-star-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stillwaggon Tops URC Thriller​*
Heavy rain in the morning cleared the path for a lightning fast Bedford Speedway on Friday night as teammates Randy West and Robbie Stillwaggon waged a thrilling battle in Rislone URC Sprint Series competition.

West led the first 11 laps when teammate Robbie Stillwaggon took the top spot. A late-race double-file restart on lap 14 offered West an opportunity to take back the lead and he did on lap 17.

West set the pace until lap 20 when Stillwaggon regained the lead and went on to score the win. A happy face that could be seen from almost anywhere was that of Fred Kennedy, owner of both cars.

Ed Aikin finished third with Davie Franek and Brian Carber rounding out the top five.

The Finish:

Robbie Stillwaggon, Randy West, Ed Aikin, Davie Franek, Brian Carber, Joe Trenca, Will Eggiman, Josh Weller, Nate Snyder, Chad Trout, Jimmy Stitzel, Troy Betts, Dan Mazy, Jonathan Swanson, Eric Riggins, Wes Irwin, Kevin Darling, Scott Lutz, Brad Franks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/stillwaggon-tops-urc-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stormy Scott Can't Be Stopped In Oklahoma​*
The USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy traveled to a new race track for the second straight night, and Stormy Scott came away with his second straight win Friday night at the new Longdale Speedway.

Unlike Thursday night when he had to track down Rodney Sanders and then make the winning pass with eight laps to go, it was just eight laps into the Friday's 35-lap main event when he blasted past his brother, Johnny Scott, before easily rolling to another $2,000 winner's paycheck.

It was Stormy Scott's 24th career United States Modified Touring Series triumph, tying him with his younger twin for seventh on the all-time win list.
Dereck Ramirez chased Stormy Scott for most of the race, but had to deal with Sanders breathing down his neck the whole way and wound up in the runner-up position.

Bryan Rowland was nearby in fourth at the checkered flag with Johnny Scott hanging on for a fifth-place finish.

*The Finish:*

Stormy Scott, Dereck Ramirez, Rodney Sanders, Bryan Rowland, Johnny Scott, Chris Dawson, Grant Junghans, Kip Hughes, Cade Dillard, Jake Gallardo, Adam Penn, Thomson Tillison Jr., Philip Houston, Kelly Shryock, Austin Theiss, Bobby Malchus, Jimmy Ray, Daniel Hilsabeck, Joe Duvall, Chase Jupe, Joe Herring, Fito Gallardo, Kreg Dobson, Clyde Dunn Jr., Cody Smith, Randy Timms.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/stormy-scott-cant-be-stopped-in-oklahoma/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vaught Goes Wire-To-Wire In Muskogee​*
The first visit to Outlaw Motorsports Park by the Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n in seven years was a good one Friday night.

Three heat races set the field for an exciting feature, led to wire to wire by Will Vaught. Firing from the outside pole, Vaught jumped to lead over Billy Moyer, and navigated a swarm of lapped cars to hold on for the $2,000 payday.

"Jumping out in the lead there early, I didn't really know the distance," said Vaught. "Gary Winger has been working on my shock package and we're trying to dial this thing in. We actually won with the other car, and been running good with the other car. Obviously we found something on the old car and put it on this one. This one has been pretty good tonight."

Phillips rolled from the outside of row three and steadily pushed forward. During the middle portion of the race he worked to third, and moved around Moyer in lapped traffic to slide into the runner up spot.

"The car was pretty good," said Phillips. "It came on there at the end. He (Moyer) was getting tight getting in, and my car would turn good. He was a little better than me off. Out in the open with lap cars out of your way, it seemed like I was gaining ground on Will, but he got gone. He had a good car."

Moyer looked early on like he might be the car to beat as he ran down and passed Phillips in his heat race. It was still a quality showing for Moyer, who continues to fine tune his new Longhorn Chassis.

"We started on the front row and run third, so that isn't very good," said Moyer. "Them guys done a good job. We just gotta pick our game up a little bit. It's a different tire package, what they run here. So we're just trying to work on the car a little for that."

The race was only slowed by one yellow flag for a spinning Brian Parker in the middle of turns three and four. The lapped cars made racing up front intense. Chad Simpson and Ryan Gustin also jockeyed for positions in the front portion of the field, adding to the overall excitement of the race.
Phillips settled for second, followed by Moyer, Simpson and Gustin.

*The Finish:*

Will Vaught, Terry Phillips, Billy Moyer, Chad Simpson, Ryan Gustin, Travis Dickes, John Anderson, Jeremy Payne, Tommy Weder Jr., Brandon McCormick, Dave Eckrich, Raymond Merrill, Austin Siebert, Scott Lewis, Jacob Magee, Brandon Morton, Bill Koons, Dillon Rupe, Kevin Patrick, Jesse Stovall, Dalton Ragsdale, Jason Bodenhamer, Brian Parker, Jason Sperry, Brett Hansen, Joseph Gorby, Cliff Morrow.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCreadie Breaks Through At 201 Speedway​*
Tim McCreadie only needed 25 laps to get the job done.
McCreadie earned his first World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season after he passed rookie-of-the-tear contender Chase Junghans halfway through the Moonshine Runner 50 to collect the $10,000 payday on Friday night at 201 Speedway.

McCreadie became the ninth different winner in 11 events this season, driving the Sweeteners Plus/Integra Racing Shocks sponsored, Pro Power Racing Engines powered Rocket Chassis.

Polesitter McCreadie and Junghans brought the field of 24 to life for the start of the 50-lapper with Junghans taking the point and leading early on. McCreadie slipped back to second spot with Rick Eckert behind him for the third spot.

By the fifth lap, eighth-starting Dustin Linville had worked the top of the track and found himself inside the top five, knocking on the back bumper of Morgan Bagley for fourth. By lap 10, though, Linville had a brush with the turn-four wall that knocked him out of contention for a top-five finish.

Behind leader Junghans, the battle for second was extremely close.

McCreadie was holding off Lanigan, but Lanigan was able to get a run on the bottom and close distance on the leader. Lanigan slid into that runner-up spot behind Junghans on lap 17, but McCreadie raced back around the two-time champ on lap 25 as McCreadie took the lead away from Junghans one lap later.

Just over the halfway point in the race, McCreadie led Junghans, Lanigan, Clint Smith and Rick Eckert, who faded back on the long green-flag run after running second to Junghans on the opening circuits.

By the 32nd lap, Rod Conley made his presence known as he ventured up from 20th to challenge inside the top five a few laps, eventually taking away the spot from Junghans on lap 46.

Just a lap before Conley's Rocket flew into orbit, Lanigan slipped around Junghans to grab second, which he would never relinquish.
At the checkered flag it was McCreadie, seventh-starting Lanigan, 20th-starting Conley, Junghans and 15th-starting Clint Smith.

"We didn't fire very good in the heat and in the feature and it seemed like the more we ran the better it felt," said McCreadie. "Anytime you got Darrell (Lanigan) behind you, you better tighten them up real tight because he's on a roll and we feel fortunate enough to finish ahead of him tonight."
McCreadie's car was strong on the top-side of the track.

"Yeah it needed a little bit of stick to keep the car activated and keep it down on the right front, the bottom kind of finally dried up just enough and there's a pretty big ledge to lean into three that saved me most of race.

"I'm just thankful, this is tough to switch cars as much as I have lately and I appreciate everything Warrior (Race Cars) did for me, I appreciate Mark (Richards) because he's been really helping. We've struggled a little bit and Steve (Baker) and everyone at Rocket has been pushing."

Lanigan never led a lap but stayed in contention to win all night, praising McCreadie's driving efforts.

"Tim, he's a good racer, he makes me get up on the wheel. We had a good car, and just came up a little short,"stated Lanigan. Already a three-time winner this season, Lanigan drove the Cornett Racing Engines powered Club 29 Race Car to the podium finish.

The mover of the race was definitely Conley.

"I've got a lot of laps down here, I had an idea of what my car would be like if the track slowed down, and it worked out pretty good," stated Conley.

*The Finish:*

Tim McCreadie, Darrell Lanigan, Rod Conley, Chase Junghans, Clint Smith, Rick Eckert, Eric Wells, Morgan Bagley, Shane Clanton, Mike Marlar, Chub Frank, Stephen Breeding, Rick "Boom" Briggs, Dustin Linville, Frank Heckenast Jr., Brandon Fouts, Derek Fisher, Brandon Kinzer, Shannon Thornsberrry, Steve Casebolt, Kenneth Howell, Zack Dohm, Jackie Boggs, R.J. Conley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/mccreadie-breaks-through-at-201-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Halts WoO Late Models In Tennessee​*
Continuing rain in East Tennessee combined with cool temperatures forced World of Outlaws Late Model Series and Smoky Mountain Speedway officials to cancel the second annual Mountain Outlaw 50 event scheduled for Saturday night.

No immediate decision has been made on a rain date.

"It's unfortunate for the fans who wanted to see the Outlaws tonight. We've really had a great outpouring of support for this event and it's a shame that the weather didn't cooperate with this weekend's race," stated Series Director Tim Christman. "We want to thank the entire crew at Smoky Mountain for their hard work that's gone into putting this event together, and we look forward to working with them in the future."

The series will now turn its attention to the remaining event on the weekend schedule as the WoO LMS tour will roll into the Duck River Raceway Park in Wheel, Tenn., for the 50-lap $10,000-to-win event on Sunday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/rain-halts-woo-late-models-in-tennessee/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Camping World Truck Series Slinging Dirt At Knoxville​*
NASCAR Chairman Brian France has said the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series could be racing at the world famous Knoxville Racway in Knoxville Iowa.

The NASCAR Pick'em Up Trucks already race at Tony Stewart's Eldora Speedway. Known as the Mud Summer Classic. Last year was the first ever CWTS race on dirt. Could 2015 see two CWTS races on two world famous dirt tracks? We will have to wait and see.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Completes Williams Grove Sweep​*
Daryn Pittman swept the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car weekend at Williams Grove Speedway after another dominant performance Saturday night.

Pittman held off Don Kreitz Jr. and Lucas Wolfe in the 30-lap feature to bring his Great Clips car to victory lane for the second time in as many days and claim the Morgan Cup for the Outlaws.

"It doesn't get any better than that," said Pittman. "I'm just speechless. This is a big weekend for this team. These guys, this is something they've dreamed about for a long time and I'm just a lucky guy to get to drive this thing."

Pittman ran most of the night on the bottom of the racetrack, holding off challenges from Kreitz and Wolfe on the high side. He credited his crew chief Kale Kahne and the strong competition behind him for the decision to make it work in that line.

"(After the heat race) I ran the top in two and thought I'm really good up there," Pittman said. "Kale kind of questioned it like I don't know you want to give up the bottom. And I ran in the dash and he told me I wasn't gaining, I was probably losing ground if anything up there. I pretty much made up my mind I was going to run on the bottom and make them go around me on the outside until somebody showed me something different."

On Friday, much like his win on Saturday, Pittman dominated the 25-lap A-main from the pole position, leading every lap and holding off fierce competition at the same time. It was the first Williams Grove win for his No. 9 team and crew chief Kale Kahne.

"This is just an incredible weekend to win two of these in a row and go back to back," Pittman said. "I know I've never done that so I'm just really happy. I just couldn't be happier with where I am with my life and the team I'm driving for and what we've got going on."

Pittman's win Saturday also secured the Morgan Cup for the Outlaws for another year. The Morgan Cup, named in honor of the late Morgan Hughes, former track owner of Williams Grove Speedway, is awarded to the Outlaws or Pennsylvania Posse for a win during the designated event. The Outlaws have won the Cup every year since its inception.

Pittman, starting from the pole position on Saturday night, was joined on the front row by Kreitz in his Sharman Builders/Schannauer Heating & Plumbing car. The two led the field to the green followed by Donny Schatz and Wolfe in row two.

Early on, Pittman jumped out to a strong lead as the three cars behind battled for position. Wolfe got around Schatz in the opening laps.

Kreitz, in second, ran on the bottom as Wolfe looked for a good line on the high side of the track. He finally found it on lap five, taking the second position just out of turn two.

Wolfe then began reeling in Pittman. With Pittman stuck to the bottom of the track though, Wolfe struggled to find a way around. By lap 15 Kreitz began to catch Wolfe. A lap later Kreitz took the second place spot back.

Lapped traffic ultimately helped seal the deal for Pittman in the closing laps. As Kreitz and Wolfe battled with each other and around other cars, Pittman was able to get the room he needed to take the checkered flag and win the Morgan Cup.

"We've got to congratulate Daryn," said Kreitz. "Those guys just kicked our butt tonight. We did the best we could - sorry I let the Posse fans down but second is a good run for us and it's all we had."

Wolfe piloted his Zemco Equipment car to a third place finish.

"Early in the race I was kind of able to run through the middle about a lane up on Donny there and I was able to carry enough speed to make the wing work a little bit," Wolfe said. "Once that went away I really struggled to get off four. I was able to make up a lot of ground in one and two, but I just struggled a lot when the lap cars came in. That's how the racing is - you have to be on your toes every lap&#8230; It's always good to end the night on the front stretch here at Williams Grove and we'll just keep working on it."

*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6555&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/pittman-completes-williams-grove-sweep/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stasa Breaks Through In NCRA Sprints​*
It was a night of firsts for the National Championship Racing ***'n as the series' sprint car tour made their first ever appearance at the new Longdale Speedway and it was Kansas driver Jeff Stasa who earned his first NCRA victory Saturday night.

Joe Wood Jr. and Stasa started on the front row for the twenty lap feature and at the start the caution quickly flew as Kris Miller got sideways entering turns one and two and spun. Jordan Weaver and Tim Crawley had nowhere to go and also came to a stop. Miller and Crawley would restart at the tail of the field while Weaver's night was done with damage to her No. 92 sprinter.

During the caution, current point leader Jeremy Campbell ducked into the work area and would restart at the tail end of the field. He would make his way back to a ninth place finish.

On the complete restart, fourth starting Danny Wood grabbed the lead by jumping up onto the cushion and would open up a six car length lead over Wood, Jr., Stasa and Zach Blurton. His advantage would stretch to ten car lengths before the final caution of the night fell when the front wing brackets broke on Wood, Jr. No. 03 sprinter heading down the backstretch while running second.

Once racing action resumed the battle for the lead did as well as Wood, who continued to run the top of the half mile clay oval, suddenly had his hands full with Stasa dropping back down to the bottom of the track. Stasa and his Wesmar powered Maxim chassis would drive underneath Wood entering turns one and two and would pull away heading down the backstretch.

Just passed the half way mark, three-time and defending tour champion C.J. Johnson had worked his way up from his tenth starting position and passed Zach Blurton for third. The leader encountered lapped traffic on lap fourteen while Wood would now have his hands full with Johnson. The driver of the No. 45x sprinter would pass Wood for the runner up position with four laps to go and set his sights on the leader.

Stasa's lead was down to five car lengths as he entered lapped traffic with one lap to go and Johnson would be unable to get any closer allowing Stasa to pick up his first career sprint car victory and become the fourth different feature winner in as many races this season.

"We were committed to run the bottom," said Stasa. "I knew the track would take rubber and luckily we found it before he (Wood) did. We lost a brake line around the half way mark so we run with no brakes. Luckily the lapped traffic didn't give us a problem."

Johnson finished two car lengths behind for second while Wood settled for third. Zach Blurton came home fourth while ninth starting Luke Cranston rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Jeff Stasa, C.J. Johnson, Danny Wood, Zach Blurton, Luke Cranston, Danny Jennings, Tim Crawley, Ray Seemon, Jeremy Campbell, J.D. Johnson, Michelle Decker, Jon Freeman, Ryan Roberts, Ty Williams, Kris Miller, Jake Grieder, Joe Wood Jr., Jordan Waver, Brandon Hahn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/stasa-breaks-through-in-ncra-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal Sweeps California USAC Weekend​*
Ryan Bernal completed a weekend sweep of the USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series and USAC Western Classic Sprint Car Series co-sanctioned events Saturday night at Thunderbowl Raceway.

Bud Kaeding led the opening 21 laps at the third-mile dirt oval before Nic Faas took command on lap 22. Faas was only able to stay in front for two laps as Bernal charged to the front to take the lead on lap 24. Bernal, who set fast time, stayed at the front for the remainder of the 30-lap feature.

Danny Faria Jr. finished second, followed by Markus Niemela, Matt Mitchell and Jace Vander Weerd.

*The Finish:*

Ryan Bernal, Danny Faria Jr., Markus Niemela, Matt Mitchell, Jace Vander Weerd, Marty Hawkins, Austin Liggett, D.J. Johnson, Austin Stone, Bud Kaeding, Chris Ennis, Troy Rutherford, Dennis Howell, Kyle Hirst, Richard Vander Weerd, Nic Faas, Scott Hall, T.J. Smith, Jeff Sibley, Landon Hurst, Michael Faccinto, Colby Copeland.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-sweeps-california-usac-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Caho Rebounds During Cedar Lake Sprint​*
What a difference a night can make.
On Friday night Rob Caho Jr. crashed while battling for the lead in the UMSS Traditional Sprint Car Series feature race at St. Croix Valley Raceway. One night later during the second TSCS show of the season, Caho found himself sitting in victory lane at the Cedar Lake Speedway.

Caho led all 20 laps of the feature, but Cam Schafer closed in during the latter portion of the race to make things very interesting up front.

"I saw Schafer down under me in turn one late in the race, and I figured I better push it a little harder," Caho said.

Caho ran the majority of the race up high on the cushion with little margin for error. The feature ran nonstop from start to finish on the three-eighths-mile high-banked dirt oval.

Fourteen Traditional Sprints were on hand at CLS. Former series champion Kevin Bradwell suffered an engine failure in hot laps, so that left thirteen cars for the heats. Brian VanMeveren, who crossed the line first at SCVR on Friday but was later DQed in post-race tech, picked up where he left off (with a new carburetor) en route to winning the first 10 lap heat.

Defending TSCS champion Caho won the second heat. While running second in the second heat, Tom Kamrath got over the cushion in turns three and four and slapped the concrete wall ending his night with damage on both ends of his car. Caho was high in passing and finishing points following the heats, and he drew the best number possible, a zero. This meant the feature would line straight up based on the points each driver earned in the heats with the three rookie contenders starting at the tail of the field.

Caho and third starter VanMeveren raced hard for the top spot at the start of the feature. Caho narrowly had the lead when the pair crossed the line to complete the opening lap. Outside front row starter Schafer overtook VanMeveren on lap three for second, but Caho had built a bit of a lead early on. As the laps clicked off under green, Schafer slowly reeled in Caho.

On several occasions, Schafer would get close but then lose a little ground. In the waning stages of the race, Schafer closed in again as the leader worked lapped traffic. With just a few laps remaining, Schafer ducked under Caho low in turn one, but Caho shot off the high side in turn two to retain the lead. At the checkers, Caho held a slim lead over Schafer for the top spot. Jeff Pellersels, a winner at CLS a couple years ago, ran strong on the bottom throughout the race.

Pellersels was very slowly gaining on the lead duo during the second half of the feature, but he needed a caution. Nary a yellow would wave though.

Joseph Kouba, also a CLS non-winged winner from back in 2011, rode home in fourth ahead of young rookie sensation Chase Viebrock. Rounding out the top 10 finishers were VanMeveren, Mike Mueller, Jake Kouba, Brad Nelson and another rookie John Lewerer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/caho-rebounds-during-cedar-lake-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McQueen Conquers Stockton Dirt Track​*
Shanon McQueen, considered by many to be the top female midget driver in the nation, scored her first win in two years aboard her Spike/Esslinger midget in Saturday's BCRA feature at the Stockton Fairgrounds.

The evening's fastest qualifier began the 30-lap feature on the outside of the fourth row in the 18-car event, charging to third by the conclusion of the first lap, then passing second-running Pete Davis' HotHead Heater TCR/Esslinger to run second at the end of lap two, setting her sights on the leading Nick Chivello.

McQueen quickly moved into contention, drawing up side-by-side at the line on the sixth round of the three-eighths-mile dirt track.

Aiming for the low groove as the duo charged into the third turn, she claimed the lead.

At this point Alex Schutte, winner at the previous Stockton Fairgrounds feature, moved into third over Sean Dodenhoff's EMC/Fontana.

As McQueen began opening her advantage the race for second tightened through the 14th round when the caution flag was waved for a stalled car.

At the green, Chivello spun in the first turn for another yellow, losing his third-running position. Upon the restart Dodenhoff made good his bid for second over Schutte. At this point Matt Streeter, aboard the Mike Sala Spike/Wirth Chevy, charged into third over Schutte with Taylor Simas up to fifth in the Doug Bock Hubbard Motorsport Spike/Esslinger. Barry Pries in the BRAP Racing Spike/Esslinger held sixth over Chad Nichols' Spike/Esslinger and Scott Kinney in the Blackwell machine.

The 19th lap saw another caution flag as Scott Pierovich spun his Spike/Fontana exiting the fourth turn.

With the field bunched for the green flag, Dodenhoff spent the next several laps on the rear nerf of the leading McQueen. Following the final caution period for a stalled car, Dodenhoff again put the pressure on the leader as they charged into the first turn. McQueen, running higher on the track that usual, caught a rut and hiked high into the air, allowing Dodenhoff to move under to take command on the 23rd circuit. His lead was short lived as McQueen regained her composure and sped down the backstretch and charged under Dodenhoff to regain the lead. From that point on McQueen pulled away to take the checkered flag for the win.

McQueen celebrated her victory at the winner's podium by dedicating her win to her deceased mother and grandmother.

Dodenhoff placed second over Schutte, Streeter, Simas and Nichols.

*The Finish:*

Shanon McQueen, Sean Dodenhoff, Alex Schutte, Matt Streeter, Taylor Simas, Chad Nichols, Barry Pries, Scott Kinney, Gary Conterno, Britton Bock, Bill Lindsey, Floyd Alvis, J.R. Williams, Nick Chivello, Scott Pierovich, Pete Davis, Terry Tarditi, Marvin Mitchell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/mcqueen-conquers-stockton-dirt-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Three Straight For Daryn Pittman​*
After sweeping the two events at Williams Grove Speedway, Daryn Pittman capped off a dominant weekend by winning the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series race on Sunday night at Orange County Fair Speedway.

"I need somebody to pinch me," said Pittman. "This has been a whirlwind week. We struggled at Haubstadt (Ind.) and Wilmot (Wis.) last week and took a lot of blame on that myself and really needed to, as a team, come in here and run well and that was our goal. Never could we have dreamed that we would come up here and run as well as have."

Just as he did Friday and Saturday nights at Williams Grove, Pittman led flag to flag. Helping his efforts in each win, including at Orange County, was his finishing position in the dash - and the random dash inversion.

"We've had a lot of luck," Pittman said. "I think, hands down, we were the car to beat Friday night at Williams Grove. But Saturday and tonight the Dash draw obviously went our way. But like I said, the Great Clips team gave me a car good enough to take advantage of our starting spot and stay up front."

Pittman's three wins over the weekend pushed him to the point lead following Saturday night's event in Williams Grove. Following Orange County, he has extended his lead over second place Joey Saldana to 12 points. Just 56 points separate the top four drivers - Pittman, Saldana, Donny Schatz and Paul McMahan - in the fight for the championship.

After coming out on top in the Dash, Pittman and Saldana led the field to the checkered flag at Orange County, followed by Schatz, Steve Kinser and Cody Darrah.

The big five-eighths-mile track tested each team's ability to generate high horsepower in the 25-lap A-main. Pittman jumped out to an early lead and saw a challenge from Saldana as he neared lapped traffic on lap nine.

Saldana got close enough at this point to challenge for position, but after getting around Logan Schuchart, Pittman was able to hang on, sticking behind Kraig Kinser for much of the event. Pittman took the checkered with the Saldana, Schatz and Steve Kinser behind.

Second-place finishing Saldana in his Motter Equipment car struggled with his tires all night, including losing his right rear after the checkered flag fell. He said he expected more teams would use the same softer compound his team did, but many did not.

"I'm shocked I even made it," said Saldana. "With about 15 to go it started shaking pretty bad. That was definitely a blessing from someone - nothing we did other than trying not to blow the tire and luckily it blew after the checkered so definitely a good run for us.

"We made it, that's all that matters. We finished second and we'll go on to New Egypt."

Schatz, who piloted his STP/Armor All car to a third-place finish, said the track just would not

"It was tricky to get moving around," said Schatz. "We tried everything we could and couldn't make anything happen. I guess some days are like that."

*See Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/woo-orange-county-fair-speedway-3/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/three-straight-for-daryn-pittman/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Scores Weekend Hat Track​*
Stormy Scott made it three in a row Saturday night as the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy invaded the Southern Oklahoma Speedway for the third and final night of a tripleheader in the Sooner State.

Louisiana's Cade Dillard drew the pole position and set the pace for three laps before Scott, who started seventh, blasted into the top spot on the three-eighths-mile high-banked clay oval.

With the previous two nights as a history lesson, some may have headed for the parking lot to beat the traffic at this point but Johnny Scott, who started next to Stormy Scott in the fourth row, tracked down his older twin brother and seized control of the race with 15 laps in the books.

Never losing sight of the leader, however, Stormy Scott found his preferred line around the track and regained the lead eight laps later.

From there, the 2012 USMTS Rookie of the Year sailed comfortably to his third $2,000 payday in as many nights and his 25th win overall in a little more than two years of competition in the United States Modified Touring Series.

Johnny Scott remained second at the end of the 40-lapper, defending USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders finished third for the second straight night, Dillard held on for fourth to match his effort on Thursday night and Cody Smith rounded out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Stormy Scott, Johnny Scott, Rodney Sanders, Cade Dillard, Cody Smith, Chris Dawson, Kelly Shryock, David Winslett, Bobby Malchus, Thomas Tillison Jr., Bryan Rowland, Jimmy Ray, Daniel Hilsabeck, Brandon Watson, Joe Duvall, Caleb Shown, Kevin Clement, Tristan Dycus, Chase Jupe, Jake Gallardo, Chase Allen, Philip Houston, Grant Junghans, Colby Smith, Rick Beebe, Clyde Dunn Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/scott-scores-weekend-hat-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Gets 57th WoO LMS Win​*
Darrell Lanigan grabbed his fourth World of Outlaws Late Model Series win of the season, and his 57th all-time, on Sunday night in front of a standing-room-only crowd at Duck River Raceway Park.

Polesitter Tim McCreadie and Rick Eckert brought the field of 24 to the green flag. McCreadie quickly charged to the high side and the lead with Eckert in tow.

With McCreadie taking the early lead, third-starting Lanigan challenged Eckert for second by the fifth lap, grabbing the spot on lap 10 and setting his sights on McCreadie.

By the 14th lap, Eckert was on Lanigan's back bumper working through lapped traffic, but he could not get around him.

Midway through the 50-lapper, Lanigan challenged McCreadie for the lead as the two duked it out for a next few circuits and closed again on more lapped cars.

After 10 laps of battling for the top spot, Lanigan finally made his move for the lead coming off of turn two and held onto the spot for the remaining laps.

Lanigan crossed the line ahead of McCreadie, Mike Marlar, Eckert and Ray Cook. Completing the top-10 included Chub Frank, Morgan Bagley, Eric Wells, Bub McCool and Tanner English.

"We got an awesome race car right now," said Lanigan. "I can't thank my crew enough. Tonight we had a good race track and we could race all the way round it."

Lanigan's car has been really good lately, picking up his fourth Outlaw win of the year, sixth overall.

"This car has been awesome since we unloaded in Florida and it's just gonna get better," Lanigan told the huge crowd.

McCreadie captured his second-straight podium finish at Duck River.

"I said last Friday, he (Lanigan) was tough," said McCreadie, of Watertown, N.Y. "He got me in traffic, and I thought when he got hung behind Shane (Clanton) there was my chance. I tried. I just couldn't stick enough on entry to get off the corner."

Shane Clanton turned the fastest overall lap of Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, circling the blistering-fast oval in 12.668 seconds during Group 'A' of the split qualifying session.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ws-late-models/lanigan-gets-57th-woo-lms-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Speed Tames Barbados Rallycross Opener​*
Scott Speed overcame a mechanical failure to win Sunday's Red Bull Global Rallycross event at Top Gear Festival Barbados, the first event of the 2014 Red Bull Global Rallycross season.

It was the third career victory in the series for Speed, who transferred to the final via heat victory in the debut of the Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross program.

"It was an awesome weekend," said Speed. "We had the speed right away, but with a big mechanical in the heat race, we had to come from behind from that point on. The guys did a great job twice, getting the car ready to make qualifying and to make the last heat.

"We were hoping that we were going to win our first time out, but it's really special for everyone at Andretti and Volkswagen. We're all going to celebrate really good tonight."

Steve Arpin and Brian Deegan, two drivers to advance to the final via the last chance qualifier, rounded out the podium in second and third place, respectively. The event marked Arpin's first career podium finish, while Deegan scored his fourth podium finish in the past seven Red Bull GRC events, dating back to last July. Formula One veteran Nelson Piquet Jr. and defending GRC Lites champion rounded out the top five.

"What a spectacular event," said Arpin. "A podium at Red Bull GRC Top Gear Festival Barbados, this couldn't be any better. The fans here are incredible. I don't know what to say right now. It's just spectacular."

The final was briefly red-flagged after an incident between Ken Block and Joni Wiman. After Wiman passed Block in the second-to-last corner, Block hit a curb, sending his car upside down and sliding into the concrete barrier on the frontstretch. Block walked out of the car under his own power, while his representatives confirmed that he was not injured.

The event was held at Barbados' Bushy Park Circuit, the country's premier motorsports facility, which received an extensive reworking in preparation for the weekend-long event. Other activities with ties to Red Bull GRC included a race between Block, in his rallycross-spec Ford Fiesta ST, and Formula 1 world champion Lewis Hamilton, as well as two-time series champion Tanner Foust drag racing Top Gear host James May in a tractor.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/speed-tames-barbados-rallycross-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Tickets On Sale​*
Tickets are on sale for what promises to be one of the biggest sprint car races in the country next season.

Online ticketing is available for the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 at Cocopah Speedway.

With a minimum of four nights of racing on the schedule, the event will be a showcase for the best 410 winged sprint car teams from across the country.

With a unique format that puts racers through both a heat race and a qualifying race to set the features, fans are guaranteed numerous opportunities to see their favorite drivers and teams take to the track each night.

A number of nationally recognized teams have already committed to field cars in the event, including Tony Stewart Racing.

Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said, "With the interest expressed so far, we're extremely confident that race fans are going to be treated to four nights of racing with the absolute best of the best from across the country."

Ticket prices are $30 for adults, $28 for seniors and military, $15 for children age 7 to 12. Children six and under are free and pit passes are $40.

The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway will pay $12,000 to win each night out of a total purse approaching $250,000.

Online ticketing is available at www.cocopahspeedway.com under the "Winter Heat" tab.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/winter-heat-tickets-on-sale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Gears Up For Tony Hulman Classic​*
One of America's most revered short track races - the Tony Hulman Classic - will be renewed Wednesday night at the Terre Haute Action Track.

The AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car spectacular continues a tradition begun in 1971 at the half-mile oval. George Snider won the debut and Jerry ***** Jr. is the defending champion but in between there have been memories to last a lifetime.

In addition to *****, former race winners expected to compete Wednesday will be 2011 winner Chris Windom, 2002 and 2007 winner Jon Stanbrough, 2006 winner Daron Clayton, 2001 winner Tracy Hines and 1993 winner Dave Darland.

***** is one of nine drivers with more than one victory in the race and, like Stanbrough, hopes to join Levi Jones (2005-08-09) and Cary Faas (1992-94-9 8 ) as the only three-time winners. ***** could also become only the third driver to win the race back-to-back. Steve Butler won in 1987 and 1988 and Jones did it in 2008- 09.

Brady Bacon, seeking his initial Tony Hulman Classic win, leads the 2014 standings by seven points over Bryan Clauson, also seeking his first Hulman trophy. Darland stands third in the points, 21 behind Clauson.

At age 41 last year, ***** was not the oldest winner. Terry Pletch won in 1999 at age 52 after starting 21st. Windom became the youngest winner at age 20 in 2011.

Darland, who is chasing Tom Bigelow's all-time record USAC sprint car feature record of 52, has the most Hulman starts - 20. He has 49 career series wins, while Hines, also chasing the all-time win record, has 46.

Darland is also the only driver to win more than one race so far in 2014.

Seven different drivers have won in the first eight races of this year.

The last time a race rookie won the Tony Hulman Classic was J.J. Yeley in 1997.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-gears-up-for-tony-hulman-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Knoxville 4/10 Sprints Highlights​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Make It Four Straight For Daryn Pittman​*
Daryn Pittman battled through lapped traffic to win the NAPA Outlaws Classic at New Egypt Speedway Tuesday night to capture his fourth straight World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory.

Pittman, who swept the three previous Outlaws races in his Great Clips car, came into tonight's NAPA Outlaws Classic as the most immediate winner at New Egypt. The seven-sixteenths-mile oval challenged Pittman as he looked for the best line and worked to keep Madsen in his sights.

"Yeah, we had to earn this one," Pittman said. "That was a lot of fun. I love this race track - it's been awfully good to me. Heck, I wish they would schedule a lot more races here."

On the week and the four wins, Pittman said he has been left speechless. He thanked his crew chief and crew members for all the hard work they have done to put him in position to win every race.

"I can't believe this has happened, this has been an awesome week," Pittman said. "One that I'll never forget, that's for sure."

Pittman's four-race winning streak is the longest since Jason Meyers won five in a row during the 2011 Outlaws season.

Pittman's championship lead has been extended to 19 points over second-place Joey Saldana.

Madsen, driving the American Racing Custom Wheels car, led the field to the green flag with Pittman in second, and Ryan Smith and Saldana in row two.

Two yellow flags in the early laps of the race slowed the action on track. On the lap three restart, Pittman looked for an opportunity to take over first place but Madsen held him off and built a strong lead. Just as Madsen began catching lapped traffic on lap 12, 20-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars Series champion Steve Kinser had a problem that caused him to spin into a barrier at the entry of the turn three exit gate. Kinser left the car on his own power.

When the green flag again flew, Madsen built another strong lead that would ultimately prove fleeting. As he caught lapped traffic with 10 to go, Pittman caught him.

"I don't really know what [Madsen] did but he did it on the top and I hit the bottom and got a good run," Pittman said. "I was kind of afraid the lapped car was going to block my run but I was just able to sneak underneath him and we just kind of drag raced down the backstretch and he left me enough room."

Pittman took the lead from Madsen.

As Madsen fell to second, David Gravel, who started on the inside of row four, was surging forward. In the final laps, Gravel muscled his Roth Motorsports car around Madsen.

"Late in the race the lapped cars were going just as fast as us," Gravel said. "I rolled the bottom one time and got side-by-side with Kerry and slid him in one and two and got the pass. Starting seventh and finishing second is awesome."

Madsen said he was disappointed by the day. He said he lost the race fighting his way through lapped traffic.

"I kind of feel like I gave it away," Madsen said. "I just didn't make the right moves in traffic and got caught out of position and that's how Daryn got by me. Great result for the team. The car was great, it was a good run.

Sometimes that's all you can ask for and sometimes it's not your night.

We've got a very fast race car this year so it's quite fun to drive. Obviously disappointed by not getting it done tonight but it should be a fun rest of the year for us."

*Race Results*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/woo-new-egypt-speedway-2/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/make-it-four-straight-for-pittman/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Climbs Thunder Mountain​*
Matt Sheppard won Tuesday night's NDRL Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP Modified feature at Thunder Mountain Speedway.

Sheppard took the $5,100 checkered flag in the 50-lap feature ahead of Chad Cook, Vic Coffey, Stewart Friesen and Danny Johnson on the quarter-mile dirt track.

Jeff Heotzler, Duane Howard, Andy Bachetti, Matt Jester and Bob McGannon completed the top 10.

Kevin Jordan won the 25-lap sportsman feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/sheppard-climbs-thunder-mountain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Piquet Jr. Joins RX Lites Field​*
England - Former Formula One driver Nelson Piquet Jr. will compete in the RX Lites Cup at the second round of the FIA World Rallycross Championship, the Autosport World RX of Great Britain, at Lydden Hill May 24-25.

The Brazilian driver has a glowing CV in motorsports, having finished runner-up in the coveted GP2 Series back in 2006 before stepping up to Formula One in 2007 to join the Renault F1 Team for three years. In 2010, Piquet Jr. 
moved to NASCAR where he remained until the end of 2013.

Racing also runs in the family for the 28-year-old, as his father, Nelson Sr., is a three-time F1 World Champion.

RX Lites is run by Swedish rallycross specialists and multiple title-winning Olsbergs MSE and as a single-spec formula, RX Lites entrants compete in identical 310bhp, all-wheel-drive, rear-engined machinery while keeping costs strictly to a minimum. The 2014 RX Lites winner will be awarded a Supercar drive at World RX of Argentina in November, while second and third placed drivers will have the chance to experience a test day in an Olsbergs MSE Supercar.

Piquet Jr. will join 10 other RX Lites entries at Lydden Hill and spoke positively about the opportunity to race in the UK once again.

"I'm very excited about the chance to race again this weekend and I'd like to thank the team and sponsors that invited me to the U.K.," said Piquet Jr.

"I've lived in the U.K. and won a championship there [British Formula Three Championship] but it's been five years since my last race on British soil. This is a good opportunity to learn more about rallycross and get to know the European drivers. It will be my first RX Lites race and it will prepare me well for the X Games too."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/piquet-jr-joins-rx-lites-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WRC Drivers Descend On Lydden Hill​*
England - Round two of the FIA World Rallycross Championship, the Autosport World of Great Britain takes place at Lydden Hill this weekend, as a record entry of 38 Supercars head to the Kent-based race circuit.

Lydden Hill also marks the opening round of the five-round FIA European Rallycross Championship (Euro RX), of which there are 23 drivers eligible to score points.

Lydden Hill is steeped in rallycross history: the sport's inaugural race was staged at the track back in 1967. Introduced by Robert Reed - who was a producer on ITV's World of Sport programme at the time - the sport quickly grew to become a staple on TV in the UK before spreading to the European mainland two years later. This week a new race tower will be revealed at Lydden Hill named after Arthur Debenham, known as the "voice of rallycross." Both Debenham and Reed will be present at Lydden Hill as VIP guests over the weekend.

After winning the World RX season-opener in Portugal earlier this month, Petter "Hollywood" Solberg will be eager to continue his run of good form but will face stiff competition from the likes of wildcard entry Tanner Foust - a two-time Formula Drift Champion and multiple X Games medallist - who has a strong track record in Britain.

"I have two wins at the Lydden Hill Race Circuit, and there's something special about going for a hat-trick," said Foust, who is also a presenter on the U.S. version of Top Gear.

"I've raced rally, sports cars, off-road &#8230; and rallycross has it all: I love the combination of dirt, asphalt, jumps and door-to-door racing. It's like a real-life video game and there's nothing else like it. The cars are insanely fast, and getting more fun to drive every year as the technology steps up."

Reigning BTCC Champion Andrew Jordan will join Foust as a wildcard entry at Lydden. The British ace will drive for the Championship leading Ford Olsbergs MSE Team and will be looking to celebrate his 25th birthday weekend in style. "My aim is to reach the final, but I'm under no illusion that it's going to be a big ask just to reach the semis," said Jordan, who also won the British Rallycross Supercar Championship back in 2007.

One driver who knows the track better than most is Monster Energy World RX Team's Liam Doran, son of former British Rallycross Champion and Lydden Hill circuit owner Pat Doran. "I'm really looking forward to getting on the track this weekend, and I feel like the whole team and I have a point to prove after the issues we experienced in Portugal," explained Doran who will be joined in the two-car team by Poland's Krzysztof Skorupski.

"We've been working non-stop to get the cars ready, and it's looking good now. Racing at Lydden has been a big part of my career, so naturally I want to win and put on a great show for the home crowds."

Davy Jeanney - who finished second in last year's European series - will replace Albatec Racing's Jacques Villeneuve who has elected to skip the British World RX round due to a commitment to race in Indy 500.

"Lydden Hill is a track that I know very well where I have always had great results so hopefully we can get a good result, being in the top five or even a podium," said Frenchman Jeanney, who will test the Peugeot 208 Supercar this week alongside Albatec's team principle, Andy Scott.

In the Teams' Championship, Ford Olsbergs MSE and team drivers Andreas Bakkerud andReinis Nitiss will be eager to maintain their placing at the top of the standings, but will face strong competition from VW Marklund's Topi Heikkinen and Anton Marklund and Peugeot-Hansen's Timur Timerzyanov and Timmy Hansen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/wrc-drivers-descend-on-lydden-hill/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Earns Pole For Little 500​*
Although two members of the front row have only one combined start for the 66th running of the Pay Less Little 500, they are multi-time winners in open wheel competition.

Bryan Clauson, already promised a ride in the 2015 Indianapolis 500, recorded his first pole position for the Pay Less Little 500 at Anderson Speedway on Thursday with a four-lap average speed of 80.93 miles per hour and the fastest lap of the day at 11.105-seconds around the quarter-mile oval.

Aaron Pierce, a two-time pole winner for the Little 500 will start in the middle of the front row with a speed of 80.27 mph and rookie Jerry ***** Jr. will line up on the outside with a speed of 80.25 mph.

"I thought the track was good," Pierce said. "It was starting to get greasy, I'm glad we got out early. The car didn't come in quick enough. "Pierce said Clauson and ***** are both experienced drivers so the start of the race shouldn't be a problem.

"I'll try to get myself clear at the start and begin to ride," he said.
Clauson, ***** and several other drivers immediately left Anderson Speedway for the USAC Silver Crown Series race at the Indiana State Fairgrounds.

Four rookies have locked themselves into the starting field for Saturday's race that starts at 8 p.m.

Kyle Hamilton, a former Mel Kenyon Midget champion, was fourth quick. Caleb Armstrong will start 14th and Jarett Andretti claimed the 15th and final locked in position for the race.

A total of 33 cars took times on Thursday with "bump day" starting at 1:30 p.m. on Friday at Anderson Speedway for drivers hoping to make the starting field.

Donnie Adams Jr. qualified eighth quick with a speed of 79.44 mph in the Kleenco/Salon Professional Academy sponsored car.

"I'm happy with it," Adams said of his qualifying run. "We were in race trim and the car got faster every time we got on the track."

Adams said the track was slick during the practice sessions, but that's typical for the Little 500.

Brian Tyler, a former two-time Little 500 winner, who wrecked his Contos Racing entry during the Tuesday practice session when he lost a left tire, qualified ninth in the Mike Bowman owned car.

Jeff Bloom, a three-time Little 500 winner, making his 35th consecutive start, qualified an impressive 17th with a four-lap average speed of 78.8 mph.
Brian Gerster posted the 24th quick time at 77.83 mph and Travis Welpott, the racing school teacher from Pendleton qualified 29th at 77.11 mph.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/clauson-earns-pole-for-little-500/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swanson Family Keeps On Trucking​*
After three USAC Silver Crown Series events this season, the scoreboard reads: "Swanson Family: 3, Everybody Else: 0."

Point leader Kody Swanson earned his second victory of the season on Thursday night, taking the lead on lap 78 and win the Hoosier Hundred at the Indiana State Fairgrounds.

"I'm not even sure if I know what to think about all this," Swanson said. "This is something special. You come out here and just try to do your job and perform for your team without ever really thinking about this moment. This whole team is quite a story. My deal with them started with a pavement car out in a barn where they could have left it sitting forever. It's just an amazing group of people from the DePalma family to (crew chief) Bob Hampshire to Clark and everybody else who comes and helps us."

Bobby East led from outside the front row, although the original start ended when Jon Stanbrough got turned around in turn-one and Dakota Jackson ended up as the unlucky recipient of a meeting with the turn-one concrete. His race was over, but Stanbrough restarted.

East led and opened up a comfortable margin as Swanson quickly made his way from eighth into fourth within the first ten laps. Shortly after, Caleb Armstrong got into the turn-four wall just after Swanson had passed him for third. His night was done.

The race hit a longer green run as East led Hines, Swanson, Shane Cockrum, and Chris Windom. A red flag stopped the action on lap 30, however, as John Hunt turned over in turn-three. He walked away.

Two-time race winner Jerry ***** Jr. joined the top five as they broke away from the field during a 34-lap green run that saw East open up a commanding lead. Swanson moved in on Hines for second using a lapped car, but he made contact which forced a caution on lap 63.

The race restarted with 34 laps to go, and ***** made a big move into turn-one to take a top-five spot. Then, Swanson jumped to the higher groove and went to work on Hines, taking the second spot on lap 73. With clear track between him and East, the gap was shrinking rapidly, and Swanson went to the outside of East entering turn-one on lap 78 to take the lead.

From there, Swanson was untouchable, winning by 4.148 seconds aboard the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire.

"I felt like I messed up qualifying and told my guys I owed them some spots early. It was important to get those spots early," Swanson said. "I was good for a while and stayed with Tracy, and then I'd have trouble keeping up. I knew if I was gonna get anything done, I'd have to get creative. Luckily, they pinched down more and I was using the outside, especially in turn-two.

"After working so hard to get Tracy. The closer we got to Bobby, the more he protected the bottom, and that probably helped a little. I got a good run to catch up to him, and I kinda thought I'd try the top and use my momentum to go after him quickly. I got a run to the outside and it stuck."

East easily held on for second in the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Chevy Performance No. 10 Maxim/Kistler, while Hines rounded out the podium in the Lightfoot Racing - Hughs Brothers No. 16 Beast/Chevy.

***** ended his strong run by climbing from 14th to fourth in the Fred Gormly - RPM Auto Enterprise #98 DRC/Mopar, and Windom rounded out the top-five in the RW/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Driven Racing Oil No. 17 Beast/Wallace Toyota.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/swanson-family-keeps-on-trucking/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Heading Back Down Under​*
New Zealand race team owner Aaron Drever has confirmed California's Rico Abreu will be returning to Australasia for next season's rounds of the POWRi World Midget Championship.

Drever said Abreu will have the best equipment made available to him for his world title stint, which will commence at Auckland's Western Springs Speedway in New Zealand on Dec. 26.

After contesting the initial rounds in the New Zeland leg of the 2015 season World Championship, he will then head to Australia where Brisbane's Supercheap Auto Archerfield Speedway and Lucas Oil Lismore Speedway will be the host venues.

Brisbane leads off the Australian sector with rounds set for Jan. 24-25 before the travelling teams head to Lismore for another two rounds the following weekend (Jan. 30-31).

Lucas Oil Lismore Speedway promoter David Lander said he was delighted to learn Abreu will be contesting the World Midget Championship.

"Rico is a talent, there's no doubt about that. He really knows his stuff and his inclusion in the starting line-up for next season's world title is a big plus for the championship which was very successful in Australia and New Zealand with its inaugural running last season," Lander said. "There will be other American names added later in the year, but I can already assure you we will again be seeing the cream of American midget talent on hand and the racing will be as good as last season."

Small in stature but mighty big on talent, Abreu is currently in the middle of an extensive American race campaign. He is one of the busiest drivers in the U.S. this season, driving both midgets and sprint cars with upward of 136 events on his schedule.

He already has multiple victories to his credit, including triumphs with USAC and the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/abreu-heading-back-down-under/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Valley Of The Sun Returns To QMA​*
The Quarter Midgets of America has announced the return of Valley of the Sun QMA, also known as the Phoenix club, back into the QMA family.

The Valley of the Sun QMA club was founded in 1958 and was sanctioned by QMA for fifty years.

"The vote to return was overwhelming and the club is excited to renew their relationship with QMA," said Valley of the Sun President Shannon Erickson. "Our board of directors and club members are looking forward to working with the nearby Tucson club, and are anticipating an eventful upcoming racing season in region twelve.

"We are looking forward to returning to QMA for our 2014-2015 season. Quarter Midget of America's mission is focused only on kids, families and quarter midget racing. Also, QMA's objectives are consistent with those of VSQMA and the majority its members," said Erickson.

"Quarter Midgets of America is excited to welcome Valley of the Sun QMA back to the QMA family," said QMA President Dave Young.

The QMA National Board of Directors is working diligently to assist Valley of the Sun QMA with any needs they may have while making the transition back to QMA.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/valley-of-the-sun-returns-to-qma/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Silver Crown Returns To Memphis​*
Memphis Int'l Raceway and the United States Auto Club will be reunited again after a 10-year hiatus from racing on the paved tri-oval.

The Silver Crown Series makes its return on June 29 for a 100-lap shootout. The Memphis 100 with Ricky Stenhouse Jr. will mark the fifth stop on the 2014 USAC Silver Crown Series schedule.

The USAC Silver Crown Series is regarded as one of the world's most competitive open-wheel racing series. Previous champions include Jeff Gordon, Tony Stewart, Ryan Newman, J.J. Yeley, Mario Andretti, AJ Foyt and Al Unser Sr.

Olive Branch, Miss. native and NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver Ricky Stenhouse Jr. raced in the USAC ranks from 2004-2007 and was considered one of the best at just 19.

He made his USAC debut at Memphis in 2004 and would go on to tally five wins, 10 top-five and 14 top-10 finishes in his career.

"We're excited to have the USAC Series back at Memphis Int'l Raceway," stated Pam Kendrick, VP and GM of Memphis International Raceway. "We have a history with the series and they've always put on a great show at MIR. The fans really love seeing them at the track so this race will definitely be one of the highlights of the race season."

2013 USAC Silver Crown Series champion Bobby East as well as Tracy Hines, A.J. Fike, Kody Swanson and several others will be racing for the coveted win at MIR.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-silver-crown-returns-to-memphis/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Climbs Thunder Mountain​*
Matt Sheppard won Tuesday night's NDRL Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP Modified feature at Thunder Mountain Speedway.

Sheppard took the $5,100 checkered flag in the 50-lap feature ahead of Chad Cook, Vic Coffey, Stewart Friesen and Danny Johnson on the quarter-mile dirt track.

Jeff Heotzler, Duane Howard, Andy Bachetti, Matt Jester and Bob McGannon completed the top 10.

Kevin Jordan won the 25-lap sportsman feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/sheppard-climbs-thunder-mountain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four Straight For Stormy Scott​*
Stormy Scott rolled to his fourth consecutive United States Modified Touring Series main event victory Wednesday night at the Cedar County Raceway.

Stealing the lead away from Johnny Scott with 28 laps complete, Stormy Scott held off his younger twin brother for the final 12 laps en route to a $2,000 payday.

Zack VanderBeek, who led the first four laps of the feature race, held on for a third-place finish with Dereck Ramirez and defending USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders rounding out the top five.

*The Finish:*

Stormy Scott, Johnny Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Dereck Ramirez, Rodney Sanders, Austin Siebert, Jake Gallardo, Brad Dierks, Daniel Hilsabeck, Bryan Rowland, Kelly Shryock, Corey Dripps, Dylan Smith, Dan Chapman, Kurt Kile, R.J. Gonzales, Joe Beal, John Fellman, Justin Rix, Nick Nevins, Scott Heeren.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/four-straight-for-stormy-scott/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Bloomquist Cowboys Up​*
If the inaugural Lucas Oil MLRA Cowboy Classic was a preview of what is in store for the weekend, hold on! Scott Bloomquist and Robert Baker locked horns and the winner was not decided until the checkers waved.
Bloomquist edged Baker for his second victory at Lucas Oil Speedway.

"We just moved up and gained back towards him," said Bloomquist. "That's why I knew when we started the race again we were going to focus on running up high. The car was just a little bit free on entrance to get it to stick real good in the bottom. Overall the thing was awesome really. We could really maneuver the car about anywhere we wanted."

Second-finishing Robert Baker led the first 14 laps until Bloomquist took over the position in lapped traffic. Once out front Bloomquist showed the way, but did not pull away from Baker, who appeared unphased running up front with some of the most well known dirt late model racers in the country. Baker was not content to just ride though. Without the aid of any yellows, he jumped back to the lead and began to stretch his advantage somewhat.

The only caution of the night waved on lap 36 for debris in turn three. On the restart, Bloomquist was too much to handle as he rolled on for the final nine laps. For his efforts, the owner of Team Zero was awarded with a $5,045 check, $200 PFI Western Store Merchandise Certificate, one off Cowboy boot trophy and custom pedal car built by Sedalia, Missouri resident and ardent dirt late model supporter Bob Hiller.

Behind the lead duo there were cars all over the track, at times running three wide. Don O'Neal and Eddie Carrier Jr. moved forward late to secure fourth and fifth respectively.

*The Finish*

Scott Bloomquist, Robert Baker, Chris Simpson, Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., Ryan Gustin, Jared Landers, Steve Francis, Chad Simpson, Jesse Stovall, Rodney Sanders, Bobby Pierce, Shannon Babb, Will Vaught, Brian Shirley, Dennis Erb Jr., Jason Papich, Jack Sullivan, Garrett Alberson, John Blankenship, Jason Bodenhamer, Jimmy Owens, Earl Pearson Jr., Tommy Weder Jr., Travis Dickes, Terry Phillips, Billy Moyer, Jason Hughes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ther-dirt-series/scott-bloomquist-cowboys-up/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VanderBeek Starts Streak Of His Own​*
Zack VanderBeek ended his streak of second- and third-place finishes in the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy, and in doing so also ended Stormy Scott's streak of four straight wins Thursday night at the Buena Vista Raceway.

VanderBeek started on the pole of the main event and led every lap in scoring his first win of the 2014 campaign and 24th of his United States Modified Touring Series career.

The win was worth $2,000 to the 29-year-old from New Sharon, Iowa.
Scott started the feature race in the fifth spot and clawed his way into second, but the 2012 USMTS Rookie of the Year could not find the muscle to get close to the 2004 USMTS Rookie of the Year.

Sixth-starting Dereck Ramirez was third, Kelly Shryock finished fourth and current USMTS Rookie of the Year points leader Jake Gallardo rounded out the top five at the flagstand.

Johnny Scott, Daniel Hilsabeck, Bryan Rowland, Joey Jensen and Jeremy Houle were sixth through tenth, respectively.

*The Finish:*

Zack VanderBeek, Stormy Scott, Dereck Ramirez, Kelly Shryock, Jake Gallardo, Johnny Scott, Daniel Hilsabeck, Bryan Rowland, Joey Jensen, Jeremy Houle, Chris Oertel, Austin Arneson, Clayton Wagamon, Casey Arneson, Pat Graham, Josh Most, Marcus Berndt, Jeff Hoegh, Brent Larson, Austin Lucas, Ryan Schaffer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/vanderbeek-starts-streak-of-his-own/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Charlotte Showdown to Saldana​*
The final results from Friday night show Joey Saldana leading every lap in his Motter Equipment car - what those results do not show is the nearly lap-by-lap battle Saldana fought with Donny Schatz to win the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Circle K/NOS Energy Drink Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track in Charlotte.

"To race Donny Schatz on a slick track," Saldana said. "I think the only reason that saved me was turn one and two - the cushion is what saved me because [Schatz is] definitely everybody's benchmark when it gets slick."

Saldana and Schatz took the green flag from the front row with Logan Schuchart and Kraig Kinser in row two.

On lap one Schuchart jumped past Schatz on the high side through turn two and took over the second spot. The move was short lived though as Schatz fought back and retook the spot by lap four.

Schatz then set his sights on Saldana. By lap six, the five-time champion was challenging Saldana for the lead. Schatz got his opportunity on lap seven as the pair caught lapped traffic. Just as Schatz piloted his STP/Armor All car around Saldana, the yellow flag flew, giving the lead back to Saldana.

As the green flag again flew on lap eight, Shane Stewart caught a tire barrier on the inside of the track and had a scary wreck that saw him flip end-to-end. Stewart was unhurt. Also involved were Jason Sides and Brad Sweet. Both drivers were able to return to the track and finish the race.

Saldana and Schatz again caught lapped traffic in the closing laps, but Saldana, despite getting into the back of Sides, made sure not to make the same mistake twice and let Schatz around. This included an impressive pass down the middle of two lapped cars through turns three and four.

"I knew Donny was on me and you don't want to run into anybody but I just knew I had to keep my pace going or he was going to drive right by," said Saldana, of Brownsburg, Ind. "I don't know, I think it's just instinct and you can't learn it, you just have to experience it and some guys are just really, really gifted and some guys aren't, so you've got to work really hard at it."

Saldana's win snapped the four race win streak of Daryn Pittman. It had been the longest win streak in the series since Jason Meyers' five race win streak in 2011. Saldana also closed Pittman's lead in the championship standings to just one point. This was Saldana's fourth win at The Dirt Track at Charlotte and his third on the season.

After a tough battle down the stretch, Schatz said second place was not the result he wanted for his team or team owner Tony Stewart, who was in attendance tonight.

"This whole team, these STP guys, I really wanted to get a win for them tonight," said Schatz, a five-time series champion from Fargo, N.D. "We haven't felt like we've been very good even though we've been in the top five but they keep digging - they keep putting a great racecar under me and keep making it better and that's all you can really ask for. I get to have a little more fun the next couple of nights and race for fun - I've been looking forward to that, but it would have been nice to get a win tonight."

Tonight's third place finish gave Schuchart and his Shark Motorsports team their best ever Outlaws finish. After the early challenge to Schatz, Schuchart tried again to take over the second spot from Schatz in the closing laps with a slide job out of turn two. Schuchart was not able to make the move stick and Schatz retained the position.

"It might have been close and maybe I shouldn't have done it but I'm trying and I just really want to win," said Schuchart, of Hanover, Pa. "We had a good car. Our guys did a good job. I was just trying to find a different line that those guys weren't using that hopefully if they got to racing each other I could catch up to them. I got one shot at it and I tried to take it. I want to win one of these races."

Schuchart said he and his team knew coming into this season that they would be facing a learning curve but that with every race and new track they face, the team is making strides and improvements. He said, though he was happy to run third, he had hoped for a finish a couple of spots better.

Lawrenceburg Speedway in Lawrenceburg, Ind. will next host the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars on Monday, May 26. The Outlaws continue their swing through the Midwest with stops at Attica Raceway Park on May 30 and I-96 Speedway on May 31.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...es/2014/05/Charlotte-Showdown-to-Saldana.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Demon Strikes Again At Perris​*
Damion Gardner struck again Saturday night at Perris Auto Speedway, picking up his fifth AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series victory of the year during the Salute To Indy.

Ronnie Gardner led the opening six rounds at the half-mile dirt oval before giving way to former AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series champion Mike Spencer on lap seven. Spencer controlled the event until lap 17, when D. Gardner moved around him to take the lead for the first time.

Once out front, D. Gardner led the remainder of the 40-lap event to pick up his fifth series victory in six attempts this season. This is also his third victory at Perris Auto Speedway in USAC-CRA competition this season.
Spencer finished second, followed by Cody Williams, Ryan Bernal and Brody Roa.

*The finish:*

Damion Gardner, Mike Spencer, Cody Williams, Ryan Bernal, Brody Roa, Richard Vander Weerd, A.J. Bender, Logan Williams, Jesse Denome, 10. Corey Ballard, Cal Smith, Chris Gansen, Austin Smith, Ronnie Gardner, Austin Williams, Jace Vander Weerd, Rickie Gaunt, Tony Everhart, Matt Mitchell, Jake Swanson, Nic Faas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/the-demon-strikes-again-at-perris/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Hahn At Shady Oaks​*
In the Griffith Truck and Equipment ASCS Gulf South Region's first visit to the Shady Oaks Speedway, Blake Hahn raced to his third career win with the Gulf South arm of the ASCS Nation.

Gridding third, Hahn gave chase to Matt Covington the first half of the night's 25-lap A-Feature. Working to slower traffic, a bobble on the part of Covington was all that was needed for Hahn to slip to the race lead on lap 13.

Travis Rilat climbed to second in the closing laps with Aaron Reutzel charging from tenth to grab the final podium step. Fighting a stumble in the engine, Matt Covington settled for fourth with Kolt Walker completing the top five.

*The finish:*

Blake Hahn, Travis Rilat, Aaron Reutzel, Matt Covington, Kolt Walker, Johnny Herrera, Brandon Berryman, Klint Angelette, Tommy Bryant, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Chris Sweeney, John James, John Pate, Matt Ward, Paul Solomon, Brandie Jass, Brandon Hahn, Channin Tankersley, Travis Elliott, Sam Hafertepe Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-hahn-at-shady-oaks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*May Steals Pevely MOWA Cash​*
Paul May made his first stop of the Midwest Open Wheel ***'n Sprint Car Series presented by Casey's General Stores a successful one, as he dominated en route to a $2,000 payday Saturday night at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55.

May won every race he entered during the night, including his heat, in which he started in the seventh spot, the fast dash and the feature event. He started on the poll for the dash, after drawing the one pill for an invert, while the win in the dash started him inside the front row for the feature.

Though in the end May dominated, the race for second was a great one and the charge Paul Nienhiser put on before crashing with 16 laps down more than made up for the one-side domination out front.

Nienhiser started second, but fell back on the start, only to come charging from the fifth spot with about 10 laps down. May had opened a full straightaway advantage on the field, but by lap 16 Nienhiser had not only moved to second place, he had reeled in the race leader.

As the pair completed lap 16, Nienhiser had closed to with in a car length, and looked to have more than enough speed to make a pass, but it all ended in turns one and two.

Nienhiser missed the very narrow cushion and got into the turn one wall, which resulted in what could very well be the worst crash in the four-year history of the MOWA Series. Luckily, after more than a handful of flips, the youngster from Chapin, Ill., was able to walk away from the crash, but the car was done for the night.

On the restart with nine laps to go, May again jumped out to a commanding lead, leaving Korey Weyant and the rest of the field to battle for second. And it was a phenomenal battle.

Weyant held on, but not without surviving a tight battle with A.J. Bruns, Jerrod Hull and Joey Moughan. Moughan and Hull both spent time in third over the last five laps, but could not hold off Bruns. Bruns made the battle for second a four-car battle with three laps to go, eventually taking the final podium spot. Hull held on for fourth, while Moughan rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*

Paul May, Korey Weyant, A.J. Bruns, Jerrod Hull, Joey Moughan, Jimmy Light, Bret Tripplett, Joe B. Miller, Tommy Worley, Ben Wagoner, Jim Moughan, Jeremy Standridge, Logan Faucon, Caleb Wankel, Scottie Gritzmacher, Chris Urish, Scott Comstock, Tommy Rockwell, Trey Datweiler, Paul Nienhiser, John Helm, Robbie Standridge.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/may-steals-pevely-mowa-cash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Outlasts Crawley In Mississippi​*
Derek Hagar and Tim Crawley have waged war numerous times this season and Saturday night, the two went to battle once again.

Hagar, the defending United Sprint Car Series Outlaw Thunder Tour charged by K Crawley with three laps to go in Saturday's 16th annual Ival Cooper Memorial 30 at Jackson Motor Speedway and drove away to his third victory of the season in the opener for the ninth annual USCS Sprint Speedweek.
The win was Hagar's 24th career USCS victory since joining the tour in 2006.

"Man, how about that?" Hagar said. "We just had a really good race car tonight. We were working lap traffic and I just hit one wrong and Tim got around me there before that caution. I wasn't sure if we were gonna be able to get back to him but it looked like he got way high up there in three and four and we got back to the bottom and here we are in victory lane again."

Crawley came home second to Hagar once again after recently finishing second to him in the ASCS Rock 'n Roll 50. After the race, Crawley lamented the mistake that cost him the win.

"We just got up on the cushion there and got some mud in the wheel cover and it knocked it right off," the 2012 USCS champion explained. "Hate it for Mike (Ward) and all my guys; we had a car that should have won tonight. Sometimes it's just not your night, but we'll be back. And we won't be losing that wheel cover again."

Ten-time USCS champion and K&N polesitter Terry Gray finished in third with Zach Pringle and Marshall Skinner completing the top five. Tate Davenport won the modified feature.

*The finish:*

Derek Hagar, Tim Crawley, Terry Gray, Zach Pringle, Marshall Skinner, Jeff Swindell, Michael Miller, Anthony Nicholson, Dalton Davis, A.G. Rains, Morgan Turpen, Todd Fayard, Ronny Howard, Curt Terrell, Greg Merritt, Robert Richardon, Jeff Willingham, Mark Huddleston, Kevin Hinkle, Jan Howard, Andy McElhannon, Ray Stevenison, Jerod Roller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/hagar-outlasts-crawley-in-mississippi/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Is 136th Angell Park Winner​*
Christopher Bell overtook Parker Price-Miller on lap 12 and led the remaining 18 laps to take the win and become the 136th different winner at the historical third-mile Angell Park Speedway on night one of the Thiel Memorial.

The Thiel Memorial will be the first two of four POWRi World Championship events held in the United States.

Price-Miller started on the pole for the 30-lap feature full of a star-studded field with teams from New Zealand, Australia, and the United States. Price-Miller, the 2013 POWRi Lucas Oil Midget Series Rookie of the Year, led the opening 11 laps before Bell overtook him in turns one and two.

Bell, driving a Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports Toyota-powered Bullet, battled Price-Miller's Toyota-powered Spike as the duo methodically threw slide-jobs at one another until Bell garnished the upper hand approaching slower traffic.

While Bell and Price-Miller battled, it allowed Tanner Thorson to close in on the duo and as soon Bell overtook Price-Miller, Thorson was hot on their trail.

Using traffic to his advantage, Thorson picked off Price-Miller for second as Bell attempted to pull away through lap traffic. But, just as Thorson was beginning to catch Bell, Thorson's Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports' Toyota-powered Bullet began to smoke as the caution flag waved for the slowed Lein-Acres machine of Darren Hagen. Thorson pulled in, ending his bid for the win, as he was done for the evening.

Racing would resume with Bell leading the field to the green holding a comfortable cushion of lap cars between himself and the current second-place car of Zach Daum. As Bell pulled away, the lap cars in between him and the rest of the field allowed Rico Abreu to overtake Daum. Just as the battle for fourth place began to heat up, a caution was brought out for the immobilized car of Seth Motsinger in turns three and four.

The caution set the field up for a two-lap shoot out, but no one was able to faze Bell.

"This place is so prestigious and it feels good to finally get a win here," explained Bell. "I flipped the first time I came here, so I really respect this place."

Rico Abreu came from deep in the field after having to run the semi because of a flat tire in the heat race to bring home the runner-up position in his Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports' Toyota-powered Bullet.

"Keith and Pete gave me a really fast car. I thought I had a shot at winning," explained a mildly disappointed Abreu. Daum finished third.

"We've gotten closer to them (Keith Kunz Motorsports). We're getting there and plugging along," said Daum. "It was a decent night for us overall."

*The finish:*

Christopher Bell, Rico Abreu, Zach Daum, Tyler Thomas, Parker Price-Miller, Jake Blackhurst, Scott Buckley, Austin Brown, Brandon Waelti, Justin Peck, Andrew Felker, Daniel Robinson, Darren Hagen, Scott Hatton, Terry Babb, Jacob Patton, Spencer Bayston, Seth Motsinger, Robbie Ray, Cody Weisensel, Tanner Thorson, Brad Mosen

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/bell-is-136th-angell-park-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Tracy Hines In Night Before The 500​*
Tracy Hines bested a slim 11-car field to win the 69th running of the Visit Hendricks County "Night Before the 500" Honda USAC Pavement Midget Classic at Lucas Oil Raceway Saturday night.

It was Hines' second victory in the prestigious event.

Hines started on the pole and trailed Kyle O'Gara for the first three laps, then led the final 47 laps in his Parker Machinery/Turbines, Inc. Spike/Stanton Toyota.

O'Gara took second at the checkered flag ahead of Derek Bischak, Nick Hamilton and Michael Fanelli.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../its-all-tracy-hines-in-night-before-the-500/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jacob Wilson's Little 500 Repeat​*
Jacob Wilson repeated as champion of the Must See Racing sanctioned 66th running of the Pay Less Little 500 at Anderson Speedway Saturday night.

Wilson ran in the top five for most of the race and took the lead for the first time on lap 328, he surrendered the lead to Shane Cottle when he made his second mandatory pit stop, but came out in second.

When Cottle lost an engine on lap 386, Wilson returned to the point and led the final 114 laps for the victory. He becomes the first back-to-back winners since Eric Gordon accomplished the feat in 2004 and 2005 Wilson was followed to the checkers by Herald Bulletin rookie of the year Jerry ***** Jr. and Jo Jo Helberg, who started 20th in the 33-car field.

For the second consecutive year saw a valiant effort for the win in the Contos Racing entry went up in smoke.

A year ago Shane Cottle was threatening for the win putting pressure on eventual winner Jacob Wilson, when his engine expired with four laps remaining. This year the engine let go on lap 387 as Cottle was leading the race chased by Wilson.

Cottle in the Contos Racing entry took over the lead on lap 209 following the first round of pit stops for the leaders chased by Helberg and defending champion Wilson.

Being in the lead early in the race was not the place to be as first Aaron Pierce and then Bryan Clauson were involved with lapped cars knocking them from contention.

Polesitter Bryan Clauson led from lap 44 through lap 123 with Jerry ***** Jr. running on his tail pipe. On lap 124 Clauson tapped the back of the lapped car of Tom Paterson, causing Clauson to spin and Patterson climbing over the front of his sprint car.

Clauson was able to continue but lost four laps as a result of the incident. He fought back to get a lap back when the leaders pitted and was threatening to get a second lap back near the 300-lap mark, when his tires went away.

*The finish:*

Jacob Wilson, Jerry ***** Jr., Jo Jo Helberg, Geoff Kaiser, Kyle Hamilton, Chris Neunschwander, Shane Hollingsworth, Bobby Santos III, Jason Fuller, Mickey Kempgens, Travis Welpott, Bryan Clauson, Doug Dietsch, Danny Smith, Russ Gamester, Shane Cottle, Donnie Adams Jr., Caleb Armstrong, Grant Galloway, Brian Tyler, Chris Windom, Rex Norris III, Brian Gerster, Troy DeCaire, Billy Wease, Tony Elliott, Tom Paterson, Jarett Andretti, Ryan Litt, Aaron Pierce, Shane Butler, Stan Butler, Jeff Bloom.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/jacob-wilsons-little-500-repeat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pelkey Triumphs At Peoria​*
Josh Pelkey captured Saturday's USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series event at Canyon Speedway Park.

Charles Davis Jr. jumped into the lead at the start of the 30-lap feature and looked to have the race in control until Pelkey made his move. Pelkey bypassed Davis on lap 23 and led the final laps to pick up the victory.

Stevie Sussex finished second, followed by R.J. Johnson, Colby Copeland and Davis.

*The finish:*

Josh Pelkey, Stevie Sussex, R.J. Johnson, Colby Copeland, Charles Davis Jr., Tye Mihocko, Josh Hodges, Bruce St. James, Michael Curtis, Matt Rossi, Andy Reinbold, Matt Lundy, Nick Aiuto, Chris Bonneau, Mark Morin, Mike Martin, Shon Deskins, Mike Colegrove, Mike Bonneau, Brian Hosford, Dennis Giles, Tom Ogle, Josh Shipley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/pelkey-triumphs-at-peoria/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson, Eckert & Lanigan Lead WoO LMS​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series ventured into the mountains of West Virginia for the opening night of the third annual Jackpot 100 on Saturday at Tyler County Speedway.

When the dust settled from the furious battles contested in heat race action Davey Johnson, Rick Eckert, and Darrell Lanigan had established themselves as lead contenders to claim the $20,000 payday in Sunday night's finale.

The first heat race found Ohlins Shocks Fast Qualifier Zack Dohm from Cross Timbers, West Virginia battling fellow front row resident Davey Johnson for the lead in the opening laps of the 17-lap affair before Johnson checked out on the field to score the win by over two seconds.

Meanwhile Shane Clanton advanced to the second spot to earn a spot with Johnson in the redraw for Sunday evening's finale. Other transfers included Mike Benedum, Zack Dohm, Butch McGill, and Tim Senic.

Heat race No. 2 was brought to the green by Tim Dohm and Jacob Hawkins with Dohm jumping to the early lead as three wide battles raged behind him. Unfortunately for Dohm his time at the front would be short-lived as contact with an infield tire on lap four sent him spinning from the top spot as Tim McCreadie inherited the lead with Hawkins in pursuit. On the ensuing restart Rick Eckert came to life and shot past Hawkins into second and a few laps later overcame a side-by-side battle with Tim McCreadie to claim the top spot. A late-race caution set up a two lap dash to the checkers, and Hawkins took advantage of the situation to move past McCreadie into second. Eckert bolted to the win with Hawkins in second as the pair moved onto Sunday's redraw. McCreadie, Chub Frank, Boom Briggs, and Frank Heckenast Jr. rounded out the transfers.

The third and final 17 lap, heat race would definitely not be short on excitement. The initial start was nullified with Corey Conley forfeiting his outside-front-row starting spot after firing too early against pole sitter, Darrell Lanigan. Clint Smith assumed the spot on the front row with Lanigan and grabbed the lead from the current WoOLMS point leader at the drop of the green flag. Smith maintained the top spot as Lanigan began to narrow his advantage by the midway point. In the closing laps Lanigan stepped to the outside to challenge the leader as the duo began to battle furiously for the top spot. The complexion of the race took a drastic change entering turn four on lap 15, when Lanigan made contact with the leader, which caused Smith to get completely sideways as he temporarily stalled. Lanigan grabbed the lead and Smith rejoined the pack, but not before falling back to fourth.

The two-time WoOLMS champion Lanigan raced to the victory with Morgan Bagley claiming the final redraw spot. Jared Hawkins, Clint Smith, Derek Doll, and Matthew Cochran took the transfer spots.

Zack Dohm started the night by topping the thirty-one entries on hand in Ohlins Shocks Time Trials with a 12.835 second lap around the quarter-mile oval.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/johnson-eckert-lanigan-lead-woo-lms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Barrett Earns First NeSmith LM Victory​*
Brent Barrett drove the Custom Spraying Inc. GRT to his first career NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series win on Saturday night in the Coca-Cola 40 at Whynot Motorsports Park, the opening race of the Salute To The Armed Forces Nationals.

Barrett took the lead with five laps to go after Jason Cliburn and Justin McRee crashed while battling for the lead. Barrett led the final five laps to take a .843 margin of victory at the checkered flag over Josh Adkins in the Yellow Hammer Construction Special.

"I really hated to see what happened to Cliburn and McRee because they had a good race going," Barrett said. "But it feels good to finally win one these races. We've been trying for a long time, and I hope this is the first of more to come in the future."

Adkins was disqualified from his second-place finish during the post-race technical inspection when it was found that his race car had a chemically enhanced tire. Not only did Adkins lose the second-place finish, but the disqualification also cost him the point lead.

Chase Washington moved up to the second spot after starting 18th in the Southern Chicks Special and Daniel Bridgmon finished third in the Robinson Electric Supply Special. Defending NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series National Champion Ronnie Johnson was fourth in the NeSmith Chevrolet Special.

Johnny Stokes drove the Bassett Hound Motorsports GRT to a fifth-place finish and Casey Haney came from the 22nd starting spot to finish sixth in the Sinclair Auto Sales Rocket. Steven Bryan took the seventh spot in the Permanent Exterior Solutions Trak-Star.

Mack McCarter was eighth in the CVR Race Cars house car and Ryan Crane finished ninth in the Panama City Cycles Trak-Star. Rodney Wing rounded out the top ten in the Hot Stuff Pizza Trak-Star.

Johnson took over the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series point lead with 620 points and holds a six-point lead over McCarter with 614.

*The finish:*

Brent Barrett, Chase Washington, Daniel Bridgmon, Ronnie Johnson, Johnny Stokes, Casey Haney, Steven Bryan, Mark McCarter, Ryan Crane, Rodney Wing, Larry Murphy, Walker Arthur, Josh Banes, Chris Noah, Joey Mullenix, Stephen Brantley, Jason Cliburn, Justin McRee, Jim McDuffie, Randy Boyd, Evan Ellis, Cody Martin, Tim Dees, Josh Adkins.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/barrett-earns-first-nesmith-lm-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Stops Owens In Show-Me 100​*
Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series point leader Don O'Neal captured his first Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 presented by ProtectTheHarvest.com on Saturday might at Lucas Oil Speedway.

O'Neal fought off some stiff competition, including Jimmy Owens, who was trying to win the event for the fourth consecutive year.

After the final caution on lap 57, O'Neal found himself battling Owens who made his way around O'Neal to take over the lead. O'Neal over took Owens for the final time on lap 64, then pulled away from Owens and never relinquished the lead again. O'Neal earned $30,000 for the win in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n co-sanctioned event.

Earl Pearson Jr. held the fans attention for most of the race as he came from the 24th starting spot to finish second. Bobby Pierce made his way to third in his second ever Show-Me 100 after starting 12th. Scott Bloomquist made his way around Owens in the final laps to grab fourth spot. Owens faded to finish fifth in the final run-down.

"I finally did it," shouted O"Neal, who started the event for the 16th time in his career. "The car was great from the start of the race and we took our time getting to the front. I was hoping to save on tire wear for all 100 laps by running in the bottom. When Jimmy got around me on that last restart I said 'oh no, here we go again.' That guy is pretty much unbeatable at this race track."

In a race that saw five different leaders and six lead changes, O'Neal first took the lead from Tony Jackson Jr. on lap five, but the two exchanged the top spot a few more times until O'Neal forged ahead.

"We have been trying to win this race for so long, and we finally got it done tonight. I have to thank my car owner, Clint Bowyer, my crew chief, Jeremy Justice, Lance and Barry Wright, and the entire team; they did a great job all weekend," O'Neal said.

Pearson made an amazing charge from the 24th starting spot and finally got around Owens for second with 23 laps remaining in the race.

"Hats off to Don O'Neal, he drove a great race. Our car was just excellent, we were able to roll through the corners fine and our straightaway speed was really good. I thought I was sitting in a pretty good spot on that last restart, and then here comes Jimmy. We have seen it so many times here before. Once he is in front, he usually wins. We had to race some lapped traffic there, but overall I hope the fans enjoyed that race," Pearson said.
Pierce made a solid run tonight in the main event.

"We battled carburetor problems all night," Pierce explained. "I didn't think I was going to make it to the end. I probably could have used a caution there towards the end, but we had pretty good momentum there when we went by Bloomquist and Owens for third. Overall, it is a great honor to race with these guys, this just a fabulous facility, the race track was well-prepared and we look forward to coming back here next year for this race."

Completing the top 10 were Mike Marlar, Jesse Stovall, Steve Francis, Shannon Babb, and Ryan Gustin.

In preliminary action, Ryan Gustin set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time 
(Group A) amongst the 65 entrants, with a lap of 15.144 seconds.

*The finish:*

Don O'Neal, Earl Pearson Jr., Bobby Pierce, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Mike Marlar, Jesse Stovall, Steve Francis, Shannon Babb, Ryan Gustin, John Blankenship, Eddie Carrier Jr., Garrett Alberson, Dennis Erb Jr., Brian Shirley, Jared Landers, Jason Papich, Rodney Sanders, Robert Baker, Chris Brown, Will Vaught, Chad Simpson, Terry Phillips, Jason Bodenhamer, Billy Moyer Jr., Tony Jackson Jr., Matt Furman, Jason Feger, Billy Moyer, Tommy Weder, Wendell Wallace, Travis Dickes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/oneal-stops-owens-in-show-me-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Waits Knows The Way At Deer Creek​*
Brad Waits led all 40 laps of the caution-free United States Modified Touring Series main event Saturday night during the 12th Annual A&A Electric Minnesota Spring Challenge at the Deer Creek Speedway.

After earning the Sybesma Graphics Pole Award, the 2011 World Modified Dirt Track Championship winner took control at the drop of the green flag and maintained a four- to eight-car-length advantage over several challengers that swapped second place on several occasions.

Joel Alberts found his groove in the middle of the high-banked racing surface and moved ahead of Steve Wetzstein into the second spot on lap 3.

Soon after, Dereck Ramirez jumped underneath Alberts and the pair battled back and forth for nearly 20 laps, all the while keeping Waits within striking distance.

Meanwhile, Stormy Scott - an eight-time USMTS feature winner this season - was picking off cars at a rapid pace from his 14th starting spot, and moved in to join the battle for second at the midway point of the contest.

After muscling past Ramirez for third, Scott looked under Alberts for second but was unable to make the pass as the two raced virtually side by side the rest of the race.

With a surge in turns 1-2 on the final lap, Scott surged ahead of Alberts and was able to inch in front of him as they crossed the finish line about six car-lengths behind Waits and just in front of fourth-finishing Joey Jensen and Ramirez.

Kelly Shryock, Keith Foss, Jason Cummins, Eric Pember and Zack VanderBeek rounded out the top ten finishers.

Scott's 12-car passing performance not only netted him his second Mesilla Valley Hard Charger Award in as many nights, but his last-lap pass for second also moved him into a first-place tie with Zack VanderBeek in the Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region points standings.

Although 24 of the original 26 starters finished the non-stop feature, the leaders never caught the back of the field and all 24 cars running at the end finished on the lead lap.

*The finish:*

Brad Waits, Stormy Scott, Joel Alberts, Joey Jensen, Dereck Ramirez, Kelly Shryock, Keith Foss, Jason Cummins, Eric Pember, Zack VanderBeek, Steve Wetzstein, Craig Thatcher, Brandon Davis, Nate Wasmund, Bryan Rowland, Daniel Hilsabeck, Johnny Scott, Jacob Dahle, Austin Arneson, Lucas Schott, Josh Angst, Brent Larson, Jason Miller, Clayton Wagamon, Chris Oertel, Jake Gallardo.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/waits-knows-the-way-at-deer-creek/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnny Herrera Wins Another One​*
For the second time in three days, Johnny Herrera found his way to victory lane with the Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region, topping the Old School Racin' Salute the Troops at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park Sunday night.

Herrera earned $2,500 thanks to a $500 bonus for winning two of the weekend's three events.

Travis Rilat jumped to the early advantage, but mechanical problems sidelined the No. 39c on lap 14, giving the lead to Matt Covington. Utilizing the high line following a red for Kolt Walker on lap 16, Herrera pulled to the lead on lap 18 as Matt Covington continued to fight ignition problems but held on for second. Brandon Berryman crossed third with Tommy Bryant and Travis Elliot completing the top five.

*The finish:*

Johnny Herrera, Matt Covington, Brandon Berryman, Tommy Bryant, Travis Elliott, Channin Tankersley, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Blake Hahn, Klint Angelette, Chris Sweeney, John Pate, Brandie Jass, Mike Walling, Paul Solomon, Scott Smith, Matt Ward, Kolt Walker, Travis Rilat, John James, Tyson Hall, J.J. Simmons, Harli White, Mark Huddleston.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/johnny-herrera-wins-another-one/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Claims Hockett Challenge​*
Packed grandstands and a field of 30 Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region drivers gathered at the Double X Speedway on Sunday to pay tribute to the late Jesse Hockett.

Jason Johnson did not disappoint, leading flag to flag in the night's 30-lap A-Feature.

Moving to the front row after the Hockett Challenge was accepted by Josh Fisher, the Stenhouse, Jr. Racing / Curb Agajanian Performance Group No. 41 bolted to the race lead.

Kyle Bellm brought the Jack Hockett owned No. 77 across the stripe second with Randy Martin, Jay Russell and Bryan Grimes making up the top five.

*The finish:*

Jason Johnson, Kyle Bellm, Randy Martin, Jay Russell, Bryan Grimes, Evan Martin, Cody Baker, Lanny Carpenter, Trevor (T.J.) Muths, J.R. Topper, Casey Baker, Josh Fisher, Brad Graham, Corey Nelson, Tyler Elliott, Jonathan Cornell, Brad Ryun, Tyler Blank, Randy Hibbs, Ricky Lee Stangl II.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/johnson-claims-hockett-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Aussie McFadden Rules Fremont All Stars​*
Not many sprint car drivers have come to the historic Fremont Speedway and won in their first visit.

Australia's James McFadden not only accomplished that feat, but did it against the tough University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions on Budweiser Night to the tune of a $10,000 payday.

Before the weekend doubleheader, McFadden had never seen "The Track That Action Built," which is known throughout the country as one of the toughest places to win on a weekly basis let alone when the UNOH All Stars are in competition.

The 25-year-old driver didn't seem to worry about the reputation as he took the lead from four time series champion Dale Blaney on the second lap and then diced his way through traffic throughout the 50-lap feature. McFadden, piloting the All Star Performance, Gaerte Engines, XYZ Machining backed No. 3g then had to survive a late-race caution before driving to his first All Star win.

"I really didn't know where the fastest part of the track was. The lapped cars were just as fast as we were. It was pretty tough," McFadden said. "On that red light (for refueling on lap 43) I asked the crew if I was doing the right thing and they said yes so I just tried to keep doing that and hit the bottom as good as I could coming out of two and that set us up."

For Blaney, he could get close to McFadden but could never get to where he could move past for the lead. It was the third straight race at Fremont for Blaney to finish second.

"He's a top 10 guy in the country," Blaney said. "He's won a lot of races over in Australia and he came over the last couple of years and has done really well. He's run up front in a bunch of outlaw races. He's as good as there is. I couldn't do anything. Once we got about two or three laps going I just stayed the same. I really struggled in one and two&#8230;I couldn't catch the bottom off of two. We weren't great and he ran a great race and that's a good car and I look forward to running against them for the next six or seven weeks."

Greg Wilson, a two-time UNOH All Star champion, has been on the road all season and finished third in his first Fremont appearance of the season.

"We're normally pretty good here but we were definitely the third best car here tonight," Wilson said.

Steve Rando won the 305 sprint car race and Shawn Valenti won the dirt truck race.

*The finish:*

James McFadden, Dale Blaney, Greg Wilson, Shane Stewart, Dean Jacobs, Brandon Wimmer, Gary Taylor, Jac Haudenschild, Tim Shaffer, Brad Bowman, Caleb Griffith, Trey Gustin, Danny Holtgraver, Craig Mintz, Brian Lay, Chris Andrews, Cole Duncan, Rob Chaney, Brady Bacon, Broc Martin, Chad Kemenah, Wayne Johnson, Dain Naida, Mike Linder.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/aussie-mcfadden-rules-fremont-all-stars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Makes It Two For Two​*
On Saturday night, Derek Hagar won a race in thrilling fashion. On Sunday night, the Marion, Ark. native reached a personal milestone.

The defending United Sprint Car Series Outlaw Thunder Tour filtercharged by K&N champion streaked around early race leader Anthony Nicholson on lap four of the 30-lap Greenville "Speed Spectacular" A-main and romped to victory lane, scoring back-to-back USCS feature victories and going two-for-two so far in 2014 USCS Sprint Speedweek competition.

The win was Hagar's 25th career USCS Outlaw Thunder Tour victory, tying him with one of his heroes and mentors, Marshall Skinner, for fourth on the all-time win list.

"That's really, really cool," Hagar said.

"I remember the days when I worked for Marshall as a teenager back before I started driving in 2006. I helped him on his car a bunch and he won a lot of races. We even ran out of the same shop for five or six years, so he's taught me a whole lot. It means a ton to match him on the win list, and it's an accomplishment I don't take lightly."

"We had a good car tonight," Hagar added as he talked about his run. "It was good in the middle of the race track, and we could get a good run off the corner. I just seemed to hit traffic at the right times tonight. That was the key."

Hagar Jeff Swindell for the victory. Swindell, a nine-time winner in USCS competition, came home in the runner-up position after starting on the K&N Filters Pole Position and leading the opening two laps of the event. Three-time USCS Speedweek champion and 2012 series champion Tim Crawley finished third, with "The Shark", Anthony Nicholson taking the checkered flag in fourth.

Cody Gardner charged from 24th starting spot to complete the top five at the checkered flag.

1999 USCS champion Marshall Skinner came home in sixth, with Brad Bowden finishing in seventh position. Ten-time USCS champion Terry Gray rode home in eighth, with veterans Ronny Howard and A.G. Rains completing the top 10.

Swindell led the field to the green flag, but was immediately overhauled by Nicholson on lap number two for the top spot. Two laps later, Hagar would come calling without any warning, and grab the lead, never looking back despite three cautions that slowed the pace. The first flew at lap five for the 13T of Taylor Tidmore stopping in turn four, the second came out at lap 16 after the 2 of Brandon Kilpatrick looped his machine in turn one and the final caution came out with six laps to go when Zach Pringle coasted to a stop in turn three, setting up the final restart of the night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/hagar-makes-it-two-for-two/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chalk Up Another One For Derek Hagar​*
On Monday night, Memorial Day became special for Derek Hagar in more ways than one.

Hagar, the defending United Sprint Car Series charged from third on the grid around K&N polesitter and 10-time USCS champion Terry Gray on lap two of the 30-lap "Memorial Day Meltdown" at Clayhill Motorsports, never looking back and racing to victory despite two cautions, a green-white-checkered finish and repeated challenges from his longtime mentor Marshall Skinner.

The victory was Hagar's third straight in three USCS Sprint Speedweek events and his 26th career USCS feature win, moving him past Skinner and into sole possession of fourth on the all-time wins list.

"This&#8230;wow," Hagar said. "(Marshall) gave me a heck of a fight. He's one of the few guys that can work that bottom groove the whole race like he did.

We got real tight there near the end; I was actually really worried when that last caution came out. We got so tight as the run wore on I didn't think we would have enough to hang on those last two laps. I was just glad it was Marshall we were racing. It's perfect that it was him behind me tonight."

The win was made even more special by the fact that it came on the birthday of Hagar's late father, who passed in 2010 and was a longtime supporter of the young gun's racing efforts.

"This is two years in a row now that we've won on my dad's birthday, and I know he'd be smiling at all this," Hagar added, emotion evident in his voice. "What a special night."

Skinner, also out of Marion, came home second after starting fifth and came right to victory lane to congratulate his protégé and former shop mate.

"That kid right there, he's the real deal," Skinner said. "He's like my little brother; I knew he would break my mark eventually. It wasn't a matter of if, but when. I'm just glad I was able to make him earn it tonight. I thought maybe we could get him, but he had just enough there at the end. He's done so well. He says he's learned a lot from me, and I appreciate that. I think it's something that works both ways. This is his night though; we'll take second tonight."

Brandon Hanks, Terry Gray and Joey Moughan rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/chalk-up-another-one-for-derek-hagar/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Eastern Storm Enters Grandview​*
There's a storm heading east.

The AMSOIL USAC Eastern Storm will make its first stop at Grandview Speedway on June 3 in an event presented by Window World of Lehigh Valley.

The 8th Annual AMSOIL Eastern Storm showcases the USAC National Non-Wing sprint cars in a five-race east-coast swing that opens as part of the NAPA Auto Parts Thunder on the Hill Racing Series as Grandview.
This event, labeled the Jesse Hockett Classic, will remember one of the all-time great sprint car drivers who lost his life in a freak garage accident in 2010.

In the 2009 running of the Amsoil Eastern Storm, Jesse Hockett won two USAC sprint car features in the same night at Grandview, an exciting and memorable night for this popular sprint car icon.

Jarrett Andretti of Indianapolis will make his first start ever at Grandview on June 3.

At 21, Andretti is a member and weekly competitor with USAC and sponsored by Window World.

"I have always heard great things about Grandview Speedway and appreciate their support of the USAC Sprint Car Series," he said.

"The larger Pennsylvania tracks, Grandview included, are really able to show fans what the cars are capable of and give us a break from the Indiana bullrings. I am looking forward to my first trip to PA and thankful for USAC and all the tracks for making it all possible."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-eastern-storm-enters-grandview/


----------



## Ckg2011

*KISS Battle Moves To Paragon​*
With just one event remaining on the 2014 schedule, Shane Cottle maintains a precarious 16-point lead over Brady Short as the King of Indiana Sprint Series heads to Paragon Speedway for a Saturday night showdown.

Cottle opened this year's KISS tour with back-to-back wins and Short, the defending champion, has been battling to close the gap. The two most recent events have been claimed by Jon Stanbrough and Jeff Bland Jr.

If Cottle is able to hold on, it will be the first KISS crown for both he and his car owner, Tony Epperson, while Short is racing for his third title.

At stake on Friday is a $2,500 payday to the race winner and a minimum of $250 to start the feature. The championship is worth $1,200, the KISS trophy, the Champion's Helmet and bragging rights for the next year. Six-time champion Jon Stanbrough has won four of the last five KISS features at Paragon, and Cottle earned the other victory in 2011.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-sprint-cars/kiss-battle-moves-to-paragon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Doubleheader On MAVTV​*
After a series of events held in Australia, New Zealand and the United States, the POWRi Midget World Championship finale will take place at the Ford EcoBoost Challenge.

The $3,000 to-win Ford EcoBoost Challenge is a two-day event sponsored by Ford. The first night will be held at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway on May 30 and the second night will take place at Brownstown (Ind.) Speedway the following night.

Teams from Australia, New Zealand and the United States will all be vying for the first POWRi Midget World Championship title.

Thirty-six drivers from all three countries competed in the Australian and New Zealand events alone. Americans Bryan Clauson, Christopher Bell, and Darren Hagen were the top three in points after the Australian and New Zealand legs of the World Championship. New Zealanders Scott Buckley, Hayden Williams, and Brad Mosen sat in fourth, fifth, and sixth, respectively.

MAVTV American Real is set to broadcast both nights of the Ford EcoBoost Challenge at Bloomington Speedway and Brownstown Speedway. Fans will be able to witness the action from home on channel 248 on Dish Network or on channel 214 on DirecTV. MAVTV is also available on other providers. Go to www.MAVTV.com and click on "GET MAVTV" to find out if MAVTV is available to you.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/powri-doubleheader-on-mavtv/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Hits $20,000 Jackpot​*
Maybe it was the four leaf clover, maybe it was the trick setup from crew chief, Austin Hargrove, or maybe it was just the relentless wheel of the veteran.

No matter the exact reason, Davey Johnson overcame a furious late-race challenge from Chub Frank and Darrell Lanigan to claim the $20,000 payday in the third annual Jackpot 100 Sunday night at Tyler County Speedway.
"This hot rod has just been great this whole year, and I always love this place&#8230;tonight we got 'em," said Johnson.

While Johnson was all smiles in victory lane, the 75-lap affair didn't necessarily start with him being very happy. As the field came to green the polesitter, Johnson, fired early and was moved back a row with Morgan Bagley joining Jacob Hawkins on the front row.

As the race went green at the quarter-mile oval known as The Bullring, Hawkins jumped to the lead and held the top spot until lap three, when Rick Eckert bolted to the lead as Hawkins dropped to the clutches of Johnson, Shane Clanton and Tim McCreadie, who was already on the move from the eighth starting spot.

Eckert quickly stretched his advantage over Johnson, who moved to the second spot on lap six. While Eckert motored away from the pack, Davey Johnson wasn't too concerned in the early laps.

"I knew that he (Eckert) went softer than me on tires so I didn't worry too much when he drove away from me early," said the pilot of the No. 1j Rocket.

By lap nine, Eckert was in lapped traffic before the race was slowed for the first time on lap 11 for Zack Dohm. At the time of the caution Eckert was the leader with Johnson, Hawkins, Clanton and McCreadie making up the top five.
As the race went back green the top five running order stayed the same, and by lap 23 traffic was an issue for leader Eckert. By lap 26, traffic became an even bigger issue, when a tangle with the lapped car of Tim Dohm sent Eckert spinning to a stop in turn one.

A dejected Eckert joined the tail of the field with Johnson assuming the lead. Despite several serious challenges over the remainder of the event it would prove to be a lead he would never relinquish.

While Johnson paced the field, a great battle raged behind him for the second spot with Clanton and McCreadie going wheel-to-wheel for the second spot with the Hawkins' brothers in tow. Meanwhile as the race approached the midway point two drivers on the move were Chub Frank, who was up to fifth from the 11th starting spot by lap 42, while a motivated Eckert rocketed into the fifth spot on lap 48.

Unfortunately for Eckert his bad luck was far from over as the 2011 World of Outlaws Late Model Series Champion slowed with a flat tire on lap 54 before calling it a night seven laps later as a broken drive train.

With Johnson out front Frank continued his march forward with Hawkins in tow, and lap 61 found the duo catapulting into the second and third positions, respectively, with Lanigan lurking in the fourth spot.

With just 10 laps to go Frank turned up the wick and pulled alongside leader Johnson on multiple occasions, but just couldn't make the pass stick, while Lanigan maneuvered past Hawkins into the third spot. The final 10 laps brought the crowd to its feet as Johnson, Frank and Lanigan battled in close confines.

With just a lap to go Johnson stretched his advantage to claim the victory, while Frank edged Lanigan by a nose for the second position at the line. Hawkins and McCreadie rounded out the top five.

A popular victory lane celebration in front of the West Virginia fans found Johnson thanking not only his crew, but also a special lady from the stands after claiming the third WoO LMS triumph of his career.

"Before the races today this sweet lady gave me a four leaf clover," Johnson said. "I'm not saying that's what did it tonight, but I'm not dismissing it either. This little flower is riding with me the rest of the year."
Frank was more than pleased with his second place run.

"We seem to be getting better and better every time out this season and it was a lot of fun running side-by-side with Davey (Johnson)," said Frank. 
"Tonight definitely felt like the old days of me and him battling for the win."

*The finish:*

1. Davey Johnson/75 $20,550
2. Chub Frank/75 $10,750
3. Darrell Lanigan/75 $6,500
4. Jared Hawkins/75 $5,200
5. Tim McCreadie/75 $4,850
6. Mike Benedum/75 $3,800
7. Morgan Bagley/75 $3,600
8. Corey Conley/75 $2,550
9. Doug Drown/75 $2,350
10. Boom Briggs/75 $2,4000
11. Jacob Hawkins/75 $2,200
12. Shane Clanton/75 $2,650
13. Eric Wells/75 $2,250
14. Clint Smith/75 $2,200
15. Chase Junghans/75 $2,150
16. Matthew Cochran/75 $1,630
17. Frank Heckenast Jr./75 $2,210
18. Rick Eckert/61 $2,590
19. Butch McGill/58 $1,520
20. Chris Garnes/34 $1,550
21. Tim Dohm/33 $1,500
22. Derek Doll/20 $1,500
23. Paul Wilmoth/17 $1,500
24. Zack Dohm/11 $1,575
25. Tim Senic/6 $1,500

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...tlaws-late-models/johnson-hits-20000-jackpot/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rauen Can't Stop Guss In Boone LM Run​*
After enjoying a long run at the front early on, Ray Guss Jr. needed to pass Jason Rauen twice in the last two laps to win the Memorial Day Deery Brothers Summer Series feature at Boone Speedway.

Guss started on the pole and led the first 30 of 40 laps in the IMCA Late Model tour main event Monday evening.

Rauen caught up in traffic, however, and made his move to the front when Guss was slowed by a lapped car on the lower line on the 31st circuit.

The yellow light came on as the Rauen and Guss were coming to the white flag. They'd swap the lead after the restart before a slight bobble by Rauen opened the door again for Guss on the final lap.

Once back in front, Guss went to the higher line and sped to the $3,000 checkers. Four of his 30 career se*ries wins have now come at Boone.

The fifth different winner in as many Deery events this season, Guss was chased across the stripe by Rauen, Joel Callahan, Andy Eckrich and Terry Neal.

*The finish:*

Ray Guss Jr., Jason Rauen, Joel Callahan, Andy Eckrich, Terry Neal, Justin Kay, Jeff Aikey, Ryan Dolan, Spencer Diercks, Ryan Giles, Brian Harris, Darrel DeFrance, Randy Foote, Curt Schroeder, John Emerson, Scott Fitzpatrick, Paul Conrad, Bobby Penney, Chad Simpson, Jeremy Grady, Charlie McKenna, Jason Hahne, Dean Wagner, Matt Ryan, Tyler Bruening.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/rauen-cant-stop-guss-in-boone-lm-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Summit Racing Renews As DIRTcar Sponsor​*
Summit Racing continued it support as title sponsor of the DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals for a fourth consecutive year.

The series has 30 races scheduled, most in its history, with the $3,000-to-win opener set for June 7 at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind. More than 60 cars entered last year's event at Tri-State, the second largest car count during the 2013 season.

"The past three years have been above and beyond my expectations," said Jim Greenleaf, Summit Racing Equipment Motorsports and Events Manager. "The series has gone from 18 races with 300 drivers to 30 racers with over 550 racers. It's just an incredible series to be a part of and the drivers truly appreciate everything both Summit Racing and DIRTcar Racing are doing for them."

This season, the Summit Racing Modified Nationals will feature a $15,000 point fund to be distributed to the Top 10 in points based upon their best eight race average during the 30-race series.

"The DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals is catered to the working competitors," said Sam Driggers, DIRTcar Director of Competition. "We understand that our drivers work 9-5 during the week, which is why we designed the series to be based upon their best eight finishes. Drivers can't take off a whole month to compete so this way, we allow everyone to have a chance at the title."

Not only does the series feature a massive $15,000 point fund, but it also boosts an incredible $26,000 contingency program. In all the series will give out more than $60,000 in cash and product awards to the racers.

"We've worked long and hard in the off-season to deliver the best possible contingency program we could to our drivers," said Alex Cummings, DIRTcar Client Services Manager. "I'm extremely happy with what we have to offer our drivers this year and the sky is the limit with this series. We just keep growing and growing, it's astonishing to see the success we have had and I'm truly amazed at how well everything is going."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/summit-racing-renews-as-dirtcar-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lopez Tops Indy Formula Off-Road Event​*
Apdaly Lopez entered racing's history books Friday at Indianapolis Motor Speedway by capturing the win in the second of two Menards at the Brickyard by TRAXXAS races and securing the overall win with the highest average finish in the two races.

It marked the first time in the 105-year history of the famed Brickyard that trucks raced on the property.

Lopez, 19, driving the VisitMexico.com/RPM Off-Road truck was making his eighth start in the Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS series. He is second-generation off-road specialist and is an up-and-coming star in the TRAXXAS series and the deserts of Baja.

Robby Gordon won the first of the two races at Indianapolis in the Menards/SPEED Energy truck and finished fourth in the overall standings given his sixth-place finish in the second race. Lopez finished third in race one before winning race two.

"I just kept looking in my mirror and would see the guys behind me start racing," Lopez said. "I wasn't going to make a mistake and when they got close I just gave it a little more and pulled away. What an honor to win a race at Indianapolis."

Keegan Kincaid driving the blue TRAXXAS truck and Jerett Brooks in the Synergy Electric truck took home second and third-place honors, followed by Gordon and Sheldon Creed in the Red TRAXXAS truck. Arie Luyendyk Jr. in the Relief OTC/Harding Asphalt truck finished sixth, Scotty Steele's Steele Racing machine finished seventh with series newcomers Burt Jenner in the Gladiator truck and Robbie Pierce in the Mastercraft/IMPACT truck finishing eighth and ninth.

On the warmup lap for race one, Charles Dorrance aggressively hit the second of two 36-inch tall ramps on the course and nose-dived his truck into the infield grass of the Speedway and tumbled end-over-end for several hundred yards before climbing out of the destroyed Stadium Super Truck under his own power. He was transported to Methodist Hospital in Indianapolis and treated for a rib injury.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/lopez-tops-indy-formula-off-road-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Tops Lawrenceburg​*
Donny Schatz powered his STP/Armor All car past Sammy Swindell at Lawrenceburg Speedway on Monday to claim his fourth win of the season and move to within two wins of tying for third place on the all-time wins list.

Schatz, a five-time Outlaws champion, started the A-Main in the fourth position. After early challenges to Swindell's lead by Jac Haudenschild and Paul McMahan, Schatz worked his way forward and eventually got around Swindell on lap 22.

"I was trying to make the middle work there for the first part of the race and I couldn't," Schatz said. "Towards the end, when the car changed - that definitely helped. That's the key to getting the job done&#8230; We got a good run on [Swindell] at the start. I knew he was going for the top and didn't want to take a chance of taking him or myself out so we kind of had to bide our time and be smart. I know he wants to win a race bad - they probably need it as worse as we do."

"This team earned [the win]," Schatz said. "They always do. This place has been very good to me. It's fun to race."

Tonight's win was the third for Schatz at Lawrenceburg. He won at the track last season and in 2009. The win, Schatz's 151st, also brings him to within just two wins of tying Mark Kinser for third on the all-time wins list. Swindell is second on the list with 293 wins, and 20-time champion Steve Kinser is first with 577 wins.

Schatz has now moved to within 10 points of current leader Daryn Pittman in the battle for the championship. Joey Saldana remains in the second position, four points back.

Pittman and Swindell began the race from the front row. McMahan and Schatz started in row two.

After the green flag flew, Swindell jumped out to an early lead in his Big Game Tree Stands car.

Two early cautions hit the track on laps three and six. When the green flag flew again, it was Haudenschild who was charging forward. In four laps, Haudenschild drove his car from fourth to second. Just as he got around Swindell on lap eight to lead, the caution flew, resetting the field to the prior lap.

Haudenschild slipped back on the restart. On lap 13, he caught the tire barrier in the turn four entry and was involved in a violent three car wreckthat saw Danny Holtgraver take an end-to-end tumble into turn one. All three drivers were OK. Only David Gravel was able to continue and finish the race.

As the green flag once again flew, McMahan continued his battle with Swindell for the lead that began four laps earlier. McMahan worked the bottom of the track in second, while leader Swindell hugged the cushion on the high side.

Meanwhile, a surging Schatz took third place from Pittman on lap 13 and set his sights on the leaders. After a caution and restart on lap 16, Schatz got around McMahan for second. It was on lap 22 that he caught Swindell and after a drag race down the back stretch, took the lead out of turn four.

Schatz took the checkered flag on lap 35.

"Well, [Schatz] just had his car where he could roll through the middle a little bit better," Swindell said. "The top - I don't think it was ever really as good... It never got clean at all from three out to the middle of four. I really struggled to keep it straight. When I tried to run his line I had trouble."

Swindell said his team made some big changes to his car this week that he is hoping they can build on.

"We'll take second, I guess," Swindell said.

Championship points leader and driver of the Great Clips car, Daryn Pittman, said he had felt good about his team's chances at Lawrenceburg following the dash earlier in the night.

"Then we started, kind of struggled a little and about halfway through if you had told me that we would be running third I'd be pretty happy about that," Pittman said. "I thought we were going the wrong direction and we got a decent restart at halfway."

"Great effort by our whole team," Pittman said. "I hate to start on the pole and back out of it but it was a tough racetrack tonight."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars returns to the track on Friday, May 30 at Attica Raceway Park in Attica, Ohio for the Kistler Engines Classic. The Outlaws race again the next night in Lake Odessa, Mich. at the NAPA Auto Parts Rumble at I-96 Speedway.

*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6560&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...s/2014/05/Donny-Schatz-Tops-Lawrenceburg.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Car Museum Forum Streaming Live​*
Friday night's forum at the National Sprint Car Museum, featuring at least a dozen current National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductees will be streamed live online.

Fans interested in watching the stream may visit www.ustream.tv/channel/sprintcarhof to watch. The program, which is free and open to the public, will begin promptly at 7 p.m. Central.

"We have upgraded our broad-band capacity to accommodate live streaming of some of our special events, like this one," said Museum Special Events Coordinator David Herrmann. "We look forward to a lively forum tomorrow night, hosted by Lynn Paxton, and involving current inductees such as Gordon Woolley, Shane Carson, Larry Dickson and many others"

Fans are also encouraged to email their questions for specific Hall of Famers to museum curator Tom Schmeh at [email protected].

Amongst those current National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductees that have indicated that they will be in Knoxville this weekend are Karl Kinser of Indiana, Larry Dickson of Ohio, Tom Bigelow of Indiana, Lynn Paxton of Pennsylvania, Gordon Woolley of Texas, Jeff Bloom of Michigan, Allan Brown of Michigan, Shane Carson of Oklahoma, Jerry 'Scratch' Daniels of Minnesota, Ray Lee Goodwin of Missouri, Casey Luna of New Mexico, Newton 'Buzz' Rose of Arizona, Ron Shaver of California, Steve Stapp of Indiana, Bob Trostle of Iowa, Bobby Ward of Arkansas, Kenny Woodruff of Oklahoma and Ralph Capitani of Iowa. It is hoped that most of these inductees will participate in the Friday night forum.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/sprint-car-museum-forum-streaming-live/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eagle Nationals Saturday For ASCS Sprints​*
The Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real returns to competition this weekend with the series third trip to the Salina Speedway in Salina, Kan, tonight followed by the much anticipated return to the Eagle Raceway for the Hinchman Racewear Eagle Nationals presented by TBJ Promotions on Saturday.

In two starts at the Salina Speedway, two drivers have emerged victorious. In the series inaugural visit in 2012, Kevin Swindell picked up his first Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour victory. The 2013 visit saw Seth Bergman taking the checkered flag for his second career triumph with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour.

Last visited in 2012, the Eagle Nationals looks to out run Mother Nature in 2014, after the track flooded out in 2013.

Brady Bacon in the defending champion of the Eagle Nationals. A two-day event in 2012, Bacon swept the weekend. The Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour first graced the clay of the one-third mile oval on June 11, 2010 with Danny Wood topping the field. Jason Johnson joined the list of winners the following night with Jack Dover adding his name on June 11, 2011.

Jason Johnson carries the field of National Tour drivers into the weekend with an 11 point margin over Brad Loyet. Winless in National Tour competition, Johnson has consistency on his side with six top ten finishes in seven starts. Johnson does have two ASCS 360cid Region victories to his credit in 2014, most recently this past Sunday at the Double X Speedway.

Loyet has been able to make up ground with four top fives to Johnson's one.
Johnny Herrera sits third, 33 points from the lead with Sam Hafertepe, Jr. fourth. The difference between the pair for the third spot is five makers with the pair each posting one top five, and five top tens' so far this season.

Herrera and Hafertepe were both in action this past weekend with the Gulf South Region with Herrera picking up a pair of wins. While Hafertepe showed great speed, luck was not on the side of the Texas veteran.

The top five rounds out with Jeff Swindell who has amassed 796 points this season to stay within 40 points of the championship standings.

Aaron Reutzel's two wins at the I-30 Speedway on April 12, and Outlaw Motorsports Park on May 2 have positioned the Clute, Texas driver sixth with things tied up going into this weekend with Tony Bruce, Jr. who topped the field at the Devil's Bowl Speedway on March 21.

Seth Bergman enters the weekend on a hot streak after sweeping ASCS Regional competition at the Cottage Grove Speedway this past weekend, and returns to the Salina Speedway as the defending champion of the event.
Matt Covington and ASCS National Tour Rookie, Blake Hahn, complete the top ten with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour.

Both nights of racing will be co-sanctioned with the Speedway Motors ASCS Midwest Region with Jack Dover currently leading the series standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/eagle-nationals-saturday-for-ascs-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haers Breaks Through In Super DIRTcar Series​*
Justin Haers started his racing season better than ever.

The Phelps, N.Y., driver outdueled veteran racers Billy Decker and Brett Hearn at Brockville Ontario Speedway Wednesday night to pick up his first victory in a Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series points race.

"It feels awesome," said Haers, whose first series win was a no-points race February during DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment. "I got a taste of it down in Florida, winning a big race down there. To start the year off with our first Super DIRTcar Series race and to get another win, it's just icing on the cake."

Nearly 10 years after accepting the Big-Block Modified rookie of the year award, Haers arrived at the first Super DIRTcar Series Ontario opener without a series point win to his name. Successful seasons in 2012 and 2013 brought him to fourth and eighth places respectively in end-of-season series point standings, but no victories were tallied.

Haers started Monday's 100-lap feature race in fourth after placing second overall in time trials and ending up second in his heat race. He quickly overcame Larry Wight, winner of the first, Pole Position Raceway Fast Qualifier award, to claim second before the first lap concluded.

Setting his sights on Decker in first, Haers powered forward, but an early race caution in lap 3 slowed the pace. Decker, of Sidney, N.Y., chose to restart on the outside lane and surpassed Haers when the green flag waved again in lap 7.

After a second series of yellow-flag laps, Haers found the speed he needed on the challenging inside lane to pass leader Decker in lap 23.

"We just didn't tighten up enough," said Decker, whose Brockville Super DIRTcar Series experience had included five top-five finishes in six races. "I knew from Brockville experience that sooner or later that bottom will come around on the restarts, and it did."

A determined Haers put some distance between the Phelps Cement Products No. 3 and the rest of the pack and stood his ground, even after eight-time Super DIRTcar Series Champion Hearn, of Sussex, N.J., made a last-lap challenge.

Hearn started the race in seventh, but picked off his competition to make his way to second place in lap 80. He fiercely fought three-time Super DIRTcar Series Champion Matt Sheppard, trading third and fourth positions with the Waterloo, N.Y., racer three times before pulling ahead. He usurped second from Decker with a quick pass on the inside groove off a lap-79 restart and spent the last 20 laps of the feature race battling Haers for the lead.

"Sometimes you're out there leading and you get into lapped traffic and you don't know which line to run in," Haers recalled. "I started moving around and I saw someone peek their nose under me. I thought it was probably going to be Brett (Hearn). I just tried to protect my line and keep things smooth."

*The finish:*

Justin Haers, Brett Hearn, Billy Decker, Matt Sheppard, Mat Williamson, Danny Johnson, Pete Britten, Danny O'Brien, Billy Dunn, Billy VanINwegen, Keith Flach, Erick Rudolph, Dale Planck, Pat O'Brien, Jimmy Phelps, Pat Ward, Stephane LaFrance, Gary Tomkins, Ryan Arbuthnot, Matt Billings, Larry Wight, Randy Chrysler, Rich Scagliotta, Carey Terrance, Steve Bernard, Tim Kerr, Mike Perrotte, Vince Vitale, Jordan McCreadie, Bobby Herrington.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...haers-breaks-through-in-super-dirtcar-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Delaware WoO Late Model Stop Postponed​*
Heavy early-morning rain, persistent precipitation and cool temperatures forced the postponement of Thursday night's World of Outlaws Late Model Series Fulton Bank 50 at Delaware Int'l Speedway.

The $10,000-to-win event has been rescheduled for Thurs., Aug. 14, setting up an attractive three-race weekend in the Mid-Atlantic region for World of Outlaws Late Model Series teams and fans. The national tour is already slated to compete on Fri., Aug. 15, at Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md., and Sat., Aug. 16, at Winchester (Va.) Speedway.

The rainout was the first for the World of Outlaws after nine previous visits to Delaware Int'l Speedway. The circuit has made an annual stop at the half-mile oval every year since 2004 except for '06.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/delaware-woo-late-model-stop-postponed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Late Model Dream Available On PPV​*
A live pay-per-view broadcast of the 20th running of the Dirt Late Model Dream presented by Ferris Mowers June 5-7 at Eldora Speedway will be available to fans on both EldoraSpeedway.com and DirtonDirt.com, marking the first-time the famed speedway and popular website have joined forces.

Fans unable to attend the blockbuster three-day event in person can still watch all of the action live online at EldoraSpeedway.com or DirtonDirt.com by purchasing a pay-per-view package for each night of competition. The coverage includes two complete racing programs on June 5, headlined by a pair of 25-lap, $2,500-to-win features; two more full racing cards on June 6, topped by twin 25-lap features paying $5,000 to win; and the grand finale on June 7, featuring heats, consolations and the prestigious 100-lap Dirt Late Model Dream paying $100,000 to win.

Eldora Speedway's Manager of Promotions and News Media, Jonathan Bateman, and DirtonDirt.com's co-founder, Michael Rigsby, will oversee a specially-assembled production team that brings extensive broadcast and video experience to the project. Veteran motorsports cameraman Greg Stephens will direct the multi-camera coverage featuring noted Dirt Late Model videographers Steve Gigeous, Will Gigeous, Webb Dillard and Derek Kessinger and assistance from others.

Announcers Dustin Jarrett, James Essex, Shane Andrews and Ben Shelton will call the action on the broadcasts, providing fans lap-by-lap commentary and in-depth interviews with participants throughout each race night.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/dirt-late-model-dream-available-on-ppv/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Luyendyk Jr. Coming To Formula Off-Road​*
Quicken Loans and Arie Luyendyk Jr. will headline a group of nine drivers in the Menards-sponsored Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS race in Detroit this weekend.

The Chevrolet Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix will feature Stadium Super Truck (SST) races on each of the three days, with Luyendyk making his second appearance in an SST this season.

Luyendyk and his Quicken Loans truck will race on beautiful Belle Isle in the middle of the Detroit River Friday at 4:35 p.m., Saturday at 2:10 p.m. and Sunday at 1:55 p.m. While Detroit has long been known for its proud racing and muscle car heritage, the SST TRAXXAS trucks will be making their debut in the Motor City bringing a unique and thrilling style of racing that few on Belle Isle have ever experienced.

The Stadium Super Trucks will hit man-made ramps at more than 100 miles-per-hour (MPH) at multiple locations throughout the street circuit hurling drivers more than 100 feet down course and as high as 15 feet off the ground. The series features identically prepared trucks which are made to resemble their scaled-down TRAXXAS radio-control-car counterparts. Like their TRAXXAS namesake, the trucks are designed to take flight, however, unlike RC trucks, they produce 600 horsepower generating speeds upwards of 130 mph.

"I'm excited to be a part of the Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix weekend with Formula Off-Road by TRAXXAS," Luyendyk said. "It's an honor to represent Quicken Loans in their hometown. I can't wait to hit the track and show Detroit what these trucks can do. The Quicken Loans paint scheme looks amazing and I hope I can bring home a win in at least one of the three race we will have this weekend."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/luyendyk-jr-coming-to-formula-off-road/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Global Rallycross Coming To New York​*
Red Bull Global Rallycross has confirmed that Volkswagen Rallycross NY, the fourth event of the 2014 Red Bull Global Rallycross season, will take place on July 19-20.

The event will be held at Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Uniondale, N.Y., the current home of the New York Islanders.

Two-time Red Bull GRC champion Tanner Foust, former Formula One and NASCAR stars Scott Speed and Nelson Piquet Jr., 2013 GRC Vegas winner Ken Block, and GRC Lites graduates and Supercars rookies Austin Dyne and Joni Wiman headline the entry list for the two-day event.

Nearly two dozen cars will compete across the series' Supercars and Lites classes, with factory-backed entries from Ford, Subaru, Hyundai, and title sponsor Volkswagen all taking part in the event.

Volkswagen Rallycross NY follows June's Volkswagen Rallycross DC, the third event of the 2014 Red Bull GRC season and the first of eight standalone events this year. The New York event also kicks off a three-week stretch of constant Red Bull GRC action that will also include stops in Charlotte and Detroit.

Tickets for Red Bull Global Rallycross Volkswagen Rallycross NY start at $20 for a single-day ticket, with two-day and VIP ticketing options available

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/global-rallycross-coming-to-new-york/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Terry McCarl Masters Independence​*
Jimmy Davies was looking for a driver and Terry McCarl answered the call.

McCarl won for the second year in a row at the Independence Motor Speedway with the Brockway Mechanical & Roofing Sprint Invaders Friday night. The win was the eighth in series history for McCarl, who drove the Davies No. 99.

Polesitter Tony Shilling shot out to an early lead in the 25-lap main event that was slowed after two laps for a cone that was kicked out onto the frontstretch. McCarl had already moved into second from his starting spot inside row three, ahead of Jarrod Schneiderman.

Russ Hall flipped after contact with Cole Wood a lap later. He was uninjured. 
Ensuing tries at green saw Mike Houseman Jr. and Tasker Phillips spin to bring out caution. Once under green, McCarl slid under Shilling entering turns one and two and taking the point. Meanwhile, young Chris Martin shot into the top five from his row six starting spot.

Martin worked by Jon Agan for fourth and then assumed third when Jarrod Schneiderman spun while running in that spot with 15 laps in the books. The restart saw McCarl leading Shilling, Martin, Agan and Bobby Mincer back to green. Agan slid by Martin on the restart, but the youngster returned the favor on the next go around.

McCarl held on for the win by a straightaway over Shilling, Martin, Mincer and Agan.

"I have to thank Jimmy Davies for giving me this opportunity," said McCarl afterwards. "He has good equipment, we've been friends, and I've seen him around the track for a long time. Scott Bonar, our crew chief tonight is one of the best out there. I've tried to hire him for myself before. He had the car so nice all night long. This is such a fun racetrack. It's easy to say that when you've won, but it's really one of my favorite tracks. It's really wide. No matter where you start, if your car is hooked up, you can get to the front."

*The finish:*

Terry McCarl, Tony Shilling, Chris Martin, Bobby Mincer, Jon Agan, Josh Schneiderman, Bret Tripplett, Austin Johnson, C.J. Houseman, Cole Wood, Harold Pohren, Andy Huston, Tom Lenz, Mike Houseman Jr., Daniel Bergquist, Dave Getchell, Tim Moore, Kelly GrahamMitchell Alexander, Chase Wanner, Jarrod Schneiderman, Tasker Phillips, Russ Hall, Carson McCarl.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/terry-mccarl-masters-independence/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeff Swindell Conquers Salina​*
The Salina Speedway played host to the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real on Friday night with Jeff Swindell capturing his first Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour win of the season.

Racing under the white flag with a comfortable margin over Jason Johnson's Stenhouse, Jr. Racing / Curb-Agajanian Performance Group No. 41, Swindell nearly lost the race trying to maneuver around a slower car.

"They were running the top the whole time getting to them. They're fast cars; they just got hung up back there for some reason. (Blake) Hahn usually runs good with us all the time and they stayed on the top the whole time. I don't know why he turned and dove to the bottom down there, I thought I was going to loop it in turn two," sad Swindell. "I couldn't find the cushion quick enough to get the right rear leaned into it and I knew someone had to be breathing down my neck."

Finding Swindell nearly stalled in the center of turns one and two, Johnson made a quick bid for the lead, drag racing Swindell into the final turns.
Asked about the final lap, Johnson replied, "We needed lapped cars to do anything, and we only got to one lapped car. He tried to slide him, and I got a good run down the back straight-a-way and we were going to run out of real estate going into turn three if I'd pushed a little harder so; sometimes you just have to finish second."

Having to fend off several drivers on restarts, Brad Loyet crossed third, "It was a heck of a race. Hats off to Jeff Swindell, I knew he was going to be tuff coming off the pole. It just shows why his crew is a championship contending team. We're right there in points with Jason, so finishing right behind him, we'll take it."

Eighth-starting Johnny Herrera crossed fourth with Aaron Reutzel completing the top five after the pair exchanged slide jobs over the last five laps.

*The finish:*

Jeff Swindell, Jason Johnson, Brad Loyet, Johnny Herrera, Aaron Reutzel, Tony Bruce Jr., Sam Hafertepe Jr., Brandon Hanks, Brian Brown, Jeremy Campbell, Jordan Boston, Don Droud Jr., Matt Covington, Josh Baughman, Blake Hahn, Seth Bergman, Billy Alley, J.D. Johnson, James Mosher, Luke Cranston, Randy Hibbs, Brandon Hahn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/jeff-swindell-conquers-salina/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Gets No. 6 At Bloomington​*
Christopher Bell earned his sixth POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory of the season and extended his point lead in the POWRi Midget World Championship Friday night at Bloomington Speedway.

Bell sat outside the front row next to teammate and pole sitter Tanner Thorson, who took command at the drop of the green flag, putting some distance between himself and Bell until a caution for the piled-up cars in turns three and four bunched the field back up.

When the field took the green again, Bell was able to power past Thorson in his Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports' Toyota-powered Bullet. Leading the remaining 26 laps, Bell went relatively unchallenged by second place finisher and defending Chili Bowl champion Bryan Clauson.

"Keith gave me an awesome car," said Bell. "We got the lead early and just tried to not make any mistakes. It was a little tricky down there. I just had to be real patient to make sure I didn't throw the nose or get it loose."

Clauson charged through the pack in his Joe Dooling/Rusty Kunz Esslinger-powered Spike from his ninth place starting position to crack the top five on lap nine. Clauson battled with Michael Pickens for fourth until he was able to overtake him on lap 12.

Clauson then set his sights on the top three, which he inherited from Danny Stratton when Stratton's Esslinger-powered Beast lost its left rear wheel entering turn three on lap 24. Not settling for the final place upon the podium, Clauson took second from Thorson on lap 25, but was unable to make a move on Bell.

"It was a good night for us, just had a little too much ground to make up starting ninth," explained Clauson. "It was just a good night overall for the team."

"We started on the pole in the main and we got a good jump on (teammate Christopher) Bell," explained Thorson. "From there on, I think we were a little bit too good in the beginning, but it shaped out to be alright and we got a podium out of it. I can't thank my guys and all my sponsors enough."
Kevin Thomas Jr. and Zach Daum rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*

Chris Bell, Bryan Clauson, Tanner Thorson, Kevin Thomas Jr., Zach Daum, Michael Pickens, Seth Motsinger, Andrew Felker, Tyler Thomas, Brad Mosen, Shane Hollingsworth, Daniel Robinson, Jake Blackhurst, Danny Stratton, Chet Gehrke, Darren Hagen, Austin Brown, Nick Knepper, Parker Price-Miller, Terry Babb, Jacob Patton, Garrett Aitken.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/bell-gets-no-6-at-bloomington/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Stops Bloomquist At Tazewell​*
In a classic battle between two Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series champions, Jimmy Owens outran Scott Cloomquist Friday night at Tazewell Speedway.

Owens passed Bloomquist on the 36th lap and sailed away for his second series win of the season in front of a huge crowd at the Toyota Knoxville 50.

Bloomquist led the first 36 laps until he got trapped behind a lapped car and Owens swept by him on the outside coming off of turn four. Bloomquist had to hold off hard-charging Chris Madden to finish second. Point leader Don O'Neal came home fourth, followed by two-time track champion Billy Ogle, Jr.

"The car was just great all night," said the driver of the Club 29 Chassis owned by Mike Reece. "The race got off to a rough start. I think it was a little bit slimy down low there in one and two and when I saw Scott catch the traffic, I figured I might as well go in harder in turns three and four up top. It worked out for us. It has been a long day, my mom had surgery this morning and they may have to re-do it again tomorrow, so my thoughts are with her."

Bloomquist was happy with his performance, despite losing the lead late in the race. "Yes the car was really fast; we had a good lead there for a while," Bloomquist said. "That long green flag run we had, plus the lap traffic, our car tightened up a little bit. Congratulations to Jimmy on the win, he ran a good race. On the move he made for the lead when you are the trailing you have the advantage of seeing ahead better. He made the right move. I went down low and it cost me. But still we are satisfied with our run."

In preliminary action, Scott Bloomquist set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time among the 21 entrants, with a lap of 11.150 seconds.

*The finish:*

Jimmy Owens, Scott Bloomquist, Chris Madden, Don O'Neal, Billy Ogle Jr., Jared Landers, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jason Hughes, Earl Pearson Jr., Jason Papich, Cody King, Josh Henry, Dennis Erb Jr., Matthew Holt, Bobby Mays, John Blankenship, Wade Howerton, Eric Jacobsen, Steve Francis, Jeff Wolfenbarger, Chad Ogle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/owens-stops-bloomquist-at-tazewell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kyle LeDuc Stays Hot In Nevada​*
Kyle LeDuc held off all challengers to claim the Lucas Oil Off Racing Series Pro 4 Unlimited class victory Friday night at Wild West Motorsports Park.

Greg Adler held the lead at the end of lap one. Behind Adler, Todd LeDuc ran second, with Carl Renezeder third, Kyle LeDuc fourth and Rob MacCachren fifth. On lap two Renezeder pulled a beautiful pass down the inside on Todd LeDuc at turn two, moving himself up to second. Kyle LeDuc then passed Todd LeDuc going up the hill out of turn three. MacCachren got by Todd in turn four, dropping Todd back to fifth.

On the next lap Ricky Johnson got by Todd at turn one to take over fifth. Meanwhile, Renezeder got around Adler to take over the lead early on the same lap. In turn three Kyle LeDuc got by Adler as well and moved up to challenge Renezeder for the lead. At turn one on the next lap Kyle LeDuc made a surprisingly easy pass on Renezeder for the lead, but once ahead, didn't really pull away from Renezeder.

On lap six Adler started to lose control coming into turn two and when MacCachren bumped him while trying to brake and get into the corner, Adler stalled out and dropped back to seventh. This promoted Johnson to fourth and Brandon Bailey to fifth, with Todd LeDuc hot on Bailey's heels. Bailey and LeDuc had a good little scrap, with LeDuc edging ahead by half a nose at the end of lap seven to move back up to fifth. Adler then rolled in turn one and landed partly atop the outside k rail, and that brought out a lengthy full course caution on lap eight.

Racing resumed on lap 12, but the caution came right back out when Bailey ended up rolling over after trying to avoid hitting Doug Fortin down in turn two. The field was allowed to race back to the yellow and as the field re-grouped behind the pace truck, it was now Kyle LeDuc, Renezeder, MacCachren, Johnson, and Todd LeDuc in the top five.

Another long full course caution followed, with racing finally picking back up on lap 17. On that restart lap MacCachren bicycled at turn one and dropped back to fifth, but moved back to fourth before the end of the lap, after he passed Todd LeDuc coming down the long hill out of turn four. MacCachren then started making ground on Johnson, and was really closing him down by lap 20.

On lap 21 MacCachren got by Johnson on the inside at turn three. Johnson got back alongside going up the hill to turn four, but MacCachren edged ahead into the corner and re-took third for good. Up front, Kyle LeDuc drove another strong race to take his fourth win of the season, as well as his third in a row. Renezeder had his best showing of the season so far and finished close behind in second, with MacCachren rounding out the podium in third. Fourth went to Johnson and fifth was Todd LeDuc.

Other class winners Friday included R.J. Anderson (Pro Lite Unlimited), Chad George (Pro Buggy Unlimited), Brian Deegan (Pro 2 Unlimited) and Brock Heger (Modified Kart).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/kyle-leduc-stays-hot-in-nevada/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dale Blaney Battles to Attica Win​*
In front of a full house at Attica Raceway Park Friday night, Dale Blaney battled from a fifth place starting position to capture the Kistler Engines Classic and lead an all Ohio podium.

"It's special to win here, especially being an Outlaw race," said Blaney, a Hartford, Ohio native. "I've won an all-star race here, and a regular show here and now an Outlaw race here. We've always run good here... It's funny, I won this race in 2009 and I started in the fifth spot and I started fifth tonight - I told the guys back there fifth was a good spot for us."

"I've been looking forward to this race for two years now," Blaney said. "It was a beautiful day, and as I said we just put ourselves in position and that's all I wanted to do coming in."

Blaney credited a good draw earlier in the day that allowed him to qualify 13th out of 46 cars. He said that early time helped him eventually come out on top of qualifying.

A little good luck helped him along the way too, Blaney said. Early on in the race he had fallen back and was battling Daryn Pittman for sixth. Pittman got around Blaney, but immediately afterward the caution flew and Blaney was moved back into the sixth position. Blaney said that restarting on the third row gave him the opportunity he needed to start the charge to the front.

"If we had restarted seventh who knows where I could have ended up," Blaney said. "So actually that yellow coming out at that time probably won me that race even though it was on lap six."

Blaney, the 1998 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars Rookie of the Year, became the 15th different winner of the season. This is the ninth Outlaws win of his career.

Dean Jacobs, a native of Wooster, Ohio, led the field to the start in his Northwest Ohio Towing car with Joey Saldana, Cody Darrah and Brad Sweet following.

The caution flew before the first lap could be put into the books. A four car wreck out of turn three ended the nights of Travis Philo and Cap Henry.

The early battle for the lead had Joey Saldana trying different lines through turns one and two and three and four, attempting to reel in Jacobs.

Another caution flag on lap six for James McFadden gave Blaney the chance he needed. When the green flag flew again he took fifth and set his sights on Darrah in fourth. By lap nine, Blaney found his way around Darrah and began making moves forward.

He battled Kerry Madsen and then Madsen and Saldana, who were running third and second at the time. On lap 24, as Madsen found his way around Saldana, Blaney found an opening and got around both drivers on the front stretch to take over the second position.

On lap 29, as lapped traffic came into play, Blaney got the opportunity he needed to get around leader Jacobs.

Three more cautions and a late surging Mintz were not enough to stop Blaney. He took the checkered flag with Mintz in second and Jacobs in third.

Mintz, a native of Gibsonburg, Ohio, who started 13th in his Ti22/Real-Geese car, said staying out of the wrecks and balancing the demands of a longer race helped him advance forward.

"You know it got to the point where I just tried to be patient as much as I could," Mintz said. "Forty laps is a long time around this place. But with the quality of the cars we're racing against, you've got to get going."

"We started passing racecars, we got into some clean air, got into sixth, seventh and I could feel we were pretty good - and then the cautions late helped out too," Mintz said. "We just try to pick them off one by one and we missed it by one."

Jacobs, who led laps one through 29, complimented his competition.

"It's nice to know who's behind you because the guys I race with, I usually know what they're going to do," Jacobs said. "I was really shocked to see Craig [Mintz] pass me on the outside. That's not him. He did a good job. Dale went in there and I'm trying to protect the bottom and Dale was running that thing in the middle and go by me like I wasn't there. I'm OK - I'd been able to run second and then someone spun down here and I ended up third. That ain't bad."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars returns to the track at I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Mich. for the NAPA Auto Parts Rumble on Saturday. Kokomo Speedway in Kokomo, Ind. hosts the Outlaws on Wednesday, June 4.

*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=43&RaceID=6561&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...cles/2014/05/Blaney-Back-in-Victory-Lane.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*High Five for Schatz​*
For the fifth time this season Donny Schatz found himself in Victory Lane after powering through traffic Saturday night to win the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars' NAPA Auto Parts Rumble at I-96 Speedway.

Schatz, who started fifth, fell back to seventh at the start of the race. Through the next 20 laps he progressed his STP/Armor All car through the field, eventually catching leader Brad Sweet. On lap 21, after a restart two laps earlier, Schatz found the opportunity he needed.

"It just feels good to have a car that good," Schatz said. "The track's tricky&#8230; You're always learning, always trying to find new ways around it. I've wanted to win here for a long time."

This was Schatz's first win at I-96 Speedway, his fifth win on the season and his 152nd career win. He is now just one win away from tying Mark Kinser for third on the Outlaws all-time win list.

In his quest for a sixth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars championship, the win also gave Schatz an eight point lead over second place Daryn Pittman.

The green flag flew on the three-eighths mile I-96 Speedway with Sweet and Cody Darrah in the first row. Joey Saldana and Sammy Swindell rounded out the top four. Sweet jumped out to an early lead as the cars behind him battled for position.

By lap 10, Schatz was already beginning to make his move through the field, battling Paul McMahan, Pittman and Swindell.

The caution flag flew for the first time on lap 17 after Swindell had a tire cut down.

As the green flag again flew, Sweet led Cody Darrah, Schatz and Saldana. A good restart for Schatz moved him into the second position as the cars hit the front stretch.

A flat right rear tire for Darrah brought out another caution on lap 19. This restart proved pivotal for Schatz and David Gravel. As Schatz worked his way around Sweet for the lead, Gravel was able to advance four spots and eventually challenge Saldana for third.

In the closing laps, Gravel took third from Saldana. As Sweet and Schatz worked their way through lapped traffic, Sweet tried to reel Schatz in, but was not able to catch him.

"You always get worried when the 15 is next to you on a slick race track like this," said Sweet, who has three wins so far this season. "We had a great car though. The SureTest guys worked really hard all night."

"Donny did everything right. We just got beat by a better driver tonight. I felt like our car was capable of winning. I felt like we could keep up with him in lapped traffic - we had a chance back at it. So hats off to those guys."

Sweet said his team continues to make progress every week and learn a little bit more. He said he looks forward to the month of June.

Gravel, who also has three wins on the season in his Roth Motorsports car, said the track conditions changed a lot over the course of the night. He credited his team with making good changes to his car.

"I'm glad we made the right adjustments. I had a really good restart on the last restart, got up to fourth and Joey messed up there on a few corners," Gravel said. "To get on the podium is great. We've been struggling to get into the dash, and we finally got into the dash and it paid off.

"You've got to adjust as a driver as the race goes on and we made a lot of changes there before the feature and it was right choices."

Kokomo Speedway in Kokomo, Ind. hosts the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars on Wednesday, June 4. The Outlaws then head to I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb. on June 6 and Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan. for the FVP Outlaws at Lakeside on June 7.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/05/High-Five-for-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser's Special Birthday​*
There's no telling how many people have seen him win or how many people rooted for anyone but him to win. Night after night, year after year, Steve Kinser has been there on dirt tracks throughout the country.

I consider myself fortunate to be among those who sat covered in dirt and watched, rather, was mesmerized by how Kinser tamed a sprint car and made it do things few could. Growing up in Indiana, it was always special to see Kinser and the World of Outlaw gypsies when they passed through.

Such moments flash by with today being Kinser's 60th birthday. His birthday also is a reminder that the chances of seeing the "King" of sprint cars compete grows fewer. Kinser has stated that this would be his last season running the full schedule. Surely, he'll race after this season but not as many of us will be able to see him.

It's been a remarkable career with 20 World of Outlaw titles and more than 500 series victories. Think about this, he's been a series champion for a third of his life. How many can say they've been the best at what they did for one year let alone 20? And there's also those 12 Knoxville National crowns - including five in a row at sprint car racing's premier event.

Yet, it's not the numbers that stand out the most about Kinser. It's what he represents and the message he provides all of us.

For me, Kinser is more than checkered flags and spectacular flips. He represents father-son trips to the track. My story is not unlike many race fans. My first trip to the track came with my father. Together we wandered Indiana going to races. We'd get to the tracks early to catch hot laps, wanting not to miss anything. The nights often finished with me collecting autographs after the races and falling asleep in the car on the ride home.

Sprint car, midgets and Silver Crown races were always special but there was something extra when the Outlaws visited. I once watched Kinser and the Outlaws at his home track in Bloomington, Ind. It's something I'm grateful to have experienced. The crowd was huge and its support hearty for its favorite son. You always saw plenty of Kinser T-shirts at tracks but at Bloomington it seemed as if they came with the ticket because so many had one.

For all the times I've seen Kinser, it will soon come to an end. Kinser is a reminder that even the great ones move on and we can't take it for granted.

There will come a day for NASCAR fans when Jeff Gordon retires and all they'll have are memories from that wispy mustache in the early years to his domination on the track and the moves he made to win. It's already happened to fans of Richard Petty, Darrell Waltrip, Rusty Wallace, Dale Jarrett, Mark Martin and many others.

It also will happen some day to fans of Tony Stewart (43 years old), although you expect him to challenge Kinser and race sprint cars when he's 60. It will happen to fans of many more. Three of top five in points in NASCAR are or will hit 40 this year with Matt Kenseth (42), Gordon (43 in August) and Dale Earnhardt Jr. (40 in October).

As Kinser makes his final laps around tracks throughout the nation, take a moment to appreciate what he's done and think about all those times you watched and with whom.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...y-For-Kinser-Time-For-Reflection-For-All.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Call Christopher Bell 'World Champion'​*
Christopher Bell took his seventh POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory of the season becoming the first POWRi Midget World Champion at the quarter-mile Brownstown Speedway, closing the Ford EcoBoost Challenge Weekend.

"This trophy is a credit to all the guys that I got to work with. It really is a team effort," explained Bell. "I was very fortunate down in New Zealand and Australia and thanks again to Keith (Kunz) because I have one of the best rides available. This is such a cool deal to go to New Zealand and Australia and race against some of the best midget drivers in the world."

Polesitter Darren Hagen led the opening four laps of the 30-lap event, but was unable to hold off the relentless Michael Pickens. Pickens took the lead on lap five in his RFMS Racing DRC Chassis, attempting to pull away from the field until a caution for the immobilized racecars of Danny Stratton and Nick Knepper in turns one and two.

When racing resumed, Pickens did his best to put distance in between himself and the field utilizing the high line, literally running on the ragged edge of Brownstown Speedway, leaving Hagen to deal with the two Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports' Toyota-powered Bullets of Thorson and Bell that were making their way through the pack.

"Racing with (Christopher) Bell is one of the best things you can do," explained Thorson. "I knew Darren (Hagen) was back there. I saw his front end, but I figured we could beat him."

On the 10th lap, the caution flag flew again as Davey Ray looped it in turns one and two, collecting Michael Koontz who had nowhere to go. When racing resumed, Bell took second from Thorson and then the lead from Pickens on lap 20.
Bell ran away from the field, only being slowed once for the caution brought out by Shane Hollingsworth who slid off the track coming out of two. As laps began to wind down, Pickens jumped the cushion in turns three and four on lap 27, opening the door for Hagen's Esslinger-powered Beast Chassis to re-enter the top three.

"Hats off to my whole Great Clips team," explained Hagen. "We've been working on it all weekend trying to get it running. I'm proud to be here."
Rounding out the top five were Tyler Thomas and Pickens.

*The finish:*

Chris Bell, Tanner Thorson, Darren Hagen, Tyler Thomas, Michael Pickens, Andrew Felker, Kevin Thomas, Terry Babb, Zach Daum, Colton Cottle, Jake Blackhurst, Chet Gehrke, Parker Price-Miller, Spencer Bayston, Brad Mosen, Garrett Aitken, Shane Hollingsworth, Austin Brown, Davey Ray, Danny Stratton, Michael Koontz, Nick Knepper.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/call-christopher-bell-world-champion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal & Marcham Tame Tulare Dirt​*
Ryan Bernal drove away from Bud Kaeding to capture the USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series feature Saturday night at Thunderbowl Raceway.

Troy Rutherford led the opening lap at the third-mile clay oval before Kaeding took over. Kaeding held the top spot until lap 18 when Bernal charged by.

Bernal held the lead for the remainder of the 30-lap event, being chased by Kaeding the entire way.

Matt Mitchell, Rutherford and Richard Vander Weerd completed the top five.
In the companion Honda USAC Western Midget Series, Trey Marcham held off defending series champion Ronnie Gardner to earn his second victory of the season.

Ricky Shelton led the first lap before giving up the lead to Nick Chivello, but Shelton battled back on lap four to re-take the lead. On lap five Gardner made his move, moving into the top spot as Marcham began giving chase.

Marcham took the lead for good on lap 19 and held off Gardner the rest of the way.

*The finishes:*

*Sprints:* Ryan Bernal, Bud Kaeding, Matt Mitchell, Troy Rutherford, Richard Vander Weerd, Dennis Howell, Danny Faria Jr., Markus Niemela, Landon Hurst, Jace Vander Weerd, Austin Ligget, Chris Ennis, Austin Stone, Max Adams, Kevin Barnes, Matt Day, Garrett Long, Tony Everhart, Terry Nichols, Mike Spencer, Jeff Sibley, Connor Kassik.

*Midgets:* Trey Marcham, Ronnie Gardner, Nick Chivello, Chris Ennis, Britton Bock, Matt Streeter, Sean Dodenhoff, Shannon McQueen, Tyler Dolacki, Jarid Blondell, Alex Schutte, Ricky Shelton, Jake Swanson, Scott Pierovich, Richard Vander Weerd, Chad Nichols.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-marcham-tame-tulare-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zimbardi Takes ASCS Victory At MRP​*
Jared Zimbardi scored the victory in the ASCS Patriot Sprint Tour event at Mercer Raceway Park on Saturday.

The triumph allowed Zimbardi to stretch his lead in the standings for the touring series. He ran third earlier in the season in a 410 Sprint Car race at the track, and said that it was an important learning experience.

Kyle Fink, the points leader in the Approved Toilet Rentals 358 Modifieds, captured his second win of the season, after a spirited battle with Lonny Riggs and Jimmy Holden. C.J. Jones copped the Outlaw Sprint Warrior main, presented by Bonnell's Rod Shop. Chris Loghan, the last racer to arrive on the grounds, took the nightcap for the Rock Concrete Modified Lites.

"It was going to get interesting in lapped traffic," Zimbardi said. "I was pretty good around one and two on the high side, but I guess he (Steve Collins) made it a little easier for me."

Collins clipped a lapped car, spinning both, and that gave Zimbardi control of the event. He almost gave the race away by making an adjustment to his top wing. "I slid the wing back on that last restart and the thing hooked up so much I just about drove over the frontstretch cone."

Canadian Mitch Brown and Dr. Steve Collins brought the field down to the green flag, but Dennis Wagner took advantage of his superior knowledge of the track to make a bold move from the third position to challenge for the lead.

Collins rode the cushion to the front, though, and Wagner and Brown were battling hard for the second spot. As the filed crossed for the first lap, Wagner spun wildly into the infield with a flattened left front tire. That gave Collins the point for the restart, with Brown, Zimbardi, Paige Polyak, and George Suprick in tow.

Zimbardi hung close to the leader as they closed in on the rear of the field. Collins looked to the inside to lap a car, and that opened up the top for Zimbardi.

Polyak had moved into third during the eight-lap skein. Brown continued to hold off Suprick and Parker Evans. Collins got away cleanly, and he maintained a cushion of several car lengths as he approached the rear of the field once again.

This time, though, he had difficulty getting by the slower machines. Collins closed in rapidly on a car coming through the third and fourth corners. He made contact as they came off turn four, sending both cars around. Another back marker had nowhere to go, and struck Collins' disabled car.

Collins' misfortune put Zimbardi up front, with Polyak, Brown, Suprick, and Evans right behind. Polyak looked to the inside as the leaders roared into turn one, but Zimbardi had enough smoke to pull away coming off turn two. Polyak got another shot at Zimbardi on the final restart, with four laps remaining, but Zimbardi was well prepared. He led the way for the final circuits.

Zimbardi, Polyak, Brown, and Suprick were the first four to cross the finish line. Joe Trenca moved up to fifth in the final standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/zimbardi-takes-ascs-glory-at-mrp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Legends Take The Stage At Sprint Car HoF​*
Champion drivers Dave Blaney of Ohio, Bobby Davis, Jr., of Tennessee, and Mark Kinser of Indiana, builder Chuck Merrill of Illinois, and media members Dave Argabright of Indiana - a SPEED SPORT contributor - and William "Windy" McDonald of Arizona took center stage Saturday afternoon as they were officially inducted into the Nat'l Sprint Car Hall of Fame in Knoxville, Iowa.

Emcee Dr. Pat Sullivan, and a crowd of 260 guests enjoyed the three-hour ceremony, which honored the exceptional careers of eight inductees.

The families of deceased inductees Larry Beckett (grandson Larry Beckett III and granddaughter Lauren Beckett Kelley) and George Nesler (grandson George Nesler III and great-grandson George Nesler IV) were on hand to accept their relatives' honors.

Nat'l Sprint Car Hall of Famers who were present were Tom Bigelow, Jeff Bloom, Allan Brown, Ralph Capitani, Shane Carson, Jerry "Scratch" Daniels, Larry Dickson, Lanny Edwards, Ray Lee Goodwin, Karl Kinser, Casey Luna, Lynn Paxton, Newton "Buzz" Rose, Ron Shaver, Steve Stapp, Bob Trostle, Bobby Ward, Kenny Woodruff and Gordon Woolley.

Also in attendance in the Dyer-Hudson Hall on the Marion County Fairgrounds were family members of the following NSCHoF inductees: Lou Blaney (wife Katie Blaney), Bud Carson (son Shane Carson), John Gerber (son Jim Gerber) and Elbert "Babe" Stapp (son Steve Stapp).

The program was dedicated to the memory of recently deceased Nat'l Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductees Rollie Beale, Gary Bettenhausen, Anthony "Andy" Granatelli, Harold Leep, D. William "Speedy Bill" Smith, A.J. Watson and Kramer Williamson, and deceased National Induction Committee members Marty Little and Dennis Wood.

Nat'l Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum Foundation board president Jeff Savage presented the 2014 President's Award to museum volunteer and past museum board president Andy Clark of nearby Oskaloosa, Iowa. This year's twenty-fifth NSCHoF induction banquet again featured dual large-screen televisions showing photos organized by videographer Kris Krohn.

In a surprise announcement prior to the dinner, museum executive director Bob Baker and board president Jeff Savage revealed that the North American Sprint Car Poll's "Outstanding Contribution to the Sport Award" will now be permanently named in honor of poll founder, former museum executive director and current curator Thomas J. Schmeh in recognition of his twenty-five years with the museum foundation.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/legends-take-the-stage-at-sprint-car-hof/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Drivers Prep For Eastern Storm​*
The eighth Eastern Storm Presented by RW and Partners hits Pennsylvania and New Jersey June 3-8 as five tracks host the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Cars.

Thanks to the generous continuing "Eastern Storm" support of RW Motorsports of Lederach, Pa. and its participating partners, drivers will compete for point fund bonuses in addition to their earned prize winnings.

The champion's bonus will be $750, with $500 targeted for the runner-up, $350 for third, $250 for fourth and $150 for fifth. Contributing vendors include Detweiler Hershey, Pecora Corporation, Pennoni Associates, Inc., Schaedler Yesco Distribution, Edwards M. Roberts, CPA & Associates, P.C. and Award Printing and Copy Center. These incentives are in addition to the $6,000-to-win prize for victory at each of the five events.

The series debuts on Tuesday night, June 3, with the "Jesse Hockett Classic" at Grandview Speedway in Bechtelsville, Penn. Race two unfolds at Lincoln Speedway in New Oxford, Pa. Wednesday June 4 and Thursday night's June 5 race is at New Egypt Speedway in New Jersey. The series concludes with Saturday races June 7 at Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway and a Sunday race June 8 at Susquehanna Speedway Park in Newberrytown, Penn.

Bryan Clauson of Noblesville, Ind. is the defending "Eastern Storm" Champ (2012 and 2013) and sits third in the latest National standings, 34 behind leader Brady Bacon of Broken Arrow, Okla. Second-ranking Dave Darland of Lincoln, Ind. is 29 behind the leader and is the only driver to repeat as a winner this season, scoring three wins, including the most recent "Tony Hulman Classic" at Terre Haute, Ind. May 21.

Levi Jones will not be competing as a driver but has a record six ""Eastern Storm" wins and three titles (2007, 2010 & 2011). Cole Whitt won three times on his way to the 2008 and 2009 championships and has moved on to NASCAR competition.

Clauson won the 2012 race at Grandview but Daron Clayton was the winner last year. Grandview, of the nine tracks which have hosted the "Eastern Storm" series, leads all others, hosting its seventh race during this year's campaign.

One driver still seeking his initial "Eastern Storm" victory is fourth-ranking Tracy Hines. He trails Bacon by 50 points, with 74 points available at each venue.

Drivers battling for USAC's AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car "rookie of the year" honors include Jarett Andretti and Shane Cockrum, who will be visiting all five tracks in their first "Eastern Storm" appearance.

Darland's Terre Haute win was his 50th in USAC Sprint Car competition, leaving him just two short of Tom Bigelow's all-time leading total of 52. Hines has 46 wins, which includes a win this year at Gas City, Ind. Bacon, Clauson, Justin Grant, Clayton and Hunter Schuerenberg have also tasted victory this year.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-drivers-prep-for-eastern-storm/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Keeps Rolling Along At Florence​*
Jimmy Owens led a Club 29 Race Cars sweep of the top two spots Saturday night at Florence Speedway.

Owens took the lead from Duane Chamberlain just past the halfway mark and went on to win his third career Ralph Latham Memorial Race sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

Darrell Lanigan, who builds the Club 29 Race Cars out of his shop just a few miles from the race track finished second to Owens followed by Don O'Neal, Scott Bloomquist and John Blankenship.

"The car was just rolling," said Owens, who has won three of out the last four LOLMDS events. "I was thankful they went out and redid the bottom of the race track. Starting seventh, I felt a little bit better at my chances. The fans here always get to see a good show. He (Chamberlain) was running the top and I decided I could run the low line better during the mid-part of the race. Once I got by him, I moved back to the top. Last week we moved to the bottom and it kind of bit us."

Chamberlain was looking for the biggest win of his racing career. He set overall fast time for the night, and then rocketed to the lead at the start of the main event, looking to continue his momentum. He held the top spot for the first 25 laps of the race until Owens forged ahead.

O'Neal then took over the second spot and ran in that position until Lanigan, who started 12th, passed him with 10 laps to go. Lanigan could not make up any ground on the front-running Owens.

"Congrats to Jimmy on the win. We just started too far back, but when they worked on the track, that helped a lot," Lanigan said. "It's good to come here close to home and run well. Our program has been really good this year.

Building these cars with Ronnie Stuckey has really kept us at the shop busy over the last year. Hopefully the wins will keep coming and we can have a great year."

O'Neal maintains to hold on to the series points lead.

"We always seem to be near the front here at Florence," O'Neal said. "Our car was good tonight, we were just a little bit off. I am sure it was real a good race for the fans to watch. Jimmy has gained a lot of ground on us in the last few weeks. We need to start getting some more wins."

In preliminary action, Duane Chamberlain set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) amongst the 36 entrants, with a lap of 16.479 seconds.

*The finish:*

Jimmy Owens, Darrell Lanigan, Don O'Neal, Scott Bloomquist, John Blankenship, Kent Robinson, Steve Francis, Rod Conley, Mike Marlar, Jared Landers, Eddie Carrier Jr., Dustin Linville, Dennis Erb Jr., Jason Papich, Earl Pearson Jr., Ray Cook, Jesse Lay, Jason Hughes, Scott James, Duane Chamberlain, Greg Johnson, Nick Latham, R.J. Conley, Michael Chilton, Justin Ratliff, Randy Weaver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/owens-keeps-rolling-along-at-florence/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Visits Iowa, Minn., N.D. In June​*
Five big events in Iowa, Minnesota and South Dakota kick off the month of June for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy.

More than $10,000 to win is up for grabs during the 100-hour stint, with upwards of $100,000 in total prize money on the table for the undisputed Best of the Best in open-wheel dirt modified racing.

Action kicks off at the high-banked quarter-mile Marshalltown Speedway in Marshalltown, Iowa, on Tuesday. Pits open at 4:00, grandstands open at 5:00 and hot laps begin at 7:00 with racing to follow. The Iron Man Challenge featuring USRA Stock Cars and USRA B-Mods will round out the triple-threat program.

Adult grandstand tickets are $17, kids ages 6-12 are $5 and children 5 and under get in for free. Pit passes are $35. Fans can find coupons good for $2 off adult admission at all five Casey's General Store locations in Marshalltown.

The Marshalltown Speedway is located 1.5 miles east of SR 14 on US 30 to Exit 186, then 2.0 miles north (1308 E. Olive St., Marshalltown, IA 50158). 
For more information call (515) 432-4703 or (641) 752-9676 or visit www.marshalltownspeedway.com online.

On Wednesday, action moves two hours north to the Hancock County Speedway in Britt, Iowa. Gates open at 5:30 with hot laps at 7 p.m. and racing to follow. The Iron Man Challenge featuring USRA Stock Cars will also be in competition.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/usmts-visits-iowa-minn-n-d-in-june/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Viso Again In Stadium Trucks​*
E.J. Viso took his second Menards Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS victory in as many days at the Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix Saturday, besting 16-year-old Scotty Steele by 1.540 seconds in the high-flying Stadium Super Trucks.

Viso, 29, inherited the lead from Steele on lap three of five around the 2.35-mile race circuit, and cruised to victory lane. Despite his smooth drive, Viso's Momo/Gridstar truck experienced his biggest challenge after taking the checkered flag halfway through his cool-down lap.

Viso displayed the tough nature of the trucks, which are modeled after scaled-down TRAXXAS radio control trucks, buy rolling it in a failed attempt at a victory burnout. In true TRAXXAS fashion, track workers pushed the truck back on its wheels, with Viso still strapped inside. He drove his perfect truck straight to victory lane.

"I don't know what happened I think something is wrong with my truck, it can only go fast. When I go slow it just flips upside down," the Venezuelan driver joked with series owner Robby Gordon. "It's super exciting every time I jump in the truck. It was a short race and I had to start attacking from the beginning, but it was a lot of fun again and I look forward to going for a weekend sweep Sunday.

Four steel ramps were positioned throughout the course, with the trucks jumping as much as 15 feet in the air and more than 100 feet down course bringing cheers and gasps from the huge Belle Isle crowd.

"This is my second podium after finishing third at Las Vegas last year," said Steele. "This is a much faster track than what Caesars Palace was in Vegas and I feel like I did a really nice job today. I was aggressive from the start, and while I made a few mistakes, I held off Aaron (Bambach) for third for my best finish."

Bambach drove a smooth and fast race, making few mistakes in his first weekend of driving a Stadium Super Truck. The veteran road course racer who has competed several times at the Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix in different series, drove the BZ's Twisted Blend/3deminsional.com truck without putting a mark on it en route to third-place finish.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/its-viso-again-in-stadium-trucks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Viso Sweeps Stadium Truck Weekend​*
E.J. Viso completed a weekend sweep of three Menards Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS races, taking Sunday's race in front of a massive audience at the Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix.

Viso's Momo/Gridstar truck dominated a weekend of thrilling truck racing.
"I am obviously starting to feel more comfortable with the truck," Viso said. "It was a great weekend and a great track. This new series is going to be the next thing, it's really catching on with the fans, sponsors and drivers.

"The trucks are very fun to drive and I had a blast. This is only my second opportunity in the trucks, and I hope there are many others. Now I am looking forward to X Games next weekend in Austin (Texas) which I am sure is going to be a different animal but I am ready for that challenge."

Burt Jenner's Gladiator truck led going to the final lap with Viso in close pursuit. Viso overtook Jenner in turn four of the 2.35-mile street circuit as the two went side by side through the 90-degree right hand corner.

Viso and Jenner touched in close racing quarters, which moved Jenner out of the racing groove allowing Arie Luyendyk Jr.'s Quicken Loans truck and Robby Gordon's Menards/TRAXXAS sponsored machine to move to second and third respectively, which is where they finished.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/viso-sweeps-traxxas-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Subaru Rally Team USA Takes USPR Rally​*
Subaru Rally Team USA's David Higgins and Craig Drew dominated the Susquehannock Trail Performance Rally, the fourth round of the Rally America National Championship, on May 30-31.

It is the third overall victory for the team this season to widen their Rally America points standings lead.

Higgins and Drew won all twelve stages while being first on the road and drove flawlessly while their closest rivals, FY Racing's Adam Yeoman and Jordan Schulze, gave chase until Yeoman crashed into a tree on Stage 9. The drivers were reported uninjured.

With Higgins building a comfortable lead into the last stages of STPR, George Plsek and Paddy Robinson stayed steady to take second in class. Plsek credited his first national podium to just driving his own race and not letting the possibility of finishing on the national podium to force him into any mistakes.

Vindication came for Super Production's Nick Roberts and Rhianon Gelsomino who amazingly placed third overall and won their class in the process. The team lost their primary car when it caught fire at the Oregon Trail Rally three weeks prior and accelerated the build of their backup car in time to enter STPR. Roberts and Gelsomino overcame suspension damage from a Stage 1 jump and the car ultimately stayed problem free to give them a chance for victory.

Despite winning eight of the twelve stages in their class, Dillon Van Way and Andrew Edwards were leading STPR until their engine failed on Stage 14. In a great display of sportsmanship, Roberts towed Van Way's car into the last service of the day, which allowed Van Way to start the last stage under his own power. Van Way could not finish, however, resulting in him placing fourth place in class.

Evan Cline and Greg Dorman took second in Super Production, followed by class newcomers Mark Piatkowski and Robert Maciejski to round out the podium. It is Piatkowski and Maciejski's first national podium in just their first national rally.

Dillon Van Way will keep his Super Production standings lead and Nick Roberts keeps it close by 4 points in second.

Team O'Neil Rally School's drivers in their Ford Fiestas swept the Two-Wheel Drive (2WD) podium. Rookie of the Year candidates, Troy and Jeremy Miller, took their third podium finish this year and their first ever in the top spot. Andrew Comrie-Picard and Ole Holter's second place keeps them in the 2WD standings lead, and co-driver John Hall helped Panos Karpidas land on his first national 2WD podium in third.

James Robinson and Brian Penza continued their B-SPEC Class domination in their Honda Fit with a fourth straight win. However, a scary moment happened when B-SPEC rivals Tracey Gardiner and Tabitha Lohr survived a multiple rollover on Stage 10. They were transported to the local hospital for evaluation and were quickly released and seen at the victory circle in good spirits.

Troy Miller's 2WD victory moves him into second in the 2WD points standings, and James Robinson will assume third.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/subaru-rally-team-usa-takes-uspr-rally/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Winners Spark Lucas Off Road Races​*
The Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series, presented by GEICO, was back in action under the lights at Wild West Motorsports Park, and Saturday, some of the series' lesser-known drivers had those lights shining brightly on them.

On the same night, a couple of serious, longer term accomplishments were made out on track, and for the fans who packed the grandstands, the drivers put on one heck of a show.

*Modified Kart*

In the first race of the evening, the Modified Karts put on a much cleaner race than last night, though there were still a few odd moments. The first of those moments came in the very first corner, as points leader Christopher Polvoorde got rolled, and several other drivers were caught out in the same incident.

While all the other drivers were able to get clear and take the restart (race officials called for a full restart), Polvoorde's kart was too badly damaged to go any further, a crushing blow for the driver who came into this weekend with the largest points lead of any class in the series.

Broc Dickerson scored his first Modified Kart podium in the national series with his second place finish, and rounding out the podium was Mamer in third. Fourth went to Naughton in the #554 Steele Racing/ReadyLift Off Road Suspension entry, and fifth was her close friend Deegan in the #538 Dirt Princess/4 Wheel Parts kart.

*Pro 2 Unlimited*

First out onto the full-length track were the Pro 2 Unlimiteds. Once again, Brian Deegan jumped out to the top spot early, and he led in the #38 Rockstar Energy Drink/Makita Power Tools Ford at the end of lap one. Right behind Deegan came Rob MacCachren in second, RJ Anderson in third, Marty Hart in fourth, and Carl Renezeder in fifth. Deegan and MacCachren started to move just a little bit clear of the pack over the first few laps, but on lap four, Anderson closed back in on MacCachren, who'd lost a few truck lengths to Deegan. On the next lap, Hart suddenly pulled off between turns one and two, and with his truck sitting in a vulnerable spot, race officials called for a full course yellow. Hart's demise moved Renezeder up to fourth and Jeremy McGrath to fifth, but on the restart lap, the order up and down the order got shuffled dramatically.

Anderson spun at turn one on the restart lap, which dropped him to seventh, and put McGrath up to fifth in the No. 2 Loctite/Maxxis Tires Chevrolet. Renezeder then got by Menzies for second with a nice pass coming out of turn three, and while Menzies just got into the back of Renezeder as the two exited the same corner on the next lap, it was only Menzies who was affected. Menzies spun himself and dropped to seventh, and this moved Woods, McGrath, and Spaccarelli up to third, fourth, and fifth.

Up front, it was two very different looking trucks who had a shot at the win. Deegan was looking pristine after running out front all race. Renezeder's charge for the win subsided late, as Deegan was just edging away slightly, and he brought home the win to sweep the weekend; Deegan's third win in a row puts him even further up on the rest of the field in this year's title fight. Renezeder finished up second, with Woods taking third.

*Pro Buggy Unlimited*

After a brutal Pro 2 Unlimited race, the Pro Buggy Unlimiteds cleaned things up nicely, as they ran the entire race without a single caution flag. Chad George started fifth, but sliced his way up to second on lap one, just behind the leader, Kevin McCullough. Garrett George ran in third, with Eric Fitch fourth and Steve Greinke fifth.

That closeness didn't last long, though, as Greinke started to catch McCullough, if ever so slightly, on lap twelve, and was certainly putting some distance on the George cousins behind. Greinke then erased that hard work on the final lap, as he nearly stalled in turn two, giving away any last chance he might have had to make a push for the win.

Out front, it was McCullough who drove a masterful race and after going winless despite a myriad strong runs in the Limited Buggy division, McCullough got his first career national series win. Second went to Greinke, with Chad George third. Fourth place was Garrett George and rounding out the top five was Minnier.

*Pro Lite Unlimited*

After a surprising run in qualifying and a six-spot inversion of those qualifying results, it was Brandon Arthur who started out front in Pro Lite Unlimited.

Anderson muscled Smith in a bid for fourth at turn two on the second lap, and when Smith seemed to hesitate a bit into the next corner, Anderson got him easily with a smooth outside line. On the next lap, Smith then had a very ugly crash, as he dug his nose in on the landing of the big tabletop jump into turn two. Smith was sent high into the air in a scary end-for-end wreck, before coming down on his wheels in a truck with heavy front end damage. Safety crews were on the scene quickly, and the race was red flagged due to the severity of the crash, yet after a few moments, Smith was able to climb out and walk to the ambulance after waving to the crowd.

Once the incident was all cleared up, racing resumed on lap five, with Arthur, Hart, Deegan, Anderson, and Sheldon Creed now running in the top five. Both Deegan and Anderson got by Hart going into, through, and out of turn one on the restart lap, but Anderson then slowed slightly coming down the hill out of turn four, and he dropped several spots down the order. Deegan was already up to second now, and Anderson's issue put Creed up to third, with Hart now fourth and Ryan Beat fifth in the No. 51 Lunarpages Web Hosting/Hart and Huntington Dodge.

Up front, Arthur was driving great, and despite being out of gearing with 100 or so yards to go on the front straight, he was leading some vastly more experienced drivers, and not really giving them any place to make ground on him. A full course caution on lap 10, brought out thanks to debris on the track at turn two, gave those behind Arthur the chance to make a move on the restart, but he got a great drive on that restart and easily retained the lead.

However, Deegan then managed to get alongside Arthur going up the long hill to turn four, only to have Arthur force him wide in turn four, and Arthur held his lead.

When racing resumed on lap 25, it was now Hart, Beat, Fishback, Creed, and Casey Currie in the top five. In a one-lap final run to the checkered flag, Hart easily kept the competition at bay, as he brought home a terrific first career win in the class. Fishback finished a career best second, third was well-earned by Creed, fourth was Beat, and fifth across the line was Currie. However, Currie was disqualified after failing post-race tech, which put Kyle Lucas up to fifth.

*Pro 4 Unlimited*

In the final race of the weekend, some history was on the line for points leader Kyle LeDuc. With a win tonight, LeDuc would complete his second straight weekend sweep in Reno, and would also pull himself level with Carl Renezeder for the most Pro 4 Unlimited wins in series history. Renezeder took the lead on the opening lap in his No. 1 Lucas Oil/General Tire Nissan.

On lap 15, Renezeder closed quickly on Rob MacCachren after having lost the lead, but a full course yellow, which turned into a red flag, momentarily brought that race to a halt. On the final lap, Johnson had a half spin in turn one, which dropped him to seventh, and moved Fortin and Greg Adler up to fourth and fifth. Up front, it was all Kyle LeDuc once again, as he got his Renezeder-equaling 26th Pro 4 Unlimited win in the series, and made it not only his second straight Reno sweep, but also his second straight weekend sweep of the season. Renezeder was again a close second, with MacCachren third, Fortin fourth, and Adler fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/new-winners-spark-lucas-off-road-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mitsubishi Targets Pikes Peak Hill Climb​*
Mitsubishi Motors North America Inc. will compete in the Electric Modified Division of the prestigious 2014 Pikes Peak Int'l Hill Climb with a pair of technologically-advanced MiEV Evolution III 100 percent electric-powered purpose-built race cars in the 92nd running of the event on June 29 near Colorado Springs, Colo.

First run in 1916, the annual Pikes Peak Int'l Hill Climb is a treacherous 12.42-mile/156 corner road course through the Rocky Mountains in Colorado commencing at an elevation of 9,390 feet and finishing at 14,110 feet - nearly three miles above sea level. The Pikes Peak race is the second oldest motorsports event in the United States after the Indianapolis 500.

"Pikes Peak is an excellent laboratory for testing our advanced MiEV (Mitsubishi innovative Electric Vehicle) technology," said Don Swearingen, executive vice president Mitsubishi Motors North America Inc. "It not only features high elevations but also a range of weather conditions to challenge the performance and reliability of our technology."

Last year's talented driving duo of Hiroshi Masuoka and Greg Tracy will return for this year's Mitsubishi Motors EV race team effort at winning the Electric Modified Division.

Finishing in second place in the EV Division at Pikes Peak last year, Masuoka is a former two-time Dakar Rally overall champion while Tracy - last year's third place EV Division finisher - is a six-time Pikes Peak motorcycle champion.

Building upon the innovative four electric motor drivetrain (two front/two rear) based on a modified high-output version of the production Mitsubishi i-MiEV electric vehicle motor and Mitsubishi Motors' highly acclaimed advanced Super All-Wheel Control (S-AWC) all-wheel drive technology, numerous key improvements have been made to this year's MiEV Evolution III entries. These changes include:

- A significant power increase from the electric motors to 450 kW (603 bhp), up from last year's 400 kW (536 bhp)

- A redesigned tube-frame chassis with new structural materials for reduced weight

- A completely redesigned and wind tunnel-optimized front bodywork/spoiler for more downforce

- A redesign of the Super All-Wheel Control (S-AWC) system for improved handling and traction control performance

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oad/mitsubishi-targets-pikes-peak-hill-climb/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Highlights: WoO Sprints Attica OH May 30th​*





*Highlights: WoO Sprints I-96 Speedway May 31st​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Watch LIVE: "Mediacom Shootout" World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars Knoxville Raceway June 14th, 2014​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*10 Questions: Joey Saldana​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*NASCAR Modifies Mudsummer Classic Format​*
NASCAR has made a series of format enhancements to the second annual NASCAR Camping World Truck Series race at Eldora Speedway, scheduled for July 23.

Among the enhancements, aimed to bolster the emphasis on both driver skill and team strategy, are:

- Pit stops during competition cautions are now optional, whereas they were mandatory in last year's inaugural event.

- Each qualifying race will now be 10 laps each. Last year, each race was eight laps.

- A random draw will determine qualifying order. Last year, practice speeds dictated the qualifying order.

- Owner points will be awarded to the top five team owners whose trucks do not transfer to the main feature. Last season, teams that did not advance to the main feature did not earn owner points.

"Last year's inaugural event at Eldora Speedway was an incredible success, and these enhancements will only increase the excitement for our fans," said Chad Little, NASCAR Camping World Truck Series managing director.

"NASCAR continually works with team owners and drivers to ensure that NASCAR fans get what they've come to expect out of the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series - close, thrilling racing, every single lap."

The event continues to showcase a traditional two-lap qualifying session, five qualifying races, one last-chance race and a champion's provisional to determine the 30-truck starting field. The top 20 in owner points entering the event will have a guaranteed starting position.

The overall race procedures for the Mudsummer Classic are as follows:
Qualifying

- Two-lap, single-truck qualifying determines starting position for the qualifying races with random draw determining the qualifying order.
Qualifying Races

- Five qualifying races will be held at 10 laps each and only green flag laps are counted.

- Lineup for the qualifying races will be based on qualifying speeds.

- The top five trucks in qualifying will start on the pole for their respective qualifying races with four locked-in trucks (top 20 in driver points) starting in each qualifying race.

- Five trucks from each qualifying race will transfer to the feature - four locked-in trucks and one non-locked-in truck.

- Upon completion of the qualifying races, 25 trucks will earn spots in the feature race.
Last Chance Race

- The lineup will be based on finishing position from the qualifying races and the race will be 15 laps with only green flag laps counted.

- Top-four finishers transfer to the feature and start in positions 26-29.

- The 30th starting position goes to the most recent past series champion. If the position is not filled by an eligible champion, it will be assigned to the next highest finishing truck of the Last Chance Race.

- Owner points will be awarded to the top five team owners whose trucks do not transfer into the feature.
Feature

- The race will be 150 laps divided into three segments of 60, 50 and 40 laps with competition cautions at the breaks on Lap 60 and Lap 110.

- Caution laps will not count during the competition cautions and positions cannot be improved on pit road.

- Teams are not required to pit during the competition cautions. Those teams that do not elect to pit, may remain on the track and start in front of the pitting teams.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cks/nascar-modifies-mudsummer-classic-format/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NDRL Unveils Engine Builder Award​*
The Nat'l Dirt Racing League introduced their Engine Builder of the Year program and title sponsor Total Seal Piston Rings on Tuesday.

The program is aimed to reward the engine builders who have such a large stake in the success of the racers that compete with the NDRL. The program will also offer up some bragging rights in addition to cash and prizes that are being awarded. "We wanted to give the engine builders some recognition and some show of appreciation for giving these guys what they need to be successful. The program awards consistency but it also rewards winning.

We are very happy to be able to give something back to those guys. They deserve some credit for all that they do," said NDRL Marketing Director Jason Babyak.

NDRL partner Total Seal Piston Rings will become the program's the title sponsor. Total Seal is used by almost every major engine builder in the Dirt Racing market. Total Seal Rings are also found in race winning engines in NASCAR, Indy-Car, IMCA, Off-Road and nearly every other form of motorsports.

"Total Seal was literally the perfect fit for this program. They have been a very good partner for the NDRL and when I brought this program to Total Seal's Joey Moriarty he was immediately interested. The engine builders are obviously some of Total Seal's core customers so it was a win-win for them and for the NDRL. We are proud to have Total Seal on board and to represent their brand through the Engine Builder program. And these engine builders have some nice prizes to look forward to as a result of Total Seal and our other partners who have joined in to support the program," Babyak added.

Additional sponsors of the Engine Builder of the Year program include High Velocity Heads, Dyers Top Rods, Cometic Gasket, K1 Technologies and JE Pistons.

After eight events Clements Race Engines of Spartanburg, S.C. leads the standings on the strength of Chris Madden's early season success. Pro Power Racing and Vic Hill Race Engines round out the top three.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/ndrl-unveils-title-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cometic Continues Formula Off-Road Pact​*
Cometic Gasket Inc. is expanding its partnership with SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS and will become the primary sponsor of the Cometic Stadium Super Truck driven by Justin Lofton at X Games Austin this week.

Cometic was a founding partner of the series in 2013, and continues its relationship with the series as its Official Gasket.

In addition to its associate sponsorship position throughout the nine-weekend Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS season, Cometic will take full advantage of the live ABC and ESPN network telecast of X Games Austin June 6-8 with veteran off-road and NASCAR driver Lofton behind the wheel.

"I am very excited and thankful to Cometic Gasket for making this childhood dream of mine a reality," Lofton said. "Being able to race a Stadium Super Truck for an X Games gold medal is absolutely awesome and I know all the fans and viewers on ABC and ESPN are going to enjoy the show we put on.

Big props to Robby Gordon and all his staff for making this happen and I can't wait to get to Austin."

Cometic Gasket Inc., is a leading worldwide supplier of shelf-stock, custom and short-run gaskets for the automotive performance, powersports, original equipment and remanufactured industries. What originally began in 1989, in an 800 square-foot office with limited production facilities and capabilities, has evolved into a 70,000 square-foot, state-of-the-art manufacturing center.

Cometic Gasket is located 30 miles east of Cleveland in Concord Township, Ohio. Today Cometic produces and ships more than 5,000 types of gaskets to customers worldwide.

"Formula Off-Road is a great way for Cometic to market our gaskets and custom engine-sealing solutions to the off-road racing community," said Bob Gorman, CEO of Cometic Gasket Inc. "Justin Lofton is a young and very talented, multi-dimensional racer who we've had a relationship with dating back to 2008. Justin is very capable of racing up front and we have no doubt that when the checkers wave, he'll be on the podium. At the same time, Robby Gordon has done a great job of honoring Mickey Thompson's iconic legacy by bringing back stadium truck racing and reenergizing a proud tradition in American motorsports. The series features a great mix of off-road talent and horsepower and Cometic is proud to showcase our brand not only at X Games Austin, but at all the events."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...metic-continues-formula-off-road-partnership/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Royal Purple Joins GRC's Sarah Burgess​*
Royal Purple will sponsor Red Bull Global Rallycross driver Sarah Burgess in her inaugural foray into the rally car series for the 2014 season.

Burgess will enter her first Red Bull GRC race at the X Games in Austin, June 7, at the Circuit of the Americas.

A native of Australia, Burgess has been drift racing for the past three years in the United States, most recently in the Xtreme Drift Circuit at the wheel of a 2013 Ford Mustang.

The excitement of checkered flag racing is just one of the reasons Burgess made the transition to the Red Bull GRC series. Burgess is one of two female drivers competing in Red Bull GRC this season, and she welcomes the opportunity to be a role model for other women while competing in her 2.0L Ecotec-powered Chevrolet Sonic.

"It's not to say 'you too can be a professional race car driver', it's to show women of all ages that there are no excuses to step outside of your circle of comfort and try something different," said Burgess. "I've been watching the Global Rallycross series grow for the last few years and really make a name for itself.

"To have companies like Red Bull get involved and maintain relationships with Royal Purple and Sylvania says something about the stability of the series, and that's what I want to see as a driver and team owner."

Burgess has been spending numerous hours in the shop working on her Sonic, managing the electrical system in the car and also helping with the metal work, cutting and shaping the Lexan windows and fitting body work.

She has used a variety of Royal Purple products while preparing her car for the Reed Bull GRC action, and will continue utilizing the high performance products throughout the season. Royal Purple's engine oil provides extra insurance for a high-performing and reliable engine. Purple Ice coolant additive keeps the cooling system at an optimal temperature during the fast paced racing, and Royal Purple's multi-purpose lubricant, Max-Film, is a go-to in Burgess' machine shop.

Royal Purple first partnered with Burgess during her 2013 drifting season. She was thrilled for the opportunity to partner with Royal Purple for her run in the Red Bull GRC, noting that in her experience as a driver and fabricator, its high performance synthetic products are second to none.

"We're excited to be a part of Sarah's first year as a driver in the Red Bull Global Rallycross," said Randy Fisher, Royal Purple Marketing Director. "Her hands on involvement in her race car, tenacity in her work ethic and support of Royal Purple products make her an Outperformer in our eyes."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/royal-purple-joins-grcs-sarah-burgess/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Joins Short List Of WoO Contenders​*
All Joey Saldana wanted was to show some improvement on the race track this season. He just had no idea it would be so much, so soon.

Saldana, a veteran World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series driver for Motter Motorsports, thought his team made solid progress late last year.

They'd become pretty strong at season's end - even winning a race - but nothing like what the No. 71m car has accomplished this season. Three wins and 12 fastest qualifying times through May 23 put Saldana second in the standings, a single point behind defending champion Daryn Pittman.

"I'm very surprised, honestly," Saldana said. "I know a lot of the bigger teams have a lot of engines. We have four engines. One is three years old.

It's not like we're out spending half a million dollars on an engine program.

We're just taking what we have, refining it, and being competitive."
Saldana's no stranger to winning races, though.

He won 20 events for Kasey Kahne Racing, one of the series' premier teams, in 2009. After KKR and Saldana went in different directions prior to 2013, Saldana found himself with a team aching to reach the top of the sprint-car mountain. It reminded Saldana of when the 42-year-old Indiana native was an eager young driver ready to prove his worth.

"Maybe this style of team just suits me better," Saldana said. "We're low key, we don't really get a lot of exposure unless we run really well like we have been. This type of team is the type I've been with a lot. I'm the type of old-school racer who does things like my dad (former IndyCar and sprint car driver Joe Saldana). Whatever you accomplish, you do it on the track and you let your racing do the talking for you."

Saldana's performance speaks volumes. Things have come together for Motter Motorsports, one of the throwback World of Outlaws teams. They don't have the budgets afforded to big-name organizations like KKR or Tony Stewart Racing.

Extra engines and multiple cars aren't the only things separating them from the powerhouses.

"I certainly don't have the funding they have and it's a stretch doing what we're doing," said team owner Dan Motter, who is in his second go-around as a team owner after 15 years away from the sport. "We're not a low-budget team, but we don't have a corporate sponsor so we have to watch what we spend and not spend foolishly. We're still running with them and we're beating them, which is really rewarding.







 *Joey Saldana has engineered a complete turnaround with his Motter Motorsports team in their second season together. (Paul Arch photo)​*
"When we get to the race track, Joey knows he's got a car he can win with. Joey can drive a racecar. There's no question about that, but it's like that with any driver out there. If you don't give them a car that can win, they're not going to win."

Qualifying, Motter said, is one of the best ways his team gets a chance to win. Quick times are paramount when cars are so formidable at the front of the pack. It's tough to pass at many tracks, so Saldana's 12 fastest qualifying laps have meant a lot to his team's results and its bottom line.

Saldana's statistics in his second season with Motter reflect the major improvement the No. 71m car has shown on the track. He had seven quick times last year and won only one race. He finished fourth in points largely due to consistent top-10 finishes.

"A top-four in the World of Outlaws is very respectable," Saldana said. "We took that as a positive. This year, we've taken the top-10s we had and turned them into top-fives and wins. We've just got to stay positive and just believe in what we're doing as a team."

There's no denying Saldana's goal. He wants a World of Outlaws championship. He's come agonizingly close - second in 2007, third in 2003 and 2009 - but he still lacks the big prize.

He earned his 87th career victory and the fourth in his time with Motter Motorsports on May 23 in the Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track At Charlotte.

Saldana knows a title is a tough thing to pull off with a small team, but it hasn't kept him from winning. It's not kept him from being optimistic about his chances, either.

"I felt like our season didn't start last year until August, when we got the ball rolling," Saldana said.

"We had the end of last year to build off of, and it's why we're as competitive as we are now. We haven't made major changes. We've just made it work."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/saldana-joins-short-list-of-woo-contenders/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Cancels WoO In Kokomo​*
Rain has forced WoO officials to cancel tonight's World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series race tonight at Kokomo Speedway. The race has been postponed until Tuesday night.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Buckwalter Rules ARDC Midgets​*
Tim Buckwalter won the 25-lap ARDC midget feature Tuesday night at Grandview Speedway.

A field of 29 ARDC Midgets took part in the program with Trevor Kobylarz leading the first four laps with Tim Buckwalter taking the top spot on lap five. Kobylarz fought to take back the lead but gave up the runner spot to Bruce Buckwalter Jr.

At the halfway mark, Tim Buckwatler was the leader over Bruce Buckwalter, Brett Arndt, Steve Buckwalter and Billy Pauch Jr.

By lap 17, Pauch was third and closing on Brett Arndt. With the five laps to go sign showing, Pauch moved into second. Pauch ran short of time and settled for the runner-up spot at Tim Buckwalter took the win.

Making up the top five were Steven Buckwalter, Brett Arndt and Steven Drevicki.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/buckwalter-rules-ardc-midgets/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stockon Dominates Grandview Sprint​*
Chase Stockon was the class of the field as the eighth annual USAC Eastern Storm opened Tuesday night at the Grandview Speedway.

Stockon earned $6,000 for winning the 40-lap Jesse Hockett Classic, an event run in the memory of the "Rocket Man" Jesse Hockett who lost his life in a garage accident.

Chase Stockon was the leader at the drop of the green flag for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series feature with Jon Stanbrough and Justin Grant in the chase. Grant made several challenges at Stanbrough for second on laps six through eight with Stanbrough retaining a solid hold on second.

Stanbrough then closed the gap on Stockon but never offered a challenge for the lead. Justin Grant, Dave Darland and Brady Bacon were not mixing it up for third with Darland taking a hold on third on lap 11.

A light mist began to fall on lap 15, but that never stopped the three wide racing throughout the field. Then on lap 21, the yellow flag was displayed due to the amount of ran now accumulating on the speedway. The USAC sprint cars were sent to the pits. At the same time, an electrical issue developed with the track lights, so the electrician and maintenance team used the rain delay as an opportunity to make electrical repairs.

After a 30-minute delay, the USAC sprints returned to the speedway with 21 laps in the book. The recently fallen rain made the track super fast and Stockon just checked out from the rest of the field when green flag racing resumed.

Stanbrough immediately went on the defense as Darland took a run at the runner-up spot. Grant and Bacon reeled in Darland and Stanbrough as there was a four car race for second with Stockon holding a comfortable lead.

In the closing laps, Stockon was working his way masterfully around the slower traffic as Stanbrough came up short to challenge for the win. Darland finished third with fourth and Bacon fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/stockon-dominates-grandview-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thorson To Wheel Fike No. 3 In Illinois​*
With the Keith Kunz Motorsports team taking the weekend from midget competition to prepare for Indiana Midget Week, which kicks off June 11 at Gas City (Ind.) I-69 Speedway, up-and-coming racer Tanner Thorson will be hopping into the Fike family's No. 3 midget for Illinois Speed Week.

Thorson, who posted a picture of himself being fitted for the familiar No. 3 on Twitter, will follow the Lucas Oil POWRi Midget Series for four consecutive nights.

Illinois Speed Week kicks off Thursday (June 5) at Quincy Raceway and continues with events at Lincoln, Macon and Belle-Clair Speedways.

While Thorson will be among the contenders each night, his Keith Kunz Motorsports teammates Christopher Bell and Rico Abreu will take the weekend off. Bell is scheduled to race non-winged sprint cars in Indiana, while Abreu continues to recover from a broken collarbone suffered May 25 at Wisconsin's Angell Park Speedway.

Bell, who was last year's Illinois Speed Week champion, currently leads the POWRi standings with seven victories. Zach Daum enters the weekend second in the standings with Thorson third.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/thorson-to-wheel-fike-no-3-in-illinois/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fonda WoO LMS Event Moved To 2015​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series is postponing its lone appearance this season in New York, scheduled for June 19 at Fonda Speedway, to 2015 when it is expected to be part of a larger swing through the Northeast.

"Our goal as a series is to always put on the best show possible for our fans," said World of Outlaws Late Model Series director Tim Christman. "We were unable to secure an event to run in conjunction with Fonda this year, and rather than put on a subpar showing in a region with limited late model competitors to join us, we will focus on building a bigger swing through the Northeast in 2015."

Coming off a huge weekend at West Virginia's Tyler County Speedway, the World of Outlaws Late Models are back in action Thursday night in the Fulton Bank 50 at Delaware International Raceway in Delmar, Del.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/woo-lms-fonda-event-moved-to-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bull GRC Joins X Games Austin​*
Red Bull Global Rallycross will contest the second round of its 2014 championship on Saturday as part of X Games Austin.

For the first time, X Games will be held at Circuit of the Americas, the home of Formula One's United States Grand Prix and one of the most advanced grand prix circuits in the world.

"We look forward to participating at X Games this weekend in Austin as part of our multi-year collaboration," said Colin Dyne, Red Bull GRC CEO. "Circuit of the Americas is one of the greatest race circuits in the world, and we are proud to be competing at a venue of such incredible caliber."

The allure of X Games promises a field of 20 Supercars, the largest field in Red Bull GRC history. Series regulars Scott Speed, Ken Block, Brian Deegan and Tanner Foust will be joined by fellow X Games medalist Travis Pastrana, as well as legendary motocross and off-road champion Ricky Johnson in his rallycross debut. GRC Lites graduates and Supercar rookies Austin Dyne and Joni Wiman will also be taking part in the event.

After an exciting debut season in 2013, GRC Lites will also make its season debut at X Games Austin and compete at every remaining Red Bull GRC event. Young stars Mitchell DeJong and Kevin Eriksson will return from the 2013 season, while Nelson Piquet Jr. will become the first driver in series history to compete in both Supercars and GRC Lites.

The broadcast of Red Bull Global Rallycross at X Games Austin will be shown live on Saturday, June 7. The broadcast will begin at 1:30 p.m. ET on ESPN and will continue on ABC at 2 p.m. ET with the conclusion of the event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/red-bull-grc-joins-x-games-austin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Stops Eastern Storm Sprints​*
After a 90-minute rain delay at the Lincoln Speedway Wednesday night, the USAC and URC sprint car doubleheader was cancelled due to rain.

The AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series feature was on the track at the time the rain began to fall.

With USAC only coming east once per year, the only option is to reschedule the event in 2015. USAC will run a complete show plus the make-up feature. URC will be part of the program and run two features as well in 2015.

Dave Darland set a track record during qualifying, turning a 15.174-second lap of the three-eighths-mile track.

Hunter Schuerenburg, C.J. Leary and Jon Stanbrough won heats with Daron Clayton topping the semi.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/rain-stops-eastern-storm-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big Payout For USAC Thanksgiving Bash​*
Southwest sprint car participants are circling Nov. 28-29 in their 2014 calendars as Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., will host the inaugural Thanksgiving Bash, showcasing USAC's Southwest Sprint Car series in a big-cash non-points concluding USAC's racing season.

The race winner will earn $10,000 and feature starters will be guaranteed $500 to start at the three-eighths-mile dirt oval which hosted USAC events in 1988, 2002 and last year.

Las Cruces' own Rick Ziehl will certainly be among favorites in November. He won the only two previous USAC Sprint races at Southern New Mexico Speedway, in both 2002 and 2013. The other events held there in 1988 were Midget races won by Jack Yeley, Mark Passarelli and Tommy Astone.

Ziehl, USAC's 2003 Southwest Sprint Car Series champion, actually has won four of the last five USAC Sprint races in the "Land of Enchantment," which included a pair of wins at Hollywood Hills Speedway in San Felipe Pueblo in 2003.

"We are very excited for our fans and sponsors to be able to host a great show like this at Southern New Mexico Speedway," said the track's general manager Rue Stone. "Since making the announcement, our phone has not stopped ringing with drivers calling in to let us know they will be here. It's going to be huge."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/big-payout-for-usac-thanksgiving-bash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Rained Out In Tennessee​*
Events at the Lexington 104 Speedway in Lexington, Tenn., scheduled for Friday with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real have been called on account of rain.

With several large storms having moved through the area, and several more on the way, the grounds of the Lexington 104 Speedway have become saturated and impassable.

ASCS officials are working with the promoter at the Lexington 104 Speedway to work out a make-up date for the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real.

Events at the I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark. are still on for Saturday with races scheduled to begin at 7:30 p.m. (CT).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-rained-out-in-tennessee/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Buckwalter Rules ARDC Midgets​*
Steve Buckwalter won Thursday night's ARDC midget race at New Egypt Speedway.

Buckwalter led the race from the outset, then with five laps to go, Alex Bright took the top spot. Buckwalter regained the lead and went on victory.

Brenden Bright, Bruce Buckwalter Jr. and Trevor Kobylarz rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/buckwalter-rules-ardc-midgets-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagen Hustles To Quincy Score​*
Darren Hagen came from fifth-starting position to take his second POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series win of the season to kick of Illinois Speed Week Thursday night at Quincy Raceway.

Polesitter Michael Pickens took command at the drop of the green flag, while Hagen would begin to work his way towards the front until the caution for the spun car of Garret Aitken slowed his charge. Piloting the RFMS owned-DRC Chassis, Pickens would be slid by Tyler Thomas entering turn one on the restart, but Pickens would return the favor in turn three, resulting in Thomas sliding over the banking and off the track bringing out the third caution.

When racing resumed, second place driver Brad Mosen battled Hagen. Hagen's chase after Mosen would be slowed when Andy Malpocker spun after making contact with another car in turns three and four. Following the caution, green flag racing would be short lived as Mosen brought out the first red flag of the feature upon making contact with one of the infield tires exiting turn four and flipping his race car, collecting Terry Babb, Jason McDougal, Jacob Patton and Nick Bailey.

Upon inheriting second, Hagen challenged Pickens on the restart with both drivers using every bit of the ragged-edged cushion in turns three and four. As Pickens and Hagen began to encounter lap traffic, Hagen took point and never looked back.

As Hagen, Pickens, and Zach Daum began to lap cars, Jason McDougal pushed off the edge of the track in turn three and flipped.

When racing resumed, Hagen pulled away while Tanner Thorson, driving a RFMS-owned DRC would battle teammate Pickens for second. The duo made contact in turns one and two, resulting in Pickens coming to an abrupt halt.

When racing resumed, Hagen led the field to the checkered flag, followed by Tanner Thorson and Zach Daum.

"I've got to give props to my crew chief," said Hagen. "This guy's one of the best in the country; and to the rest of my team as well. I can't thank Great Clips, Shane Hmiel and the rest of my sponsors enough."

Driving his Metric Cycles, Engler-injected, Sawyer Chassis, Frank Flud battled polesitter Chris Openshaw from the green flag to take home his first POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series victory.

"These guys are top caliber," said Flud. "I know we run with them at the shootout, but the shootout is a different animal. I wanted to come here and know that I could run with anybody. Scott Sawyer's happy. Mike Ross is happy. I know they're both smiling and I'm smiling."

*The finish:*

Darren Hagen, Tanner Thorson, Zach Daum, Andrew Felker, Austin Brown, Parker Price-Miller, Tyler Thomas, Jake Blackhurst, Chett Gehrke, Seth Motsinger, Spencer Bayston, Ryan Criswell, Terry Babb, Garrett Aitken, Daniel Robinson, Colten Cottle, Andy Malpocker, Jacob Patton, Nick Bailey, Michael Pickens, Jake Neuman, Jason McDougal, Brad Mosen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/hagen-hustles-to-quincy-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Clauson In New Egypt Thriller​*
Bryan Clauson took the lead with only two laps remaining to win Thursday night's AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series feature at New Egypt Speedway.

Looking for his first USAC victory, C.J. Leary led the first 28 laps of the three-eighths-mile dirt track, but Clauson ran him down late in the event.

Clauson and Leary swapped the lead twice on lap 28 and on the final lap, Leary and Clauson were side-by-side down the backstretch. Clauson brought the crowd to its feet with his run off of turn four on his way to the checkered flag. Clauson won the thriller over Leary to earn the $6,000 top prize.

"It was a big night for us," Clauson said. "My guys have worked hard the last few nights to figure some things out and we've definitely made gains. He (Leary) did a fantastic job all race, and I really thought we could get him on the last restart, but he got away from us. I started moving around and tried to just make a run at him, and the diamond off turn-two worked enough for us. Cutting the corner down the back is something I've learned here that is key here. I just wanted to break his momentum, and we'd have a shot."

Brady Bacon, Dave Darland and Chase Stockon rounded out the top five.
Bacon set a track record in qualifying with a 15.655-second lap.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-clauson-in-new-egypt-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC SPRINTS: New Egypt Speedway​*
AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series, New Egypt Speedway, New Egypt, N.J., June 5, 2014

*Qualifications:* 1. Brady Bacon, Dynamics 69, 15.655 (Track Record); 2. Bryan Clauson, Stewart/Curb-Agajanian 20, 15.661; 3. Justin Grant, Hery 40, 15.754; 4. Jon Stanbrough, Dutcher 37rw, 15.819; 5. Chase Stockon, 32/TBI 32, 15.838; 6. Landon Simon, LSR 24, 15.879; 7. Dave Darland, Phillips 71p, 15.927; 8. C.J. Leary, Leary 30, 16.000; 9. Kevin Thomas Jr., KT 9K, 16.055; 10. Tracy Hines, Hines 4, 16.073; 11. Jarett Andretti, Andretti 18, 16.075; 12. Chris Windom, Walker 11, 16.077; 13. Daron Clayton, Byram 3r, 16.089; 14. Robert Ballou, Ballou 12, 16.155; 15. Trevor Kobylarz, RT 14, 16.257; 16. Dalten Gabbard, Baldwin 5, 16.284; 17. Mark Smith, Smith 1m, 16.446; 18. Hunter Schuerenberg, Schuerenberg/Nolen 20n, 16.555; 19. Chad Boespflug, Boespflug 98, 16.556; 20. Shane Cockrum, Wade 66, 16.572; 21. Joey Biasi, Biasi B1, 16.776; 22. Mark Bitner, Bitner 15, 16.892; 23. Harris Kohen, Kohen 0, 17.992; 24. Jimmy Carpenter, Carpenter 87, 18.010.

*First Heat (8 laps):* Gabbard, Darland, Bacon, Clayton, Hines, Bitner, Boespflug, Stanbrough.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* Smith, Ballou, Leary, Stockon, Clauson, Andretti, Cockrum, Kohen.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Windom, Schuerenberg, Kobylarz, Grant, Thomas, Biasi, Carpenter, Simon.

*Semi (12 laps):* Stanbrough, Simon, Bitner, Andretti, Boespflug, Cockrum, Biasi, Kohen, Carpenter.

*Feature (30 laps):* Clauson, Leary, Bacon, Darland, Stockon, Hines, Grant, Simon, Schuerenberg, Clayton, Kobylarz, Thomas, Andretti, Smith, Ballou, Boespflug, Bitner, Biasi, Windom, Stanbrough, Gabbard, Cockrum.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-sprints-new-egypt-speedway-3/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Derek Green Is USRA Iron Man​*
Derek Green took home the Iron Man Challenge trophy and $750 paycheck Wednesday night, winning the USRA Stock Car event at the Hancock County Speedway.

From the outside of the second row, Green took the lead on the first lap and never looked back, leading all 20 laps and beating runner-up Calvin Lange to the checkered flag by about six car-lengths.

Current Iron Man point leader Tom Schmitt finished third after starting eighth on the grid, with Decorah drivers Danny Sacquitne and Kyle Falck claiming the fourth and fifth spots, respectively.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/derek-green-is-usra-iron-man/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Rules Hancock County​*
The USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy invaded Hancock County Speedway Wednesday night with Rodney Sanders ending up in victory lane at the end of the 40-lap event.

From the pole position, Stormy Scott took the lead at the drop of the green flag but his twin, Johnny Scott, gained control with right laps complete.

Zack VanderBeek followed into the second spot shortly thereafter and dueled for the top spot with the younger Scott brother, briefly taking the lead on lap 13 before Johnny Scott muscled his way back to the point on lap 14.

The top four battled closely for most of the race until Sanders powered past Johnny Scott on lap 35, and then proceeded to open up a two-second advantage over the final five laps.

Johnny Scott, VanderBeek and Stormy Scott followed the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, across the finish line while nine-time USMTS national champion Kelly Shryock came from 10th to finish fifth.

*The finish:*

Rodney Sanders, Johnny Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Stormy Scott, Kelly Shryock, Ryan Ruter, Casey Arneson, Bryan Rowland, Doug Hillson, Pat Graham, Daniel Hilsabeck, Joey Jensen, Dereck Ramirez, Clayton Wagamon, Jeremy Houle, Josh Most, Trevor Fecht, Bob Gierke, Troy Swearingen, Austin Arneson, Ryan Schaffer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/sanders-rules-hancock-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NCRA Nixes Sport Mod Season​*
National Championship Racing ***'n President C. Ray Hall has decided to cancel the NCRA Sport Mod Series season.

"We just couldn't get enough tracks on board to make it worthwhile for the guys to make it worth their time," Hall said. "That, coupled with the fact that the tracks down there (Oklahoma) pay pretty good for the sport mod division on a weekly basis, I just don't feel we could get enough of a following to make it worth the while for the tracks, fans and the drivers."

The balance of the 2014 race season has been nixed yet the tour may not be done for good.

"We'll take a look at it during the winter and if we can get enough tracks to jump on board then we will have them back for 2015," Hall said. "I understand this is not a popular decision for those who have supported us yet we have to look at it as from a business standpoint as well."

Fourteen drivers took part in the season opener back in late April where career leading sport mod winner for NCRA, Travis Johnson, picked up the victory.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ther-dirt-series/ncra-nixes-sport-mod-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Does It Again In USMTS​*
Rodney Sanders did it again Thursday night, winning his second main event in as many nights and claiming his seventh USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy feature win of the season.

Despite pressure for most of the race from Stormy Scott and a late challenge from Zack VanderBeek, Sanders parlayed his front row starting spot into a wire-to-wire victory to collect the $2,000 winner's share of the prize money at Fairmont Raceway.

Dereck Ramirez gave chase for the first ten laps until Scott claimed the second spot and went after the leader.

Meanwhile, Zack VanderBeek was slicing his way to the front from his 17th starting position, moving ahead of Kelly Shryock for fourth on lap 14, and then Ramirez for second on lap 20.

With two laps to go in the 30-lapper, VanderBeek edged in front of Scott but ran out of time and laps as he followed two car lengths behind Sanders as they crossed the finish line.

Scott and Shryock held on for third and fourth while Daniel Hilsabeck got by Ramirez with two laps remaining to claim the fifth spot.

*The finish:*

Rodney Sanders, Zack VanderBeek, Stormy Scott, Kelly Shryock, Daniel Hilsabeck, Dereck Ramirez, Mike Stearns, Jeremy Houle, Johnny Scott, Bryan Rowland, Joey Jensen, Lucas Schott, Clayton Wagamon, Doug Hillson, Darwin Karau, Bob Gierke, Josh Most, Ryan Schaffer, Todd Stinehart, Pat Graham, Don Gerritsen Jr., Brandon Beckendorf, Nate Zimmerman, Brandon Davis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/sanders-does-it-again-in-usmts/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens & Robinson Claim Eldora Victories​*
A pair of Club 29 Race Car (chassis) drivers showed the way Thursday as Eldora Speedway opened a busy weekend for the 20th annual Dirt Late Model Dream presented by Ferris Mowers with a pair of fast-paced Twin 25-lap features.

Jimmy Owens led the final 10 laps of the opening feature, while Kent Robinson led all the way in the finale. The drivers earned $2,500 apiece and will be among nearly 80 drivers gunning for Saturday's $100,000 payday. Twin 25-lappers paying $5,000-to-win are scheduled for Friday.

With the track splitting the field for two complete programs following the multi-car time trial runs, Owens came out on top in the opening feature.

Combining patience with an impeccably handling machine, Owens ran down and passed race-long pacesetter Bobby Pierce for the lead on lap 15 and then rolled to victory.

"It's good to come up here and win and have a pretty versatile car," said Owens, a past winner of Eldora's Dream (2009) and World 100 ('07, '11). "I was pretty good wherever I wanted to go actually - I could run high, through the middle and on the bottom. I was really pleased."

Owens, 42, failed to jump out to the lead at the initial green flag from his pole position starting spot, but that was the only blemish on his run. He glided by the 17-year-old Pierce, who started second, just after the halfway mark and controlled the remainder of the distance to pocket a $2,500 check.

Pierce settled for a runner-up finish, 1.441 seconds behind Owens. Eric Wells earned a career-best Eldora finish of third after surging past Jacob Hawkins on the restart following the race's only caution flag (and only second of the entire night), on lap 22. John also passed Hawkins on the final restart to place fourth, leaving Hawkins fifth at the checkered flag.

In the second feature, Robinson captured what he called the biggest victory of his career.

"Any time you get on the stage here, it's a big deal," the 27-year-old driver said. "It might not have paid the highest (purse) I've ever won, but it definitely means the most to me."

The polesitter jumped into the early lead in the caution-free event and built a comfortable half-straightaway margin on second-running Scott Bloomquist, a six-time Dream winner.

But as the frontrunners approached traffic after 10 laps, Robinson's margin narrowed and it appeared as if Bloomquist might track him down. Instead, Robinson turned up the wick amid the slower cars, stretching his lead and giving his No. 7r a cushion of three lapped cars as Bloomquist vainly tried to keep up.

"When you get to dirty air, it really makes your car handle different. I knew I had a big lead. I was getting signs, a big enough lead, but I had to press hard enough to get around those guys to put some cars in between me and Scott,"

Robinson said. "The car was really maneuverable. Once the tires fired off, it was really good - spot on. I don't know if it could've gotten better, but that's a good feeling. It makes my job a lot easier."

Robinson ran unchallenged the rest of the way to take the checkers nearly three seconds ahead of Bloomquist, who started fourth and took the second spot from outside front-row starter Jonathan Davenport on the third lap.

Chris Simpson, who started fifth, advanced two positions for his best Eldora performance while Rick Eckert rallied from 11th to finish fourth in the Rocket Chassis house car.

Eddie Carrier Jr. was the fast qualifier for the 78-car field with a lap of 16.433 seconds on the half-mile oval.

*The finishes:*

First feature: Jimmy Owens, Bobby Pierce, Eric Wells, John Blankenship, Jacob Hawkins, Chris Madden, Brian Birkhofer, Jeep Vanwormer, Eddie Carrier Jr., Shannon Babb, Tim McCreadie, Jason Riggs, Billy Moyer Jr., Jimmy Mars, Morgan Bagle, Darrell Lanigan, Don O'Neal, Jason Hiett, Jeff Babcock, Terry Phillips, A.J. Diemel, Shane Clanton, Jared Landers, Jason Feger.

Second feature: Kent Robinson, Scott Bloomquist, Chris Simpson, Rick Eckert, Duane Chamberlain, Dale McDowell, Jonathan Davenport, Billy Moyer, Mike Marlar, Mason Zeigler, Steve Francis, Brad Neat, R.J. Conley, Ryan Gustin, Matt Miller, Gregg Satterlee, Earl Pearson Jr., Jon Henry, Curtis Roberts, Delmas Conley, Kyle Bronson, Michael Asberry, Devin Moran, Wayne Chinn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/owens-robinson-claim-eldora-victories/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Robby Gordon Leads Baja 500 Qualifying​*
Defending race champion Robby Gordon returned to his desert-racing roots posting the fastest qualifying time Thursday to earn the first starting position in Saturday's 46th annual Tecate SCORE Baja 500 desert race.

Driving his No. 77 Speed Energy Chevy CK1500, Gordon, who will race in the X Games in Austin, Texas, on Sunday in his Formula Off-Road truck series, covered the 4.3-mile desert test course near Ojos ****** 40 miles east of Ensenada in 5:08.74, averaging 50.14 miles per hour.

With qualifying for the marquee SCORE Trophy Truck division for high-tech, 850-horsepower unlimited production trucks and the unlimited Class 1 for open-wheel desert race cars, 28 of 34 entries in SCORE Trophy Truck and eight of 17 entries in Class 1 ran in the qualifying session. The vehicles that didn't qualify will start at the back of their respective classes.

Second-fastest qualifier was Bryce Menzies in the No. 70 Ford F-150 in 5:13.42, just under five seconds behind leader Gordon. Third was Jason Voss, who was second in qualifying last year behind Gordon, with a time of 5:17:11 in another Ford F-150 while fourth was Rob MacCachren in 5:21.74 in yet another Ford F-150. Completing the top five fastest qualifiers for Saturday's race was Clyde Stacy in the No. 5 Chevy Rally Truck with a time of 5:22.56.

The top three qualifiers in Class 1 were No. 100 Cody Parkhouse in 5:31.95 in a Chevy-powered Jimco desert race car, No. 153 Ronny Wilson in 5:36.28 in another Jimco-Chevy and third was No. 188 Jon Walker in 5:41.48 in a Kreger-Chevy.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/robby-gordon-leads-baja-500-qualifying/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Heart O'Texas Belongs To Hafertepe​*
For the second time this year, Sam Hafertepe Jr. parked the Lone Star Speedway No. 15h in victory lane with the American Sprint Car Series; this time with the Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region at Waco's Heart O'Texas Speedway.

Hafertepe's first victory with the Gulf South region in 2014, the win goes down as Sam's sixth overall with the region.

Channin Tankersley crossed second with Tyson Hall coming from 15th to complete the podium. Brandon Berryman and Jake Martens completed the top five.

*The finish:*

Sam Hafertepe Jr, Channin Tankersley, Tyson Hall, Brandon Berryman, Jake Martens, Caleb Martin, Tommy Bryant, Chris Sweeney, Klint Angelette, Claud Estes III, Shawn Petersen, Mike Walling, Ryan Hall, Michele Melton, Gary Floyd, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Paul Solomon, Brandie Jass, Martin Edwards, Kevin Ramey.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/heart-otexas-belongs-to-hafertepe/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Ott As URC Visits The Grove​*
Aaron Ott was the class of the field on Friday night at the Williams Grove Speedway, collecting the $2,200 first place prize money for winning the 25 lap Rislone URC Sprint Series feature.

Ott took the lead on lap four from Glandon Forsythe and remained in top spot to the checker flag. Late in the race, there was a yellow flag that regrouped the field but now it was Mark Smith in his MACH 1 sprinter chasing Ott for the win.

The yellow also brought Robbie Stillwaggon into race for the win. Ott established a six-car-length lead as Smith did all he could to hold off Stillwaggon. For Ott, it was his first Rislone URC Sprint Series victory and his third career win.

Thirty-four cars turned out for the program.

*The finish:*

Aaron Ott, Mark Smith, Robbie Stillwaggon, Derek Locke, Curt Michael, Josh Weller, Glendon Forsythe, Brock Zearfoss, Davie Franek, Kody Lehman, Kyle Purks, Ed Aikin, Chandler Leiby, Jimmy Stitzel, Andy Best, Jordan Givler, Jorden Thomas, Randy West, Chad Trout, Jason Clauss, Jay Galloway, Brian Carber, Nate Snyder, Jonathan Swanson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/its-all-ott-as-urc-visits-the-grove/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Donnie Kreitz In The 69K*​
*Kreitz Tops Monteith By .010 Seconds​*
Donnie Kreitz turned in a finish for the ages Friday night at Williams Grove Speedway, staging an eye-opening run for victory that saw him erase a more than seven-second lead by Brian Montieth to nip him by .010 seconds at the finish line.

Including bonus and lap monies, Kreitz pocketed more than $4,500 for the regular, 25-lap win, which was the 59th of his 410 career at the half-mile dirt track.

Montieth started second and Kreitz seventh in the 410 sprint field and as could have been predicted Montieth took command at the start and went to work running down the rear of the field.

Cory Haas got by Justin Barger for second on the third lap as Kreitz ran sixth.
Montieth was into traffic already on the sixth lap with Kreitz now fifth and as Montieth streaked away by the halfway point, Kreitz was still only up to the fourth position.

However, Kreitz continued his forward march and took third with 10 laps to go and then ran down Haas for second with six laps left.

But even by that time, Montieth was nearly still a half lap ahead and Kreitz couldn't even see him but the Sinking Spring veteran just poured it on during the final two and a half miles as Montieth just beat the top groove into submission.

And that's how Kreitz ran him down by the finish, with continual bite all the way around the speedway as Montieth scrubbed speed in the middle of the corners while running the cushion.

The finish was that close as the pair came down to the stripe for the final time with Kreitz just to Montieth's inside at the flagstand that the track scoreboard was made blank until an official determination of who got to the finish first was made.

And after a check of the electronic scoring and timing it was concluded that Kreitz got the win by an amazing .010 seconds as the Montieth fans stood stunned.

"I thought I was passing him for third coming to the line," Kreitz admitted while seemingly amazed at himself. "I'm shocked. We're just so happy to win. Just to get one. That's too close."

Montieth ended up second with last week's winner, Steve Buckwalter in third followed by Haas and Justin Barger.

Sixth through 10th went to Ryan Smith, Greg Hodnett, Rick Lafferty, Lance Dewease and Doug Esh.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/kreitz-tops-monteith-by-010-seconds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VanderBeek Checks Out In Rock Rapids​*
Zack VanderBeek has been nearly unbeatable by most since the snow melted.

Friday night at the Rapid Speedway he was unstoppable in earning his second USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy feature win of the season.

The points leader in the Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region presented by Day Motor Sports upon entering Friday's clash, Vanderbeek left with an even bigger cushion in the standings after a dominating performance.

After a powerful sixth-to-first run in JRi Shock Heat Race No. 2, VanderBeek netted the Sybesma Graphics Pole Award and then redrew the outside of the front row for the 40-lap main event.

Once the green flag waved, VanderBeek was gone.

Just like Rodney Sanders the night before, the win was the 25th of VanderBeek's USMTS career and creates a three-way tie on the all-time victories list with Sanders and Johnny Scott-all three one triumph behind Stormy Scott's 26.

Despite chasing the 2004 USMTS Rookie of the Year for the entire distance, Stormy Scott settled for the runner-up paycheck while Sanders saw his two-race win streak come to an end with a third-place finish.

Joey Jensen was fourth and Jason Krohn finished fifth with Johnny Scott, Kelly Shryock, Clayton Wagamon, Jon Tesch and Daniel Hilsabeck rounding out the top 10.

*The finish:*

Zack VanderBeek, Stormy Scott, Rodney Sanders, Joey Jensen, Jason Krohn, Johnny Scott, Kelly Shryock, Clayton Wagamon, Jon Tesch, Daniel Hilsabeck, Austin Arneson, Jeremy Houle, Josh Most, Don Gerritsen Jr., Bob Gierke, Casey Arneson, Pat Graham, Nick Lakes, Keegan Nordquist, Mike Stearns, Nate Wasmund, Ryan Schaffer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/vanderbeek-checks-out-in-rock-rapids/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Inherits Tri-County Cash​*
When Ronnie Johnson climbed from his NeSmith Chevrolet Special in the Tech Area after what appeared to the be a second-place finish on Friday night in the Bill Hendren Memorial 40 at Tri-County Race Track, he was all smiles after a four-car three-wide battle for the runner-up spot.

A few minutes later, Johnson was declared the winner.

The apparent winner of the race, Jason Welshan, who took the checkered flag with a full straightaway advantage over Johnson, was disqualified during the post-race technical inspection when it was discovered that a tire that came off his Hidden Hollow Motorsports Special had been chemically altered.

That gave the defending NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series National Champion Johnson his second win of the season and the 19th of his series career.

The victory also gave Johnson the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series point lead in the battle for the $20,000 National Championship by four points over Mack McCarter.

Walker Arthur took the second spot in the Cecil B. Arthur Beef Farms Special and McCarter finished third. Local favorite Jacob Anderson and Johnny Stokes filled the top five.

*The finish:*

Ronnie Johnson, Walker Arthur, Mack McCarter, Jacob Anderson, Johnny Stokes, Tanner Works, Matthew Turner, Jacob Grizzle, Chris Noah, Brent Rhodes, Barry Anderson, Michael Blount, Matt Henderson, Jimmy Elliott, Marcus Minga, Paydon Shook, Chase Edge, Ronald Dunn, Jamie Oliver, Todd Morrow, Michael Barnett, Brian Kinnersley, Steven Sofield, Jason Welshan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/johnson-inherits-tri-county-cash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McDowell & Birkhofer Star At Eldora​*
Dale McDowell won Friday's second preliminary feature for the weekend's Dirt Late Model Dream presented by Ferris Mowers by .073 seconds over Darrell Lanigan.

Compared to Brian Birkhofer's winning margin in the first preliminary feature, McDowell's narrow victory was a virtual blowout.

On a night with a pair of tight finishes at the legendary half-mile oval, Birkhofer and McDowell collected $5,000 victories in Twin 25-lap features leading to Saturday's $100,000-to-win event sanctioned by UMP DIRTcar, the richest race in Dirt Late Model racing.

"Believe me, I'm glad we won $5,000 &#8230; but it's still about coming out and standing on that stage tomorrow night," the 42-year-old Birkhofer said. "I got a race car that I can keep working on and maybe try to win this big race tomorrow night. That's all I'm thinking about."

At the tail end of a thrilling final lap, Birkhofer's crossover move on Rick Eckert of York, Pa., exiting turn four ended with officials ruling Birkhofer the winner by a hair after viewing and reviewing the video replay and digital photos.

"What a race!" said Birkhofer, who led only laps 18 and 25 in the caution-free event. "It was a lot of fun."

It took several minutes for Eldora general manager Roger Slack and race officials to determine Birkhofer was the winner, leaving Eckert disappointed after starting outside the front row and leading 23 of 25 caution-free laps.

"You hate to lose them that way," the 48-year-old driver said after initially hearing that transponders scored him as the winner, "but that's the way racing goes sometimes."

Billy Moyer, who hung with the frontrunners the first half of the race, settled for third-place finish while polesitter Shannon Babb was fourth. Kent Robinson, one of Thursday's preliminary feature winners, improved two positions from his Friday start to round out the top five.

Birkhofer's high-side charge gave him the lead on the 18th lap, but Eckert went back ahead a lap later as the race wound down to the final circuit, when the leaders came upon traffic, forcing both drivers to swap lanes.

First, Birkhofer was held up by a slower Jimmy Mars on the backstretch, allowing Eckert to move underneath in turn three. Then Eckert, too, was held up by the slower Duane Chamberlain's car in the low groove.

Eckert slid in front of Birkhofer exiting turn four heading for the checkers, but Birkhofer made a crossover move underneath Eckert and - barely - won the drag race to the checkered flag.

"I got into traffic there and I wasn't sure how much of a lead I had," Eckert said. "He slipped by me there one time and then he got boxed in behind a lapped car like I had got boxed in, and then I got back by him. It was a helluva race, but you just hate losing one on the last lap no matter where it's at - especially at Eldora."

Birkhofer, his head leaning forward at the checkers, was glad the decision went his way.
"Rick's a helluva racer," Birkhofer said. "He did his thing and I tried to do my thing to try and win the race. I honestly thought I had him at the line, but by transponders he had me and by video I got him I guess. I'll take it."

McDowell's victory had less drama but still provided good racing in his duel with former Dream winner Darrell Lanigan.

McDowell pulled past the Lanigan, the race-long leader and outside front-row starter, on the backstretch of the 14th lap and led the rest of the 25-lapper.

"Everything turned out and it was our night," McDowell said in victory lane. "I hope it's our night tomorrow night."

A late caution for a spinning Jason Riggs gave Lanigan one final shot at McDowell, who survived a two-lap shootout to the finish after choosing the inside lane. He outran Lanigan into turn one to fend off a final challenge for a narrow victory.

"I don't think I would've been able to pass Darrell tonight if we didn't get into traffic. It's a whole lot easier to run second in traffic than it is to lead because you have to pick your way through. I just kind of went where he wasn't on a whim that we could get by him, and it worked."

Lanigan settled for second with polesitter Jason Feger in third. Scott Bloomquist improved six positions to finish fourth and Chris Madden rounded out the top five.

Mike Marlar was the fast qualifier for the 77-car field with a 15.777-second lap of the half-mile oval.

*The finishes:*

*First feature:* Brian Birkhofer, Rick Eckert, Billy Moyer, Shannon Babb, Kent Robinson, Don O'Neal, Gregg Satterlee, Brian Shirley, Mason Zeigler, Mike Marlar, Chris Simpson, R.J. Conley, Terry Phillips, Billy Moyer Jr., Steve Francis, Jacob Hawkins, Duane Chamberlain, Jimmy Mars, Jason Hughes, Kyle Bronson, Morgan Bagley, Mike Benedum, Davey Johnson, A.J. Diemel.

*Second feature:* Dale Mcdowell, Darrell Lanigan, Jason Feger, Scott Bloomquist, Chris Madden, John Blankenship, Jonathan Davenport, Jeep VanWormer, Matt Miller, Eddie Carrier Jr., Shane Clanton, Wendell Wallace, Ryan Gustin, Jeff Babcock, Michael Asberry, Brandon Overton, Tim McCreadie, Jason Hiett, Wayne Chinn, Jason Riggs, Jared Landers, Jeff Provinzino, Jon Henry, Jimmy Owens.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/mcdowell-birkhofer-star-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crapser Is A Rock Rapids Iron Man​*
Defending USRA B-Mod Iron Man Challenge champion Cory Crapser captured his third checkered flag of the season Friday night at the Rapid Speedway while Elijah Zevenbergen became the fourth different winner in the last four Iron Man USRA Stock Car main events.

Dakota Foster paced the first four laps of the USRA B-Mod 20-lapper Friday night before Crapser took command for the final 16 go-arounds to pocket the $600 winner's paycheck.

Foster held off points leader Dan Wheeler for second, with Chris Huisman finishing fourth in his first start of the year and Jared Timmerman rounding out the top five.

Sixth through tenth were Harvey Vande Weerd, Cullen DeRuyter, Tracy Johnson, Brock Hess and Colter Deutsch.

From the outside of the front row, Zevenbergen grabbed the lead at the start of the 20-lap USRA Stock Car feature race and never looked back en route to winning $750 for his first Iron Man Challenge start.

Jake Masters kept it close, but crossed the finish line a car length behind Zevenbergen and wound up second.

Points leader Tom Schmitt was third for the second year in a row at the Rock Rapids, Iowa, speedplant, with last year's winner, Rich Gregoire, coming home fourth ahead of 11th-starting Steve Jackson.

Todd Staley, Brad Klaassen, Casey Jones, Darwin Klaassen and Jon DeBoer completed the top ten at the finish line.

In USRA Hobby Stock competition, Zach Olivier of Sioux Falls, S.D., took the win over Chad Lonneman, Zach Ankrum, Justin Regnerus and Dustin Gulbrandson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/crapser-is-a-rock-rapids-iron-man/


----------



## Ckg2011

*I-80 Showdown to Saldana​*
From the front row, Joey Saldana jumped out to an early lead and held off challenges from Donny Schatz and Paul McMahan to win the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars' NAPA Auto Parts Outlaw Showdown at I-80 Speedway.

Despite the fact that the Outlaws have not raced at I-80 in more than a decade, Saldana, who led all 30 laps of the race, said the track drove much like he expected it to.

"I've watched races on YouTube," Saldana said. "It didn't race any different top, bottom - if you got a run on the bottom you had to hit your marks - just a great track. This is a perfect track for 410 sprint cars&#8230; I'm glad everyone supported it&#8230; hopefully this is a testament of things to come."

Early on in the NAPA Auto Parts Outlaw Showdown at I-80 Saldana faced a strong challenge from McMahan. As the race progressed and Schatz got around McMahan, it was Schatz who looked to reel Saldana in.

"I don't know if I had the best car but I definitely had track position," Saldana said. "I could move around and I think that one lapped car helped me block the 51 or the 15."

Saldana said this was a really special win for him personally because the last time the Outlaws raced at the track in 2003 was one of the last times his grandfather watched Saldana race before his grandfather died. It is also close to home for his parents and sisters.

This was Saldana's fourth win of the season. He is third in total wins behind Schatz and Daryn Pittman. Saldana also remains in third in the race for the championship, moving to within 29 points of the lead.

Saldana and Schatz led the field to the green flag with Kerry Madsen and McMahan on the second row and Sammy Swindell and Terry McCarl in the third.

As the green flag flew on the 30-lap A main, Saldana, driving his Motter Equipment car, jumped out challenging Schatz for the lead. A quick caution fell before lap one could be completed and the field was reset.

Following the restart, it was once again Saldana battling Schatz. Saldana caught Schatz going down the backstretch and rode the high side through turns three and four. Before the cars could return to the start/finish line, Saldana fought past Schatz and eventually led the first official lap of the race.

It was McMahan who next set his sights on Saldana and the lead. After fighting his CJB Motorsports car past Schatz, McMahan tried different lines to advance forward. He got looks for the lead on laps three and five but wasn't able to clear Saldana.

By lap nine, Schatz had caught McMahan and found his way around for second. The two would again trade positions on laps 15 and 20.

On lap 24, Schatz, now firmly in second, began to reel in Saldana. As the 71M utilized the low line in one and two, and three and four, Schatz followed trying to make something work.

When the white flag flew, Schatz took one last run at Saldana down the backstretch and low through three and four. With momentum on to the frontstretch, Schatz, on Saldana's rear bumper bar, tried to make his pass. It was too late as Saldana took the checkered flag and the win.

"[Joey] could keep his speed getting off the corners there," said Schatz, a five-time Outlaws champion. "I tried everything I could&#8230; But it wasn't enough. Maybe later tonight I'll figure out something and replay the race."

"It's been a longtime since we've been here and I don't remember how it raced back then but times change. You have to move around the race track. I'd just kind of go wherever they didn't. I couldn't really make the top work in one and two all that well. Everybody was on the top of three and four so I had to try something and that's just the nature of the beast."

Schatz commended his STP/Armor All team for the effort they put into his race car and the run on Friday night. He increased his championship points lead on second place Pittman to 19.

"I had an awesome race car. Second was the best we could do tonight."

McMahan congratulated his good friend Saldana on the win tonight. He said Saldana was tough to get around.

"I had a good car tonight," McMahan said. "I showed Joey the bottom there and wasn't able to clear him and he moved down, just being the smart racer he is. Then Donny got rolling through the middle and got by us and we got back by him.

"I'll tell you what, it was a lot of fun racing. I hate running third but it was a lot of fun."

McMahan echoed sentiments from both Schatz and Saldana, thanking the large crowd at I-80 and wishing good things for the years to come.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars next go to Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan., tomorrow, Sunday, June 7 for the FVP Outlaws at Lakeside. The Outlaws race at Jackson Speedway in Jackson, Minn. on Friday, June 13 and then move to Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa for the Mediacom Shootout on Saturday, June 14.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/06/I-80-Showdown-to-Saldana.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Wins at Lakeside​*
Patience paid off Saturday for Kerry Madsen as he battled Sammy Swindell and Paul McMahan for the win at the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series FVP Outlaws at Lakeside Speedway.

"That was fun," said Madsen, an Australia native who now calls Iowa home. "Sammy was quick and I just hung in there and stuck with that line and I thought, if I just stick with this line, the opportunity will present itself. And low and behold, it ended up being off of turn four&#8230; The car was just beautiful."

Madsen and Swindell, who started side-by-side, battled through the early portion of the FVP Outlaws at Lakeside for the lead. Madsen, working the middle line he was so strong in all night, slid past Swindell on lap 15 to take the lead, then held off eventual runner-up McMahan to the checkered flag.

"I just drove it wide open," Madsen said. "I tried not to make too many mistakes and then I couldn't get the line in three and four at the end but I still had good speed. I thought I was alright. I enjoyed it. I'd like to thank the team for doing such an awesome job."

"We felt like we let a few of these slip in the last month and a half so it's good to get another one under the belt. I'll tell you what, we really, really enjoy coming here and racing. The fans here in Kansas are just awesome and we just love all the support."

This was the third win of the season for Madsen and his American Racing Custom Wheels team. Madsen is fifth in the race for the championship, 211 points back from leader Donny Schatz.

Rain fell on the track Friday night and early Saturday morning, contributing to fast conditions at Lakeside throughout the racing action Saturday evening.

The green flag fell on the 30 lap A-main with Swindell and Madsen leading the field into the first corner followed by Kerry's brother Ian Madsen and McMahan.

A caution quickly fell on the track as Logan Schuchart tumbled through turns one and two after getting into the wall. Schuchart was OK. The field was reset to the original starting order.

As the green flag again flew, Swindell quickly jumped out to a big lead, with Madsen and McMahan chasing behind. As Madsen maintained his patience, making the middle line work for his car, he began to reel in Swindell.

By lap 15, Madsen had Swindell in his sights. Through turns three and four, with Swindell on the high side and Madsen in the middle, Madsen slid up off of turn four clearing Swindell and taking the lead.

As Swindell, a three-time Outlaws champion, developed engine issues, McMahan was able to get around him for second. McMahan then began his march to try to take the lead from Madsen. With just two laps left, McMahan had one final shot.

"We got to Kerry's rear bumper and thought I might have had a shot for him," McMahan said. "A lapped car had been running around the top and he saw Kerry go by so he thought he was getting out of the way and just got in my line but that's part of racing."

McMahan, blocked by lapped traffic, finished second as Madsen took the checkered flag. Swindell finished third with Ian Madsen in fourth.

McMahan said he worked all night trying different lines in his CJB Motorsports car as the race progressed. He said that being in the third position gave him the chance he needed to make adjustments.

"Sammy was searching around once he got passed by Kerry and I was able to get by him," McMahan said. "I just kept moving around until I found where my car was working best and we ran him down, we just came up a little short."

Swindell said engine trouble midway through the race slowed his Big Game Treestands car. He said he tried different lines on the track, but it was not enough.

"That's the reason they kind of caught us," Swindell said. "It's kind of a shame. We had a great car here tonight and didn't win."

"We'll see what we can do with the next one. We'll keep putting ourselves in a position here&#8230; We've got things going our way with cars and setups - we've just got to quit having problems."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint cars return to the track at Jackson Speedway in Jackson, Minn. on Friday, June 13 and then move to Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa for the Mediacom Shootout on Saturday, June 14.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/06/Madsen-Wins-at-Lakeside.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Gives Bacon Eastern Storm Crown​*
Sunday's Eastern Storm finale for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series at Susquehanna Speedway Park fell to rain just after qualifying was completed.

Jon Stanbrough set a track record to pace the 25-car field before the rain rolled in.

Brady Bacon came out on top of the RW & Partners Eastern Storm Championship after winning Saturday at Port Royal Speedway in addition to two other top-five finishes. The Broken Arrow, Okla., driver also padded his AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car point lead in the process.

The series races again on June 20th at AMSOIL Speedway in Superior, Wisconsin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/rain-gives-bacon-eastern-storm-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Tyler Thomas At Belle-Clair​*
Tyler Thomas won Sunday night's Illinois Midget Week finale at Belle-Clair Speedway. Thomas became the third different winner in as many events in the series sanctioned by the Lucas Oil POWRi National Midget Series.

With 47 midgets on hand at the quarter-mile dirt track, Thomas drove the No. 91t to victory ahead of Andy Malpocker.Seth Motsinger, Garrett Aitken and Brad Mosen rounded out the top five. Joe B. Miller outran Nathan Benson to win the micro sprint feature.

*The finish:*

Tyler Thomas, Andy Malpocker, Seth Motsinger, Garrett Aitken, Brad Mosen, Austin Brown, Dereck King, Daniel Adler, Daniel Robinson, Tony Roney, Chet Cehrke, Matt Sherrell, Darren Hagen, Korey Weyant, Brett Anderson, Colton Cottle, Zach Daum, Andrew Felker, Spencer Bayston, Jake Blackhurst, Parker Price-Miller, Jason McDougal, Derrick Myers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/its-tyler-thomas-at-belle-clair/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Dirt Triple Crown Starts In Pa.​*
The USAC Honda Dirt Triple Crown Series kicked off its 2014 season at Phoenixville, Pa. over the weekend, and saw several first-time winners collect trophies.

With more 200 cars in attendance, it was the largest car count for the Dirt Series in its history.

"When pre-registration closed on Wednesday night, we knew it was going to be big," said Kyle McCain, .25 Director. "It's a challenge with 216 cars and running 51 races on Saturday, but our USAC Staff enjoys seeing all the new faces and looks forward to the Dirt Series."

Alek Andrecs won both the Junior Honda and Briggs Junior Animal divisions.

Tyler Eckhart won Heavy 160, Zakery Vickers took Heavy Honda, Briggs Danner won Briggs Senior Animal, John Bangs was the victor in Briggs Light World Formula, and Jesse James Bartleson took the win in Briggs Heavy World Formula. Hannah Flood (Briggs Unrestricted Animal), Kane Rogers (Honda Light 160) and Conner Weiss (Senior Honda) were the only local winners.

Mason Mazzerle and Michael Hoffmaster won Red Rookie races, and Deakon Clark won Blue Rookie. All Rookie competitors took home a gold participation medallion.

Alek and Bradan Andrecs finished 1-2 in both Junior Classes. It was Alek's first USAC National win, although he finished 4th in Briggs Junior Animal in the Dirt Series in 2013.

"It is so cool when everybody from all over comes to race at our track and different kids finish in top positions," Flood said.

"It's nice to see that even though some kids don't race at Phoenixville on a weekly basis they still got a good finish and a nice start on their points for the series. I love seeing all of the little kids that have worked so hard do their very best."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-dirt-triple-crown-starts-in-pa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kunz Team Eyes Gas City Victory​*
Keith Kunz Motorsports/Curb-Agajanian Midget team, closing in on the all-time USAC car owner victory record, hopes to repeat their victory in the 2013 Indiana Midget Week when the five-race series debuts Wednesday at Gas City I-69 Speedway.

The Kunz clan swept three of the victories during last year's series enroute to Christopher Bell's series crown. Bell won at Putnamville, Ind. and in the closer at Kokomo Speedway, while Kunz driver Kyle Larson won the Gas City opener.

The wins were Kunz' sixth, seventh and eight in "Indiana Midget Week" competition. Drivers Jay Drake, Davey Ray, Bryan Clauson, Larson and Bell all own Kunz wins in the mini-series.

The Kunz group will be seeking their 50th USAC feature victory in the Hoosier State in the Gas City opener and their 120 total career USAC wins continue to chase the 145 amassed by the Wilke team in various USAC series.

The nine previous "Indiana Midget Weeks" have produced seven different champions. One year, Tracy Hines and Brad Kuhn actually ended in a deat heat for the title!

Following Wednesday's Gas City opener, the series travels to Lincoln Park Speedway in Putnamville Thursday, Bloomington Speedway Friday, Lawrenceburg Speedway Saturday and closes at Kokomo Speedway Sunday

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/kunz-team-eyes-gas-city-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Warriors Head To U.S. 36​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region is set to resume action this weekend with the 14th annual Budweiser Shootout at the U.S. 36 Raceway in Cameron, Mo. on Friday.

One of two times the Warrior Region will visit the nearly 30 degree banked U.S. 36 Raceway in 2014, the Budweiser Shootout offers up bonuses to Heat Race winners worth $500 as well as the night's Hard Charger getting half the night's 50/50 drawing.

Randy Hibbs holds a slim two point margin over Jay Russell going into this Friday's open-wheel spectacular with J.R. Topper, Randy Martin, and Michael Sosebee making up the top five.

The Friday card will include A-Mods and Sport Mods with gates opening at 4 p.m. and races beginning at 8 p.m. (CT).

Three nights of competition have been contested so far in 2014 with just as many winners. Sean McClelland grabbed the win on April 19 at the Springfield Raceway, followed by Randy Hibbs on May 3 at the Lucas Oil Speedway.

Jason Johnson led flag-to-flag at the Hockett Tribute on May 25 at the Double X Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-warriors-head-to-u-s-36/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Leads National Midget Rankings​*
Christopher Bell is the current leader in the National Midget Driver of the Year Championship with eight midget races nationwide slated for the weekend, highlighted by Indiana Midget Week. Bell holds a commanding 221-point lead over teammate Tanner Thorson.

Bell has won eight of his 12 feature starts this season. His four losses have resulted in a pair of second and third place finishes. Thorson, Zach Daum, Tyler Thomas and Rico Abreu round-out the top five. Three-time National Midget Driver of the Year champion Bryan Clauson currently sits in sixth in the standings despite only contesting six events.

Spencer Bayston leads the Design 500 Racewear Rookie of the Year points. Kunz/Curb-Agajanian holds three of the top four positions in the car owner points, with Esslinger (engine) and Spike (chassis) are atop the Manufactures rankings. A total of 187 events are currently scheduled nationwide.

Veteran Chad Nichols holds 29-point lead over Alex Schutte in the West Evans Motorsports / Western Performance Parts Western Midget Driver of the Year standings, with Darrin Snider, Nick Chivello and Tr

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-midgets/bell-leads-national-midget-rankings/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dale McDowell's $100,000 Dream​*
Dale McDowell completed some unfinished business Saturday night at Eldora Speedway.

Nine years after inheriting a triumph in the prestigious World 100 that left him feeling less than satisfied, the 48-year-old veteran captured the famed half-mile oval's other, richer crown-jewel event with a convincing drive to the checkered flag in the Dream XX presented by Ferris Mowers.

McDowell stormed forward from the 22nd starting spot to grab the lead from six-time Dream champion Scott Bloomquist on lap 79 and never looked back en route to claiming the $100,000 first-place prize.

"Thanks goodness that I made it victory lane," said the relieved McDowell, who has been pursuing a full-fledged party on Eldora's grand stage since his tempered World 100 post-race. "I won the World in 2005, but Shannon Babb actually won it. I just was the recipient of his misfortune (Babb was disqualified for being 10 pounds light), so it feels great to be able to celebrate in victory lane."

McDowell was never challenged once in command. He steered his Team Dillon Racing Warrior car across the finish line with a half-straightaway edge over defending World 100 winner John Blankenship, who charged from the 24th starting spot to take the $20,000 runner-up payoff.

Bloomquist settled for third place after leading laps 33-78, 25th-starter Jimmy Owens finished fourth and Billy Moyer, who started second and led laps 1-16, completed the top five.

Eddie Carrier Jr. led laps 17-32 but faded to a seventh-place finish.
McDowell failed to transfer through a heat race on Saturday night, pulling back his high hopes coming off a win in one of the previous evening's 25-lap preliminary features. He came back to win a B-Main but still wasn't overly confident about his chances.

"I'm lost for words," said McDowell, whose best previous finish in 11 previous Dream feature starts was third in 2010. "We didn't do well in the heat race - I'm just no damn good up on the cushion (that was dominant during qualifying) - and we started 22nd, so I really didn't have expectations of getting to the front. Honest to God I didn't.

"But shoot, it was just our turn tonight - finally."

McDowell got rolling in the fast and furious 100-lapper, however, cracking the top 10 just after the race's first caution flag flew on lap 32 for Ryan Gustin stopping on the inside of turn one. He found himself in a battle for fifth by lap 55 and vaulted up to third on lap 60 when Don O'Neal and Jonathan Davenport tangled and spun between turns three and four while racing for position with McDowell.

Then, after the race restarted for the final time on the 60th circuit, McDowell took second place from Carrier and chased after Bloomquist. He made his deciding move on lap 79, working the inside lane off turn two to snatch the top spot for good.

"There late in the race I could run top and bottom and didn't know where I needed to be," McDowell said. "This racetrack was flawless. You could race all over it, but you just can't feel the speed in the seat, so my brother (and crew chief) Shane was down there giving me hand signals and I was trying to look for him and see what was going on.

"Man, them last 15 laps, I looked up on the board and I didn't think they were ever gonna click off."

McDowell held on to become the sixth driver to win both of Eldora's crown-jewel events, joining Bloomquist, Moyer, Owens, Donnie Moran and Shane Clanton.

Blankenship, 32, broke into second place with a lap-84 pass of Bloomquist. He appeared to be catching McDowell for a short time before gradually losing ground in the closing laps.

"I had a great car and I was just pushing it a little hard at the end," said Blankenship, who matched his career-best Dream finish of second in 2012. "I was hoping he'd get hung up and stuck on the track a little bit with those lapped cars, but that was really the only shot I had. I kind of ran out of race car.

"Either way, hat's off to my crew. I ran into the wall twice this week and tore it up, and they did an excellent job getting it back together."

The 50-year-old Bloomquist pushed forward from the fifth starting spot to take the lead from Carrier on lap 33, but he couldn't stay in front the whole way to become the first driver in the Dream's 20-year history to win the race in consecutive years.

"It looks like we just had some tire-size issues," said Bloomquist, who made his 18th career start in a Dream A-Main. "It's our fault. I didn't have the stagger we needed, so I had to shear the car to turn it and that caused the tires to give up on us some.

"We really felt like we had the car to beat but we just kind of beat ourselves tonight. But congratulations to Dale and all that bunch - he looked like he was pretty good there, and that's all we had at the end."

*The finish:*

Dale McDowell, John Blankenship, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Billy Moyer, Jared Landers, Eddie Carrier Jr., Rick Eckert, Jeep VanWormer, Chris Madden, Matt Miller, Steve Francis, Mike Marlar, Gregg Satterlee, Mason Zeigler, Kent Robinson, Jason Hughes, Jason Riggs, Randy Korte, Jonathan Davenport, Don O'Neal, Brad Neat, Jason Feger, Chris Simpson, Ryan Gustin, Shannon Babb, Shane Clanton, Darrell Lanigan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ther-dirt-series/dale-mcdowells-100000-dream/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Summer Nationals Roar To Life Wednesday​*
The DIRTcar Summer Nationals pushes drivers, crews and dirt late models to their limits by competing 33 times in the span of 39 days beginning Wednesday at Brownstown Speedway.

The schedule is so grueling it has earned the nickname "The Hell Tour."
So many tracks are seeking a piece of the action the schedule was increased to six weeks, running from the June 11 opener through the July 19 finale at Ohio's Oakshade Raceway, hitting dirt bullrings in Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, Iowa, Michigan, Kentucky, Tennessee, Missouri and eventually Ohio along the way. With only six scheduled off-days over the course of the 5,500-mile journey through the hottest days of summer, it's not a series for the faint of heart.

"Over the last few years we've had a tremendous outpouring of tracks wanting DIRTcar Summer Nationals events," said Sam Driggers, DIRTcar competition director. "We have some of the best tracks in the country located in the heart of the Midwest and we wanted our fans and tracks to be able to see a show that they might not have been able to see before, so we increased our schedule."

In addition to the purse at each event, another milestone accomplishment for the series is surpassing the $50,000 mark in contingency cash and product being given to the drivers in 2014. At each event, drivers will be competing for $755 in contingency cash and $980 in product as part of the DIRTcar Summer Nationals contingency program. Series drivers will be competing for just over $58,000 during the whole series and product at the awards banquet.

"Our program is unique because we give $50 cash awards to our drivers from each of our series partners," said Alex Cummings, DIRTcar client services manager. "Our partners understand the importance of cash awards to drivers to help them get up and down the highway to each event and in return our drivers understand the importance of displaying our partner's decals on their cars and supporting those companies with purchasing power. Support those that support you. It's a win-win for everyone."

Brandon Sheppard won four times en route to capturing the 2013 edition of the DIRTcar Summer Nationals, besting youngster Bobby Pierce by 15 points in the final standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/summer-nationals-roar-to-life-wednesday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Menzies Scores Baja 500 Trophy Truck Victory​*
Focused and determined from start to finish, Bryce Menzies roared past a field that included the world's best desert racers to capture the overall and SCORE Trophy Truck victory Saturday at the 46th Tecate SCORE Baja 500 desert race.

Round three of the five-race SCORE World Desert Championship started and finished in Ensenada, the seaside port on the Pacific Ocean, 80 miles south of San Diego.

After qualifying second, Menzies took over the physical lead early in the elapsed-time race and then powered his way to the finish line with a time of eight hours, 51 minutes and 49 seconds, averaging 50.26 miles per hour in his No. 70 Red Bull Menzies Motorsports Ford F-150 over the rugged 446.9-mile course around the northern part of Mexico's majestic Baja California peninsula.

Menzies, 26, earned his fourth career race win in the featured SCORE Trophy Truck division for high-tech, 850-horsepower unlimited production trucks including victories in the Tecate SCORE Baja 500 in three of the last four years. He defeated a talented field of 232 starters from 20 U.S. States, the U.S. territory of Guam, and 15 countries competing in 26 Pro and 5 Sportsman classes for cars, trucks, UTVs, Motorcycles and ATVs.

The victory also marked another milestone as BFGoodrich Tires, the official tire of SCORE for over three decades. BFGoodrich Tires celebrated its amazing 30th overall 4-wheel victory in 35 years of competing in the Tecate SCORE Baja 500.

SCORE is celebrating its 41st year as the world's foremost desert racing organization in 2014 and this race is one of the most popular events on the SCORE schedule. Most the world's best desert racers were in action at this year's 46th anniversary of the Tecate SCORE Baja 500, the original desert race produced by SCORE on July 26, 1974.

Following complete data tracking review of the vehicles, BFGoodrich Tires officially swept the podium with Jason Voss, Cupertino, Calif., second overall and in SCORE Trophy Truck in 8:55:16 in the No. 35 Ford F-150 while third overall and in SCORE Trophy Truck was Jesse Jones, 48 of Phoenix, with a time of 8:57:20 in the No. 76 Ford F-150.

When the race course officially closed on Sunday morning at 5:58 a.m., 126 of 232 starters (54.31 percent) completed the course within the time limit to become official finishers. Both the start and finish line were located in the heart of Ensenada on Boulevard Costero adjacent to the historic Riviera del Pacifico Cultural Center. It was the seventh straight year that both the pre-race activities and the finish line were all held on this historic boulevard. For the first time in a decade, the course ran in a counter-clockwise direction around Baja California Norte.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oad/menzies-scores-baja-500-trophy-truck-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lopez Soars To Austin X Games Gold​*
Apdaly Lopez scored an impressive victory in X Games Austin's Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS race in front of a sun-scorched crowd and a live ABC network broadcast.

Lopez scored his second win of the season driving the RPM Motorsports/VisitMexico.com TRAXXAS truck one day after competing in his home country's Baja 500 in Ensenada. Sheldon Creed in the TRAXXAS truck came in second with Robby Gordon driving the SPEED Energy/TRAXXAS truck came home third.

The 16-truck final race at the Circuit of the Americas was set by two 10-truck heat races where only the top-eight trucks advanced to the finals. The remainder of the top-10 trucks included Jerett Brooks in the RePlay XD/Synergy Electric truck in fourth, Scotty Steele in fifth, Keegan Kincaid in the TRAXXAS truck, Henrique Cisneros in the Momo/Gridstar Racing truck, Nick Baumgartner in the Loctite machine, Gavin Harlien in the Tonka truck and Arie Luyendyk Jr. in the Gunk machine rounding out the top 10.

*The finish:*

Apdaly Lopez, Sheldon Creed, Robby Gordon, Jerett Brooks, Scotty Steele, Keegan Kincaid, Henrique Cisneros, Nick Baumgartner, Gavin Harlien, Arie Luyendyk Jr., Justin Matney, Justin Lofton, Burt Jenner, Bobby Runyan Jr., E.J. Viso, B.J. Baldwin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/lopez-soars-to-austin-x-games-gold/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Villeneuve Returns To WRC Competition​*
Scotland - Round three of the FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy sees former Formula One World Champion Jacques Villeneuve reunited with Albatec Racing for World RX of Norway at Lånke.

Returning from an appearance at the Indinanapolis 500, where after a 19-year absence he averaged 230mph a lap to finish a very credible 14th, Jacques will rejoin Team Principal Andy Scott aboard one of the team's 600-horsepower, two-litre, 16v Peugeot 208 Supercars.

A frustrating start to his rallycross debut in the season-opening Montalegre round in April saw the former Indycar World Series Champion's weekend not go entirely to plan, but with two days testing planned ahead of the Norwegian event, hopes are high of a strong result for the French-Canadian this weekend. And with a second consecutive semi-final position secured last time out for Andy, the 2011 British Rallycross Vice-Champion heads to the next event determined to make it three in a row.

The Dumfries-based outfit is one of six permanent World RX teams in the new-for-2014, 12 round series, and is currently the highest placed of the British teams, with Andy the leading permanent British driver of the 39-strong field. Heading into the first of three Scandinavian rounds, the team which made its competition debut last April, has its sights set on a repeat of the form that netted a strong pace at last year's event.

The Hell track situated in northern Norway is one of the most technically challenging and punishing on the 2014 schedule, but also one of the most exciting for drivers and fans alike. With stunning views across the locality Hell, like Lydden Hill, features a first corner joker, and plenty of elevation changes, offering plenty of opportunities for passing around the 1.1-km track.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/villeneuve-returns-to-wrc-competition/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Odyssey Battery Partners With Red Bull GRC​*
Odyssey battery by EnerSys and Red Bull Global Rallycross began an official battery partnership agreement on Tuesday.

As an official battery of Red Bull GRC, Odyssey battery by EnerSys will have a strong presence at all 10 Red Bull GRC circuit and X Games events, and will participate in a new contingency award program that grants the top three finishing drivers at each race with a cash bonus.

The program began with the 2014 Red Bull GRC season opener at the Top Gear Festival Barbados and will close in Las Vegas on Nov. 5.

To be eligible for the award, the finishing driver must use Odyssey batteries in the race vehicle and display the Odyssey battery logo on the vehicle.

Odyssey battery will reward the participating driver with the most points at the end of the season with an additional bonus.

"Our new partnership with Red Bull GRC provides great exposure with the rallycross racing audience and shows the reliability that Odyssey batteries have in extreme racing conditions," said Dave McMullen, director of commercial marketing for specialty and UPS markets at EnerSys. "We are grateful for this opportunity as it helps us continue to leverage our reach with one of our most dedicated audiences."

Odyssey battery by EnerSys has displayed significant involvement with Red Bull GRC as an official sponsor of two-time GRC champion Tanner Foust and 2011 X Games gold medalist Brian Deegan.

"We are pleased to have Odyssey battery by EnerSys on board as an official battery of Red Bull GRC for the 2014 series, and also be able to offer a contingency award program for participating drivers this year," said Colin Dyne, chief executive officer of Red Bull GRC. "Odyssey batteries are an ideal choice to represent Red Bull GRC as they provide extreme power and performance required of rallycross racing."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...d/odyssey-battery-partners-with-red-bull-grc/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tipton Twinbill Postponed​*
It's a story that's sounding more than a little familiar.

Only the date and the location of the race track have been changed.

Tuesday's Deery Brothers Summer Series and XSAN Hawkeye Dirt Tour doubleheader at Cedar County Raceway has been postponed because of inclement weather.

Events for both the Deery Series for IMCA Late Models and the Hawkeye Dirt Tour for IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds at Tipton are to be rescheduled.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/tipton-twinbill-postponed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crapser Is A Rock Rapids Iron Man​*
Defending USRA B-Mod Iron Man Challenge champion Cory Crapser captured his third checkered flag of the season Friday night at the Rapid Speedway while Elijah Zevenbergen became the fourth different winner in the last four Iron Man USRA Stock Car main events.

Dakota Foster paced the first four laps of the USRA B-Mod 20-lapper Friday night before Crapser took command for the final 16 go-arounds to pocket the $600 winner's paycheck.

Foster held off points leader Dan Wheeler for second, with Chris Huisman finishing fourth in his first start of the year and Jared Timmerman rounding out the top five.

Sixth through tenth were Harvey Vande Weerd, Cullen DeRuyter, Tracy Johnson, Brock Hess and Colter Deutsch.

From the outside of the front row, Zevenbergen grabbed the lead at the start of the 20-lap USRA Stock Car feature race and never looked back en route to winning $750 for his first Iron Man Challenge start.

Jake Masters kept it close, but crossed the finish line a car length behind Zevenbergen and wound up second.

Points leader Tom Schmitt was third for the second year in a row at the Rock Rapids, Iowa, speedplant, with last year's winner, Rich Gregoire, coming home fourth ahead of 11th-starting Steve Jackson.

Todd Staley, Brad Klaassen, Casey Jones, Darwin Klaassen and Jon DeBoer completed the top ten at the finish line.

In USRA Hobby Stock competition, Zach Olivier of Sioux Falls, S.D., took the win over Chad Lonneman, Zach Ankrum, Justin Regnerus and Dustin Gulbrandson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/crapser-is-a-rock-rapids-iron-man/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nicely Takes DIRTcar Win Over Kissinger​*
Tyler Nicely beat 44 DIRTcar UMP Modifieds to kick off the DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals on Saturday night at Tri-State Speedway.

Nicely earned $3,000 after a heated 40-lap battle with Levi Kissinger.

"This is a huge win for my team and I want to thank all of my sponsors and crew for everything they have done for me this year," said Nicely, of Owensboro, Ky. "We had an awesome car tonight and it was great to race with Kissinger side-by-side for 39 laps. We raced each other hard but clean and gave the fans one outstanding show. That was a lot of fun tonight."

Nicely began the night with a good qualifying run and a win in the fourth heat race. By luck of the draw, Nicely drew the outside pole on the redrew with Dave Beck drawing the inside pole. By turn three, Nicely had the lead with Kissinger in toe. Kissinger went low as Nicely went high on lap 2 and the pair raced side-by-side the rest of the way, dodging and weaving through lapped traffic with precision.

Meanwhile, Beck, Trent Young and Zach Fair fought for 3rd. The three drivers swapped the position a handful of times over the course of the lap 40-lap feature.

The duo of Nicely and Kissinger hit a patch of heavy traffic going into turns 1 and 2 for the final time. Nicely was able to take the high side around while Kissinger got caught behind a car running the extreme bottom, which gave Nicely enough of an edge to catch the win by a mere car-length.

"I had a good car tonight and we were able to race with Nicely, but couldn't get enough of a drive off the corner to make a pass," said Kissinger, of Mt. Vernon, Ind.

"It was really fun racing with such a good competitor, it was fun and we learned a lot about our car tonight. We'll be a force this year on the Summit Racing Modified Nationals, we plan to hit about a dozen races and go for the Championship."

*The finish:*

Tyler Nicely; Levi Kissinger; Dave Beck; Trent Young; Zach Fair; Dean Hoffman; Josh Harris; Mike Harrison; Michael Fox; Stephen Schnapf; Matt Goulden; Dustin Beck; Grant Hagan; Paul Miles; Jim Black; Joel Jenson; Josh Tomlin; Mark Lamont; Everett Bradham; Matt Mevert; Brandon McDowell; Tyler Weiss

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/nicely-takes-dirtcar-win-over-kissinger/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Gets Another USMTS Trophy​*
Saturday night found the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy at the I-90 Speedway for the first time in the 16-year history of the series.

But despite racing in unfamiliar territory, the final box score showed a familiar face in victory lane as defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders rolled to his third win in four nights, bringing his total rake to $7,000 in the last 72 hours.

The first half of the race was a fierce battle with Rookie of the Year contender Jeremy Houle in control at the start and leading the first nine laps before Johnny Scott took command on lap 10 following a restart for a crash on lap nine that sidelined four cars.

Sanders powered ahead of Scott on lap 18, but Scott fought back and tried to recapture the top spot. Nearly making contact with Sanders, Scott spun and was forced to tag the rear of the field.

Sanders blasted off and disappeared from the field after that, eventually taking the checkered flag at the end of the 40-lapper with nearly a seven-second cushion over second-place finisher Jon Tesch, who came from 15th in impressive style.

No less impressive was Houle who had a miscue of his own earlier in the contest and returned from the back of the pack to score a career-best third.

But the Mesilla Valley Hard Charger Award went to Zack VanderBeek for the sixth time this year. Friday night's winner in Rock Rapids, Iowa, VanderBeek sliced his way from 18th on the starting grid to finish fourth and get his seventh top five in eight Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region starts.

Joey Jensen completed the top five with Scott making his way back to the front and finishing sixth as the final car on the lead lap with Sanders.

Sanders' win was the 26th of his USMTS career, tying him on the all-time list with Stormy Scott, whose feature race was cut short after a tangle on the ninth lap.

*The finish:*

Rodney Sanders, Jon Tesch, Jeremy Houle, Zack VanderBeek, Joey Jensen, Johnny Scott, Don Gerritsen Jr., Clayton Wagamon, Scott Hansen, Trevor Anderson, Pat Graham, Jim Mathieson, Chris Moore, Dereck Ramirez, Bob Gierke, Mike Stearns, Casey Arneson, Kelly Shryock, Nate Wasmund, Austin Arneson, Stormy Scott, Daniel Hilsabeck, Bryan Rowland.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/sanders-gets-another-usmts-trophy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two Straight For Ronnie Johnson​*
Ronnie Johnson took the lead on lap 23 and then checked out to win his second straight J.T. Kerr Memorial 40 Saturday night at 411 Motor Speedway for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series.

It was also the third win of the season for The Chattanooga Flash in the NeSmith Chevrolet Special, and the 20th victory of his series career.

Johnson ran the top groove of 411 Motor Speedway all night long and made several challenges on early leader Jimmy Elliott, but it wasn't until the second half of the race that the 5 came alive. Once Johnson got around Elliott for the lead on lap 23, he pulled away to take just over a five second margin of victory at the checkered flag.

"It meant a lot to me to win my first J.T. Kerr Memorial Trophy last year, and it means just as much to win it again," Johnson said. "I want to dedicate this win to the Kerr Family because they are carrying on the racing tradition that J.T. started so many years ago and they have done a lot for the sport."

Elliott held off a late race challenge from Mack McCarter to take the second spot in the Car Smart Auto Sales CVR. McCarter finished third in the McCarter Lumber CVR to keep the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series battle for the $20,000 National Champion close. Johnson now leads McCarter by 10 points at the top of the standings.

Tanner Works and Ryan King rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*

Ronnie Johnson, Jimmy Elliott, Mack McCarter, Tanner Works, Ryan King, Chris Noah, Matt Henderson, Rusty Ballenger, Jake Teague, Adam Beeler, Chase Edge, Walker Arthur, Marty Calloway, Barry Goodman, Marcus Minga, Warren McMahan, Greg Martin, Johnny Stokes, Jacob Anderson, Michael Blount, Jensen Ford, Jonathan Rowan, Todd Morrow, Gusty Christenberry.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/two-straight-for-ronnie-johnson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Penton NeSmith LMS Race Cancelled​*
Raceway has canceled their scheduled 50-lap $2,500-to-win NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division race on July 5.

Series officials will announce a replacement race in the coming days to go with the first two races of the Salute To America Nationals.

The first event of the Salute To America Nationals will take place on July 3 at Talladega (Ala.) Short Track with a 40-lap $2,000-to-win race. The second leg of the Salute To America Nationals will be on July 4 at East Alabama Motor Speedway in Phenix City, Ala., with a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race with a huge Fireworks Show.

The Talladega Short Track event on July 3 will be round 12 of the 2014 NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series season, and East Alabama Motor Speedway will host round 13 on July 4. The to-be-announced event for July 5 will be round 14.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/penton-nesmith-lms-race-canceled/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Exhibit Comes To Sprint Car HoF​*
Steve Kinser's 2010 Kings Royal-winning Tony Stewart Racing-owned winged machine was rolled into the Nat'l Sprint Car Museum in Knoxville Monday night as final preparations for the "Salute to Champion Steve Kinser" special exhibition are being completed.

The display, which debuts on Friday and consists of seven sprint cars that the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductee drove, features at least one winning car from each decade of his illustrious career. The exhibition follows similar ones honoring Tony Stewart (2011), Jeff Gordon (2012) and Mario Andretti (2013).

Said museum executive director Bob Baker, "We are so pleased to debut another first-time-ever display this weekend, with both the World of Outlaws and the American Motorcyclist Association teams and fans here. Honoring arguably the greatest sprint car driver ever with a five-month special exhibition is a real pleasure for all of us at the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum.

"And I'd be remiss if I didn't thank Steve and Dana Kinser; Jimmy Carr, Misha Geisert and Tony Stewart of Tony Stewart Racing; the Robert Karnell family; Alan Kreitzer and Lynn Paxton of the Eastern Museum of Motor Racing; Chuck Merrill of Maxim Chassis; and Mike Brown. Words cannot truly express our sincere gratitude to all of these very generous people."

The "Salute to Champion Steve Kinser" special exhibition coincides with the King's final full season with the World of Outlaws (WoO) STP Sprint Car Series in 2014.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/kinser-exhibit-comes-to-sprint-car-hof/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Confident Thorson Targets Midget Week Title​*
For more than a year Tanner Thorson has searched for the right combination of luck and skill that would result in his first midget victory.

On May 25, it all finally came together for the 18-year-old from Minden, Nev., as he won a Lucas Oil POWRi National Midget Series event at historic Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis.

It's been a long road for Thorson, who started racing an outlaw kart when he was just four years old. For the next 11 years he slowly worked his way up the classes driving a family owned entry. Thorson fully admits he isn't even sure why he got into racing, but he certainly doesn't regret it.

"I have no idea (why)," Thorson said. "My brother used to ride dirt bikes. My sister's old boyfriend used to race late models and one of my buddies raced outlaw karts. After I sat in his outlaw kart for the first time I had one the next week."

In 2011 an opportunity arose for Thorson to drive an outlaw kart for David Abreu, father of current Honda USAC National Dirt Midget Series championship leader Rico Abreu. It turned out to be a life changing opportunity.

"I was talking to Rico about running for him here and there and they actually gave me a call about a year later and asked me if I wanted to run one of their cars," Thorson explained.

The partnership was fruitful with Thorson claiming multiple outlaw kart championships and big victories, including a pair of victories in the annual West Coast Nationals held in Red Bluff, Calif.

Last year Thorson transitioned from outlaw karts to midgets, joining Abreu and Christopher Bell with Keith Kunz Motorsports. While he didn't find his way to victory lane in 2013, he was consistently competitive. He scored an impressive third-place finish in the Belleville (Kan.) Midget Nationals and was named the National Midget Driver Rookie of the Year.

"From the time I jumped in the car I felt really comfortable," Thorson said.

"Keith and Pete (Willoughby, team co-owner) and the whole team do an awesome job to make you comfortable. For them to do that also helped me out, knowing that I am with one of the best teams ever."

The victory at Angell Park was particularly special for Thorson, who said the weekend began with a bit of adversity.

"It was a two-day show. The first night we were really good. We were actually going for the lead and we lost a motor and that set us off a little bit," Thorson said.

Thorson and the Keith Kunz Motorsports team scrambled and by the next day had a fresh engine ready for night two at Angell Park. After the bad luck on the first night at the third-mile dirt oval, things couldn't have gone better on night two.

"We started on the pole and put together some really good laps. We were battling there with my teammate Christopher Bell and I ended up on top," Thorson said. "It was a big deal to get that first midget win. I knew it was coming. I felt like it was coming really fast.

"It was definitely a big confidence booster for my whole career right now," Thorson said.

Thorson took full advantage of that new-found confidence, finding victory lane again June 6 at Lincoln (Ill.) Speedway. The only difference was Thorson was driving for a different race team.

"I got a call from Pete Willoughby last Monday (June 2) and he said we weren't going to be able to make it to Illinois Midget Week. It kind of caught me off guard," Thorson said. "They gave some people some calls and they weren't able to find a ride or anything, so I said ,'You know what, I'm going to call Don Fike.'"

Fike is the owner of RFMS Racing, which captured the 2012 Honda USAC National Midget Championship with driver Darren Hagen. After a few minutes on the phone with Fike, Thorson had a ride for POWRi's Illinois Midget Week.
"He gave me a call back like five minutes later and said let's do it," Thorson said.

With two victories in his back pocket and confidence sky high, Thorson now has his sights set on bigger things. His next goal is to try and claim the Indiana Midget Week crown, which he hopes will propel him to the Honda USAC National Dirt Midget Series championship.

"We're definitely focusing on USAC right now," Thorson said. "We're third in points there and hopefully we can go into this whole week with this momentum we've got going and see if we can come home with an Indiana Midget Week title."

Indiana Midget week opens tonight (June 11) at Gas City I-69 Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../confident-thorson-targets-midget-week-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wright Returns To ASCS Sprints At Timberline​*
National Sprint Car Hall of Famer Gary Wright will return to the seat of a sprint car this weekend at Timberline Speedway.

Wright, a four-time ASCS national champion with 127 ASCS national victories and another 48 regional triumphs will drive for car owner Mark Huddleston in Friday night's ASCS Lone Star Region event.

It will be Wright's first time in a car since retiring at the end of the 2012 season.

"I'm looking forward to it because it's just for fun," said Wright. "I'm kind of looking at it like a professional golfer that has golfed for 37 years and now he gets to play golf with his buddies and just have fun."

The car Wright will drive is actually the same car he turned his last laps in.
"He (Huddleston) bought my last car I ran and the last motor I had," Wright explained. "It even has the same seat I run the last race I run it, so everything will feel just like home."

Wright's longtime crew chief Chris Stivers has gone over the car and will be turning the wrenches on Friday.

Wright said response to his return has been positive.

"I've had a lot of calls from people 300 miles away asking if it's true and saying they're coming so it'll be good for the promoter," Wright said. "It's close to home, and just for fun, but I am going to try and run good though.
"After 37 years, I don't think I've totally forgotten everything."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...wright-returns-to-ascs-sprints-at-timberline/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Stops Indiana Midget Week Opener​*
Heavy rains and resultant wet grounds in northern Indiana forced cancellation of Wednesday night's Honda USAC Indiana Midget Week opener at Gas City I-69 Speedway. The event included the Honda National Midget and HPD USAC Midwest Midget Series.

The series continues Thursday night at Lincoln Park Speedway in Putnamville, followed by races Friday night at Bloomington Speedway, Saturday at Lawrenceburg Speedway and Sunday at Kokomo Speedway.

In addition to purse money, participants will be competing for ProSource fast qualifier and B & W Auto Mart hard charger bonuses at each event.

Christopher Bell of Norman, Okla., the defending Honda USAC National Midget Champion, is also the defending champion of Indiana Midget Week. He and Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian teammates Rico Abreu and Tanner Thorson occupy the top-three sports in the current National standings, Abreu leading, Bell second and Thorson third.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/rain-cancels-usac-gas-city-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gardner Seeks Perris Success​*
When the Amsoil USAC/CRA Series returns to the Perris Auto Speedway on Saturday there is one question on everyone's mind: Can anyone defeat Damion Gardner?

The Concord, Calif. star has been running roughshod over the competition in a big way thus far.

Saturday's event on the famous Riverside County half-mile clay oval, will be the seventh USAC/CRA race of the season. Of the first six, Gardner has won five including three of the four staged at The PAS. The only race he did not win saw him caught up in an early tangle that forced him to restart at the back. In a damaged racecar, he spectacularly passed every car in the field, but one and finished second. Many people believe he would have won that one as well had the race been five laps longer.

To put into perspective how dominating the 2013 series champion has been, one only has to look at the numbers. Thus far he has squared off against 124 other cars in the previous six main events and he has finished ahead of 123 of them. Only Visalia's Richard Vander Weerd has finished ahead of him. Of the first 190 main event laps of the season, Gardner has led 97. Washington's Gary Taylor is a distant second on that list with 23-laps led and they came in the first 23 laps of the season at Canyon Speedway Park in Arizona. No other driver in the series has even led 20-laps! Gardner has two fast qualifying times, which is only second to Temecula's Mike Spencer who has three.

Gardner leads the series with five heat race wins and is undefeated in heat race action at The PAS.

The only driver to finish ahead of Damion Gardner in a USAC/CRA main event this year is Visalia's Richard Vander Weerd. Media please feel free to publish this photo and please give photo credit to Doug Allen.

"His numbers are incredible and they certainly do not lie," Perris Auto Speedway promoter Don Kazarian said.

"Thus far in 2014 he has been the dominant driver. What is more impressive is that he has had to work for it in almost every race. Here at The PAS he has started in the third row in every main event and has had to pass some fast cars to get to the front. On the night he did not win, he had to restart at the back and came through for second. It is not only him, it is the whole Mark Alexander team. They work so well together. They are like a finely tuned machine."

Gardner's early-season prowess sees him carrying a hefty 88-point lead in the championship standings over Huntington Beach's Nic Faas heading into Saturday's race. That lead would have been smaller, but at the last race at The PAS on Memorial Day weekend, Faas got clobbered on the start of the main by another car and hit the inside crash wall before he reached turn one.

The damage was too much to be repaired and he was done for the night.

Five time series champion Spencer, who missed a race in early May due to the birth of his first child, is third in the standings. Brody Roa of Buena Park and Yorba Linda's Matt Mitchell round out the top five in points.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/gardner-seeks-perris-success/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ensign Seeks World Challenge Ride​*
Californian Geoff Ensign enjoyed a successful winter racing down under. As a result, he has a spot in the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge.

However, Ensign is seeking a ride in order to take advantage of the opportunity to compete in the World Challenge, which will be held Aug. 8 during the 54th annual Knoxville Nationals at Iowa's Knoxville Raceway.

"I am hoping I can find a team that is looking for a driver to go run the Nationals, as well as the World Challenge race," Ensign said. "After running all winter in Australia, I earned a berth in the race and would love to compete in it."

Ensign performed well in Australia, capturing the Victorian State Title, a very prestigious race in Australia.

While he is looking for a ride for sprint car racing's biggest week, Ensign is not without a ride this year. He has won all five 360 sprint car races held at Petaluma (Calif.) Speedway this season.

Ensign previously participated in the Knoxville Nationals in 2012.

"I have been very lucky and fortunate to find opportunity all over the world to showcase my talent," he said. "I am hoping that with this race locked in, I can find a team and go have some fun for a week."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/ensign-seeks-world-challenge-ride/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Darland In Midget Week Opener​*
Dave Darland led flag to flag in Thursday's 30-lap Indiana Midget Week kickoff at Lincoln Park Speedway, surviving a marathon night that ended with 30 consecutive laps of Honda National Midget Series action.

After original front-row starter Tanner Thorson spun aon the original start, Darland moved to the front row and got the jump on polesitter Steve Buckwalter. Darland protected the bottom, as Tracy Hines came along and Buckwalter tried to hold off ProSource "Fast Qualifier" Rico Abreu.

As they entered traffic, Abreu ran down the top two and worked to the outside of Hines for second, relentlessly running the tricky cushion. Abreu briefly held second on multiple occasions and nearly nipped Darland for the lead, but struggled with the cushion off turn-four, continually tossing the front-end and losing his momentum.

In the final laps, Abreu dropped to third as Hines had a shot at Darland on the final circuit, but Darland was mistake-free and took the win in Driven Racing Oil - CML RW Security No. 17 Beast/Fontana.

"I never did see anybody, but I could hear somebody back there even with my bad hearing, so I knew they had to be pretty dang close. Running the cushion was pretty treacherous, so I didn't think guys would be able to put very many laps together up there. I tried to limit mistakes and force them to do it the hard way and hit the cushion to perfection," Darland said.

Hines held on for second in the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"Track position was key with as heavy as it was. I was able to run a little bit lower into one, and once he saw me, he moved down a little bit and got better. I thought seeing Rico may make him move, but I figured he knew they'd mess up more on the top than he would. It was just so good down low, it was tough to ever get a run on him even at the end," Hines said.

Abreu completed his first night back in a car since a vicious wreck on May 25 left him with a broken collarbone.

"My whole goal tonight was just to get through the night. I got going to get up there with those guys, but the top was just so hard to get through. I over drove it a little and kinda wore myself out. I just never could get past him.

Dave's hard to rattle, and so is Tracy. It's nice to get back in after three weeks away, and tonight I had to get up on the wheel. I'm a little sore, but I had a great race car and everything is good. I never thought I'd say this, but we're racing for points too and tonight was a good night in that department," Abreu said.

Bryan Clauson completed an impressive drive from his 18th starting position to finish fourth, while New Zealand driver Michael Pickens was fifth.

Justin Peck flipped during practice and was taken to a local hospital for observation. Brock Maskovich, Christopher Bell, James Edens, Austin Brown and Jaimie McKinlay flipped during preliminary action.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-darland-in-midget-week-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar Summer Nationals Opener Rained Out​*
Rain has forced Wednesday's DIRTcar Summer Nationals opener, as well as the DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals event, to be cancelled.

No rescheduled date has been announced.

The two tours move to Kankakee County Speedway on June 12.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/dirtcar-summer-nationals-opener-rained-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NeSmith Salute To America Gets Bigger​*
NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series officials have made the Salute To America Nationals a four-race mini-tour by adding one race and moving another.

Arkadelphia Speedway in Bremen, Ala., will take the July 5 date, and Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, Miss., will move to July 6.
The four-race Salute To America Nationals for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Tour will be begin on Thursday night, July 3 with a 40-lap, $2,000-to-win race at Talladega (Ala.) Short Track. The second race will be at East Alabama Motor Speedway in Phenix City, Ala., on Friday night, July 4 with a 50-lap, $2,500-to-win event.

The Arkadelphia Speedway race on Saturday night, July 5 will be 40-laps and $2,000-to-win, and the Magnolia Motor Speedway race on Sunday night, July 6 will be 50-laps and pay $2,500-to-win. The four races that make up the Salute To America Nationals will be rounds 12-15 of the 2014 NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series season.

The Salute To America Nationals was a four-race mini-tour on the 2013 NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series schedule, but all four events were rained out.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/nesmith-salute-to-america-gets-bigger/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IMCA Updates Deery, Hawkeye Slates​*
A Deery Brothers Summer Series-XSAN Hawkeye Dirt Tour doubleheader at Cedar County Raceway in Tipton has been rescheduled, as has the Hawkeye Dirt Tour event at Benton County Speedway in Vinton, Iowa.

Both the Deery Series for IMCA Late Models and the Hawkeye Dirt Tour for IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds will be at Tipton on Aug. 19. That pairing was originally postponed because of inclement weather on June 10.

A Monday, Aug. 18 Hawkeye Dirt Tour event at Benton County Speedway in Vinton is back on the schedule.

Late Models run for $3,000 to win and a minimum of $300 to start at Cedar County. Modified features at Tipton and at Vinton both pay $1,000 to win and a minimum of $150 to start and are now qualifying events for the 2015 Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot.

Elsewhere, track officials at Hamilton County Speedway have announced that special series events rained out last week will not be rescheduled. The program featuring both the Deery Brothers Summer Series and the XSAN Hawkeye Dirt Tour was to have been held June 3.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/imca-updates-deery-hawkeye-slates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Anderson Ends MLRA LM Drought​*
Thursday night the Lucas Oil MLRA kicked off a three-day swing at Southern Iowa Speedway.

John Anderson stood tallest among the 28 competitors to score his first win of the season and first for new car owner Bill Koons and BK Motorsports. The team rolled out a new car for evening, and it seemed to fit Anderson like a glove.

"Seems like it's been forever," said Anderson. "It (the car) really performed well. We were fast tonight right off the truck. I got to drive Bill's car at the Show Me (100) because I hurt an engine there. I knew right then that car had a pretty good feel to it, so he went and got the same type. It feels really good. I've been doubting myself and wanting to even do it and different things like that. Hopefully we'll be up there some more this year."

Initially the race was halted by a lap one melee involving at least 10 cars.

Some continued, while damage forced others out. Once the lineup was situated, Anderson rolled from the outside pole and led every lap.

Lapped traffic made it interesting at times, as second-finishing Chris Simpson pulled to Anderson's bumper on a couple of occasions. Matt Furman and Chad Simpson swapped third and fourth during the course of the race too.

BK Motorsports owner Bill Koons was excited following the main event and enjoyed the post-race celebration.

"After getting off to somewhat of a slow start, it was a very positive night for everybody, since we've been preparing a new car for John to drive," said Koons. "The win is a huge momentum boost for my team. I can't thank Rocket Chassis enough for helping us get where we are."

Once the race was restarted from the outset, the feature ran caution free. The trip to Lucas Oil MLRA RACEceiver Victory Lane is the 30th for Anderson. He sits fifth on the all-time wins list.

*The finish:*

John Anderson, Chris Simpson, Chad Simpson, Matt Furman, Jason Utter, Ryan Gustin, Scott Lewis, Dave Eckrich, Jake Meier, Jeremy Payne, Austin Siebert, Bill Koons, Travis Dickes, Skip Frey, J.C. Wyman, Spencer Diercks, Jason Bodenhamer, Tommy Wederer Jr., Andy Eckrich, Denny Eckrich, Terry Phillips, Ray Guss Jr., Mark Dotson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/anderson-ends-mlra-lm-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Albatec Boss Steps Aside For Villeneuve​*
Albatec Racing Team Principal Andy Scott surrendered his No. 26 Peugeot 208 to former F1 World Champion Jacques Villeneuve, after the French-Canadian rolled his car in testing on Wednesday.

The incident occurred late in the day, but the No. 25 208 incurred too much damage for the Dumfries-based team to repair ahead of the third round of the 2014 FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy at Hell, Norway this weekend.

Andy will step aside to allow the enthusiastic World RX fans the chance to glimpse Jacques in action after he was forced to miss the previous round at Lydden Hill due to clashing commitments with the Indy 500. The Albatec team is aiming to give Jacques the best possible chance of victory in the 600-hp, two-litre, 16v Peugeot 208 Supercar and urges the fans to show their support and get behind the former Indy 500 winner and Indycar World Series Champion over the coming weekend.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/albatec-boss-steps-aside-for-villeneuve/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Stops Potomac URC Sprint Visit​*
Rain has moved in and forced Rislone URC Sprint Series officials to cancel Friday's event at Potomac Speedway.

At this time there are no plans to reschedule this event.

The Rislone URC Sprint Series will invade the Winchester (Va.) Speedway on Saturday night. Winchester is a high banked three-eighths-mile oval.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/rain-stops-potomac-urc-sprint-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crawley Chops Down Timberline Foes​*
Making a last-minute trip to the Timberline Speedway paid off for Tim Crawley, who captured his first victory of the season, taking the win in the John James owned No. 4j with the Smiley's Racing Products Lone Star Region.

Going three wide the first four laps with Patrick Stasa and Tyson Hall, Crawley gained the advantage following a lap-five caution.

Surviving several late race cautions, Crawley was unchallenged at the finish, but unfortunately, the $2,000 pay was quickly consumed as the engine let go at the checkered flag.

Patrick Stasa held on for second with Zach Pringle edging out Channin Tankersley for third at the line. Gary Wright's return to competition ended with "The Texan" coming from 15th to fifth.

*The finish:*

Tim Crawley, Patrick Stasa, Zach Pringle, Channin Tankersley[, Gary Wright, John Carney II, Kevin Ramey, Josh Baughman, Michael Lang, Harli White, Tyson Hall, Shawn Petersen, John Kelly, Steve Schaberg, Martin Edwards, Blake Hahn, Josh McCord, Paul Solomon, Kolt Walker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/crawley-chops-down-timberline-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Dover In Warrior Sprint Cars​*
The 14th annual Budweiser Shootout at the U.S. 36 Raceway attracted 26 Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region drivers with Nebraska's Jack Dover leading every lap turned in the Home Pride No. 53 for a cool $2,000 payday.

Fourth-starting Jake Martens crossed second with Jay Russell earning the Hard Charger award, coming from 13th to third to earn half of the night's 50/50 drawing worth $232.00.

Twelfth-starting Jonathan Cornell crossed fourth with Cody Baker completing the top five.

*The finish:*

Jack Dover, Jake Martens, Jay Russell, Jonathan Cornell, Cody Baker, Chris Morgan, J.R. Topper, Cole Wood, Kyle Bellm, Russ Hall, Tyler Blank, Wyatt Burks, Mitchell Moore, Taylor Walton, Trevor Reynolds, Joshua Stephens, Randy Hibbs, Forrest Sutherland, Ricky Stangl, Casey Baker, Jordan Boston.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-dover-in-warrior-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Bounces Back At Bloomington​*
Defending Honda National Midget champion Christopher Bell experienced one of the toughest nights of his career on Thursday, as he flipped during his heat at Lincoln Park Speedway and was done for the night.

Bell wasted little time rebounding, as he topped Friday's 30-lap round two of Indiana Midget Week at Bloomington Speedway.

Damion Gardner jumped from the pole to the lead, but Bell was strong on the bottom and moved from row three to catch him as the first caution flew on lap five for Tanner Thorson, who had set ProSource Fast Time and was running inside the top six.

On the restart, Gardner slipped up off the bottom in turn-four and opened the door for Bell, who grabbed the lead and took off.

After a red flag on lap 12, Bell again opened up his lead as Bryan Clauson had moved up to the top-three and was gaining ground on Bell's teammate, Rico Abreu, for second. Meanwhile, Thorson was slicing back through the field and had entered the top-ten.

The race took a major turn with three to go as top-10 runner Alex Bright jumped the cushion and spun in turn-three, setting up a crucial restart. Clauson jumped to the top and roared by Abreu for the runner-up spot, just as the yellow lights came on again with two to go.

On the final restart, Bell bobbled on the bottom through turns one and two, shoving the nose and allowing Clauson to get a major run up to his outside down the backstretch. Bell recovered, though, and grabbed the bottom off turn-four to hold onto his lead and take his second win of the year in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota. Bell already has nine national midget wins, tying him for 71st all-time with open-wheel greats Chuck Gurney, Billy Boat, and Tony Elliott.

"I felt like I had to come back and do that for my team tonight. They were pretty upset with me after last night, so I owed it to them. I was able to stick the bottom really well from the start, but this place is really tricky. It's so easy to get tight down there and lose the nose. I almost gave it away on the green-white-checkered, but luckily I was able to get enough drive off to hold him off. I'm feeling pretty sore still from last night, but not too bad," Bell said.

On the final corner, Clauson slipped up and allowed Abreu to steal the second spot back, as the St. Helena, California driver strengthened his National point lead once again while taking the Indiana Midget Week lead in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota, despite racing with hardware in his shoulder from a broken collar bone sustained three weeks ago.

"I'm just focused on putting a whole night together and getting through this week. I'm not gonna complain about the injury, but there's no need to do something stupid right now. It's a long season and I have a lot of races left to run. It was technical, and I've worked so much on being patient and running a mature race on nights like tonight. I've got to finish races, and it's something I've worked on for nights like tonight. Those long runs get me pretty sore and it's tough to hang on, but we have great cars and I know it's gonna be a tough week going against these guys," Abreu said.

Clauson finished third, followed by Chris Windom and Thorson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bell-bounces-back-at-bloomington/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Earns 83rd Summer Nationals Victory​*
Billy Moyer claimed the checkered flag for his record eighth career DIRTcar Summer Nationals win at Kankakee County Speedway on Thursday night.
Moyer's win ties him with Shannon Babb at the top of the tour's all-time win list at 83 victories.

With an all Moyer front row, the eldest Moyer starting from the pole and Billy Moyer Jr. starting second, the huge crowd knew it would be in for a show. Moyer Jr. powered his way around his dad to start the race, pulling out to an early lead. Unfortunately for the younger Moyer his lead would be short-lived.

A power steering failure caused his car to fall back before finally retiring on lap 10, handing the lead to the elder Moyer. Billy Moyer went on to dominate the remaining 30 laps, holding off former DIRTcar national champion Ryan Unzicker for the eighth win of his career at Kankakee County Speedway.
Brian Shirley, Rick Eckert and Mike Spatola rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Mike Spatola, Billy Moyer, Billy Moyer Jr.

*The finish:*

Billy Moyer, Ryan Unzicker, Brian Shirley, Rick Eckert, Mike Spatola, Bobby Pierce, Gregg Satterllee, Brandon Sheppard, Kevin Weaver, Shannon Babb, Jay Morris, Scott Schmitt, Jason Riggs, Don Hilleary, Shawn Tozak, Frank Heckenast Jr, Scott Bull, Jason McBride, Jason Feger, Tanner Englis, Billy Moyer Jr., Torin Mettille.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/moyer-earns-83rd-summer-nationals-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mr. DIRTcar Race Stays Close​*
With DIRTcar weekly racing well underway across the Northeast region, some drivers have already demonstrated prowess at their home tracks within their own divisions.

Brett Hearn, Stephane LaFrance, Rocky Warner and Nick Stone are currently leading in Mr. DIRTcar "Best 16″ Points in their respective divisions and well on the way to great 2014 seasons.

The Mr. DIRTcar Points Fund, developed in 2011, rewards strong racers based on their 16 best finishes in their division at any DIRTcar sanctioned facility or event. Separate from the DIRTcar Series and premier Super DIRTcar Series, the Mr. DIRTcar "Best 16″ Points Fund provides an opportunity for teams to compete in DIRTcar Northeast points chase, even if they do not follow a touring series. While drivers do not need to travel to move forward in the Mr. DIRTcar Points Fund, they will only be eligible for end-of-season positions and associated prizes if they are 2014 DIRTcar Members.

Hearn, of Sussex, N.J., currently leads in Mr. DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Points with six wins overall, leading over runner-up Matt Sheppard, of Waterloo, N.Y., by just 20 points. Sheppard has collected four Modified wins so far this season. Jeremy Wilder is third with one win, Kenny Tremont, Jr., fourth with nine top-five finishes and Jimmy Phelps fifth with six top-fives.

LaFrance has claimed three DIRTcar 358-Modified wins in 2014 to lead in Mr. 
DIRTcar 358-Modified "Best 16″ Points over Chad Brachmann, Pete Bicknell, Ryan Susice and Chris Raabe. Two-time NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week Pro Stock Series Championship winner Warner leads in Mr. DIRTcar Sportsman Modified points over Cody McPhearson, Connor Cleveland, Brad Rouse and Mark Mortensen. In the Mr. DIRTcar Pro Stock point standings, Stone leads over Robbie Speed, Rob Yetman, Walt Brownell and Jim Normoyle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/mr-dirtcar-race-stays-close/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carrier & Weaver Will Lead Clash At The Mag​*
Eddie Carrier Jr. and Randy Weaver will make up the front row for Saturday night's Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Clash at the Mag at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

Scott Bloomquist and current Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series points leader Don O'Neal will make up the second row for the 100-lap, $20,000-to-win event.

Carrier jumped to the lead at the start of the Fast Shafts heat race number one and led every lap of the first heat to earn the pole position for Saturday night's main event. The race for second place was quite a battle throughout the entire 10 laps. Chase Washington, who was diagnosed with Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma two years ago at age 20, has overcome that disease to race again and outran LOLMDS regulars, Jimmy Owens and John Blankenship to make his first series feature event.

In the Eibach Springs second heat race, Bloomquist picked up the win. Bloomquist dominated the event from the start, finishing ahead by several car lengths over Bub McCool, who rallied from his fifth starting spot to finish second, ahead of Timothy Culp and Neil Baggett.

In the Simpson Performance Products third heat race, the battle between Weaver and Earl Pearson Jr. was phenomenal. Weaver was driving a brand new Longhorn Chassis and raced side-by-side with Pearson for several laps with Pearson edging out front early. Weaver battled back on the top side passing Pearson late in the heat and pulled away for the victory. Pearson finished second followed by Chris Wall and Jared Landers.

The FK Rod Ends fourth and final heat was all O'Neal. O'Neal took the lead at the start and was never challenged as he took the win to start fourth in tomorrow night's feature event Leading Dunn-Benson Ford Rookie of the Year candidate Jason Hughes finished second followed by Eric Cooley and Chad Thrash.

In preliminary action, Weaver set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) amongst the 44 entrants, with a lap of 14.109 seconds. Carrier set the fastest time in Group A with a time of 14.139 seconds. Carrier, Bloomquist, Weaver and O'Neal won their respective heat races.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../carrier-weaver-top-clash-at-the-mag-prelims/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stovall Claims MARS Late Model Money​*
Jesse Stovall dominated at Lebanon Midway Speedway by leading every lap of the 30-lap feature. Stovall pocket $3,000 for his efforts and moved his career MARS win total to 18, moving him to fourth on the all-time win list.

Early in the race Stovall had to withstand challenges from Will Vaught of Crane, MO; Jason Hughes of West Plains, MO and Kyle Beard of Trumann, AR to pick up his first MARS win of the 2014 season.

Beard would finish second with Jason Hughes, Justin Asplin and Jacob Magee rounding out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/stovall-claims-mars-late-model-money/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Poel Rebounds For Kankakee Victory​*
After a disappointing 18th-place finish Thursday at Kankakee County Speedway, Jacob Poel rebounded in a big way on Friday night by claiming his first victory of this season's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals.

Jamie Lomax started the race from the pole position after winning the first heat race, but Poel, rallying from his third-place starting position, reeled in the leader quickly and moved to the point. Poel, of Spring Lake, Mich., stretched his lead to four seconds, dominating the race and capturing the $1,500 checkered flag.

With third-place finishes on Thursday and Friday, Kenny Wallace claimed the overall River City Shootout title for this week's races at Kankakee County Speedway.

Wallace, Steven Brooks and Nick Allen rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Jamie Lomax, Devin Wright and Jacob Poel.

*The finish:*

Jacob Poel, Jamie Lomax, Kenny Wallace, Steven Brooks, Nick Allen, Ray Bollinger, Matt Goulden, Lance Dehm, Mike McKinney, Jeff Curl, Kevin Hastings, Donovan Lodge, Jason Hastings, Jeremie Johnson, Jason Lakey, Jordan Danford, Shawn Scripter, Devin Wright, Jimmy Dehm, Cody Bauman, Derek Losh, Brock Bauman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/poel-rebounds-for-kankakee-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 107 For Phillips In MLRA Competition​*
In a heavyweight slugfest Friday night at Lee County Speedway, Terry Phillips threw the haymaker just shy of the checkers en route to his Lucas Oil MLRA series-leading 107th victory.

Phillips hung around the top five for the duration of the main event and gradually worked forward. Early in the race he went toe to toe with Chad Simpson. Then when a lapped car slowed race leader Ryan Gustin's pace, Phillips jumped all over the young driver and slid in front of him exiting turn two. He had the momentum and kept Gustin at bay to roll on to victory in a fantastic feature event.

"They done a heck of a job here," stated Phillips. "This is a race track here now. You can race all over it. Hats off to them. Thanks to all the fans for coming out. I haven't seen this many fans in a long time. That's quite a race there."

Early in the evening the drivers all took two laps on the clock to align the heat races. The top three heat race finishers then redrew for feature starting positions. Friday's winner, John Anderson, redrew the number one "Lucas Oil Super Coolant" bottle and set the pace. Andy Eckrich drew the outside pole for the 40 lap feature.

Anderson quickly assumed the lead and was holding his own, until Gustin came to life, inches from the wall.

Anderson held on a little longer, but Gustin passed him several laps later in turns one and two. Ultimately Gustin held off all but Phillips to run a strong second. Chad Simpson still searching for his first Lucas Oil MLRA win of the season, scored his ninth top five finish in the series first 12 races.

Gustin, who started seventh, finished second. Chad Simpson, Anderson and Tommy Weder Jr. completed the top five.

*The finish:*

Terry Phillips, Ryan Gustin, Chad Simpson, John Anderson, Tommy Weder Jr., Travis Dickes, Jason Utter, Matt Furman, Mark Burgtorf, Dave Eckrich, Chris Simpson, Jeremy Payne, Austin Siebert, Justin Reed, Brian Harris, Jason Bodenhamer, Jake Meier, Tommy Elston, Spencer Diercks, Scott Lewis, Jay Johnson, Bill Koons, Andy Eckrich, Bob Cullen, Rickey Frankel, Skip Frey.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/no-107-for-phillips-in-mlra-competition/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Notches First Hell Tour Triumph​*
Rick Eckert claimed his first victory of the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour, and his first at Cedar Lake Speedway since 2002, after completing a daring pass with two laps to go on 17-year-old Bobby Pierce to claim the $5,000 checkered flag Friday.

Defending Summer Nationals champ Brandon Sheppard started the race from the pole and jumped out to an early lead over Rodney Sanders and Billy Moyer. Sheppard controlled the lead for the first half of the race before surrendering it to Bobby Pierce, who managed to make his way to the front after starting fifth.

The two young stars dominated much of the race, with 48-year-old Rick Eckert giving chase. Eckert made his way to Pierce's back bumper with less than 10 laps remaining, but Pierce's high-line kept Eckert from completing the pass.

Finally with two laps to go, Eckert slung his car into the corner, sliding up in front of Pierce to secure the lead en route to claiming his first win since jumping into the Rocket Chassis house car nearly two months ago.

"Racing them two kids, they're going to win a lot of races, no doubt about it," said Eckert. "So it's nice to steal one from them now while I still can."

Rodney Sanders, Brian Birkhofer and Billy Moyer rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Brandon Sheppard, Billy Moyer, Rick Eckert and Rodney Sanders.

*The finish:*

Rick Eckert, Bobby Pierce, Rodney Sanders, Brian Birkhofer, Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Jimmy Mars, Brady Smith, Tim McCreadie, Billy Moyer Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Tanner English, Jason Krohn, Shannon Babb, Adam Hensel, Jason Rauen, Scott Schmitt, Lance Matthees, Ryan Unzicker, Brian Shirley, A.J. Diemel, Pat Doar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/eckert-notches-first-hell-tour-triumph/








*Rain Knocks Out Cedar Lake DIRTcar Stop​*
Heavy rain has forced DIRTcar and Cedar Lake Speedway officials to cancel Saturday night's finale to the Masters Weekend.

The DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour shifts Sunday to Wilmot (Wis.) Raceway.
Following his victory on Friday night at Cedar Lake, Rick Eckert has a five-point lead in the DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship standings over Billy Moyer, who won at Kankakee County Speedway on Thursday night.

Bobby Pierce, who finished second to Brandon Sheppard in the 2013 Summer Nationals championship, is third with Ryan Unzicker and Brian Shirley rounding out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/rain-knocks-out-cedar-lake-dirtcar-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Santos Nips Hines For Gateway Glory​*
Bobby Santos won Saturday's Gateway 100 USAC Silver Croan Championship race at Gateway Motorsports Park, but the margin of victory in the PRM Auto Enterprise Beast/Mopar wasn't what he hoped it would be.

Leading by a wide margin most of the race, Santos eked out a half-car length advantage over pole winner Tracy Hines at the checkered flag.

"The car was coughing on the lap 93 restart and I'm not sure if we could have led another lap," Santos said. "Admittedly the yellow for John Andretti's fuel issue helped us save just enough."

Attrition left numerous competitors on the sidelines as five cars finished the race, with Bobby East third, Caleb Armstrong fourth and Kody Swanson fifth.
Early leader Tanner Swanson fell victim to transmission troubles after 20 laps, yielding the lead to Santos, who led the final 60 laps. East led the first four.

Hines was the ProSource fast qualifier, earning a $200 bonus, while Kody Swanson, from 12th to 5th, earned the $200 hard charger award posted by Dr. Jim Logan. Hines and Kody Swanson exited the race tied for the series points leas

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/santos-nips-hines-for-gateway-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Holds Off Schatz at Jackson​*
Joey Saldana added to his recent string of World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series wins after battling Donny Schatz at Jackson Speedway Friday night. Saldana scored his third win in as many weeks and his fifth of the season.

The win propelled Saldana and his Motter Equipment car to second place in the race for the championship, 19 points back. It also gave him the 89th win of his career, tying him for sixth with 2001 Outlaws champion Danny Lasoski. Saldana said one his goals during his racing career was to hit the century mark in wins.

"It's my 89th win. I just tied Danny Lasoski - this is like crazy," Saldana said. "My goal for a long time was to win 100 races... it's just a great night."

"My dad was my hero, but Doug Wolfgang was my hero. [Wolfgang] won 107 Outlaws shows and never won an Outlaw championship - so it's not all about winning championships, it's about winning races. I just want to continue winning races and be competitive, and get a shot to race with the Outlaws." 
Wolfgang is fifth on the all-time wins list.

Saldana said that winning the Dash earlier in the night played a pivotal role in giving him the position he needed during the A main. With Schatz fighting him all night for position, Saldana said he just tried to make the right moves.

"Oh yeah, I knew [Schatz] was right on my back bumper but I knew, just stay on the bottom, don't do anything stupid," Saldana said. "If he's going to beat me, he's going to drive around me and if he does that, he deserves to win."

Saldana's last win came one week ago at the NAPA Auto Parts Outlaw Showdown at I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb. In that event, as with tonight, Saldana battled Schatz throughout the race and came out on top.

After winning his heat and the dash, Saldana started on the front row of the A main with five-time champion Schatz, last year's winner at Jackson Speedway. Brad Sweet, driving his SureTest Supplies car and Lasoski started in row two.

Saldana dominated the 30-lap event, as the one-half mile track tested each team's charge to the front. 
As the green flag flew, Saldana jumped out front and led the first lap. Further back, the battle for third heated up in the opening laps between Sweet, Lasoski and Paul McMahan, with the three challenging for position. After jockeying through the first five laps, they all settled into position.

Schatz looked for opportunities in his STP/Armor All car to get around Saldana and closed the gap as the two started catching lapped traffic on lap 10. Schatz challenged Saldana on lap 17 and again on lap 20, but was not able to get around. As the white flag flew, Schatz took one last shot at the lead but it was Saldana who took the checkered flag in first.

"You just have to be smart, I guess, some nights," Schatz said. "Good thing we got the spots we did in the dash... we didn't get the win so that's the way it goes. We'll regroup and go tomorrow to Knoxville and see if we can't make that a little better."

Like Saldana and Schatz, third place Sweet credited his Dash performance for his ultimate position in the A main.

"We were up front in the dash and Donny got by us at the end of the dash and Joey just was in the right spot, so we'll take a third," Sweet said. "[Kasey Kahne Racing] and all the guys have been working hard and [thanks to] all of our sponsors that make this happen... We just need to be consistent. We'll take top threes on nights like this and move on to Knoxville."

The race for the Outlaws championship remains close, with just 60 points separating the top four. Schatz leads Saldana by 19. Daryn Pittman is in third, 20 points back and McMahan is in fourth, 60 points back.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint cars return to the track Saturday night at Knoxville Raceway for the Mediacom Outlaw Shootout. River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D. and I-94 Speedway in Fergus Falls, Minn. host the Outlaws next weekend, June 20 and 21.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...4/06/Saldana-Holds-Off-Schatz-at-Jackson.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*From Fender-Bender To Victory Lane​*
The 41st annual Devil's Bowl Summer Nationals saw 36 drivers with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real in attendance, but it was Seth Bergman who led every lap.

Bergman'ss third overall ASCS National Tour triumph, the victory was a far cry from how the Washington driver's day began; getting into a fender bender on the way to the track.

"I can't take this grin off my face," said Bergman. "After getting into a car accident on the way here with the truck and trailer, we just had to shake it off. Me and my guy looked at each other and said well; at least we got the accident out the way. We can go win this thing now."

And win he did, taking off from the pole, Bergman led flag-to-flag after getting the jump on outside front row starting Tony Bruce Jr.

Left to battle with Blake Hahn, the pair chased each other through slower traffic with Bruce holding the runner up spot until mechanical problems sent the Oil Medics No. 18 to the pits on lap 21.

Hahn would hold on to the runner up spot, matching his career best finish with the National Tour that happened on Oct. 10, 2012 at the Lone Star Speedway in Kilgore, Texas.

"I hated to see Tony go out like that. I really would have rather raced him for position but getting second with the national boys is awesome. I needed this," Hahn said. "I'm not a fan of big tracks and the Devil's Bowl has not been very friendly to me in the past so I'll take a second here any day."

Tim Crawley posted his 118th career Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour podium finish, doing so in the John James owned No. 4J.

Aaron Reutzel and Jason completed the top five.

*The finish:*

Seth Bergman, Blake Hahn, Tim Crawley, Aaron Reutzel, Jason Johnson, Jeff Swindell, Dustin Morgan, Brad Loyet, Johnny Herrera, Josh Baughman, Sam Hafertepe Jr., John Carney II, Brandon Hanks, Danny Jennings, Kolt Walker, Joe Wood Jr., Tony Bruce Jr., Matt Covington, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Travis Rilat, Martin Edwards, Harli White.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/from-fender-bender-to-victory-lane/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dietrich Is Lincoln All Star​*
Danny Dietrich is making it a habit of winning big shows at Lincoln Speedway.

The 2012 Lincoln track champ had a perfect night, setting fast time, winning the dash, and claiming this third win in the last four years in the annual All-Star Circuit of Champions show in the Pigeon Hills Saturday night, starting on the pole and leading every lap.

"It doesn't get much better than this!" exclaimed Dietrich upon exiting his Gary Kauffman-owned Sandoe's Fruit Market/Weikert's Livestock No. 48 in victory lane, "We have a lot of sponsors here tonight. It's great to do this for them. It's gonna be one heck-of-a celebration in the pits."

"We just get lucky," said Dietrich of drawing the pole for the feature event, "We come here to win every night, and the last two weeks we've had tough luck. I think we're back on track."

"I don't know what happened to Brian (Montieth)," said Dietrich, "He was little better than I was tonight on the cushion. I wasn't bad, but it was his kind of race track."

What happened to Montieth, who started fourth, was contact with a lapped car while running second on the frontstretch of lap 14, the only caution of the 30-lap event.

Former track champ Lance Dewease started on the front row and actually ran second every lap of the race except laps 11-13, when he gave way to Montieth. Dewease assumed second for the restart and ran there the rest of the way, holding off Tim Shaffer, Jac Haudenschild, and Jim Siegel, who finished third through fifth.

Siegel moved into the top five when All-Star points leader Dale Blaney dropped to the infield on lap 15.

Dietrich's win was dominant. He had more than a two-second lead when the mid-race caution flag came out, three second lead by lap 19, and final margin of victory of 2.84 seconds over Dewease.

Phil Walter started on the pole and led every lap of the 20-lap "358" sprint car feature.

*The finish:*

Danny Dietrich, Lance Dewease, Tim Shaffer, Jac Haudenschild, Jim Siegel, Gerard McIntyre Jr., Aaron Ott, Steve Owings, Greg Hodnett, Brent Marks, Alan Krimes, Tyler Ross, Cory Haas, Austin Hogue, Tim Glatfelter, Ryan Smith, Caleb Helms, Adam Wilt, Dale Blaney, Brian Montieth, Ryan Bohlke, Robbie Kendall, Freddie Rahmer, Ryan Wilson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-sprint-cars/dietrich-is-lincoln-all-star/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Bumps & Grinds At Lawrenceburg​*
Rico Abreu continued what has been a sensational Honda National Midget season with his third victory of the year on Saturday, a frenetic affair that featured countless slide jobs around Lawrenceburg Speedway.

Alex Bright edged Michael Pickens back to the line to lead lap one, but Pickens took command as they ran the extreme high line. Pickens and Bright were setting a torrid pace early, encountering traffic as Bright closed for the lead.

A turn-one slide job followed, and the two made contact in the middle of the corner with Pickens getting up into the concrete and collapsing his front end. He was done for the race.

After that, Bright was in command as Abreu worked on Tracy Hines for second, and cars were racing all over behind them. Brady Bacon was moving his way through the field, using every inch of the wide race track.

Abreu closed on Bright for the lead and pulled the trigger into turn one on lap 27, and again the lead duo ended up in the same spot, this time with Bright on the short end as he struggled to regain control exiting turn two. As his front end bounced around, Abreu raced away and scored a relatively easy win aboard the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"Whether they boo me or cheer for me, I'll be at Kokomo tomorrow night driving just as hard. Alex (Bright) is a hell of a driver and both of us are running as hard as we can. He got the short end of the stick on that one. I just have to thank my guys for giving me an incredible car once again. It's good to be back in victory lane now after the injury. You have to respect these cars, as I've had my fair share of big ones," Abreu said.

Bright held second until the final lap, when he could hold on no more and bounced to a stop through turn three just as Abreu was taking the checkered flag. Hines had flashed by with the runner-up spot aboard the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"I had a front-row seat for a lot of wild slide-jobs tonight, and they were from everybody. Our car was pretty good, and I'm happy to finish out a long day with a good finish after coming from the Silver Crown race at Gateway," Hines said.

Friday night winner Christopher Bell returned to the podium with a strong run in third, again in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

Bryan Clauson and Brady Bacon, who started 18th, completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/abreu-bumps-grinds-at-lawrenceburg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Wins, But Abreu Is Champion​*
Bryan Clauson turned 25 years old on Sunday at Kokomo Speedway and celebrated in victory lane with his first Honda National Midget victory of the season to close Indiana Midget Week.

Meanwhile, Rico Abreu finished an amazing week that never saw him finish off the podium to wrap up the"Midget Week championship.

Zach Daum and Michael Pickens led the field to green and kept their formation for the first four laps as they swapped the top spot coming to the line. On lap five, defending national champion Christopher Bell came to a stop and slowed the torrid pace. He visited the work area and return for the restart.

Abreu was the man on the move after the restart, as he went to the high side and powered by Daum for the lead on lap six. Daum would not go away, however, as Abreu made a mistake on the cushion and nearly got into the fence as Daum raced back to the lead. A red flag for Isaac Chapple became the second stoppage on lap nine.

Abreu again had a great restart, nailing the opening lap on the cushion to retake the lead and begin opening up his margin over a torrid battle for second. Clauson began his move on the leaders, as he found the middle of the track through turns three and four and took Tracy Hines along with him.

The final caution appeared just after halfway, as the leaders had started to encounter traffic. After the restart, Clauson shadowed Abreu and got a huge run coming to complete lap 17, using a long slow slider all the way to turn-two to force Abreu off the cushion and back underneath him. The duo raced through turns three and four, with Clauson taking the lead.

Hines moved to second and kept pace with Clauson, cutting into his lead over the closing laps as they again approached slower cars. Hines got all the way to Clauson's tailtank but could do nothing with him, as Clauson won by .330 seconds in the Fairbury Westin Packaged Meats - Curb Records No. 63 Spike/Esslinger. It was his 31st career National Midget win, tying him for eighth all-time with Chuck Rodee and Gene Hartley.

"This is my favorite place in the world to race and I've got a lot of laps here; it took all the experience and laps I have here to win that one. We've been knocking on the door, but there's three really good cars over there that are hard to beat. We've been good and keeping up with them later in races, but we've had to come from behind. I knew I had to break his momentum and wasn't as close as I wanted to be there, but I just wanted to go in there and break that rhythm. This is a great group and we've taken some big steps to get our team this strong, and I'm happy to notch our first one together,"

Clauson said of his first win with the combination of Rusty Kunz and Joe Dooling.

Hines was again strong as he finished right behind Clauson in the runner-up spot aboard the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"We went to work with Spike Chassis and have a better car now. I fiddled around there and found the top, and jumped up there and went forward. I had a little sweet spot through three and four. It was a tough track to give a slider - the only place we were lifting was into one and I thought I'd crash myself if I tried there. It was tough to get through down there. I'm happy with our weekend and our whole operation right now," Hines said.

Abreu finished off an unbelievable week with another podium finish, easily capturing the weeklong title with his Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota. He also took home the night's ProSource Fast Time Award for the second time on the week.

"It was a really exciting week for me. It was such a test to come in here after the three weeks off, so to finish with the Midget Week championship is cool. Keith (Kunz) and Pete (Willoughby) build such fast race cars. I wasn't sure where everyone was running behind me, and I thought I was good, but Bryan just was able to break my momentum. That changed everything for me. I got back going but it was too late. You learn from races like that and move on to the next one," Abreu said.

Dave Darland finished fourth and Daum was fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-wins-but-abreu-is-champion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Shootout to Sweet​*
Brad Sweet won his fourth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series race of the season Saturday night, capturing the Mediacom Shootout at Knoxville Raceway after holding off challenges from Danny Lasoski and Terry McCarl. The win was the first Outlaws win for Sweet at the legendary half-mile track.

"It feels good. This is a dream come true," Sweet said. "I've always wanted to win at Knoxville in a winged sprint car&#8230; It means something to beat these guys - 48 really strong cars here tonight."

As the SureTest Supplies team looks to build momentum in the coming weeks, Sweet said the win was a good boost for his team which last won on April 5 at Calistoga Speedway.

"For us to get the monkey off our back," Sweet said. "We've been strong at the beginning of the year and then we slumped a little bit, so it's nice to get back in victory lane especially here at Knoxville. It's awesome. I know we work really hard to run good at this race track&#8230; I could move around all over the place. I think I probably was running the top way too long. The car just felt so good I felt like I could move all over. Hats off to my guys."

Sweet said he and his team now have good notes for Knoxville that they will bring back for upcoming races at the track.

The team's previous wins this season came at Volusia Speedway Park, Tucson International Raceway and Calistoga. Sweet is sixth in the championship standings, 251 points out of the lead.

Sweet qualified sixth earlier in the night and benefitted from the six car inversion leading into the dash. After winning the dash, Sweet started on the front row with Lasoski. Shane Stewart and McCarl started in row two.

After the green flag flew, Sweet jumped past Lasoski for an early lead. Lasoski looked to reel in Sweet in the opening laps. Meanwhile, McCarl battled with Stewart for third place. After several attempts, as Stewart rode through the middle of turns three and four, McCarl, hugging the bottom of the track, slid past coming out of turn four, taking the position and making his charge forward.

In the coming laps, McCarl drove his Snow Plow Snow Pushers car past Lasoski and set his sights on Sweet.

"I got going good there and I thought we might have a shot at Brad," McCarl said. "He kind of didn't know the rubber was on the bottom and he was running up in the middle&#8230; We needed to get to him again before he found it."

McCarl, a seven-time track champion at Knoxville and the current 410 points leader at the track, said it was tough to get around Sweet once he found the right line.

"Some of the things you've got to slow down a little bit and take what they give you," McCarl said. "I knew Brad kind of got out on us at that point and [then we were] trying to keep Shane behind us."

Stewart, who also found his way around Lasoski as the 25 lap A main wore on, finished in third.

"I honestly made too many mistakes," Stewart said. "Terry actually found the rubber before I did and I probably should have moved down a little earlier than I did and just messed up. And then I thought I was going to have a pretty good run on him in the last corner and I missed the rubber in one and two and just killed my momentum."

"Obviously a really good finish here. It's hard to win here - it's hard to finish on the podium. Any time that we can do that for the [Larson Marks Racing] guys and Go Pro it makes all their hard work and effort worth it to see their car run up front, so it's special to me as well."

In the race for the championship, Donny Schatz's points lead was cut to six points. Daryn Pittman moved back into the second position after Joey Saldana was relegated to a 25th place finish. Saldana is now 45 points out of the lead while fourth place Paul McMahan is 52 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint cars return to the track next Friday and Saturday nights, June 20 and 21, at River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D. and I-94 Speedway in Fergus Falls, Minn.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-of-Outlaws-STP-Sprint-Cars-at-Knoxville.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Pockets $20,000 Clash At The Mag​*
Don O'Neal topped Jimmy Owens to win the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Clash at the Mag Saturday night at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

O'Neal became the first repeat winner in the $20,000-to-win event, sponsored by the Columbus Convention and Visitors Bureau.

With the enormous crowd on its feet, O'Neal and Owens swapped the lead four times during the race. O'Neal forged ahead for good on lap 90. Owens finished second, followed by Earl Pearson Jr., Scott Bloomquist and Timothy Culp.

"What a race," said O'Neal in front of the cheering standing room only crowd. "He started to drive off from me there with about 30 to go. I closed the gap on him, and then the caution came out. I thought I had a shot when that last caution came out. I changed my line for a moment, and the car started taking off better, and then I was able to run him down.

"I wasn't even looking at my guys towards the end. I was just concentrating on hitting my marks. We just kept digging, like the Show-Me 100. The track was awesome all night. Thanks to Johnny Stokes for a great race track and the fans for coming out tonight to see us race."

Randy Weaver led the first 28 laps of the 100 lap event, jumping to the lead from his outside pole position at the start. O'Neal, who started fourth, tracked down Weaver taking the lead away from him on lap 29. Owens started ninth and then made his way past Weaver to take over the second spot. Owens then pulled alongside O'Neal for several laps before clearing him for the lead on lap 40.

Owens held the top spot until O'Neal passed him again on lap 73. O'Neal then battled with Owens for the next dozen laps as the two had the capacity crowd on its feet. Owens battled back, regaining the point on lap 86. Owens' reign as the leader was limited when O'Neal charged back into the lead for good with ten laps remaining.

"That was pretty exciting," said Owens. "That should be a great race for television. I hope the fans here enjoyed that. O'Neal got around me, and I got back by him. We went back-and-forth so many times I lost track after awhile. Congrats to O'Neal, he had a good car, the track was really racy. We could run all over the track, high, low, in the middle."

Pearson had a birds-eye view for the race up front between O'Neal and Owens, and was pleased with his third place finish.

"I thought I had a chance to catch Jimmy near the end, but we came up just short. The track was super tonight. With all the rain they had this week, they did a tremendous job on track prep," said Pearson.

Completing the top ten were Jared Landers, Weaver, Chad Thrash, Steve Francis and Chris Wall.

*The finish:*

Don O'Neal, Jimmy Owens, Earl Pearson Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Timothy Culp, Jared Landers, Randy Weaver, Chad Thrash, Steve Francis, Chris Wall, Dennis Erb Jr., Bub McCool, Eric Cooley, Ray Cook, Jason Hughes, Chase Washington, Jason Papich, John Blankenship, Shane Clanton, Wendell Wallace, Neil Baggett, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jimmy Cliburn, Ronny Lee Hollingsworth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/oneal-pockets-20000-clash-at-the-mag/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Goes Wild At Randolph County​*
Saturday's trip to Randolph County Raceway was the first visit there in four years for the Lucas Oil MLRA late models.

The fans turned out and so did the competitors for the finale of the three-day weekend swing. Ryan Gustin qualified for the outside pole of and cruised to his second Lucas Oil MLRA triumph.

"We learned quite a bit tonight and tried some new things that we've never tried before," said Gustin. "I think we hit on something there. Hopefully we can keep it up and go get us some more wins throughout the season. This place is kind of different than anywhere else we'll go the rest of the season. We already got a good heat race package when the track's got some bite in it. Now I think we've got something figured out when it gets slick."

Terry Phillips went back and forth with Chad Simpson and Jeremy Payne over the course of the 40-lap feature and finished second. Simpson, Payne and Chris Simpson filled the top five.

The finish:

Ryan Gustin, Terry Phillips, Chad Simpson, Jeremy Payne, Chris Simpson, Dave Eckrich, John Anderson, Jason Utter, James Sherck, Matt Furman, Mark Dotson, Travis Dickes, Sonny Findling, Denny Woodworth, Vance Wilson, Bill Koons, Richard Kimberling, Austin Siebert, Jason Bodenhamer, Jon Melloway, Mark Burgtorf, Ricky Frankel, Scott Lewis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/gustin-goes-wild-at-randolph-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Johnson On Tazewell Dirt​*
Ronnie Johnson scored a dominant on Saturday night in the 50-lap Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series event at Tazewell Speedway driving the NeSmith Chevrolet Special.

Johnson earned the pole with fast time honors, took the lead on lap six and never looked back to take his second straight series victory.

"The Chattanooga Flash" was so aggressive turning laps around the quarter-mile high-banked clay oval from the first practice lap, through qualifying while setting fast time at 11.871 seconds, and all 50 laps of the main event, he was asked after the race if he was mad at somebody.

"Things happen fast at this race track, and if you try to take it easy, you can end up going from being the leader to last in a hurry," Johnson said. "When you get to the lapped cars, you've got to get by them in a hurry. When I was in lapped traffic, I didn't know how big of a lead I had, but I saw the flashes from the photographers' cameras, and that usually means you've got close company."

The closest challengers to Johnson were in a different zip code from the race leader. Johnson had almost a half lap lead on second-place before a lap 35 caution flag closed up the field with 15 laps to go.

When Johnson took the checkered flag, he had a 2.379-second margin of victory over Tyler Crowder. Crowder was involved in back-and-forth battle for the second spot with Jacob Grizzle, who finished third.
Jake Knowles and Dingus Griffin rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*

Ronnie Johnson, Tyler Crowder, Jacob Grizzle, Jake Knowles, Dingus Griffin, Matthew Turner, Jadon Frame, Brent Barrett, Chase Edge, Lavon Sparks, Mark Dowdy, Mack McCarter.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/its-all-johnson-on-tazewell-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Wires Wilmot Summer Nationals Stop​*
Rick Eckert didn't wait long after securing his first DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory on Friday night at Cedar Lake Speedway, following it up by leading flag-to-flag and capturing the victory on Sunday night at Wilmot Raceway.

Eckert, of York, Pa., started from the pole position with Ryan Unzicker on his outside. Eckert, the 2011 World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion racing the defending series champion's Rocket Chassis car, held off Unzicker on the start of the race and after two early cautions.

Eckert finally pulled away from Unzicker after the third and final caution when a hard-charging Shannon Babb, coming from his ninth-place starting position, challenged Unzicker for second. Babb cleared Unzicker, but Eckert was already out to a sizeable lead. Eckert wound up lead all 40 laps, defeating Babb by more than one second, capturing his second checkered flag in as many events.

"Anytime I get to race is fun, and I love racing tracks that I've never been to," said Eckert in victory lane. "We were only going to hit a handful [of events] but now every day I get in the truck, I go wherever they set the GPS to, and they've been setting it for the next track. So we will probably see them at the next one."

Unzicker, Brian Shirley and Mike Spatola rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Eckert, Unzicker and Brandon Sheppard.

*The finish:*

Rick Eckert, Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Brian Shirley, Mike Spatola, Gregg Satterlee, Brandon Sheppard, Tanner English, Scott Schmitt, Mitch McGrath, Billy Moyer Jr., Jason Riggs, Gary Christian, Jim Moon, Jim Letizia, Bobby Pierce, Bill Rezutek, Mike Fryer, Rich Bell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/eckert-wires-wilmot-summer-nationals-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Graves Motorsports Goes On The Market​*
After parting ways with driver Kolt Walker this past weekend, the entire Graves Motorsports organization is for sale.

"The whole race team - rig, cars, motors, everything - is for sale," Graves Motorsports Co-Owner Jerry Graves said. "All they have to do is get a drivers suit and a helmet to race."

Walker said he, his crew and his sponsors are actively seeking a ride to continue competing for the ASCS Lone Star Region championship as well as wins throughout Texas and the Midwest.

"I'm thankful and appreciate the opportunity that Jerry and Donna Graves provided me," he said. "It's time to move on and pursue other opportunities."
The team ended on one of its roughest weekends of the season.

Walker was caught up in a wild crash during the opening laps of his ASCS Lone Star Region heat race last Friday at Timberline Speedway in Corley, Texas. The wreck destroyed the race car and ended Walker's night early.

The weekend concluded on Saturday at Devil's Bowl Speedway for a co-sanctioned event with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour and ASCS Lone Star Region. Using the backup car, Walker charged from seventh to third place in his heat race on the hooked-up track.

That earned him a spot in the feature redraw, where he pulled the No. 5 to start the 30-lap main event on the inside of the third row.

"The engine was running warm in the heat race," Walker said. "We richened everything up and did some stuff to the radiator to get more air. It wouldn't go on the takeoff (of the main event). It just lugged real bad and it was getting slower and slower. Around Lap 23 I decided it wasn't worth tearing the engine up so I pulled in to save the engine."

Walker was credited with a 15th-place result.
The team ended the season with a trio of tops fives and seven top 10s in a dozen races. Walker ranks third in the ASCS Lone Star Region championship standings with the next event in the middle of July.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/graves-motorsports-goes-on-the-market/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MOWA Heads To Indiana For Weekend Swing​*
The Midwest Open Wheel ***'n Sprint Car Series presented by Casey's General Stores makes its first ever stop at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway this Friday. It follows that up with an appearance at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind., Saturday.

It will be the second stop in as many seasons for the series at Tri-State Speedway.

Friday's action sees the series at Bloomington Speedway, with pit gates opening at 4:30 p.m., hot laps are 6:30 p.m. and heat races are scheduled for 7:30 p.m. at the weekly home of non-wing sprint cars.

Much like the racing is expected to be at Bloomington Speedway, point leader Joey Moughan is in a tight point battle holding just a six-point lead in the MOWA Sprint Car Series presented by Casey's General Stores championship chase. Three-time and defending series champion Jerrod Hull in second spot.

Hull has a series high three wins in 2014, while Moughan has not picked up a win this season.

A.J. Bruns is a distant third in points, while Chris Urish is fourth and Ben Wagoner rounds out the top five.

With the series returning to Tri-State Speedway, as part of the Southern Indiana Sprint Stampede, Bruns returns as the highest finishing series regular, after picking up a second place finish one year ago. Shane Stewart got the win in the series' first appearance at the famed quarter-mile. Greg Wilson was third, while Hull was fourth and Jimmy Hurley rounded out the top five.

Hot laps are at 6:30 p.m. with racing at 7:30 p.m. for the event which features winged and non-winged sprints. Grandstand tickets are $20 for adults, students $15 and children 12 and under are free.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/mowa-heads-to-indiana-for-weekend-swing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ohio Speedweek On Tap For UNOH All Stars​*
The 2014 season for the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions has been unique to say the least.

There have been 11 different feature winners over 12 events thus far. And with the 32nd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek - featuring nine straight nights of racing at eight different tracks in the Buckeye State - ahead, there's no reason to believe that streak of different winners won't continue.

It all kicks off Friday on Ohio Caterpillar Night at Attica Raceway Park. It will mark the 103rd appearance of the UNOH All Stars at "Ohio's Finest Racing" speedplant. Also it's leg No. 4 of 8 for the Attica Raceway Park / Wayne County Speedway Late Model Challenge Series ($1,500 to win).

The UNOH All Stars paid a visit to Attica in April with four-time series champion Dale Blaney picking up his 100th career All Star victory. Blaney has three wins at Attica in 2014, including one against the World of Outlaws. He has 20 career victories at Attica, 14 of which have been All Star wins.

Other winners in 2014 at Attica include four time All Star champion Tim Shaffer (the defending Ohio Sprint Speedweek champion), defending track champion Craig Mintz and recently Chris Andrews, who scored his first career All Star win at Attica to open Ohio Speedweek in 2013.

Speedweek continues Saturday, June 21 at Tony Stewart's Eldora Speedway on NKTelco Night. No other track in the country has hosted more of the UNOH All Star races than Eldora. The Speedweek event will be the 134th of the UNOH All Stars at the famous half mile.

Last season Jac Haudenschild swept the two UNOH All Star events at Eldora, including the Ohio Sprint Speedweek event. The UMP DIRTcar Modifieds and Eldora Stocks will also be in action Saturday.

On Sunday, June 22, Speedweek moves to Waynesfield Raceway Park near Lima, Ohio. The third-mile bullring has produced some of the most exciting Speedweek shows in recent years. Last year Brad Sweet drove to the Speedweek victory.

The NAPA Auto Parts Wayne County Speedway near Orrville, Ohio, will host the UNOH All Stars on Monday, June 24.

The All Stars paid a visit to one of the original series tracks on May 31 and local driver Lee Jacobs - his great-grandfather built the speedway - recorded his second UNOH All Star win in 2014 - the series' only repeat winner this season. Last year during the Speedweek visit Oklahoma native Shane Stewart picked up the victory.

Brad Haudenschild has dominated at the track in 2014, scoring four wins including this past Saturday. Broc Martin also has a victory at Wayne County in 2014. The late models and super stocks will also be on the racing card Monday.

Tuesday, June 24 finds the UNOH All Stars at Sharon Speedway near Hartford, Ohio. Another of the tracks that was part of the first Ohio Sprint Speedweek 32 years ago, the three-eighths-mile oval fell victim to rain during last year's Speedweek event. Two years ago local driver Brandon Matus scored his first UNOH All Star win.

The TUSA Mod Lites will also be on hand in a Mid-Atlantic regional event.
The track is home to not only current All Star point leader Dale Blaney, but his brother, Dave is part owner of the facility. Dave, a NASCAR Sprint Cup driver, also has an All Star win in 2014.

The UNOH All Stars return to Atomic Speedway near Chillicothe, Ohio, on Wednesday, June 25. It has been a couple years since the All Stars raced at the high-banked bullring. It will be the first of two All Star events at Atomic Speedway as the series comes right back on July 3 for the traditional The Night the Stars Come Out.

Winners in 2014 at Atomic Speedway include Danny Smith (three wins), former track owner Jim Nier (two wins), Nathan Skaggs, Cole Duncan and former track champion Jimmy Stinson (two wins). The street stocks and sport mods will also be in competition.

From there the Ohio Sprint Speedweek travels to "The Home of the All Stars" on Thursday, June 26 for the first of two visits to Fremont Speedway during the nine nights of Speedweek. The All Stars have raced at Fremont Speedway a total of 112 times during the long history of the track.

Earlier this year Caleb Griffith scored his first career All Star win to open a double-header weekend at the track. Australian James McFadden followed with a $10,000 payday for his first ever All Star win as well.

Winners at Fremont thus far in 2014 include Dale Blaney, who has 14 career All Star wins at Fremont and has a total of 20 victories at the track; Christopher Bell, Griffith (two wins), Craig Mintz (two wins) and Brian Lay (two wins).

The 305 sprints and dirt trucks will also be in action on I'm Your Guy Water Proofing Night.

On Friday, June 27 Ohio Sprint Speedweek heads to the high banked quarter-mile of Limaland Motorsports Park, which is operated by the All Star's title sponsor, the University of Northwestern Ohio.

Last year Haudenschild would score the speedweek win, his second of the week. In 2012 the speedweek event was rained out, but the two prior years (2011 and 2010) saw first time All Star winners in Kyle Sauder and David Gravel.

Several of the track's tough weekly 360 race teams will give the All Stars a great challenge. Also on the racing card for Elwer Fence Night will be the modifieds.

The 32nd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek wraps up Saturday, June 28 at Fremont Speedway for the $10,000-to-win finale on Ludwig Propane Night.

Last year Dale Blaney continued his dominance of big paying shows at "The Track That Action Built," taking home the Speedweek finale. It marked his only win during Ohio Sprint Speedweek in 2013.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/ohio-speedweek-on-tap-for-unoh-all-stars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Wires Wilmot Summer Nationals Stop​*
Rick Eckert didn't wait long after securing his first DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory on Friday night at Cedar Lake Speedway, following it up by leading flag-to-flag and capturing the victory on Sunday night at Wilmot Raceway.

Eckert, of York, Pa., started from the pole position with Ryan Unzicker on his outside. Eckert, the 2011 World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion racing the defending series champion's Rocket Chassis car, held off Unzicker on the start of the race and after two early cautions.

Eckert finally pulled away from Unzicker after the third and final caution when a hard-charging Shannon Babb, coming from his ninth-place starting position, challenged Unzicker for second. Babb cleared Unzicker, but Eckert was already out to a sizeable lead. Eckert wound up lead all 40 laps, defeating Babb by more than one second, capturing his second checkered flag in as many events.

"Anytime I get to race is fun, and I love racing tracks that I've never been to," said Eckert in victory lane. "We were only going to hit a handful [of events] but now every day I get in the truck, I go wherever they set the GPS to, and they've been setting it for the next track. So we will probably see them at the next one."

Unzicker, Brian Shirley and Mike Spatola rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Eckert, Unzicker and Brandon Sheppard.

*The finish:*

Rick Eckert, Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Brian Shirley, Mike Spatola, Gregg Satterlee, Brandon Sheppard, Tanner English, Scott Schmitt, Mitch McGrath, Billy Moyer Jr., Jason Riggs, Gary Christian, Jim Moon, Jim Letizia, Bobby Pierce, Bill Rezutek, Mike Fryer, Rich Bell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/eckert-wires-wilmot-summer-nationals-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar Pulls Support Of Glen Ridge​*
After Glen Ridge Motorsports Park changed its night for weekly racing, DIRTcar withdrew its sanction of all DIRTcar divisions at the track.

In addition, the Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series event, scheduled for Wednesday, July 16, has been cancelled and will not be rescheduled.

DIRTcar points toward the "Best 16″ finishes will be counted toward the season ending point fund awards throughout Sunday's event, but a home track bonus will not be awarded.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/dirtcar-pulls-support-of-glen-ridge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's 'Super Matt' Sheppard At New Egypt​*
"Super Matt" Sheppard raced to a thrilling victory in the Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series Pioneer Pole Buildings, Inc. Dirty Jersey 60 on Tuesday at New Egypt Speedway.

"It was an unbelievable race," the three-time Super DIRTcar Series Champion said.

"Great race track, wide race track, start to finish. There are a few guys that I think could have won that race. Lucky enough, we were able to get to the front and hold on till the end."

Sheppard started in fifth while Heinke-Baldwin Racing teammate Jimmy Phelps, took the initial lead over Tim McCreadie and eight-time series champion Brett Hearn.

However, Sheppard's No. 9h was quickly gaining momentum from the green. By lap 4, Sheppard was challenging for second against Phelps, who lost a position when McCreadie grabbed the lead.

Sheppard claimed second as the No. 4 of leader McCreadie was pulling away from the rest of the field.

In lap 21, the No. 27J of Danny Johnson spun in front of the flagstand, coming to a stop in turn 1, to bring out the race's first caution. Sheppard was strong on the restart, racing side-by-side with McCreadie before falling behind after a lap. Johnson returned tot he pits in lap 24.

Hometown hero Billy Pauch of Frenchtown, N.J., was also strong on the restart, charging past Phelps from fourth to third place. He passed Sheppard on the outside in lap 26 and claimed the lead from McCreadie in lap 29.

Pauch's racecar was fast, seeming poised to stay in the lead through the checkered flag. Every fan in the crowded New Egypt Speedway grandstands simultaneously gasped with shock as Pauch's No. 1 broke town in the frontstretch in lap 46. A drive shaft issue took the No. 1 to the pits and left Sheppard's No. 9h in the lead.

Laubach was fast on this restart, wheeling around McCreadie and charging toward the leader. Another yellow flag in lap 56 slowed the momentum with just four laps to go. Laubach lept into action in the final laps, nosing under the No. 9h in turn 2 of the last lap, but unable to make the pass before the checkered flag.

"I was leaving that bottom wide open and he was good enough to get there, but I could get a good run off the top," said Sheppard. "I could get a good run off the backstretch and clear him into (turn) 3, and that's what we needed."

Laubach, who took home the trophy from last year's inaugural Dirty Jersey 60 was pleased with a strong second-place finish after an exciting race.

"That was a good race. I would have liked to have been watching that one," Laubach said after the race. "Everyone was running on all they had. It was just good track position, we could move around low, high. When Matt started to see me run the top and I realized he was going to block that from me, then I had to change and do something.

"I just figured out another groove and it was working, it just needed time. The yellow with four to go took away probably two laps. If I would have had that four in a row continuous, I think I would have had it then."

After starting fourth and leading early in the race, McCreadie finished in third. Hearn started second and finished fourth. Billy Decker charged from his tenth place starting position to finish fifth.

Rounding out the top 10 were Larry Wight in sixth, Phelps in seventh, Billy Dunn in eighth, Anthony Perriego in ninth and event co-promotor Stewart Friesen in tenth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/its-super-matt-sheppard-at-new-egypt/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Babb Claims DIRTcar Victory & $10,000 Prize​*
Shannon Babb captured the lead on the DIRTcar Summer Nationals all-time win list in dramatic fashion Tuesday night, snapping Rick Eckert's two-race win streak and claiming his 84th career victory at Farley Speedway.

Babb's victory came at the expense and heartbreak of another series great, Billy Moyer, who started the 50-lap feature on the inside of row two behind pole-sitter Ryan Unzicker. Moyer seized the lead from Unzicker after the first lap, quickly separating himself from the rest of the field. Moyer dominated the race until lap 41, when bad luck struck.

Moyer spun while leading in turn two after blowing a right-rear tire, handing the lead over to second-place Babb, who rallied from the sixth starting position. Babb led the final nine laps, claiming the $10,000 checkered flag and the overall lead on the DIRTcar Summer Nationals all-time wins list.

Unzicker, Eckert, Bobby Pierce and Brandon Sheppard rounded out the top five.
Heat race winners included Unzicker, Moyer and Brian Shirley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/babb-claims-dirtcar-victory-10000-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Gulf South Preps For Texas Two-Step​*
The Griffith Truck and Equipment ASCS Gulf South Region is scheduled to scatter soil this weekend.

The slate includes the fourth visit of the season to the Golden Triangle Raceway Park in Beaumont, Texas on June 20 and the season's second attempt at races at the Royal Purple Raceway in Baytown, Texas on June 21.

Three winners in three visits to the Golden Triangle Raceway Park, Johnny Herrera grabbed the most recent checkered flag on May 25. Previous to that, Tommy Bryant topped the field on May 2. The sight of the 2014 season opener, Jon Agan scored his first ASCS triumph at the one-third mile oval on March 14.

Rained out in the series first attempt at the Royal Purple Raceway on March 15, the last visit to the Baytown based oval came on June 22, 2013 with Christopher Bell wheeling the Berryman Motorsports No. 31 to victory.

Channin Tankersley continues to lead the region with a 69 point advantage over five-time series champion, Ray Allen Kulhanek, who is the series most recent winner with his first score of the year at the Gator Motorplex on June 7.

Chris Sweeney holds down third, only 89 points away from the lead with John Pate and Klint Angelette completing the top five in Gulf South Regional standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-gulf-south-preps-for-texas-two-step/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clancy Is Valley Speedway Iron Man​*
The ninth win of the 2014 season for USRA B-Mod national points leader Chad Clancy was a big one as he led all 20 laps of Wednesday night's Iron Man Challenge main event at the Valley Speedway.

Clancy started on the outside of the front row and took charge immediately, racing out to an eight-car-length advantage early on before a pair of mid-race cautions kept the field within striking distance.

But he was flawless on every restart and paced polesitter Andy Bryant all the way to the checkered flag and a $600 payday.

Iron Man points leader Dan Wheeler made the long tow from Savage, Minn., pay off with a third-place finish with Dean Wille taking fourth and Cody Brill coming from tenth to finish fifth.

Chad Staus, Randal Schiffelbein Jr., Jared Timmerman, Brad Smith and Matt Herring rounded out the top 10.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/clancy-is-valley-speedway-iron-man/








*VanderBeek Flexes Modified Muscle​*
The three hottest USMTS drivers this season gave the fans at the Valley Speedway a thrilling three-way battle Wednesday night in one of the hottest shows of the season, and Zack VanderBeek basked in the spotlight in the end.

Defending USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders grabbed the lead from polesitter Jeremy Payne at the onset, but Payne held his ground while VanderBeek joined the party to make it a three-car battle at the front of the pack.

Eventually, ninth-starting Johnny Scott chimed in, as did his older twin brother, Stormy Scott, who started 18th but worked his way into the top five by lap 15.

A slew of cautions plagued the middle portion of the 40-lapper, and two of those incidents saw Payne and Johnny Scott exit the track with mechanical woes.

After VanderBeek slipped up on a lap-17 restart and dropped back to seventh, Stormy Scott assumed the second spot but by the time the yellow waved again on the 23rd lap, VanderBeek was back in the hunt.

After leading the first 23 circuits, the right rear tire of Sanders' machine teetered over the top of the embankment exiting turn two and both VanderBeek and Stormy Scott raced past to drop 'The Rocket' to third.

Both remained close, but VanderBeek executed 17 flawless laps to cap off the race and garnered his third win of the year while pocketing the $2,000 winner's share of the prize money.

Dylan Smith, who started seventh but fell back as far as 19th in the early going, roared back to finish fourth behind Stormy Scott and Sanders, while 16th-starting Bryan Rowland rounded out the top five finishers.

*The finish:*

Zack VanderBeek, Stormy Scott, Rodney Sanders, Dylan Smith, Bryan Rowland, Trevor Hunt, Kelly Shryock, Jim Moody, Joe Duvall, Tanner Mullens, Daniel Hilsabeck, Lance Town, Jeff Conner, Lewis Jackson, Dereck Ramirez, Johnny Scott, Austin Siebert, Tim Setzer, Terry Schultz, Dean Wille, Jeremy Payne, Paden Phillips, Darron Fuqua, Shad Badder.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/vanderbeek-flexes-modified-muscle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hafertepe Breaks ASCS Winless Drought​*
The last time Sam Hafertepe Jr. stood in Lucas Oil ASCS victory lane was March 26, 2011 at Devil's Bowl Speedway.

The driver the No. 15h can now add the other Edwards family owned oval to his resume after scoring his first ASCS National Tour win of the 2014 season at the Lawton Speedway Wednesday night.

Hafertepe's first National Tour win in the state of Oklahoma, the victory is his third in Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real competition.

Drawing the pole of Wednesday's 30 lap Protect the Harvest A-Feature, the Lone Star Speedway No. 15h went unchallenged start to finish.

"We had an awesome car tonight. That thing would go anywhere, and it's good to just get back into victory lane with these guys. It's been a long time," said Hafertepe of his victory. "If feels like we've been one of the fastest cars every night, just maybe been plagued by our starting position, or something stupid I did, but tonight it all just came together."

Winning by 4.540 seconds, Hafertepe leaves Lawton tied for second in the Bob Westphal Memorial Cup Speedweek Standings with Brad Loyet, who crossed the finish line second. The win also boosted Hafertepe from sixth to third in the overall Lucas Oil ASCS driver standings.

Loyet's runner up finish is his seventh top five of the 2014 season, and moved the No. 05 to a 41 point advantage over Jason Johnson in the Tour Standings.

"We didn't need that. We did not need the track to take rubber. I really think I had a good car off the cushion, maybe better than Sam had, but once it took rubber he just kinda took off," said Loyet. "Lapped traffic, man, sometimes you just catch them guys and you show them your nose a few times, and finally you just have to move them out of the way. A track like this tonight, you really have to respect the leaders, and that's what allowed Sam to really pull away from me."

Dustin Morgan settled for the show position after starting seventh. Quick moves at the start of the race put Morgan third by the fifth lap.

"Jones and Darren worked their butts off to give me this car tonight. Getting third here once again, I just can't thank these guys enough for the car they gave me," said Morgan of his third place run.

Blake Hahn posted his third top-five in as many races with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, and now leads the Speedweek standings by 14 over Hafertepe and Loyet who are tied for second. Jeff Swindell completed the top five.

*The finish:*

Sam Hafertepe Jr., Brad Loyet, Dustin Morgan, Blake Hahn, Jeff Swindell, Matt Covington, Aaron Reutzel, Jason Johnson, Wayne Johnson, Christopher Bell, Kevin Ramey, Zach Pringle, Seth Bergman, Josh Baughman, Brandon Hanks, Jake Martens, Tony Bruce Jr., Robert Sellers, Joe Wood Jr., Danny Wood, Brandon Long, Johnny Herrera, Tim Crawley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hafertepe-breaks-ascs-winless-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Dominates Creek County ASCS Run​*
Christopher Bell drove the Berryman Motorsports No. 31b to a dominant victory in Thursday night's Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real feature at the Creek County Speedway.

"I kind of grew up around here running micro sprints and I always enjoy coming back to this place," said Bell. "I really like it, man; I just love these rough and heavy little bullrings. You can really sit up in the seat where the driver can really make a difference. I just can't thank these guys enough; it's a privilege to be in the seat."

Bell started outside the front row and led from the start.

Working a groove higher than anyone through traffic, Bell lapped to 18th by the first caution on lap nine for Blake Hahn. Stopped twice for red flags on lap 10, first for Joe Wood Jr. then Dustin Morgan, the raced rolled to its conclusion uninterrupted from there, despite a few close calls, with Bell lapping fifth place coming to the final lap.

Jason Johnson fought to second on lap eight and finished 7.666 seconds behind Bell.

"We got lucky in the heat race. Sometimes it pays to be lucky than good, but it got us in the redraw," Johnson said. "We drew second row and that paid off really good but, we had nothing for Christopher, he was in a league of his own up on the curb. I tried jumping up there once or twice, and just bicycled it so, the fastest car won the race tonight, and we just come home second."

Robert Sellers, Forrest Sutherland and Matt Covington rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*

Christopher Bell, Jason Johnson, Robert Sellers, Forrest Sutherland, Matt Covington, Jeff Swindell, Aaron Reutzel, Johnny Herrera, Seth Bergman, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Brandon Hanks, Blake Hahn, Brad Loyet, Jake Martens, Josh Baughman, Tony Bruce Jr., Kris Miller, Dustin Morgan, Joe Wood Jr., Joe Bob Lee, Chance Morton, Brian McClelland, Tim Crawley, Wayne Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bell-dominates-creek-county-ascs-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Stops Ohio Speedweek Opener​*
Just as the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions officials were preparing to open the pill draw Friday at Attica Raceway Park, the skies opened up, drowning the opener for the 32nd annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek.

The heavy rain was just too much for the track crew as they had worked over the past two days to take care of the aftermath of a big storm that struck the area Wednesday night. In fact, Wednesday's storm left water half way up the track but Attica crews worked diligently to try and get Ohio Caterpillar Night underway, but Mother Nature did not cooperate.

Fans who had purchased tickets can use the rain checks at any event throughout the year at Attica Raceway Park.

Ohio Sprint Speedweek will now open Saturday at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/rain-stops-ohio-speedweek-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fog Stops USAC Sprints In Wisconsin​*
Heavy fog has conspired to force cancellation of Friday night's AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series race at AMSOIL Speedway before the cars ever took to the track.

The middle-America swing continues Saturday night at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn., and Sunday night at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/fog-stops-usac-sprints-in-wisconsin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rilat Masters Golden Triangle​*
The Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region invaded the Golden Triangle Raceway Park on Friday night with Travis Rilat making the late-race pass for the win.

Starting fourth, Rilat moved by Travis Elliot on Lap 16 for the point. Elliot, who inherited the lead on Lap 13 after a spin on the part of Klint Angelette, held on for second with Terry Gray, Channin Tankersley, and Tommy Bryant making up the top five.

*The finish:*

Travis Rilat, Travis Elliott, Terry Gray, Channin Tankersley, Tommy Bryant, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Morgan Turpen, Johnny Brown, Greg Rilat, Chris Sweeney, Gary Watson, Klint Angelette, John Pate, Wyatt Rector, Brandie Jass, Mike Walling, Tyson Hall, Scott Smith, Mark Harris, Paul Solomon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/rilat-masters-golden-triangle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruns Rules Bloomington MOWA Run​*
The much anticipated first ever appearance for the Midwest Open Wheel ***'n Sprint Car Series presented by Casey's General Stores at Bloomington Speedway did not disappoint, Friday, as A.J. Bruns picked up the feature win.

A field of 28 cars made the first stop with the series, which is in its fourth season. For Bruns, it was his second win of the season.

Bruns started outside the front after picking up the dash win, and led every lap of the feature event en route to the win. He didn't come by it easily, however, as he had to survive a big time slide job by Paul Nienhiser as the pair worked through turns one and two at the drop of the green flag.

After starting second, Nienhiser stayed close to the backside of Bruns' Maxim for much of the event, and worked beside him in lapped traffic as the second caution came out with six laps in the books.

A good jump on the restart gave Bruns a nice cushion, as he worked to reel in lapped traffic. The race was slowed for the final time when Carson Short's motor expired on the backstretch, which collected Tom Busch, and sent them both to the infield and out of the event.

As the field came back to green, it was Bruns with the lead, Nienhiser in second, but a hard-charging Jamie Veal had moved to third. When Nienhiser jumped the cushion in turn three, he fell to fifth, only to do it again two laps later, eventually falling to seventh. Veal closed on Bruns as the final two laps rolled by, and threw it in deep the final time in turn three but didn't have enough to take the win.

Critter Malone, driving the Fox 53, picked up the third spot. Kevin Swindell, who started fourth, went to the back of the line-up after spinning in front of the field on the initial start. He battled back to the fourth spot at the finish.

*The finish:*

A.J. Bruns, Jamie Veal, Critter Malone, Kevin Swindell, Kody Kinser, Danny Smith, Paul Nienhiser, Jerrod Hull, Korey Weyan, Joey Moughan, Jeremy Standridge, Jake Blackhurst, Tom Busch, Carson Short, Chris Babcock, Cale Thomas, Jeff Bland Jr., Chris Urish, Jimmy Light, Logan Faucon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/bruns-rules-bloomington-mowa-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flud Sweeps Over Southern Illinois Field​*
There's a reason race fans across the Midwest call Frank Flud "legendary", and he proved why again on Friday night.

Flud stormed up the inside of a racy two-groove track at Southern Illinois Raceway during Friday night's preliminary feature for the 2nd annual Sawyer Chassis Highbank Hustle for winged outlaw micro-sprints, passing polesitter Matt Howard on Lap 11 of the 30-lap, $500-to-win A-main event and going unchallenged the rest of the way to notch his 19th overall win of 2014.

"We had to go somewhere, make something happen tonight," Flud said in Victory Lane following the event. "We weren't gonna be able to win not trying something.

"I had to make something work, 'cause I couldn't go where (Howard) was, and it stuck. Shout-out to all my guys tonight, and the sponsors who back us; it's a good night to get Sawyer Chassis a win since they're sponsoring this race. Real important and a fun battle tonight."

With the win, Flud guaranteed himself a starting spot in Saturday night's $5,000-to-win championship A-main. The driver of the No. 81 Sawyer says that takes a lot of the pressure off of him.

"Now, it's all about winning," Flud expressed. "Five grand is the ticket, and tomorrow all we have to do is show up and race."

Matt Howard and defending POWRi Micro champion Nathan Benson led the field to the green flag, with Howard grabbing the early lead and pacing the field before a caution flag at Lap 6 slowed the action for the first time after the No. 22 of Scott Britton stalled coming down the backstretch
On the restart, Flud began his march from the third position, picking off the No. 23 of Jeremy Camp before sailing around the Howard machine in a three-car scramble for the top spot as Benson jumped the cushion and fell back to fourth. A second caution on lap 12, brought out when the No. 29K of Kyle Amerson slowed on the backstretch after blowing a fuse, bunched the field back up just before halfway.

Once the green flag flew again, the crossed flags were quickly displayed with Flud, Howard, the No. 94 of Andrew Peters and Benson the top four.
Flud pulled away despite charges by both the 94 of Peters on lap 18 and the No. 51B of Joe B. Miller on lap 20. Peters would ultimately finish in second with Miller completing the podium.

Nate Lauderbaugh came home in fourth, Jake Hagopian finished fifth and Howard hung on to round out the top six. Those six drivers will all have guaranteed starting spots in Saturday night's championship A-main.

Howard, Benson, Flud and Peters all won qualifier features to transfer into the night's $500-to-win A-main.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/flud-sweeps-over-southern-illinois-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Cicconi In ISMA's Return To Oxford​*
For the first time since August 18, 2007, the "Winged Warriors" of the International Supermodified ***'n (ISMA) returned to Oxford Plains Speedway on Friday night for the Bentley Warren Classic.

Seventeen supermodifieds took the green flag for the main event on the three-eighths-mile oval, but at the end of the night it was defending ISMA champion Lou Cicconi who stole the show.

Cicconi used an incredible three-wide move to take the lead for the final time on lap 65 and went on to claim his first career ISMA victory at Oxford.

"It's awesome," Cicconi said of his win in ISMA's return to Oxford. "I've raced here four times and this is my fifth now I believe. I almost had it won once, but I had a flat right front tire when I was leading. I enjoy technical tracks and this is one of them."

Starting from the pole position for the 75-lap feature, Cicconi seemed to have the car to beat early on in the event before Mark Sammut began to close the gap during the middle stages of the race. As the two leaders began to encounter lapped traffic, Sammut would power to the inside of Cicconi in turn two on lap 43 to take the lead.

Cicconi would find the opportunity he needed to re-take the top spot on lap 65 when he used a slower car as a pick to trap Sammut on the inside.

Coming off of turn two, Cicconi powered to the outside of both Sammut and the lapped car as the three cars went three-wide down the backstretch.

Cicconi would clear both Sammut and the lapped car as he powered off of turn four as the new leader. From that point on, Cicconi never looked back on his way to crossing under the double-checkered flags as the winner of the Bentley Warren Classic.

"It's the only shot I had," said Cicconi of the pass for the race lead. "Mark (Sammut) got by me and certain laps the car would hook up, and certain laps the car would just be loose. He got jammed up behind the lap car and that's the only shot I had, I just made it work."

After seeing how things went down on the race track, Sammut had second thoughts about how he should have handled the slower car but quickly gave credit to Cicconi for pouncing on the opportunity to re-take the race lead.

"We were loose right from the start and we kept getting looser as the race went on," said Sammut, who ended up finishing in the runner-up position. "When we got into lapped traffic, I kind of needed the bottom. Using what I know now, I should have probably given it a shot on the outside to see what happened. He kind of pinched me behind one of the lapped cars and he got around the outside of me. I give him credit. He saw the opening and he went for it."

The win for Cicconi is the first for the defending ISMA champion with his new Clyde Booth-owned No. 61 team. With a brand new car under him, he's hoping Friday night's win will get his team on the right track to defend his 2013 ISMA driver's championship.

"This is huge, especially with this car being brand new," said Cicconi. "This is the first time this car has finished in a feature. Basically if the car finishes and it handles well than I think we have a good shot to win another championship as long as we're consistent.

Unofficially, Cicconi also now holds the Oxford Plains Speedway track record after being the first driver to ever break a 13-second lap at the three-eighths-mile oval. The eventual race winner turned in a fast lap of 12.999 seconds in the second ISMA qualifying heat race.

Sammut finished second, followed by Jon McKennedy, Rob Summers and Eric Lewis. Bentley Warren, who came out of retirement for the race named in his honor, finished 10th.

*The finish:*

Lou Cicconi, Mark Sammut, Jon McKennedy, Rob Summers, Eric Lewis, Ryan Gath, Ben Seitz, Alison Cumens, Justin Belfiore, Bentley Warren, Dan Bowes, Jeff Locke, Mike Keeler, John Gambuti, Eddie Witkum, Craig Rayvals, Chris Perley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/its-cicconi-in-ismas-return-to-oxford/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruce Jr Wins From 13th In Muskogee​*
A blown engine, a flip, and an overall terrible night the first three nights of Speedweek all turned around for Tony Bruce Jr. on Friday night, coming from 13th to win at the Outlaw Motorsports Park with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real.

The fourth winner in as many nights of the 2014 Bob Westphal Memorial Cup ASCS Speedweek, Bruce worked past racelong leader Brad Loyet with three laps to run for his second score of the 2014 season.

"We've had a terrible Speedweek to say the least," Bruce said. "Had a motor failure at Devil's Bowl, got upside down at Lawton and just looked like a complete idiot last night; luckily, I don't look like an idiot here tonight."

Battling early with Jeff Swindell for the lead, Brad Loyet held the point but unfortunately, a spark plug wire worked loose on the Vacuworx No. 05, putting Loyet on seven cylinders in the closing laps after originally fearing the engine was going flat.

"On that one restart, I'm sure everyone heard a different tone in the engine. Just lost a spark plug wire. I guess it's pretty good to run second and not get passed until three to go when running on seven cylinders," said Loyet.

Jason Johnson worked to the final podium step after starting sixth in the Curb Records No. 41.

"We were committed to the top," Johnson said. "When Tony found the bottom and was getting the moisture off the bottom, I tried it once or twice but just couldn't get a good run so we stayed up top, then with about two to go, we started running out of fuel and were just trying to hang on."

Johnny Herrera rolled up to fourth from eighth and Jeff Swindell finished fifth.

*The finish:*

Tony Bruce Jr., Brad Loyet, Jason Johnson, Johnny Herrera, Jeff Swindell, Dustin Morgan, Seth Bergman, Tim Crawley, Aaron Reutzel, Matt Covington, Blake Hahn, Alex Sewell, Harli White, Brandon Hanks, Christopher Bell, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Wayne Johnson, Mike Goodman, Danny Wood, Jake Martens, Zach Pringle, Shane Sellers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bruce-wins-from-13th-in-muskogee/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Claims 153rd WoO Victory​*
It seems only fitting that in his native North Dakota, Donny Schatz achieved a milestone moment on Friday night at River Cities Speedway when he earned the 153rd World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of his career, tying him with Mark Kinser for third all-time behind only Steve Kinser and Sammy Swindell.

On an "edge-of-your-seat" kind of night, with battles for position seemingly on every inch of the bullring, Kerry Madsen dominated the 40-lapper early, then Cody Darrah surged to the front in heavy traffic, and finally Schatz and Darrah raced side-by-side before Schatz slid in front with two laps to go and held on for the emotional win.

"It wasn't pretty, I know that," said Schatz, who was born in Minot, N.D., and resides in Fargo, about an hour-and-a-half south of River Cities. "It was on two wheels, no wheels, it was kind of all over the place. I was kind of nervous there the first part, I just could not get the thing to roll the corners very well. This STP crew, I can't say enough about them. They're unbelievable. We got qualifying a lot better. Generally we race a lot better, but tonight it wasn't that way. They did a great job, they deserve this. They kept digging and let me have a little fun and we got the victory."

Schatz, who was pulling double-duty at the track by also racing a dirt late model on Friday night, topped qualifying for only the third time this season in his Tony Stewart Racing STP/Armor All car. An eight-car invert in the dash forced him to dig hard, leading to a fifth-place dash finish and setting him up for a big push forward in the A-main, eventually moving in front for good on lap 39.

The victory, his sixth this season, is just the latest milestone for Schatz, who at only 36 is one of the top sprint car drivers in history. Among his 153 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victories and five championships, he has seven Knoxville Nationals titles, a record five National Open victories at Williams Grove, four Silver Cup wins at Lernerville Speedway, two Kings Royal crowns at Eldora Speedway, and a Gold Cup Race of Champions victory at Silver Dollar Speedway.

"I enjoy them all, but I got to pass one of my heroes on the win list tonight," said Schatz, who will go for his 154th win on Saturday night at I-94 Speedway in Fergus Falls, Minn. "It's kind of heart-breaking really. When you get to a milestone, it's like crossing a bridge. You get to it and you never know if you're going to get to the other side. Every time I get to one of them it's like I stop, I can't get across the bridge. It's going to be a hell of a long time before I cross another one so we can just have fun from here on out."

Steve Kinser has a record 577 victories and Sammy Swindell has 293 wins.
As for the action on the track Friday night, it was fast and furious. Madsen was the driver to beat, dominating his heat race by a straightaway and charging out to big leads in the A-main despite a handful of red flags and cautions.

Daryn Pittman applied early pressure on Madsen before he bobbled on the top, allowing Paul McMahan to take a shot at the Aussie in the American Racing Custom Wheels car. McMahan nearly had the lead just after the halfway point, but a caution negated his hard work and left Madsen to strategize where to race on the high-banked oval.

By lap 28 in heavy traffic, Darrah shot from third to the lead, pulling Schatz along with him and dropping Madsen to third. Darrah, who won last June at River Cities, was trying to duplicate that effort, but Schatz was too much on Friday night.

"I actually looked down and thought I saw (Madsen) there for a minute," said Darrah. "Donny Schatz, that guy, he's my hero. To lose the race to him, it's tough to get beat when you get so close, but I feel disappointed I didn't get my guys this win. Just another exciting night at this racetrack."

The heartbreak was evident for Madsen, who was strong on the top side of the track.

"It's not bad, I just had the wrong strategy," said Madsen. "We had the run and as soon as I got to traffic on the top I would lose some speed. I thought this race is always won on the bottom so this time when I get in traffic switch to the bottom &#8230; I got to the bottom, it was a good strategy, I just didn't deal with traffic well enough. I got passed by Cody, and I was coming back, then Donny just got the best of us all."

And that's something that has now happened 153 times in Schatz's career.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/schatz-claims-153rd-woo-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crockett Captures First Win​*
It's hard enough to win your first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series race when everything is working perfectly, but when your right rear tire lets go more than half lap from the checkered flag and you still earn your first victory, well, that's a win you won't soon forget.

That's what happened to Roger Crockett on Saturday night at 3/8-mile I-94 Speedway. He grabbed the lead from Brad Sweet on lap eight and started to build his advantage in a caution-free 30-lap feature run under the constant threat of rain.

Crockett slid up to the turn four wall repeatedly during the closing laps as he pushed hard in his Buffalo Wild Wings car to extend his advantage over Sweet and Kerry Madsen. Those knocks on the wall apparently took a toll on his right rear tire because just after the white flag waved, he rolled into turn two and the tire came apart.

"I take the white flag and I come off of turn two and I'm thinking, 'Oh my gosh, after all these years I've finally won an Outlaw race' and the tire blows right there," said Crockett, of Medford, Ore., who was making his 66th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series start since 2002. "I'm like, 'Oh my God.' So I go into turn three and I see a lapped car I passed eight laps ago go by me and I think, 'Man, we might have enough of a lead to do this.' ... I'm not one to give up, and there's a perfect example. You never give up until you cross that line or until she won't go no more."

Sweet started the race by jumping out to a quick advantage in the SureTestSupplies.com car and setting the pace early, but in heavy traffic down the front stretch on lap 8 he was held up as Crockett blasted to the top in turns one and two and drove into the lead down the back.

Crockett continued weaving through traffic while Madsen and his American Racing Custom Wheels car charged forward to pressure Sweet. Crockett worked through the traffic to build a straightaway advantage, which he needed on the last lap to get the biggest victory of his career.

"Obviously, winning an Outlaw race, there's nothing bigger in sprint car racing," Crockett said. "It's my first one. I've been close, run second, run third."

It will no doubt be a victory Crockett won't ever get tired of recounting.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars invade Iowa and Wisconsin next weekend for events on Friday, June 27 at 34 Raceway in Burlington, Iowa; Saturday, June 28, at Beaver Dam (Wis.) Raceway; and on Sunday, June 29, in the FVP Outlaws at Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...cles/2014/06/Crockett-Captures-First-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Hits Summer Nationals Jackpot​*
Billy Moyer fought hard to score his second win of the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals season, overtaking Tim Manville on lap 30 en route to capturing the $10,000 checkered flag Friday night at Tri-City Speedway.

Moyer, who started from the pole, had trouble holding the lead early.

Manville, who started on the outside of row one, drove into the lead on lap two and looked to be the one to beat for the majority of the 50-lap feature event.

As the race progressed, Moyer found traction on the inside of the race track, using that line to propel himself to the lead, passing Manville on lap 30.

Manville continued to slip back as Moyer sailed away from the field, leading the final 20 laps and capturing the victory at Tri-City Speedway. Moyer's son, Billy Moyer Jr., managed to pass Manville for second position completing the Moyer sweep of the top two positions.

Moyer's victory returns him to atop the series all-time wins list, tied with Shannon Babb at 84, in what is shaping up to be a season-long battle for the top spot.

Brandon Sheppard, Brian Birkhofer and Shannon Babb rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Tim Manville, Billy Moyer Jr., Brandon Sheppard and Billy Moyer.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Billy Moyer Jr, Brandon Sheppard, Brian Birkhofer, Shannon Babb, Brian Shirley, Tim Manville, Ryan Unzicker, Michael Kloos, Rick Eckert, Jason Feger, Chris Simpson, Gregg Satterllee, Mark Burgtorf, Jim Shereck, Jason Riggs, Bobby Pierce, Randy Korte, Tanner English, Scott Schmitt, Rodney Melvin, Scott Weber.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/moyer-hits-summer-nationals-jackpot/


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Runs Down Overton At Cherokee​*
Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series point leader Don O'Neal wrestled the lead from Brandon Overton with 14 laps to go to win the 16th annual Grassy Smith Memorial on Friday night at Cherokee Speedway.

O'Neal led the first two laps until Overton powered by him to take the point. Overton then led until lap 36 when O'Neal maneuvered around the leader for good and went on to win his fourth LOLMDS event of 2014. Overton recorded his best career LOLMDS finish with his second place run. Jonathan Davenport finished third, followed by Casey Roberts and Jimmy Owens.

"What a night. To win for Barry and Lance Wright is great," O'Neal said. "The race shop is just down the road, so I know its special for them to be in victory lane tonight. We had a terrific night.

"I kind of stumbled there in turn two on about the third lap and let those guys (Overton and Davenport) by me. But we fought back. I went by Davenport and then followed him (Overton) for what seemed like forever. Traffic kind of held him up a little. I knew I had a car capable of getting back around him. I was patient with him. He drove a very good race. Once we caught up to him we were able to work the car better off of turn four and that's when we retook the lead."

Overton, piloting the Troy Baird-owned Baird Transport Club 29 Race Cars entry, was pleased with his runner-up finish.

"To run second with these guys, wow, I don't know what to say," he said. "I thought for a moment, hey I am leading this race, I might just win it. When he (O'Neal) got back around me, I knew I was in trouble. That caution with eight laps to go gave us some hope, but once we went green he (O'Neal) was gone. I have to thank Ronnie Stuckey and Darrell Lanigan for their help on the car. We are very pleased with it. We look forward to running several more Lucas Oil races the rest of the season."

Davenport came into the race as one of the local pre-race favorites and held steadily in third-place at the finish.

"We had a really good car tonight, those top two were just a little better than us. We will take it and head to Smoky Mountain tomorrow night," he said.
O'Neal set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time amongst the 28 entrants, with a lap of 15.410 seconds.

*The finish:*
Don O'Neal, Brandon Overton, Jonathan Davenport, Casey Roberts, Jimmy Owens, Steve Francis, Chris Ferguson, Chris Madden, Dennis Franklin, Eddie Carrier Jr., Brent Dixon, Dennis Erb Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., John Blankenship, Dale McDowell, Jared Landers, Ross Bailes, Jason Hughes, Eric Jacobsen, Jason Papich, Johnny Pursley, Zack Mitchell, Scott Bloomquist, Ricky Weeks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/oneal-runs-down-overton-at-cherokee/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roberts Fends Off Davenport In Tenn.​*
Tenn. - Casey Roberts held off a final-lap charge from Jonathan Davenport to win the Lucas Oil Ole Smoky Moonshine Classic on Saturday Night at Smoky Mountain Speedway.

The first ever appearance at the track for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series drew a record crowd at the Tennessee track and provided a thrilling finish for all the fans in attendance.

Roberts inherited the lead after race-long leader; Scott Bloomquist's left rear tire went flat under a red-flag with 34 laps complete. Roberts then led the rest of the way, despite a last-lap bonsai move by Davenport which fell a car-length short of a victory.

Bloomquist rallied to finish third, followed by series point's leader Don O'Neal, and 17th starting, Dennis Erb Jr.

"We had a second-place car tonight," said Roberts, who scored his second career LOLMDS victory, his first since 2009 at Swainsboro, Ga.

"This Longhorn Chassis has been spectacular all weekend. We had a fourth place last night at Cherokee in our first race in the car and to come here tonight and win, I don't know what to say except thanks to Kevin Rumley, Labonte, and everyone at Longhorn Chassis. I really like how this car feels; it's fast and fits my driving style exceptionally well. I want to thank Cushman Paint and Body, M&S Concrete, and Custom Race Engines."

Bloomquist had the dominant car for most of the race. He sprinted out to a healthy lead from the onset of the 50-lap race. Bloomquist dominance ended however during a lap 34 red flag for a five-car accident in turn number two. Under the red flag his cut left rear tire went flat.

"I don't know what happened, whether we ran over something or what. The car was just super all night; it was the weekend we were really looking forward to. We had the hole in the radiator last night, and then tonight the same thing happened in the heat race. We replaced the radiator before the feature. We wanted to win really badly tonight for our sponsor Ole Smoky Moonshine, but it just wasn't meant to be."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/roberts-fends-off-davenport-in-tenn/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Phillips Is Lightning At Thunder Hill​*
Terry Phillips was unbeatable during Saturday's Lucas Oil MLRA late model feature at Thunder Hill Speedway, leading all 40 laps to secure the $3,000 victory.

Tony Jackson Jr. set quick time and redrew the pole for the event, but second starter Phillips took the lead when the green flag and never looked back.

"The car was good tonight," said Phillips following the race. "I didn't have much of a tire there at the end. I was trying to pass 'em (lapped cars) without using my tires up. This track's pretty wide and eventually they got out of the way."

Lap traffic made the show interesting. At one point Phillips had five lap cars squarely in front of him. Payne narrowed the gap during that portion of the event. He closed to Phillips' rear bumper, but he got no closer.

Jason Krohn made the lengthy trip south from his home in Slayton, Minn., worth it. He had only one race on his brand new Club 29 Race Car prior to this weekend. He picked off a few cars and held off both Chad Simpson and Ryan Gustin to run third.

*The finish:*
Terry Phillips, Jeremy Payne, Jason Krohn, Chad Simpson, Ryan Gustin, John Anderson, Tony Jackson Jr., Shannon Scott, Dave Eckrich, Scott Lewis, Kyle Beard, Travis Dickes, Scott Phillips, Austin Siebert, Bill Koons, Dustin Walker, Brantlee Gotschall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/phillips-is-lightning-at-thunder-hill/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Stops Hell Tour At Fairbury​*
Threatening weather all evening finally turned into a heavy downpour on Saturday night at Fairbury American Legion Speedway, forcing DIRTcar and Fairbury officials to halt the DIRTcar Summer Nationals and DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals events just before the late model Last Chance Showdown was scheduled to roll off with both A-mains yet to run.

DIRTcar and track officials are working on a date to complete the event. The two tours roll Sunday, June 22, to I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Mich.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/rain-stops-hell-tour-at-fairbury/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Michael Masters Grandview Dirt​*
Curt Michael scored his second Rislone URC Sprint Series victory of the season Saturday night at Grandview Speedway.

Michael, driving the Bill Gallagher-owned Valley Forge Inc. sprinter, took the lead on lap 17 of the 25-lap feature and ran unchallenged. Michael won earlier in the year with that victory coming at Grandview as well. For Michael, it was his 48th career URC victory and he earned $2,000 for the victory.

Josh Weller finished second on the third-mile oval, followed by Troy Betts, Robbie Stillwaggon and Davie Franek.

*The finish:*
Curt Michael, Josh Weller, Troy Betts, Robbie Stillwaggon, Davie Franek, Kevin Darling, Jason Clauss, Randy West, Jonathan Swanson, Jimmy Stitzel, Art Liedl, Scott Lutz, Jeff Fithian, Wes Irwin, Brian Carber, Ed Aikin, Will Eggimann, Jason Cherry.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/michael-masters-grandview-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Bernal In West Coast Romp​*
Ryan Bernal captured Saturday's USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series feature at Thunderbowl Raceway.

Matt Mitchell jumped into the lead at the start of the 30-lap feature, leading the first 11 circuits. On lap 12 Bernal arrived on the scene, taking the lead away. He would stay at the front of the pack for the remainder of the event.

Mitchell settled for second, followed by Richard Vander Weerd, Dennis Howell and Troy Rutherford.

*The finish:*
Ryan Bernal, Matt Mitchell, Richard Vander Weerd, Dennis Howell, Troy Rutherford, Jace Vander Weerd, Austin Liggett, Markus Niemela, Austin Stone, T.J. Smith, Heath Duinkerken, Garrett Long, Trent Carter, Kevin Barnes, Matt Day, Johnny White, Jonathan Logan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-bernal-in-west-coast-romp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramaker Rolls At Electric City​*
Joe Ramaker's early dominance of the ASCS Frontier Region season continued Saturday night as he picked up the checkered flag at Electric City Speedway.

Further padding his point lead, it was Ramaker's third win in four starts to begin the season.

The Boise, Idaho, driver, who considers Electric City Speedway his home track as he grew up in nearby Choteau and attended countless races at the track as a child, had luck on his side also. Late in the race Ramaker broke a bleeder on his left-rear tire, losing all but two pounds of air pressure in that tire. Ramaker, however, already had a large lead and was able to hold on in the Ramaker Racing No. 98 Ostrich-powered J&J. Despite the tire mishap, Ramaker was pleased with his car.

"I really can't say it's me. We did a lot of testing last year that helped a lot. It's really the car and I'm just along for the ride," said Ramaker, who has had a long run of success at the track. "I've had a lot of laps here also and that helps too."

Trever Kirkland finished second with Joe Perry, Kelly Miller and Phil Dietz completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Joe Ramaker, Trever Kirkland, Joe Perry, Kelly Miller, Phil Dietz, T.J. Hartman, Sean MacDonell, Jerry Brey, Jeremy McCune, Rocky Borys, Paxton Lambrect, Damon McCune, Cliff Nelson, Shad Petersen, Cody Masse, Jordan Milne, Shane Ainscough, Allen Michel, Bill Boyce, Rick Fauver.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Poel Stays Hot During Modified Nationals​*
Jacob Poel continued his great start to the 2014 DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals, capturing his third win in six races on Sunday night at I-96 Speedway.

Poel came into the night sitting third in the point standings behind Matt Goulden and Jeff Curl, after missing the previous race at Tri-City Speedway.

With Goulden and Curl not at I-96, Poel had a good shot at regaining some of the points he lost after missing the race two nights before.

Sunday consisted of two local stars, Poel of Spring Lake, Mich., and Chad Bauer, of Farewell, Mich., battling for the top spot early. Bauer secured the lead at the drop of the green-flag and led the opening four laps of the 25-lap main event, before Poel powered around him on lap 5.

Poel was too fast for Bauer to handle as he stretched out to a 2.15-second lead by the end of the race. Bauer's car dropped back through the field after losing second to Travis Stemler, resulting in an eighth place finish. Poel led the remaining 21 laps en route to capturing the $1,000 checkered flag, his third in just two weeks of the six week-long tour.

Collin Thirlby, David Mielke, and Tim Stemler rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Poel, Bauer, and Joe Rokos.

*The finish:*
Jacob Poel, Travis Stemler, Collin Thirlby, David Mielke, Tim Stemler, Garrett Wiles, Randy Lines, Chad Bauer, Aaron Raby, Josh Scott, Nick Kurtz, Jordan Bailey, Tyler Norrton, Dave Baker, Brad Wilson, Jared Guinn, James Kimmel, Adam Thrush, Joe Rokos, Taylor Wiles, Michael Patrick, Chuck Mann.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blown Engine Can't Slow Down Shirley​*
Brian Shirley rallied from a blown engine in hot laps, and then held off a red-hot Shannon Babb to capture his first victory of the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals season Sunday night at I-96 Speedway.

Shirley, the 2012 DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion, dominated the 40-lap main event, leading every lap from flag-to-flag, as well as setting quick time for the night and winning his heat race.

Shirley started the feature from the pole-position and grabbed the lead early.

Babb, who started four positions behind Shirley, needed only eight laps to make his way to second and 20 laps to reach Shirley's back bumper. Babb, who has dominated I-96 Speedway, winning four of the last five races held there during the Summer Nationals, found no luck getting around Shirley as lapped traffic came into play in the battle for the lead.

Shirley held a firm grip on the top spot, managing to lead every lap in a caution free feature, capturing the $5,000 checkered flag, his first of the season and 13th of his career.

"Tonight I was a little heartbroken," said a relieved Brian Shirley in victory lane. "We were fast in hot laps I felt like, and had to pull that car out because of mechanical problems, but glad it all worked out."

Ryan Unzicker, Brandon Sheppard and Dona Marcoullier rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Shirley, Unzicker and Ryan Vanderveen.

*The finish:*
Brian Shirley, Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Brandon Sheppard, Dona Marcoullier, Curtis Roberts, Ryan Vanderveen, Brandon Thirlby, Jeep Van Wormer, Eric Spangler, Jason Riggs, Curt Spalding, Steve Kester, Jason Jaggers, Jim Moon, Bry Sloan, Herb Reich, Jason Playter Jr., Phil Ausra, Brad Harden.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/blown-engine-cant-slow-down-shirley/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Felker Is 138th Angell Park Midget Winner​*
Missouri's Andrew Felker captured Sunday night's 30-lap Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie/Mid-State Equipment Badger Midget Series Feature at Angell Park Speedway. It marked the third straight first-time feature winner this season at the track.

Polesitter David Budres jumped into the lead at the start followed by Felker and Brandon Waelti. Budres held a commanding quarter-lap lead over Felker at the completion of the sixth lap. Budres continued to increase his lead as he pulled away from the field. Budres began lapping the tail of the field on lap 13. Five laps later his margin over Felker was only two car lengths, as Budres was slowed by lapped traffic.

Felker passed Budres for the lead as the pair crossed the start-finish line completing lap 23. Felker then easily pulled away from Budres. Felker driving the RAB owned Spike/Fontana No. 57 finished 2.51 seconds ahead of Budres.

Trailing the pair were: Waelti, Darren Hagen and Jerry ***** Jr. in the caution free-event.

"It's great to finally get a victory here, the lapped cars really helped me catch Budres," said Felker, who became the 138th different midget feature winner in the track's 68-year history Matt Paderta took the lead on the third lap from Tory Strauss to capture his third straight 15-lap Badger 600 Micro feature.

*The finish:*
Andrew Felker, David Budres, Brandon Waelti, Darren Hagen, Jerry ***** Jr., Mike Hess, Kevin Olson, Travis Berryhill, Bill Balog, David Gough, Eric Johnson, Aaron Schuck, Kurt Mayhew, Buddy Luebke, Andee Beierle, Scott Hatton, Katlynn Lehr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ts/felker-is-138th-angell-park-midget-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jon Stanbrough Wins Another One​*
Stanbrough backed up Saturday's win with his second-straight AMSOIL National Sprint Car victory in Sunday night's 30-lap Feature at Angell Park Speedway, finding a hot streak for his Michael Dutcher Motorsports team.

The Avon, Ind., driver quickly broke the tie he forged with Rollie Beale for tenth on the all-time sprint car win list, as he now sits alone in 10th with 33 career wins.

Chase Stockon jumped from outside the front row and was strong early in the race, riding a year-long streak of consecutive top-ten finishes and looking for his second win of the season. He pulled away, as polesitter C.J. Leary dealt with pressure from Stanbrough and Bryan Clauson, who came from row two.

Behind them, Dave Darland and Brady Bacon were having their own battle for fifth.

The race's complexion took a major change after Jarett Andretti stopped on lap fifteen. On the restart, Stanbrough went after Leary and finally cleared him with a slide to his inside through turns one and two before clearing him into turn-three. Clauson came along to take third, as Stanbrough sliced into Stockon's lead.

Things were getting good back farther in the pack as Chris Windom was making moves from 12th and Hunter Schuerenberg was digging out of a hole after moving to his back-up car for the Feature and being forced to start last.

Stanbrough had trimmed Stockon's lead and finally looked inside on lap 19.

Stockon stood up in the seat, attacking the stout Angell Park cushion even harder as Stanbrough kept the pressure up to his inside. On lap 22, Stockon hit it too hard, jumping the cushion in turn-two and barrelrolling to a stop. He was dazed but otherwise uninjured.

Stanbrough was off on the restart as Clauson tried to keep pace, while Bacon, Darland, and Windom all raced for third. Meanwhile, Schuerenberg was sneaking up the bottom to sixth.

Over the final handful of laps, Stanbrough was too strong as he pulled away to a 3.073-second win in the MP Environmental Services - Indiana Underground Construction No. 37rw Maxim/Fisher.

"After winning last night, you want to come out the next night and do it again. I hope we've found what we need and can keep beating them. I thought maybe we could try the bottom at some point, but it was just too slow. When I slid past C.J. for second, it showed me a line there just off the cushion, and I ended up running that line the whole race through one and two. It held throughout the race and worked better for me than the cushion.

How can I not go home excited now for the next month of races?" said Stanbrough.

Clauson came home comfortably in second aboard the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevy Performance No. 20 Beast/Kistler.

"Jon and I were running pretty much the same line, and I kinda got a little too aggressive on the restart, and the harder I drove, the more he pulled away from me," Clauson said. "The top got pretty fast for a while, and then I tried to slide Jon on one of the restarts while he was dealing with a lapped car, and it kinda stuck. Between that, and all the races I've run here, I know that you can start trying some different things as the cushion gets to be a long way around. We were good on a short run, but not on a longer stretch."

Windom finished his strong run from 12th to fill the podium in the Jeff's Jam-It-In Storage - Hoosier Tire No. 11 Maxim/Claxton. Bacon finished fourth, increasing his point lead, while Dave Darland was fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/jon-stanbrough-wins-another-one/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Blaney In Waynesfield Sprint​*
Dale Blaney took advantage of other drivers' miscues and bad luck Sunday to earn his 101st University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions victory on night two of the 32nd annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek.

The 40-lap feature was filled with excitement, drama and plenty of racing mishaps.

Danny Dietrich seemed headed to his first Ohio Speedweek win. But then Byron Reed looked like he would steal the victory. When a lapped car spun in front of Reed it ended his chances and gave Dietrich another shot. But late in the race Blaney began to pressure Dietrich, who spun with six laps to go while trying to fend off Blaney while working lapped traffic.

Blaney pulled away the final hand full of laps for his second UNOH All Star triumph of the year.

"Battle of survival I guess. Byron and Danny had a really good race going on there and I was just watching it. I knew when we got to traffic I'd probably be a little bit better. Out in the open I really wasn't that great," Blaney said. "I feel bad for Byron. He got the lead and was rolling good and got caught up. 
And Danny sees me up of four and runs down there and parks it and turns himself around. I know the 35AU (15th starter Jamie Veal) was good in his heat race up on the top. That kid gasses it up. I knew his number was way up there on the board on that red. I was glad to see the checkered."

For Veal, the little bullring of Waynesfield reminded him of the tracks in his native Australia. And he would use that knowledge to charge to a second-place finish.

"This is pretty close to what we race on at home," Veal said. "The team did a great job with the car. The Maxim was good and hopefully this gives us some momentum for the rest of the week."

Jac Haudenschild displayed some of that energy in his heat race that has the fans on their feet. The Wild Child didn't disappoint in the feature either, rim-riding his way to a third-place finish.

"It was a really good night. The Rick Rogers car was good and Scotty (Benic) had it nice," Haudenschild said. "We were right there tonight but Blaney is so good at these tracks&#8230;heck all the tracks. He's the guy to beat."

Blaney was fast qualifier with a 10.593-second lap. Forty-five cars were on hand.

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Jamie Veal, Jac Haudenschild, Shane Stewart, Travis Philo, Sheldon Haudenschild, Greg Wilson, Cole Duncan, Caleb Helms, Christopher Bell, Gary Taylor, Byron Reed, Tim Shaffer, Danny Dietrich, Derek Hagar, Chad Kemenah, Darren Mollenoyux, Lee Jacobs, Stevie Smith, Cap Henry, Stuart Brubaker, Danny Holtgraver, Brandon Wimmer, Ronnie Blair.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/its-all-blaney-in-waynesfield-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Leads Outlaws To Pennsylvania​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series shifts back into high gear this week beginning on Tuesday night with the series' return to Big Diamond Speedway for the first time since 2009 in the Diamond Shines 40 followed Thursday through Saturday by the 8th annual Firecracker weekend at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa.

Current points leader Darrell Lanigan was a Big Diamond winner in 2008 and has a stranglehold on the championship with four wins and 12 top-five finishes in 13 races. Josh Richards was the '09 event winner, but Rick Eckert is second in points piloting that #1 Rocket car Richards drove to victory.

Eckert might be the hottest driver on the circuit as he's coming off of two DIRTcar Summer Nationals wins last week.

Plus, Eckert, who is seeking his first World of Outlaws Late Model Series win of the season, has some home-cooking working on his side as Big Diamond is only an hour-and-half from his home in York, Pa., where Monday night he'll be home for the first time in a few weeks.

"It is a busy week, but coming off of last week, it won't be quite as hard for us because we just did it for a week-and-a-half straight on the DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour," said Eckert, the 2011 World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion.

Eckert and his Rocket team led by Mark Richards believe they've found a winning combination after their recent success with back-to-back wins in Wisconsin at Cedar Lake Speedway and Wilmot Speedway.

"The car we raced last week we decided we were going to run that car this week," said Eckert as he was heading out of the Rocket Chassis shop.

Knowing the success Josh Richards has had in the car at this week's venues - in addition to winning at Big Diamond, Richards swept the Firecracker last year - does add pressure to Eckert, but he believes the team is beginning to come together nicely since he climbed in the car in late April.

"He won all three nights at the Firecracker, to win one night at the Firecracker would be really cool, to win all three nights is something you might never see again," Eckert said. "To win all three nights in a row would be an incredible weekend. &#8230; We don't drive anything near alike so even though we're driving the same car for the same team, it took us a little while to figure out I need to do different stuff than he did."

No matter what happens on the track, one thing Eckert is looking forward to this week is interacting with the fans, especially at the Firecracker's annual Horseshoe tournament and Kick-It game.

"I like anything involved with the fans," said Eckert, who admits the only time all year he plays horseshoes is at the Firecracker. "That's the neat thing about Lernerville, you get to interact with the fans. The diehard fans, by the end of the week you've run into them or talked with them at some point."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/lanigan-leads-outlaws-to-pennsylvania/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wietholder Outruns Modified Nationals Foes​*
David Wietholder captured his first win of the 2014 DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals in dominating fashion Monday night, overtaking Jeff Curl on lap three and leading the final 23 laps en route to capturing the victory at Peoria Speedway.

Wietholder, whose last DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals victory came almost one year ago on July 3 at Jacksonville Speedway, started the race on the outside of pole-sitter Jeff Curl, who led the opening two laps of the 25-lap feature and looked as if he would be able to make-up points on championship leader Jacob Poel.

Curl's early success was short-lived as Wietholder eventually powered his way around the leader and drove off from the rest of the field. Only Mike Harrison, who set quick time earlier in the night but started from the second row after a second place finish in heat two, was able to provide a challenge to Wietholder for the win.

Harrison passed Curl easily as Curl's car suddenly became ill-handling as he slipped back to a 10th-place finish. Harrison would catch up to Wietholder but was not able to pass him. Wietholder held off Harrison by half a second as he grabbed the $1,000 checkered flag.

Erik Bruce, Charley Hess and Matt Goulden rounded out the top five. Heat race winners were Curl and Wietholder.

*The finish:*
David Wietholder, Mike Harrison, Erik Bruce, Charley Hess, Matt Goulden, Derick Doerr, Dan Dozard, Ray Bollinger, Cody Bauman, Jeff Curl, Brian Lynn, Nathan Balensiefen, Gary Scharp, Jake Griffin, Billy Tuckwell, A.J Hill, Chad Evans, Austin May, Mike Chasteen Jr., Zach Fordham.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/wietholder-outruns-modified-nationals-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Finds His Groove At Peoria​*
Defending DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion Brandon Sheppard found his way back to victory lane Monday night, capturing the checkered flag at Peoria Speedway for the first time in the 2014 season.

Sheppard started the 40-lap feature up front next to Sunday winner Brian Shirley, who was looking to join Rick Eckert and Billy Moyer as the only multiple race winners so far this season. Unfortunately for Shirley, Sheppard rocketed past the pole-sitter at the drop of the green flag, using the outside line to grab the lead and never let Shirley lead a lap. After securing the top spot, Sheppard pulled away from Shirley, who found himself battling Bobby Pierce for much of the race.

Pierce, last year's runner-up to Sheppard in the championship, managed to get around Shirley for second on lap 32, but Sheppard had already built an insurmountable margin. Sheppard went on to dominate, leading all 40 laps en route to capturing the $5,000 checkered flag.

"We've been waiting for things to fall into place," said Sheppard. "Finally they did. I'm pretty confident going into the rest of [the DIRTcar Summer Nationals season] now."

Pierce, Shirley, Ryan Unzicker and Shannon Babb rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Sheppard, Ray Guss Jr., Pierce and Shirley.

*The finish:*
Brandon Sheppard, Bobby Pierce, Brian Shirley, Ryan Unzicker, Shannon Babb, Kevin Weaver, Jason Jaggers, Billy Drake, Justin Reed, Mike Spatola, Jason Feger, Donny Walden, McKay Wenger, Ray Guss Jr., Ryan Little, Bob Gardner, Bo Brockway, Russ Adams, Jason Riggs, Todd Bennett, Scott Schmitt, Jim Moon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/sheppard-finds-his-groove-at-peoria/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Out-Duels Frank At Big Diamond​*
Darrell Lanigan overtook Chub Frank for the lead on lap 25 and marched on to capture Tuesday's World of Outlaws Late Model Series Diamond Shine 40 at Big Diamond Raceway.

The 43-year-old Lanigan continued his relentless pursuit of a third career WoO LMS championship, padding his already healthy points lead with his series-leading fifth victory of the 2014 season and the 58th of his career. He earned $8,650 for his second triumph in three career starts at the 3/8-mile oval in Pennsylvania's coal region, which hosted the national tour for the first time in five years.

"We've got an A-plus season going right now," said Lanigan, who has 13 top-10 finishes in 14 WoO LMS starts this season. "The piece (Club 29 Race Car) we built and designed has been unbelievable since we brought it out of the box in February, so I couldn't ask for nothing better."

Lanigan, who won the inaugural WoO LMS event at Big Diamond in 2008, swept Tuesday night's program. He set fast time in Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, won a heat race and stormed to the feature win, which kept him as the only repeat winner on the tour this season.

Starting third in the 40-lap A-Main, Lanigan passed Eric Wells of Hazard, Ky., for second on a lap-11 restart and settled in behind the 51-yearold Frank, who started second and grabbed the lead at the initial green flag. Finally, on lap 25, Lanigan surged by Frank to assume command for good.

Rick Eckert of York, Pa., sailed around the outside of Frank to take second place on a lap-26 restart and drew close to Lanigan for a short time, but Lanigan's inside line was too much for Eckert to overcome. The home-state driver finished second, 1.430 seconds behind the winner.

Frank settled for a third-place finish, with 10th-starter Dan Stone of Thompson, Pa., placing fourth and Wells, who started from the pole, completing the top five.

"I just had to wait to get to (lapped) traffic there," said Lanigan. "Chub was pretty good, but our car was pretty good and it was getting better toward the end of the race. Then he kind of chose the wrong line when he got to traffic and we got by him."

Eckert, 48, made a gallant attempt to challenge Lanigan riding the high side of the track, but his bid fell short.

"The bottom started picking up by the time I got to Darrell," said Eckert, who was seeking his first WoO LMS victory since joining the Rocket Chassis house car team in late April. "It started to rubber a little bit, and I just couldn't keep running up there anymore. That end (turns three and four) got so dirty too that I'd just float the whole car on exit.

"We had a great car, and I found something up top to get up to second. We just couldn't get all the way to the front though."

Seeking to end a WoO LMS winless streak dating back to August 2009, Frank led the race's first 24 laps but couldn't stay up front to the finish. He still recorded his second consecutive podium finish on the tour.

"I really didn't feel that good, but nobody was catching us for the first half of the race," said Frank, who finished second in the Jackpot 100 on May 25 at West Virginia's Tyler County Speedway. "I think when I got in behind somebody (in traffic) it was dirty (air), and I didn't feel right and Darrell got by us.

"I could see where we could adjust the car, so at least we held on to get a good finish."

Three caution flags slowed the race: for Ben Whitaker's turn-four spin on lap 11; Boom Briggs slowing on lap 26; and Chase Junghans slowing with a flat tire on lap 36.

Thirty-one cars entered the event.
Lanigan was fastest in qualifying with a lap of 15.968 seconds, and he joined Wells and Shane Clanton as heat winners.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/lanigan-out-duels-frank-at-big-diamond/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Aikey Stars In Marshalltown Biggie​*
On a night when Marshalltown Speedway continued its 50th anniversary celebration, an IMCA Late Model driver with more than his share of tour success cele*brated another Deery Brothers Summer Series victory.

Jeff Aikey led start to finish in the Miller Lite 50 event, earning a $3,000 share of the purse plus a pair of $500 bonuses along with his 62nd career Deery win.

One of seven drivers from the track's 1985-1990 late model era competing Tuesday night, the seven-time series champion pocketed those bonuses from H & F Distributing for winning the fea*ture and from former promoter Steve Priske, now owner of Rumor's Bar & Grill, as the highest finishing veteran in the main event.

Andy Eckrich, Ray Guss Jr., point leader Justin Kay and Curt Martin completed the top five. Defend*ing champion Brian Harris raced to sixth in the 50-lapper after qualifying from his "B" feature.

Aikey started third and ran with Guss close behind most of the way. In a fast field, the frontrun*ners had lapped only two cars before midway.

Denny Eckrich made a charge and challenged Guss for second. The two made contact, with Eckrich spinning to the infield and bringing out the first caution of the night on lap 43.

The yellow waved again for a lap 45 incident. Aikey ran the topside to the checkers, beating Andy Eckrich across the stripe by a couple car lengths to become the sixth different winner in as many series events this season.

Four of Aikey's Deery wins have now come at Marshalltown, the first of them in 1987, the series' first year.

Scott Pippert won the stock car feature and Clint Lluellen won the sportmod race. Lou Spitlot Jr. topped the dirt truck race.

*The finish:*
Jeff Aikey, Andy Eckrich, Ray Guss Jr., Justin Kay, Curt Martin, Brian Harris, Tyler Bruening, Rick Wendling, Jason Hahne, Ryan Dolan, Jason Rauen, Joe Zrostlik, Darrel DeFrance, Kevin Kile, Ron Boyse, Spencer Diercks, Jeremy Grady, Scott Fitzpatrick, Joel Callahan, John Emerson, Denny Eckrich, Ron Klein, Matt Ryan, Charlie McKenna.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/aikey-stars-in-marshalltown-biggie/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar Cancels Utica-Rome Race​*
Inclement weather throughout the Central New York region has forced the cancellation of the Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series race scheduled for Wednesday, at Utica-Rome Speedway in Vernon, N.Y.

The series will return to Utica-Rome during the 2015 tour on Wednesday, June 24, 2015.

The Super DIRTcar Series goes north of the border this weekend with a 100-lap race Sunday, June 29, at Cornwall Motor Speedway in Cornwall, Ontario, then returns to Central New York soon thereafter for the Dig Safely New York Stars & Stripes Summer Super Show Thursday, July 3, at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park in Elbridge, N.Y.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/dirtcar-cancels-utica-rome-race/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Heads To Fayette County​*
After excessive rainfall postponed the May 16 event, POWRi is rescheduled to run at Fayette County Speedway in Brownstown, Ill. on Friday.

The midgets and micros were unable to race at the ¼-mile dirt high-banked oval during the 2013 season due to scheduling conflicts. However, past feature winners at Fayette County Speedway include Brett Anderson in 2012 and Michael Pickens in 2011.

The POWRi midgets and micros will then head to Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, IN on Saturday for the Ford EcoBoost Challenge. The Ford EcoBoost Challenge is a three event series that is sponsored by Ford.

Christopher Bell won the first two events at Bloomington Speedway on May 30 and Brownstown Speedway on May 31. The event at Tri-State Speedway will be the final race of the Ford EcoBoost Challenge.

MAVTV American Reel is set to broadcast the June 28th Ford EcoBoost Challenge finale at Tri-State Speedway. The broadcast will not be live, but will be shown at a later date. Fans will be able to witness the action from home on channel 248 on Dish Network or on channel 214 on DirecTV.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/powri-heads-to-fayette-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bull GRC Adds Daytona To Schedule​*
Daytona Int'l Speedway annually hosts stock cars, sports cars, motorcycles and go-karts.

The "World Center of Racing" is now adding a new form of motorsport to its event calendar - rallycross.

On Aug. 22-23, Daytona will host the seventh round of the 2014 Red Bull Global Rallycross season. Currently in its fourth year, Red Bull Global Rallycross competes across the world with a 10-race schedule that also includes events in marquee locations like Barbados, New York, Seattle, and Las Vegas.

"We're excited to be a part of Red Bull Global Rallycross," Daytona Int'l Speedway President Joie Chitwood III said. "On a challenging course located inside the Speedway, this new event to our calendar will showcase talented athletes battling side-by-side in a unique combination of horsepower, sliding and flight."

Among the rallying and action sports athletes that compete in Red Bull Global Rallycross are Ken Block, Brian Deegan, Scott Speed, Nelson Piquet Jr. and Tanner Foust.

On a track that will include portions of Daytona's famed road course asphalt and a challenging dirt section including an 8' jump, drivers will slide, bang and fly in manufacturer-backed entries from Ford, Hyundai, Subaru, and Volkswagen. Red Bull Global Rallycross Supercars produce 600 horsepower and accelerate from 0 to 60 miles per hour in less than two seconds.

Red Bull Global Rallycross features an open paddock where fans are able to walk through the garages, engage the drivers and watch the mechanics wrench on the cars.

A detailed two-day event schedule will be released in the coming weeks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/red-bull-grc-adds-daytona-to-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*SCORE Int'l Teams Prep For SEMA​*
SCORE Int'l is bringing the thrill and excitement of its legendary flagship event, the Tecate SCORE Baja 1000, to the 2014 SEMA Show.

Off-road activities will take place in Las Vegas, throughout the week of the SEMA Show (Nov. 4-7), including the 2014 Tecate SCORE Baja 1000 live race qualifying event.

"We are excited and honored to have such an iconic group within the off-road industry join us at the SEMA Show," said Chris Kersting, SEMA President and CEO. "The SCORE Baja 1000 represents the top tier in the industry. Its racers and partners will bring to the SEMA Show an unsurpassed level of talent that we are looking forward to seeing."

The SEMA Show SCORE Baja 1000 Experience will include a 70,000-square foot desert racing exhibit outside of the Las Vegas Convention Center's South Hall. On display will be dozens of Tecate SCORE Baja 1000 SCORE Trophy Truck and unlimited Class 1 race vehicles, exhibits from leading off-road and desert racing companies, the SCORE transporter, a huge stage, a massive SCOREvision where SCORE Dirt LiveHD will be streaming, press conferences, autograph sessions and an interactive SCORE Baja pit crew competition area.

SCORE Trophy Truck qualifying for the 2014 Tecate SCORE Baja 1000 will take place on Tuesday evening, Nov. 4 on a specially-designed course around Las Vegas Motor Speedway. The course will start and finish on the LVMS Off-Road Track. The 3.6-mile course will incorporate off-road, dirt and asphalt elements, utilize two race courses, and require the drivers to turn on their lights and qualify in the darkness of the Las Vegas night.

"We can't thank SEMA enough for this incredible opportunity to showcase SCORE and the world's greatest desert racers," said Roger Norman, CEO of SCORE. "As the automotive industry's premier gathering place, the SEMA Show is the ideal venue to host our event and share the world of the Tecate SCORE Baja 1000."

As a trade-only event that is not open to the general public, the SEMA Show is where manufacturers and buyers of automotive specialty parts and equipment gather to do business each year.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/score-intl-teams-prep-for-sema/


----------



## Ckg2011

*LeDuc Fends Off MacCachren In Utah​*
Kyle LeDuc fended off a last-lap challenge from Rob MacCachren to win Saturday's Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series Pro 4 Unlimited event Saturday at Miller Motorsports Park.

Things started off a little auspiciously in the Pro 4 Unlimited main event.

First, Todd LeDuc's truck died on the starting grid, forcing him to get towed off. Then a rollover by Corry Weller in turn four forced a full restart of the race. She also managed to get up over the front of Greg Adler's truck in the course of her crash, leaving Adler's truckwith a right front wheel and tire that had broken clean off.

Adler wasn't able to take the restart, but LeDuc managed to get re-fired and out on track. On the second attempt at the start, Kyle LeDuc was able to get a great start ahead of MacCachren and Carl Renezeder as he chased early leader Ricky Johnson going into turn two. Kyle LeDuc backed off noticeably and at the end of lap one, Johnson still had the lead ahead of LeDuc, MacCachren Doug Fortin, and Renezeder.

On lap four Johnson suddenly rolled in turn four and although he came up on his wheels, the truck was obviously damaged and a full course yellow was brought out. Johnson eventually got moving again, but with a major issue making itself quite apparent, he pulled into the pits and was out of the race.

Racing resumed on lap seven, with Kyle LeDuc, MacCachren, Fortin, Renezeder and Brandon Bailey now running in the top five. On the restart lap, Todd LeDuc moved by Bailey for fifth, while just ahead, Renezeder was all over Fortin in the race for third. On lap nine Renezeder got it done with an inside pass through turns one and two, moving up to third in the process.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/leduc-fends-off-maccachren-in-utah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sandell Takes D.C. Rallycross Event​*
Patrik Sandell took a thrilling victory in Sunday's Red Bull Global Rallycross event, the Volkswagen Rallycross DC, held at RFK Stadium in Washington, D.C.

In the first motorsports event to take place in the nation's capital in more than a decade, Sandell earned his first Red Bull GRC victory by beating Nelson Piquet Jr. and teammate Joni Wiman to the finish.

"It's absolutely perfect," Sandell said after the event. "I felt when we came here that if I could just be smart and not make any mistakes, I could fight for the top. And I knew that the start at the final was so important, so I just tried to focus on that as much as I could. I think I took the start directly on the light, and that made me come off the line so good. That was the key to everything."

Piquet took the top seed on Saturday and won both of his heat races, as did Sandell and Wiman. Piquet and Steve Arpin won the two semifinals, while Tanner Foust earned the victory in the last chance qualifier to make it to his first final of the 2014 season despite an engine change that forced him to miss the first two heat races held on Saturday.

"Everybody gave each other enough space," said Piquet. "Being teammates, obviously we're going to respect each other. Obviously if I wasn't a teammate I would have tried a little harder. But we have to work together, we have to help each other. Between races we all go into each other's trailers and look at each other's data, we look at videos, and we are a team. We have to act like that, and on the racetrack it shows."

Due to a revised false start penalty, 11 cars ran in the main event of a Red Bull GRC event for the first time in series history. All 11 drivers made it through to the end of the event.

In GRC Lites, Mitchell DeJong earned his second consecutive victory over Kevin Eriksson and Nelson Piquet Jr. in an eight-car, 10-lap dash. DeJong held the advantage on Eriksson at the start and extended a lead on his OMSE teammate as Eriksson and Piquet Jr. fought for second place.

*The finish:*
Patrik Sandell, Nelson Piquet Jr., Joni Wilman, Steve Arpin, Tanner Foust, Scott Speed, Ken Block, Austin Dyne, Rhys Millen, Sverre Isachsen, Bucky Lasek, Emma Gilmour.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/sandell-takes-d-c-rallycross-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rallycross Confirms Charlotte Event Details​*
Back by popular demand, the stars of Red Bull Global Rallycross return to The Dirt Track at Charlotte July 25-26 for two days of heart-pounding, adrenaline-pumping racing action in the heart of NASCAR country.

After a successful inaugural event in the infield of the legendary 1.5-mile Charlotte Motor Speedway in 2012, the competition transitioned to the lightning-fast, four-tenths-mile facility of The Dirt Track last year, where it is set to return next month.

"It's awesome to have Global Rallycross back for the third consecutive year," said Marcus Smith, president and general manager of Charlotte Motor Speedway. "These guys put on an unbelievable show last year at The Dirt Track and the fans enjoyed every second of it. I'm looking forward to seeing what these action sports stars can do this summer."

Recently seen at X Games Austin, these 600-horsepower, all-wheel drive, turbocharged compact cars go from 0 to 60 in less than two seconds as drivers steer through hairpin turns, across jumps, over walls and through a series of chicanes and other exciting features designed to test every driver's focus and control.

Expected to compete in next month's event in the Supercars division are defending Charlotte champion and recent X Games gold medalist Scott Speed, Brian Deegan, Ken Block, Steve Arpin, Tanner Foust, Bucky Lasek and more. Headlining the GRC Lites division are 2014 X Games gold medalist Mitchell DeJong, Austin Cindric and Kevin Eriksson.

"Charlotte is the only location besides the X Games that we've returned to three times," said Foust. "I always love the tracks there, so I can't wait to do battle in July."

Event action will get underway with practice and qualifying on Friday night. On-track action continues Saturday at 11 a.m. Gates open at 4 p.m. on Friday and 10 a.m. on Saturday. The main events on Saturday will be broadcast live on NBC at 2 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../rallycross-confirms-charlotte-event-details/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ken Block Gives Ford A Shop Tour​*
For the first time ever, Ken Block has opened the doors to his Hoonigan Racing Division shop and let the Ford Racing cameras capture what goes on behind the scenes.

Block not only gave Ford Racing a tour of his shop floor where cars are built and repaired after races, but he also takes viewers around his office and into unique conference room.

The garage area is filled with high-performance vehicles, including his Fiesta ST rally cars and special project RaptorTRAX, as well as production vehicles like the Focus ST and Raptor.

The only way you can receive an in-person tour of the facility is by participating in the ST Octane Academy at Miller Motorsports Park.

The HRD shop tour video is the first in a series of All-Access features that Ford Racing will produce. These videos take fans behind the scenes and give them unprecedented access to their favorite teams and drivers across the various series of racing including NASCAR, IMSA, NHRA, Formula Drift, and Red Bull Global Rallycross.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/ken-block-gives-ford-a-shop-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Boespflug Sets Plymouth Pace​*
Plymouth Speedway hosted its Open Wheel Wednesday and California native Chad Boespflug captured the 30-lap main event for non-wing sprint cars. The race was part of the Michigan Traditional Sprints tour.

Driving the Paul Hazen-owned sprinter, Boespflug, who now calla Plainfield, Ind., home, passed Robert Ballou for the lead and went on to take the checkered flag. The 26-year-old speedster scored his fourth sprint car feature win of the season.

Finishing behind Boespflug and Ballou at the finish on the three-eighths-mile dirt track were Bryan Clauson, Shane Cottle, Chris Windom and Logan Jarrett.

"I thought we had a better car on the bottom that we did," said Boespflug. "It was really tight on the top. I kind of started reeling them in a little bit. I found my line. I kept her moving to the front."

Brett Mann and Mike Moore escaped injury when they were involved in a double flip just as they completed lap one.

A field of 32 sprint cars was on hand with Boespflug, Cooper Clouse, Ballou and Josh Spencer winning heat races. Matt Goodnight won the 15-lap B feature.

Doing double duty during the evening, Shane Cottle won the 25-lap main event for 600cc Sprints. Cottle bested Dawson Stealy and another double-duty doer Bryan Clauson on Plymouth's smaller track.

More than 50 600cc Sprints were in the pits with heat races going to Chad Boespflug, Randy Shilling, A.J. Hopkins, Tim Neal, Eric Saunders and Russ Disinger. B mains were won by Jordon Lambert and J.J. Haley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/boespflug-sets-plymouth-pace/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haudenschild Rim-Rides To Victory​*
Jac Haudenschild lived up to his nickname - "The Wild Child" - at Atomic Speedway Wednesday night.

The Wooster, Ohio, driver blasted around Dale Blaney with five laps to go and claimed victory in round three of the 32nd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek for the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions.

Haudenschild used the concrete wall in turns three and four as a cushion to rim-ride to his second All Star win of 2014. It is his 28th career series victory.

"That was really fun. The track was awesome. The fastest way was around the top. I was running up there pretty high. It was a little easier running second. Dale was definitely fast but I was able to see his line and we got there at the end," said Haudenschild. "We've been getting better every week and hopefully we can keep it up. The car is feeling good and the guys have worked their tails off."

For Blaney, who came into the night leading the UNOH All Star national and Ohio Region points and the 2014 Ohio Sprint Speedweek points, it was another solid night with a second-place finish despite leading the first 25 laps.

"It was my mistake. I moved to the middle there a little bit. It almost felt like it was starting to lock down there in the middle and I probably ran a little too conservative there to try and stay in it.," Blaney said. "He just got a run on me there and after that he was running pretty hard. My mistake for running a little too easy in one and two and being conservative. The guys gave me a great car and I just brought it home in second. Every night we've been really good and put ourselves in a good position and that's what it takes."

Randy Hannagan came home third.

"Car came on really good the last 10 laps. I missed that corner that one time that I didn't need to miss it," said Hannagan. "Ed Neumeister gives me an awesome car and my guys, Kent Karhoff and Jonathan Karhoff work their butts off for me. They make me look good."

Blaney was the fast qualifier for the 62-car field with a lap of 12.368 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jac Haudenschild, Dale Blaney, Randy Hannagan, Caleb Griffith, Sheldon Haudenschild, Cole Duncan, Travis Philo, Lee Jacobs, Danny Smith, Brandon Wimmer, James McFadden, Greg Wilson, Danny Dietrich, Shane Stewart, Stuart Brubaker, Taylor Ferns, Rob Chaney, Danny Holtgraver, Cory Crabtree, Christopher Bell, Brady Bacon, Tim Shaffer, Jimmy Stinson, Cale Thomas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/haudenschild-rim-rides-to-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harrison Controls Clarksville Modified Romp​*
Defending DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals champion Mike Harrison scored his second win of the 2014 season Wednesday night at Clarksville Speedway.

Lucas Lee the young west Tennessee native started the 25-lap feature event strong as he grabbed the lead and led the opening six laps. Harrison who started just behind Lee would not let the Clarksville Speedway regular open too large an advantage as he was stuck to Lee's back-bumper before finally getting around Lee on lap seven.

After grabbing the lead from Lee, Harrison pulled away from the field. Harrison dominated the race's final 18 laps securing the $1,000 checkered flag at Clarksville Speedway.

Lee, Ken Schrader, Matt Cooper and Clayton Miller rounded out the top five. Heat race winners were Harrison Brian Shaw and Lee.

*The finish:*
Mike Harrison, Lucas Lee, Ken Schrader, Matt Cooper, Clayton Miller, Josh Tomlin, Brian Shaw, Tyler Nicely, Randle Sweeney, Ray Bollinger, Trent Young, Cody Bauman, Levi Kissinger, J.R. Mason, Richie Ary, Cory Daugherty, Fred Thalmann, Casey Pearson, Justin Jenkins, Justin Cross, Michael Turner, Wallace Walker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../harrison-controls-clarksville-modified-romp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Babb Wires Clarksville Hell Tour Stop​*
Shannon Babb powered around pole-sitter Ryan Unzicker on the opening lap and never looked back en route to grabbing his second victory of the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals season on Wednesday night at Clarksville Speedway.

Unzicker, who led the series points heading into the night, managed to finish second but never had a chance to lead a lap, as Babb pulled away from the field by half of a straightaway. The race was slowed by two cautions, one at lap 21 and the other at lap 25, but Unzicker could not get back around Babb, who led all 40 laps in dominating fashion, scoring a well-earned $5,000 payday.

The victory on Wednesday night gave Babb his 85th career Summer Nationals win, returning his name to the top of the series' all-time wins list, topping Billy Moyer in the season-long battle for the top spot.

"I've always enjoyed racing at this track," said Babb in victory lane. "It's been tough on me at times, but I started in a good spot, front-row outside was just perfect place to start and was able to get it done."

Dennis Erb Jr., Tanner English and Bobby Pierce rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Erb, Unzicker and Babb.

*The finish:*
Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Dennis Erb Jr., Tanner English, Bobby Pierce, Brian Shirley, Terry English, Timothy Culp, Jack Sullivan, Kevin Weaver, Brandon Sheppard, Wendell Wallace, Justin Rattliff, Richard Frost, Alan Westling, Larry Barber Jr., Jason Riggs, Rodney Melvin, Austin Rettig, Caleb Ashby, Steve Lance Jr., John Minon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/babb-wires-clarksville-hell-tour-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Lanigan In Firecracker Opener​*
Darrell Lanigan kicked off the eighth annual Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com weekend in fine fashion, powering past Scott Bloomquist for the lead on lap 21 and marching to victory in Thursday night's 30-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series preliminary A-Main at Lernerville Speedway.

Lanigan, 43, continued his mastery of the 2014 WoO LMS campaign, winning his second straight event and for the sixth time in 15 starts. His already comfortable lead in the national tour's points standings ballooned to 152 points over Rick Eckert, who finished 10th.

The race also marked Lanigan's long-awaited first-ever triumph at Lernerville, a four-tenths-mile oval where he's come frustratingly close to a checkered flag on numerous occasions. He's been the runner-up in the Firecracker 100 in four of the last six years, so he hopes reaching the finish line first in the weekend's first preliminary feature is a good omen for Saturday night's $30,000-to-win spectacular.

"It's good to finally get a win here," said Lanigan, who earned $6,150 for his 59th career WoO LMS triumph. "Now we're really looking forward to tomorrow night (the second preliminary program) and Saturday night. We have a real good car so I think we have a good shot at it."

Lanigan started from the pole position, but his route to the checkered flag was far from easy. He was outgunned for the lead at the initial green flag by outside polesitter Jonathan Davenport and fell to third behind Bloomquist on a lap-nine restart, but he battled back to grab second from Davenport on lap 19 and slide underneath Bloomquist for the lead on lap 21.

"We fell to second there on the (original) start and then Bloomer got that outside on the (lap-nine) restart and got by us," Lanigan said. "I just never got a good start, but I felt like we had a good enough car to get back by those guys and in the end we did."

Bloomquist, 50, battled forward from the fourth starting spot to grab the lead from race-long pacesetter Davenport on lap 19, but he couldn't hold off Lanigan. The two-time Firecracker 100 champion was able to repel a late challenge from Jimmy Owens to secure a second-place finish, 1.462 seconds behind Lanigan.

"The car was so tight that I was having to pitch the car sideways and kind of get it drifting going in the corner so it didn't push," said Bloomquist. "But now that we have one night under our belt we'll kind of go back and reanalyze everything. We just were extremely tight out there, so we'll free the car up a little bit so we won't need that much slide to turn it tomorrow."

Owens, making his first Firecracker 100 appearance in five years, placed third after slipping by Davenport on lap 27 and seeing his last-ditch bid to overtake Bloomquist fall short. Davenport, who started outside of Lanigan on the front row and outgunned the eventual winner for the lead at the initial green flag, slipped to fourth at the finish and seventh-starter Mike Marlar, completed the top five.

Just two caution flags slowed the race, both for stopped cars. Kent Robinson broke a driveshaft on lap nine and Dan Stone came to a stop on the backstretch on lap 17.

Marlar topped the 55-car field in Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, turning a lap of 16.221 seconds in Group 1 that was the overall fastest of the night.

*The finish:*

1. (1) Darrell Lanigan/30 $6,150
2. (4) Scott Bloomquist/30 $3,200
3. (4) Jimmy Owens/30 $2,050
4. (2) Jonathan Davenport/30 $1,750
5. (7) Mike Marlar/30 $1,500
6. (8) Tim Fuller/30 $1,250
7. (19) Jared Miley/30 $1,300
8. (15) Alex Ferree/30 $1,150
9. (9) Morgan Bagley/30 $1,100
10. (12) Rick Eckert/30 $1,200
11. (22) Tim McCreadie/30 $1,050
12. (6) Doug Drown/30 $875
13. (21) Dale McDowell/30 $750
14. (5) Austin Hubbard/30 $725
15. (16) Max Blair/30 $700
16. (25) Eric Wells/30 $730
17. (10) John Blanenship/30 $670
18. (23) Chub Frank/30 $710
19. (18) Shane Clanton/30 $690
20. (20) Dave Hess Jr./30 $620
21. (26) Frankie Heckenast Jr./30 $900
22. (24) Boom Briggs/30 $650
23. (27) Clint Smith/30 $160
24. (11) Mason Zeigler/30 $600
25. (28) Chase Junghans/29 $160
26. (13) Mike Knight/21 $600
27. (17) Dan Stone/17 $600
28. (14) Kent Robinson/8 $600​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/its-all-lanigan-in-firecracker-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MLRA Weekend Rained Out​*
Mother Nature's fury has wiped out both Lucas Oil MLRA events scheduled for Friday, at I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb., and Saturday at Adams County Speedway in Corning, Iowa.

Unfortunately, morning thunder storms and heavy rain rolled through eastern Nebraska, forcing the cancellation of the 13th Annual Alphabet Soup Race at I-80 Speedway.

In neighboring Iowa, nearly four inches of rain on Thursday night with more on the way have the grounds too wet to race at Adam County Speedway. Officials are working on rescheduling the event.

The stars and cars of MLRA now turn their attention to Salina (Okla.) Highbanks Speedway for a $3,000-to-win event on Friday, July 4.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/mlra-weekend-rained-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Paducah Summer Nationals Stop Canceled​*
Continuing rain has forced DIRTcar and Paducah Int'l Raceway officials to cancel Friday night's DIRTcar Summer Nationals and DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals events.

No reschedule date has been announced.

The two tours move on Saturday, June 28, to Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/paduch-summer-nationals-stop-canceled/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Controls Lernerville Prelim​*
Jimmy Owens turned back a furious late-race challenge from Scott Bloomquist to capture Friday night's 30-lap Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com preliminary feature at Lernerville Speedway.

Making his first appearance at the four-tenths-mile oval in five years, Owens raced off the pole position to lead the entire distance. But he didn't secure his first triumph at Lernerville and the eighth World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of his career until surviving a scare of his own doing and a strong last-lap bid from Bloomquist.

After Owens, 42, nearly slipped over Lernerville's turn-two berm on lap 19 while holding a comfortable lead of over 2.5 seconds, he didn't make another mistake. He stuck strong to the outside lane and held off Bloomquist to win by 0.510 of a second.

"We had an excellent car all night long," said Owens. "The high side was gone (in the final laps) and I wanted to move down, but we were so successful up there you just hated to move. We just stayed with it and held on."

Bloomquist, 50, settled for his second runner-up finish in as many nights. He chased the designer of Owens's Club 29 chassis, Darrell Lanigan across the finish line in Thursday night''s Firecracker 100 preliminary feature.

Tim McCreadie advanced from the seventh-starting spot to finish third, nearly three seconds behind the victor. Two-time Firecracker 100 winner Jimmy Mars moved forward from the ninth starting spot to place fourth and third-starter Chub Frank placed fifth for his third top-five finish in his last four WoO LMS starts.

Owens admitted following the race that his designs on victory flashed before his eyes when he got too high on lap 19, but he quickly realized he still had control of the event.

"I entered that corner just like always but them crumbs were up there and I just slid off the track a little bit," said Owens. "I knew we had a pretty good lead when we didn't lose the lead (on lap 19)."

Owens' checkered flag assured him of a pole starting spot in a heat race during Saturday night's Firecracker 100 finale. He feels good about his chances for winning the $30,000 top prize.

"We'll give it a whirl and see what we can come up with," Owens said of his plans for Saturday night.

Bloomquist placed himself alongside Owens as a Firecracker favorite after his second consecutive contending run.

"We were good," said Bloomquist, who also assured himself a pole starting spot on Saturday night. "We fell a little short at the end, but the thing that makes me really happy is that tomorrow is a hundred laps and we were getting better."

Lanigan had a rare off night on the WoO LMS, finishing 11th after starting 18th. It was his first finish outside the top 10 in 16 events this season, but he still extended his points lead to 164 points over Rick Eckert, who finished 17th after using a provisional to start the A-Main.

Just two caution flags slowed the feature - on lap 11 when Mason Zeigler and Jared Miley tangled in turn one, and on lap 24 when Russ King slowed on the track.

Fifty-five cars were signed in for the second straight night.

Lernerville regular John Garvin Jr. was the overall fastest qualifier in the split Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, turning a lap of 16.849 seconds.

*The finish:*​
1. (1) Jimmy Owens/30 $6,050
2. (2) Scott Bloomquist/30 $3,150
3. (7) Tim McCreadie/30 $2,150
4. (9) Jimmy Mars/30 $1,750
5. (4) Chub Frank/30 $1,650
6. (3) Tim Fuller/30 $1,250
7. (22) John Blankenship/30 $1,150
8. (12) Kent Robinson/30 $1,650
9. (20) Austin Hubbard/30 $1,050
10. (10) Austin Hubbard/30 $1,000
11. (18) Darrell Lanigan/30 $1,050
12. (17) Dan Stone/30 $875
13. (8) Shane Clanton/30 $900
14. (21) Davey Johnson/30 $725
15. (13) John Garvin Jr./30 $750
16. (23) Morgan Bagley/30 $730
17. (25) Rick Eckert/30 $820
18. (27) Clint Smith/30 $160
19. (11) Frank Heckenast Jr./30 $940
20. (15) Eric Jacobsen/30 $620
21. (26) Eric Wells/30 $650
22. (24) Chase Junghans/30 $600
23. (28) Boom Briggs/30 $160
24. (14) Russ King/24 $600
25. (6) Mike Marlar/12 $600
26. (16) Gregg Satterlee/12 $625
27. (5) Mason Zeigler/11 $600
28. (19) Jared Miley/11 $600​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/owens-controls-lernerville-prelim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fremont Is Blaney's Playground​*
Fremont Speedway was Dale Blaney's personal ATM in 2013. But after opening the track's season with a win in April, "The Low Rider" has been held winless at "The Track That Action Built."

That all changed Thursday during night four of the 32nd annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek with the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions.

The four-time and defending UNOH All Star champion took a major step to claiming an unprecedented fifth series title by blasting past James McFadden on a restart at the halfway point of the feature and driving to his second Ohio Sprint Speedweek win.

The victory is Blaney's 102nd career UNOH All Star win and the third series victory of 2014. He now has 21 career victories at Fremont, of which, 15 have been All Star triumphs.

Blaney holds a commanding lead in the Ohio Sprint Speedweek standings as he looks to claim that title for the fifth time in his career. In fact, he has not finished out of the top three in any of the four speedweek events. He also pads his point lead in the UNOH All Star's national and Ohio region points.

"I was really really tight entering the corners," Blaney said. "Him (McFadden) in front of me&#8230;it had me all balled up. I was able to get a good run on him in one and two and in three he saw me and he had been running down and he caught it and I got around him and moved to the top. The car got really good the last 12 laps. I was able to get off two really well."

For McFadden, Fremont Speedway has been fantastic to the Australian driver as he scored a $10,000-to-win victory back in May at the track and followed with a second-place run Thursday. The battle he had with Jac Haudenschild for second the last hand full of laps kept the big crowd entertained to say the least.

"I really like this track&#8230;it's a lot like home. The track's a little bit flatter but slicker than I'm used to. The team gave me an awesome car and it's a pleasure to drive and it's easy to get around here," said McFadden. "It is always fun racing with someone like Jac. I probably used him up a little too much coming into three&#8230;didn't expect to move up as much as I did&#8230;it kind of got away from me and I'm sorry about that. But, this gives us a lot of momentum going into the last two races."

Haudenschild, who won the speedweek event the previous night at Atomic Speedway, is happy with the direction of his Rick Rodgers-backed team.

"James and I had a real good race there&#8230;we slid back and forth a couple of times. That was fun. We're getting better here and I'm looking forward to coming back here in a couple of days. I said it about a month ago&#8230;this team is starting to gel," said Haudenschild.

Gary Taylor was fast qualifier for the 52-car field with a 12.234-second lap.
In a crash marred Fremont Federal Credit Union 305 Sprint feature, Fremont's Paul Weaver held off Steve Rando for his first win of the season. The victory is Weaver's 34th career win at the track and ties him with Al Franks for 10th on the track's all-time win list.

Shawn Valenti won the dirt truck feature.

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, James McFadden, Jac Haudenschild, Chris Andrews, Chad Kemenah, Randy Hannagan, Christopher Bell, Jamie Veal, Brian Lay, Caleb Griffith, Cap Henry, Shane Stewart, Derek Hagar, Gary Taylor, Brady Bacon, Danny Dietrich, Travis Philo, Brandon Wimmer, Brian Smith, Broc Martin, Stuart Brubaker, Lee Jacobs, Jack Sodeman Jr., Tim Shaffer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/fremont-is-blaneys-playground/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Wins Another One At Lima​*
Friday night at Limaland Motorsports Park, Dale Blaney recorded his third victory in five Ohio Sprint Speedweek Friday's stop at Limaland Motorsports Park.

Blaney inherited the lead when Jamie Veal smacked the frontstretch wall on lap 27 and went on to record his 103rd career UNOH All Star victory. It was Blaney's fourth series win of 2014 and he now has five All Star wins at Limaland.

"We had a good car. It didn't take off the best but I knew we were going to have a good car by 40 laps," Blaney said. "We kind of picked our way and I saw where they were running and the car got better and better. I can't say enough about Tony (Kennedy, car owner). He's put together a great team and we're having some fun. George (Fisher, crew chief) is focused as I've ever seen him.

"I've made so many laps around here and I know the track's going to move. I knew when I had to get up on the track and to the middle. The guys give me a great car and it's second nature for me to go do those spots."

Greg Wilson, who started in the fourth row next to Blaney, closed on Blaney late in traffic on the quarter-mile oval, but had to settle for second.

"We fell back there early but man we had a bad fast race car there at the end. Dale and George and the Kennedy team&#8230;they're a team to beat anywhere in the country. To run second to them&#8230;it sucks but we had a car that could run with them tonight and I'm proud of that for our team," said Wilson. "But damn I wanted to win that thing."

Byron Reed finished third and considering how up and down his year has been, this may be the shot in the arm his team needed.

"This feels good. I've been doing this a lot of years and it can be very humbling. Sometimes I wonder if I know what I'm doing any more. But I know now we can still do this and I just need to get the confidence up," said Reed. "We got beat by two better cars but they weren't a lot better. We're getting there. Hopefully we can build on this."

By lap 15 the leaders were approaching heavy lapped traffic and Reed closed
In the five Ohio Sprint Speedweek events, Blaney has not finished outside of the top two as he looks to wrap up his fifth speedweek title at the finale at Fremont Saturday.

Rob Chaney was the fast qualifier for the 45-car field with an 11.569-second lap. Jeff Babcock won the modified feature.

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Greg Wilson, Byron Reed, Travis Philo, James McFadden, Rob Chaney, Stevie Smith, Shane Stewart, Max Stambaugh, Andrew Palker, Brandon Wimmer, Dean Jacobs, Randy Hannagan, Lee Jacobs, Jac Haudenschild, Danny Holtgraver, Duane Zablocki, Tim Shaffer, Jamie Veal, Jack Sodeman Jr., Sheldon Haudenschild, Derek Hagar, Ronnie Blair, Paul May.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/blaney-wins-another-one-at-lima/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Scores Historic 154th Win​*
Only two other people have done what five-time champion Donny Schatz did at 34 Raceway Friday night - win 154 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series features. In scoring his seventh win of the season, Schatz surpassed two-time champion Mark Kinser for third on the all-time wins list.

"It's something you can't really ever set your sights on - it's something you just accomplish," Schatz said. "I'm pretty lucky to be in this position and Mark Kinser is definitely a very good friend and a mentor to me. To be able to pass him on the list is something that means a lot."

Only 20-time champion Steve Kinser and three-time champion Sammy Swindell have more wins than Schatz. Kinser has 577 wins while Swindell has 293.

"The two guys in front of me, I don't know that I'm ever going to catch either one of them," Schatz said. "But realistically I didn't try to get to this point on the list. I'm just going out and having a good time and racing and enjoying myself. When you're enjoying yourself, things just happen. We're kind of over that milestone and now we can just enjoy the rest of it."

Schatz scored the victory after a tenth place starting position. Through the 30-lap A Main, he methodically worked his through the crowd ahead, eventually taking the lead on lap 21.

"We qualified well where we went out," Schatz said. "We just missed the Dash there and we had a great run in the heats. We had a good car in the heat we just tried to fine tune it and make it a little better and that they did, they got a better race car for me. We tried to stay out of trouble early, some guys were real aggressive, and going a lot harder and being kind of silly so I tried to stay away from that and stay out of trouble and use my car when we needed it. We had an awesome machine."

Schatz's seventh win of the season in his STP/Armor All car tied him with Daryn Pittman for most on the year. Schatz also extended his points lead over Pittman to 61 points.

Kerry Madsen and Steve Kinser led the field to the green flag with Sammy Swindell and Brad Sweet on row two. Schatz started in the 10th position with second place finisher Terry McCarl in 14th and third place finisher Bill Balog in fifth.

Madsen jumped out to a strong lead when the green flag flew and through early cautions and an ongoing shuffling of competitors behind him, managed to hang on to it. Farther back in the field Schatz began making his move to the front and by lap seven, he took the sixth position.

Up front Paul McMahan, Joey Saldana, Brad Sweet and Swindell all battled for the top positions.

As the caution flew for the third time on lap 12, McCarl cracked the top five for the first time as he set his sights ahead. When the green flag again flew, McCarl battled Sweet down the backstretch, when contact between the two on lap 14 sent Sweet into the barrier near the entrance of turn three. After hitting a large tire, Sweet's car took a scary tumble that left the car torn in two. Sweet was able to walk away from the wreck.

When the race returned to green after an extended red flag, Madsen maintained his lead until the caution fell again on lap 20. Schatz, now all the way up to the second place position after getting around Saldana and then McMahan, took advantage of the opportunity. As Madsen led the field into turn one, he went high while Schatz looked low. The two drag raced down the backstretch and took similar lines into turns three and four. Schatz had the advantage as they entered onto the front stretch, officially taking over the lead on lap 21.

Battles ensued in the remaining nine laps with cautions flying two more times. As McCarl settled his TheSnowPlow.com car into second, Saldana and McMahan slipped back in the pack giving way to Brian Brown's FVP car and Bill Balog. The two battled for the third place position, trading it several times in the closing laps. Ultimately it was Balog who took the position with McCarl in second and Schatz in first.

McCarl, who was the recipient of the night's ASE Hard Charger Award after starting in the 14th position, had Sweet on his mind following the race.

"It was unfortunate I got into Brad - I didn't see him there," McCarl said. "We're thankful Brad is OK."

McCarl said 34 Raceway is one of his favorite tracks - a place he has been coming to since he was young. His father, he said, ran at the track in the early 1970s. Whenever he competes at 34, McCarl said he expects to run well.

"We started 14th, we had a great car - we just didn't have anything for Donny there at the end," McCarl said. "He's a champion and obviously one of the best drivers if not the best driver in the world. So to be hanging there with him and be putting on a show for the fans is pretty big for our team. We're just a low-buck, little family team out of Altoona, Iowa. So to compete with these guys is a big deal for us."

Bill Balog, a Union Grove, Wis. native, said he and his Buesser Concrete team started the day unsure about the weather and uncertain whether or not they would make the trip to 34.

"I'm glad we came out," Balog said. "The car worked great. Like I said, I'm just glad to be up here wand running good with the World of Outlaws this time."

Balog, who plans to compete with the Outlaws as the series moves into Wisconsin Saturday and Sunday nights, said he thinks his car will be in good shape.

"It's going to be great," Balog said. "We've got a few nights on the motor. The car is just kind of sorted out I guess you could say. So I'm pretty excited about it going back up to Beaver Dam, one of our home tracks it should be a good time."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint cars return to the track on Saturday at Beaver Dam Raceway in Beaver Dam Wisconsin. The Outlaws then move to Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis. for the FVP Outlaws at Cedar Lake.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/06/Milestone-Win-for-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Former NASCAR Driver Brad Sweet Uninjured In Horrific Crash That Splits Sprint Car In Two​*
California driver Brad Sweet, who raced half-seasons in the NASCAR Nationwide Series in 2012 and 2013, emerged shaken up but otherwise uninjured in a horrific World of Outlaws race Friday night at 34 Raceway in West Burlington, Iowa.

News reports were sketchy but it appears Sweet, who had won the fourth heat race of the evening just a short time before, was coming out of a turn when he hit a retaining wall.

The impact was so hard that it actually split his sprint car in half (see photos below).

While he did need some help walking back to the infield, according to reports from fans in attendance who tweeted info and photos of the wreck and its aftermath, Sweet was uninjured.

Among those tweeting well wishes to Sweet was NASCAR driver Kyle Larson and fellow WoO drivers Bryan Clauson and Cody Darrah, who according to one report on Twitter jumped out of his rolling car and was one of the first to reach Sweet to offer aid.

Kyle Larson's Twitter:

_Kyle Larson ✔ @KyleLarsonRacin Follow

Damn buddy glad you're alright @BradSweet49. Nothins tougher than a red head.
12:27 AM - 28 Jun 2014_

Sweet has made 36 Nationwide and 18 Camping World Truck Series race starts to date, but has not made any NASCAR starts in any classes this season. He has instead become a stalwart of the WoO this season, winning four races thus far, the most recent being two weeks ago at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway.








*Source:*
http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.co...rash-that-split-his-sprint-car-in-two-photos/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Decimates USMTS Field​*
Rodney Sanders decimated the field Saturday night at the Southern Oklahoma Speedway as the defending USMTS national champion lapped more than half of the field in registering his 10th United States Modified Touring Series main event win of the 2014 campaign.

Polesitter Adam Penn led the first three laps before Daniel Hilsabeck snuck underneath to lead lap four, but the Sanders made it a three-wide affair as the lead trio exited turn two and then powered away from the pack to nab the $2,000 top prize.

It was the 28th career USMTS win for Sanders and one of his most dominant performances as he left Hilsabeck in his wake and streaked under the checkered flags with nearly a half-lap cushion (8.486 seconds) over Hilsabeck.

Although overshadowed by Sanders' onslaught, Hilsabeck matched his career best finish in USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy competition and enjoyed an advantage of nearly seven seconds over Penn who garnered his best series finish in third.

Bryan Rowland outdueled Chris Henigan for the fourth spot.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Daniel Hilsabeck, Adam Penn, Bryan Rowland, Chris Henigan, Stormy Scott, Clyde Dunn Jr., Cade Dillard, Johnny Scott, Chris Brown, Kelly Shryock, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Tristan Dycus, Cody Smith, Mike Dillard, Thomas Tillison Jr., Dereck Ramirez, Philip Houston, Sean Jones, Chris Dawson, Jeremy Ross, Bobby Malchus, B.J. Baze, Joe Duvall, Jake Gallardo, Cam Case.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/its-all-sanders-in-usmts-mods/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Lights Lernerville Fuse​*
Darrell Lanigan finally ended his frustrating pursuit of victory in the Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com at Lernerville Speedway, capturing the eighth annual event's top prize amid a flurry of raindrops on Saturday night.

A runner-up in four of the previous six World of Outlaws Late Model Series spectaculars at the four-tenths-mile oval, Lanigan at long last found the proper mix of speed and good fortune to claim the $30,650 first-place payoff. He inherited the lead when Jonathan Davenport slowed on lap 67 with a broken rear end and was still holding strong in front when rain forced the race to be declared official after 90 laps.

"It's just unbelievable to win this race here," said Lanigan, who padded his already healthy WoO LMS points lead with his seventh triumph in 17 events this season on the national tour. "To be so close so many times and not get it - man, to finally get it, it's just unbelievable."

After a short period of rain after the B mains delayed the start of the 100-lapper, Lanigan, 43, raced off the outside pole at the initial green flag to take the lead. He lost the top spot to the very fleet Davenport, who started from the pole, on lap 12 and fell behind by as much as a straightaway at points, but he had drawn within striking distance before Davenport's bid ended on the 67th circuit.

Lanigan proceeded to turn back challenges from Scott Bloomquist following restarts on laps 67 and 73 and was able to stay ahead of the two-time Firecracker 100 winner on a slickening track surface before officials put out a caution flag for the rain on lap 90. After the field was briefly sent to the staging area in the pits to wait out the weather, WoO and track officials decided that the precipitation had become too heavy and the checkered flag belonged to Lanigan and his self-designed Club 29 car.

"The car was awesome all night," said Lanigan, who also won the first 30-lap preliminary feature of the Firecracker 100 weekend on Thursday night for his career-first victory at Lernerville. "It started getting greasy there at the end (running) on the top, and man it was hard to stay on the track. I'm just glad that caution came out (on lap 90)."

Lanigan had a good feeling about his chances for victory throughout the race - even when Davenport appeared to be the dominant force circling the outside groove in his K&L Rumley Longhorn machine.

"I figured he would be good around the cushion up there," said Lanigan, who recorded his milestone 60th career win on the WoO LMS. "But my car was good pretty much wherever I wanted to go, so I was just kind of biding my time with him. I felt like I had plenty left.

"I feel like once the top dried up a little bit we could reel him in there. That's basically about what was happening."

Bloomquist, 50, settled for second place after starting fourth. He ran one spot behind Lanigan for virtually the entire distance but couldn't find enough speed to deal with the eventual victor.

The runner-up finish was Bloomquist's third in as many nights at Lernerville.
John Blankenship advanced from the ninth starting spot to finish third. He reached fourth place behind Bloomquist on a lap-36 restart and chased Bloomquist for the remainder of the distance.

Dale McDowell cracked the top five from the 11th starting spot just before the race's halfway point and settled into fourth place after Davenport's departure. The Dream XX winner's fourth-place run came in a backup car after his primary machine was badly damaged in a heat-race crash on Friday night.

Two-time Firecracker 100 winner Jimmy Mars completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/lanigan-lights-lernerville-fuse/


----------



## Ckg2011

*I-55 DIRTcar Win Goes To Birkhofer​*
Brian Birkhofer recorded his first win of the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals season on Saturday night after sliding past Billy Moyer with four laps left to secure the $10,000 checkered flag at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55.

Birkhofer and Moyer dominated the front row to start the 40-lap feature event, with the latter sitting on the pole. Moyer looked to continue his dominance of the 1/3 mile oval, rolling into the track winning the previous three DIRTcar Summer Nationals events held there from 2010-2012.

Moyer cleared Birkhofer on the initial start and looked to have the car to beat early, but Birkhofer stayed within striking distance, stalking the leader for the first half of the race. Moyer would lead most of the race, but with four laps remaining, Birkhofer caught an opening underneath Moyer and cleared him exiting turn four.

Birkhofer lead the remaining four laps, holding off Moyer and Bobby Pierce, who rallied from an eighth place start, to claim the checkered flag at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55, his eleventh career DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory.

Randy Korte and Brady Smith rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/i-55-dirtcar-win-goes-to-birkhofer/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Keeps Trucking In Ontario​*
Ontario - With two Super DIRTcar Series wins to his credit already this season, Matt Sheppard is on a roll.

He outdueled veteran racer Billy Decker Sunday to claim a stunning victory at Ontario's Cornwall Motor Speedway and solidify his point lead over Decker, eight-time series champion Brett Hearn and the many other drivers vying for the title.

"I can't say enough about this whole team here. Man, is this thing rolling," Sheppard said of the Heinke-Baldwin Racing FX Caprara Car Co. No. 9h. "It doesn't seem to matter whether we're on a quarter-mile high-banked bullring like Cornwall, or a bigger track like Canandaigua; we've been good everywhere we've been. "

Starting tenth on the grid, Sheppard worked his way forward as Australian driver Pete Britten took the initial lead. Decker ran in second, but was quick to challenge Britten. The pair powered off a lap 14 restart, but Britten Troyer No. 21a stumbled, wandering too low on the track and falling to 11th place.

Decker led over Boisvert, and, by lap 19, Sheppard had already charged to third place. In lab 25, the Phelps Cement Products No. 3 of Justin Haers slowed to a stop on the backstretch to bring yellow flag conditions. Larry Wight brought another caution in lap 37, and on the restart Sheppard powered to second place.

Decker motored forward, but Sheppard was gaining on him. Sheppard went for the pass in lap 50, and the leaders raced side-by-side until Decker jumped too high on the cushion in turns three and four of lap 51, causing the Gypsum Wholesalers LJL Racing No. 91 to spin a the yellow flag to wave.

"He was pretty well gone for a long time, then it seemed like when we got to second we were slowly able to start catching him," Sheppard recalled of his mid-race battle with Decker. "We were able to get a run, battled side-by-side, and we were finally able to get around him.

The three-time Super DIRTcar Series Champion sped ahead, leading over Matt Billings and Alain Boisvert. Shepherd seemed to effortlessly cruise forward, putting more and more distance between the No. 9h and the rest of the field. He struggled with lapped traffic late in the race, but the struggle didn't slow him down.

"The lapped traffic was tough," Sheppard said. "Everyone was running two-by-two. There wasn't a lot of room to really go anywhere. You had to wait for them to string out and go single-line, either high or low, so you could get by them

"That takes some patience sometimes," he continued. "You want to get around them as fast as you can, but sometimes that just slows you down."

Despite the challenge, Sheppard maintained his lead position through the checkered flag to claim his 30th career Super DIRTcar Series win, as well as his first-ever Big-Block Modified win at Cornwall Motor Speedway.

"It feels good to finally get this Big-Block win here," Sheppard said. "It seems like we've been in the hunt a bunch of times."

Billings finished second after wresting a position from Boisvert off a lap-42 restart.

"I didn't really think the car was very good, but I think we just kept digging and kept on working," said Billings, who has been making the haul to Central New York tracks Brewerton Speedway and Canandaigua Motorsports Park to compete against the likes of Sheppard on a weekly basis. "Running in Brewerton and Canandaigua weekly really puts you down a few pegs. But you've got to keep climbing high and keep trying to reach the top."

Quebec driver Boisvert maintained his spot to claim third. Kyle Dingwall finished fourth after starting seventh and Billy Dunn finished fifth.

*The finish:*
Matt Sheppard, Matt Billings, Alain Boisvert, Kyle Dingwall, Billy Dunn, Jimmy Phelps, Mat Williamson, Brett Hearn, Pete Britten, Gary Tomkins, Joel Doiron, Yan Bussiere, Pat Ward, Larry Wight, Billy Decker, Billy VanInwegen, Justin Haers, Gabriel Richer, Steve Bernard, Stephane LaFrance, Mario Clair, Carey Terrance, Chris Raabe, Brian McDonald, Erick Rudolph, Mike Perrotte, Danny Johnson, Keith Flach, Laurent Ladouceur, Rich Scagliotta.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/sheppard-keeps-rolling-in-ontario/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Modifieds Poel Records Fourth DIRTcar Mods Win​*
One night after Mike Harrison tied his 2014 DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals win total at three, Jacob Poel responded Sunday night by passing Harrison on the final lap to claim his fourth victory of the season at Lincoln Speedway.

Harrison had the car to beat as he held off challenges from Hoffman, Poel, and T.D Burger in the early laps of the 25-lap feature event. Harrison built a comfortable lead on the rest of the field with the action heating up for the second position where Poel, Hoffman and Burger battled for the majority of the race. Harrison looked to close out the weekend with back-to-back victories, but a late-race caution with four laps remaining changed that outcome.

On the final restart, the leader kept his car glued to the bottom, holding off a challenge from Burger. Poel took advantage of the front two cars battling for the lead, as he made his move to the outside lane and powered around Burger for second with three laps remaining. Poel drove his car deeper and deeper into the corners trying to catch Harrison, finally getting to his outside going into turn one on the final lap.

Harrison edged Poel heading into the final turn, but the outside line would prove to be valuable for Poel as he pulled even with Harrison exiting turn four. The two drivers hit the front stretch nose-to-nose with Poel claiming the $1,000 checkered flag in the first photo finish of the 2014 DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals season.

"I was really just trying to put a show on," said Poel who won by .05 seconds. "I didn't even know or not if I won there at the end, it was so close. They must've had to go back to the transponders."

Burger, Hoffman, and Jeff Curl rounded out the top five.
Heat race winners were Poel, Hoffman, and Harrison.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/poel-records-fourth-dirtcar-mods-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ream Jr. Claims ASCS Southwest Win​*
The ASCS Southwest Region headlined action at Tucson Int'l Raceway on Saturday night with Bob Ream, Jr. topping the field for the second time in 2014.

Fielding the No. 8 third, Ream chased Nick Parker the first 13 rounds before the rookie of the year contender slipped through the cushion and tagged the wall, taking the front axle out of the No. 94.

Assuming the lead, Ream crossed under the checkered flag with seventeenth starting Rick Ziehl in tow to earn the Speedmart Hard Charger worth $50, as well as a $50 cash bonus from Beaver Stripes. Lance Norick placed third from ninth with J.T. Imperial making his first appearance of the season in fourth. Alex Pettas completed the top five.

Kaylene Verville, Casey Buckman, Joshua Williams, Ryan Linder, and Michael Bonneau made up the top 10.

*The finish:*
Bob Ream Jr; Rick Ziehl; Lance Norick; J.T. Imperial; Alex Pettas; Kaylene Verville; Casey Buckman; oshua Williams; Ryan Linder; Michael Bonneau; Chris Bonneau; Jordan Stetson; Patrick Krob; Carson Ditsch; Cody Sickles; Brent McKee; James Aragon; Nick Parker; Ryan Murphy; Mike Rux Jr; Darrell Sickles; Bud Rowe

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ream-jr-claims-ascs-southwest-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Storms Sink Memphis Silver Crown​*
Torrential rain and continuing storms Sunday morning have forced postponement of the "Memphis 100" USAC Silver Crown Championship race at Memphis Int'l Raceway.

Track officials and USAC are investigating possible rescheduling dates later in the 2014 calendar for the race, which would be the first appearance of the series at the three-quarter-mile asphalt oval in 10 years.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/storms-sink-memphis-silver-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Determination Propels Sweet To Victory​*
For Brad Sweet to be even at a race track and competing was a miracle.
A feature victory for the 28-year-old Grass Valley, California, native at the World of Outlaw STP Sprint Car Series Jim Boyd Memorial on Saturday at Beaver Dam Raceway was unheard of.

That's what Sweet did.

In a gutsy and flattering performance, Sweet led the final 16 laps of the 40-lap "A" main, holding off two teammates in the process, to pick up his fifth victory of the 2014 season and eighth of his young career.

The victory came just hours after a scary crash the night before, which left his left foot in a cast.

"I'm pretty surprised," Sweet said about his accomplishment, adding it is the most gutsy victory of his career.

The accomplishment was jaw-dropping for his competitors.

"It's unbelievable," Bill Balog said. "I can't believe he's here."

Likely, the competitors wish he hadn't shown up. All night, Sweet was fast.

He was the second fastest in qualifying and was third in the top-eight dash.

Sweet, who is in his first full season with the World of Outlaw Series, and Cody Darrah completed a 1-2 finish for Kasey Kahne Racing. Donny Schatz was third, followed by Daryn Pittman and Kerry Madsen. Pittman also races for Kasey Kahne Racing.

"It's awesome to see Brad in victory lane and not upside down," Darrah said. "You go through times where you get reminded of the dangers of our sport. Last night was one of those that hit close to home."

Darrah's second was a bit bittersweet because he believed he had a car good enough to win the race. However, second was OK on this night.

"Brad's a tough guy," Darrah said. "They've got a fire in their stomach and it's cool to be able to race with them."

The top non-World of Outlaw regular was Balog, who finished ninth. However, Balog, the six-time defending Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Car Series champion, was coming off a World of Outlaw Series career-best third-place finish Friday night at 34 Raceway in Burlington, Iowa. Balog was fourth fastest in qualifying and won the eight-lap dash to earn the pole position for the "A" main.

Balog also led 20 laps in the "A" main, including the first 13.

"I don't if I used up my stuff too early," Balog said. "We just weren't any good at the end. But I'm happy."

The World of Outlaw Series was joined by the Wisconsin-Illinois Mini Sprints and the Wisconsin Dirt Legends.

Nick Petska, the two-time defending series champion, won the Mini Sprints "A" main, and Chris Flick won his second straight and second career Legends feature.

The series' fast qualifier was Joey Saldana. It was his 15th fast time this season. Saldana's best lap time was 11.745 seconds. Saldana went on to finish 12th in the "A" main.

The previous 12-18 hours were quite painful for Sweet, who had a noticeable limp in victory lane and in the pit area as he greeted fans.

On Friday night, Sweet was injured in a horrific crash at 34 Raceway, where his car severed into two pieces and left Sweet's feet dangling out of the car.

It was almost a mirror image of Stan Fox's crash on the first lap of the 1995 Indianapolis 500.

Sweet was at the hospital until about 6 a.m., 12 hours before qualifying was to start at Beaver Dam.

"I knew it was probably broke or really badly bruised," he said.

He suffered a fracture with his left ankle and was placed in a soft cast to hold the ankle in place. The cast was too bulky to try and put a race shoe on, so he ditched the cast and bought an athletic ankle brace, small enough to fit over his ankle and still able to get his foot inside his shoe, just to hold him over.

The car, on the other hand, was lost. Thankfully, a backup car was in the hauler. However, there was work that needed to be done to get the backup car ready and do so in a hurry.

Sweet said his crew worked through the night to get the backup car ready.
As one would expect, the expectation for Sweet was low. One couldn't fault him if he got to a point in the evening and said he was in too much pain.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/determination-propels-sweet-to-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz On a Roll​*
Donny Schatz is on a roll, scoring his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win in three nights, fifth win in 12 races and his eighth win of the season Sunday night at the FVP Outlaws at Cedar Lake Speedway.

For Schatz, Cedar Lake is the site of one of his earliest sprint car wins. In total, he has eight Outlaws wins at the track.

"This is like coming home, really," said Schatz, a 155-time Outlaws winner. "I spent a lot of Saturday nights coming here - crashing, wrecking, going fast, going slow - we did a little bit of everything here."

In his STP/Armor All car, Schatz battled for much of the night with 22-year-old David Gravel. Gravel searched all night for a way around Schatz, even leading lap 24.

"It was pretty fun racing with David there," Schatz said. "He was going to go on the top - I learned 20 years ago you ain't going to move that wall, so I wasn't going to mess with it&#8230; My car was very good through the middle and the bottom. I just kind of had to play it cautious, pick my way through traffic and just kind of be as smart as I could. He had a good run with us, stayed with us on the restart and made a good race out of it. He was quite a handful."

"This STP team did a great job, just kept adjusting on the car. We finally got a balance on this racecar where we can fine tune little things and do a lot of learning and that's how you get ahead. So, I feel good right now."

Schatz left Cedar Lake with a 93 point lead over Daryn Pittman in the fight for the championship. In scoring his eighth win of the season, Schatz also became the winningest driver on the season, surpassing Pittman.

The race began in front of a large crowd at the 3/8 mile track in New Richmond, Wis. After taking the quick time and winning the Dash, Cody Darrah led the field to green followed by Schatz, last year's winner Sammy Swindell and Gravel.

A three-wide drag race broke just past the start/finish line with polesitter Darrah on the losing end. Schatz led the first lap with Gravel in close pursuit. After a caution on lap nine, another battle took shape in the third position as Kerry Madsen got past Swindell and Brian Brown on the restart to challenge Cody Darrah for the position. Madsen took third a few laps later.

By lap 22, Davey Heskin, who won his Heat earlier in the night and started the feature in the eighth position, had worked his way to fourth and set his sights on Madsen.

Meanwhile, Schatz and Gravel battled for the lead, as Gravel looked for a way around the five-time champion. On lap 24, Gravel got a run off of turn four and drag raced Schatz down the front stretch. Gravel officially led the lap but was forced to cede the position soon after.

Heskin and Madsen continued their battle in the closing laps, trading the position several times. Ultimately, it was Madsen who took the position for good as the white flag flew.

Heskin's strong performance is the third in a row for a non-Outlaw driver. He followed up two strong performances by Bill Balog at 34 Raceway and Beaver Dam Raceway. In addition to leading much of the race Saturday, Balog also had the best World of Outlaws finish of his career - third place at 34 Raceway.

After the race, Gravel said he was able to run his Roth Motorsports car in a variety of lines around the track. He said he gave it his all in trying to get around Schatz.

"Obviously Donny is really good on the pedal and he can run the bottom really well," Gravel said. "I had to run where he wasn't. It was pretty hard to catch him running his line, so I had to try something different. I was really good on the restarts and I could keep up but the more I slid my tires, the worse I got. I just got in line at the end. He did a good job. I've got to thank Dennis and Teresa Roth, all my crew guys."

Madsen, who briefly took over the second position before a caution came out, reverting the field back to its previous position, said he had a great racecar, but didn't catch the breaks he needed.

"You know, I thought we had a shot at [the win]," Madsen said. "Right before that yellow I passed David, Donny was right there and man it would have been nice to get up there and tussle with Donny. I'm sure he had a bit left under his sleeve."

"Awesome to get on the podium, just felt like we could have done a little bit more. Any night you run in the top-three is a great night. Cedar Lake is one of the funnest tracks go to and we really look forward to it every year."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series next stops at Huset's Speedway in Brandon, S.D. on Wednesday, July 2. The series follows that up on July 4 and 5 with the Boothill Showdown presented by Roto-Mix at Dodge City Raceway Park.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/06/Eight-is-Great-for-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rolling Wheels Next For Super DIRTcar Teams​*
The biggest names in motorsports in the Northeast region will be in one place Thursday at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park for the Stars & Stripes Summer Super Show presented by Dig Safely 811.

This year, the traditional Independence Day spectacular will feature not just one, but two of the region's premier racing series.

The Empire Super Sprints return to Central New York's famed five-eighths mile for their first of two assaults on "The Fast Track" for the 2014 season. Thursday's Stars & Stripes show is the 360 Sprint Car Series' second stop for CNY Speedweek.

Joining the Empire Super Sprints, the Super DIRTcar Series rumbles onto the scene for its fourth scheduled points race of the season. Three-time champion Matt Sheppard, of Waterloo, N.Y., currently holds the point lead over eight-time champion Brett Hearn as the series rolls into the weekend's racing at Cornwall Motor Speedway Sunday, June 29.

Hearn, out of Sussex, N.J., is hopeful for a top finish at Rolling Wheels to follow up on his strong run there last fall.

"We were very very fast," said Hearn, who dominated most of last October's Stars & Stripes 100 before slowing to a stop in lap 96 to finish ninth. "We ended up cutting ourselves short a little bit on gas and we ended up running out of gas."

Last year's Stars & Stripes victor, Billy Decker, is third in point standings, trailing Hearn by just four points and only 20 points shy of leader Sheppard.
"Rolling Wheels is always a place I look forward to," said Hearn. However, even after a strong fourth-place finish Tuesday, June 17, in New Egypt Speedway's 'Dirty Jersey 60,' the driver topping the all-time Big-Block Modified win list said it's too early to tell how this season will shake out for the Madsen Motorsports No. 20 team.

"It's very very early, and we've already lost two shows to rain," defending Super DIRTcar Series Champion Hearn said. "I really felt that we needed to go down to New Egypt - which was probably the worst race on the schedule for us last year, it was the one we struggled at the most - and we needed to get through that race with a decent finish, a top five preferably, and we did that. I feel pretty good about our performance so far. I think we're in a really good spot."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../rolling-wheels-next-for-super-dirtcar-teams/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Independence Deery Show Rained Out​*
Persistent heavy rain in recent days has forced postpone*ment of the Deery Brothers Summer Series for IMCA Late Models event at Independence Motor Speedway.

Originally slated for tonight (Tuesday), it has been rescheduled for Wednesday, Aug. 6.

Start times and prices will remain the same. Grandstand admission is $15 for adults and $12 for seniors and students. Kids 11 and under will be admitted free if accompanying a paid adult. Pit passes are $30.

IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks and Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods were also scheduled to join the Late Models in the July 1 program and will remain part of the Aug. 6 make-up date.

The winner's share of the Northern SportMod feature has been raised from $500 to $600. The Hobby Stock feature will also pay $100 more than originally advertised. That feature winner will earn $400.

Next up on the Deery Series schedule is the Tuesday, July 8 show at West Liberty Raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/independence-deery-show-rained-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NDRL Ceases Operations Immediately​*
The National Dirt Racing League, the dirt late model tour in the middle of its second season, is ceasing operations effectively immediately.

Series founder John Kennedy made the announcement Tuesday afternoon.
"My vision for the series was to provide something that was special, unique and fresh - special events that catered to the fans, tracks and race teams,"

Kennedy said. "Unfortunately, I lost sight of that vision resulting in NDRL's 2014 schedule and plan resembling what late model racing has been for the last several years.

"We are extremely grateful for the support from all of the NDRL family and staff and our great sponsors as well."

Kennedy said he wants to spend more time with family after his non-stop schedule had a significant impact on his wife and three young children.

"My focus needs to be redirected towards family first," Kennedy said. "There will be plenty of time for racing as a family in the future."

While NDRL's 2014 season comes to an end, Kennedy wasn't absolute about leaving race promotions.

"I may just decide to put together some unique and exciting events based on everything we have learned in the last few seasons," Kennedy said.

The NDRL sanctioned the NDRL Kings of Dirt, NDRL Northeast Late Model Series, NDRL Modified Series and the NDRL Short Track Super Series as well as operated McKean County Raceway in East Smethport, Pa.

Brett Deyo, the owner and promoter of the Short Track Super Series, has confirmed his series will continue to operate without help from the NDRL. He indicated that the NDRL provided only marketing support for the touring series for modifieds.

"Our agreement with the NDRL was purely an advertising agreement, much like we have with any of our other marketing partners such as Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc., VP Racing Fuel, Olum's, New York Truck Parts, etc.," Deyo said. "While it is unfortunate that John has been forced to cease operations of the NDRL, we will continue on with business as usual. We appreciate John's contributions to our first-year series and wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/ndrl-ceases-operations-immediately/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Wins Big​*







Rico Abreu added another trophy to his growing trophy case Monday night by winning round two of ASCS Northwest Speedweek at Southern Oregon Speedway.

The start of the race was slowed after a multi-car pile-up on the first attempt to start the 30-lap event. The second attempt to start the feature was more successful as Abreu grabbed the lead. Once out front Abreu was untouchable, leading the entire distance as the feature went non-stop with only seven cars finishing on the lead lap.

"Wow, what a track," Abreu said. "This is by far the best this place has ever been. I got thank Brian Crockett, he knows how to put a track together and this track was beautiful. I also got to thank Paul Silva, Trevor Canales, and my uncle Jimmy they all work so hard to make this thing happen and it feels so special to be standing up here."

Sean Becker finished second, followed by Kyle Hirst, Jonathan Allard and Trey Starks.

*The finish:*
Rico Abreu, Sean Becker, Kyle Hirst, Jonathan Allard, Trey Starks, Andy Forsberg, Colin Baker, Bud Kaeding, Chase Johnson, Jared Ridge, J.J. Hickle, David Hibbard, Vern Wheeler Jr., David Hoiness, Shane Forte, Rob Held, Garen Linder, Kelly Miller, Mitchell Faccinto, Phil Dietz.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/abreu-tramples-southern-oregon-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Honda .25 Racers Visit Pa.​*
The USAC Honda .25 Series made their second stop in the northeast this past weekend.

The West End Club in Gilbert, Pa. prepared a great dirt surface, hosting 178 cars for Round Two of the 2014 Dirt Triple Crown.

Winning drivers from Pennsylvania were Logan Bauman of Betchtelsville, (Jr Honda), Conner Weiss of Barton, (Sr Honda), Joe Toth of Newtown (Hvy Honda), Andrew Layser of Collegeville, (Lt 160), Adrianna Delliponti of Morristown (Sr Animal), Briggs Danner of Allentown, (Lt World Formula), Steven Kisamore of Stewartstown, (Un-restricted Animal), and Blake Hindle of Wayne (Hvy World Formula).

Two Maryland drivers, Levi Crowl of Clear Springs (Hvy 160), and Aleksander Andrecs of Edgewater (Jr Animal) rounded out the winning drivers receiving gold medallions. Second and third place finishers received silver and bronze and earning their spot on the podium.

Erika Heller of Pottstown, Pa. crossed the line first in the Red Rookie division where all drivers receive a gold participation medal.

Next up for the USAC Honda National Series is the sixth annual "Battle at the Brickyard" to be held July 8-12 at Indianapolis Motor Speedway. The Mason Dixon Shootout will be the next Dirt event, Aug. 22-24 at Hagerstown.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-honda-25-racers-visit-pa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*International Classic Guaranteed Starters Set​*
Oswego Speedway's 58th annual Budweiser International Classic 200 will take the green flag on Sunday, Aug. 31, and Monday a total of eight guaranteed starters were announced for supermodified racing's most prestigious event paying in excess of $100,000 in purse and contingency prizes.

The eight guaranteed starters represent six different U.S. states across the country.

Speedway officials announced in March that guaranteed positions for this year's Budweiser International Classic would return to driver status, as opposed to car owners, which had been the norm since 2008. Guaranteed starting positions in 2014 are awarded to the top drivers in points in the MSA supermodified series, the ISMA supermodified series, as well as Oswego Speedway as of July 1.

A final spot is also being awarded to the leading Pathfinder Bank Small Block Super competitor at Oswego as of the end of June.

This year's guaranteed starters from the Midwest Supermodified ***'n will be Trent Stephens, Kyle Edwards and Charlie Schultz.

Stephens, who made his only start in the Budweiser International Classic back in 2009, is the current MSA Supermodified point leader driving the ACME Racing No. 19. With five races completed in the MSA's season, Stephens has come on strong as of late driving to three consecutive victories at Lorain County Speedway, Toledo Speedway and Sandusky Speedway in the month of June.

Edwards, driving the Suellen Wilshe owned No. 11 Supermodified, has had a consistent year and recently made a charge to second in the MSA standings in a tie with Schultz. A former champion of the Must See Supermodified series, Edwards has never started the Budweiser International Classic but does have laps at Oswego in a winged Supermodified.

Tied with Edwards for second in the MSA standings is Schultz, earning the third and final Budweiser International Classic guaranteed starting spot from the midwest. Still behind the wheel of the May Motorsports No. 7 Supermodified, Schultz is a veteran of Oswego's International Classic running Supermodified racing's mecca event three times with a best finish of 19th in 2006.

Collecting International Classic guaranteed starting positions from New England's International Supermodified ***'n are Jon McKennedy and Rob Summers.

McKennedy leads the ISMA Supermodified series standings after his most recent victory at Autodrome Chaudiere on June 21. Driving the Dunigan Racing No. 79, McKennedy has never made a start in Oswego's Budweiser International Classic 200, but has always been a fast contender at Oswego in winged Supermodified competition.

Trailing McKennedy in the ISMA standings is Summers, earning the right to the second guaranteed starting position from the International Supermodified ***'n. Summers has had a solid year in the Patco Transportation/Reed Salvage No. 74 with three top five finishes in three races including two runner-up finishes with one coming at Oswego in June. Like McKennedy, Summers has never made a start in the International Classic at Oswego.

Otto Sitterly and Dave Gruel will be Novelis Supermodified guaranteed starters from Oswego, as the top two in the series standings after the June 21 Twin 35 events.

Sitterly, a three-time winner of the International Classic in 2009, 2011, and 2012, will no doubt be a threat to join Nolan Swift, Bentley Warren, Greg Furlong, and Eddie Bellinger Jr. as the only drivers to win more than three International Classic titles.

Gruel, who has four starts in the International Classic, has a best finish of third in 2012 as a part of the 200-lap grind.

The final guaranteed starter for the 58th annual Budweiser International Classic 200 will be the current point leader in Oswego Speedway's Pathfinder Small Block Super division, Andrew Schartner.

Schartner has been dominant this season in Oswego's SBS division and is the only driver in the series with more than one feature victory in 2014. A veteran of the Small Block Super division at Oswego, Schartner is a champion of the Bud Light SBS Classic, the Mr. Pathfinder Bank SBS main event, and the Race of Champions SBS championship.

After winning the Tony White Memorial championship this season, the only accolade that remains on Schartner's list of SBS accomplishments would be a track championship, which he currently leads by 49-points over Jack Patrick.

Unlike the other seven guaranteed starters, being that Schartner has never competed in a Supermodified at Oswego Speedway, he must have a ride secured by Friday of Budweiser International Classic Weekend and attempt to qualify in first round time trials.

All other drivers may only time trial in second round time trials on Sunday, Aug. 31 should they so choose.

All eight competitors will only qualify for guaranteed driver status should they time within .4 of a second of the 28th fastest time trialer at the conclusion of second round time trials.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nternational-classic-guaranteed-starters-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dumas Climbs To Pikes Peak Clouds​*
Veteran road racer Romain Dumas overcame a slippery course to claim the overall victory in the 92nd running of The Broadmoor Pikes Peak Int'l Hill Climb.

Driving a 2013 Norma in the unlimited class, Dumas covered the 12.42-mile course in nine minutes and 5.81 seconds, coming in well over the track record of 8:13.878 set last year by Sebastien Loeb.

"The road was a little slippery so I took no chances," said Dumas. "We made some mistakes, especially in the tires. I expected to go 8:40, so I knew we wouldn't break that record."

Dumas' run was less than three seconds quicker than runner-up and Electric Modified class winner Greg Tracy, who covered the distance in 9:08.188 aboard a 2014 Mitsubishi.

"The Mitsubishi Motors team prepared a fantastic car for me. This victory was truly a team effort," said Tracy. "I want to thank the team and also Masuoka-san for developing such a phenomenal racing machine in the MiEV Evolution III."

Third overall and second in the Electric division was Hiroshi Masuoka, who also wheeled a Mitsubishi.

Clint Vahsholtz was fourth overall and the first up the hill in the PPC-Open Wheel division, while fifth-place Mike Skeen claimed victory in the PPC-Pikes Peak Open class. Jeremy Toye topped the Pikes Peak Open division.

Other class winners were Vincent Beltoise (Time Attack-Time Attack 1), Ralf Christensson (PPC-Vintage), Fred Veitch (Time Attack-Time Attack 2), Donald Hoffman (PPC-Exhibitioo), Donald Hoffman (Elec-Electric Production), Jeremiah Johnson (Elec-Electric Modified Bike), Jeff Clark (Elec-Electric Production Bike), Matt Meinert (PPC-Pikes Peak 250), Theo Bernhard (PPC-Quad), Masahito Watanabe (PPC-Sidecar), Guy Martin (PPC-UTV-Exhibition), Mark Shim (PPC-Vintage Motorcycle), Cal Collins (Pikes Peak Lightweight) and Eric Piscione (Pikes Peak Middleweight).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/dumas-climbs-to-pikes-peak-clouds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Foust Claims WRC World RX Of Finland​*
Finland - Rockstar Energy Drink driver Tanner Foust returned to the top step of the podium at World RX of Finland, making it the second year in a row that the American has won the Finnish stop of the championship.

"Racing in Finland is always a challenge, especially when it rains," said Foust.

"The track is technical and it gets really slimy when it is wet. The key for me was getting a good start and not having to worry about getting covered in somebody else's mud."

Foust progressed through the field over two days of competition to win his Semifinal round and line up the Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Polo R in the front row for Sunday's Final. There, he shot off the start and led from wire to wire for his first overseas win this year.

The Kouvola track, located about 80 miles northeast of the Finnish capital of Helsinki, features hard landings, high-grip banks, slippery off-camber corners and sharp curbs. It has a high dirt-to-asphalt ratio, with dirt making up 40 per cent of the racing surface. A deluge of rain on Sunday soaked the course, creating an additional handling challenge when the dirt turned to slick mud.

The Volkswagen Polo R that Foust campaigned in Finland was developed for World RX competition this season by Marklund Motorsport. Foust said even in the unpredictable conditions, the team quickly got the car dialed in for competition.

"The team nailed the setup," said Foust. "Even when it started to rain, the Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Polo R was really comfortable to drive."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/foust-claims-wrc-world-rx-of-finland/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Higgins, Drew Set Climb To The Clouds Mark​*
Subaru Rally Team USA's David Higgins and Craig Drew won their third consecutive Rally America National Championship at the Subaru Mt. 
Washington Hillclimb, Climb to the Clouds June 29, and set a new record in the process.

Their resounding victory added a larger buffer to their overall points standings lead at the midpoint of the Rally America National Championship season, and against their main rival and teammates Travis Pastrana and Chrissie Beavis.

Higgins and Drew drove a flawless Hillclimb to take the lead after the very first stage with Pastrana and Beavis just 2.9 seconds behind. Pastrana stayed in attack mode until a massive Stage 3 tire puncture ripped through the body work of his car to lose nearly 30 seconds. On Stage 5, Pastrana was down on power and lost another minute to Higgins before salvaging a second place finish.

With a single stage left, Higgins found more speed to destroy the record he previously set that morning by at least two seconds with a time of 6:09.09.
"It was a great event and we put in a big effort for those few seconds,"

explained Higgins. "There is so much history here and it's great to be a part of it again for Subaru. This was a big challenge this weekend as we had Pastrana and our old record staring us down. But Craig (Drew) was perfect on the notes and Subaru gave me a car that was perfect."

The team was uncertain the record would be attainable with a less than ideal hill climb car. But the possibility of breaking the record materialized when the team found that Higgins was a second slower off his 2011 record when combining his best Friday and Saturday stage times from the lower and upper half runs.

Notably, FY Racing's Adam Yeoman and Jordan Schulze suffered car issues at the start of the rally event that immediately forced the team into service and reenter the next day with time penalties according to Super Rally rules.

The Climb to the Clouds will be a memorable event for Super Production's Dillon Van Way and Andrew Edwards who took third overall and their very first Super Production Class victory.

Van Way's victory comes at an important juncture in his battle with class rivals Nick Roberts and Rhianon Gelsomino in the points standings. Not only does Van Way remain second overall in the overall standings, but he also increases his SP points lead by 14 over Roberts.

In the Two-Wheel Drive (2WD) category, Andrew Comrie-Picard and Ole Holter dominated in their Ford Fiesta ST to take their second victory this season.

William Petrow and Ryan Symancek set the fastest 2WD time up the mountain in their 1991 Nissan 240sx with a time of 7:09.95.

The Climb to the Clouds' only all female team of Erika Detota and Mary Warren finished ninth overall and fourth in the 2WD Class.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/higgins-drew-set-climb-to-the-clouds-mark/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dobmeier Back in Victory Lane​*
Mark Dobmeier battled from a 10th place starting position Wednesday night, passing 293-time winner Sammy Swindell for the lead and holding off a late challenge from five-time champion Donny Schatz to claim the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win at Huset's Speedway.

Dobmeier, a five-time Huset's champion, crossed the finish line in his Senske and Son car to loud cheers from fans at the 3/8 mile track.

"That cheer right there says it all!" Dobmeier said. "I can't thank my team enough. They always stick behind us. They always work harder and harder. I'll tell you what, I gave 110 percent in that race."

"We've been very strong at this track. I'd say we've been the fastest car out there for the last two weeks. We had a blown motor and I was going for it for the lead last week, just the other night, pulled a wheelie and got in a tangle up. But that's the fine line of pushing the edge all the time. That could have been the same thing right there but we were able to tame her down and keep her to the win.

Dobmeier, who is a native of Grand Forks, N.D., said he considers the track his second home track.

"Anytime you bring it home for the home crowd, this is what it's all about here," Dobmeier said. "I appreciate every one of you guys out there."

With his win, Dobmeier became the 17th different winner so far this season. This was his third Outlaws win and second at Huset's. He notched his first win with the series at Wilmot Raceway in 2006. His previous Huset's win with the Outlaws came in 2012.

Swindell started on the front row with Kraig Kinser. Paul McMahan and Joey Saldana started in row two.

As the green flag flew, Swindell jumped out to a strong lead while the shuffle began behind him. A caution on lap nine gave a charging Dobmeier the momentum he needed as he powered past McMahan and Schatz to move into the third position. He soon began to reel in Kraig Kinser for second. By lap 14 he had caught Kinser to take over the second spot.

Shortly after that, Swindell, still with a firm grip on the lead, caught lapped traffic. As Swindell was slowed, Dobmeier gave chase, catching the three-time champion in traffic on the backstretch and making a bold, three-wide pass for the lead. As Dobmeier took over the lead on lap 19, Kerry Madsen, who started in the 19th position, had worked his way all the way up to eighth.

On a restart following a caution just after Dobmeier took the lead, Swindell gave him one more fight, battling Dobmeier for three laps. Meanwhile, Schatz and Madsen looked to advance. Schatz took over the second position on lap 28 and Madsen took over the third spot shortly after.

Dobmeier faced one more challenge in the closing laps from Schatz.

"We got to him there," said Schatz, driver of the STP/Armor All car. "I knew it was going to be a tire management game but I guess I waited a little bit too long. Mark got himself up there and got in a good spot. He kept slipping off the bottom of one and two and I got underneath him and got even with him. I kind of told myself going into three, I've got everything to lose and he doesn't. We got side-by-side and he beat us to the corner. Second is where we're at."

Dobmeier crossed the finish line in first with Schatz in second and Madsen in third.

Schatz credited his team for putting him in a good position to compete Wednesday night.

"It's a tribute to this STP team," Schatz said. "These guys have done a phenomenal job all night. Typically I don't qualify all that well here and they've been working hard on that. Got us a great race car and it was there at the end, just a little bit short."

Madsen, who received the ASE Hard Charger award after picking up 16 spots in his American Racing Custom Wheels car over the course of the race, congratulated Dobmeier and said he wasn't expecting to have the night he had.

"I started 19th and I thought if I can crack a top ten, that'll be insane," said Madsen, a native of St. Marys, New South Wales, Australia. "I was in the unique position when you start back that far that you just go everywhere the other guy's not. I was running the bottom of one and two for a while earlier and then I'm like, I think I can go to the top. And ironically it was really good up there. But you have to hit it pretty nice and you can make a pass and put you into good position down here, so I really enjoyed myself."

"It's always awesome to come up and race in front of the Huset's South Dakota fans - so just a fun night overall."

None of the podium finishers started better than fifth at Huset's - Dobmeier started 10th, Schatz started fifth and Madsen started 19th.

Schatz again extended his champion points lead to 108 over second place Daryn Pittman. Paul McMahan remained in third, 113 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series travels next to Dodge City Raceway Park for the Boothill Showdown presented by Roto-Mix on July 4 and 5. Limaland Motorsports Park welcomes the Outlaws on July 9 for the Brad Doty Classic.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...es/2014/07/Dobmeier-Back-in-Victory-Lane.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Feger Wires Jacksonville Hell Tour Stop​*
Jason Feger, the 2010 DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion, led flag-to-flag en route to claiming the $5,000 victory Wednesday night at Jacksonville Speedway, his second win in six DIRTcar Summer Nationals starts this year.

Feger, making his first start since rolling his car Sunday night at Lincoln Speedway, started the 40-lap feature on the outside of pole-sitter Billy Moyer Jr. At the drop of the green flag, Feger shot around Moyer Jr. for the lead and never looked back. Moyer Jr. hung with Feger for a few laps, but after an early race caution the leader began to pull away from the field.

Moyer Jr. mounted a charge around lap 24, as he closed to within a car-length of the leader, but Feger switched to a lower racing line and pulled back away from second place, which began to come under fire from third place.

Three time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion Shannon Babb, who started in the fourth position, surged to the front of the field, eventually overtaking Moyer Jr. for second. Unfortunately for Babb, Feger had already built an insurmountable lead on the field.

Feger maintained a straightaway lead for the remainder of the feature event, dominating the night and scoring the well-deserved $5,000 checkered flag at Jacksonville Speedway, just three nights after his wild ride at Lincoln Speedway.

"Hard work pays off," said Feger who scored his second DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory in the last three years at Jacksonville Speedway. "We got lucky with the roll [Sunday night] - we only broke some bolt on suspension stuff and bent the body up a little - but we put in some long hours the last couple of days to get ready. We worked real hard and got the results tonight."

Moyer Jr., Brandon Sheppard, and Tanner English rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Moyer Jr., Feger, and Brandon Sheppard.

*The finish:*
Jason Feger, Shannon Babb, Billy Moyer Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Tanner English, Bobby Pierce, MCKay Wenger, Jason Jaggers, Brian Shirley, Ryan Unzicker, Mark Burgtorf, Kevin Weaver, Justin Reed, Jason Riggs, Brian Divley, Steve Lance Jr., Jim Moon, Trace Westling, Mike Hammerle, Matt Taylor, Ryan Little, Alan Westling.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/feger-wires-jacksonville-hell-tour-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pearson Snags Lucas LM Prize​*
Earl Pearson Jr., driving the Lucas Oil Products No. 44, passed race leader Scott Bloomquist with two laps to go to win the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event Wednesday night at Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex.

It was Pearson's first LOLMDS win in 2014.

Bloomquist took the lead from race long leader Mason Zeigler on lap 27 and was in control of the race until Pearson and Owens tracked him down late in the race. Bloomquist slipped slightly in turn four with three laps to go and that opened the door for Pearson, who had trailed Bloomquist for the previous 19 laps.

Pearson dove under Bloomquist as they came to the white flag and forged ahead for the lead and brought his car to the checkered flag for the first time this season.

"What a great finish," said Pearson. "I almost ran out of laps to pass him.

The car just kept getting better and better. I knew I was faster than him (Bloomquist), and then he pushed up there in turn four and we were able to get underneath him. I did not want to see a caution flag in those last ten laps, I am glad it stayed green," said Pearson, who became the 14th different winner this season on the LOLMDS tour.

"We have had all sorts of things break this year, from transmissions to rear ends, to all kinds of crazy stuff. Our car has been strong all year and it finally feels good to get a win for Bobby Labonte. These Longhorn cars have been strong all over the country this year. Kevin Rumley has done a superb job with these cars ever since he came on board."

Owens snuck under Bloomquist at the finish line to take second, just behind Pearson.

"We got it going late and we finally caught Scott and Earl there at the end; the next thing I knew, we almost won the race," Owens said. "Scott slid up in four and I thought Earl might due to the same thing. We almost stole that one. I hope the crowd enjoyed that race. I have to thank Mike Reece, Reece Monument Company, Edge Services, and all of my other great sponsors for making this possible."

Bloomquist came home third was disappointed after leading so many laps.

"With this car, we have not been outside the top three," Bloomquist said. "We had bad luck at Smoky Mountain with that cut tire, and then to get the lead here tonight and thinking this was going to be our night, it is disappointing. I got into some crumbs there in turn four and the car slid up the track."

Steve Francis set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time with a lap of 15.637 seconds.

*The finish:*
Earl Pearson Jr., Jimmy Owens, Scott Bloomquist, Eddie Carrier Jr., Mason Zeigler, Don O'Neal, John Blankenship, Steve Francis, Gregg Satterlee, Vic Coffey, Rick Eckert, Austin Hubbard, Jason Hughes, Jared Landers, Mike Lupfer, Corey Conley, Chuck Harper, Jason Papich, Cody Hardesty, Davey Johnson, Jared Hawkins, John Garvin, Michael Lake, Tim Senic.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cas-late-models/pearson-snags-lucas-lm-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*10 Questions With The King Steve Kinser​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*MIDWEST
Wilson Claims Reynolds Memorial​*
Greg Wilson topped the third annual Bob Reynolds Memorial 360 sprint car race Thursday night at Waynesfield Raceway Park.

Wilson started third and quickly moved to the front, beating Derek Hagar to the checkered flag in the 40-lap race.

Sheldon Haudenschild finished third with Jamie Veal and Randy Hannagan rounding out the top five. Forty sprint cars were on hand.

Devin Gilpin copped the modified feature.

*The finish:*
Greg Willson, Derek Hager, Sheldon Haudenschild, Jamie Veal, Randy Hannagan, Brandon Wimmer, Gary Taylor, Christopher Bell, James McFadden, Max Stambaugh, Bryan Sebetto, Kyle Sauder, J.R. Stewart, Nate Dussel, Jared Horstman, Devon Dobie, Ryan Ruhl, Dustin Stroup, Hud Horton, Dustin Daggett.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/wilson-claims-reynolds-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Buckeye Bullet Wins Again​*
Dale Blaney just keeps chugging along.

After winning four races in six nights during Ohio Speedweek, Blaney added another UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions sprint car victory Thursday night at Atomic Speedway.

For a time, it appeared Tim Shaffer would extinguish the Blaney hot streak in the 410 sprint main, but the traditional low-rider used multiple grooves to swoop past third place Travis Philo, then after a three-lap tango make Shaffer his victim.

Shaffer had started on the pole and had easy sailing until lapped traffic became a factor just past the first one-third of the race. Travis Philo began to reel in Shaffer and challenged for the lead on multiple occasions. Chad Kenemah had an early burst of speed on the bottom of the track, but ran out of moisture in what looked to be a charge to the front.

Outside polesitter Danny Holtgraver anchored down a top four, at one point dropping out of the chase before surging back at the midway mark to challenge Philo for third. After Blaney waltzed past Philo the trio passed the flagstand under a blanket in 1-2-3 fashion.

Blaney dove low past Shaffer into turn one and Shaffer came back with cross-over move, only to have the speeding Blaney make his final pass on the backchute for the lead and eventual win.

"Tony (Kennedy) and George (Fisher) make my job easy," said Blaney. "I just go out and drive. The car was flawless tonight. I got a pretty good start and just kept up my momentum. We are really good on momentum tracks right now."

"We would have liked to have won," said Shaffer. "But Dale is in a groove.

We had a good car, but he was a little better tonight. This is a good run for our team&#8230;I just wish we could have figured out a way to win it."
Travis Philo, Holtgraver and Lee Jacobs filled the top five.

Local star Greggie Oliver brought home the $5,000 win in the Gullion Enterprises AMRA Late Model 40-lap event. Dan Ebert claimed the 20-lap AMRA Advanced Services Octane Modified feature.

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Tim Shaffer, Travis Philo, Danny Holtgraver, Lee Jacobs, Cole Duncan, Chad Kemenah, Danny Smith, Jimmy Stinson, Kory Crabtree, Nathan Skaggs, Eddie Slone, Taylor Ferns, Jac Haudenschild, Caleb Helms, Andrew Palker, Josh Davis, Jimmy Light, Sam Ashworth, Aaron Higgins, Todd Kane, Mark Imler, Jack Lee, Ryan Broughton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/blaney-adds-another-all-star-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Helberg Impresses At Auto City Oval​*
Jo Jo Helberg took advantage of Brian Gerster's misfortune to claim his first Must See Racing Xtreme Sprint Series victory of the year in impressive fashion Thursday night at Auto City Speedway.

Helberg picked up $4,000 for his victory in the 50-lap David D Mater Memorial Firecracker 50/50.

The event featured a unique and exciting new format that saw the field split into twin twenty-five lap qualifying races. The 50-lap feature line-up was determined by how the drivers finished in their respective qualifying races.

A coin toss was used to decide which qualifying race group would get the prized inside starting lane.

Helberg got the jump at the green and lead the first nine laps with Gerster in hot pursuit. It appeared as if fans would be treated to another classic Gerster versus Helberg showdown. Gerster assumed the lead when he made a turn three pass of Helberg. The lead was short-lived as Gerster tangled with a lapped car on lap ten exiting turn four. Both cars slammed the wall and a red flag was thrown. Helberg narrowly avoided the melee and became the new leader.

When the race resumed, Helberg returned to his torrid pace and cruised to the win in dominating style. The win was the first MSRXSS victory of the year for the 2012 MSRXSS champion. Helberg was chased to the line by Jimmy McCune, Jacob Wilson, Troy DeCaire, and Brian Gerster, who came from the tail after his lap ten accident to salvage a decent finish.

Helberg was asked in victory lane how he was able to avoid the lap-10 accident that eliminated Gerster from the lead.

"I saw it coming," explained Helberg. "The 33 car kept drifting up. I saw him do it a few laps before. I tried to be really conservative with those guys. It's unfortunate for Gerster and the 50 team to get taken out by a lapped car. But unfortunately that's racing and how it goes."

Helberg ran at a torrid pace most of the race but admitted he didn't realize he was being chased by McCune in the closing laps.

"I couldn't really hear anything to be honest I was trying to be as conservative as I could," he said.I" wanted to keep the right rear tire underneath me and not burn it up. After that last caution I saw there were seven laps left and I needed to pick it up. I did from there. Thanks to Jim Hanks for putting up the $4,000 tonight. When you put up the money like that, we all kinda flock here."

Brian Gerster was the night's fastest qualifier.
Helberg won an Auto Value Super Sprints feature the previous night at Toledo (Ohio) Speedway.

*The finish:*
Jo Jo Helberg, Jimmy McCune, Jacob Wilson, Troy DeCaire, Brian Gerster, Aaron Pierce, Ryan Gillenwater, Ryan Litt, Tyler Underwood, Billy Wease, John Turnbull Jr., Doug Dietz, Jim Sheets, Kevin Blue, Jeff Bloom, R.J. Payne, Cody Hoover, Tim Cox.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/helberg-impresses-at-auto-city-oval/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Muskingum County Crowd Cheers Owens​*
Jimmy Owens sped to his fourth Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win of the season on Thursday night at Muskingum County Speedway after taking the lead for good on lap 18.

Owens withstood a caution flag with nine laps to go and motored away from the field to take the win in the Creno's 50 in front the standing-room-only crowd.

Owens becomes the 10th different driver in 10 appearances by the LOLMDS to win at Muskingum County since 2005. Rick Eckert had his best LOLMDS finish of the season, taking second, followed by series point's leader, Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., and the previous night's winner at Roaring Knob, Earl Pearson Jr.

"It feels great to be back in victory lane. We have had some tough luck lately," Owens said. "We had a good finish last night (at Roaring Knob), but before that, we didn't have the finishes we wanted for a few weeks. The crew did a great job getting the car ready tonight. I could run anywhere on the track tonight, high, low, in the middle, it didn't matter."

O'Neal led the first 17 circuits of the race after starting from the pole. O'Neal and Owens ran many laps side by side. Owens was finally able to clear O'Neal in traffic on lap 18 and from then on he went unchallenged for the win. Eckert moved past O'Neal on lap 23, but could never get close enough to seriously challenge Owens for the win.

"He had the best car tonight," said Eckert. "We worked on our car all day after last night's run. Right from the start tonight the car was so much better.

I felt real comfortable with it tonight. It's great to be back here in front of this big crowd. That last restart the only chance I had was that he (Owens) would make a mistake, but he's too good to do that. We are happy to run second and we will be at Portsmouth tomorrow night hoping to gain one more spot."

After the race O'Neal still sits atop the points standings summed up his third-place finish.

"We got off to a good start in the feature," O'Neal said. "I was setting a pretty good pace out there. But then here comes Jimmy, and once he got past me it was pretty much over. Then Eckert got a run on me and I couldn't hold him off. Overall it was a good points night for us."

Don O'Neal set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 33 entrants, with a lap of 15.593 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Owens, Rick Eckert, Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., Davey Johnson, Devin Moran, Tim Dohm, Mike Benedum, Jared Landers, Dennis Erb Jr., John Blankenship, Shane McLoughlin, Michael Davis, Jason Papich, Doug Drown, Ryan Markham, Todd Brennan, Matt Irey, Steve Francis, Jason Hughes, Jared Hawkins, Scott Bloomquist, Rocky Owens, Steve Prince, Ronnie Mayle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/muskingum-county-crowd-cheers-owens/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Escapes With Fayette County Cash​*
Defending DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion Brandon Sheppard may of not had the fastest car Friday night, but he had the lead when the track began to take rubber and passing became difficult, helping him score the $7,500 checkered flag at Fayette County Speedway.

Sheppard would lead the field to the green flag with Wednesday night's winner Jason Feger starting on his outside. Sheppard started the race by clearing Feger for the lead on the opening lap, but made the mistake of moving to the high-line on lap two, opening up the faster bottom line for Feger to overtake Sheppard for the lead. Feger dominated the next 10 circuits, as Sheppard finally switched his line back to the bottom.

As the night went on, the track became more difficult to pass on as the rubber began to build up. Sheppard mounted a charge on lap 12 and reclaimed the lead from Feger, as they lined up nose-to-tail with points leader Shannon Babb and Billy Moyer on the single grove of racing, causing a traffic jam at the front of the field for the lead. All the leader had to do was make his way through slower traffic in order to coast to the victory. That was not so easy for Sheppard.

With just three laps left, two lapped cars made contact in front of the leader, causing Sheppard to slow down and giving Feger a chance to make a go-for-broke pass for the lead. Feger dove into the corner trying to clear Sheppard and become the first three time winner of the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals season, but came up just short as Sheppard maintained the lead.

Sheppard lead the final two laps without any problems and secured his second win of the season, and ninth of his career, as he claimed the checkered flag at Fayette County Speedway.

"We had an awesome car all night long but we were fortunate to get back to victory lane," said a relieved Sheppard in victory lane. "I went to the top (groove) right off the bat, which was dumb, and Feger got by us for the lead.

But we were lucky we had a decent tire package on that allowed us to really get in there and roll that bottom pretty good after my crew guy told me to go back down there, and we were lucky to pass Feger (for the lead) before the rubber came in."

Moyer, Babb, and Ryan Unzicker rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Sheppard, Unzicker, Feger and Babb.

*The finish:*
Brandon Sheppard, Jason Feger, Billy Moyer, Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Tanner English, Kent Robinson, Bobby Pierce, Rodney Melvin, Randy Korte, Brian Divley, Tim Manville, Tyler Reddick, Jason Riggs, Dewayne Kiefer, Michael Kloos, Steve Lach, Trace Westling, Jim Moon, Brian Shirley, Billy Moyer Jr., Alan Westling.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/sheppard-escapes-with-fayette-county-cash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*​*
Scott Bloomquist returned to victory lane on Friday night at Portsmouth Raceway Park.

Bloomquist, in the Ole Smoky Moonshine, Sweet-Bloomquist Ford, led all 50 laps in winning his third Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series feature of the season, beating three-time champion Jimmy Owens by two car lengths.

"I was worried we had gone too soft on tires for the feature," Bloomquist said. "There were other cars that went harder on tires for 50 laps. I think if it had been longer than 50 laps we would have still been ok. After the night we had last night, my crew worked their tails off the last night and this morning getting this car ready. Our car fired off really well after those early restarts. Traffic wasn't too much of a problem. I didn't know how close those other guys were."

Bloomquist broke a tie with for most all-time wins in series history.

Bloomquist now has 49 victories in LOLMDS competition.

Owens started sixth and was in a mix of drivers who battled early on in the top five. Owens climbed to third by lap 31. Owens then caught the second place running Boggs and the two had a spirited race for the runner-up spot for several laps. Owens overhauled Boggs for second with eight laps to go.

Owens then tried to chase down Bloomquist in the closing circuits. With his sights set on Bloomquist, Owens had to contend with some lapped traffic, which was running his line. Owens was able to get passed the lapped car and closed rapidly on Bloomquist over the final two laps. Owens march to the front came up just short at the finish line as Bloomquist took the checkers first.

"We had to work for that finish," said Owens. "There was a heck of battle between about four or five of us there for a while. When I caught Jackie, he and I went back-and-forth for a long time. When I got by him (Boggs), I didn't think I had enough laps to catch Scott. He was well out in front. But to come from sixth like we did was a good point's night and we will head to 201 tomorrow. We have never raced there, and we are looking forward to it."

Boggs was in the thick of things all race long as the second-generation driver came up short in his quest for his second LOLMDS win at PRP.

"To run third with these guys, that's a good thing," Boggs said. "Our car was pushing a little bit more than I would have liked near the end. We had a good car, but just not good enough. To beat these guys everything has to go right for you. If you are off by a little bit it makes a big difference."

Steve Francis set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 34 entrants, with a lap of 15.302 seconds.

*The finish:*
Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Jackie Boggs, Duane Chamberlain, Steve Francis, John Blankenship, Earl Pearson Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Don O'Neal, Rick Eckert, Jason Papich, Tim Dohm, Rod Conley, Greg Oliver, R.J. Conley, Delmas Conley, Dennis Erb Jr., Jared Landers, Jason Hughes, J.T. Conley, Shannon Thornsberry, Tommy Bailey, Craig Vosbergen, Dustin Linville, Ben Adkins.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/its-all-bloomquist-at-portsmouth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roberts Sprints To Tri-County Win​*
The adage of "taking the bull by the horns" applied to Casey Roberts on Friday evening at Tri-County Race Track, as he led all 40 laps of the Circuit World Independence Day Championship for the Southern Nationals Bonus Series.

The win by Roberts made him the fourth different winner in four Southern Nationals Bonus Series events so far in 2014, but the victory was not easy for Roberts as Kennie Compton, Jr., who started 15th, charged his way to second and pressured Roberts over the final few laps, but would come up a bit short in his charge to the front.

The start of the event would see a pair of cautions on the opening lap slow things, but once action got going, Roberts would take the race lead, with David Payne, Jamie Oliver, Shawn Chastain, and Kenny Collins giving chase.

Chastain would pressure Oliver for third on lap 4, as Roberts would enter slower traffic one lap later. Lavon Sparks would slow on the back-chute on lap 6 to draw the next caution. Once action resumed, Chastain would get by Oliver for third, while Collins and Austin Smith would battle for fifth.

Caution waved again for Randy Nichols on lap 12 as his mount slowed on the front-chute entering turn one. The restart would see Chastain pressure Payne for second, while Roberts again motored away from the pack, while Preston Graves got by Collins for fifth on lap 18.

Meanwhile, Kennie Compton, Jr. was charging his way through the field on the low side of the racing surface and would make his way to fifth on lap 21.

Ronnie Payne would slow on the track on lap 25 to draw the next caution of the event and the restart would see Compton take fourth over Oliver.

The final caution of the race flew on lap 28 for a turn-two spin by George Mashburn, setting up Compton's final charge toward the front. The restart would see Payne slow in turn two for a moment, with Chastain and Compton, Jr. slipping past, but Payne would regroup and continue. Compton, Jr. would sail past Chastain on lap 30 and set his sights on Roberts.

Payne would slip past Chastain on the final lap to take third, while Graves would complete the top five.

*The finish:*
Casey Roberts; Kennie Compton Jr.; David Payne; Shawn Chastain; Preston Graves; Kenny Collins; Austin Smith; Gabe Wilson; Gar Dickson; Jamie Oliver; Lavon Sparks; George Mashburn; Bo Eaton; David Conley; odney Weeks; Charlie Parker; Michael Barnett; Ronnie Payne; Benji Shaw; Randy Nichold; Jacob Grizzle; Glen Barnett

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/roberts-sprints-to-tri-county-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Cornell At Callaway​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region brought 32 cars to the Callaway Raceway on Friday in the series' first visit with Jonathan Cornell doubling up on the Tiger Towing Red, White, and Blue Tour.

Trailing pole sitter, Zach Chappell the first eight rounds, Cornell grabbed the point on Lap 9 and led the remaining revolutions for the night's $1,776 prize plus a $500 bonus for grabbing his second straight victory. Chappell settled for second with Kyle Bellm making waves from eighteenth to third. Sean McClelland grabbed fourth with eleventh starting Wyatt Burks completing the top-five.

Josh Fisher was sixth followed by Mitchell Moore, J. Kinder, Randy Martin, and Australia's Paul Solomon making up the top 10.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Cornell; Zach Chappell; Kyle Bellm; Sean McClelland; Wyatt Burks; Josh Fisher; Mitchell Moore; J Kinder; Randy Martin; Paul Solomon; Chris Morgan; Brandon Hanks; Harli White; Tyler Blank; Evan Martin; Zach Davis; Danny Thoman; Joey Moughan; Lanny Carpenter; Randy Hibb

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-cornell-at-callaway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gardner Goes On Perris Dirt​*
Damion Gardner won Friday night's Firecracker 40 for the AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series at Perris Auto Speedway.

Gardner took the lead from Matt Mitchell on the third lap of the half-mile dirt track and led the remainder of the 40-lap race for his sixth victory of the season.

Mike Spencer finished second with Nic Faas, Cody Williams and Ryan Bernal completing the top five.

Spencer was fast qualifier for the 29-car field with a 16.814-second lap.
Gardner leads Faas by 93 points in the standings.

*The finish:*
Damion Gardner, Mike Spencer, Nic Faas, Cody Williams, Ryan Bernal, Brody Roa, Richard Vander Weerd, Cory Kruseman, Josh Pelkey, Jake Swanson, Austin Williams, Gary Taylor, David Bezio, R.J. Johnson, Ronnie Gardner, Seth Wilson, Logan Williams, D.J. Johnson, Chris Gansen, Rickie Gaunt, Jace Vander Weerd, Cody Swanson, Matt Mitchell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/gardner-goes-on-perris-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Bests Montieth For Grove Payday​*
Stevie Smith outran Brian Montieth in the final laps of Friday's Mitch Smith Memorial at Williams Grove Speedway to pocket $10,000 during the sixth race of Pennsylvania Sprint Car Speedweek.

Montieth and Smith shared the front row for the start of the 30-lap main event and Montieth grabbed the lead off turn two.

"Fred (Rahmer) and I talked about it and he said if Montieth gets the lead, just run your groove and get with him and we did and we were able to slide by him," said Smith. "It was a really good night. These guys are good with the set-ups and they do a really good job with the car. I'm getting more and more confident and it feels really good."

Brent Marks drove by Chad Layton and into third. Montieth was racing around heavy lapped traffic and Smith was able to close.

Montieth momentarily cleared traffic and so did Smith, who was now about 10 car lengths back. Montieth didn't have clear track very long as he caught traffic again with 10 laps completed Montieth cleared three lapped cars and had a clear track again on lap 13. Smith and Marks were still caught behind a few lapped cars.

Montieth had an open track and then Smith cleared traffic as well. Marks was up to third and Donnie Kreitz moved by Layton and into fourth. Lucas Wolfe also drove by Layton and into the top five. Montieth continued to hammer the cushion and Smith was checking out the bottom just a few car lengths back in lapped traffic.

Smith gained on Montieth after the leader lost some speed while passing rookie Austin Hogue in turn one. Smith was right there and as they raced into turn three, he was able to slide in front of him and take the lead with 27 laps completed. Smith maintained the lead through the first and second turns and down the backstretch.

Montieth blasted under Smith entering turn three and they traded the lead.

Smith led Montieth at the line. Behind the race for the lead was Grove point leader Donnie Kreitz Jr. closing in. Very heavy traffic was in front of the leaders, but the first caution flag of the race flew with two laps remaining for Mike Wagner, who blew a right rear tire and stopped on the front stretch.
Smith got a good restart and no slider came from Montieth as he and Kreitz went to the bottom.

Smith led under the white flag and rolled right through the middle of the turns. He would score the win as Montieth just held off Kreitz for second. Brent Marks and Lucas Wolfe were in the top five.

"We were too good, too early," said Montieth. "I knew we were going to be in trouble. The car was really good the first 10 laps. I was trying to get as many lapped cars between us as I could. We should have started with the car tighter."

Greg Hodnett, Cory Haas, Dave Blaney, Chad Layton and Doug Esh completed the top 10.

Wolfe set fast time over the 39-car field with a lap of 16.811 seconds. It was Wolfe's fourth fast time during Speedweek competition. Kreitz, Layton, Marks and Montieth were the top five qualifiers. The 10-lap heat races were won by Blaney, Haas, S. Smith and Marks. T.J. Stutts won the B-main.

*The finish:*
Stevie Smith, Brian Montieth, Donnie Kreitz Jr., Brent Marks, Lucas Wolfe, Greg Hodnett, Cory Haas, Dave Blaney, Chad Layton, Mark Smith, Doug Esh, Danny Dietrich, T.J. Stutts, Austin Hogue, Pat Cannon, Curt Michael, Adam Wilt, Glenndon Forsythe, Mike Wagner, Austen Wheatley, Curt Stroup, Lance Dewease, Darren Mollenyux, Nicole Bower.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...lantic/smith-bests-montieth-for-grove-payday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dodge City Opener to Pittman​*
The fireworks flew early Friday night at Dodge City Raceway Park where contact on the first turn of the first lap between Paul McMahan and Sammy Swindell left Swindell on his roof and out of the race, and set the stage for Daryn Pittman's eighth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season at the Boothill Showdown presented by Roto-Mix.

As the green flag fell on the race, three-time champion Swindell led the field to the start-finish line. He jumped out to the lead as the three cars behind him, McMahan, Pittman and Sides jockeyed for position. McMahan drove low into turns one and two, looking for the lead.

"[Swindell] opened the corner up and I tried to dive in on the bottom and it's a little greasy," McMahan said. "And as soon as I got down there, the car took off and I got into him."

Swindell climbed from his damaged racecar with his night ended prematurely. McMahan, who finished the night in second in his CJB Motorsports car, apologized to Swindell following the race.

"I know it doesn't make him feel any better," McMahan said. "It wasn't intentional - it's not the way I race. We've run all year long with Sam and never had a problem. I hate it for him and all the Big Game guys."

Pittman, who went on to lead all 30 laps in his Great Clips car, holding off challenges from McMahan, said in victory lane he was not sure what happened, but that the first lap incident between McMahan and Swindell was a big break for he and his team.

"You know what they say, I'd rather be lucky than good any day," Pittman said.

"This is a good win. This is too good of a team for us to run the way we have the last couple of races and nobody got down."

Pittman, who won four in a row during the month of May but went winless in June, said he struggled to give his crew chief Kale Kahne the information Kahne needed to make changes to the car

"We just looked at everything we could do better and [crew members] Kale [Kahne] and Kolten [Gouse] and [Mike] Carber, they did a great job. They just came back and just gave us a good car all night and put ourselves in position to win, and got some breaks. It feels great to get a win - it's been a long time."

Notably, it was a good night for Kasey Kahne Racing. According to Pittman, his win was the 106th for the organization while team owner Kasey Kahne won his race in Daytona Beach, Fla. earlier Friday.

This was Pittman's eighth win of the season, tying him for most wins on the year with Donny Schatz.

Kerry Madsen, who came into Dodge City after a third-place finish with his American Racing Custom Wheels team at Huset's Speedway two nights earlier, said it was frustrating not having opportunities to get around McMahan.

"I thought I was a little quicker than Paul," Madsen said. "He was running a line and trying to capitalize on what Pittman was doing, and I could get a lot more aggressive line. I was trying hard and I thought I had a couple runs but I got into one too high, too hard and got her on two wheels, up and down, and thought maybe we just need to finish this one tonight."

Madsen said he is looking forward to taking on Dodge City again Saturday night.

This was Madsen's 20th top-five finish of the season.

After a seventh place finish Friday night, Donny Schatz's championship points lead shrank slightly to 95 over Pittman. McMahan remains in the third, 106 points out of the lead, while Joey Saldana is in fourth, 162 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns Saturday night to Dodge City Raceway Park for night two of the Boothill Showdown presented by Roto-Mix. On July 9, the Outlaws head to Limaland Motorsports Park for the Brad Doty Classic.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...les/2014/07/Dodge-City-Opener-to-Pittman.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Claims Victory At 201 Speedway​*
Jimmy Owens roared from his 17th starting spot to win the Hatfield and McCoy Feuding 50 on Saturday Night at 201 Speedway.

Owens, the three-time and reigning Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Champion survived a three-wide battle for the lead with five laps to go for his 49th career series win.

Don O'Neal, the current LOLMDS points leader finished second, followed by Eddie Carrier, Jr. who came home third despite leading 45 of the 50 lap feature. John Blankenship was fourth followed by Jackie Boggs.

"I messed up qualifying," said Owens, who closed to within ten points of O'Neal in the race for the 2014 title. "We came out in the B-main and felt a whole lot better. Starting where we did, we gambled on tires. The track came to us. We started picking off cars every lap and I thought I was going to have to settle for third behind Eddie and O'Neal. Then after that last caution, we went into turn one and were three wide and I was fortunate to come out ahead."

"I want to thank my car owner, Mike Reece, Reece Monument Company, Sunoco, and everybody else with our team. It was a good win for us."

Carrier held the point from the start and looked like the car to beat. O'Neal slowly closed the gap on Carrier as the laps wound down. O'Neal was turning laps two tenths of a second faster than the leader when the caution came out on lap 44. On the restart Carrier, O'Neal, and Owens went three-wide into turn one as Owens came out ahead.

"I didn't want to see that last caution flag for sure," said O'Neal. "I was 'diamonding' off the corners and catching him [Carrier]. When that caution came out, it hurt the momentum we had built up."

Carrier was disappointed with his third place finish after having led the most laps. "I felt like we had the car to win tonight. I feel bad for all my family and friends that were here tonight. I badly wanted to win tonight, but we came up short. We now know we had a car capable of running up front," said the driver of the Optima Batteries Rocket Ford.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/owens-claims-victory-at-201-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mr. Smooth Dominates At Tri-State​*
Billy Moyer dominated Sunday night at Tri-State Speedway leading all 40 laps en route to claiming his first career victory at the quarter-mile oval and his third win of the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals.

Moyer claimed the pole-position with Curtis Roberts starting on his outside. Roberts faded early, losing second to Tanner English, who started third, and Randy Korte, who started fifth. English and Korte challenged Moyer for the lead early but had no luck at wrestling the lead away from the Hall of Fame driver from Batesville, Ark.

As Moyer pulled away from the rest of the field, NASCAR Sprint Cup Series regular Austin Dillon charged his way to the front. Dillon, who finished a career-best fifth place Sunday morning at Daytona International Speedway, made the trek to the Indiana track after rain showers cut the Sprint Cup race short.

Dillon started the 40-lap feature in the seventh position, but made his way to the front with just a handful of laps remaining as he passed English for the third position on lap 36. After being passed by Dillon, English spun in turn one causing the caution to come out for the third time of the night. With the caution out, Moyer's large race lead was erased as Korte and Dillon were brought back to his bumper.

On the ensuing restart, Dillon made his way around Korte for second but could not get to Moyer in time, as Moyer led the final laps, claiming the $5,000 checkered flag, his 85th career DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory, tying Shannon Babb at the top of the series all-time wins list.

"We just guessed everything right here tonight," said Moyer, who was making his first start at Tri-State Speedway since switching to Longhorn Chassis in the offseason. "Right off the trailer, it wasn't too bad when we hot-lapped, and we just kept tweaking on it through the night, then in the heat race it felt pretty good, and we did just a few other things for the main event. The track just always keep you guessing, and we just made the right decisions."

Korte, Bobby Pierce and Ryan Unzicker rounded out the top five. Heat race winners included Curtis Roberts, Moyer, English and Jason Feger.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Austin Dillon, Randy Korte, Bobby Pierce, Ryan Unzicker, Kent Robinson, Jason Feger, Brandon Sheppard, Shannon Babb, Brian Shirley, Tyler Reddick, Michael Kloos, Dillan White, Steve Thorsten, Jason Riggs, Steve Lance Jr., Tanner English, Curtis Roberts, Kevin Cole, Mike Schulte, Jim Moon, Caleb Ashby.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/mr-smooth-dominates-at-tri-state/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Sweeps Dodge City​*
After battling Kerry Madsen for much of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series feature Saturday night, Daryn Pittman won back-to-back nights at Dodge City Raceway Park, sweeping the Boot Hill Showdown presented by Roto-Mix.

Pittman, who started the race in fourth in his Great Clips car, had to fight his way past Madsen, Joey Saldana and polesitter David Gravel.

"I kind of love Dodge City - this place has been really nice to me," Pittman said.

The first caution came out on lap two. On the restart, Madsen and Pittman jumped into the first and second positions, passing Gravel. The two battled, with Pittman looking for a way around Madsen. He got his first opportunity as Madsen hit lapped traffic for the first time on lap eight, but Pittman was not able to make up ground.

When the caution again came out on lap 17, Pittman got the opportunity he had been looking for. Madsen chose the bottom lane putting Pittman on top. As the green flag flew, the drivers drag raced down the front stretch with Pittman taking the lead from Madsen as they dove into turn one.

Madsen looked for opportunities to pilot his American Racing Custom Wheels car around Pittman in the remaining 13 laps and almost had his chance in the final laps as Pittman worked his way through lapped traffic and almost made contact with an inside barrier.

"When it gets rubbered like that, [lapped cars are] in the groove and the worst thing you can do as the leader is move out of the groove and give up the race," Pittman said. "So I was pretty committed to staying on the bottom and trying to make [the lapped car] bobble at least enough that I could get my nose underneath him, but it just wasn't going to happen&#8230; Luckily, [the lapped car] opened up the door there just enough at the end that I was able to get by on the front stretch and I thought that might be enough to get us to the end as long as the tires held up and luckily it was."

With family and friends in attendance, the Owasso, Okla. native, won his second feature in as many nights and his ninth race of the season. As great as win nine was, Pittman said he is looking forward to a bigger prize.

"It feels good, but it means nothing come November if we're not at the top of the charts in the points," Pittman said. "Obviously we didn't win the most races last year. That was something we knew we needed to improve on, and we've got off to a good start&#8230; So hopefully, this is halfway, if we can get to 18 at the end of the year we'll be in the hunt for that championship again and that's our main goal."

Pittman closed the gap between he and Donny Schatz to 73 points in the race for the championship.

Madsen, who led 15 laps Saturday night, said the bottom lane was the right one on the lap 17 restart, he just had an issue.

"Obviously, if it had gone non-stop we would have had a good chance," Madsen said. "Once that groove got in we really had to play it conservatively, and when it was time to attack, try to attack. Definitely wasn't the wrong lane choice, just didn't happen for us. Got beat on the start, but that's sprint car racing and it was a great result for us."

Polesitter Gravel led the first two laps of the race in his Roth Motorsports car. After finishing 15th on night one of the Boot Hill Showdown presented by Roto-Mix, Gravel said Saturday was a good rebound night for he and his team.

"I led the first two laps and then the second restart there Daryn and Kerry were definitely more aggressive and got by me," Gravel said. "Early in the race we really stood up and I really couldn't enter the corner too hard which kind of hurt me&#8230; Obviously, when you start on the pole, you don't want to finish in third."

"It's a good run to go into the Brad Doty Classic and Kings Royal. I'm a little upset but I can't complain about third."

Farther back in the field, 20-time champion Steve Kinser took tonight's ASE Hard Charger Award, picking up ten positions to finish fourth.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to the track Wednesday, July 9 for the Brad Doty Classic at Limaland Motorsports Park. Eldora Speedway's Knight Before the Kings Royal and Kings Royal follow-up the Brad Doty Classic on July 11 and 12.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/07/Pittman-Sweeps-Dodge-City.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Nationals Entry Deadline Nears​*
The 54th Annual FVP Knoxville Nationals presented by Casey's General Store is quickly approaching and the July 12 entry deadline is this Saturday.

Teams that enter on time by July 12 are entitled to six pit crew members entering at the cost of $30 per pit pass each night. Entries received after the deadline will not be eligible for this discount and will be charged $50 per pit pass each night. That is a savings of $120 each night and possibly $360 total for three nights of racing. All teams are encouraged to enter by July 12th.

The SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge still has several drivers eligible who have yet to enter the event. The winner of the World Challenge will fill the 25th starting position of the FVP Knoxville Nationals A-Main on Saturday, Aug. 9. The World Challenge is open to all international drivers competing in the 2014 FVP Knoxville Nationals, and it is only open to American drivers that qualified at select international qualifiers in Australia and New Zealand.

Sixteen drivers have entered the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge so far. Those drivers are Justin Henderson, Sammy Swindell, Shane Stewart, Jason Sides, Daryn Pittman, Randy Hannagan, Lynton Jeffrey, Dale Blaney, Donny Schatz, Ian Madsen, Kerry Madsen, Brad Sweet, Paul McMahan, Brooke Tatnell, Kevin Swindell and Jason Meyers.

American drivers eligible who have yet to enter are Jonathan Allard, Tyler Courtney, Geoff Ensign, David Gravel, Kyle Hirst, Bud Kaeding, Tim Kaeding, Kody Kinser, Terry McCarl, Danny Smith and Trey Starks.

The 24th Annual Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals also has a July 12 entry deadline. Teams that enter by July 12 are entitled to six pit crew members entering at the cost of $25 per pit pass each night. Entries received after the deadline will be charged $30 per pit pass each night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...noxville-nationals-entry-deadline-approaches/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Car Legends Eye Kings Royal​*
Ohio - Thirty-one years later and they are still at the top of their game.

That is an amazing statistic shared by Steve Kinser, Sammy Swindell and Jac Haudenschild as they invade Eldora Speedway this weekend for the fabled Kings Royal and another chance of ruling the Sprint Car world from atop the legendary throne that graces Eldora's victory lane.

When the Kings Royal was introduced in July of 1984 to forever change the landscape of sprint car racing, each of the trio had advanced through the grueling preliminaries to be among the 24 starters in that historic event.

Steve Kinser won the first of his seven $50,000 crowns that year, while Haudenschild finished third and Swindell was right behind him in fourth.

And they have been going full throttle ever since. Joining Kinser as multiple winners, Haudenschild and Swindell have each donned the ceremonial Kings cape and climbed the steps to Eldora's oversized throne three times.

Unlike many other sports, participants in Sprint Car racing seemingly have no 'shelf-life' constraints of age or years of participation - as testified by Kinser (60 years old-30 Kings Royal starts), Swindell (58 years old-24 Kings Royal starts) and Haudenschild (56 years old- 23 Kings Royal starts).

They will be in the thick of the battle in Friday's Knight Before the Kings Royal shootout for the World of Outlaws (WoO) STP Sprint Car Series and return Saturday to battle the assemblage of Sprint Car talent for a another starting berth in the crown jewel event.

Joining the WoO contingent each night for a full doubleheader of racing will be the NRA Sprint Invaders.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/sprint-car-legends-eye-kings-royal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ekstrom Rocks Swedish Rallycross Foes​*
Double DTM champion Mattias Ekstrom has clinched his first-ever FIA World Rallycross Championship victory Sunday after a flawless drive in the Audi S1 Supercar at the fifth round of the World Championship presented by Monster Energy.

Ekstrom is the fifth different winner and fourth different manufacturer to win in this year's World RX. The EKS RX Team driver is also the first this season to score maximum points after being placed highest in the intermediate classifications and winning both the semi-final and final. Norway's Andreas Bakkerud and Petter Solberg were second and third, despite both drivers incurring punctures in a dramatic final race.

A record-breaking crowd of 34,900 spectators attended the legendary Volkswagen World RX of Sweden this weekend which is arguably the best known rallycross event in the world. Thousands of vehicles lined the Varmland forest surrounding the circuit as a sell-out crowd descended on Holjes to watch 107 races across the Supercar, Super1600, TouringCar and supporting RX Lites Cup.

"If I could write a book and create my dream story I would pretty much write what happened here in Holjes today. This is the best story of my life," said Ekstrom, who finished runner-up in Sweden last year. "In December we didn't have anything in terms of a rallycross team and we have been late to enter this year but everything has fallen into place. Our ultimate goal is to become World Champions but obviously because of my full-time career in DTM right now that is difficult, but I could definitely be part of a World Championship winning team as the team boss. I've never actually been to a FIA prizegiving and I would certainly love to do that."

Ford Olsbergs MSE successfully extended its lead at the top of the team standings after team-mates Andreas Bakkerud and Reinis Nitiss finished second and fourth in their Ford Fiesta Supercars. Bakkerud had a troubled day yesterday but a top three time in today's opening heat secured the Norwegian a place in the semi-finals. Bakkerud finished second to Sebastian Ekriksson in his semi and an action-packed final saw the Ford Olsbergs MSE driver take the runner-up spot.

"That was an unbelievable race - absolutely unbelievable," said Bakkerud, who drops to third in the overall drivers' standings after losing out on points during the heats. "I was pushing so hard in that race, probably to my limit, but Mattias was driving so well. On lap three I got a puncture but then I saw that Petter and Sebastian had punctures too so I started to really push at that point. This is my fourth podium this year so I'm pretty happy."

Solberg once again put on a fantastic show for the World RX fans, winning two heats and moving ahead of Bakkerud in the drivers' standings thanks to a healthy points haul.

"That was very exciting," said the former World Rally Champion. "I tried everything I could in that race but I had a knock from Andreas in the final lap and I couldn't get ahead. He is a tough young driver."

Bakkerud's team-mate Reinis Nitiss finished fourth this weekend and remains the only World RX driver this season to reach the semi-final of every event.

The 18-year-old Latvian now sits nine points ahead of Solberg in the standings.

Monster Energy World RX driver Liam Doran had his best result of the season so far after finishing fifth in his Citroen DS3 Supercar. A likely podium contender, the 27-year-old British driver narrowly missed out on a higher placing due to his car being down on power during the all-important final.

Frenchman Davy Jeanney made his debut for the team this weekend and showed tremendous speed but failed to take the joker in heat four which led to a 30 second penalty.

Arguably the most impressive drive of the weekend, however, was that of 21-year-old Swede Sebastian Eriksson who was a guest driver for Ford Olsbergs MSE. Normally a competitor in his national series, Eriksson made his international debut in the Ford Fiesta Supercar this weekend and threatened the World RX front-runners from the outset. Eriksson won his semi-final and looked set for a podium finish after taking the Monster Energy Super Charge Award. A puncture and suspension damage to his Supercar halted Eriksson's charge and saw the driver finish sixth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/ekstrom-rocks-swedish-rallycross-foes/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Southern Nationals Kick Off July 21​*
The Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series presented by Old Man's Garage is gearing up for the tour's 10th anniversary season, which will showcase drivers from all over the Southeast vying for more than $200,000 in prize money marking 10 race nights in just 13 days.

Easier said than done for the drivers making all 10 races, right?

Ask any of the traveling drivers who make the nearly 1,400 mile trek in sweltering southern summer temperatures. They'll look tiresome at the end of that long journey and their preparedness to do so makes the challenge seem worth it at the end of the thirteen days.

The Southern Nationals Series has become a main stay in the Southeast over the last nine seasons producing ties in the point championship to door-to-door close quarters racing that can only be found in dirt track racing's birth place, the South.

This year's group of drivers expected to contend for the series prize are top of their class in this region.

Ninety-nine drivers did battle during last season's nine events. One event was rained out, the annual Rebel Yell at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga.
This year's schedule features two new tracks and one returning venue. Mitch McCarter's 411 Motor Speedway in Seymour, Tenn. joins the slate for the first time. Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga. also is a new track to the tour.

Modoc (S.C.) Raceway returns to the schedule for the first time since the inaugural season. Royce Bray picked up the last series' visit during the tour's first-ever event.

The Southern Nationals Series will feature a points fund in excess of $15,000 with $5,053 going to the Series Champion, second place receives $2,553, third place receives $2,053, fourth place receives $1,553, fifth place receives $1,053, sixth place receives $753, seventh place receives $653 and eighth place in series points will receive $553 along with all other prefect attendance drivers. Jonathan Davenport of Blairsville, Ga. is the defending series champion.

In addition to the Southern Nationals and Spring Nationals Series point funds, the series has announced a Combined Bonus for the top five drivers who finish the highest with both tours. The overall top driver from each series will receive $5,053, with second place receiving $2,553, third place receiving $2,053, fourth place receiving $1,553 and fifth place receiving $1,053.

A possible $15,000+ could be won by Billy Ogle Jr. this season if he wins the Spring and Southern Nationals with points fund monies from both tours and the Combined Bonus Money. Also, if a driver was to at least run fifth in both tours, he could receive $3,159 with point funds and the combined bonus.

The Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series officially kicks off on Monday Night July 21 at Fred & Susan Brown's Wythe Raceway in Rural Retreat, Va.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/southern-nationals-kick-off-july-21/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Brings Big Show To Early End​*
Torrential rains brought a premature end to "Brett Hearn's Big Show 6" at Albany-Saratoga Speedway Tuesday night.

Sprinkles hit the Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified field on their parade lap and it got worse from there. Polesitter Justin Haers led through lap five, when Elmo Reckner coasted to a stop to put the field under yellow.

Rain immediately intensified and after shutting off the lap counter at 11, officials had the cars run a few more laps, then head to the pit area to wait for the storm to end. Instead, the storm got worse and the proverbial plug was then pulled.

In the companion Twin 20s sportsman program, fast-timer Joey Scarborough led the opener flag to flag, besting invader Brian Kummel and Derrick McGrew. The nightcap saw Jeremy Pitts lead outsider Chris Donnelly and Scott Duell to the checkers.

Modified heat wins went to Haers, Stewart Friesen, Eric Rudolph and fast-timer Peter Britten, hot off a Friday night win at the three-eighths-mile oval.

Hearn announced that the race would be completed on Wednesday, July 30, though details have to be worked out, as the program was beyond halfway and rain checks will not be honored.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/rain-brings-big-show-to-early-end/


----------



## Ckg2011

*'Clash Of The Titans' Comes To Lakeside​*
The best of both worlds cross paths for the second straight year with the United States Modified Touring Series and the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series share the spotlight for the second annual "Clash of the Titans" doubleheader.

This summer's hottest ticket in dirt track racing will take place at the historic half-mile Lakeside Speedway dirt ovals in Kansas City, Kan., on Tuesday, July 15, with the nation's hottest open-wheel dirt modified and super late model drivers fighting for their moment in the limelight.

Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series drivers will be battling for $10,000 to win while the competitors in the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by Swan Energy will race for $3,000 to win the Major League Bowhunter Central Region main event.

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series boosts a roster of premier Late Model pilots such as defending event winner Billy Moyer Jr., defending series champ Jimmy Owens, hall-of-famer Scott Bloomquist, John Blankenship, Steve Francis, Jared Landers and current points leader Don O'Neal driving for former Lakeside Speedway track champion and current NASCAR Sprint Cup Series star Clint Bowyer.

The USMTS is the premier dirt modified series in the galaxy, and fans can expect to see the best of the best on the planet including defending USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders, nine-time USMTS national champ Kelly Shryock, twin titans Johnny and Stormy Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Dereck Ramirez, Trevor Hunt, Jeremy Payne and more.

Several drivers are also expected to pull double-duty, racing in both divisions throughout the night. Among the names planning on putting in overtime Tuesday night are Sanders, 2010 USMTS national champion Jason Hughes and second-generation superstar Terry Phillips.

Fans will also see the two-time USMTS national champion Ryan Gustin as 'The Reaper' pilots his familiar blue #19R late model in search of his first Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/clash-of-the-titans-comes-to-lakeside/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Midwest Squares Off With Minn. Mafia​*
The stars of the Speedway Motors ASCS Midwest Region and Minnesota Mafia will make their way to the Park Jefferson International Speedway in Jefferson, S.D. for a showdown under the lights on Friday.

Run under the banner of AtoZ Promotions, LLC the Park Jefferson International Speedway will see its first night of competition in 2014 this coming Friday night with the Carlson Clash in honor of Ted and Jo Carlson, who purchased the horse track in 1984 and converted the facility to the present-day dirt track.

Jordan Boston carries the Midwest Region into this Friday with a five point lead over Billy Alley. Defending champion, Jack Dover holds third 82 points back with Danny Lasoski and Jason Martin making up the top-five.

A part of the Minnesota Mafia's lineup of events in 2014, the group brings their own brand of party to the table. The fifth event of the year for the independent racing association for racers, by racers, current Mafia standings show Kaley Gharst leading by 14 over Casey Heser. Gregg Bakker third, Ryan Bickett fourth, and Jody Rosenboom fifth is only 32 points from the lead.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-midwest-squares-off-with-minn-mafia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Doty Classic to McMahan​*
Paul McMahan won an emotional World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory at Limaland Motorsports Park's annual Brad Doty Classic Wednesday night after a pitched battle with three-time champion Sammy Swindell that lasted much of the 40-lap feature.

McMahan, who earlier in the night talked about what Brad Doty has meant to him as he developed as a driver and person through the years, said this win means a lot to him.

"I tell you what, it took me a little bit to collect my thoughts before I got out of this racecar because this just means the world to me," McMahan said. "Brad Doty, like I said, is my hero and I've come here many times and never been able to get a win. It's a normal win, but this is the Brad Doty Classic. This takes every win I've ever won away and this is right up top.

"Man, I won the Brad Doty Classic... I can't believe this, this is the greatest."

Sammy Swindell started on the front row with Shane Stewart and dominated early. McMahan, who started in fourth, found his way around third place Kerry Madsen early and began working on Shane Stewart. The two battled in the opening laps with McMahan taking the second position by lap two.

Following a caution with two laps complete, Madsen drove his American Racing Custom Wheels car around Stewart and moved into the third position.

For the next thirty laps, Swindell and McMahan battled back and forth for the lead. Swindell ran high as McMahan tried both the low line and the high line, riding the cushion until it went away midway through the race. The two even traded position on lap 12 with McMahan taking over the lead briefly.

Farther back, Daryn Pittman was working his way forward in his Great Clips car after starting in the ninth position and Donny Schatz was doing the same after he was forced to use a provisional and started in the back. By lap 25, Pittman had moved to fifth while Schatz worked his way up to the ninth position.

With less than 10 to go, McMahan got the opportunity with his CJB Motorsports car he had been looking for to get around Swindell.

"I was following Sam and I was just kind of staying with him, I wasn't getting nowhere," McMahan said. "So I saw some lapped cars down there that were hard to lap and I just said, what the heck, I'll give it a shot and the thing stuck and I just drove off."

McMahan got around Swindell on the low side in the middle of turn one and two.

"I was a little nervous there at the end if I would get the lapped cars, whether I needed to be at the top or the bottom," McMahan said. "But I know if I would have hesitated, Sammy would have pounced on me."

With much of his family in attendance, McMahan scored his third win of the season and the 21st win of his career. He sits just 91 points out of the championship lead in third place.

Swindell fell back in the closing laps. He finished the race in seventh.

For second place finishing Madsen, this was his 22nd top-five of the year and his fifth podium finish in a row.

"Great car, we had a good run," Madsen said. "I felt like in the middle stages we had opportunities but the yellows would keep coming out. We had a great run. We had our chance - we didn't take advantage of it but a great second place.

"It's always an exciting race at Lima and I'm sure tonight was no different. I feel a little disappointed but we're still really, really pleased with a second place run."

Pittman, who closed out his night in third after advancing six positions from the start, credited his team, his car and a little positive thought for the success his team has had this season. He said tonight he just did not find the right line early enough.

"Early in the race, the top was fast, I probably just didn't do a good enough job hustling the car and running it as hard as I needed to up on the fence," Pittman said. "Just stuck with the middle and the bottom early and that wasn't very fast and the top finally slowed down and we got going pretty good there at the end. I just need to do a better job trusting my car."

"All and all it was a good night, you just want to win&#8230; We'll think about it and move on to Friday and hopefully we'll get a little better."

Schatz, who finished fourth, took the KSE Hard Charger Award after advancing his STP/Armor All car 21 positions through the field.

In addition to McMahan closing the gap on Schatz, so did second place Pittman who is now just 70 points away from the five-time champion in the race for the 2014 championship.

The legendary Eldora Speedway hosts the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Friday, July 11 and Saturday, July 12 for the Knight Before the Kings Royal and the Kings Royal. Following that, the Outlaws swing through Pennsylvania with stops at Lernerville Speedway, Lincoln Speedway and Williams Grove Speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...les/2014/07/Brad-Doty-Classic-to-McMahan.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Aims To Win On Home Turf​*
&#150;In February, Brady Smith launched his race season with a stellar showing in World of Outlaws Late Model Series events more than 1,500 miles from his Solon Springs, Wis. home.

With the WoO LMS set to invade the Upper Midwest for its annual Wild West Tour July 10-18, Smith is aiming to find even more success as he returns to the national tour on familiar ground.

"It's always nice to race closer to home,&#148; said Smith, 37, who notched a victory and two more top-three finishes in five WoO LMS races when the series opened its season with a stretch of Florida Speedweeks events at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., and Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla. &#147;

"These Wild West Tour races aren&#146;t all right in my backyard, but they&#146;re definitely a lot closer than some of the places we&#146;ve traveled before to race with the Outlaws. That&#146;s why I&#146;ve always enjoyed doing the Wild West Tour, getting the Outlaws guys at some of the tracks up here."

Smith, a frequent interloper on the WoO LMS and a former series regular, will begin his extended return to the series in the Wild West Tour opener Thursday (July 10) at Hibbing Raceway in Hibbing, Minn. From Hibbing, Smith will follow the series to Deer Creek Speedway (July 12) in Spring Valley, Minn., Brown County Speedway (July 15) in Aberdeen, S.D., and River Cities Speedway (July 18) in Grand Forks, N.D.

With significant experience at three of the four ovals that make up this year&#146;s four-race Wild West Tour, Smith hopes to make the most of the slight advantage he&#146;ll have over the traveling stars of the WoO LMS who have limited experience at those tracks.

Smith will enjoy perhaps the biggest leg up on the WoO LMS regulars at Thursday&#146;s Wild West Tour opener at Hibbing Raceway.

Located roughly two hours from his home, the 3/8-mile clay oval has produced at least one victory for Smith in each of the past three seasons in spec-engine Late Model action. Meanwhile, the majority of the WoO LMS regulars will make their first ever appearance at Hibbing as the track hosts its inaugural WoO LMS event.

"I've definitely got more laps (at Hibbing) than any of the other racetracks we're gonna hit (on the Wild West Tour),&#148; said Smith, who will compete at Hibbing for the first time since switching to a Rocket Chassis over the offseason. &#147;We've been pretty successful there with our other cars. We've got new Rocket cars, which I've never been there with. But still, I feel like I know the racetrack pretty well."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/smith-aims-to-win-on-home-turf/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Babb Is Macon's Mr. Five Time​*
Perhaps Macon Speedway fans should just call Shannon Babb "Five Time."
Babb made history Thursday by winning the Herald & Review 100 UMP DIRTcar Summer Nationals race at the quarter-mile dirt track for a record fifth time. The driver from nearby Moweaqua, Ill., took the checkered flag for the second consecutive year earned the $5,000 paycheck.

Babb overcame a collision with polesitter Bobby Pierce midway through the race to send the crowd into a frenzy cheering for the local favorite.

"We've growed up here and raced here a lot, so it means a lot to win this thing," said three-time series champion Babb, who received a loud ovation upon winning in front of his hometown crowd. "You know, it's tough running 100 laps here and staying out of trouble."

In another back-and-forth battle, Babb returned his name to atop the series all-time wins list as he tied Billy Moyer at 86 DIRTcar Summer Nationals career victories, just one night after Moyer won at Terre Haute Action Track and took the outright lead.

Ryan Unzicker was second, ahead of Brian Shirley, Dennis Erb Jr. and Matt Taylor.

Ken Schrader topped the modified feature.

*The finish:*
Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Brian Shirley, Dennis Erb Jr., Matt Taylor, Kevin Weaver, McKay Wenger, Steve Lance, Guy Taylor, Ryan Little, Kyle Logue, Steve Thorsten, Mark Voigt, Greg Kimmons, Jim Moon, John Beck, Brandon Sheppard, Gary Christian, Andrew Barnes, Bobby Pierce, Billy Hough, Rich Bell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ther-dirt-series/babb-is-macons-mr-five-time/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jimmy Mars Goes Wild Out West​*
Jimmy Mars waited a long time for the opportunity to return to Hibbing Raceway for a major event. When the Menomonie, Wis., driver finally got that opportunity at Thursday night's Wild West Tour opening round race, he didn't waste it.

Competing at Hibbing's three-eighths-mile clay oval for the first time in nearly two decades, Mars overtook Darrell Lanigan amid heavy traffic on lap 38 of Thursday's 50-lap main event and led the remaining distance to earn a $10,050 victory in Hibbing's first-ever World of Outlaws Late Model Series race.

"This is one of the tracks that when I was younger and racing more on a local level, we would come up here and run a lot of their shows," said Mars, whose Deppe Enterprises-sponsored race team is based roughly four hours from the northeast Minnesota track. "It just seems like we've always had other stuff going on so we couldn't make it back here. But there's a real good fan base up here and we've got a lot of friends up here. To win this one is definitely special for us."

Mars' self-designed MB Customs machine crossed the finish line 3.018 seconds ahead of Tim McCreadie, who moved by Lanigan for second on lap 39. Lanigan, the WoO LMS points leader who paced the race's first 37 circuits after moving from third to first on the opening lap, slid back to third at the finish just ahead of eighth-starting Morgan Bagley. Sixth-starting Chub Frank settled for fifth after climbing as high as second.

After falling as far back as fourth from his pole starting spot early in the race, Mars' hard-compound tire choice allowed him to begin his march back toward the front just before the race's midway point. He battled back and forth with McCreadie and Frank for the second spot between laps 15 and 30 before finally emerging ahead and setting his sights on Lanigan.

Mars began to pressure Lanigan at lap 35 and was in position to look under the leader when Lanigan attempted to move around a group of slower cars on lap 37. Mars took advantage and pulled ahead of Lanigan exiting turn four on lap 38, then used a strong run into turn three the following lap to slide under the group of cars that had held up Lanigan.

Mars cruised from there, successfully negotiating the slower traffic as he pulled away to the finish.

"I didn't want to fall back, but I knew I just had to be patient with what I had for tires," said Mars, who claimed his first WoO LMS triumph since March 31, 2012. "When a driver like Darrell gets out ahead like that you do get worried, but toward the end we got really good and the lapped traffic kind of worked out in our favor.

"Anytime you can race against these guys and beat them, I mean Darrell's been on a tear. Eckert, McCreadie, Chub - I'm glad to see he's running good here. I wish I could run more of these races because this is unbelievable."

In an emotional victory lane celebration, Mars dedicated his victory to family friend Marnie Clement, who died May 14 after a battle with cancer.

"We had a tough month with Marnie passing away," said Mars. "We weren't racing there for a little bit so we could support her and take care of some her last wishes. That made it tough on us, but sometimes there's a lot more to life than racing."

Like Mars, McCreadie's Sweeteners Plus Rocket Chassis hit its stride during the race's middle portions. But he couldn't seriously challenge Mars late in the race as he struggled to keep pace in traffic.

"It took us a little while to get going, but it was more kinda where we were stuck," said McCreadie, the 2006 WoO LMS champion who has one victory on this year's tour. "I was stuck on the bottom when I wanted to be on the top.

Then at the end, same deal; I was stuck on the bottom when I wanted to try it again and Jimmy got out there.

"But for Sweeteners and our whole team, we'll take this and run with it. We haven't been really competitive in the past four or five races, so this is a step in the right direction."

The third-starting Lanigan used a nifty three-wide move to overtake both Mars and second-starting Rick Eckert of York, Pa., on the race's opening lap and appeared to be headed for his eighth WoO LMS victory of the season as he stretched his lead through the race's middle portions. But Lanigan's Gotta Race-sponsored Club 29 Race Car didn't move through traffic as well as his challengers as he faded in the closing laps.

"Just trying to make a move on the outside to get by some of that traffic and let Jimmy sneak by there," said Lanigan, the two-time WoO LMS champion who entered Thursday's race fresh off a $30,000 Firecracker 100 victory June 28 at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa. "I went back to the top to try to get by him and I let McCreadie get by, too. I probably should've stayed in the bottom and followed my line. It's my own fault.

"It absolutely kills me to lose one like that. But we'll go to the next one and work twice as hard."

*The finish:*
Jimmy Mars, Tim McCreadie, Darrell Lanigan, Morgan Bagley, Chub Frank, Rick Eckert, Brady Smith, Donny Schatz, Shane Clanton, Frank Heckenast Jr., Chase Junghans, Lance Matthees, Jeff Provenzino, Harry Hanson, John Kaanta, Clint Smith, Eric Wells, Boom Briggs, Pat Doar, Brent Larson, Jordan Yaggy, Tim Fuller, Jeff Massingill, Jason Krohn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ws-late-models/jimmy-mars-goes-wild-out-west/


----------



## Ckg2011

*SPEED SPORT, Oswego Expand TV Coverage​*
With the success of Oswego Speedway's Jim Shampine Memorial broadcast on SPEED SPORT and MAVTV earlier this month, all partners have agreed to expand coverage of the 'Steel Palace' to include the Aug. 2 running of the 28th annual $10,000 to win Mr. Novelis Supermodified event presented by Davis Bros. Inc.

Since 1987, Oswego Speedway has promoted the annual Mr. Supermodified title race, billed as an all or nothing event with $10,000 going to the race winner and a normal Saturday night payout being given to second place on back.

Oswego and USAC veteran Gene Lee Gibson won the first Mr. Supermodified event in '87, his first career Oswego victory, and since that time the race has provided a plethora of Speedway memories and first time winners.

Mike Muldoon, Tim Gareau, Bob Magner, and Kody Graham join Gibson as drivers to have earned their first career Oswego wins in the $10,000 to win special.

The all-time leader in wins for the event, now aptly known as Mr. Supermodified himself, is Oswego Speedway Hall of Famer Mike Ordway.

Ordway took victories in 1990, 1991, 1993, 2002, 2003, and 2004 garnering wins for Graves Racing, Dunigan Racing, and Clyde Booth.

Known across the Supermodified community as one of the sport's biggest events, the $10,000 to win Mr. Novelis Supermodified will now get national recognition thanks to SPEED SPORT and MAVTV. Like the Shampine Memorial, the Mr. Supermodified main will be featured on MAVTV's SPEED SPORT, which will provide 60-minutes of coverage of the $10,000 to win crown jewel across the United States.

Ralph Sheheen will again lead the broadcast with Derek Pernesiglio covering all of the events from pit road. An air date for the broadcast is still to be announced, but coverage on that to be announced date will again begin at 8 p.m. EST and PST.

SPEED SPORT and MAVTV's partnership with Oswego Speedway will continue beyond the Mr. Supermodified broadcast.

The 58th annual Budweiser International Classic, which will take place on August 31, will also be broadcast as a part of SPEED SPORT's schedule on MAVTV on Thursday, Sept. 25. Feature highlights of the International Supermodified ***'n at Oswego Speedway will also be broadcast on MAVTV's SPEED SPORT MAGAZINE.

Highlights of the Speedway's King of Wings VI main event will be featured on SPEED SPORT Magazine on July 24 as well as special sound and footage from the annual Oswego Speedway Old Timer's Reunion. The Bud Light ISMA Supernationals from Oswego will also see highlight coverage on SPEED SPORT Magazine in September.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/speed-sport-oswego-expand-tv-coverage/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carson To Crown Kings Royal Winner​*
Thirty-one years ago he missed the pomp and circumstances that go with the crowning of Eldora Speedway's Kings Royal champion by one position when he finished behind Steve Kinser; but this year Shane Carson will be center stage Saturday night.

Carson has been announced as this year's Sovereign and will be proclaiming King XXXI and place the ceremonial crown atop the head of the new King of the Sprint Car world.

"This brings a whole new importance to my Kings Royal memories," said Carson, a 2001 inductee of the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame. "It even overshadows the one that got away in 1984."

"When I looked over the list of names of the past Sovereigns, it really sunk in; what an honor it is to return to the Eldora stage."

That list includes the likes of Eldora creator Earl Baltes and his son Terry, National Speed Sport News founder Chris Economaki, revered promoters Ralph Capitani, Don Martin, Cary Agajanian and John Padjen and the founder of the World of Outlaws, Ted Johnson among others.

Upon the completion of 40-laps around Eldora's fabled high-banks, it will be Carson completing the words of the sacramental Kings Royal summons which states, "when the checkered flag falls on July 12 in the year of our Lord 2014, a man will have conquered what only sixteen other men have accomplished.

After he has been crowned by the chosen Sovereign, history will have been made, and from that day forth, he shall be known as the racing King of Kings."

Carson will also join the driver autograph session that will take place in Eldora's Fan Zone area Saturday afternoon from 4:00 until 5:00, just prior to the public Kings Royal driver meeting.

The crowning of King XXXI Saturday night will complete a busy weekend of Sprint Car racing at Eldora. Friday night's doubleheader will feature the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series and the National Racing Alliance Sprint Invaders as they continue their chase towards a 2014 national championship title, and then Saturday evening the Kings Royal format prevails for the WoO and NRA teams as another full race meet takes to the legendary clay.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/carson-to-crown-kings-royal-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knight Before the Kings Royal to Swindell​*
After a string of near wins and some bad luck, three-time champion Sammy Swindell forged ahead Friday night, battling non-Outlaw Tim Shaffer and winning the Knight Before the Kings Royal, his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season.

"It's great - after the year we've had&#8230; We've been right there the last few races, just couldn't pull it off at the end and tonight the car just got better and better," Swindell said. "The Big Game Treestands car and team did an awesome job."

Swindell has led at least part of three of the last four races - including the last Outlaws event at the Brad Doty Classic at Limaland Motorsports Park, where he dominated early but fell off toward the end of the event. At the first night of the Boot Hill Showdown in Dodge City, Kan., Swindell picked up the pole for the A main, but had his night ended in the first turn of the first lap, after Paul McMahan made contact with him and Swindell flipped.

Friday night at Eldora, Swindell put all of that behind him.

Shaffer, who sat on the pole, jumped out to an early and dominate lead after a short battle with Swindell to begin the A main.

"We were a little bit too tight at the start, let Shaffer get away," Swindell said.

By lap five, Shaffer hit the first lapped traffic in his Canton Electric car but pushed through undeterred. Swindell however was in hot pursuit and by lap 13 had caught Shaffer. Swindell made the pass in his Big Game Treestands car through turns three and four and drag raced Shaffer into one and two. By the time the two cars hit the backstretch, Swindell firmly had the lead.

"Once I got in the front I was just trying to pace myself," Swindell said. "I didn't hear anybody or see anybody - I was just running some nice laps and then trying to keep the car under me."

The first yellow flag in what would become a series in the middle of the feature fell on lap 16 after Joey Saldana's right rear tire shredded. Once the green flag again flew, only two laps passed before contact between fourth-place Kerry Madsen and fifth-place David Gravel left Gravel at the bottom of the front stretch. Another short green with 18 complete, ended before the first lap could be completed with Brandon Wimmer on his roof after flipping.

The green flag flew for the final time with 18 complete. The final 12 laps saw battles between Kerry Madsen and Jac Haudenschild, and Madsen and Pittman, as Shaffer looked for one last chance.

Swindell took the checkered flag, scoring his 36th all-time win at Eldora.

"It was really awesome here tonight&#8230; Everything fell in place," Swindell said. "If we can keep that up, we might win a couple more."

Shaffer, who was pulling double duty Friday night, competing with the Outlaws and in a separate 360 sprint car, said running as well as he did felt great.

"I screwed up in lapped traffic," Shaffer said. "I got there and I got my timing wrong. I was trying too early and I know better. Hopefully we learned a few things for tomorrow. It feels great to be up there in second."

In victory lane, Swindell thanked his supporters.

"I've just got to thank everyone that's been helping me and been behind me - all the guys, Pete and Tony; my wife Amy," Swindell said. "Everybody knows that helps me."

In the midst of all the excitement, two people Swindell forgot to thank were his longtime team owners Tod and Lisa Quiring. Swindell often credits the Quirings as his biggest and most strident supporters.

Swindell heads into the Kings Royal on Saturday night as a three-time winner of the event and looks to become the first winner of both the 'Knight Before' and the Kings Royal since 20-time champion Steve Kinser did it in 2003.

Kerry Madsen drove his American Racing Custom Wheels car to a third place finish - his sixth podium finish in a row. He said he had a really good car all night, but struggled on the restarts. Tempers flared on track and off between Madsen and Gravel, and Madsen and Pittman in the closing laps as the three drivers battled for position.

"There at the end of that run I had a quicker car than the two cars ahead but there really wasn't much I could do unless they made a mistake in front," Madsen said. "And then when someone made a mistake you had to commit to it and go for it - that's part of racing at Eldora."

"Just trying to bring it home every night - that was a tough battle."

The battle for the championship continues to tighten as Donny Schatz's points lead shrunk again over Pittman to 66. Paul McMahan remains in third, 85 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Eldora Speedway Saturday night for the Kings Royal. The Outlaws return to Pennsylvania next week for a four race swing that will take them to Lernerville Speedway, Lincoln Speedway and Williams Grove Speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Before-the-Kings-Royal-to-Sammy-Swindell.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Madsen The 31st​*
*Madsen Crowned King​*
Kerry Madsen did something Saturday night few before him have ever done - he won the Kings Royal, one of the most coveted prizes on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series schedule, and the right to be called 'King.'

In front of a packed Eldora Speedway, the newly crowned 'King Kerry' was emotional and at times speechless in victory lane as he thanked the fans, his team owners, crew members and sponsors.

"I just want to thank Eldora Speedway for just letting me be part of this fantastic race," Madsen said. "I moved over from Australia and this is pretty much the race that hooked me on American racing."

Madsen, who started seventh, took over the lead from David Gravel on lap 13.

"I got an awesome run," Madsen said. "David and Donny were kind of battling there and it just left the topside open. I had the wing kind of in the trunk and the thing just sat down there and rolled around that corner wide open and we just pulled it off. We got a lot of momentum and track position after that."

As the laps ticked by, Madsen built an impressive lead, maneuvering through lapped traffic and holding off challenges from Schatz and Gravel. A caution on the last lap presented Madsen with one final obstacle.

"I was just really, really trying to hold my concentration in the last ten laps," Madsen said. "Just stay motivated and hit my marks and I have to admit I started counting the laps down when there was five to go. Backed the pace down, brought her a little away from the wall. And the white flag lap I thought we have a shot here and then, what do you know, the yellow comes out."

After coming so close to winning the famed event in years past, Madsen was focused on the competition behind him and keeping them there.

"When you have a champion like Donny behind you, you know you can't make a mistake&#8230; and obviously David was strong all weekend and he was going to be a presence at some point as well," Madsen said. "Fortunately for me, [my team] gave me that good a car that it just did its own thing anyways."

This was Madsen's third Outlaws win at the track. The win for the St. Marys, New South Wales, Australia native also makes him the first Australian to win the Kings Royal. This was the seventh podium finish in a row for Madsen and his fourth win of the season.

As the green flag flew to start the race, pole sitter David Gravel jumped out to an early lead in the Kings Royal over second place starter Donny Schatz. The two battled early, with Schatz eventually taking over the lead on lap nine after he closed the gap on Gravel and slid past out of turn four.

Meanwhile, Madsen, who started seventh, was working his way through the field. He found a fast line high near the wall and following a restart 11 laps in, Madsen used that speed to power past Schatz as Gravel took the lead back over.

Just one lap later, Madsen passed Gravel for first. It was not however smooth sailing for Madsen as he faced three cautions and subsequent restarts. Each time, Madsen maintained his lead, holding Schatz and Gravel back.

A caution that flew on lap 38 eventually turned onto an open red after the Outlaws had reached max laps. Madsen again faced the challenge of maintaining what he had built on the restart. Schatz and Gravel gave one last try at finding a way around Madsen on the green-white-checkered, but it was not to be. Madsen won Kings Royal.

Second-place finisher Schatz said he's not sure whether the restarts hurt or helped his team but said a changing racetrack affected his night.

"Kerry was definitely a better racecar," Schatz said. "He got up there and went and was awful fast. When he got there it was hard to even keep up with him. Hats off to those guys, they did a phenomenal job. He's been knocking at the door of this race for a long time so I'm glad to see him win it."

"The STP guys did an awesome job - second was the best we could do tonight. All you can do is build on it. We get to race again on Tuesday and try to get ourselves a little better spot."

Gravel, who finished the night in third after leading ten laps, including the first eight, congratulated Madsen's crew chief Tyler Swank, who served in the same role with Gravel in previous seasons.

"I know starting on the pole we wanted to win there but to get on the podium my second Kings Royal that I made was pretty good," Gravel said. "Eldora treats me awesome. All you fans here, I don't know how many are there, but you guys are awesome."

"I thought the race was coming towards me with the lapped traffic but that's the way it goes. We're going to be happy for the rest of the 'Month of Money'."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Pennsylvania next week for a four race swing that will take them to Lernerville Speedway, Lincoln Speedway and Williams Grove Speedway. After that, the Outlaws head to Lebanon Valley Speedway and Fulton Speedway in New York.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/07/Kerry-Madsen-Crowned-King.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Lanigan In Gopher 50​*
Darrell Lanigan raced to his fourth career victory in Deer Creek Speedway's NAPA Auto Parts Gopher 50 Sunday evening, earning $11,600 for his eighth World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season.

Lanigan, the two-time WoO LMS champion and current point leader, advanced from fourth starting spot and drove his Gotta Race-sponsored Club 29 Race Car by polesitter Morgan Bagley on lap 23 of the 50-lap event on his way to winning Minnesota's biggest late model race for the second straight year.

Lanigan crossed the finish line 1.319 seconds ahead of Bagley, who settled for the runner-up finish after leading laps 4-22. Fifth-starting Tim Fuller was just behind Bagley in third, while second-starting Rick Eckert slid back to fourth after leading the race's first three laps. Eighth-starting Eric Wells rounded out the top five after running as high as third midway through the race.

Lanigan's 61st career WoO LMS victory came in the second leg of the series' four-race Wild West Tour and helped to ease the disappointment of a missed opportunity in the Wild West Tour opener Thursday night at Hibbing (Minn.) Raceway when Lanigan fell to third after leading the first half of the race.

"We definitely let one get away the other night," said Lanigan, who stretched his WoO LMS points lead to an even 200 points with the victory. "That was our own fault. But we're having a great year, so I ain't complaining.

"The car was great tonight; we could go anywhere we wanted to. Went a little harder than they did on tires, and I think it paid off in the end."

Looking for his first career WoO LMS victory, Bagley topped an early battle with Eckert to put his P&W Sales-sponsored Rocket Chassis out front on lap four. He fought hard to turn back Lanigan's challenge around the 20-lap mark but couldn't hold him off after the two leaders raced side-by-side through traffic for three laps.

Bagley mounted a challenge to retake the lead just after the halfway point and even pulled alongside Lanigan on lap 27. But a lap-29 caution slowed Bagley's momentum, and Lanigan pulled away after the restart.

"It was good to get out and lead some laps and be competitive," said Bagley, who recorded his career best WoO LMS A-Main finish and his second consecutive top-five finish. ""It was a good race. I just zigged when I should've zagged there. I knew it was gonna be hard to beat Darrell regardless. But at least I got to follow him and drive hard. Maybe we'll have something for him next time.

"We've been paying our dues and that's part of it. We're just gonna keep on digging and fine tuning. We've got a good team and hopefully (a victory) will come here pretty quick because everybody on this team deserves it."

Fuller continued his recent resurgence in his Kennedy Motorsports Rocket Chassis with a solid performance that began with lowering Deer Creek's late model track record in qualifying. After settling into fifth early in the main event, he later took third in a heated mid-race battle with Eckert and Wells, but he couldn't catch the leaders in the closing laps.

"It was a real good night," said Fuller, who plans to follow the remainder of the WoO LMS schedule after missing much of the first half of the season. "We just weren't as good as Darrell and (Bagley). We've been running good, and you hang around the top five long enough and you're gonna grab some wins."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...aws-late-models/its-all-lanigan-in-gopher-50/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar Summer Nationals Winding Down​*
It's been a year to remember in the DIRTcar Summer Nationals and DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals.

So far the six-week long tour has provided everything from broken records to photo finishes.

The DIRTcar Summer Nationals has seen its fair share of winners so far this year, with 11 different drivers claiming checkered flags. Two drivers have been the headline stealers as they continue their season-long battle for the top spot on the DIRTcar Summer Nationals all-time wins list. Billy Moyer currently holds the top spot on the list with 88 career wins - just one ahead of Shannon Babb, who scored his 87th career victory Sunday night at Vermilion County Speedway.

Moyer has a series-leading six wins, including four of his last five starts, followed by Babb who has four wins, as the two drivers have combined to dominate series action this past week.

As the two continue their back-and-forth battle for career wins, the three-time series champion Babb continues to sit atop the 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship standings. Babb holds a 41-point margin over Ryan Unzicker, as he looks to claim the $25,000 championship prize and become just the second driver to claim at least four series titles.

The DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals also has a back-and-forth battle currently taking place, as championship-leader Mike Harrison and second-place Jacob Poel continue their season-long battle for victories.

Poel holds the upper hand after capturing his seventh victory of the season on Sunday night at Vermilion County Speedway. Harrison, who has six wins this season, hasn't visited victory lane since July 3 at LaSalle Speedway after winning five-out-of-seven events, including three-in-a-row, at the end of June and beginning of July.

In the tightest points battle in series history, Harrison clings to a very slim six-point advantage over Poel for the top spot in the standings. Poel has been red-hot as-of-late, capturing two of the last three races, as he continues to turn up the heat on the points leader with just four races remaining before the $15,000 championship will be handed out.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/dirtcar-summer-nationals-winding-down/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darrell Lanigan Wins Another One​*
Darrell Lanigan may have led every lap of Tuesday night's World of Outlaws Late Model Series race at Brown County Speedway, but collecting his ninth A-Main victory of the season was far from easy for the two-time series champion and point leader.

Lanigan, 44, survived heavy pressure from Tim McCreadie midway through the 50-lap race and later turned back Morgan Bagley's late charge to claim his second consecutive series victory in front of near-capacity crowd at the third-mile oval that hosted its first WoO LMS event since 2008.

Lanigan, who also won Sunday's A-Main at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn., led by 1.097 seconds at the finish in claiming the third of four races on the WoO LMS Wild West Tour.

"The car was good tonight, just got stuck in that lapped traffic a little bit," said Lanigan, who added to his lead atop the national tour's all-time wins list with his 62nd career WoO LMS victory. "McCreadie got up there on the outside of me and I had to move up a little bit. The car got better once I moved up and it definitely got better at the end."

Advancing from his seventh starting spot, Bagley pressured Lanigan following the race's only restart with 10 laps remaining. But the second-year WoO LMS competitor again came up one position short of claiming his first series victory in finishing runner-up to Lanigan for the second straight race.

Fifth-starting McCreadie was third at the finish after recovering from near disaster when he slipped over the banking while attempting to drive around Lanigan on lap 33. Third-starting Rick Eckert finished fourth while sixth-starting Tim Fuller rounded out the top five in a race slowed by one caution.

McCreadie gave Lanigan his biggest challenge when he chased down the leader in traffic just before the race's halfway point. McCreadie took multiple looks under Lanigan amid heavy traffic between laps 25 and 30 before switching to the high groove once the leaders reached clear track.

McCreadie's high line appeared to be quicker than Lanigan's lane around the bottom of the track, but his bid to take the lead was denied when Lanigan also switched to the high side entering turn one on lap 33.

Lanigan's abrupt lane switch forced McCreadie up the track and over the banking, effectively ending his chance at victory even though he maintained control of his car and drove back on the racetrack in the fourth position.
McCreadie recovered to move by Eckert for third late in the race but couldn't run down Lanigan and Bagley in the closing laps. He settled for third but wasn't pleased with the lap-33 incident.

"He's doing whatever it takes to win and that's what we gotta start doing I guess," said McCreadie. "It's tough. Sometimes it's like he's got eyes in the back of his head. I never would've thought he could've went to the top when I poked him on the bottom for five laps. But he's good right now; we just gotta get better."

Lanigan said he was aware that McCreadie was looking to his outside, but he felt he had moved back ahead of his challenger before making his move to the top groove.

"I knew it was close, but I thought I had him clear there when I moved up," Lanigan said. "I don't think I touched him. I think he kind of ran out of room up there and went over the lip a little bit. The lip's really bad when you get to the top up there."

Continuing his upswing on the series, Bagley, last year's runner-up in the WoO LMS Rookie of the Year chase, notched his third straight top-five finish.
"Maybe one night the tables will turn and you can talk to me first and Darrell second," Bagley said. "We got a good program working here, just trying to stick with it and do a little fine tuning and not get too far out of the ballpark."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/darrell-lanigan-wins-another-one/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Indiana Sprint Week Continues Wednesday​*
USAC's Indiana Sprint Week concludes this week with four straight races Wednesday through Saturday.

If the points race remains as tight as it is now, the finale at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt Saturday should be memorable.

Drivers Dave Darland, Chris Windom and Justin Grant are separated by just four points in the ISW standings following races last Friday and Saturday and Sunday night's abbreviated event at Lawrenceburg Speedway, which succumbed to rain after three heat races had been conducted.

Similarly, Darland has closed Brady Bacon's AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series championship lead to just three points going into Wednesday night's race at the Terre Haute Action Track. Subsequent races are Thursday at Lincoln Park Speedway in Putnamville, Friday at Bloomington Speedway and Saturday at Haubstadt.

Jon Stanbrough earned his 16th career Indiana Sprint Week victory in Friday night's 30-lap opener at Gas City I-69 Speedway. He led all 30 laps in the MP Environmental Services/Indiana Underground Maxim/Fisher to beat Grant, Windom, Tracy Hines and Chase Stockon.

Darland responded with his all-time leading 18th career ISW victory Saturday at Kokomo Speedway, passing Kevin Thomas Jr. on lap six, then leading the final 25 laps to beat Grant, Windom, Hunter Schuerenberg and Bryan Clauson. Darland slipped behind Grant in turns one and two on the final lap but was able to regain the lead entering turn three and scored a narrow victory at the checkered flag.

Darland's win was also his 51st in USAC National Sprint car competition, now just one shy of Tom Bigelow's all-time leading mark of 52.

Rain fell at Lawrenceburg Speedway Sunday after the third heat race and that race was subsequently cancelled. Stockon was the fastest qualifier before the weather interrupted the event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/indiana-sprint-week-continues-wednesday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Shifts Focus To Knoxville Nationals​*
Big Game Motorsports driver Sammy Swindell will shift his focus from the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series to the famed Knoxville Nationals during the next several weeks.

Swindell and the Big Game Treestands team will compete at Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa, the next two Saturdays prior to the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals Presented by Casey's General Stores Aug. 6-9. Swindell had raced full-time with the World of Outlaws this season up until now.

"It'll be a big plus for us (to focus on Knoxville) because we haven't been as good as we need to be there," Swindell said. "We've figured out some things with the car and have been running much better the last few weeks. We want to capitalize on it by focusing our efforts on the Nationals. This is going to give us some time to hopefully get ourselves dialed in to be in a position to win the Knoxville Nationals."

Swindell, who picked up his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series feature victory of the season last Friday at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, will resume competition with the premier sprint car series on Aug. 1-2 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo., for the Ironman 55. Swindell currently ranks 10th in the series championship standings.

The Big Game Treestands team will then tackle the second annual Capitani Classic on Aug. 3 at Knoxville Raceway prior to the Knoxville Nationals that week.

"It makes sense at this point to concentrate our efforts on the biggest race of the season," Big Game Treestands Founder Tod Quiring said. "This schedule puts the team in a better position for a strong run in this year's Nationals."

Swindell ranks fifth on the all-time 410ci wins list at Knoxville Raceway, where he has captured 48 career victories.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...indell-shifting-focus-to-knoxville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup XXIII​*
Donny Schatz went back-to-back at Lernerville Speedway's Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup Tuesday night, winning his second Silver Cup in as many World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series seasons and scoring his fifth overall.

Schatz, the third winningest driver in Outlaws history, tied two-time champion Mark Kinser for the most Silver Cup wins all-time.

"I've had a lot of good runs here," Schatz said. "I've won this race several times - it's always good to get the win. I've always had a lot of fun here."

In addition to winning the $10,000 to win first feature, the five-time champion won a $5,000 bonus for taking home the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup XXIII. This was Schatz's ninth win of the season.

As the green flag flew on the first of the twin 30-lap features, Paul McMahan led early as Ed Lynch Jr. challenged for the lead. By lap five, both Daryn Pittman and Schatz, who started fifth, got around Lynch and set their sights on McMahan. Schatz took over the second place spot in his STP/Armor All car a lap later and began to reel in McMahan. Schatz briefly took over the lead on lap 12 before taking it over for good on lap 16.

As McMahan faded through the waning laps of the first feature, Kerry Madsen charged forward, trying to catch Schatz. He had one last shot following an open red with three to go, but he wasn't able to close the gap.

Schatz said that his success at Lernerville Speedway comes in part from the fact that track fits his driving style.

"The surface has always been great here," Schatz said. "It's tough to get hold of. You have to have some finesse but yet be aggressive. That fits me."

Madsen's second place finish was his eighth straight podium finish. He won the Kings Royal last weekend at Eldora Speedway.

Cody Darrah won the second feature of the night, his first win at Lernerville and his second Outlaws win of the season. Darrah finished the first feature in 17th and through the inversion, started from the pole for the second.

As the green flag flew, the Pennsylvania Posse's Danny Dietrich jumped out to an early lead. For the first ten laps, Darrah looked for a way around Dietrich in Ollie's Bargain Outlet car and finally found it. Darrah took the lead on lap 11 and never looked back. As the two battled through lapped cars, Dietrich looked for opportunities and closed the gap several times, but was not able to make a move.

"[Getting the win] feels awesome," Darrah said. "The way this race plays out doing the full invert, that's the biggest thing that gets you into that second race to get you up front. I'd like to say I was sandbagging the first one but honestly I was racing as hard as I could for that last spot. We worked on our cars, we went off our teammates to capitalize on that front row spot."

Schatz finished seventh in the second feature, taking home the KSE Hard Charger Award after advancing ten positions through the field.

As the Outlaws continue their swing through Pennsylvania, the stiff competition presented by the Posse showed up Tuesday night at Lernerville. In addition to Dietrich, Tim Shaffer, a native of Aliquippa, Pa. finished third in the second feature.

"It's just a real good feeling to come out here and run second. I thought we had a fast car, fast enough to win. It just wasn't our night," Dietrich said. The driver of the Sandoes Fruit Market/Hickory Run Orchards car said he and his team will go fix some of the problems they had tonight and hope to take him wins at Lincoln Speedway and Williams Grove Speedway in the coming days.

Schatz added slightly to his lead in the race for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Championship. He now has an 80 point lead on second place Daryn Pittman and a 99 point lead on third place Paul McMahan.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series continues its swing through Pennsylvania this week, stopping next at Lincoln Speedway on Thursday before two nights, Friday and Saturday, at Williams Grove Speedway for the Summer Nationals. After that, the Outlaws head to Lebanon Valley Speedway and Fulton Speedway in New York.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2014/07/Schatz-Darrah-Silver-Cup-Winners.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zeigler Earns First Summer Nationals Victory​*
Mason Zeigler became the twelfth different winner in 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals action after capturing the $5,000 checkered flag on Thursday night at Brushcreek Motorsports Complex for his first career DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory.

Zeigler, a 17-year-old from Chalk Hill, Pa., started the 40-lap feature event on the outside of pole-sitter Ryan Unzicker. Zeigler quickly shot around Unzicker for the top spot on the opening lap, as Unzicker fell back through the field, eventually settling for a eighth place finish.

Zeigler was never seriously challenged, as third-place starter R.J Conley worked his way to second but could never catch Zeigler to capture the lead.
R.J Conley ran second for much of the race but fell to fourth after allowing his dad, Rod Conley, and championship-leader Shannon Babb to slip by him.

Rod Conley had a chance to overtake Zeigler following a late-race restart, but fell just short as the leader rocketed away from the field after a couple of laps. Rod Conley eventually finished a distant 3.298 seconds behind Zeigler, who became just the second Pennsylvania native driver to win in DIRTcar Summer Nationals action, joining Rick Eckert on that exclusive list.

Zeigler, who runs a family-owned Longhorn Chassis car, led from the drop of the green-flag to the checkers, easily capturing his first DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory in his first career start at Brushcreek Motorsports Complex.

"We've been trying so hard and working so hard at the shop just to get 
everything dialed in," said Zeigler, whose win will likely allow him to continue in DIRTcar Summer Nationals action on Friday night at Attica Raceway Park. "We got this new Longhorn earlier this year and we struggled a little bit, but we've been really good overall with it. I think we're finally getting to the point where we can really dial it in and get it how we like it."

The 2014 DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship standings took another substantial turn Thursday night. After closing to within 26-points of championship-leader Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker started from the pole-position and looked to carry over the momentum. He was joined at the front of the field by Brian Shirley, who started fourth and sat third in the points just 45-markers behind Babb.

Unfortunately for both Unzicker and Shirley, their cars were never in contention. Babb, on the other-hand, marched from his seventh starting position to pass both drivers, who finished eighth and seventh respectively, en route to a third place finish. Babb increased his points-lead back to 45-points over Unzicker with just two races to go.

Rod Conley, Shannon Babb and R.J Conley rounded out the top five. Heat race winners were Shirley, Unzicker, R.J Conley and Zeigler.

*The finish:*
Mason Zeigler, Rod Conley, Shannon Babb, R.J. Conley, Doug Drown, Duane Chamberlain, Brian Shirley, Ryan Unzicker, Brandon Sheppard, Devin Moran, Nick Latham, Jeep Van Wormer, Jeff Babcock, Jason Montgomery, Tanner English, Jason Jaggers, Jamie Oldfield, Steve Lance Jr., Ryan Markham, Jason Riggs, Delmas Conley, Steve Kester.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...zeigler-earns-first-summer-nationals-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Earns Silver Dollar Nationals Pole​*
Scott Bloomquist and Chad Simpson will make-up the front row for Saturday night's fourth annual Silver Dollar Nationals at I-80 Speedway.

This weekend's event is part of the ASi Racewear Crown Jewel Cup presented by Dirtondirt.com and will pay $30,000 to the winner.

A total of 54 entrants were on hand for Friday night's preliminary action, which included a total of ten heat races. Each driver ran two heat races and their combined passing point total earned an elite group of drivers a top-18 starting spot in Saturday night's 80-lap main event. The remaining starting spots for tomorrow's feature event will be made up of B-main transfers and provisionals. There will be a non-qualifiers race following the B-Mains paying $3,000 to win. The winner can forfeit the money and start last in the 80-lap feature event.

Heat race winners in round one included Steve Francis, Don O'Neal, Chad Simpson, Brandon Overton and Billy Moyer. In the second round heat races winners included Jared Landers, Ryan Gustin, Jason Feger, Scott Bloomquist and Jimmy Owens.

Owens, the defending Silver Dollar Nationals champion, entered the event 50-points ahead of O'Neal in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series standings.

Owens will start eighth in the field on Saturday night and O'Neal will fire from the fifth starting position. O'Neal won the inaugural event held in 2011. Brian Birkhofer, the 2012 victor, will start from the outside of row number two in Saturday's finale.

Both Bloomquist and Chad Simpson earned the front row by virtue of their heat race performances. Both drivers were in heat race number three in round one. Simpson, who started sixth, made his way to the front by grabbing the lead from Denny Eckrich and then sailed away for the win.

Bloomquist started ninth, and made a late-race charge to finish second just ahead of John Blankenship.

In the second round of heat races Bloomquist started third and quickly made his way to the front in an absolutely stacked heat race. Bloomquist went on for a convincing second round win. Simpson started sixth again in round two, and he advanced up to the second spot at the finish, trailing Ryan Gustin to the finish line.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...loomquist-earns-silver-dollar-nationals-pole/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another Hell Tour Victory For Zeigler​*
Though he had never before seen Attica Raceway Park, Mason Zeigler looked like a seasoned veteran Friday during the 32nd night of the DIRTcar Summer Nationals.

The Chalk Hill, Pa., driver led all 40 non-stop laps to score his second straight Hell Tour victory worth $5,000 on Central Ohio Farmers/Summit Racing Equipment Night.

"I have to thank my crew (James Buckley and Darell Meyers) and my family and everyone who helps me. We've tried so hard. It's taken us seven years to get to this point and we're finally on the right path. Kevin Rumley and all the guys down there at Longhorn Chassis that have been helping me and getting me in line to be standing here. I praise those guys and thank the Lord every time before I go out on the race track," said Zeigler.

"Ever since we got into this car I feel like I can feel the changes I'm making. After last year I worked with Austin Hargrove a little bit and I really started to understand the cars. And at this point now I can actually relate to what the car's feeling and I can talk to Kevin about it and I can make the car do what I feel it needs to do which may not be the same as Davenport or anyone else in these things but it seems to be working for us," added Zeigler.

Duane Chamberlain and Zeigler would bring the field of 22 to the green for their 40-lap feature. Zeigler served notice early he was the car to beat as he pulled away from Chamberlain, Dan Stone, Brian Shirley and Devin Moran. While Zeigler stretched his lead and Chamberlain ran comfortably in second, the battle for third was phenomenal between Stone, Shirley, Jason Riggs, Moran and Rusty Schlenk.

Zeigler would catch the back of the pack on lap 12 with Chamberlain holding off Shirley and Stone. Action would heat up on lap 15 as Moran drove from fourth to second in one corner with Stone taking third two laps later. At the half-way point Zeigler was picking his way through traffic with Moran closing somewhat while Shirley, Chamberlain and Stone waging a battle for third.

Zeigler, just 21 years old, worked his way through traffic like a seasoned veteran and began pulling away again from Moran with Shirley, Stone, Riggs, Doug Drown, Chamberlain and a closing Ryan Unzicker.

Zeigler would go unchallenged the remaining way, but the battle from second through eighth was entertaining to say the least.

When the checkers waved, Zeigler had a 3.6 second lead with Moran, Shirley, Stone and Riggs rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Mason Zeigler, Devin Moran, Brian Shirley, Dan Stone, Jason Riggs, Ryan Unzicker, Shannon Babb, Doug Drown, Brandon Sheppard, Duane Chamberlain, Rusty Schlenk, Tanner English, Jeff Babcock, Rocky Owens, Larry Kingseed, Steve Lance Jr., Jason Jaggers, Ryan Markam, Devin Shiels, Jeep Van Wormer, Ryan Missler, Steve Kester.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/another-hell-tour-victory-for-zeigler/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fuller Edges McCreadie In South Dakota​*
A return to the site of his first career series victory was just what Tim Fuller needed to return to victory lane on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

Competing at the track where he earned his breakthrough series victory during his rookie WoO LMS season in 2007, Fuller overtook Tim McCreadie midway through Friday's A-Main at River Cities Speedway and turned back McCreadie's late challenges to claim his first series victory since Aug. 17, 2013.

The fifth-starting Fuller made the winning pass as McCreadie struggled to clear traffic on lap 24 of the 50-lap race. McCreadie recovered to pressure Fuller through the closing stages of the caution-free event, but Fuller turned back each of McCreadie's challenges to earn $10,050 for the 14th WoO LMS A-Main victory of his career.

"To be honest, I really don't even think of this place as one of my better tracks," said Fuller, who recently returned to full-time WoO LMS competition after running roughly half of the national tour's races through the first half of the season. "It's not really my style of track, but for whatever reason we run good here. I guess there's something about the track that clicks with me, but I really can't tell you what it is."

Fuller's Clements-powered Kennedy Motorsports Rocket Chassis crossed the finish line .910 of a second ahead of McCreadie, who settled for second after leading the race's first 24 laps from the outside of the front row. Polesitter Brady Smith finished third with third-starting Shane Clanton placing fourth. WoO LMS points leader Darrell Lanigan improved one position from his sixth starting spot to round out the race's top five finishers.

Fuller put himself in contention early with a charge to third on the race's opening lap. He pulled away from an early back-and-forth battle with Jimmy Mars. Fuller began to pressure Smith for the second spot just after lap 10 as both he and Smith closed in on McCreadie in traffic.

Fuller and Smith went back and forth for second just behind the leader before Fuller cleared Smith for good on lap 18 and set his sights on McCreadie. By lap 20, Fuller was pressuring McCreadie in traffic as Smith and Clanton battled side-by-side for third just behind the leaders.

As McCreadie struggled to find a way around the slower cars of Lance Matthees and Jordan Yaggy, Fuller took advantage to drive around both McCreadie and Yaggy to take the lead in a three-wide, race-winning move on lap 24.

Fuller opened a slight advantage after moving out front and used numerous slide jobs to clear traffic without opening the door for McCreadie.

"Timmy got hung on the bottom and I wasn't leaving the top," said Fuller, who survived a lap-33 scrape with Clint Smith while attempting to put him a lap down. "We had to slide lapped cars because everybody wanted to stay on the top. But we managed it and got through those guys like we needed to.
"This thing looked like it had been through a demolition derby anyway, so I didn't care if I wrinkled up a quarter-panel. You just had to be rude every now and then and take it."

Fuller's lap-33 contact with Clint Smith allowed McCreadie to close the gap. McCreadie kept pace with Fuller the rest of the way, but Fuller's aggressive handling of traffic prevented McCreadie from making a serious bid for the lead.

"I just never really had a chance," said McCreadie, who scored his third top-three finish in the past four WoO LMS events. "We didn't get as many guys running side by side like they were early in the race. They all went to the cushion and left room where he could slide 'em. Early when I was stuck there behind them, they're running double file and there was no room to slide them.

"He did a good job. He knew what to do. When he got by me, he didn't mess around with anybody. He did it the way I should've done it, which was lay a fender on them. I was just being too nice to everybody and should've been more aggressive."

*The finish:*
Tim Fuller, Tim McCreadie, Brady Smith, Shane Clanton, Darrell Lanigan, Jimmy Mars, Rick Eckert, Eric Wells, Chub Frank, Chase Junghans, Frank Heckenast Jr., Morgan Bagley, Adam Hensel, Clint Smith, Dustin Strand, Lance Matthees, Boom Briggs, Zach Naastad, Jordan Yaggy, Gregg Hill, Mike Balcaen, Joey Pederson, Ward Imrie.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/fuller-edges-mccreadie-in-south-dakota/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Walker Emerges As Creek Co. Winner​*
Good things come to those who are willing to put in the effort, and that effort finally cashed in for Mickey Walker at the Creek County Speedway on Friday night, winning for the first time against the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Sooner Region.

Chasing Howard Moore for 24 laps, Walker put the hammer down to steal the win exiting the final turn to become the 53rd winner with the ASCS Sooner Region. Moore crossed second with point leader, Dustin Morgan, taking the final step on the podium. Joe Wood, Jr. was fourth from tenth with Sean McClelland from twelfth making the top five.

Kevin Ramey, Brandon Hanks, and Koby Barksdale made the top eight. Kevin Cummings crossed ninth with Tim Kent finishing 10th.

*The finish:*
Mickey Walker; Howard Moore; Dustin Morgan; Joe Wood Jr; Sean McClelland; -Kevin Ramey; Brandon Hanks; Koby Barksdale; Kevin Cummings; Tim Kent; Zach Chappell; Kyle Clark; Travis Jenkins; Alex Sewell; Kyle Chady; Mike Goodman; Kenneth Walker; Robert Sellers; Shane Sellers; Jake Marten

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/walker-emerges-as-creek-co-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagen Delivers For Hmiel At Belle-Clair​*
Darren Hagen, wheeling a midget owned by Shane Hmiel, captured Friday's POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series feature at Belle-Clair Speedway.

At the drop of the green flag, polesitter Jake Blackhurst took the early lead with Hagen in tow. Driving the Kitchen Cooked-sponsored, Esslinger-powered, DRC Chassis, Blackhurst would attempt to run away from the field, only to have his pace slowed by the tumbling car of Derrick Myers. Myers would be OK, but damage sustained to the car would be enough to put an end to his evening.

When green flag racing resumed, with one lap in the books, Blackhurst's lead would be short-lived as Darren Hagen would rim-ride the oval, taking the reins from Blackhurst coming off turn two. As quickly as Hagen dispatched Blackhurst, Austin Brown would take over second in his KBR Performance, Toyota-powered, Boss Chassis.

As Brown began to chase down Hagen, Spencer Bayston would bring out the red as he flipped his Esslinger-powered Spike, coming to rest on top of the Purpose Wrecker, Esslinger-powered Spike Chassis of Andy Malpocker. Both drivers were OK, but would be done for the night. After safety crews untangled the two cars, racing would resume with Hagen leading the field at a blistering pace leaving Brown to continue the chase.

With eight laps in the books, the caution would fly as Zach Daum would come to an abrupt stop high in turn four, riding in the fourth position. Daum would re-fire, but move to the infield on the restart.

With the field lined back up, Hagen would lead Brown and Blackhurst to the green. Just as Nick Knepper, currently in fourth from the eighth position, would make his move on Blackhurst for third, the caution would fly again as Seth Motsinger looped it around in turn four. When racing resumed, Knepper would quickly take over third from Blackhurst, then sliding Brown for second.

Just as Knepper slid Brown for second, Jake Neuman would take a wild ride down the back stretch, bringing out the red. Neuman would be alright, but unfortunately done for the evening as he climbed out of his heavily damaged car.

When yellow flag conditions resumed and the field was lined back up, Hagen would jump out to the lead leaving Brown to deal with Knepper. Knepper would slide Brown for second and Brown would try to return, but unfortunately Knepper's K&K Garage, Esslinger-powered Spike would be too strong for Brown to hold off.

As laps wound down and Knepper's challenge for second complete, with Hagen already lapping cars, it would prove too difficult a task for Knepper to catch Hagen as he would cross the line first, followed by Knepper and Brown in third. Coming home in fourth was Terry Babb and rounding out the top-five was Blackhurst.

"I couldn't do it without these guys," said Hagen. "I definitely have one of the best crew chiefs in the world, Levi Jones. What an awesome guy to drive for. And Shane Hmiel, what a great car owner. I have to take my hats off to these guys for giving me a great racecar to drive."

"It was really good tonight," said Knepper. "But they were just a little bit better obviously, and I needed a caution there at the end. The Spike Chassis is running pretty good right now with Esslinger horsepower."

"We had a pretty rough start to the season," said Brown. "We definitely had a good car all night. I kind of got my momentum going there towards the end and I'm glad to bring home a third place finish.

*The finish:*
Darren Hagen, Nick Knepper, Austin Brown, Terry Babb, Jake Blackhurst, Andrew Felker, Tony Roney, Parker Price-Miller, Dereck King, Ross Rankine, Seth Motsinger, Daniel Robinson, Daniel Adler, Darren Kingston, Kyle Schuett, Jacob Patton, Jake Neuman, Garrett Aitken, Zach Daum, Andy Malpocker, Spencer Bayston, Derrick Myers, Dalton Camfield

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...gets/hagen-delivers-for-hmiel-at-belle-clair/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gold Rush Pays For Brad Loyet​*
On a dusty night in South Dakota, the Miller Truck Lines No. 05 of Brad Loyet found victory lane for the third time this year with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real; this time at the Gold Rush in the Black Hills presented by Peerless Tires and AtoZ Promotions at the Black Hills Speedway.

"It was dusty, but I knew we had a really good car," said Loyet. "I really thought it was going to stick on the top, but then I started seeing some noses from the guys on the bottom and got down there and pulled the wing back to the trunk."

After two starts were brought back by crashes, the race finally got underway with second starting Sam Hafertepe Jr. jumping into the lead. Pacing the first seven rounds, the inside line was ripe for Jason Johnson as the MVT No. 41 bolted the lead exiting turn four.

Having raced to second on the start, Loyet fell to fourth on lap six. Playing catch-up through cautions and reds, the No. 05 worked back to the runner up spot by lap 10. Giving chase to Johnson through the heavy traffic and dust, Loyet finally snagged the lead on lap 21. Challenged on restarts by Johnson in the closing laps, Loyet was not to be denied.

Crossing runner-up for the second consecutive race, Johnson, like Loyet, was also taken by the fact that the track didn't stay topside.

"I thought it was going to be around the top in the beginning of the race to be quite honest," Johnson said. "You know, we all went up there and just slid around until somebody ran over a cone at one point. Then they took the cones away and it was just how low you could get down and still see."

Gridding the field 14th, Aaron Reutzel blasted through the field to claim his second show position in as many nights.

"We put ourselves behind the eight-ball in that Heat Race and made a couple mistakes," Ruetzel said. "You know, we worked together as a team and got the car right. We talked about what we needed to go and got up though there and I'll say, this car was really good."

After leading early on, Sam Hafertepe, Jr. settled for fourth with Johnny Herrera making moves through the field from 17th to fifth.

*The finish:*
Brad Loyet, Jason Johnson, Aaron Reutzel, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Johnny Herrera, Seth Bergman, Randi Miller, Matt Heinzerling, Jeff Swindell, Matt Covington, Eric Flatmoe, Jess Beckett, Kevin Ingle, Jeremy McCune, Tony Bruce Jr., Adam Speckman, Bryan Gossel, James Sires, Clint Anderson, Anthony Farnsworth, Damon McCune, Blake Hahn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/gold-rush-pays-for-brad-loyet/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Takes Control In Indiana​*
Bryan Clauson will take the point lead into the final night of Indiana Sprintweek after his second victory of the week Friday night at Bloomington Speedway.

Clauson used a late-race restart to pass Hunter Schuerenberg en route to his fourth win of the year in the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevy Performance No. 20 Beast/Kistler.

Clauson started on the pole but Dave Darland grabbed the early lead from outside the front row, running the top around the quarter-mile. Clauson fell into second as ProSource "Fast Qualifier" and track record holder Hunter Schuerenberg was on the move from the third row. Clauson poked under Darland for the lead on lap four, but a caution negated the move.

Schuerenberg was working the top as Darland slid back to the bottom, and Schuerenberg got by Clauson for second just before a red flag on lap ten for Tracy Hines in turn-two. He was unhurt.

After the restart, Schuerenberg got wound up on the top and flew by Darland for the lead on the turn-four cushion, narrowly beating him to the line on lap 11 and then shutting the door into turn-one on lap 12.

After another yellow, Schuerenberg found himself up front as Clauson applied pressure to Darland for second. Clauson finally worked the middle through turns three and four to grab the runner-up spot back and begin to chew into Schuerenberg's lead. With just six laps left, Tyler Courtney flipped in turn-two. He climbed out uninjured.

On the restart, Clauson cut under Schuerenberg through turns three and four, collecting the lead as they crossed the stripe with five to go. He was flawless up front in the final few circuits, winning by 1.853 seconds for the 29th victory of his career. He takes a ten-point Sprintweek point lead over Darland into the series finale at Tri-State Speedway on Saturday.

"Our car has been really strong, and we felt like we made gains the last time at Haubstadt, but you know you'll have to run your butt off to beat Dave Darland when something is on the line," Clauson said. "That felt like an old-man victory. I was trying to be patient, especially with other guys having trouble and the big picture still on my mind. I got to move around after I got to second and found a lane where I could gain on Hunter. The track moved around a lot tonight, so you had to be on your game. We made the right moves at the right time and were able to capitalize on that late restart."

Schuerenberg dropped down low to protect second, coming home with his best finish of the week in the Customized Service Trucks - Eddie Gilstrap Motors No. 20n Mach-1/Rider.

"I was gonna be ticked off if we didn't run good here, as good as we've been at Bloomington lately," Schuerenberg said. "This is the start to salvaging some good runs this week. I hated to see that last red come out. We lost a bit, I think, after that, and I had a wrong lane choice too. Once he beat me off turn-four, I knew it would be tough to get back by him. I never even saw him before that and wanted to keep doing what I was doing. It was another case of leading the race and the guy behind being able to search and figure something out."

Darland wound up third, taking the National point lead from Bacon in the Phillips Motorsports - Racer's Advantage Store No. 71p DRC/Foxco.

"We've got things figured out for tomorrow, so I'm ready. We got this. I led a few at the beginning and went from the top to the bottom after I saw a nose.

I got a little too slow holding the bottom and Schuerenberg got rolling up the outside. Bryan got us after that, and we finally got going a bit better when it got tough to hit the marks at the end. We had a decent chance, but didn't quite get it done tonight," Darland said.

C.J. Leary and Chris Windom rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-takes-control-in-indiana/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Wins In Return To Sprint Cars​*
Tony Stewart made his return to sprint car racing Friday night, winning the Engine Pro Sprints on Dirt presented by ARP event held at Tri-City Motor Speedway.

It was Stewart's first sprint-car race since breaking his right leg in a crash on Aug. 5, 2013 at Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa, Iowa.

Stewart made his first start in a sprint car since the injury a memorable one by moving up from the fifth starting spot and inheriting the lead after Dustin Daggett drove off the backstretch. The win was Stewart's second career SOD feature win and first since 2012.

While pulling into victory lane Stewart actually had thought he finished second, and was surprised to find out he won.

"It's been eleven and a half months since I've been (in a sprint car), and I really missed it," said Stewart in victory lane.

Randy Hannagan started from the pole and took the lead at the start of the race. Hannagan led the first five laps before Daggett took the lead on laps six and immediately opened up a sizeable advantage. Meanwhile, Stewart methodically moved up from fifth starting spot to
challenge Hannagan for second.

Stewart moved into the runner up spot around Hannagan with eight laps to go. One lap later Daggett drove off the backstretch while negotiating lapped traffic, dropping back to third and handing Stewart the lead. From there it was all Stewart as he led the rest of the way.

Hannagan held onto the runner up spot while Ryan Ruhl moved past Daggett late in the race to take over the final podium spot. Daggett
and Gregg Dalman rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Tony Stewart, Randy Hannagan, Ryan Ruhl, Dustin Daggett, Gregg Dalman, Kyle Pitts, Gavin Hunyady, Brad Lamberson, Brett Mann, Troy Chehowski, Dan McCarron, Joe Geibe, Mark Aldrich, Chase Ridenour, Craig Karazim, Chris Pobanz, Robert Huisken, Eric Smith, Tank Brakenberry.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/stewart-wins-in-return-to-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Gets 10th Win of Season​*
The Pennsylvania Posse gave Daryn Pittman a run for his money Thursday night at Lincoln Speedway - ultimately though the Posse was no match for Pittman as he notched his 10th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season.

Pittman, who earlier this season swept both nights at Williams Grove after finishing third at Lincoln in his Great Clips car, credited his crew for providing him with the car he needed Thursday night to hold off strong challenges from J.J. Grasso, Alan Krimes and Brian Montieth.

"How about that crew I've got? Hats off to Kale Kahne. Man, he does a great job," Pittman said. "Kolten, Carber - these guys work their tails off every day and just give me a really good car. I'm only as good as the equipment I use and this car is pretty good every night."

20-time champion Steve Kinser led the field to the green flag but it was Pittman who led the first lap. Early on, J.J. Grasso challenged Pittman, before an issue side-lined Grasso for the night. As Kinser fell back in the field, Posse members Krimes and Montieth made their moves.

As cautions plagued the early laps of the race, Krimes, who started in fourth, advanced his way to second by lap seven. Through restart after restart, Krimes challenged Pittman but was not able to get around. Farther back in the field, Montieth, who started in 15th, had moved into the top-ten by lap eight.

As the laps ticked by, Krimes faced a challenge from Joey Saldana, but was able to hold him off. By lap 11, Montieth, who was dominate on the high-side of the track, had moved into the top-five and shortly after, found his way around Saldana. With his sights set on the lead, just a few laps later, Montieth took over the second spot.

"I knew when there was a car going around me on the outside it was more than likely him," Krimes said. "He gets going around the top pretty good around here. I tried to move up a little bit when he got around us and I was alright in three and four up there, but I wasn't very good in the top of one and two."

As Pittman ran the bottom, Montieth, dominate at the top in his Premiere Auto Works car, picked up position after position. Montieth caught Pittman in turns one and two with 18 complete. As Pittman slid to the top onto the backstretch, Montieth moved to the bottom, drag racing Pittman. Montieth took one last shot, sliding out of four, trying to hold the lead.

"Anybody who's raced here very long knows the last car number they want to see behind them with a couple of laps to go is that 21," Pittman said. "I moved to the top in one and two and the top in three and four and thought that's probably where he's at and I thought if I can make a couple of good laps here, I think we'll be OK."

Montieth was able to close the gap a couple of times as Pittman battled lapped traffic, but was never able to find a way around the Outlaws champion.

With the win, Pittman notched his first ever double-digit win season with the World of Outlaws. He is also now the winningest driver of the season, so far.

"This is a big accomplishment for me personally," Pittman said. "I've never gotten to double-digit wins in one year with the Outlaws so I'm pretty proud of that. This is a tough part of the country to come in and win, and this is probably one of the toughest racetracks to come in and win - just a great accomplishment for this team."

Montieth, a native of Phoenixville, Pa., said he has raced with Pittman enough to know not to show him his line around the track until he knew he could get around Pittman.

"He's raced with me," Montieth said. "I didn't really want to show him my nose until I knew I could get by him. If it weren't for the double restarts; I really made a lot of time up on them. We just keep finishing second a lot - we'll see what happens tomorrow night (at Williams Grove)."

Krimes, who finished the night in third in his Midnight Antiques car, said he was pleased to represent the Pennsylvania Posse fans and drivers.

"It always feels good to represent the local guys here," said Krimes, a Denver, Pa. native. "We've got a great group of guys that run here weekly and anytime you add the Outlaws to the mix there are probably 25 to 30 cars that can win on any given night here. To come out of here in the top three - we beat a lot of really good cars."

Pittman's win, combined with a 14th place finish by points leader Donny Schatz helped him continue to close the gap in the race for the Outlaws championship. Schatz's lead is now only 50 points over Pittman. Third place Paul McMahan is 93 points out of the lead.

Earlier in the night, Joey Saldana scored the quick time during time trials. It was his 18th quick time of the season.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series continues its swing through Pennsylvania stopping next at the historic Williams Grove Speedway Friday and Saturday nights for Summer Nationals. After that, the Outlaws head to Lebanon Valley Speedway and Fulton Speedway in New York.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../2014/07/Pittman-Gets-10th-Win-of-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Summer Nationals Opener to Hodnett​*
Greg Hodnett led the Pennsylvania Posse to a World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win Friday night at Williams Grove Speedway, striking back on night one of the Summer Nationals after Outlaw Daryn Pittman won Thursday night at Lincoln Speedway.

Hodnett, who started the A-main in fourth in his Lelands.com/Pasquariello's Auto Shop car, dominated the second half after getting around Outlaw Joey Saldana and fellow Posse Brent Marks on a restart. Hodnett said the double file restarts that had hurt him the night before at Lincoln, helped him at Williams Grove.

"We're just fortunate to be standing here," Hodnett said. "It's a great field of cars."

Hodnett, who has 12 previous World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series wins, became the 18th different winner of the season.

Saldana started on the front row with Justin Barger. Cody Darrah and Hodnett started in row two. As the green flag flew on the feature, Saldana jumped out to a large lead while Brent Marks moved from his sixth place starting position into third.

By lap 13, Marks, who had moved to second, was challenging Saldana for the lead as the two worked through lapped traffic. A red flag flew on lap 15 after contact between Kerry Madsen and Cody Darrah. The wreck ended Madsen's night and relegated Darrah to the back of the field.

When the race returned to green, Hodnett, who had advanced to the third position, made his move. Hodnett got around Marks, and then battled Saldana for the next two laps.

"I had been trying the bottom and middle a couple of times through the night and I knew if I was slow enough we could do it - and off a restart usually you are," Hodnett said. "So we got a good run down the front straight off of four, off the bottom, just kind of let it take its head and stay on the back wheels and try not to slip the tires. We got down into turn one and two, and pretty much just got under Joey enough to keep moving him up and keep pushing, pushing, pushing trying to get under him to get a good, clean run off the bottom. Fortunately for us that's what happened."

Hodnett took the lead on lap 17 and was never seriously challenged again.

"We're going to make the most of this one tonight because you never know when you'll get another one!" Hodnett said."

Marks finished second in his BAPS Auto Paint Supply car after getting around Saldana shortly after the mid-race restart. Despite that, Marks, who was closing the gap on Saldana when the red flag came out, said he did not want to see the race stoppage. He said he screwed up on the restart and that allowed Hodnett to get around him.

He credited his team for providing the equipment he needed to score his best ever Outlaws finish.

"We had a great car all night," Marks said. "I give all the credit to my guys - they bust their butts all the time to get me to the racetrack and we're able to do all these Outlaw races this year which has really helped me out. It got me on the front stretch here with a podium finish - finally.

"It was fortunate we had a really good run tonight. We were able to sneak in there through the invert and win the heat race and get in the dash. Coming from [sixth] to second is pretty neat here with the Outlaws show at Williams Grove. It's a great feeling."

Saldana, who has five wins on the season, closed out the night in the third position in his Motter Equipment car. He credited the competition in Central Pennsylvania and at Williams Grove on Friday night.

"My car was getting looser as the race went on," Saldana said. "I think that's why I took off. I was pretty good way too soon. To win these you've got to be good at the end not the beginning. We just missed it a little bit. You've got to learn from your mistakes and hope that we come out tomorrow and do a better job."

Hodnett and Marks weren't the only members of the Posse to have a good night. Lucas Wolfe scored the quick time and the Posse swept the Heat races. In the first heat race of the night, Ryan Taylor fought a fierce battle with Steve Kinser, beating the 20-time champion on the last lap.

Donny Schatz's points lead continued to shrink after his ninth place finish. He now leads Daryn Pittman by 42 points. Third place Paul McMahan is 87 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to historic Williams Grove Speedway Saturday for night two of the Summer Nationals. After that, the Outlaws head to Lebanon Valley Speedway and Fulton Speedway in New York.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...14/07/Summer-Nationals-Opener-to-Hodnett.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Rain Rain Go Away​*
The second night of the Summer Nationals Opener is currently in a rain delay. They ran the Dash but racing has stopped at Williams Grove Speedway.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Green Flag Hot Laps Under Way​*
Cars are on track at Williams Grove, hot laps session is under way for the cars in the Last Chance Showdown. WoO officials hope to get the rest of the show in tonight.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dewease Leads Posse Sweep​*
After a nearly three hour rain delay that pushed the start of the feature into the early morning hours of Sunday, Lance Dewease held off Donny Schatz to win night two of Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway. Dewease's win gave the Pennsylvania Posse a sweep of Summer Nationals and made him the 19th different World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series winner of the season.

In the closing laps of the feature, Schatz gave Dewease a strong challenge.

"The lapped cars, I had to run the top," said Dewease, driver of the C.C. Dietz Builders car. "That was the only place I was any good at. I was trying to time the lapped cars so I could get a good run going into one so I could fly by them. I got to Chad and the 16 and they were kind of racing each other - kind of watched myself a little bit and I guess I backed off a little too much and let Donny try to slide me."

"This is special for me. It's been a while since I earned one of these flags. Anybody that knows me, this place means a lot to me and I love winning here and beating the Outlaws just makes it all the sweeter. It's a good rivalry between us and the Outlaws. They're great racers, we have great racers and that's what makes it so special."

Dewease, who ended a long drought with his win, scored the 300th win of his career. He has eight previous World of Outlaw wins.

Rain began to fall shortly after 9 p.m. bringing out red flag conditions. The Last Chance Showdown and A main had yet to be run on night two of Summer Nationals.

When track work began two hours later, most of the now wet but enthusiastic Williams Grove crowd remained at the facility. After brief hot laps sessions, the green flag fell on Last Chance Showdown. Dave Blaney went on to win with Brad Sweet, Greg Hodnett and Ryan Smith in close pursuit.

Lance Dewease and Lucas Wolfe led the field to the green flag in the A main. Wolfe, a Mechanicsburg, Pa. native, took an early lead as Schatz, who started fourth, challenged Shane Stewart for the third position. Following a red flag on lap two, Schatz took over the third position.

A caution on lap eight gave Dewease the opportunity he needed to get around Wolfe. Dewease led lap nine as Schatz took over the second place position from Wolfe.

On lap 18, Kraig Kinser experienced an engine failure and dropped oil onto the backstretch and into turns three and four right as the leaders caught up with him. Dewease got around, but Schatz hit the oil in his STP/Armor All car and after doing a complete 360-degree spin, kept his car going, maintaining position. A red flag flew right after, freezing the field as cleanup got underway.

Dewease jumped out to a dominate lead through much of what remained of the feature. Schatz closed the gap as the two encountered lapped traffic with just a few laps remaining. On lap 28, Schatz took one last shot at Dewease but could not get around.

"We ran him back down there at the end," Schatz said. "We needed traffic to win the race. It allowed us to get to him, got underneath him in three and four once but couldn't quite clear him. I thought we would get another run on him in the last lap but he cleared a lapped car and I didn't - just the way it worked."

After leading the first eight laps, Wolfe finished the night in the third position in his Zemco Speed Equipment car.

"It was certainly a little unusual tonight with the rain so we didn't know what the track was going to do," Wolfe said. "I just wasn't good enough there. It saved me having an open red there, I was able to work on it a little bit and salvage third.

"Disappointed to give up such a good opportunity like that, especially as good as the restarts were there on the top&#8230; but Lance did a great job. They were certainly a lot better, so congrats to them and their whole group. We'll just keep working on it and improve for the future."

Schatz extended his points lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 63 points. Third place Paul McMahan is 98 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series next makes a swing through New York State, returning to the track Sunday at Lebanon Valley Speedway. Fulton Speedway hosts the Outlaws Wednesday before a three race stretch through Canada.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...se-Leads-a-Posse-Sweep-of-Williams-Grove.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gravel Wins at Lebanon Valley​*
David Gravel scored his fourth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season Sunday night at Lebanon Valley Speedway - but if not for a little luck, the result could have been very different.

Gravel took the lead in his Roth Motorsports car on a restart following a caution on lap five. He jumped past Kerry Madsen and held the position until another yellow flew on lap 13.

"Kerry kind of jumped me and then I got on the gas and it stumbled real bad," Gravel said. "[The car] didn't take off very good."

Just as the field dove into turn one with Gravel falling back, 20-time champion Steve Kinser wrecked just short of the start-finish line, ending up on his top and bringing out the red flag. Kinser was OK and went on to finish the race in 12th, but not before the field was reset on lap 13 with Gravel again in the lead.

He didn't make the same mistake twice.

"Obviously, I got lucky."

Gravel, who joined the Roth Motorsports team in April and his since scored three wins, thanked his crew members and car owners Dennis and Teresa Roth for giving him the opportunity.

"We're learning every day and it takes a while to gel&#8230; they all do an awesome job," Gravel said.

The Watertown, Conn. native said it meant a lot to win so close to home.

"It's awesome," Gravel said. "This track is only an hour and a half away from me and we had a little luck go our way and I took advantage."

For Madsen, Gravel's good fortune meant a second place finish for his American Racing Custom Wheels team.

"I had the lead, and I had the decision to choose top or bottom," Madsen said. "And I won the first start quite convincingly on the top so I thought I would stick with the top and got caught out. That's just part of the game. Then we got that second one and made it work and got the jump but unfortunately the red came out."

Later on in the feature Madsen closed the gap on Gravel but was never able to seriously challenge him.

"We tucked up behind him on green flag runs but it was always going to be difficult to do something. Second is a great result for us."

Points leader Donny Schatz finished the night in third after starting in sixth. He said his car experienced some trouble early on.

"We hurt our motor on lap five - the temperature gauge was pegged," Schatz said. "On the yellows it didn't seem to go down, so that's a common sign of a water pump failure&#8230; It didn't necessarily slow down at the end but you could feel it was laboring a lot harder."

In the race for the Outlaws championship, Schatz extended his points lead to 65 over second place Daryn Pittman. Third place Paul McMahan is now 106 points out of the lead.

Joey Saldana took home his 19th quick time of the season, posting a 16.620 around the half-mile track.

Fulton Speedway hosts the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Wednesday, July 23. The Outlaws then make a three race swing through Canada with stops at Autodrome Drummond in Drummondville, Que., Cornwall Motor Speedway in Cornwall, Ont., and Ohswheken Speedway in Ohswheken, Ont.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...d-Gravel-Wins-at-Lebanon-Valley-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larson Eyes Eldora Prize​*
Kyle Larson has his sights set on a trip to Eldora Speedway's Victory Lane when he competes in Wednesday night's NASCAR Camping World Truck Series 1-800-CarCash MudSummer Classic.

Larson, who finished second in last year's inaugral race, is no stranger to Victory Lane and the famed half-mile oval. Larson is one of only two drivers to sweep USAC's 4-Crown Nationals at the historic half-mile dirt oval - taking wins in Midget, Sprint and Silver Crown in 2011.

With his concentration now on his Sprint Cup Series program at Chip Ganassi Racing with Felix Sabates, Larson is looking forward to returning to dirt when he drives the No. 32 Chevrolet for Turner Scott Motorsports.

Kyle Larson"I don't get to do a whole lot of dirt racing anymore so getting to run the Truck Series at Eldora is me going back and getting my dirt fix in for a little bit," Larson said. "I think we'll have a good shot. We were really fast last year. I made a couple mistakes to give it to Austin (Dillon). I need to be smarter this time around and, hopefully, get the win."

Last year, Larson led 51 laps en route to his runner-up finish in a field of 30 drivers that not only featured the regulars in the Truck Series, but also some dirt track specialists.

"I'm sure a lot of other drivers learned more than I did just because it was way more different for them than me," Larson said. "It was still very different but as far as the way the whole format was run, nothing was really new to me."

"All the drivers that ran last year that are going to be running this year will be even stronger than they were. You saw a lot of those guys were really competitive. Timothy (Peters) led a lot of laps and there were a lot of other guys that were pretty good, too. It should be a lot better show than it was last year."

NASCAR made a few tweaks to this year's format that includes each qualifying race being extended to 10 laps and a random draw to determine the qualifying order. Last year, practice speeds dictated the qualifying order.

"They tweaked the format a little bit, which will help with the qualifying because last year we didn't know how it was going to go," Larson said. "I think we were quickest in practice, had to go out last in qualifying and it hurt us ... but it made for a good show. "

Mike Hillman, Jr., who has won two Truck Series championships, will be Larson's crew chief for the race. The two worked together to win last month's NASCAR K&N Pro Series race at Sonoma Raceway.

Motor Racing Network - "The Voice of NASCAR" - will have live coverage of Wednesday's 1-800-CarCash MudSummer Classic at 8 p.m. (ET), with live streaming at MRN.com. MRN will provide online coverage of the qualifying races starting at 7 p.m. (ET).

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...es/2014/07/Kyle-Larson-Eyes-Eldora-Prize.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Banks $30,000​*
Scott Bloomquist led all 80 laps to win the fourth annual Silver Dollar Nationals on Saturday Night at I-80 Speedway.

Bloomquist, in his Ole Smoky Moonshine, Sweet-Bloomquist Ford earned $30,000 for his first victory in the event. Brian Birkhofer finished second, followed Jimmy Owens, Billy Moyer, and Jason Feger.

The event was sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and the Lucas Oil Midwest Racing ***'n.

"We have run well all year long, but it has been frustrating the last month with all the second place finishes," Bloomquist said. "Finally all the testing we've done has paid off. We had timing issues with the car yesterday, and seriously considered running the back-up, but the crew worked their tails off and got us out there. We were fortunate enough to start on the pole. The track was just tremendous. We could run anywhere on it. I didn't want to see those last cautions."

It was Bloomquist's 50th LOLMDS win.

Bloomquist darted out to the lead with Jaosn Feger running in second.

Bloomquist held the lead through traffic which was developing quickly after only 14 laps. The first caution came out on lap 38 when fifth-place running Ryan Gustin ended his night with a blown tire, putting him up against the turn two wall. Bloomquist then battled heavy traffic with less than 20 laps to go.

Bloomquist's lead started to shrink as both Birkhofer and Owens closed the gap on Bloomquist.

Birkhofer was closing in on the leader when back-to-back cautions came out with 14 laps to go. On the final restart Bloomquist pulled away from Birkhofer and headed to the finish line for his fourth series win of the year.

Birkhofer, in his ASi Racewear, Cheap Cars, Rocket Chevrolet came up short in trying to become the first two-time winner of the event.

"No, I didn't want to see those last cautions, because our car was better on the long runs. After those restarts, there was no way we could keep up with him (Bloomquist). I was just trying to hold off Jimmy (Owens) for second," Birkhofer said. "Once he (Bloomquist) cleared those three cars he had in front of him, it was pretty much over. I had fun racing these guys tonight and in front of this huge crowd! It was great to put on a show for the fans."

Owens maintains the LOLMDS points lead and was in the hunt to win back-to-back Silver Dollar Nationals, but he had to settle for third.

"We had a good car all night long," Owens said. "We were able to roll through the corners better than almost anybody. Birky and I raced hard, and it seemed like we were out there forever. He was up top and I was in the bottom to the middle. I really like this track. We could run anywhere on it and I am sure the fans saw a good show these last few nights."

*The finish:*
Scott Bloomquist, Brian Birkhofer, Jimmy Owens, Billy Moyer, Jason Feger, Don O'Neal, Brandon Overton, Chad Simpson, Steve Francis, Dennis Erb Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Travis Dickes, John Blankenship, Jason Utter, Jared Landers, Jason Hughes, Jason Papich, Earl Pearson Jr., Chris Simpson, Tony Jackson Jr., Scott Lewis, Jesse Stovall, Rodney Sanders, Terry Phillips, John Anderson, Ryan Gustin, Jeremy Payne, Tad Pospisil, Dave Eckrich, Andrew Kosiski, Bill Leighton Jr., Kyle Berck, Jason Krohn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/lucas-late-models/bloomquist-banks-30000/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Miller Triumphs, Babb Is Hell Tour Champ​*
On the night of champions, local star Matt Miller charged his way from the third position to capture the lead on lap 17 en route to claiming the $10,000 checkered flag at his hometown track of Oakshade Raceway for the second year in-a-row, and third time in his career.

Shannon Babb, who only needed a 19th place finish to secure his fourth DIRTcar Summer Nationals title, finished in the third position and easily scored the $25,000 series title for the first time since 2011.

Miller, of Whitehouse, Ohio, started the 40-lap feature from the third position as Mason Zeigler and Jeep Van Wormer started on the front row. Zeigler, after winning Thursday and Friday nights, looked as if he would accomplish the three-night sweep after jumping out to an early lead.

Saturday night had the look of the previous two nights as Zeigler managed to dominate the opening 16-laps of the feature. Unlike his previous two victories, the leader was reeled in by Miller who passed Van Wormer for second on lap five, and tracked down the leader by lap 16.

Miller, the 1991 Oakshade Raceway track champion, powered around Zeigler's outside on lap 17, completing the pass and securing the lead. Miller stretched his lead by the halfway point as Zeigler came under fire from championship hopeful Ryan Unzicker for second.

Unzicker, who started the night 45-markers behind Shannon Babb for the title, worked his way around Zeigler for second just before Zeigler lost control of his car, causing the race's only caution on lap 38. Unzicker pressured Miller for the top spot but fell short of claiming the victory yet again as he finished second for the seventh time of the 2014 season.

Miller led 24 laps and defeated Unzicker by .759 of a second en route to claiming the checkered flag for the second year in-a-row at his hometown track of Oakshade Raceway.

"This one is fun," Miller said in victory lane. "There's always going to be a race in September (the World 100 at nearby Eldora Speedway) that's at the top of my list, but this is definitely a good one. We're close to home and we've got tons of fans and people I know up there in the stands, so there's no doubt I get pumped up for this race."

Shannon Babb, of Moweaqua, Ill., started the feature in the seventh position, just behind championship rivals Ryan Unzicker and Brian Shirley. Babb chased Unzicker through the field, eventually finding their way to the front, as Shirley was a non-factor and finished in the sixth position.

Babb did what he needed to do in order to recapture the championship trophy. Babb glued himself to Unzicker's back-bumper, and even challenged him for the second position in the final stages of the race.

Babb settled for a third place finish - which was his series leading 17th top-five finish to go with four victories - as he captured his fourth career DIRTcar Summer Nationals title by 38-points over Ryan Unzicker.

"It's really hard to get these," said Babb, who admitted to getting nervous before the race started. "Thirty nights of racing is a lot. You have a lot of ups and downs, but we got it done."

Brandon Sheppard and Jeep Van Wormer rounded out the top five. Heat race winners were Zeigler, Miller, Sheppard and Van Wormer.

*The finish:*
Matt Miller, Ryan Unzicker, Shannon Babb, Brandon Sheppard, Jeep Van Wormer, Brian Shirley, Jason Jaggers, Dan Stone, Duane Chamberlain, Ryan Vanderveen, Mason Zeigler, Brian Ruhlman, Rusty Schlenk, Steve Kester, Curtis Roberts, Casey Noonan, Devin Moran, Jason Riggs, Steve Lance Jr., Chris Keller, Dona Marcoullier, Doug Drown.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/miller-triumphs-babb-is-hell-tour-champ/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cornell Keeps Rolling In Warrior Region​*
Xtreme Body and Paint presented the 12th annual Clyde Wood Memorial at the Double X Speedway Sunday night, with Jonathan Cornell taking his fifth consecutive Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Regional victory.

Coming from sixth, Cornell inherited the lead on Lap 13 after early leader, Josh Fisher, found a car spun in the center of the racing groove; forcing the No. 72x into the wall while trying to avoid the stalled car.

Cornell was pursued to the finish by seventh starting Jason Johnson.
Kyle Bellm was third with Zach Chappell fourth. The top five rounded out with Brandon Hahn.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Cornell, Jason Johnson, Kyle Bellm, Zach Chappell, Brandon Hahn, Corey Nelson, Ricky Lee Stangl, Tyler Blank, Randy Martin, Cody Baker, Randy Hibbs, Jay Russell, Adam Jones, Chris Morgan, Nathan Ryun, J.R. Topper, Casey Baker, Jeff Wingate, Chase Johnson, Josh Fisher.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/cornell-keeps-rolling-in-warrior-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

****** Claims Norm Nelson Classic​*
Jerry ***** Jr. captured Sunday night's inaugural Norm Nelson Classic 30-lap Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie/Mid-State Equipment Badger Midget Series feature at Angell Park Speedway.

The victory for ***** was his 27th career feature victory at the track, eighth on the track's all-time win list.

Pole sitter Kurt Mayhew paced the initial lap of the event, before Robbie Ray took the lead on the second lap. One lap later ***** moved into second position. ***** passed Ray for the lead on the next lap on the backstretch, and began increasing his advantage over Ray.

*****' Hans Lein Racing teammate Billy Balog moved into second place on lap seven. ***** saw his three second lead over Balog erased, when a caution appeared on lap 11 for a stalled car. Balog stayed on ***** rear bumper on the restart and pulled into the lead as the pair crossed the start/finish line on lap 15, ***** regained the lead before the lap was completed. A caution with ten laps remaining bunched up the field.

On the restart ***** jumped to a two-car length lead. The final few laps saw positions behind the lead pair change several times in a tightly group field of cars. ***** driving the Hans Lein owned DRC/Stanton SR-11 No. 2 finished .083 seconds ahead of Balog. Ray, Mayhew, and David Gough completed top five.
"It's always great to get a victory here, the car was perfect on both the top and bottom groves," said *****.

Matt Paderta took the lead from Chad Bogar in the final ten-yards to capture his fifth Badger 600 Micro feature of the season. The margin of victory .074 of a second, the closest in the four-year history of the series.

The pair exchanged the lead four times in the 20-lap event, with Paderta driving under Bogar exiting turn four on the final lap for the winning pass. Will Gerrits, Norm Ehrke and Tory Strauss completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Jerry *****, Jr., Billy Balog, Robbie Ray, Kurt Mayhew, David Gough, Eric Johnson, Aaron Schuck, Buddy Luebke, Scott Hatton, Kevin Olson, Dan Smith, Mike Stroik, David Budres, Daniel Robinson, Andrew Felker, Katlynn Lehr, Brandon Waelti.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/*****-claims-norm-nelson-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ian Madsen Rules Huset's All Star Run​*
Ian Madsen claimed Sunday night's UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Thunder through the Plains feature at Huset's Speedway.

Madsen started on the pole and led throughout the 30-lap feature that was marred by multiple crashes and other incidents.

Madsen had the checkered flag in sight when Craig Dollansky blew a right-rear tire on the last lap. Madsen pulled away on the restart and took the victory ahead of Rico Abreu, who passed fast-qualifier Sammy Swindell on the final lap.

Swindell, Jac Haudenschild and Terry McCarl rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Ian Madsen, Rico Abreu, Sammy Swindell, Jac Haudenschild, Terry McCarl, Tim Kaeding, Dylan Peterson, Lynton Jeffrey, Chuck McGillivray, Dusty Ballenger, Chris Martin, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Matt Juhl, Craig Dollansky, Mark Dobmeier, Donovan Peterson, Dale Furby, Paul Jeffrey, Justin Henderson, Ryan Bickett, Eric Schulz, Dale Blaney, Tony Rustad, Justin Glaser, Tasker Phillips.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/ian-madsen-rules-husets-all-star-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Newman Joins Vogler Classic Entry List​*
Ryan Newman has joined the list of entered drivers for Thursday night's J.D. Byrider Rich Vogler Classic USAC Silver Crown Series race at Lucas Oil Raceway.

Newman, USAC's 1999 Silver Crown series champion, returns to the series for the first time since his 2011 appearance at LOR in which he finished eighth. He will pilot one of two entries for car owner Bowman Racing of Brownsburg, Ind., and will team with Tanner Swanson, the winner of USAC's last two Silver Crown races at the .686-mile paved oval.

In 2010 Newman qualified for a front-row berth at LOR and led the opening lap but retired after 58 laps due to handling problems. His USAC career at the track includes five victories in midgets (1997-1999) and one in the Silver Crown machines (1999). He was the 1999 series champion and three years earlier had been named the series Rookie of the Year.

The "J.D. Byrider 100″ this year salutes the career of the late Rich Vogler, who amassed more USAC victories than any driver in history Thursday's 100-lap race is the fifth in the 2014 Silver Crown series presented by TRAXXAS.

Tanner Swanson (LOR) and Bobby Santos (Madison, Ill.) have earned pavement Silver crown victories so far this year.

Also on the entry list is Ken Schrader, the 1982 USAC Silver Crown Series champion who is making his return to Silver Crown Series competition after a lengthy absence.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/newman-joins-vogler-classic-entry-list/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart's Sprint-Car Win A Pleasant Surprise​*
Confusion was the first thing Tony Stewart felt upon crossing the finish line in a 360 sprint-car race on July 18 at Tri-City Motor Speedway in Auburn, Mich.

Stewart, a three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup champion, hadn't raced a sprint car since he broke his right leg after hitting a slower car during a race on Aug. 5, 2013 at Southern Iowa Speedway.

This time out, Stewart just wanted to have a good time. He'd restarted third for the final run to the finish, made a pass for second and thought he was the runner-up to Dustin Daggett.

Stewart didn't see Daggett get run off-course by a lapped car near the end of the race, because he was battling for second.

"When I got into second, I didn't even realize that was the pass for the lead and the win," Stewart said. "I was surprised. I thought we ran second, and that definitely would've been a solid run and I would've been happy with that.

"It was kind of weird. I came around to take the white flag, the flagman dropped the white when I got there, which I thought was odd. I thought, 'Well, maybe he just missed the leader.' Then when I came around to take the checkered, he was still waving the white flag, and then pulled it back and dropped the checkered on us. I thought, 'Surely we didn't just win the race."

He'd done just that. Stewart looked at the scoreboard and saw his No. 14 in first place.

Suddenly, his feelings of relief at finishing second turned into shock. Stewart had his first win of 2014 in a car he'd just wanted to race for the sake of enjoyment.

It was a confidence boost for a driver who badly needed one. Stewart's Sprint Cup season hasn't met his expectations, with two top-five and six-top 10 finishes and a 19th-place ranking in points. Stewart, however, believes the sprint-car win might help turn around his Sprint Cup fortunes.

"It was a great feeling," Stewart said. "It wasn't so much the win as it was a great feeling to run the whole night."

Stewart didn't stop there. He finished third in a race the following night at Crystal (Mich.) Motor Speedway.

It was an eventful off-weekend for Stewart, who has a busy week coming up: Stewart's Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, hosts a NASCAR Camping World Truck Series race Wednesday, then Stewart races the Brickyard 400 at Indianapolis Motor Speedway on Sunday.

It's the life Stewart enjoys, going from track to track. All he wants now is to win more races.

"Any time you win, it's a real boost to your confidence," Stewart said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../stewarts-sprint-car-win-a-pleasant-surprise/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VIDEO: Bubba Wallace Prepares For Eldora​*





*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/media/videos/video-bubba-wallace-prepares-for-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Time Trials For The 2nd Annual Mudsummer Classic Is On Now​*
Single truck Time Trials is on FS1 now, drivers and teams will be trying to lay down fast laps to see who will be in tonights Heat Races.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weaver Claims Southern Nationals Win​*
Randy Weaver got the win at 411 Motor Speedway for his dad.

The Crossville, Tenn. delivered a flag-to-flag stellar performance in Round 2 of the Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series by Old Man's Garage at 411 Motor Speedway in Seymour, Tenn. on Tuesday and celebrated it with dedication to his father who hasn't been well but was in attendance for the event.

The home-state win was worth $3,500, his fourth on the tour. Weaver's Longhorn Chassis is powered by a Cornett Racing Engine and is sponsored by Outlaws Race Parts, The Bailey Company, Precision One Trailer Parts and VP Race Fuels.

Home-town driver Ryan King of Seymour along with Weaver led the field of 23 to the start of the green flag with Weaver getting the jump and the lead early in the 35-lapper.

Weaver led the entire distance crossing the stripe ahead of Madden, King, Austin Smith and Chad Ogle for the win.

Weaver's emotional victory came in front of a huge East-Tennessee crowd.

"Got to thank the fans for coming out for coming out and supporting what we love to do, this is definitely for Dad, he hasn't got to go in a while and that cancer has got on him, the Lord has been good to us and he got to see me win one more race at least," said a teary-eyed Weaver in victory lane.
Weaver attributes the win to his new Longhorn Chassis that's been running well lately.

"That Cornett Ford power, man that was some horsepower, we couldn't use all of it," he said.

Runner-up Chris Madden had a solid second-place finish at the East-Tennessee oval and was pleased with his results lately.

"We've been working on it, I can't say enough about Scott and Ronnie from Penske has been working on this thing for the last three days, we've made miles of ground in just three days of scratching the surface, those guys have really worked hard and we really like the Penske stuff that they got going on," stated Madden about his podium finish.

*The finish:*
Randy Weaver, Chris Madden, Ryan King, Austin Smith, Chad Ogle, Vic Hill, Stacy Boles, Eric Jacobsen, Anthony Burroughs, Donald McIntosh, Jason Welshan, Craig Vosbergen, Pierce McCarter, Tony Knowles, Ruben Mayfield, Skylar Marlar, Greg Roberson, John Ownbey, Matt Henderson, Kenny Collins, Billy Ogle Jr., Brandon Kinzer, Bobby Mays

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/weaver-claims-southern-nationals-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Casebolt Emerges As Eldora LM Winner​*
Dirt Late Models were the center of attention on Tuesday evening as the Sunoco American Late Model Series competed at Eldora Speedway.

Jeep VanWormer, Matt Miller and Steve Casebolt were the class of the field in the eventful 25-lap feature race.

Casebolt, who finished second in his heat, eventually pulled away for the victory after going from third to first in the final stages of the event.

It was Casebolt's first Eldora triumph since 2007. VanWormer was second, followed by Miller. Bobby Pierce and Duane Chamberlain rounded out the top five.

Heat winners were Justin Ratliff, Chamberlain and Jon Henry.

*The finish:*
Steve Casebolt, Jeep Vanwormer, Matt Miller, Bobby Pierce, Duane Chamberlain, Justin Ratlif, Rusty Schlenk, Jon Henry, Curtis Roberts, Jacob Hawkins, Brian Ruhlman, Jerry Bowersock, Aaron Scott, Jamie Oldfield, Brandon Thirlby, Phil Ausra, Herb Reich, Jody Knowles, Jeff Babcock, Dona Marcoullier, Ryan Vanderveen

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/casebolt-emerges-as-eldora-lm-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Optima Batteries, NAPA To Sponsor DTWC​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and famed promoter Carl Short announced the title and presenting sponsors for the 34th Annual Dirt Track World Championship on Wednesday.

The Optima Batteries DTWC - Presented by NAPA Auto Parts will once again take place at Portsmouth Raceway Park in Portsmouth, Ohio on Oct. 16-18.

The three-day event is the final event for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series 2014 season and will conclude with the 100-lap $50,000 to win feature event on Oct. 18.

Optima Batteries has been a Team Lucas Partner for several years and the title sponsor of the Optima Batteries Hard Charger Award on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series for the past two years.

Optima Batteries has increased their involvement with the Late Model Dirt Series this year and is excited about the opportunity to title sponsor the prestigious Dirt Track World Championship. As the title sponsor of the season finale, Optima Batteries looks to increase their brand in this market and gain new customers both from racers and the race fans.

NAPA Auto Parts has signed on as the Presenting Sponsor of this year's Dirt Track World Championship.

"We are thrilled to have two great partners for our season finale and look forward to working with everyone at Optima Batteries and NAPA," said Ritchie Lewis, director of Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/optima-batteries-napa-to-sponsor-dtwc/


----------



## Ckg2011

*RUSH Dirt LMS Splits Into Two Regions​*
Sweeney Chevrolet Buick GMC RUSH Dirt Late Model Series Directors Vicki Emig and Mike Leone announced Wednesday that in 2015 there will be two separate regions for the Sweeney Touring Series.

Separate Northern and Southern Touring Regions will be created with 8-12 non-conflicting events per region.

In 2014, RUSH greatly expanded its territory with Potomac (Mechanicsville, Md.) and Winchester (Va.) coming on board in the Mid-Atlantic as well as Freedom (Delevan, N.Y.) and Humberstone (Port Colborne, Canada) in the Northeast as weekly-sanctioned speedways. All four of these speedways hosted a Sweeney Tour event in 2014 as part of the 20-event slate.

Preliminary talks are already underway with additional speedways to join the Sweeney RUSH Weekly Series program in 2015.

"We've always been blessed to have great support from speedways and racers across the region," stated Emig. "However, as with any successful business you must evolve and make slight changes to your business model to ensure continued growth. We feel we've reached a point where we're now asking the racers to travel too far. Drivers like Cody Dawson from southern Maryland and John Waters from New York have gone above and beyond competing in all nine of the Touring events to date.

"Dawson just towed nine hours to compete Sunday at Humberstone, and Waters towed over six hours to Potomac earlier this season. Although growth is a good thing, we need to be realistic and feel that by creating two regions a positive effect for both our speedways and racers will be created."

While the exact dollar amounts will not be released for some time, a minimum of $4,000 to-win championship paying down a minimum of 12 positions in each region is expected with a bonus program paying $2,000 to the overall top point man of the combined regions. A racer who competes in all of the Sweeney RUSH Tour events throughout both regions has the possibility of capturing $10,000 for their efforts, double what the Touring Championship has paid since its inception! Racers who choose to compete in the touring programs of both regions will still pay only one membership. The Sweeney Weekly, Pace Performance "Summer Chase", and "Futures Cup" programs will remain intact.

All events will still be run by the same RUSH Touring Series Staff and as stated earlier will not conflict amongst regions. There's also the possibility of one or two combined events for both regions with higher payouts. It's also the goal to try and get these Sweeney Tour events to not conflict with Sweeney Weekly Series events in the region and doing so should be an easier task with less events per region.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/rush-dirt-lms-splits-into-two-regions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lone Star Series Crowns Four Champions​*
Four IMCA drivers won championships, and three of them will receive pro-rated bonus points for their Texas Lone Star Series titles.

The series ended with the July 4-5 shows at Heart O' Texas Speedway.

Josh McGaha's two feature wins over the course of the Modified series gave him the tie-breaking edge over Keith White. Jason Batt topped point standings for the Wild Child Race Cars-spon*sored Stock Car series and Jake Upchurch paced points for the Southwest Racing Special*ties-sponsored Southern SportMod Series.

A minimum of eight events must be scheduled and held for full bonus points to be awarded and applied to national and regional standings. McGaha, Batt and Upchurch will each receive pro-rated bonus points (87.5 percent of the average car count up to 20) in addition to their shares of series point funds.

Jeremy Oliver is champion of the Hobby Stock series. No bonus points will be awarded or point fund paid because that division had only seven events scheduled, six of which were actually held.

All four drivers will receive championship jackets and plaques. McGaha, Batt and Oliver all be*come eligible to qualify for their respective races of champions at the upcoming IMCA Speedway Motors Super Nationals fueled by Casey's.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/lone-star-series-crowns-four-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Foust Ends Rallycross Drought In New York​*
Tanner Foust snapped a 12-race winless streak in Red Bull Global Rallycross competition with a thrilling victory in Volkswagen Rallycross NY, held on Sunday at Nassau Coliseum.

Foust, driving for Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross, beat SH Racing Rallycross driver Nelson Piquet Jr. and Hoonigan Racing Division's Ken Block to the line in a mad dash to the finish.

"It's been a tough year - the guys with the most finely tuned road racing skills have really dominated this year, and this was a course that road racing skill really played in," said Foust. "Luckily, I was able to use a little bit of rallycross skill, focusing on starting, because the track was really hard to pass on in order to get the job done."

After incidents eliminated Patrik Sandell and Sverre Isachsen and led to red flag periods, Foust took advantage of a two-car front row in the final to get a clean start and push out to the lead. Second place was hotly contested throughout the event, with Ken Block, Piquet Jr., and Scott Speed all holding the runner-up spot during the six-lap main event.

Speed crossed the line second, but was disqualified from the event for making unapproved adjustments to his vehicle during the first red flag under Article 7.7 of the series' supplemental regulations. As a result, Speed was dropped to ninth position, elevating Piquet Jr. to second place and the points lead.

"Obviously, we want to take the points lead on the track, but regulations are regulations," said Piquet. "Points-wise, it's great, and it's great for the team.

I work great with my team, I love them, and we're bonding all the time. We want to win a race, but we think about the championship and scoring as many points as we need to."

In GRC Lites, Kevin Eriksson earned his first career victory just four days after his 18th birthday, winning over Olsbergs MSE teammate Mitchell DeJong and Pedro Piquet. Piquet, the 15-year-old brother of Nelson Piquet Jr., and fourth place finisher Oliver Eriksson were each making their GRC Lites race debuts in New York.

*The finish:*
Tanner Foust, Nelson Piquet Jr., Ken Block, Joni Wiman, Steve Arpin, Austin Dyne, Rhys Millen, Sverre Isachsen, Scott Speed, Patrik Sandell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/foust-ends-rallycross-drought-in-new-york/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rally America Releases 2015 Schedule​*
WILLISTON, Vt. - Rally America, Inc. announced its calendar for the upcoming 2015 Rally America National Championship season on Wednesday.

The Rally America National Championship, sanctioned by Rally America, Inc., is the premiere performance rally series in the United States supported by top manufactures, such as Subaru of America, Inc., Honda Performance, Scion and Ford Racing, with many of North America's best rally drivers competing.

"We have worked really hard to assemble this schedule as early as possible to give our partners and teams time to prepare for next season," said Bill Fogg, Sr., CEO of Rally America. "Our event organizers are top notch. Giving them stability in our championship allows them to secure sponsorship to support their growing programs."

The 2015 schedule returns Rally America's most successful rally events operated by local committees with decades of rally experience. The Championship begins with the traditional Sno*Drift Rally on Jan. 30-31, 2015 in Atlanta, Mich., the only dedicated snow rally on the calendar.

The Olympus Rally located in Olympia, Wash. is back to national prominence on May 16-17, 2015 after a two-year hiatus.

The Championship will once again conclude at the "oldest, meanest and toughest" stage rally race at the Lake Superior Performance Rally in Houghton, Mich. on Oct. 16-17, 2015.

*Date - Location*

Jan. 30-31 - Atlanta, Mich.

Feb. 27-28 - Salem, Mo.

May 1-3 - Portland, Ore.

May 16-17 - Olympia, Wash.

June 5-7 - Wellsboro, Pa.

July 17-18 - Newry, Maine

Aug. 27-29 - Detroit Lakes, Minn.

Oct. 16-17 - Houghton, Mich.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/rally-america-releases-2015-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Lands Knoxville Nationals Ride​*
Christopher Bell has landed rides for the 54th annual Knoxville Nationals and the USAC Silver Crown race at the Belleville High Banks.

Bell will pilot Brandon Berryman's No. 31 All Pro Auto Reconditioning JR1-chassis at the Knoxville Nationals Aug. 6-9 after taking the seat of the RPM/Gormly No. 99 for USAC Silver Crown competition at Belleville Aug. 1.

"It looked like the schedule might kind of lighten up some in August, now all of this has come together," Bell said. "I'm excited about it. I have at least 12 races now over the next couple of weeks."

The busy stretch begins with Bell aboard the Fox Brothers No. 53 for this week's MOWA Speedweek events in Illinois that get under way Wednesday at Highland Speedway before moving on to Tri-City Speedway in Pontoon Beach on Thursday, Jacksonville Speedway on Friday and then Macon Speedway on Saturday.

From there, it's on to Kansas midget aboard the potent Keith Kunz Motorsports No. 67 Midget for USAC Midget action including a Tuesday night (July 29) stop at Beloit's Solomon Valley Raceway and then the Belleville Midget Nationals on July 31 and August 2.

With the USAC Silver Crown series tackling the High Banks for the second year during Friday of the Midget Nationals weekend, Bell jumps into the RPM/Gormly No. 99 with ace crew chief Rob Hart turning the wrenches.

From Belleville, it's directly on to Knoxville Raceway for the Aug. 3, Capitani Classic aboard Berryman's No. 31.

"Brandon just got a 410 so we're ready now, it'll be nice to get some laps in it on the Sunday before the Nationals so I can get adjusted." Bell will also take in the Monday, August 4, Front Row Challenge event at Oskaloosa's Southern Iowa Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/bell-set-to-race-in-knoxville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart has big things in mind for Eldora​*
Eldora Speedway owner Tony Stewart helped bring the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series to the dirt a year ago. Now he and his staff are taking measures to make sure all forms of motorsports benefit from the half-mile facility for years to come.

If that includes the NASCAR Sprint Cup and Nationwide Series, so be it, Stewart said.
Stewart and Eldora promoter Roger Slack announced an expansion project that will transform the dirt track's infield, including upgraded concessions and restrooms, plus dedicated medical center and media center facilities. In doing so, the three-time Sprint Cup champion said attracting NASCAR's premier and second-tier divisions to the Western Ohio track would be a dream come true.

"This is part of the continued process of us making the commitment to keep improving the facility and making it bigger and better every year," Stewart said Wednesday afternoon before the second running of the 1-800-CarCash Mudsummer Classic. "We hope we continue to have this event every year and I'm going to throw it out there, I'd love for the truck series to not be the only NASCAR series that comes here. If this continues to go as well as we hope it does, there's no reason that the other two divisions couldn't possibly come in the future.

"That's not what we're planning for, but we're very open-minded that as well as the truck race went last year and if it goes as well as I think it will tonight, it's definitely something we want to make sure we're doing the right steps for."

Stewart said that the infield expansion plans were long in the making and were not intended to be an overture toward potentially expanding NASCAR's calendar of events at Eldora. The project is expected to be complete by spring 2015.

In terms of perhaps following the truck series' lead with a midweek race day, Stewart said he was open to any and all possibilities.

"I can run on whatever night they want to run on," Stewart said. "They can pick. We'll run on whatever night they choose. I think we can make it work. If you can take the trucks and make them work here, the Cup cars, the Nationwide cars aren't a big stretch from that. It's definitely feasible to do that; it's just a matter of if that's something the want to do.

"We're very appreciative and very content if we only run truck races from here on out. If we get the privilege to keep hosting truck races, we're very happy doing that. If the opportunity presents itself down the road to have Nationwide or a Cup race ... I don't think anyone in short-track racing would be able to top that. I think that would be the ultimate crowning achievement for a short-track promoter to be able to do that and pull it off."

Stewart has already pulled off a historic first, bringing a NASCAR national series event to a dirt track for the first time since 1970. The roaring success of the inaugural truck race here was just another feather in the cap of the Eldora, which was built by Earl Baltes in 1954 and rose to prominence as one of the premier dirt tracks in the country for its aptitude in hosting star-studded, big-money events.

Stewart, who took ownership of the track in 2004, said the expansion project would continue Eldora's tradition of grand-scale ideas.

"We've got a lot of big things in mind," Stewart said. "This is something that I look at not as an investment; this is something that I look at, this is a personal project for me. This is something that we will continue to re-invest as much as we can into this facility and keep the tradition and this history of this facility alive and thriving as long as we can."

Said Slack: "It'll be a significant investment, but will be a significant improvement and will stay the very same height of the existing building so it will not affect the fans or the grandstand sight lines in any way. We're really excited about this. This is probably the second-biggest undertaking since building the suites. Looking forward to starting work on it."

*Source:*
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/stewart-big-things-mind-eldora-205200013--nascar.html


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Takes Fulton Win​*
Daryn Pittman charged to his 11th win of the season Wednesday night at Fulton Speedway, as Sprakers, N.Y.-native Jessica Zemken scored her best ever World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series finish.

Pittman, who sits just 55 points out of the championship lead, said the win was the most uncomfortable he has had this season.

"I just knew we were going to get smoked," Pittman said in victory lane. "I honestly thought we were going to go from the lead to fourth or fifth in a lap. I just didn't know what to do. I was lost as a driver. The pace of the race just changed dramatically there."

"I was good on top in one and two and when I could run the top in one and two that really helped me hit the top in three and four."

Pittman said as he approached lapped traffic in his Great Clips No. 9, he noticed the cars were getting away from him.

"When I started running the bottom all the way around, I started making really bad laps in three and four on the bottom," he said. "I just kept waiting for somebody to show me their nose&#8230; It's an uncomfortable feeling as a driver when you're doing the wrong thing on the racetrack and you just don't know what to do. I was looking for the checkered about five laps before that and luckily it was just enough."

Pittman credited his crew chief Kale Kahne for making substantial changes after his dash win to give him the car he needed at the end of the feature.

Zemken said her Corr/Pak Merchandising team's third place finish means a lot - especially against the competition.

"It's like a win for us," she said. "To come here with the budget we have and the equipment that we have and be able to be here and be competitive with these guys - it's just awesome."

Zemken, who won her heat race earlier in the night and started the A main in sixth, said her experience at the track helped her understand how the surface would change throughout the night. She said she knew the bottom would be good later after the middle and top went away.

After losing her brakes with four to go, Zemken said she figured her night would be over.

"As soon as the brakes went to floor, I said this is what always happens," she said. "We have a good car, something bad's going to happen&#8230; They held up just enough to slow me down to be able to catch the bottom. And when I came up on Schatz I got underneath him a couple of times and I didn't even realize Saldana was a lapped car. I've got to say, that's the first time that I've been able to come around and lap Joey Saldana. I stuck behind him a little bit. I'll take third."

After winning the dash, Pittman started on the front row with David Gravel. As Pittman jumped out to an early lead, Gravel had his hands full with Cody Darrah. The two battled through the opening laps but Donny Schatz looked to take advantage in his STP/Armor All car. He got around Darrah by lap 10, as Gravel maintained the second position.

Farther back, Zemken was making her push forward, getting around Kraig Kinser in the fifth position and then taking the fourth spot from Darrah.

With less than 10 to go, Schatz got around Gravel for the second spot and set his sights on Pittman. As the A main entered its final laps and Pittman battled through lapped traffic, Schatz took one last look at Pittman.

Pittman took the checkered flag in first with Schatz second, Zemken in third, and after a drag race down the front stretch, Gravel in fourth and Darrah in fifth.

Schatz said he worked all night trying to find the right line on the track. He said he wished his team had been able to make a few more changes.

"I tried - that's all you can do," Schatz said. "The car was OK&#8230; We'll try harder next week."

The race for the championship remains tight between Pittman and Schatz. 55 points separate the two just past the halfway point of the season.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series crosses the border on Saturday for the start of a three race swing through Canada. Autodrome Drummond in Drummondville, Que., hosts the Outlaws on Saturday, July 26. The Outlaws then make stops at Cornwall Motor Speedway in Cornwall, Ont., on Sunday, July 27 and Ohswheken Speedway in Ohswheken, Ont., on Tuesday, July 29.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/07/Pittman-Takes-Fulton-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wallace Wins at Eldora​*
Darrell Wallace Jr. held off a furious charge from Kyle Larson to win Wednesday's Camping World Truck Series 1-800-CarCash Mudsummer Classic at Eldora Speedway.

Wallace scored the third win of his career and second of 2014 to give Kyle Busch Motorsports eight victories in the season's 10 races. He also drove Toyota to its 12th straight series win dating back to the end of last season.

"That's so cool, on dirt at Eldora," Wallace said. "It's awesome here. I came into this kind of skeptical. I knew we'd run top five. I was worried about the Toyota streak, I'm not going to lie."

Although Wallace had a dominant truck, Larson did all he could to run him down in the thrilling closing laps. The young driver bounced off the wall several times trying to wrestle the lead away, and his truck was visibly beaten and battered. Larson finally made too much contact with the unforgiving wall just two laps from the finish and a broken track bar ended his night with a 26th-place finish.

"I hit the wall way too many times," Larson said. "I hit it pretty hard on that last restart and I don't know if it shoved the fender in. But every time I would get to the cushion, it would just suck me in. I feel really stupid. It sucks to lose it that way, but Darrell did a really good job."

Wallace, who won last month at Gateway Motorsports Park, led 97 of the 150 laps run around the half-mile dirt oval.

"I wish my mom was here," said Wallace. "But this is a good-luck streak. She wasn't at Martinsville and she wasn't at Gateway. She's not coming any more."

With Larson falling out, Ron Hornaday finished 5.5 seconds behind in second for his best finish of the season in his battered Chevrolet.

"We didn't have a scratch on the truck after qualifying and the heat race so I said, 'You guys better look out because it's going to be big in the main event,' " Hornaday said. "I think I hit everything here. To be a part of this Turner Scott Motorsports team is pretty cool. We're turning it around and I'm having a blast."

Ryan Blaney, Ken Schrader and Ty Dillon rounded out the top five. Dillon's finish capped what turned out to be an eventful night that included a cut tire and a confusing call by NASCAR on pit road. He was penalized a lap for fueling during a stop but was awarded the "Lucky Dog" on the Lap 112 competition caution and was able to charge back to the front of the field.

"We had a good enough truck to win," Dillon said. "We ran into a misunderstanding there with our pit stop, but we kept our chin up and kept digging. I was proud of our attitude and Danny's (Stockman) determination to win."

John Hunter Nemechek, Jeb Burton, Johnny Sauter, Matt Crafton and defending race winner Austin Dillon completed the first 10 finishers. Wallace's KBM teammate, Erik Jones, started from the pole in his first race on dirt but was plagued by early problems including a flat tire on Lap 25 that took him from contention for the win.

Blaney took over the series lead by four points over Crafton with Sauter, Hornaday and German Quiroga completing the top five. Jones, Burton, Hornaday, Blaney and Sauter won heat races while Jon Wes Townley took the last-chance qualifying race.

The Camping World Truck Series now heads to Pocono Raceway for its next race on Saturday, Aug. 2.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC.../Articles/2014/07/Wallace-Wins-at-Eldora.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dillon, Larson Tangle, No. 3 Penalized​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart: 'It's Definitely Feasible'​*
While he's not planning for it, Tony Stewart would love for the addition of more NASCAR Racing at Eldora Speedway.

Stewart, along with track general manager Roger Slack, talked about the possibilty during a press conference for the unvieling of the new infield building that will be added for the 2015 season.

"I'd love for the Truck Series to not be the only NASCAR that comes here," Stewart said. "If this continues to go as well as we hope it does there's no reason that the other two divisions couldn't come possibly in the future.

"I think we can make it work. If you can take the trucks and make them work here, the Cup cars and Nationwide cars aren't much of a stretch from that. So it's definitely feasible to do that."

The new building, which will begin to be constructed in October, will house the media center that will also double as an infield hospitality suite. The building will also be the site of the infield care center along with a concession stand with double lines.

"It's going to be a significant investment, but is going to be significant improvement," Slack said. "It will stay the very same height of the existing building so it will not affect the fans in the grandstands sightlines.

"We are really excited about this. This is probably the second biggest undertaking since building the suites."

Stewart said the decision to build in the infield building had no bearing on the possibilty of getting a Nationwide of Cup Series race in the future.

"This is part of the continued process of us making the commitment of improving the facility to making it bigger and better," he said.

"But we are very appreciative and very content if we only run truck races from here on out. We get the privilege to keep hosting Truck races and we are very happy doing that."








*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...Love-to-See-More-NASCAR-Racing-at-Eldora.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Illionois Sprint Week Rings Opening Bell​*
Christopher Bell drove the Fox No. 53b to victory on the opening night of Illinois Sprint Week sanctioned by the Midwest Open Wheel ***'n Wednesday night at Highland Speedway.

Bell beat veteran sprint car racer Danny Lasoski to the checkered flag on the quarter-mile oval with Brady Bacon, Bret Tripplett and Logan Faucon rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Christopher Bell, Danny Lasoski, Brady Bacon, Bret Tripplett, Logan Faucon, Jerrod Hull, Parker Price-Miller, Joey Moughan, Ian Madsen, Ben Wagoner, Terry McCarl, Joe B. Miller, A.J. Bruns, Jay Waugh, Danny Smith, Paul Nienhiser, Levi Curry, Korey Weyant, Jimmy Hurley, Brett Samonds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/illionois-sprint-week-rings-opening-bell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rodney Sanders Continues Dream Season​*
Rodney Sanders's dream season and the nightmare for his competition continued Thursday as he topped the field on opening night of the fourth annual World Modified Dirt Track Championship presented by Red Tail Tackle at Deer Creek Speedway.

The 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, won his heat race and then used lapped traffic late in the 20-lap A Main Qualifier to overtake Terry Phillips and sail away to a six-car-length victory.

Johnny Scott paced the first half of the main event but Phillips, and then Sanders, joined the battle at the front as the top three used every inch of the high-banked clay oval to find the fastest way around and through lapped traffic.

As has been the case during Sanders's six-race United States Modified Touring Series win streak, 'The Rocket' seemed to get better as the race wore on and took control with six laps remaining in the 30-lapper.

Former track champion and 2012 USRA Modified national champion Brand Davis came on strong late in the race and snuck by Phillips for the runner-up spot but was unable to track down the defending USMTS national champion.

Phillips wound up third while Zack VanderBeek came home in fourth and Jason Hughes, who won this event one year ago, rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Brandon Davis, Terry Phillips, Zack VanderBeek, Jason Hughes, Johnny Scott, Austin Siebert, Tommy Myer, Joey Jensen, Kelly Shryock, Brad Dierks, Jason Krohn, Hunter Rasdon, Stormy Scott, Keith Foss, Jason Miller, Brent Larson, Jon Tesch, Jason Grimes, Adam Hensel, Lucas Schott, Thomas Tillison Jr., Daniel Hilsabeck, Joel Alberts, Jeremy Houle, Brandon Jensen, Mike Stearns, John Allen, Adam Penn, Steve Wetzstein, Corey Dripps, Casey Arneson,

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/rodney-sanders-continues-dream-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Stakes Claim At Independence​*
Iowa - Darrell Lanigan is fast at almost all of the tracks on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series schedule, but he may be best at Independence Motor Speedway.

Lanigan, the two-time WoO LMS champion and current series points leader, claimed Independence's WoO LMS event for the third straight year Thursday night, topping Frank Heckenast Jr. of Frankfort, Ill., at the three-eighths-mile oval to earn $10,650 for his 10th WoO LMS victory of the season.

The second-starting Lanigan, 44, of Union, Ky., led every lap of the 50-lap race to extend his lead atop the national tour's all-time wins list with his 63rd-career WoO LMS A-Main victory. Lanigan's self-designed Club 29 Race Car crossed the finish line 3.2 seconds ahead of Heckenast, who also drove a Club 29 car in an event slowed by a single caution on lap 18.

Rick Eckert of York, Pa., advanced from sixth to finish third in the Rocket Chassis house car. Third-starting Tim McCreadie of Watertown, N.Y., used a high-side charge to move his Rocket Chassis to second early in the race before fading back to fourth at the finish. Billy Moyer of Batesville, Ark., finished fifth in his Longhorn Chassis.
Starting from the outside of the front row, Lanigan pulled ahead of Heckenast on the start of the 50-lap race and used the middle groove of the racetrack to quickly build a comfortable lead on the low-running Heckenast.

The high-running McCreadie briefly closed in on Lanigan when he took second around lap 10, but he faded following the lap-18 restart.

The resurgent Heckenast pressured Lanigan as the leaders raced through traffic around race's halfway point, but Lanigan's superior experience showed as he knifed his way through traffic and pulled away in the second half of the race.

"He's got a good car and he's definitely coming on here at the end of the year," Lanigan said of Heckenast. "I never did see his nose there, but I had a guy on the backstretch giving my signals. He gave me a big signal there at the end, so I just kinda bided my time with those lapped car."

Heckenast, who switched to a Club 29 car in late June, fell short of claiming his first career WoO LMS victory, but the 26-year-old driver strengthened his command of the WoO LMS Rookie of the Year chase with his solid performance.

"Everything went our way and we had a pretty good night," said Heckenast, who recorded his first top-five of the season in a WoO LMS A-Main. "Darrell, he's got a lot of experience racing in traffic and being out front. I don't have the confidence just yet to move around on the racetrack.

"He was so much better through traffic, so he'd get out on me. But after the restart&#8230; my car was really good. I hung with him there for a while and didn't wanna show him everything. But he's so good, he normally gets faster from lap 40 to 50."

The third-place finish leaves Eckert still looking for first WoO LMS victory of the season, but the 2011 series champion was pleased with his team's progress.

"It's not from lack of effort because we've been working hard to get there," Eckert said of the frustration of his current winless streak. "We couldn't race by them tonight, but we were pretty close. We'll take that.

"The guys have been working real hard and giving me a good car. Tonight was about as good as we've got. We had a really decent car, so I think we can work from that."

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Frank Heckenast Jr., Rick Eckert, Tim McCreadie, Billy Moyer, Jimmy Mars, Tim Fuller, Shane Clanton, Eric Wells, Morgan Bagley, Brian Birkhofer, Chase Junghans, Wendell Wallace, Clint Smith, Boom Briggs, Tyler Bruening, Dustin Virkus, Jason Rauen, Spencer Diercks, Chad Smith, Chub Frank, Curt Martin, Chris Simpson, Mike Fryer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/lanigan-stakes-claim-at-independence/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Gets Another One Up North​*
Dale Blaney continued his phenomenal season Wednesday, taking his eighth University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions feature win at Williston Basin Speedway. "The Low Rider" has now won seven of the last 10 series events and ran his career total to 107.

With one more feature win Blaney, who currently leads the UNOH All Star national points as he seeks to become the series' first five-time champion, would match his All Star win total for 2008 and 2012. Blaney has won an incredible 35 percent of the UNOH All Star features in 2014. Overall in 2014, Blaney has recorded 12 feature victories, including the 8 UNOH All Star triumphs.

Blaney, who started third in his Tony Kennedy owned machine, would drive to the high side of Jac Haudenschild to take the lead and never looked back.

Tim Kaeding would drive the Tom and Sherry Leidig owned, Southern Pacific Farms/Rick's Body Shop sponsored No. 59 around Haudenschild late for second.

The "Wild Child" would bring the Rick Rogers owned, Mondak Portables/Triple X Racing/Renegade Rentals sponsored #9W home in third.

"Can you believe I passed Jac Haudenschild on the high side? The track changed a lot from the dash to the feature and I found the high line in three and four before Haud. This is the most wins I've had total since 1996 so we're on the verge of a big year," said Blaney.

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Tim Kaeding, Jac Haudenschild, Greg Nikitenko, Kyle Fedyk, Ryder Olson, Tanner Wisk, Kevin Lawson, Dusty Lawson, Loren Rogers, Bill Holler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/blaney-gets-another-one-up-north/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wilmot Badger Midget Stop Postponed​*
The scheduled Badger Midget Series event this Saturday at Wilmot Raceway has been postponed, allowing teams to focus on the following evening's events at Angell Park Speedway.

"Due to some recent team attrition and scheduling we felt it was in the best interest for the track and Badger to exclude the midgets from Saturday's events and instead run only at Angell Park speedway this weekend" said Badger President Harlan Kittleson.

Saturday's event at Wilmot Raceway will now include the Badger 600 Micro Series, with the tracks modified, street stock,and mini sprint divisions participating.

The following evening action moves to Angell Park Speedway, for the 78th Anniversary Season Championship Race presented by Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie at the famed third-mile oval.

Fans are encouraged to come to the track early Sunday as numerous social events involving past participants from Badger will begin in the Pavilion at 1 p.m. running until 5 p.m. Pits open at 3 p.m., grandstands at 5 p.m., practice begins at 6 p.m., with racing to follow.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-midgets/wilmot-badger-midget-stop-postponed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Byrne Is 100th Silver Crown Winner​*
David Byrne etched his name in the books as the 100th different winner in USAC Silver Crown Series history on Thursday night in the J.D. Byrider 100 Rich Vogler Classic at Lucas Oil Raceway.

The Wisconsin driver made a dive to the inside of leader Tanner Swanson in the final set of corners and came out on top by .184-seconds at the line in the Truck Country Shullsburg - Bytec, Inc. No. 40 Beast/Chevy.

"It means so much that I can't even put it into words," Byrne said. "This is the best moment of my racing career, by far. There's so much history in this series, so many teams out here doing it for so long, and so many big teams who make it tough to win these races. It's the coolest feeling ever to join them as winners."

Tanner Swanson, the May winner at LOR, took the pole for the 100-lapper and again looked like the one to beat, opening up an advantage before a red flag came out after a turn-one fracas on lap six led to extensive cleanup.

Tanner led his teammate Ryan Newman after that, as Tanner's brother Kody slid from third to fifth as he, Bobby Santos and Byrne battled inside the top-five. Another yellow on lap 17 involved Tracy Hines and Jarett Andretti, and that led to a long green-flag run through the race's middle stages.

As T. Swanson ran off to a huge lead, Newman held down second and the trio continued to race behind him for third through fifth. Byrne and K. Swanson cleared Santos at the halfway mark, and they continued to fight as they worked through traffic. Swanson finally pinned Byrne behind a slower car to take third with 25 to go.

The top fours were all turning about the same lap times under green with 20 to go, but the biggest shake-up came on lap 82 as Caleb Armstrong stopped in turn two, erasing T. Swanson's huge lead.

On the restart, Byrne was the man on the move, as he went from fourth to second in two laps and started to reel in T. Swanson. Kody Swanson finally cleared Newman for third was making gains on the top-two, but time was running out.

Byrne finally got enough of a run down the backstretch on lap 99 to look to Tanner's inside, but he couldn't make it stick. Tanner moved a bit lower through turns one and two on the final lap, and Byrne came down the backstretch with a full head of steam and a big run into turn-three. He charged under Tanner and cleared him into turn-four, coming to the checkers with the crowd on their feet.

"I didn't know what we had for the 11 at the end, but I thought we were better than the two in front of us on that last restart. After I got to second, he was struggling to drive off the corner, and then he'd pull me a couple times and I didn't think I had enough. I dive-bombed him the lap before and he bobbled a little, just not having much drive. I knew we had a great shot at him going into three on the last lap, though, and I had to go for it," Byrne continued.

Tanner Swanson just missed his third win at LOR in the last two seasons, finishing in the runner-up spot aboard the Bowman Racing - Banjo Corporation #11 Beast/Chevy.

"Sometimes, you just have the bad luck of catching a yellow with a few laps to go while you have a big lead. We just weren't quite good enough at the end," Tanner said.

His brother Kody rounded out the podium, increasing his point lead to 39 markers in the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Beast/Hampshire.

"When your team works as hard as mine does, you want to win every race. We just came up a little bit short tonight. David ran a great race, though, and it's good to see him get his first one," Kody said.
Newman wound up fourth with Santos fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/byrne-is-100th-silver-crown-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Abreu In Illinois Sprint Week​*
California open-wheel ace Rico Abreu came on strong at the end of the race and won Thursday night's Illinois Sprint Week feature at Tri-City Speedway.

Abreu took the lead late in the race and drove his No. 24 to victory in the Midwest Open Wheel ***'n-sanctioned event at the three-eighths-mile track.

Danny Lasoski finished second for the second consecutive night with A.J. Bruns, Ian Madsen and Terry McCarl rounding out the top five.

Tony Stewart finished sixth with opening-night Sprint Week winner Christopher Bell seventh.

*The finish:*
Rico Abreu, Danny Lasoski, A.J. Bruns, Ian Madsen, Terry McCarl, Tony Stewart, Christopher Bell, Joey Moughan, Korey Weyant, Joe B. Miller, Jerrod Hull, Tyler Courtney, Ben Wagoner, Chris Urish, Parker Price-Miller, Paul Nienhiser, Austin Brown, Kody Kinser, Lynton Jeffrey, Logan Faucon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/its-abreu-in-illinois-sprint-week/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Autodrome Drummond to Schatz​*
Donny Schatz charged past lapped cars and his competition Saturday night at Autodrome Drummond on the way to his 10th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season.

Schatz, who spent much of the race in his fifth place starting position, had his patience pay off as his STP/Armor All car and the track came around.

"You need traffic, you need your racecar to change," Schatz said. "You put 30 gallons of fuel in these things, they're not as fun to drive as they are at the end. We had to wait for the racecar to change a little bit - the track was going to change a little bit. This STP team did a phenomenal job making the right changes for the feature."

As Schatz got around Cody Darrah and then Kerry Madsen he said he didn't focus on what was behind him.

"If I do my job right and get [my] car stuck, you don't have to worry about what's going on behind you," Schatz said. "And my car was very good, very stuck - I could go around the racetrack. I just had to pick the right line to get through those guys and I did&#8230; like I said, it was a fun race."

In addition to picking up his 10th win of the season, Schatz improved his points lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 63. Third place Paul McMahan is 121 points out of the lead.

In front of a full house at Autodrome Drummond, Cody Darrah led the field to the green flag in his Ollie's Bargain Outlet car with Paul McMahan on the outside front row. Darrah led the first lap as McMahan worked to hold back Daryn Pittman.

Kraig Kinser brought out the only caution of the race on lap three after coming to a stop in the back shoot. After a brief stop in the work area, Kinser returned to the track. Darrah maintained his lead on the restart as McMahan and Madsen advanced their positions, getting around Pittman, who had a bad restart.

As Darrah hit lapped traffic on lap eight, Madsen, who had moved into the second position, looked for a way around. It took Madsen nine more laps. As the two drivers crossed the start/finish line, Madsen dove his American Racing Custom Wheels car low into turn one and slid Darrah through the corner. When the two hit backstretch, Madsen was in the lead.

Schatz, who maintained his fifth place starting position through the early portion of the race, began to make his move on lap 14. He got around Pittman near the halfway point of the feature and then set his sights on Paul McMahan, who he got around just a few laps later.

On lap 22, Madsen came off of turn two and got off track down the back stretch. His slowed momentum allowed Darrah to close the gap. As Darrah dove low into turn three he and Madsen touched tires. Madsen maintained position as Schatz, in third place, closed the gap on the two drivers. Schatz took over the second place position from Darrah on lap 24. Then, after reeling in Madsen, Schatz passed him on the backstretch going into turn three. Schatz led lap 27 and was never seriously challenged again.

Madsen, who scored the quick time during qualifying earlier in the night and started the feature in fourth, led nine laps through the mid-point of the race.

"Yeah I was trying to push and you want to build up a lead," Madsen said. "I had pretty nice, comfortable groove on the top but I just didn't do a good enough job in traffic and made a mistake and let Donny drive right by. Congrats to Donny, congrats to Cody running third. It's still a great result for our team."

Darrah, who won last year's feature at Autodrome Drummond, led the first 17 laps of Saturday night's A main. He said he moved around throughout the night looking for the right line.

"I was just kind of moving around," Darrah said. "From the start I felt pretty free and I was a little worried. As I brought my wing back to get my right rear on the track, when I had to slow down to move to the bottom I'd get myself tight... Back when I got to third Kerry made some mistakes and got off track and I was never able to capitalize but I love Drummondville. It's an awesome place to come to."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series continues its swing through Canada Sunday night at Cornwall Motor Speedway in Cornwall, Ont. The Outlaws then head Ohswheken Speedway on Tuesday, July 29 for the Six Nations Showdown.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...14/07/Autodrome-Drummond-to-Donny-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Simpson In Corn Belt Clash​*
It was the third year for stars of the Corn Belt Clash to highlight the racing season at Lafayette County Speedway and this year was the best yet.

Defending race champ, Dave Eckrich was the early leader and looked good to repeat. Before long Billy Moyer Jr. worked his way to the led and passed Eckrich and was in command.

While all this was going on CBC Champion Chad Simpson was stalking and pounced for the lead and win over Moyer Jr. It was a night of stars and Hall of Famers all trying to tame the tight and fast half-mile Wisconsin oval and the crowd left cheering.

With Simpson taking home the first prize and Moyer Jr. maintained his second spot. Dave Eckrich rallied to keep third but fourth and fifth was contested to the bitter end. Jason Utter and Home Track Champ, Mike Fryer battled lap after lap. Utter took the forth place position but the Mike Fryer fought hard to get fifth, keeping the local faithful on the edge of their seats.

*The finish:*
Chad Simpson, Billy Moyer Jr., Dave Eckrich, Jason Utter, Mike Fryer, Paul Parker, Travis Denning, Pete Parker, Bob Cullen, Lance Matthees, Mark Rose, Scott Riechers, Brad Stewart, Greg Wagner, Jason Robbins, David Fiber, Spencer Diercks, Todd Alexander, Lyle Zanker, Gary Webb, Jake Meier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/its-simpson-in-corn-belt-clash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Is Crowned Modified King​*
In the highly-competitive sport of dirt modified racing, Rodney Sanders earned the title of King of America just four short months ago and now the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, is the King of the World.

Saturday night at the Deer Creek Speedway, Sanders rocketed into the lead on lap 10, and rolled in victory lane 90 laps later as the winner of the fourth annual World Modified Dirt Track Championship presented by Red Tail Tackle.

Not only did he pad his checkbook to the tune of $20,000 for his efforts, he also extended his United States Modified Touring Series win streak to eight-the second-most in the 16-year history of the USMTS, three short of Kelly Shryock's mark of 11 in a row.

While Sanders was already locked in to Saturday night's 100-lapper by virtue of his "A" Main win on Thursday, Craig Thatcher wired the field in the make-up "A" Main that was rain-delayed from Friday night and sat on the pole for the championship race.

The multi-time Wissota national champion grabbed the early lead with Brent Larson and Sanders following closely behind. A great three-car battle ensued with Larson snaring the top spot from Thatcher with seven laps complete, but Sanders disposed of Larson three laps later and took control.

Larson kept Sanders within striking distance until Brandon Davis claimed the second spot with 30 laps in the books. Jason Hughes followed into third on lap 37, and then the race's first caution occurred one lap later when Jason Schlangen's drive shaft wound up in the middle of turn two.

Under caution, Larson ducked into the pits and was forced to restart at the tail of the field, leaving Davis Hughes, VanderBeek and Thatcher in the top five.

Back under Green, Hughes scooted around Davis and set his sights on Sanders while Terry Phillips passed Thatcher to move into the top five.

While Sanders and Hughes broke away from the pack over the next 20 laps, Phillips worked his way into the third spot and slowly closed the gap between himself and the lead duo.

With the leaders slicing and dicing through heavy lapped traffic, the race's second and final yellow flag waved with 14 laps to go when Larson again had mechanical woes and slowed at the top of turn one.

Hughes applied pressure to Sanders after the restart, and got underneath the defending USMTS national champion briefly on lap 94, but Sanders seemed able to find yet another gear and never saw the nose of Hughes's machine again.

While Sanders claimed his second crown jewel event of the year-he pocketed $15,000 for winning the King of America IV in March at the Humboldt (Kan.) Speedway-it was also his 16th win of the 2014 campaign and 35th of his USMTS career.

Hughes, who won last year's WMDTC, had to settle for the runner-up finish with Phillips hanging on for a third-place finish.

Jason Krohn, who started 18th after advancing from the "B" Main, finished fourth and earned the National Fleet Graphics Hard Charger Award.

Davis was fifth, VanderBeek wound up sixth, Thatcher took seventh, Jordan Grabouski finished in the eighth spot, Stormy Scott was ninth and Austin Siebert finished where he started in 10th.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jason Hughes, Terry Phillips, Jason Krohn, Brandon Davis, Zack VanderBeek, Craig Thatcher, Jordan Grabouski, Stormy Scott, Austin Siebert, Brad Dierks, Lucas Schott, Joey Jensen, Brent Larson, Kelly Shryock, Keith Foss, Thomas Tillison Jr., Eric Pember, Johnny Scott, Jeremy Houle, Dereck Ramirez, Tommy Myer, Jason Miller, Bob Gierke, Jason Cummins, Jason Schlangen, Jon Tesch.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/sanders-is-crowned-modified-king/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCreadie Rolls From 17th To $25,650​*
Tim McCreadie had high praise for Fairbury American Legion Speedway after emerging victorious in Saturday night's epic 25th annual Prairie Dirt Classic.

"They said they do it right here and they're right - they did it right tonight," raved McCreadie, who earned $25,650 for capturing a thrilling 100-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series event that featured eight lead changes among four drivers and countless twists and turns. "This is an awesome race track, and that race was a lot of fun."

Charging forward from the 17th-starting spot, McCreadie, 40, of Watertown, N.Y., overtook defending PDC champion Shannon Babb for the lead on lap 76 but was far from home free. He swapped the top spot four times with the 40-year-old Babb before gaining command for good on lap 95.

Of course, on an unforgettable night at a quarter-mile oval dubbed 'America's Dirt Track,' the final lead change didn't mean the race was over. McCreadie gave himself an undeniably anxious moment on lap 98 when brushed the outside wall in turn two, allowing Jimmy Owens, who had just passed Babb for second on a lap-96 restart, to mount a last-ditch bid for victory.

Owens, 42, surged to the outside of McCreadie entering turn three, nearly nosed ahead to lead lap 99 with a crossover move off turn four and appeared primed to slide by McCreadie through turns one and two, but the former WoO LMS champion wasn't going to be denied. McCreadie absolutely rocketed off the outside off turn two - squeezing the scant space between Owens and the wall - vaulted ahead down the backstretch and beat Owens back to the finish line by 0.691 of a second.

Mason Zeigler finished third after overtaking both WoO LMS point leader Darrell Lanigan and Babb following the lap-96 caution flag. The 21-year-old driver started from the pole position and led laps 1-29 but had to rally after losing his rhythm and falling as far back as eighth place midway through the 100-lapper.

Babb, who started second and led four times for a race-high 44 laps, slipped to fourth at the finish. Lanigan, who started third and led lap laps 41-54, completed the top five.

McCreadie's second WoO LMS triumph of 2014 and the 27th of his career gave his up-and-down season a major boost.

"We had to go to work because we haven't been where we wanted to be," said McCreadie, who passed ninth-place finisher Rick Eckert for second in the WoO LMS points standings. "We're starting to hit on all cylinders now, so I'm excited for this

Everything fell in place Saturday night for McCreadie, who made a steady march to the front of the talent-laden pack from his starting spot deep in the field.

"I couldn't get where I wanted to be on the (early) restarts," McCreadie said. "(Billy) Moyer (who started 22nd) was getting all the good spots. He'd split guys early, and I was like, 'This Moyer is gonna go right up through here.' Then I got three or four (restarts) in a row where I wanted to be. &#8230; and I don't know, it was like we didn't really fade, but those guys just kind of died and we stayed strong."

McCreadie grabbed the lead for the first time on lap 77 with an inside move past Babb, who had replaced Lanigan in the catbird's seat on lap 55 with a powerful outside thrust. Babb returned the favor to pop back ahead of McCreadie on lap 78, McCreadie regained command on lap 80 as the pacesetters dealt with lapped traffic and Babb stole the lead again as lap 85 was scored.

When Babb shot in front on lap 85, even McCreadie was surprised. A daring slider entering turn one put Babb into the top spot.

"He scared the hell out of me when he did the one down there," McCreadie said of Babb's move. "I didn't even know he was coming. I was like, 'Holy cow!'

"I figured he knew one was coming back if I get close."

That moment came on lap 95 when McCreadie pulled a slider underneath Babb rounding turns three and four. He immediately put several car lengths on Babb, but the race's ninth and final caution flag, which came on lap 96 after Gregg Satterlee slapped the homestretch wall and stopped with front-end damage, set up a final sprint.

McCreadie appeared to be in great shape when he pulled away on the restart because Babb's attempt to run the inside groove through turns one and two caused him to cede second place to Owens, who bumped-and-ran away from Babb off turn four heading to lap 97. But disaster nearly struck McCreadie when he got too high in the second turn and bounced through the cushion of dirt built up against the outside wall.

"That's the story of my life -- a bunch of brain fades in between some good laps," McCreadie said. "I had a big one off of two. I didn't think I was gonna get off the wall."

Owens certainly saw an opportunity to swipe the big money from McCreadie's grasp.

"Shannon went in there (on the restart) and jumped to the bottom and slid across and I was able to get around him, but I lost a little ground to McCreadie," said Owens, who made his first dirt late model appearance at Fairbury. "Then (McCreadie) went in there (on lap 98) and jumped the cushion, and I thought, Aw man, I need to be just a little bit closer.

"I got under him there (through turns one and two on the final lap) and thought about putting a slider on him, but I thought best of it."
Indeed, Owens didn''t let his car drift directly in front of McCreadie off turn two, and as a result McCreadie was able to step on the gas and beat Owens off the corner.

"Jimmy gave me a lot of room off of two," McCreadie said. "He could've knocked me straight into the catch fence, but he's a true professional.

Babb, meanwhile, was left to hang on for a fourth-place finish after running the final three circuits with a left front that was cut when he and Owens made contact after the restart. He could only wonder if there was something he could have done different to score a second straight PDC triumph.

"The way it happened, I knew Timmy was gonna come back at me at some point," Babb said. "When I had the lead I just kind of laid low for a minute. I didn't run a hundred percent on the cushion - I guess I should've just kept going hard, but I didn't want to make a mistake, jump the cushion and crash myself. It's a fine line.
=
"Then we (McCreadie) did get by me (on lap 95), the biggest mistake I made was on that (lap-96) restart when I went to the bottom in one and killed my momentum. I lost a little momentum, and (Owens) pounded. They rolled me, and I ended up getting a flat left front when Owens went across my nose there in four."

Zeigler quietly snuck back to third at the finish, giving him a career-best WoO LMS outing. He knew his performance could have been better, though.

"That's experience I guess," Zeigler said. "I just got out-wheeled tonight, straight up. The middle (lane) just sort of went away halfway through the race when I was leading and I was just too stubborn to get out of it.

"Once I got back to the bottom we were OK, but it took me the rest of the race to get back up there (in contention)."

Ryan Unzicker pocketed $1,500 for winning the 30-lap Prairie Dirt Shootout for PDC non-qualifiers that closed the evening's action.

At the conclusion of the night, FALS and WoO LMS officials announced that the Prairie Dirt Classic will be run on July 24-25, 2015, and once again pay $25,000 to win.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/mccreadie-rolls-from-17th-to-25650/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nichols Escapes With Victory At Citrus Co.​*
The Safety-Kleen TBARA Sprint Series kicked off the second half of their season at Citrus County Speedway in an eventful manner.

Following a pair of post-race disqualifications, Tommy Nichols was awarded the win.

Shane Butler, Ben Fritz, Rex Hollinger and Jason Kimball rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/nichols-escapes-with-victory-at-citrus-co/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Is 140th Angell Park Midget Winner​*
Austin Brown won the "78th Anniversary Night" 30-lap Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie/Mid-State Equipment Badger Midget Series feature Sunday at Angell Park Speedway.

Brown became the fourth first-time feature winner at the track this season. Jake Blackhurst took the lead at the start, and opened up a four car-length advantage over the Brown when the caution appeared on lap five for a slowing car. Blackhurst, Brown, Tyler Thomas, and Brandon Waelti led a four-car breakaway from the remainder of the field. Thomas moved into third place on lap 12.

Blackhurst held a two-car length lead at the midway point. Brown using lapped traffic passed Blackhurst for the lead entering turn three on lap 21.

Two laps later Blackhurst's run ended when he stalled on the track bringing out the caution flag.

On the restart Brown jumped to a three-car length lead over Thomas. Brown continued increasing his lead each lap, finishing two seconds ahead of Thomas who earlier in the night captured fast time and victories in the trophy dash and heat race. Andrew Felker, Brandon Waelti, and David Gough completed top five.

"This is great to finally get a victory here," said Brown, who drove the Kenny Brown Racing owned Boss/Toyota No. 7, becoming the 140th different midget feature winner in the tracks 68-year history.

Norm Ehrke scored a wire-to-wire victory winning the 20-lap Badger 600 Micro Series. The victory was his second of the season for the Edgerton, Wis. driver. Ehrke finished ahead of Zach Boden, Matt Paderta, Jake Reif and series point leader Brandon Sletten.

*The finish:*
Austin Brown, Tyler Thomas, Andrew Felker, Brandon Waelti, David Gough, Kevin Olson, Cody Weisensel, Kurt Mayhew, Katlynn Lehr, Jake Blackhurst, Robbie Ray, Bobby Ollerman, Buddy Luebke, Eric Johnson, Katlynn Lehr, Brandon Waelti.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/brown-is-140th-angell-park-midget-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Tops Summer Slam​*
R.J. Johnson was the class of the field in winning the Summer Slam USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series feature Saturday night at Canyon Speedway Park.

Matt Rossi led the first 28 laps, but Johnson took the lead with two laps remaining and beat Rossi to the checkered flag.

Shon Deskins, Josh Shipley and Mike Martin completed the top five.

*The finish:*
R.J. Johnson, Matt Rossi, Shon Deskins, Josh Shipley, Mike Martin, Bruce St. James, Josh Pelkey, Tom Ogle, Nick Aiuto, Charles Davis Jr., Mark Morin, Dustin Burkhart, Michael Curtis, Andy Reinbold, Tye Mihocko, Brian Hosford.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/johnson-tops-summer-slam/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Block Dominates Charlotte Rallycross Show​*
Ken Block was perfect all weekend during the Red Bull Global Rallycross event at The Dirt Track at Charlotte and he completed the impressive showing by cruising to victory in Saturday's 10-lap finale.

Block started the weekend by winning both of his heat races Friday evening in his Hoonigan Racing Ford Fiesta ST. He backed up those performances by cruising to victory in his Semifinal event Saturday afternoon to earn the top spot on the standing start for the feature.

The feature started off with a bang as the field attempted to make it through turn one. Unfortunately for Nelson Piquet Jr. he didn't make it through the corner as he got squeezed into the barrier at the entrance to the corner, bringing his SH Racing Rallycross Ford Fiesta ST to a complete and sudden stop.

Series officials waved the red flag before a lap was completed in order to clean up the mess caused by Piquet's crash. Luckily the former Formula One and NASCAR competitor was able to get his car re-fired and pull away from the accident none the worse for wear.

After the track was cleared the field made its second attempt at the start.

Once again Block blasted off the starting line and emerged from the first corner with the race lead as Tanner Foust and Jodi Wiman gave chase.

Wiman took second from Foust the following lap as Foust's Andretti Autosport Volkswagen began to drop back, the victim of a cut tire. Behind Wiman the car on the move was that of Sverre Isachsen, who used the joker corner to take third before snatching second away from Wiman.

By this point Block was long gone as the field battled for position behind him. The man on the move suddenly became Piquet, who had recovered from his run in with the wall on the first start attempt and was running fifth. On lap seven Piquet took advantage of the joker turn, jumping from fifth to third around both Scott Speed and Wiman.

All of that was taking place behind Block, who cruised to the checkered flag more than six seconds ahead of second-place Isachsen.

Block said the mostly dirt surface at The Dirt Track at Charlotte played right into his experience, which has been mostly on dirt and gravel.

"I wish more of these GRC tracks were like this," Block said. "I enjoy the tarmac stuff but it just is not what I grew up doing. I love being on dirt. We were very quick to get the car set up right. The team did a tremendous job getting my Ford Fiesta up to the front.

"The gravel, it gives us so much more of an opportunity to find different lines and try different stuff and the track would constantly change. I love that," Block said.

The second-place finish for Isachsen was his first podium of the year for the Subaru Rally Team USA driver.

"The weekend was great. The Subaru team is working really hard," Isachsen said. "I'm second on the podium now, so I'm really happy."

Piquet's third-place finish allowed him to extend his lead in the Red Bull Global Rallycross standings unofficially to 43 points over Speed, who ended up fifth. Piquet said the day was stressful and that wasn't helped by issues he saw during one of the starts that resulted in him visiting race control.

"Until the final it was a roller coaster emotional ride because I went from stressed to calm to nervous and angry," Piquet said. "I went to race control twice because I felt in my opinion that they were a little bit unfair on one of the starts. I got my GoPro and brought it up there and showed it to them to show them there was something wrong. They admitted it, but they said there was nothing that could be done.

"In the final everything worked out well. The first start, obviously I got thrown into the barriers by Scott Speed. Luckily my Ford was very strong.

We just lost a bit of tow end in the car and managed to keep going. The second start was great, we gained a few positions. I just kept calm and used the joker at the right time."

Semifinal features held Saturday were won by Block and Foust. The Last Chance Qualifier was won by Piquet.

Sixteen-year-old Mitchell DeJong drove to victory in the GRC Lites feature, beating brothers Kevin and Oliver Eriksson to the checkers.

*The finish:*
Ken Block, Sverre Isachsen, Nelson Piquet Jr., Joni Wiman, Scott Speed, Bucky Lasek, Steve Arpin, Tanner Foust, Brian Deegan, Austin Dyne.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/block-dominates-charlotte-rallycross-show/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Sweeps Weekend​*
Donny Schatz scored his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win in as many nights Sunday after battling David Gravel and Kerry Madsen at Cornwall Motor Speedway. It was Schatz's 11th win of 2014, tying him with Daryn Pittman for the most on the season.

Schatz, who won the Outlaws' first and most recent appearance at the track in 2012, said Canada has been very good to him.

"_ always look forward to coming," Schatz said. "When we saw those rain clouds earlier in the day we were trying to get them to go away and obviously it worked. Can't control Mother Nature, but she was obviously a race fan tonight. I hope you guys enjoyed it - it was great to be here tonight. The track was fun for me."

The driver of the No. 15 STP/Armor All car complimented his team for the work they have been doing to get him to 11 wins.

"This team is really operating right now," Schatz said. "They're doing a phenomenal job. Everything they keep doing to these racecars is making big changes. Makes for a happy driver."

Schatz extended his championship points lead again Sunday night. He now has an 83 point lead over Pittman. Third place Paul McMahan is 135 points out of the lead.

Kerry Madsen and David Gravel led the field to the green flag as Madsen jumped out to an early lead. Gravel got off track in the opening laps and slipped back to the fifth position. The first caution of the night flew on lap six.

As the green flag again flew, Schatz made his move, reeling in Madsen, as the Australia-native approached lapped traffic. After completing lap 10, Schatz slid Madsen and made it stick, taking over the lead on lap 11.

Shortly after, three cautions fell in quick succession. When the green flag again came out on lap 20, Schatz led Madsen, Paul McMahan, Kraig Kinser and David Gravel. In sixth, Logan Schuchart had advanced two positions from his eighth place starting position. By lap 30 Gravel was making a charge back after his earlier problem, moving into the third position, while Schuchart continued his advance forward to fourth.

The final caution of the night came out on lap 38 and set up a green, white, checkered finish. When the green flag dropped Schatz quickly built on his lead, with Madsen in second, and Gravel and Schuchart battling for third. Schuchart quickly slid Gravel and took over third.

Schatz took the checkered flag in first with Madsen second and Schuchart third.

Madsen's second place finish was his second in as many nights in his American Racing Custom Wheels car. He led the first ten laps of Sunday's feature.

"We'll take second all night long," Madsen said. "We want to win them but we got beat by a better car tonight. Anytime we can finish on the podium it's a great result&#8230; It's extremely tough competition so we're definitely not disappointed. This is a great momentum builder for us and gives us a lot of confidence in the team for the rest of the year and the big races coming up."

Madsen thanked his crew members and team owners Bob and Peter Gavranich.

Schuchart got his third podium finish of the season at Cornwall in his Your Auto Source car - the first came at Thunderbowl Raceway, where he finished second, and the second came at the Dirt Track at Charlotte, where he finished third.

Schuchart, who took the KSE Hard Charger Award of the night after advancing five positions, said the caution flags late in the race helped him make up ground and make the passes he needed to score a podium finish.

"We got racing pretty good but everyone is pretty equal so it makes it kind of hard. It was a slick track - it made it racy, it made it fun to drive on," Schuchart said. "I think the last couple yellows helped us to get a couple more cars."

"Anytime you run good, you like it. All these tracks are new tracks to us, especially up here in Canada. But we're having fun, we like it and we're happy to be here."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series continues its swing through Canada at Ohswheken Speedway on Tuesday, July 29 for the Six Nations Showdown. The Outlaws then travel to Pevely, Mo. for the Prelude to the Ironman and the Ironman 55 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 on August 1 and 2.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/07/Schatz-Sweeps-Weekend.aspx_


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mobil 1 Driver of The Race Eldora Edition​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rico Abreu Wins All Star At Husets Speedway​*
Rico Abreau took the lead from Brady Bacon on lap 12 of the UNOH A-Main event with the All Star Circuit of Champions and wheeled the Abreau Vineyards to the victory.

"It's special to get the win on Mark's home turf," said Abreau about beating Mark Dobmeier. "I saw him down there once had to get my elbows up."

Dobmeier crossed the line in second ahead of Bacon. Tim Kaeding was fourth with Terry McCarl in fifth.

The race was red flagged with four laps to go when Austen Wheatley of Lake Stevens, Washington flipped in turn two. Wheatley was unharmed in the crash but the car was destroyed.

In the micro sprints, Trey Thesenvitz took his second win of the year by passing Nick Kirkegaard on the final corner of the race.

Darrin Korthals took home his fifth win of the season in the Bolte's Rolloff Service Street Stocks.

In the B-Modifieds, Nick Barger took advantage of Miah Christensen's bobble. Barger of Madison, South Dakota, claimed his second win of 2014.

Logan Fitzpatrick moved from fifth on the original line-up to take the lead late in the Hobby Stock feature. The win is Fitpatrick's first ever at Huset's Speedway.

Up next, the "Night of 1000 Stars" event in which all divisions have the chance to race for at least $1,000, with the night headlined by the Coffee Cup Fuel Stop Championship Sprints. Racing starts Sunday at 7 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.husets-speedway.com/profile/news/?i=23885&r=18691&rt=driver


----------



## Ckg2011

*Illini 100 Back With WoO LMS In '15​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series revealed Tuesday two of the biggest paydays in Illinois dirt late model racing will return to the schedule in 2015.

The $20,000-to-win Illini 100 is set to run on Friday and Saturday, March 27-28, 2015, at Farmer City Raceway, where this season Shannon Babb became the first driver from the Land of Lincoln to capture the checkered flag. Tickets for the event can be renewed from Aug. 1 through Aug. 31 before seats are opened to the general public on Monday, Sept. 1.

Coming off this past weekend'&#146;s $25,000-to-win Prairie Dirt Classic thriller won by Tim McCreadie, the Outlaws announced the event will return next season on Friday and Saturday, July 24-25, 2015, at Fairbury American Legion Speedway. The ticket renewal period will be announced soon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/illini-100-back-with-woo-lms-in-15/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Barcelona Joins 2015 World Rallycross Slate​*
The Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya will play host to a round of next year's FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy.

The track, which is home to both the Formula One Grand Prix as well as the MotoGP Grand Prix, will stage the Barcelona RX race in September 2015.

Built in 1991, the Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya is based in Montmelo in northern Barcelona and has been used as an F-1 track for 24 years. It was also used as a venue of the 1992 Summer Olympics. Barcelona will become the second major city to host a round of World RX after Istanbul will stage the Championship's inaugural city race at the Intercity Istanbul Park this October.

"This is extremely positive news for our Championship. It's a new market for us and the organisers in Barcelona have worked extremely hard to help get this project off the ground," said Martin Anayi, managing director at World RX for IMG Motorsport. "The team are very experienced having previously brought X Games to the city so I have no doubt that the same level of professionalism will be delivered in our Championship. Work will shortly be underway on the new rallycross track and I'm excited by the prospect of a World RX race in one of the world's major economic and sporting hubs."

"We are delighted to have the opportunity to work closely with the government in Barcelona to create what I expect will become a permanent fixture in the motorsport calendar," said Rob Armstrong, Global Head of Motorsport for IMG. "Barcelona is already a mecca for motorsport fans being home to the F1 and MotoGP races and with a population of more than 1.6 million the event in Barcelona is likely to grow into one of our biggest. This latest news also goes to show the true potential of World RX as we are beginning to witness purpose built tracks at some of the world's most famous motorsport venues."

World RX is head to head, short sharp racing around mixed surface (dirt and tarmac) contained within amphitheatre venues. High profile drivers in high performance compact vehicles are equipped with cars accelerating from 0-60mph in less than 2 seconds. These incredible machines drag race from the green lights, tackle jumps and ruts, effortlessly drift around corners while over a combination of mixed surfaces. RX is the ultimate motorsport battle.

The Barcelona round of World RX will be organized by IMG together with Seven Marketing and Mila Events, companies with experience in organising international major events such as X Games Barcelona, Barcelona Snowboard FIS World Cup, FIM Motocross World Championship Spain and corporate events including Quiksilver Tony Hawk European Tour, Red Bull Skate Arcade International Final and Desigual Night Run.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../barcelona-joins-2015-world-rallycross-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Enters 360 Knoxville Nationals​*
Big Game Motorsports driver Sammy Swindell has elected to contend for the 360 Knoxville Nationals title this weekend.

Swindell and the Big Game Treestands team will compete in preliminary action on Friday at Knoxville Raceway prior to Saturday's $10,000-to-win event during the 24th annual Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals.

"Al Parker has been nice enough to put us a new motor together to run there," he said. "It'll make it easier to transition into (the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals Presented by Casey's General Stores) next week."

This will mark the first time since 2011 that Swindell will compete for the crown.

"Everything has to go right for you," he said. "You can't have any hiccups along the way. It's just like in the 410s; you have to be ready, be on it and have things go right."

Swindell claimed Rookie of the Year honors at the 360 Knoxville Nationals in 2010 when he charged from 21st to fourth during his preliminary feature before finishing second in the finale.

He won his preliminary night in 2011 en route to a third-place result during that year's prestigious feature.

This weekend, which will be capped on Sunday when the Big Game Treestands team competes in the Capitani Classic at the half-mile oval, also provides one final opportunity for Swindell to test prior to the $150,000-to-win FVP Knoxville Nationals the following week.

"We've tried a bunch of different combinations the last couple of weeks," he said. "Hopefully we can roll it all together. We have a lot of information to go on over the last couple of weeks. Now is the time to put it all together."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/swindell-enters-360-knoxville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Third Straight for Schatz​*
Neither cautions nor a fierce battle with Shane Stewart could stop Donny Schatz on his way to a sweep of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series' three-race Canada swing and 12th win of the season at Ohsweken Speedway Tuesday night.

Schatz won the Six Nations Showdown after winning the two previous events at Cornwall Motor Speedway and Autodrome Drummond.

"I just did everything I could," Schatz said. "A lot of it comes down to [crew members] Rick Warner, [Steve 'Scuba' Swanson], Eric [Prutzman], Bill Klingbeil - these guys do a phenomenal job working on this racecar and making STP look good."

In addition to winning the feature at Ohsweken, Schatz was third quickest in hot laps, took home the quick time - his sixth of the season - won his heat race and finished second in the dash.

"The [STP/Armor All] car was fun to drive all night long, right from the word go," Schatz said. "Hot laps, qualifying, heat race. Shane got out front there pretty early. I expected the track to slow down and slick off there a little bit more than it did but it was fast. It was an awful fast race. Hats off to the whole STP team, they did a great job getting me what I needed."

"I enjoyed being in Canada. It's been great to me. O Canada!"

Cautions plagued the early part of the race. Just after the drop of the green flag, an incident left Paul McMahan on his roof in the middle of turns one and two and Jason Sides and Kraig Kinser with damaged racecars. Sides and McMahan were able to return to the track while Kinser had his night ended.

Two more cautions followed in quick succession for Sides and Logan Schuchart. With Stewart leading, James McFadden in second and Schatz in third another caution came out with eight complete after a mechanical issue led to a fire on the No. 52 of Jesse Costa. Costa was OK.

On the restart, Schatz fought his way around McFadden for second. What commenced was a ten lap battle for the lead between Schatz and Stewart. On laps 10, 11 and 12 Schatz looked low and in the middle to get around Stewart but couldn't make it work. With a decent lead built up, Stewart hit lapped traffic on lap 15. As he worked his way through it, Schatz began reeling him back in.

By lap 18, Schatz was again on Stewart's rear bumper bar, challenging him for the lead. After a hiccup for Stewart, Schatz got around and led lap 19. Stewart however was able to use lapped traffic as a pick, sliding Schatz through turns one and two. He led lap 20.

Schatz was not done though, on the next lap he too was able to use lapped traffic as a pick, getting back around Stewart to lead lap 21. Though Stewart tried to reel Schatz back in, Schatz took the checkered flag for his third win in a row. His current streak is the second longest of the season.

Schatz extended his points lead over Daryn Pittman to 106. After a difficult night that saw him finish in 18th, third place Paul McMahan fell to 178 points back.

Stewart, who has one World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win this season, complimented his Townline Variety team, a temporary home for the driver who normally competes with Larson Marks Racing.

"All these guys behind me, they worked really hard for me all week," Stewart said. "They're all part-timers. They don't get paid to work on this car and they all do it because they love it. It was a joy working with them&#8230; We had a really solid week. I think if a couple of things had played out a little differently I think we maybe could have gotten a win here or there. It was a good week for us."

McFadden said he was disappointed his All-Star Performance/Gaerte Engines/XYZ Machining team was so close to the front, but unable to compete with Stewart and Schatz for the lead.

"It's good for our confidence leading into these next few races," McFadden said. "It just sucks we couldn't race with them there. I could see them - I just couldn't get close enough. Hats off to the boys with this 3G team - we've had a pretty solid summer since I've been here, so it's been great."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action at the Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo. for the Prelude to the Ironman and the Ironman 55 on August 1 and 2. After that, the Outlaws head to Knoxville, Iowa to compete for one of the most coveted prizes in all of motorsports - the Knoxville Nationals.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/07/Third-Straight-for-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weaver Scores Southern Nationals Win No. 3​*
Randy Weaver is getting used to seeing Southern Nationals Series victory lane.

The Crossville, Tenn. native led flag-to-flag for the $3,500 victory, his sixth career and third on the tour this season on Tuesday Night at Boyd's Speedway in front of a record crowd.

Weaver took the jump on the start of the 35-lapper and took the point with Austin Dillon, Chris Madden and Ronnie Johnson in tow.

An early battle for second spot between Dillon and Madden allowed Weaver to stretch out a commanding lead on the field of 23. By lap eight, Weaver would work his way around lapped traffic while battle was heating up between Dillon, Johnson and Madden. By lap 23, Johnson would work the low side of the track and take the third spot from Madden but with six laps to go, Madden pulled the slider on Johnson for second and held on to the end.

Two yellows slowed the field. On lap ten, Ty Dillon spun around in turn two.

The final caution on lap 21 would wave as Dylan Ames slowed going into turn one.

Weaver was all smiles in Victory Lane.

"Gotta thank the Lord, he's been way too good to me, I don't deserve any of it, everything we do is for him, and I've not always been that way but I'm sure glad I'm that way now," stated an emotional Weaver.

Weaver's win at Boyd's Speedway Tuesday Night has been a culmination of victories with various sanctions going back to the first win July 11 at Smoky Mountain Speedway during an Ultimate-sanctioned event to Tuesday where he picked up his sixth victory in a row.

Weaver's momentum has come along in recent weeks and attributes his father's health as a big factor.

"My dad is feeling better and gotta thank God for that, anytime he's going good, and coming by the shop and kind of straightening us out when we're doing it wrong, that makes a big difference," Weaver said.

*The finish:*
Randy Weaver, Chris Madden, Ronnie Johnson, Austin Dillon, Riley Hickman, Dane Dacus, Jason Croft, Donald McIntosh, Billy Ogle Jr., Austin Kirkpatrick, Austin Smith, Vic Hill, Cory Hedgecock, Skip Arp, Eric Jacobsen, Heath Hindman, Craig Vosbergen-Perth, Anthony Burroughs, Brandon Kinzer, Josh Adkins, Stacy Boles, Dylan Ames, Ty Dillon

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/weaver-scores-southern-nationals-win-no-3/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Keeps Rolling At Shawano​*
Darrell Lanigan won his third World of Outlaws Late Model Series race at Shawano Speedway in the last four years, earning $10,675 Tuesday for his series-leading 11th victory of the season.

The series points leader took the lead from outside front-row starter Rick Eckert on the 17th lap and led the remainder of the 50-lap Sun Drop Shootout in the first of three series races in Wisconsin.

It was a two-car breakaway most of the race, but Lanigan crept further away from Eckert in the second half of the race and lapped all but nine competitors in the 24-car field.

"When your car's that good, it's not too bad," Lanigan said of the 43-lap stretch of green-flag racing on the half-mile fairgrounds oval. "The car was just phenomenal out there and would go anywhere we wanted to. Like I said, I can't thank my crew enough - Jason (Jameson), Adam (Logan), Richie (Davis) - they all do a phenomenal job."

Eckert finished two seconds back at the finish while seventh-starting Jimmy Mars was nearly seven seconds back in third. Tim Fuller and Billy Moyer rounded out the top five finishers on a night when an afternoon shower delayed the beginning of the night's action.

The 44-year-old Lanigan, who also won at Shawano in 2011 and '12, led comfortably most of the second half of the race, but Eckert drew closer with about 10 laps remaining when the leader was trying to put Tim McCreadie a lap down.

Eckert drew nearly within striking distance, but once Lanigan cleared McCreadie he cruised the rest of the way for his 64th career WoO victory.
"We had a great race car. That's the best driving race car I've had in a long time. The guys have been working hard," the 48-year-old Eckert said.

"Really, we should've beat him. I didn't get through lapped traffic as quick as I should've, so that one's on me.

"I thank all the fans for coming out and sitting through this rain. I knew that was a pain in the neck for everybody, but it turned out to be a great race, so you got your money's worth."

Mars picked his way up to the third spot, improving four positions, but he never caught the frontrunners as the laps clicked off.

Mars will make another home-state run with the World of Outlaws regulars starting Thursday at Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis., for three nights of action capped by a $50,000 payday. Lanigan will be among drivers gunning for his first visit to victory lane in USA Nationals action.

"We've definitely been good up there in the past, so I can't wait to get up there," Lanigan said. "All the Club 29 Cars have been doing awesome this year, so I can't wait until we get up there to see if we can take the money, too."

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Rick Eckert, Jimmy Mars, Tim Fuller, Billy Moyer ,Wendell Wallace, Mason Zeigler, Chub Frank, Billy Moyer Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Eric Wells, Tim McCreadie, Frank Heckenast Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Shane Clanton, Morgan Bagley, Clint Smith, Boom Briggs, Chase Junghans, Brady Smith, Brett Swedberg, Todd Frank, Jason Feger, Jonathan Davenport

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/lanigan-keeps-rolling-at-shawano/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four In A Row For Hodnett At Grandview​*
The NAPA Auto Parts Thunder on the Hill Racing Series continued its 25th anniversary season on Tuesday with the 410 Sprints and the Race of Champions Modifieds in a double-header that saw Greg Hodnett claim $5,000 for winning the 35-lap 410 Sprint feature.

It's his fourth win in a row at Grandview Speedway.

In the 17h running of the Race of Champions TRAFFIC JAM for Modifieds, Rick Laubach won the 60 lap modified feature to earn $5,000. Both feature events were thrillers with Hodnett holding off a determined JJ Grasso in the sprint feature as Rick Laubach held off repeated challenges from Duane Howard for the win in the ROC Traffic Jam.

A field of 32 modifieds took part in heat race events with victories going to Duane Howard, Kyle Weiss, Mike Gular and MeMe DeSantis with Tyler Dippel winning the consolation.

Twenty-six cars took the green flag in the 17th running of the TRAFFIC JAM for modifieds.

By lap three, Laubach was the race leader and Duane Howard was in the chase running third. Laubach challenged Sheppard for second then on lap night, Howard moved into second. Sheppard continued to fight back then on lap fifteen, Howard was able to break-away from Sheppard and set his sights on race leader Rick Laubach.

At the halfway point of the race, Laubach, Howard, Sheppard, Craig VonDohren and Keith Hoffman were the top five. The race for the lead became very serious once again as Howard was not challenging Laubach for the lead.

The race leaders quickly came up on slower traffic on lap forty-two with Laubach and Howard now side-by-side. Laubach again moved ahead with a three car advantage and on lap 48, Howard was back in the hunt for the win.

Rick Laubach took the win, his first ever Thunder on the Hill and Grandview Speedway victory. Duane Howard finished an impressive second followed by Keith Hoffman, Craig VonDohren and Mike Gular.

The 410 sprints took part in time trials with Greg Hodnett setting fast time of the night. The three heat race events were won by Lance Dewease, Davey Sammons and JJ Grasso.

In the 35 lap feature event, Davey Sammons led the first lap.

Grasso challenged Sammons for the lead on lap eight with Lance Dewease racing in third. By lap 10, Dewease was challenging Grasso for second.

On lap 21, Hodnett took the lead with Grasso following in second, Sammons third, Freddie Rahmer fourth and Billy Dietrich fifth.

With just five laps remaining, Hodnett thought he was getting a flat tire so he slowed his pace. Once again, Grasso reeled in the leader but ran out of time to make a bid as Hodnett clearly had the field covered.

*The finish:*
Greg Hodnett, JJ Grasso, Freddie Rahmer, Ryan smith, Davey Sammons, Robbie Stillwagon, Billy Dietrich, Brandon Rahmer, Billy Pauch Jr., Alan Krimes, Ryan Taylor, Steve Buckwalter, Curt Stroup, Mark Smith, Mark Bitner, Ed Aiken, Bradley Howard, Troy Betts, Jeff Fithian, Lance Dewease, Brad Franks, Matt Boland,Keith Prutzman

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/four-in-a-row-for-hodnett-at-grandview/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Runs Down Daum At Beloit​*
Bryan Clauson used a mid-race restart to sneak past Zach Daum for the lead and eventual victory in Tuesday's fifth annual Chad McDaniel Memorial at Solomon Valley Raceway.

Clauson moved to eighth on his own with his 32nd all-time Honda National Midget win and his second of the season.

Michael Pickens got the jump on the field and led the opening lap from outside the front-row. Pickens ripped the high side of the track as polesitter Daum searched lower on the track. Clauson was dealing with Tanner Thorson for third as defending National Midget champ Christopher Bell spun in turn-four on lap 10 to bring out the first caution.

Daum was on the attack after the restart, finally moving underneath Pickens for the lead as they exited turn four on lap 12. Pickens fell back into a battle with Thorson for the second spot, as Daum drew away. Thorson took the spot, but as the duo raced back into turn one, Thorson spun through the slick and Pickens had nowhere to go. The two went to the tail for the lap-18 restart.

Clauson inherited the second spot and took advantage of the opportunity, jumping to the inside of Daum as the leader pushed the nose through turns three and four. The lead pair was nearly even at the line on lap 19 before Clauson cleared him off turn two.

Another quick caution brought an opportunity for Daum to turn the tables, but Clauson was too strong out front, bringing home the win in the Westin Fairbury Packaged Meats - Curb Records No. 63 Spike/Esslinger.

"The opportunity to restart second gave us a shot, and we put a great lap together just as Zach messed up just a little off turn four," Clauson explained.

"The timing couldn't have been better. I knew we'd get better as the race went on, but I made some mistakes early on, especially moving around. It was tough to hit good laps back in traffic. This is a cool race to win, and we'll try to take the momentum into Belleville."

Daum held on for second in the Daum Crop Insurance - Weld Wheels No. 5d Eagle/Stanton Toyota.

"I've run up front in this a lot, seconds and thirds, and this is one I wanna win. I'd really like to win this race, just because Chad was such a great guy and we liked racing with him so much," Daum said. "But we had a good run.

The cautions didn't work out for me. I pushed up a bit the restart before, and you just can't make the same mistake twice running against these guys."

Tracy Hines rounded out the podium in the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"We had one stint I thought we had something, but I messed up once and it was too hard to catch back up. I probably didn't do enough to get it to pull off the corner, and it was tough to get through the bumps. It was fun to run well with just my wife and I and a buddy coming to help," Hines said.

Bell and point leader Rico Abreu rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-runs-down-daum-at-beloit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints Could Rival All Stars​*
FINDLAY, Ohio - Sprint car drivers and teams have come together to establish the Renegade Sprints, which will debut later this year.

The 410ci series will compete in approximately 50 races each year throughout Ohio, Pennsylvania, Indiana and Michigan. Details on a points fund and race payout are in the works, but Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms expects each race to pay at least $5,000 to win.

"The most important thing is that a group of drivers in this area have decided to band together to form a new series," Helms said.

"Our desire is to do this for the fans and for the racers. We want to be able to control our own destiny, take care of the fans and grow the sport."

Approximately 12 drivers have committed to running the series, including former All Star Circuit of Champions title winners Tim Shaffer, Greg Wilson and Chad Kemenah.

The officers for the series are Helms, Rob Hunter and Larry Helms, who will also serve as the competition director.

"My dad has been racing his whole life," Shane Helms said. "He'll be the main honcho on race day to make sure everything is flowing right."

In addition to the officers, drivers will be elected to a board that will set up and enforce rules, work on the schedule and deal with the everyday circumstances of operating a sprint car series.

The series creates a new option for sprint car competitors currently competing with the long-running All Star Circuit of Champions.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/group-forms-renegade-sprints-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Banks $10,000 At Big Show​*
MALTA, N.Y. - When a downpour hit on lap 11 of "Brett Hearn's Big Show" on its original date of July 8, Justin Haers was leading.

He picked up where he left off Wednesday night, sliding front-row companion Billy Decker up the track on the green, then dashing off from the field of big-block modifieds with third-starting Danny Johnson in tow.

But Haers' second Super DIRTcar Series win of the year and first Albany-Saratoga Speedway score was not to be, as his car belched a cloud of smoke and steam on lap 35, passing the lead and the $10,000 first-place money to Johnson. Decker was a distant second at the checkered flag with point leader Matt Sheppard, Peter Britten and Stewart Friesen trailing.

With Johnson building a full-turn lead after the yellow for Haers, the action was back in the pack as Sheppard clawed his way forward from eighth, staging a pitched battle with Stewart Friesen before finally taking third from the fleet Canadian.

Gary Tomkins drew the second and final caution when he slowed on lap 44 but the surface was black and shiny by then and passing grew ever more difficult. Jimmy Phelps, who had lined up 14th, was the best on the difficult surface and advanced in the late going to lead the second five, leading event promoter Brett Hearn, Billy VanInwegen, Marc Johnson and Ronnie Johnson to the stripe.

The final laps were highlighted by Decker having trouble lapping a pair of back markers running side by side, which let Sheppard make a run on him before he too was held up, letting Britten catch him. But in the end, the logjam broke and the order remained the same.

"We lost it on the start," offered Decker. "Justin was worried about me beating him and came up across the track and let Danny by. He had on soft tires and nobody else did, so we had nothing for him after that."

"It was tough to pass, which is typical here," declared a disappointed Sheppard. "We've been here three times and it always goes the same way. I knew I had to make my moves early, because even with a good car, which I had, there's no place to go."

As for Johnson, he agreed with Decker, saying "I had soft tires on it and the car loved the black part of the track. It worked great and I could turn anywhere. My plan was to wear Justin down and see what happened, then it turned out that I didn't have to pass him. It's a good thing, because he was quick and I was beginning to think I might end up second."

Since the original program was beyond halfway when it rained, rain checks were no longer good, so Hearn and Albany-Saratoga promoter Lyle Devore decided to run a second complete program to be fair to returning fans. In the end, Marc Johnson won the 35-lapper, his second of the season, but the $2,000 payday did not come easy.

Don Ronca led early on but Gary Tomkins dispatched him on lap 14, with Johnson following him by. Johnson then made repeated runs at the lead only to have a spate of yellows save Tomkins. But on lap 18, with Johnson trying to pass Tomkins on the outside, the leaders tangled at the flagstand and Tomkins blasted the wall in turn one.

From there it was all Johnson. Jimmy Phelps got by him once but a yellow flew before the lap could be scored and he never got that close again.

Sheppard was third ahead of Decker, Jeremy Wilder and Rich Scagliotta.

*The finish:*
Danny Johnson, Billy Decker, Matt Sheppard, Pete Britten, Stewart Friesen, Jimmy Phelps, Brett Hearn, Billy VanInwegen, Marc Johnson, Ronnie Johnson, Bobby Varin, Duane Howard, Kenny Tremont, Bodie Bellinger, Pat Ward, Rich Scagliotta, Erick Rudolph, Keith Flach, Matt Billings, Jimmy Cottrell, Tyler Siri, Larry Wight, Mike Perrotte, Gary Tomkins, Justin Haers, Billy Dunn, Mark Kislowski, Tim McCreadie, Jim Davis, Elmo Reckner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/johnson-banks-10000-at-big-show/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mars Opens USA Nationals On Top​*
With two of the sport's hottest drivers behind him in Thursday's main event at Cedar Lake Speedway, Jimmy Mars expected one if not both of his challengers to attempt to charge by him in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series race.

That never happened. Instead, Mars of Menomonie, Wis., led every lap of the 40-lap event in his Deppe Enterprises-sponsored MB Customs Race Car, topping Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., and Jimmy Owens of Newport, Tenn., for a $6,000 victory on the opening night of Cedar Lake's USA Nationals weekend.

"Overall it was good," said Mars, who started from the pole and maintained a slight advantage over Lanigan for the entire distance of the caution-free race.

"We've got a pretty good hot rod, but the guys that were behind me, you just wonder if they're going to light the fuse and take off. But we were able to hold them off."

The 42-year-old Mars claimed his second WoO LMS victory of the season in beating Lanigan, the two-time series champion and current points leader, to the finish by 0.477 seconds. Owens, who has combined with Lanigan to claim the lion's share of this year's Dirt Late Model national touring events, charged from 10th to take third late in the race but wasn't close enough to the two leaders to make a serious bid for the win. Former WoO LMS champion Rick Eckert of York, Pa., was fourth with Don O'Neal of Martinsville, Ind., rounding out the top five.

Along with earning his second WoO LMS victory of the season, the opening night triumph also gave Mars a boost of momentum heading into the 27th annual USA Nationals the rest of the weekend. Mars, a two-time winner of Cedar Lake's crown jewel event, will now look for some good fortune as the $50,000-to-win event kicks off with preliminary action on Friday leading into Saturday's 100-lap main event.

"This whole thing, you still need a lot of luck," said Mars, who last won the USA Nationals in 2009. "I always got luck, I just don't have a whole lot of good luck. We'll just see what happens tomorrow night. We take it one step at time."

Lanigan, who leads the WoO LMS with 11 victories this season, pressured Mars for much of the distance, especially as the two leaders raced through slower traffic in the second half of the race. Although he never found a way to take his Gotta Race-sponsored Club 29 Race Car around Mars, he too has an eye toward a potential big payday on Saturday.

"We had a great race car. We started fifth, but just couldn't get by him," said Lanigan, who won the USA Nationals in 2012. "I think the track conditions will be pretty similar on Saturday, so we should be able to take this package and tweak on it a little bit and be good."

Owens, who drives a Mike Reese-owned Club 29 car designed by Lanigan, was one of the fastest cars on the racetrack as he charged from his 10th starting spot to third by lap 30. But without a caution, he wasn't able to catch Mars and Lanigan and had to settle for a third-place finish and some extra momentum for the remainder of the weekend.

"I was looking forward (to a caution) as soon as we got into third there," said Owens, who's gunning for his first USA Nationals trophy. "I don't know if a caution would've helped us or not, but we had a really good car to get to where we were.

"We worked on some stuff and qualified with a different deal. Maybe we learned a few things for qualifying and the heat race tomorrow, but for the most part I think we've got a decent feature race setup for Saturday."

Gregg Satterlee of Rochester Mills, Pa., recorded his best career Cedar Lake finish with a sixth-place performance while former WoO LMS champion Steve Francis of Ashland, Ky., took seventh. Jason Feger of Bloomington, Ill., was eighth with five-time USA Nationals winner Billy Moyer of Batesville, Ark., and Shannon Babb of Moweaqua, Ill., rounding out the top 10.

Outside polesitter Brian Shirley of Chatham, Ill., was never a factor after nearly spinning on the race's opening lap. He faded back to 12th at the finish.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Mars, Darrell Lanigan, Jimmy Owens, Rick Eckert, Don O'Neal, Gregg Satterlee, Steve Francis, Jason Feger, Billy Moyer, Shannon Babb, Jonathan Davenport, Brian Shirley, Bobby Pierce, A.J. Diemel, Scott Bloomquist, Brian Birkhofer, Billy Moyer Jr., Brady Smith, Tim McCreadie, Frank Heckenast Jr., Morgan Bagley, Wendell Wallace, Eric Wells, Clint Smith, Chub Frank, Shane Clanton, Jordan Yaggy, Chad Simpson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/mars-opens-usa-nationals-on-top/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ULMS Racing Series Returns​*
The ULMS Racing Series was founded in November 1999 by Smethport, Pa. native Chris Zuver, and operated until the end of October 2013 by sanctioning events in New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio and West Virginia.

It will be up and running once again.

After the series was absorbed by the National Dirt Racing League, the NDRL national and regional series folded last month, leaving a void for a regional series in the northeast for the super late model and emod race teams.
"I am pleased and excited to bring back the series to the fans and racers,"

Zuver said. "After the announcement by NDRL President, John Kennedy that he was folding all three NDRL series, I immediately started to think about the old ULMS series and had racers and fans asking me if there would be a return. Mr. Kennedy and I talked and negotiated having the series come back alive under my operation as it has been since 1999."

It is late in the season to book many shows, but with McKean County Raceway being managed by Chris Zuver, it is an obvious choice to have the 2014 return of ULMS at its home track as part of the return of the super late models to MCR in part of the 10th annual Stephanie Eckl Memorial, which has been ULMS sanctioned for seven of its nine events held. The ULMS Late Models will also be sanctioning the 9th annual MCR Fall Classic in October as well. Other additional dates will be looked at.

The UEMS Emods will return to action in part of the MCR Fall Classic weekend on October 10-11. ULMS Racing Series will be looking to add a few dates prior to this event as well to give the northern tier Emod racers the support that they have been looking for all year long.

At this time, ULMS Racing Series will allow both brand of tires (Hoosier and American Racer) for both the super late models and emods. The ULMS Late Models will follow the American Racer 44 Hoosier 1300 tire rule, while the UEMS Emods will any medium American Racer, Hoosier or Goodyear tire. No soft compounds will be allowed.

At this time, ULMS Racing Series will be using the pill draw format with a redraw that will be both driver and fan friendly. "We intend to put racing but in our sport as lately it seems that there is less and less passing in events and fans want to see passing not a single file racing, commented Zuver."

Zuver continued, "Also, with my current duties of general manager at McKean County Raceway, all 2014 dates that we may add will be worked around the current MCR schedule and the same in 2015 as I intend to manage and operate both series and the track."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/ulms-racing-series-returns/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Sets 2015 Dates For Traditional Events​*
ROSSBURG, Ohio - While plenty of action remains on Eldora Speedway's robust 2014 schedule of events, track officials are using the momentum of a record-setting year to announce the 2015 dates for their traditional major event spectacles.

- The 21st annual Dirt Late Model Dream, paying $100,000-to-win, is scheduled for Thursday-Friday-Saturday, June 4-6.

- The 32nd annual Kings Royal Weekend, paying $50,000-to-win the battle between the World of Outlaws and sprint car racing royalty, will be contested on Friday and Saturday, July 17-18.

- The 45th annual World 100, affectionately known as 'The Granddaddy of Them All,' will be held Thursday-Friday-Saturday, Sept. 10-12.

- The 34th running of the Four Crown Nationals, the open wheel classic, will take place Friday & Saturday, Sept. 25-26.

Due to the positive fan reaction and support of these events through the years, track owner and three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup Champion Tony Stewart has instructed Eldora officials to continue offering event tickets and camping prices at 2014 levels.

"We wanted to announce our traditional Major Event dates as soon as possible for the 2015 season so our loyal fans and competitors can make their plans now," said Roger Slack, Eldora Speedway general manager.

"Friends and families can begin requesting their vacation time, booking hotels and reserving RV rentals now for their annual pilgrimage to Ohio for the biggest dirt races in the world."

The on-track competition thus far into the 2014 campaign has produced some of the fiercest action seen on the high-banked clay oval in years.

Following a preliminary night photo-finish that found Brian Birkhofer beating Rick Eckert in the closest triumph in Eldora history, Dale McDowell rallied from his 22nd starting position to beat 24th place starter John Blankenship in this year's Dream.

In the recently completed Kings Royal, Kerry Madsen rocketed off the high-side of the banks to become the first Australian to sit atop Eldora's celebrated throne.

In a few short weeks, the action continues as Dirt Late Model's most illustrious event, the famous World 100, will take to the clay Thursday-Friday-Saturday, September 4-5-6 where West Virginia's John Blankenship will defend his title. This follows the annual Baltes Classic for UMP DIRTcar Late Models, Modifieds and Eldora Stocks on Sunday, August 31.

Completing the 2014 major event timetable will be the Four Crown Nationals featuring Steve Kinser's "Salute To The King Tour" and the final appearance of the season for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars on Friday, Sept. 19.

The United States Auto Club (USAC) Silver Crown, National Sprint Car Series and National Midgets Tour again battle the fearsome high-banks on Saturday, Sept. 20.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ldora-sets-2015-dates-for-traditional-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daum Routs Belleville Midget Foes​*
BELLEVILLE, Kan. - Zach Daum made his first win of the 2014 Honda USAC National Dirt Midget season a rout as he cruised to the win in the opening night of the Belleville Midget Nationals on Thursday at the Belleville High Banks.

The Pocahontas, Ill., driver started in row-two and tracked down early leader Dave Darland before disappearing to a 6.920-second victory in the flag-to-flag 25-lapper.

"I've never felt more comfortable here, from early in the night to even when the track changed and I had to work the bottom more," Daum said. "It takes time to get used to this place. I knew I had to get Dave quickly before he knew I was there, and it took everything I had to hit a perfect corner and get him when we did. I was happy to see it stay caution-free and protect our lead. We know we're gonna have to be good up high on Saturday, so that's what we'll be striving for."

Darland drew the pole after Tanner Thorson experienced engine problems in his heat and was unable to make the call for the feature with a back-up car. Darland opened up his lead as Daum worked underneath Rico Abreu for the second spot.

It didn't take him long to catch Darland and he made the move for the lead on lap eight, working to the low side for the point before checking out on the field. The win was Daum's third of his career aboard the Daum Crop Insurance - Weld Wheels No. 5D Eagle/Stanton Toyota.

Behind him, Darland was struggling with traffic, allowing Abreu and new track record holder Tracy Hines to close in to make a three-car battle for second. Abreu finally slid past into turn-three to take home the runner-up spot in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I was pounding the top and got driven by on the bottom. You definitely needed to be moving around to figure out where it was fast. We got going better at the end. Tonight was another good run for us and a solid points night, but we're not points racing on Saturday night. I've run second the last two years here, and with as good as our car is, I really want to win this," Abreu said.

Darland held on for the third spot in the CML RW Security - Steele Performance Parts No. 17 Spike/Fontana.

"Tonight was definitely odd with the rain making the bottom wet and so fast in the feature. I led there for a few and Daum got underneath me. The cushion was fast, but just too far around with the bottom being fast too. I lost momentum taking so long to get by a couple guys, and that cost me the second spot," Darland said.

Hines backed up his ProSource Fast Time Award with a fourth-place finish in the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota, and Chris Windom advanced from tenth to round out the top-five in the RFMS Racing - Liberty Village No. 3 DRC/Stanton Mopar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/daum-routs-belleville-midget-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Heskin Holds Off Johnson At Knoxville​*
After several small rain delays, the 24th annual Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals kicked off Thursday night with Davey Heskin taking his first 360 sprint car victory at the Knoxville Raceway over the hard charging Jason Johnson.

"It was a fast track tonight. We were just balls to the wall out there," said Heskin. "We've had a mediocre season so far. I feel like so to park it here&#8230;even on a prelim night&#8230;it's really special."

Jumping to the lead on the start, Heskin found the tail of the field on lap eight.

Moving to second on lap six, traffic allowed Johnson to close the gap. Traffic played into Heskin's hands, as all roads to the No. 56 were blocked before the caution flag waved on lap 11 for the stalled No. 29 of Russ Hall.

Having to play out the restart twice due to debris, Johnson stayed close to challenge for the lead but would slowly watch the Deluxe Crates No. 56 begin to pull away.

Working again among the back markers in the closing laps, Johnson seized the opportunity to strike. Taking the white flag, the Stenhouse, Jr. Racing / Curb Agajanian Performance Group No. 41 made the bid for the lead, but would come up short as Davey Heskin grabbed the win.

"I needed lapped traffic for sure," Johnson said. "He left the door open for me on the white flag lap; but the driver missed the line."

Tony Bruce Jr. rebounded to finish third after a test run this past Saturday night that resulted in a fifteenth place finish. Current Knoxville Raceway 360 point leader Joe Beaver finished fourth from eighth with Lee Grosz crossing fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/heskin-holds-off-johnson-at-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegrade Sprints Debuting At Atomic​*
The newly formed Renegade Sprints tour has announced the date of its inaugural event.

Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, will host the 410 sprint car series on Saturday, Aug. 23, during the Freedom 40. The winner's share has also been increased to $5,000.

The Renegade Sprints will return to Atomic Speedway on Oct. 24-25 for the $15,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships. Following a practice night on Oct. 23, the sprints will compete on Oct. 24 with qualifying, heat races and a dash for cash. Main events will be held on the final evening, which is capped by a big-paying feature.

"Not only are we proud to announce our first dates, we're ecstatic that the Open Wheel Championships pays $15,000 to the winner," Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms said. "We're working on additional dates this season, but I want to thank Atomic Speedway for giving us this first opportunity."

As a bonus, the winner of the Renegade Sprints inaugural event on Aug. 23 will be granted a provisional into the Open Wheel Championships main event on Oct. 25.

Additionally, Helms said Tim Shaffer, Greg Wilson, Chad Kemenah, Dean Jacobs, Randy Hannagan, Andrew Palker, Lee Jacobs, Travis Philo, Caleb Helms, Cole Duncan, Bryan Sebetto, Danny Holtgraver, Rob Chaney and Danny Smith have signed on to compete with the series.

"We have a great list of drivers who want to be a part of the Renegade Sprints," Shane Helms said. "This series continues to grow every day."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/renegrade-sprints-debuting-at-atomic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Wins Prelude to the Ironman​*
The Monroe Shocks & Struts Prelude to the Ironman at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 proved to be a long event that saw rain delays and a two hour red flag to repair damage to a catch fence - but none of that slowed Paul McMahan as he held off Kerry Madsen and drove to his fourth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season Friday night.

Rain fell early on in the day at I-55, but it was a bizarre wreck in the night's second heat that delayed the feature into the early morning hours of Saturday. With two to go, a wreck involving then second-place running Cale Thomas, sent the young driver into the catch fence in the middle of turns one and two. A large portion of the fence was ripped out and racing action stopped as maintenance crews worked to repair the gap.

Two hours and a rain shower later, racing returned to the track and Kerry Madsen won the heat.

Thomas was OK. He went on to win the Last Chance Showdown and compete in the A main before being knocked out in another wreck early on.

The night though belonged to McMahan, who dominated the feature and held off Daryn Pittman and Madsen to win.

"First, I've got to thank all these fans for sticking around here because I know how late it is and I tell you what, I was one of the guys hoping they would cancel it - but thank God they didn't tonight," said McMahan, driver of the CJB Motorsports car. "Hats off to all the track maintenance guys that busted their butts and got that fence back together because when it first went down, I didn't think we had a chance of racing tonight."

As the green flag fell on the feature, Pittman took a quick lead as a caution flew before one lap could be completed. When the race returned to green, McMahan took over the lead position through the first few laps.

"Daryn actually got a better run off the bottom," McMahan said. "I think he was just committed to running the bottom there on the first lap and I was able to power around the outside to get by."

"When you're out front early in the race you really don't know where you want to be. I just saw what he did there on the first two starts, what he did to me in the dash and was able to get the jump. I get to control the restart being the leader there so I took off a little early and got a good run up off the corner and was able to get to the top."

McMahan said lapped traffic around the track presented him with trouble during the feature.

"It's so fast around the top and you really got to slow down to hit the bottom and I really didn't want to slow down that much," McMahan said. "I got in there behind Cody [Darrah] and I tried to slide him one time and I couldn't get by. He was fast enough to stay up front so I just figured I would follow him around and hopefully no one would get by me."

McMahan scored his fourth win of the season. He is currently third in the championship points standings, 167 points out of the lead.

Kerry Madsen, who started the feature in the sixth position and battled his way through the field, nearly had his night ended on lap eight as got too far into the cushion and slowed dramatically.

"I was just kind of tight and got too aggressive and nearly threw it all away," said Madsen, who ended up not losing any positions with the incident. "The guys gave me a great racecar, absolutely. It was a fun track."

In the final laps, Madsen worked his way through lapped traffic in his American Racing Custom Wheels car and closed the gap on McMahan. In the final lap, in the final turn, Madsen tried sliding McMahan but was not able to clear the pass.

"Actually, I'll be honest, I thought I was going to get Paul," Madsen said. "I thought, let's be patient, wait until we get the right move and I could make that move in three and four. I wish I would have tried a little harder earlier. He drove a great race, congratulations to the CJB team and great result for us - second. We're definitely proud with that."

Points leader Donny Schatz brought his STP/Armor All car home to a third-place finish - his seventh podium finish in a row. Schatz said he and his team were hoping to have a car that would allow them to get up and challenge for the lead.

"Got a little past our bedtime, so we kind of fell off a little bit," Schatz said.

"The bottom was pretty good the first part there. Every lap it just kind of went away awful quick. And you had to be up on the top making speed. Once you got up there it was pretty hard to pass unless you had traffic. We were going around some cars so fast there really wasn't an opportunity to get one that was racing with someone.

"We had a decent car. I guess we got a top-three. That's better than the alternative&#8230; but we want to win. Tomorrow night is 55 laps and we'll be a little better."

Schatz maintains his 106 point lead over Pittman in the race for the championship.

David Gravel took home his seventh quick time of the season. Only McMahan and Joey Saldana have more quick times so far in 2014.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Saturday at the Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo. for the Federated Auto Parts Ironman 55 presented by Walker. After that, the Outlaws head to Knoxville, Iowa to compete for one of the most coveted prizes in all of motorsports - the Knoxville Nationals.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...4/08/McMahan-Wins-Prelude-to-the-Ironman.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Phillips Finds Batesville To His Liking​*
Terry Phillips drew first blood Friday night as the United States Modified Touring Series kicked off the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's National Championship at the Batesville Motor Speedway.

Zack VanderBeek and Dereck Ramirez led the field to the green flag for the start of the 35-lap main event with Ramirez taking command at the end of lap one, but Jeremy Payne squirted out of the second row and assumed control one lap later.

Payne held the top spot for the next 25 laps but his former teammate, Phillips, was methodically working his way to the front from the ninth starting spot.

Using lapped traffic to his advantage, Phillips roared past Payne in turn three and led for the first time with 28 laps in the books.

A caution with three laps to go set up a short-distance shoot-out to the finish line, but Phillips was up to the task and sailed away for the victory and a $3,000 payday.

It was the 18th career USMTS victory for Phillips, which ties him on the all-time list with Payne.

VanderBeek snuck past Payne on the restart but Payne battled back and captured the runner-up spot while Rodney Sanders saw his eight-race win streak come to an end with a fourth-place finish.

Rick Beebe opened up 'The Hunt' with a fifth-place finish while Scott Crigler, Joe Duvall, Jeff Wells, Ramirez and Chad Wheeler rounded out the top 10.

*The finish:*
Terry Phillips, Jeremy Payne, Zack VanderBeek, Rodney Sanders, Rick Beebe, Scott Crigler, Joe Duvall, Jeff Wells, Dereck Ramirez, Chad Wheeler, Kelly Shryock, Cade Dillard, Stormy Scott, Johnny Scott, Daniel Hilsabeck, Lance Town, John Allen, Kenny Gaddis, Bryan Rowland, Trevor Hunt, Jake Gallardo, Grant Junghans.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/phillips-finds-batesville-to-his-liking/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Leads The Way In USA Prelims​*
Jimmy Owens' quest to add another crown jewel victory to his resume got off to a great start Friday night at Cedar Lake Speedway.

Owens, the 42-year-old veteran dirt Late Model racer won the last of six 15-lap heat races during Friday's USA Nationals preliminary action at the three-eighths-mile oval and led every lap of the dash among heat race winners to earn the pole starting spot for Saturday's $50,000-to-win World of Outlaws Late Model Series A-Main.

"You try to win every race, but this is one we'd really like to get," said Owens whose best USA Nationals finish is a runner-up performance in 2012. "I'd love to win in front of this crowd. These people just get so pumped up and it gets you pumped up and really makes you wanna run good."

After qualifying seventh in the second of two qualifying groups, Owens took advantage of a nine-car invert to claim the sixth heat race from the pole. He later drew the pole for the dash and pulled away from Jason Feger and Bobby Pierce in the six-lap race. Jonathan Davenport finished fourth with defending USA Nationals winner Tim McCreadie and surprise heat winner Jordan Yaggy completing the finishing order.

Jason Feger started from the outside pole of the dash and challenged Owens through the first two laps before Owens eased away. Feger, the former DIRTcar Summer Nationals and UMP national champion, was disappointed not to win the race, but was satisfied to grab the outside pole for the start of Saturday's 100-lapper.

"I was frustrated because I really wanted to beat Jimmy," said Feger, whose best USA Nationals finish in five starts is an eighth-place finish in 2009. "But after I got out of the car I was like 'Hey, maybe we're better off starting second.' It's a long 100 laps; it'd be hard to go that long on the top here. But the cars working really good, so we're gonna do our best to be there at the end.

"To win a crown jewel is what we've been after for a few years. This is an awesome place with awesome fans and probably the coolest trophy in my mind. That eagle would look awful nice sitting in our shop."

Feger opened the heat race action with a convincing victory in the first of the 15-lap prelims. Starting from the outside pole, he outdueled polesitter Jimmy Mars to grab the lead early and pulled away through the remaining distance.

Mars held off Shannon Babb in a side-by-side finish for second. Babb pressured Mars for most of the distance before settling for the third and final transfer spot.

Of the six heat race winners, Davenport's performance in the second race was perhaps the most impressive. Davenport charged from third to first on the race's opening lap and never looked back, building a half-track advantage over Brady Smith and Brandon Sheppard.

McCreadie led all the way in the third heat but had to survive heavy pressure from five-time USA Nationals winner Billy Moyer for most of the distance.

Moyer searched high and low to find a way around McCreadie before finally using a low-side run to pull even with McCreadie off the final turn. But McCreadie was up to the challenge and edged ahead to win in a side-by-side finish.

Steve Francis took advantage of Mason Zeigler's miscue to grab the third and final transfer spot. Continuing his breakout summer, Zeigler started the night by posting fast time during Ohlins Shocks Time Trials.

Pierce used a three-wide pass to move from third to first on the opening lap of the fourth heat race and pulled away through the remaining distance. Billy Moyer Jr. charged from sixth to second, while WoO LMS points leader Darrell Lanigan recovered from a lap-one miscue to take third from Clint Smith on the final lap.

Yaggy pulled of a surprise prelim victory in the fifth heat. The 23-year-old late model newcomer started from the pole and survived heavy pressure from Brian Birkhofer to score the victory. Birkhofer settled for second with Eric Wells.

Owens led every lap of the sixth and final heat, pulling away from five-time USA Nationals winner Scott Bloomquist after an early battle. Nick Anvelink finished third to earn the final A-Main transfer.

A stellar field of 50 cars was signed in for Friday's action. Zeigler was the overall fastest qualifier in Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, turning a lap of 14.002 seconds in Group A of the split session.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/owens-leads-the-way-in-usa-prelims/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madden Speeds To Southern Nationals Win​*
It took him nine events to get the job done, but Chris Madden finally got to Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series Victory Lane on Friday.

The Gray Court, S.C. competitor led flag-to-flag for the $5,300 victory at the Smoky Mountain Speedway. Madden had not finished outside of the top-ten and had four podium finishes in the first eight races.

Madden and Randy Weaver brought the field of 23 to the start for the 53-lapper with Madden jumping to the outside and the commanding lead early on. Madden lapped up to the sixth place car before the end of the main event. The four time series champion was never challenged for the lead after the last restart that took place after the final yellow on lap 13.

Two cautions closed the main event. The first yellow flag came as the field went into turn one on the initial start and Vic Hill spun around setting the field up for another start. The next yellow would wave on lap 13 as eighth running Tommy Kerr got his bumper locked into the right-rear quarter panel of Bo Eaton, sending both cars to the pits for the night with heavy damage.

The series moves to Tazewell (TN) Speedway on Saturday Night for the $5,300-to-win finale event.

*The finish:*
Chris Madden, Mike Marlar, Randy Weaver, Billy Ogle Jr., Vic Hill, Mack McCarter, Eric Jacobsen, Donald McIntosh, Anthony Burroughs, Ryan King, Austin Smith, Craig Vosbergen, Jason Welshan, Chris Wilson, Riley Hickman, Mark Douglas, Josh Putnam, David Crabtree, Skip Arp, Tommy Kerr, Bo Eaton, Mark Vineyard, Stacy Boles

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/madden-speeds-to-southern-nationals-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Helberg Keeps Rolling At Dixie Oval​*
Scoring his fourth Auto Value Bumper to Bumper Super Sprints victory of the season and third consecutive at Dixie Motor Speedway, Jo Jo Helberg earned the victory at the four-tenths-mile oval Friday.

Helberg powered around the outside of Davey Hamilton to take the race lead on the fifth circuit and then dominated the final 25 circuits. He was chased across the finish line by Canadian Ryan Litt with Florida's Troy DeCaire making a last lap pass on Hamilton for third position. Davey Hamilton Jr. filled out the top-five finishers.

"The car wasn't that good on the bottom in the early stages, but it was working really good on the top. I re-grouped after the yellow and gave it everything I had on the outside. You can go all out on these Hoosier Tires in 30 lap races," said race winner Jo Jo Helberg.

The 16-car starting field charged to the green flag with Hamilton getting the jump and pacing the opening laps as DeCaire settled into second spot and Helberg drove into the third position. The lone caution waved on lap 4 when Jerry Caryer came to a stop in turn 3.

On the restart, Helberg made quick work on DeCaire using the outside lane to advance to second position and stayed up high to bypass Hamilton for the top spot. Once out front, Helberg began to construct a sizeable margin.

At the 10-lap mark, Litt drove into third around DeCaire and three laps later passed Hamilton for the second spot. Litt was able to close on Helberg in lapped traffic, but once Helberg got passed John Turnbull Jr., he was able to distance himself from Litt.

At the checkered flag, Helberg pulled away to earn his seventh Winged Sprint Car feature of the season while Litt posted his second top-two AVBBSS finish of 2014. DeCaire earned his second straight series podium with Hamilton and Hamilton Jr. filling out the top five.

Kyle Edwards collected the Hamilton Trucking Fast Qualifier Award with an official lap of 12.713 seconds at 113.270 mph. Heat race wins went to Helberg and Hamilton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/helberg-keeps-rolling-at-dixie-oval/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nicholson Stops Crawley At Greenville​*
Normally Anthony Nicholson is "the Shark" in United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N competition, but Friday night at Greenville Speedway, he became "the Exterminator."

Nicholson, the 2008 USCS Rookie of the Year from Bartlett, Tennessee, took the lead from K&N polesitter Terry Gray on the opening lap of Friday's 20-lap Ellis Palasini Black Widow Classic preliminary A-main and then held off 2012 USCS champion Tim "the Crawdaddy" Crawley on a green-white-checkered finish to win his second USCS feature of the 2014 season and first-ever at Greenville.

The victory was Nicholson's sixth career USCS feature victory, moving him into a tie for 13th on the all-time series win list, and the Tennessee native becomes the first driver to beat Crawley in USCS competition since June 28th when Crawley won at Poplar Bluff Speedway in Missouri.

"We found a little bit on that first restart (on lap 3); Tim (Crawley) drove underneath me for a second and I sure didn't want to see any more (yellows)," Nicholson said. "I just tried to basically take his line away on all the other restarts. There at the end, you know - I hate I did that to Ronny - I don't drive like that, and he knows I don't. It was accidental, but when Crawley's right there you just gotta go and we did that and got the win tonight."

Behind Nicholson and Crawley, Terry Gray, the 10-time USCS champion rounded out the podium in third place. Andy McElhannon finished fourth with Morgan Turpen fifth.

*The finish:*
Anthony Nicholson, Tim Crawley, Terry Gray, Andy McElhannon, Morgan Turpen, Eddie Gallagher, Michael Miller, Shane Morgan, Jeff Willingham, Ronny Howard, Terry Witherspoon, Nic Jenkins, Brett McMillan, Greg Merritt, Jerod Roller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/nicholson-stops-crawley-at-greenville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swanson Keeps Rolling At Belleville​*
Silver Crown Series point-leader Kody Swanson continued his dirt dominance of this season as he took his third win Friday night in the "Hustle on the High Banks" at the Belleville High Banks.

Swanson rallied from as deep as seventh to steal the win late in the race, running strong to the end as other front-runners experienced problems.
Chris Windom took the lead from outside the front-row as Swanson stumbled on the start after taking the pole for the 50-lapper. He dropped to fourth as Windom and Christopher Bell took off running the high side, and Tracy Hines moved from the third-row to third in the opening laps.

The first caution came on lap seven for Caleb Armstrong, who had an encounter with the turn-two cushion and had major rear-end damage. Windom still led Bell up front, as they opened up a gap over Hines, Jerry ***** Jr., and Swanson.

The second and final caution came on lap 15 for Jacob Wilson, and this time on the restart, Swanson lost two more spots before regaining his momentum. With Swanson now in seventh, Windom and Bell displayed their strength on an extremely treacherous cushion around the vaunted half-mile, stretching it out to over half a track over third.

Bell fell off Windom's pace after catching the turn-one guardrail just past halfway, and Windom's lead appeared to be insurmountable. He toyed with the Belleville guardrail, running a wicked pace on the cushion and opening up his lead even more. With about 15 laps to go, Windom suddenly dropped down on the track for a lap, and after going back to the top a lap later it was apparent that he was slowing. Meanwhile, Swanson was moving back through the field as he stayed up top while others experienced tire problems or damage from banging the guardrail and had to move down.

Windom eventually moved to the bottom with ten to go as the RW Motorsports No. 17 was running out of fuel, but he held the lead through lap 44 before dropping to the bottom of the backstretch and exiting the race track just as Swanson sprinted by with the lead. He led with five to go and was virtually unchallenged over the final laps, winning by 5.361 seconds in the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire.

"Sometimes, it's just your night," Swanson said. "When they told me we were in the lead, I honestly didn't believe it. You just never say die in Silver Crown racing, and especially with this team. We had an engine issue and switched to this one for tonight just to be sure we could finish the race, and we gave up a lot of ground on the restarts. It was hard to believe I was running them down late. I got into the wall pretty hard myself and it wasn't the same from there. Luckily, the car was good enough to get us there.

"To win tonight, they said we'd have to run up there, and it feels great to deliver for my team on a track like tonight. I started racing for these guys and promised them I could win pavement races, and two years later I haven't won a pavement race but we've got three dirt wins."

Hines found his way by Bell for second but came up short in defending his Belleville Silver Crown victory from last year with the Lightfoot Racing - Hughs Brothers No. 16 Beast/Chevy.

"Belleville is always a little gnarly anyway, but when run a heavy champ car, it gets your attention," Hines said. "When it was four feet from the wall, it wasn't a big deal, but when it stopped moving and we were banging the guardrail, that was tough. We paced well early and knew we were catching Bell, but I got into the wall hard and felt like I almost flipped it. I backed off at that point and the 63 went by us - I had nothing for him at that point," Hines said.

Bell held on for third despite a violently shaking car due to a blistered right-rear tire. Bobby East recovered from changing an engine early in the day to move from 13th to finish fourth with Dave Darland fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/swanson-keeps-rolling-at-belleville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Borrowed Engine Powers Sammy Swindell​*
For the fourth time in his career, Sammy Swindell visited victory lane in 360 sprint car competition at the Knoxville Raceway Friday night.

Swindell claimed night two of the 24th annual Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals with a borrowed Al Parker Racing Engine under the hood.

Challenged in the closing laps by the Sioux Falls Ford No. 13, Mark Dobmeier ran the cushion to pull even with Swindell.

"When you're out front, you don't really know," said Swindell. "They said Brown was running the bottom pretty good and I made some good runs there but I was just kind of conserving my tires there early and watching Dobmeier so as long as I could keep pace with him, I wasn't too worried."

Chasing Dobmeier the first eight rounds, Swindell shot from fourth to the runner up spot on the second lap. Working the low groove on the Knoxville Raceway, Swindell took the lead on the ninth round; following a restart after Alan Ambers and Jack Dover made hard contact in turns one and two.

Ambers was taken to the hospital for observation.

Slowed for the final time with six laps to run, Dobmeier stayed committed to the cushion with the battle side by side going into the final two laps, but giving Swindell too much room is all it took for the Big Game Tree Stands No. 1s to take the line and the win.

"We were running at a blistering pace at the front there but had those yellow flags to bunch us up. I think I still had a faster car. I was able to come around the top and show him, and I think I could have done it earlier, but wanted to wait until I had a spot where I could just get it, and keep it, but I showed him a little too soon and he took my line away," said Dobmeier.
Brian Brown came to third from eighth. Changing gears under the lap-eight red flag, Brown was happy but felt he had a problem with tires on the restart.

"It was really like my right-rear tire just didn't go after that red and when those guy started moving around out there and kind of showed Sammy where to go on the track," Brown said. "I just ended up running third so we'll figure it out and hopefully come back tomorrow and get a couple spots better."

Ian Madsen from ninth finished fourth with Bronson Maeschen slipping from the front row to complete the top five.

Friday night saw 56 drivers timing in for a weekend total of 103 drivers. Brown turned the fastest lap of 16.488 seconds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/borrowed-engine-powers-sammy-swindell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Leads The Way In USA Prelims​*
Jimmy Owens' quest to add another crown jewel victory to his resume got off to a great start Friday night at Cedar Lake Speedway.

Owens, the 42-year-old veteran dirt Late Model racer won the last of six 15-lap heat races during Friday's USA Nationals preliminary action at the three-eighths-mile oval and led every lap of the dash among heat race winners to earn the pole starting spot for Saturday's $50,000-to-win World of Outlaws Late Model Series A-Main.

"You try to win every race, but this is one we'd really like to get," said Owens whose best USA Nationals finish is a runner-up performance in 2012. "I'd love to win in front of this crowd. These people just get so pumped up and it gets you pumped up and really makes you wanna run good."

After qualifying seventh in the second of two qualifying groups, Owens took advantage of a nine-car invert to claim the sixth heat race from the pole. He later drew the pole for the dash and pulled away from Jason Feger and Bobby Pierce in the six-lap race. Jonathan Davenport finished fourth with defending USA Nationals winner Tim McCreadie and surprise heat winner Jordan Yaggy completing the finishing order.

Jason Feger started from the outside pole of the dash and challenged Owens through the first two laps before Owens eased away. Feger, the former DIRTcar Summer Nationals and UMP national champion, was disappointed not to win the race, but was satisfied to grab the outside pole for the start of Saturday's 100-lapper.

"I was frustrated because I really wanted to beat Jimmy," said Feger, whose best USA Nationals finish in five starts is an eighth-place finish in 2009. "But after I got out of the car I was like 'Hey, maybe we're better off starting second.' It's a long 100 laps; it'd be hard to go that long on the top here. But the cars working really good, so we're gonna do our best to be there at the end.
"To win a crown jewel is what we've been after for a few years. This is an awesome place with awesome fans and probably the coolest trophy in my mind. That eagle would look awful nice sitting in our shop."

Feger opened the heat race action with a convincing victory in the first of the 15-lap prelims. Starting from the outside pole, he outdueled polesitter Jimmy Mars to grab the lead early and pulled away through the remaining distance.

Mars held off Shannon Babb in a side-by-side finish for second. Babb pressured Mars for most of the distance before settling for the third and final transfer spot.

Of the six heat race winners, Davenport's performance in the second race was perhaps the most impressive. Davenport charged from third to first on the race's opening lap and never looked back, building a half-track advantage over Brady Smith and Brandon Sheppard.

McCreadie led all the way in the third heat but had to survive heavy pressure from five-time USA Nationals winner Billy Moyer for most of the distance.

Moyer searched high and low to find a way around McCreadie before finally using a low-side run to pull even with McCreadie off the final turn. But McCreadie was up to the challenge and edged ahead to win in a side-by-side finish.

Steve Francis took advantage of Mason Zeigler's miscue to grab the third and final transfer spot. Continuing his breakout summer, Zeigler started the night by posting fast time during Ohlins Shocks Time Trials.

Pierce used a three-wide pass to move from third to first on the opening lap of the fourth heat race and pulled away through the remaining distance. Billy Moyer Jr. charged from sixth to second, while WoO LMS points leader Darrell Lanigan recovered from a lap-one miscue to take third from Clint Smith on the final lap.

Yaggy pulled of a surprise prelim victory in the fifth heat. The 23-year-old late model newcomer started from the pole and survived heavy pressure from Brian Birkhofer to score the victory. Birkhofer settled for second with Eric Wells.

Owens led every lap of the sixth and final heat, pulling away from five-time USA Nationals winner Scott Bloomquist after an early battle. Nick Anvelink finished third to earn the final A-Main transfer.

A stellar field of 50 cars was signed in for Friday's action. Zeigler was the overall fastest qualifier in Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, turning a lap of 14.002 seconds in Group A of the split session.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/owens-leads-the-way-in-usa-prelims/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madden Speeds To Southern Nationals Win​*
It took him nine events to get the job done, but Chris Madden finally got to Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series Victory Lane on Friday.

The Gray Court, S.C. competitor led flag-to-flag for the $5,300 victory at the Smoky Mountain Speedway. Madden had not finished outside of the top-ten and had four podium finishes in the first eight races.

Madden and Randy Weaver brought the field of 23 to the start for the 53-lapper with Madden jumping to the outside and the commanding lead early on. Madden lapped up to the sixth place car before the end of the main event. The four time series champion was never challenged for the lead after the last restart that took place after the final yellow on lap 13.

Two cautions closed the main event. The first yellow flag came as the field went into turn one on the initial start and Vic Hill spun around setting the field up for another start. The next yellow would wave on lap 13 as eighth running Tommy Kerr got his bumper locked into the right-rear quarter panel of Bo Eaton, sending both cars to the pits for the night with heavy damage.

The series moves to Tazewell (TN) Speedway on Saturday Night for the $5,300-to-win finale event.

*The finish:*
Chris Madden, Mike Marlar, Randy Weaver, Billy Ogle Jr., Vic Hill, Mack McCarter, Eric Jacobsen, Donald McIntosh, Anthony Burroughs, Ryan King, Austin Smith, Craig Vosbergen, Jason Welshan, Chris Wilson, Riley Hickman, Mark Douglas, Josh Putnam, David Crabtree, Skip Arp, Tommy Kerr, Bo Eaton, Mark Vineyard, Stacy Boles

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/madden-speeds-to-southern-nationals-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Returns To His Winning Ways​*
Unable to extend his eight-race win streak on Friday night in Batesville, Rodney Sanders bounced back Saturday and captured round two of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's National Championship by holding off a pair of hometown heroes by the slimmest of margins at Springfield Raceway.

From the pole, the defending USMTS national champion took control at the waving of the green flag and led all 40 laps to extend his points lead in 'The Hunt' and record his 18th United States Modified Touring Series main event win of the season-exactly half of his 36 career series triumphs.

While Sanders jumped out to an early lead, Terry Phillips bolted from the fourth row to grab third on the first lap and then move into the runner-up spot by the end of lap two with Kelly Shryock following suit and securing the third position.

But despite his quick launch to the front of the field, Phillips was unable to make a bid for the lead as Sanders navigated the quarter-mile Springfield oval to perfection with each passing lap.

Meanwhile, Jeremy Payne was methodically picking up positions from his 11th starting spot. He climbed to fifth by lap 11, and then roared past both Zack VanderBeek and Shryock into third on lap 18.

With five laps to go, Payne snuck by Phillips for second and began to reel in Sanders.

A final charge on the final lap saw Payne pull even with Sanders in the final turn and the lead duo crossed beneath the checkered flags in a virtual dead heat with Sanders beating Payne to the line by a mere five hundredths of a second.

Phillips held on for a third-place finish behind his former teammate and fellow Springfield resident while VanderBeek and Rookie of the Year contender Cade Dillard rounded out the top 5.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jeremy Payne, Terry Phillips, Zack VanderBeek, Cade Dillard, Jordan Grabouski, Kelly Shryock, Johnny Scott, Brian Green, Jeff Cutshaw, Logan Martin, Joe Duvall, Johnny Bone Jr., Daniel Hilsabeck, Dereck Ramirez, Chase Domer, Chad Wheeler, Jon Sheets, Jake Gallardo, Trevor Hunt, John Allen, Stormy Scott, Rick Beebe, Mickey Burrell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/sanders-returns-to-his-winning-ways/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Banks $50,050 USA Nationals​*
Jimmy Owens added another crown jewel to his lustrous resume Saturday night at Cedar Lake Speedway, claiming a dramatic $50,050 victory in the 27th annual USA Nationals.

Owens, the 42-year-old veteran dirt late model driver, gave up the lead three times in the 100-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series event but battled back each time to regain the top spot en route to his first career USA Nationals victory.

The race's most dramatic moments came in the final 20 laps when Owens raced back and forth with 17-year-old Bobby Pierce. The two drivers swapped the lead and swapped paint multiple times as the laps counted down before Owens finally pulled ahead for good on lap 95 and edged away to an advantage of 1.083 seconds at the finish.

"There was way too much excitement going on for me," said Owens, whose victory came in his sixth career USA Nationals A-Main start. "To bring this race home in front of a crowd like this is pretty awesome, especially putting on a show like we did."

Pierce, making just his third USA Nationals A-Main start, settled for second after leading laps 79-86 and 94. Two-time USA Nationals winner Jimmy Mars finished third after charging forward from the seventh starting spot to lead laps 17-37. Steve Francis advanced from the 15th starting spot to finish fourth while 10th-starting Billy Moyer Jr. rounded out the top five in a race that ran green after three cautions in the first seven laps.

Mars was the first to seriously challenge Owens, reeling in both him and Jonathan Davenport, who ran second for much of the race's opening laps.

Just as Mars was beginning to look under Davenport, Owens jumped the cushion in turn two, forcing Davenport to check up and allowing Mars to take second and pull alongside Owens for the lead.

Mars and Owens ran side by side for the following two laps before Mars pulled ahead on lap 17 and began to ease away. But Owens battled back, catching Mars just a handful of laps later as slower traffic came into play.

Owens pressured Mars for the next 15 circuits while Pierce worked his way into contention. It was a three-car battle for the lead by lap 30, as Owens began to pull to the outside of Mars and Pierce used the extreme low groove to look under both cars ahead of him.

Owens cleared Mars to retake the lead on lap 37, while Pierce pulled into second on lap 43. Pierce ran down Owens in traffic and was taking looks under the leader by the race's halfway point.

Owens and Pierce ran nose to tail for the majority of the next 25 laps with Mars just behind in third. Pierce upped the pressure around lap 75 before making a bold move to take the lead on 78.

With Owens held up slightly by a slower car in turns three and four, Pierce was able to pull alongside Owens and edged ahead at the completion of lap 78. The two drivers raced door to door into turn one, where heavy contact between the two cars allowed Pierce to pull into the lead and sent Owens up the track as Mars drove into second.

Owens quickly recovered, however, and jumped to the high side as he began making up the lost ground. Owens retook second from Mars on lap 84 and set his sights on Pierce as traffic again became a factor.

The high-running Owens wasted little time moving back ahead of Pierce, catching and passing the low-running leader by lap 87. He began to pull away from there and appeared to be headed for victory before another mistake of his own doing nearly cost him the race.

With Pierce pressuring him in traffic, Owens got too high down the back straightaway on lap 94 and scraped the wall. Owens was able to correct his machine without much damage, but the lost momentum allowed Pierce to pull alongside and edge ahead at the line.

Owens again battled back on the high side, driving alongside Pierce down the back straightaway and pulling ahead after the two cars made contact in turns three and four.

The third time out front proved to be the charm for Owens, as he pulled away in the final five laps.

"It's just good hard racing. We put on a show for the fans," Owens said of his back-and-forth, contact-filled battle with Pierce. "I knew Bobby was real good on that bottom. Once he got by me I knew I was gonna have to do something.

"I really was (surprised) because Bobby's really good at running that bottom. Once I got up on the top there and started rolling I thought 'Well man, I should've been up here the whole time.'"

Pierce attempted to mount one final charge after losing the lead, but his run was stymied by traffic in the closing laps. He was denied what would've been the biggest victory of his young career but settled for a runner-up finish worth more than $20,000.

"That was one of the most exciting races I've ever been in," said Pierce, who scored his third top-10 finish in three career USA Nationals A-Main starts. "To do it with Jimmy Owens just makes it that much more awesome. Coming here, I just was hoping to make the race. Finishing second, it's just phenomenal."

Like Owens, Pierce wasn't fazed by the late-race contact between him and Owens.

"We were both going for that spot and there's a lot of money on the line," Pierce said. "We don't get many opportunities to race for money like this and to be in that opportunity, it was just good hard racing. You just gotta go for it in that situation."

The back-and-forth battle between Owens and Pierce had Mars hoping he may be able to capitalize, but he ended up two positions shy of earning his first USA Nationals victory since 2009.

"We had a good car and got in the lead there. It kinda went away a while and then started coming back at the end," said Mars, who was gunning for a weekend sweep after winning Thursday's WoO LMS tune-up event and claiming both of the weekend's NASCAR late model features. "They got to running pretty hard there and I thought maybe something would happen between them two and maybe I'd luck up and get this thing anyway. But it didn't work out."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/owens-banks-50050-usa-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crawley Back On Top In USCS Sprints​*
One night after he was outrun at one of his best race tracks, Tim Crawley put himself back on top.

Crawley, the 2012 United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N champion from Benton, Arkansas, blasted away from the K&N Filters Pole Position and held off a late-race charge from Mississippi hotshoe Michael Miller to win his second straight Ellis Palasini Black Widow Classic at Greenville Speedway during Saturday night's 30-lap finale.

The victory was Crawley's 71st career USCS feaure win and sixth series win of 2014. Crawley has now won six of the last seven USCS features he has entered and six of the last 10 USCS races overall.

"We had the rain on Friday night and the track was pretty heavy then, but tonight it was way more like it normally is for us," Crawley said. "There at the end I could hear (Miller) up top there and I'd have moved up in about one more lap. Sometimes when you're riding out front there you can't tell what's going on behind you, but I had already seen Miller up high on that first run and I figured it was him. One more lap we'd have made a race out of it, but we hung on for this one tonight."

Miller made a valiant charge on the extreme high line of the race track to close within two seconds of Crawley in the final twelve laps, but ran out of time to make a challenge for the win and had to settle for second.

"Man, I tell you what, Wesley and the staff here at Greenville did a fine job tonight; complete 180 from how this track was Friday night. This is the Greenville that I'm accustomed to," Miller explained. "To run (second) behind Crawley, it's amazing; he's a super driver. It's just an honor to get to see the 88 and not be getting lapped. I'm ecstatic tonight."

Behind Crawley and Miller, Morgan Turpen rounded out the podium in third. Friday night's Greenville winner Anthony Nicholson finished fourth and 10-time USCS champion Terry Gray was fifth.

*The finish:*
Tim Crawley, Michael Miller, Morgan Turpen, Anthony Nicholson, Terry Gray, Jerod Roller, Ronny Howard, Klint Angellette, Shane Morgan, Jeff Willingham, Terry Witherspoon, Brett McMillen, Greg Merritt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/crawley-back-on-top-in-uscs-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Claims Knoxville 360 Nationals​*
A loud scream of satisfaction echoed across the grounds of Knoxville Raceway as Brian Brown finally marked the Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals off his bucket list in his 15th attempt.

In Brown's 15th 360 Sprint Car victory at the Knoxville Raceway, the driver of the FVP No. 21 led start-to-finish in the 25-lap championship event to pocket the $10,000 winner's share.

"Man this feels good. I'm just thankful for everybody on this team," said Brown. "I'm almost out of breath, but this one's pretty cool.

"The car felt good up there the whole feature. Believe or not, I didn't want to lap anybody. I just didn't want to get off it. That Impact Signs, Awnings, and Wraps Scoreboard was pretty handy. I saw where Sam (Hafertepe) got by Sammy (Swindell) but didn't know where he was running once he got up there but here we are," Brown said.

Leading by more than two seconds at the first caution on lap seven for Kevin Swindell, Brown opened up his advantage again as Joe Beaver and Sammy Swindell swapped the runner-up spot.

Slow again on lap nine for the spun No. 82 Bronson Maeschen, the restart saw Sam Hafertepe Jr. taking third and going to work on Swindell for second. Taking the spot on lap 11, Hafertepe was never able to make up the two second disadvantage and Brown streaked through lapped traffic for the win.

Bettering his 2011 finish of 11th, Hafertepe felt good about his performance in the 360 Nationals.

"We had an awesome car there but I really, would have liked a caution there at the end just to see if we could have done anything with him," said Hafertepe. "I don't think many people knew we were running the bottom of three and four and that's where we were really making up a lot of time. I just felt like if I could have had a shot at him, not sure I could have passed him, but would have liked the opportunity."

Sammy Swindell posted his second podium of the weekend with a third place finish, holding off Davey Heskin in the closing laps, who ended up losing an engine.

"Our car was just too tight for that curb out there," said Swindell. "I messed up a couple times. One time I got the right-front wheel up over it and that really slowed me down so I ended up letting Sam get through there, and let Davey catch up so I just backed it down to where I could make consistent laps."

Mark Dobmeier came from 10th to grab fourth with Tim Shaffer taking fifth after starting 14th.

The highest finishing Rookie was Bill Balog, who placed 11th in the B Main.
Rookie Devin Kline grabbed his second 305 feature of his career and the year at Knoxville. Corey Kautz got the feature off to a bumpy start after flipping in turn one when the green flag fell. He was uninjured.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/brown-claims-knoxville-nationals-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Second No More For Abreu At Belleville​*
Rico Abreu made it very clear after his runner-up performance on Thursday that he was tired of finishing second in the Saturday finale of the "Belleville Midget Nationals" after ending up there the last two years.

The St. Helena, Calif., pilot used a mid-race slider for the lead and was flawless riding the rim of the legendary half-mile for the emotional victory in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"It's hard to tell everyone how this one feels. I got pretty emotional in victory lane in that moment," Abreu said. "I told myself that I wasn't running second this year. I realized I wasn't gaining on him and I was running the same line as him, so it was time to move up a bit higher and got it going up there. It was as far on the fence as it could be, and I almost hung from it a couple times. It was right up my alley, for sure. This is special for me - I've wanted to win here since I showed up here."

Daum, who won Friday's 25-lap preliminary feature, got the jump from the pole. An caution for Chris Windom, who had been running eighth, slowed the early going. He changed his right-rear tire and rejoined the field.

From there, the race went green, and Daum actually pulled away from Abreu after the restart and through the ten-lap mark. Abreu then got going, cutting big chunks out of Daum's lead until he caught him at the completion of lap thirteen and fired a long, sweeping slider through turns one and two for the lead.

With the pass made, Abreu continued to trace the outside rail of Belleville, opening up his lead as Daum also enjoyed a comfortable advantage over the battle heating up for third between Tracy Hines and Christopher Bell.

Abreu had a close call in traffic, and then could not complete a slide-job with about 15 to go, allowing Daum to close in a bit. Daum could not draw close enough to make a move, however, and Abreu carried on.

With nine laps to go, the second and final caution appeared, giving Daum another chance to go after Abreu. The Honda National Midget point leader was again on his game, though, and nailed the restart to gain himself a large advantage. He took his fourth win of the season and eighth of his young career.

Daum finished a fine week that never saw him worse than second, which is where he finished in the Belleville finale aboard the Daum Crop Insurance - Weld Wheels No. 5d Eagle/Stanton Toyota.

"You know Rico is gonna go good, especially when the track moves up that high," Daum said. "I knew he'd be coming at that point. He slid me and there was nothing I was gonna do about it. I didn't know how close second was, so I was making sure I didn't give anything away at the end. It was obvious there was no catching him without a major mistake or a problem. I'm really happy with our week."

Hines fended off Bell's last-turn slider for the final podium position in the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"I messed up a little off two on the last lap and knew he was coming, but I just turned back under him and was able to beat him to the line," Hines said.

"I think we proved between Zach and myself that our Stanton engines were every bit as strong as the others, and we're happy with our week. We didn't blow any up and we kept it up front."

Bell, the defending race winner, came home fourth in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota, and Windom rebounded all the way to fifth.

*The finish:*
Rico Abreu, Zach Daum, Tracy Hines, Christoper Bell, Chris Windom, Dave Darland, Bryan Clauson, Jerry ***** Jr., Michael Pickens, Cody Brewer, Stu Snyder, Jeff Stasa, Matt Johnson, Isaac Chapple, Garrett Hood, Johnny Murdock, Robert Bell, Tyler Dunkle, Don Droud Jr., Ty Williams

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/abreu-claims-usac-belleville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DeCaire Masters Illiana Asphalt​*
Troy DeCaire scored his second Auto Value Bumper to Bumper Super Sprints victory of the season Saturday night at Illiana Motor Speedway.

DeCaire completed the race winning pass on Jason Cox on the 20th circuit and then pulled away after a late race yellow for the victory with 15th place starter Jo Jo Helberg completing the podium finishers. Davey Hamilton Jr. and defending race winner Tim Cox rounded out the top five.

"After the day we had yesterday, my guys didn't let me down. We woke up at 7 a.m. and had this thing on jack stands. We went through the car and hard work really paid off," said race winner Troy DeCaire. "They gave me a great car where I could just ride and watch Jason (Cox). He used his tires up a little bit and I made the move when it counted."

The 30-lap feature began with Jason and Tim Cox pacing the 16-car starting field on the half-mile oval. Jason Cox got the jump on his dad, and led the early stages of the race as Tim Cox settled into second with DeCaire advancing to the third spot.

At lap five, Jason Cox continued to lead as DeCaire moved to the runner-up position around Tim Cox with Kevin Feeney and Davey Hamilton Jr. close behind. Helberg was on the move, up from 15th to run in seventh spot after a pass on Joe Swanson.

DeCaire was able to close the gap in traffic on Jason Cox, but was using extreme patience to make a challenge for the race lead. While the duo remained one and two, Ryan Litt was on the charge climbing from his ninth starting spot to fourth after passing Feeney and Hamilton Jr.

Helberg then completed passes on Feeney and Hamilton to advance to fifth position. On Lap 20, DeCaire then pounced on Jason Cox while in heavy lapped traffic and grabbed the top spot after they had a spirited battle.

Once DeCaire was able to clear Jason Cox, he then edged away until the yellow flew on lap 23 for a spinning Sam Davis in turn one. Under that caution period, fourth running Ryan Litt dropped out of the event and headed to the pit area.

DeCaire pulled away over the final seven laps to win over Jason Cox, who drove an impressive race in his first series start in almost 14 months.

*The finish:*
Troy DeCaire, Jason Cox, Jo Jo Helberg, Davey Hamilton Jr., Tim Cox, Jerry Caryer, Kevin Feeney, Joe Swanson, Jason Blonde, Jim Payne, Sam Davis, Ryan Litt, Teddy Alberts, Tom Geren, Kyle Feeney, Ron Koehler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/decaire-masters-illiana-asphalt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Wins Ironman 55​*
Kerry Madsen proved to be the strongest man Saturday night at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55, leading 35 laps and holding back his fiercest competition to win the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series' Federated Auto Parts Ironman 55 presented by Walker.

Madsen, who started the main event in sixth, worked his way forward, eventually getting around Paul McMahan, who led one lap early, and then leader Donny Schatz on a restart on lap 20. This was Madsen's fifth win of the season.

"It feels bloody awesome! I can't believe it! This is one of the races you want to win," Madsen said. "Man, that track, I just hammered down man. That was a lot of fun."

Madsen, who earlier in the night scored his fifth quick time of the season, said as the 55-lap A main wound down he began waiting for a challenge from second place Schatz, who he knew was coming for him.

"It's bloody Donny Schatz behind you - you can't make a mistake," Madsen said. "I was very comfortable until I started slowing down in lapped traffic. And actually, believe it or not, when Jason Sides caught me back I thought it was Donny and I was just trying as hard as I could&#8230; I saw it was Jason and I was like, oh that's alright, he's just blocking the hole for me."

"I've got to admit the fun was starting to get over when I was going, come on checkered, this has got to be coming. I just kept plowing away. Man that checkered flag didn't fall early enough for me that's for sure."

Madsen thanked his sponsor American Racing Custom Wheels, owners Peter and Bob Gavranich, his crew chief Tyler Swank and crew members Brandon Ikenberry and Chris Bowe.

"What a race! I can't believe we won that. That's a lot of fun."

In addition to bragging rights, McMahan won $20,000. This is his fifth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season - earlier in the year, he claimed the coveted Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway. Madsen is fourth in the race for the championship, 313 points out of the lead.

Brad Sweet and Paul McMahan led the field to the green flag, but it was fourth place starting Schatz who quickly jumped forward. After leading the first lap, McMahan ceded the position to Schatz. Through two early cautions, Schatz hung on as Madsen began to make his move forward. When the caution fell again on lap 20, Madsen got the opportunity he needed. On the restart he found his way around Schatz and took over the lead on lap 21.

James McFadden, like Madsen, an Australia native, started back in 11th in his All Star Performance car. As the feature wore on, he worked his way through the field. By lap 20 he had moved into sixth. As Madsen built a large lead at the front, McFadden found his way past Kraig Kinser for fourth and Paul McMahan for third.

As the cars worked their way through lapped traffic in the closing 10 laps, McFadden closed the gap, challenging Schatz on the bottom for second. The battle continued for several laps, before Schatz could again pull away. On the final lap, Schatz gave it one last try to get around Madsen for the lead, diving to the bottom in turns three and four, but it was not enough.

Schatz, a five-time Outlaws champion and current points leader, finished the night in second, his eighth podium finish in a row.

"I knew we were going to need traffic," Schatz said. "Kerry runs the racetrack really well when you get up there and go. Just couldn't find another line to gain any time without having traffic there at the end - that helped us a little bit&#8230; He was a little bit better there towards the middle of the race and maybe even at the end. We just got to him. They just got the job done quicker than we did."

Schatz said he tried different lines throughout the feature but just could not get his car into a line to close the gap on Madsen.

"Some days are like that, some days aren't," Schatz said. "The STP guys still did a great job. They've been awful consistent lately. We were in contention for it. I guess it came down to that last restart there. He got a really good start and we didn't. So that's the way it goes - you win some, you lose some."

McFadden, who picked up his second podium finish in three races with the Outlaws and his second KSE Hard Charger Award in as many nights, said the track, one of his favorites, was challenging, but that he stumbled into a good line.

"It was tough, you just kind of had to give yourself clean air and that was kind of the key I guess," McFadden said. "As soon as you got behind a car it kind of screwed around with the front of your car. We just accidentally went to the middle and found a good spot and passed cars there. Just hats off to the 3g guys. They gave me an awesome car and to give them a good result is awesome."

Schatz extended his lead in the race for the championship over second place Daryn Pittman to 118 points. Third place Paul McMahan is 174 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Wednesday, Aug. 6 at Knoxville Speedway in Knoxville, Iowa as the Outlaws take on the Knoxville Nationals.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/08/Kerry-Madsen-Ironman.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hard Chargers Thrive At Glen Helen​*
After a lengthy six-week break, the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series, presented by GEICO, was back at it once again on Friday with an eventful slate of action at Glen Helen Raceway.

*Modified Kart*
The first race of the weekend was Modified Kart, and after a big opening lap pile-up in turn two forced a full restart of the race, it was Broc Dickerson who shot into the early lead. Cole Mamer was in hot pursuit, as were Eliott Watson, Christopher Polvoorde and Brock Heger.

Dickerson and Mamer were quickly pulling open a gap over their competitors, and after pressuring him for a short while, Mamer passed Dickerson with a stronger run around the inside line of whoops through turn six. Mamer assumed the lead, and started to pull clear by lap four, only to then come to a stop at turn four on the next lap. Just as everything had been looking good for Mamer, his race suddenly ended in mechanical failure, and so Dickerson re-took the lead.

Dickerson was still out in front at the Competition Yellow, with Watson second, Polvoorde third, Heger fourth, and Ryan Carey fifth. In the second half, the competition amongst the top five was very evenly matched, as only Dickerson was able to make any kind of noticeable ground on those behind him.

At that, Dickerson only managed to gain a few truck lengths, which he then gave back somewhat on the final lap as he appeared to be a bit cautious in ensuring that he made it through the track's big ruts without incident. At the stripe, Dickerson was the big winner for the first time in Modified Kart- congratulations Broc! Second went to Watson, third to Polvoorde, fourth to Heger, and fifth to Carey.

*Pro 4 Unlimited*
Kicking off things on the full-length track tonight were the Pro 4 Unlimiteds, and with a $2,500 bounty on offer to anyone who can beat Kyle LeDuc this weekend, there was extra incentive for everyone, including LeDuc (who could take home the cash if nobody can beat him this weekend), to charge hard (as if they needed any extra motivation). Not surprisingly, LeDuc ran out front at the end of lap one, with Carl Renezeder, Rob MacCachren, Doug Fortin, and Greg Adler already running a few lengths behind.

The top five drivers held their positions over the first six laps, but a bad bicycle by Adler at turn five on lap seven finally shook things up a bit, as he dropped to seventh, while Todd LeDuc moved up to fifth. On the next lap, Ricky Johnson got by Todd on the inside at turn three, and that moved him up to fifth.

Up front, MacCachren just closed in a bit on Kyle LeDuc on the penultimate lap, but it appeared as though LeDuc had pace to cover any challengers, as well as some extra beyond that, and he came home the winner for the eighth time this season. MacCachren was second, with Fortin rounding out the podium. Johnson charged hard from last on the grid to get fourth, and fifth was Todd LeDuc.

*Pro Buggy Unlimited*
With his hometown fans out in force here tonight, it was Garrett George who shot into the early lead, ahead of Steve Greinke, Chad George, Sterling Cling, and Larry Job. At the end of the third lap, a full course yellow was thrown for an incident out in turn four, and when racing resumed on lap five, it was Eric Fitch who moved up to fifth. After that, the running order in the top five stayed the same for several laps, with the leading George just managing to open up a little gap on lap nine.

Greinke closed that gap down on the next lap, and the two frontrunners then proceeded to make a little ground on the points leader Chad George. The running order stayed the same as the laps wound down, with the only real fight being between Cling and Fitch for fourth spot.

Fitch was all over Cling on laps 13 and 14, but on the final lap, an error on Fitch's part dropped him back a few spots, leaving Cling with some breathing room, and moving Dave Mason Jr. up to fifth. Out front, an elated Garrett George had a great return to form as he picked up a solid win, with Greinke taking second, in perhaps his most competitive run of the season. Chad George rounded out the podium, thus keeping his season-long podium streak alive; Cling was fourth and Mason Jr. was fifth.

*Pro Lite Unlimited*
In Pro Lite Unlimited, it was front row starters RJ Anderson and Casey Currie who ran one-two at the end of lap one, ahead of Ryan Beat in third, Kyle Hart in third, and Jimmy Fishback in fifth. On lap three, a spin in turn three dropped Beat back to eleventh spot, and that elevated Hart to third, Fishback to fourth, and Brian Deegan fifth.

The only serious challenge amongst the frontrunners was Myles Cheek, who was hounding Deegan for fifth all the way to the checkers, but Deegan managed to put his experience to good use as he kept the young gun at bay.

Out front, Anderson cruised to perhaps the smoothest win in Pro Lite Unlimited history. Second went to Currie, who attributed much of his return to form tonight to a major re-work of his truck during the recent six-week break, and Currie gave special thanks to Kyle LeDuc for his hand in that effort. Third was Round Eight winner Hart, fourth was Creed, and fifth was Deegan.

*Pro 2 Unlimited*
The final race of the night was Pro 2 Unlimited, and as the old saying goes: they saved the best for last. Brian Deegan had the lead at the end of lap one in his #38 Rockstar Energy Drink/Makita Power Tools Ford, but chasing him was a dangerous quartet, which consisted of Rob MacCachren, Bryce Menzies, Jeremy McGrath, and Carl Renezeder.

The top trio stayed virtually nose-to-tail for several laps, but it was apparent that MacCachren seemed to have a better chance of making a pass, at least as far as speed was concerned, for he was consistently running Deegan closer than Menzies was running MacCachren.

Renezeder was immediately all over Deegan, but almost seemed to be driving over his head, as a near-spin at turn three saw him take out an advertisement banner on the next lap. Two corners later, Menzies ran Renezeder very wide at turn five to get back by "King Carl," and as the white flag waved, it was Deegan, Menzies, Renezeder, Marty Hart, and RJ Anderson in the top five. On the final lap, MacCachren got by Anderson on the inside at turn four to get his #21 Rockstar Energy Drink/Makita Power Tools Ford back inside the top five, and at the stripe, Menzies was black flagged for his part in MacCachren's spin.

This put Menzies down one lap in the final standings, so it was Deegan on top with his fifth win of the season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/hard-chargers-thrive-at-glen-helen/


----------



## Ckg2011

*One Year Later: Smoke Talks Sprint Car Return​*
When the annual Front Row Challenge sprint car race takes the green flag tonight (Aug. 4) at Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa, Iowa, it will mark a year since three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup Series champion Tony Stewart broke his right tibia and fibula in a crash at the half-mile oval.

Stewart, who returned to the cockpit of a sprint car with a victory July 18 at Tri-City Motor Speedway in Michigan, recently sat down with SPEED SPORT's Ralph Sheheen in an exclusive interview taped at Eldora Speedway that will air in two episodes of "SPEED SPORT Magazine" on MAVTV beginning Thursday (Aug. 7) at 8 p.m.

Stewart talked about his return to sprint car racing.

"It just felt pretty natural," said Stewart, who was not injured from his car flipping, but from the drive shaft of his car breaking and impacting his leg. "It was just like when we went to Daytona for Speedweek. The first time I got into the Cup car, it felt pretty naturally and just felt like any typical off-season. It didn't feel like I had missed anything. Even though it had been 11 and a half months with a sprint car, it didn't feel like I had been out of it that long. It just kind of felt natural again. That was probably the best part of it was that I didn't feel that I had taken a step backward. I just haven't raced as much as everyone else has this year."

Stewart said the return to sprint car racing was the latest step forward in his ongoing recovery.

"It was like when we went to Daytona, it was checking boxes off you know, getting back into a Cup car, feeling comfortable racing next to guys again, getting in a crash&#8230;just checking boxes off left and right," he explained. "Then getting back in a sprint car was checking another box off again and racing, so yeah, it was a big weight off the shoulders. I think if you can run one of those cars, you can run anything. That's about as physical of a race car as you're ever going to drive so, felt like that was really the toughest test for me, physically in the car."

The negative attention that Stewart's injuries brought to sprint car racing is something he still has trouble coming to grips with.

"It's been hard because ever since I got hurt last year, I've had a lot of time to get on the Internet and read and, people that understand and get it and know what I'm doing and know why I'm doing it, they're backing me on it," 
Stewart explained. "Then there's a group of people that are just NASCAR fans. They don't care about any other form of racing that are bad-mouthing you because you did this and got hurt.

"It doesn't matter what I'm doing or what you're doing or what they're doing, there is something that we all enjoy doing, and I don't care what you're responsible for, what your job title is," Stewart continued. "If you are not doing in your life what you love to do and what you're passionate about doing, why are we here? What is the point of living our life if we aren't going to find things we love and enjoy and are able to do it?

"So, anybody that asked me or told me that I shouldn't do this, in my opinion, was selfish - more selfish than what they were accusing me of by doing," the former USAC, IndyCar Series and IROC champion said. "You got to have something that you are passionate about. You got to have something that you are into that you love. This is what I love. It's not just dirt track racing. I love racing period. I love racing a Cup car. I loved racing Indy cars.

I've run supermodifieds, big-block modifieds, midgets, sprint cars, you name it&#8230;anything and everything.

"Racing's what I want to do. So, if wanting to race is wrong then what am I here for? Why am I doing any of this? Why do I work so hard with all the companies that I have? So I can go race? Why do I do this? I might as well get rid of the Cup teams. I might as well get rid of Eldora Speedway, why do I do it? If working that hard keeps you from doing what you're supposed to be doing then why am I doing it? Why do I have any of this?"

Stewart talked at length about the black eye he believes the sport received from the negative media attention given his injury.

"&#8230;It was like someone pulled a pin on a grenade. You realized that it just hurt more than anything that I did before that helped," Stewart said. "And sprint car racing is strong enough, the true core fans, it was going to survive but it got a black eye that it didn't deserve. The people that maybe thought, ah I might want to go see one of these, now they read it and they're like I don't want anything to do with it.

"And people see that I'm going to go run a sprint car, a sprint car to them is like the devil. It has nothing to do with cars or anything like that, many of them haven't seen what one looks like," Stewart added. "But they think just because I got hurt in it that something's wrong. And every type of race car has people get hurt in them all the time. There was just a string with Jason Leffler, Josh Burton, Kramer Williamson, myself, in a pretty short amount of time, that it got a black eye that it didn't deserve and the stuff that was being written about wasn't researched well, wasn't thought about well, it was just a big publication saying we've got to put something out about it and people scrambling to put together articles and all they could write about was the stuff they knew about, which was not enough to have a great article about it to begin with."

Positive changes have come to sprint car racing as a result of Stewart's accident and the deaths last year of sprint car racers Kramer Williamson, Josh Burton and Jason Leffler.

"Something good has come out of it," Stewart said. "C&R and Jimmy Carr (Tony Stewart Racing team manager) came up with a tether system that we run in our cars that I'm very confident with, if we would have had that last year, we wouldn't be having this conversation. We would have never had the problem. But the good news is that we've got it now. Some other companies have come up with torque tube tunnels, like a driveshaft tunnel that protect for the same thing.

"It did start a movement," he added. "Knoxville Raceway, the World of Outlaws, the All Stars all made front end tethers mandatory, so then we just took that a step further and worked on with the torque tube having two tethers from that to the rear end to keep the rear end from going back."

To see the full interview with Stewart, tune into "SPEED SPORT Magazine" Thursday night at 8 p.m. ET on MAVTV.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-year-later-stewart-talks-sprint-car-return/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Keeps Rolling At Monett​*
To say that 2014 has been a dream season for Rodney Sanders may be an understatement, but to the rest of the rugged road warriors of the United States Modified Touring Series there's little doubt it has been a nightmare trying to keep pace with the defending USMTS national champion.

Fresh off a wire-to-wire win 24 hours earlier at Springfield Raceway, Sanders unloaded his No. 20 Swan Energy MBCustoms Modified Sunday afternoon at the Monett Speedway and then proceeded to sweep the night's events and rack up his 19th win under the USMTS banner this season.

The 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, has claimed ten of the last eleven checkered flags, including a win at the World Modified Dirt Track Championship. His 37th career win Sunday night pushed him to fifth on the USMTS all-time wins list-one more than Jon Tesch and five shy of tying Tommy Myer's 42-win mark.

In regards to the 16-year history of the USMTS, Sanders has the opportunity to put together the most prolific season ever. Just three years ago, Ryan Gustin led 771 main event laps and won 24 times in 71 starts while claiming his first USMTS title.

Nothing to date, however, has eclipsed Kelly Shryock's 2006 campaign. In winning the eighth of his nine championships, Shryock netted 30 wins in 59 starts while leading 823 laps. His string of 11 consecutive wins that year still stands as the best ever after Sanders saw his streak of eight straight wins come to an end on Friday night in Batesville, Ark., at the hands of Terry Phillips.

So far this year, Sanders has led 550 laps while garnering 19 wins in 49 starts. With 17 races remaining in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's National Championship and eight more nights of special events yet to go, a record-setting season for 'The Rocket' is undoubtedly within the realm of possibilities.

While Sanders led all 40 laps from the pole Sunday night, Johnny Bone Jr. recorded his best result with the USMTS in nearly four years with a runner-up finish while Phillips claimed the third spot.

Stormy Scott, who came into 'The Hunt' as the points leader, bounced back from the previous two nights of struggles to secure a fourth-place finish while his younger twin brother, Johnny Scott, took fifth.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Johnny Bone Jr., Terry Phillips, Stormy Scott, Johnny Scott, Mitch Keeter, Cade Dillard, Zack VanderBeek, Daniel Hilsabeck, Joe Duvall, Jesse Stovall, Kelly Shryock, John Allen, Trevor Hunt, Terry Beckham II, Jake Gallardo, Dereck Ramirez, Austin Theiss, Brian Williams, Rick Beebe, Lance Town, Kenny Gaddis, Jordan Grabouski, Brian Green.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/sanders-keeps-rolling-at-monett/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Ian Madsen In Capitani Classic​*
Australian Ian Madsen became the third different winner in as many runnings of the Capitani Classic sprint car race at Knoxville Raceway.

Madsen led every lap for his sixth victory of the season and the fifth of his career at Knoxville Raceway.

Madsen had to hold off his brother, Kerry, for the victory.

"I never imagined it in this world," Madsen said. "I was so angry after qualifying; I thought we had messed up a good chance at having a really good night. I couldn't believe it when I found out I was on the front row."

Finding slower traffic by the 10th round, Madsen held a constant half straightaway lead as the race from second through fifth was anyone's game.

Battling with Justin Henderson and Kerry Madsen for several laps, Davey Heskin's car seemed to get better with time as the No. 56 found second on lap 12. Still battling around with Kevin Swindell and Brian Brown joining the mix, the group began running down Ian Madsen who worked into heavier slower traffic before the caution flew with five laps to run as Kevin Swindell slapped the wall in turn two; ending the defending champions bid for three consecutive podium finishes.

Working into third before the caution, Brian Brown shot to the runner spot on the restart. Taking off after Madsen, the opportunity would never present itself as Ian Madsen ran to his first Capitani Classic victory.

Brian Brown from eighth was second with Kerry Madsen coming back to third after falling as far back as sixth. Davey Heskin ended up fourth with Justin Henderson making up the top five.

Brad Sweet, Danny Lasoski, Daryn Pittman, hard-charger Shane Stewart and Jason Johnson rounded out the top 10.

Randy Hannagan set quick time over the 71-car field.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/its-ian-madsen-in-capitani-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Stays Hot With Merrittville Score​*
Danny Johnson is on a roll, picking up his second consecutive Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified victory Monday night at Merrittville Speedway.

The Rochester, N.Y., modified driver rocketed to victory in Merrittville's annual 100-lap Bob St. Amand Sr. Memorial, fending off challenges from strong local runners.

"It feels awewome," said Johnson, who is fresh off an impressive victory at Albany-Saratoga Speedway in Brett Hearn's The Big Show 6. "I just tried staying focused and got good laps."

After finishing second in his heat to 2012 race winner Mike Bowman and drawing the pole for the feature, Johnson admitted that some good fortune played a role in his success Monday night.

"We drew the pole, and that makes life a lot easier. It's a lot of luck," said Johnson, whose redraw position started the Traction Grabber / Bicknell Racing Products No. 27J on the front row and helped Johnson pilot his ride to the initial lead.

However, in a long-distance race fraught with a lapped traffic on the challenging one-third-mile, D-shaped Merrittville track, it would take more than luck to keep Johnson ahead of the stout field of contenders. Series regular Billy VanInwegen gave chase to Johnson at the green flag, and by lap eight, Chad Brachmann had taken over the second spot and was running wheel-to-wheel with the leader in turn three.

Johnson shut the door on Brachmann, but a lap 11 caution brought the two back together for a double-file restart. Brachmann's No. 3 was fast on the high side and claimed the lead, but Johnson roared ahead to take back the top spot in lap 20.

"I had a little trouble with the 3 car, it seemed to be about the same speed," said Johnson, whose years of experience, which include four prior career Super DIRTcar Series victories at Merrittville, helped him triumph. "This is a slippery track, so to speak, with low abrasion, so we had to put a lot of bite in the car to get the bite that we needed. It worked out really well for us."

In lap 32, the No. 3 of Brachmann spun out to bring the second caution of the race, but Brachmann's misfortune did not mean smooth sailing for Johnson. Bowman was finding some momentum, and off the next double-file restart, he charged from fourth to second place.

Yellow flag conditions returned to the track in lap 38 with the Mercer Milling Company No. 19w of Justin Wright and the Carey Industries No. 108 of Bill Bleich turned around. The field returned to green in lap 42 and Johnson maintained his lead and soon after started to pull away from the rest of the field.

Lapped traffic in lap 60 posed a challenge for the leaders, with slower cars ahead giving Bowman the opportunity to gain ground on Johnson. Soon thereafter they were racing side-by-side, but Johnson pulled ahead and stayed there until Bowman was able to close the gap again in lap 91.

"I was trying to show Danny a door to try to make him get a little more desperate working the lapped traffic, maybe cause him to makes some mistakes or something," said Bowman. "But he's as cool as a cucumber, he doesn't make too many mistakes."

Even a last-lap challenge by Bowman left Johnson undaunted, with just a half-car-length lead at the checkered flag, enough to for Johnson claim to claim another thrilling series victory.

Bowman finished second, and, after a tough season thus far running weekly at Merrittville, he was happy to claim the runner-up spot in one of the track's biggest races.

"This pretty much redeems our whole season," Bowman said. "We've been struggling here a lot, but coming in second to Danny Johnson feels almost as good as winning did two years ago."

Chris Steele finished third and Jimmy Phelps finished fourth. Erick Rudolph finished fifth after starting seventh.

*The finish:*
Danny Johnson, Mike Bowman, Chris Steele, Jimmy Phelps, Erick Rudolph, Billy Decker, Pete Bicknell, Larry Wight, Pete Britten, Matt Sheppard, Brett Hearn, Mat Williamson, Billy VanInwegen, Ryan Susice, Stewart Friesen, Gary Tomkins, Tyler McPherson, Justin Haers, Scott Wood, Matt Billings, Pat Ward, Carey Terrance, Tim Jones, Rich Scagliotta, Chad Brachmann, Bill Bleich, Keith Flach, Justin Wright, Randy Chrysler, Tommy Flannigan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../johnson-stays-hot-with-merrittville-score/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Decker Wires Super DIRTcar Field​*
After a thrilling 100 laps on the Ransomville Speedway half-mile Tuesday night, Billy Decker wheeled his way to Victory Lane to claim his second 2014 Super DIRTcar Series win.

In the Gypsum Wholesalers No. 91, Decker held the lead from green to checkered flags in the Alex Friesen Summer Nationals presented by Coors Light and Randy's Smoke Shop feature race keeping a stout field of competitors off his tail.
"The Gypsum Wholesaler car was spot-on from the time we rolled out tonight," said Decker, who took the Pole Position Raceway Fast Qualifier Award and won his heat race. "It really made my job pretty easy. These guys did a tremendous job preparing the car."

Decker drew the pole position and charged to an initial lead over Matt Billings. Leaders reached traffic within seven laps, but Decker darted around lapped cars with ease, making it difficult for Billings to keep up.

A lap-8 caution for Rick Richner brought the field back together for a double-file restart. Decker chose the outside lane and powered forward until the yellow flag waved again, this time for Billy VanInwegen. Again fast on the high side, Decker maintained his lead while Justin Haers found some speed on the restart, cruising past Billings to claim the second spot.

Trouble came for Decker in lap 28, with cars at the rear of the field colliding just as the leaders approached. The red lights lit for a pileup in turn 3 involving Brian Sage, Justin Wright, Ryan Susice, Dale Planck and Robbie Krull.

When the field returned to green, Decker kept his lead over Haers.
By lap 58, Johnson was battling Friesen for third and charged past him on the front stretch.

The two leaders sped ahead, leaving Haers and Friesen battling behind them for third. Haers had the advantage, but the Westmoreland Golf Club No. 1wcg was bumper-to-bumper with the Phelps Cement Products No. 3 on the straightaways and raced him wheel-to-wheel in the turns. In lap 81, a hard charging Matt Sheppard joined the fray, attempting to pass Friesen before a lap-82 yellow slowed his advance.

"It's good to be back here at Ransomville," said Decker, who finished third the last time the Super DIRTcar Series visited Ransomville Speedway in July of 2009. "I'd like to thank the Friesen family and all the Ransomville fans for bringing the Big Blocks back here to Ransomville. We certainly appreciate it. 
It's always fun to be here."

Decker was pleased to have stayed ahead of Johnson, a strong contender coming off two consecutive Super DIRTcar Series wins.

"He's the hottest driver around right now. I mean, that guy is having trouble losing a race," Decker said of his rival. "But I knew if I kept running the way I was running - I think the 91 car was pretty good - I didn't think we were in very much trouble."

Haers battled his way to stay in third, defending against charges from Friesen and Sheppard.

*The finish:*
Billy Decker, Danny Johnson, Justin Haers, Matt Sheppard, Stewart Friesen, Erick Rudolph, Gary Tomkins, Matt Billings, Pat Ward, Pete Bicknell, Pete Britten, immy Phelps, Keith Flach, Billy VanInwegen, Nick Joy, Larry Wight, Alan Johnson, Tommy Flannigan, Vic Coffey, Brett Hearn, Dale Planck, Robbie Krull, Chad Brachmann, Ryan Susice, Justin Wright, Rich Scagliotta, Brian Sage, Scott Kerwin, Rick Richner, Steve Schumacher

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/decker-wires-super-dirtcar-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All About Consistency For Madden​*
All it took for Chris Madden to pick up his fifth-career Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series presented by Old Man's Garage title was to sign in at the tour finale at Tazewell Speedway on Saturday.
:mum
The Gray Court, S.C. driver took his fifth championship by just 31 points over Eric Jacobsen. This was Madden's fifth championship in just eight seasons as he racked up his first championship with the series back in 2007.

Madden picked up only one win during the 10 races which came on Aug. 1 at Smoky Mountain (Tenn.) Speedway. But Madden's five top-five finishes and ten-straight top-10 finishes consistently propelled him to the series championship.

Lurking in the distance for his first-career championship was California native Eric Jacobsen. Three top-five finishes and nine top-ten finishes kept him on the heels of Madden during the entire tour and while Jacobsen's win came in the final event, he still secured enough points to hold down the runner-up spot in the final standings.

Madden collected $15,365 in prize money throughout the ten races as well as $5,053 for the championship. Jacobsen picked up $2,553 for second-place in the final points. Billy Ogle Jr. collected $2.053 for his third place finish in the final point standings while Vic Hill of Mosheim, Tenn. took home $1,553 for fourth place in the final tallies. Donald McIntosh of Dawsonville, Ga. picked up $1,053 for fifth place in the points and Austin Smith took home $753 for his sixth place finish. Australian Craig Vosbergen finished seventh in the points and took home $653 while Stacy Boles and Anthony Burroughs took home $553 for eighth and ninth respectively.

Ogle, the Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series presented by Schaeffer's Oil Champion finished third in this season's Southern Nationals. By virtue of his third-place finish, Ogle captured the overall Championship points fund between the two tours and took home $5,053. Donald McIntosh was second in the overall points fund battle and took home and additional $2,553. Third in the overall points was Stacy Boles who took home the $2,053 check and Austin Smith took $1,553.

Smith was the 2014 AR Bodies Rookie of the Year. Austin attended all ten Southern Nationals events and finished an ultra-close two markers over Craig Vosbergen. The two drivers were neck-and-neck coming into the final event at Tazewell Speedway as both were tied meaning if one finished ahead of the other in the main event, they would be the top rookie competitor.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/all-about-consistency-for-madden/


----------



## Ckg2011

*A Different Road Lies Ahead​*
Editor's Note: Steve Kinser is in the midst of his Salute To The King tour during his final season of racing the full World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series schedule. His wife, Dana, has been by his side through most of his sprint car racing career. SPEED SPORT contributor Keith Waltz sat down with Dana Kinser and got her perspective on couple's past, present and future life on the road. Here's an excerpt from Keith's story that appeared in the August issue of SPEED SPORT Magazine.

By Keith Waltz

Steve Kinser and Dana Snyder were married in April 1982 and for 32 years they have been on one of the most amazing journeys in auto racing history.

And that journey has included raising three children - Stevie, Kraig and Kurt - while crisscrossing the country countless times.

Ironically, living a nomadic life is part of Dana Kinser's Native American heritage.

"My grandmother was a full-blooded Native American, and when I was young she used to tell me stories all the time when I would stay with her," Dana Kinser recalled. "Then when we were in a motorhome and we went there, she was telling us that the members of our tribe (the Ho-Chunk tribe) were nomadic people.

"As I was told the stories, the women worked really hard and when they would leave camp it was their responsibility to pack up the household and take care of the kids," she added. "I always felt like that; trying to raise a family and provide the support the family needed. I felt like it was appropriate that the responsibility fell on my shoulders to try and keep balance in everybody else's life."

But life as Dana Kinser has known it for 32 years is about to change as her husband's final full season on the World of Outlaws tour draws to a close and she faces a different road ahead.

"We've traveled a lot but have never taken vacations," Dana Kinser said. "We have friends all around the country that we are lucky enough to see, but we are always kind of hanging out a little bit at the race track or around the track. So it would be nice to go to Oklahoma and visit Andy Hillenburg and maybe spend a couple days out on the lake with him and Deann. Things like that.

"I would love to travel overseas, but I don't know about Steve because he seems to like English," she added. "He's made sacrifices on his being, one being his hearing. So by him not being able to hear as well as he likes, he's not comfortable in certain situations. Plus, he's still focused on his career.

Only time will tell us what he's going to be comfortable doing. But I can't image him staying home because he likes to be busy all the time."

After a frustrating 2013 season, Steve Kinser was ready to step away from the sport. But discussions during the days leading up to the World of Outlaws World Finals focused on the importance of running one more season for his fans and the Salute to the King tour was eventually introduced.

"It was a tough decision. Giving him the space to have the intensity that he needs to race; when he was younger it wasn't something we had to put aside for or try to create. And today it is. He just doesn't have that desire to maybe go out every single night," Dana Kinser explained. "But I don't think he really grasps how much a part of people's lives he has been. He's a little intimidating, so I've talked to people over the years and now I think they are talking to him a little bit more, being a little bit more aggressive than they normally would. So he's getting to hear some of the stories about how important events in their lives have been shaped by spending time with him or watching him race."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ws-sprint-cars/a-different-road-lies-ahead/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Has A Passion For Sprint Cars​*





Tony Stewart has made his living and had his fun driving all sorts of race cars. Stewart makes no apologizes for his love of dirt track racing and sprint car racing in particular.

Stewart recently sat down with SPEED SPORT's Ralph Sheheen in an exclusive interview taped at Eldora Speedway that will air in two episodes of "SPEED SPORT Magazine" on MAVTV beginning Thursday (Aug. 7) at 8 p.m.

Stewart first gained national attention racing non-winged sprint cars and midgets and didn't become a successful winged sprint car races until recent years.

"I've won a couple races here and there in them," Stewart said. "I'm not Steve Kinser or Donny Schatz or Doug Wolfgang or anything, but that's still part of the challenge. I get to race with guys that are my heroes in these cars. And get to run with the best of the best. I find it funny because people debate about going back and running a lower division.

"Where are these people and where are these fans that call this a lower division? They have no clue what they're talking about," he added. "Because there is nothing lower about it. If you can go out and you can beat Steve Kinser, Sammy Swindell, Donny Schatz, Daryn Pitman and Joey Saldana, if you can go beat those guys, if you can just go to Pennsylvania one weekend and beat anybody at a local track in Pennsylvania or go to the outlaws and win, you've done more than win a Nationwide (Series) race in my opinion. I think you've had to run a better race than that."

Stewart missed most of this short-track season while continuing to recover from the broken leg he suffered last Aug. 6 at Southern Iowa Speedway. But he made a winning return to sprint car racing July 18 at Michigan's Tri-City Motor Speedway.

Stewart said it is not the last time fans will get to see him behind the wheel of a sprint car this year.

"I have races on the schedule that I know I'm going to try to run, there's none of them are a paid show where we're advertising that we're going yet,"

Stewart said. "It's more like just go when we feel like going, I'm not pressuring myself to go run a particular track. We've probably got about 12 or 14 more that are on there that we can fit in the rest of the year that I feel comfortable going to.

"None of them are really big. It's just places we want to go," he continued. "There never was a timeline on when I was going to get back into a car. I had in mind how many races I thought I wanted to run but then when it came time to look at the schedule, there's just no way. I have less than half of the races I really wanted to run on the schedule. We picked what we could.

"I'm still trying to concentrate on my full-time job. I don't want people to think that just because I'm racing a dirt car again that I'm forgetting what pays the bills and how important the Cup series is because it's very important to me. Last year the schedule I had was very ambitious," the three-time Sprint Cup champion acknowledged. "It was very busy and I started getting tired a little bit, but that didn't have anything to do with what caused our wreck and how I got hurt last year - that was a victim of circumstances but I'm going to make sure I don't run myself too thin, you know while I'm still getting healed."

To see the full interview with Stewart, tune into "SPEED SPORT Magazine" Thursday night at 8 p.m. ET on MAVTV.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...scar/stewart-has-a-passion-for-sprint-cars/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*To Test, Or Not To Test?​*
Editor's Note: There is a clear divide amongst World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series officials and the premier sprint car tour's top drivers when it comes to initiating mandatory drug testing for the series. Here's an excerpt from Shawn Miller's August SPEED SPORT Magazine story on the subject.

By Shawn Miller

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series 2014 rulebook includes more than six pages about its substance abuse policy. However, World Racing Group President Tom Deery said he doesn't anticipate the three World Racing Group series - the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, the World of Outlaws Late Model Series and the Super DIRTcar Series - requiring drug testing in the near future.

"We've not set any timeline to create mandatory or random testing in our environment," Deery said. "There have been a number of people who have suggested it over the years in all of our divisions. It's not really something that is a priority on our list right now. Mandatory is not a priority right now. Obviously substance abuse or the use of it in our sport is a priority."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series policy about substance abuse is written ambiguously to create flexibility for the series, Deery added.

"Our current policy was formalized five or six years ago," he said. "Part of that was a reaction to what was happening in our world. Since then we really appreciate the flexibility our current plan gives us. We feel we can deal with most circumstances within the policy we have."

Deery acknowledged that at least one driver or crew member has been penalized under the current policy, which he noted is similar to NASCAR's. World Racing Group also uses the same law firm as NASCAR to oversee its drug policy.

"I think the important part is that medical testing, whether it's for substance abuse or a mental condition or a physical limitation, in the United States is a very private matter," Deery said. "There has to be very specific circumstances that carry it beyond a private matter. Just because people don't read about it or it's not broadcast, (people) should be very careful about assuming on things like a private matter. That's the biggest obstacle we have because everybody wants to know."

The policy is not good enough for Pittman, who said he and other drivers have pushed the issue of mandatory drug testing to series officials to no avail.

"This is not a subject you can just turn your back on," he said. "I think it's time the series should step up and do something. All of us should have to prove it. It doesn't bother me how often they want to do it. In this day and age, we're going too fast. It sure would be nice to know that everybody you're out there with has a decent frame of mind."

Five-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion and seven-time Knoxville Nationals winner Donny Schatz shares Pittman's sentiment regarding mandatory testing.

"In every other form of racing they have it," Schatz said. "It's not my decision to be made. My voice doesn't have a lot of weight with the World of Outlaws rule-wise.

"We all know who does it. We try to not put ourselves in a position to get in a corner with those guys."

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...f-outlaws-sprint-cars/to-test-or-not-to-test/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Predicting The 54th Knoxville Nationals​*
With the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals kicking off Wednesday at Knoxville Raceway, we felt it was time to handicap the field for this year's edition of the $150,000-to-win sprint car racing classic.

*THE FAVORITES​*
*Donny Schatz​*
There is no questioning Donny Schatz is the odds-on favorite to win the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals Saturday night at Knoxville Raceway. Schatz has won seven of the last eight editions of the Knoxville Nationals and last year he became the first driver to race through the B main to win the national championship feature. Not only has Schatz won 12 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series features this season, but he holds a commanding lead in the standings.

*Kerry Madsen*​
Some may call Australian Kerry Madsen a dark horse, but with victories in the Kings Royal at Ohio's Eldora Speedway and the Ironman 55 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55, he has to be considered a favorite at Knoxville's legendary half-mile, where he won the 2005 track championship.

*Brian Brown​*
Brian Brown won the 2010 Knoxville Raceway sprint car championship and has posted heartbreaking second-place finishes in the past two runnings of the Knoxville Nationals. The driver of the familiar No. 21 Casey's General Stores entry may have gotten the boost he needed when he won this past weekend's Knoxville 360 Nationals at the track he calls home.

*Brad Sweet​*
In his first full season on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series tour, Sweet has been a contender nearly every time his Kasey Kahne Racing No. 49 is unloaded. Sweet won the WoO event at Knoxville earlier this year and won the 2013 Kings Royal, so he has tasted success in big races in the past.

*Sammy Swindell​*
Sammy Swindell's bad luck at Knoxville Raceway is well documented. Swindell's only Nationals victory came way back in 1983 and he has not had one of his better seasons. However, Swindell dropped off the World of Outlaws tour in early July and has been racing weekly at Knoxville since, testing his setups for the biggest race of the season.

*THE NEXT FIVE​*
*Craig Dollansky*​
Craig Dollansky has returned home to Knoxville Raceway this season, racing weekly at the track where he cut his teeth in the 1990s. His experience both on the road and at the tricky black-dirt Marion County Fairgrounds oval, will be important during this busy week of racing.

*Daryn Pittman​*
The defending World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion has won 11 races this season and Kasey Kahne Racing has all the resources needed to win the biggest race in sprint car racing.

*Joey Saldana​*
Joey Saldana and the Motter Motorsports team has struggled since a sizzling start to the season, but Saldana knows his way around Knoxville as well as anyone and he's aching to join his father, Joe (1970), on the Nationals winners list.

*David Gravel​*
David Gravel won a preliminary night feature during last year's Knoxville Nationals driving for Bill Rose. Now he has another shot at the Nationals, but with the experienced Roth Motorsports team, which has visited victory lane at Knoxville Raceway with Danny Lasoski and Tim Kaeding.

*Paul McMahan​*
Paul McMahan has won four World of Outlaws races this season and has been among the best qualifiers on the tour this year. With the importance of qualifying during the Nationals, McMahan should be considered a threat to win it all on Saturday night.

*NO SURPRISE*​
*Terry McCarl​*
Terry McCarl has won six Knoxville Raceway track championships, but is still chasing his first Knoxville Nationals victory. He hasn't had his best season, but no one would be surprised if McCarl excelled during the Nationals.

*Danny Lasoski​*
Yes, it sure seems weird to see four-time Knoxville Nationals winner Danny Lasoski on this list, but "The Dude" has struggled this season and is winless at the track where he has won 100 features.

*Shane Stewart​*
Shane Stewart has won the Knoxville 360 Nationals four times and always been a front runner during the Nationals. No one would be shocked if Stewart parked in victory lane at the Nationals, but his Larson Marks team has struggled for consistency this season.

*Jason Meyers​*
Two-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Jason Meyers has only been racing part time this season, but hooking up with the No. 83 team owned by Janet Holbrook and Aaron Call, which won the 50th annual Knoxville Nationals with Tim Shaffer, makes this a dangerous combination.

*Justin Henderson​*
Justin Henderson drove to third-place in an underfunded machine last year and is always at his best when the Nationals rolls around. Henderson has been a frequent winner around the Upper Midwest this season, driving the BDS Motorsports No. 1

*DARK HORSES​*
*Christopher Bell​*
Christopher Bell has won more than his share of races this season, but Brandon Berryman's ASCS team, may not have the horsepower to finish the job during the Knoxville Nationals.

*Rico Abreu​*
Hot off winning the Belleville Midget Nationals, Rico Abreu will be among the fastest drivers on the track at Knoxville, but does he have the experience there to end up in victory lane?

*Dale Blaney​*
Dale Blaney has had a tremendous season behind the wheel of Tony Kennedy's No. 14k, but he's had more than his share of bad luck at Knoxville through the years.

*Greg Hodnett​*
Greg Hodnett is a former Knoxville Nationals runnerup and won the World of Outlaws race at Williams Grove Speedway last month, but does his Heffner No. 27 have what it takes to win the Nationals?

*Stevie Smith​*
Stevie Smith has a lot of laps and victories (eight) at Knoxville Raceway. He's always been a contender at the Nationals and he'll be at the wheel of Hall of Famer Fred Rahmer's No. 51s.

*KEEP AN EYE ON​*
*Lucas Wolfe​*
John Zematis' No. 1 has always been fast during the team's annual visits to Knoxville and Wolfe drove the car to the Pennsylvania Speedweek title.

*Kevin Swindell​*
The Indy Race Parts No. 71 with Swindell at the wheel was a contender last year and the four-time Chili Bowl winner is back for another crack at the Nationals.

*James McFadden​*
Australian James McFadden has picked up an All Star sprint car victory and numerous podium finishes while racing with the World of Outlaws this season.

*Jac Haudenschild​*
While Jac Haudenschild hasn't had the best of season's he's always exciting when it comes to the big races. He'll have the gas mashed and his No. 9w, which was fast during last year's Nationals with Brandon Wimmer at the wheel, up against the wall.

*Mark Dobmeier​*
With 12 feature wins at Knoxville Raceway, few know there way around the half-mile better than Dobmeier, who picked up a WoO victory at Huset's Speedway earlier this year.

*SENTIMENTAL FAVORITE​*
*Steve Kinser​*
While 12-time Knoxville Nationals winner Steve Kinser should never be counted out as a contender to win the biggest event in the sport, the 60-year-old Indiana native will be the sentimental favorite of most of the 25,000-plus fans on hand when the green flag waves on Saturday night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/predicting-the-54th-knoxville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Delays Knoxville Nationals Opener​*
Due to unrelenting rainfall at the Knoxville Raceway, the opening of the 54th FVP Knoxville Nationals presented by Casey's General Store on Wednesday has been postponed.

Thursday's action will feature a double-header with the Wednesday night portion getting underway at 7:15 p.m. CT, and the regularly scheduled Thursday program to follow.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/rain-delays-knoxville-nationals-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Anthony Perrego Cashes In At Accord​*
Dash-for-Cash disappointment set Anthony Perrego up for a huge victory on Wednesday night at Accord Speedway.

A failed fuel pump in the dash event reserved for top heat-race qualifiers forced Perregos' car to slow and drop to the infield. The timing of the misfortune allowed the team to make repairs in time for the main event of the New York Truck Parts Inc. Battle of the Bullring 2 presented by Handsome Devil Barbecue LLC, Alex's Marine Plus and D&D NAPA Auto Supply.

Perrego's Gary Mann-owned No. 55 took over the lead with 10 laps remaining in the 52-lap Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP big-block/small-block modified event after starting eighth. The track regular earned $5,530 including the base purse of $5,200, plus a $100 bonus from Simplicity Design, $180 in lap money and Dash for Cash earnings ($50).

Perrego, a Montgomery, N.Y.-based 20-year-old sophomore modified driver who made his debut driving for Mann in the Battle of the Bullring a year ago at the Ulster County facility, won his second career BD Motorsports Media LLC event. His first, also at Accord, came last November in the post-Thanksgiving Gobbler special.

"We got lucky to find the problem with the fuel pump in the Dash for Cash," Perrego said while holding his unique bullring trophy. "If we weren't in the Dash, we wouldn't have made five laps in the feature."

The second annual Battle of the Bullring midweek special was postponed by 24 hours after rains hit the speedway Tuesday night during the Modified consolation events. A cool, dry night prevailed on Wednesday for the program to be completed in full.

Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP point leader Andy Bachetti picked the pole via a redraw of top qualifiers and led the 27-car starting field at the start of the main. Bachetti's most prominent challenger during the caution-marred early laps was Tommy Meier, whose Jeff Behrent-owned No. 3 started from second position.

Bachetti arrived in lapped traffic at lap 17, setting up a four-car battle for the lead including Meier, Jackie Brown Jr. and an emerging Perrego.

Following a restart on lap 22, Bachetti's No. 34 - suffering from brake issues - pushed across the track. Meier then pressed into the lead with Brown and Perrego moving into second and third, respectively.

Meier, the veteran from Waldwick, N.J., set the pace for the next 10 laps comfortably before a caution tightened the field on the 32nd circuit for a double-file restart. Perrego shot into second when Brown and Bachetti became momentarily entangled on the backstretch.

Perrego's pursuit of Meier was now underway.

Lap-after-lap, Perrego's Teo-Pro mount stalked Meier, looking high and low on the racy quarter-mile oval. Ultimately, the winning move took place at the exit of turn four on lap 41. Meier's car pushed up the speedway slightly, breaking his momentum. Perrego darted low to take command at the line for lap 42.

"I thought we had a little better car than he (Meier) did," Perrego said. "He opened the door once and we had the line. I've got to thank Gary (Mann) for all he's done for me."

Despite a final caution on lap 48, Perrego was never headed. He drove to the victory by five car-lengths.

Meier settled for a second-place payday but collected a hefty $3,539 for his efforts. Mike Ricci of Tillson, N.Y., advanced from 21st position to finish third in his No. 76R, receiving the Rock Fantasy Concert, Smoke Shop & Pinball Room $200 Hard Charger Award from Stephen Keeler. Ricci's third-place earnings totaled $2,300. Rich Ricci Jr. of New Paltz, N.Y., guided the family owned No. 406 big-block to fourth from 19th. He took home $1,720.

Jerry Higbie Jr. of Newburgh, N.Y., who originally started 16th, recovered from involvement in three early skirmishes to recover for a fifth-place finish, earning $1,593.

*The finish:*
Anthony Perrego, Tommy Meier, Mike Ricci, Rich Ricci Jr., Jerry Higbie Jr., Rich Eurich, Bobby Varin, Jackie Brown Jr., Dom Roselli, Andy Bachetti, John McClelland, Tyler Dippel, Jeff Heotzler, Danny Tyler, Darrell Ford, Tim Hindley, Joe Judge, Elmo Reckner, Donnie Elliott, Mike Mahaney, Craig Hanson, Danny Creeden, Rob Rowe, Ryan Godown, Matt Jester, Ray Jashembowski, Nick Rochinski.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/anthony-perrego-cashes-in-at-accord/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stormy Scott Bounces Back In Kansas​*
After a rough start to the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup last weekend, Stormy Scott bounced back Thursday night at 81 Speedway to pick up his first win since in over a month and keep himself in the hunt for the USMTS national championship.

Scott started seventh on the 25-car grid but quickly asserted himself over the field and snagged the lead away from early race leader Joe Adams with five laps complete.

From there, the 24-year-old from Las Cruces, N.M., paced the final 35 orbits to claim the $3,000 top prize and notch his 12th victory of the 2014 campaign.

Moreover, his first trip to the winners circle since June 27 at the Superbowl Speedway in Greenville, Texas, kept his title hopes alive after falling as low as sixth in the standings last Saturday after entering Friday's race as the points leader.

By virtue of winning two regional points titles this year, Scott would earn a $40,000 paycheck for becoming the next USMTS national champion. All other drivers in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup are grappling for a $20,000 top prize.

One of those other drivers, Rodney Sanders, failed to finish the main event for the first time since that same June 27 event. While battling among the top five in Thursday's feature, a battery failure sidelined the defending United States Modified Touring Series national champion just 10 laps into the race.

Zack VanderBeek, who finished second to Sanders here earlier this summer, wound up with his second runner-up finish in as many tries at C. Ray Hall's 3/8-mile oval in Park City, Kan.

Austin Siebert won the second Real Racing Wheels "B" Main from the seventh starting spot, and then clawed his way from 14th at the start to earn a third-place finish in the 40-lap nightcap en route to claiming the Mesilla Valley Transportation Hard Charger Award.

Driving for Southern Oklahoma Speedway owner John Webb, Trucks Unlimited teammates Rick Beebe and Joe Duvall finished fourth and fifth, respectively.

*The finish:*
Stormy Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Austin Siebert, Rick Beebe, Joe Duvall, Dereck Ramirez, Tyler Davis, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jake Gallardo, Paden Phillips, Brian Franz, Josh Lanterman, Chris Pitts, Rodney Chaffin, Kelly Shryock, Lance Town, Trevor Hunt, Dan Powers, Ross Shipman, John Allen, Dustin Belcher, Thomas Tillison Jr., Johnny Scott, Joe Adams, Rodney Sanders.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/stormy-scott-bounces-back-in-kansas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NeSmith Events Moved To Golden Isle​*
The twin 50-lap $2,500-to-win NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series races scheduled for Oct. 17-18 have been moved from Waycross (Ga.) Motor Speedway to Golden Isle Speedway in Brunswick, Ga.

The two races will now be called The Showdown On The Coast.

The group that is leasing Waycross Motor Speedway has bought Golden Isles Speedway and felt the later would be a better venue for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series. The NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series opened their 2014 season at Golden Isle Speedway on Feb. 6-8.

Those first three races of the 2014 NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series season were won by Ray Cook, Jason Fitzgerald and Walker Arthur. The Oct. 17-18 races at Golden Isles Speedway will be rounds 21 and 22 of the 2014 season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/nesmith-events-moved-to-golden-isle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana & McMahan Are Fast Friends​*
Fast friends.

While it's a term we've heard for years, it doesn't often apply to race drivers who make their livings at high speed.

However, World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series drivers Joey Saldana and Paul McMahan are exactly that. In today's pop culture world, they could be called "BFFs."

Saldana, who drives the Motter Motorsports No. 71m, and McMahan, who wheels Chad & Jen Clemens' No. 51 sprint car, help each other on and off the race track and their families are about as close as could be.

Both Saldana and McMahan acknowledged that their wives Shannon and Jan are also very close.

"Our wives are best friends and me and Joey are casualties of that relationship," McMahan said. "The kids get along very well. We have had this relationship for a very long time. When I got hurt years ago and was stuck in Indianapolis to go to Dr. Trammell for my shoulder, Joe gave me his shop to plug into and have whatever I needed. It is just a good friendship. Not many people have that in our sport. I am fortunate to have a guy like him to run up and down the highway and have a good time together. Even outside of racing we do things together. It is a lot of fun."

Saldana admitted such relationships are difficult to forge in racing.

"The biggest thing in racing, it is very difficult to separate racing from personal lives," he said. "Our wives keep us grounded and realizing that racing is not everything. Our kids get along and that helps and our wives get along and when it comes to race day, we just race and whatever happens, happens. It works pretty well for us and I am lucky to have a good friend in Paul."

Both McMahan and Saldana are scheduled to race tonight at Knoxville Raceway if weather permits. McMahan, who finished fourth in last year's Knoxville Nationals knows qualifying is the key to getting in position to win the sport's most prestigious race.

"The biggest thing is getting through your qualifying night," McMahan said.

"You need to qualify well and we have been able to do that all year long, and get to that heat race. With all the rain, the track is going to be difficult to pass on and if you are in that first heat race it is going to be the toughest heat race as theoretically it is the fastest cars. You need to have a little luck on your side.

"It's an exciting deal," he continued. "I have been on the good side of it and I have been on the bad side of it. You have to get after it and make things happen on the opening laps of your heat race. Sometimes you take chances you wouldn't always take."

Saldana, meanwhile, hopes to join his father Joe, who won the Nationals in 1971, as the second (Steve and Kraig Kinser) father-and-son to win the Nationals.

"It would be pretty awesome just to win the race for yourself and the father and son thing would be pretty cool," Saldana said. "When my dad did it, it was a stepping-stone to get to the Indy 500. Today it is more of a pinnacle of motorsports for the sprint car guys. It is a totally different world today. For my dad it was a really huge accomplishment and hopefully I can do that too."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/saldana-mcmahan-are-fast-friends/


----------



## Ckg2011

*KNOXVILLE NOTES: New Scoreboard For Fans​*
When the weather breaks and the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals finally gets underway, fans in the stands at the historic half-mile oval will benefit from a brand-new scoreboard.

Earlier this year a wheel impacted the old scoreboard doing significant damage. A new 36 by 17 foot high-definition scoreboard has been erected with more bells and whistles than its predecessor.

- Knoxville Raceway promoter Brian Stickel said Saturday night's program "is on pace" to sell-out.

- Joey Saldana was so taken with competing in the Chili Bowl last January that he is building his own midget.

"I am building a midget," Saldana said. "I don't know why. My dad hates it and maybe that's why I am doing it. I had a lot of fun at the Chili Bowl last year with Bryan Clauson, so I am building a midget for that."

Saldana said he won't be racing in Australia this year. "I think my Australia days are over," he said. "My sons believe in Santa Claus, so I don't want to miss Christmas. Luckily, I have had some success over there and I've accomplished everything that I wanted to, so I am happy to say, I will be home for Christmas."

- Justin Henderson has a unique arrangement with the BDS Motorsports team he drives for.

"It is pretty simple," said Henderson, who finished third in last year's Knoxville Nationals. "I don't really talk to those guys at all until race day.

They do a fantastic job preparing the cars.
"Doug Wolfgang told me a long time ago and you can't take it word for word, but he said you don't want to be friends with your car owners because it leads to the emotional side of things and a lot of drama creeps in,"

Henderson continued. "When it is just business, it almost makes it more of an easy thing to do, to come to work, you come do your job. Hopefully, I bring my A game and they bring their A game and we combine to make a winning combination. It has been a joy. Every time I sit in the car it has speed."

Two of America's most-promising up-and-coming open-wheel racers were hanging out together Thursday afternoon.

Christopher Bell, who will drive Brandon Berryman's No. 31b on Friday night, had already made 71 starts in various open-wheel cars this year prior to the Nationals, while his compadre, Joe B. Miller, who is not in the field here this weekend, has made 48 starts in micro sprints, midgets or sprint cars.

- Mud here, mud there, mud everywhere. With consecutive days of rain and gray skies the black dirt of Knoxville Raceway could be seen all over town, on the cars, on the streets and on the people.

The schedule of events has changed multiple times and with threatening weather still in the area late Thursday afternoon, it looked destined to change again. As of this writing, Thursday night's program remains on schedule, with the Wednesday night car set for Friday night.

Friday's program will begin at noon on Saturday with the Nationals program later that day.

Like so many sprint car racing fans, Paul McMahan has fond memories of the 1990 race when Bobby Allen became the biggest surprise winner in the history of the event.

"The year Bobby Allen won," McMahan recalled. "It was the first Knoxville Nationals that I attended and to see the emotion of Mark Kinser when he broke, how disappointed he was, and to see the raw emotion of Bobby Allen.

Nobody in the stands thought he would win. This thing was smoking and he was coming off of four and I was cheering for him and there were crews down there cheering for him. That's my most memorable moment here at Knoxville.

Original paint schemes have been an important aspect of the Knoxville Nationals for years and there are many in the field again this year with unique color schemes on their cars. One of the coolest we've seen is the black and silver scheme on Steve Kinser's Bad Boy Buggies ride.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/knoxville-notes-new-scorebord-for-fans/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown On Target In Nationals Opener​*
Brian Brown continued his tenacious pursuit of a Knoxville Nationals victory Thursday during FVP Qualifying Night for the 54th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway.

Five days after winning the 360 Knoxville Nationals for the first time, Brown, who finished second to Donny Schatz in the past two runnings of the Nationals, raced from fifth to victory. Brown drove the same car with which he ran second the past two seasons.

Sam Hafertepe Jr. had the race in the bag when the red flag came out on lap 19 of the 25-lap race on the historic half-mile dirt track when Kevin Swindell flipped after the steering broke in his No. 71.

On the restart, Brown challenged Hafertepe, who slammed the door as the pair raced through turn four. However, Brown battled back and stormed into the lead on lap 21.

Once in the lead, he powered away for the $12,000 victory. Brown also finished second in Sunday night's Capitani Classic.

"I wasn't sure what Sam was going to do," Brown explained. "We caught Sam in traffic, but then he made a couple moves and he was gone. He was going to win the race if it wasn't for the red. I wasn't quite sure what he was going to do.

"He took off pretty slow and my motor just didn't get going as well as I had hoped. I was going to throw a hail Mary and see if I could slide him. And when I crossed, it stuck and he got a good run," Brown continued. "I saw him out of the corner of my eye and he was going to block the bottom like any good driver would do and I had a flashback to two weeks ago with me and Ian (Madsen) and getting torn up and crashing. I backed out and said, 'I guess, we'll run second.' Then I got a good run off of four and sucked the bottom again and I got up beside him and then I got clean air and we were gone."

Hafertepe came home second with Kerry Madsen third.

"I thought we were really good in traffic," said Madsen. "We were more free than most guys so when we got into dirty air, we were able to rotate the bottom and even rotate the top a little bit. I knew Brian was coming. I knew he was making smart decisions and if I didn't take the lead soon enough, he would pounce on it and take the lead himself.

"We got through the lapped cars really well there and we definitely did not need that red. I felt like we were going to get going and maybe get gone&#8230;Hats off to him. They have been dominant the last two weeks here and they are the car to beat here this week."

Madsen, who won the Ironman 55 last Saturday and the Kings Royal in July, was the high point man for the night.

"We should be in a fairly good starting position on Saturday night," Madsen said. "We had a great night. It was an absolutely tremendous car. My best frame of mind I've had here. It is very exciting stuff."

Madsen totaled 491 points on opening night with Brown ending up with 486.
Terry McCarl finished fourth with USAC sprint car champion Bryan Clauson fifth.

Paul McMahan was the fast qualifier with a 14.633-second lap and finished sixth in the feature.

Joey Saldana raced from 22nd to eighth.

Jeff Swindell led the first 13 laps of the race in a car borrowed from Clauson's Blazin' Racing team, with Hafertepe taking over on lap 14 and setting the pace until Brown's winning pass on lap 21.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/brown-on-target-in-nationals-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oval Nationals Purse Gets Big Increase​*
Sprint car racers planning to attend the 19th annual Budweiser Oval Nationals presented by All Coast Construction at Perris Auto Speedway in November now have an added incentive to do so.

Promoter Don Kazarian has announce a hefty increase in the race purse. The total purse is $91,000 with the winner taking $20,000. The race will pay $1,000 to start.

The Oval Nationals is also the biggest motorsports event in California's Riverside County. This year's edition will feature the USAC West Coast and Southwest Sprint Cars on Nov. 6 and the AMSOIL USAC National and AMSOIL USAC-CRA sprint cars on Nov. 7-8. The PAS Senior Sprints and California Lightning Sprint Cars will also be in action on Nov. 7-8.

The $20,000 winner's share of the purse from the 40-lap main event on Nov. 8 is up from the $15,000 it paid to win in 2013. In addition to the big money payday on Nov. 8, the preliminary main on Nov. 7 will pay $5,000 to win and $500 to start. A separate purse will be announced for the Thursday night 360 portion of the program featuring the USAC West Coast and USAC Southwest sprint cars.

"This is great news for drivers and fans alike," said Kazarian. "This will once again elevate the Oval Nationals into one of if not the best paydays in traditional sprint car racing and it should add some more top drivers to what already is a superstar field. It is a win win-win situation for everyone involved. The racing at the Oval Nationals is always off the hook and this should make it even better as hard as that is to believe. There is so much prestige associated with winning the Oval Nationals from the bragging rights to the much sought after eagle trophies to the winning owner & driver and the winning crew chief gets the Ray Scheetz Award. Now throw in a minimum of $20,000 for the win on the final night."

The jump in the purse comes from presenting sponsor All Coast Construction.
"Mike Grosswendt, who owns All Coast Construction, is probably more passionate about 410 sprint car racing than anyone I know," Kazarian said.

"His voice exudes his love of the sport when you talk to him. He called and said he wanted to bump the purse up for the Oval Nationals and he jumped in with both feet. This means a lot to everyone involved from the drivers to the fans and everyone in between. A huge thank you is in order to 'Big Mike'"

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/oval-nationals-purse-gets-big-increase/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Eyes Another Big Win​*
Kerry Madsen is looking to score another big win on the season this weekend in the 54th FVP Knoxville Nationals.

Madsen is currently having his best season with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, already equaling a single-season career high in wins with five. Two of those victories came in big races in the last month - the $50,000-to-win Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway and the $20,000-to-win Ironman 55 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55.

"It's been incredible," Madsen said. "This whole month, from late June-July, we've been on the podium so much. The car has been consistent and then to get the Kings Royal victory ... and The Ironman is one you want to win for sure. It's crazy, and it's been great."








Madsen came away with the most points in the first qualifying night of the Nationals after finishing third in the A-Main, second in his Heat, and posting the second-fastest lap in time trials.

"We got great points and should have a fairly good starting position Saturday night," Madsen said.

The Australian-owned Keneric Racing team has come a long way since its inaugural season, when it ran part-time. Owners Bob and Peter Gavranich have now seen Madsen visit Victory Lane a total of 13 times, including the coveted Kings Royal. This season, they picked up a major primary sponsor with American Racing Custom Wheels.

"To win a big race has been a relief because it means that in the last three-and-a-half years of work and building our organization, we've taken the right steps," Madsen said. "It's so pleasing that the Keneric organization has put in the effort. We're extremely proud of our progress."

Knoxville Raceway is Madsen's home track. In fact, he won the track championship there in 2005 after moving from St. Mary's, New South Wales, Australia to Iowa 13 years ago. Madsen kicked off his Nationals week by running the Capitani Classic at Knoxville, finishing third in a race won by his brother Ian.

"I've got a lot of laps here and Tyler Swank (crew chief) has a lot of laps here as well," Madsen said. "It was a chance to get to know each other a little bit better at the track. It was just a night for us to get a race in and to be honest, I live in Knoxville. Our shop is in Knoxville and Tyler is from Newton (Iowa). If there's a race at Knoxville and we can race in it, we want to be here. The guys drove six hours non-stop after Pevely. It was something we wanted to do. It wasn't necessarily that we were testing a magical setup for the Nationals."

Ian, who runs part-time with the World of Outlaws, currently leads the Knoxville track championship standings after scoring his second consecutive victory. When he's not racing, he keeps a close eye on his brother on the Outlaws trail.

"I'm a massive race fan at heart, just as much as I love driving," said Ian Madsen. "I'm always keeping an eye on his racing and seeing how it's going, whether it's on Twitter or DirtVision. We've had quite a lot of rainouts here during the year so I've had the opportunity to watch a lot of the racing on DirtVision."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...014/08/Kerry-Madsen-Eyes-Another-Big-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Tribute Fit for a King​*
Steve Kinser's "Salute to the King" tour rolls into Knoxville where the 20-time World of Outlaws champion has captured 12 checkered flags in sprint car's most prestigious race, the Knoxville Nationals.

Kinser is being honored in different ways this week as he gets set to make his final start in the Nationals as a full-time competitor on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series circuit. Yesterday in front of the FVP "Winged Nation" stage behind the main grandstands, Kinser unveiled a special spectrachrome paint scheme he will race this weekend along with receiving the keys to a custom Bad Boy Buggies vehicle. Also, Knoxville Mayor Brian Hatch announced that he's proclaimed Saturday as "Steve Kinser Day."

"It's always fun to come to the Nationals," Kinser said. "It's the biggest payday. The atmosphere is always pretty big here so it's always a lot of enjoyment to come here."








The National Sprint Car Hall of Fame located just outside Turn 2 at Knoxville Raceway is paying tribute to Kinser this season with a featured exhibition with seven of Kinser's sprint cars including his "Superman" car and his 2002 championship green Quaker State car. A number of Kinser's uniforms are also on display along with the helmet he wore when he won his 500th career race on March 27, 2004 at Houston Raceway Park.

Kinser, who won five straight Nationals from 1991-95, says its hard to pick from the 12 which one stands out the most.

"You enjoy every National you win," said Kinser, who last won the Nationals in 2002. "I don't know if any one stands out. It doesn't matter whether it's a last lap pass or whatever it is. When you stand on the podium with checkered flag they are all special."

But one of Kinser's highlights in the Nationals came when he personally didn't take the checkered flag. Steve's son, Kraig, won the race in 2005 behind the wheel of one his cars over now seven-time Nationals winner Donny Schatz.

"That was actually one of the big thrills for me to watch him win in my racecar," Kinser said. "Even though he was a straightaway or a little more ahead of me I sat there and watched quite a bit of it. And anytime you've got Donny right behind you for him to win that race it's something that is always going to be with him. A lot of people try to win this race."

Along with Knoxville, Kinser has been overwhelmed with the support from the fans this year at every stop on the schedule during his "Salute to the King" tour.

"We have had a lot of things with the fans and the media and everybody else," Kinser said. "A lot of towns and cities that recognize it. The people have been really great. I have enjoyed it."

All of Kinser's fellow competitors know what he's meant to the sport of sprint car racing, including Joey Saldana, who drives the No. 71m for Motter Motorsports.

"I think we wouldn't race for the money we are racing for if it wasn't for Steve Kinser," Saldana said. "We all couldn't be professional sprint car drivers if it wasn't for Steve Kinser - he's definitely paved the road for us. I don't think it's the end of Steve Kinser. I think there is a lot of Steve Kinser yet to come. I think this is just a stepping stone for Steve.

"He's a legend...he's just a huge talent to sprint car racing. He's our Michael Jordan. It's just an honor to be on the race track with him."

As for if this will be Kinser's last Nationals...

"I can't answer that right now," Kinser said. "I won't make any of those decisions until the end of the year. But if I do race this would be a race I would have to come to I would think.

"This whole season has felt good. For me I've got a passion for racing and with growing up around a racing family, I just wish I could do it forever. Sometimes your eyes and other things tell you it's maybe time to not do it. I still feel like I can get the job done. I'm sure I need to probably spend the winter knocking off some weight and stuff."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2014/08/Knoxville-Tribute-Fit-for-a-King.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Worth the Wait: Stewart Wins at Knoxville​*
After rain moved the event from Wednesday to Friday, Shane Stewart was able to race his way to Victory Lane in the final qualifying night for the FVP Knoxville Nationals.

Stewart, who started sixth, was able to get by Kraig Kinser coming to the white flag of the 25-lap feature to earn him a front row starting spot for tomorrow night's $150,000-to-win A-Main.

"Honestly he just left the bottom open for me and I was able to capitalize on it," Stewart said. "My car was good. The time trials were stressful, and of course making it through the heat race was stressful, and I feel like if you can do both of those the A-Main is crucial, but it's not as crucial. I was going to be happy with running second and it just played out well for me."

The checkered flag was the second in World of Outlaws STP Series competition with the newly formed Larson Marks team.

"We had an up and down season and it started off with a big bang at Eldora," Stewart said. "We've had our moments of speed and we've had our moments of what the heck are we doing? It's a testament to all the guys at LMR Racing. Justin (Marks) and Kyle (Larson) have given us the equipment to do our jobs and it's kind of up to Steve (Suchy) and I to make good judgment calls to work better together, which we are starting to do."

In the past five years, Stewart has finished outside the top 10 in the Nationals just one time, and outside the top five only twice.

"We have been knocking on the door a few times to win this race," Stewart said. "I always tell myself you've got to put yourself in a better position to win it and we have been able to do that this year."

Stewart will start alongside pole-sitter Donny Schatz, who was second in qualifying, won his heat and finished fourth to accumulate the most points (492) over the two qualifying days. Last year, Schatz came from the 21st starting position to win his seventh Nationals.

"I'm excited to be on the front row," Stewart said. "It's a long race. Last year, I started third and the guy that won it lapped me so I hope I can have a little better finish that I did last year."

Tonight's win was also special because it came on the same day the Kick-It (Stewart's sponsor) game was held in Knoxville. The third annual kick ball game, along with an event at Slideways Karting Center on Wednesday, raised $110,000.

"What the sprint car community has done with the Kick-It organization is just unbelievable," Stewart said. "To be a small part of it is definitely special for me."

Kinser's second-place finish helped give him the ninth starting position for Saturday.

"I'm happy we finished second for our points," said Kinser, who won the Nationals in 2005. "We haven't had the greatest year and we didn't really know where we were going to be at with the half-miles when we came into Knoxville."

Mark Dobmeier started from the pole and finished third and afterwards wished he would of chose the bottom lane through-out the race.

"I knew I had a good car up top and they both went to the bottom and I had to take the line around the top," said Dobmeier, who will start 11th. "After that, I got down on the bottom to protect it and found out I was pretty darn good there. I was kicking myself that I wasn't on the bottom more in the race. My crew and everybody gave me a great car and I think we had a car that could have won. I just made a few wrong lane choices."

David Gravel, Craig Dollansky, Justin Henderson, Brooke Tatnell, Lee Jacobs and Danny Dietrich rounded out the top 10 in the race.

Kerry Madsen, Brian Brown (winner on Thursday), Paul McMahan and Terry McCarl, who all raced in the opening night, will start third through sixth, respectively, in the Nationals. Dollansky, who was fastest in time trials tonight, will roll off seventh.

Saturday will begin with the qualifier originally slated for Friday night with Hot Laps beginning at 11 a.m. (CT)

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2014/08/Worth-the-Wait-for-Stewart.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins Eighth Knoxville Nationals​*
Donny Schatz continued his domination in the FVP Knoxville Nationals on Saturday night by taking his eighth win in the last nine years.

After recording the most points in his qualifying night, Schatz started from the pole and led all but one lap in the 50-lap feature for his fourth straight win in the $150,000-to-win race.

"I still can't believe that I won the Knoxville Nationals regardless if it's eight times or not," Schatz said. "It's kind of like a dream come true that you don't feel is a reality. It hasn't sunk in yet. Now it's being able to get with my race team and focus on Tuesday when we go to McCool Junction, Nebraska."

Brian Brown was the only other driver to lead a lap, challenging Schatz in the end and getting out front - to the loud cheers of the crowd - on lap 44. But in the end, Brown was forced to settle for second to Schatz for the third consecutive season in the Nationals.

"I felt like all night long my best position was for me to be chasing Donny Schatz not him chasing me," said Brown, winner of the Jesse Hockett "Mr. Sprint Car Title." "I got a run there and I thought, 'gosh, I better go.' When I went I was able to get by him and I think he grabbed another gear. It's tough. I would love to get up here and tell you guys I'm so happy, but I am happy. To be that close to winning the Knoxville Nationals is frustrating, but we'll come back next year. Our Knoxville Nationals starts tomorrow and we are going to work twice as hard and we are going to get it one of these years."

Kerry Madsen continued his streak of good finishes in the last month, which included wins in the Kings Royal and Ironman 55, by posting his best career run in the Nationals, in third.

"It's fantastic to be on the podium for the Knoxville Nationals," Madsen said. "The last month has just been running this wave of consistency."

Craig Dollansky and Justin Henderson, who won best appearing car for the second straight year, rounded out the top five.

Friday winner Shane Stewart was running third behind Schatz and Brown at the fuel stop on lap 25. But when the field went back to green, Stewart found himself in a battle with Madsen before ultimately exiting the race on lap 40 with a broken driveline.

Coming into the night the top 20 drivers in qualifying points were locked into the show. Brooke Tatnell won the B-Main to transfer in along with Clint Garner, Brad Sweet and Lee Jacobs. Tim Kaeding started 25th after transferring based on his second-place finish in the World Challenge, which ran Saturday afternoon when it was rescheduled from Friday due to rain on Wednesday.

Sweet started 23rd and finished 13th to take home the Hard Charger Award.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...8/Schatz-Wins-Eighth-Knoxville-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz's Eighth Knoxville Edition​*
Donny Schatz got a special birthday present on a night that was just another disappointing August Saturday night for Brian Brown.

Schatz won his fourth consecutive FVP Knoxville Nationals and his eighth in the last nine runnings of the prestigious event before a near capacity crowd at Knoxville Raceway, while Brown finished second for the third consecutive year.

"It is hard to sit here and say, I still can't believe I just won the Knoxville Nationals whether it is eight times or not," said Schatz, who turned 37 on Sunday. "It is a dream come true that you don't feel is reality."

Schatz, who drives the No. 15 Tony Stewart Racing sprint car, started on the pole and dominated the first half of the 54th annual event.

Brown, driving his own FVP No. 21, challenged Schatz on the restart following the halfway break, but fell back on the long run. A yellow flag when Shane Stewart stopped on the track after 40 of the 50 laps of the half-mile black dirt track, gave Brown another chance to close up behind his nemesis.

Brown stayed close and on lap 43, blasted around the top of Schatz for the lead. However, Schatz didn't quit and when Brown left the bottom of the track open two laps later, he hugged the rail and sneaked onto the frontstretch with the lead.

"There was no hitting the marks in one and two anymore and that is where Brownie got around me on the top," Schatz explained. "You could still get into the turn pretty hard on the bottom, but when you into the center of the turn you slowed down so much that you couldn't get going again. You just lost so much speed that it started to make me nervous.

"He passed me. I tried not to get rattled or do anything silly," Schatz continued. "The next corner he went to the bottom, we went through one and two again and then we went into three and four and he went to the top and I was able to get back by him on the bottom."

Schatz said racing is all about making decisions.

"That is what racing is all about, trying to make the right decisions," he said. "I made the wrong decision and Brian went by and he made the wrong decision and I went back by. You don't get too many opportunities like that.

You make mistakes. I make them all the time."

From there Schatz was gone, taking his eighth Nationals victory and his 13th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series triumph of the season.

For the third year in a row, Brown was left to think about what might have been.

"I felt like my best position was to be chasing Donny Schatz, not him chasing me," said Brown, who won the 360 Knoxville Nationals last weekend and his preliminary night feature on Thursday. "I got a run there and I thought, 'gosh, I better go'. I was able to get by him and then I think he grabbed another gear. So be it. It's tough. I'd like to tell you I am happy, and I am happy, but to be that close to winning the Knoxville Nationals is frustrating.

"We'll come back next year," he added. "Our Knoxville Nationals starts tomorrow and we'll work twice as hard and we are going to get it one of these years."

It was a two-man race the entire distance with Kings Royal winner Kerry Madsen coming home a distant third. Craig Dollansky and Justin Henderson, who finished in the top five for the second consecutive year, rounded out the top five.

"I am absolutely ecstatic," Madsen said. "It is fantastic to be on the podium at the Knoxville Nationals. I can't believe how consistent we have been. There has been one car that has been better and that's the 15. Congratulations to Donny. With 15 laps to go I was hoping those guys would run over each other."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/schatzs-eighth-knoxville-edition/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Driver Killed In Incident With Stewart​*
The Ontario County (N.Y.) Sheriff confirmed that Tony Stewart's sprint car struck and killed another driver during a race Saturday night at Canandaigua Motorsports Park.

The officer did not identify the victim, but a YouTube video of the incident showed Stewart's car striking 20-year-old Kevin Ward Jr.

Stewart's spokesman Mike Arning stated early Sunday morning: "A tragic accident took place (Saturday) night during a sprint car race in which Tony Stewart was participating. Stewart was unhurt, but a fellow competitor lost his life. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. We're still attempting to sort through all the details, and we appreciate your understanding during this difficult time.''

Arning's statement did not indicate if Stewart's status for today's NASCAR Sprint Cup race at Watkins Glen International had changed. Stewart is scheduled to start 13th.

Stewart was competing in a Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints race Saturday night about a 70-minute drive north of Watkins Glen International.

During the feature, Stewart was running underneath Ward's car in Turns 1 and 2 on the half-mile dirt track. As they raced side-by-side on lap 14 of the 25-lap race, Ward's car bounced off the wall and spun. The YouTube video shows Ward exiting his car, walking down the track and pointing toward Stewart.

A press release from the Ontario County Sheriff's office states "two racecars traveling in tandem approached as (Ward) continued down the track, gesturing to the two approaching cars. The first car served to avoid the driver out on the track. The second car, operated by Tony Stewart, struck the driver.''

The video shows the right side of Stewart's car hitting Ward, causing him to violently tumble along the track. Medical personnel arrived within seconds. Ward was taken to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead at 11:15 p.m., about 45 minutes after the incident, according to the Ontario County Sheriff's office.

The rest of the race was canceled.

The press release from the Ontario County Sheriff's office states that Stewart "has cooperated with the investigation, which is ongoing.''

Prescott Rossi, a reporter for WROC-TV in Rochester, N.Y., tweeted that Ontario County Sherif Philip Povero said that the district attorney's office has been notified but there are no charges pending.

The track stated on its Facebook page at 1:02 a.m. (ET): "Canandaigua Motorsports Park will not have an official statement on the accident that happened in the ESS race until tomorrow. Please pray for the entire racing community of fans, drivers, and families.''

Jason Brown of Newark, N.Y., was at the track and told Motor Racing Network that Ontario County Sheriff officers inspected Stewart's sprint car in the pit area and remained around Stewart's hauler long after the remaining teams had left.

Ward began racing go-karts at age 4. He went on to win six track championships and about 250 features in eight years of go-kart racing.

He began driving a micro sprint in 2007, finishing second in the points. He won the championship in that division in 2008 and '09. In 2010, he began driving a 360 Sprint Car. He scored his first win in that division in 2011. He was listed as seventh in the points in the Empire Super Sprints as of July 21, the most recent standings available on the series' website. He had two top-five finishes and four top-10 results to that point.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...-Involved-In-Incident-In-Sprint-Car-Race.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Leads North/South Drills​*
Night one of the 32nd annual Sunoco North/South 100 presented by Lucas Oil had 52 drivers entered for the crown jewel event at Florence Speedway. Drivers ran two rounds of heat races Friday.

The top 16 in combined passing points are now locked into Saturday night's $50,000-to-win 100-lap feature.

Two-time LOLMDS National Champion, Scott Bloomquist was the only driver to win two heat races tonight, during an evening that saw some amazing heat racing action. In the second round of heat races, Bloomquist came from the 10th-starting spot to win.

Other heat race winners in round one were: Jason Jameson, Steve Francis, Michael Chilton, and Jared Landers. Four drivers joined Bloomquist in victory lane during round two, including: Dustin Linville, Gregg Satterlee, Jimmy Owens and John Blankenship.

After the conclusion of the heats, the top 16 drivers that have been locked into Saturday night's main event are Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, John Blankenship, Mike Marlar, Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., Steve Francis, Brandon Overton, Jared Landers, Jimmy Mars, Doug Drown, Gregg Satterlee, Tim McCreadie, Jesse Lay, Randy Weaver, and Dale McDowell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/bloomquist-leads-northsouth-drills/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Is The Man In Nebraska​*
Those in attendance for night one of the annual King of the Hill Late Model Shootout at Junction Motor Speedway will remember the 25-lap, $2,000-to-win main event by one word - domination.

Ryan Gustin began the main event from pole position alongside Mike Wiarda. Gustin made quick work of Wiarda and the rest of the field darting out to an early race lead.

Former MLRA Champion John Anderson drew the first of two cautions during the race when his car went around in turns three and four. One lap later on the third circuit Tommy Weder Jr. also found trouble in turns three and four to draw the second and final caution flag of the event.

Gustin led the field after both restarts as Wiarda, Chad Simpson, Terry Phillips, and Jase Kaser tried to keep up with Gustin's torrid pace. With each passing lap Gustin's built a sizeable lead over Simpson with Phillips gaining ground to move inside the top three.

Meanwhile, fourteenth-starting Travis Dickes and seventeenth-starting Bill Leighton continued raced their way towards the top five. As Gustin went unchallenged at the front, Phillips, Simpson, and Wiarda did all they could to keep the leader within site of the same straightaway.

With less than five laps remaining, Phillips surged into the runner-up position when Simpson's car veered out of the preferred racing line. Simpson quickly regrouped and held on to the third position by lap 23.

Gustin virtually went unchallenged save for a few close calls with lapped traffic as he claimed his third Lucas Oil MLRA main event of the year and fourth of his career.

Phillips claimed the second spot after starting fifth with series point's leader Chad Simpson finishing third. Wiarda held on for fourth while Dickes charged his way into the top five.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Terry Phillips, Chad Simpson, Mike Wiarda, Travis Dickes, Bill Leighton, Justin Asplin, J.C. Wyman, Justin Zeitner, Tony Jackson Jr., Kyle Berck, John Anderson, Al Humphrey, Jeremy Payne, Dean Moore, Les Siebert, Scott Lewis, Jase Kaser, John Hansen, Bill Koons, Tommy Weder Jr., Leroy Johnson, Jeremy Petty.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/gustin-is-the-man-in-nebraska/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Registers Win No. 20 In Kansas​*
Rodney Sanders picked up where he left off nearly five months ago at the Humboldt Speedway and captured his 20th United States Modified Touring Series victory of the season Friday night.

The first win of the 2014 campaign for the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, came in the preliminary feature of King of America IV on March 28, and he followed that up the next night with a $10,000 triumph in the 100-lap finale.

Friday night was his third straight win at 'The Hummer' and brought his USMTS career wins total to 38 as he pocketed $3,000 for the third time in the first five races of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup.

From the outside of the front row, Sanders led all 40 laps but a couple of late-race cautions kept the field within striking distance. The final restart with three laps to go saw Sanders sail away from the pack while Cade Dillard bested Darron Fuqua in a back-and-forth battle for the runner-up paycheck.

It was a career-best night for both USMTS Rookie of the Year contenders.

Continuing to be a model of consistency, Zack VanderBeek raced from ninth on the 24-car starting grid to a solid fourth-place finish to keep his title hopes alive. Polesitter Dereck Ramirez held on for fifth.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Cade Dillard, Darron Fuqua, Zack VanderBeek, Dereck Ramirez, Jesse Stovall, Johnny Scott, Austin Siebert, John Allen, Terry Schultz, Trevor Hunt, Joe Duvall, Jake Gallardo, Kelly Shryock, Jeff Cutshaw, Lance Town, Daniel Hilsabeck, Stormy Scott, Scott Daniels, Grant Junghans, Jess Folk Jr., Jeremy Chambers, Rick Beebe, Jon Sheets.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/sanders-registers-win-no-20-in-kansas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carrier Pockets $50,000 Check In Kentucky​*
Earning the biggest win of his career, Eddie Carrier Jr. took home $50,000 for winning 32nd Annual Sunoco North South 100 Presented by Lucas Oil on Saturday night at Florence Speedway.

Carrier, in the Carl Grover Motorsports, Optima Batteries, Rocket Ford led the final three laps to take the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned crown jewel event. Scott Bloomquist led the first 73 laps of the race and finished second, followed by Jimmy Mars, John Blankenship and Jared Landers rounded out the top five.

"I can't believe I just won the North South 100," said Carrier. "I have been coming to this race for years. I've watched my dad run pretty good in this race and one day I wanted to say I was a North/South 100 Champion, and now I can."

Bloomquist led almost three-quarters of the race until Jimmy Owens took the lead away from Bloomquist on lap 74 and started to pull away from the field.

Owens was looking to become the first four-time winner of the race until a caution with 89 laps scored changed the complexion of the race for Carrier.

Tim McCreadie slowed on the track with a flat tire as Bloomquist and Mike Marlar got together in turn four while battling for second. Another caution ensued and Carrier came from fifth to second in the skirmish. On the restart, Carrier stayed with Owens as the crowd began to sense something big was about to happen.

Owens and Carrier put on a fantastic duel for the lead as the two raced side-by-side for several circuits. The crowd came to its feet as the two drivers rubbed several times as they raced for the lead. Carrier led lap 94, but a lap later Owens retook the lead as the crowd cheered at every pass for the lead.

The two went door-to-door in turn number one with 97 laps complete, Owens drifted up the track and made contact with the turn two wall as Carrier roared pass Owens down the back straight away and retook the lead. Owens right rear tire went flat as they raced into turn four and Owens brought out a caution. Owens had to pit for a new tire and rejoined the field on the tail as his chances for victory were now gone.

Carrier pulled away on the restart and prevented any late race heroics from Bloomquist, Mars, and Blankenship over the final laps. Carrier crossed the finish line to earn his richest payday of his career.

"I have to thank my car owner, Carl Grover; he gave me a chance to drive his car ten or 12 years ago," Carrier said. "He has stuck with me through thick and thin and to win this race, I am sure he is proud. I also have to thank my dad [Eddie Sr.]. He tried for several years to win this race. He did a great job in setting up the car. All these fans that came out here, this is just unbelievable. I know that maybe Jimmy and I touched a few times, but it was good hard racing. We were going for $50,000 and I wasn't backing out of it."

Bloomquist was not happy with Marlar after the contact with his fellow Tennessee driver which dashed his hopes for a win.

"He [Marlar] came in there all bonsai and hit me. We had a really good car for most of the race. Even when Jimmy passed me, I thought maybe with a caution or something, I still had a chance. Congratulations to Eddie and his dad, I have known them a long time. He drove a heck of race," said Bloomquist.

Mars, a former winner of the event, came on late in the race to get around Blankenship and finish third.

"We had a really good car. It took a while to get going. I really like running here. We have been running strong here lately," said Mars.

In the 25 lap non-qualifiers race, Scott James came home with the win. Steve Shaver led the first half of the race, then James powered by him to take the victory in his Danny Lucas, Powell Motorsports, Rocket Chevrolet.

*The finish:*
Eddie Carrier Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Mars, John Blankenship, Jared Landers, Steve Francis, Randy Weaver, Dennis Erb Jr., Dustin Linville, Jimmy Owens, Tim McCreadie, Doug Drown, James Jameson, Jason Hughes, Earl Pearson Jr., Don O'Neal, Mike Marlar, Gregg Satterlee, Matt Miller, Brandon Overton, Steve Casebolt, Jesse Lay, Dale McDowell, Michael Chilton, Jason Papich, Steve Landrum.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/carrier-pockets-50000-check-in-kentucky/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gardner Is A Western Midget Master​*
PETALUMA, Calif. - Ronnie Gardner rolled to a dominating victory in Saturday's Honda USAC Western Midget Series event held at Petaluma Speedway.

Scott Pierovich led the first four laps of the event that was co-sanctioned by the BCRA Midget Series. Gardner took over on lap five and led the remainder of the 50-lap event.

Trey Marcham was second ahead of Taylor Simas, Sean Dodenhoff and Pierovich.

*The finish:*
Ronnie Gardner, Trey Marcham, Taylor Simas, Sean Dodenhoff, Scott Pierovich, Cody Swanson, Brian Gard, Alex Schutte, Randi Pankratz, Rick Cook II, Chad Nichols, Nick Chivello Jr., Sparky Howard, Barry Pries Jr., Tyler Dolacki, Bill Lindsey, Floyd Alvis, J.R. Williams, Rick Holbrook, Shannon McQueen, Britton Bock, Chris Ennis, Jarid Blondel, Gary Conterno, Michael Donaldson.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Faas At Chowchilla​*
Nic Faas was the class of the field Saturday night during the USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series and USAC Western Classic Sprint Car Series combination event at Chowchilla Speedway.

Austin Liggett led the first five laps of the 30-lap feature before Faas took over on lap six. Once out front Faas would remain in control for the remainder of the event.

Danny Faria Jr. was second ahead of Brody Roa, Matt Mitchell and Richard Vander Weerd.

*The finish:*
Nic Faas, Danny Faria Jr., Brody Roa, Matt Mitchell, Richard Vander Weerd, Jace Vander Weerd, Markus Niemela, Max Adams, Trent Carter, Jeff Sibley, A.J. Bender, Jim Richardson, Kolby Araki, Ryan Bernal, Austin Liggett, Connor Kassik

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-faas-at-chowchilla/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Stars Make Sturgis Debut​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL made its debut Tuesday at the Buffalo Chip Powersports Complex.

Despite overcast skies and light rain, a strong crowd was on hand to see Mark Jenkins (PRO 4), Chad Hord (PRO 2) and Jerett Brooks (PRO Light) earn victories in their respective classes. There was drama in all three classes as Keegan Kincaid's five-race PRO Light win streak was broken, CJ Greaves saw his four-race PRO 2 streak broken, and Mark Jenkins was able to make a late-race pass of defending PRO 4 champ Johnny Greaves to earn his win in his Traxxas-sponsored ride.

Kincaid, who also filled in for his dad Jeff in PRO 2 after a practice crash sidelined the elder Kincaid Monday, was on his way to a potential sixth PRO Light victory until late in the race, class points leader and Team Cooper Tire driver Brooks was able to muscle past him for the win. CJ Greaves wrapped up the podium with a third-place finish in his Monster Energy truck. Greaves fought hard in PRO 2 as well, but Hord was able to take the top step of the podium with Steve Barlow taking third in his Caterpillar-sponsored truck.

Greaves day didn't end there, as he became the first person in TORC's history to race in all three classes in the same day. Greaves' father, Johnny, took the lead early in that race after a strong move past Mark Jenkins. Jenkins, however, returned the favor on the last lap, securing his third win of the season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-stars-make-sturgis-debut/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Investigation Continues​*
Ontario County Sheriff Philip Povero said Monday that the investigation into the fatal sprint car accident involving Tony Stewart continues. Povero stressed that there remains no evidence of criminal intent.

Kevin Ward Jr., 20, died Saturday night after he was struck by Stewart's sprint car during an Empire Super Sprints race at Canandaigua Motorsports Park. Stewart and Ward had been racing together when Ward's car bounced off the wall and spun. Ward exited his car and walked down the track, gesturing toward Stewart's car before being hit.

Ward's autopsy was conducted Monday by the Ontario County Coroner Kevin Henderson. The cause of death is massive blunt trauma. No other details of the autopsy are being released.

Povero said that the sheriff's office continues to seek video of the incident. He said they've reviewed two videos of the incident. The videos are from different angles.

Sheriff's officers also were back at the track on Monday re-examining the crash scene. Povero added that the sheriff's office was in contact with a representative of Stewart and that he is available for any additional interviews.

"We ... would like to see resolution as quickly as possible, but by the same token we don't want to leave any stone unturned,'' Povero said.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...estigation-Continues-Into-Fatal-Accident.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart crash probe focuses on lighting, track​*
The collision was as common as any in racing. Kevin Ward Jr.'s car spun twice like a top, wheels hugging the wall, before it plopped backward on the dimly lit dirt track.

In a sport steeped with bravado, what happened next was another familiar, but treacherous, move: Wearing a black firesuit and black helmet, the 20-year-old Ward unbuckled himself, climbed out of the winged car into the night and defiantly walked onto the track at Canandaigua Motorsports Park.

He gestured, making his disgust evident with the driver who triggered the wreck with a bump: three-time NASCAR champion Tony Stewart.

Ward, a relative unknown compared to NASCAR's noted swashbuckler, was nearly hit by another passing car as he pointed with his right arm in Stewart's direction. As he confronted Stewart in his passing car, disaster struck.

Ward was standing to the right of Stewart's familiar No. 14 car, which seemed to fishtail from the rear and hit him. According to video and witness accounts, Ward's body was sucked underneath the car and hurtled through the air before landing on his back as fans looked on in horror.

Ward was killed. Stewart, considered one of the most proficient drivers in racing, dropped out of Sunday's NASCAR race at Watkins Glen, hours after Saturday's crash. And the sport was left reeling from a tragedy that could have ripple effects from the biggest stock car series down to weeknight dirt track racing.

"There aren't words to describe the sadness I feel about the accident that took the life of Kevin Ward Jr.," Stewart said in a statement.

Authorities questioned the 43-year-old Stewart once on Saturday night and went to Watkins Glen to talk to him again Sunday. They described him as "visibly shaken" after the crash and said he was cooperative.

On Sunday, Ontario County Sheriff Philip Povero said that investigators also don't have any evidence at this point in the investigation to support criminal intent. But he also said that criminal charges have not been ruled out.

The crash raised several questions: Will Ward's death cause drivers to think twice about on-track confrontations? Did Stewart try and send his own message by buzzing Ward, the young driver, only to have his risky move turn fatal? Or did Ward simply take his life into his own hands by stepping into traffic in a black firesuit on a dark track?

The only one who may have that answer is Stewart.

David S. Weinsten, a former state and federal prosecutor in Miami who is now in private practice, said it would be difficult to prove criminal intent.
"I think even with the video, it's going to be tough to prove that this was more than just an accident and that it was even culpable negligence, which he should've known or should've believed that by getting close to this guy, that it was going to cause the accident," he said.

The sheriff renewed a plea for spectators to turn over photos and videos of the crash. Investigators were reconstructing the accident and looking into everything from the dim lighting on a portion of the track to how muddy it was, as well as if Ward's dark firesuit played a role in his death, given the conditions.

Driver Cory Sparks, a friend of Ward's, was a few cars back when Ward was killed.

"The timing was unsafe," he said of Ward's decision to get out of his car to confront Stewart. "When your adrenaline is going, and you're taken out of a race, your emotions flare."

It's often just a part of racing. Drivers from mild-mannered Jeff Gordon to ladylike Danica Patrick have erupted in anger on the track at another driver.

The confrontations are part of the sport's allure: Fans love it and cheer wildly from the stands. Stewart, who has a reputation for being a hothead nicknamed "Smoke," once wound up like a pitcher and tossed his helmet like a fastball at Matt Kenseth's windshield.

"I've seen it many times in NASCAR, where a driver will confront the other one, and a lot of times they'll try to speed past them. And that's what it appeared to me as if what Tony Stewart did, he tried to speed past Ward," witness Michael Messerly said. "And the next thing I could see, I didn't see Ward any more. It just seemed like he was suddenly gone."

The crash also raised questions about whether Stewart will continue with his hobby of racing on small tracks on the side of the big-money NASCAR races.

He has long defended his participation in racing on tracks like the one where the crash happened, even as accidents and injury have put his day job in NASCAR at risk.

Saturday's crash came almost exactly a year after Stewart suffered a compound fracture to his right leg in a sprint car race in Iowa. The injury cost him the second half of the NASCAR season and sidelined him during NASCAR's important Chase for the Sprint Cup Championship. Stewart only returned to sprint track racing last month.

The crash site is the same track where Stewart was involved in a July 2013 accident that seriously injured a 19-year-old driver. He later took responsibility for his car making contact with another and triggering the 15-car accident that left Alysha Ruggles with a compression fracture in her back.

"Everybody has hobbies," he said last month, adding that "there are a lot of other things I could be doing that are a lot more dangerous and a lot bigger waste of time with my time off do than doing that."

Greg Zipadelli, competition director for Stewart-Haas Racing, said Stewart felt strongly he should not race after the wreck. Regan Smith replaced him in his car.

"We're racing with heavy hearts," Smith said.

*Source:*
http://www.aol.com/article/2014/08/11/stewart-crash-probe-focuses-on-lighting-track/20944911/


----------



## Ckg2011

*COMMENTARY: Tragedy Highlights Media At Its Worst​*
*Dave Moody from Sirius NASCAR Radio and MRN throws the media under the bus over the coverage of the death of Kevin Ward Jr.*

The tragic accident that claimed the life of Sprint Car driver Kevin Ward, Jr. at New York's Canandaigua Motorsports Park Saturday night showcased the absolute worst that human nature and an out-of-control media have to offer.

Ward and former NASCAR Sprint Cup Series champion Tony Stewart tangled during the running of an Empire Super Sprints event, with Ward's car hitting the Turn Two wall. The 20-year old driver climbed from his damaged racer and attempted to confront Stewart as the field circulated under caution. One car successfully swerved to avoid Ward, but the 20-year old driver was struck by the right-rear tire of Stewart's car at an estimated speed of 40-45 mph. Despite the best efforts of emergency medical personnel, Ward was pronounced dead on arrival at F.F. Thompson Hospital later that evening.

The accident touched off an immediate firestorm of inaccurate internet speculation and nut-job commentary. Self-appointed online "experts" - both at the speedway and elsewhere -- reported Ward's passing long before his death was confirmed by authorities. In a headlong rush to be first with the gruesome news, some even Tweeted about his death as he lay on the racing surface being treated for his injuries.

It was inaccurate, irresponsible and disrespectful to the Ward family, but it was nothing compared to the local and national media feeding frenzy that followed.

Within minutes of the accident, speculation surfaced that Stewart had accelerated and swerved toward Ward in an intentional attempt to intimidate him. At least two local television stations conducted telephone interviews with fans at the speedway, probing for all the juicy details -- accurate or not - and posting video of the fatal crash for all to see. One fan offered his opinion of what had transpired, despite having to rely on his wife's description of the accident, since he was "looking the other way" at the time.

None of that seemed to matter to the news hounds.

The following day, CBS News posted an article entitled, "Questions Of Tony Stewart's Intent Arise In Probe Into Crash That Killed Kevin Ward Jr.," despite repeated assertions by Ontario County Sheriff Philip Povero that investigators had no evidence to support allegations of criminal intent. The CBS report portrayed auto racing as "a sport steeped with bravado" and called Stewart "NASCAR's noted swashbuckler." It quoted observers at the speedway saying Stewart's car "seemed to fishtail from the rear and hit (Ward)," whose body "was sucked underneath the car and hurtled through the air before landing on his back as fans looked on in horror."

The story called confrontations between drivers, "just a part of racing" and "part of the sport's allure," saying "drivers from mild-mannered Jeff Gordon to ladylike Danica Patrick have erupted in anger on the track at another driver. Stewart, who has a reputation for being a hothead nicknamed `Smoke,' once wound up like a pitcher and tossed his helmet&#8230; at Matt Kenseth's windshield. Fans love it and cheer wildly from the stands."

A Tampa CBS affiliate stooped even lower, using a two-year old Stewart quote - horribly out of context - to suggest he had intentionally struck Ward, saying that after a wreck at Bristol Motor Speedway two years ago, Stewart had "threatened to run (Matt Kenseth) over."

It was Yellow Journalism at its worst, and sadly, CBS was not the worst of the offenders. That dubious honor went to ESPN, which was even more callous and reckless in their exploitation of the incident.

Just one week prior to the Stewart/Ward incident, the self-proclaimed "Worldwide Leader In Sports" correctly declined to air graphic footage of Indiana Pacers star Paul George breaking his leg in a Team USA practice game. Saturday night, however, ESPN inexplicably chose to broadcast the grisly, unedited video of Ward's death over and over again on its flagship SportsCenter broadcasts, re-racking the footage dozens (if not hundreds) of times over the next 24 hours.

Immediately after broadcasting Sunday's Sprint Cup Series race from Watkins Glen International, ESPN aired a long-form report on the incident, featuring additional airings of the accident video, stand-ups from a clearly uncomfortable Mike Massaro at the Ontario County Sheriff's Office and "analysis" from legal expert Roger Cossack.

Despite billing it as a "Developing Story," ESPN reported nothing newer than Stewart's decision to sit-out Sunday's race at Watkins Glen; a decision that had been announced nearly eight hours earlier.

In fairness to ESPN, not all of the network's coverage was slanted toward the sensational. Analysts Ricky Craven and Marty Smith provided a much-needed dose of restraint and fairness in their assessments of the accident, while NASCAR Countdown's Nicole Briscoe, Rusty Wallace and Brad Daugherty offered valuable insight and analysis, without the breathless hype and senseless hyperbole of their SportsCenter brethren. In addition, the NASCAR On ESPN broadcast team of Allen Bestwick, Dale Jarrett, Andy Petree offered their usual solid points of view, without the TMZ-style exploitation.

The men and women who comprise ESPN's NASCAR coverage team acquitted themselves admirably Sunday. Unfortunately, their superiors in Bristol, Conn., fell shockingly short.

*Source:*
http://motorsports-soapbox.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Rolls In Knepper Memorial​*
Bryan Clauson won Sunday night's 23rd annual Arnie Knepper Memorial midget race sanctioned by the Lucas Oil POWRi Midget Series at Belle-Clair Speedway.

Clauson outran Zach Daum for the victory with Shane Cottle, Tyler Thomas and Darren Hagen rounding out the top five. Aaron Andruskevitch won the micro sprint feature.

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Zach Daum, Shane Cottle, Tyler Thomas, Darren Hagen, Terry Babb, Daniel Robinson, Seth Motsinger, Garrett Aitken, Andrew Felker, Parker-Price Miller, Spencer Bayton, Jacob Patton, Dave Camfield Jr., Colten Cottle, Tim Siner, Kyle Schutt, Tyler Robbins, Austin Brown, Nick Knepper, Jake Blackhurst, Andy Malpocker, Gage Walker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/clauson-rolls-in-knepper-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Rules In The Wake of Kevin Ward Jr's Death​*
Dirt Tracks now implementing new rules to tell drivers that they must stay in their race cars until told by track officials or safety crew members tell them it is safe to exit the car.

Of course in the event that the car is on fire, the will be permitted to get out of the car ASAP.

One of the tracks implementing this new rules is Tri-City Speedway. Tri-City has posted on their website. That if a driver get's out of his or her race car before being told. The driver will be disqualified from the nights racing.

Look for more tracks to implementing these types of rules across the country.

It is being said that NASCAR is considering adopting drivers must stay in their race cars until being told it is safe to exit rules.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins at Junction Motor Speedway​*
Tuesday night at Junction Motor Speedway Donny Schatz proved once again why he is the man to beat in the race for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship as he notched his 14th win this season.

Schatz, who came into Junction Motor Speedway after his eighth career Knoxville Nationals win just days earlier, has scored wins in five of the last seven Outlaws events with his STP/Armor All team.

"Yeah it's been good lately, kind of like living in a dream," Schatz said after leading 20 of 30 laps in the feature. "It happens, so I'm enjoying it."

Schatz started Tuesday night's feature in fifth place, as Paul McMahan and Kraig Kinser led the field to the green flag. As Kinser fell back by lap five, Schatz had moved into the third position.

"We just kind of had to pick them off there one-by-one," Schatz said. "And the track changed a little bit and it's easy to slip the tires so that's something that these guys have always been good at - getting the car underneath me."

Schatz caught McMahan, the leader, by lap eight and began putting pressure on the driver and his CJB Motorsports car. Schatz got his opportunity the next lap as he slid McMahan through turns three and four and was able to make it stick as the drivers exited onto the frontstretch.

As the two drivers worked their way through lapped traffic during the middle part of the race, McMahan worked to close the gap between he and Schatz.

"It's your job to push it to the extremes and sometimes you have to push it to be able to get by lapped cars," Schatz said. "You can't sit back and wait, you've got to go and if there's an opportunity, you better take it. Racing with the best guys in the country, there's no question you've got to be on your game."

Farther back, Kinser was making his way back to the front, battling with and then passing Brad Sweet to get his Mesilla Valley Transportation car back into the top-three.

"I fell so many spots at the beginning," Kinser said. "I think it just caught us off guard how the bottom came in in one and two there as good as it did. I got up there and I was just bouncing around the first couple of laps, fell back a little bit and I just had to scrape to get back up there. It was tough to pass and we were still ripping around there pretty quick on the feature time. So the car started coming to me later on the runs went. By the end of it I felt pretty good but by that time the white flag was already out."

As the feature wound down, Schatz had built up a sizeable lead over McMahan. It almost slipped away though as Schatz experienced trouble in the closing laps.

"I'm not sure if I spun the tire real hard trying to get around someone or what but it was almost like I couldn't hit the bottom in three and four anymore - it could have been a byproduct of maybe we just wore it out," Schatz said. "It happens. We're racing on dirt and I could get around the bottom so good and all it takes is spinning the tires wildly one time. You can have that happen. The car still felt great. I just could have moved my line a little bit - I didn't. Good thing we seen the white flag and checkered."

In the race for the championship Schatz extended his points lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 140 points. Schatz won the KSE Hard Charger Award tonight after he advanced four positions before winning the feature.

McMahan said he was disappointed to not get the win, but commended his team for giving him a good car and Schatz for the stiff competition.

"Donny's just unbelievable right now," McMahan said. "As soon as August rolls around that guy just picks up his game 200 times better than what he was. We had a good racecar. You know he was just better than we were. (Crew chief Barry Jackson) gives me a great racecar, I just don't think I could have done anymore tonight."

Consistency has been McMahan's greatest strength this season, where, in addition to four wins, he has 55 top-ten finishes - tied for the most on the season. McMahan sits third in the race for the championship, 183 points out of the lead.

"We're fast - we're always fast," McMahan said. "We've got a shot of winning every night. Right now we've just got to figure out how to be as good as that 15 car right now. We're close but we're just a little off right now."

Kinser said the struggles his team faced early on, set them back as they ran out of time to chase down McMahan and Schatz.

"By that time Donny was already gone and I could still see Paul," Kinser said. "It was what it is. We kind of got a slow start and we got rolling around here and I was hitting marks. At the end of the day we ended up third with two great teams and two great drivers in front of us."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action Friday, Aug. 15 at Grand Forks, N.D.'s River Cities Speedway. The Outlaws conclude their Upper Midwest swing on Aug. 17 at the Gerdau Magic City Showdown at Nodak Speedway in Minot, N.D.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2014/08/Donny-Schatz-Wins-14th-of-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dolan Earns First Deery LM Score​*
Ryan Dolan took home one of the biggest prizes from the Iowa State Fair Monday night - a check for $3,000.

Dolan won his career first Deery Brothers Summer Series event, topping the 35-lap IMCA Late Model tour event at the State Fairgrounds Speedway.

"My dad (Roger) has won races at Des Moines. If you're going to win a Deery Series race, that's the one," said Dolan, who started outside Joel Callahan on the front row. "It was just a fantastic night of racing."

"I followed Callahan for a couple laps and took the lead when he pushed up," he continued. "The track was fast and I thought with the way the car was handling, I'd be tough to pass."

Scott Fitzpatrick was a tour career-best second. Darrel DeFrance finished third, point leader Justin Kay was fourth and Callahan ended in fifth.

The fast-paced feature was delayed just twice by caution, when Josh Most slowed on lap 17 and again when Jason Rauen's engine expired with eight laps left.

Dolan's previous Deery career best finish was third last September, on night two of Farley Speed*way's Yankee Dirt Track Classic. Driving for Rick Dralle, he had finished outside the top 10 just once in his previous eight series starts this season.

"We've been close but always outside the top five," Dolan said. "We hit on something at Independ*ence getting ready for that (later rained out) Deery show then went to West Liberty and also applied what we learned there to Des Moines."

Mark Elliott was first in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Car feature and Ty Griffith topped the Karl Chevro*let Northern SportMod main.

*The finish:*
Ryan Dolan, Scott Fitzpatrick, Darrel DeFrance, Justin Kay, Joel Callahan, Ray Guss Jr., Ty*ler Bruening, Matt Ryan, Jeff Aikey, Charlie McKenna, Andy Eckrich, Ryan Griffith, Greg Kastli, Sterling Perkins, Jonathan Brauns, Jason Rauen, Josh Most, Richie Gustin, Al Johnson, Jay John*son, Brian Harris, Ben Nading, Paul Glenden*ning, Spencer Diercks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/dolan-earns-first-deery-lm-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hollidge Seeks Mid-Atlantic WoO LMS Wins​*
It's not likely that Dale Hollidge will ever forget his World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory last season at Winchester Speedway, but if he ever does, it probably won't take very long before someone reminds him of it.

Nearly a full year after pulling off one of the biggest upsets ever on the national tour, Hollidge, 25, of Mechanicsville, Md., rarely makes it through an entire race night at one of his local tracks without someone bringing up the biggest moment of his young career.

"It's kind of crazy how people still talk about it," said Hollidge, whose surprise victory came in his first WoO LMS A-Main start and marked just his fifth career Late Model win. "We get people nearly every night that'll come by the car and say 'Hey, there's that guy that won the World of Outlaws race last year.' Fans, other drivers, someone always mentions it."

Hollidge will attempt to play the starring role in another unforgettable moment this weekend when the WoO LMS returns to the Mid-Atlantic region for a blockbuster three-race weekend. Action kicks off Thursday evening at Delaware International Speedway in Delmar, Del., for the Fulton Bank 50 that was rescheduled from a May 29 rainout.

On Friday, the WoO LMS returns to Hollidge's home track of Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md., for the first time since the track hosted its only previous series event in 2004 before heading back to the site of Hollidge's career-defining victory from last season for Saturday's race in Winchester, Va.

"That's by far our biggest win," said Holllidge, who after originally planning to enter all three weekend events recently decided to focus his efforts on the races at Potomac and Winchester. "You never know if you'll have another opportunity to win a race like that, but I'm looking forward to trying to do it again and seeing what we can do against the Outlaws. I guess we proved we could run with them before, so you never know."

No longer able to fly under the radar as a relatively unknown underdog, Hollidge feels some extra pressure to perform well in this weekend's events due to his stellar performance a year ago. But that doesn't bother Hollidge, who has handled elevated expectations quite well so far this year in putting together his winningest season since making the move to Late Models in 2009.

Hollidge has recorded six victories between Potomac and Winchester this season. His two Potomac triumphs came in special events with a $3,000 victory in the track's season-opening Cody Endicott Memorial in March and a $2,500 triumph in April's Vernon Harris Memorial. His four victories at Winchester include a $3,500 payday in May for his first-ever victory on the Three State Flyers regional tour.

"It definitely adds some pressure after you win one of those big ones, even on a regular week," Hollidge said. "You win an Outlaws race and now you're expected to perform good all the time. It definitely adds some pressure anywhere you go, but I don't mind it. I think it gives me the drive to work hard."

Much like he has thrived under the pressure brought on by his breakthrough WoO LMS victory, Hollidge also finds extra motivation in the opportunity to compete against the country's top drivers. He'll have that opportunity at Potomac and Winchester in events that will not only include national touring stars of the WoO LMS but also a large contingent of the Northeast's formidable regional talent.

"I've always said that to better yourself you gotta race against good competition," Hollidge said. "I always look forward to when the Outlaws come around anywhere close to home where we can go race with them. It's a good opportunity to learn and make yourself a better driver.

"The regional competition around here is extremely tough - I'd say as good as anywhere really. That's what makes a lot of us around here good drivers. Not just myself, there's a good handful or even a dozen guys around here that have a legitimate chance of winning one of these races."

Indeed, Hollidge and the region's other standout drivers proved their strength in last year's WoO LMS event at Winchester by claiming seven of the top 10 positions at the finish of the 50-lapper. Hollidge expects that trend to continue in Saturday's race at Potomac, where many of the WoO LMS regulars have little experience. The tour's only previous visit to the 3/8-mile oval came all the way back in 2004. That one did go the Outlaws' way, however, with two-time series champion and current series points leader Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., claiming the victory.

"I guess some people might see it as a fluke being that we don't race on a national tour or get to run those big races much," Hollidge said. "But with the talent around here, I don't think it's a fluke for any of us local or regional guys around here to win. Those touring guys have a lot more experience and all that, but they come here and this is our home track. They might have a little bit of a guessing game just because they don't know how things go all the time. We race here every week, so we kind of already have the feel of the track and know what to expect."

The opportunity to compete in a national touring event at Potomac will be a special occasion for Hollidge. Located just a few miles from his home, the track is where Hollidge cut his teeth in racing. After watching his father Ronnie race there growing up, Hollidge began his own driving career at Potomac when he was 15 and advanced through the track's lower divisions, picking up a street stock track championship before moving to Late Models at age 20.

For the past four seasons, Hollidge has chased Potomac's Super Late Model championship only to come up painfully short each year in finishing second in the final standings in three out of the four seasons. That hasn't swayed Hollidge's love for the track, however, and he'll look to make up for those disappointments with a strong showing on Friday night.

"It's only about five or 10 minutes from the house and that's where I grew up racing," Hollidge said. "My dad raced there for probably 25 years. That's where we always went every Friday night, so that place has always been special to me.

"It'd be really special for us to run good or maybe even win there, especially with all the local fans and sponsors that we have here close to home. It'd just be a good deal for everybody."

While he would love to once again defend his home turf with a WoO LMS victory, Hollidge is realistic in setting his goals for the weekend. He's optimistic that he can be a contender at both races, but he'll be satisfied with a pair of strong runs.

"I think we can win," Hollidge said. "But I'd be happy with two top 10s, maybe a top five in one of them. I feel that we run good at these tracks, so I should be able to get in the show and have a good race.

"Hopefully everything will go good for us at both places. Of course you always have to have a little luck on your side, but I think we have a chance.

We've been gearing up for it, getting everything ready. Been trying some little things here and there just to see if we can make some advances. If we can keep the car in one piece, I think we'll be up there in the mix."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/hollidge-seeks-mid-atlantic-woo-lms-wins/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gas City Dark For Remainder Of 2014​*
GAS CITY, Ind. - Another race track is in trouble.

A message posted on the website for Gas City I-69 Speedway Sunday reads simply: "No Racing Remainder of 2014 Season."

The quarter-mile dirt track had six events remaining on its schedule this season. Non-winged sprint cars, UMP modifieds and thunder cars are the weekly divisions at the track that opened in 1987.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/gas-city-dark-for-remainder-of-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Illinois Drivers Fill Bettenhausen 100 Entry List​*
Saturday's Tony Bettenhausen 100 USAC Silver Crown race at the Illinois State Fairgrounds marks the 80th anniversary of the first 100-mile national championship dirt track race at the Springfield Mile.

That first event featured two-man Indianapolis cars and was won by the popular Billy Winn, who would win the second one as well. As the late Tony Bettenhausen of Tinley Park is remembered this year, along with members of the Bettenhausen racing family, the 53rd Bettenhausen 100 is marked by the largest Springfield entry list in seven years as evidenced by the large number of Illinois participants in the field.

"Illini Pride" has swelled the entry list this year with at least eight drivers entered from the home state, plus an owner with two machines expected and yet another driver or owner perhaps in the mix to attempt to conquer the World's Fastest Mile Dirt Track.

The Illinois contingent is led by two-time defending Bettenhausen 100 winner A.J. Fike of Galesburg in a machine owned by his father Don. Fike nearly pulled off the impossible last year by winning on Saturday and then nearly winning the ARCA Racing Series Allen Crowe 100 stock car race on Sunday, a feat performed only by Al Unser in 1972. Fike became the first home state driver in 29 years to win the Bettenhausen in 2012, the last before Fike was Gary Bettenhausen, the eldest son of Tony and also a Tinley Park native.

Gary, who won his father's race in 1978 and 1983, passed away earlier this year at the age of 72.

Another contender from the Prairie State is Canton's Chris Windom in the RW Motorsports entry. Windom led 85 laps of last year's race at Springfield before surrendering the lead to Fike and led late at DuQuoin two weeks later before running out of fuel. He did score his first win in the mighty uprights at Eldora in the USAC Silver Crown finale last year.

Yet a third Illinois driver could join Fike and Windom as Silver Crown victors and drivers pulling double duty over the weekend. Benton's Shane Cockrum qualified fourth at Springfield last year after a practice crash and was in contention for a victory at DuQuoin until the car ran low on fuel. He, like Fike and Windom, should have an ARCA ride for Sunday as well.

Two other contenders from Illinois already have impressive resume's in and out of the series. Pocahontas driver Zach Daum was the 2009 USAC Rookie of the Year and is a former POWRi midget champion. Elkhart's Chris Urish scored an upset win at DuQuoin last Labor Day weekend and the driver should have plenty of fan support Saturday from his native Logan county.

Other Illinois drivers expected include series veteran Randy Bateman of Murphysboro, Patrick Lawson of Edwardsville, Tiffany Wyzard of WIlliamsville and Jerry Bruce of Benton. Another possible entrant is Chris Fetter of DuQuoin who purchased not one but two of the machines over the winter.

Springfield's Dennis McQuinn is a long time crew chief and car owner who provided cars for capitol city native Donnie Beechler. McQuinn is expected to return with two cars this year, one for Oklahoma hotshoe Brady Bacon and the other rumored for third generation driver Steven Russell. Frequent entrant Ricky Nix of Benton is thought to be considering a series return with an as yet to be named driver.

Should the stars align one third of Saturday's field will come from the home soil, a fact not lost on promoter Bob Sargent of Track Enterprises who greatly appreciates the support of the home contingent.

"I really appreciate the support of all the competitors, drivers or car owners who call Illinois home," said Sargent. "They add a lot of local flavor to the two Illinois dirt miles, they appreciate the history and what it means to compete on one of these historic tracks and they draw a lot of attention to our events."

Fans wishing to see their local favorites should not wait until the last minute to arrive at the Illinois State Fair on Saturday. Practice for the USAC Silver Crown Series starts at 9 a.m. with qualifications at 10:25 a.m. and the 53rd Bettenhausen 100 at around 1:30 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ois-drivers-fill-bettenhausen-100-entry-list/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Driver Who Witnessed Tragedy: Tony Stewart 'Did Everything In His Power &#8230; To Avoid (Kevin Ward Jr.)'​*
Lost in all the resulting fallout of the Tony Stewart - Kevin Ward Jr. tragedy is a report by a fellow driver who was also in Saturday night's fateful race field and witnessed the incident.

"From what I saw, Tony did everything in his power to turn down away from Kevin to avoid him," sprint car driver Cory Sparks told Rochester.twc.news.com.

Sparks was a few cars behind Stewart on the racetrack but had a clear field of vision of what occurred, and said that videos that have been made public do not tell the whole story.

"People say that they heard the engine rev up and he gassed it," Sparks said of Stewart. "In a sprint car, the only way to steer is you steer with the rear wheels as much as you do the steering wheel. In my opinion, what he did was he (Stewart) gassed it to turn down away from him (Ward)."

Sparks also confirmed the belief of many that Stewart's vision may have been limited and that Stewart likely did not see Ward until it was too late.

"Kevin was wearing all-black," Sparks said. "A black fire suit, a black helmet, which in normal situations isn't a big deal, they are to go with the colors of your car. It was tragic accident and a mistake was made."

Although Ontario County (N.Y.) Sheriff Philip Povero has said his investigators have spoken to other racers, it was unclear from the Rochester.twcnews.com story if Sparks has been questioned yet by investigators about what he saw unfold on the racetrack.

"I think that the biggest thing is to remember Kevin Ward as a great race car driver, not a victim of Tony Stewart," Sparks said.

*Source:*
http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.co...oid-kevin-ward-jr/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Ckg2011

*Three-Day Weekend For POWRi Teams​*
For the first of three consecutive nights of racing, Lincoln Speedway is set to host the POWRi Midgets and Micros on Aug. 15.

The Friday night race will be held in conjunction with the 2014 Illinois State Fair.

The event will mark the third time that the POWRi Midgets have visited the Lincoln, Ill. track this season. Previous 2014 midget feature winners at the ¼ mile dirt semi-banked oval have been Tanner Thorson at the June 6 Illinois SPEED Week event and Chett Gehrke at the July 11 event. The POWRi Micros have ventured to Lincoln Speedway only once so far this year during Illinois SPEED Week where Aaron Andruskevitch took home the micro feature win.

On Aug. 16, POWRi is scheduled to visit Macon Speedway in Macon, Ill. for the 2014 Dana Godfrey Memorial. In addition to the excitement of being run in conjunction with the Illinois State Fair, fans will be treated to a double dose of action that night. In addition to a full regular show, the midgets will run a make-up feature in order to complete the portion of events that were rained out on April 26. The micros will run their April 26 make-up feature on Sept. 6. For drivers who make it into both feature events, the double features will be a test of endurance as Macon Speedway is traditionally elbows up all night.

The Dana Godfrey Memorial is an annual POWRi event for both the midget and micro series. The event pays tribute to the late wife of John Godfrey. As a successful chassis builder and founder of Spike Chassis, Godfrey is a familiar face in the racing community who has dedicated his life to furthering the sport. Godfrey's wife, Dana, was instrumental in his success and helped shape the sport into what it is today.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/three-day-weekend-for-powri-teams/


----------



## Ckg2011

*42nd Shrine Race Belongs To Franklin​*
Dennis Franklin inherited the lead on lap 23 and sped away to win Wednesday night's 42nd annual Gaston County Carolina Speedway Shrine Race at Carolina Speedway.

Jonathan Davenport suffered a flat right-rear tire while leading, handing the top spot to Franklin.

John Pursley came home second, while Davenport battled back through the field to finish third with Kennie Compton and Kyle Pierce completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Dennis Franklin, Johnny Pursley Jonathan Davenport, Kennie Compton, Kyle Pierce, Dustin Mitchell, Scott Shirey, Kevin Wilson, Ben Watkins, Brian Ledbetter, Anthony Sanders, Kevin Godwin, Aaron Ridley, Luke Roffers, Jonathan Edwards, Ross Bailes, Brandon Overton, Zack Mitchell, Justin Labonte, Chris Ferguson, Doug Sanders, Robbie Bailey, Jeff Smith, Kenny Rominger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/42nd-shrine-race-belongs-to-franklin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Notches 21st USMTS Victory​*
The Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup rolled into the AMSOIL Speedway on Wednesday afternoon and Rodney Sanders rolled out a few hours later with a $3,000 check and his 21st win of the season.

Johnny Scott claimed the pole position and paced the first dozen laps before giving way to Sanders as they came to complete lap 13.

From there, Sanders was too powerful for any of his would-be challengers and crossed the finish line a little more than three seconds ahead of Scott and Zack VanderBeek.

Making his first USMTS start, Jody Bellefeuille came from the tenth starting spot to finish fourth while Kelly Estey completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Johnny Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Jody Bellefeuille, Kelly Estey, Jason Miller, Jeremy Houle, Joey Jensen, Rick Rivord, Dereck Ramirez, Brent Larson, Kelly Shryock, Jeff Spacek, Landon Atkinson, Al Uotinen, Clayton Wagamon, Jake Gallardo, Lance Town, Daniel Hilsabeck, Bob Gierke, Nikki Wrazidlo, Scott Heikkinen, Jeff Lien Jr., Stormy Scott, John Allen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/sanders-notches-21st-usmts-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brett Hearn Is Mr. Dirt Track USA​*
The 30 other Super DIRTcar Series drivers who turned out for Wednesday night's 100-lap Mr. Dirt Track USA event at the Lebanon Valley Speedway knew they were in trouble when Brett Hearn hot lapped well below the track record.

The track slowed down, but Hearn still lowered the record for the high-banked half-mile to 19.335 seconds. He backed up a win in his heat with a 28-lap dash from 10th on the grid to the lead before cruising effortlessly to the $17,500 victory.

Early leader Andy Bachetti was second ahead of Donnie Corellis, Stewart Friesen, Rob Pitcher, Danny Johnson, Larry Wight, Kyle Sheldon, Eddie Marshall and Keith Flach. All but Friesen, Johnson and Flach are Lebanon Valley regulars.

Bachetti led Kolby Schroeder and Johnson in the early going but Hearn was already sixth when the first yellow flew for a stalled Peter Britten on lap eight. "The Jet" blasted to fourth on the restart and picked off Corellis and Schroeder to show second on lap 26. Two laps later he dropped under Bachetti exiting turn four and had the lead at the flagstand. From there, he was on cruise control, just coasting into the turns and working carefully through the lapped cars.

"The car was really good but I knew he'd be coming for me," offered Bachetti. "I knew I wouldn't be able to hold him up when he got there. I think he was just toying with me."

As Hearn clicked off the laps, Corellis and J.R. Heffner wrestled for third behind Bachetti, with two-time Mr. Dirt winner Heffner seemingly winning the battle. But a restart triggered by Billy Decker coasting to a stop on the frontstretch on lap 70 saw Heffner go right to the turn one wall, letting Corellis and eight other cars by before he recovered.

"I tried to be patient and it paid off," said Corellis. "We were actually better on the long runs but guys were getting pretty rammy there, so a couple of times I just backed out and let them go."

By the final yellow, on lap 80, restarts were single file but Wight got alongside Johnson on the green and they battled from that point to the checkers, much to the crowd's delight. But no matter where Wight tried to go, Johnson's car was there and that's the way they finished.

Hearn's win marked his tenth in the lucrative event and also gave him a tie at 83 wins with Valley legend Tommy Corellis, good for second behind all-time win leader Kenny Tremont Jr.

"We won this in the garage," declared Hearn. "There's nothing easy about starting 10th with all those guys in front of you. You have to have an outstanding car and this one has been outstanding here for a month and a half.

"We gave it a little tune-up this week and put a new body on to tighten it up a little, but otherwise it's the same car we've won all the Saturday night races with."

The companion sportsman feature was postponed after it began raining while the race was red flagged because of an early-race accident.

*The finish:*
Brett Hearn, Andy Bachetti, Donnie Corellis, Stewart Friesen, Rob Pitcher, Danny Johnson, Larry Wight, Kyle Sheldon, Eddie Marshall, Keith Flach, J.R. Heffner, Erick Rudolphy, Gary Tomkins, Billy VanInwegen, Brian Berger, Pat Ward, Kyle Hoffman, Mike King, Jimmy Phelps, Billy Decker, Kyle Armstrong, Matt Sheppard, Matt Billings, Justin Haers, Pete Britten, Matt Pupello, Kenny Tremont, Jr., C.G. Morey, Rich Scagliotta.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/brett-hearn-is-mr-dirt-track-usa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Satterlee Stops Lanigan In Delaware​*
After a disappointing two-week trip through the Midwest, Gregg Satterlee returned to his home region and returned to form with a victory in Thursday night's Fulton Bank 50 at Delaware Int'l Speedway.

Satterlee, 30, of Indiana, Pa., survived a close call in traffic and turned back challenges from Darrell Lanigan at the half-mile oval in southern Delaware, earning $10,050 for his third career World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory.

"We had kind of a rough couple of weeks, but that's part of traveling," said Satterlee, who scored just one top-10 finish in four WoO LMS appearances in traveling with the WoO LMS to Illinois and Wisconsin in late July and early August. "We're learning and getting better. I'm sure if we hadn't done all that traveling we wouldn't be standing up here (in victory lane) tonight."

Sixth-starting Lanigan, the two-time WoO LMS champion and current point leader, was second at the finish, 0.343 seconds behind Satterlee. Fourth-starting Austin Hubbard was just behind the two leaders in third, while Tim Fuller advanced from eighth to finish fourth. Seventh-starting Ross Robinson rounded out the top five in a race slowed by four caution flags.

Satterlee's victory featured plenty of drama. Starting from the pole, his Satterlee Petroleum Distributors-sponsored Rocket Chassis got the jump on outside polesitter Amanda Whaley of Millsboro, Del., who quickly dropped to the tail of the field after she pushed far up the track entering the first corner.

Whaley had made history earlier in the evening when she became the first female driver to ever make the redraw for a WoO LMS event with her second-place heat race finish. But her lap-one miscue dashed chance to become the first female to win a WoO LMS A-Main.

Whaley's push up the track created a scramble among the front few rows, and Lanigan took advantage to charge from sixth to second on the race's opening lap. He soon began applying pressure to Satterlee, making low-side bids for the lead through the race's opening laps with Hubbard lurking just behind in third.

The leaders caught the tail of the field by lap 14, setting up a tense battle. Satterlee opened the door for Lanigan to take the lead when he attempted to drive around tail-running Whaley on lap 17 and slid high in turn two. But Lanigan repeated Satterlee's mistake on the following lap, giving Satterlee room to muscle his way back into the lead on lap 18.

The excitement continued on the following lap when Satterlee got into the back of Nick Davis of Millsboro, Del., while trying to put him a lap down. The contact turned Davis sideways directly in front of Satterlee, but Satterlee stayed in the throttle and used more contact to push Davis' car up the banking and out of his path.

Satterlee made it through the incident without stopping, allowing him to retain his position at the front of the field as the race went under caution for Davis' stalled machine.

"I got into the one lapped car and turned him around. I didn't mean to do that, but he kind of come down on me," Satterlee said of the contact that nearly cost him the race. "When he hit me I had to just spin him out so I didn't get collected with him.

"I hit him way harder than I thought I was going to. I was hoping that the front bumper wasn't bent down into the racetrack or back into the tire. But luckily it was all good. These Rocket race cars are real strong and can take some abuse."

The caution for Davis calmed things at the front of the field as Satterlee began to edge away from Lanigan through the race's middle portions. But traffic again came into play in the final 10 laps, allowing Lanigan to close the gap and bring Hubbard along with him. The three leaders raced nose to tail through the closing circuits, but Satterlee kept his car glued to the track's dominant bottom groove and held on to claim the victory.

Lanigan settled for the runner-up finish in his Keyser Manufacturing-sponsored Club 29 Race Car, padding his already healthy WoO LMS points lead with his 23rd top-five finish in 27 A mains this season.
"We had a good hot rod," said Lanigan. "It sucks to run second, but sometimes you gotta do it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/satterlee-stops-lanigan-in-delaware/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Freedom Rings For Johnson At Lawton​*
Phoenix ace R.J. Johnson has held the hottest of Arizona hands in non-wing sprint car racing over the past year and a half or so.

So it was only fitting that he carried that hot hand over to Oklahoma where he topped the opening round of the four-race USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series' Second Annual "Freedom Tour" on Wednesday night atop the ¼-mile Lawton Speedway red clay oval.

And he denied native Okie Brady Bacon a win in front of his home state crowd in the process with a move into the lead 19 rounds into the 30-lapper for the $2,500 triumph.

"He was fast, I knew my best chance would be in traffic and a door opened up for me," said Johnson.

Bacon's view of traffic differed, commenting that, "I'm not really sure what they were thinking."

After racing from sixth to win his heat race aboard the Ford-powered Michaels No. 77m Kodiak Products Sherman-chassis, Johnson gridded the feature field sixth with Bacon and Charles Davis, Jr., leading the way to the green flag.

But before the feature officially went green after a couple of failed attempts, Davis, Jr., was forced pitside with a flat left rear tire which moved Norman, OK, shoe Koby Barksdale to the front row outside and Johnson up to fourth.

While Bacon gunned into the immediate lead, Johnson slid right up to second and pressured the Broken Arrow, OK, native for the point several times in the early going before waiting for his opportunity in lapped traffic.

With traffic coming into play at the midway point, one Bacon miscue on the 19th round was all Johnson needed to take command.

A caution with five to go and then another as the white flag flew when Seth Bergman climbed the hefty turn four cushion gave Bacon extra life even as he kept the pressure on, but he was unable to capitalize with Johnson racing on to his first Freedom Tour win after missing out on last year's Inaugural version.

Bacon settled for runner-up honors ahead of Yuma's Mike Martin, whose rally into the lead on the initial start of the race was waved off by a caution.

After winning the second of two "B" Mains for the 34-car field, Aaron Reutzel charged from 18th to fourth with Barksdale rounding out the top five.

Dustin Morgan was sixth, with Casey Shuman rebounding from a broken throttle linkage in heat race action and then a pair of feature incidents to advance from 22nd to seventh after utilizing a promoter's option for the feature.

Josh Pelkey was eighth, with Shon Deskins and Colby Copeland completing the top ten.

Martin, Davis, Johnson and Bacon topped heat race action with Bergman and Reutzel winning the B Mains.

*The finish:*
R.J. Johnson, Brady Bacon, Mike Martin, Aaron Reutzel, Koby Barksdale, Dustin Morgan, Casey Shuman, Josh Pelkey, Shon Deskins, Colby Copeland, Chris Bonneau, Seth Bergman, Danny Smith, Zach Chappell, Tye Mihocko, Blake Hahn, Robert Sellers, Michael Bonneau, Joe Wood Jr., Josh Stephens, Charles Davis Jr., Harli White.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/freedom-rings-for-johnson-at-lawton/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hometown Victory For Brady Bacon​*
Brady Bacon doesn't get the opportunity to race in front of his hometown fans and family very often.

The Broken Arrow, Okla., native currently embroiled in the USAC National championship race took full advantage of a break in the schedule to pick up a win in round two of the USAC Southwest Sprint Cars second annual "Freedom Tour" atop the cozy confines of Creek County Speedway where he turned countless laps in earlier days.

For Bacon, Thursday night's win came exactly six years after scoring a Sprint Bandits TNT triumph at the same facility.

Wasting little time working forward from his seventh starting position on the lower portion of the track, Bacon was up to third in just three laps then picked off Harli White for second before taking the lead away from pole starter Wyatt Burks on the eighth round.

Out front, it looked as if Bacon could check out on the field in the Fatheadz Eyewear No. 99 Triple-X. But Colby Copeland had other ideas.

After narrowly avoiding a Shon Deskins spin in turn two that brought out the first caution after eight laps, Copeland battled past Josh Pelkey for fourth, worked past White and then took second from Burks at the midway point.
With Bacon working the low side and Copeland hustling the high side in the Bandit Racing No. 74, Copeland closed in and was poised to challenge for the lead. But he tipped his hand too soon, with Bacon moving to the top of turns three and four on the 19th lap. And when Copeland nearly ran off the top of turn two the next time around, it was Bacon's race to lose.

"I've made a lot of laps here so I knew the bottom would be good early," Bacon said. "It was slowing down some though and then I heard someone up there. I moved up, I guess it was just in time."

Bacon had to weather one final restart with three laps to go when Mitchell Moore slowed to a stop. With Copeland and Josh Pelkey on his tail tank, Bacon fought off the challenges to take his first Freedom Tour triumph while Copeland held off Pelkey for runner-up honors.

Starting side-by-side in the eighth row after winning B main, winged regular Seth Bergman and Casey Shuman battled through the field to finish fourth and fifth, respectively.

*The finish:*
Brady Bacon, Colby Copeland, Josh Pelkey, Seth Bergman, Casey Shuman, Harli White, Rick Ziehl, Wyatt Burks, R.J. Johnson, Shon Deskins, Charles Davis Jr. , Blake Hahn, Mike Martin, Chris Bonneau, Brian Gramm, Michael Curtis, Mitchell Moore, Danny Smith, Dustin Morgan, Kyle Clark, Matt Ward, Tim Kent.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/hometown-victory-for-brady-bacon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Scores 50th Career Win​*
Daryn Pittman did not want to see the caution flag that flew with three laps to go in Friday night's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event at River Cities Speedway.

For the previous 37 laps, the Owasso, Okla. native had been fending off strong challenges from Kraig Kinser and current series point leader Donny Schatz, who won the last time the Outlaws were at the track.

"I didn't really want to see the yellow," Pittman said. "I don't know what was happening behind me with three to go but I figured we were running out of laps and I just wanted to get them over with. You never want to get the field bunched back up."

As the green-white-checkered finish got underway, Pittman built an early lead as Schatz tried to make a move. Pittman led lap one as Schatz closed. With lapped traffic still several laps away, Pittman had the clean air he needed to pull ahead.

Pittman drove his Great Clips car to victory, delivering the 12th win of the season for his Kasey Kahne Racing team.

Pittman, who said he has historically struggled at River Cities, credited his crew for providing him with the equipment he needed to score the 50th win of his World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series career. Pittman is the 13th winningest driver in World of Outlaws history.

"They gave me a great racecar all night long," Pittman said. "We've probably been here four times since I've been in this car and left with our tails between our legs every time and they just never give up. The best part about this crew is that they can get mad about our finish and how we do but they just don't give up. We came back and tried something completely different."

"Thanks to (Kale Kahne), (Kolten Gouse), Michael Carber, (Ty Dent) - these guys just worked their tails off and gave me a great car and luckily we were able to hold off for 40 laps."

"This is a great win for me personally and this whole team."

Pittman, who sits second in the race for the championship, closed the gap on leader Schatz to 133 points. Third place Paul McMahan is 192 points out of the lead.

Pittman and Logan Schuchart led the field to the green flag for the 40-lap A main. Through the opening laps, Schuchart fought Pittman for the lead, as Kraig Kinser bore down on the two. Schuchart briefly took over the lead on lap six, before Pittman reclaimed it.

As three red flags and three cautions plagued the early part of the feature, Donny Schatz made up ground, advancing into the top five by lap 12. By lap 15, Schatz began working on Cody Darrah for third place. He got around shortly after.

Pittman hit lapped traffic on lap 18, giving Kinser an opportunity to get around. On lap 27, Kinser got his chance, diving low into turn three and getting a look on Pittman. Pittman however was able to close the door, leading the lap.

As Pittman, Schatz and Kinser battled for the lead, Schatz took on Kinser for second. On lap 36 Schatz got around Kinser, taking over the second position in his STP Armor All car. Then, with three to go, the caution flew.

"I needed to hit lapped traffic," Schatz said. "My racecar was really tight. I had trouble keeping it on the bottom but even more so on the top. I just couldn't seem to get rolling around here as free as I needed to be."

"When you got a group of guys like this STP team, they rally every night to give us a great racecar. We've been very consistent. I thought we had a chance at (Pittman) there until the yellow came out but clean air is everything when you race. I tried changing my line - I had nothing to lose and everything to gain. A great job by the STP guys - the best we could do was second."

When the green came back out, Kinser battled Darrah for the third position. Darrah made the pass in his Ollie's Bargain Outlet car off of turn two on the last lap, getting the podium finish.

"If it would have played out a little differently in the beginning I felt like if I would have got to second then I could have been able to race Daryn a little bit," Darrah said. "That's this racetrack. This place, one lap you feel like you're going forward and you're going to win the race and then the next lap you feel like you're going to go to the rear."

"It's so exciting to come here and race. Just the energy from all these great fans."

Earlier in the night, Joey Saldana scored his 21st quick time of the season after putting down a lap of 10.134.

Mark Dobmeier, who has one World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win this season, scored the KSE Hard Charger award of the night after starting the feature in 24th and finishing in sixth.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series concludes its Upper Midwest swing on Sunday at the Gerdau Magic City Showdown at Nodak Speedway in Minot, N.D. The Outlaws then make their final return to Canada for the Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway in Edmonton, Alberta on Aug. 22 and 23.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...s/2014/08/Pittman-Scores-50th-Career-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Sweeps Red Cedar​*
Rodney Sanders solidified his place at the top of the rankings in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup with his 22nd main event win of the season Thursday night at Red Cedar Speedway.

"The Rocket" made it a clean sweep of the program by winning his heat race and earning the Sybesma Graphics Pole Award by earning the most passing points among the 44 entrants.

Johnny Scott started on the pole for the second straight night and jumped out to an early lead, but fifth-starting Jason Krohn grabbed the top spot as the field completed the tenth lap.

Sanders, who started eighth, methodically worked his way to the front and eventually passed his teammate for the lead on lap 24.

From there, the only thing left to do was scribble Sanders's name on the giant-sized winner's check for the second night in a row.

The win, was worth $3,000 to the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, and helped him expand his lead in the points as he eyes his second straight USMTS national championship.

Krohn held on to collect the runner-up paycheck with local favorite Jesse Glenz scoring a third-place finish in his career-first start in a United States Modified Touring Series event.

Multi-time Wissota national champ Craig Thatcher was fourth and Brent Larson finished fifth while earning his second Mesilla Valley Transportation Hard Charger Award of the season. He started 15th.

Sixth through tenth, respectively, were Johnny Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Jake Hartung, Lucas Schott and Stormy Scott.

With eight rounds in the books and 11 more to go in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup, Sanders now leads VanderBeek by 90 points (835 to 745) with Johnny Scott sitting third with 677 markers. Fourth through tenth are Stormy Scott (662), Dereck Ramirez (644), Kelly Shryock (631), Daniel Hilsabeck (600), Joe Duvall (572), Jake Gallardo (524) and Trevor Hunt (494).

On Friday, the series heads to Bob Timm's majestic Mississippi Thunder Speedway in Fountain City, Wis.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jason Krohn, Jesse Glenz, Craig Thatcher, Brent Larson, Johnny Scott, Zack VanderBeek ,Jake Hartung, Lucas Schott, Stormy Scott, Robby Bunkelman, Adam Hensel, Josh Angst, Eric Pember, Lance Hofer, Kelly Shryock, John Allen, Dereck Ramirez, Les Duellman, Paul Harelstad, Mike Anderson, Joey Jensen, Ashley Anderson, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jason Miller, Clayton Wagamon

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/sanders-sweeps-red-cedar/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Taylor & Birkhofer Shine At Batesville​*
Home state driver Stacy Taylor and veteran Brian Birkhofer will make up the front row for Saturday night's 22nd annual COMP Cams Topless 100- presented by Crop Production Services at Batesville Motor Speedway.

Stacy Taylor was the Miller Welders Fast Qualifier among the 63 entrants. He led heat number one wire-to-wire for the win. He battled early with Jeremy Payne, who left the race under a caution flag. The three-time and defending LOLMDS and 2009 Topless 100 winner Jimmy Owens then applied the heat to Taylor, but Taylor held on for the win in his Ronnie Stuckey-Black Diamond Chassis. Owens finished second, followed by John Blankenship.

Four-time Topless 100 winner, Scott Bloomquist, led the first seven laps of the second heat until his right front shock broke, knocking him out of the race. Don O'Neal then took over the lead and led the rest of the way for the win in the Clint Bowyer-Barry Wright Race Cars entry. Mike Marlar started on the outside of the front row and finished second ahead of two-time Topless 100 winner, Jimmy Mars.

Jonathan Davenport dominated all 20 laps of the third heat in the K&L Rumley-Longhorn Chassis for the win. Former Topless 100 winner, Dale McDowell, placed second followed by another former winner of the event, Shannon Babb.

Brian Birkhofer led all the way as he picked up the heat four win in his ASi Racewear Rocket Chassis. Last year's LOLMDS Rookie of the Year, Billy Moyer Jr., finished second ahead of Bub McCool.

Hometown driver, Wendell Wallace, stormed to the win in heat five. Wallace outdueled 2012 Topless 100 winner, Steve Francis and the defending race winner, Terry Phillips for the triumph in his Barry Wright #6M.

The sixth and final heat race of the night saw the Hall-of-Famer Billy Moyer, in search of a record fifth Topless 100 victory, finish ahead of Chris Brown for the win. Jared Landers, a former Topless 100 winner, charged from his seventh-starting spot to nab the third and final transfer spot.

In the redraw for the six heat race winners from Friday Night's preliminary events, Taylor and Birkhofer drew the front row starting positions. Don O'Neal will start third. Four-time COMP Cams Topless 100 winner, Billy Moyer, will start fourth. The third row for the $40,000 to win main event will include '98 winner, Wendell Wallace, and Jonathan Davenport.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/taylor-birkhofer-shine-at-batesville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Austin Hubbard Wins One At Home​*
Austin Hubbard may no longer travel nationally, but he's still capable of competing with the best dirt late model drivers in the country.

The 22-year-old Seaford, Del., driver proved as much Friday night at Potomac Speedway with a dominant performance in the three-eighths-mile oval's World of Outlaws Late Model Series event.

Hubbard, the former WoO LMS Rookie of the Year who followed the national tour full time in 2010 and 2011, claimed a victory worth $10,050, leading every lap from the pole-starting spot to score his first series victory since winning twice on the series in 2010.

"This is a huge deal for us," said Hubbard. "I've always believed we could win these big races. We've got good cars and good people supporting us. I definitely know we can run with these guys and we proved it."

Hubbard's victory came in front of a standing-room-only crowd as Potomac Speedway welcomed the WoO LMS back for the first time since 2004 in hosting the second leg of the tour's tripleheader weekend in the Mid-Atlantic region.

Hubbard's MasterSbilt by Huey Race Car was fast all night. He set fast time in his group during Ohlins Shocks Time Trials and dominated his heat race before earning the pole through a redraw among the race's top eight starters.

He cruised during the opening stages of the main event before turning back challenges from Darrell Lanigan through the middle portions.

Lanigan pressured Hubbard on a number of restarts, but Hubbard pulled away from Lanigan and third-place finish Gregg Satterlee during the race's closing laps to take the checkereds with an advantage of 1.120 seconds.

The performance continued a stellar weekend for Hubbard, who finished third in Thursday night's WoO LMS A-Main at his home track of Delaware Int'l Speedway in Delmar, Del.

"I'm telling you, this car is on point. It's been that way all weekend," said Hubbard, who claimed his third overall victory of the season. "I don't have to do anything to it and it just goes right around there."

Lanigan, the two-time WoO LMS champion and current points leader, settled for his second runner-up finish in as many nights in his Club 29 Race Car. Satterlee, who topped Lanigan to claim Thursday's WoO LMS event at Delaware Int'l Speedway, finished third in a Rocket Chassis. Tim McCreadie and Chub Frank, both also driving Rocket cars, were fourth and fifth, respectively.

The victory was a special to Hubbard not only because of the competition it came against but also because of the track at which it came. With his previous WoO LMS victories coming at Georgia's Screven Motor Speedway and North Dakota's River Cities Speedway, Hubbard was ecstatic to win a major event in front of many of his fans at the track where he claimed his first late model victory.

"This means a lot," said Hubbard, whose race shop is roughly two and a half hours from Potomac. "The first late model race I ever won was at this track and it's pretty cool to win a national tour race at this place too. I love this crowd and this track. It's always a lot of fun to come out here."

Lanigan entered the event hoping for a special moment of his own. The veteran racer scored the first of his series-leading 64 career WoO LMS victories at Potomac when the tour made its only previous visit to the track in 2004, but he was denied a return to the track's victory lane.

"I remember that race here," said Lanigan, who recorded his 20th top-five finish in 28 WoO LMS A-Mains this season. "It'd been nice to win here again. I really wanted to it, but second is a good points night. We'll take it and go on to the next one."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/austin-hubbard-wins-one-at-home/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Honda Midget Engine Debuts​*
The United States Auto Club (USAC) has made the first deliveries of the Honda/HPD Midget Series engines to racers in the open-wheel category, marking the next milestone in Honda's continuing partnership with the sanctioning body announced in 2013.

Utilizing chassis similar to those run in the National Midget Championship, but featuring sealed, performance-capped Honda engines, the Honda/HPD Midget Series is designed as an entry-level category, where drivers as young as 12 years old can compete.

Based on the production, four-cylinder Honda K24 engine from the Honda Civic Si and developed for racing by Honda Performance Development and USAC, the sealed engines are now available through USAC for an introductory price of $9,995.00, and can be raced alongside previous-generation engines in the series. USAC worked to produce a balance of performance between the different engine designs.

"HPD has long championed a logical development ladder system for young drivers in all forms of motorsports," said Marc Sours, HPD senior manager and chief engineer. "The Honda/HPD Midget Series slots in perfectly, above our already popular Quarter Midgets and below the USAC National Midget program, where Honda engines can also be campaigned."

USAC sanctions six regional series for the Honda/HPD Midgets, on both dirt and pavement. The first race win for the Honda/HPD Midget engine was recorded on July 2 by Ross Rankine at Toledo Speedway, as part of the USAC Midwest Pavement Series.

"USAC is extremely excited about the Honda K24 Midget engine and the Honda/HPD Midget Series," said Kevin Miller, USAC CEO/president. "We believe this engine installation, in development for the past year, will be the basis for the next generation of Midget racing in the United States."

The 2.4-liter Honda Civic Si crate engine is adapted by USAC for Honda/HPD Midget competition. The Indianapolis-based sanctioning body is the single source for purchasing new engines, which are tested and sealed by USAC prior to delivery. The engine internals are all Honda OEM, with competition modifications including a custom aluminum oil pan designed for dry-sump lubrication, a three-stage oil pump, competition alternator, intake manifold and custom air inlet system.

The wiring harness has been modified to allow ease of use, and all connectors are clearly marked for installation. The harness design also provides connections for USAC technical inspectors to maintain parity in the series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/new-honda-midget-engine-debuts/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramaker Keeps Rolling In Montana​*
For the fifth time in 2014, Joe Ramaker parked the Kronebusch Electric No. 98 in victory lane with the ASCS Frontier Region Friday night at Gallatin Speedway.

Setting a rapid pace from fifth, lapped traffic played into the hands of the crafty veteran, allowing Ramaker to work past Phil Dietz for his 13th career victory against the ASCS Frontier Region.

Dietz settled for the runner-up spot with eight starting Kelly Miller charging to third. Jerry Brey fourth and 12th-starting Trever Kirkland made the top five.

*The finish:*
Joe Ramaker, Phil Dietz, Kelly Miller, Jerry Brey, Trever Kirkland, Paxton Lambrecht, Joe Perry, David Hoiness, Bob Shiplet, Jeremy McCune, Steve Nelson, Damon McCune, Shad Peterson, Chris Roberts, Bryan Brown.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ramaker-keeps-rolling-in-montana/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Martin Breaks Through In Kansas​*
It had been much too long for his taste.

Mike Martin finally broke back into victory lane by wiring the field in Friday night's 30-lap USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series "Freedom Tour" main event atop the three-eighths-mile 81 Speedway.

It wasn't all that easy though, as Martin had to fight for it all the way in the PPM No. 16 Maxim, fending off early challenges from Thursday night Freedom Tour winner Brady Bacon before sealing the $2,500 winner's deal ahead of Harli White, who rallied from 13th, with USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series points leader R.J. Johnson rounding out the podium in third.

"It's been too long, it just feels good to win again and especially out on the road in front of so many great fans, it just makes it fun to race out here," Martin commented in victory lane.

Martin originally started the feature from the second row inside, but moved to the pole when pole starter Forrest Sutherland looped it in the opening corner.

With Bacon moving up from seventh to fifth accordingly, the Broken Arrow, Okla., shoe was on Martin's tail within a couple of laps of the green flag flying, with Martin, Bacon and 2013 Freedom Tour winner at 81 Speedway Rick Ziehl all working the lower portion of the track in the battle for the lead.

That trio didn't have it to themselves though in the early going though. After slipping back from his front row outside starting position, Joe Wood Jr., worked the top side of the track to rejoin the mix for lead after Colby Copeland's nasty ride off the turn one banking after five laps, only to slide too high off of turn four soon after while challenging Bacon for second.

Another violent ride by Zach Chappell off the turn one banking slowed the proceeding after 14 laps, with the Talala, Okla., racer walking away apparently unscathed.

From there, Martin maintained command as Harli White worked past Bacon and Ziehl over the final half of the race to take runner-up honors. Johnson made a late advance to third with Ziehl and Bacon rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Mike Martin, Harli White, R.J. Johnson, Rick Ziehl, Brady Bacon, Josh Pelkey, Charles Davis Jr., Jeremy Campbell, Don Droud Jr., Tye Mihocko, Josh Hodges, Michael Curtis, Shannon McQueen, Josh Stephens, Wyatt Burks, Joe Wood Jr., Brad Graham, Zach Chappell, Colby Copeland, Forrest Sutherland.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/martin-breaks-through-in-kansas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Keeps Rolling In USMTS Action​*
On Friday night at Mississippi Thunder Speedway, the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup made its third stop of the week in the Dairy State and Rodney Sanders milked his third victory and another $3,000 out of the prize pool.

Despite starting on the front row for the 40-lap main event, Sanders fell in line behind Bob Timm at the start of the race, and then drifted back to third when Jason Krohn zipped past both drivers on lap 4.

Sanders got around Timm for second three laps later and began to challenge Krohn for the lead, eventually taking over the top spot with 13 laps complete.

Timm, however, roared back ahead of both drivers on the next lap, but Sanders fought back and reclaimed the lead with 18 circuits in the books.

Meanwhile, tenth-starting Jesse Glenz was clawing his way to the front and raced into the second spot with eight laps to go.

There was no catching the defending USMTS national champion, however, and Sanders sailed on to his 23rd United States Modified Touring Series win of the 2014 campaign.

It also gave the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, his 41st career USMTS triumph, leaving him just one shy of tying the mark of Tommy Myer, who sits fourth on the all-time wins list.

Glenz, who recorded a third-place finish at his home track the previous night, added a runner-up finish to his weekend on Friday night while Krohn came home third ahead of Jeremy Houle, giving the MB Customs chassis a top-four sweep.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jesse Glenz, Jason Krohn, Jeremy Houle, Zack VanderBeek, Tommy Myer, Stormy Scott, Lucas Schott, Joe Duvall, Craig Thatcher, Bob Timm, Kelly Shryock, Joey Jensen, Trevor Hunt, Johnny Scott, Eric Pember, Lance Hofer, Joel Alberts, Jake Timm, Brent Larson, John Allen, Clayton Wagamon, Josh Angst, Jason Miller, Dereck Ramirez, Adam Hensel

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/sanders-keeps-rolling-in-usmts-action/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Goes Topless In Batesville​*
For the second time in his career, Jimmy Owens found victory lane in the COMP Cams Topless 100 Presented by Crop Production Services on Saturday at Batesville Motor Speedway.

The three-time and defending Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series champion took the lead on lap 81 from Don O'Neal and cruised on for the $40,000 victory.

Owens had previously won the event back in 2009.

Dale McDowell charged from his eleventh starting spot to finish second. McDowell passed Jonathan Davenport on the final circuit to earn the runner-up spot. Davenport came home third, followed by 23rd-starting, Scott Bloomquist, with Don O'Neal rounding out the top five.

"It's such a great win for our team, my car owner Mike Reece, and all my sponsors. The Club 29 car and the Cornett Ford Engine combination haven't missed a beat this season. You could run anywhere on this track once things got going. The groove widened out as the race went on. I could maneuver my car anywhere. I tried a couple of times to get by Don [O'Neal], but he held his line and raced us clean. I just got a run on him and we were fortunate enough to clear him."

Pole-sitter Stacy Taylor led the first ten laps of the event. O'Neal got by him on lap 10, and then built a steady lead over the field. Taylor held down the second spot until four-time Topless 100 winner, Billy Moyer moved past him to take over second. Owens, who started seventh, picked up the pace after a couple of caution flags had bunched the field.

Owens lost second to hometown driver and former winner of the event, Wendell Wallace in the middle stages of the race. Wallace scooted by Owens and held the position until lap 54 when Owens got back by him. O'Neal and Owens then waged a two-car battle for the race lead until Owens forged ahead with 19 laps to go.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Owens, Dale McDowell, Jonathan Davenport, Scott Bloomquist, Don O'Neal, John Blankenship, Stacy Taylor, Jimmy Mars, Chris Brown, Jared Landers, Steve Francis, Bub McCool, Dennis Erb, Jr., Eddie Carrier, Jr., Wendell Wallace, Robert Baker, Jack Sullivan, Tommy Surrett, Robbie Stuart, Terry Phillips, Mike Marlar, Jason Papich, Shannon Babb, Billy Moyer, Jr., Billy Moyer, Kyle Beard, Brian Birkhofer

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cas-late-models/batesville-win-goes-to-owens/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VanderBeek Finds Success In Ogilvie​*
Zack VanderBeek got around Jason Krohn with six laps to go, and then held off Rodney Sanders in the closing laps to win the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup main event Saturday at the Ogilvie Raceway.

It was the first trip to victory lane for ZanderBeek since June 18 in Grain Valley, Mo., and the 27th of his United States Modified Touring Series career.

Krohn beat fellow front-row starter Clayton Wagamon into the first corner to take command of the race at the start with Sanders following into second at the completion of the first lap.

Sanders chased Krohn around the high-banked three-eighths-mile track for the next 27 laps before finally making the pass for the lead on lap 29. Krohn, however, did not relent and regained control of the race on lap 32.

VanderBeek, who followed the lead duo for most of the race, pounced on the opportunity to get by Krohn on lap 34, but a caution slowed the pace on lap 37 and set up a three-lap dash to the finish.

Sanders disposed of Krohn on the restart, but VanderBeek pulled away over the final laps to score the win and snap Sanders's three-race win streak.

Krohn held on for third for the second straight night while Wagamon took the fourth spot. Stormy Scott was fifth, and the rest of the top 10 finishing positions went to Brent Larson, Zack Drews, Jody Bellefeuille, Jeremy Nelson and Dave Mass, who passed eleven cars from his 21st starting spot.

*The finish:*
Zack VanderBeek, Rodney Sanders, Jason Krohn, Clayton Wagamon, Stormy Scott, Brent Larson, Zack Drews, Jody Bellefeuille, Jeremy Nelson, Dave Mass, Kelly Shryock, Darrell Nelson, Jason Miller, Joe Duvall, Johnny Scott, John Allen, Trevor Hunt, Robby Bunkelman, Landon Atkinson, Daniel Hilsabeck, Bob Gierke, Lance Town, Adam Hensel, Jake Gallardo, Dereck Ramirez, Charlie Hillukka.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/vanderbeek-finds-success-in-ogilvie/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCreadie Can't Stop Lanigan In Virginia​*
After starting the weekend with a pair of runner-up finishes, Darrell Lanigan returned to his preferred top spot Saturday night at Winchester Speedway with a victory in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series-sanctioned Gunter's Honey 50.

Lanigan, the two-time WoO LMS champion and current points leader, earned $10,650 for his series-leading 12th victory of the season as the national tour wrapped up a three-race weekend in the Mid-Atlantic region. The tour's all-time winningest driver earned his 65th career series victory in front of a near-capacity crowd at the northern Virginia track.

Advancing from his fourth starting spot, Lanigan overtook Tim McCreadie on lap 44 of the 50-lap race and pulled away in his Keyser Manufacturing-sponsored Club 29 Race Car on his way to claiming his first victory at Winchester's three-eighths-mile oval.

"I don't like second," said Lanigan, who settled for runner-up finishes Friday night at Delaware Int'l Speedway in Delmar, Del., and Saturday night at Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md. "It's always better to win, especially here at Winchester where we've struggled. To come here with our Club 29 car and get a win, it's awesome."

McCreadie, the 2006 WoO LMS champion who sits third in the current series standings, settled for second in his Sweeteners Plus Rocket Chassis, 2.360 seconds behind Lanigan at the finish. McCreadie started from the outside pole and took the lead from polesitter Dan Stone on lap 22.

Thompson's Stone's Excavating Rocket was third at the finish after riding out front for the race's first 21 laps. Rick Eckert was fourth in the Rocket Chassis house car with Kenny Pettyjohn rounding out the top five in his Rocket car.

Lanigan made his way to third early in the event and rode patiently in the spot through the race's opening laps as Stone paced the field ahead of McCreadie. When McCreadie began to pressure Stone in traffic around lap 15, Lanigan closed in on both drivers to make it a three-car battle for the lead.

After taking several looks under Stone in traffic, McCreadie pulled ahead for the lead on lap 22 as Lanigan looked to take second. Lanigan overtook Stone on lap 27 and erased what little advantage McCradie had built in just a couple of laps.

Lanigan pressured McCreadie as the leaders raced through heavy traffic, pulling alongside multiple times before finally completing the winning pass when McCreadie slipped high on lap 44.

The race's only caution on lap 47 gave McCreadie a chance to challenge Lanigan on a late restart, but Lanigan pulled away in building nearly a straightaway advantage before the finish.

"I was just biding my time a little bit," Lanigan said of his battle with McCreadie. "I didn't want to press the issue and take us both out. When your car's good like that you can move around, so I was just kind of waiting on him there until I finally got a good groove going.

"I raced him clean and he raced me clean. It was definitely a good race. It's fun when you can race with people like that that you trust to run around."

McCreadie was happy to improve on his finishes of 11th and fourth on Friday and Saturday, but was disappointed to come up short of the victory.

"I must've been fading. I just tried to go where the track felt the best," said McCreadie, a two-time winner on the WoO LMS this season who recorded his fourth runner-up finish of the year. "It's tough to run second, but it's better than we were all weekend. I'll take it and hope we put on a good show for everybody."

After dropping back to third, Stone switched grooves and rallied back to pressure McCreadie for second late in the race. He felt that his car was capable of winning the race if he had found the quicker way around the track sooner.

"The track was faster at the beginning there and I was really good," said Stone, a WoO LMS part-timer who was looking for his third career series victory. "I think the track slowed down, but I didn't slow down enough with it. I was gauging myself off those lapped cars, but obviously those guys were real fast behind me. I just slipped up there for probably 10 laps and messed up."

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Tim McCreadie, Dan Stone, Rick Eckert, Kenny Pettyjohn, Vic Coffey, Jamie Lathroum, Larry Ramsey, Allen Brannon, Jason Covert, Eric Wells, Dale Hollidge, Gregg Satterlee, Tim Fuller, Morgan Bagley, Frank Heckenast Jr., Kenny Moreland, J.T. Spence, Shane Clanton, Mark Pettyjohn, Ross Robinson, Chub Frank, Clint Smith, Billy Beachler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/mccreadie-cant-stop-lanigan-in-virginia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Seitz Tames Delaware Speedway Again​*
It is a guarantee that Ben Seitz had this date circled on his calendar when the 2014 International Supermodified ***'n schedule was announced.

After winning at Delaware Speedway in 2013, he was eager to get back and repeat. He did just that Friday night.

Seitz took the lead from Jeff Locke on lap 32 and led all the way to the checkered flag to win the 75-lap feature at the half-mile oval.

"Two years in a row," Seitz said in victory lane. "The car was the same as it was last year. The car wasn't that fast in practice and it wasn't fast in the heat race. But we thought we had a good feature package. We stuck with it and used our notes from last year, and it worked.

"Jeff (Locke) was getting loose and we were able to get under him. The rest was history."

Ryan Coniam took the lead at the green flag but Locke got by him on lap 5. Locke held on to the top spot until Seitz, who started third, got by him and didn't look back.

Rob Summers started fourth and came through with a second place finish.

"At one point I thought I was going to have something for him and I started getting loose, then he took off," Summers said. "We got another second place. We have had a consistent car every week and I can't thank my crew enough."

Dave Shullick Jr. was fast all day in practice and won his heat race. He started tenth, but the best he could race up to was a third place finish.

"We were good in three and four and just didn't have enough to get by Summers off off of turn two," Shullick said after the race. "He would pull me off of two and I would catch him in three. It is hard to pass here. You have to have a really good car to make those passes. I was really good off of turn four and just couldn't get enough in there to make the move."

Mike Lichty finished fourth with Mark Sammut finishing fifth. Locke would come home with a sixth place finish.

*The finish:*
Ben Seitz, Rob Summers, Dave Shullick Jr., Mike Lichty, Mark Sammut, Jeff Locke, Jon McKennedy, Craig Rayvals, Dan Bowes, Moe Lilje, Ed Witkum Jr., Ryan Coniam, Dave Duggan, Rod Sauder, Bobby Dawson, Tim Ice, Rich Reid.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/stock-cars/supermodifieds/seitz-rules-delaware-speedway-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cummins Triumphs At Bloomington​*
Three-time series champion Kyle Cummins scored a thrilling victory at Bloomington Speedway Friday night, coming from deep in the pack to overtake Brent Beauchamp on the final lap of the Midwest Sprint Car Series feature event.

Brady Short trailed Beauchamp at the finish, with Shane Cottle and Robert Ballou filling the top five. Although it was his first MSCS victory of the season, Cummins extended his point lead over Ballou.

"Bloomington Speedway, for sure, I come here all the time and I'm like, there's no way I'm going to win," he said. "As a kid, I always wanted to win here. And to come from back there, it wasn't like it was an easy race."

While Cummins started to work from the sixth row, Casey Shuman built a comfortable advantage in the early laps. After a lap 7 restart, Beauchamp and Short made it a three-car scrap for the lead. But Cummins was charging quickly through the pack in his #3c Vincennes University/Greenwell Auto Body Spike, and he passed both Short and Beauchamp on lap 13.

Riding on Shuman's bumper for several laps, the leader group was soon working past slower traffic. On lap 18, Cummins grabbed the lead when Shuman was slowed after going to the bottom to make a pass in turn four.

The leaders suddenly found themselves in the middle of a pack of backmarkers, all battling each other for position, and were slowed to the speed of the slower cars.

Shuman was able to retake the lead briefly, then Cummins was booted over the top of the turn two banking, losing a half-dozen spots on the track. But the yellow flag came out quickly, for another car stopped on the track.

Cummins later said that it appeared the car ahead of him was going to spin.

"He had lost it and when he let off to get some side bite, I kind of got turned around," he said. "I got hit in the rear and it just nosed the car up and over the cushion a little bit. I got it collected up and I'm glad that there was a yellow right after that because I thought I'd lose more ground."

As the track crews worked on the restart lineup, Shuman exited to the pits with a flat right rear tire. He had been fighting to keep the tire pressure up for several laps, but lost the battle with the slowed speed under the caution.

Beauchamp led Short to the green for the last eight laps, with Cummins restarting behind Cottle in fourth.

Running the fast line around the top, Beauchamp opened a 15-car length lead, but once Cummins cleared Cottle and Short, he began to cut into the lead each lap. Cummins was on Beauchamp's tail on lap 29 and they took the white flag side-by-side. Going into turn one, the two banged tires, with Cummins sliding up in front for the win. Later, in the pits, Beauchamp admitted that he was disappointed, but there wasn't a lot he could do differently.

"He did what he had to do to get the win, and I guess that if I was in that same position I would have probably cut it a little close, too. So, it was a good race, I'm glad we put on a good race for the fans. I'm just disappointed that we didn't walk away with the win. It was ours to have and just kind of got away from us there right at the end."

Further down pit lane, the Cummins team celebrated the win. He recounted the last lap with satisfaction.

"I was side-by-side with him and there in the middle was some moisture," he said. "I was hooked up and I was like if I let off and let him go around there's no way to pass him in three and four. So, I'm pretty sure I hit the infield with the left front and I didn't see him out there. It was the last lap and I wasn't trying to crash him, and we just bumped wheels barely, I think.

He's alright, we talked and he said he would have done the same thing. So, that's racing. We were quite a bit faster than he was, and if we weren't that much faster, I wouldn't have tried to pass him like that. But you've got to do what you've got to do."

There were 28 cars in the pits. Shuman claimed the first heat race, Cottle the second, Short and Beauchamp winning the third and fourth. The B-Main was won by Donny Brackett. The 30-lap main event was worth $3,000 to win.

*The finish:*
Kyle Cummins, Brent Beauchamp, Brady Short, Shane Cottle, Robert Ballou, Dave Darland, Aaron Farney, Daron Clayton, Ethan Barrow, Chris Babcock, Brandon Mattox, ames Lyerla, ared Fox, randon Morin, Daylon Chambers, Casey Shuman, Jeff Bland Jr, Chad Boespflug, Kent Schmidt, Donny Brackett, Ethan Fleetwood

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/cummins-triumphs-at-bloomington/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Solberg Doubles His Rallycross Fun​*
Quebec - Norway's Petter Solberg took a sensational lights-to-flag victory during Sunday's World RX of Canada to become the first driver to win a round of the FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy held outside of Europe.

The PSRX driver also becomes the first double winner in RX this year.
Volkswagen Marklund Motorsport's Anton Marklund and Team Peugeot-Hansen's Timur Timerzyanov finished second and third respectively, both drivers securing podium spots for the first time this season.

Staged at the Trois Rivieres street circuit as part of the annual Grand Prix Trois-Rivieres (GP3R) motorsport festival, the seventh round of World RX attracted crowds of more than 30,000 people to watch 18 flame-spitting Supercars and nine RX Lites cars in the Intercontinental Cup.

"I am so, so happy right now but it hasn't been the easiest day," admitted Solberg who also extended his lead at the top of the standings by 20 points thanks to three heat victories, plus a win in both the semi and the final. "The morning didn't start so well - we had similar problems to Belgium but the mechanics worked really hard on the car and I want to credit this win to my team. I wouldn't be here without them - they work harder than anyone.

"It's always been my dream to become the first person to win two World Championships and now that dream is getting closer but there are still five races to go and this sport is tough. I'd also like to thank the Canadian organizers - it's fantastic to come to a new event, they have done a great job."

Marklund was a model of consistency over the weekend after never finishing outside the top five in all the heats. The 21-year-old went on to win his semi-final to qualify on the front row of the final alongside pole starter Solberg.

"This has been a lot of fun," said Marklund. "I've managed to score points all day and driving down the long straight at speeds of around 190kmph is just amazing. Usually rallycross events are over two days so this has been a big challenge for my team to work over one day and they have done an amazing job. It's also really good for VW to have three out of four cars in the final and now we're tied with Olsbergs MSE in the manufacturer standings too - it's been a great weekend for the whole team."

After what can only be described as a torrid four heats for Timur Timerzyanov, the Russian defied all odds to reach the final where he drove a mature race and secured a well-deserved third place for Team Peugeot Hansen.

"It's fair to say I've had an active day: I've been fighting against rails, tires, but somehow I made it to the final. I need to work on my driving style but for now I'm really happy and I hope this is the first of many podiums in the second half of the year," said Timerzyanov.

Three Canadian stars also helped draw a passionate home crowd as former F-1 World Champion Jacques Villeneuve, former IndyCar star Patrick Carpentier and multiple Canadian Rally Champion Antoine L'Estage took to the all-new RX circuit. Villeneuve was denied a place in the semi-finals after a fuel tank issue meant he was forced to withdraw, but Carpentier wowed the crowds on his World RX debut, reaching the final and eventually finishing sixth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/solberg-doubles-his-rallycross-fun/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ojibwe Forests Rally Now Three Days​*
The Rally America National Championship season has two rounds remaining of the eight events, with the Muscatell Ojibwe Forests Rally coming up next on Aug. 21-23 in Detroit Lakes, Minn.

Organizers added a Thursday, Aug. 21 super special stage at the Buffalo River Race Park in Glyndon, Minn., to extend the Muscatell Ojibwe Forests Rally to three competitive days, a first for this historic event. Fans will get to see the nation's top rally drivers competing from start to finish on a twisty closed dirt course from the comfort of their seats beginning at 7 p.m. CT.

The Muscatell Ojibwe Forests Rally stages continue on Friday and Saturday with plenty of spectator viewing locations. The event ends with the first ever Detroit Lakes, Minn., street stage, which is an all-tarmac stage along the town's lakefront. It is the perfect opportunity to watch rally cars in an urban environment before crowning the event champion at the Detroit Lakes Pavilion victory circle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/ojibwe-forests-rally-now-three-days/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bonneau Takes Freedom Tour Finale​*
He didn't even know he had won when he pulled to a stop on the front straightaway. All that he knew was that he was among the top four.

Not until a crew member told him two or three times did Michael Bonneau realize that he had just won the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series Second Annual Freedom Tour finale atop the three-eighths-mile Dodge City Raceway Park clay oval.

"I had no idea, if I had known I probably would have done some donuts or something," the happy winner from Peoria, Ariz., said after taking the $2,500 winner's share in the 30-lap finale.

It was little surprise that Bonneau was unaware, as Rick Ziehl was long gone in his chase for a second DCRP Freedom Tour win in as many years.

Long gone that is until the Las Cruces shoe ran afoul of a lapped car making an exit to the infield on the 24th lap, opening a door so quickly that Bonneau dashed through and into the lead so quickly he didn't know it.

Bonneau started from the pole position and chased outside front row starter Ziehl throughout.

Following the race's lone caution after five laps when Shannon McQueen bicycled and tagged the turn four wall, Ziehl began stretching his lead out over Bonneau, who was holding off Charles Davis Jr., for second.

Ziehl eventually opened up nearly a full straightaway lead over his chasers, only to be nearly driven all the way to the infield by Josh Shipley, who was trying to make an exit in a second Tye Mihocko mount.

Ziehl gathered it in, but not before Bonneau as well as Davis and Harli White sped by.
Bonneau kept the Priced Right Auto Sales No. 29 several car-lengths ahead of Davis the rest of the way to secure his first win of the year with fellow Arizona shoe Davis settling for runner-up honors in his best Freedom Tour outing of the week.

For the second night in a row, Lindsey, Oklahoma's Harli White finished on the podium after crossing the stripe in third. Ziehl was a disappointed fourth with Topeka's Wyatt Burks rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Michael Bonneau, Charles Davis Jr., Harli White, Rick Ziehl, Wyatt Burks, Shon Deskins, Josh Hodges, R.J. Johnson, Josh Pelkey, Mike Martin, Michael Curtis, Don Droud Jr., Tye Mihocko, Josh Shipley, Tim Kent, Chris Bonneau, Tyler Knight, Shannon McQueen, Kevin Risley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../bonneau-takes-southwest-freedom-tour-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hafertepe Edges Herrera At Salina​*
The 11th time the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real graced the clay of the Salina Highbanks Speedway saw Sam Hafertepe Jr. become the track's seventh different winner Saturday night.

Hafertepe's fourth career victory with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, saw him hold off hard-charging Johnny Herrera on the final lap.

"That's why I dropped down there because I knew if I used that lapped car to block, we would probably win the race. You just have to drive smart sometimes," Hafertepe said. "To be honest, we weren't set up for that track at all. We were awesome in one and two and we were taking advantage of it down there. I knew the guys were searching around because I could see the middle getting a little dark so I knew them guys were running down there so when we came to lapped cars, I could roll through there pretty nice but I wasn't going to move until I saw a nose and really, we were just making something up in three and four. I didn't have a very good car down there at all."

After having to roll back the start for spun cars and false starts, the field finally fired with Mike Goodman jumping to the lead over Tony Bruce Jr. Slowing for the spun No. 65L of Nicolas Lucito with a single lap completed, the focus of the restart was the race for second with Jason Johnson taking the runner up spot on lap three.

Caution again on lap four for a tangle between Mickey Walker and Blake Hahn, a single lap passed before the caution waved again.

Setting up for the restart on lap five, the field dove into turn one with Jason Johnson taking a huge run to the bottom line. Drifting up the track in a bid for the lead, the Right Rear of Johnson's No. 41 found the Left Front of Mike Goodman's No. 11am as Goodman tried to hold the lead.

The contact sent Goodman skyward into the catchfence, and severely damaged the No. 41 in the process. Goodman was shaken, but unharmed in the incident. Johnson would not return after begin docked a lap by ASCS officials for his crew entered the track under a closed red and working on the car outside the work area.

Finding Goodman and Johnson out of competition, the lead fell into the hands of Sam Hafertepe Jr.

With Dustin Morgan and Tony Bruce, Jr. in tow, the Lone Star Speedway No. 15h opened his advantage quickly. Finding slower traffic on lap 12, the gap would begin to shrink as Morgan now found himself under fire from Aaron Reutzel who made the pass for second, only to see the caution put the field back a lap on the 16th round. Reutzel's night ended two laps later with mechanical problems.

Coming from ninth, Johnny Herrera now occupied the third spot. Setting sights on Dustin Morgan for second, Herrera raced by on lap 23.

"I wasn't really good at the start of the race, but I just kept staying with it," said Herrera. "We've been fighting engine issues all night just trying to get up and run hard, but we kept going at it and kept the car free and you know, as the track freed up, we got better so thank God for the track getting free but I love this place. It's a fun place every time we come here. We should have won a race here already and got close again tonight."

Dustin Morgan raced to his third podium finish of the season with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour.

Brad Loyet race to fourth from 13th with Tony Bruce Jr. slipping back to fifth at the checkered flag.

*The finish:*
Sam Hafertepe Jr., Johnny Herrera, Dustin Morgan, Brad Loyet, Tony Bruce Jr., Jeff Swindell, Matt Covington, Seth Bergman, Danny Jennings, Blake Hahn, Brandon Hanks, Mickey Walker, Kyle Clark, Ty Williams, Alex Sewell, Aaron Reutzel, Sean McClelland, Kyle Bellm, Mike Goodman, Jason Johnson, Nicholas Lucito.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hafertepe-edges-herrera-at-salina/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins at Nodak​*
Joey Saldana and Donny Schatz fought a pitched battle through much of the feature Sunday night at the Gerdau Magic City Showdown at Nodak Speedway presented by Schatz Crossroads Truckstop, but it was Schatz who came out on top, scoring his 15th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season.

Schatz, a North Dakota native, said it meant a lot to him to get a win in front of a hometown crowd.

"It's great. Nothing feels better than that," Schatz said. "Thank you everybody here for 20 years of great support. What a race. These guys are unbelievable. Slick, sticky, cushion, no cushion, they got one hell of a racecar. It's a pleasure to drive it. It's fun to be here."

Schatz started the feature in third and quickly took over the second spot after the green flag flew. For the next 25 laps Schatz adapted to a changing racetrack, attempting different lines and making more than one abortive attempt to get around Saldana.

"(Saldana) was on the top and he got underneath us and he seen us and he started moving down," Schatz said. On lap 26, Schatz, who had been driving on the bottom of turns three and four moved to the top line. As the two drivers exited turn four, side-by-side, Schatz took the lead from Saldana and kept it through the remaining nine laps.

"You've just got to go where they're not," Schatz said. "Sometimes you're at a disadvantage leading these races when the track starts to change. The rain definitely changed the racing surface. I didn't expect it to be that quick. I thought it would blow off a lot quicker than it did. It stayed really good, you just had to get up and pound the cushion and do the best we could."

Since July 18 - the first night of Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway - Donny Schatz has finished no worse than third. After tonight's win, the Tony Stewart Racing driver has 12 straight podium finishes. Schatz has won six of the last nine races.

Second place finisher Saldana started the feature in his Motter Equipment car on the pole. He led the first lap and through early restarts for cautions, held off Schatz. On lap 14, as Schatz and Saldana worked their way through lapped traffic, Schatz looked low in three and four, and got side-by-side with Saldana as the two hit the front stretch. Saldana held the position and the lead.

Schatz again challenged for the lead on lap 17 and lap 19. Finally, on lap 26, Schatz went high instead of going low and found his way around. Saldana said he was not expecting the move.

"He's a great racecar driver and you make a mistake and he makes you pay," Saldana said. "I saw him down there in lapped traffic running on the bottom and it was getting better down there but then it started cleaning off and the top got better. It was just the wrong place at the wrong time."

Saldana said his Motter Equipment team has been struggling lately and that this second place finish gives them good momentum heading into Edmonton.

David Gravel, who drove his Roth Motorsports car to a third place finish, fell back to sixth at the start of the feature. He battled back throughout the 35 lap A main.

"The restarts definitely helped me," Gravel said. "(Daryn Pittman) got by me on the start but starting sixth on one of those double file restarts I got up to fourth and then we had another restart and I got a good run off of four on (Paul McMahan) and passed him. It's definitely great."

Gravel thanked his team and car owners Dennis and Teresa Roth.

"It's been an up and down year. We've got some wins, but to get on the podium is good. Hopefully we can continue that on for this next swing."

In the race for the championship, Schatz extended his points lead to 154 over second place Pittman. McMahan is in third, 199 points out of the lead. Saldana and Kerry Madsen have the same number of points, 8519, and wins, but Madsen has more top-five finishes, giving him the tie-breaker and the fourth position in the points.

Earlier in the night, McMahan broke the old Nodak Speedway track record held by Sammy Swindell since 2012 (13.217) with his qualifying quick time of 12.991.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Aug. 22 and 23 at the Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. The Outlaws then head west making stops in Washington, Oregon and California.

Finishing Order: 
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6596&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/08/Schatz-Wins-at-Nodak.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Golden Isles To Host Lucas LM Opener​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series will kick off next season at Golden Isles Speedway with the running of the Super Bowl of Racing in Brunswick, Ga.
The stars and cars of the LOLMDS are set to invade the 4/10 mile South Georgia speed-plant for two action packed nights of racing on Friday and Saturday, Feb. 6 and 7th. There will also be an open practice night on Thursday, Feb. 5th for all divisions.

After a highly successful season opening events at Golden Isles Speedway in 2014, Series officials came to an agreement with the new owners of GIS to kick the 2015 season off again in South Georgia. With the new track management in place, series officials are confident the 2015 edition of the "Super Bowl of Racing" will be even more exciting for both fans and racers that attend. The 2014 edition of the "Super Bowl of Racing" saw Jonathan Davenport, Chris Madden and Steve Francis earn exciting victories to kick off the 2014 season at GIS.

"The new owners and everyone at Golden Isles Speedway are excited about the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series returning in 2015 and kicking their season off at GIS. There are plans for more improvements at GIS, along with more camping spots added at the facility. It's an honor to have the premier national touring series visit our track. Were making plans to make next years Super Bowl of Racing even bigger than ever", said Darryl Courson, General Manager of Golden Isles Speedway.

Golden Isles Speedway is located on Hwy 82 in Waynesville, Ga., just 12 miles west of I-95 at exit 29.

"We're very thrilled to announce that the series will kick off the 2015 season at GIS again. I've met with the new owners and management at GIS and everyone is excited about the 2015 Super Bowl of Racing and bringing the LOLMDS back to South Georgia and Golden Isles Speedway. Being from South Georgia myself, I'm excited and eager to see all the great fans from that area and all the traveling fans attending next year's events at GIS," said Ritchie Lewis, Director of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/brunswick-to-host-lucas-oil-lms-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kidsrace Canadian National Autism Foundation Night this Friday at Ohsweken​*
Ohsweken Speedway's 19th season of racing continues this Friday, August 22, when Grand River Powersports presents KidsRace Canadian National Autism Foundation night featuring Corr/Pak Merchandising 360 Sprint Cars, Strickland's GMC Crate Sprint Cars, Affordable Towing & Recovery Thunder Stocks, HRW Automotive Mini Stocks, and Gale's Auto Aftermarket Bombers, plus TUSA Canada West Mod Lites.

KIDSRACE CANADIAN NATIONAL AUTISM FOUNDATION NIGHT
The Canadian National Autism Foundation promotes the positive enhancement and quality of life for people with autism in Canada. The CNAF was formed to provide funding for educating the general public and professionals, providing information and resources to families of children with autism, providing funding for Canadian-based research and development, and promoting national autism awareness.

Ohsweken Speedway is honoured to host the Canadian National Autism Foundation for the 4th annual benefit race night for autism at the track. Please visit www.CNAF.net to learn more about the Canadian National Autism Foundation, and find out how you can help.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/kids...ism-foundation-night-this-friday-at-ohsweken/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Port Royal Open Wheel Madness Boasts Twin 25s For Super Sprints This Week​*
Port Royal Speedway will offer up Open Wheel Madness this Saturday night, August 23 at 7 pm when the racing program features an all sprint car format highlighted by Twin 25-lap mains for the Aumiller's Insurance 410 sprint cars.

Also on the agenda is a full program of action for the River Valley Builders 305 sprints.

The URC Sprints have been removed from the program.

The twin 25s for the super sprint cars will both pay full purses and full points, offering $3,000 to win and $275 to start.

A $1,000 bonus is also being offered to the driver who turns in the best average feature finish after both races have been completed.

An inversion will be pulled by the winner of the first sprint car main to establish the lineup of the second main event.

Adult general admission for the sprint car special is $20 with students ages 12 - 18 priced at JUST $5.

The last time that twin features for the super sprints were contested as a regularly scheduled event at Port Royal was back in 1999 when Len Thompson and Lance Dewease split twin 20s. Dewease swept a set of twin 20s at the track in 1996.

However more recently a rainout set up a pair of twin 25s at the track back on April 7, 2012 when Greg Hodnett claimed a make up feature and Dewease took the regularly scheduled main.

The super late models take center stage on August 30 for the 160th annual Juniata County Fair Opener as they compete in the prestigious, heralded Butch Renninger Memorial for the stock cars.

The Renninger Memorial will pay a hefty $3,333 to win and $300 to start the 33-lap contest that will also pay lap money as well as a hefty purse for the super lates in honor of the late track titlist.

The econo late models have been added to the Renninger Memorial program along with the 410 sprints, and xtreme stocks with both classes competing for increased purses.

August 30 will also be ARCH Night at the track as it kicks off its biggest week of the year featuring four races in seven days including the Labor Day Classic on September 1 and the two-day Tuscarora 50 races on September 5 and 6.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/port...-boasts-twin-25s-for-super-sprints-this-week/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scary Moment: Flagman Ducks To Avoid Flying Sprint Car​*





*O*n most days, being the flagman at a race is a rather low-key job.

However, in the Aug. 8 USAC Sprint Car race at Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., flagman Keith Trusso's night took an unexpected turn when the car of Roseville, Calif., driver Scott Hall abruptly came flying up into the starter's stand.

Watch as Trusso ducks to avoid the airborne car and then walks down to assist safety workers in getting the machine back in its rightful place.

The incident occurred one night before a sprint car piloted by NASCAR driver Tony Stewart struck and killed Kevin Ward Jr. in a race in New York. On Saturday, a 21-year-old woman died after her three-quarter midget car struck a wall at a New Jersey track.

*Source:*
http://www.foxsports.com/motor/stor...rint-car-082014?cmpid=tsmfb:fscom:nascaronfox


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Reschedules Tony Bettenhausen 100​*
The USAC Silver Crown Series Tony Bettenhausen 100 has been rescheduled for Sunday, Sept. 7, in a complete show on the Springfield Mile at the Illinois State Fairgrounds.

The Bettenhausen 100 will include qualifying and the 100-lap race. Tickets from Saturday's (Aug. 16) date will be honored on Sept. 7.

"The Silver Crown series is going in a positive direction,'' said USAC Silver Crown Series Director Andy Hillenburg. "With race organizer Bob Sargent's support, we are delighted to be able to retain this marquee event for our fans and participants as we continue to strive for the prominence this series deserves.''

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-reschedules-tony-bettenhausen-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Paraplegic Driver Makes Racing History​*
Saturday night at Park Jefferson Speedway Isaac Schreurs did something many thought impossible.

Schreurs, who lost the use of his legs at the age of 14, led all 25 laps of the American Sprint Car Series (ASCS) Midwest Region event to score his first sprint car victory. In doing so, Schreurs became the first paraplegic to win a major sprint car race.

A front row of Schreurs and John Klabunde led the ASCS Midwest Region field to the green flag. Schreurs quickly took the lead at the start of the event. Facing multiple challenges from third starting Cody Ledger, he continued to lead until lap 17. Ledger put a slide job in front of Schreurs but the yellow flag flew, placing Schreurs back in the lead.

Schreurs once again led the field to the green flag until a violent flip from Jack Dover off of turn three, which saw him flip more than 50 feet until his car came to rest. Following the incdent Schreurs was able to hold the lead for the final laps, taking the checkered flag over Ledger and Billy Alley.

Unlike other victory lane photos, the driver didn't quickly exit the car.

Instead, a four-wheeler appeared with Schreurs' father appeared from the pits. Rushing to the side of his son's car, the elder Schreurs jumped off the back and reached into the cockpit and scooped his son up in his arms. The father and son pair then made their way around to the front of the car, where the celebration commenced.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/paraplegic-driver-makes-racing-history/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Showdown Adds Tuesday Race​*
The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown has added a midweek race to its inaugural event in January.

Cocopah Speedway will host a $5,000-to-win, $400-to-start race on Tuesday, Jan. 6, to join the previously scheduled races on Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 at the 3/8-mile track.

"(Competition Director) Tommie Estes and I talked about how we could bridge the gap between the two weekends and we feel that a midweek show helps the racers and the fans," Cocopah Speedway Promoter Greg Burgess said. "This way the teams will race two days, have two days off, race the midweek show, have two days off and then wrap up the event with two races."

The four weekend races pay $12,000 to win and each feature starter will make at least $1,000. With the added midweek show, the total purse for the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown is approximately $250,000.

"We are excited to offer such a good payout and hopefully that will entice the best drivers in the country to visit Arizona in January," Burgess said. "With a strong purse, hopefully nice weather, a great format and solid personnel to work the event, I think we have the pieces in place for a great Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown for both the fans and the teams."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/winter-heat-showdown-adds-tuesday-race/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints First Event Saturday At Atomic Speedway​*
OHIO-Dubbed as the "Event within an Event" Atomic Speedway will play host to the "The 16th Annual Freedom 40" - an event that this year will be run this Saturday, August 23 on Ohio's fastest 3/8 mile high banked dirt track. Always an "Event" as a stand-alone name sought by many, this year's race will be sanctioned in what will be the first of many Renegade Sprint races.

The Freedom 40 is now the inaugural event for the new Renegade Sprints sanctioning sprint car series.

The winner's share of the purse has been raised to $5000, plus as an added bonus the winner will receive a provisional in the Open Wheel Championships in October. That event will pay a whopping $15,000 to win and will also be the season finale for the Renegade Sprints.

This year's Freedom 40 will now pay the winner $5,000 and it will pay $500 to start, paying 24 feature positions and $150 for all B-Main Non-Transfers. This will be the first on what hopes to be a successful run for the newly formed Renegade Sprints. Joining the sprints on the card will be the Vintage Auto Racing Cars, Advanced Services AMRA Modifieds, Racers Edge Supplements Street Stocks and C&M Racing Equipment Sport Mods.

Because this is a huge first-time deal, several sponsors have signed on as event sponsors and more are bing sought. As of August 8, event sponsors are Seneca Energy Corporation, A & A Truck Stop of Jackson; Ervco Sanitation, Wellston; ValleryChevy.com; Kears Speed Shop, Tiffin; Coors Light; and others to come.

Drivers signed on with Renegade Sprints along with many of Atomic's favorite local racers will surely make a great show at every Renegade event. The series will end their inaugural season at Atomic Speedway with the 3-day Open Wheel Championship October 23-25 with Saturday night's main event paying $15,000 to the winner of the Renegade feature. Officials are continuing to work out details for both of these action filled events as The pit gates open at 2 p.m. and general admission gates open at 4 p.m. with hot laps/warm-ups at 6 p.m. Racing begins at 7 p.m.

This coming weekend for the FREEDOM 40 and the Inaugural Renegade Sprint Series event, Atomic Speedway will be broadcasting live timing via Race Monitor. Race Monitor is a web based app that you can download onto your mobile device. Free to download and $4.99 for the subscription. Atomic Speedway receives 0% of the $4.99. Read more at www.race-monitor.com

For an evening of great family fun and entertainment for the entire family, experience the thrill of high speed, wheel-to-wheel racing on the Atomic high banks. A playground is available for the children as well as a full midway of food, treats, and souvenirs.

For more information on Atomic Speedway please call 740-703-9749 or 740-663-4141 or visit the Atomic Speedway website at www.atomicspeedway.net. You can also follow Atomic Speedway on Facebook and Twitter.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/renegade-sprints-first-event-saturday-at-atomic-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tracks Ban Together To Support UNOH All Star Circuit of Champion Events​*
In recent years track operators throughout the Midwest have worked together to insure dirt tracks across the region are successful. With the recent announcement of a new sprint car series many tracks once again have jointly discussed the issues this brings to sprint car racing and have decided to continue their support of the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions and the organization's 30+ year history including Ohio Sprint Speedweek and other special events.

The tracks announcing their support of the All Stars include Fremont Speedway, Limaland Motorsports Park, Eldora Speedway, Sharon Speedway, the NAPA Auto Parts Wayne County Speedway and Waynesfield Raceway Park in Ohio; Lernerville Speedway, Lincoln Speedway and Mercer Raceway Park in Pennsylvania; Butler Motor Speedway in Michigan; Wilmot Raceway in Wisconsin; Huset Speedway in South Dakota; and Volusia Speedway Park in Florida.

These tracks represent over 75 percent of the current UNOH All Star schedule.

The UNOH All Stars have upcoming races at Mercer Raceway Park (Aug. 23 and 24), Attica Raceway Park (Aug. 29 and 30), the NAPA Auto Parts Wayne County Speedway (Aug. 31); Canandaigua Motorsports Park (Sept. 4); Port Royal Speedway (Sept. 5 and 6); Fremont Speedway (Sept. 12 and 13); Brushcreek Motorsports Complex (Sept. 20); and Eldora Speedway (Oct. 11).

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/trac...ort-unoh-all-star-circuit-of-champion-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Outlaws Look To Stop Schatz At Oil City Cup​*
As the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series begins its western swing at the Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada on Aug. 22 and 23, points leader Donny Schatz carries the momentum of recent wins and unmatched consistency through the 'Month of Money.'

Since July 18 - the first night of Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway - Schatz has finished no worse than third with his STP/Armor All team. After his win at Nodak Speedway on Aug. 17, the Tony Stewart Racing driver has 12 straight podium finishes. Schatz has won six of the last nine races and has a 154 point lead in his quest for a sixth championship.

Coming into this same weekend last year, Schatz had 16 wins and sat 42 points out of the championship lead. Schatz went on to overcome challenges at the track, finishing second on night one of the Oil City Cup and winning night two.

Two drivers looking to stop Schatz's momentum are Kerry Madsen and Joey Saldana. Both drivers have five wins on the season and have found previous success at Castrol Raceway - Madsen held off Schatz on the first night of the Oil City Cup in 2013 while Saldana scored three wins at the track over the course of the 2009 and 2010 Outlaws seasons.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series begins its eight race swing down the west coast on Aug. 29 and 30 with stops at Skagit Speedway in Alger, Wash. The Outlaws follow that up with additional events in Washington, Oregon and California, including the two-night Gold Cup Race of Champions on Sept. 5 and 6 in Chico, Calif.

*About The Tracks:*
Castrol Raceway is a semi-banked, 3/8-mile oval. The track record is 12.561 seconds by Jason Meyers on Aug. 27, 2011. For more information, visit http://www.CastrolRaceway.com.

*Previous A-Feature Winners:*
2013 - Kerry Madsen on Aug. 23, Donny Schatz on Aug. 24
2012 - Craig Dollansky on Aug. 24, Sammy Swindell on Aug. 25
2011 - Jason Meyers on Aug. 26, Cody Darrah on Aug. 27
2010 - Jason Meyers on Aug. 27, Joey Saldana on Aug. 28
2009 - Joey Saldana on Aug. 28, Joey Saldana on Aug. 29
2008 - Jac Haudenschild on Aug. 22, Jason Meyers on Aug. 23
2007 - Steve Kinser on Aug. 17, Donny Schatz on Aug. 19

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2831-at-a-glance-outlaws-look-to-stop-schatz-at-oil-city-cup


----------



## Ckg2011

*World 100 Entries Climb To 82​*
With Monday's money-saving pre-entry deadline still several days away, 82 drivers have already submitted their intentions of competing in Eldora Speedway's 44th annual running of the famous World 100, Sept. 4-6.

The intrigue of capturing dirt late model's highest honor, the famed globed trophy, has attracted entries from 19 states and two foreign countries to date; with Illinois leading the way at 18. While the celebrated trophy is the ultimate goal, just earning one of the 32 starting positions into Saturday's (Sept. 6) century grind over a talent-laden field of entrants is considered a victory by many drivers.

A total of 35 of the pre-registered drivers to date will be shooting to etch their name into the World 100 history books for the first time.

Drivers filing prior to the August 25 deadline are entitled to a complimentary three-day World 100 pit pass, valued at $89, plus save $25 on the entry fee over those that file after August 25; representing a savings of $114.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/world-100-entries-climb-to-82/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dale McDowell Sizzles In Scorcher 50​*
Dale McDowell came home the winner in Thursday night's 11th annual Scorcher 50 at Volunteer Speedway.

McDowell picked up the lead when Scott Bloomquist blew a right-rear tire with two laps scored. McDowell led the rest of the race for his sixth Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory in front of an enormous crowd.

Mike Marlar wound up second, followed by John Blankenship. Bloomquist, who pitted twice, managed to rebound with a fourth-place finish. Rounding out the top five was 16th-starting Jared Landers.

"Our night didn't start off so well, but we made some changes and the car was fast all night after that," McDowell said. "I don't think we would have had anything for Scott (Bloomquist) tonight, had he stayed out front. I don't know if he ran over something or what happened to him, but it started off of turn two and continued to the fourth corner. We were lucky to get through that.

Then there was another wreck and I barely made it through that one too. It tore up the door on my car pretty good."

Bloomquist led the first two circuits, but slowed in turn four, causing a multi-car wreck behind him. McDowell inherited the top spot. Blankenship held onto the runner-up position until Marlar got around him on lap 29. Marlar and Blankenship then tried to track down McDowell, who was setting a blistering pace out front.

With no caution flags and traffic not being a factor, McDowell went on to become the 15th different winner in LOLMDS competition in 2014. It was McDowell's first LOLMDS win since September 4, 2010 at Portsmouth (Ohio) Raceway Park.

Marlar had a strong run in the Sunoco North South 100 a few weeks ago had his best series finish of the season taking home second place money.

"We had a real good race for second there at the end," Marlar said. "I wasn't going to rundown Dale, he had too good of a car. We've won here before in a modified, but never in a late model, but we will be back and try to get one more spot next time."

Blankenship, like McDowell and Marlar, was looking for his first LOLMDS win of the season was satisfied with his third-place finish.

"This is almost a home track for us," Blankenship said. "Our race shop is just down the road, so it was good to run as well as we did. We will take third place with this field of cars here tonight. It feels good to be running up front again, maybe we can get a win at Lawrenceburg on Saturday night."

Scott Bloomquist set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time amongst the 27 entrants, with a lap of 12.242 seconds.

*The finish:*
Dale McDowell, Mike Marlar, John Blankenship, Scott Bloomquist, Jared Landers, Don O'Neal, Billy Ogle Jr., Eric Jacobsen, Dennis Erb Jr., Jason Papich, Chad Ogle, Vic Hill, Jason Hughes, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jimmy Owens, Jason Welshan, Richard Leake, Steve Francis, Earl Pearson Jr., Mark Vineyard, Brian Smith, Brad Neat, Chris Madden, Jeff Wolfenbarger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/dmcdowell-sizzles-in-scorcher-50/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Knocks Out Smackdown​*
Rain washed out the opening night of Sprint Car Smackdown III Thursday night at Kokomo Speedway.

The three-night event will continue Friday night.

Dave Darland was the fast qualifier for the 35-car field with a 12.791-second lap of the quarter-mile dirt track.

C.J. Leary and Chase Stockon won heats.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/rain-knocks-out-smackdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hafertepe Tops Mid-South Showdown​*
Sam Hafertepe Jr. raced to his third Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series victory of the season in the inaugural Mid-South Showdown Thursday night at Riverside Int'l Speedway.

After losing legendary driver Shorty Chambliss on Monday, the feature was extended to 40 laps in honor of Chambliss' signature No. 40.

"This place has got to be the most awesome place to win a race. I mean, just look at all the history here," said Hafertepe. "I know Jeff blew up there, but man that was awesome. I wish we could have run lapped traffic all night long. It was a badass racetrack. I was pretty skeptical when we got here tonight. I didn't know what we were going to get and to get what we got was pretty awesome."

Starting on the pole, Hafertepe fell to the chasers position on the start as Jeff Swindell flew to the lead on the outside line.

Slowed on the second round, the green flew long enough to find traffic on lap seven.

Caution on lap 10, the next run went to lap 28 with Hafertepe continuing to chase Swindell through heavy traffic.

On the restart, Swindell wouldn't get the jump he had been getting. With Hafertepe hanging close, the race became a three-car fight with Johnny Herrera in the mix.

Breathing down the neck of Swindell, a small amount of smoke began coming from the hood of the Heartland Catfish No. 94. With the engine laying down, Swindell held the middle groove, but couldn't make the car wide enough as Hafertepe made the race winning pass on lap 35.

With just enough left, Swindell held on for a runner-up finish.

"With about eight or nine to go, something went south on the Motor so she was only running on about six cylinders so I just started running the middle of the track at a little more than half-throttle. I never even stood on it hard so I couldn't believe it took them so long to get to me," Swindell said. "I was just trying to salvage a finish out of it. I don't know if I could have run her a little harder and stayed up there, but I figured they'd be hounding on me. I guess that means we had a good lead going into that."

Johnny Herrera's third podium appearance of the season is his second in as many races after jumping to fourth on the start from sixth before falling to ride fifth for nine laps.

"We had a really good race car," Herrera said. "There in the middle of the race, we jumped to the top there and got back to fourth. We were just kind of riding there, and got to third and was actually running up to Sam there before the yellow came out. After that, is just wasn't ever as good. For some reason, it got really tight in the right rear. Afterwards, we checked and had less than six pounds of air on the right rear, so now I know. I just wonder if it got cut there at the start when I got into the No. 14 car on the first lap when he got into wall."

Tim Crawley was on a mission after a crash in his heat forced the No. 88 to the B feature. Winning that race, Crawley marched from 17th to fourth with Howard Moore doing the late Shorty Chambliss proud with a fifth-place finish.

*The finish:*
Sam Hafertepe Jr., Jeff Swindell, Johnny Herrera, Tim Crawley, Howard Moore, Jason Johnson, Brandon Hanks, Ernie Ainsworth, Seth Bergman, Blake Hahn, Shawn Dancer, Brad Bowden, Jordon Mallett, Marshall Skinner, A.G. Rains, Brad Loyet, Aaron Reutzel, Derek Hagar, Matt Covington, Andy McElhannon, Bryce Vowan, Eddie Gallagher, Zach Pringle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hafertepe-tops-mid-south-showdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Simpson Controls Scheffler Memorial​*
Defending Corn Belt Clash dirt late model champion Chad Simpson banked $6,000 for winning Friday night's fifth annual George Scheffler Memorial at Oshkosh Speedzone Raceway.

Simpson started on the pole and led all 50 laps to claim the victory, while A.J. Diemal came home second. Jason Utter was third with Jimmy Mars and Jason Rauen rounding out the top five.

Fifty cars were on hand.

*The finish:*
Chad Simpson, A.J. Diemel, Jason Utter, Jimmy Mars, Jason Rauen, Chris Simpson, Nick Anvelink, Brad Mueller, Jake Redetzke, Jordan Yaggy, Dave Eckrich, Tom Naeyart, Mike Fryer, Kyle Odekick, Rick Scheffler, Doug Blashe, Spencer Diercks, Bobby Pierce, Jake Meier, Denny Eckrich, Lance Mattehes, Brett Swedberg, Mitch McGrath, Pete Parker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/simpson-controls-scheffler-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Phillips Stops Sanders At Lakeside​*
A hurt engine in his heat race forced Terry Phillips's crew to change the powerplant prior to the USMTS main event Friday night at the Lakeside Speedway and the driver paid them back by winning the feature race.

Points leader Rodney Sanders drew the pole for the 35-lapper and jumped out to a big lead in the first six laps before the race's first caution slowed the pace and brought the field back together for a bumper-to-bumper restart.

Back under green, Phillips disposed of Jeremy Payne for second and set his sights on Sanders. Three laps later he blasted around the outside of Sanders and won the race to the flagstand to complete lap 10.

For the next 25 laps, Sanders remained in Phillips's shadow but was never able to make a move, and Phillips led Sanders to the checkered flag with a car-length to spare.

The 20th career United States Modified Touring Series triumph for Phillips and third during the first eleven races in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup netted the Springfield, Mo., veteran a cool $3,000.

Payne dropped back to fourth late in the race but nipped track points leader Nic Bidinger for third with a last-lap last-corner pass while Jason Krohn followed close behind in fifth.

*The finish:*
Terry Phillips, Rodney Sanders, Jeremy Payne, Nic Bidinger, Jason Krohn, Austin Siebert, Stormy Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Darron Fuqua, Kerry Davis, Jordan Grabouski, Kelly Shryock, Joe Duvall, Tim Karrick, Mark Schafman, Lance Town, Johnny Scott, Jared Stiens, Jake Gallardo, Daniel Hilsabeck, Trevor Hunt, Dereck Ramirez, John Allen, Rick Beebe.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/phillips-stops-sanders-at-lakeside/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Curtis Roberts Upsets WoO LMS Foes​*
Curtis Roberts lived his dream Friday night at I-96 Speedway.

A regional racer for more than 20 years, Roberts, 47, of Coleman, Mich., took the lead when Shane Clanton suffered a flat right-rear tire on lap 42 of the NAPA Lake Odessa 50 Presented by Keyser A-Main and held off a furious charge by Darrell Lanigan through the race's final eight laps to claim his first World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory.

Roberts earned and career-high $10,550 for his breakthrough victory and thrilled a large crowd of his home-state fans as the thre-eighths-mile oval hosted the national tour first time since 2007.

"I've been racing a lot of years and this is definitely my biggest win," said Roberts, who became the fourth first-time winner on the WoO LMS this season. "To come in here and beat these guys - the best drivers in the country - it's a dream come true. This is really just unbelievable."

Surrounded by a pack of WoO LMS stars, Roberts turned in the performance of his life in Friday's A-Main. Starting from the pole, Roberts slipped into second behind Clanton on the race's opening lap and turned back challenges from series veteran Chub Frank through the first half of the 50-lapper.

After pulling away from Frank after the halfway point, Roberts appeared to be headed for a runner-up result until Clanton's demise put him out front. Roberts continued his impressive performance by holding off Lanigan in a tense battle that saw the two-time series champion and current point leader pull even with Roberts with a hard charge into the final turn.

"I could hear (Lanigan)," Roberts said. "I didn't know for sure who it was, I just said, 'Hey, keep hitting your marks, you've been doing good the whole race. Just keep it up. Don't mess up.'"

Just as he had all race, Roberts remained steady and pulled back ahead down the homestretch, forcing Lanigan to settle for the runner-up finish in his self-designed Club 29 Race Car. Frank, who claimed the only previous WoO LMS stop at I-96 in 2007, was third in the Sorbera Chiropractic Rocket, while 2006 WoO LMS champion Tim McCreadie took fourth in the Sweeteners Plus Rocket ahead of leading series rookie Frank Heckenast Jr. in the Heckenast Racing Club 29 car.

After taking second from Frank on the race's final restart on lap 42, Lanigan followed Roberts' line around the track's top groove before moving lower on the track to make his bid for the lead though the final corner. Lanigan crossed the finish line a mere 0.408 seconds behind Roberts, notching his 26th top-five finish in 30 WoO LMS A-Mains this season.

"He was super good around the top," Lanigan said, describing how Roberts mastered the tricky cushion that kept drivers on their toes throughout the event. "I gave it a last-lap effort there to try to get it done, but he did a good job. Starting sixth and to come home second, I'm definitely happy. He did a great job to get his first win - super job."

After lowering the track record in time trials and dominating his heat race, Clanton appeared headed for victory in dominating the majority of the main event. He built leads of more than a straightaway at times and continued to pull away from his chasers even in traffic. But his bid to end his year-long WoO LMS winless streak came to an early end when he slowed in turn two with 42 laps completed.

"It's heartbreaking, but that's racing," said Clanton, who debuted a new Capital Race Car in Friday's event. "This being a brand new race car, as good as it was you can't ask for much more. Set a new track record, won the heat, led every lap that we were on the race track - that's a pretty good night. It just sucks that Lady Luck got us."

Restarting second after the lap-42 caution for Clanton, Frank was aiming to end a winless streak even longer than Clanton's, but he was unable to challenge Roberts as the race went back green and Lanigan drove by for the second spot.

"We just weren't any good on the restarts," said Frank, whose winless stretch on the WoO LMS reached exactly five years on Friday. "I don't know why - if it was tires or what. I just needed a few laps to get going and just could not get going on the restarts."

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramey Races To Red River Victory​*
Texas - The American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Sooner and Smiley's Racing Products ASCS Lone Star Regions squared off for the first time at the Red River Speedway Friday, and Kevin Ramey made sure no one upstaged him.

Leading start to finish, Ramey dominated the event en route to the victory.

He was chased by Dustin Morgan across the line. Harli White from eight grabbed third with Josh Baughman fourth and Jake Martens fifth.

The American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Sooner Region and Smiley's Racing Products ASCS Lone Star Region go head-to-head again on Saturday at Lawton (Okla.) Speedway.

*The finish:*
Kevin Ramey, Dustin Morgan, Harli White, Josh Baughman, Jake Martens, Jordan Weaver, Michael Lang, Shane Sellers, Channin Tankersley, Alex Sewell, John Kelly, Ryan Hall, John James, Patrick Stasa, Shawn Petersen, Martin Edwards, Cody Wampler, Sterling Hoff, Brandon Long, Mark Huddleston, Kris Miller

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ramey-races-to-red-river-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stanbrough Tops Smackdown Opener​*
Jon Stanbrough passed race-long leader Bryan Clauson on the 29th lap to come out on top of Friday's 30-lap preliminary Stoops Freightliner - Quality Trailer "Sprint Car Smackdown III" feature.

The Avon, Ind., driver made it four wins on the year in the Michael Dutcher Motorsports entry and tied Rich Vogler for ninth on the all-time AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car winners list.

Three early stoppages slowed the proceedings, and two of them swallowed legitimate race contenders. On lap-five, third-running Dave Darland and fourth-running Shane Cottle made contact in turn-four, leaving Darland with a broken front end.

Three laps later, while under red for a Brian Karraker flip, Cottle visited the work area for damage of his own. He returned to the track and came home 12th.

Shortly after that, the top running car using the cushion, Justin Grant, shot dead sideways coming out of turn-two and exited into the infield on the backstretch.

Despite all that, Clauson and Stanbrough were glued to each other up front, setting a wicked pace on an extremely fast surface. Robert Ballou came from row-four to get to third, and those three checked out on a good battle behind them.

With eleven to go, two cars slowed suddenly to bring out the final yellow.

Stanbrough stuck with Clauson after the restart and looked to poke a nose under him just after taking the two-to-go. At the same time, Clauson jumped completely sideways, opening the door for Stanbrough to take the lead.
He held off Clauson for the final circuit to take the win in the MP Environmental Services - Griffin's Propane No. 37RW Maxim/Fisher.

"I honestly didn't know whether he messed up or what happened,"

Stanbrough said. "I was running harder and harder as we got close to the end and thought I must have found something better than him and got by. It's tough to win these races, so I'm happy to get another one. We've had good cars both days so far, and I'm looking forward to the day program tomorrow and that 40-lapper tomorrow night."

Clauson came home second, moving to second in the National Championship standings in the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevy Performance No. 20 Beast/Kistler.

"I just made a mistake up there. I never saw him or felt any pressure, but that was a pretty big bobble in one and two. We're gonna need to be better to win tomorrow, but you hate to let one slip away like that. We're chasing a third-straight championship, too, and tonight was big for that," Clauson said.

Ballou rounded out the podium to continue his hot streak in the Deaton's Waterfront Services - Clifton Services No. 12x Maxim/Ott.

"When you start that far back, it's tough to get by those guys up front, especially as fast as the track was tonight. Hats off to the O'Connors - a lot of promoters would have quit, but they gave us a race. I kept it a little too free for the feature, so I was good early but not good enough toward the end," Ballou said.

Kyle Cummins and Brady Bacon rounded out the top five.

Darland was fast qualifier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/stanbrough-tops-smackdown-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeff Swindell Stars In Tennessee​*
For the third time in 2014, Jeff Swindell stood triumphant with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real. Swindell topped action at the Lexington 104 Speedway for his 14th national tour victory.

"The Heartland Catfish car has just been performing great," Swindell said. "We should have won last night. I think we dominated that thing pretty good just had a motor issue which is very unusual with these Fisher power plants. 
We should have won here last year too, so this is pretty sweet."

The win was enough to shake up the points as well with Swindell taking second from Jason Johnson. Trailing Brad Loyet by 74, the top five are only separated by 112 points.

Chasing Tony Bruce, Jr. and Jason Johnson at the start, Swindell moved to the runner-up spot on lap nine after an engine failure sidelined Johnson, relegating the MVT No. 41 to a 15th-place finish.

Trying for the lead on the restart, Bruce would power back by the Heartland Catfish No. 94. Finding the tail end of the field in only a matter of laps, Bruce would have a nearly two second advantage over Swindell. That was until lap 15.

"I think right there when I lost the lead, a couple cars hit that berm in the infield and threw up a whole bunch of loose stuff across the race track and actually put a hole in my radiator at the same time," said Bruce. "I just hit that loose dirt and slid up over the curb, and Jeff drove by us and it's just one of those deals where sometimes it's better to be running second so you can follow the leader and figure out what to do."

Taking the lead and taking off, Swindell was held up a few times in traffic but never bogged down as the H&H Container Services No. 94 crossed 1.757 seconds ahead of Bruce.

Derek Hagar moved up three spots to complete the podium. "We had a really good run. Started sixth and got up to fourth behind Sam [Hafertepe] and just followed the leader," Hagar said. "The track was real dusty especially when those lapped cars got down there and hit the berm. One lap you'd roll through and have good grip, then the next you're just sliding through the whole corner."

Tim Crawley and Sam Hafertepe Jr. rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jeff Swindell, Tony Bruce Jr., Derek Hagar, Tim Crawley, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Brad Loyet, Johnny Herrera, Seth Bergman, Brandon Hanks, Shawn Dancer, Justin Webb, Matt Covington, Andy McElhannon, Blake Hahn, Jason Johnson, Zach Roach, Jake Roach, Aaron Reutzel, Taylor Tidmore.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/jeff-swindell-stars-in-tennessee/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oil City Cup Opener to Schatz​*
Donny Schatz is on a roll. Since July 19 he has finished no worse than third, giving him 13 straight podium finishes, and he has World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series wins in seven of the last ten races, including Friday night's dominate performance on night one of the Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway.

Schatz started the feature in third in his STP/Armor All car and powered to the lead before the field made it around the 3/8-mile oval for the first time.

"We had a very good car at the beginning and we were able to stick to the bottom and get by those guys," Schatz said.

On lap five, Schatz's three second lead was erased by a caution. The caution flag flew again on lap seven and lap 20, erasing sizable leads for Schatz each time.

"You just have to take what you get. We're never a fan of cautions but it happens," Schatz said. "The only thing it does is it lets the tires cool down and you always wonder if they're going to reheat, if the car is going to feel the same. There are a lot of factors - what do I do next?"

Another factor the Tony Stewart Racing driver contended with throughout much of the night was lapped traffic. Schatz battled through, even passing three cars on one lap.

As the 35-lap feature wore on, Schatz struggled to maintain his earlier speed on either the top or the bottom. This opened up an opportunity for Joey Saldana, who was running second, to make a run for the lead. On the lap 20 restart, Saldana slid Schatz through turn four.

"That was the only shot I had at it so I was trying everything I could&#8230; (the track) was very technical and you have to have a good racecar," said Saldana, who started the feature on the outside pole and spent much of the night in his Motter Equipment car running in that position.

"We just didn't know where to run," Schatz said. "It was awful slick in three and four - I was bouncing off the fence and couldn't really get around on the bottom. (Saldana) must have gotten a good run and gone for the slider and it wasn't going to stick. All we had to do was turn and go back underneath him. We did the best we could.

"These STP guys keep doing a phenomenal job with this racecar. It's fun to drive right now."

In the closing laps, David Gravel, who spent much of the night running third in his Roth Motorsports car, got around Saldana for second and set his sights on the lead. With a car that was able to run the faster top line, Gravel was making up ground on Schatz.

"Last five, six laps I thought I was as good as Donny there," Gravel said. "Just a little too late. I wish this was a 40-lapper."

"The top was best for me - Joey was running the top too," Gravel said. "It was kind of tough for me to gain much, but I thought, with open track, I was maybe just as good as Donny. But he got through lapped traffic very, very well."

This was Gravel's 18th top-five finish of the season.

Saldana, who ultimately finished the night in third, said the track was challenging throughout the feature.

"As a driver you just can't make a mistake because the track is so unique and slick and heavy and on the fence," Saldana said. "It's just everything you can imagine, you get to race on here. We had a shot at it and that's all you can ask for."

"Hats off to Donny, he's on a tear right now. I think if you beat him, you know you accomplished something pretty special. We've just got to get a little better."

With his win, Schatz again extended his lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 169 points in the battle for the 2014 championship. Schatz also heads into night two of the Oil City Cup leading the fight to become the weekend's champion.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Sat., Aug. 23 for night two of the Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway. The Outlaws then head to the west coast, making stops in Washington, Oregon and California.

​http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/08/Sweet-Sixteen-for-Schatz.aspx?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Is A Whiskey Rock-A-Roller​*
Don O'Neal returned to his home-state of Indiana on Saturday night and won the Whiskey City 50 at Lawrenceburg Speedway.

It was O'Neal's sixth Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win of the season and O'Neal continues to close the gap on current point leader, Jimmy Owens, who came home sixth.

O'Neal grabbed the lead on lap four from his Clint Bowyer Racing teammate Steve Francis and charged to his 39th career LOLMDS victory. Francis finished second followed by polesitter, Scott Bloomquist. Steve Casebolt drove by Earl Pearson Jr. on the final lap to take fourth, as Pearson would round out the top five.

"The car was on a rail tonight, no doubt," said O'Neal. "I have to thank Lance and Barry Wright, Jeremy Justice, and Tony Trent for all of the hard work they do. Clint's going to be real happy with this one-two finish here tonight."

"We started fifth and the bottom was working real well there early on. I had a few moments there in traffic, but everybody gave each other plenty of room. It's good to come back here and win, especially after missing last year's race. I didn't know how far Steve (Francis) was behind me, I was just concentrating on the traffic ahead."

"We had a pretty good car last week at Batesville, led a lot of laps, but finished fifth. Then Thursday Night, we wound up sixth. We took last night off and the crew went over everything on the car. It handled really well tonight from start to finish. I am real proud of everyone with the CBR Team."

Francis, who was victorious in this race a year ago, was extremely happy with his second place finish.

"We had a really good car tonight. Our setup was not all that different from Don's. Congrats to him on the win, and he deserves it. He ran a really good race," Francis said. "We tried to stay with him and I thought I may have a shot at him in traffic, but he was able to get through it cleanly. I want to thank Georgia Boot, Peak Antifreeze, Crawford Supply, and everyone else on the CBR Team. We hope to finish up the season strong."

*The finish:*
Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Scott Bloomquist, Steve Casebolt, Earl Pearson Jr., Jimmy Owens, Jared Landers, Dennis Erb Jr., Scott James, John Blankenship, Duane Chamberlain, Eric Jacobsen, Jason Hughes, Brandon Overton, Dustin Linville, Eddie Carrier Jr., Brandon Kinzer, Dan Schlieper, Jason Papich, Zak Blackwood, Bill Blair Jr., Kent Robinson, Mike Marlar, Ted Nobbe.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/oneal-is-a-whiskey-rock-a-roller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Billy Moyer Masters Pevely Dirt​*
Billy Moyer won Saturday night's UMP/MARS late model feature at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55.

Moyer started fourth and beat Brandon Sheppard to the checkered flag in the 40-lap feature on the quarter-mile dirt track, earning $5,000 for his effort.

Sheppard was second, ahead of Randy Korte, Bobby Pierce and Tony Jackson.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Randy Korte, Bobby Pierce, Tony Jackson, Justin Asplin, Tim Manville, Scott Weber, Billy Laycock, Jeff Herzog, Gordy Gundaker, David Jumper, Brian Diveley, Jeff Roth, Leroy Johnson, Jason Feger, Justin Reed, Ken Rumble, Michael Kloos, Daryn Klein, Brian Shirley, Ron McQuerry, Paul Roider, Chris Fisher.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/billy-moyer-masters-pevely-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Payne Makes Big Gains At Salina​*
Jeremy Payne scored his first win of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup Saturday night as the United States Modified Touring Series invaded the Salina Highbanks Speedway.

Payne, who started on the outside of the front row, took command at the drop of the green flag and kept points leader Rodney Sanders at bay for the duration of the caution-free 35-lapper.

The win, worth $3,000, was the 19 career USMTS victory for the 28-year-old from Springfield, Mo.

Meanwhile, Sanders netted his second runner-up finish in as many nights to extend his points lead in his quest to join Kelly Shryock and Ryan Gustin as back-to-back USMTS national champions.

Zack VanderBeek, however, is not letting Sanders get comfortable as 'The Z-Man' kept the title fight tight with a third-place finish Saturday night-his 12th top-10 finish in his last 12 starts.

Stormy Scott came from 14th to claim the fourth spot and earned the Mesilla Valley Transportation Hard Charger Award. Terry Phillips, who started next to Scott on the 24-car grid, was fifth.

Dereck Ramirez scored a sixth-place finish driving Bryan Rowland's machine, Jason Krohn was seventh, Cade Dillard wound up eighth, Shryock nabbed ninth and John Allen rounded out the top 10.

*The finish:*
Jeremy Payne, Rodney Sanders, Zack VanderBeek, Stormy Scott, Terry Phillips, Dereck Ramirez, Jason Krohn, Cade Dillard, Kelly Shryock, John Allen, Chad Wheeler, Johnny Scott, Jesse Stovall, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Austin Siebert, Jared Russell, Jeremy Rasmussen, Paul Cates, Lance Town, Thomas Tillison Jr., Gene Nicholas, Johnny Bone Jr., Grant Junghans

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/payne-makes-big-gains-at-salina/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucky No. 13 For Darrell Lanigan​*
Darrell Lanigan topped a back-and-forth battle with Brady Smith midway through Saturday's NAPA Merritt 50 A-Main at Merritt Speedway and pulled away in the closing laps to earn his 13th World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season.

The 44-year-old Lanigan, a two-time series champion and current points leader, earned $10,650 for his series-leading 66th career WoO LMS victory and his first triumph at Merritt's three-eighths-mile oval.

"We went a little different (on tire selection) and I knew we would be better on the long run," said Lanigan, who moved within two victories of his record 15-win mark set in 2012. "I was just biding my time and once my stuff came in it was like a rocket ship."

Smith settled for second, fading to 4.925 seconds behind Lanigan at the finish, while home-track driver Dona Marcoullier made a late charge to finish third. Former WoO LMS champion Rick Eckert was fourth with Clint Smith, who led the first four laps from the outside pole, rounding out the top five in a race slowed by four cautions.

Dropping back to second on the start, the polesitting Lanigan pressured Clint Smith through the first three laps before pulling ahead on lap four. Lanigan pulled away on three early restarts before 10th-starting Brady Smith reeled him just before lap 15.

Smith first took a look to the outside of Lanigan on the 15th lap, and was alongside the leader the following circuit. The two cars battle side by side over the next four laps before Smith pulled ahead just before the final caution waved with 19 laps complete.

Smith eased away from Lanigan after the restart, but Lanigan was soon making his bid to retake the point. Lanigan took advantage when Smith attempted to drive around a slower car on lap 30, dropping to the inside lane to make a three-wide pass for the lead on the back straightaway.

Once back in command, Lanigan's Club 29 Race Car drove away from Smith and had only to avoid trouble in traffic to secure the victory. That was no simple task, however, as slower cars ran two and three wide ahead of him.

But he skillfully handled the congestion, passing cars two at time on more than one occasion.

"There was a couple times I snuck in there and was like 'Oh my God this is gonna get tight,'" Lanigan said of his run through traffic during the final 20 laps. "But we got enough room to get through and had an unbelievable car."

Recovering from mechanical issues that forced him out after just one lap of Friday's WoO LMS A-Main at I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Mich., Brady Smith settled for the runner-up finish in his Big Red Motorsports Rocket Chassis. The solid result marked the 37-year-old standout's fifth top-five finish in 15 WoO LMS A-Main starts this season.

"He had a little different tire selection than we did," said Smith, whose highlights in part-time WoO LMS competition this season include a victory during Florida Speedweeks action in February. "Ours was good early, but his was good at the end.

"I was trying to pace myself. We started 10th and I knew we went soft on (right-rear tire). I was trying not to murder the thing early, but I was pretty much the only car running the top of guys in front of me. I just went for it and tried to hold on."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/lucky-no-13-for-darrell-lanigan/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Utter Tops Corn Belt Clash​*
Jason Utter won Saturday night's Corn Belt Clash dirt late model feature at Plymouth Speedway.

Utter drove his new Black Diamond Special to the lead and held off point leader Chad Simpson to claim the victory.

Jake Redetzke finished third with Spencer Diercks and Lance Matthees rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jason Utter, Chad Simpson, Jake Redetzke, Spencer Diercks, Lance Matthees, Jason Rauen, Justin Hirt, Mitch McGrath, Dave Eckrich, Kyle Odekick, Pete Parker, Turk Letizia, Paul Parker, Jarrod Siefert, Mark Rose, Chris Simpson, Bobby Smith, Lyle Zanker, Bill Rezutek, Jordan Yaggy, Tim Buhler, Mike Fryer, Denny Eckrich, Brad Mueller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/utter-tops-corn-belt-clash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Sweeps Canada​*
Saturday night, Donny Schatz did what no other World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series driver before him has ever done - with his win on the second night of the Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway he became the first driver to sweep all five Canada events in a single season.

"I love Canada!" Schatz said. "We've always had great races when we've come up here and always enjoyed it."

"(The Oil City Cup win is) not just for me, it's for this whole STP race team. These guys are unbelievable and they definitely do their job to the best of their abilities. Hats off to them. Without their hard work and dedication and what they do, there's no way I'd be standing here."

Schatz, who started the feature in fifth, charged forward through a caution plagued first seven laps and battled polesitter Daryn Pittman for the lead.

"My racecar was really good," said Schatz, who now has 17 wins on the season and a three-race win streak. "I had to move around and be in lanes that other people weren't. It's fun to be in that position. I was disappointed obviously that we saw the yellow come back out but that's all part of racing. You deal with it. You have to find a way to overcome that and get yourself back up there. It was a fun race."

In addition to the race victory, Schatz scored the Oil City Cup after winning on the first night of the event.

As Schatz continues to roll through the last part of the season, he finds himself leading the championship standings by 177 points. Incredibly, the last time the five-time champion finished a feature outside the top-three was on July 18 at Williams Grove Speedway. Schatz finished in ninth that night. His streak of podium finishes now extends to 14 in a row, including eight of the last 11 wins.

As the Outlaws head to the west coast next week, Schatz carries this momentum and the knowledge that the last time the series was at Skagit Speedway and Grays Harbor Raceway, he scored victories at both tracks.

Pittman and Steve Kinser led the field to the green flag on the 3/8-mile oval. That was short lived however as Cody Darrah wrecked coming out of turn two and ended up on his roof. Darrah was OK and went on later to finish the feature in 10th.

The field reset and as it went green again, Schatz took the opportunity to get around Kraig Kinser and Paul McMahan to take over the fourth position. One lap later, another caution fell after the 11EH of Marc Duperron spun in turn four. Another green flag was followed by another quick yellow after the 56 spun. It was bad luck for Schatz who had just powered past Brad Sweet and Steve Kinser to take over the second position.

The cautions were not over, but on the next run Schatz did have better luck, getting around Sweet and then battling Steve Kinser for the second position. At the same time Paul McMahan, who started the feature in third in his CJB Motorsports car but had fallen back through the early cautions, moved himself back to fourth after getting around Sweet.

The final caution of the night fell on lap seven. As the field again restarted, Pittman jumped to the lead. With Schatz in tow, Pittman went high, wobbled a bit coming off of two and gave Schatz the opportunity he needed.

"I wanted to choose the outside (starting position) from the beginning of the race to be honest with you," Pittman said. "I really thought I could get a better start from the outside but I'd won every start, the Dash and up to that point in the A main - and still won that start with Donny. The problem was I just didn't feel like I could get a run off of four to really enter one on the top like I needed to, so when I slid myself in one and two you know you're opening the door for somebody to do something on the bottom and that's exactly what happened."

As the Outlaws hit lap 10, McMahan found his way around Steve Kinser, moving into the top-three. Farther back, Logan Schuchart drove his Shark Racing car from 14th up to seventh.

By midway, McMahan had caught Pittman as the two worked their way through lapped traffic. McMahan took over the second spot from Pittman, but the move was short lived.

"I got by Daryn and then I got caught up behind another lapped car," McMahan said. "I kind of tried to slide him and it just scrubbed off so much speed and Daryn was able to get around me again."

As the laps ticked off, Schuchart moved himself into the top-five and then began to reel in McMahan for the third position. Up front, as Schatz struggled to get around lapped traffic, Pittman closed the gap but ultimately came up short.

"I made a pretty big mistake with five or six to go off of two that killed my run," Pittman said. "We were coming back to him."

Schuchart gained on McMahan, getting around Sweet for the fourth position. Time ran out for the young driver though as he finished the night in fourth, his fifth top-five finish of the season.

Schatz scored his 17th win of the season and his third in a row.

Pittman, the reigning World of Outlaws champion, complimented his Great Clips Racing team on their second place finish Saturday night.

"Definitely felt like we had a car good enough to win," Pittman said. "Like I said, the track got slicker and harder and we got better and started coming back to (Schatz). Had a good run there (just struggled in lapped traffic) and let Donny check out too far and once he got that far, I'm surprised we were able to run him down like that. Just shows how good a car we had."

McMahan who picked up his 35th top-five of the season said the lapped traffic was a particular struggle at Castrol.

"The racetrack was awful wide and it slowed down a bunch and then the lapped cars - they got going good&#8230; It started rolling around here really well and they were hard to get by."

"They gave me a good racecar tonight - we just came up a little short."

Schuchart scored the KSE Hard Charger Award for the night after starting the feature in 14th and advancing 10 positions. It is the second night in a row the Shark Racing Team has won the award - Schuchart's teammate Jacob Allen won the Hard Charger Award on night one of the Oil City Cup.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Fri., Aug. 29 at Skagit Speedway in Alger, Wash. for the first night of the two night Monster Showdown. The Outlaws then head south to Grays Harbor Raceway in Alger, Wash. on Sept. 1 before events in Oregon and California.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/08/Schatz-Sweeps-Canada.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Retiring From Full-Time Racing​*
Sammy Swindell has decided to retire from professional racing effective immediately.

Swindell, who has driven for Big Game Motorsports the past four years of his 40-plus year career, isn't planning to race again outside of the Chili Bowl Nationals.

Here are his words to the fans:

_"After the last two weeks of our break from racing I have decided to retire from racing. I would like to still drive my midget at the Chili Bowl. I have been thinking a lot about this for the last three months. It has been a hard decision to make. I always knew when the time came to retire it would be clear. I've had a long and very successful career. Part of the reason for the timing now is I've spent the last two weekends with my son, Kevin, racing. I haven't had any time to spend with his racing the last four years. He will drive a (NASCAR) Nationwide car for the rest of the year and I want to be there to support him. I was going to do a limited schedule next year or retire at the end of this year. I've had a long talk with (Big Game Treestands Founder) Tod Quiring and we both agreed that this is the best for me.

"Amy and I would like to thank Tod and everyone at Big Game Treestands for the last four seasons. We would also like to thank everyone who has helped or been a part of my career, my fans and the friends that I have met over the last 43 years."_

Swindell has one of the most well-rounded racing careers at any level. While he had stints in NASCAR and IndyCar, Swindell made a name for himself on dirt race tracks across the country.

He earned three World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championships and he ranks second in career wins - 294 - with the premier sprint car series.

Swindell has also claimed almost every major sprint car event, including the Knoxville Nationals, Gold Cup Race of Champions, Kings Royal, Williams Grove National Open, Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup, Selinsgrove Open, Western World Championships and Syracuse Super Nationals to name a few.

Additionally, Swindell won an unprecedented two World of Outlaws features on the same day in 1991 and he picked up victories at Bristol Motor Speedway when it was covered in dirt in 2000-01. 
Also, his five Chili Bowl victories are the most for any driver at the famed midget event.

Swindell, who was elected into the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame in 2006, started racing when he was 15-years-old. Two years later he began a sprint car career that has culminated in more than 600 feature victories and at least one win in every season.

His career during the past 40-plus years of chasing races from state to state and coast to coast is legendary. Now he will focus on another career - that of his son, Kevin, who is the youngest driver to win a World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series main event, is the only driver to win four consecutive Chili Bowl titles and is embarking on an opportunity in NASCAR.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Swindell-Retiring-From-Full-Time-Racing.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart-Ward Investigation 'Finishing Up' But No Timetable For Completion​*
*T*he Ontario County (N.Y.) Police Department is in the final stages of its investigation into the death of Kevin Ward Jr., but there is no timetable yet for its completion, a department spokesperson told FOXSports.com Monday morning.

Officer Nathaniel Ross, the OCPD's Senior Communications Officer, said Monday morning that the police are "finishing up" the Ward investigation.

Asked if there was a timetable for when it would be completed and when the findings would be made public, Ross said, "Not that I'm aware of."

Ward, 20, died Aug. 9 after being struck by Stewart's sprint car at an Empire Super Sprints Series race at Canandaigua Motorsports Park in Upstate New York. Ward was racing Stewart when he crashed into an outside wall.

After he crashed, Ward got out of his car and onto the track, gesturing at Stewart as he came around under caution. Stewart's right-rear tire struck Ward, who died en route to the hospital. The Ontario County coroner ruled that the cause of death was blunt-force trauma.

The investigation will determine whether or not Stewart will face any criminal charges. Regardless of the outcome of the police findings, Stewart potentially could face civil liability.

Stewart has not spoken publicly about the crash, although the day after it happened, Stewart and SHR issued the following statement: "There aren't words to describe the sadness I feel about the accident that took the life of Kevin Ward Jr. It's a very emotional time for all involved, and it is the reason I've decided not to participate in today's race at Watkins Glen. My thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends and everyone affected by this tragedy."

The latest on Tony Stewart

Since the crash, Stewart has missed the last three Sprint Cup races and team officials have described him as distraught over the incident.

"It's been an emotional week for him (Stewart)," said SHR executive vice president Brett Frood during an Aug. 15 press conference. "He's grieving. Anytime someone is lost, especially at a racetrack, it's tragic. It was a tragic accident, and he's dealing with quite a bit of grief."

*Source:*
http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/sto...ing-up-but-no-timetable-for-completion-082514


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Car Racing, The Show Must Go On​*
*Now that it almost feels like the knee-jerk reactions and terrible reports from conventional media are dying down in relation to the Tony Stewart/Kevin Ward Jr. incident, I thought I would paint the picture of the last World of Outlaws event this...*

Castrol Raceway is this tiny little dirt track in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada that is lucky enough to host the big show for two nights each year in August.

While in Western Canada racing isn't exactly the most popular sport around, tonight feels different.

It is a Friday night, and the stands are absolteuly packed. Maybe about 2,000 people, but for a racing event in Canada, that is solid. Then it dawns on me. I have photographed this event for the past three years. I have never seen that many bums in seats at that track, or really ever at a racing event in Western Canada. I wonder&#8230;

The garage area is not much different. Sprint cars and giant trailers lined up towards the setting sun.

*New Rules:*

When I arrive, the first of two brief drivers meetings is underway. The gentleman with the mic is wearing his colorful World of Outlaws branded shirt while explaining various procedures for fuel samples and what sort of tire that will work best for the track. But then, almost as if he has been reading the same rules for the passed 25 years, he goes over a new one.

Driver's must stay in their cars after an incident, unless there are extenuating circumstances surrounding the situation. Fire&#8230;mainly.

That one is new. No, I have not stood at many World of Outlaws drivers meetings, in fact I should admit this is my first. Knowing how the fallout from the Stewart incident hit, new rules immediately went up concerning drivers being on track during caution and it is no different here.

Then the tough part, I wanted to get someone from the traveling circus to talk about the situation.

However, not being a part of the conventional media, I knew I was walking on very thing ice just being media (albeit industry media) in their garage area.

The first, and what turned out to be the only driver I approached for a real comment was Jason Sides. His long hair and intense glare, and his successes, make me feel like he would be a good voice for the community. He is fueling his car when I approach him. I started out asking about the track. After all these guys are almost up against as big a battle with the track, as they are with other drivers.

Sides' explains to me how the groove moved up so high in packing and hot laps, that it just might be a one groove track tonight.

*No Questions Tonight:*

Right then, I get a lump in my throat. Not because the brisk August night is getting to me, but I know I must change my subject matter very soon. You only get a moment with drivers who are busy. When I opened my mouth for the next question, a wish of good luck and a thanks for bringing their great series to Canada is what comes out. Nothing about Kevin Ward, nothing about Tony Stewart.

I am a member of the motorsports community, I am a photographer and a manager in the racing news industry. And just like the rest of the community, I am keeping my mouth shut until we hear something official.

There are only two voices that truly need to be heard right now, and that is the investigators (who have announced they are close to releasing their details) and Stewart. Every sprint car driver, NASCAR driver, or just run of the mill "I run a street stock on Saturday nights" person, at this point in this truly tragic saga know that more words or accusations isn't helping anything.

Race tracks around the continent have made the necessary adjustments to their rules, sanctioning bodies are doing the same. Motorsports is dangerous, no matter the discipline. The danger factor goes up in sprint cars, and even higher when drivers are confront other drivers on track.

The incident was not within the World of Outlaw's series, but was connected. Both the sprint car racing communities in New York and all over the continent are mourning at the tragedy.

At the end of the day, the racing is going to go on, and that was evident by Tony Stewart Racing driver Donny Schatz dominating the evening.

*Source:*
http://www.motorsport.com/woo/news/sprint-car-racing-the-show-must-go-on/?v=2&s=1


----------



## Ckg2011

*USCS Set For Atlanta Pavement Battle​*
All paved roads lead to Atlanta.

After four races, six months and twists at every turn, the United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N's five-race "Road to Atlanta" Asphalt Thunder pavement series will conclude Friday night on the quarter-mile "Thunder Ring" at Atlanta Motor Speedway with the second annual Wind Creek Casino/Hotel Wetumpka USCS Sprint Car Shootout.

Last year's inaugural event, won by California pavement sprint car ace and two-time Must See Racing Xtreme Sprint Series champion JoJo Helberg, drew a record crowd in excess of 30,000 people for fifty action-packed laps under the lights and on the biggest stage ever for paved 360 sprint car racing. The race was well-received and no more the first one was over, there was already buzz about a second one.

Defending winner Helberg officially told the USCS he will not be able to make the trip down south this weekend for the second running of the USCS Sprint Car Shootout at Atlanta, meaning we will have a new winner on the quarter-mile Friday night.

Drivers already pre-entered for the big show include 10-time USCS national champion and four-time USCS Asphalt Thunder champion Terry Gray, current USCS Asphalt Thunder points leader Morgan Turpen and two-time Must See Racing Xtreme Sprint Series champion Troy DeCaire, meaning that the field will be stacked with a mix of the most talented dirt and pavement sprint car drivers in the country when the green flag drops.

If you want one driver to keep a close eye on for the weekend, look no further than Tampa, Florida's Joey Aguilar. Aguilar swept the most recent two USCS pavement races at Anderson (S.C.) Motor Speedway in July, and has three career USCS asphalt wins to his name since his debut with the tour in 2010. While Aguilar doesn't run full-time on the USCS circuit, he does run predominantly at Showtime Speedway and with the Tampa Bay Area Racing Association (TBARA) pavement sprint car series, and barring any mechanical failures, he should likely be in contention for the win at the finish.

For teammates Morgan Turpen and Terry Gray, Friday night's Atlanta race carries with it much more than just a shot at a check - it carries with it crucial championship points that will determine the champion for the 2014 USCS "Road to Atlanta" Asphalt Thunder mini-series.

Going into Friday's pavement finale, Turpen leads Gray by 16 points - eight finishing positions on the race track. With a total of 60 points (50 for the feature and 10 more for winning the Hoosier Speed Dash) up for grabs once both drivers pull into the track and receive their 100 show up points, it's not over by any stretch, but Turpen still has to be on her game if she wants to become the first female champion in any USCS division.

The scenario is as complex as it is simple - both drivers will be in the dash, so their finishing positions there will impact how the gap shakes out for feature time - but if Gray wins the dash and Turpen were to finish sixth (which would result in Gray cutting the gap by five points, down to 11) and then Gray goes on to win the feature, Turpen can still finish sixth and claim the asphalt title by one point.

In short, no matter what Terry Gray does on Friday at Atlanta, if Morgan Turpen finishes sixth or better in the main event, she will claim the 2014 Road to Atlanta championship.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/uscs-set-for-atlanta-pavement-battle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shaffer Claims Western Pennsylvania Crown​*
Tim Shaffer earned the title of Western Pennsylvania Sprint Car champion Sunday night at Mercer Raceway Park, which is minutes from his home in Aliquippa, Pa.

The four-time champ of the UNOH All Stars Circuit of Champions held off his protege, Danny Holtgraver, and Jac Haudenschild. It was the second straight night that a local UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions competitor made it to victory lane.

"I'm just happy to win, it's been a while," said Shaffer.

Danny Holtgraver was closing rapidly in the final stages of the race, but Shaffer was able to stay out front with perfectly timed passes of lapped cars.

"You got to have some luck in this game, you know, and catching them at the right time is definitely an advantage," said Shaffer. "You have to make it happen to get by, and you can't get tied up too long."

Holtgraver acknowledged that Shaffer had the edge in traffic.

"He was unbelievable in traffic," Holtgraver said. "He could get through them really good and I just got to them at the wrong time. If I am going to finish second, it couldn't be to a better guy, he's done a lot for me."

Shaffer had the pole position for the start of the 30 lapper. To his outside was a local talent, Carl Bowser. Shaffer got the jump, while Bowser was fighting to hold his position. Dale Blaney and Haudenschild were hounding him. As the filed was coming to complete lap one, Bowser and Blaney made contact, with the current All Stars points leader spinning to the inside apron.

Restarting in the rear of the filed, Blaney's hopes for a sweep at the Park were dashed.

Shaffer got the lead again when the race was officially started and he held it through the conclusion of the contest. Shaffer withstood a close call when he entered traffic for the first time. He had just cleared Francis Sesco when the the slower machine went around. Fortunately, Haudenschild, who was then running second, was far enough behind that he was able to avoid impact with the disabled car.

Shaffer was able to maintain control of the race despite having his pace slowed on several occasions. The last stoppage came on lap 14, for Scott Priester spinning in turn two. With his car pushed off and rejoining the field, the field got ready for a 16 lap run to the checkers.

Shaffer continued to lead Haudenschild when the race resumed, but the man on the move was Danny Holtgraver. He advanced from fourth to second by lap 22 and set out after the high-flying Shaffer. While Holtgraver was able to close the gap on his mentor, he could never pull beside him. Shaffer timed his passes of lapped machines perfectly, and Holtgraver had to check up on more than one occasion when he closed on the slower cars at inopportune times.

Shaffer led Holtgraver to the checkers. Close behind the lead duo was Haudenschild. Lee Jacobs passed Bowser in the second half of the race to get the fourth spot. Cap Henry led Adam Kekich, Andy McKisson, and Brandon Spithaler across the line. Blaney rebounded to take the tenth position at the finish.

*The finish:*
Tim Shaffer, Danny Holtgraver, Jac Haudenschild, Lee Jacobs, Carl Bowser, Cap Henry, Adam Kekich, Andy McKisson, Brandon Spithaler, Dale Blaney, Eric Williams, Brandon Matus, Jimmy Light, Dan Kuriger, Billy Dietrich, Brent Matus, Scott Priester, Caleb Armstrong, Taylor Ferns, Michael Bauer, Chris Pochiro, Francis Sesco, Dennis Wagner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/shaffer-claims-western-pennsylvania-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Confirms Return To Chicagoland​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL is returning to Chicagoland Speedway in 2015 as part of the track's NASCAR Nationwide Series weekend June 18-20, 2015.

TORC has raced at Chicagoland Speedway several times, most recently in 2013. Chicagoland was left off the 2014 schedule, but is now confirmed to return to the TORC schedule next season.

"Returning to Chicago has been a focus of ours ever since receiving the news about not being able to race there in 2014," said TORC President B.J. Birtwell.

"The team at Chicagoland and Route 66 Raceway have been fantastic to work with and I'm thrilled to say that TORC racing is coming back to the great fans of the Chicago area. We are holding nothing back to make sure our event here is bigger than it's ever been."

TORC wraps up its 2014 season this weekend by visiting Crandon (Wis.) Int'l Off-Road Raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-confirms-return-to-chicagoland/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hunt For USMTS Crown Heating Up​*
Five big events are on tap this week for the United States Modified touring Series, with more than $15,000 to win and nearly $100,000 in overall prize money up for grabs as the series inches closer to crowning a new champion.

Rodney Sanders of Happy, Texas, added three runner-up finishes this past weekend to expand his points lead as 'The Rocket' seeks his second straight USMTS national championship. Lurking close behind is New Sharon, Iowa's Zack VanderBeek who is looking for a late push in his home state to make a charge at the title.

Marshalltown (Iowa) Speedway will host the USMTS Modifieds for the first time since 2010 on Wednesday. In their last visit, fans witnessed a wild main event that saw Jon Tesch hold off Jason Hughes, Rodney Sanders and Tommy Myer for the victory as a late downpour cut the race to 20 laps.

The Hamilton County Speedway in Webster City, Iowa, hosts the USMTS speed merchants on Thursday, where Johnny Scott captured the feature win in last year's standing-room-only blockbuster. The series then returns to the Chateau Raceway in Lansing, Minn., on Friday. The event is sponsored by Powder Werks, Y Waste Removal and Yeager Machine.

The fourth stop of the week takes place on Saturday at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn., for the 9th Annual Labor Day Dual. The pentathlon of power wraps up on Sunday at Cresco (Iowa) Speedway for the 12th Annual Cresco Bowl. This will be the next-to-last event in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup, and emotions will be high along with the speeds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/hunt-for-usmts-crown-heating-up/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Late Models Drop LaSalle Date​*
The return of the World of Outlaws Late Model Series to LaSalle Speedway will have to wait until 2015.

Citing scheduling conflicts and financial setbacks suffered from rainouts earlier in the season, officials at the quarter-mile Illinois oval announced Tuesday the cancellation of the track's WoO LMS event scheduled for Thursday, Sept. 11.

"Six months ago it seemed like a good idea, but we've struggled just like everyone with rainouts," LaSalle Speedway co-promoter Tony Izzo Jr. said. "We lost a few races earlier in the year that help us financially so that we can put on other big races, and it being a Thursday night with school back in, I just feel like this is the best decision."

LaSalle and WoO LMS officials will work to secure a more favorable date on the tour's 2015 scheduled for a track that last hosted the series in 2007 for an event won by Jeep Van Wormer. LaSalle was also on the tour's schedule in 2009 and 2011, but both events were rained out.

"I hate to cancel it because we've been looking forward to bringing the World of Outlaws Late Models back to LaSalle for a long time, but we want it to be a great show when we do it," Izzo said. "I just don't feel like we can do that right now, but hopefully we'll find a date that works next season."

The cancelled event was scheduled to kick off a busy weekend for the WoO LMS, which heads for Berlin Speedway in Marne, Mich., Sept. 12-13. Berlin's Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty Weekend will now occupy the weekend on its own with Friday and Saturday action carrying on as planned at the 7/16th-mile dirt-covered asphalt oval.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/woo-late-models-drop-lasalle-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Deery Series Headlines Summer Nationals​*
The first IMCA Speedway Motors Super Nationals fueled by Casey's champion will come from opening night of America's Racin' Vacation at Boone Speedway on Sept. 1.

The main event for IMCA Late Models following the Deery Brothers Summer Series will be 50 laps, with a potential top prize of $4,500 and a minimum of $300 to start.

Point leaders Justin Kay has won four of the first 10 series events this season, including three out of the last four. He has a 26-point advantage over Andy Eckrich going into the Labor Day show.

Three-time and defending Super Nationals champion Jeff Aikey is third, another 27 points off the pace.

Qualifying for Hobby Stocks and Northern SportMods also gets underway Monday. Pit gates open at 9 a.m. and racing starts at 2 p.m. The Late Model main will start at approximately 9 p.m.

Twenty-four of the 41 previous Deery events held at Boone have been in conjunction with Super Nationals. Gary Webb can boast of being the divi*sion's only four-time champion (1990, 1993, 1994 and 1996) while Aikey also owns hardware from 1995 and 2004.

Two-time champions are series ironman Darrel DeFrance (1992 and 2005), Todd Cooney(2006 and 2008) and Ray Guss Jr. (2009 and 2010).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/deery-series-headlines-summer-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Berlin's Keyser 100 Split Into Two Events​*
Berlin Raceway's Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty 100 will be a twin-bill this year.

The blockbuster World of Outlaws Late Model event will be split into two complete programs between Sept. 12-13.

Officials with Berlin Raceway and the WoO LMS announced the format change on Wednesday. Originally a two-day event with preliminary action on Sept. 12 and B-Mains and a 100-lap A-Main on Sept. 13, the third annual event will now include complete WoO LMS programs each night, featuring Ohlins Shocks Time Trials, heat races, B-Mains and A-Mains.

The program on Friday, Sept. 12 will feature a 35-lap A-Main paying $8,000 to the winner, while the A-Main on Saturday, Sept. 13 will be 65 laps with $12,000 going to the winner.

Berlin Raceway will once again cover its 7/16-mile pavement oval with dirt in hosting the WoO LMS for the third consecutive season. Both of the previous Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty 100 A-Mains were claimed by Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., with the two-time WoO LMS champion and current points leader claiming $20,000 paydays at the event in 2012 and 2013.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/berlins-keyser-100-split-into-two-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Gets No. 24 At Marshalltown​*
Rodney Sanders returned to his winning ways Wednesday night as he scored the United States Modified Touring Series victory at the Marshalltown Speedway.

A runner-up in the last four rounds of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup, Sanders avoided trouble early on as several racers ahead of his fell by the way side and then used a late-race caution to make his move.

Cade Dillard, who climbed into the USMTS Rookie of the Year points lead for the first time this season Sunday night, held off polesitter Joe Duvall at the start and led the first four laps until the first yellow flag of the race appeared.

On the restart, Duvall and third-running Stormy Scott made contact on the exit of turn, which resulted in Scott retiring from the race while Duvall was forced to restart at the tail of the field.

With 10 laps in the books, Zack VanderBeek looked to the inside of Dillard but was unable to make the pass and settled back into second while Sanders, who started ninth, slipped by John Allen for the third spot.

Lapped traffic throughout the middle of the contest allowed Dillard to stretch out his cushion over VanderBeek to ten car-lengths but a third caution on lap 20 erased the leader's advantage.

The yellow waved again on lap 24 and Sanders blasted by both VanderBeek and Dillard on restart, but another quick caution reset the line-up back to the previous order.

Sanders got by VanderBeek on the final restart of the night, and then battled side by side with Dillard for two laps before sliding up into the high groove in front of Dillard to claim the lead on lap 27.

From there, Sanders seemed to find another gear and the defending USMTS national champion pulled away from the field for his 24th win of the 2014 campaign and tying him with Ryan Gustin (2011) for the second-most wins in a season and six wins shy of matching Kelly Shryock's mark of 30 wins in 2006.

It also gave the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, his 42nd career USMTS triumph, tying him with Tommy Myer for fourth on the all-time wins list.

While Dillard settled for the runner-up finish, Brad Dierks made a last-lap last-corner pass of VanderBeek to finish fourth with Shryock coming home fifth.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Cade Dillard, Brad Dierks, Zack VanderBeek, Kelly Shryock, Daniel Hilsabeck, Johnny Scott, John Allen, Joe Duvall, Dereck Ramirez, Dan Fetters, Martin Bennett, Pat Graham, Rodney Clement, Trent Jackson, Lance Town, Derek Reimer, Joe Beal, Richie Gustin Jr., Jeff Conner, Josh Gilman, Zack Rawlins, Stormy Scott, Corey Dripps.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/sanders-gets-no-24-at-marshalltown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Can Eckert End His Outlaw Drought?​*
CONCORD, N.C. - Time is running out on Rick Eckert.

With seven races remaining on the 2014 World of Outlaws Late Model Series schedule, Eckert, the national tour's 2011 champion and fourth all-time winningest driver, is dangerously close to ending the season winless on the series for just the second time in 10 years and for the first time since 2007.

"That would be a big disappointment," said Eckert, the 48-year-old York, Pa., driver who has followed the WoO LMS full time since its modern era began in 2004. "You surely don't want to go a whole year and not get a win on the series you race; that's not a very good sign. We're doing our best to avoid it, but we obviously got to do it here soon 'cause we're running out of races."

Eckert will have ample opportunity to break into victory lane this weekend as the WoO LMS heads for a tripleheader in his home state of Pennsylvania. The series kicks off the holiday weekend Friday evening at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver for the inaugural Working Man 50 before heading to Selinsgrove (Pa.) Speedway for the Showdown on Sand Hill on Saturday and the Late Model National Open on Sunday.

Eckert, whose national traveling duties only allow him a few chances each year to race close to home, would like nothing more than to end his year-long WoO LMS winless streak in front of his home-state fans.

"I'd like to win anywhere at this point, but it would be nice if we win one close to home like that," said Eckert, who began his Late Model career at Selinsgrove in the mid-80s. "Racing close to home like that is always neat.

Your family and friends can come, which is always a plus and charges everybody up.

"We're racing on two good tracks. Lernerville is a really racy place that pretty much everyone enjoys going to. Selinsgrove, the last couple years has been really good. Between those two, hopefully we can get it done because there's no excuse not to."

Indeed, Eckert doesn't have much room for excuses for his WoO LMS drought. The 2014 season was expected to be a great year for the veteran racer after he was tapped to drive the Rocket Chassis house car in place of three-time WoO LMS champion Josh Richards, who has been sidelined all season with medical issues.

Headed by Rocket Chassis co-founder Mark Richards, the Rocket house car team ranks among the top Dirt Late Model rides in the country. But Eckert and the Rocket crew haven't clicked like one might expect a top-flight race team and a Hall of Fame shoo-in driver. His only victories in the famous blue No. 1 machine came away from the WoO LMS in a pair of DIRTcar Summer Nationals Hell Tour events in June.

As for Eckert's WoO LMS campaign, the consistency has been there with 14 top-five and 25 top-10 finishes in 31 WoO LMS A-Mains putting Eckert second in the series standings. But he hasn't found that extra gear to help him break into victory lane or seriously challenge points leader Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., who is headed toward his third series title with a whopping 13 A-Main victories this season.

"They have a lot more stuff to work with and they have a great team here," Eckert said of the Rocket house car program. "Their budget's a lot better than mine has been so that in turn should mean results, but I haven't been able to give it to them. It doesn't help that Darrell's been a little bit hoggish and takes half the wins, but even as good as he is, we should be winning races.

"It's not because of lack of effort on anybody's behalf. They've been working hard and I've been doing as good as I can. We just haven't been able to put a whole night together. One night we'll qualifying good and the next night we'll race good but we start too far back. Maybe one of these days we can finally put a whole night together and breakthrough the ice and get moving 'cause we're running out of time."

There have indeed been some growing pains for both Eckert and the Rocket crew as they've attempted to find the right combination. Eckert tries his best to communicate what he needs the car to do and the crew do their best to dial in the car's setup in order to make it happen. But between Eckert, who has driven Bloomquist Race Cars in recent seasons, getting the feel of a new car and the Rocket crew learning what kind of setup their new driver likes, things haven't progressed as expected.

"When I had my own team I didn't have a lot of help, so I was pretty much the crew chief, the driver, the wash boy, everything," said Eckert, who spent the past four years fielding his own equipment after spending the previous 15 years driving for the late Raye Vest. "I don't have near as many jobs here so I'm not as hands-on as I'm used to being.

"It's harder to communicate, and we're in a totally different car than I've ever raced. The changes I'm used to making is changes they're not used to making and they're used to having a different driver and he drove different than I do.

But they'll change anything I want to and they've got pretty much anything I need. The only thing we're missing is results."

Eckert hopes he and the Rocket team can find the right combination and find their way into victory lane during this weekend's events at Lernerville and Selinsgrove. While there will still be four more races for him to get it done following the Labor Day weekend triple, he'd like to go ahead and rule out the possibility of a winless season sooner rather than later in order to also set himself up for a another win or two before the year is over.

"The way racing goes, you get it turned around and win one, it doesn't make any sense, but a lot of times that second does come a lot easier," Eckert said. "Maybe if we can finally just get that first one under belt, we can click off a few more.

"It'll be disappointing if we don't win one before it's over. That's not the way you want to spend your winter. If you don't win one weekend, you've got four or five days to think about it before you go race the next weekend. If you go a whole year without winning, you've got to sit there and think about it all winter. That's a situation I don't want to be in."

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/can-eckert-end-his-outlaw-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Holds Off Patrick for Ohsweken Win​*
117 drivers signed in to race on Metal Works Night at Ohsweken Speedway on Friday. Mitch Brown, Jake Brown, Ryan Dinning, Mark Bazuin, and Wayde Thorne visited Mobil 1 Victory Lane.

CORR/PAK MERCHANDISING 360 SPRINT CARS (17 entries)

Mitch Brown was the winner of a riveting non-stop 20 lap 360 Sprint Car feature which took just over 5 minutes to complete. Brown took the lead of the race away from Shane Ross on lap 5, but Kyle Patrick got by on lap 15 and looked to be on the way to his second Ohsweken win of the season. Brown briefly fell back to 3rd behind Todd Hoddick, but rallied to take 2nd back on lap 18, and stole the win away from Patrick on the last lap. The win was Brown's 2nd of the season at Ohsweken, and helped him to move within 27 points of Glenn Styres heading into next week's Season Championship Night. Patrick settled for the runner-up spot, followed by Hoddick, Dain Naida, and Styres.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/brown-holds-off-patrick-for-ohsweken-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Danny Dietrich-Brent Marks Altercation At Williams Grove​*
*Leads To A Banged Up Race Car And $500 Fine​*
Danny Dietrich and Brent Marks won't be going to the casino for a night out anytime soon.

Or ever, for that matter.

These two drivers aren't friends. If anything, there is genuine dislike on one or both sides, and that boiled over Friday during the Jack Gunn Memorial at Williams Grove Speedway.

Dietrich and Marks were waging a fierce battle during the 30-lap feature. Apparently, it got testy at times before ending with Dietrich hurling a steering wheel at Marks' car during a caution period and a fine.

The two traded multiple slide jobs. Dietrich's car washed up a bit coming out of Turn 4 on lap 18, which allowed Marks to duck under for the position. Marks came out of Turn 4 and chopped Dietrich's front end.

Dietrich's car bounced off the wall, suffered severe front-end damage and skidded down the track before coming to rest. He climbed from the car and walked down the frontstretch, hurling his steering wheel in Marks direction.

"He took me out," Dietrich said. "Every time I tried to pull a slide job on him, he turned at me. I will get him."

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/dann...e-leads-to-a-banged-up-race-car-and-500-fine/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Skagit Opener to Schatz​*
With another dominate performance during night one of the Monster Meltdown at Skagit Speedway on Friday night, Donny Schatz continued a podium streak that began on July 19 and World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win streak that now stretches four races.

Schatz, who won 23 races last season with his STP/Armor All team, is proving especially formidable this season as his 18th win of the season extended his championship points lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 197.

"It always feels good to win," Schatz said. "Especially out here at a place we've not been so swell. Hats off to the whole STP team - these guys should be up here (on the podium). They're doing a phenomenal job. They give me a racecar every night that's capable of winning and it's done that. It's an awful fun position to be in."

Luck was on Schatz's side throughout the night. The dash inversion draw put him on the outside pole for the dash and ultimately helped him to the same starting position in the A main. Then, during the feature, Schatz had trouble just before an open red flag.

"We got to lapped traffic before that red and it just kind of started to get tight, I couldn't stay on the bottom, I was driving across the racetrack and the guys told me there was more air in the left rear than there was in the right rear when we stopped. We had some sort of bleeder issue and got it fixed up and went on."

With 66 A mains in the books so far this season, Schatz is slightly ahead of his wins pace from last season - he had 17 up to this point. The last driver to score more than 23 wins in a single season was Steve Kinser in 2003.

The green flag fell on the 25-lap, $8,000 to win A main with Cody Darrah and Schatz on the front row. Schatz jumped out front after battling Darrah through turns one and two but a caution flew on lap one as last year's champion Pittman spun in turn four. The field reset and again Schatz jumped to the lead. As he did that, a battle for second took over, as Darrah fought to hold the position over Brad Sweet who by that point had moved into third. On lap three, Sweet took over the position.

A red flag hit the early portion of the race on lap four after contact between Austen Wheatley and Trey Starks. When the race returned to green Schatz led Sweet, Darrah and Madsen.

On lap 16, as Madsen just fought his way past Darrah for third, a red flag flew as contact left Darrah on his roof and Kraig Kinser done for the night. Both drivers were OK. With the extended red, World of Outlaws officials opened up the track to the teams, giving Schatz and others the opportunity to make minor adjustments.

A final restart, with just nine to go, had Schatz leading Sweet and Madsen to the green flag. Schatz jumped out to a commanding lead as a battle ensued for second. In the closing laps, Madsen discovered the middle line worked well for him through one and two, and the top line in three and four. This gave him the momentum he needed to get around Sweet, who was running the bottom, and take over the second spot.

Schatz won with Madsen in second, Sweet in third, Joey Saldana in fourth and Paul McMahan in fifth.

Madsen said the final red flag was frustrating for him as he closed in on the leaders in his American Racing Custom Wheels car.

"Brad and Donny weren't that far ahead of me (at the red)," Madsen said. "But obviously that's sprint car racing. Then you've got to go back and attack because it's a double file restart."

"Excellent run - I just really want to thank (crew chief Tyler Swank), (and crew members) Chris (Bowe) and Brandon (Ikenberry) for the great job they've been doing&#8230; it was kind of a frustrating race because just when we felt like we would get going the yellows kept coming out but that's the way it works sometimes. It was just great to get a top three."

Sweet, who has 23 top-fives and five wins in his SureTest Supplies car this season, said if he had the opportunity to replay the final laps of Friday night's feature over, he would have obviously moved to the top in turns three and four to stop Madsen's momentum.

"He was searching around and Kerry's been good all year and really aggressive," Sweet said.

He said he was looking forward to the lapped traffic but cautions stifled that. With Schatz so good in open air on the restarts, Sweet said the No. 15 was the car to beat.

"(A podium finish is) nice - the SureTest car, we've been in a bit of a slump, so it's nice to be back on the front straightaway."

Barry Martinez was the night's KSE Hard Charger recipient after advancing nine positions to finish in 13th.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series finishes up the Monster Meltdown at Skagit Speedway on Sat., Aug. 30. The Outlaws then head south to Grays Harbor Raceway in Elma, Wash. on Sept. 1 before events in Oregon and California.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/08/Skagit-Opener-to-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thanks For The Show, Sammy​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Sweeps Skagit​*
On the way to winning his fifth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series feature in a row, Donny Schatz has had easier nights than Saturday's Monster Energy Meltdown at Skagit Speedway. After first fighting his way past Joey Saldana, he had to battle through lapped traffic and then hold off a hard charging Brad Sweet.

In the end though the result was the same as it had been 18 other times this season - Donny Schatz stood in victory lane as the winner.

"I'm just very fortunate to be around great people from my race team to my family, car owner, everyone that's surrounding us, our marketing partners with STP and Armor All," Schatz said. It just fits all together. It's pretty amazing what these guys all do. They give me an awesome racecar every night and I get to do a lot of fun things and I got to do another fun one tonight."

Schatz started the feature on the pole but it was Saldana who led the first lap and the 11 that followed. Through early cautions and battles farther back, including one between Schatz and Paul McMahan for second, Schatz kept his sights on the lead.

On lap 11, as the Outlaws were just four laps back from a caution, Schatz made his move on Saldana. After a battle down the front stretch, he cleared Saldana coming out of turn two.

"The racetrack changed a lot during that feature I was kind of surprised," Schatz said. "I thought it would be around the top but it got pretty good on the bottom too. So that's when having a great STP race team comes in and those guys just had a flawless racecar."

As the race progressed and Sweet, who moved into the second position after getting around Saldana in lapped traffic, bore down on him, Schatz fought his way through lapped traffic.

"You've always got to assume that there's someone coming behind you and be racing ahead of you," Schatz said. "You've got to be smart and know who it is and kind of read the racetrack."

With one more win, Schatz, who now has 19 on the season, becomes the first driver since Steve Kinser in 2002 and 2003 to have back-to-back seasons with 20 wins or more. He extended his championship points lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 214.

Sweet, the Outlaws' leading rookie, started the feature in fourth and was able to take advantage of the cautions to move into the top-three. In the middle of the feature as he worked his way through lapped traffic, he was able to close the gap on Saldana and get around him for second.

As the feature moved into its closing laps, Sweet tried different lines to catch Schatz as the two continued to maneuver through lapped traffic. Sweet was not able to make it happen.

"Donny just made all the right moves," Sweet said. "He's tough to beat right now. He's got a lot of confidence and that's why he wins so many races. We had a car capable of competing with him tonight which is really nice. And we had chances there but he never left the door open and made all the right moves through traffic and we came up a little short."

Sweet, who is leading the Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year presented by ButlerBuilt standings, said the season has been up and down for his SureTest Supplies team.

"It's a long grueling tour out here on the World of Outlaws and this is my first full year under my belt and I think I underestimated a little bit of the traveling and some of the places we go&#8230; I just wish we could be a little more consistent. If we can end the year on a high note I think that would be good."

Saldana led the first 12 laps of the feature in his Motter Equipment car. As the A main wore on, Saldana said he didn't adjust quickly enough to changing conditions.

"You're never really happy with third but we've been struggling of late so I'll take it," Saldana said. "When I got to lapped traffic I needed to get my wing back faster. Once I did get my wing back I was a lot better - I just did it too late."

Saldana credited Schatz for his adeptness in maneuvering through lapped traffic. He said that skill is really the key to winning on short tracks like Skagit.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series heads south to Grays Harbor Raceway in Elma, Wash. on Mon., Sept. 1. The Outlaws then race at Willamette Speedway in Lebanon, Ore. on Sept. 2 and Southern Oregon Speedway in Medford, Ore. on Sept. 3 before heading to California for a three race swing.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2014/08/Schatz-Scores-Skagit-Sweep.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Continues Win Streak​*
After winning Monday night's Lucky Eagle Casino Outlaw Invasion at Grays Harbor Raceway, Donny Schatz has entered territory few other World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series drivers before him have ever been in.

With his 20th win this season now in the books, the Tony Stewart Racing driver is the first since Steve Kinser's 2002 and 2003 seasons to have consecutive 20-win seasons and his six race win streak moves Schatz closer to legendary seasons had by three-time champion Sammy Swindell and Kinser.

"Well, it feels great," Schatz said. "It's kind of overwhelming really. You come here every day wanting to win. The reality of it is most days you're not going to. It's been a great year. It's not over yet. We've got a lot of races left and we'll just keep working hard."

"There's no way you could ever dream of being in this position but I'm here. I'm living it - I'm loving it."

Kinser led the field to the green on the 3/10 mile oval after winning his heat and the dash. The 20-time champion built up a healthy lead as Schatz battled with Cody Darrah for the second position.

With lapped traffic in play, Schatz found his way around Darrah on lap nine and then he drove his STP / Armor All car around Kinser on the same lap as the two came out of turn four.

Darrah then set his sights on Kinser's Bad Boy Buggies car in the second position. After working on Kinser for several laps, Darrah took the second spot back over on lap 17. The move however was short lived as the caution flag flew on lap 22.

When the field returned to green, Kinser jumped past Darrah as Darrah slipped back giving up several positions.

"We entered one in fifth or sixth and I think I might have gotten one or two cars there and then in three and four I just gave it all I could give," said Darrah, driver of the Ollie's Bargain Outlet car. "Doing that I stuck my right rear and I realized the way I was driving before, trying to lift and moving my car around and trying to get lift - I kind of did that out of desperation but I learned a lot about how we were working on our car."

As the field completed lap 23, Schatz led Kinser in second and Darrah in third. With the laps winding down, Darrah slid Kinser, taking over the second spot just before the checkered flag flew.

Kinser, who finished third after leading the first nine laps of the race, said he was disappointed he did not bring home the win, but he was happy with a podium finish.

"It's better than what it has been," Kinser said. "I got a little loose but stayed in the hunt. A little better, we might have gone the right way."

Darrah said he felt like his Kasey Kahne Racing car had something for Schatz but he said he was up on his wheels and put himself in a bad position.

"It's nice to come out of here with a second place," Darrah said. "I really feel like we're working toward beating this 15 but he's in his own league right now."

Schatz again credited his team and crew chief Ricky Warner for all the work they do providing him with a racecar capable of winning night in and night out.

"It was fun. I had a great racecar," Schatz said. "These guys just keep making the right decisions and every time you get in it, it's definitely the most fun car to drive right now. Hats off to them, they're working their tails off and it shows."

Schatz now leads second place Daryn Pittman by 219 points in the race for the championship. Third place Paul McMahan is 282 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series heads south to Willamette Speedway in Lebanon, Ore. on Tuesday and Southern Oregon Speedway in Medford, Ore. on Wednesday before heading to California for a three race swing.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...cles/2014/08/Schatz-Continues-Win-Streak.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Wins At Willamette​*
It took seven races across three states and two countries, but Donny Schatz's six race win streak was snapped Tuesday night by Shane Stewart at Willamette Speedway. Stewart battled Joey Saldana and held off a late race challenge from Daryn Pittman to score his second World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season.

"I knew Donny was starting fourth and I knew the track was getting pretty slick - you just never can count the guy out," Stewart said. "He just does not make mistakes. I know personally it makes me and it makes my crew guys work even harder to beat him. I can't thank (my crew) enough."

This was Stewart's second points win with the Outlaws this season and third with the series overall. Earlier this season he won the Knight Before the Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway and the first qualifying night at Knoxville Raceway (a non-points event).

Stewart, who started on the outside pole, battled Saldana through the opening laps as Schatz moved into the top three following a red flag just as the green flag flew. Saldana first hit lapped traffic on lap five. As he worked his way through Stewart was able to close the gap in his Go Pro / Kick-It for Children's Cancer car.

"I knew Joey was going to be pretty good against the curb and sometimes leading you just don't know where to go," Stewart said. "We were able to get by him in lapped traffic and that caution actually helped me a lot getting out of lapped traffic. The car got pretty tight when you were getting behind cars against that big curb."

Saldana led the first 14 laps in his Motter Equipment car before Stewart took over the lead.

Farther back, a battle was underway between the reigning Outlaws champion Daryn Pittman and the current points leader, Schatz, for the third position. Like Stewart, Pittman was able to use lapped traffic to his advantage, eventually finding his way around Schatz on lap nine. Pittman then set his sights on the second.

As Saldana slipped back, Pittman caught and passed the 71M on lap 17, again using lapped traffic to his advantage.

A caution flag flew on lap 23 as Stewart led Pittman, Saldana, Schatz and McMahan. The restart that followed gave Saldana the shot he needed to retake his position in the top-three but Pittman was able to slide Saldana through turns three and four and maintain the position by the time the field made the first lap following the restart.

"I didn't want to see that yellow," Pittman said. "I'm not sure that it would have changed the outcome of the race at all but I definitely didn't want to see that yellow. I thought we were coming to (Stewart) and there were some good lapped cars there in front of us that were going to mix things up."

With laps winding down, Schatz too found his way around Saldana, retaking his position in the top-three. Stewart took the checkered flag and the win in the 30-lap A main.

"I've just got to thank Justin Marks and Kyle Larson, (co-owners of Larson Marks Racing) for believing in us," Stewart said. "We've been meshing lately and it feels good to be here."

For Pittman, this was his 38th top-five finish in his Great Clips car this season.

"I've got to take my hat off to my guys - Kale, Kolten and Carber," Pittman said of his Kasey Kahne Racing team. "We had a really solid night. We were really fast and we just made good changes all night long and that's all you can ask. We put ourselves in position to win a race. We had a great car. My crew guys did a great job watching the track and making really good smart decisions to keep up with the track."

Following the race, Schatz said he knew what he needed to do differently pull out the win. He said his Tony Stewart Racing team tried something a little different tonight but it did not work like they had hoped.

"We haven't made very many mistakes lately - tonight was one of those nights. I had a great car throughout the heat and the dash. I made up a lot of ground. In the feature I thought we had a really good chance but there were a couple of cars that were a little better.

While his win streak has come to an end, Schatz's 18 race podium finish streak that began on July 19 at Williams Grove Speedway continues after he finished in third.

"Hats off to this STP / Armor All team - they did a phenomenal job," Schatz said. "They worked as hard tonight as they have over the last 20 nights and we didn't win but we've got tomorrow night."

Paul McMahan set a new track record during qualifying after running a lap of 11.595.

Pittman made up a few points in the battle for the World of Outlaws championship, bringing his deficit to first place Schatz to 215 points. Third place McMahan sits 281 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Wednesday at Southern Oregon Speedway in Medford, Ore. before heading to California for a three race swing.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/08/Stewart-Willamette-Winner.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars To Kick Off 2015 In Big Way​*
The University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions will kick off the 2015 season in a huge way with five events in eight days at just two tracks. AND, each event will pay $5,000 to win!

Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Florida starts the UNOH All Star season with three shows, Thursday, Feb. 5, Friday, Feb. 6 and Saturday, Feb. 7. Then the All Stars head to Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Florida on Wednesday, Feb. 11 and Thursday Feb. 12.

Each show pays the standard UNOH All Star purse of $5,000 to win with a breakdown to $1,000 for 10th and $400 to start the A-Main.

"We want to thank the great folks at Bubba Raceway Park and Volusia Speedway Park for what they are doing to support the All Stars and the teams. We will work hard to make sure the fans are treated to an entertaining and fun start to the 2015 racing season," said Guy Webb, President of the UNOH All Stars. "This is a great event for the teams and fans. Not only is there a lot of money on the line for the teams, but they take place in a little over a week's time with very little travel."

Tom Deery, President of World Racing Group, owner of Volusia Speedway Park, is excited about the DIRTcar Nationals and the UNOH All Stars' role in the annual event.

"The DIRTcar Nationals have become the traditional kick-off to the season for winged 410 sprint cars and the All Stars are an important part of the five days of sprint cars at Volusia. The warm temperatures and great racing is the perfect way for the fans up north to have fun and kick off their racing season," said Deery.

The official hotel partners for the UNOH All Star teams and fans will be announced soon - one in Ocala and one in the Daytona area.

In a further 2014 schedule adjustment, the Thursday September 4th event scheduled at Canandaigua Motorsports Park has been cancelled due to the tragic events that occurred at the track last month.

Keep up with more breaking news about the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions at www.allstarsprint.com

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/unoh-all-stars-to-kick-off-2015-in-big-way/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars Announce 2015 Point Fund, Tow Money Packages​*
To reward sprint car teams who support fans and tracks where the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions compete at, the series has revamped it's point fund for 2015.

The UNOH All Stars will no longer utilize the "region" point fund and will go back to crowning one national champion. Also, the series will incorporate "tow money" to the teams who follow the tour all season.

The 2015 point fund - which will be paid to teams by Jan. 20, 2016 - will reward the UNOH All Star champion $30,000. Series President Guy Webb said more money has been added through the top 10.

"This point fund will help the race teams trying to stay on the tour for the entire season. We want to reward the teams that put great effort to entertain the fans and support the tracks that support them," said Webb.

*The 2015 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Point Fund will be:*

1. $ 30,000
2. $ 20,000
3. $ 17,000
4. $ 12,000
5. $ 9,000
6. $ 8,000
7. $ 7,000
8. $ 6,000
9. $ 5,000
10. $5,000
10. $5,000

In addition, the series will pay the previous year's national champion $500 "tow money" per track and $300 to up to 9 other teams registered to run the entire season.

"For example, during Ohio Sprint Speedweek, not only will teams be running for $5,000 to win each of nine nights, but those nine cars who registered to run the entire season with us, could earn an extra $2,700 in tow money just for that week," said Webb.

The UNOH All Stars have also revamped the funding for all non-transfer cars - those that do not qualify for the A-main feature - at each series event. All non-transfer cars at each UNOH All Star event will now receive $100.

"We want to try and help the smaller funded teams and be as welcoming as we can to the local teams that compete with us at all our great tracks," said Webb. "We recognize the local competitors are as important to our series and the fans and tracks as the All Star competitors."

The UNOH All Star officials have been working hard to put together another strong schedule for 2015.

"Things are moving forward and in the right direction. We have the 2015 schedule nearly wrapped up and are excited about the teams we have coming aboard and the great racing they will provide for the fans. We have great business partners like the University of Northwestern Ohio and great relationships with the tracks. I believe 2015 will be a fantastic year for our sport," said Webb.

For more information go to www.allstarsprint.com

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/unoh-all-stars-announce-2015-point-fund-tow-money-packages/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Don O'Neal Wins Thriller At I-77 Raceway Park And Earns First Hillbilly Hundred Victory​*
In a tremendous finish between the top two in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Championship points standings, Don O'Neal held off Jimmy Owens to win the 46th Annual Hillbilly Hundred on Sunday Night at I-77 Raceway Park. O'Neal fought off some tough challenges to claim the $25,000-victory in America's oldest crown jewel event. The event was also part of the ASi Crown Jewel Cup presented by Dirtondirt.com and awarded valuable points towards the year end $10,000 cash award.

Steve Francis driving the Clint Bowyer Racing team car to O'Neal charged back from the tail to finish third after spinning out early while running second. 12th starting Dennis Erb Jr., finished fourth and Jonathan Davenport rounded out the top five.

"This is a pretty fun and interesting track to race on," said the winner, who now sits just 25 points behind Owens in the race for the LOLMDS title. "There were so many caution flags out there. I felt like they hurt me because I'd get my rhythm going and then we would have another caution. Jimmy came up there near the end and made it closer than I wanted it to become. It feels good to win such a prestigious race; a lot of great drivers have won this one, and to win this for Clint Bowyer, Barry and Lance Wright, Jeremy Justice, and Tony Trent is a great way to top off the weekend."

Mason Zeigler led the first nine laps from his pole starting spot. O'Neal passed Zeigler for the lead on lap ten. O'Neal then held the top spot until Francis charged to the point on lap 15. The frantic race for the lead continued with O'Neal surging back ahead with 19 laps scored.

"Early on, that was a great race for the lead. I was trying to keep the car on the bottom as I was working my way up there. These corners are so tight. This is such a demanding track, physically, and you have to be up on the wheel at all times that for sure. I have to thank Peak Antifreeze and Motor Oil, Crawford Supply/Traeger Grills, Cometic Gasket, Ohlins, Georgia Boot, Toyota, and Clements Racing Engines."

Francis and Scott Bloomquist dueled side-by-side for second until Francis brought out a caution on lap 42 as he spun in turn number two. Carrier eventually unseated Bloomquist for the second spot on lap 73. Owens then got by Bloomquist and moved up to second around Carrier just two circuits later. With 76 laps complete Bloomquist suddenly slowed with a problem as he went pit-side. The race was under a red-flag on lap 82 when the 2-time Hillbilly Hundred winner, Mike Marlar, flipped in turn three. He escaped uninjured after the crash.

Several cautions in the remaining 18 laps kept the field bunched up. O'Neal and Owens then went at it tooth-and-nail to the checkers as Owens pulled even with O'Neal several times in turn four, but could never clear O'Neal to take over the lead.

"I ran the car hard into four, but left him plenty of room. I wasn't going to wreck either one of us. That was a heck of finish. I hoped the fans enjoyed the race. I think we all put on a pretty good show," said the driver of the Mike Reece-owned, Reece Monument Company, Club 29 Ford.

Francis restarted 24th after his spin and recovered nicely to finish a close third. "I really messed up by spinning, but I was able to drive through the field. I thought for a while that we might have a shot at winning this thing. We have tried so long to win this race. I go back to the Pennsboro days in trying to win this. We had a car good enough to win tonight, but it's another podium finish for the Georgia Boot #1 5[/URL] ."

Completing the top ten were Devin Moran, Tim Dohm, Eddie Carrier Jr., Corey Conley, and John Blankenship.

In preliminary action, Eddie Carrier Jr. set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 42 entrants, with a lap of 13.044 seconds. Steve Francis set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 13.444 seconds. Mason Zeigler, Earl Pearson Jr., Don O'Neal, and Scott Bloomquist won their respective heat races. Jared Landers and John Blankenship won their respective B-Mains.

For the latest breaking news on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, log onto www.lucasdirt.com and follow the series on www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and www.twitter.com/lucasdirt.
Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series
Race Summary
Sunday Night, August 31st, 2014
I-77 Raceway Park - Ripley, WV

Miller Welders Fast Time Group A: Eddie Carrier Jr. / 13.044 seconds
Miller Welders Fast Time Group B: Steve Francis / 13.444 seconds

Fast Shafts Heat Race #1 Finish (10 Laps, Top 4 Transfer): Mason Zeigler, Eddie Carrier, Jr., Tim Dohm , Jared Hawkins, Jason Hughes, Steve Lucas, Freddie Carpenter, Mike Benedum, Tyler Carpenter, Dylan Bledsoe, Ryan Casto

Eibach Springs Heat Race #2 Finish (10 Laps, Top 4 Transfer): Earl Pearson, Jr., Jimmy Owens, Devin Moran, Jeremy Berwanger, Chris Garnes, Jared Landers, Steve Shaver, Brock Morris, Buddy Brogan, III, Will Brogan

Simpson Performance Products Heat Race #3 Finish (10 Laps, Top 4 Transfer): Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Zack Dohm, Jonathan Davenport, Jackie Boggs, Harold Redman, Jr., Jimmy Cobb, Kenny Newhouse, K.C. Burdette, Jason Papich, Brian Birkhofer-DNS

FK Rod Ends Heat Race #4 Finish (10 Laps, Top 4 Transfer): Scott Bloomquist, Mike Marlar, Dennis Erb, Jr., Corey Conley, John Blankenship, Davey Johnson, Travis Brookover, Billy Beachler, Nick Dohm, Rod Gibson

JRi Shocks B-Main #1 (12 Laps, Top 3 Transfer) Finish: Jared Landers, Jason Hughes, Freddie Carpenter, Tyler Carpenter, Steve Lucas, Mike Benedum, Steve Shaver, Brock Morris, Buddy Brogan, III, Dylan Bledsoe, Will Brogan, Ryan Casto-DNS, Chris Garnes-DNS

CV Products B-Main #2 (12 Laps, Top 3 Transfer) Finish: John Blankenship, Jackie Boggs, Davey Johnson, Travis Brookover, K.C. Burdette, Harold Redman, Jr., Kenny Newhouse, Rod Gibson, Jimmy Cobb, Nick Dohm, Billy Beachler, Jason Papich-DNS, Brian Birkhofer-DNS

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/don-...rk-and-earns-first-hillbilly-hundred-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dietrich Excites For Port Royal Labor Day Sprint Car $4,000 Victory​*
Danny Dietrich of Gettysburg won the 63rd annual Labor Day Classic for 410 sprint cars at Port Royal Speedway on Monday afternoon, becoming the third and final leader in the event that saw a total of four lead changes.

In the 355 econo late feature it was Middleburg's Andrew Yoder who dominated for the victory to record his fourth oval win of the season while Andrew Moist came out on top in the four cylinder main event.

A draw put two-time Labor Day Champion on the pole for the start of the 25-lap Classic event with two-time Port Royal 2014 winner Brent Marks alongside. Just behind in row two was Dietrich and four-time and defending Classic champion Lance Dewease.

Just as the feature green unfurled rains hit the third and fourth corner of the speedway, causing an abrupt stoppage of the race.

After a delay of about an hour, Hodnett took the lead over a fast starting Dewease when action got underway.

A caution flag regrouped the field with three laps down and on the restart Lance Dewease powered around Hodnett to take control.

Dewease's run at the front looked at first solid but quickly found him struggling on the daytime surface and Hodnett drove underneath in the first and second corner to reclaim control on the 10th tour.

A lap later, the only driver who was running the top of the track, Dietrich motored by Dewease for second and began running down a stellar-running Hodnett.

Dietrich was right at home using the high outside, ever-slickening groove, rooster-tailing at times as he chased Hodnett through traffic.

And then with a little more than eight laps to go he surged to Hodnett's outside as the pair ran down the backchute and shot through the middle entering the third corner to take over Hodnett's bottom groove and the lead.

After getting control, Dietrich continued to take chances with his lead and nearly gave up control after a brush with the outside wall but he soon went back to the bottom to maintain his advantage.

With a lap to go, a final yellow set up a restart but Dietrich pulled away on the restart for the prestigious $4,000 victory, his first ever at the track and seventh overall of the season.

Hodnett was second followed by Dewease, Marks and Mike Erdley.

Sixth through 10th went tot Chad Layton, Dave Ely, Blane Heimbach, Logan Wagner and Billy Dietrich.

Heats for the 24-car field went to Dietrich, Hodnett and Marks.

Rick Lafferty entered the race with the season point lead over Layton but after a finish of 16th, both he and Layton are now tied at the top of the chase for the title with Erdley just 50 points back.

Andrew Yoder wired the field for the 15-lap econo late model main.

Jason Nace trailed early but gave way to one-time winner Dave Leidy with under five laps to go .

Nace held on to third with a hard charging, 12th starter Tim Krape finishing fourth and Todd Snook ending up fifth.

Heats for the 14-car field went to Leidy and Ralph Morgan Jr.

A 27-car field of four cylinder stock cars competed on the Labor Day clay and after working forward the entire 15-lap main from the ninth starting spot, Andrew Moist powered into the lead with just two laps left in the race.

The event was riddled with caution flags while also producing exciting action.

Ricky Weaver Jr. led from the outset before Ryan Peer took control on the seventh tour.

Weaver went back out in front with five laps left and then fell victim to Peer again with three to go before Moist upended them all for the victory.

Lee Zook, Weaver, Peer and Cale Martin rounded out the top five finshers.

Heats went to Josh Frantz, Weaver and Terry Hartlouv.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/dietrich-excites-for-port-royal-labor-day-sprint-car-4000-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Barger Holds Off Hodnett For Sprints Win​*
In the 410 sprint main, Justin Barger of Montrose, Ny., recorded his first ever payday at the track after holding off Greg Hodnett.

Heats for the 21-car field went to Hack, Wagner and Haus with Kann setting fast time in qualifications with a lap of 18.416 seconds.

Barger started on the pole of the 410 sprint main and was chased by Nate Snyder when the race began but only two laps could be recorded before Lance Dewease slowed in the second corner, bringing out the yellow flag.

On the restart sixth starter Greg Hodnett made a two car pass of Rodney Westhafter and Davey Sammons to zoom into third.

Barger began lapping cars on the 10th tour and a lap later Hodnett bolted under Snyder for the second spot.

Hodnett was in hot pursuit of Barger, mounting a challenge when the final caution of the race occurred.

Hodnett stayed close to Barger on the restart and made attempts at low side moves but Barger was smooth and confident on the cushion to the finish, again entering traffic with less than five laps to go but clearing the cars just quick enough to keep Hodnett at arm's length to the checkers.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/just...ial-barger-holds-off-hodnett-for-sprints-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cockrum Captures First Silver Crown Win In Historical "Ted Horn 100"​*
Shane Cockrum of nearby Benton, Illinois became the first southern Illinois driver to win the "Ted Horn 100" as he came out on top of a wild one on Sunday night at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds. It was the first USAC win ever for Cockrum, who has been active in all three National divisions, who made it the Silver Crown Series in which he has been most active to chart his first victory.

"I don't even think it's sunk in yet that I'm a USAC winner. It's great to represent southern Illinois and be able to put it on the fronstretch at the end of the Ted Horn 100. It just couldn't be any better feeling than right now," Cockrum said.

The win for Cockrum came after a wild race. Bobby East took the lead at the start after securing the pole earlier in the day. Point-leader Kody Swanson stayed with East early on, using a pick of a slower car down the front-stretch on lap nine to grab the lead. Swanson, East, and Dave Darland formed a three-car breakaway early in the race as they opened up a huge advantage over the rest of the field.

A caution on lap 16 for C.J. Leary brought the field back to them, and East took advantage. He stayed glued to Swanson's bumper as they again encountered slower traffic. East slid past for the lead on lap 32 and brought Darland along with him, dropping Swanson to third.

Just after, Caleb Armstrong stopped to bring out a caution on lap 34. Under the yellow, fourth-running Zach Daum first visited the pits to change a flat tire, and then leader East pitted with suspension issues. Both cars returned, although Daum lost a lap in the process.

Darland led as Cockrum moved past Swanson for the second spot just as they hit the halfway mark, with Jerry *****, Jr. and a hard-charging Chris Windom, up from his 22nd starting spot, completing the top-five.

East brought out a yellow just a couple laps later, as Swanson also had issues after an encounter up in the rough stuff above the cushion. East returned a lap down, while Swanson came back out in attempt to salvage some points, six laps down to the leaders.

Darland led on the restart with 44 laps to go, but Cockrum immediately jumped on the opportunity and grabbed the point on lap 57. ***** followed him to take the second spot away from Darland, leading to a spirited battle between those two for the runner-up spot that culminated with a crash on lap 65 which put Darland upside-down and involved ***** and Levi Jones. ***** and Jones both were able to make repairs under red flag and resume the race. Darland was uninjured but done for the event.

Cockrum led Windom as they went green with 36 laps to go, and Windom kept up the pressure to Cockrum's outside. With under 20 laps remaining, those two pulled away and Windom was ramping up the pressure, nearly pulling even with Cockrum off turn-two on lap 84. Just three laps later, Windom was back with a vengeanace and hit the top side in turn-two to grab the lead.

Windom quickly pulled away and appeared to be well on his way to his second-career series victory, but heartbreak struck him again as he crashed while running the cushion through turns one and two on lap 91. He walked away.

Cockrum led the field back to green with 11 laps to go, and he pulled away from second-running Tracy Hines until ***** shredded a left-rear tire with just two laps to go while running third.

That set up a final two-lap dash to the checkers, but the only battling was going on behind Cockrum, who escaped the pack to race off to his first victory aboard the Hardy Boys Racing - Marion Underground Construction #66 Beast/Foxco.

"We had a few challenges throughout, but we know it's a 100-mile race. Our car was good regardless of how much we pushed it. Windom came after us late, and I really hated to see him go by us. I saw he had a sketchy line up there, especially on entry, and his bad luck ended up benefitting us. I was trying to pace myself, but my car was definitely better when we could go hard," Cockrum said.

In a wild race to the checkers, Hines slowed over the final lap, allowing Levi Jones to slip past for the runner-up spot in an improbable return from his earlier issues being caught up in the lap-65 red that saw him spin up against the outside concrete. His team made repairs and soldiered home with a bent-up tailtank on the Foxco Racing - Great Clips #56 Beast/Foxco. It was Jones' first dirt Silver Crown start since winning the "Hoosier Hundred" in May of 2013.

"I just made a mistake trying to avoid the crash, clipped the inside guardrail and spun it around into the fence. I figured we were done, but it's a testament to the Fox family - they build a car that stands up to that and can go 100 miles. I'm excited for Shane Cockrum and all his guys to be able to win this race. I got to help those guys a little bit last year, and I know they've got to enjoy that," Jones said.

Brady Bacon, who had raced into the top-five before running short of fuel over the final few laps, pitted on the yellow with two laps to go and came back in a furied charge to nab the final podium spot off the final corner in the McQuinn Motorsports - Cashless Racing #14 Eagle/Chevy.

"We were having some issues with fuel, but it had gotten pretty bad before the last yellow. We were really good those last two laps, though. We struggled early in the race, but after the fuel burned off some, our car got quite a bit better. The top got pretty treacherous, so I was making sure I did everything to be able to finish," Bacon said.

Hines held on to finish fourth in the Lightfoot Racing - Hughs Brothers #16 Beast/Chevy, closing Swanson's point lead to nineteen markers entering next Sunday's "Tony Bettenhausen 100" at Springfield. A.J. Fike wound up fifth in the RFMS Racing - H.E. Mitchell Construction #3 Beast/Foxco.

*Source:*
http://www.usacracing.com/news/silver-crown/item/4196-cockrum-duquointedhorn100-aug312014


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tony Bettenhausen 100 Sunday At Springfield Mile​*
The unpredictable USAC Silver Crown Championship Series returns to the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield Sunday for the "Tony Bettenhausen 100," a race rained out on August 16.

Kody Swanson, Tracy Hines and defending series champion Bobby East are locked in a tight point race entering Sunday's eighth race of the 2014 campaign. Races remain at Rossburg, Ohio September 20 and Syracuse, N.Y. October 11 after Sunday's event.

Swanson takes a slim 19-point lead over Hines into the Springfield 100-miler, while East sits just 42 points in arrears with 66 points available Sunday.

Former "Tony Bettenhausen 100" winners expected to compete Sunday at Springfield include two-time and defending winner A.J. Fike, Hines, Darland and Russ Gamester.

*Source:*
http://www.usacracing.com/news/silver-crown/item/4208-tony-bettenhausen-100-sunday-at-springfield


----------



## Ckg2011

*Penalties Assessed For DuQuoin Crown Violations​*
The United States Auto Club today announced penalties assessed to three Silver Crown teams for violations during Sunday's "Ted Horn 100" at the DuQuoin (Ill.) State Fairgrounds.

The #66 Hardy Boys entry driven by race winner Shane Cockrum was fined $300 and nine car entrant points, while the #77 Chris Urish entry and the #98 Fred Gormly entry driven by Jerry ***** Jr. were each fined $100 and three car entrant points.

The penalties were levied as a result of violations of USAC red-flag competition procedures regarding pit personnel over the wall prior to the issuance of the starter's white flag signifying an "open" pit.

In other series news, David Byrne, who became USAC's 100th different Silver Crown race winner with his July 24 "J.D. Byrider 100" victory at Lucas Oil Raceway in Indianapolis, Ind., will make his series debut on dirt in this Sunday's "Tony Bettenhausen 100" at the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield.

Byrne, of Shullsburg, Wisc., will pilot the Truck Country/Bytec Beast/Toyota in the race which was rescheduled for this Sunday after having been rained out August 16.

Byrne's three Silver Crown appearances this year have all produced "top-10" finishes. He was third at Indianapolis in May and 10th at Gateway Motorsports Park in Madison, Ill. in June.

Sunday's Springfield timetable has registration starting at 7 am and practice at 10, followed by qualifying and the 100-lap race.

*Source:*
http://www.usacracing.com/news/silv...-assessed-for-duquoin-silver-crown-violations


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Rings For Christopher In Vermeil Sprint Opener​*
Christopher Bell of Norman, Okla. passed Ryan Bernal on the 24th lap and led the rest of the way to claim Saturday night's 30-lap "Louie Vermeil Classic" ASMOIL USAC/CRA Sprint race at Calistoga Speedway in his Dennis Roth Revcon Suspension/Southern Pacific Farms KPC. The race featured five official lead changes as Bell was trailed by CRA point leader Damion Gardner, Rico Abreu, Brody Roa and Robert Ballou. Mike Spencer led the first 10 laps, Bernal led three, Bell led one, Bernal led the next nine, then Bell took over for good.

Kaeding flipped during the feature.

Bell also won the Honda Midget Opener.

*Source:*
http://www.usacracing.com/news/spri...ings-for-christopher-in-vermeil-sprint-opener








*Abreu Grabs Vermeil Sprint Closer At Calistoga​*
Rico Abreu of Rutherford, Calif. wheeled his Abreu Vineyards sprinter to victory in Sunday night's 30-lap "Louie Vermeil Classic" AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprint race at Calistoga Speedway.He led the final nine laps after passing Christopher Bell on lap 22. Austin Williams led the first three laps and Bell led the next 18. Kevin Thomas Jr. took second at the checkered flag ahead of Bell, Geoff Ensign and Bradley Terrell.

A.Williams & Ballou flipped during the feature.

Abreu won the Honda Midget Closer.

*Source:*
http://www.usacracing.com/news/sprint-car/item/4198-abreu-grabs-vermeil-sprint-closer-at-calistoga


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nicholson Handles USCS Labor Day Field​*
Four races in four days provided four different winners on Labor Day weekend for the United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N.

Anthony Nicholson, the 2008 USCS Rookie of the Year from Bartlett, Tenn. stormed around the outside of K&N pole-sitter Michael Miller on the opening lap of Monday night's 30-lap "Thunder in the Mountains" Labor Day Classic A-main and never looked back, wiring the field en route to his fourth USCS victory of 2014 at Ray Cook's Tri County Race Track.

The win was Nicholson's eighth career USCS feature win and came at the same race track where he was passed by Terry Gray for the win inside of four laps to go during his rookie year in 2008. Nicholson has now doubled his career series win total this season.

"This is a little bit of redemption," Nicholson said in Victory Lane.
"When I got out front there on the start I wasn't letting anyone back past me tonight. We rebuilt the entire front end of this car last night and this shows how hard my dad and the crew worked because we're sitting here celebrating right now."
"That was all I had right there," Gray said following the race. "Anthony did a good job tonight, he drove hard and earned this one. We'll take a runner-up after the weekend we've had and go on to the next one."

Saturday night's Harris Speedway winner Eric Riggins Jr., from Charlotte, N.C., completed the podium in third. Jacksonville, Fla. pilot Terry Witherspoon and Thonotosossa, Fla. young gun Collin Cabre rounded out the top five. 15-year-old Nick Snyder, from Marco Island, Fla. finished a career-best sixth, the final car on the lead lap.

Terry Gray kicked off the evening's racing action by winning the Hoosier Tire Speed Dash, and followed that up with a win in the Engler Machine and Tool First Heat. Morgan Turpen rolled to the victory in the Butlerbuilt Second Heat.

Michael Miller was the provisional polesitter after scoring the most passing points in heat race action, and after a zero came up in the K&N Inversion Draw, he received the K&N Filters Pole Award. Nick Snyder passed the most cars in the A-main (six) to grab the Wilwood Disc Brakes Hard Charger Award.

The United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N continues their 2014 schedule on Saturday, Sept. 13 at Tennessee National Raceway in Hohenwald, Tenn. with the running of the Tennessee Fall Nationals.

*The finish:*
Anthony Nicholson, Terry Gray, Eric Riggins Jr., Terry Witherspoon, Collin Cabre, Nick Snyder, Brandon McLain, Jeff Willingham, Kent Wolters, Michael Miller, Morgan Turpen, Kris Davis

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/nicholson-handles-uscs-labor-day-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Scores Southern Oregon Win​*
Daryn Pittman faced stiff battles with Joey Saldana and Kraig Kinser on his way to a 13th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win at Wednesday night's Rogue Valley Showdown at Southern Oregon Speedway.

Pittman's toughest obstacle though just might have been the yellow flags that plagued much of the feature on the 1/3 mile oval. Though it was on the second caution of the night that Pittman took over the lead in his Great Clips car, he was forced to contend with five others and a red flag as the leader.

"I wasn't liking the cautions for sure," said Pittman, an Owasso, Okla. native. "You know, you're running it through your head that that's how you got the lead was on the outside on a restart so it could easily happen to you. I didn't really know what to do if I should block someone on the outside of me going into one or just concentrate on hitting the bottom and hope that they didn't get a run.

"So I just stuck with the bottom and luckily no one was able to get by us. You never know what to do with those and man that seemed like a lot of caution laps. I didn't even feel that great on the single files. I knew somebody could still get a shot at it."

Kraig Kinser led the field to the green as the first caution flew on lap one. As the field returned to green Kinser jumped out to a strong lead that evaporated with another caution on lap four. When the field again went back to green, Pittman got his shot, driving around Kinser and taking over the lead before the field could complete another lap.

"It was really tricky going into one," Pittman said. "It was really slick on the bottom, so I knew if I had a shot it was going to be on a restart. When (Kinser) lifted to hit the moisture in the bottom of one I could just maybe sail through the middle. I really didn't think I could get back in front of him before he picked up the moisture off of two. I just had a good car and it worked perfect. I knew getting out front and getting down to the bottom was going to be key."

Farther back a battle was underway for second, third and fourth as Joey Saldana, in his Motter Equipment car, fought Cody Darrah, and Donny Schatz tried to advance from a fifth place starting position. Five more caution flags flew that saw Darrah lose a right rear and helped Paul McMahan battle forward.

On the restart for that fifth caution, McMahan got together with Kraig Kinser. The contact left Kinser flipping down the front stretch. When the wreck was over, Shane Stewart's night was done and David Gravel's car was damaged.

"I was fortunate to be on the inside lane for a lot of the restarts and you know on that last restart, I'm trying to get through the bottom, Kraig's trying to get by me and we got together," said McMahan, who finished the night in third in his CJB Motorsports car. "It's unfortunate for them. I feel bad for Kraig. He's a great racer."

Two more yellows followed, including one with just two to go that led to a green-white-checkered to close out the feature. Pittman won, holding off Saldana, who finished second, and McMahan in third.

"Kale (Kahne), Kolten (Gouse) and (Mike) Carber, they always give me a great car," Pittman said. "This was just a great team effort and a good car that was a lot of fun to drive."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series continue its drive south with two nights at the Gold Cup Race of Champions at Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif. on Sept. 5 and 6. The Outlaws then take on Antioch Speedway on Sept. 7 before returning to the Midwest.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Pittman-Wins-at-Southern-Oregon-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Outlaws Invade California​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to the Golden State for racing action at Silver Dollar Speedway on Sept. 5 and 6 and Antioch Speedway on Sept. 7.

Rain canceled the Outlaws' last appearance at California's Silver Dollar Speedway in March, so the last time the Outlaws competed at the track was during 2013's Gold Cup Race of Champions. Joey Saldana and Jason Meyers took home wins during the event last season, while Paul McMahan won the Mini Gold Cup in 2013.

20-time champion Steve Kinser is the only current full-time Outlaw with a win at Antioch Speedway in four World of Outlaws appearances at the track. Kyle Larson won at the 3/8 mile oval last season after holding off Jonathan Allard.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series next returns to the Midwest for The Arnold Motor Supply Shootout at Clay County Fairgrounds in Spencer, Iowa on Sept. 12 and Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn. for the ASGROW/DEKALB Clash at the Creek on Sept. 13.

ABOUT THE TRACKS 
Silver Dollar Speedway is a high-banked, quarter-mile oval. The track record is 10.918 seconds by Daryn Pittman on March 22, 2013. For more information, visit http://www.SilverDollarSpeedway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.sprintsource.com/profile/news/?i=24990&r=1000&rt=assoc


----------



## Ckg2011

*Macedo Captures First Win​*
Carson Macedo scored his first ever World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory at the Gold Cup Race of Champions Friday night, delivering an impressive performance that saw him battle past and then hold off the series' reigning champion.

"I'm just speechless," Macedo said after beating the 41 car field. He joins the ranks of non-Outlaw drivers like Greg Hodnett and Dale Blaney who have bested the Outlaws this season and taken home a win.

The young driver started on the outside pole at Silver Dollar Speedway next to Daryn Pittman. As Pittman led through the early laps, Macedo did what few others Friday night found success doing - racing the high side.

"I had to go up there on the start next to Daryn and I just hit it wrong," Macedo said. "But I could feel that it was good. I'm glad I did."

On a caution and subsequent restart on lap seven, Pittman gave Macedo the opportunity he needed. The Tommy Tarleton Racing driver got around the past champion coming out of turn two and led the field back to the start/finish line.

With just nine to go, another caution gave Pittman an opportunity to get around Mecado - and he did just that. Unfortunately for Pittman, a red flag brought on by a wreck involving Brad Sweet, Paul McMahan and Andy Gregg right after the green flag flew reset the field to the previous lap, forcing Pittman to give up the lead.

Macedo, a Fresno, Calif. native, did not make the same mistake twice. When the race restarted he held off a hard-charging Pittman - a feat Mecado repeated again following the final caution of the night on lap 25.

"I can't even say how happy I am," Macedo said. "This is really like my first real win. To do it here with the Outlaws is unheard of. I'm so happy, so happy. This is the stuff kids dream about."

With his win, Mecado became the 20th different driver to win a World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event this season. He also became the 10th different non-Outlaw driver to find himself in victory lane during 2014.

Pittman, who finished the night in second in his Great Clips car, said he was disappointed he was not able to pull out the win Friday night. He congratulated Mecado, noting he knew a little something about what it meant to notch a first win at the track.

"Congrats to him," Pittman said. "That first, that's pretty special. I got my first win here on a prelim night a long time ago, back in 2000, so this place is pretty special to me in that sense. So obviously this is a win that he'll never forget."

Pittman said, looking forward, his team will regroup and talk about how they can adjust to be a little better tomorrow.

"I was tight on the top and maybe a little free on the bottom," Pittman said. "I thought I had a pretty good balance as far as a car that could move around and run both. I really just wanted to get in traffic more. I really thought I was going to be able to maneuver pretty good in traffic and it just seemed like when we got there to it we got another yellow."

Mecado was not the only California driver to best the Outlaws and make it into the history books for the first time. Bobby McMahan, an Elk Grove, Calif. native, battled with 20-time champion Steve Kinser for the third position, ultimately finishing in that spot and taking home his first ever podium finish in a World of Outlaws feature.

"It's like a win to me," McMahan said. "With all the guys&#8230; this is great for us."

McMahan, who started the feature eighth in his American Tool & Manufacturing car, worked his way through the field, benefitting late from the red flag on lap 21 that sent several front running cars into the pits. He traded positions with Kinser, but ultimately came out on top as Kinser finished in fourth.

"He's the King for a reason," McMahan said. "He kind of showed me the middle there getting through one and two. I was rolling the top and I was rolling it pretty good. That's how I passed him. He got me there in the middle and I thought I can't let that happen again."

Donny Schatz's lead in the championship points standings slipped slightly to 197 over second place Daryn Pittman. Paul McMahan is in third 298 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif. on Sept. 6 for the second night of racing action at the Gold Cup Race of Champions. The Outlaws then take on Antioch Speedway on Sept. 7 before returning to the Midwest.






*Source:* 
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2014/09/Carson-Macedo-Captures-First-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gold Cup Finale to Allard​*
Jonathan Allard won the Gold Cup finale on Saturday night to become the 21st World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series winner of the season.






*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=43&RaceID=6604&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/09/Gold-Cup-Finale-to-Allard.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Garden Repeats In California Sprint Week At Ocean​*
Damion Gardner of Concord, Calif. put his Scott Sales Company/J & D Performance Spike into victory lane Friday night for the second night in a row as he captured the 30-lap AMSOIL USAC/CRA "California Sprint Week" feature at Ocean Speedway.

He led the final 16 laps after passing early leader Ryan Bernal, who finished second. Kevin Thomas Jr. was third and trails Gardner by 28 point entering tonight's "California Sprint Week" finale at Santa Maria Speedway. Richard Vander Weerd and Mike Spencer rounded out the "top-five."

*Source:*
http://www.usacracing.com/news/spri...er-repeats-in-california-sprint-week-at-ocean


----------



## Ckg2011

*Penalty Can't Stop Bloomquist In World 100​*
Nothing could stop Scott Bloomquist from claiming his fourth World 100 trophy Saturday night at Eldora Speedway.

Not a lap-19 penalty that dropped him from the lead to the tail of the field. Not a steady Dale McDowell looking for an Eldora crown jewel sweep. And not slower traffic during the race's closing laps.

Bloomquist's No. 0 Sweet-Bloomquist machine was unstoppable at the historic half-mile oval as it carried the National Dirt Late Model Hall of Famer through the field for a $47,000 victory in the 44th running of the DIRTcar UMP-sanctioned event.

"I believe everybody got to witness the fastest race car in the world right there," Bloomquist, 50, told the Eldora Speedway crowd, which for once was nearly unanimous in applauding a driver who usually polarizes fans. "We talked this week in the shop; I told everybody I was gonna win this race this weekend and here it is."

Advancing from fifth starting spot, Bloomquist took the lead from McDowell on lap 19 only to be penalized for an unapproved window net and sent to the tail of the field when the caution flag waved on the following lap.

That only made things more interesting.

Bloomquist stormed back to the front and retook the lead from McDowell on lap 72 of the 100-lap race. He continued his torrid pace through the remaining distance, again knifing through traffic until he crossed the finish line with a half-track advantage.

McDowell settled for the runner-up finish while 22nd-starting Jimmy Owens made a late charge to finish third. Jason Feger and Matt Miller rounded out the top five.

Bloomquist was penalized for using a Lexan-supported window net. After opposing crew members protested that the piece could assist aerodynamics, officials ruled the window net was an unapproved device. It was removed from Bloomquist's car and he was sent to the tail of the field for the restart.

That didn't faze Bloomquist. Restarting 29th, he quickly began his march back to the front. He worked his way into the top 15 by lap 35 and was up to eighth by halfway. He cracked the top five on lap 55 and after grabbing fourth a few laps later, was elevated to second when 21st-starting Mason Zeigler spun while attempting to take the lead from McDowell on lap 61 and collected third-running Jimmy Mars.

Bloomquist made sure the Eldora crowd new his plan under the ensuing caution by pumping his fist and making the cowabunga hand signal out of the driver's window of his race car as he drove down the front straightaway.

"The car was just so good and I was so confident," said Bloomquist, who scored his sixth consecutive top-10 finish in the World 100. "I knew there was plenty of laps left and I knew the car would work anywhere on the race track. Anyone that would try to run the bottom like I did, they could get in there, but as soon as they'd throttle they'd push out of it, which would just leave me the whole race track."

If not for Bloomquist, McDowell, 48, would have been the star of the show. Starting from the outside pole, he pulled his Team Dillon Racing Warrior ahead of polesitter Mike Marlar on the start of the race and controlled the early laps.

He gave up the lead after a lengthy side-by-side battle with Bloomquist, but was quickly reestablished to the point after Bloomquist's penalty. McDowell again pulled away through the race's middle portions until Zeigler began making his bid for the top spot.

McDowell was given a brief relive when Zeigler got into turn three too hard on lap 61 and spun his machine to avoid making contact with the leader. But that only cleared the way for Bloomquist to move to second for the restart and to eventually take the lead 11 laps later.

In falling one position short of his second World 100 victory, McDowell, who claimed a $100,000 payday in Eldora's Dirt Late Model Dream in June, missed out on becoming just the third driver to win both of Eldora's crown jewel events in the same season.

"I think I overworked my tire running that high side," McDowell said. "I was just free - just a little bit too free. But that's part of it. We'll go to work a little bit and try to come back here in June and repeat the Dream maybe."

Bloomquist's charge through the field was the main highlight on a night that featured plenty of passing around Eldora's high banks. Besides the charges by Bloomquist, Zeigler and Owens, Terry Phillips charged from 17th to ninth, Shannon Babb advanced from 29th to 10th and John Blankenship moved from 32nd to 12th.

The racy track surface didn't go unnoticed by drivers, including the victor.

"This is the best Eldora I've ever seen," said Bloomquist, who claimed his first World 100 trophy in 1988. "I gotta take my hat off for everyone that worked on (the track). You can see it's from the top to the bottom wall. I know there was a few times I wasn't sure if I wasn't rubbing the inside wall with the left front."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/penalty-cant-stop-bloomquist-in-world-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Emotional Win for Tanner in Kevin Ward Jr. Shootout At Utica-Rome Speedway​*
It was an emotional night at the Utica-Rome Speedway as the life of Kevin Ward Jr., was memorialized with the first running of the Kevin Ward Shootout. Ward's entire family was in attendance and it was only fitting that one of his closest friends picked up the win. Matt Tanner scored his second ever 360 Sprint Car victory at the speedway in the 13-lap feature earning himself $1,300 and a guaranteed spot into the Cole Cup.

Tanner and Kevin Ward Sr. celebrated together atop the wing in Victory Lane in what proved to be an emotion filled interview afterwards. Tanner was using a powerplant supplied by the Ward family in his car.

"I can't even explain what this means," stated Tanner. "This is the biggest win of my career. To have the whole Ward family here, running in memory of Kevin, running his motor, I can't thank Senior enough for letting me do that. I really don't even know what to say."

Tanner started on the front row alongside current United Racing Company point leader Davie Franek. Tanner jumped out to the lead right at the get go holding off Franek as they raced through the first corner.

One lap was complete when the only stoppage in the race came as Tim Axton hopped the wheel of Jason Schultz and flipped off the outside of turns one and two. He was uninjured in the incident but it ended his weekend.

Tanner chose the outside lane for the restart and it again it proved effective as he outdueled Franek as they raced through turns one and two. Franek then had his hands full with Steve Poirier.

"For some reason tonight the bottom seemed to be faster," said Tanner. "Usually the top is. I knew starting second we had a pretty good shot if we could beat him into one. We made a pill change after the heat race and this thing was perfect on the restarts."

Poirier worked over Franek before ultimately getting by him on lap four for the runner-up position. At that point he started looking around for a faster line as he tried chasing down Tanner.

At the halfway point it was Tanner just ahead of Poirier as he found the middle lane through the corners allowing him to close in on the back bumper. Tanner heard him there and changed his line slightly allowing him to open the advantage on Poirier once again.

"I got a little worried about Steve there," commented the Stephentown, N.Y., pilot. "I saw him once there on the outside so I pulled the wing back and started protecting the bottom."

Once he found the quicker lane Tanner drove away from Poirier over the second half of the race claiming the victory while Poirier, the current Empire Super Sprint point leader, had to settle for a runner-up effort. He tried everything to catch Tanner to no avail.

"He was just faster," said Poirier of Tanner. "I tried everything I could. I thought at some point I had a good groove on the outside but I didn't have the drive off. I tried the inside but I wasn't as good as him. I tried the inside, the outside and the middle and I could not catch him."

Franek fell back to finish in the third position at the final checkered flag. It was one of his best efforts to date at the facility.

"It is something for us to go on," stated Franek. "We weren't 100 percent obviously. These guys are tough up here and we got a little bit to learn. We got a jump start for tomorrow but all in all you can't complain about a third place finish when you come up and race against these guys. They are on top of it so we'll take it and go."

Paul Kinney finished in the fourth spot after a great race with Franek in the final couple of laps. Robbie Stillwaggon completed the top five.

KEVIN WARD JR. SHOOTOUT (13 LAPS)-MATT TANNER Steve Poirier, Davie Franek, Paul Kinney, Robbie Stillwagon, Jeff Cook, Tommy Wickham, Shawn Donath, Jason Barney, Jason Shultz, Dave Axton, Aaron Ott, and Tim Axton. DNQ- Scott Just, Steve Hutchinson Jr., Casey Williams, Doug Emery, Jordan Thomas, Tyler Graves, James Hanson, Cory Sparks, Parker Evans, and Dave Just.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/emot...evin-ward-jr-shootout-at-utica-rome-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Gives Car Owner 3rd Straight UNOH All Star Eastern Title With Port Royal Victory​*
Greg Hodnett put on a dominating performance Saturday to claim his fourth Tuscarora 50 victory at Port Royal Speedway. Not only was the win worth $13,350, but Hodnett wrapped up the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions Easter Region Championship and it's $20,000 payday.

It was Hodnett's second UNOH All Star win of 2014 - the other coming in April at Port Royal - and his 10th overall victory in 2014. The win was also Hodnett's fourth in the prestigious event, having won in 1998, 2004 and 2009. He ties hall-of-famers Doug Wolfgang, Fred Rahmer and Lance Dewease for the most Tuscarora 50 victories. Hodnett also now has 18 career UNOH All Star wins on his resume.

"My car owner (Heffner) won his first race as an owner at Port Royal. He and his dad used to spend a lot of time at this track and I know this race was pretty important to him. Mike's cars have won the last three straight All Star Easter point championships with three different drivers. Daryn (Pittman) and Lance (Dewease) got him that title and I didn't want to let him down," said Hodnett of his Lelands.com/Eagle Steel/Trone Outdoor/Pasquariello's Auto Body backed #27 .

Sprint car drivers are always studying the track, and during the parade lap, Hodnett noticed some moisture at the top of the speedway. At the drop of the green he blasted to the cushion to drive past pole-sitter Danny Holtgraver in turn two and then ducked under Lynton Jeffrey going down the backstretch for the lead.

"It was soggy up there and when we went four abreast, I checked it a couple times," Hodnett said. "I thought it would hold if I got up there and didn't blow through it. We talked it through and had the car tight. The car held and didn't slide through it. It propelled us enough to the front."

As Hodnett began to pull away, the battle was shaping up for second. The only caution in the first half of the 50-lapper came on the seventh circuit for debris. When the green flew, so did Hodnett, distancing himself from the pack.

Meanwhile, four time UNOH All Star champion and current series point leader Dale Blaney lived up to his moniker "The Low Rider," using the bottom to get past Ryam Smith and Holtgraver for third. A lap later he would pass Jeffrey for second but Hodnett had built up a sizeable lead.

Hodnett hit lapped traffic on the 12 circuit. While he pulled away, 10th-place starter Stevie Smith - who scored the win the previous night at Port Royal - was charging through the pack. Smith took third from Jeffrey on lap 17 and chased down Blaney by the 21st circuit to take second.

The track started to take rubber and Hodnett saw the change and took a straightaway lead into the red flag at halfway.

"I wasn't getting off the corners and down the straightaway very well," Hodnett said. "We tried to cure that problem. The track rubbered up - it wasn't Port Royal's fault, they had to seal it up due to all the rain in the area. I figured we were going to make someone else do something crazy. I knew if we stayed on the bottom, we would be OK."

Hodnett had two lapped cars separating him and Smith on the restart and he went to the bottom and opened up a huge lead by lap 28. Hodnett caught the back of the field late in the race but didn't budge from the bottom grove and drove away to the win.

Smith banked $5,000 for his runner-up finish and $10,000 over the two-day show. Lance Dewease came from ninth to finish third, with Holtgraver and Lucas Wolfe completing the top five.
"It's been a really good weekend," Smith said beside his Miller Chevrolet/Aran Trading/Tru-Line Contractors/Don Ott Engines/Ken's Tire/Durr Enterprises/Engler backed machine.

"But boy, I really wanted to win that 50. Greg did what he had to do and got up front."

For Dewease, it was another night of passing a lot of cars, but when the track became one lane the second half of the race, he knew his chances of a fifth Tuscarora 50 win were slim.

"We were pretty good early during the first 25 laps. But when the track took rubber it was pretty much stay in the groove. Congrats to Greg and Mike. They had the better car when it counted," said Dewease beside his Conduit Connections/C.C. Dietz Builders/Hess Ornamental Iron/XXX Racing backed #14 .

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/hodn...l-star-eastern-title-with-port-royal-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Dominates for Second Consecutive Cole Cup Victory At Utica-Rome Speedway​*
In the 2013 version of the SUNY Canton/Gates Cole Associates Cole Cup Stewart Friesen rallied on the final lap to win the race. This year's edition went much differently for the Sprakers, N.Y., driver as he dominated the 30-lap race securing his second win of the event as well as the $10,000 winner's share.

Making the victory even more special is that husband and wife finished one two. Friesen and long-time Sprint Car driver Jessica Zemken were married earlier in the week and the duo grabbed the top two spots on the podium on Saturday night.

"Totally unbelievable," said Friesen in Victory Lane. "I have to thank Jess (Zemken) for pushing me toward these Sprint Cars. I have to thank Doug (Emery) and Barb (Patterson), Tommy Patterson and everyone associated with this Doug Emery Motorsports team for all they give us. Doug tweaked on this car all year just preparing for this race and the notes paid off and for the 1z team to be second is unbelievable. It caps off a great week for us."

It took three tries to get the race started. On original start Friesen and Larry Wight raced into the first corner together. Wight came up off the bottom of the speedway and spun the car on the outside of the second turn. As he spun his right rear tire dug in causing him to flip off lightly over. He was put back on all fours and the team made repairs to the top wing allowing him to return to the event.

On the second attempt for the start, everyone made it through turns one and two but as they raced through three and four a five wide move was attempted through turn three. Cory Sparks made contact with another car and like Wight his car got sideways and just dug in sending him over on his side. His car was put back on its wheels and pushed to the pits. He also returned to competition.

The third time proved to be the charm as Friesen took advantage of redrawing the outside of the front row. He beat Sammy Reakes to the first corner and took the lead down the backstretch. Following him to the front was Jason Shultz who started fourth as he grabbed second in turns three and four.

"Clean air was crucial," said Friesen. "I knew if we got out front there and set a good pace it would come to us. I thought for sure there was going to be a couple more cautions but once we got rolling I just wanted it to stay green."

Friesen and Shultz remained the top two as they entered traffic on the sixth circuit challenging Friesen's mobility for the first time. His Doug Emery owned, Donath Motor Worx powered Eagle proved to have the necessary setup to move around the racing surface as Friesen extended his lead in traffic.

One-third of the race was complete with Friesen setting a torrid pace in front while Steve Poirier secured second as he tried to chase down Friesen after starting in the seventh spot. He was joined by Zemken as the pair battle one another as they raced among the slower cars at the tail of the field.

Just after the halfway point Friesen found himself intermingled with cars running just outside of the top ten. As a result he was forced to make some daring moves as he tried to distance himself from Poirier and Zemken. On lap 17 he made a three wide move off of the second turn to thread the needle between two drivers to put them a lap down.

"This place is such a momentum track and if you can get clear of them guys and keep rolling you can really put some distance on it and not let second place get so close," commented Friesen. "I was just trying to keep rolling, keep hitting our marks while adjusting the car when I needed to with the wing and stuff. It just rolled like I said."

Friesen continued to dominate as the race reached the five to go mark. Friesen held nearly a three second advantage with eyes turned to the race for second between Poirier and Zemken. Zemken began moving her line as Poirier continued to protect her preferred groove on the bottom of the speedway. She moved up to the middle of the race track and began getting closer to Poirier.

At the checkered it was Friesen winning by a full straightaway while Poirier again found himself getting passed in the final corner. This time Zemken slid by him in the middle of the track to take the second position as they exited turn four to the checkered flag.

"We had a good car all night and if anyone is going to beat me I'd rather be beat by him," said Zemken. "We had a good car and I can't complain. I caught him (Poirier) once there and got stuck against the backstretch wall with the 67 (Collins) and I thought it was over then. I regrouped a little bit after he passed me. He knows I like the bottom but he protected it a little bit too good and I just tried to roll through the middle and keep my momentum up. The car went really good in the middle and it worked out."

Poirier, the current Empire Super Sprint point leader, ended up the third car on the podium. The Quebec star was happy with the effort but disappointed with a mistake on the final lap that cost him the second position at the checkered flag.

"I was really happy when I was running second," said Poirier. "I was hoping for a yellow flag to see if I had anything for Stewart at the front end. At the end the car got a little bit slower because I was running the low line. I tried the middle but the car wasn't as good so I stuck on the bottom. I made a bad choice on the last lap when Stillwaggon looked he was going to the outside and he chose the bottom and it broke my momentum and Jessica got by me."

Paul Kinney came from the ninth starting position to finish in fourth and Matt Tanner saw his perfect streak come to an end as the Stephentown, N.Y., driver finished in fifth after dominating everything up to that point on the weekend.

Tanner was fast timer on the night with a 16.762 earning extra $100 from DirtTrackDigest.com and also won his heat race event after starting sixth. Other heat race winners who earned a $100 bonus from Einstein Construction Group on the night included New Jersey invader Kyle Reinhardt, Parker Evans and Wight. Robbie Stillwaggon and Danny Varin won the pair of B-Mains.

The companion 602 Sportsman 30 lap main event saw Vermont's John Scarborough jump out to the early lead from his pole starting spot with fellow front row starter Kyle Kiehn in close pursuit. Kiehn would keep himself close to Scarborough but was unable to complete the pass in the early laps.

With Kiehn chasing Scarborough out front, the battle for the remaining top five positions was raging as Mike Button, Jack Miller, and Corey Barker were dicing for position. Button held on to the third spot early but was feeling the pressure as both Miller and Barker were right on his bumper. As lap 13 was being scored, Miller was able to slip by to gain the third spot and at the halfway point it was Scarborough, Kiehn, Miller, Barker, and Button making up the top five spots.

Lap 16 saw Miller continue his march to the front as he took second from Kiehn, with Barker following suit a lap later as he put Kiehn back into the fourth spot. Kiehn's shot at a top five run came to an end on lap 18 with a spin in turn four, setting up the second and final caution of the race.
Scarborough continued to lead at this point, but had to deal with Miller who was looking to grab the point and on lap 22, Miller drove underneath Scarborough and drove off with the lead. Scarborough was now in the clutches of Barker who was also using the bottom line around the speedway to try to grab second.

On lap 27, Barker completed the pass of Scarborough to take the runner up spot and now was closing in on Miller. Barker spent the final laps closing in on Miller but ran out of time as Miller took the $1,000 win with Barker, Scarborough, Mike Walton, and Button rounding out the top five. Filling out the top 10 were Rocco Leone, James Carlson, Casey Pavlick, Glenn Forward, and Geoff VanRiper.

The racing portion of the 2014 season at the Utica-Rome is now complete and the next event on tap will be the Annual Awards Banquet at the Turning Stone Casino and Resort on Saturday, November 29. For more information including any off season news, please log on to www.uticaromespeedway.com or call the speedway office at (315)829-4557.

GATES-COLE INSURANCE AND SUNY CANTON COLE CUP QUICK RESULTS

COLE CUP A-MAIN FINISH (20 LAPS)- STEWART FRIESEN, Jessica Zemken, Steve Poirier, Paul Kinney, Matt Tanner, Danny Varin, Aaron Ott, Sammy Reakes IV, Jason Shultz, Jason Barney, Tommy Wickham, Robbie Stillwagon, Jeff Cook, Davie Franek, Larry Wight, Daryl Ruggles, Cory Sparks, Mike Stelter, Steve Collins, Jordan Thomas, Parker Evans, Dave Just, Kyle Reinhardt, Wayne Johnson, Chuck Hebing, and Dain Naida. DNQ- Shawn Donath, Joe Trenca, Alysha Ruggles, Tyler Graves, Brad Knabb, Jake Muench, Bob Gray, Paul Habeck, Steve Hutchinson, Steve Glover, Dave Axton, James Hanson, Brian Howland, and Scott Just.

602 SPORTSMAN FINISH (20 LAPS)- JACK MILLER, Corey Barker, John Scarborough, Mike Walton, Mike Button, Rocco Leone, James Carlson, Casey Pavlick, Glenn Forward, Geoff Van Riper, Kyle Kiehn, Joseph Buonagurio, Ross Vleck, George Dyer, and Tim Murphy.

COLE CUP HEAT WINNER EINSTEIN CONSTRUCTION GROUP BONUS($100)-Matt Tanner, Larry Wight, Kyle Reinhardt, and Parker Evans

COLE CUP TOP NON QUALIFIER EINSTEIN CONSTRUCTION GROUP BONUS($100)-Joe Trenca and Steve Glover.

FASTEST TIME TRIALER DIRTTRACKDIGEST.COM BONUS($100)-Matt Tanner

LAP MONEY($1,275 total)-Stewart Friesen($350), Matt Tanner($275), Steve Poirier($275), Jessica Zemken($200), Jason Schultz($75),Paul Kinney($75), and Jason Barney($25).

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/stewart-friesen-wins-another-cole-cup-at-utica-rome/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Wins in Closest Finish​*
Kerry Madsen edged Kyle Hirst by .005 seconds to record the closest finish in World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series history on Sunday night at Antioch Speedway.

*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=43&RaceID=6605&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../09/Madsen-Wins-in-Closest-Series-Finish.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Tops Meents Memorial​*
Bryan Clauson claimed the 31 lap POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series portion of the Charlene Meents Memorial at Belle-Clair Speedway Sunday evening.

Kyle Schuett scored his first career POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series victory with a last lap, last corner pass.

When the green flag waved polesitter Colton Cottle would barely edge Spencer Bayston at the line for the early lead on lap one. Piloting the Cottle Flooring-sponsored Esslinger-powered DRC, Cottle would check out leaving Parker Price-Miller battling with Bayston for second.

Just as Cottle came up on lap traffic, the red flag would come out as Mark Chisholm, about to be lapped, got upside down in turn three, collecting Cottle, Bayston, Justin Grant and Price-Miller. Chisholm would be alright and able to restart. The other drivers involved were able to restart, except for Grant and Price-Miller, who would be done for the remainder of the event.

Justin Peck would lead the field back to green in his Duracoat Products-sponsored Esslinger-powered DRC upon inheriting the lead after the red. Peck would take off with Clauson and Zach Daum in tow. On lap 14, Clauson would make the pass stick and take over the lead from Peck. With Clauson comfortably out front, Daum, Peck and Tyler Thomas would all battle for second with plenty of slide jobs to go around.

As Clauson worked his way through lap traffic, the red flag would once again come out on lap 21 as Andrew Felker got tipped over on his side in turn four.

Also involved was Chisholm. All drivers involved were alright and able to continue racing. During the red Terry Babb would overheat and take his Fontana-powered Spike behind the wall to the work area and be done for the evening.

When racing resumed Clauson would power to a dominating lead, checking out from the rest of the field. As Clauson caught lap traffic, Daum and Peck would do their best to catch Clauson, but to no avail as Clauson would claim the checkers to the Charlene Meents Memorial, followed to the line by Daum in second and Peck in third.

"I can't thank everybody that works on this 63 car enough," said Clauson. "They made my job easy. I got a little help there early with that red that took out two or three guys which made it a little bit easier on us. It's an honor to win the Arnie Knepper and now the Charlene Meents. It's a pretty special opportunity to win these races. I love little Belleville."

"We come out of here and we're not tore up, we're not upside down, and we're in one piece," said Daum. "I drove it harder than I ever had before here and we couldn't gain on him, so I just got in a rhythm to finish the race."

"They gave me a good setup and made my job easy," said Peck. "I wish we could have brought home second, I thought we were a little bit better than Zach, but he drove the wheels off it and made less mistakes than we did. I have to give it up to Clauson; he's always fast here, and everywhere."

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Zach Daum, Justin Peck, Tyler Thomas, Michael Pickens, Ryan Chriswell, Tim Siner, Darren Hagen, Colten Cottle, Andrew Felker, Austin Brown, Daniel Robinson, Tyler Robbins, Andy Malpocker, Spencer Bayston, Ross Rankine, Seth Motsinger, Mark Chisholm, Gage Walker, Terry Babb, Justin Grant, Parker Price-Miller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/clauson-tops-meents-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar In Destiny Entry At Fremont​*
Derek Hagar will be in the No. 9w for Destiny Motorsports for the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions events at Fremont (Ohio) Speedway this Friday and Saturday.

"If the weekend goes well we'll race with the World of Outlaws at Kokomo Speedway, Terre Haute Action Track, Eldora Speedway and Lernerville Speedway next week," he said. "We're just taking this race by race and seeing how it goes."

Hagar is coming off his 14th feature victory of the season and his first career winged 305ci win last Friday at Crowley's Ridge Raceway, where he drove for his friend and fellow racer, Justin Carver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/hagar-in-destiny-entry-at-fremont/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haudenschild, Destiny Motorsports Split​*
Destiny Motorsports has made the decision to part ways with driver Jac Haudenschild, effective immediately.

"Our entire team, and family would like to thank Jac and the Haudenschild family for their efforts and work with us during the 2014 season," Destiny Motorsports owner Rick Rogers said. "We felt it would be best for both parties to split ways at this time, and give Jac, and ourselves, ample time to make plans for 2015."

"It was a fun season with Jac, and we are really proud that he was able to give us our first All Star win as a team and put together a really strong performance during Ohio Speedweek, but as of late things have not gone the way the team and driver has hoped and we felt it was a good time to make a change," Rogers added. "We wish the Haudenschild family well and look forward to battling with Jac on the track in years to come."

Haudenschild and Destiny Motorsports currently sit second in the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions national standings. Together they have raced in 56 events this year, picking up three victories, 16 top-five finishes and 22 top-10 finishes.

Destiny Motorsports plans to be in action this weekend when the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions visits Fremont (Ohio) Speedway.

"We still plan to be in Fremont this weekend and we will make announcement when we have a driver lined up," Rogers said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/haudenschild-destiny-motorsports-split/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ogle Leaves Blount Motorsports​*
After a meeting Saturday morning at Eldora Speedway, Blount Motorsports and Billy Ogle Jr. have agreed to part ways.

For the remainder of the season Ogle, who had driven for BMS for over three years and won Southern All Star Series, Southern National and Spring Nationals series championships for the Maryville-based late model team, will be looking for other driving opportunities.

"We had a meeting Saturday morning at Eldora and when it was all said and done it was decided that it would be beneficial for everyone if Billy (Ogle) and Blount Motorsports went their separate ways," said team owner Larry Garner.

"Billy did a good job for us and helped our program over the last three years. I have no doubt he will be able to do that for another team."

For the rest of the year Blount Motorsports will have a number of different drivers in the car as they look for the right driver to become their primary driver in 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/ogle-leaves-blount-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Higgins To Drive DirtFish Subaru In GRC​*
Six-time American rally champion David Higgins will return to Red Bull Global Rallycross at the series' Seattle round, held at DirtFish Rally School Sept. 26-27.

Higgins will enter the event in a DirtFish Rally School sponsored 2014 Subaru WRX STI prepared by Vermont SportsCar. Higgins competes full-time for Subaru Rally Team USA in the Rally America Championship, where he recently secured his fourth consecutive driver's title. In Seattle he will join Subaru Rally Team USA's Red Bull Global Rallycross team comprised of Bucky Lasek and Sverre Isachsen.

"This is something I have been waiting to do for such a long time," explained Higgins. "I'm very grateful to Dirtfish Rally School for the support to make this happen for me. I have four years of frustration to get out of the system after doing many miles testing these amazing cars and helping out on events with the team. I now can finally show up with my helmet and race."

"When we saw an opportunity to support David Higgins and get him in a car for our home GRC event we are hosting in September we had to do it," said Troy Jorgensen of DirtFish Rally School. "Higgins and the whole Subaru team have been friends of DirtFish since the beginning, and we couldn't be more excited.

It will certainly add to the event and bring some thrilling and dynamic racing."
Higgins will also have a familiar voice in his ear as he competes in Seattle, with his longtime rally co-driver Craig Drew serving as his spotter. Drew has worked as Bucky Lasek's spotter for most of this season.

Higgins has worked extensively as a test driver for the Subaru Rally Team USA and has accumulated many miles behind the wheel of the team's GRC cars, but last competed in 2012. He has made four appearances at Red Bull GRC-sanctioned events, including X Games appearances in 2011 and 2012. He took two podium finishes, including a bronze medal in head-to-head competition at X Games in 2011, and a runner-up finish in Colorado in his series debut. While not behind the wheel, Higgins remains a mainstay at Red Bull GRC events, working as a spotter for Subaru teammates Bucky Lasek and Travis Pastrana.

2014 has been a banner year for Subaru Rally Team USA in Red Bull GRC, with three podium finishes in the first six races of the year. Drivers Bucky Lasek and Sverre Isachsen have both set career-best finishes, with Lasek earning a silver medal at X Games Austin in June and Isachsen coming second at The Dirt Track at Charlotte (N.C.) in July. Meanwhile, Higgins has been busy competing in stage rally for the team, where he has won six of seven events and mathematically secured his fourth consecutive Rally America driver's championship with one round remaining.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/higgins-to-drive-dirtfish-subaru-in-grc/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stevie Smith Ties Dad With 16th UNOH All Star Win, Takes Night Before The Tuscarora 50 At Port Royal​*
Stevie Smith held off charges from Danny Holtgraver to win the $5,000 Night Before the Tuscarora 50 at Port Royal Speedway Friday Night. The win was Smith's 16^th career University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions victory, as he has tied his dad, Steve Smith's career series total.

Piloting the Fred Rahmer/Dave Prichard-owned #51 , Smith took the lead from pole-sitter Doug Esh early in the non-stop 30-lapper. Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania driver Danny Holtgraver, who started in the outside front row, challenged Smith several times late in the race, but his car faded in the final laps as Danny Dietrich took second on the last lap.

"I was thinking it was 25 laps," Smith said with a chuckle beside his Miller Chevrolet/Aran Trading/Tru-Line Contractors/Don Ott Engines/Ken's Tire/Durr Enterprises/Engler backed machine.

"It didn't seem that long, but I guess when you are up front and having fun, it doesn't seem like much," continued the New Oxford, Pa. native who now calls Broken Arrow, Ok. home.

Car-owner Fred Rahmer may make the rest of the competition nervous for the 50 lap event Saturday at the Juniata County oval. A $12,000 - or more as there's lap money involved as well - check awaits the winner.

"Stevie did a great job. He did what he had to do, and we hope we can get the car even better tomorrow," said Rahmer.

It was Smith's first UNOH All Star win since 2012 and he became the 16^th different series winner out of 32 events in 2014.

Esh took the early lead over Holtgraver and Smith. The top three ran within three car-lengths of each other at times before entering traffic by lap 7. Smith drove under Holtgraver on lap 8 and worked lapped traffic to perfection to take the lead from Esh on lap 11. Holtgraver would move into second two laps later.

Smith ran the middle and low line with Holtgraver blasting away along the outside fence which propelled him to close rapidly on Smith by lap 17. Holtgraver raced to Smith's outside with five to go.

"I didn't know who it was but I saw someone running the very top," said Smith. "That is where I love to be, but I knew it was time to move down."

Smith stayed glued to the bottom which got faster as the race wore on. Holtgraver made a great run, but he didn't challenge over the final four circuits.

"I just slowed down some more," Smith said. "I hated to do it, but I think we were faster. I could run the top early, but it's a decision I had to make. It could have cost us the race, but we won anyway."

Dietrich, who took a UNOH All Star win at Lincoln Speedway in June, might have been the fastest car at the finish. He passed Esh for third on lap 16 and drove around Holtgraver for the runner-up spot exiting turn two on the last lap.

"We were pretty good," Dietrich said beside his Gary Kauffman Racing/Sandoe's Fruit Market/Mark Bell Trucking/Racers Used Parts Warehouse/Bear Mountain Orchards/Drop of Ink Tattoo and Body Piercing backed #48 . "I didn't think it would go 30 laps. A caution would have been nice. I don't know if we would have had anything for Stevie, but we sure as hell would have given it everything we had." Holtgraver fell to third.

"The car just got worse and worse and worse. It faded bad at the end. I was running as hard as I could but I was hanging it off the turn two fence. I went to the bottom the last lap so I wouldn't wreck and Danny got around me. The tires wore off and I couldn't get the wing back fast enough. I can't wait till tomorrow," said Holtgraver of his Rob Hunter owned, Seneca Energy Corp./DKW Transport/Bonnell's Rod Shop backed machine.

UNOH All Star point leader Dale Blaney came from 10^th to fourth, and Blane Heimbach completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/stev...-night-before-the-tuscarora-50-at-port-royal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Coming Up: Sammy Swindell's Exclusive Interview With OneDirt​*
We're pretty excited about this, so we had to let the cat out of the bag early.

Since announcing his retirement, Sprint Car racing legend Sammy Swindell hasn't granted any interviews or access to the media-until now.

That's right, Sammy Swindell has chosen none other than OneDirt.com to speak out since he dropped the bombshell on the racing world last week that he was retiring effective immediately.

We're busy editing the video from Ben Shelton's interview with Swindell right now and plan to have the full interview up on Friday. But for now we hope this very interesting reaction to one of Shelton's questions will pique your interest.






*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/coming-up-sammy-swindells-exclusive-interview-with-onedirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kulhanek Stars In Louisiana​*
Weather finally held off as a trip to Louisiana brought Ray Allen Kulhanek his second Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Regional victory of the season, leading start-to-finish at the Leesville 171 Speedway.

Channin Tankersley crossed second behind the wheel of the Bruce Griffith, Jr. owned No. 17t after having to jump from the Pearson Motorsports No. 11 due to a crash during hot laps; keeping his championship hopes alive by 101 over Kulhanek. Scottie McDonald grabbed third with Tyson Hall and Jimmy Brooks completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Ray Allen Kulhanek, Channin Tankersley, Scottie McDonald, Tyson Hall, Jimmy Brooks, Chris Sweeney, Klint Angelette, Caleb Martin, Johnny Brown, Mike Walling, John Pate, Ty Johnson, Brandie Jass, Alan Myers, Blake Jenkins, Jacob Lucas, Brandon Berryman, James Cooper, Butch David.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/kulhanek-stars-in-louisiana/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramaker Gets Sixth Frontier Triumph​*
Joe Ramaker picked up his sixth Frontier Regional victory of the year with a late race pass on Jeremy McCune following a restart with two laps to run at the Gallatin Speedway.

Coming from fifth, Ramaker was ultimately chased to the line by Phil Dietz as McCune slipped to finish third. Joe Perry was fourth despite having to weld part of the chassis back in place following his heat.

The top five rounded out with Jerry Brey.

*The finish:*
Joe Ramaker, Phil Dietz, Jeremy McCune, Joe Perry, Jerry Brey, Paxton Lambrecht, Kelly Miller, David Hoiness, Bob Shiplet, Roger Cummings, Leroy Brush, Cliff Nelson Jr., Chris Roberts, Shad Peterson, Trever Kirkland, Damon McCune, John Nelson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ramaker-gets-sixth-frontier-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Warriors Return To U.S. 36 Raceway This Saturday​*
Moving into the final rounds of competition for the Speedway Motors Warrior Region, the final stand-alone event for the Missouri based region takes place this Saturday, September 13 at the U.S. 36 Raceway in Cameron, Mo with the Bob Bestgen Memorial.

The series second appearance of the season at the high-banked oval, Jack Dover raced to victory on June 13 ahead of Jake Martens and Jay Russell.

Coming out of the Labor Day Weekend showdown at the Randolph County Raceway, Jonathan Cornell put the VKCC Motorsports No. 28 to the top of the standings. The third point's leader of the 2014 season, Cornell took over from Jay Russell, who fell to fourth after losing an engine on the first night of competition in Moberly. The two-time and defending Warrior Region champion's advantage currently stands at 29 points over Kyle Bellm.

Randy Hibbs, who led points earlier this season, currently holds third 67 markers behind with Jay Russell and J.R. Topper making the top five.

Saturday, September 13 will see A-Mods and B-Mods in competition as well.

Gates open at 4:00 P.M. (CT) with Hot Laps at 7:00 P.M. (CT). For more information on the U.S. 36 Raceway, log onto http://www.us36raceway.com or call (816) 675-2279.

The final event of the season for the Speedway Motors Warrior Region will be the fourth annual Hockett/McMillin Memorial at the Lucas Oil Speedway in conjunction with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour on September 26 and 27.

Tickets are on sale at http://www.lucasoilspeedway.com.

For continued updates on the Warrior Region of the American Sprint Car Series, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/10/ascs-warriors-returns-to-u-s-36-raceway-this-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Erb Leads Lucas Oil Late Model Series Hard Charger Standings​*
In the chase for the Optima Batteries Hard Charger of the Year award on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, Dennis Erb Jr of Carpentersville, IL holds a slim lead over Jared Landers of Batesville, AR. With five races left to complete in the 2014 season, Erb is looking to earn additional awards at the series year end awards banquet by winning the Optima Batteries Hard Charger of the Year.

Erb, a second generation driver of the famed number 28 Barry Wright Chassis is in his second full season of following the LOLMDS. Erb has one win on the tour and currently sits 9th in the series championship point standings in 2014.

To learn more about Dennis Erb Jr. visit his website at http://www.denniserb.com.

Jared Landers, driver of the number 777 Crop Production Services, Bad Boy Mowers Rocket Chassis, has been putting together some great finishes over the past month. Landers is always exciting to watch with his throttle mashing, high side driving style that has moved him into second place in the Optima Batteries Hard Charger of the Year point standings. Landers currently sits 8th in the series championship point standings and is still looking for his first win on the tour in 2014.

The Optima Batteries Hard Charger of the Year Award will honor the driver that passes the most cars on the series in 2014. That driver will receive a cash award at the series year-end awards banquet, compliments of Optima Batteries. To view the Optima Batteries Hard Charger of the Year point standings visit http://lucasdirt.com/?page_id=47.

Not only is Optima Batteries the title sponsor of the Hard Charger of the Year Award, but they will also be the title sponsor of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series season finale. The Optima Batteries DTWC - Presented by NAPA Auto Parts will take place at Portsmouth Raceway Park in Portsmouth, Ohio on October 16th through 18th. The three day event is the final event for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series 2014 season and will conclude with the 100-lap $50,000 to win feature event on Saturday night October 18th.

Optima Batteries, with corporate offices in Milwaukee, WI, has a 40-year history of technological innovation and engineering. OPTIMA® products offer unstoppable power for extreme enthusiasts and others who require the ultimate in power source batteries. Optima batteries were the first high-performance AGM automotive batteries in existence and revolutionized the industry with the unique SPIRALCELL TECHNOLOGY®. To learn more about Optima Batteries, visit their website at www.optimabatteries.com. Optima batteries can also be found on the social media sites www.facebook.com/optimabatteries and on twitter at www.twitter.com/optimabatteries.

For the latest breaking news about the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, including the 2014 tour schedule, TV schedule, drivers, sponsors and all the information about the series visit the official website at: www.lucasdirt.com.
Follow the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series on the social media outlets at www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and https://twitter.com/l

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/09/erb-leads-lucas-oil-late-model-series-hard-charger-standings/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Frontier Set For Final Showdown At BMP Speedway​*
It's time to crown a champion as the Frontier Region of the American Sprint Car Series readies for the season's final two nights of racing at the Billings Motorsports Park (BMP Speedway) on Friday, September 12 and Saturday, September 13.

Joe Ramaker's season leading six wins has positioned the Ostrich Racing Engines powered No. 98 nicely going into the final two nights of the season with an 89 point buffer over Kelly Miller.

Defending series champion, Phil Dietz, holds the third spot going into the weekend 109 points away from Ramaker, but only 20 away from Miller. Trever Kirkland sits fourth with Jerry Brey completing the top five.

The BMP Speedway has seen the Frontier Region four previous times in 2014 with Ramaker finding victory on June 14 and July 26. Joined by the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour on July 12, Jeff Swindell topped action with Kelly Miller emerging as the most recent winner at the Billings oval on August 16.

Racing in honor of Dan Laber this weekend, both Friday and Saturday will see gates opening at 5:00 P.M. (MT) with races getting underway at 7:00 P.M. (MT).

For more information on the Billings Motorsports Park, log onto http://www.billingsmotorsportspark.com or call 1-888-722-3267.

For continued updates on the Frontier Region of the American Sprint Car Series, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/10/ascs-frontier-set-for-final-showdown-at-bmp-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zeigler Bemoans Missed Upset Bid​*
Before Scott Bloomquist made his last-to-first run to win Saturday's World 100 A-Main, there was another driver who charged through the field in the finale of Eldora Speedway's crown jewel event.

Storming forward from his 21st starting spot, Mason Zeigler of Chalk Hill, Pa., put on a show of his own in the prestigious DIRTcar UMP-sanctioned race, only to reach a disappointing end when he tangled with Dale McDowell while battling for the lead on lap 61.

"It's just so frustrating," the 22-year-old Zeigler said after his bid for a major upset victory ended in heartbreak. "It's awesome to come here at a race like this and run like we did, but at the same time it really sucks. It just sucks to come that close and have something like that happen."

Zeigler took the blame for the contact that sent his Longhorn Chassis spinning and admitted that it was likely a case of him being overanxious. Indeed, after advancing to second just 46 laps into the 100-lap race, Zeigler easily caught McDowell by lap 50 and appeared to be much quicker than the race's outside polesitter.

At first, Ziegler showed patience in the lead battle, especially when his lap-59 slidejob attempt in turns three and four came up short. He wisely backed out of the move.

He wasn't so prudent two laps later. With a strong run exiting turn two, Ziegler closed in on McDowell down the back straightaway and attempted to drive under the leader with a hard charge into turn three. The bold charge proved disastrous as Zeigler's momentum carried him too far and toward McDowell, who had moved lower on the racetrack after running a higher line for much of the race.

Hoping to avoid hitting McDowell, Ziegler turned left, made slight contact with the inside wall and spun.

"I did all I could to keep from hitting him and actually took myself out," said Zeigler, whose spin also collected third-running Jimmy Mars of Menomonie, Wis. "We were just fighting for the same real estate and it was either I was gonna hit him or hit the wall. I ended up hitting the wall. I didn't want to take him out too; at least one of us got to continue on.

"I should've waited and tried to work him on the top or something, but that's some experience I guess."

While the experience may turn out to serve Ziegler well in the future, it didn't do much to ease the pain of Saturday's disappointing end.

"It's unfortunate," said Zeigler, who was making his first World 100 A-Main start. "It sucks for me and my entire crew and everyone here. We thought we were in contention to win. I don't know if I was using my stuff up too early, but it was good up until that point, for sure. Who knows what would've happened if I had been a little more patient?"

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/ziegler-bemoans-missed-upset-bid/


----------



## Ckg2011

*American Racers For Short Track Super Series​*
The inaugural season for the Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP is far from over, but plans are full-speed-ahead for 2015 and beyond.

In an announcement made at Penn Can Speedway on Tuesday during the fifth event of the six-race series, Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP organizer Brett Deyo revealed a three-year agreement has been reached with American Racer and Lias Tire Company, the regional distributor based in Indiana, Pa. The agreement sets American Racer as the exclusive tire of the Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP for the 2015, 2016 and 2017 seasons.

"This is a huge step forward for the future of our series," Deyo said of the announcement. "This year, we set out as a virtual unknown. Throughout the year, we've proven ourselves to our tracks, drivers and sponsors. Bringing American Racer and Lias Tire on board will be a benefit for all involved."

The Short Track Super Series was launched by Deyo during the 2013-2014 off-season and kicked off with a six-race '14 schedule offering a $10,014 championship from a point fund of more than $23,000. Many national and regional companies signed on to provide contingency support and product awards.

While the Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP has operated under an open tire rule in its inaugural season, American Racer has overwhelmingly been the tire of choice for racers. During the three most recent events - I-88 Speedway in July, Accord Speedway in August and Penn Can in September - the entire modified field opted for American Racer tires.

"Our racers have shown they prefer to use the American Racers when they have the choice," Deyo said. "All of our teams are outfitted with these tires already. Having an existing inventory will save money from the start."
As part of the American Racer-Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP agreement, racers will benefit from a solid point fund, attendance incentives, tire giveaways and other perks.

"This decision was made with the stability of our series and our racers in mind," Deyo said.

Lias Tire, the American Racer distributor for Delaware, Indiana, Maryland, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Virginia and West Virginia, welcomed the opportunity to serve the Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP.

"We are all very excited to be an active participant in the Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP," said Matt Brandle, Lias Tire Sales & Marketing. "We've been watching the series this season and have all been very impressed. It's a positive agreement for all parties."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...american-racers-for-short-track-super-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Looking For A Little History​*
Darrell Lanigan can make history this weekend at Berlin Raceway with the seven-sixteenths-mile oval once again covering its pavement surface with clay for the third annual Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty Weekend Presented by NAPA.

With 15 victories thus far on the 2014 World of Outlaws Late Model Series, the two-time series champion and current points leader enters the national tour's doubleheader weekend needing one more victory to break his own single-season WoO LMS wins record.

If Lanigan's past performance at Berlin is any indication of how he will fare this weekend, there's a good chance that he will indeed break the record with a victory in one or even both of the two programs Berlin has set for Friday and Saturday. The 44-year-old Union, Ky., driver is perfect in two previous trips to Berlin, claiming both the 2012 and 2013 Down & Dirty A-Mains.

"That would be pretty cool," Lanigan said of the idea of breaking the record he set in 2012 en route to his second WoO LMS championship. "Anytime you can break a record, especially beating your own record, it's pretty neat. To get 15 wins on the season is definitely pretty awesome, but I'd always like to get more."

Lanigan will have two chances break the record this weekend with the event being ran as two complete programs for the first time. After being staged as a single two-day, $20,000-to-win race in its first two years, the event has been split into an $8,000-to-win program on Friday featuring a 35-lap A-Main and a $12,000-to-win program on Saturday with a 65-lap A-Main.

Whatever the format, Lanigan enjoys visiting Berlin Raceway. As shown in his previous results, the sprawling track fits his driving style and suits his Club 29 Race Car very well.

"The place races good. You can usually race all over it and it's a pretty neat place to go to," Lanigan said "Our program fits well with the big tracks like that. We definitely should run well up there this weekend."

One thing that could also work in Lanigan's favor is his substantial advantage in the WoO LMS standings. At 284 points ahead, Lanigan needs only to start each of the four remaining A-Mains to clinch his third series title.

Knowing the championship is essentially locked up, Lanigan doesn't have to race conservatively in order to protect his points lead and can instead go out and drive as hard as he needs to try to win each race, which is exactly what he plans to do in the tour's final four races.

"All we have to worry about is going out to win every race," said Lanigan, who also owns the record for most career WoO LMS wins at 68 victories. "I think that shows. We've won 15 races so far and hopefully we'll win four more. We just go out every week trying to win races."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/lanigan-looking-for-a-little-history/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Investigation Into Ward's Death Complete​*
The Ontario County Office of Sheriff has completed its investigation into the death of Kevin Ward Jr., who was killed on Aug. 9 at Canandaigua Motorsports Park after being struck by a sprint car driven by three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup Series champion Tony Stewart.

According to a statement by Ontario County Sheriff Philip C. Povero, the results of the investigation have been submitted to the Ontario County District Attorney's Office for review. Included in the results is a forensic video enhancement recently received from the New York State Police Laboratory in Albany, N.Y.

The District Attorney's Office will make a statement next week regarding the results of the investigation and what actions, if any, will be taken.

Stewart was competing in the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints event at the half-mile dirt oval when he was involved in an on-track incident with Ward while attempting to pass him. After Ward's car came to rest, Ward exited his car and ran onto the track in an apparent effort to confront Stewart and was struck by the No. 14 as it passed by. Ward was taken from the track and transported to a local hospital, where he was pronounced dead upon arrival.

Stewart skipped the next three NASCAR Sprint Cup Series events in the wake of the incident, making his return to competition two weeks ago at Atlanta Motor Speedway in Hampton, Ga. Stewart read a statement to the media at Atlanta Motor Speedway following his return and has not spoken publicly about the incident since.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...scar/investigation-into-wards-death-complete/


----------



## Ckg2011

*4-Crown Nationals coming September 20​*
Only 54 points separate the top-three in USAC's Silver Crown standings entering the upcoming September 20 "4-Crown Nationals" at the Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio.

The "4-Crown" will offer 66 points, so the title could still be up for grabs in the series finale on October 11 at the New York State Fairgrounds in Syracuse.

Kody Swanson of Kingsburg, Calif. scored his fourth win of the year in Sunday's "Tony Bettenhausen 100″ at the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield. He won the pole in the Radio Hospital Maxim/Hampshire and never trailed, finishing a half-lap ahead of runner-up Tracy Hines.

The point battle was affected only minimally, with second-place Hines and third-place Bobby East unable to close in on Swanson. Hines finished second and East third at the checkered flag, with A.J. Fike fourth and Chris Windom fifth. Sixteen of the 24 starters were still running at the finish of the 100 mile race.

Swanson became the fifth driver to score a fourth victory during a single Silver Crown campaign. Jack Hewitt won six in 1986, while J.J. Yeley won four in 2003. Gary Bettenhausen also won four in 1980 and Dave Steele accomplished the same feat in 2005.

2014 USAC Silver Crown Standings:1-Kody Swanson-483, 2-Tracy Hines-456, 3-Bobby East-429, 4-Chris Windom-361, 5-Jerry ***** Jr.-303, 6-Jacob Wilson-269, 7-A.J. Fike-263, 8-Dave Darland-233, 9-Caleb Armstrong-228, 10-Shane Cockrum-213.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/11/4-crown-nationals-coming-september-20/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Midgets At Jacksonville And Spoon River This Weekend​*
Both the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midgets and the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micros are scheduled to run at Jacksonville Speedway in Jacksonville, IL on Friday, September 12th for the Herb Barlow Memorial.

The ¼ mile high-banked oval previously hosted one POWRi event this season on April 25th, with Christopher Bell taking the win in the midgets and Joe B. Miller finding victory in the micros. Friday will be an action packed event that fans will not want to miss, as the MOWA Sprint Car Series will also be running at Jacksonville Speedway that night as well.

Current Lucas Oil POWRi Midget Series points leader Zach Daum
Following Friday night at Jacksonville Speedway, the midgets will visit Spoon River Speedway on Saturday, September 13th for the Tom Knowles Memorial. POWRi traditionally only visits the 3/8 mile clay high-banked oval once per year. However, drivers and fans look forward to the single trip to the Canton, IL track all year long. Last year, fans saw Christopher Bell become the first driver since 1996 to sweep both the midget and sprint car features at the Tom Knowles Memorial. Fans will get the chance to see if a double-duty driver can pull off the same feat this year, as the MOWA Sprint Car Series will also visit Spoon River Speedway on Saturday night.

Current 2014 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Point Standings (Top 10): 1. Zach Daum (3370) 2. Christopher Bell (2930) 3. Darren Hagen (2905) 4. Tyler Thomas (2610) 5. Andrew Felker (2565) 6. Tanner Thorson (2470) 7. Parker Price-Miller (2300) 8. Jake Blackhust (2300) 9. Austin Brown (2075) 10. Daniel Robinson (1970)

Current 2014 POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Point Standings (Top 10): 1. Jeremy Camp (1900) 2. Aaron Andruskevitch (1895) 3. Nathan Benson (1820) 4. Joe B. Miller (1610) 5. Joey Wirth (1490) 6. Jason Harms (1265) 7. Jake Neuman (1220) 8. Matt Ponder (1030) 9. Frank Flud (1020) 10. Kyle Schuett (925)

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/11/powri-midgets-at-jacksonville-and-spoon-river-this-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws On Display At Clay County Fair​*
Clay County Fair Speedway hosts the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series this Friday following an extensive trip along the West Coast.

The 3/8-mile track welcomes the premier sprint car series for The Arnold Motor Supply Shootout with associate sponsors Bob's Bike Shop, H&N Chevrolet, Vanderhaag's and Justice Brothers. It will mark the eighth straight year with a World of Outlaws race at the fairgrounds.

*World of Outlaws*

"With the fair there and the crowds they normally get, it's definitely a place you look forward to," Kraig Kinser said. "It's a nice facility and a nice atmosphere."
The racing is pretty good as well.

"When it gets feature time it seems like it's a pretty racy track," Kinser said.

Current World of Outlaws championship points leader Donny Schatz has won a series-best four races at Clay County Fair Speedway, including the last two events.

Brad Sweet, Craig Dollansky, Jac Haudenschild and Jason Meyers have also visited Victory Lane.

*INFORMATION -*

*WHO:* World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series

*WHAT:* The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, which features open-wheel, 900-plus horsepower race cars, travels the country for more than 90 races at more than 50 dirt tracks in 24 states and three Canadian provinces

*WHERE:* Clay County Fair Speedway in Spencer, Iowa

*WHEN:* Friday, Sept. 12

*TIMES:* Pits open at 2 p.m.; Main gates open at 4 p.m.; Racing scheduled for 7:30 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/11/outlaws-on-display-at-clay-county-fair/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nebraska Cup Belongs To Brian Brown​*
The Nebraska Cup offered a $5,000 prize to the winner and Brian Brown swooped in and claimed the winner's check on Sunday night with the Speedway Motors Midwest Region at the famed Eagle Raceway.

A red on the start followed by a pair of cautions; fourth starting Brian Brown shot to the point and never looked back in a race riddled with cautions. Brown's 11th win of the season on a track that saw the preferred line around the top, the win is Brown's third with the Midwest Region in 2014 and fourth in ASCS competition.

The podium was rounded out with Jack Dover and Danny Lasoski. Jay Russell and Tony Bruce Jr. completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Brian Brown, Jack Dover, Danny Lasoski, Jay Russell, Tony Bruce Jr., Jason Johnson, Brandon Hanks, Billy Alley, Don Droud Jr., Ryan Roberts, Cody Ledger, Wyatt Burks, Stu Snyder, Josh Baughman, John Klabunde, Toby Chapman, Gage Dorr, Jason Martin, Tyler Drueke, Trevor Grossenbacher.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/nebraska-cup-belongs-to-brian-brown/


----------



## Ckg2011

[







*Deery Race At Farley Rained Out​*
Friday's Yankee Dirt Track Classic program, including the Deery Brothers Summer Series show, at Farley (Iowa) Speedway has been rained out.

The Friday event for touring IMCA Late Models will not be rescheduled.

Saturday's program is still on as scheduled, headlined by a $7,500 to win, minimum $500 to start Deery Series feature.

IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds following the XSAN Hawkeye Dirt Tour race for $2,000 to win on Saturday.

Racing follows 6:30 p.m. hot laps on Saturday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/deery-race-at-farley-rained-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Stops WoO LMS At Berlin​*
Friday's opening round of the third annual Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty Weekend Presented by NAPA has been cancelled due to inclement weather at Berlin Raceway, cutting the track's World of Outlaws Late Model Series doubleheader weekend to a single race on Saturday.

Saturday's program will run as planned at the seven-sixteenths-mile dirt-covered pavement oval with a complete slate of WoO LMS time trials, heat races, last-chance qualifiers and a 65-lap A-Main paying $12,000 to the winner.

Friday's event will not be made up.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...aws-late-models/rain-stops-woo-lms-at-berlin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Repeats As IMCA Late Model Champ​*
At the rate he's going, Justin Kay won't have to make room in the trophy case.

He'll have to build another one.

On the strength of a division record 24 feature wins, Kay repeated as IMCA's national late model champion. He earns a $5,500 share of the $21,300 point fund to be paid to top 20 finishers in national standings that become official on Sept. 29.

From Wheatland, Kay finished with the maximum possible 820 points, a dozen more than runner-up Todd Cooney of Des Moines.

"We raced more this year and got a lot of wins early," said Kay, who received 20 bonus points as champion at Dubuque Speedway and also paced the points at Davenport Speedway. "It seemed like we couldn't do anything wrong at Dubuque. We thought last year was a dream for us when we won eight in a row. We won nine in a row at one point this year."

"It's cool to get 820 points, the most you can get," added Kay, also a four-time winner and point leader in the Deery Brothers Summer Series.

Second in the standings for a fourth straight year, Cooney won 19 features, including his career 200th this season.

The two-time national king raced to track championships at Hamilton County Speedway in Webster City and Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa along with the Sunday Series title and his career eighth Allstar Performance Iowa State crown. He got 12 bonus points for the Hamilton County prize.

Completing the top five in points were 13-time winner Mike Murphy Jr. of Colona, Ill., Ryan Griffith of Webster City and Tyler Bruening of Decorah.

Murphy won the Illinois State title for the second time along with the track title at Quad City Speedway in East Moline, Ill. Rookie of the year John Emerson of Waterloo was a three-time feature winner and finished 11th in the national standings.

Also winning track championships were Griffith at the Iowa State Fairgrounds Speedway in Des Moines; Bruening at Farley Speedway; Curt Martin at his hometown Independence Motor Speedway; Brian Beaudry of Wheatland at Jackson County Speedway in Maquoketa; Melvin Zeitner of Bellevue, Neb., at Shelby County Speedway in Harlan and Andy Eckrich of Oxford at West Liberty Raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/kay-repeats-as-imca-late-model-champ/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dunn Defends Mohawk Turf​*
Billy Dunn didn't just pick up the win on Friday night at Mohawk Int'l Raceway; he left his competition in the dust.

Dunn, a three-time Modified track champion at Mohawk, raced his way from sixth place to first place in the 75-lap DIRTcar 358-Modified Series feature, lapping all but eight cars.

"We've just been really good here all year. We've really hit on a package that, when the track gets slick here, our car really comes to life," said the Watertown, N.Y. driver. "I was a little worried when we started the race, I thought the track wasn't going to come to us, but right around lap 20 it did. I knew if I could at least get to the front, I would have a good shot at winning."

After making the fastest lap in time trials and winning his heat, Dunn redrew the sixth starting spot. Luke Whetteker, of Iroquois, Ontario, and Pete Britten, of Brisbane, Queensland, Australia, started on the front row.

Dunn was advancing quickly, successfully passing Whitteker in third on lap three. The leaders quickly reached traffic on Mohawk's 2/5-mile oval, and Dunn made his move around Sheppard, who was slowed by a lapped car, in lap 11.

By lap 18, Dunn was racing wheel-to-wheel with Britten for the lead. He made the pass just as the yellow flag waved and restarted on the pole.

Keeping the top spot off the first and only restart of the race, Dunn charged ahead and never looked back.

"It was an awesome race," Dunn said. "We didn't really start where we wanted to, but we just picked our way on through and had a really good car that could go wherever we needed it to. Luckily, there weren't a lot of cautions, and we just cruised to the win."

Britten stayed ahead of Sheppard to claim second place in the DIRTcar 358-Modified Series feature race.

"It was fun," Britten said of his mid-race battle with Sheppard for second. "It was good to actually come out ahead of Matt (Sheppard) for once. He passed me, and I was just trying to hang with him and Billy. I started to find my rhythm and I was able to get by him."

Rounding out the top five were Mario Clair, of St. Edmond, Quebec, in third, Sheppard in fourth, and defending DIRTcar 358-Modified Series Champion Erick Rudolph in fifth.

*The finish:*
Billy Dunn, Pete Britten, Mario Clair, Matt Sheppard, Erick Rudolph, Danny O'Brien, David Hebert, Jimmy Phelps, Carey Terrance, Pat Ward, Mat Williamson, Jordan McCreadie, Tom Conklin, Danny Johnson, Stephane LaFrance, John Mulder, Kyle Dingwall, Tyler McPherson, Mark D'Ilario, Mathieu Desjardins, Dexter Stacey, Casey Swamp, David Papineau, Maxime Viens, Bruno Lepage, Brian McDonald, Gage Morin, Alain Boisvert, Lance Willix, Yan Bussiere, Alan Johnson, Bill Mullin, Luke Whitteker, Matt Woodruff

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/dunn-defends-mohawk-turf/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Jr. Banks $10,000 At Tri-City​*
Billy Moyer Jr. banked $10,000 for winning the opening round of the St. Louis Showdown for UMP late models Friday night at Tri-City Speedway.

Moyer started outside the front row and held off eighth-starter Brian Birkhofer to cash the winner's check.

Tim Manville, Jason Feger and Billy Moyer completed the top five.

The St. Louis Showdown moves to Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo., tonight.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer Jr., Brian Birkhofer, Tim Manville, Jason Feger, Billy Moyer, Brian Shirley, Dennis Erb Jr., Ryan Gustin, Randy Korte, Jim Shereck, Bobby Pierce, Gordy Gundaker, Billy Laycock, Paul Schrempf, Brian Dively, Shannon Babb, Jack Sullivan, Michael Kloos, Jared Landers, Dewayne Kiefer, Mark Burgtorf, Scott Henseler, Wendell Wallace, Don Hammer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/moyer-jr-banks-10000-at-tri-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Too much rain at U.S. 36 Raceway​*
Rain fall throughout the week at the U.S. 36 Raceway in Cameron, Mo. has forced raced officials with the Speedway Motors Warrior Region to call off events scheduled for Saturday, September 13, 2014. ASCS officials have stated the race will no be rescheduled.

The Speedway Motors Warrior Region races next at the Hockett/McMillin Memorial on September 26 and 27 at the Lucas Oil Speedway.

For continued updates on the Warrior Region of the American Sprint Car Series, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/13/too-much-rain-at-u-s-36-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana loves Deer Creek Speedway​*
Joey Saldana's track record at Deer Creek Speedway is phenomenal.

Saldana has two wins and four top fives in as many races at the high-banked track, which hosts the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series this Saturday for the annual Asgrow/DeKalb Clash at the Creek.

"I love running Deer Creek," Saldana said. "We've had a lot of success there.

I'm definitely looking forward to running there again and hopefully we can continue to run up front."

Saldana claimed the first two World of Outlaws events at the track in 2009 and 2010 before he missed the race in 2011. He then finished third in 2012 and fifth last season.

"It's got a good shape to it and it has a lot of banking," he said. "They also have a great fan turnout."

Steve Kinser, Craig Dollansky and Ian Madsen have also been victorious at Deer Creek Speedway during the Asgrow/DeKalb Clash at the Creek.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/12/saldana-loves-deer-creek-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hafertepe Jr. Shines At Texas Motor Speedway​*
Mother Nature tried, but a little rain wasn't enough to stop the opening night of the Port-a-Cool U.S. Dirt Track National Championship as Sam Hafertepe, Jr. picked up his fourth Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour A-Feature win of the season, and sixth overall with the national arm of the American Sprint Car Series.

Along with the $3,000 winner's purse, Sam also took home Port-a-Cool Cyclone 3000, a Charlie 1 Horse Hat, and a custom painted commemorative Helmet.

His first win at the Texas Motor Speedway Dirt Track, the Sunnyvale, Texas shoe walked to a 5.280 second advantage at the checkered flag, "I'll tell you what, there isn't a better car out there than that one right there," said Hafertepe when asked about his performance. "The last few laps, it got a little edgy coming off of four. I kind of used my tires up because I was driving the dog **** out of that thing, but it was worth it though to get the win tonight."

Drawing the fourth spot for the night's 25 lap A-Feature, Hafertepe jumped to third on the start; giving chase to Danny Jennings and race leader Kevin Ramey. Pulling to second on Lap 10, Hafertepe trailed by a half straight-a-way on Ramey as the red flag flew on Lap 13 for Johnny Herrera who went upside down in turn four. Herrera was okay and was scored nineteenth.

Back to green, Hafertepe wasted no time diving to the lead in turn one. Clearing the nose of Ramey's No. 7m, Kevin dropped to the center line to drive past the Lone Star Speedway No. 15h going into turn three. Swapping lines into the turn, Hafertepe again threw the slide job; this time sticking the cushion for the lead exiting the fourth turn.

Leaving Kevin Ramey, who had been fighting a waning tire since the red flag, the Ft. Worth, Texas driver held off Danny Jennings, but low pressure in the left rear of the No. 7m finally took its toll as the Hoosier shredded entering turn one. Doing a masterful job of keeping the car upright and out of traffic, the caution flew as Kevin came to a rest exiting turn two. Kevin was scored seventeenth.

On the restart, there was no challenge for Sam Hafertepe, Jr.

Danny Jennings crossed second for his best finish with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour in 2014. Fresh off a victory at the Jackson Nationals, eighth starting Matt Covington crossed third with Stevie Smith from tenth taking the last pass into Saturday night's A-Feature. Jason Johnson completed the top five.

Jeff Swindell was sixth with Sean McClelland seventh from thirteenth. Brad Loyet climbed 14 spots to earn the night's KSE Hard Charger of the Race with Channin Tankersley from twentieth to ninth. Ray Allen Kulhanek completed the top ten.

In the championship battle, Brad Loyet continues to lead with Jeff Swindell and Jason Johnson now tied for second sitting 86 points back. The win moved Sam Hafertepe, Jr. to fourth only 90 points out with the crash costing Herrera a spot to slip to fifth now 121 points back.

The Port-a-Cool U.S. Dirt Track Championship brought 39 drivers for the Friday prelim. Five Heat Races went to Danny Jennings, Scottie McDonald, Jeff Swindell, Aaron Reutzel, and Sam Hafertepe, Jr. A pair of B-Features went to Tim Crawley and Dustin Morgan. Tony Bruce, Jr. took a provisional into the A-Feature.

The Port-a-Cool U.S. Dirt Track Championship continues on Saturday, September 13, 2014 with gates opening at 4:00 P.M. (CT). and races beginning at 8:00 P.M. (CT). For updates and information on events at the Texas Motor Speedway, log onto http://www.texasmotorspeedway.com.

For continued updates on the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/13/hafertepe-jr-shines-at-texas-motor-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kraig Kinser Back in Victory Lane​*
With the lights of the Ferris wheel shining in the distance and the sounds of midway games just beyond the grand stand, Kraig Kinser scored his first World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season at the Clay County Fair Speedway's Arnold Motor Supply Shootout on Friday night.

Kinser got the break he needed as the Outlaws turned lap 13 at the 3/8 mile track. Brad Sweet, who had led every lap up to that point, was battling a loose racecar and it nearly got the best of him coming off of turn four. Sweet got sideways and dove to the bottom of the track as he fought to save his car.

"I saw him crossed up," Kinser said. "I was trying to check up, check up because I saw him come across the track. I saw him loose there - I kind of thought he was going to come up and get us."

Sweet recovered but not before slipping back to fourth place. In the meantime, Kinser, Kerry Madsen and Joey Saldana all got around him.

"I know Brad's probably feeling pretty bad, but I'll take it any way I can get it," Kinser said in victory lane.

After struggling through the early and mid-portion of the 2014 season, Kinser said he was happy to score the win for his Steve Kinser Racing, Mesilla Valley Transportation team.

"We've been good since right before Knoxville," Kinser said. "We've been pretty quick, just unfortunate west coast swing - a victim of circumstances a little bit. It felt good after Knoxville to have a top-ten and keep the momentum rolling. We just struggled in the beginning of the year and through the middle part it got pretty tough there for a while. To hit one this late in the year, I'll take it."

Kinser's win makes him the 22nd different winner of the 2014 season. It is also his 16th career World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win.

Sweet took the green flag of the A main on the pole with Kinser to his outside. As the Outlaws completed lap one, Kinser slipped back to third after Madsen got around him right away. Madsen and Kinser battled through the first ten laps. As the two cars hit lapped traffic, Kinser found his way around Madsen.

"I got by Kraig and kind of sailed in behind Brad to deal with Brad later and then Kraig drove back around me in one and two," Madsen said. "All the while I thought I was going to be able to battle back. I just couldn't get through the lapped traffic and Kraig did a great job getting around Steve and building a nice, comfortable gap."

With Sweet's slide back, Madsen looked for an opportunity to get around Kinser in his American Racing Custom Wheels car and take over the lead. Behind him though, Saldana inched closer.

"In the last five laps we were just racing there," Madsen said. "Joey actually showed his nose to me off of two so I thought it is what it is and if the opportunity presents itself."

At one point, as Madsen and Saldana battled through the closing laps of the feature, which was caution free, Saldana got around, briefly taking over the second spot. The move was short lived.

As Saldana stood in victory lane following his third place finish in the 30-lap feature, a green puddle of coolant formed underneath his Motter Equipment car.

"We've actually had some bad luck here lately. Some flat tires and a fuel line coming loose. Tonight something went through the radiator," Saldana said. "I'm just happy we finished and finished on the podium. That's a good solid run for us. It was good for us all tonight. Hopefully we can continue this tomorrow and on to the rest of the season."

In the race for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship, Donny Schatz extended his lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 206 points. Paul McMahan remains in third, 312 points out of the lead.

Schatz was the recipient of the KSE Hard Charger Award Friday night after advancing five positions to finish in sixth. It was his 13th Hard Charger Award of the season, the most of any driver.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series next returns to action on Saturday night at the ASGROW/DEKALB Clash at the Creek at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn. The Outlaws then head east to take on Kokomo (Ind.) Speedway on Sept. 16 and the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track on Sept. 17.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...014/09/Kraig-Kinser-Back-in-Victory-Lane.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Exclusive Interview With Sammy Swindell After His Bombshell Retirement Announcement​*
In late August of lat month Sammy Swindell shocked the racing world when he announced out of the blue that he was retiring.

Swindell is a legend in Sprint Car racing, and nobody thought he could race forever. But the shock was that the man known as Slammin' Sammy announced his retirement EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY. Right there in the middle of the racing season.

That, obviously, left many fans and racers alike scratching their heads. And Sammy being Sammy, he wasn't really concerned about a big farewell tour or even talking to the many media outlets that came knocking on his door looking for more information. As far as we know, Sammy only did a small radio interview after his retirement announcement.

Until now.






*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/exclusi...-after-his-bombshell-retirement-announcement/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hannagan, Horstman Take Canadian Nationals Prelims​*
106 drivers signed in to race in the Burger Barn Night Before the Nationals at Ohsweken Speedway on Friday night. Randy Hannagan, Jared Horstman, Kyle Patrick, Mitch Brown, Ryan Hunsinger, and Karl Sault visited Mobil 1 Victory Lane.

1. 22h Randy Hannagan (1)
2. 2m Dustin Daggett (8)
3. 8b Alain Bergeron (2)
4. 17h Hud Horton (3)
5. 87 Jason Barney (12)
6. 87r Ryan Linder (6)
7. 14h Jim Huppunen (10)
8. 51h Bryan Howland (11)
9. 5d Dave Dykstra (7)
10. 123 Yan Bilodeau (13)
DNF. 5m Brad Malloy (4)
DNF. 42w Rick Wilson (15)
DNF. 33k Kyle Patrick (14)
DNF. 28fm Steve Poirier (5)
DNS. 01 Kyle Fraser (9)

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/13/hannagan-horstman-take-canadian-nationals-prelims/


----------



## Ckg2011

*High Five for McMahan​*
Cold temperatures might have hung over Deer Creek Speedway Saturday night for the ASGROW/DEKALB Clash at the Creek, but the action on track was hot, as Paul McMahan battled through lapped track and held off David Gravel to score his fifth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"I'll tell you what, (my crew chief) Barry Jackson and everyone else with the CJB Motorsports car gave me a great car tonight. I was a little concerned starting on the bottom there on the original start and was able to slide up in front of David there," McMahan said.

McMahan started on the pole with Gravel in second. As the green flag fell on the feature, the two battled for the lead. As they dove into turn one, Gravel and McMahan made contact.

"He had a big run there and got into the back of me a little bit but it's just hard racing that we're doing out here," McMahan said.

The two drivers drag raced down the backstretch with the advantage to McMahan as they entered three and four. Gravel dove low as McMahan took the middle and when they hit the front stretch, Gravel did a wheelie and McMahan led the first lap.

Just as the field completed the first lap a wreck involving Davey Heskin left the driver on his roof on the exit of turn two. He was Ok.

When they returned to green, McMahan chose the outside for the restart, something he would do again following cautions on laps 19 and 32.

"I tried to use the top as my advantage," McMahan said. "I tried to roll down the hill a little bit and I can control the restarts there being the leader. David was trying to run me up the race track and keep me in the dirty stuff so I just kind of let him go out in front of me and as soon as he got in front of me I took off and left him sitting there."

McMahan hit lapped traffic on lap eight and spent much of night battling through it. "You never know how far out in front you are. I was having a hard time getting through lapped cars because it was tough and the track got real slick. I was good through the middle but I would blow the tires off on exit."

Gravel, who set a new track record of 11.416 in scoring his 10th quick time of the season earlier in the night, worked on different lines throughout the feature. As the field fought its way through lapped traffic in the closing laps, Gravel closed the gap on McMahan.

"It was really good on the bottom of three and four," Gravel said. "The car stayed pretty consistent the whole time. I was good on the bottom or the top - it didn't really matter where I ran."

Then, on lap 32, the right rear tire of Joey Saldana, who was running third at the time and threatening Gravel's second place perch, shredded as the driver hit the front stretch. A subsequent caution eliminated McMahan's lead and gave Gravel one last shot at it as Kerry Madsen, now in third, and Craig Dollansky in fourth looked to make moves.

McMahan held the lead on the single file restart and cruised to his fifth win of the season with Gravel in second, Madsen in third and Dollansky in fourth. He maintains his third place position in the championship points standings, 293 out of the lead.

In victory lane, McMahan thanked his CJB Motorsports team owners Chad and Jenn Clemens for their support of him and the team.

Gravel, who ultimately came home second, almost did not make it in his Roth Motorsports car.

"After that last caution the car acted really funny," Gravel said. "I wish the green flag would have kept going there but to finish in second with a hole in the right rear, I'm glad it wasn't 40 laps."

Madsen, who battled forward from a 10th place starting position in his American Racing Custom Wheels car, held off Dollansky in the closing laps to finish on the podium.

"The track was extremely tricky though because you really wanted to be aggressive on the entry of the corner but every time you did, you would find a hole you couldn't see," Madsen said. "The track was really exciting. There were a couple of grooves around, like the middle of four. There was plenty of stuff to hit your marks and we had a pretty exciting race&#8230; Couldn't be more happy with the team."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series heads to Kokomo (Ind.) Speedway on Sept. 16 to make up a rainout from earlier this season. The series then heads to the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track on Sept. 17.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/09/High-Five-for-McMahan.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bergman Tames Texas Motor Speedway Sirt​*
The Port-a-Cool U.S. Dirt Track National Championship added a new name to the list of winners on Saturday night as Washington's Seth Bergman topped the field for his second Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour win of the 2014 season.

"We've been coming here the past three years looking at these things drooling on them and going back to the hot shop in the summer wishing we had one.

I was talking with my crew guy Ryan, saying how cool it would be to get one these from y'all and bring it to the shop. I'm just so happy for people like you, doing things like this to give back to us racers. It means a lot," commented Seth as he was presented with his Port-a-Cool Cyclone 3000, along with Hat, Helmet, and $4,000 check.

Working into the night's redraw through his Heat Race, Seth drew the sixth starting spot for the night's 30 lap feature event. Racing into fourth by lap five, the race for the lead was the focus as Friday night's winner; Sam Hafertepe, Jr. worked on running down Jeff Swindell.

Taking the point on Lap 9 with a low line pass exiting turn four, Hafertepe was soon the target of the Corridor Electric No. 23 as Bergman advanced to the runner up spot on Lap 12. Working into heavier traffic, the pair raced side-by-side into turn one on Lap 16 with Bergman taking the low line.

"Sam's been awfully tough and he did everything he could do there. He got to the lead quick and waited for the rubber to come and luckily we were racing in traffic there and by chance, I went to the bottom in one and two to get a lapped car and I felt something down there and I knew it was going to be there, I just hoped he didn't see it in time before I got there."

Putting a straight-a-way on the field, the caution waved on Lap 24 for Aaron Reutzel who lost a tire. The caution flew again on Lap 28 as Stevie Smith ended up parked on the exit of turn four. Giving Hafertepe chances to pick off the three slower cars that had accumulated between the two, it still wasn't enough as Seth cross the stripe 1.762 seconds ahead of Sam Hafertepe, Jr.

Lucas Oil ASCS points leader, Brad Loyet came from ninth to third with Johnny Herrera rebounding from a flip on Friday night to finish fourth. After leading the first eight laps, Jeff Swindell settled for fifth.

Channin Tankersley raced from thirteenth to sixth with Matt Covington seventh. Travis Rilat from eighteenth was eighth with Zach Chappell from nineteenth to ninth. Tony Bruce, Jr. completed the top ten.

The race for the season ending $60,000 champion's check still finds Brad Loyet leading by 83 markers. A win and a runner up moved Sam Hafertepe, Jr. to the second spot with Jeff Swindell slipping to third 96 points back from Loyet. 
Jason Johnson fell to fourth following a fourteenth place finish in the A-Feature with Johnny Herrera currently fifth.

Night two of the Port-a-Cool U.S. Dirt Track National Championship saw 38 drivers checking in with four Heat Races going to Aaron Reutzel, Kevin Ramey, Seth Bergman, and Tony Bruce, Jr. B-Features went to Patrick Stasa and Travis Rilat.

The Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real heads to the I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb. on Friday, September 19 and Saturday, September 20 for the Casey's General Store Fall Brawl III, featuring a shot at a $50,000 bonus for any driver who can sweep the weekend.

For continued updates on the American Sprint Car Series, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/bergman-tames-texas-motor-speedway-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Wins 'Down & Dirty 65′​*
Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., maintained his perfect record at Berlin Raceway with a $15,000 victory in Saturday's third annual Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty 65 Presented by NAPA A-Main.

With his16th World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season, Lanigan, 44, of Union, Ky., broke his own single-season wins record on the national tour and ensured that the he needs only to enter the season-ending World of Outlaws World Finals Nov. 6-8 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte to clinch his third WoO LMS championship.

"We broke a record and that's definitely something to be proud of," said Lanigan, who broke the record he set in his championship-winning season in 2012. "And to be the only winner of this event is definitely special, too."

Advancing from the fourth starting spot, Lanigan battled back and forth with polesitter Jeep Van Wormer of Pinconning, Mich., for the lead early in the 65-lap race before taking command for good when Van Wormer ran into trouble as the two leaders raced through slower traffic on lap 13.

Slipping too high in turns three and four, Van Wormer tagged the wall and slowed directly in front of Lanigan's Club 29 Race Car, causing Lanigan to get into the back of Van Wormer's Rocket Chassis. The contact sent Van Wormer spinning as Lanigan continued running and assumed the lead.

"I have to apologize to Jeep," Lanigan said of his involvement in the lap-13 accident. "It looked like he got up in the wall and then he kind of came back down. We had a head of steam coming in there and got into him. It wasn't nothing on purpose."

Tim McCreadie of Watertown, N.Y., drove his Rocket Chassis from the 12th starting spot to briefly challenge Lanigan midway through the race before fading and settling for second at the finish. Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga., also pressured Lanigan through the race's middle stages before dropping to third at the finish in his Capital Race Car.

Rick Eckert of York, Pa., recovered from a lap-33 flat tire to finish fourth in the Rocket Chassis house car, while Scott Bloomquist of Mooresburg, Tenn., drove his Sweet-Bloomquist Race Car to a fifth-place finish in a race slowed by six cautions.

After taking second on a lap-41 restart, McCreadie appeared to have a car capable of challenging Lanigan for the victory. But Lanigan's car improved through the race's closing stages as McCreadie began to struggle with the handle on his own machine.

"I was having trouble steering from the center off," McCreadie said. "We're working on a lot of new things, trying to get better. I swear if we could just perfect it from the center out we'd have something special. I had to manhandle it a little bit and it's hard to be consistent like that."

Van Wormer was aiming to become the second home-state driver to win in three WoO LMS events in Michigan this season, but his bid for his third-career series victory was denied by the lap-13 scrape with the wall that led to the tangle with Lanigan. Van Wormer remained in the race after the incident but eventually dropped out on lap 20 in finishing 19th.

While he acknowledged his own mistake spurred the accident, Van Wormer felt Lanigan could have avoid making contact.

"I got my right-rear into the loose stuff a little bit and I started to spin, but I could have saved it," Van Wormer said. "Lanigan just cleaned me up. I'm sure he could've hit his breaks, but whatever. Our car was really, really good. It's unfortunate because I didn't feel like he needed to punt me."

The first of the race's six cautions appeared for Van Wormer's misfortune. The second yellow waved when Kyle Borgman of Muskegon, Mich., got into the turn-four four on lap 14. Eckert's flat tire caused a lap-33 caution and he slowed again on lap 37 to bring out the fourth yellow. The fifth caution appeared when Chub Frank of Bear Lake, Pa., spun on lap 41, and the final caution was caused by a lap-58 spin by Frank Heckenast Jr. of Frankfort, Ill.

The race was ran on a rugged racing surface that was plagued by wet weather in the days leading up to the event. Thursday's practice was cancelled due to wet track conditions from heavy rain early in the week, and more rain on Friday wiped out the first of the weekend's to WoO LMS program. With the weekend doubleheader cut to just one race, Berlin Raceway officials increased the purse for Saturday's event, boosting the winner's pay from $12,000 to $15,000 and the minimum pay to start the race from $800 to $1,000.

The World of Outlaws Late Model Series concludes its 2014 season with a visit to The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C., for the World of Outlaws World Finals Nov. 6-8. The annual mega-event features two complete programs for the WoO LMS along with season-ending races for the World of Outlaws Sprint Cars and the DIRTcar Big-Block Modifieds.

For more information on the WoO LMS, visit www.worldofoutlaws.com. Fans can also follow the WoO LMS on Twitter at Twitter.com/WoOLateModels and Facebook at Facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws .

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/lanigan-wins-down-dirty-65/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clayton Wins 'Haubstadt Hustler'​*
Daron Clayton is widely considered to be the master of Tri-State Speedway, and he continued to add to his lore with a dominant victory in Saturday's 40-lap "Haubstadt Hustler" co-sanctioned by the Midwest Sprint Car Series. The 11th AMSOIL National Sprint Car win of his career was worth $10,000 to the Sikeston, Missouri native.

Local favorite Kyle Cummins got the jump from outside the front-row as Kevin Thomas, Jr. kept pace early and applied pressure after a handful of laps before a red flag on lap seven.

From there, Cummins and Thomas pulled away as the Cullman, Alabama driver, looking to defend his win in last year's event, moved in on Cummins for the top spot on lap 18. He closed the gap too quickly, though, making contact with Cummins as they entered turn-three and spinning himself around, bringing out the caution.

Clayton, who started 11th, had just moved to the fourth spot before that yellow, and he sat fourth on the restart just before halfway. He disposed of second-running Jerry *****, Jr. and ran down Cummins, who was about to enter lapped traffic. Cummins narrowly held him off for a few laps before being held up by a slower car in the high line on lap 25, allowing Clayton to cut underneath in turn-four with the lead.

A flurry of late yellows slowed Clayton's escape from the field, and the July winner at Tri-State, Robert Ballou, was clawing his way up with each restart. He finally restarted in second with just six laps to go, but Clayton couldn't be touched as he launched off the corner with another popular victory in the Merry Go Round Restaurant - ProGlide Coatings #92 Spike/J&D.

"That was the longest forty laps of my life! It feels awesome to win again here, though. I can't say enough about the group of people around me, supporting me. This is what we come here to do. I knew we had to be good on a long run tonight and pick off cars when we could. It's smoking and I'm not sure how much longer it woulda held up, but it was good enough to get it done tonight," Clayton said.

Ballou came home second in the Blakesley Auto - Hinchman Racing Uniforms #12x Maxim/Ott.

"This is where Daron Clayton is at his best, and we were right there with him.

Hats off to him and his guys. I think we may have had a chance at him, but we started to run low on fuel after the last yellow. I hate running second - especially as we've been lately. It burns me to run second after you get used to winning," Ballou said.

Cummins again found himself on the podium after just missing out on his first National win yet again at his home track in the Vincennes University - Greenwell Auto Body #3c Spike/Cummins.

"It was hooked up in the beginning, and I had to mess with lapped cars quite a bit. I started driving harder as I saw some pressure to my inside. I adjusted quite a bit towards the end and felt like I got it better at the end, but I let Robert slip by me for second. I can't be too upset, but I stand up here behind just one or two guys quite a lot," Cummins said.

***** finished a strong fourth in his first night aboard the Gentry Brothers Racing - Automotive Color & Supply #2x DRC/Ott, while Chase Stockon rounded out the top-five in the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply #32 DRC/Fisher.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/clayton-wins-haubstadt-hustler/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gardner Dominates At Perris Auto Speedway​*
Damion Gardner of Concord, Calif. continues to dominate the AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprint Car action at Perris Auto Speedway, scoring his sixth victory in eight starts at the half-mile oval this year, grabbing Saturday night's 30-lap "Glenn Howard Classic." He passed Mike Spencer on lap 17 and led the rest of the way in his Scott Sales Company Spike/J & D to beat R.J. Johnson, Spencer, Matt Mitchell and Austin Williams.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/gardner-dominates-at-perris-auto-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ogier Takes Australian World Rally Stop​*
Volkswagen Motorsport's Sebastien Ogier won the inaugural Armor All Shootout at the Coates Hire Rally Australia - round 10 of the FIA World Rally Championship.

The current rally leader powered his Polo R WRC to the fastest accumulated time over the four runs of the Hyundai Super Special Stage held in the heart of Coffs Harbour over Friday and Saturday evening.

This achievement saw Ogier awarded with an iconic Aussie trophy in the form of a hand crafted surfboard, which has prompted the Frenchman to try his hand at the coastal pastime.

"To be honest I've always wanted to learn surfing so in the future I will try and ride the board back in France but for now I need to focus on the bigger trophy [Rally Australia victory]," Ogier said.

"The Armor All surfboard is the biggest trophy I've ever received and looks really cool so I'm very happy to win it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/ogier-takes-australian-world-rally-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Generation of Outlaws Taking Aim At Historic Terre Haute​*
*Top four In Points Seeking Their First Victory At Indiana Speedplant​*
Outlaws Gear Up for Terre Haute Sept. 17​
None of the top four drivers in the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship standings have earned a victory at the Terre Haute Action Track, but there's no doubt Donny Schatz, Daryn Pittman, Paul McMahan and Kerry Madsen will be trying to add their name to the track's record book on Wednesday, Sept. 17.

On top of that, Indiana native Steve Kinser, who won four times in a row at the Indiana half-mile oval in 1993 and '94, will be taking aim at one more Terre Haute victory in his final season on the road with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Cars.

Joey Saldana is the last Outlaw winner at Terre Haute, taking the victory on June 4, 2006, and as an Indiana native he can't wait for the series to finally roll its way back there.

"I can't wait," said Saldana, who has five victories and a series-high 22 quick-times this season. "I remember going there quite a bit when I was little because you had to unload in the infield. Growing up, I lived in the Terre Haute infield. It's a great facility. We haven't been there in a long time so hopefully it's a sellout. It's time to go back. The last time we were there was 2006, I can't wait to go back."

The event at Terre Haute caps off a rare late-season Indiana mid-week doubleheader with the series competing the night before at quarter-mile Kokomo Speedway. The Outlaws then exit Terre Haute for Eldora Speedway on Friday, Sept. 19, in Rossburg, Ohio.

DIRTcar UMP Modifieds will join the Outlaws on Sept. 17 at Terre Haute. For tickets and more information about the Terre Haute event, click www.WorldofOutlaws.com or call the ticket hotline at 877-395-8606.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2882-outlaws-gear-up-for-terre-haute-sept-17


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cranston Wins URSS Thriller At Elmwood Park Speedway​*
In what was one of the most exciting races in URSS history, Luke Cranston held on for a hard fought victory to win the 25 lap URSS A feature Saturday night at Elmwood Park Speedway in Norton KS.

The field would be brought to the green by pole setter Jeremy Huish and North Platte Nebraska's John Webster. Webster would outgun the youngster going into turn one and assume the lead for the first three laps before sixth starting Cranston would use the very top of he big ½ mile to overhaul Webster and take the lead on lap 4.

Meanwhile 10th starting Jake Bubak would begin his charge to the front overtaking Webster on lap 8 to begin his pursuit of the high flying Cranston who had built a half straightaway lead over the Colorado hot shoe.

Lap by lap, Bubak would cut into Cranstons lead and by lap 18 would catch Cranston in lap traffic and execute the first of many slide jobs to come in turns three and four to move around Cranston and would lead at the start finish line.

Cranston would return the favor in turns one and two to regain the lead only to have it negated before the lap was completed due to the one and only yellow of the night for a broken hub on the car of Jed Werner.

Bubak would lead the field back to the green over Cranston, Zach Blurton, Brian Herbert and Webster. Things would get wild as Cranston would once again put a slide job on Bubak in turns one and two to regain the lead with Bubak doing the same in three and four. Cranston would turn under him coming out of four to regain the lead at the stripe only to have Bubak slide him again going into turn one and Cranston sliding him back in turns three and four. The pair would wage this battle of slide jobs lap after lap until Cranston would make it stick on the last lap to power his way to victory over Bubak, Blurton, Herbert and Webster.

Heats were one by Bubak and Zach Taylor. Bubak would also claim the Keizer Aluminum Wheels hard charer award coming from his 10th starting spot to finish second.

*A feature results*

1 Luke Cranston
2 Jake Bubak
3 Zach Blurton
4 Brian Herbert
5 John Webster
6 Zac Taylor
7 Jeremy Huish
8 Steven Richardson
9 Ron Hadley
10 Aaron Ploussard
11 Jed Werner - DNF
12 Mike Madden - DNF​
*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/cranson-wins-urss-thriller-at-elmwood-park-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mattox Breaks Through With OCRS Top Prize At Ada​*
Fred Mattox has a love-hate relationship with the Oklahoma Sports Park racetrack.

In 2011 Mattox was leading the feature through the final turn only yards from the checkered flag when he crashed into the outside wall. In 2013 he was again leading the main event when mechanical problems suddenly took him out of the race.

So it was no surprise what was going through his mind when the yellow flag waved with three laps remaining in the 25-lap feature that Mattox had led from the start.

"I thought this is the same situation we had that night in the rain," recalled Mattox thinking back to one of his numerous hard luck adventures. "I thought something stupid was going to happen. Thank goodness it didn't. We were able to close it out."

And that is what Mattox did. When racing resumed the Drumright native pulled away from second place Andrew Deal and this time nothing unexpected happened as the checkered waved. Mattox won the Oklahoma State Championship main event. His first OCRS sprint car victory of the season.

Mattox became the 13th different driver to win an OCRS feature in 2014.

"It is finally nice to pick up a win here," Mattox said. "We have been so close some many times.

"We have had several good runs here. Should have had several wins here. It seems like something stupid always goes wrong.

"We had gears break while running up front, had to race in the rain one night and bleeders coming loose. And to finally get the win."

Mattox started the 20-car main event outside front row and quickly beat pole sitter Perry Pickard into the first turn. Sheldon Barksdale followed into second and gave chase through the first 16 laps.

When Barksdale tried to challenge for the lead midway through the race it was a wake-up call for Mattox.

"I did not know who it was," Mattox said of who was behind him. "Right before that first caution came out Sheldon Barksdale showed me his nose down in (turns) one and two and that told me to get down there and protect it."

Following a restart with 16 laps down Barksdale pulled out with mechanical issues and Deal took over the chase. Deal closed in and made several attempts at the lead, but Mattox held his line for the win. Deal finished second followed by Shane Sellers, Gary Owens and Andy Shouse rounding out the top five.

"The car was great," smiled Mattox speaking of his Maxim chassis which is sponsored by AKL Oilfield Services, Pacer Energy & Marketing, D&J Tank Trucks, Robinson Diesel. "I can't thank dad enough for giving me a good car to get in. And David Stephenson who helps us with the motor program and his Dyno Services. I can't thank our sponsors enough. Without them we would not be out here racing."

Deal was riding on a rail coming from 10th starting position to second.
"He wanted to win that one pretty bad and I did not want to chance us not finishing," Deal said of trying to pass Mattox.

"I caught him then got real loose in three and four. I could have forced the issue and drove a little rough, but I don't like driving like that. I knew I was in the points deal."

Following the lap 22 restart Deal fell back some from Mattox.

"My nose wing broke," said Deal who earned the AmeriFlex Hose and Accessories Hard Charger award for advancing eight positions. "After that I was not as good. Before that I had him."

It was a big night for Deal as he came into the night only seven points behind leader Danny Smith. But Smith was stuck mid-way through the field then did a quick spin on lap 23. The race stayed green as Smith was able to keep racing and finished 15th. Deal now holds the points lead with a 32-point margin heading into the final two shows of the season.

Deal would like to win the Harold Leep Championship Trophy, awarded to the OCRS champion at the annual awards banquet, for his car owner Wade Cagle.

"I really want to win the deal for Wade for putting the car on the track all year," Deal said. "He has really done a lot for us.

"I will be excited to wrap it up at Caney, our hometown."

The B feature provided the most exciting finish of the night as Kenneth Walker passed Kyle Clark on the final turn for the win. Brothers Chance and Kade Morton finished in third and fourth with Cameron Hagin closing out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/mattox-breaks-through-with-ocrs-top-prize-at-ada/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Looney Wins Larry Phillips Memorial At Springfield​*
Brad Looney of Republic, MO picked up the win for the 14th annual Larry Phillips Memorial at Springfield Raceway Saturday night and picked up $3,475.00 for his efforts. Looney, the 2011 MARS champion, withstood the challenges of Springfield, MO Terry Phillips and Jeremy Payne to get the win.

The race honors Larry Phillips and the iconic #75 . Looney also won the 2013 edition of the Larry Phillips Memorial.

Jesse Stovall of Billings, MO was the pole-sitter for the 75 lap feature, but a broken shock on the parade lap forced him to return to the pits before the race ever began. Will Vaught of Crane, MO inherited the pole and led the first 10 laps before Jeremy Payne of Springfield, MO would get by him on lap 11.

The race ran caution free until the yellow flag came out on lap 32 as Vaught slowed on the backstretch. On the double file restart, Payne led the field down the front straightway as Looney would get going on the high side and make the pass for the lead on lap 34.

Payne would settle for second and Justin Wells of Aurora, MO; Kyle Beard of Trumann, AR and Tony Jackson Jr of Lebanon, MO rounded out the top five.

Heat race winners were: Stovall, Looney, Payne and Jeff Roth of Bentonville, AR.

Detailed results can be found at www.marsracingseries.com.

The MARS DIRTcar Series would like to thank their sponsors for the 2014 season. Hoosier Racing Tire, Libscomb Auto Group, Andy's Frozen Custard, Racin Dirt, Powertrain Industries, Sunoco Race Fuel, Midwest Sheet Metal, GRT Race Cars, Keizer Wheels, Hatfield Racing Engines, Race Brothers Farm & Home Supply, Supermoon Graphics, Off Axis Custom Paint and Don Babb Motorsports.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/looney-wins-larry-phillips-memorial-at-springfield/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daum Prevails At Spoon River, Extends POWRi Points Lead​*
Zach Daum of Pocahontas, Illinois led the final seven laps, after clawing his way through the field in his Toyota-powered Eagle from the 8th place starting position to claim his third POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series win of 2014 at the 3/8 mile Spoon River Speedway for the 30thAnnual Tom Knowles Memorial.

Andrew Felker of Carl Junction, Missouri started on the pole in the Danny Felker owned, Sixty-Six Truck and Foreign Salvage-sponsored, Fontana-powered Boss Chassis for the 30 lap A-main. At the drop of the green flag, second place starter Spencer Bayston of Lebanon, Indiana powered into the lead, barely edging Tanner Thorson at the line to lead lap one. As Thorson's Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports' Toyota-powered Bullet began to work over Bayston, the drivers would make contact down the front stretch causing Bayston's Esslinger-powered Spike to slow and come to a stop off turn two bringing out the caution with two laps down. Bayston would head to the work area and damage sustained to the car was enough to force Bayston to retire for the remainder of the event.

When green flag racing resumed, Rico Abreu of Rutherford, California would put pressure on Felker for the second position, while Darren Hagen began to rim ride the high-banked 3/8 mile edging his way closer to the top five. On lap five, Abreu would snag the second position from Felker as Hagen edged his way closer to the top three. Just as Hagen would take the third position from Felker, Abreu would almost lose it off turn four, falling back to the sixth position. With 10 laps down, as Ryan Criswell would slow entering turn three, Cole Wood would loop it to avoid Criswell and bring out the second caution of the evening.

Criswell would be done for the remainder of the event.

As Thorson brings the field back to green, Hagen would go right back to the top side in the Five-Six Inc., Great Clips-sponsored, Esslinger-powered Beast to challenge Thorson for the lead, while Zach Daum edged his way into the top three. Action would slow as Cole Wood brought out the yellow, slowing on the front stretch. He would head to the work area, restart and tag the back of the field. With 15 laps down, Thorson would lead the field back to green, with teammate Rico Abreu riding in second. As Rico took back to the high side, Hagen would make his move for second. Entering turn three, Hagen and Abreu would get together resulting in Hagen spinning and sliding off the track in turn three, while Abreu's Toyota-powered Bullet ended up with a flat left rear tire.

Both drivers would head to the work area, where they would make repairs to their machines, restarting and tagging the tail of the field.

With 16 laps in the books, Thorson would lead the field back to green. As Tyler Thomas of Owasso, Oklahoma made his move on Felker for third, Zach Daum would start to edge closer to Thorson. One lap after Daum completed the pass on Thorson, Austin Brown of Millstadt, Illinois would loop it off turn four bringing out another caution. When green flag racing resumed, with 24 laps down, Zach Daum took off down the front stretch as Justin Peck of Monrovia, Indiana powered past Thorson and into second. As Justin Peck appeared to be reeling in Zach Daum, Nick Bailey of Cabot, Arkansas would spin down the front stretch and tip over his Esslinger-powered Spike, bringing out the first and only red of the event. He would be alright and able to continue racing.

When green flag racing resumed, Peck would again put the pressure on Daum for the lead until Dave Camfield III spun in one and two, bringing out the caution and setting up a dash to the finish. In the shootout for the finish, Zach Daum would lead the field to the line, followed closely by Rico Abreu who worked himself back into the top five before the final caution and coming in third was Tyler Thomas. Bringing home fourth was Tanner Thorson and rounding out the top five was Andrew Felker.

"We actually had a really good car," stated first place finisher Zach Daum.

"We could move around. We could go to the bottom. We could go to the top. We could kind of go wherever we wanted to go. Which you don't hit those kind of setups every night. Overall, it was a great night. A great points night for everybody, especially Toyota. Hopefully we can have this thing wrapped up here before the last race."

"Just got in a little trouble there half way through," explained second place finisher Rico Abreu. "Went to the back and made it back up to second. It was unfortunate, just couldn't really catch a break. I just want to thank Keith and Pete and everyone that works so hard on those cars. The cars have been good all year. I wish I had one more lap to do something, but we did have 30 laps to give it a go, so it's not so bad to run second."

"We were pretty good," said third place finisher Tyler Thomas. "We had a really good track to race on tonight. A top, middle, and bottom; I searched everything I could find and finally committed there on the bottom and got to third. It's probably my best year yet, especially without running all the races this year."

*POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series feature results* (30 laps): 1. 5D - Zach Daum 2. 97 - Rico Abreu 3. 91T - Tyler Thomas 4. 67 - Tanner Thorson 5. 11A - Andrew Felker 6. 5X - Justin Peck 7. 88 - Terry Babb 8. 2 - Seth Motsinger 9. 6B - Andy Baugh 10. 57D - Daniel Robinson 11. 7 - Austin Brown 12. 17W - Cole Wood 13. 87R - Dalton Camfield 14. 15M - Shane Morgan 15. 89 - Nick Bailey 16. 86C - Dave Camfield 17. 3N - Jake Neuman 18. 3D - Dave McKay 19. 16 - Dave Camfield III 20. 9P - Parker Price-Miller 21. 56 - Darren Hagen 22. 11R - Ryan Chriswell 23. 39 - Spencer Bayston

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/14/daum-prevails-at-spoon-river-extends-powri-points-lead/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Rainout Redo At Kokomo Speedway​*
*The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to the track following a rainout on June 4​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Indiana to take on Kokomo Speedway Tuesday night. The event was rescheduled from June 4 following a rainout.

As the season winds down with just 13 full points events left, Donny Schatz leads the championship standings, 201 points over second place Daryn Pittman. Schatz has 20 wins so far this season, making him the first driver since Steve Kinser in 2002 and 2003 to have back-to-back seasons with 20 wins or more. Schatz has no World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series wins at Kokomo.

Kinser comes into Kokomo on his Salute to the King Tour, recognizing his last full season with the World of Outlaws. Kinser, a 20-time champion, has six wins at the track including the series' first event in 1978.

*ABOUT THE TRACKS*

Kokomo Speedway is a high-banked, third-mile oval. The track record of 11.306 seconds was established by Bill Schroeder on Sept. 7, 1998. More information can be found at http://www.WoOSprint.com/Kokomo-Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2888-at-a-glance-rainout-redo-at-kokomo-speedway


----------



## Ckg2011

*Donny Schatz Scores His 21st Win Of the Season At Kokomo Speedway​*
Donny Schatz bounced back from six races off the podium to score his 21st World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win of the season at Kokomo Speedway on Tuesday night.

The five-time champion and current points leader started fourth in the feature and after fighting his way forward on the start, battled past then leader David Gravel and managed to hold off a series of challengers through eight cautions and restarts.

He also had a little luck on his side, avoiding Brad Sweet who spun right in front of Schatz as the checkered flag flew.

"I tried to keep going there," said Schatz of seeing the spin. "I didn't know if he was going to come across. It happened. I'm glad it happened coming to the checkered."

Schatz, who just two weeks earlier had an incredible six race win streak and 18 straight podium finishes, struggled as the series made its way down the West Coast and then returned to the Midwest. He credited his STP / Armor All team for going back to work to improve.

"The STP guys did a great job tonight," Schatz said. "They finally got back to the shop, slept in their own beds for a few nights and really showed us tonight that they got this thing tuned up. Our car is really rotating well."

Schatz said the win means a lot for his Indianapolis-based Tony Stewart Racing team.

"Well, this is about as close to home for the guys in the shop as it's going to get," Schatz said. "It's great. We've got everyone from the shop here. This is like a hometown win for this race team. It's always great to have that."

"Everything was great tonight. I'm just happy to be standing here."

Schatz extended his lead for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship to 222 over second place Daryn Pittman. Paul McMahan remains in third, 313 points out of the lead.

Kerry Madsen led the field to the green flag with David Gravel at his side. As the green flag fell, Schatz moved into third and battled Gravel for the second spot. Schatz found his way around but a caution quickly came out and reset the field. When the race returned to green, Gravel fought past Madsen and took over the lead as Schatz moved into the second.

Gravel kept the lead for just three laps before Schatz got around.

Cautions continued to plague the feature for the first half coming out a total of eight times throughout the night. Jac Haudenschild brought out a red flag after he got hung up on the wall in turn two. An open red was called, allowing teams to make minor adjustments to their cars.

As the feature wore on, Dale Blaney, who started in third, moved up and down within the top-five as Brad Sweet went on a charge, moving into the top-three on lap 17. As he battled Gravel for second, Sweet jumped the cushion and spun his car in turn three bringing out another caution and relegating him to the back of the field.

With another restart came another opportunity and Blaney fought past Gravel on the restart and took over the second spot. Meanwhile, Shane Stewart was battling forward, taking over the second spot from Gravel on lap 31.

With seven to go, Schatz caught the back of the field and began to make moves around lapped traffic, including his teammate, 20-time champion Steve Kinser.

"I got by Kraig (Kinser) and I was working on Steve and Kraig went back by both of us," Schatz said. "Kraig got good on the bottom - I was trying to get by both of them at the same time. I didn't know if someone was coming."

Someone was coming - Dale Blaney.

"I had one shot at it and I kind of dove to the bottom and didn't get a very good run off," Blaney said.

With Stewart close behind, the move for the lead ultimately cost Blaney the second spot. Stewart, who was charging hard as the laps wound down closed the gap on Schatz but ultimately ran out of time.

"Yeah, the race clicked off really quick," Stewart said. "I was really surprised to see the white flag."

Stewart, who has two full points wins with the Outlaws this season, credited his GoPro team with heading back to North Carolina following their West Coast run and getting a new car ready for his run with the Outlaws this week.

"They've been working really, really hard for me and it's greatly appreciated," Stewart said. "I just had a good car. Steve made a few adjustments on that open red and I think it helped me. It's one thing to catch Donny, but it's another thing to pass him."

Blaney, who came home third on Tuesday night, said he found a good groove on the bottom that helped him get the run on Schatz and then ultimately hold on to a podium finish.

"To come here and run an Outlaw race, and come here and run third and be competitive makes us feel good," said Blaney who has one Outlaws win this season at Attica. "We'll come back Friday night at Eldora and hopefully get after them again."

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Wednesday as it takes on the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track. After that, the series moves east for the 4-Crown Nationals at Eldora Speedway on Sept. 19 and the Commonwealth Clash at Lernerville Speedway on Sept. 20.

Follow the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Twitter at www.twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws, like it on Facebook at www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws, or check out the latest videos on YouTube at www.youtube.com/WorldofOutlaws.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/race-...chatz-scores-his-21st-of-the-season-at-kokomo


----------



## Ckg2011

*Featherlite Fall Jamboree: USMTS Marquee Event​*
America's undisputed marquee mega-event for modifieds-the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree-takes place this week at Deer Creek Speedway, and this year's battle between the Best of the Best in the sport promises to be the biggest ever with the boldest payoffs in event history.

Fans will continue to witness a complete program all three nights highlighted by the United States Modified Touring Series and the Iron Man Challenge featuring USRA B-Mods, and drivers will be fighting for their piece of the record-setting prize money.

Set for Thursday, Friday and Saturday, Sept. 18-20, Modifieds will be shooting for a $5,000 each of the first two nights and a whopping $10,000 winner's share on Saturday.

Meanwhile, B-Mods will be racing for $600, $750 and $1,000 to win, respectively, with more than 200 cars and drivers are expected in two classes and nearly $200,000 in posted awards possible.

As it has the past three seasons, Thursday's lid-lifter will served as the final points race in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup with the crowning of the 2014 USMTS National Champion and Rookie of the Year during Friday's pre-race ceremonies.

Friday and Saturday night's Modified shows will be co-sanctioned by the United States Racing Association with USRA national points being awarded both nights.

If you like a lot of spins and yellow flags, this event probably isn't for you. But if witnessing the "who's who" of dirt modified racing circling the high banked clay oval of the Deer Creek Speedway at nearly 100 mph, this one is right up your alley.

Ron Jones was the champion of the inaugural event in 1999. Since then, the list of Featherlite Fall Jamboree champions include Johnny Saathoff, Willy Kraft, Mark Noble, Dan Daniels, Kelly Shryock, Jason Hughes, Chad Kinder, Dean Mahlstedt, Tim Donlinger, Terry Phillips and Joey Jensen.

Hughes is the defending champion of the event and the only driver to claim multiple titles, winning four of the last nine Saturday night finales.

Early bird race fans can get a free preview of the action and drivers will get their chance to make final adjustments to their machines with an open practice from 6-9 p.m. on Wednesday, Sept. 17.

On Thursday and Friday, the pit gate opens at 3 p.m., spectator gates open at 4 p.m. and the first green flag waves at 6:30 p.m. General admission adult grandstand tickets are $25 each night and kids ages 12 and younger are just $10.

Thursday night's program will wind down with karaoke under the hospitality tent following the races. The annual Fall Jamboree Golf Scramble takes place at the Root River County Club in Spring Valley with a shotgun start at 9:30 a.m. Friday morning. Fans, drivers, crews and their families will put a lid on Friday's festivities with the return of The Dweebs performing live on stage following the races.

On Saturday, the annual Fall Jamboree Bean Bag Tournament begins at 12 noon near the campground. The pit gate opens at 2 p.m., spectator gates open at 4 p.m. and the first green flag waves at 6 p.m. General admission adult grandstand tickets are $30 and kids ages 12 and younger are just $10.

Thirty cars will take the green flag to start the main event in both classes on all three nights.

As if that wasn't enough, Modified drivers who don't make their way into Saturday's championship finale will have a chance at one of 30 spots in the Non-Qualifiers Race which carries a $2,000 top prize and pays $400 to start &#8230; more than most modified races pay to win their main event.

As always, a delicious hot breakfast will be served each morning by the Bear Creek Lutheran Church in the hospitality area from 8-11 a.m.

Fan may purchase tickets online at www.deercreekspeedway.com or by calling toll-free 877-DCS-RACE.

Drivers can enter by calling the USMTS office at 515-832-7944 or download the official Featherlite Fall Jamboree entry form at www.usmts.com/downloads.

For fans unable to attend the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree in person, the entire event from the first lap of the first heat until the last checkered flag waves will be broadcast live via pay-per-view by RacinDirt.com. Visit www.racindirt.com for ordering information, or check them out on Facebook at www.facebook.com/racindirt.

The Deer Creek Speedway is a high-banked 3/8-mile clay oval which sits on 60 acres with one of America's most popular state-of-the-art racing complexes and an adjoining campground. For track or campground info, call 507-346-2342 or email [email protected].

To learn more about the United States Modified Touring Series, visit www.usmts.com online or call 515-832-7944. You can also like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/usmts, follow us on Twitter at www.twitter.com/usmts or check out our YouTube channel at www.youtube.com/usmtstv.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/16/16th-annual-featherlite-fall-jamboree-usmtss-marquee-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Callahan Basks In Glow Of Yankee Dirt Track Classic Victory​*
Joel Callahan finished the Yankee Dirt Track Classic Deery Series main event at Farley Speedway a year older and $7,500 richer.

The 100-lap IMCA Late Model tour event started late Saturday evening and finished in the wee hours on Sunday.

Callahan, who figured he turned 50 somewhere around lap 27, inherited the front spot when race-long leader Colby Springsteen cut his right rear tire and then led to the checkers in repeating as the big money Yankee winner.

"I think we step up our game for this race. There's a lot of adrenaline pumping," he said. "To me, this is the biggest race on the Deery schedule and not because of the pay but because it's at my home track."

"The track was fast from top to bottom," he added. "It didn't matter where you were running."

Richie Gustin was second in the best showing of his brief Deery career. Denny Eckrich was third and point leader Justin Kay roared all the way back to fourth after exiting to fix a flat tire on lap 58 and restarting at the rear.

The 59 entries for the Yankee were the most for a Deery Series event this season and the most in 78 races dating back to opening night in 2010.

Jason Rauen drew the pole but it was Springsteen shooting into the lead from his outside row one start.

The race was stopped following a lap 30 mishap that collected Tyler Droste, Terry Neal and Jason Hahne, then stayed green for the next 28 circuits.

Springsteen looked to have the race in hand before the flat tire relegated him to 16th and Callahan took over.

The last caution came with 12 laps left. Callahan was quickly celebrating in victory lane with crew chief Stan Thomas, crewman Al Dix, sons Zach and Joey, wife Cindy and daughter Stephanie.

"I focused on hitting my marks and keeping the car straight," said Callahan, also winner of the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing. "I knew if I did that we'd still have tires at the 75-lap mark. That was key."

Scott Fitzpatrick earned the hard charger starting spot and Jeff Aikey and Brian Harris both took provisionals; all three advanced 14 positions to eighth, ninth and 10th, respectively.

Samples were taken from tires from each of the top five finishing cars and race results remain unofficial.

Next on the Deery Series schedule is the Saturday, Sept. 20 ½-mile show at Davenport Speedway. Pit gates open at 4:30 p.m., the grandstand opens at 5 p.m., hot laps are at 6:30 p.m. and racing starts at 7 p.m.

The tour concludes with a two-day show Friday and Saturday, Oct. 3 and 4 at West Liberty Raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/16/callahan-basks-in-glow-of-yankee-dirt-track-classic-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Sweeps All Star Weekend At Fremont​*
The numbers just keep piling up for Dale Blaney. The four time University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions titlist would drive to the $10,000 payday on JLH General Contractor Night for the 7th Annual Jim Ford Classic at Fremont Speedway Saturday.

Blaney would sweep the two-day event at "The Track That Action Built." It was his 15th UNOH All Star win of the season and runs his career total to 114.

Blaney has five wins in 2014 at Fremont to take his career total at the track to 24, moving him into a tie with John Beaber for 19th on the track's all-time win list. It was the 116th appearance of the UNOH All Stars at Fremont and Blaney leads all drivers in career series wins at the track with 18.

"Chris (Andrews) was really good in the dash. I really thought he was going to be the guy to beat. But we got rolling really good around the top and he was struggling through the middle a little bit and I was gaining some ground on him. Man this car just got better and better and I could put it anywhere I wanted," said Blaney beside his Kennedy Cattle/Ti22 Performance/Penske Shocks/Gf1 Chassis backed machine.

"George Fisher (crew chief) is unbelievable. I've worked with him for 12 years now and we're going good and I'm proud of everybody. Skippy and Donnie and Ricky Jr&#8230;.we have a lot of guys that put in a great effort and it shows," added Blaney.

Andrews and Rob Chaney would bring the field to green for the 50-lap feature with Andrews gaining the advantage as Blaney would move from third to second. As Andrews and Blaney pulled away, Andrew Palker and Chaney would battle for third with Lee Jacobs, Bryan Sebetto, Tim Shaffer and Caleb Griffith in pursuit.

Lee Jacobs would blast into third on lap three just before the caution flew on lap four for a Cap Henry spin. On the restart Andrews and Blaney again pulled away with Jacobs, Palker, Chaney, Shaffer, Sebetto and Griffith giving chase.

With six laps in the books, Blaney began to pressure Andrews. On lap eight Blaney would shoot around Andrews going down the back stretch but the caution would fly when Craig Mintz suffered front end damage and stopped on the front stretch.

On the restart Andrews and Blaney picked right back up on their battle with Lee Jacobs, Palker, Chaney and Sebetto in tow. Cale Thomas would stop on lap 10 for another caution. And again when the green flew Andrews and Blaney battled for the lead. That duo would wage war over the next seven laps before hitting heavy lapped traffic on lap 16.

Blaney would rocket off the bottom of turn three on lap 18 to steal the lead from Andrews with Lee Jacobs, Chaney and Sebetto the running order. Palker's great run would end on lap 24 when he spun in turn two and that would bring out a red flag fuel stop.

When the green flew Blaney had a couple of lapped cars separating him from Andrews while Lee Jacobs, Chaney, Sebetto, Griffith and 17th starter Greg Wilson in pursuit. The caution flew again on lap 28 for a Brian Lay spin. On the restart Henry would tumble on the front stretch; he was uninjured.

On the restart Blaney again pulled away from Andrews as Chaney drove around Jacobs for third with Wilson moving into the top five. That top five would not change as they again raced into lapped traffic on lap 37. With 10 laps to go Jacobs began pressuring Chaney for the third spot when he would suffer front end damage on lap 41, ending his run.

On the restart Blaney had a two lapped car cushion over Andrews, Chaney and Wilson. Chaney would drive into second on lap 43 but Andrews challenged back with five laps to go. Chaney would finally pull away from Andrews and began closing on Blaney.

But, Blaney's lead was insurmountable and he drove to the victory over Chaney, Andrews, Wilson and Sebetto.

"I think there's a lot of credibility to running second to him. I stayed with Dale last night and I used his car today and I put gas in it and now I wish I wouldn't have," joked Chaney beside his Stan Cortad Racing #9x .

After leading the first 17 laps and having a bad couple of weeks that saw him miss out on a track title at Attica and the Kistler Racing Products FAST championship, Andrews was happy to finish third.

"I tried to take Dale's advice. I didn't want to go too hard and then he showed his nose past me and I kind of just followed him and learned a little bit. I got to racing with lapped cars that should have probably just pulled out of the way and let the leaders run a little bit. Seems like we run pretty good at the Jim Ford Classic every year. It makes up for a lot of bad runs here recently and I'm pretty excited," said Andrews beside his Burmeister Racing/Lucas Oil/K&N Filters/Goofy Golf/Re-elect Judge Anstead/Tender Touch Car Wash/Schiets Motorsports/Kistler Engines/Adkins Sanitation/Applebees Restaurant backed#16 .

The UNOH All Stars and Fremont Speedway announced the series would return to Fremont Speedway for several big shows in 2015.

The All Stars now head to Brushcreek Motorsports Complex in Peebles, Ohio on Saturday, Sept. 20.
For more information go to www.allstarsprint.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/16/blaney-sweeps-all-star-weekend-at-fremont/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big Money On The Line For Lucas Oil ASCS At I-80 Speedway​*
The buzz of the racing season has without a doubt been the potential prize money being offered for the sweep of Casey's General Store Midwest Fall Brawl III at the I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb. on Friday, September 19 and Saturday, September 20.

It was Jack Dover in 2013 who swept action at the high-banked, four-tenths mile clay oval. The sweep awarded Dover a $20,000 bonus.

Bigger and better in 2014, The Durst Motorplex/Hotrod Paintless Dent Repair Double-Down Back-to-Back Challenge is now $50,000 on top of Friday's $3,000 and Saturday's $5,000 to win feature events. Now add to that $5,500 in lap sponsors, plus a $1,000 bonus for Hard Charger presented by Searsboro Telephone, $300 podium draw cortesy of Electrical Systems, Inc., $250 for the fastest lap of the night presented by DeBurg Concrete, and finally Zeitner & Sons Trucking Hard Luck $100 to the first driver out of the A-Feature.

Under the sanction of the Speedway Motors Midwest Region the past two years, this year brings a new element with the addition of the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real National Tour.

Eight previous visits by the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, the last three have belonged to a single family with Brian Brown taking one, and Danny Lasoski the next two. Since 1996, the American Sprint Car Series has sanctioned 41 events at the Nebraska oval across the ASCS National, Midwest, and the former Northern Plains Region.

In all, 21 drivers have claimed victory at the I-80 Speedway in ASCS competition. Brian Brown leads the charge with 11 to his credit in both ASCS National and Regional events.

A look at points for the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour finds Brad Loyet on top by 83 points over Sam Hafertepe, Jr.

Coming off a very productive weekend, Hafertepe combined a win on Friday night at the Texas Motor Speedway with runner-up honors on Saturday to jump from fifth in driver standings to second.

Jeff Swindell led the opening eight laps this past Saturday at the Texas Motor Speedway before placing fifth. A sixth place the night before keeps the Tennessee veteran in the hunt only 96 marks from the lead, and 13 from Hafertepe.

Having led the points for a time this season, Jason Johnson has managed to slip to fourth. Fifth on Friday night, Johnson struggled on Saturday to post a fourteenth place run. The four-time National Champion is now 119 points away from Loyet.

Johnny Herrera completes the top five. A massive crash this past Friday put Herrera down, but not out as the New Mexico shoe bounced back on Saturday for a fourth place finish.

Seth Bergman enters the weekend fresh off of winning the Port-a-Cool U.S.

Dirt Track Championship in sixth. Matt Covington holds seventh with Tony Bruce, Jr. eighth. Aaron Reutzel ninth and Blake Hahn complete the top ten in driver standings.

The Speedway Motors Midwest Region shows Billy Alley atop the standings going into the Region's final weekend of the season with a 50 point advantage over reigning champion, Jack Dover. Tyler Drueke holds third with Jason Martin and Danny Lasoski making the top five.

Friday, September 19 and Saturday, September 20 will see gates opening at 5:30 P.M. (CT) with racing getting underway at 7:15 P.M. (CT). Following Friday night's event, a live band will be playing along the back straight-a-way for anyone who wants to attend.

I-80 Speedway is located one block north of Interstate 80, Exit 420, halfway between Omaha and Lincoln. For more information, and to purchase tickets visit http://www.i-80speedway.com or call (402)-342-3453.

For continued updates on the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Track:*

I-80 Speedway - Greenwood, Neb. Address: 13909 - 238th Street, Greenwood, NE 68366

*Contact Information:*

Website: http://www.i-80speedway.com Phone (Track): (402)-342-3453 Email: http://i-80speedway.com/i80/contact/#

*Event Coverage:*

Online PPV will be available at http://www.racinboys.com. Live broadcasts are brought to you by Lucas Oil and presented by the McCarthy Auto Group, located in the Kansas City metropolitan area.

Line-ups, finishes, and further updates are provided throughout each race night at http://www.facebook.com/lucasoilascs and http://www.twitter.com/lucasoilascs.

Live Timing and scoring is available at most Lucas Oil ASCS events via Race Monitor that is available in the App Store of your Smart Phone or Tablet. The American Sprint Car Series app can also be downloaded for free in the Google Play store.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/16/big-money-on-the-line-for-lucas-oil-ascs-at-i-80-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Gets Back-To-Back First Wins​*
Donny Schatz's dominant performance Wednesday night at the Terre Haute Action Track gave him his 22nd World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season and added to an impressive resume that has only been bolstered this season.

His first ever win at Terre Haute was the second first win in as many nights for the five-time champion after he parked it in victory lane at Kokomo Speedway on Tuesday night.

"It's been a great week for me," Schatz said. "For two tracks to get off the bucket list that I've never won at feels really good."

Schatz led Joey Saldana to the green flag in the feature, but it was Saldana who jumped to the lead as the field dove into the first turn. A caution flag flew before one lap could be completed and the field reset. Saldana again got the lead into turn one on the restart, but as the two cars battled onto the backstretch, it was Schatz who took over the lead.

"On the first start I got the lead but I saw Donny down there on the bottom and he got a good run," Saldana said. "I was like, maybe I need to get to the bottom. Obviously he snookered me there."

As the 25-lap feature wore on, two more cautions came out. Each time, Schatz easily retained the lead in his STP / Armor All car, then went on to build sizable leads.

Schatz, who struggled in the week before as the Outlaws concluded its West Coast swing and returned to the Midwest, congratulated his Tony Stewart Racing team in victory lane.

"It's an honor to drive this racecar," Schatz said. "It's an unbelievable machine. Last week I thought it was wore out, I thought it was time for a new one but they went hard to work at the shop and found a few things that maybe we were missing and got it back where it was. Hats off to them - they do a great job. When they're on their game there's nothing better. The way this car drove last night and the way it drove tonight - it's pretty unbelievable to have something that drives that good. It's just awesome."

As the Outlaws move into the final stretch of the season, Schatz's lead in the championship standings continues to grow over second place Daryn Pittman to 236 points. Paul McMahan is third in the standings, 347 points out of the lead.

Saldana said Schatz is raising the bar for all of his competitors this season. He said beating Schatz requires a nearly flawless night - tonight was no exception.

"He definitely knows how to capitalize on (mistakes)," Saldana said. "And there on the restart I just didn't know if I could get the bottom to get beside him. Getting beside somebody and passing them is something different, especially when you've got a car as fast as his."

Saldana, who was the last Outlaw to win at the track when the series was there in 2006, said he could not help but think about his history and the history of his team owner Dan Motter at Terre Haute.

"The last time I was here, I won, and the last time he was here, he won," Saldana said. "So he's probably disappointed - a second's not good enough. But the Motter car always ran really good here. They won with Kenny Jacobs and Stevie Smith so it would have been nice&#8230; putting the 71M into victory lane but we'll come back next year and try to do it again."

Luck was on third place finisher Brian Brown's side throughout the night.

On lap 14, Cody Darrah who was running fourth slowed and brought out the caution. Under the same caution, David Gravel, then in third, discovered a tire going down. With those two out of position, Brown moved from fifth into the third spot and Kerry Madsen into the fourth.

Then, as the driver brought his FVP / Casey's General Store car around to the checkered flag a right front steering arm broke.

"The last couple of laps there it just seemed to be a little more ducky and darty than normal," Brown said. "I just couldn't figure out what I was doing or what was going on. The track was rough in spots so that kind of threw you around a bit. I just thought I wasn't driving the car correctly. Then we came off four to take the checkered and it just kind of went right. I thought, man that was weird and I went to turn in one and two there after the checkered and it just didn't turn. We got very, very lucky."

"Great to be back at Terre Haute. Great crowd. This is what we need toward the end of the season - a couple of good runs with the Outlaws."

Daryn Pittman was the KSE Hard Charger of the night after advancing eight positions to finish in fourth.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series moves east for the 4-Crown Nationals at Eldora Speedway on Sept. 19 before taking on the Commonwealth Clash at Lernerville Speedway on Sept. 20. The Outlaws then return to Indiana for Indy Race Parts presents the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway.

Follow the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Twitter at www.twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws, like it on Facebook at www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws, or check out the latest videos on YouTube at www.youtube.com/WorldofOutlaws.

TERRE HAUTE ACTION TRACK NOTES: Donny Schatz scored his 22nd win of the season at the Terre Haute Action Track&#8230; For the second night in a row, Schatz scored a victory at a track he had never previously won at&#8230; Kerry Madsen, David Gravel, Brian Brown and Paul McMahan all won their Heat races tonight&#8230; Daryn Pittman received the KSE Hard Charger Award after advancing 8 positions to finish in fourth.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/race-...orts/2892-schatz-gets-back-to-back-first-wins


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Eldora and Lernerville​*
The five-time champion has built up 236 point lead as the series closes in on ten to go

CONCORD, N.C. - Sept. 18, 2014 - As the end of the 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season comes into focus, Donny Schatz leads the series into the 4-Crown Nationals at Eldora Speedway on Sept. 19 and the Commonwealth Clash at Lernerville Speedway on Sept. 20.

With just 11 full points events left this season, it's Schatz who has the most wins at 22, and has a hold on the championship lead at 236 points over defending champion Daryn Pittman.

Schatz, who just this week notched his 21st and 22nd wins of the season, finished seventh and second at the Kings Royal weekend at Eldora earlier this year. He has four wins at the track.

At Lernerville, Schatz won the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup this season, sharing the podium with Cody Darrah. He has six wins at the track throughout his career.

*ABOUT THE TRACKS*​
*Eldora Speedway* isa high-banked, one-half mile oval. The track record of 12.707 seconds was established Craig Dollansky on April 13, 2002. For more information about the track, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com/Four-Crown-Nationals.

*Lernerville Speedway* is a high-banked, 4/10-mile oval. The track record of 12.334 seconds was established by Joey Saldana on May 15, 2002. For more information, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com/Commonwealth-Clash.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2893-at-a-glance-eldora-and-lernerville


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bacon Wins 'Jim Hurtubise Classic' At Terre Haute​*
AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship leader Brady Bacon finally sealed the deal at Terre Haute on Thursday, winning his first at the half-mile in the 30-lap "Jim Hurtubise Classic" with a pass as the leaders hit the white flag.

The Broken Arrow, Oklahoma native made it his third win of the year in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green #69 Triple X/Williams Mopar as the flag-to-flag victory took 11:34.17.

"We've never finished off the podium here together (with Hoffmans), but it was frustrating to not get a win. It feels great to win one and do it in a great race where we had to take it away at the end. It got high in three and four, and I got beat staying up top the last race here, so I started trying something different down there. He had pulled away from me a bit, so I went to the middle and just kept trying to slow down and run lower and lower. I got by him just in time," Bacon said.

Ballou hooked the pole for the feature after timing in seventh and gunned to the lead at the outset, as Bacon was able to use the bottom off turn-two to rocket to the runner-up spot. He kept pace with Ballou as those two opened up a sizable margin on the rest of the field.

Chase Stockon held down third for much of the race, and behind him was a race between defending race winner Jerry *****, Jr., this year's "Hulman Classic" winner Dave Darland, and ProSource "Fast Qualifier" Jon Stanbrough.

As the race hit its later stages, third through eleventh all raced amongst each other as Ballou and Bacon had checked out on the field. Brady Short was on the move, as he and fellow sixth-row starter Shane Cottle were making gains on the lower half of the track. Short finally pulled even with Stockon for the third spot with just three to go.

Up front, Ballou had fought back Bacon repeatedly and opened up his gap, but Bacon countered by moving around to find a faster way. He was coming in a hurry the final five laps, using the top of turns one and two and dropping to the bottom in turns three and four. He nearly pulled to his back bumper as they completed lap 28, and when he came off turn-four for the white flag, Bacon had a run. He cleared Ballou down the frontstretch and jumped to the top, while Ballou tried to turn back underneath to no avail.

Bacon rolled through the west end of the speedway one final time to win by .461-seconds over Ballou, who guided his Blakesley Auto - Hinchman Racing Uniforms #12x Maxim/Ott to his sixth-straight podium finish in series competition.

"Sometimes, you need a set of eyes in the back of your head. Tonight was one of those times. I saw him down there a couple times, and he just beat us right at the end when I was losing a little bit down in three and four. I don't know if I needed a yellow or not. We probably used our stuff up a bit too much trying to work traffic. This stretch has shown our dedication. We've finally got things where we knew we needed them. I can't say enough about Derrick Bye and the work he's put into not just preparing the car, but learning how to make us faster," Ballou said.

An amazing twelve seconds behind them, Short held on for third in the Pottorff Logging - Indiana Stone Works #11P Maxim/SPEC, winning the B&W Auto Mart "Hard Charger Award" for his work.

"I just kept seeing it get higher and higher, and we had tightened the heck out of the car. It kept coming to me, the slicker it got. We've gotten better here trying to do just that. It worked out, but we could have used a caution a time or two along the way. It's amazing because these have never been my style of track, but we're getting more comfortable out there," Short said.

Just behind Short was Cottle, who closed the gap in the final laps to come home fourth in the Epperson Painting - PPG #2E Spike/Foxco, and Stockon rounded out the top-five in the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply #32 DRC/Fisher.

www.usacracing.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/19/bacon-wins-jim-hurtubise-classic-at-terre-haute/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Sails To Opening Night Win At USMTS Fall Jamboree​*
Rodney Sanders put a bow on his record-breaking 2014 season Thursday night with his 25th United States Modified Touring Series victory of the season while capturing the opening night main event at the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree.

With his second straight USMTS national championship already locked up coming into the final points race in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup, the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, had one less thing to worry about while he focused on chasing records and collecting more oversized plastic checks.

As he had in many of his previous two dozen wins this year, Sanders avoided trouble early and turned on the afterburners late to seal the victory-this time against arguably the toughest field he faced all year long.

Cade Dillard, who clinched the 2014 USMTS Rookie of the Year title when the series visited the Deer Creek Speedway less than three weeks ago, was the class of the field early on.

Dillard, 23, raced from eighth to second in his 12-lap heat race to earn the Sybesma Graphics Pole Award, and then redrew the outside of the front row to start the $5,000-to-win, 40-lap main event.

He made quick work of polesitter Tyler Townsend, with Terry Phillips following into second two laps later as Zack VanderBeek and Sanders joined in as the lead five broke away from the rest of the field.

Phillips flew around the outside of Dillard to take the lead on lap 8, but the veteran racer from Springfield, Mo., made several jaws drop when he spun by himself two orbits later.

While Phillips rejoined the race at the tail of the 30-car field, Dillard inherited the lead once again, but his second term was short-lived as VanderBeek muscled his way past on lap 12.

Sanders made his way into second on lap 15, and then closed up on the rear bumper of VanderBeek. After shadowing VanderBeek for ten laps, Sanders took control and that was all she wrote.

The Z-Man stayed within striking distance, but had to settle for the runner-up paycheck while Sanders pocketed the $5,000 top prize.

In addition to officially being crowned the USMTS national champion for the second year in a row, Sanders' 25th triumph of the season surpassed Ryan Gustin's 2011 win mark, and now stands as the second-most wins in a season behind Kelly Shryock's 30 wins in 2006.

It also gave Sanders his 43rd career USMTS triumph, moving him ahead of Tommy Myer for fourth on the all-time USMTS wins list behind Shryock (181), Jason Hughes (123) and Gustin (68).

2007 USMTS national champion Jason Krohn, driving one of Sanders' back-up cars, finished third while the Mesilla Valley Transportation Hard Charger Award went to Nate Wasmund who finished fourth after starting 23rd. Jeremy Payne rounded out the top five.

Stormy Scott came from 20 to finish sixth and Phillips bounced back to take the seventh spot. Myer, Dillard and 28-starting Brandon Davis wound up eighth, ninth and tenth, respectively.

In the final points standings, Sanders bested VanderBeek by 136 points (1576 to 1440) and Scott took third with 1310 markers. Fourth through tenth were Shryock (1207), Johnny Scott (1189), Dereck Ramirez (1135), Joe Duvall (1120), Daniel Hilsabeck (1053), John Allen (977) and Dillard (862).

In a tight race from start to finish, Sput's Racing Engines of Owatonna, Minn., captured the COMP Cams Engine Builder of the Year title while LG2 Chassis claimed the 2014 Tiger Quick Change Manufacturers Championship.

Action continues Friday with another $5,000-to-win main event capping off the night. The pit gate opens at 3 p.m., spectator gates open at 4 and the first green flag waves at 6:30 p.m. General admission adult grandstand tickets are $25 and kids ages 12 and younger are just $10.

The annual Club Car Jamboree Open presented by Miner's Outdoor & Rec takes place at the Root River County Club in Spring Valley with a shotgun start at 9:30 a.m. Fans, drivers, crews and their families will put a lid on Friday's festivities with the return of The Dweebs performing live on stage following the races.

As always, a delicious hot breakfast will be served each morning by the Bear Creek Lutheran Church in the hospitality area from 8-11 a.m.

For fans unable to attend the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree in person, the entire event from the first lap of the first heat until the last checkered flag waves will be broadcast live via pay-per-view by RacinDirt.com. Visit www.racindirt.com for ordering information, or check them out on Facebook at www.facebook.com/racindirt.

The Deer Creek Speedway is a high-banked 3/8-mile clay oval which sits on 60 acres with one of America's most popular state-of-the-art racing complexes and an adjoining campground. For track or campground info, call 507-346-2342 or email [email protected].

To learn more about the United States Modified Touring Series, visit www.usmts.com online or call 515-832-7944. You can also like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/usmts, follow us on Twitter at www.twitter.com/usmts or check out our YouTube channel at www.youtube.com/usmtstv.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/19/sanders-sails-to-opening-night-win-at-usmts-fall-jamboree/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shane Stewart Enters Winter Showdown​*
Shane Stewart is headed for the sunny weather in Arizona next January.

Stewart and his Larson Marks Racing team will tackle the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway on Jan. 2-3, Jan. 6 and Jan. 9-10.

"Obviously it's pretty big," he said. "We haven't had a winter series like this in a long time. To have it in Arizona makes sense. The weather is generally pretty nice there that time of the year."

Stewart is one of the many marquee drivers who have committed to the event, which pays $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start during the four weekend races and $5,000 to win the midweek event.

"I'm getting ready to have a baby and it's going to be due about that time," he said. "My stint to Australia is going to stop. If I can make it to that race track, to those races, it's pretty cool to me. I can fly there and fly back home and take care of business at home."

Stewart also noted that there might be a surprise driver at the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

"There's been a little bit of rumor, I don't know if it's true or not, but maybe Kyle (Larson) can even make the show as well," he said. "It'd be really cool to have both the Kick-It cars there with me and Kyle. We'll see how that all shakes out."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/shane-stewart-enters-winter-showdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Faust To Debut Rockstar Beetle in L.A.​*
Tanner Foust will drive the new Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Beetle in the Global Rallycross doubleheader this weekend in Los Angeles.

It is the first time the car will hit the track in a competition environment.

The back-to-back races at the Port of Los Angeles Sept. 19-21 will serve as the first real-world test for the vehicle, which is under development for a full assault on the championship in 2015 with the Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross team.

"We have the opportunity to fast-forward the car's development by putting it in competition this weekend," said Foust. "We've put miles on the car in test sessions but the only way to know how it's really going to perform in a race is to race it."

The new competition car represents a significant step in development for the Volkswagen team. The all-wheel-drive Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Beetle produces some 540 horsepower from a direct-injection 1.6-liter turbocharged inline four and achieves 0-60 miles per hour in less than two seconds.

For the new build, Volkswagen Motorsport has leveraged in-depth product knowledge and technology already proven in competition environments around the world, including in the brand's successful World Rally Championship program.

Foust, who recovered from an uneven start to the GRC season with a July win at the New York round of the championship, said he will be pulling double-duty this weekend. In addition to pushing for a result, he will focus on providing critical feedback on the car between on-track sessions.

"There are a lot of engineers from Volkswagen Motorsport here supporting the team this weekend," said Foust. "The car is amazing to drive already but it's brand new and we want to continue its development for next season."

Following an initial few practice laps on the course Thursday at the Port of Los Angeles, Foust said he can't wait to get back behind the wheel.

"It's the meanest Beetle on the launch when it slams you back on the seat and takes your breath away," he said. "But at the same time, it feels very refined when you carve it through the turns. It's almost got a Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde feel to it."

This season marks the first year in rallycross for the Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross team. Foust and teammate Scott Speed opened 2014 in a pair of Volkswagen Polo rallycross cars developed from the chassis that won the 2013 World Rally Championship.

The Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Beetle also features a new take on Foust's familiar livery design. The yellow and black paint scheme has been updated to compliment the Beetle's iconic shape and features reflective chrome elements that highlight the distinctive lines of the car.

"It's an honor to get the chance to race this Beetle for the first time," said Foust. "It feels like we're at the start of a new era in the sport of rallycross."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/faust-to-debut-rockstar-beetle-in-l-a/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Scores Four Crown Win​*
Donny Schatz had World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win number 23 in his sights at Eldora Speedway on Friday night but Joey Saldana had other ideas as Saldana held off the five-time champion on the way to victory at the Four Crown Nationals.

"This is amazing because I actually beat Donny Schatz," Saldana said in victory lane following his win. "He's been unbelievable this year and just to be able to race with him and be able to drive with the World of Outlaws - honestly, it's an honor to just be out here and race."

Saldana said the win meant a lot to him personally because it is one of the places he grew up at watching his father Joe Saldana race.

"This is an awesome place, a humbling place and I love racing here."

Saldana started on the pole and held off Kerry Madsen through the first third of the Outlaws event at the Four Crown Nationals. Then Schatz began to make his move. He took over the second spot on lap 12 and worked to take advantage of the two cautions that followed. Despite side-by-side racing and nose out front on a couple of occasions, Saldana held off Schatz scoring his sixth World of Outlaws win of the season.

Saldana, who dedicated his win to crew member Sean Strasbaugh, said he thought Schatz had the better car throughout the night but that qualifying made the difference for his Motter Equipment team over Schatz.

"I think what beat him tonight, not to put him down, was his qualifying effort," Saldana said. "He just didn't qualify good enough. I think he had the best car, I just held him up.

"Once I could keep my momentum up front I was pretty good. When it's in the middle he's definitely got the car to beat. He was there a couple of times so I knew I had to hit my mark and not let him slide me. But we just qualified well and put ourselves in position and that's why we beat him tonight. That's what you've got to do every night if you're going to beat him. Tonight we did it. At least as a team we know we can do it, we just have to keep doing it."

Saldana currently sits fifth in the championship standings, 511 points out of the lead. His battle for fourth with Kerry Madsen is heating up as the season draws to a close - just 17 points separate the two drivers.

Schatz, who won the last two Outlaws events at Terre Haute and Kokomo, said he made a few mistakes along the way in his STP / Armor All car that left him in second.

"Yeah we were really good early through the middle of the race there but in the end we weren't as good as we needed to be with all the cautions. But you know that's the way it goes. These STP guys gave me an awesome racecar. It was a race winning car - I just put myself in a couple of the wrong spots at the right time. It feels good when you make mistakes like that and have a second place finish. Hats off to the guys and we'll go out and try to get a win tomorrow."

Schatz continues to lead the standings for the 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship. The driver has a 254 point lead built up over defending champion Daryn Pittman.

Dale Blaney charged forward from an 11th place starting position in his Kennedy Cattle car, taking advantage of the restarts following each of the three cautions on the way to his third place run. On the next to last restart of the night, Blaney moved from fifth into third. Though he challenged Schatz, Blaney was not able to make up any more spots in the final laps.

"Yeah we had a couple of good restarts and gained a bunch - went from fifth to third," Blaney said. "It was a good race - a good racetrack. It got pretty wide and if you got the wing back you could stick the bottom and fly a little bit. I had a really good car. To run from 11th to third with these guys here at this place is pretty neat."

Jason Sides was the KSE Hard Charger award recipient of the night after starting in 25th and advancing nine positions to finish in 16th.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series takes on the Commonwealth Clash at Lernerville Speedway on Saturday. The Outlaws then return to Indiana for Indy Race Parts presents the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway on Friday, Sept. 26.






*Race Results*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6610&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...cles/2014/09/Joey-Saldana-Wins-at-Eldora.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marlar Sets Record In Lucas Oil Late Model Qualifying At Brownstown​*
Mike Marlar set a new track record in Miller Welders Time Trials on Friday Night at Brownstown Speedway. Marlar and twelve other drivers broke Steve Francis' previous track record of 13.546 seconds, which was set back in April of 2006. Marlar's record setting time was 13.263 seconds. A total of 47 cars were on hand for the 35th Annual Jackson 100 sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

On Saturday Night, Marlar, Steve Casebolt, Jonathan Davenport, and Scott Bloomquist will be the pole-sitters for the four 10-lap heat races. The top four finishers from each heat will advance to the main event. There will also be two 12-lap B-mains on Saturday. Capping off the night will be the $20,000-to-win 35th Annual Jackson 100.MarlarLucasOilSep19

Jimmy Owens and Don O'Neal come into the event separated by just 25 points. Owens will start third in the fourth heat and O'Neal, the defending Jackson 100 winner, will start third in heat number three.

A total of five previous Jackson 100 winners are participating this weekend. The illustrious group of previous winners consists of 4-time winners, Scott Bloomquist and Don O'Neal; 2x winner, John Gill; and winners Davey Johnson and Earl Pearson Jr.

Activities will get underway Saturday afternoon at 3:30 PM with a Dirt Racing Outreach Service in the Pavilion behind the main grandstand. Following the DRO service will be a driver's autograph session at 4:30 PM. Action on the track gets underway at 6 PM.

In preliminary action, Mike Marlar set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 47 entrants, with a lap of 13.263 seconds. Jonathan Davenport set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 13.370 seconds.

For the latest breaking news on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, log onto www.lucasdirt.com and follow the series on www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and www.twitter.com/lucasdirt.

Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/20...ucas-oil-late-model-qualifying-at-brownstown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schott Wires USMTS Fall Jamboree Friday Prelim​*
Lucas Schott picked a good night to score his first-ever United States Modified Touring Series victory.

Starting on the pole for Friday's 40-lap main event at the Deer Creek Speedway during the second night of the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree, the 18-year-old from nearby Chatfield, Minn., dominated the race and led every lap en route to a $7,500 payday.SchottMonsonSep19

Five years after he made his USMTS debut as a 13-year-old rookie, 'Cool Hand Luke' showed the poise of a seasoned veteran as he churned the cushion from start to finish while navigating lapped traffic and watching a huge lead evaporate with two mid-race cautions.

Not only was it a great night for Schott, it was also a powerful showing for the local aces as Gopher State racers swept the top five positions.

Jay Ihrke, driving a back-up car owned by Steve Wetzstein, got around Brandon Beckendorf following the race's second and final caution on lap 20 and followed Schott to the finish line to record a runner-up result.

Brandon Davis started 11th on the 30-car grid and found his way through the field to score a third-place finish ahead of Brady Gerdes and Beckendorf.

The only driver in the top 10 with a Featherlite Fall Jamboree win on his résumé, Terry Phillips passed ten cars en route to a sixth-place finish while Keith Foss, Wetzstein, Austin Arneson and Jesse Glenz completed the first ten to the checkered flag.

Schott's win also gave Hughes Racing Chassis its first USMTS triumph of the season, and his earnings to bolstered by a $2,500 bonus from Widow Wax.

While Thursday night's main event was a showcase of the most dominant USMTS drivers this season, Friday was a 180-degree turnaround. Of the top 10 in the final USMTS points in 2014, Zack VanderBeek's 12th-place finish was the best.

While battling mid-pack halfway through the feature, reigning USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders was involved in a two-car tangle that sent him to the pits with a last-place finish.

America's undisputed marquee mega-event for modifieds-the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree-wraps up tomorrow (Saturday) night with another complete program of USMTS/USRA Modifieds ($10,000 to win) and the Iron Man Challenge featuring USRA B-Mods ($1,000 to win).

On Saturday, the annual Fall Jamboree Bean Bag Tournament begins at 12 noon near the campground. The pit gate opens at 2 p.m., spectator gates open at 4 p.m. and the first green flag waves at 6 p.m. General admission adult grandstand tickets are $30 and kids ages 12 and younger are just $10.

Thirty cars will take the green flag to start the main event in both classes on all three nights. Modified drivers who don't make their way into Saturday's championship finale will have a chance at one of 30 spots in the Non-Qualifiers Race which carries a $2,000 top prize and pays $400 to start.

As always, a delicious hot breakfast will be served each morning by the Bear Creek Lutheran Church in the hospitality area from 8-11 a.m.

For fans unable to attend the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree in person, the entire event from the first lap of the first heat until the last checkered flag waves will be broadcast live via pay-per-view by RacinDirt.com. Visit www.racindirt.com for ordering information, or check them out on Facebook at www.facebook.com/racindirt.

The Deer Creek Speedway is a high-banked 3/8-mile clay oval which sits on 60 acres with one of America's most popular state-of-the-art racing complexes and an adjoining campground. For track or campground info, call 507-346-2342 or email [email protected].

To learn more about the United States Modified Touring Series, visit www.usmts.com online or call 515-832-7944. You can also like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/usmts, follow us on Twitter at www.twitter.com/usmts or check out our YouTube channel at www.youtube.com/usmtstv.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/20/schott-wires-usmts-fall-jamboree-friday-prelim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wayne Johnson Delivers First At I-80 'Fall Brawl'​*
For the first time since 2012, Wayne Johnson returned to Victory Lane with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, taking night one of the Casey's General Store Midwest Fall Brawl III at the I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb.

Racing with vigor, Johnson led the distance for his 42nd career Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour win, and setting up for what could be the Oklahoma driver's largest payday of the year. The win is also Wayne's first at the I-80 Speedway in ASCS competition. .JohnsonKocakSep19

"We've struggled for about a year now trying every kind of car and everything we can do," commented Johnson in Victory Lane. "The guys that work on this thing, they bust their butts. We've been sucking pretty badly so it's tough to get motivated but I've got to thank Eric Slade. He built these shocks this week, it was just something we've never tried, and Donny Schatz is going pretty damn good on these shocks so we figured we'd try a set - Completely different racecar."

Asked about the idea of taking home the Durst Motorplex/Hotrod Paintless Dent Repair Double Down Back to Back $50,000 Challenge, Johnson chuckled a bit, "As bad as our year's been, and as empty as my bank account is if we can win this thing tomorrow, we might get to have Christmas."

Red on the start for Trevor Grossenbacher going upside down, the second start yielded a six car pile-up as Ian Madsen went sideways after contact from another driver, sent the No. 18m into traffic with Terry McCarl, Jeff Swindell, Cody Ledger, Don Droud, Jr., and Sam Hafertepe, Jr. all collected. All drivers were okay. Swindell was the only driver able to make repairs and rejoin the field.

On the third attempt, Wayne Johnson battled briefly with Seth Bergman to lead the opening lap. With the green lights staying on from there, the race was from second back as Johnson opened up his advantage to over two seconds.

Working past Bergman on Lap 6, ASCS National point's leader, Brad Loyet, gave chase as the leaders all raced through traffic. Stalked by Jason Johnson, the pair traded slide jobs at both ends of the I-80 Speedway with Jason gaining the advantage on Lap 24 for the second podium step.

Asked about the battle with Loyet, Johnson commented that the race was good and gave thanks to the track crew, "Hats off to the I-80 crew, they really did a great job. We had a top and a bottom and for a driver, that's a driver's dream to have something to race on like that."

After fighting with traffic, Loyet crossed third for the Missouri shoe's eleventh podium of the season, "Unfortunately lapped cars just didn't play into our hand.

I thought I was running Wayne down for a little bit but lapped cars got in the way. Good thing, we're locked into the show and it was really good points night for us and that's the big picture here."

Seth Bergman ended up slipping to finish fourth. A spirited battle with Dusty Zomer for the final transfer into Saturday's feature event, Seth was down for not winning, but not out, "It's really important to get locked in like that. Any other night we'd be thrilled about the lock in, but with the $50,000 bonus on the line, you had to win it to have a shot so I'm a little disappointed we let that get away but we are points racing to so to get a top four, and get locked in definitely benefits this No. 23 machine."

Dusty Zomer completed the top five and pocked an extra $300 in the Electrical Systems, Inc. random podium draw along with the $250 already collected from DeBerg Concrete for setting the fastest overall time of the night during Heat Races.

Johnny Herrera advanced ten spots from sixteenth to sixth with Danny Lasoski starting eighteenth after coming from the night's second B-Feature to finish seventh, and earn a $1,000 bonus from Searsboro Telephone as the Hard Charger. Brian Brown crossed eighth with Jack Dover ninth from thirteenth. Stevie Smith completed the top ten.

A total of 47 drivers drew in for six Heat Races won by Brandon Hanks, Randy Hibbs, Dusty Zomer, Seth Bergman, Cole Wood, and Stevie Smith. A pair of B-Features went to Don Droud, Jr. and Danny Lasoski. Provisional starts went to Jeff Swindell and Matt Covington. The start was Swindell's final full point provisional of the season and Covington's first of the year.

Loyet ends the night now 112 points ahead of Jason Johnson. Jumping from fourth to second, Johnson dropped Sam Hafertepe, Jr., who was involved in the pileup on the start, to third 18 points back from second. Jeff Swindell sits five points back from Hafertepe with Johnny Herrera nine points away from taking third.

The Speedway Motors Midwest Region saw high points going to Danny Lasoski. Brian Brown, Jack Dover, Billy Alley, and Lee Grosz were the top five point earners for the region.

The Casey's General Store Midwest Fall Brawl III continues on Saturday, September 20 at the I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb. with gates opening at 5:00 P.M. and races getting underway at 7:15 P.M. (CT). For more information, log onto http://www.i80speedway.com. Live online PPV can be found at http://www.racinboys.com.

To keep up with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/20/wayne-johnson-delivers-first-at-i-80-fall-brawl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Steller In Commonwealth Clash At Lernerville​*
What a difference two days makes. Joey Saldana entered the weekend with a 41-race winless streak hanging over him. Then he won Friday at Eldora Speedway and followed that up with his second win in as many nights and seventh World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season after he captured the Commonwealth Clash at Lernerville Speedway on Saturday.

With just one prior win at Lernerville and less than stellar 18th and 21st place finishes at the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup at the track earlier this season, Saldana said it felt great to get this win for his Motter Equipment team.

"It's just a great effort by our team," Saldana said. "When we came here earlier this season I was absolutely terrible. So for them to look at the notes and make the car better - it's the same car, the same engine - so you just have to work on what you have and make it better. Tonight we did and we had a car good enough to win an Outlaws show."

The Brownsburg, Ind. native took the lead on the first lap of the feature and held it to the checkered flag, but spent much of the night fending off David Gravel.

"[Gravel] definitely made me get my elbows up to make sure I was going to win it," Saldana said. "Otherwise I was going to get passed. We had a really good car, we could move around."

Saldana also had a little luck on his side, benefitting from the heat inversion and the full field inversion of the dash that put him on the front row. He said track position meant a lot.

Following his win, Saldana moved into the fourth place position in the championship standings with a narrow one point lead over fifth place Kerry Madsen.

Harrisonville, Pa. native Logan Wagner, who is in his first year in a 410 sprint car, won his heat race and the Dash earlier in the night. He started on the pole for the A main next to Saldana.

When the green flag waved, Wagner led the field into turn one. His hold on the lead was tenuous though as Saldana battled past him on the bottom of turn two and went on to lead the first lap.

As Saldana built up a lead, the battle for second commenced between Wagner and Gravel.

The battle raged for much of the first ten laps with Wagner holding second. Just after the two crossed the start/finish line on lap 11, contact with Gravel sent Wagner into the inside wall and ended his night.

"Sorry for Logan, getting into him," Gravel said. "It was a racing deal obviously, it wasn't on purpose. He was having a great run."

As the race returned to green, Saldana fought to hold off Gravel who was especially good on the exit of turn two. The two were side-by-side on laps 14 and 28 but Gravel could not make the pass.

"I felt like the bottom was better and I felt like behind lapped cars I was just out there slipping, not driving forward," Saldana said. "So I went back to the top a couple of times and he got a run on me so I went back to the bottom."

The bottom was good for Paul McMahan too. In the closing laps, after fighting his way forward from a seventh place starting position, McMahan got around then third place Shane Stewart on the bottom of turns three and four.

The checkered flag fell on Saldana with Gravel in second and McMahan in third.

Gravel said Saldana played a smart race, protecting his line and making it nearly impossible to get around him.

"We had a really good car," Gravel said. "The motor wouldn't take off that good but the car handled great. We had a lot of shots at Joey. I just couldn't get by him on the straightaway.

But with like three to go the motor was blowing up so I just thought I would maintain there and just had to finish. I can't thank my guys enough and Dennis and Teresa Roth."

It was a night of overcoming adversity for third place finisher McMahan whose CJB Motorsports team changed an engine just prior to the feature. McMahan said the previous engine had not yet failed but that it did not feel right.

"I'm just happy to be here right now," McMahan said of his podium finish. "We were back there thrashing, changing motors after the dash. They were blowing horns before we'd even gotten heat in it and we're still bolting headers on and everything else. Hats off to (crew members) Barry, Shane and Scotty for busting butt and getting that motor changed in the time of the B main there."

From start-to-finish, McMahan said it took his team about 11 minutes to finish the motor change. This was the 42nd top-five finish of the season for McMahan.

Brad Sweet was the recipient of the KSE Hard Charger award Saturday night after advancing eight positions to finish in 11th.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Indiana for the final time this season for Indy Race Parts presents the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway on Friday, Sept. 26. The Outlaws then head north to take on Berlin Speedway in Marne, Mich. on Saturday, Sept. 27.

Follow the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Twitter at www.twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws, like it on Facebook at www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws, or check out the latest videos on YouTube at www.youtube.com/WorldofOutlaws.

*LERNERVILLE SPEEDWAY NOTES:* Joey Saldana scored his second win a row and seventh of the season at Lernerville Speedway&#8230; Paul McMahan finished in third in spite of an engine change earlier in the night&#8230; Joey Saldana, David Gravel, Shane Stewart and Logan Wagner all won their Heat races tonight&#8230; Brad Sweet received the KSE Hard Charger Award after advancing eight positions to finish in 11th.






*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/21/saldana-steller-in-commonwealth-clash-at-lernerville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Pushes 4-Crown Nationals To Sunday​*
Persistent rains interrupted Saturday night's "4-Crown Nationals" USAC event at Eldora Speedway. The remainder of the event, including the sprint car semi and all three feature events will be contested Sunday, with practice at noon and racing to follow.

www.usacracing.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/21/rain-pushes-4-crown-nationals-to-sunday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Wins Jackson 100 At Brownstown​*
Scott Bloomquist continued his hot streak this month by winning the 35th Annual Jackson 100 on Saturday Night at Brownstown Speedway. Bloomquist steered his Ole Smoky Moonshine, Andy Durham-powered, Sweet-Bloomquist car to victory lane in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series sanctioned event, earning a $20,000 pay day.

Bloomquist took the lead for good on the 11th lap from Steve Francis and led the rest of the way for the victory. Don O'Neal, who like Bloomquist, was looking for his fifth win in the crown jewel event, came home in second.

O'Neal has now retaken the LOLMDS Championship Points lead by 35 points over Jimmy Owens, who finished 12th

Chris Simpson charged from 14th to finish third. New track record holder, Mike Marlar was fourth followed by 17th place starter, Dale McDowell.

"Brownstown is one of my favorite race tracks, without a doubt. It's a lot of fun to come up here and race. They have changed the track here in the last year and it seems to make for better racing. I first came here in the late 80′s and didn't make this race the first time I tried. As we came back year after year, we kept getting better and better. We have a lot of fans up this way and hope everyone enjoyed the show tonight", stated Bloomquist in victory lane.

"We had a good race with Steve [Francis] there early on. We went back-and-forth a few times until I was finally able to pull away from him. Some of those cautions were pretty timely, and they cleared out the track. Our car was just fantastic on the restarts. The race track stayed really good all night. Our car could pretty much run where I wanted it to. The top was dominant early on and as the race wore on, I could run high, low, or the middle. We have had a great run here lately winning the World 100 and now the Jackson 100.

It's on to another of my favorite places to run at in Knoxville, Iowa. I was born in Iowa and that race has been a special race from day one and everybody will know that we were there," said the winner, afterwards.

A terrific battle went down to the end between O'Neal and Simpson as O'Neal just edged out the Iowa driver for the spot. "We had a really good car, but the Zero car is on a roll. We didn't have anything for him. We are really happy though with second and it's been a good night overall. We got the points lead back, but there are still four races to go. We have to be on top of our game, because I know the 20 team will be as well," said the driver of Peak Antifreeze and Motor Oil, Clint Bowyer Racing, Barry Wright Race Cars number 5.

Simpson, in his best ever run at Brownstown, was pleased with his effort.

"This is a brand new car. We have only been here three times and this is our best run. To finish that strong with these guys, man that's great. Next week they will be on my home turf at Knoxville and we will give it our best shot to come home with a win there," said the driver of the Cheap Cars. Simpson Farms, Five Star Race Shop Service #32 .

Completing the top ten were Earl Pearson Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Jonathan Davenport. Gregg Satterlee and Steve Francis.

In preliminary action, Mike Marlar set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 47 entrants, with a lap of 13.263 seconds. Jonathan Davenport set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 13.370 seconds. Brad Neat, Steve Casebolt, Steve Francis, and Scott Bloomquist won their respective heat races. Dale McDowell and Jason Hughes won their respective B-Mains.

For the latest breaking news on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, log onto www.lucasdirt.com and follow the series on www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and www.twitter.com/lucasdirt.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/21/bloomquist-wins-jackson-100-at-brownstown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wofford triumphs with ASCS Southwest at Tucson​*
A trip to Tucson ended with victory for Lorne Wofford, as the New Mexico ace topped the ASCS Southwest Region at the Tucson International Raceway.

Winning from seventh, Wofford took over the lead on Lap 21 after race long leader, Joshua Williams, went flipping down the back straight-a-way after tangling with a pair of slower cars. Despite being docked on a restart for passing before the cone, James Mosher rebounded to second with J.T. Imperial third.

Rick Ziehl crossed fourth from eighth with Casey Buckman making the top five.

Crashing early on, Bob Ream, Jr. was able to fight back to sixth from the tail of the field. Kaylene Verville, Nick Parker, Kristine Lindahl, and Brent McKee completed the top ten.

The Southwest Region of the American Sprint Car Series competes next at the Arizona Speedway on October 4. For continued updates, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/21/wofford-triumphs-with-ascs-southwest-at-tucson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wayne Johnson Collects $50,000 After Sweeping I-80 Fall Brawl​*
It's the little things that matter, and for Wayne Johnson it was a quarter turn of weight that made the difference between winning and losing on Saturday, September 20, 2014 as the Oklahoma City native captured the biggest payday of his career, and largest payout in ASCS history by winning the Durst Motorplex/Hotrod Paintless Dent Repair Double Down Back to Back $50,000 Challenge in the Casey's General Store Midwest Fall Brawl III at the I-80 Speedway.

"I could go on and on about the people who help us on this thing," said Wayne about the myriad of supports on the No. 77x. "There are probably 15 people who own parts on this thing - but I have to thank more than anybody my wife, and my little girl, who's going to be seven on Friday, that doesn't get to see her daddy that much because we travel so much."

Gridding the field sixth, a good start shot the No. 77x to third before the red flew on the start of the second lap for Blake Hahn and Ian Madsen. Both drivers were okay. On the restart, Wayne was challenged in every corner by Jason Johnson with the No. 41 gaining the advantage on Lap 5. While battling with the No. 77x for the runner up spot, Dusty Zomer began pulling away.

Caution on Lap 7 for Brad Loyet and Thomas Kennedy, the Buffalo Wild Wings No. 82x marched again away with the lead.

Red on Lap 9 for Tony Bruce, Jr. the race resumed with Brian Brown grabbing everyone's attention. After starting eighteenth, the FVP No. 21 was already up to fifth. Hauling after Sam Hafertepe, Jr on the restart, Brown began his battle with Wayne and Jason Johnson until the cushion bit the No. 21, sending Brown flipping in turn one. Trying to avoid the crash, Sam Hafertepe, Jr. and Jerrod Schneiderman's nights ended as the pair made contact.

With the red open, the adjustment that changed the course of Wayne Johnson's night put the No. 77x on rail on the restart. Working back around Jason Johnson on the restart, Wayne set his sights on Zomer. Working every line that the No. 82 wasn't, there wasn't a fan seated as Johnson made the race winning pass on Lap 24.

"I tell you what; we were in trouble before that red came out," commented Johnson. "We really were, we were so damn tight down there and we couldn't even turn. I knew [Brian] Brown was coming and I bounced it through the hole and like to knock the fence down, then I guess he did right behind me."

Following the win, Phil Durst, of Durst Motorplex, awarded Wayne Johnson with an additional $1,000, bringing his overall weekend winnings to $61,150.

Working into the mix in the closing laps, twelfth starting Danny Lasoski worked past Jason Johnson and Dusty Zomer for the runner-up spot, "We weren't quite as good as we were last night, but Mark Burch and everyone with Mark Burch Motorsports did a phenomenal job. We just ended up second and the No. 77x did a great job and they deserve to win."

After leading the first 23 laps, Dusty Zomer grabbed the final podium step.

"We didn't need that open red," chuckled Zomer. "I know a couple guys were going to fine turn their car but we had a great game plan going, and it was working really well. We made some great laps there at the end but the longer the run, it seemed like I got a little bit worse, and that open red just let these guys come on but we led a lot of laps, had a lot of fun, and ended up on the front stretch both nights."

Jason Johnson ended up fourth, cutting his deficit on Loyet from 112 to 72 going into the Hockett/McMillin Memorial. Knoxville Raceway regular, Clint Garner, grabbed fifth after starting seventeenth.

Johnny Herrera was sixth from fourteenth with Aaron Reutzel advancing nine spots to claim seventh. Jack Dover pocketed an extra $1,000 from Searsboro Telephone as the night's Hard Charger, coming from twenty-fourth to eighth.

Seth Bergman was ninth with Terry McCarl from twenty-first to complete the top ten.

A total of 48 drivers took part in the Casey's General Store Midwest Fall Brawl III with 44 making the call on Saturday night. Five Heat Races went to Jason Martin, Jerrod Schneiderman, Tony Bruce, Jr., Seth Brahmer, and Danny Lasoski. A pair of B-Features went to Brian Brown and Clint Garner.

Blake Hahn took a points based provisional into the night's A-Feature. As the defending champion, Jack Dover was given a promoter's provisional.

The final night of racing for the Speedway Motors Midwest Region, Billy Alley claimed his second Regional Championship since 2005. Jack Dover ended up second with Danny Lasoski, Tyler Drueke, and Jason Martin in the top five.

The race for the 2014 Lucas Oil ASCS National Championship heads for the Lucas Oil Speedway on Friday, September 26 and Saturday, September 27 with the fourth annual Jesse Hockett/Daniel McMillin Memorial. Tickets are on sale at http://www.lucasoilspeedway.com.

For continued updates on the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/21/wayne-johnson-collects-50000-after-sweeping-i-80-fall-brawl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Car Driver Killed In Wisconsin​*
Sprint car driver Scott Semmelmann was killed in a wreck during practice for a race Saturday night at Beaver Dam Raceway.

Beaver Dam Raceway general manager Carolyn Mueller and Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Car Series President Steve Sinclair confirmed the death.

Beaver Dam police later confirmed that a 47-year-old driver was killed, but did not provide a name.

Semmelmann's car made contact with another car during the second practice session, flipped three times and hit the outside concrete wall. The 47-year-old Semmelmann, from Brookfield, was racing for the first time this season.

''This incident appears to be (a) tragic accident at this time,'' the police statement said.

The race was canceled.

Beaver Dam Raceway is a 0.33-mile clay oval about 75 minutes northwest of Milwaukee. Mueller said it was the first on-track fatality at the track since the facility re-opened in 1993.

Last month, Kevin Ward Jr. was killed in a sprint car race at a dirt track in upstate New York when he left his car and was struck by a car driven by NASCAR star Tony Stewart.

*Source:*
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sprint-car-driver-killed-wisconsin-031211872--spt.html


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bacon, Clauson, ***** Celebrate At 4-Crown Nationals​*
Brady Bacon continued his hot streak and big-track success with another half-mile victory during Sunday afternoon's "Four Crown Nationals" at Eldora Speedway. The Broken Arrow, Oklahoma driver flashed past race-long leader Robert Ballou on lap 28 to score his fourth win of the season.

Ballou led from the front row as Bacon followed him on the high side to claim second as they exited the second corner on the opening lap. They ran the extreme high side until the track started to lay rubber just before halfway.

Bacon missed the rubber a bit on a lap-twelve restart, allowing a hard-charging Bryan Clauson, who had taken the ProSource "Fast Time Award" on Saturday, to get to second and set up an assault on Ballou for the lead.

After a red flag on lap 20 for Kevin Thomas, Jr., Clauson got a bad restart this time, and Bacon moved past him for the second spot. He reeled in Ballou, and just as he closed on his tailtank, Ballou got tight as he missed his line a bit in turn-two. Bacon flashed by as Ballou fought to get himself back down from the cushion, and he and Clauson made contact. Ballou bounced and turned over, but was unhurt.

The restart came with just three laps to go, and Bacon was untouchable. He made it his eighth career win in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green #69 Triple X/Stanton Mopar.

Clauson came home second in the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevy Performance #20 Beast/Kistler, and Justin Grant rounded out the podium in the Mark Knupp's Tire & Muffler - Dick's Paint & Body #4 0[/URL] DRC/Claxton.

Tracy Hines finished fourth in The Carolina Nut Company - Hansen's Welding #4 DRC/Stanton Chevy, and Hunter Schuerenberg rounded out the top-five in the Ron Gorby's Howard Johnson - Roof Bolt Xpress #20 N Mach-1/Rider.






www.usacracing.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/22/bacon-clauson-*****-celebrate-at-4-crown-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Urish Earns MOWA Top Prize At Quincy​*
On what was a beautiful late summer night in Quincy, the MOWA Sprint Car Series presented by Casey's General Store made their 3rd and final appearance of the 2o14 season to the 1/4 mile high banked Quincy Raceways. 27 cars signed in to race, with a stout field. This set up three 10 lap heat races to be contested at The Broadway Bullring.

*A Main:* 77U Chris Urish, 12H Jerrod Hull, 24 Terry McCarl, 9 Paul Nienhiser, 7KX Ryan Bunton, 35 Jimmy Hurley, 22T Bret Tripplett, 83H Russ Hall, 51B Joe B. Miller, 17B Bill Balog, 75 Trent Beckinger, 53H Matt Harms, 99W Korey Weyant, 1M Jim Moughan, 10K Robbie Standridge, 44 A.J. Bruns, 6B Andy Baugh, 52F Logan Faucon, 84 Ben Wagoner, 10S Jeremy Standridge
*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/22/urish-earns-mowa-top-prize-at-quincy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hearn Takes Super DIRTcar Series Win And Points Lead At Fonda​*
With just five feature races left in the Super DIRTcar Series, Sunday's racing at Fonda Speedway brought a dramatic points shakeup that will keep drivers battling to the very end. Eight-time series champion Brett Hearn picked up the win Sunday, Sept. 21, and with it became the new Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series point leader.

"These races here after Labor Day are a little bit more meaningful," the Sussex, N.J., driver reflected in Victory Lane Sunday night. "You could make up, or lose, a lot of points in one race, and I guess that's what we did."HearnDalesandroSep21.

Former point leader Matt Sheppard, of Waterloo, N.Y., is typically one to hold on until the very last lap, but a broken axel took out the FX Caprara Car Co. No. 9H just seven laps into the main event. Sheppard's absence left Hearn, then second in points, and Billy Decker, third, battling for the advantage.

Sheppard started the race on the pole after winning a heat race and redrawing well. Decker, out of Sidney, N.Y., started on the outside front row and sped ahead to claim the lead at the conclusion of the first lap. Hearn, who started fourth on the grid, was also fast at the green, charging to third place in the first lap and second place in the second.

In lap 4, Hearn tried out the topside, and found enough speed there to pass Decker for the lead.

"Anytime the bottom's that slick like that, you've got to go up there and look at it anyways," Hearn said. "Billy was up there too; I saw him coming down off the cushion and left that outside lane open for me."

In one small move, Decker gave up the lead, and wasn't able to take it back the rest of the race.

"I think we were the second-best car there tonight," said Decker, who wound up second. "We fired pretty good at the start of the race, rolled around the outside, and I said to myself, 'man, that outside is really far out there in 3 and 4, let me try the bottom.' We only had one shot and Brett drove around the outside."

Sheppard brought the first caution of the race in lap 7, when he exited the track due to a broken rear axel. The team was not able to repair the damage and packed it in for the night.

The subsequent double-file restart was no match for Brett "the Jet" Hearn, who seemed to fly ahead of the rest of the field, and soon put some distance between his Madsen Overhead Doors No. 20 and the Gypsum Wholesalers No. 91 of Decker. By lap 18, Hearn had reached slower traffic, and even that was no obstacle for the defending series champion.

The yellow flag waved a second time in lap 20, and Jimmy Phelps, Keith Flach and Jim Davis took the opportunity to make a trip to the pits. All three returned under yellow.

Hearn again kept his lead off the restart, and by lap 41 had managed to put 6 cars between himself and runner-up Decker. Caution conditions slowed the pace again in lap 42 with Gary Tomkins slowed to a stop in the backstretch.

At the halfway point, Hearn still had an ample lead over Decker with Pat Ward running third, Stewart Friesen fourth and Larry Wight fifth.

Caution would take over the track three more times, once in lap 59, again in lap 91 and a last time in lap 94. Each time, Hearn pulled ahead of the field and Decker kept second. A hard charging Danny Varin made his way up through the field, cracking the top-five by lap 60 and claiming third place from Ward by lap 85. However, he did not have enough momentum to challenge Decker and Hearn in the final laps. Bobby Varin finished fourth after starting 16 th and Ward finished fifth.

Although Sunday's win was a pivotal victory for Hearn, the champion driver said he would have been pleased with any strong finish.

"I just kept thinking the whole race, 'We gotta finish it, we gotta finish. We have to stay good for 100 laps,'" said Hearn, who finished second to Wight Saturday night at Fonda Speedway. "I'm just happy to finish this one off, and not have what happened to us last night. It's a good win for us, it's a great point night for us."

While the win might have boosted him to the point lead, Decker was happy with a podium finish as the Super DIRTcar Series speeds to some of the biggest races of the season.

"I said yesterday that if we finished in the top three today, I'd take it," Decker said. "I like coming to Fonda, I like the fans here, but it's just been a thorn in our side for a long time. Ever since I wrecked that car in '98 here, it's been trouble for us."

The Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series heads to Syracuse, N.Y., for one of the biggest races of the year, the Syracuse 200. NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week XLIII kicks off Wednesday, Oct. 8, with qualifying rounds and concludes with the Syracuse 200 Sunday, Oct. 13. The week of racing, dubbed "Racing's Biggest Party," features qualifying rounds and championship races for the Super DIRTcar Series, DIRTcar 358-Modified Series, DIRTcar Sportsman Modified Series and DIRTcar Pro Stock Series, as well as special satellite events at Weedsport Speedway, Brewerton Speedway and Rolling Wheels Raceway Park. For more information about NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week XLIII, visit www.superdirtweekonline.com. For more information about the Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series, visit www.superdirtcarseries.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/22/hearn-takes-super-dirtcar-series-win-and-points-lead-at-fonda/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Wins USMTS Featherlite Fall Jamboree​*
Rodney Sanders continued dancing through his dream season Saturday night, leading all 50 laps of the Featherlite Fall Jamboree championship at the Deer Creek Speedway.

The seemingly unstoppable 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, added another crown jewel to his ever-expanding collection of accolades.

He won $10,000 at King of America IV in March, $20,000 at the World Modified Dirt Track Championship in July and boosted his bank account by $12,000 with his win Saturday.

Starting the three-wide 30-car main event from the outside of the front row, Sanders took charge on the first lap and never relinquished the lead despite heavy pressure early on from Stormy Scott and a late-race charge by Terry Phillips.

"At the beginning of the year, I never could have imagined having this kind of season," Sanders said in victory lane. "I'm so lucky to have the sponsors and crew around me that I do to make this all work. None of this happens without them.

A Friday night preliminary winners at the Featherlite Fall Jamboree two years ago, this was the first Jamboree championship for Sanders.

"This is so big. With the level of competition here and the prestige this event carries, it's a real special race to win-maybe my biggest ever."

Scott, who started on the pole, shadowed Sanders for the first 45 laps as they diced through heavy lapped traffic but could never inch in front of 'The Rocket.'

With five laps to go, the race's third and final caution waved and 16th-starting Terry Phillips used the opportunity to pounce on Scott and seize the second spot.

But the 2011 Featherlite Fall Jamboree didn't have the muscle to make a move on Sanders and had to settle for the $7,000 runner-up paycheck.

Scott held off a late charge from Brandon Davis to capture the $5,200 third-place loot while his teammate and car owner, Bryan Rowland, rounded out the top five.

Brad Dierks was sixth, Brent Larson finished seventh, Lucas Schott earned an eighth-place finish, Jesse Glenz nabbed the ninth spot and Tommy Myer was the tenth driver to cross beneath the checkered flag.

Schott, who won Friday night's main event, started 26th and passed 18 competitors to earn a $1,000 bonus from Randy & Patty Eastvold.

The Eastvolds-long-time supporters of racing at the Deer Creek Speedway-also added $1,000 to Sanders' winnings and another $1,000 to the 11th-place finisher in memory of Jason Krohn's daughter, Natalie, who would have been 11 years old.

Nine-time USMTS national champion Kelly Shryock finished 11th.

In addition, Widow Wax added $1,000 each to the take-home pay for the top three finishers in the main event.

Steve Whiteaker Jr., who traveled nearly 24 hours to get here from Corpus Christi, Texas, on Tuesday, held off Zack VanderBeek for most of the 25-lap Non-Qualifiers Race, and then pulled away in the closing laps to seal the win and $2,000 accompanying prize.

Ninety-seven different drivers took part in this year's Featherlite Fall Jamboree.
With a packed house on hand to witness the Best of the Best, Saturday night's 50/50 ticket winner took home $3,330.

The 17th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree is set for Thursday-Saturday, Sept. 24-26, 2015, at the Deer Creek Speedway. Tickets will go on sale this winter at www.deercreekspeedway.com and campground reservations are available now.

All numbered campsites are available for renewal for the 2015 Featherlite Fall Jamboree through Monday, Sept. 22. Beginning Tuesday, all sites not reserved will be available to those interested in a non-hookup site on a first-come first-served basis.

For track or campground info, call 507-346-2342 or email [email protected]

To learn more about the United States Modified Touring Series, visit www.usmts.com online or call 515-832-7944. You can also like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/usmts, follow us on Twitter at www.twitter.com/usmts or check out our YouTube channel at www.youtube.com/usmtstv.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/22/sanders-wins-usmts-featherlite-fall-jamboree/


----------



## Ckg2011

*13-Year-Old Sorensen Wires Iron Man USRA B-Mod Main At Fall Jamboree​*
Dustin Sorensen of Rochester, Minn., nailed the biggest win of his young career Saturday night as he led all 25 laps en route to capturing the USRA B-Mod main event at during the 16th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree.

The 13-year-old son of many-time Deer Creek Speedway champion Mike Sorensen started the feature race from the pole position and was never challenged in the 32-car race that featured a three-wide start.

The win was worth $1,000, and may be the first and only victory for the youngster in the Iron Man Challenge as he announced during his victory lane interview that a move to full-blown Modifieds was his plan for 2015.

Shaun Walski gave chase but could never get close enough to make a serious challenge for the lead and had to settle for the runner-up paycheck.

USRA B-Mod national points leader Chad Clancy passed a dozen drivers from his 15th starting spot and garnered third, track champion Jacob Bleess wound up fourth and Cullen DeRuyter finished where he started in fifth.

Alex Williamson, Cory Crapser, Kadden Kath, Trevor Fecht and Erik Kanz rounded out the top 10.

Crapser, who came into the three-day event as the Iron Man Challenge points leader in the USRA B-Mod division, started 21st on the grid and passed 14 of his peers to earn the Hard Charger Award bonus.

Crapser continues to lead the Iron Man Challenge standings by 74 points (1347 to 1273) over Dan Wheeler with just three points races remaining. Bleess is third with 1127 markers, followed by Jared Timmerman (1109), Dustin Kruse (721), Dan Hovden (666), Fecht (644), Kanz (631), Clancy (570) and Williamson (519).

The 17th Annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree is set for Thursday-Saturday, Sept. 24-26, 2015, at the Deer Creek Speedway.

Tickets will go on sale this winter at www.deercreekspeedway.com and campground reservations are available now.

All numbered campsites are available for renewal for the 2015 Featherlite Fall Jamboree through Monday, Sept. 22. Beginning Tuesday, all sites not reserved will be available to those interested in a non-hookup site on a first-come first-served basis.

For track or campground info, call 507-346-2342 or email [email protected].

The Iron Man Challenge will invade the Upper Iowa Speedway in Decorah, Iowa, next Saturday, Sept. 27, with both USRA Stock Cars and USRA B-Mods in action. The following weekend, Oct. 1-4, all four USRA divisions will converge on the Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan., for the inaugural USRA National Championships.

To learn more about the USRA, visit www.usraracing.com or call 515-832-6000. You can also like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/usraracing, follow us at www.twitter.com/usraracing on Twitter and check out our YouTube channel at www.youtube.com/usratv.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/22...es-iron-man-usra-b-mod-main-at-fall-jamboree/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Forler Claims ASCS Northwest Region Finale, Baker Clinches Season Championship​*
The American Sprint Car Series-Northwest Region would be in action for the final event of the 2014 season at the Central Washington State Fair Raceway in Yakima on Saturday September 20th. A total of twenty-five teams would be in the pits representing the states of Washington, Oregon, Montana, and Arizona as well as the Canadian provinces of Albert and British Columbia.

Enumclaw's Henry Van Dam was a man on a mission in his Kovash Logging/Johansen Excavating/FK Shocks/Big Al Kids & Motorsports Foundation #33V A.R.T. Setting a very rapid pace Van Dam would have no issues out in front until a few times when lapped traffic would come into play but would seem to keep all challengers at bay. On one occasion Puyallup native Trey Starks would challenge for the lead, in the Doug Rutz owned Richmond Engines/Firedown Graphics/XXX Race Co./Rutz Racing #8R XXX, but would spin in the fourth turn on lap eighteen.

A late restart with just two laps to go would see the Steve Forler Trucking/P.G.H. Excavating/Rod End by LRB Manufacturing/Lucas Oil Products #2L Maxim of Logan Forler, originally from Orting but now residing in Lake Havasu City, Arizona, pass Colton Heath of Marysville for second and worked a brilliant last lap move for the lead getting by Henry Van Dam just as traffic was back in the picture. It would mark Forler's third win of 2014 with the ASCS-Northwest Region and his first ever at Central Washington State Fair.

Henry Van Dam was second while in the third spot would belong to the Hodie Motorsports/Whirly Ball of Seattle Bumper Cars/XXX Race Co./Skagit Powdercoating #25 OPC of Colton Heath. Snohomish's Reece Goetz managed to finish his Great Western Transport/Speedmart Inc./Elma Lanes/Goetz Brothers Racing #9R Eagle in fourth while crossing the line in fifth was the Redlined Welding & Construction/Downforce Designs/Astro Titanium #44W Maxim of Austen Wheatley from Lake Stevens. A $100.00 bonus for Hard Charger was put up for grabs courtesy of Buddy and Jenny Sheid and the winner was Sedro-Woolley's Eric Fisher, in the Michael Harris owned Cavalli Construction/Subway/Shark Racing Engines/Speedmart Inc. #44H XXX, after starting eighteenth and finishing eighth.

Steve Reeves of Valleyview, Alberta was victorious in the consolation feature piloting his Bearing Distributors International/Shark Racing Engines/Gee & Gee Racing #5R A.R.T. Heat race winners at the beginning of the night were Kyle Miller of Salem, Oregon in the Automotive Sheetmetal/Machined For Speed by Craig Jensen/K&S Motorsports/Gary's Subaru Service #10 XXX, Trey Starks, and Colton Heath. When all the points were tallied Cottage Grove, Oregon's Colin Baker and the Tim Galloway owned Steelhouse Metal Roofing Supply/Meyers Logging/Todd's Auto Body/Team Dirt Dog/Huddle Automotive Repair #83 KPC team would be named the 2014 ASCS-Northwest Region series champions becoming the fourth different title holder in six seasons.

2014 was a fantastic year for the ASCS-Northwest Region with twelve different winners in sixteen main events. It would mark the first season that all scheduled events would be completed and none were lost to weather. Be sure and stay tuned to www.ascsnorthwest.com for new regarding the 2015 campaign.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/22...on-finale-baker-clinches-season-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jesse Hockett/Daniel McMillin Memorial This Weekend​*
From near and far, they've come to honor "The Rocket" and "The Wrench" and this weekend, friends and family will again gather to pay tribute with the fourth annual Jesse Hockett / Daniel McMillin Memorial this Friday, September 26 and Saturday, September 27 at the Lucas Oil Speedway in Wheatland, Mo.

Headlined by the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, the National Tour will be joined by the Speedway Motors Warrior Region as the Missouri arm of the ASCS Nation wraps up their 2014 season. Also on the card will be the Impact Signs W.A.R. Non-Wing Sprint Cars.

Rounds 14 and 15 for the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour at the "Diamond of Dirt Tracks" since 2006, Jason Johnson leads the series in wins with three to his credit, including the first two Hockett/McMillin Memorial events. The four time Lucas Oil ASCS National Champion is the only driver to have made all 13 previous National Tour A-Features at the Lucas Oil Speedway. A pair of top five finishes this past weekend at the I-80 Speedway has propelled Jason Johnson from fourth in tour standings to second.

In ASCS National and Regional competition, 16 events have been held at the Missouri oval.

Brad Loyet brings a 72 point advantage into the weekend double-header.

Loyet's best finish at the Lucas Oil Speedway came during the 2014 Speedweek appearance on June 21, crossing third behind Christopher Bell and Tim Crawley.

Defending Hockett/McMillin Memorial Champion, Johnny Herrera, jumped two spots to third going into the fourth annual event with Jeff Swindell slipping from third to fourth after suffering a massive crash in the start of Friday night's feature at the I-80 Speedway. Swindell has placed on the podium once at the Lucas Oil Speedway, doing so on June 22, 2013.

Having to go to a backup car following night one of the Fall Brawl, Sam Hafertepe, Jr. found himself tangled up while trying to avoid another crash on Saturday. The pair of DNF's forced the No. 15 from second to fifth in tour standings. Hafertepe's first of two A-Feature appearances at the Lucas Oil Speedway was on September 30, 2006 where the Sunnyvale, Texas driver placed ninth.

Sixth place Seth Bergman has a best finish of eighth at the Lucas Oil Speedway. Seventh place Matt Covington has placed fourth. Tony Bruce, Jr. eighth, captured a preliminary night victory at the Lucas Oil Speedway on September 27, 2013.

Aaron Reutzel ninth has a best finish of eleventh with Blake Hahn, hoping to better his tenth place run in 2013, currently rounding out the top ten in driver standings going into the Hockett/McMillin Memorial.

Jonathan Cornell leads by 29 markers with the Speedway Motors Warrior Region. Cornell topped the National Tour at the Lucas Oil Speedway on June 22, 2013 after starting eighteenth. In search of his third consecutive regional title, Cornell has five wins on the season. Kyle Bellm holds second with Randy Hibbs third. Hibbs first Warrior Region victory came earlier this season at the Wheatland oval. Jay Russell and J.R. Topper make up the top five in regional standings.

Friday, September 26 will have gates opening at 5:00 P.M. with Hot Laps starting at 6:45 P.M. and racing getting underway at 7:30 P.M. (CT). Saturday, September 27 shows gates opening at 4:30 P.M. followed by Hot Laps at 5:45 P.M. and races beginning at 6:30 P.M. (CT). For more information and to purchase tickets, log onto http://www.lucasoilspeedway.com.

The 2014 event will be filmed for replay on MAVTV. Air dates will be announced at a later date.

For continued updates on the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Track Information:*
Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
Address: 700 U.S. 54, Wheatland, MO 65779

*Contact Information:*
Website: http://www.lucasoilspeedway.com
Phone (Track): (417) 282-5984
Email: [email protected]

*Event Coverage:*
Online audio will be available at http://www.racinboys.com. Live broadcasts are brought to you by Lucas Oil and presented by the McCarthy Auto Group, located in the Kansas City metropolitan area.

Line-ups, finishes, and further updates are provided throughout each race night at http://www.facebook.com/lucasoilascs and http://www.twitter.com/lucasoilascs.

Live Timing and scoring is available at most Lucas Oil ASCS events via Race Monitor that is available in the App Store of your Smart Phone or Tablet.

The American Sprint Car Series app can also be downloaded for free in the Google Play store.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/23/jesse-hockettdaniel-mcmillin-memorial-this-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Close To First IMCA Deery Brothers Crown​*
Justin Kay took a big step toward another IMCA championship with his fifth Deery Brothers Summer Series feature win of the season Saturday at Davenport Speedway.

With a second straight national title already secured and a 30-point advantage over Andy Eckrich, Kay can clinch his career first series title by starting his heat race when the IMCA Late Model tour concludes in a two-day event Oct. 3 and 4 at West Liberty.

Kay's latest win paid $3,000 and came by reining in Eckrich, who had started on the pole and led the first 27 of 35 laps on the half-mile oval at Davenport.

After working his way up from 10th starting, Kay was inside and almost side-by-side with Eckrich, one groove higher and always ahead when the two crossed the stripe.

Following a caution with nine laps left, Eckrich switched to the lower line. Kay went outside, got a good run in the second set of turns and was in front when lap 28 went into the books.

The final yellow came with four to go but there was no catching Kay. Andy Eckrich, Brian Harris, Brunson Behning and Denny Eckrich rounded out the top five.

Behning's fourth place showing was the best of his brief Deery Series career. Scott Fitzpatrick was the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing winner.

Bob Dominacki was the IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modified winner at Davenport. Tony Olson topped the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMod feature.

*Deery Series feature results* - 1. Justin Kay, Wheatland; 2. Andy Eckrich, Oxford; 3. Brian Harris, Davenport; 4. Brunson Behning, Calamus; 5. Denny Eckrich, Tiffin; 6. Jeff Aikey, Cedar Falls; 7. Colby Springsteen, Wapello; 8. Joe Zrostlik, Long Grove; 9. Joel Callahan, Dubuque; 10. Nick Marolf, Moscow; 11. Ryan Dolan, Davenport; 12. Tyler Bruening, Decorah; 13. Jason Rauen, Farley; 14. Scott Fitzpatrick, Urbandale; 15. Todd Cooney, Des Moines; 16. Travis Denning, Sterling, Ill.; 17. Jon Poll, Delmar; 18. Jonathan Brauns, Muscatine; 19. Ray Guss Jr., Milan, Ill.; 20. Todd Malmstrom, Silvis, Ill.; 21. Mike Murphy Jr., Colona, Ill.; 22. Jay Johnson, West Burlington; 23. Darrel DeFrance, Marshalltown; 24. Spencer Diercks, Davenport.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/23/kay-close-to-first-imca-deery-brothers-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*KISS Honoring Champ Cottle At Lawrenceburg​*
The coronation of Kokomo's Shane Cottle as the 2014 King of Indiana Sprint Series Champion will take place Saturday at Lawrenceburg Speedway.

He becomes the eighth different racer to have earned the honor in the 14-year history of KISS.

"It's something that I've wanted to do my whole career running sprint cars, but I just never had the opportunity to do it. Tony Epperson (car owner) gave us the chance to do it this year and we capitalized on it," said Cottle.

It is the eighth consecutive year for the KISS track promoters to present the unique Helmet Award, which is made possible by sponsors Sprint Car and Midget Magazine, Simpson Performance Products and VanHorn Tint & Accessories. The helmet features artwork specially designed for the KISS champion by Bloomington's Jeff VanHorn.

Cottle earned the crown by opening the KISS tour with back-to-back wins at Bloomington and Kokomo, then a fourth at Lawrenceburg and sixth at Tri-State. Closing with a third place finish at Paragon, he earned the title by 34 points over two-time champion Brady Short. Six-time champion Jon Stanbrough captured KISS victories at Lawrenceburg and Paragon Speedways, Jeff Bland Jr. took the win at Tri-State, and the Terre Haute and Gas City rounds fell to weather.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/kiss-honoring-champ-cottle-at-lawrenceburg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lawrenceburg Fall Nationals This Saturday​*
This Saturday's "City of Lawrenceburg Fall Nationals" at the Lawrenceburg (Ind.) Speedway finds a three-way battle for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car series point lead before the series heads west for its traditional closers in California and Arizona. The Lawenceburg race is co-sanctioned by MSCS.

Brady Bacon of Broken Arrow, Okla. extended his lead to 51 points with Sunday's 30-lap "4-Crown Nationals" victory at the Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio. Bryan Clauson vaulted past Dave Darland into the runner-up point spot after his second-place finish. Darland managed a 13th-place finish despite enduring a disappointing weekend which featured a "back-up" car and no qualifying time that relegated him to the last starting spot in the feature.

Bacon's victory in the Mean Green/Lykins Oil Triple X/Stanton Mopar was a USAC record 85th in National competition for the Dynamics, Inc. team.

Justin Grant took third in Sunday's race which had been postponed from Saturday following an interruption during the proceedings due to rain. Tracy Hines was fourth at the checkered flag ahead of Hunter Schuerenberg.

The weekend featured eight Sprint car flips but no driver injuries. The final flip involved Robert Ballou, who had led the first 27 laps of the race before tangling with Clauson after losing the lead to Bacon.

Darland's deficit to leader Bacon has grown to 56 points as he slipped five points behind Clauson in the new standings.

Justin Grant, who sits seventh in the latest standings, won the April race at Lawrenceburg.

*2014 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Standings:* 1-Brady Bacon-1,694, 2-Bryan Clauson-1,643, 3-Dave Darland-1,638, 4-Jon Stanbrough-1,536, 5-Chase Stockon-1,423, 6-Tracy Hines-1,338, 7-Justin Grant-1,320, 8-Chris Windom-1,310, 9-Robert Ballou-1,240, 10-C.J. Leary-1,162.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/24/lawrenceburg-fall-nationals-this-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals Open This Thursday​*
Arguably one of the biggest dirt late model crown jewel events of the year is drawing near and will take place at the famed Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, IA. The 11th Annual Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals - Presented by Casey's General Store, sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, will kick off Thursday, September 25th with three nights of racing concluding on Saturday, September 27th. This crown jewel event will pay out over $270,000 over the three nights of racing. Both Thursday and Friday's events will include LOLMDS Hot-Laps, Miller Welders Time Trials, LOLMDS Heat Races, B,C,D-Mains and a 25-lap $7,000 to win feature event.

Saturday's events will include LOLMDS Hot-Laps, D-Main, C-Main, B-Main and the 100-lap $40,000 to win feature event, with over $195,000 up for grabs on Saturday night. Drivers will earn points in each of the two preliminary nights that will set the lineups for Saturday's races. Last year's thrilling event drew seventy-two (72) drivers from all over the country with Josh Richards from Shinnston, WV winning both preliminary features on Thursday and Friday and Darrell Lanigan of Union, KY winning the $40,000 main event on Saturday night.

Knoxville Raceway is located within the Marion County Fairgrounds in the heart of Knoxville, IA just 45 minutes southeast of Iowa's capital city Des Moines.

Knoxville Raceway has a long history of racing tradition over the years and the facility includes the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame and Museum just outside of turn two of the famed track. Knoxville Raceway is a ½ mile oval that provides some of the best racing action anywhere in the country.

The massive main grandstands with a seating capacity of 24,172, suites, sky boxes, paved pit area, Musco Lighting, Jumbo Tron TV screen in turn three, huge vendor midway, camping and numerous other amenities makes this a must attend event for both racers and fans alike.

The award winning Lucas Oil Production Studios will also be on hand to film this crown jewel event that will air on both NBC Sports and the MAVTV American Real Networks in 2014. The main event from Saturday night will air a total of four (4) times in 2014 with re-airs on both NBC Sports and MAVTV.

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series TV package is a joint effort by Lucas Oil Products, Team Lucas Partners and the series sponsors to make it possible to bring dirt late model racing to multiple TV Networks in 2014.

For fans wanting to see Thursday and Friday night's Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals preliminary events "LIVE", Knoxville Raceway and www.DirtonDirt.com have partnered to show those events through a Pay Per View broadcast through www.dirtonDirt.com. To learn more about the "LIVE" Pay Per View Broadcasts of Thursday and Friday nights preliminary events from Knoxville Raceway and how to order the Pay Per View Broadcast go to www.dirtondirt.com .

Many activities surrounding this year's Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals are scheduled for fans and drivers to enjoy during the three day event.

The Fan Midway and Trade show will be open all three days from 1 PM till 7PM each day with great merchandise vendors, driver T-Shirt Trailers, displays and great food. On Friday, at 11:30 AM in the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame and Museum outside turn two, veteran motorsports journalist and TV commentator for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, Dave Argabright will conduct a special interview with three-time LOLMDS Champion Jimmy Owens.

Saturday's activities include a special Hall of Fame Auction held at the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum. Items up for auction include driver and team donated items and fans are encouraged to visit the Sprint Car Hall of Fame Museum as well. Also, on Saturday at 3PM, there will be a special meet and greet driver autograph session in the Dyer-Hudson Hall building located directly behind the main grandstands. Live music will also be available starting at 4 PM in the vendor trade show area.

"We are thrilled to be able to sanction this huge event again this year. This is one of the biggest and most exciting events for our great fans to attend and enjoy three nights of racing action on a great track! We always look forward to working with the great staff at Knoxville Raceway and being a part of the great tradition and history of the Knoxville Raceway. The whole weekend of festivities and the great racing is surely a "must attend" event for race fans from all across the country", stated Ritchie Lewis, Director - Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

For more information about the 11th Annual Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals, area hotels, restaurants, and general information about Knoxville, IA, visit the track website at: www.knoxvilleraceway.com.

For ticket information on the 11th Annual Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals go to the track's website at www.knoxvilleraceway.com or you can call the track office during normal business hours at (614) 842-5431.

For the latest breaking news about the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, including the 2014 tour schedule, TV schedule, drivers, sponsors and all the information about the series visit the official website at: www.lucasdirt.com.

Follow the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series on the social media outlets at www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and https://twitter.com/lucasdirt

*Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals
Track Information:*

Knoxville Raceway
Track Phone #: (641) 842-5431
Track Promoter: Brian Stickel
Location: 1000 N. Lincoln St., Knoxville, IA 50138
Website: www.knoxvilleraceway.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/24...eks-lucas-oil-knoxville-late-model-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Campbell, Johnson Battle For NCRA Sprint Championship This Saturday​*
Twelve events have been completed and it all comes down to one. This one last event for the 2014 race season will declare the season championship as the National Championship Racing Association of Park City, Kansas presented by Precise Racing Products sprint car division concludes their 25th consecutive season this coming Saturday night, September 27, at 81 Speedway in Park City. CampbellCar14

Despite going winless thus far this season, former tour champion Jeremy Campbell of Wichita comes into the event with a 40 point lead over Quinter, Kansas driver C.J. Johnson. Campbell won his lone championship back in 2010 while Johnson has claimed three straight championships and four overall.

Johnson claimed his lone feature victory at Dodge City Raceway Park earlier this season in a combined event with the ASCS Sooner region.

Salina, Kansas driver Jon Freeman currently sits third in the point standings and is looking to hold off Wichita's J.D. Johnson, who has been on a tear the last half of the season. Johnson was tabbed as driver of the #8 Whitehead Motorsports sprinter during the Hutchinson Grand Nationals back in late July and looked to be headed to victory before a bolt in the steering box broke causing a DNF. He then went on to claim his first tour victory in four years at 81 Speedway back on August 30th and then finished a strong third at Junction Motor Speedway in McCool, Nebraska on September 8th. Freeman is 90 point ahead of Johnson for the third position in the final point standings.

Sitting fifth is Kingman, Kansas driver Jeff Stasa, who picked up his first career tour victory at the new Longdale Speedway in Longdale, Oklahoma.

Leading rookie contender Jake Greider has all but clinched the rookie of the year standings and sits sixth in the standings with fellow rookie contender Raymond Seeman sitting fourth. Rounding out the top ten is Springfield, Nebraska's Jack Dover, who leads the tour in victories with five, and sits eight in the standings while fellow Nebraska driver Tyler Drueke and Luke Cranston round out the top ten.

Gates for this Saturday night at 81 Speedway open at 5:00 PM with racing slated for a 7:00 PM start time. 81 Speedway is located north of Wichita on I-135 to exit 16, then .7 mile west on 77th St. in Park City. For more race and ticket information contact the 81 Speedway office (316) 755-1781

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/24...e-for-ncra-sprint-championship-this-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bobby Labonte Racing To Close In 2015​*
Bobby Labonte Racing will cease operations at the end of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series season, the team announced on Wednesday.

Since 2007, BLR and driver Earl Pearson Jr. have enjoyed championship success together. They won back-to-back Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series titles and some of dirt late model top events including the Indiana Icebreaker, Colossal 100 and the Dirt Track World Championship. The team was also the founder and house team of the Longhorn Chassis beginning in 2011.

BLR has continued to evolve over time as has Longhorn Chassis. Team owner Bobby Labonte opted to shut down his race operations and put all resources and efforts on the further development and growth of Longhorn Chassis.

"These decisions are never easy, however, we have seen a lot of growth in the Longhorn Chassis over the past year," Labonte said. "We need to allocate all our resources in this direction and it would not be fair to Earl to continue the race team if we couldn't put all our focus there. Again, it was not an easy decision, but one that we all agreed was best."

"I have enjoyed working with Earl over the last eight years and I'm proud to call him a friend," he added. "He is a great guy and a championship leader.

He is one of the reasons why Longhorn Chassis has been so successful and he will always be a part of the family."

Pearson Jr. drove the original Longhorn Chassis and has been instrumental in the evolution of the fastest growing brands in dirt late model racing. He is also the only driver that raced for BLR during its full duration in dirt late model racing.

"I would like to thank Bobby, the Labonte family and the entire BLR race team for all they have done for me and my family," said Pearson Jr. "I feel fortunate to have worked with such a wonderful group of people that I now call friends.

Over the last eight years we have won championships and many prestigious events. I would like to thank Lucas Oil and the many other sponsors that have partnered with us over the last eight years. As BLR and I part ways at the end of the season, my hope is for continued success for everyone involved with BLR and Longhorn Chassis."

BLR and Pearson Jr. will complete the 2014 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series season. The team is sixth in series standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/bobby-labonte-racing-to-close-in-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Tony Stewart Cleared By Grand Jury​*
Tony Stewart has been cleared by a Grand Jury of any wrong doing in the death of Kevin Ward Jr.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Driver Kevin Ward Jr. Driving Under The Influence​*
D.A. Sprint Car driver Kevin Ward Jr was under the influence of marijuana the night of his death. The amount was said to be enough to impair judgment.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Statement From Ward Family*​


> _*Statement from Ward family as read over phone by sister Kayla Herring:*
> 
> "Our son got out of his car during caution when the race was suspended. All the other vehicles were reducing speed and not accelerating except for Stewart, who intentionally tried to intimidate Kevin by accelerating and sliding his car toward him, causing the tragedy. The focus should be on the actions of Mr.
> Stewart.
> 
> This matter is not at rest and we will pursue all remedies in fairness to Kevin."_


 *Source:*
Jenna Fryer Twitter


----------



## Ckg2011

*URSS Closes Out 2014 Campaign This Saturday At Dodge City, Live Audio On RacinBoys​*
The United Rebel Sprint Series will put an end to their 2014 season this Saturday night at Dodge City Raceway Park during the Jerry Soderburg Memorial in Dodge City KS. The final race paying $1000 to the winner will attract a great field of cars as it is the final night for points in the Kansas and Colorado Regions and will also determine the National Championship.

Leading the Rebels into the final night will be Jake Bubak who only has to start his heat to wrap up his second consecutive National Championship.

The battle for the runner up position will be hotly contested as Great Bends Zach Blurton leads Liberal's Steven Richardson by a mere 8 points going into the final night. Rookies Jeremy Huish and Jed Werner are a mere 20 points apart in forth and fifth and also vying for the National Roookie of the Year award.

As this is also a Colorado regional points race a strong contingent of Colorado cars are planning on making the trip. Rookie Joey Schmidt has a strong lead coming into the final night with Mike Taylor and Luke Lucero only two points apart for second. Kevin Schramek will also make the tow only 10 points behind in forth and two points ahead of Coby Pearce.

In the previous three races at the beautiful 3/8 mile high banked track, there have been three different winners with Zac Taylor picking up the opening night, Jake Bubak claiming the Steve King Memorial and Jared Kern picking up his only win of the season in the last outing in July.

Look for this to be one of the best races this year as a great field of cars is expected and valuable points are on the line.

If you can't attend be sure to tune into racinboys.com to listen to Mike Wilson call all the action live.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/25...turday-at-dodge-city-live-audio-on-racinboys/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Championship Weekend For ASCS Gulf South Region​*
The Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region of the American Sprint Car Series closes out their 2014 season this Saturday, September 27 at the Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas.

Channin Tankersley carries a 101 point advantage over Ray Allen Kulhanek into the season's final event. By starting the Heat Race, Tankersley assures his first championship with the Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region 
Chris Sweeney holds third with Klint Angelette and John Pate making the top five.

Going into the season's final night, 14 drivers have claimed victory in 19 feature events. The season's highest win count stands at two with Johnny Herrera, Travis Rilat, Tommy Bryant, Ray Allen Kulhanek, and Blake Hahn each earning a pair victories.

Saturday, September 27 at the Battleground Speedway will include Late Models, Pure Stocks, Hobby Stocks, Limited Modifieds, and Dwarf Cars.

Gates open at 5:00 P.M. with races getting underway at 7:00 P.M. (CT). Admission is $15 with kids 12 and under admitted free. For more information on the Battleground Speedway, log onto http://www.battleground-speedway.com.

For continued updates on the Griffith Truck and Equipment Gulf South Region, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/25/championship-weekend-for-ascs-gulf-south-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The King Back At Home​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway after a two year absence, as the 'The King of the Outlaws' Steve Kinser makes his final appearance at his home track as a full-time Outlaw.

Kinser, a native of Bloomington, has six career Outlaws wins at the track dating back to the inaugural running in 1984. The 20-time champion has one win this season at Volusia Speedway Park on Feb. 16.

The last time the Outlaws took on Bloomington, Lucas Wolfe scored his first career World of Outlaws win at the track after charging through the field and holding off pole sitter Joey Saldana.

Tickets are still available to see Steve Kinser take on his home track in his final full season. Catch all the action from the 'King's Court' - for $111 you get access to a special hospitality area with food and drink, a commemorative Steve Kinser ticket and exclusive hillside seating access.

Ticket prices begin at $35 for general admission seating. To purchase your tickets for Bloomington, click here.

*ABOUT THE TRACKS:* Bloomington Speedway is a semi-banked, quarter-mile oval. The track record of 9.672 seconds was established by Jason Meyers on Aug. 5, 2011. For more information, visit http://www.woosprint.com/bloomington-speedway.

*Previous A-Feature winners:* 2012 - Lucas Wolfe on Aug. 3 2011 - Donny Schatz on Aug. 5 1999 - Sammy Swindell on May 19, Sammy Swindell on May 19 1998 - Steve Kinser on October 8 1997 - Dave Blaney on June 13 1996 - Stevie Smith on June 14 1995 - Danny Lasoski on April 21 1994 - Sammy Swindell on April 15 1993 - Steve Kinser on April 23 1992 - Stevie Smith on April 17 1991 - Steve Kinser on May 1 1990 - Joe Gaerte on April 25 1989 - Doug Wolfgang on April 7, Doug Wolfgang on May 13 1988 - Sammy Swindell on April 8, Steve Kinser on August 30 1987 - Bobby Allen on April 29, Steve Kinser on September 26 1986 - Bobby Davis, Jr., on April 18 1984 - Steve Kinser on May 18.

*DRIVER INFO The following World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series drivers* maintain websites: Cody Darrah - CodyDarrah.com David Gravel - DavidGravel89g.com Kraig Kinser - KraigKinser.com Steve Kinser - SteveKinser.com Kerry Madsen - KenericRacing.com Paul McMahan - PaulMcMahanRacing.com Daryn Pittman - DarynPittman.com Joey Saldana - JoeySaldanaRacing.com Logan Schuchart - Shark1s.com Donny Schatz - DonnySchatz.com Jason Sides - SidesMotorsports.com Brad Sweet - Bradsweetracing.com For more driver information, visit: WoOsprint.com

*LISTEN LIVE:* Fans can listen live to all the action from Bloomington Speedway on http://www.DIRTVision.com.

*LIVE ONLINE UPDATES:* Check out the Official World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series website at WoOsprint.com for live, interactive text updates of each race. It also includes driver biographies with statistics and pictures, race-by-race stats, detailed track information and race coverage, series news and team press releases.

*GET SOCIAL:* Follow the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Twitter at www.twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws, like it on Facebook at www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws, or check out the latest videos on YouTube at http://www.youtube.com/WorldofOutlaws.

*UP NEXT:* The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series heads north to Berlin Speedway for the first time ever on Saturday. The series then takes on Williams Grove Speedway for the $50,000 to win National Open on Oct. 3 and 4.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/25/the-king-back-at-home/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MARS To Close Out 2014 Campaign This Saturday At Salina High Banks​*
The 2014 season for the MARS DIRTcar Series will come to a close this weekend at the ultra-banked Salina High Banks Speedway in Salina, Oklahoma Saturday night, September 27th with a $3,000 to win feature.

Drivers expected to race this weekend include defending MARS champion and current point leader Tony Jackson Jr. of Lebanon, MO; Justin Asplin of Birch Tree, MO; Leroy Johnson of Battlefield, MO; Brad Looney of Republic, MO; Patrick Johnson of Ash Grove, MO; Jason Hughes, West Plains, MO; Brandon Morton of Broken Arrow, OK; Brandon McCormick of Lebanon, MO; Jon Driskill of Bentonville, AR; Josh Hughes, West Plains, MO; Darrell Mooneyham of Verona, MO; Jeremy Payne of Springfield, MO; Jeff Roth of Bentonville, AR; Brantlee Gotschall of Nevada, MO; Jason Redman, Sapulpa OK; Brett Hanson, Ft. Gibson, OK; Brandon Mitchell, Muldrow OK and many more!

Pit gates will open at 3:00 PM while grandstands open at 5:00 PM with racing slated for a 7:00 PM start time. Adult general admission is $15.

Children general admission is $10. Adult pit passes are $35.

The Salina High Banks Speedway is located nine miles east of Pryor on highway 20 and the tracks phone number is (918) 434-7223.

Information on the MARS DIRTcar Series can be found at www.marsracingseries.com.

The MARS DIRTcar Series would like to thank their sponsors for the 2014 season. Hoosier Racing Tire, Libscomb Auto Group, Andy's Frozen Custard, Powertrain Industries, Sunoco Race Fuel, Midwest Sheet Metal, GRT Race Cars, Keizer Wheels, Hatfield Racing Engines, Race Brothers Farm & Home Supply, Supermoon Graphics, Off Axis Custom Paint and Don Babb Motorsports.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/25/mars-close-out-2014-campaign-this-saturday-at-salina-high-banks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Davenport In Knoxville LM Opener​*
Jonathan Davenport led from start to finish in dominant fashion during Thursday night's Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals opener at Knoxville Raceway.

Davenport started second and survived an early battle with Brian Birkhofer to score his first victory at the legendary half-mile dirt track in the 25-lap preliminary feature.

Darrell Lanigan passed Birkhofer on lap nine for second, but never got close enough to challenge Davenport. Birkhofer came home third, followed by Earl Pearson Jr. and 22nd-starting Brandon Sheppard.

"It feels great to win at such a prestigious place as Knoxville Raceway. I have to thank Kevin and Leroy Rumley. What a car we had tonight," Davenport said. "I felt so comfortable out there. This Longhorn Chassis has been fast all year. Hopefully we can get three wins here this weekend."

Davenport sprinted to the lead at the drop of the green flag and was challenged by Birkhofer for just a few laps before pulling away for his 21st victory of the season. "This track fits my driving style," Davenport said. "It's wide-open, no doubt! I just kept it glued to the top for most of the race."

Lanigan, the defending winner of the event, followed up his big victory a year ago with a runner-up finish on the opening night this year.

"We had a good car tonight," Lanigan said. "We had a really good battle with Brian [Birkhofer] there for a while. Once we got by him, he [Davenport] was so far out in front and with only 25 laps tonight, I wasn't going to be able to catch him. It's a good start for the weekend. We will make some adjustments and come out Friday night ready to go."

Birkhofer started the weekend off on a positive note after a disappointing run in 2013.

"After last year, this is just tremendous to be to come out tonight and get a podium finish," Birkhofer explained. "We just got this Vic Hill Racing Engine this week and it gives us a confidence boost heading into Friday and Saturday night. It looked like a really good crowd tonight and I hope we put on a good show for everyone."

Dale McDowell set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 79 entrants, with a lap of 17.635 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Darrell Lanigan, Brian Birkhofer, Earl Pearson Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Kent Robinson, Scott Bloomquist, Eddie Carrier Jr., Frank Heckenast Jr., Tim McCreadie, Dale McDowell, Steve Francis, Brady Smith, Mike Marlar, Rick Eckert, A.J. Diemel, Will Vaught, Jared Landers, John Blankenship, Jason Rauen, Vic Coffey, Brandon Overton, Chad Simpson, Chase Junghans.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/its-all-davenport-in-knoxville-lm-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Outlaws Make Inaugural Appearance At Berlin Raceway​*
For the first time ever, the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series will take on Berlin Raceway in Marne, Mich. The inaugural appearance will take place on Saturday, Sept. 27.

The paved, 7/16 mile oval has been covered with clay to accommodate the World of Outlaws late models and sprint cars. The late models have competed on the track the last three seasons, and did so this season two weeks ago.

The Outlaws head to Marne with fewer than 10 events left in the 2014 season. With 22 wins so far this season, Donny Schatz continues to lead the race for championship. The five-time champion currently has a 271 point lead over second place Daryn Pittman.

Tickets are still available for Berlin Raceway's inaugural World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event. General admission tickets are $20 for students and $30 for adults. To purchase your tickets, c lick here.

The first green flag falls at 6:30 p.m. Gates open at 3:30 p.m. and the pits open at 4 p.m.

*ABOUT THE TRACKS*
Berlin Raceway is a 7/16-mile, paved oval that has been covered with clay for the World of Outlaws. For more information, visit http://www.woosprint.com/berlin-raceway.

*LISTEN LIVE:* Fans can listen live to all the action from Berlin Raceway on http://www.DIRTVision.com.

*LIVE ONLINE UPDATES:* Check out the Official World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series website at WoOsprint.com for live, interactive text updates of each race. It also includes driver biographies with statistics and pictures, race-by-race stats, detailed track information and race coverage, series news and team press releases.

*GET SOCIAL:* Follow the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Twitter at www.twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws, like it on Facebook at www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws, or check out the latest videos on YouTube at http://www.youtube.com/WorldofOutlaws.

*UP NEXT:* The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series takes on Williams Grove Speedway for the $50,000 to win National Open on Oct. 3 and 4. The series then joins Napa Auto Parts Super Dirt Week XLIII in Syracuse, N.Y. as it battles at Rolling Wheels Raceway on Saturday, Oct. 11.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2906-at-a-glance-outlaws-make-inaugural-appearance-at-berlin-raceway


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Unsure If He'll Race Sprint Cars Again​*
For Tony Stewart, there was no greater joy than escaping his everyday life and climbing behind the wheel of a sprint car. He loves the feel, the way they drive, the purity he finds at all the tiny dirt tracks across the country.

When he broke his leg racing his sprint car a year ago, an injury that sidelined him for six months, he was almost defiant in his desire to never give up his hobby. But after the death of Kevin Ward Jr., who was killed when Stewart's car struck him as Ward walked on an upstate New York dirt track on Aug. 9, Stewart may never get back in a sprint car.

''I would say it's going to be a long time before you ever see me in a sprint car again, if ever. I don't have any desire at this moment to get back in a car,'' Stewart told The Associated Press in his first interview since a grand jury decided he would not be charged in Ward's death.

''If I had the option to go right now to a race, I wouldn't. I don't even know when I'll go to a sprint car race again to watch. I can promise you it's going to be a long time before you ever see me back in one.''

Sitting on his couch Thursday night in his Huntersville, North Carolina, home, a sprint car race in Arkansas was on mute on his television. Stewart's eyes were constantly drawn to the action. He can't help himself. It's where he came from, how he made his name and the one form of racing he simply couldn't walk away from, even as he was criticized for jeopardizing his lucrative NASCAR career by messing around in the dirt.

He just couldn't give it up. Not when he became a multi-millionaire and one of NASCAR's biggest names, not after good friend Jason Leffler was killed in a sprint car race last year, and not after his own injury led to three surgeries, a month in bed and forced him to miss NASCAR races for the first time in his career.

Stewart is addicted to the simplicity of sprint car racing, to racing at venues across the country where the crowd is starving for gimmick-free racing. He didn't care that a field full of drivers of varying ages and talent were racing for purses that rarely reach $5,000.

He made it his goal to give back to the sprint car community at every turn, especially after his accident. He improved the part that broke and caused his broken leg, and spent $110,000 on firesuits and helmets for nearly 50 drivers who needed updated safety equipment.

Stewart even paid for the embroidery on the firesuits. His only request? That his Tony Stewart Racing logo be placed in a position that would not be noticed during interviews.

Stewart has been grappling with the decision to leave sprint racing since his 2013 crash at an Iowa dirt track. He'd only returned to sprint car racing one month before Ward's death.

''It's hurt for 16 months to sit and be scrutinized for it,'' said Stewart, ''and to try to give back to a sport that you love, and every time you turn around, you've got to constantly defend yourself for doing something and trying to support something that you believe in and care about.''

Chuck Miller, race director and President of the Empire Super Sprints series that Stewart and Ward were racing in that night, understands how Stewart feels, but believes it would be a blow to sprint car racing if he never returned.

''I do hope that somewhere down the line he'll reconsider,'' Miller told AP. ''There aren't many drivers of his stature that have done what he's been able to do for all of motorsports, and especially sprint car racing. He's been able to win races at all levels of the sport, including almost every sprint sanctioning.''

Stewart, a three-time NASCAR champion, spent three weeks in seclusion at his Indiana home after Ward's death and describes those weeks as the darkest of his life.

On the advice of legal counsel, Stewart would not describe what he remembers about the crash at Canandaigua Motorsports Park, but insists what happened ''was 100 percent an accident.''

Ward and Stewart had been racing for position when Ward crashed, exited his vehicle and walked down the dark track in an apparent attempt to confront Stewart. A toxicology report found Ward also had marijuana in his system.

Ward's family has said ''the matter is not at rest,'' and Stewart may still face a civil lawsuit. Stewart wants to discuss the accident, and said not being able to talk about what happened ''keeps me from moving forward. It just stays there, hanging over my head.

''It's just been a really tough six weeks. I went to go have fun for a night, and that's not what ended up happening.''

Ward and Stewart didn't know each other, and Stewart doesn't recall them ever talking. He laments that in the scrutiny that followed - some questioned if Stewart had tried to intimidate Ward for stepping on the track - that the loss of the 20-year-old driver and his promising career fell to the background. He said he can't imagine how the Ward family is feeling, doesn't blame them for anything they may say about him, but hopes to someday get the chance to sit with them and talk about that night.

''I would hope they understand - maybe they do, maybe they don't, maybe they never will - that I do care,'' he said. ''I've tried to be respectful of their process of grieving and not push myself on them. I'm sure they have things that they want to know what happened and I think it's important for them at some point to hear it from my point.''

Stewart believes his past - previous eruptions have included him throwing a helmet at another car, shouting and shoving matches, and sharply worded dressing downs - has played heavily into how the public has viewed Ward's death. But he doesn't believe he has a problem with anger, and did not have a problem with Ward that evening.

''Anger had nothing to do with what happened that night,'' Stewart said. ''I wasn't angry with anything or anybody.''

He is back at NASCAR events after missing three races.

But when not at the track, he barely leaves his house. A day feels like a month. His mind wanders, his emotions get the best of him.

At stake now is a streak of a winning at least one race every year of his Sprint Cup career, and Stewart has just eight more chances this season to get to Victory Lane. It's a mark he can focus on to help his healing, and he insists his heart and his head are up to the challenge.

''If it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen. There's going to be a lot bigger things at the end of my life that are going to matter more than my Cup career,'' he said. ''But you've got to have goals, you've got to have something to push for, you've got to have a reason we do this.

''It's nice to have something to focus on again.''

*Source:*
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/stewart-says-crash-100-percent-accident-080540756--nascar.html


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Best At Bloomington​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6614&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

The cushion and lapped traffic midway through Friday night's Indy Race Parts presents the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series at Bloomington Speedway provided Donny Schatz the opportunity he needed to score his 23rd win of the season and fourth straight in Indiana.

It was 19-year-old Christopher Bell who provided Schatz with his fiercest competition. Bell, who has one World of Outlaws win this season despite having just a handful of starts with the series, took over the lead from Jac Haudenschild early on in the feature and built on it as Schatz advanced forward.

By lap 10 Schatz had caught and was challenging Haudenschild for second. Schatz cleared Haudenschild two laps later and set his sights on Bell.

As the field went around to complete lap 19, Bell hit lapped traffic in turn one. Schatz went to the bottom while Bell rode the cushion at the top. As the two drivers exited turn two side-by-side, Bell jumped the cushion.

"We got down there in the lapped traffic and I was really good when I could run the top at my speed but as soon as I had to slow down for other people I got myself into trouble," Bell said. "It kind of surprised me that I didn't end up on the other side of the banking."

Bell gave up the lead to Schatz but managed to hang on to second.

As much of the field ran high on the cushion, Schatz looked for other ways around the track.

"It was pretty touchy on the cushion," said the Tony Stewart Racing driver. "I just did the best I could somewhere else. We could roll the bottom; we could roll through the middle&#8230; You need that lapped traffic to get them opportunities to race with guys and come through the field."

By the end of the feature Schatz had built up a lead of nearly an entire straightaway in his STP/Armor All car. He was never seriously challenged again.

This was Schatz's fourth Indiana win in a row. With his win, he claimed four of five races in the Hoosier state this season.

Schatz's win also tied this season with 2013 as the winningest of his career. It has been more than a decade since a driver other than Schatz has won 23 or more races - 20-time champion Steve Kinser won 25 during the 2003 season.

"It's unbelievable. It's been a great year," Schatz said. "This race team is unbelievable - what they keep providing for racecars is awesome. There are a lot of guys from the shop here tonight and it's cool to win close to the shop for these guys. We had a good run in Indiana. Being in the King's hometown and getting the win, that's pretty cool."

Schatz's points lead now extends to 281 over second place Daryn Pittman. Paul McMahan remains in third. The tightest points battle is the race for fourth where Kerry Madsen and Joey Saldana are separated by just six points.

Bell had his hands full the remainder of the feature with Haudenschild and Daryn Pittman.

With 11 to go, Pittman got around Haudenschild and moved back into the third spot. As the laps wound down, Pittman managed to get the nose of his Great Clips car under Bell, but was never able to clear him.

Bell said he needed to work on being able to run other lines around the track in his CSI Shocks/Foxco/Hinkle Hamburgers car.

"I think my car was pretty good," he said. "It was just me trying to figure out how to use my feet together as well as keeping the tires underneath me. These guys gave me an awesome racecar tonight and just came up one spot short."

Pittman, the defending Outlaws champion, started the feature in third, but fell back early as Schatz made his charge to the front. Pittman said with Schatz's growing points lead he needs to quit focusing on the championship and start taking some risks to win races.

"Just felt like I just made way too many mistakes too early and was too cautious," said the Kasey Kahne Racing driver. "I've just got to get more aggressive. It's a good night for us after last weekend. We had probably one of the toughest weekends we've had as a team - two back-to-back nights that we really struggled. It's good to get back on the podium but we really need to win a race and that starts with me."

Earlier in the night David Gravel toppled Joey Saldana's track record at Bloomington Speedway after turning a quick time lap of 9.304. It was Gravel's 11th quick time of the season, the second most of any driver.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series heads north to take on Berlin Speedway in Marne, Mich. for the first time ever on Saturday. The series then heads back to Williams Grove Speedway for the final time this season to take on the Pennsylvania Posse at the National Open on Oct. 3 and 4.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2014/09/Donny-Schatz-Best-at-Bloomington.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins Inaugural Race At Berlin​*
Donny Schatz made history Saturday night at Berlin Raceway. In winning the inaugural World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event at the track, Schatz captured his 24th win of the season and set a new personal single season win record.

"Awesome race team. Awesome racecar. A great effort by this team," Schatz said in Victory Lane.

Schatz, who swept both Michigan races this season (I-96 Speedway on May 31 and Berlin Raceway on Sept. 27), came into Berlin following a win the night before at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway where he tied his single season win record at 23.

The five-time champion put together a dominant performance throughout the night at Berlin, scoring quick time early and battling from sixth to second in the dash.

The track, a paved 7/16 mile oval that has been covered with dirt, provided the Tony Stewart Racing driver with a racing surface that he is historically good on.

"We've always been good in the slick," Schatz said. "We haven't raced anything that slick in a long time - I've been looking forward to it. Just an awesome racecar - it was fun to drive, fun to get through traffic. It just did everything right tonight."

Schatz started the night on the outside front row next to 19-year-old Christopher Bell who he battled with for his win the night before. Bell held off the STP / Armor All car for the first lap as Schatz fought side-by-side with the young driver. On lap two, the battle continued into turn four where Schatz got around Bell and took over the lead. He never looked back.

Schatz's strongest competition of the night came from Daryn Pittman. The driver of the Great Clips car started the feature in fifth and quickly made headway through the field. He and Gary Taylor traded positions through the opening laps with Pittman taking over the third spot for good on lap five. Just two laps later he overtook Bell for the second spot.

As the feature wound down, the Kasey Kahne Racing driver closed the gap on Schatz but was not able to catch him as the two worked their way through lapped traffic.

"I had a good car," Pittman said. "We got to second and could hang with Donny there for a while and then a couple of lapped cars held me up and he checked out. But then he got held up there the last few laps pretty hard off of four. We at least got somewhat close."

Pittman said it is hard to know what to expect at a new racetrack but said it was fun racing all night. He said the track challenged his crew to make the right decisions and keep them competitive.

"It's hard to be happy with second, but sometimes that's the way it goes."

Pittman's Kasey Kahne Racing teammate Brad Sweet brought his SurePoint Medical / SureTestSupplies.com car home in third place. Sweet fell back to third on the start but battled back past Taylor and Bell to take over the third spot on lap 15.

"Donny's been on a roll lately so hats off to him for making it tough on everybody," Sweet said. "They're definitely setting the bar really high right now so we're happy to be up on the podium."

"I'll be honest, when I first showed up here I wasn't sure what to expect with just laying some dirt over the pavement and it being slick and dusty right out of the gate. It was a good racetrack all night. There was two grooves and you had to work on your car to get it right and I think it showed. There were cars out there that missed it a little bit and were going backwards and there were cars that were good that were going forward. We were lucky enough to be one of the ones going pretty far forward."

Schatz extended his championship points lead over Pittman to 288. Paul McMahan remains in third while Kerry Madsen now has a 24 point lead over Joey Saldana for fourth place.

Jason Sides was the KSE Hard Charger of the night after advancing seven positions to finish in 11th.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Williams Grove Speedway for the final time this season to take on the Pennsylvania Posse at the National Open on Oct. 3 and 4. The Outlaws then join NAPA Super Dirt Week XLIII at Rolling Wheels Raceway on Oct. 11.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...4/09/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Berlin-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crawley Captures Hockett/McMillin Memorial Prelim​*
For the 45th time in his career, Tim Crawley parked in Victory Lane with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, taking night one of the fourth annual Jesse Hockett / Daniel McMillin Memorial at the Lucas Oil Speedway in Wheatland, Mo.

Crawley's third win at the "Diamond of Dirt Tracks", the Mike Ward Motorsports No. 88 led start-to-finish in Friday's Protect the Harvest A-Feature event.

Challenged in the final laps by Jeff Swindell, the R&A Farms No. 94 slipped a nose under Crawley with two laps to run, "When you start on the pole, sometimes it's your race to lose. You just can't really tell what's going on behind you." commented Crawley. "I think the top just go so far around and I saw Jeff's nose get underneath me - I done led this whole thing and I wanted this trophy real bad so I was going to get it back in front."

Taking to the cushion, Crawley took off to a half straight-a-way advantage.
Racing for second, Jeff Swindell and Wayne Johnson exchanged slide-jobs for a bit as the pair starting to close before a caution brought the field single file on Lap 13 for Aaron Reutzel who stopped atop turn four with heavy smoke and fire under the hood of the No. 87.

Aaron was ok, and was scored twenty-second.

With clear racetrack and a lapped car between himself and Swindell, the three time National Champion again jumped to a commanding lead. Racing to the back-markers on Lap 18, Crawley's advantage shrunk as Swindell worked the bottom line.

Showing his nose to Crawley, the No. 94 shot nearly even exiting the second turn. Holding for a moment, Crawley's run off the cushion was more than the low side could handle.

Changing up his line, Crawley split lapped cars on the final lap for the win while Wayne Johnson snuck by for second, "Just to be locked in here is great. Jesse was a good friend of mine, and this means we have a shot tomorrow.

We get to start in the first four rows of this thing, but we need to work on this car.

It was dragging the left-rear too much on entry, and taking way too long to get going but hats off to Crawley, he was rolling there."

Sam Hafertepe, Jr. also worked by the No. 94 on the final lap to claim the final podium step. Asked about the race with Swindell on the final lap, Swindell replied, "I thought he was going to stick to the bottom there, but I think his line just went away there. He tried to pinch it down into three, which is what you're supposed to do, but I think Johnny was coming there too and made it all that harder to pull back around."

From tenth, Johnny Herrera did work by for the final transfer into Saturday's A-Feature. Jeff Swindell ended up completing the top five.

Brad Loyet settled for sixth with Jack Dover seventh. Roger Crockett crossed eighth with Jonathan Cornell ninth from thirteenth in the Elk Grove Ford No. 17. After taking a provisional into the A-Feature, Tony Bruce, Jr. climbed from twenty-forth to complete the top ten.

A field of 49 drivers broke into six Heat Races with Tim Crawley, Sam Hafertepe, Jr., Harli White, Jason Johnson, Roger Crockett, and Johnny Herrera each earning wins. A pair of B-Features went to Derek Hagar and Seth Bergman. Provisionals were utilized by Tony Bruce, Jr. and Matt Covington.

The Speedway Motors Warrior Region saw Jonathan Cornell garner high points.

Brian Brown, Kyle Bellm, Adam Jones, and Danny Thoman were the top five point earners.

The fourth annual Jesse Hockett / Daniel McMillin Memorial continues Saturday, September 27 with races getting underway at 6:30 P.M. (CT).

For more information, log onto http://www.lucasoilspeedway.com.

For continued updates on the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/27/crawley-captures-hockettmcmillin-memorial-prelim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Morton Tops OCRS At Outlaw Motorsports Park​*
Chance Morton seems to be hitting his stride as of late with his second OCRS feature in three weeks and his third of the season on Saturday night at Outlaw Motorsports Park.

Morton, picked a good night to win with extra money on the line thanks to AmeriFlex Hose and Accessories that drew in a 28-car field. But Morton had to run down Shayla Waddell who was setting a strong pace in the early going.

"I just tried to run her down and stay consistent at the same time," said Morton of his run toward the front in his Morton Excavating sprinter. "I was just hoping for a caution so we could catch up to her."

Following a lap 12 yellow Morton was able to pass Waddell on lap 13 for the lead and stayed there the final 12 laps for the victory despite changes in the handling of his new Maxim chassis.

"The car got a little bit tighter but that gave us the opportunity to drive it a little bit harder," he said.

Waddell was not able to keep pace but ironically her backup sprint car driven by Shane Sellers was able to take up the chase and finish second.

"The car was awesome," Sellers said of his run in the number 88 backup car.

"Unfortunately for Shayla we had a yellow about halfway through. I don't think anybody would have caught her if it were not for that yellow."

Sellers was making a run at Morton when he broke a rear shock late in the race.

"That yellow helped me sitting fifth. I passed two cars in one and two," recalled Sellers. "I was the fastest car on the track. I got to the bumper of Chance (Morton). He kind of had to get out of the gas and I kind of biked up in the cushion and broke a right rear shock. I did not have a shock for the last seven laps. I was up on my toes. It was hard to race that track with no right rear shock. To come home second with no right rear shock, I am pretty happy."

The high groove seemed to be the place to run for Sellers.

"For that kind of track you had to either set up for the bottom or the top,"

Sellers said. "I thought more people would go to the bottom so I set up for the top. We had it dialed in."

It was a good ending to a night that started on a disappointing note when Sellers and his dad broke down on the way to Outlaw.

"My dad was going to race tonight, but on the way here we broke an axle on our flat bed trailer," said Sellers. "He had to kind of hang out on the side of the road and wait for another trailer. I feel bad that he could not run as he was kind of wanting to.

"I was able to get in Shayla's other car. They were kind enough to let me run it. They have been good to me. We just kind of wanted to get them both out there and have some fun."

Both 88 cars were fast as Waddell had opened up a straightaway lead on the field through the first 10 laps before a yellow closed up the field.

"I am the kind of a driver that when I get into a rhythm I get faster, smoother and better," Waddell said. "Once that rhythm breaks I just lose it.

"If the race had been ten laps I would have won it," smiled Shayla.

Waddell had no idea she was leading by such a large margin.

"I did not know where anyone else was," she said. "I just assumed they were right behind me."

The final OCRS event of the 2014 season is next Saturday at Caney Valley Speedway and Shayla would really like to be there.

"Hopefully I can talk my dad into racing again next weekend," Waddell said.

Finishing behind Sellers at the checkered was Mickey Walker who came from 13th starting position to third after winning the B feature. The finish earned Walker the AmeriFlex Hose and Accessories Hard Charger award. Brian McClelland was fourth and B feature third place finisher Johnny Kent rounded out the top five.

Andrew Deal leads Danny Smith by 42 points as the OCRS title chasers head to the last event of 2014 next Saturday at the Osage Casino Caney Valley Speedway in Caney Kansas.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/28/morton-tops-ocrs-at-outlaw-motorsports-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Wires USAC Sprints At Lawrenceburg​*
For the second-straight year, Bryan Clauson took home $10,000 as the AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship wrapped up the Midwest portion of the schedule before heading west in November for the final four races of the 2014 calendar.

The Noblesville, Indiana driver took his fifth win of the season in wire-to-wire fashion, holding off National point leader Brady Bacon and registering his 30th career victory with the series.

Clauson led from the front row over Chase Stockon in a race that went 25-straight laps under green. Bacon quickly nabbed second as Stockon was trying to stick in the top-five. Bacon kept pace with Clauson throughout, and continually looked low through turns three and four as they negotiated traffic.

He never could pull even and Clauson opened up his advantage before a caution with five laps to go for Dave Darland, who had a flat right-rear tire. He returned at the tail of the field.

Bacon moved alongside Clauson as the two completed the 26th lap but was unable to uproot Clauson from his perch in the lead on the high side. He again pulled away with the lead as spring Lawrenceburg winner Justin Grant moved past Jon Stanbrough for fourth and closed on Tracy Hines.

Another stoppage with two laps to go set up a green-white-checker finish, but this time Bacon had no threat for Clauson, as the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevy Performance #20 Beast/Kistler took a .593-second win.

"Tonight is a big win for us. The car was good all night, and very forgiving more than anything. You don't see me win too many races up on the curb at Lawrenceburg, but these guys made my job easy. We're at the point of needing to win races and letting the points fall where they may - we didn't gain on Brady tonight but this is a good send-off to the last four races out west," Clauson said.

Bacon protected his 51-point lead in the National standings with his runner-up finish aboard the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green #69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"We would have needed him to fall asleep and make a major mistake or something to get him. I tried the bottom for all it was worth throughout the race, and it just wasn't enough. He doesn't make many mistakes, and tonight none were big enough to capitalize on.

We've gotten going really well the last few races and hopefully we can take that momentum with us to try to close out the championship," Bacon said.

Hines rounded out the podium in his The Carolina Nut Company - Hansen's Welding #4 DRC/Stanton Chevy.

"It was key to qualify so well. Tonight is not my prototypical strong track, running the cushion that high up there. Our car was good and we've found some things with motors that have made them more driveable," Hines said.

Grant came home fourth in the Mark Hery Racing - Racing for Kinser Clayton #4 0 DRC/Claxton, while Jerry *****, Jr. snuck past Stanbrough on the final lap for the fifth spot in the Edison Motorsports - Crume Evans Insurance #10E Spike/Chevy.

www.usacracing.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/28/clauson-wires-usac-sprints-at-lawrenceburg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Tops Lucas Oil ASCS At Hockett/McMillin Memorial​*
For the second night in a row, the fourth running of the Jesse Hockett / Daniel McMillin Memorial found a first time winner at the Lucas Oil Speedway as Derek Hagar grabbed the lead from Jeff Swindell in slower traffic for his second Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series National Tour victory of 2014.

"This means a lot," commented Derek before taking a pause to gain his composure. "Me and Jesse were team mates the year that he passed away at Manzanita in the Silver Crown cars, and at Indianapolis at the mile. That was the only time I ever heard Jesse say he was scared of the racecar was at the Indy mile. I had to look at him twice like, "Did you just say that Jesse?" He goes, "Man, you guys are rolling these things into the corner. I'm used to throwing her in there, not driving her straight in wide open" but I know Jesse will always be with me, we were pretty good buds, and I'm glad this trophy is going in the house on the fireplace."

Coming from fifth Hagar jumped to third on the start. Chasing Wayne Johnson in the opening laps for second, the pair exchanged slide jobs while tracking down Jeff Swindell before hooking bumpers on the exit of turn two; sending the No. 77 of Johnson into the wall and into the Pits. Johnson was unharmed and was scored twenty-second.

Single file to the green, Swindell and Hagar both worked topside with the pair finding traffic by Lap 18. Vacating the highline in traffic, the pair began working top and bottom. Saddled on the low line in turns one and two, Swindell sat trapped by traffic as the cushion cleared for Hagar. At the right place at the right time, Hagar stuck the cushion for the lead down the back straight-a-way on Lap 24.

"Sometimes it's better to be sitting in the catbird seat watching the track change and being able to move around a little bit," commented Swindell of the runner up finish. "I changed the car a little bit from last night. I was kind of halfway between where I was going to be later tonight until they did the re-work, so I kind of guessed at that and had a great car on the bottom in the beginning - we just got caught in traffic and it shut us down."

Sam Hafertepe, Jr. claimed his second bronze finish in as many nights. Pleased with the overall weekend, Hafertepe was a little down on the finish,

"We dropped way back, but we had a great racecar though. Congrats to Derek, he did a hell of a job but like I said, we just got moved back there at the beginning. We had a good enough car, I just used up my tires trying to get back through there but that's how racing goes sometimes."

After taking a provisional into Friday's A-Feature, Tony Bruce, Jr. raced to a fourth place finish after starting seventh. Eighth starting Johnny Herrera completed the top five.

Jason Johnson crossed sixth with Brian Brown seventh. Tim Crawley ended his weekend in eighth with Jack Dover from eleventh, and Seth Bergman from seventeenth to complete the top ten.

A total of 50 drivers took part in the fourth annual Jesse Hockett / Daniel McMillin Memorial. Entries numbering 45 took part in Saturday's program with five Heat Races going to Brian Brown, Miranda Arnold, Derek Hagar, Blake Hahn, and Evan Martin. A pair of B-Features went to Seth Bergman and Dusty Zomer.

Matt Covington used his final full-point provisional of the season to make the A-Feature.

Brad Loyet brought out the caution on Lap 27. Going to the work area, Loyet came back for a sixteenth place finish and a 62 point advantage over Jason Johnson. Johnny Herrera trails the runner-up spot by 10 points with Sam Hafertepe, Jr. and Jeff Swindell tied for fourth only 74 points back from Loyet.
The final point's night for the Speedway Motors Warrior Region, Jonathan Cornell secured the 2014 title.

The Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real competes next at the 41st Devil's Bowl Winter Nationals on Friday, October 17 and Saturday, October 18. More information can be found at http://www.devilsbowl.com.

For continued updates on the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/28/hagar-scores-lucas-oil-ascs-prize-at-hockettmcmillin-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Velazquez The URSS Victor In Soderberg Memorial At DCRP​*
Taylor Velasquez emerged atop a hotly-contested United Rebel Sprint Series feature event Saturday night as Dodge City Raceway Park put the wraps on the 2014 season with 111 cars filling the pit area for the Second Annual Jerry Soderberg Memorial Championship event.

While the Turpin, OK, racer survived some last corner wheel-banging with Jake Bubak to secure the win over a field of 34 URSS Sprint Cars, other Soderberg Memorial winners included Jesse Richter in IMCA Modifieds, Nate Ginest in IMCA Sport Modifieds, Ron Hartman in IMCA Stock Cars, Cody Davis in Thunder Cars and Jarett Lunow in Hornets.

Both the URSS Sprint Car and IMCA Modified features came down to the final feet to bring the curtains down on the 2014 DCRP season in spectacular fashion.

Velasquez emerged from a multi-car battle in the non-stop 30-lap URSS season finale to take command on the 19th round then survived a last lap bid from Bubak to secure the win after the pair made contact in turn four with the checkered flag in sight.

"I'm not even sure how I got away from that, I just gassed it up and went!" Velasquez exclaimed in victory lane.

While Velasquez gridded the URSS feature outside the fifth row, Barry Crane jumped out to the early lead from the pole position and paced the initial three rounds before Brian Herbert surged into the lead.

With Herbert leading the way ahead of Crane and Luke Cranston, Zach Blurton made his way past Scott Cochran for fourth on the third lap before taking third from Cranston on the tenth round.

On the move as the lead six cars battled through traffic, Blurton took second from Crane on the 12th lap before disposing of Herbert for the lead the next time around.

Sixth after ten laps and making a move past Cranston for fourth as Blurton took the lead, Velasquez was on the charge Fronk Oil Co./Bearcat Well Service No. 21x with Bubak following him through the pack.

Velasquez took third from Herbert on the 17th round before racing around Crane for second and then taking the lead with a daring pass between Blurton and the outer retaining wall exiting turn four on the 19th lap.

Velasquez briefly distanced himself from the wild scramble over the ensuing laps with Bubak up to second by the 21st round. A ten car-length lead with five laps to go began to dwindle, with Bubak taking advantage of traffic to nibble away at the lead.

Bubak reached Velasquez' tailtank as the white flag flew and slid into the lead entering turn three. Velasquez battled back with the pair slapping Hoosiers exiting turn four and somehow keeping forward momentum with Velasquez by little more than a car-length at the line.

Blurton, last year's Inaugural Soderberg Memorial winner, claimed the show position behind Velasquez and Bubak with Cranston and Crane rounding out the top five. Josh Fairbank advanced from "B" Main action to finish sixth with Herbert, Zac Taylor, 15th-starter Jed Werner and Kris Moore completing the top ten.

Blurton, Taylor, Steven Richardson and Bubak topped URSS heat race action with Fairbank and Jordan Randles winning the "B" Mains.

Brandon Sprott's night came to an early end when he tagged the wall and flipped in turn four in the night's third heat race with Ty Williams falling victim to the wall in the same place several laps later.

In the IMCA Modified ranks, Great Bend's Jesse Richter fought off Cole Traugott over the closing rounds to capture his first DCRP win in the season-ending 20-lap main event.

Starting inside the second row, Richter gunned into the lead on the opening round and had the race well in hand until the race's only caution flew with 14 laps in the books, turning Richter's casual drive out front into a dogfight the rest of the way.

With Richter working the top side, Traugott went to work right away on the low side. Traugott pulled alongside several times and was alongside as the white flag flew. Richter fought off the challenges though to secure the win with Traugott settling for second.

"I knew I was gonna have to work for it when I saw the 9 (Traugott) in second up on the scoreboard," Richter said in victory lane.

Mike Lunow claimed the show position as the top five were all within striking distance of the leader in the final handful of laps, with Mike Petersilie in fourth.

Ryan Heger edged Austin Allen for fifth, but fell seven points shy of Allen in the track's championship chase. It was Allen's second consecutive championship.

Taking more hardware back to Great Bend was Nate Ginest, who took his second IMCA Sport Modified feature win of the year after the apparent winner failed to report to the tech area after the 20-lap main event.

While Ginest worked forward from seventh, Kameron Gruber paced the initial eight rounds before surrendering the point to Randle McRoberts.

Fifth after a caution 12 laps in, Ginest charged to the front on the high side and was challenging for the lead when he nearly got into the wall in turns three and four on the 14th lap, slipping all the way back to sixth.

Ginest battled back to the front on the top side of the track, making what proved to be the race winning move as the white flag flew.

Gruber was second with Mike Appel, Austin Walker and Josh Appel in the top five.

After getting involved in a lap 14 tangle, Jeff Kaup exited late but still finished off his second consecutive track championship.

In the IMCA Stock Car ranks, Ron Hartman closed out the season in strong form by taking his second consecutive win in the 15-lap main event.

Leading from the outset, Hartman withstood strong challenges from Michael Pepper over the final rounds to secure the win with Karson Love, Reagan Sellard and Marlin Hogie in the top five.

Perry Misner rallied from the tail of the field to third, only to lose power coming off the final corner and coast across the line in sixth. It was still good enough to secure his second track title in three years.

In Thunder Car action, Cody Davis took command on the third round and raced on to his fourth win of the year in the 15-lapper.

The Bucklin, KS, racer took the checkered flag just ahead of Matt O'Hair, who claimed the Thunder Car championship, with David Berger, William Bauer and Edwin Elliott in the top five.

On the inner asphalt oval, Dodge City's Jarett Lunow finished off a perfect season by racing to eighth win in as many tries, this time taking the checkered flag ahead of Jeff Moore and Marci O'Hair.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/28/velazquez-the-urss-victor-in-soderberg-memorial-at-dcrp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Velasquez Wins DCRP As Bubak Takes 2nd URSS Championship​*
ou could not have scripted a more exciting race to end the 2014 United Rebel Sprint Series season as Liberal Kansas' Taylor Velasquez came out on top of a stellar field of 34 cars Saturday night to win at Dodge City Raceway Park in Dodge City, Kansas.

Velasquez may have won the battle but it was Arvada Colorado's Jake Bubak who won the war to claim his 2nd consecutive National Champion title.

Bubak became only the 2nd driver in URSS history to win 2 championships and the only driver to win 2 in a row.

Velasquez emerged from a multi-car battle in the non-stop 30-lap URSS season finale to take command on the 19th round then survived a last lap bid from Bubak to secure the win after the pair made contact in turn four with the checkered flag in sight.

"I'm not even sure how I got away from that, I just gassed it up and went!" Velasquez exclaimed in victory lane.

While Velasquez started the feature outside the fifth row, Barry Crane jumped out to the early lead from the pole position and paced the initial three rounds before Brian Herbert surged into the lead.

With Herbert leading the way ahead of Crane and Luke Cranston, Zach Blurton made his way past Scott Cochran for fourth on the third lap before taking third from Cranston on the tenth round.

On the move as the lead six cars battled through traffic, Blurton took second from Crane on the 12th lap before disposing of Herbert for the lead the next time around.

Sixth after ten laps and making a move past Cranston for fourth as Blurton took the lead, Velasquez was on the charge with Bubak following him through the pack.

Velasquez took third from Herbert on the 17th round before racing around Crane for second and then taking the lead with a daring pass between Blurton and the outer retaining wall exiting turn four on the 19th lap.

Velasquez briefly distanced himself from the wild scramble over the ensuing laps with Bubak up to second by the 21st round. A ten car-length lead with five laps to go began to dwindle, with Bubak taking advantage of traffic to nibble away at the lead.

Bubak reached Velasquez' tailtank as the white flag flew and slid into the lead entering turn three. Velasquez battled back with the pair slapping Hoosiers exiting turn four and somehow keeping forward momentum with Velasquez by little more than a half car-length at the line.

Blurton, last year's Inaugural Soderberg Memorial winner, claimed the show position behind Velasquez and Bubak with Cranston and Crane rounding out the top five. Josh Fairbank advanced from "B" Main action to finish sixth with Herbert, Zac Taylor, 15th-starter Jed Werner and Kris Moore completing the top ten.

Blurton, Taylor, Steven Richardson and Bubak topped URSS heat race action with Fairbank and Jordan Randles winning the "B" Mains. Brandon Sprott's night came to an early end when he tagged the wall and flipped in turn four in the night's third heat race with Ty Williams falling victim to the wall in the same place several laps later.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/29/velasquez-wins-dcrp-as-bubak-takes-2nd-urss-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Madden By A Nose In Alabama​*
Chris Madden came out on the winning end of a photo finish on Friday night in the 30-lap main event for the Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series at East Alabama Motor Speedway.

In a side-by-side finish, Madden kept the nose of his Crowder Trucking Special in front of Jake Knowles for a .046-second margin of victory.

"That was a good race," Madden said. "Jake got a pretty good run coming off the fourth turn, but I was able to keep my nose in front of him at the checkered flag. This was the first time we've run this car and it was good in long runs, but with that late caution flag, I knew Jake was going to be tough on the inside."

Knowles had to settle for second in the Cedartown Electric Rocket, and the Chevy Super Series point leader Ronnie Johnson finished third in the NeSmith Chevrolet Special. Ryan King took the fourth spot in the David King Automotive Special and Ray Cook rim rode the Tommy Pope Constriction Special from 17th to fifth.

Tim Busha drove the Kilpatrick Racing GRT to a sixth-place finish and Josh Adkins was highest finishing rookie with a seventh-place effort in the Yellow Hammer Construction Special.

Pierce McCarter was eighth in the McCarter Brothers Racing CVR. Tyler Crowder finished ninth in the Crowder Brothers Trucking Rocket and Montana Dudley rounded out the top 10 in the Dale's Quick Lube Rocket.

Madden's win culminated a clean sweep of the event. Madden was the fast qualifier by out-timing the 29-car field with a lap around East Alabama Motor Speedway in 15.995 seconds. He then led all 30 laps of the race en route to the $2,000 victory. The two ten-lap B-Main Races were won by Dudley and Jeff Smith in the Hill Motorsports Warrior.

*The finish:*
Chris Madden, Jake Knowles, Ronnie Johnson, Ryan King, Ray Cook, Tim Busha, Josh Adkins, Pierce McCarter, Tyler Crowder, Montana Dudley, Jeff Smith, Brent Barrett, David Brannon, Jacob Grizzle, Cecil Eunice, Lavon Sparks, Brandon Williams, Jadon Frame, Dillon Tidmore, Chase Edge, Forrest Trent, Frank Wilson, Donald Brasher, J.R. Moseley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/its-madden-by-a-nose-in-alabama/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Birkhofer Roars To Life In Knoxville​*
Brian Birkhofer returned to victory lane at Knoxville Raceway during the Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals on Friday night.

Birkhofer took the lead from Rodney Sanders on lap 14 and held off a charging Billy Moyer for the win during two of the crown jewel event.

Trailing Birkhofer and Moyer across the finish line in the 25-lap preliminary feature were Steve Francis, Brandon Sheppard and Sanders.

"Man what a race. To win here at Knoxville is always special," said Birkhofer.

"We just got this Vic Hill Racing Engine this week and this Rocket Chassis has just been spectacular so far. I have to thank all the fans for coming out, this race track never seems to disappoint. After the frustrating run we had here last year it's great to get back to victory lane.

"When you have Mr. Smooth (Billy Moyer) coming up through there you had better look out. He had a real good car tonight as well. That Sanders boy is a pretty good wheelman. I know he has won a lot in the modifieds. He jumped the cushion a few times and that helped me out, then to battle through traffic like we did tonight, it was just a great night of racing," Birkhofer said.

With his solid performance on Friday night, Birkhofer will start on the pole of Saturday night's 100-lap, $40,000 to win finale.

Sanders, who entered the event with one career late model victory, sprinted out to a comfortable lead at the start of the caution-free event. Bouncing off the cushion in turn four a few times allowed Birkhofer to close rapidly on Sanders, with Birkhofer making the pass for the lead with 11 laps remaining.

Francis made his way into the battle, taking the second spot on lap 19 from Sanders. Moyer, who started 10th, made a run for the lead as he passed Francis and then set his sights on Birkhofer. Moyer pulled alongside of Birkhofer on a couple of occasions, but Birkhofer would hold on for the win.

"After last night we were buried in the points," said Moyer. "We went out and got a couple of Pro Power Engines, and we kept tuning on them tonight, and they really performed well. The track was excellent tonight. You could run anywhere on it."

Francis was pleased with his team's effort in getting him a podium finish.

"Tommy (Grecco) and the whole Clint Bowyer Racing team did a fabulous job tonight on the car. In the heat race it was so good I really didn't want to change much. They went out there and graded off the top, and I was hoping they would burn that off in the consy races. It worked out for us tonight," Francis said.

*The finish:*
Brian Birkhofer, Billy Moyer, Steve Francis, Brandon Sheppard, Rodney Sanders, Scott Bloomquist, Dale McDowell, Shannon Babb, Frank Heckenast Jr., Jonathan Davenport, A.J. Diemel, Jason Feger, Earl Pearson Jr., Brian Shirley, Darrell Lanigan, Jared Landers, Morgan Bagley, Kent Robinson, Jimmy Mars, Rick Eckert, Terry Phillips, Will Vaught, Dennis Erb Jr., Mark Dotson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/birkhofer-roars-to-life-in-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarter Survivies East Alabama Attrition​*
Pierce McCarter did what three drivers that ran in front of him didn't do early in the race, and that was stay in the lead and win the 50-lap Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series portion of the 36th Annual Alabama State Championship Race on Saturday night at East Alabama Motor Speedway.

Jeff Smith, Chris Madden and Donald Brasher ran in front of McCarter early in the race, but they were all out of the event by lap 11, and McCarter took over the lead.

"We were riding along there and Jeff Smith dropped out, then Brasher was gone, and then Madden pulled up," McCarter said. "That gave me the lead and I was wondering if I needed to be there because I didn't want to be next.

We have a good race car because my brother drove it to a win two weeks ago in Tazewell, Tenn., so it's my first win in this series and the car's second."

Montana Dudley was another driver that took advantage of the high attrition, as he drove the Dale's Quick Lube Rocket to a second-place finish. Tim Busha took the third spot in the Kilpatrick Racing GRT, and Jake Knowles was fourth in the Cedartown Electric Rocket.

Knowles was able to close to within 20 points of the Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series point leader Ronnie Johnson with one race left in the 2014 season. Johnson was involved in a multi-car tangle on a lap four restart and the damage to his NeSmith Chevrolet Special resulted in a 19th-place finish.

Brandon Williams finished fifth in the Auto Zone Special.

*The finish:*
Pierce McCarter, Montana Dudley, Tim Busha, Jake Knowles, Brandon Williams, Jacob Grizzle, Ray Cook, Cecil Eunice, Tyler Crowder, Chase Edge, Jadon Frame, David Brannon, Brent Barrett, Frank Wilson, Mark Dowdy, Ryan King, J.R. Moseley, Josh Adkins, Ronnie Johnson, Chris Madden, Donald Brasher, Jeff Smith, Dillon Tidmore, Lavon Sparks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/mccarter-survivies-east-alabama-attrition/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hovden Leads Upper Iowa USRA Invasion​*
For the final time in the 2014 season, the Upper Iowa Speedway hosted both Season Championship Night and also welcomed the Iron Man Challenge for USRA Stock Cars and USRA B-Mods on Saturday night.

In the USRA Hobby Stock feature, points leader Steve Holthaus came into Saturday night's event with a comfortable lead of 46 points over Scott Spilde.

The main event started off with a rocky start when multiple cars were collected in corners 1-2, bringing out the first of three cautions.

On the restart, Jake Ludeking took over the top spot and began to work the low groove of the track. However, at the mid-race point, Adam Cline had worked his way up the field and started to challenge for the lead. Cline also brought Spilde and Holthaus with him. Cline was able to take over the top spot until his machine broke, handing the lead over to Holthaus.

A late-race caution with three laps to go set up a showdown for the final time in the 2014 season. Holthaus crossed first followed by Spilde, Josh Ludeking, Jesse Holzer and Brady Link for the final time in 2014.

Holthaus, who added his 163rd career feature win feather to his hat, was also crowned track champion.

In the USRA B-Mod class, only 11 points separated track points leader Matt Jones and Dan Hovden. Junior Boyer made a rare visit to the Upper Iowa Speedway on Saturday night. He started on the front row of the feature and was quickly into a duel with Jones. Jones eventually took over the lead position near the mid-race point.

Hovden, who started eighth, worked his way up through the field and found himself sitting in second with a late-race caution. Hovden took the lead from Jones on the restart and that was all that Hovden needed.

He escaped the Upper Iowa Speedway with another victory to close out his 2014 season at the track.

Hovden was followed by Jones-the 2014track points champion-in second. Chris Roney, Chris Weigert and Boyer.

Kevin Donlan started his 2014 season on the lid of his USRA Stock Car on opening night at the Upper Iowa Speedway, but he finished his 2014 campaign in victory lane. Donlan started in the front row for the USRA Stock Car main event and led every lap of the race.

Going into Season Championship Night, Mitch Hovden led Kyle Falck by a mere two tallies. Falck went down mid -ace with a mechanical problem and was unable to get his machine back onto the track. Hovden took home second place followed by Dan Jones, Tom Schmitt and Dillon Anderson.

Donlan claimed his first victory at the Upper Iowa Speedway in nearly two years and it was his first Iron Man Challenge win of the season too. Hovden was crowned track champion on Saturday night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/hovden-leads-upper-iowa-usra-invasion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Birkhofer Stuns Bloomquist At Knoxville​*
In an incredible finish Brian Birkhofer passed Scott Bloomquist coming off of turn four on the final lap to win the 11th annual Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals Presented by Casey's General Stores Saturday night at Knoxville Raceway.

Birkhofer, in possibly the last race of his career, earned $40,000 for the win.
Mike Marlar made a late-race charge to finish third, followed by Jimmy Mars and 31st starting Don O'Neal, who finished fifth to maintain his Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series points lead.

"What a way to go out if this is my last race," Birkhofer said. "Who knows I may be back, but this one here will be hard to top. I got a run out of two on that last lap and I might have lifted for a split second I don't remember.

The car stuck on the cushion and I was fortunate enough to get by him.

I don't know what happened to him [Bloomquist]. Something might have gone wrong or broke, I'm not sure. In any case, we put our car in victory lane and I couldn't be happier.

"I want to Mark Richards at Rocket Chassis and Vic Hill for the help on the engine this weekend. I am sure the crowd really loved that finish. That might be the race of the year, I don't know. The track was so good all night long.

We could run anywhere on the track tonight. I hit that berm a few times in turn four and it upset the car a little bit. We had a terrific race there early on with (Darrell) Lanigan. He and I went back-and-forth a few times for the lead there."

Birkhofer led the first 30 laps of the 100-lapper until Lanigan forged ahead. Birkhofer then regained the top spot 10 circuits later. Birkhofer stayed in front until Bloomquist took over the point on lap 62. Bloomquist then held a solid lead until Birkhofer and Marlar started to reel him in. Just as Birkhofer and Marlar closed to within a few car lengths of Bloomquist, a caution came out with 14 laps to go.

On the restart Bloomquist fired off extremely well as Birkhofer and Marlar lost touch with him. As the laps wound down, Birkhofer started to close the gap.

As the two drivers took the white flag, Birkhofer was about three to four car lengths behind Bloomquist. As the duo headed down the backstretch, Bloomquist took the low route into turns three and four as Birkhofer stormed to the outside of the track. As the pair came off of turn number four, Birkhofer had the momentum to get by Bloomquist to score the coveted win.

Bloomquist was disappointed at being denied a third victory in the crown jewel event.

"Something broke about two laps from the end. I'm not sure if it was a yoke or something. We could hardly get off the scales because something was dragging underneath the car," Bloomquist said. "We had a great car tonight. It's just disappointing to come up that short of winning."
Marlar was happy with his third place run.

"We were flying out there, and I was catching the leaders there at the end.

The cushion kind of threw me a few times. Our car was free and easy to drive, man I wish that caution hadn't come out. Congratulations to Brian, it's a great win for him. We can't wait to get back here next year," said Marlar.

*The finish:*
Brian Birkhofer, Scott Bloomquist, Mike Marlar, Jimmy Mars, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Jimmy Owens, Frank Heckenast Jr., Chase Junghans, Chad Simpson, Wendell Wallace, Jason Hughes, Jason Papich, Denny Eckrich, Dennis Erb Jr., Jared Landers, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jonathan Davenport, Darrell Lanigan, John Blankenship, Brandon Sheppard, Earl Pearson Jr., Rick Eckert, Morgan Bagley, Dale McDowell, Brady Smith, Kent Robinson, Billy Moyer, Brandon Overton, Brian Shirley, Shannon Babb, A.J. Diemel, Rodney Sanders, Terry Phillips.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/birkhofer-stuns-bloomquist-at-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hansen Takes Italy, Solberg Is World RX King​*
Petter Solberg has entered the record books after becoming the first FIA World Champion in two different disciplines.

He scored enough points in Italy this weekend to secure the inaugural FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy. Meanwhile, Timmy Hansen was awarded the World RX of Italy event victory.

Supercar debutant Richard Goransson finished second.

Solberg's podium position at the Franciacorta Int'l Circuit has seen the PSRX driver stretch his lead at the top of the standings to 60 points with two events still remaining. Topi Heikkinen is currently second behind Solberg in the overall standings but with Solberg having already won four events this season to Heikkinen's one, Solberg automatically becomes World Champion based on his higher percentage of event victories.

"This hasn't sunk in yet, it is a dream come true," said Solberg, who is now a World Champion in both World RX and WRC. "When I stopped rallying, I didn't know what to do and then IMG took on rallycross and brought it to an amazing level so now it seemed like the right choice. I broke the right-rear suspension in the final and my spotter was shouting on the radio that I needed to calm down because all I needed to do was get to the podium and I would win the Championship.

"I just wish my family were here today with me - my wife Pernilla and my son Oliver are back home because Oliver won the Norwegian Crosskart Championship yesterday. I have to thank them and my whole team who have worked so hard to make this happen, they really do an incredible job and have worked day and night for a lot of the season.

I can't wait to celebrate this moment with everyone tonight," Solberg said.

Arguably the most impressive drive of the weekend was 21-year-old Hansen, who looked virtually untouchable in his Team Peugeot-Hansen prepared 208 Supercar. Hansen, the son of multiple European Rallycross Champion Kenneth, won the Monster Energy Super Charge Award, two heats, his semi-final and the all-important final to take his first ever World RX victory.

"This has been a brilliant weekend and it is the best feeling to win when I pushed so hard for this moment," said Hansen, who was joined by teammate Timur Timerzyanov of the six-car final. "During the final, I was pushing really hard but after a few laps in, I saw pieces from the other cars all over the track so I knew there had been a lot going on behind me. Both Petter and Richard were giving me a lot of pressure but thankfully I was able to hold on and I'm so happy to finally take a win for my team."

Joining Hansen and Solberg in the top three was multiple Swedish Touring Car Champion Richard Goransson, who shone during his Supercar debut with Ford Olsbergs MSE. Goransson, who stepped up from RX Lites to Supercar this weekend, battled against a hugely competitive field of 40 Supercars to make it through to the final where he finished second to Hansen.

"I am speechless, it has been an absolutely crazy weekend," said Goransson. "This has been my first ever Supercar event and I would have been happy to have made the semi-finals, never mind second overall. I kept out of trouble in the final and that's what led to this result."

Alongside Goransson in the final driving a second Fiesta was regular Ford Olsbergs MSE driver Andreas Bakkerud, who retired on lap two after a string of unfortunate events over the weekend. He finished the event sixth overall.

Bakkerud's teammate Reinis Nitiss was still in the title fight with Solberg, but the 18-year-old's chances of the World RX title was shattered when Nitiss was knocked out in the semis. Sweden's Johan Kristofferson led the Intermediate Classification stage yesterday and another strong performance today saw the VW Polo driver finish fifth in World RX and second in European.

Italy also marked the final round of this year's FIA European Rallycross Championship (Euro RX), which Robin Larsson won after finishing seventh in the Intermediate Classification stage. Monster Energy World RX Team driver Henning Solberg finished runner-up in Euro RX after reaching today's semi-finals while EKS RX driver Pontus Tidemand was awarded third.

"It feels great to be European champion. We've been struggling all weekend with engine problems so we didn't have the power we wanted. We have just been safe in all four heats and managed to finish them," said Larsson, who follows in his father Lars' footsteps by winning the title.

Russian driver Sergej Zagumennov claimed the European Super1600 crown at the Intermediate Classification, while Russia's Nikita Misyulya went on to win the event. Misyulya finishes the year 18 points behind Super1600 champion Zagumennov who amassed a total of three event wins over the course of the season. Janis Baumanis was awarded third.

Swede Daniel Lundh sealed his name on the TouringCar championship, while Torleif Lona finished second in the standings. Anders Braten took the event win and also ends the year third overall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...hansen-takes-italy-solberg-is-world-rx-champ/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gold Crown Midget Nationals This Week At Tri-City Speedway​*
Tri-City Speedway in Granite City, Ill. hosts the next event for the 2014 Honda USAC National Midgets and the series championship could hang in the balance. It's the 6th running of the "Gold Crown Midget Nationals" Thursday-Saturday.

The three-night extravaganza (Thursday-Saturday) will showcase the nation's top Midget drivers battling for enhanced prize money, including Saturday night's $10,000 first-place payout.

Rico Abreu of Rutherford, Calif. has been the driver to beat all year and has a 79-point lead over teammate and defending National champion Christopher Bell but more than 200 points are available at the Gold Crown.

Abreu, one of several drivers expected to do "double duty" at Granite City (the event also includes the MOWA 410 Winged Sprint Cars), has been nothing short of spectacular this season. He started the year with nine straight "podium" finishes and in 14 starts he has five wins, three seconds and four thirds as the anchor driver for the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian team.

Included in Abreu's 2014 victories are the prestigious Belleville Midget Nationals in Kansas, a sweep in the "Kokomo Grand Prix" in Indiana and another triumph at Lawrenceburg, Ind. He and Bell will combine forces with teammate Tanner Thorson to give the Kunz/Curb-Agajanian team a formidable triple punch.

Chili Bowl champion Bryan Clauson also figures to be among pre-race favorites after his recent "4-Crown Nationals" win at Rossburg, Ohio.

Preliminary-night features are 25 laps each and Saturday night's finale is a 40-lapper over the 3/8-mile dirt oval.

Darren Hagen (2010), Jerry ***** Jr. (2008) and defending champ Bell are former "Gold Crown" champs expected to vie for this year's glory. Other "Gold Crown" champs include Kyle Larson (2012) and Levi Jones (2011).

The race marks the final Midwestern appearance of the Honda USAC National Midgets which travel to California for their finale at the "Turkey Night Grand Prix" at Perris Auto Speedway on Thanksgiving Night.

A great field of cars, sparked by no conflicting Midget events that weekend, is expected. In addition a kick-ball game, volleyball game for drivers and tug-of-war, also for competing drivers, is planned. Saturday's feature will sport a minimum record 27-car field.

Drivers from across the nation will be competing, including a strong contingent of Illinois and Missouri drivers, including Zach Daum of nearby Pocahontas, Ill., who posted an impressive prelim victory at this year's Belleville Midget Nationals.

Gates at Tri-City Speedway open at 5 pm each night after pit gates open at 3. General admission prices are $22 Thursday, $25 Friday and $28 Saturday. Pit passes are $35 each and kids 12 and under are $10 each.

*HONDA USAC NATIONAL MIDGET POINTS:* 1-Abreu-867, 2-Bell-788, 3-Hines-786, 4-Clauson-744, 5-Daum-663, 6-Windom-594, 7-Thorson-569, 8-Michael Pickens-499, 9-Darland-419, 10-Andrew Felker-378.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/30/gold-crown-midget-nationals-this-week-at-tri-city-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Campbell, Johnson Declared Co-NCRA Sprint Champions​*
As is standard procedure at season's end for each division, officials with the National Championship Racing Association of Park City, Kansas presented by Precise Racing Products have found a discrepancy that has a major affect on the championship battle in the series sprint car division.

Coming into this past Saturday night's event at 81 Speedway in Park City, Jeremy Campbell held a 40 point lead over defending champion C.J. Johnson.

Campbell finished sixteenth while Johnson came home seventh, which would have garnered Campbell his second championship by five points.

However, as officials went back through the results in all races completed, which is standard procedure, it was discovered Campbell finished one position higher than he actually had.

After these findings it has been determined that Campbell and Johnson are co-champions for the 2014 race season. This is not the first time in the series history that this has occurred as Larry Neighbors and Kirby Hagens tied for the 1995 sprint car championship.

Both Campbell and Johnson will be crowned, as well as the rest of the top ten in the final point standings, at the season's year-end banquet in January.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/30/campbell-johnson-declared-co-ncra-sprint-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Skagit Speedway And Grays Harbor Raceway Confirm 2015 Lucas Oil ASCS Dates​*
Five nights of racing have been confirmed in the state of Washington for 2015 as Steve Beitler's Fun Time Promotions and the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real are pleased to announce the series return to Grays Harbor Raceway in Elma, Wash. as well as the series first visit to the Skagit Speedway in Alger, Wash.

Taking three days of action to the Skagit Speedway, the Jim Raper Memorial Dirt Cup will take place on June 25, 26, and 27 with an astounding payout exceeding $100,000 over the three day event.

"Dirt Cup has always been an event you've heard about and marked on your bucket list," commented ASCS Director, Matt Ward. "For the series, it's a huge step forward to include such a marquee event for our drivers.

I hope the fans are as happy as we are to have Skagit Speedway on the 2015 schedule.

Steve Beitler commented on the change by saying, "We are excited to partner with the ASCS National Series for our 2015 Dirt Cup. We are committed to providing our fans and racers the best programs that are available and this is a natural fit. A change in the procedure for Dirt Cup was needed and including the ASCS National Series teams along with the teams from the west coast and Canada will produce a spectacular event."

Preliminary night features will feature a $2,000 to win, $400 to start payout, with Saturday's A-Feature boasting a $55,000 payout that offers $15,000 to win, and $1,000 to start. Drivers will compete all three nights with points awarded for Heats, Last Chance, B-Features, and A-Features then combined to determine lineups for Saturday night.

The ASCS National Series will also return to the Grays Harbor Raceway for their traditional event on Independence Day weekend Friday, July 3 and Saturday, July 4 with the Fred Brownfield Classic. "The ASCS National Series has been a favorite event for many years at Grays Harbor Raceway.

The fans are very excited to see the tour returning to their home track," said Beitler.

When asked about the series return to Grays Harbor, Matt Ward commented, "Grays Harbor has always been a favorite for drivers and fans alike and to have Fred Brownfield's name tied to the event once again, means a lot to us. We want to show to represent the character and legacy that Fred left behind."

More information on the events, including start times and where fans can purchase tickets will be announced soon.

For more information on Skagit Speedway, log onto http://www.skagitspeedway.com or call (360) 724-3567. Skagit Speedway is located between Seattle, Wash. and Vancouver, B.C. in Burlison. Take I-5 to exit 232 at Cook Rd.

For more information on the Grays Harbor Raceway, log onto www.graysharborraceway.com or call (360) 482-4374. Grays Harbor Raceway is located in the heart of Elma, Wash. just off Hwy. 12 at the Grays Harbor County Fairgrounds.

The 2014 season marks the twenty-third year of sanctioning Sprint Car racing for the American Sprint Car Series, which brings the best of Sprint Car racing to dozens of different tracks throughout the nation. Anchored by the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series, ASCS also consists of ten different Regions throughout the nation.

Lucas Oil Products is the title sponsor of the American Sprint Car Series. More information can be found on Lucas Oil Products at www.lucasoil.com. MAVTV is the presenting sponsor of the American Sprint Car Series.

Log onto www.mavtv.com for information regarding availability and listings in your area.
Associate sponsors for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV include: Hoosier Racing Tire and Brodix.

Team Lucas Sponsors for the American Sprint Car Series consist of Protect the Harvest, iON Camera, Smokey Mountain Moonshine, C&R Radiator, Hawk Performance Products, Geico, E3 Spark Plugs, and General Tire.

Product and Contingency Sponsorship provided by: K&N Filters, KSE Racing Products, SpeedMart, Competition Suspension, Engler Machine and Tool, FSR Radiator and Racing Products, Schoenfeld Headers, Driverwebsites.com, Weld Wheels, Saldana Racing Products, Maxwell Industries, Print Place, Simpson, The Joie of Seating, Wesmar Racing Engines, Hinchman Indy Racewear, Rod End Supply, Smiley's Racing Products, Speedway Motors, and Hilborn Injection Systems.

Additional information regarding the American Sprint Car Series is available at www.ascsracing.com as well as Twitter (@LucasOilASCS) and Facebook. News and information can also be sent to you with the ASCS E-News by texting ASCS to 22828 with any mobile device.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/30...or-raceway-confirm-2015-lucas-oil-ascs-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wood Takes NCRA Sprint Finale At 81 Speedway​*
The National Championship Racing Association of Park City, Kansas presented by Precise Racing Products sprint car division wrapped up their 25th consecutive anniversary season Saturday night at 81 Speedway in Park City and it was Norman, Oklahoma's Danny Wood taking home his second tour victory of the season. And while there was no doubt on his convincing victory, the battle for the 2014 championship is still undecided.

Wood and Campbell started on the front row for the twenty-five lap feature with Wood quickly taking the lead as the green flag fell. Patrick Stasa and J.D. Johnson were your top four after lap one with Wood jumping out to a quick ten car length lead.

The first caution flag fell on lap two when John James spun to the bottom of turn two.

Once racing action returned to green, Wood once again took off from the rest of the field and by lap six opened a ten car length as he approached slower traffic. While Wood used the top side of the track to work his way through the back markers, it was sixth starting Don Droud, Jr. taking advantage of traffic as he passed Stasa for the third position on lap seven.

Just past the half way point the second caution flag fell and was a costly one as the oil line broke on Campbell's #10c while running in the second position.

Campbell would be credited with a 16th place finish and dim hopes of a championship after having come into the night with a 40 point lead in the standings over four-time and defending champion C.J. Johnson.

A couple more cautions would slow the pace of the feature the last half of the race yet at the end there was no stopping Wood as he would cruise to a ten car length victory. Droud would bring the familiar #1x Ochs Brothers sprinter home second while sixth starting Danny Jennings came home third.

Stasa finished fourth while seventeenth starting and former Liberal, Kansas resident Jason Martin worked his way up to round out the top five.

C.J. Johnson was credited with a seventh place finish and would fall just five points short of a three-peat championship. However, as is customary at the conclusion of each division's season when the point battle is this close, officials will double check results and points once the series office opens Monday morning.
The two, ten lap heat races for the 18 car field were won by Wood and Campbell.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/30/wood-takes-ncra-sprint-finale-at-81-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oil Capital Racing Series Winds Up 2014 This Saturday At Caney Valley​*
So here we are. Six months worth of sprint car racing encompassing 21 events for the Oil Capital Racing Series and there still isn't a championship that has been decided. So it's on to event number 22 this Saturday night at the Osage Casino Caney Valley Speedway in Caney Kansas and this ends it as a new title holder will be determined once and for all.

Caney's hometown hero Andrew Deal and the Cagle Motorsports team takes their 42-point cushion into the weekend as challenger Danny Smith, with his Tire Factory Motorsports team, look for a late 4th quarter rally in an attempt to hoist the coveted Harold Leep Championship Trophy at the OCRS awards banquet.

Regardless as to who reigns as OCRS king, either driver is of sound character and will not only be an 'on-track champion', but a champion that will represent the series well beyond the 2014 season. Each driver has scored one main event win with Deal leading in top five finishes 12-10. Deal also has an edge in top 10 finishes (17-16) while each are tied in heat race wins with eight each.

There are a bevy of others who are expected to compete this Saturday and will look to finish 2014 on a high note. Alex DeCamp has a lock on the most number of main event wins in the series as he goes for win number six this time out. DeCamp won the last OCRS outing at the ¼-mile bullring in a wingless affair last month. Four time OCRS title holder, Jamie Passmore was a firecracker winner in July.

Last weeks winner at the Outlaw Motorsports Park was Chance Morton, who scored his third win of the season on a special night sponsored by AmeriFlex Hose & Accessories. Brian McClelland will look to tie Morton with the second most wins on tour. Other previous 2014 feature winners expected to compete are: Kade Morton, Michael Bookout and Oklahoma State Championship winner, Fred Mattox.

Last season, it was Kyle Clark going into the off-season with victory hardware at the last event and he will look to duplicate that feat this Saturday.

Others that will be looking to score their first win in the final event are: Johnny Kent, Cameron Hagin, Nigel Calvert, Blake Edwards, Casey Wills, Mickey Walker, David Stephenson and Dan Schnackenberg among others.

Come out and close the curtain on the OCRS 2014 sprint car season with us.

The winter months are but just a few weeks away and this will be a prime opportunity to get that last dose of methanol burning, thrill seeking, adrenaline pumping racing action before the frost settles in. Topless late models will also be on the program along with the tracks regular classes of stocks and modifieds.

*What:* Oil Capital Racing Series 2014 Season Finale

*Where:* Osage Casino Caney Valley Speedway / Caney Kansas

*When:* Saturday October 4, 2014

Time: Gates open at 5p / Hot laps at 6:30p / Racing begins at 7:00p / OCRS drivers meeting at 6:00p

Tickets: General Admission: $15 / Kids 7-12 & Seniors: $5 (6 & under free) / Pit pass: $35

Track Phone: (620) 330-0485

Track website: www.caneyvalleyspeedway.net

The track is easy to locate, as it is just 0.8 mile west of the junction of US 75 and US 166 on CR 1600.

For more information on the OCRS sprint car series, log onto: www.ocrsracing.com

You can also checkout our Facebook page at: https://www.facebook.com/oil.series

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/09/30...-winds-up-2014-this-saturday-at-caney-valley/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MLRA Adds Provisionals To Fall Nationals​*
With only the ABC 17 Fall Nationals remaining on the Lucas Oil MLRA calendar, series and Lucas Oil Speedway officials have added a pair of provisionals for the final two races.

In addition to the standard Lucas Oil MLRA provisionals, there will also be one starting position up for grabs to the highest points finisher in the Lucas Cattle Company ULMA division that is not otherwise qualified. This spot is not based on the track's weekly points, but rather the sanction's overall standings.

The second provisional will go to the highest finisher in UMP National Late Model standings who otherwise did not qualify for the event. These provisionals are available for both the $3,000 to win feature on Friday and the $5,000 to win feature on Saturday.

"With this being a first time event at Lucas Oil Speedway and late in the season, we want to attract the largest field of competitors possible," said Lucas Oil MLRA Race Director Ernie Leftwich. "Several points chases have already wrapped up, and we have talked with several teams who are looking for a place to race next weekend. We really think this will add to our final weekend of the season."

There will be a practice session next Thursday, Oct. 9, from 6-9 p.m., in preparation for the two day speed extravaganza.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/mlra-adds-provisionals-to-fall-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Felker Records First Midget Victory At Port City, Second Straight POWRi West Win​*
Andrew Felker scored his first career midget victory at Port City Raceway last Saturday during the POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series event.

"It feels good, especially being back at the track where I grew up," he said. "That's where I ran every week for the first three or four years of racing micros."

Felker, who estimated he had earned 40-to-50 micro sprint victories at the bullring, kicked off Saturday night by advancing from fourth to second place in his heat race.

"I went to the top in turns one and two on the start and got to second," he said. "I tried to reel in Tyler (Thomas) for most of the race. I got to him on the last lap, but ran out of time to do much."

That lined Felker up on the outside of the third row for the 25-lap main event.
"I jumped up to the top early," he said. "The top was real slick to a pretty good-sized ledge. You had to be really careful because the car wanted to bicycle."

Felker quickly advanced into second place before he started searching for a way to drive around the leader.

"I couldn't really get my momentum up so I started following him on the bottom," he said. "I couldn't find a way to get around him down there so I went back to the top. It took about four laps to get my momentum up and I got enough just to clear him. Then I went back down to the bottom for the rest of the race."

Felker took the lead just after the midpoint of the race as he cruised to his second straight victory. It marked his third win of the season.

He is scheduled to race this Thursday through Saturday at Tri-City Speedway in Pontoon Beach, Ill., during the Gold Crown Midget Nationals with the USAC Honda National Midget Series.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/01...-at-port-city-second-straight-powri-west-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Late Model Series Invades Georgia​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series will travel back to the state of Georgia this weekend and visit two tracks that have been on the schedule every year since the series was formed in 2005. This weekend's events will take place on Saturday night, October 4th with the "Lucas Oil Dixie Shootout" at Dixie Speedway in Woodstock, GA and Sunday night, October 5th for the "Lucas Oil Rome Showdown" at Rome Speedway in Rome, GA.

Both tracks are owned by the Swims family and both events have been a mainstay on the series schedule each year.

This weekend's events will include a complete show at both venues with LOLMDS Hot-laps, Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains, and a 50-lap $10,000 to win main event each night. Support classes at Dixie Speedway will include: Econo Bombers, Limited Late Models and Pony Stocks. Support Classes at Rome Speedway include: Econo Bombers, Crate Late Models, Limited Late Models and Pony Stocks.

Chris Madden is the defending Lucas Oil Dixie Shootout winner at Dixie Speedway.

Last year's event at Rome Speedway was canceled due to rain. The events this weekend will mark the season finale for both Dixie and Rome's 2014 racing schedules. For tickets and more information on both race tracks, you can visit www.dixiespeedway.com or call (770) 926-5315 and www.dixiespeedway.com/Rome or call (706) 235-2541.

In the battle for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series national championship, Don O'Neal leads three-time series champion Jimmy Owens by a slim 45 point margin heading into this weekend's events. Both O'Neal and Owens will be battling tough regional and local racers for the $10,000 first place prize each night while also earning valuable points towards the series championship which pays $75,000. In the chase for the Dunn-Benson Ford Rookie of the Year Award, Jason Hughes holds a slim lead over fellow rookie driver Jason Papich. The LOLMDS Rookie of the Year will receive a $10,000 cash award along with product awards from various companies.

"This weekend is shaping up to be an intense battle among the top two drivers in the chase for the series championship. Several other point categories are coming down to the final three races of the season as well, to determine additional cash bonuses to be paid out at the year end awards banquet.

It should be an exciting weekend for all the great fans in the south, as the series heads back to the state of Georgia. The tradition and legacy that was set by the late Mike Swims is special at both tracks, to me personally and we look forward to honoring Mike with a great weekend of racing", stated Ritchie Lewis, Director, Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

Both events this weekend will be filmed by the award winning Lucas Oil Production Studios, to air on several TV networks in 2014.

The entire 2014 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series TV schedule can be found on the series website at: http://www.lucasdirt.com/schedule/tv-schedule/.

For the latest breaking news about the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series including the 2014 tour schedule, TV schedule, drivers, sponsors and all the information about the series visit the official website at: www.lucasdirt.com.

Follow the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series on the social media outlets at www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and https://twitter.com/lucasdirt .

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/01/lucas-oil-late-model-series-invades-georgia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tony Jackson Jr. Clinches MARS Title With Salina Triumph​*
It was a memorable weekend for Tony Jackson Jr. as the team not only returned to victory lane for the sixth time this season but also locked up their second straight Mid America Racing Series (MARS) Championship.

A strong field of thirty-six MARS Super Late Models entered the event at the Salina Highbanks Speedway (Salina, Oklahoma) on Saturday evening, and Tony used a heat race win to lock into the main event in his RLB Financial #56 Rocket/Cornett Racing Engine entry. In the feature, Jackson Jr. took control from Brantlee Gotschall mid-race and led the remainder of the 40 lapper for his second MARS triumph of the 2014 season.

Gotschall finished second followed by Jesse Stovall, Tommy Weder Jr. and Jason Hughes. With the win Tony clinched the 2014 MARS title over Jesse Stovall.

"Wow, what a way to wrap up the MARS season," said Jackson Jr. "This year has definitely been a challenging one for our team, but nobody gave up and we all just kept digging. That makes this title that much sweeter. Now hopefully we can notch a few more wins before the season winds down.

Full results from the event and the final series' standings are available at www.MARSRacingSeries.com .

Tony is currently unsure of what his next will be, so please keep your browsers locked to www.TonyJacksonJr.com for the latest news and schedule updates.

Tony Jackson would to like to thank all of his marketing partners, which include Cornett Race Engines, RLB Financial, Keyser Manufacturing, Integra Shocks, Eibach Springs, Phil Harris Motorsports, Tony Jackson Jr. Motorsports, Bill Frye Motorsports, R2C Performance, Longacre Racing Products, Champion Oil, Supermoon Graphics, Midwest Sheet Metal, Willard Quarries, Fast Shafts, AFCO Brake Systems, Simpson Race Products, Off Axis Paint, VP Heartland Fuels, Hoosier Tire Midwest, Performance Bodies, Butlerbuilt, KRC Power Steering, Lone Oak Printing, and MSR Mafia Marketing Services.

For more information on Tony Jackson Jr. Motorsports, please visit his official internet home at www.TonyJacksonJr.com as well as the team's Facebook Fan Page at www.facebook.com/pages/Tony-Jackson-Jr/497367940564 .

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/01/tony-jackson-jr-clinches-mars-title-with-salina-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC National Sprint Car Teams Ready For November Finish​*
Brady Bacon will take a 51-point lead over Bryan Clauson into four final AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car races in November in California and Arizona. He'll try to be the first of Dynamics, Inc.'s drivers to claim the title since Jerry ***** Jr. in 2008.

Bacon's three feature victories this year have brought the Dynamics/Hoffman Auto Racing team's all-time leading series total to 85.

Bacon finished second to Bryan Clauson in Saturday night's City of Lawrenceburg "Fall Nationals" 30-lapper at the Lawrenceburg (Ind.) Speedway.

It was Bacon's 12th "podium" finish of the campaign.

Clauson, of Noblesville, Ind., led all 30 laps of Saturday night's feature in the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Chevy Performance/Curb Beast/Kistler. Hines finished third ahead of Justin Grant and Jerry ***** Jr. The victory was worth $10,000 to Clauson and the team.

Dave Darland now sits third in the AMSOIL standings, 79 behind Bacon entering the western closers.

Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway hosts the 19th Annual "Budweiser Oval Nationals" November 7-8 and Canyon Speedway Park in Peoria, Ariz. hosts the 14th Annual Hose Advantage "Hall of Fame Classic" November 14-15. All four events feature points for the AMSOIL National and USAC/CRA Sprint series.

*2014 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Standings:* 1-Brady Bacon-1,762, 2-Bryan Clauson-1,711, 3-Dave Darland-1,683, 4-Jon Stanbrough-1,588, 5-Chase Stockon-1,474, 6-Tracy Hines-1,401, 7-Justin Grant-1,376, 8-Chris Windom-1,351, 9-Robert Ballou-1,284, 10-Hunter Schuerenberg-1,188.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/01/usac-national-sprint-car-teams-ready-for-november-finish/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Spoils Thursday Gold Crown Program At Tri-Ctiy Speedway​*
Persistent rains in the St. Louis area have conspired to force cancellation of Thursday night's opening round of the 2014 "Gold Crown Midget Nationals" at Tri-City Speedway in Granite City, Ill.

The 6th Annual event will resume Friday night with a complete program of racing on the 3/8-mie dirt oval. Saturday night's finale will culminate with a 50-lap feature offering $10,000-to-win.

National Weather Service data indicates that the weather system is expected to leave the area later tonight and the forecast is optimistic for racing Friday and Saturday.

Rico Abreu continues to lead the Honda USAC National Midget Series as it enters its final two months of the 2014 season.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/02/rain-spoils-thursday-gold-crown-program-at-tri-ctiy-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Open Weekend At Williams Grove​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series takes on Williams Grove Speedway and the Pennsylvania Posse this weekend in a battle for the coveted National Open title.

One driver who knows Williams Grove and the competition well is Daryn Pittman. The Kasey Kahne Racing driver has two Outlaw wins at the track this season and three in previous seasons. He is also one of just two Outlaw drivers to pick up a win at the track in the last two years. The other is current point leader Donny Schatz.

Last season, Fred Rahmer edged Pittma for an emotional National Open victory.

It was not the first time Pittman has finished second at the event - a title he has yet to claim. Pittman said winning one of the most coveted prizes in sprint car racing would mean a lot to him and his team."I feel like I've been really close to winning for a lot of years," he said. "I'm ready to win. It's one of the races that I put a lot of emphasis on. It's one of the pinnacles of our sport&#8230; We go there with a lot of confidence but winning there once is no guarantee that you're going to win there again."

Pittman spent three seasons (2010, 2011 and 2012) with Heffner Racing competing with the Posse in Central Pennsylvania. The experience gives Pittman a unique perspective on the track and on the Posse.

"It has helped for sure," Pittman said. "Before I went to running Williams Grove in the weekly series, I had a fair amount of success racing there before with the Outlaws."

"A big difference for me is that it has always been a track that I've enjoyed and have looked forward to going to. A lot of the Outlaw guys dread going&#8230; It's a place I've always felt pretty comfortable at."

Pittman said the challenges of the historic 1/2 mile clay oval are two-fold.

"The competition is good," he said. "But I think when you add the competition is good and the track is unique and tricky, it makes it that much more difficult&#8230; You add those two things together and it makes for a tough environment to be successful."

*ABOUT THE TRACKS* Williams Grove Speedway is a half-mile clay oval. The track record of 16.140 seconds was established by Brian Paulus on April 26, 2002. For more information, visit http://www.WilliamsGrove.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/02/national-open-weekend-at-williams-grove/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Cleared To Return To Racing​*
Three-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series Champion Josh Richards announced today that doctors have cleared him to return to racing after medical issues have kept him out of the car this season. Richards plans to be back behind the wheel of his Mark Richards Racing owned, Valvoline/Seubert Calf Ranches sponsored machine this Saturday at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, for the UMP DIRTcar Fall Nationals.

Richards has been sidelined since learning of medical issues during the off-season. After extensive testing it was determined that he suffered nerve damage to his hands due to past racing injuries. Though Richards has been cleared by doctors to race, he will be periodically monitored to make sure there is no further progression with his injury.

"I have the best sponsors, race team and fans in the sport," said Richards. "I want to thank them for their patience and continued support while I worked though my medical issues. I'm also grateful to Brandon Sheppard and Rick Eckert for filling in during my absence.

"I'm excited to get back in the car Saturday at Eldora Speedway. It's been really hard to sit out this season and have to watch from the sidelines.

I'm ready to get back behind the wheel of the Valvoline/Seubert Calf Ranches car and make some laps at one of my favorite tracks this weekend."

In addition to Saturday's UMP DIRTCar Fall Nationals at Eldora Speedway, Richards also plans to compete in the Dirt Track World Championship, Oct. 17-18 at Portsmouth (Ohio) Raceway Park and the season-ending World of Outlaws World Finals, Nov. 6-8 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte (N.C.).

Richards will have teammates for the final two races of the season. Brandon Sheppard will drive a second house-car for Mark Richards Racing at Portsmouth Raceway Park in hopes of defending his title from the 2013 Dirt Track World Championship. Rick Eckert, who's been filling in for Richards is competing for points in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series and will run a second house-car in the World of Outlaws World Finals.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/03/richards-cleared-to-return-to-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoffman, Mevert, Ruhlman, Westfall Shine On Opening Night of Eldora Fall Nationals​*
96 different drivers earned starting positions in one of four headlining UMP Modified A-Feature events during Thursday night's opening leg of the DIRTcar Fall Nationals presented by All Star Performance. Capturing $1,000 pay days were Nick Hoffman, Matt Mevert, Brian Ruhlman and Matt Westfall.

Hoffman charged from 15th to 1st in just ten laps en route to his victory.

Mevert turned in a dominating performance, signaling he will be a favorite going into Saturday's finale. Ruhlman held off a hard-charging Jacob Hawkins in lapped traffic, while Westfall raced side by side with Tyler Nicely over the last ten laps of his Feature before prevailing at the checkered flag.

The route to those four main events entailed eight preliminary heat races and four B-Features and that will be the same map to be used Friday night in leg number two of the three-day event.

A driver's best finish over the two nights will then be used to line-up Saturday's 'alphabet soup' of feature events; with the best 20 locked into one of the 32-starting positions. The balance will come from the preceding features, along with four 'point provisional' positions. A full Late Model show is also on the card for Saturday night.

www.eldoraspeedway.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/03...ne-on-opening-night-of-eldora-fall-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Entire Gold Crown Nationals Cancelled Due To Bad Weather​*
The 6th "Gold Crown Midget Nationals" has fallen to the elements as continuing rain, wet grounds and predicted low temperatures in the St. Louis area have conspired to force cancellation of the remaining two nights of the Honda USAC National Midget race weekend at Tri-City Speedway.

The Honda USAC National Midget series resumes November 20-21-22 at Canyon Speedway Park in Peoria, Ariz.

www.usacracing.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/03/entire-gold-crown-nationals-cancelled-due-to-bad-weather/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gravel Wins National Open​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6617&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

David Gravel led the Outlaws to a sweep of the podium as he picked up the biggest win of his young career at Saturday night's $50,000-to-win National Open at the historic Williams Grove Speedway. It was his first win at the track and his fifth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

The win did not come without a little controversy though.

With seven laps to go, as Gravel, then in second, was locked in a pitched battle with Stevie Smith for the lead, the two dove into turn one and Gravel made contact with the back of Smith's car. The contact helped send the 68-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series winner Smith sideways to the bottom of the track. Smith recovered but not before losing the lead and several more positions.

"I was trying to go outside of him every time and you've got to slow down to run the bottom," Gravel said following the race. "It's so narrow on the straightaway so you hit the brakes. I just got him good enough and got him sideways."

Gravel went on to hold off current points leader Donny Schatz for the win.

"It really sucks that I got into the back of Stevie. It does feel good to win but obviously people are going to boo me," Gravel said. "I'm running right behind him, trying to get around him, just racing for an inch there. I feel really, really bad for him. It takes away the win for me. I'm happy I won, but it just doesn't feel right."

Smith, whose car owner Fred Rahmer won an emotional victory at the National Open last season as he retired from sprint car racing, said that after running a clean race all night he was sorry to have the night end the way it did.

"Basically, he wanted to win that race," Smith said of Gravel. "I can't say he was driving over his head, he had a really fast racecar, but he took me out."

Smith said he was really disappointed for his team and for the hometown crowd.

"Being at our home track, we've had a very good year here. We're very thankful for that but this is a hard one to lose. (Gravel) could have got me back fair and square, but running into me, that's another problem."

Smith led five laps in his Miller Brothers Chevrolet car. He has one Outlaws victory this season at Lincoln Speedway.

Gravel started the feature from the pole in his Roth Motorsports car and held off Lucas Wolfe and Dale Blaney in the opening laps. By lap 11, as Wolfe and Blaney battled for second, Smith, who started the feature in sixth, slid past both drivers coming out of turn two and took over the position. A caution came out on lap 15 and bunched the field back together.

When the race returned to green, Smith and Gravel began a 17-lap battle for the lead. Farther back, Donny Schatz had advanced forward two positions from his seventh place starting spot, while Daryn Pittman struggled to maintain in fourth.

A yellow flag flew on lap 27 as Greg Hodnett stopped in the middle of turns one and two. This led to an open red as the race exceeded the maximum number of laps run for fuel. The moment proved pivotal for Smith and Schatz.

On the restart, Smith got around Gravel for the lead as Schatz moved into third. Smith and Gravel raced back and forth with Gravel good on the high side of turns three and four, but Smith blocking the lane every time. Then, on lap 34, came the contact that relegated Smith to a ninth place finish. In the closing laps, Pittman got around Blaney for the third spot and the final position on the podium.

"It's been a crazy year how things worked out," Gravel said. "I was patient and trying to run as good as I can and a ride came along and I got one. I can't thank Dennis and Teresa Roth enough for giving me this opportunity as well as my crew members Scotty, Troy and Brandon. It's been a dream come true. I think we'll be full time with the Outlaws next year and hopefully I can gain some fans back next time I come (to Williams Grove)."

Schatz, who has won four of the last seven races with his Tony Stewart Racing STP / Armor All team, was particularly fast through the middle groove throughout the night. He said as the feature wore on his car just got better and better, but he did not have the traffic he needed to make a run at Gravel.

"We just started getting going. The fuel just started coming off the car and it started to get a little bit better," Schatz said. "I just missed it a little - I gave (my crew chief Ricky Warner) some bad information and he's got to get good information if he's going to make the right changes. We were able to get ourselves a decent finish but we really wanted to win the race - no question. I gave it everything I had. I tried running a groove no one else was running there. That's all I really had for chance. We had a lot of open race track - we didn't get to a lot of lap traffic."

Pittman, who has five Outlaws wins at Williams Grove but has never won the National Open, credited his Great Clips team for quick work following engine trouble right after he scored the quick qualifying time early in the night. Ultimately, he said, throughout the feature he did not have the consistency he needed to win.

"This was a night we had circled on our calendar that we really felt like we could contend and put ourselves in a position to win," said the Kasey Kahne Racing driver. "We just didn't have car at the beginning and took too long at the end. We'll learn from it and move on but it's definitely been a great year."

Schatz's lead in the battle for the championship dropped slightly Saturday night to 285 points over Pittman. With his win tonight, Gravel moved up to ninth in points, passing Kraig Kinser.

Alan Krimes took home the KSE Hard Charger Award after advancing 16 positions to finish in 10th.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action during NAPA Super Dirt Week XLIII at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park on Oct. 11. As the season continues to wind down, the series then heads to Fremont (Ohio) Speedway on Oct. 18.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../2014/10/David-Gravel-Wins-National-Open.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wallace Among Friday Winners At Eldora​*
Racing was fast and furious in the Friday night portion of the DIRTcar Fall Nationals presented by All Star Performance. In a race against Mother Nature, the entire program featuring over 100 UMP Modifieds, was completed by 9:30 PM.

Picking up $1,000 victories were Kenny Wallace, Nick Hoffman, Evan Taylor and Matt Westfall. Hoffman and Westfall were repeat winners from Thursday.

Taylor was a first-time Eldora winner, while Wallace visited victory lane at Eldora for the first time since his 2005 Prelude to the Dream victory.

109 drivers participated in the Friday night program.

A driver's best finish from the Thursday and Friday competition determines their start in one of the 'alphabet' features on Saturday. By virtue of their two victories each, Hoffman and Westfall will earn front row starting spots in the $5,000-to-win A-Feature.

Joining the Modifieds on Saturday night will be the UMP Late Models, who will also compete for a $5,000 top prize. Late Models will run a full program consisting of Time Trials, Heats, B-Features and the aforementioned $5,000 A-Feature.






*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/04/wallace-among-friday-winners-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madden Wins Second Straight Dixie Shootout​*
Chris Madden went to victory lane for the second year in a row in the Southeast's most prestigious race on Saturday Night at Dixie Speedway.

Madden, who was the third and final leader of the race took the lead on lap 33 from Dale McDowell and went on for the victory in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned event. The event was held before one of the largest crowds in the 24-year history of the Lucas Oil Dixie Shootout.

Scott Bloomquist started from the pole and dominated the first 15 laps of the race before spinning in heavy traffic. McDowell then inherited the top spot and led until Madden passed him with 17 laps remaining. A caution with seven laps to go bunched the field up but Madden prevailed for his seventh career LOLMDS win.

McDowell finished second followed by current series points leader, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis and Jimmy Owens rounded out the top five. O'Neal now leads Owens by 60 points in the chase for the series championship heading into the next series event which is tomorrow, Sunday Night, in Rome, GA.

"To win this race two years in a row is great," said Madden in Lucas Oil Victory Lane for the second time this season. "This is a brand new Sweet-Bloomquist car; it was like driving a Cadillac all night long. I don't know exactly what happened to Scott [Bloomquist] there in traffic. Next thing I knew he was spun around and had to go to the tail. He [Bloomquist] has been so good to me.

He and Randy build a super-fast race car. We had a good race with Dale [McDowell] there for a while, and he left the door open enough on the bottom heading into turn-one and I was able to get the lead."

"To race in front of this huge crowd tonight it is such a thrill. There were people everywhere in the grandstands, pits, and all over the place. The track was in pretty good shape. I should have won this race three times now; we had one a few years ago where we lead until the final lap. To win this again with this type of competition, I just don't know what to say. I have to thank the Cushman's; they are here tonight to see this. Thanks to Century Plastics, Henderson Amusement, East Coast Entertainment, Xtreme Customs Cycles, Hamrick's of Gaffney, Allstar Performance, Penske Shocks, VP, and Clements Race Engines."

McDowell was looking for his third Dixie Shootout win and was satisfied with his runner-up finish. "He [Madden] had the best car. I couldn't hold him off. He drove me clean going into turn one. I was hoping the race would stay green, because my best chance was to catch him in traffic. Once that caution came out, it was pretty much over. He was so much better in clean air, and I did my best to stay in second. We have had such a good year and I have to thank everyone with Team Dillon, Warrior Race Cars, ECR Engines, and everybody else who is on the car."

O'Neal was running sixth on a restart after a lap 33 caution, but he was able to slip by several cars when Jason Papich, Owens and John Blankenship all got together in turn four. O'Neal snuck by on the bottom to gain three spots as he ended up third in the final running order. "We got a break tonight. I don't know how I slipped by those cars. They were wrecking everywhere. Our car got better as the race wore on. I don't know if we will change much for Rome tomorrow night. But with 2 more points race to go we just need to keep finishing ahead of him [Owens]. I am proud of this Clint Bowyer Team, Lance, Barry, Jeremy and Tony all do a great job. Thanks to Peak Antifreeze and Motor Oil, Crawford Supply/Traeger Grills and everyone else with the CBR Team."

Completing the top ten were Jason Papich, Randy Weaver, John Blankenship, Shane Clanton, and Casey Roberts.

In preliminary action, Scott Bloomquist set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 45 entrants, with a lap of 14.408 seconds. John Blankenship set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 14.656 seconds.

Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Dale McDowell and Chris Madden won their respective heat races. Austin Kirkpatrick and Rick Eckert won their respective B-Mains.

For the latest breaking news on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, log onto www.lucasdirt.com and follow the series on www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and www.twitter.com/lucasdirt.
Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/05/madden-wins-second-straight-dixie-shootout/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Buckman Earns First-Ever ASCS Southwest Victory​*
The southwest region of the American Sprint Car Series found a new winner on Saturday night as Casey Buckman wheeled the Firehouse Subs No. 91 to Victory Lane at the Arizona Speedway.

Lining up fourth, Buckman worked past defending series champion, Rick Ziehl, on the eighteenth round. James Mosher grabbed second with Kaylene Verville, from tenth, to grab the final podium step. Fighting an ill handling racecar, Rick Ziehl slipped to fourth with twelfth starting J.T. Imperial completing the top five.

Bob Ream, Jr., Joshua Williams, Lance Norick, Cody Cambensy, and James Aragon completed the top ten.

The ASCS Southwest Region returns to the Arizona Speedway on Saturday, October 25. For continued updates on the ASCS Southwest Region, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*A Feature (25 Laps):* 1. 91-Casey Buckman[4]; 2. 12-James Mosher[2]; 3. 01-Kaylene Verville[10]; 4. 20Z-Rick Ziehl[1]; 5. 75-J.T. Imperial[12]; 6. 8-Bob Ream Jr[8]; 7. 41W-Joshua Williams[13]; 8. 90-Lance Norick[14]; 9. 51-Cody Cambensy[7]; 10. 57X-James Aragon[6]; 11. 13-Glen Brace[16]; 12. 22X-Jesse Baker[9]; 13. 22-Mike Rux Jr[5]; 14. 29S-Darrell Sickles[11]; 15. 5A-Michael Curtis[3]; 16. 17K-Kyle Danielson[20]; 17. 14-Cody Sickles[15]; 18. 11T-Steve Lohn[17]; 19. (DNF) 33-T.K.(Kristine) Lindahl[19]; 20. (DNF) 55-Brent McKee[18]

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/05/buckman-earns-first-ever-ascs-southwest-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce, Ruhlman Win DIRTcar Fall Nationals At Eldora​*
Young driving sensation Bobby Pierce (IL) let everyone know that his newly earned DIRTcar UMP National Late Model championship was no fluke and veteran Brian Ruhlman (MI) put on a Modified driving clinic as the pair roared to victories in Saturday's (October 4) bone-chilling DIRTcar UMP Fall Nationals by Allstar Performance.

A wide top-to-bottom race track produced a near non-stop 40-lap finale as only one caution flag slowed the pace with a handful of laps remaining.

It was the fast pace that played right into the hands of second generation Pierce who rim-rode the high banks inches from the concrete wall.

Pierce fell short to Duane Chamberlain (IN) in the opening heat race for the 43 Late Models on hand, but a successful re-draw at the scales turned that frown upside-down as he drew the pole starting position for the $5,000 to win finale.

From that pole position Pierce shot into the lead, as Mason Ziegler (PA), Frank Heckenast, Jr. (IL) and Scott James (OH) followed in pursuit. None of that trio had anything for the high-flying Pierce, so they engaged in their own little battle.

By the eighth tour around the one-half mile clay oval, Pierce was into lapped traffic and the front runners began threading their way through the pack, using every available inch of the track.

Heckenast developed mechanical issues and had to retire to the pit area, leaving Zeigler holding off James and a fast-moving Kent Robinson (IN) from his 12th starting slot.

Matt Miller (OH) and Jeep VanWormer (MI) soon joined the fray that found the frozen fans focusing in on the battle for second-fifth. As they one-by-one were able to get by Ziegler the hottest battle on the track soon developed between James and Robinson. They traded spots repeatedly for several laps before Robinson was able to trigger the move he needed to bolt into second.

With that move made, he zeroed in on Pierce, but the number of available laps to get the job done ran out and had to settle for second behind the jubilant Pierce. James hung on to finish third, with Miller and VanWormer completed the top five.

A highly competitive three-night progressive racing format narrowed the 118 entered UMP Modifieds down to 32 for their final 2014 showing at Eldora.
Bringing that field down to the green flag was Kenny Wallace (MO) and he responded with a commanding lead over Ruhlman, Nick Hoffman (NC) and Evan Taylor (PA).

Despite the number of cars on the track, lapped traffic was minimal and Wallace looked to be unstoppable with the clear road ahead of him.

That was until near the half-way point of the 25-lap chase and Ruhlman used his many years of Eldora experience to play his cards.

He began reeling in Wallace and after a couple laps of swapping back and forth around the massive oval he made the decisive move on lap 19. Hoffman, with two feature wins to his credit during the Nationals, studied Ruhlman's moves intensely and with three laps remaining put those studies to work as he inched closed to Ruhlman.

Time ran out; however, for Hoffman as he concluded the weekend with a second place finish. Matt Mevert (IL) also came on the scene in the final laps and squeezed by Wallace for fourth.

Earlier in the night, Devin Gilpin (IN) was introduced as the 2014 UMP National champion, and a retiring Randy Korte (IL) was saluted for his many years of dedication and support of Late Model racing.

Eldora closes out its successful 2014 campaign Saturday (October 11) with the UNOH Sprintacular featuring three divisions of Sprint Cars - the All Star Circuit of Champions, Buckeye Outlaw Super Sprints and NRA Sprint Invaders.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/05/ruhlman-wins-dirtcar-fall-nationals-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Wires Lucas Oil 50-Lapper At Rome​*
Scott Bloomquist returned to Victory Lane on Sunday Night at Rome Speedway. Bloomquist led the entire 50-lap distance aboard his Ole Smoky Moonshine, Base Fuels, Durham Racing Engines powered, Sweet-Bloomquist entry en route to his seventh Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory of the season.

Brandon Overton came home in second, followed by Chris Madden, Rick Eckert, and Casey Roberts. Don O'Neal finished sixth and increased his points lead over Jimmy Owens with one race remaining on the 2014 schedule. Owens recovered to finish ninth, after pitting to replace a broken right rear shock.

"The car was just terrific all night long," said Bloomquist who; with the victory; broke a tie with Owens atop the all-time LOLMDS win list with his 53rd LOLMDS win. "To have a sweep here tonight with Brandon in one of our older cars and Chris with his new car, tells us we are headed in the right direction", stated Bloomquist.

"We felt like we gave one away last night at Dixie. We have worked extremely hard on this car. I want to thank all the fans for coming out this weekend. It looked like there was another great crowd here tonight. It's a lot of fun for us drivers to run in front of so many people."

Bloomquist started on the pole and was never seriously challenged for the race lead. Owens held the second spot until lap 32 when he slowed in turn four with a broken right rear shock, relinquishing the position to Overton. Owens' crew was able to change the shock return at the tail of the field without losing a lap.

Overton in the Troy Baird owned, Baird Transport entry held off Madden over the remaining 18 laps to finish second. "I only live about 2 hours from here, and have never run here before. It is a super-fast race track and I am glad to finish second against this competition, they are the best-of-the-best."

Madden, who won the Dixie Shootout at Rome's sister track, Dixie Speedway last night was satisfied with his weekend's performance in his new Sweet-Bloomquist car. "To win the Shootout and finish third here tonight, I am extremely proud of our race team. We started off the season really good, with a lot of wins, and now we will try and finish the season strong to get ready for next year."

Completing the top ten were O'Neal, Ray Cook, Jared Landers, Owens, and Jason Papich.

In preliminary action, Scott Bloomquist set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 34 entrants, with a lap of 13.045 seconds. Chris Madden set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 13.102 seconds. Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Brandon Overton and Casey Roberts won their respective heat races. Eddie Carrier Jr. and Donald McIntosh won their respective B-Mains.

For the latest breaking news on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, log onto www.lucasdirt.com and follow the series on www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and www.twitter.com/lucasdirt.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/06/bloomquist-wires-lucas-oil-50-lapper-at-rome/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Walker Takes OCRS Finale At Caney Valley, Deal Crowned 2014 Points Champion​*
The OCRS season came to a close on Saturday at Osage Casino Caney Valley Speedway and Kenneth Walker picked up the victory to become the 14th different winner in the 22-race season.

While Walker was working to maintain his lead in the 30-lapper, Andrew Deal was racing for the points championship. Deal finished sixth which was more then good enough to secure the 2014 OCRS Sprint Car Title. Deal will be presented with the Harold Leep Championship Trophy at the annual Awards Banquet.

Walker, who started outside front row, felt the track condition favored a veteran driver.

"That was a good track for an older guy," smiled Walker. "Nice and smooth and slow and easy on the throttle. You have to be smooth with the throttle. I waited for the rubber to come in then you could run it in deeper and get in the throttle a lot sooner and harder."

After racing into an early lead, Walker kept his car down low with pole sitter Michael Bookout giving chase. Bookout was unable to challenge and gave up the runner-up position to Johnny Kent with two laps remaining. Bookout held on to finish third.

"It was real slick and I predicted it would rubber up within about five laps," Walker said. "I am glad that everyone else thought the same thing because I think everyone was just spinning their wheels early on.

"The last five laps I felt we got really fast as it did start to lay a little rubber."
Walker was glad he was fortunate enough to start on the front.

"Track position means a lot and starting on the front probably won the race," Walker said. "I don't think I could have won it from the back.

"I want to thank our sponsors, B and V Specialist, POPS Performance Engines and WESMAR."

Mickey Walker, who ran as high as third in the early going, was looking to make a run at his dad but settled for a fourth place finish.

"I was trying to make it a 1-2 finish before the end of the season," said Mickey of his hopes for a team Walker 1-2 finish.

"I was hoping he would get up there and run for the win but a top four is exciting. That is probably our best run together on the same night," said Kenneth of his son, Mickey.

Mickey knew catching his dad, who has won his share of sprint car and street stock titles, would be a tall order.

"Once we got going he was checked out," said Mickey. "Seems like every time I would get a run on somebody we would get a yellow. I just settled for a top five. I did not want to crash and tear up anything."
Deal earns 2014 points championship.

Wrapping up the 2014 OCRS points championship and doing it at your hometown track was very special to Deal.

"We set out to win this and we got it. I am happy about that," smiled Deal who won over Danny Smith who led the points race for most of the season.

"It was kind of a nerve racking race. I just took it easy and tried to finish in the top five. I was just being patient. I was not going to try and force anything on the bottom. I did not want to get into one of those tires."

Deal was glad that he had not led the points race till late in the season.
"That definitely worked out good for us," said Deal who took over the lead on Sept. 13 at Oklahoma Sports Park. "I much rather chase then be chased."
But the championship would not mean anything without the support of family, friends and especially car owner Wade Cagle.

"It means a lot to me and my family," Deal said. "This is Wade (Cagle's) car and he has paid the bills all year. My dad and Blake and my girlfriend and my mom, we all work at it together. It has been a lot of work."

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/06...ney-valley-deal-crowned-2014-points-champion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Lone Star Set To Light-Up Lone Star Speedway​*
A $3,000 payday awaits the winner of this coming Saturday night's A-Feature at the Lone Star Speedway in Kilgore, Texas as the Smiley's Racing Products Lone Star Region takes on the high-banked three-eighths mile oval.

The final stand before facing the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour at the Devil's Bowl Speedway on Friday, October 18 and Saturday, October 19, Patrick Stasa enters the region's final three dates with a 248 point advantage on the 2014 season title. Shawn Peterson currently rides second with Josh Baughman, Kevin Ramey, and John Carney II making the top five in driver standings.

The region's last visit to the Texas oval came on April 7, 2012 with Wayne Johnson taking the regional victory over Martin Edwards and Logan Forler.

The Texas Sprint Car Championship takes place on Saturday, October 11 with gates opening at 5:00 P.M. (CT). Hot Laps get underway at 7:00 P.M. (CT) with the night including Factory Stocks for a $1,000 to win affair. For more information on the Lone Star Speedway, log onto http://www.lonestarspeedway.com.

For continued updates on the Smiley's Racing Products Lone Star Region, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/06/ascs-lone-star-set-to-light-up-lone-star-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Paralyzed Racer Takes Emotional First Win​*
Eric Saunders waited four years for the moment of pure bliss he enjoyed Saturday night at Plymouth Speedway.







 Eric Saunders on his way to winning his first 600 sprint feature Saturday night at Plymouth (Ind.) Speedway. (Gary Gasper Photo)​
Saunders was pursing a motocross career when his dreams came to a screeching halt. On Aug. 29, 2010 Saunders was making practicing runs in the back of his home when he went airborne on his motorcycle and landed incorrectly.

That was the moment when everything changed. He was rushed to Indianapolis where Saunders and his family learned that he was paralyzed.
Racing was all he knew. What now?

It wasn't until NASCAR driver Tony Stewart called Saunders and asked if he wanted to get into a race car that things began to become normal again.

Saunders had been racing for Tony Stewart while pursuing a career in professional motocross and Stewart stepped up to give him another chance.

Saunders' race car, a 600 sprint car, would be equipped with a steering wheel that would have all of the car's controls - steering, throttle and brakes. It took some time to coordinate the controls, but Saunders got into his 600 sprint and started to compete in races at his home track, Plymouth Speedway.

In just a couple of seasons, Saunders accumulated a few podium finishes.
However that first win remained elusive.

That win would come Saturday during the World Series of Dirt event at Plymouth, four years after his accident.

Saunders showed speed as he won his heat. He would start on the pole for the feature after a redraw. The green flag flew and Saunders was solidly out front.

Soon Saunders found himself crossing the finish line first and the four years of waiting and wondering if he could prove that he could win races as a paralyzed driver vanished. He got his first feature win.

His family gathered around his car on the dirt surface and smiles gleamed on their faces.

"It was pretty emotional," said Saunders. "My dad had tears in his eyes when he said, 'I knew we'd win together again'.

"I held my line and remained focused the whole race. It was an amazing feeling to win. I want to be able to get back into the rhythm of winning again. We'll try again this Saturday."

Saunders, 22, will attempt a repeat win in the Lane Automotive 50 Race of Champions to end the racing activities at Plymouth Speedway for the year.
His overall goal?

"I want to see how far I can go. I'm planning to race a 600 Sprint in 2015 and possibly a Modified in 2016 and we'll see where it goes from there," said Saunders.

"I can, I will."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/paralyzed-racer-takes-emotional-first-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bigelow, Krachun Win Big In NEMA Midgets​*
Some lines were added to the NEMA history book on Sunday when the NEMA midgets ran at the Waterford Speedbowl's Fall Finale.

Ryan Bigelow became a first-time winner in the NEMA Midgets and Ryan Krachun became a first-time champion in the Lites.

After all events were rained out on Saturday, NEMA's weekend schedule was whittled down to features only on Sunday. The midgets shared the day with a dozen other divisions of race cars.

As it has many times in the past, The Speedbowl produced a first time winner in the NEMA Midgets. Ryan Bigelow cruised to victory in the 25 lap main.

Bigelow, a winner in the NEMA Lites earlier in the season was filling the seat normally occupied by Jim SantaMaria. SantaMaria was competing in a new ride and was the early leader of the race after starting on the pole.

At the halfway mark SantaMaria's car had a suspension issue that caused him to spin coming out of turn 2 and relinquish the lead to Bigelow.

It was all Ryan Bigelow after the restart.

Without another caution the laps ran out and Todd Bertrand settled for second, finishing 1.5 seconds behind Bigelow. Avery Stoehr finished third, followed by John Zych and Seth Carlson. Point leader Randy Cabral, who had worked into the top three earlier, ended up in sixth.

In victory lane, an elated Bigelow thanked his crew and family for the support and noted that early in the race he worked as a "blocker" for Jim SantaMaria, who was the first half leader of the race and previous driver of Bigelow's winning car.

Bigelow turned in the fastest lap of the race at 13.16, for a average speed of 106 mph.

The NEMA Lites finished their season at Waterford's Fall Finale on Sunday.

Danny Cugini won the battle, but young Ryan Krachun won the overall war by claiming the championship. Krachun had been exchanging the point lead with Cugini over the second half of the season.

Cugini dominated the field, leading the event at one point by a straightaway.

At the checkered flag, he finished almost 3 seconds ahead of Matt Swanson.

Krachun finished sixth, but it was good enough to claim the drivers' championship. It was his first full year in the NEMA Lites. In the post race interview he said that though it was a goal at the beginning of the year, he "didn't think that they would end up winning it all."

The NEMA Midgets finish their season and crown a champion at Thompson Motorsport Park's World Series of Racing in two weeks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...gets/bigelow-krachun-win-big-in-nema-midgets/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen In Search Of Rare Trifecta​*
Stewart Friesen is one of the most versatile racers in the Northeast, and he'll showcase his skills during this year's NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week, Oct. 8-12, at the New York State Fairgrounds.

Friesen is a two-time winner of NAPA Super DIRT Week's premier Syracuse 200 for the Super DIRTcar Series big-block modifieds, and he is the only Canadian champion of the event. In addition to racing Jeff Daley's No. 44 in search of another Syracuse 200 victory as well as for a Salute to the Troops 150 358-modified win, Friesen will also be racing in a USAC Silver Crown car for the first time in his career when he tackles the Salt City 78.

Brett Hearn in 1990 and Danny Johnson in 2006 are the only drivers to pull off the double at the Moody Mile by sweeping the big-block modified and 358-modified main events in the same year. Could Friesen pull off the trifecta and become the first driver to win the big-block Modified, 358-modified and Silver Crown feature events during a single NAPA Super DIRT Week?

The all-New York Silver Crown team is owned by Rochester's Fred and Gloria Gormly with Albany-native Rob Hart as crew chief and former ESS racer and Central New York native Tom Bliss as team manager. Friesen, a native of Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario, now calls the Empire State home after marrying sprint car racer Jessica Zemken in September.

While Friesen, 31, has had plenty of racing success in dirt Modifieds and has been gaining experience in winged sprint cars, in fact he recently won a 360-sprint car feature, he has never driven a Silver Crown car. He'll get his first seat time during Friday afternoon practice on the Moody Mile, a daunting proposition for anybody's first laps in a different type of car, but one Friesen is looking forward to taking.

So how did a dirt modified racer from the Northeast hook up with a Silver Crown ride? A connection made a few years ago at the World of Outlaws World Finals in Charlotte finally led to the opportunity this week.

"It started with Rob Hart, who is the crew chief on the car," Friesen said. "I worked with him a few years ago when he was crew chief for Jessica at the World Finals. I got to know him a little bit. He's from the Albany area and has ties to Syracuse. Obviously we had some similar interests being from this area and going sprint car racing. We just kept in touch over the past couple of years and once we heard the Silver Crown race was going to happen at Syracuse I tried to beat down every door I could to see if there was an opportunity to get in one of the cars. Actually Rob reached out to me a couple of months ago and asked if I was interested in doing it. I told him yes and he said he might have a couple of leads on rides that might be available.

"Over the past couple of weeks it came together to do the race with Fred Gormly, who is from the Rochester area but has a USAC team based out of Indy. Rob got the whole deal going for us and put Fred and I in touch. I had met Fred before at the Parts Peddler show and being from the Northeast I knew who he was. Everything came together pretty good, I'm pretty excited to drive it. It's the car Christopher Bell drove at the 4-Crown Nationals in September at Eldora. It seems like it's pretty good equipment and I'm looking forward to working with Rob again. He's definitely a topnotch sprint car crew chief," Friesen said.

Since he has yet to race a Silver Crown car, which looks a bit like an oversized non-wing sprint car, Friesen is trying to find some common ground in his racing experience.

"I think it's going to be more along the sprint car, but I think having some sprint car experience it will be a good mix between the two cars," Friesen said. "It's a longer wheel-base car. I'm glad we have some extra practice on Friday to get some seat time in it. It won't be like a normal race weekend where you get three laps of practice and you have to qualify. Hopefully in a couple of laps we'll get comfortable. I think it'll be more like a sprint car but without the grip."

Friesen has been compared to the legendary Billy Pauch because of his versatility. Pauch has had tremendous success in both modifieds and sprint cars.

"I think that's probably one of the ultimate compliments," Friesen said. "With what he's done in the sprint car and the modified, his success is unparalleled between the crossover of the two. Hopefully we can run some more 410 stuff and have some success like he did. He's a really cool guy."

The biggest race of the week, of course, is the $50,000-to-win Super DIRTcar Series Syracuse 200, a race Friesen won in 2010 and 2011.

"Both wins were special," Friesen said. "Winning it the second year was pretty awesome just to back up the feat that we knew we could do it, which was cool.

The first year was obviously very, very special, just being the first Canadian with all the Canadians like Joe Plazek, Pete Bicknell, all the guys who have tried over the years and weren't able to get it done, and to be that guy who got in there, there's so many Canadian dirt Modified fans and to be able to represent all those fans and give them some bragging rights for a couple of years was pretty darn cool. To be the first guy to get it done from north of the border was very, very special."

Last year, Billy Dunn earned the first Super DIRTcar Series victory of his career by winning the Syracuse 200. A rule that eliminates caution laps from counting during the final 25 circuits of the 200-mile race definitely shook up the event. As the leaders, including Friesen, gambled on fuel thinking the race would run green to the finish, Dunn pitted late.

When the leaders' fuel tanks emptied while running under caution laps that didn't count toward the 200 total, Dunn picked off one after the other until finally taking the lead with two to go. Still, Friesen believes he had a chance to win without the late cautions so there's no need to alter the strategy that nearly earned him a third Syracuse win.

"It's something we've talked about over the past year, it's just weird the way it worked out," Friesen said. "The cars that were fastest all week, ultimately we all ran out of gas. It's one of those deals where an out-of-the-box pit strategy won the race. That's something we're not banking on right now to go out-of-the-box like that and try to get off sequence. We're going to try to do the same thing we tried to do last year, get up front and be in clean air the last 25 laps of the race. When the cautions fly that kind of dictates how much of a gamble it really is. We'll see how the race gets going and see how it unfolds half way.

It's something we're thinking about, but it seemed like a weird circumstance to have that many cautions in the last 25 laps."

If Friesen's strategy works out this year, he very well could be in victory lane three times during NAPA Super DIRT Week.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/friesen-in-search-of-rare-trifecta/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Releases 2015 Racing Schedule​*
Here's good news for Dirt Late Model racing fans. The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series has released its schedule for the 2015 season and it includes the largest number of race dates in the series' history.

Next year the LOLMDS will be racing 49 nights at 34 tracks spread across 20 of our great country's 50 states. Once again, the series will kick off at Golden Isles Speedway in Brunswick, GA, in early February. And then it doesn't wind down until mid-October when the series travels to Portsmouth Raceway Park for the 35th Annual Dirt Track World Championship.

Check out the complete schedule below:

*2015 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Tour Schedule​*
February 6	Golden Isles Speedway
Super Bowl of Racing	Brunswick, GA	$10,000
February 7	Golden Isles Speedway
Super Bowl of Racing	Brunswick, GA	$10,000
February 9	East Bay Raceway Park39th Annual Winternationals	Tampa, FL	$5,000
February 10	East Bay Raceway Park39th Annual Winternationals	Tampa, FL	$5,000
February 11	East Bay Raceway Park39th Annual Winternationals	Tampa, FL	$7,000
February 12	East Bay Raceway Park39th Annual Winternationals	Tampa, FL	$7,000
February 13	East Bay Raceway Park39th Annual Winternationals	Tampa, FL	$10,000
February 14	East Bay Raceway Park39th Annual Winternationals	Tampa, FL	$10,000
March 20	Atomic Speedway	Chillicothe, OH	$10,000
March 21	Brownstown Speedway
18th Annual Indiana Icebreaker	Brownstowm, IN	$10,000
March 27	Jackson Motor Speedway	Byram, MS	$10,000
March 28	Ark-La-Tex Speedway	Vivian, LA	$10,000
April 17 & 18	Batesville Motor Speedway
Bad Boy 98	Batesville, AR	$20,000
April 24	Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex	Markleysburg, PA	$10,000
April 25	Hagerstown Speedway
34th Annual Stanley Schetrompf Classic	Hagerstown, MD	$10,000
April 30	Macon Speedway	Macon, IL	$10,000
May 1	Tri-City Speedway
Spring Classic 50	Granite City, IL	$10,000
May 2	Paducah International Raceway
Spring Showdown	Paducah, KY	$10,000
May 15	Oshkosh Speedzone Raceway	Oshkosh, WI	$10,000
May 16	LaSalle Speedway
Spring Shootout	LaSalle, IL	$10,000
May 22 & 23	Lucas Oil Speedway
23rd Annual Show-Me 100	Wheatland, MO	$30,000
May 29	Tazewell Speedway	Tazewell, TN	$10,000
May 30	Florence Speedway
29th Annual Ralph Latham Memorial	Union, KY	$10,000
June 11, 12 & 13	Magnolia Motor Speedway
Clash at the Mag	Columbus, MS	$20,000
June 18	Fayetteville Motor Speedway	Fayetteville, NC	$10,000
June 19	Cherokee Speedway
17th Annual Grassy Smith Memorial	Gaffney, SC	$10,000
June 20	Smoky Mountain Speedway	Maryville, TN	$10,000
July 2	201 Speedway
3rd Annual Hatfield/McCoy Feuding 50	Sitka, KY	$10,000
July 3	Muskingum County Speedway	Zanesville, OH	$10,000
July 4	Portsmouth Raceway Park
Independence 50	Portsmouth, OH	$10,000
July 10	Tri-City Speedway
Battle at the Beach 50	Granite City, IL	$10,000
July 11	Lucas Oil Speedway
Diamond Nationals	Wheatland, MO	$10,000
July 14	Lakeside Speedway	Kansas City, KS	$10,000
July 16, 17, 18	I-80 Speedway
5th Annual Silver Dollar Nationals	Greenwood, NE	$32,000
August 6, 7, 8	Florence Speedway33rd Annual Sunoco North/South 100	Union, KY	$50,000
August 13, 14, 15	Batesville Motor Speedway23rd Annual COMP Cams Topless 100	Batesville, AR	$40,000
August 20	Volunteer Speedway
12th Annual Scorcher	Bulls Gap, TN	$10,000
August 22	Lawrenceburg Speedway
Whiskey City 50	Lawrenceburg, IN	$10,000
August 28, 29	Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway
27th Annual Pittsburgher 100	Imperial, PA	$20,000
September 4	Attica Raceway Park	Attica, OH	$10,000
September 5	Portsmouth Raceway ParkRiver Days Rumble	Portsmouth, OH	$10,000
September 6	I-77 Raceway Park
47th Annual Hillbilly Hundred	Ripley, WV	$25,000
September 18, 19	Brownstown Speedway
36th Annual Jackson 100	Brownstown, IN	$20,000
September 24	Knoxville Raceway12th Annual Late Model Nationals	Knoxville, IA	$7,000
September 25	Knoxville Raceway12th Annual Late Model Nationals	Knoxville, IA	$7,000
September 26	Knoxville Raceway12th Annual Late Model Nationals	Knoxville, IA	$40,000
October 3	Dixie Speedway"Dixie Shootout"	Woodstock, GA	$10,000
October 4	Rome Speedway
"Rome Showdown"	Rome, GA	$10,000
October 16, 17	Portsmouth Raceway Park
35th Annual Dirt Track World Championship"	Portsmouth, OH	$50,000​
*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/lucas-oil-late-model-dirt-series-releases-2015-racing-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney On Verge Of All Star History​*
Dale Blaney could do something no other sprint car driver has done when the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions visit Eldora Speedway Saturday.

Blaney will earn an unprecedented fifth series championship if he takes the green flag in the feature event. Earlier this summer Blaney became the only driver in the long history of the UNOH All Stars to claim a fifth Ohio Sprint Speedweek championship. Blaney is one of five drivers - Kenny Jacobs, Frank Kerr, Chad Kemenah and Tim Shaffer - to have earned four series championships. Blaney will also lock up the Ohio Region championship of the UNOH All Stars on Saturday.

No other track in the country has hosted more of the UNOH All Star races than Eldora. Saturday's event will be the 135th visit of the UNOH All Stars at the famous half mile. There have been 42 different UNOH All Star winners at Eldora, led by Jacobs with 21 victories.

The UNOH Sprintacular not only includes the All Stars, but the Buckeye Machine BOSS non-wing sprint cars and the NRA Sprint Invader 360 sprints. Last year the three divisions brought in more than 100 sprint cars to Eldora.

Earlier this year during the Ohio Sprint Speedweek visit to the track, Danny Holtgraver scored his first career win at Eldora. Last year for the Sprintacular Jac Haudenschild, who has a pair of series wins in 2014, scored the victory. Haudenschild has nine career All Star wins at Eldora.

Blaney, who has 16 series wins in 2014 to run his career total to 115, has six career All Star wins at Eldora. Overall, Blaney has 20 wins in 2014, the most he has ever scored in one season in his career. Should Blaney win the feature Saturday for his 17th series win, it would tie for the most All Star wins for him in a year since he scored 17 in 1996.

Haudenschild sits second in the UNOH All Star national points followed by Holtgraver, Shaffer and Lee Jacobs. Jacobs, who is second in the Ohio Region points, is wrapping up one of his most successful seasons and has two series wins in 2014.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ry/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Ckg2011

*IMCA Reveals 2014 National Champions​*
A who's who of IMCA Speedway Motors Weekly Racing will take their turns at the podium to tell about their 2014 championship campaigns during the national awards banquet next month.

Zane DeVilbiss of Farmington, N.M., raced to his second national IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modi*fied title. He adds a bookend trophy to the hardware he won in 2010.

Winners of career fifth national crowns were Mike Nichols of Harlan in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars and Shannon Anderson of Des Moines in the IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks.

Matt Looft of Swea City defended his Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMod title. Sparked by an IMCA single division record 54 feature wins, Nate Coopman of Mankato, Minn., ruled again in the Mach-1 Sport Compacts. His first championship in that division came in 2011.

First-time national champions were Clint Benson of Papillion, Neb., in the IMCA Eagle Motor*sports RaceSaver Sprint Cars and Chad Hertel of Abilene, Texas, in the Scoggin-Dickey Parts Center Southern SportMods.

Final point races for all seven of those divisions were Sept. 28.

DeVilbiss counted his career 100th IMCA feature win among 30 victories this season and topped Larry Shaw Racing Western Region standings for the fifth straight year. He totaled 36 bonus points for winning the Border States Racing Series and Desert Thunder Raceway titles; DeVilbiss was also track king at Aztec Speedway and Montezuma County Fairgrounds Speedway.

The first driver from Nebraska to earn IMCA's national Sprint Car crown, Benson won 10 features along with the Eagle Raceway track title.

Nichols topped 32 feature events and collected titles in the Dirt Trax Central Jax Sports Grille Great Plains Series, along with Dawson County Raceway, Crawford County Speedway and Shelby County Speedway.

Anderson collected 26 checkers in addition to Iowa State Fairgrounds Speedway and Stuart Speed*way championships, plus the Big Daddy Race Cars Northern Region trophy.

Looft won 18 times this season, pacing points for the Redline Racing Parts North Star Series, plus local track standings at Arlington Raceway, Fairmont Raceway and Redwood Speedway as well.

Hertel was the winner of 13 features, plus Abilene Speedway and Boyd Raceway track titles.

Along with his unparalleled feature win total, Coopman raked in North Star Series and Arlington Raceway, Buena Vista Raceway, Fairmont Raceway and Redwood Speedway track titles.

Modified regional champions were William Gould of Calera, Okla., in the Razor Chassis South Central Region, Johnny Saathoff of Beatrice, Neb., in the Jet Racing Central Region, Chris Abel*son of Sioux City in the Belleville Motorsports North Central Region and Chris Fleming of Union Springs, N.Y., in the Dirt Works Eastern Region.

The 2013 national champion, Gould was runner-up this time around, won 24 features and paced points at Kennedale Speedway Park and Boyd Raceway.

IMCA's national champion four times, Saathoff won eight features en route to his sixth career regional prize. He was track champion at Eagle Raceway and Beatrice Speedway.

Fleming repeated in the East with 28 feature wins. His track titles came at Brewerton Speedway and Skyline Raceway.

Abelson was a first-time regional champion. His resume for the season included 29 feature wins and the Raceway Park, Buena Vista Raceway and Clay County Fairgrounds track titles.

Arnold Motor Supply Stock Car Regional titles went to Nichols in the North and for a second straight year to national runner-up Matt Guillaume of Haslet, Texas, in the South. The winner of 25 features, Guillaume was champion at both Kennedale Speedway Park and Boyd Raceway.

April Phillips of Abilene, Texas, won nine features, the Lubbock Speedway title and topped Charger Chassis Southern Region standings for the Hobbies. She's the first female driver to win an IMCA regional championship in any division.
Seven-time feature winner Dean Abbey of Waco, Texas, garnered national Modified and South Central Region rookie of the year honors.

Also scoring regional rookie honors were Kyle Wilson of Monterey, Calif., in the West, Clay Sellard of Ellis, Kan., in the Central, Nick Roberts of Des Moines in the North Central and Kurt Decker of Nineveh, N.Y., in the East.

Sellard won seven features, Roberts five and Decker two.

Eleven feature wins helped propel Devin Smith of Lake City to national and Northern Region Stock Car rookie of the year honors. He was also first in points at Fairmont Raceway. Colby Deming of Hobbs, N.M., won twice and earned the Southern Region rookie of the year award.

TeJay Mielke of Norfolk, Neb., won eight features and raced to national and Northern Region Hobby Stock rookie of the year accolades. Comanche, Texas speedster Westin Abbey scored six fea*ture wins and the Southern Region rookie prize.

Other national rookies of the year were Kyle Jones of Kennedale, Texas, in the Sprints; Robert Gallaher of San Jose, Calif., in the Northern SportMods; Garett Rawls of China Spring, Texas, in the Southern SportMods and Jacob Kofoot of Bode in the Sport Compacts.

Jones had four feature wins and the track title at Mountain Creek Speedway to show for his first IMCA season. He had seven second-place finishes to Jeb Sessums' four in the tie-breaker to de*termine the national runner-up.
Gallaher and Kofoot both won two features, Rawls one.

Justin Kay of Wheatland repeated as national champion and John Emerson of Waterloo was rookie of the year in the Late Models. The point season for that division concluded Aug. 31.

Tiffany Bittner of Norfolk, Neb., had the highest point total for all female drivers to win her fourth straight Lady Eagle title. She was also the Hobby Stock track champion at Boone County Raceway and US 30 Speedway.

All champions and rookies of the year will be honored during the national IMCA awards banquet Saturday, Nov. 29 in Lincoln, Neb.

Lonnie Welch of Bakersfield, Calif., topped overall point standings for the West Coast Super Stocks. IMCA handled administrative chores for that class, which ran in California and Nevada.

The IMCA national awards banquet is Saturday, Nov. 29 at the Cornhusker Hotel in Lincoln, Neb.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/07/imca-reveals-2014-national-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Report: Jeremy Mayfield prepping For World of Outlaws​*
Jeremy Mayfield, who remains suspended indefinitely from NASCAR for failing a mandated drug test in 2009, is reportedly beginning a new chapter in his racing career - and with a new racing series.

On Wednesday, Chattanoogan.com, citing an official from the World of Outlaws series, reported that Mayfield, 45, has formed a Dirt Late Model team, with aspirations of eventually racing full-time on the WoO circuit.

The web site also reported that Mayfield, now living in Denver, North Carolina, has been attempting a racing comeback of sorts over the last several months, driving in several Open Wheel Modified races on short tracks in and around North and South Carolina.

The team is reportedly owned by Aaron Thomas, with Mayfield as a hired driver. And the web site said assisting Mayfield in his racing comeback is former Charlotte Motor Speedway president Humpy Wheeler and others.

Mayfield's Dirt Late Model, numbered J2, includes heavy self-sponsorship of his "Take It Back" campaign and comeback, a reference to Mayfield's ongoing outreach program of taking back his "life and overall love of racing."

NASCAR has offered to allow Mayfield to return to the sport if he were to complete its substance abuse treatment program, but to date, Mayfield has refused.

*Source:*
http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.co...of-outlaws-effort/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Goes For Syracuse Trifecta​*
Stewart Friesen is one of the most versatile racers in the Northeast, and he'll showcase his skills during this year's NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week, Oct. 8-12, at the New York State Fairgrounds.

Friesen is a two-time winner of NAPA Super DIRT Week's premier Syracuse 200 for the Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modifieds, and he is the only Canadian champion of the event. In addition to racing Jeff Daley's #44 for another Syracuse 200 Big-Block Modified victory as well as for a Salute to the Troops 150 358-Modified win, Friesen will also be racing in a USAC Silver Crown car for the first time in his career when he tackles the Salt City 78.

Brett Hearn in 1990 and Danny Johnson in 2006 are the only drivers to pull off the double at the Moody Mile by sweeping the Big-Block Modified and 358-Modified main events in the same year. Could Friesen pull off the trifecta and become the first driver to win the Big-Block Modified, 358-Modified and Silver Crown feature events during a single NAPA Super DIRT Week?

The all-New York Silver Crown team is owned by Rochester's Fred and Gloria Gormly with Albany-native Rob Hart as crew chief and former ESS racer and Central New York native Tom Bliss as team manager.

Friesen, a native of Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario, now calls the Empire State home after marrying sprint car racer Jessica Zemken in September.

While Friesen, 31, has had plenty of racing success in dirt Modifieds and has been gaining experience in winged sprint cars, in fact he recently won a 360-sprint car feature, he has never driven a Silver Crown car. He'll get his first seat time during Friday afternoon practice on the Moody Mile, a daunting proposition for anybody's first laps in a different type of car, but one Friesen is looking forward to taking.

So how did a dirt Modified racer from the Northeast hook up with a Silver Crown ride? A connection made a few years ago at the World of Outlaws World Finals in Charlotte finally led to the opportunity this week.

"It started with Rob Hart, who is the crew chief on the car," Friesen said. "I worked with him a few years ago when he was crew chief for Jessica at the World Finals. I got to know him a little bit. He's from the Albany area and has ties to Syracuse. Obviously we had some similar interests being from this area and going sprint car racing. We just kept in touch over the past couple of years and once we heard the Silver Crown race was going to happen at Syracuse I tried to beat down every door I could to see if there was an opportunity to get in one of the cars. Actually Rob reached out to me a couple of months ago and asked if I was interested in doing it. I told him yes and he said he might have a couple of leads on rides that might be available.

Over the past couple of weeks it came together to do the race with Fred Gormly, who is from the Rochester area but has a USAC team based out of Indy. Rob got the whole deal going for us and put Fred and I in touch. I had met Fred before at the Parts Peddler show and being from the Northeast I knew who he was. Everything came together pretty good, I'm pretty excited to drive it. It's the car Christopher Bell drove at the 4-Crown Nationals in September at Eldora. It seems like it's pretty good equipment and I'm looking forward to working with Rob again. He's definitely a topnotch sprint car crew chief."

Since he has yet to race a Silver Crown car, which looks a bit like an oversized non-wing sprint car, Friesen is trying to find some common ground in his racing experience.

"I think it's going to be more along the sprint car, but I think having some sprint car experience it will be a good mix between the two cars," Friesen said.

"It's a longer wheel-base car. I'm glad we have some extra practice on Friday to get some seat time in it. It won't be like a normal race weekend where you get three laps of practice and you have to qualify. Hopefully in a couple of laps we'll get comfortable. I think it'll be more like a sprint car but without the grip."

Friesen has been compared to the legendary Billy Pauch because of his versatility. Pauch has had tremendous success in both modifieds and sprint cars.

"I think that's probably one of the ultimate compliments," Friesen said. "With what he's done in the sprint car and the modified, his success is unparalleled between the crossover of the two. Hopefully we can run some more 410 stuff and have some success like he did. He's a really cool guy."

The biggest race of the week, of course, is the $50,000-to-win Super DIRTcar Series Syracuse 200, a race Friesen won in 2010 and 2011.

"Both wins were special," Friesen said. "Winning it the second year was pretty awesome just to back up the feat that we knew we could do it, which was cool.

The first year was obviously very, very special, just being the first Canadian with all the Canadians like Joe Plazek, Pete Bicknell, all the guys who have tried over the years and weren't able to get it done, and to be that guy who got in there, there's so many Canadian dirt Modified fans and to be able to represent all those fans and give them some bragging rights for a couple of years was pretty darn cool. To be the first guy to get it done from north of the border was very, very special."

Last year, Billy Dunn earned the first Super DIRTcar Series victory of his career by winning the Syracuse 200. A rule that eliminates caution laps from counting during the final 25 circuits of the 200-mile race definitely shook up the event.

As the leaders, including Friesen, gambled on fuel thinking the race would run green to the finish, Dunn pitted late. When the leaders' fuel tanks emptied while running under caution laps that didn't count toward the 200 total, Dunn picked off one after the other until finally taking the lead with two to go. Still, Friesen believes he had a chance to win without the late cautions so there's no need to alter the strategy that nearly earned him a third Syracuse win.

"It's something we've talked about over the past year, it's just weird the way it worked out," Friesen said. "The cars that were fastest all week, ultimately we all ran out of gas. It's one of those deals where an out-of-the-box pit strategy won the race. That's something we're not banking on right now to go out-of-the-box like that and try to get off sequence. We're going to try to do the same thing we tried to do last year, get up front and be in clean air the last 25 laps of the race. When the cautions fly that kind of dictates how much of a gamble it really is. We'll see how the race gets going and see how it unfolds half way.

It's something we're thinking about, but it seemed like a weird circumstance to have that many cautions in the last 25 laps."

If Friesen's strategy works out this year, he very well could be in victory lane three times during NAPA Super DIRT Week.

"Racing's Biggest Party" kicks off when campers move in on Wednesday, Oct. 8. For more information and the latest updates on NAPA Super DIRT Week, click www.SuperDIRTWeekOnline.com, follow on [email protected], or find us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/SuperDIRTWeek.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 Lucas Oil MLRA Season Draws To A Close This Weekend​*
After a season's worth of action it all comes down to the final weekend, as the Lucas Oil MLRA wraps up it's 26th consecutive season of racing, in the ABC 17 Fall Nationals at Lucas Oil Speedway in Wheatland, Missouri. Mt. Vernon, Iowa standout Chad Simpson is showing the way, and a pair of runs, with no trouble, will likely secure the championship.

Simpson has put together an unbelievably consistent season, with finishes inside of the top ten in every points race this year. His nine top three and 14 top five runs are good enough for a 71 point lead over Terry Phillips.

While not mathematically eliminated, Phillips will need two excellent nights and a little help from Simpson and the Brinkman Motorsports camp to pull off the title. Simpson is a two time Lucas Oil MLRA winner at Lucas Oil Speedway as well.

"It's been kind of a busy week for us, but we're loaded and ready to go," stated Simpson.

He and his wife Katie welcomed a new addition to the family Tuesday.

"Our little girl, Skyler, is happy and healthy and mom is doing well too."

Simpson has felt more season ending pressure in the past, but knows anything can happen. "We're certainly glad the gap is 70 points and not 10 or less, that's for sure. I don't take anything for granted and know that anything can happen.

We are just approaching it as another race and will take things as they come."

"It all just fell in line for us this season to run for the championship," said Simpson. "Regardless of how it turns out, I'm glad we went for it this year.

We have had intentions in the past, and it just didn't work out. We got to see several new tracks and it was good in a way, because we weren't able to second guess ourselves."

This is a new race for Lucas Oil Speedway and the anticipation has been building over the past few weeks, with a diverse and extremely talented field of drivers expected. Among others in attendance will be Henderson, Colorado pilot Scott Lewis. Lewis has wrapped up the Sunoco Race Fuels Rookie of the Year crown and will be looking to end the year strong.

The title is worth $15,000 to the winner. It will be paid out along with the rest of the points fund and contingencies the following evening, at the season ending championship banquet, held at the Old Kinderhook Resort at the Lake of the Ozarks.

Thursday evening from 6-9 PM, practice will commence for drivers wishing to turn a few extra laps ahead of the weekend.

Lucas Oil Speedway Information 10/10/14 & 10/11/14

Gates: 5:00 PM (Friday), 4:00 PM (Saturday)

Racing: 7:30 PM (Friday), 6:30 PM (Saturday)

Admission: Adults (16 and up) $15, Seniors (62 and up) $12, Youth (6-15) $5,

Kids (5 and under) FREE, Family Pass $30, Pit Pass $30 (Friday), Adults (16 and up) $20, Seniors (62 and up) $15, Youth (6-15) $5, Kids (5 and under)

FREE, Family Pass $40, Pit Pass $35 (Saturday)
Support Classes: Factory Stocks & USRA B-Mods
Website: LucasOilSpeedway.com

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/09/2014-lucas-oil-mlra-season-draws-to-a-close-this-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard, Marcuccilli Kick Off NAPA Super DIRT Week With Wins At Weedsport​*
Matt Sheppard, of Waterloo, N.Y., and Dave Marcuccilli, of Cayuga, N.Y., kicked off NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week XLIII right, picking up wins at Weedsport Speedway Wednesday, Oct. 8.

"It's the perfect weed to get on a hot streak. Hopefully we can keep it going right on through Sunday," said Sheppard, who battled Western New York small block star Chad Brachmann for the 75-lap DIRTcar 358-Modified Series win Wednesday night.

Sheppard started third on the grid after placing sixth overall in time trials and winning his heat race. Ryan Godown, of Ringoes, N.J., started on the pole and took the initial lead over Sheppard at the green flag. World of Outlaws Late Model Series star Tim McCreadie, of Watertown, N.Y., started second but fell to third at the start of the race.

By lap 13, the leaders had reached heavy traffic, Godown still leading over Sheppard. In lap 16, Godown tapped the inside wall in turn 1 and slowed enough for Sheppard to pass him. In lap 17, Brachmann maneuvered through lapped traffic to pass Sheppard for the lead.

Brachmann held onto his lead through cautions in laps 27, 37 and 38, fending off Sheppard's advances off the double-file restarts. By lap 50, leaders were again forced to handle heavy lapped traffic, and Sheppard took his opportunity when he had it. Sheppard passed Brachmann for the lead in lap 54.

"When Chad drove by me, I thought, man we've got nothing for him. I was about a straightaway behind him," said Sheppard, a three-time Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series champion. "But then I really felt my car start to come in a little bit. We started gaining on him in the lapped traffic and a couple of those restarts I was able to hang with him on the top. The thing just came to me the longer the race went."

Brachmann stayed at Sheppard's tail for the rest of the race, but wasn't able to reclaim the top position.

"Unfortunately, the lapped traffic played a role in this tonight," Brachmann said. "But, it is what it is. One of these days I'll catch the break I need and come out on top in one of these big races."

Godown finished third after Brachmann. Rounding out the top five are Tim McCreadie in fourth and Anthony Perrego in fifth.

Marcuccilli battled Boyd MacTavish and Steve Gray to pick up the DIRTcar Sportsman Modified Series win Wednesday at Weedsport Speedway.

"We love coming here," Marcuccilli said of the track, a newly refurbished pristine facility 30 miles west of Syracuse. "It's probably the place we know the best."

MacTavish drew the pole and Marcuccilli started third on the grid. MacTavish claimed the initial lead, but Marcuccilli kept up, gaining enough momentum by lap 7 to race the leader wheel-to-wheel. In lap 9, Marcuccilli made the pass, cruising by MacTavish on the front stretch.

The leaders entered traffic in lap 15, and Marcuccilli maneuvered around lapped cars to keep his spot. A late-race caution slowed the pace in lap 27, but Marcucilli kept the lead off the restart and through the remaining laps.

"We got into lapped traffic there and we didn't know what to do. They were racing two-by-two," Marcuccilli commented. "I guess the caution kind of saved me. I think Steve (Gray) would have gotten by me if it weren't for that."

Steve Gray finished second and early leader MacTavish third. Rounding out the top five are Rocky Warner in fourth and Gary Lindberg in fifth.

NAPA Super DIRT Week continues Thursday with qualifying for DIRTcar 358-Modifieds and Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modifieds. Friday afternoon features the Futures Races while Camping World Friday Night Lights includes the fan-favorite Triple 20s for Big-Block Modifieds, Twin 20s for 358-Modifieds and Triple 10s for Sportsman Modifieds.

The main events on Saturday include the USAC Silver Crown "Salt City 78″ at 1:30 p.m. followed by the "Salute to the Troops 150″ for the 358-Modifieds. On Sunday, the DIRTcar Sportsman and Pro Stocks will compete before the premier Syracuse 200 for the Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modifieds takes the green flag at 2 p.m.

"Racing's Biggest Party" runs through Sunday, Oct. 12. For more information and the latest updates on NAPA Super DIRT Week.

clickwww.SuperDIRTWeekOnline.com, follow on [email protected], or find us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/SuperDIRTWeek.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/09...-napa-super-dirt-week-with-wins-at-weedsport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Lucas Oil ASCS Season Opens In Florida​*
One of the most highly anticipated events in dirt track racing is without a doubt the Winter Nationals at Tampa's East Bay Raceway Park. A gathering of the nation's finest dirt track warriors, it's seen by many fans as the official kickoff to the dirt track racing season.

The last time the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real was a part of the Winter Nationals lineup was 2008 with Kenny Adams, Terry McCarl, and Jason Johnson each garnering victories at "The Clay by the Bay".

In 2015, that list of winners will grow as officials with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real and East Bay Raceway Park are pleased to announce the National Tour's 2015 season opener at the 39th annual Winter Nationals and 14th annual Ronald Laney Memorial, happening February 19-21, 2015.

"I'm looking forward to having the ASCS (American Sprint Car Series) back in the house. They've always done a great job for us and always put a good show so hopefully, it'll be another homerun for us," commented East Bay Raceway Park Promoter, AL Varnadore.

Beginning in 1999 as the "King of the 360′s", Gary Wright won the inaugural event worth $4,000.

Ronald Laney captured the coveted crown in 2000 but would not get his second victory at East Bay as the Humble, Texas racer tragically lost his life in 2002 at the age of 29 after hard contact with the wall exiting turn-two sent Laney flipping into oncoming traffic. Racing continued with the event renamed the Ronald Laney Memorial. Tennessee's Jason Sides was ultimately crowned the 2002 champion.

What has become a truly star studded event will offer drivers a champion's payout of $10,000 with preliminary nights paying $2,000 to win. Oklahoma's Wayne Johnson claimed the winner's purse in 2014, marking the second time the 2000 Lucas Oil ASCS National Champion has won the King of the 360′s and Ronald Laney Memorial.

"It's been too long since the Lucas Oil ASCS has been a part of the Ronald Laney Memorial," said ASCS National Coordinator, Matt Ward. "Al and his staff have always been awesome to work with, and the event is second to none for anyone who enjoys dirt track racing Personally, Ronald meant a lot to all of us and to have his race be a part of ASCS is important."

Along with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real, the three nights will include the Florida Mini Sprints. Racing will be preceded by practice on Wednesday, February 18, 2015. Entry forms, ticket information, and full schedule of events for the 2015 East Bay Raceway Park Winter Nationals is available at http://www.eastbayracewaypark.com.

For continued updates on the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Event Information:*

What: $10,000 to win King of the 360′s and Ronald Laney Memorial
Where: East Bay Raceway Park - Tampa, Fla.
When: February 19-21, 2015
Website: http://www.eastbayracewaypark.com
Entry: Drivers are encouraged to pre-enter. Concrete parking areas are reserved based on advanced registration. Registration forms can be downloaded at http://www.eastbayracewaypark.com/winternationals/driver-registration.

Tickets: Tickets can be purchased by calling 1-877 457-5611 or (813) 677-7223. Three night tickets are $70 each. Single day tickets are available.

Thursday tickets are $15, Friday tickets are $25, and Saturday tickets are $30.
ASCS National History - East Bay Raceway Park: Thirteen events have been held at the East Bay Raceway Park with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour with eight winners. Lucas Oil ASCS Winners - East Bay Raceway Park: Terry McCarl 4, Gary Wright 3, David Steele, Garry Lee Maier, Jason Johnson, Kenny Adams, Larry Pinegar, Travis Rilat.

Lucas Oil ASCS Winners (by date) - East Bay Raceway Park: David Steele (2/11/1996), Garry Lee Maier (2/12/1996), Larry Pinegar (2/9/1997), Gary Wright (2/10/1997), Travis Rilat (1/26/2006), Terry McCarl (1/27/2006), Terry McCarl (1/28/2006), Gary Wright (1/25/2007), Terry McCarl (1/26/2007), Gary Wright (1/27/2007), Kenny Adams (1/31/2008), Terry McCarl (2/1/2008), Jason Johnson (2/2/2008)

King of the 360′s Ronald Laney Memorial Champions: Wayne Johnson (2014 and 2010), Danny Holtgraver (2013), Glenn Styres (2012), Daryn Pittman (2011), Jesse Hockett (2009), Jason Johnson (2008), Gary Wright (2007 and 1999), Terry McCarl (2006), Chad Kemenah (2005), Sport Allen (2003), Jason Sides (2002), Jeff Sheppard (2001), Ronald Laney (2000)

The 2015 season will mark the twenty-fourth year of sanctioning Sprint Car racing for the American Sprint Car Series, which brings the best of Sprint Car racing to dozens of different tracks throughout the nation. Anchored by the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series, ASCS also consists of ten different Regions throughout the nation.

Lucas Oil Products is the title sponsor of the American Sprint Car Series. More information can be found on Lucas Oil Products at www.lucasoil.com.

MAVTV is the presenting sponsor of the American Sprint Car Series. Log onto www.mavtv.com for information regarding availability and listings in your area.
Associate sponsors for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV include: Hoosier Racing Tire and Brodix.

Team Lucas Sponsors for the American Sprint Car Series consist of Protect the Harvest, iON Camera, Smokey Mountain Moonshine, C&R Radiator, Hawk Performance Products, Geico, E3 Spark Plugs, and General Tire.

Product and Contingency Sponsorship provided by: K&N Filters, KSE Racing Products, SpeedMart, Competition Suspension, Engler Machine and Tool, FSR Radiator and Racing Products, Schoenfeld Headers, Driverwebsites.com, Weld Wheels, Saldana Racing Products, Maxwell Industries, Print Place, Simpson, The Joie of Seating, Wesmar Racing Engines, Hinchman Indy Racewear, Rod End Supply, Smiley's Racing Products, Speedway Motors, and Hilborn Injection Systems.

Additional information regarding the American Sprint Car Series is available at www.ascsracing.com as well as Twitter (@LucasOilASCS) and Facebook. News and information can also be sent to you with the ASCS E-News by texting ASCS to 22828 with any mobile device.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/09/2015-lucas-oil-ascs-season-opens-in-florida/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz, Kinser Lead Outlaws Into Rolling Wheels​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series joins NAPA Super DIRT Week XLIII in Syracuse, N.Y. on Saturday, Oct. 11 at the Budweiser Salute to the King Outlaw Showdown at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park.

Donny Schatz leads the Outlaws into Rolling Wheels as he looks to further solidify his hold on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Championship over second-place Daryn Pittman, the defending series champion.

Schatz, himself a five-time champion, has had a season for the record books, scoring the most single season wins of his career. At Rolling Wheels, the driver of the STP / Armor All car has three wins, including the most recent at the track.

Schatz's teammate, 'The King' Steve Kinser, enters Rolling Wheels for the final time as a full-time touring driver on the series. The 12-time Rolling Wheels winner is saluting his fans this season as part of the Salute to the King Tour. Kinser has one World of Outlaws win this season at Volusia Speedway Park on Feb. 16.

Great seats are still available for the Budweiser Salute to the King Outlaw Showdown at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park.

Fans can take advantage of a special opportunity at Rolling Wheels with tickets in the Bud Light Beer Garden VIP Experience. For $100, fans will get pit access, seating in the pit grandstands, FREE parking, an open bar, a buffet, closed circuit TV coverage and an opportunity to meet 'The King' Steve Kinser.
For more information and to buy tickets, visit.

http://www.WoOSprint.com/Rolling-Wheels-Raceway.
ABOUT THE TRACKS Rolling Wheels Raceway Park is a semi-banked, 5/8-mile oval. The track record of 15.952 seconds was established by Craig Dollansky on June 2, 2004. For more information, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com/Rolling-Wheels-Raceway.

LISTEN LIVE: Fans can listen to Johnny Gibson, the Voice of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, as he calls all the action from Rolling Wheels Raceway Park on http://www.DIRTVision.com.

LIVE ONLINE UPDATES: Check out the Official World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series website at WoOsprint.com for live, interactive text updates of each race. It also includes driver biographies with statistics and pictures, race-by-race stats, detailed track information and race coverage, series news and team press releases.

GET SOCIAL: Follow the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Twitter at www.twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws, like it on Facebook at www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws, or check out the latest videos on YouTube at http://www.youtube.com/WorldofOutlaws.

UP NEXT: The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Fremont (Ohio) Speedway on Oct. 18. The Series then heads back to Central Pennsylvania to take on Port Royal Speedway on Oct. 25.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/09/schatz-kinser-lead-outlaws-into-rolling-wheels/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dollansky & Destiny Team For 2015 WoO Run​*
Craig Dollansky will be returning to the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series full time next season.

The Minnesota native, who raced weekly at Iowa's Knoxville Raceway this season, has joined Destiny Motorsports for the 2015 season.

While Destiny Motorsports will race this weekend with Derek Hagar, who replaced Jack Haudenschild in the seat of the No. 9w sprint car last month, Dollansky will join the team for the Nov. 6-8 World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

"I am excited to join Destiny Motorsports," Dollansky said. "Rick and Barb Rogers have a lot of passion for their race team, and are committed to building a championship caliber team. I am also very excited that we will utilize the No. 7 on the car, and Aggressive Hydraulics, a long time supporter of mine since 2008, will be joining us."

Running full time with the World of Outlaws from 2001-2013, Dollansky sits 10th all time on the series wins list with 59 wins.

"We are very excited to expand our schedule and run full time with the World of Outlaws in 2015," Destiny Motorsports owner Rick Rogers said. "We are equally as excited to welcome Craig Dollansky to our team, as he makes his return to the series after running a scaled back schedule in 2014."

Dollansky has won five features in 35 starts this season.

"This season we raced a very limited schedule, which was very different from the World of Outlaws tour," Dollansky added. "It was an adjustment for me.

I enjoyed being able to race with my son Garrett, but I am looking forward to getting back on the tour and contending for a championship. We have some work to do to prepare the team, and will be considered underdogs, but I am okay with that. The Destiny Motorsports team, and I are committed to building this team into a title contender and I look forward to the challenge."

Dollansky is also eager about the opportunity to team up with longtime sprint car mechanic and Destiny Motorsports crew chief Scott Benic.

"Scott and I have raced together in the past, and I'm looking forward to the opportunity to have him as my crew chief full time. We have had some success together in the past when he helped out on a part-time basis," Dollansky also remarked. "I enjoyed racing with him, and we communicated well. There's a lot more we would both like to accomplish in sprint car racing, and I feel good about our potential together. One of the things I like about Scott is, he has as much desire, drive and determination to win as I do. We know we will have to prove ourselves every night we hit the track. Rick and Barb are committed to provide what we need to go out and win, we will do all we can to make that happen."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/dollansky-destiny-team-for-2015-woo-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eco-Mend Partners With Taylor Ferns​*







Taylor Ferns will have a new look to her car in Ohio over the weekend, with Eco-Mend coming on-board as the primary sponsor of her No. 55F winged sprint car.
The sponsorship of Ferns will be Eco-Mend's first involvement in the world of motorsports. Eco-Mend is a Michigan-based, small business that specializes in environmentally conscious remediation.

"I've known Taylor's dad for a number of years and he has helped me out with some business ideas during that time," said Bob Doll, President of Eco-Mend. "I really want to get Eco-Mend added exposure, and thought what better way than to get involved with Taylor Ferns Racing.

I can't wait to see the cars and the hauler all lettered up with the Eco-Mend logo and colors. I'm looking forward to seeing the car hit the race track. I've been following Taylor's racing career for a few years, and I'm ecstatic to be a part of her racing and for Eco-Mend to receive the exposure that comes from being a partner with a racing team."

"It's really special to have a company like Eco-Mend come on board for the remainder of the season and hopefully for more seasons to come," said Ferns. "They have an awesome product and I'm just humbled to be representing their company. Hopefully we can get them in victory lane soon."

Ferns, who returned to 410-winged sprint car racing this season, after spending the last three-plus seasons driving a variety of race cars, was victorious earlier this year with the Ohio Valley Sprint Car Association at Southern Ohio Speedway. The winningest female driver in USAC history made her World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series debut at the famed Eldora Speedway last month and also raced with the series at Bloomington Speedway in Indiana.

In addition, Ferns has raced with the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions and the newly-formed Renegade Sprint Series.

The 2011 USAC D1 Midget Series champion will be in action this weekend at Waynesfield Raceway Park in Ohio, in the Second Annual Harvest of Sprints 360-winged sprint car race, followed by a visit to the famed Eldora Speedway for the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions season finale.

The 18-year-old will then wrap up her 2014 campaign by competing in the inaugural Open Wheel Championships for the Renegade Sprint Series, October 23-25 at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio. She will also take part in the World Finals for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series at the Dirt Track at Charlotte next month.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/eco-mend-partners-with-taylor-ferns/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Sets New Season Mark​*
Donny Schatz did it again Saturday night, scoring his 25th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season at the Budweiser Salute to the King Outlaw Showdown at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park.

Schatz, who has won five of the last eight races in the midst of the winningest single season in his career, showed just how strong his Tony Stewart Racing team is after battling forward from fifth and leading the last nine laps of the feature.

"We've worked hard at it all year," Schatz said of his STP / Armor All team. "These guys are definitely on their game. They just keep making things better. It's an awesome machine to drive for sure. It's tricky. We always enjoy coming (to Rolling Wheels) but it seems like every time we come here it throws us a little curveball and what you did last time doesn't work (this time)."

Montrose, N.Y.-native Justin Barger led the field to the green after winning the dash earlier in the night. Barger led the first lap as Brad Sweet battled past David Gravel on the high side of turns one and two to take over second. On lap nine, as Barger began working his way through lapped traffic, Sweet caught him and then took over the lead.

Meanwhile, after initially falling back to sixth on the start, Schatz began making his charge to the front - first around Daryn Pittman to take back fifth on lap five and then past Kraig Kinser for fourth on lap seven. With leaders battling through lapped traffic, Schatz caught and then passed Barger and Gravel, moving into second.

Through the next five laps, Schatz closed the gap and then eventually caught Sweet who was leading. On lap 16, the two battled through turns one and two, drag raced side-by-side down the backstretch and dove into turn three - Sweet on the bottom and Schatz in the middle. As the two hit the middle of the turn, Sweet got caught up in the berm at the bottom of the track and spun, bringing out the first and only caution of the night.

With Sweet relegated to the back, Schatz chose the inside to lead the field back to green with Gravel in second. Gravel got the better start and led when the field returned to the start / finish line.

"(Gravel) obviously won the start there," Schatz said. "I guess that's the way it goes so we had to find a way back around him."

Schatz did just that on the next lap. He dominated the final nine laps.

Schatz, who struggled early on at Rolling Wheels with an 11th place qualifying run, said his team rallied throughout the night to give him the car he needed.

"They rallied around and tried a few things in the dash and weren't quite where we wanted to be," Schatz said. "So we made all the right choices for the A and got the win."

"You never know what's going to happen. We didn't have any more lap traffic after (our pass for the lead) until right at the end. So we tried to make all the right corners so I could get the thing where it needed to go. This STP team deserves to be standing here. They've won a lot of races this year - just an honor to drive this car."

Schatz, a five-time Outlaws champion, extended his points lead over second place Daryn Pittman to 289. Paul McMahan remains in third 422 points out of the lead.

Gravel, who came into the night with the momentum of having just won the National Open at Williams Grove Speedway the Saturday before, said things have been clicking for his Roth Motorsports team the last couple of months. Tonight, he said continually changing track conditions challenged his team as they came just short of another victory with their second place finish.

"We changed a lot throughout the night," said Gravel, a Watertown, Conn.-native. "I think we did a little bit too much there in the feature. It's just something that we had to try. It's a really slick racetrack and we had to get better from the dash to the A. We had a pretty solid car, but Donny had the better car."

Pittman, who finished third for the second feature in a row in his Great Clips car, echoed Gravel, saying the changing track made it difficult to keep up.

"Man, we threw everything we had at it all night," Pittman said of his Kasey Kahne Racing team. "I think we changed two or three bars every time we came off the racetrack which is pretty unlike this race team. We just never gave up. It didn't feel like we unloaded great and maybe just missed the balance all night. We made good strides and tried to make big swings at it to make it better. And obviously running third is not a bad effort for us."

Jessica Zemken, who has a season best Outlaws finish of third in just a handful of starts with the series this season, received the KSE Hard Charger award of the night after advancing six positions to finish in 11th.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action at Fremont (Ohio) Speedway on Saturday, Oct. 18. The Outlaws take on Port Royal Speedway on Saturday, Oct. 25 for the first time since 2004.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...cles/2014/10/Schatz-Sets-New-Season-Mark.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hearn Steals Sixth Moody Mile 358 Trophy​*
Billy Decker appeared to have his seventh Salute to the Troops 150 firmly in hand Saturday, having withstood everything challengers Tim McCreadie, Brett Hearn and Carey Terrance could throw at him.

But with the lap counter on 145, Decker radioed his pit that he was out of gas. And much to McCreadie's surprise, he jammed on the brakes exiting turn four and dove in the pit gate, trapping McCreadie behind him and allowing Brett Hearn to blast his Performance Technologies fired TEO around the outside to claim his sixth win in the 358 modified classic.

Terrance, who appeared to have the fastest car all day, hit the stripe third with young Chris Raabe and Stewart Friesen right behind. Tim Fuller, Wayne Jelley, Ronnie Johnson, Jerry Higbie and Marc Johnson rounded out the top 10.

"I'd just decided that getting on the podium with a third wasn't too bad. Then I saw Billy slow a little in turn one, so I was ready for something to happen," said a jubilant Hearn.

"Timmy was too close and had no where to go and I sailed right by him.

"The track was narrower than some years, though Terrance was really fast up on the outside. But the tire wear was much less than normal and with the track both slower and slipperier than normal, tomorrow should be another good race."

"That hurt," said a downtrodden McCreadie. "I was laying back most of the day. I'd go hard a little, then lay off and save fuel. I went hard for the last 15 laps but I had no idea Billy would try to get off the track there. It was just dumb luck. If he'd stayed on the track and coasted down the front stretch, instead of jumping on the brakes, I'd have cleared him easily.

I'm sure glad the luck I've had here doesn't define your career."

Front row starters Decker and Terrance swapped the lead early on but when the first yellow flew on lap 20, Decker, Hearn, Friesen and Billy Dunn led about a third of the field to the pit for their mandatory stop. Terrence elected to stay out and took command on the restart with Raabe, Johnson and Jelley in tow.

Decker led those who stopped back to the New York State Fairgrounds mile and then rode mid-pack as the super-fast Terrance drove away from the field. Ten laps later he was lapping the backmarkers and had gotten almost to Dunn and Fuller when the next yellow flew on lap 54, saving them.

Terrance, Raabe, Johnson and a few others elected to pit under the caution, putting Larry Wight, who had yet to stop, on the point. But Decker was just behind Erik Rudolph, who also needed his mandatory stop, and when Donnie Corellis drew a yellow for a shredded tire on lap 70, Decker inherited the lead when the lead duo pitted.

Decker then appeared to have the win in the bag using his tried and true strategy, though the crowd was with Terrance, who had climbed back through the field to show sixth when Decker took command. He went to the outside when the green reappeared and cut down Alain Boisvert, Dunn, Hearn and McCreadie one after the other to grab second just before the caution reappeared on lap 100.

Terrance then drew a roar from the crowd when he went to the outside of Decker on the restart, but he hit turn one too hard and was fourth when the dust settled. He dug deep and went back around Hearn to reclaim third, but a few laps later slid out once more and let Hearn back to third again.

"I was trying to run them out of gas but after I showed them the outside line, they kept taking it away from me," said Terrance. "My tires are still good but I guess I went too hard too early. I learned something from the veterans."

The final restart came on lap 122, with Decker getting a big jump on McCreadie and Hearn, even though he was worried about a race long vibration.

Dunn, who moved to fourth with Decker's demise, also ran dry at the end, putting Raabe into fourth.

"I figured a couple of guys would run out, so I was just riding and saving gas," said Raabe. "I got fourth instead of wrecking a car or losing a motor, so I'm really happy."

Super DIRT Week will conclude Sunday with the Sportsman championship race at 11am, followed by the Pro Stock finale and then the Syracuse 200 for big block modifieds at 2 pm.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/hearn-steals-sixth-moody-mile-358-trophy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*SYRACUSE NOTES: Freisen's A Star​*
It's official, Stewart Friesen is now a star.

For the first time Friesen drew more boos during Salute to the Troops 150 driver introductions at the New York State Fairgrounds mile than Brett Hearn.

That is a true mark of distinction, as Hearn has led that league easily for two decades.

Sunday's Syracuse 200 introductions, in front of an expected full house, will give fans yet another chance to express their opinion. With Hearn having fallen into a win Saturday, the old tradition may well return.

It probably didn't hurt Friesen that he ran in the lead pack all day before notching a fifth-place finish in his first USAC Silver Crown Series race Saturday.

With wins in a variety of dirt modifieds this year along with scores with the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints and an outing at Oswego in an asphalt modified, Friesen has proven himself to be one of the most versatile talents in short track racing today.

The transplanted Canadian, now living in Sprakers, N.Y., has to perform well to keep ahead of wife Jessica (Zemken), who is also a great racing talent and winner of the recent Canadian Sprint Car Nationals at Oshweken Speedway.

- Many at Super DIRT Week branded the USAC show as boring for the first 60 laps and terrific for the remainder. With less than a full field and a handful of the entries best characterized as walking wounded, fans did not get a true feel for the division. Many of the USAC faithful were talking wistfully of a doubleheader tour backing up Syracuse with a visit to Williams Grove to give two payouts for one trip east to attract more entries.

How that would work is not immediately apparent but, like most racing ventures, there is always hope. Either way, the show needed Dave Darland, Bryan Clauson and a few more of USAC's stars to up the level of competition and interest.

- How valuable are experience and good strategy in a long race on a mile track? Ask small block star Carey Terrance, who did not win Saturday's 358 modified race with the fastest car. Able to drive by eventual winner Brett Hearn twice, Terrance would likely have won easily had he pitted early on with Billy Decker and Tim McCreadie or one stop later instead of staying out to run in the front.

That feels good but does not pay nearly as well as a win. Many teams, absent a good plan of their own, simply pit when Decker or Brett Hearn do, generally a winning plan.

- Silver Crown racer Davey Ray may not have won the Salt City 78, but he certainly impressed everyone with his drive in Saturday's USAC event. Every time he hit a turn, his car looked like it had the DT's, wiggling and shaking vigorously three or four times. But the midget racing veteran always hauled it back into line and ran the entire distance without spinning out, a notable accomplishment.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/syracuse-notes-freisens-a-star/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Yetman Takes Syracuse Pro Stock Crown​*
With his victory Sunday during NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week, Rob Yetman add his name to a short list of drivers to have won two consecutive DIRTcar Pro Stock Championship races on the Syracuse mile.

Only three other racers have achieved the feat in the 18 years the race has run: Rocky Warner (2010/2011), Dave Schulz (2004/2005) and Jipp Ortiz (2000/2001).

"It sure is special," said Yetman, a regular runner and 2014 track champion at Albany-Saratoga Speedway in Malta, N.Y. "There's probably only a handful of guys who have won it twice. To do it here, and have everything go your way - it's tough to do because this place can bite you hard."

The Castleton, N.Y., driver battled for his win Sunday at the New York State Fairgrounds, starting fourth on the grid and gaining two positions within the first couple laps. He challenged the early race leader and series point leader Jocelyn Roy on laps six and seven, but it was Nick Stone who would stand between Yetman and victory.

Stone passed Yetman on lap eight and drag raced Roy along the back stretch on lap nine to take the lead.

"We were trying to find the right way to get around him (Roy) and we allowed Stone to get around us," said Yetman. "Once I cleared the 48, I drew in the 27 there. I know he likes to run high, and I went around him on the outside so it worked out."

Yetman got by Roy on lap 11, took over for Stone on lap 13 and by lap 17 established a significant lead over the rest of the field. Stone found some late-race momentum and pulled up to Yetman's rear bumper on lap 23. The pair raced nose-to-tail for a lap, but Stone faltered and finished third after Glen Forward

"We were strong at the beginning of the race, but towards the end we started fading off a little bit. I'm not sure what happened. Yetman was just fast," said Stone, also an Albany-Saratoga regular. "To get to the front and fall back to third&#8230; But, overall we were happy. I mean, you had two of the strongest guys get by me, so we must have been pretty good."

Roy finished seventh in Sunday's race, earning him enough DIRTcar Pro Stock Series points to stay in the lead and claim the series championship.

*The finish:*
Rob Yetman, Glen Forward, Nick Stone, Chuck Dumblonski, Francois Adam, Sean Corr, Jocelyn Roy, Dave Bissonnette, Dean Charbonneau, Buddy Hencke, Sheldon Martin, Roch Aubin, Jason Casey, Luke Horning, Stephane Lebrun, Nick Hilt, Rick Dempsey, Chad Arsenault, P.J. Peters, Stephane Lemire, Jonathan Routhier, Gus Hollner, Terry Ladouceur, Tom Harkins, Chris Cunningham, Frank Twing, Sid Harman Jr., Richard Bertrand, Pete Stefanski, Stephane Lariviere, Kim Duell, Bruno Cyr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/yetman-takes-syracuse-pro-stock-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spellmon Schools Sportsman Modified Foes​*
Jimmy Spellmon let flag to flag to pick up Sunday's DIRTcar Sportsman Modified Championship 30 during NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week XLIII at the New York State Fairgrounds.

Spellmon started on the pole after making fast time earlier in the week and charged to a significant lead early on. Krummel followed from second and started to close the gap on lap 15. James Henry was working his way forward, moving from his fifth-place starting position to fourth in the first lap and passing Mike Butler for third on lap 18.

Corey Wheeler' s No. 47s spun in lap 20 to bring the caution back to the race track, and the No. 1m Mathieu Desjardins slowed down the field again on the restart with a flat tire. When the field returned to green, Spellmon cruised back to his comfortable lead while Butler, Mike Maresca and Shane Pecore engaged in a three-way battle for fourth place. Pecore ended up winning out, with Butler taking fifth and Maresca falling to seventh after Cody McPherson sped past him for sixth.

With two laps to go, Syracuse rookie Krummel, then running in second, pulled up high on turn two and hit the outside wall. The No. 44 was towed off the track, leaving Henry in second.

"When Krummel hit the fence, it distracted the winner, but we just didn't have a good enough car," Henry said. "We come down here to hvae a good time, and anytime you finish in the top five at Syracuse, it's a good day. You get to race against the best of the best, you get to showcase what you've got with the best people."

Pecore picked up third, Butler fourth and McPherson rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Spellmon, James Henry, Shane Pecore, Mike Butler, Cody McPherson, Dave Marcuccilli, Martin Pelletier, Mike Maresca, Matt Janiak, Brad Rouse, Ron Davis III, ****** Slavin, Steve Hicks, Gary Lindberg, Dave Constantino, Jeremy Pitts, Robert Bublak Jr., Taylor Lamb, Louie Jackson Jr., Jessica Power, Mathieu Dejardins, Joey Ladouceur, Rocky Warner, A.J. Lloyd, Ricky Thompson, Mike Stacey, Brian Krummel, Corey Wheeler, Billy Coleman, Michael Sabia.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/spellmon-schools-sportsman-modified-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Stuns Sheppard In Syracuse 200​*
Stewart Friesen shocked leader Matt Sheppard with a flat out, high side dive into turn three late in the Syracuse 200 Sunday and emerged from the corner with his third win in the DIRTcar classic at the New York State Fairgrounds mile.

The fans knew it was coming, as they'd watched him drive from 10th on lap 159 to fourth on lap 171, picking off cars one at a time with heart stopping outside runs through turn two. When he finally got to second, they thought he'd make his move in the same turn that got him there but they, and Sheppard, got a big surprise.

"I was thinking turn two but I got a good run out of two that lap and caught him down the back stretch," said Freisen. "He got down to protect the bottom, so I gave it a try around the outside and made it. I figured if it didn't work, I'd get him down at the other end.

"This was my most gratifying win of the three, because we all earned it today. My guys fixed a broken shock, then we had a broken fuel vent and couldn't get it full, so I had to keep coming in. That's why we decided to set it up for a short run, so I could run the outside of turn two and get back to the front," Friesen said.

A disappointed Sheppard held on for second, with JR Heffner, Duane Howard and Vic Coffey trailing. Ryan Godown, Kenny Tremont Jr., Billy Decker, Justin Haers and Eddie Marshall rounded out the top 10.

"The track widened out and it turned out not to be a track position and fuel mileage race like usual," said the dejected Sheppard. "We had a good car but he got a great run on me there. We de-tuned the motor yesterday for mileage and it turned out not to be a gas mileage race. I could have used the power there at the end.

"If I could have held him off that time, he probably wouldn't have gotten by later on, but who knows. He had a nice groove built up there on the outside and it really worked for him."

Brett Hearn blasted off the outside of the front row on the start and by lap 14 was lapping the backmarkers with fast-timer Sheppard and Tim McCreadie in tow. He maintained this lead until lap 59, when Danny Johnson drew a yellow that saw Hearn, Decker, Howard, Coffey and a host of other make their first pit stop.

McCreadie took command with Friesen running on his bumper through a lap 64 yellow that saw Hearn make a surprise stop to fix a broken shock mount.

McCreadie surprised everyone by staying out and led through two more caution periods before pitting on lap 75, when Vince Vitale took a hard flip in turn two to draw a red, then yellow.

This put Erick Rudolph on the point until he made a surprise stop under green on lap 82. Sheppard inherited the lead, then lost it momentarily to Carey Terrance, who had started in the back row. But Sheppard hauled his 9H back around Terrance and led to halfway, when another yellow let him make his second stop.

Tim Fuller and Tremont then took turns running in front through the next major round of pit stops on lap 119, after which Billy Vaninwegen took command.

But at that point, the huge crowd was watching Friesen mowing down the field one by one after the last of many pit stops to address his problems.

By lap 142 Friesen was 15th, then he really cranked it up, slip sliding by cars in turn one through the 150 and lap 160 ranges to stand fourth behind McCreadie, Sheppard and Peter Britten with 25 to go.

Sheppard got the lead when McCreadie dropped out on lap 179 with a broken hub but Britten, who had been passed by Friesen, took the spot back to thicken the plot. Friesen then got back to second on lap 183 and set out after Sheppard.

He was close on lap 185 but Sheppard got away briefly before Friesen closed again and made his crowd thrilling pass for the $50,000 win with 10 to go. He had to ride out one more yellow when Fuller stopped with a flat but Sheppard never mounted a serious challenge.

Heffner, meanwhile, cruised behind the two superstars to record a solid third.
"My guys did a great job," said Heffner.

"I was trying to get what we could with what I had. We were good on gas but the tires were slipping and sliding, so I'm pretty happy to be third."

Howard, who said the hole in turn one kept upsetting his car, was equally pleased, though Coffey was the happiest to record a top five.

"I was right under Vitale when he flipped," said the two-time winner.

"There was a bunch of dust flying, then I saw a flash of red when his car went by and finally daylight, so I gassed it and got out of there."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/friesen-stuns-sheppard-in-syracuse-200/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swanson Seals Silver Crown Championship​*
Kody Swanson finished off a magical USAC Silver Crown Series championship season for he and DePalma Motorsports on Saturday, winning the Salt City 78 at the New York State Fairgrounds mile.

The Kingsburg, Calif., driver was dominant all year, notching five wins in 10 races to claim his first USAC National title.

"I can't really believe this is how it's all worked out. That's what this is all about. To be able to go five-for-ten in Silver Crown and winning the championship is so special," Swanson said. "They (DePalma Motorsports) hadn't won a race in the series before this year, and they knew we had to find a way to make me better on dirt. They did everything they could do to make us better to compete for the championship, and it's amazing to see a group that is such an epitome of team. These are great people, and we have a lot of fun racing together."

Swanson, who has been a series mainstay since 2009, put into words his pursuit of the series crown over the past six season.

"I've been trying for this for so long - I was a rookie in 2009 and had a shot at it a few different times. I lost a year to injury and then lost my full-time ride, so last year I got to drive for Ricky Nix and Eddie Sachs on dirt, and the DePalma's on pavement," Swanson said. "I'm so grateful to all of them for keeping me on track last year, having a lot of fun, and putting me in position to have a year like this one. This is years and many people in the making, and I'm so happy to do it with the DePalmas, my family, our friends, and all the people who are involved and helped us accomplish what we have this year.

It's an incredible feeling to win the race and see all of them so happy and excited at what we've been able to do."

Swanson immediately showed himself as a strong contender for the race win on Saturday as he jumped into the lead from outside the front row on the opening lap before a caution for Shane Cockrum. After the quick yellow Swanson was off with the lead as two-time series champion Bobby East pressured him.

East got a run down the front stretch as they completed lap 12 to take the lead going into turn one.

East pulled away as Swanson kept a conservative pace that stacked up the pack behind him racing for second through eighth. A.J. Fike stayed glued to Swanson through the first half of the race as Rich Tobias, Stewart Friesen, Jerry ***** Jr. and Steve Buckwalter raced just outside the top five.

Swanson began to gain ground on East around lap 50, slowly reeling him in as Fike came along with him. He went to work quickly after catching him, using the difficult groove through turns one and two to slip underneath for the lead on lap 67.

Fike was the pursuer over the final 10 laps, moving past East for second and coming after Swanson for the top spot. He had a shot at the win in the final two laps, but a move to the outside while negotiating a slower car sent him out of the groove through turns one and two, allowing Swanson to slip away.

The dream season for Swanson and the DePalma Motorsports No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire ended parked on the front stretch of the Moody Mile with the win.

"I didn't want to be too greedy and risk losing the championship by going too hard to win the race. We were almost in position to come here with a little safety net, but in the last two laps at Eldora, we blew a tire and put ourselves in jeopardy with the championship today. So that was on my mind throughout the race," Swanson said. "We finally reeled Bobby (East) back in and the opportunity presented himself with that hole down there that could make you tight. Right when I got there, his car hit it and the hole opened up.

I wanted to go harder at the end to fend off A.J. for the win, but I wanted to be sure I didn't cost myself all of it by running the tire off.

Fike finished his strong day in second while East rounded out the podium. Chris Windom lost touch with Swanson and Fike just as they made their charge to go after East, but came home fourth. Friesen finished fifth in his first Silver Crown Series appearance.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/swanson-seals-silver-crown-championship/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Cruises To Jacksonville Score​*
Bryan Clauson earned a hard fought POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory at Jacksonville Speedway Saturday, the season finale for the series.
Darren Hagen started on the pole with newly crowned POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series champion Zach Daum to his outside. On the initial start Seth Motsinger's Esslinger-powered Boss Chassis would slow entering turns one and two, resulting in a complete restart.

When Hagen and Daum led the field to green once more, third-starter Tanner Thorson would dive to the bottom and slip past Hagen and Daum igniting a fierce battle that would ensue for much of the feature.

As the top three battled throwing slide jobs for position, the yellow would fly for the disabled cars of Andy Baugh, Ryan Robinson and Dave Camfield at the bottom of turns one and two. With four laps down, Thorson would have control for the restart. On lap seven as Daum would begin to reel in Hagen, he dove to the bottom getting too sideways and stalled it bringing out the yellow. Daum would re-fire and start at the tail of the field.

When Thorson led the field to green, Cole Wood would spin in the middle of turns one and two bringing the caution right back out. Thorson would again lead the field to green, but Clauson would slide past Hagen and begin to put pressure on Thorson for the lead.

On lap 14 Thorson would relinquish the lead as he was unable to hold off Clauson. With 15 laps in the books, the caution would fly for Andy Baugh at the bottom of turns one and two, bringing a slight delay to the three way battle for the lead between Clauson, Hagen, and Thorson. On the restart, the trio would immediately pick back up where they left off, fighting hard for the lead with side by side racing and multiple slide jobs. With 22 laps complete, Andy Malpocker's Esslinger-powered Spike would lose power coming to a rest on the backstretch bringing out the yellow.

When the field resumed green flag racing, Clauson would jump out front with a multiple car length lead over Hagen and Thorson. With Clauson comfortably out front, the battle for third between Andrew Felker's Fontana-powered Boss Chassis and Tanner Thorson's Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports' Toyota-powered Bullet was hot as Felker would edge Thorson for the position with two laps left.

Crossing the finish line first would be Clauson, coming in second was Hagen and third was Felker. Thorson and Justin Peck completed the top five.

"We obviously caught the yellow right, to be able to control the field for the second half of the race," said Clauson. "We've had a great season, it's been unbelievable. What a better way to cap off the outdoor season here in the Midwest than with a win. Jacksonville has been pretty good to me over the years. I'm glad we could bring this thing home and get us a win."

"I keep running second, third, and fourth to the Kunz brothers," explained Hagen. "We're going to have to go back to the board and get the driver better of this 56. But, second place in the points is definitely a testimony to the brand new team this year we put together with Great Clips, Shane Hmiel and myself. I'm just really proud to be a part of it."

"That last caution kind of hurt me," said Felker. "Once I got in a rhythm, it was really coming. I just didn't need the caution. My dad gave me a good car tonight. This new Boss Chassis has really come along this last part of the year and I really look forward to next year in it."

Aaaron Andruskevitch won the micro sprint feature.

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Darren Hagen, Andrew Felker, Tanner Thorson, Justin Peck, Zack Daum, Daniel Robinson, Spencer Bayston, Austin Brown, Parker Price-Miller, Ryan Chriswell, Keith Rauch, Gage Walker, Jake Neuman, Mark Chisholm, Andy Malpocker, Andy Baugh, Dave Camfield, Cole Wood, Dalton Camfield, Ryan Robinson, Seth Motsinger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/clauson-cruises-to-jacksonville-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hull Clinches MOWA Title In Winning Style​*
Jerrod Hull put a lid on his fourth Midwest Open Wheel ***'n series championship Saturday night with a victory in the season finale at Jacksonville Speedway.

Hull drove his familiar No. 12 to victory on the quarter-mile dirt track, beating Jimmy Hurley to the checkered flag.

Paul Nienhiser, Joe B. Miller and A.J. Bruns rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jerrod Hull, Jimmy Hurley, Paul Nienhiser, Joe B. Miller, A.J. Bruns, Robbie Standridge, Chris Urish, Trey Datweiler, Kevin Thomas Jr., Zach Daum, Seth Motsinger, Korey Weyant, Bryan Clauson, Bret Tripplett, Brad Loyet, Jeremy Standridge, Blake Nimee, Ryan Bunton, Parker Price-Miller, Joey Moughan, Logan Faucon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/hull-clinches-mowa-title-in-winning-style/


----------



## Ckg2011

*California Drivers Rule Eldora Tripleheader​*
Golden Staters were the kings of the sprint car world Saturday night at Eldora Speedway.

Rico Abreu claimed the headlining UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions feature, while Randy Hannagan (NRA Sprint Invaders) and Thomas Meserall (BOSS Sprints) also claimed victories as 112 sprint cars filled the pits at the half-mile dirt track.

With a dominant season that found him securing his fifth career All Star title long before the final race, Dale Blaney captured Saturday's dash and earned the pole position for the 30-lap finale. At that point, everyone assumed the main event would be a race to see who would finish behind Blaney.

When the green flag waved, it seemed that was exactly how the plot was going to play out. Randy Hannagan was giving a spirited chase and was soon joined by Greg Wilson and Christopher Bell, but deep in the pack, Abreu was on a mission.

He was out to spoil the Blaney streak and he made it very apparent. In some of the boldest moves seen in recent years around the high-banked one-half mile oval, Abreu set sail for the front.

At the end of one lap he was seventh, and within five laps was up to fifth. Two more laps passed and Abreu disposed of Bell and Wilson to move within inches of Hannagan in third.

The ensuing battle between Hannagan and Abreu allowed Blaney to open a sizeable lead. Five laps later Abreu shot past Hannagan and it was an all-out assault on Blaney. Putting his car within inches of the outer wall, Abrue reeled in Blaney and the duo put on a three-lap battle that held the crowd in awe.

As the drivers did slide jobs on each other and peak speed, lapped traffic entered in to the mix it looked as if Blaney's years of Eldora experience would give him the upper hand.

Abreu, in only his second season of racing at Eldora, did let that bother him. He was able to power past Blaney on lap 18 and despite a couple of close encounters in the closing stages, he was not to be denied.

He cruised to his first Eldora winged sprint car victory and the crowd erupted. Blaney crossed the line second, as Hannagan, Wilson and Ian Madsen completed the top five.

Hannagan and Wilson were unable to join the victory lane celebration as they immediately jumped behind the wheel of their NRA Sprint Invader entries to do yet another battle around Eldora.

When the green flag waved on their 20-lap chase, it was Hud Horton powering out front ahead of Butch Schroeder, Hannagan, Devon Dobie and Wilson. That lead was short-lived as former NRA champion Schroeder shot into the lead on lap two and began distancing himself ahead of the field.

One lap later, Hannagan also slid past Horton and his chase to the front was underway.
Not wanting to score another runner-up finish, Hannagan continually narrowed the gap between himself and the leader in the non-stop affair and just past the half-way mark, was able to move into the lead he was to hold to the finish.

Schroeder stayed within striking distance, but the night belonged to Hannagan. Crossing the line behind them were Dustin Daggett, Wilson and Ron Blair.

Closing out the night were the non-winged BOSS (Buckeye Outlaw Sprint Series) as the focus shifted from speed to driving ability.

Referred to as 'traditional' sprints due their non-wing status, the 24-car field took to the high banks and in a completely different style of sideways racing through the turns.

Logan Jarrett took the lead at the green flag over Travis Hery, as Dallas Hewit and Derek Hastings joined in to make a four-car battle up front. Hery soon faded from the front as C.J. Leary was the next to post his challenge among the top four. At this point, Meseraull was mired in sixth spot.

As Jarrett slowly increased his lead, the cars behind him were stacking up in a four-wide battle around Eldora and swapping spots lap after lap. Mike Miller, who eventually claimed the BOSS 2014 championship title, soon through his cards into the mix and moved as high as third on lap six.

Hewitt broke free first and set sail after Jarrett, followed by Leary to set up a classic three-way war for top honors.

While those three were engaged in their battle, Meseraull slowly crept into the picture and within three laps went from fourth to the lead which he was able to hang on to, though the finish.

A late-race caution flew for heat race winner Jarrett Andretti who stopped on the backstretch, but that failed to stop Meseraull's momentum.

Leary remained close through the checkered flag, as Hewitt, Jarrett and Miller fought their own battled to finish in that order and complete the top five.

It was the final race of the season at Eldora.
The finishes:

*All Stars:* Rico Abreu, Dale Blaney, Randy Hannagan, Greg Wilson, Ian Madsen, Christopher Bell, Chris Andrews, Travis Philo, Danny Smith, Dean Jacobs, D.J. Foos, Brandon Wimmer, Sheldon Haudenschild, Jim Nier, Jac Haudenschild, Paul May, Derek Hagar, Tyler Courtney, Taylor Ferns, Mark Dobmeier, Brandon Matus, Dustin Daggett, Gary Taylor, Lee Jacobs.

*Sprint Invaders:* Randy Hannagan, Butch Schroeder, Dustin Daggett, Greg Wilson, Ron Blair, Hud Horton, Mitch Brown, Devon Doble, Tim Allison, Jon Agan, Kyle Sauder, Max Stambaugh, Shawn Dancer, Jared Horstman, Kevin Roberts Jr., Shane Ross, Nick Roberts, Joe Geibe, Brandon Ferguson, Beau Stewart.

*BOSS Sprints:* Thomas Meseraull, C.J. Leary, Dallas Hewitt, Logan Jarrett, Mike Miller, Michael Fischesser, Brandon Spithaler, Bill Rose, Steve Irwin, Matt Westfall, Derek Hastings, Dustin Smith, Kent Walter, Nick Bilbee, Joss Moffatt, Luke Hall, Justin Owens, Jarett Andretti, Travis Hery, Mike Moore, Steve Little, Landon Simon, Travis Berryhill, Justin Grant.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../california-drivers-rule-eldora-tripleheader/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MOWA Reveals New Title Sponsor​*
Officials with the Midwest Open Wheel ***'n have formed a partnership with Neal Tire and Auto Service that will make Neal Tire the title sponsor of the Midwest-based sprint car series for the 2015 season and beyond.








Founded in 1925, Neal Tire has 25 retail locations in Illinois, Indiana and Kentucky and is also a leading tire distributor in the Midwest through its sister company Ben Tire Distributors. In addition to providing direct financial support for the series, Neal has made a significant commitment to enhancing fan experience and engagement at series events.

The series will be known as the Neal Tire Sprint Car Series presented by Casey's General Stores. The 2015 season will mark the fifth year for the series.

"Neal Tire is an incredibly great fit for MOWA. When you combine a strong regional racing brand like MOWA with a leading regional automotive service brand like Neal, the possibilities are endless", said Ken Dobson of CILTRAK, which manages the MOWA Sprint Car Series.

"This relationship will help MOWA continue to grow into the future and will provide great benefits to our teams, fans and host tracks. The support of Neal with along with our other major partners, Casey's General Stores and Hoosier Racing Tires ensures a strong foundation for our points fund and driver rewards."

Jeremy Standridge, President of the Midwest Open Wheel ***'n, believes that the relationship will enhance the experience for fans at MOWA events.

"I feel like MOWA has always been a leader in getting fans involved. Neal Tire will help us do things that make for an even better show and hopefully draw even more fans. When you leave one of our shows, we hope fans feel like you haven't just been to a race, but to an event. We think this relationship will help us be even bigger and better in 2015 and beyond," said Standridge.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/mowa-reveals-new-title-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bachetti First Short Track Super Series Champ​*
Andy Bachetti has etched his name in the history books as the inaugural Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP champion.

Bachetti finished sixth in last Saturday night's Alpine Building Supply Short Track SuperNationals presented by Olum's at I-88 Speedway, the final event on the six-race 2014 Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP schedule. Bachetti entered the championship event tied for the point lead with Danny Johnson.

Bachetti struggled with tire choice, placing sixth in the 50-lap feature, while Johnson - battling illness - finished 14th. The final tally was 475-442 points, with Bachetti's winning margin just 33 markers.

"This is unbelievable, to win the Short Track Super Series championship in the first year," Bachetti offered. "I enjoyed getting out to different tracks I hadn't been with before and racing with a whole new group of racers who I have earned respect for and I think they respect me.

"This series was as good as it gets for a racer. I'm looking forward to being back in 2015."

The Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP enjoyed a highly successful first season. A total of 153 drivers attempted to qualify for at least one series race during the year. The average car count over six events was 57! Twelve drivers had perfect attendance on the series.

The 38-year-old Bachetti earns $10,014 for his efforts on the series, having perfect attendance on the series this year. Bachetti opened the season at Orange County (N.Y.) Fair Speedway in April, winning the 'Hard Clay Open' special at the historic five-eighths-mile facility.

Bachetti finished every Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP feature lap run this season: all 310.

At Thunder Mountain (N.Y.) Speedway in May, Bachetti drove from deep in the starting field - 22nd - and finished a respectable eighth in his first visit to the Center Lisle three-eighths-mile facility. He maintained the point lead with his effort in the 'Lightning on the Mountain' 50-lap feature.

Perhaps Bachetti's most impressive performance on the series took place at I-88 Speedway in the July 'Crazy 8s Special' 48-lap event. Bachetti started the main 21st, became entangled in a turn-two skirmish that sent him to the rear of the field on lap eight, and charged through the field to earn a runner-up finish to Danny Creeden.

At Accord (N.Y.) Speedway in August, Bachetti led the race's opening 22 laps, but lost brakes and faded back. He was able to salvage a 10th-place finish in the 52-lap 'Battle of the Bullring 2' special.

The worst finish of Bachetti's season took place at Penn Can (Pa.) Speedway in the rain-postponed 'Hot Summer Night' special run on Sept. 9. He ended the 60-lap event in 12th-place. The Penn Can was ultimately Bachetti's "drop race" on the series, as competitors were permitted to drop their worst finish in the first five.

Johnson, of Rochester, N.Y., placed second in the standings for car owner Chris Gennarelli. 'The Doctor' won the Penn Can event in September and earned top-five finishes at Orange County, Thunder Mountain and I-88. He will receive $3,722.22 in point-fund money.

Jeff Heotzler of Wallkill, N.Y., drove Mel Schrufer's No. 2A to a third-place finish in the standings. 'The Jeffer' was a top-five finisher at Orange County to open the season and drove from 27th to finish seventh in the SuperNationals finale to maintain the podium position with 415 points.

Danny Creeden of Wurtsboro, N.Y., the July 'Crazy 8s Special' winner, placed fourth, accruing 375 points. Creeden rallied late in the season for the top-five point position. Ryan Watt of Boyertown, Pa., driving for Ron Roberts, finished the season in fifth. He earned 362 points.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...achetti-first-short-track-super-series-champ/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VIDEO: Super DIRT Week Highlights​*





*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/media/videos/video-super-dirt-week-highlights/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Makes DIRTcar History​*
A season's worth of hard work and determination culminated in one stellar night for Bobby Pierce at Eldora Speedway.

Pierce, 17, of Oakwood, Ill., led every lap of Eldora's DIRTcar Fall Nationals A-Main to emphatically wrap up his first ever DIRTcar Late Model national points title, and in doing so become the youngest driver ever to claim the weekly-racing Late Model championship.

"It takes a lot of blood, sweat and tears that go into this deal and this year we had a little bit of all of that," said Pierce, whose 14 DIRTcar-sanctioned victories represent the upside of a 2014 campaign that also saw the second-generation driver experience his fair share of bad luck and unavoidable setbacks. "Our team definitely deserved (the championship). I think my team worked harder than anybody this year with everything we had to overcome.

It's been a lot of fun this year, but it definitely took a lot of work for it all to pay off."
Indeed, Pierce's championship season on the whole didn't mirror its spectacular conclusion at Eldora. After a hot start to the season, Pierce soldiered through mid-summer slump plagued by mechanical woes and other bad luck circumstances that derailed his hopes of adding his first ever DIRTcar Summer Nationals 'Hell Tour' championship to his season's accolades. But Pierce kept his poise through his mid-season trials and with the help of his race team's hard work, overcame the setbacks to claim the $20,000 DIRTcar championship.

"When we first set out this year, our goal was to win the [DIRTcar] national championship and the Summer Nationals," said Pierce, who also claimed his first championship on the West division of the DIRTcar-sanctioned Sunoco American Late Model Series. "Things didn't work out with the Summer Nationals, but we still got the [DIRTcar] national championship. That's a big deal for us.

"It's been a year with many good things and some not so good. We've been in positions to win a lot of races and broke or other stuff like that happened. But all in all, to wrap up a championship with a win at Eldora - my second win at Eldora - I think it all turned out pretty good in the end."

Pierce may have missed out on a few extra victories along the way, but he still managed to put together a season of which most any regional racer would be envious. He was most successful during the first half of the 36-week season with 9 of his wins coming before Memorial Day. Besides his UMP Fall Nationals victory at Eldora, Pierce's other notable DIRTcar wins included his first-ever Eldora victory in April's Spring Nationals, a $10,555 payday in 34 Raceway's Slocum 50 and a Summer Nationals victory at Belle-Clair Speedway.

In all, Pierce drove his Champion Spark Plugs-sponsored Bob Pierce Race Car to DIRTcar victories at nine different tracks in tying Randy Korte of Highland, Ill., for the most DIRTcar Late Model victories in the country. He ended the season with 2,561 points to beat out Ryan Unzicker (2,423 points) of El Paso, Ill.

Coming off a runner-up finish to fellow young Illinois racer Brandon Sheppard in last season's national points chase, Pierce expected to not only contend for the title in 2014 but to also challenge to win every race he entered.

Pierce credits that confident approach for his successful season.

"I joked before the year started that we were going to go out and win every single race," said Pierce, who also claimed a pair of Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series triumphs to push his overall season wins total to 16 races. "You know that's not going to happen, but that's really how I like to think about my racing. When you think you're gonna win, then when you're leading a race or racing a guy for the lead, you don't get distracted thinking 'Oh my God, I might win this race.' You're prepared for that and you do whatever you need to actually win the race."

Just as the Fall Nationals victory at Eldora marked a spectacular end to the season for Pierce, his first DIRTcar national points championship is a monumental achievement in his young career.

Born and raised in the heart of DIRTcar UMP country in central Illinois, Pierce grew up dreaming of one day matching his Hall of Fame father Bob Pierce in claiming a national championship. Likewise, the elder Pierce had such achievements in mind when he helped his son launch his Late Model career five years ago. But neither would've ever believed that a national title would come so soon.

"Out of everything, it's definitely one of the biggest accomplishments I have yet," Pierce said. "My dad, he won it back when he was racing and I knew it was something I wanted to do when I started racing. For me to win it now, at 17, it's crazy.

"I remember when I first got into racing and we'd go to Farmer City Raceway on Friday nights. I never really thought that today I would be racing at this level the way I am. It's pretty cool to think about that."

While he may find it hard to believe that he's already reached such lofty heights, Pierce isn't resting on his accomplishments. In fact, he's already looking forward to what he hopes is an even better season in 2015.

"I'm happy as long as we keep advancing and keep getting better," said Pierce, who recently added major sponsorship from Texas-based Allgayer Inc. to help with his plans of traveling more broadly in 2015. "That's really been my goal all along is just to keep improving, and I'm satisfied for now because I think we've been doing that. We'll enjoy this and have a good time at the banquet, but yeah, I'm already excited to see how much better we can do next year."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/pierce-makes-dirtcar-history/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Atomic Hosts Five Renegade Races In '15​*
Atomic Speedway and the Renegade Sprints will partner for approximately five races next season.

The high-banked track in Chillicothe, Ohio, hosted the inaugural Renegade Sprints event in August and will wrap up this season with the $15,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships on Oct. 24-25.

"One of the biggest things is the promotional side of it and them acting like a first-class organization," Atomic Speedway Owner and Promoter Brad McCown said about working with the Renegade Sprints. "They are all banded together."

Atomic Speedway showcased nearly 40 sprint car drivers during the first-ever Renegade Sprints event and McCown anticipates that number to go up for the Open Wheel Championships, which will be moved to a different weekend next season.

McCown said he supports the series and would encourage other track promoters to give the Renegade Sprints an opportunity.

"I'd tell them to trust in this group of drivers," he said. "I talked to these drivers and they are together for the better of the sport. The more tracks who come on board will reap the benefits of this."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/atomic-hosts-five-renegade-races-in-15/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Holtgraver Takes Over Leidig No. 59​*
Danny Holtgraver will take over driving duties the Phoenix Racing No. 59 410 sprint car owned by Tom and Sherry Leidig effective immediately.

Holtgraver's first race in the No. 59 entry will be Oct. 18 at Fremont (Ohio) Speedway. Holtgraver, who recently parted ways with Rob Hunter and the Hunter Racing No. 10H team after their recent trip to Rolling Wheels Raceway Park, is scheduled to compete in three events during the remaining portion of the 2014 racing season, as well as kick-off the 2015 season behind the wheel of the No. 59.

The Phoenix Racing operation will be led by veteran crew chief Bonzai Bruns.
"This is a great opportunity and I am more than excited to get started" said Holtgraver. "This team is led by great people and a great crew chief.

This will be my first time working with Bonzai Bruns so hopefully we can click right away and earn some great results. I just want to thank Rob Hunter for what he has done for me that last few seasons. We decided to part ways recently and go different directions, all I can do now is look forward to this opportunity given to me by Tom Leidig. I can't wait to get started."

Danny Holtgraver and Phoenix Racing will compete with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Oct. 18 at Fremont Speedway. The new partnership will then visit the Atomic Speedway near Chillicothe, Ohio, during the Oct. 24-25 weekend for the Open Wheel Championships. Holtgraver will round-out his 2014 campaign at the World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C., on Nov. 6-8. The new Holtgraver/Phoenix Racing combination will then kick-off the upcoming 2015 season with a trip to Florida.

"We are a new team but we have a lot to look forward to" said Holtgraver, "We have some big races lined up together, and we are definitely anxious. I just want to thank Tom and Sherry Leidig again for this opportunity. Hopefully we get this 59 up front in a hurry."

Tim Kaeding previously drove the No. 59 entry for the Leidig's this season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/holtgraver-takes-over-leidig-no-59/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski & Big Game Motorsports Team Up​*
Big Game Motorsports has joined forces with veteran sprint car driver Danny Lasoski for the remainder of the 2014 season.

Lasoski will drive a Big Game Treestands car during the $15,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, on Oct. 24-25 and at the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series World Finals Nov. 6-8 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C.

"We're looking forward to having Danny in our car for the Open Wheel Championships and the World Finals," Big Game Treestands Founder Tod Quiring said. "We're excited to have Danny back with (crew chief) Guy Forbrook. They have a storied history together. It should be a seamless transition. Danny's career speaks for itself."

Lasoski is a former World of Outlaws champion and he is the winningest driver in the history of the famed Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa. He also teamed up with Forbrook to capture five of his record nine track championships at Knoxville Raceway.

"I want to thank Tod and everyone at Big Game for this opportunity," Lasoski said. "It will also be great to work with Guy again. I know the car will be good and the crew will be good so I'm looking forward to driving the Big Game Treestands car into Victory Lane."

Lasoski has recorded numerous top fives during the World Finals and he won a World of Outlaws race at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in 2001. He has also been victorious at Atomic Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/lasoski-big-game-motorsports-team-up/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kaeding Set For Return To Australia​*
Tim Kaeding, the winner of the 2014 Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic at Australia's Premier Speedway, has confirmed that he will return to defend his victory in the annual event behind the wheel of car owner Sean Dyson's sprinter.

"Whenever TK races it is exciting, especially on the smaller bull ring type tracks that are akin to a number of the shorter tracks as found in his native California, we sure are please to have the defending Classic Champion locked in for battle come January," said Premier Speedway General Manager David Mills.

Joining Kaeding on the trip to Australia will be fellow American sprint car driver Trey Starks. Starks, who contested the 2014 Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic for Victorian Andy Caruana, will return for an increased schedule for first time car owner Jarrod Woolstencroft.

It is hoped that Starks will be able to contest some if not all of World Series Sprintcars Speedweek thus getting some crucial seat time ahead of the Classic campaign.

Joining this pair of talented Americans in the Classic line up will be a race hardened veteran and a talented rookie with Darren Hickman and Luke Walker also committing to contesting the Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic from Jan. 23-25, 2015.

The Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic serves as a qualifier for the SPEED SPORT World Challenge, held every year during the Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/kaeding-set-for-return-to-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints Add Another Track​*
Tri-City Raceway Park is the latest track to book Renegade Sprints events in 2015.

The half-mile track in Franklin, Pa., will host multiple shows, including the possibility of a speedweek in Western Pennsylvania.

"We're definitely going to do a couple of shows," Tri-City Raceway Park Promoter Chad Wagner said. "I'm working with (Renegade Sprints Officers) Shane Helms and Rob Hunter on a Western PA speedweek. Basically we'd like to get a three, four, five-show speedweek. That's what we're aiming for.

That's on our agenda."

Wagner said he's been impressed with everything he has seen and heard about the Renegade Sprints.

"It's new blood," he said. "Having a new series with a new mission and a new vision of taking racing back to the grassroots, being family oriented, putting on a quality show with a quality amount of contenders. That's a big statement about what the Renegades are trying to do."

Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms noted that he is equally excited to work with everyone at Tri-City Raceway Park.

"It's been great talking with Chad and everyone there," he said. "They are putting in a lot of effort at Tri-City Raceway Park and we can't wait to take the Renegade Sprints there next season."

The Renegade Sprints have one more weekend of racing on the schedule this season - Oct. 24-25 at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, for the $15,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/renegade-sprints-add-another-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Quiring's New Sprint Series Gets A Name​*
The new 410 sprint car series founded by Tod Quiring of Big Game Treestands now has a name - the National Sprint League.









*The New Logo For The National Sprint League*​
The series has also announced the addition of its first two employees. Chuck Zitterich will serve as competition director, while Bill Wright will be public relations director.

The National Sprint League recently announced four dates at the Knoxville Raceway in Iowa (May 9, June 27, July 4, Aug. 29), as well as one at the Eagle Raceway near Eagle, Neb., (Friday, May 8). The May 8 - 9 Eagle/Knoxville weekend will offer a $20,000 bonus for a sweep of the features, thanks to Phil and Ryan Durst of Durst Motorplex in Lincoln, Neb.

The point fund for the series will be $350,000, while drivers will still be able to vie for the Knoxville Championship Cup Series which pays out more than $250,000 in cash and contingencies.

Zitterich brings a wealth of experience, and presently serves as an official with the Knoxville Raceway. He most recently was the competition director with the ASCS Midwest Region. He also has been active in the past at the Huset's Speedway in Brandon, S.D., and with the NMRA series, among others.

Wright has been a freelance journalist, announcer and public relations representative in sprint car racing for the last twenty years. He has been employed at the Knoxville Raceway in several different capacities over the last ten years, including website maintenance, public relations and as co-track historian. His announcing experience includes shows sanctioned by the Sprint Invaders, MOWA, IRA, ASCS and audio broadcasts from the Knoxville Raceway.

"We're all excited about the National Sprint League," said Tod Quiring. "We're really happy to have Chuck and Bill on board as our Competition Director and PR Director. They bring a wealth of experience. It's really overwhelming the response we've had from the fans, promoters, tracks and major businesses. We have a lot of exciting news we'll be announcing in the coming weeks."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/quirings-new-sprint-series-gets-a-name/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bull Frozen Rush Back In 2015​*
The snowy mountains of Maine will once again echo with the throaty roar of 900-horsepower off-road Pro 4 trucks as Red Bull Frozen Rush returns to the slopes for the second year in a row on Jan. 8-9, 2015.

The raw power and speed of these machines will be put to the test by some of Mother Nature's harshest winter conditions as the trucks race head-to-head over jumps, around gates and down ski slopes. The action-packed competition will air on NBC as part of the year-long Red Bull Signature Series.

In 2014, Sunday River Ski Resort, just a few short hours north of Boston, played host to eight of the country's best professional off-road truck racers, who ventured far from their usual dirt, sand and gravel tracks to tackle unprecedented terrain, including icy berms, snow-covered jumps and steep slopes. In the end it was motorsports legend Ricky Johnson who was crowned champion in the first ever off-road truck race on snow.

He now looks to defend his title against this year's stacked roster of industry greats and hungry newcomers.

"Winning the title last year was amazing, especially after going head to head with the best in the business. It could have been anyone's day, but I'm glad it was mine," said Johnson. "This year won't be any easier. Everyone wants that title now and like I said to Johnny (Greaves) last year, my *** is here, come kick it."

Returning to compete this year alongside Johnson is Bryce Menzies, Todd LeDuc, Johnny Greaves, Scott Douglas, Rob MacCachren and Carl Renezeder. New to the wearies of winter weather racing will be decorated freestyle motocross rider turned off-road champion Brian Deegan and young up-and-comer R.J. Anderson. Both are standout warriors in the 2-wheel drive off-road class and are stepping up to Pro 4 truck for a shot at the Red Bull Frozen Rush title.

The United States Auto Club will sanction the race for its second year and will again oversee safety and competition.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/red-bull-frozen-rush-back-in-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Peters Claims Outlaw Nationals Opener​*
Andrew Peters opened the Outlaw Nationals for micro sprints with a victory Thursday night at Port City Raceway.

AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series championship leader Brady Bacon jumped into the lead of the 25-lap feature as the green flag waved.

Behind him a battle for second between Kevin Bayer and Jonathan Beason sent Beason and his No. 61 machine spinning on the third circuit.

The ensuing restart would see Bacon quickly stretch his lead as Bayer defended his runner up spot from Harley Hollan.

Meanwhile, all eyes were on the battle for the fourth and final lock-in position for Saturday's finale as Frank Galusha, Andrew Peters, Scott Sawyer and Jake Hagopian were wheel to wheel fighting it out.

A caution for debris caused by a wing sideboard off of Kevin Bayer's No. 91 would send him to the tail from second for the upcoming restart.

As the race restarted near halfway it was if Hagopian shot his Adam's Performance, D1 Chassis No. 14 out of a cannon when he drove the cushion from fifth to third and right behind Hollan and Bacon.

The three drivers were all nearly running completely different lines,putting on a show for the fans while fighting for the top spot, all until a flat tire on Hagopian's No. 14 ended his run.

The caution for Hagopian would then place the rocket fast Metric Cycles powered Sawyer Chassis No. 94 of Peters in third with Frank Galusha in fourth. The restart just past halfway would see Peters rocket around the outside of second place Hollan as he set his sights on Bacon.

The two drivers from Indiana would go wheel to wheel and side by side as they battled for the top spot. Peters elected to take the long way around the high banked eighth-mile as he rolled around the cushion with Bacon slow rolling the inside berm. Bacon fended off attempt after attempt from Peters, but a powerful drive off the turn four cushion finally propelled Peters into the lead with nearly five laps to go.

While those two were fighting for the lead, it was Layne Himebaugh who was challenging Galusha for the final lock-in. Almost just as Peters took the race lead from Bacon it was Himebaugh taking the fourth spot from Galusha.

The final five laps would see no imminent threat to Peters as he charged from 10th on the grid to win the first preliminary night of the Outlaw Nationals.

Bacon was right behind Peters in second, Hollan held on to finish third and Himebaugh stormed from 13th to fourth as he claimed the final lock-in spot for Saturday night's 50-lap main event.

*The finish:*
Andrew Peters, Brady Bacon, Harley Hollan, Layne Himebaugh, Frank Galusha, Jason McDougal, Curtis Jones, Scott Sawyer, Shawn Conde, Bailey Hughes, Chad Bell, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Matt Ponder, Kris Carroll, Jeff Frey, Jerry McGinnis, Jake Hagopian, Kevin Bayer, Jordan Herrman, Jonathan Beason.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/peters-claims-outlaw-nationals-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Formula Off-Road Heading To Australia​*
Robby Gordon, founder of the SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS, has confirmed that the 2015 season for the series will start in Adelaide, Australia, in conjunction with the Clipsal 500 Adelaide.

The Clipsal 500 Adelaide attracted more than 273,600 spectators during four days in 2014.

"The fast growth of the SST (Stadium Super Truck) series has been incredible and for us to take our series outside North America for the first time is a huge accomplishment, so we were very selective with which event we chose,"

Gordon said. "The Clipsal 500 is one of the biggest and best entertainment events in Australia, so for us it was a perfect fit. We know how much Australians enjoy sports, and particularly auto racing, and we know that our TRAXXAS SSTs will put on a great show. It will be nothing like anything race fans in Australia have ever seen before."

The series will be introduced to the Australian public on Feb. 26 with two practice sessions, followed by one race each day Feb. 27-March 1.

Each race will feature a mix of some of Australia's most popular and well-known drivers and an equal number of drivers from the series who compete regularly in the United States.

The 14-turn street circuit at Victoria Park will be a spectacular venue for the Stadium Super Trucks to fly over man-made ramps placed strategically throughout the circuit while reaching speeds of nearly 150 mph (240 kph) on the longest straights. The trucks will race the same course as the V8 Supercars.
"We expect Robby Gordon's Stadium Super Trucks to attract new audiences to South Australia from around Australia and even overseas with its cult following," Bignell said.

"The Clipsal 500 will be the first event in Australia to feature Robby Gordon's Stadium Super Trucks which is a terrific endorsement for the event and the State of South Australia."

Clipsal 500 CEO Mark Warren said his team is always looking to introduce new categories to Australian motorsport fans.

"We introduced utes to the motor racing scene back in 2001, which regularly rates as the second most popular category for Clipsal 500 fans in post-event polling. Stadium Super Trucks was a huge hit at X Games Austin and we expect they'll be one of the most exciting categories to race around Adelaide's iconic street circuit in 2015," said Warren.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/formula-off-road-heading-to-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Outlaws Roll Into Fremont​*
*Points leader Donny Schatz won last season; 20-time champion Steve Kinser has no wins at the track*

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series rolls into Fremont (Ohio) Speedway on Saturday, Oct. 18 as the 2014 season enters its final stretch.

With just four full points features left this season, Donny Schatz has built up a 289 point lead over second place Daryn Pittman in the race for the championship. Schatz, a five-time champion has 25 wins this season - the most of any single season in his career.

Since 1990, the series has had six starts at Fremont with Schatz the most recent winner and only current touring Outlaw to score a win at the track. Last season, Schatz drove from a sixth place starting position to win for the first time at Fremont.

It is notable as one of the few places 20-time champion and 577-time winner Steve Kinser has not parked his car in victory lane. Kinser is on his Salute to the King Tour as he wraps up his final season touring full-time with the World of Outlaws. He has one win this season at Volusia Speedway Park.

For more information and to buy tickets, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com/Fremont-Speedway.

*ABOUT THE TRACKS:* 
Fremont Speedway is a semi-banked, 1/3-mile oval. The track record is 11.732 seconds by Lee Jacobs on May 3, 2003. For more information, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com/Fremont-Speedway.

*LISTEN LIVE:* Fans can listen to Johnny Gibson, the Voice of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, as he calls all the action from Fremont Speedway on http://www.DIRTVision.com.

*LIVE ONLINE UPDATES:* Check out the Official World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series website at WoOsprint.com for live, interactive text updates of each race. It also includes driver biographies with statistics and pictures, race-by-race stats, detailed track information and race coverage, series news and team press releases.

*GET SOCIAL:* Follow the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on Twitter at www.twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws, like it on Facebook at www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws, or check out the latest videos on YouTube at http://www.youtube.com/WorldofOutlaws.

*UP NEXT:* The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway on Oct. 25 for the first time in a decade. The series then closes out the 2014 season at the World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte (N.C.) on Nov. 6, 7 and 8.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2929-at-a-glance-outlaws-roll-into-fremont


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints Set 2015 PPMS Visits​*
Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway will host three Renegade Sprints events in 2015.

The new series visited the half-mile dirt oval for the first time on Sept. 27. The track has now confirmed the series will return to again in May, July and September of 2015.

"I definitely want to see the Renegades succeed and they definitely have a home in Pittsburgh," said Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway owner Matt Miley.

"(Following the event this season) I must have had 10 emails and at least 10 or 15 Facebook comments on it being a good show. We're looking forward to having them back."

Miley said that as big of a success as the three-wide racing was, the extras such as drivers greeting spectators and having giveaways created a lot of new sprint car fans.

"The racers said all the right things," Miley said. "They thanked the fans, signed autographs. We need more of that. There were a lot of smiling faces that night. The Renegade Sprints will be the featured sprint car series at our track."

"We had a great time working with Matt and his staff," said Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms. "It was quite the show when we went there in September and I'd anticipate that we will see three-wide racing again when we return several times next year."

Exact dates for the events next season at Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway will be announced later. The Renegade Sprints will wrap up this season Oct. 24-25 at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, with the $15,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/renegade-sprints-set-2015-ppms-visits/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruce Conquers Devil's Bowl​*
Tony Bruce Jr. won Friday night's preliminary feature for the Devil's Bowl Winter Nationals sanctioned by the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series.

"First let me start off by saying my thoughts and prayers go out to Jason (Johnson)," said Bruce after scoring his third win of the season. "No one ever wants to win a race like that. We had a second place car that ended up getting a win to his unfortunate situation and like I said, my thoughts and prayers go out to him. I hope nothing's serious and he's out here tomorrow."

"We're happy to have a win. I mean, anytime you can get a win on this thing, it's tough to do and so I've got to thank everybody that's a part of this crew."

Johnson led the early laps before he was overtaken by Bruce on lap 21 when Johnson broke a driveline in his No. 41 and paramedics treated him for leg pain, but he was not transported to a hospital.

Dusty Zomer raced from seventh to second. Capitalizing on the lap-21 restart, Zomer shot under Matt Covington for the runner up spot.

"I pulled by wing back a little bit there," Zomer said. "You have to run top four to get locked in here, so you're in a security blanket but we're here to make some money and do what we have to do, but the car stuck. It did push just a little on me, so I did check with Matt [Covington] to make sure I didn't do him dirty - First time back in 10 years and I'm happy to be back."

Holding off Aaron Reutzel in the closing laps, Matt Covington recorded his fifth podium finish of the season.

"The last national race we had at Wheatland, I had a hard time," Covington said. "Just some bad luck and didn't do the best job I could do but man, I love being here at the Devil's Bowl. This is my favorite track and had a lot of fun out there.

Had fun racing with Tony and Dusty, he just caught me sleeping there in turn two."

Aaron Reutzel earned the final transfer into Saturday's championship event for his eighth top five finish of the season. Brad Loyet came from ninth to complete the top five, putting 77 points between himself and Jeff Swindell who shot from fifth to second in tour standings.

*The finish:*
Tony Bruce Jr., Dusty Zomer, Matt Covington, Aaron Reutzel, Brad Loyet, Jeff Swindell, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Johnny Herrera, Jack Dover, Wayne Johnson, Kevin Ramey, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Brandon Hanks, Michael Lang, Patrick Stasa, Jake Martens, Danny Jennings, Jason Johnson, Martin Edwards, Shawn Petersen, J.J. Simmons, Brandon Long, Seth Bergman, Kris Miller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bruce-conquers-devils-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins At Fremont​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6613&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz proved Saturday night at Fremont Speedway that nothing can keep him down on the way to his sixth career World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship.

After qualifying second, Schatz looked well positioned at Fremont - and then disaster struck.

In the second heat of the night, Schatz, who started fourth, slipped back to fifth. In the closing laps he battled Paul McMahan for the fourth and final transfer spot. On the last lap, Schatz tried to get around McMahan, whose car was damaged from contact earlier in the heat, but missed the spot. This put him in the Last Chance Showdown.

"In the heat race we just seemed to get caught up there on the outside by the guys on the front row and made some bad laps and got ourselves behind and had to run the (Last Chance Showdown)," Schatz said.

Schatz started on the pole of the Last Chance Showdown and easily took the win - transferring into the A main.

From an 11th place starting position, Schatz drove his STP / Armor All car into eighth by the first caution on lap three. From there, he made steady progress throughout the feature. After closing on the top-two in lapped traffic, Schatz passed leader Shane Stewart in turns three and four with five to go. He never looked back.

"The racetrack was tricky. I just couldn't quite figure out how to get my car to roll in the right spot until later in the race," Schatz said. "I got so tight on entry I just couldn't get in a right spot on exit. It took me that long to figure out how to do it and lucky I was able to stay in a good spot and stay with them. You've got to move around on the racetrack - you can work on these cars as much as you want but you have to run the pedal, you have to move the wing, you have to do a lot of things."

Schatz's win was the 26th of the season - the most he has ever won in a single season. It is also the most since Mark Kinser's 27 win season in 1996.

"It was a great race," Schatz said. "Great effort by this team. You're going to have nights like that. We came back and rallied back. Phenomenal job."

Schatz was the only driver in the field to have previously won an Outlaws event at the track - he won at Fremont in 2013. It was his second win in a row.

Chris Andrews, a Sandusky, Ohio-native and seven-time Fremont winner, started the A main on the pole after battling 20-time World of Outlaws champion Steve Kinser for the Dash win. Stewart started in second in his Larson Marks Racing / Go Pro car.

Through the first three laps it was Stewart leading. A caution came out on lap three after contact between Cody Darrah and Craig Mintz. When the race restarted, Andrews and Stewart battled side-by-side through laps four and five. Andrews led first and then Stewart retook the lead.

Traffic came in to play on lap 10, as Stewart worked his way through and tried to build a lead over Andrews.

By the halfway point Schatz had moved into third as Andrews kept the pressure on Stewart. As Andrews and Stewart worked their way through lapped traffic, Andrews closed on Stewart, but Schatz closed faster on both of them. Schatz took the lead with five to go.

A late caution forced a green, white, checkered finish.

On the single file restart, Stewart, who finished in second, said he did not have anything for Schatz.

"I don't know if I sealed my tire up or what, but after that caution I felt like I had a little bit more grip than what I did previous," Stewart said. "That team, Donny and Ricky and all those guys, they've mastered this type of race track. It's made everybody in the pit area work extra hard to try to beat him. My hats off to him because he's done a great job all year."

Stewart said he was happy with the progress his young team has made in their inaugural season - from struggling at the track during Ohio Speedweek to competing for a win Saturday night.

"Happy to be here on the front straightaway," Stewart said. "We've just got to get a tick better to beat that darn 15."

Andrews, who finished the night in third with his Burmeister Racing team, said his experience at the track helped tonight, but the Outlaw series regulars were tough competition.

"We'll take this. I thought we could pass Shane for the win and then here comes the computer, Donny Schatz, to pass everybody," Andrews said. "I'll take it. I wish we could have come in second but we'll come back next year."

With just three events remaining before the conclusion of the 2014 season, Schatz has a 313 point lead over second place Daryn Pittman. Paul McMahan is in third 456 points out of the lead.

Dale Blaney, a Hartford, Ohio native and winner with the Outlaws this season, received the KSE Hard Charger Award of the night after advancing 13 positions to finish in 10th.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action next Saturday, Oct. 25 at Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway - the first time in a decade the series has raced at the track. The 2014 season then draws to a close at World Finals at the Dirt Track at Charlotte on Nov. 6, 7 and 8.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...les/2014/10/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Fremont.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Covington Claims Winter Nationals​*
Matt Covington led start to finish to win the 41st annual Devil's Bowl Winter Nationals Saturday night at Devil's Bowl Speedway.

It was Covington's fourth career Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series victory, his second of the season.

"This feels better than I thought it would. I've always wanted to win a national tour race here. This means more to me than my first-ever national tour win. By far tops them all. I love this track, I love this place," said Covington. "This is a dream come true."

Two attempts at the start, Covington was able to out run Brandon Hanks as the A-Rock Material No. 95 committed to the hub of the Devil's Bowl Speedway. Catching traffic by the fifth round, caution for Wayne Johnson brought the field single file.

At speed, Covington set a torrid pace around the half-mile oval with slower traffic in the picture again by lap 12. Working every angle on slower cars, Covington found all roads blocked, allowing Brad Loyet to make up a half straightaway, however, Loyet's night would end in a ball of fire as power plant in the Vacuworx Global No. 05 gave up on lap 24. Loyet was credited with 21st, and saw his advantage cut to 36 markers over Jeff Swindell.

A caution on lap 26 for Tommy Bryant, followed by a red for Blake Hahn on lap 28, Matt Covington was able to hold off Dusty Zomer who crossed runner-up for the second night in a row.

"I tried to do what I could to put a good show on there at the end but Matt was just too tough," Zomer said. "The track was a little bit too good but we made the best of it. To come out of here with a pair of seconds with this many cars; we'll take it."

Improving one from Friday night, Aaron Reutzel posted his fifth podium finish of the season, "I'll tell you what, just to finish a race feel like a win to me right now," said Reutzel who has been plagued by engine failures as of late.

"I cannot thank Dennis Wells enough. I brought him this engine two weeks ago, complete blown up with nothing left, and he got it back to me in a week and a half. This thing really ran strong and like I said, the way out lucks been lately, it feel like a win just to finish a race."

Jeff Swindell advanced from seventh to fourth with Derek Hagar rebounding from Friday night to complete the top five in the Steve King Foundation No. E85.

*The finish:*
Matt Covington, Dusty Zomer, Aaron Reutzel, Jeff Swindell, Derek Hagar, Tony Bruce Jr., Johnny Herrera, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Patrick Stasa, Jason Johnson, Jack Dover, Josh Baughman, Zach Chappell, Brandon Long, Danny Jennings, Jake Martens, Blake Hahn, Kevin Ramey, Tommy Bryant, Seth Bergman, Brad Loyet, Wayne Johnson, Channin Tankersley, Brandon Hanks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/covington-claims-winter-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rico Abreu To The Rescue At Trophy Cup​*
Rico Abreu was racing at the 21st annual Make A Wish Trophy Cup sprint car race on Oct. 18th 2014, when Tim Kaeding flipped his sprint car right in front of him, Kaeding's car catches fire and Rico jumps into action, pulling Kaeding from the burning car.






*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cabral Controls Thompson NEMA Finale​*
Randy Cabral didn't need to win on Sunday at Thompson Speedway Motorsports Park to notch another Northeastern Midget ***'n championship, but you wouldn't have guessed it the way he raced.

Cabral raced through the field en route to his sixth NEMA victory of the season Sunday. It was his 10th victory at the Connecticut oval and his fifth series championship.

Cabral could have clinched the championship with a decent finish in qualifying, but heats for the midgets were cancelled on Saturday due to a lengthy rain delay. NEMA started Sunday with a 20 minute warm-up session.

It only took Cabral eight laps to run down and pass early leader John Zych. Zych stayed within a few car lengths of Cabral. When the caution came out on lap 14 for a spin by Jim SantaMaria it allowed Zych the opportunity to restart alongside Cabral.

Zych regained the lead until another caution three laps later. This one was for a slowing Bethany Stoehr, who had a solid top five run going until the car broke.

During the restart Zych's car bobbled and shot to the infield entering turn one.

He slid back up onto the track in the middle of traffic. Everyone was able to get by, but Zych was done due to steering problems, retiring to pit road.

Cabral then opened a comfortable lead, but that was negated by the final caution on lap 21 for an incident involving Scott Bigelow that landed him against the inside retaining wall just out of turn four.

The single file restart put second place driver and Cabral teammate for the day Cole Carter right on Cabral's bumper. Carter stayed with Cabral through the first and second turn, but Cabral turned up the heat on the backstretch and cruised to victory.

Carter finished second followed by Danny Cugini, Jim Chambers and Todd Bertrand.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/cabral-controls-thompson-nema-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kemenah Takes Over Hunter No. 10H​*
Chad Kemenah has been hired to drive the No. 10H sprint car fielded by Rob and Rita Hunter during the 2015 season.

In addition, Brian Kemenah has joined the team and will serve as crew chief on the No. 10H next year. The team plans to run the full Renegade Sprint Series schedule next year as well as occasional World of Outlaw races, the Knoxville Nationals and possibly some 360 sprint car races.

"We are very excited to have Chad Kemenah as our driver and Brian Kemenah as our crew chief for the upcoming 2015 season," said Rob Hunter.

"Brian and Chad bring a great deal of experience to our team, they both understand what it takes to win races on and off the track. They also take care of their equipment and they both have had a great deal of success in high profile races, not to mention they are also great with the fans. We are really looking forward to the upcoming season."

This is the first time in eight years that the Kemenah brothers will be working together.

"I am very excited about getting the opportunity to race with my brother again. He has been coming to the races with me for the last month, helping me with the car and it feels like we never stopped racing together. I'm already comfortable with him setting the car up and it's a great feeling," said Chad Kemenah.

"My wife Tracy and my father-in-law Bob Hampshire have supported me enormously over the years and I couldn't have done it without them or the support of our sponsors, but the time has come for us to leave the car owner role," Chad Kemenah said. "I never really intended on being a car owner, but it was just the cards we were dealt at the time. I am looking forward to getting back to my main focus as a driver again.

I think with my brother's help and Rob Hunter as my new car owner, we are going to put together a tough team.

I couldn't be more excited about this new deal that Rob and Rita have put together for us. I never thought I would have another chance at such a good ride with a car owner that can provide all the pieces for a successful race team and the bonus is that I have my brother back as my mechanic."

The No. 10H was previously driven by Danny Holtgraver, who recently left the team to drive the Phoenix Racing No. 59 sprint car.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/kemenah-takes-over-hunter-no-10h/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Wins Dirt Track World Championship​*
Scott Bloomquist led the final 39 laps to win his second career Optima Batteries Dirt Track World Championship -Presented by NAPA Auto Parts. Bloomquist entered his 27th DTWC event winning the race back in 2005 for the first time. Bloomquist earned $50,000 for the victory in his Ole Smoky Moonshine, Hawkeye Trucking, Durham Racing Engines, Sweet-Bloomquist entry. The event concluded the 2014 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series season, after being moved back to Sunday at Portsmouth Raceway Park due to rain on Saturday.

Eddie Carrier Jr. finished second, followed by Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal, and Jason Feger. Don O'Neal with his fourth place finish clinched the 2014 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series National Championship. O'Neal finished 65 points ahead of Owens in the final tally to capture his first series title after three runner-up finishes.
"The race track turned out a whole lot better than most people were thinking it was going to be. They came out and re-worked it for a good hour.

It was really racy for all 100 laps, and worth all of that effort by the track crews.

We have been on a roll over the last month. I hate to see the season coming to end because we are running so well," said Bloomquist, who started fourth. Bloomquist was the fourth different leader of the race after a torrid battle for the lead with Jimmy Owens. He cleared Owens for the final time on lap 61, and maintained his blistering pace, right to the end.

"Everything is working well with the car. If we had not had some back luck while leading a lot of these Lucas Oil races, we would have been right there battling with Don and Jimmy tonight for the championship.

I want to thank Ole Smoky Moonshine for coming on board this season; hopefully they will be back next year. I want to than Bob and Barb Miller with Hawkeye Trucking; they have been with me a long time.

Thanks to everybody at Penske Shocks, Base Fuels, and Lucas Oil Products.

A big thanks to the fans for coming out this weekend.

We enjoy running in front of these large crowds, and it's great to win another one of these crown jewel events. They are so tough to win anymore", stated Bloomquist.

Carrier charged to the second spot on lap 95, but he could not close the gap on the front-running Bloomquist towards the end.

"I don't think even a caution would have given us a chance to beat him [Bloomquist], but it would have been interesting to say the least.

I would have liked to have had a shot at Scott.

He has just been unbeatable lately. We started the year off pretty good, but had some challenges along the way. It has been a great season though, especially with winning the North/South 100. We are learning week-to-week with these Rocket cars and we feel we can come back next year and compete for a championship," said the driver of the Optima Batteries, Carl Grover Motorsports -Ford.

Jimmy Owens finished third to cap off the 2014 season on the tour.

"Congratulations to Don O'Neal! Those guys had a really good season.

This is the same car we flipped at Knoxville a few weeks ago. The crew worked their tails off this week to get it ready," commented Owens in Lucas Oil Victory lane. "We were going for the win, and however the points fell that's the way it was meant to be. We have a good season with this Club 29 car, we learned a lot, took a lot of notes, and we look forward to coming back next year to get the title back."

Completing the top ten were Billy Moyer, Dennis Erb, Jr., Dale McDowell, Steve Francis, and Tim McCreadie.

In preliminary action, RJ Conley set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 89 entrants, with a lap of 14.706 seconds. Jason Feger set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 15.015 seconds. Jonathan Davenport, Billy Moyer, Scott Bloomquist, Don O'Neal, Jimmy Owens and Eddie Carrier Jr. won their respective heat races. Earl Pearson Jr., Brandon Overton, and Dustin Linville won their respective B-Mains. Scott James won the Jim Dunn Memorial Non-Qualifiers Race.

For the latest breaking news on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, log onto www.lucasdirt.com and follow the series on www.facebook.com/lucasdirt and www.twitter.com/lucasdirt.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/20/bloomquist-wins-dirt-track-world-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Danny Johnson sweeps Brockville's Fall Nationals​*
"The Doctor" Danny Johnson made history Saturday night, becoming the first Modified driver to sweep Brockville Ontario Speedway's DIRTcar Fall Nationals presented by 1000 Islands RV Centre. Johnson wheeled the Traction Grabber No. 27J to victory lane Friday night in the 100-lap DIRTcar 358-Modified Series feature race, and followed it up the next night with a win in the Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series feature event.

"It's a fantastic track for us. It's really working really well for us," said Johnson, whose victory Saturday was his fourth Super DIRTcar Series win of 2014. "I just had a great hot rod. The car is two years old and it's just a great running car for us."

The Rochester, N.Y., driver started on the pole, but it was local runner Brian MacDonald, of Cornwall, Ontario, who took the lead at the green flag. Johnson stayed at his tail and reclaimed the position off a lap-29 restart. MacDonald refused to let up, staying at Johnson's rear bumper the remaining 71 laps, but wasn't able to make the pass.

"There was no way he was going to let me by him," said MacDonald, who tried every groove of Brockville's oval to try to get around the No. 27J. "We ended up on the front stretch wall, we ended up off the track, we got pushed everywhere. But that's racing I guess."

Johnson had a few close calls midrace as a series of cautions kept him from building up momentum. MacDonald seemed to have enough power to get around Johnson off double-file restarts in laps 46 and 62, putting himself wheel-to-wheel with the leader, but Johnson was always able to speed away before MacDonald could pull ahead.

"We were both trying to protect our lines and it got a little rough in there," Johnson recalled of a particularly close restart. "I thought he had me on that last restart, but I was able to get by him."

MacDonald finished second after a hard battle with one of the region's most formidable racers, and he was pleased with a strong finish.

"This was a great race," said McDonald, who finished fourth in Friday's DIRTcar 358-Modified Series race. "The car was great - real good tonight, real good last night - you couldn't ask for a better way to finish off the year."

Super DIRTcar Series point leader Billy Decker finished third, strengthening his lead over Matt Sheppard, who finished fifth. The Sidney, N.Y., pilot of the Gypsum Express/LJL Racing No. 91 started out fourth, but got the advantage over Billy Dunn at the initial green and charged to third. However, early race cautions put him in a bind. Billy VanInwegen slowed in lap 5 to bring the first yellow, and both Dunn and 2014 DIRTcar 358-Modified Series Champion Erick Rudolph were strong enough off the lap-9 restart to get by Decker.

Decker fell out of the top-five for several laps, but returned after a strong restart in lap 62. Sheppard, who started fifth and lost positions early in the race, worked his way ahead midrace, battling Decker, Phelps, Rudolph and ultimately Carey Terrance for spot in the top-five.

"It was an okay run for us; tough sledding out there tonight. I was back to eighth at one point there, we just did some outside restarts to get to where we needed to be," Decker said. "We said before the race that there's 600 points left, and we just need to get all we can get."

Decker's third-place finish expanded his narrow point lead over Sheppard, but with Sheppard finishing fifth the margin is still small - just 23 points - as the series moves on to its final races of the season.

Brett Hearn, of Sussex, N.J., rolled into Brockville as third in point standings, made fast time and started the race in eighth. However, an error in lap 1 launched the Madsen Overhead Doors No. 20 off the track in the backstretch, causing the eight-time series champion to fall to 23rd place. Hearn faced mechanical issues causing him to pit under yellow in lap 41.

After he returned to the race, he charged from a spot at the tail of the field to a 14 th-place finish. While not in the top-ten, Hearn's finish kept him third in the series, 85 points behind Decker and 62 points behind Sheppard.

Rudolph finished fourth after starting fifth and keeping the Page Trucking No. 7z in the top 5 for most of the race. Rounding out the top ten are Dale Planck in sixth, Danny O'Brien in seventh, Jimmy Phelps eighth, Gary Tomkins ninth and Yan Bussiere tenth.

The Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series travels south for one of its most historic events, the Eastern States 200 at Orange County Fair Speedway.

Series racers hit the track Friday, Oct. 24, for qualifying rounds and race Sunday, Oct. 26, in the fabled Eastern States 200.

For more information and the latest updates about the Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series, clickwww.superdirtcarseries.com, follow @superDIRTcar on Twitter or "like" the DIRTcar Racing Facebook page, www.facebook.com/DIRTcar.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/20/danny-johnson-sweeps-brockvilles-fall-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Millstream's Back, To Host Renegade Sprints​*
The Renegade Sprints will headline the return of sprint car racing to Millstream Speedway in 2015.

Randy and Lisa Hammer recently became the promoters of the half-mile track, which has been dormant for much of the past three years. The Hammers will operate special events only at Millstream Speedway, including several Renegade Sprints races.

"There's no doubt in my mind that (Renegade Sprints President) Shane Helms and everyone at the Renegade Sprints are going to succeed," Randy Hammer said. "Everything I see is positive and headed in the right direction. We want to run several races with them next year."

Hammer added that the Renegade Sprints dates will be decided in the near future and a schedule will be released this offseason.

"We are excited to have Millstream Speedway reopening and booking Renegade Sprints events in 2015," Helms said. "Randy and Lisa will do a great job. I think they are great people as well and we look forward to working with them.

"I grew up at Millstream Speedway. When I was about as high as a nerf bar my dad would take me to that race track. I raced against Jeff Gordon, Sammy Swindell, Brad Doty, Steve Kinser, Jac Haudenschild, Jack Hewitt and Rick Ferkel to name a few. I got my second career feature win there.

My dad has several track championships and many wins there. So it's a special place to me and my famil

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...illstream-returning-to-host-renegade-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Charlotte's Dirt Track Gets New Surface​*
Racers planning to compete during the World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte next month will be greeted by a new racing surface at the four-tenths-mile clay oval.

Following the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event held at the facility in May, track officials decided to resurface most of the track prior to the Nov. 6-8 World Finals.

"It got to the point over the years that it was necessary. We've gotten some low points in the track. We were down to the footers of the concrete wall, which really limited our ability to prep the track correctly," said Matt Greci, director of events for Charlotte Motor Speedway. "We were so low on clay levels that there wasn't a lot we could do depth wise about getting moisture in the track and properly constructing it for a race."

The clay came from the same location as the track's original dirt, a piece of land located behind Charlotte Motor Speedway that Greci called Morehead Farms.

Approximately 1,500 to 1,700 yards of dirt was transported from the Morehead Farms location to The Dirt Track at Charlotte as part of the resurfacing project.
Greci said samples of the new dirt as well as the old dirt were sent to a lab in California to help ensure the combination of the two would provide a workable track surface.

"We work with a company out in California to help us see where our pH levels are, our soil content, all of that," Greci said. "We sent out samples based on the new stuff, the stuff we've got on the track, what the best scenario is for us to get it in and then we work it from there.

We use them pretty much every year so we can find out basically where we are with the pH levels, calcium, and all those levels. He gives us a good range of where we are and where we should be."

Gary Risch, who serves as the general manager of Pennsylvania's Lernerville Speedway, led a team of workers who prepared the new dirt once it was laid on the track. Risch and his crew have done the track prep at The Dirt Track at Charlotte the past three years.

"I brought my crew down and we got it all shaped up for them," Risch explained. "We came down and spent a week and just moved the stuff, mixed the old stuff in with the new stuff and made sure everything adhered together. We got the stuff in the turns like we needed to do, just a lot of general shaping of the facility."

Risch explained the addition of the new clay will keep more moisture in the track, which will allow his crew to properly work the track prior to each event during the World Finals. He said the downside is it will likely be a bit dusty during the World Finals this year, but he doesn't expect that to be a lasting problem.

"It will improve the racing. The more clay you have the more moisture you can keep in the track and the longer it stays racy," Risch said. "Anytime you put new clay in a facility it has a lot of silt in it, it's a natural process.

It probably will be a little dusty this year just because of the new clay, but from what we've worked with so far and the clay content and the moisture we've put into the place it is some pretty nice stuff and it should be good for racing for a long time."

Since the installation of the new surface about a month ago, there has only been one race car on track - a two-seat dirt late model owned by NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver Clint Bowyer. Bowyer, who owns a dirt late model race team, was there along with his driver Steve Francis and crew chief Tommy Grecco.

Grecco believes the new dirt is a step in the right direction for the facility.
"I think the actual dirt held up really good. It is going to be a different kind of race," said Grecco said. "It showed different tire wear per-se. Again, we were there with just a two-seater giving rides. I think its going to come down to a lot of track prep. If they do get it right it will be a good race.

"I think they need to make a little bit more of an adjustment of the track configuration to make it more acceptable for two-by-two racing," Grecco said.

Greci said he expects this new surface to greatly improve the quality of racing, but indicated track officials wouldn't be afraid to change things up if necessary going forward.

"We're always open to making things better and improving if we need to," Greci said. "I feel really good about our conditions for World Finals. This is going to be a continuous project from here on in, as it should be."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/charlottes-dirt-track-gets-new-surface/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Stars Join Budweiser Nationals Field​*
Jon Stanbrough and Bryan Clauson are two of sprint-car racing's top stars. They're also two of the major draws for the 19th Annual Budweiser 360 Oval Nationals Presented by All-Coast Construction on Nov. 6.

The prelude to the 410 portion of the Oval Nationals on Nov. 7-8, open-wheel racing stars are prevalent throughout the first 33 entries in the 360 field.

The winner of the 360 main event will take home $2,500 and that has drawn the attention of top stars from California, Arizona and Indiana.

"What a super field we have for the 360 Budweiser Oval Nationals this year," promoter Don Kazarian said on Tuesday afternoon.

"The winner will take home $2,500.00 and that is a great payday for 360's. That is obvious by the top stars who have already entered the race this year. Mike Spencer is the defending champion and he will have to be on his game again to win this one. Last year the 360 race was fabulous and I expect the same on Nov. 6."

Three of the entries - Stanbrough, Kevin Thomas Jr. and two-time defending USAC National Sprint Car champ Clauson have all entered the race and are ranked in the top 12 in USAC points. R.J. Johnson, the defending champion and point leader in the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series and Charles Davis Jr. of Buckeye, Ariz. head the list of entries from the Copper State.

The 410s will take over the action on Nov. 7-8 and will be joined by The PAS Senior Sprints both of those night. The California Lightning Sprint Cars will be in action on the 7th as well.

Young open wheel star Christopher Bell is among the latest entries for the 410 portion.

To date, Bell has 20 wins, 46 top five's and 59 top 10's in 89 starts in 2014.

The versatile 19-year-old driver has won in Midgets, 360 Wing Sprint Cars, 410 Wing Sprint Cars, 410 Non Wing Sprint Cars and pavement Late Models. His latest victory came last Saturday night in the pavement Late Model race at Orange County Speedway in Durham, N.C.

For the Oval Nationals, Bell, who currently sits second in the Honda USAC National Midget standings, will be in the same Dennis & Teresa Roth-owned No. 51t that he drove to victory in the USAC/CRA main event at Calistoga in early September.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../sprint-stars-join-budweiser-nationals-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hilltop Added To Renegade Schedule​*
Another track has been added to the Renegade Sprints schedule for 2015.
Hilltop Speedway in Millersburg, Ohio, will host a few events with the newly formed 410ci sprint car series next season.

"I have a lot of fans who want to see the sprints," said Buck Smitley, who owns Hilltop Speedway with his wife, Amy. "We try to at least bring them down once or twice a year. The Renegades are going to bring some good drivers. We have a pretty good following at our track. I think we'll do pretty good."

Hilltop Speedway is listed as a three-eighths-mile oval, but Buck Smitley noted that it could be considered a third-mile through the middle of the track.

"It's not a real big track," he said. "In turns three and four it's pretty high banked. In turns one and two it's not near the banking. It's a tough track to drive. We've had some pretty good racing there."

Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms added that he looks forward to working with the Smitley family.

"We're very excited to welcome Hilltop Speedway to the schedule next season and to be able to showcase the Renegade Sprints to the great fans of that area," he said. "It's an awesome track that will produce top-notch racing."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/hilltop-added-to-renegade-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Willie Croft Lands Ride In Tri-C Sprinter​*
Willie Croft has been named the driver of the Tri-C Motorsports No. 3c sprint car for the upcoming King of the West and Civil War sprint car finales as well as the Winter Heat Showdown at Cocopah Speedway in Arizona in January.

Regular team driver Jonathan Allard has left California to travel to New Zealand to begin the racing season there, opening the seat for Croft.

"I am very honored and thankful that Clyde Lamar has asked me to come back and drive for him in a few races," Croft said. "The Tri-C Motorsports team as had a great year with Jonathan Allard, and I am looking forward to working with this team on a few occasions."

Fresh off of his Trophy Cup triumph this last weekend in Tulare, Calif., Croft comes into the King of the West and Civil War finales at the Stockton (Calif.) Dirt Track with some big-time momentum on his side, as he has tallied four second place finishes, and a win, in his last seven starts.

"The last couple of weeks have been really good for myself, and coming into a team that has ran well all year really seems like a good fit," Croft said.

"We were able to win a handful of races together last year, and hopefully we can put a couple great night's together."

Aside from the Nov. 1 double at the Stockton Dirt Track, Croft will also head to Arizona with the Tri-C Motorsports team in January during the Winter Heat Showdown at the Cocopah Speedway.

"It is a great opportunity to do some racing in January, and I really cannot thank Clyde and Marion Lamar enough for thinking of me," Croft added. "It will be a tough week in Arizona, but hopefully I can do them proud, and we can have some fun racing in the winter when we normally would be at home."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/willie-croft-lands-ride-in-tri-c-sprinter/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Location For Rallycross Finale Confirmed​*
The LINQ Las Vegas and Andretti Sports Marketing, are teaming up this fall to produce Red Bull Global Rallycross Las Vegas event at The LINQ.

The championship round of the 2014 Red Bull Global Rallycross season will run in the shadow of the world's tallest observation wheel, the High Roller - the defining feature of Caesars Entertainment's newest shopping, dining and entertainment district at The LINQ.

Doug Bresnahan, VP of Marketing Partnerships, Andretti Sports Marketing, who spearheaded the deal with Caesars Entertainment, believes the new venue will serve as a perfect backdrop to the intense action of Red Bull Global Rallycross.

"Who could ask for a better setting than a new and exciting property right on the Vegas Strip? Caesars is known for hosting world-class events and Andretti Sports Marketing is proud to be working with our friends at The LINQ to bring another showstopper to their property," said Bresnahan.

"We are incredibly excited about our partnership with Red Bull Global Rallycross and Andretti Sports Marketing," said Vice President and General Manager of The LINQ, Jon Gray. "The LINQ prides itself in pushing the envelope and creating new and enticing environments for all of our guests to enjoy and hosting the Red Bull Global Rallycross will create a phenomenal experience."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oad/location-for-rallycross-finale-confirmed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Darrah Has The Experience At Port Royal​*
It has been 10 years since the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series has been to Port Royal Speedway. One driver though has more recent experience at the track - Cody Darrah.

In 2009, the Red Lion, Pa.-native won one of the biggest races of his career - the Dream Race Extreme III at Port Royal. The then 19-year-old Darrah held off Greg Hodnett and battled Don Kreitz Jr., Adam Wilt and Todd Shaffer to win the $15,000, 40-lap event.

It was also at Port Royal the year before, in 2008, that Darrah won his third career sprint car feature.

This season, Darrah has two World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series wins with his Kasey Kahne Racing Ollie's Bargain Outlet team - one at Kings Speedway and another at Lernerville Speedway. He is seventh in the championship standings.

Donny Schatz is the most recent winner of an Outlaws event at the track in 2004. Schatz, the series points leader, has 26 wins on the season, including the last two.

Saturday's feature will have an earlier than normal start time. Hot laps are scheduled for 4:35 p.m. with the first heat races taking place at 5:30 p.m. Great seats are still available. For more information and to buy tickets, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com/Port-Royal-Speedway.

ABOUT THE TRACKS 
Port Royal Speedway is a semi-banked, 1/2-mile oval. The track record is 15.168 seconds set by Lucas Wolfe on July 5, 2014. For more information, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com/Port-Royal-Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2935-at-a-glance-darrah-has-the-experience-at-port-royal


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Romps From 14th At I-30 Speedway​*
It came down to a matter of inches, as Brian Brown rallied from 14th to nip Aaron Reutzel at the finish line in Thursday night's 27th annual COMP Cams Short Track Nationals presented by Hoosier Tires 25-lap preliminary feature at I-30 Speedway.

The dramatic finish put an exclamation point on a vintage STN night in which emotions ran high, and on at least a couple of occasion, boiled over.

And it was only Thursday night.

It seemed almost a certainty that Reutzel would nab his fourth win in as many tries atop the high-banked, quarter-mile oval this season.

But there was Brian Brown, the beneficiary of a pair of late two-car tangles. And "Blackjack" cashed-in in a big way, rallying from third on the green-white-checkered restart to beat Reutzel to the stripe by a foot at most. Dalton Davis crossed the stripe third to lock into Saturday's $15,000-to-win, $2,500-to-start STN championship finale.

"I really didn't think there was any way we could pull that off as far back as we started," the driver of the FVP/Casey's General Stores No. 21 Maxim said. "We don't usually do that well on quarter miles, but my guys gave me a great car and it made me look half way decent tonight."

While Brown started outside the seventh row, Reutzel outgunned pole starter Davis for the point at the drop of the green and paced the early rounds ahead of Davis and Brandon Hanks.

Just as Reutzel was reaching a gaggle of cars at the tail of the field, the race's first caution flew after nine laps when Minnesota's Ryan Bowers slipped off the top of turn one.

With open track, Reutzel took off in the BC Fundz No. 87 Triple-X with Jerrod Hull battling past Hanks for third by the midway point.

Running ninth with 15 laps down and still only seventh with five to go, Brown's fortunes turned for the good just as quickly as an apparent win came into question for Reutzel.

Brown gained a pair of positions to move up to fifth when Hanks and Kevin Swindell tangled in turn three while battling for fifth with two laps to go and then another pair to third when Hull and Tim Crawley got together in turn four, with the latter tangle resulting in an impromptu wrestling match much to the delight of the large crowd.

Set for a green-white-checkered run to the stripe, Brown rode the top of the track to perfection and precariously slipped the familiar No. 21 sprint car between Reutzel and the outer frontstretch wall in the mad dash to the line.

"I wasn't sure if I should try to go through there and risk wrecking it or not, but then I was almost alongside him so I was committed," Brown said.

Inches away from a fourth consecutive I-30 triumph, Reutzel settled for second. "I wanted to win, I was wanting to move up there but I knew I was a little too late."

Memphis-area darkhorse contender Davis brought his No. 12d machine across the stripe third to make the cut for his first STN finale.

Steering clear of the late race chaos, Ray Allen Kulhanek crossed the stripe fourth with Alex Sewell rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Brian Brown, Aaron Reutzel, Dalton Davis, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Alex Sewell, Cody Gardner, Shawn Dancer, Jason Barney, Sean McClelland, Eric Lutz, Ernie Ainsworth, Kevin Swindell, Zach Pringle, Morgan Turpen, Josh Baughman, Ryan Bowers, Brandon Hanks, Jerrod Hull, Tim Crawley, Seth Bergman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/brown-romps-from-14th-at-i-30-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Roars To STN Preliminary Score​*
Christopher Bell had been close to victory at I-30 Speedway before, only to come up one position short.

The 19-year-old from Norman, Okla., changed that on Friday night by topping the fast and furious, non-stop 25-lap feature that put the wraps on the second night of qualifying at the track's 27th annual COMP Cams Short Track Nationals presented by Hoosier Tires.

Although he started from the pole in Brandon Berryman's All Pro Auto Reconditioning No. 31b JR1 chassis, his 23rd overall victory of 2014 didn't come without a race-long battle with fellow Sooner State shoe Matt Covington, who paced the initial 16 laps.

"I had to work for that one," Bell said. "Matt drove a really good race, I was finally able to get a good run off of two to get him."

With the triumph, Bell locked himself into his third consecutive $15,000-to-win STN finale after earning runner-up honors over each of the past two years.

"We've been close here the last two years," Bell said. "This is a great track and it feels good to finally be in victory lane here."

Covington settled for runner-up honors in the T&L Foundry No. 95 Triple-X to secure a position in his second career STN finale and first since 2011, while West Memphis shoe A.G. Rains landed a berth in his seventh career STN main event with a career-best third-place STN preliminary finish aboard the ACME Racing No. 3.

With Bell and Glenpool's Covington earning the front row for the main event, Covington gunned into the lead at the outset.

While Covington working the lower half of the track for the most part, Bell moved in on the topside and began pressuring the Devil's Bowl Winter Nationals champion for the point after a handful of laps.

Dicing through traffic, Bell slipped by Covington in turn two on the ninth round only to have Covington battle back in front through turns three and four to retain command.

Bell kept the pressure on through traffic and finally made what proved to be the race-winning move coming off turn two on the 17th circuit.

The race was far from over though, as Covington kept Bell within striking distance and closed back to within a pair of car-lengths as the white flag flew.

Bell was steady on the final round, moving to the low side of turns three and four to preserve his third ASCS national your victory of the season by less than two car lengths.

With Covington settling for runner-up honors, Rains battled past 1997 STN champ Wayne Johnson for third just past the midway point and held the position to the end. Johnson was fourth with fellow Oklahoma City racer Joe Wood, Jr., rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Christopher Bell, Matt Covington, A.G. Rains, Wayne Johnson, Joe Wood Jr., Terry Gray, Gary Taylor, Tony Bruce Jr., Blake Hahn, Jerod Roller, Dusty Zomer, Johnny Herrera, A.J. Bruns, Shane Golobic, Jason Johnson, Charlie Louden, Glenn Styres, Kyle Bellm, Dale Wester, Marshall Skinner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bell-roars-to-stn-preliminary-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Sets The Pace For Renegade Sprints​*
Danny Smith bested 53 drivers during qualifying for Saturday night's Open Wheel Championship winged sprint car feature sanctioned by the Renegade Sprints.

Smith, who received a $500 bonus for setting quick time during qualifying, advanced through his heat race along with fast qualifiers Greg Wilson, Chad Kemenah, Danny Lasoski, Dale Blaney, Cole Duncan, Nathan Skaggs, Brady Bacon, Tyler Courtney and Jimmy Stinson.

Those 10 drivers made it into the dash on Saturday by virtue of their qualifying times and finishing in the top three of a heat race. The results of the dash, which pays $1,000 to the winner and at least $100 to all starters, will determine the first five rows of the $15,000-to-win feature.

Sheldon Haudenschild, Wilson, Bacon, Lasoski, Blaney and Tim Shaffer each won a heat race. Brandy Bower claimed the C main and Bill Balog was victorious in the B main.

Additionally, the top 20 drivers who didn't advance into Saturday's main event through heat race, C Main and B Main action on Friday will be eligible to compete in the $2,065-to-win Charlie McCann Memorial. That will be the first race on Saturday's schedule.

Non-winged sprint cars and modifieds will also be on Saturday night's card.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/smith-sets-the-pace-for-renegade-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Scores First Win And Schatz Clinches Title​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6612&YearID=43&StatType=Race+Results

The Pennsylvania Posse claimed victory over the Outlaws Saturday night at Port Royal Speedway as Kunkletown, Pa.-native Ryan Smith scored his first career World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory.

After an intense battle with series points leader Donny Schatz that lasted through the second half of the feature, Smith, 26, rolled his car into victory lane to roaring applause from the crowd and chants of 'Posse! Posse! Posse!'

"Yeah, I don't know what to say. We just beat the Outlaws!" said Smith, the 23rd different winner and sixth different first-time winner this season. "It's a team effort. To stand here when the Outlaws are here makes it that much better."

Smith started the feature, the first in a decade for the series at the track, in fourth and quickly took over the third spot from Schatz. After a lap-two caution and restart, Smith battled past Kerry Madsen, who led the first two laps, and set his sights on fellow Posse, Lucas Wolfe. Smith finally caught Wolfe on lap 16. The two drivers were side-by-side down the backstretch, into turns three and four and then onto the front stretch. As they dove into turn one, Smith made his move.

"I knew I had to get him quick," Smith said. "And I got to him there, the first time I got to him and I gave him a slide job."

Smith completed the pass as the two drivers entered onto the backstretch.

As Smith worked to build a lead in his No. 94 The Warko Group car through lapped traffic, Schatz started catching the young driver.

"I felt like I was fading," Smith said. "That win, I could see it, I could taste it and I felt like I was slowing down - and the track got slower in lapped traffic.

Schatz made one last run on Smith with two to go but it was not enough.

"I was watching the flag man there. Where's five to go? Where's five to go? And I didn't see it," Smith said. "Finally saw two to go and was looking for the mirror, waiting for somebody and we brought her home."

Schatz finished second while Daryn Pittman, Kerry Madsen and Cody Darrah rounded out the top-five.

Schatz, who cinched the points for the 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship Saturday night (with a trip to Charlotte for the World Finals, Schatz will be able to claim the title - his sixth career series championship) credited Smith and his team.

"I wish I could have had a chance to make a few more adjustments to the car," said Schatz, who won the last time the series was at the track in 2004. "The guys did a phenomenal job but (Smith) was a little bit better than we were. I got to him and he kept slipping off the bottom of one and two and I thought I'd be able to get by him there. We got in lapped traffic and I just caught one car wrong. I lost my run&#8230; I did everything I could and tonight, it wasn't good enough."

Wolfe, who took the qualifying quick time Saturday night, started on the feature pole after winning the dash. Kerry Madsen started on his outside. Madsen took over the lead on the start, holding off Wolfe through the first two laps. When the first and only caution flag of the night flew with two complete, Wolfe got the better restart and took over the lead - which he would hold until lap 17.

As Wolfe and Madsen faded back and the battle for the lead heated up between Smith and Schatz, Pittman was working his way through the field. After starting eighth, he had worked his way into the top-five by lap 20. In the closing laps he got around Madsen and then Wolfe on the bottom.

Pittman, who, unlike his fellow Outlaw competitors, has quite a bit of experience at Port Royal, said the track was in good condition Saturday night.

"I'll tell you what, I had a lot of fun, and I'll be honest, I don't typically have a lot of fun when I come here," said Pittman, the driver of the No. 9 Great Clips car. "This is a tough track for me and I haven't had a lot of success. I raced here a lot over the last four years and just kind of always struggled. That was a really fun A main, we had a really good car and I just could move around wherever."

Larson Marks Racing driver Shane Stewart was the KSE Hard Charger of the night after advancing eight positions in the feature in eighth.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action and closes out the 2014 season on Nov. 6, 7 and 8 at the World Finals at the Dirt Track at Charlotte.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...th-Wins-and-Schatz-Clinches-Championship.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Banks $15,000 At Atomic Speedway​*
Dale Blaney became the third different winner in as many races during the inaugural Renegade Sprints season, which wrapped up on Saturday with the $15,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships at Atomic Speedway.

Blaney took the lead approximately a quarter of the way through the 40-lap feature and he efficiently maneuvered around the three-eighths-mile track despite bouts with heavy traffic.

"We raced good all weekend," he said. "We had a great year. It was more than we could have imaged at the beginning of the year."

Danny Lasoski, who made his debut with Big Game Motorsports during the Open Wheel Championships, led the first segment before Blaney was able to get under him for the top spot. Lasoski maintained the runner-up position for the remainder of the race.

"Hats off to Blaney's team," he said. "They did a great job. My guys worked their tails off for me. I want to thank Tod Quiring for giving me this opportunity to drive the Big Game Treestands car. We did our best, but could only run second."

Greg Wilson - the most recent Renegade Sprints winner entering the weekend - advanced from ninth to third place. He held off Nathan Skaggs and polesitter Jimmy Stinson, who claimed the $1,000-to-win dash, in a spirited battle for the final spot on the podium.

"The race track was awesome last night and tonight," Wilson said. "I got beat by two of the baddest sons of guns that ever drove a sprint car. I want to thank all the people at Atomic Speedway and the Renegade Sprints for putting on the show."

Skaggs and Stinson finished with career bests of fourth and fifth place, respectively. Tyler Courtney placed sixth, Chad Kemenah was seventh and Friday's fast qualifier Danny Smith ended eighth.

Saturday kicked off with the 20-lap Charlie McCann Memorial, which Ian Madsen won after lining up on the inside of the sixth row. Madsen and Rob Chaney traded a handful of slide jobs in the closing laps before Madsen's late-race pass secured the victory.

Madsen then elected to forfeit his winnings of $2,065 for a provisional into the back of the Open Wheel Championships main event.

"I just had to redeem myself from last night," he said. "Thanks to the team for working hard today and getting a new car together. We didn't tow 12 hours out from Iowa just to sit and watch the feature race."

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Danny Lasoski, Greg Wilson, Nathan Skaggs, Jimmy Stinson, Tyler Courtney, Chad Kemenah, Danny Smith, Randy Hannagan, Brady Bacon, Todd Kane, Kory Crabtree, Kody Swanson, Ian Madsen, Bill Balog, Jac Haudenschild, Sheldon Haudenschild, Ron Blair, Danny Holtgraver, Ryan Broughton, Travis Philo, Ryan Myers, Mark Imler, Tim Shaffer, Cole Duncan, Bryan Nuckles.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/blaney-banks-15000-at-atomic-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daum Scores At Springfield, Parkinson Secures WAR Title​*
Zach Daum outran Aric Gentry and P.J. Grimes to take the WAR Series presented by Impact Signs, Awnings, and Wraps season finale on Saturday at Springfield Raceway. Taylor Walton and Tim Kent rounded out the top five.

Chris Parkinson was crowned the 2014 WAR Series champion.
Series director Andy Korte would like to thank all of the competitors and fans for a fantastic third season with the WAR Series presented by Impact Signs, Awnings, and Wraps.

"We have had an unbelievable season with tons of tough competition and huge car counts. Throughout the course of the season, we have had eighty-two different drivers compete with WAR. We have several exciting things happening for WAR in 2015, so please stay tuned!"

Please go to warsprints.com or join the WAR Facebook page at
https://www.facebook.com/groups/122872191163959/652477644870075/?notif_t=like to learn more about the WAR Series presented by Impact Signs, Awnings, and Wraps.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/27...t-springfield-parkinson-secures-season-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brett Hearn Powers To 11th Career Eastern States 200 Victory​*
Brett "the Jet" Hearn has been making a habit of winning at Orange County Fair Speedway. He picked up his 11 th career Eastern States Big Block Modified victory there Sunday, October 26, his third in a row.

"It takes a lot of people to make this happen," the Sussex, N.J. said in Victory Lane after Sunday's 200 lapper. "There's a lot of hard work, a lot of preparation goes into this thing and you come here on race day and try to put it all together."

Hearn made a clean sweep during Eastern States Weekend, fast timing Friday with a lap time of 20.763 and winning Saturday's 358-Modified feature race. He started Sunday's Super DIRTcar Series event on the pole, with Tim Hindley at the outside pole. At the green flag, Hearn took the lead, but it was Stewart Friesen, of Sprakers, N.Y., who cruised to second over Hindley.

Several cautions early in the race kept the leaders from picking up momentum, but Hearn was strong enough on every restart to maintain his position over Friesen. In lap 60, Bob McGannon went into the wall in turn four to bring the eighth caution of the race, and soon after the pits opened for mandatory pit stops.

Hearn pulled into pit road to fuel up, and most of the field followed him, either refueling as well or changing a tire. Jerry Higbie and Gary Edwards, Jr. 
inherited the front row and Higbie took the lead position off the lap-70 restart. Within 10 laps, Hearn had advanced to 16th place. Super DIRTcar Series point leader Billy Decker was running in 26th at lap 80 and Matt Sheppard, second in point standings, was in 13th.

Edwards soon started gaining ground on Higbie, and in lap 82 was at Higbie's back bumper. Edwards went for the pass in lap 83 to become the new race leader, but lost his position in lap 115 when he pulled off to make a pit stop.

In those 30 laps, Hearn, Sheppard and Decker had rapidly progressed through the field. By the lap 122 green flag, Sheppard and Hearn shared the front row and Decker restarted from fourth place.

At the restart, Hearn charged ahead of the field to reclaim the lead.

"The fact that I even beat him on an outside restart like that, I have to give Kevand Cross a lot of credit for taking the carburetor out today and making sure that thing took off like that on restarts. That was awesome.

I don't think anybody beat anybody off the outside today except off that one restart," Hearn said. "I just went and gave myself a little bit of room there, started on my line, and tried to stay off the right rear tire."

Hearn outlasted a number of cautions throughout the second half of the race, fending off challenges from Sheppard.

A hard-charging Sheppard, who struggled all weekend, starting the race in a backup car at the rear of the field, finished second.

"I had a great team for it. We started in the last row and we finished in the front row," Sheppard said. "I can't say enough about this whole team.

We had some trouble in the Consi, and we ended up going to a backup car.

The thing never even saw the race track until the start of the feature here tonight. It was just awesome, the guys really worked their tails off."

The hard work paid off, earning Sheppard enough to surpass Decker, who finished seventh, for the series point lead. Hindley finished third, Kenny Tremont finished fourth and Jimmy Phelps finished fifth.

The Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series is racing into its final rounds, a pair of 40-lap feature races at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C. World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track kicks off Thursday, Nov. 6, with practice and qualifying rounds for the Super DIRTcar Series, World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series and World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

The next two nights, Friday and Saturday, Nov. 7 and 8, all three premier series will take on the Charlotte clay oval. Champions in each series will be crowned Saturday, Nov. 8.

For more information and the latest updates about the Super DIRTcar Big Block Modified Series, clickwww.superdirtcarseries.com, follow @superDIRTcar on Twitter or "like" the DIRTcar Racing Facebook page at www.facebook.com/DIRTcar.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2014/10/28/brett-hearn-powers-to-11th-career-eastern-states-200-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*LeDuc Collects 10th Pro 4 Triumph​*
Kyle LeDuc scored his 1oth Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series Pro 4 victory of the year on Friday evening Lake Elsinore Motorsports Park.

For the first time in years, nearly every major Pro 4 driver in the sport was on the track at the same time. Greg Adler took led at the start of the event with LeDuc, Johnny Greaves, C.J. Greaves and Brian Deegan giving chase.

On lap two Carl Renezeder got truck by Deegan at turn two to move up to fifth and in the next corner, C.J. Greaves passed his dad to move into third.

On the next lap, Johnny Greaves then bicycled badly in the first corner, which allowed Renezeder to get past, while up ahead, C.J. Greaves was now right on LeDuc's tail. Things then temporarily settled a bit amongst the top five, though the pace was frantic. On lap six Adler's run in the lead finally ended as LeDuc muscled by in turn two to take over the lead.

In the next corning, Renezeder passed C.J. Greaves to get into third spot, while just ahead, Adler was hanging on right behind the new race leader. Back down the order, drivers were starting to stack up behind Johnny Greaves.

On lap eight Deegan got by the veteran at turn three, taking him back up to fifth spot.

Debris forced a full course caution at the end of the next lap and on the restart lap Johnny Greaves got back by Deegan coming out of turn four.

The next lap saw a mistake by Adler in turn one, and that dropped him back to fourth as both Renezeder and C.J. Greaves got by. One corner later and Adler was spinning, perhaps with some help. The incident also collected a few other drivers, including C.J. Greaves.

By the end of the lap LeDuc still led, but Renezeder was now second, with Johnny Greaves third, Deegan fourth and Rob MacCachren fifth. On lap 14 a stuck throttle helped Doug Fortin over-jump the big jump into turn two and he actually landed on the roof of Eric Barron's truck. Fortin quickly slid off, hit the outside wall and rolled over while Barron's radiator cap appeared to have been knocked off.

After a few laps of yellow flag running, Fortin's truck was righted and able to continue, albeit nearly a lap down. When racing resumed Johnny Greaves muscled by Renezeder at turn two to take over second spot on lap 18.

Renezeder tried to battle back but on the next lap he just got into the back of Johnny Greaves going up the same jump that had caught Fortin out, and he was sent sky high before slapping his front end hard down and rolling over and back onto his wheels.

This brought the full course yellow right back out, before a red flag was then unfurled. Renezeder was OK and racing finally resumed on lap 21, with the top five now made up of LeDuc, Johnny Greaves, Deegan, MacCachren and Barron. Barron looked to have jumped the restart, but it hardly mattered, as a mechanical failure then sidelined him as he exited turn two.

A near-spin out of turn two dropped Johnny Greaves to sixth on the same lap, and with Barron now out, it was Ricky Johnson who sat fifth. Johnny Greaves got Johnson on the final lap, and at the stripe, it was LeDuc out front to taking the win. Second went to Deegan, third was MacCachren, fourth was Adler and fifth was Johnny Greaves.

Other winners Friday included Hailie Deegan (modified kart), Jerett Brooks (Pro Lite), Dave Mason Jr. (Pro Buggy) and Carl Renezeder (Pro 2).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/leduc-collects-10th-pro-4-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Casa Nissan Sponsors ASCS El Paso Stop​*
The Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real rolls west for the final four nights of the 2014 season with stops in Texas, New Mexico, and Arizona.

Kicking off Nov. 7 at the El Paso Speedway Park, the Edge of Texas Dirt Track Nationals has found a title sponsor as Casa Nissan has stepped up to support the American Sprint Car Series, forming Casa Nissan Edge of Texas Dirt Track Nationals.

Based in El Paso, Texas since 1984, Casa Nissan services west Texas, southern New Mexico, and eastern Arizona with a lineup of new and used vehicles.

Along with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV, the Casa Nissan Edge of Texas Dirt Track Nationals will also feature a $500 to win X-Mods feature event.

The evening's list of classes rounds out with the Casa Nissan Legends of the Southwest.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/casa-nissan-sponsors-ascs-el-paso-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Car Rules For Chili Bowl Revealed​*
As teams ready for the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire, officials with the indoor midget racing have have released new guidelines pertaining to car appearance for the 2015 event.

Rules are borrowed from the United States Auto Club (USAC) and adapted to the spirit and intent of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire.

The rules read as follows:

- Right side cockpit body panels may be a maximum of thirty-six (36) inches high as measured from the bottom frame tube at rear motor plate and projected rearward twenty-three (23) inches with a minimum eight (8) inches vertical opening from the afore mentioned point forward, including side visor.

- Left side cockpit body panels may be a maximum of twenty-five (25) inches high as measured from the bottom frame tube at the motor plate and projected rearward twenty-three (23) inches.

- Side visors on roll cage will be limited to eight (8) inches tall.

- Panels attached to nerf bars will not be permitted.

- All paneling must not extend past edge of frame rails more than thickness of material.

- One (1") inch turnout allowed on all body and sail panel edges, except sun visor.

- The number of allowable wheels is restricted to two (2) front wheels and two (2) rear wheels on each car.

Use of anything other than a wheel and tire assembly is prohibited.

Any team failing to comply with the stated appearance rules will be subject to disqualification, and will be removed from the facility.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/new-car-rules-for-chili-bowl-revealed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*CMS To Honor Kinser During World Finals​*
The eighth annual World of Outlaws World Finals is a must-see event for dirt fans around the globe in its own right, but this Nov. 6-8, fans have an even bigger reason to attend the three-day dirt racing extravaganza.

Twenty-time World of Outlaws champion Steve Kinser will wrap up his full-time racing career and conclude his year-long "Salute to the King" tour.

Officials at The Dirt Track at Charlotte will hold a presentation for Kinser in the souvenir midway area at the track on Nov. 7 at 2:45 p.m. to mark the last event in his final full-time season with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. The event is open to the fans and will include a special dedication by Marcus Smith, the president and general manager of Charlotte Motor Speedway.

"Steve Kinser helped put sprint car racing on the map and he is a major part of the reason we are even able to put on this prestigious three-day event that has become a tradition for the dirt racing world," said Smith.

"With this presentation, we hope to let him know how much he means to not only all of us here in Charlotte, but also the thousands upon thousands of fans around the world who have cheered for him during his spectacular career."

In addition to the Friday afternoon event, that evening, the annual four-wide salute to the fans with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, World of Outlaws Late Model Series and the modifieds of the Super DIRTcar Series on the track will be dedicated to the "King of the Outlaws."

Kinser has had quite the career at The Dirt Track, having competed in 35 of the 36 World of Outlaws races at the lightning-fast, four-tenths-mile clay oval. His 450th career World of Outlaws A-Feature win in the fall of 2001 was his first at The Dirt Track. His second triumph at the track came during the inaugural World Finals in 2007. Kinser has earned 20 top-fives and 29 top-10s at the track.

One of the king's biggest fans is current team owner Tony Stewart.

"I never missed an Outlaw show in the area when I was growing up," said Stewart. "We waited for those nights like they were holidays. It was incredible watching Steve race with Sammy (Swindell) and Doug (Wolfgang).

He was our guy, being from Indiana, and when he won, it gave us all something to brag about. And he won a lot. A few years ago, when we had the chance to get him to drive for TSR (Tony Stewart Racing), it was like a dream come true.

When we got him on board, my goal was for him to drive for us for the remainder of his career. He's the best ever and I couldn't be more proud."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...harlotte-to-honor-kinser-during-world-finals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*PomCo To Help Motter Find Sponsorship​*
Dan Motter, owner of the Motter Equipment HE&M Saw Beltline Body Shop World of Outlaws sprint car team, has signed an exclusive agreement with PomCo Marketing to help secure additional sponsorship.

Jim Pomerenke, owner of Iowa-based Stepping Stone Genetics and his son, Joey, serial entrepreneur and founder of Scotch & Pretzels, an award-winning public relations firm based out of Los Angeles, have formed PomCo Marketing and are entering the world of motorsports.

"As business owners, Jim and I bonded over our shared understanding of running and owning our own businesses, and of course, our passion for sprint car racing," said Motter. "Recently when Jim and his son decided to form PomCo, we spent hours discussing how our relationship could be mutually beneficial and we're proud to say that PomCo will represent us in sponsorship and marketing initiatives and strategies for our race team."

"PomCo Marketing is thrilled to have the opportunity to represent Motter Motorsports," said Jim Pomerenke. "Working with a first class car owner like Dan Motter and a superb driver and person like Joey Saldana will be extremely rewarding and PomCo is excited to get started."

"We are fortunate to have HE&M Saw and Beltline Body Shop onboard as sponsors of our race team," continued Motter. "My relationship with Doug Harris, owner of HE&M Saw, is very similar to the friendship I have with Jim (Pomerenke).

Lonnie Olson with Beltline has been a friend of mine for decades.
"When I made the decision to return to World of Outlaws racing after a 15-year hiatus, it was a commitment that I took very seriously.

I want to win and I expect results as do driver Joey Saldana and every member of our team.

We have won seven races so far this season and Joey (Saldana) is the Outlaws' leading qualifier with 23 quick times. At times throughout this season we led the point standings.

"We have had a great season but we want to take our team to the next level and I feel PomCo can help us achieve that goal.

"We are focused on winning the World of Outlaws championship.

With the dedication of our existing sponsors and the excitement and enthusiasm we share with PomCo for our future, we can't wait to get the 2015 season started."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/pomco-to-help-motter-find-sponsorship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dominating Year For Schatz​*
When the checkered flag fell on the final night of the 2013 World Finals, just 14 points separated Donny Schatz from Daryn Pittman and his sixth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship.

It had become clear earlier that night that it would be mathematically impossible for Schatz to catch Pittman. Afterward, a dejected Schatz concluded, "That's the way it goes sometimes."

It was a moment that would set the stage for the season to come and challenge every series competitor to stop the momentum of a determined driver who now had something to prove. When the series rolled into Volusia Speedway Park for the DIRTcar Nationals in February, kicking off the 2014 season, the championship was not on anyone's mind.

What was on everyone's mind was the announcement that 20-time champion Steve Kinser, the "King of the Outlaws," would conclude full-time competition with the series at the end of the year. Kinser quickly proved he was not yet done, battling Pittman and winning on the third night of competition. It was the 577th victory of his career.

Volusia also gave Schatz a platform to make his case for 2014. He won on night No. 2 and finished third on Night 3. As the series headed to the west coast, the Kasey Kahne Racing teams looked to make their mark. Brad Sweet - the leading candidate for the 2014 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Award - won the season opener in Florida, and picked up victories at Tucson and Calistoga. His teammates were not far behind. Pittman won at Thunderbowl and Calistoga, where he also led a KKR sweep of the podium, and Cody Darrah picked up his first win of the season at Kings Speedway.

Pittman hit stride as the series took on the "Pennsylvania Posse" for the first time. After being bested by Stevie Smith at Lincoln Speedway, Pittman scored four wins in a row - both nights at Williams Grove, then east to Orange County Fair Speedway and New Egypt Speedway. At the time, Pittman's streak was the longest since Jason Meyers' five-win streak in 2011. It was not the last win streak of the season.

David Gravel began 2014 unsure of what was to come. By May, he had been signed California-based Roth Motorsports, which was in need of a full-time driver. Gravel did not disappoint, scoring a win in just his second run with the team on Night 2 at Eldora Speedway - which also served as a launching pad in 2014 for Shane Stewart and the inaugural season of his Larson Marks Racing team.

Stewart scored his first win with the team and the first win for Justin Marks and Kyle Larson as team owners the night before Gravel's win. Running a partial schedule, Stewart picked up two more wins - one in a non-points qualifier at Knoxville Raceway and another at Southern Oregon Speedway.

As Pittman's performance slowed through June, Schatz and Joey Saldana capitalized. In just his second season with Dan Motter and the Motter Equipment 71m, Saldana racked up three wins by the beginning of June. The Upper Midwest was good to him to start the month. He won at I-80 Speedway and Jackson Speedway and with five wins, Saldana was in the hunt for the championship.

Another driver with the championship in his sights was Paul McMahan, who may not have had the wins of some of his competitors in 2014 but had consistency rivaled by few. In what McMahan described as one of the biggest victories of his career, he won the Brad Doty Classic at Limaland Motorsports Park in early July.

"This means the world to me," McMahan said in Victory Lane. "Brad Doty is my hero. I've come here many times and never been able to get a win. This takes every win I've ever won away and this is right up top."

When the Outlaws returned to Eldora Speedway in July for the King's Royal, the event would be defined by victories for a legend and one of the stars of the sport. Three-time champion Sammy Swindell, who had one other win in 2014, held off pole sitter Tim Shaffer to take home the victory in the Knight Before the King's Royal.

With his retirement from sprint car racing announced just over a month later, it would be his last World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory. The win was the 294th of Swindell's career, solidly cementing him as the second-winningest driver in Outlaws history.

The next night at Eldora, Kerry Madsen - who had previous wins at the track but had come short in previous King's Royal attempts - won the race that he had so long coveted. As he climbed from his car, Madsen was nearly speechless.

"I want to thank Eldora Speedway for letting me be part of this fantastic race," Madsen told the Eldora crowd. "I moved over from Australia and this is pretty much the race that hooked me on American racing."

Enter Schatz.

With the "Month of Money" underway, Schatz and his Tony Stewart Racing team were ready to hit their stride. At the beginning of July, Schatz already had eight wins under his belt. He swept the WoO events in Canada - taking home wins at Autodrome Drummond, Cornwall Motor Speedway, Ohsweken Speedway and Castrol Raceway Park ... five wins in all. Schatz was the first Outlaw driver ever to sweep the Canadian events.

As the series headed back to Knoxville, Iowa, for the biggest event of the season, the Knoxville Nationals, Schatz and his team had 12 wins and eight straight podium finishes. Madsen led the points early for the Knoxville championship, but Schatz came around and on the last night, the only thing that stood between him and his eighth Knoxville Nationals win was Brian Brown.

For the third straight year, he and Brown did battle - exchanging the lead and attempting to deny the other one the win. Ultimately, it was Schatz who hoisted the trophy in Victory Lane.

"It's unbelievable. It feels unreal, like it's not happening," Schatz said after the win. He was not done. He won the next race at Junction Motor Speedway in Nebraska and then, beginning at Nodak Speedway, started what would become a six-race winning streak. From Aug. 17 to Sept. 1, through two countries and two states, Schatz racked up win after win.

When Shane Stewart ended Schatz's streak at Willamette Speedway on Sept. 2, Schatz had 20 victories, an 18-race podium streak and a 215-point lead in the championship race.

The dominance of Donny Schatz did not stop breakthrough performances throughout the season, which featured 23 different winners and six first-time winners. Carson Macedo and Jonathan Allard had wins at the Gold Cup Race of Champions at Silver Dollar Speedway. Greg Hodnett and Lance Dewease topped the Outlaws at Williams Grove Speedway during Summer Nationals. Young guns Christopher Bell, Shane Stewart and Rico Abreu all scored wins. And 26-year-old Ryan Smith welcomed the Outlaws back to Port Royal Speedway after a decade away by taking home his first-ever Outlaws win.

Perhaps no first-time win was more incredible, though, than Roger Crockett's at I-94 Speedway in late June. After battling past Sweet and leading much of the feature, in Turn 2 on the last lap, Crockett's right-rear tire let go. As Sweet tried to catch up, Crockett limped the car down the backstretch, through turns three and four, and claimed his first-ever World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory.

The milestones of 2014 were many and made the season one for the record book. There were just two rainouts all year, completing an incredible 98 percent of events. The top six in the championship standings surpassed the total for the most points ever earned in a single season (the past record was 11,236, set by Kinser in 1991). Schatz became the first driver since Kinser in 2002 and 2003 to score back-to-back 20-win seasons.

Madsen had the closest finish in series history, besting Kyle Hirst at Antioch Speedway by just .005 seconds. Two of the greatest drivers the sport has known - Kinser and Swindell - retired from full-time competition.

With just this week's World Finals in Charlotte, N.C., remaining on the 2014 schedule, the successes of the season are in focus. Defending champion Pittman had 13 wins, the winningest season of his career, and sealed a second-place finish in the points. McMahan, too, set a single-season win record for himself with five victories and maintained a consistency almost unrivaled, finishing the season in third with his CJB Motorsports team.

Madsen had a break-out season, adding six wins to his career total and racking up some of the most coveted trophies on the schedule - the Kings Royal and Ironman 55. And with seven wins, Saldana showed the strength of his Motter Equipment team.

As others surged through the season and then faded, Donny Schatz maintained the consistency of a driver with a championship in his sights ... 26 wins, 62 top fives, 79 top 10s and eight quick times. 2014 will go down as one of the best seasons of Schatz's career. He became the third-winningest driver in series history, surpassing Mark Kinser, and had the most single-season wins of his career.

The disappointment of 2013 is now a distant memory. Schatz needs only to take a trip to Charlotte for The World Finals and sign in to claim his sixth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship.

Join co-hosts Kendra Jacobs and Steve Post for "Winged Nation" today at 12 p.m. (ET), streamed exclusively at MRN.com, for a preview of this week's World Finals in Charlotte.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2014/11/Dominating-Year-for-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Start To 2015 Dirt Season In Florida​*
The 2015 DIRTcar Racing season will get off to a hot start this winter with Speedweeks action in four divisions spread among five dirt tracks and two months.

The traditional stretch of early-season racing begins in late January with Winternationals and culminates with the DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment in mid-February.

*DIRTcar UMP Modifieds*

The DIRTcar UMP Modifieds kick off Speedweeks with the Winternationals at East Bay Raceway in Gibsonton, Fla., Jan. 29 to 31. The series then makes stops at Bubba Raceway Park and Volusia Speedway Park for 15 total nights of racing.

- Jan. 29-31 - Winternationals, East Bay Raceway, Gibsonton, Fla.

- Feb. 5 and 6 - Bubba Raceway Park, Ocala, Fla.

- Feb. 7 and 8 - North Florida Speedway, Lake City, Fla.

- Feb. 10-17 - DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit, plus the Gator Championship, Volusia Speedway Park, Barberville, Fla.

*World of Outlaws Late Model Series and DIRTcar Late Models*
For 12 nights at tracks in Georgia and Florida, the DIRTcar Late Models and the World of Outlaws Late Model Series compete during Speedweeks.

- Feb. 6 and 7 &#150;Winter Freeze, Screven Motorsports Park, Sylvania, Ga.
- Feb. 8 &#150; North Florida Speedway, Lake City, Fla.

- Feb. 13-15 &#150; Winter Nationals, Bubba Raceway Park, Ocala, Fla.

- Feb. 16-21 &#150; DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit, Barberville, Fla.

*World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series and UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions*

Joining the modifieds and late models during Speedweeks are the sprint cars of the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series and the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions. The two series make stops at Volusia Speedway Park and Bubba's Raceway Park.

- Feb. 5-7 &#150; Winter Nationals, Bubba Raceway Park, Ocala, Fla. (All Star)

- Feb. 11-13 &#150; DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit, Volusia Speedway Park, Barberville, Fla. (All Star)

- Feb. 13-15 &#150; DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit, Volusia Speedway Park, Barberville, Fla. (WoO Sprint Cars)

*Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modifieds*

The Super DIRTcar Series Big Block Modifieds take on Volusia during DIRTcar Nationals Feb. 18-21 with a $5,000-to-win feature on the final night.
- Feb. 18-21 &#150; DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit, Volusia Speedway Park, Barberville, Fla.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/busy-start-to-2015-dirt-season-in-florida/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Rides The High Side In Charlotte​*
Stewart Friesen picked up where he left off during last year's Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals with a dominant performance during Friday night's Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified race at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

Friesen started ninth and made quick work of the field, finding the cushion early in the 40-lap feature and storming his way to the front.

Friesen took the lead from Matt Sheppard on lap 20 and stormed away to his 28th feature victory of the season and 23rd in the modified division.

It was also his second victory in three starts at the four-tenths-mile track across Highway 29 from Charlotte Motor Speedway. A sold-out crowd of more than 15,000 were on hand for the opening night of the eighth annual World Finals.

While Friesen, who won the Syracuse 200 last month, put on a clinic in front of the field, Brett Hearn raced home in second position with Sheppard, Duane Howard and Tyler Dippel rounding out the top five.

"What a race car," said Friesen, who banked $8,000. "It was a hell of a motor. My crew takes a week off to get us here and they really do a great job getting us here. This track changes so much, and it is so different from what we are used to in the Northeast&#8230;Whenever you get up there on the top and beat the walls off of it, it is a lot of fun."

Hearn put himself in position to challenge Sheppard and ninth-place finisher Billy Decker, who entered the night leading the points, for the series title during Saturday's finale.

"I thought we had the 9h (Sheppard) sized up until the black car came around the top and I thought, 'Oh there he goes,'" Hearn said. "He (Friesen) always seems to find that top line before we do and the next thing I knew we were racing for second."

Sheppard finished third and takes a 20-point lead into the final night of the season.

"We had a pretty good car tonight. I went with a softer tire than the guys in front of me and it showed. It died about half way through. The race was a little bit too long for me."

*The finish:*
Stewart Friesen, Brett Hearn, Matt Sheppard, Duane Howard, Tyler Dippel, Matt Billings, Jimmy Phelps, Ryan Godown, Billy Decker, Erick Rudolph, Danny Johnson, Carey Terrance, Peter Britten, Justin Haers, Kenny Tremont Jr., Larry Wight, Billy VanInwegen, Mat Williamson, Pat Ward, Doug Manmiller, Rick Laubach, Keith Flach, Brian Swartzlander, Gary Tomkins, Matt DeLorenzo, Billy Pauch, Tim McCreadie, Tyler Siri.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/friesen-rides-the-high-side-in-charlotte/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Tops Madden In World Finals Thriller​*
Darrell Lanigan only led one lap during Friday's Bad Boy Buggies World Finals World of Outlaws Late Model Series feature at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.
Luckily for him it was the last one.

Lanigan drove from third on lap 48 to nip race-long leader Chris Madden at the checkered flag to score his 17th series victory of the year, extending his own single-season win record in the process.

Madden started the race in second and took the lead from polesitter Dennis Erb Jr. on the second lap. Using the low line, Madden first fought off a challenge from 10th-starting Jason Feger. Feger used the high line to charge to the front, but his charge was slowed when Chase Junghans slowed in turn two to bring out the caution flag.

The field restarted and Madden held the lead, but the caution flag waved again on lap 13 when Feger suddenly slowed. Madden again held the lead during the following restart, but behind him Lanigan was slowly starting to move forward after taking over third from Scott Bloomquist.

Using a big run on the high side on lap 19, Lanigan was able to overtake Jimmy Owens for second. He then began to chase down Madden. Lanigan used the top side to build momentum while Madden hugged the bottom grove as the two battled over the top spot.

The caution flag waved for Chub Frank slowing on the front stretch on lap 26, allowing both Madden and Lanigan to catch their respective breaths. Madden held the lead on the restart, but Lanigan got a big run on Madden on lap 30 in turn two. Madden moved up the track to block Lanigan's advance, slowing Lanigan's momentum in the process.

Madden was beginning to build his lead over Lanigan, but he began to encounter lap traffic. Disaster nearly struck for Madden on lap 36 when he got together with Frank in turn two. The contact killed Madden's momentum and nearly cost him the lead, but Frank slowed to a stop on the backstretch to bring out a caution flag.

Madden again snuck away when the green flag waved again, but Lanigan was right there looking to challenge. He took a shot at Madden on laps 39 and 41 out of turn two, but Madden blocked both advances.

It looked like Lanigan had used up his tires as Owens slipped past Lanigan for second with four laps left. Up at the front Madden suddenly found himself stuck behind the slower car of Frank again. Owens was in Madden's tire tracks, but Lanigan returned to the top side and got a huge run on both drivers.

Lanigan got by Owens to take second back on lap 48, then got alongside Madden on the outside as they raced under the white flag. The two stayed side-by-side during the final lap, with Lanigan edging Madden at the finish line by just .088 of a second to pick up the victory.

"Unbelievable," Lanigan said in victory lane. "We were a little hard on tires and I knew I needed to stay up on that top to keep my stuff going. Actually I didn't know it was the last lap. Unbelievable car.

"I want to thank everybody in the stands. I hope we put a show on for you guys. I'm telling you I drove my butt off," Lanigan said.

Madden was visibly frustrated following his second-place finish at the four-tenths-mile dirt oval Friday night.

"The race track got one lane on us there and leading is definitely not the place to be in lap traffic," Madden said. "It opened up door for those guys to choose another line and we got beat."

Bloomquist finished third, followed by Owens and Erb.

Heat races were won by Erb, Bloomquist, Jonathan Davenport, Lanigan, Owens and Madden. Steve Francis, Chase Junghans and Bub McCool won the three B mains.

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Chris Madden, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Dennis Erb Jr., Don O'Neal, Eric Wells, Tim McCreadie, Dale McDowell, Bub McCool, Casey Roberts, Josh Richards, Billy Moyer, Steve Francis, Donny Schatz, Jared Landers, Rick Eckert, Mason Zeigler, Chase Junghans, Frank Heckenast Jr., Morgan Bagley, Shane Clanton, Chub Frank, Boom Briggs, Jonathan Davenport, James Rice, Austin Hubbard, Jason Feger, Clint Smith.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...lanigan-tops-madden-in-world-finals-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*'The Doctor' Is In At Charlotte​*
The veteran got the best of the kid.

Danny Johnson and 14-year-old Tyler Dippel traded the lead multiple times during the final 10 laps of Saturday night's Super DIRTcar Series portion of the eighth annual Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, but Dippel made a mistake with a little more than two laps remaining and Johnson stormed past to earn his fifth victory of the season and the 77th of his legendary career.

Meanwhile, Billy Decker finished fourth to capture the Super DIRT Car Series championship by six points over Matt Sheppard, who finished 10th.

Dippel held the lead as the duo entered turn four to complete lap 38 of the 40-lap event on the four-tenths-mile oval, but bounced his No. 1t off the outside wall, allowing Johnson and Brett Hearn to speed past.

"The Doctor" held off Hearn to earn $8,000 for his first victory at The Dirt Track as a sold-out crowd of more than 15,000 cheered its approval.

"It is awesome to finally get to victory lane at Charlotte," Johnson said. "I am excited for my team. It is a great accomplishment.

"I had a great working car," he continued. "I chose the bottom at the start and it probably wasn't the right thing to do, but I don't like that top. Bad things happen to you up there and you run into that wall. I feel safer down on the bottom."

Hearn, who entered the race with a chance to win the championship, finished second.

We knew we had to have a little bit of luck besides performance and we got the performance, but we didn't have the luck. We got a pair of second-place finishes.

Stewart Friesen finished third with Decker and Dippel rounding out the top five.
"We came here to win the race, but, man, this feels sweet," said Decker.

*The finish:*
Danny Johnson, Brett Hearn, Stewart Friesen, Billy Decker, Tyler Dippel, Duane Howard, Tim McCreadie, Billy Pauch, Erick Rudolph, Matt Sheppard, Jimmy Phelps, Justin Haers, Kenny Tremont Jr., Mat Williamson, Pat Ward, Billy VanInwegen, Matt Billings, Keith Flach, Carey Terrance, Larry Wight, Rich Scagliotta, Matt DeLorenzo, Brian Swartzlander, Neal Williams, Rick Laubach, Ryan Godown, Doug Manmiller, Gary Tomkins, Peter Britten.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/the-doctor-is-in-at-charlotte/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daring Pass Lifts Owens To Victory​*
Jimmy Owens made a daring three-wide pass for the lead and romped to his third World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season during Saturday night's eighth annual Bad Boy Buggies World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

The three-time Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series champion was chasing leader Tim McCreadie as the leaders worked lapped traffic on lap 33 of the 50-lap race on the four-tenths-mile oval when Owens powered his No. 20 to the very bottom of the race track as he and McCreadie split the lapped car of Austin Hubbard.

As the sold-out crowd jumped to its feet, Owens came out the other side with the lead and paced the remainder of the distance for his 10th career WoO LMS victory, worth $12,000. It was Owens' 15th overall dirt late model victory this season.

"To finish out the year with the win, it has been an exceptional year," Owens said. "We made a few mistakes this year and had some ups and downs. It is awesome to finish the year with a win in front of this big crowd."
McCreadie finished second in a new Rocket late model.

"This is the first weekend for this car," McCreadie said. "It is a little bit different than what we have been running. It is really smooth and it is a package that we are used to running. That was a lot of fun and it was a helluva race."

Scott Bloomquist started from the pole and finished third with Billy Moyer and Friday night winner Darrell Lanigan rounding out the top five.

World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz finished ninth.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Owens, Tim McCreadie, Scott Bloomquist, Billy Moyer, Darrell Lanigan, Bub McCool, Dale McDowell, Chris Madden, Donny Schatz, Rick Eckert, James Rice, josh Richards, Jason Feger, Ryan Gustin, Chub Frank, Billy Moyer Jr., Denis Erb Jr., Chase Junghans, Morgan Bagley, Ricky Thornton Jr., Boom Briggs, Eric Wells, Frank Heckenast Jr., John Blankenship, Shane Clanton, Austin Hubbars, Clint Smith, Jared Landers, Mason Zeigler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/daring-pass-lifts-owens-to-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kyle Larson Returning To His Dirt Roots​*
Kyle Larson will return to his dirt roots following the conclusion of the NASCAR season by entering three major dirt track events.

Chip Ganassi Racing confirmed Thursday evening that they will allow the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series rookie to compete in the Turkey Night Grand Prix at Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway on Nov. 27. He will also enter the Chili Bowl Midget Nationals in Tulsa, Okla., and the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Arizona's Cocopah Speedway in January.

Larson will drive a Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian midget in the Turkey Night Grand Prix and Chili Bowl Midget Nationals. For the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown Larson will drive the car he co-owns with Justin Marks, the No. 2 Larson Marks Racing 410 sprint car.

The 22-year-old California native has been absent from the dirt racing scene since running the Chili Bowl Midget Nationals last January.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ascar/kyle-larson-returing-to-his-dirt-roots/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Charlotte Grandstands Named After Kinser​*
In honor of The King of the Outlaws' final event of his legendary full-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series career, officials at Charlotte Motor Speedway on Friday named the grandstands at The Dirt Track at Charlotte the Steve Kinser Grandstands.

"We really appreciate you and everything you've done for the sport," Charlotte Motor Speedway President and General Manager Marcus Smith said during the grandstand dedication. "Steve Kinser is up there with names like Richard Petty, John Force and Dale Earnhardt. We had to think of something really big to really call out how special of a guy you are to the world of motorsports and especially racing on dirt. There's no trophy big enough, so when somebody suggested we named a grandstand after him, we had to do it."

During his renowned career, which included 20 World of Outlaws championships, Kinser competed in 35 of the 36 World of Outlaws races at Charlotte's lightning-fast, four-tenths-mile clay oval. His 450th career World of Outlaws A-Feature win in the fall of 2001 was his first at The Dirt Track. His second triumph at the track came during the inaugural World Finals in 2007. Kinser has earned 20 top-fives and 29 top-10s at the track.

"That's quite an honor," Kinser said of the grandstand dedication. "Stuff like that really means a lot. That's the biggest yet - the biggest name and one of the biggest grandstands that we've ever put up."

The presentation preceded Friday night's on-track action for the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals, which will be highlighted by feature races for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, World of Outlaws Late Model Series and the Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Charlotte-Grandstands-Named-after-Kinser.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Wins Night 1 At Charlotte​*
In front of a packed house at Friday night's Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals at the Dirt Track at Charlotte, Rico Abreu tried to hold off an insurgent Daryn Pittman, but the past champion's push proved too much for the young driver.

With seven to go, Pittman got around the 22-year-old Abreu and scored his 14th World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"Hats off to my crew. (Crew Chief) Kale Kahne - he's just been working really hard to try to get us that next little step that we need to win more races and win races from not on the front row," said Pittman who started the A main in sixth. "We've been creeping up on it. We had a really good car."

"(Crew members) Kale, Kolten and David - I just couldn't do it without them&#8230;. I'm only as good as the people around me and I've got some of the best. It's just a lot of fun to come out here and try to finish the year off on a good note."

Pittman entered the night with the quick time award under his belt, but after the dash inversion left him in eighth, he set to work. In the Dash he advanced his No. 9 Great Clips car up to sixth. When the green flag fell on the feature, Pittman quickly advanced through the field, challenging for third by lap two. He eventually passed Terry McCarl for the position on lap seven.

Working the low-side of the track, Pittman got around Danny Lasoski following a mid-race restart and quickly reeled in Abreu, who worked the high side of the track much of the night.

As the two drivers rounded the .4 mile oval into turns three and four with just eight laps to go, Pittman rode the bottom and was able to take over the lead from Abreu on the front stretch.

Even as the race extended beyond the scheduled distance due to a late race caution, Pittman was never seriously challenged for the lead again.

Pittman said by the end of the night that he and his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb crew were surprised by the track conditions.

"Everybody was pretty much banking that it was going to lay rubber and went with harder tires, and we went with harder tires also and it just didn't lay rubber," said Pittman, an Owasso, Okla. native. "Hats off to the track crew for this to run this many cars and this many laps, and start when the sun was up and they never touched the track and they never went out and did any track prep at all."

Pittman maintained his second place position in the championship standings.

Abreu, who is making his first appearance at the Dirt Track at Charlotte this weekend, started on the front row with polesitter McCarl. Before the field could make a full lap, Abreu had charged to the lead in his No. 24R Abreu Vineyards car. Through lapped traffic, Abreu held off challenges from Lasoski and then Pittman.

Ultimately though, Pittman proved too strong. Abreu finished the night in second.

"The bottom just got really clean there at the end and I knew (Pittman) was going to be there at some point, I just wasn't sure when," Abreu said. "I was trying to watch and judge off of lap cars. I thought I did really good running in lap traffic&#8230; I thought I had a really good car tonight. I felt like I just needed to make some better decisions just judging cars.

Abreu said a season of success, good equipment and his strong faith in his crew members has given him the confidence to come into a place like Charlotte with no-experience and finish on the podium. 
"I'm so confident in my cars this year so I feel like everywhere we go we've got a good baseline and we just roll out of the trailer good," said Abreu, who has one World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series win this season. "I'm looking forward to tomorrow night&#8230; obviously this race wasn't won from the front row so if you've got a good car you're going to go to the front."

Brad Sweet, Pittman's Kasey Kahne Racing teammate, had one of the more impressive performances of the night. After a heat race run that left him outside of the transfer, Sweet raced his No. 49 Surepoint Medical car into the A main from the Last Chance Showdown and took home a podium finish.

After starting in 12th, Sweet was able to use the high line on the track to gain the spots he needed to advance through the field. Through restart after restart, Sweet was able to make strong runs off of turns one and two onto the backstretch that gave him the momentum he needed. In the closing laps it helped propel him past Danny Lasoski, who spent the whole night up front, and put him in position to battle Abreu for the second spot.

On the final lap Sweet tried to get around Abreu for second, but Abreu closed the door.

"Yeah, we'll take (third)," Sweet said. "Hats off to my guys. They gave me a great car. You can't run that close to the wall without a good racecar. I made a lot of mistakes and I still ran third. That just shows you how good our car was."

"I've got to thank my guys - Mike Carber is my new crew chief, so it was nice to come out here and run top-three. We've got a new guy, Austin, and George has been with us all year long. It just shows with Daryn winning and us running third, (Kasey Kahne Racing is) real strong."

David Gravel was the KSE Hard Charger recipient of the night. After being forced to use a provisional to start the feature, Gravel advanced 16 positions to finish in ninth.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series returns to action on Saturday night at The Dirt Track at Charlotte for the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals, the final race of the season.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2014/11/Pittman-Wins-at-Charlotte.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Wins With The Outlaws​*
The 2014 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season went out with a bang on the final night of the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte as the series saw a first-time winner in Victory Lane, crowned a new champion and said goodbye to a legend.

In front of a sold out crowd, Brian Brown out-battled the Outlaws and held off challenges from Daryn Pittman and Stevie Smith to score his first ever series win. It was a long time coming for the Grain Valley, Mo.-native.

"I'll tell you what, to win your first one, there's nothing better than winning in front of 30,000 of your friends, is there?" Brown said in victory lane. "These guys, I think, take these Outlaw wins for granted. We've tried a lot and we've run up a lot of second place finishes. I thought there, I maybe gave that one away. I don't really know what I did wrong but Daryn got going there and we buckled back down. I said, 'you know what? I'm going to give it all I've got here.' I'm going to put it in the fence or maybe try to win this."

Brown started the feature on the pole in his No. 21 FVP car with Pittman, who won the previous night at World Finals, next to him. When the green flag fell, the two staked their positions on track - Brown to the top, Pittman to the bottom.

As the field came around for lap eight, Donny Schatz, who started sixth, was battling Kerry Madsen for fourth when the two made contact that left Schatz stopped against the turn three wall. Schatz restarted in 25th after the caution.

While Pittman and Brown continued their battle for the lead, Smith took over the third position from Madsen.

As the laps wound down, the top-two caught lapped traffic, giving Pittman the opportunity he needed.

"We were right with him and really need to get to traffic for my line to take over," Pittman said. "He was definitely quicker than me on the top of one and two, I felt like I could gain on him in three and four. It worked out perfect. I stayed right with him and I got to lapped traffic and he opened the door up just enough that I could get by him."

Just as Pittman took the lead in his No. 9 Great Clips car, a caution came out. Pittman saw this as an opportunity for him in the closing laps. Ultimately though, Pittman said it was his undoing.

"The main thing I knew I had to do was to get going on that restart and not spin my tires and try to get a good run on Daryn," Brown said. "I just wasn't sure what he was going to do there. I didn't know where he was running, so I thought he may peel off the bottom and give me the top. He did that, and that's probably the best top I hit in one and two the whole race, and it made it work."

As Pittman got bottled up and slid back, Smith, who had been running third much of the night in his No. 51S Miller Chevrolet car, moved into second and set his sights on Brown. The two drivers battled through the closing laps with Brown holding the lead. As the drivers hit the front stretch with the checkered flag in the air, Smith drag raced Brown back to the line, but came up short.

"It's been a lot of fun and congratulations to (Brown)," Smith said. "He did a really nice job here and this win. He's been running fast all year. We're glad to get second. We would have loved to beat him on that last lap - I just couldn't get it done."

Pittman, who finished the night in third, said he probably should have moved to the top.

"I knew it was faster up there but just thought I could run the line that I've been running all night and hold him off," Pittman said. "Especially out in clean air I thought it would make a big difference but it just wasn't enough. So congrats to Brian. At the end of the day this is a great weekend for this team."

In addition to taking home his ever Outlaws win, Brown became the 24th different and seventh first-time winner of the season.

While Schatz had the championship locked up at Port Royal Speedway two weeks ago, his charge back into Saturday night's feature further cemented how his team was able to be so dominant all season.

After rising as high as fifth, Schatz fell back to 25th after his spin and subsequent caution. In the succeeding laps he picked up position after position, moving back into the top-five by lap 21. After mixing it up on the restart with three to go, Schatz moved into fourth and stayed there.

"When you drive for one of the best car owners in the sport and the best guys in the pit area, you never give up on them," Schatz said at the end of the night. "I had no choice. It's not in the cards to quit. We weren't happy having to go to the back but it is what we were dealt and I made the best of it."

After a disappointing end to 2013, Schatz was a man on a mission in 2014, determined not to let the mistakes of the previous year derail another shot at the title. He ultimately compiled 26 wins, the most of any single season in his career, 63 top-fives, 80 top-tens and eight quick time awards.

At the end of Saturday night, Schatz was finally able to hoist the 2014 championship trophy above his head and salute his whole STP / Armor All team.

"Hats off to the whole STP team. They put us in this position where we came here and we didn't have to race for the win to win the championship but that doesn't change how we race and tonight proves it.

"It was a great year winning wise but when you sit there and look at the stats of this car, it wasn't in the work area but twice all year and it was last night and tonight, that's just tremendous. It's what these STP guys do. They're just phenomenal at their jobs - they don't let anything undone."

The night also marked the end of an era for the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series as 20-time champion and 577-time winner Steve Kinser concluded his Salute to the King Tour and his tenure as a full-time touring driver with the series.

After pacing the four-wide salute before the start of the feature, Kinser took the checkered flag in 23rd.

Kinser's Tony Stewart Racing teammate Schatz summed it up after being crowned champion.

"Tonight's a sad night to have the last, final night of Steve Kinser full-time," Schatz said. "It's been an honor and a privilege to be able to watch him, as a child racing and then grow up and race next to him - be his teammate, have arguments with him, have a few drinks with him and enjoy it&#8230; Just an honor to be a part of it. It's going to be different when we get to the next race in a couple of months and he's not there."











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2014/11/Brown-Captures-First-Outlaws-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Wants To Give Pavement A Try​*
Rico Abreu has made a living winning races on dirt tracks, but he couldn't help but smile when asked on Friday if he wants to try out stock-car racing on pavement.

Abreu, a 22-year-old St. Helena, Calif. native, finished second in Friday's World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Bad Boy Buggies World Finals feature at The Dirt Track at Charlotte. He's raced midgets, 360 sprints, 410 sprints, non-winged 410 sprints, micros and outlaw karts this season with considerable success.

Abreu has never driven a stock car, but look for that to change when 2015 rolls around.

"I'm looking at maybe running some K&N Pro Series East races," Abreu told SPEED SPORT. "Hopefully, I can get in another car and knock another car off my 'bucket list.' I've gotten to run so many different cars this year, it's been fun.

"Next year, I'd like to run more different ones. I'd like to run a (USAC) Silver Crown car next year. I got the opportunity to run a Micro earlier. I've gotten in all these different cars, and it's been really enjoyable to see how different they are to a sprint car or a midget. It's been fun and I think it's helped out my experience a lot."

While his schedule won't be finalized until January, Abreu said he looks forward to racing on a paved oval track at some point in the near future. He's discussed his options with some K&N teams but hasn't yet locked down a ride. As for how he'd feel getting behind the wheel on a new surface?

"It would be cool," Abreu said. "Hopefully I can get comfortable. I don't think I'd give it 100 percent if I wasn't comfortable, so as long as I'm comfortable I think I can be just as good as I am in (sprint) cars."

While his slate of races isn't finalized, don't expect Abreu to race the full World of Outlaws tour next year. Many believe he could take the series by storm if he ran a full schedule, as evidenced by his second-place run at Charlotte in his first race at the track.

Abreu isn't in the business of chasing an Outlaw championship, though - at least not yet. He has other plans.

"I don't think I'd really want to run the whole Outlaw tour," Abreu told SPEED SPORT. "I'd want to run more of a true 'outlaw' tour, where I get to run all these different cars, go to all these different tracks and see all these different fans. Non-winged (sprint-car) fans don't really go to winged races. I'd like to be able to see all these different race tracks."

Abreu also wouldn't rule out driving Indy cars if he got the chance.
"Definitely, I wouldn't turn anything away," Abreu said. "If I got the right opportunity, I'd take it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/abreu-wants-to-give-pavement-a-try/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Pulls Oval Nationals Sweep​*
Robert Ballou took home $20,000 for his impressive drive on Saturday en route to sweeping the Perris Auto Speedway AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series Budweiser Oval Nationals presented by All Coast Construction.

The Rocklin, California native came on the second half of the race after a losing a few spots early to close out the biggest win of his career, making it five for the season and the ninth of his career.

"This is just a testament to our perseverance. We were as low as we could be earlier this season, but we kept at it and hit our stride and have put together the best stretch of races we've ever had. This track has never been kind to me, but we had the thing great the last half of the race. I have to thank Derrick Bye for all the work he puts into this car and all the people who have stood behind us to get us here," Ballou said.

Dave Darland started from the pole after winning the Super 6 Dash and led the field into turn one, but he bicycled and quickly fell to fourth as Mike Spencer grabbed the lead. C.J. Leary moved to second as Ballou cleared Darland for the third spot.

Spencer immediately felt pressure from Leary, who was already using the extreme high side. He jumped above the cushion getting into turn one and turned down across the track to the bottom of turn two and rocketed to the lead on lap six. A lap later he missed his mark and Spencer shot back past.

On lap eight Leary hit his line again off turn two and this time opened up his lead.

A quick caution set up a restart, but Leary got a great run down the front stretch to pull away. The race went green until lap 19 when Geoff Ensign flipped in turn two just as Spencer had capitalized on a Leary mistake to return to the lead. Leary continued to hold back Spencer, as he drove through turns one and two and ran the cushion in three and four.

Leary missed his line on the next restart, and Spencer moved back to the front on lap twenty. Two laps later Garrett Hansen flipped in turn two and the red flag was opened up. On the restart with 18 laps to go Spencer led Darland, Leary, Jon Stanbrough, and Ballou.

After another caution with 16 laps to go, which saw Leary head to the work area after bicycling just before and catching the wall, Spencer led as Ballou moved past Stanbrough and Darland to get to the runner-up spot. He closed on Spencer and got a run down the backstretch on lap thirty to throw a slide-job for the lead.

Once out front, Ballou was untouchable, moving around on the track as rubber started to come in through the turns. He looked to be home free until Rickie Gaunt came to a stop on the backstretch with two laps to go. Ballou closed the deal, though, winning by .647 of a second in the MPHG Promotions - Tom Buch No 12x Maxim/Ott.

Behind Ballou, Spencer held off a hard-charging Bryan Clauson to claim the runner-up spot, finishing a strong weekend which honored his former crew chief Bruce Bromme Jr., who was named the event's Grand Marshal shortly before his death earlier this season. The former Oval Nationals champion represented the home team in the Ron Chaffin Motorsports - Grubstake Mini Storage No. 50 Maxim/Shaver.

"It was really a great battle up front throughout the race. We were able to hang in there and keep fighting for the lead with whoever came at us. Robert just ended up being better than us late in the race. I'm really proud of my team. We put a new car together for this race and were fast all weekend.

It's an honor to drive for this team," Spencer said.

Clauson again notched a close call in his pursuit of an Oval Nationals win, coming home third in the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - Chevy Performance No. 20 Beast/Kistler.

"We just kinda got jammed up early in the race and lost some ground, but it was definitely getting better and better towards the end. I was getting going really well on the bottom as the race went on, and I guess I ended up being the last one down there. We made our way up through there pretty good, but I hated to see the rubber come in and make that groove so fast," Clauson said.

Darland came home fourth in the Phillips Motorsports - Racer's Advantage Store No. 71P DRC/Foxco, and Ryan Bernal came from tenth to round out the top-five in the Phulps Motorsports - Tri-L Mandarin Ranch No. 56 ART/Wesmar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-pulls-oval-nationals-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Honored During WoO LMS Banquet​*
Darrell Lanigan's record-setting season on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series officially came to a close on Sunday night when the 44-year-old driver was crowed champion of the tour during the World of Outlaws Night of Champions Awards Banquet at the Great Wolf Lodge.

In celebrating a WoO LMS record 17 victories, Lanigan accepted the champion's ring and trophy - along with a $100,000 points-fund check - during the annual awards night. On the same weekend he wrapped up his stellar season with a victory and a top-five during the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals just down the street at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, Lanigan was honored for becoming just the second three-time series champion since the tour's modern era began in 2004.

"It's been a phenomenal year. We topped our record. I didn't think we'd break 15, and we got 17," said Lanigan, whose previous WoO LMS titles came in 2008 and 2012. I wish everybody could have this kind of year because it makes it easy to keep going and go to the next race winning like we did."

Lanigan's 2014 WoO LMS campaign was nothing short of amazing. He was nearly unstoppable on the series on his way to breaking his own record for the most WoO LMS wins in a single season that he set with 15 wins in 2012. His points-fund check pushed his 2014 total WoO LMS earnings to $390,050.

After climbing to the top of the series championship points chase just five races into the season, Lanigan never relented in leading the way for the remainder of the tour's 37-race schedule. Along with his 17 victories, Lanigan tallied 33 top-five and 34 top-10 results while finishing every race. He topped the tour's points chase by a modern-era record 328-point margin over runner-up Rick Eckert of York, Pa.

Lanigan's accolades didn't stop at series champion. In the first year for his new Club 29 Race Cars, Lanigan - along with Club 29 co-designer Ronny Stuckey - claimed the WoO LMS Chassis Builder of the Year Award. Along with Lanigan's 17 victories, Jimmy Owens of Newport, Tenn., drove a Club 29 car to three triumphs for a total of 20 WoO LMS wins on the season for the fledgling chassis brand. In winning the award, Club 29 joined Rocket Chassis as the only chassis to win the award since the WoO LMS was relaunched in 2004.

"It's definitely been fulfilling," Lanigan said of his successful first season as driver and chassis builder. "It definitely was a phenomenal year. Nobody really thought it would've turned out like it did, but it did.

It's just unbelievable."

Eckert settled for second place in the 2014 points standings, worth $60,000 in points-fund money that left his total earnings at $164,685. Eckert, the 2011 WoO LMS champion, failed to win a series race for the first time since 2007, but recorded 18 top-five and 30 top-10 finishes.

Tim McCreadie of Watertown, N.Y., bagged three victories on his way to finishing third in the championship chase. The 2006 WoO LMS champ recorded 18 top-five and 27 top-10 finishes. His $40,000 in points-fund cash gave him a total season's earnings of $192,050.

Second-year WoO LMS competitor Morgan Bagley of Longview, Texas, rode four top-five and 19 top-10 finishes to a fourth-place finish in the standings, earning a total of $110,560 when accounting for his $35,000 in points-fund money.

Veteran Bear Lake, Pa., driver Chub Frank rounded out the top five in the 2014 points, accepting a $30,000 points-fund check for a total of $105,840 earned on the season. Frank's top-five points finish came by virtue of a tiebreaker with 2013 WoO LMS Rookie of the Year Eric Wells of Hazard, Ky. Per WoO LMS rules, Frank won the tiebreaker by having more runner-up finishes than Wells since neither driver won an A-Main this season.

Wells settled for sixth in the championship standings, matching his points finish during his WoO LMS rookie campaign in 2013. Wells earned a points-fund check of $25,000.

Rounding out the top 10 in the 2014 points standings was Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga. ($24,000); Frank Heckenast Jr. of Frankfort, Ill. ($23,000); Clint Smith of Senoia, Ga. ($22,000); and Chase Junghans of Manhattan, Kan. ($21,000).

Along with his eighth-place points finish, Heckenast was also recognized as the 2014 Rookie of the Year presented by ButlerBuilt. The first-year series traveler recorded two top-five and 14 top-10 finishes to claim the rookie crown over Junghans and 11th-place points finisher Boom Briggs of Bear Lake, Pa. Heckenast took home an extra $10,000 for his top rookie award.

Cornett Racing Engines was named the winner of the 2014 WoO LMS Engine Builder of the Year award, which was determined through the DIRTcar Horsepower program. Among the Kentucky-based engine builder's successes this season was powering Lanigan to his 17 victories with no engine failures on the season.

WoO LMS director Tim Christman announced that the tour's 2014 Promoter of the Year Award winner was Charlie Page of Selinsgrove Speedway in Selinsgrove, Pa., which hosted the WoO LMS for two events over Labor Day weekend in 2014.

Other special awards handed out during the banquet included:

- The Raye Vest Memorial Pill-Draw Awards presented by McCarthy's One Hour Heating & Air Conditioning went to Frank (lowest time-trial pill-draw average for the 2014 season) and Smith (highest average). Each driver received a $500 check.

- The $500 DirtonDirt.com Hard Charger Award, which went to Wells. He picked up the most positions in WoO LMS A-Mains this season, advancing 151 spots to beat Bagley by 14 positions.

- The DirtonDirt.com WoO LMS Social Media Superstar Award, a $1,000 prize that was presented to Bagley. The sophomore WoO LMS competitor was selected by fans in a contest conducted on social media during the World Finals.

- VP Racing Fuels handed Lanigan $500 in bar drink tickets to distribute to banquet attendees. Lanigan received the traditional award because he led the series in A-Main wins.

Among the World Racing Group officials who addressed those in attendance were Chief Executive Officer Brian Carter, President Tom Deery and Chief Marketing Officer Ben Geisler. Christman also gave a review of the 2014 season, recognized the tour's hard-working road crew (race director and banquet emcee Bret Emrick, pit steward Tyler Bachman, tech inspector Roy Faulkner, scorer Jeff Olsen, P.R. director Joshua Joiner and announcer Ben Shelton) and looked ahead to the upcoming 2015 campaign.

Christman announced intentions to release the full 2015 WoO LMS schedule in the coming weeks. A limited number of events have already been released, including seven series events in Georgia and Florida in February.

The season is scheduled to kick off on Feb. 6-7 with the running of the Winter Freeze event at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga. The tour will then head to Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., from Feb. 14-15 and Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., for the 44th annual UNOH DIRTcar Nationals from Feb. 19-21.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/lanigan-honored-during-woo-lms-banquet/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two-Car Effort For Lanigan Next Season​*
Three-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion Darrell Lanigan will expand his Lanigan Autosports program in 2015, fielding a two-car effort in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

Lanigan will be joined behind the wheel by Jason Jameson, who served as Lanigan's crew chief during his championship winning 2014 season.

Jameson led Lanigan to a series record 17 victories this year as Lanigan cruised to his third series championship.

Lanigan made the announcement Sunday during the annual World of Outlaws Late Model Series banquet at the Great Wolf Lodge in Concord, N.C.

"I see a lot of myself in him and that's one reason I'm giving him the chance to have good equipment and good motors and good people behind to help him out," Lanigan said of Jameson, who was named the 2014 WoO LMS Crew Chief of the Year based on a vote of fellow tour crews.

"My father gave me the opportunity that I got, and when I see special things in young people, I want to give them the same opportunity. I see things in Jason that he's definitely got the talent to do it. I just want to give him the chance to do it and see what happens.

"It's definitely hard to top a season with 17 wins, but hopefully we can get two cars and hell, we'll try to win every one of them," Lanigan said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/two-car-effort-for-lanigan-next-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Honored For Sixth Outlaw Crown​*
Through the ups and downs of an 88-race season, Donny Schatz and his No. 15 STP/Armor All Tony Stewart Racing team maintained the consistency and displayed the dominance necessary to score a sixth World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series championship.

Schatz, who has won his six championships in the last nine seasons, was honored Sunday night in front of his fellow competitors at the annual World of Outlaws 'Night of Champions' banquet.

"I've got to thank Tony Stewart for giving us the tools and allowing us to build the success we have. There's a lot of people involved to make that happen," Schatz said. "STP has been a huge part of that. Thank you STP for allowing us to grow your brand, expectations and ours. Armor All, Chevrolet, Bad Boy Buggies, Crimsafe. Thank you for letting us help you grow your brands into the future."

Schatz thanked his family for their support in his career and throughout this season.

"(Crew members Ricky Warner, Steve 'Scuba' Swanson and Eric Swanson) - I don't know what you say," Schatz said. "Enough can't be said about you guys. What you guys did this year was unbelievable. I know how hard you work to do it. I know you'll work super hard to do it again.

"It's hard or nearly impossible to explain the great season that we had. I don't know that you can ever do anything like this again. We're going to try our best but you just never know. All year long I've just been living for tomorrow and right now, I just want to live for today."

Schatz has won six of the last nine titles. Only 20-time champion Steve Kinser has more titles than Schatz.

Over the course of the season Schatz compiled impressive statistics - 26 wins, the most of any single season in his career, 63 top-fives, 80 top-10s and eight quick time awards. He also compiled more points than any other driver in series history, surpassing Steve Kinser's 1991 record of 11,236 points with 12,427 points.

Brett Frood, executive vice president of Stewart Haas Racing, represented Schatz's team owner Tony Stewart, who was unable to attend.

"When it comes to Donny, there hasn't been a more dominant sprint car driver in the last 10 years," Frood said, reading a note from Stewart.

"We were lucky enough to have him join us in 2008 and he picked up right where he left off in 2007 by winning another championship. That championship level consistency is due in large part to the chemistry, specifically the chemistry between Donny, crew chief Ricky, Scuba, crewman Eric. The best driver is paired with the best team and they have proven to be a hard combination to beat."

"We're very proud of (Donny) and all the guys," Frood said.

This is the fourth championship for Tony Stewart Racing which had previous wins with Schatz in 2008, 2009 and 2012 and with Danny Lasoski in 2001.

Ricky Warner, Schatz's crew chief, took home honors as the 2014 Crew Chief of the Year. He thanked his family and crew members
"(Thank you Donny) for letting me be a part of the history of our generation," Warner said.

Schatz also took home the KSE Hard Charger Award.

In addition to the championship, other honors were presented throughout the night.

Steve Kinser was recognized throughout the night for his contributions to the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series and to motorsports.

Journalist Robin Miller told stories about Kinser and then brought the 577-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on stage where Kinser was presented with a ring and trophy commemorating his championship wins.

"Well, thank you. All this stuff makes this hard to give up. But I'll think about it when I'm running down the road," Kinser said. "The racing part, the people, it's been my life. I'm happy to have had the career I did. I'll be down watching some races and participating somehow."

Schatz, in his championship remarks, echoed the sentiments of all the night's participants who saluted Kinser on his extraordinary career.

"You've made this sport what it is today no matter what anybody says," Schatz said. "You've allowed us - guys like me - to turn our dreams into a reality.

No questions about it. Things aren't going to be the same without you here."

Brad Sweet was named the 2014 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year award recipient as he completed his first year on the series tour. Sweet and his No. 49 Surepoint Medical Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb team won five times in 2014, compiling 29 top-five finishes, 59 top-ten finishes and two quick time awards.

Sweet thanked his team owners Kasey Kahne and Mike Curb and his crew members for a successful first full season. He said he looked forward to the opportunities in 2015.

Tommie Estes Jr. was named the 2014 Promoter of the Year for his work around the annual Boothill Showdown at Dodge City Raceway Park.

"We try to make it fun for all of our fans to come to," Estes said. "I appreciate you guys when you come in and race. I don't try to screw things up - I try to make them better. And hopefully next July 3 and 4 we will see all you sprint cars back (in Dodge City) again."

Scott Gerkin, the longtime crew chief for Steve Kinser, was presented with the Ted Johnson Memorial Award for Outstanding Contribution to Sprint Car Racing. Gerkin, who has spent more than 30 years around sprint car racing, was lauded for his work with Kinser and as an innovator in the sport.

J&J Auto Racing Inc. was named Chassis Builder of the Year and Shaver Engines won Engine Builder of the Year. Kraig Kinser won a new golf cart from Jake's Golf Carts and Tony Stewart Racing won the VP Racing Fuels Award.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/schatz-honored-for-sixth-outlaw-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carroll Ready For Return Home To Australia​*
The 2014 season has been kind to Australia racer Will Carroll, with the young gun living a dream by contesting the Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic in January and then taking the first of what should have been tentative steps in the crazy world of NASCAR in the United States.

Those tentative steps became bounding strides as Carroll based himself predominantly in Florida contesting the pro late model NASCAR Whelen All-American Series championship at New Smyrna Speedway.

Not only did Carroll contest the championship, but three race victories along with some other strong performances were enough to see him clinch the championship.

However, now with the pavement racing side of things winding down, the time is right to return home for another season of sprint car action.
Headlining the schedule will be a return to Premier Speedway, where Carroll has again nominated to contest the 2015 Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

Having been forced to contest the B-Main as a part of the Friday night qualifying program last year, Carroll was able to advance to the Night One Oval Express Magazine Australia-America Challenge Cup where he produced a strong run to finish 13th. On the final night of competition Carroll was unable to make the main event.

When contacted this week, Carroll was naturally upbeat about his year and was looking forward to again being a part of the Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

"I've had an unreal debut season in the State's racing stock cars. We picked up three wins and the pro late model NASCAR Whelen All-American Series Championship," Carroll said. "Now I'm really looking forward to getting back behind the wheel of a sprint car this season. I think with the experiences I've had racing on ashphalt and in the USA in general, it will help me a lot when it comes to racing back on dirt this summer."

"Back in January we had a really good run at the Classic finishing 13th in the Friday night A-Main, now we just need to build on that result and continue to improve," Carroll concluded.

For his return to the Classic, Carroll is set to once again have the support of Warrnambool Rapidmix Concrete, Rodger Constructions and the Flying Horse Bar and Bistro.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/carroll-ready-for-return-home-to-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegades, Fred Rahmer Teaming Up​*
The Renegade Sprints and Pennsylvania kingpin Fred Rahmer have booked at least one race together in 2015.

The event will be one of three shows Fred Rahmer Promotions will put on at Path Valley Speedway Park in Spring Run, Pa., next year.

"I'm looking in April for a Sunday race with the Renegades against the Pennsylvania Posse on neutral ground," he said. "I think our guys will come out on top, but there's a great group of Renegades coming in."

Rahmer added that he has heard a lot of positive about the 410ci sprint car series, from the drivers committed to the series to the leadership to the fan interaction.

"I feel really good that the Renegades are going to be a really good group of race cars that should put on a great show at Path Valley," he said. "From what I hear (Renegade Sprints President) Shane Helms is in the direction of the racer and the fans and that's the direction I want to go with. I believe in what the Renegades are doing."

Helms said he is thrilled to work with Rahmer, who was one of the premier sprint car drivers in the country for decades before stepping away from the seat last year.

"Fred has always been a leader whether he was on the track racing or promoting sprint car races," he said. "I think this event will be a marquee matchup of the Renegade Sprints and the Pennsylvania Posse. It will be a show the fans won't want to miss."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/renegades-fred-rahmer-teaming-up/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Sprints Returning To East Bay​*
The AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series will return to East Bay Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla., for the first time since 2010 for a three-day event during the month of February.

The series will travel to East Bay Raceway Park on Feb. 26-28, 2015, with an open practice night scheduled for Feb. 25.

These three races are added to the already-announced Feb. 19-21 races at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla.. More than $130,000 in prize money will be up for grabs for USAC participants to kick off the 2014 National campaign.

The now six-race Winter Dirt Games VI schedule throws a healthy dose of wingless sprint car racing into Florida's season kickoff calendar while making USAC's lone visit to the Sunshine State an even stronger trip.

Damion Gardner, who will lock down his third AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series title this weekend in Peoria, Ariz., swept a pair of races at East Bay in 2010. Four years earlier the track hosted its initial USAC races, a trio of Ford Focus events.

The sprint cars then converged on Ocala for races beginning in 2011 and 2015 marks the fifth straight year that the Winter Dirt Games will return to Bubba Raceway Park. Just one week later they will now race at East Bay, closing the track's Winter Nationals schedule.

"We are delighted to announce these additional February dates for our participants," said series coordinator Jason McCord. "Florida has always been a destination during this time and it's fun to get out of the Midwestern cold and enjoy the sunny atmosphere down south. We have enjoyed great success with the Ocala races and the addition of the East Bay events now enhances the vacation opportunities for our valued fans."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-sprints-returning-to-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nat'l Sprint League Releases Schedule​*
The preliminary schedule for the Nat'l Sprint League, founded by Tod Quiring of Big Game Treestands, was released on Tuesday, but events are still being added to the current schedule.

The NSL boasts a $350,000 point fund for its teams.

Four dates at the "Sprint Car Capital of the World," Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa, highlight the schedule. Other big events are already a part of the NSL schedule, including the Front Row Challenge at the Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa, Iowa, the Jackson Nationals in Jackson, Minn. and the Jerry Richert Memorial at Cedar Lake Speedway near New Richmond, Wis., co-sanctioned with the IRA.

Several other events with increased purses will be announced as the 2015 season looms closer.

Phil and Ryan Durst of Durst Motorplex have stepped up, offering a $20,000 bonus to a driver who can sweep events at the Eagle Raceway on May 8 and Knoxville Raceway on May 9.

Four big races are also slated for Huset's Speedway in Brandon, S.D. including a $10,000 to win event in September. Jackson Speedway will host four events, and the I-80 Speedway near Greenwood, Neb. has three planned. Other specials will be held at the Park Jefferson Int;l Speedway in Jefferson, S.D., Crawford County Speedway in Denison, Iowa, Clay County Speedway in Spencer, Iowa and Randolph County Raceway in Moberly, Mo.

*2015 Nat'l Sprint League Schedule*​
April 11 - TBA
May 8 - Eagle Raceway - Eagle, Neb.
May 9 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
May 15 - TBA
May 22 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
May 24 - Huset's Speedway - Brandon, S.D.
May 29 - TBA
May 31 - TBA
June 27 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
July 3 - Huset's Speedway - Brandon, S.D.
July 4 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
July 10 - Park Jefferson Int'l Speedway - Jefferson, S.D.
July 19 - TBA
July 23 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
July 24 - Crawford County Speedway - Denison, Iowa
July 26 - Huset's Speedway - Brandon, S.D.
July 31 - I-80 Speedway - Greenwood, Neb.
Aug. 10 - Southern Iowa Speedway - Oskaloosa, Iowa
Aug. 21 - TBA
Aug. 22 - Clay County Fair Speedway - Spencer, Iowa
Aug. 28 - TBA
Aug. 29 Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
Sept. 4 Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
Sept. 5 Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
Sept. 6 Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, Mo.
Sept. 11 - TBA
Sept. 12 Cedar Lake Speedway - New Richmond, Wis.
Sept. 13 - Huset's Speedway - Brandon, S.D.
Oct. 2 - I-80 Speedway -Greenwood, Neb.
Oct. 3 I-80 Speedway - Greenwood, Neb.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/natl-sprint-league-releases-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Perris Sets 2015 Sprint Car Dates​*
Perris Auto Speedway promoter Don Kazarian has released the dates for the 2015 AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series races at Perris Auto Speedway.

There are 11 dates on the schedule beginning on March 7 and culminating with the finale of the 20th Annual Budweiser Oval Nationals Presented by All Coast Construction on Nov. 7.

The resident AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series will be present on all of the dates. They will be joined on April 18 by the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. As always, the Oval Nationals will be a joint effort featuring the USAC National and CRA Sprint Cars.

March 7, USAC-CRA; March 18, World of Outlaws & USAC-CRA; May 2, USAC-CRA; May 23, USAC-CRA; June 13, USAC-CRA; July 4, USAC-CRA; Aug. 15, USAC-CRA; Sept. 19, USAC-CRA; Nov. 5-7, Oval Nationals.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/perris-sets-2015-sprint-car-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 Bad Boy Buggies World Finals​*





*WoO Sprints Season Review​*
*Magic Feet Brad Sweet​*





*Logan Schuchart​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Sprints Season Review​*
*The King Steve Kinser​*





*D.P. Daryn Pittman​*





*David Gravel​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Sprints Season Review​*
*Six Time Donny Schatz​*





*Jacob Allen​*





*Double Down Jason Sides​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Season Review​*
*The Brownsburg Bullet Joey Saldana​*





*Mad Man Kerry Madsen​*





*The Prince Kraig Kinser​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Sprints Season Review​*
*Paul McMahan​*





*Cody Darrah​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Claims Bad Boy Mowers Challenge​*
Don O'Neal of Martinsville, Ind., driver of the Clint Bowyer Racing No. 5 car, will receive a $10,000 cash award for winning the Bad Boy Mowers TV Points Challenge Presented by E3 Spark Plugs.

The Bad Boy TV Points Challenge Presented by E3 Spark Plugs was a 15-race mini-series, consisting of the television races on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series schedule in 2014. Following the final TV race at the season finale Optima Batteries Dirt Track World Championship-Presented by NAPA Auto Parts, O'Neal finished 85 points ahead of Jimmy Owens, while Steve Francis finished in third place in the final TV point standings.

"Having Bad Boy Mowers and E3 Spark Plugs associated with our TV Points Challenge was a perfect fit with our racers, crews and the fans of the series. Having great programs like this one gives racers additional money to race for that adds to the excitement of our series. We look forward to honoring these top three drivers, along with Bad Boy Mowers and E3 Spark Plugs, for sponsoring the series at the awards banquet," said Ritchie Lewis, Director, Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/oneal-claims-bad-boy-mowers-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws To Visit Dakota State Fair In '15​*
Dakota State Fair Speedway in South Dakota is set to host the best sprint car drivers in the world on June 20, 2015, as the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series will make their first-ever visit to the semi-banked three-eighths-mile.
Dakota State Fair Speedway is located on the grounds of the South Dakota State Fairgrounds in Huron, S.D.

"I've always wanted to have a World of Outlaws event, but their schedule never quite worked out when we had an opening in our schedule, but it will for 2015," said Orville Chenoweth, Promoter at Dakota State Fair Speedway. "It should be a great fit for both the track and the World of Outlaws.

There are some sprint car drivers in this region that have wanted to come and run here for a while and this will give them an opportunity and they'll get to race against the Outlaws."

Dakota State Fair Speedway will mark the fifth track in South Dakota that the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series has raced at, dating back to 1979. A total of 15 drivers have won A-Feature events with the series in South Dakota, led by three-time series champion Sammy Swindell, who retired earlier this year. Swindell claimed 11 A-Feature wins in the state during his legendary career.

Steve Kinser, the 20-time series champion, who completed his last full season with the series in 2014, has 10 A-Feature wins in the state. Along with Kinser and Swindell, other Hall of Fame drivers that have won with the World of Outlaws in South Dakota include Dave Blaney, Bobby Davis Jr., Mark Kinser, Ron Shuman, Jimmy Sills and Doug Wolfgang.

Donny Schatz, who drives for Tony Stewart Racing, and recently won his sixth Outlaws championship, is the winningest active driver with the series in South Dakota, having earned four wins at two different tracks. Craig Dollansky, who returns to the series full-time in 2015, has also been victorious twice in the state.

Dakota State Fair Speedway hosted the World of Outlaws Gumout Series in 2002, and current World of Outlaws of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series drivers Jason Sides and Shane Stewart competed in that event. The track also has held a pair of World of Outlaws Late Model Series events, first in 2005, and again in 2010.

"We've hosted the WISSOTA 100 the last few years, which is also a big event, and this will really be the icing on the cake," said Chenoweth of the World of Outlaws debut at the three-eighths-mile. "The fans really enjoyed when we had the World of Outlaws Gumout Series here a number of years ago and everyone should be pretty excited to see all of the Outlaws in 2015."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/outlaws-to-visit-dakota-state-fair-in-15/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL Hires Sather As Marketing Director​*
The Nat'l Sprint League welcomed Natalie Sather on board as Marketing Director on Wednesday.

Sather will have a variety of duties with the series including marketing, apparel and pit reporting.

"I am really looking forward to this next adventure in my career and am very excited Tod Quiring has brought me on board," she said. "Taking on the role as Marketing Director, my goals along with the help of Tod Quiring are to make this series a thriving organization that drivers and fans can look forward to attending our events."

She entered her first go-kart race at nine, and has had a passion for racing since. She advanced into sprint cars after winning a go-kart title in 2001. After racing competitively at the Knoxville Raceway, with the World of Outlaws, All Stars, ASCS and in Australia's premiere racing series, she joined NASCAR's "Drive for Diversity" to race on asphalt. She ran in the NASCAR Whelen Series for three seasons, placing 25th overall and finishing fifth in the competitive Virginia States point championship.

In 2012, Sather pursued a career in reporting, producing interviews with drivers and their team members. In 2013, she began her career as a race reporter for the World of Outlaws.

"During the past two years, I've enjoyed being on the other side of the microphone," she said about her time with the World of Outlaws. "My racing experience and the relationships I have developed with drivers during my racing career, gave me the experience and connections necessary to excel as I pursued my career as a race reporter. Now I will take these connections and relationships I have developed over the years to the National Sprint League in helping them transcend to a top racing series."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/nsl-hires-sather-as-marketing-director/


----------



## Ckg2011

*FIA Unveils 2015 World Rallycross Schedule​*
The FIA and World Rallycross Championship promoter IMG Motorsports have agreed on a draft calendar for next year's FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy.

The provisional calendar will consist of 12 events including a new round in Barcelona, which will be staged at the F1 circuit Sept. 18-20. Some of the existing events have also been given a reshuffle to help improve logistics for the teams.

World RX of Belgium will form round two of the season and will be held one week prior to the British round at Lydden Hill, which will resume its regular slot over the Spring Bank Holiday weekend (May 22-24). Other changes include Germany RX which will take place three months earlier in June, and the Norwegian RX round which will move to August. Turkey and Italy will swap places in next year's calendar as the Italian RX race is set to form the penultimate round of the season. Argentina will stage the Championship season-closer at the end of November.

Building on the success of 2014, the highly-coveted FIA European Rallycross Championship (Euro RX) for Supercars will continue to run at five of the World RX events (Belgium, Germany, Norway, Spain and Italy). Following the model of the Supercar championship and after consultation with competitors, the Super1600 and TouringCar championships will also run over fewer events in 2015. The Super1600 championship will feature six events (Portugal, Belgium, Sweden, France, Spain and Italy) while TouringCar has five rounds (Belgium, Great Britain, Germany, Sweden, Norway).

The supporting RX Lites Cup will be made up of seven events: Portugal, Great Britain, Sweden, Norway, Spain, Turkey and Italy. The RX Lites cars will also be present in Canada in the standalone Intercontinental Cup event.

Martin Anayi, World RX Managing Director at IMG Motorsports, concluded:

"After a hugely successful inaugural season in World RX, we have received a steady flow of interest from venues across the globe which we have considered carefully over the past few months. We're conscious that we wanted to keep costs to a minimum and grow our Championship gradually so made the decision to retain 12 key events but changed the running order to make logistics better for the teams. We have also included a new round at the Circuit de Catalunya-Barcelona.With a population of more than 1.6 million, Barcelona will likely grow to become one of our biggest events and it is very encouraging that prestigious motorsport venues are now building purpose built RX tracks."

2015 World Rallycross Schedule

April 24-26 - Portugal
May 15-17 - Belgium
May 22-24 - England
June 19-21 - Germany
July 3-5 - Sweden
Aug. 7-8 - Canada
Aug. 21-23 - Norway
Sept. 4-6 - France
Sept. 18-20 - Spain
Oct. 2-4 - Turkey
Oct. 16-18 - Italy
Nov. 27-29 - Argentina​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...d/fia-unveils-2015-world-rallycross-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Finally, It's Jason Johnson In ASCS​*
The deserts of Arizona like Jason Johnson as the MVT No. 41 finally broke into victory lane with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real in 2014, topping Friday's $5,000-to-win preliminary feature at Cocopah Speedway.

The 18th different winner of the year in Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour competition, Johnson's victory at the Cocopah Speedway is his fifth since 2013.
"I tell you what, hats off to this race team. They work their tails off and never give up on their driver," said Johnson.

"We have a good baseline when we come here, and to win here tonight, I don't know what it did to us points wise but all we could do is win this race and improve ourselves."

Caution as the initial start was called back, tragedy struck Brad Loyet as drivers in front of him tangled, collecting the No. 05 in the process. Able to roll through the accident, the contact caused the front wing to lay down at the next attempt at green. With the damage, Loyet was relegated to a 17th-place finish.

Underway with Brandon Hanks taking the lead from the pole, Johnson made quick work from sixth; taking the lead as the caution flag waved on lap four.

Put to second on the last completed lap, Jason worked past the D&B Farms No. 3h to lead lap five.

Setting a torrid pace into traffic by Lap 10, the remainder of the feature was uninterrupted as Johnson drove to a 6.226-second advantage. Grabbing the runner-up spot on lap seven, Danny Wood was second to the checkered flag.

"I tell what, that was a good race. There were cars everywhere and I hope the fans enjoyed it as much as we did.

I know Jason was having fun up there, and I was trying to peek around lapped cars looking for him thinking I might be coming for him to get it at the last lap like we did in 2012," said Wood. "I just couldn't quite get there and Jason doesn't make very many mistakes."

Making up positions in strides at the start of the race, Aaron Reutzel let the track come to him as the BC Funds No. 87 marched from 20th to third with a highline, three-wide pass in the closing laps with Tony Bruce Jr. and Willie Croft.

"We weren't that good in the Heat, and it really didn't feel that good in the B, but we just kept digging and digging," Reutzel said. "This thing was on a rail. I just wish we'd been further up there because this was a great race track. You don't come from 20th to third on a one lane track. I love this race track. I know the results haven't always shown, but I love this track."

Croft and Bruce rounded out the top five.

With Loyet finishing 17th and Jeff Swindell coming home seventh, the race for the championship has tightened to 11 markers.

*The finish:*
Jason Johnson, Danny Wood, Aaron Reutzel, Willie Croft, Tony Bruce Jr., Roger Crockett, Jeff Swindell, Blake Hahn, Mason Moore, Brian Brown, Brandon Hanks, Johnny Herrera, Justyn Cox, Seth Bergman, Bob Ream Jr., Joey Saldana, Brad Loyet, Mitchell Faccinto, John Carney II, Matt Covington, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Dakota Hendrickson, Channin Tankersley, Harli White.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/finally-its-jason-johnson-in-ascs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Hines In Arizona Desert​*
Something about the Arizona climate seems to suit Tracy Hines, as the 2011 Western World Champ broke a six-month dry spell in AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car competition by wiring the field in Friday night's 30-lapper that kicked off the 14th annual Hose Advantage Hall of Fame Classic at Canyon Speedway Park.

While Hines collected his 47th career USAC National Sprint Car win and first since April 25 at Gas City I-69 Speedway.

Hines gunned into the lead at the outset from his front row outside starting position aboard The Carolina Nut Company No. 4 DRC and never looked back en route to victory lane.

"I really got pretty lucky and caught the yellows and reds when I needed them," Hines explained. "I was a little too tight, I would have been in trouble in traffic."

After a red flag one lap into the going for a turn four skirmish in which Mike Martin got upside down, Chase Stockon gave chase all the way, pressuring Hines for the point several times over the course of the race.

"Chase and I are pretty close, so I knew that he would race me hard but that he wouldn't do something stupid like knock a front end down or something," Hines said.

Hines had little to worry about, as Stockon had his hands full most of the way fending off the advances of USAC-CRA champion-to-be Damion Gardner and Ryan Bernal, whose forays deep into the Canyon cushion finally proved to be too much as he dumped it in turn two on the 23rd lap.

Hines kept his challengers at bay over the final eight-lap run to the checkered flag with Stockon fending off Gardner for runner-up honors.

Robert Ballou and pole starter R.J. Johnson rounded out the top five with Kevin Thomas Jr., sixth.

Brady Bacon moved one step closer to the USAC title by advancing from 12th to seventh to take a 60-point advantage over 12th-place finisher Bryan Clauson into Saturday night's season finale.

Gardner opened the night by setting a quick time of 13.759 seconds over the 34-car field.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-hines-in-arizona-desert/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Battle At The Center Kicks Off In December​*
The POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series returns to DuQuoin, Ill. on Dec. 20 for the fifth Annual Great Clips Battle at the Center presented by K&N Filters.

The one-day race will feature a 40-lap main event on the one-sixth Mini Magic Mile in the DuQuoin Southern Illinois Center.

The event is expected to draw an all-star cast of drivers. Tony Stewart (2012), Bryan Clauson (2011), and Casey Shuman (2010) are all past winners of the indoor event. Mother Nature claimed the victory in 2013, as the race was cancelled due to a severe winter storm.

The Southern Illinois Center is located on the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...c/battle-at-the-center-kicks-off-in-december/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Claims Final Showdown​*
Greg Hodnett banked $10,060 for winning the Final Showdown sprint car race Saturday at Susquehanna Speedway Park.

Hodnett drove Mike Heffner's No. 27 to a convincing victory on the half-mile dirt track, passing Don Kreitz Jr. for the lead late in the race.

Kreitz finished second with Freddie Rahmer taking third ahead of Lance Dewease and Ryan Smith.

World of Outlaws regular Daryn Pittman finished sixth.
Chase Dietz won the 358 sprint car feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/hodnett-claims-final-showdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Banks 10Gs, Johnson Is Champ​*
The final night of the 2014 season for the Lucas Oil American Sprint presented by MAVTV American Real saw Shane Stewart capture the night's $10,000 victory at the Cocopah Speedway.

Stewart's first victory at the Arizona oval, the two-time national champion is the 19th winner of the season for Stewart''s 29th career victory with the Lucas Oil ASCS.

Taking the lead from Danny Wood on lap four, the Scottie McDonald owned No. 88 found traffic before the 10th circuit. Taking a decent lead into traffic, Stewart found all lines blocked, allowing Danny Wood to begin closing the gap.
Picking away at the back makers, Stewart began rebuilding his lead as Wood came under fire from Jason Johnson for the runner-up spot. Searching lines on the Cocopah Speedway, the pair jockeyed for position, all the while closing in on Shane Stewart.

Remaining under green flag conditions, Johnson worked the second on lap 18, wasting little time going after Shane Stewart for the race lead.

Working top-to-bottom in traffic, Johnson pulled even several times with the run finally coming on lap 23. Charging low on Stewart into turn-three, Johnson completed a textbook slide job, only to see the caution displayed.

"I felt like I had a really good car. I wasn't really slipping my tires that much, then to see the No. 41 sneaking underneath me I thought 'crap man, that looks like Donny Schatz underneath me.' I've lost a couple good races to him like that this year so I wasn't going to let another sneak away like that," said Stewart.

Underway with clean race track, the MVT No. 41 made an attempt at the lead on the restart, but would be denied as Shane Stewart crossed 0.939 seconds ahead of Johnson. Making up five point's positions in four races, Johnson was able to add a fifth Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series National Championship to his resume.

Sitting exhausted on the right front of his Curb / Agajanian Performance Group No. 41, Johnson spoke with a tired, yet emotional voice. "Unbelievable; just unbelievable. This was a team effort, I just can't say enough about everyone who supports this race team to give me this great opportunity to be out here racing."

Commenting on the race, Johnson explained, "Shane is a class act. Racing side-by-side down the back straightaway, he slid up, and I got him, then he slid me but Shane isn't going to make the same mistake twice so I knew he was going to be really tough to pass."

With the points showing Johnson as the champion, he will have to wait to claim the $60,000 champion's check as a team filed a formal protest immediately after the race on Johnson's engine.

An announcement will be made as soon as results are confirmed by Brodix Cylinder Heads.

Despite losing a cylinder during the race, Roger Crockett was able to race to a podium finish.

"There were cars everywhere, but our car was phenomenal tonight," said Crockett about having to battle from 11th to third. "We lost a cylinder about 10 laps in so that didn't allow us to get up and race with these guys, but nonetheless we had a great run."

After leading early on, Danny Wood would settle for a fourth place finish with Jeff Swindell motoring from 10th to complete the top five.

*The finish:*
Shane Stewart, Jason Johnson, Roger Crockett, Danny Wood, Jeff Swindell, Rico Abreu, Willie Croft, Aaron Reutzel, Logan Forler, Mason Moore, Brian Brown, Tyler Thomas, Brad Loyet, Blake Hahn, Joey Saldana, Johnny Herrera, Phil Dietz, Reece Goetz, Seth Bergman, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Justyn Cox, Tony Bruce Jr., Harli White, Brandon Hanks, Colby Copeland, Channin Tankersley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/stewart-banks-10gs-johnson-is-champ/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Clauson At Canyon Oval​*
Bryan Clauson has become beyond familiar with the route to victory lane at Canyon Speedway.

The Noblesville, Ind., racer made his way down that path once again by topping Saturday night's 30-lap main event at the 14th annual Hose Advantage Hall of Fame Classic that put the wraps on the 2014 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car campaign.

"I love Canyon Speedway Park," Clauson said of the third-mile clay oval that he earned 10 wins at in 2013 alone.

The two-time USAC Sprint Car champion fought off Brady Bacon much of the way before fending off Dave Darland over the final rounds to secure his sixth win of the year aboard the Kistler-powered Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Chevy Performance No. 20 Beast.

Crossing the stripe third, Bacon earned his first career USAC sprint car title and the 10th for the No. 69 Hoffman Racing team.

While Clauson and Bacon shared the limelight in the Hall of Fame Classic finale,
Among 11 different drivers that shattered his track record established two years ago, Clauson gridded the main event outside the front row and outgunned pole starter Matt Rossi for the lead at the outset.

Fourth-starter Bacon slipped around Rossi for second after a lap three restart and chased much of the way before the third title contender Darland, joined the other two in a heated chase for the win over the final half of the race.

Darland slipped around Bacon for the second position in the final ten circuits and was pressuring for the point in a wild three-way duel through traffic when the third and final caution of the race flew for Chad Boespflug's disabled mount in turn four with just five laps to go.

While Clauson had open track after the final caution, he wasn't convinced at the time that an interruption was to his advantage.

"I wasn't sure if that one was going to help me or hurt me, we had just cleared one car and I thought that might be the break I needed to get away from those guys," Clauson said.

Clauson need not worry, as he was flawless over the final handful of circuits to secure the win with Darland and Bacon close behind to claim podium positions.

"I don't know what it is about this place but it's always been good to me, I've won a lot of trophies and made a lot of money here over the last few years," Clauson said after yet another CSP score that added $5,000 to the Clauson coffers.

Mike Spencer chased the lead trio to the line in fourth with Jon Stanbrough rounding out the top five. Justin Grant was sixth, while Damion Gardner finished off his USAC/CRA championship in seventh.

Rossi, Chase Stockon and Robert Ballou completed the top 10.

Darland bested the field of 31 in qualifying with a new track record of 13.072 seconds with Boespflug, Mike Martin, Michael Curtis and Matt Mitchell winning the heat races. Stockon won the B main.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-clauson-at-canyon-oval/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hickman Stars At Duck River​*
Riley Hickman picked up an $11,000 paycheck from the Southern Nationals Series at the Duck River Raceway Park on Saturday night.

The Chattanooga, Tenn., driver wheeled his black No. R1 from the outside pole at the drop of the green flag and led the entire distance. Runner up was Dale McDowell who held off a late race challenge from Steve Casebolt.

Rounding out the top 10 were Josh Putnam, Anthony Burroughs, Austin Smith, Ray Cook, Tanner English and Donald McIntosh.

Cook captured the pole starting spot by venture of winning the first of four qualifying heats. Hickman won the third 12 lap qualifying heat securing an outside front row starting spot. Hickman got the jump on Cook and would lead the first lap and never look back in the 45-minute race around the third-mile high banked track.

The race was slowed seven times, all for minor crashes. On the Delaware style restarts, Hickman was always able to pull away from any of the other contenders. McDowell was able to move into the second spot on lap 8 as Cook tried the high line around the tricky oval, only to lose spots rather than advance. Local favorite and multi time winner at the track, David Earl Gentry was the first retiree, completing only four laps.

The first caution waved on lap 11 when Dennis Erb Jr stopped on the track and had to be pushed back into the pit area. Five laps later the yellow light came back on for debris on the track. Bub McCool who was running 4th brought out the next caution when he spun coming out of turn four. A two-car spin between Scott Cook and Joe Denby in turn two would slow the race again. On lap 28, Greg Johnson spun in the first turn bringing out the yellow flag.

Hickman, being the single car out front on the restart, got away from the rest of the field and held his advantage, sometimes building as much as an eight car length lead. Cars were picking the lower race groove, forcing Hickman to gouge his way past lapped traffic. McCool's race would end on lap 51 when he slowed on the front stretch, bringing out his second caution of the race. A total of 14 cars out of the starting 24 were still running on the track.

Casebolt briefly passed McDowell on the restart, but the 17M was back up to the second spot within a half lap.

The final caution of the race waved on lap 63, when Denby spun for the second time in turn one. Hickman once again mastered the restart and cruised home to the huge victory.

*The finish:*
Riley Hickman, Dale McDowell, Steve Casebolt, Josh Putnam, Anthony Burroughs, Austin Smith, Ray Cook, Tanner English, Donald McIntosh, Brian Divley, Kenny Collins, Greg Johnson, Brad Skinner, Joe Denby, Bub McCool, Scott Cook, Allen Murray, Daniel Miller, Clint Nichols, Mathew Summers, Michael Chilton, David Seibers, Dennis Erb Jr., David Earl Gentry

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ther-dirt-series/hickman-stars-at-duck-river/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Sprints Season In Review​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Super Dirt Late Model Season In Review​*
*Chase Junghans​*





*Shane Clanton​*





*Tim McCreadie​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Super Dirt Late Models Season In Review​*
*Rick Eckert​*





*Darrell Lanigan​*





*Clint Smith​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Super Dirt Late Models Season In Review​*
*Chub Frank​*





*Morgan Bagley​*





*Frank Heckenast Jr.​*





*Eric Wells​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Decker Recounts Charge To DIRTcar Title​*
Billy Decker's celebration after winning the Super DIRTcar Series championship on Nov. 8 at The Dirt Track At Charlotte took a few minutes to get going. He didn't even know he won the title when he crossed the finish line.

As Decker climbed out of his car following a fourth-place finish in the season finale, he was surrounded by only two people when he parked his car.

Neither of them worked on his crew.

Decker waited patiently for his crew to arrive on a golf cart after being notified that he won the championship.

He managed a hearty smile and discussed the feelings that come from winning a hard-fought series title as a 49-year-old veteran.

The New York native claimed the championship by a scant six points over Matt Sheppard after Sheppard finished 10th in the finale.

"Close sucks," Decker told SPEED SPORT. "It aged us all, you know what I mean? (There was) a lot of pressure. I'm happy for Team Gypsum and LJL Racing."

Decker's crew rode up to the No. 91 hauler while Decker stood beside the car, drenched in sweat as those around him were in jackets and coats due to the cold weather.

His late-race charge to fourth place was just enough to keep Sheppard at bay.

Sheppard finished fourth in Heat Four, the same event that saw Decker take first place to build a gap between himself and Sheppard on the starting grid.

Many drivers would demand information from their crews as to the position of their closest rival in points as the feature unfolded. Did Decker's team keep track?

"No, we didn't," Decker said. "We just went out there to win the race and failed at that. I don't quite know what we lacked at Charlotte, but these guys worked hard. We gained a few spots (in the feature). I'm tickled."

Qualifying played a major role in Decker's run to the title over Sheppard, a man 17 years his junior.

"Obviously, we gained five more than anybody else in qualifying," Decker added, saying the title was a major accomplishment.

"It's huge," he said. "I haven't been able to sleep in a long time.

I was waiting for them to say (I won) on the radio, and they took too long to do that."
Once he found out, Decker breathed a sigh of relief. It wasn't so much a surprise he won, he said.

Decker's entire team expected to be champions when the year began.

"At the beginning of the season, if we didn't end up heading to Charlotte doing this, we were going to have to rethink our program," Decker said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/decker-recounts-charge-to-dirtcar-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Title Sponsor For URC Sprints​*
Pioneer Pole Buildings will assume the role of title sponsor for the URC Sprint Series during the 2015 season, replacing Rislone in that role.

"Pioneer Pole Buildings is very happy to step up to being the title sponsor of URC in 2015. I am excited to be a bigger part of URC and will do my best to replace Rislone in that role", said Pioneer Pole Buildings President Bob Greene.

"I am sure that this is a major challenge with knowing how well Rislone supported URC for many years. I have in just a short few years of supporting the URC made some great friends and look forward to increasing that this year and expanding our business contacts as well."

Pioneer Pole Buildings is a familiar sponsor in local short track racing. PPB is the leader of the industry in post frame construction. Pioneer constructed more than 800 buildings in 2014. The new install/remodel division of Pioneer refurbished more than 100 buildings in 2014 and is expected to show huge growth in the next few years.

"We welcome Pioneer Pole Buildings to take the lead tour sponsorship role after a long and very enjoyable run with our good friends at Rislone. Bob Greene, President of PPB is a man of strong integrity and we look forward to a long and successful partnership," said URC owner John Zimmerman.

URC is currently booking race dates for the 2015 season. Three events at Williams Grove Speedway in Mechanicsburg, Pa., have already been confirmed.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/new-title-sponsor-for-urc-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL To Feature $350,000 Point Fund​*
Drivers competing with the Tod Quiring's National Sprint League in 2015 will competing for a $350,000 point fund.

In addition to a point fund paying the champion $75,000, a regular event purse will pay $3,000 to win and $500 to start. The current schedule also has at least eleven events that will pay special purses, not only to win, but through the field. The number of special purse events is expected to grow.

Special purse events already include two $5,000-to-win events at the Knoxville Raceway in Iowa, $5,000 and $10,000 events at the Huset's Speedway in South Dakota, the $7,500-to-win Jackson Speedway Spring Nationals and the Jackson Nationals in Minnesota, the Front Row Challenge at the Southern Iowa Speedway, the Nebraska Cup at Eagle Raceway in Nebraska, the Jerry Richert Memorial at the Cedar Lake Speedway in Wisconsin and the season championship at the I-80 Speedway in Nebraska.

National Sprint League members will also receive the benefit of insurance, reduced pit passes, contingencies and more.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/nsl-to-feature-350000-point-fund/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Passes Review, Keeps ASCS Title​*
After the legality of the spec heads utilized by Jason Johnson during Saturday's Lucas Oil ASCS season finale at Cocopah Speedway was brought into question by formal protest, a review by Brodix - the primary manufacturer of the ASCS Spec Cylinder Head - revealed the heads to be within the rules set forth by the American Sprint Car Series, and have deemed Johnson the 2014 Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series National Champion.

Following the protest by Jeff Swindell, who finished the 2014 season 15 points behind Johnson, the heads from the No. 41 were confiscated by ASCS, and brought to the Brodix offices in Mena, Ark. for inspection. The heads in question were transported by ASCS Competition Director, Matt Ward, from the Cocopah Speedway and arrived at the Brodix offices on Tuesday.

Just after 2:30 p.m. on Tuesday, the call was made from Brodix by Matt Ward to Jason Johnson that the heads were legal.

According to Ward, who oversaw the tech of the head by Greg Brotherton, the heads in question were above board. "

The Ford head can't flow over 200cc, Jason's flowed 195cc," Ward said. "They checked valve angle, compared to a stock Ford head, and it was spot-on. They also checked all the allowed porting and everything was within the rules."

The 2014 championship by Johnson marks the fifth time the Eunice, La. driver has captured the Lucas Oil ASCS championship.

"It was an unbelievable season," said Johnson. "Maybe not the ideal season we imagined, but I'm proud of this Stenhouse Jr. Racing team for keeping their heads in the game, and for all our supports for staying with us week in, and week out and begin there when it came down to crunch time."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/johnson-passes-review-keeps-ascs-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Closing In On USAC Midget Crown​*
Honda USAC National Midget Series point leader Rico Abreu will try to lock up the series championship this week as the 47th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships unfold at Canyon Raceway Park.

Abreu, of Rutherford, Calif., is eyeing his first USAC driving title.

Abreu's National point lead over Christopher Bell and Tracy Hines stands at 79 and 81 points respectively. A Hines championship would make him USAC's sixth Triple Crown Champion, having already won titles in the Silver Crown and AMSOIL National Sprint series.

Abreu started the National campaign with nine consecutive podium finishes and has four feature wins this year, including the prestigious Belleville Midget Nationals and the Indiana Midget Week crown.

In Honda USAC Western Midget Series competition, Ronnie Gardner will also be attempting to lock up a championship this weekend at Canyon Speedway Park. Gardner is seeking his second-straight Western Midget crown. He currently holds a 36-point lead over Trey Marcham in the series standings.

Gardner has two wins, four seconds and a third in 10 Western starts. Gardner was eighth in this year's Western opener at Peoria.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/abreu-closing-in-on-usac-midget-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crawford County Added To Outlaw Schedule​*
 The rumble of 410-winged sprint cars will return to Crawford County Speedway in Iowa, for the first time in quite a while in 2015, as the track welcomes the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. The inaugural World of Outlaws event at Crawford County Speedway is scheduled for Friday, June 12.

Crawford County Speedway is located in Denison, Iowa, at the Crawford County Fairgrounds and has been hosting racing since the 1950s. The size of the track has changed over the years from its original design as a sprawling half-mile to the current semi-banked three-eighths-mile (four-tenths-mile around the top) configuration, with wide, sweeping corners. Within the last few years, the track has installed brand new grandstand seating and concession stand areas.

"It's going to be huge for our community to have the World of Outlaws come to town," said Gary Volkert of the Crawford County Race Board. "When I say to folks locally that the Outlaws are coming, their eyes get big and wide. We are motivated to get more recognition for the track to show it off and this will certainly do that. There are a lot of people that have never been to Crawford County Speedway and will definitely come to see the World of Outlaws."

Leading the way into the 2015 World of Outlaws STP Series campaign will be six-time series champion, Donny Schatz, who has had quite a bite of success with the series in the state of Iowa, including winning eight of the last nine Knoxville Nationals. Daryn Pittman, the 2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion, was victorious in the state of Iowa this past season, in the Speed Sport World Challenge at the famed Knoxville Raceway. Kraig Kinser, a third-generation driver, also won in Iowa in 2014 at Clay County Fair Speedway.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series has raced at six different tracks in Iowa over the last 36 years, with the first of those coming during the series inaugural 1978 campaign. This past season racing in the Hawkeye State, the series contested five racing programs, four of which were part of the Knoxville Nationals, with five different drivers picking up wins.

Crawford County Speedway joins Dakota State Fair Speedway in South Dakota, as tracks hosting an inaugural World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series event in 2015.

"The Outlaws are a whole different ballgame," said Volkert. "It's a true show and a spectacle to be seen. We've had 360-sprint cars here the last few years and they carry a lot of speed down the backstretch, but the Outlaws will be even faster. The drivers are very talented and the cars are very fast. We are extremely excited for the event and are already working on plans, so that on June 12, we are ready to go."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/crawford-county-added-to-outlaw-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Selinsgrove Promoter Honored By WoO LMS​*
In his 14 years at the helm of Selinsgrove Speedway, Charlie Paige has helped elevate the historic half-mile dirt track to one of Pennsylvania's premier race facilities and has brought the track national spotlight by hosting the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

Paige's commitment and hard work at the 68-year-old race track earned him national recognition this season as the recipient of the WoO LMS Promoter of the Year Award. Paige, 59, of Selinsgrove, was announced as the winner of this year's award at the annual World of Outlaws Night of Champions awards banquet on Nov. 9 at the Great Wolf Lodge in Concord, N.C.

Paige was unable to attend the banquet to accept the award in person, but when informed of his honor, he was quick to recognize the Selinsgrove Speedway staff, officials and sponsors for their help in the success of the track.
"It's very honoring," said Paige, who enters his 15th season as promoter of the fairgrounds oval in 2015. "I'm a behind the scenes type of guy.

I'm just humbled to be a part of this and to have such a great racing series come to our track. To be honest, it's really easy to do the job that I'm doing because I have such a great staff and great sponsors. It's a team effort to keep a track running and I know our team is really good at it."

A lifelong resident of the Selinsgrove area, Paige has worked at Selinsgrove Speedway for more than 35 years. He took over as promoter at the track in 2001 and has steadily improved the track and its facility during his time in charge.

Paige drew national attention to the speedway in 2012 when he scheduled the track's first-ever WoO LMS event. The race was unfortunately rained out, but Paige was undeterred. Selinsgrove not only returned to the tour's schedule for 2013 but also added a second event as part of a blockbuster Labor Day weekend doubleheader featuring the Showdown On Sand Hill and the National Late Model Open Presented by Jeff's Auto Body & Recycling Center.

Poor weather again threatened Selinsgrove's WoO LMS debut in 2012 with forecasts calling for more than a 60 percent chance of rain on both race nights.

But Paige and his staff stuck with their plans and successfully ran both programs as storms held off just long enough for both race nights to be completed.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/selinsgrove-promoter-honored-by-woo-lms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Tabbed To Drive Big Game No. 2​*
Big Game Motorsports hired Danny Lasoski to drive the Big Game Treestands No. 2 sprint car on Wednesday.

Lasoski will team up with crew chief Guy Forbrook, along with crew members Pete Stephens and Tony Barkman, for approximately 60-to-70 races in 2015.

"I want to thank Tod Quiring and everyone at Big Game for giving me this opportunity," Lasoski said. "I know that this team will have everything it needs to win races and championships. You can't get any better than working with Guy."
The Big Game Treestands team will kick off the year at the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, which will be held Jan. 2-3, Jan. 6 and Jan. 9-10 at Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz.

Lasoski will then compete with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series in Florida and Las Vegas before returning to the Midwest, where the Big Game Treestands team will race weekly at Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa, and at all of the National Sprint League events.

"The National Sprint League is a great opportunity for drivers to make a lot of money," Lasoski said. "I cut my teeth racing at a lot of the tracks on the schedule so I feel like we will be a contender from the first green flag.

I think the points fund of $350,000 goes a long way toward helping sprint car racing in the Midwest."

The other major focus for Lasoski will be claiming his fifth Knoxville Nationals title and his record 10th track championship at Knoxville Raceway, where Lasoski is the winningest driver in the storied history of the half-mile oval.

"Big Game Motorsports and I have a great partnership with Knoxville Raceway," he said. "That is the premier track in the country and the more laps you can get around that place before the Knoxville Nationals gives you a better chance at winning the biggest race in sprint car racing."

The Big Game Treestands team will also compete in select World of Outlaws events around the Midwest.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/lasoski-tabbed-to-drive-big-game-no-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal Holds Off Clauson's Charge​*
Ryan Bernal held off a furious charge from Bryan Clauson to win the 30-lap USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast sprint car feature Thursday night as the 47th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships kicked off at Canyon Speedway Park.

Bernal outdueled pole starter Gary Taylor for the point in the early rounds, fought off a bid from Casey Shuman and then held off Clauson, who started 18th, over the final rounds to secure the win in the 30-lapper aboard the Tri-L Mandarin Ranch No. 56.

"I knew at the end I couldn't let it push in the corners, I wasn't gonna give the bottom of the track to Bryan," Bernal said after his 11th overall non-wing 360-ci sprint car win of the year.

On the bottom wasn't where Bernal spent most of the race, abusing the cushion to battle past Gary Taylor on the second round and nearly launching out of the park on one occasion in turn one in the initial handful of rounds.

Bernal slipped away from his chasers at several points in the race only to have the field tightened back up after red flags for a wild Thomas Ogle exit from the park in turn two after 11 laps and then a Brady Bacon tumble over the same retaining wall with 18 rounds in the books.

Both drivers were uninjured.

With Bernal leading the way, Shuman had battled past Taylor for second at the midway point with 15th-starter R.J. Johnson up to fourth and 18th-starter Clauson fifth by the time Bacon went yard.

A slight Bernal bobble opened the door for Shuman to briefly take command on the 21st round only to have Bernal battle back and slip away momentarily before Clauson charged up to second and reeled in the leader.

Clauson moved in on Bernal and was challenging for the lead as the white flag flew only to have the final round interrupted for a turn two melee with Shon Deskins upside down, setting up a green-white-checkered run to the stripe.

Having abandoned the cushion at first sight of Clauson, Bernal stuck to the bottom over the final two rounds. Clauson tried to make a top-side run through the final pair of corners but fell three car lengths shy at the line.

"I probably could have pushed the issue a little more, but it's not money night yet," Clauson commented after rallying from 18th aboard the TSR/Curb-Agajanian Chevy Performance No. 20 following a heat race incident that landed him in a B Main. "The way our night started, we're really happy with this."

Shuman settled for the show position in the Hockett Racing No. 75 with USAC Southwest point leader R.J. Johnson gaining 11 positions to finish fourth. C.J. Leary rounded out a trio of double-digit chargers among the top five by rallying from 19th to fifth.

*The finish:*
Ryan Bernal, Bryan Clauson, Casey Shuman, R.J. Johnson, C.J. Leary, Charles Davis Jr., Gary Taylor, Robert Ballou, Mike Spencer, Chris Windom, Matt Mitchell, Tye Mihocko, Shon Deskins, Bruce St. James, Brian Hosford, Matt Rossi, Brady Bacon, Jon Stanbrough, Tom Ogle, Mike Colegrove, Josh Hodges, Jake Swanson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-holds-off-clausons-charge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Hines In Western World Midgets​*
Six nights after Tracy Hines ended a dry spell in the USAC National sprint car ranks, he broke an ever longer slump atop the same Canyon Speedway Park clay by topping the opening night of Honda USAC National Midget action during the 47th annual Sands Chevrolet Western World Championships.

Hines battled past Zach Daum 12 rounds into the 30-lapper then held off a Keith Kunz Motorsports charge led by Christopher Bell to snare his first National Midget win on dirt since 2012.

While Hines gridded the feature field from the pole position aboard the Toyota-powered Parker Machinery No. 24, he fell back in the early rounds as second-row starter Zach Daum outdueled front row outside starter Ronnie Gardner for the point in the early rounds.

Hines worked his way back to the front soon enough though, racing past Daum for the lead on a lap 12 restart and holding on the rest of the way for the win.

"The track really changed a lot throughout the race," Hines explained.

"We fell back to about fourth or so early working the bottom, then moved to the top and then back to the bottom by the end. It probably worked to our advantage to fall back early so we could search around some."

Hines took command following a quick red flag after 11 laps when Tyler Thomas tipped over in turn two and led the way in front of Daum, Tanner Thorson, Bell and Gardner when the race's final interruption occurred at the midway point when Casey Shuman's mount lost power entering turn one and was drilled by Jarid Blondel. Both drivers walked away.

Daum kept the pressure on Hines when action resumed with Bell moving up to third and joining in on the lead chase until getting loose in turn four with less than ten laps to go.

Bell rebounded quickly, reeling in a fading Daum for second and closed to within two car lengths by the final pair of rounds.

Hines held strong though, keeping the KKM duo of Bell and Thorson at bay to the line with Daum slipping to fourth. Bryan Clauson climbed from 10th to round out the top five with Brady Bacon, Gardner, Darren Hagen, Rico Abreu and Shane Golobic completing the top 10.

Hagen opened the night by establishing a track record of 13.489 seconds on the third-mile oval.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-hines-in-western-world-midgets/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Of The Wing Preps For Busy Weekend​*
Nearly 30 cars were on hand for the open King of the Wing Sprint Car Series practice session Thursday night at Madera Speedway.

The open practice was hosted in an effort to give race teams an opportunity to get acclimated ahead of the opening event of the King of the Wing Sprint Car Shoot Out West Coast Swing's opening event Friday night at the track.

The practice session was cut short due to rain and postponed for 11 a.m. Friday morning. Despite limited track time for the teams, excitement was evident in the pits at the potential success of this weekend's three events. The West Coast swing has brought cars to the state of California from virtually every corner of the country.

The King of the Wing Sprint Car Shoot Out will conclude its inaugural season with three events in California scheduled this weekend.

Davey Hamilton, promoter of the King of the Wing Sprint Car Shoot Out, has successfully promoted winged pavement sprint cars through the use of engine restrictor plates allowing cars with 360-cubic-inch engines to compete with 410s. This weekend's three races will use this same formula.

A handful of drivers who normally don't run wings on the pavement, will be taking part in this weekend's racing action, including Anthony Simone, from nearby Fresno.

"I think this winged asphalt sprint car thing out here is gonna be a big deal and I like it," said Simone. "When USAC quit running the pavement in California we haven't had anywhere to race until today. I really like the pavement and think this King of the Wing is gonna be a great thing.

We got some great guys to run with and the Hamilton's are good people and run a good show. It should be a lot of fun this weekend."

Two-time and defending Little 500 champion Jacob Wilson made the long tow from Indiana to compete this weekend.

"Racing this late in the year is always fun." said Wilson. "As long as you can race this late in the season against this level of completion, it makes it worth doing. The only time I've been to California was for a wedding. I've never saw any of these tracks before. There seems to be a lot of nice people out here. We're having fun so far."

Hamilton was ecstatic at the car count on hand Thursday evening.

"I'm really excited. But, it's really about coming up with an idea to make a national pavement sprint car tour. I can only organize it. If these guys don't show up, it's nothing. I'm thankful they all believed in it and showed up," said Hamilton.

After Friday's event at Madera Speedway, the series heads to Irwindale Speedway Saturday night before heading to Kern County Raceway Park Sunday evening.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/king-of-the-wing-preps-for-busy-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Bell In Turkey Night GP​*
Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports had much to celebrate on Thursday night after a dominant season ended with Christopher Bell winning the 74th Turkey Night Grand Prix and Rico Abreu clinched his first Honda Midget Series National Championship.

Ronnie Gardner closed out his second-straight Honda Western Midget title.

Abreu said of his 10-point championship over Bell, "We hit some bad luck and some bad runs to put us into a position where we had to be smart tonight and make sure we got it done.

I knew my car would get better as the race went on, and it did, but I had to be careful around lapped cars. It's been such an honor to drive for this team and race with great guys - we've had a great year and won a bunch of races and it's just an incredible ending to add the championship on top of that."

Tanner Thorson, who won the Jason Leffler Fast Time Award saluting Grand Marshal Parnelli Jones, led the field to green and stayed out front early, as Chad Boat and Brad Sweet raced for second. Despite an early caution, neither pressured Thorson.

Ricky Shelton got upside-down on lap 19 but the red flag put Bell on Thorson's back bumper for the restart. In a near dead-heat at the line, Bell led lap 22 after running the top all the way around. Thorson got him back on lap 23, though, and opened up another cushion.

As the duo hit lapped traffic, Thorson stuck to the bottom and was hemmed in as Bell ran the cushion to the top spot on lap 29. Sweet came along too as a couple green-flag runs around the race's mid-point got the leaders into heavy traffic. Darren Hagen was on the move after starting eighth and he went by Sweet for the runner-up spot.

After a restart with 33 to go, Sweet slowed off turn-two and pulled in as Hagen was closing on Bell. Hagen looked ready to throw a slider just as sixth-running Kyle Larson got into a lapped car and left Damion Gardner with nowhere to go.

Gardner spun and collected Chad Boat, who flipped through turns three and four. The red flag left the race with 23 laps left, all to be run under green.

Bell pulled away from Hagen on the restart, as eyes shifted back in the pack with Larson and Gardner coming through the pack. Also on the move was Kevin Thomas Jr., as he moved to sixth just before getting into the wall and bringing out the final caution on lap 78.

Out front, Bell was untouchable, but behind him were cars going everywhere. Larson dive bombed his way from the back into the top five, going by Abreu with less than 10 laps remaining. Gardner was on the move too, moving up to the sixth spot in the closing laps. Larson cleared Zach Daum for third with a few laps remaining but found himself a straightaway behind Hagen.

Bell took his series-leading seventh win of the year and became the 50th different Turkey Night winner in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota, as Gardner flipped in turn four shortly after Bell took the checkered.

"This place was not really my favorite in my first couple trips here, but tonight the track came to me and was definitely to my liking," Bell said. "Once it got up pretty high and slick underneath it, I really got into a rhythm. It's great to add this race to our list and get my name on there with all the great guys who have won it before me. We had a shot at the championship tonight, but Rico got the job done. It's a great accomplishment for our team and caps off an amazing year."

Hagen came home second, narrowly missing the big win at his home track, just miles from his Riverside hometown in the Great Clips Racing - Fatheadz Eyewear No. 56 Triple X/Esslinger.

"I was definitely ready for a slide-job war with him for the lead before that red. After that, either he was way better or we just weren't as good. I love racing here when it's like that and you can really run high and try to carry a lot of speed. It's tough to beat the Keith Kunz bunch but we brought our new Triple X car out here and have a win and a second, so it's been a great end to the season," Hagen said.

Larson's run ended in the third spot, marking his first USAC start since midway through the 2013 season. The 2012 Turkey Night winner charged from 11th on the lap-75 restart to the podium in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Target Cartwheel No. 71k Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I had a lot of fun tonight. I felt OK through the race, but we were all so even; after I got into the lapped car and went to the work area, it just was so much better," Larson said. "They said they didn't even really do anything, but we were really good. I would have loved a caution once I got to third, but I was so happy to get a podium. I thought I was gonna stall out about sixth. I had a blast, and I'm glad I was fast - I caught Rico and saw he was being smart. I was glad I could diamond under him and didn't have to slide him. He ran a really smart race, so he earned that championship."

Daum finished fourth in the Daum Crop Insurance - Weld Wheels No. 5d Eagle/Stanton Toyota, and Abreu's championship was finished off with a fine fifth-place run in his Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

Isaac Chapple earned the Don Basile Rookie of the Race Award.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-bell-in-turkey-night-gp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dollansky Looking Ahead To 2015​*
After a season away from the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, Craig Dollansky is ready to be an Outlaw again.

Dollansky stepped away from full-time action with the World of Outlaws in 2014, instead focusing on racing weekly at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway in the No. 7 Big Game Treestands entry for Tod Quiring.

He finished the season ranked sixth in the Knoxville Raceway 410 sprint car standings. It was announced in early October that Dollansky has teamed up with Destiny Motorsports to run the full World of Outlaws schedule next year.

Dollansky explained that the partnership was born after a series of conversations between himself and car owners Rick and Barb Rogers.

"It was just kind of a process. We had some initial conversations and talked about some things in concept and talked about the potential of getting together at some point," Dollansky said. "I had an opportunity to meet with Rick Rogers, talk with him and kind of learn something about their operation and what their aspirations and goals were.

"Really after analyzing everything and talking with Rick and his wife Barb, they've got a real good race team and are very passionate about what they do. They are here for the long term and want to build a good, strong race team," Dollansky said.

This will be the first time the Destiny Motorsports team has raced full-time with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. The team ran the entire UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions schedule last year with Jac Haudenschild driving in most of the events, winning twice along the way.

Dollansky brings a wealth of knowledge and experience with him to the Destiny team that will change from its familiar No. 9w to Dollansky's No. 7. The veteran sprint car racer raced full-time with the World of Outlaws from 2001 to 2013, scoring 59 victories.

He said while he enjoyed his season racing at Knoxville, he is looking forward to returning as a full-time Outlaw in 2015.

"I'm very happy with it," Dollansky said. "We've been on the World of Outlaws tour for quite a while. It was something different for us this past season kind of running a scaled back type schedule that had a lot of focus around the Midwest and at Knoxville Raceway, which was great.

"Running a scaled back schedule really wasn't something I could get my mind around very well. You just get use to racing so much. I definitely missed the road and missed the fans around the different parts of the country," Dollansky said.

Dollansky made his debut with Destiny Motorsports during the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals. He finished 10th and 19th in his first two starts with the team.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/dollansky-looking-ahead-to-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Ready To Tackle Full Outlaw Slate​*
It was a little more than a year ago when Kyle Larson and Justin Marks teamed together to form a traveling 410 sprint car team.

Dubbed Larson Marks Racing, the organization hired journeyman driver Shane Stewart to pilot the No. 2 entry during the team's inaugural season.

The pairing seemed like a natural fit from the beginning.

Stewart picked up a victory for the team in only his second start, winning a World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series feature at Eldora Speedway in Ohio on May 2.

Stewart added two more victories later in the year, including one during the Knoxville Nationals.

It turned out to be a solid first year that the team hopes to build on going forward.

"We're growing. Our notebook has obviously expanded since our first race at Port Royal (Pa.) in early spring," Stewart said. "We're getting better and better.

I think Steve (Suchy, crew chief) and I are starting to get on the same page. He is obviously learning what I like in a race car."

Stewart said it took some time for he and Suchy to get comfortable working together.

Now that they have had a year to get comfortable with each other, the relationship between the two has greatly improved.

"A lot of it is just learning feedback and how to take different things that I say when I get out of the race car to be able to translate that into what he needs to do to make the car better," Stewart said. "We're getting better at that."

Stewart believes the team exceeded expectations for its first season.
"If it is on a grade scale, I think we're a B+. I don't think saying that is saying anything wrong," Stewart said.

As was the plan all along, Larson Marks Racing will shift into overdrive next season and run the entire World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series schedule.

"As long as we can stay focused through the whole year and try to progress each night - if we run fourth one night, try to run third the next and if we run third one night then try to run second," Stewart explained. "I think if we can do that and stay mentally focused through the whole season I honestly feel like we should end up high in the points. We have the equipment and the personal to do a good job."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/stewart-ready-to-tackle-full-outlaw-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Solberg Claims World Rallycross Finale​*
Petter Solberg has ended his title-winning season in style by winning the closing round of the FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy in San Luis, Argentina.

Ford Olsbergs MSE won a three-way battle for the Teams' Championship as teammates Reinis Nitiss and Andreas Bakkerud finished second and sixth respectively. RX Lites Cup winner Kevin Eriksson drove spectacularly during his Supercar debut to clinch third.

Solberg's win in Argentina is the Norwegian's fifth victory of the year for the PSRX Team and sees the driver end the inaugural World RX season with a total of 267 points. Volkswagen Marklund Motorsport's Topi Heikkinen amassed enough points Sunday to earn the 23-year-old Finn the runner-up spot. Nitiss ends the season third overall in points.

"This is a dream come true. We started the season with a win in Portugal, and to finish with another win in Argentina feels really amazing," said Solberg, who was also awarded the Monster Energy Super Charge Award after his rapid start from pole position.

"This championship has so many talented drivers and I am extremely impressed with the high standard of driving we have had this year - especially from the younger guys. Now I'm looking forward to Doha for the FIA Awards Ceremony but I will be back and fighting for more seasons to come.

I'd like to thank my whole team for working so hard throughout this year - there will be a big party tonight, that's for sure."

There was a three-way battle for the Teams' Championship going into Argentina with Volkswagen Marklund Motorsport, Ford Olsbergs MSE and Team Peugeot-Hansen all still capable of winning the accolade.

Peugeot-Hansen was knocked out of winning contention when Timmy Hansen and Timur Timerzyanov failed to score enough points at the Intermediate Classification stage. Tension mounted further when Topi Heikkinen's engine failed in heat four and VW Marklund were forced to repair the Polo RX Supercar before the semis.

A fraught two semi-finals were to follow, but the Ford squad sealed the silverware when Anton Marklund was denied a spot in the final and both Ford team-mates went through.

"I am so proud of my team - to win this trophy with Olsbergs who have worked so hard all year is such a good feeling," said Nitiss.

"It's always disappointing to be second but actually our aim at the start of the year was to finish in the top three so this is something we must all remember.

I think we have learned a lot for next year and we will be back and fighting hard. Topi finished second in the drivers' standings to finish the year with two second places is something our whole team are really happy with," said Marklund.

After another impressive drive in the Peugeot 208 Supercar, 22-year-old Timmy Hansen finished fourth in Argentina for Team Peugeot-Hansen.

The talented driver also ends the season fourth overall. Teammate Timur Timerzyanov retired on the first lap of semi-final two following a technical issue with his car.

Despite showing good speed, Britain's Liam Doran had a troubled return to World RX. The Monster Energy World RX Team driver failed to qualify after a technical infringement cost him a spot in the semi-finals. Teammate Henning Solberg was also denied a place in the semis after the driver struggled with car issues on day one.

The year ended on a high for Scottish-based team Albatec Racing who had both drivers in the semi-finals for the first time this season. Elsewhere local driver Miguel Baldoni had an impressive RX debut as the former Argentine Rally Champion entertained the local fans by finishing the event ninth overall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/solberg-claims-world-rallycross-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Wins USAC Honda National Midget Title​*
Rico Abreu withstood the challenges of teammate Christopher Bell and Tracy Hines to emerge as the 2014 Honda USAC National Midget Championship at the conclusion of Thursday night's series finale in Perris, Calif.

Abreu, of Rutherford, Calif., finished fifth in the 74th "Turkey Night Grand Prix" at Perris Auto Speedway as Bell became the 50th different winner of the classic. Abreu's final margin in the standings was 10 points over Bell and 46 over Hines, who was eighth in Thursday's feature.

*Source:*
http://www.usacracing.com/news/midget/item/4374-abreu-gardner-grab-usac-championships


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Confirmed For Winter Heat​*
Twenty-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Steve Kinser will be among the drivers bringing in 2015 racing in southwest Arizona at the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz.

Kinser, who just completed his final full season with the World of Outlaws, will drive the Tony Stewart Racing No. 11 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance/J&J five times during the opening 10 days of 2015 this January.

"We're looking forward to being part of this first Winter Heat Showdown," said Kinser. "In the past, we've went out and raced some shows in the southwest and had a great time. I'm excited about getting out there and competing.

They've put together a good five-race deal with nice payouts. I'm sure they'll have a good field of cars and we're looking forward to getting back on the track."

The Bloomington, Ind., driver has been very successful in the state of Arizona during his illustrious career. Early in the 2014 WoO season, he finished third at USA Race Park in Tucson. Kinser also scored 11 of his 577 career WoO A-Feature triumphs in Arizona and would like to add Cocopah to the list of tracks where he's tasted victory.

The five-race event will be contested over an eight days beginning Friday, Jan. 2. The series will continue Saturday, Jan. 3, Wednesday, Jan. 6 and finish with races Friday, Jan. 9 and Saturday, Jan. 10. Four of the five events will pay $12,000 to the winner and Wednesday's main event offers a $5,000 top prize. A point fund has also been established and will pay the top five drivers based on points accumulated in the five-night series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/kinser-confirmed-for-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hirst Gets Ride For Sprintcar Classic​*
Another major name has confirmed his attendance for the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic at Premier Speedway with Monte Motorsports enlisting the skills of American Kyle Hirst.

The 26 year-old Californian has enjoyed some extremely strong results in his previous visits to Australia where he competed for Ruhs Motorsport and also Michael Cunningham, with whom Hirst paired in 2014 to capture the Victorian Sprintcar Title at Avalon Raceway.

In his native California Hirst has also been in great form, picking up a second consecutive King Of The West Sprint Car Series crown driving for the legendary Roth Motorsports team.

Overall in 2014 Hirst hit the track 38 times and recorded six wins and an impressive 23 top-five finishes.

Hirst and Monte Motorsport will once again enjoy the support of Milwaukee Tools, with yet another immaculately presented W17 car prepared by Kim Buswell set to hit the track on Classic weekend.

Hirst himself was also genuinely excited to be a part of the Monte Motorsports team when asked about the Classic.

"The Classic is definitely one of the most prestigious races I get to run, so to be able to run this year for Monte Motorsports representing Milwaukee Tools is an honor," Hirst said. "With the Classic having such a high car count, an awesome venue with such a great atmosphere I am hoping to put our car in the show and run well."

On the other hand American sprint car veteran Terry McCarl is relying on his impressive Classic record of six feature starts in six attempts, coupled with a World Series Sprintcars win at Premier Speedway, to ensure he finds a ride for the Classic.

"Terry is super keen to come out to the Classic again, he has even offered to come as an official, so we might be best to find him a competitive ride and let him do what he does best," Premier Speedway General Manager David Mills said. "T-Mac is highly promotable and a good guy, I hope he gets a ride for the Classic as he is a welcome addition to the field anytime he is here, so if any car owners out there are toying with the idea, I would love to hear from them."

Another quartet of drivers are already one step ahead of McCarl however with four more drivers from four different states all sending their entries through this past week.

Queensland's Kevin Titman was super consistent at the 2014 Classic where he finished eighth in his qualifying night B-Main before surviving the final night cut throat C-Main to finish with 10th place in the first of the two Sunday night B-Mains. Titman who has showed some good early season form in Brisbane, recorded a second place finish just last Saturday night behind Luke Oldfield.

Hard charging West Aussie Daniel Harding will also be a part of the 2015 Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic, as he circumnavigates the country as a contracted World Series Sprintcars driver. Harding endured a tough run at the 2014 Classic but having spent a majority of the off-season building up an impressive array of race inventory he may well one the big improvers in 2015.

New South Wales has also gained another representative albeit in an ACT registered car. Jay Waugh will bring his machine to Sungold Stadium for the Classic. Waugh has a wealth of non-wing experience having been a regular on the National Wingless Sprint scene whilst also having tried his hand at the 410 version in the United States.

The final driver in our updated list is Brendan Guerin, who hails from Broken Hill but drives a South Australian domiciled car. With talent to burn Guerin is a graduate of the Speedway Australia Rising Stars program and will be looking forward to the Classic to showcase his talents.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/hirst-gets-ride-for-sprintcar-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Plan First Granite City Visit​*
Minnesota's Granite City Speedway will host the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series for the first time in track history on June 16, 2015.

The event will also mark the first-ever 410-winged sprint car race at the track in the St. Cloud metro area.

Granite City Speedway, a semi-banked three-eighths-mile, was previously known as Golden Spike Speedway, which changed names prior to the 2013 season when a new group assumed ownership of the track. Numerous improvements have been made to the facility over the last couple of years, with more in the works, including the installation of new light towers in the spring of 2015.

"We have upgraded the facility from the old Golden Spike Speedway and are very excited to take it to the next level with the World of Outlaws," said Denny Niess, one of the owners of Granite City Speedway. "Our goal is to be a premier facility and to have premier races. The community and all of our advertisers have been very supportive of the track and that is why we are bringing in the best of the best with the World of Outlaws."

Granite City Speedway joins Crawford County Speedway in Iowa, and Dakota State Fair Speedway in South Dakota, as tracks in the upper Midwest hosting inaugural World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series events in 2015.

"Fans are going to see a phenomenal race track at Granite City Speedway," said Niess. "The drivers will have a great surface to race on as well. The World of Outlaws put on an amazing show, and I believe this is going to grow and get even bigger in the future. I look forward to this being an annual event in St. Cloud, Minnesota."

Last season, the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series raced three times in Minnesota, with veterans Paul McMahan and Joey Saldana picking up wins, as well as first-time winner Roger Crockett. The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series has raced at seven different tracks in the state of Minnesota, dating back to 1979, the second year of the series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/outlaws-plan-first-granite-city-visit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*STARS Crowns Four New Champions​*
On Nov. 22, it was time for the racers to put away their firesuits and for the mechanics to exchange work clothes for their best business casual attire as they attended the 2014 STARS Banquet at Chapin's North in Morris, Ill.

In the D'Arcy GMC STARS National Midgets, 19-year-old Austin Prock collected the trophy as the season champion. Prock led the point standings from start to finish and, along with his four feature victories in the 12-race 2014 season, he led all STARS drivers in a myriad of statistical categories including feature laps led (130); most races led (five); top-five finishes (10); top-10 finishes (12); heat race wins (four); and feature starts (12).

Though Prock finished the season as the driver with the most points, it was the Guess Racing team that wound up as the car owner champion for the fourth consecutive year. With Kyle O'Gara, Mario Clouser, and three-time STARS champion Jim Anderson sharing driving duties in the Guess No. 99, the team never finished outside of the top five until the final race of the season.
Rookie of the Year honors went to Nick Hamilton.

In just six feature starts, Hamilton collected three top-fives, five top-10, and led the first five laps of the season (the first of his STARS career) in the season opening race on May 31. Most Improved Driver went to Tyler Baran, who earned his first career STARS National Midget victory on Sept. 20.

The Sportsman of the Year award went to Kevin Probstt. The dreaded Hard Luck Award went to Al Greenup. The No. 41 Prock team was honored with having the best appearing car and team throughout the season. The prestigious Bob Tattersall Hard Charger Award went to Hamilton.

In the STARS Classic Modifieds, two-time series feature winner Greg Wills finished with the same amount of points as Darren Ihrke at the end of the season. However, it was a tiebreaker in laps led that put Wills in the number one spot and with the championship trophy in his hands. The Sportsman of The Year went to Logan Weigle.

Cullen Camasta picked up one feature victory in 2014 and his consistent finishes this season were enough to earn the INEX Legends championship.
Austin Kunert's feature win and an average feature finish of 3.2 during the season earned him the honor of being named 2014 Most Improved Driver.

Young Dallas Frueh was able to parlay his hot start to the season into his first career CSR Super Cup title and the Hard Charger Award.

The Most Improved Driver honor went to Sydney Wonderling, who showed steady improvement from week-to-week and finished a season best sixth on Aug. 30.

The Shining STAR Award went to Justin Tea, a member of the STARS family who went above and beyond the call of duty by shooting all the action with his video camera each and every Saturday night at Grundy County Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/stars-crowns-four-new-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL Announces 'March Through Missouri'​*
The history of sprint car racing in Missouri goes back to the sport's beginnings. The National Sprint League unveiled a pair of shows in the "Show-me State" in the month of May, on Tuesday.

The "March Through Missouri" will include back-to-back nights at the St. Francois County Raceway near Farmington, and the Randolph County Raceway near Moberly.

On May 28, the NSL invades the St. Francois County Raceway. Defending track champion, Tommy Worley Jr., Joey Montgomery and Joey Boyd will be amongst the drivers defending their home turf against the NSL.

The following night, May 29, the series moves northwest to the Randolph County Raceway near Moberly. For the first time in over 20 years, the sounds of 410 sprint car engines will be echoing off the track's high banks. When the track opened in 1989, Steve Kinser won two of the five 410 events contested there.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/nsl-announces-march-through-missouri/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Star Sprints Plan First Plymouth Visit​*
For the first time in the track's history, Plymouth Speedway will host the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champion sprint cars on May 22.

The event will be part of a Memorial Day weekend triple-header for the All Stars including back-to-back shows at Fremont (Ohio) Speedway on May 23-24.

Fremont Speedway Promoter Rich Farmer, voted the 2013 Regional Promoter of the Year by his peers, and Plymouth Speedway Promoter Ed Kennedy teamed up to bring the 410 winged sprint cars to the three-eighths mile banked dirt oval.

Plymouth runs modifieds, 600 non-wing open sprints and stocks on a weekly basis. This will be the first time winged 410 sprints will compete at Plymouth since it was converted to dirt.

"It's a thrill to work with Rich to give area fans the chance to see winged 410 sprint cars at Plymouth. Rich is well respected by race promoters and when he called to discuss this opportunity I knew it was a no-brainer," said Kennedy.

The May 22 event at Plymouth will pay $5,000 to win. The UNOH All Stars then head to Fremont for the traditional two-day show with Saturday's event paying $3,000 to win and Sunday's race paying $10,000 to win.

"Ed has been working very hard to make improvements to Plymouth which has a long and storied history, much like Fremont. It's only a three hour drive from Fremont and it gives not only the All Star teams but our local teams a chance to race three nights with very little travel," said Farmer.

Farmer said the drivers who compete in the Kistler Racing Products FAST (Fremont Attica Sprint Title) Championship Series will also receive financial incentives to compete at Plymouth. He added he and Kennedy worked with Attica Raceway Park and other area tracks along with the Interstate Racing ***'n to ensure the event is successful.

"The race teams will also have the opportunity to tour the Hoosier Tire factory to see how their tires are built," said Farmer.

The 600 non-wing open sprints will also race at Plymouth on May 22 and for an increased purse.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/all-star-sprints-plan-first-plymouth-visit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Reveals Top Rookies Of 2014​*
Caleb Armstrong, Jarett Andretti and Kevin Thomas Jr. have been selected to receive USAC National Rookie of the Year honors Dec. 12 at the 59th USAC Night of Champions celebration in Indianapolis, Ind.

Shane Cockrum will also be honored as the 2014 USAC Most Improved Driver.

The affair is again being held at the Indiana Roof Ballroom in downtown Indianapolis and distinctive awards will be presented to each driver during the evening's program.

Armstrong, of New Castle, Ind., finished ninth in the 2014 USAC Silver Crown Series presented by TRAXXAS. His season produced an outstanding drive at the 4-Crown Nationals at Ohio's Eldora Speedway and a fourth-place finish at Gateway Motorsports Park in Madison, Ill.

Andretti, son of Indianapolis 500 and NASCAR veteran John Andretti, ranked 14th in the final AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series standings and started 24 feature events, capped by a ninth-place finish at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind. In 2011 Andretti captured USAC's Eastern Ford Focus Dirt championship.

Thomas, of Cullman, Ala., took 13th in the final Honda USAC National Midget standings and grabbed four top-10 finishes in his 10 starts. A front-runner in USAC's competitive National Sprint Car series, he claimed the 2013 USAC Most Improved Driver award after recording seven feature wins.

Cockrum, of Benton, Ill., scored an extremely popular victory in the "Ted Horn 100″ Silver Crown race at the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds and was a steady competitor in the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car series. He also added a fifth-place finish in the "4-Crown Nationals" Midget race in September.

Western USAC Rookies who will be celebrated at their awards ceremonies Feb. 7 in Paso Robles, Calif. are: Logan Williams (CRA Sprint), Jarid Blondel (Honda Western Midget), Trent Carter and Garrett Long (West Coast Sprint), Western Classic Sprint (Trevor Schmid) and Joel Rayborne (Western HPD Midget).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-reveals-top-rookies-of-2014/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints Plan Michigan Trip​*
The Renegade Sprints will visit Michigan in 2015.

Hartford Speedway, which is approximately two and a half hours West of Detroit and a little more than an hour south of Grand Rapids, will host the 410ci sprint car series next summer.

"The fans are asking for something more," Hartford Speedway Owner and Promoter Tim Dibble said. "I've been watching the Renegade Sprints and from what I'm hearing and what I'm seeing, it's the top thing. I want to get some 410s here. My fans are asking for something big."

Hartford Speedway is a half-mile, semi-banked track that received new clay this off-season. All four corners are evenly banked and the straightaways had some work done as well, Dibble said.

"We are thrilled to head into Michigan next year," Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms said. "Tim and everyone at Hartford Speedway has been working hard and we feel confident it will be a great event."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/renegade-sprints-plan-michigan-trip/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Major Event Tickets On Sale Saturday​*
For Eldora Speedway race fans, the first Saturday in December is one of the most anticipated dates on their 'off-season' calendar.

It is the traditional date for the opening of public ticket and campsite sales for the historic speed plant's marquee major events for the upcoming season, and the Eldora Speedway staff is prepared for this year's campaign.

This Saturday, starting at 10 a.m., race fans can go online or call the speedway office to purchase remaining tickets and campsites for the Dirt Late Model Dream weekend (June 4-6), Kings Royal weekend (July 17-18 ), the 1-800 Car Cash Mud Summer Classic for the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series (July 22) and the World 100 weekend (Sept. 10-12).

"Due to the volume of orders, a race fan's best bet is the online route," said Eldora Ticket Manager Tess Thwaits. "Our proven TicketForce-prepared design is easy and quick and capable of assisting a large quantity of orders simultaneously. We will also have a full staff answering the phones from 10 a.m. through 3 p.m. Additionally, our box office will be open during these hours for walk-in orders."

The 2014 season on Eldora's one-half mile clay oval produced some of the most competitive and exciting racing seen in its 61 years of action and has created an unprecedented appeal for race tickets and campsites.

Dale McDowell's powerful drive from 22nd to the lead in 79 laps during this past June's Dirt Late Model Dream was just the beginning of what fans would see as the slate of time-honored Eldora events unfolded throughout the summer. In July, Kerry Madsen thwarted a powerful late-race charge from six-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz to become the first-ever Australian winner in the event's illustrious 31-year history.

And then ten days later, Darrell Wallace, Jr. prevailed over NASCAR's only National Series dirt race in a battle that found Kyle Larson stealing the show with his relentless pounding of Eldora's concrete walls trying to chase down Wallace. The repeated slamming of the walls and a broken brake line ended Larson's stint two laps from the finish as Wallace bested Ron Hornaday, Jr.

An unbelievable run by Scott Bloomquist in September's 44th annual running of the famous World 100 closed out the major event schedule.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../eldora-major-event-tickets-on-sale-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Coggins Memorial Joins Lucas LM Schedule​*
Golden Isles Speedway officials have added a third event to the Super Bowl of Racing to kick off the 2015 season.

The Edwin Coggins Memorial will now be the opening event of the Super Bowl of Racing, on Feb. 5. The event will feature a 30-lap race paying $7,000 to win at Golden Isles Speedway, in Brunswick, Ga.

The Edwin Coggins Memorial was added to the Super Bowl of Racing in honor of Mr. Edwin Coggins of Valdosta, Ga. Coggins passed away at Golden Isles Speedway at last year's Super Bowl of Racing.

Coggins was a long time supporter of dirt track racing, Golden Isles Speedway and racers from the South Georgia area. Coggins and his family own the Coggins Farms and Produce Company, based in Lake Park, Ga.

The Coggins family asked Golden Isles Speedway promoter Darryl Courson to add this event as a way to pay tribute to the late Edwin Coggins.

"Mr. Coggins was a big supporter of GIS and loved dirt track racing. The Coggins family felt it was the best way to remember him, by putting on a special memorial race in his honor. The Coggins family will be attending the event and making a special presentation to GIS at the event - in his memory.

Everyone at GIS is honored to add this event to the Super Bowl of Racing to remember a great man and great friend to so many people in the dirt racing community," stated Darryl Courson, general manager of Golden Isles Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/coggins-memorial-joins-lucas-lm-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Short Track Super Series Expands For '15​*
After a successful inaugural effort that saw some 153 drivers take part in series events, the Short Track Super Series returns for an expanded second season in 2015.

Bolstered by new support of American Racer/Lias Tire and Hi-Tek Race Fuels, a rich Short Track Super Series Fueled By Hi-Tek schedule has been outlined for the 2015 campaign by series organizer Brett Deyo of BD Motorsports Media LLC and participating track operators in New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Delaware.

The series, primarily contested in New York State and the northern tier of Pennsylvania during its first season, has now grown and morphed into two regions: North and South.

The North Region includes nine total events in search of a $15,000 championship share. The series launches, for the second consecutive season, at the historic Orange County Fair Speedway in Middletown, N.Y., with the Hard Clay Open offering $5,000-plus to the winner and $500 to take the green flag on Tuesday, April 7.

Facilities joining the Short Track Super Series Fueled By Hi-Tek North Region this season are Pennsylvania's Big Diamond Speedway and New York-based Glen Ridge Motorsports Park and Woodhull Raceway.

Big Diamond's Anthracite Assault will be unique in that it will serve as the series' only combination event, offering both North and South Region points. The track's size, layout and geographic location allow this May 5 event in the Coal Region of Pennsylvania to serve as a meeting point for northern and southern teams.

Glen Ridge Motorsports Park, the ultra-fast quarter-mile located in Fultonville, N.Y., will offer its richest event in history on June 2 with the Rumble on the Ridge special offering $5,000-plus to the winner for 60 laps of racing.

In celebration of 51 years of racing, the high-banks of Ted White's Woodhull Raceway host the Hustlin' the High Banks 51 paying a $5,100 share to the winner on Aug. 11.

Gary and Donna Palmer's Accord (N.Y.) Speedway is the setting for the 53-lap, $5,300-to-win Battle of the Bullring 3 on the 2015 agenda, albeit in May instead of the traditional August date. The event is planned for May 19.

Thunder Mountain (N.Y.) Speedway boasts two dates on the series: the Lightning on the Mountain June 28 and Wade Decker Memorial Sept. 13.
I-88 Speedway, the neat-and-tidy fairgrounds facility in Afton, N.Y., plays a key role on the Short Track Super Series again this year with two dates.

The Crazy 8s Special is set for its third running on July 22. The series championship event will take place at I-88 with the eighth running of the Short Track SuperNationals at I-88 Speedway Oct. 9-10.

The Working Man's Race again will determine the Short Track Super Series champion. The Short Track SuperNationals again offers increased championship points as the series finale.

Drivers will again be able to drop their worst finish entering the Short Track SuperNationals weekend in October. However, those with perfect attendance in the season's first eight races will receive 75 bonus attendance points.

Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc. of Schuylkill Haven, Pa., a longtime supporter of auto racing, has signed on to support the Short Track Super Series Fueled By Hi-Tek South Region, a series of five events en route to a $7,500 championship. The South Region is a new addition to the series for the 2015 campaign.

The five-eighths-mile Bridgeport (N.J.) Speedway opens the South Region title fight on April 19 with the South Jersey Shootout special, a 40-lap event offering $5,000-plus to the winner. This anticipated event will pay $1,000 for 10th-place and $400 just to take the green flag.

The aforementioned combination event at Big Diamond on May 5 is the second leg of the series.

The pristine New Egypt (N.J.) Speedway is in action on June 11 with the Dirty Jersey 3 offering a mammoth $10,000 to the winner at the D-shaped facility owned by Fred Vahlsing. This event carries a rain date of June 15.

The final two legs of the South Region are contested in the First State. Highly anticipated for Delaware fans is the return of the Diamond State 50 to Charlie Cathell's Delaware Int'l Speedway on Aug. 4. The Diamond State 50 paying $5,000 to the winner and $400 to start makes its return after an absence of 10 years.

The championship event of the 2015 South schedule takes place with the second Beach Blast at Georgetown Speedway, a co-promotion involving BD Motorsports Media and driver Eric Kormann.

The Beach Blast 2 is set for Sept. 1. Last year's Beach Blast event was an overwhelming success for the historic track, which has been shortened and covered with a layer of fresh clay for the upcoming season. Championship points will be on the line at the Georgetown event.

*2015 Short Track Super Series Northern Region Schedule*​
April 7 - Orange County Fair Speedway - Middletown, N.Y.
May 5 - Big Diamond Speedway - Minersville, Pa.
May 19 - Accord Speedway - Accord, N.Y.
June 2 - Glen Ridge Motorsports Park - Fultonville, N.Y.
June 28 - Thunder Mountain Speedway - Center Lisle, N.Y.
July 22 - I-88 Speedway - Afton, N.Y.
Aug. 11 - Woodhull Raceway - Woodhull, N.Y.
Sept. 13 - Thunder Mountain Speedway - Center Lisle, N.Y.
Oct. 9-10 - I-88 Speedway - Afton, N.Y.

*2015 Short Track Super Series Southern Region Schedule*

April 19 - Bridgeport Speedway - Bridgeport, N.J.
May 5 - Big Diamond Speedway - Minersville, Pa.
June 11 - New Egypt Speedway - New Egypt, N.J.
Aug. 4 - Delaware Int'l Speedway - Delmar, Del.
Sept. 1 - Georgetown Speedway - Georgetown, Del.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/short-track-super-series-expands-for-15/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Going On Tour Down Under​*
Though the dust is just barely settling on the grueling 2014 World of Outlaw season, Kerry Madsen and his Keneric Racing/American Racing team are getting ready to embark on a 15-race tour in Madsen's native Australia.

"I love that we are able to do some racing during the American off-season and stay sharp," Madsen said. "It is great to see our fans back in Australia, and it is great to race in front of the Gavranich family."

Kicking off on Jan. 1, Madsen and company will be in action on the East Coast on 12 occasions, the West Coast on three occasions, and in the midst of that, will make a trip back to the United States to start the 2015 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season.

Madsen and his team will open a busy month of January at the Sydney Speedway for the International Series on Jan. 1, Jan. 3 and Jan. 5.

The team will then head to the Brisbane Speedway for the Australian Open on Jan. 9-10 before returning to the Syndey Speedway on Jan. 16-17 for the Scott Darley Challenge.

Following the Darley, Madsen will take part in the biggest race week of the year in Australia as he will be at the Kings Challenge at Mt. Gambier Speedway on Jan. 21, the Presidents Cup at the Avalon Speedway on Jan. 22 before heading to the Premier Speedway on Jan. 23-25 for the Grand Annual Classic.

Once the checkered flag falls on the Grand Annual Classic, Madsen will head back to the United States and kick off the 2015 World of Outlaws season at the Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., on Feb. 13-15 before making the trip back to Australia.

On the Feb. 21, Madsen will compete with the World Series Sprint Cars at the Perth Motorplex for their season finale and will cap his 2015 Australia Tour off at the Bunbury Speedway on Feb. 28h and March 1 at the Krikke Boys Shootout, where he will look to back up his 2014 triumph.

"It is an aggressive schedule for sure, but I am sure it will be a lot of fun," he added. "Hopefully we can run well in Australia and bring home some momentum and have another great season in the United States."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/madsen-going-on-tour-down-under/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Minnesota Mafia Supports NSL​*
The Minnesota Mafia will step up to support the inaugural National Sprint League season, offering $200 for quick time at every National Sprint League event as part of their efforts.

The current NSL schedule has more than 25 races scheduled at 14 tracks in seven Midwest states. The series, founded by Tod Quiring of Big Game Treestands, will pay out a point fund of $350,000.

"The Minnesota Mafia is really excited to be a part of the inaugural season of the National Sprint League by sponsoring the Quick Time Award," Shane Phillips of the Minnesota Mafia. "Our goal is to support drivers, tracks and sanctioning bodies so we, as fans, continue to have great races to attend. We think supporting the NSL along with continuing our own Minnesota Mafia Point Fund Series gives us the opportunity to positively affect Sprint Car racing on a local and regional level. The 2015 racing season is going to be an exciting one. We can't wait for it to start."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-sprint-cars/minnesota-mafia-supports-nsl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big Diamond Joins Renegade Schedule​*
The Renegade Sprints welcomes another Pennsylvania race track to the 2015 schedule.
Big Diamond Speedway, which is a three-eighths-mile oval located in Pottsville, Pa., will host a Sunday date next season.

"It's something new and exciting," Big Diamond Speedway Owner and Promoter Jake Smulley said. "It's not the same old song and dance.

Everything you read about the Renegades is good. It seems like they have a good driver following and our fans have been asking to see them."

Big Diamond Speedway marks the fifth track in Pennsylvania to book at least one Renegade Sprints event in 2015.

"It's a great competition every time the Ohio drivers and the Pennsylvania drivers race one another," Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms said. "It will be exciting to have another one of those battles at Big Diamond Speedway, where Jake and his team have done a great job."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/big-diamond-joins-renegade-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Enters Battle At The Center​*
Bryan Clauson will race in the fifth annual Great Clips Battle at the Center presented by K&N Filters on Dec. 20, a POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series non-points event which features at all-star field on the Mini-Magic Mile at the Southern Illinois Center on the grounds of the DuQuoin State Fair.

"It's a tough event to win, a race that is kind of young and is growing every year," Clauson said. "Obviously it is a tune-up for the Chili Bowl."

The 25-year-old Clauson has two wins on the one-sixth mile Southern Illinois Center track, the Battle at the Center in 2011 and a regular season POWRi feature in 2012.

He was running second and challenging eventual winner Tony Stewart for the lead with seven laps remaining at the 2012 Battle at the Center when contact from behind took him out of contention. He finished eighth.

Clauson of Noblesville, Ind., had five feature victories in POWRi Midgets this year and has 27, second on the all-time list to Brad Loyet's 33, in 64 starts in his career. Clauson had 21 victories this year in POWRi and USAC National Midgets and Sprint Cars and has 66 USAC National wins in his career. He's been USAC National Driver of the Year three times and twice champion of USAC's National Midgets and Sprint Cars.

Clauson's greatest triumph in midgets was the 2013 Chili Bowl, a prestigious five-day event that brings together short track drivers from all forms of dirt racing to the Tulsa, Okla., Expo Center.

It had nearly 300 entries last year.

"It was a big win, maybe the biggest of my career," Clauson said. "It's something that people don't realize how hard it is to win. I'm excited about going back in January (12-17) and trying to win it again."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-midgets/clauson-enters-battle-at-the-center/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Farr & Lacey Target Australian Classic​*
For many years sprint car entry lists right around Australia have generally included the names Farr and Lacey, so it comes as no real surprise that once again the 43rd running of the Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic will feature these two famous names, with Robbie Farr and Nick Lacey both committing to battle.

Robbie Farr, the West Australian based New South Welshman driving a Queensland domiciled car, will return to Sungold Stadium aboard the Barry Waldron-owned East Coast Pipeline Racing Maxim come January.

In 2014 Farr recorded a strong result finishing the Sunday night A-Main in 10th place, having finished in 19th position in his Friday night qualifying feature.

"To have Robbie and the popular East Coast Pipeline Racing Team here for the Classic is great news for us," said Premier Speedway General Manager David Mills. "Robbie's crew chief Nick Speed and the team are always working on ways to improve and I know that last years 10th place finish will be the catalyst for them to come back and try and capture that elusive Classic Crown."

Joining Farr at the Classic will be third generation racer Lacey.

Lacey of course comes from great stock with grandfather Ray "Nippa" Lacey being somewhat of a legend in his time before teaming with son Brett and the legendary John Sidney to form the Oval Track Racing Team that was very successful over a three season period.

Following that time Brett's association with famous car owners and mechanics continued when he forged an allegiance with iconic American Bob Trostle. This led to Brett racing in America and designing his own cars, which were known as the "Baretta," Brett using his self-constructed car to achieve to great success at the 1987 National Title.

It was around this time that Nick Lacey was born and after the early exploits of Ray and Brett back in the day their grandson and son, Nick, will once again be a part of the biggest sprint car event in Australia when he takes to Sungold Stadium as a part of the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/farr-lacey-target-australian-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Latest Winter Heat Entry​*
World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series veteran Joey Saldana has become the latest driver to enter the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway.

Saldana, who races the Motter Motorsports No. 71m on the WoO tour, has been hired to drive the familiar Rudeen Racing No. 26 during the Jan. 2-3, 6, 9-10 event at the Arizona race track.

While the Rudeen team won numerous West Coast races with Tyler Malsam at the wheel last year, Saldana owns 91 career World of Outlaws victories.

The Winter Heat Sprint Showdown is available on pay-per-view streaming video on SPEEDSPORT.TV for $27.95 per night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/saldana-latest-winter-heat-entry/


----------



## Ckg2011

*92 Events For The World Of Outlaws​*
The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series revealed Thursday its 2015 schedule featuring 92 events running from February to November at 59 tracks in 23 states and three Canadian provinces.

This upcoming season the series will return after absences to Placerville (Calif.) Speedway, Dakota State Fair Speedway in Huron, S.D., Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway, and Brockville (Ontario) Speedway. It will also make its first visits to Granite City Speedway near St. Cloud, Minn., Crawford County Speedway in Denison, Iowa, and Utica-Rome Speedway in Vernon, N.Y.

"The schedule for the upcoming season represents another busy year for the World of the Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series," said World of Outlaws CEO Brian Carter. "Coming off of one of the most successful seasons in series history, we have more two-day destination events than we have had in a long time and are looking forward to the great potential of the year ahead."

The season kicks-off Feb. 13-15 at the DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla. The series then heads west for two nights in Las Vegas followed by its only visit to Arizona at USA Raceway in Tucson and a big swing through California that runs through mid-April and includes the now two-day FVP Western Spring Shootout at the Stockton Dirt Track on March 21-22.

Golden State native Brad Sweet, the 2014 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, will play host to the series on April 8 when the Outlaws invade Placerville Speedway for the first time since 1992. It will mark fifth event in World of Outlaws history at the quarter-mile track.

For the second consecutive season, the Outlaws return to the birthplace of the series, Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas, for the Texas Outlaw Nationals on April 24 and 25, then head to the Midwest for the first time of the year for races in Oklahoma, Missouri, Indiana and Ohio.

The series' first swing through the Northeast includes a return to Lincoln Speedway, the Morgan Cup Challenge at Williams Grove and a return to Weedsport Speedway for the first time since 1993.

A race back through the Midwest is highlighted by the Boot Hill Showdown at Dodge City Raceway Park, where Tommie Estes was named promoter of the year in 2014, then followed by the two-day Cedar Lake Outlaw Showdown at Cedar Lake Speedway on July 11 and 12. The Outlaws will compete for two, $10,000-to-win features at the New Richmond, Wis., track, marking another new weekend destination event to the schedule.

The Month of Money once again kicks off at the annual Brad Doty Classic at Limaland Motorsports Park in Lima, Ohio on July 15 before heading to Eldora Speedway for the Kings Royal weekend and a second swing through Pennsylvania, Canada and the Midwest. The celebrated month wraps-up with the Ironman 55 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 on Aug. 7-8 and the $150,000-to-win Knoxville Nationals on Aug. 12-15.

Canada welcomes the Outlaws north of the border for five dates in 2015. The first swing begins July 28 at Ohsweken Speedway in Ohsweken, Ontario, before heading east to Brockville (Ontario) Speedway in and Autodrome Drummond in Drummondville, Quebec, near Montreal. The Outlaws return to Castrol Raceway in Edmonton, Alberta, Aug. 28-29 for the Oil City Cup.

Defending series champion Donny Schatz will be aiming to repeat his incredible Canadian sweep from last season that helped to propel him to his sixth World of Outlaws crown.

The Outlaws will sweep through the West Coast for a second time in August and September, with events at Skagit Speedway north of Seattle, Grays Harbor Speedway just west of Olympia, Wash., Cottage Grove Speedway near Eugene, Ore., Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif., and Antioch Speedway between Oakland and Stockton.

As the championship battle hits the stretch run in October, the series will take on a newly expanded three-day National Open at Williams Grove Speedway in Mechanicsburg, Pa.

"The National Open is already one of the biggest events on the World of Outlaws schedule," Carter said. "With a passionate fan base and a storied facility, we are excited for the opportunity to help make this great event even better."

Finally, in what has become one of the most anticipated dates on the schedule, the season concludes Nov. 5-6-7 at the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, where the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series joins the World of Outlaws Late Models and Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modifieds for three nights of action to decide the championship winners in each of the three series.

*2015 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
Feb. 13-15 - Volusia Speedway Park - Barberville, Fla.
March 4-5 - The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway - Las Vegas, Nev.
March 7 - USA Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
March 13-14 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
March 21-22 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
March 27 - Merced Speedway - Merced, Calif.
March 28 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
March 29 - Antioch Speedway - Antioch, Calif.
April 8 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
April 11-12 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
April 17 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
April 18 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
April 24-25 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
May 1 - Salina Highbanks Speedway - Salina, Okla.
May 2 - Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 - Pevely, Mo.
May 3 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
May 8-9 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
May 13 - Lincoln Speedway - Abbottstown, Pa.
May 15-16 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
May 17 - Weedsport Speedway - Weedsport, N.Y.
May 19 - New Egypt Speedway - New Egypt, N.J.
May 22 - The Dirt Track at Charlotte - Concord, N.C.
May 25 - Lawrenceburg Speedway - Lawrenceburg, Ind.
May 29 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
May 30 - I-96 Speedway - Lake Odessa, Mich.
June 2 - Kokomo Speedway - Kokomo, Ind.
June 5 - I-80 Speedway - Greenwood, Neb.
June 6 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.
June 12 - Crawford County Speedway - Denison, Iowa
June 13 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
June 14 - Huset's Speedway - Brandon, S.D.
June 16 - Granite City Speedway - Sauk Rapids, Minn.
June 19 - River Cities Speedway - Grand Forks, N.D.
June 20 - Dakota State Fair Speedway - Huron, S.D.
June 26 - 34 Raceway - Burlington, Iowa
June 27 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.
July 3-4 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.
June 11-12 - Cedar Lake Speedway - New Richmond, Wis.
July 15 - Limaland Motorsports Park - Lima, Ohio
July 17-18 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
July 21 - Lernerville Speedway - Sarver, Pa.
July 24-25 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
July 26 - Lebanon Valley Speedway - West Lebanon, N.Y.
July 28 - Ohsweken Speedway - Ohsweken, Ontario
July 31 - Brockville Ontario Speedway - Brockville, Ontario
Aug. 1 - Autodrome Drummond - Drummondville, Quebec
Aug. 7-8 - Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 - Pevely, Mo.
Aug. 12-15 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
Aug. 18 - Junction Motor Speedway - McCool Junction, Neb.
Aug. 21 - River Cities Speedway - Grand Forks, N.D.
Aug. 23 - Nodak Speedway - Minot, N.D.
Aug. 28-29 - Castrol Raceway - Edmonton, Alberta
Sept. 4-5 - Skagit Speedway - Alger, Wash.
Sept. 7 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
Sept. 9 - Cottage Grove Speedway - Cottage Grove, Ore.
Sept. 11-12 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
Sept. 13 - Antioch Speedway - Antioch, Calif.
Sept. 18 - Clay County Fair Speedway - Spencer, Iowa
Sept. 19 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn.
Sept. 25 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
Sept. 26 - Berlin Raceway - Marne, Mich.
Oct. 1-3 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
Oct. 10 - Rolling Wheels Raceway Park - Elbridge, N.Y.
Oct. 16 - TBA - TBA
Oct. 17 - TBA - TBA
Oct. 24 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
Oct. 25 - Utica-Rome Speedway - Vernon, N.Y.
Nov. 5-7 - The Dirt Track at Charlotte - Concord, N.C.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/92-events-for-the-world-of-outlaws/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Entry List Climbs To 94​*
While stores echo the sounds of Christmas, race shops across the country ring alive for a different season as the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire kicks off in just over a month's time at the River Spirit Expo Center in Tulsa, Okla.

With Practice slated for Jan. 12, 2015, the current list shows 94 entries confirming 87 drivers. Of those entered, none have claimed the Golden Driller while fourteen have made the call for the championship event.

Making his 18th consecutive Chili Bowl appearance in 2015, Indiana's Dave Darland has made the dance 14 times since 1998. Representing R.W. 
Motorsports, the all-time leading winner in USAC National Sprint Car competition is currently tied for third in overall Chili Bowl starts with Danny Lasoski.

Another Indiana racing phenom, Shane Cottle, brings eight championship feature appearances into the 2015 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals.

The driver known as "the throttle" has an average finish of ninth, and will represent RFMS Racing in the upcoming Chili Bowl Nationals.

With four feature starts, Arizona's Casey Shuman will pilot a Spike/Esslinger combination for Matt Wood Racing in his eleventh Chili Bowl appearance. Oklahoma's Daryn Pittman and California's Thomas Meseraull join Shuman in the four start bracket. For Pittman, the 2015 Chili Bowl will again be in the self-owned Bob Hurley Ford No. 21 and marks his twelfth attempt at the Driller.

For Meseraull, his chance for Speedquip Motorsports is round 14 for the San Jose driver.

A trio of starts for Ricky Stenhouse Jr., the Mississippi veteran is one of four cars being fielded by Bryan Clauson Racing. With three starts as well, Zach Daum and Mike Hess will each represent the state of Illinois with Daum in the Daum Insurance backed No. 5d, and Hess piloting a Chuck Johnson entry.

Keeping with the theme of trios, Billy Wease, Don Droud Jr., and A.J. Fike each bring a pair of feature starts with Kevin Ramey, Mike Goodman, and Alex Bright each looking for their second.

While feature starters and past champions are an interesting list of drivers, the Rookie crowd often brings surprises.

Among this year's crop of Rookies is Amber Balcaen. A native of Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada, the 10 year veteran of open-wheel racing is the third entry of McQueen Racing. The all female team led by California's Shannon McQueen, the team includes Oklahoma's Michelle Decker, who has been a part of McQueen's Chili Bowl lineup for the past 10 years. The pair made history as the first female owner/driver winners in April, 2012 when Decker raced a McQueen owned USAC Midget to victory at Bakersfield Speedway.

Balcaen is one of 19 Rookies so far.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/chili-bowl-entry-list-climbs-to-94/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bedford Latest Renegade Sprint Venue​*
Bedford Speedway is one of the most historic race tracks in the United States.

Racing has been contested at the five-eighths-mile oval in Bedford, Pa., since 1936 and the Renegade Sprints will join that prestigious list in 2015.

"We are very happy to have the Renegades at Bedford," Bedford Speedway Promoter Joe Padula said. "Shane (Helms) and his crew are putting together a fantastic series. The drivers that have committed to them are some of the best in the business and we are thrilled to welcome them to Bedford. Bedford has a long history of sprint car racing and we are looking forward to expanding on that in 2015 with the Renegades."

Bedford Speedway spent its first three decades as a special event track before weekly programs began in the mid-1960s.

"Racing at Bedford Speedway dates back almost 80 years," Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms said. "As a fan of the sport it's really neat to look at the history of the track. I'm proud that the Renegade Sprints will be added to that next season."

Bedford Speedway is the sixth track in Pennsylvania to book a Renegade Sprints event in 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/bedford-latest-renegade-sprint-venue/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harris Ready For Chili Bowl Debut​*
Following a successful test in an 860hp sprint car, multiple-time F1 stock car champion Tom Harris will compete in the midget sprint car category in the U.S. in 2015.

Harris, 25, from Banbury, England has agreed to a deal to drive a front-running Bob East car in the 2015 Chili Bowl (Jan. 13-17).

The five day event, described as the 'Super Bowl of Midget racing' sees competitors from across the U.S., Australia and New Zealand compete on a quarter mile indoor clay track inside the 39,000m² Tulsa Expo Centre.

Harris is believed to be the first British driver in generations (possibly since Stirling Moss' father, Alf) to race in the U.S. category for open-wheeled dirt oval race cars that counts Mario Andretti and NASCAR Champion Tony Stewart amongst its previous participants.

"I cannot wait to get over and get stuck in with a new challenge," said Harris. "It's always been my ambition to race in the US and progress my career, ultimately to World of Outlaws Sprint Cars. We had a great first test with Sprint Car legend Smiley Sitton last month and left him impressed. We were on the pace, so much so they even put fresh tyres on! The next step now is to get racing and finally show the US that drivers over here are just as good."

Harris, both a constructor and driver of World Championship-winning F1 stock cars believes that as Midgets are closer in specification to the BriSCA cars in Europe he usually drives, they will offer the best chance to make his first impression in the U.S. racing scene. "Running on Methanol, they have around 400bhp, a bit less than our F1 stock cars but grip levels are similar and we are used to running on dirt," says Harris. "We have been able to source a Beast car from Chilli Bowl winning constructor Bob East and it will have a fresh engine fitted for the meeting. We know it's hard to break into U.S. racing, but we showed them in the test I was bang on the pace. I have won nearly every oval F1 stock car title in the UK and Europe and we have to take this opportunity."

Harris is keen that as many European race fans make the trip and support the Harris team. "The Chilli Bowl has a great atmosphere with partisan fans all cheering their favourites inside this massive and unique indoor venue," said Harris. "European stock car fans are some of the best. We need as many of us out there to make some noise on and off the track."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/harris-ready-for-chili-bowl-debut/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two Qualify For Knoxville World Challenge​*
Kraig Kinser and Jonathan Allard raced in New Zealand on Saturday in the first event of the Porter Hire Int'l Sprint Car Series at the Western Springs Speedway.

Kinser, the 2005 Knoxville Nationals champion, started ninth in the feature and clawed his way to a fourth place finish on the small and narrow track.

California-native Allard started the feature seventh, but mechanical problems forced the three-time King of the West series champion to pull off the fifth circuit.

Both American drivers are now eligible to enter the 19th Annual SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge on Aug. 14, 2015 during the 55th FVP Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway.

Australia's Robbie Farr won Saturday's race, the first of three races in the Porter Hire Int'l Sprint Car Series. Farr led nearly every lap of the 25-lap event, with James McFadden capturing the lead on lap seven, before Farr regained the lead for good.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../two-qualify-for-speed-sport-world-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints Set Multiple Ohio Dates​*
While the 2015 schedule continues to be formed, the Renegade Sprints has several tentative dates lined up in Ohio.

"We wanted to release some of the dates we've been working on in the Buckeye State," Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms said. "All of the dates are tentative because we haven't completed our schedule or seen many other schedules so we are willing to work with every track as best as we can."

Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe will host the Renegade Sprints more than a half dozen times. The series will venture to the high-banked track on March 28, May 16, June 24 and Oct. 3 in addition to the Freedom 40 on July 3, which pays $7,500 to win, and the $20,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships on July 31 and Aug. 1.

Millstream Speedway, which is located in Findlay, is slated for a handful of Renegade Sprints events - May 31, July 5, July 19, Aug. 2 or Aug. 30 and Sept. 7.

Hilltop Speedway in Millersburg has races on May 22, June 6, July 2 or July 10 and Sept. 18.

Orrville's Wayne County Speedway will bring in the Renegade Sprints on May 30, July 4 and Sept. 6. The track will also hold an unsanctioned event on June 22, which will be a points race for the Renegade Sprints.

Additional events in Ohio and a complete series schedule will be announced in the near future.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/renegade-sprints-set-multiple-ohio-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney & Silva Team For Winter Heat​*
A pair of dynamic forces in sprint car racing will align for the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Ohio native Dale Blaney, who is coming off a career-best season when he powered to 21 feature victories, will team up with veteran crew chief and car owner Paul Silva for the event at Cocopah Speedway on Jan. 2-3, Jan. 6 and Jan. 9-10.

"Rico (Abreu) was the guy who called me and asked if I was going to run," Blaney said. "I didn't know at that point. It's a long way from Columbus, Ohio, to Arizona. I talked to Paul in Charlotte and worked things out.

There's probably about two opportunities in my book that I'd run someone else's car and his is one of them. I have a lot of respect for that guy. His cars are really fast and I'd like to jump in them to see if I'm just as fast."

Silva said he had to make some modifications to a new car to accommodate Blaney, who is 6-foot-4.

"I was looking for someone to do a good job and I think he'll do a good job," Silva said. "He's definitely a good racer."

Blaney, who said he has never been to Cocopah Speedway and hasn't raced in the state of Arizona since the late 1990s, added that he is excited about the opportunity to continue racing throughout the offseason.

"It's definitely a bonus," he said. "I went to Australia last year and ran probably 14 times and came back here and had my best year ever. I don't know if that has anything to do with anything, but I'm a superstitious guy. If I can race in the winter time it's a bonus."

There is also a financial incentive for drivers to head to Arizona. The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown weekend races - Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 - pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start with the event on Jan. 6 paying $5,000 to win. There is also a points fund for the top five in overall points.

"I've seen videos of races out there," Blaney said. "It looks like a fun place to race and that it creates good racing."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/blaney-silva-team-for-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IRA & NSL Team For Angell Park Visit​*
The National Sprint League will join the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series for an event at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis., on Aug. 30.

The event will be the first of two joint efforts between the IRA and the NSL.

The other will be the Jerry Richert Memorial on Sept. 12 at Cedar Lake Speedway near New Richmond, Wis.

Auto racing has been a staple at Angell Park Speedway since 1939 when it hosted one of the early midget events in the Midwest. Noted for its midget events over the years and owned and operated by the Sun Prairie Volunteer Fire Department, Angell Park Speedway is home to the National Midget Auto Racing Hall of Fame.

Before this past season, the infield guardrail was removed and the track widened to better accommodate sprint cars. The IRA competed there on July 20, with Sheldon Haudenschild topping Mike Reinke and Scott Neitzel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/ira-nsl-team-for-angell-park-visit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Enters Battle At The Center​*
World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car star Joey Saldana will race in uncharted waters on Dec. 20 in the fifth annual Great Clips Battle at the Center presented by K & N Filters.

The non-points event organized by the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series will be his first time on the one-sixth Mini-Magic Mile at the Southern Illinois Center on the grounds of the Du Quoin State Fair and only his sixth career event in a Midget.

"I'm out of my element, but I'm looking forward to it," the 42-year-old from Brownsburg, Ind., said. "I've never been there, but it seemed like a good idea before I go to the Chili Bowl."

Saldana has had distinguished career in Sprint Cars. He has 91 career wins in the World of Outlaws including seven last season driving for Motter Equipment teams, the team he'll return with in 2015. He was fifth in the WoO championship and third in laps led with 336. in 2014. Saldana's career-best season in WoO was 21 victories in 2009.

"We had a good year," he said. "We had 24 fast times (best in series) in qualifying, We definitely had the speed. We just need to win more races."

Saldana made his Midget debut in a USAC National at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway in 1991, finishing fourth. He's also raced in the Chili Bowl, midget racing's most prestigious event held in Tulsa, Okla., four times. Saldana finished 16th in the C Main at the Chili Bowl, which had nearly 300 entries, last year. It will be held Jan. 12-18 next year.

Saldana has purchased a new Spike and will have Esslinger power at Du Quoin and the Chili Bowl. He is preparing it with the help of Bryan Clauson Racing and Spike manufacturer John Godfrey.

"We've got a lot of work to do," Saldana said. "We're working with Big Al at Clauson and John Godfrey, who helped me get the engine from Esslinger. It will be fun to Du Quoin and the Chili Bowl, but we're also serious about it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-midgets/saldana-enters-battle-at-the-center/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Record 50 Events For WoO Late Models​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series is set for a record number events in 2015 with 50 A-Mains featured on the national tour's schedule released Thursday during the Performance Racing Industry trade show in Indianapolis.

The country's longest-running national dirt late model series has visits to 38 tracks in 20 states and Canada planned for its 12th season under the World Racing Group banner.

The tour's 2015 itinerary follows tradition in kicking off with a stretch of seven events in Georgia and Florida during the month of February. The Winter Freeze at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga., Feb. 6-7 will serve as the 2015 lid-lifter with a doubleheader weekend featuring 50-lap A-Mains paying $10,000 to win on both Friday and Saturday.

Also part of the busy first month of WoO LMS action is the fourth annual Bubba Army Late Model Winter Nationals at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla. The three-night extravaganza kicks off with a $5,000-to-win DIRTcar Late Model event on Feb. 13 ahead of two $10,000-to-win WoO LMS programs Feb. 14-15.

The early-season stretch wraps up with the traditional visit to Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., for the DIRTcar Nationals that in 2015 will include three complete WoO LMS programs Feb. 19-21 after three DIRTcar Late Model programs Feb. 16-18.

Three high-dollar, long-distance races also highlight the 2015 schedule. The list of marquee events includes the $50,000-to-win USA Nationals at Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis., July 30-Aug. 1; the ninth annual Firecracker 100 paying $30,000 to the winner at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa., June 25-27; and the $26,000-to-win Prairie Dirt Classic at Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway July 24-25.

The 2015 season will conclude for the ninth straight year with a pair of $12,000-to-win 50-lap A-Mains during the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals on Nov. 5-7 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C.

Boasting three tracks that will host their first-ever WoO LMS events and nine tracks that are returning to the schedule after various hiatuses, the 50-race campaign is on course to surpass the tour's all-time single-season high of 46 A-Mains established in 2013 and equal the record of 38 different host tracks set in 2010.

"I am excited about our schedule and that we have been able to increase the number of races without adding much more travel for our teams," said WoO LMS series director Tim Christman. "A schedule of roughly 50 races has always been our goal number and we should end up right around that by the time Charlotte rolls around.

"We are thrilled that so many track promoters and managers have chosen to include the World of Outlaws Late Model Series in their 2015 plans. It's with their support that we're able to bring the most prestigious series in all of Dirt Late Model racing to fans across the country."

The three tracks set to host the WoO LMS for the first time are Friendship Motor Speedway in Elkin, N.C., a four-tenths-mile oval that kicks off a May 1-2 Tar Heel State doubleheader that it shares with Fayetteville Motor Speedway; the three-eighths-mile Ponderosa Speedway in Junction City, Ky., which hosts the series on May 8 ahead of a visit to Smoky Mountain Speedway in Maryville, Tenn.; and Quincy (Ill.) Raceways, which serves as a lead-in to Fairbury's Prairie Dirt Classic weekend with its event on July 23.

Cedar Lake Speedway's 100-lap USA Nationals occupies a spotlighted position on the World of Outlaws trail for the sixth consecutive year and ninth time overall in its 28-year history. The three-day crown jewel event features two WoO LMS programs. A Thursday-night preliminary program on July 30 offering a $6,000 first-place check, leading into the traditional USA Nationals qualifying night on July 31 and the 100-lap, $50,000-to-win finale on Aug. 1.

Lernerville's Firecracker 100, meanwhile, will again feature three full nights of competition with a fan-friendly format that boasts 30-lap, $6,000-to-win preliminary A-Mains on June 25 and June 26, before ending with the 100-lap headliner offering a $30,000 first-place prize on June 27.

Fairbury American Legion Speedway will once again welcome the WoO LMS for its popular Prairie Dirt Classic event on July 24-25. In the event's third straight year of WoO LMS sanctioning, the race payout will again see an increase with the winner's pay bumped to $26,000 for the 26th running of the event.

Special events are also set for the quarter-mile Tyler County Speedway in Middlebourne, W.Va., for the Jackpot Weekend on May 23-24, Farmer City (Ill.) Speedway for the Illini 100 weekend March 27-28, and Berlin Raceway in Marne, Mich., a seven-sixteenths-mile asphalt track that will be covered with dirt for the Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty Weekend on Sept. 18-19. Race formats and purse structures for all three events will be announced in the near future.

A pair of lucrative regional swings also bolster the 2015 schedule with both the Wild West Tour and the traditional Northeast swing featuring expanded slates.

The Northeast swing features four events in New York and Canada between June 18-23. New York's Fonda Speedway kicks things off on June 18 ahead of a pair of events in Ontario, Canada at Brighton Speedway on June 20 and Cornwall Speedway on June 21.

The tour then returns to New York for a June 23 date at in Weedsport Speedway, which welcomes the series for the first time since 2007. The four-race stretch leads into the Firecracker 100 weekend June 25-27 at Lernerville Speedway.

The Wild West Tour, meanwhile, will take the tour to at least four states for seven races between July 9-16. Hibbing (Minn.) Raceway opens the Wild West Tour for the second straight year on July 9 followed by a visit to River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D., on July 10 and a yet-to-be-announced track on July 11. Gillette (Wyo.) Thunder Speedway and Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, S.D., both return to the Wild West Tour slate in 2015 with events on July 14 and July 15 respectively. Another yet-to-be-announced track will host the series on July 15 ahead of the Wild West Tour finale at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn., on July 18.

Three more tracks returning to the schedule in 2015 will make a late-summer three-race weekend. Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, will host its first WoO LMS event since 2009 on Aug. 21 ahead of another visit to the Empire State for an Aug. 22 event at Stateline Speedway in Busti, N.Y., and an Aug. 22 and Eriez Speedway in Erie, Pa.

Another three-day weekend is scheduled for Labor Day weekend with the WoO LMS making another visit to Lernerville Speedway on Sept. 4 followed by a doubleheader at Selinsgrove (Pa.) Speedway Sept. 5-6.

Three other doubleheader weekends highlight the 2015 WoO LMS tour. The series heads to Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway in Calvert City, Ky., for the first time since 2005 on March 20 ahead of a visit to I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark., which welcomes the tour for the third consecutive year with its March 21 event. Another weekend calls for a visit to the Volunteer State for events at Duck River Raceway Park in Wheel, Tenn., on April 10 and Tazewell (Tenn.) Speedway on April 11. A trip to the Mid-Atlantic region will see the tour hit Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md., on Aug. 14 and Winchester (Va.) Speedway on Aug. 15.

Standalone events fill out the remainder of the 2015 WoO LMS slate, with Delaware International Speedway in Delmar, Del., scheduled to host its 11th WoO LMS event on Thurs., May 28. Shawano (Wis.) Speedway will provide WoO LMS competitors a stop-off between Fairbury and Cedar Lake Speedway for the second straight year with its event on July 28.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/record-50-events-for-woo-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*28 Races In 32 Nights During Hell Tour​*
DIRTcar Racing released the 2015 DIRTcar Late Model Summer Nationals and DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals schedules Thursday at the Performance Racing Industry Tradeshow at the Indiana Convention Center.

The Summer Nationals schedule showcases a renewed focus on the series' core events, tightening the schedule to just over five weeks beginning June 10 and concluding July 11. The series will include 28 races in 32 days winding from the opener at Brownstown, Ind., through Illinois, Wisconsin, Iowa, Tennessee, Kentucky, Missouri, Michigan, Indiana and ultimately Ohio.

All of the Friday and Saturday events will pay $10,000-to-win except for the opening night at Cedar Lake Speedway, which will pay $5,000-to-win like the weekday events.

The championship, which will be decided July 11 at Oakshade Raceway in Wauseon, Ohio, is worth $25,000 to the driver who can successfully navigate one of the most challenging and tradition-rich racing tours in the country.

"After extending the past several Summer Nationals tours over six weeks, we listened to our racers and promoters to return to a tight, five-week series this year," said DIRTcar's Sam Driggers. "We believe this will encourage more competitors to race for the championship while keeping the passion for the series at an all-time high for fans and promoters."

In addition, DIRTcar also announced the schedule for the DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals, which runs together with many of the Summer Nationals events. The Summit Modified Nationals kicks off on June 6 at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind., before joining the late models at Brownstown Speedway and Kankakee County Speedway.

One major difference this season on the Summit Modified Nationals tour is that unlike the Summer Nationals, it will conclude July 24-25 during the World of Outlaws Late Model Series Prairie Dirt Classic weekend at Fairbury American Legion Speedway, making what was already a huge weekend in central Illinois even bigger.

"We're excited to have the Summit Modified Nationals championship come down to an event at Fairbury," Driggers said. "Having the final races easily accessible for the championship contenders will definitely make it a stronger series."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/28-races-in-32-nights-during-hell-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Schedule For Super DIRTcar Modifieds​*
The Super DIRTcar Series released its 2015 schedule at the Performance Racing Industry tradeshow, which includes a combination of traditional events and races at new venues.

The 29-race series kicks off during the DIRTcar Nationals presented by Summit Racing Equipment Feb. 18-21 at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla. The series championship begins April 25 with a 100-lapper at Fulton (N.Y.) Speedway before an exciting Wednesday night return on May 20 to Canandaigua (N.Y.) Speedway followed on May 27 to Brockville Ontario Speedway.

A four-race slate of events in June begins with the series' return June 16, to Grandview Speedway in Bechtelsville, Pa., for the first time since 2010, then rolls June 24 to Utica-Rome Speedway in Vernon, N.Y., for the first time since 2003; June 28 at Cornwall (Ont.) Speedway; and June 30 at Ohsweken (Ontario) Speedway, where the series will race for the first time in its history.

July features five events, including the "Stars & Stripes" on July 2 at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park in Elbridge, N.Y.; Brett Hearn's "The Big Show 7″ on July 7 at Albany-Saratoga in Malta, N.Y.; the series' return to Five Mile Point Speedway in Kirkwood, N.Y., for the first time since 1997; and back-to-back nights in Quebec on July 20-21, at Autodrome Drummond and Autodrome Granby.
Tradition runs deep in August as the series competes three times in the first week with races on Aug. 3 at Merrittville Speedway in Thorold, Ontario; Aug. 4, at Ransomville (N.Y.) Speedway; and Aug. 6 in the "Hall of Fame Classic" at Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway. A week later on Aug. 13 it's the annual "Mr. Dirt Track USA" event at Lebanon Valley Speedway in West Lebanon, N.Y.

Weekend events take center stage in September, with races on Sept. 11, at Autodrome Granby in Quebec and Sept. 12, at Mohawk Int'l Raceway in Akwesasne, N.Y., followed on Sept. 25 at Brewerton (N.Y.) Speedway and Sept. 26 at Fonda (N.Y.) Speedway.

Major events highlight October, none bigger than the $50,000-to-win Syracuse 200 at NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week in Syracuse. Then the Sixth Annual Fall Nationals at Brockville Ontario Speedway and a second event at Weedsport Speedway will set the stage for the championship-deciding Bad Boy Buggies World Finals on Nov. 5-7 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ds/busy-schedule-for-super-dirtcar-modifieds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Front Row Challenge Will Pay $20,000 To Win​*
n honor of its 20th anniversary, the Casey's General Stores/Musco Lighting Front Row Challenge presented by Don Long's Searsboro Telephone Company at Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa, Iowa will now pay $20,000 to win.
In addition, a number of bonuses and contingencies could make the winner's share much more. The event will be held on Monday, Aug. 10, 2015.

The Front Row Challenge, which will be sanctioned by the National Sprint League, will again feature 410 sprint cars.

"This is the 20th Anniversary of the Front Row Challenge and we wanted to do something special," said event promoter Terry McCarl. "This is such a special event, and we want to be one of the top ten paying 410 races in the country. Making this event $20,000 to win does that for us! Fans are going to see not only the best drivers of the National Sprint League, but some of the best drivers in the world in Oskaloosa going for a $20,000 paycheck and the championship belt."

A number of incentives will insure that. The event will offer $1,000 bonuses for the best finishing driver from both California and Pennsylvania. Cars from both regions have traditionally been a big part of the Front Row Challenge. "Morrie Williams and the #0 team from California never missed a Front Row Challenge in which we ran 410's," said McCarl. "The drivers from central Pennsylvania have been great here. Daryn Pittman won in a car from Pennsylvania, and Lance Dewease won it twice. Jeff Shepard won the race twice as well."

The race is also known for its contingencies, awarded to all heat winners, B winner and various other promotions throughout the night. Also, 2015 will see the return of the Keith Hutton/TK Concrete "King of the Hill" Match Race. It will not only pay $1,000 to the winner, but determine the pole-sitter. The unique event matches the top eight qualifiers through the heats in one-on-one two-lap match races.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/front-row-challenge-will-pay-20000-to-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Must See Opens '15 With Southern Shoot Out​*
Must See Racing announced Wednesday that the "Southern Shoot Out" will once again open the 2015 Must See Racing season for the fourth consecutive year.

The action will begin with a visit to 5 Flags Speedway in Pensacola, Fla. on Friday night April 10, followed by a return to Mobile Int'l Speedway in Irvington, Ala. the next night on April 11.

The return of MSR to the panhandle area, for the fourth straight season, will mark the only time the 410 c.i. winged pavement sprint cars will compete in the southeastern part of the country in 2015.

Drivers who have scored victories during previous "Southern Shoot Out" events include: Tanner Swanson, Brian Olson, Ryan Litt, Jo Jo Helberg, Aaron Pierce, and Brain Gerster. Incredibly, there has been no repeat winner during the season opening series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/must-see-opens-15-with-southern-shoot-out/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hancock Joins National Sprint League Slate​*
A busy Fair Week for the National Sprint League just got a little busier with the addition of an event at Iowa's Hancock County Speedway.

The National Sprint League will visit the four-tenths-mile oval located in Britt, Iowa, on July 21, 2015. Brooke Tatnell won the last 410 sprint car race at the facility in 2008. The Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series visited the facility for three straight years (2006-2008 ).

Mike Reinke won in 2006 and Donny Goeden took home the checkers in 2007.

In addition to the event at the Hancock County Fair on July 21, the National Sprint League will also be towing to the Jackson County Fair and the Jackson Speedway in Jackson, Minn., on July 23 and the Crawford County Fair and the Crawford County Fair Speedway in Denison, Iowa on July 24.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/hancock-joins-national-sprint-league-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Champ Johnson Joins Outlaw Ranks​*
Jason Johnson will fulfill a lifelong dream by competing full-time with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series in 2015.

Johnson, a five-time Lucas Oil ASCS National champion, will have sponsorship support from Priority Aviation Services LLC, Mesilla Valley Transportation (MVT), Fischer Body Shop, Waco Metal, Saich Family and Dissolvalloy Frac Ball Revolution as he embarks on his first full season with the World of Outlaws.

Longtime crew chief Philip Dietz will lead the team. Johnson and Dietz have worked together as a duo since 2000. Both have shared the goal of one day competing against the World of Outlaws.

"Phil and I have been looking toward this opportunity for a longtime," said Johnson. "I am excited for this upcoming season, and confident having Philip as our crew chief. We have been working together throughout each of our careers and now the time has come for each of us to give it our all to fulfill our dream."

Johnson's transition to the World of Outlaws marks the end of his relationship with Stenhouse Jr. Racing, which he has partnered with the last three seasons.

"It has truly been a successful partnership resulting in three championships and we sincerely thank Ricky for his dedicated support through each of these championship years," said Johnson.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series has 92 events scheduled in 2015 starting in February in Florida through November at 59 tracks in 23 states and three Canadian provinces.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/ascs-champ-johnson-joins-outlaw-ranks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Star Sprint Car Slate Released​*
The University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions has released its 2015 schedule, which features nearly 50 events in 11 states.

The 2015 season begins with the Florida Winter Nationals, which features five $5,000-to-win races at two tracks over eight days. Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., starts the UNOH All Star season with three shows, Feb. 5-7.

Then the All Stars head to Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., on Feb. 11-12. Each show pays the standard UNOH All Star purse of $5,000 to win with a breakdown to $1,000 for 10th and $400 to start the A-Main.

The UNOH All Stars then head to Ohio's Attica Raceway Park for the traditional and exciting kick-off to the northern tour with the Spring Nationals April 3-4.

Then it's off to challenge the Pennsylvania Posse at Williams Grove Speedway on April 24 and at Port Royal Speedway on April 25.

May kicks off with a double-header weekend at the tough western Pennsylvania tracks of Lernerville Speedway on May 1 and Mercer Raceway Park on May 2.

The UNOH All Stars then get back to the state of Illinois when they visit Jacksonville Speedway on May 15. The Memorial Day weekend will be a triple header when the UNOH All Stars visit Plymouth Speedway in Indiana for the first time in the track's history on May 22. That is followed by the traditional two-day show - May 22-23 ($10,000 to win) - at Fremont Speedway in Ohio.

The month of June will more than likely decide who will contend for the UNOH All Star crown. It all begins June 6 at Butler Motor Speedway in Michigan followed by three straight nights of racing:

June 11 at Canandaigua Motorsports Park; June 12 at Williams Grove Speedway; and June 13 at Lincoln Speedway. There is the possibility of a fourth night of racing on June 14 being as the series is in negotiations with another track.

Then it's the event fans and drivers from around the world look forward to year after year - the 33rd annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek. Ohio Speedweek features nine straight nights of racing at eight different tracks in the Buckeye State, all paying $5,000 to win with the exception of the finale at Fremont Speedway which will pay $10,000 to win.

It begins June 19 at Attica Raceway Park followed by a trip to the legendary Eldora Speedway on June 20. The always exciting bullring of Waynesfield Raceway Park will host the All Stars on June 21 followed by a trip to the Moler Raceway Park on June 22. June 23 has the All Stars at one of the tracks who helped get the series started in the 1970s - Sharon Speedway.

Fremont Speedway will host the June 24 Speedweek event before the series heads to 35 Raceway Park on June 25. Limaland Motorsports Park will have night No. 8 of Speedweek on June 26 with Fremont Speedway hosting the $10,000-to-win finale on June 27.

"Speedweek will have a total purse of $245,000. It's humbling to look at Ohio Sprint Speedweek and know it is the 'original speed week.' So many others have attempted to copy this event. The race teams, fans and tracks have worked hard to keep this rich tradition going.

I would hope everyone recognizes the importance of Ohio Sprint Speedweek to not only the state but the region and across the country," said UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Promoter Guy Webb.

July will begin with a double-header weekend at Mercer Raceway Park in Pennsylvania on July 4-5. The UNOH All Stars will head back to Sharon Speedway for the Lou Blaney Memorial on July 11 before teams to head to the Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway on July 17-18 alongside the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

The series then heads west as the All Stars will battle the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series at Wilmot Raceway in Wisconsin on July 25 before traveling to the always tough Huset's Speedway in South Dakota on July 26.

West Liberty Raceway in Iowa will host the UNOH All stars on July 29.

"We are also working with the World of Outlaws to support the Iron Man event on Aug. 7-8 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely," said Webb.

Butler Motor Speedway in Michigan will host a double-header weekend with the UNOH All Stars on Aug. 21-22. The UNOH All Stars will help Attica Raceway Park in Ohio wrap up its 2015 season with the traditional Attica Ambush on Sept. 4-5.

"There's a possibility of another event on Labor Day weekend at another track on Sunday, Sept. 6," Webb said.

September wraps up with two huge events. It begins with a pair of races Sept. 11-12 at Port Royal Speedway in Pennsylvania which includes the historic Tuscarora 50 event at the Juniata County Fair.

Then it's back to Fremont for the ninth annual Jim Ford Classic on Sept. 18-19 with the finale paying the feature winner $10,000.

The UNOH All Stars will work with the World of Outlaws to support the National Open at Williams Grove Speedway in Pennsylvania on Oct. 1-3.

The 2015 season will wrap up with the Sprintacular at Eldora Speedway on Oct. 10.

"We will continue to work hard to ensure the fans get an entertaining show, and the tracks and race teams continue to thrive," said Webb.

*2015 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Schedule*​
Feb. 5-7 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Feb. 11-12 - Volusia Speedway Park - Barberville, Fla.
April 3-4 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
April 24 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
April 25 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
May 1 - Lernerville Speedway - Sarver, Pa.
May 2 - Mercer Raceway Park - Mercer, Pa.
May 15 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
May 22 - Plymouth Speedway - Plymouth, Ind.
May 23-24 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
June 6 - Butler Motor Speedway - Quincy, Mich.
June 11 - Canandaigua Motorsports Park - Canandaigua, N.Y.
June 12 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
June 13 - Lincoln Speedway - Abbottstown, Pa.
June 14 - TBA
June 19 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
June 20 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
June 21 - Waynesfield Raceway Park - Waynesfield, Ohio
June 22 - Moler Raceway Park - Williamsburg, Ohio
June 23 - Sharon Speedway - Hartford, Ohio
June 24 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
June 25 - 35 Raceway Park - Frankfort, Ohio
June 26 - Limaland Motorsports Park - Lima, Ohio
June 27 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
July 4-5 - Mercer Raceway Park - Mercer, Pa.
July 11 - Sharon Speedway - Hartford, Ohio
July 17-18 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio*
July 24 - TBA - TBA
July 25 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
July 26 - Huset's Speedway - Brandon, S.D.
July 29 - West Liberty Raceway - West Liberty, Iowa
Aug. 7-8 - Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 - Pevely, Mo.*
Aug. 21-22 - Butler Motor Speedway - Quincy, Mich.
Sept. 4-5 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
Sept. 6 - TBA - TBA
Sept. 11-12 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
Sept. 18-19 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
Oct. 1-3 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.*
Oct. 10 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/unoh-all-star-sprint-car-slate-released/


----------



## Ckg2011

*James/O'Connor Memorial Set For August​*
The Salem Speedway and Must See Racing (MSR) tradition continues with the 56th annual Joe James/Pat O'Connor Memorial scheduled for Aug. 8, 2015.

As the event prepares for the 56th running, it is notable that it remains one of the most important and enduring memorial races in the United States. Now spanning seven decades, the memory of two great racers has been honored by countless fans and competitors.

The honor roll of past James/O'Connor winners reads like a "who's-who" in open wheel racing history with such names as A.J. Foyt, Parnelli Jones, Bob Sweikert, Mario Andretti, Bobby Unser, Pancho Carter, Rich Vogler, Kenny Irwin Jr. and Tony Stewart gracing the list of former winners.

Track Record holder (13.937) and last year's feature winner Brian Gerster, the 2013 & 2014 MSR Champion, put on a spectacular display of determination, skill and speed in the Dick Myers owned sprinter placing his name on the prestigious winners list as the fastest man ever to tour the famous Salem Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/jamesoconnor-memorial-set-for-august/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dozen Drivers Commit To Renegade Sprints​*
Teams are busy building new race cars and enjoying rare family moments as the off-season is in full swing throughout the country.

Things are no different in the cold region that includes Ohio, where a dozen drivers are preparing to compete full time with the Renegade Sprints next season.

"Everyone knows the names Tim Shaffer, Greg Wilson and Chad Kemenah, but we are very excited about the young and upcoming drivers who are committed to the series," Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms said. "The future of the sport looks bright."

Here are some of the committed competitors:

Tim Shaffer, who hails from Aliquippa, Pa., claimed the 2010 Knoxville Nationals and he recorded four All Star Circuit of Champions titles from 2009-12. He was also the 1999 Rookie of the Year with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series and has earned 15 wins with the series.

Greg Wilson scored a victory during the second career Renegade Sprints event. The Benton Ridge, Ohio, native also captured All Star Circuit of Champions titles in 2006-07.

Chad Kemenah of Findlay, Ohio, drove to All Star Circuit of Champions titles from 2002-05. He has also powered to five World of Outlaws victories and was the 2006 Rookie of the Year with the series.

Randy Hannagan captured the inaugural Renegade Sprints feature win in the summer of 2014. The Pittsboro, Ind., resident is the 1995 World of Outlaws Rookie of the Year and has won a handful of track and series championships throughout Ohio and the region.

Danny Smith, who lives in Chillicothe, Ohio, has earned eight World of Outlaws feature victories. He has also recorded at least one victory each season for the past 40 years.

Dean Jacobs, a native of Wooster, Ohio, has scored more than two dozen All Star Circuit of Champions feature wins and he has also driven into Victory Lane with the World of Outlaws.

A handful of younger drivers who are on the verge of stardom will be competing with the Renegade Sprints in 2015, including Cole Duncan (Lockbourne, Ohio), Andrew Palker (Lodi, Ohio), Travis Philo (Waterville, Ohio), Caleb Helms (Findlay, Ohio), Ryan Myers (Leesburg, Ohio) and Kody Swanson (Kingsbury, Calif).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/dozen-drivers-commit-to-renegade-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kahne Enters Winter Heat At Cocopah​*
NASCAR driver Kasey Kahne is giving sprint car fans a rare gift soon after the holidays.

Kahne has confirmed that he will compete throughout the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway on Jan. 2-3, Jan. 6 and Jan. 9-10. Kahne will pilot the Kasey Kahne Racing No. 9 sprint car sponsored by Great Clips.

"It means a lot to sprint car racing to have a guy like Kasey Kahne involved," Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said. "To have him backing the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown is a big deal and we can't wait to see him back in a sprint car for five nights."

Kahne drove sprint cars in the Northwest before heading East in the early 2000s. He quickly caught attention in NASCAR and has been a star within the top series for more than a decade. During that time he has also competed in select sprint car events around the country.

More than 50 additional drivers will join Kahne at the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, which pays $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start each weekend feature - Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 - and $5,000 to win on Jan. 6. There is also a points fund for the top five in overall points from the five-race event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/kahne-enters-winter-heat-at-cocopah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tentative ASCS National Schedule Revealed​*
The first look at the 2015 schedule for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real has been released.

While a few dates are still in the works, the lineup has the national arm of the American Sprint Car Series making long awaited returns to several facilities, including the 2015 season opener at Florida's East Bay Raceway on Feb. 19-21. The last time East Bay saw the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour was 2008 when Jason Johnson topped the final night of competition.

Added to the Florida lineup, Bubba Raceway Park will add to the list of ASCS sanctioned tracks as the fourth in Florida, and 130th since 1993. The Ocala oval will see action on Feb. 27-28.

Devil's Bowl Speedway will again host five nights with the Spring Nationals kicking of the list of events on March 20-21. The Summer National will take place June 13 and Winter Nationals on Oct. 16-17.

Track No. 131 is slated to be the Bellville High Banks in Bellville, Kan., on May 31. The night will be the final of a three day swing that begins at the Salina Speedway in Salina, Kan., with the Eagle Nationals presented by TBJ Promotions taking the Saturday date. TBJ Promotions will again bring several dates to the ASCS lineup with the Rock 'n Roll 50 at Riverside Int'l Raceway on May 2. TBJ Promotions team will again attempt a series return to Lakeside Speedway on May 7 after the 2014 visit was called on account of rain.

Adding another crown jewel to the ASCS lineup, the Jim Raper Memorial Dirt Cup at Skagit Speedway in Alger, Wash., will highlight the series visit to the northwest on June 25-27. Culminating with a $15,000 to win feature event, preliminary nights will pay $2,000 to win. Skagit is on the list to be track No. 132.

The following weekend will see Independence Day celebrated in style with the Fred Brownfield Classic at Grays Harbor Raceway in Elma, Wash.

The series will also make its first visit to the state of Wyoming with the Gillette Thunder Speedway on Wednesday, July 22. The mid-week showdown makes Wyoming the 29th state to host as ASCS National Tour event.

A track last visited in 2007, Missouri State Fair Speedway will see the series return on Sunday, Aug. 23 with a $12,000 check awaiting the night's winner.
In all, 27 facilities line the 2015 lineup with more on the way.

*2015 Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
Feb. 19-21 - East Bay Raceway Park - Gibsonton, Fla.
Feb. 27-28 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
March 20-21 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
April 17-18 - Volunteer Speedway - Bulls Gap, Tenn.
May 2 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.
May 7 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.
May 29 - Salina Speedway - Salina, Kan.
May 30 - Eagle Raceway - Eagle, Neb.
May 31 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan.
June 5-6 - TBA - TBA
June 13 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
June 17 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Okla.
June 18 - Creek County Speedway - Sapulpa, Okla.
June 20 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
June 25-27 - Skagit Speedway - Alger, Wash.
July 3-4 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Wash.
July 10-11 - TBA - TBA
July 17 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
July 18 - Billings Motorsport Park - Billings, Mont.
July 22 - Gillette Thunder Speedway - Gillette, Wyo.
July 24 - Black Hills Speedway - Rapid City, S.D.
Aug. 6-8 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
Aug. 22 - Salina Highbanks Speedway - Salina, Okla.
Aug. 23 - Sedalia State Fair Speedawy - Sedalia, Mo.
Sept. 11-12 - Texas Motor Speedway Dirt Track - Fort Worth, Texas
Sept. 18-19 - I-80 Speedway - Greenwood, Neb.
Sept. 25-26 - Lucas Oil Raceway - Wheatland, Mo.
Oct. 16-17 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
Oct. 21-24 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
Nov. 6-7 - TBA - TBA
Nov. 13-14 - Cocopah Speedway - Yuma, Ariz.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/tenative-ascs-national-schedule-revealed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Teams Up With Loudpedal​*
The United States Auto Club and Loudpedal Productions, based in Southern California, have announced an association which will involve all video assets of USAC and provides unprecedented access to USAC's current and historical video archives beginning in 2015.

A new distribution portal will be provided in February of 2015 which will contain not only historical footage but weekly next-day coverage and selected pay-per-view live events.

Weekly race highlights will also be a part of the package as USAC and Loudpedal expand the video presence of America's most diversified motorsports sanctioning body.

"We have recently begun the task of digitizing a voluminous content of USAC race footage which we plan to make available to race fans everywhere through this new medium," said USAC CEO Kevin Miller. "In addition, the new weekly material and live presentations are expected to elevate our video content to unprecedented levels."

"We see unbelievable opportunities for open wheel motorsports coverage with this new association. Working in tandem with USAC has been our goal for many years, and I look forward to the benefits which we will share with our valued race fans across the country and around the world," said Tim Truex of Loudpedal Productions.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-teams-up-with-loudpedal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Champs Honored In Indianapolis​*
USAC National driving champions Kody Swanson, Brady Bacon and Rico Abreu shared the spotlight along with other 2014 USAC champions and special award recipients at Friday night's 59th USAC Night of Champions celebration at the Indiana Roof Ballroom.

Swanson, of Kingsburg, Calif., Bacon, of Broken Arrow, Okla. and Abreu, of Rutherford, Calif., became first-time National champions. Swanson was the Silver Crown titlist, Bacon the AMSOIL Sprint Car king and Abreu the Honda Midget champ.

Car owner National champions for 2014 included DePalma Motorsports of Lima, Ohio (Silver Crown), Dynamics Inc. of Milford, Ohio (Sprint) and Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports of Columbus, Ind. (Midget).

Emcee Pat Sullivan again orchestrated the presentations, which included driver and car entrant champions, Rookies of the Year, Most Improved Drivers and special award recipients.

Among items presented to the 2014 champions were trophies, plaques, Oakley timepieces, Hoosier jackets, medallions, and remote-control TRAXXAS trucks.

Sprint Car driving champions in addition to the aforementioned include Damion Gardner of Concord, Calif. (AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprints); Matt Mitchell of Yorba Linda, Calif. (West Coast Sprints); R.J. Johnson of Phoenix, Ariz. (Southwest Sprints) and Ryan Bernal of Hollister, Calif. (Western Classic Sprints).

Other 2014 champions included Ronnie Gardner of Norco, Calif. (Honda Western Midgets); Chad Nichols of Colma, Calif. (Western Pavement Midget); Adam Pierson of Bradford, Vt. (DMA Midget); Austin Nemire of Toledo, Ohio (HPD Midwest Dirt and Pavement Midget); Shawn Buckley of Simi Valley, Calif.

(HPD Western Midget); Ashley Hazelton of Chatsworth, Calif. (HPD Western Dirt Midget); Scott Hunter of Wald Lake, Mich. (HPD Eastern Midget) and Chase Goetz of Snohomish, Wash. (HPD Washington Midget).

Also honored for their 2014 championships at Kutztown, Pa.'s ActionTrack USA, which operated under the USAC banner in 2014, were Billy Pauch Jr. of Frenchtown, N.J. (SpeedSTRs); Jay Hartman of Flagtown, N.J. (Pioneer Pole Buildings 600 Micro Sprints); Danny Buccafusca of Rockaway, N.J. (NAPA AllStar Slingshots) and Damon Paul of Stony Point, N.Y. (Junior Slingshots).

Honored as USAC Honda .25 Midget National Champions as a result of their "Generation Next Tour" titles were drivers Logan Heath of Hereford, AZ (Light 160 and Light World Formula Pavement); Carson Hocevar of Portage, MI (Heavy Honda and Heavy 160, Senior Animal and Heavy AA Pavement); Berklee Jimenez of San Antonio, TX (Heavy World Formula Pavement); Brady Johnson of Mooresville, N.C. (Junior Honda Pavement); Christopher Oplinger of Mount Holly, N.C. (Senior Honda Pavement); Tanner Reif of Henderson, NV (Junior Animal Pavement); Famous Rhodes of Parkland, FL (Light Mod Pavement); Danny Sams III of Englewood, FL (Unrestricted Animal Pavement); Jack Wehmeyer of Sellersville, PA (Light AA Pavement); Aleksander Andrecs of Edgewater, MD (Junior Honda Dirt); Bradan Andrecs of Edgewater, MD (Junior Animal Dirtl); Jesse James Bartleson of Rio Grande, NJ (Heavy World Formula Dirt); Zachary Curtis of Spring City, PA (Heavy Honda Dirt); Briggs Danner of Allentown, PA (Light 160 Dirt); Hanna Flood of Limerick, PA (Heavy 160 and Unrestricted Animal Dirt); Connor Gross of Middleton, MA (Light World Formula Dirt); Mike Thompson of Holland, PA (Senior Animal Dirt); and Conner Weiss of Barto, PA (Senior Honda Dirt).

USAC President Kevin Miller presented USAC Special Appreciation Awards to Honda (corporate) and Robby Gordon (individual) for their contributions and dedicated service to the racing community.

Long-time USAC car entrant and supporter Mike Curb of Nashville, Tenn., was presented USAC's prestigious Roger McCluskey Award of Excellence, recognizing his commitment to the overall sport of auto racing and his numerous contributions to USAC.

Pete Willoughby of Columbus, Ind. received the inaugural Jason Leffler Award, in recognition of his intense appreciation of the sport's history reflected in his professionalism and outstanding representation as an ambassador of the United States Auto Club, exhibiting the same standard of ideals upheld by the late Jason Leffler during his USAC racing career.

USAC's 2014 National "Race Organizer of the Year" award was awarded to Kevin Montgomery, who presented numerous events in 2014, including the Southwest Sprint Car Series.

Tracy Hines, for the second consecutive year, earned the Mike Curb Super License Award and its $5,000 cash bonus for scoring the most points of all drivers participating in USAC's 2014 National racing series.

Caleb Armstrong of New Castle, Ind., earned the 2014 USAC Silver Crown Rookie of the Year honor. Jarett Andretti of Mooresville, N.C., was honored as the National Sprint Car Rookie of the Year and the Bob Stroud Memorial National Midget Rookie of the Year Award for the National Midget Series went to Kevin Thomas Jr. of Cullman, Ala.

Shane Cockrum of Benton, Ill. was named USAC's Most Improved National Driver of 2014.

USAC's 2014 Mechanical Achievement of the Year award went to Bob Hampshire of Findlay, Ohio., who guided Kody Swanson's drive to the Silver Crown title.

Second and third-place drivers and car entrants in USAC's National racing series also received their year-end recognition and awards.

Mike Swanson was presented the USAC Silver Crown Fan of the Year Award after scoring the best record of race-by-race pool selections during the season.
All USAC driving champions were also presented one-year memberships by the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame in Knoxville, Iowa.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-champs-honored-in-indianapolis/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McIntosh Lands Blount Motorsports Drive​*
Blount Motorsports has confirmed that Donald McIntosh will join the team as the primary driver for the 2015 dirt late model season.

McIntosh will be joining Tommy Kerr, who will be driving a limited schedule, for the season that will consist of approximately 50 races primarily in the southeast.

"It was not easy to find a driver that fits our program. We talked to and looked into about fifty drivers since September and Donald always ended up at the top of the list," said Blount Motorsports owner Larry Garner. "He is a very talented, knowledgeable young man with tremendous potential who fits well with our team. We are pleased that everything worked out and he will be our primary driver in 2015."

"I am really excited about having Donald (McIntosh) on board for 2015," crew chief David Bryant said. "Donald is not just the driver he is involved in everything to do with the car. We have developed a good relationship in the last couple of months and he keeps me on my toes. He isn't afraid to contribute or to question things. In the process of him becoming a better driver I will become a better crew chief.

"There are so many variables, so many things that can happen, but I honestly think that Donald is a star in the making."

McIntosh, who has been racing his own team with his Dad, is equally excited about being involved with a first rate team with top equipment.

"I don't think I could be more excited than I am about this opportunity that Blount Motorsports is giving me," said McIntosh. "David, B.J. and I jelled over the last few races and we are working well together. I have so much to learn and this will be a learning season. There will be some tough outings but there will be some good runs too. I can't wait to get started."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...east/mcintosh-lands-blount-motorsports-drive/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NeSmith Racing Restructures Point Fund​*
NeSmith Racing has announced the restructuring of the 2015 points fund for NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division.

The point fund total will remain at $50,000, but in addition to a portion that will feature a season-end payout; the point fund will also reward participation on a race-by-race basis.

At each NeSmith Late Model Touring event, beginning with the second points paying race of the season, drivers in the top 10 of the NeSmith Late Model point standings with perfect attendance will be paid a $125 bonus out of the Winner's Circle Program. Once a driver misses a race, that driver will drop out of the program.

Should a driver not in the Top 10 of the points at any point during the season race his way into the top 10 if the NeSmith Late Model point standings, they would then be eligible to receive Winner's Circle money has long as they stay in the top 10 of the point and keep a perfect attendance record at Touring Division events.

The season ending guaranteed points fund will pay $10,000 to the National Champion, $3,500 for second, $2,500 for third, $2,250 for fourth, $1,750 for fifth, $1,500 for sixth, $1,250 for seventh, $1,000 for eighth, $750 for ninth, and $500 for tenth. If the tenth-place driver has perfect attendance he could total $1,750 out of the point fund.

"The NeSmith Late Models have paid out a generous $50,000 point fund to the Top 10 drivers in the point standings at the end of the season for the past ten seasons, and we will continue to offer up that total amount," NeSmith Racing Founder and CEO Mike Vaughn said. "We have decided to divide up our point fund into a season-end payout, and a "pay-as-you-race" payout in an effort to help our competitors get to each race."

Vaughn said he and his staff have talked to several drivers about the new program over the last few months, and they unanimously were in favor of a Winner's Circle Program.

"Every driver said they were more concerned with what they were going to make at the race they were at to see if they could make enough money to get to the next one," Vaughn said. "They liked the idea of the Winner's Circle Program because if they had a bad night, they would have a little assurance if they were in the Top 10 of the points with perfect attendance they could still make some travel money."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/nesmith-racing-restructures-point-fund/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Youth Racers Take Center Stage​*
Champions of USAC's 2014 Honda .25 Midget series were toasted Saturday night in downtown Indianapolis as the "Showcase of Champions" unfolded at the NCAA Hall of Champions.

Butch Lamb served as the emcee for the affair, which offered pre and post-banquet amusement with the Hall of Champions' array of sports-related games and displays.

Eighteen National and multiple regional championships were celebrated, the National Champions also featured during opening ceremonies at Friday night's 59th USAC "Night of Champions" National Awards Dinner.

The "Generation Next" series encompassed a baker's dozen events from coast to coast and resulted in 58 different class winners.

Honored as USAC Honda .25 Midget National Champions as a result of their "Generation Next Tour" titles were Logan Heath of Hereford, Ariz. (Light 160 and Light World Formula Pavement); Carson Hocevar of Portage, Mich. (Heavy Honda and Heavy 160, Senior Animal and Heavy AA Pavement); Berklee Jimenez of San Antonio, Texas (Heavy World Formula Pavement); Brady Johnson of Mooresville, N.C. (Junior Honda Pavement); Christopher Oplinger of Mount Holly, N.C. (Senior Honda Pavement); Tanner Reif of Henderson, Nev. (Junior Animal Pavement); Famous Rhodes II of Parkland, Fla. (Light Mod Pavement); Danny Sams III of Englewood, Fla. (Unrestricted Animal Pavement); Jack Wehmeyer of Sellersville, Pa. (Light AA Pavement); Aleksander Andrecs of Edgewater, Md. (Junior Honda Dirt); Bradan Andrecs of Edgewater, Md. (Junior Animal Dirt); Jesse James Bartleson of Rio Grande, N.J. (Heavy World Formula Dirt); Zachary Curtis of Spring City, Pa. (Heavy Honda Dirt); Briggs Danner of Allentown, Pa. (Light 160 Dirt); Hanna Flood of Limerick, Pa. (Heavy 160 and Unrestricted Animal Dirt); Connor Gross of Middleton, Mass. (Light World Formula Dirt); Mike Thompson of Holland, Pa. (Senior Animal Dirt); and Conner Weiss of Barto, Pa. (Senior Honda Dirt).

Champions of the Eastern, Western, Northeast and East Coast sub-series were also recognized and presented distinctive awards.

Connie Ellington of Arizona, who served for the past three years as a dedicated USAC official, was the surprise recipient of USAC's "Spirit of Youth Award" in recognition of her outstanding contributions and dedication to youth in motorsports.

All of the USAC champions received distinctive championship jackets compliments of Hoosier Racing Tire of Lakeville, Ind.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-youth-racers-take-center-stage/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Janish Relishes 2014 ATQMRA Crown​*
Consistent, fast and victorious can best sum up the championship winning season for Matt Janisch, who captured this year's driving title with the American Three Quarter Midget Racing ***'n.

From his season opening race win at Mahoning Valley Speedway followed with back-to-back scores at Borger's Speedway which were winged and non-winged then another at Bethel Motorsports Park and finally finishing off by capturing the season finale at Wall Stadium Speedway during Turkey Derby, Janisch was in top form during each and every race.

"At the beginning of the season I wasn't really planning to run for points but we went out and won the first few races and they had double points this year and I was able to win both of those events so from there on I just figured to run the season and see how we fare. As it turned out we were pretty dominant," said Janisch.

"I know the quantity of cars wasn't there at times but there was no shortage of competition. All the good cars that run upfront were there so it never really took away from the way the fields where from few years ago."

A win is always special but for Janisch the victory at Wall brought much meaning. Not only was it his first time in victory lane at the third-mile oval which ultimately cinched the 2014 title, but it also was a bit of redemption as well. It was at that very same season ending race a few years ago that Janisch was stripped of victory and the title after he was disqualified for a rules infraction.

"I had never won at Wall before in a TQ and we've been going there for a quite a while and I never really had any luck there. I tried a bunch of different things just to experiment and we definitely found something," said Janisch.

Twenty-eight-year old Janisch, who has a degree in Mechanical Engineering from Drexel University, has been at the wheel of a race car since he was a kid. Aside from a go kart title at Shellhamer's Speedway, this marked his first time winning a true driving title.

Interestingly is the fact that his background is on dirt with a specialty coming with Micro Sprints. However, when the chance to run a TQ Midget came his way he showed how well he can handle himself on blacktop.

Over the past few seasons Janisch regularly picked up feature wins with the ATQMRA.

And now he becomes etched in the record books as the champion of the 57th season on the ATQMRA.

"I was actually close a couple of times over the years to winning the title and to finally nail it means so much because there is so much history behind with the club," said Janisch.

"That's one of the neatest things about this. When you look back at the names that have raced with the club a lot of them all went on to do bigger things in their careers. That's one of the significant things to me about racing with the ATQMRA."

Janisch had worked with Mark Manieri at MMF Chassis and collaborated with him to refine the championship winning No. 48 car. Manieri had always built dirt cars and Janisch had experience in the TQs.

"I had approached him (Manieri) about doing an asphalt car. The majority of was my design and he did the fabrication."

His dad, Mark Janisch has been by his side for each race. Blu Metz is also credited for his support to the Janisch team.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/janish-relishes-2014-atqmra-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Turns Focus To Battle At The Center​*
Christopher Bell will be going for his 28th victory to close out a remarkable year in the fifth annual Great Clips Battle at the Center presented by K&N Filters on Dec. 20 at the one-sixth Mini-Magic Mile in the Southern Illinois Center on the grounds of the DuQuoin State Fair.

Bell will be driving a Toyota-powered Bullet, a car the 19-year-old won 11 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series and a total of 16 midget features this season, for Keith Kunz Motorsports. Bell is the National Midget Driver of the Year for the second straight season and also won the Badger Midget Series crown in 2014. He's also won races in sprint cars and super late model stock cars in 2014 to establish himself as one of motor racing's fastest rising stars.

"It's a race I really enjoy going to and I'm really excited about it," Bell said. "It's a fun event and a beautiful track. It definitely would be nice to win it. It's right in the middle of the off-season and it will help us get ready for the Chili Bowl."

Bell has raced once previously in the Battle at the Center, a non-points event sanctioned by POWRi. He was running third late in the 2012 feature before being caught up in a crash.

Bell's victory in the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series $10,000-to-win 66 Mike Phillips Memorial at age 16 in 2011 launched his career. He moved into midgets and sprint cars the next year and joined Kunz's powerhouse operation in 2013. Bell had four POWRi Midget victories and also won the Honda USAC National Midget championship in his first season with Kunz.

Driving a Toyota for Kyle Busch Motorsports, Bell won his first pavement race in his third late model start at Orange County Speedway in Rougemont, N.C., in October.

Bell finished third in the championship feature at the prestigious Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals a year ago. He doesn't have any definitive plans beyond the 2015 event from Jan. 12-17 at the Tulsa (Okla.) Expo Center.

"I know I'll be at the Chili Bowl with Keith," Bell said. "The Chili Bowl is my favorite race. After that, next year depends on what comes my way."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/bell-turns-focus-to-battle-at-the-center/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Anticipation Builds For Cocopah's Winter Heat​*
When the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown is held Jan. 2-3, 6 and 9-10 at Cocopah Speedway, it certainly won't be the first time sprint car racing's top drivers have competed in Arizona during the winter months.

The Slick 50 Sprint Car World Series was held twice in the Grand Canyon State - 1992-'93 and 1993-'94 - with races held in December and January.

Both years were televised live on The Nashville Network with the first year's events held at Manzanita Speedway and the event moving to Canyon Speedway for the second go around.

This time the event will bring many of the country's best sprint car drivers to Somerton, Ariz., near Yuma, for five nights of racing paying $12,000-to-win for the four weekend races and $5,000 to the winner of the single midweek show.

While there will be no live TV this time around, SPEED SPORT is providing live pay-per-view streaming video coverage of all five nights and will also produce two one-hour television shows that will air on MAVTV.

"It is a throwback to the Slick 50 Series of many years ago," said Missouri sprint car driver Brian Brown, who will be in the field at Cocopah of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown. "The guys then had a place to go and race in the wintertime and it was shown to a national television audience.

Since then a lot of us have had to go to Australia if we wanted to race during the winter and now this gives everyone another option do race during the winter.

I think it's a great idea and I hope the five-race schedule turns into a 10-race schedule next winter."

Other drivers scheduled to compete include NASCAR racers Kasey Kahne and Kyle Larson, Craig Dollansky, Dale Blaney, Danny Lasoski, Steve Kinser, Christopher Bell, Joey Saldana, Jason Johnson, Paul McMahan, Stevie Smith and Terry McCarl.

To learn more about the pay-per-view coverage of the event, log on to SPEEDSPORT.TV and for more about the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown visit Cocopahspeedway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ticipation-building-for-cocopahs-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Southern All Stars Officiating Ice Bowl​*
Officials from the Southern All Stars Dirt Racing Series will once again be overseeing the rules and race procedures for the super late models and limited late models at the 2015 Ice Bowl, Jan. 8-11 at the Talladega (Ala.) Short Track.

The super late models will compete in a $6,000 to win event while the sportsman/limited late models will compete in a $2,500 to win event.

Qualifying and heat races for both divisions will be on Jan. 10 with consolation and feature events on Jan. 11.

There will be open practice on Thursday and Friday for the super late models and limited late models as well as tech and registration for both divisions will be on Jan. 9 and early the morning of Jan. 10.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/southern-all-stars-officiating-ice-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Late Model HoF Appoints New Leaders​*
The National Dirt Late Model Hall of Fame recently announced an entire overhaul of its executive administrative staff.

Gerald Newton of Arizona Sport Shirts has been appointed President/Executive Director of the non-profit organization headquartered in Florence, Ky. Newton will take over the executive duties established by Hall of Fame founder Bill Holder.

Holder will remain on the board and maintain an active role in the group's future decision making matters.

"Bill has done just a magnificent job laying the foundation for the Hall of Fame," Newton stated. "I am extremely honored and excited to be given the opportunity to take it to its next level."

Newton has chosen announcer and PR professional from the Lucas Oil Late Model Series, James Essex to serve as Vice President for the group. The new Board of Directors will consist of 15 members which includes Larry Boos, Kelley Carlton, Tom Deery, Bret Emrick, Tom Helfrich, Jim Klette, Josh King, Tim Lee, Ritchie Lewis, Bob Markos, Brian McLeod, David Poole, Carl Short, Chris Tilley and Terry Young. A 12-member Marketing Committee comprised of a number of the sport's industry leaders has also been named.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/dirt-late-model-hof-appoints-new-leaders/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Golden Isles Hosting Five NeSmith Events​*
Golden Isles Speedway in Brunswick, Ga., will host five NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division races in 2015.

One of those events will include a $10,000-to-win race.

Golden Isles Speedway will begin their NeSmith late model events with a pair of 50-lap $2,500-to-win races on Feb. 14-15.

These two events will be rounds four and five of the 2015 NeSmith late model season.

On Aug. 21-22, Golden Isles Speedway will host the second $10,000-to-win 100-lap race of the season for the NeSmith late models. The first will be the 10th annual Chevrolet Performance World Championship Race at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., on Jan. 31 that was rescheduled from a Nov. 22 rainout.

Qualifying and heat races to fill the front half of the 100-lap main event field will take place on August 21 for the NeSmith late models. Drivers that failed to qualify for the main event on Friday night will have another opportunity to race their way in on Aug. 22 through a B-Main Race that will be run before the $10,000-to-win main event.

The NeSmith late models will be a part of the Showdown On The Coast for the second straight year at Golden Isles Speedway on Oct. 16-17 with a pair of $2,500-to-win 50-lap races.

"We're looking forward to having the NeSmith Late Models at Golden Isle Speedway for three big weekends of racing," Golden Isle Speedway General Manager Darrell Courson said. "They put on a great show at Golden Isles Speedway and they have really become a fan favorite. We also enjoy hosting the folks at NeSmith Chevrolet in Claxton, GA, the Title Sponsor of the series."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/golden-isles-hosting-five-nesmith-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Three More Commit To Quiring's NSL​*
Three more drivers have submitted their entry forms to contest the inaugural season of the National Sprint League.

Those drivers include seven-time Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series champion Bill Balog, 410 sprint car newcomer Brandon Stevenson and 17-year-old Chris Martin.

Balog, Stevenson and Martin join Brian Brown, Danny Lasoski, Ian Madsen, Terry McCarl and Dusty Zomer with the National Sprint League. The series, founded by Big Game Treestands, Tod Quiring, will feature a $350,000 point fund at season's end. The current schedule has 28 events planned at sixteen tracks in seven states.

Balog is affectionately known as "The North Pole Nightmare" or the "Alaskan Cheesehead," having moved from his native Fairbanks, Alaska, to race out of his now home state of Wisconsin. In 2014 he wrapped up his seventh consecutive IRA championship. Balog has racked up 58 wins in the past four years. He will team with longtime midget owner Hans Lein and Lein Acre's Racing in the Buesser Concrete, Xtreme Stainless, Rocky Rococo's of Brown Deer Road NO. 17B.

Martin just completed his rookie season at the Knoxville Raceway in the 410 class. The 17-year-old won his first feature in a 360 at the age of 15 at Antioch Speedway in California. The Ankeny, Iowa, driver will be aboard the Butlerbuilt, Global Ag, C&D Elevator Construction, Wynn's, WreckAmend Body Shop No. 44.

A second generation driver, Stevenson is a veteran of the non-wing sprints, having competed in the northwest Iowa region for several years. The Holstein, Iowa, driver also has 360 experience and limited starts in a 410. Stevenson has several top 10 point finishes with the Heartland Racing ***'n over the years, including a third place standing in 2010. He will be piloting the family No. 0 with the National Sprint League.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/three-more-commit-to-quirings-nsl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fourteen Races For Civil War Sprints In '15​*
After a very competitive 2014 season, the first with under the guidance of the Prentice Motorsports Group, The Civil War Series and PMG announced on Monday a 14-race schedule at eight different tracks for 2015.

"We are really pleased with the way the schedule came out for 2015," John Prentice, President of PMG said. "We have the traditional Civil War dates fans have grown accustomed to seeing, and we also have a couple of new events we are excited about."

The action will kick off at the re-vamped Marysville Raceway for a special Friday night show on March 20. Next year marks the first year the track will be under the helm of Dennis Gage, and opening night marks the first of two stops at the facility.

The following weekend finds the stars and cars on the series invading the Petaluma Speedway. After a couple of exciting shows at the Petaluma Speedway during the 2014 season, this marks the first of three stops at the Sonoma-Marin Fairgrounds.

April is an exciting month for the series as Saturday April 11 marks a return trip to the Calistoga Speedway, after a several year hiatus, as we share the spotlight with the World of Outlaw STP Sprint Car Series in what will be our lone trip to the speedway. April 25 will be the series' first-ever visit to the Thunderbowl in Tulare, Calif. The high-banked facility seems to always put on an exciting show, and the series is looking forward to it's first visit.

A busy month of May has the traditional Memorial Day Weekend double header at the Marysville Raceway on May 23 for the Mel Hall Memorial, which also acts as the first Johnny Key Qualifier, before the first of two stops at the Silver Dollar Speedway on the 24th for the Fair Race. The second Johnny Key Qualifier closes out the month on May 30 at Placerville Speedway.

The lone race in June comes on the 20th at the Petaluma Speedway for the second visit of the year, and Friday, July 10 marks the first visit of the year at the Ocean Speedway in what is the Howard Kaeding Classic.

Aug. 8 is the second and final visit to Placerville Speedway for the 10th Annual Mark Forni Classic, Aug. 22 will be the final visit of the year at the Petaluma Speedway, also acting as the final Johnny Key Qualifier, and Aug. 29 is the 55th Running of the Johnny Key Classic at the Ocean Speedway. At press time, the Johnny Key Classic format is still being finalized and will be announced as soon as possible.

With things winding down, the Wednesday night show kicking off Gold Cup Week at the Silver Dollar Speedway takes place on Sept. 9, before the Championship Spectacular once again takes to the Stockton Dirt Track on Nov. 7.

In 11 races in 2014 the series saw 10 different winners, including three first time winners with the series, and a first time series champion.

*2015 Civil War Sprints Schedule​*
March 20 - Marysville Raceway - Marysville, Calif.
March 28 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
April 11 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
April 25 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
May 23 - Marysviile Raceway - Marysville, Calif.
May 24 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
May 30 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
June 20 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
July 10 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Aug. 8 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
Aug. 22 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
Aug. 29 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Sept. 9 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
Nov. 7 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/fourteen-races-for-civil-war-sprints-in-15/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pennsylvania Drivers Heading To Cocopah​*
Pennsylvania will be well represented during the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Several teams based in the land of the PA Posse will trek across the country to tackle the five-race event at Cocopah Speedway Jan. 2-3, Jan. 6 and Jan. 9-10.

Central Pennsylvania resident Logan Schuchart, along with his uncle, Jacob Allen - the son of legendary racer Bobby Allen - recently finished their first season on the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series tour.

The duo, which plans to hit the road again with the Outlaws next year, will kick off the 2015 season at the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

"Some of those guys get to go to Australia," Schuchart said. "Going to Arizona in January will keep us from getting too rusty. I'm sure it will be nice to get in that warm weather, too."

Ryan Smith, who captured his first career World of Outlaws feature win in 2014, will also venture to Cocopah Speedway.

Additionally, sprint car legend Fred Rahmer will field a pair of cars throughout the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown for Stevie Smith and Freddie Rahmer.

"We're excited because the race car is coming all the way from Pennsylvania," Smith said. "I'd say someone did their homework and they will have a lot of race cars there. It will be a good series for everybody."

Smith, who resides in Oklahoma when he isn't racing, said he remembers competing once - the World of Outlaws lone visit to the three-eighths-mile track to kick off the 1991 season - at Cocopah Speedway.

This time the five-race event pays a lot more money. The weekend races - Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 - pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start with the event on Jan. 6 paying $5,000 to win. There is also a points fund for the top five in overall points.

Watch the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown live by visiting SPEEDSPORT.TV or watch the race in person with a travel package from SPEED SPORT Travel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/pennsylvania-drivers-heading-to-cocopah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*18 Events For King Of The West Sprints​*
The King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series has officially released its schedule of events for the upcoming 30th anniversary season, which showcases 18 point events at 10 different venues, along with a pair of co-sanctioned weekends for the first time with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

The upcoming season will mark the fifth campaign held under the King of the West banner and the 30th overall year since the Golden State 410 Sprint Car Series came into existence in 1986. It will also be the second full season contested with the direction and leadership of John Prentice and Brent Kaeding, who assumed management of the series at the end of 2013.

The season opens with the first of two co-sanctioned weekends with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series on March 13-14 at Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif. The co-sanctioned weekends will award drivers and teams show up points and offers the series a chance to work with the World of Outlaws for the first time. Teams that will be running full time with the King of the West Series in 2015 will also have show up incentives paid during each co-sanctioned weekend, with the details announced in the near future.

In addition to the March weekend the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series will also compete at the popular Thunderbowl Raceway third-mile clay oval on May 16 in the Chris & Brian Faria Memorial, July 25 in the second annual Peter Murphy Classic and on Oct. 10 in the KRC Safety Fall Shootout.

The October event takes place the weekend before Trophy Cup, giving teams one final chance to hit the track before the prestigious three-night show is held on Oct. 15-17.

The high-banked bullring of Placerville Speedway once again plays host to a pair of KWS events this coming season, with the first being the Gold Country Shootout on April 4.

The event takes place just days before the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series return to the red clay, giving California drivers and teams a chance to get some laps on the action packed quarter-mile prior to the World of Outlaws show. The previously held Bullring Nationals will then be revived in the summer with the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series returning to Placerville on July 18.

The second & final co-sanctioned weekend with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series takes place at the famed Calistoga Speedway on April 11-12.

Opening night on April 11 will also see the Civil War Sprint Car Series presented by Flowmaster on hand to make for one of the biggest and most anticipated evening's of racing seen at Calistoga in recent memory.

Along with the April weekend, the King of the West will also be in action at the Calistoga half-mile on June 27 during the Wine Country Classic, in conjunction with NASCAR Sprint Cup weekend in Sonoma. Last year's KWS event featured some of the most entertaining winged sprint car racing ever contested at the Calistoga Speedway, following numerous renovations that have gone on at the facility over the last couple seasons.

The centrally located Stockton Dirt Track, which enters its third season of operation, will host the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series on three different occasions in 2015. KWS will invade the three-eighths-mile clay oval on June 13, Aug. 1 and Nov. 7 for the 32nd annual Tribute to Gary Patterson.

The Tribute to GP is once again championship night for both KWS and the Civil War Sprint Car Series.

The Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif., will hold two King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series events in 2015, with both being special shows on Saturday's.

The first will be on May 2, which marks the always prestigious 25th annual Dave Bradway Jr. Memorial and the second will be on June 6 in what will be the third annual David Tarter Memorial.

For the third-straight year the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series will compete at Petaluma Speedway in the month of May. The date this year will once again be on Mother's Day weekend and happens on May 9.

Hosting a pair of events in 2015 is the Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., with the first coming on June 26 and the second on July 11, which will be the fifth annual Howard Kaeding Classic. The HK Classic weekend also features the Civil War 360 Sprint Car Series vs. Taco Bravo Ocean Sprints on July 10, which makes for a can't miss double header at the Santa Cruz County Fairgrounds quarter-mile.

Under new management and reopening this season the always exciting Kings Speedway in Hanford, Calif., will see two nights of competition by the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series. The first takes place on Sept. 19 and the second occurs on Oct. 24 with the 30th annual Cotton Classic, which returns to the Kings County Fairgrounds facility in 2015.

The popular Santa Maria Speedway/ Ventura Raceway weekend will occur once again this season after a successful debut last year. The dates for the weekend on the coast are Sept. 25 in Santa Maria and Sept. 26 in Ventura.

"It's going to be a great year for the King of the West Sprint Car Series," said John Prentice of Prentice Motorsport Group. "If you look at the schedule you'll see a number of big events and that's a major focus. Having special shows is a key for any traveling series and next season you'll see we have quite a few of them. The schedule worked out great with no conflicts again between KWS, Civil War and the Ocean Sprints, so I can't thank all the promoters enough for working together to make it happen."

*2015 King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
March 13-14 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.*
April 4 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
April 11-12 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.*
May 2 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
May 9 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
May 16 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
June 6 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
June 13 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
June 26 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
June 27 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
July 11 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
July 18 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
July 25 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
Aug. 1 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
Sept. 19 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Sept. 25 - Santa Maria Speedway - Santa Maria, Calif.
Sept. 26 - Ventura Raceway - Ventura, Calif.
Oct. 10 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
Oct. 24 - Kings Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Nov. 7 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.

* - Co-sanctioned with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/18-events-for-king-of-the-west-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Six Champs Among Latest Chili Bowl Entries​*
As construction of Tulsa Expo Raceway begins, the entry list for the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire has swelled past the 200 mark with 206 entries confirming 194 drivers.

Among the latest wave of drivers are half-dozen Golden Driller winners as four-time champion, Kevin Swindell, has entered along with five-time champion, Sammy Swindell, in what could possibly be the Tennessee veteran's final Chili Bowl appearance. The elder Swindell's 25th Chili Bowl appearance, Sammy leads the list of feature starts with 21 to his credit.

Teaming with Joe Dooling and Rusty Kunz, 2014 champion, Bryan Clauson, will seek his second Golden Driller in the Priority Aviation No. 63.

Teamed with Michael Pickens, the pair represents 10 Chili Bowl feature starts with each having taken the green in five championship A-Features.

Thirteen feature starts for Tracy Hines, the 2005 Chili Bowl winner will again pilot the Bob Parker owned No. 24. The always formidable team of Andy Bondio and Tim McCreadie will seek the late model veteran's second driller since topping the field in 2006. Damion Gardner will have more than just the driller on his mind as the Concord, Calif., shoe will pilot the No. 71L for Klatt Motorsports as the car represents the late, Jason Leffler. Pairing Gardner in the Leffler Memorial machine is only fitting as it was Damion who gave Leffler his Golden Driller as a car owner.

An overview of the latest entry list finds 33 drivers who have made the cut in Saturday's A-Feature along with 48 Chili Bowl Rookies; including the Chili Bowl's first driver from England. With Twitter already abuzz, the British are indeed coming as Tom Harris, of Oxfordshire, England, will wheel the Beast Enterprises No. 6. If Harris does check in, the list of countries represented at the Chili Bowl will stand at seven.

Presently, Canada, England, New Zealand, and the United States are represented. State count for the U.S. stands at 27.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/six-champs-among-latest-chili-bowl-entries/


----------



## Ckg2011

*11 Races For Joe Hunt Magnetos Sprints​*
After a successful run under Roger Gleason and the Joe Hunt Magnetos staff, the Joe Hunt Magnetos Sprint Car Series will move forward under the direction of the Prentice Motorsports Group for 2015 and beyond, with an 11-race schedule set for the series in 2015.

"We are really excited to bring the Joe Hunt Magnetos Sprint Car Series aboard for 2015 and beyond," John Prentice, president of Prentice Motorsports Group said. "We have them in action with the King of the West Series and Civil War Series on a few occasions, and we think this will be a great addition to our program."

The Joe Hunt Magnetos Sprint Car Series will kick the 2015 season off on Saturday, March 7 at the Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif., as part of the Silver Cup. The series will then have a few weeks off before they invade the Calistoga (Calif.) Speedway on Sunday, April 12 as they share the track with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

April 25 has the series at the Petaluma (Calif.) Speedway, before their first show with the Civil War Series scheduled for May 30 at the Placerville (Calif.) Speedway.

The month of June has the series in action along with the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series on a pair of occasions as they take to the Stockton Dirt Track on June 13, before their final visit of the year to the Calistoga (Calif.) Speedway on June 27 for the Wine Country Classic.

July 11, the series travel to the Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., for the Howard Kaeding Classic, before their second of three stops at the Stockton Dirt Track on Aug. 1. Aug. 29 brings the longest race of the season as the 50-lap Soares Classic awaits the stars and cars of the series at the Petaluma Speedway.

A return trip to the Ocean Speedway for the Johnny Key Classic is on tap for Aug. 29 before sharing the spotlight with the Civil War Sprint Car Series on Sept. 9 at Silver Dollar Speedway as Gold Cup week opens up.

The Championship Spectacular will be held Nov. 7 at the Stockton (Calif.) Dirt Track as the Joe Hunt Magentos Sprint Car Series, Civil War Sprint Car Series, and the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series will all be on hand to crown their 2015 champions.

*2015 Joe Hunt Magnetos Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
March 7 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
April 13 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
April 25 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
May 30 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
June 13 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
June 27 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
July 11 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Aug. 1 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
Aug. 8 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
Aug. 29 - Ocean Speedway - Watonsville, Calif.
Sept. 9 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
Nov. 7 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/11-races-for-joe-hunt-magnetos-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WAR Partners With Next LED​*
As the Impact Signs, Awnings and Wraps WAR Sprint Car Series looks to their fourth season in 2015, they're beginning to attract a lot of attention.

Series Director Andrew Korte announced Tuesday in a broadcast from the Keizer Wheels booth at PRI in Indianapolis that not only would WAR be expanding their reach in 2015 by starting a new region in Illinois, but also start a partnership with the nations best LED display manufacturer Next LED.

"We're really excited about having Next LED come on board for 2015. They are a great company and they're the nation's leading manufacturer of high-quality LED displays. We're really looking forward to working with them," Korte said.

Next LED is an American manufacturer of commercial, billboard, sports, and indoor LED Displays.

"Our Midwest-focused approach and strong partnerships allow us to support all types of small to mediums size businesses, billboard operators, and indoor and outdoor sporting venues with unprecedented service," said Brett Wright, director of sales.

"In short, a Next LED display comes loaded with value. We put the quality and work ethic of the heartland into every sign we engineer and assemble from our headquarters in Wichita, Kan."

Impact Signs, Awnings and Wraps, will again be teaming up with the series for 2015, and look for even greater things to come out of the merger. The series will now be known as the Impact Signs Awnings and Wraps WAR Sprint Series presented by Next LED.

"This really just seemed like a good fit," Korte stated. "Impact Signs, Awnings and Wraps has been with us since the beginning, and with Impact being a preferred, top selling dealer for Next LED Products, I really think this will be a great partnership for all of us.

"It seems every day you see more and more LED Signs at businesses, and sports venues large and small, we're looking forward to taking all of Impact and Next's products to the tracks we visit across the Midwest and showcasing them."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/war-partners-with-next-led/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas Ready For Battle At The Center​*
Tyler Thomas will race on the one-sixth Mini-Magic Mile at the Southern Illinois Center for the fourth time Saturday in the fifth annual Great Clips Battle at the Center presented by K&N Filters, a non-points event organized by the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series.

The 18-year-old from Collinsville, Okla., will be attempting to continue the considerable success he's had on the indoor track at the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds.

Thomas won in his initial event and finished second, passed by Bryan Clauson on the final lap, the next night in the late summer of 2012 in regular-season POWRi Midget events. He was running in the top 10 in the Battle of the Center in December, 2012, when a flat tire eliminated him and he finished 17th.

"Everything clicked that weekend," Thomas said of his one-two finishes. "The car was working awesome. Hopefully, we'll be able to have another weekend like that. We had a really fast car in feature at the Battle at the Center, too, but we had to start really far back because we didn't get the passing points in the heats. It's been a pretty good track for us."

Thomas had one victory, the fourth of his POWRi Midget career, included in 12 top-fives in 22 events this season. He finished sixth in the championship.

Thomas diversified his racing schedule in 2014, running seven late model stock car features with one victory and four runners-up in seven events, and also ran Honda USAC National Midgets and American Sprint Car Series national and regional events.

Thomas most recent Midget event was the famed USAC Turkey Night Grand Prix at Perris, Calif., on Nov. 27. He had climbed from 15th starting position to ninth when unavoidable contact took him out on the 75th of 98 laps.

"We came home from California and began working on our cars and we found something we've been struggling with all season," Thomas said. "I'm looking forward to the Battle at the Center, really excited about it. A win at the Battle of the Center in that tough field would be pretty special.

"The heats will be the most important races. You need to get passing points to start up front for the qualifying races because you start pretty much straight up from where you finish for the feature."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...gets/thomas-ready-for-battle-at-the-center-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Here 2 Wire Donates To Winter Heat Award​*
Long-time sprint car fans Glen and Kim Hanson have stepped up to sponsor the Hard Charger Award at the Jan. 6 race during the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

The driver who passes the most cars in the main event that night will receive a $2,000 bonus thanks to the Hansons' generosity.

"(We wanted) to help Greg make this a successful premier event," said the Hansons, who own Here 2 Wire Inc. - an electrician business in Lake Stevens, Wash. "It provides the opportunity to bring together some really great talent to one venue. What a great way to start the new racing season, seeing an awesome field of 410 sprints that includes quality drivers and race teams. It doesn't get much better than that."

In addition to the midweek race on Jan. 6 at Cocopah Speedway, the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown will be contested on Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 at the 3/8-mile track. The weekend features pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start with the Jan. 6 main event winner pocketing $5,000. The top five in overall points from the five races will also earn bonus money from a points fund.

"I've known Glen and Kim Hanson for many years," Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said. "They are two of the most dedicated and loyal racing fans I've been around. We are very grateful for their support and help in building the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown."

To learn more about the pay-per-view coverage of the event, log on to SPEEDSPORT.TV and for more about the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown visit Cocopahspeedway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/here-2-wire-donates-to-winter-heat-award/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stenhouse Enters 'Battle At The Center'​*
NASCAR Sprint Cup driver Ricky Stenhouse Jr. will return to his short-track, open-wheel roots Saturday to race in the fifth annual Great Clips Battle at the Center presented by K & N Filers on the one-sixth Mini-Magic Mile at the Southern Illinois Center on the grounds of the Du Quoin (Ill.) State Fair.

It will be the second Battle of the Center, a non-points all-star-type event organized by the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series. The 27-year-old from Olive Branch, Miss., finished second at Du Quoin to Casey Shuman in 2010.

Stenhouse will drive for Bryan Clauson Racing to prepare him for the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl in Tulsa, Okla., held from Jan. 12-17. Stenhouse finished ninth in the championship feature in 2012, but failed to make it out of the B feature last year.

"We're always trying to get him up here for the Battle at the Center to get him in the car and get him in the car before Tulsa (Chili Bowl) and hit the ground running," Clauson said. "He needs to get the rust off in a midget. This year, his schedule allowed him to do it."

Stenhouse drove sprint cars in his native Mississippi before Tony Stewart hired him in drive for his USAC teams in 2007. Stenhouse had five Honda USAC National Midget victories and to USAC National Sprint Car wins that season and it led to opportunities in stock cars in 2008.

Stenhouse became NASCAR's Nationwide champion in 2011 and 2012 with Roush Fenway Racing, which promoted him to its Sprint Cup operation the next season. He was NASCAR's Sunoco Rookie of the Year in 2013 and spent another full season in Cup with Roush Fenway in 2014.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/stenhouse-enters-battle-at-the-center/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Relishes Outlaw Late Model Title​*
No driver has ever dominated a national tour quite like Darrell Lanigan dominated the World of Outlaws Late Model Series in 2014.

Lanigan, the 44-year-old veteran racer from Union, Ky., was nearly unstoppable in scoring a record 17 WoO LMS A-Main victories on his way to claiming his third series championship.

In what was supposed to be an adjusting year as he debuted his new self-designed Club 29 Race Car, Lanigan was better than ever. He broke his WoO LMS single-season wins record of 15 victories set in 2012 and totaled a whopping $390,050 in WoO LMS earnings. In 37 WoO LMS events, Lanigan finished among the top five an astounding 33 times with 26 heat race wins and 11 fast-time awards.

His dominance showed in the WoO LMS points chase with Lanigan topping Rick Eckert of York, Pa., by a modern-era record 328 points.

Few words can describe just how impressive Lanigan was on his record-breaking title run, but the driver himself summed up the season pretty well when he accepted the champion's trophy and $100,000 points-fund check at the annual World of Outlaws banquet in November.

"It's just unbelievable," said Lanigan, whose notable 2014 victories included his first Firecracker 100 victory at Lernerville Speedway, his third straight Down & Dirty weekend victory at Berlin Raceway and a title-clinching victory during the opening night of The Dirt Track at Charlotte's Bad Boy Buggies WoO World Finals. "It's been a phenomenal year.

We topped our record.

I didn't think we'd break 15, and we got 17. I wish everybody could have this kind of year because it makes it easy to keep going and go to the next race winning like we did."

While his 2014 season will be remembered predominantly for his dominating performance on the track, for Lanigan the outstanding campaign is just as meaningful based on the success of his first-year chassis brand. After many years of fielding Rocket Chassis and working closely with Rocket cofounder Mark Richards, making the leap to chassis builder was a major step for Lanigan, who partnered with renowned setup guru Ronnie Stuckey to design his new car.

With Lanigan's own race team serving as the fledgling chassis brand's house car program, Club 29 debuted to resounding success. Along with Lanigan's stellar season, drivers such as Jimmy Owens and Frank Heckenast Jr. also found success after switching to the cars mid-season. Owens of Newport, Tenn., drove his Club 29 car to major victories at Cedar Lake Speedway and Batesville Motor Speedway while a Club 29 car carried Heckenast of Frankfort, Ill., to the WoO LMS Rookie of the Year Award.

"It definitely was a phenomenal year. Nobody really thought it would've turned out like it did, but it did," Lanigan said of his success as both driver and chassis builder. "It's definitely fulfilling. We did something that we thought we needed to do. Nothing against Mark Richards and Rocket Chassis; they build great chassis and Mark I consider a great friend of mine. I was just something we needed to do."

The decision to leave the Rocket Chassis stable wasn't easy for Lanigan.

After many years of working with Richards and the Rocket staff, Lanigan was reluctant to break ties with his friend and mentor. But as he found himself often competing Richards' son Josh Richards and other Rocket house car pilots for WoO LMS victories and championships, Lanigan felt going his own direction was for the best.

"It was just something I needed to do," said Lanigan, who finished second to Josh Richards in both the 2010 and 2013 WoO LMS championship chases. "I always said it's hard for both of us running the same chassis to run for the same thing. It's really hard to do. Them coming to look at my car or me coming to look at their car, it's hard for the same chassis brand to run for the same championship. It was time for us to separate just to see what we could do."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/lanigan-relishes-outlaw-late-model-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MLRA Adds Two Events To '15 Schedule​*
WHEATLAND, Mo. - The Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n (MLRA) has added a pair of new dates to its 2015 schedule.

The series will break new ground in the state of Iowa with a pair of standalone $10,000 to win races at Farley Speedway in Farley, Iowa, on Aug. 3, and West Liberty Raceway in West Liberty, Iowa, on Aug. 4.

Keith Simmons, owner of Simmons Promotions, has overseen each of those two tracks along with Dubuque Fair Speedway for the last 14 years.

Fans familiar with dirt late model racing might recall the Tuesday race at West Liberty as "Tornado Tuesday." Built on a decade's worth of success with that particular race, Simmons is expanding to include another night at Farley. There is not an official name for the event yet as he is finalizing details on his end.

"I couldn't be more excited to bring the Lucas Oil MLRA to a pair of new tracks, offering that kind of payout to our drivers," commented MLRA Race Director Ernie Leftwich. "I think we had an awesome schedule assembled and then with the addition of these two dates, it really puts it over the top."

Farley Speedway consists of both a half-mile and three-eighths-mile track. In August, the race will be contested on the three-eighths-mile track. According to Simmons, Farley is one of only four privately held dirt tracks in the state.

It offers incredible amenities to fans including skybox viewing and Musco lightning. The track is wide and racy, with a 16,000 sq. ft. banquet facility on the grounds too.

West Liberty Raceway is a throwback to a generation of racing gone by. It has a 1930′s style covered grandstand, with a top notch surface and intense action. The half-mile track is located on the Muscatine County Fairgrounds.

"We we're really looking for more of a dynamic event," said Simmons. "The Lucas Oil MLRA offers a great package to promoters and they have an excellent core group of racers following their series. We are really looking to start a new tradition here in our area and beyond. Our goal is to build these two races into one mega event for years to come."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/mlra-adds-two-events-to-15-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Teams With Tarlton For Chili Bowl​*
World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series regular Joey Saldana will team with Tarlton and Son Inc. for the 2015 running of the Chili Bowl Midget Nationals in Tulsa, Okla.








Saldana was visiting California and the Tarlton family to purchase an RV when a conversation about the Chili Bowl arose. At the end of that conversation Saldana had landed Tarlton and Son Inc. as the title sponsor of his midget.

"I was in the right place at the right time, and could not be more thankful for everyone at Tarlton and Son Inc.," Saldana said. "Tommy and myself got to talking about the Chili Bowl, and soon enough the Tarlton and Son Inc. No. 21 midget was born."

Coming off a strong World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series season that saw him finish fifth in the standings by way of his seven feature wins and 24 quick time awards, Saldana is set to shake off some rust and shake down his machine in DuQuoin, Ill., this weekend during the Battle at the Center before hitting the dirt in Tulsa, Okla., in January.

"We are very exited to have Joey Saldana represent us at the biggest midget race of the year," Tommy Tarlton said. "He is a great guy, and will be a great representative for Tarlton and Son Inc. He has put together an awesome car, and I am hoping to make it out there."

"I am fortunate for the help," Saldana said. "I was able to put together a really nice midget, and we were able to show it off at the recent PRI show. It got a lot of attention, which is great for Tarlton and Son Inc., and I am really excited to drive this thing."

Saldana's Tarlton and Son Inc./Dissolvalloy/CnB Mushroom Farms entry will consist of a Spike Chassis and an Esslinger engine.

"Aside from the Tarlton's, I also need to thank Scotty McDonald of Dissolvalloy, and CnB Mushroom Farms for their support, because this is truly a collaborative effort on everybody's part," Saldana added. "We are all excited for these couple of races, and I am hopeful Tommy can get out and check the Chili Bowl out."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ts/saldana-teams-with-tarlton-for-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Trenton Track Ready For Indoor Action​*
The transformation of the stark concrete slab that is the floor of Trenton, N.J.'s Sun National Bank Center into a highly competitive tenth-of-a-mile speedway began Wednesday and is nearing completion as of Thursday afternoon.

The labor intensive job is in preparation for Battle Of Trenton II, two days of three-quarter midget racing on Friday and Saturday. TQs are joined by Champ Karts Friday night and by the Lentini Auto Salvage Slingshots Saturday evening.

The Len Sammons Motorsports Productions produced program racing events currently list 68 TQ Midgets, and 24 Slingshots and Champ Karts each - full fields - for the two days of action.

Track preparation is a two stage process. The most important element of the preparation of the track is the placement of nine truckloads of concrete 'Jersey barriers' that define the inside and outside edges of the racing surface. The Jersey barrier was developed at the Stevens Institute of Technology in Hoboken, N.J., in 1950s, hence its name. All Barriers were in place Thursday morning.

The next most important phase of the track prep is the introduction of cola syrup onto the concrete floor. The syrup will combine with the rubber from the Hoosier tires to create adhesion, or grip for the cars. Interestingly enough, the rate of adhesion actually increases over the two days of racing activity, the exact opposite of what happens at most outdoor venues.

The first on-track action starts at 1 p.m. Friday with closed- to-the-public TQ Midget and Champ Kart practice and time trials. Spectator gates open at 6:30 p.m. with the first actual racing set to start at 7:30 p.m.

The next day, Saturday, on track action racing begins at 1 p.m. with closed-to-the public practice.

Gates for spectators open at 5 p.m. Saturday. The popular meet-and-greet session known as Fanfest starts as soon as the gates open, leading up to a 7 p.m. start time for racing with TQs joined by the Lentini Auto Salvage Slingshots.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/trenton-track-ready-for-indoor-action/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Sets Sprint, Silver Crown Schedules​*
USAC's preliminary 2015 National racing schedules were distributed at the annual PRI Trade Show in Indianapolis, Ind., last week and continue to be formulated ahead of the 60th season of USAC competition.

The Silver Crown, AMSOIL National Sprint Car and Honda National Midget schedules are projected to include more than 75 total events in 15 states, beginning with six Winter Dirt Games sprint car races in Florida. USAC's 2015 National calendar will conclude with the Nov. 26 Turkey Night Grand Prix Midget race at Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway.

New on the Silver Crown calendar is the May 1 opener at Toledo (Ohio) Speedway and the June 20 appearance at Iowa Speedway in Newton.

Sprint car changes involve new venues in Gibsonton, Fla., Kansas City, Kan., New Richmond, Wis., and Tucson, Ariz. East Bay Raceway Park in Gibsonton hosts rounds four, five and six of the Winter Dirt Games VI, which debuts at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla.

Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City follows a pair of events in Nebraska. Cedar Lake Speedway in Wisconsin is part of a three-race swing in the Badger State.

USA Raceway in Tucson closes out the Sprint car campaign with three nights of Western World Championships action.

The annual Indiana Sprint Week is slated for July 10-18 and features seven nights of racing at seven different venues.

The Honda USAC National Midget Series slate is currently being finalized and will be released at a later date.

*2015 USAC Silver Crown Series Schedule*​
May 1 - Toledo Speedway - Toledo, Ohio
May 21 - Indiana State Fairgrounds - Indianapolis, Ind.
May 23 - Lucas Oil Raceway - Clermont, Ind.
June 20 - Iowa Speedway - Newton, Iowa
July 2 - Terre Haute Action Track - Terre Haute, Ind.
July 23 - Lucas Oil Raceway - Clermont, Ind.
July 31 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan. (tentative)
Aug. 22 - Illinois State Fairgrounds - Springfield, Ill.
Sept. 6 - DuQuoin State Fairgrounds - DuQuoin, Ill.
Sept. 26 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
Oct. 10 - New York State Fairgrounds - Syracuse, N.Y.​
*2015 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series Schedule*​
Feb. 19-21 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Feb. 26-28 - East Bay Raceway Park - Gibsonton, Fla.
April 4 - Lawrenceburg Speedway - Lawrenceburg, Ind.
April 17 - Bloomington Speedway - Bloomington, Ind.
April 18 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
April 24 - Eagle Raceway - Eagle, Neb.
April 25 - Junction Motor Speedway - McCool Junction, Neb.
April 26 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.
May 8-9 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
May 15 - Gas City I-69 Speedway - Gas City, Ind.
May 20 - Terre Haute Action Track - Terre Haute, Ind.
June 2 - Grandview Speedway - Bechtelsville, Pa.
June 3 - Lincoln Speedway - Abbottstown, Pa.
June 4 - New Egypt Speedway - New Egypt, N.J.
June 6 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
June 7 - Susquehanna Speedway Park - Newberrytown, Pa.
July 4 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
July 10 - Gas City I-69 Speedway - Gas City, Ind.
July 11 - Kokomo Speedway - Kokomo, Ind.
July 12 - Lawrenceburg Speedway - Lawrenceburg, Ind.
July 15 - Terre Haute Action Track - Terre Haute, Ind.
July 16 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
July 17 - Bloomington Speedway - Bloomington, Ind.
July 18 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Aug. 7 - AMSOIL Speedway - Superior, Wis.
Aug. 8 - Cedar Lake Speedway - New Richmond, Wis.
Aug. 9 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 27-29 - Kokomo Speedway - Kokomo, Ind.
Sept. 19 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Sept. 26 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
Oct. 3 - Lawrenceburg Speedway - Lawrenceburg, Ind.
Nov. 12-14 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
Nov. 19-21 - USA Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-sets-sprint-silver-crown-schedules/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Scores An Early Christmas Present​*
Christmas came early to Joey Saldana on Saturday night.

The World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series star held off Bryan Clauson and Justin Peck to win the Battle at the Center POWRi midget race at the Southern Illinois Center at the Du Quoin State Fair. It's Saldana's first POWRi victory.

Spencer Bayston and Daniel Robinson rounded out the top five.

Saldana wasn't the only well-known driver to have an impressive showing in Du Quoin, but no one's performance could match his - not even NASCAR Sprint Cup Series racer Ricky Stenhouse Jr., who finished eighth, or dirt-racing phenom Christopher Bell, who wound up 16th in the feature.

Eight drivers, including Saldana, Clauson and Bell, won heats. The other five drivers to collect a heat win were Isaac Chappel, Parker Price-Miller, Jody Rosenbloom, Nick Knepper and Dilon Welch.

*The finish:*
Joey Saldana, Bryan Clauson, Justin Peck, Spencer Bayston, Daniel Robinson, Andrew Felker, Kevin Ramey, Ricky Stenhouse Jr., Tim Siner, Jody Rosenbloom, Kyle Schuett, Dereck King, Nick Knepper, Seth Motsinger, Ryan Criswell, Christopher Bell, Shane Cockrum, Parker Price-Miller, Matt Wesfall, Tony Ramey, Dilon Welch

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ts/saldana-scores-an-early-christmas-present/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Entries Near 300 Mark​*
For the past couple years, the entry list for the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals has flirted with the 300 mark.

Once again, the number of teams registering for the indoor midget event is nearing the three century mark with 285 entries received for the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire, happening Tuesday, Jan. 13, 2015 through Saturday, Jan. 17, 2015.

Of the 290 received in 2014, 281 made the call to match the Chili Bowl record set in 2009.

Confirming 271 drivers, the latest wave has lifted the Chili Bowl champion's list to eight as 1990 champion, John Heydenreich returns to Tulsa to compete in the Chili Bowl for the first time since 2011. Also joining the lineup of winners is Cory Kruseman. Earning the center step of the podium in 2000 and 2004, Kruseman will keep five rides at this pit for the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire.

Winning as a team owner in 2005, the formidable Wilke-Pak lineup brings plenty of talent with reigning USAC National champion Brady Bacon and USAC Triple Crown Champion Jerry ***** Jr. looking for a second Golden Driller for Wilke-Pak, and a first either driver.

Keith Kunz will up the car count to five in 2015 with 2014 NASCAR Sprint Cup Rookie of the Year Kyle Larson joining an all-star lineup which includes National Midget Driver of the Year Christopher Bell, who amassed 27 wins on both asphalt and dirt in 2014. Rico Abreu brings momentum into the 2015 Chili Bowl. The 2014 USAC National Midget champion, the California phenom posted 24 wins this past season across multiple disciplines of racing.

Tanner Thorson and Kevin Thomas Jr. complete the lineup of Toyota powered machines.

Of the 205 drivers that have made the cut on Saturday night, 51 have found their way to this year's entry list with the pile of first timers climbing to 68 and again, the talent is heavy despite the title.

Oklahoma leads the state count with 50 drivers. Turning heads with a 2014 preliminary night win, Jonathan Beason, will again team with Hard 8 Racing with Blake Hahn and Harli White. A strong west coast presence so far, 47 drivers call the left-cost home, including a dozen Chili Bowl Rookies.

A breakdown of qualifying nights will be released during the Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout, happening Dec. 31, 2014 through Jan. 3, 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/chili-bowl-entries-near-300-mark/


----------



## Ckg2011

*URC Sprint Series Ceases Operation​*
After nine seasons as a corporate entity, the United Racing Company will cease operation in December 2014.

Series officials sited low car count, a diminishing number of shows, the rising cost of operating a 360 sprint car and less fan appeal as the primary reasons for the closure of the organization. The URC Sprint Series was owned by John and Cher Zimmerman and Bob Miller.

The announcement comes on the heals of the creation of the United Racing Club, another 360 sprint car series based in the Northeast that is led by Bill Gallagher and former URC Sprint Series competitors Robbie Stillwaggon and Curt Michael.

The URC Sprint Series previously enjoyed title sponsorship from Rislone and announced a new title sponsorship agreement with Pioneer Pole Buildings in November.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/urc-sprint-series-ceases-operation/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cole Wood Racing Sends Four For Chili Bowl​*
The Cole Wood Racing team announced a four-driver midget team for the Chili Bowl on Friday.

The 29th Annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire will be held Jan. 13-17, 2015 at the River Spirit Expo Center in Tulsa, Okla.

Returning with the team will be Cole Wood of Auburn, Calif. in the No. 17w, Dominic Scelzi of Fresno, Calif. in the No. 17s, and Chase Johnson of Penngrove, Calif. in the No. 17J. Joining the team in 2015 will be the "Lil' Shu,"

Casey Shuman. The Rattlesnake Bend, Ariz. driver will pilot the No. 17c. All Cole Wood Racing midgets will be Spike Chassis powered by Esslinger, and sponsored by Elk Grove Ford and Fuel Safe.

Johnson made his Chili Bowl debut in January, was involved in the 24 hours of LeMons in March, and made his 410 winged sprint car debut as well. Chase also competed in non-wing 410 sprint cars, non-wing spec sprint cars and a non-wing micro-sprint. He picked up a micro-sprint win at Petaluma Speedway in California.

Scelzi also made his Chili Bowl debut with Cole Wood Racing in 2014. He was the 410 Rookie of the Year in the North American Sprint Car Poll in 2013, and the King of the West Rookie of the Year. He has finished in the top ten the past two seasons with the King of the West Series, and has picked up a total of four wins the past two years.

Shuman is the veteran of the group, and is seeking his fifth career A main experience at the Chili Bowl. In 2012, he won the GW Elkin Award for passing the most cars during Chili Bowl week.

Wood comes off a successful sophomore season in sprint car racing, picking up his first win with the JSTS series outrunning the likes of Brian Brown, Terry McCarl, Roger Crockett and a host of others. He ran 360 and 410 winged sprint cars, as well as midgets. He competed with the ASCS National Tour, several ASCS regional series, MOWA, JSTS, the Nebraska 360 Sprint Series, Knoxville Raceway, the World of Outlaws, as well as the POWRi Midget Series.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/cole-wood-racing-sends-four-for-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Jankowiak In Trenton Feature​*
Andy Jankowiak started up front and finished there at the end of the 40-lap Battle Of Trenton TQ Midget feature Saturday night in Sun National Bank Center.

Jankowiak, a Buffalo, N.Y. native, was challenged by a number of racers who made it as far as second place only to be taken out by accidents or mechanical problems. Ryan Flores of Mooresville, N.C., was the eventual runner-up in the Len Sammons Motorsports Productions event.

In the companion 20-lap Lentini Auto Salvage Slingshot finale, Gary Hieber raced to the win in a rugged race that saw the Langhorne, Pa., ace move in front at mid-race, then pull away from the pack.

"I had to be good on all of the restarts," said Jankowkiak. "There were a couple of times when Teddy (Ted Christopher) got my rear wheels off the ground but I held on to it."

Second place behind Jankowiak was not the place to be on this night. Kyle Reinhardt was in the hot seat for the first four laps before he fell back after Christopher passed him on lap five. Erick Rudolph then assumed second following a restart by getting under Christopher but his stay ended abruptly on lap 23 when his car shut off coming down for a restart. Ryan Flores, close behind, spun and went to the rear of the field as a result.

This put Jimmy Blewett in second, up from a 25th place start. Blewett then spun after contact with Anthony Sesely. Enraged, Blewett slammed into Sesely under caution, ending his race. Sesely went to the rear.

Ryan Susice was elevated to second on the next start, at lap 25. Matt Janisch then gained second only to be passed by Christopher. Flores, who had been involved in a lap 23 spin, charged back through traffic to pass Christopher with six laps left only to have Christopher take the spot back a circuit later.

Over the final laps, Jankowiak remained perfect with Flores a solid and remarkable second, the eleventh and final time second place changed hands. Christopher was third, Mike Lichty a quiet fourth and Janisch fifth.

On lap 15, Lou Cicconi, Jr., who had spun one lap earlier, slammed the fourth corner wall, stopping the race. Cicconi was extricated from his car with great care and precaution and was transported from the arena. Cicconi's injuries were determined not to be of a serious nature.

Hieber's Slingshot win came in an event that slowed numerous times by spins.
"Once I had a clear track, the only thing I had to worry about was lapped traffic," Hieber said.

*The finish:*
Andy Jankowiak, Ryan Flores, Ted Christopher, Mike Lichty, Matt Janisch, John Gambuti, Geoff Sutton, Ryan Susice, Kyle Reinhardt, Carl Medeiros Jr., Bobby Butler, Pat Bealer, Earl Paules, Zane Zeiner, Tony DiMattia, Anthony Sesely, Jonathan Reid, Joey Payne, Jimmy Blewett, Erick Rudolph, Ryan Tidman, Patrick Emerling, Neal Williams, Lou Cicconi Jr., Rob Neely, Shawn Nye

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/its-jankowiak-in-trenton-feature/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Ready For Another Frozen Rush​*
Typically, Maine's ski resorts are filled with skiers during the month of January.
However, on Jan. 8-9 at Sunday River Ski Resort in Newry, Maine, the peace and quiet of the snow covered mountains will be broken by the roar of Pro 4 off-road trucks battling for supremacy during the second annual Red Bull Frozen Rush.

The inaugural event was held last year and was won by Red Bull athlete Ricky Johnson, who bested seven of the best off-road racers in the country, including Rob MacCachren, Bryce Menzies, Johnny Greaves and Todd LeDuc.

Johnson, a former seven-time AMA motocross champion before he started racing off-road trucks, said the most challenging part of the Red Bull Frozen Rush is dealing with the elements.

"Typically in off-road racing with the mud and the heat, we're doing everything we can to keep the vehicles cool," Johnson said. "But in the snow the race doesn't make things hotter, it makes it colder. So you've got two extremes.

You've got the motor internally that is trying to get hot and expand and you've got everything externally that is trying to keep it cold and contract. That can create running problems because we are running carbureted motors."

Unlike most short-course off-road courses, Johnson said the Red Bull Frozen Rush course is much more difficult to predict. In many cases, it's extremely difficult to see changes in the race course because of the snowy conditions.

"In dirt, you can tell if it is muddy. You can see when it starts to get tacky," Johnson said. "In snow you just have a slightly different version. So you have to respond more to what the tires are telling you than what your eyes are telling you.

You come into a corner and you can kind of see if there is a ridge or a line, but you can't decipher if it is sticky, tacky ice or slick, slippery, fluffy snow."

Johnson explained the easiest way to compare the two conditions is to compare racing on a radial tire versus a bias-ply tire.

"A bias-ply tire gives you a lot of warning. You can slide in and slide out," Johnson said. "A radial, you have to be very sharp and very quick with it when it hits."

Speaking of tires, Johnson and his competitors don't just use any old tire to race in the snow. They use a special set of BF Goodrich tires with ice spikes embedded directly into each tire to help create traction on the slippery snow covered ground.

"What BF Goodrich did was take a 37-inch tire that we run and over in Sweden, Michelin and BF Goodrich took these and built them to where every quarter to half inch we have an ice spike," Johnson said. "These trucks have 900 horsepower. We've not lost one stud out of any tire. Their method into putting the ice spikes into the tire, it is unbelievable how well it holds."

Johnson admitted he was surprised just how well the ice-spike tires worked during the inaugural Red Bull Frozen Rush last year.

"When you hit patches of ice, the traction with the ice spikes to the ice is more intense than on our most traction days on dirt," Johnson explained. "The performance of the BFG with the ice spikes far outperformed what I thought it would do."

As the defending winner of the event Johnson said he expects his competition to come into the event in January with more aggression now that they have some experience under their belts.

"I think this year we will be able to drive much more aggressive and it's going to become personal as well," Johnson said. "Last year we separated because of the snow dust or we wouldn't have been able to see. This year we are running head to head. We start together, we'll break off then we'll come back together. So the emotion of another driver leaning on you is going to play a factor.

"To me this format is checkers or wreckers," he continued. "It is 100 percent every time. You can leave nothing on the table because we have the nine best drivers in the world at this. It doesn't matter where you stack up in your first heat, the semi or the main event, you're racing with a multi-time champion," Johnson said.

Johnson also said since the drivers won't have windows to prevent snow from getting into the trucks, each driver will need to be prepared to deal with the icy conditions up close and personal.

"The ability to take a shot from a snow blower to the body and face because we are exposed (to the elements) is going to be a factor," Johnson said. "I was well prepared last year. I went with a different style than other drivers.

"I went with a motocross style helmet and Oakley ski goggles because, for one, I'm able to duck if some of the snow is coming in (to the truck). I can duck to protect my face with the visor (on top of the helmet). The other thing is with the goggles aren't exposed to my breath, where with a close faced helmet if I start breathing hard I can fog up my lens and stuff like that," Johnson said.

When asked what the appeal is for Johnson to race in conditions like he'll face during the Red Bull Frozen Rush, his answer was that it allows him to forget about everything going on in his life and focus on his primal instincts.

"Last year we were approaching 100 mph on a ski slope," he explained. "If you wrap your head around that, a 4,000-pound vehicle going down a hill with trees and stuff, it's pretty crazy. As a racer, and if I think if you talk to everybody from Jimmie Johnson to Matt Kenseth or anybody for that matter, I think it is scarier to watch than it is to race. When you're in it you're racing, you don't have time to freak out and you don't have time to get nervous. You have time to react and you have time to win.

"That's what I love about this as well as any other form of racing that I do. It removes all the crap from life and my primal instinct is to survive and win," Johnson said. "I love being in that position."

Fans can watch Frozen Rush live on Friday, Jan. 9 at 12:30 p.m. on Red Bull TV by visiting redbull.com/frozenrush.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/johnson-ready-for-another-frozen-rush/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USRA Releases Championship Details​*
The United States Rally ***'n has announced details of the 2015 USRA Championship program.

The USRA Championship will have a total of nine classes offered in all events. Divisional competitors from around the U.S. can compete in a championship series within their class. National-level competitors are welcome and will be able to compete in their own classes against each other for the year-end awards. The USRA will be offering events ranging from short Rallysprints with a single stage, to larger Coefficient 3 events with multiple stages and, possibly, multiple days of competition.

At the conclusion of the season, top competitors from around the country will be invited to a year-end event to see how they compare with each other.

Further details of the calendar will be released after Jan. 1, 2015.

The USRA Championship season is from Jan. 1 to Dec. 31 of each calendar year. The 2016 season may be shortened to accommodate the year-end event near the actual year-end.

The USRA will recognize a U.S. and Divisional Champion in the following categories: RallyOpen, RallyGT, RallyOpen Light, RallyProduction, RallySP, National 4WD, RallyG2, National 2WD and RallyG5.

A driver and co-driver champion will be established in each class in each of the following divisions: East, Central, Northwest, and Southwest.

The end of the year will feature a championship event where winners of the divisional championships will compete to determine the U.S. champion in the various classes. The event has yet to be selected, and may be in early 2016.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/usra-releases-championship-details/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mexico Trip Tops Lucas Oil Off Road Slate​*
The first ever race outside the U.S. and four events in Southern California, where the sport was born, highlight the 2015 schedule for the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series presented by GEICO.

It is the most ambitious schedule in series history, with nine weekends at seven different venues and 17 points races to determine the pro class champions before the Challenge Cup battles bring the season to a conclusion.

The season will begin March 20-21, 2015, at Lake Elsinore (Calif.) Motorsports Park and conclude Oct. 24-25 at the same venue, and at mid-season everyone will go south of the border to Mexico.

That will happen Aug. 1-2, 2015, when rounds 11 and 12 of the best short course series in the world are run on a purpose-built short course track at the Estero Beach Resort in Ensenada, Baja California, Mexico.

Ensenada, a port city about 70 miles south of the U.S.-Mexico border, has for years been the hub of desert racing on the peninsula as the traditional starting point for the legendary SCORE Baja 1,000 and Baja 500 races.

The fans there have become familiar with Rob MacCachren, Bryce Menzies, Justin Smith, Ray Griffith, Larry Job and other Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series series regulars who also participate in the long-distance desert races. However this will be their first chance to see them display their skills in the fast, fender-to-fender short course races.

"Everyone at Lucas Oil Products and all of us with the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series are extremely excited about our new Baja International Short Course event," series director Ritchie Lewis said. "There are a lot of desert off road fans in this area and I'm pretty sure that after our great drivers and crews show them what we do and how well we do it they'll be short course fans, too.

"The Ampudia family has talked to me about this since we met and the talks got serious last spring. A lot of people have helped move things along since then and thanks to them we've been able to get all the agreement in place to make this a reality.

"There's still a lot of work to be done, though, and we'll keep everyone updated on the progress."

There's a lot to be excited about as the series rides the momentum built on past successes into the 2015 season.

Six-time champion Brian Deegan and title contender Bryce Menzies are moving into Pro 4 and Eric Barron is returning to the series to challenge Kyle LeDuc, Carl Renezeder and Rob MacCachren.

The Pro 2 class will be stronger with reigning Pro Lite champion Sheldon Creed and Pro Buggy star Eric Fitch joining an already deep pool of contenders.

Indications are that Jerett Brooks, who won the season's final three Pro Lite points races and the Challenge Cup, will be a full-time threat in that class, which also is adding promising Pro Buggy driver Taylor Atchison and Modified Kart stars Brock Heger and Cole Mamer to its roster. In additions, rising star Bradley Morris will be making a comeback after missing most of the 2014 season with a broken back.

The scheduling emphasis on Southern California venues will make things slightly easier financially for the race teams and offers an appealing contrast for the fans. The three events at Lake Elsinore (March 20-21, May 30-31 and Oct. 24-25) will give the best spectators in motor sports more opportunities to watch their favorites on the course where they go the fastest and jump the farthest of any track and the weekend at Glen Helen Raceway (July 18-19) will let everyone see how they handle a tighter, more technical track.

The drivers and teams also will have to deal with different types of dirt and changing conditions at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park in Chandler, Ariz., (April 24-25); Miller Motorsports Park in Tooele, Utah (June 20-21); Las Vegas Motor Speedway (Sept. 18-19) and the drastic elevation changes at Wild West Motorsports Park in Sparks, Nev., (Aug. 22-23).

"We had the most competitive season in our history last year and 2015 is shaping up to be even better," Lewis said. "I can't wait to get started."

*2015 Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series Schedule​*
March 20-21 - Lake Elsinore Motorsports Park - Lake Elsinore, Calif.
April 24-25 - Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park - Chandler, Ariz.
May 30-31 - Lake Elsinore Motorsports Park - Lake Elsinore, Calif.
June 20-21 - Miller Motorsports Park - Tooele, Utah
July 18-19 - Glen Helen Raceway - San Bernardino, Calif.
Aug. 1-2 - Baja Int'l Short Course - Ensenada, Mexico
Aug. 22-23 - Wild West Motorsports Park - Sparks, Nev.
Sept. 18-19 - Las Vegas Motor Speedway - Las Vegas, Nev.
Oct. 24-25 - Lake Elsinore Motorsports Park - Lake Elsinore, Calif.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ico-trip-highlights-lucas-oil-off-road-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Governors Cup Winner Will Collect $10,000​*
Officials from the Southern All Stars Dirt Racing Series and Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, Miss., have agreed to change the purse for the 12th Annual Coca Cola Governors Cup.

The race originally set up for a $4,000 to win event will now be a $10,000 to win event with a $1,000 to start and will take place on Friday and Saturday, July 18-18.

"I think this will be great weekend for the Southern All Stars to come in to Magnolia and put on a great show for one of their largest purses of the season and it will be help build up a traditional event with the great working relationship that we have with the series over the years," said Magnolia promoter Johnny Stokes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/governors-cup-winner-will-collect-10000/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar Honors Top Rookies​*
DIRTcar Racing honored the rookies of the sport during November's Champions Banquet, presenting the G-Force/Motorsports Safety Systems/Number One Speed Rookie-of-the-Year Award to the five of the Northeast Region's up-and-coming racers.

Korey Wilder, of Fort Plain, N.Y., took the G-Force/Motorsports Safety Systems / Number One Speed Rookie of the Year award in the DIRTcar Big Block Modified division.

"It's pretty intimidating to go down into turn one next to someone you're used to just rooting for. It's unbelievable," Wilder said of his first year racing in the Big Block Modified Division.

Quebec's Steve Bernier took the honors in the DIRTcar 358-Modified division after moving up from the Sportsman Modified division.

Briana Ladouceur and Ryan Stabler, both of Cornwall, Ontario, were named co-rookies of the year in the DIRTcar Sportsman Modified division.
"I learned a lot," Ladouceur said.

"I just want to thank my family. If it wasn't for them, I wouldn't be racing. And I'd like to thank Korey Wheeler and Joey Ladouceur - between Sportsman and Pro Stock, they've always been there," Stabler said. Of his 2015 plans, Stabler stated, "We're going to go back to Cornwall, do the DIRTcar series again, and, hopefully, pick up a few wins."

In the DIRTcar Pro Stock division, Gus Hollner, of Gloversville, N.Y., claimed the 2014 Rookie-of-the-Year Award.

"I just hope we come back next year and run the series and do a little better," Hollner said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/dirtcar-honors-top-rookies/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Twenty Races For Midwest Sprint Cars​*
The Midwest Sprint Car Series has released its 2015 schedule of events, which includes several co-sanctioned events with the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series and the King of Indiana Sprint Series.

The 20-event schedule kicks off on April 11 at Lincoln Park Speedway in Putnamville, Ind., with Bill Gardner's IndianaOpenWheel.Com Racin' Fest.

The next two events at Bloomington (Ind.) Speedway on April 17 and Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind., on April 18 will be co-sanctioned events with USAC.

USAC will also co-sanction the Haubstadt Hustler at Tri-State Speedway on Sept. 19, which will pay $10,000 to win.

The King of Indiana Sprint Series will team up with the Midwest Sprint Car Series for two events. The two tours will team up on April 26 at the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track, on May 22 at Bloomington Speedway and May 24 at Tri-State Speedway.

Other tracks on the Midwest Sprint Car Series schedule include Montpelier (Ind.) Motor Speedway and Brownstown (Ind.) Speedway. There is one event, slated for Aug. 15, that will be announced at a later date.

*2015 Midwest Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
April 11 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
April 17 - Bloomington Speedway - Bloomington, Ind. (with USAC)
April 18 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind. (with USAC)
April 26 - Terre Haute Action Track - Terre Haute, Ind. (with KISS)
May 2 - Montpelier Motor Speedway - Montpelier, Ind.
May 22 - Bloomington Speedway - Bloomington, Ind. (with KISS)
May 23 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
May 24 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind. (with KISS)
June 6 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
June 27 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
July 3 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
Aug. 1 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Aug. 8 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
Aug. 14 - Bloomington Speedway - Bloomington, Ind.
Aug. 15 - TBA - TBA
Aug. 22 - Brownstown Speedway - Brownstown, Ind.
Sept. 6 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Sept. 19 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Sept. 26 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Oct. 10 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/twenty-races-for-midwest-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kraig Kinser Joins Winter Heat Entry List​*
Kraig Kinser has been added to the entry list for the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

He will pilot the Steve Kinser Racing No. 11k at Cocopah Speedway on Jan. 2-3, Jan. 6 and Jan. 9-10. Kinser is the ninth driver competing full time with World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series in 2015 who has committed to the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

"It's nice to have a winter series back in the states," he said. "It's a good amount of money to be won there. There's going to be a lot of good cars there."

Kinser will have a face friendly to Arizona on his team. Mikey Kuemper, who grew up racing nonwing and winged sprint cars around the Phoenix area, will return in 2015 to serve as Kinser's crew chief for the fifth year.

The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, which pays $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start during the four weekend races - Jan. 2-3 and Jan. 9-10 - and $5,000 to win on Jan. 6 on top of a points fund for the top five, marks the first time both Kinser and Kuemper will visit Cocopah Speedway.

"When I was racing it was shut down and then I hit the road with Tony Stewart Racing in 2003," Kuemper said. "It'll be nice to race close to home."

Kraig Kinser joins his father Steve Kinser, NASCAR Sprint Cup Series competitor Kasey Kahne, Honda USAC National Midget Series champion Rico Abreu, Badger Midget Series champion Christopher Bell, Brian Brown, Dale Blaney and Craig Dollansky and many more on the entry list for the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Watch all five nights of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown for just $111.80 on SPEEDSPORT.TV. Click here to find out more.

Interested in attending the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown in person? SPEED SPORT Travel has packages starting as low as $750.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/kraig-kinser-joins-winter-heat-entry-list/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Full Slate For Southern Nationals Bonus Series​*
Promoter Ray Cook has released the 2015 schedule for the Southern Nationals Bonus Series.

The sophomore season of the dirt late model tour will open with a double-header of action on March 20-21. On March 20 the tour will open at Cleveland (Tenn.) Speedway for the 20th Annual Shamrock paying $4,000-to-win.

On March 21 the tour will visit the Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga., for a 40-lap race paying $4,000-to-win.

On March 27 the tour will open the Tri-County Race Track schedule with a 40-lap, $3,000-to-win event at the Brasstown, N.C., facility. The tour will also visit Tri-County Race Track on three more occasions (May 25, July 3 and Oct. 2).

The series will sanction the 28th annual Sunoco Race Fuels Paul "Butterball" 
Wooldridge Memorial at the Richmond (Ky.) Raceway, which will pay $10,028-to-win on July 18. The promotional trio of Larry, Chad and Sarah Yantz recently purchased the facility and have made the 2015 Paul "Butterball" Wooldridge Memorial the largest event in the track's 49-year-old history.

The Revelution Race Cars Iron-Man Speed Week will join the Southern Nationals Bonus Series on Labor Day Weekend. On Sept. 3 the tour will venture to 201 Speedway in Sitka, Ky., for the 40-lap, $3,000-to-win sixth annual Roger Breeding Memorial. The second night on the Speed Week (Sept. 4) will move to Central Kentucky over to the Ponderosa Speedway in Junction City, Ky., for the fourth annual Red Clay Bash, paying $3,000-to-win.

The tour rolls into the Yantz-family promoted Richmond Raceway on Sept. 5 paying $3,000-to-win for the Saturday Night Fever race. The tour finale will be on Sept. 6 at Gary Hall's Tazewell Speedway in Tazewell, Tenn., for the seventh annual Buddy Rogers Memorial paying $4,400-to-win. The Revelution Race Cars Iron-Man Speed Week features a points fund totaling $3,000 with $1,000 going to the champion.

On Oct. 8-10 the tour will venture into the Jerry Denson-promoted Ponderosa Speedway in Junction City, Ky., for the track's 25th annual running of the Fall Classic and the event will pay $25,000-to-win. It will be the richest paying race in the eleven year history of the Southern Nationals family of series.

The tour will then sanction the second annual Turkey Gobbler on Nov. 14 at Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga., paying $5,000-to-win. The tour will finish the 14-race campaign on Nov. 21 for the 27th annual Gobbler 50 at Cleveland (Tenn.) Speedway paying $5,000-to-win.

After a 12-race Spring Nationals Schedule, 10-race Southern Nationals Schedule and a 14-race Southern Nationals Bonus Series Schedule, drivers will be competing for nearly $800,000 in prize money over the course of 36 races, not including driver's point funds the teams earn throughout the course of the three series.

*2015 Southern Nationals Bonus Series Schedule​*
March 20 - Cleveland Speedway - Cleveland, Tenn.
March 21 - Boyd's Speedway - Ringgold, Ga.
March 27 - Tri-County Race Track - Brasstown, N.C.
May 25 - Tri-County Race Track - Brasstown, N.C.
July 3 - Tri-County Race Track - Brasstown, N.C.
July 4 - TBA - TBA
July 18 - Richmond Raceway - Richmond, Ky.
Sept. 3 - 201 Speedway - Sitka, Ky.
Sept. 4 - Ponderosa Speedway - Junction City, Ky.
Sept. 5 - Richmond Raceway - Richmond, Ky.
Sept. 6 - Tazewell Speedway - Tazewell, Tenn.
Oct. 2 - Tri-County Race Track - Brasstown, N.C.
Oct. 9-10 - Ponderosa Speedway - Junction City, Ky.
Oct. 17 - TBA - TBA
Nov. 14 - Boyd's Speedway - Ringgold, Ga.
Nov. 21 - Cleveland Speedway - Cleveland, Tenn.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ll-slate-for-southern-nationals-bonus-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Packed Schedule For USMTS Modifieds​*
Iowa - In less than two months the United States Modified Touring Series 2015 race season begins with drivers and crews heading south to compete in 12 Gulf Coast Border Region events.

This year's Gulf Coast action begins at South Texas Speedway in Corpus Christi from Feb. 12-14. On the following weekend, the USMTS contingent heads north to Royal Purple Raceway in Baytown, Texas, for another three-night stand beginning Thursday, Feb. 19.

The final Lone Star State appearance during the Gulf Coast Border Region takes place at El Paso Speedway for three nights of racing beginning on Thursday, Feb. 26. Last season, the Scott Brothers each picked up a win at the west Texas speed plant.

Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruses hosts the final leg of the Gulf Coast Border Region events with three nights of action beginning March 6. Fito Gallardo, the 2014 USRA National Modified Champion, and a host of other locals will look to defend their home turf when the USRA drivers come to their playground.

During all of the Gulf Coast stops in 2015, drivers have the opportunity to turn practice laps on Wednesday evenings from 6 to 9 p.m. prior to the start of Thursday, Friday, and Saturday points racing. Each of the three-night series feature stepladder payouts of $2,000, $3,000, and $4,000 to win!

USMTS and MVT have teamed up to provide a pair of possible provisional starting positions throughout the 2015 season for drivers who compete in all 12 of the Gulf Coast Border Region events.

Two eligible drivers will earn provisional starting positions should they fail to qualify for any of the following premiere 2015 events: the King of America race in Humboldt, Kansas; the World Modified Dirt Track Championships and the Fall Jamboree at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn.; and the Fall Nationals at Southern New Mexico Speedway. All races pay a minimum of $900 to start.

In addition to the Gulf Coast events, three additional regions populate next year's schedule. Thirteen events make up the Southern Region, beginning on March 12 at Superbowl Speedway in Greenville, Texas before wrapping up at Lawton Speedway on June 27.

Central Region competition consists of 11 races beginning at Caney Valley Speedway in Caney, Kan., on Friday, March 10 before coming to an exciting conclusion at the annual Silver Dollar Nationals at I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb.

This year's 10-race swing in the Northern Region kicks off at Rice Lake Speedway in Wisconsin on May 14 and finishes on July 21 at Rock Rapids Speedway in Iowa during the Lyon County Fair. All Southern, Central, and Northern Region events pay a minimum of $3,000 to the winner.

Participating drivers have a chance to compete at three venues hosting their first-ever USMTS events, this list includes Red River Speedway in Wichita Falls, Texas; I-94 Speedway in Fergus Falls, Minn.; and Mountain Creek Speedway in Grand Prairie, Texas.

The Hunt for the Casey's USMTS National Championship begins Thursday, Aug. 6 at 81 Speedway in Park City, Kan. National Championship points end on the first night of the 17th Annual Fall Jamboree at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minnesota. The 2015 Hunt for the Championship consists of 15 races.

*2015 United States Modified Touring Series Schedule​*
Feb. 12-14 - South Texas Speedway - Corpus Christi, Texas
Feb. 19-21 - Royal Purple Raceway - Baytown, Texas
Feb. 26-28 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas
March 6-8 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.
March 12 - Superbowl Speedway - Greenville, Texas
March 13 - RPM Speedway - Crandall, Texas
March 14 - Lone Star Speedway - Kilgore, Texas
March 20 - Caney Valley Speedway - Caney, Kan.
March 21 - Humboldt Speedway - Humboldt, Kan.
March 22 - I-35 Speedway - Winston, Mo.
March 26-28 - Humboldt Speedway - Humboldt, Kan.
April 17 - Flint Creek Speedway - Colcord, Okla.
April 18 - Salina Highbanks Speedway - Salina, Okla.
April 23 - Southern Oklahoma Speedway - Ardmore, Okla.
April 24 - Ark-La-Tex Speedway - Vivian, La.
April 25 - Boothill Speedway - Greenwood, La.
May 1 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.
May 2 - Randolph County Speedway - Moberly, Mo.
May 14 - Rice Lake Speedway - Rice Lake, Wis.
May 15 - I-94 Speedway - Fergus Falls, Minn.
May 16 - Ogilvie Raceway - Ogilvie, Minn.
May 22 - Chateau Raceway - Lansing, Minn.
May 23 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn.
May 24 - Upper Iowa Speedway - Decorah, Iowa
June 12-13 - Cedar Lake Speedway - New Richmond, Wis.
June 14 - Eagle Valley Speedway - Jim Falls, Wis.
June 17 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo.
June 18 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
June 19 - Red River Speedway - Wichita Falls, Texas
June 20 - Route 66 Motor Speedway - Amarillo, Texas
June 23 - Heart 'O Texas Speedway - Elm Mott, Texas
June 24 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
June 25 - Mountain Creek Speedway - Grand Prairie, Texas
June 26 - Southern Oklahoma Speedway - Ardmore, Okla.
June 27 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Okla.
June 17-18 - I-80 Speedway - Greenwood, Neb.
July 21 - Rapid Speedway - Rock Rapids, Iowa
July 23-25 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn.
Aug. 6 - 81 Speedway - Wichita, Kan.
Aug. 7 - Humboldt Speedway - Humboldt, Kan.
Aug. 8 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
Aug. 9 - Monett Speedway - Monett, Mo.
Aug. 13 - Red Cedar Speedway - Menomonie, Wis.
Aug. 14 - Mississippi Thunder Speedway - Fountain City, Wis.
Aug. 15 - Ogilvie Raceway - Ogilvie, Minn.
Aug. 21 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.
Aug. 22 - Salina Highbanks Speedway - Salina, Okla.
Sept. 2 - Hamilton County Speedway - Webster City, Iowa
Sept. 3 - Fairmont Raceway - Fairmont, Minn.
Sept. 4 - Chateau Raceway - Lansing, Minn.
Sept. 5 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn.
Sept. 6 - Cresco Speedway - Cresco, Iowa
Sept. 24-26 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn.
Oct. 22-24 - Southern Oklahoma Speedway - Ardmore, Okla.
Nov. 5-7 - Ark-La-Tex Speedway - Vivian, La.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/packed-schedule-for-usmts-modifieds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Safety-Kleen To Sponsor NMDOTY Trophy​*
Officials with Safety-Kleen and the National Midget Driver of the Year Championship have announced the renaming of the NMDOTY Traveling Championship Trophy to The Safety-Kleen Cup for the next three seasons.

The 2015 season marks the 17th year for the National Midget Driver of the Year Championship. The traveling trophy contains the top five drivers from each season starting with Jason Leffler's inaugural championship in 1999 to Christopher Bell's second title in 2014 on the base of the trophy.

The trophy is slated to make appearances at several open wheel races, museums and trade shows during the 2015 season. The top 10 drivers, Car Owner Championship, along with Manufacturers Champions and Rookie of the Year will receive their point fund checks and trophies in the annual NMDOTY ceremony held during the final night of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals on Jan. 17, 2015. The trophy will be on display during the five-day event on Jan. 13-17.

"This is a great association it will help promote midget auto racing and the NMDOTY at and away from the race track. Safety-Kleen is the most environmentally responsible company in Motorsports today" commented NMDOTY founder Bryan Gapinski.

After the Chili Bowl the trophy will be re-designed with an additional base added to the award, all sixteen season places have now been filled at the conclusion of the 2014 season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/safety-kleen-to-sponsor-nmdoty-trophy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kerry Madsen Targets Grand Annual​*
In July 2014 at the famed Eldora Speedway, Australia's very own Kerry Madsen was crowned a King, having just taken out the prestigious King's Royal when he led home the very best sprint car drivers in the world, saluting the judge ahead of Donny Schatz and David Gravel.

In becoming the first Australian to capture a King's Royal Crown, Madsen did it emphatically having been so close to triumph on more than one occasion previously. He set quick time in qualifying, defied the heat race inversion to finish second behind Steve Kinser and then maneuvered his way to the race lead in the 40 lap feature having started from position seven.

Following the King's Royal, if there was any doubt as to whether King Kerry was in fact one of sprint car racing's elite, the Knoxville Nationals definitely put it out there for all to see.

The Keneric Racing, American Racing Custom Wheels, Earthex Logistics, GWM Products backed team again were one of the star attractions.

Madsen's qualifying night consisted of setting the second fastest qualifying run of the night behind quick timer Paul McMahan. Kerry then again absorbed all of the pressure of the eight-car heat inversion to finish second having started from position eight. This locked him directly into the Wednesday night A-Main.
Another strong run through the A-Main would see him finish 3rd having started from position seven with only Brian Brown and Sam Hafertape Jnr ahead of him, this would guarantee Madsen a Knoxville Nationals A-main start come Saturday night.

That Saturday A-Main would once again prove to be an amazing feature race with Kerry running the wheels off the Keneric Racing number 29 as he powered to a third place finish behind Donny Schatz and Brown.

Yet another accolade as Madsen became the first Australian to stand upon the podium at the conclusion of the Knoxville Nationals! 2014 was most definitely becoming a watershed year for Kerry and Keneric Racing.

Now Kerry will return for the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic at an event that he made his own over a four-year stretch from 2005 to 2008 which yielded Madsen three Classic Crowns!

Aside from his three victories, which were punctuated by the infamous 2006 wash out, Madsen has also recorded a second place finish in 2004 and a pair of third place finishes in 2009 and 2012, in 2014 Kerry finished fifth.

In short Kerry Madsen's record simply speaks for itself and he is a very welcome addition to the 2015 Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

Joining Kerry Madsen in the ever-increasing field will be reigning Avalon Raceway Track Champion Shaun Dobson, West Aussie Kris Coyle and the evergreen John Vogels.

Dobson, who recorded a strong fourth place finish on his qualifying night in 2014, will be looking to improve on his final night result of 16th in B-Main 1, bringing a strong package and plenty of support to the 2015 Classic.

With David Dickson and Essendon Ford on board along with Road and River Motorcycles, Gibbs Trans, Husqvarna Motorcycles and Cool Chassis the ACT21 of Shaun Dobson is certainly one of the young up and coming stars of the Sprintcar ranks and one well worth keeping an eye on during the Classic.

Kris Coyle is another of the West Australian's set to embark on the journey across the Nullabor as he embarks on his Classic journey.

The hard charger will again pilot the W56 entry and will have the support of SJ Crushing, Mandurah Bolt Supplies, Lubrimaxx and Transcoat Engineering.

Ever popular former Eureka Garages and Sheds Series and Victorian Champion John Vogels will be back at the Classic come January.

Vogels endured a hectic 2014 Classic, transferring from the final nights C-Main to eventually finishing 13th in the first of the two B-Mains as a part of the Sunday night program.

The Simpson based Motor Mechanic will again enjoy strong family support for what is the biggest race of the year as well as having a strong base of sponsors including Mainline Dynalog Dynamometers, Lucas Oil, D&J Contracting, Vogels Motors, Coogee Methanol, Ian White Electrical and Colac Body Works all on board.

As the nominations continue to roll in all teams intending on competing are urged to get their entries in at their earliest convenience to allow for the seeding of nights and pit allocation to take place as soon as possible.

The 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic as supported by Oval Express Magazine, GJ Gardner Homes, KRE Race Engines and the Lady Bay Resort Warrnambool will be held at Premier Speedway on Jan. 23-25.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/kerry-madsen-targets-grand-annual/


----------



## Ckg2011

*More Support For Short Track Super Series​*
Bob Hilbert Sportswear has signed on for a key marketing role in the 2015 Short Track Super Series Fueled By Hi-Tek.

Bob Hilbert, founder of the Boyertown, Pa.-based enterprise carrying his name, has forged an agreement with BD Motorsports Media LLC to take the title sponsorship role of the Short Track Super Series Fueled By Hi-Tek North Region kicking off in April at the historic Orange County Fair Speedway in Middletown, N.Y., Tuesday, April 7.

For the 2015 campaign, the region will be known as the Short Track Super Series Fueled By Hi-Tek Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region.

"We're excited about the opportunity to partner with the Short Track Super Series and further promote our brand," Bob Hilbert Sportswear owner Bob Hilbert said. "Our commitment to providing quality sportswear items and promotional products to the auto racing community has never been stronger."

Bolstered by the support of American Racer/Lias Tire and Hi-Tek Race Fuels, the nine-race North Region offers a lucrative $15,000 champion's share from a total point fund of $38,650 distributed to the top-12 finishers.

The Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region includes events at Orange County, Big Diamond Speedway (Minersville, Pa.), Accord (N.Y.) Speedway, Glen Ridge Motorsports Park (Fultonville, N.Y.), Thunder Mountain Speedway (Center Lisle, N.Y. - two dates), Woodhull (N.Y.) Raceway and I-88 Speedway (Afton, N.Y. - two dates).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ds/more-support-for-short-track-super-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bilstein Increases RUSH Late Model Support​*
Bilstein Shock Absorbers have increased their involvement with the Sweeney Chevrolet Buick GMC RUSH Racing Series beginning in 2015.

The series' official shock will now offer a lucrative program over the next three years to those wishing to run the $135 sealed spec shock on their late models in 2015, 2016 and 2017. There will be nine different options offered in RUSH's Bilstein sealed spec shock program. The Bilstein sealed spec shock will again be required in Sweeney RUSH Sportsman Modifieds.

The Sweeney RUSH Late Model Series Bilstein Bandits Championship will feature a separate $13,150 cash point fund beginning in 2015 that will add to the already growing series programs. Member drivers that commit to running the Bilstein sealed spec shock will be eligible for this point fund that will pay $5,000 to the champion down to $250 for 12th.

Those that finish 13th through 15th in Bilstein points will receive a pair of the shocks bringing the total to $13,960 in cash and contingencies.

The Bilstein Championship point system is identical to the Sweeney Weekly Series point fund meaning if the 2015 Weekly Series Champion is on the Bilstein Shocks, he'll earn $10,000. A driver that sweeps all of the RUSH championships in 2015 on the Bilstein program could collect more than $23,000 in addition to contingencies and point funds.

"This is a huge announcement for our racers and on that I believe the majority of our racers have been waiting for," said Series Director Vicki Emig. "It's no secret that shocks have been a hot topic in Crate Late Model racing and something that our racers have wanted us to address for years. The beauty of this program is it offers a ton of incentive for drivers to seriously consider getting on the Bilsteins, while not mandating or forcing anyone to change what they have. We cannot thank Bilstein enough for their belief in our program to influx this additional money into RUSH."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/bilstein-increases-rush-late-model-support/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruce Returning To Chili Bowl​*
Tony Bruce Jr. will compete in the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals in less than a month.

It marks his first race at the premier midget event - held Jan. 13-17 at the River Spirit Expo Center in Tulsa, Okla. - since 2007.

"I'm really excited about it," he said. "I had no interest in running the Chili Bowl until the right situation came along. Thanks to Submersible Pumps Inc. out of Cushing, Okla., and Wheeler Metals from Muskogee, Okla., we've been able to put together a car that I feel we can contend with."

With nearly 300 entrants in the big event, which will be showcased on television via MAVTV, Bruce Jr. said his goal is to piece together a solid preliminary night and see what happens.

"I just want to go out there and compete," he said. "I definitely want to make the prelim night A Main and we'll go from there. There's a lot of luck in the Chili Bowl and hopefully I'll have a little of it."

Bruce Jr. is coming off another solid sprint car season when he scored four feature victories and recorded 17 top-five finishes and 37 top 10s. He also placed in the top 10 of the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour championship standings for the sixth straight year.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/bruce-returning-to-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Has Sweet Success Down Under​*
Californian Brad Sweet registered the 135th victory for the USA in the history of Valvoline Raceway in capturing the victory in the 35th Australian Sprintcar Grand Prix Friday.

Sweet pedaled his No. 99 Highrace Towing / Ruhs Brothers Motorsport entry to victory in the main event, leading home Max Dumesny, Ben Atkinson, Ian Madsen and Max Johnston.

On a challenging track where multiple lanes and a two very different cushions at either end of the circuit, Sweet was able to sweep to victory and record an excellent start to his month in Australia for Josh and Isaac Ruhs.

"That was awesome," said Sweet. "I was smiling the whole time out there, we were swapping back and forwards for the lead. The cushion was so tricky it bit everyone a couple of times. I told myself a few times just don't go over the edge and you can win this race, so I just tried to limit my mistakes and be as patient as I could."

Dumesny's second place finish after starting from the pole was, by his own admission, an enjoyable result.

"I had a couple of really good battles there. I still think we had something for everyone on the bottom (line) there but we had a couple of yellows that probably didn't help us. I'm grateful to Valvoline for their sponsorship of this race and for their sponsorship of me though and it's a good start to our International Series campaign," said Dumesny.

Atkinson managed a smile but he was also gritting his teeth not long before. The PCR Karts sponsored No. 2 driver was the fastest man in qualifying in the 55-car field but then dramatically missed the transfer to the A-Main and had to do it the hard way in the B-Main.

Leading the B-Main he had to evade a spun lapped car and stalled, where he was promptly sent to the rear and then had to fight his way back from oblivion to make the top four just in the nick of time and get his time back in A-Main qualification.

"My guys have worked their butts off tonight," Atkinson said. "We built this new car up on Christmas Eve and we've all been thrashing all night to keep me in the money. We've got some speed in this new car but we need to find more.

I'm happy we could get a podium for the team but it was hard work tonight to get to where we did."

Madsen led the main event and looked to be quite comfortable in the DB Goodyer No. 10, but he jumped the sizeable cushion in turn four and dropped several positions before soldiering back to an eventual fourth ahead of Johnston.

Johnston rolled over in the Pole Shootout but came back out for the A-Main with a borrowed wing to run top six for most of the main event and eventually clamber to fifth behind Madsen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/brad-has-sweet-success-down-under/


----------



## Ckg2011

*West Coast's Best Eyeing Winter Heat​*
In just one week's time the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at the Cocopah Speedway will begin.

The much anticipated winged 410 sprint car event takes place on Jan. 2-3, Jan. 6 and Jan. 9-10, with the four weekend shows paying $12,000-to-win & $1,000-to-start, while the Tuesday event is $5,000-to-win & $400-to-start.

Various West Coast competitors are expected, including Willie Croft, D.J. Netto, Craig Stidham and Mason Moore.

Croft is coming off one of the best seasons of his career, which saw him put together an impressive string of consistency throughout the campaign. Highlights included a King of the West 410 Sprint Car SEries victory in May at the Petaluma Speedway and his biggest ever triumph in October when he claimed the $20,000 Trophy Cup at Thunderbowl Raceway.

At the Winter Heat Showdown he will be at the helm of the Tri-C Motorsports machine while normal driver Jonathan Allard is in New Zealand. In November at Cocopah Croft scored finishes of fourth and seventh with the ASCS National Tour in the 3c mount.

Netto was last year's King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series Rookie of the Year and earned a career best series finish of second at the Pombo/Sargent Classic in June at Kings Speedway. Stidham is a past winner of the Trophy Cup and finished fourth in points with KWS in 2013.

Moore found success at Cocopah Speedway this past November with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour and looks to do the same in the 410 at the Winter Heat Showdown. California based Roth Motorsports and Silva Motorsports will also field cars for David Gravel and Dale Blaney respectively.

Former King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series champion and this year's NASCAR Sprint Cup Rookie of the Year Kyle Larson will also compete aboard the Larson Marks Racing No. 2 sprinter. It will be his first winged sprint car start since winning the 2013 Trophy Cup at Thunderbowl Raceway.

The 22-year-old ranks 16th on the all-time King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series win list, sitting in a tie with Jimmy Sills, Greg Decaires and Randy Hannagan with seven wins to his credit. Larson drove the Chip Ganassi Racing with Felix Sabates No. 42 Target Chevy to eight top-five finishes and 17 top 10's this past season in NASCAR Sprint Cup competition.

Approximately 50 competitors are expected to tackle the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown including 20-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Steve Kinser, NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver Kasey Kahne, Paul McMahan, Joey Saldana, Brian Brown, Danny Lasoski, Christopher Bell, Craig Dollanksy, Jason Johnson, Stevie Smith and many more.

Watch the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown LIVE on SPEEDSPORT.TV, or watch the races in person by booking your travel plans with SPEED SPORT Travel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/west-coasts-best-eyeing-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Premier Preps For Grand Annual​*
With less than a month until the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic at Sungold Stadium, Premier Speedway, Warrnambool is gearing up for a serious shake down Thursday and Friday night as not one but two nights of stellar Speedway action are set to hit the famed Warrnambool high banks.

Along with the exciting double header on Jan. 1-2, it would appear that Terry McCarl's Christmas wishes have been granted with the American Ace from Altoona, Iowa, having secured a ride ahead of this seasons hectic Classic week.

Confirmation of McCarl's Australian teams intentions should be confirmed in the coming days, with T-Mac having announced via his own Twitter feed on Christmas Eve that he was excited to once again be able to contest the Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic, an event he has made the A-Main of six times from six attempts.

Jan. 1 of course will see Fresha Fruit Juice present round five of ENZED World Series Sprintcars, which also doubles as the Grand Final of the prestigious Speedweek Tournament. In 2014-15 this challenging five nights of racing in seven carries a pretty cool $10,000.00 bonus to the overall Speedweek Champion courtesy of the five host venues

The World Series Sprintcars contracted teams will as always be tough to beat, with the likes of Australian Champion David Murcott, Brooke Tatnell and California's Kyle Hirst all keen on claiming the round five Silverware.

Add to the excitement of the eight full time contracted teams, the likes of American Stars Danny Holtgraver and Trey Starks along with two time Classic Champion Steven Lines, James McFadden, the Red Hot Jamie Veal, Luke Dillon and Darren Mollenoyux and the near fifty car field will be full of class!

As always some Jan. 1 fireworks will be a part of the show courtesy of Tim Perrett and his team at Profire Pyrotechnics, as will the super fast Formula 500's who will go into battle for round 3 of their Speedweek Series which will also consist of more than 40 entrants.

The Speedcar Pro Series is one of the Blue Chip Speedcar events in the country and will provide the competitors with the ideal shake down ahead of the 74th Lucas Australian Speedcar Championship, which will be held on Feb. 27-28 at Sungold Stadium.

Currently defending Champion Dayne Kingshott leads the point's battle with 1532 from Todd Waddell on 1365 and Neville Lance with 1269 points.

Also looking to cap of the series with a feature race win will be the likes of News South Wales stand out Mark Brown, current Aussie Champ Adam Clarke and the super impressive Brett Thomas.

The likes of Domain Ramsay, Travis Mills, Paul Farrell and Andy Pearce will fly the flag for the non-contracted teams, with home track knowledge being a distinct advantage for this quartet.

On the Sprintcar side of things, already 49 teams have nominated for Round Six of the Eureka Garages and Sheds Series, which also doubles as round four of the Parr Motorsports Premier Speedway Track Premiership.

Warrnambool's very own Jamie Veal will return to Eureka Series action having won the most recent round of the series on Boxing Night at Avalon Raceway.

Veal currently sits third in series points with 1468 points trailing series leader Daniel Pestka (1611) and Brett Milburn (1474).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/premier-preps-for-grand-annual/


----------



## Ckg2011

*History Abounds At Rumble In Fort Wayne​*
For the third consecutive Rumble in Fort Wayne feature event and second straight year, a page of history was written at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum.

Only this time, it was a true rookie who inked his name in the record books.
Woburn, Mass. native and 22-year-old college senior Anthony Nocella made the long haul from New England to make his debut appearance in this year's 17th annual Rumble in Fort Wayne.

He then forever left his mark on the concrete oval by passing defending race winner Justin Peck on lap 33 of Friday night's 50-lap National Midget A-main and driving away to a stunning victory.

Nocella becomes the first driver to ever win in his first-career Rumble appearance, driving for noted car owner Bobby Seymour.

"It was pretty awesome to be able to win it on the first night," Nocella said in victory lane. "We were honestly just hoping to make the race, with me never being here and all, and then once we made it, we figured 'make it to the end and hopefully get a decent finish and jut make some laps'. It turned out a lot better than that (laughs)."

"By about lap 10, I realized I had too good a car to just ride around so I figured I'd see what we could get out of it. Guys just started slipping up and our car just kept getting better and better. What a night."

Peck started from the pole and had to fend off a furious charge by former Rumble winner Russ Gamester in the opening laps before the first caution flew at lap 11 for a spin by Ross Rankine. Under that caution, both Gamester and third place running Billy Wease headed to the work area in a shocking twist of events that shuffled the frontrunners.

Gamester was able to rejoin the field for the restart, but Wease ended up out of the race with a broken oil cooler.

On the restart, Gamester caught a break when the yellow flew again on lap 12 for a slowing Rich Corson, and in the ensuing laps, Peck had to pull away from a hard charging Derek Bischak, who peeked to the inside twice on laps 17 and 19 before a third yellow on lap 20 flew after David Gough's spin in turn one.

With Gough spinning out of third, Nocella was elevated to third behind Peck and Bischak as the field came to halfway, and began his charge just as the fourth caution of the race flew at lap 27 for Chris Neuenschwander looping his midget in turn one.

Once racing resumed, Bischak made a bid for the lead coming up on 20 laps to go but lost his car going into turn one and slid high, yielding second to Nocella and slipping back to third.

From there, the rookie was patiently aggressive, taking a peek to the inside with 18 laps to go before making the decisive pass heading down the backstretch a lap later. As Nocella began to pull away, Peck was shuffled out to fourth as Bryan Nuckles made a late charge to move to second.

Nuckles didn't have enough steam to run down Nocella, however, who weathered a final caution with ten laps to go and dashed away over the final sprint to claim the upset victory.

"I think we could have gotten closer if we'd had another caution," Nuckles said of the closing laps. "I've taken my headrest off the last couple of years and I fell out of the seat there for a second, but I was just holding on for all I had there at the end."

The result also ties Nuckles' career-best indoor finish.

"I'm glad we had a good run tonight, this feels like a win after all the bad luck we've had the last few years."

Bischak held on to third at the checkered flag, with Peck and USAC young gun Ross Rankine rounding out the top five at the finish.

Quick timer Brandon Knupp, Nuckles and Kyle Hamilton won consolation features to transfer to the back of the A-main, while Nick Hamilton, Wease, Corson, Nocella, and Geoff Kaiser each won one of five heat races.

Jason Ormsby wired the field in non-winged 600cc dirt midget competition, leading all 25 laps in a hotly contested feature that was fast and furious from second on back.

The early laps saw Ormsby gap the field, with track record-setter Matt Janisch and Larry Joe Sroufe both falling victim to trouble before lap ten and drawing two cautions on laps 5 and 7 respectively. Janisch retired with apparent mechanical issues and Sroufe's day was ended by a blown left rear tire.

Ormsby led the field to halfway but a caution on lap 14 for defending winner Blane Culp's spin on the frontstretch set up another restart.

That was when chaos struck - as Erick Rudolph and Mike Stefanik collided in turn one with six laps to go, while racing for second. Both cars ended up spinning by the time they got to turn three, shuffling the running order and bumping Clay Sanders to second.

Sanders was no match for the dominant No. 51 machine though, as Ormsby cruised to his first-career Rumble victory in the non-winged 600 class.
"It was a long 25 laps there," Ormsby said after climbing from his machine.

"The cautions went our way and everything was just great. It means a lot to win this one after coming up short in the past. After last season (and having problems) it feels good to win here."

Tony Colandro (Sr. Caged), Korbyn Hayslett (Jr. Caged, Jr. Heavy), Dustin Heath (Sr. Medium, Heavy Clone), Shawn Kluck (Sr. Heavy), Phillip Schneider (Light Clone) and Garrett Andexler (Kid) all won go-kart features on the evening.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ts/history-abounds-at-rumble-in-fort-wayne/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Entry Count Climbs To 316​*
The 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire is on track to be a record smashing event, with the entry count climbing past the 300 mark for the first time to 316 entries confirming 303 drivers for the indoor spectacular.

Even with the enormous size of the River Spirit Expo Center, space has been tight the past couple years and will be even tighter in the pits for the 2015 edition. Event co-founder, Emmett Hahn, has asked that teams begin consolidating their trailers and equipment and if possible, find a friend to pit with.

"If we want to keep this thing fun, and keep all the trailers in the Expo Center, we need some of these teams to pit together in order to give everyone enough room to work," said Hahn of the parking for the 2015 Chili Bowl.

The 29th Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire will begin moving teams in on Sunday, January 11, 2015.

Practice is scheduled for Monday, January 12 with the first night of competition getting underway with Tuesday's Warren CAT Qualifying night as well as the seventh annual Vacuworx Invitational Race of Champions.

Competition continues with Wednesday's River Spirit Casino Qualifier, Thursday's John Christner Trucking Qualifier, and Friday Vacuworx Global Qualifier with everything culminating on Saturday's Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Championship.

The top three in each Qualifying Night A - Feature will transfer directly into the Saturday championship event with the remainder of Saturday's features lined up according to the Qualifying night finishes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/chili-bowl-entry-count-climbs-to-316/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Peck Rumbles To Fort Wayne Victory​*
For the second year in a row, the "Saturday Special" at the Rumble in Fort Wayne was exactly to Justin Peck's liking.

Peck, who a year ago became the youngest winner in Rumble history at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum, used patience and a brilliantly executed move to the inside of outside-polesitter Jim Anderson on lap 32 of the 50-lap National Midget feature and drove away from the field, weathering a late-race red flag with three laps to go to claim a convincing win on the concrete.

The victory (from the pole) was Peck's second career Rumble in Fort Wayne triumph and his second win in the last three Rumble features.

"I knew we had to be patient, because there was a lot of racing to go when (Anderson) started slipping early," Peck said in Victory Lane. "It was crazy, he finally slipped up once down in turn one and I was able to stick the nose down under him and get the lead. From there, the car was golden; I mean, it just kept getting better and better there towards the end and it was a dream to drive."

Just because it was easy to drive, didn't mean the 16-year-old wasn't nervous when the final caution and subsequent red flag came out.

"It was all about hitting our marks there after that last wreck. You just try not to think about it, and we were able to pull away for the checkers.

It's an awesome feeling, this was the best the car's been all weekend here tonight."

Four-time Rumble feature winner Billy Wease snatched second away from Anderson on the final lap of Saturday's feature, but said he did not have enough to make a run at the win.

"We were having some motor problems there during the second half of the race, but it's still a great run for our Burrow team," Wease said following the race. "Justin drove a heck of a race, congrats to him - but I'm feeling pretty confident after this second place run tonight. I know we can come back tomorrow and have a car capable of winning the feature and hopefully we'll be able to make it happen."

Anderson crossed the line third, with Friday winner Anthony Nocella and David Gough completing the top five at the finish.

Cooper Clouse came home sixth in the only Munchkin to make the feature, with Bryan Nuckles seventh and Nick Hamilton eighth - the last car running of the 16 starters at the checkered flag.

The caution-riddled event saw ten caution flags in all, including the final wreck involving Brian Gerster, Geoff Kaiser and Nocella which drew the red flag and set up the dash to the finish.

Derek Bischak, Joe Ligouri and Jimmy McCune won consolation features to transfer to the A-main.

Knupp, Gough, Wease, Kyle Hamilton and Anderson all won heat races. Major controversy arose during heat three however - when a botched restart with a push truck flashing yellow lights in turn one caused Russ Gamester to instinctively slow - costing Gamester a transfer spot to the A-main.

The scariest moment of the night came when Jack Mangeot caught some air coming off of turn four in heat number one and went flying into the frontstretch catch fencing. Mangeot walked out of his No. 92 Burrow car unhurt but half of the frontstretch fencing was torn down, requiring a 15-minute red flag for repairs.

In the winged 600cc midget class, the Rumble saw a first-time winner as Ben Quinones surged past Chase Ridenour at the halfway point of the 30 lap A-main, just before a caution came out with 13 laps to go for a spinning Mark Zumbrun. Quinones then powered away on the final green flag run to score a long-awaited victory for he and his entire family.

"It was a big relief to finally get the first win here," the Mooresville, North Carolina resident said after receiving his trophy. "I knew I had to run a smart, patient race and I timed my moves just right and we had the best car at the end - there was nobody that was getting us."

Pre-race favorite Erick Rudolph was involved in a skirmish with Cap Henry in turn three on lap two that sent him to the tail, and worked his way back to fourth before the lap 17 caution.

Rudolph was making a pass on Jonathon Lesiecki at the time and disputed where race officials were scoring him under the yellow - those same officials then put him to the rear for disobeying race control and he wound up finishing tenth.

Rudolph would rebound in the non-winged 600cc midget feature however, starting on the front row and leading all 25 laps en route to his third Rumble victory in the last three years (after winning the opening night winged feature in 2012 and 2013).

Rudolph also becomes the first driver to ever win in both the winged and non-winged 600cc midget classes.

"Finally, we got this car running well and I think we had a track that worked for us there in the feature," Rudolph said. "We've struggled the last two days with the car bicycling and we've been chasing it, but we've been getting closer and closer and that's as stout as we've been so far in that feature there."

"Tomorrow's a new day though; we'll come back then and see what we can do then."

Veteran John Ivy, a past competitor in the midget, winged outlaw midget and kart classes at the Rumble, was the inaugural David Lesiecki Award winner.

The award is presented in memory of the Lesiecki, a longtime quarter midget race coordinator at the Rumble who died unexpectedly last March at age 47.

The award, voted on by series officials, will be presented annually to the "driver who best exemplifies the spirit and dedication to racing that was (Lesiecki's) trademark."

"John is our all-time feature winner," Rumble Series president Tony Barhorst said, "but this award is for his sportsmanship and willingness to help others. He very much deserves it."

Dustin Heath (Sr. Heavy), Shawn Kluck (Sr. Medium), Brandon Dunn (Sr. Caged), Korbyn Hayslett (Jr. Heavy, Jr. Caged), Zach Axlen (Heavy Clone), Phillip Schneider (Light Clone) and Patrick Clark (Kid) all won go-kart features on the night.

*The finish:*
Justin Peck, Billy Wease, Jim Anderson, Anthony Nocella, David Gough, Cooper Clouse, Bryan Nuckles, Nick Hamilton, Geoff Kaiser, Brian Gerster, Brandon Knupp, Jimmy McCune, Bobby Santos III, Derek Bischak, Joe Liguori, Kyle Hamilton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/peck-rumbles-to-fort-wayne-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kendrick Seals The Deal At Bunbury​*
Jason Kendrick dug deep at Quit Bunbury Speedway on Saturday night to win round eight of the 2014-15 AHG Sprintcar Series after producing a clinical and calculating drive on a demanding track.

The WA champion struggled for much of the show and had to start 11th in the 30-lap feature race, where he shone in the second half to outrace Ryan Farrell and then set sail for home to win from Callum Williamson and Kye Scroop.

Kendrick was quickest in his qualifying group in the afternoon part of the event and then destroyed a front row start in his first heat race after washing up the track too high and slumping to seventh.

He then struggled from the back in his second heat race to finish sixth, missing out on the all-important top-eigjht dash.

This gave the team plenty of time to contemplate an attack and salvage something for the round but deep down the team probably didn't think they would produce such a strong result.

The start of the feature race was aborted when Ryan Lancaster flipped violently down the main straight as the field took the green light.

Only a second later there was an incident in turn two involving Jamie Maiolo, American Sheldon Haudenshild and Shaun Bradford.

A lengthy delay due to Lancaster requiring medical treatment forced an open red light situation that allowed the Haudenschild and Bradford teams to make repairs and return to the battle, albeit from the back of the pack.

Cameron Gessner, who started alongside Farrell on the front row and was running in third, clipped the fence only seven laps in, damaging the right rear tire, putting the No. 41 out of the contest.

On the restart Bradford was also out thanks to a flat right rear tire.

Sean Zemunik, who started eighth, looked very strong in the No. 114 machine in the early session and put a move on Williamson for second on lap 10 but he was not able to make the move stick and eventually lost considerable ground and dropped back through the order.

Farrell skipped away from the bunched up field early on but Kendrick was running a slightly lower line, particularly in turns 1-2 where he made up serious ground and put himself in a spot to challenge for the lead.

After muscling his way inside Farrell as they pair came out of turn four Kendrick got to the lead in the last few laps and then opened up a sizeable lead before Farrell slowed with a blown left rear tire.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/kendrick-seals-the-deal-at-bunbury/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tulsa Shootout Features 880 Entries​*
With the Christmas Eve deadline to pre-enter the 30th annual Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout having come and gone, the list of entries for the indoor Micro Sprint Car event stands at 880 among 488 drivers from 27 states and Canada.

Entries, while paused for now, is expected to grow to nearly 1,000 as teams begin the Move-In process on Tuesday.

Among the entries are 11 past Tulsa Shootout winners.

Blake Hahn leads the Golden Driller count among those entered with five to his credit. Hahn enters the 2015 Tulsa Shootout looking to defend his win in last year's ECOtec Midget feature event. Jerrod Wilson with four wins last saw Victory Lane in 2008 when the Tulsa native stopped "A" Class.

Kevin Swindell earned his first wins at the Tulsa Expo Raceway in Go Karts. Winning in 2001 and 2002, Swindell will look for his seventh career Golden Driller as the four-time Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Champion looks to take on both classes of "A" Class and Outlaw Micros.

Frank Flud put the world on notice in 2014 by charging to a pair of wins. Taking a total of 57 victories throughout the year, Flud will compete in "A" Class Winged and Non Winged, as well as Outlaw and 1,200cc Mini Sprints. Chris Cochran has earned wins in both divisions of "A" Class, winning Non-Wing in 2012 and Winged in 2013. A driver looking for his first win with a Rollcage, Chad Winfrey was the star of the 4-Stroke Quads in 1993 and 1997.

Dalton Seigler in Restricted "A" Class (2011), Caleb Schatz in Armature Quads (2009), Andrew Peters in "A" Class Non-Wing (2006), Andrew Deal in "A" Class (2011), and Alex Panella in Restricted "A" Class (2014) complete the list of Shootout winners already entered.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/tulsa-shootout-features-880-entries/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brandon Knupp Takes Rumble Finale​*
The final day of the Rumble in Fort Wayne had everything a race fan could want: drama, spectacular crashes, a first time winner and a come-from-behind, upset champion.

Brandon Knupp started from the pole of Sunday's matinee National Midget feature and proceeded to cruise away effortlessly from the field, leading all 50 laps to claim his first career Rumble victory in 18 starts.

The breakthrough victory comes after 17 years of trying and a best finish of second in 2003.

"I can't tell you what it means to me and to all these guys that have been a part of this," an emotional Knupp said in victory lane. "Last year we finally got it tuned in to where it would run consistently up front and the stars aligned and we finally got it done."

"The car was great the first half of the race but it started getting tighter and tighter and tighter with about 15 laps to go. I started getting pretty nervous cause I started getting a few shots (to the rear bumper), so I picked the pace up and I guess we started pulling away from them. It was plenty fast enough to run up front tonight and it's just a huge relief for us to finally have this trophy - I've got a special place on my mantle cleared for this one."

While Knupp took the winner's hardware, it was the battle behind him for the Rumble Series championship that had race fans inside Allen County War Memorial Coliseum on their feet.

Justin Peck and Anthony Nocella came into the final feature event tied in points as two of nine drivers who qualified for all three features on the weekend, however both needed to transfer in via the consolation features to have a shot at the $1,000 champion's bonus - thereby starting at the tail of the field.

Two cautions before the halfway point for a spin in turn four and Jim Anderson's flip into the catch fence (he was uninjured) shuffled the deck, but left the co-leaders mired in traffic while Bryan Nuckles quietly creeped his way into the top five.

Peck finally got around Nocella right at the halfway point, and charged to eighth with 10 laps to go, while Nuckles was running fourth. At that stage, the two were tied on points - meaning Peck needed one more spot to clinch the title.

The Monrovia, Ind., driver got the spot he needed inside of five laps to go, passing Rex Norris III for seventh, but coming to the white flag, third-place Kyle Hamilton's brakes - which had been fading over the second half of the race - finally gave up enough to allow Nuckles to seize that all-important third spot, officially deadlocking Nuckles and Peck on points at the checkered flag with 12 apiece.

With the lowest score winning the title and the tiebreaker being the better feature finish on the final day, Nuckles came from third in the title race at the start of the feature to win the inaugural Rumble in Fort Wayne championship and the $1,000 that came along with it - despite Peck's win in the Saturday night feature event.

"When I came off the track they told me we had tied, and then one of my crew guys came running up to me and said we had won it," Nuckles said just moments after learning on pit road that he had won the title. "I can't believe it. I'm just tickled to be here."

"I started 11th, and it's tough coming up through there," Nuckles added of his spectacular run through the field. "Just kept my nose clean, worked real hard, caught some breaks with some guys dropping out and was able to win it. We're just thrilled with all of this."

Peck, now one of the perennial favorites with six top seven finishes in seven career Fort Wayne starts, was gutted at the end result after coming within about a half-mile of banking the champion's trophy.

"The difference tonight was that we got stuck behind someone who kept putting us in the tires," a frustrated Peck said pitside after the race. "My guys gave me a great car. We really had a good piece tonight; in my opinion we had a top three car and maybe could have given Knupp a run for his money, but it just took us too long to get moving forward."

"It's tough to swallow, but they knew we were here this year. I plan on that being the case for a lot more years to come."

Ross Rankine finished second in the feature ahead of Nuckles and Hamilton, with Chris Neuenschwander making up the top five finishers.

Derek Bischak and Peck won their consolation features to make it to the main event. Norris III, Nuckles, Anderson and Hamilton each scored one of the four heat race victories on the afternoon.

Larry Joe Sroufe led the non-winged 600cc dirt midget feature wire-to-wire, despite spinning in turn three during the first caution and nosing a tire. Sroufe was given the point back because the yellow lights were already on when he had his troubles - and he never gave it up again from there.

The win was Sroufe's first in the Coliseum since the 2010 Rumble in Fort Wayne.

"It may have looked like a Sunday afternoon drive, but it didn't feel like it," Sroufe said. "I thought they were right on me, but everybody said I was pulling away so - it was a fun deal."
Mike Fedorcak rolled a strong car to the front but had nothing for Sroufe, settling for second. Erick Rudolph finished third, with Russ Gamester and Clay Sanders rounding out the non-winged top five.

And in the winged 600cc midget feature, Erick Rudolph took a dominant car to the front and proceeded to run away, looking at times like he might lap the entire field en route to his fifth overall victory at the Rumble. A.J. Liesecki came home as the runner-up.

The win was Rudolph's second of the weekend after winning the non-winged 600 event on Saturday night.

"I knew we had a better chance after we missed that pileup at the beginning that took out the top five," Rudolph said. "I think we had one of the best cars here, if not the best, and that's something we're really proud of. Just fortunate for us that the cars fell away - we barely made it through unscathed, but we were able to survive and pick up the win."

Aaron Leffel (Animal, Heavy Honda), Zeb Wise (Heavy 160), Bobby Elliott (Light 160), Chase Burda (Sr. Honda) and Seth Pugh (Jr. Honda) all won quarter midget features to round out the Sunday program.

With the conclusion of the 2014 Rumble in Fort Wayne, focus now turns to the new year, the beginning of the 2015 season and the 2015 Rumble in Fort Wayne. Plans are already being made for the 18th renewal of the indoor classic, with specific dates to be announced.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/brandon-knupp-takes-rumble-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Shifts Focus To Winter Heat Showdown​*
Christopher Bell finished off a 2014 season that included an astounding 27 feature wins in 108 events just 10 days ago in DuQuoin, Ill.

Now, the 20-year-old driver from Norman, Okla., will embark upon an even bigger 2015 season with the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown that kicks off this weekend at Cocopah Speedway near Yuma, Ariz.

Bell will get a healthy jump start on the season with a busy January slate of events that opens with the five-race Winter Heat series at Cocopah Speedway followed up by the Chili Bowl Midget Nationals in Tulsa, Okla., and then a five-race sprint car stint in Australia.

It's a fast-paced racing schedule that the talented racer relishes.

"I wouldn't have it any other way," Bell said. "I want to do 120 races this year if it's possible."

Set to pilot Brandon Berryman's All-Pro Auto Reconditioning No. 31b JR1-chassis at Cocopah's Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, Bell will look to add more notches in the win column, which in 2014 included his first World of Outlaws triumph among three 410 sprint car triumphs in 2014.

"I want to get more sprint car wins this year, that's one thing I want to improve upon," Bell said.

Eight of Bell's 27 wins during the 2014 season came in the sprint car ranks, with four ASCS 360 scores and a non-wing 410 score in addition to his winged 410 triumphs. Bell visited victory lane another 18 times in midget competition and once in a handful of asphalt late model starts.

Twenty-seven triumphs very nearly became 28 in the Dec. 20 Lucas Oil POWRi National Midget Series Battle at the Center. Bell rallied from the 10th starting position and was reeling in the leader in the closing rounds only to get collected in a melee with lapped traffic.

"We drew the pole for the heat, which wasn't good, we couldn't get any passing points," Bell explained of the Battle at the Center. "That put us back a few rows in the Qualifier and we just never really got going, we were only able to get up to third."

Starting outside the fifth row in the main event, Bell wasted little time moving the Keith Kunz No. 71 Toyota-powered Midget through the field. And as the laps clicked off, Bell was up to second and closing in on race-leader Bryan Clauson.

"We were coming, the car was great," Bell says.

It wasn't meant to be though, as a tangle with lapped cars took out both the leaders with less than ten laps to go.

Bell looks to bounce back with a strong Winter Heat aboard Berryman's No. 31b that he drove to a Short Track Nationals triumph in October, his biggest payday to date.

Cocopah Speedway is a place that Bell has been fast at, with a pair of runner-up finishes in ASCS National Tour competition last February. This time, Bell will be looking for the top step of the podium during the five-race Winter Heat series that kicks off this Friday night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/bell-shifts-focus-to-winter-heat-showdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Drivers Arriving In Arizona For Winter Heat​*
Drivers are starting to show up to sunny Southwest Arizona to kick off the 2015 season this weekend.

More than 50 competitors have pre-registered to compete in the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway this Friday and Saturday, which are the first two of five 410ci sprint car events in nine days at the three-eighths-mile oval.

This weekend's races and the doubleheader the following weekend - Jan. 9-10 - pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start. The event on Tuesday, Jan. 6, pays $5,000 to win. Also, there is a points fund for the top five in the standings following the five races.

"Anticipation for the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown has been building for months," Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said. "The event is finally here. Drivers are beginning to roll into town and the weather is sunny, so the excitement level is very high."

NASCAR drivers Kasey Kahne and Kyle Larson are both set to tackle the event as well as nine drivers who are competing with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series.

Drivers from across the country have pre-registered as 19 states will be represented from coast to coast. Additionally, a couple of Canadian competitors have turned in entry forms.

"Not only is there a good number of drivers committed to the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, the quality of drivers committed is outstanding,"

Burgess said. "Any time you can have Kasey Kahne, Kyle Larson, Steve Kinser, Joey Saldana, Danny Lasoski, Paul McMahan and all of the elite drivers who are on the entry list it makes for a great show."

The pit gate is scheduled to open at 11 a.m. each day with the main gates opening at 2 p.m. Hot laps will get underway at approximately 6 p.m. and Opening Ceremonies is slated for 7 p.m.

Order Pay-Per-View coverage of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown for just $27.95 a night by visiting SPEEDSPORT.TV!

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../drivers-arriving-in-arizona-for-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Texas & Oklahoma Late Model Tour Created​*
After struggling with car counts and declining purses the past couple of years, the late model scene in the North Texas/Southern Oklahoma region is making a comeback as a two track series for late models has been announced for the upcoming race season.

The new East Texas Speedway in Petty, Texas, and Southern Oklahoma Speedway in Ardmore, Okla., will both be hosting the late models at least twice a month this upcoming season. The new program has been put together by Texas late model racer Nate Jantz. Each race will pay $750 to win and $150 to start.

"At the end of the 2014 late model season, Devils Bowl Speedway (Mesquite, Texas) announced they would be no longer run late models in 2015, ending a decade of weekly racing for the division," said Jantz. "With things not looking good for late model teams in our area, I began discussions with area racers and track promoters. After several months of discussions, we came up with a 16-race series and will allow crate, spec and open engine rules to compete on hard tires with provisions made for weight and spoiler size to keep racing competitive amongst all engine types."

Eight events are scheduled for both East Texas Speedway and Southern Oklahoma Speedway, all on Saturday nights except for the season finales at each track in September and October. Contingencies and a point fund are also in the works as an added bonus to all late model teams who support the two track series.

"A lot of thanks to John and Nicky Webb (Southern Oklahoma Speedway) and Ray Griffis (East Texas Speedway) for taking a chance and making this deal possible. Without them working together and their support, we wouldn't have this opportunity," said Jantz.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/texas-oklahoma-late-model-tour-announced/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Ready To Set The 'Pace'​*
Kevin Swindell will be busy this weekend tackling a handful of classes during the 30th annual Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout.

Swindell is driving a Pace Chassis house car during the premier micro sprint event at the River Spirit Expo Center in Tulsa, Okla., Wednesday through Saturday.

"I've had fun doing the Tulsa Shootout the last couple of years I've been," he said. "I enjoy it. Honestly, with the year I've had I'm excited to get out and do some real racing and enjoy myself."

Swindell will compete in the outlaw winged, outlaw nonwing, "A" class winged and "A" class nonwing classes on the quarter-mile bullring.

"The goal is to win every race, but it's also about having fun," he said. "It's easy to get caught up in the competitiveness of racing so when you can go race for fun it's a good thing."

Swindell has won a Golden Driller twice at the Tulsa Shootout. He was victorious in the Jr. 1 Light class in 2001 and in the Jr. 2 class in 2002.

The Tulsa Shootout also provides Swindell extra laps on the same track that will be used for the Chili Bowl approximately two weeks following the Shootout.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/swindell-ready-to-set-the-pace/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Is A Winter Heat Road Warrior​*
When Ryan Smith plugged in the coordinates to Cocopah Speedway, his GPS system winced.

Smith, who hails from Kunkletown, Pa., and is a part of the famed Pennsylvania Posse, is in the process of traveling across the country to compete in the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown this weekend.

"It said it will take one day and 13 hours of driving," he said. "It's about 2,500 miles. I've had people ask me why I'd want to go across the country to go racing. It's January. It's snowing at home. Let's go racing."

The 410ci sprint car event, which is slated to feature approximately 50 elite competitors, kicks off this Friday and Saturday at the 3/8-mile oval in Southwest Arizona. It also includes races on Tuesday, Jan. 6, and Friday and Saturday, Jan. 9-10. The four weekend races pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start with the midweek show paying $5,000 to win. There is also a points fund for the top five in the standings following the five races.

"My goal is to make three-quarters of the shows," he said. "That'd be a good week. It's going to be tough. There's a lot of good cars and good competition. 
You have to have a little luck on your side, too. I have a lot of support from Pennsylvania, including Bob Miller from Grandview Speedway, so hopefully we have a strong showing."

In addition to hitting the major events in Central Pennsylvania, Smith said he is aiming to travel more in 2015 starting with the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

"I'd like to get to some new tracks this year and try some things," he said. "We ended the season pretty good and started getting going in October. This race track suits my driving style. You only live once and I've got the crew to go and the resources to do it so we decided to go for it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/smith-is-a-winter-heat-road-warrior/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints To Visit Selinsgrove Twice​*
The Renegade Sprints will tackle legendary Selinsgrove (Pa.) Speedway twice during the 2015 season.

The big track will host the 410ci sprint car series on Sunday, May 24, for the fourth annual Ray Tilley Classic and on Saturday, Sept. 19, during the $10,000-to-win Jim Nace Memorial 33rd annual National Open.

"We've been hearing a lot of positive feedback about the Renegade Sprints," Selinsgrove Speedway Track Announcer and Publicity Director Steve Inch said. "It has been gaining a lot of traction. We've talked to a lot of people in Pennsylvania. (Renegade Sprints President) Shane Helms has a great reputation. We're really excited to work with him and his group in this inaugural season for the Renegade Sprints."

The marquee events are two of the biggest held at Selinsgrove Speedway, which has been open since 1946.

"Ray Tilley is the all-time feature winner at Selinsgrove," Inch said. "We established that race the year after he passed away. We thought that'd be a good event to put the Renegade Sprints on.

"We're hoping the Jim Nace Memorial 33rd annual National Open can become one of the crown jewel events of the Renegade Sprints. It is one of the speedway's biggest races. We're excited to be able to sanction the National Open again for the first time since 1990. I think that will be a real positive addition for this year's race."

Helms, who is finalizing the 2015 Renegade Sprints schedule, said he's excited for the series to add the memorial races.

"Selinsgrove Speedway has a great tradition and history," he added. "It's a big deal for the Renegade Sprints to be a part of that. We are more than thrilled to have Selinsgrove Speedway on the schedule next year.

"I also want to thank Matt Miley at Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway, who has been a tremendous supporter of the Renegade Sprints. Matt gave up one of his dates so that we could make everything work and I think that speaks volumes about his character."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../renegade-sprints-to-visit-selinsgrove-twice/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hafertepe Kicks Off 2015 At Winter Heat​*
The offseason has been a quick turnaround for Sam Hafertepe Jr.
He had approximately a month and a half to wrap up his 2014 campaign and prepare for the 2015 season, which begins this Friday and Saturday at Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz., for the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

"It's been a lot of work trying to get right back out there," he said. "It's kind of overwhelming if you're trying to figure out some new stuff with your cars. The moment you get the cars torn down you're putting them right back together."

Hafertepe Jr. ended the 2014 season at Cocopah Speedway in the middle of November, when he wrapped up a fifth-place finish in the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour championship standings. He will return to the 3/8-mile oval this weekend for the first two of five Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown races during a nine-day period.

"We definitely want to win and run good, but we've got some things we're testing," he said. "We've done a few things different to the cars this year. The biggest thing for us is we know we have a good package. We're trying to tweak here and there, try a few things to help us throughout the night. We're doing some minor things to make some improvements."

Hafertepe Jr. said he isn't going to stray far from his base package and that his goal is to finish in the top 10 every night at the event, which pays $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start during the four weekend races and $5,000 to win on Jan. 6.

"If we can do that it means we're really consistent and some of the things we're trying are good," he said. "If we can get in there and run consistent, I think that'll be a good trip down. There will be a lot of good cars as well. It will be the best of the best. I want to get down there and run in the top 10 every night and see if we can't contend for some wins."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/hafertepe-kicks-off-2015-at-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Nightly Rosters Released​*
The nightly breakdown of Qualifying Nights for the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals, happening Jan. 13-17, 2015 at the River Spirit Expo Center, has been released.

As high as 321, one team has unfortunately had to drop, bringing the field to 318 entries. A preliminary look, the list will change almost daily before the Chili Bowl commences.

Tuesday's Warren CAT Qualifying Night features several big names, including fan favorite Kyle Larson, Brad Loyet, Zach Daum, Battle at the Center winner Joey Saldana and multi-time USAC champion Levi Jones.

Multi-time Chili Bowl champion Sammy Swindell leads the list of drivers for Wednesday's River Spirit Qualifying Night. He'll be joined by drivers like AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series champion Brady Bacon, Honda USAC National Dirt Midget Series champion Rico Abreu and USAC Triple Crown winner J.J. Yeley.

Thursday's J.C.T Qualifying Night will see drivers like four-time Chili Bowl winner Kevin Swindell, Christopher Bell, Jerry ***** Jr., Ricky Stenhouse Jr. and former Chili Bowl winner Tracy Hines battling for a spot in Saturday's Chili Bowl 50-lap feature.

Lastly, defending Chili Bowl winner Bryan Clauson leads the list of competitors for Friday's Vacuworx Qualifying Night. Joining him will be Dave Darland, Chad Boat, Daryn Pittman, and former Chili Bowl winners Tim McCreadie and Damion Gardner.

Below is the complete breakdown for each night of Chili Bowl qualifying.

Tuesday Warren CAT Qualifying Night: Joey Moughan, Glenn Styres, Don O'Keefe Jr., Tyler Brehm, Cole Custer, Brad Loyet, Bobby Brewer, Terry Nichols, Paul White, Mike Wheeler, Ryan Wall, Steve Davis, Nathan Benson, Jeb Sessums, Jake Neuman, Caleb Armstrong, Ryan Greth, Shawn Petersen, Colten Cottle, Zach Daum, Shannon McQueen, Chance Morton, Shawn Jackson, Robby Parish, Pat Schudy, Wade Seiler, Gage Walker, Jonathan Beason, Kyle Clark, Doug McCune, Andrew Felker, Chett Gehrke, Chris Stockham, Bryan Severs, Jock Thacker, Steve Schaberg, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Brandon Matus, Blake Edwards, Dominic Scelzi, Travis Scott, Tony Bruce Jr., Steven Drevicki, Nick O'Neal, Robert Ballou, Harlan Hulsey, Joey Saldana, David Stephenson, David Prickett, Jimmy Light, Landon Simon, Dustin Golobic, Alex Bright, Kyle Keeler, Garrett Aitken, Chase Briscoe, Billy Wease, Michael Faccinto, Matt Sherrell, Frank Flud, Spencer Bayston, Aaron Dromgoole, Taylor Forbes, James Miller, R.J. Johnson, Isaac Chapple, Jerry McGehee, Tony Everhart, Levi Jones, Lance Bennett, Michael Pickens, Tyler Edwards, Kyle Larson, Lee Dauks, Adam Pearson, Nick Wean, Jacob Patton, Josh Hawkins, Ryan Beechler, Jonathan Halford, David Camfield, Brian McClelland, Terry Babb, Mickey Walker, Brenden Bright, Dustin Morgan, Darren Kingston.

Wednesday River Spirit Qualifying Night: Gary Taylor, Sammy Swindell, J.J. Yeley, Tony Roney, Kyle Jones, Charlie McDonald, Chadd Howell, Chad Frewaldt, Josh Lakatos, Ty Hulsey, Andee Beierle, Tom Everhart, Amber Balcaen, Austin Brown, Claud Estes III, Robert Black, Kevin Ramey, Tanner Berryhill, Kory Schudy, Alex Sewell, Harli White, Kade Morton, Brody Roa, Parker Price-Miller, Dalton Camfield, Dustin Hapka, Brady Bacon, Chris Sheil, John Ricketts, David McIntosh, Jody Rosenboom, Tim Siner, Brandon Waelti, David Camfield Jr., Alex DeCamp, Chase Johnson, Payton Pierce, Jonathan Cornell, Landon Hurst, Jimmy Harris, Dylan Petersen, Cale Thomas, Cameron Hagin, Tyler Robbins, Nate Wait, Zach Hampton, Tim Kent, Justin Grant, Logan Arnold, Don Droud Jr., Philip Dietz, Daniel Adler, Michael Curtis, Colby Copeland, Matt Harms, Nick Knepper, Isaac Schreurs, Jacob Davis, Taylor Simas, Chris Windom, Shane Cockrum, Matt Land, Jake Swanson, Kevin Olson, Tyler Courtney, Trey Marcham, Travis Berryhill, John Klabunde, Eric Johnson, Matt Johnson, Jace Vander Weerd, Chad Wheeler, Jeff Stasa, Tyler Thomas, Rico Abreu, Jake Blackhurst, Chase Allen.

Thursday J.C.T. Qualifying Night: Kip Hughes, Billy Melton, Kenny Wallace, Ryan Bernal, Robert Harr, Ryan Leavitt, Seth Motsinger, Chris Andrews, Chad Dyer, Jerry ***** Jr., Danny Smith, Barry Lamb, James Edens, P.J. Gargiulo, Justin Peck, Tom Harris, David Gough, Ryan Foster, Michelle Decker, Scott Crystal, Blake Hahn, Randi Pankratz, Richard Vander Weerd, Justin Melton, Josh Baughman, Steve Newman, Donovan Peterson, Austin Archdale, Jay Mounce, Eric Fenton, Harley Hollan, Paul Nienhiser, Andrew Deal, Ricky Stenhouse Jr., Michael Koontz, Duke Nalon III, Cole Wood, Patrick Stasa, Matt Streeter, Chad Wilson, Justin Dickerson, Mike Goodman, Tracy Hines, Steve Buckwalter, Matt Juhl, Shane Golobic, Kyle O'Gara, Christian Kinnison, James Burke, Davey Ray, Cody Ledger, Seth Bergman, Kevin Swindell, C.J. Johnson, Johnny Herrera, Danny Stratton, Jake Hagopian, Steven Shebester, Nick Drake, Mark Chisholm, Chad Boespflug, Kevin Studley, A.J. Fike, Christopher Bell, Robert Bell, Ricky Shelton, Jason McDougal, David Gravel, Thomas Meseraull, Katlynn Leer, Tommy Kunsman, Heath Duinkerken, Danny Smith, Coby Hughes, Tyler Nelson, Kevin Bayer, Cody Brewer, Chuck McGillivary.

Friday Vacuworx Qualifying Night: Johnny Murdock, Justin Hendricks, Stevie Sussex III, A.J. Burns, Stu Snyder, Shane Cottle, Raven Culp, Mike Fulper, Tim Barber, Tim Crawley, Rik Forbes, Tyson Hall, Pat McVicker, Anton Julian, Austin Liggett, Sean Dodenhoff, George White, Floyd Alvis, Gavin Harlien, Matt Westfall, Danny Burke, Chad Boat, Casey Shuman, Alex Schutte, Ryan Ellis, Dave Darland, Tadd Holliman, Shon Deskins, Daryn Pittman, Cory Kruseman, John Heydenreich, Rick Shuman, Hannah Adair, Glenn Bratti, Curt Michael, David Budres, David Wheeler, Danny Jennings, Hunter Schuerenberg, Jason Johnson, Austin Prock, Tim McCreadie, Mike Spencer, Aaron Schuck, Jack Hawley, Daniel Robinson, Matt Mitchell, Rusty Dukes, Bryan Clauson, Tanner Thorson, Kevin Thomas Jr., Ronnie Gardner, Jeromy Hefler, Damion Gardner, Jamie Speers, Kenny Bowers, Mike Hess, Shane Weeks, Shane Hollingsworth, Nick Bailey, Jim Radney, Jarid Blondel, Dillon Welch, Mitchell Frewaldt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-midgets/chili-bowl-nightly-rosters-released/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Veal Dominates Premier Sprint Show​*
Australia - Jamie Veal remains unbeaten since the start of the 2014/15 season at Premier Speedway after winning round five of the ENZED World Series Sprintcars, while South Australia's Luke Dillon claimed the Speedweek title.

Dillon sealed his second Revolution Racegear Quicktime of the week to beat a 54 car field with a 10.901 while Veal timed in fourth, however it was American Kyle Hirst who was leading the series after the two rounds of heats.

In a script written perfectly for a nail biting finish, the Race Safety Equipment Top 8 Shootout featured the top six drivers in overall series points, as well reigning World Series Champion, Steven Lines, and Jamie Veal, who entered the event with seven wins from 12 starts in the 2014/15 season.

It was Dave Murcott who stole the shootout however, with Veal just 61 thousandths of a second behind, with Dillon and Lines rounding out the four, and consequently the first two rows of the A-Main. The feature event was a cracker that shuffled the first four rows in the opening laps, until Brad Keller took an unceremonious roll along the front straight to end his night.

With the field reassembled, the No. 17 Milwaukee/Monte Motorsport entry of Hirst restarted from fourth and only needed to keep his position to clinch the Speedweek title and the $10,000 bonus in the process. But a turn two mistake forced him into the wall on his own, leaving him to skid down the back straight with a destroyed front end, and heartbreakingly into the infield, sacrificing the Speedweek payday.

The ball was now in Dillon's hands as the next contestant to best positioned for the Speedweek win, and as Veal dominated the restarts after crashes from Nick Lacey and Ryan Jones, Dillon was left to play it safe and hold his fifth spot to claim the prize. Veal went on to win in dominant fashion over Lines, Murcott and Brooke Tatnell, and Dillon holding on to fifth over James McFadden.

"I was a bit nervous out there to be honest," Veal said in victory lane. "It was just so fast, but I just tried to keep a level head and get the job done and now we can call that the eighth win of the season from thirteen starts."

Dillon attributed his Speedweek win to just plain old consistency, taking the prize without a round win, but finishing in the top six for all five nights.

"We put the car on pole a few times over the week from timing well and being patient in the heats, but this $10k will go towards the $100k that we spent getting ready for this week," Dillon said.

*The finish:*
Jamie Veal, Steven Lines, David Murcott, Brooke Tatnell, Luke Dillon, James McFadden, Danny Holtgraver, Dylan Jenkin, Darren Mollenoyux, Matt Egel, Darren Jensen, John Vogels, Mike House, Chad Ely, Brent Aprile, Nick Lacey, Ryan Jones, Kyle Hirst, Bradley Keller, Scott Bogucki.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/veal-dominates-premier-sprint-show/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Attica To Host Five Renegade Sprints Races​*
Attica Raceway Park has aligned with the Renegade Sprints sprint-car series for the 2015 season. The Renegade Sprints will compete at the third-mile oval in Attica on April 3-4, June 19 and Sept. 4-5.

"We've been taking our time seeing how things played out," Attica Raceway Park General Manager Rex LeJeune said. "Due to recent events in the last week or so and getting word from a lot of the drivers that they wouldn't be coming to Attica for a lot of races, it'll be in the best interest of our fans to go in a different direction."

Easter Weekend will showcase the April 3-4 races known as the Spring Nationals.

"We're looking forward to a good relationship with the Renegade Sprints and bringing the best races we can to our race track," Attica Raceway Park Promoter John Bores said. "We're looking for a good 2015 as we kick off the season with two big days of our Spring Nationals."

June 19 was the slated Ohio Speedweek date and the Sept. 4-5 events are on Labor Day Weekend.

"From what we were reading and hearing they had a good turnout and the fans enjoyed the shows," LeJeune said of the Renegade Sprints events in 2014. "They did some creative things with the fans and the teams. The nucleus of drivers have been around our area for a long time and we want them to be a part of our race track."

Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms added that Attica Raceway Park is a boost for the series.

"They are huge in Ohio," he said. "It's sprint car country. Tracks were threatened to lose their Speedweek dates if they signed with the Renegade Sprints. I'm glad Attica came on board."

With the addition of Attica Raceway Park to Millstream Speedway, Atomic Speedway, Hilltop Speedway and Wayne County Speedway, the Renegade Sprints are in shape to put together a Speedweek.

"If Sharon Speedway, Fremont Speedway, Limaland Motorsports Park, Waynesfield Raceway Park or Eldora Speedway want to reach out then we'd be glad to talk," Helms said. "It is time to get Ohio on the same page. We're extending an offer to those tracks. Ohio deserves a Speedweek where everybody can come."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/attica-to-host-five-renegade-sprints-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Midget Season Features 39 Races​*
The POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series has scheduled 39 events for the 2015 season, which will include fan favorites such as the Turnpike Challenge at Port City Raceway, The Thiel Memorial and Pepsi Nationals at Angell Park Speedway, and the $20,000-to-win Great Clips Jason Leffler Memorial at Wayne County Speedway.

The series will also make its debut at Fairbury Speedway in 2015, a track POWRi was originally scheduled to debut at in 2014, but inclement weather forced the cancellation of the event.

The 2015 season begins at Port City Raceway on March 20 and will conclude at Wayne County Speedway on Oct. 23 for the Jason Leffler Memorial.

The event, a $20,000-to-win event sponsored by Great Clips, will be the largest-paying midget race in 2015. All proceeds will go to the Charlie Dean Leffler Discretionary Fund.

The Leffler Memorial was organized by Wayne County Speedway owner Doug Stringer in 2012 to honor his long-time friend who died in a sprint car crash on June 12, 2013. Leffler was 37 and is survived by his five-year old son, Charlie Dean.

Previous winners of the event include 2013 and 2014 POWRi Lucas Oil Nat'l Midget Series Champion Zach Daum (2013), and 2013 World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series Champion Daryn Pittman (2014).

Returning for the first time since 2008, the series will run the two-day Iron Man 55 at I-55 Raceway in conjunction with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series. During the two day Missouri Mid-State Midget Nationals, POWRi will visit the title sponsor-owned, Lucas Oil Speedway on May 2, the second and final night of the Missouri Mid-State Midget Nationals.

POWRi's world championship began in New Zealand and continues in Australia later in January. After a short break, the championship renews in the United States on May 23 at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis. for the two-day Thiel Memorial and will conclude on June 7 at Belle-Clair Speedway.

Illinois Speed Week includes Quincy Raceway on June 4, Jacksonville Speedway on June 5, Macon Speedway on June 6, and closes at Belle-Clair Speedway on June 7 alongside the world championship.

*2015 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series Schedule​*
March 20 - Port City Raceway - Tulsa, Okla.
March 21 - Port City Raceway - Tulsa, Okla.
April 10 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
April 24 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
April 25 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
May 1 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo.
May 2 - Lucas Oil Speedway -Wheatland, Mo.
May 8 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
May 9 - St. Francis County Raceway - Farmington, Mo.
May 15 - Fayette County Speedway - Brownstown, Ill.
May 16 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
May 23 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
May 24 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 4 - Quincy Speedway - Quincy, Ill.
June 5 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
June 6 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
June 7 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
July 3 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
July 4 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
July 5 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 11 - Fairbury Speedway - Fairbury, Ill.
July 12 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Aug. 1 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Aug. 2 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Aug. 7 - I-55 Raceway - Pevely, Mo.
Aug. 8 - I-55 Raceway - Pevely, Mo.
Aug. 21 - Lincoln Speedway - Lincoln, Ill.
Aug. 22 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
Aug. 29 - LaSalle Speedway - LaSalle, Ill.
Sept. 11 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
Sept. 12 - Spoon River Speedway - Canton, Ill.
Sept. 26 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Oct. 2 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Oct. 3 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Oct. 9 - Lincoln Speedway - Lincoln, Ill.
Oct. 10 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
Oct. 23 - Wayne County Speedway (Jason Leffler Memorial) - Wayne City, Ill.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/powri-midget-season-features-39-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Of The Wing Heading To Northwest​*
The King of the Wing Sprint Car Series will expand to the Northwest region in 2015.

The Northwest has a well-established base of sprint cars and fans with the Northwest Sprintcar Racing ***'n in Washington, Oregon, Idaho and British Columbia. The first Northwest race will be July 30 at Meridian (Idaho) Speedway.

"We worked hard with Davey (Hamilton, King of the Wing promoter) to make this race a reality at Meridian Speedway," said Meridian Speedway Managing Partner Adam Nelson. "Our fans are avid supporters of winged sprint car racing and we are confident that they will support a Thursday night show."

Meridian Speedway roots run deep in open whe el racing dating back to its first season in 1951.

"I could not be happier to bring this series to Meridian Speedway, this track not only has a rich history with winged sprint cars, it is my hometown track and very special to my family," said Hamilton.

In a first for the series, Evergreen Speedway in Monroe, Wash., will host two races on two different tracks. on Aug. 1 drivers will compete on the three-eighths-mile track, and Aug. 2 competitors will move up to the larger five-eighths-mile track.

"Evergreen's two different tracks at the same facility will give our drivers and teams a unique racing experience," said Hamilton.

Saturday night's event will feature the Rory Price Memorial Race. Rory Price made a huge impact on so many lives in his native western Washington home, as well as the entire length of the west coast.

Price started out in go-karts moving to mini-sprints, midgets and sprint cars. He started racing professionally at age 16 and could be found in most any type of open wheeled car on dirt or asphalt. Price died of injuries in a testing accide nt on March 31, 2006.

"We are ecstatic that the King of the Wing Sprint Car Series will be running the Rory Price Memorial," said Doug Hobbs, president of Evergreen Speedway. "The two day King of the Wing event will feature one ofthe largest purses for sprint cars on the west coast."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/king-of-the-wing-heading-to-northwest/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Trenton Indoor Entries Surpass 180​*
Three-quarter midget driver Anthony Sesely has had the last weekend in January circled on his racing calendar - in red - ever since Jan. 25, 2014.

That's the night Sesely, of Matawan. N.J., shocked the racing world by winning his third straight indoor three-quarter race in Atlantic City's Boardwalk Hall, and sweeping last year's NAPA Know How weekend.

"It's hard enough to win one of these things," an exhausted Sesely said in the winner's circle that night. "Three is amazing."

Four will be improbable even for Sesely, as 84 determined three-quarter midget teams have already entered the 13th annual NAPA Know How Atlantic City Indoor Race Weekend on Jan. 30-31.

Erick Rudolph of Ransomville, N.Y., Ted Christopher of Plainville, Conn., and Andy Jankowiak of Buffalo N.Y., winners in December inside Trenton's Sun National Bank Center, are likely contenders to derail Sesely's quest.

Christopher is a four time Atlantic City Indoor feature race winner and Rudolph has won twice in Boardwalk Hall.

The indoor events are produced and promoted by Len Sammons Motorsports Productions, whose success in promoting indoor races in Atlantic City, N.J. annually, has created intense interest in this phase of the sport.

Other top three-quarter midget entrants include Jimmy Blewett of Howell, N.J., NEMA champion Randy Cabral of Plymouth, Mass., Can-Am three-quarter midget champion Mack DeMan of Mississauga, Ontario, and Ryan Flores of Davidson, N.C., who was a competitive runner-up in Trenton in December.

The Joey Logano NASCAR Sprint Cup Series crew member, formerly a New Jersey resident, was making his debut in three-quarter midget racing in a brand new Lafler built car.

The climactic race is the NAPA Know How Atlantic City TQ Midget feature on Saturday night which is run, over a 40-lap distance and known as the Gambler's Classic.

On Friday, the three-quarter midgets will race in a complete program while two support classes, the Lentini Auto Salvage Slingshots and Champ Karts, will complete their qualifying events in preparation for Saturday's features.

Slingshot favorites include Matt Carman of Three Bridges, N.J., John Gilroy of Stroudsburg, Pa., Trenton Slingshot feature winner Gary Hieber of Langhorne, Pa. Joe Cata of Goshen, N.Y., brothers Jimmy and Dan Spellmon of Butler, N.J., and Ricky Yetter of Easton, Pa. A total of 48 entries are ready to hit the concrete.

Champ Karts, fifty-one in number and counting will be headed by recent indoor race winners Anthony Colandro and Trenton winners Chris Daley of Pleasant Valley, N.Y., and Justin Gumley of Howell, N.J.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/trenton-indoor-entries-surpass-180/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scelzi Brothers Lead Shootout Drills​*
The stage is nearly set at the 30th annual Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout with 211 events in the books, leaving 39 to be contested during Saturday's run to the coveted Golden Driller.

Rolling into B-Features at the close of Friday's racing program, lock-in drivers for each of the eight classes have been confirmed with two families taking the lead into Saturday's feature events.

Representing California, Dominic and Giovanni Scelzi have earned the pole in two classes with Oklahoma's Trey and Josh Marcham sharing the front row in Outlaw Non-Wing. For older brother Trey, Outlaw Non-Wing is one of three Feature events the Oklahoma City native has qualified for with "A" Class Wing and Non-Wing Features included.

One of three drivers qualifying for three of Saturday's A-Features, Trey joins Frank Flud and Jonathan Beason. Two-time Shootout winner in 2014, Frank Flud has made the call in both divisions of "A" Class as well as the 1,200cc Mini Sprints. Jonathan Beason, who topped Restricted in 2001, joins the lineup in both classes of Outlaw as well as "A" Class Winged.

Of the 111 drivers that have locked themselves into Saturday's A-Feature lineup, 15 have already earned victory inside the River Spirit Expo Center.

Blake Hahn and Kevin Bayer lead the driller count with five each.

Brock Lemley, Chris Andrews, Chris Cochran, and Frank Flud have each earned two Shootout wins with the list rounding out with Alex Panella , Brian McClelland , Chance Morton , Grady Chandler , Jonathan Beason , Michael Faccinto , Mitch Faccinto , Ronnie James and Steven Shebester.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/scelzi-brothers-lead-shootout-drills/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Kicks Off Winter Heat In Style​*
The opening night of the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown lived up to its hype.

Paul McMahan bested a stout field of top-notch sprint car drivers from across the country on Friday night at Cocopah Speedway to score the $12,000-to-win prize. He also leads the points standings following the first of five nights during a nine-day period at the 3/8-mile oval.

"The race track was great," McMahan said. "This was the first time I've ever been here. It kind of moves around all night long. It's a great place, great facility, great event. Any time you can win it builds momentum. To win the first night out of 2015 with a brand new, experimental race car is phenomenal.

We're really looking forward to the rest of the week and the rest of the year."

Night two of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown is Saturday with hot laps scheduled for 6 p.m. local time and Opening Ceremonies at 7 p.m.

McMahan was a front runner from the start of hot laps. He set the quickest time during warmups and then charged from sixth to win his heat race, which made him the high-points earner.

That lined him up on the outside of the third row for a qualifier.

McMahan charged to a runner-up result, giving him a clear advantage in overall points and the pole position for the 30-lap feature.

However, Aaron Reutzel, who was making his 410ci sprint car debut, powered to the lead at the start of the main event.

The first caution of the race came on the second lap when Dale Blaney spun in turn three, where Willie Croft and David Gravel also came to a stop.

Since a full lap wasn't completed following Danny Lasoski's power move from fourth to second place prior to the caution, McMahan and Joey Saldana moved back in front of Lasoski.

"I actually got very fortunate because I tried the top early and Danny Lasoski actually got by me on the bottom and the yellow came out so I got my spot back," McMahan said. "After that I never wanted to move back off the bottom."

Reutzel maintained the lead on the restart, but he brought out a caution of his own one lap later when it appeared that he made contact with the backstretch wall and cut down a tire.

That gave McMahan the lead, which he never relinquished.

Saldana made a bid for the lead in traffic one third of the way through the race, but a red flag because of Christopher Bell and Reece Goetz flipping in turn three gave McMahan a clean track for the restart.

He caught traffic for the final time with 11 laps remaining, but wasn't slowed as he methodically lapped up to 10th place.

"The guy ran third in the Outlaw points and he's been with his crew chief for two years so they're gonna be good," Saldana said after finishing second. "If you're going to beat him you've got to be better and I just wasn't good enough to beat him. It was a very good, solid night for Rudeen Racing and I'll take it."

Lasoski maintained a podium position for most of the feature en route to a third-place finish.

"What a phenomenal event," he said. "The race track, what more could you ask for? All we ask for is a top and a bottom and let the middle slick off, let the drivers and mechanics do their job and they did it tonight."

Stevie Smith placed fourth and Roger Crockett rounded out the top five. Brian Brown advanced from 13th to sixth, Freddie Rahmer ended seventh, Seth Bergman eighth, Henry Van Dam ninth and NASCAR star Kasey Kahne capped the top 10.

Fellow NASCAR sensation Kyle Larson, who won the B Main, had climbed into seventh place before engine issues forced him into the infield with 10 laps remaining.

Saldana, Crockett, McMahan and Craig Dollansky each won a heat race with Kahne, Blaney, Reutzel and Sam Hafertepe Jr. claiming qualifiers.

*Winter Heat Showdown, Cocopah Speedway, Somerton, Ariz., Jan. 2, 2015​*
*First Heat (8 laps):* Joey Saldana, Freddie Rahmer, Aaron Reutzel, David Gravel, Kraig Kinser, Dale Blaney, Reece Goetz, Dusty Zomer, Logan Schuchart.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* Roger Crockett, Seth Bergman, Logan Forler, Wayne Johnson, Skylar Gee, Kyle Larson, Jacob Allen, Matt Jensen, Mason Moore.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Paul McMahan, Dakota Hendrickson, Henry Van Dam, Steve Kinser, Brian Brown, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Josh Hodges, Bud Walberg.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* Craig Dollansky, Stevie Smith, Willie Croft, Danny Lasoski, Kasey Kahne, Christopher Bell, Ryan Smith, D.J. Netto.

*First Qualifier (10 laps):* Kahne, McMahan, S. Smith, Larson, Croft, Schuchart, Johnson, Gee, Hodges.

*Second Qualifier (10 laps):* Blaney, Brown, Saldana, Gravel, Hendrickson, Allen, Bergman, Moore, Jensen.

*Third Qualifier (10 laps):* Reutzel, Lasoski, Bell, Dollansky, Goetz, Crockett, Zomer, Walberg.

*Fourth Qualifier (10 laps):* Hafertepe, K. Kinser, S. Kinser, Rahmer, Van Dam, Netto, Forler, R. Smith.

*B Main (15 laps):* Larson, S. Kinser, Bell, Hafertepe, Johnson, Croft, Goetz, Schuchart, Zomer, Forler, Moore, Netto, Allen, Gee, R. Smith, Walberg, Hodges, Jensen.

*Feature (30 laps):* McMahan, Saldana, Lasoski, Smith, Crockett, Brown, Rahmer, Bergman, Van Dam, Kahne, Hafertepe, Schuchart, Croft, Hendrickson, Larson, Reutzel, Goetz, Bell, Johnson, Dollansky, K. Kinser, S. Kinser, Gravel, Blaney.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/mcmahan-kicks-off-winter-heat-in-style/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Reveals 27-Race Micro Series Slate​*
The POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series is scheduled to compete in 27 events in 2015.

The 2015 season starts off at Belle-Clair Speedway on April 10 and will conclude at Jacksonville Speedway on Oct. 10. The schedule includes the four-event POWRi Illinois SPEED Week as well as a visit to Fayette County Speedway on May 15, Wayne County Speedway on June 12 and Southern Illinois Raceway on June 13.

Three days of racing in a row will be specifically devoted to the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series starting at Wayne County Speedway for the second annual Cornhusker Nationals presented by Great Clips Racing for $5000-to-win on Friday, June 12. Saturday, June 13 will be at Southern Illinois Raceway and Belle-Clair Speedway on Sunday, June 14.

POWRi Illinois SPEED Week will again be included within the season championship and will run in conjunction with the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series. The four-day event will commence on June 4th at Quincy Speedway, followed by events at Jacksonville Speedway on June 5th, and Macon Speedway on June 6th. The finale of POWRi Illinois SPEED Week will take place at Belle-Clair Speedway on June 7th.

With nine events scheduled, Belle-Clair Speedway will be the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro's most visited track. Macon Speedway and Jacksonville Speedway will also be frequently visited as six events and four events are scheduled at each, respectively. Two of the six Macon Speedway events will be held July 3-4.

Twenty-two events are scheduled alongside the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series. One event at Wayne County Speedway, one event at Southern Illinois Raceway and one event at Belle-Clair Speedway will feature only the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series.

*2015 POWRi Speedway Motorsports 600cc Outlaw Micro Series Schedule​*
April 10 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
April 24 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
April 25 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
May 8 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
May 9 - St. Francis County Raceway - Farmington, Mo.
May 15 - Fayette County Speedway - Brownstown, Ill.
May 16 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
June 4 - Quincy Speedway - Quincy, Ill.
June 5 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
June 6 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
June 7 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
June 12 - Wayne County Speedway - Wayne City, Ill.
June 13 - Southern Illinois Raceway - Marion, Ill.
June 14 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
July 3-4 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
July 12 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Aug. 2 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Aug. 21 - Lincoln Speedway - Lincoln, Ill.
Aug. 22 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
Sept. 4 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Sept. 5 - TBA - TBA
Sept. 11 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
Oct. 2-3 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Oct. 10 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/powri-reveals-27-race-micro-series-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saturday Night's Alright For Faccinto​*
The 30th Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout closed out with a bang as Michael Faccinto raced to his second Shootout victory in three years on Saturday.

Evening his win total in the Outlaw divisions, the 2013 Non-Wing Champion gave chase at the start as four-time Tulsa Shootout winner Jerrod Wilson took the early lead. Running to slower traffic by the seventh lap, the Oklahoma Micro veteran saw his advantage slip as Faccinto worked to second from sixth.

Racing to the back bumper of Wilson, the pair avoided catastrophe when the tail of the field saw two drivers collide entering the third turn on Lap 10.

Underway, Wilson would daylight the field but just like before, traffic allowed Faccinto to close. Working near the twenty-fifth lap mark, Faccinto dove low on Wilson for the lead, only to collide with the No. 79J, sending both drivers flying towards the wall. Wilson was able to recover, while Faccinto bounced the No. 7J off the concrete; dropping the California shoe to fourth.

Allowing Tyler Thomas and Kevin Bayer to race by, Faccinto regrouped with a damaged Jacobs Ladder and failing brakes. A few laps later, the race for the runner-up spot saw Bayer and Thomas coming together entering the third turn.

Kicking Thomas to the infield, Bayer recovered in fourth as Faccinto raced back to the runner-up spot.

Into the closing laps, Wilson sailed smooth in traffic, but with fewer than 20 laps to run, the No. 79J began slowing with mechanical problems finally sideling Wilson, giving Faccinto the lead, and ultimately the win.

Giving California its third driller of the night, the evening saw Giovanni Scelzi earning his first driller in "A" Class. Giving the Panella family their second Shootout victory, Nikko Panella claimed his first win in the Tulsa Shootout, after his brother, Alex, topped Restricted "A" Class in 2014.

Oklahoma drivers topped five divisions.

Trey Marcham was the only driver to double up on drillers, taking his first Shootout win in "A" Class Non-Wing, before turning around and capturing another victory in Non-Wing Outlaw; leading start-to-finish in both feature events.

Blake Hahn looked to be riding third in ECOtec Midgets before Cory Elliot collected leader, Zane Lawrence, exiting the second turn, opening the door wide for Hahn to race by for his sixth Golden Driller, and third in ECOtec.

His first time behind the wheel of a 1,200cc Mini Sprint, Frank Flud rode the cushion around Jared Gunderson for his third Golden Driller in two years.

Taking her first win in Restricted "A" Class, Kaylee Bryson of Muskogee, Okla. led non-stop to score a very popular win.

*The finish:*
Michael Faccinto, Cory Eliason, Raio Morgan, Nicholas Howard, Jonathan Beason, Giovanni Scelzi, Kevin Swindell, Chris Andrews, Grady Chandler, Austin Brown, Tyler Walton, Layne Himebaugh, Scott Sawyer, Alex Panella, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Kevin Bayer, Jerrod Wilson, Joe B. Miller, Tyler Thomas, Andrew Deal, Curtis Jones, Brock Zearfoss, Travis Senter Jr., Dominic Scelzi

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/saturday-nights-alright-for-faccinto/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kyle Larson Steals Cocopah Thriller​*
The final scene for round two of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown couldn't have been scripted any better.

NASCAR's newest sensation - Kyle Larson - outlasted sprint car veterans Stevie Smith and Danny Lasoski in an epic duel on the dirt Saturday at Cocopah Speedway, which hosts the midpoint of the five-race event next Tuesday.

"It ranks right up there mainly because I haven't been in a sprint car in a long time," Larson said after securing the $12,000 top prize. "To beat Danny Lasoski and Stevie Smith in a duel like that was pretty amazing. I think it's a great event. It's a great race track. The purse is really good. I think this event will grow each year."

Larson chased polesitter Aaron Reutzel for the first half of the 30-lap feature before misfortune struck in Reutzel's second career 410 sprint car event. After powering to the cushion in turn one on a lap-16 restart, Reutzel's top wing appeared to buckle, forcing his car out of shape before coming to a stop next to the wall.

That gave Larson the lead, but on the ensuing restart Lasoski executed a slide job in turns one and two to take the top spot. As Larson stayed within striking distance for the next few laps, Smith found grip at the bottom of the track, which started to propel him closer to the front with a dozen laps remaining.

Larson repaid the favor to Lasoski with a slide job for the lead in turns one and two with approximately eight laps remaining. Smith capitalized on Lasoski being slowed down and he vaulted into second place exiting turn two before stealing the lead in turn four.

"I slid (Lasoski) for the lead and I thought if I could clear him I'd be OK and then Stevie was to my inside and slid me in the next corner," Larson said. "It was kinda game on from there. He was really good on the bottom and I was pretty good up top."

Smith and Larson nearly touched in turn two the following lap before the final six circuits were tight in traffic.

Larson moved around Smith on the backstretch with six laps remaining before Smith regained the lead in turn four.

Three laps later Larson slid Smith in turns three and four, but the veteran remained within a car length before throwing a last-ditch slide job of his own in turns three and four coming to the checkered flag. Larson stayed in the throttle on the cushion to power around Smith exiting the final turn of the race.

"It was a lot of fun," Smith said. "We really wanted to win that race, but Kyle just, he didn't give up and he earned it. We were just going back and forth and kinda just going where the other car wasn't. When you get down to those last couple of laps and everybody is side by side you're just going where the opening is and just feeling your way around."

Lasoski finished third to mark his second straight podium result. He ranks third in the unofficial Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown points standings - only three markers behind Smith and fourth-place finisher Joey Saldana.

"I hope the fans enjoyed it," Lasoski said. "The track crew did a great job.

We had options. If your car was good and your mechanics did their job and the drivers did their job you could put on a great show and I think the fans saw that."

David Gravel rounded out the top five. Ryan Smith rallied from 19th to a sixth-place result to earn the Hard Charger Award. Christopher Bell ended seventh and Craig Dollansky was eighth. Paul McMahan, the B Main winner and Friday's inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown victor, maneuvered from 17th to ninth place with Dale Blaney finishing 10th.

Former ASCS National champion Wayne Johnson scratched following hot laps and was taken to a local hospital after complaining of abdominal pain. He spent several hours at the hospital, but was later released and is resting comfortably.

*Cocopah Speedway, Somerton, Ariz., Jan. 3, 2015​*
*First Heat (8 laps):* Stevie Smith, Craig Dollansky, Dale Blaney, Kyle Larson, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Logan Forler, Skylar Gee, Brian Brown.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* David Gravel, Joey Saldana, Freddie Rahmer, Paul McMahan, Kasey Kahne, Steve Kinser, Matt Jensen, Wayne Johnson.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Aaron Reutzel, Willie Croft, Logan Schuchart, Roger Crockett, Dakota Hendrickson, Jacob Allen, Reece Goetz, D.J. Netto.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* Christopher Bell, Ryan Smith, Danny Lasoski, Dusty Zomer, Kraig Kinser, Mason Moore, Henry Van Dam.

*First Qualifier (10 laps):* Kahne, Larson, Lasoski, Saldana, Schuchart, Hendrickson, Jensen, Netto.

*Second Qualifier (10 laps):* S. Kinser, K. Kinser, Rahmer, S. Smith, Crockett, R. Smith, Goetz, Brown.

*Third Qualifier (10 laps):* Hafertepe, Dollansky, McMahan, Gravel, Blaney, Allen, Gee.

*Fourth Qualifier (10 laps):* Reutzel, Zomer, Croft, Bell, Forler, Moore, Van Dam.

*B Main (15 laps):* McMahan, S. Kinser, R. Smith, Schuchart, Moore, Forler, Allen, Goetz, Gee, Hendrickson, Jensen, Van Dam, Netto, Brown.

*Feature (30 laps):* Larson, S. Smith, Lasoski, Saldana, Gravel, R. Smith, Bell, Dollansky, McMahan, Blaney, Kahne, Zomer, Rahmer, Crockett, Croft, K. Kinser, Moore, Schuchart, Forler, Goetz, Reutzel, Allen, S. Kinser, Hafertepe.[/CENTER]






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/kyle-larson-steals-cocopah-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UFo Championship Releases Slate​*
The UFo Championship Tour has released seven initial 2015 events. The initial schedule includes 10 events over 12 nights.

The UFo Championship will include up to 14 events for the upcoming racing season and a season-ending points bonus fund for the top finishing drivers.
Hesston Speedway, Dog Hollow Speedway, Tyler County Speedway and Port Royal Speedway have included the tour in their major Super Late Model race schedule.

The four tracks provide the full range of track configurations to determine a true champion of Super Late Model driving for the UFo tour.

The tight "bullring" of Tyler County Speedway always provides close racing action. Hesston Speedway and Dog Hollow Speedway are mid-size tracks similar in configuration with excellent passing action. Port Royal provides high-velocity, superspeedway type action on the big, sweeping half-mile track.

Hesston Speedway will reopen in 2015 under the new ownership of JELT Enterprises, Inc. This joint venture between Jon and Lois Claycomb and Eric and Tina Ritchey will see the return of some of the region's best racing to the 3/8 mile. Hesston will follow a similar formula of events that former owner DR Eriksen established during his very successful ownership of the speedway.

All four of the tracks major Super Late Model events at Hesston will fly under the UFo banner in 2015. Hesston was the site of excellent UFo events in 2010 to 2013.. The "DR Eriksen Grand Prix" on Sunday, May 24 will pay $4,000 to the winner of the 56 lap feature.

This event will pay tribute the "the Dirt Doctor," David Eriksen, who completely renovated Hesston and brought the track to the forefront of the central Pennsylvania racing scene.

*2015 UFo Championship Schedule​*
May 23 - Port Royal Speedway
May 24 - Hesston Speedway
June 12 - Dog Hollow Speedway
July 2 - Hesston Speedway
July 10 - Tyler County Speedway
July 11 - Tyler County Speedway
July 19 - Dog Hollow Speedway
July 25 - Hesston Speedway
Sept. 5 - Port Royal Speedway
Sept. 6 - Hesston Speedway
Sept 24-26 - Dog Hollow Speedway​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/ufo-championship-releases-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cleveland Romps To Merced Modified Glory​*
Duane Cleveland didn't decide to race at Merced Speedway until 7 a.m. Saturday morning.

The gamble paid off as he walked away with the $2,500 win in the IMCA West Coast Nationals on Saturday night.

The Chico, Calif., competitor had not touched his car since racing in Las Vegas more than two months ago.

"We pulled the car out of the trailer and put a quick change back in it for here. We didn't tear anything up and had a good time," Cleveland said.

Cleveland took the lead from his outside pole starting spot when the green flag waved. His BMS Motorsports No. 2C survived several caution periods in the 30 lap marathon race on the tricky third-mile fairgrounds oval.

Tom Berry and Kellen Chadwick waged a torrid battle for the runner up spot, with Chadwick finally making the pass. Troy Foulger, a previous night's winner at Antioch Speedway, had to settle for a fifth place finish after getting tangled up with a lapped car while racing with Berry.

Fred Ryland won the 30 lap SportMod feature after avoiding a massive 13 car pile up on the opening lap. Nick Spainhoward, Neil Barcellos, Megan Ponciano and Matt Mayo rounded out the top finishers.

Joe Willoughby mastered the 30 lap Hobby Stock feature winning over Ty Shelton and Jake Jones.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/cleveland-romps-to-merced-modified-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Blisters Australian Competition​*
Six-time World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz has continued his winning form at Ausdeck Archerfield Speedway by claiming round six of the 2014/15 ENZED World Series Sprintcars championship.

It's the fourth time that Schatz has claimed the Revolution Racegear QuickTime honors and then converted it into a feature win, despite admitting that time trialling is not his strength.

"It's always a surprise when we time trial well. It's not my strength at all so this a great start to the night," said Schatz.

Brooke Tatnell timed second quickest followed by local live wire, Luke Oldfield, Dave Murcott and Wisconsin visitor Davey Heskin.

Andrew Wright raised eyebrows by winning heat two by more than five seconds, while Brent Aprile claimed both his heats.

With points calculated and the Gold Shootout dominated again by Schatz, Oldfield would join him on the front row, with Andrew Scheuerle paired with Californian Brent Kaeding on the second row for the 30-lap feature race.

Scheuerle would be the first to try and stick with Schatz from the start, marginally poking his nose in front of the Crimsafe No. 15 out of turn four, but unable to register an official lead. While Schatz checked out and was unchallenged, the main fight was among Kaeding, Oldfield and Bryan Mann, that ended around 12 laps in, when a minor scuffle between Mann and Oldfield, turned the latter around, leaving Kaeding nowhere to go but rolling in turn four with all three retiring to the infield.

Australian ace Dave Murcott assumed the second spot with a gutsy drive around the cushion and set out after the leader after starting out of ninth, while Scheuerle would battle with Tatnell for the last podium spot, before falling into the clutches of Brent Aprile, who would also dislodge the reigning track champion to take an impressive fourth spot.

Scheuerle would finish the race in fifth with the first four spots remaining intact after only a handful of minor stoppages, with Daniel Harding recording his best result so far in the series in sixth, Hirst in seventh as the hard charger after starting in 16th, and Brent Kratzmen, Darren Jensen and Davey Heskin rounding out the top 10.

"This is the best way to spend a working holiday and I'd like to see if I can extend it by about eleven months if I can," Schatz joked in victory lane.

The win was Schatz' ninth World Series victory at Archerfield, being one of only 15 different winners from the 47 championship rounds contested at the venue.

*The finish:*
Donny Schatz, Dave Murcott, Brooke Tatnell, Brent Aprile, Andrew Scheuerle, Daniel Harding, Kyle Hirst, Brent Kratzmann, Danny Holtgraver, David Whell, Davey Heskin, Kevin Titman, Andrew Liebke, Paul Morris, Lee Nash, Luke Oldfield, Bryan Mann, Brent Kaeding, Matt Egel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/schatz-blisters-australian-competition/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lots Of Events Planned During Winter Heat​*
The inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown has featured two standout nights of racing at Cocopah Speedway.

While the three-eighths-mile oval is dormant for the next two days before round three on Tuesday, the local community has a variety of events for fans, teams and locals.

In addition to nightly socials at local joints, a bowling tournament was held Sunday afternoon and next on the docket is a golf tournament at Cocopah Rio Colorado Golf Course on Monday at 2 p.m.

A free concert featuring Checker'd Past is scheduled for Wednesday at the Cocopah Casino at 8 p.m. and a pub crawl throughout nearby Yuma is set for Thursday at 6 p.m.

Additional information about community events can be found at www.CocopahSpeedway.com.

The pits are open from 2-5 p.m. each race day for fans to mingle with the drivers and listen to live music.

Also, the track has free dry camping available with vendors providing black/gray tank pumping, filling tanks with fresh water and making on-site RV repairs if necessary.

The pit gate is scheduled to open at 11 a.m. each day with the main gates opening at 2 p.m. Hot laps will get underway at approximately 6:30 p.m. and Opening Ceremonies is slated for 7 p.m.

The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown is available LIVE on Pay Per View at SPEEDSPORT.TV. Click here for details!

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/lots-of-events-planned-during-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McDaniel Takes West Coast Nationals Finale​*
Ryan McDaniel became the fourth different winner in four races of the IMCA West Coast Nationals by winning the final night of the series at Chowchillia Speedway on Sunday night.

McDaniel drove his black No. 10 entry from the outside pole at the start of the race and led the entire 30-lap distance.

Cody Laney, aboard his black No. 5L, took the runner up spot ahead of Paul Stone. The top three finishers were the class of the 20 car starting field.

Previous series winner Troy Foulger provided the crowd with a scare as he bicycled on two wheels into turn one on the opening lap.

It first appeared that Foulger was going for a tumble, but the Antioch Speedway winner was able to get his car back on the ground.

Unfortunately the car suffered enough damage that he was the first casualty of the race.

Kellen Chadwick, the other Antioch Speedway winner, slowed on the back stretch before the half way point in front of a pack of cars and almost caused a caution before pulling off the track ending the chances of any repeat winners. Merced Speedway winner Duane Cleveland did not enter this race.

Eight lap heat race winners were McDaniel, Steve Hoff and Stone.

Freddy Ryland won the 30-lap Sport Mod feature for the crate modified division. It was his second straight win, having also picked up the checkered flag the night before at Merced Speedway. Rick Diaz had given Ryland a run for his money until he lost power during a lap 12 caution and had to be towed off the track.

Chris Porter won the Four Banger 20 lap feature race from his front row starting position.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/mcdaniel-takes-west-coast-nationals-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarl Leads New Grand Annual Entrants​*
Terry McCarl has made six Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic A-Mains in six starts, James McFadden has won just about every race in Australia with the exception being the Classic, and it is now nearly 18 years since Trevor Green triumphed during the day to claim his Classic win.

All three are now locked and loaded for another tilt at Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic fame as the latest batch of nominations is announced.

McCarl has for the past two years been the talent at the wheel of the Colin Bulmer owned V2 machine will this year team up with Downing Brothers Racing to campaign the distinctive No. S97 entry.

A record eighth Huset's Speedway track title highlighted the 2014 season for Terry McCarl. The Altoona, Iowa based driver also finished a close second in the track championship at Knoxville Raceway behind eventual winner Ian Madsen.

The competition at both tracks was arguably at the highest level ever seen.

Over the course of the season, McCarl recorded thirteen top tens and five top fives in just 20 features with the World of Outlaws.

"We had a good year with the Outlaws," he says. "We skipped Tucson, or we were going to be in the top five in Outlaw points heading to California. We had a sponsor commitment in Las Vegas. We just had a lot of great finishes with them. We would have liked to have picked off another win, but it was a good year."

Trevor Green is another of the former Classic Champions who keeps finding his way back to Warrnambool each and every Australia Day Long Weekend.

The 1997 Classic Champion has enjoyed some strong performances in recent seasons at Sungold Stadium with his Easter Trail form in particular being very solid. The 2014 Classic also produced a great performance from Green, with a third place finish on his qualifying night, backed up by a very solid run into fourth place during the Classic

The depth of the up and coming talent in the Australian Sprintcar ranks is second to none and one of the brightest stars on the rise over the past five or six seasons has been James McFadden.

McFadden seems to have been around forever, with two Australian Championships under his belt and a raft of amazing performances both here in Australia and also in the United States demonstrating his talents at the wheel of a race car.

The Classic however is one race that McFadden has yet to be able to check off his bucket list, which highlights just how tough it is to claim the $30,000 winner's check.

Joining McCarl, Green and McFadden in the line up will be James' teammate, Taylor Milling, who continues to improve meeting by meeting.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/mccarl-leads-new-grand-annual-entrants/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sarah Fisher Enters Chili Bowl​*
Sarah Fisher will return to the driver's seat next weekend to compete in the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire in Tulsa, Okla.

The woman voted most popular driver four times in two different series will campaign the No. 67RW for RW Motorsports, owned by Steve Weirich and Mario Rotondo. Hartman Oil will be the presenting sponsor on the midget.

"The Chili Bowl is the very heartbeat of motorsports. Each year it brings the best drivers to a venue that is charged with excitement. I look forward to seeing Sarah back in the seat," Wink Hartman said, the owner of Hartman Oil.

Hartman and Fisher first partnered in 2008 and are currently co-owners of CFH Racing with Ed Carpenter. Russell Oil Inc., the National Cooperative Refinery ***'n (NCRA), and the Indy Trading Post will be additional partners on the No. 67RW.

A solid test in October 2014 with RW Motorsports in Linton, Ind., prompted Fisher's entry into the 2015 event.

"Competing in the Chili Bowl has always been a bucket list item for me and with the support of Wink, I am able to fulfill another dream," Fisher said. "By attending the event last year to cheer on my brother-in-law Kyle O'Gara, I was able to experience the atmosphere and see how much fun it was. I wanted to be racing in it the next time I came back."

"We are looking forward to giving Sarah the chance to compete at the Chili Bowl this year," commented Weirich. "We both have the same goals of putting open wheel racing back at the forefront and certainly the Chili Bowl is an event that encompasses that goal. As we continue to work together in IndyCar, this is a fantastic element to add to the mix."

The Chili Bowl will mark Fisher's first time competing as a driver since the Verizon IndyCar Series season finale at Homestead-Miami Speedway in 2010. Though Fisher's background includes successes in a variety of sprint cars and midgets that have likewise carried the No. 67, this will be her first time participating in the Chili Bowl.

"I have raced on dirt in the World Of Outlaws and the All Star Circuit of Champions, but being in a midget on dirt is a new experience for me and I am very excited for the challenge," Fisher said.

The Commercial Point, Ohio native holds the record for the most starts by a woman in the Indianapolis 500 and was also the first woman to win a pole position for a major open-wheel event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/sarah-fisher-enters-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints Coming To Brownstown​*
The Renegade Sprints will be invading Indiana this year.

Brownstown Speedway, a semi-banked, quarter-mile oval located in Brownstown, Ind., will host a Renegade Sprints event on Saturday, June 6.

"We're mainly a stock car track, but I like to have a few (nonwing) sprint car races," Brownstown Speedway Promoter Jim Price said. "I got to talking with (Renegade Sprints President) Shane Helms and then did some research. It looked like it was really growing fast. I thought it'd be a good opportunity to get in on the ground floor."

The Renegade Sprints event will mark the first time winged sprint cars have competed on the bullring since 1999, Price said.

"Getting a race in Indiana is a huge feat for the Renegade Sprints," Helms said. "Our goal is to add races each season in Indiana, which is rich in history for short track racing on dirt."

Price added that the fan interaction from the Renegade Sprints drivers was a selling point toward booking a race.

"Any time you can get the fans involved it's great in any sport, especially racing," he said. "I'm really excited about it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/renegade-sprints-coming-to-brownstown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thorson Makes A Move To Winged Sprints​*
Tanner Thorson hoped he could make a move to the sprint car ranks before too much time passed. His dream has already become a reality.

Thorson told SPEED SPORT on Tuesday that he has aligned with California car customizer Richie Rich and Mike Juarez to race 410 sprint cars this year.

The 18-year-old USAC Honda National Midget Series standout will spend much of his time racing in California, but hopes to make some starts in the Midwest.

If all goes well, Thorson said, he'll also race at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway this year.

The sprint car opportunity presented itself after several months of discussions that came to fruition.

"Mike has always wanted me to run a car for them," Thorson said. "They got me some sprint car stuff, I found out, and ever since, we've been trying to get stuff going."

Thorson's midget racing schedule is yet to be decided.

Rich and Juarez built an Outlaw kart for Thorson to drive in Red Bluff, Calif. He said his biggest challenge will be facing a lack of seat time.

"I'm just relieved that some people have some faith in me despite not having (winged sprint car) experience," said Thorson, who expects to get some time in at Marysville (Calif.) Raceway Park before racing.

"It's pretty cool to have people like Richie think I can do it. I'm a race car driver, so I think I'll pick it up pretty fast. It's just about getting seat time."

Some of Thorson's sprint-car education will come from the sport's highest ranks.

He's planning on making several World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series starts when the Outlaws visit California. Thorson's ultimate goal is to join the Outlaw tour on a full-time basis - something he's already discussed with Rich.

Thorson, who won a pair of POWRi Midget Series races last season, said he felt a mix of excitement and nervousness when the deal finally came together.

"It was a good nervous feeling, though," he added. "I was kind of pumped for it. It wasn't a feeling that I wasn't sure if I could do it or not. It was just like, 'I can't believe this is actually happening right now.' I'm really excited to get this thing going.

"It's a cool deal."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/thorson-makes-a-move-to-winged-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oval Nationals Return To Traditional Format​*
When Perris Auto Speedway's annual Budweiser Oval Nationals Presented by All Coast Construction takes place for the 20th time Nov. 12-14, it will return to a format that endeared it to race fans around the country in previous years.

The Oval Nationals began life in October 1996 as a two-day event.

The race remained a two day affair through 2000. In 2001 promoter Don Kazarian added an extra night and split the field in two. Half the cars raced on Thursday, the other half on Friday and they all raced together on Saturday. He kept the event at three days and instituted the policy of all drivers having to race all three nights.

In 2012, it went back to the original two-night format. In 2013 and 2014, it was back to three nights again, but only the last two of those nights featured the 410 sprint cars. It was still the Oval Nationals, but it was not the same show and the fans let Kazarian know that they wanted the three nights of 410 sprint cars back. Much to their delight, in 2015 the show is going back to what made it great in years gone by:

Three straight nights of 410 sprint cars with every driver competing all three nights.

"The fans have been asking for three straight nights of 410 sprint cars like we used to have at the Oval Nationals and that is what we are going to give them," Kazarian said. "The race did lose a little bit of its luster for a few years, but things began to swing around again when we started getting purse back up, thanks to Mike Grosswendt at All Coast Construction. There was a buzz around the race again the past two seasons and there will be even more this year as fans will be able to see their favorites from the USAC National and USAC/CRA Series' go at it three straight nights like the old days."

The 2015 edition of the prestigious race will also see it go back to another past tradition of the Oval Nationals. The race started out with just 410 sprint cars and stayed that way for quite some time. However, the past few years have seen a couple of support classes sharing the program with the 410's. That is not going to be the case this year.

"Fans also asked for 410's only and no support classes at the Ovals, so that is what we are going to do," Kazarian said.

The addition of the third night of 410 racing brings on another big chunk of change for the drivers. It will be the largest purse in the 20-year history of the race. That should not only draw the attention of the local drivers in the USAC/CRA Series and the Indiana based USAC National Series, but it should draw interest from drivers from other parts of the nation as well.

Advance tickets for the 20th Annual Budweiser Oval Nationals will go on sale within the coming weeks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../oval-nationals-return-to-traditional-format/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Is King At Cocopah​*
The King reigns.

Fresh off his final full-time season with the World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series, Steve Kinser led the first two and the final 16 laps of the 30-lap feature on Tuesday night at Cocopah Speedway during Carquest Auto Parts and Bingham Truck & Auto Night three of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

The win was Kinser's first at the track since the three-eighths-mile oval hosted its lone World of Outlaws event in February 1991.

"I'd still like to be a little younger, I can tell you that, but I'm not," joked the 60-year-old sprint car racing legend. "But I'm not going to complain about my career. It's nice to get a win here."

Paul McMahan finished second, which propelled him into the lead of the event standings heading into the final weekend, with 12th-starting Brian Brown rounding out the podium to earn the $2,000 Hard Charger Award bonus thanks to Kim and Glen Hanson of Here 2 Wire Inc. in Lake Stevens, Wash.

"Hopefully the casino doesn't get it back," Brown said with a big grin. "I don't know who the Here 2 Wire people are, but I'm definitely going to shake their hands and thank them. That's what makes the event an event."

Kinser, who is affectionately known as "The King" of sprint car racing and who drives for Tony Stewart Racing, shared the front row of the main event with NASCAR sensation Kyle Larson - the most recent Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown feature last Saturday.

The duo traded the lead each of the first three laps with Larson sliding Kinser in turns one and two before Kinser powered to the top spot prior to the flag stand on laps one and two.

Larson's slide job on lap three gave him the lead for approximately a dozen laps before his right rear tire went flat on lap 15. Larson slowed to bring out a caution and was forced to the work area, where his team replaced the tire.

That gave Kinser the lead back for good. He went to the top groove as traffic entered the picture with approximately eight laps remaining, which allowed McMahan to close the deficit. However, Craig Dollansky, who was running in third place, flipped out of the track in turn one on lap 24 to cause the final caution of the race.

Kinser took a commanding lead on the restart and sailed to the victory one race after violently flipping out of the track himself.

"From being in between the walls upside down to winning tonight I've got no complaints whatsoever,' he said.

McMahan's second-place result marked his second podium finish in three Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown races.

"We definitely wanted to win tonight, but Steve had a good race car," he said. "It's good to see Steve back in victory lane. We had a good race car. We got by him one time and the yellow came out and he got his spot back. You can't show 'The King' the way around and not have him give it to you the second time."

Brown, who had nose wing damage from the opening lap, earned his first podium of the event following his wild crash last Saturday.

"The goal is not usually to run third, but the goal isn't to almost flip out of the ball park in the heat race either," he said. "From where we were the other night to where we are right now just speaks volumes about our team."

Logan Schuchart placed fourth and Kraig Kinser was fifth, marking the first top-five result for either driver during the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown is available LIVE on Pay Per View at SPEEDSPORT.TV. Click here for details!

*Winter Heat Showdown, Cocopah Speedway, Somerton, Ariz., Jan. 6, 2015​*
*First Heat (8 laps):* Steve Kinser, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Stevie Smith, Wayne Johnson, Brian Brown, Logan Forler, Dale Blaney, Willie Croft.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* Henry Van Dam, Christopher Bell, Kyle Larson, Reece Goetz, Ryan Smith, Roger Crockett, Danny Lasoski, Freddie Rahmer.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Craig Dollansky, Aaron Reutzel, Jacob Allen, Dusty Zomer, Logan Schuchart, David Gravel, Skylar Gee, Dakota Hendrickson.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* Kraig Kinser, Paul McMahan, Kasey Kahne, Joey Saldana, Mason Moore, D.J. Netto, Seth Bergman.

*First Qualifier (10 laps):*Schuchart, McMahan, Larson, Lasoski, Netto, Bell, Blaney, Allen.

*Second Qualifier (10 laps):* Forler, S. Kinser, S. Smith, Reutzel, Zomer, Rahmer, R. Smith, Bergman.

*Third Qualifier (10 laps):* Crockett, Goetz, Johnson, Dollansky, Van Dam, Kahne, Croft, Gee.

*Fourth Qualifier (10 laps):* Gravel, Moore, Brown, Saldana, K. Kinser, Hafertepe, Hendrickson.

*B Main (15 laps):* Gravel, Zomer, Lasoski, Moore, Kahne, Allen, Croft, Netto, Gee, Hendrickson, Hafertepe, Blaney, Rahmer, R. Smith, Bergman.

*Feature (30 laps):* S. Kinser, McMahan, Brown, Schuchart, K. Kinser, Van Dam, Larson, Bell, Saldana, Zomer, S. Smith, Moore, Johnson, Crockett, Forler, Goetz, Netto, Kahne, Dollansky, Gravel, Reutzel, Croft, Allen, Lasoski.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/kinser-is-king-at-cocopah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi West Midget Slate Features 20 Races​*
The growing POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series has 20 scheduled events for the 2015 season including fan-favorites such as the Missouri Mid-State Midget Nationals and the season-opener Turnpike Challenge at Port City Raceway.

Starting out at Port City Raceway on March 20-21, the West series will co-sanction with the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series for the two-day Turnpike Challenge. A thrilling event in 2014 with Christopher Bell doubling-down and claiming both nights, the Turnpike Challenge at the 1/8th mile bullring is set to attract stars including 2012 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series Champion Andrew Felker, 2012 USAC National Midget Series Champion Darren Hagen, and back-to-back (2013 & 2014) POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series Champion Zach Daum.

Port City Raceway will also be the POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series most visited track with four scheduled events. The second most visited track will be the 1/5 mile of I-44 Speedway in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma with three scheduled events.

Out of the 20 scheduled events for 2015, the POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series will co-sanction six events with the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series including the season-opener Turnpike Challenge at Port City Raceway, the Missouri Mid-State Midget Nationals at Valley Speedway and title-sponsor owned Lucas Oil Speedway, and the two day Iron Man 55 at I-55 Raceway in conjunction with the World of Outlaw's STP Sprint Car Series.

The Iron Man 55, a can't miss event, will be the POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series first ever visit to the high-banked 3/8 mile of I-55 Raceway in Pevely, Mo.

After the Iron Man 55, the POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series will take a short break before returning to action at Creek County Speedway on Aug. 20 for the Oklahoma Mini Speed Week.

Consisting of three nights, the West series will visit Creek County Speedway on Aug. 20 and Caney Speedway on Aug. 22, where the first ever Oklahoma Mini Speed Week champion will be crowned.

The 2015 season will conclude at Boyd Speedway on Oct. 24 in Boyd, Texas.

*2015 POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series schedule​*
March 20 - Port City Raceway - Tulsa, Okla.
March 21 - Port City Raceway - Tulsa, Okla.
April 11 - Outlaw Motor Speedway - Muskogee, Okla.
April 25 - I-44 Speedway - Oklahama City, Okla.
May 1 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo.
May 2 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
May 15 - Boyd Speedway - Boyd, Texas
May 16 - Superbowl Speedway - Greenville, Texas
June 13 - I-44 Speedway - Oklahama City, Okla.
July 11 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Okla.
July 18 - I-44 Speedway - Oklahama City, Okla.
July 25 - Port City Raceway - Tulsa, Okla.
Aug. 7 - I-55 Raceway - Pevely, Mo.
Aug. 8 I-55 Raceway - Pevely, Mo.
Aug. 20 - Creek County Speedway - Kelleyville, Okla.
Aug. 21 - TBA
Aug. 22 - Caney Speedway - OK Mini Speedweek - Caney, Kan.
Sept. 26 - Port City Raceway - Tulsa, Okla.
Oct. 3 - Caney Speedway - Caney, Kan.
Oct. 24 - Boyd Speedway - Boyd, Texas​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ts/powri-west-midget-slate-features-20-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Points Title Up For Grabs​*
The battle for the $4,000 Winter Heat Showdown points championship may come down to a battle between friends this weekend at Cocopah Speedway.

Paul McMahan, who won Friday's opening night feature, leads his friend and rival Joey Saldana by 16 points after three of the five events.

McMahan bounced back from a sub-par ninth-place finish in round two, to finish second on Tuesday night.

"We bounced back really well on the third night," McMahan said. "We ran second to Steve, which was great. Two podiums finish plus another top 10 builds us a very solid foundation for the final two races of this series coming up this weekend."

McMahan clearly has the overall title in his sights.

"We want to add another win and hopefully take home the overall points standings," the driver of the No. 51 CJB Motorsports machine said. "That pays an additional $4,000 and would be a nice check to have as we head back home to get ready for the Outlaw season."

Saldana has finished second, fourth and ninth in three nights of racing, driving the Rudeen Racing No. 26. Saldana will return to the Motter Motorsports No. 71m following Winter Heat.

Saldana and McMahan help each other on and off the race track and their families are close, including their wives Shannon and Jan.

"Our wives are best friends and me and Joey are casualties of that relationship," McMahan told SPEED SPORT last summer. "The kids get along very well. We have had this relationship for a very long time.

When I got hurt years ago and was stuck in Indianapolis to go to Dr. Trammell for my shoulder, Joe gave me his shop to plug into and have whatever I needed. It is just a good friendship.

Not many people have that in our sport. I am fortunate to have a guy like him to run up and down the highway and have a good time together. Even outside of racing we do things together. It is a lot of fun."

"The biggest thing in racing, it is very difficult to separate racing from personal lives," Saldana said in August. "Our wives keep us grounded and realizing that racing is not everything. Our kids get along and that helps and our wives get along and when it comes to race day, we just race and whatever happens, happens. It works pretty well for us and I am lucky to have a good friend in Paul."

But with two $12,000-to-win features remaining during the Winter Heat Showdown, McMahan and Saldana are likely to have to get the best of the other in order to take home the lion's share of the cash.

Stevie Smith ranks third in the standings entering the final two nights. He is three points behind Saldana and 19 behind McMahan.

Kyle Larson ranks fourth, but will miss the final two events while testing for the Rolex 24 At Daytona.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/winter-heat-points-title-up-for-grabs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas, American Racing Unite For Chili Bowl​*
American Racing Custom Wheels, an iconic brand and industry leader in the automotive wheel aftermarket, announced a partnership with Tyler Thomas Motorsports and driver Tyler Thomas on Wednesday for the 29th running of the Chili Bowl in Tulsa, Okla. Jan. 12-17.








Thomas, from Collinsville, Okla., will take to the track as a hometown favorite in the familiar American Racing Custom Wheels open-wheel paint scheme as the primary sponsor on his No. 91t machine as he competes against 317 competitors in the intense week-long event.

"Our partnership with Tyler gives us the opportunity to show not only our support for this young and talented race car driver, but to showcase our passion for one of motorsports' most recognized events," said Dan Ricehouse of American Racing Custom Wheels.

"Tyler has proved a professional and winning start to his driving career, and we are excited to experience his success with him. I can't thank everyone enough for their hard work on this effort."

As a leader in craftsmanship and innovation for automotive performance wheels since 1956, American Racing Custom Wheels supports its customers' passion of dirt track racing across the U.S. with its partnerships in the World of Outlaws as well as Sprint Car racing in Australia.

"The addition of a new partner to our team, especially American Racing and all they have done with racing in the past years, is a big step for me and I feel very fortunate, " Thomas said. " I am really excited to be recognized as a driver for American Racing."

Thomas has had an incredibly successful start in his quest as a professional race driver. In this short time period Tyler has been able to gain experience in several types of racing cars including Karts, Micro Sprints, Midgets, Non Winged Sprint Cars, and as of 2014, pavement Pro Late Models.

This type of driving experience has proven a successful path for several of today's top NASCAR stars, such as Jeff Gordon and Tony Stewart.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../thomas-american-racing-unite-for-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*BFGoodrich Tires Handle Frozen Rush​*
Coming on the heels of one of the most successful race seasons in years, BFGoodrich Tires prepares to conquer another terrain - snow - at Red Bull Frozen Rush.

As the tire technology partner for this event, BFGoodrich will provide technical expertise and be the sole tire solution, with the BFGoodrich Tires All-Terrain T/A FR2 fitted on every Pro 4 Off-Road race truck that will tackle the slopes at Sunday River Resort in Newry, Maine on Jan. 9.

Red Bull Frozen Rush is part of the 2015 Red Bull Signature Series, a progressive collection of action sports events. This year, nine champion off-road racers, including BFGoodrich Performance Team members Bryce Menzies, R.J. Anderson and Rob MacCachren, along with defending champion Ricky Johnson will charge their 900-horsepower trucks up and down the one-and-a-half mile course built on the ski slopes of Sunday River Resort.

Other champion drivers participating include Brian Deegan, Scott Douglas, Chad Hord, Todd LeDuc and Carl Renezeder.

BFGoodrich Tires will outfit all the participating Pro 4 trucks by creating custom tires engineered from the company's championship motorsports racing technology for an enhanced off-road experience on the frozen obstacle course. The BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A FR2 tire has at its core the company's champion short course race tire and then affixed with custom grooving and more than 700 specially designed spikes to grip and throw the snow and ice, providing the racers with ultimate traction and toughness.

These tires will enable the Pro 4 trucks to speed through trees, soar over 50 ft wide gaps, hit multiple jumps, weave through flags and blast around eight-foot tall berms- all while reaching speeds of 100 miles per hour.

The Red Bull Frozen Rush will be available for the world to watch in real time through Red Bull TV and as part of the Red Bull Signature Series on NBC on Sunday, March 1.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/bfgoodrich-tires-handle-frozen-rush/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WELD Backing Chili Bowl Cool Move Award​*
WELD, manufacturers of WELD Wheels, will sponsor the WELD Racing Cool Move of the Race during the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl presented by General Tire scheduled for Jan. 13-17 at the Tulsa (Okla.) Expo Raceway.

During the first four nights of qualifying races, a winner of the WELD Racing Cool Move of the Race will be picked by the Chili Bowl management staff.

The winner each night will be awarded a $250 cash prize.

At the conclusion of the Chili Bowl competition on Jan. 17, more than 13 feature races will be held and an outstanding cool move from that day will be selected. The Saturday winner will receive a $500 cash prize.

Chris Bovis, WELD's vice president of marketing, says a cool move is defined as "an outstanding pass, a fantastic recovery, or a move during the race that has people saying, 'Did you just see that?'. The Chili Bowl has been held since 1987 and we are excited to be a part of this annual event that kicks off a new year of racing."

Bovis points out that fans who are not in Tulsa will still be able to participate in the WELD Racing Cool Move of the Race competition.

"Each morning, after a cool move has been awarded, Weld will post a video clip on our Facebook page, Twitter feed and website," said Bovis. "Fans will be asked to vote on their favorite move of the entire event."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...gets/weld-backing-chili-bowl-cool-move-award/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat By The Numbers​*
The inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown hit the midpoint on Tuesday night at Cocopah Speedway.

Sprint car legend Steve Kinser picked up the victory following Paul McMahan's opening-round win last Friday and NASCAR sensation Kyle Larson's triumph on Saturday.

Round four of the five-race event at the three-eighths-mile track is this Friday with the main gate opening at 2 p.m. and Opening Ceremonies set for 7 p.m.
Watch the final two nights of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown for just $49.95! Visit SPEEDSPORT.TV to order now!

Craig Dollansky is the only driver to win more than one heat race while Sam Hafertepe Jr., NASCAR star Kasey Kahne and Aaron Reutzel are the only competitors with multiple qualifier triumphs.

There has also been a different Hard Charger Award recipient and B Main winner each night.

Here is a look at some of the numbers through round three of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown:

*Feature Winners:* Steve Kinser, Kyle Larson and Paul McMahan.

*Feature Laps Led:* Paul McMahan - 28, Steve Kinser - 18, Aaron Reutzel - 17, Kyle Larson - 15, Danny Lasoski - 6 and Stevie Smith - 6.

*Hard Charger Awards:* Brian Brown, Logan Schuchart and Ryan Smith
Average Positions Gained by Hard Charger: 11.3

*Heat Race Winners:* Craig Dollansky - 2, Christopher Bell, Roger Crockett, David Gravel, Kraig Kinser, Steve Kinser, Paul McMahan, Aaron Reutzel, Joey Saldana, Stevie Smith and Henry Van Dam.

*Qualifier Winners:* Sam Hafertepe Jr. - 2, Kasey Kahne - 2, Aaron Reutzel - 2, Dale Blaney, Roger Crockett, Logan Forler, David Gravel, Steve Kinser and Logan Schuchart.

*B Main Winners:* David Gravel, Kyle Larson and Paul McMahan.

*VIDEO: Winter Heat Night Three Highlights​*
Check out highlights from night three of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/winter-heat-by-the-numbers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade Sprints Release Inaugural Slate​*
The Renegade Sprints have released their inaugural tour schedule.

The 410ci sprint car series, which was formed last summer to create value for sponsors and promoters along with offering an affordable form of high-quality entertainment for the fans, is scheduled to compete in at least 36 events at 15 race tracks in five states this season.

"We have a few dates that we are still working on, but the majority of our schedule is complete," Renegade Sprints President Shane Helms said.

"Everyone associated with the Renegade Sprints is extremely excited with the 2015 schedule that we put together for our first full season."

The series will debut at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, on March 28 - the first of a series-high seven events at the high-banked track, including the $20,000-to-win Open Wheel Championships on May 2.

"The politics in Ohio has been very heated and we want to thank all the tracks for giving us a chance," Helms said. "We believe it will be successful for all parties and will grow each year."

Other tracks in Ohio that have currently booked at least one Renegade Sprints event include: Attica Raceway Park in Attica, Wayne County Speedway in Orrville, Hilltop Speedway in Millersburg, Millstream Speedway in Findlay and Brushcreek Motorsports Park in Peebles.

The Renegade Sprints will also make at least seven trips into Pennsylvania for events at Bedford Speedway in Bedford, Path Valley Speedway in Spring Run, Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway in Imperial, Selinsgrove Speedway in Selinsgrove, Big Diamond Speedway in Pottsville and Grandview Speedway in Bechtelsville.

Additionally, the series will compete in Indiana at Brownstown Speedway in Brownstown; in Michigan at Hartford Speedway in Hartford; and in Illinois at Jacksonville Speedway in Jacksonville for a non-points event with the National Sprint League, Midwest Open Wheel ***'n and IRA Outlaw Sprint Series.

"We are working closely with the NSL to make something big happen on top of that date at Jacksonville," Helms said.

Of the handful of dates to be determined, most are during the Renegade Week of Speed from June 18-24, when events at Attica Raceway Park, Wayne County Speedway and Atomic Speedway are scheduled.

"We're waiting on a few tracks to come on board during that time," Helms said. "I hope we can add a couple more new tracks, but if that doesn't happen most of those dates will be picked up by tracks already on the schedule."

In other news, Tri-City Raceway Park in Franklin, Pa., has committed to at least one date in 2015 and is working on a possible Western Pennsylvania Speedweek.

*2015 Renegade Sprint Series Schedule​*
March 28 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
April 3-4 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
April 18 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
April 19 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
April 25 - TBA - TBA
April 26 - Path Valley Speedway Park - Spring Run, Pa.
May 1-2 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
May 15 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill. (non-points)
May 22 - Hilltop Speedway - Millersburg, Ohio
May 23 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.
May 24 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
May 30 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
May 31 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
June 6 - Brownstown Speedway - Brownstown, Ind.
June 7 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
June 14 - Big Diamond Speedway - Pottsville, Pa.
June 18 - TBA - TBA
June 19 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
June 20 - TBA - TBA
June 21 - TBA - TBA
June 22 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
June 23 - TBA - TBA
June 24 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
July 3 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
July 4 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
July 5 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
July 10 - TBA - TBA
July 11 - TBA - TBA
July 19 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
July 24 - Hartford Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
July 25 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.
July 28 - Grandview Speedway - Bechtelsville, Pa.
Aug. 1 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
Aug. 22 - Brushcreek Motorsports Complex - Peebles, Ohio
Aug. 23 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
Sept. 4-5 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
Sept. 6 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
Sept. 11 - TBA - TBA
Sept. 12 - TBA - TBA
Sept. 19 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
Oct. 3 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
Oct. 4- Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/renegade-sprints-release-inaugural-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Race Of Champions Roster Set​*
A 20 lap shootout among some of the best to ever race the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire, the Vacuworx Invitational Race of Champions will see its seventh round during Warren Cat Qualifying Night, scheduled for Tuesday, Jan. 13.

The opening night of the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire, the VIROC will take place prior to the evening's B-Features. With 16 drivers making the call for this year's event, the $2,500 to win dash saw a three year dominance of Swindell come to a close in 2014, when California's Kyle Larson charged from sixth to win.

*Drivers who have made the cut for VIROC VII are as follows:*

• 1 - Sammy Swindell (Germantown, Tenn.) - The five time winner of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals has topped the VIROC on three occasions. Announcing his retirement in 2014, Swindell was quick to note that he would still take on the Chili Bowl in 2015 for the 25th time.

• 1st - J.J. Yeley (Phoenix, Ariz.) - Under the banner of 1996 owner champion, Jay McKinnie, Arizona's J.J. Yeley will take on the VIROC for the fourth time. Yeley's best finish in the VIROC came in 2013 with a runner-up to Kevin Swindell.

• 5 - Jerry *****, Jr. (Tucson, Ariz.) - The choice of Wilke-Pak Racing, Jerry *****, Jr. has competed in the last two VIROC events with a finish of fifth in 2013, and seventh in 2014. His 2015 bid is the second year for the 2005 Chili Bowl owner champions.

• o5 - Brad Loyet (Sunset Hills, Mo.) - Winning the VIROC in 2010 gives Brad Loyet his ticket into the 2015 edition of the 20 lap affair. Loyet holds three POWRi Championships to his name, as well as his best finish of third in Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour points in 2014.

• 6k - Ricky Stenhouse, Jr. (Olive Branch, Miss.) - Transplanting from his Clauson ride for one race to drive under the banner of Ralph Potter, NASCAR Sprint Cup driver, Ricky Stenhouse, Jr. looks to redeem his 2012 VIROC performance where he ended up with a DNF.

• 15x - Chad Boat (Phoenix, Ariz.) - Son of a Chili Bowl champion, Arizona's Chad Boat again looks to match the accomplishment of his father, Billy Boat, in the John Lawson machine. Boat's best finish in the VIROC is a fourth place run in 2013.

• 21k - Cory Kruseman (Ventura, Calif.) - The VIROC is one race that has eluded Cory Kruseman. Topping the Chili Bowl on two occasions, Cory has only managed a best finish of seventh in 2014.

• 22 - John Heydenreich (Indianapolis, Ind.) - The 1990 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl winner, Heydenreich last saw action in the VIROC in 2011. His best finish in three starts came the previous year with a ninth place showing.

• 24 - Tracy Hines (Wilkinson, Ind.) - The 2005 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals Champion finished fifth in the 2014 edition of the VIROC. In all, Hines has finished top-ten in five of the six VIROC events held.

• 39 - Kevin Swindell (Germantown, Tenn.) - Four times a Chili Bowl champion, Kevin Swindell topped the VIROC in 2013. In six Chili Bowl A-Feature starts, Swindell's four wins comes with five top fives.

• 47x - Tim McCreadie (Watertown, N.Y.) - The Late Model ace grabbed a Golden Driller in 2006. Piloting an Andy Bondio entry, McCreadie looks to rebound from 2014 when the No. 47x saw his VIROC end early.

• 63 - Bryan Clauson (Noblesville, Ind.) - The defending champion of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals entered his first VIROC in 2014. Representing owners Rusty Kunz and Joe Dooling, on the No. 63. Clauson came from fifteenth to ninth in his first VIROC attempt.

• 71 - Christopher Bell (Norman, Okla.) - For the second year in a row, Christopher Bell's bid into the VIROC comes as the National Midget Driver of the Year. Also topping the Downforce Designs Midget Power Rankings, Bell rattled off 16 wins across North America behind the wheel of a Midget.

• 71k - Kyle Larson (Elk Grove, Calif.) - The 2014 NASCAR Sprint Cup Rookie of the Year started his season with a VIROC win. As the reigning champion of the Race of Champions, Kyle Larson automatically qualifies for the 2015 event.

• 71L - Damion Gardner (Concord, Calif.) - A Chili Bowl Champion in 2008, "The Demon" looks for his first VIROC triumph in a Klatt Enterprises entry in 2015.

• 97 - Rico Abreu (Rutherford, Calif.) - Coming off a banner season, Rico is the driver chosen by Keith Kunz to represent his Chili Bowl dominance. The 2014 USAC National Champion finished fourth in the Downforce Designs Midget Power Rankings and will start his first VIROC in 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...gets/chili-bowl-race-of-champions-roster-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Grand Annual Field Continues To Grow​*
Hot on the heels of claiming a triumphant victory in the recently conducted ENZED World Series Sprintcars Speedweek, Australian hard-charger Luke Dillon has registered for the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

Dillon, who ran very well during the 2014 version of the Classic, finishing sixth in the Sunday night A-Main for the Diamond Bay Motorsport team, will be again in his family backed No. 81 for what promises to be a massive three nights of racing.

Dillon enjoyed a chance to gain some valuable seat time at the recent Jan. 1-2 double header at Sungold Stadium.

The Thursday night World Series Sprintcars round produced a Speedweek clinching fifth-place finish, while the Friday night also saw Dillon in the top five with a stout fourth place run.

Joining the livewire South Aussie in the field will be one of the most consistent drivers in the Victorian based Eureka Garages and Sheds Series - Brett Milburn.

Milburn is again enjoying a very strong domestic season in Victoria and currently sits third in points behind only Daniel Pestka and Jamie Veal.

The 2014 Classic, where he could muster a 6th place finish in the C-Main, will add a little sting to the Milburn tail as he looks to improve on that showing.

Another of the current ENZED World Series Sprintcars contrated drivers will also be back with Andrew Wright lodging his registration for the 2015 Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/grand-annual-field-continues-to-grow/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Steals Blaney's Cocopah Thunder​*
Dale Blaney made one mistake during round four of the Winter Heat Showdown sprint car series Friday night at Cocopah Speedway and it cost him dearly.

Blaney led the first 29 laps of the non-stop 30-lap feature on the three-eighths-mile dirt track, but he got trapped behind the lapped car of Logan Forler, giving Danny Lasoski the opportunity he needed to become the fourth different winner in as many nights, earning $12,000.

"Believe me, I didn't wait until the end," Lasoski said standing alongside his own No. 33. "The 57 (Blaney) was doing a great job like he always does. I was just in the right place at the right time."

Blaney started outside the front row in Paul Silva's No. 57 and took the lead at the green flag. He romped away from the field while Lasoski, who started fifth, found his groove at the bottom of the track and steadily made his way to the front.

Lasoski claimed second spot on lap 16 and chipped away at Blaney's lead. But at the white flag it appeared Blaney had enough of an advantage to hold off the four-time Knoxville Nationals winner.

However, Blaney chose the wrong lane and got trapped behind Forler.

Blaney was held up just enough for Lasoski to gain the advantage as the trio raced three-wide off the second turn.

"He got held up," Lasoski said. "He was going to win the race. He was just in the wrong place at the wrong time."

Blaney, the reigning All Star Circuit of Champions title winner, knew the mistake cost him the race.

"I had a really good car. I made a few mistakes here and there and one big one at the end," Blaney said. "Overall it was a good night for us.

Paul and I have been scratching our heads a bit this week and I feel like I let those guys down a little bit here tonight.

I got behind him entering the first turn and that mistake was all it took.

"I've been doing this a long time and it is what it is. We'll come back tomorrow night and try again."

Polesitter Paul McMahan finished third and extended his point lead in the fight for the $4,000 championship.

"It was good at the early part of the race, but it got a little free and this was Danny's kind of track. He really knows how to roll the bottom well. It was a good night for us, we just didn't get it done."

Roger Crockett started seventh and finished fourth with Joey Saldana rounding out the top five.

Twenty-three of the 24 starters were running at the checkered flag with 17 on the lead lap.

Henry Van Dam finished sixth with Brian Brown, Kraig Kinser, Stevie Smith and Christopher Bell completing the top 10.

The series concludes Saturday night.

*Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, Cocopah Speedway, Somerton, Ariz., Jan. 9, 2015​*
*First Heat (8 laps):* Christopher Bell, Dale Blaney, Aaron Reutzel, D.J. Netto, Henry Van Dam, Logan Forler, Jacob Allen, Brandon Rahmer.

*Second Heat (8 laps):*Roger Crockett, Josh Hodges, Logan Schuchart, Stevie Smith, Kraig Kinser, David Gravel, Kasey Kahne, Dakota Hendrickson.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Paul McMahan, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Danny Lasoski, Brian Brown, Ryan Smith, Steve Kinser, Wayne Johnson, Reece Goetz.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* Joey Saldana, Willie Croft, Craig Dollansky, Rico Abreu, Mason Moore, Dusty Zomer, Skylar Gee, Matt Jensen.

*First Qualifier (10 laps):* Brown, Zomer, Lasoski, Bell, Kahne, Goetz, Hafertepe, Moore.

*Second Qualifier (10 laps):* Van Dam, Blaney, Abreu, Saldana, Schuchart, Dollansky, Allen, Rahmer.

*Third Qualifier (10 laps):* R. Smith, Forler, K. Kinser, Croft, Crockett, Johnson, Hodges, Jensen.

*Fourth Qualifier (10 laps):* Gravel, McMahan, S. Kinser, S. Smith, Netto, Hendrickson, Gee, Reutzel.

*B Main (15 laps):* S. Kinser, Zomer, Schuchart, Kahne, Netto, Johnson, Moore, Goetz, Allen, Rahmer, Gee, Hendrickson, Hodges, Jensen, Hafertepe, Reutzel.

*Feature (30 laps):* Lasoski, Blaney, McMahan, Crockett, Saldana, Van Dam, Brown, K. Kinser, S. Smith, Bell, R. Smith, Croft, Gravel, S. Kinser, Zomer, Kahne, Moore, Forler, Schuchart, Abreu, Goetz, Netto, Johnson, Dollansky.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/lasoski-steals-blaneys-cocopah-thunder/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Takes Shootout's Opening Round​*
It didn't take defending World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion Darrell Lanigan long to notch his first victory of the 2015 season.

Lanigan, driving a car fielded by Raymond Childress, drove to victory in the opening round of the unsanctioned Wild West Shootout for dirt late models Saturday night at USA Raceway.

Billy Moyer Jr. had the dominant car most of the race, but a bent right-front nose piece slowed his pace and allowed Lanigan to overtake him for the lead on lap 21. Lanigan survived a final caution flag with five laps to go and held of Billy Moyer Jr.'s father, Billy Moyer, to pick up the victory.

Chase Junghans was third, followed by Moyer Jr. and USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders.

Jake Gallardo won the companion modified feature.

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Billy Moyer, Chase Junghans, Billy Moyer Jr., Rodney Sanders, Stormy Scott, Tony Jackson Jr., Chris Simpson, Jason Papich, Tyler Erb, Jimmy Mars, Clay Daly, Don Shaw, Anthony Burroughs, Garrett Alberson, Ryan Gustin, Ricky Weiss, Terry Phillips, Jimmy Owens, Pat Doar, Adam Hensel, A.J. Diemel, Dave Smith, Kyle Beard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/lanigan-takes-shootouts-opening-round/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Makes It A Six-Pack In Australia​*
Donny Schatz has continued his dominance on Australian soil with his sixth consecutive win at Ausdeck Patios Archerfield Speedway, while eight time champion Brooke Tatnell assumed the ENZED World Series Sprintcars points lead on Friday.

Eight Americans joined thirty of Australia's best in the two night Australian Sprintcar Open, with Kerry Madsen claiming the Race Safety Equipment Gold Shootout to land the American Racing Wheels No. 29 on pole position beside Schatz for the $20,000 50 lap feature race.

Schatz played it safe in the first two laps before a back straight bingle between Robbie Farr and series leader Dave Murcott caterpaulted Farr's Q7 into a barrel role and sent Murcott's Mainline Dynolog Dynamometers No. A1 to an early infield retirement, destroying his chances of retaining the series lead.

With only one restart, the huge Brisbane crowd was treated to a breathtaking display of racing for the minor positions as Schatz checked out early to leave Madsen in the grip of McFadden and Lines, and Jamie Veal who would also promote himself from the fourth row to fight for a podium spot.

Lines would slowly filter back through the field while McFadden and Madsen traded paint and rubber in a long term duel that may reverberate in future meetings, but after McFadden eventually locked in the second spot behind a distant Schatz, Veal also would dispose of Madsen to steal the last podium position.

The remainder of the field received an immense shuffle from the original starting grid, as preliminary feature runner-up Brad Sweet would go forward to fifth after starting ninth, while the hard charger honor belonged to Jason Sides, who miraculously finished sixth after a 19th-place start.

Lines eventually claimed seventh, as Brooke Tatnell advanced to eighth from 15th while Kyle Hirst would lose three spots from sixth to ninth, and local star Andrew Scheuerle rounded out the top 10.

The championship also received a shuffle as a result of Murcott's continuing nightmare, with Tatnell the new leader with 1,846 points, relegating Murcott to second spot with 1,836 and Kyle Hirst now a serious championship threat in third with 1,814 points.

The series takes a short break until round eight at Murray Bridge Speedway in South Australia on Jan. 30, before heading to the final four rounds for the Western Swing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/schatz-makes-it-a-six-pack-in-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Breaks Through In Winter Heat Finale​*
Aaron Reutzel capped the inaugural Winter Heat Showdown by accomplishing a goal that had evaded him throughout the first week and a half of the new year.

Reutzel led all but one lap on Saturday at Cocopah Speedway, where he recorded his first 410 sprint car feature victory during the final night of the five-race event.

"It's unreal," he said. "To come out of the box and lead the first two nights and then something happened. We were leading this deal and I was just waiting for something to happen."

After earning a front row starting position for the first two Winter Heat races last weekend only to have mechanical issues derail him, Reutzel took advantage of a similar opportunity on Saturday when he lined up on the inside of NASCAR star Kasey Kahne to start the 30-lap, $12,000-to-win feature.

Reutzel powered to the bottom groove entering turn one to take the lead during the third different race of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Meanwhile, Craig Dollansky drove around Kahne exiting turn four on the second lap and he started to stalk Reutzel.

Dollansky closed to the bumper of Reutzel entering turn one on lap nine before taking the lead with a power move on the outside of Reutzel in turn four.

Reutzel returned the favor on the ensuing lap by regaining the lead before his nose wing broke, which affected the handling for the final two thirds of the race.

"Craig drove around me through the middle," he said. "I got the wing back a little farther and figured I was going to try to go back around him the same way. Luckily I got right back by him. Then the nose wing fell done so luckily I got by him that lap because we definitely wouldn't have passed him with that nose wing down."

Traffic entered the picture around the midpoint of the race, but it didn't slow Reutzel as he hit his marks along the bottom groove of the track each lap.

Dollansky stayed within striking distance, but it was David Gravel who maneuvered from fourth to second place on the final lap with a daring move.

"It was the last lap and I said screw it, I'm going to the top," Gravel said. "The rubber held me to the center and then I picked up the grip coming off and it worked. I couldn't believe I passed Dollansky, too. I got into the wall a little bit, but it was worth it."

Dollansky settled for third, which marked his first podium of the Winter Heat Showdown.

"It was a long week, but we just kept digging," he said. "Tonight I was trying to run conservative, but good enough to hopefully win the race. (Reutzel) did a great job winning tonight. We had a car that was in the game and that's all you can ask for."

Sam Hafertepe Jr. finished fourth with Kahne rounding out the top five.

Danny Lasoski, who won Friday's main event, earned the Hard Charger Award on Saturday by rallying from 16th to sixth.

He also earned the overall Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown championship and a $4,000 bonus thanks to Cometic Gasket, JE Pistons and K1 Technologies.

"That's a credit to my team," he said. "I'm just the guy who gets to drive."
Christopher Bell placed seventh with Stevie Smith, who was tied with Lasoski in the championship standings but lost the tiebreaker because of Lasoski winning a feature, ending eighth. Kraig Kinser scored a ninth-place result with Henry Van Dam rallying for his fourth top 10 of the event.

*Winter Heat Showdown, Cocopah Speedway, Somerton, Ariz., Jan. 10, 2015​*
*First Heat (8 laps):* Aaron Reutzel, Danny Lasoski, Logan Schuchart, Roger Crockett, Willie Croft, Wayne Johnson, Josh Hodges, Dakota Hendrickson.

*Second Heat (8 laps):* Craig Dollansky, Henry Van Dam, Christopher Bell, Dusty Zomer, Sam Hafertepe Jr. Kasey Kahne, D.J. Netto, Skylar Gee.

*Third Heat (8 laps):* Dale Blaney, Joey Saldana, David Gravel, Brian Brown, Ryan Smith, Steve Kinser, Brandon Rahmer, Paul McMahan.

*Fourth Heat (8 laps):* Logan Forler, Jacob Allen, Stevie Smith, Kraig Kinser, Mason Moore, Rico Abreu, Reece Goetz, Matt Jensen.

*First Qualifier (10 laps):* S. Kinser, R. Smith, S. Smith, Reutzel, Schuchart, McMahan, Forler, Hodges.

*Second Qualifier (10 laps):* Kahne, Abreu, Gravel, Crockett, Van Dam, Saldana, Hendrickson, Goetz.

*Third Qualifier (10 laps):* Hafertepe, Croft, K. Kinser, Zomer, Dollansky, Allen, Gee, Netto.

*Fourth Qualifier (10 laps):* Moore, Johnson, Bell, Brown, Lasoski, Blaney, Rahmer, Jensen.

*B Main (15 laps):* Schuchart, Zomer, Abreu, Johnson, Croft, Allen, Forler, Brown, McMahan, Goetz, Rahmer, Gee, Netto, Hodges, Jensen, Hendrickson.

*Feature (30 laps):* Reutzel, Gravel, Dollansky, Hafertepe, Kahne, Bell, S. Smith, K. Kinser, Van Dam, Zomer, Crockett, S. Kinser, Blaney, Moore, Abreu, Saldana, Johnson, Brown, Croft, R. Smith, Forler, Allen, Schuchart.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...reutzel-breaks-through-in-winter-heat-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roszell Wires Ice Bowl Competition​*
Tim Roszell started from the pole and led all 50 laps of the annual Ice Bowl fort dirt late models on Sunday afternoon at the Talladega Short Track.

Roszell, the 2014 track champion at the Talladega Short Track, was untouchable as he drove to the $6,000 victory over 2014 event winner William Thomas.

Riley Hickman finished third, followed by Donald McIntosh and Billy Ogle Jr. Ross Martin was the fast qualifier.

*The finish:*
Tim Roszell, William Thomas, Riley Hickman, Donald McIntosh, Billy Ogle Jr., Aaron Ridley, David Brannon, Lavon Sparks, Luke Hoffner, Jason Welshan, Ray Cook, Josh Adkins, Mark Bangs, Cass Fowler, Ted Lackey, Jason Hiett, Ross Martin, Cory Hedgecock, Tim Busha, Brian Smith, Todd Morrow, Frank Ingram, Jeff Smith, Mark McCarter, Eric Cooley, Charles Zimmerman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/roszell-wires-ice-bowl-competition/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jackson Scores In The Wild West​*
Tony Jackson Jr. certainly has started off the 2015 Keyser Manufacturing Wild West Shootout at USA Raceway on a high note.

Jackson bested his opening night seventh-place finish by taking the lead from Don Shaw on lap 13 of the 30-lap main event and steering his Club 29 bullet to victory on Sunday night.

Jackson would start from the outside of row one and would fall in line behind Shaw on the opening lap.

Terry Phillips made a quick move by bounding up two spots on lap two as Jason Papich and Chase Junghans raced side by side for sixth.

Phillips made the move around Ricky Weiss for fourth on lap seven as Shaw rim-rode around the three-eighths-mile oval as Jackson and Hensel followed around the low side.

Shaw would continue to lead at the one-third mark as race one winner Darrell Lanigan bypassed Junghans and Papich to ride in the sixth spot.

Jackson would make his move on Shaw as the two were even on lap 11 with Jackson moving to the front on lap 12. Halfway home Jackson lead Shaw, Adam Hensel, Phillips, Weiss, Lanigan, Papich, Junghans, Chris Simpson, Billy Moyer, and seventeenth-starting Jimmy Owens.

As sprinkles began to falls on lap 17 Owens began to put on a show, flying around a cushion that was much improved over night one. He would crack the top 10 on lap 15 and start building up a tremendous amount of momentum in pursuit of the front runners.

Henzel would dispatch of Shaw on lap 18 as Lanigan did the same to Weiss and then Phillips. Jackson and Henzel would slightly ease away from the pack amidst last traffic as a war developed between Lanigan, Phillips, Shaw, Weiss and Papich with position swaps occurring all over the speedway.

With 10 laps to go Jackson and Henzel continued up front, but Phillips had gone back around Lanigan for third with Shaw now fifth. The back and forth battle between Lanigan and Phillips swayed back in favor of Lanigan driver as Owens began to pick off the top runners vaulting from 10th to fourth between laps 20 and 25, blasting around the most unoccupied high side.

Lanigan would poke his nose to the inside of Henzel several times over the final five trips but couldn't muster enough momentum to make the move.

Meanwhile, Jackson would race unchallenged to the checkers in picking up his first career Wild West Shootout win.

Hensel would finish second, followed by Lanigan, Owens and Phillips.
Jake Gallardo won his second-straight modified feature, while Scott Bintz captured the X-Mod feature.

*The finish:*
Tony Jackson Jr., Adam Hensel, Darrell Lanigan, Jimmy Owens, Terry Phillips, Chris Simpson, Ricky Weiss, Jason Papich, Don Shaw, Chase Junghans, Stormy Scott, Billy Moyer, A.J. Diemel, John Mitchell, Tyler Erb, R.C. Whitwell, Ronnie Lee Hollingsworth, Pat Doar, David Burroughs, Jake O'Neil, Jake Redetzke, Matt Furman, Rodney Sanders, Billy Moyer Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/jackson-scores-in-the-wild-west/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Late Model Racers Talk Tire Rules​*
In early February, Darrell Lanigan and his Union, Ky.-based race team will make their annual journey south to the warmer climates of Georgia and Florida, where the World of Outlaws Late Model Series will launch its 2015 season with seven races spread among three racetracks Feb. 6-21.

Lanigan, who claimed his third career WoO LMS championship in 2014, will likely also compete in four DIRTcar-sanctioned events during that stretch for a total of 11 races.

Along with two Club 29 Race Cars and nearly enough spare parts to build a third car, Lanigan plans to pack somewhere between 60 and 70 tires into his hauler for his annual February trek. At first glance, that may seem like an excessive amount of rubber for only 11 races, but Lanigan knows it could be much more.

"It's a lot of tires," said Lanigan, who has been a WoO LMS regular since the national tour was relaunched in 2004. "But it wasn't too long ago that we'd be taking twice as many down there."

Indeed, the number of tires needed to make it through the February races could be much higher, and it has been in the past when the WoO LMS operated with an open tire rule that allowed competitors to use any compound Late Model tire. But in recent seasons, the series has implemented a flexible tire rule that limits competitors to roughly three or four compound options at each race, with the allowed tires adjusted based on what's best for each racetrack.

For example, at the season-opening Winter Freeze Feb. 6-7 at Screven Motorsports Complex in Sylvania, Ga., competitors will be allowed to run Hoosier compounds 1300, 1350, and 1450 or American Racer compounds 44, 48 and 53, with the Hoosier 1450 and the American Racer 53 being allowed as right-rear tire options only. The Late Model Winter Nationals at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., Feb. 13-15 and the DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., Feb. 16-21 will both allow only Hoosier compounds LM 20, 30 and 40. (More tire rule information for the February events can be found at www.WoOLMS.com).

The difference between a three-compound tire rule and an open tire rule can be substantial for race teams, cutting the required tire inventory by as much as half, according to Lanigan. That means if 60 to 70 tires for 11 races seems substantial, imagine needing upwards of 120 for the same stretch. While many of those 120 tires may go unused on the trip, just having them on hand increases a team's tire bill, adds extra work for crew members and creates space issues inside a team's hauler.

"Back when it was open (tire rule) at Screven and Volusia, we'd take probably an easy 120 tires or something like that between two trucks," said Lanigan, who enters the 2015 season fresh off a WoO LMS record 17-win 2014 campaign. "Now, you can probably go with 60 or 70 and make it through all three weeks. You just can't imagine how much of a difference that makes. I like (the tire rule) and I know my (crew) guys like it."

While the WoO LMS has instituted tire rules for its February events for a number of years, the tour only in the past two seasons implemented that policy for all of its other events. The rules typically allow competitors to choose between three of four compounds, with the allowed tires in line with what is typically used by competitors in the region of the track hosting the event.

That policy, which will continue in use for the 2015 WoO LMS season, has been met with positive feedback from many drivers and teams.

Series regulars have reported drastic reductions in tire inventory, while non-regulars benefit from not having to purchase a large amount of extra tires just to compete in WoO LMS events.

"As much as it takes to run up and down the road and follow a national series, it's huge for us if you can cut the tire cost down," said Morgan Bagley, the Longview, Texas, driver who finished fourth in the 2014 WoO LMS standings in his second year as a tour regular. "I think it saves you money and helps make it more feasible for us to be able to travel all over the country."

Limiting tire options is aimed as not only a benefit to series regulars but also to regional and local teams that wish to compete in WoO LMS events without having to purchase a large number of tires, especially tires they may not need for other events in their region. With that in mind, the tire rule for WoO LMS events are typically tailored to include tires frequently used by competitors in the region an event is being held.

Mike Marlar is one of the many fans of the WoO LMS tire rule. Though not a series regular, the veteran Winfield, Tenn., driver enters WoO LMS frequently thanks in part to the tire rule.

"With open tires it's really disheartening when you have to spend all that money just to go to one race," said Marlar, who last season broke through for his first career WoO LMS victory at Tazewell (Tenn.) Speedway. "There's a lot of guys you talk to and ask them if they're going to a race when a series comes to town and they basically decide not to because they don't wanna have to buy all them tires. You hate to see that happen, so anytime you can simplify it (by limiting the number of tire options), I just think it's better all the way across the board.

"It used to be that the guys that had a 28-foot trailer just about couldn't run a Outlaw race because he didn't have room to hall the tires you might end up needing. Now, for one or two races with the Outlaws, you can usually get by without having to get many more tires than you would for any other race you might go to. From that standpoint alone it's a big help."

As Marlar indicated, the tire rule leads to more regional and local drivers trying their hand at series events. Many of those local and regional competitors often perform well against the WoO LMS traveling stars with a handful of drivers scoring upset or surprise victories in recent seasons.

Casey Roberts of Toccoa, Ga., is among the standout regional competitors to find WoO LMS success. A veteran among the bullrings of the Southeast, Roberts believes a restrictive tire rule allows smaller teams like his to be more competitive in WoO LMS events. He proved as much during the 2014 DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia by outdueling National Dirt Late Model Hall of Fame member and former WoO LMS champion Scott Bloomquist for his first WoO LMS victory.

"Open tires are just brutal especially when you don't have two or three hired hands to help," Roberts said. "You need one guy that basically does just tires. That makes it tough on guys like me that don't do it for a living and don't have any full-time help.

Most guys that do this are like me and don't have a whole lot of help either, so I think keeping it to a three- or four-tire rule is definitely a plus for the majority of us.

"If it's open tire rule, you're at a race wondering which tire to go with. When you don't have very much help, that just takes away from time I need to be working on the car and making it faster. So in a way, it helps level out the playing field for guys like me."

One concern in limiting the number of tire options is how the lack of softer-compound tires might affect on-track action. Softer tire compounds typically give race cars more traction, allowing, in theory, for cars to steer better so drivers can run different grooves on the track. But Lanigan believes that any difference between racing with softer compounds is minimal.

"I think the racing is still just as good," Lanigan said. "With the (Hoosier soft compounds) 1100s and 1200s, when it's wet out maybe it's a little better racing, but I don't think it's really worth it for the little bit of a difference. I think the 1300 (compound) is the best all-around tire and the racing is just as good."

Along with still allowing for side-by-side racing, having three or four tire options also still creates tire choice drama. Like with an open tire rule, WoO LMS can often be decided based on which driver and crew make the best tire choice.

Teams starting mid-pack or near the tail of an A-Main often gamble on a softer tire choice hoping it will help them march to the front. Those gambles sometimes pay off, producing thrilling races and surprise winners.

"It's a decision even if you only have two options," Marlar said. "There's still plenty of room to mess up. On top of that, you still have to have it grooved right and siped right. There's still a great deal of knowledge that goes into being competitive and being able to win at that level. The more simple you make it, the easier it is to make the right choice, but it's still easy to get it wrong."

While the restrictive tire rule still allows for some tire options, limiting teams to three or four choices makes tire decisions easier, which can be a big benefit for less experienced teams and drivers. Bagley is among the drivers that have taken advantage of less tire options to quickly become competitive on the tour.

*Article Continues Below​*


----------



## Ckg2011

The 2013 Rookie of the Year runner-up logged one of the best sophomore seasons in series history in 2014, becoming just the second driver to finish among the top five in the championship chase during his second year on tour.

"A tire rule isn't going to slow the veterans down any, but it definitely helps the newcomers to help eliminate some bad decisions," said Bagley, who scored a pair of runner-up finishes on his way to a fourth-place points finish in 2014.

"Tires will make you or break you. You can take a decent car and put the right tire on and be in the front. But you can take the best car out there and put on the wrong tires and go straight to the back.

"For people just coming into this deal, narrowing down the tires definitely helps to keep you from making the wrong decision. It's more of a level playing field because you're taking away a little bit of the notebook from those experienced guys."

Bagley is also a proponent of a restrictive tire rule because it limits the number of tires his team must keep in their hauler. With their home base in Texas, Bagley and crew often go weeks and even months between trips home to restock on supplies and rubber. That means they often leave the shop with nearly all the tires they may need for more than a month's worth of racing.

"Where we're from, not being able to go back to the shop for a month or two sometimes, it's so hard to carry all the tires that we need," Bagley said. "With a tire rule, it really helps cut down the amount of tires we have to carry. When you race with an open tire rule, you can go race one night and have to take 60 or 70 tires because there's so many different options that you might need. With a tire rule, we still might haul around 40 tires with us to a race, but that's still a huge difference."

While having extra space in the hauler is a nice product of having a tire rule, the biggest benefit to teams - from the series regulars to the weekly competitors who only enter one WoO LMS event a season - is the reduction in costs. Tire bills may still consume an absorbent amount of a race team's budget, but as Bagley points out, every little bit saved helps.

"At just about every level of racing, you have to have good tires to be competitive," Bagley said. "We spend a lot of money on tires and we'll continue to spend a lot of money on tires, but the more tires you can eliminate and not have to have, it saves you money and helps out a ton."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/woo-late-model-racers-talk-tire-rules/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Badger Midgets Reveal New Rules​*
Officials of the Badger Midget Auto Racing ***'n (BMARA), have announced major rule changes, affecting open wheel racing's oldest active sanctioning organization.

After several recent general and Board of Director Meetings, the new rules package will be utilized for the 2015 racing season. The rule changes have been made due to diminishing car count in the Wisconsin and Northern Illinois area.

Badger will implement an OEM set of rules for engines currently in place with several organizations.

"These rules will implement cost savings to our competitors for years to come and revitalize Badger's future," said BMARA representative Quinn McCabe.

The rules allow all production passenger car engines, with a maximum displacement of 2.4 liters (146.457 CID). Engines must be four cylinder inline and have no more than four valves per cylinder to compete.

All production passenger car engines must use the original manufacturer's OEM block, an OEM cylinder head, and an OEM crankshaft combination that was produced from the factory.

All current purpose built "National Type" midget racing engines are encouraged to compete, but will be restricted. A complete outline of rules will be released shortly.

Badger has also reached an agreement with Angell Park Speedway (Sun Prairie, Wis.) to run nine events during the 2015 season. The Angell Park dates along with a complete Badger Midget and Badger 600 Micro Series Schedules will be released in late January.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/badger-midgets-reveal-new-rules/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Grand Annual Field Keeps Growing​*
Jason Sides, Randy Hannagan and Sheldon Haudenschild have added their names to the list of American drivers all set for the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic, while Australian champion David Murcott has also confirmed his entry along with 1993 Classic champion Garry Brazier.

Sides knows his way around Sungold Stadium having finished 20th in the Sunday night 40-lap feature event in 2014 while Murcott's Australian championship was won at Latrobe in Tasmania last February speaks volumes of his talents.

Hannagan, the winner of the 1999, Australia - America Challenge Cup, has been another to make the Classic a regular stop on what is a busy and demanding race schedule.

In 2015 he will join forces with Ray Scott Racing, campaigning the No. USA55 machine with the support of Scott's Transport, Ray Scott Livestock Transport and Shell Oils. Hannagan will be joined by Ashley Scott in the No. V55 entry.

Haudenschild adds an exciting dimension to the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic, where he will join his two time Classic Champion father Jac in the field.

The 21-year-old hails from Wooster, Ohio and is an excitement machine behind the wheel of a sprint car.

1993 Classic Champion Garry Brazier will make a welcome return to the Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic where he will join forces with his son Jordyn in a two-car assault.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/grand-annual-field-keeps-growing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Midgets Returning To Pennsylvania​*
In 2015 the Honda USAC National Midget Championship trail will include all of the major outdoor Midget events in the country, starting with the Kokomo Grand Prix in April and running through the famed Turkey Night Grand Prix on Thanksgiving night in Perris, Calif.

The series will also make its return the state of Pennsylvania late this year for the first time in more than 25 years.

Rico Abreu is the defending champion of the series, while teammate Christopher Bell (the 2013 champion) is expected to be among primary challengers for the 2015 crown, along with Tracy Hines, who will continue his pursuit of the elusive USAC Triple Crown.

Hines needs only a National Midget title to accompany his previous championships in the AMSOIL National Sprint Car and the Silver Crown Championship crowns to become USAC's sixth Triple Crown king.

The popular Indiana Midget Week returns with five consecutive nights of racing June 10-14, while traditions like the Belleville Midget Nationals in Kansas, the Gold Crown Midget Nationals in Granite City, Ill., and the Four Crown Nationals at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, all continue in 2015.

New to the calendar are back-to-back races May 29-30 at Plymouth (Ind.) Speedway, a weekend of special racing in June that will be announced in the coming days.

The Chad McDaniel Memorial is slated July 28 at Solomon Valley Raceway in Beloit, Kan., in advance of the Belleville, Kan., spectacular which features not only the Midgets July 30 and Aug. 1, but also the USAC Silver Crown return to the High Banks July 31.

Eastern race fans will delight in the three-race Pennsylvania slate Aug. 18-20 involving Path Valley Speedway Park in Spring Run, Pa., Lincoln Speedway in New Oxford, Pa., and Susquehanna Speedway Park in Newberrytown, Pa. The co-sanctioned ARDC events mark the first time USAC's National Midgets have competed on Pennsylvania dirt in 26 years.

USAC has also announced the USAC Dirt Midget ***'n schedule, which includes 12 events at home base Bear Ridge Speedway in Bradford, Vt., and a trip to Albany-Saratoga Speedway in Malta, N.Y., on Aug. 28. The USAC-DMA Midget Series opens the season on May 2.

*2015 Honda USAC National Midget Series Schedule​*
April 10-11 - Kokomo Speedway - Kokomo, Ind.
May 29-30 - Plymouth Speedway - Plymouth, Ind.
June 10 - Gas City I-69 Speedway - Gas City, Ind.
June 11 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
June 12 - Bloomington Speedway - Bloomington, Ind.
June 13 - Lawrenceburg Speedway - Lawrenceburg, Ind.
June 14 - Kokomo Speedway - Kokomo, Ind.
June 26-27 - TBA - TBA
July 28 - Solomon Valley Raceway - Beloit, Kan.
July 30 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan.
Aug. 1 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan.
Aug. 18 - Path Valley Speedway Park - Spring Run, Pa.*
Aug. 19 - Lincoln Speedway - New Oxford, Pa.*
Aug. 20 - Susquehanna Speedway Park - Newberrytown, Pa.*
Sept. 4-5 - Tri-City Speedway - Granite City, Ill.
Sept. 26 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
Nov. 26 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
* - Co-sanctioned by the ARDC Midget Series​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-midgets-returning-to-pennsylvania/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rebel Sprints Release 10th Anniversary Slate​*
The United Rebel Sprint Series for 305 sprint cars will be entering its 10th season this year and the series has announced its 2015 racing schedule.

Focusing on putting on the best shows for the racing fans has always been the mantra for Series Promoter Rick Salem, who when setting up the series 10 years ago told drivers and team owners that he wanted to leave the Rule Book alone for 10 years to see how much series could grow.

The series has produced seven different champions in the first nine years. In 2014 there were 16 different drivers who visited victory lane in 26 races.

This season's only change will be that the National Championship will be determined by points earned at the 10 national events on the 2015 schedule.

At these national events the competitors will be racing for purses of between $1,000 to $2,000 dollars to win. The Kansas region points title will still run under the current rules of counting 80 percent of the races run within that region.

The 2015 racing season will kick off with a two day show at the Liberal Fairgrounds Speedway on April 18-19 The Rebels have made 16 appearances at the famed three-eighths-mile venue.

*2015 United Rebel Sprint Series Schedule​*
April 18-19 - Liberal Fairgrounds Speedway - Liberal, Kan.
May 9 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.
May 24 - Wakeeney Speedway - Wakeeney, Kan.
May 30 - RPM Speedway - Hays, Kan.
June 27 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.
June 28 - Wakeeney Speedway - Wakeeney, Kan.
July 10 - Wakeeney Speedway - Wakeeney, Kan.
July 11-12 - RPM Speedway - Hays, Kan.
July 18-19 - Dawson County Speedway - Lexington, Neb.
July 24 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.
July 25 - Dirtona Raceway - Hugoton, Kan.
July 31 - Rush County Speedway - LaCrosse, Kan.
Aug. 1 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan.
Aug. 29 - RPM Speedway - Hays, Kan.
Aug. 30 - Wakeeney Speedway - Wakeeney, Kan.
Sept. 5-6 - Decatur County Speedway - Oberlin, Kan.
Sept. 29 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rebel-sprints-release-10th-anniversary-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Twelve Events For Global Rallycross​*
Red Bull Global Rallycross has revealed a 12-race schedule, its largest ever, for the 2015 season.

The series calendar once again features marquee stops in major markets. The schedule kicks off in Florida on May 31 and ends with a return to the bright lights of Las Vegas, Nev., on Nov. 5.

"The 2015 Red Bull Global Rallycross schedule stands to be our best yet," said Colin Dyne, Red Bull GRC CEO. "The combination of one of the strongest calendars in all of motorsports, as well as one of racing's best broadcast packages, thanks to our partnership with NBC Sports Group, is one that will take the racing world by storm this year. With more races and points on the line, we expect to see a thrilling chase for the championship. We are grateful to our many partners for their support throughout the 2014 season, as well as NBC for a fantastic job in their event broadcasts, and we look forward to bringing these relationships into 2015."

The 2015 points championship features 12 rounds at nine unique venues, including several of the series' most familiar stops from seasons past.

This year's calendar is also marked with three doubleheader events, including the second straight doubleheader in the series' home city of Los Angeles, and the expansion of the series' popular Barbados race.

Red Bull Global Rallycross will also return to the NBC family of networks for the 2015 season, with 14.5 hours of original content, an increase of four and a half hours from the 2014 season. For the first time, GRC Lites will have its own broadcast slate, with 30-minute broadcasts of all events airing on weekdays on NBCSN.

Exact locations for each event will be announced at a later date as will broadcast dates and times. Broadcast dates and times will be released at a later date.

*2015 Red Bull Global Rallycross Schedule​*
May 31 - Tampa/St. Petersburg, Fla.
June 21 - Daytona Beach, Fla.
July 5 - TBA United States Military Base
July 25-26 - Detroit, Mich.
Aug. 15 - Washington, D.C.
Aug. 30 - Seattle, Wash.
Sept. 12-13 - Los Angeles, Calif.
Oct. 3-4 - Barbados
Nov. 5 - Las Vegas, Nev.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/twelve-events-for-global-rallycross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC Partners With Kenda Tires​*
TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL will has partnered with Kenda Tires ahead of the 2015 racing season.

Any and all racing series rely primarily on the strength of the rubber to get the vehicles around the track and TORC is no different.

Series President BJ Birtwell believes to succeed in TORC, the highest-quality products must be present and Kenda Tires fits that bill superbly.

"Tires are put through an incredible amount of abuse from the race trucks in the TORC Series," Birtwell said. "Terrain conditions change from lap to lap including enormous ruts that develop. The fact that the very tires competing in our series can be bought on the shelves by customers at your local tire retailer is a testament to the durability of tires like Kenda that will endure and perform in all types of situations for customers on the street and dirt."

Kenda tires are engineered to provide solid performance and consistently ensure customers get the most out of their investment.

They are strategically designed down to the smallest detail to meet today's most rugged challenges, whether that is at the top of the summit or a road trip in a snowstorm.

To keep up with changing needs, Kenda's industry leading engineers are constantly working to make improvements, enhancing durability and overall performance.

With a relentless commitment to be the best, all Kenda tires exceed regulations and standards to ensure buyers can move forward safely.

"Kenda is honored to be part of such a storied racing tradition and feel we have found a great partner in TORC to help us bring the Kenda brand into many more households," said Liza Hegemier, Kenda Tire Automotive Marketing Manager. "We are looking forward to all the great venues where Kenda will have the opportunity to showcase its products in one of the most brutal racing environments a tire can be subject to. What better way to show the public what we are made of."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torc-partners-with-kenda-tires/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larson Runs The Alphabet At Chili Bowl​*
From disaster to triumph.

Following a crash during his heat, Kyle Larson raced to three feature victories during Tuesday's Warren Cat Qualifying Night at the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire.

His third career preliminary night victory, Larson won his C main from sixth, the B main from 13th and finally the 25-lap feature.

"No, not at all," said Larson when asked if he thought he'd win the feature. "I thought it'd be tough to get to the A. I could get through the C and thought it would be close on getting to the A from the B. If I was to get to the A, I thought if I could finish in the top-six or seven, it would be a solid recovery. Everything seemed to fall my way after that heat race accident."

Cracking the top 10 on lap four from 17th, two attempts following the caution saw the Kunz Motorsports No. 71k shoot to seventh on lap six.

Playing a caution on laps 10, Larson was able to race to third around early race leader Levi Jones on lap 12.

Claiming the runner-up spot on lap 15, Larson trailed the Daum Insurance No. 5d by nearly a straightaway. Inching closer and closer, traffic would have to come into play in order to have a shot at the Illinois shoe; and it did as Daum was forced to shut down to avoid the spun No. 56 of Levi Jones and No 27 of Alex Bright.

To the green flag with five laps remaining, Larson was uncontested to the checkered flag.

In his first time behind the wheel of Midget since running the Chili Bowl in 2014, Missouri's Brad Loyet wheeled the Vacuworx Global No. 05 to the second podium step despite nearly losing the handle at the race's halfway point.

"It was one of those things where I kind of got caught early on following Daum and watching his line," Loyet said. "Every time he'd make a mistake, I'd make one. My car was a little bit too snug and when I almost lost everything about half way through the race, I sat back and relaxed, and realized that if we make some solid laps here, we're going to be in the show on Saturday."

On track to be the 2015 Chili Bowl Rookie of the Year, Indiana''s Spencer Bayston put his Racer's for Autism No. 39b into Saturday's feature ewith the third and final transfer from Tuesday's main.

"I'm really just in awe right now. I'm just in shock. I'm sitting here shaking, and trying to get through my mind that I just made it in the A main," said Bayston. "Two years ago, I was sitting at home watching YouTube videos of Kyle, Brad, and Bryan, and all those guys race around here. To be racing against them is a true honor."

Joey Saldana raced from 12th to fourth with Terry Babb completing the top five.

Colten Cottle from twenty-third claimed sixth with Jake Neuman seventh. Racing through a B main, New Zealand's Michal Pickens clawed from twentieth to eighth with Zach Dam coming back to finish ninth. Joey Moughan rounded out the top 10.








*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/chili-bowl-warren-cat-qualifying-night-3/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/larson-runs-the-alphabet-at-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Sprint Car HoF Unveils Inductees​*
The National Sprint Car Hall of Fame announced the names of its eight inductees for 2015 on Wednesday.

Those that will be inducted into the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame on Saturday, May 30, during the 26th annual ceremonies in Knoxville, Iowa, are:

Drivers: Gene "Tiger" Brown, Donnie Kreitz (Jr.), Danny Smith.

Owners-Mechanics-Builders-Manufacturers-Car Sponsors: Roger Beck, Gil Sonner.

Promoters-Officials-Media Members-Event/Series Sponsors: Mike Arthur, Bruce Ellis.

Pre-1945: Charlie Wiggins.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/national-sprint-car-hof-unveils-inductees/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Adds Spice To Wallace's Schedule​*
Veteran driver Kenny Wallace is kicking off his 10th season of dirt-track racing with his very first entry into the prestigious Chili Bowl Midget Nationals this week.

Wallace - whose NASCAR career dates back to 1988 - is in Tulsa, Okla., for the 29th running of the indoor racing showcase that's drawn more than 300 cars. Most fans know him as the likeable "Herman" who's started hundreds of NASCAR races. Far fewer know Wallace as a successful team owner in Dirt Modifieds ... which led him to this week's debut at the Chili Bowl.

"I started winning dirt races five or six years ago," Wallace told co-hosts Kendra Jacobs and Steve Post earlier this week on MRN.com's "Winged Nation." "Then, people started telling me I needed to run the Chili Bowl. Tony Stewart said you're not a true dirt racer until you run that event."

Wallace is one of eight drivers with a NASCAR connection who's participating in the week-long competition that concludes with Saturday night's featured race. He's driving for Loyet Motorsports with support from a number of sources including Penske Shocks.

The team is based near Wallace's Dirt Modified shop and did what neighbors do.

"They came over one day and asked me to drive for them," Wallace said. "So, all the stars aligned. I got challenged by Tony Stewart and I had a ride."

Wallace arrived in Tulsa for opening practice on Monday and quickly discovered that his learning curve was long.

"My goal is for people to pat me on the back at the end of the week and say, 'Hey, you were gettin' the hang of it, you had control, you need to come back next year and do it again,' " Wallace said. "I know I'm out of my element. Look, I'm 51 years old and my very first time in a Midget is right now."

He's getting a lot of help from the likes of Kyle Larson and Bryan Clauson. Larson, the 2014 Sprint Cup Series Rookie of the Year, won a preliminary race Tuesday night that locked him into Saturday's main event. Clauson is the defending Chili Bowl winner.

"Bryan's helped me the most," Wallace said. "If you run these things wide-open, it'll flip over backwards. That freaked me out. I went three-quarter-throttle and pulled a wheelie, so I had to learn how to control that."

Following opening practice on Monday, Wallace returned to North Carolina to celebrate his wife's birthday. He's back in Tulsa, now, preparing for the remainder of the week's schedule - practice, qualifying and racing.

Wallace believes his outgoing personality is the perfect complement to a dirt-track racer's psyche.

"They have a daredevil's mentality," he said. "If you flipped a car in NASCAR, it would be on the national news. But if World of Outlaws or open-wheel drivers flip a car, it's just part of the game. They roll it back over and go on. I have an incredible amount of respect for them. It's definitely a different mindset."

This year's edition of the Chili Bowl Midget Nationals is sponsored by Lucas Oil and presented by General Tire. It's being run on a quarter-mile clay oval inside the River Spirit Expo Center at Tulsa's Expo Square. In addition to Wallace and Larson, other drivers with NASCAR connections include Chad Boat, Cole Custer, Ryan Ellis, Ricky Stenhouse Jr., Kevin Swindell and J.J. Yeley.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...ili-Bowl-Adds-Spice-to-Wallaces-Schedule.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Martin To Help Sponsor Landers, Bloomquist​*
Jared Landers will team with late model dirt-race legend Scott Bloomquist, with both drivers competing for the Lucas Oil Late Model Championship in 2015. A familiar face in motorsports will also sponsor the pairing.

Landers' machine will carry primary partnership from Crop Production Services, along with Mark Martin Automotive, Bad Boy Mowers, Auto Services' Company and Paul McKenna of Big Dog Motorsports.

Bloomquist, who recently announced a new partnership with Mike Reece, of Reece Monuments, as his primary sponsor for 2015, will serve as a teammate to Landers with both teams sharing additional sponsorship provided by Mark Martin Automotive Group of Batesville, Ark. Bloomquist boasts over 550 feature wins, having won 36 percent of his 1,411 starts.

"We are very excited about the opportunity to team Jared up with Scott Bloomquist this season," said NASCAR legend Mark Martin, who cut his racing teeth at the dirt track before moving on to NASCAR stardom.

"Scott is the master of racing dirt models and anytime you can team with someone of that caliber, you can rest assured it will have a great impact on your program."

The teaming affords the already accomplished Landers the opportunity to further hone his skills with the guidance of Bloomquist, one of the greatest late model drivers to ever hit the dirt track circuit.

"At this stage of my career, I could not ask for a better opportunity than to team with Scott," said Landers. "I'm really looking forward to hitting the dirt with our triple 7 machine this season and with the guidance and tutelage from a master like Scott Bloomquist, we are looking for great things in the coming months."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/landers-to-team-with-bloomquist-martin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kentucky Lake Joins NeSmith LM Schedule​*
Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway in Calvert City, Ky., has signed on for four NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series races for the 2015 season.

Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway will host a pair of 50-lap, $2,500-to-win races on Aug. 28-29, and another pair of 50-lap $2,500-to-win races on Oct. 23-24.

The addition of the four Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway races brings the 2015 NeSmith Late Model schedule up to 24 point events. The Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway events will be the first for the NeSmith Late Models in the Bluegrass State.

"We're anxious to have the NeSmith Late Models at Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway and we feel they're a good addition to our 2015 schedule of events," Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway Owner/Promoter Ronnie Jones said. "We really like the way the NeSmith series does business with the way they do tech and get the name of your race track out in the public, plus we had a lot of interest from our drivers to have some NeSmith races here."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/kentucky-lake-joins-nesmith-lm-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Champion Backing Southern LM Tour​*
Champion Racing Oil announced Thursday that the company would sponsor the Southern Outlaw Late Model Series in Arkansas.

"Champion Racing Oil is proud to support the Southern Outlaws Late Model Series in Arkansas, " said Karl Dedolph, director of Champion Racing and Performance Products. "Being named the official motor oil of this highly competitive late model series is a great tribute to our 'Purpose Built' lubricant technology formulated for protection and performance."

"Our distribution partner for this series is Day Motor Sports," said Dedolph. "Day Motor Sports has been in business for over 40 years serving retail and wholesale racing customers alike. They pride themselves in offering great customer service and even slip in a little 'Southern Hospitality' every now and then. Whether you are a racer, enthusiast, or retail business; Day Motor Sports has one of the largest performance inventories to choose from including the full line of Champion racing and performance products."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/champion-backing-southern-lm-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dominant Abreu Rules Chili Bowl Prelim​*
River Spirit Qualifying Night of the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire saw Keith Kunz Motorsports claim its second win in as many nights as California's Rico Abreu stormed to his first preliminary night victory.

Asked about his mindset in the late stages of the race, Abreu replied, "Don't crash. You get those lapped cars running side-by-side in front of you then all you worry about is the guy behind you running you down"

Gridding sixth, Abreu shot to fourth on the opening lap as Chris Windom took off with the lead. A lap-five restart saw the Abreu set sights on Trey Marcham and Blake Hahn. Racing for second, Abreu advanced by the pair for second with a low line pass on the front straightaway on the eighth round.

Taking the Toyota No. 97 to the cushion, Abreu was followed by Hahn as the pair closed on Windom. Swapping the silver position following a restart on lap nine, the race for second kept pace with the leader, with Abreu working the cushion around Chris Windom on lap 15.

Setting a torrid pace around the Tulsa Expo Raceway, Abreu worked traffic by lap 20. Giving up little ground to the race behind him, the California shoe crossed 2.875 seconds ahead of Chris Windom.

Abreu capped his victory with a Polish Victory Lap in honor of Donnie Ray Crawford.

"There's a young man that was really close to him and he said if I won tonight, I should do it," Abreu said. "I didn't really think about it until after the checkered. It's pretty special just to bring back those memories."

Racing hard with Hahn in the final laps, J.J. Yeley was wheel-to-wheel with the No. 8j for almost the entire final lap, edging Hahn in the final two turns for the final transfer into Saturday's feature.

"You have to run hard no matter what when you're here," Yeley said. "The race track got really treacherous and you had to be smooth. I think he (Blake) was trying to regain maybe the spot he had given up there, and obviously when you are coming down to the last couple of laps, you are going to do everything you can to get in that top three."

Completing the top five, Sammy Swindell was quite the show having to advance position 45 times through the night's D, C, B and A mains after losing the muffler on the J.C.T. No. 1 during his heat.

Battling in the top three early on, Trey Marcham settled for sixth with Casey Shuman crossing seventh. From 23rd, Colby Copeland snagged eighth with Tyler Thomas ninth. Oklahoma's Brady Bacon completed the top 10.

River Spirit Qualifying Night of the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire saw Keith Kunz Motorsports claim its second win in as many nights as California's Rico Abreu stormed to his first preliminary night victory.

Asked about his mindset in the late stages of the race, Abreu replied, "Don't crash. You get those lapped cars running side-by-side in front of you then all you worry about is the guy behind you running you down"

Gridding sixth, Abreu shot to fourth on the opening lap as Chris Windom took off with the lead. A lap-five restart saw the Abreu set sights on Trey Marcham and Blake Hahn. Racing for second, Abreu advanced by the pair for second with a low line pass on the front straightaway on the eighth round.

Taking the Toyota No. 97 to the cushion, Abreu was followed by Hahn as the pair closed on Windom. Swapping the silver position following a restart on lap nine, the race for second kept pace with the leader, with Abreu working the cushion around Chris Windom on lap 15.

Setting a torrid pace around the Tulsa Expo Raceway, Abreu worked traffic by lap 20. Giving up little ground to the race behind him, the California shoe crossed 2.875 seconds ahead of Chris Windom.

Abreu capped his victory with a Polish Victory Lap in honor of Donnie Ray Crawford.

"There's a young man that was really close to him and he said if I won tonight, I should do it," Abreu said. "I didn't really think about it until after the checkered. It's pretty special just to bring back those memories."

Racing hard with Hahn in the final laps, J.J. Yeley was wheel-to-wheel with the No. 8j for almost the entire final lap, edging Hahn in the final two turns for the final transfer into Saturday's feature.

"You have to run hard no matter what when you're here," Yeley said. "The race track got really treacherous and you had to be smooth. I think he (Blake) was trying to regain maybe the spot he had given up there, and obviously when you are coming down to the last couple of laps, you are going to do everything you can to get in that top three."

Completing the top five, Sammy Swindell was quite the show having to advance position 45 times through the night's D, C, B and A mains after losing the muffler on the J.C.T. No. 1 during his heat.

Battling in the top three early on, Trey Marcham settled for sixth with Casey Shuman crossing seventh. From 23rd, Colby Copeland snagged eighth with Tyler Thomas ninth. Oklahoma's Brady Bacon completed the top 10.[/img][/CENTER]

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/dominant-abreu-rules-chili-bowl-prelim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Donny Schatz Best In A 410 Sprint Again​*
For the seventh time in his career, Donny Schatz of Fargo, N.D., was voted the Driver of the Year by the North American 410 Sprint Car Poll voting panel of media members, promoters, sanctioning officials and manufacturers.

The 2014 Knoxville Nationals winner and World of Outlaws champion, earned 23 of the 24 first-place ballots cast in the year-end poll.

Tony Stewart, owner of the Donny Schatz sprint car, earned his seventh Teamof the Year honors, though three of those have come from the North American Non-Winged Sprint Car Poll.

Those drivers ranked second through fifth, respectively, are WoO regular Daryn Pittman of Oklahoma, UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions champion Dale Blaney, 2014 Kings Royal winner Kerry Madsen and World of Outlaws regular Paul McMahan of California.

Rounding out the top 10 for the season are Joey Saldana, 2014 Williams Grove Speedway champion Greg Hodnett, Brian Brown, Brad Sweet and David Gravel. Blaney earned one first-place vote.

Rico Abreu of California received the Wild Card Award for his exciting 410 sprint car performances in 2014.

Austin Hogue of Pennsylvania, the top rookie at the Lincoln and Williams Grove tracks this past season, has earned the Rookie of the Year award in the 410 division of the North American Sprint Car Poll. Brian Stickel of Knoxville Raceway has captured the Promoter of the Year honors for the second consecutive year.

Jack & Bonnie Elam of J&J Auto Racing will earn the Builder/Manufacturer of the Year honors for the '410' poll. For the first time, the Media Member of the Year award will go to Ralph Sheheen of SPEED SPORT Magazine.

The North American 410 Sprint Car Poll is an annual awards program of the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum. All awards will be distributed in 2015 at tracks throughout North America. The awards were announced on the second day of the 2015 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals in Tulsa, Okla.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/donny-schatz-best-in-a-410-sprint-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Renegade, NSL Sprints Team Up​*
The National Sprint League and the Renegade Sprints are joining forces for a pair of weekends in 2015.

The National Sprint League is headquartered in the Upper Midwest with approximately 30 races in seven states on its schedule. Based in Ohio, the Renegade Sprint Series has more than 35 dates on its schedule for 2015.

On Oct. 2-3, the NSL and the Renegades will face off at the I-80 Speedway near Greenwood, Neb. The Fearless 410 Finale will serve as a season championship for the National Sprint League and pay $10,000 to Saturday night's winner. The banked four-tenths-mile oval will be the perfect showdown for both series.

Events are currently being scheduled in Ohio in late October in which the series will meet again.

"This is very exciting," said National Sprint League founder Tod Quiring. "It will be great to have the Renegade Sprint Series drivers here in the Midwest to take on the NSL. We have several drivers who travel to the World Finals in Charlotte in November and this may give us more heading that way this year, so dates in Ohio at the end of October are perfect for them on their way to that event. This is a win-win for both series, the tracks and for the fans."

Possible venues for the NSL/Renegade showdown in Ohio include Millstream Speedway in Findlay and Atomic Speedway near Chillicothe. The specific dates for those events will be announced soon.

"Currently we have Atomic and Millstream scheduled for Oct. 3 and Oct. 4, and we're looking to move those dates back in the month to accommodate the NSL drivers," said Shane Helms of the Renegade Sprints. "This will be a great event for those tracks, the fans of Ohio and the Midwest, and the drivers as well. We're looking forward to taking on the NSL."

The Renegade Sprints and the National Sprint League will also be a part of the Friday, May 15 Sprints Gone Wild event at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway, with $5,000 going to the winner of the main event that night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-sprint-cars/renegade-nsl-sprints-team-up/


----------



## Ckg2011

****** Cruises To Preliminary Night Score​*
Night three of the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire saw one the Chili Bowl's veterans claim victory, as Jerry ***** Jr. hustled the high line to his third career preliminary night victory.

What will be the 16th A-feature start for the Tucson, Ariz., native, this makes 12 consecutive years that ***** has made the cut for Saturday's A-Feature.

"We had 60-70 cars here tonight and some of the top drivers," ***** said. "In any preliminary night, it's hard enough to run in the top-three, certainly hard enough to win. Everything has got to go your way, which it did tonight. From our heat, to our qualifier, everything went right. The reason we celebrate pretty good on preliminary nights is because it's still a big win."

Following a 10-car pile-up on the second lap, Danny Stratton took off to the race lead. Stalked by Andrew Deal, the Kansas shoe grabbed took point exiting the fourth turn on lap four.

Runner-up the following lap, ***** began building momentum. Railing the cushion, ***** set low in turn-three, sailing the Wilke-Pak No. 5 to the cushion and the lead on lap seven.

Hitting traffic on lap 11, the Arizona racing veteran gave up very little ground to Deal, despite contact from a slower car on the 13th round. Able to put two slower cars behind him, the caution flew on lap 14 as Tracy Hines climbed the front straight-a-way wall while running in the final transfer to Saturday's fFeature.

Back to green flag with the lapped cars between ***** and Deal, it took little time for the advantage to grow, as ***** finished 2.220 seconds ahead of Andrew Deal.

Asked about the final restart, Deal replied, "I knew the car was good on top. I couldn't get a good enough run to get around the lapped cars. Luckily they went to the bottom after that restart and that really helped me. I was just thinking, how many laps are left?"

After the Airbox came dislodged from the No. 39 during his Heat Race, forcing him to the rear of the lineup for causing a caution, Kevin Swindell had to earn his spot in the A-Feature through the night's second B main. Caught in the crash on the second lap, Swindell visited the work area to change a tire.

Restarting at the tail, the four-time Chili Bowl Champion made the pass for the final podium step on lap 24.

"I was able to get around the bottom pretty good. I think most of the guys couldn't and didn't really try," said Swindell. "I had the seas part a couple of times to get a few of them and I guess I had to really work past Bernal at the end."

California's Ryan Bernal raced to fourth with Christopher Bell clawing from 17th to complete the top five after also being involved in the second-lap crash.

Danny Stratton ended up sixth after leading early. Indiana's Justin Peck from 19th to seventh with Shane Golobic, Seth Bergman and Kevin Bayer making up the top 10.

Full Results:
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/chili-bowl-christner-trucking-qualifying/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/*****-cruises-to-preliminary-night-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Tops 360 Sprint Car Poll Again​*
Jason Johnson of Eunice, La., was voted the 2014 Driver of the Year by the North American 360 Sprint Car Poll voting panel of media members, promoters, sanctioning officials and manufacturers for the sixth time.

Johnson, the American Sprint Car Series (ASCS) national tour champion, earned eight of the 18 first-place ballots cast in the year-end poll. Jason & Bobbi Johnson earned their fourth Team of the Year award as well.

Those drivers ranked second through fifth, respectively, are Jeff Swindell of Tennessee, Brad Loyet of Missouri, Brian Brown of Missouri and Sam Hafertepe Jr. of Texas.

Rounding out the top 10 for the season are Aaron Ruetzel, Johnny Herrera, California Sprint Car Civil War Series champion Shane Golobic, United Sprint Car Series (USCS) champion Terry Gray and Empire Super Sprints (ESS) champion Steve Poirier, respectively.

In addition to Jason Johnson, others receiving first-place votes were Swindell (two), Loyet (two), Brown (three), Golobic (one), Derek Hagar (one) and United Racing Company (URC) champion Davey Franek (one).

Three-time Upper Midwest Sprintcar Series (UMSS) feature winner Ryan Bowers of Minnesota earned the North American 360 Sprint Car Poll Rookie of the Year title in his first full season of winged 360-cubic-inch sprint car competition. Due to a tie in the voting, Jack & Bonnie Elam of J&J Auto Racing and Chuck Merrill of Maxim Chassis will share the Builder/Manufacturer of the Year honors for 2014.

In addition, the team of Kendra Jacobs & Steve Post of MRN Radio's Winged Nation internet show will receive the Media Members of the Year award. Glenn Styres of the Ohsweken Speedway in Ontario, Canada, earned his seventh Promoter of the Year award, while 2012 Rookie of the Year Christopher Bell of Oklahoma will again receive the Wild Card Award for his exciting 360 sprint car performances in 2014.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/johnson-tops-360-sprint-car-poll-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*GRC Lites To Race 12 Times In 2015​*
Red Bull Global Rallycross announced a 12-race schedule for the 2015 GRC Lites season Wednesday, kicking off in Florida on May 31 and culminating in Las Vegas in November.

In addition, GRC Lites races will be telecast as a standalone program for the first time in series history. The series will be featured in nine 30-minute shows, each telecast on NBCSN on weekdays following Red Bull GRC race weekends.

"We are delighted to announce the 2015 schedule and first standalone broadcast slate for the GRC Lites class," said Red Bull GRC CEO Colin Dyne.

"GRC Lites is an important feeder series for Red Bull Global Rallycross, and the source of our future champions for years to come. We are incredibly grateful to our fantastic partners at NBC Sports Group for helping us ensure that the future stars of our sport make it to television, and we know that our fans will be excited to watch the most talented young drivers in the world."

*2015 GRC Lites schedule​*
May 31 - Tampa/St. Petersburg, Fla.
June 21 - Daytona Beach, Fla.
July 5 - United States Military Base
July 25 - Detroit
July 26 - Detroit
Aug. 15 - Washington, D.C.
Aug. 30 - Seattle
Sept. 12 - Los Angeles
Sep. 13 - Los Angeles
Oct. 3 - Barbados
Oct. 4 - Barbados
Nov. 5 -Las Vegas​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/grc-lites-to-race-12-times-in-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Georgia Boot Supports Superbowl Of Racing​*
Georgia Boot has returned as title sponsor of the season opening weekend for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series at Georgia's Golden Isles Speedway on Feb. 5-7.

Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing will consist of three full nights of racing at Golden Isles.

Not only will fans see the stars and cars of the premier national touring series but they will also get a chance to win some cash and prizes, as part of the Georgia Boot Fan Appreciation Contest.

Fans that attend the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing can visit the Georgia Boot display booth at Golden Isles to purchase the latest Georgia Boot Footwear and register for a chance to win cash and prizes from Georgia Boot and Lucas Oil.

On Feb. 7 twenty-four names will be drawn from the entry box at the Georgia Boot booth, matching a fan with each driver that starts the feature event on that evening.

The fan matched with the winning driver of the feature event will win $515 in cash, a pair of Georgia Boots and a gift package from Lucas Oil.

Fans matched with second and third place drivers in the feature event will also win a gift package from Georgia Boot and Lucas Oil.

Thursday night's Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing event will include the Edwin Coggins Memorial, a 30-lap $7,000 to win feature event.

Coggins died at Golden Isles Speedway at last year's Super Bowl of Racing.

Coggins was a long time supporter of dirt track racing, Golden Isles Speedway and racers from the South Georgia area.

Golden Isles Speedway will run an unsanctioned 25-lap $1,500 to win Southern Thunder Rules Late Model show on Thursday night.

Following the Thursday night activities, Golden Isles Speedway will open the track to any and all divisions for an open practice.

Both Friday night and Saturday night's events will be the first points events of the 2015 season for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, with 50-lap feature events paying $10,000 to win both nights.

The Southern Thunder Late Models will also be in action at GIS on Friday and Saturday, running two complete shows, paying $2,500 to win for their 30-lap feature events.

Friday and Saturday's events will also be filmed by the Lucas Oil Production Studios for broadcast on the MAVTV Network in 2015.

"Georgia Boot is thrilled to again be the title sponsor of the Super Bowl of Racing at Golden Isles Speedway. We are excited to help kick off the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series for 2015 and look forward to spending three days with some of the hardest working fans in motorsports," said Seann Anderson, Georgia Boot Brand Manager.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/georgia-boot-supports-superbowl-of-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darrell Lanigan Tames The Wild West​*
Defending World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion Darrell Lanigan charged from eighth starting spot to win Friday night's feature during the Keyser Manufacturing Wild West Shootout at USA Raceway.

It was Lanigan's second victory in four races during the series aboard the Childress Inspection, Childress Fishing & Rentals, Andy Durham Racing Engines, Black Diamond/Club 29.

Lanigan took the lead from Garrett Alberson on lap 11 and raced away from the field during the remainder of the 30-lap event on the three-eighths-mile dirt track.

Billy Moyer closed the gap during the final laps, but Lanigan held on for the $3,000 triumph. Moyer was second with Wednesday night winner Rodney Sanders, Ronny L. Hollingsworth and Ryan Gustin rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Billy Moyer, Rodney Sanders, Ronny L. Hollingsworth, Ryan Gustin, Garrett Alberson, Stormy Scott, Clay Daly, A.J. Diemel, Jason Krohn, Tony Jackson Jr., Chris Simpson, Ricky Weiss, Jake O'Neil, Hunter Rasdon, Jimmy Mars, Billy Moyer Jr., Jason Papich, Don Shaw, Jeremy Keller, Jake Redetzke, Terry Phillips, Jimmy Owens, R.C. Whitwell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/darrell-lanigan-tame-the-wild-west/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brewerton Swaps Super DIRTcar Date​*
The Super DIRTcar Series event originally scheduled for Friday night, Sept. 25 at Brewerton Speedway has been moved to Saturday night, Sept. 19.

The Super DIRTcar Series event will now be the anchor event of a two-day Duel at the Demon Weekend, to be held Friday and Saturday, Sept. 18-19.

It will be a big block fan's dream, with two days and 150 feature laps on tap for the mighty modifieds.

DIRTcar big-block modifieds and sportsman will share the spotlight Friday night. Modifieds will have $3,000 up for grabs in a 50-lap preliminary feature.

The always competitive Sportsman will be competing for a lucrative $1,500 first place prize and an automatic top-10 starting spot in the Industrial Tire of CNY Sportsman Championship at Fulton on Oct. 4.

Saturday's activity will be highlighted by the highly anticipated return of the Super DIRTcar Series. The 100-lap affair will mark the first series visit at the d-shaped track since 2008. Defending series champion Billy Decker and series frontrunner and 2014 Brewerton points king Matt Sheppard will lead a star-studded field of the Northeast's best Big Block drivers into one of the circuit's most competitive tracks. The Pro Race Cars Mod Lites will join the Big Blocks that evening for their final point event of the 2015 season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/brewerton-swaps-super-dirtcar-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Clauson On Night Four In Tulsa​*
Picking up where he left off last year, Bryan Clauson led flag to flag in Friday's Vacuworx Global Qualifying Night feature during the 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire.

Asked what it would mean to win back-to-back Drillers, Clauson replied,

"It would be huge; this place has been under an evil reign for a long time. I got to sit here next to Kevin (Swindell) last year and talk about how easy it is to win off the front row, and this and that. We are on the front row this year, and hopefully it's as easy as he says. Hopefully we can make 55 good ones, and be sitting here again tomorrow."

Working low on the start, Clauson soon jumped to the cushion to begin building his momentum. Racing from eighth, Chad Boat began working Daryn Pittman for third. Making the pass on lap seven, the pair gave chase as Dave Darland occupied the runner-up spot.

Finding the tail of the field on lap 12, Clauson began picking his way through slower cars; building a buffer between himself and Darland, who was losing his advantage over Boat and Pittman through traffic.

Swapping the third spot on the 18th lap, Boat returned the favor, and then made work of Darland for second on lap 20 with Pittman in tow. Challenged by Damion Gardner for fourth, Darland and "The Demon" tangled entering the first turn, forcing the race's lone caution on lap 22.

With seven lapped cars in the lineup, Clauson took the green with no worries of being caught. Racing amongst slower cars, Daryn Pittman managed to work back around Chad Boat for the silver position in the final two laps.

"I hadn't run the bottom in 20 laps so I didn't know what to expect when I went down there," Pittman said. "I was just committed that I was going down there and try to make something happen."

Chad Boat held on to punch the week's final ticket into Saturday's feature.

"You've got to pass everyone you can and our goal was to get up where Bryan was," Boat said. "It probably wasn't realistic, but I think we are all pretty pleased here."

Racing from the second B main, Tanner Thorson tore a path from 18th to fourth. California's Darren Hagen rounded out the top five.

Starting 17th, Tim McCreadie came up to sixth with Shane Cottle seventh. Ronnie Gardner eight, Cory Kruseman ninth, and Damion Gardner 10th after the tangle with Darland.








*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/chili-bowl-vacuworx-global-qualifying-night-2/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/its-all-clauson-on-night-four-in-tulsa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Named Best In A Non-Wing Sprint​*
Dave Darland of Kokomo, Ind., has been named the 2014 Driver of the Year by the North American Non-Winged Sprint Car Poll voting panel of media members, promoters, sanctioning officials and manufacturers for the first time.

The leading United States Auto Club (USAC) sprint car feature winner of all-time earned four of the 14 first-place ballots cast in the year-end poll.

Those drivers ranked second through fifth, respectively, are United States Auto Club (USAC) champion Brady Bacon, USAC-CRA champion Damion Gardner of California, Kokomo Speedway champion Bryan Clauson and Jon Stanbrough of Indiana. Rounding out the top 10 drivers are Robert Ballou, Mike Spencer, USAC Western Classic Sprints champion Ryan Bernal, Bloomington Speedway champion Brady Short and Chase Stockon, respectively.

In addition to Darland, others capturing first-place votes were Bacon (three), Gardner (four), Clauson (two) and Ballou (one).

Ballou will receive the Wild Card Award for his exciting non-winged sprint car performances in 2014, while Damion Gardner's sprint car owner, Mark Alexander, will receive the 2014 non-winged sprint car Team of the Year Award.

Mike and Tim Truex of Loudpedal Productions will receive the North American Non-Winged Sprint Car Poll Media Members of the Year honor. Don Kazarian of the Perris Auto Speedway earned the Promoter of the Year title.

Cooper Clouse of Ohio will receive the 2014 North American Non-Winged Sprint Car Poll Rookie of the Year Award from the voting panel. John Godfrey of Spike Chassis will receive the Builder/Manufacturer of the Year honors.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/darland-named-best-in-a-non-wing-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders, Bintz Triumph In Tucson​*
Rodney Sanders had a big night on Saturday at USA Raceway.

The Happy, Texas native had every reason to be as uplifting as his hometown's name after winning the Modified portion of the Wild West Shootout's fifth night. Sanders also finished eighth in the Late Model event.

Holding off Ricky Thornton Jr. and Ryan Gustin to take the Modified victory, however, was even better.

Sanders wasn't the only driver to record a stellar showing in Arizona. Jimmy Owens won the Late Model feature and Jamestown, N.D.'s Scott Bintz captured victory in the X-Mod A-Main.

Bintz won over Ron Schreiner and Chad Olsen to complete the night's undercard.

*The finish:*

*Modifieds:*
Rodney Sanders, Ricky Thornton Jr., Ryan Gustin, Jake Gallardo, Mike Stearns, Fito Gallardo, Grant Junghans, Brady Gerdes, Matt Gilbertson, Dan Hilsabeck, Alex Stanford, Ward Imrie, Christy Georges, Jimmy Ray, Royal Jones, Chad Olsen, Dusty Riggs, Rick Spencer, Greg Jelvik, Brad Diercks, Blake Jegtvig, Joey Moriarty, Robert Hellebust, Daryl Fischer

*X-Mods:*
Scott Bintz, Ron Schreiner, Chad Olsen, Tyler Peterson, Lance Schill, Jeff Hartley, Travis Saurer, Alex Gonzales, A.J. Huebner, Brian Clark, Ricky McGuire, Ken McCleskey, Dick Gorham, James Brinkley, Dusty Gauthier, Casey Skyberg, Brandon Farrington, Joey Rowell, Kelsie Foley, Sherman Barnett

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/sanders-bintz-triumph-in-tucson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saturday Night's All Right For Owens​*
Jimmy Owens powered past Jason Papich on lap 12 of the Wild West Shootout's fifth night, then kept new teammate Stormy Scott at bay over the closing laps to claim the $3,000 winner's purse on Saturday at USA Raceway.

The man known as "The Newport Nightmare" gave his opponents plenty to stay awake over when he cleared Papich for the lead after what was a three-lap tussle for the top spot.

Owens' victory goes down as his first for Rowland Racing and the fifth in a row for the Black Diamond/Club 29 chassis.

It could've gone in Scott's favor.

The Las Cruces, N.M. native rallied from fifth place at the halfway point to an impressive runner-up result. Scott wasted no time in trying to catch Owens, as he gained three positions in three laps to move into second with 10 to go.

As was the case many times last season, though, there was no catching Owens.

Scott worked the cushion to his advantage until he slapped the wall on lap 29 as he tried desperately to get by the leader. He nearly pulled it off in the closing laps - getting alongside Owens with one to go - but the veteran from Newport, Tenn. held him at bay.

Jimmy Mars finished third with Papich fourth and A.J. Diemel rounding out the top five. Darrell Lanigan finished 24th after retiring from the race just four laps after the green flag flew. World of Outlaws STP Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz didn't fare much better, winding up 20th at the race's conclusion.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Owens, Stormy Scott, Jimmy Mars, Jason Papich, A.J. Diemel, Billy Moyer, Chris Simpson, Rodney Sanders, Jason Krohn, Ricky Weiss, Billy Moyer Jr., Tony Jackson Jr., Jake O'Neil, Tyler Erb, Garrett Alberson, Clay Daly, Pat Doar, Hunter Rasdon, Kyle Beard, Donny Schatz, Anthony Burroughs, Jeremy Keller, Terry Phillips, Darrell Lanigan

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/saturday-nights-alright-for-owens/


----------



## Ckg2011

*17 Events For Western IMCA Sprints​*
After getting a couple exhibition nights in last season, the inaugural Western IMCA RaceSaver Sprint Series debuts in 2015 with 17 events at three California speedplants.

Opening night is scheduled for March 14 at Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif.

Both Thunderbowl and Kings Speedway in Hanford, Calif., host seven races, with three more at Bakersfield (Calif.) Speedway.

Features will pay $750 to win and a minimum of $150 to start. IMCA Speedway Motors Weekly Racing National and Allstar Performance California State points will be awarded for the 14 events scheduled during the regular IMCA point season.

"Here in the Central Valley, we were hurting for car counts and were looking for a way to reinvent the wheel. That's when someone suggested RaceSaver," explained Series Director Scott Woodhouse. "We wanted a less expensive alternative with a maintenance cost that wouldn't scare people off."

"I bought a motor from Roger Hadan, who came out here and attended a meeting with drivers last fall," he continued. "We're getting a lot of interest in this series. So far, the biggest things behind that interest are the fact that the motors are sealed and everyone is on a level playing field."

Woodhouse expects to have 10 or more cars entered in the opener, with veterans of the division joined by drivers moving up from mini-sprint and other local classes.

Thunderbowl dates in addition to the opener are April 25, May 2, May 16, May 30, July 25 and Oct. 10.

The series is at Bakersfield on March 21, May 9 and Aug. 15.

Kings will host March 28, June 27, Aug. 1, Sept. 11, Sept. 19, Oct. 3 and Oct. 9 events.

Dave Lawrence is already RaceSaver certified and will head tech inspection each night.

"This division was designed by (RaceSaver founder) French Grimes for anybody who wants to participate regularly in racing and not worry about high costs and maintenance," said Woodhouse, also race director at Thunderbowl. "They know they're not going into a gunfight with a pocketknife. RaceSaver puts the emphasis on setup and the driver, not cubic dollars."

IMCA most recently sanctioned weekly Sprint Car racing in California in 1999. Tulare ran IMCA Sprints in 1997.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/17-events-for-western-imca-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Powers To Chili Bowl Glory​*
Rico Abreu turned in a dominant performance to win the 29th annual 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire in River Spirit Center.

It was the first Gold Driller for car owner Keith Kunz since 2002.

"I just tried to stay as patient as I could," Abreu said. "You know the race is a not a long race, but it is a long race. For a few laps I just kind of got after it just to see where we were at and I hung with him (Bryan Clauson) pretty good.

"I don't know how hard he was racing, but when the time was right I pulled the trigger and gave him a slide job and was waiting for him to slide me back. We dragged raced each other into three and I came out with the lead."

Gridding the Toyota / Abreu Vineyards No. 97 third, Abreu slipped back to fifth as Clauson jumped to the lead over Jerry ***** Jr. with Kyle Larson in tow. Jumping to a sizable advantage on the restart, ***** and Larson raced for second until Larson spun in turn two on the 15th round.

Using restarts to his advantage, Abreu o jumped past ***** for second on a lap-20 restart. Slowed again on lap 22, green laps saw Abreu on the back bumper of Clauson for the lead.

Setting up the pass, Abreu bolted the bottom line entering the first turn. Sliding clear of Clauson, the 2014 winner turned low in a drag race to turn three. Railing the cushion, the advantage was to Rico on the 26th lap.

Leaving the field to battle, caution flew again on Lap 39 as Daryn Pittman tangled with Bryan Clauson in turn four battling for second; sending the pair to the tail of the field.

Picking his way through the field from the tail after being involved in a crash on Lap 13 that involved five other drivers, Kevin Swindell moved to third on lap 40 after contact with Father, Sammy, sent the No. 1 back several spots.

Finding traffic in the final laps, Kevin Swindell closed quickly but time would run out as Abreu grabbed the win.

"You come here four years in a row and leave here as the winner, and sit in that middle chair, it's no fun to even run second anymore. Last year was kind of depressing and pretty much the same thing of just being a couple laps too late," said Swindell. "We had a great car, but somebody else's mistake really put me behind the eight-ball at the beginning. I did all I could to get back, but Rico was really good at the end."

Damion Gardner transferred through the first B main and raced from 23rd to third as the race's hard charger in the Leffler Memorial No. 71L.

Tanner Thorson came from 18th to fourth with Sammy Swindell recovering to complete the top five.

From his tangle with Clauson, Pittman came to sixth with Larson recovering from a spin to place seventh.

Andrew Deal was eighth with Zach Daum ninth after starting 20th. Clauson ended up 10th.

The Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire saw 326 drivers make the call.

Saturday's alphabet began with the N main. The year's flip count was 61 with all drivers able to walk away.















*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../chili-bowl-lucas-oil-chili-bowl-nationals-2/

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*CHILI BOWL NOTES: Popular Win For Abreu​*
Rico Abreu's victory in Saturday night's 29th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals may have been one of the most popular in the history of the event held inside the River Spirit Center.

The diminutive California racer dominated the second half of the 55-lap race to win it for the first time aboard the Toyota-powered Keith Kunz Motorsports No. 97. It was the first victory for Kunz at the Chili Bowl since 2002.

Abreu, the reigning Honda USAC National Midget Series champion, exited his car and leaped into the arms of Kunz as the fans chanted, "Rico, Rico, Rico."
Abreu's popularity also showed in that his souvenir chest was bare long before the feature even hit the race track.

Having won more than 20 features last season, including USAC, POWRi, World of Outlaws, All Star Circuit of Champions, Midwest Open Wheel ***'n and King of the West sanctioned events, Abreu will add some NASCAR K&N Pro Series races to his schedule this year.

• Two-time Chili Bowl National winner Tony Stewart may not have been racing this year, but he was plenty busy during the five-day event. Stewart was consulting with Chili Bowl co-founder Emmett Hahn on preparation of the quarter-mile dirt track and was soon riding tractors and various other pieces of equipment throughout the weekend.

• NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver Kurt Busch, who raced in the Indianapolis 500 last year, was at the Chili Bowl and told SPEED SPORT representatives that he hoped to put together a ride to be on the track during next year's 30th annual Chili Bowl Nationals.

• Another NASCAR driver, Kenny Wallace, made his Chili Bowl debut this week. He made it to the first J Main on Saturday before being eliminated from competition.

• Legendary open-wheel racer Sammy Swindell and NASCSAR Sprint Cup Series Rookie of the Year Kyle Larson were involved in an on-track skirmish Saturday night that carried over into the pits after the race.

The two exchanged heated words and Larson later tweeted about Swindell, referring to him as being "blind."

• A record 326 cars and drivers were entered in this year's Chili Bowl. There were 61 flips during the five nights of racing.

• Damion Gardner drove Doug Stringer's Jason Leffler Memorial No 71L from the first B main and from 23rd to third in Saturday night's feature.

• NASCAR and IndyCar Series team owner Roger Penske was among those making the rounds in the pits on Saturday night. He served as the grand marshal for Saturday's 55-lap finale. Three-time Indianapolis 500 winner Bobby Unser was also on hand.

• NASCAR driver Danica Patrick took in the Chili Bowl, watching her boyfriend, Ricky Stenhouse Jr., who returned to his open-wheel racing roots.

• Dave Darland, who is still seeking his first Chili Bowl victory, won the C main and charged through the field in the first B main to qualify for the feature for the 14th time in his career. Jerry ***** Jr. started his 16th Chili Bowl feature.

• Kevin Swindell has finished first or second in six consecutive Chili Bowls.

• Andrew Deal finished eighth in his first Chili Bowl feature.








*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/chili-bowl-notes-popular-win-for-abreu/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars Begin Season In February​*
One of America's oldest traveling sprint car organizations, the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions, will kick off their 2015 racing season with the traditional journey to sunny Florida.

The UNOH All Star teams will battle during five events - all paying $5,000 to win and $400 to start the A-Main - at two tracks over eight days.

It begins at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla. with three shows - Thursday, Feb. 5, Friday, Feb. 6 and Saturday, Feb. 7. The UNOH All Stars then travel a short distance to Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Florida, to be part of the DIRTcar Nationals. The UNOH All Stars will compete Wednesday, Feb. 11 and Thursday, Feb. 12.

The UNOH All Stars are part of the Bubba Army Winter Nationals at the Ocala speedplant.

The Winter Nationals features 14 nights of the best dirt racers in the world with the World of Outlaws Late Models; the UNOH All Star sprints; the DIRTcar UMP Open Wheel Modifieds; the USAC Amsoil National Sprint Cars; and the Nesmith Crate Dirt Late Model Series.

During the 2014 Winter Nationals at Bubba Raceway Park, NASCAR Sprint Cup driver Dave Blaney scored his 46 th career UNOH All Star win and 2014 Kings Royal winner Kerry Madsen would score his third career series victory on Feb. 10.

The DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park runs Tuesday, Feb. 10, through Saturday, Feb. 21. Nearly 200 teams are expected compete during the 12 nights of racing at the high-speed, half-mile oval.

Besides the UNOH All Stars, the DIRTcar Nationals features the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series; the UMP Modifieds; the World of Outlaws Late Models; the UMP Late Models; and the Super DIRTcar Series Big Block Modifieds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/top-stories/unoh-all-stars-begin-season-in-february/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Can-Am Midgets Set Schedule​*
The Lucas Oil Can-Am Midgets have planned an exciting 2015 season for their 50th year of competition.

The 50th Anniversary season begins at Sunset Speedway on Saturday, May 16 at the Spring Velocity show and ends there at the Fall Velocity event on Saturday, Sept. 26.

The 'Twin 25′s' race is scheduled at Sunset Speedway for Saturday, July 11 and the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midgets return on Saturday, Aug. 15 making four visits to this speedway.

Flamboro Speedway will host the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midgets on May 23, June 20, July 25, and Aug. 8, the date for the 'Twin 25′s' special race. The final race at Flamboro Speedway for 2015 will be on Sept. 19.

The Lucas Oil Can-Am Midgets again travel north to Sauble Speedway for the long Canadian Holiday weekend on Aug. 1-2. They return to Sauble Speedway for one more event on Saturday, Sept. 5. "The Bullring" at Grand Bend Speedway will host the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midgets for a special 'Twin 25′s' race on July 4 and Peterborough Speedway, Barrie Speedway and Full Throttle Speedway in Varney will each have one visit from the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midgets.

*The 2015 Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Schedule​*
May 16 - Sunset Speedway - Stroud, Ontario
May 23 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
June 13 - Peterborough Speedway - Peterborough, Ontatio
June 20 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
July 4 - Grand Bend Speedway - Grand Bend, Ontario
July 11 - Sunset Speedway - Stroud, Ontario
July 18 - Barrie Speedway, Barrie, Ontario
July 25 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
Aug 1 - Sauble Speedway - Sauble Beach, Ontario
Aug 2 - Sauble Speedway - Sauble Beach, Ontario
Aug 8 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
Aug 15 - Sunset Speedway - Stroud, Ontario
Sept 5 - Sauble Speedway - Sauble Beach, Ontario
Sept 12 - Full Throttle Speedway - Varney, Ontario
Sept 19 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
Sept 26 - Sunset Speedway - Stroud, Ontario​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/lucas-oil-can-am-midgets-set-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ATQMRA Sets A Busy Schedule​*
The American Three Quarter Midget Racing ***'n (ATQMRA) is about to embark on one of its most ambitious schedules in years thanks in part to inking 16 race dates at Borger's Speedway.

The plan to compete at the paved 1/7-mile oval located in Saylorsburg came after several in-depth discussions over the past few months between track promoter Brendan O'Connor and club officers with the main objective to pair the cars of the ATQMRA with the 600cc/TQ's that run regularly at Borger's.

Thus in a mutual agreement it was decided to allow the two classes to race together, marking the first step in the process of bringing the pair into the same fold all with the intent to better grow TQ racing.

The ATQMRA, which runs a 750cc engine, has made concessions to allow the 600cc/TQ's to race as part of the club provided they run the U6A engine rules. As for the ATQMRA there is no change to their rules package.

Points will be awarded per event. There does remain the thought of crowning duel champions, however that has not been determined yet.

The 600's are also invited to compete on the road with the ATQMRA.

Not since the days of the former Pine Brook Speedway has the ATQMRA had a track to call home.

After closing in 1989 the club became strictly a touring series, competing at a variety of tracks between New York, New Jersey and Pennsylvania. However, over the past few seasons car counts have been less than favorable.

When Borger's was paved a few years ago the club made a handful of appearances but as far as racing on a weekly basis there was always indecisiveness in trying to get both sides to conform to one set of general rules.

Mahoning Valley Speedway in Lehighton has taken note. The ATQMRA was not originally set to race this year at the popular ¼-mile track where the cars have been clocked as the fastest racers on record.

When the word of both groups now working in unison, they have been booked for two shows, April 25 and Oct. 24, with a possible third.

Other tracks planning to host the TQ's in 2015 include Wall Stadium Speedway in Wall Township, N.J. and Oswego Speedway in Oswego, N.Y. Additional negotiations at other regional paved tracks are in the works.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/atqmra-sets-a-busy-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Season On Tap For Lucas Oil Modifieds​*
When the three men who created the Lucas Oil Modified Series presented by LoanMart get tired of putting on auto races, they might have futures as event planners.

There are 10 points races to determine the champion driver and two other lucrative non-points events, as well as televised races on MAVTV.

There will be a new points system to determine the series' 10th champion, one that places more emphasis on winning and lessens the potential damage a poor finish can do to a driver's position in the standings.

There has been attention paid to race procedures, technical issues and other aspects of the series, too, and as a result promoter Greg Scheidecker is "more excited than I've ever been about starting a new season."

There also is work being done off the track between Scheidecker, LoanMart Madera Speedway promoter Kenny Shepherd, North State Modified Series founder Jeff Stephens and others to standardize the rules and create big events with the still-affordable Lucas Oil Modifieds as the star attraction.

"It makes perfect sense for each of the tracks to help in any way we can,"

Shepherd said January 10 during the 2014 Awards Banquet at the BlueWater Resort and Casino in Parker, Ariz. "Everyone needs to be on the same set of rules.

There are several other lucrative stops in addition to Shepherd's track - $2,000 to win at Rocky Mountain Raceways in Utah July 25, $3,000 for a victory at Orange Show Speedway in San Bernardino, Calif., Aug. 29, $3,000 for a win in the final points race at Havasu 95 Speedway in Arizona Nov. 7, $4,000 to win in the non-points Winter Showdown at Kern County (Calif.) Raceway February 28 and $4,000 to win the season-ending Race of Champions at Las Vegas Nov. 21.

In addition Lucas Oil has added $1,000 to the purse of each race, the money to be distributed among the drivers finishing third through 12th.

There's a bigger pot at the end of the rainbow as well, thanks to Hoosier Tire.

The long-time series sponsor and tire supplier has added a total of $6,000 to the points fund, increasing that to more than $13,500 to be distributed to the top 15 in the standings at season's end.

This year, a race winner will get 75 points and second place will receive 70 points. Each position after that will get two points less down to 14 points for 30th in a main event. The top five in the B main will score points on a 12-10-8-6-4 basis and all others will get 2 points.

"This is going to be our 10th season and I can't believe how far we've come in such a short time," Scheidecker said. "Obviously we couldn't have done it without the support and suggestions from all our terrific sponsors and the unbelievable professionalism of the best group of racers you'll find anywhere.
"What I really have a hard time believing is that we're just getting started."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/busy-season-on-tap-for-lucas-oil-modifieds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Suffers Broken Thumb In Tucson​*
Reigning World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion Darrell Lanigan suffered a broken right thumb during a crash in Saturday's portion of the Wild West Shootout at USA Raceway.

Lanigan was involved in an early-race incident in Saturday's feature after racing his way into the main event from the B Main. Reports indicate his thumb was broken in two places.

Lanigan is questionable to compete in Sunday's finale at USA Raceway. He is currently the Wild West Shootout points leader after scoring two victories in the last week driving for Childress Racing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/lanigan-suffers-broken-thumb-in-tucson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MAVTV Reveals Winter Heat Air Dates​*
Race fans wanting to get a racing-fix prior to the start of Florida Speedweeks will be able to do so when MAVTV airs coverage of the inaugural Winter Heat Showdown Feb. 5 and Feb. 12.

SPEED SPORT Productions captured all of the action from five nights of 410 winged sprint car racing during the Winter Heat Showdown at Arizona's Cocopah Speedway and will present it as a pair of one-hour television shows recapping the action.

Winter Heat Showdown Part I, which will feature the first three nights of racing, will air at 7 p.m. E.T. on Thursday, Feb. 5, while Winter Heat Showdown Part II, focusing on the final two nights of on-track action, will be shown the following Thursday night (Feb. 12) also at 7 p.m. ET.

SPEED SPORT Magazine Publisher and veteran motorsports play-by-play announcer Ralph Sheheen will call all the action with National Sprint Car Hall of Fame driver Brad Doty providing expert analysis. SPEED SPORT columnist Dave Argabright will serve as pit reporter.

"Sprint car racing from the desert Southwest is the perfect way for us to begin our new season of 'SPEED SPORT' on MAVTV," said Sheheen, who was recently named the National Sprint Car Poll Media Member of the Year. "With fans and racers preparing to kick off the traditional racing season during Florida Speedweeks these shows offer a timely showcase for some of the best sprint car racers in the world to strut their stuff."

Drivers competing in the Winter Heat Showdown include Steve Kinser, Joey Saldana, Danny Lasoski, Paul McMahan, Rico Abreu, Kyle Larson, Brian Brown, Dale Blaney and Aaron Reutzel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/mavtv-reveals-winter-heat-air-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Late Models' Illini 100 Scores A Sponsor​*
The Illini 100 will be bigger than ever in 2015 with a new title sponsor and a new format.

Officials with the World of Outlaws Late Model Series and Farmer City Raceway on Monday announced an agreement with Douglas Dodge Ram Trucks in Clinton, Ill., to serve as title sponsor of the prestigious early-season spectacular while also unveiling a new format that will split the event into two complete WoO LMS programs March 27-28.

The Douglas Dodge Ram Trucks Illini 100 Weekend will feature a 25-lap WoO LMS A-Main on Friday, March 27 paying $6,000 to the winner and a 75-lap A-Main on Saturday, March 28 offering a $15,000 winner's paycheck. Both nights will feature complete WoO LMS programs of time trials, heat races and last-chance qualifiers.

"We are excited to welcome Douglas Dodge Ram Trucks on board as title sponsor of the Illini 100," said WoO LMS Series Director Tim Christman. "The Illini 100 has grown into one of the biggest and most exciting race weekends of the year and the addition of a great title sponsor and the new format changes will only help to continue that growth. Adding a complete program on Friday night will certainly add excitement to the weekend while the Saturday event will rank as one of the biggest single-day payouts of the season. We believe it'll be a hit among both race teams and fans."

Along with the two complete WoO LMS programs, the Illini 100 Weekend will also boast an impressive slate of support division action. Friday's program will feature compete programs for UMP Modifieds, UMP Pro Late Models and UMP Street Stocks. Modifieds and Pro Late Models return on Saturday with each division contesting $1,000-to-win A-Mains.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../woo-late-models-illini-100-scores-a-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Seidler, Marriott Score In Snowbird Classic​*
Marlyn Seidler and Hunter Marriott both experienced racing highs and lows over the course of Arizona Speedway's Snowbird Classic.

North Dakota veteran Seidler topped Saturday's IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modified main event despite a late-race collision with a lapped car, then fashioned a third-place finish after starting 10th on Sunday with a banged-up ride.

Missourian Marriott cut his right front tire while leading midway through the opening night show and was scored last. He started 16th, charged through the field and passed defending national champion Zane DeVilbiss for the night two checkers.

Both features paid $1,250 to win. Seidler's victory put him on the ballot for the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational; Marriott was already vote eligible.

An early shakeout left pole starter Seidler in fourth in the Saturday show.

Following a caution with 10 circuits left in the 25-lapper, he shot to the front using the middle line and was still in the lead when the white flag was out.

That's when it got interesting.

Seidler was unable to avoid contact and drove over the tires a lapped car trying to pull into the infield with an expired engine. He maintained the lead after the restart, beating DeVilbiss, Tyler Mecl and Don Earven across the stripe.

"Everyting just worked out for us," Seidler said following IMCA career win No. 77. "And we still got the car fixed enough that we could start 10th and run third the next night."

After cutting a tire on unlucky lap 13 Saturday, Marriott had his work cut out for him with an outside row eight start Sunday.

"I started passing cars and kept it going," Marriott said after his successful debut weekend in a new Rage Chassis. "The middle and high lines worked best for me. We had a caution with seven laps to go, I passed Zane and never looked back.".

John Morris was fourth on Sunday at Queen Creek. Spencer Wilson had swept Snowbird Classic features last January and finished fifth each night out this time around.

*The finish:*
*Jan. 17* - Marlyn Seidler, Zane DeVilbiss, Tyler Mecl, Don Earven, Spencer Wilson, Mike Wedelstadt, im Ward, Garrett Funk, George Fronsman, Mark Stewart, Shawn Strand, Eric Center, Scott Sluka, Brian Schultz, John Morris Jr., Jeff Sheppard Jr., Jason Beaulieu, Jason Briese, Kenny Hawkins, Norman Uptain Jr., John Parmeley, Lance Mari, Mike Masters, Hunter Marriott

*Jan. 18*- Marriott, DeVilbiss, Seidler, Morris, Wilson, Strand, Schultz, Mecl, Beaulieu, Ward, Sheppard, Earven, Uptain, Funk, Sluka, Brad Whitfield, Cody Miller, Stewart, Center, Parmeley, Hawkins, Wedelstadt, Mike Strobl, Mari

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/seidler-marriott-score-in-snowbird-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Viking Speedway Joins USMTS Schedule​*
Officials from the United States Modified Touring Series announced Monday that the Viking Speedway in Alexandria, Minn., will host the fire-breathing modifieds of the USMTS for the first time ever on Thursday, June 11.

The event, positioned one day prior to the 17th Annual Masters race at the Cedar Lake Speedway, will be part of the USMTS Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region presented by Day Motor Sports, and will feature a $3,000 top prize for the main event winner.

"We're really looking forward to bringing the USMTS to Viking Speedway this summer," said USMTS President Todd Staley. "A lot of USMTS regulars have raced there in some of their big events, and several of them have commented on the quality of the facility. It should be a great show."

The Viking Speedway is celebrating 50 years of operation in 2015, and there is no better way help celebrate a half-century of racing than bringing in the largest dirt modified touring series. It's been over 20 years since a touring series this large has competed at the semi-banked half-mile clay oval.

The track's grandstands hold close to 2,300 fans with several VIP suites too. For traveling fans, camping is available with water and a dumping station on site.

The pit gate will open at 4 p.m., spectator gates open at 5 and racing begins at 7 on Thursday, June 11.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/viking-speedway-joins-usmts-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NeSmith Late Models Add I-75 Events​*
I-75 Raceway in Sweetwater, Tenn., has signed on for two NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series races during the 2015 season.

I-75 Raceway will host the NeSmith Late Models on Sept. 11 11 with a 40-lap $2,000-to-win race, and a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race on Saturday night, Sept. 12.

The two I-75 Raceway events will bring the total number of races on the 2015 NeSmith Late Model schedule of events to 26. The NeSmith Late Models will be making their first visit to I-75 Raceway, a track that has sat dormant for a number of years before being purchased and reconfigured to a three-eighths-mile clay oval last year by Tim and Angie Kyle.

"We're looking forward to hosting the NeSmith Late Models because it gives us an opportunity to have a special event at an affordable price and give our race fans something that they don't get to see on a weekly basis," Tim Kyle said.

"There will be many new drivers from several different states making their first appearance at I-75 Raceway, and we're excited to see that."

Kyle also noted another main reason for choosing to promote a NeSmith Late Model race is the series' reputation in servicing the event with outstanding technical support and public relations before, during and after event.

"Having been a car owner that has entered a race car in past NeSmith Late Model events, I know their technical program under the direction of Tim Sims is second to none, and that every competitor will be on a level playing field," Kyle said. "Our drivers and sponsors also received an abundance of mentions in press releases and over the P.A. at the races.

The NeSmith PR man Roby Helm is from this area, and I know he will help us promote this race and make it a success."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/nesmith-late-models-add-i-75-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chevy Super Series Sets 2015 Slate​*
The Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series released its 2015 schedule of events, featuring a possible 17 races.

There are 13 scheduled races at 10 different tracks in four different states over eight weekends.

The schedule for the series' third season has three new tracks, three returning tracks from 2014, and four returning tracks from the 2013 inaugural season.

The 2015 Chevy Super Series season will open on Friday night, March 20 at a new track for the series, I-75 Raceway in Sweetwater, Tenn., with a 50-lap, $3,000-to-win race. The next night on Saturday night, March 21, the action and excitement moves to 411 Motor Speedway in Seymour, Tenn., where the Chevy Super Series performed in front of an appreciative record crowd.

A pair of tracks from the inaugural 2013 season that will return with 2015 Chevy Super Series events are Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, Miss., with a 40-lap, $2,000-to-win race on April 24 and Whynot Motorsports Park in Meridian, Miss., with a 50-lap, $3,000-to-win race on April 25.

Clarksville (Tenn.) Speedway is another track from the 2013 inaugural season that returns to the Chevy Super Series 2015 schedule with the fifth round of the season with a 50-lap, $3,000-to-win race on May 30.

Penton (Ala.) Raceway who presented the first-ever Chevy Super Series race in 2013, returns to the Chevy Super Series schedule in 2015 with a 40-lap $2,000-to-win race on June 12. Talladega (Ala.) Short Track is on the Chevy Super Series schedule for the third straight season with its first of two 2015 races, a 50-lap $3,000-to-win race on June 13.

The Chevy Super Series will make its first-ever visit to Senoia (Ga.) Raceway on July 18 with a 50-lap $3,000-to-win race.

I-75 Raceway will team up with Duck River Raceway Park in Wheel, Tenn., for Volunteer State double header. I-75 Raceway will present a 50-lap, $3,000-to-win race on Aug. 14, and Duck River Raceway Park will host a 50-lap, $3,000-to-win event on Aug. 15. It will be the first ever visit for the Chevy Super Series at Duck River Raceway Park.

For the second straight year, the Chevy Super Series will be a part of the 37th Annual Alabama State Championship Races at East Alabama Motor Speedway in Phenix City, Ala., who will also host the Chevy Super Series for the third straight season.

The Chevy Super Series portion of the 37th Annual Alabama State Championship Races will consist of a 40-lap, $2,000-to-win race on Sept. 25 and a 50-lap, $3,000-to-win race on Sept. 26.

Talladega Short Track will host its second event of the 2015 Chevy Super Series season with the grand finale on Oct. 3 with the $6,000-to-win third annual Dega 100. After the Dega 100, it will be known who will have the opportunity to collect from the $30,000 Chevy Super Series point fund, with $10,000 going to the 2015 Chevy Super Series National Champion.

Chevy Super Series officials are currently in negotiations with other tracks to fill four Open Dates on the 2015 schedule of events. The Open Dates that are currently on the 2015 schedule of event are June 12, June 13, July 31 and Aug.
1. If those dates are filled, the number of races on the 2015 Chevy Super Series schedule would grow to 17 races.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/chevy-super-series-sets-2015-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weaver Gains Sponsor, Crew Chief​*
This year is set up to be a big one for Jordan Weaver.

Widow Wax has joined the team as a primary sponsor for Weaver, who will chase the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour for the first time.








"I've always wanted to do it and now that we have Widow Wax on board the time is right," she said. "We want to represent them well and the way to do that is to go on the ASCS National Tour."

Weaver will kick off the year Feb. 19-21 at East Bay Raceway Park in Tampa, Fla., for the Ronald Laney Memorial with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour. It will be the first of many new states she will compete in.

"I haven't raced there, but we're excited to announce that Jimmy Jones is our new crew chief," she said. "Jimmy has a lot of experience and he's been to most of the tracks so we're not going there totally blind. I think it's going to be really good for the team. I think the cars will be on point every time we hit the race track. I'm really excited he will be with us."

Weaver will compete at more than two dozen tracks in 14 states with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour in addition to the season opener in Florida.

"The goal is to be consistent," she said. "It's my first time running the ASCS National Tour. We're expecting some top fives and maybe get a win."

Weaver said she will also race in a variety of regional races.

"We are taking on a lot in 2015, but with the help of Widow Wax and Jimmy Jones I think we will grow each week as a team," she said. "I'm looking forward to the first green flag so we can get rolling."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/weaver-gains-sponsor-crew-chief/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gold Crown Midgets To Race On Labor Day​*
One new date and a rescheduled date for 2015 capture the headlines as USAC's 2015 racing schedules continue to sport new looks.

Race organizers Kevin and Tammy Gundaker are excited about the 2015 Gold Crown Midget Nationals at their Tri-City Speedway in Granite City, Ill.

Their excitement stems from the move from October to the Labor Day weekend after weather adversely influenced the events in recent years. This year ' s Honda USAC National Midget races will occur Sept. 4-5.

Defending champion of the Gold Crown Midget Nationals is Christopher Bell, who claimed the 2013 title. Last year's event succumbed to rain.

AMSOIL USAC National Sprint participants can look forward to the first series race in Kentucky in 16 years and the first on dirt since 1990 when Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway in Calvert City hosts the Sprints Oct. 17.

The last series race on Kentucky dirt came at Comtrax Motor Speedway in Glasgow and was won by Jack Hewitt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/gold-crown-midgets-to-race-on-labor-day/


----------



## Ckg2011

*STP Out As World Of Outlaws Title Sponsor​*
The World of Outlaws unveiled a new look today for the start of 2015 season as STP departs as title sponsor of the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series.

The new look is reminiscent of the logo last used by the series during the 2007 season with what was then a bright red replaced with a darker cardinal red.








New transporter wraps, websites, advertising and souvenir merchandise are all in the works featuring the cardinal, along with a heavy dose of black and white with a dirt inspired tan as an accent color.

"STP was an amazing partner and we loved carrying the red, white and blue of one of the most famous brands in motorsports, but in racing everything is constantly evolving and we are excited about our new World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series look for the start of the 2015 season," World of Outlaws CMO Ben Geisler said. "We thank them for their involvement and will continue our pursuit of a new partner that will help us bring The Greatest Show on Dirt to the greatest fans in motorsports from coast to coast."

The World of Outlaws also confirmed the Sprint Car Series point funds for the 2015 season would remain the same as 2014 and continue to be the richest in all of grassroots motorsports. The 2015 champion will cash a check for $150,000 with a total cash payout of $650,000 at the World of Outlaws banquet in November.

The 90-race season begins Friday, Feb. 13, during the 12-day DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park, and after racing in 24 different states and three Canadian provinces, concludes with the championship-deciding Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals Nov. 5-6-7 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/stp-out-as-world-of-outlaws-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS, American Racer Extend Pact​*
The United States Modified Touring Series has raced exclusively on American Racer tires since 2006, and with the signing of a new agreement with Race Tires America Inc., the American Racer brand will continue as the official tire of the USMTS through the 2020 season.

"American Racer has been a great partner for us and they provide a lot back to our racers," said USMTS President Todd Staley. "We are glad to extend our agreement for the long term and help keep the American Racer brand strong everywhere we race."

American Racer brand tires are designed, developed and marketed by Race Tires America, Inc., a division of Specialty Tires of America - a performance-driven, responsive company that is committed to continuously improving the quality of their products.

The company builds racing tires that are state-of-the-art, designed for performance, durability, repeatability and consistency. They are second to none in an industry that is ever-changing.

"We are very excited and honored to extend our agreement with USMTS and USRA through the 2020 season," said Race Tires America Director of Racing Scott Junod. "Todd Staley and his team do a fantastic job promoting dirt racing in the heartland of America, and continuing our relationship with them is great news for our company and for racing in general. American Racer has worked with the USMTS and USRA for many years, and we could not be happier that will continue for years to come."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/usmts-american-racer-extend-pact/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New IMCA Modified Tour Launching​*
A new series for IMCA Modifieds will make its share of history during the sanctioning body's centennial season.

The inaugural Bay Area Modifieds Emerald Coast Tour features 15 dates at Southern Raceway in Milton, Fla., Northwest Florida Speedway in Blackman and Flomaton (Ala.) Speedway.

Each feature event will pay a minimum of $500 to win and start as many as 24 cars.

"IMCA has been in this area before and we want to bring them back," said Tour Director Jay Wells. "I'm a strong believer in IMCA. Having IMCA, their rules package and procedures will be a real plus."

"There are already a lot of drivers around here who have raced IMCA before and have cars that are IMCA legal," Wells continued. "Racing had gotten too expensive for many of them but now they're taking their cars out of storage and getting them ready to race. The response has been tremendous."

The series opens April 11 at Flomaton, also site of May 9, June 6 and 13, and July 18 events.

Northwest Florida races are April 17, May 2, June 19 and Aug. 8.

Shows at Southern Raceway are April 25, May 16 and 30, July 25, Aug. 22 and Sept. 19.

There will be a series point fund and the Emerald Coast Tour champion will earn bonus points applicable toward IMCA Speedway Motors Weekly Racing National and Dirt Works Eastern Region standings.

Additional race dates may be announced. Open practice sessions are Feb. 12 and 28 at Milton, March 7, 14 and 21 at Blackman and March 28 at Flomaton.

Flomaton, Southern and Northwest Florida all sanctioned Modifieds with IMCA previously. The division most recently ran in Florida in 2005 and in Alabama in 2010.

A former driver himself, Wells' racing resume also includes a long stint as a motorsports broadcaster and journalist before turns as a local track announcer and finally series director.

"IMCA has a long history of racing in what was our Gulf Coast Region dating back to 1987," said Brett Root, vice president of operations for the sanctioning body. "We are glad to be able to resume these relationships and will do our best to bring IMCA racing back in Alabama and Florida."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/new-imca-modified-tour-launching/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Speedway Motors Sticks With IMCA​*
America's Oldest Speed Shop continues invaluable roles supporting drivers in all IMCA divi*sions this season.

Speedway Motors returns to title sponsorship of IMCA Weekly Racing, a special awards program for rookie feature winners and of the biggest dirt track racing event in the nation in 2015, IMCA's Centennial Season.

"Speedway Motors is proud of its longstanding affiliation with IMCA and is excited to continue its tradition of support and sponsorship into the 2015 season and beyond," said Speedway Motors President Clay Smith. "This relationship has been so strong for so long because Speedway Motors and IMCA share so many core values, namely keeping weekly dirt track racing accessible, affordable and safe for all racers. All of us at Speedway Motors are thrilled to further this mission."

Affiliated with IMCA since 1950 and recognized most recently with a length of sponsorship award during the 2014 national banquet, the Lincoln, Neb., high performance parts manufacturer, retailer and distributor main*tains a high profile at all sanctioned tracks through its IMCA Weekly Racing program.

In the third year of its latest five-year program, Speedway Motors again provides jackets, tech official shirts, flags and banners, plus discounts on tech inspection equipment to help IMCA tracks defray costs of weekly shows.

Drivers filling out and returning rookie application forms to the IMCA home office receive $100 gift cards, along with a T-shirt and decal from Speedway Motors following career-first feature wins in their respective divisions. Seventy rookie feature winners received gift packages last season.

And most notably, Speedway Motors returns as title sponsor of Super Nationals.

More than 860 cars and 30,000 fans are expected to converge on Boone Speedway for the 33rd annual event Sept. 7-12.

The original five-year Weekly Racing Series agreement with Speedway Motors covered the 2008-2012 race seasons. The current pact runs through 2017.

Post-season awards are also part of the Speedway Motors program as the highest eligible finisher in Modified and Stock Car regional standings, and Northern SportMod and Southern SportMod national standings all re*ceive a pair of Tru Coil springs.

Drivers in all four divisions must fill out and return the sign-up form they receive in decal packets to be eligible.

"The Speedway Motors program has been instrumental on a variety of levels and they continue to be the longest tenured IMCA marketing partner," noted Kevin Yoder, director of marketing for IMCA. "The relationship between America's oldest and largest sanctioning body and America's oldest and largest speed shop is no coincidence, and we're proud to share those distinctions."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/speedway-motors-sticks-with-imca/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Must See Racing Makes Owosso Return​*
Must See Racing and Ososso Speedway officials announced Tuesday that the MSR winged sprint cars will return for the second year on May 30.

The event will feature qualifying, heat races, a dash and a 40-lap feature on the 3/8-mile progressively banked oval.

"Oswego Speedway is a great track for sprint cars, Must See has great competition and I can't wait to get back there in 2015," Michigan driver John Turnbull Jr. said of the announcement.

Last year's winner, MSR champion Brian Gerster, beat some of sprint-car racing's best to the finish line, including Jimmy McCune, Kody Swanson, Jeff Bloom, David Byrne, Troy DeCaire, Ryan Litt, Aaron Pierce and Billy Wease.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/must-see-racing-makes-owosso-return/


----------



## Ckg2011

*18 Events For ASCS Gulf South Racers​*
The 2015 lineup for the Southern Trailer Works ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Griffith Truck and Equipment has been revealed with 18 events on the docket.

Running from March through September, the 2015 lineup will encompass seven Texas ovals with Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas taking the highest count with six dates, followed by the Golden Triangle Raceway Park in Beaumont, Texas at four nights.

The Heart O' Texas Speedway in Waco, Texas will see three nights. Two nights belong to the Gator Motorplex in Willis, Texas with Cotton Bowl Speedway, Lone Star Speedway, and Shady Oaks Speedway each picking up a single night in 2015.

The 14th season for the Southern Trailer Works ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Griffith Truck and Equipment, 17 of the scheduled nights offer drivers purse that guarantees $3,000 to win and $310 to start. A two-day show at the Battleground Speedway for the 2015 season finale is the only change in the payout with the first night paying $2,000 to win and $210 to start in order to lock the top four from Friday night into Saturday's A-Feature.

On top of the purse, other awards and incentives include the Jim Brown Clean Sweep Award, giving any driver who can sweep a double header weekend an extra $1,000 courtesy of Cooper Motorsports and Challenger Drilling.

The John Bankston Hard Charger Award presented by Print Place will keep track of positions gained throughout the 2015 season with a top-five payout of $500, $400, $300, $200, and $100.

*2015 ASCS Gulf South Region Schedule​*
March 13 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas
March 14 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas
April 17 - Heart O' Texas Speedway - Waco, Texas
April 18 - Gator Motorplex - Willis, Texas
May 1 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas
May 2 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas
May 23 - Shady Oaks Speedway - Goliad, Texas
May 24 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas
June 19 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas
June 20 - Gator Motorplex - Willis, Texas
June 26 - Heart O' Texas Speedway - Waco, Texas
June 27 - Lone Star Speedway - Kilgore, Texas
July 17 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas
July 18 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas
Aug. 21 - Heart O' Texas Speedway - Waco, Texas
Aug. 22 - Cotton Bowl Speedway - Paige, Texas
Sept. 4-5 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/18-events-for-ascs-gulf-south-racers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stacked Slate For ASCS Red River Region​*
Combining the Smiley's Racing Products Lone Star and American Bank of Oklahoma Sooner Regions back into a single region, drivers across Texas and Oklahoma will embark on a tentative lineup of 32 races with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products.

Having split in 2009, the rejoining of the Regions will pay $2,000 to win, and $250 to start each night in addition to $100 tow money paid to the top-ten eligible members in 2015 regional standings at every event. To be eligible, drivers must be members in good standing, compete in the first four nights to determine standings, and attend 70 percent of scheduled events.

The lineup of events will see the Red River Region at 18 facilities from March through October. Of the 32 nights, 10 will be held in conjunction with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real as well as two nights co-sanctioned with the NCRA.

The first year for the Red River Region marks the 15th year of regional sanctioning by the American Sprint Car Series across the Sooner State and beyond.

*2015 ASCS Red River Region Schedule​*
March 13 - Flint Creek Speedway - West Siloam Springs, Okla.
March 14 - Creek County Speedway - Sapulpa, Okla.
March 20-21 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas**
April 3 - Red River Speedway - Wichita Falls, Texas
April 4 - East Texas Speedway - Petty, Texas
April 17 - Creek County Speedway - Sapulpa, Okla.
April 18 - Superbowl Speedway - Greenville, Texas
May 15 - Lubbock Speedway - Lubbock, Texas
May 16 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Okla.
May 22 - Timberline Speedway - Corley, Texas
May 23 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
June 6 - Salina Highbanks Speedway - Salina, Okla.**
June 13 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas**
June 17 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Okla.**
June 18 - Creek County Speedway - Sapulpa, Okla.**
June 27 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.*
June 28 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.*
July 10 - Flint Creek Speedway - West Siloam Springs, Okla.
July 11 - Springfield Raceway - Springfield, Mo.
July 17 - Creek County Speedway - Sapulpa, Okla.
July 18 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Okla.
July 24 - Outlaw Motor Speedway - Wainwright, Okla.
July 25 - Longdale Speedway - Longdale, Okla.
Aug. 1 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
Aug. 28 - Red River Speedway - Wichita Falls, Texas
Aug. 29 - Abilene Speedway - Abilene, Texas
Sept. 11-12 - Texas Motor Speedway - Fort Worth, Texas**
Oct. 10 - Lone Star Speedway - Kilgore, Texas
Oct. 16-17 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas​
**Indicates events held in conjunction with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour
* Indicates events held in conjunction with NCRA

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/stacked-slate-for-ascs-red-river-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*21 Dates For ASCS Southwest Region​*
The southwest arm of the ASCS Nation has released their tentative lineup for the 2015 season with 21 dates in Arizona, New Mexico, and west Texas.

Looking to continue the growth seen in 2014, the region's eighth season of competition will kick of Feb. 14 with the first of three visits to the high-banked Central Arizona Speedway in Casa Grande, Ariz.

Of the eight desert facilities on the docket for 2015, Arizona Speedway in Queen Creek will see the most action with six visits scheduled. Returning to Canyon Speedway Park in 2015, the Peoria, Ariz. oval will see the ASCS Southwest Region three times.

Cocopah Speedway will also host the Southwest Region on three occasions, including the 2015 season finale for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real in November. Tucson's USA Raceway will see action twice as will Prescott Valley Raceway. The El Paso Speedway Park in El Paso, Texas and Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M.will host the southwest region once.

*2015 ASCS Southwest Region Schedule*​
Feb. 14 - Central Arizona Speedway - Casa Grande, Ariz.
Feb. 28 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
March 20-21 - USA Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
April 4 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
April 25 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
May 16 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
May 30 - Central Arizona Speedway - Casa Grande, Ariz.
June 6 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
June 26 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas
June 27 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.
July 25 - Central Arizona Speedway - Casa Grande, Ariz.
Aug. 8 - Prescott Valley Raceway - Prescott, Ariz.
Aug. 15 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
Aug. 29 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
Sept. 19 - Prescott Valley Raceway - Prescott, Ariz.
Oct. 10 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
Oct. 31 - Cocopah Speedway - Somerton, Ariz.
Nov. 7 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
Nov. 13-14 - Cocopah Speedway - Somerton, Ariz.**

**Events held in conjunction with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/21-dates-for-ascs-southwest-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Air Capital Shootout Comes March 28​*
Officials with the National Championship Racing ***'n sprint car division announced that the fifth annual Air Capital Shootout will be held March 28 at 81 Speedway in Park City, Kan.

This $5000 to win, $500 to start event will once again be the season opener for the NCRA 360 sprint car series. For the second year in a row the Wingless Oklahoma Warriors sprint car series will be the support division.

360 sprint car national champion Jason Johnson of Eunice, Louisiana won the first two "Air Capital Shootout" events before Dover, Missouri veteran Danny Lasoski took home the 2013 version while Kevin Swindell took home the $5000 first place prize last year.

More race details as well as lodging and grandstand information will be announced in the coming weeks as well as potential race sponsors for this event.

The complete 2015 NCRA 360 sprint car schedule will officially be announced after the 2014 season banquet on Saturday night, January 31.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/air-capital-shootout-comes-march-28/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2016 Chili Bowl Dates Announced​*
It may be a week's worth of racing, but work on the Chili Bowl is never ending as the office prepares for the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire.

Scheduled for Jan. 12-16, 2016 inside the River Spirit Expo Center, reserved seat ticket renewals will begin on Tuesday, March 3, 2015. Flyers will be mailed to the previous year's ticket holders. Tickets are sold in four-day (Wednesday-Saturday), or five-day (Tuesday-Saturday) only. Leading up to the event, Tuesday's opening night is the only individual night that can be purchased for reserved seating.

Ticket holders receiving information packets by mail will be able to submit their renewal by mail, fax, or by phone. Ticket prices will be included on the information packets. We are still working to finalize other details. Further information will be provided at a later date. No orders will be accepted before March 3, 2015.

Anyone who is not a ticket holder is encouraged to call and submit their order.

Ticket orders will be filled with renewals first, then in order from earliest to latest received, new orders will be filled. All orders are hand filled, so the process does take a few months to accomplish.

This is simply to give notice of when the office will begin accepting orders.

For more information regarding the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire, log onto www.chilibowl.com or call 918-838-3777.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/2016-chili-bowl-dates-announced/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tatnell Takes Grand Annual Opener​*
Brooke Tatnell tamed the high banks of Premier Speedway at Sungold Stadium on Friday to claim night one of the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

The three time Classic champion started third behind polesitter Ian Madsen and Tasmanian young gun Callum Zizek, who gave car owner Darren Goodyer a two pronged front row assault.

It wasn't long though before Tatnell asserted his authority as the moves further back in the pack began to play out.

Ian Loudoun, having started from position seven, Darren Mollenoyux from eighth and Jamie Veal from 17th were slicing their way forward as Tatnell went about taking care of business at the front of the pack.

There would be no stopping Tatnell aboard the Krikke Motorsport Cool Chassis, as he powered to a fourth Oval Express Magazine Australia America Challenge Cup win.

As the checkered flag waved it would be Tatnell taking out night one from the current Knoxville Raceway 410 sprint car track champion Madsen with Loudoun in third, doing popular Geelong based car owner David Dickson proud with a podium finish.

The top five was completed by Darren Mollenoyux while Veal again impressed at his home track with a fifth-place finish, salvaging something from a night that required a transfer from the B-Main.

Sixth would go to Daniel Pestka, who was followed home by Robbie Farr, American Lucas Wolfe and Trevor Green with Tim Rankin rounding out the top 10.

Livewire American Christopher Bell fought his way to an 11th place finish ahead of Callum Zizek, Terry McCarl, Brad Sweet, Jackson Delamont, Bradley Keller, Danny Holtgraver, Chad Ely and B-Main transferees John Vogels and Jamie Hennessy.

Earlier in the night Robbie Farr set quick time in qualifying to earn himself an extra $1,000 and a shot at taking out the prestigious Alan Pollard Memorial.

Heat wins then went the way of Farr, Terry McCarl, Tatnell, Daniel Pestka, Ian Madsen, Matthew Dumesny, Danny Holtgraver, Darren Mollenoyux, Brendan Balcombe and Trevor Green.

The night was marred by an injury to Tim Kaeding who was transferred to hospital as a precaution following a heat race incident.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/tatnell-takes-grand-annual-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nine Venues For ASCS Warrior Region​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region has released their 2015 lineup with events at nine Missouri ovals for the series 16th season of competition, and fifth under the ASCS banner.

Valley Speedway in Grain Valley, Mo., will kick off the 2015 season on Saturday, April 25 for the series lone visit to the one-third mile oval.

Double X Speedway and Lucas Oil Speedway each show four nights of racing, with three of the four scheduled nights at the "Diamond of Dirt Tracks" paired with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series.

In total five nights of the 2015 season will see combined action with the National Tour, including the series return to Missouri State Fair Speedway in Sedalia, Mo., on Aug. 23. TBJ Promotions and Racinboys.com will attempt another Thursday night at Lakeside Speedway during NASCAR spring weekend.
New to the ASCS Warrior lineup, Scotland County Speedway in Memphis, Mo. 
will host the series on Sept. 4.

This marks the first time since Randy Martin's 2001 victory under the Winged Outlaw Warrior banner that Sprint Cars have been on the lineup at Scotland County Speedway. Other tracks in the mix include Randolph County Raceway with two nights on Labor Day Weekend. U.S. 36 Raceway with a pair of nights, and Callaway Raceway with two nights of action as well.

*2015 ASCS Warrior Region Schedule​*
April 25 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo.
May 2 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
May 7 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.**
May 8 - Callaway Raceway - Fulton, Mo.
May 24 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
June 12 - U.S. 36 Raceway - Cameron, Mo.
June 20 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.**
July 2 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
July 3 - Callaway Raceway - Fulton, Mo.
July 5 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
July 26 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
Aug. 23 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.**
Sept. 4 - Scotland County Speedway - Memphis, Mo.
Sept. 5-6 - Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, Mo.
Sept. 12 - U.S. 36 Raceway - Cameron, Mo.
Sept. 25-26 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.**

**Indicates events held in conjunction with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/nine-venues-for-ascs-warrior-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schaeffer & Andretti Extend Pact​*
Andretti Autosport Short Track and Schaeffer Manufacturing Company announced Friday that Schaeffer Oil and Schaeffer's Specialized Lubricants will continue as a sponsor of Jarett Andretti and his No. 18 sprint car in 2015.

Schaeffer's Oil and Specialized Lubricants helped power the talented Andretti to the 2014 United States Auto Club (USAC) National Rookie of The Year honors in the sprint car class. Andretti now joins a long list of legends who have also won the award. Schaeffer's will continue to provide their oils and lubricants to the Andretti Autosport Short Track team, which includes fielding an entry in the USAC Silver Crown Series, and use Jarett as an ambassador for their products.

"It's great to have Schaeffer's back with our program for 2015," said Andretti.

"They have already played a big part in helping me early in my career. We had success in 2014, but I'm looking to do some great things on the track with their support this season.

"I feel that our Sprint Car program is going to be better this year and we can compete for wins on the national stage," continued Andretti. We can't do it without support and great products. Schaeffer's always been first in line to help and I can always depend on them at the track."

Schaffer's is American made and family owned. Their success and quality has made them a global brand, however, based in St. Louis, Missouri, they are aware of the impact that grassroots racing has to their community. And, partnering with a trusted name like Andretti, they always know they can expect excellence on-and-off the track.

"We're proud to continue our relationship with Jarett and Andretti Autosport Short Track," said Jay Schaeffer Shields, President of Schaeffer Oil. "Jarett has quickly proved that he can compete against the best at the national levels of Sprint Car racing. Our partnership has also extended beyond the track and Jarett is a young professional who thinks strategically and is always willing to give back to our customers. We are looking forward to more success in 2015."

Andretti, grandson of Aldo and son of John Andretti, has championships in go-karts and the USAC Eastern Ignite Pavement Midget Series. He has also won Rookie of The Year honors at the Oswego Speedway in the supermodified class and now the USAC National Rookie of The Year in Sprint Cars.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/schaeffer-andretti-extend-pact/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Challenge Belongs To Bacon​*
This year's edition of the E&K Winter Challenge opened in much the same fashion as last year's Winter Challenge with Brady Bacon parked in USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast Sprint Car victory lane at Canyon Speedway Park Friday night.

This time, the reigning USAC sprint car champion picked up the $2,000 winner's share in the 30-lap main event aboard the Josh Ford Motorsports No. 73 entry.

While Bacon took traditional sprint car honors, Tim Ward bested the IMCA modifieds with Matt Martinez victorious in pure stocks, Brenden Priest topping the mod lites and Gary Winter taking micro sprint honors.

After starting third in the USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast Sprint Car feature, Bacon took command from early pace setter Mike Martin but soon found himself under heavy pressure from Ryan Bernal. Bernal surged ahead briefly only to get too deep into the cushion and into the wall after 17 laps.

Back out front, Bacon kept reigning USAC Southwest sprint car champion R.J. Johnson at bay the rest of the way with Dave Darland advancing from ninth to claim the show position. Charles Davis Jr., was fourth with Stevie Sussex rallying from 14th to round out the top five.

Ward raced forward from the seventh starting position to take IMCA modified honors over a stout field of 41 competitors, taking the checkered flag ahead of reigning track champion Ricky Thornton, Jr., as Hunter Marriott rallied from 18th to third. Brian Schultz raced from 15th to fourth with Zane Devilbiss rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Brady Bacon, R.J. Johnson, Dave Darland, Charles Davis, Jr., Stevie Sussex, Mike Martin, Rick Ziehl, Andrew Reinbold, David *****, Dalten Gabbard, Josh Pelkey, Ryan Bernal, Shon Deskins, Dennis Giles.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/winter-challenge-belongs-to-bacon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Murcott On Night Two Of Grand Annual​*
Australian champion David Murcott has emerged as the dominant driver of Classic week, taking the win on night two of the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic.

On a track that was the polar opposite to night one, the action came thick and fast, with the final containing a number of incidents, none more so than in turn four when a spinning Ryan Jones was collected by Luke Dillon and Jac Haudenschild just moments after Dillon had taken the race lead away from Murcott in lapped traffic.

None of the trio was able to restart which promoted 2014 Kings Royal winner Kerry Madsen into second place with Daryn Pittman inheriting third.

Behind this trio of hard chargers Kyle Hirst was making up for a poor start and had made his way back inside the top five with Danny Reidy also moving forward.

Tim Van Ginneken was another to fall foul of the helter skelter action of the 30 lap feature as he rolled on the second lap, also collecting American Jason Sides, whose USA 7s entry sustained significant damage from what originally seemed like minor contact.

Tim Hutchins and Steven Lines then also made contact with Lines cutting down a right rear tyre and Hutchins also suffering damage.

From that point on it would be Murcott who would try and run and hide as he was stalked by the American Custom Racing Wheels, Keneric Racing entry of Madsen.

The three time Classic winner left nothing in the tank as he tired and tried again to haul in Murcott, however it was all to no avail as Murcott did exactly what he had to do to ensure the win in the Night Two Oval Express Magazine Australia - America Challenge Cup.

Madsen was stout in second and Pittman all class in third while Kyle Hirst and Danny Reidy filled the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/its-murcott-on-night-two-of-grand-annual/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wolfe Named Saldana's Crew Chief​*
Dan Motter has hired Randy Wolfe to lead his Motter Equipment HE&M Saw Beltline Body Shop World of Outlaws entry driven by Joey Saldana in 2015.

"It didn't happen by design, but as it turns out, our whole team now is from Pennsylvania," said Motter. "With the addition of Randy, the excitement level within our team has hit the rev limiter."

"Life is about opportunities," said 58 year-old Wolfe," and I consider this a good one. I am really looking forward to it.

"I go way back to the 1970s with Joey's dad and I remember Joey as a toddler. I have known him his whole life. He is a real talent. He is aggressive and works hard. He knows how to race. Dan fields a very successful team and I hope I can help them step up their performance.

"Their past crew chief Davey Whitworth was a racing friend and we used to talk a lot. I hope he soldiers through his health problems."

"I think Randy will be a huge advantage everywhere we go, including Pennsylvania," said 71M driver Joey Saldana. "As an ex-driver and a crew chief for his son Lucas, he understands what a driver is looking for and knows change can be the answer. That's an area we struggled with in the past in certain situations. Randy knows every aspect of Sprint Car racing. I'm ready for the season opener in Florida Feb. 13. Wish it was tonight."

Before he retired from the cockpit to become a full-time tuner to help his son Lucas further his career, Wolfe wheeled a sprint car from 1976 to 1999 against some of the best drivers in Sprint Car history.

Initially Randy gained experience as a 17 year-old crew member with Lee Osborne in 1974. Ironically, it was Osborne who helped Saldana begin his career as a driver.

"When I was 16, my dad (Lil' Joe) dropped me off at Lee Osborne's and traded my work for a car," said Saldana. "It's funny how life circles back around because in a sense working at Osborne's launched my career as well as Randy's."

Wolfe worked with Pancho Carter in 1975. Carter won the 1974 and 1976 national USAC Sprint Car championships before moving on to a career on the Championship Auto Racing Teams (CART) circuit.

In 1976 Wolfe built his own car and went racing with URC, winning his first event on July 4th at Weedsport, N.Y. At 19, he was the first rookie to win a race with URC in ten years and won the Special Achievement award that season.

Wolfe began to turn the focus of his career toward his son Lucas at the end of 1999, who had moved from Quarter Midget to Micro Sprints and then graduated to 410 Sprint Cars. Lucas won Sprint Car races locally and has a 2012 World of Outlaws Bloomington, Ind. victory on his resume. Funding for the family venture eventually got scarce, and Lucas found rides with other teams during the 2013 season.

Randy, meanwhile, didn't sit idle. In 2013, he twisted wrenches for Sammy Swindell.

On the Motter team, Wolfe will receive ample support from seasoned car chief Sean Strausbaugh who worked with Daryn Pittman on the Pennsylvania Sprint Car circuit before joining the Motter team in its 2013 start-up season, and Strausbaugh's long-time friend Derek Miller, who grew up in a racing family and has joined the team this season.

Saldana will begin his third season behind the wheel of the Motter Equipment HE&M Saw Beltline Body Shop 71M. In 2013 and 2014 the team scored a total of eight World of Outlaws victories, one in 2013 and seven last season, finishing fourth in Outlaws point standings in 2013 and fifth last year.

Lucas Wolfe will be competing in mostly local races in 2015 but inevitably, the father and son will be racing against each other.

"That will be a little weird," confessed Randy. "We have raced together since Lucas was five, but my total concentration with be 100 percent with Joey and Dan Motter. I will be out there to win. I am ready and excited for the season to start."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/wolfe-named-saldanas-crew-chief/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Deery Bros. Season Begins At Crawford Co.​*
The 2015 Deery Brothers Summer Series will take its first green flag at Crawford County Speedway.

After inclement weather washed out numerous attempts to bring the series back to Denison last spring, the upcoming IMCA Late Model tour travels to Crawford County for open*ing night action on Saturday, April 4.

In all, the 29th annual series currently has 16 dates. The first 15 of those events pay $3,000 to win and a mini*mum of $300 to start.
Additional tour dates are still pending.

"It's nice to have our highest paying race as the series finale at the Yan*kee Dirt Track Classic at Farley Speedway," Tour Director Kevin Yoder said. "That feature pays $7,500 to win so it should make for an exciting conclusion to the series."

The previous Deery race at Denison was held in 1994. Kossuth County Speedway in Algona has also hosted just one tour event, in 2008, and brings the series back for a July 2 show.

"If we get all our races in, this year's schedule is geographically balanced within our Late Model area," Yoder noted. "That should give more drivers in central and western Iowa the chance to follow the series."

Four events are on the initial series schedule before the start of the weekly IMCA Late Model point season: April 4 at Denison, April 11 at West Liberty Raceway, April 17 at Farley and April 18 at Hamilton County Speedway in Webster City.

The series is at Quad City Speedway in East Moline, Ill., on May 3 and at Boone Speedway for the traditional Memorial Day show on May 25.

Marshalltown Speedway hosts the June 2 race. After visiting Algona, the series is at West Liberty Race*way July 7, Independence Motor Speedway on July 8, Dubuque Speedway on July 12 and back at Quad City on July 22.

Liberty 100 shows are qualifying on Sept. 4 and two $3,000 to win features on Sept. 5. The Sept. 7 Labor Day feature during the IMCA Speed*way Motors Super Nationals fueled by Casey's brings the tour back to Boone with that even*ing's winner earning a bonus based on their number of sanctioned weekly starts during the season and a possible $4,500 payday.

Farley's Sept. 18 and 19 Yankee Dirt Track Classic brings the series to a close.

Non-qualifier pay at each of the first 15 races is $100. Sunoco Race Fuel feature qualifier draw*ings for $250 in cash will be held each night and drivers with perfect attendance earn shares of $2,000 in cash after the series season is complete.

Casey's General Store is also back on board as title sponsor of the redraw and will give $100 gift cards to all drivers with perfect attendance throughout the series.

"There are no changes in race night procedures and most sponsorship programs are back in place," Yoder said. "We have a very good series again in 2015. We always sharpen the pencil and look for ways to make it better every year."

The Deery Brothers Automotive Group returns as title sponsor of the series. The champion will earn $5,000, with point fund shares to the top 10 and pro-rated for drivers not competing at all events. Drivers finishing outside the top 10 in points but with perfect attendance are guaranteed $500.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/deery-bros-season-begins-at-crawford-co/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Bernal By Inches In Arizona​*
The term "narrowest of margins" doesn't do it justice.

"It" being the finish of Saturday night's 30-lap USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast sprint car event, as California's Ryan Bernal edged Dave Darland by.005 seconds for the $2,000 winner's share in round two of the E&K Winter Challenge at Canyon Speedway Park.

Bernal's photo finish triumph wasn't the only close finish of the night either, as reigning track champion Ricky Thornton Jr., rallied from 17th to win the 25-lap IMCA modified feature with the winning move off the final corner.

Other Saturday night winners included Jon Courchaine in pure stocks, Joel Huggins in mod lites and Gary Winter in micro sprints as a total of 124 cars filled the pit area.

Bouncing back from a grinding crash while dicing for the lead in Friday night's E&K Winter Challenge opener, Bernal rallied from the tenth position and snuck by Darland at the line to steal the win in the non-wing USAC sprint car main event."I saw the door open and I just gassed it," Bernal said. "There was a lapper there but I was gonna move him if I had to, it feels great to get this win after what happened last night."

While Bernal started the feature outside the fifth row aboard the Tri-L Mandarin Ranch No. 56, Charles Davis Jr., raced past front row starters Dalten Gabbard and Darland to snare the early lead.

Darland battled back in the Mike Martin No. 16 though, sliding past Davis for the lead in turns one and two on the fifth round.

Following a quick red flag stoppage for Rick Ziehl's turn four flip with six laps in the books, Darland separated himself from the field at the midway point after a brief challenge from R.J. Johnson in traffic on the 13th lap.

With Darland out front, Bernal was seventh after Ziehl's tumble and among the top five by the tenth round. He was up to third by the midway point and held that spot behind Darland and Johnson when the race's final caution flew with five laps to go for a Dennis Giles spin in turn one.

As Darland took off on the cushion on the restart, Johnson ducked to the low line. Bernal took quick advantage, railing the topside around Johnson into second and closing in on Darland to challenge with two laps to go.

With Bernal still two car lengths back entering the final pair of corners, Darland hesitated momentarily to negotiate his way around a lapped car coming off the final turn and opened a door that Bernal blasted right through.

While Bernal snuck by on the high side to take the win by five-thousandths of a second over Darland, Johnson settled for the show position with Friday night winner Brady Bacon in fourth.

The IMCA modifieds didn't lack for drama either, with Ricky Thornton, Jr., ultimately charging from 17th to take the win in the 25-lapper at the line by .100 seconds over Tim Ward.

Gunning for a second win in as many nights, Ward settled for second behind Thornton, who also won a B main just to make it to the feature event.

Pole starter Lance Mari rounded out the modified podium behind Thornton and Ward with Hunter Marriott charging from 22nd to fourth. Jesse Williamson advanced nine positions to round out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-bernal-by-inches-in-arizona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kyle Hirst Takes Classic Title To America​*
California-native Kyle Hirst won the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic on Sunday night at Premier Speedway.

Hirst led all 40 laps of the much-delayed event. Rain showers pushed the green flag to nearly 2 a.m. local time Monday morning in Warrnambool.

The most significant rainfall came halfway through the first B-Main, delaying the event and making for a fast, narrow track by the end of the night. 2014 Knoxville Raceway 410 sprint car champion Ian Madsen challenged Hirst for the lead briefly, but made contact with the fence and fell to fourth at the checkered flag. Pole sitter David Murcott pulled into the infield with mechanical problems late in the race.

Rounding out the top five were Aussies Brooke Tatnell, Grant Anderson, Ian Madsen, and Kerry Madsen. Daniel Pestka was the hard charger finishing 9th after starting 17th.

At the start of the event, the 106 car field was split into ten heat races. A passing point system was used and tallied each respective qualifying night's totals to determine the feature lineups. Heat race winners were Brad Sweet, Nick Lacey, Stephen Bell, Glen Saville, Corey McCullagh, Peter Milnes, Steven Lines, Lee Nash, Dylan Jenkins, and Jason Pryde. C-Main winners were Stephen Bell and Terry McCarl, with Daniel Pestka and Jamie Veal winning the B-Main.

The Classic is the third and final qualifying event for the 19th Annual SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge during the 55th Annual FVP Knoxville Nationals. The first and second qualifying events were held in New Zealand in December at WXC Speedway in Western Springs, and Robertson Holden International Speedway in Palmerston North.

Americans competing in The Classic this year were Hirst, Daryn Pittman, Randy Hannagan, Jac Haudenschild, Jason Sides, Lucas Wolfe, Christopher Bell, Terry McCarl, Brad Sweet, Danny Holtgraver, Tim Kaeding and Sheldon Haudenschild. Competing in the New Zealand qualifiers were Jonathan Allard and Kraig Kinser. All of these drivers are now eligible to enter the 19th annual SPEED SPORT World Challenge.

*The finish:*
Kyle Hirst, Brooke Tatnell, Grant Anderson, Ian Madsen, Kerry Madsen, Jac Haudenschild, Daryn Pittman, Robbie Farr, Daniel Pestka, Daniel Reidy, Max Johnston, Lucas Wolfe, Brad Sweet, Jamie Veal, Darren Mollenoyux, Christopher Bell, Trevor Green, Chad Ely, Ryan Jones, Jason Sides, Max Dumesney, Luke Dillon, Ian Loudon, David Murcott.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/kyle-hirst-takes-classic-title-to-america/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Bernal Again In Winter Challenge​*
After winning by mere inches the previous night, Ryan Bernal left little doubt about Sunday's outcome by wiring the USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast sprint car field in Sunday night's 30-lap feature at Canyon Speedway.

Bernal gunned into the lead at the outset of the E&K Winter Challenge Round Three feature and led all the way aboard the Tri-L Mandarin Ranch entry to take the $4,000 winner's share.

Bernal was one of four drivers to pick up two wins over the three-race weekend along with Ricky Thornton, Jr., in IMCA modified action, Matt Martinez in the pure stock ranks and Joel Huggins in mod lites while Spencer Hill denied Gary Winter a weekend sweep in micro sprints.

After racing from 10th to take Saturday's wingless USAC sprint car feature at the line, Bernal gunned into the lead from the front row outside and led throughout for the fourth triumph in his last six CSP starts.

"The car was great, that's all there was to it," the Hollister, Calif., driver summed up in victory lane.

While Bernal paced the field throughout in the non-stop affair, Charles Davis Jr., gave chase the entire way and was closing in to challenge in the final rounds only to get a piece of the turn four wall with the white flag in sight.

Dave Darland took quick advantage of the Davis miscue to snare runner-up honors on the final round.

Davis settled for third behind Bernal and Darland with Brady Bacon battling past R.J. Johnson in the final rounds for fourth.

Ricky Thornton Jr., picked up his second win in a row as well in the IMCA modified ranks, taking advantage of a slight bobble by Zane Devilbiss to race into the lead in the final handful of laps.

Thornton took the checkered flag ahead of Devilbiss with Tim Ward charging from 21st to claim the show position. Hunter Marriott advanced from 17th to fourth with Brian Schultz racing from 19th to round out the top five.

Matt Martinez took his second pure stock win of the weekend by racing to the checkered flag ahead of Steve Bitting with Zack Madrid, Lonnie Foss and Jesse Johnson rounding out the top five.

Joel Huggins took his second mod lite win in a row ahead of Jim Hock and Brenden Priest while Spencer Hill beat Nick Aiuto to the line in the micro sprint main event as Gary Winter settled for third after topping the previous two events.

*The finish:*
Ryan Bernal, Dave Darland, Charles Davis Jr., Brady Bacon, R.J. Johnson, Dalten Gabbard, Mike Martin, Stevie Sussex, Matt Lundy, Rick Ziehl, Dustin Cormany, David *****, Mark Morin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/its-bernal-again-in-winter-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nineteen Events For Texas Modified Tour​*
Officials from the Texas Outlaw Modified Series have announced the 2015 schedule of events for the rapidly-growing touring series for USRA Modifieds.

Entering their sophomore season, the TOMS line-up features 19 events for the USRA-sanctioned Modifieds at nine venues in Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas.

The series will make their first visit of the season to the Lonestar Speedway in Kilgore, Texas, on April 18, and then wrap up the campaign 19 events later on Oct. 3 when they invade the Superbowl Speedway in Greenville, Texas.

Two additional dates featuring non-sanctioned Modifieds at the Mountain Creek Speedway on April 17 and May 1 are also on the TOMS calendar.

USRA national and series points will not be awarded at these two shows.

*2015 Texas Outlaw Modified Series Schedule​*
April 18 - Lone Star Speedway - Kilgore, Texas
April 24 - Ark-La-Tex Speedway - Vivian, La.
April 25 - Boothill Speedway - Greenwood, La.
May 2 - Southern Oklahoma Speedway - Ardmore, Okla.
May 22 - RPM Speedway - Crandall, Texas
May 23 - Superbowl Speedway - Greenville, Texas
June 5 - RPM Speedway - Crandall, Texas
June 6 - Southern Oklahoma Speedway - Ardmore, Okla.
July 3 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
July 4 - Superbowl Speedway - Greenville, Texas
July 17 - RPM Speedway - Crandall, Texas
Aug. 1 - Southern Oklahoma Speedway - Ardmore, Okla.
Aug. 8 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
Aug. 21 - Red River Speedway - Wichita Falls, Texas
Aug. 22 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Okla.
Sept. 4 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
Sept. 5 - Southern Oklahoma Speedway - Ardmore, Okla.
Sept. 19 - Superbowl Speedway - Greenville, Texas
Oct. 3 - Superbowl Speedway - Greenville, Texas​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/nineteen-events-for-texas-modified-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Illini Midgets To Crown Three Champions​*
The Illini Racing Series has announced its 2015 season schedule following their annual winter rules meeting.

The popular D2 midget series will see races across Illinois and Wisconsin for its 24th year of operation. For the first time in its history, the IRS will crown three different champions. The series will crown the standard Illini Racing Series overall champion, a dirt champion and there will be a Grundy County Speedway champion as points will be accumulated from the 10 IRS sanctioned events at third-mile paved speed plant in Morris, Ill.

"We are happy to announce our schedule for this year. As we have done for many years in the past, we offer a very diverse schedule competing on both dirt and pavement, high banks and flat tracks and we offer as we always have the Illini Racing Series driver championship," said IRS Race director Loran Critchett Jr. "The man or woman that wins that championship will really have accomplished something.

They will have to be proficient on dirt and pavement. We are running at six different race tracks this year.

We had the opportunity to add another dirt track to our schedule.

"We are excited about that, we are going to join the IRA sprint cars guys at LaSalle Speedway and we are going to be a support group for them. We are looking forward to that as well as one of the tracks we have been to for a number of years now, Sycamore Speedway. We will be there four times this year, and last year we made our inaugural appearance at Farmer City Raceway, and they were really happy with what we did. They offered us some more dates so are going to be running there a couple of times too. That gives us a good nine race dirt portion of our Illini Racing Series schedule."

The most iconic midget track in the world, Angell Park Speedway will once again host the Illini Racing Series midgets for a Memorial Day weekend doubleheader classic.

"We will also be competing at what has been for the most part for many years our home track, Grundy County Speedway in Morris, Ill.," said Critchett. "We will also be running three times at Rockford. That will give us a 17-race dirt and pavement Illini Racing Series champion."

*2015 Illini Racing Series Schedule​*
May 1 - Farmer City Raceway - Farmer City, Ill.
May 9 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Park, Ill.
May 16 - Rockford Speedway - Loves Park, Ill.
May 23-24 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 6 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Park, Ill.
June 13 - Grundy County Speedway - Morris, Ill.
June 20 - Grundy County Speedway - Morris, Ill.
July 11 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Park, Ill.
July 23 - Farmer City Raceway - Farmer City, Ill.
Aug. 1 - Grundy County Speedway - Morris, Ill.
Aug. 8 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Park, Ill.
Aug. 22 - Rockford Speedway - Loves Park, Ill.
Aug. 29 - LaSalle Speedway - LaSalle, Ill.
Sept. 6 - Grundy County Speedway - Morris, Ill.
Sept. 26 - Grundy County Speedway - Morris, Ill.
Oct. 3 - Rockford Speedway - Loves Park, Ill.​
*2015 Grundy County Speedway Illini Racing Series Events​*May 30, June 13, June 20, July 4, July 25, Aug. 1, Aug. 15, Sept. 5-6, Sept. 26.​ *Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...gets/illini-midgets-to-crown-three-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Plymouth Speedway Joins WoO Schedule​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series will make its inaugural appearance at historic Plymouth (Ind.) Speedway this season.

The addition of Plymouth, and two other schedule adjustments, sets the tour for 2015.

The Outlaws will invade Plymouth on Saturday, Oct. 17, with an event that will have an earlier than normal 5 p.m. start time. It will be the fourth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event in Indiana this season, joining races at Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Lawrenceburg Speedway and Kokomo Speedway.

The track, 25 miles south of South Bend, Ind., is a three-eighths-mile dirt oval that regularly features DIRTcar UMP Modifieds and sprint cars, among other events, throughout its season. In operation since 1952, the track is undergoing significant improvements for the upcoming year including a new racing surface and grandstands.

"The heartbeat of sprint car racing lies in Indiana and at places like Plymouth Speedway," said World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers. "We are thrilled to bring the The Greatest Show on Dirt to the historic track this season for the first time ever. It is sure to be an exciting event."

In other changes, the series will shift the Tuesday, June 2, event at Kokomo (Ind.) Speedway to Wednesday, June 3, and the event initially scheduled for Friday, March 27 at Merced (Calif.) Speedway has been canceled.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/plymouth-speedway-joins-woo-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Ends Sprint Car Battle For Ohio​*
The battle for the state of Ohio is over.

Eldora Speedway owner and three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup Series champion Tony Stewart put an end to the dispute between the All Star Circuit of Champions and the Renegade Sprints, which threatened to fragment winged sprint car racing in the region, by purchasing both organizations.

The two organizations will merge and race together under the All Star banner.

Stewart reached an agreement with longtime All Star Circuit of Champions owner Guy Webb to buy the sanctioning organization, which was started by Bud Miller in 1970. The series shut down after the 1973 season.

However, Bert and Brigitte Emick, who had been running a series called the Midwest Outlaw Sprint Series, took on the All Star Circuit of Champions name for the start of the 1981 season.

With a board of governors that included Earl Baltes and Jean Lynch, the series prospered under the Emicks' leadership. Webb purchased the series on June 17, 2002 and has operated it since.

"I've put my heart and soul into the All Star Circuit of Champions for many years, and it gives me great peace of mind to hand over the reins of this series to Tony Stewart," Webb said. "Tony is dirt track racing's biggest advocate and he's always working in the best interest of sprint car racing. His leadership will ensure the success of this series for many years to come."

Competitors had became disenchanted with Webb's leadership and last summer Rob Hunter and Shane Helms created the Renegade Sprints and began scheduling races for this season as a competitor to the All Stars.

As a result drivers, tracks and fans were facing the difficult decision of divided loyalties heading into this season.

After reaching an agreement with Webb, a settlement was reached with Hunter and Helms and the competitors who had agreed to follow the Renegade Sprints this season. Stewart now owns the rights to the Renegade Sprints name as well as the All Star brand.

"My passion for sprint car racing is well known and the All Star Circuit of Champions sprint car series has been a pillar of the sport for a long time," Stewart said. "Racing is my business, and I look forward to building on the All Star series' already impressive legacy by taking it to a new level of success and sustainability."

Sources close to the Stewart camp said the deal started to come together during the holiday break and that Stewart-Haas Racing Executive Vice President Brett Frood negotiated the agreements.

Then it was Eldora Speedway General Manager and one-time ASA flag man Roger Slack's job to piece together the Renegade Sprints and All Star schedules into one unified tour.

"I had an excel sheet with 11 columns of schedules and notes to try and mesh things together the best that we could at that late of a date," Slack told SPEED SPORT. "We all had - and still do - our buckets (competitors, finance, legal, schedule, etc.). It was a team effort and an industry effort to save this deal. I didn't want my friends like the Jacobs and Haudenschild kids to lose the All Stars the way my brother and I lost ASA."

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions, which will pay a $100,000 national point fund, will feature a 50-race schedule that has been assembled through collaborative efforts among sanctioning bodies, speedways and promoters new to the series.

The season will open as scheduled at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla. on Feb. 5-7 and continue Feb. 11-12 at Volusia Speedway Park near Barberville, Fla. However, the opening five races will be designated as non-points races in recognition of the many teams that had committed to the Renegade Sprints and were not planning to make the trip to Florida.

The first race counting toward the national point fund will be March 28 at Atomic Speedway near Chillicothe, Ohio.

Ohio Sprint Speedweek kicks off at Attica Raceway Park, followed by traditional stops at Eldora, Waynesfield Raceway Park, Wayne County Speedway, Sharon Speedway, Atomic, Fremont Speedway, Limaland Motorsports Park and the $10,000-to-win finale at Fremont.

Pennsylvania's Williams Grove Speedway, Lincoln Speedway and Port Royal Speedway will again host the All Stars as part of several tours through the Keystone State.

The farthest trip east is to New York, while the farthest trip west will be Wisconsin.

The season concludes with the UNOH Sprintacular on Oct. 10 at Eldora Speedway.

The complete All Star schedule and a new management team will be announced in the coming days.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/stewart-ends-sprint-car-battle-for-ohio/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws & King Of The West Team Up​*
For the first time in their history, the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and the King of the West Sprint Car Series will co-sanction two weekend events this spring.

Together the two series will sanction the races on March 13-14, at Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif., and the Wine Country Outlaw Showdown on April 11-12, at Calistoga (Calif.) Speedway.

"The King of the West Series is the premier regional touring series on the West Coast," said the Outlaws' Series Director Carlton Reimers. "To bring together their incredible talent with that of the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series creates a high level of competition and great event experience for the fans."

The King of the West Series, founded in 1960 as the Northern Auto Racing Club, competes throughout California and the West Coast.

It has launched the careers of Paul McMahan and World of Outlaws champion Jason Meyers. The series is also the regular home of 2014 event winners Jonathan Allard and Carson Macedo.

"It's going to be a big year for the King of the West Series, and co-sanctioning the races at Tulare and Calistoga with the World of Outlaws certainly increases the growing competition between the King of the West racers and the Outlaws," said the King of the West Series' John Prentice.

The two events are on two of California's most distinct tracks.

Thunderbowl Raceway is a high-banked, third-mile bullring known for producing incredible finishes, while Calistoga is the Golden State's only half-mile dirt track, and its scenic location in the heart of Napa Valley as well as its long history and tradition makes it a destination event for any fan.

"This season the World of Outlaws has continued its focus on building weekend destination events into the schedule," Reimers said. "Events at Tulare and Calistoga have gone a long way toward anchoring our spring tour through California, and we know the weekend races at those venues are some of our fans' favorites each season."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/outlaws-king-of-the-west-team-up/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Systems Go For Atlantic City Indoor Racing​*
Despite some region wide weather irritations caused by Winter Storm Juno, all systems are go and on schedule for more than 200 race teams and thousands of fans heading to this year's NAPA Know How Racing Weekend inside the cavernous Atlantic City Boardwalk Hall.

The building's massive storage room that serves as the race's pit area is expected to be filled to capacity by Thursday afternoon as three-quarter (TQ) midget, Champ Kart and Lentini Auto Salvage Slingshot teams will begin moving in at 8 a.m. The intricate process sites race team transporters, one by one, side by side. All cars are then unloaded, inspected, and certified, and will be on the track, practicing, later Thursday evening.

"Everything is right on schedule." said Len Sammons, event promoter. "The Atlantic City area was only brushed by the storm. While racers from New England had to struggle to get on the road, once here they were amazed how much less snow this area received."

The two-day Boardwalk Hall race program is set for Friday and Saturday, January 30-31, 2015 and is the latest event under the promotional endeavors of Len Sammons Motorsports Productions (LSMP). The race meet culminates with the thirteenth running of the Gamblers Classic on Jan. 31, a 40-lap TQ Midget test.

WMGM Radio will be broadcast live from the lobby of Boardwalk Hall on Friday beginning at 5:30 p.m.

With the TQ entry list approaching a record 100 cars, there will be scant margin for error in attempting to qualify for any potential winner.

The impressive TQ field is headed by 2014 ATQMRA TQ Midget champion Matt Janisch, who dethroned Ryan Tidman this past year for the ATQMRA championship.

Tidman, who had won the last three championships, is also an entry for NAPA Know How Race Weekend.

Outdoor asphalt Modified specialists dominate the list of TQ race entries. Justin Bonsignore, recently filed his entry as a first time TQ driver.

Bonsignore will race as a teammate to Ted Christopher, the most prolific TQ Indoor race winner in the history of LSMP-promoted events. Ryan Preece, Jimmy Blewett, Anthony Sesely, Erick Rudolph, Andy Jankowiak and Earl Paules all potential winners.

Sesely charges into Boardwalk Hall having won the last three LSMP TQ main events including the previous two Gamblers' Classics, the climactic race of the two day race weekend.

On Friday, TQs will race in a complete program while two support classes, the Lentini Auto Salvage (LAS) Slingshots and Champ Karts, will complete their qualifying events in preparation for Saturday's features.

LAS Slingshot favorites include Kurt Bettler, Brett Bieber, Trenton Slingshot feature winner Gary Hieber, Jim Housworth, Vern McLaughlin III, Tim Paul, Michael Sabia Jr., Nick Shaw, Steve Svanda and A.J. Gerhart.

Champ Karts, with sixty entries, will be headed by recent Indoor Race winners Anthony Colandro and Trenton winners Chris Daley and Justin Gumley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...l-systems-go-for-atlantic-city-indoor-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Whitener Claims NeSmith Late Model Opener​*
Mark Whitener bounced his way to victory on Wednesday night in the 40-lap NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series season opener at Bubba Raceway Park driving the Dave's Towing Special.

Whitener had to hold on through adverse track conditions to bring his race car home in one piece to take the win.

Several inches of rain earlier in the week gave track owner Bubba Clem and his crew a challenge just to even have the track with a new clay surface ready to race on Wednesday night for the Rock Auto.com Winternationals season opener. A deep hole in the turn four surface developed with 10 laps to go that sent the dirt late models airborne coming off the corner.

"I race here a lot and Bubba and his crew do a great job to always have the best track conditions, so tonight was an exception because of all of the rain we've had here," Whitener said. "I thought they did great just to give us a track we could race on early, but when the hole developed in turn four, we just had to get through it as best we could."

As the rut deepened in turn four, Whitener had a big lead over Jacob Hawkins in the Bland's Towing Rocket. After Whitener bounced through the hole a couple of times, he started to drive around it on the high side of the track.

After a caution flag restart with four laps to go, Whitener was back down rough riding on the bottom of the track in turn four.

"After I bounced through the hole in turn four a couple of times, I tried to go around it on the high side," Whitener said. "When I did that, the car didn't feel as fast as it did when I was driving through the hole. After the car landed coming out of the hole, the car felt like it got better forward bite. We'll have to look at the tape and see which way was faster."

Whitener was able to hang on and take a 1.415 second margin of victory over Hawkins. Max Blair finished third in the R&J Poultry Rocket, and Walker Arthur took the fourth spot in the Cecil B. Arthur Beef Farms Special. Ryan King was fifth in the Brian King Roofing Stinger.

*The finish:*
Mark Whitener, Jacob Hawkins, Max Blair, Walker Arthur, Ryan King, Tyler Clem, Johnny Stokes, Cody Martin, Ryan Crane, Cale Conley, Joe Mike, Ronnie Johnson, Frank Wilson, Justin McRee, Cla Knight, Bronson Berry, Michael Lake, Jeff Mathews, Marcus Minga, Jake Knowles, Brent Lewis, Cody Dawson, Rick Singleton, Logan Roberson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/whitener-claims-nesmith-late-model-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Bronson On Opening Night At East Bay​*
Kyle Bronson won the opening night of the modified portion of the 39th annual Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park.

Bronson took the lead on lap four and led the remainder of the 25-lap race to pocket $1,500 in the 16th annual appearance of the modifieds at the third-mile dirt track.

Last year was Bronson's win at the track and he admitted to announcer Chris Stepen in victory lane that he has his eyes set on Saturday night's $5,000 prize. He masterfully drove Jarod Landers car powered by a Degado engine to a margin on victory of 1.612 seconds over fifth-starting Devin Gilpin, who finished second and Kevin Adams, who started on pole after a 10-car redraw, and finished third.

"I have to thank my crew, Rodney, Timmy and Tom for their help. The harder tires I had on took a while to get traction, but they came through for our sponsors, said the happy winner, mentioning Brandon Ford and All Florida State Realty," Bronson said.

Another outstanding drive was turned in by fourth-place finisher David Reutimann, who had started 12th and came on strong late in the race. Eleventh-starter Steve Miller was fifth.

*The finish:*
Kyle Bronson, Devin Gilpin, Kevin Adams, David Reutimann, Steve Miller, Anthony Kinkade, Travis Varnadore, Richie Stephens, Roger Crouse, Shon Flanary, Matt Miller, Devin Dixon, Brad DeYoung, Ray Bollinger, Cody Erickson, Bill Howard, Austin Sanders, Thomas Pratt, Allen Weisser, Dale Mathison, Jason Gross, Wayne Hammond, Mike Potosky, Michael Turner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/its-bronson-on-opening-night-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mean Green Back With Hoffman & Bacon​*
Hoffman Auto Racing has announced that Mean Green cleaner and degreaser will return as primary sponsor of the team and driver Brady Bacon for the 2015 racing season.

"We are thrilled that Mean Green cleaner and degreaser has decided to return as our primary sponsor," said Hoffman Auto Racing President Richard Hoffman. "Coming off our 10th USAC National Sprint Car Championship and four National wins in 2014, we are excited to once

again represent the Mean Green brand. Our race fans have become loyal users of the brand and we want to thank them for helping HAR retain our primary sponsor."

"Our partners at Mean Green have been a pleasure to work with and have developed a National marketing campaign , including coupon drops and print ads around Hoffman Racing. This is not only good for HAR, but the sport of sprint car racing as well. Our objective for 2015 is to continue brand awareness and help CR brands increase sales of Mean Green. It is very rewarding to market a product that you really believe in and use daily in the shop," said Tim Waechter, vice president of Marketing and Public Relations for Hoffman Auto Racing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/mean-green-back-with-hoffman-bacon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blair Stars In NeSmith Late Models​*
Max Blair had to outrun the competition and a leaking right-rear tire to win the 50-lap event for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Thursday night during the Rock Auto.com Winternationals at Bubba Raceway Park.

Blair drove the R&J Poultry Rocket to the $2,500 victory and the NeSmith Late Model point lead.

"During a caution period on lap 20, my dad gave me a signal that my right-rear tire was going down," Blair said. "I worked the car back and forth, and it felt fine, so I just kept going. I was really sweating it out in the last laps of the race because I could really feel it going away, but it stayed up until right after I took the checkered flag."

Blair started out the evening by taking fast time honors with a lap around Bubba Raceway Park in 15.947 seconds to earn the pole position for the main event. Blair took the lead at the start, but he had plenty of company throughout the race.

The first nine laps were led by Blair, and then he decided to go to the outside to negotiate around the cars on the tail of the lead lap. That opened up the inside groove for Walker Arthur, who got under Blair for the lead on lap 10.

Blair then had to battle for the second spot with David Earl Gentry and defending and two-time NeSmith Late Model Champion Ronnie Johnson.

On lap 40, Arthur caught some heavy lapped traffic, but stayed on bottom groove of the track, Blair once again chose the high side to get around the traffic, and made it work to take the lead. Even with a slowly deflating right-rear tire, Blair pulled away to take a 2.546 second margin of victory under the checkered flag.

"Track owner Bubba Clem and his crew did a great job getting the track in a racy condition tonight," Blair said. "We got started a little late tonight, and a lot of people weren't sure we'd get tonight's race in, but they got done what they needed to do and it was worth the wait. The fans got to see some great racing tonight."

Gentry finished second in the Hardy & Associates on a night that he wasn't planning on racing. Just before qualifying started, Gentry entered the event, came out last to qualify with a cold race car, and qualified seventh quick.

After leading 30 laps of the race, Arthur finished third in the Cecil B. Arthur Beef Farms Special and trails Blair in the NeSmith Late Model point standings by eight points. Johnson took the fourth spot in the NeSmith Chevrolet Special.

The youngest driver in the race, 12-year-old Tyler Clem, drove the Vahlco Wheels Rocket to a fifth-place finish from the 16th starting position to claim three different awards.

*The finish:*
Max Blair, David Earl Genry, Walker Arthur, Ronnie Johnson, Tyler Clem, Chase Edge, Jake Knowles, Ryan King, Mallory Harvey, Brian Connor, Joe Mike, Joe Janowski, Johnny Stokes, Mark Whitener, Michael Lake, Justin McRee, Rick Singleton, Adam Beeler, John Over, Bronson Berry, Brent Lewis, Cale Conley, Marcus Minga, Cody Martin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/blair-stars-in-nesmith-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoffman Hustles To Modified Score​*
It was a night of surprises in the modified division at East Bay Raceway Park Friday night as North Carolina driver Nick Hoffman made his first trip to the track and raced away with the $1,500 top prize on night two of the Winternationals.

Telling the crowd that he felt like he was "in the mix" all night long even though he had never seen the third-mile dirt track before, his Elite chassis adapted to the surface very well.

"In 16 nights of racing, this thing has nine wins but, I've been so busy building these cars, that there's almost no time to go racing," explained Hoffman.

Despite having fuel pressure problems all night long, he confessed that once the track blew off and got slick, he was able to start on pole and lead all 25 laps, thanks in part to a re-draw for the top 10 qualified cars. The 22-year old credited his PME engine with all the power he needed.

Hometown regular Bill Howard did a masterful job of starting ninth and finishing second in his Jimmy Owens Loose Gruff chassis. Devin Gilpin started seventh and finished third.

Anthony Kinkade and Devin Dixon rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
, Bill Howard, Devin Gilpin, Anthony Kinkade, Devin Dixon, Kevin Adams, Kyle Bronson, Austin Sanders, Buzzie Reutimann, Jason Cross, Travis Varnadore, Mike Potosky, Ray Bollinger, Matt Miller, Richie Stephens, Nate Bregenzer, Dave Jamison, Steve Miller, Shon Flanary, David Reutimann, Thomas Pratt, Dale Mathison, Cody Erickson, Brett Kennard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/hoffman-hustles-to-modified-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nosbisch Defends His Florida Home Turf​*
No matter where the competition comes from, Keith Nosbisch has always been tough when it comes to keeping the big money in the Sunshine State.

Friday night was no exception, as Nosbisch took his fifth NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series career win and his first in seven years during the Rock Auto.com Winternationals at Bubba Raceway Park.

Nosbisch, a 30 year veteran of Florida dirt late model racing, was the class of the field, as he set fast time honors to earn the pole position for the 50-lap race, and led 44 laps to collect the $3,000 top prize driving the Image Skin Care Rocket. Nosbisch lost the lead for six laps to Walker Arthur, but stuck to his inside groove to retake the point.

"The lapped cars really slowed my pace down by a half a second, and Walker caught me behind a lapped car and passed me for the lead on the outside," Nosbisch said. "I knew if I was patient enough, I could get back under him if the lapped cars would give me enough room and they did."

Wednesday night's race winner, Mark Whitener, finished second in the Dave's Towing Special and Arthur ended up third in the Cecil B. Arthur Beef Farms Special. Arthur leads the NeSmith Late Model point standings after the first three races with a 12 point advantage over Whitener.

Dennis Franklin took the fourth spot in the M&W Transportation Special and Matt Henderson drove the Mighty Muffler and Brakes Rocket to a fifth-place finish and was the Rookie of the Race.

Nosbisch took the lead at the start of the race followed by Arthur, Whitener, Justin McRee and Franklin. McRee got by Whitener for the third spot on lap two, but up front, Nosbisch was pulling away and had a full straightaway lead on Arthur by lap six when he began to encounter the cars on the tail end of the lead lap.

On lap 12, Nosbisch got caught behind a lapped car and Arthur worked the outside on the backstretch to take the lead. On lap 18, Nosbisch came charging back on the inside and went four-wide with Arthur and two lapped cars down the front straightaway. Nosbisch reclaimed the point for good in turn one.

Brian Conner spun the Lazar's Trailers Special in turn two to bring out the first of eight caution flags in turn two. Nosbisch had Arthur, McRee, Whitener, Henderson, Franklin, Doug Horton, Ronnie Johnson, Johnny Stokes and Jacob Hawkins in the Bland's Towing Rocket doubled up behind him for the "Dixie-Style" double-file restart.

When the field went back to green flag racing, Whitener was able to work underneath McRee for the third spot in turn two. By lap 25, Nosbisch had already opened up a half straightaway lead on Arthur before the second caution flag came out on lap 28 when Michael Lake in the Bobby Lake Motorsports Special, Ryan Crane in the Panama City Cycles Special and Adam Beeler in the Mighty Muffler and Brakes CVR tangled in turn two.

After the restart, McRee began to fall back through the pack dropping from fourth to seventh on lap 29. Debris on the front straightaway lit up the caution bulb for the third time in the race on lap 34. On the restart, several drivers, including Whitener and Johnson tried to work the outside groove to see if they could build some momentum.

A three-car battle for the second spot developed among Arthur, Whitener and Franklin that got intense on lap 35 when Whitener got into the back of Arthur in turn four. Walker got sideways, but Whitener lifted the throttle just enough to let Arthur gather up his race car.

The fourth caution flag came out on lap 37 when Shan Smith spun the SS Performance Racing CVR down the front straightaway. Johnson gave up the seventh spot with a cut tire during the caution period, but returned to the race.

McRee then moved up to seventh for the restart, but he gave that up when he spun on the backstretch after the green flag came out.

McRee's troubles continued on lap 38 when he spun in turn four collecting Cale Conley in the AAA General Contractors Special and two-time NeSmith Late Model National Champion David Earl Gentry in the Hardy & Associates Special.

Whitener was on the outside of Arthur for the Dixie Style double-file restart and he made it work when the green flag came back out to take the second spot going into turn one. Whitener tried to look to the inside of Nosbisch, but the race leader would not budge from the bottom of the race track.

The race slowed by two more caution flags when Ryan King stalled the Brian King Roofing Stinger in turn four on lap 45, and Hawkins spun in turn four and collected Chase Edge in the Edge's Gas Company Special on lap 46. Nosbisch was able to run just fast enough on each restart to keep Whitener behind him.

*The finish:*
Keith Nosbisch, Mark Whitener, Walker Arthur, Dennis Franklin, Matt Henderson, Doug Horton, Tyler Clem, Johnny Stokes, Jake Knowles, Ronnie Johnson, Ivedent Lloyd, Justin McRee, Shan Smith, Michael Lake, Cale Conley, Ryan Crane, Chase Edge, Ryan King, Adam Beeler, Jacob Hawkins, Brian Connor, David Earl Gentry, Marcus Minga, Max Blair.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/nosbisch-defends-his-florida-home-turf/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kurtz Hits Cone, Maddox Wins At East Bay​*
Maddox picks up the win after Matt Kurtz hit the cone on the final restart during Friday night's Top Gun Sprints feature at East Bay Raceway Park.

Maddox took over the lead on lap seven and led until the final caution came out on lap twenty two as Hayden Campbell spun in turn two.

On the final restart Maddox led the field to the green with Danny Martin, Jr. and Matt Kurtz crossing the line behind him. Kurtz tried to slide to the inside of Martin, Jr. but hit the cone and crossed the finish line first and was penalized for hitting the cone.

"I hated to win that way," Maddox said. "I was hoping Matt would win after losing his dad just a month ago."

Maddox tried to make his way through lapped traffic and got hung up behind a lapped car and lost his rhythm, allowing Kurtz to make his brief move to the front.

Rounding out the top five were Danny Martin Jr., Matt Kurtz, David Steele and Mark Ruel Jr.

*The finish:*
A.J. Maddox, Danny Martin Jr., Matt Kurtz, David Steele, Mark Ruel Jr., Daniel Peeples, Rick Byerly, Keith Butler, Gene Lasker, Billy Boyd, Kerry Gilbert, Frank Carlsson, Brandon Grubraugh, Hayden Campbell, Sport Allen, Kyle Pitts, Michael Steinruck, Brett O'Donnell, Bryan Eckley, Travis Bliemeister, Geoff Styner, Ken Laureno, Tyler Godwin, Aileen Collins-Love.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/kurtz-hits-cone-maddox-wins-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jankowiak Is An Atlantic City Winner​*
Western New York three-quarter (TQ) midget standouts Andy Jankowiak and Erick Rudolph added to their TQ Midget Indoor feature excellence Friday inside Atlantic City's Boardwalk Hall when then finished first and second in the 30-lap feature after a spine tingling battle that lasted most of the race.

The contest was the first of the NAPA Know How Race Weekend that concludes tonight with the thirteenth running of the Gamblers Classic.

"The car was perfect once again," said race winner Jankowiak, who then paused to dedicate the race win to a recently departed fellow western New York racer Tommy Lalomia.

Jankowiak's triumph follows his mid-December win in the Battle Of Trenton race inside Sun National Bank Center. The two events are promoted by Len Sammons Motorsports Productions (LSMP); Saturday's Gamblers Classic is the LSMP winter season finale.

Jankowiak outgunned fellow front row starter Matt Janisch at the end of the backstretch on lap one and never relinquished the lead. Rudolph, who moved to second by lap two and Ryan Flores, who grabbed third by lap three, managed to hold their spots to the end despite eight caution flags and double file restarts.

Patrick Emerling was fourth and Canadian Mike Lichty, who was as far forward as fourth at one point slid to fifth in the final rundown.

Anthony Sesely, who had won the last three Atlantic City Indoor TQ Midget features, managed an eleventh place finish after failing to qualify in his heat race.

The most spectacular qualifying effort was that of Ted Christopher, an eight time feature winner in LSMP Indoor races over the years. Christopher's car was wrecked in his heat race early. He faced the daunting prospect of starting 20th and last in the second Last Chance Race. Through a combination of deftly avoiding a multitude of crashes coupled with an aggressive late race drive, Christopher improbably qualified for the feature. He finished ninth in the main event after running as high as sixth.

Jimmy Blewett gritted his way to a sixth place finish. Blewett dealt with bouts of nausea throughout the day but put aside his physical misery to race creditably. Blewett teammate Kyle Reinhardt was seventh followed by Tim Buckwalter.

The first eight finishers are automatic starters in the Gamblers Classic tonight (Saturday).

All told, eighty-four TQ Midgets made time trial attempts.

Champ Karts and Lentini Auto Salvage Slingshots complete their qualifying Saturday and run their feature events. Danny Bouc was fastest in Champ Kart qualifying and Gary Hieber, Jr. was quickest in the LAS Slingshot timed session.

*The finish:*
Andy Jankowiak, Erick Rudolph, Ryan Flores, Patrick Emerling, Mike Lichty, Jimmy Blewett, Kyle Reinhardt, Tim Buckwalter, Ted Christopher, Joey Payne, Anthony Sesely, Ryan Susice, Tony DiMattia, Zane Zeiner, Ryan Tidman, Kyle Lick, Matt Janisch, Shawn Nye, Timmy Nye, Justin Bonsignore, Andrew Nye, Matt Roselli, D.J. Shaw, Rob Neely.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/jankowiak-is-an-atlantic-city-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bergman Primed For Run At ASCS Title​*
Readying for his 2015 run with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, Washington's Seth Bergman has a clear goal every time he hits the track; improvement.

The Washington native grabbed his first Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour victory in 2012, and since then has found victory lane three more times, giving Bergman confidence that his 2015 season might bring his best chance at a National Tour title.

"Last year and even years previous to that, I really felt like I was ready to run for a championship but you go out and learn new things and kind of figure out where you're at as an individual, as far as whether or not you belong out there. I felt like this past season was the most productive I have ever had on the race track as far as speed and, having that speed to win. Right now, we're just working on the small pieces that go into being a championship caliber team," reflected Bergman of his 2014 season.

Taking the seat in both sprint car and midget events during the month of January falls in line with Seth's goal for the season.

"Anytime you can stay in the seat of a race car as much as possible it's definitely going to help you going into the first part of the season," Bergman said. "I went and raced the Winter Heat series, then raced the midget at the Chili Bowl and that not only keeps me fresh, but helps me to be more versatile. That's my goal in the years to come. I feel like it will help me as a driver and in turn, give the team better results."

Bergman ended his season sixth in tour standings in 2014, marking his best finish with the National Tour. and fourth straight year of improvement. The 2015 season with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real is Bergman's seventh year on the road.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bergman-primed-for-run-at-ascs-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoffman's Modified Flies In Florida​*
Nick Hoffman was only at East Bay Raceway Park for two of the three days of the 16th annual Open Wheel Modified Nationals, but the North Carolina native made his presence known.

Hoffman followed up his Friday night victory by winning Saturday's $5,000-to0win 75-lap feature.

Exiting his Elite chassis in victory lane with his traditional back flip he was quick to tell the crowd that he thought he had buried himself behind the "eight-ball" when the rest of the field was lined up by points and he was a day short of those points because of missing the first night of action.

He thought for a while after starting sixth in his heat, that he might have to run a B main since the track was only advancing three to the feature, but there was an opening and he shot for it and won the heat race.

After starting seventh in the 75-lapper, with polesitter Devin Gilpin clearly in charge, Hoffman was up to third by a lap-17 caution flag. He advanced to second on a restart on lap 31 where he stayed until the mandatory fuel stop on lap 44.

"I noticed that I had way more rubber on my tires than anyone else and I just had to keep my car straight and get to the bottom soon," Hoffman said.

That move to the bottom groove came on lap 58 when he took the lead Gilpin and from there on he pulled away, winning by a margin of victory of 3.700 seconds over fourth starter Kyle Bronson and Gilpin, who held on for third.

"My dad will have to do a refresh on this Pro Motor Engine after my celebration on the track. We already have this car sold, so I have to get back to the shop and build some more cars," Hoffman explained.

Brad DeYoung came from 16th to finish fourth, while Kevin Adams was fifth.

*The finish:*
Nick Hoffman, Kyle Bronson, Devin Gilpin, Brad DeYoung, Kevin Adams, David Reutimann, Steve Miller, Ray Bollinger, Bill Howard, Austin Sanders, Thomas Pratt, Allen Weisser, Shon Flanary, Devin Dixon, Travis Varnadore, Cody Erickson, Nate Bregenzer, Matt Miller, Rick Weekly, Dennis Haven, Anthony Kinkade, Dale Mathison, Richie Stephens, Jason Cross, Buzzie Reutimann, Tyler Nicely.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/hoffmans-modified-flies-in-florida/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arthur Bags $10,000 NeSmith LM Prize​*
Walker Arthur won an action-packed 10th annual Chevrolet Performance World Championship Race for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series on Saturday night at Bubba Raceway Park driving the Cecil B. Arthur Beef Farms Special.

Arthur had to go to the back of the pack early in the 100-lap race, but put on a show getting back to the front.

After a ten-lap side-by-side battle for the lead with Keith Nosbisch Arthur took the lead for good on lap 76 and never looked back to claim the top prize of $10,000. Arthur said he made the right choice on tires, even though he second-guessed himself just before the race started.

"We had the right tire combination tonight, as we had a little harder tire on the right-rear than most everyone else did," Arthur said. "Just before the race, I wasn't sure that it wasn't too hard, and I wanted to change it while they were doing driver introductions. NeSmith Competition Director Tim Sims wouldn't let me do it and now I'm glad he didn't let me."

Mark Whitener finished second in the Dave's Towing Special and Max Blair was another driver that came from the back to the from to finish third in the R&J Poultry Rocket.

Matt Henderson took the fourth spot in the Mighty Muffler and Brakes Rocket and Nosbisch finished fifth in the Image Skin Care Rocket.

*The finish:*
Walker Arthur, Mark Whitener, Max Blair, Matt Henderson, Keith Nosbisch, Jacob Hawkins, Tyler Clem, David Earl Gentry, Doug Horton, Michael Lake, Joey Coulter, Ronnie Johnson, Jeff Mathews, Chase Edge, Justin McRee, Logan Roberson, Cale Conley, Ryan King, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Shan Smith, Dennis Franklin, Marcus Minga, Johnny Stokes, Carter Stokes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/arthur-bags-10000-nesmith-lm-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kurtz Cruises To First East Bay Sprint Win​*
Matt Kurtz led from the drop of the green flag to win Saturday night's Top Gun Sprints feature at East Bay Raceway Park.

Friday night winner A.J. Maddox and Kurtz started on the front row with Kurtz taking over the lead on the first lap until a three car incident drew the first and only caution of the race.

Kurtz drove through traffic like they were standing still at one point. Halfway through the race Kurtz made a bold move splitting two lapped cars putting them a lap down.

At the halfway point Kurtz had opened up his lead over second place Danny Martin, Jr. by a two-second advantage while methodically making his way throug lapped traffic.

When the checkered flag waved, it was Kurtz picking up his very first win at East Bay Raceway Park. Kurtz a former champion in the Eagle Jet Top Gun Sprints was nothing but smiles after going 24 green flag laps.

"We had a very fast car last night but made a mistake by hitting the cone and never realized I did but a rule is a rule," Kurtz said. "I lost my dad back on Jan. 15 and he always said he wanted me to win at East Bay and I'm sure he was looking down with a smile," he also stated. Kurtz also said we had a very fast car last night and tonight. This was the best car I have ever driven."

Kurtz also won the Jeff Barfield Memorial Clean Sweep Award picking up an extra $400 along with the $1,000 to win.

Rounding out the top five were Martin, Mark Ruel Jr., Maddox and Sport Allen.

*The finish:*
Matt Kurtz, Danny Martin Jr., Mark Ruel Jr., A.J. Maddox, Sport Allen, Kyle Pitts, Kerry Gilbert, Keith Butler, Frank Carllson, Daniel Peeples, Gene Lasker, Johnnie Alexander, David Steele, Bryan Eckley, Geoff Styner, Rick Byerly, Brett O'Donnell, Brandon Grubaugh, Frank Beck, Tyler Godwin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/kurtz-cruses-to-first-east-bay-sprint-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rudolph Hits Atlantic City Jackpot​*
Erick Rudolph outran Ryan Flores and Jimmy Blewett Saturday night to win the 13th running of the Gamblers Classic 40-lap three-quarter (TQ) midget feature in front of a large crowd inside Atlantic City's famed Boardwalk Hall.

The three way battle also had profound ramifications in the Len Sammons Motorsports Productions TQ Midget Championship contest. By winning the race, Rudolph earned the tiebreaker after him and Flores, who was winless in the series, each ended up with 320 points.

Rudolph shared the front row at the start of the Gamblers Classic with Patrick Emerling, on the inside, gaining the advantage at the start.

Flores, who lined up third, and Friday night winner Andy Jankowiak, ran behind the pair with Jimmy Blewett joining the battle, up from an eighth place starting berth.

Lapped traffic began to play a role by lap ten and that enabled Jankowiak to pass Rudolph for second and move in on Emerling. Caution on lap 15 gave Jankowiak a chance for the lead but Emerling hung tough.

The race slowed on lap 21 just the halfway mark when seven cars stacked up. Emerling maintained the lead but on the 27th lap, Rudolph shot to the inside off turn four and took command. Rudolph had muscled under Jankowiak two laps prior.

A late race restart following a red flag for an eleven car crash in the middle of the backstretch proved to be the opportunity for Flores to assert himself.

On the 32nd lap, Flores muscled under Emerling for second bringing Blewett and Jankowiak with him and dropping Emerling to fifth. That's the way they finished with Ted Christopher sixth, Ryan Susice seventh, Neal Williams eighth, Joey Payne ninth and Tim Buckwalter tenth.

Williams drove a masterful race, having started 24h in the 26-car field. His effort earned him the Doug Craig Charger Of The Race award.

The 24 car, 25-lap, Lentini Auto Salvage Slingshot feature came down to a highly controversial finish. Coming down the backstretch for the final lap, Gary Hieber, who had spun out on the first lap, made a bid for the lead against leader Demetrious Drellos.

Drellos had taken the lead on lap five after Jerry Schott, leader from the outset, bobbled.

On the final run down the backstretch, Hieber drew even with Drellos on the inside. That's when Drellos forced Hieber into the third turn infield tire barrier. Hieber flipped in spectacular style across the track, collecting Drellos, who drove away with body damage.

Officials reasoned that Drellos had driven overly aggressively and disqualified him. Jason Hartman thus advanced from third to first with John Gilroy making a last turn pass to shade Jesse Hartman for second. Kyle Herve and Mike Glass rounded out the top five.

Donnie Nall invaded Boardwalk Hall for the first time and walked off with top honors in the 25-lap Champ Kart feature. The win had added significance because Nall had to hold off a late race challenge from perennial contender Chris Daley before claiming the victory. Nall was so elated in Victory Lane that he had a hard time expressing his feelings to Victory Lane interviewer Mike Mallett. Jon Cash was third, Doug Stearly, who came within one turn of winning the 2014 Champ Kart Boardwalk Hall race, was fourth and Rich Davidowitz, one of Long Island's top Kart racers, was fifth.

Potential contender Danny Bouc, who had set fastest time in Friday trials, was among the early retirees in accidents.

*The finish:*
Erick Rudolph, Ryan Flores, Jimmy Blewett, Andy Jankowiak, Patrick Emerling, Ted Christopher, Ryan Susice, Neal Williams, Joey Payne, Tim Buckwalter, Rob Vivona, Jon Gambuti, Andy Nye, Matt Janisch, Mike Lichty, Chad Jones, Anthony Sesely, Zane Zeiner, Earl Paules, Brett Michalski, Geoffrey Sutton, Shawn Nye, Kyle Reinhardt, Matt Roselli, Pat Bealer, Timmy Nye.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/rudolph-hits-atlantic-city-jackpot/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USCS Frost Buster 250 On Tap In February​*
The United Speed Contest Sanction (USCS) invades Magnolia Motor Speedway for the seventh year in a row for the track's and sanctioning body's season opener Feb. 27-28 for the seventh annual Frost Buster 250 presented by Carl Hogan Toyota with a USCS winged Outlaw sprint car, USCS Outlaw Modified and USCS 600 Sprint Car Series winged mini sprint triple-header.

The season-opener features two full nights of high speed action at one of the Mid-South's most popular venues.

Race fans and the race teams will be treated to a full menu of early season speed contests with racing in eight of the area's most popular divisions. The event includes one of only two scheduled 2015 season appearances of the USCS Outlaw Thunder Tour presented by K&N Filters winged sprint cars and the K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

 The racing action will feature over 400 laps of racing around the 3/8 mile clay oval including 250 laps of Championship main events.

Action kicks off on Friday night at 7:30 p.m. with a full racing program in six divisions including the 130 mph USCS Outlaw Thunder Tour winged sprint cars. The world's most powerful short track cars (Outlaw Sprint Cars) are expected to reach speeds exceeding 130 M.P.H. around "The Mag." Top winged sprint car drivers from at least 7 states are expected for the first 2015 appearance of the USCS sprint cars to Magnolia Motor Speedway. They will be joined by the mighty K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series, Nesmith Dirt Late Model, www.RockAuto.com USCS 600 Sprint Car Series mini sprint, Street Stock and Mini Stock divisions on Friday's racing card.

The Magnolia Motor Speedway season-opener turns up the tempo on Saturday night with the addition of the 800 horsepower ground-pounding Super Late Models. The racing divisions featured in back-to-back nights in the cavalcade of racing include the United Sprint Car Series presented by K&N Filters winged sprint cars, the mighty K&N Filters USCS Modified Series, Super Late Models (Saturday), Nesmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Models, plus the popular Magnolia Motor Speedway weekly racing series Street Stocks and Factory Stocks. Also on the racing card will be the Mini Stock racing division in their only scheduled appearance at "The Mag" in 2015.

Two NASCAR veteran racers and TV commentators, Ken Schrader and Fox Sports 1 and Fox TV commentator Kenny Wallace are both again entered to compete in the K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series portion of the event on both Friday and Saturday nights. The appearance by the two drivers will be a re-match of sorts as Schrader captured the win in last year's event after besting a 40 car USCS Outlaw Modified field. Kenny Wallace finished behind him in the runner-up spot. It will only be Schrader's third-ever appearance at the track in an Outlaw Modified race car.

Schrader was the 2012 as well as the 2014 Frost Buster 250 USCS Modified event Champion.

The third USCS racing division on the action-packed racing card is the www.rockauto.com USCS 600 Sprint Car Series winged mini sprints, which also race a complete format on both nights.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/uscs-frost-buster-250-on-tap-in-february/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sunoco Continues Lucas Late Model Support​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and Sunoco Race Fuels have signed a new three year agreement that will keep Sunoco as the official fuel of the series.

Sunoco has been the fuel of choice for the LOLMDS champion the past three years with Don O'Neal (2014) and Jimmy Owens (2012, 2013), both winning the series championship using Sunoco.

"We are extremely honored to have Sunoco Race Fuels as an official partner with the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series. The Sunoco brand has been an icon in our sport for many years and to be associated with their world class company and everyone that works there is a real privilege," said Ritchie Lewis, director of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

As the official fuel of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, Sunoco Race Fuels will provide additional cash bonuses for racers using Sunoco exclusively under the Sunoco Race for Gas program. Sunoco will also pay out cash awards under the Sunoco Road to Wheatland Loyalty program for drivers that followed the series in 2014. Sunoco will also post a cash bonus to a driver that wins the Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 using Sunoco Race Fuels.

In addition to the several Sunoco sponsored programs, Sunoco will again be the title sponsor of the $50,000 to win Sunoco North/South 100 at Florence Speedway in Union, Ky. This crown jewel event will take place on Aug. 7-8 and has been a mainstay on the series schedule for the past four years with Sunoco as the title sponsor.

"We are very pleased to continue our relationship with the premier national touring dirt late model series in the country, not only as the official fuel of the series, but as the sponsor of several programs, including the crown jewel Sunoco North/South 100, held in Kentucky every year," said Terry Thompson, National Sales Manger for Sunoco Race Fuels. "The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series continues to grow and provides great professionally run events for both racers and promoters alike. Everyone at Lucas Oil has been a pleasure to work with, from the staff, the drivers and all the tracks we support."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/sunoco-continues-lucas-late-model-support/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Buckeye Club Celebrates 58 Years​*
Quarter midget racing knows no off-season now days, even when the temperatures outside are dropping.

The Indoor Winter Nationals is hosting its 58th year of Quartermidget racing.

Held at the Ohio State Fairgrounds, the Buckeye Club constructs a track in early November that serves as the locale for 6 race events thru the end of February. This is a venue where all classes of quarter midgets race in one of the most competitive environments of the year.

Although weather can sometimes be a factor, the series is still one that most drivers won't miss. Participants come from New Jersey, Delaware, Pennsylvania, Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, North Carolina, and Michigan to compete.

The traditional format for the Indoor Series is a Pill Draw for heat races, then lower mains and features. This year, however, the Buckeye Club (BQMRA) held one race (Jan. 10) with qualifying, which had not been done since 2011.

Even though temperatures outside were in the single digits, 5 records were reset by Jacob Denney of the Outdoor Buckeye Club in Sr Animal, Little Kalamazoo drivers Bryce Lucius in Jr. Honda, Cayden Hoyt in Lt World Formula and Carson Hocevar in Hvy Honda. Zeb Wise of the No West Ohio club set a track record in the Hvy 160 class. Very unique Track Record "Helmet Trophies" provided by Briggs and Stratton were presented.

Two more events are still to come on Feb. 7 and Feb. 21. All drivers are invited to attend.

The last event winners included double winners Gage Painter of No Carolina (Lt World Formula / Lt AA) and Billy Green of Michigan (Sr Honda / Lt 160). Additional winners were Bryce Lucius in Jr Animal, Brady Johnson (Jr Honda), Jacob Denney (Sr Animal), Lexi Pohlman (Hvy Honda), Elijah Crane (Mod), Carson Hocevar (Hvy World Formula),and Rylee Loveday (Hvy 160). Creed Kemenah, Cole Morgan and Kamden Hibbit won Rookie mains.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/buckeye-club-celebrates-58-years/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hahn Set For Sophomore ASCS National Run​*
Blake Hahn's rookie season with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real was filled with success, but was also filled with unforeseen obstacles.

"It was a long hard year, but you can't focus on that," said Hahn when asked about his rookie season. "You just need to keep your head up and focus on what's ahead because really, it'll all work out in the end. We had some great finishes and learned a lot so there were more positives than anything last year."

Finishing tenth in tour standings, the 2014 Brodix Rookie of the Year rolled out 10 top-ten finishes as well as four top-fives in 32 feature starts.

Reassessing his program during the off-season, one aspect that will not change is personnel as father, Tom Hahn, and crew member, Dalton Seigler, will again accompany Blake on the road this season. Equipment on the other hand will see several changes.

"We had been running an '06 Big Max, and it's a great car, but we made the decision to switch to JR1 Chassis this season. Jerry [Russell] came to us with an offer that we really couldn't pass up and with the way his cars have performed, I feel good about the change."

Moving to Penske shocks on the Speedway Vending / CSR Garage No. 52 as well, Hahn is looking at the big picture and putting together a full season, keeping the idea of consistency at the forefront of his team.

"We're just looking to make good laps every time we hit the track and above all, have fun. A top-five in points would be nice, but we are focused on putting an entire season together," said Hahn.

Keeping with Wesmar power for the 2015 season, Hahn will take in as many races as the team can handle with a schedule of nearly 65 dates between ASCS National and Regional competition.

Overall, Blake Hahn has competed in 47 Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour feature events with six top-fives' and 16 top-tens' to his credit. Starting in ASCS regional competition in 2012, Hahn has earned four regional victories.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hahn-set-for-sophomore-ascs-national-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*GUNK Forms Partnership With TORC​*
After a year as primary sponsor for Arie Luyendyk Jr.'s PRO 2WD truck, GUNK will expand its motorsports partnerships to include TORC: The Off Road Championship Series.

"GUNK's line of products are a natural fit for our race teams as well as our passionate fan base," said TORC Series President B.J. Birtwell. "We're looking forward to activating this relationship in a big way."

"The TORC audience represents a unique opportunity to connect one-to-one with the engaged DIYer," said Marshal Livingstone, director of Marketing and Consumer Insights at RSC Chemical Solutions. "Anyone who has been out off-roading knows you need tough cleaning products, and TORC is the perfect proving ground."

"The series partnership gives GUNK a great opportunity to increase preference of their products and drive consideration in-store," said Birtwell. "GUNK is committed to activating their TORC presence both on-site and on retail shelves, and we're thrilled to welcome them to the TORC family."

GUNK will also continue to sponsor Arie Luyendyk Racing (ALR) in 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/gunk-forms-partnership-with-torc/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wienerschnitzel, King Of The Hammers Unite​*
Wienerschnitzel, the world's largest Hot Dog chain, has announced its newly-formed partnership with 4 Wheel Parts, the global leader in off-road, Jeep and aftermarket performance products, and Smittybilt, a supplier of innovative truck and SUV accessories to thousands of active dealers and distributors worldwide.

To kick off the relationship, Wienerschnitzel will join the two brands and event sponsors at the 2015 Nitto King of the Hammers Presented by 4 Wheel Parts, deemed one of the toughest and largest four-wheel drive, off-road vehicle races where contenders battle through a 200-mile natural terrain course. The series of races will take place Feb. 1-6 at Means Dry Lake in Landers, Calif.

At the eighth annual King of The Hammers, which will be the largest to date, Wienerschnitzel will serve hot dogs at several race events, including the Smittybilt "Every Man Challenge Contingency Party" on Feb. 4, and the 4 Wheel Parts "Every Man Challenge Competitor's Barbeque" on Feb. 5. Race contestants, vendors, and an anticipated crowd of more than 60,000 will be the first to experience this deliciously exciting collaboration of brands.

"The partnership with 4 Wheel Parts and Smittybilt is an amazing opportunity to team-up with well-established and highly-respected brands in the automotive racing industry, as we work to increase our presence in the space," said Wienerschnitzel's Chief Visionary Officer, J.R. Galardi. "We're excited to give race fans a taste of what's to come as we continue to plan fun activations together with these exceptional brands."

"Devolping dynamic relationships with innovative partners is one of the cornerstones of the success for our 4 Wheel Parts and Smittybilt brands," said Dan Mickelsen, Director of Marketing for Transamerican Auto Parts. "This unique collaboration with Wienerschnitzel at this year's King of the Hammers provides us with a fantastic opportunity to engage with competitors and spectators alike as we initiate what promises to be a tremendous partnership."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/wienerschnitzel-king-of-the-hammers-unite/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson To Chase Inaugural NSL Title​*
The Elk Grove Ford Motorsports/Cole Wood Racing No. 17w team has hired Bryan Clauson to race for the team.

The partnership will include running the National Sprint League and Knoxville Raceway, as well as regional events with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series. Clauson, a native of Noblesville, Ind., will also be running the Indianapolis 500 for Jonathan Byrd's Racing.

Clauson has accumulated more than 140 wins in his career in sprint car, midget and Silver Crown action. The two-time USAC National Sprint Car and Midget champion is looking forward to his opportunity with Wood Racing.

"This is really a perfect fit, at least on my end," Clauson said. "They have really good equipment, and they have a good team put together. I would say racing with the NSL is a good opportunity to learn, but it's as tough a lineup as any 410 series right now. We get to go to tracks a couple times, and that will be good for me as I learn the wing stuff."

He last competed at Indianapolis Motor Speedway in 2012, and his return this season will cost him a few sprint shows in May.

"We'll have to miss maybe two or three in May, because I'm running the 500," said Clauson. "But we're planning on racing with the NSL and Knoxville pretty much weekly. We're going to focus on the Nationals and some select Outlaw shows over the summer. We may race some other races that make sense for us."

Clauson has found some wing success in the last couple of years, including some wins and qualifying for the Knoxville Nationals finale last season.

"I'm really excited," said Clauson. "Obviously, I've made a shift and want to focus more on the wing stuff this year. This is a great opportunity with good people."

Team owner Matt Wood said he is very much looking forward to 2015.

"We are excited to have an opportunity to join forces with a driver the caliber of multi-time USAC Champion Bryan Clauson," Clauson said. "Bryan has already demonstrated his versatility in midgets, Indy cars, and NASCAR. We can't wait to see how he adapts to winged sprint cars."

The first National Sprint League race will be Saturday, April 11 at 34 Raceway near West Burlington, Iowa. Knoxville Raceway will open its season on Saturday, April 18.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/clauson-to-chase-inaugural-nsl-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bad Boy Mowers, Lucas LMs Extend Pact​*
Bad Boy Mowers has renewed their partnership with the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series again in 2015.

"We're thrilled to have Bad Boy Mowers return as a partner with the LOLMDS. 
Their marketing strategy fits perfectly with our race fans and racers all over the country and we look forward to another great year with everyone at Bad Boy Mowers," said Ritchie Lewis, director, Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

Bad Boy Mowers will once again sponsor the TV Race Points Challenge and pay a $10,000 bonus to the driver that earns the most points at the TV races.

Under the Bad Boy TV Points Challenge, the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series will broadcast 15 events on four different Networks in 2015, including MAVTV, CBS, NBC Sports and CBS Sports.

Bad Boy Mowers will also sponsor a fan appreciation contest which will provide fans with a chance to win a brand new Bad Boy Mower. The grand prize winner will be drawn and announced at the series finale in Portsmouth, Ohio, on Oct. 17.

"Bad Boy Mowers is excited and proud to partner with the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series. We're looking forward to reaching all the great fans that follow the series across the country at events and through their social media pages. Being a part of the TV Points Challenge gives us great exposure with their TV package and the Fan contest will be fun all year long," said Lennie Foree, marketing director for Bad Boy Mowers.

*Source*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/bad-boy-mowers-lucas-lms-extend-pact/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Deery Tour Adds Two Stops​*
Two more dates have been added to the 2015 Deery Brothers Summer Series schedule.

The IMCA Late Model tour will be at Jackson County Speedway in Maquoketa on Tuesday, June 9 and at Cedar County Raceway in Tipton on Tuesday, Aug. 11.

Both main events pay $3,000 to win and a minimum of $300 to start.

"We wanted to release the schedule in January, knowing full well that we were still awaiting confirma*tion on a couple additional dates," Series Director Kevin Yoder said. "The city council met re*cently and approved a mid-week show in Maquoketa, and following Cedar County's decision to not race weekly, we were able to secure a special event in Tipton as well. These two events were always a part of the 2015 plan. We just needed to make sure everything was in order prior to releas*ing the dates."

"We are still pursuing a date at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, but right now the Iowa State Fair Association has decided to suspend all dirt track racing events during the Iowa State Fair in lieu of grandstand stage entertainment," he continued.

"If something changes we will re*new that traditional date, otherwise the Deery schedule will be complete with what has been an*nounced."

There are now 18 dates on the tour schedule. Opening night is April 4 at Crawford County Speed*way in Denison.

*Source*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/deery-tour-adds-two-stops/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Moves Opener To Shady Oaks​*
Officials at the South Texas Speedway were forced to cancel next week's United States Modified Touring Series season opener Monday due to heavy rainfall in the area which caused much of the concrete wall in turn three to collapse, making the track surface unsafe for racing.

Tuesday, however, another track in the Lone Star State stepped in and the USMTS Casey's Cup Series powered by S&S Fishing & Rental lid-lifter will go on as planned at an alternate venue: Shady Oaks Speedway in Goliad, Texas.

"The promoters at Shady Oaks Speedway are all-in," said USMTS President Todd Staley. "It is a risk to announce a new event just ten days before the gates open, but with modern-day technology such as email, text messaging and social media, we're hopeful that the great fans in the great State of Texas come through again like they did last year."

Last June, heavy rainfall in North Texas forced officials at the Heart O' Texas Speedway near Waco to cancel their USMTS event on June 26. It was shortly after noon on June 25 when Staley got a call from Grayson County Speedway promoter James Craig.

Less than an hour later, a deal was in place. Racers had a place to race and fans had a place to watch them. The result was an overflow crowd on hand to watch more than 40 of the nation's best open-wheel dirt modified drivers.

Entering its 17th season of showcasing the Best of the Best in dirt modified racing, the USMTS will be making its first-ever trip to the 1/3-mile high-banked dirt oval for three thrilling nights on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, Feb. 12-14.

The first of four straight three-night affairs will open the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region presented by Day Motor Sports with $2,000 to win Thursday, $3,000 to win Friday and $4,000 to win Saturday.

The track will also host an open practice on Wednesday, Feb. 11.

Limited Mods and Street Stocks will serve as support classes for the Shady Oaks Speedway event.

*Source*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/usmts-moves-opener-to-shady-oaks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL Names Clarks Series Flagmen​*
Father and son team Doug and Justin Clark have been named the official flagmen for the National Sprint League in 2015.

The South Dakota natives will be flagging the majority of races on the NSL schedule.

A boyhood friend of Doug Wolfgang, Doug Clark went from working on cars to flagging in 1979 at the Hartford Speedway in South Dakota. He has flagged for over thirty years at the Knoxville Raceway in Iowa and at Huset's Speedway in South Dakota.

He has worked a number of prestigious events including the King's Royal at Eldora Speedway in Ohio and The World Finals at the Dirt Track in Charlotte, North Carolina.

After a brief racing career, Justin joined his father on the flag stand. For over ten seasons, he has assisted Doug at Knoxville with the 410's, and is now the head flagman for both the 360 and 305 classes at Knoxville.

"It's really important for us to have experience, credibility and fairness with the officials and people involved in the series," says NSL founder Tod Quiring.

"Having Doug and Justin Clark on the flag stand gives us those things. They will be doing our flagging this year at most of our venues, and we're proud to have them on board."

*Source*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/nsl-names-clarks-series-flagmen/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tony Bruce Jr. Wants More Out Of 2015​*
The American Sprint Car Series' 24th year of promoting dirt track races will be the eighth year of competition for Tony Bruce Jr. with the Oklahoma-based series.

Picking up three Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real feature wins in 2014, the Liberal, Kan. driver was pleased with the overall setup of his Team One8 program, but not the performance of a seventh-place finish in the overall point standings.

"I think I crashed more last year than I've crashed in my entire career," said Bruce.

Asked about difference in his program from 2014 to 2015, Bruce replied,

"We didn't really change anything on the car. The only thing we had a problem with was finishing races, especially when we were running up front so hopefully that changes. We'll see what happens. The goal really is to just be competitive every night. Like I said, last year I felt like we had a great car night in and night out, but we just seemed to find ourselves on the back of a wrecker. "

With Moss Engines under the bonnet of the Oil Medics/Lubbock Wrecker No. 18 again in 2015, Bruce will also keep his mixture of Ford and Chevrolet power plants in play with track size serving as a primary variable on which sees action.

Once again taking on the part of racer and promoter, Bruce elaborated on his events for 2015.

"The Rock N' Roll 50, Eagle Nationals, and Kansas City Classic with Scott Traylor at Racinboys.com will be our marquee events this season. The Rock N' Roll 50 has always been a great event for us and so has the Eagle Nationals."

Since earning the title of Brodix Rookie of the Year in 2005, Bruce has amassed 13 Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour feature wins in 280 starts with 73 top-fives' and 156 top-ten finishes. Bruce has also earned 16 ASCS Regional victories.

*Source*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/tony-bruce-jr-wants-more-out-of-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar 358-Modifieds Add Bonus Program​*
DIRTcar 358-Modified racers will have more incentive than ever to race not only their home tracks this season, but also the series in the fall.

In addition to the traditional post Labor Day series events, drivers will earn points during the season from the new Super Series Starter (SSS) Events at their weekly tracks. The 2015 358-Modified Series Championship combines Home Track Points, plus "SSS" points, plus points from the Fall Series events to equal the Championship.

The weekly track Mr. DIRTcar program similar to last year's runs from now until Sept. 6 and will count a racer's best 16 finishes toward the Mr. DIRTcar 358-Modified Championship, which totals more than $16,000 in cash and contingencies. Racers must compete in 70 percent of the scheduled events to earn Home Track Bonus Points.

The DIRTcar 358-Modified Series Championship takes center stage in the fall, with three point-earning programs. In addition to Home Track Bonus Points earned by Sept. 6 and nine Championship Series points-paying events that run from Sept. 6 through Oct. 23, a new way to earn points is being unveiled.

The SSS events give tracks a chance to designate up to three of their races during the season as Home Track SSS events. A separate point system using the 60-point system will award every participating driver with their best three finishes, with a maximum of 180 points for three victories.

The full schedule of "SSS" events will be released in mid February.

The Home Track "SSS" points will be awarded to a driver and may be collected at any Super Series Starter event at their home track, or any other 358-Modified weekly track. The events can be a regularly scheduled night or a special event during the season, but must be scheduled in advance and published. A track can make any of the three races a NAPA Super DIRT Week qualifier, too.

The nine post Labor Day Series events will determine a champion and award the top 15 drivers at the year-end banquet. A point fund of more than $32,000 in cash and contingencies has been established. The champion will be determined by a combination of Home Track Bonus Points, Home Track Super Series Starter (SSS) Points and Series Championship Points.

The series Championship will conclude at a new 125-lap, $7,500-to-win event on Friday, Oct. 23, at Weedsport Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/dirtcar-358-modifieds-add-bonus-program/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Ready To End Dry Streak​*
Shane Clanton has had the weekend of Feb. 6-7 circled on his calendar since the 2015 World of Outlaws Late Model Series schedule was released nearly three months ago.

Not just because those dates serve as the national tour's season-opening weekend, but because that's when Clanton intends to end his 65-race WoO LMS winless streak.

Clanton, the 39-year-old WoO LMS veteran from Zebulon, Ga., will join 13 other WoO LMS championship hopefuls and a host of other national stars, regional standouts and weekend warriors in launching the 2015 WoO LMS season with separate $10,000-to-win WoO LMS programs on Friday and Saturday as part of Screven Motor Speedway's Winter Freeze weekend.

The doubleheader kicks off a busy stretch of racing that features seven WoO LMS events in Georgia and Florida between Feb. 6 and Feb. 21.

Back on the WoO LMS schedule after a one-year hiatus, Screven's three-eighths-mile oval is particularly inviting to Clanton. With his Capital Race Cars house car team based roughly three hours from the east Georgia race facility, Clanton has more laps around Screven than any of the other WoO LMS regulars. That advantage has led to plenty of success for Clanton, including a victory and four top-five finishes in Screven's six WoO LMS events.

At a time when he needs a WoO LMS breakthrough perhaps more than ever, Clanton hopes that trend continues this weekend.

"It would be a good start to the year just to go there and run good and get a couple top fives, but I'm going to Screven to at least win one of them, if not both," said Clanton, who scored finishes of first and second during Screven's most recent WoO LMS events at the 2013 Winter Freeze. "We always seem to run up front there I think just because of the amount of laps I have there over most of my competition. It seems to fit my driving style and fit our cars. Hopefully we can capitalize on that again because we really need a win or two."

Indeed, Clanton needs a victory to both end his winless streak and get the season started on a positive note as he looks to rebound from a 2014 campaign that fell well below his usual standards. Besides producing a disappointing sixth-place points finish, the 2014 season was also the first time since the WoO LMS was restarted in 2004 that Clanton failed to win a series event.

But Clanton and his Weldbank Energy-sponsored team have put their dismal 2014 results behind them and focused their sights on a comeback year in 2015.

After putting in extra work in the shop and spending extra time testing over the off-season, Clanton is confident both his own race team and the Capital Race Cars program as a whole are headed for much better results.

"It's always a work in progress and if you slow down and quit working, you get behind," said Clanton, who recently welcomed back former crew chief Brock Wise after the two parted ways early last season. "That showed in our results last year. But we've worked real hard the past six months and I think we've got a real good package that we can keep making better and better.

"We're definitely going out to have a better year this year and we're gonna do our best to start off with a couple wins before we even get to Florida. We should have a good opportunity because we like Screven and run good every time we go there. Hopefully we can start the year off on the right foot."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/clanton-ready-to-end-dry-streak/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Entry List For ASCS Opener Climbs To 47​*
With the kickoff to the 2015 season for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real sitting just two weeks away, the pre-entry list for the 17th King of the 360′s and 14th annual Ronald Laney Memorial happening Feb. 19-21, has been released with 47 drivers making the early roster.

Drawing 53 drivers in 2014, Parker Price-Miller topped the Thursday night portion, while Wayne Johnson wired the field the following night.

Johnson would go on to pick up his second career victory in the Ronald Laney Memorial in his ninth feature start. While Johnson has yet to enter, Miller will again pilot the PPM Titanium Products No. 9p.

Drawing from 17 states and Canada, the talent pool for the three day, $10,000 to win spectacular at East Bay Raceway Park includes a pair of past champions with Ohsweken, Ontario's Glenn Styres (2012) and Terry McCarl (2006) of Altoona, Iowa each looking to bag their second Ronald Laney Memorial victory.

Of the pre-entered, none have made the final feature as many times as McCarl, who has taken the green in 13 of the 15 A-Features contested with an average finish of eighth. McCarl also has five preliminary feature wins to his credit; tying him at the top with Gary Wright.

Since 1999, a total of 163 drivers have made the cut in the King of the 360′s championship event and of those, 20 are currently entered into the 2015 edition.

Among those pre-entered include Brad Loyet, Danny Lasoski, Chad Kemenah, McCarl, Greg Hodnett, Aaron Reutzel and Jeff Swindell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/entry-list-for-ascs-opener-climbs-to-47/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wet Surface Postpones All Star Opener​*
Heavy overnight rains that lingered late into the morning have forced the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions and Bubba Raceway Park officials to postpone Thursday's scheduled season opener.

"There was simply no way we could put together a quality race surface for the teams and an entertaining show for the fans tonight," said Bubba Raceway Park Promoter Bubba Clem. "Everyone has worked so hard to get here the past couple of weeks, the last thing we wanted to do is have them tear up their equipment, so we're going to race on Sunday and give the racers their full three day show."

The three-day Bubba Army Winter Nationals, paying $5,000-to-win each night, now shifts to Friday, Feb. 6, Saturday, Feb. 7 and Sunday, Feb. 8. Friday and Saturday's events will begin at 7:30 p.m. while Sunday's racing will feature a special early start time of 5:30 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/wet-surface-postpones-all-star-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Rolls At Winter Freeze​*
Josh Richards kicked off the new late model season with a dominant victory during the opener of Winter Freeze V at Screven Motorsports Complex.

Richards broke a track record during qualifying and outran a 37-car field to bank a $5,000 victory, beating Frank Heckenast Jr. to the checkered flag.

Casey Roberts, Morgan Bagley and Brandon Overton rounded out the top five.

Minnesota's Dale Mathison held off North Carolina's Chris Parker to win the $1,500 modified feature.

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Frank Heckenast Jr., Casey Roberts, Morgan Bagley, Brandon Overton, Steve Casebolt, Shane Clanton, Casey Barrow, Tim McCreadie, Mason Zeigler, Rick Eckert, Dustin Mitchell, Tony Knowles, Chase Junghans, Jordan Yaggy, Boom Briggs, Eric Wells, Billy Moyer, Jason Jameson, Pancho Lawler, Kyle Beard, Dale McDowell, Brian Ligon, Rodney Sanders.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/richards-rolls-at-winter-freeze/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Last-Lap Pass Lifts Carrier​*
Eddie Carrier Jr. passed Brandon Sheppard on the final lap to win the first night of the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing at Golden Isles Speedway on Thursday night.

Carrier picked up the $7,000 first-place prize for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned Edwin Coggins Memorial in his Carl Grover Motorsports, Optima Batteries, Rocket Chassis Ford. Sheppard led for most of the race, but made a costly error on the last lap as he rolled his right front nosepiece under his car on the last turn.

Carrier's win in the Edwin Coggins Memorial kicks off three straight nights of racing at the four-tenths-mile dirt track. Stormy Scott finished second, followed by Sheppard, Steve Francis and Scott Bloomquist.

"I am not really sure what happened on that last lap, but I am happy for the win, he (Sheppard) pushed up the track in turn two and then he got up on the berm in turns three and four and couldn't get out of it," Carrier said. "The track workers did a good job with race track tonight; they kept working and working on it. With all the rain they had last night, the track was extremely fast and racy."

In a wild 30-lap event, Carrier led the first lap before yielding to Sheppard, who roared from his fifth-starting spot to grab the lead. Jonathan Davenport who started on the outside of the front row fell back to third in the early going but picked up the pace as he moved by Sheppard to take the lead on lap seven.

Davenport held the top spot until he left the race under caution after ten laps were scored with overheating issues.

Sheppard inherited the top spot as Davenport retired. He was the car to beat for most of the race, but misfortune struck on the last lap as the right front of his nosepiece dug into the track causing him to nearly lose control of his car. As he entered turn three, Sheppard's car rode the cushion as Carrier slipped by underneath of him to take the win.

Scott also got by Sheppard on the final lap to take the runner-up finish.

"That was a crazy finish," Scott said. "I thought I was going to settle for third and then Brandon jumped the cushion out there and we were able to clear him. Man what a finish for us."

Sheppard showed his disappointment afterward.

"We had a super-strong car tonight," he said. "I thought I had a big enough lead out there. I hit that burm in two and it folded the nosepiece back enough to where I couldn't turn it. You hate to give one away like that. We will try again tomorrow night and give it everything we have again and hopefully get the win."

Jonathan Davenport set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) among the 33 entrants with a lap of 15.172 seconds.

*The finish:*
Eddie Carrier Jr., Stormy Scott, Brandon Sheppard, Steve Francis, Scott Bloomquist, Gregg Satterlee, Kenny Pettyjohn, Devin Moran, Chris Brown, Mike Benedum, Austin Kirkpatrick, Austin Rettig, Earl Pearson Jr., Ross Bailes, Donald McIntosh, Don O'Neal, Dennis Franklin, Steven Roberts, Jonathan Davenport, Chris Madden, Russell Brown Jr., Billy Moyer Jr., Jimmy Owens, Chris Ferguson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ucas-late-models/last-lap-pass-lifts-carrier/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Perrotte Will Lead DIRTcar Northeast​*
DIRTcar Racing announced today Mike Perrotte, a former racer and promoter, will be the Director of Series and Sanctioning for it's Northeast programs.

Perrotte, of Plattsburgh, N.Y., has been involved in motorsports for more than 40 years and will oversee the Super DIRTcar Series for big-block modifieds in addition to the Mr. DIRTcar weekly racing and the DIRTcar 358-Modified, Sportsman Modified and Pro Stock series.

"I'm looking forward to working with the racers and promoters, and providing the fans with the best possible product," Perrotte said. "I can't wait to get started in Florida."

Most recently, Perrotte led the resurgence of Airborne Speedway in New York.

"Mike's background as a racer, car builder and track operator makes him a great fit to lead our Northeast series and sanctioning," said DIRTcar COO Tom Deery. "He has a wide range of experience he can share with our outstanding competitors, our hard-working promoters, and our passionate fan base."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/perrotte-will-lead-dirtcar-northeast/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IAA WOFS Series Unveils 2015 Slate​*
The Winged Outlaw Figure 8 Series (WOFS) announced its 2015 schedule on Friday.

The Interstate Auto Auction WOFS series will be returning to Anderson Speedway a handful of times highlighted with an appearance at two new tracks.

The season kicks off March 28 at Anderson Speedway with an open practice scheduled the night before. This will be the first of four visits. Other visits to Anderson Speedway include the July 4 Figure 8 Madness event and again on Sept. 5 and Oct. 10. The Sept. 5 event will be a part of the Labor Day 200 Must See Racing winged sprint car event.

The series will invade Galesburg (Mich.) Speedway on Aug. 2 for a Sunday evening twilight event. This will be the first time the ¼ mile flat asphalt speedway has hosted V-8 Late Model Figure 8's. Many of the home state ARCA Figure 8 regulars are expected to battle the traveling stars of the Interstate Auto Auction WOFS series.

The season will conclude on Oct. 17-18 with an event at a new track that is being finalized. Once the event has been finalized more details will be released. This event will serve as the season-ending championship.

The Interstate Auto Auction WOFS series proved to be one of the most competitive short track racing series in 2014. There was only one repeat winner in the eight WOFS feature events contested.

Mike Hadley Jr. emerged as the inaugural champion in 2014 and has stated his desire to repeat in 2015. A complete driver roster will be announced prior to the March 28 opener.

*2015 INTERSTATE AUTO AUCTION WOFS SCHEDULE​*March 28 - Anderson Speedway - Anderson, Ind.
July 4 - Anderson Speedway - Anderson, Ind.
Aug. 2 - Galesburg Speedway - Galesburg, Mich.
Sept. 5 - Anderson Speedway - Anderson, Ind.
Oct. 10 - Anderson Speedway - Anderson, Ind.
Oct. 17-18 - TBA​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/iaa-wofs-series-unveils-2015-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*14 Drivers Confirmed For World Challenge​*
Dirt track racing in the Midwest is on hiatus for the season, but that didn't stop drivers from heading "down under" to compete.

Fourteen American drivers made the 9,000-mile journey to Australia and New Zealand to participate in SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge qualifying events, held in December and January.

The final of three qualifying events, the 43rd Lucas Oil Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic, wrapped up Jan. 25. California-native Kyle Hirst was the champion of that event.

Joining Hirst as a World Challenge qualifiers are Daryn Pittman, Randy Hannagan, Jac Haudenschild, Jason Sides, Lucas Wolfe, Christopher Bell, Terry McCarl, Brad Sweet, Danny Holtgraver, Tim Kaeding, Sheldon Haudenschild, Jonathan Allard and Kraig Kinser. All of these drivers are now eligible to enter the 19th Annual SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge.

The 19th Annual SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge, part of the 55th Annual FVP Knoxville Nationals, is scheduled for Aug. 14, 2015. Tickets for the World Challenge are available beginning March 2, 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/14-drivers-confirmed-for-world-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WAR Adds Queens Royal To Series Slate​*
What was already an impressive schedule for the WAR Sprint Series in 2015 just got a little better.

WAR officials announced Friday the addition of the Queens Royal annual race, held at St. Francois County Raceway in Farmington, Mo., to their 2015 schedule.

"We're really excited to be a part of this event. The Queens Royal Race is a pretty big deal here in the Midwest and for us to be invited to be a part of it is really cool," said WAR Series Director Andrew Korte.

This will be the first visit of the WAR Sprint Series to the three-eighths-mile dirt oval, and they will run alongside the winged sprint cars for a complete open wheel show. The event is slated for Sept. 19, just one weekend before the Hockett Memorial at Lucas Oil Speedway in Wheatland, Mo.

"It will be two really exciting weekends of racing, and a great way to wrap up the season," Korte said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/war-adds-queens-royal-to-series-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ProSource Expands USAC Involvement​*
Buck and Betty Rice of ProSource in Grand Saline, Texas, long-time supporters of USAC races and participants through contingency postings, have increased their involvement with USAC in 2015 and will supply fast time cash awards at all USAC National events, we well as providing a year-end award at USAC's National Awards Banquet.

A total of $10,000 has been pledged by ProSource, to be spilt amongst participants in USAC's Silver Crown, AMSOIL Sprint Car and Honda Midget series, which total 77 events at present.

Continuing with their long program of awarding USAC proficiency, ProSource established 2014 awards which included a year-end bonus for driver Rico Abreu, who was the most prolific fast qualifier in the Honda National Midget Series.

In 2015, in addition to a $100 cash award for fast time at each of the events, a $2,500 bonus will be presented to the driver who amasses the most combined fast times during the season in all three National categories.

Eligibility for the $2,500 bonus will be contingent on displaying the ProSource decals on each side of the car during the events.

"We are pleased to once again honor USAC excellence during 2015," said Buck Rice. "I appreciate what it takes to excel in this high-profile form of motorsports and look forward to an exciting season of racing. I hope to attend as many USAC races as possible and look forward to seeing all my friends."

ProSource Consultants provides engineering and project management to Oil & Gas Producers and other Industrial businesses with environmental contamination issues.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/prosource-expands-usac-involvement/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pearson Stars In Front Of Hometown Crowd​*
Earl Pearson Jr.'s 29th career Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory may have been one of his most memorable.

The popular four-time Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series champion raced in front of his hometown fans and friends collected the win on Friday night during the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing at Golden Isles Speedway. Pearson reunited with the Dunn-Benson Motorsports team this year.

He led the final nine laps of the race to score his first win of 2015 in the Lucas Oil Products Dunn-Benson Ford entry for car-owners Carlton and Kemp Lamm.

Pearson took over top spot from race-leader Ross Bailes, who suffered a flat tire coming off of turn number four with nine laps remaining. Pearson then held off Jared Landers and Scott Bloomquist to take the win. Donald McIntosh had his best career series finish with fourth place, followed by Stormy Scott.

"It is great to come back to Golden Isles, which is one of my favorite tracks.

To run here in front of all of these people, and then to win it, all I can say is, they saw a heck of a race. Once the five car [Bailes] had that flat, I knew I had a good chance to win," said Pearson.

"The track crew did a great job on the track today. After all the rain they had Wednesday night, it was very racy and I think we all put on a good show."

Jonathan Davenport bolted to the lead early on, but Ross Bailes quickly made it a two-car battle. Bailes pressured Davenport several times, as the ran side-by-side on a few occasions.

Davenport officially led the first 36 laps of the race until he ended up on the hook with broken right front suspension.

The mishap marked the second straight night that Davenport would leave the race while leading.

Bailes led until lap 42 when he suffered a flat left rear tire. Pearson inherited the lead with Brandon Sheppard and Jared Landers in hot pursuit. On the restart Pearson held off hard-charging Landers for the win with Bloomquist coming in third.

Landers was extremely happy with the performance of his Crop Production Services-sponsored Sweet-Bloomquist car.

"I couldn't be happier with the way we ran tonight. The car was good all night. I kind of messed up on the last restart and lost a few spots. We will try to get the car better for tomorrow night. It is a very good way to start the points off," said Landers.

Bloomquist started 13th, and moved into third place near the end of the race and was really happy for Landers.

"He did a good job tonight, I wasn't sure if I was ever going to get into the top five from where we started. After not running the first race last year, we had to play catch-up the rest of the season," said Bloomquist.

*The finish:*
Earl Pearson Jr., Jared Landers, Scott Bloomquist, Donald McIntosh, Stormy Scott, Chris Madden, Don O'Neal, Kenny Pettyjohn, Jason Papich, Gregg Satterlee, Dennis Erb Jr., Steve Francis, Devin Moran, Kyle Bronson, Jimmy Owens, Mike Benedum, Billy Moyer Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Ross Bailes, Jonathan Davenport, Austin Kirkpatrick, Dennis Franklin, Steven Roberts.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/pearson-stars-in-front-of-hometown-crowd/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blair Sets The Pace At East Bay​*
Max Blair won round two of the crate late model portion of the Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park Friday night.

For the 35-lap feature it was Phillip Cobb and Thursday winner Josh Peacock on the front row.

When the green flag waved it was Cobb taking the lead on lap one and on a restart Max Blair took over the lead on the very next lap.

Several cautions came throughout the race but the final restart with just four laps to go, Blair had Doug Horton on his back bumper and doing everything he could to get past Blair.

When the checkered waved it was Blair crossing the finish line first in his first trip to East Bay Raceway Park.

"I've been coming here since a little kid to watch my dad race," Blair said. "It was very nerve racking being on the defense instead of offense with Doug Horton right behind me."

Rounding out the top five were Doug Horton, Dave Schmauss, Shan Smith and Jack Nosbisch Jr.

*The finish:*
Max Blair, Doug Horton, David Schmauss, Shan Smith, Jack Nosbisch Jr., Tim Dohm, Walker Arthur, Devin Dixon, Josh Peacock, Matt Henderson, Dalton Myers, Mavrick Varnadore, Cale Conley, Brad Cummings, Carter Stokes, Travis Varnadore, Ralph Morgan Jr., Bryan Bernhardt, Keith Nosbisch, Phillip Cobb, Kolby Vanderbergh, Adam Bowman, Joe Janowski, Hudson O'Neal.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/blair-sets-the-pace-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Casebolt Claims First Outlaw LM Victory​*
Steve Casebolt added another major accomplishment to his resume Friday night at Screven Motor Speedway in earning his first-career World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory during the opening race on the national tour's 2015 season.

Casebolt overtook Brandon Overton on lap 44 of Friday's 50-lap Winter Freeze A-Main at Screven's three-eighths-mile oval and turned back Overton's last-ditched effort to retake the lead in the closing laps.

The former Eldora Dream winner earned $10,600 in just his second start behind the wheel of a Club 29 Race Car for new car owner Tye Twarog.

"We started this new team kinda on a whim late last year," said Casebolt, who recently announced his partnership with Twarog during December's Performance Racing Industry trade show. "This is unbelievable. I'm thrilled and just couldn't be any happier. Everything turned out great."

Overton settled for the runner-up spot, falling just shy of claiming his own breakthrough WoO LMS victory after leading the race's first 43 laps.

He was followed by a pair of three-time WoO LMS champions in third-finishing Billy Moyer and fourth-place Josh Richards.

Shane Clanton rounded out the top five finishers in a race slowed by five cautions.

The yellow flags made things difficult for the race winner. After starting to Overton's outside on the front row, Casebolt appeared to have the quicker car for much of the race, but multiple cautions spoiled his challenges.

Casebolt's first serious bid for the lead came just after the lap-20 mark when he began to look under Overton as the two leaders entered lapped traffic. The two cars were side by side on lap 24 when the race's fourth caution waved and thwarted Casebolt's strong run.

Overton edged away from Casebolt in the initial laps following the restart, but Casebolt was again looking under the leader before the race's final caution on lap 31 again slowed his run.

Overton again enjoyed a slight advantage in the laps following the restart, but Casebolt was back looking for the lead by lap 40.

The third time was a charm for Casebolt. Just as Overton reached the tail of the field, Casebolt used a bold move to drive to the outside of Overton in turns one and two on lap 44 and completed the winning pass down the back straightway as Overton remained stuck behind two lapped cars.

Overton quickly moved around the slower cars on the following lap and closed the gap to Casebolt as he had his own struggles with traffic. But it wasn't enough for Overton to make a serious challenge, and Casebolt pulled away over the final two laps.

"I did not need those cautions," said Casebolt, who became the first driver in the WoO LMS modern era to claim his first career series victory during a season-opening event. "Every time they came out I was getting ready to pass him. I was sitting there cussing and saying things nobody should ever say, but I finally got to him in lapped traffic. That was what we needed because we had the better car; we just had trouble getting to him and getting around him. He drove one heck of a race."

Although he missed out on what would have been his biggest career victory, Overton was plenty happy with his performance. Making just his second start in a new MasterSbilt by Huey machine, Overton earned his first top-five in a WoO LMS event with his career-best series finish.

"They were double file in front of me," Overton said of the lapped cars that slowed his pace and allowed Casebolt to make the winning pass. "When you get in traffic like that it's way easier to be running second than leading them things. But that's how it goes. For our second night in the car, I'm definitely happy with the way we ran tonight."

The race's only serious accident came on lap four when sixth-running Rodney Sanders, got over the cushion in turn four and rolled his No. 20 machine.

Sanders emerged from his battered car without any apparent injuries, but the wreck ended what began as a promising run in his first-career WoO LMS A-Main start.

*The finish:*
Steve Casebolt, Brandon Overton, Billy Moyer, Josh Richards, Shane Clanton, Frank Heckenast Jr., Jordy Nipper, Darrell Lanigan, Tony Knowles, Chub Frank, Tim McCreadie, Dale McDowell, Morgan Bagley, Eric Wells, Pancho Lawler, Boom Briggs, Chase Junghans, Mason Zeigler, Rick Eckert, Kyle Beard, Dan Stone, Casey Roberts, Jordan Yaggy, Rodney Sanders.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/casebolt-claims-first-outlaw-lm-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Tops Reutzel On Last Lap​*
Australian Kerry Madsen opened the new era for the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions with an exciting last-lap pass of Aaron Reutzel to score the season opening victory at Bubba Raceway Park Friday night.

"The Mad Man" actually recorded the fastest lap of the entire race on that last lap. But it was a caution flag with three laps to go that gave him the opportunity as Reutzel's engine began to sour. Madsen now has four career All Star wins.

"On that last lap I saw him (Reutzel) go to the bottom in one. I said a Hail Mary and went for it to the outside and it stuck. That was insane," said Madsen who opened the All Star season in 2014 with a win at Bubba as well.

"I have to thank Tony (Stewart) and Bubba (Clem) for deciding to rework the track after qualifying. It made for a great feature. I have to thank my guys in the shop. They worked hard all winter and it showed tonight. Bob and Peter Gavranich (team owners) hopefully got to watch this on TV," added Madsen.

Reutzel, who already has a 410 win in 2015, looked to be on his way to his first All Star victory. The 24-year-old racer from Texas took the lead on lap two when Caleb Armstrong made contact with the turn-four guardrail and threaded his way through lapped traffic like a surgeon.

But, with three laps to go Danny Smith, who was battling with Madsen for second, slipped off the racing groove in turn four and made contact with the front stretch wall to bring out the caution.

While under yellow flag, Reutzel actually developed a small oil fire. When the green flew on the restart Reutzel's engine began to sound sour. As they raced to the white flag Madsen was right on Reutzel's rear bumper and when Reutzel went to the bottom of turn one, Madsen shot around on the high side and drove to the win.

"I knew my motor was laying down&#8230;I was just trying to block those last couple of laps. I hate this for all the people who have helped me and supported me but we'll be back tomorrow," said Reutzel.

Tim Shaffer, a four-time All Star champion, would drive a solid race to finish third.

"I have Ripper (Kyle) who came down with me to help work on the car. That allows me to watch the track and the competition and that is huge. I have to thank Bryan Grove for the opportunity and Gressman Powersports&#8230;they build a great engine for small tracks and big tracks," Shaffer said.

*The finish:*
Kerry Madsen, Aaron Reutzel, Tim Shaffer, Steve Kinser, Chad Kemanah, Wayne Johnson, Danny Holtgraver, Taylor Ferns, Brandon Matus, Steve Buckwalter, Paul May, Parker Price-Miller, Terry Gray, Tyler Clem, Caleb Armstrong, Mark Imler, Brent Matus, Danny Smith, Dale Blaney, Jordan Givler, Bradley Howard, Mark Coldren.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/madsen-tops-reutzel-on-last-lap/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USCS Releases 2015 Racing Schedule​*
The United Sprint Car Series invades Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, Miss. for the series' 19th anniversary season opener Feb. 27-28 during the seventh annual Frost Buster 250 presented by Carl Hogan Toyota.

The event features a USCS Outlaw Thunder Tour presented by K&N Filters two-night double with a complete racing program each night for the winged sprint cars.

The event, at one of the Mid South's premier dirt oval racing facilities, will award National Championship points and USCS Mid South Thunder regional series Championship points each night. The event also gives the drivers from the USCS Southern Thunder region a chance to use the finish to replace a USCS Southern Thunder regional event finish as a bonus for participating in this Mid South region event.

Race fans and the race teams will be treated to a full menu of early season speed contests with racing in seven of the area's most popular divisions. The event includes one of only two scheduled 2015 season appearances for the USCS "Outlaw Thunder" Tour presented by K&N Filters winged sprint cars plus the K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series and the www.rockauto.com USCS 600 Sprint Car Series mini sprints at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

Action kicks off on Friday night at 7:30 p.m.

The Magnolia Motor Speedway season-opener turns up the tempo on Saturday night with the addition of the 800 horsepower ground-pounding Super Late Models.

The racing divisions featured in back-to-back nights in the cavalcade of racing include the United Sprint Car Series presented by K&N Filters winged sprint cars, the mighty K&N Filters USCS Modified Series, Super Late Models (Saturday), Nesmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Models, plus the popular Magnolia Motor Speedway weekly racing series Street Stocks and Factory Stocks.

Also on the racing card will be the Mini Stock racing division in their only scheduled appearance at "The Mag" so far in 2015.

Two NASCAR veteran racers and TV commentators, Ken Schrader and Fox Sports 1 and Fox commentator Kenny Wallace, are both again entered to compete in the K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series portion of the event on both Friday and Saturday nights.

*USCS Outlaw Thunder Tour 2015 schedule​*
Feb. 27 - Magnolia Motor Speedway - Columbus, Miss.
Feb. 28 - Magnolia Motor Speedway - Columbus, Miss.
March 21 - Poplar Bluff Speedway - Poplar Bluff, Mo.
March 27 - Toccoa Speedway - Toccoa, Ga.
March 28 - Toccoa Speedway - Toccoa, Ga.
April 10 - Carolina Speedway - Gastonia, N.C.
April 11 - Lancaster Speedway - Lancaster, S.C.
April17 - Thunderhill Raceway - Summertown, Tenn.
April 18 - Tenn. National Raceway - Hohenwald, Tenn.
May 1 - Travelers Rest Speedway - Travelers Rest, S.C.
May 2 - TBA
May 9 - North Georgia Speedway - Chatsworth, Ga.
May 23 - Jackson Motor Speedway - Byrum, Miss.
May 24 - Greenville Speedway - Greenville, Miss.
May 25 - Clayhill Motorsports - Atwood, Tenn.
May 28 - Talladega Short Track - Eastaboga, Ala.
May 30 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.
June 12 - East Alabama Motor Speedway - Phenix City, Ala.
June 13 - East Alabama Motor Speedway - Phenix City, Ala.
June 26 - Diamond Park Speedway - Nashville, Ark.
June 27 - I-30 Speedway - Benton, Ark.
July 2 - Crowley's Ridge Raceway - Paragould, Ark.
July 4 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.
July 16 - Smoky Mountain Speedway - Maryville, Tenn.
July 17 - Boyd's Speedway - Ringgold, Ga.
July 18 - Dixie Speedway - Woodstock, Ga.
July 23 - East Lincoln Speedway - Stanley, N.C.
July 24 - TBA
July 25 - Fayetteville Motor Speedway - Fayetteville, N.C.
Aug. 7 - Senoia Raceway - Senoia, Ga.
Aug. 8 - Senoia Raceway - Senoia, Ga.
Aug. 14 - Greenville Speedway - Greenville, MS
Aug. 15 - Jackson Motor Speedway - Jackson, MS
Sept. 4 - Lavonia Speedway - Lavonia, Ga.
Sept. 5 - Harris Speedway - Harris, N.C.
Sept. 6 - Toccoa Speedway - Toccoa, Ga.
Sept. 7 - Tri-County Racetrack - Brasstown, N.C.
Oct. 2 - Carolina Speedway - Gastonia, N.C.
Oct. 3 - Cherokee Speedway - Gaffney, S.C.
Oct. 10 - Poplar Bluff Speedway - Poplar Bluff, Mo.
Oct. 16 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Oct. 17 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Nov. 6 - Magnolia Motor Speedway - Columbus, Miss.
Nov. 7 - Magnolia Motor Speedway - Columbus, Miss.
Nov. 13 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.
Nov. 14 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/uscs-releases-2015-racing-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Tickets Go On Sale Monday​*
The renewals were strong for Eldora's "Big Four" races and at 10 a.m. (EST) on Monday, Feb 9 fans can purchase tickets, suites and select campsites for all 25 racing events at the legendary half-mile dirt oval.

All orders can be placed at www.EldoraSpeedway.com, by phone at 937-338-3815 or at the box office at the race track.

Since early December, the ticketing department has been filling orders for the time-honored major events; 21st annual Dirt Late Model Dream presented by Ferris Mowers (June 4-6), 32nd annual Kings Royal (July 17-18 ), third annual 1-800-Car-Cash Mud Summer Classic for the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series (July 22) and 45th annual World 100 (Sept. 10-11-12) at a record pace. That tempo will pick up starting at 10 a.m., on Monday, as tickets for the balance of the highly-anticipated season become available, with no increase in pricing from 2014.

As always, online is the best and easiest way to order tickets for all events.

"We always want fans to take advantage of the proven TicketForce-prepared design for easy and quick purchasing." said Tess Thwaits, ticket manager and the granddaughter of Eldora founders Earl and Berneice Baltes.

"The TicketForce system has been in place for several years and has demonstrated its ability to process a huge volume of orders simultaneously while being extremely user-friendly. We know that some fans prefer to call in, so we will have a full staff of agents in-house and ready to answer the box office hotline of 937-338-3815 beginning at 10 a.m. on Monday and through our regular business hours. Also the speedway box office will be open for walk-in orders."

Parity of competition, regardless of division or sanctioning body, became the buzz word in 2014 and that has prompted an unprecedented interest among race fans coming into 2015.

"Our renewals for our four Major Events have been very strong," said Eldora General Manager Roger Slack. "Now everyone can order those tickets, but also for all of our other special event weekends. From the May 8 and 9 World of Outlaws and USAC National Sprint "#LetsRaceTwo " Doubleheader to our largest fireworks shows in Eldora history at our Family Fun Nights on May 16 and Aug. 16. There really is something for everyone."

Special events hosting the premier series in dirt racing make up the full race schedule. Fans will witness the stars of the World of Outlaws Sprint Cars, UMP DIRTcar Super Late Models and Modifieds, the United States Auto Club's (USAC) Silver Crown, National Sprint Car Series and National Midget Car Series, the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions and the United States Hot Rod Association's (US Hot Rod) Monster Jam series. Also, Eldora's Modified and Stock divisions will be contesting their season championship from April through October.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/eldora-tickets-go-on-sale-monday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Is Good As Gold In Georgia​*
Jonathan Davenport finally closed the deal on Saturday night at Golden Isles Speedway.

Davenport had led during both of the previous two nights, but suffered misfortune and was unable to finish either feature.

On the final night of the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing; in front of a record-breaking crowd for the famed speedway; Davenport picked up his fifth career Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win.

Friday Night's winner, Earl Pearson Jr., finished second, followed by Brandon Sheppard, Scott Bloomquist, and Ross Bailes rounded out the top five in an exciting finale to the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing.

"We finally got it done," Davenport said. "We have been fast all weekend, but we've just had some bad luck happen or we could have had three-in-a-row. I love coming down here to race, it's fun to run in front of this size crowd. It's the most people I have ever seen here. It was also special to win for LeRoy Rumley, today is his 79th birthday."

Davenport earned his third straight Miller Welders Fast Time Award of the weekend during time trials earlier in the night and won his heat race.

At the start of the 50-lap main event, he stormed to the lead. Ross Bailes settled into second and trailed Davenport, until sixth-place starter Jared Landers got by him.

Landers charged after Davenport for the lead, assuming the point on lap 22.

Landers led until his left rear wheel broke on lap 30. Landers slowed right in front of Davenport forcing him to take evasive action.

Davenport led the remaining 20 laps of the race to record the victory.

A tire and wheel from Mike Benedum's car came off on the final lap, and stacked the field for a final drag race to the checkers. Davenport pulled away and sailed on to the victory in convincing style.

"I was coming to the checkered flag and there was a tire and wheel from somebody's car flying through the air," he added. "They threw the caution then. It was a little scary. I was hoping I wouldn't run into it. I'm like darn I have to run one more lap. But anyway, it all worked out for us."

Pearson moved into second place on lap 31 and stayed there throughout the remainder of the race. Despite three cautions over the last 19 laps of the race, Pearson could never get close enough after the restarts to challenge Davenport.

"He [Davenport] has had the fastest car all weekend, no doubt about it," he said.

"It was another good point's night for us. I want to thank all these fans for coming out tonight. The grandstands and the pits were packed. It's good to see. It's such a good race track. I am glad all the hard work they put in paid off."

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Earl Pearson Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Scott Bloomquist, Ross Bailes, Dennis Erb Jr., Donald McIntosh, Kenny PettyJohn, Jimmy Owens, Stormy Scott, Eddie Carrier Jr., Chris Brown, Billy Moyer Jr., Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Mike Benedum, Jared Landers, Kyle Bronson, Jason Papich, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Jay Sessoms, Gregg Satterlee, Austin Kirkpatrick, Devin Moran

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/davenport-is-good-as-gold-in-georgia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Blair In East Bay Crate Late Models​*
Pennsylvania racer Max Blair has been coming to the races at East Bay Raceway Park since he was a little kid tagging along with his father, but this year it was different.

The 25-year-old brought his crate late model with him and won two of the three races in the 39th annual Winternationals, including Saturday's 50-lap, $3,000-to-win event at the third-mile dirt track.

The fans were treated to a very competitive race with five lead changes with the winner not taking the lead until lap 34 making his move on the front stretch inside in heavy traffic as he made his way masterfully through cars passing them at will and never slowing up to build a three-second lead.

"I probably went with a harder tire than the rest of the field," said the happy winner. "But when we got those hot laps for the top six in points, I tried a softer compound and decided to go with the harder ones for the feature.

"I had a little problem with my steering but everything else performed great, from my Rocket Chassis to my Race 1 Crate engine that was built in Youngstown, Ohio," said the young Blair who was named for this Grandpa. "I figured I would use his racing number - 111.

"My Dad has sacrificed a lot to get me started in racing from the time I started in e-mods at the age of 15, to my crate racing and my super late model racing. Last year we won nine races in supers and 16 in crates."

The field was set by the top six in points re-drawing on the front stretch and Mavrick Varnadore pulled the number one pill, Josh Peacock lined up second with Shan Smith in third. Jack Nosbisch Jr. lined up fourth, Blair was fifth and David Schmauss was sixth.

Peacock led the first 15 laps, before Nosbisch took over for laps 16 and 17.

Smith led the next two laps 18 and 19 then it was Nosbisch with an outside move on the front stretch to lead 20 through 33.

From that point it was Blair's race despite two late yellows on laps 43 and 47 and his win came with a margin of victory of .502 seconds over Walker Arthur, Smith, Nosbisch and Matt Henderson.

*The finish:*
Max Blair, Walker Arthur, Shan Smith, Jack Nosbisch Jr., Matt Henderson, Tim Dohm, Keith Nosbisch, Doug Horton, Phillip Cobb, Devin Dixon, Jamie Slatton, David Schmauss, Bryan Bernhardt, Cale Conley, Dalton Myers, Ken Monahan, Mavrick Varnadore, Brad Cummings, Ralph Morgan Jr., Kolby Vanderbergh, Steven Mathis Jr. Josh Peacock Bowman, Joe Janowski.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../its-all-blair-in-east-bay-crate-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Last-Lap Pass Ends Clanton's Drought​*
Shane Clanton doesn't have to worry about going winless on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series this season.

The 39-year-old Zebulon, Ga., driver, who last season failed to win a WoO LMS event for the first time since the national tour was restarted in 2004, made his long-awaited return to victory lane with a dramatic triumph during Saturday's Winter Freeze V finale at Screven Motor Speedway.

Snapping a 66-race WoO LMS winless streak that stretched back to June 1, 2013, Clanton overtook Steve Casebolt of Richmond, Ind., on the final lap of Saturday's 50-lap A-Main to earn $10,550 for the 21st WoO LMS victory of his career.

"This feels amazing," said Clanton, who piloted his Clements-powered Capital Race Cars house car to victory for the second time in WoO LMS action at Screven's 3/8-mile oval. "We've worked extremely hard to get back (to victory lane), and to get it done here close to home, it's a big night for us and great for our sponsors and everyone that's stuck with us."

Casebolt settled for second in wrapping up an impressive weekend that saw the Hoosier State driver claim his first-career WoO LMS victory during the tour's season-opening race Friday night. Brandon Overton, the Evans, Ga., driver who finished second to Casebolt in Friday's A-Main, was third in Saturday's feature after charging forward from his fifth starting spot and leading six laps early in the race.

Billy Moyer followed his third-place finish on Friday with a fourth-place effort Saturday evening, while Casey Roberts gave home-state drivers three top-five positions after taking the fifth spot from polesitter Tim McCreadie late in the race.

Clanton's dramatic charge to the lead nearly came too late. After riding among the front-runners the entire race, the fourth-starting Clanton was third when the race's only caution appeared with 41 laps complete.

The ensuing single-file restart marked the beginning of Clanton's rally. He immediately began pressuring Overton for the second spot once the race went back green, making multiple low-side challenges. Clanton first edged ahead of Overton on lap 45, but it took until lap 48 for him to complete the pass.

Clanton quickly erased Casebolt's slight advantage and was on the leader's back bumper by the time the white flag waved. Another hard charge into turn one allowed Clanton to drive alongside Casebolt through the center of the corner and he completed the pass after the two cars made contact exiting turn two.

"They started sliding there in lapped traffic and I was just biding my time, waiting for the signal for five to go," said Clanton, whose Ron Davies-owned Capital machine carries sponsorship from Weldbank Energy, Hornburg Oil, Penn Gold Well Services and VP Racing Fuels. "We had that restart and it was single-file, so I knew it was time to go.

"When I saw the white flag and (Casebolt) let up and just protected it, I just took a chance and leaned on him a little bit there. That's just what you do when you're racing for the win - especially as bad as I wanted to win. I knew he wanted to win it, but it's been a long time since I've been in victory lane."

Casebolt made no complaints over Clanton's aggressive final-lap move. He was actually happy to hold on to the second spot after his Club 29 Race Car began to fade late in the race.

"It's just a shame to lead that much and get passed on the last lap," said Casebolt, who midway through the race pulled away to a more than straightaway advantage after emerging from an early battle with Overton. "Shane drove her down in there and just beat me.

"I wasn't very good entering turn one and I actually thought somebody would've passed me way before they did, so I was happy to have held on like I did. The tires were blistered, and I think Shane maybe had a little bit harder tire on his right-rear. That's probably what won it for him."

The runner-up performance wrapped up an impressive weekend for Casebolt and his new Tye Twarog-owned race team. Along with his victory and second-place finish, the former Eldora Dream winner also notched a sixth-place result in Thursday's unsanctioned tune-up event at Screven.

"I wish the second place would've came first," Casebolt said jokingly during his post-race interview. "Now I'm disappointed. I'm spoiled now. But yeah, it was a good weekend."

*The finish:​*1. Shane Clanton/50 $10,550
2. Steve Casebolt/50 $5,000
3. Brandon Overton/50 $3,500
4. Billy Moyer/50 $2,750
5. Casey Roberts/50 $2,050
6. Tim McCreadie/50 $2,350
7. Mason Zeigler/50 $1,650
8. Morgan Bagley/50 $1,850
9. Rick Eckert/50 $1,900
10. Chub Frank/50 $1,750
11. Darrell Lanigan/50 $1,700
12. Boom Briggs/50 $1,550
13. Jordy Nipper/50 $1,000
14. Tony Knowles/50 $950
15. Josh Richards/50 $1,500
16. Austin Smith/50 $800
17. Chase Junghans/50 $1,320
18. Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $1,300
19. Dan Stone/49 $730
20. Eric Wells/49 $1,250
21. Pancho Lawler/49 $700
22. Jordan Yaggy/17 $700
23. Dale McDowell/10 $700
24. Rodney Sanders/7 $725​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/last-lap-pass-ends-clantons-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ten Events For NCRA Late Models​*
The National Championship Racing ***'n presented by Precise Racing Products late model 2015 schedule has been released with 10 events slated at five different venues and one new track slated.

The 32nd year for the NCRA late model tour will kick off on Saturday night, April 18, at 81 Speedway where the tour will be joined by the series 360-ci sprint car division.

Then on May 30, the tour will be joined by the Missouri-based MARS DIRTcar Series at 81 Speedway.

A weekend double-header with the MARS DIRTcar Series is next up on the schedule, starting on Friday night at Outlaw Motor Speedway in Oktaha, Okla. - now being promoted by former NCRA late model head official Chris Smith - on Friday night, June 12.

From there it will be a new venue for both tours and the half mile oval of Longdale Speedway in Longdale, Okla., for a Saturday night event.

A special pre-Nationals event is slated for Sunday night, June 21, at the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan. The tour will be joined with the series' modified and sprint car divisions.

An Independence Day weekend double-header will be next up for the gladiators of the late model division, kicking off on Saturday night, July 4, at 81 Speedway before making a Sunday night trip to the famed Belleville High Banks Speedway in Belleville, Kan.

Next up will be the grand daddy of them all; the O'Reilly Auto Parts presented by Mel Hambelton Ford 59th annual Hutchinson Grand Nationals, atop the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan., on Saturday night, July 25.

Then on Labor Day weekend the tour will close out the 2015 race season with the first night of the holiday weekend taking place at 81 Speedway on Saturday night, Sept. 5, followed by their annual outing atop the famed Belleville High Banks Speedway in Belleville, Kan., on Sunday night, Sept. 6.

*2015 NCRA Late Model Series Schedule​*
April 18 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
May 30 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
June 12 - Outlaw Motor Speedway - Oktaha, Okla.
June 13 - Longdale Speedway - Longdale, Okla.
June 21 - Kansas State Fairgrounds - Hutchinson, Kan.
July 4 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
July 5 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan.
July 25 - Kansas State Fairgrounds - Hutchinson, Kan.
Sept. 5 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
Sept. 6 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/ten-events-for-ncra-late-models/








*NCRA's Modifieds Will Race 13 Times​*
The third annual Modified Spring Scramble will kick off another exciting season for the National Championship Racing ***'n presented by Precise Racing Products modified division as 13 races in four states dot the 2015 schedule with one new venue among them.

The 17th consecutive season for the NCRA modifieds will kick off with the afore mentioned Modified Spring Scramble at 81 Speedway on Friday and Saturday night, April 3-4. Once again on championship Saturday nights finale will be twin $2,500 to win feature events. USMTS rules will be allowed however, no mixing or matching of those and NCRA rules.

A new venue will host the modified tour on Saturday night, May 30, as Butler County Speedway in Rising City, Neb. will be only the second "Cornhusker State" track to ever host the tour.

A special pre-Nationals event is slated for Sunday night, June 21, at the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan. The tour will be joined with the series' late model and sprint car divisions.

Sunday night of Independence Day weekend will see the tour head north to the Belleville High Banks Speedway in Belleville, Kan., for a July 5 battle on the half mile bowl on their first of two appearances.

Next up will be the grand daddy of them all; the O'Reilly Auto Parts presented by Mel Hambelton Ford 59th annual Hutchinson Grand Nationals, atop the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan., on Friday and Saturday night, July 24-25.

After a long hiatus, Outlaw Motor Speedway in Oktaha, Okla., will host the tour on Friday night, July 31 and then head to the Salina High Banks Speedway in Salina, Okla., on Saturday night for the second year in a row.

For the fourth consecutive year, Route 66 Motor Speedway in Amarillo, Texas, will once again be the much anticipated stop for the tour, taking place on Saturday night, Aug. 22.

The annual Labor Day weekend double-header is once again on the schedule, starting at 81 Speedway on Saturday night, Sept. 5, before heading to the Belleville High Banks for their annual Holiday-Sunday night appearance.

The 17th season is slated to come to a conclusion on Saturday night, Oct, 17, at 81 Speedway.

*2015 NCRA Modified Series Schedule​*
April 3 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
April 4 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
May 30 Butler County Speedway - Rising City, Neb.
June 21 Kansas State Fairgrounds - Hutchinson, Kan.
July 5 Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kan.
July 24 Kansas State Fairgrounds - Hutchinson, Kan.
July 25 Kansas State Fairgrounds - Hutchinson, Kan.
July 31 Outlaw Motor Speedway - Oktaha, Okla.
Aug. 1 Salina High Banks - Salina, Okla.
Aug. 22 Route 66 Motor Speedway - Amarillo, Texas
Sept. 5 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
Sept. 6 Belleville High Banks Speedway - Belleville, Kan.
Oct. 17 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/ncras-modifieds-will-race-13-times/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Whitener Goes The Distance At North Florida​*
Mark Whitener was in a league of his own on Sunday night at North Florida Speedway, leading all 30 laps en route to victory in the UMP Nationals for DIRTcar Late Models.

Whitener pocketed $5,000 for the victory after holding off Frank Heckenast Jr. 
Morgan Bagley, Kyle Bronson and Kyle Beard completed the top five.

Kenny Wallace won the companion UMP Modified feature.

*The finish:*
Mark Whitener, Frank Heckenast Jr., Morgan Bagley, Kyle Bronson, Kyle Beard, Brandon Sheppard, Austin Kirkpatrick, Steve Casebolt, Dan Stone, Devin Walker, Larry Anderson, Mike Hammerle, Tim McCreadie, Brandon Cameron, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Rodney Sanders.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../whitener-goes-the-distance-at-north-florida/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Makes It Two In A Row In Ocala​*
Kerry Madsen seems to have found something at Bubba Raceway Park that the competition hasn't discovered as yet.

The Sydney, Australia native led all 30 laps Saturday to score his second straight University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions feature win in as many nights.

"The Mad Man" survived heavy lapped traffic and a couple of restarts to score his fifth career All Star victory - 3 of which have now come at Bubba Raceway Park.

"When you have Dale Blaney behind you there's no letting up. We had a good run and a good car," he said.

"I really enjoy being here and appreciate the effort of Bubba (Clem, track promoter) and Tony (Stewart, All Star owner) and everyone puts in. It was an enthusiastic crowd. We really appreciate that," continued Madsen.

As for winning three in a row?

"You really come here just to have a good run," Madsen added. When you win a race the stars are aligned. It's as simple as that. Tomorrow night is a new night and there are a lot of quick cars here. We've got a great package and we'll see."

Five time All Star champion Dale Blaney hounded Madsen, but after suffering a mechanical failure in the season opener the previous night, Blaney was happy to finish second.

"Kerry was a little bit better," he said. "Traffic was pretty cool for awhile. It was fun. Kerry's been running pretty good and to run second to him&#8230;I'll take it."

Steve Kinser would hold off a charging Danny Holtgraver for a third place finish.

"We didn't make any headway. Started third and finished third. I just couldn't get through three and four very good. I was pretty good in one and two. I could get through three in four about one every five or six times. I was just losing too much time there," said Kinser beside his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports/Bad Boy Buggies No. 11.

Blaney and Madsen would bring the field to the green for the 30-lap feature with Madsen gaining the upper hand. The leaders would set a lightening quick pace, hitting lapped traffic by only the fourth circuit.

Blaney would drive to Madsen's inside to challenge by lap five and six but once clear of traffic Madsen would pull away.

Behind the lead duo, Kinser, Steve Buckwalter, Wayne Johnson and Danny Holtgraver were battle for third.

Action would grind to a halt on lap 11 when Mark Coldren would tumble in turn four. After Coldren walked back to the infield and the track was cleared the green would fly with Madsen pulling away from Blaney with Kinser, Holtgraver, Buckwalter, Johnson, Chad Kemenah and Caleb Armstrong would follow.

The caution would fly soon after for a Tyler Clem spin. Again when the green flew so did Madsen who would catch the rear of the field at the halfway point as Blaney slowly closed with Kinser trying to hold off Holtgraver.

Blaney and Kinser would get one more shot at Madsen when the caution would fly for the final time on lap 23 for an Armstrong spin. But, when the green reappeared Madsen would drive off.

*The finish:*
Kerry Madsen, Dale Blaney, Steve Kinser, Danny Holtgraver, Wayne Johnson, Chad Kemenah, Danny Smith, Steve Buckwalter, Tim Shaffer, Parker Price-Miller. Taylor Ferns, Caleb Armstrong, Brandon Matus, Paul May, Tyler Clem, Mark Imler, Bradley Howard, Brent Matus, Terry Gray, Mark Coldren, Aaron Reutzel

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/madsen-makes-it-two-in-a-row-in-ocala/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NCRA Sprints Reveal 13-Race Schedule​*
The 2015 schedule for the National Championship Racing ***'n of Park City, Kansas presented by Precise Racing products 360-ci sprint car division has been announced with 13 dates slated at five different venues slated.

The 26th consecutive season for the tour once again kicks off in a huge way with the fifth annual Air Capital Shootout at 81 Speedway in Park City, Kan., on Saturday night, March 28. This event will once again pay $5,000 to win with $500 going to all who start the twenty car feature finale.

Next event will take place three weeks later, once again at 81 Speedway, on Saturday night, April 18.

For the second year in a row and third time in the tours history, Butler County Speedway in Rising City, Neb., will host the gladiators on Saturday night, May 2, in a combined effort with the Nebraska 360 series. On May 30, the tour will head to Tommy Estes' place and Dodge City Raceway Park in Dodge City, Kan., for the first of two events scheduled.

A special pre-Nationals event is slated for Sunday night, June 21, at the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan. The tour will be joined with the series' modified and late model divisions.

Next up will be a weekend double header with the Bank of Oklahoma American Sprint Car Series Red River Region, kicking off at Dodge City Raceway Park on Saturday night, June 27, for the annual Steve King Memorial. From there both tours will head to the home of the NCRA and 81 Speedway for a Sunday night encounter.

Butler County Speedway hosts the tour for the final time in 2015 on Saturday night, July 11, in another combined event with the Nebraska 360 sprint series.

Next up will be the grand daddy of them all; the O'Reilly Auto Parts presented by Mel Hambelton Ford 59th annual Hutchinson Grand Nationals, atop the Kansas State Fairgrounds in Hutchinson, Kan., on Friday and Saturday night, July 24-25.

Nest up will be the annual Labor Day weekend double-header, starting with a Saturday night, Sept. 5, event at 81 Speedway before their annual holiday trek to the famed Belleville High Banks in Belleville, Kansas for a Labor Day Sunday night event.

The 26th season for the tour is scheduled to come to a conclusion on Saturday night, Oct. 10, at 81 Speedway.

*2015 NCRA Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
March 28 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
April 18 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
May 2 - Butler County Speedway - Rising City, Neb.
May 30 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.
June 21 - Kansas State Fairgrounds - Hutchinson, Kan.
June 27 - Dodge City Raceway Park - Dodge City, Kan.
June 28 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
July 11 - Butler County Speedway - Rising City, Neb.
July 24-25 - Kansas State Fairgrounds - Hutchinson, Kan.
Sept. 5 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan.
Sept. 6 - Belleville High Banks Speedway - Belleville, Kan.
Oct. 10 - 81 Speedway - Park City, Kan​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/ncra-sprints-reveal-13-race-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Makes It A Clean Sweep​*
Kerry Madsen made it look easy the first two nights of the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions visit to Bubba Raceway Park as he roared to the victories.

However, the third night proved not to be so easy, but the outcome was the same. The Madman would lead 29 of the 30 laps and record his third straight series victory.

Madsen's three wins moves him atop the win total for All Star races at Bubba with four career victories - all in a row as he won the last series race at the track. It is his sixth overall All Star win.

Madsen, with his Brian Morrison horsepower, made a fantastic move in lapped traffic with five to go to retake the lead from Chad Kemenah, who had used the traffic to drive into the lead the previous lap.

"All weekend I've been running a real nice line and it's worked well. Tonight it just wouldn't work. It got real gritty up there so I just kind of figured no one was going to go around me up there cause I can't go around anyone up there so I tried to start and stop it on the bottom. I wasn't really good at it but I was good enough in one and two. Chad had me clean there and I had one shot around the outside and I took it. That was a tough race," said Madsen.

"Lapped traffic was difficult. I couldn't get through it quite as good as I could the last two nights. You make a decision where someone was running the lap before and they change their line and I was struggling with it. I knew there would be someone on my heels and I wasn't very good in four. When you're running like that you're trying to stay focused and maximize where you are good," added Madsen.

"This is a fun track and I really appreciate the effort Bubba (Clem, track promoter) and Tony (Stewart, All Star owner) put in, especially Tony and all the All Star officials. The crowds have been fantastic and it's a fun place to be," concluded Madsen.

For Kemenah, who has been reunited with his brother Brian as the Hunter Racing Team mechanic, the strong second place run is a shot in the arm as the team heads to Volusia Speedway Park.

"It was a blast. Kerry did what he had to do. I got by him there and the lapped cars got pretty confusing sometimes but I'm not complaining. This feels great to be a race car driver rather than an owner. I can't thank Rob and Rita Hunter enough and my brother and everybody sticking behind me.

There's a lot of people out there who probably think I can't drive any more. I hope there was some people watching.

I'm getting more and more comfortable every race with my brother and I hope we can keep going better and better.

We're going to get one before we leave Florida," said Kemenah.

For the second straight night Steve Kinser would bring his Tony Stewart-Curb Agajanian Motorsports No. 11 home in third though he and Kemenah battled several laps for the runner-up spot.

"We went backwards there early in the race and lost three or four spots then we got going pretty good. Sort of got trapped where I didn't want to be at the start of the race and then got by Chad and shouldn't have let him slip back by. I thought I had him and I got into one a little too slow and he got back by me. I was trying to catch the bottom there and I would have been better off to motor it right on in there. All in all I had a chance and just didn't get it done," said Kinser of his Bad Boy Buggies backed machine.

"It's a pleasure just driving now. The past four years I've been taking care of the car and now it's being taken care of at his (Tony Stewart) shop and I just show up and drive. I don't have to worry about the guys working on the car and payroll. He let me run the team as I wanted to. I told him I didn't want to run much more and he said why don't you just run it out of my shop and I said that sounded like a good deal," added Kinser.

Tim Shaffer and Madsen would bring the field to green for the 30 lap feature with Madsen gaining the advantage as Danny Holtgraver had a tremendous drive into second with Shaffer back to third followed by Dale Blaney, Kemenah and Steve Buckwalter in tow.

Shortly after two laps were scored Tyler Clem and Brent Matus would spin in turn four to bring out the caution. On the restart Madsen would pull away from Holtgraver as Kemenah powered to third with Blaney, Shaffer and Buckwalter giving chase. Kemenah would take second on lap six just as the caution would fly for a Caleb Armstrong spin. Armstrong would spin again on the restart.
When the green flew again the race would go to the end without a stoppage.

Madsen appeared to be comfortably on his way to the win until he encountered heavy lapped traffic on lap 12. Kemenah slowly ate into the Mad Man's lead with Kinser also closing. By lap 17 Kemenah had his hands full with Kinser as they tried to chase down Madsen.

With eight laps to go the leaders were in heavy lapped traffic again and Kemenah and Kinser were within a couple of car lengths of Madsen who was struggling in turn four. Coming to the line to complete lap 24 Kemenah shot off the bottom of turn four, split a lapped car and took the lead.

But, going into turn one, Madsen shot to the outside to regain the top spot. With five laps to go the running order was Madsen, Kemenah, Kinser, Blaney and Holtgraver.

Madsen would clear the traffic and would drive to the win over Kemenah, Kinser, Blaney, Holtgraver, Shaffer, Wayne Johnson, Lucas Wolfe, Buckwalter and Parker Price Miller.

*The finish:*
Kerry Madsen, Chad Kemenah, Steve Kinser, Dale Blaney, Danny Holtgraver, Tim Shaffer, Wayne Johnson, Lucas Wolfe, Steve Buckwalter, Parker Price-Miller, Taylor Ferns, Danny Smith, Paul May, Brandon Matus, Bradley Howard, Caleb Armstrong, Terry Gray, Tyler Clem, Brent Matus.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/madsen-makes-it-a-clean-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Halts Action At East Bay​*
Officials of East Bay Raceway Park and the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series have postponed Monday's events from the 39th annual Winternationals because of rain.

Details concerning if or when the race may be made up will be announced by or at the driver's meeting on Tuesday.

Tuesday's series event from East Bay Raceway Park will feature a full show, including Hot Laps [beginning at 6 p.m.], Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains, the DirtonDirt.com Strawberry Dash, and a 25-lap, $5,000-to-win f.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...as-late-models/rain-halts-action-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*VIDEO: All Star Sprints Friday Highlights​*





*VIDEO: All Star Sprints Saturday Highlights​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bad Boy Buggies To Sponsor Schatz​*
Following a World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series championship that included a career-best victory count of 26, Donny Schatz is focused on the number one as he enters the 2015 season. The six-time and reigning WoO champion from Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing wants to earn Bad Boy Buggies their first WoO title as primary sponsor of his iconic No. 15 sprint car. While the brand has won with Schatz as an associate partner, the 2015 season will mark their first season in a primary role on the No. 15 TSR entry.

TSR announced today a multi-year agreement with Bad Boy Buggies, a leader in off-road utility vehicles for hunting and outdoors, to become primary sponsor of its No. 15 team and Schatz, who will make his first laps in the Bad Boy Buggies car Feb. 10-15 during the 2015 DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Florida.

"Tony Stewart Racing is celebrating its 15th season and the goal from the beginning has been to surround ourselves with good people in order to chase victories and win championships," said Tony Stewart, team owner and three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup Series champion. "We work really hard to deliver on the racetrack, but we work just as hard to understand the business of each of our sponsors so we can help them accomplish their goals, be it in racing or with their customers. Donny Schatz and his guys that work on the car (Rick Warner, Steve Swenson and Eric Prutzman) are the best in the business, and partnering with Bad Boy Buggies is an extremely potent combination."

Bad Boy Buggies, which is backed by the resources and capabilities of E-Z-GO and its parent company, Textron Inc., is a Fortune 500 manufacturer known worldwide for its powerful brands and products such as Cessna aircraft, Bell helicopters and Greenlee tools, and is also known for introducing models and innovations that have revolutionized the way outdoor enthusiasts use UTVs. Bad Boy Buggies will begin its third season with TSR and first as primary sponsor with Schatz, winner of 49 WoO A-Feature races in the previous two seasons piloting the 1,200-pound, 900-horsepower TSR No. 15 machine.

"Bad Boy Buggies is thrilled to continue our partnership with Tony Stewart Racing and to be aligned with Donny Schatz this season," said Eric Bondy, Vice President, Consumer Business for Bad Boy Buggies. "Being the best is what our companies strive for and that's the same commitment we see in Donny and TSR. They embody the performance and attitude of Bad Boy Buggies. We look forward to being along for the ride as Donny continues his historic run with the Outlaws driving the Bad Boy Buggies-sponsored machine at venues all across the United States and in Canada."

The quest for the 2015 WoO title will reunite TSR with renowned car owners Mike Curb and Cary Agajanian. For the past five seasons, TSR has been joined by Curb-Agajanian Racing in its USAC Silver Crown and Sprint Car entries. This season that relationship will continue in the WoO as the team carries the historic Curb-Agajanian name as a co-entrant.

"The passion and drive to defend the World of Outlaws championship have us all extremely excited about being able to continue our relationship with Tony Stewart Racing," said Curb, Chairman of Curb Records. "Having won four USAC Silver Crown championships with drivers Levi Jones and Bobby East and multiple USAC Sprint Car championships with Jones and Bryan Clauson, we're excited to be chasing a World of Outlaws title with a driver in Donny Schatz and a team that has been remarkable for a number of seasons. We are honored to partner with Tony Stewart as he continues building on his tremendous legacy in short track racing."

Schatz, the third-winningest driver in WoO history with 172 career A-Feature triumphs, enters his 19th year of competition with the Outlaws and eighth season as driver of the TSR No. 15 machine. The Fargo, North Dakota, resident is looking to earn his second consecutive WoO title and seventh overall. He will be behind the wheel of the TSR No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies J&J for more than 90 nights of action from February through November.

"We're all looking forward to the 2015 season, and having Bad Boy Buggies and Chevrolet Performance being a part of our team this year is exciting for all of us at Tony Stewart Racing," Schatz said. "We all know it takes a complete package to make this work. In the past couple of seasons, we've built an excellent relationship with Mr. Bondy and everyone with the Bad Boy Buggies brand, and we're looking forward to that relationship growing in the future. We've got a great team. I can't thank Tony Stewart enough for surrounding me with such great people and incredible partners. I'm really looking forward to being in Florida and getting the season started."







 *Tony Stewart Racing announced today a multi-year agreement with Bad Boy Buggies to become primary sponsor of its No. 15 team and Donny Schatz.​*
*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Carry-Colors-of-Bad-Boy-Buggies-in-2015.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*31 Dates For Holley Iron Man Series​*
The 2015 racing season will be the sixth for the Holley Iron Man Series, and the biggest and boldest schedule yet is in place for the popular series featuring USRA Stock Cars and USRA B-Mods.

A combination of exciting, new venues and familiar facilities highlight the 2014 campaign which boasts 31 dates at 16 of the finest dirt ovals in Kansas, Iowa, Minnesota and Missouri.

The Holley Iron Man Series will run in conjunction with the United States Modified Touring Series at most events, including the season-opening tripleheader at the Caney (Kan.) Valley Speedway on Friday, March 20; Humboldt (Kan.) Speedway on Saturday, March 21; and I-35 Speedway in Winston, Mo, on Sunday, March 22.

Two weeks later, USRA B-Mods will share the spotlight all three days at the King of America V presented by Chix Gear Racewear back at the Humboldt Speedway, March 26-28. The event pays $500 to win Thursday, $2,000 to win Friday and $1,000 to win Saturday.

For the second straight year, the season finale for both divisions will take place at the 2nd Annual USRA National Championships slated for Oct. 15-17 at the Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan.

Overall, there are 21 nights of racing for the USRA Stock Cars and 29 shows for the USRA B-Mods. Points for the Holley Iron Man Series will include the best 16 finishes for USRA Stock Cars and best 20 finishes for USRA B-Mods.

Both classes will be in action on 20 nights during the 2015 campaign. USRA B-Mods will fly solo at nine events and USRA Stock Cars have two dates to themselves.










*2015 Holley Iron Man Series Schedule*

March 20 - Caney Valley Speedway - Caney, Kan. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
March 21 - Humboldt Speedway - Humboldt, Kan. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
March 22 - I-35 Speedway - Winston, Mo. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
March 26-28 - Humboldt Speedway - Humboldt, Kan. [B-Mods]
May 1 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
May 2 - Randolph County Speedway - Moberly, Mo. [B-Mods]
May 21 - Crawford County Speedway - Denison, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
May 23 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
May 24 - Upper Iowa Speedway - Decorah, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
June 4 - Sioux Speedway - Sioux Center, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
June 5 - Rapid Speedway, Rock Rapids, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
June 17 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo. [B-Mods]
July 2 - Cresco Speedway - Cresco, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
July 3 - Fayette County Speedway - West Union, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
July 21 - Rapid Speedway - Rock Rapids, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
July 25 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. [Stock Cars]
Aug. 7 - Fayette County Speedway - West Union, Iowa [B-Mods]
Sept. 2 - Hamilton County Speedway - Webster City, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
Sept. 3 - Fairmont Raceway - Fairmont, Minn. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
Sept. 5 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
Sept. 6 - Cresco Speedway - Cresco, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
Sept. 19 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. [Stock Cars]
Sept. 24-26 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. [B-Mods]
Oct. 3 - Upper Iowa Speedway - Decorah, Iowa [Stock Cars, B-Mods]
Oct. 15-17 - Lakeside Speedway Kansas City, Kan. [Stock Cars, B-Mods]​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/31-dates-for-holley-iron-man-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Turns Attention To ASCS Title Chase​*
With the 2015 season getting ready to get underway at Florida's East Bay Raceway Park, Marion, Ark., shoe Derek Hagar has announced he will be joining the 2015 lineup with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real.

"It feels great to finally get the opportunity to run the full ASCS National Tour," said Hagar. "We have some backing to help us get to Florida and then Bulls Gap so hopefully we can come out hot like we did last year and be sitting pretty in the points with a couple wins during the first part of the tour and maybe get a couple more sponsors. It would be really nice to end the year with a championship."

Several years in the making for the 2013 USCS champion, Hagar finally broke into victory lane with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour this past season at the Rock N' Roll 50 at Riverside International Speedway in West Memphis, Ark. after a hotly contested battle with three-time ASCS National Champion, Tim Crawley. It didn't take long for Hagar's second victory, adding the 2014 Hockett/McMillin Memorial at Missouri's Lucas Oil Speedway to his resume.

"We've already established that we can run with those guys and be competitive with them week-in, and week-out," commented Derek on running with the National Tour in 2015. "We're right up front with them every time we get to race with them so if we get to do it all year long, I think it is really going to help our program as far as being more consistent."

Looking at the schedule, the toughest part for Hagar will be the west coast swing, which could put him at times with a skeleton crew, or even operating as a one man band, "It's going to be a struggle, but right now we're at the top of our game and we need to be out there running for a championship, and running some bigger races, so I think this year will be a big stepping stone for us."

With the support of R.E. Enterprises, Hagar will continue to utilize J&J Chassis with Dynotech power under the hood of his No. 9jr machine. During time off, Hagar plans on running as much as possible with events in 360cid and 410cid competition throughout the summer.

Competing in 51 events in 2014, Hagar pulled off a career best 16 victories with 26 top-fives, and 31 top-tens. While far from a Rookie, Derek Hagar does qualify to compete for the Brodix Rookie of the Year with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real National Tour, joining Kyle Bellm, Jordan Weaver, and Kris Miller.

Overall ASCS stats puts Hagar with 34 A-Feature starts earning two wins, nine top-fives, and 19 top-ten finishes to his credit.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/hagar-turns-attention-to-ascs-title-chase/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ocean Speedway Hosts Pombo/Sargent Race​*
Ocean Speedway announced Tuesday that the annual Pombo/Sargent Classic will be held this season during the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series event at the track on June 26.

The Pombo/Sargent Classic honors California racing legends Al Pombo and Marshall Sargent and has been going on for nearly 30 years, originally starting at Kings Speedway in the 1980s, before moving to the Tulare Thunderbowl Raceway from 2006-'11. In 2012 the event returned to Kings Speedway where it had been held the last few years, before now finding a new home at the Ocean Speedway in 2015 and beyond.

"It's going to be really exciting to host the Pombo/Sargent Classic at Ocean Speedway when the King of the West 410's are here on June 26," said Prentice Motorsports Group President John Prentice. "I'm honored that the Pombo & Sargent families have chosen Ocean Speedway to celebrate the memory of two great families that have done so much for the sport out here. Creating special events is something we're trying to do very hard and the Pombo/Sargent Classic fits right in with that."

Al Pombo began his career in the 1940's and is credited with more than 500 main event victories, including multiple wins in the Gold Cup at West Capital Raceway, the same event that is now held at Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico.

He also won five San Jose Speedway titles, seven NASCAR super-modified championships, nine titles at Kearney Bowl and six at Clovis Speedway. Pombo was a fixture at the event until his passing a few years ago.

Early in his career Marshall Sargent won a pair of San Jose titles, which included two wins in the Johnny Key Memorial and also captured the Australian championship in 1964. A pair of crashes unfortunately cut his career short and he enjoyed retirement until his passing in 1990. His legend and memory is kept alive each year as part the Pombo/Sargent Classic and on Friday June 26 we'll once again pay homage to a pair of legends, who helped set the foundation for the sport in our state.

The Pombo/Sargent Classic is also part of a Prentice Motorsports Group Double Down Weekend, which includes the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series event the following night at Calistoga Speedway on June 27. If a driver can sweep the KWS weekend at Ocean Speedway & Calistoga, they will go home with a $3,000 bonus.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/ocean-speedway-hosts-pombosargent-race/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dillon Does It On Volusia Dirt​*
NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver Austin Dillon held off North Carolina's Nick Hoffman on a green-white-checkered finish to win Tuesday night's DIRTcar Nationals UMP Modified opener at Volusia Speedway Park.

Dillon built a big advantage from the pole as Hoffman and Dillon's brother, Ty, surged forward. A late caution bunched the field, giving Hoffman and Ty Dillon one last shot at victory, but Austin Dillon executed a perfect restart and Hoffman wound up settling for second with Ty Dillon in third.

"It's a great start to our week, it always has been," said Dillon. "I love coming here. It definitely gets your confidence up when you come out the first night and win one. We have a long week ahead of us and hopefully I can get some more wins. I just hope it's not like when you go fishing and you catch one on the first cast."

Jake Hawkins was fourth and Kenny Wallace charged 10 spots to round out the top five.

*The finish:*
Austin Dillon, Nick Hoffman, Ty Dillon, Jake Hawkins, Kenny Wallace, Devin Gilpin, Ray Bollinger, Billy Workman Jr., Tyler Nicely, Paul Snyder, Todd Sherman, Garret Stewart, Ken Schrader, Brandon Green, Cory Daugherty, Will Krup, Josh Harris, Tony Anderson, Mike Smith, Kent Robinson, Larry Burkins, Paul Miles, Justin Allgaier, J.E. Stalder.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/dillon-does-it-on-volusia-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Erb Cruises To Lucas LM Score​*
Dennis Erb Jr. took the lead on lap 10 and won a thrilling feature on the opening night of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park.

Erb's seventh career win at "The Clay by the Bay" was hard fought early on as he and Billy Moyer had a back and forth battle for the lead.

Earl Pearson Jr. came home second after skating by Moyer on lap 14. Moyer then held off a furious late-race rally from Bobby Pierce to take third. Pierce started 16th on the grid and wound up fourth with Brandon Sheppard coming home fifth.

"It feels good to get the win on the first night. It seemed like no one could get any traction out there," Erb said. "Turns three and four were slick and one and two were hammer-down. I guess we were just lucky to pull away from those guys. Billy (Moyer) and I had a really good race at the start. I didn't know what was going on behind me. All I know is that turn four was hard to get out of. The fans definitely saw an exciting race, but our cars were a handful to drive."

The race for the lead between Erb and Moyer was spectacular in the first six laps of the race. Each led three circuits, and then Moyer led three more until Erb wrestled the lead away from him for good on lap 10.

Pearson was happy with his runner-up finish.

"Our car was good all night; these hard tires are something to deal with on this race track," Pearson said. "It was a pretty good race, and trying to get traction was difficult. I want to thank Lucas Oil Products and Dunn-Benson Ford. We will be back tomorrow night and give it another shot."

Moyer, the winningest late model driver in Winternationals history with 23 victories, was pleased with his third-place car.

"As it turned out, Dennis had the best car," he said. "My car kept jumping in and out of gear; I am not making excuses, it just happened. We just have to figure out these tires and go from there. We have had a good start to speedweeks and we hope to continue that momentum here tomorrow night."

Erb set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 42 entrants with a lap of 15.177 seconds.

*The finish:*
Dennis Erb Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., Billy Moyer, Bobby Pierce, Brandon Sheppard, Dennis Franklin, Josh Richards, Billy Moyer Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Jason Papich, Mike Benedum, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Mark Whitener, Allen Murray, Russell Brown Jr., Chad Hollenbeck, Stormy Scott, Jonathan Davenport, Kyle Bronson, Devin Moran, Mason Zeigler, Austin Rettig, Davey Johnson, Gregg Satterlee, Dan Stone.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...as-late-models/erb-cruises-to-lucas-lm-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Is Up For A Challenge At Ocala​*
Rick Eckert has plenty to be happy about.

After his status as a full-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series competitor came into doubt over the offseason, Eckert, 49, of York, Pa., not only landed a ride that has allowed him to remain on tour for the 12th consecutive season, but one that he also believes will allow help him contend for a championship and return to victory lane in 2015.

Eckert, who less than a month ago announced that he had teamed with Paul Crowl and Shawn and Lisa Martin of Viper Motorsports to field a new-look No. 7v MasterSbilt by Huey machine on the WoO LMS this season, hopes his new team finds success this weekend at Bubba Raceway Park, which welcomes the WoO LMS for a pair of events during the fourth annual Bubba Army Winter Nationals Friday-Sunday.

"It's one of those places that you never really know what to expect," Eckert, the 2011 WoO LMS champion, said. "It's the kind of place that can be really fast or slippery and slow.

"But I've won at Ocala before and you always look forward to going back to a place where you've had success. That makes me excited to go there, but really I'm just excited and happy to be down here racing."

It wasn't until a deal was struck with Crowl and the Martins in early January that Eckert was certain he would remain in the WoO LMS for the 2015 season.

"Over the offseason it was frustrating because I really didn't know where I'd be," said Eckert, who was one of the original 12 drivers that joined the WoO LMS when the tour was restarted under the World Racing Group banner in 2004. "I've been here since the beginning, and it's something that's important to me. I'm definitely happy to still be here."

Eckert will use the three nights of racing at Ocala to continue the adjustment process to his new race team after an up-and-down performance in his first action in the tour's season-opening weekend Feb. 6-7 at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga.

After rushing to prepare the team's equipment in time for the Screven's Winter Freeze V, Eckert debuted his new ride with an 11th-place finish in an unsanctioned tune-up event at Screven on Feb. 5. He suffered a broken brake caliper during Feb. 6′s season-opening A-Main for the WoO LMS, relegating him to a 19th-place finish - his worst result in a WoO LMS event in nearly three years.

Eckert rebounded with a ninth-place effort in Feb. 7′s Winter Freeze finale, but he knows his team still has plenty of work to do to achieve the performance level to which he's accustomed.

"We've still got a ways to go, but we're OK for this deal not coming together until about four weeks ago," Eckert said. "We had to build cars and get motors, so it's sort of amazing we even made it (to Georgia and Florida). But we're here and we worked hard to get here, so we're gonna work hard to make the most of the trip. It wasn't quite the way we wanted to start, but we made some progress."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/eckert-is-up-for-a-challenge-at-ocala/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dave Blaney Leads WoO Sprint Practice​*
Dave Blaney kicked off sprint week at Volusia Speedway Park on Tuesday night as he took the top spot in DIRTcar Nationals sprint car open practice.

Blaney, the 1995 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, set the fast time in his Heinke Baldwin Racing car during the second hot laps session with a lap of 12.724 at more than 141 mph.

Taking the top spot is a confidence booster for the week, Blaney said.

"It's always good to come out here and have some speed," he said. "We didn't start out very fast early on and we got it better and better, and got pretty happy with it. We'll find out tomorrow."

A total of 15 teams took part in the optional practice in the lead up to the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions events Wednesday and Thursday nights and the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series events Friday through Sunday.

Brad Sweet, who comes into the event as the reigning Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, was second fastest behind Blaney with a time of 12.822.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/dave-blaney-leads-woo-sprint-practice/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Badger Midgets Set 2015 Schedule​*
Officials of the Badger Midget Auto Racing ***'n (BMARA) released an 11-race schedule for the 2015 racing season on Wednesday.

It marks the 79th year of sanctioning midget auto racing, for the country's oldest midget auto racing organization. Mid-State Equipment & Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie return as title series sponsors.

Sun Prairie's Angell Park Speedway continues as the cornerstone of the series, with nine races slated at the famed 1/3-mile facility.

Among the highlights include: The 34th annual Pepsi Midget Nationals on July 5, The second annual Norm Nelson Classic on July 19 and the Cornfest Open Wheel Classic on Aug. 23.

The track will open Memorial Day weekend, with the Thiel Family Memorial doubleheader on May 23-24. The co-sanctioned event with Lucas Oil POWRi National Midget Series, kickoffs off the American portion of the POWRi Lucas Oil Midget World Championships, and will feature drivers from New Zealand and Australia.

After a popular return to the track last season, the IRA Bumper to Bumper Sprint Car Series will run at the facility five times on May 31, June 21, July 20, Aug. 23, and Aug. 30. The Aug. 30 event will be co-sanctioned with the newly formed National Sprint Car League (NSL). The USAC Amsoil National Sprint Car Series will run at the track on Aug. 9.

Badger will join POWRi for events on July 11 at the Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway, and Saturday Aug. 29 at LaSalle (Ill.) Speedway.

The LaSalle event marks the first Badger event at the centrally located Illinois track since June 1997.

The Badger 600 Micro Series will run all nine events at Angell Park Speedway, making up half of their 18-race schedule.

*2015 Badger Midget (BMARA) Schedule​*
May 23 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.*
May 24 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
May 31 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 21 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 5 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.*
July 11 - Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway - Fairbury, Ill.*
July 19 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 9 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 23 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 29 - LaSalle Speedway - LaSalle, Ill.*
Aug. 30 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/badger-midgets-set-2015-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bubba Army Winter Nationals Move Up Times​*
With weekend forecasts calling for cool temperatures, officials with Bubba Raceway Park and the World of Outlaws Late Model Series have moved up the start times for this weekend's portion of the Bubba Army Winter Nationals by one hour each day.

Hot laps for the $5,000-to-win DIRTcar-sanctioned program on Friday and the $10,000-to-win WoO LMS program on Saturday will both begin at 6 p.m. with time trials and racing to immediately follow on both nights. Hot laps for Sunday's $10,000-to-win WoO LMS program are now set for 5 p.m. with racing to immediately follow.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/bubba-army-winter-nationals-move-up-times/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Strickler Stars In UMP Modified Run​*
Kyle Strickler held off Ty Dillon to capture the DIRTcar UMP modified portion of Wednesday night's DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park.

Strickler powered through a clean but wild UMP Modified main event, riding the cushion as Ty Dillon applied the pressure. A late caution bunched everybody together but Strickler had a strong restart to keep Ty Dillon behind him.

Austin Dillon, who won on Tuesday night, advanced four spots to finish third ahead of hard charger Nick Hoffman, who improved 10 spots.

"That cushion was getting a little rough up there, lapped traffic, that was getting a little crazy," Strickler said. "I wasn't sure how close the Dillon boys were there. Those guys, they've had rocket ships last night and tonight. I knew they would be coming and if I could pick and choose my way through lapped traffic that was going to help me. Starting up front definitely was very important. If I could get to that cushion I was going to have a good restart because I got some of that moisture off of four here and got to the top."

*The finish:*
Kyle Strickler, Ty Dillon Austin Dillon, Nick Hoffman, Jackie Boggs, Billy Workman Jr., Jake Hawkins, Kenny Wallace, Justin Allgaier, Ken Schrader, Max McLaughlin, Garret Stewart, Matt Crafton, Devin Gilpin, Ray Bollinger, Mike Smith, Jason Bealieu, Todd Neiheiser, Cory Daugherty, Joel Ortberg, Jeff Mathews, Will Krup, Dale Mathison, Tyler Nicely.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/strickler-stars-in-ump-modified-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Conquers 'Clay by the Bay'​*
Josh Richards took the lead from Billy Moyer on lap 17 and raced on to take the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win Wednesday Night at East Bay Raceway Park.

It was Richards' fourth career win at "The Clay by the Bay." Florida native Mark Whitener had his best career LOLMDS finish by taking second ahead of 25th-starting, Steve Francis, Don O'Neal, and Billy Moyer.

Richards started third and rocketed to the lead on the opening lap of the 35-lap event. He led until Moyer passed him for the top spot on lap eight.

Moyer then held the advantage over Richards for several laps as the two drivers swapped the lead. Richards retook the lead with 19 laps remaining and never looked back.

"We had a really good car all night. It was tough sitting out most of last year; it makes you appreciate this sport even more," Richards said. "We have always run well here at East Bay. I want to thank all of my crew, my dad and Steve Baker as well.

"The track was weird like last night. The heats and B mains were really good. Our car ran better up top in three and four and we had to get down low going into one. These hard tires take some time getting used to. You have to have momentum and be smooth on them. I think the track did a great job with the track."
Whitener was extremely happy with his runner-up finish.

"To run second in a Lucas Oil race is just terrific, these guys are the best-of-the-best," Whitener said. "I don't really have a whole lot of experience on open motor racing, but we proved as a team we have what it takes to run up front."

Francis broke a rocker arm before his heat race and took a fast time provisional starting spot. Francis would roar from the last row to finish third.

"Our car has been fast the last two times out," Francis said. "If we can beat the gremlins, we are going to win some races here soon."

Tim Dohm set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 43 entrants, with a lap of 14.663 seconds.

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Mark Whitener, Steve Francis, Don O'Neal, Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Tim Dohm, Devin Moran, Earl Pearson Jr., Jason Papich, Eddie Carrier Jr., Ricky Weiss, Stormy Scott, Jimmy Owens, Gregg Satterlee, Dan Stone, Chris Brown, Dennis Erb Jr., Jonathan Davenport, Bobby Pierce, Scott Bloomquist, Mason Zeigler, Billy Moyer Jr., Jared Landers, Kyle Bronson, Terry English.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/richards-conquers-clay-by-the-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Switches Things Up For ASCS Season​*
For Johnny Herrera, the 2015 season with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real will be one of change.

For starters, the Albuquerque, N.M. resident will base his team out of Oklahoma. Secondly, the coming season marks the first time that Herrera will operate as a team owner/driver.

"My team has always been a family thing. Even when I didn't race for my Mom and Dad, they still owned a car and raced. They've always been involved in my racing, and will still be involved this year but they're going to take more of a back seat," said Herrera about his move to being the primary owner of his Mesilla Valley Transportation/Smiley's Racing Products No. 45x Maxim.

Asked if the idea of being a full car owner, rather than partial, has changed is approach to racing, Herrera replied, "It's no different than when you drive for somebody, or have a sponsor that wants you to perform night in, and night out. Of course now I'll have to watch closer where I spend money, but I've always tried to take care of my equipment like it was my own, no matter who's paying the bill. We're looking forward to this year. We have two seconds and two fourths in the points, so maybe this year we can get that first."

Along with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour, Herrera has plans for other events as well.

"With the National Tour scheduled, we're going to pick up a few other select shows," he said. "We'll do a few 410cid events like Devil's Bowl, Salina Highbanks, and of course Knoxville and we'll probably do a few shows with the ASCS Red River Region. Money permitting, of course."

Stepping away from all black cars, Herrera's 2015 mount will combined red into the chassis with the body and wing panels remaining black. The wing bellies will be white.

"I want a clean look on this year's car and it's a little old school for me," he added. "I've also gone back to my polished Weld Wheels with gold centers."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/herrera-switches-things-up-for-ascs-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Of The Wing Finalizes 2015 Race Slate​*
The 2015 King of the Wing schedule is now complete with the release of three Midwest race dates. The Midwest tour will kick off Friday, June 26 at Toledo Speedway, followed by the high banks of Winchester Speedway on June 27 and the historic ¼ mile Anderson Speedway on June 28.

Series Promoter Davey Hamilton said, "We are really excited to add Anderson Speedway to our Midwest Tour and be a part of their rich open wheel racing history."

The ½ mile Toledo Speedway was host to the very first King of the Wing event in 2014. Twenty Winged Sprint cars completed a caution free 40 lap main event won by JoJo Helberg.

"We are looking forward to hosting our 2nd King of the Wing event. The series' first year showed exactly what was expected and 2015 will be even bigger," stated Toledo Speedway General Manager Scott Schultz.

Winchester Speedway will host the second night of the Midwest tour. This high-banked oval is the fastest track for King of the Wing competitors in the Midwest. The 2014 race was not decided until the last lap when Helberg made a daring move to the top of the track to pass Troy Decaire.

Charlie Shaw/Winchester Speedway Track owner said, "We are fired up to have Davey Hamilton's King of the Wing Sprint Car Series returning to Winchester Speedway on June 27.

The Wing Sprints are shockingly fast and put on a wild show. By adding races in the Northwest and Southeast to the King of the Wing Midwest/West Coast Shootout, we will have big car counts with very talented short track drivers from all over the country.

The 2014 was an excellent race won by JoJo Helberg and he celebrated his win with Grand Marshall Merle Bettenhausen as we honored the legendary racing Bettenhausen Family."

Anderson Speedway is one of the oldest short tracks in the country. It hosts what is known as one of the premier sprint car races, the Pay Less Little 500. A 500-lap, 125-mile race held the Saturday night before the Indianapolis 500.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/king-of-the-wing-finalizes-2015-race-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Stops Lasoski At Volusia​*
Greg Hodnett has served noticed. His Mike Heffner team will be a force to be reckoned with this season.

The Thomasville, Pa., driver was able to maneuver through traffic and led all 30 laps at Volusia Speedway Park to claim the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions victory.

Hodnett's victory stopped a three-race winning streak for Kerry Madsen.

It was the 81st appearance of Tony Stewart's New All Star Circuit of Champions at Volusia Speedway Park for the DIRTcar Nationals.

For Hodnett it was his 19th career series victory and the second All Star win at Volusia for the driver of the Lelands.com/Eagle Steel/Trone Outdoor machine.

"We qualified well and got a great run in the dash to put us up front and that helped tremendously. The guys gave me a perfect race car. There were times in traffic where I was hand over hand&#8230;it was a handful on the cushion at times," Hodnett said. "We are working with a new Triple X chassis this year and tried some things and it worked and I got one of these gator trophies."

Danny Lasoski, who set the fastest lap in qualifications, took second from Paul McMahan on lap 23 but couldn't catch Hodnett in traffic.

"I have to thank Todd Quiring for giving me this opportunity. It's great to be back with Guy Forbrook and I'm extremely excited for the season," said Lasoski. "I spun my wheels on the start and that's what cost me. You can't give someone like Greg that kind of an advantage."

Brad Sweet drove his Kasey Kahne Racing entry into third on lap 23 after having started seventh on the racy half mile.

"We missed it a little in time trials and you just can't do that with the level of talent we have here. It was a great first night for our Ollie's Bargain Outlets, Avantage health, Sage Fruit, Team ASE car," said Sweet.

Hodnett and Lasoski would bring the field to green for their 30 lap main event but eighth place starter Joey Saldana would spin coming out of turn four, with most of the field narrowly missing "The Brownsburg Bullet."

Donny Schatz and Dave Blaney would also get together in turn one and a red was brought out so that crews could separate the two machines.

When the green came back out, Hodnett set sail as McMahan, Lasoski, Kerry Madsen, Sweet and Dale Blaney gave chase.

The caution flew on lap two when Cody Darrah and Lucas Wolfe spun in turn two. When the race resumed it would go to the end without stoppage.

Hodnett would pull away to a commanding lead while the action for second was heating up between McMahan, Lasoski and Madsen. Hodnett would race into traffic by the 10th circuit.

Hodnett would patiently pick off the lapped cars as McMahan and Lasoski were unable to make up any ground.

With 10 laps to go Hodnett continued to work through traffic as once again McMahan, Lasoski and now Sweet tried to hunt him down. On lap 23 McMahan tried to drive under a lapped car and slid up the track allowing Lasoski and Sweet to get by.

Hodnett would drive to the win over Lasoski, Sweet, McMahan, Madsen, Daryn Pittman (up from 13th), David Gravel (up from 15th), Blaney, Jason Johnson (up from 14th) and Jason Sides would round out the top 10.

*The finish:*
Greg Hodnett, Danny Lasoski, Brad Sweet, Paul McMahan, Kerry Madsen, Daryn Pittman, David Gravel, Dale Blaney, Jason Johnson, Jason Sides, Steve Kinser, Donny Schatz, Craig Dollansky, Chad Kemenah, Joey Saldana, Cody Darrah, Danny Holtgraver, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Lucas Wolfe, Kody Swanson, Dave Blaney, Danny Smith, Tim Shaffer, Wayne Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/hodnett-stops-lasoski-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Looking To Keep A Streak Alive​*
Dave Darland, whose USAC resume sets him apart from nearly every driver who ever sat in a race car, continues his quest to extend a remarkable USAC record when the 2015 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series season opens Feb. 19-21 at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla.

Winter Games VI begins in Ocala and concludes Feb. 26-28 at East Bay Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla., and the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series events offer Darland the opportunity to extend record that belongs to him.

Darland earned his initial USAC National feature victory in 1993 at the Tony Hulman Classic in Terre Haute, Ind., and he's added at least one feature victory in each of the subsequent 21 seasons to bring his record number to a total of 22 consecutive years with a USAC National triumph. That surpassed the record of 21 consecutive years established by A.J. Foyt (1959-1979) and Mel Kenyon (1962-1982).

Darland also is eying a significant 100th USAC National victory in 2015. He has 97 victories entering the season opener (30 midgets, 53 sprints and 14 Silver Crown). His 53rd sprint car victory surpassed Tom Bigelow's all-time mark of 52 last year.

Darland's 2015 season began with a trio of USAC Southwest/West Coast special events in Arizona which produced a pair of seconds and a third. He will again pilot the Phillips Motorsports entry during the 2015 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car SEries campaign, but this time with additional support from long-time USAC car owner Mike Curb.

"There are lots of reasons why I've been able to put this streak together," said Darland. "I had no intentions in 1993 of ever being able to achieve this, but I've been fortunate to have quality cars and teams and I continue to have that. Having the additional support of Mike Curb and Cary Agajanian in 2015 will be important to the team and we hope we can continue to make USAC history together. It'll be great to join the likes of Rich Vogler, A.J. Foyt and Mel Kenyon in the 100-win club and I'd like to get there as soon as possible. I not only feel good about my past, but certainly look forward to the future as we continue to seek success."

Darland is not the only driver on a consecutive victory streak. Tracy Hines has scored USAC National victories in 19 consecutive seasons and would like to increase that streak to 20 during the 2015 openers. Hines' all-time National total stands at 91 (35 midgets, 47 sprints and nine Silver Crown). The 47 sprint car wins rank third behind Darland and Bigelow.

A total of 40 tracks in 14 different states are included on Darland's USAC victory list, which also includes eight regional race wins in addition to his 97 National triumphs.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/darland-looking-to-keep-a-streak-alive/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Holds Off Schatz At Volusia​*
The last lap, side-by side battle between Daryn Pittman and Donny Schatz in Thursday night's UNOH Circuit of Champions feature at Volusia Speedway Park was the culmination of a fierce fight that lasted through the final third of the race. When the dust settled on the third night of DIRTcar Nationals sprint week, it was Pittman edging Schatz to the finish line in thrilling fashion.

"If the fans didn't enjoy that, you might as well not even bother to come back," Pittman said in victory lane. "It was a lot of fun."

Pittman, who built up a sizable lead through the middle portion of the race, faced a strong challenge from his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb teammate Brad Sweet. Utilizing the high line, Sweet charged forward to second from his seventh place starting position.

By lap 14, as Pittman worked his way through lapped traffic, Sweet closed the gap and began challenging for the lead. Two laps later Sweet got the run he needed and passed Pittman off of turn 4 to lead the lap. The move was short lived though as Pittman took the lead back before the two hit the backstretch.

"[My crew chief Kale Kahne] kept telling me to run the top down there," Pittman said. "And I'm sitting there second guessing, going I don't know if that's a good move or not. We just stuck with it and glad that we stuck with our line."

Through three late cautions in the final ten laps, Schatz, who started in 15th, worked his way up to third and then around Sweet for second. He and Pittman battled through the final five laps, Schatz on the bottom in turns one and two and Pittman on the high side. Each time Schatz tried to make a run, Pittman held him off.

On the final lap, Schatz was side-by-side with Pittman down the backstretch and into turns three and four. When the two moved onto the frontstretch, Pittman had the edge, beating Schatz by a slim margin.

"It was a good enough racecar to win," Schatz said. "I just gave it everything I had there, I just didn't use up enough racetrack. It's fun to be able to race two wide. Daryn races you clean. It was fun to be up there to at least race for the checkered."

Sweet finished the night in third ahead of the previous night's winner Greg Hodnett and Kerry Madsen.

Pittman sounded a note of confidence going into Friday night's World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season opener.

"Big win to get the year started off right," Pittman said. "Hopefully we can come back in the next three nights and get another one."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...ht-Three-of-DIRTcar-Nationals-at-Volusia.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stremme Romps On Volusia Dirt​*
David Stremme dominated Thursday's DIRTcar UMP Modified feature at Volusia Speedway Park, holding off Austin Dillon, Nick Hoffman, Ty Dillon and hard charger Kyle Strickler.

Stremme, a veteran NASCAR competitor, started on the outside of the front row for the UMP Modified feature and charged to the front and stayed there, winning for the first time at Volusia Speedway Park.

Austin Dillon, Hoffman and Ty Dillon ran a similar line trying to run down Stremme but to no avail. Strickler, who won on Wednesday night at Volusia, came from 19th to round out the top five in what might have been the most impressive run in the UMP Modified event.

"First and foremost we had a really great starting spot," Stremme said. "It was really hard to pass and I was screwing up there. I haven't raced without the spoilers. It's a little different. We had to tune our car a little bit different but it was fun. It was slick, that's how I like it. I knew Austin and those guys were there, they are tough. I've watched them year after down here. Same with Nick and Kyle and Kenny Wallace and Schrader and all them guys. It's really Kenny Wallace's fault that I got into this dirt racing but I love it &#8230; I think I got barely 50 dirt races under my belt in four years so it's really hard to come down here and win this. It's pretty big."

*The finish:*
David Stremme, Austin Dillon, Nick Hoffman, Ty Dillon, Kyle Strickler, Josh Harris, Ray Bollinger, Garret Stewart, Devin Gilpin, Jake Hawkins, Cory Daugherty, Kenny Wallace, Bruce Takach, Tyler Nicely, Billy Workman Jr., Ken Schrader, Dale Mathison, Tony Anderson, Dave Jamison, Evan Taylor, Bobby Rose, Will Krup, Rick Pratt, Mike Smith.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/stremme-romps-on-volusia-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Lid-Lifter Goes To Whiteaker​*
Two weeks ago when the United States Modified Touring Series season opener was canceled at the South Texas Speedway, the commute for Corpus Christi's Steve Whiteaker Jr. went from a few blocks to more than 80 miles when the event moved to the Shady Oaks Speedway.

But the best part of the trip for Whiteaker was the 30 laps around the third-mile clay oval in Thursday night's lid-lifter for the USMTS Casey's Cup Series powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

After nipping polesitter Daniel Hilsabeck to lead the first lap, Whiteaker held on to the top spot through a pair of mid-race cautions and drove away from two former USMTS national champions en route to a $2,000 payday.

"Pretty much the last thing I wanted to do was win without my dad being here, but he's not here tonight," Whiteaker said. "He'll be here tomorrow night so hopefully we can do it again when he's here to see it."

Rookie of the Year contender Jesse Sobbing moved into second on lap four and chased Whiteaker until the race's first caution flag on lap 11 when 2010 USMTS champion Jason Hughes sneaked past Sobbing on the restart.

Hughes was unable to run down Whiteaker, and even with the aid of a second and final yellow flag on lap 18 had to watch as Whiteaker pulled away over the final ten circuits to pick up his second career USMTS win and first since breaking through in June 2009 at the I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark.

Not only did the victory end a nearly six-year dry spell for the 26-year-old, but it also erased a sour taste in his mouth from last year's season-opening event in Corpus Christi where he led the first 21 laps only to lost the lead to Jason Krohn following a caution and eventually settle for a second-place finish in front of his home crowd.

Hughes opened his 2015 campaign with a runner-up finish while 2010-11 USMTS champion Ryan Gustin finished third after starting 11th.

Dereck Ramirez was fourth and Zack VanderBeek finished fifth.

*The finish:*
Steve Whiteaker Jr., Jason Hughes, Ryan Gustin, Dereck Ramirez, Zack VanderBeek, Jesse Sobbing, Ben Kates, Johnny Scott, Philip Houston, Adam Penn, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Casey Arneson, Shane Sprinkle, Eddie Martin, Austin Arneson, Austin Theiss, Rory Jordan, Grant Junghans, Jimmy Ray, Buck McFarlin, Lance Town, Jake Gallardo, Cade Dillard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/usmts-lid-lifter-goes-to-whiteaker/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Grabs 24th Winternationals Win​*
Billy Moyer took the lead on lap six and never looked back as he marched on to his 24th Winternationals dirt late model victory Thursday night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Billy Moyer and Brandon Sheppard battled back and forth for several laps until Moyer finally mastered a consistent line around the famed "Clay by the Bay" and set sail on his way to victory lane.

Following Moyer to the stripe were Mike Benedum, Brandon Sheppard, Steve Casebolt and Dennis Franklin.

"It feels good to get back to victory lane at East Bay," Moyer said. "They went out and worked on the track after the B mains and it turned out pretty much how I thought it would. We have led every night down here, and we were finally able to get the finish we wanted. I want to thank my crew for all of their hard work."

Sheppard led the first lap, but Moyer charged by him for the lead on the second circuit. Sheppard then fought back to regain the point by lap five as the duo raced side-by-side around the third- mile clay oval. Moyer finally forged ahead of Sheppard on lap six and distanced himself from Sheppard.

Benedum, in his best Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, run, made it a three-way battle for the lead. Moyer entered heavy traffic by lap 18, and Moyer maneuvered his way through lapped traffic until a caution came out on lap 25 that cleared the way.

Benedum got the jump on Sheppard as he pounced on the second spot during the ensuing restart. Moyer darted away from the field and maintained a safe distance the rest of the race to take his first victory of the season, and the 791st of his Hall of Fame career.

Benedum was extremely happy with his finish and was overwhelmed with emotion in victory lane.

"To run with guys like Moyer, O'Neal, Owens, and those guys, I am tickled to death," he said. "We have switched back-and-forth between the Rocket and Longhorn in the last two weeks. We had the Rocket out here tonight. I can't thank my crew enough; they have worked so hard on the car. This is just unbelievable."

Billy Moyer Jr. set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 44 entrants, with a lap of 15.797 seconds.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Mike Benedum, Brandon Sheppard, Steve Casebolt, Dennis Franklin, Bobby Pierce, Jared Landers, Stormy Scott, Jimmy Owens, David Fieber, Jonathan Davenport, Mason Zeigler, Billy Moyer Jr., Chris Brown, Terry English, Tim Dohm, Austin Rettig, Dennis Erb Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., Devin Moran, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Jason Papich, Vic Hill, Allen Murray, Davey Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/moyer-grabs-24th-winternationals-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tri-State Sanctions Three IMCA Divisions​*
IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds make a long-awaited return this season to Oklahoma's Tri-State Speedway.

The division will be joined by IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars and IMCA SportMods on Saturday shows at the Pocola venue, now owned and promoted by Carey Menasco.

"I'm a fan of IMCA and when my wife Nicole and I purchased this track we converted it back to that sanction," said Menasco, formerly the promoter at Outlaw Motorsports Park. "There's already been a lot of inter*est in what we've been doing out here. If we can get half the people who drive by on the weekend to see what's going on to come to the races, we'll be doing all right."

Former IMCA national champion William Gould has lent his expertise - and turned some laps - on the 3/8-mile oval. The racing surface was shortened and 350 truckloads of clay added in the process of reconfiguring the corners and banking.

Fans will get their first chance to try out new concession stands and grandstand seating when Tri-State opens with the 36th annual Cecil Harlan Memorial Kegger on March 26-28.

First local track points will be awarded April 4. Modified points earned at Pocola figure toward IMCA's Jet Racing Central Region standings while Stock Car points apply in the EQ Cylinder Heads Southern Region.

"We had a factory class that was fairly close to the IMCA Stock Car division. So many people called to say they wanted to race here for IMCA national, regional and state points that I decided to sanction that class a year sooner than I originally planned to," explained Menasco.

SportMods also make their debut at Pocola this season. IMCA Modifieds ran there from 1988-2001.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/tru-state-sanctions-three-imca-divisions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Wins Outlaws Season Opener​*
Daryn Pittman took the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season opener Friday night with an epic last lap pass of the reigning series champion Donny Schatz.

Just a lap sooner the feature win was in Schatz's sights as he approached the lapped car of Kraig Kinser. Schatz dove low in turns three and four to make the pass but was not able to make the line stick. As he exited the turn his Bad Boy Buggies car drifted up the track and over the cushion.

Pittman saw his opportunity.

"When I saw him slide and have to bail out I thought wow, that guy doesn't make very many mistakes and that was a pretty good one," Pittman said. "We had to take advantage of that."

Pittman was able to pull his Great Clips car side-by-side with Schatz as the two closed in on the white flag. Pittman won the drag race down the frontstretch and entered turn one on the final lap in the lead. Meanwhile, Schatz dove to the bottom of turns one and two and tried to slide Pittman onto the backstretch.

"_ saw visions of last night in turn two again as [Schatz] threw a Hail Mary there to try to get by me," Pittman said.

Again though Schatz was not able to make the move stick and Pittman pulled away, scoring the first win of the 2015 season. Tonight's win was the second in row for Pittman in the midst of sprint week at DIRTcar Nationals after he won the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions feature on Thursday night.

"Last night felt pretty good - this one feels that much better," Pittman said. "Last night it felt like we had a great racecar, probably the car to beat from the time we unloaded. We were good all night tonight. At the beginning of that race I just didn't feel as good and thought, man, we're probably going to run top-three. The car got better as the race went on and came to us."

"Hats off to this whole Great Clips team&#8230; I'm really blessed to be part of this Kasey Kahne Racing team. It's a lot of fun to be able to get in and drive this car every night."

Schatz, who had a similar run the night before in the All Stars feature, said afterward that something did not feel right with his car in the final lap in Friday night's event.

"I thought it broke on the last lap there going into three - something happened but there doesn't seem to be anything wrong," Schatz said. "So I don't know if I smothered it in fuel or what happened. That was a good race. I wish we would have won it but we didn't."

"It's good to be able to race up there for wins. That's what we want to do. Great night for the Bad Boy guys. They've done a tremendous job."

Kerry Madsen opened the night by driving his American Racing Custom Wheels car to the quicktime in qualifying with a lap of 12.792. Greg Hodnett picked up the Dash win and the A main pole, with Joey Saldana on his outside.

When the green flag dropped on the feature, Hodnett jumped out to an early lead. Saldana pressed down on him though through the first three laps and as the two turned lap five, Saldana caught Hodnett and passed him coming out of turn four.

Saldana built up a sizable lead on the field through the next 15 laps while Schatz worked his way forward from a sixth place starting position. By the first caution on lap seven, Schatz had moved into the fourth spot. Nine laps later Schatz began closing in on Pittman, then in third. He completed the pass on lap 21 as the two came off of turn two.

Three laps later Schatz cleared Saldana for the lead as Saldana slipped back. Pittman and Hodnett took over the second and third place positions in the final laps.

Hodnett, who has one sprint week win with the All Stars and led the first five laps of the night, finished the feature in third.

"These guys are the best in the world, they prove it every night," Hodnett said. "We just got beat. We made a lot of mistakes and it cost us a couple of positions, obviously. But we're pretty proud to be close. Last year we were here we just weren't even close. The guys work really hard throughout the year and the off-season, and hopefully the fruits of that labor are coming to fruition right now."

Racing returns to Volusia Speedway Park Saturday night as the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on night five of DIRTcar Nationals sprint week with the DIRTcar UMP Modifieds. Tickets are still available for DIRTcar Nationals at http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets or by calling 1-877-395-8606. Watch and listen live to DIRTcar Nationals at http://www.DIRTVision.com.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...man-Wins-Volusia-World-of-Outlaws-Opener.aspx_


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Adds Another Winternationals Trophy​*
Billy Moyer took the lead at the start of Friday's's 25-lap Winternationals make-up feature at East Bay Raceway Park and never looked back as he cruised to his second victory in as many nights.

Brandon Sheppard closed the gap in the second half of the race and challenged Moyer on several occasions, but he could never quite pull even with the veteran from Batesville, Ark.

The victory was Moyer's 25th career Winternationals triumph.

Following Moyer and Sheppard to the finish were Billy Moyer Jr., Gregg Satterlee and Devin Moran.

"We just missed the set-up in that first race tonight," Moyer said. "We had just enough time to make some adjustments for this race. We won that first heat so that put us on the pole. The car was really good. I had a little bit of a push getting into turn two, but otherwise, the car was not a handful like the previous nights. I was hoping maybe Jr. could get up there so we could take first and second."

Sheppard continued his strong Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Georgia-Florida Speedweeks with his runner-up finish.

"Ever since we unloaded last Thursday at Golden Isles this car has been strong," Sheppard said. "If not for some bad luck we could have had a win or two. To finish second to Billy Moyer tonight is awesome. He is one of the best ever."

Moyer Jr. came home third, his best finish of the Georgia-Florida Speedweeks.

"I really wanted that second spot tonight. I raced Brandon hard and I have a lot of respect for him and his family. We can build on this and get ready for the Saturday night finale," Moyer Jr. said.

In preliminary action, Dennis Erb Jr. set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 33 entrants, with a lap of 15.983 seconds. Sheppard set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 15.984 seconds. Moyer, Moyer Jr., Sheppard and Satterlee won their respective heat races. Davey Johnson won the B-Main.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Billy Moyer Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Devin Moran, Stormy Scott, Jonathan Davenport, Jared Landers, Tim Dohm, Mazon Zeigler, Dan Stone, Dustin Mitchell, Dennis Erb Jr., Chad Hollenbeck, Kyle Bronson, Davey Johnson, Freddie Carpenter, Mike Benedum, Ricky Weiss, Terry English, Mark Dotson, James O'Hara, Bobby Pierce, Nick Davis, Allen Murray, Wendell Wallace.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/moyer-adds-another-winternationals-trophy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carrier Cashes In At East Bay​*
Eddie Carrier Jr. won an exciting battle with Devin Moran in Friday night's $10,000-to-win Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series main event at East Bay Raceway Park.

Carrier held the lead on lap 31, quickly lost it again on the next circuit and used a lapped car to his advantage as he snuck by Moran once again on lap 44.

Carrier would led the remaining six laps en route to the victory.

Following Carrier and Moran at the finish were Jimmy Owens, Jared Landers and Jonathan Davenport.

"That was a great race," said Carrier in victory lane. "The track crew did a great job, they moved the tires out in the corners, and we drivers didn't know what to think, but it worked out real well. It was nice of Devin to let one of us old guys win tonight."

"We had to diamond off the corners to get a run down the straight-aways. Both Devin and I had trouble with a lapped car. I used the outside line to get by him coming off of turn four. He saw what I did and used the same line to get by him. I was fortunate enough to find enough room coming off of turn two to get the lead back," Carrier said.

Moran, the 20-year-old son of Hall of Fame driver Donnie Moran, equaled his best East Bay finish.

Earl Pearson Jr. led the first 23 laps of the race, until contact with a car he was lapping dropped him several spots in the running order. Moran pounced on the opportunity to take the lead.

"Congratulations to Eddie for the win, he deserved it," Moran said. "He was better than me. I hate it for Earl. He was really fast tonight. I just couldn't get by that lapped car. I could have moved him out of the way, but I don't drive like that. I was too patient with him. But we will take second after the week we have had."

Owens had his best points finish of the young season by finishing third.
"Our car rolled around the top early on, and we were passing cars. No doubt it's the best we have run all week. I think I used up the edges of the tires getting to the front, and from then on I couldn't stay with Eddie and Devin," said Owens.

*The finish:*
Eddie Carrier Jr., Devin Moran, Jimmy Owens, Jared Landers, Jonathan Davenport, Brandon Sheppard, Mason Zeigler, Bobby Pierce, Steve Francis, Dan Stone, Billy Moyer, Earl Pearson Jr., Stormy Scott, Chris Brown, Ricky Weiss, Billy Moyer Jr., Jason Papich, Don O'Neal, Dennis Erb Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Doug Blashe, Tim Dohm, Allen Murray, Scott Bloomquist, Davey Johnson, Vic Hill.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...as-late-models/carrier-cashes-in-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramirez Catches A Break In Texas​*
Dereck Ramirez was in the right place at the right time Friday night and captured the victory at the Shady Oaks Speedway as the USMTS Casey's Cup Series powered by S&S Fishing & Rental completed round two of the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

The 28-year-old from Woodward, Okla., was trailing leader Johnny Scott when a crippled engine sidelined Scott with just three laps remaining in the 35-lapper.

In registering his first win since back-to-back triumphs in the USMTS Winter Nationals at the Royal Purple Raceway in Baytown, Texas, Ramirez pocketed $3,000 and ended a dry spell dating back to Nov. 19, 2011.

Polesitter Zack VanderBeek of New Sharon, Iowa, jumped out front at the drop of the green flag and paced the first 17 laps around the third-mile semi-banked clay oval before eighth-starting Scott muscled ahead to lead lap 18.

Scott maintained control for the next 14 laps until mechanical woes ended his night three laps short of the checkered flag.

Ramirez then had to hold off two-time USMTS National Champion Ryan Gustin and 2010 USMTS National Champion Jason Hughes to garner the first-place trophy.

"It was a pretty good race track early," said Ramirez. "You could run the bottom or the top. Then all the stuff on the bottom was blowing up to the top. You just had to be there at the end.

"I feel bad for Johnny. He had the best car. I'll take it; a win's a win. I really didn't have anything for him at the end."

Hughes, who took a provisional to start the feature race and then went to the back again after changing two flat tires early in the contest, quietly worked his way through the field while tenth-starting Gustin also charged toward the front.

VanderBeek recorded his second top-five finish of the weekend in fourth while Philip Houston passed nine cars on his way to finishing fifth.

*The finish:*
Dereck Ramirez, Ryan Gustin, Jason Hughes, Zack VanderBeek, Philip Houston, Cade Dillard, Jake Gallardo, Grant Junghans, Adam Penn, Casey Arneson, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jimmy Ray, Austin Theiss, Austin Arneson, Johnny Scott, Ben Kates, Lance Town, Jesse Sobbing, Eddie Martin, Shane Sprinkle, Cody Bauman, Rory Jordan, Brock Bauman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/ramirez-catches-a-break-in-texas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ty Dillon Wrangles A Gator​*
Ty Dillon swept to the lead just as the white flag was displayed Friday night at Volusia Speedway Park's DIRTcar Nationals to win a thriller for his first UMP Modified victory of the season.

Dillon joins his brother, Austin, as winners this week at Volusia.

It certainly wasn't easy. Kyle Strickler had the lead but traffic came into play.

Dillon went high, Nick Hoffman went low. Hoffman wound up taking second, dropping Strickler to third.

"I've been working hard for this," said Dillon. "It's just so cool all the North Carolina guys come down here and run so well. I knew Kyle was going to be tough to pass and I kind of had to slide across him there. I saw up on the board there was only 3 to go so I knew I had to make something happen. I'm proud of my guys, we've been coming down here for a long time. Volusia's like a second home for us, coming to race at. I'm just so happy for everybody. This is so much fun. Got my Gator this year, man. I'm happy and proud of all my guys for all the hard work."

*The finish:*
Ty Dillon, Nick Hoffman, Kyle Strickler, Jake Hawkins, Austin Dillon, Josh Rice, Tyler Nicely, Kenny Wallace, Josh Harris, Brandon Green, Billy Workman Jr., Will Krup, Ray Bollinger, Garret Stewart, Ken Schrader, Devin Gilpin, Matt Crafton, Justin Allgaier, Cory Daugherty, Jason Beaulieu, Dale Mathison, Jackie Boggs, Todd Sherman, Bobby Rose.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/ty-dillon-wrangles-a-gator/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darrell Lanigan Rebounds In Ocala​*
Turning around his sluggish start to the season, Darrell Lanigan topped a late duel with Josh Richards during Friday's DIRTcar UMP-sanctioned A-Main at Bubba Raceway Park to earn a $5,000 victory during the opening night of the fourth annual Bubba Army Winter Nationals.

Lanigan, the three-time and defending World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion, rallied after losing the lead to Richards on lap 20 of the 30-lapper and retook command when Richards struggled with traffic on lap 26. The 44-year-old Lanigan pulled away through the race's final four laps, earning his seventh career victory at the three-eighths-mile, egg-shaped oval.

Winning the caution-free race was a much-improved performance for Lanigan, who began his quest for a record fourth WoO LMS title with subpar finishes of eighth and 11th during the national tour's season-opening doubleheader Feb. 6-7 at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga. He'll look to keep his Cornett-powered Club 29 Race Car up front on Saturday and Sunday as the Bubba Army Winter Nationals continue with a pair of $10,000-to-win WoO LMS programs.

"We went to Screven and struggled hard and went home and regrouped," Lanigan said of his disappointing performances at Screven's Winter Freeze V. "Instead of sitting down here in a parking lot for three days, we went home and got our notes together and did our homework. We went through everything and just made sure it was all was 100 percent before we came back."

Richards, also a three-time WoO LMS champion, settled for the runner-up finish, crossing the finish line, 1.170 seconds behind Lanigan in the Rocket Chassis house car. Chub Frank drove his Longhorn Chassis from eighth to third, while Morgan Bagley's Black Diamond by Club 29 machine slid back to fourth after leading the race's first 17 laps. Brandon Overton rounded out the top five in his MasterSbilt by Huey car.

The first half of the race belonged to Bagley. After charging from third to first on the opening lap, the Longview, Texas, driver dominated the first half of the race while pulling to nearly a straightaway advantage before traffic slowed his pace. The fifth-starting Lanigan was looking under Bagley by lap 17 and used a high-side charge through turns one and two to jump to the lead on lap 18 while Bagley remained pinned behind a slower machine.

Lanigan had his own struggles with traffic a few laps later, allowing the high-running Richards to sweep by him on lap 20 with another top-side run through turns one and two. Richards appeared headed for his third victory in his first six races of the season before his own problems in traffic allowed Lanigan to retake command with yet another high-side pass in turns one and two on lap 26.

"He got by me when I got in a bad position, but then he got himself in a bad position with a lapped car," Lanigan said of the battle with his WoO LMS rival Richards. "I think we both had pretty good cars. It just depended on who got through lapped traffic the best."

Richards' runner-up finish was a recovery from a dismal start to the race that saw the 26-year-old racer drop from the outside pole to sixth in the race's first three laps. He recovered to enter the lead battle by halfway, but traffic didn't play in his favor.

"We did what we could," said Richards, who owns a pair of WoO LMS victories at Bubba Raceway Park. "We had a really good car, but the way lapped traffic played out we just let one get away from us."

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Josh Richards, Chub Frank, Morgan Bagley, Brandon Overton, Boom Briggs, Shane Clanton, Tim McCreadie, Mark Whitener, Rick Eckert, Chase Junghans, Bob Gardner, Eric Wells, Dennis Franklin, Jordan Yaggy, Billy Ogle Jr., David Fieber, Tyler Clem, Frank Heckenast Jr., Steve Casebolt, Austin Kirkpatrick, Rodney Sanders, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Mike Hammerle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/darrell-lanigan-rebounds-in-ocala/


----------



## Ckg2011

*33 Dates For Lucas Oil Super Sprints​*
The tentative 33 race date Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints 2015 tour schedule has been released.

The 32nd Anniversary Tour will be the most lucrative in the club's history and will see the series travel to New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Vermont as well as Ontario and Quebec in Canada.

Most of the events pay a standard $2,000 to win, with two major events paying $12,000 (Canadian Sprint Car Nationals) and $10,000 (Cole Cup) respectively.

A couple more events are still being negotiated and could be added shortly.

*2015 Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprint Schedule​*
April 11 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
April 24 - Can-Am Motorsports Park - LaFargeville, N.Y.
April 25 - Mohawk Int'l Raceway - Akwesasne, N.Y.
May 16 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
May 23 - Fonda Speedway - Fonda, N.Y.
May 24 - Utica-Rome Speedway - Vernon, N.Y.
May 29 - Autodrome Granby - Granby, Quebec
May 30 - Autodrome Drummond - Drummondville, Quebec
June 5 - Mohawk Int'l Raceway - Akwesasne, N.Y.
June 6 - Evans Mills Motorsports Park - Evans Mills, N.Y.
June 11 - New Egypt Speedway - New Egypt, N.J.
June 20 - Lebanon Valley Speedway - West Lebanon, N.Y.
June 27 - Merrittville Speedway - Thorold, Ontario
July 1 - Brewerton Speedway - Brewerton, N.Y.
July 2 - TBA - TBA
July 3 - Can-Am Motorsports Park - LaFargeville, N.Y.
July 4 - Fulton Speedway - Fulton, N.Y.
July 5 - Utica-Rome Speedway - Vernon, N.Y.
July 17 - Albany-Saratoga Speedway - Malta, N.Y.
Aug. 1 - TBA - TBA
Aug. 2 - TBA - TBA
Aug. 7 - Ohsweken Speedway - Ohsweken, Ontario
Aug. 8 - Canandaigua Motorsports Park - Canandaigua, N.Y.
Aug. 14 - Brewerton Speedway - Brewerton, N.Y.
Aug. 16 - Weedsport Speedway - Weedsport, N.Y.
Aug. 25 - I-88 Speedway - Afton, N.Y.
Aug. 28 - Autodrome Granby - Granby, Quebec
Aug. 29 - Le RPM Speedway - St-Marcel-de-Richelieu, Quebec
Sept. 5 - Thunder Mountain Speedway - Center Lisle, N.Y.
Sept. 6 - Utica-Rome Speedway - Vernon, N.Y.
Sept. 12 - Utica-Rome Speedway - Vernon, N.Y.
Sept. 18-19 - Ohsweken Speedway - Ohsweken, Ontario
Sept. 25 - Fonda Speedway - Fonda, N.Y.
Sept. 26 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - West Haven, Vt.
Oct. 6 - Utica-Rome Speedway - Vernon, N.Y.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/33-dates-for-lucas-oil-super-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Perseveres To Score Volusia Win​*
Nothing could keep Donny Schatz down Saturday night as he looked for his first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of 2015 on night five of DIRTcar Nationals sprint week at Volusia Speedway Park.

A solid night turned to potential disaster for the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing driver when he developed engine trouble during his second place Dash run.

"We broke a valve spring in the dash with two laps to go," Schatz said. "We could have taken the chance to run the engine."

The team opted not to and began the scramble to replace the engine with just the Last Chance Showdown separating them from the feature. As the field began rolling out to the racing surface for the A main, Schatz's team pushed the No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car out, fired the engine and prepared for the 30 laps ahead.

"We did not get a chance to adjust the racecar there," Schatz said.

In spite of that, Schatz delivered a stand out performance.

Steve Kinser led the field to the green flag but it was Joey Saldana who led the first lap. From his third place starting position, the 'Brownsburg Bullitt' powered past Schatz and Kinser. Kinser faltered through the early laps and slipped back.

"I couldn't get off of one and two," said Kinser, a 20-time World of Outlaws champion. "I should have known as slow as I was to jump up on the top and that's the only place I could run. Instead I sat there and ran myself back to fifth and then just had to run hard."

As Kinser fell back, Schatz began to reel in Saldana. On lap seven, Schatz got the opportunity he needed, catching Saldana off of turn four. Schatz had the advantage as the two headed into turn one. Onto the backstretch, Schatz led with Saldana in pursuit. Through turns three and four, Saldana tried to retake the position, but Schatz held him off.

As the six-time champion built up his lead, Lasoski began challenging Saldana for second - a position he took over on lap 15. With Kinser moving forward, he and Saldana began a pitched battle for the third position. The two drivers traded the position back and forth for much of the next 10 laps.

"I saw him there one time," Kinser said of seeing Saldana behind him. "I finally caught [turn] two a little better and down the back chute. Once I did that I thought I was alright. I definitely killed the tires but we're not going to complain."

Kinser finished the night in third with his No. 11 Bad Boy Buggies car.

Lasoski, the 2001 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, worked to catch Schatz in the closing laps but was not able to chase him down.

"[The track] took a little rubber off of two up on top and I didn't know it was there," Lasoski said. "I kept slipping up and accidentally found it. I see why Donny was getting such a shot down the backstretch but that's why he's a six-time champion."

Lasoski finished the night in second.

After a late engine change and 23 laps led, Schatz credited his crew for their hard work and perseverance through the night. It was the 174th win of Schatz's career.

"They do a phenomenal job," Schatz said of his crew. "They got us out for the feature. Like I said, it wasn't pretty. We needed to make some adjustments - we just didn't have the time. So the car wasn't the greatest but it managed to get a win. I'm happy about it. I was really wanting a gator."

Greg Hodnett maintained the lead in his quest to win the DIRTcar Nationals sprint week championship and the coveted 'Big Gator.' He leads Daryn Pittman by five points. Pittman's Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb teammate Brad Sweet is third, 23 points out of the lead.

Chad Kemenah was the night's KSE Hard Charger, advancing nine positions to finish in 13th.

Racing returns to Volusia Speedway Park Sunday night as the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on night six of DIRTcar Nationals and the final night of sprint week.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...les/2015/02/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Volusia.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thrice Is Nice For Billy Moyer​*
Billy Moyer picked up his third victory of the week during the 39th annual East Bay Winternationals sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series on Saturday night.

Moyer pulled away late to win for the 26th time in his Hall of Fame career at East Bay Raceway Park. Moyer survived a side-by-side tussle with Jimmy Owens to take the win.

Defending series champion Don O'Neal finished second, followed by Jonathan Davenport, Owens and Jared Landers.

Owens led the first 28 laps of the 50-lap main event with Moyer following closely the entire time. The two had a fierce battle for the lead for several laps until Moyer was able to forge ahead. O'Neal, Davenport and Owens had a closely contested battle for second as Moyer pulled away.

"First off, I have to thank my crew. We broke a rear end on the car on our second lap of qualifying. As quickly as they move the show along here, if we were in the first heat, I don't think we would have been able to make it out," said Moyer, who made the call in time to keep his pole-starting spot in the second heat race.

"We are always prepared, we had a spare rear end ready to go. We had my crew and Billy Jr.'s crew there all helping. The track was the best it's been all week. All of us drivers could run anywhere on it. They watered the top more today, and I think that helped me. I could get up there and get some traction," said Moyer. "Jimmy and I had a heck of a race. I mean we were running hard and didn't touch. It just shows you that you can race hard and clean and not tear up everybody's equipment. The way the track was tonight, you could bounce through a hole and hit somebody, but that didn't happen. The track had a lot of character in it, and we're happy to come home with the win."

O'Neal, in the Clint Bowyer Racing, Barry Wright Chassis was happy with his finish.

"We haven't been that good this week, but the crew worked hard on this car, Lance, Barry, Jeremy, and Tony did a great job. Billy was just better than all of us tonight," said Moyer.

Davenport, who won the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event last Saturday night at Golden Isles Speedway in Georgia, had his best East Bay finish of the week with a third place.

"We kind of got shuffled back on that one restart, but I was able to get the car to work up top better. I ran down Jimmy and Don. I thought I could get Don on the last lap, but we couldn't quite make the pass. The track was real racy tonight," said Davenport.

In preliminary action, Tim Dohm set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 35 entrants, with a lap of 15.103 seconds. Scott Bloomquist set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 15.368 seconds.

Tim Dohm, Moyer, Owens and Earl Pearson Jr. won their respective heat races. Stormy Scott and Dan Stone won their respective B-Mains.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Don O'Neal, Jonathan Davenport, Jimmy Owens, Jared Landers, Mike Benedum, Tim Dohm, Devin Moran, Steve Francis, Eddie Carrier Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Stormy Scott, Billy Moyer Jr., Dan Stone, Dennis Erb Jr., Bobby Pierce, Chris Brown, Jason Papich, Gregg Satterlee, Scott Bloomquist, Chad Hollenbeck, Ricky Weiss, Terry English, Davey Johnson, Austin Rettig.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/thrice-is-nice-for-billy-moyer/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Henderson Pays Tribute At Golden Isles​*
Matt Henderson drove the No. H2 "Tough As Nails" Duane Hommel Tribute car, the Mighty Muffler and Brakes Rocket to a clean sweep Saturday night with his first career NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series win during night one of East Coast Battle Royal at Golden Isles Speedway.

Henderson started off the evening by setting fast time among the 30 entrants with a lap around the 4/10-mile clay oval in 16.701 seconds to earn the pole position for the main event. Henderson then took the lead at the start of the race and never looked back, leading all 50 laps of the race.

"This win is so special because we put Duane Hommel's H2 back in victory lane," Henderson said. "Duane was always an idol of mine, and one day he told me that he started racing with number 17 like I did, but he really started going places when he switched to the H2. He told me maybe I should start running the H2 and see if it would be as good to us as it was for him."

Hommel was just coming into his own on the National stage of dirt late model racing when it was cut short by a highway accident several years ago that ended his driving career.

"I'll text Duane when we get back to the pits tonight, but I'll wait to call him next week because I know that will get pretty emotional," Henderson said. "I can't wait for our races in East Tennessee this year where Duane can come in person and be a part of this."

Henderson said the victory was also important in getting his team back on track in competing for the 2015 NeSmith Late Model National Championship and the Cruise With The Champions Rookie of the Year Award.

"We got behind in the first two races of the season with electrical issues, but once we got that taken care of, the race car was good for the third race,"

Henderson said. "We knew when we came here we would have to turn it up to kill to get back in the points race. We made some changes this past week, and they worked out well for us. We can't wait to do it again tomorrow night!"

NeSmith Late Model point leader Walker Arthur battled his way through the pack to finish second in the Cecil B. Arthur Beef Farms Special after winning the second ten-lap B-Main Race and starting the Big Show in the 12th starting spot. Walker now has a 68-point lead in the NeSmith Late Model point standings.

William Thomas returned to NeSmith Late Model action after taking off most of last season off with a third-place showing in the Save More Special.

Corey Gordon drove the RGS Products Special to a fourth-place finish in his first ever start with the NeSmith Late Models. Jeremy Faircloth took the fifth spot in the LJR Forestry Warrior.

*The finish:*
Matt Henderson, Walker Arthur, William Thomas, Corey Gordon, Jeremy Faircloth, Ches Chester, Chase Edge, Ryan Crane, Jimmy Schiltz, Joey Coulter, Chesley Dixon, Rodgerick *****, Charlie Flowers, Jamey Smith, Mallory Harvey, Robert Diekemper, Cody Martin, Montana Dudley, Gib Gibbons, Ronnie Johnson, Ryan King, Cale Conley, Mitchell Coble, Jordy Nipper.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/henderson-pays-tribute-at-golden-isles/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoffman Hustles To Modified Score​*
In the first qualifying night for Monday's Gator Championship, Nick Hoffman became the fifth different DIRTcar UMP Modified winner of the week, getting the jump on Kyle Strickler after a caution-filled start to the main event.

Hoffman had been on the podium at Volusia all but one night in the first week of action, but on Saturday night he broke through for a win with a dominating performance, holding off Kyle Strickler and Ty Dillon in the qualifying race to put himself in a prime position for Monday night's $5,000-to-win special event for UMP Modifieds.

"The track was in my favor tonight, starting on the pole," said Hoffman. "I think the plan is take every one of these Gators back to North Carolina between me and Kyle and the Dillon boys.

"I've won here on the bottom and it's been good, and that's just what I did tonight, held it right on the bottom, make sure to hit the moisture, and that's all she wrote. It all comes down to the pill draw. I've won the Gator from seventh before so it can be done from further back, but it's going to be tough with the guys we've been running against, and the Dillons being so tough."

*The finish:*
Nick Hoffman, Kyle Strickler, Ty Dillon, Jason Beaulieu, Josh Rice, Evan Taylor, Garret Stewart, Jake Hawkins, Brandon Green, Josh Harris, Ray Bollinger, Larry Burkins, Paul Miles, Rich Pratt, Gene Nicholas, Jeff Thomas, Ernie Gingerich, Matt Johnson, Bobby Milers, Cory Daugherty, David Baldwin, Jeff Mathews, Dalton Lanich, Jason Intoppa, Michael Stratton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/hoffman-hustles-to-modified-score-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Heckenast Finally Scores Breakthrough Victory​*
Frank Heckenast Jr. refused to be denied again.

The second-year national traveler nearly saw another chance at his breakthrough World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory slip through his fingers Saturday night at Bubba Raceway Park when Shane Clanton snuck by him late in the three-eighths-mile oval's 50-lap race. But instead of settling for another near-miss, Heckenast, 26, of Frankfort, Ill., dug deep and willed himself back to the lead one lap later.

The 2014 WoO LMS Rookie of the Year held off both Clanton and hard-charging Josh Richards through the race's final eight laps to earn $10,550 for his first career WoO LMS victory during the second round of the Bubba Army Winter Nationals.

"When Shane passed me, reality started to set in and I told myself I wasn't letting another one get taken from me," said Heckenast, who joined Steve Casebolt as the second first-time WoO LMS winner this season. "That next lap I just got up on the wheel and settled down and didn't get all flustered. I got beside him and drag-raced him off the corner and got ahead of him. I just did my best to drive a straight race the rest of the way."

Heckenast's Club 29 Race Car crossed the finish line .766 of a second ahead of Clanton's Capital Race Cars house car. Richards was third after catching the top two cars late in the race only for his Rocket Chassis house car to slip over the cushion just after edging ahead of Clanton for second on lap 48.

Defending series champion Darrell Lanigan recovered from an early spin in his Club 29 house car to finish fourth, while the Longhorn Chassis of early leader Chub Frank rounded out the top five in a dramatic race that featured five lead changes and side-by-side racing near the front throughout its entirety.

For Heckenast, the hard-fought victory cements his status as a bonafide WoO LMS contender. After a seventh-place points finish on last year's WoO LMS, Saturday's strong performance now has Heckenast aiming much higher during his sophomore season.

"I feel like we belong here now," said Heckenast, whose No. 99JR machine carries sponsorship from St. Louis U-Pic-A-Part and Storage Squares. "Last year the rookie thing was beating me up pretty bad and I didn't have a whole lot of confidence. But in the second half of the year we were getting better and better and really just started putting everything together.

"I knew we could win a race this year, but I didn't want to have to wait until November to see if we could do it. Now that we've got it out of the way, I feel like we can win even more and have a really good chance at a good points finish this year."

The race was intense from the very beginning for Heckenast, who quickly charged forward from his fifth starting spot to challenge the teammates of Frank and Boom Briggs of Bear Lake, Pa., in a tight three-car battle through the race's early laps. Heckenast first edged into the lead at the completion of lap six, but he couldn't quite clear the veteran Frank, who was looking to end his nearly six-year WoO LMS winless streak.

Frank roared back ahead on lap eight and only narrowly held command with Heckenast and Briggs on his heels before a lap-11 caution slowed the lead battle. Heckenast took advantage of the restart, pulling alongside Frank through turns one and two on lap 12 before finally clearing him for the lead on lap 13.

Heckenast maintained a slight advantage through the race's middle portions while Clanton and Richards made their way forward. Richards took the second spot from Frank on lap 27 with Clanton following into third on the next lap.

After overtaking Richards for second on lap 36, Clanton began to cut away at Heckenast's nearly straightaway advantage.

With Heckenast struggling in traffic, Clanton began to challenge for the lead by lap 40 and pulled ahead with a low-side pass in turns one and two on lap 41.

A slight misstep by Clanton in turns three and four on the same lap allowed Heckenast to pull back alongside. He completed the winning move with a bottom-line pass of his own on lap 42.

Heckenast's bold recovery denied Clanton his second straight WoO LMS victory after he snapped his 66-race winless streak with a dramatic triumph of his own during the tour's Feb. 7 event at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga.

The runner-up performance continues Clanton's return to form following a dismal 2014 campaign that saw the WoO LMS veteran go winless on the tour for the first time since the series was restarted in 2004.

"I thought I was going to (win)," said Clanton, who took over the series points lead and is the only driver to finish among the top five in all three of this season's WoO LMS A-Mains. "I just messed up in three and four and Frankie's car was good enough to take advantage of my misfortune. But overall a good night. We started seventh, and to get to second was pretty good.

"We got our ducks in a row right now. Hopefully we can keep them in a row and get a good points lead here. We're optimistic for a good year."

*The finish:*
Frank Heckenast Jr., Shane Clanton, Josh Richards, Darrell Lanigan, Chub Frank, Brandon Overton, Morgan Bagley, Boom Briggs, Chase Junghans, Jordan Yaggy, Steve Casebolt, Rodney Sanders, Rick Eckert, Austin Kirkpatrick, Eric Wells, Mason Zeigler, Dennis Franklin, Billy Ogle Jr., Tyler Clem, Mark Whitener, Bob Gardner, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Tim McCreadie, Mike Hammerle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...kenast-finally-scores-breakthrough-victory/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Goes For The Gusto At Shady Oaks​*
Becoming the third different winner in three nights, Ryan Gustin showed he still could wheel a USMTS Modified on Saturday at Shady Oaks Speedway.

Gustin got past polesitter and early leader Adam Penn on lap three, then had rookie Austin Arneson on his tail throughout the the 40-lapper.

Gustin's only challenge seemed to be the rear brakes that would glow red on long runs.

As the 24-car USMTS Modified blasted to the green flag, Penn was first into turn one with Gustin on the high side.

Dillard got around Penn for fourth while Thursday's winner, Steve Whiteaker jr. and Jesse Sobbing were swapping eighth. Lap 17 saw Jason Hughes jump the cushion in turn 2 giving positions to Sobbing and Whiteaker.

Gustin ran up on traffic coming to halfway with his brakes getting hot. At halfway it was Gustin, Austin Arneson, Gallardo, Dillard and Philip Houston getting by Penn for fifth.

Gustin still held a good advantage over Arneson as they cleared some slower cars on lap 25. Penn, and the lapped car of Rory Jordan, tangled on lap 28 sending both around on the front stretch.

Gallardo gave up third under yellow going to the hot pits and Gustin was able to cool his brakes. As green waved again Gustin, A. Arneson and Dillard were three wide in turn one, but sorted out quickly.

At the line it was Gustin by a few car lengths.

"It's been a real good weekend," exclaimed Gustin. "We're just trying to learn this new car, on a track we've never been to before. A win, a second and a third, we'll take that any day. Starting up front helps a lot, especially on tonight's track. It kind of got one lane there in (turns) 3-4. I'd much rather have that, than have it get rough about halfway through. We're really happy with it."

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Austin Arneson, Cade Dillard, Jason Hughes, Jesse Sobbing, Philip Houston, Steve Whiteaker jr, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jimmy Ray, Johnny Scott, Zack VanderBeek, Grant Junghans, Adam Penn, Casey Arneson, Eddie Martin, Austin Thiess, Jake Gallardo, Donovan Lodge, Shane Sprinkle, Joe Duvall, Rory Jordan, Lance Town, Cody Bauman, Dereck Ramirez

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/gustin-goes-for-the-gusto-at-shady-oaks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ziehl Starts Strong In ASCS Southwest Action​*
Valentine's Day at the dirt track only gets sweeter with victory, and New Mexico's Rick Ziehl made it very sweet with career victory No. 24 against the ASCS Southwest Region Saturday.

Topping a field of 21 at the Central Arizona Speedway, the reigning series champion's win in the night's second Heat Race was enough put the No. 20z in the redraw. Drawing sixth in the night's 25-lap A-Feature, Ziehl worked to the race lead on Lap 14 with a highline pass on Lorne Wofford in slower traffic for the evening's $1,500 prize.

Wofford would hold onto the runner up spot with Billy Chester third. Ryan Linder from tenth crossed fourth with Casey Buckman completing the top-five.

Bob Ream, Jr., Lance Norick, Wes Wofford, Joshua Williams, and James Mosher made up the top-ten.

The ASCS Southwest Region competes next at the Canyon Speedway Park on Peoria, Ariz. on Saturday, Feb. 28.

*The finish:*
Rick Ziehl, Lorne Wofford, Billy Chester III, Ryan Linder, Casey Buckman, Bob Ream Jr., Lance Norick, Wes Wofford, Joshua Williams, James Mosher, Cody Cambensy, Nick Parker, Kaylene Verville, Darrell Sickles, Jesse Baker, Glen Brace, Kyle Danielson, Bud Rowe, Mike Rux Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ziehl-starts-strong-in-ascs-southwest-action/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Drivers Set Sights On Winter Dirt Games​*
The so-called "silly season" of racing has concluded as a wholesale of driver changes dot the landscape in the AMSOIL/USAC Sprint Car National Sprint Car Championship series for Winter Dirt Games VI at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla. and East Bay Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla.

Among the expected entries that can be found in new rides for the series' opening events in 2014 include 2011 Indiana Sprint Week champion Chris Windom of Canton, Ill. who moves to the No. 2 owned by longtime midget campaigner Hans Lein and crewed by Greg Nelson.

Windom's former ride, the Jeff Walker Racing Maxim/Claxton No. 11, sponsored by Jam-It-In Storage and Hoosier Tire, will be wheeled by Hebron, Ind.'s Chris Gurley for the six-race set in Florida.

Last year's Belleville (Kans.) Nationals preliminary night winner Zach Daum, of Pocahontas, Ill. will look to make his debut in the AMSOIL/USAC Sprint Car National Sprint Car Championship this weekend wheeling the Daum Motorsports No. 5D. 2014 Turkey Night Grand Prix Rookie of the Race Isaac Chapple of Willow Branch, Ind. will test his talents in the seat of the Goacher No. 7G.

Three particular drivers are returning to teams that they have recent experience racing for in USAC competition. Kevin Thomas, Jr. of Cullman, Ala. returns to the seat of the Michael Dutcher Motorsports/Bakken Concrete - Griffin's Propane/Maxim/Fisher No. 17RW.

The combination of Thomas and Dutcher won a season-high seven AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car features in 2013.

Hanford, California's Chad Boespflug, who made three feature starts late last season in the Baldwin Brothers Racing/Fox Paving - Claxton Engines/DRC/Claxton Mopar No. 5, will attack the entire USAC Sprint Car schedule in 2015.

Kyle Cummins of Princeton, Ind. will steer the Bates Commodities/Maxim/Advanced Engines No. 21x fielded by Rick Pollock.

Cummins' most recent ride in the Pollock-owned entry netted him Rookie of the Year honors in "Sprint Car Smackdown III" at Kokomo Speedway in August of last season.

Two-time AMSOIL USAC Sprint Car champion Bryan Clauson from Noblesville, Ind. has entered all six events in this year's Winter Dirt Games VI in the Physical Medicine Consultants - Kercher Engines/DRC/Kercher Chevy No. 41 owned by SST Motorsports.

Avon, Ind.'s Jon Stanbrough, whose 35 career AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car feature wins puts him in a tie with Rich Vogler for ninth place on the series' all-time wins list, has started his own team and has numbered his car 81, the same number that he ran in his first years of sprint car racing in the late 1980s/early 1990s.

The AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car season commences with "Winter Dirt Games VI" beginning with three consecutive nights of racing at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla. on Feb. 19-21 before the series heads to East Bay Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla. for events on Feb. 26-28.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/drivers-set-sights-on-winter-dirt-games/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Scores Volusia Win​*
Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb capped off a stellar 2015 DIRTcar Nationals Sunday night with a World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature win, the team's third of sprint week, and the coveted 'Big Gator.'

Brad Sweet, the 2014 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, gave his team its final feature win of sprint week after battling Paul McMahan.

Sweet started the A-main in fifth and quickly began his ascension through the field. He drove his Ollie's Bargain Outlet car to third following the scrum on the first lap and got past Kerry Madsen by lap five to take over the second spot. One lap later he was battling McMahan for the lead.

As the two rounded turns three and four on lap 7, Sweet took the bottom line and passed McMahan for the lead. The move was short-lived though.

"I was a little mad at myself because I passed him and then I let him pass me back," Sweet said. "So I thought I gave it away because then I showed him the bottom and he was able to kind of get going."

McMahan retook the lead with his CJB Motorsports car and began working his way through lapped traffic.

Farther back, Sweet's KKR teammate Daryn Pittman was in pursuit of Madsen and the third position. Pittman caught the No. 29 car on lap 10 and began the battle for the spot. Pittman caught Madsen off of turn four and the two were side-by-side as they crossed the start/finish line. The battle continued into the first turn with Pittman taking over the third spot in his Great Clips car. After another lap of back-and-forth where Madsen attempted to use a lapped car as a pick, Pittman held him off and secured the position.

McMahan attempted to extend his lead through the middle third of the race but Sweet began bearing down on him. Using the bottom line in three and four, Sweet took over the lead from McMahan on lap 22.

"It got tight there toward the end and allowed Brad to get by," McMahan said.

Eight laps later, Sweet added another piece of hardware to KKR's collection from the week.

"It's just one little mistake - the grease kept coming back in three and four and then it would go away for a few laps and then come back," Sweet said. "So it was just searching down there to try to figure it out but my guys gave me a great car. We were knocking on the door all weekend so it's nice to end it on a high note. Really nice to come out and start the season this strong for KKR as a whole and especially our team."

Daryn Pittman, who came home third in the night's feature, was crowned the 2015 DIRTcar Nationals Sprint Week champion. Pittman bested his nearest competitor Kerry Madsen by 14 points after five nights of racing that saw him take home two feature wins - the first in Thursday night's UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions event and the second in the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season opener on Friday night.

It was Pittman's second DCN championship win.

"That's a tough trophy to win and this is a tough track to come and start your season out on," Pittman said. "It was a great week all the way around. We just put ourselves in position every night to get a good finish."

Sweet echoed Pittman in assessing the positive impact of the week on the team's confidence and performance moving forward.

"We started strong last year and I understand how grueling the season is going to be," Sweet said. "I think we're more prepared than we've ever been and really looking forward to trying to battle Daryn and Donny and few of those other guys for the championship this year."

A disappointed McMahan, who closed out his DIRTcar Nationals run with a second place finish in the night's feature, said his team had finally gotten his car where it needed to be but the finish was not what he had hoped for.

"Definitely not where I want to be," McMahan said. "I wanted to be in victory lane tonight. Everybody here at CJB Motorsports busts their butt to give me a great racecar and I let them down tonight. It's a positive way to end the weekend the way we started all week and as bad as we were to come back and be up here in the top two is a good day."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action on March 4 and 5 at the Dirt Track at Las Vegas. The event begins a West Coast swing for the series that lasts through mid-April. Tickets for both nights at Las Vegas and events in Arizona and California are available by visiting http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets, or by calling 1-877-395-8606.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...es/2015/02/Brad-Sweet-Scores-Volusia-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another Modified Score For Austin Dillon​*
Austin Dillon, who spent the day qualifying for the Daytona 500, charged from ninth to victory to win the final DIRTcar UMP modified qualifying race for Monday's Gator Championship event.

Ken Schrader set the early pace but Dillon was pushing hard from his ninth starting position. He eventually swept past Schrader to grab the lead and pull away to the checkered flag, giving him his second Gator trophy of the week and a prime spot for Monday's Gator Championship showcase for UMP modifieds.

"I just made a pool, so hopefully it will swim in it later," said Dillon. "That was fun. I want to thank my Team Dillon Racing guys. I got wrecked in that heat race and I wasn't happy about it, as you can tell by the way I was driving. 
Trying to get up through there, when you get inverted to fourth it's hard in eight laps to get back to the lead. I'm just proud of these guys. It's been a fun weekend already. Had a good qualifying day over there at Daytona. Hit the wall in the Unlimited, so hopefully the rest of the week can keep going like this."

*The finish:*
Austin Dillon, Ken Schrader, Billy Workman Jr., Kyle Bronson, Devin Gilpin, Kenny Wallace, Matt Crafton, Tyler Nicely, Dale Mathison, Cody Erickson, Kent Robinson, Justin Allgaier, Jackie Boggs, Dave Jamison, Scott Mooers, Will Krup, Todd Sherman, Max McLaughlin, Mike Smith, Bobby Rose, Dugan Thye, Joel Ortberg, Andy Galgoci, Hunter Gustafson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/category/dirt-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Claims 50th Outlaw LM Triumph​*
Josh Richards' long wait for his 50th career World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory is finally over.

More than 15 months after wrapping up his third WoO LMS championship with his 49th series victory in the tour's 2013 season finale, Richards topped a back-and-forth battle with Tim McCreadie midway through Sunday's Bubba Army Winter Nationals finale and pulled away from Shane Clanton during the race's closing laps to claim a $10,175 triumph at Bubba Raceway Park.

The 26-year-old Richards reached the 50-win milestone with his first WoO LMS victory since sitting out all but two series events in 2014 due to nerve issues in his hands. The momentous accomplishment was extra sweet for a driver who just a few months ago was faced with the potential of never racing again.

"This feels awesome," said Richards, who drove his Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car to his third-career WoO LMS victory at Bubba Raceway Park. 
"There was a time that I thought I was going to end my career on 49 wins when I didn't think I was ever gonna get to race again. To get to 50 really means a lot. I'm happy just to be back racing, but it really feels good to be back and winning races."

Clanton chased Richards through the race's final 10 laps before settling for his second consecutive runner-up finish. McCreadie dropped to third at the checkereds after leading laps 27-34. Steve Casebolt continued his solid start to the season with a fourth-place finish while Morgan Bagley charged from his 13th starting spot to finish fifth in a race slowed by four cautions.

The victory didn't come easy for Richards. He moved from third to second on the race's initial start and quickly began pressuring second-starting Darrell Lanigan for the lead. Richards made an inside run on Lanigan down the back straightaway on lap two and overtook his fellow three-time WoO LMS champion through turns three and four.

But the quick charge came at a price: while passing Lanigan, Richards made contact with one of the tires lining the inside of the race track, bending the nose of his blue No. 1 machine in a way that hampered his steering for the remaining 48 laps.

"It was a handful out there," Richards said. "I never knew what it was gonna do getting into the corner, so I had to make sure I kept the car turned on the right-rear the whole race. It was a handful, but it was fun."

McCreadie added to Richards' problems when he began to make his bid for the lead just before the race's halfway point.

Using a line different from Richards' high-side attack, McCreadie first looked under Richards on lap 25 and pulled even with the leader on the next circuit. McCreadie and Richards ran side-by-side down the back straightaway on lap 27 and made slight contact as they dove into turn three still nearly even.

McCreadie pulled ahead exiting the corner, but he never could drive away.

Lapped traffic became an issue just a few laps later, and Richards took advantage. As McCreadie attempted to use the top groove to overtake a slower machine on lap 35, Richards remained in the bottom line and raced back out front.

Richards never looked back, crossing the finish line with a lead of 1.030 seconds in earning his third overall victory of the season.

"When you're leading, you don't really know where you need to be," said Richards, whose previous 2015 victories came in non-series races at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga., on Feb. 6 and at Eastbay Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla., on Feb. 11. "I felt OK up top, but I knew I was pushing a lot off of two.

"I knew someone had to be coming on the bottom, but you don't want to change your line and give up the lead that way. Once he passed me, I slowed down around the bottom and we were a lot better."

Clanton drove his Weldbank Energy-sponsored Capital Race Car by McCreadie for second on lap 41 and set about cutting into Richards' lead. But he began to lose ground after a few laps and settled into the runner-up spot.

The 39-year-old veteran finished second for the second straight night, adding to his lead atop the WoO LMS points standings. With four top-five finishes in four events this season, Clanton heads to Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla., for the DIRTcar Nationals with a 16-point lead in the championship chase.
"We were just a little bit tight there and Josh was a little bit better through three and four than I was," Clanton said. "Overall a good night and we've got something to work with at Volusia."

McCreadie's third-place effort turned around a sluggish start to the season for his Sweeteners Plus race team.

"We just got too tight the last 15 laps or so," said McCreadie, who rebounded from a 23rd-place finish in Saturday's WoO LMS A-Main with his first top-five finish of the season. "That happens, but where we were to where we are is a big difference, so we're excited to go to Volusia."

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Shane Clanton, Tim McCreadie, Steve Casebolt, Morgan Bagley, Billy Ogle Jr., Chub Frank, Brandon Sheppard, Frank Heckenast Jr., Don O'Neal, Dennis Franklin, Eric Wells, Darrell Lanigan, Rick Eckert, Chase Junghans, Mark Whitener, Jordan Yaggy, Boom Briggs, Steve Francis, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Brandon Overton, Rodney Sanders, Austin Kirkpatrick, Stormy Scott.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/richards-claims-50th-outlaw-lm-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprints On Dirt Unveil Schedule​*
The Michigan-based Engine Pro Sprints On Dirt Presented by ARP released their 2015 schedule on Monday.

The series, including several co-sanctioned events with the NRA Sprint Invaders, will visit ten tracks spanned across Michigan, Ohio, Indiana and Ontario, Canada for a total of twenty-three total events.

"For my first season as Series Director for SOD, I wanted to make sure everything was on point with the schedule prior to releasing it," noted Jamie Osborn. "There have been some changes with several of our tracks for 2015 and we are very excited to be a part of those changes."

Featuring an April 25 season opener at Crystal Motor Speedway in beautiful Crystal, Mich., the 360 cubic inch sprinters will return twice more through the season, including for the Mike Olrich Memorial on July 18. Michigan favorites, I-96 Speedway, Hartford Motor Speedway, Tri-City Motor Speedway and Butler Speedway are all on the schedule for 2015 as well for multiple dates.

"We have possibly two to four more dates in the works, but we are very happy with the schedule that came together for this season," said Osborn. "We are also working on an internship program with a university here in Michigan that will provide teams and tracks with additional personnel to assist with promotions, technical duties as well as social media goals."

Five-time series champion Dustin Daggett is returning, along with the majority of the top 10 2014 drivers, including Ryan Ruhl, Kyle Pitts, Brad Lamberson and Gregg Dalman.

*2015 Engine Pro Sprints On Dirt Schedule*

April 25 - Crystal Motor Speedway - Crystal, Mich.
May 1 - I-96 Speedway - Lake Odessa, Mich.
May 2 - Hartford Motor Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
May 16 - Plymouth Motor Speedway - Plymouth, Ind.
May 22 - Limaland Motorsports Park - Lima, Ohio *
May 23 - Waynesfield Raceway Park - Waynesfield, Ohio *
May 24 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio *
May 29 - Hartford Motor Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
June 5 - Tri-City Motor Speedway - Auburn, Mich.
June 6 - Montpelier Motor Speedway - Montpelier, Ind. *
June 13 - Butler Speedway, Butler - Mich.
June 26 - Hartford Motor Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
July 17 - Tri-City Motor Speedway - Auburn, Mich.
July 18 - Crystal Motor Speedway - Crystal, Mich.
July 24 - Hartford Motor Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
July 25 - Butler Speedway - Butler, Mich.
July 31 - I-96 Speedway - Lake Odessa, Mich.
Aug. 1 - Montpelier Motor Speedway - Montpelier, Ind.*
Aug. 15 - Plymouth Motor Speedway - Plymouth, Ind.
Aug. 29 - Crystal Motor Speedway - Crystal, Mich.
Sept. 4 - Hartford Motor Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
Sept. 18-19 - Ohsweken Speedway - Ohsweken, Ontario
*Co-Sanctioned with the NRA Sprint Invaders
**Canadian Sprint Car Nationals​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/sprints-on-dirt-unveil-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dillons Go One-Two In Gator Finale​*
Austin Dillon held off his brother, Ty, on Monday night at Volusia Speedway Park to win the DIRTcar Nationals Gator Championship for UMP modifieds.

Dillon started ninth but charged forward quickly as three-time national champion Devin Gilpin and Saturday night winner Nick Hoffman showed the way.

Dillon powered to the front with Hoffman giving chase. Ty Dillon eventually swept to second ahead of Hoffman and set his sights on his brother.

A late caution flag set up a furious rush to the checkered flag with two laps to go. Dillon put his car on the bottom to keep his brother behind him and drive off with the victory in the 12-day event's biggest night of racing for UMP modifieds.

"It was on a rail, it was really fast," said Dillon. "I guess Ty got to me in lap traffic, I didn't know he was there. But that was fun. It was a heck of a race. 
It's awesome for Team Dillon Racing to go one-two and like I said I've been coming down here for quite a few years now and to finally win a big Gator (trophy) feels awesome. I think that will help out for the points so maybe I will take home two. Ty's been taking the Big Gators home, he'll be fine until next year. That was awesome. This is a special place. Coming from ninth, man I have my head on straight. When the opportunities were there I took them. The bottom just kept coming to me. I like it down there."

*The finish:*
Austin Dillon, Ty Dillon, Nick Hoffman, Devin Gilpin, Kenny Wallace, Kyle Bronson, Jake Hawkins, Ken Schrader, Billy Workman Jr., Kyle Strickler, Cody Erickson, Jason Beaulieu, Brandon Green, Justin Allgaier, Paul Miles, Will Krup, Evan Taylor, Jackie Boggs, Ray Bollinger, Larry Burkins, Cory Daugherty, Garret Stewart, Matt Crafton, Josh Rice, Tony Anderson, Tyler Nicely, Dale Mathison, Josh Harris, Todd Sherman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/dillons-go-one-two-in-gator-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Holds Off Lanigan In UMP LMs​*
Make room in your trophy case, Shane Clanton.

The Zebulon, Ga., racer added another piece of prestigious hardware to his collection Monday night, earning his first Gator trophy with a victory during the opening night of the late model portion of Volusia Speedway Park's 44th annual DIRTcar Nationals.

"This feels real good," the 39-year-old Clanton said. "One of those things has eluded me for a long time. We've run good down here, just haven't had Lady Luck on our side. Right now everything's clicking."

Continuing his terrific start to the season, the fifth-starting Clanton overtook Darrell Lanigan with four laps remaining in Monday's 30-lap feature on his way to claiming his second victory of the season.

Lanigan settled for second, 1.803 seconds behind Clanton. Crossing the finish line just before his engine expired, Tim McCreadie finished third to give World of Outlaws Late Model Series regulars a top-three sweep. Rodney Sanders was fourth with Casey Roberts rounding out the top five in a race slowed by two cautions.

After struggling through one of the worst years of his career in 2014, Clanton has been on fire to start the new season. He's finished no worse than seventh in the seven races he's entered.

"Marshall Green and Capital Race Cars and my father-in-law (and car owner) Ron Davies give me everything I need to come out here and do this deal," said Clanton. "My crew chief Brock (Wise) has come back this year and made a world of difference. We're gelling good and everything's going good right now."

Mastering Volusia's high-speed surface, Clanton quickly advanced to second from his fifth-starting spot but waited until the race's closing laps to attempt a move on Lanigan. After erasing Lanigan's nearly straightaway lead, Clanton edged ahead on the back straightway on lap 23, only to give the spot back when a slower machine blocked his low lane in turns three and four.

The race's final caution one lap later gave the leaders clear track for the final run to the finish, allowing Clanton to display his superiority. He pulled even with Lanigan on lap 25 and completed the low-side pass exiting turn two on lap 26.

"I got by him there (on lap 23), but the (slower car of Mason Zeigler) was in the bottom and blocked my line," Clanton said. "I knew I had a good race car early in the race and was just biding my time and just saving my tires as long as I could. When it was time to go I went."

Lanigan, the three-time and defending WoO LMS champion who has struggled to match his dominant 2014 performance level so far this season, settled for his sixth top-five finish in 11 races this season but for the second straight night was denied a victory after starting the A-Main from the front row.

"Second sucks, but Shane did a great job," said Lanigan. "We've got a new piece here that's a pretty good hot rod. We'll see what we can get together for tomorrow night and see if we can't win tomorrow night."

*The finish:*
Shane Clanton, Darrell Lanigan, Tim McCreadie, Rodney Sanders, Casey Roberts, Scott Bloomquist, Kenny Pettyjohn, Josh Richards, Dennis Erb Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Ricky Weiss, Kent Robinson, Terry English, Billy Ogle Jr., Tyler Bruening, Mason Zeigler, Earl Pearson Jr., Eric Wells, Boom Briggs, Chub Frank, Mike Hammerle, Billy Moyer, Kyle Bronson, Rick Eckert.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/clanton-holds-off-lanigan-in-ump-lms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*East Bay Offering USAC Sweep Bonus​*
East Bay Raceway Park has posted a $5,000 cash bonus for any driver who can sweep all three AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series features there Feb. 26-28.

In addition, a driver who wins two of the three would win an extra $500.
The East Bay Triple Crown Challenge highlights the final three rounds of the 2015 Winter Dirt Games VI, which opens this weekend at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla.

It wouldn't be the first Florida USAC Sprint sweep should someone accomplish it. In 2010 Damion Gardner won both races held at East Bay. The next year he won two of three at Ocala and in 2012 he won another race at Ocala. In 2013 Tracy Hines won two of three at Ocala.

Last year Brady Bacon and Bryan Clauson were the winners of the two races contested at Ocala.

Clauson will pilot a new ride this season for car owners SST Motorsports and thinks the triple is a possibility.

"It's an exciting program, but it'll be tough to sweep all three. I'm going with a new car so we are a bit of an unknown and East Bay can be a tough track to stay on top of because it changes during the night. I finished second and seventh in 2010 when Gardner won both and ran one other time at East Bay in 2006. I always look forward to Florida this time of year," said Clauson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/east-bay-offering-usac-sweep-bonus/


----------



## Ckg2011

*18 Events For Badger Micro Series​*
Officials of the Badger Midget Auto Racing ***'n (BMARA), have released an 18-race schedule for the Badger 600 Micro Series season.

Last the week the group announced an eleven race schedule for the Mid-State Equipment/Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie Badger Midget Series.

Half of the events will be held in conjunction with the Badger Midgets, including all nine events at Angell Park Speedway. The season will open and close at Beaver Dam (Wis.) Raceway on May 9 and Sept.19.

Three Saturday events on June 6, July 11, and Aug. 15., are scheduled at Wilmot (Wis.) Raceway. Sycamore Speedway in Maple Creek, Ill., will again host four events with the track's regular Saturday night racing divisions on May 16, June 20, July 25, Aug. 22.

*2015 Badger 600 Micro Series Schedule​*
May 9 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.
May 16 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Creek, Ill.
May 23-24 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
May 31 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 6 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
June 20 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Creek, Ill.
June 21 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 5 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 11 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
July 19 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 25 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Creek, Ill.
Aug. 9 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 15 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
Aug. 22 - Sycamore Speedway - Maple Creek, Ill.
Aug. 23 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 30 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Sep. 19 - Beaver Dam Raceway - Beaver Dam, Wis.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/18-events-for-badger-micro-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*14 Events For USAC's Midwest HPD Midgets​*
The USAC HPD Midwest Midget Thunder Series has announced plans for the upcoming race season.

The series is planning a schedule of dirt and asphalt races in 2015, with a goal of expanding on the previous focus as a developmental series to involve grass roots racers seeking a cost effective formula for midget racing.

The Midwest Midget Thunder Series will be open to competitors with HPD legal Honda and Focus engines, and will move towards a 'one car' concept based on the traditional dirt midget chassis.

The series is committed to stringent enforcement of rules for 2015, and will work closely with competitors to seal and inspect cars in order to meet the objective of low cost, competitive midget racing.

In order to provide full fields to promoters and competitors, The Midwest Midget Thunder Series has elected to partner with area mini sprint/lightning sprint associations to co-sanction the dirt series races for the 2015 season.

Montpelier Speedway's midget series, the recent DuQuoin Indoor race, and associations such as BAM (Budget American Midget Series) have demonstrated that the HPD legal cars and mini sprints have very comparable performance on dirt tracks.

There are three strong mini sprint associations in the Midwest, (American Mini Sprint ***'n, Midwest Mini Sprint ***'n and Southern Ohio Lightning Sprints) which primarily run winged races.

Mini sprint participants will be required to meet the rules and membership requirements of the co-sanctioning mini sprint association, and will not be required to obtain a USAC membership. Each association will track points for its own members for any applicable point championships.

These partnerships will benefit mini sprint racers by providing non-winged race opportunities at premier speedways in the Midwest, including Waynesfield Raceway Park, Limaland Motorsports Park, Atomic Speedway, Jackson Speedway, and Plymouth Speedway, and benefits current and potential USAC members by giving them assurance that they can own a HPD legal car and have ample opportunities to race in the Midwest throughout the season.

Negotiations are ongoing to finalize purse structures and points' funds, however several tracks including Waynesfield, Limaland and Atomic have committed to a $500 to win, $100 to start payout.

The series is also committed to a long term strategy to bring asphalt midget racing back to the Midwest. Columbus Motor Speedway, the Indianapolis Speedrome, Kalamazoo Speedway, Shady Bowl Speedway, and Toledo Speedway have demonstrated their support in the future of asphalt midget racing by committing to dates at their facilities for the 2015 season.

In order to provide the best possible field to these promoters, the Midwest Midget Thunder Series will utilize USAC HPD national rules for these events in 2015, and will work with the North Carolina based Eastern HPD series for a 'home and away' series for races at Speedrome, Columbus and Hickory Motor Speedway.

*2015 USAC HPD Midwest Midget Thunder Series Schedule​*
April 25 - Columbus Motor Speedway - Columbus, Ohio
May 1 - Toledo Speedway - Toledo, Ohio
May 2 - Shady Bowl Speedway - DeGraff, Ohio
May 23 - Indianapolis Speedrome - Indianapolis, Ind. (Co-sanctioned with USAC HPD East Series)
June 6 - Waynesfield Raceway Park - Waynesfield, Ohio (Co-sanctioned with American Mini Sprint ***'n)
July 24 - Limaland Motorsports Park - Lima, Ohio (Co-sanctioned with American Mini Sprint ***'n)
July 25 - Waynesfield Raceway Park - Waynesfield, Ohio (Co-sanctioned with American Mini Sprint ***'n)
Aug. 8 - Plymouth Speedway - Plymouth, Ind. (Co-sanctioned with Midwest Mini Sprint ***'n)
Aug. 22 - Kalamazoo Speedway - Kalamazoo, Mich.
Aug. 28 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Ohio (C0-sanctioned with Southern Ohio Lightning Sprint ***'n)
Aug. 29 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio (Co-sanctioned with Southern Ohio Lightning Mini Sprint ***'n)
Sept. 5 - Shady Bowl Speedway - DeGraff, Ohio
Sept. 18 - Columbus Motor Speedway - Columbus, Ohio
Nov 21 - Hickory Motor Speedway - Hickory, N.C. (Co-sanctioned with USAC HPD East Series)​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/14-events-for-usacs-midwest-hpd-midgets/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Pushes Back Sprint Car Opener​*
USAC has made the decision to move back the opening round of the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series by one day.

Winter Dirt Games VI is moving back one day as a result of the cold temperatures and rain moving into Florida over the next two days.

This week's AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series events at Bubba Raceway Park now opens with an open practice Thursday night, followed by racing Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Times remain the same for Friday and Saturday, while warmups on Sunday night will begin at 6 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-pushes-back-sprint-car-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stars Align For DIRTcar Nationals In Volusia​*
The Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series' drivers await the start of the 2015 season on Wednesday night at Volusia Speedway Park's DIRTcar Nationals.

Brett Hearn, an eight-time series champion sporting a new Teo Pro Car experimental design, is an 18-time winner at the high-speed half-mile dirt oval in Central Florida. He'll be looking to add to that total after going winless at the track in 2014. Hearn's last victory at the "World's Fastest Half-Mile" came on Feb. 23, 2013. Hearn's career win total currently sits at 855.

Three-time Super DIRTcar Series champion Matt Sheppard returns to the Sunshine State beginning his second season with Heinke-Baldwin Racing.

Sheppard stunned everyone with the decision to switch teams before last season, but the Waterloo, N.Y., driver made it pay off with a victory in the 2014 finale at the DIRTcar Nationals.

Sheppard is joined by his teammate at HBR, Jimmy Phelps, who is searching for his first victory at Volusia.

Danny Johnson is looking to keep his hot streak going. The native of Rochester, N.Y., enters the DIRTcar Nationals after winning the final race of the 2014 season at the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals in Concord, N.C.

Stewart Friesen, the 2014 NAPA Super DIRT Week winner, comes into Volusia as one of the favorites. Friesen captured round two for the Modifieds in 2014 at Volusia and was strong enough all week to earn the "Big Gator" as the DIRTcar Nationals Big-Block champion. He's again piloting the Tom and Roxanne Cullen-owned Teo that propelled him to a championship at Utica-Rome Speedway in 2014.

New Jersey will be represented by veteran Modified drivers Billy Pauch and Jimmy Horton. Pauch, who has won at Volusia in both a Modified and a Sprint Car, will look to earn his first win at the track since 2008. He holds six career wins at the speedway. Horton, coming off a Bridgeport Speedway title, is also a six-time winnerm with his last feature victory coming in a 50-lap feature in 2008. These two are joined by Neal Williams.

Larry Wight is the sole representative of the LJL Racing team at Volusia. Wight will be joined by fellow Teo Pro Car young guns Tyler Dippel and Anthony Perrego.

Tim Fuller is making his return to Big-Block Modified world after dabbling in dirt Late Model competition over the past several seasons. Fuller has teamed up with Central New York driver Dave Rauscher. Fuller, of Watertown, N.Y., will debut a No. 19 Bicknell on Wednesday night at Volusia.

Erick Rudolph and Mike Payne joined forces during the 2014 season and look to come out strong in 2015. Rudolph earned his first Super DIRTcar Series win at the end of last season in Quebec.

As always the Quebec, Canada, contingent is strong with Mario Clair, Yan Bussiere and J.F. Corriveau, a restaurateur from Montreal. Other Canadians in the field are expected to include 2013 Lernerville Speedway track champion Mat Williamson from St. Catherines, Ontario, and Picton, Ontario, driver Tim Kerr.

Others expected to be in attendance include former Eastern States 200 winner Jeff Heotzler, former Volusia winner Rick Laubach, Delaware native Jamie Mills, Western New York drivers Randy and Roger Chrysler, Fort Plain, N.Y., driver Jeremy Wilder and Australian champion Peter Britten.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...stars-align-for-dirtcar-nationals-in-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Drivers For Clipsal 500 SST Event Confirmed​*
Clipsal 500 Adelaide organizers have announced the full driver line-up for the Toyo Tires Stadium Super Trucks Presented by Traxxas race.

Series founder and two-time series champion Robby Gordon will be the star attraction when these 600 horsepower V8 trucks line up on the starting grid for next week's Clipsal 500 in Adelaide.

The Toyo Tires Stadium Super Trucks race will see high profile local and international drivers racing side by side in 10 high powered off-road trucks.

The trucks approach speeds of up to 140 mph and ramps can launch the trucks 20 feet into the air and 150 feet down the track.

The starting line-up for the debut of the SST Series in Australia includes five drivers who have competed in the Stadium Super Truck Series previously; Venezuelan IndyCar driver E.J. Viso , rising star Keegan Kincaid, Charles Dorrance, Bill Hynes and 17-year-old Sheldon Creed.

The Australian contingent eager to impress in their first outing behind the wheel of a Stadium Super Truck consists of; off-road motorcycle racer Toby Price, off-road racing legend Brad Gallard, former V8 Supercars driver and 24-hour Bathurst winner Nathan Pretty and Australia's most prolific stunt rider Matt Mingay.

Although accustomed to off-road racing on two wheels, Toby Price will be on a high heading into the Clipsal 500 Adelaide after recently becoming just the second Australian to stand on the winners' podium at the grueling Dakar Rally, clinching third overall after the final stage in Argentina.

The SST's will hit the track at the 2015 V8 Supercars season opener on Thursday, February 26th, with specially designed jumps added to the iconic Adelaide street circuit and racing scheduled to run over four days.

"Stadium Super Trucks have become hugely popular at motor racing events in the United States and we're very excited to be hosting the first ever Stadium Super Trucks event outside of North America," said Clipsal 500 CEO Mark Warren.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../drivers-for-clipsal-500-sst-event-confirmed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hearn Gets No. 861 At Volusia​*
For the 19th time in his historic career, Brett Hearn took the checkered flag on Wednesday night at Volusia Speedway Park in the Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series opener during the DIRTcar Nationals.

Hearn swept into the lead late in the 30-lap feature then charged to victory for the 861st time overall in his storied career. Hearn dedicated the victory and the Gator trophy to fellow racer Brian Stevens, who lost his battle with cancer earlier in the day.

"This is a great team to come back from what I thought was a subpar heat race for us to make some great adjustments," said Hearn. "We are racing with a little bit of a deep heart. Fellow racer, somewhat of a relative of mine, Brian Stevens passed away this morning and I told him on the way down here; I Facebooked and I told him that if I got a Gator trophy it would be in his honor and here it is right here."

The non-stop feature got underway with Anthony Perrego and Jamie Mills alongside one another on the front row. Mills got the jump on the youngster as he beat him through turns one and two to secure the early lead. Mills worked the outside lane while Perrego worked around the racing surface trying to close the gap.

Hearn began marching to the front early with his Teo Pro Car from his seventh starting spot. The Sussex, N.J., driver ran the bottom over the course of the first portion of the feature as he tried to close in on a top three that included Mills at the point with Perrego and Billy Pauch in pursuit. He tracked them down quickly and began exchange the third spot with Pauch by the fifth circuit.

Mills continued to set a torrid pace out in front. The Delaware native opened up a half-straightaway lead on Perrego by the time the event reached the tenth circuit. Perrego was unable to stay with Mills as he continued to power his way around the outside.

The complexion of the race changed on lap 14. Mills caught the end of the field forcing him to alter his groove. With Mills rhythm broken, Perrego began to close the gap while Hearn challenged Pauch for third once again. Mills' wasn't nearly as good when he was forced to move around the speedway allowing Perrego, Pauch and Hearn to close up on him.

Perrego blasted around Mills in traffic on the outside of turns three and four in order to take the lead. Once he got the top spot Perrego opened the gap on Mills as he now was forced to not only contend with slower traffic, but also Pauch and Hearn closing in on him. Perrego kept the top spot with 10 laps to go, but it didn't last long.

Hearn took over the third on lap 21 from Pauch and then he grabbed the runner-up spot one lap later. From there he focused his attention on Perrego as he raced through heavy traffic and found some traction around the bottom of the surface that allowed him to rapidly make up the distance on Perrego.

Hearn stuck his nose ahead of Perrego on lap 25 on the bottom in turns three and four. Perrego just beat him to the line to keep the lead, but it didn't last long. Hearn worked the bottom lane in turns three and four while Perrego found himself boxed in behind a slower car in turns one and two. Hearn played the pick and roll perfectly to take over the top position.

"You never know how these races are going to play out," Hearn said. "The track was good from the get go. Why one car gets better as the race goes on and why one car slips away. Sometimes you just don't do. If you could do that all the time you'd never lose. Tonight we had a car that stayed underneath me and got better as the race went on where all the guys seemed like they backed up a little bit. The track was unbelievable good, you could drive anywhere you wanted to. It was a driver's race track. I'm just glad to be here."

Once he got to the point Hearn never looked back. He drove away from Perrego and captured the victory by nearly four seconds over Perrego who had to settle for second. Perrego, also driving a Teo Pro car, was happy to score another top five at Volusia but disappointed with the slower car that impeded his progress late in the race.

"We got going good there at the end," said Perrego. "Last year I felt like we got going good at the beginning and now we got going good late there. The lapped car just killed me. Victor (Coffey) was running down there on the bottom and he was running his line. Darwin (Greene) was running the outside and just killed us. Brett (Hearn) kind of rolled us in the middle and ended up getting by us."

Mills brought his Bicknell across the line in the third spot after leading much of the early portions of the race. He admitted afterwards that the team made the wrong decisions when setting up the car causing him to fade in the races final stages.

"We missed the track a little bit," said Mills. "We thought there would be a little more cushion up there around the top. It went away on us then the left rear gave up on us at the end. We'll take a third rolling with these guys. They are the best in the business. We'll take it, go home and work tonight and try to get better."

Larry Wight started 14th and drove his way up to the fourth position passing Pauch in the final laps to secure the spot. Pauch faded back to complete the top five.

*The finish:*
Brett Hearn, Anthony Perrego, Jamie Mills, Larry Wight, Billy Pauch, Matt Sheppard, Stewart Friesen, Justin Haers, Mat Williamson, Danny Johnson, Erick Rudolph, Tyler Dippel, Rick Laubach, Mario Clair, Neal Williams, Tim Fuller, Peter Britten, Jimmy Horton, Jimmy Phelps, Jeremy Wilder, Steve Bernard, Rich Scagliotta, Vic Coffey, Darwin Greene, Dave Allen, Yan Bussiere.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/hearn-gets-no-861-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Bloomquist Shares His Love​*
Scott Bloomquist rekindled his love affair with Volusia Speedway Park Wednesday night.

The veteran 51-year-old racer from Mooresburg, Tenn., mastered the half-mile oval's tricky clay surface during Wednesday's DIRTcar Nationals A-Main, leading all 40 laps of the caution-free race for a $10,000 DIRTcar late model victory.

"I love this race track," said Bloomquist, who recorded his 10th career DIRTcar Nationals triumph. "It's so demanding and has so much character. There's nothing like it really anywhere. It's definitely one of my top three race tracks I love coming to."

Bloomquist, who has now claimed at least one DIRTcar Nationals victory in every season since 2011, was nearly untouchable in racing to his first win of the season. He took command from the outside pole and never looked back.

Third-starting Dale McDowell briefly closed within striking distance as Bloomquist entered lapped traffic midway through the race, but Bloomquist quickly stretched his advantage once he cleared the slower cars.

"Sometimes a good car drives itself," said Bloomquist, who steered his Durham-powered Sweet-Bloomquist Race Car to the convincing triumph. "But you got to work at this place. I love race tracks that are a challenge."

McDowell settled for the runner-up finish, 1.923 seconds behind Bloomquist. Morgan Bagley was third with reigning WoO LMS champion Darrell Lanigan fourth. Shane Clanton, who won Monday's DIRTcar Nationals opening round feature, was fifth.

Making his first appearance at this year's DIRTcar Nationals, McDowell at times appeared to be able to keep pace with Bloomquist in traffic, but he was never able to mount a serious challenge. The veteran driver, who spent the first week of the DIRTcar Nationals assisting DIRTcar UMP Modified drivers Austin and Ty Dillon, fell just short of claiming his third career DIRTcar Nationals victory.

"It took me a little bit of time there to get going," said McDowell, who hasn't won a DIRTcar Nationals A-Main since winning in back-to-back seasons in 1998-99. "I've been working with modifieds this week and this was our first night out with this thing. We did good. We made some adjustments, but we've got some work to do for tomorrow night.

"We'll work on this thing and see if we can't get it closer to the front - one spot more tomorrow night."

After dropping back to fourth form his pole starting spot, Bagley recovered to take third from Jared Landers on lap 16 on his way to recording his first DIRTcar Nationals podium finish.

"It wasn't a bad night," said Bagley, whose previous best DIRTcar Nationals performance was a sixth-place finish in 2012. "We finally got qualified good and got to start up front. We just got to work on this thing and get her better so maybe we can get up there and get us a trophy."

*The finish:*
Scott Bloomquist, Dale McDowell, Morgan Bagley, Darrell Lanigan, Shane Clanton, Jared Landers, Josh Richards, Jonathan Davenport, Chub Frank, Gregg Satterlee, Dennis Erb Jr., Kent Robinson, Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Eric Wells, Kenny Pettyjohn, Tim McCreadie, Mason Zeigler, Tyler Bruening, Kyle Bronson, Charles LaPlant, Ricky Weiss, Frank Heckenast Jr., Boom Briggs, Terry English, Casey Roberts, Don O'Neal, Rick Eckert.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/scott-bloomquist-shares-his-love/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ten Dates For IMCA's Hawkeye Dirt Tour​*
The Hawkeye Dirt Tour takes its first green flag Tuesday, May 12 at the home track of IMCA Modifieds, Benton County Speedway in Vinton.

In all, 10 dates are on the schedule for the sixth annual series. Each feature pays a minimum of $1,000 to win and will be a Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot-qualifying event.

The champion earns a $600 share of the tour's $3,000 point fund, plus bonus points applicable toward national and regional standings.

I-35 Speedway at Mason City hosts the Memorial Day special on May 25.

Touring IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds will be paired with the Deery Brothers Summer Series on June 9 at Jack*son County Speedway in Maquoketa.

The tour is at Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa on June 11, Lee County Speedway in Donnell*son on June 18 and Hancock County Speedway in Britt on June 30.

The Harris Clash show also brings Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods to Knoxville Raceway on July 16. Buena Vista Raceway at Alta hosts the July 22 event.

Dates Aug. 11 at Cedar County Raceway in Tipton and Sept. 19 at Farley Speedway will also be shared with the Deery Series.

"Tour car counts increased significantly last season. All events last year drew more cars as this series has become a staple for many drivers from across the state," noted IMCA President Brett Root. "Some events are held in conjunction with the Deery Series, others with annual track spe*cials."

"Promoters look forward to hosting Hawkeye Dirt Tour races," he added.

"Drivers like the oppor*tunity to travel and events are well attended by local fans."

IMCA Speedway Motors Weekly Racing National, Belleville Motorsports North Central Region and Allstar Performance State points, and in some instances local track points, will be awarded.

All tour features pay a minimum of $150 to start. Tow money is $75.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/ten-dates-for-imcas-hawkeye-dirt-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Controls Volusia Big Blocks​*
For the third consecutive year, Stewart Friesen captured the second night of Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series action at Volusia Speedway Park's annual DIRTcar Nationals on Thursday night.

Friesen, the defending event champion, swiped the lead from three-time series titlist Matt Sheppard en route to winning the 30-lap feature, marking the sixth time in his career he's won in the Sunshine State.

"We had a great race car," Friesen said.. "We worked a lot of bugs out last night and learned a lot of stuff about the speedway. We were able to find that grip there in the middle and just sneak up on there."

Billy Pauch started on the front row alongside Rick Laubach for the Modified main event. Laubach got the jump at the green putting his No. 7 out in front of the field. He led the first few circuits as Matt Sheppard worked forward from the outside of the second row into the runner-up position. Once there he began stalking Laubach for the lead.

Sheppard worked by Laubach on lap four on the inside of turns three and four to take over the top position. Before another lap could be completed, the caution was displayed for Tim Kerr as he spun in the middle of turn setting up a double-file restart. At the green Sheppard remained the leader while Friesen took his car to the middle lane on the speedway, which allowed him to move from the fourth position into second.

Friesen stalked Sheppard for the next three laps before making his move for the lead. As Sheppard attempted to protect the bottom lane on the speedway, Friesen drove right by him in the middle. Sheppard hung with Friesen for a few laps before he was able to open up the gap on the field.

"After that first start we found it (middle groove) when we fell back to fourth," Friesen said. "We got up in the middle and got up on top and it started rolling. Matt was on the bottom and we were just able to find that rubber in the center and check out."

Friesen showed the way at the halfway point as he caught the tail end of the field. He refused to give up the middle lane as he attempted to put cars down a lap. Sheppard, meanwhile, had his hands full with Danny Johnson as well as Tim Fuller right as the caution came out for Wednesday night's runner-up finisher Anthony Perrego, who stopped at the exit of turn two.

The caution bunched the field and gave everyone another shot at Friesen.

He wasted little time after the green flag to expand his gap on the field as he kept his Tom and Roxanne Cullen-owned ride in the middle of the track. Sheppard ran a similar line, but wasn't good enough to stay with Friesen.

Friesen again checked out on the field. He ran consistently strong lap times allowing him to pull away from Sheppard. They remained in the top two positions as the laps began to wind down. Friesen again fought traffic on lap 23 before the final caution of the race came one lap later as Jimmy Phelps slowed on the speedway. The caution gave Friesen the opportunity to cool down his Hoosier tires.

"When Jimmy (Phelps) stopped there it actually helped me out," Friesen said. "It let my tires cool off a little bit. We were real good for five or six laps at the beginning of a run before it kind of started to go the other way. It started to push the right front out the longer we went. It really helped us out and let our stuff cool down."

The race resumed with Friesen holding off Sheppard over the final six laps to score his first win of the 2015 season. Sheppard, who struggled on Wednesday night, was happy to finish in the runner-up position aboard his Heinke-Baldwin Racing-owned car.

"We are getting a lot better," said Sheppard. "We took off at the drop of the green. The car felt really good, felt really balanced and thought we had a good line there. Stewie (Friesen) went by me around the top so I decided to try it up there. I didn't realize the track had already started to lock down. Guess if we had moved up there a little sooner we would have had a shot."

Johnson fought his way back by Wednesday night winner Brett Hearn and Fuller to earn the final spot on the podium with his Chris Gennarelli-owned No. 27J Bicknell.

"I really appreciate this hot rod, it is really fast," Johnson said. "I think we could have been a hair bit better. We got stuck there behind Laubach on the restart and he was backing up and we couldn't get going. We are really happy to be here. We'll try it again tomorrow night."

Fuller and Hearn rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Stewart Friesen, Matt Sheppard, Danny Johnson, Tim Fuller, Brett Hearn, Peter Britten, Larry Wight, Justin Haers, Mat Williamson, Erick Rudolph, Vic Coffey, Jeremy Wilder, Rick Laubach, Randy Chrysler, Mario Clair, Yan Bussiere, Neal Williams, Tyler Dippel, Jimmy Phelps, Steve Bernard, Tim Kerr, Anthony Perrego, Rich Scagliotta, Tyler Siri, Jamie Mills, Billy Pauch.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/friesen-controls-volusia-big-blocks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*EngineQuest Supports IMCA Stock Cars​*
EngineQuest takes on a new role with IMCA beginning this season as title sponsor for the two Stock Car regions.

The Las Vegas-headquartered cyl*inder head and engine component manufacturer provides a portion of $3,750 point funds to be paid to top 10 drivers in both EQ Cylinder Heads Northern and Southern Regions.

Both regional champions earn $1,500.

"We have seen a humongous surge of IMCA Sunoco Stock Car customers with the 500 cfm carbure*tor option," explained Eric Haugland, national sales director for EngineQuest. "When the opportunity to sponsor these regions came up, we were happy to do it."

"Some of the best racing in IMCA is in the Stock Cars," he added. "There are good drivers coming into this division from other classes and a lot of good local rivalries already in both regions. This will be an exciting season for drivers and fans, and we're glad that we can be part of it."

The Northern Region includes tracks in eastern Colorado, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Minnesota, Ne*braska, North Dakota, Saskatchewan, South Dakota and Wisconsin; the Southern Region is com*prised of tracks in Arizona, California, western Colorado, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Texas.

"We've worked closely with racers and have enjoyed our relationship with IMCA. I think there's a very bright future to this program," Haugland said. "I believe we'll have every bit as strong of car counts in the Stock Car division as we did last year."

"It's been refreshing to work with IMCA Stock Car drivers," Haugland continued. "We've gotten technical advice from Mike Nichols and Brian Blessington for years and worked closely with Su*per Nationals champion Devin Smith."

Drivers are required to display two EngineQuest decals on their race car to be eligible for point fund money.

Point fund shares will be distributed during the national awards banquet in November or mailed from the IMCA home office beginning the following week.
EQ gives a set of cylinder heads to the national Stock Car champion and to the highest finishing drivers powered by Mopar engines in Stock Car, Hobby Stock, Northern SportMod and Southern SportMod national standings.

Drivers in those divisions competing with EQ cylinder heads and winning multiple track champion*ships this season earn $200 in cash.

In it's 10th season as an IMCA marketing partner, EngineQuest expands its contingency pro*gram by awarding sets of cylinder heads to eligible Stock, Hobby and SportMod drivers who re*turn sign-up forms by Aug. 1.

All Stock Car, Hobby Stock and SportMod track champions receive $50 product certificates.

"This new endeavor is truly tailor-made for a company like EQ Cylinder Heads. We have worked closely with Eric and the EQ team for a decade now and really feel proud to market their brand in a way that promotes the high level of excellence in our Stock Car division," said IMCA Marketing Director Kevin Yoder. "EQ is the aftermarket leader when it comes to IMCA racing in a variety of divisions and their partnership exemplifies that."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/enginequest-supports-imca-stock-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramirez Romps At Royal Purple Raceway​*
On Friday night at Royal Purple Raceway, Dereck Ramirez returned to the winner's circle for the second time this season with a wire-to-wire win on the second night of the 6th Annual USMTS Texas Spring Nationals presented by Double H Bands.

Just a few hours south last Friday, the 28-year-old from Woodward, Okla. was the benefactor of Johnny Scott's late-race mechanical woes at the Shady Oaks Speedway, but this time Ramirez never trailed.

"Last night I was kicking myself in the butt, had a good enough car to win the race and it was all my fault," Ramirez said. "I just tried to get a little lower on the racetrack and hit a tractor tire and ruined my night, but tonight we got way away from the tires so it was a good thing. It was kind of an abusive track and it kind of wore me out. Guess I need to get in shape, maybe go work out."

Despite starting on the pole, turning consistent lap times and weaving through lapped traffic without any issues, Ramirez could never get away from Kyle Pleasant and Jason Hughes, and knew that leading the first lap right away was key.

"It was pretty important," Ramirez said. "I knew that if they got their momentum on the top there that I was done so I got a god jump on the start, put her on the top and just never came off my line. I saw Hughes duck underneath me at the end, so thank goodness I came up on some lapped cars and used them as a pick. It was a good car tonight."

Pleasant started on the outside of Ramirez on the front row and followed in his tire tracks for the entire 40-lap distance, all the while having to deal with a pesky Hughes who scoured the bottom of the racing surface trying to find a way around.

Hughes made a final dive to the bottom at the end, but Ramirez held his ground to pass the checkered flag first while Pleasant roared back around the outside and nipped Hughes by a bumper for the runner-up spot.

The win, worth $3,000, was the fourth for Ramirez in his United States Modified Touring Series career, with three of those coming on the 3/8-mile in Baytown, Texas.

Clyde Dunn Jr. followed up his third-place finish the previous night with a fourth on Friday while John O Whittington was close behind to round out the top five.

The rest of the top 10 had to fight for everything they got too.

Rookie contender Jesse Sobbing came from 15 on the starting grid to take sixth, Philip Houston passed four cars to finish seventh, veteran Eddie Martin nabbed eighth after starting 13th, Fito Gallardo went from 18th to ninth and last night's winner, Austin Arneson, used a provisional starting spot and passed 15 cars to claim 10th.

Midway through Friday's feature race, last year's USMTS Rookie of the Year, Cade Dillard, took a scary ride when his throttle stuck and launched his No. 97 machine hard into the turn 3 concrete barrier.

Although the car suffered extensive damage, Dillard was able to climb out and walk away without serious injury.

*The finish:*
Dereck Ramirez, Kyle Pleasant, Jason Hughes, Clyde Dunn Jr., John O Whitti Philip Houston, Eddie Martin, Fito Gallardo, Austin Arneson, Chris Brown, Adam Penn, Jake Gallardo, Garrett Gregory, Zack VanderBeek, Grant Junghans, Daniel Hilsabeck, Timothy Culp, Donovan Lodge, Howard Willis, Josh Beckham, Cade Dillard, Preston Seratt, Johnny Scott, Chris Henigan, Steve Whiteaker Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/ramirez-romps-at-royal-purple-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Laubach Gets Another Gator​*
Rick Laubach earned his first and only Gator trophy from the DIRTcar Nationals two years ago on Friday night.

The Quakertown, Pa., driver held off the stars of the Super DIRTcar Series that evening to claim his one and only Volusia Speedway Park victory. Two years to the day later, Laubach repeated the feat.

"This feels good obviously," he said. "It didn't hurt that we started on the pole on a night like tonight. It's not easy to win down here with them guys all right there. I started second last night and fell back so far I can't even count that high."

Laubach managed to keep 2014 DIRTcar Nationals champion Stewart Friesen in check en route to winning the 30-lap Modified feature Friday night.

He pulled away from Friesen in the final five laps to claim the winner's prize in front of several friends and family members.

"My family is from Florida," said the former New Egypt and Bridgeport Speedway champion. "We come down here to race and they come up from Ft. Lauderdale and we always tease them about gators and stuff. There is one sitting at my mom's house and my son always looks at it during the day when he goes there so now he can put one next to it."

Laubach started on the pole alongside Canadian standout Mat Williamson. At the green he quickly established himself as the race leader as he drove through the middle of turns one and two and then to the top side to take the lead.

Larry Wight and Billy Pauch gave chase as they battled for the runner-up position.

Then on lap two fireworks erupted between Pauch and Wight.

They both dove to the bottom of turns one and two when contact was made that caused Pauch to spin, bringing out a caution.

During the yellow, Pauch showed his displeasure with Wight by driving into him several times. Both drivers were sent to the rear of the field handing the second position to Matt Sheppard.

Action resumed with Laubach restarting from the inside lane and Sheppard next to him on the front row. Laubach outran Sheppard down the frontstretch to maintain the lead as they raced through the first two corners.

Sheppard had his hands full with the ninth starter Friesen. Their battle allowed Laubach to run the cushion and stretch his advantage as Sheppard and Friesen swapped lanes in the race for second.

Laubach pulled away from the pair as the race reached the lap-10 mark. Friesen continued to work over Sheppard for the second spot and ultimately had the pass made on lap 14. Unfortunately a caution for a spin by Erick Rudolph negated the pass putting him back to the third position. The caution was proved pivotal for Laubach as he made adjustments to his Frank Boardwick-owned machine.

Green was displayed again as Laubach darted away from Sheppard and Friesen to lead at the halfway point. As Sheppard and Friesen continued to work one another over, Laubach used it to his advantage to get away from the duo. He continued to set a torrid pace as the race reached lap 20.

"The yellow on lap 13 meant everything," Laubach said. "That yellow really helped me, I made some adjustments and from there it was good for a couple laps which allowed me to stretch it out."

Only 10 laps remained when Laubach again found himself battling in traffic. As he attempted to navigate through the slower cars Friesen got by Sheppard and began to reel him in. Laubach saw the five to go sign as Friesen worked to his back bumper. Laubach upped the tempo, allowing him to open the advantage on Friesen.

At the checkered it was Laubach solidly out in front over Friesen, who did all he could to challenge for the victory in his Tom and Roxanne Cullen-owned car.

The finish was good enough for him to take the points lead for the event going into the final night of competition for the DIRTcar Nationals.

"That is one of the coolest trophies in modified racing," said Friesen about the Gator trophy. "We were fortunate to pick it up last year and it could use a girlfriend so would love to have another one to take home."

Wight drove like a man possessed to work his way back up through the field to get by Sheppard on the final lap to take third. Wight's LJL Racing car was hooked up on the cushion allowing him grab the final spot on the podium.

"We have the best car we've ever had down here," Wight said. "This new Teo car is working really well and I think we got the Penske shocks dialed in. 
Hopefully we'll have a strong car for tomorrow. It's a shame what happened, not sure why we got penalized, we didn't retaliate none, but it is what it is and we came back to get third."

Sheppard struggled late in the race with a tight racecar, relegating him to the fourth position. Williamson drove his Bicknell car to a fifth-place finish after starting on the outside of the front row of the feature.

*The finish:*
Rick Laubach, Stewart Friesen, Larry Wight, Matt Sheppard, Mat Williamson, Jimmy Phelps, Neal Williams, Tim Fuller, Peter Britten, Vic Coffey, Billy Pauch, Mario Clair, Tyler Dippel, Dale Planck, Steve Bernard, Brett Hearn, Yan Bussiere, Erick Rudolph, Justin Haers, Jeff Heotzler, Tyler Siri, Randy Chrysler, Jamie Mills, Jeremy Wilder, Danny Johnson, Darwin Greene.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/laubach-gets-another-gator/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Tracks Down McCarl At East Bay​*
The start of the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real season opened with a bang as Aaron Reutzel stormed to victory on night one of the 14th annual Ronald Laney Memorial at East Bay Raceway Park.

Jumping from the top of this B.C. Funds No. 87, Reutzel paid high honors to the track crew, "What a hell of a race track. Wow, there are no words for that race track. It was just awesome up there bouncing the fence. That was unreal."

Rolling to second on lap five after starting eighth, Reutzel set sights on Mark Smith who grabbed the lead the previous lap from A.J. Maddox. Edging Smith on lap seven, the pair went slide for slide on lap eight until the yellow flag waved for Chad Kemenah.

Reutzel had to play catch up as Smith distanced himself from the No. 87.

Losing ground again following a lap-10 caution flag for Wayne Johnson.

"I don't know what happened. I knew our car was fast enough to win but it got so tight there," Reutzel explained. "I don't know if I had a tire going down or what but it took me at least five laps to get going. McCarl passed me, then I started reeling McCarl back in and we were both able to get around the No. 1, but McCarl was good enough he could run anywhere he wanted, so I knew he was going to be tough to beat but luckily he hit the bottom in lapped traffic and left me the top and that was all she wrote."

It was Reutzel's first East Bay victory and fifth on the ASCS national tour.
McCarl, who started 17th on the third-mile oval, finished second.

"It was a really tricky race track, but that's what we love about East Bay," he said. "It's my favorite track down here in Florida. There are so many different variables going on. It's a chess game out there. You know Mark got out there felling good, then the track changed and we found a spot, then that changed."
Battling with McCarl throughout the closing laps, Smith completed the evening's podium.

"It was a pretty nice race. I just couldn't get my car to turn in the center," commented Smith. "I was really, really, good as long as it would turn but the longer I went, the tighter it got and just couldn't get it the way I wanted but we had a hell of a race there."

Brad Loyet raced from 14th to fourth with Seth Bergman fifth.
Sixty-seven cars were on hand.

*The finish:*
Aaron Reutzel, Terry McCarl, Mark Smith, Brad Loyet, Seth Bergman, Johnny Herrera, Jeff Swindell, Greg Hodnett, Matt Covington, Danny Smith, Lou Kennedy Jr., Sam Hafertepe Jr., Lane Whittington, Greg Wilson, A.J. Maddox, Matt Kurtz, Wayne Johnson, Randy Hannagan, Chad Kemenah, Brad Greer, Terry Gray, Tony Bruce Jr., Danny Martin Jr., Josh Baughman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/reutzel-tracks-down-mccarl-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sides Rules East Bay From The Pole​*
Round two of the 17th annual King of the 360s and 14th Ronald Laney Memorial saw Jason Sides lead flag to flag at East Bay Raceway Park with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real.

Drawing the pole for the 25-lap feature, the 2002 Ronald Laney Memorial winner was pressured on the highline by Mark Smith on the opening lap, but was able to keep the Pennsylvania ace at bay.

"The bottom was the place to be, but Mark had a pretty good start there," Sides said. "I spun the tires, and may have got into him a little bit there, but that was the key to the whole race was getting a good start and not making any mistakes."

Finding traffic by the lap five, Sides found clear racetrack two laps later as Thomas Kennedy spun to a stop in the fourth turn. Pulling away from Smith on the restart, it didn't take long to again find the back of the field.

Pacing around traffic, Sides didn't lose his edge, crossing 5.204 seconds ahead of Mark Smith for his first preliminary night victory during the King of the 360s.
Putting together a pair of podium finishes, Smith is locked into Saturday's $10,000-to-win feature.

"I could have maybe tried a little harder to roll Jason there at the beginning on the outside because I wasn't bad there; but I just had too much to lose tomorrow, so I figured I just drop in and ride it out and hopefully we can get this track better for tomorrow," Smith said.

Improving one spot from Thursday night, Brad Loyet grabbed the final podium step, and in doing so, also put himself directly into Saturday's feature.

"We'll see what happens here," Loyet said. "We just need to go for it tomorrow. Being locked into the show, we'll be in good position."

Jeff Swindell crossed fourth with Thursday night's winner, Aaron Reutzel, racing from 10th to fifth.

*The finish:*
Jason Sides, Mark Smith, Brad Loyet, Jeff Swindell, Aaron Reutzel, Greg Hodnett, Tony Bruce Jr., Wayne Johnson, Terry McCarl, Johnny Herrera, Tim Shaffer, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Kyle Bellm, Danny Lasoski, Danny Holtgraver, Blake Hahn, A.J. Maddox, Seth Bergman, Thomas Kennedy, Chad Kemenah, Danny Smith, Robbie Smith, Shawn Dancer, Matt Kurtz.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/sides-rules-east-bay-from-the-pole/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Ballou In Winter Dirt Games Opener​*
Robert Ballou opened the AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship much the way he ended last season, as he fended off reigning champion Brady Bacon and drove away for the opening night win Friday in Winter Dirt Games VI.

The Rocklin, Calif. driver hit double digits in career wins as he took the Ballou Motorsports - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott to a 2.165-second victory.

"I felt like this place owed me one after losing one with a flat tire a couple years back," Ballou said. "We kept our deal together and Derrick Bye kept working hard to keep this momentum rolling. We're working with the same car that won Oval Nationals to end last year. I knew we were in a tough spot as we hit traffic, and Bacon can get off the bottom so well here. But we battled back and got by him, and that's a great feeling."

Ballou began from the pole and led early over Justin Grant and Jon Stanbrough, as Bacon battled from row three after setting the ProSource "Fast Time Award" to open the night. Bacon tracked down Ballou as he encountered slower cars on lap ten, and Bacon snuck past him to the lead on lap 12.

Ballou countered, though, and swept back past Bacon down the backstretch, holding him off as they came to complete lap 14. A lap later, Kyle Cummins stopped to bring the race's only caution.

Ballou was unmatched after the restart, as Chase Stockon, who had just entered the top-five after falling back early in the race, began to march up on the high side. He caught Bacon and slid past into turn one to take the second spot. In the final laps, Ballou again caught traffic but Stockon could only bite a small chunk out of his margin.

Stockon came home a strong second in the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply No. 32 DRC/Fisher.

"We have changed a lot of things since this time last year, and it felt good to get rolling on the top and go by some really good guys," he said.

"Our program doesn't get much credit when the track goes slick, so it's satisfying to get rolling so well when the track got black. We have seen a lot of different conditions now on this track, and seem to do pretty well with all of them."

Defending champion Bacon came home third in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"This is exactly the type of track we've struggled with the most, so tonight was good to get ourselves closer and be in contention for the win," Bacon said. "I was better than Robert early in the race and got to him, but he was way better than us at the end. I finally moved up high after Chase got by me, and I was better up there, but it was too late to get anything going. We're happy with the progress we've made."

Jon Stanbrough and Grant completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-beats-bacon-in-dirt-games-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Masters The Perth Motorplex​*
Kerry Madsen dominated the 30-lap grand final meeting of ENZED World Series Sprintcars at the Perth Motorplex in Western Australia on Saturday.

A week after racing with the World of Outlaws in Florida, Madsen jetted 'down under' to contest the event in front of his Perth based Keneric Racing team owners.

He was an uncharacteristic twelfth fastest in the time trial, recording a 14.043 second circulation around the banked clay oval, some 0.213 seconds behind the fastest qualifier, Californian Kyle Hirst.

Madsen raced to a pair of fourths in the 10-lap heat races, which saw him qualify for the shootout - a time trial scenario for the top eight point-scorers that determines the first four rows in the A-Main.

Madsen rose to the occasion, recording 13.532 seconds in the Bronze Shootout (fifth to eighth highest pointscorers), 13.530 seconds in the Silver Shootout and 13.724 seconds in the Gold Shootout.

This feat put the American Racing KPC #No . 29 machine on the pole position alongside the newly crowned Australian Sprintcar Champion David Murcott.
Hirst and the WA titleholder Jason Kendrick shared the second row of the grid, with Wisconsin based Australian Brooke Tatnell and Jamie Maiolo coming out of row three.

Murcott held a 70-point advantage over Tatnell coming into the twelfth and final round of the World Series Sprintcars competition.

Madsen went straight into the lead over Murcott with Tatnell wresting third spot off Kendrick on lap seven .

Midway through the event Tatnell closed on Murcott, and after an entertaining battle, took over third place.

Murcott, who just had to finish to claim the WSS crown, was later passed by James McFadden (position 11) and seven times.

Western Australian titleholder Ryan Farrell, who had won the B Main and started from position 15 in the field.

With six laps remaining Kendrick made contact with Murcott along the main straight. The WA champion was out and the race resumed.

However Murcott, who restarted in fifth place, had a steering failure and slammed into the turn one wall.

It was a cruel blow to the Victorian who had looked like claiming his first WSS crown.

Madsen kept up the pace over the final laps to win the race with ease over Farrell, Tatnell, McFadden, Robbie Farr and Cameron Gessner.

It was the ninth World Series Championship achieved by Tatnell over the 28 year history of the competition.

Madsen and Tatnell will stay in Western Australia for the annual Krikke Boys Shootout at the Bunbury Speedway (110 miles south of Perth), this coming weekend before heading back to the USA.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/madsen-masters-the-perth-motorplex/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Williams Shocks Volusia Modified Foes​*
Neal Williams shocked a capacity DIRTcar Nationals crowd on Saturday night by pulling off the upset win in the 50-lap Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modified finale at Volusia Speedway Park.

It was the biggest win of the Pittsgrove, N.J., driver's career as he pocketed the $5,000 check and picked up his first Gator trophy.

"This is just unreal," Williams said. "To get my first Super DIRTcar series win down here against these boys is unbelievable."

Larry Wight had to go to a backup car prior to the feature, but he survived to finish in the seventh spot outlasting both Matt Sheppard and Stewart Friesen to win his first ever DIRTcar Nationals Big-Block Modified week championship and the coveted Big Gator.

"We had to bring the backup car out because we had some motor trouble in the heat race," Wight said. "We didn't want to risk hurting it any worse. We started in the back again and had a great car. Maybe if we started in the top 20 we could have won it. Neal (Williams) had a great car, I could see it. He was able to hold his own."

Sheppard and Friesen redrew the front row for the final night of the Nationals.

Sheppard jumped out in front at the green and led the first circuit.

Before a second lap could be completed, the red flag was shown as Tyler Dippel and Rick Laubach got together coming down the frontstretch.

Over the next four laps a series of cautions slowed the pace of the feature.

All the while, Sheppard was able to control the action at the front. Friesen was forced pit-side under one of the cautions periods after packing the right-rear wheel full of mud. After a few more green flag laps were run, Erick Rudolph slowed in turn four bringing out yet another yellow on lap nine.

When the race got back up to speed, Sheppard made it through turns one and two before he was forced to shut the car down in turn three with mechanical issues. Sheppard's bad luck and the subsequent caution handed the lead over to sixth-place starter Billy Pauch. Pauch remained in front when the green flag got the race going once more.

When Pauch got back on the gas he was forced to deal with the challenges of fellow Garden State driver Williams. Williams, who started 10th, applied heavy pressure to Pauch over the next five laps. Williams nosed in front several times but each time Pauch was able to drive back by to remain out in front. At the halfway it was Pauch and Williams battling for the lead.

The traffic got thicker and thicker for Pauch which allowed Williams to stay with the veteran driver. Williams kept looking and waiting for his opportunity to get by Pauch and it came on lap 36. Williams worked by Pauch on the bottom of the second turn, taking the lead. He remained the leader as they reached the line. Yan Bussiere brought out the caution before another lap could be scored.

"Everyone talks about being in second when you reach lapped traffic and I just put that in my brain and it paid off," Williams said. "He (Pauch) made a couple mistakes and we were able to capitalize."

The field lined up nose to tail for the restart giving Williams a clear track in front of him. He moved out on Pauch as he had his hands full with Danny Johnson. One more lap clicked off before the final caution of the race was shown for Friesen who found himself nosed into the outside wall off of turn two after an unsuccessful attempt at a slide-job to get by Wight.

Williams was perfect on the ensuing restart and pulled away from Pauch and Johnson on the outside as they renewed their battle for second.

Johnson worked low while Pauch worked high. Johnson dispatched of Pauch after two laps and set his eyes on Williams who already had amassed a half-straightaway lead.

"Once I got out in front I knew I had to just stay smooth and consistent," Williams said. "I didn't have any wheel spin, the car was on rails and I was able to pull away."

Over the final 10 laps Williams worked some slower traffic but never made a mistake on his way to triumph in front of the capacity crowd. Johnson ultimately brought his Chris Gennarelli-owned Bicknell to the line in the second spot at the checkered flag.

"My car was really tight," Johnson said. "I setup for a smooth, slippery race track and it got choppy. It was scary going in there a couple times because I didn't know if I was going to hit the fence or not. I didn't want to do that. I had to be gingerly going in there. We are happy to come out with a second place finish."

Pauch fell back to third in the final rundown after leading much of the first half of the race. It was the best finish for Pauch with his Bicknell No. 1 ride during the DIRTcar Nationals.

"I don't know if the tires sealed up or what," Pauch said. "Neal (Williams) had the car to beat tonight. He was good in the slick and up on the cushion so I have to hand it to him. We wanted to win tonight, but we'll go home with a third. It's tough when you come down here and race with these guys, there is no cherry picking, it's a tough bunch. I'm proud to finish third with them."
Tim Fuller picked up a fourth-place finish with Mario Clair fifth.

*The finish:*
Neal Williams, Danny Johnson, Billy Pauch, Tim Fuller, Mario Clair, Brett Hearn, Larry Wight, Jimmy Phelps, Steve Bernard, Rick Laubach, Justin Haers, Jamie Mills, Peter Britten, Jeremy Wilder, Dave Rauscher, Randy Chrysler, Tim Kerr, Stewart Friesen, Mat Williamson, Yan Bussiere, Dave Allen, Jeff Heotzler, Rich Scagliotta, Matt Sheppard, Vic Coffey, Erick Rudolph, Tyler Dippel, Dale Planck.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/williams-shocks-volusia-modified-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Goes Four For Five At Volusia​*
Putting an exclamation mark on his tremendous DIRTcar Nationals performance, Shane Clanton led the final 19 laps of Saturday's World of Outlaws Late Model Series main event to claim his fourth victory in five races at Volusia Speedway Park's annual week of super late model racing.

The utter domination solidifies Clanton's recovery from a dismal 2014 season the saw the 39-year-old racer go winless on the WoO LMS for the first time since the national tour was restarted in 2004. Looking for his first ever WoO LMS championship, Clanton has firmly established himself as the 2015 title favorite as he leaves Florida with a commanding 90-point lead over defending series champion Darrell Lanigan.

"That was a good ole Georgia ***-kickin' right there," said Clanton whose early-season trip through Georgia and Florida included five victories overall with nine top-five finishes in 11 events between three tracks. "We were by far the class of the field. I don't give a damn what anybody says. We worked our *** off all winter long. This feels good."

Clanton became the first driver in the 44-year history of Volusia's annual week-long stretch of February late model racing to claim four victories in the same year. The unprecedented performance began with a DIRTcar Late Model-sanctioned victory in Monday's opener and concluded with a sweep of the week's three WoO LMS programs.

The four triumphs and a fifth-place finish in Wednesday's DIRTcar-sanctioned event lifted Clanton to the DIRTcar Nationals overall points championship, earning the WoO LMS veteran his first Big Gator trophy to go along with his four smaller Gator trophies earned throughout the week.

Jimmy Owens finished second in Saturday's A-Main, 2.234 seconds behind Clanton at the finish of the 50-lap race. Scott Bloomquist was third, while three-time and defending WoO LMS champion Darrell Lanigan charged from his 22nd starting spot to finish fourth and 15th-starting Steve Francis finished fifth.

Driving a Clements-powered Capital Race Car owned by his father-in-law Ron Davies, Clanton moved forward from his sixth starting spot and settled in behind polesitter Tim McCreadie in the early going.

Clanton was content to ride behind McCreadie until the race's waning laps, but a hard-charging Owens forced him to abandon those plans.

Owens briefly took the second spot from Clanton on a lap-24 restart, but Clanton quickly took the spot back and went to work on McCreadie.

After Clanton's lap-29 pass for the lead was nullified by a caution, he took advantage of McCreadie's lap-32 slip in turns three and four to race ahead for good.

Clanton turned back brief challenges from Owens and Bloomquist on the race's final two restarts and pulled away to the 24th WoO LMS victory of his career.

"I drove me heart out tonight just biding my time and making the right moves at the right time," said Clanton, who has already equaled his winningest WoO LMS seasons of 2008 and 2013. "The pace tonight was just unbelievably fast. I was afraid I was gonna hurt my right-rear tire, so I just paced myself the first 15 or 20 laps. Owens got up to second there and I knew I had to go then. I just took the right moves and got back by him and made the right move to get by McCreadie."

Owens appeared to be the class of the field when he charged by Clanton on lap 24, but his bid to claim his first career DIRTcar Nationals victory fell short to Clanton's domination.

"I didn't want to see them restarts," said Owens, who drove his Brian Rowland-owned Club 29 machine to his first top five in three starts at Volusia this week. "Shane's been in a different zip code all week, so I consider this a win instead of second."

Bloomquist was the only driver besides Clanton to win a late model feature at this year's DIRTcar Nationals with his DIRTcar-sanctioned triumph on Wednesday night. But his bid to drive his Sweet-Bloomquist Race Car to a second victory was denied.

"Shane really just had everybody covered tonight and he was good all week," Bloomquist said. "We know when we get beat, and we got beat this weekend."
McCreadie slid back to sixth at the finish with Kent Robinson seventh. Former WoO LMS Rookie of the Year Eric Wells was eighth at the finish with fellow series regulars Chase Junghans and Boom Briggs rounding out the top 10.

The race was slowed by six cautions, all for either flat tires or mechanical woes. The race's first yellow flag came just after second-running Frank Heckenast Jr. clipped the rear of Walker Arthur's slowing machine. The contact caused significant damage to the left-front of the 2014 Rookie of the Year's car, eventually forcing him out of the race.

Other potential contenders to fall by the wayside included Billy Moyer, who slowed from the fourth position with apparent engine troubles on lap 29.

Mechanical issues also struck three-time WoO LMS champion Josh Richards, ending his run from 18th to seventh on lap 38.

*The finish:*
Shane Clanton, Jimmy Owens, Scott Bloomquist, Darrell Lanigan, Steve Francis, Tim McCreadie, Kent Robinson, Eric Wells, Chase Junghans, Boom Briggs, Morgan Bagley, Ricky Weiss, Chub Frank, Rick Eckert, Brandon Sheppard, Tyler Bruening, Josh Richards, Kenny Pettyjohn, Chad Hollenbeck, Dennis Erb Jr., Billy Moyer, Kyle Bronson, Jonathan Davenport, Frank Heckenast Jr., Mark Dotson, Walker Arthur, Jared Landers, Brandon Overton, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Dale McDowell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/clanton-goes-four-for-five-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bacon Holds Off Stockon In USAC Sprints​*
Outside-front-row-starter Brady Bacon led all 30 laps of Saturday night's AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series feature at Bubba Raceway Park but that's not to say he scored an easy victory.

Fast-timer Chase Stockon, who took the green in sixth, shot down polesitter Chris Windom at the flagstand on lap two to seize second and from that point on, he challenged Bacon's Mopar-powered Hoffman No. 69 for the lead.

The fleet duo caught the tail of the field on lap 11 and every time Bacon had to wait for a lapped car, Stockon would momentarily draw alongside.

Stockon sailed it into turn three extra hard on lap 15 and almost pinched Bacon behind a lapped car but the leader got away. And when Bryan Clausen slowed with a soft right rear a lap later, Bacon's traffic problem went away for a few laps.

The return to green saw Bacon scoot away from Stockon but when Kody Swanson stalled on the frontstretch four laps later, they had to do it all over again with Bacon again retaining the lead.

With the field running pretty much in line through the latter portion of the race, part of the crowd was watching Bacon and Stockon carrying the front wheels the length of the straightaway on the bitey track while others were entertained by Kevin Thomas' successful duel with Zach Daum for fifth.

By lap 28, the leaders were again in lapped traffic, with two cars banging together at the end of the backstretch right in front of them.

"Those guys really made me nervous," said Bacon. "But a hole opened up and we got clear of them. I needed a clear race track, not traffic and near misses like that."

The race's final yellow came when a car stalled in turn two with two to go, giving Bacon a clear track but also allowing Stockon one last banzai move for the $5,000 winner's share of the Bubba's Winter Games purse.

Bacon got a good jump on the green but Stockon reeled him back in and as they hit turn three for the final time, he made a big dive to the inside that came up just short.

"I had a good run on him but couldn't get far enough by to clear him and make it a clean pass," said the disappointed Stockon, who also ran second to Robert Ballou the night before. "We did the best we could but it wasn't quite good enough."

"He gave me a real scare on that last lap," added Bacon. "I was getting really tight at the end and I'd been hearing him trying me different places, then he really shoved it in there that last time. We had a heavy track tonight and it was slick last night, so we're just happy to be so consistent on such different surfaces."

Windom was thrilled to run third, saying "It's only my second night with this team, so we're all pretty happy. We're good, we just need to get a little better so we can run with those guys."

Thomas was fourth ahead of ninth-starting Kyle Cummins, Carson Short, sprint car rookie Daum, Ballou, Dave Darland and C.J. Leary.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bacon-holds-off-stockon-in-usac-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*3, 2, 1: Smith Is King Of the 360s​*
Incredible doesn't begin to describe the slide job festival that took place with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real in the 17th annual King of the 360s and 14th annual Ronald Laney Memorial as Pennsylvania's Mark Smith claimed the evening's $10,000.

"This is probably one of the biggest of my career. Next to winning an Outlaw show in the prelim night at the National Open, this one ranks right up there," Smith said. "We ran third the first night, second the second night; we had to win. We couldn't go home fourth or fifth so this was it."

Asked about being challenged for the lead, Smith replied, "We kept having those short runs and I just need to get heat in my tire.

I knew once I got my tires hot, it would lock down and I could go anywhere I wanted.

I just needed to be patient and wait on my car and hopefully, it would go green long enough. When it did, it was all over from there."

With the lead exchanged over and over at both ends of the East Bay Raceway Park, Smith opened the 40-lap affair from the outside of the front row. Going slide for slide with Brad Loyet the first two laps, Smith slowly distanced himself from the Vacuworx No. 05.

Jumping to third from sixth on lap three, Aaron Reutzel began tracking down Loyet for the runner-up spot with both starting to run down Smith who wasted no time catching the tail of the field.

Slowed on lap 10, the caution displayed again on lap 12 and 13.

With slower cars out of the mix among the top-three, the restart on lap 13 saw Smith and Loyet charge low, leaving the cushion wide open for Aaron Reutzel. Running the boards into the first turns, the B.C. Funds No. 87 came out leading into the third turn, only to have Smith pull the slide job exiting turn four.

Returning the favor in the next corner, Reutzel was hooked on the cushion.

Approaching the tail of the field on lap 18, Reutzel's advantage began to wane. Stalking the No. 87, Smith closed the gap by lap 20; taking the lead three laps later.

While Smith set sail, the race for second took hold with Johnny Herrera coming from seventh. Exchanging sliders, Herrera's night nearly ended in the closing laps when the MVT No. 45x plowed through the cushion in turns three and four, riding the wall all the way to the front straightaway.

While Herrera was able to recover, the bobble was enough to allow Reutzel to get away for second.

"We were really good in the beginning," said Reutzel. "I was just biding my time and taking it easy, but that one restart when Covington slid me, I figured that was a good time to get going and when I needed to go, we were plenty fast. It was just, racing a car like his (Mark), they've been fast all week, and it was a matter of who got through traffic better and they did their job."

Running with a full head of steam from seventh, Herrera was asked if he felt like he had a shot at the win.

"I really felt like I did. We started seventh and I lost some spots on the start. My fault, I just didn't get a good start but we rallied back and made a good run and got rolling really good until I tried to knock the wall down," chuckled Herrera. "We had a great car, finished third and I'm looking forward to more of these."

Brad Loyet and Terry McCarl rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Mark Smith, Aaron Reutzel, Johnny Herrera, Brad Loyet, Terry McCarl, Jason Sides, Tony Bruce Jr., Greg Hodnett, Jeff Swindell, Chad Kemenah, Danny Martin Jr., Randy Hannagan, Seth Bergman, Greg Wilson, Danny Smith, A.J. Maddox, Josh Baughman, Matt Covington, Blake Hahn, Matt Kurtz, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Thomas Kennedy, Wayne Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/3-2-1-smith-is-king-of-the-360s/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Louisiana Bayou Sprints Join IMCA​*
Louisiana Bayou Sprints Join IMCA

A sprint car series that's been part of RaceSaver for the past four years will also run under the IMCA Eagle Motorsports banner beginning this season.

The Louisiana Bayou Sprinters, co-directed by Herman and Wendy Carrier, will travel to six tracks in Louisiana, one in Arkansas, one in Mississippi and another in Texas over the course of 20 events.

Opening events are March 20 and 21 at Baton Rouge Raceway. Also hosting series races are Thunder Valley Speedway, Underwood Speedway, Sabine Motor Speedway, 171 Speedway and St. Tammany Speedway in Louisiana, at I-30 Speedway in Arkansas, at Jackson Motor Speedway in Mississippi and at Golden Triangle Raceway Park in Texas.

"French (RaceSaver founder Grimes) has a really great rules package and that really works for our drivers," said Herman Carrier. "Several factors got me to jump on board with IMCA. Drivers can get excess medical coverage, which provides peace of mind at very little cost, and run for national and state points."

Carrier raced a Sprint Car for 18 years before turning over the driver's seat to son Blake. He and Wendy were involved with the Cajun Sprint Car Club before turning their attention to the Louisiana Bayou Sprinters.

Following the suggestion of friends at Day Motor Sports, the Carriers have been with RaceSaver since that series' first partial schedule in 2011.

Day has continued its support of the series with contingency and year-end awards, while contributing to the point fund.

Special series points only will be given for Louisiana Bayou Sprinters races in October.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/louisiana-bayou-sprints-join-imca/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Snags 54th USAC Sprint Car Victory​*
Dave Darland added to the most impressive streak in USAC history on Sunday night at Bubba Raceway Park, as he added another AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series win to his list and made it 23 consecutive seasons with at least one victory in the series.

The Lincoln, Ind., veteran's all-time record 54th series triumph came in flag-to-flag fashion aboard the Phillips Motorsports - Trench Shoring No. 71p DRC/Foxco.

"My crew had to work their asses off just to get the car ready for the feature after some issues in the heat race and then gave me a great car even without having much chance to keep up with the track," Darland said. "We have just had some bad luck out of the gate, but tonight was a great way to rebound. It's good to be down here while it's snowing at home, and I can drink a beer to celebrate while it's warm outside. And it's good to get my first win in the state of Florida."

Darland led at the start over polesitter Chris Windom, while Robert Ballou was the early man on the move, jumping into the top-five in just a few laps after starting tenth. A red flag on lap six brought things to a screeching halt as Brady Short flipped hard into turn three and collected Landon Simon. Neither driver was hurt.

After a tangle on the ensuing restart, Ballou found himself bringing out the next caution as he slid to a stop in turn-three, giving up the fifth spot but restarting at the tail. Under that caution, defending champion and current point leader Brady Bacon pulled to the infield. He started the night as the ProSource "Fast Time" winner, but registered a DNF in the feature.

From there, the race went green and, despite losing brakes on lap-five, Darland was able to pull away from the field. He encountered very little lapped traffic, but handled it with ease en route to a 2.482-second victory over Windom, who found the podium for the second night in a row aboard the Lein Acres - Mid-State Equipment No. 2 DRC/Speedway Mopar.

"You always want to win, but I can't be much happier with the weekend we put together," Windom said. "To get two podium finishes with a brand new deal and guys new to sprint car racing - I'm just fortunate Hans (Lein) gave me a ride down here. I had to get in below the hole in one, but I dropped down a little in three and four, which seemed to help. Dave was just too far out at that point."

Jon Stanbrough also planted his brand new operation on the podium to end the weekend, as well, as he ran third in the MP Environmental Services - AED Motorsports Products No. 81 Spike/J&D.

"To come out of here with two top-fives with a brand new team is pretty good, and we have things going in the right direction," Stanbrough said. "It's nice to have all the people supporting us, and commenting about how much they like the car, even. We have a good group of people working on this and supporting us. Daryl (Tate) is really easy to work with for me, and hopefully we can keep improving and knock some wins down. It's been a lot of work in a very short amount of time to get this together, and it's been stressful to get it all together and there's still much more to do when we get home, but I'm very grateful for all the support."

Kevin Thomas Jr. and Chase Stockon completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...c/darland-snags-54th-usac-sprint-car-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Prepares For El Paso Ice Breaker​*
After a thrilling no-holds-barred battle last year, the United States Modified Touring Series returns to the El Paso Speedway Park this week for the second annual Ice Breaker presented by El Luchador.

Slated for Thursday-Saturday, the event will be the third of four tripleheader weekends comprising the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region presented by Day Motor Sports, and the traveling band of mud-slinging USMTS Modifieds will once again have their hands full with the El Paso Speedway Park regulars from the USRA Modified division.

Following up a successful debut in 2014, this year's show has been expanded to three days this time for the best of the best dirt modified pilots on the planet in the USMTS Casey's Cup Series powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

With 123 career victories, Jason Hughes is second on the USMTS career wins list, but through the first five races this year he has yet to add to that total.

Nonetheless, the 2010 USMTS National Champion comes into El Paso in the driver's seat for with five top-five finishes and a firm grip on the top spot at the halfway point in the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region points chase.

In last year's first-ever journey for the USMTS to El Paso, touring stars and local favorites Johnny and Stormy Scott picked up the wins in the two-day show.

Fans can expect to see dozens more of the nation's elite racers, including Dereck Ramirez, who has two wins under his belt already this season, plus Johnny Scott, Philip Houston, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Cade Dillard, Jesse Sobbing, Austin and Casey Arneson, Adam Penn, Daniel Hilsabeck, Grant Junghans, Jimmy Ray, Joe Duvall, Austin Theiss, Eddie Martin, Shane Sprinkle, Brock and Cody Bauman, Ben Kates and more.

Local favorites expected to defend their home turf include 2014 USRA Modified National Champion Fito Gallardo and his hotshoe son, Jake Gallardo, plus Royal Jones, Austin Adams, Max Sadler, Tom Georges, Christy Barnett-Georges and more.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/usmts-prepares-for-el-paso-ice-breaker/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Devil's Bowl Hosts Green Mountain Nationals​*
Sprint car racing history will be made in Vermont as The Dirt Track at Devil's Bowl Speedway hosts the inaugural Green Mountain Sprint Car Nationals on Saturday, Sept. 26.

The new 1/3-mile clay oval is set for a showdown featuring the region's most fearless racecar drivers and their lightning-quick, winged, open-wheel machines.

The Green Mountain Sprint Car Nationals will be the richest Sprint Car race in Vermont history and is expected to draw the region's top teams. The purse boasts a $3,000 winner's prize and a minimum of $300 to start.

The event is co-sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints (ESS) and the Bond Auto Parts Sprint Cars of New England (SCoNE), but is open to any winged Sprint Car with a 360-cubic-inch engine limit.

SCoNE champion Chris Donnelly of Piermont, N.H. became the first Sprint Car winner at The Dirt Track at Devil's Bowl last fall.

Other top SCoNE racers include Dan Douville, Clay Dow, Kevin Chaffee, Luke Greenwood, Jake Williams, Tyler Austin, and SCoNE president Will Hull. Front-running ESS drivers include Chuck Hebing, Jason Barney, Jeff Cook, Matt Tanner, and Cory Sparks, along with Canadians Lee Ladouceur and 2014 champion Steve Poirier.

A family rivalry is also expected between SCoNE's Lacey Hanson and her cousin, ESS competitor James Hanson, who are each based in Orwell, Vt., just 10 minutes from Devil's Bowl.

"I think the Green Mountain Sprint Car Nationals will be something special," ESS promoter Dean Reynolds said. "We'll see the best of both series, and I bet a few Canadian teams will come to Devil's Bowl for the great purse being offered. We can't wait for this race."

"I'm excited and anxious to bring together all of the region's top Sprint Car teams for the first time," SCoNE president and competitor Will Hull said. "We had a great time at Devil's Bowl last fall and I really think this is going to be a race to remember."

"Our fans are going to see a wild show at the Green Mountain Sprint Car Nationals," Devil's Bowl promoter Mike Bruno said. "Dean Reynolds of ESS and Will Hull from SCoNE deserve a lot of credit for putting this event together. It'll be exciting to see how the best from each series stack up against each other."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/devils-bowl-hosts-green-mountain-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Plans Take Shape For 2016​*
The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown will return in January 2016, following a successful debut earlier this year at Cocopah Speedway.

"We are working hard to continue the momentum of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown," Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said. "We had a great time this year putting on the event and we have a lot of ideas that we're working on implementing to make the 2016 event even bigger."

The second edition of the 410ci sprint car event will be held at the 3/8-mile oval on Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9, 2016, and will feature the same purse of approximately $250,000.

Veteran Danny Lasoski won one of the $12,000-to-win, $1,000-to-start features this year en route to the overall Winter Heat Sprint Car Series title.
"I can't wait to go back next year," he said. "Not only is the payout great for the teams, but the event is top notch. They gave us a great track to race on every night. The weather isn't better anywhere in the country in January than in Arizona. It really is an event that every team and fan should have circled on their calendar."

More than 35 drivers from coast to coast competed in the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, including NASCAR drivers Kyle Larson - who won a feature - and Kasey Kahne.

In addition to Lasoski and Larson, Paul McMahan and Steve Kinser claimed main event wins before Aaron Reutzel closed the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown by scoring his first career 410ci victory.

"The foundation we built in year one was very strong," Burgess said. "We have more things to add for next year's program that will make it even better for the teams and fans. Our goal is for the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown to improve each year and grow into a must-see event."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/winter-heat-plans-take-shape-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Foust Reveals Busy Schedule For 2015​*
Multi-time rallycross and drift champion Tanner Foust will make a return to Formula Drift competition for three rounds this season as part of a stacked schedule that will see him challenge for the Red Bull Global Rallycross Championship title while also racing in select FIA World Rallycross Championship, Formula Drift and the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series events.

"My competition focus is on winning the Global Rallycross Championship for Volkswagen and Rockstar Energy Drink in 2015 but I'm also excited to be able to get back into drifting," said Foust, whose last Formula Drift competition was the 2010 season-ender. "The fans, the tracks, and the driving in Formula Drift are really something unique in the world of motorsports and I've missed being part of it."

Foust's first Formula Drift competition of 2015 will take place at the season opener, Streets of Long Beach, April 10-11. There, he will debut a brand new drift machine, the 900 horsepower Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Passat.

The Rockstar Energy Drink driver recently appeared with Volkswagen at the Chicago Auto Show to confirm plans to return to Global Rallycross (GRC) for a second full championship season with the Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross (VARX) team, alongside teammate Scott Speed.

The team is also expected to return to X Games in Austin this summer when the action sports festival returns to Circuit of the Americas June 4-7.

The two-time GRC champion earned the series' fan favorite award in 2014 after a successful season that saw Foust take a race win at the New York round and the mid-season debut of the powerful new Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Beetle. Foust and the new VARX squad are among the favorites for the championship in 2015.

"Volkswagen and Andretti are a winning combination and we had a fantastic debut last year," said Foust. "It's exciting that in our first season we were able to get so much real-world GRC testing with the Beetle. The Volkswagen Motorsport and Andretti engineers have continued with development this off-season and I can't wait to show off all the hard work when we get back on track in May."

The Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Beetle GRC car features a 1.6-liter four-cylinder TSI turbocharged and intercooled engine mated to a sequential six-speed transmission and a fixed-ratio all-wheel-drive system. It boasts a 0-60 mph time of 2.1 seconds - as fast as a Formula 1 car.

Foust will also make a return to the FIA World Rallycross Championship for four stops this season with Sweden's Marklund Motorsport team. The versatile driver is also planning to appear in the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series for a select campaign of events in the in the Pro-2 class.

"I'm going back to my roots with drifting, racing in rallycross, scraping the rust off some road racing skills, and continuing to learn more about off-road racing," said Foust. "For me, it's important to stay in touch with these different disciplines - especially as I'm working with Volkswagen on developing some exciting new project cars."

Foust debuted the first of these projects, the RAUH-Welt Begriff Volkswagen Beetle, at SEMA last season.

It is a much-anticipated return to drifting for Foust, who is the only driver ever to win back-to-back Formula Drift championships (2007 and 2008 ). He scored the runner-up position in 2010, his last season of Formula Drift competition. More details on the 2015 Rockstar Energy Drink Volkswagen Passat will be available in the coming weeks.

"I think it is safe to say, the return of two-time FD champion Tanner Foust highlights the most anticipated Formula DRIFT season to date," said Ryan Sage, series co-founder. "Some of the best battles in series history have featured Tanner and our fans are going to be thrilled to see him back in the mix in 2015 in a brand new Rockstar Energy Drink machine."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/foust-reveals-busy-schedule-for-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USCS Postpones Magnolia Frostbuster​*
Due to continued low and freezing temperatures, freezing rain and snow with accumulations up to four inches through Wednesday of this week, the seventh annual USCS Frostbuster 250 at Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, MS has been postponed one week to March 6-7.

The event includes two full programs of racing in the United Sprint Car Series presented by K&N Filters, the K N Filters USCS Modifieds and www.rockauto.com USCS 600 mini sprints.

Also on the racing card are super late models, NeSmith dirt late models and stock car racing in three divisions.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/uscs-postpones-magnolia-frostbuster/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Atomic Speedway Lines Up Race Schedule​*
Although the temperatures outside are frigid, the racing season at Atomic Speedway is about to heat up as the "Midwest's Fastest 3/8 Mile Oval" is about to kick off the northern racing campaign for one of the nations' most prestigious series, the Lucas Oil Late Models, on Friday, March 20.

Dubbed the "Buckeye Spring 50," this race kicks off a star-studded slate of twenty six races in 2015 at the fabled dirt racing facility.

Open wheel modifieds are also on the racing card.

Drivers that compete on the Lucas Oil series in 2015 will be vying for the coveted series championship that will pay $75,000 to the champion, along with a $10,000 prize to the LOLMDS Rookie of the Year. Friday's race at Atomic will pay $10,000 to the winner. The top 15 drivers in the series, often credited as the top 15 in the nation, are slated to be on hand to compete for a spot in the 26-car field.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/atomic-speedway-lines-up-race-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arneson Dominates Ice Breaker Opener​*
Austin Arneson was in control from start to finish in Thursday's United States Modified Touring Series main event at El Paso Speedway Park as he dominated the opening night of the second annual Ice Breaker presented by El Luchador.

Arneson, from Fargo, N.D., actually "broke the ice" one week ago when he captured his career-first United States Modified Touring Series feature win at the Royal Purple Raceway in Baytown, Texas.

"I knew I was good in (turns) one and two, but three and four were like ice skating over there," Arneson said. "Hats off to the guys. I don't think anybody thought they were going to get the track ran in tonight but was good, it was a good race, got our second win with these guys. Things are going good."

A yellow flag on the fourth lap and a red flag on lap 16 slowed the action during the first half of the 30-lapper, but Arneson was up to the challenge on each restart with Cade Dillard following USMTS rookie from beginning to end.

The race's first caution waved when defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders came to a stop in turn two. The red flag occurred when Terry Phillips collided with a spinning lapped car while chasing Dillard for the second spot.

Dereck Ramirez, Jake Gallarado and Ben Kates completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Austin Arneson, Cade Dillard, Dereck Ramirez, Jake Gallardo, Ben Kates, Fito Gallardo, Gene Weaver, Casey Arneson, Jesse Sobbing, Philip Houston, Austin Theiss, Jason Hughes, Grant Junghans, Daniel Hilsabeck, Joe Duvall, Donavon Flores, Adam Penn, Tom Georges, Zack VanderBeek, Jimmy Ray, Rodney Sanders, Christy Georges-Barnett, Terry Phillips, Duane Murphy, Johnny Scott.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/arneson-dominates-ice-breaker-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fairmont Added To Inaugural NSL Slate​*
Fairmont (Minn.) Raceway has been added to the National Sprint League schedule for 2015.

The event in Fairmont will be Friday, Aug. 21. The banked half-mile oval on the Martin County Fairgrounds west of Fairmont is expected to serve as a challenge for the NSL competitors.

NSL driver Brian Brown has a pair of wins the last three years at Fairmont. Lee Grosz took last year's JSTS event in Fairmont.

The race at Fairmont will coincide with an event the following day, Saturday, Aug. 22 at the Clay County Fair Speedway in Spencer, Iowa. The weekend follows the prestigious 55th running of the Knoxville Nationals Aug. 12-15.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/fairmont-added-to-inaugural-nsl-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas Is East Bay USAC Star​*
Kevin Thomas Jr. had not visited AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series victory lane since September of 2013, but he broke that winless streak on Thursday night with the 30-lap Winter Dirt Games VI feature win at East Bay Raceway Park.

The Cullman, Ala., made it his ninth career win leading all but the opening half-lap and a brief moment before a yellow flag on lap 17. He will go into Friday looking to give himself a chance at the Triple Crown Challenge posted by track supporters as a bonus to any driver who can win all three features.

Brady Bacon got the jump from the pole, but he bobbled off turn-two, allowing Thomas to dart past on the bottom. Dave Darland got a great start from row-three up into third and C.J. Leary was up into the top five, running the high line before the first caution flew for Jarett Andretti spinning in turn two.

On a longer green-flag run, the lead trio of Thomas, Bacon, and Darland encountered traffic. Bacon got hung outside Trevor Kobylarz in turn two, allowing Darland to get a run off the bottom and steal the second spot as they entered on the cushion in turn-three.

On lap 17, Darland pulled a carbon copy move on Thomas for the lead, but it wasn't to be as a caution flew before the entire lap could be completed.

From there, Thomas was flawless at the front, negotiating some slower cars in the race's final stages and winning by 1.026-seconds in the Bakken Concrete - Griffin's Propane No. 17rw Maxim/Fisher.

"It feels great to be back in this car and to be back to winning. I can't even explain how excited I am for this season," Thomas said. "We've been running well, and tonight we put it all together. It was tough to pass, but it was also really difficult to get around this place tonight. I gave Dave one opening and he caught me, but I was just lucky enough to get a second chance. Hopefully, we can qualify decent and give ourselves a chance again tomorrow."

Darland stalked Thomas in the closing stages but was unable to make a move through traffic, settling for second in the Phillips/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Trench Shoring No. 71p DRC/Foxco.

"My Phillips team gave me a really good car again tonight, but it was tough to pass up through there," Darland said. "It got pretty one lane on both ends, just one on the bottom and one on the top. We were in the right place at the right time to get both Brady and KT in traffic, but the caution just came at the wrong time to cost us the lead. You hate to lose one like that, but we were right in the hunt again, so we'll try to put it up there again the rest of the weekend."

Defending series champion Bacon held on for the third spot in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

Leary came home fourth with Tracy Hines running from 15th to fifth.

Chase Stockon set a track record with a 14.762-second lap during qualifying.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/thomas-is-east-bay-usac-star/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arneson Rides High In El Paso Thriller​*
Coming from deep in the field, Austin Arneson notched his second straight United States Modified Touring Series victory in thrilling fashion Friday at the El Paso Speedway Park during the second night of the second annual Ice Breaker presented by El Luchador.

The 23-year-old from Fargo, N.D., charged from 17th on the starting grid, took the lead from Dereck Ramirez with two laps to go and sailed to his third win of the young 2015 season and a $3,000 paycheck.

"I never wanted one so bad," an elated Arneson said after the race. "It was just one of those nights where everything fell into place. I got a caution (on lap 19) and it put me in about seventh or eighth, and then I was just banging the chip down the straight-away and the back-stretch. I was giving it her all and I couldn't give her any more."

Arneson's march through the field may have been overlooked by most.

For the first 28 laps the fans and viewers on the live broadcast were witness to a spectacular battle up front between defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders, Dereck Ramirez and last year's USRA Modified National Champion Fito Gallardo.

In fact, from lap nine through lap 32 the top three cars were never separated by more than a second on the electronic timing and scoring sheets.

Gallardo sat on the pole but Sanders gained control when the green flag waved, stretching out to a six-car-length lead in the first five laps. But Gallardo reeled in Sanders and pulled alongside as they completed lap 12.

Ramirez joined the fracas the next time around and a three-car battle ensued for the next seven laps. With two lapped cars in their path, the trio split the back-markers and nearly went five-wide before Sanders settled back into the top spot with Ramirez and Gallardo hot on his heels.

Racing down the back-stretch on lap 15, Sanders slipped too high over the embankment which allowed Ramirez to rocket past on the inside. He remained in control and kept Sanders at bay until the race's only caution came out with 19 of 40 laps complete.

On the restart, the lead group resumed their battle but it was now obvious that Arneson's white and blue No. 10 machine was on the move. He got by Philip Houston, Jake Gallardo and Cade Dillard on successive laps, and then slipped by Jesse Sobbing for fourth with 12 laps to go.

Flying around the high side of the high-banked clay oval, Arneson got around Sanders with six laps to go, passed Fito Gallardo with three to go and then screamed by Ramirez underneath the flagstand with just two orbits remaining.
"I didn't think it was really happening. It was kind of unbelievable," Arneson exclaimed. "I didn't lift in (turns) one and two, and there wasn't much lifting in three and four either. It was going pretty good."

Ramirez settled for the runner-up finish, coming four car-lengths shy of registering his third win of the 2015 campaign, while Sanders, Fito Gallardo and Sobbing completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Austin Arneson, Dereck Ramirez, Rodney Sanders, Fito Gallardo, Jesse Sobbing, Jake Gallardo, Cade Dillard, Grant Junghans, Philip Houston, Jason Hughes, Casey Arneson, Ben Kates, Zack VanderBeek, Austin Theiss, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Tom Georges, Ronnie Gould III, Johnny Scott, Royal Jones, Terry Phillips, Jimmy Ray, Gene Weaver, Christy Georges-Barnett.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/arneson-rides-high-in-el-paso-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winning Ballou Trades Passes With Darland​*
Robert Ballou narrowly avoided disaster on the final lap of Friday's Winter Dirt Games VI 30-lapper at East Bay Raceway Park to take his second victory of the season.

The Rocklin, Calif., driver appeared to be in smooth sailing after a restart with four laps to go, but he rapped the wall just past the flagstand after taking the white flag as second-running Dave Darland dove to the bottom for the lead.

Ballou crossed over and took it back, notching a .296-second victory in the MPHG Promotions - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott.

"I really thought driver error cost us another one right there. I was fogging up my shield bad at the restart, and just really had trouble seeing," said Ballou after his 11th career USAC victory. "I don't even know what happened after I got in the wall, but I saw Darland going for it and just tried to stay in it to get back by him. If I'm ever gonna catch him in all-time wins, I've gotta keep my elbows up."

Polesitter Kevin Thomas Jr., chasing the Triple Crown Challenge bonus posted by race organizers for any driver able to sweep the weekend, led early with Ballou and defending series champion Brady Bacon in his shadow.

Ballou closed as they neared traffic, trying his first slider for the lead on lap ten. At the halfway point, Ballou cleared Thomas in turn two with a slide job for the lead, holding him off as the two traded the top spot for a lap and a half.

As Ballou drew away, Bacon worked on Thomas, as well, clearing him for the second spot on lap 22. Bacon closed on Ballou in traffic, but a monster slider on two cars from Ballou helped him retain his lead. In traffic on lap 27, Thomas got in the back of Bacon in turn three, sending him spinning and necessitating a caution. He restarted at the tail of the lead lap.

With just four laps to go, Ballou was strong up front as Darland finally passed Thomas with a turn-one slider on lap 28. Darland appeared to close slightly on Ballou before the white flag, but suddenly found himself in the middle of a battle for the win with Ballou's incident.

Darland made it back-to-back runner-up finishes in the Phillips/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Trench Shoring No. 71p DRC/Foxco.

"I looked up as I took the white flag and thought, 'Holy s-, I'm gonna win this thing!' Robert was able to gather it up and get back by us off of two, but we were right there again and pretty happy with second," Darland said. "It's been a great rebound for us the last three nights, and we'll try to get it one spot better. I have to thank the track crew as much as my team; they gave us a great track to move around and race each other hard tonight."

Thomas held on for the third in the Bakken Concrete - Griffin's Propane No. 17rw Maxim/Fisher.

"I obviously feel terrible about getting into the back of Brady (Bacon). We had been racing really hard for the second spot, and I just fired it off in there and clipped him. We led early and were strong, but they got a little better than us on that long run. We were holding on a bit at the end, but it was another strong night for us and a podium finish," Thomas said.

Justin Grant came and fast qualifier Chase Stockon completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/winning-ballou-trades-passes-with-darland/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Wins at Bubba Raceway Park​*
The Lucas Oil American Sprint Series presented by MAVTV American Real paid its first visit Florida's Bubba Raceway Park with Aaron Reutzel picking up his second A-Feature win of the 2015 season.

Reutzel, who scored his sixth Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour victory, took off from the pole to lead flag-to-flag for his third podium in four starts.

"I tell you what; this team has got some momentum right now. It just seems like we can't do anything wrong," said Reutzel. "I knew all we had to do was win the start, and once I did I just stayed around the tires. My highs are like 7,500 RPM, I don't think I went any further than half-throttle at anytime. I got too lapped there and I knew if I just followed them, I'd be alright. I was actually trying to let them get away from me but I just kept getting slower and slower like I was pulling them back to me."

Nearly collected in slower traffic on the final lap, the caution displayed before Johnny Herrera could mount a charge on the B.C. Funds No 87.

Asked about the caution, Reutzel replied, "I really didn't want to see that caution. That's like the third race I've been leading on a rubber down track and had a caution on the white flag lap and just something happened, so I was just like well, here we go again, but I knew if I could just get the jump and roll into one and two, I'd be okay."

Johnny Herrera's second straight podium of the season, the MVT No. 45x made quick moves on the start to go from second to fourth by Lap 4.

"We kind of figured this thing was going to take rubber, and whoever was good off the front row, then that's where it was going to be won from. Reutzel up there and wasn't going to make any mistakes so I knew we were just going to be setting pace with him."

Clicking his fourth podium finish in as many starts, Pennsylvania's Mark Smith brought the Mach 1 Chassis No. M1 third after starting seventh.

"We were able to move forward, which is tough to do on a track like that. I didn't have the tire I wanted on the Left Rear, but we had to get as far as we could get and third was it," commented Smith. Asked about being locked into the redraw, Mark replied, "That's cool, I like that."

The final transfer into Saturday's A-Feature went to Ohio's Greg Wilson. From eighth, Brad Loyet finished one spot shy in fifth.

Derek Hagar crossed sixth with Danny Martin, Jr. seventh. Danny Holtgraver from 11th claimed eighth with Chad Kemenah advancing eight spots to ninth as the evening's Hard Charger. Parker Price-Miller completed the top 10.

A total of 43 drivers drew in with five Heat Races going to Danny Martin, Jr., A.J. Maddox, Johnny Herrera, Greg Wilson, and Brad Loyet. B-Features were won by Chad Kemenah and Travis Rilat. The A-Feature saw 24 starters as Jeff Swindell and Matt Covington each used a provisional.

*Results:*

Heat Races: (8 Laps, taking winners plus Top 11 in Passing Points to the A-Feature.)

*Heat 1 (8 Laps):* 1. 24-Danny Martin Jr.[1]; 2. M1-Mark Smith[3]; 3. 14K-Kyle Bellm[4]; 4. 9JR-Derek Hagar[7]; 5. 18-Tony Bruce Jr[8]; 6. 17B-Josh Baughman[5]; 7. 33M-Randy Hannagan[6]; 8. 5X-Tyson Hall[9]; 9. 36-Ken Laureno[2]

*Heat 2 (8 Laps):* 1. 3A-A.J. Maddox[1]; 2. 0-Glenn Styres[2]; 3. 9P-Parker Price-Miller[6]; 4. 23-Seth Bergman[8]; 5. 77X-Wayne Johnson[9]; 6. 66-Danny Smith[5]; 7. 10-Terry Gray[7]; 8. 33-Kris Miller[3]; DNS 83-Mark Ruel Jr

*Heat 3 (8 Laps):* 1. 45X-Johnny Herrera[2]; 2. 59-Danny Holtgraver[1]; 3. 10H-Chad Kemenah[3]; 4. 20K-Thomas Kennedy[8]; 5. 14-Tyler Clem[6]; 6. 43-Terry Witherspoon; 7. 4X-Shawn Petersen[7]; 8. 92-Jordan Weaver[5]; DNS 21K-Lou Kennedy Jr.

*Heat 4 (8 Laps):* 1. W20-Greg Wilson[1]; 2. 49-Shawn Dancer[5]; 3. 29-Travis Rilat[2]; 4. 52-Blake Hahn[6]; 5. 10B-Mitch Brown[7]; 6. 7K-Kyle Pitts[8]; 7. 17-Lane Whittington[4]; DNS 94-Jeff Swindell

*Heat 5 (8 Laps):* 1. 05-Brad Loyet[2]; 2. 87-Aaron Reutzel[3]; 3. 15H-Sam Hafertepe Jr[1]; 4. 92K-Matt Kurtz[5]; 5. 40-Caleb Helms[4]; 6. 95-Matt Covington[7]; 7. 10M-Morgan Turpen[6]; 8. 6S-Robbie Smith[8]

B-Features: (12 Laps, top 3 advance to the A-Feature.)

*B Feature 1 (12 Laps):* 1. 10H-Chad Kemenah[2]; 2. 18-Tony Bruce Jr[1]; 3. 92K-Matt Kurtz[3]; 4. 10B-Mitch Brown[4]; 5. 4X-Shawn Petersen[8]; 6. 66-Danny Smith[7]; 7. 95-Matt Covington[6]; 8. 10M-Morgan Turpen[9]; 9. 40-Caleb Helms[5]; 10. 17-Lane Whittington[10]; 11. 33-Kris Miller[12]; 12. 6S-Robbie Smith[11]; DNS 94-Jeff Swindell; DNS 83-Mark Ruel Jr 14-Jeff Swindell-94

*B Feature 2 (12 Laps):* 1. 29-Travis Rilat[2]; 2. 77X-Wayne Johnson[1]; 3. 15H-Sam Hafertepe Jr[3]; 4. 7K-Kyle Pitts[5]; 5. 17B-Josh Baughman[6]; 6. 33M-Randy Hannagan[8]; 7. 10-Terry Gray[7]; 8. 14-Tyler Clem[4]; 9. 5X-Tyson Hall[9]; 10. 92-Jordan Weaver[11]; 11. 43-Terry Witherspoon[10]; 12. 36-Ken Laureno[12]; DNS 21K-Lou Kennedy Jr.

A-Feature: (25 Laps, top 4 lock into Saturday's feature event.)

*A Feature (25 Laps):* 1. 87-Aaron Reutzel[1]; 2. 45X-Johnny Herrera[4]; 3. M1-Mark Smith[7]; 4. W20-Greg Wilson[6]; 5. 05-Brad Loyet[8]; 6. 9JR-Derek Hagar[9]; 7. 24-Danny Martin Jr.[2]; 8. 59-Danny Holtgraver[11]; 9. 10H-Chad Kemenah[17]; 10. 9P-Parker Price-Miller[13]; 11. 18-Tony Bruce Jr[19]; 12. 23-Seth Bergman[14]; 13. 49-Shawn Dancer[5]; 14. 0-Glenn Styres[10]; 15. 52-Blake Hahn[16]; 16. 20K-Thomas Kennedy[15]; 17. 14K-Kyle Bellm[12]; 18. 29-Travis Rilat[18]; 19. 77X-Wayne Johnson[20]; 20. 94-Jeff Swindell[23]; 21. 95-Matt Covington[24]; 22. 3A-A.J. Maddox[3]; 23. 92K-Matt Kurtz[21]; 24. (DNF) 15H-Sam Hafertepe Jr[22]

Lap Leader: Aaron Reutzel 1-25 
Hard Charger: Chad Kemenah +8 
Provisional(s): Jeff Swindell P1; Matt Covington P1;

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Amer...Aaron-Reutzel-Wins-at-Bubba-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Breaks The Ice In El Paso​*
With the weekend's biggest prize on the line Saturday night at the El Paso Speedway Park, Rodney Sanders found a way to stop the Austin Arneson freight train and found himself in victory lane with a $4,000 paycheck at the second annual Ice Breaker presented by El Luchador.

"We were pretty good in the heat race and felt we were pretty close, but we changed a lot of things for the feature," Sanders said. "He (Arneson) has been the class of the field all weekend, so hats off to those guys."

Sanders started on the front row Friday but was unable to keep Arneson behind him and finished third behind the USMTS rookie contender and Dereck Ramirez.

On Saturday, Sanders drew the eighth starting spot while Arneson began the 50-lap event from the outside of the front row.

Arneson took off at the drop of the green flag with polesitter Terry Phillips and Ramirez in tow while Sanders quickly advanced four positions to the fourth spot.

Midway through the race, the trio of pursuers began to reel in Arneson. With a bold move on lap 24, Sanders snuck by Phillips for third and then got around Ramirez four laps later to move into second.

The two-time defending USMTS champion caught Arneson on lap 30 and then scooted past on the inside as they crossed the line to complete the 32nd lap.

Sanders never got far from Arneson, but never relinquished the lead again as he roared to his first win of the season and 46th overall in his United States Modified Touring Series career.

"The track was real good tonight," Sanders added. "It was slick and smooth and it was a real good night for us. It feels good to get a win here."

For Arneson, his bid for a sweep of the weekend's events came up one spot short with his second-place finish while Zack VanderBeek ended a frustrating week on a high note as he was able to maneuver past 15 cars en route to a third-place finish.

Jake Gallardo went to the tail of the field after bringing out the race's first yellow flag on lap four when he tagged the tire barrier on the inside of turn four, but bounced back to claim the fourth spot ahead of Ramirez.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Austin Arneson, Zack VanderBeek, Jake Gallardo, Dereck Ramirez, Jesse Sobbing, Ben Kates, Royal Jones, Joe Duvall, Philip Houston, Gene Weaver, Adam Penn, Casey Arneson, Jason Hughes, Jimmy Ray, Daniel Hilsabeck, Donavon Flores, Austin Theiss, Tom Georges, Austin Adams, Fito Gallardo, Terry Phillips, Grant Junghans, Cade Dillard, Christy Georges-Barnett, Ronnie Gould III.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/sanders-breaks-the-ice-in-el-paso/


----------



## Ckg2011

*20 Dates For ASCS Frontier Region​*
The Frontier Region of the American Sprint Car Series has released their 2015 lineup with 20 dates across the state of Montana at Billings Motorsports Park, Electric City Speedway and Gallatin Speedway.

The Electric City Speedway in Great Falls, Mont., will host the region for eight nights of action, with Billings Motorsports Park jumping in for eight events as well. Both will host the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real in July.

Gallatin Speedway has taken four dates for the 2015 season.

The Frontier Region's third season of ASCS competition kicks off with a double header at the Billings Motorsports Park on Friday, May 8 and Saturday, May 9.

Joe Ramaker is the defending champion of the ASCS Frontier Region. Over the past two years, 35 A-Features have been contested with 14 victories going Ramaker's way. Mike Quigley will again serve as the Competition Director for the ASCS Frontier Region. Andrew Kunas will return as the regional tour's voice and publicist.

*2015 ASCS Frontier Region Schedule*

May 8-9 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
May 15-16 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
June 12 - Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
June 13 - Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
June 19-20-Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
July 17 -Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.**
July 18 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.**
July 31 - Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
Aug. 1 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
Aug. 14 -Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
Aug. 15 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.
Sept. 4-6 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Mont.
Sept. 12 - Gallatin Speedway - Belgrade, Mont.
Sept. 18-19 -Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Mont.​
**Indicates dates held in conjunction with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/20-dates-for-ascs-frontier-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nobile Sails At Havasu​*
Dylan Nobile won Saturday night's 30-lap USAC Western HPD Midget opener at Havasu 95 Speedway.

Bryant Dawson took second ahead of Michael Fanelli, Cody Jessop and Annie Breidinger.

Nobile was the fast qualifier.

*The finish:*
Dylan Nobile, Bryant Dawson, Michael Fanelli, Cody Jessop, Annie Breidinger, Toni Breidinger, Dezel West, Joel Raybourne, Ashley Hazelton, Shawn Buckley, Jesse Love

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/nobile-sails-at-havasu/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Hope To Strike It Rich In Las Vegas​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action next week as it begins the first West Coast swing of the season.

The series take on the FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway on March 4-5, and the NAPA Wildcat Shootout presented by RideNow Powersports at USA Raceway on March 7.

Among the three new drivers who have joined the series full-time this season is Eunice, La. native Jason Johnson. Johnson comes to the series after scoring his fifth American Sprint Car Series (ASCS) national championship title in 2014.

During DIRTcar Nationals, Johnson said the decision to go racing with the World of Outlaws was a long time in the making.

"It's always been a goal of ours for sure," he said. "The right opportunity presented itself and I've had some opportunities but for some reason I sat back. Today's the right day&#8230; This is a dream come true. Back from working with Steve [Kinser] and Steve Kinser Racing in '99 to today is a lot of days in the working."

Coming into the season Johnson said his biggest challenge was going to be getting qualifying down - something he did not have to do regularly running full-time with the ASCS. He said those two laps set the stage for most nights and he wants his team to be in position to capitalize on good starts.

Looking at the coming months, Johnson said he'll view his season as a success if he can build consistent runs.

"To start out we set up some quarterly goals throughout the season," Johnson said. "And obviously it's stay out of trouble in the beginning and by mid-season we'd like to think that we'll be a top-10 contender. Hopefully by the end of the year, if we happen to put ourselves in the right situation, we could capitalize on a front row start. Winning these races is definitely tough and we know that going in and we're up for the challenge."

Driving for his own Jason Johnson Racing with sponsorship from Priority Aviation, Johnson is making his first full campaign with the series in 2015.

He has 98 Outlaws starts throughout his career and one full points win at Texas Motor Speedway in 2003. Johnson also has a preliminary night win at Williams Grove Speedway in 2005.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...johnson-hopes-to-strike-it-rich-in-las-vegas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Late Models Adjust Delaware Date​*
The Fulton Bank 50 scheduled for May 28 at Delaware Int'l Speedway has been shifted to Thursday, Aug. 13, setting up a three-race World of Outlaws Late Model Series weekend in the Mid-Atlantic region.

The date change puts the national tour's annual visit to Delaware's half-mile oval ahead of events at Potomac Speedway (Aug. 14) in Budds Creek, Md., and Winchester Speedway (Aug. 15) in Winchester, Va.

The tripleheader weekend proved to be a hit with the region's fans and race teams last season when a May rainout forced Delaware's WoO LMS event to be rescheduled ahead of the Potomac-Winchester double.

"Having last year's Fulton Bank 50 before Potomac and Winchester made for a great tripleheader that was well received by our race teams and fans," WoO LMS Series Director Tim Christman said. "We look forward to having such a great event be part of another fantastic weekend again this season."

The WoO LMS is currently seven races into a 2015 slate that features more than 50 planned race dates.

With an impressive four victories on the young season, Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga., leads the series standings by 90 points over three-time and defending series champion Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/woo-late-models-adjust-delaware-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Adjusts Winter Meltdown Schedule​*
The clay-chucking chariots of the United States Modified Touring Series head into a tripleheader this weekend for the 21st Annual Winter Meltdown presented by Barnett Harley-Davidson at the Southern New Mexico Speedway.

Originally slated to kick off this Thursday, extremely cold weather forecasted for that day has prompted officials to move the show back one day, so racing action will now take place this Friday, Saturday and Sunday, March 6-8.

With eight events already in the books for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental, the Land of Enchantment will become the Land of Excitement as just one driver will leave the Southern New Mexico Speedway on Sunday as the champion of the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region presented by Day Motor Sports and the chance at a $150,000 payday at the end of the 2015 campaign.

Friday's feature winner will get $2,000 while the first to the finish line Saturday earns $3,000. Sunday's main event victor will pocket $4,000.

"We are looking forward to the best modified drivers in the world coming to the Southern New Mexico Speedway, and we've got a whole new racing surface waiting for them," said the track's General Manager Rue Stone. "We've brought in more than 50 loads of new clay and reshaped turns one and two. It should make for some great racing for our fans."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/usmts-adjusts-winter-meltdown-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Razor-Back Supports KKR & Sweet​*
Kasey Kahne Racing announced Monday the addition of Razor-Back Professional Tools, a leading manufacturer of landscaping and construction jobsite tools, to its roster of corporate team sponsors.

Razor-Back will serve as a primary sponsor of the No. 49 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series entry driven by Brad Sweet for 37 races. The 29-year-old California native is one of the top drivers in the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and currently sits first in the driver points standings following the opening DIRTcar Nationals series held at Volusia Speedway Park in mid-February.








"Brad is off to a fast start and, thanks to Razor-Back, he'll be able to run a full season and compete for the World of Outlaws Sprint Car championship," said Kahne, a former USAC Midget champion who currently drives in the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series. "Razor-Back's tough American-made tools fit well into the KKR family and we are looking forward to getting them to victory lane this season."

The No. 49 Razor-Back/Sage Fruit/ASE entry will make its debut in The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series on March 4-5 at the Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. The event begins a West Coast swing for the series that lasts through mid-April.

"The partnership with Kasey Kahne Racing makes perfect sense for the Razor-Back brand as the World of Outlaws is the type of grassroots racing that our hardworking customers enjoy watching," said Eric Bernstein, Vice President of Marketing and Product Development of The AMES Companies, Inc., the parent company to the Razor-Back brand. "Razor-Back tools have been in the hands that tackle the toughest jobs known to man, and it doesn't get much tougher than racing an 800-horsepower sprint car on a slick dirt track."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ws-sprint-cars/razer-back-supports-kkr-sweet/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ohio Thunder Schedule Features 14 Races​*
Fourteen point races are on the initial schedule for the inaugural Ohio Thun*der IMCA Eagle Motorsports RaceSaver Sprint Series.

Atomic Speedway at Waverly hosts April 18, May 2 and 16, July 31, Aug. 1 and Oct. 3 events. Jackson County Speedway at Jackson is the site of April 17 and 24, May 8 and 15, June 5 and 19, July 24 and Aug. 21 races.

Sponsored locally by Southern Ohio Equipment Company of Frankfort, the Ohio Thunder Series is the first RaceSaver series in Ohio.

"RaceSaver keeps everything on a level playing field. You don't have to spend $50,000 on an engine to be competitive," Series Director Andy Hill said. "The rules are clear and don't have any gray areas."

Encouraged by attendance at a meeting held late last year for potential drivers, Hill expects to start the series with 10-15 cars.

"We'll have drivers new to Sprint Cars and we'll have others who have raced 410's before," he explained.

"We like the backing we'll get from IMCA, we like the point funds and we appreciate the help we've gotten getting this series started."

A second drivers' meeting will be held at 1 p.m. on Saturday, March 7 at Jackson County Speedway owner Chris Smalley's shop, located at 13706 US Route 23 in Waverly.

The last IMCA-sanctioned Sprint Car event held in the Buck*eye State was in 1970.

Test and tune sessions are March 14 at Atomic and April 4 and 11 at Jackson. IMCA RaceSaver Sprints are part of Atomic's Open Wheel Championship special on May 2.

IMCA Speedway Motors Weekly Racing National, Allstar Performance State and special series points will be awarded for the first 13 Ohio Thunder Series events; special series points only would be given for the Oct. 3 race.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/ohio-thunder-schedule-features-14-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Super DIRT Week Set To Go In October​*
DIRTcar Racing is fully engaged in preparations for the 44th running of NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week on Oct. 7-11, at the New York State Fairgrounds in Syracuse, N.Y.

Thousands of fans from across the United States and Canada are expected to return once again to the Moody Mile, with less than 30 reserved camping spaces remaining for what's quickly become known as Racing's Biggest Party each October.

DIRTcar officials also followed Tuesday night's presentation by Onondaga County Executive Joanie Mahoney and her plans for the fairgrounds in 2016 and beyond. DIRTcar is eager to work with New York State and Onondaga County on the Empire State's biggest annual week of racing, and improvements to the fairgrounds in the future.

"We are certainly excited to see New York State and Onondaga County considering improvements to the New York State Fairgrounds," DIRTcar Racing CEO Brian Carter said. "NAPA Super DIRT Week has generations of history and tradition for DIRTcar Racing fans, improving the fairgrounds would ensure that coming generations could share in that tradition, too."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/super-dirt-week-set-to-go-in-october/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lakeside Speedway Joins MLRA Slate​*
The Lucas Oil MLRA is pleased to announce its return to Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan. this coming season.

The 4/10 mile oval sits just north of Kansas Speedway and has hosted the Lucas Oil MLRA every season since its conversion to dirt in 2000, less the 2011 season which was flooded out, and last year. The 2015 show will run over Labor Day weekend on Friday, Sept. 4, setting up a two show weekend. The following night moves to Lucas Oil Speedway for the Larry Phillips Memorial.

"Lakeside Speedway is a fan and driver favorite," commented MLRA Race Director Ernie Leftwich. "We've raced there so much over the years; it really felt awkward not going there last season. I'm so appreciative of the Mars family for booking this race. It also fills a gap in our schedule and makes for an outstanding weekend of racing."

The return to Lakeside will also mark the Lucas Oil MLRA's 30th feature there. Terry Phillips leads all drivers with seven of his series leading 109 wins at Lakeside. Kyle Berck and Chad Lyle are next in line with three victories each. John Anderson and Chris Simpson each have won twice. Twelve drivers have all graced Lakeside Victory Lane once.

Lakeside Speedway General Manager Pete Howey added; "We're very excited for our race fans. The MLRA hasn't been to Lakeside in a while now. We're putting together several great shows this season to make the Lakeside experience fun for the whole family."

The Lucas Oil MLRA roars back to action April 3-4 for the Annual Spring Meltdown at I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/lakeside-speedway-joins-mlra-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas To Sponsor Britain's Tom Harris​*
Specialist US oil manufacturer Lucas Oil is the latest technical partner to back British short circuit oval racing driver Tom Harris.

Twenty-five-year-old Harris, who designs, builds and races BriSCA F1 stock cars, will rely on the firm's renowned range of specialist oil and workshop consumables for his own stock cars and sister's National Ministox. The 2015 partnership follows Harris' debut as the first Brit to compete in the Lucas Oil-backed Chili Bowl Midget race meeting where he challenged and beat US race legends such as NASCAR driver Kenny Wallace.

"High quality oil is essential to protect our engines that can exceed 750bhp and have to run hard for short periods on dusty tracks with high risk of contamination and restricted cooling," said Harris. "Lucas Oil is trusted by champions in oval racing in the U.S. and I am privileged to gain its support through oil and its growing range of workshop consumables such as greases and cleaning products. As I expand my racing efforts to include more outings in the U.S., support from companies who back our sport such as Lucas Oil is really appreciated."

With British racers so seldom seen within the US stock car scene, the former World Champion is determined to succeed across the Atlantic and Lucas Oil joins a growing list of backers to accelerate Harris' race career in the U.S.. "It's always been my ambition to race in the U.S. and progress my career, ultimately to World of Outlaw Sprint Cars. In the last few months we have made an impression out there and we'll be back there later this year."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/lucas-to-sponsor-britains-tom-harris/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Star Sprints Schedule Features 54 Races​*
The All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series, recently purchased by three-time NASCAR Sprint Cup Series champion Tony Stewart, announced its tour dates on Wednesday.

The schedule will consist of 54 total events spanning six states, including 29 events in Ohio and 14 in Pennsylvania.

While the schedule began in February with five non-points events in Florida between Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala and Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, races counting toward the season-ending championship get underway in late March.

The kickoff race for the 2015 All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series is March 28 at Atomic Speedway in Waverly, Ohio. The series will remain in Ohio the following weekend with back-to-back events April 3-4 at Attica Raceway Park and April 18 at Wayne County Speedway in Orrville.

"The schedule we put together for the 2015 All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series is filled with great venues on a timeline that works well for our participants," Stewart said. "Our first five events in Florida went off extremely well and we look forward to carrying that momentum into Ohio with our first point-paying race at Atomic Speedway."

After its slate of races in the Buckeye State, the All Stars visit Pennsylvania for five consecutive events beginning April 19 at Bedford Speedway. The series traverses Pennsylvania through the first weekend in May with stops at Williams Grove Speedway in Mechanicsburg, Port Royal Speedway (Bob Weikert Memorial $15k to win), Lernerville Speedway in Sarver and Mercer Speedway.

The month of May continues with the All Stars' lone visit to Indiana where the tour will race May 22 at Plymouth Speedway before returning to Ohio for two events at Fremont Speedway and single-night events at Wayne County Speedway and Millstream Speedway in Findlay.

Four races in Pennsylvania follow, with a June 11 race at Canandaigua (N.Y.) Motorsports Park sandwiched among them as teams prepare for Ohio Sprint Week June 19-27.

Ohio Sprint Week will again kick off the summer stretch with stops at Attica, Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Waynesfield Raceway Park, Wayne County, Sharon Speedway in Hartford, Atomic, Fremont and Limaland Speedway in Lima before closing out with a $10,000-to win-show at Fremont.

The All Stars will continue the summer months with a strong presence in Ohio, along with annual stops in Michigan and Wisconsin.

As summer turns to fall, the transition is highlighted by two iconic races at Port Royal - the Sept. 11 Night Before The 50 and the 48th running of Tuscarora 50 Sept. 12.

The All Star season winds to a close with events at Fremont Sept. 18-19 before the season finale Oct. 10 with the UNOH Sprintacular at Eldora.

*2015 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series schedule*

Feb. 6 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Feb. 7 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Feb. 8 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Feb. 11 - Volusia Speedway Park - Barberville, Fla.
Feb. 12 - Volusia Speedway Park - Barberville, Fla.
March 28 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
April 3 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
April 4 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
April 18 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
April 19 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
April 24 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
April 25 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
May 1 - Lernerville Speedway - Sarver, Pa.
May 2 - Mercer Raceway Park - Mercer, Pa.
May 22 - Plymouth Speedway - Plymouth, Ind.
May 23 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
May 24 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
May 30 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
May 31 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
June 6 - Pittsburgh's Pa. Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.
June 7 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
June 11 - Canandaigua Motorsports Park - Canandaigua, N.Y.
June 12 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
June 13 - Lincoln Speedway - Abbottstown, Pa.
June 19 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
June 20 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
June 21 - Waynesfield Raceway Park - Waynesfield, Ohio
June 22 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
June 23 - Sharon Speedway - Hartford, Ohio
June 24 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
June 25 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
June 26 - Limaland Motorsports Park - Lima, Ohio
June 27 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
July 3 - Mercer Raceway Park - Mercer, Pa.
July 4 - Mercer Raceway Park - Mercer, Pa.
July 5 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
July 11 - Sharon Speedway - Hartford, Ohio
July 18 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
July 24 - Hartford Motor Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
July 25 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
July 31 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
Aug. 1 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
Aug. 2 - Pittsburgh's Pa. Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.
Aug. 21 - I-96 Speedway - Lake Odessa, Mich.
Aug. 22 - Butler Speedway - Quincy, Mich.
Aug. 23 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
Sept. 4 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
Sept. 5 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
Sept. 6 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
Sept. 11 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
Sept. 12 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
Sept. 18 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
Sept. 19 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
Oct. 10 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../all-star-sprints-schedule-features-54-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Scores First Win of Season​*
Shane Stewart became the fourth different driver in four World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series races to park his car in victory lane following his win at Wednesday night's FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

Stewart battled Brian Brown throughout the feature. As the laps wound down and the two cars worked through several cautions and lapped traffic, Brown gave Stewart and his Go-Pro/Eneos team a run for its money.

"It's so hard to dictate your speeds sometimes when you get to the lapped cars," Stewart said. "I thought the one caution when I was in heavy lapped traffic - I didn't think that helped me, I thought it was going to hurt me."

"On the last restart I thought I might want to restart up top but my car was pretty good on the bottom. Brian's a tough competitor and he's proven that he can win these races too&#8230; Very happy to get our first win this early in the season and hopefully we keep this momentum for the season."

The win gives Larson Marks Racing its first win of 2015 and first win as a full-time touring team with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series.

Team co-owner Kyle Larson credited Stewart and crew members Steve Suchy, Scotty Martin and Andrew Seamans for putting in long hours over the winter to get the team in position to win races this early in the season.

"They're still piecing stuff together because the chassis got stuck in customs," Larson said. The team gets its chassis from Australia-based Cool Chassis.

"We didn't run for points last year but I thought consistently Shane was second best to Schatz the last half of the Outlaw season," Larson said. "Hopefully that momentum will carry over to start the season - it already has. Just thankful these guys got a big win tonight."

Brown, who won his last World of Outlaws series appearance at Bad Boy Buggies World Finals, said he had opportunities in the closing laps to make a run at Stewart, but every time Brown tried to chop Stewart, Stewart went across his line.

With Brown's sponsor FVP serving as the title sponsor of the event, he said he hoped to run one spot better but was not upset with a podium finish.

"We left Missouri and if you told us we could run top-three with the Outlaws on the first night we would have took it," Brown said. "Just don't know what I could have did different just maybe got a little bit better of a start or maybe protected my line there in the beginning."

Joey Saldana battled Terry McCarl early on eventually getting around him on lap 13. Saldana then held off challenges from Paul McMahan and Daryn Pittman to take the third spot. If not for the late caution, Saldana said he thought he could have made a run at the lead in his Motter Equipment car.

"The bottom of three and four was coming in and I don't think the 2 and 21 realized it was there," he said. "They didn't need to - they had a pretty good race going on. And then lapped traffic was pretty good. You win them and you lose them that way."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Thursday night for the second and final night of the FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...First-Win-of-2015-at-FVP-Outlaw-Showdown.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarl Wins In Las Vegas​*
After a dominant performance in Thursday night's FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway, Terry McCarl became the fifth different World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series winner in five races.

McCarl came into the night after a disappointing 13th-place finish in Wednesday night's feature.

"This place has been so tough on us," McCarl said. "We've ran good and had so many flat tires. I told (my wife) Lori last night, I'm so proud of how fast we were last night. My guys just worked their butts off and we just had bad luck. It gets you down."

The driver of the No. 24 Snowplow.com car had nothing to be disappointed with on Thursday night though. After winning his heat and the Dash, McCarl entered the feature in an enviable position. He held off Ian Madsen early on and then as he wound his way through lapped traffic, worked to keep Joey Saldana back.

With just a few laps to go, Saldana made his move with his Motter Equipment car, closing the gap on McCarl and getting side-by-side with him as the two drivers entered turn two.

"I was kind of having a little trouble with traffic... I was going to try to make him go around me down there but I thought I heard someone," McCarl said. "My dad told me a long time ago you win by an inch, you win by a mile, it still pays the same thing."

Saldana was slowed by a lap car on the bottom of the track and was not able to seriously challenge McCarl.

"We had a shot there at the end but Terry was really, really strong through the majority of that race and it was going to take a lap traffic car to make it happen and we were close, just didn't happen," Saldana said.

McCarl said his crew chief Doug Rankin worked on his car throughout the night and made the right changes. It never got worse, he said, and was able to roll wherever he wanted it to go on the track.

"Believe it or not, we're just a little buck team out of Altoona, Iowa," McCarl said. "Doug Rankin joined us last year and it really helped step up our program. We're just a little family team and running against these big guys to beat them is David vs. Goliath and it means a lot to us."

Tonight's victory was the first series win for McCarl since 2013. This was the 11th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win of McCarl's career. He is now tied for 27th on the all-time wins list.

In the feature, McCarl jumped to an early lead with Ian Madsen and Daryn Pittman running second and third. By lap four Saldana was leading a charge forward. As he and third place Pittman rounded turn four Saldana made his move, taking over third spot. He then made quick work of Madsen, getting around the Australia native on the next lap.

Farther back, Danny Lasoski was driving his GoMuddy.com car forward from a sixth place starting position. He took over the fifth spot on lap 10 and then battled past Pittman and Madsen after a restart a few laps later.

Through cautions in the second half of the feature, Lasoski tried to get around Saldana as Saldana tried to best McCarl. Following a restart on lap 16, Lasoski looked poised to take the second spot from Saldana, battling past him in turn two. A wreck on the restart brought out another quick caution though and reset the field.

Saldana closed on McCarl in the closing laps, but was held up by lapped traffic.

The finish was Saldana's third top-five of the season and fifth top-ten run. He scored the quicktime Thursday night, the first of his season

"There are so many good cars out here, you've just got to go out and do the best you can and it starts with qualifying and leads right up to the feature," Saldana said. "You know, the guys I'm between, Terry McCarl and Danny Lasoski, they're not too shabby. So it was definitely a good run for us tonight."

Following the night's feature, Saldana took a one point lead over Daryn Pittman in the battle for the championship. Saldana is the fourth different championship points leader of the young season.

Lasoski picked up from a disappointing finish the night before to score his second Outlaws podium finish of the year.

"This feels like a moral victory after the bad luck we had last night," Lasoski said. "We've got a great crew with Guy Forbrook, my crew chief, Nate, Pete and Brady - all these guys work really hard and I've just got the lucky job of driving it."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Saturday, March 7 at Tucson's USA Raceway for the NAPA Wildcat Shootout presented by RideNow Powersports. Tickets are still available at http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets or by calling 1-877-395-8606. Watch and listen live on http://www.DIRTVision.com.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Wins-at-Las-Vegas-in-FVP-Outlaw-Showdown.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Cruises To Meltdown Triumph​*
Defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders found the new shape and surface of the Southern New Mexico Speedway to his liking Friday night and drove away from the field to capture the opening round of the 21st annual Winter Meltdown.

"It is awesome," Sanders said about the new clay surface and widened corners at the facility. "The track is smooth and slick from top to bottom, so I think they did a great job on it. I'm looking forward to the next couple of nights."

Sanders, 25, was looking forward to the checkered flag Friday night when the yellow flag waved as he was motoring through the final turns, erasing a huge advantage for the Happy, Texas, superstar and setting up a green-white-checkered finish.

"I felt like I was a sitting duck out there; I felt like I was way too loose out there tonight, but I guess we were good enough," he said. "I saw Cade (Dillard) on the board, and he's a good racer, and (Terry) Phillips too so I really didn't know what was going to happen there."

What happened was Sanders got a smooth restart, fended off Dillard's peek underneath in the first corner, and then sailed away to a $2,000 payday and his 47th career United States Modified Touring Series main event win.

Dillard collected runner-up honors in his 2014 ride after destroying a new car two weeks ago in Baytown, Texas.

"I was telling 'Unit' (Grant Snider, Sanders' crew chief) that we consistently run second, so maybe I'll start considering that a win," Dillard exclaimed following the race. "We've got a lot of second places, especially a lot of them to Rodney."

Meanwhile, Phillips steered his back-up car the long way around the high-banked third-mile clay oval to a third-place finish.

"It's coming around, we just haven't raced it much," Phillips said. "We had to give it a little TLC this week over at Royal's (Jones) shop. Every car needs a little something different, and this car here has been through the ringer, but not too bad of a run so we're on the right track."

Dereck Ramirez finished fourth and moved into the top spot in the points for the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region. Jason Hughes was fifth.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Cade Dillard, Terry Phillips, Dereck Ramirez, Jason Hughes, Ryan Gustin, Fito Gallardo, Casey Arneson, Austin Arneson, Philip Houston, Grant Junghans, Johnny Scott, Jake Gallardo, Shane Sprinkle, Zack VanderBeek, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jesse Sobbing, Royal Jones, Christy Georges-Barnett, Ben Kates, Terry Tipton, Joe Duvall, Austin Theiss, Ronnie Gould III, Blake Jegtvig, Toby Herring, Donavon Flores.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/sanders-cruises-to-meltdown-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kaeding Links Up With Lunstra​*
Tim Kaeding and Dave Lunstra are shaking things up in 2015.

Both parties will be teaming up to go after three championships in 2015 as TK and the Lunstra Motorsports team will go after the new National Sprint League Title, as well as both the Knoxville Raceway and Huset's Speedway Championships.

"This is a great opportunity, and I am very much looking forward to teaming up with Dave Lunstra and his Lunstra Motorsports team in 2015," Kaeding said. "Being from California and growing up on short tracks, I am looking forward to getting a lot of track time on tracks like Knoxville every week, and really getting prepared for the Nationals. Dave has had a powerhouse team over the years, and we will definitely go out and have some fun."

With the National Sprint League forming in 2015, the Brandon, SD based Lunstra Motorsports team will be very busy as they contest the 29 race NSL schedule to go along with both the Knoxville Raceway and Huset's Speedway schedules with some added World of Outlaws races mixed in over the season, as well as the coveted Knoxville Nationals.

"I am very excited to team with Tim Kaeding," Dave Lunstra added. "He is a very exciting driver, and we are all looking forward to the upcoming season."

The Bammer Trucking/Folkens Bros. Trucking/Sioux Falls Ford backed entry will make it's debut at the 34 Raceway during the inaugural NSL event at the 34 Raceway in Burlington, Iowa a week before kicking off the Knoxville Raceway season.

"I am looking forward to getting back to racing, and again, I just want to thank Dave Lunstra, and everyone involved on his team for making this possible," Kaeding noted.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/kaeding-links-up-with-lunstra/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Forsberg Claims Silver Dollar Sprint Cash​*
Andy Forsberg held off Sean Becker to win Friday night's 360 sprint car feature at Silver Dollar Speedway.

Forsberg started on the pole and led to the checkered flag, while Becker started third.

Shane Golobic, Craig Stidham and Seth Bergman rounded out the top five.

Shane Myrhe won the wingless feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/west/forsberg-claims-silver-dollar-sprint-cash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Back In Victory Lane​*
It took Brian Brown more than 10 years to score his first ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win. Win number two took just three more Outlaws starts and a few months.

Brown dominated Saturday night's NAPA Wildcat Shootout presented by RideNow Powersports at USA Raceway to score his second ever series win, the sixth different winner in six races so far this season.

"To win two of the last four Outlaw races we've been at - it took us forever to win the first one and it's awesome here to win the second one," Brown said.

Brown was up front throughout Saturday night's event. He qualified in fifth and finished second in his heat and Dash (both to eventual polesitter Brad Sweet). When the green flag flew, Brown jumped to a quick lead. As he weaved his way through lapped traffic, he held off attempts by Brad Sweet and Shane Stewart to close the gap.

When the checkered flag flew, it was Brown crossing the finish line in first.

"Just proud of our whole team. I knew I had to hit my marks and we did it," Brown said. "I said it earlier but thanks to all you fans for coming out&#8230; you can choose what you do with your money, just choose it here with the Outlaws - we really appreciate it."

The win was a boost for Brown who entered the night after a disappointing run with his FVP/Casey's General Store team on the second night of the FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway on Thursday night.

"I kind of screwed up there Thursday at Vegas and put it in the tires and I was kind of down in the dumps," Brown said. "[My Crew Chief Chad Morgan] said, 'you know what, don't worry about it.' Here we are."

Six races into the season, Brown is the sixth different driver to stand in victory lane. Joey Saldana expanded his championship points lead over second place Brad Sweet to nine

Second place finisher Shane Stewart struggled in the opening laps, falling back to sixth as the field rounded the track for the first time. By lap eight he had worked his way back to fourth and was challenging Danny Lasoski for third. As the two drivers came off turn four onto the front stretch, Stewart cleared Lasoski to take over the third spot. Lasoski tried to battle back but was not able to get around the Larson Marks Racing/Kick-It car.

On lap 14, Stewart caught Brad Sweet, then in second. Stewart was able to pull side-by-side with Sweet's Razorback/Advantage Health car, but Sweet held the position. The next lap, Stewart was again side-by-side with Sweet but this time was able to clear him off of turn two.

After a bobble in turn four on lap 19, Stewart let Sweet get back by.

"We were able to put ourselves in a good position there," Stewart said. "I was able to get by Brad and then nearly gave it away there and then got back by him."

Stewart battled back and finished the night in second.

"We're obviously out here racing for points, so anytime you can finish in the top three it's a darn good night," Stewart said. "Steve made a tire selection there and I think we were all a little nervous about it except him. That's his confidence and we obviously picked the right tire. Brown just got a good start and he was able to keep it out front."

Stewart rounds out the first week of the Outlaws West Coast swing with a win and a podium finish. He currently sits fourth in the championship standings, 15 points out of the lead.

"We've had a good week," Stewart said. "I'm really proud of my team and we're going into the Western swing with a lot of confidence.

Sweet ultimately finished the night in third.

"I just didn't get the start," Sweet said. "(Brown) had a little bit more track up there on the top and I kind of knew that&#8230; Just didn't really drive a great race but the track conditions didn't play into our favor either. It wasn't the most fun race but podiums are important. It's a long season and we like to get up here."

The Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb driver is currently second in the championship standings, nine points out of the lead.

Daryn Pittman was the night's KSE Racing Products Hard Charger Award recipient, advancing four positions to finish in 12th. 2001 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Danny Lasoski scored the quick time of the night.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series continues its West Coast swing at Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif. on March 13 and 14. Tickets are still available at http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets or by calling 1-877-395-8606. Watch and listen live on http://www.DIRTVision.com and follow live timing and scoring at http://www.WoOSprint.com/live-scoring.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...3/Brian-Brown-Wins-NAPA-Wildcat-Shootout.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Houston Finally Strikes USMTS Paydirt​*
After four years of searching for his first win, Philip Houston found paydirt at the 21st annual Winter Meltdown presented by Barnett Harley-Davidson on Saturday night, but not until after he had to hang on through nine cautions and a red flag at the Southern New Mexico Speedway.

Houston, who won a USRA Modified main event here a little more than four months ago in the 15th Annual Fall Nationals, dominated his heat race earlier in the program and then paced the last 38 laps of Saturday's 40-lap main event to notch his career-first USMTS victory.

"This is what we've been working for," said Houston in victory lane. "We've waited a long time to get ourselves one of these. They don't come easy at all."

Coming from the fifth spot on the 27-car grid, the 38-year-old from Odessa, Texas, slipped under Fito Gallardo on the first lap after the green flag waved, and then passed Jake Gallardo for the lead one lap later.

Despite comfortably maintaining the top spot for the rest of the race, Houston's win was nearly an hour in the making after nine yellows and one red flag for Royal Jones's roll-over with 18 laps to go kept the field close behind.

"All the cautions were killing me," Houston said. "Then the rain started to come and I pushed up in (turn) one and I thought 'Oh no, here we go.'"

Cade Dillard climbed from his 13th starting spot to take second with just 16 laps in the books, but despite the multiple restarts he was unable to mount a serious challenge to Houston and settled for the runner-up paycheck for the second night in a row.

Houston had been a model of consistency through the first nine events of the season as the only driver with top-10 finishes in all nine races. His win on Saturday was his tenth top-10 of the season and worth $3,000.

Coming from the 18th, Austin Arneson challenged Dillard late in the race and finished third, while Fito Gallardo came home in fourth after rebounding from an early-race mishap that sent him to the rear of the field.

Making just his second USMTS start, Toby Herring backed up a strong heat race performance with a fifth-place finish while Daniel Hilsabeck, Jesse Sobbing, Donavon Flores, Neal Flowers and Alex Stanford rounded out the top 10.

Hilsabeck was impressive on the super-fast track in the main event. He started 22nd and was up to sixth near the halfway point of the race when he was involved in one of the cautions. He charged back through the field to regain sixth at the finish line.

With his third-place finish and some tough luck for Dereck Ramirez in the feature, Arneson regained the top ranking in the points standings for the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

*The finish:*
Philip Houston, Cade Dillard, Austin Arneson, Fito Gallardo, Toby Herring, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jesse Sobbing, Donavon Flores, Neal Flowers, Alex Stanford, Christy Georges-Barnett, Carlos Ahumada Jr., Tom Georges, Dusty Riggs, Shane Sprinkle, Todd Harper, Chris Sims, Dereck Ramirez, Terry Tipton, Bumper Jones, Jay Rosales, Zack VanderBeek, Royal Jones, Jason Hughes, Jake Gallardo, Ryan Gustin, Grant Junghans, Rocko Gallardo.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/houston-finally-strikes-usmts-paydirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton's Fantastic Start Isn't A Dream​*
Shane Clanton still has to occasionally pinch himself to make sure his fantastic start to 2015 wasn't all a dream.

Emerging from a nightmarish 2014 World of Outlaws Late Model Series campaign that ranked among his worst seasons statistically, Clanton, 39, of Zebulon, Ga., began the 2015 season in top form in claiming four victories and finishing among the top five in all seven WoO LMS events during the national tour's annual early-season trek through Georgia and Florida.

The stellar start was a complete turnaround from Clanton's winless 2014 season and a performance that even Clanton himself didn't see coming.

"I really can't believe it even now," said Clanton, whose February march through Georgia and Florida included a victory at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga., two runner-up finishes at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., and an unprecedented sweep of the three WoO LMS events during the 44th annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla. "It's still setting in that we were that good, especially at Volusia; I would've never thought we would have such a dominating car.

"We knew we were better just because of what we learned over the past six months. But to be that dominant? No, I didn't see that coming. We thought we could go run top fives every night, but it took us by surprise to be that good."

Clanton's performance was as amazing as it was surprising. After finishing fifth in the WoO LMS season opener at Screven, Clanton snapped his 66-race WoO LMS winless streak the following night in winning Screven's Winter Freeze finale with a final-lap pass of Steve Casebolt. He kept the momentum going with runner-up finishes in both WoO LMS events during Bubba Raceway Park's Bubba Army Winter Nationals.

But Volusia is where Clanton really shined. In a performance for the ages, Clanton claimed four of the five feature races contested during a week's worth of racing to become the first driver in the storied history of the half-mile oval's DIRTcar Nationals to win four Late Model features in the same year.

While hardly anyone would've predicted such a dominating performance, an improvement over Clanton's dismal 2014 record shouldn't come as too much of a surprise. Clanton showed signs of improvement during the later stages of 2014 and he and his Capital Race Cars house car team used what they learned from that time to develop a winning formula during the offseason.

"The main thing is we worked on each corner of the race car," said Clanton, who partnered with retired driver Marshall Green of Woodstock, Ga., in 2011 to build and market Capital Race Cars. "Last year, not having the right combination for all four corners, I think is what got us so far off.

"We worked on one corner a night over the past six months, then we'd go to another corner. Over the winter we evaluated what changes we made and came up with a combination that we thought would work good at all places."

Finding that winning combination was no easy task for Clanton and the rest of his Weldbank Energy-sponsored race team. He and his crew pulled long hours in the shop during the offseason working to make his No. 25 machine better.

That determination by his team and the steadfast faith from supporters like his car owner and father-in-law Ron Davies makes the recent success even more meaningful for Clanton.

"If it wasn't for the people I've got behind me, I probably would've quit a long time ago," said Clanton, whose winless run last year marked the first season since the WoO LMS modern era began in 2004 that he failed to win a series event. "The guys that we got, we all have a never quit attitude. When we're down, we just work harder. My dad instilled that in me a long time ago. When things aren't going right you just gotta work harder. That's what we done, and I'm glad for everyone that stood by me that it's paying off now."

With the success of Georgia and Florida behind him, Clanton's attention has now fully turned to the pursuit of his first WoO LMS championship. His early-season hot streak, combined with inconsistent performances by other championship contenders, has built Clanton a massive 90-point lead over three-time and defending series champion Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., in the title chase.

Clanton is optimistic about his chances of finally claiming his first series championship. As well he should be considering that the largest deficit a driver has ever overcome to win the WoO LMS title was the 64-point margin Lanigan erased to win the '08 championship. But even though history and statistics lean in his favor, Clanton won't change his approach the remainder of the season.

"Our main focus first and foremost is to finish every lap just like it always has been," said Clanton, whose seven top-five finishes to start the season already matched the number of top fives he recorded in 37 WoO LMS A-Mains last year. "Finishing every lap is the first step toward more top fives; more top fives will lead to more wins.

"If we can run top five in most every race, we're going to win the points. And if we can run top five every night, the wins are going to keep coming. I'd like to eclipse Darrell's record (of 17 victories in 2014), but we've got to keep getting those top fives before we worry about getting more wins."

For Clanton, a driver who has competed full time on the WoO LMS since joining the tour in 2005, finally winning the championship would be another dream accomplishment. He's been close before, most notably in 2006 when he finished a career-best second the final standings, 16 points behind Tim McCreadie of Watertown, N.Y.

"Winning the championship would be phenomenal," said Clanton, who ranks seventh on the WoO LMS modern-era career wins list with 24 career victories. "I've been close twice, just missed it in the last couple of races. I've been doing this a long time now and (winning the WoO LMS championship) is something I've wanted really bad and dreamed about even longer. It's one of the things I want most on my resume.

"I feel good about our chances. We still have to keep up the pace because if we don't, I know there's two or three others that can maintain this pace all year long like they've proven in the past. We're very fortunate to get a good start to the year. Hopefully we can just keep it going."

Clanton will continue his quest for the WoO LMS championship when the tour contests its first post-Florida events during a March 20-21 doubleheader at Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway in Calvert City, Ky., and I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark. The two $10,000-to-win events precede Farmer City (Ill.) Raceway's Douglas Dodge Ram Trucks Illini 100, which features a $6,000-to-win WoO LMS program on March 27 and a $15,000-to-win event March 28.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/clantons-fantastic-start-isnt-a-dream/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sokola Shootout To Vander Weerd​*
Richard Vander Weerd claimed Saturday night's Sokola Shootout that kicked off the AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series season at Perris Auto Speedway.

Matt Mitchell led the first seven laps of the half-mile dirt track before Vander Weerd moved his No. 10 to the lead on lap eight. He led the remainder of the 30-lap race, beating Austin Williams to the checkered flag.

Mike Spencer, defending series champion Damion Gardner and Mitchell rounded out the top five.

Spencer was the fast qualifier for the 28-car field with a 16.393-second lap.

*The finish:*
Richard Vander Weerd, Austin Williams, Mike Spencer, Damion Gardner, Matt Mitchell, Jake Swanson, Hunter Schuerenberg, Ronnie Gardner, Cody Williams, Brody Roa, Geoff Ensign, Rickie Gaunt, David Bezio, Terry Schank Jr., Mike Martin, Michael Curtis, Parker Colston, Chris Gansen, R.J. Johnson, Jace Vander Weerd, Logan Williams, Johnny Bluntach.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/sokola-shootout-to-vander-weerd/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Seth Bergman Claims Silver Cup​*
Seth Bergman won the Silver Cup sprint car race Saturday night at Silver Dollar Speedway.

Bergman started fourth and was running second when leader Willie Croft pulled into the infield on lap eight.

From there Bergman held off polesitter Tim Kaeding to win the 360 winged sprint car race on the quarter-mile dirt track.

Sean Becker was third with Matt Peterson and Craig Stidham rounding out the top five.

Ryan McDaniel won the modified feature and Joe Stornetta topped the winless feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/west/seth-bergman-claims-silver-cup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Nabs 70th USMTS Triumph​*
Ryan Gustin was in the right place at the right time Sunday afternoon at the Southern New Mexico Speedway, and found himself in victory lane at the end of the 50-lap USMTS main event.

Coming into the weekend, the 24-year-old from Marshalltown, Iowa, had won 69 United States Modified Touring Series feature races, but never tasted victory at the high-banked third-mile clay oval in Las Cruces, N.M.

But his efforts Sunday earned him his 70th career USMTS win, a $4,000 paycheck and the title of champion at the 21st annual Winter Meltdown presented by Barnett Harley-Davidson.

"We've had a really good car, but we've had bad draws. That's really all there is to it," Gustin said following his second win in six starts this season. "It's pretty tough out here."

Saturday night's winner, Philip Houston, garnered the pole position for the start of the race but it was hometown favorite Jake Gallardo who got the best start and took the lead at the drop of the green flag.

Gustin started the main event from the inside of the fourth row, but quickly moved to the high side of the racing surface when he got the chance.

With the field in front of him hugging the bottom groove, Gustin methodically picked off cars until he got by Gallardo with seven laps in the books.

From there, the two-time USMTS National Champion pulled away to a huge lead, but midway through the race Gallardo and ninth-starting Zack VanderBeek began to narrow the gap between themselves and the leader.

"It was good and slick for about twenty laps," Gustin recalled. "I could see Jake Gallardo's nose down there. He was coming, he was inching away at it, and the lapped car I was behind started driving away so I said 'You'd better get down' and it just played in our favor tonight."

'The Reaper' pulled to the low side and sailed away to the win from there, taking the checkered flag with nearly five seconds to spare.

Gallardo held onto to second until lap 32 when VanderBeek and Daniel Hilsabeck got by when Gallardo slid up ever so slightly in the corner.

Behind the top four, Jesse Sobbing recorded his ninth top-10 in eleven starts with a fifth-place finish.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Zack VanderBeek, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jake Gallardo, Jesse Sobbing, Bumper Jones, Grant Junghans, Alex Stanford, Tom Georges, Terry Phillips, Blake Jegtvig, Shane Sprinkle, Austin Arneson, Johnny Scott, Casey Arneson, Nick DeCarlo, Christy Georges-Barnett, Royal Jones, Jay Rosales, Joe Duvall, Philip Houston, Cade Dillard, Ben Kates, Neal Flowers, Fito Gallardo, Rodney Sanders, Dereck Ramirez.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/gustin-nabs-70th-usmts-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flint Creek To Host ASCS Red River Opener​*
The 2015 opening weekend for the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products was in jeopardy after Creek County Speedway in Sapulpa, Okla., was forced to pull their Saturday date due to several bouts of rain and snow keeping crews from readying the facility.

When word came down on Sunday, March 8, Regional Director Terry Mattox and Flint Creek Speedway management came together and expanded Flint Creek Speedway's Friday show to a double header in order to assure teams and fans two nights of racing.

One difference from a normal two-day event on March 13-14 will be stand alone events with no lock-ins from Friday night as both nights offer the same $2,000 to win, $250 to start purse.

Support classes for the weekend will include N.O.W. 600 Micros and Dwarf Cars on Friday. Dwarf Cars will remain on Saturday with Non-Wing Champ Sprints taking the place of the Micros. N.O.W. 600 Micros will pay $300 to win for A-Class and A-Class Non-Wing. Outlaw Micros will pay $400 to win on Friday night. Dwarf Cars will pay $150 to win both nights. Non-Wing Champ Sprints will pay $600 to win on Saturday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/flint-creek-to-host-ascs-red-river-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hamilton Named USAC Executive Director​*
The United States Auto Club has hired 11-time Indianapolis 500 starter Davey Hamilton to serve as USAC Racing Executive Director, effective immediately.

USAC's business structure will now encompass three main business segments for reporting and management purposes; USAC Racing, USAC Sanctioning, and USAC Properties & Promotions.

"I've known of USAC and been involved in it for such a long time, really all of my career," Hamilton told SPEED SPORT by phone Monday afternoon. "Racing is difficult at its best in all divisions and I think they have done a really good job. Kevin Miller, the CEO of the company, has done a really good job marketing the series and getting sponsorships.

"It just seemed like they were &#8230; I shouldn't even say, behind on the racing side. I just think we have opportunity to take it to the next level by sanctioning some other divisions within USAC and even looking at some race tracks and some different things to put under the USAC shield."

Hamilton has already begun the process of bringing new divisions under the USAC banner. The King of the Wing Sprint Car Series, which is owned and operated by Hamilton, will now be sanctioned by USAC as will the Michigan-based Auto Value Super Sprints. Both series feature winged sprint cars racing on asphalt.

"We made a good business decision on both sides to do that. Once I started making some calls it just seemed there was a need for that," Hamilton said about bringing the two series into USAC. "Auto Value Super Sprints has always been a good friend of King of the Wings and Tom Hartsell has been growing that series since he has he owned it. When we laid out the business plan and what advantages it would be to have USAC and what the opportunities it would be for him having the USAC sanction, he really liked it, so we chose to go that way."

Hamilton will report to USAC President and CEO Kevin Miller, who will step away from the racing side of the business to focus more on sanctioning and sponsorships.

"Kevin is still CEO of the company and that is who I report to," Hamilton said. "He is going to remove himself from the racing completely. He is going to go do what he feels he needs to do and what he feels he can do best, which is some sanctioning things and sponsorships for the company."

Hamilton said the first thing he wants to do is look at USAC's current product and see what improvements can be made. He also said he wants to put extra focus on the midget division in an attempt to revitalize that class of racing.

"We need to find out what our exact strengths and weaknesses are," Hamilton said. "I think Andy (Hillenburg) has done a really good job of growing the Silver Crown Series. It is coming back to fruition. I think that has been a big challenge but it is getting better. You can tell that by the car count and the facilities we are going to.

"Under Jason (McCord) the sprint car deal runs pretty good, but there are always improvements that can be done. (We need) to continue to work with promoters to try to get more fans in the seats, to try to make it feasible to go to.

"I think the biggest challenge we have at USAC is the midgets and that is not just a USAC issue," Hamilton continued. "That is every midget (sanctioning) body in the country. There is not a midget series that is strong and I have my ideas of how to fix that and strengthen that back up and to really get midgets going again."

The goal according to Hamilton is to grow USAC's racing product while also bringing in additional partners and sponsors to help facilitate the growth and expansion of the sanctioning body.

"My job also here is to make sure that we get some more funding into USAC and sponsorships and start growing things," Hamilton said. "I'd love to see the Copper (World) Classic come back now. That is a stretch, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that could ever happen again, but it was such a successful event and those sort of things need to happen again.

"I'm working really hard on some ideas within the sprint cars to help everybody be involved in the national championship, not just the Midwest guys. There are a lot of things on my plate. I'm going to crawl before I can walk. I've already talked to a lot of owners and manufacturers and we're just trying to grow where we think it (USAC) can grow.

"We just need to streamline it a little bit and not only make it bigger and better, but make it more sexy and more streamlined."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/hamilton-named-usac-executive-director/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chub Frank On The Mend After Surgery​*
After his resurgence during February's World of Outlaws Late Model Series swing through Georgia and Florida, Chub Frank should be chomping at the bit for the national tour to return to action.

Instead, the 53-year-old from Bear Lake, Pa., is wishing there were a few more weeks before he and the rest of the WoO LMS regulars head to Kentucky and Arkansas for a March 20-21 doubleheader at Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway and I-30 Speedway.

That's because Frank is recovering from knee replacement surgery on his left knee on Feb. 23, two days after the final race of Volusia Speedway Park's DIRTcar Nationals wrapped up the WoO LMS tour's season-opening stretch of seven races in the Southeast.

The recovery period typically requires at least six weeks of downtime. However, Frank intends to be back behind the wheel of his No. 1* Longhorn Chassis at Kentucky Lake, giving him just under five weeks to mend.

The timing of the surgery was by no means convenient, but Frank had already delayed the operation as long as he could.

"I'd rather not have had to do it, but it was something that had to be done," said Frank, who is going through physical therapy daily to help speed along his recovery. "I was getting sick of it. The only other option was to wait until November and I really wasn't waiting that long to do it. Something had to get done because I couldn't do what I want to do. I couldn't move around like I need to move around and I was always limping.

"They say it's six weeks. I don't know if that's a full recovery, but they say it's usually six weeks till you're up and doing what you want to do. But everybody's different. It's all about therapy and all that stuff.

While Frank has certainly heard suggestions that he should plan on sitting out the tour's upcoming events and focus on his recovery - including from his doctor - Frank plans to do everything possible to not miss a series race. A WoO LMS regular since the tour was restarted under the World Racing Group banner in 2004, Frank is considered an ironman on the series, having entered 441 of the 443 events contested in the WoO LMS modern era.

The only two races Frank has missed came at the 2009 World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, when while competing in a Thursday night makeup event, he suffered facial injuries from a flying clod of clay that struck his helmet. He was treated at a local hospital, but had to sit out the two ensuing World Finals programs and received 'hardship' points as a WoO LMS regular.

Frank could be eligible for hardship points again if he has to miss events due to his surgery, but he would rather avoid that if possible.

"The plan is to race," said Frank, who's currently fifth in the WoO LMS championship chase, 122 points behind leader Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga. "We're getting everything ready with that gameplan and we'll just see what we have to do when the time comes. I've got like eight different backup plans, but I have no idea what I'm gonna do yet. We'll make a decision sometime in the next week or so, but hopefully I'm able to race so we don't have to worry about that."

Of course Frank would also like to race simply because he hopes to continue his race team's upward trajectory without having to rely on a substitute driver. Coming off a successful debut of his new Longhorn Chassis that featured two top fives and five top 10 finishes during February's action, Frank believes he's close to ending his nearly six-year WoO LMS winless streak.

"We've got things going better right now than we have in a long time," said Frank, who has 16 career WoO LMS victories but hasn't won on tour since Aug. 22, 2009. "We're definitely happy with the new car so far. It's done exactly what we have tried to make it do. The driver messed up a couple times, but for the most part the car's been really fast. We just have to get everything dialed in so we can get to victory lane. And I have to be racing for that to happen."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/chub-frank-on-the-mend-after-surgery/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Gulf South Event At GTRP Is A Wash​*
Heavy rain with more coming has forced the management of the Golden Triangle Raceway Park to call off events scheduled for Friday with the Southern Trailer Works ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Griffith Truck and Equipment.

Races this weekend however are not completely washed out, as Saturday night at Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas are still a go with gates opening at 3 p.m. CST.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-gulf-south-event-at-gtrp-is-a-wash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Completes Purchase Agreement​*
Tony Stewart is officially the new owner of the All Star Circuit of Champions. The agreement closed early Thursday afternoon. In addition, veteran race official Don Grabey was hired as Series Director.

"First off, I'm ecstatic that we got the paperwork signed and we own the All Star Circuit of Champions," Stewart said. "Further, I'm excited to have Don join the team. He is a great addition and will have the respect of the competitors and be an important piece of the long term success of the Series. I can't wait to get the points season started in two weeks."

Grabey, 53, has worked with the World of Outlaws since 1997, first as a technical inspector and then as the competition director since 2007.

"I'm blessed and honored to have this position," Grabey said. "It's an opportunity to have a positive impact on the sport. It's a job that many people would love to have and I take the challenge of it very seriously."

The next All Star Series of Champions race will be March 28 at Atomic Speedway in Waverly, Ohio. This event will be the first points race of 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...Director-Tony-Stewart-Completes-Purchase.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shark Racing Aims to Turn Heads Once Again​*
This time last year, Shark Racing had its fair share of doubters. Could the team make it west? If it could, could it make it the full season?

After a year of proving the critics wrong, Logan Schuchart and Jacob Allen lead their family owned team into its second full World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season and second West Coast spring swing.

"We knew that there were people who were going to doubt us," said Schuchart, who stunned Thunderbowl Raceway fans last year by grabbing a pole one night and a runner-up finish to Rico Abreu the next. "There are always going to be people who are going to doubt us, whether you're Donny Schatz or any other driver. You just do what feels right and go out and do your best."

Last season the team persevered and grew along the way. Schuchart scored one quick time and three podium finishes among five top-five finishes and Allen took his first ever heat race win and made his first dash appearance.

"To come out here for the second time in the beginning of the year for the long west coast swing is exciting for me because I learned a lot from last year," Allen said. "You go back and feel confident because you have the experience with the Outlaws. It's exciting and I think we're a lot more prepared. We're a lot more mature as drivers and mechanics and more aware of what to expect."

Both drivers said that experience and all of the things that come with it provide a huge confidence booster for the season. Knowing the tracks and having the notes gives them a good foundation instead of starting from scratch night after night, Schuchart said.

"As a driver and a mechanic that works on my own car, you know why certain things do certain things like weight and shocks and tires," Allen said. "Why people do different things at different tracks or different surfaces. With these guys you've really got to be on your game at all times. The track's adapting, drivers know where to go when the track changes at that lap or that time. They know what to do when they come back in and where to go with things. We want to get to that point so we're on the ball - just right there on the ball and adapt with those guys."

This weekend's event at Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif. was a particular high point for Schuchart last season. The 22-year-old driver led 22 laps over the two nights and scored ninth and second place finishes.

"I felt like since we were pretty good last year, we put together two good nights and we were never there before," Schuchart said. "We have notes to go off of. We kind of saw two different race tracks and we were kind of good on both of them."

"They're definitely different types of race tracks out in California," Schuchart said. "But Tulare is probably my favorite just because of how we ran last year. I like small tracks because you have to get up on the wheel. It's more of a driver's track. Bigger tracks are more about cars and motor and smaller tracks are more about driver so I think they're more fun for me."

Allen agreed, saying he looked forward to Thunderbowl and Silver Dollar Speedway in particular during this California swing.

Coming into the season the team brings the momentum of experience and renewed support from sponsors. The team has a new fleet of chassis from Triple X Race Co. and engines from Don Ott Racing Engines.

"We're getting really nice equipment. It just shows that people really have faith in us and care a lot about us and see that we have the passion and are willing to work for it," Allen said. "They're giving us a lot of really nice things and hopefully we'll go out here and perform well enough that it makes them proud, makes them happy doing that for us the last couple of years."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...s-to-Turn-Heads-Once-Again-in-California.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Overton Joins WoO Late Model Tour​*
Brandon Overton didn't get enough of the World of Outlaws Late Model Series when the national tour visited his home region in February so he's making plans to join the series on the road.

The 23-year-old standout from Appleton, Ga., has officially entered this year's WoO LMS Rookie of the Year chase and will be eligible for the $10,000 prize awarded to the tour's top first-year regular at season's end as well as the $250 Rookie of the Race bonus that's awarded to the highest-finishing rookie in each WoO LMS A-Main throughout the season.

After a strong performance during February's season-opening stretch of seven WoO LMS races in Georgia and Florida, Overton enters the tour's next action March 20-21 at Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway in Calvert City, Ky., and I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark., 12th in the overall series standings and leading Mason Zeigler of Chalk Hill, Pa., and Jordan Yaggy of Rochester, Minn., in a talent-filled Rookie of the Year chase.

"This is all I've done my whole life and it's what I want to keep doing. Running a national series is the next step and I feel like I'm ready for it," said Overton, who began his late model career a decade ago at the young age of 13. "We've looked at it and decided we're gonna try to do it with the goal of winning Rookie of the Year. We'll just see where the rest of the points play out, but I feel like we've got a pretty good shot at winning the rookie deal and maybe even winning a race or two."

Overton has plenty of reason to be optimistic about his chances after his performances in February. Debuting a brand new MasterSbilt by Huey Race Car for longtime car owners Doug and Cathy Varnadore, Overton nearly pulled off a surprise victory in the WoO LMS tour's season opener Feb. 6 at Screven Motor Speedway's Winter Freeze, leading 43 of 50 laps before finishing second to Steve Casebolt of Richmond, Ind.

Proving that the runner-up effort wasn't a fluke, Overton again contended to win in the following night's Winter Freeze event at Screven, leading six laps before eventually dropping to third behind current WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga., and Casebolt.

He kept the momentum rolling as the tour moved to Bubba Raceway Park for two races during the Bubba Army Winter Nationals Feb. 14-15, finishing sixth in the first leg before mechanical woes dropped him from a top-five spot the following night.

Overton struggled in the three WoO LMS events during Volusia Speedway Park's DIRTcar Nationals Feb. 19-21, failing to qualify for the first A-Main and finishing 20th and 28th in the other two races. But as he looks forward to his first year of full-time national traveling, Overton is confident he can show more of the promise he displayed at Screven and Bubba Raceway Park.

"I know I can race with those guys and I feel like we're gonna have some good runs," said Overton, whose No. 76 machine sports a large Budweiser logo thanks to sponsorship from A.B. Beverage, an Anheuser-Busch distributor in Evans, Ga., owned by the Varnadores. "I know we're gonna go and struggle at some places, but I think that we've got a good shot at winning the Rookie of the Year."

Overton has also proven his capabilities with his past success. He won numerous special events in the Crate Late Model ranks before bursting onto the Super Late Model scene in 2014 with regional victories with the Carolina Clash and Southern Nationals tours and a pair of runner-up finishes on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

But to claim Rookie of the Year honors this season, Overton will have to overcome two drivers that have shown plenty of promise of their own. Zeigler, 22, turned heads in limited WoO LMS action last year, earning a top five, two top 10s and a fast-qualifier award in nine appearances on the series. Yaggy, 23, was also solid last season with a fast-qualifier award and two heat race wins in his six appearances on tour.

"Mason and Jordan, they're both good drivers," Overton said of his fellow rookie contenders. "We're gonna go places where I might be a little better, but we'll go places where they'll probably be better than me. It's cool that we're all from different regions and now we get to run against each other and see how we stack up."

As excited as he is to chase the rookie title, Overton is also tackling the tour with a bit of restraint. With just one car and one engine at his team's disposal, Overton knows he'll have to be smart and do his best to avoid setbacks that might derail his points chances or overburden his team owner.

"Mr. Varnadore has been great to me and the reason he's stuck behind me as long as he has is because I race within my means and take care of my stuff," Overton said. "I've got one motor and one car. Most anybody else that does this has two motors and two cars. Maybe we can pick up another sponsor or something and get another car, but right now we're gonna do our best and try to take care of our stuff and just see how it goes."

One thing Overton does have in his favor is technical support from chassis builders Billy Vacek and Tader Masters of MasterSbilt by Huey. He switched to their chassis brand over the offseason and has given much credit to Vacek and Masters for his early-season performances. He hopes their continued support will lead to a successful rookie season.

"Now that I'm racing with Tader and Billy, they're there at the races and they're helping me more than anyone ever really has," Overton said. "That's the whole thing about it. I felt like with their help I can go out and run with just about anybody. They want to see me win and be successful. Hopefully that's what we're going to do."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/overton-joins-woo-late-model-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kaeding Back in Victory Lane​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6882&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

It was fitting Friday night's World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and King of the West Series feature at Thunderbowl Raceway took place on Friday the 13th. The unusual A main saw a first half plagued by flipping racecars and red flags, and a tail end car end the night for the leader. Ultimately, it was Tim Kaeding who avoided the on-track disorder and battled past a hard charging Terry McCarl to become the seventh different winner in seven Outlaws events.

"I've got to thank (Owners) Dennis and Teresa Roth, (Crew Chief Todd Ventura) all these guys with the Roth Enterprises team," an emotional Kaeding said in victory lane. "One year ago I definitely screwed up bad and this is one way to repay them for the ten years of hard work that they put in and I put into this deal. To keep the winning streak going here at Tulare with Dennis and them is a dream come true."

Kaeding, who started the feature in fourth, hung around in that spot for the first half of Friday night's A main. After a wreck on lap 12 took out both the leader, Joey Saldana, and third place Brad Sweet, Kaeding moved onto the front row.

Through the last ten laps, Kaeding closed on then leader Terry McCarl as the two worked their way through lapped traffic. With five to go, Kaeding finally found the momentum he needed, running the high side of the track and clearing McCarl out of turn four as they raced to the start/finish line.

"I thought we were going to be a fourth place car there for a while," Kaeding said. "That red came out and I finally took a drink of water and got calmed down and got my head out of my butt, and did what I know how to do at this place. I ran the fence and I ran the living crap out of this Roth Motorsports car."

Tonight's win was the fourth for Kaeding at Thunderbowl, tying him with Joey Saldana as the winningest Outlaws driver at the track. Kaeding now has 20 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature wins in his career. It was the first Outlaws win of the season for Roth Motorsports.

Saldana led the 35-lap feature to the green flag with Sweet in second and Carson Macedo in third. Before the field could complete the first lap, Macedo brought out the night's first red flag after getting caught in the cushion in the middle of turns three and four, flipping and snagging Donny Schatz. Schatz was able to return to the track.

Saldana again led the field to the green flag with Sweet in second. On the restart, McCarl took over the second position as Kaeding held steady in fourth. By lap 10, Sweet was challenging McCarl for the position and briefly took it back over. McCarl ran back though and held on to second.

Just two laps later McCarl narrowly avoided Ian Madsen who flipped in turn four and caught up Joey Saldana. Sweet was not so lucky - he hit the then leader after Saldana spun to the bottom of the track. After leading the first 12 laps, Saldana's night was ended. Sweet managed to eventually get back out, finishing the night in 15th.

Green flag racing returned with McCarl in the lead and Kaeding in second, but not for long. On lap 15, David Gravel, Daryn Pittman, Willie Croft and Bud Kaeding all wrecked, again in turns three and four. An open red was called as the track was cleared. Heavy damage ended Bud Kaeding's and Croft's nights. Pittman and Gravel were able to return to the track after time in the work area.

McCarl built up a strong lead in his No. 88 Country Builders car after the field returned to green - Kaeding was in second and Kerry Madsen in third. McCarl hit lapped traffic on lap 21 and began working his way through. Meanwhile, Shane Stewart, who started the night in ninth, had worked his way up to fourth and began battling Madsen for the third spot. After a battle that lasted several laps, Stewart cleared Madsen to take over the third position on the bottom of the track as the two drivers exited turn two.

Through the last ten laps, McCarl and Kaeding waged a fierce battle for the lead. Kaeding worked the top of the track right on the cushion while McCarl ran the bottom. Lap after lap, Kaeding looked to get a run, only to have McCarl shut the door. He finally got his chance as the two exited turn four, side-by-side, Kaeding took over the lead.

Stewart battled McCarl in the closing laps, taking over the second spot, as the two raced to the checkered flag.

"That was a crazy race," Stewart said. "Obviously with Joey and Brad and those guys crashing out, it helped us. Just have to thank Terry (McCarl) for racing me clean. It's always fun to race clean like that and not crash. And it was very easy to crash tonight as everybody could see. Definitely a good run for us, we're on a little bit of a high so hopefully we can keep it rolling."

Stewart exits the night with a 16 point lead over reigning World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz. The Larson Marks Racing driver has one win on the season, and just one finish outside the top-ten.

McCarl, who ultimately led 18 laps Friday night, said he was disappointed in where he finished.

"We had a strong middle race, got a little loose there at the end," said McCarl, an Altoona, Iowa-native. "I drove my butt off and kept pulling the wing back and then the wing got jammed and wouldn't move on me. I just got loose there and couldn't run with Tim off of the corners there as I was earlier. He's the best in the business around Tulare, so if you can run with him here, it's a testament to this team."

Earlier in the night, Brad Sweet became the fifth different driver of the season to take home a quick time after he put down a record breaking lap of 12.582 in qualifying. The night's winner, Tim Kaeding, was the old track record holder with a lap of 12.651 from 2010.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and King of the West Series return to action at Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif. on Saturday night. Tickets are still available by calling 1-877-395-8606 or visiting the track box office. Listen live onhttp://www.DIRTVision.com











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../Tim-Kaeding-Wins-at-Thunderbowl-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Repeats At Thunderbowl​*
With his decisive win Saturday night at Thunderbowl Raceway, Rico Abreu became the eighth different World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series winner in eight races so far this season - the first time since 1995 that has happened.

"Everything played out well tonight," Abreu said in victory lane. "I got a good start in the dash and then just made every lap count in that feature."

After a fifth place run Friday night at Thunderbowl, Abreu showed his dominance early in the night, scoring a win in his heat and second place finish in the Dash. When the green flag flew, Abreu battled past Brad Sweet to lead the first lap. Through several restarts, Abreu maintained his lead and by the end of the night had built up straightaway between him and second-place Shane Stewart.

Abreu's command performance at Thunderbowl was déjà vu for the 23-year-old driver, who scored his first ever series win almost exactly one year ago at the track.

"A lot of people don't realize how much work is put in behind the scenes and that's what makes this car go fast," Abreu said of his No. 24 Abreu Vineyards team. "It's a cool win. Especially to back it up with last year's Outlaw win. I look forward to winning a few more this year - not just here."

Shane Stewart kicked off the second night of racing for the Outlaws and King of the West Series at Thunderbowl by scoring the quick time of the night - the sixth different driver of the season to do so.

In the feature, Brad Sweet and Abreu, both California natives, led the field to the green flag. A yellow quickly fell on the track as Tim Kaeding and Jason Sides spun around in turn four. When the field returned to green, Abreu battled past Sweet to lead the first official lap. Donny Schatz utilized the restart to take over the fifth position and then found his way around Joey Saldana on the high side of four to take over the fourth position.

By lap three, Sweet worked to hold off Stewart who had his sights set on second. With Sweet working the bottom of the track, Stewart took the high line and passed Sweet as the two drivers came off of turn two onto the backstretch.

Sweet then had Donny Schatz to contend with. Schatz, the reigning series champion, had worked his way forward from a sixth place starting position. Through the next two laps, Schatz worked his way around Sweet to take over third.

A caution flag flew on lap 10 and on the subsequent restart a red flag was thrown after a mid-pack wreck that collected Brian Brown, Jason Johnson, the previous night's winner Tim Kaeding, Carson Macedo, Trey Starks and Cory Eliason.

The race again went back to green after an extended open red with Abreu in the lead. Schatz, then in third, tried to make his move on Stewart, at one point getting side-by-side with the Larson Marks Racing driver. Stewart however was able to hold the position.

By lap 15, Schatz was the one on the defensive after Sweet caught the Tony Stewart Racing driver. A slide job through turns three and four briefly gave Sweet the position but Schatz battled back by. Two laps later, Sweet was able to get back around Schatz. Three laps later, Sweet took back the second position from Stewart.

"Got the top groove in three and four really working pretty good and thought we were going to have something for Rico," Sweet said. "Then the rubber came down and I didn't find it quick enough."

Stewart said his car was a little too free after the earlier red flag and let Abreu get away from him and then Sweet get by. With track conditions in play, Stewart was able to find the fast line quicker than Sweet and battled back past the Kasey Kahne Racing driver on lap 23 for second.

Stewart tried to close the gap on Abreu in the closing laps but had nothing for the young driver. Abreu closed out his dominant performance by leading every lap.

"Obviously I wanted to beat (Rico) but I couldn't be beat by a better guy and a better team," said Stewart, who used to drive for Abreu's car owner Paul Silva. "I can't say enough for my guys. They've worked really hard this weekend. I felt like I was just a little free after that red and let Rico get away from us and was able to get back by Brad when the rubber came down&#8230; Anytime you can run top-three is a good weekend and we're very, very happy."

The finish was Stewart's third second place finish in a row. So far this season, he has just one finish outside the top-ten. Stewart expanded his championship points lead over second place Donny Schatz to 21.

Third place finisher Brad Sweet, who ran well Friday night at Thunderbowl before getting caught up in a wreck, said he needs to do a better job finding the racing line to keep up with his competitors.

"I didn't feel like I drove a really good race but my guys - we've been tight and tight and tight so we left it a little bit looser and was just a little bit too loose at the beginning to really get going the way I'd like to," Sweet said. "We're just learning. I'm happy to bring it home in third."

Sweet is currently third in the championship point standings, 22 points out of the lead and one point back from second place Schatz.

Bud Kaeding was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger after advancing 17 positions to finish in ninth.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series next heads to Stockton (Calif.) Dirt Track next weekend, March 21 and 22. Tickets are still available by calling 1-877-395-8606 or visiting http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets. Listen live on http://www.DIRTVision.com and follow live timing and scoring at http://www.WoOSprint.com/live-scoring.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...3/Rico-Abreu-Wins-at-Thunderbowl-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Set For All Star Season​*
Tony Stewart is looking forward to his first season as owner of the All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series, which kicks off its points-paying schedule next weekend at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio.

Stewart recently completed the purchase of the series from Guy Webb to add series owner to his résumé that includes NASCAR Cup Series owner-driver, World of Outlaws-USAC team owner and track owner.

"It's going to fun just to go through this whole season and hear the feedback from the drivers, the owners and the track owners and promoters to see what they like and what we can change and what we can make better for everybody," Stewart said. "It's going to be a fun season for me. It's going to be a good learning year for me to get used to seeing how different the culture is. I have run a lot of All Star races in the past so I kind of know what it's like. I haven't been part of the full schedule."

Stewart says being the series owner is going to be a big learning experience for him, but one of the keys will be having the help from newly hired series director, Don Grabey.

"Having someone like Don Grabey that has so much experience that's a huge weight lifted off my shoulders," Stewart said. "I trust Don's judgment and he knows how to handle a traveling series."

Grabey previously worked with the World of Outlaws since 1997 and most recently as the competition director since 2007. Stewart first approached The World Racing Group before the hire that he was interested in bringing Grabey to the All Stars.

"That's something we have is a great relationship with the World Racing Group and the World of Outlaws," Stewart said. "To get their blessing to go talk to Don was a huge asset for us. When somebody like Don has been on the road that much like he has and he's at the top level there and top of his game. That's a tough sell to get him to try and leave the World of Outlaws. I think it's a scenario that's good for all of us. He's from the west edge of Pennsylvania and the All Stars are based out of Ohio and I would say 70% of the races are within an eight-hour drive of his house. I think that was something that was pretty attractive to him."

With 29 events in Ohio and 14 in Pennsylvania, races will also be held in Indiana, New York, Michigan and Wisconsin. The championship season will come to a close at Stewart's Eldora Speedway on October 10.

"There are some cool racetracks that haven't been part of the All Stars schedule for a while and some new tracks that are coming into it for the first time," Stewart said. "I'm pretty excited about the schedule because I know there are some iconic tracks that everybody expects to go to every year."

Prior and during Budweiser Speedweeks for the Sprint Cup Series last month at Daytona International Speedway, Stewart was able to attend the first non-points All Star races of the season at Bubba Raceway Park and Volusia Speedway Park.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH.../03/Tony-Stewart-Set-for-All-Star-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kentucky Lake WoO LMS Event Cancelled​*
The strong storms that brought record amounts of snow to Kentucky and surrounding states this winter have claimed Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway's World of Outlaws Late Model Series Bluegrass Nationals.

Track and series officials have announced the World of Outlaws Late Model Series event scheduled for March 20 has been cancelled due to extremely wet conditions at the track following the region's latest round of winter weather.

Large accumulations of snow that have slowly thawed have prevented and continue to prevent track crews from preparing the three-eighths-mile oval and its surrounding facility.

"We were really looking forward to having the World of Outlaws back at Kentucky Lake," said track co-owner Ronnie Jones. "Unfortunately, the weather just hasn't cooperated. I hate it for all the fans because I know they were really excited about this race. But after the winter we've had, there was really no other option."

The Bluegrass Nationals, which would have served as the first WoO LMS event at Kentucky Lake since 2005, was scheduled to be the opening leg of a weekend doubleheader for WoO LMS competitors. At this point, the series event on March 21 at I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark., remains on schedule.

However, I-30 Speedway officials are also dealing with wet conditions from the recent snow storms that hit that area. A final decision on the status of the I-30 event will be announced soon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...kentucky-lake-woo-late-model-event-cancelled/


----------



## Ckg2011

*I-30 Cancels WoO Late Model Event​*
Lingering wet conditions from the same winter storm systems that led to the cancellation of Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway's March 20 World of Outlaws Late Model Series event have forced officials from I-30 Speedway to also cancel the WoO LMS event scheduled for March 21 at I-30.

Large accumulations of snow that have slowly thawed and frequent rain have left the quarter-mile oval and its surrounding facility heavily saturated, with large portions of the track's pit area inaccessible.

With forecasts predicting more wet weather later in the week, track promoter Tracey Clay was forced to call off the event.

"I want to thank Tracey and her father Joe for their efforts to host this race," WoO LMS Series Director Tim Christman said. "They've always done everything possible to get our races in. Unfortunately, the harsh weather this winter has made it impossible for the track to host a major event this weekend."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/i-30-cancels-woo-late-model-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wilson Is Already Amped Up For Little 500​*
"Two-Time" is a nickname that Crawfordsville, Ind. driver Jacob Wilson has respectively earned by virtue of his back-to-back Must See Racing sanctioned Pay Less Little 500 victories. But Wilson hopes he gets a new nickname if he can claim a third Little 500 victory on May 23.

Wilson is one of the first of a handful of early drivers that have committed to run the Must See Racing season opener April 3-4 at Hickory Motor Speedway in Newton, N.C. The event is part of the PASS South Super Late Model Easter Bunny 150.

Wilson had a remarkable season in 2014. He claimed his second consecutive Little 500 victory and capped off his season with a winged sprint car win at Madera, Calif. on Nov. 21. The event was televised by Must See Racing television on MAVTV.

The "Southern Showdown" is a race Wilson is eagerly looking forward to. It is an area of the country Wilson enjoys and it will officially start the 2015 racing season for his Wilson Bros. Racing Team.

Wilson has a lot of different options in 2015. He will be running Must See Racing events in addition to a USAC Silver Crown car and a winged dirt sprint car. But, his primary focus will be winning a third consecutive Little 500 victory.

"My main focus is the Little 500," he said. "I plan on running the first four Must See Racing events. We'll see where we are at after the Little 500 and decide what we'll do the rest of the season. I've got so many different options this year. I need to see what I can do with the sponsors I have. Maybe I just go where the money is and do a few dirt shows. If I'm leading the points, who knows. I want to focus on wins."

Wilson is definitely a favorite entering the inaugural Southern Showdown on April 4.

The young driver may be arguably the hottest pavement sprint car driver entering the 2015 racing season. At only 24 years of age, he has won the two biggest pavement sprint car races in the country already in his young career. In addition to his Little 500 victories, he won the 2008 Joe James/Pat O'Connor Memorial at Salem (Ind.) Speedway. He also competed in the Indy Lights Series in 2011.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/wilson-is-already-amped-up-for-little-500/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Adds Two Asphalt Sprint Series​*
The USAC schedule has been bolstered with the addition of King of the Wing and Auto Value Bumper-to-Bumper Sprint Car asphalt sprint car series, as reported by SPEED SPORT on March 9.

A total of 20 races are planned, with 11 of them falling under both sanctions. The opening races are April 10-11 in Florida and the closers are a trio of races Nov. 20-22 in California. In between, events will occur in Alabama, Indiana, Michigan, Ohio, Idaho and Washington.

"We are excited with the additional reach these racing series afford us in terms of race fans and participants," said newly appointed Executive USAC Racing Director Davey Hamilton. "The inaugural season of the King of the Wing proved successful in 2014 and the Auto Value series has a rich history. We believe these series will be valuable assets for USAC as we continue to expand our racing inventory."

The 2015 calendar will witness a USAC return to storied tracks like Anderson, Winchester and Salem, Ind. Speedways, which have a long tradition of not only open-wheel, but USAC history. Salem hosts the Auto Value Sprints May 30, while Winchester and Anderson are slated for June 27 and 28 Auto Value events. In addition, Madera and Irwindale (Calif.) Speedways, which have hosted numerous races in the past, will host Nov. 20-21 races, while the season closer occurs at the new Kern County Raceway Park oval in Bakersfield.

"I'm extremely excited about the future of winged pavement sprint car racing," said Tom Hartsell Jr., director of the Auto Value series. "I appreciate the rich history of USAC and the marketing possibilities alone help make this business venture a no-brainer for me. I look forward to a long and lasting relationship and great racing."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-adds-two-asphalt-sprint-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Of America Field Features Elite Talent​*
The nation's elite open-wheel dirt modified drivers will descend on the Humboldt Speedway in Humboldt, Kan. for King of America V presented by Chix Gear March 26-28.

Last month, the USMTS forged an agreement with MAVTV to televise five events that will be tape-delayed broadcast on the growing cable network.

The series of shows will begin with the upcoming King of America V, and bring the USMTS and its competitors to a national television audience while also giving our sponsors and those of the drivers some invaluable exposure.

The winner of Saturday's 100-lap main event will earn $10,000 while every driver making the big dance will pocket no less than $1,000 to start the race.

Each driver will run four heat races from four different starting positions-two on Thursday and two on Friday. Passing points will be combined for each driver using the best three of four heat races, and the top 12 drivers in overall combined points from Thursday and Friday are locked into the first six rows of Saturday's A-main.

Also on Thursday and Friday, the top 16 points-earners each night will run a 20-lap feature with $1,000 up for grabs to the winner.

In addition to the USMTS Modifieds, the Holley Iron Man Series featuring USRA B-Mods will run a complete show of heat races and main events all three days.

Two-time and defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders of Happy, Texas, is the defending King of America. Marshalltown, Iowa's Ryan Gustin, who captured the USMTS title in 2011-12, won the 2013 event and Stormy Scott of Las Cruces, N.M., won the event in 2012. Nine-time USMTS National Champion Kelly Shryock won the inaugural race in 2011.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../king-of-america-field-features-elite-talent/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC/CRA Introduces Incentive Program​*
Officials with the AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprint Car Series announced Wednesday the formation of a new racer incentive program that is designed to encourage more teams to travel and compete in the entire CRA Schedule.

The program will go into effect on May 2. Starting that night at Perris Auto Speedway, any car or team that has perfect attendance will be given one free pit pass at each event.

Team owners will need to supply a name for the USAC VIP list throughout the year.

That person will sign in at the pit gate to receive their free pass at each race track. To remain eligible for the free pit pass, that car/team must maintain perfect attendance.

The AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprint Car Series will travel to USA Raceway in Tucson, Ariz. for two nights of action starting Friday, March 20 for the Copper On Dirt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usaccra-introduces-incentive-program/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chip Ganassi Racing Ventures Into GRC​*
Chip Ganassi Racing Teams, Inc. announced Wednesday the formation of a two-car team in the Supercar class of Red Bull Global Rallycross with new partner Loenbro and drivers Brian Deegan and Steve Arpin.

CGRT joins the vibrant and growing series and looks to continue its history of on-track success while also complementing the team's continued focus on reaching millennials as a vehicle to grow interest in motorsports.

CGRT joins forces with energy services and construction company Loenbro, which serves clients throughout the Rocky Mountain region and beyond, to field the two-car team out of CGRT's Concord, N.C.-based shop that houses their NASCAR Sprint Cup and XFINITY Series programs. Founding brothers Paul and Jon Leach are entrepreneurs who built a company on a foundation of strong core values and a tireless effort to exceed clients' expectations, and have had life-long personal interests in the world of motorsports.

The 16-time X-Games medalist Deegan will pilot the No. 38 RockStar Energy Drink Ford Fiesta ST, with teammate Arpin in the No. 00 ENEOS Ford Fiesta ST. Arpin will run the full 12-race calendar, with Deegan competing in seven races. The two will also compete in X Games Austin this summer as it returns to Circuit of the Americas from June 4-7.








"As a fan of motorsports I'm particularly interested in the GRC cars, their horsepower levels and the absence of traction control but make no mistake about it, we are in this series to win - both on and off the race track," Ganassi said.

"Also, GRC has proven to be a very innovative and fresh take on today's motorsports product. The series is targeting a new demographic and aligns with ours and more importantly with our partners' focus on connecting with millennials."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/chip-ganassi-racing-ventures-into-grc/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Penske Leads USAC Hall Of Fame Inductees​*
The initial eight 2015 inductees into the USAC Hall of Fame have been announced and four more, selected by popular vote from a list of 16 eligibles distributed through social mediums, will be announced April 15.

The fourth annual USAC Hall of Fame induction ceremonies will be held July 25 at the Lincoln Tech Indianapolis Speedrome in Indianapolis, Ind., in conjunction with the inaugural "Tony Stewart Classic" Midget race.

The eight-member class of inductees announced today includes five drivers, two car owners and a chief mechanic. They are (alphabetically) Clint Brawner, Butch Hartman, Lindsey Hopkins, Jim Hurtubise, Fred Lorenzen, Roger Penske, Shorty Templeman and Sleepy Tripp.

Online voting for the final four 2015 inductees into the USAC Hall of Fame is now available on the USAC website at www.usacracing.com.

Brawner, of Phoenix, Ariz., was one of the most accomplished of all car builders and crew chiefs and won National driving titles as a car owner with drivers Jimmy Bryan (1954, 1956 and 1957) and Mario Andretti (1965, 1966 and 1969). He finally entered victory lane as the winning crew chief with driver Andretti in 1969, who piloted his Brawner Hawk to victory.

In all, he amassed 51 championship wins and his impressive driver list includes the likes of Bryan, Andretti, A.J. Foyt, Bob Sweikert, Roger McCluskey, Troy Ruttman, Rodger Ward and Eddie Sachs. Brawner's cars won the first four Hoosier Hundreds with drivers Sweikert and Bryan and, in 1957, he won the 500-mile "Race of Two Worlds" at Monza, Italy with Bryan. Each May, a driver at Indianapolis receives the prestigious Clint Brawner Mechanical Achievement Award in his memory.

Hartman, of Zanesville, Ohio, won five USAC Stock car championships in the 1970s and, in 1968, became the first rookie driver ever to lead the Daytona 500. The 1966 USAC Stock car Rookie of the Year and 1967 Most Improved Driver, then won the first 500-mile stock car race held at Pocono, Pa Raceway in 1971. A frequent NASCAR competitor as well with some success, he was inducted into the National Dirt Late Model Hall of Fame in 2004. His total of USAC Stock Car victories was 29.

Hopkins, from Miami, Fla., fielded competitive National Championship cars for three decades, entering up to four cars on occasion at the Indianapolis 500.

Never an Indy 500 winner, he appeared headed for that achievement in 1955 until his driver, two-time "500″ winner Bill Vukovich, perished in an accident while leading in an effort to score his third consecutive victory. In 1957 and 1959, Hopkins scored a second-place finish at Indy with driver Jim Rathmann.

In 1972, Roger McCluskey won the 1972 Ontario 500 in a Hopkins entry, and then earned the 1973 USAC National Championship in another Hopkins car.

Championship wins also came for Hopkins at Phoenix, Ariz., Atlanta, Ga., Milwaukee, Wisc., Langhorne, Pa., Springfield, Ill. and Brooklyn, Mich. with drivers McCluskey, George Amick, Tony Bettenhausen, Bobby Marshman and Jim Rathmann. In 1959, Rathmann won a "special" Championship race for Hopkins at Daytona Beach, Fla.

Hurtubise, of North Tonawanda, N.Y., stood the racing world on its ears in 1960 when he flirted with the 150-mph. barrier at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. He was that year's "500″ Rookie of the Year. National Championship wins came at Sacramento, Calif., Langhorne, Pa. and Springfield, Ill. (twice), before suffering serious burns in an accident at Milwaukee, Wisc. in 1964. He was the last driver to wheel a front-engined car in the Indy 500 in 1968.

A spectacular sprint car racer, he won 14 USAC features, including five in a row at the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track. Also an accomplished stock car veteran, he won the 1966 Atlanta 500 NASCAR race. In 1993 he was inducted into the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame.

Lorenzen, of Elmhurst, Ill., was a 2015 inductee into the NASCAR Hall of Fame. The 1958 and 1959 USAC Stock Car Champion, he won 12 USAC features during his career. The 1965 Daytona 500 winner, he also won the 1963 and 1965 World 600 in Charlotte, N.C. Named one of NASCAR's 50 greatest drivers, "Fearless Freddie" was inducted into the Motorsports Hall of Fame of America in 2001. He was also a multiple race winner at NASCAR ovals at Richmond and Martinsville, Va. In nine Daytona 500 starts, he finished out of the top-10 only once.

Penske, born in Shaker Heights, Ohio, has set the gold standard for car owners, winning a record 15 Indianapolis 500s. An astute businessman, he was USAC's 1962 Road Racing Champion but his extensive motorsports involvement has earned the respect of everyone, earning numerous championships and race victories in multiple disciplines.

A member of the International Motorsports Hall of Fame, the Motorsports Hall of Fame of America and numerous other Halls of Fame, the "Captain" actually competed in the 1961 and 1962 United States Grand Prix Formula One races.

His list of top-caliber drivers has included Indianapolis 500 winners Mark Donohue, Rick Mears, Bobby Unser, Danny Sullivan, Al Unser Sr. and Jr., Emerson Fittipaldi, Helio Castroneves, Gil DeFerran and Sam Hornish, Jr., plus Daytona 500 winners Ryan Newman and Joey Logano.

Templeman, who listed Washington as his home during his racing career, was USAC's National Midget Champion in its first three seasons, 1956, 1957 and 1958. He scored 22 USAC Midget wins prior to his untimely death in a crash at Marion, Ohio in 1962. A multiple Midget racing champion in the northwest, he scored a "sweep" of the three features comprising the 1956 "Night Before the 500″ program in Indianapolis, Ind.

Inducted into the National Midget Auto Racing Hall of Fame in its inaugural class of 1984, he competed in five Indianapolis 500s, earning a fourth-place finish in 1961. His best National Championship finishes came at DuQuoin, Ill. and Syracuse, N.Y. in 1961 where he was second.

Tripp, of Costa Mesa, Calif., scored more USAC Midget victories (total National and Regional) than anyone in history. His total of 161 lists him third on the all-time USAC list behind Rich Vogler (171) and A.J. Foyt (162). The 1986 inductee into the National Midget Auto Racing Hall of Fame won a pair of USAC National Midget titles (1975 and 1976) and seven championships in the Western Midget Series.

He also earned notoriety with his exploits to New Zealand, which resulted in numerous major race victories and championships, including an amazing nine wins in the prestigious 50-Lap Classic at Auckland. In 1985 and 1987, he also won the prestigious Belleville Midget Nationals in Kansas. In addition to his United States and New Zealand successes, his career also included victories in Australia and Canada.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/penske-leads-usac-hall-of-fame-inductees/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Scores Close Win At Stockton​*
Shane Stewart had victory in sight as he rounded turn four on the final lap of Saturday night's FVP Western Spring Shootout at the Stockton Dirt Track. Reigning World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz had other things in mind though as he dove to the bottom of the track and drag raced Stewart to the finish line.

By just .220 seconds, Schatz overtook Stewart and became the first repeat winner of the 2015 season - a streak that goes back eight races - and ended his own winless streak in the State of California that stretched all the way back to September 2012.

"I'm just happy for my whole Bad Boy Buggies team," Schatz said. "These guys have had a little bit of everything this year. We've had good, bad, indifferent and to be able to be the first repeat winner, hopefully we get on a roll here."

Schatz entered the feature on the second row. He took the quick time in qualifying earlier in the night and set a new track record with a lap of 12.566.

Paul McMahan and Stewart led the field to the green flag in the 30 lap feature. Stewart quickly jumped to the lead on the start as McMahan fell back. Schatz overtook McMahan for the third spot on lap two. After battling for several laps, he cleared Saldana for second on lap seven. Saldana retook the spot just before a caution was called on lap eight, which gave the position back to Schatz.

As the field returned to green, Stewart built up a sizable lead over Schatz and Saldana.

A rash of cautions through the early and middle portion of the feature bunched up the field on laps eight, 12, 13 and 19. Each time, Stewart hung tough, holding off challenges from Schatz and building his lead back up.

"Those restarts are kind of what killed us," Schatz said. "You get everybody bunched back up and they get a run at you."

Schatz nearly lost his second place position to Saldana following the restart on lap 13, but after a side-by-side back straight battle, Schatz maintained.

The battle for the lead took shape after the lap 13 restart. Stewart got a good start, but Schatz quickly closed the gap and fought past Stewart as the two drivers exited turn two. Schatz led lap 16.

Meanwhile, in third, Saldana worked hard on each restart to hold off McMahan who tried to find a way around the No. 71m Motter Equipment car. Saldana held the position each time and stayed focused on the leaders.

The battle between Schatz and Stewart intensified after the restart on lap 19. The drivers made contact on lap 20 as Stewart looked low in three and four and Schatz fought to hold him off. Schatz held onto the lead. In the waning laps, as the two drivers worked their way through lapped traffic, Stewart worked to get around Schatz. He soon found his opportunity.

"We got by (Stewart) in traffic," Schatz said. "I didn't know if we had any leeway or not, I was just trying to hit my marks the best I could. I don't know, I kind of got worse as the race went on. I just kept trying to change my style and couldn't quite get my car to do what I needed it to."

With two laps remaining the caution flag flew for the final time as D.J. Netto found himself stopped off track in turn one. When the field returned to green, Stewart got his opportunity as he battled past Schatz on the backstretch to lead lap 29.

As Stewart led the field to the finish, he looked low as Schatz went high.

"Shane dove into three across the bottom and I knew if I didn't go Hail Mary on the top, there was no prayer for me," Schatz said.

The two banged bumpers and then drag raced down the front stretch. As they crossed the finish line, Schatz had nosed ahead by just .220 seconds.

"I wasn't sure where I needed to be coming off of four and obviously when Donny got by me, he was better than I was off of four but I felt like I was better than he was in one and two," Stewart said. "Just the last couple of laps, I told him I didn't even see the white flag. I didn't see the checkered - a hell of a race."

"It was close," Stewart continued. "We try to keep (Schatz) honest - he's the best and tonight proved that. Just hoping we can stay where we are. We've got a heck of a car and if the driver doesn't mess up very many times, I think we can win some more races."

Stewart ended the night with a 16 point lead over Schatz in the championship standings. It was the fourth night in a row Stewart finished second.

Saldana, who finished the night in third after battling McMahan for position much of the night, almost found disaster after getting forced off the track late in the race.

"I don't think Shane saw me there and I almost didn't finish - I got lucky there that I got run off the track and got back on," Saldana said. "It's fun racing up front and when you get close you want more but it's so hard to get more out here. You've just got to kind of take what you can get and move on. So hopefully tomorrow we can get a little bit better."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to the Stockton (Calif.) Dirt Track tomorrow night for the second night of the FVP Western Spring Shootout. Tickets are still available by visiting the box office at the track. Listen live on http://www.DIRTVision.com






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Schatz-Wins-Stockton-Dirt-Track-Thriller.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arneson Chasing $150,000 USMTS Prize​*
They say there's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, but for Austin Arneson there could be a pot of gold waiting for him at the end of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

The 23-year-old from Fargo, N.D., earned $5,000 for winning the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region presented by Day Motor Sports, but that could be just one small step toward a possible $150,000 payday if he can pull off the nearly impossible.

Arneson was impressive during the first eleven races of the 2015 campaign, and making it even more remarkable is the fact that he's a genuine rookie in United States Modified Touring Series competition, having raced just a handful of shows last season.

He picked up his career-first USMTS win on the third night of the season-opener at the Shady Oaks Speedway in Goliad, Texas, and snagged a couple more wins the following week at the El Paso Speedway Park.

But despite winning three of the first eight events, Arneson led two-time winner Dereck Ramirez by just six points entering the region's final three-race swing at the Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M.

Ramirez flipped the points after the first night but Arneson charged back on the second night to rebuild a 28-point lead over Ramirez going into the final race. On the last day, Jason Hughes was eliminated from title contention when Arneson took the green flag in his heat race while Ramirez saw his hopes dashed when he was the first driver to drop out of the main event.

Arneson finished 13th to win the regional points title and the accompanying $5,000.

"I knew I had to hang around him, and I knew if he didn't get too far ahead and I didn't get too far back we'd have the points deal," Arneson said. "I don't know what happened to Dereck; I just saw him go into the infield there. It sucks because everybody kind of wants a close finish for the deal, but we're happy to get it and we'll just go from here."

In the final MVT Gulf Coast Border Region standings, Arneson bested Ramirez by 44 markers.

Arneson is now the sole competitor with the opportunity to walk away $150,000 richer from the season-ending USMTS awards banquet. All he has to do now is win three more regional titles, and then win the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental while becoming the 2015 USMTS National Championship.

Each of the four USMTS regional champions will earn $5,000 while the winner of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental and subsequent USMTS National Champion will earn $20,000.

That's $40,000 to win all four regions and The Hunt, but for any driver who can complete such an unheard of feat, there's a $110,000 bonus to make the champion's check an incredible $150,000.

There's also bonuses in place if the USMTS National Champion can win multiple regions. If a driver can win three regions and 'The Hunt' that driver gets a $50,000 bonus to make his take-home pay $100,000 for the feat. Win two regions and 'The Hunt' and you'll walk away with $50,000, including a $30,000 bonus.)

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/arneson-chasing-150000-usmts-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Rules All At Tennessee Nat'l​*
There was simply no stopping Matt Cooper on Friday night at Tennessee Nat'l Raceway.

Cooper, a former two-time race winner at the Tennessee 200, added a third race win to his credit during preliminary action for the 2015 edition of the event in dominating fashion - by setting the K&N Filters Fast Time (14.50 seconds), leading every lap of his heat race, starting on the K&N Filters Pole Position and then running off to wire the field during the 25-lap season opener for the K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series.

How did the Mackenzie, Tenn. driver do it?

"With a good race car," Cooper smiled in Victory Lane. "A lot of people can drive a good car [and finish well], but this was a real good car tonight. It's been good everywhere we've been. I've also gotta thank the track crew here at Hohenwald - if you'd have asked me at noon this afternoon if we'd have been racing tonight I'd have never believed you, but it was awesome tonight."

Behind Cooper, however, the results were shuffled mightily on the final lap after the No. 29 of Keith Hammett and the No. 7W of J.C. Waller came together in turn one fighting for the runner-up spot. When the contact sent Waller around, seven cars piled in with nowhere to go, turning the far end of the race track into a parking lot and making for some surprise finishers in the top five.

Robert Powers, who was running sixth at the white flag, slid through the melee to finish second, with Centerville, Tennessee's Justin Cross taking what he called a "35th place race car" all the way to the third spot at the checkered flag. Another local driver, Dave Jurist, from Monterey, Tenn., was the last car to make it through the crash in fourth. Waller, out of Arlington, Tenn., rounded out the top five.

Josh Tomlin led the next five drivers by finishing sixth, and Eric Hickerson, from Linden, Tenn. was seventh. Brookland, Ark. native Keith Hammett slotted in eighth at the checkered flag, followed by two-time USCS Modified champion and Munford, Tenn. driver Ben Reed in ninth. 2013 champion Troy Dow, also out of Munford, rounded out the top ten.

In other preliminary action, Josh Tomlin grabbed the checkered flag in the Aero Race Wheels Second Heat. Justin Cross garnered the Comp Cams Hard Charger Award by virtue of passing the most cars in the main event.

*The finish:*
Matt Cooper, Robert Powers, Justin Cross, Dave Jurist, J.C. Waller, AJosh Tomlin, Eric Hickerson, Keith Hammett, Ben Reed, Troy Dow, Bobby Allen, Todd Bates, Dustin Casselberry, Greg Welch, Jamie Williams, Shawn Knuckle

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/cooper-rules-all-at-tennessee-natl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Davenport In Atomic Lid-Lifter​*
Jonathan Davenport led every lap of a fast and furious Buckeye Spring 50 on Friday night at Atomic Speedway.

With the win, Davenport takes over the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series point lead heading to Brownstown Speedway on Saturday.

Josh Richards briefly took the lead from Davenport on a restart, but Davenport quickly shot back around him re-taking the lead. Richards came home in second, followed by 17th-starting Mason Zeigler, Chris Brown and Jimmy Owens.

"The car was unbelievable all night long," Davenport said. "We found a few things wrong after qualifying. We were just spot-on in the heat and feature. The track was extremely fast and hooked up. It is a great feeling to have a car that handled like that for the entire race. The only thing we really tore up was the right front flair, but we will get that fixed and get ready for Brownstown tomorrow night."

Davenport started on the pole and was into lapped traffic only five laps into the race as he set a blistering pace. At times; to show how dominant Davenport was; he was a full second faster than anyone else several times during the race.

Richards was pleased with his second-place finish, continuing a good start to the racing season.

"Jonathan was so fast tonight. I lost track of him several times out there," Richards said. "Having not raced much last year and to come here when it's hooked up, I think I need to get back in the gym and work out some more. I want to thank Valvoline and Seubert Calf Ranches. We are coming to Brownstown tomorrow night and will try and get the win there."

Zeigler charged through the field to finish third.

"Wow! What a race track and race that was tonight," he said. "We had only been here once, and it was rained out. I hoped the crowd enjoyed that one. We were just biding our time out there and then all of sudden we had some really great restarts and we were in the top five. To have Longhorn Chassis finish first and third in this stout field; that is something."

Owens set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongs the 40 entrants and set an Atomic Speedway track record with a lap of 12.748 seconds.

Kenny Johnson won the companion modified feature.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Josh Richards, Mason Zeigler, Chris Brown, Jimmy Owens, Steve Francis, Devin Moran, Dennis Erb Jr., Don O'Neal, Dustin Linville, Eddie Carrier Jr., Tim Dohm, Earl Pearson Jr., Bobby Pierce, Jared Landers, Matt Westfall, Billy Moyer Jr., Duane Chamberlain, Greg Oliver, Kent Robinson, Scott Bloomquist, Tim McCreadie, Freddie Carpenter, Steve Casebolt, Davey Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/its-all-davenport-in-atomic-lid-lifter/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ohnson Rumbles From 23rd At 411​*
The 2015 Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series season opener on Saturday night at 411 Motor Speedway was one for the ages, as defending series National Champion Ronnie Johnson thrilled the packed house by starting 23rd, taking the lead on lap 35, and posting more than a three second margin of victory at the end of 50 laps.

Johnson started 23rd after failing to post a time during qualifications when his left-rear tire rolled off the wheel on his first qualifying lap. At that time, Johnson thought his chances for a win were gone, but he would try to just take it easy, get a decent finish, and go on to the next race.

When Johnson pulled his NeSmith Chevrolet Special into victory lane after the race, he looked as surprised as anyone that he was actually there.

"I thought I had no chance to win this race from the 23rd starting spot, so I thought I would just ride around easy, stay out of trouble, and see if I could salvage close to a top 10 finish," Johnson said. "At about the halfway point of the race, we had a caution and I looked at the scoreboard at the top five cars. I then realized I was racing with those guys, and if I stepped it up a notch, I just might have a chance to win this thing."

Johnson got up on the wheel and brought the capacity crowd to their feet while he showed them why he is an Inductee in the National Dirt Late Model Hall of Fame. By lap 29, Johnson was fourth, and on lap 30, he went from fourth to second. Johnson chased down the race leader Adam Martin and the pair raced side-by-side for the lead for three laps.

Johnson took the lead on lap 35, but he reached heavy lapped traffic on lap 40. This enabled Mario Gresham to close in and begin to look for room to challenge Johnson for the lead. That opportunity never came, as a caution flag on lap 45 opened up a clear race track for Johnson, and he checked out to take the amazing win in the final six laps.

Gresham finished second in the Gresham Racing Parts Special and the Cruise With The Champions Rookie of the Race Award. Martin hung on to take the third spot in the Seals Insurance Special and Pierce McCarter was fourth in the McCarter Lumber CVR. Tim Busha drove the Kilpatrick Racing GRT to a fifth-place finish.

*The finish:*
Ronnie Johnson, Mario Gresham, Adam Martin, Pierce McCarter, Tim Busha, Tyler Crowder, Brandon Williams, Ryan King, Ryan King, Jadon Frame, Ross Martin, Jacob Grizzle, Trevor Thompson, Rusty Ballenger, Tony Thompson, Forrest Trent, Jake Knowles, Cory Hedgecock, Jeff Smith, Josh Johnson, Adam Beeler, Barry Anderson, Lavon Sparks, Matt Dooley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/johnson-rumbles-from-23rd-at-411/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Storms To Humboldt Victory​*
Stormy Scott's 2015 debut with the United States Modified Touring Series couldn't have gone any better for the Las Cruces, N.M., racer as he led every lap of a competitive main event at the Humboldt Speedway to kick off the MSD Central Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

Making his first USMTS start since the USMTS Winter Nationals last November, Scott sped to a convincing heat race win and then drew the pole position to set the pace for the 30-lap, 26-car feature.

Casey Arneson challenged Scott in the early laps of the race, but Scott slowly pulled away to a big advantage over the first 10 laps while Ryan Gustin and Dereck Ramirez raced past Arneson to battle for the runner-up spot.

Finding the rear of the field just before the halfway point of the race, Scott nearly saw his hopes vanish when he collided with a lapped car that was slowing to retire to the infield.

The 25-year-old held on, but the hiccup allowed Gustin to pull alongside while Ramirez was glued to the pair's bumpers.

For the last half of the race, the fans in attendance were witness to a classic battle between three on the monsters of the USMTS.

Both Gustin and Ramirez took turns challenging Scott on both the low and high sides of the corners, but Scott was consistently better exiting the turns and withstood every challenge until he crossed beneath the checkered flags.

The win was Scott's first since a victory on Halloween eve last October at the Southern Oklahoma Speedway and 33rd of his USMTS career-five of which have happened at 'The Hummer' including the 2012 King of America.

Ramirez fended off Gustin to finish second and Arneson held on for fourth. Kelly Shryock made his 2015 debut with a fifth-place run.

*The finish:*
Stormy Scott, Dereck Ramirez, Ryan Gustin, Casey Arneson, Kelly Shryock, Terry Phillips, Rodney Sanders, Austin Arneson, Jason Hughes, Keith Foss, Cade Dillard, Austin Siebert, Tad Davis, Darron Fuqua, Grant Junghans, Jeremy Chambers, John Allen, Darwin Karau, Jesse Sobbing, Joe Duvall, Brian Green, Johnny Fennewald, Nick Nevins, Zack VanderBeek, Brandon Watson, Ryan McAninch.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/scott-storms-to-humboldt-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pearson Claims Third Indiana Icebreaker​*
Earl Pearson Jr. claimed his third Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Indiana Icebreaker on Saturday night at Brownstown Speedway.

In front of a standing-room-only crowd, Pearson took the lead on lap two from Devin Moran and led the rest of the way for his second LOLMDS victory of the season in the Carlton and Kemp Lamm, Dunn-Benson Ford, Lucas Oil Products-sponsored Black Diamond Chassis.

Scott Bloomquist moved past Moran on lap 31 and chased down Pearson, but never found enough room to overtake him. Moran finished third, followed by Jimmy Owens, and the defending race winner, Don O'Neal.

"I knew getting to the front was critical," Pearson said. "It's Kemp Lamm's birthday, so what a way to celebrate by winning here at Brownstown! With all the bad winter weather they have had here, they did a good job getting the track smooth. They had a heck of a crowd here tonight.

"I wanted to get the jump on Moran quickly. The car felt good all night. The heat race we ran was a good one, and winning that sure helped us tonight, because we were able to start on the front row. It's great to win with the Lamms being here. Andy Durham builds a great engine and I want to thank him for all of the horsepower he is providing us this year."

Bloomquist, in one of his best runs of the season on the LOLMDS tour, was pleased with his runner-up finish.

"Our car hasn't been that bad this year," he said. "We just haven't had the finishes to show for it. We needed a good run here tonight and we got it.

I didn't know if I could get around Moran. Once I was able to do so, I tried to run down Earl. We caught him there, but with passing at a premium, we just had to settle for second and get a good finish.

Moran, who last year had an 18-win season, was looking for his first-ever win at Brownstown. He started on the pole and led the opening lap.

"I thought maybe tonight was the night we could get that first win here," he said.

"I tried my best to hold Earl off, but he had enough momentum on the outside to get by me. I slipped just enough later on to allow Bloomquist to get by, but we will gladly take a top three here. It's the best we have ever finished here. I want to thank Dow Cameron Oil and Gas, Eddie's Sunoco, and Donnie Moran Driving School for all of their help. To run third with these guys, I am tickled to death."

Completing the top 10 were Chris Simpson, Brandon Sheppard, Eddie Carrier Jr., Steve Casebolt, and Steve Francis.

*The finish:*
Earl Pearson Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Devin Moran, Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal, Chris Simpson, Brandon Sheppard, Eddie Carrier Jr., Steve Casebolt, Steve Francis, Mike Marlar, Jonathan Davenport, Josh Richards, Tim McCreadie, Matt Westfall, Dennis Erb Jr., Billy Moyer Jr., Dustin Linville, Duane Chamberlain, Jared Landers, Mike Benedum, Chris Brown, Austin Rettig, Kent Robinson, Bobby Pierce, Mason Zeigler, Jeremy Hines

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/pearson-claims-third-indiana-icebreaker/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Romps From 10th At Port City​*
Christopher Bell charged from 10th starting position to win on the opening night of the second annual Turnpike Challenge for the POWRi Midget Series Friday night at Port City Raceway.

Bell held off Keith Kunz Racing teammate Kevin Thomas Jr. to claim the 30-lap feature on the fifth-mile dirt track.

Andrew Felker, Tanner Thorson and defending series champion Zach Daum completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Christopher Bell, Kevin Thomas Jr., Andrew Felker, Tanner Thorson, Zach Daum, Geoff Ensign, Matt Sherrell, Blake Hahn, Brad Loyet, Darren Hagen, Jonathan Beason, Daniel Robinson, Cody Brewer, Alex Sewell, Ty Hulsey, Danny Smith, Austin Brown, Michelle Decker, Kyle Schuett, Chance Morton, Colten Cottle, Don Droud Jr., Payton Pierce.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/bell-romps-from-10th-at-port-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bacon Scores With Last-Lap Pass​*
Reigning AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series champion Brady Bacon took the lead on the final lap to win Friday night's Copper On Dirt USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series feature at USA Raceway.

Dave Darland led the first three laps before Richard Vander Weerd took over and paced laps four through 27 of the three-eighths-mile dirt track. Josh Hodges grabbed the lead on lap 28 and led two circuits before Bacon flew past on the final lap.

Hodges finished second with Darland, Damion Gardner and Mike Spencer completing the top five.

Driving the Ford No. 73, Bacon was the fast qualifier for the 24-car field with a 15.590-second lap.

*The finish:*
Brady Bacon, Josh Hodges, Dave Darland, Damion Gardner, Mike Spencer, Matt Mitchell, Jake Swanson, Bruce St. James, Cody Williams, R.J. Johnson, Logan Williams, Charles Davis Jr., Michael Curtis, Mike Martin, Rick Ziehl, Parker Colston, Matt Rossi, Ronnie Clark, Josh Pelkey, Richard Vander Weerd, Andy Reinbold, Austin Williams, Harli White.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bacon-scores-with-last-lap-pass/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gardner Gets On Track At USA Raceway​*
Defending AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series champion Damion Gardner picked up his first victory of the season in Saturday night's eighth annual Copper On Dirt at USA Raceway.

Gardner took the lead on lap 15 and held off USAC National Sprint Car Series champion Brady Bacon for the victory. Fast-qualifier Mike Spencer finished third with Matt Mitchell and Charles Davis Jr. completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Damion Gardner, Brady Bacon, Mike Spencer, Matt Mitchell, Charles Davis Jr., Dave Darland, R.J. Johnson, Jake Swanson, Mike Martin, Brody Roa, Austin Williams, Cody Williams, Bruce St. James, Logan Williams, Andy Reinbold, Michael Curtis, Josh Pelkey, Rick Ziehl, Harli White, Josh Hodges, Parker Colston, Ronnie Clark.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/gardner-gets-on-track-at-usa-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Sweeps Through Port City​*
Christopher Bell is a perfect four-for-four at Port City Raceway.
Driving the No. 71 Keith Kunz Racing midget, Bell swept the Turnpike Challenge at the fifth-mile dirt track for the second consecutive year.

Bell outran Jonathan Beason for the victory, with Zach Daum, Andrew Felker and Darren Hagen completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Christopher Bell, Jonathan Beason, Zach Daum, Andrew Felker, Darren Hagen, Tanner Thorson, Kyle Schuett, Spencer Bayston, Kevin Thomas Jr., Austin Brown, Kevin Battles, Terry Babb, Payton Pierce, Andrew Deal, Brad Loyet, Matt Sherrell, Seth Motsinger, Justin Peck, Ty Hulsey, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Cody Brewer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/bell-sweeps-through-port-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Becomes Second Repeat Winner​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6885&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Rico Abreu became the second repeat winner of the World of Outlaws season when he captured the checkered flag in the final night of the FVP Western Spring Shootout at the Stockton Dirt Track.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...3/Rico-Abreu-Wins-at-Stockton-Dirt-Track.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Gustin Rolls To I-35 Glory​*
As the United States Modified Touring Series invaded the I-35 Speedway for the 14th time in 14 seasons Sunday, Ryan Gustin scored his third USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental victory of the year and third of his career at the clay oval in Winston, Mo.

Keith Foss beat polesitter Nick Nevins to the first corner at the start of the 40-lap main event and led the first 13 laps before problems under the hood of Nevins's machine ended his night and brought out the first and only caution flag of the race.

Running fourth behind Foss, Cade Dillard and Nevins, Gustin advanced to third for the restart and quickly shot around Dillard to take over second. He went around Foss to snag the lead two laps later, but Foss battled back and regained control on lap 17.

As the leaders approached the flagstand to complete the 19th lap, Gustin powered his familiar blue and gold No. 19r back in front for good.

A few laps later, lapped traffic played havoc with Gustin for several laps but 'The Reaper' was finally able to dispatch the back-markers and then sailed away to a comfortable 5.739-second victory over Foss, Dillard, Stormy Scott and Dereck Ramirez.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Keith Foss, Cade Dillard, Stormy Scott, Dereck Ramirez, Johnny Scott, Austin Siebert, Rodney Sanders, Dennis Elliott, Ausitn Arneson, Alex Engelstad, Grant Junghans, Ben Kates, Casey Arneson, Kelly Shryock, Bob Timm, Cory Wray, Brian Green, Jesse Sobbing, Jessy Willard, Jake Timm, Joe Duvall, Zach Sanders, Troy Girolamo, Zack VanderBeek, Cody Bauman, Nick Nevins.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/ryan-gustin-rolls-to-i-35-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Enters National Sprint League Opener​*
The National Sprint League's season-opening event at 34 Raceway in West Burlington, Iowa on April 11 has become even bigger with the addition of the "King of the Outlaws," Steve Kinser.

The 20-time World of Outlaws champion and 12-time Knoxville Nationals champion will be piloting the No. 11 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance/J&J for Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing.

"The King" joins an already anticipated stellar field that will include the best of the current 36-member National Sprint League, as well as other top sprint car drivers from throughout the Midwest. 34 Raceway's banked 3/8-mile oval will be the perfect test to open the inaugural season for the National Sprint League.

Kinser is expected to be joined by fellow National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductee Danny Lasoski, seven-time Knoxville Raceway champion Terry McCarl, WoO World Finals champion Brian Brown, seven-time and defending IRA champion Bill Balog, defending Knoxville Raceway champion Ian Madsen, nine-time Australian World Series Sprintcars champion Brooke Tatnell, two-time USAC National Sprint Car and Midget champion Bryan Clauson, California's Tim Kaeding, and Sioux Falls, S.D.'s Dusty Zomer as some of the drivers expected to be in attendance.

McCarl, Brown and Kaeding have already won World of Outlaws events this season, and Zomer has picked off a pair of ASCS regional victories. Kinser and Lasoski both picked up wins at the Winter Heat event at Cocopah Speedway in Yuma, Ariz.

Kinser spent his last full season on the World of Outlaws tour in 2014. He is widely known as the greatest sprint car driver in history, having accumulated more than 575 wins with the World of Outlaws. He has wins with virtually every racing series in the United States and Australia, and has won every major sprint car race at least once.

Recent 410 winners at 34 Raceway include McCarl and Brown last year with the MOWA series, and Donny Schatz with the World of Outlaws. McCarl, Balog and Brown completed the top four with the Outlaws last June. Madsen and Lasoski are also winners in recent years at 34 Raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../kinser-enters-national-sprint-league-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kevin Swindell Starts Season At 81 Speedway​*
Kevin Swindell will make his winged sprint car season debut this Saturday at 81 Speedway.

Swindell is set to drive for Jeff Smith at the 3/8-mile track located in Park City, Kan., during the 5th annual Air Capital Shootout with the NCRA. The event pays a series-record $6,000 to win.

"It's always fun to climb back into a sprint car and turn some laps," he said. "I haven't been able to drive one very often the last few years, but it always feels like it's a pretty quick transition to get caught up to speed."

Swindell, who has been focused on NASCAR in recent years, has only competed in a sprint car approximately one-to-two dozen times each season during the past few years. However, he has registered a sprint car feature victory during each of the past four years, including one at 81 Speedway last season.

"We had a solid night there last year," he said. "Tire wear was a big issue during the feature so we had to play it safe until the end. Luckily we put ourselves in a good position and we were able to capitalize with a win."

Swindell has a pair of top-fives and three top-10s in a trio of races on dirt this year during the Chili Bowl Nationals in January.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../kevin-swindell-starts-season-at-81-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rallycross To Open Season In Fort Lauderdale​*
Red Bull Global Rallycross will open its 2015 season with a brand new event in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., on May 30-31.

The inaugural Red Bull GRC Fort Lauderdale will take place along the beachfront of the iconic city, closing down parts of historic Route A1A for one of the most unique events in Red Bull GRC history.

Each lap, 600-horsepower Supercars will race past the spectacular beachfront setting, complete with palm trees, yachts, and a sport fishing fleet.

"Coming to the city of Fort Lauderdale presents us with an incredible opportunity to bring Red Bull Global Rallycross action to the city streets," said Red Bull GRC CEO Colin Dyne. "We believe that our partnership with the city will result in a spectacular event experience that should be a staple of the Red Bull GRC schedule for years to come."

Red Bull GRC Fort Lauderdale will see competitors racing past the iconic Bahia Mar Resort & Marina, the official hotel of the event - on a custom-built street course. This will be the first time that big-league auto racing has come to the streets of Fort Lauderdale, and the first Red Bull GRC race held on public streets since X Games Los Angeles in 2012.

The event will also mark the debut of Red Bull Global Rallycross' new partnership with Los Angeles-based Tixr, which will be the official ticket provider for a majority of 2015 Red Bull GRC events. Fans who purchase tickets for Red Bull GRC Fort Lauderdale can also follow the series for updates on future ticket releases and event information.

"Tixr's technology was built to enhance the experience of the biggest and most innovative event brands in the world," said Robert Davari, CEO of Tixr. "Red Bull Global Rallycross is the embodiment of such a brand and we're excited to partner with them at a time of tremendous growth for both our companies."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rallycross-to-open-season-in-fort-lauderdale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Star Season Opener Canceled​*
The All Star Circuit of Champions season opening points event set for March 28th at Atomic Speedway in Waverly, Ohio has been canceled. Forecasted rain for the next two days and below freezing temperatures on race day caused officials to cancel the event.

"We are chomping at the bit and really wanted to get our first points race in this weekend, but it certainly wouldn't be fair to the track, racers and the fans", said Don Grabey, Series Director for the All Stars. "Mother Nature always seems to have her input in these early spring events, hopefully she cooperates next weekend for our events at Attica."

The points season will begin next weekend when the All Stars invade Attica Raceway Park for the H D Supply Sprint Nationals on April 3-4.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...eason-Opener-at-Atomic-Speedway-Canceled.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Efforts Underway To Save The Moody Mile​*
Recently plans were announced to tear down the New York State Fairgrounds ' main grandstands and re-purpose The Moody Mile, a one mile race track.

If these plans come to fruition, there will be no more auto racing at the historic New York State Fairgrounds, and this would include the end of the 43-year old Super DIRT Week, which awards the most coveted trophy in modified dirt racing.

In a grassroots effort to have The Moody Mile and Super DIRT Week continue its legacy, Brian Pokorny of Flag2Flag.com Racing Classifieds has started a new website called SaveTheMoodyMile.com and a "Save Super DIRT Week at the NYS Fairgrounds" Facebook page to draw attention to this situation.

SaveTheMoodyMile.com is the central hub of an organized effort to save the iconic race track and grandstands. Visitors are instructed on how to contact lawmakers to respectfully request a change of plans to use the current year's budget to repair the site's infrastructure as opposed to destroying it.

The website also includes a petition started by Daylon Barr that more than 2,700 people have already signed. In addition, there are several links allowing race fans to share the cause on social media.

Along with the online petition, Pokorny was at the Motorsports Expo in Syracuse, N.Y., on March 14-15, where he circulated a paper that received 1,150+ signatures. The petition has been sent to officials in both Albany and Onondaga Counties.

"This is a grassroots effort, and if we send a respectful message to lawmakers, we will be heard. Hopefully lawmakers will find a way to save history while moving the Fairgrounds into the 21 st century with new features and attractions," said Pokorny.

"I feel that there is plenty of space on the fairgrounds property to build new structures and add new attractions without wiping out the race track and grandstands. We can co-exist with other sports facilities on the grounds. I'm a true believer that lawmakers will listen and do what is best for everyone, including race fans," said Pokorny.

The Moody Mile and Super Dirt Week are both internationally renowned, and Super Dirt Week brings millions of dollars to the greater Syracuse economy each year. Save The Moody Mile plans to continue its efforts until the voices of dirt track fans everywhere are heard. More information is available at www.SaveTheMoodyMile.com.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/efforts-underway-to-save-the-moody-mile/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramirez Sets Humboldt Pace​*
An army of 82 drivers each took part in four 10-lap heat races during the last 28 hours and Dereck Ramirez of Woodward, Okla., proved to be the Best of the Best as he earned to the pole position for the finale of the King of America V Modified Nationals presented by Chix Gear Racewear.

One month ago today, three drivers entered the final weekend of the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region with a shot at the first United States Modified Touring Series points title of the season.

After the dust settled following two nights of qualifying at the Humboldt Speedway Friday, those same three-Ramirez, Jason Hughes and Austin Arneson-will lead the field to the green flag in Saturday night's 100-lap, $10,00-to-win battle royale.

Ramirez, who won two of his four qualifying heats and garnered two of his four career USMTS wins this past February, beat out Hughes by one-half of one point for the right to pace the start of the main event while Hughes will start on the outside of the all-Oklahoma front row.

Nobody can match the overall success of Hughes at 'The Hummer.' The 2010 USMTS National Champion has 123 career USMTS wins to his credit with 10 of them coming at Humboldt. But he has not been to victory lane here since 2012.

Last month, Arneson's three wins catapulted him to the MVT Gulf Coast Border Region points title and his drive from eighth to third in his final qualifying heat late Friday propelled the USMTS Rookie of the Year points leader from Fargo, N.D., from 13th after three rounds to third in the standings.

Jake Timm topped the overall points chart after the first three rounds of qualifying, but the loss of two positions with three laps remaining in his final heat race was the difference between starting on the pole and starting outside of Arneson in row two.

Altogether, the top 12 in overall points during the first two nights locked themselves into Saturday's championship race. Joe Adams and Brandon Davis will fill the third row, Chris Brown and Philip Houston make up row four, Terry Phillips and Dave Cain comprise row five, and the sixth row will be comprised of Lucas Schott and Justin Rexwinkle.

The other 70 entrants will need to race their way in Saturday through the B main, C main or a Last Chance Race, including defending King of America winner Rodney Sanders. The two-time defending USMTS national champion will start on the pole of the B main after finishing one-half of one point behind Rexwinkle for the last automatic spot in the finale.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/ramirez-sets-humboldt-pace/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Young Masters USCS 600 Field​*
After being noncommittal about returning south for any www.rockauto.com USCS 600 Sprint Car Series events in 2015 after winning last year's season finale, Johnstown, Pa., veteran Jim Young made a resounding statement on Friday night at Toccoa Raceway.

Young took the lead on lap three of the 20-lap Toccoa Tangle preliminary feature and held off a spirited charge from Robby Hoffmann to notch his fourth-career and second-straight USCS mini-sprint victory in dominant fashion.

"I just (had to keep) hitting my marks," Young said. "I was counting the laps down - I kept thinking, 'It's better than being at home. It's snowing at home.' It might be a little cold here, but it's good."

Hoffmann, making his first-career USCS mini sprint start, hung on for second but rued the final caution that took the element of slower traffic out of the picture and kept him from challenging in the closing stages.

"I think [that was the difference]," Hoffman said following the race. "We had a really good run - it didn't start out good - but we [made] our way up through the field and gave Jim a little bit of a run [for his money]. Just didn't have enough there after that caution."

Fellow rookie Robbie Smith, from Ocala, Fla., rounded out the podium in third in his USCS debut. Six-time series winner Rick Goss started on the K&N Filters Pole Position but dropped back to fourth at the checkered flag and Sanford, Florida's Dirk Miller capped off the top five.

*The finish:*
Jim Young, Robby Hoffmann, Robbie Smith, Rick Goss, Dirk Miller, Raelynn Moss, David Hall, Remeno Loyal, Bob Trapino, Michael Barton, Jackson Wellman, Chris Huffman, Carlie Yent, John Crowder, Matt McCullough, Shane Werner, Eddie Moss Jr., Mike Magic, Brandon Taylor.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-sprint-cars/young-masters-uscs-600-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Martin Dominates Georgia USCS Sprint​*
The era where Sarasota, Fla., hotshoe Danny Martin Jr. could win five or more United Sprint Car Series features in a row has long since passed, but the talented driver proved on Friday night at Toccoa Raceway that he still knows how to go and win with the best.

Martin seized the lead from K&N Filters polesitter Greg Smyre on the opening lap of Friday's 20-lap Toccoa Tangle preliminary feature and went on to wire the field for his 21st career USCS feature victory and first since September of 2010 - despite being involved in a field-altering melee on lap 12 that took out nearly half the starting grid in turn three.

The incident began when Danny Smith spun racing for second with Robbie Stillwaggon, and the track bottlenecked so quickly that drivers did not have time to react and ultimately were swept up in the aftermath.

"I didn't (make it through). I ran over two cars and someone else hit me. I got out and checked everything and it all appeared to be OK," Martin said. "Then my car owner said, 'Drive it like you stole it,' so we went with it and here we are.

"I was beginning to think Doug might lose faith in me - we bought four of these 360s and we hadn't been able to win in one of them," Martin added. "We've been killing them in the limited series but we just couldn't pull off a 360 win - at least until tonight."

Former URC Sprint Series champion Stillwaggon chased Martin the entire distance but ultimately had to settle for second at the twin checkers, with defending series champion Terry Gray rounding out the podium.

The Carolina Kid, Eric Riggins Jr., finished fourth with Johnny Petrozellle fifth.

*The finish:*
Danny Martin Jr., Robbie Stillwaggon, Terry Gray, Eric Riggins Jr., Johnny Petrozelle, Jake McLain, Terry Witherspoon, Greg Smyre, Johnny Bridges, Jeff Willingham, Joe Larkin, Danny Smith, Brandon McLain, Nick Snyder, Jay Dunham, Bob Auld, Morgan Turpen, C.J. Miller, Derek Hagar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/martin-dominates-georgia-uscs-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Monster Move Pushes Thomas To Victory​*
A sixth-to-first monster move on the opening lap would have been a spectacular way for Tyler Thomas to kick off Southern New Mexico Speedway's sixth annual Border International Trucks 305 Sprint Car Shootout.

But, since the move of epic proportion never technically happened due to a caution flag, the young gun from Owasso, Okla., scripted another outlandish way to come away with Friday night's 25-lap preliminary win by sliding past race-long leader John Carney II on the final round to score the dramatic win.

With the triumph aboard Robert Miller's BC Fundz No. 21 machine, Thomas locked into Saturday night's $5,000-to-win 305 Shootout finale along with two-time event winner and El Paso native Carney II and the father-son duo of Lorne and Wes Wofford, another pair of past event winners that claimed the third and fourth positions.

The Wofford duo both moved up one position after apparent third-place finisher Aaron Reutzel was disqualified for a "designated work area" violation after a rousing charge from the tail following an opening lap incident that left him with nose wing damage.

With Carney II and Wes Wofford leading the way to the original green flag, sixth-starter Thomas slid all the way from his third row outside starting position up to second in the opening pair of corners and then battled past Carney II in turns three and four to lead the opening round only to have it negated for a turn four scramble that sent Jerry Gonzales pitside and James Mosher to the tail.

Reutzel, who started in the third row as well, incurred nose wing damage in the same fracas and ducked to the pit area and returned at the tail before making one more quick stop after a stoppage two laps later to rejoin the field in 21st . It was a stop later deemed a violation of track rules.

While Thomas was unable to duplicate his incredible opening-lap move on the ensuing restart, Carney II led Wes Wofford and Shawn Sander in the early going with Thomas finally working his way up to third by the tenth lap and then past the younger Wofford for second by the 15th lap.

Thomas went to work on Carney II in the closing rounds, sliding into the lead in turns one and two on the white flag lap only to have Carney II race back in front.

But when Thomas tried it again on the final lap, he made the move stick to secure the win.

"About 10 or 15 laps in, I really though we only had about a third or fourth place car but I just kept digging and was able to get there," Thomas said.
A disappointed Carney II settled for second at the line in the No. 74b entry after leading 24 of 25 laps.

Behind the leaders, Reutzel rallied from 21st to sixth in the nine-lap segment after the lap two caution and then battled past Cesar Fuentes and Lorne Wofford over the next seven laps before moving past Wes Wofford for third in the final rounds. It was all for naught though with the night's final ruling.

Lorne Wofford battled past son Wes for what proved to be the third position in the final rounds with both locking into Saturday's finale by virtue of finishing among the top four. Kyle McCutcheon rallied from 17th to round out the top five.

*The finish:*
Tyler Thomas, John Carney II, Lorne Wofford, Wes Wofford, Kyle McCutcheon, Colt Treharn, Cesar Fuentes, Brandon Williams, Shawn Sander, James Mosher, Brandon Schure, Richard Wilbee, C.J. Hulsey, Aaron Reutzel, Corey Riley, Matt Ziehl, Joseph Hernandez, Robert Herrera, Royal Jones, Rick Ziehl, Chuck Jackson, Jerry Gonzales, Dylan Harris, Art Quijano.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/monster-move-pushes-thomas-to-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hahn Speeds Through Triangle​*
The Southern Trailer Works ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Griffith Truck and Equipment kicked of their season Friday night at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park with Oklahoma's Blake Hahn taking the evening's $3,000 first prize.

Hahn's fourth victory with the ASCS Gulf South Region, the Lucas Oil / CSR Garage No. 52 was chased to the line by the evening's Weld Wheels Hard Charger Ray Allen Kulhanek, who charged to the runner-up spot from 15th.

Tennessee's Brandon Hanks climbed from seventh to complete the Friday night podium. Tommy Bryant and Kevin Ramey made up the top five.

*The finish:*
Blake Hahn, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Brandon Hanks, Tommy Bryant, Kevin Ramey, Caleb Martin, Greg Rilat, Michael McNeil, Michael Lang, Scottie McDonald, Zane Lawrence, Tyson Hall, Larry Howery, Parker Price-Miller, Shawn Petersen, Josh Baughman, Klint Angelette, Travis Elliott, Channin Tankersley, Johnny Brown.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hahn-speeds-through-triangle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Metal Mulisha Wins The 2015 Monster Jam World Finals Racing Championship​*
The 2015 Monster Jam World Finals®, presented by NGK Spark Plugs crowned a first-time racing champion tonight in front of a packed Sam Boyd Stadium in Las Vegas. Metal Mulisha, driven by Todd LeDuc, managed to fend off 31 of the world's most famous Monster Jam® trucks to cross the finish line first in the championship round against Son-uva Digger®, driven by Ryan Anderson.

With his world racing championship, LeDuc became the fifth Monster Jam driver to have won both a world racing and a world freestyle championship, joining Tom Meents, Dennis Anderson, Madusa® and Adam Anderson.

"We qualified number one last night and I've been so nervous to hit my lines," said the 2015 Monster Jam World Finals Racing Champion, LeDuc. "Shawn, my Crew Chief, is one of the best mechanics. We're so stoked and we've never won a racing world title and couldn't be happier. Thank you everyone; you guys are the best. I'm waiting to defend my world freestyle championship and tomorrow can't come soon enough."

The first round of racing was full of upsets, most notably with Grave Digger® driven by Colton Eichelberger, who finished in second place on the #MoreMonsterJam tour defeating the tour champion, Max-D℠ and Morgan Kane by nearly four tenths of a second. The most memorable moment of the second round of racing was when Max-D, driven by Tom Meents, defeated Doom's Day in a controversial photo finish with Max-D coming out on top by three one thousandths of a second.

The end of the third round of racing saw four trucks which have never won a world racing championship set to race in the quarter-finals. The two trucks to come out victorious and line-up in Thunder Alley for the championship race were last night's fastest qualifier, Metal Mulisha, and Son-uva Digger.

All 2015 Double Down package purchasers will have the exclusive opportunity to renew their Double Down packages and seat locations starting Tuesday, April 8. Double Down packages and regular tickets will go on sale to the general public on Tuesday, May 5.

Double Down Renewal #1 - April 8-13, 2015
All fans that purchased 2015 Double Down Packages will receive an e-mail to renew their 2016 Double Down Packages starting Wednesday, April 8. Fans wishing to renew their exact same seats for 2016 must do so by the close of business on Monday, April 13.

Double Down Renewal #2 - April 17-22, 2015
Double Down fans looking to change or add seats for 2016 may renew their seats from Friday, April 17 through the close of business on Wednesday, April 22. *New for Double Down 2016* Double Down fans may now choose any available seat in the stadium. This can only be done during the RENEWAL #2 time period.

Public On-Sale - Tuesday, May 5, 2015
Ticket will be on-sale through MonsterJam.com or UNLVTickets.com.

For more information on Monster Jam World Finals presented by NGK Spark Plugs, log on to www.MonsterJam.com. Updates will be posted all weekend long on www.Facebook.com/MonsterJam, www.Twitter.com/MonsterJam and www.instagram.com/MonsterJamLive.

*2015 World Racing Championship Final Round:​*





*Source:*
http://www.monsterjam.com/News/2015/03/27/1/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins Mini Gold Cup​*
Donny Schatz scored his third win of the season Saturday night at Silver Dollar Speedway's Mini Gold Cup, but his competition did not make it easy for him.

Schatz led the field through the opening laps in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car and held off Daryn Pittman as a series of cautions flew. The first caution came on lap four, followed by one on lap nine and then on the subsequent restart attempt. After Rico Abreu got off track and brought out the caution on lap 11, Kerry Madsen was able to battle past Pittman to take over the second position. Terry McCarl brought out a pivotal caution on lap 18 as he spun into the infield off of turn two.

As the field returned to green, Kerry Madsen got his opportunity to take on Schatz.

"I figured I'd go to the top because there was rubber, but there wasn't really rubber at that spot and I thought I've actually got a really good shot here and got a really good restart," Madsen said.

"I know my crew was probably calling me every name in the book on that restart but it started to lay a little rubber there and you're damned if you do and damned if you don't," Schatz said. "And I figured if I could get a run off the top. Kerry just got a really good start."

When the field came around to take lap 18, Madsen led Schatz in his No. 29 American Racing Custom Wheels car. Farther back, 18-year-old Tanner Thorson, who started the night in 13th, had been slowly progressing through the field. On lap 18, as Madsen battled past Schatz, Thorson took over the eighth spot.

Schatz began to catch Madsen again on lap 23. Schatz worked the track looking for the right line and almost had it as the two drivers came off of turn four headed to the start finish line. They battled side by side, but Madsen held the lead. The battle continued on laps 24 and 25. As they looked to complete lap 26, Schatz finally found a way around Madsen.

"I pushed pretty hard for a while but it got the rubber down in the middle and we were just a little too tough for the rubber," Madsen said. "Obviously Donny was way better."

By lap 27, Thorson moved his Richie Rich Motorsports car into the sixth position. One lap later, Schatz, the leader, caught lapped traffic and begin to work his way through. This closed the gap for Madsen, who tried to use the traffic as a pick around Schatz. Schatz was able to maintain the lead though.

Over the course of four laps, Thorson swiftly moved forward to the third position. In traffic, he found a way around Madsen on lap 36 to take over the second position. He set his sights on Schatz. While Schatz had built up a strong lead, Thorson cut into it lap by lap.

"Towards the end you could feel the tires were going and you were sliding around," Schatz said. "We ran the hardest thing we could. Racing with Kerry we probably used them up more than we should have but it got us the win so that's what's important."

In the end, Thorson ran out of time to catch Schatz.

"We were really good there in the beginning all the way throughout the race and I feel like a few more laps and I probably could have given Donny a run for his money," said Thorson, who finished the night in second. "Good job to him."

The career best World of Outlaws finish came in Thorson's fourth ever series start.

Schatz's win was the second in a week. Prior to his win last weekend, the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing driver had not won in California since 2012. He credited his team for trying new things and adapting.

"We haven't been very good on the short track stuff the last several years," Schatz said. "They've worked hard and tried things outside the box trying to get better. It's worked. Half the battle is getting qualified. And they've definitely got it qualifying better."

After leading eight laps, Madsen finished the night in third - his best finish so far this season 
"We're extremely happy to come home with a podium," he said. "Chico has never been my best track so it's been a fantastic night for us."

The St. Marys, New South Wales, Australia native also took home his fourth quick time of the year - the most of any driver.

Jason Johnson was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger award after advancing 16 positions to finish in eighth.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Antioch (Calif.) Speedway on March 29. Tickets are available at the ticket booth in Antioch.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Mini-Gold-Cup-at-Silver-Dollar-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Overkill Evolution Crowned The 2015 Monster Jam World Finals Freestyle Champion​*
Overkill Evolution, driven by Mike Vaters II, took home its first-ever Monster Jam World Finals® presented by NGK Spark Plugs freestyle championship tonight at Las Vegas' Sam Boyd Stadium. Never before seen in Monster JamWorld Finals history, Overkill Evolution went out fourteenth and was able to fend off 18 other Monster Jam trucks to be crowned the 2015 Monster Jam World Finals World Freestyle Champion.

Monster Mutt® Rottweiler, driven by Rod Schmidt, started off the night with a solid performance and with a score of 23 claimed the hot seat until this weekend's Young Guns ShootoutSM winner, Monster Energy, driven by Coty Saucier, stole the show with two impressive saves to earn a score of 29.5. Saucier would maintain control of the hot seat for the next eight trucks until last year's Young Guns Shootout winner, Overkill Evolution, left the stadium on their feet with a score of 33.5.

"Are you kidding me right now?" Vaters said after his win. "This is unbelievable! I love Las Vegas. I have never had a stadium win in my life. This is my first one. My hat's is off to all of these awesome drivers and fans. We did it! I burned my truck in to the ground. Thank you everyone, I love you all!"






*Monster Jam World Finals Freestyle Results​*
1.	Overkill Evolution - Mike Vaters II: 33.5
2.	Son-uva Digger® - Ryan Anderson: 31.5
3.	Grave Digger® - Charlie Pauken: 30.5
4.	Max-D℠ - Tom Meents: 30.5
5.	Grave Digger® The Legend - Adam Anderson: 30
6.	Monster Energy - Coty Saucier: 29.5
7.	El Toro Loco® - Marc McDonald: 29
8.	Metal Mulisha - Todd LeDuc: 28.5
9.	Max-DSM - Morgan Kane: 26.5
10.	Lucas Oil Crusader® - Linsey Weenk: 26
11.	Monster Energy - Damon Bradshaw: 24.5
12.	Titan - Donald Epidendio: 24.5
13.	Max-D - Neil Elliott: 24.5
14.	Monster Mutt® Rottweiler - Rod Schmidt: 23
15.	Monster Mutt® - Dustin Brown: 22
16.	Avenger - Jim Koehler: 22
17.	Grave Digger - Colton Eichelberger: 21.5
18.	Soldier Fortune - Chad Fortune: 20
19.	Monster Mutt® Dalmatian - Candice Jolly: 20
20.	FOX Sports 1 Cleatus - Frank Krmel: 17
21.	Captain's Curse® - Alex Blackwell: 15.5
22.	Zombie Hunter - Lee O'Donnell: 14.5
23.	Stone Crusher - Steve Sims: 14
24.	Grave Digger - Dennis Anderson: 13.5
25.	Bounty Hunter - Jimmy Creten: 13
26.	Team Hot Wheels® Firestorm® - Scott Buetow: 13
27.	Zombie - Bari Musawwir: 12
28.	Northern Nightmare℠ - Cam McQueen: 11.5
29.	Mohawk Warrior® - George Balhan: 8.5
30.	Scooby-Doo™ - Nicole Johnson: 7
31.	Barbarian - Devin Jones: 6.5
32.	Doom's Day - N/A: 6​
*Source:*
http://www.monsterjam.com/News/2015/03/28/1/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Hughes Is King Of America​*
Jason Hughes stalked Dereck Ramirez for 57 laps Saturday night at the Humboldt Speedway, finally pounced on an opportunity to take the lead on lap 58, and then paced the final 43 circuits to capture the victory in the King of America V Modified Nationals presented by Chix Gear Racewear.

In addition to his 2010 United States Modified Touring Series National Championship trophy, the 40-year-old from Watts, Okla., has won every USMTS major event at least once, but his 124th career USMTS triumph Saturday may be the sweetest of all.

"This is one of the crown jewels we have every year for the modifieds," Hughes said in victory lane. "You want to have your name on all of them, and this is one of them we was missing and sure liked to get."

Hughes has won more USMTS races at "The Hummer" than any other driver, but his tenth and most recent win prior to Saturday night came 13 races ago during the 2012 season.

And after spending most of last year on the road racing late models full time, his last USMTS victory of any kind was at the Salina (Okla.) Highbanks Speedway on Oct. 11, 2013.

"We had a pretty good race car tonight," Hughes said. "We started the year off good and found a few problems with it, went down and did some testing last week and got her dialed in for this race."

Ramirez, who started on the pole next to Hughes to start the 100-lapper, set a furious pace early on and pulled out to a big lead. But his advantage began to shrink after lap 12 when a swarm of lapped cars slowed his progress and allowed Hughes to narrow the gap.

Cautions on laps 22, 31, 42 and 51 kept the field close behind the back bumper of Ramirez, with Hughes searching throughout the first half of the race for a way to get by.

"I knew somebody was ducking underneath me and I could hear somebody up top," Ramirez said. "So I just tried to keep my car wide but I was still sort of a sitting duck out there."

While Hughes was maneuvering in Ramirez's shadow, defending King of America winner Rodney Sanders was methodically working his way to the front of the pack and eventually got around Brandon Davis and Austin
Arneson in back-to-back laps to take control of the third spot on lap 45.

Another yellow flag on lap 57 saw Hughes get his chance on the restart when Ramirez bobbled ever so slightly through a rough portion of turn four. Hughes pulled alongside and edged Ramirez by a nose to take the lead for the first time on lap 58.

"Dereck's a heck of a racer and he had a good car," Hughes said, "I just kept working and trying to run him clean. I finally make a good line around the outside there and got the passing lane. It was a long, hard battle there.
"I felt pretty good about my line and if I could get by him I thought maybe I could drive away from him."

Ramirez never let Hughes get too far away, keeping him within two or three car lengths until the race's final caution came out with 19 laps to go.

On the restart, Sanders darted to the outside of Ramirez and shut the door as they exited turn 2.

Hughes found the back of the field with eight laps remaining and Sanders pulled up to the leader's rear bumper as they managed the lapped traffic around them.

"I didn't have a clue who it was," Hughes admitted. "I seen a nose down there one time and just tried to make sure I didn't anything silly with the lapped cars."

Sanders had some daylight underneath Hughes and almost pulled even as they crossed beneath the flagstand with two laps to go, but Hughes pulled away in the next corner and was able to keep Sanders at bay for the final two trips around the third-mile clay oval.

"I wasn't going to do anything to move him out of the way. He races me clean all the time so I wasn't going to do anything too crazy," a smiling Sanders said. "I was trying to give it all I had, letting it slide all around there at the end because I thought it was close to being over."

Hughes pocketed $10,000 for his efforts, along with an extra $500 from Kenny's Tile and a brand new driveshaft from Fast Shafts.

Sanders, who won more than 30 feature races in between Hughes's last two, settled for a $6,000 consolation prize while Ramirez continued his hot start to the 2015 campaign with a third-place finish.

Davis held on for fourth and Jeremy Payne slid past 11 cars en route to a fifth-place result. Arneson, Lucas Schott, Zack VanderBeek, Chris Brown and 2012 King of America winner Stormy Scott rounded out the top 10.

A total of 82 cars and drivers were on hand for the three-day affair which will be broadcast to a national television audience this summer on MAVTV.

*The finish:*
Jason Hughes, Rodney Sanders, Dereck Ramirez, Brandon Davis, Jeremy Payne, Austin Arneson, Lucas Schott, Zack VanderBeek, Chris Brown, Stormy Scott, Terry Phillips, Cade Dillard, Tate Davenport, Kelly Shryock, Dave Cain, Joe Adams, Justin Rexwinkle, Travis Saurer, Jake Timm, Joe Duvall, Josh Everhart, Philip Houston, Jake Gallardo, Bob Timm, Jordan Grabouski, Thomas Tillison Jr., Ryan Gustin, Brad Waits.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/jason-hughes-is-king-of-america/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryant Is Humboldt B-Mod King​*
Andy Bryant drove a good race, but settled for second when he crossed the finish line at the end of the 20-lap USRA B-Mod feature Saturday night at the Humboldt Speedway on the final night of the King of America V presented by Chix Gear.

It wasn't until several minutes later he learned that Kris Jackson, who crossed the finish line a half-car-length ahead of Bryant, was disqualified during post-race technical inspections.

That officially gave Bryant the victory and accompanying $1,000 paycheck.

It was also his second Holley Iron Man Series victory in six days as he won last Sunday at the I-35 Speedway in Winston, Mo.

Shane Sabraski held off Jackson until his left rear tire exploded just after completing the seventh lap.

After the caution, Jackson led the final 13 laps to what appeared to be his second win in as many nights, but an absent rev-limiting chip in his ignition negated his efforts.

Mike Striegel, who took home $2,000 for his win Friday night, came from eighth on the starting grid to finish second behind Bryant while 12th-starting Tyler Kidwell and 14th-starting Brad Smith worked their way forward to finish third and fourth, respectively.

Dustin Daniels finished fifth, with Randal Schiffelbein Jr., Mike Higley, Logan Martin, Jim Body and Lucas Isaacs completing the top 10.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/bryant-is-humboldt-b-mod-king/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Air Capital Shootout Belongs To Lasoski​*
Danny Lasoski took the lead on lap 10 and never looked back as he claimed his second Pepsi Air Capital Shootout Saturday night as the National Championship Racing ***'n 360 sprint car division opened its 26th consecutive season at a jam packed 81 Speedway.

By virtue of obtaining the most finishing and passing points in heat race competition, Wayne Johnson and Sammy Swindell started on the front row for the 30-lap feature with Johnson getting the jump on the 24 car field as the green flag waved.

Only one lap was complete before the first of four caution flags fell when third starting Jon Agan hit the infield tire entering turn two and spun to a stop, ending his night early.

Johnson led the field to turns one and two and the restart with Sammy, aboard the Donnie Cooper No. 01, getting a bite coming out of turn two and pulled even with Johnson down the backstretch. He would then use the topside of turns three and four to take the lead over Johnson and quickly open an eight car length lead.

While the battle for the top spot changed, behind them it was eighth-starting Lasoski, who started fourth on the restart, getting past Johnny Herrera for third and would take over the runner-up position from Johnson on lap four.

By lap eight Swindell's eight-car-length lead was cut down to three as "The Dude" worked the bottom of the three-eighths mile oval. The leaders caught the back of the field on lap nine and that was when the final lead change of the night occurred as Lasoski pulled even with Sammy entering turns one and two in traffic and took the lead down the backstretch on lap ten.

A lap-14 caution flag for Matt Covington as he came to a stop at the bottom of turn two bunched up the field and on the restart, Lasoski throttled away from the rest of the field, opening a half stretch lead over Sammy by lap 16. Lasoski started lapping cars with 10 laps to go and by this time had opened a full straightaway lead. Back behind him saw Johnson retake the runner-up position from Swindell before Tyler Drueke spun in turn two on lap 23.

Three laps later the final caution of the night fell for Andy Shouse's spin in turn one and on the final restart, there was no catching Lasoski as he cruised the final seven laps unchallenged to claim his second Air Capital Shootout and $6,000, the richest purse in NCRA sprint history.

Johnson held on for a strong second while Swindell settled for third. Herrera came home for a solid fourth place finish while two-time and defending co-series champion done the series faithful proud rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Danny Lasoski, Wayne Johnson, Sammy Swindell, Johnny Herrera, Jeremy Campbell, Seth Berman, Dusty Zomer, Don Droud Jr., Justin Henderson, C.J. Johnson, Kevin Swindell, Tony Bruce Jr., Jon Freeman, Jason Martin, Jake Martens, Jay Russell, Ty Williams, Tyler Drueke, Cody Ledger, Andy Souse, Jack Dover, Matt Covington, Wyatt Burks, Jon Agan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/air-capital-shootout-belongs-to-lasoski/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal Rolls To Kings Victory​*
Ryan Bernal passed Danny Faria Jr. with two laps remaining and won Saturday night's USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series race at Keller Auto Speedway at Kings Fairgrounds.

Faria led the first lap before Richard Vander Weerd took over from lap two through 16. Faria was back in front on lap 17 and set the pace until Bernal swept past on lap 29 and led the final two laps of the three-eighths-mile dirt track.

Faria finished second with Jace Vander Werd, D.J. Johnson and Jake Swanson rounding out the top five.

Max Adams was fast qualifier for the 21-car field.

*The finish:*
Ryan Bernal, Danny Faria Jr., Jace Vander Weerd, D.J. Johnson, Jake Swanson, Landon Hurst, Trey Marcham, Max Adams, Austin Liggett, Johnathon Henry, Tristan Guardino, Jeff Sibley, Colton Slack, Kevin Barnes, Trent Carter, Brody Roa, Shannon McQueen, Richard Vander Weerd, Matt Day, Dwayne Marcum, Jeff Bothelo.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-rolls-to-kings-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Creed Has The Formula Off-Road Muscle​*
Sheldon Creed and E.J. Viso battled door to door in the closing laps of the SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS race at the St. Petersburg Grand Prix Saturday, before Viso made a critical error allowing the 17-year-old Creed to overtake him and cruise to victory for his second win of the young season.

Viso entered the final lap with the slim lead over Creed, and the two crossed the first of four ramps on the 1.89-mile street circuit together with Creed on a preferred inside line. Creed, who also won round two in Adelaide, Australia, last month, nearly lost control of his truck with the aggressive move to the inside of Viso, but the Alpine, Calif., TRAXXAS-sponsored driver gathered his truck and made the pass only to give it up to Viso in the next turn.

With the race seemingly in control, the Caracas, Venezuela, driver overdrove turn 10 which again opened the inside lane to Creed who capitalized for the final time.

Viso's aggressiveness cost him three spots and he finished fourth. Keegan Kincad, a teammate to Creed in another TRAXXAS-sponsored truck, finished second with the SPEED Energy entry of Robby Gordon coming home third.

*The finish:*
Sheldon Creed, Keegan Kincaid, Robby Gordon, E.J. Viso, Burt Jenner, Bill Hynes, Charles Dorrance, Lalo Laguna, Erik Davis, Scotty Steele.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/creed-has-the-formula-off-road-muscle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jenner Nabs First Formula Off-Road Victory​*
Burt Jenner scored his first SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Presented by TRAXXAS Stadium SUPER Trucks victory on Sunday during the St. Petersburg Grand Prix, upstaging what was an amazing first race that took place Saturday.

Jenner led nearly the entire race after inheriting the lead from Scotty Steele on lap three, who had mechanical issues and retired from the race. Jenner made the drive to his first victory look easy, but it was the battle that took place behind him that was anything but.

E.J. Viso and Sheldon Creed in his Traxxas-sponsored truck had a tremendous battle Saturday, and again found themselves side by side for much of Sunday's final.

In fact, while battling for second place on the final lap the two aggressive drivers ended up literally hooked together and almost on top of each other for much of an entire straightaway before getting separated.

While the two battled together, Keegan Kincaid and Robby Gordon overtook the two and finished second and third respectively. Creed finished fourth and Viso fifth.

"For some of these guys it's just another win," said Jenner, whose previous top SST finish was third at Las Vegas in the final race of 2014. "But for me, this is my first win and it's special, and something they can't take away from me. It's something I have been preparing for since I was four years old and proves that I can race with these guys."

*The finish:*
Burt Jenner, Keegan Kincaid, Robby Gordon, Sheldon Creed, E.J. Viso, Lalo Laguna, Charles Dorrance, Erik Davis, Scotty Steele, Bill Hynes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...d/jenner-nabs-first-formula-off-road-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Holds Off McMahan At Antioch​*
Race Results:
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6888&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Through Sunday night's 30 lap World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature at Antioch Speedway, Paul McMahan tried everything he could think of to get around leader Daryn Pittman. McMahan tried the high line and the low line; he got side by side with Pittman off of turn four and even briefly worked his way past Pittman. In the end though, Pittman held off McMahan to score his second series victory of the season.

"This is for my crew - this Great Clips team is just incredible," Pittman said. "You know how good of a race team you're part of when&#8230; you go to race tracks that aren't part of my forte and places I don't normally excel at and they continuously give me cars that are capable of going out and winning with."

Pittman, who started on McMahan's outside, jumped to the lead on the start. As Pittman worked to build up a lead in the opening laps, McMahan chased him down, challenging him on every inch of the track. While the two drivers battled for the lead, Kerry Madsen pushed his American Racing Custom Wheels car up to third and then into contention with the two drivers.

Madsen found an opening on lap six, clearing McMahan's CJB Motorsports car in turns three and four to take over the second spot. The move was short lived however as McMahan battled past Madsen one lap later. A determined McMahan then set his sights back on Pittman, whom he quickly caught.

"I could hear him," Pittman said of McMahan. "He wanted it pretty bad. You could hear he was running the car quite a bit harder than I was."

Through laps nine, 10 and 11, McMahan tried to find a way around.

The only caution of the night flew on lap 11, as Justyn Cox slowed and then came to a stop on the backstretch.

When the field returned to green, the battle between Pittman, McMahan and Madsen continued. On lap 15 it looked like McMahan may have finally found his path to the lead. He got a run on Pittman off of turn two and drag raced the No. 9 car down the backstretch. As the two dove into turn three, McMahan cleared the leader. Pittman slid his No. 9 car through the turn though and took back the lead.

Madsen got in on the act four laps later as Pittman and McMahan caught lapped traffic. Madsen tried to slide the two cars through turns three and four, but he was not able to hold on to any gained positions.

As Pittman fought his way through lapped traffic in the final laps, McMahan continued his quest for a way around Pittman. But ultimately, he came just short.

"I think we were better than Daryn - it's just that the place is so narrow that I would get a big run on him and there's just nowhere to go anymore," said McMahan, who closed out the night in second. "He beat me on the start and got out front and that was the key."

"The track was in great shape. It was real wet and made for an exciting race. I just needed a few more lapped cars. My car got real tight there at the end and I couldn't run the line I was with everybody on the bottom throwing that wet stuff up around the top. When it comes down to the start, I lost it.

Pittman agreed with McMahan that the initial start was the key for success in the night's event. As he wheeled his way around the track, the lapped traffic that McMahan sought was making Pittman nervous.

"Everybody was so fast and I just didn't want to make a mistake, and I could hear him breathing down my neck but I didn't know how hard to push," Pittman said. "So I was just trying to make a clean race. I haven't been able to put together 30 good lap many times this year so luckily we were good enough.

This was Pittman's second win of the season. He is just the third different driver - joining Rico Abreu and Donny Schatz - to score more than one win so far this season.

After battles throughout the night, Madsen stood on the front stretch in third at Antioch.

"It was a fantastic weekend for us. We led some laps and we actually got into second tonight but Paul drove back around me," Madsen said. "And he was driving pretty aggressively there and I was quite happy to finish in third place tonight."

Madsen closed out the Silver Dollar Speedway and Antioch Speedway weekend with two straight podium finishes.

After a hiatus for the Easter weekend, the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on Placerville Speedway for the first time since 1992 on Wednesday, April 8. General admission and reserved tickets are still available for Brad Sweet's Placerville Short Track Outlaw Showdown presented by Riebes by calling 1-877-395-8606 or visiting http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets. Listen live on http://www.DIRTVision.com






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Paul-McMahan-to-Score-Victory-at-Antioch.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*MLRA Drivers Anxious For Spring Meltdown​*
The 27th Lucas Oil MLRA season looks to be the strongest for one of the country's most seasoned tours.

There is a stellar group of drivers who are eying the $15,000 top prize for the overall championship. Also impressive are the four rookies who have thrown their name in the hat for the Sunoco Rookie of the Year honor.

Racing gets started this weekend Friday, April 3, and Saturday, April 4.

The annual trek to I-80 Speedway for the Spring Meltdown has been a staple of the schedule for the past several seasons. An addition this year is the Saturday night purse increase to $5,000 to win. Friday will also be a complete show paying $2,000 to win.

"This season is really shaping up as something special," commented Series Director Dan Robinson. "We have more marketing partner, track and driver interest than I can remember in quite some time. Over the off-season Ernie Leftwich and I worked hard to put a solid schedule together. Now we are ready to see it all come together."

I-80 Speedway has been a staple of the early season Lucas Oil MLRA schedule. The Kosiskis' 4/10 mile oval has hosted the series lid lifter six of the past 10 years. Known for the Silver Dollar Nationals, I-80 Speedway will host the Lucas Oil MLRA a total of five times this season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/mlra-drivers-anxious-for-spring-meltdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Adjusts National Sprint Schedule​*
Two significant announcements were finalized Thursday regarding the 2015 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car schedule, honoring two of the most storied names in the sport's history.

Jim Hurtubise, who will be posthumously inducted into USAC's Hall of Fame July 25, will be remembered once again at the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track on Sept. 18 with the running of the Jim Hurtubise Classic.

The April 26 Weld Racing Spring Classic marks a return for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Cars to fabled Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kans.

For the first time in 14 years. It's the final leg of a three-race swing through the nation's heartland that starts with races at Eagle, Neb., April 24 and McCool Junction, Neb., April 25. The last Lakeside USAC Sprint races in 2001 were won by Tony Elliott and J.J. Yeley.

Hurtubise, whose legend is nationwide, accomplished something no other driver ever did, winning five consecutive USAC Sprint races at Terre Haute between 1960 and 1962. Bubby Jones came close, winning four in a row in 1979, and Roger McCluskey, Gary Bettenhausen and Levi Jones all put three in a row together but Hurtubise, who was never able to claim a USAC title, stands alone.

Hurtubise, who failed to crack the top-10 despite 10 starts in the Indianapolis 500, earned 18 USAC sprint car wins during his career and is remembered for his spectacular "rookie" qualifying run at Indy in 1960 when he became the first driver to flirt with the magic 150 mph mark at Indianapolis Motor Speedway. He passed away in 1989.

Former winners of the Jim Hurtubise Classic are Jack Hewitt (1990-91 and 1995), Rusty McClure (1992), Robbie Stanley (1993), Tray House (1994), Kevin Thomas (1996), J.J. Yeley (1997), Tony Elliott (1998 ), Jon Stanbrough (2010), Chris Windom (2011), Chase Stockon (2012), Jerry ***** Jr. (2013) and Brady Bacon (2014).

Weld Racing has long been a supporter of USAC activities and remains an integral part of American short-track motorsports. In addition to its title sponsorship of the April 26 race Weld Racing will host the racing fraternity at a special pre-race appreciation party, with more details to be released soon.

Greg Weld, USAC's 1967 National Sprint Car Champion who won a race at Lakeside during his championship season, passed away in 2008. He was the last driver to drive the famed Novi at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, in 1966. His brother Kenny, who passed away in 1997, is also listed among USAC's National Sprint Car winners. Both were also champions at the prestigious Knoxville Nationals Sprint race in Iowa.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-adjusts-national-sprint-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Stars Rained Out Friday At Attica​*
For fans and racers awaiting the start of sprint car racing in the state of Ohio, the weather in March was not kind. The beginning of April is proving to be no better.

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions were forced to cancel night one of the HD Supply Sprint Nationals on Friday at Attica Raceway Park.

Heavy precipitation Thursday with additional forecasted rain tomorrow has forced the cancellation.

"We certainly cannot control the weather," said Don Grabey, series director. "We are now planning that Rex LeJeune (director of operations at Attica) and his great team will have the track ready for Saturday night."

Gates will open at 3:30 p.m. (EST) and racing is scheduled to begin at 7 p.m. on Saturday night, April 4 for the $5,000-to-win All Star Circuit of Champions show.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/all-stars-rained-out-friday-at-attica/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sammy Swindell Enters NSL Opener​*
Sammy Swindell has become the latest driver to file an entry for the inaugural National Sprint League event scheduled for April 11 at Iowa's 34 Raceway.

Swindell is the second-winningest driver in World of Outlaws history, behind Steve Kinser, who will also be competing at 34 Raceway on April 11. Swindell is a former Knoxville Nationals champion, three-time King's Royal champion and has won the Western World and Williams Grove Open.

Swindell joins an already strong field that will include the best of the current 36-member National Sprint League, as well as other top sprint car drivers from throughout the Midwest.

Others joining Swindell and Kinser on the entry list for the first National Sprint League event include fellow National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductee Danny Lasoski, Seven-time Knoxville Raceway champion Terry McCarl, Brian Brown, Seven-time and defending IRA champion Bill Balog, defending Knoxville Raceway champion Ian Madsen, Nine-time Australian World Series Sprintcars champion Brooke Tatnell, two-time AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car and Midget champion Bryan Clauson, California's Tim Kaeding and Dusty Zomer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...windell-enters-national-sprint-league-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL Inks Tire Deal With Hoosier​*
The National Sprint League and Hoosier Tire have agreed to a multi-year agreement.

The series will utilize the same Hoosier Racing Tires currently in place with surrounding weekly 410 tracks and sanctioning bodies.

As part of the deal with Hoosier Tire, the National Sprint League will have representation from and availability of Hoosier Tires at each of their events.

"Everyone at Hoosier Racing Tire is very excited to be a part of the inaugural season and beyond with the National Sprint League," said Neil Cowman, oval track dirt business unit Manager.

"Tod Quiring and his staff have done an excellent job of scheduling quality events and this will only enhance the already strong presence of 410 winged sprint car racing in the Midwest," Paul Menting, Hoosier Sales Manager added.

"Hoosier is without question a leading organization in the sprint car industry and having them as the official tire of NSL provides our teams with the best tires on the market," said NSL founder Tod Quiring.

"The National Sprint League's goal is to provide the best sprint car racing in the world for our fans and in order to do this it was vital to have Hoosier's support for the series. The NSL would like to thank Neil, Paul and the rest of the Hoosier team. We look forward to the start of our long term relationship with one of the premier brands in racing."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/nsl-inks-tire-deal-with-hoosier/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Global Rallycross Returns To Barbados​*
After a stunning debut event last year, featuring a crowd of 21,500 fans, Red Bull Global Rallycross will return to Bushy Park Barbados for the upcoming Red Bull GRC season.

On Oct. 3-4, the series will take to the track for a doubleheader, the headline event of the venue's 2015 race schedule.

"After an amazing reception for our debut event, we are incredibly excited to bring Red Bull Global Rallycross back to Barbados for the 2015 season," said Red Bull GRC CEO Colin Dyne. "Bushy Park Barbados hosted one of our most amazing events on the 2014 schedule, and with the incredible work they've continued to put into the facility, returning was a no-brainer. We look forward to giving the Bajan fans two incredible races that should be crucial to determining 2015's champion."

Having hosted the Race of Champions on Dec. 13-14, Bushy Park Barbados is one of the highest-profile event venues on the Red Bull GRC calendar. Track management has invested in numerous developments since Red Bull GRC's 2014 season opener, including a new VIP structure with luxury VIP suites and a new permanent race control building.

"We were delighted that so many drivers said how much they enjoyed their visit last year," said Bushy Park executive chairman Mark Maloney. "As a racetrack, Bushy Park Barbados presents them with a different environment and a different challenge, and I am really pleased that Red Bull GRC sees it as complimentary to their city center events in the United States, so much so that they are expanding on last year's program with the doubleheader format."

This year's event will feature slight configuration adjustments to the course, one of the most popular on the 2014 schedule, to further improve on the competition. The doubleheader will also see the Red Bull GRC Lites class compete outside of the United States for the first time, complementing the 600HP Supercars that headline every Red Bull GRC event.

In 2014's race, which served as the season opener, Scott Speed took his third career Red Bull GRC victory in the debut event for Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross. Speed beat Steve Arpin and Brian Deegan across the line after a thrilling main event that saw Ken Block suffer a frightening rollover in the track's final corner. All of the above drivers are expected to return for 2015's doubleheader, as well as two-time series champion Tanner Foust, 20-time X Games medalist Bucky Lasek, and defending Supercar champion Joni Wiman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/global-rallycross-returns-to-barbados/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mitchell Masters SUPR Late Models​*
Jon Mitchell romped to his second consecutive P&W Sales SUPR late model victory Friday night at Battleground Race Park.

Mitchell started on the pole for the 20-lap feature and beat Tyler Erb to the checkered flag.

Kevin Sitton, Doug Begnaud and Rob Litton completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Jon Mitchell, Tyler Erb, Kevin Sitton, Doug Begnaud, Rob Litton, Ronny Adams, Rick Duke, Patrik Daniel, Derek Perkins, Shane Hebert, Phil Dixon, Tyler Townsend, Aaron Drewry, Robert Metz, Danny Zimmerman, David LaFleur, Kody Barber, David Shepard, Robbie Stuart, Howard Willis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/mitchell-masters-supr-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Is Clutch In MLRA At I-80​*
A chilly Friday night at I-80 Speedway provided no shortage of excitement as Ryan Gustin made a bold pass off turn four on lap 20 of 25, and held off the field on a two-lap restart to secure the win in the Lucas Oil MLRA opener.

"I was just trying to be patient there early," said Gustin. "Overall it was a really good night for us. I didn't really know if we had anything for him (Terry Phillips) until we got in lapped traffic. You've got to be there at the end and finish."

Terry Phillips, the DirtOnDirt.com polesitter, led the majority of the race but lapped traffic slowed his pace as the race wore on. Gustin was never challenged once he passed for the lead. Phillips had a close call at the race's outset.

Outside front row starter Brian Kosiski made contact with the No. 75 and cost both of them the lead.

"Sometimes when you are in the lead you are a sitting duck,"said Phillips following the race. "All in all we had a good car. I haven't even run second all year, so it wasn't even a bad run for us."

Kosiski was in the midst of his best ever run with the series, when he stalled exiting turn four and had to be towed off the track with two laps to go.

Stormy Scott rolled from eighth in the main event and bobbed in and out of lapped traffic to record a strong third-place finish.

Heat race wins went to Chris Spieker, Brian Kosiski, Terry Phillips, Denny Eckrich and Jeremy Payne.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Terry Phillips, Stormy Scott, Denny Eckrich, John Anderson, Tad Pospisil, R.C. Whitwell, Jeremy Payne, Bill Leighton Jr., Dave Eckrich, Kyle Berck, Jason Rauen, Jake O'Neil, Ben Shaller, Jason Utter, Scott Lewis, Jim Sherek, Austin Siebert, Mike Stadel, Mark Rose, Dan Shepherd, Brian Kosiski, Dustin Walker, Jason Krohn, Tommy Weder Jr., Spencer Diercks, Bill Koons, Jeremy Keller, Al Humphrey, Chad Simpson, Chris Spieker, Chase Junghans

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/gustin-is-clutch-in-mlra-at-i-80/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lundstrom Conquers Ace Asphalt​*
Matt Lundstrom won Friday night's USAC HPD Eastern Midget race at Ace Speedway.

Lundstrom took the lead from fast qualifier Chris Lamb on lap 30 and led the final six laps of the quarter-mile asphalt oval.

Calvin Carroll and Carson Hocevar rounded out the podium.

*The finish:*
Matt Lundstrom, Calvin Carroll, Carson Hocevar, Jessica Bean, Nolan Allison, Kyle Craker, Chris Lamb, Jake Nelke, George Kurtz, Sam Hatfield, Andrew Layser, Nikki Carroll, Scott Hunter, Kyle Resco.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/lundstrom-conquers-ace-asphalt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Leads The Way In Hickory Drills​*
Aaron Pierce has taken a liking to coming south from Indiana for Must See Racing Xtreme Sprint Series competition.

A year after taking the season-opening MSRXSS victory in the Florida panhandle, Pierce returned south and schooled the competition again -- this time at Hickory (N.C.) Motor Speedway - winning the 25-lap qualifying feature for the inaugural "Southern Showdown" at Hickory in dominating fashion and earning the pole position for Saturday's A-main as a result.

Pierce blew by polesitter and early race leader Jeff Bloom on lap six of the preliminary event, pulling out to a straightaway advantage over Jimmy McCune and hanging on for the win even though the left side of his top wing collapsed just past halfway in Friday evening's action.

Pierce said despite how bad the top wing on the car looked, he never felt a major change or loss in speed in his No. 26 Sam Pierce Chevrolet/Tom Cherry Mufflers/Valvoline entry on the way to victory lane.

"I really couldn't tell it was like that at all," Pierce said in victory lane. "This thing would have hauled [the mail] without a wing on it. It was a great car, dominant, and I was just trying to keep those guys behind me. I started getting a little loose about halfway, but I just worked at driving it straight and keeping the tires on it - and here we are with a win."

"It should be a good race tomorrow, but they're (other competitors) gonna have to get quicker, because we're good."

Jimmy McCune slipped past Bloom at lap 10 and gave chase to Pierce, but by then, the Indiana driver had already built a near-straightaway advantage - and McCune said he was powerless to chase Pierce down, despite Pierce's wounded race car.

"We just got real tight there in the race," McCune said. "[We were] just kind of searching around the race track to see where it was [most free] at and then when I found a spot I liked I just ran there the rest of the race because of the circumstances of where my car was."

"We've been searching all day [for grip] and now we've got too much. But we'll take our effort from tonight, go into tomorrow - we've got a pretty good starting spot - and just go from there."

Dirt track regular Johnny Bridges slipped past Bloom in the final corner to take the last spot on the podium - impressing many with his overall effort after posting the second-quickest lap in time trials earlier in the afternoon, despite a broken sideboard on his wing thwarting a run at quick time.

"That legend, Jeff Bloom, he was tough," Bridges grinned after the race. "I had to work him the whole race - we had ourselves a good little fight there. His car just started going away in the middle of the corner and I got him. All in all, not a bad night for a car that runs primarily on dirt!"

Bloom finished fourth, the final car on the lead lap, and two-time Little 500 champion Jacob Wilson rounded out the top five at the checkered flag.

After an aborted start when Cody Gallogly jumped the initial green flag, the race ran non-stop without a caution.

With the starting grid set by the results of the qualifier, Pierce and McCune will start on the front row of Saturday night's 40-lap Southern Showdown A-main event, part of the 10th annual Easter Bunny 150 program for the Pro All Stars Series Super Late Models.

Pierce kicked off the day by setting quick time around the 0.363-mile oval with a lap of 12.349 seconds (105.822 mph). The lap was a shade off the all-time sprint car track record at Hickory of 12.112 seconds, set by Kevin Swindell in 2005.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/pierce-leads-the-way-in-hickory-drills/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Holds Off Uncle 'Dude'​*
Brian Brown won Friday night's Spring Meltdown Nebraska 360 Sprints feature at I-80 Speedway, outrunning a stellar field of racers.

Brown beat his uncle, Danny Lasoski, to the checkered flag on the three-eighths-mile dirt track, while Iowa traveler Jon Agan finished third.

Ian Madsen and Josh Baughman rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Brian Brown, Danny Lasoski, Jon Agan, Ian Madsen, Josh Baughman, Billy Alley, Wade Nygaard, Ryan Roberts, D.J. Brink, Lee Grosz, Dusty Zomer, Jason Danley, Chris Bowers, Tyler Drueke, Jordan Boston, Jamie Ball, Clint Garner, Thomas Kennedy, Joe Beaver, Jody Rosenboom, Jack Dover, Cody Ledger, Seth Brahmer, Jay Russell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/brown-holds-off-uncle-dude/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Reutzel At Red River​*
Aaron Reutzel charged from third starting spot into the lead on the opening lap and won Friday night's American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products sprint car feature at the Red River Speedway.

Challenged for a moment by Jake Matens in the early laps, cautions and red flags fell Reutzel's way to keep the No. 87 clear from traffic.

Despite rubber on the track, Johnny Herrera utilized restarts to climb from sixth to third with Tim Crawley doing the same to grab fourth from 12th.

John Carney II completed the top-five after starting 10th.

*The finish:*
Aaron Reutzel, Jake Martens, Johnny Herrera, Tim Crawley, John Carney II, Kevin Ramey, Wayne Johnson, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Andy Shouse, Kade Morton, Blake Hahn, Brandon Hanks, Jordan Weaver, Shawn Petersen, Robert Sellers, Matt Covington, Tony Bruce Jr., Fred Mattox, Joe Wood Jr., Martin Edwards.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-reutzel-at-red-river/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Looking Ahead To Placerville​*
The past year has been full of learning experiences for Kasey Kahne Racing driver Brad Sweet.

The 29-year-old, Grass Valley, Calif.-native took on his first full World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season in 2014. In the process of figuring out how to be successful on the grueling Outlaws tour, he took home five wins and the Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year award.

Now, Sweet is diving into a new role - that of promoter.

"I didn't ever sit around and think, I want to be a sprint car promoter because I'm always on the other side," Sweet said. "I'm a driver. That's where my focus is at."

The opportunity to return the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series to his home track, Placerville (Calif.) Speedway, after more than 20 years was just too good to pass up.

"I just thought to myself that I would love to go see the Outlaws at Placerville," Sweet said. "It hasn't been done in 23 years. If I would want to do it so bad, I'd imagine the fans want to see it too."

When the Outlaws return to the quarter-mile bull ring in the foothills of Northern California for Brad Sweet's Placerville Short Track Outlaw Showdown on Wednesday, April 8, it will be the first time since 1992. In the four appearances the series made at the track between 1985 and 1992, Jac Haudenschild and Sammy Swindell each scored two wins.

The support from fans and the community has been strong. Ticket sales have been brisk and Sweet has added regional NAPA Auto Parts distributer Riebes Auto Parts as a partner for the event.

"We're really excited to add Riebes Auto Parts as the presenting sponsor of the event," Sweet said. "They're a local company - they have a couple of stores right there in Placerville. Bart Riebe, the owner of Riebes, is an avid sprint car fan and attends sprint car races, so it was easy to build a relationship."

The Placerville Riebes Auto Parts store (2885 Ray Lawyer Drive) will host a luncheon open to the public from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. on the day of the race, featuring an autograph session and giveaways with Sweet and other series drivers.

Ruhs Bros Motorsport has also signed on as an event sponsor.

While Sweet said his main focus remains winning with his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb team and not on expanding his promoter role, he is hopeful the event will be a success this year and can continue in seasons to come.

"If this Placerville event is something that we can build up and keep going for a couple of years then that would be pretty fun. We're looking forward to a great event and great show for the fans."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/sweet-looking-ahead-to-placerville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rookie Rides To MLRA LM Glory​*
Saturday's Lucas Oil MLRA Spring Meltdown finale from I-80 Speedway was dominated by Sunoco Rookie of the Year contender Jim Shereck.

Starting the feature on the pole, Shereck quickly took the lead and kept his car as straight as possible to nail down the biggest win of his career. His 3.- second margin of victory netted the team $5,000.

"A lot of it was luck," said Shereck. "Good heat race, good points, getting on the pole. I can't thank my kids, Marc (crew chief), they did a super job. We've got a limited crew, but we get the most out of it. You had to keep it straight or you wouldn't have any tires. I don't even know what these look like. I could tell though, at the end, the tires were fading."

Second place is also the best finish in Lucas Oil MLRA action for Tad Pospisil.

Sporting a new Black Diamond Chassis this weekend, Pospisil passed four cars in his heat to earn the third starting spot.

He moved to second early and made several charges at Shereck, but never had a good enough run to pull even with him.

"It was a great weekend, this first weekend in the car," said Pospisil. "This car is just fabulous from the get go. We've got a lot of laps here. To bring a new car to it, at least I got a little comfort with this track. I tried real hard early to get him (Shereck). I wore my tire completely bald."

Jeremy Payne, Chase Junghans and Stormy Scott filled the top five.

Scott left I-80 Speedway with a narrow point lead.

*The finish:*
Jim Shereck, Tad Pospisil, Jeremy Payne, Chase Junghans, Stormy Scott, Dave Eckrich, Jason Krohn, Tommy Weder Jr., Terry Phillips, John Anderson, Ryan Gustin, Jason Utter, R.C. Whitwell, Jake O'Neil, Chad Simpson, Dustin Walker, Ben Schaller, Austin Siebert, Jeremy Keller, Spencer Diercks, Scott Lewis, Jason O'Brien, Dan Shepherd, Bill Leighton, Kyle Berck, Chris Spieker, Denny Eckrich, J.C. Wyman Brian Kosiski, Bill Koons

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/rookie-rides-to-mlra-lm-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zeitner Is First-Time Deery LM Winner​*
The much-anticipated return of the Deery Brothers Summer Series to Crawford County Speedway ended with a first-time IMCA Late Model tour winner.

Corey Zeitner took charge following a lap-16 restart and led to the checkers in Saturday's 50-lap, $3,000 to win main event at Denison.

"It was definitely one of my biggest wins. It was good to get a win running with these guys," said Zeitner, who had just four career series starts to his credit coming into the night. "There were a lot of big names here and it was good to know we can run with them."

Tyler Bruening, Andy Nezworski, Joe Zrostlik and John Emerson completed the top five. Finishes by Zrostlik and Emerson were the best of their respective tour careers; Emerson cracked the top five after starting 19th.

Nezworski started on the pole and led the first 10 circuits. Defending champion Justin Kay sped past, led to lap 16 and then pulled into the infield while under caution with an overheating engine.

Zeitner, who'd started fifth, made his move to the front on the ensuing restart. Bruening made up ground when Zeitner was forced to navigate through lapped traffic but couldn't make the race a closer one.

"Once I found the middle, I got faster," Zeitner said. "We've raced here a lot and I know the line."

*The finish:*
Corey Zeitner, Tyler Bruening, Andy Nezworski, Joe Zrostlik, John Emerson, Jeremy Grady, Jason Hahne, Andy Eckrich, Charlie McKenna, Brunson Behning, Joel Callahan, Curt Martin, Kyle Segebart, Todd Cooney, Todd Malmstrom, Brian Harris, Darrel DeFrance, Justin Kay, Scott Fitzpatrick, Jeff Aikey, Ron Klein, Leon Zeitner, Allen Zeitner, Jason Rauen, Jay Stewart.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/zeitner-is-first-time-deery-lm-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mitchell Does It Again In SUPR Late Models​*
Jon Mitchell won his third consecutive P&W Sales SUPR Series dirt late model feature Saturday night at Battleground Race Park.

Mitchell's victory completed a sweep of the doubleheader weekend at Battleground.

Tyler Erb finished second, followed by Rob Litton, Kevin Sitton and Ronny Adams.

*The finish:*
Jon Mitchell, Tyler Erb, Rob Litton, Kevin Sitton, Ronny Adams, Kody Barber, Howard Willis, Phil Dixon, Danny Zimmerman, Rick Duke, David LaFleur, Shane Hebert, Patrik Daniel, Skip O'Neal, Robert Metz, Robbie Stuart, Doug Begnaud, Aaron Drewry.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/mitchell-does-it-again-in-supr-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Is A Thaw Brawl Sweeper​*
Bobby Pierce completed a sweep of LaSalle Speedway's Thaw Brawl Saturday night, pocketing $15,000 for his efforts.

Pierce, who also won Friday's Thaw Brawl opener, drove around Ricky Weiss on the 22nd lap after starting from the sixth position.

Pierce would lead the remainder of the 75-lap event sanctioned by the American Late Model Series to pick up the victory and bring his prize money total to $20,000 for the weekend.

Chris Simpson came home second, followed by Weiss, Brian Shirley and Jared Landers.

*The finish:*
Bobby Pierce, Chris Simpson, Ricky Weiss, Brian Shirley, Jared Landers, Scott Bloomquist, Frank Heckenast Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Steve Casebolt, Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Jason Feger, Rich Bell, Adam Hensel, Ryan Unzicker, Mike Spatola, Kolby Vandenbergh, Rusty Schlenk, Brandon Thirlby, Ryan VanderVeen, Kevin Weaver, Tim McCreadie, Scott Schmitt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/pierce-is-a-thaw-brawl-sweeper/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ogle Claims Tennessee Border War​*
Volunteer Speedway opened its 42nd year of exciting dirt-track racing by hosting the Carolina Clash Super Late Model Series for the first of five scheduled visits by the series in 2015 to the legendary East Tennessee high-banked oval.

Chad Ogle proved to be class of the field in earning bragging rights for the Volunteer State, with a flag-to-flag run to the $4,000 "Carolinas vs. Tennessee Border Wars at The Gap" victory.

Ogle set the standard in pole qualifying with a fast-lap at 13.435 seconds among the 20 cars present, with five-time Volunteer Speedway Super Late Model champion Vic Hill second-quickest.

Ogle grabbed the lead over Hill, Chris Madden, Mark Douglas and Mack McCarter at the start. Setting a blistering pace out front in the early going, Ogle pulled out to a full-straightaway advantage over Hill and Madden by lap 10. Bobby Mays spun in the fourth turn on lap 13 to bring out the event's first caution.

With Ogle showing the way out front on the restart, behind him Madden quickly got around Hill to take over second spot in the running order.

Just behind the front-running trio, Douglas, McCarter, Riley Hickman, Jensen Ford and Mark Vineyard were battling three-wide at times jockeying for real estate.

Madden closed in behind leader Ogle and appeared to possibly be biding his time, just waiting to make a move at the opportune moment while they negotiated lapped traffic. However, Madden took several looks under Ogle on both ends of the track in the corners but couldn't pull the trigger to complete the pass.

The scenario of the race took a dramatic turn on lap 28, when a good run for Douglas ended as he suddenly began to slow just past the start-finish line entering the first turn, before finally coming to a stop high in the banking at exit of turn two to bring the caution out. While the field slowly circled the track, second-running Madden pulled into the pits off turn four to attention from his crew.

They removed the hood and looked underneath and shook their heads, their race prematurely had also come to an end.

Just one lap back under green the caution quickly waved once again, when Donald McIntosh looped his mount in turn four.

On the ensuing restart Hickman got around Hill for second place and set his sights ahead on leader Ogle. But there would be no catching Ogle as he won by right at a two-second margin over Hickman, Hill, McCarter and Vineyard.

Completing the top 10 finishers were Ford, Austin Smith, Joey Coulter, McIntosh and Kyle Pierce.

"We had a really strong car tonight," said a smiling Ogle in victory lane. "This is really a great win for our team, just a good boost overall for our confidence.

Bad luck, it seems like all we had last year was bad luck. We'd be having a good run and either have motor issues or get caught up in a wreck.

It was kind of like we just couldn't catch a lucky break or something.

"We switched car (chassis) brands for this year, getting us a Rocket Chassis. And if tonight's any indication, we definitely made the right decision. We haven't won a race since back in 2013 when we won that Southern Regional Racing Series show here. That's what it's all about - winning races. With this new car we've got and how good it's performing, I'm excited about racing and can't wait until the next race. Hopefully we're really going to have us a good season racing."

Tim Byrd, the 2013 Crate Late Model track champion, led all 25 laps en route to capturing the $700 Sportsman Late Model feature win.

Bryson Dennis, 18 years old and last season's Crate Late Model Rookie-of-the-Year, earned the pole position in time-trials over the stellar 23-car field. Byrd was second-quickest and started outside of the front row.

Byrd powered into the lead over Dennis, Warren McMahan, Josh Henry and Gary Crittenden on the opening lap. The veteran McMahan got around Dennis for second on the third circuit. Caution waved for McMahan on lap nine, which relegated him to rear of the field for the restart.

Back under green, Byrd once again smashed the loud pedal to pull ahead of Henry, Crittenden, Jordon Horton and Dennis. While Byrd was in control out front, behind him back through the field racing action was intense. Crittenden spun late in the race on lap 22, which set up a three-lap sprint to the checkers.

Byrd held the hard-charging Henry off for the victory. Finishing third through fifth respectively were Horton, Tim Maupin and Dennis.

Chris Rickett jumped out into the lead at drop of the green flag over Gary Blanken and Kurt Owens in the Modified Street feature, with the trio in a tight battle up front. Blanken and Owens tangled between turns three and four on lap nine to bring out the caution.

Rickett led Mike Mays and Jamie Whitt on the restart, but Owens and Blanken were hard on the throttle working their way back into contention. Owens got around Mays with five circuits remaining and closed to Rickett's rear bumper coming to the white flag. But Rickett would not be denied a visit to victory lane as he won over Owens, Blanken, Mays and Tyler Smith.

The new Pure Stock division for 2015 had only four cars for their inaugural race, but you couldn't ask for a more exciting finish. Alex Vance pulled off the race-winning move on the final lap between turns three and four to pass Jason Long for the victory, with Eddie Adams and Kevin Crane following.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/ogle-claims-tennessee-border-war/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pauch Set To Chase STSS Modified Crown​*
With 715 total victories and a career that has spanned more than 40 years, there isn't much left in the sport that excites Billy Pauch Sr.

The Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled By Hi-Tek does.

Hefty, non-top-heavy purse structures and a solid posted point fund have attracted Pauch, the Frenchtown, N.J., legend to the first-year Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc. South Region presented by Scotty's Speed & Diesel, set to kick off April 19 at New Jersey's Bridgeport Speedway.

Pauch and his Kevin Bifulco-owned No. 1 are committed to the five-race schedule, starting with the Bridgeport 'South Jersey Shootout' and moving on to Big Diamond (Pa.) Speedway May 5, New Egypt (N.J.) Speedway June 11, Delaware Int'l Speedway August 4 and Georgetown (Del.) Speedway Sept. 1.
Pauch will chase the $7,500 championship from a point fund totaling more than $20,000.

"It's good money," analyzed Pauch after examining the 2015 STSS schedule. "All the races pay well and you can't beat a $7,500 championship for five races. If I had a little more help, I'd like to run the North Races, too. There's a lot of cash on the line."

The 58-year-old Pauch took up an exercise regimen during the off-season and lost more than 30 lbs.

"I never thought I'd be racing this long," he admitted. "But I've never felt better and we're still winning races."

The versatile driver has won at all five tracks on the series schedule and feels optimistic about his chances.

"I like running my big-block," he said. "We don't get as many chances as we used to with New Egypt (his home track) running small-blocks weekly. I've won some big races at all the tracks we're going to. I think we've got as good a shot as anybody."

Pauch has one Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region event double-circled on his racing calendar: June 28 when Olum's presents the 'Lightning on the Mountain' at N.Y.'s Thunder Mountain Speedway. The show offers $5,000 to win for STSS Modifieds and $3,000 to win for SpeedSTRs with a $10,000 'Double Down Challenge' up for grabs if one driver can win both.

"We'll be there with a SpeedSTR and a modified," he confirmed, noting he had raced at Thunder Mountain only once before in his storied career.

Pauch won't be the only member of his family chasing STSS South Region points. His 27-year-old son Billy Pauch Jr. will pilot a John Pakenham-owned big-block in series events starting April 19 at Bridgeport.

The first-ever race for the new STSS South Region at Bridgeport Sunday, April 19 offers racers a lucrative, non-top-heavy purse structure for 40 laps around Brian Ramey's spacious five-eighths-mile. The race winner will pocket $5,000 (no "Gambler's Fee"), with $1,000 reserved for the 10th-place finisher and $400 to take the green flag.

The 'South Jersey Shootout' total big-block/small-block modified pay structure totals $24,770 plus bonuses, lap money and contingency awards.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/pauch-ready-to-chase-stss-modified-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hot Start Has Clanton Eager To Race Again​*
After his stellar performance during February's World of Outlaws Late Model Series action in Georgia and Florida, the last thing Shane Clanton wanted was for the national tour to take an extended break.

Unfortunately for Clanton, harsh winter weather that lingered into early spring forced WoO LMS events at Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway and I-30 Speedway to be cancelled and the Douglas Dodge Ram Truck Illini 100 weekend to be postponed, resulting in a seven-week layoff in the WoO LMS schedule following Clanton's February success.

"When you're running as good as we were you want the next race to be the next night so you can keep it going," said Clanton, the 39-year-old Zebulon, Ga., driver who won four of seven WoO LMS events contested during February's swing through Georgia and Florida, including a sweep of the three WoO LMS events during Volusia Speedway Park's DIRTcar Nationals.

"It kind of gets frustrating when you're ready to get back going, but that's all part of it."

The good news for Clanton is when the WoO LMS gets back rolling later this month, the tour will make three consecutive stops at tracks where he's typically ran well and won races in the past.

Confident the extended time off hasn't cooled his early-season hot streak, Clanton will look to keep up the momentum when the tour returns to action with a April 10-11 Volunteer State doubleheader at Duck River Raceway Park in Wheel, Tenn., and Tazewell (Tenn.) Speedway. He's even more excited to return to Farmer City Raceway April 17-18 for the rescheduled Illini 100, an event in which he claimed a $20,000 victory in 2009.

"Hopefully we can come out just as strong," said Clanton, who leads the Woo LMS standings by 90 points over three-time and defending WoO LMS champion Darrell Lanigan. "We've won at all three places we've got coming up. I like all three tracks and especially look forward to Farmer City each year. Hopefully we can keep our hot streak going and pick up right where we left off in Florida."

Clanton and his Weldbank Energy-sponsored race team have done their best to use the downtime to their advantage. With his sights aimed at claiming his first WoO LMS championship, Clanton and crew have worked hard to be as prepared as possible for the season-long points battle.

"We've just been trying to make everything go as planned and getting everything in order," said Clanton, whose previous best points finish was second in 2006. "We've tested some, trying to stay on top of things and make some improvements to all of our cars where they're all the same.

"We're just trying to improve on everything we've got. At the same time, we're going over everything and making sure we're as prepared as possible for the busy stretches we've got coming up. We want to do everything we can to avoid parts failures because our goal is to complete every lap this year. If we can do that, we should definitely be in the hunt."

With top-five finishes in all seven races this season, Clanton has firmly established himself as the early championship favorite. Considering no driver has ever came from more than 64 points down to win a WoO LMS championship, the veteran Clanton is in prime position to claim the title.

But as amazing as Clanton's 2015 performance has been thus far, it could also be the setup for a comeback that would likely be just as amazing. With a pair of three-time champions in Lanigan of Union, Ky., and Josh Richards of Shinnston, W.Va., behind him in the standings, Clanton knows that claiming his long-awaited first WoO LMS championship is far from a sure thing.

"They're top caliber teams and top caliber drivers," Clanton said of Lanigan and Richards. "Their records show for itself what they can accomplish. We can't slack off because those guys are coming. We're off to a good start, but now we've gotta keep it going."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/hot-start-has-clanton-eager-to-race-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Seven Dates For DIRTcar Pro Stocks​*
DIRTcar Racing's 2015 Pro Stock Series schedule features seven events in Ontario, Quebec and New York.

"I'm pleased to be able to announce the seven dates we have scheduled for this year's Pro Stock Series," DIRTcar Northeast Director of Series and Sanctioning Mike Perrotte said. "We're dedicated to increasing their presence at dirt tracks throughout the Northeast because they provide some of the most competitive side-by-side racing our fans will see."

The tour kicks off on Friday, June 12, at Autodrome Granby in Granby, Quebec, which is the home track of 2014 DIRTcar Pro Stock Series champion Jocelyn Roy. The event is expected to draw the best of the class north and south of the Canadian/New York border.

The second event will see the Pro Stock Series take on Fonda (N.Y.) Speedway on Thursday, June 18. Rob Yetman, a former series champion and winner of the 2014 Pro Stock race during NAPA Super DIRT Week, is expected to challenge those running the series full-time. In addition, Fonda regulars Nick Stone, Chuck Dumblewski, Kenny Gates and Pete Broderson will also be major contenders for this event.

RPM Speedway in De Richelier, Quebec, is the third stop on the tour for a Saturday, July 4, DIRTcar Pro Stock Series show. The speedway, home to three of the Top 10 Series point finishers in 2014 - third-place Stephane Lemire, sixth-place Bruno Cyr and seventh-place Richard Bertrand - is sure to provide fans with some exciting side-by-side action in this full fender class.

After a three-week break, the DIRTcar Pro Stocks will return to Albany-Saratoga Speedway in Malta, N.Y., for a Friday night appearance on July 24. Last year's Series race in this class provided some of the toughest competition for the traveling group and had the fans standing on their feet cheering on their hometown favorites Yetman, Byron Westcott, Robbie Speed and Kim Duell.

The homestretch begins Sunday, Sept. 6, when the Series makes its only appearance of the year at Cornwall (Ont.) Motor Speedway. Always a threat to win wherever he runs, championship runner-up Dave Bissonnette calls Cornwall his home track and will no doubt try to defend his home dirt. A fierce battle with a major nemesis, Jocelyn Roy, is sure to be part of the action.

Fonda Speedway will again host the DIRTcar Pro Stock Series on Saturday, Sept. 26, as part of its season finale weekend long event. It is the only track to host two Pro Stock Series races in 2015.

The finale for the Pro Stock Series will take place on Sunday, Oct. 11, as part of NAPA Auto Parts Super DIRT Week XLIV at the New York State Fairgrounds in Syracuse, N.Y. The Pro Stock Series Champion will be determined after an intense six days of inspection, qualifying and a 25-lap feature event.

*2015 DIRTcar Pro Stock Series Schedule.*

June 12 - Autodrome Granby - Granby, Quebec
June 18 - Fonda Speedway - Fonda, N.Y.
July 4 - Le RPM Speedway - De Richelieu, Quebec
July 24 - Albany-Saratoga Speedway - Malta, N.Y.
Sept. 6 - Cornwall Motor Speedway - Cornwall, Ontario
Sept. 26 - Fonda Speedway - Fonda, N.Y.
Oct. 11 - New York State Fairgrounds - Syracuse, N.Y.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/seven-dates-for-dirtcar-pro-stocks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lundstrom Wires Hickory Foes​*
Matt Lundstrom raced to a wire-to-wire victory in Saturday's USAC HPD Eastern Midget Series event at Hickory Motor Speedway.

Lundstrom started the 35-lap feature from the second position and quickly raced by Steven Hutchinson at the start to take the race lead. Once out front he was in his own zip code, leading every lap en route to the victory.

Fast qualifier Scott Hunter finished second, followed by Chris Lamb, Mike Ward and Jessica Bean.

*The finish:*
Matt Lundstrom, Scott Hunter, Chris Lamb, Mike Ward, Jessica Bean, Calvin Carroll, Nikki Carroll, Steven Hutchinson, Sam Hatfield, Andrew Layser, Jake Nelke, Kyle Craker, Nolan Allison.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/lundstrom-wires-hickory-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Completes Nebraska Sprint Sweep​*
Brian Brown denied a last-lap bid by his uncle, Danny Lasoski, to complete a sweep of the Spring Meltdown for the Nebraska 360 Sprints at I-80 Speedway.

Brown led all 20 laps to claim the $2,200 top prize, while Lasoski raced from fifth to finish second on the three-eighths-mile oval.

Dusty Zomer, Clint Garner and Lee Grosz rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Brian Brown, Danny Lasoski, Dusty Zomer, Clint Garner, Lee Grosz, Jody Rosenboom, Ian Madsen, Billy Alley, Ryan Bickett, Cody Ledger, Joe Beaver, Seth Brahmer, Dusty Ballenger, Don Droud Jr., Ryan Roberts, Jordan Boston, Davey Heskin, Eric Lutz, Wade Nygaard, Josh Baughman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/brown-completes-nebraska-sprint-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ziehl Claims 25th ASCS Southwest Win​*
Further padding his point lead, Rick Ziehl raced to victory with the ASCS Southwest Region in the season's second trip to the Canyon Speedway Park.

Marking the 25th time the veteran sprint car ace has stood atop the podium with the southwest arm of the American Sprint Car Series, Ziehl was chased to the line by Lance Norick with Phoenix non-wing ace R.J. Johnson taking on the winged warriors for a third-place finish from 13th.

Ryan Linder and Kaylene Verville completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Rick Ziehl, Lance Norick, R.J. Johnson, Ryan Linder, Kaylene Verville, Kyle Danielson, Joshua Williams, Glen Brace, Bud Rowe, Mike Rux Jr., Joey Chester, Cody Sickles, James Aragon, James Mosher, Bob Ream Jr., Casey Buckman, Alex Pettas, Darrell Sickles, Cody Cambensy, Tyler Seavey.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ziehl-claims-25th-ascs-southwest-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeff Bloom Returns To Victory Lane​*
Jeff Bloom captured the Southern Showdown at Hickory Motor Speedway Saturday night.

The veteran driver and 2013 National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductee picked up his first career Must See Racing series win. Bloom originally finished second, but was awarded the win after original winner Aaron Pierce was moved to fifth-place for a post-race rules violation.

Bloom started on the outside front row and was never seriously challenged throughout the event. The win ended a winless streak that dates back to nearly three years. Bloom's night got off to a rocky start when an oil line came loose in hot laps, resulting in the track being oiled down, despite no damage to the car.

"It feels good I'll tell you that," explained Bloom. "It's been a long time since I've run a race this long, and I didn't know if I'd get tired. It's a brand new car of my design and I really didn't get a lot of laps in the car this weekend. I knew it wasn't me. I was struggling with my old car and I told my wife (Linda) it was time for a new car. It was a good weekend and I only bought one tire this weekend. It does feel good to start the season off with a win."

Johnny Bridges led a strong contingent of 360 sprint car drivers who participated in the event against the 410 cars of Must See Racing.

Several monetary bonuses and a 100-pound weight break were implemented to entice participation in the event for the 360s. Bridges finished second in the 40-lap feature ewhile putting on a thrilling display of driving; entertaining fans with his dirt tracking style of driving. Johnny Petrozelle III finished third, ensuring that two out of the top three finishers were 360s.

*The finish:*
Jeff Bloom, Johnny Bridges, Johnny Petrozelle, Cody Gallogly, Aaron Pierce, Jacob Wilson, Greg Smyre, Anthony McCune, Derek Bischak, Jimmy McCune.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/jeff-bloom-returns-to-victory-lane/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Logan Jarrett Scores Lawrenceburg Upset​*
Youth prevailed Saturday night at Lawrenceburg Speedway as Logan Jarrett led all 30 laps to score a big AMSOIL National Sprint Car upset.

The 20-year old survived a trio of late-race cautions after racing out to a huge lead over the first twenty laps, winning by 2.173 seconds in the J&J Trucking - Doak Trucking No. 29 DRC/Claxton.

"Man, I've never felt anything like it," Jarrett said. "I've grown up at sprint car races and watched my dad race and kept getting better and better - it's just an incredible feeling to win a USAC race. I knew I had so many great guys behind me, with so many wins, it made me pretty nervous to see those yellows. I just thought that race would never end. Joe Devin and Scotty Weir have helped us a lot with getting our car better, and it's exciting to see the results of that. I'm just beyond excited right now."

While Jarrett led throughout, the race was a frenzy for second on back. Robert Ballou moved past Kyle Robbins to take second, but Dave Darland was right there to challenge Ballou. Meanwhile, C.J. Leary was on the move from 17th using the far outer reaches of the high banks, finally moving into the top-five on an all-green run with 10 laps to go.

With a caution at lap 21, Jarrett led Darland, Ballou, Stockon, and Leary, but it took a few attempts to complete more than another lap. With eight laps to go, Jarrett took off with the lead, but Ballou pressured Darland to take second.

Leary was right behind him, finally diamonding off turn-two to take a full head of steam into the second spot with just four laps left. Leary was visibly closing on Jarrett in the final laps, but ran out of time.

The 18-year-old driver matched his best career finish in the Leary Construction Company - Green Tech LubricantsNo. 30 DRC/Claxton Mopar.

"Our racing is called ruts and guts for a reason and the track delivered tonight," Leary said. "We got the car set up to run up in the thick stuff where nobody else seemed to be running. We got to fifth before we got to some guys who are just smart and put their cars in positions that make it tough to get around them. It was just a ball to run up through there, though. I'm really proud of Logan - we both are out there looking for our first USAC win and running hard. I just would have loved to see a caution at the end to give me a chance."

Ballou rounded out the podium in the Blakesley Auto - MPHG Promotions No. 12 Maxim/Ott.

Kevin Thomas, Jr. came out on top of a huge battle in the closing laps to finish fourth, but failed to report to post-race technical inspection as he left the track, thus being repositioned to the tail of the field.

Darland and Jon Stanbrough completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/logan-jarrett-scores-lawrenceburg-upset/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pennsylvania Invader Smith Rules Attica​*
Ryan Smith set out to experience different tracks in 2015. Well it paid off in a big way Saturday as the Pennsylvania driver led all 40 laps to record his first University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions victory during the 24th annual HD Supply/Construction Equipment and Supply Spring Nationals at Attica Raceway Park.

The win not only opened the season for Attica but was also the first point race for Tony Stewart's new UNOH All Stars who were making their 105th appearance at the third-mile track.

The caution flags fell just when Smith needed them, keeping him out of heavy lapped traffic. He also made a spectacular move to get past a lapped car with eight laps to go to keep Andrew Palker from getting by.

"I wish we had something like this in Pennsylvania&#8230;this was great racing,"

Smith said. "Small track, elbows up, gas it up. It helped drawing a good number tonight. Laid down a good time and started up front but we were good enough to stay there.

"I was falling out of the seat there&#8230;I was hanging on. I was trying to save myself there for a little bit in case someone was coming up on me. I was glad to see that yellow there with three to go&#8230;that was a savior. It's awesome to be here and I'm glad to represent Pennsylvania and all my sponsors."

Palker stayed close to Smith the entire distance and held off Greg Wilson to score the runner-up finish.

"A great way to start the year," Palker said. "On that last caution I really think I had something for him (Smith). Lapped traffic was holding him up in the middle and we were starting to roll the top pretty good. I hated to see that yellow come out but what are you going to do. First night out this year&#8230;sort of same team with some new people on board&#8230;what more could we ask for. All the cars are fresh cars&#8230;haven't run them before. We can't wait to get back home to Wayne County for the next one&#8230;we'll be ready."

Wilson came home third.

"We had a great race car. I want to thank all the fans for coming out in this cold weather," Wilson said. "I'm a blessed dude. My wife and kids are with me all the time and to come out and start the year like this with all the people that are helping&#8230;we're pumped."

Dale Blaney and Cap Henry completed the top five.

T.J. Michael won the 305 sprint car feature and Chris Keller won the late model main event.

*The finish:*
Ryan Smith, Andrew Palker, Greg Wilson, Dale Blaney, Cap Henry, Cody Darrah, Danny Holtgraver, Tim Shaffer, D.J. Foos, Byron Reed, Danny Smith, Christopher Bell, Parker Price-Miller, Chad Kemenah, Randy Hannagan, Sheldon Haudenschild, T.J. Michael, Caleb Helms, Paige Polyak, Lee Jacobs, Steve Kinser, Stuart Brubaker, Jac Haudenschild, Gary Taylor, Kyle Patrick, Travis Philo.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/pennsylvania-invader-smith-rules-attica/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal Sprints To Bakersfield Prize​*
USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series point leader Ryan Bernal won Saturday night's 30-lap feature at Bakersfield Speedway.

Bernal took the lead from Danny Faria Jr. on lap six and led the remainder of the distance on the third-mile dirt track.

Jace Vander Weerd finished second, ahead of Faria, Troy Rutherford and Cory Kruseman.

Jeff Sibley was fast qualifier for the 27-car field.

*The finish:*
Ryan Bernal, Jace Vander Weerd, Danny Faria Jr., Troy Rutherford, Cory Kruseman, Trey Marcham, Brody Roa, Richard Vander Weerd, Landon Hurst, Johnathon Henry, D.J. Johnson, Koen Shaw, Chris Ennis, Kyle Smith, Jeff Sibley, Tristan Guardino, Kyler Shaw, Kevin Barnes, Shannon McQueen, David Taylor, Chris Gansen, Matt Day.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-sprints-to-bakersfield-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hirst Snags King Of The West Prize​*
Two-time and defending King of the West Sprint Car Series champion Kyle Hirst fired-off his bid for a three-peat the very best way possible on Saturday evening by racing to an opening night victory at Placerville Speedway's Gold Country Shootout.

It was Hirst's 12th career series win and tied him with Kevin Pylant for eighth on the all-time King of the West win list. It came during a rough and tumble 30-lapper on the challenging quarter-mile bullring aboard the Main Motorsports/ HAM Construction No. 35m machine.

For Hirst it was the second time he has won the April event at Placerville with the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series. It was also the second consecutive win in KWS action at the track for car owner Kyle Main.

"It's awesome to come out here and get a win right out of the box with the King of the West Series," said Hirst on the front stretch. "I can't thank the whole Main family enough for giving me the opportunity to drive this car and want to give big thanks to Rod Tiner and Brad Sweet for their help tonight. I would love nothing more than to win a third championship in a row. I had a great tour in Australia and have a lot of confidence going into this season. Hopefully we can come back on Wednesday and have a good run with the World of Outlaws."

Hirst started on the front row alongside Cory Eliason from Visalia. Early on Hirst would set the pace until Eliason made a hair raising move to get by up high off the fourth corner. Eliason looked poised to scoop up his first career King of the West win as he set a torrid pace out front running the high scary side.

A number of slowdowns and stoppages plagued the flow of the 30-lapper, as numerous reds and yellows appeared, which didn't allow the race to get into a constant groove.

Eliason's strong run then came to an end unfortunately on lap 18 when he spun off the third and fourth corners, which handed the lead back to Hirst. Fremont's Shane Golobic was a player up front all race long and tried to keep pace with the fast moving Hirst.

A green-white-checkered restart would conclude the main event and Hirst got a great jump to give himself enough breathing room to hold off Golobic by 0.444 seconds for the victory. Hirst is now just two wins away from tying former KWS champ Tyler Walker & two-time World of Outlaws titlist Jason Meyers on the all-time series win list.

For Golobic it was yet another podium finish with the King of the West Series in Placerville and came behind the wheel of the Keith Day Trucking/Gabilan Ag No. 22 Sprinter.

"It seems like we've made a habit of these second place finishes with KWS in Placerville, but nonetheless it was a good run," said Golobic, who has now earned three runner up finishes with the series in Placerville over the last three seasons. "I'm really excited about the season in this 22 car and can't thank them enough for allowing me to do more racing in it this year. We can't wait until Wednesday night with the World of Outlaws."

Carson Macedo started his first full-time season with the King of the West Sprint Car Series by rounding out the podium after starting from the sixth row at the helm of the WFO Apparel/ Tarlton & Son No. 21x mount.

"I don't have a lot of laps here at Placerville, but it's a fun place to race and we're really happy to have a good run in the feature tonight," Macedo said. "We're going after the KWS title and I want to focus on being consistent as always, so to get a podium the first night out is pretty good. I want to thank Paul Baines and this whole Tarlton Racing team for everything they do for me."

*The finish:*
Kyle Hirst, Shane Golobic, Carson Macedo, Dominic Scelzi, Willie Croft, Chase Johnson, Mitchell Faccinto, Billy Butler, Jonathan Allard, Bobby McMahan, Shawn Wright, Bud Kaeding, Cory Eliason, J.J. Helberg, Jason Statler, Brent Kaeding, Jarrett Soares, D.J. Netto, Mason Moore, Craig Stidham, Tim Kaeding, Tanner Thorson, Pat Harvey.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/hirst-snags-king-of-the-west-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dan Runte & Bigfoot #21 Win In Loveloand​*
Dan Runte all but locked up the 2015 Toughest Monster Truck Tour title tonight, piloting Summit Bigfoot #21 to the racing, freestyle and overall Toughest Monster Truck wins tonight in Loveland.

Travis Groth took the wheelie contest in Trouble Maker with two picture perfect wheelstands.

This was one of the wildest shows the tour has seen all year and there are still 2 more shows tomorrow - don't miss them, the Budweiser Events Center is the place to be!

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/TheMonster...58429624974/10150512524954975/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## Ckg2011

*Runte & Bigfoot #21 Win 2015 Toughest Monster Truck Winter Series Championship​*
It's official - after 2 dominant performances this weekend, Dan Runte is officially the Toughest Monster Truck Tour Champion for the 4th year in a row! Congrats to Dan and the entire BIGFOOT 4X4, INC. team!

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/bigfoot4x4...741825.113896871872/10153212170191873/?type=1


----------



## Ckg2011

*Toughest Monster Truck Series Concludes​*
Another incredible Toughest Monster Truck Tour winter season is in the books, and the legendary Dan Runte and BIGFOOT 4X4, INC. are once again champions for the 4th straight year.

Before the final event, Dan was crowned the champ in a special awards session, and some standout people were recognized for their great work this winter.

The season ended with another wild show in Loveland, Colorado as Dan Runte celebrated his title in style, winning racing and the night's overall Toughest Monster Truck.

The wheelie contest would go to Tyler Groth in Double Trouble with two great efforts. To close down the season, Jamey Garner in Over Bored absolutely ran it into the ground for all the fans in attendance, putting together a great freestyle run capped by a wild rollover to take the win.

A huge thanks to Brian, Kelly, Dave and everyone with Toughest Monster Truck Tour for an amazing winter, and to all the drivers and teams for the great shows they put on for all the fans this year.

Now we look forward to an exciting summer of monster trucks, and in the meantime all the action from this winter, including this weekend, will be coming your way on TMB TV!

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/TheMonsterBlog?fref=photo


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Ready For Inaugural NSL Race​*
*NSL Schedule:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/National-Sprint-League/Schedule.aspx?SubSeriesID=44

Big Game Motorsports returns to action this Saturday during the inaugural National Sprint League event.

Danny Lasoski will guide the Muddy sponsored team into 34 Raceway in West Burlington, Iowa, for the first race with the Midwest-based 410ci sprint car series started by his car owner, Tod Quiring.

"We are all very, very excited for this Saturday," Lasoski said. "That'd be a great thing for our team to go and win this inaugural NSL race, but you've got 30 other guys thinking the same way. At the end of the day every time we go out on the track we have the same mindset. We go to win every single race. We're not going to do anything any different than any other race this season."

Lasoski has a stellar track record at 34 Raceway, where he has won four of his last five races since the start of the 2011 season.

"I can't wait to be back in the GoMuddy.com car, which was very fast the last time we ran," he said. "The guys went back home and went through the race cars to get them prepared for the full NSL season."

Lasoski, who claimed his two most recent races at 34 Raceway, said the track is tricky and takes a well-handling car to be in contention for the victory.

"Both ends are significantly different," he said. "Turns one and two have way more banking than turns three and four. You have to have a good handling balance on your race car because you have to run both ends differently. I think if we can have a good setup and put ourselves in the right position we'll have a good opportunity to capture the win at the end of the night."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...ng-Inaugural-National-Sprint-League-Race.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Deery Brothers Gear Up For West Liberty​*
The first of three visits this season to West Liberty Raceway is next for the Deery Brothers Summer Series.

Touring IMCA Late Models run for $3,000 to win and a minimum of $300 to start their Saturday, April 11 main event.

Pit gates open at 4:30 p.m. and the grandstand opens at 5:30 p.m. Hot laps at 6:30 p.m. with racing to follow. Also on the ticket are IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars and Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods chasing all applicable points.

Justin Kay of Wheatland won two of the three series events held at West Liberty en route to the 2014 tour crown. Wapello's Colby Springsteen took the checkers there in the April event.

Grandstand admission on Saturday is $16 for adults, $14 for seniors, $10 for students ages 13-17 and free for 12 and under. Pit passes are $30.

The series is also at West Liberty for Tuesday, July 7 and Friday and Saturday, Sept.4-5 shows.

Corey Zeitner of Bellevue, Neb., was the winner when the tour opened on April 4 at Crawford County Speedway in Denison.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/deery-brothers-gear-up-for-west-liberty/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Beierle Commits To National Sprint League​*
Andee Beierle will drive a family owned sprint car throughout the inaugural National Sprint League schedule.

It will be her first time competing in a 410ci sprint car.

Unfortunately, that will have to wait until after this Saturday's season-opening race.

"I have finals this week for school so there was no way I could make it work," she said. "That's just part of going to school and racing at the same time. I am planning on racing the full season minus the first race."

Beierle, who is a sophomore at the University of Alabama at Birmingham, will make her NSL debut on May 8 at Eagle Raceway in Eagle, Neb., prior to returning to Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa, the following night to complete a National Sprint League doubleheader.

"I would have liked to hit the first race because when I start it'll be one race and then right to Knoxville," she said. "It's going to be a lot more than putting my feet in the water. It's definitely going to be a learning experience."

Beierle competed in the 305 class last year at Knoxville Raceway. It was her first season in a full-size sprint car and she said she's excited to take the leap to 410s this year.

"We don't have a huge sponsor and are on a lower budget, but I'm looking for seat time in a 410 and to get that first year under my belt," she said. "I think the NSL is going to provide a lot of opportunities for younger drivers to show themselves. The NSL is so wide open and brand new it is a really good opportunity for someone who wants to race against great drivers and learn. It's going to be a lot of fun and I think the NSL has something really good going."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/beierle-commits-to-national-sprint-league/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mainstream Holdings Partners With CH Motorsports​*
Mainstream Holdings, Inc. announced a partnership with CH Motorsports effective immediately.

Dale Blaney, who has earned five All Star Circuit of Champions titles and is the winningest driver in series history, has been tabbed as the driver of the No. 1 sprint car.

CH Motorsports Co-Owners Janet Holbrook and Aaron Call will manage the team with Mainstream Holdings, Inc., providing funding to the team as a marketing partner. Big Game Treestands and Muddy, which are owned by Mainstream Holdings, Inc., will be the primary sponsors of a team that will keep Blaney and longtime crew chief George Fisher together.

"It was really important for George and I to stay together," Blaney said. "We've had a lot of success. For us to be able to team up with Janet and Tod (Quiring) is huge for both of ourselves. I'm getting to connect myself with two really good people in the sport."

The team will tackle the remainder of the All Star Circuit of Champions schedule and will compete at select World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series events, including the Kings Royal, Knoxville Nationals, National Open and World Finals to name a few.

"With the new ownership of the All Star Circuit of Champions and the new structure that Tony Stewart and his TSR group are putting into place our company sees this opportunity as a great value from a marketing and branding perspective," Quiring said. "The All Star schedule focuses on our core market for our company brands. It's also a great opportunity for us to be able to provide support in this region to an extremely strong veteran team in Dale, George, Janet and Aaron."

Blaney maneuvered to a fourth-place result last Saturday during the first All Star Circuit of Champions points race of the season. The series resumes action on April 18 at Wayne County Speedway in Orrville, Ohio.

"We are very pleased to be a part of this new venture with Tod, Dale and George," Holbrook said. "Dale and George have proven their chemistry together is something special and Tod Quiring has made his mark in both business and sprint car ownership by setting the bar for success."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...ship-with-CH-Motorsports-and-Dale-Blaney.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four Score For Schatz​*
*Race Results:* 
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6889&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz battled past Kyle Hirst and forward from a fifth place starting position at Brad Sweet's Placerville Short Track Outlaw Showdown presented by Riebes Auto Parts Wednesday night to score his fourth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

Schatz's win came as the series returned to the track for the first time since 1992.

"The locals are tough here on their own turf, especially at places we've never been," Schatz said of Hirst and his fellow California natives. "We came out, started fifth and bided our time. My Bad Boy Buggies team always make the right decisions and gave me a car that got better and better as the night went on and those other guys faded a bit."

Schatz and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team are just the third repeat winners of the 2015 season.

A crash dominated the middle portion of the feature and brought out a prolonged red flag. The lap 21, chain-reaction incident caught up several drivers including Jason Johnson, Daryn Pittman and Kraig Kinser.

Johnson was taken to an area hospital following the crash. According to Johnson's wife Bobbi, the rookie of the year contender is alert and talking to doctors. Doctors are still evaluating Johnson's injuries and will know more information in the coming days. (Update)

Pittman climbed from his car under his own power but was taken to an area hospital for further evaluation.

Kinser was OK and able to finish the feature.

A spectator was also transported to an area hospital for further evaluation following a separate incident the lap before.

Jason Sides and Andy Forsberg initially held the front row for the night's 35-lap feature. When it came time to take the track for the feature however Forsberg was late to staging and was penalized and moved back to the next row. That shifted Kyle Hirst's HAM Construction car to the front row with Sides.

When the green flag flew, Hirst battled past Sides before the two reached the back straight, with a surging Forsberg taking over the second position. For the next five laps, Hirst and Forsberg battled for the lead. A red flag flew on lap five after Tanner Thorson flipped in the middle of turns one and two. Thorson was OK.

Another caution flew on lap eight, with the front of the field largely remaining static. By lap 15, Hirst began catching the back of the field. As Hirst looked for a way around the lapped car of Justyn Cox, Forsberg saw an opportunity. Through the next several laps, Forsberg searched high and low looking for a line around Hirst, with Cox as the pick.

Even after Hirst cleared Cox, the battle between he and Forsberg continued with the two even making contact at one point. Through it all though, Hirst maintained the lead.

Schatz also used the lapped traffic to his advantage, battling past Sides on lap 19 coming out of turn four for the fourth position as the two worked their way through.

Following the open red flag on lap 21, Schatz battled past Forsberg to take over the second position. He then set his sights on Hirst for the lead. Hirst bobbled coming off turn two on lap 27, which gave Schatz an opening. He passed Hirst as the two drivers came off of turn four to complete lap 28.

A red flag and two cautions came late in the race. Ultimately, the final caution setup a green-white-checkered finish. On the final restart, Forsberg fell off and gave up the third position to Sides' East Coast Logistics car. Hirst maintained his second place perch and was unable to catch Schatz. Forsberg ultimately finished the night in seventh.

It was the third win for Schatz during the Outlaws' California swing.

"I haven't typically been very good in California but when you're not good at something you have to work on it and that's what we're doing right now. On the California tour, that's three more than we've had the last couple of years. All we do is build on that, build on the weak spots and see what happens."

It was the first podium finish of the season for both Hirst and Sides.

"We'll take it. Running second to Donny is a privilege so congratulations to him and his team", said Hirst, who finished second. "Had it for a while. I thought Andy (Forsberg) was coming - the next thing I saw was the 15 go by me on the front straightaway."

"Kyle and Forsberg were having really good races," Sides said. "You can never count out Donny. He just sneaks by on the outside of everybody. Just happened to be up here."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action this weekend at Calistoga Speedway for the Wine Country Outlaw Showdown. General admission and reserved tickets are still available for both nights by calling 1-877-395-8606, or visitinghttp://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets. Fans can watch and listen live onhttp://www.DIRTVision.com and follow live timing and scoring at http://www.WoOSprint.com/live-scoring.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Placerville-Short-Track-Outlaw-Showdown.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson and Pittman Injured​*
Jason Johnson and Daryn Pittman were injured in a crash on Wednesday night in Brad Sweet's Placerville Short Track Outlaw Showdown.

They were involved in a chain-reaction incident on Lap 21 and taken to a local hospital. Johnson sustained a fractured back and Pittman a broken collarbone.

"It's been confirmed that Jason sustained a fractured back," the team said on his website. "He is stable, alert and talking. For that, we are grateful. We will provide updates as more information becomes available."

According to Kasey Kahne Racing, Pittman will fly to Indianapolis today to meet with an orthopedic surgeon.

"Thanks, everyone, for the thoughts & prayers! To clarify, I am fine. Just have broken collarbone! I will be back SOON!" Pittman Tweeted.

He and Johnson are currently seventh and 10th, respectively, in the World of Outlaws standings.

Cody Darrah will fill in for Pittman in the No. 9 Great Clips car at Calistoga.

Updated: 8 p.m. ET

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../Jason-Johnson-and-Daryn-Pittman-Injured.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Attica/Wayne Co. LM Series Returns​*
After a successful first year that saw 60 drivers compete in the seven-race series, track promoters John Bores of Attica Raceway Park and Jason and Kristin Flory of Wayne County Speedway have announced the dates of the second annual Super Late Model Series for the two tracks.

All the races will be double weekend events as ARP will kick the series off on Friday, May 8 and then move to WCS on Saturday May 9. The Series will return to action on the weekend of July 17 (ARP) and 18 (WCS) and then again two weeks later on Aug. 7-8.

The final weekend of the Super Late Model Series will be Aug. 21-22.

The purse will be the same as last year with the feature winner collecting $1,500 and it will pay $200 to start the features. The series champion will pocket $1,500 with the runner-up getting $750 as third place will receive $550 and $450 to fourth as fifth place will collect $400.

All of the top 10 in points will receive a $100 gift card from Summit Racing and the driver who scores the most heat wins will get a $250 credit on a wrap from Innovative Graphics. Additional awards are still being worked on for this season.

Attica Raceway Park is using the UMP rules and each car must use a Hoosier LM 20, 30 or 40 on all fours. Wayne County Speedway will go with the same Hoosier Tire rule but will also allow American Racer 44 or harder tires. Hoosier Tire will give a new tire to the highest finisher at each track.

Ryan Markham was last year's champion.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/atticawayne-co-lm-series-returns/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Clauson (41) challenges Justin Grant for position during an AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series feature at East Bay Raceway Park. Clauson will have a busy May 24 ahead of him after his Friday announcement. (Al Steinberg Photo)​*
*Clauson To Attempt The 'Indiana Double'​*
On May 24, after completing the Indianapolis 500 in the KVSH/Jonathan Byrd's Racing Chevrolet, Bryan Clauson will continue his race day by heading north to Kokomo Speedway to race in Sunday night's Kokomo Klassic behind the wheel of the Jonathan Byrd's Racing-sponsored Bryan Clauson Inc/Priority Aviation Services No. 7.

Clauson talked about the chance to do the "Indiana Double," saying, "I'm excited to race at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway and Kokomo Speedway on the same day. Kokomo's my absolute favorite place to be on a Sunday night, and I'm always telling people to get out there, so I'm pretty pumped to be running this double.

"We're going to make it an awesome day for the fans to do the double, too. I can't wait to see familiar faces at the 500 and then to have everybody make the trip up to Kokomo that night."

Fans are going to be able to complete their own "Indiana Double" with ease by purchasing a comprehensive package at the store at www.bryanclauson.com. Race fans will receive tickets to both the Indy 500 and Kokomo Speedway, parking, escorted bus transportation to Indy and Kokomo, breakfast, lunch, a mid-afternoon snack, dinner, beverages, and a commemorative hat or t-shirt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/clauson-to-attempt-the-indiana-double/


----------



## Ckg2011

*FVP To Sponsor National Sprint League​*
FVP, a worldwide leader in providing OE quality automotive and specialty products since 2005, was named the title sponsor of the National Sprint League on Friday.

The FVP National Sprint League will run its inaugural event Saturday, April 11 at 34 Raceway in West Burlington, Iowa.

The FVP NSL schedule has 30 events planned for 2015 and boasts a $350,000 point fund for its race teams. The schedule includes 18 venues in seven states in the Midwest.

"We are excited to announce FVP as the title sponsor of the National Sprint League," said FVP NSL founder Tod Quiring.

"We set out with the goal of bringing a premier racing league to the Midwest in the 410 division. We have come a long way in doing that and the partnership with FVP is the next step in reaching our objectives."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/fvp-to-sponsor-national-sprint-league/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Meyers To Finsh Western Swing For Johnson​*
Jason Meyers will finish out the World of Outlaws West coast swing for the injured Jason Johnson.

Johnson sustained a fractured back in a chain reaction crash this past Wednesday night at Placerville Speedway.

Meyers, the 2010 and 2011 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, will make his first start of the year with the series this weekend at Calistoga Speedway. He has 57 career wins.








Yesterday, Kasey Kahne Racing announced that Cody Darrah will fill in for Daryn Pittman, the 2013 champion, this weekend. Pittman was injured in the accident with Johnson and was diagnosed with a broken collarbone.








*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...inish-West-Coast-Swing-for-Jason-Johnson.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Adams Stops Young In USCS 600s​*
Home state hero Coby Adams finally put an end to Jim Young's www.rockauto.com USCS 600 Sprint Car Series dominance on Friday night at Carolina Speedway.

Adams, from nearby Mooresville, N.C., powered past K&N Filters polesitter Remeno Loyal on the outside lane during the opening lap of Friday's 15-lap mini-sprint main event as part of the USCS Thunder in Carolina North/South Challenge - holding off Young's advances in the final stages of the race to notch his first win on the 2015 campaign.

The victory was the second of Adams' USCS mini-sprint career, with the first coming in April of 2013 at Toccoa Raceway in Georgia.

"It was all good tonight," Adams said. "We've led some races and had some bad luck, and it's nice to finally put one all together tonight. I hope [all the fans] enjoyed the show."

Adams led the 15-lap contest from start-to-finish in a caution-free affair that took just under five minutes to officially complete.

Young, who came south from Johnstown, Pa. looking for his second-straight USCS 600 victory, had to settle for second after his choice of wing for the main event did not pay dividends.

"I put the bigger wing on it for the feature thinking the extra force would help us, but it caused the motor to lay down way too much in the late stages," 
Young explained. "It's unfortunate, but sometimes you learn what doesn't work and tonight we did that. Still a solid finish for us."

Former series winner Dirk Miller, from Sanford, Fla., charged from eighth to round out the podium in third. Matt McCullough wit Remeno Loyal fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/adams-stops-young-in-uscs-600s/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eric Riggins Jr. (47) battles Terry Gray Friday night at Carolina Speedway. (Chris Seelman photo)​*
*Riggins Rules Carolina Speedway​*
For the fourth time in his United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N career, Eric Riggins Jr. made Carolina Speedway his personal playground on Friday night.

Riggins, from Charlotte, N.C, blasted around 11-time USCS champion Terry Gray on lap six of a 30-lap North/South Shootout opener at the newly-reconfigured four-tenths mile bullring and laid a beating on the rest of the field, leaving only four cars on the lead lap en route to his ninth career USCS victory and first of the 2015 season.

The win not only moved Riggins into a tie for 11th on the all-time USCS wins list with Jeff Swindell, it was also his third victory in the last four races at his home race track.

"This is what we needed here (tonight)," Riggins said. "I've been a little unsure of the track changes - they made it a lot wider in the corners - and I was so accustomed to the old track that I wasn't sure what we were going to be able to do tonight.

"But this Carolina Speedway crew did a great job - it was a little rough, but we made it through. Hats off to them, they did what they could here tonight and I think this track surface is going to be even better later in the year. I'm so thankful, it always means a lot to win here in front of the home crowd."

The lightning-quick feature was only slowed by caution once, when Johnny Petrozelle went for a spin in turn four after clipping one of the infield tires.

Female hotshoe and Cordova, Tenn. pilot Morgan Turpen worked through traffic to take second from her teammate Terry Gray inside of ten laps to go, but by then Riggins had run and hid in his own zip code - leaving Turpen no time to close the gap and mount a charge.

"We needed another caution," Turpen said after the event. "I feel like we had the winning car - we definitely had the fastest car late because I could see (Eric) so I know I was catching him - we just lost too much ground early and it cost us. It's a track position game right now, because the competition is so high."

Gray, out of Bartlett, Tenn., held on to complete the podium in third. 1998 USCS Rookie of the Year and defending winner of the spring Carolina stop, Johnny Bridges, finished fourth as the final car on the lead lap.

305 sprint car regular Bobby Komisarski was the first car one lap down at the checkered flag, but still managed a career-best USCS finish of fifth to cap off the top five in the final results.

Mooresville, N.C.'s C.J. Miller - who started off the evening strong by going fastest in hot laps and winning his heat race - faded to sixth at the finish, followed by Suwanee, Ga. veteran Joe Larkin in seventh, who was the final car running at the checkered flag.

2014 National Sprint Car Hall of Fame 360 Rookie of the Year Dane Lorenc looked to be a challenger for a spot on the podium before retiring due to motor problems with 12 laps to go. The talented 15-year-old from Lancaster, N.Y. was scored eighth in his first USCS start.

"The track was rough tonight - there were a couple bumps and ruts in the corners that tore up the car a little bit," Lorenc said. "I hate that the motor gave out; I know we had a car capable of being on the podium tonight, but we'll go put the backup motor in and go into tomorrow night with a clean slate and see what we can do."

Brandon McLain kicked off the evening's racing action by winning his first Hoosier Tire Speed Dash of the season, and Miller scored the win in the Engler Machine and Tool First Heat. Turpen rolled to the victory in the Butlerbuilt Second Heat.

*The finish:*
Eric Riggins Jr., Morgan Turpen, Terry Gray, Johnny Bridges, Bobby Komisarski, C.J. Miller, Joe Larkin, Dane Lorenc, Brandon McLain, Johnny Petrozelle, Brad Wickham.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/riggins-rules-carolina-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bayston Gets First POWRi Midget Win​*
Spencer Bayston picked up his first POWRi Midget Series victory in Friday night's Battle At Belle-Vegas I at Belle-Clair Speedway.

Driving Bryan Clauson's No. 39, Bayston beat defending series champion Zach Daum to the checkered flag.

Daniel Robinson finished third with Austin Brown and Darren Hagen completing the top five.

Dereck King won the micro sprint feature.

*The finish:*
Spencer Bayston, Zach Daum, Daniel Robinson, Austin Brown, Darren Hagen, Jake Neuman, Colten Cottle, Dereck King, Kyle Schuett, Nick Bailey, Dave Camfield, Seth Motsinger, Tyler Robbins, nick Knepper, Tyler Thomas, Andrew Felker, Dalton Camfield, Chett Gehrke, Tucker Klassmeyer, Justin Grosz, Bryan Clauson, Ryan Criswell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/bayston-gets-first-powri-midget-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Rolls Through Creek County​*
Working top-to-bottom on the Creek County Speedway, New Mexico's Johnny Herrera raced to his first victory of the season with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products on Friday night.

Riding runner-up to Seth Bergman early, Herrera utilized a lap-four restart to bolt into the lead.

Challenged briefly in slower traffic, the MVT / Semi-Crazy Truck Wash No. 45x was able to stay on point. Seth Bergman settled for second after the brakes began to give in the final rounds.

After destroying a car one week ago, Tennessee's Brandon Hanks put his No. 3h on the final podium step.

Kevin Ramey and Kade Morton rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Johnny Herrera, Seth Bergman, Brandon Hanks, Kevin Ramey, Kade Morton, Matt Covington, Blake Hahn, Andy Shouse, Mickey Walker, Tony Bruce Jr., Howard Moore, Kyle Bellm, Matt Ward, Chance Morton, Alex Sewell, Shawn Petersen, Taylor Tidmore, Kyle Clark, Fred Mattox, Joe Wood Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/herrera-rolls-through-creek-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Banks $5,000 At Davenport​*
Justin Kay claimed Friday night's Rebel 5K dirt late model race at Davenport Speedway, earning $5,000 for the victory.

The 40-lap main event for the late models started with Joe Zrostlik of Long Grove, taking the early lead from the outside pole. Zrostlik would lead the first eleven laps using the high side of the racetrack.

Davenport's Matt Ryan used the low groove to take the lead for laps twelve through seventeen.

Kay started 14th and had moved his way up to third by lap ten. Justin ran the high side and grabbed the lead on lap eighteen. The only things slowing Justin Kay down were lapped traffic and the race's only caution flag on lap 37.

Kay won the four-lap shootout to the checkers, taking the win and the $5,000 top prize. Matt Ryan finished a close second. Tyler Droste had a strong run finishing third. Scott Fitzpatrick and Jason Rauen completed the top five.

Jake Ruefer led all 20 laps to claim the modified feature and Phil Anderson topped the street stock main event.

Bryce Garnhart topped the sport mod race and Brandon Dahl claimed the 4-stock feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/kay-banks-5000-at-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Scores Calistoga Win​*
Brad Sweet, Joey Saldana and Rico Abreu put on a show in front of a packed Calistoga Speedway Saturday night, trading the lead and battling for the win on the opening night of the Wine Country Outlaw Showdown.

Ultimately, it was Sweet who powered his No. 49 Razor-Back Tools car to the front and scored his second World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"I don't know if we dominated," Sweet said in victory lane. "But we drove our butts off and worked hard. We've been struggling, having a little bad luck and the boss got on us a little bit - so it was nice to be able to bring it to victory lane."

Sweet's win gave Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb its third straight win at the track since 2014. The Grass Valley, Calif.-native dedicated the win to his grandmother, who was with him and his team in victory lane at the track last season.

"This one is for my grandmother JoAn," said an emotional Sweet in victory lane. "She passed away not too long ago and she was standing right here last year with us, so this one's for her."

After a quicktime and Dash win earlier in the night, Joey Saldana, who holds the Calistoga Speedway track record, led the field to the green flag, but it was Rico Abreu who led the first lap.

Abreu held onto the lead through a red flag on lap five. When the field returned to green, Saldana struck back, taking over the lead once again, while Sweet moved into second.

"The restarts were key to getting second," Sweet said. "Clean air was a big deal."

A caution fell on the next lap and setup another restart. Sweet looked for the lead and battled Saldana side-by-side through lap seven, but Saldana held on. By lap 12, Sweet had again closed the gap with Saldana.

A two lap clash for the lead ensued. Through three and four on lap 15, Sweet got the momentum he needed to get around Saldana and lead the lap.

"Once we got in front of Joey there, my car really took off," Sweet said. "We were good. That cushion got thicker and thicker. Luckily I was able to get through lapped cars."

Once in traffic, Saldana slid back, as Abreu took over the second position and made another run at the lead.

Farther back, Jason Sides and Shane Stewart worked their way around Saldana and tried to find a way around each other. The Larson Marks Racing No. 2 got around Sides on lap 16. Sides tried to take the position back with his No. 7s Wetherington Tractor Service car, but Stewart held him off.

Abreu, then in second, saw his night end prematurely as the field worked its way around the half-mile track on lap 23. As he drove through turn three, Abreu flipped which left his car in a heap at the top of turns three and four. Abreu was OK but his car was not. He closed out the night in 22nd after leading the first five laps of the race.

The field returned to green with just three laps remaining in the 25-lap feature. Stewart moved into the second position after Abreu's crash as Sides took over third. As Sweet built up a sizeable lead in the final two laps, Sides tried to make a move on Stewart, but Stewart held him off. Stewart ended the night in second, Sides in third and Donny Schatz in fourth.

Stewart, who remains second in the series' championship standings behind Schatz, said he expected the track to be different for tomorrow night's Wine Country Outlaw Showdown finale at Calistoga Speedway.

"The track ended up being really, really nice during the A main," Stewart said. "I haven't been here in a long time but the improvements they have made are unbelievable. Probably one of the nicest tracks, as far as good looking and the scenery and everything, that we race at. It's a great night for our guys - hopefully we can come back tomorrow and be one spot better."

Sides came into the night with three-top five finishes. With his third place run at Calistoga Saturday night, the Bartlett, Tenn.-native has already bested his 2014 top-five total.

"We've just had some good runs the last couple of weeks," Sides said. "I think you carry that momentum from racetrack to racetrack. As long as we're having good runs hopefully that can continue."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and King of the West Series return to Calistoga Speedway Sunday night for the conclusion of the Wine Country Outlaw Showdown. General admission and reserved tickets are still available for Sunday night's event by visiting the track box office.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...aw-Showdown-Opener-at-Calistoga-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Overcomes Illness To Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6891&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz powered past two formidable foes in Sunday night's Wine Country Outlaw Showdown at Calistoga Speedway - illness and Craig Dollansky.

"I was a little nervous there," Schatz said in victory lane. "These guys carried this whole race team tonight. I don't know what I did last night - either I've got the flu coming on again or something but I feel like hell. I've been having the chills here for the last hour but I'm just glad to get the win."

It was the fifth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season for Schatz - the most of any driver so far this season. The six-time series champion also extended his points lead over second place Shane Stewart to 30.

While the night may have belonged to Schatz and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team, it was series veterans Craig Dollansky and Jason Sides, with an appearance from Shane Stewart, who put on the biggest show throughout the feature.

Dollansky, who has 59 series wins and last stood in victory lane at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 nearly two years ago, led the field to the green flag. By lap six, the Elk River, Minn.-native had built up a sizable half-straightaway lead. Then disaster nearly struck. As Dollansky exited turn two on lap seven, he nearly lost control of his car.

"Initially they had rolled the top in and I had raced more around the top part and it was coming apart - some ruts were developing in both corners," Dollansky said.

The driver recovered and maintained the lead, but Schatz was able to close the gap.

In the third position, Joey Saldana, who started the night in fifth but battled forward in the opening lap, was fending off a challenge from third place starter Jason Sides. After a two lap fight, Sides took over the position on lap nine.

A three-way battle at the front commenced with Schatz trying to get around Dollansky while fending off a challenge from Sides. Both Schatz and Sides got around Dollansky on lap 12. A caution flag flew the next lap by.

Dollansky ultimately slipped as far as the fourth position before he worked his way back to second. A caution flag with eight to go bunched the field back up and gave Dollansky and Stewart the opportunity they needed.

On the restart, the Destiny Motorsports driver powered his No. 7 Aggressive Hydraulics car forward. He battled Schatz through the next several laps as he tried to regain the lead. Stewart got around Sides to take over the third position, but it was a short-lived five laps, as Sides worked his way back.

As Schatz extended the lead for his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car in the final three laps, all eyes turned to the battle for second. Dollansky and Sides worked the low side and the middle on the cushion - Dollansky held off Sides with two to go.

"Then the last lap, Craig was hung on the outside there and I just kept hitting the bottom," Sides said. "There was a little bit of moisture coming down the front straightaway and I hit it and drag raced by him."

With the checkered flag in the air, Sides drag raced his No. 7s Mesilla Valley Transportation car past Dollansky to the finishline, taking home a second place finish.

"It's just one of those things where we just kept plugging away on the bottom," Sides said. "We were actually pretty good early. Some of the cautions there we felt like we had a right rear flat and it took three or four laps to get back going but the longer it went, the better it was and we'd get back on a rhythm."

Dollansky led the first 12 laps of the feature on the way to scoring the best finish of the season for his team.

"We're leaps and bounds ahead of where we have been and this Destiny Motorsports team is just going to keep working hard," Dollansky said. "These two guys who beat us tonight, they've been on their game and obviously Donny has been in a class of his own for a while. I raced with him, raced wit Jason, some good clean racing. Those guys are the best it gets."

After a run Saturday night at Calistoga that saw his team as far back eighth, Schatz said they learned from their mistakes and entered the night with changes in mind. As Dollansky set the pace early, Schatz said he was confident the bottom line would be the best as the night wore on.

"I didn't figure it would come in until we got to traffic and (Jason) kind of showed me the bottom there and got down there and was able to get by Craig and stay there," Schatz said. "The car just got better and better and better, and that's what this Bad Boy team does. They just make phenomenal decisions and do all the right things."

Logan Schuchart was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing 11 positions to finish in eighth.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series wraps up its spring California swing next weekend at Keller Auto Speedway at King's Fairgrounds in Hanford and Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway. Great seats remain for both events and can be purchased by visiting http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets, or by calling (877) 395-8606.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...s/2015/04/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Calistoga.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Edge Wires NeSmith Waycross Event​*
Chase Edge swept the first of two nights for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series on Friday night at Waycross Motor Speedway.

Edge took the point from the pole position and led all 40 laps to take the $2,000 victory in the Edge's Gas Company Special.

The only driver that could stay close to Edge was local favorite Cecil Eunice. Eunice would close to within a couple of car lengths of Edge in heavy lapped traffic, but he would never get close enough to challenge for the lead. Eunice would have to settle for second in the Ace Pole Company Special.

"My crew was giving me signals telling me how big of a lead I had and I slowed down a little to manage my tires," Edge said. "Cecil was able to close in when we got to lapped traffic, so then I knew I had to pick the pace back up again. The car was working well, as I could drive it anywhere I needed to and get through the lapped cars"

At one point in the race, Edge put four lapped cars between himself and Eunice, but that advantage was erased with a lap 29 caution flag. That cleared out the lapped cars, but Edge was able to maintain an eight car-length advance over Eunice to the checkered flag.

Eunice had the air cleaner cover come off his race car early in the race, and that caused the air cleaner element to stand straight up in the wind over the air inlet of his carburetor. Eunice said that was just enough to let his engine "layover" with a slight loss of horsepower.

Hunter Carter held off a strong challenge from the defending and two-time NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series National Champion Ronnie Johnson to take the third spot in the Bud Light Special. Johnson had to settle for the fourth position in the NeSmith Chevrolet Special. Mallory Harvey finished fifth in the Rentz Farms Rocket.

*The finish:*
Chase Edge, Cecil Eunice, Hunter Carter, Ronnie Johnson, Mallory Harvey, Jeremy Faircloth, Ryan Carter, Chesley Dixon, Matt Henderson, Pearson Williams, Montana Dudley, Ryan King, Cody Martin, Ryan Crane, Henry Carter Jr., Stanton Mills, Damon Flowers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/edge-wires-nesmith-waycross-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnny Scott Ends USMTS Dry Spell​*
From the time he rolled out of the hauler until he put it away for the night, Johnny Scott was the class of the field Friday night as he dominated the USMTS main event on the first of two nights at the Longdale Speedway.

Closing in on the one-year anniversary of his last United States Modified Touring Series win, Scott captured his heat race, earned the Sybesma Graphics Pole Award and led all 30 laps of the feature race to get back to the winner's circle for the first time since May 25, 2014.

Enjoying a big lead and cruising toward the white flag, Scott's chore got a bit tougher when the Friday night's only yellow flag waved with one lap to go.

The caution set up a green-white-checkered finish, but Scott was up to the task and secure his 26th career USMTS triumph and the $3,000 winner's share of the prize money.

Grant Junghans, who has been solid and quick all season long, finally got the results to show for it with a strong runner-up finish.

Third to pass the checkered flag was Dereck Ramirez, with Jesse Sobbing and Rodney Sanders close behind in fourth and fifth.

*The finish:*
Johnny Scott, Grant Junghans, Dereck Ramirez, Jesse Sobbing, Rodney Sanders, Stormy Scott, Philip Houston, Randy Timms, Cade Dillard, Mickey Lassiter, Cole Traugott, Greg Burt, Adam Penn, Ronnie Gould III, Ben Kates, Logan Robertson, Dustin Allen, Joe Duvall, Thomas Tillison Jr., Jon Herring.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/johnny-scott-ends-usmts-dry-spell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Runs Down Stovall In MLRA Action​*
It looked like Friday's opening night of the second annual Spring Nationals Presented by RacingJunk.com was going to go to Jesse Stovall.

Ryan Gustin had something to say about that.

Stovall led the majority of the laps in the Lucas Oil MLRA-sanctioned feature at Lucas Oil Speedway, but Gustin made a late charge with 11 laps to go before driving by Stovall on a restart to conclude the evening in Andy's Frozen Custard Victory Lane.

"You just had to slow down so much to hit that bottom there," said Gustin. "I think Jesse missed it just a little bit and got tight. I just hit it right and got a good run down the backstretch and held him off. The restarts worked out in our favor."

Stovall earned the DirtonDirt.com pole award, advancing from seventh to win his heat. An expired engine cut his trip short last week to Nebraska.

He was looking to turn his bad luck this weekend at one of his best tracks. Stovall's sizable lead was cut short late in the feature when Jeremy Payne brought out the third yellow flag of the event. Stovall ended the evening second.

"We've just had some terrible luck," said Stovall. "These are a tough group of guys to race with. With Ryan and Billy and all these guys I knew I was going to have to go hard."

Billy Moyer finished third, followed by Chad Simpson and Jared Landers.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Jesse Stovall, Billy Moyer, Chad Simpson, Jared Landers, Wendell Wallace, Tony Jackson Jr., Brandon McCormick, Jack Sullivan, Terry Phillips, Bill Leighton, Chris Brown, Jason Utter, Tad Pospisil, Scott Lewis, Jason O'Brien, Austin Siebert, Jake O'Neil, R.C. Whitwell, Dave Eckrich, Dustin Walker, Jeremy Payne, Brad Looney, Tommy Weder, Mark Dotson, Larry Jones.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/gustin-runs-down-stovall-in-mlra-action/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Tops 43-Car Deery LM Field​*
Justin Kay got back in the groove Saturday at West Liberty Raceway.

A week after exiting early with mechanical issues in the Deery Brothers Summer Series opener, the defending champion led the last 26 of 40 laps in winning the second installment of the 2015 IMCA Late Model tour.

He's now won three straight, and four of the last five Deery features held at West Liberty. Kay's latest checkers, his career 10th, were good for $3,000.

Scott Fitzpatrick, Brian Harris, Andy Nezworski and Andy Eckrich were next across the stripe. Harris had started 21st; Kevin Kile started 22nd and finished sixth.

Ron Boyse took the green from outside row one and led the first lap; pole starter Nezworski let the next 13 times around the oval, before the only caution of the night came out.

Kay, who had worked his way to third from 10th, passed both Boyse and Nezworski following the ensuing restart. He got into heavy lapped traffic with 10 to go but still took the win well ahead of Fitzpatrick.

The 43 Deery entries at West Liberty matched the track record established in April of 2012.

*The finish:*
Justin Kay, Scott Fitzpatrick, Brian Harris, Andy Nezworski, Andy Eckrich, Kevin Kile, Colby Springsteen, Chad Holladay, Jonathan Brauns, Corey Zeitner, Nick Marolf, Jason Rauen, Jeff Tharp, Ray Guss Jr., Ryan Dolan, Joel Callahan, Todd Malmstrom, Jay Johnson, Kyle Hinrichs, Ron Boyse, Jeff Aikey, Nate Beuseling, Denny Eckrich, Jon Poll.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/kay-tops-43-car-deery-lm-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Billy Ogle Jr. (201) battles Shane Clanton en route to his first World of Outlaws Late Model Series win Saturday at Tazewell Speedway. (Michael Moats photo)​*
*Ogle Breaks Through In WoO LMS​*
Billy Ogle Jr. made sure his first World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory was a memorable one.

The veteran Knoxville, Tenn., racer overtook Josh Richards of Shinnston, W.Va., with a dramatic pass on the final lap of Saturday night's Ray Varner Ford 50 at Tazewell Speedway and earned $10,575 for one of the biggest victories of his career.

"This is definitely one of my top wins," the 50-year-old Ogle told a capacity crowd that cheered him to victory at one of his home tracks. "I'd never won an Outlaws race, so now I can check that off my list. That was a goal I've really been wanting to get."

Ogle, who spent the early years of his career racing weekly at Tazewell's high-banked third-mile oval, had to rely on late heroics after running third behind Richards and WoO LMS point leader Shane Clanton for most of the race.

Clanton, who entered Saturday's race having won four of the year's first seven WoO LMS events, chased Richards through most of the distance as the two WoO LMS veterans broke away from the pack. But Richards and Clanton both began to fade as the race entered its crucial moments.

Ogle made the most of his competitors' struggles. He pounced when Clanton slipped out of the grove in turn two on lap 42 to grab the second spot and was looking under Richards for the lead just a few laps later.

With the tires on his Rocket Chassis house car fading, Richards managed to turn back Ogle's heavy pressure through most of the race's final five laps, but he couldn't keep his car from sliding slightly out of the groove as he made his final trip through turns one and two.

The small opening was all Ogle needed. He dove underneath Richards and pulled even in turn two and muscled his way by as the two cars made contact exiting the corner. Richards attempted to retake the lead with a hard charge of his own entering turn three, but Ogle used the preferred line to easily pull away down the homestretch.

"I knew that Josh was having a problem with about five or 10 to go and he was really holding me up," said Ogle, who credited his American Racer tires for allowing his Stacy Boles-owned Rocket Chassis to remain strong when his competitors faded. "When we got the white (flag), I said this is it. He kind of struggled off two and I just kind of muscled through there."

Another slip high by Richards in the final corner allowed Jimmy Owens to drive by and claim the runner-up finish. Richards settled for third while Clanton recorded his eighth top-five finishes in eight WoO LMS events this season with his fourth-place result. Three-time and defending series champion Darrell Lanigan finished fifth.

Owens was quiet for most of the race after starting from the sixth position, but he took advantage of opportunities to move his Rowland Racing Club 29 Race Car forward. Two of those opportunities were created by Ogle's determined drive to the front.

"Things just worked our way," Owens said. "We followed Billy up through there. He'd kind of scooted them out of the way and we'd just follow him right through the hole. We came home second, so I'm happy."

Richards, the three-time WoO LMS champion who is back on the tour full time this season after missing most of 2014 due to medical concerns, seemed to be headed for his second WoO LMS victory of the year before his uncharacteristic mistake gave Ogle the opportunity to take the lead.

"I feel like I gave it away there," Richards said. "I kept trying to protect too much and got myself sideways in the middle of the corner. I should've just rolled the corner like I was earlier.

"He was just better than I was. He did what he had to do and we just got beat tonight."

*The finish:*
(4) Billy Ogle Jr./50 $10,575
2. (6) Jimmy Owens/50 $5,000
3. (2) Josh Richards/50 $3,650
4. (3) Shane Clanton/50 $3,050
5. (8 ) Darrell Lanigan/50 $2,700
6. (10) Rick Eckert/50 $2,350
7. (11) Chub Frank/50 $1,950
8. (14) Vic Hill/50 $1,350
9. (7) Brad Neat/50 $1,200
10. (15) Steve Smith/50 $1,200
11. (12) Eric Wells/50 $1,550
12. (13) Chase Junghans/50 $1,550
13. (17) Morgan Bagley/50 $1,500
14. (16) Stacy Boles/50 $950
15. (19) Brandon Overton/50 $1,550
16. (24) Jordan Yaggy/50 $800
17. (20) Chad Ogle/50 $820
18. (23) Boom Briggs/48 $1,300
19. (18 ) Jeff Neuber/47 $730
20. (21) Frank Heckenast Jr./34 $1,250
21. (22) Dakotah Knuckles/26 $700
22. (9) Tim McCreadie/21 $1,350
23. (5) Mack McCarter/6 $750
24. (1) Donald McIntosh/6 $700​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/ogle-breaks-through-in-woo-lms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Landers Wires MLRA's Spring Nationals​*
Saturday's Lucas Oil MLRA finale of the second annual Spring Nationals Presented by RacingJunk.com was a commanding performance by Jared Landers.

Landers, who's schedule changed mid-week with the announcement of the postponement of a Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event in Mississippi, qualified on the DirtOnDirt.com pole. He set a torrid pace lapping up to the 12th-place finisher in the feature.

The 40-ap event ran caution free. Landers' win is his first ever with the Lucas Oil MLRA and first ever at Lucas Oil Speedway. The event served as tune up for the Double L Motorsports team for the 23rd Annual Show Me 100.

"It was a good car," commented Landers in Andy's Frozen Custard Victory Lane. "It was a good car last night. This was the first time I've capitalized on a car that was good. Tonight we had nowhere to go but backwards, so I had to stay out there. The race track actually turned around from last night. I think they've got something to work with now. It's gonna be a good race for the Show Me."

Behind the leader there was furious scrum of three to five cars consistently jockeying for position. Once lapped traffic came into play positions were heavily contested all the way to the checkers. Will Vaught showed well in only his third race in a Rocket Chassis. He emerged with a runner-up finish.

"We're happy," said Vaught following the race. "After last night, we struggled so bad and really didn't have no luck. To come out and run second is alright."

Jason Utter qualified well and started 7th. He raced up near the front and finished the evening third in his Black Diamond Chassis. Jack Sullivan and Jesse Stovall completed the night's top five finishers.

*The finish:*
Jared Landers, Will Vaught, Jason Utter, Jack Sullivan, Jesse Stovall, Jeremy Payne, Tony Jackson Jr., Ryan Gustin, Brad Looney, Chad Simpson, Tommy Weder Jr., R.C. Whitwell, Dave Eckrich, Terry Phillips, Bill Leighton 16. Jake O'Neil, Kyle Beard, Austin Siebert, Shannon Scott, Dustin Walker, Scott Lewis, Jason O'Brien, Tad Pospisil, Matt Johnson, Wendell Wallace, Billy Moyer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/landers-wires-mlras-spring-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hard Clay Goes Friesen's Way​*
In a picture-perfect performance, Stewart Friesen dominated Saturday night's Hard Clay Open at Orange County Fair Speedway.

Friesen, 31, of Sprakers, N.Y., capitalized on a pole starting berth and a potent Jeff Daley-owned No. 44 small-block to kick off the Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled By Hi-Tek with a victory at the legendary five-eighths-mile oval.

Friesen led all but two laps in the 50-lap big-block/small-block Modified event.

The Halmar International 'Hard Clay Open' presented by United Pump & Tank and East Coast Speed/ECS Auto Inc. was postponed by wet weather from its original date of April 7. The event opened the $15,000 STSS Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region championship battle.

"This feels awesome," noted Friesen, whose only previous OCFS Modified victory came during the small-block portion of the 2013 Eastern States Weekend. "We decided to come here with the small-block and take the weight break and the sail panels. It ended up being the right decision for us."

Friesen pocketed $5,783 for his triumph: $5,000 from the posted base purse, $400 from Rock Fantasy Concert and Smoke Shop as the Halfway Leader and an additional $383 in lap money.

While Friesen started from the pole, it was Pennsylvania invader Rick Laubach who darted into the lead at the outset with the Gary Spotts-owned No. 91.

Laubach paced the opening two circuits before Friesen shot into the top spot on a second-lap restart.

As Friesen led, OCFS regular Jerry Higbie Jr. was marching through traffic from his 13th starting spot. Using big-block power in his family owned No. 97, Higbie reached fourth on lap 13, third on the 16th circuit and arrived in the runner-up spot on the 20th tour of the fairgrounds facility.

At that point, Friesen had built nearly a half-track lead.

With no yellows from lap five to the finish, Higbie's only hope would be lapped traffic. He closed to within a straightaway of Friesen but ultimately settled for runner-up pay.

Friesen, for the first time in his career, won a STSS point race. The win was his fourth in a BD Motorsports Media LLC promoted Modified event, but his first since July 26, 2011 at Pa.'s Big Diamond Speedway.

"These races always pay really well," Friesen said. "It feels good to win one. It had been a while."

Higbie finished second and earned $4,449 including $4,000 from the posted purse, $200 as the highest-finishing OCFS regular from Simplicity Designs and $249 in lap money. Danny Johnson throttled Chris Gennarelli's No. 27J small-block from eighth to a podium finish, taking over third spot 13 laps from the finish.

Tommy Meier started 14th and drove to fourth in Jeff Behrent's No. 3, working the outside lane. All-time OCFS win leader Brett Hearn advanced 18 positions from his 23rd starting berth to finish fifth in the Madsen Motorsports No. 20 small-block.

A field of 52 big-block/small-block Modifieds attempted to qualify for the event.

Danbury, Conn.'s L.J. Lombardo topped the 'Elmo's Speed & Supply 25' for Crate 602 Sportsman, earning $1,250. The defending track champion, driving the Bob Sweeney No. 99, outdistanced fellow Connecticut driver Michael Sabia for the triumph.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/hard-clay-goes-friesens-way/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Hitting The Road Again​*
The United States Modified Touring Series is back on the road this week with a pair of $3,000-to-win events in the MSD Central Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

Friday, April 17, will find the carbureted USMTS cowboys and their iron steeds at Flint Creek Speedway (formerly West Siloam Speedway) near Colcord, Okla., as the track plays host to the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental for the sixth annual Sooner Modified Nationals.

In the last visit to the three-eighths-mile high-banked clay oval on April 6, 2013, Stormy Scott held off his twin brother, Johnny Scott, in a wild main event.

Prior to that meeting, 2010 USMTS National Champion Jason Hughes had visited victory lane the last three trips here.

Jason Krohn and Steve Holzkamper both picked up wins in 2008 and a doubleheader one year earlier went to nine-time USMTS National Champion Kelly Shryock and Jay Noteboom.

Noteboom's win in 2007 was the first for a driver utilizing a quick change rear end in USMTS competition-or for any open-wheel dirt modified, for that matter.

Friday's program will also feature NASCAR legend Ken Schrader racing his USMTS Modified with Pure Stock, Grand Nationals and B-Mods also on the card.
On Saturday, the United States Modified Touring Series heads to the Salina Highbanks Speedway near Pryor Creek, Okla.

Jason Hughes was the winner when the USMTS made its first appearance at the Salina Highbanks Speedway on Aug. 27, 2004. After an eight-year hiatus here, he returned to the track's winners circle when the USMTS visited in 2012, and again in 2013.

Ryan Gustin has three checkered flags at the high-banked three-eighths-mile clay oval. Terry Phillips, Stormy Scott, Bryan Rowland and Jeremy Payne each have one.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/usmts-hitting-the-road-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Records 20th USAC Victory​*
R.J. Johnson recorded a record 20th USAC feature victory in Arizona with Saturday night's 30-lap USAC Southwest Sprint Car victory at Cocopah Speedway.

Wheeling the Michaels entry, he passed Shon Deskins on lap five and led the rest of the way to beat Matt Rossi, Deskins, Mike Colegrove and Josh Pelkey.

Johnson now leads the series standings by nine over Stevie Sussex going into next Saturday's race in Queen Creek, Ariz.

*The finish:*
R.J. Johnson, Matt Rossi, Shon Deskins, Mike Colegrove, Josh Pelkey, Brian Hosford, Nick Aiuto, Charles Davis Jr., Mike Martin, Andy Reinbold, Bruce St. James, Dennis Gile, Dustin Burkhart, George Morris, Katherine Aragon, Stevie Sussex, Tom Lee.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/johnson-records-20th-usac-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vander Weerd Rules Santa Maria​*
Richard Vander Weerd won Saturday night's 30-lap USAC West Coast Sprint race at Santa Maria Raceway.

Vander Weerd led the final 12 laps in his Vander Weerd Construction/Battery Worx Maxim/Shark after passing D.J. Johnson on lap 19.

Johnson led the first 18 laps and finished second ahead of Danny Faria Jr., Landon Hurst and Trey Marcham.

Faria emerged as the new series point leader entering a May 16 race in Tulare, Calif.

*The finish:*
Richard Vander Weerd, D.J. Johnson, Danny Faria Jr., Landon Hurst, Trey Marcham, Tristan Guardino, Jace Vander Weerd, Jeff Sibley, Luke Boles, Kevin Barnes, Bill Jones, James Herrera, Jordan Linson, Shannon McQueen, Tye Mihocko.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/vander-weerd-rules-santa-maria/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Riggins Completes USCS Sweep​*
Eric Riggins Jr. got out the broom and completed a sweep of the first United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N doubleheader of 2015 in dominant fashion on Saturday night.

Riggins shot out from the K&N Filters Pole Position and proceeded to stomp out the rest of his competition, leading all 25 laps of Lancaster Speedway's "Thunder in the Carolinas" North/South Challenge finale to pick up his second victory in two nights over a stout field.

The win was redemption for the 19-year-old, who was leading at Lancaster last April before the car dropped out of gear with six laps to go and cost him a shot at top honors that night.

"This feels great," Riggins said. "I know last year one slipped away from us there, but tonight the car was so good it made me look good. I'm really proud of this win; this is awesome."

The victory was Riggins' second USCS win of the season and 10th career series triumph, moving him into a tie for 10th place on the all-time series win list with fellow series regular Anthony Nicholson.

"That's a really cool feat [for us]," Riggins added. "We haven't gotten to race much the last couple of years because we've had engine troubles and just haven't had the financial help to do it, but the times we have raced we've certainly made it count."

The pace was slowed by three cautions; the first came at lap four when Terry Witherspoon spun in turn two while running third. Yellow flag number two flew four laps later when Terry's son Tanner and teammate Darren Orth tangled in the same spot in turn two, forcing Tanner to the pit area with terminal problems.

Following that caution, the race saw a 13-lap green flag run until the third and final caution came out on lap 21 of the 25-lap event, when 2014 National Sprint Car Hall of Fame 360 Rookie of the Year Dane Lorenc smacked the inside wall at the exit of turn four, ending his night after a solid run and setting up a scramble to the finish.

Defending Lancaster winner Lance Moss tried to rally on the race's final restart with four laps to go, but was unable to mount enough of a run to challenge Riggins for the victory.

"Eric just had the car to beat tonight, hands down," Moss said. "We crashed last night, and our team did a heck of a job rebuilding this car. It took us all day to just get it rolling, but I'll take that second. I wish we could have backed up last year with another win, but hats off to Eric again, he just had a super weekend."

Rookie of the Year candidate Nick Snyder waged a fierce battle with Terry Gray in the closing stages to come away with his first career 360 podium, scoring a career-best USCS finish of third for his family-owned team.

"It was a great battle with Terry - I'm just sure he wants his rocker arm back now," Snyder laughed. "After he helped us repair the car, this means a ton. I thought maybe I could have caught Lance for second at the end, but he just had more forward bite off [the corner] than we did. Proud of our team though - this is a good night."

Gray settled for fourth with C.J. Miller fifth.

*The finish:*
Eric Riggins Jr., Lance Moss, Nick Snyder, Terry Gray, C.J. Miller, Morgan Turpen, Johnny Bridges, Brandon McLain, Darren Orth, Johnny Petrozelle, Dane Lorenc, Jay Dunham, Bobby Komisarski, Terry Witherspoon, Tanner Witherspoon, Brad Wickham, Joe Larkin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-sprint-cars/riggins-completes-uscs-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stockon Claims MSCS Sprint Opener​*
Chase Stockon won the 30 lap Hoosier Tire Midwest Sprint Car Series feature Saturday night at the Lincoln Park Speedway.

Stockon retook the lead on the fifth lap from Casey Shuman and managed to build and maintain a slight lead as the drivers battled for other top five positions behind him. Shuman continued to hold onto the runner-up position to finish second.

Robert Ballou would pick up third position with just a couple of laps to go and complete a remarkable drive up through the pack after starting 18th. Brent Beauchamp finished fourth and Daron Clayton was fifth.

There were some exciting moments. An accident in turn two during the third heat race damaged the cars of Brady Short and Robert Ballou. Ballou managed to complete repairs in time to run in the B Main but the damage was too extensive on Short's sprint car.

A.J. Hopkins brought out the red during the feature by flipping his car in turn two. The feature also had three caution periods for spins and debris. However 13 drivers finished the feature race.

*The finish:*
Chase Stockon, Casey Shuman, Robert Ballou, Brent Beauchamp, Daron Clayton, Chad Boespflug, Max McGhee, Jon Stanbrough, Shane Cockrum, Aaron Farney, Donny Brackett, Brandon Morin, Janes Lyerla, Bub Cummings, Dickie Gaines, Carson Short, Kyle Cummins, Jeff Bland Jr., Mitch Wissmiller, A.J. Hopkins, Brandon Mattox.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/stockon-claims-mscs-sprint-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Smith Looking For Marketing Partners​*
Ryan Smith is looking for marketing partners for his race team in order to chase his first career UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions championship.

"Our goal is to run the full All Stars season and go for the title, but we need some help to get up and down the road each week," Smith said. "We've proven we can win with the top series in the country. We just need the opportunity to do it consistently."

Smith captured his first career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature win last October when he passed Donny Schatz during the main event at Port Royal Speedway in Port Royal, Pa.

Smith continued that momentum when he traveled across the country to compete in the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz., during the first two weekends of 2015.

He highlighted the trip by maneuvering from 19th to a sixth-place result to garner the Hard Charger Award during a main event that NASCAR star Kyle Larson won.

"To get better as a driver you have to race against the best competition and race at different tracks," Smith said. "We learned a lot by racing in Arizona just like we did last weekend in Ohio."

Smith, who scored a runner-up result last weekend in Pennsylvania, recorded his first-ever UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory on April 4 during his debut at Attica Raceway Park in Attica, Ohio. He leads the championship standings entering this weekend's All Star doubleheader.

"We're committed to racing with the All Stars during the next couple of weeks while they are close to my home, but we need a sponsor or two to come on board to give us the opportunity to chase the championship," he said. "I feel confident that given the opportunity we will be a contender."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/ryan-smith-looking-for-marketing-partners/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hamilton Up To The Silver Crown Challenge​*
Kyle Hamilton, a 22-year-old open wheel standout, plans to run in the USAC Silver Crown Series this season.

The Purdue University student is looking to make his mark on one of the world's most prestigious short-track racing series with 6R Racing.

Hamilton has multiple wins in USAC Honda National midget and STARS national midget competition, including an impressive five trips to victory lane last year.

"I just want to get laps this year," Hamilton said. "My main goals are that I am looking to continue my growth as a pavement driver and improve from my rookie of the year season in 2012."

The driver nicknamed "The Professor" is known as a pavement midget specialist but is relishing the chance of getting a shot at some big dirt races this year, along with the pavement slate.

"I'm looking forward to getting back on dirt for the first time in five years and the first time in a crown car," he added.

"I am looking to learn as much as possible in the premier USAC series. There is a lot of talent this year and it's an honor to be able to drive in the series."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/hamilton-up-to-the-silver-crown-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil LMS Batesville Race Cancelled​*
This weekend's Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned event at Batesville Motor Speedway, in Batesville, Ark. scheduled for April 17-18 has been cancelled due to rain in the forecast.

"We really hate to lose the event this weekend. We can't wait to come back to Batesville for the Topless and give the fans a great show," stated Assistant Series Director Rick Schwallie. "But after talking with Mooney Starr, the promoter at Batesville, we were unable to find a suitable make-up date for the event."

The next event for the LOLMDS will be on April 24 at Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex in Markleysburg, Pa., followed by Hagerstown Speedway in Hagerstown, Md. on April 25.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/lucas-oil-lms-batesville-race-cancelled/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Changes Coming To Glen Niebel Classic​*
For its first 14 years, the Glen Niebel Classic 100 has been held on Sunday afternoon at Anderson Speedway. When the green flag drops on the 15th Annual Glen Niebel Classic and the Sprint Car Challenge Series Built by the UAW season opener, it will happen on Saturday night, April 25.

Also for the first time the "Niebel" race for non-wing pavement sprint cars will partner with the ARCA/CRA Super Series stock cars. The 100 lap Niebel for the USSA Sprint Cars and the 125 lap ARCA/CRA race for late model stock cars will be the first time the two series have teamed up on the same event card.

The April 25 date marks the first major event of the spring for the pavement racers and their fans.

"We are excited about Anderson Speedway doubling up our cars with the ARCA/CRA Late Models. It is an opportunity for fans of both types of cars to enjoy what will be one great night of racing," explained USSA Vice President Eric Bunn.

In addition to opening the Sprint Car Challenge Series Built by the UAW 2015 racing season, the Glen Niebel Classic 100 has traditionally been a tune up the 67th Payless Little 500 presented by UAW-GM. If affords both the competitors and the fans to see what some of the top teams will have on tap for the May 23 500 lap classic.

USSA's Sprint Car Challenge Series Built by the UAW has sanctioned the Glen Niebel Classic since 2012. Aaron Pierce became the first back to back "Niebel" winner in 2012 and '13 while rookie Caleb Armstrong topped the podium in 2014.

Practice is scheduled to begin at 3 p.m. on April 25, with each division getting one hour of track time. Qualifying will go off at 5:30 p.m. with racing scheduled to start at 7:00 p.m. with the ARCA/CRA Super Series cars 125-lap race followed by the Glen Niebel Classic 100 Sprint Car Challenge Series Built by the UAW race.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/changes-coming-to-glen-niebel-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crafton To Compete In TORC Opener​*
Two-time NASCAR Camping World Truck Series champion Matt Crafton will trade in his regular truck for a high-flying, short-course off-road machine at the 2015 TORC opener at Texas Motor Speedway April 24-25.

Crafton will race the Chris Kyle Memorial Benefit truck, sponsored by KMC Wheels and AMSOIL, when he joins the PRO 4WD field for the Roundup in Texas race. His appearance is part of a special series of TORC events surrounding the upcoming Chris Kyle Memorial Benefit.

"To drive the Chris Kyle Memorial Benefit PRO 4WD truck for Chris Kyle is an absolute honor," said Crafton. "I watched the American Sniper movie about a month ago and it was just amazing and I'm grateful for the opportunity to support his family in raising funds for a cause Chris cared so much about."

Kyle was a decorated U.S. Navy SEAL and the subject of the Oscar nominated film American Sniper. He died in 2013. This year's benefit, organized by his family, is the second held in his memory.

TORC and its partners have pledged to support the Chris Kyle Memorial Benefit, which is raising funds for the Guardian for Heroes Foundation - a charity that supports veterans with disabilities, Gold Star families and those suffering with post-traumatic stress disorder.

"We count many active and retired military members among our teams and fans," said BJ Birtwell, president of TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL. "To have an opportunity to celebrate and support this charity and the legacy of an American hero like Chris Kyle is humbling to all of us."

In addition to the celebrity race entry, Chris' father Wayne Kyle will be the Grand Marshal for the race. There will also be a Chris Kyle Memorial Benefit booth at the track where fans can donate to the foundation. Entry to the race is offered at $5 for active and retired military personnel who present a valid military ID at the ticket window.

"It's an honor for the Kyle Family - Deby and myself, our son Jeff, and daughter-in-law Amy - to partner with TORC to carry on Chris's legacy and be true to his motto: 'It's our duty to serve those who serve us,'" said Wayne Kyle.

Crafton, the most recent NASCAR Truck Series winner at Texas Motor Speedway, is no stranger to the TORC series, having earned a podium in his first career start when he drove a PRO 2WD truck at Chicagoland Speedway in 2012.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/crafton-to-compete-in-torc-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dreyer & Reinbold Enters Global Rallycross​*
Dennis Reinbold announced Thursday that his Dreyer & Reinbold Racing operation will enter two cars in the 2015 Red Bull Global Rallycross Lites division with young driver Alex Keyes competing in one of the 310-horsepower Global Rallycross Lites cars.

Reinbold's DRR organization has been a successful team in the Verizon IndyCar Series since 2000 and will now continue to grow within Global Rallycross competition with two entries in the Lites class this year. The Ford Fiesta ST machines from Olsbergs are all-wheel drive with six-speed sequential transmissions.

The driver of the second DRR GRC Lites car will be named in the near future.

In addition, former Indy 500 champion Buddy Rice will serve as a driver consultant for DRR's new GRC Lites program.

"We are very happy to continue growing our team, especially within Red Bull Global Rallycross with the addition of our two Lites entries this year," said Reinbold, whose family's racing legacy goes back to the 1920s with his famed grandfather, Floyd "Pop" Dreyer at the Indianapolis 500. "We are pleased to bring an up and coming racer like Alex Keyes into our new program. Alex has been a champion in other forms of racing and he has a very bright future.

"We view our participation in GRC Lites as an investment in growing our organization and believe the Lites piece of our team is critical and an important part to identify and develop talented personnel as well as positively contribute to our other motorsports programs."

Keyes, 17, spent six very successful years in the karting world developing his skills before moving into formula cars in 2013 where he was chosen as a Lynx Racing Academy driver and competed in the Pacific F1600 series. In 2014, he moved up to the West Coast Formula Pro Mazda class and captured the title with ten wins and 13 pole positions. He also competed in the Pro Mazda Championship presented by Cooper Tires event last year at Sonoma Raceway and earned the Hard Charger Award in his first professional race.

"I'm really excited to work with a professional team like Dreyer & Reinbold Racing," said Keyes. "And I feel really lucky to get to learn from Buddy Rice who is a great driver and a fellow Lynx alumni. I plan to do everything I can to be competitive in the GRC Lites class and develop my skills both on and off the track. I can't wait for the season to start."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oad/dreyer-reinbold-enters-global-rallycross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Herta Forms Rallycross Team​*
Indianapolis 500 winning team owner Bryan Herta has announced plans to expand into the Red Bull Global Rallycross series with the launch of Bryan Herta Rallysport (BHR).

Along with partner Sean Jones of 7R, Inc., BHR will field two teams in the GRC Supercar class and one in the GRC Lites category.

The team will be based in the Bryan Herta Autosport shop in Indianapolis, IN. BHR will campaign All Wheel Drive Rallycross M-Sport built cars capable of 650-horsepower. Longtime IndyCar engineer Brian Page will oversee the team's technical development and day-to-day operations, and Nick Franzosi will be the crew chief.

"This is a very exciting day as we start a new adventure in motorsports," said Herta. "The Red Bull Global Rallycross series has shown amazing growth over the last couple years, and we are excited about the first rate television package. The demographic for the series complements our existing efforts in the Verizon Indycar Series, and we now have a real one-two punch to offer our partners. I'm especially proud to welcome Sean Jones as a partner, we have been friends since we raced against each other almost 25 years ago."

Patrik Sandell of Sweden and American Austin Dyne will drive for the new team in the Supercar class. Sandell will pilot the No. 18 Kobalt Tools BHR prepared entry while Dyne will drive the Castrol MAGNATEC sponsored No. 14.

"Patrik Sandell brings a great deal of experience and success to us as we embark on this exciting new project in the Red Bull Global Rallycross Series," said Herta. "Kobalt Tools is a terrific brand that fits extremely well with our team and the toughness of the series. Together we'll form a combination that challenges for wins from the first race of the season.

"Austin did an amazing job last year as a rookie, making almost every final round in the championship," Herta said. "With that experience under his belt, and support from Castrol MAGNATEC, we expect him to be fighting for wins this season. Castrol has become a truly valued partner to the team, and we welcome the Castrol MAGNATEC brand to the team as they extend their tremendous support."

The team will announce details of its GRC Lites program at a later time.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/bryan-herta-forms-rallycross-team/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stadium Trucks Will Return To Australia​*
South Australian Minister for Tourism, Leon Bignell, has announced American racing icon and off-road racing star, Robby Gordon will return to South Australia with his popular Stadium Super Trucks for the Toyo Tires SST race at the 2016 Clipsal 500 Adelaide.

The Australian debut of the Stadium Super Trucks was an overwhelming success for Clipsal 500 Adelaide race organizers with crowds packing the grandstands to see the V8-powered trucks fly around the Adelaide street circuit.

In 2016, the field will increase from 10 to 12 trucks with an equal share of American and Australian drivers.

Australian Stuntman Matt Mingay, who finished an impressive fourth overall in his Stadium Super Trucks debut, will again be joined on the grid in 2016 with off-road motorcycle star Toby Price as they attempt to secure the first-ever race win by an Australian.

Gordon and teenage sensation Sheldon Creed won't be making it easy for the Australians. Their fast-flying finish to the final race made highlight reels all over the world, with Creed tumbling across the finish line in third place after ending up on his roof following a dogged battle with Gordon.

South Australian Tourism Minister Leon Bignell said it was a maor coup for the Clipsal 500 Adelaide organizers.

"The trucks were a huge hit and race fans were literally out of their seats watching them slide around the track and fly through the air," Mr Bignell said.

"In 2016 it will be even easier to see thanks to major infrastructure upgrades including bigger grandstand seating and new super screens.

"I am very pleased to welcome Robby and his team back. This is a major coup for Clipsal 500 and South Australia," Mr Bignell said.

Gordon said he was already looking forward to next year's Clipsal 500 Adelaide.
"The race track and the facility in Adelaide is one of the finest temporary circuits I've ever seen in my life. The atmosphere was amazing and I know a lot of the U.S. guys are excited about coming back to race at the Clipsal 500 next year.

"I knew we had a really exciting product but for it to build this quickly and in another country in only our third year is unbelievable. Next year is going to be even bigger and better - we're already planning to bring out more trucks," Gordon said.

Toyo Tires have signed on again as naming rights sponsor of the Stadium Super Trucks race in Adelaide after the overwhelming success of the 2015 Clipsal 500 Adelaide. The tire maker's Open Country A/T II is the spec tire for the international series.

Toyo Tires & Rubber Australia Limited CEO & managing director Michael Rudd said it is an exciting prospect to be a part of the series and its second visit to Australia.

"Not many motorsports push tyres as hard as Stadium Super Trucks. The series is rapidly gaining a profile, every round has spectators pressed up against the fence," Mr Rudd said.

"The rigours of SST and the skills of the globally renowned drivers are a perfect showcase for the Open Country tires toughness and resilience. A set of tires will last teams multiple race weekends, despite the punishment, SST truly demonstrates that Toyo Tires are Driven to Perform," he said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/stadium-trucks-will-return-to-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Practice Night Kicks Off Illini 100​*
A blockbuster race weekend kicked off Thursday night at Farmer City Raceway with practice night launching festivities at the seventh annual Douglas Dodge Ram Trucks Illini 100.

More than 30 dirt late model drivers took part in Thursday's open practice session, gearing up for the weekend's two complete race programs for the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

Racing action begins Friday night with a $6,000-to-win event ahead of Saturday's $15,000-to-win finale.

Both nights will feature a complete slate of WoO LMS time trials, heat races and Last Chance Showdowns to set the lineups for a 25-lap A-Main on Friday and a 75-lap A-Main on Saturday.

Among Thursday night's hot-lappers were former Illini 100 winners Shane Clanton, who leads the current WoO LMS points standings with four victories in eight series races, and Jimmy Mars.

The group of drivers aiming for Illini 100 breakthroughs this weekend include past WoO LMS champions Darrell Lanigan, Josh Richards, and Rick Eckert, who all have at least four career top-10 finishes apiece at the prestigious Land of Lincoln event.

A number of other national touring stars joined in the practice action Thursday night, including Chub Frank and Morgan Bagley, who both enter the weekend among the top five of the WoO LMS points standings. They were joined by touring stars Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis and more.

A strong contingent of home-state drivers also made laps Thursday evening. Those aiming to keep the winner's money in Illinois this year include 2014 WoO LMS Rookie of the Year Frank Heckenast Jr., Jason Feger, Brandon Sheppard, Bobby Pierce and Dennis Erb Jr., among others.

Lanigan, the three-time and defending WoO LMS champion and two-time Illini 100 runner-up, is perhaps as anxious for this weekend's action as any driver as he aims to finally taste Illini 100 glory and reach WoO LMS victory lane for the first time this season.

"We've ran good here and been a top-three car the past few times we've been here," said Lanigan, who finished second in the Illini 100 finale in 2012 and 2014. "It'd be nice to finally get a win here. We need to pick up some points and get some momentum back. I think we should be pretty good so hopefully we can do that with two good runs this weekend."

Owens, a three-time champion on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, added the Illini 100 to his schedule on Wednesday after a conflicting Lucas Oil Series event in Arkansas was cancelled. A rare opportunity to race at Farmer City has the superstar driver excited for the weekend.

"It's always a big help when you get rained out somewhere and you have another option to go race for good money," said Owens, who enters the weekend with back-to-back runner-up finishes in the most recent WoO LMS events April 11 at Tazewell (Tenn.) Speedway and Feb. 23 at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla. "This is the third time I've been here in my life, so I'm really curious to see how the track plays out. I think we've got a pretty good car and just need to get her dialed in a little bit."

A number of other Lucas Oil Series regulars joined Owens in adding the Illini 100 to their schedules after the cancellation of the Lucas Oil Series event this weekend. Among those drivers, Sheppard was especially excited about his chance to compete at Farmer City this weekend. The former DIRTcar UMP Summer Nationals Hell Tour champion cut his teeth at Farmer City as a young racer and has multiple special event victories at the track.

"This is one of my favorite tracks and one of the biggest races in our region, so we really didn't want to miss it," Sheppard said. "It worked out where we could be here, so I'm happy about that and looking to hopefully get a couple of good runs.

"I seem to always get around here pretty good. We're looking forward to it. Hopefully we can take what we learn here at practice and use it to run good the next two nights."

The Illini 100 weekend continues on Friday with a 25-lap, $6,000-to-win WoO LMS event and concludes on Saturday with the $15,000-to-win finale. Open-wheel modifieds and street stocks will compete both Friday and Saturday. Both divisions will compete for regular payouts on Friday, while Saturday's modified feature will pay $1,000 to the winner and the street stock feature will pay $500.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/practice-night-kicks-off-illini-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NeSmith Tour Adds Talladega Dates​*
NeSmith Racing officials have announced the addition of a two-day show at the Talladega (Ala.) Short Track to the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series scheduled on May 1-2.

There will be a 40-lap $2,000-to-win race on May 1, and a 50-lap $2,500-to-win race on May 2.

The announcement of the Talladega Short Track NeSmith Late Model races come 24 hours after Duck River Raceway Park in Wheel, Tenn., announced the cancellation of their NeSmith Late Model dates of May 1-2 that had been on the NeSmith Late Model schedule since December.

"I want to thank Promoters Robert Lawton and Howard Commander, who are leasing Talladega Short Track on May 1-2, and TST Promoters Lynn Phillips and Alfred Gurley for spending a lot of time with me on the phone last night and this morning, listening to our situation, and helping the series, our fans, and our competitors out of an unfortunate situation by scheduling these races at the last minute," NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Director Adam Stewart said. "That just goes to show the reputation this series has built over the past 11 years that four former RPM National Promoters of the Year would have enough confidence in us to bring a quality field of drivers and a professionally run show to Talladega Short Track on such short notice."

The May 1 race at Talladega Short Track will also commemorate the 200th race in the 11-year history of the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series. To celebrate this milestone, Savemore Commercial Laundry Equipment of Southside, Ala., will put up $200 to the Fast Qualifier of the race. For the 201st race on May 2, the series will present $201 to the Fast Qualifier of that event.

"To me, it's only fitting that the 200th and 201st NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring races are being held at Talladega Short Track because Promoters Lynn Phillips and Alfred Gurley hosted our second race in 2005," NeSmith Racing Founder and CEO Mike Vaughn said. "Lynn and Alfred have believed in everything we've done and have been a part of this series since the beginning. They have stepped up to run not only the NeSmith Late Models, but also the Chevrolet Super Late Model Series with the Chevrolet Performance CT 525 Engine and the NeSmith/AR Bodies Street Stock Division."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/nesmith-tour-adds-talladega-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Sides Experiencing A Renaissance​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series wraps up its spring California swing this weekend at Keller Auto Speedway in Hanford, Calif. and Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway. One driver who is experiencing a renaissance as the season gets into full swing is Jason Sides.

The Bartlett, Tenn.-native moved into 2015 after a disappointing run the previous season. Sides, a 13-time series winner, finished 2014 with no wins and only three top-five finishes.

So far this year, he has five top-five finishes and has found himself on the podium in the last three straight races, including a season-best second place finish last weekend at Calistoga.

"Right now it's started off pretty good," Sides said of 2015 after good runs in Florida at DIRTcar Nationals and success toward the latter end of the California swing.

One important addition for Sides and his team this season is Scott Gerkin.

Gerkin, the longtime and prolific crew chief for Steve Kinser, is a master engine tuner and innovator in the sport. The series veteran is also known for his work teaching many others around the garage. He was honored in the off-season with the Ted Johnson Memorial Award for Outstanding Contribution to Sprint Car Racing.

"We've been friends for a longtime and having him over here has helped us tremendously just not having to do so much with just myself and (crew member/brother Paul Sides)," Sides said. "He's brought a lot of knowledge and it's been good to just be able to bounce stuff off of him and back and forth. It makes for a fun night."

Sides is on the hunt for his first win this season. His last win came toward the end of the 2012 season at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo. As he looks to the rest of the season, Sides said consistency is the key for success.

"You really need to be consistent every night, in and out," he said. "The biggest thing is getting out of California. We haven't always run good here. We get back East a little bit and hopefully we can get things turned around and have a little more consistency as far as top-fives. If you're in the top-five the wins will come and hopefully we can just be up there."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/jason-sides-experiencing-a-renaissance/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Returning To Action This Weekend​*
Daryn Pittman wasn't on the sidelines for very long.

A little more than a week after breaking his collarbone in a crash at Placerville (Calif.) Speedway, Pittman will return to the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series this Friday at Keller Auto Speedway in Hanford, Calif.

Kasey Kahne Racing confirmed Pittman's return via social media Thursday morning.

Pittman was involved in a multi-car crash during the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event on April 8 at Placerville Speedway that resulted in a broken collarbone. Jason Johnson also suffered a fractured back in the same incident.

Pittman underwent surgery on April 10 to repair his broken collarbone. Cody Darrah drove the No. 9 Great Clips sprint car in place of Pittman last Saturday and Sunday at Calistoga (Calif.) Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/pittman-returning-to-action-this-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hirst Returns To Roth To Battle The Outlaws​*
The Roth Motorsports has announced that two-time and defending King of the West Sprint Car Series champion Kyle Hirst will climb back aboard the Roth Motorsports No. 83JR entry when the World of Outlaws take to the Keller Auto Speedway in Hanford, Calif., on Friday night.

"We had a great run with Kyle Hirst over the last few seasons, and Teresa, myself, and our entire team are very excited to have Kyle back in our car with the World of Outlaws in Hanford, Calif.," Dennis Roth said.

Coming off of two King of the West championships, Hirst and Roth Motorsports have been a successful combination in California over the last few seasons, and like Roth Motorsports, Hirst too is very excited to team up for this event.

"I can't thank Dennis and Teresa Roth enough for asking me to drive for them and take on the World of Outlaws," Hirst said. "We had a lot of success together, and I am looking forward to working with all of the guys again."

The Roth Motorsports No. 83jr machine has been solid with the World of Outlaws during their California tour as Tim Kaeding picked up a win in Tulare, Calif., back in March, and Kevin Swindell earned KSE Hard Charger honors on Saturday night at the Calistoga Speedway by way of his 25th to 10th effort.

After flirting with his first career World of Outlaws win a little over a week ago in Placerville, Calif., Hirst will look to keep the potent No. 83jr machine up front on Friday night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../hirst-returns-to-roth-to-battle-the-outlaws/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL's $25,000 Challenge Gains A Sponsor​*
The FVP National Sprint League welcomed DeBerg Concrete on Friday to present the $25,000 Triple Crown Challenge.

A $25,000 bonus will be paid to any driver who is able to sweep three selected FVP National Sprint League races.

First, to be eligible for the $25,000 bonus, drivers must win at least one of the four FVP National Sprint League events scheduled for Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa. Another FVP National Sprint League race must be won at Huset's Speedway.

Three events are scheduled at the 3/8-mile oval near Brandon, South Dakota before the third race in the DeBerg Concrete Triple Crown Challenge is run.

That will be the Jackson Nationals finale at the Jackson Speedway in Jackson, Minnesota on Saturday, Sept. 5. Up to three drivers could be eligible for the bonus heading into the event at Jackson Speedway.

"In 2015, the FVP National Sprint league has been nothing but positive for the world of 410 sprint car racing," says Kevin DeBerg of DeBerg Concrete. "The upper Midwest has a fan base, which is as loyal as it gets. After a very successful first race in West Burlington, Iowa, it shows that the NSL is headed for a great season. DeBerg Concrete Inc. is honored to be a part of the inaugural season for the NSL, wishing all the drivers and owners the best of luck. For the first time in a long time the fans will be treated to some of the best the sport has to offer. Good luck to Tod Quiring and the whole NSL staff for a great season."

"We would like to thank Kevin and the team at DeBerg Concrete for their support of the inaugural season of the FVP National Sprint League," says FVP National Sprint League founder Tod Quiring. "The DeBerg Concrete Triple Crown is an innovative way to bring extra incentive to our drivers and teams at Knoxville, Husets and the Jackson Nationals. This new feature to the NSL brings additional funds and excitement to the series and would not be possible without DeBerg Concrete."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/nsls-25000-challenge-gains-a-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Scores Second Win of Season​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6892&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Shane Stewart scored his second World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season in dominant fashion Friday night at Keller Auto Speedway at Kings Fairgrounds.

The Larson Marks Racing driver battled past Bud Kaeding to start the feature and through early cautions and lapped traffic, Stewart never looked back.

"It was such a really slow paced race, it's so hard to judge how fast you need to push yourself," Stewart said in victory lane. "It was just a really, really tricky track. These races are so hard to win and to get two wins already before we get off the west coast swing is just a true testament to this team."

Stewart inched closer to reigning World of Outlaws champion Donny Schatz in championship points standings. He is now just 22 points back after 16 races.

California-native Bud Kaeding started the feature on the pole with Stewart in second. When the green flag waved, Kaeding jumped to a solid start as Stewart bobbled. By the time the two came around for the first lap however, Stewart had battled past Kaeding and led the first lap. Brad Sweet was the biggest beneficiary of the start as he advanced to third by lap 1 and second by lap 2. Paul McMahan took over the third spot on lap two.

The first caution flag fell on lap five as the No. 37 car of Michael Faccinto stopped just off the back straight. A quick red followed on the restart after David Gravel's No. 83 car flipped on the back. He was OK. Two more cautions came out in the laps that followed.

One driver who was able to take advantage of the restarts was Schatz. He started in the 16th position and by lap 10 had worked his way to eighth. On the final restart of the night on lap 11, Schatz was able to battle past four cars to take over the fourth position. He ended the night as the KSE Racing Hard Charger Award recipient after advancing 12 positions.

Lapped traffic came into play for Stewart on lap 16 and he worked hard to maneuver his No. 2 Eneos/GoPro car through. With Sweet catching in second, Stewart nearly cost himself the lead as a lapped car slowed him off of turn four.

"When it gets that slow, you know you can't hesitate, especially with these guys," Stewart said. "I was thinking that if I did get too slow off of four then some guy is going to duck underneath coming off the bottom."

He was able to maintain his lead.

When the checkered flag fell, Stewart had built up a sizable lead and lapped up to 11th place.

"Everything worked out well for us tonight," Stewart said. "It starts at the beginning of the night&#8230; Hopefully lady luck stays with us throughout the season."

Sweet, who has two wins on the season, said he was happy with the consistency of his No. 49 Razor Back Professional Tools team.

"We started seventh in the dash and moved forward there to fourth," Sweet said. "Started fourth, moved to second. We would have liked to have won it but on nights like this, we're really happy with the podium finish. We've been trying to build some consistency with these cars."

After bad luck last weekend at Calistoga, McMahan, a California-native and veteran at Hanford, said it was good to get over the hump and finish well with his CJB Motorsports team.

"I had two bad days and then a bad experience going home so hopefully we got all the bad out of the way," McMahan said. "Very tricky race track, very dirty running the bottom. You just kind of had to bide your time on the time in lapped traffic, wait to catch&#8230; We had a good race car. I've run a lot of laps at this place and means a lot to be here and finish on the podium."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series closes out the spring California swing tomorrow night at the SoCal Showdown at Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway. Great seats remain and can be purchased at the track's ticket booth.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...eller-Auto-Speedway-at-Kings-Fairgrounds.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Simpson Cashes In At Davenport​*
Chad Simpson finally made it to victory lane at Davenport Speedway, taking the checkered flag in a co-sanctioned MARS DirtCar Series and Corn Belt Clash Late Model Series race at the half-mile track.

Ray Guss Jr. started on the pole and led the first 11 laps. On lap 12, Guss tried to pass a back marker on the bottom of the track and the two made contact in turn three. That was all Simpson needed. Chad cruised around on the high side, took the lead, and never looked back.

Ryan Gustin got close to Simpson in the final laps, but could not make a bid for the lead. Following Simpson and Gustin to the checkers was Jason Utter in third. Ryan Unzicker came from 25th to finish fourth. Jesse Stovall rounded out the top five.

Bruce Hanford dominated the Modified feature. Hanford took the lead from Bob Dominacki on a lap-two restart, en route to the checkered flag. Steve Johnson had a strong run to finish second. A late race charge gave Matt Werner a third place finish. Scott Powell and Dominacki were fourth and fifth, respectively.

Jeff Stevens had a triumphant return to the street stock class at Davenport.

Stevens led all twelve laps of the main, despite three yellow flags. Keith Blum recovered from an early race incident to finish second. Cary Brown took third, ahead of Donnie Louck and Cord Williams.

*The finish:*
Chad Simpson, Ryan Gustin, Jason Utter, Ryan Unzicker, Jesse Stovall, Justin Asplin, Dave Eckrich, Ray Guss Jr., Rich Bell, Skip Frey, David Fiber, Jeff Roth, Mark Rose, Rodney Sanders, Spencer Diercks, Jay Johnson, Tony Jackson Jr., Chris Spieker, Chris Simpson, Billy Moyer, Terry Phillips, Garrett Alberson, Brandon McCormick, Mike Fryer, Leroy Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/simpson-cashes-in-at-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Farley Deery Go To Joel Callahan​*
Something about Farley Speedway brings out the best in Joel Calla*han.
Callahan won his third straight Deery Brothers Summer Series feature at Farley on Friday night, earning $3,000. He'd also topped IMCA Late Model tour events there each of the last two Septembers.

Jeff Aikey started outside Callahan on the front row and led the first 22 of 50 laps. The field was under yellow and ready to resume racing when Aikey pulled into infield with a flat tire.

That put Callahan on point and he stayed in front as the last 28 laps ran caution-free.

Tyler Droste and defending series champion Justin Kay both avoided becoming part of the attrition and advanced 15 positions to second and third, respectively.

Point leader Andy Nezworski gained eight positions to fourth and hard charger Tyler Bruening advanced 17 spots to fifth. Matt Ryan started 17th and ended in sixth.

*The finish:*
Joel Callahan, Tyler Droste, Justin Kay, Andy Nezworski, Tyler Bruening, Matt Ryan, Kyle Hinrichs, Joe Zrostlik, Corey Zeitner, Scott Fitzpatrick, Charlie McKenna, Andy Eckrich, John Emerson, Jeff Tharp, Jerry King, Brian Harris, Jeff Aikey, Scott Riechers, Curt Martin, Nick Marolf, Travis Smock, Jon Poll, Colby Springsteen, Todd Malmstrom.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/farley-deery-go-to-joel-callahan/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Conquers Farmer City​*
Before Friday's Douglas Ram Trucks Illini 100 opening night event, Scott Bloomquist hadn't raced at Farmer City Raceway in more than a decade.

The veteran dirt late model racer from Mooresburg, Tenn., made up for all that lost time with a fantastic performance in Friday's 25-lap event, outdueling Brian Shirley to claim a $6,000 victory in the first leg of a World of Outlaws Late Model Series doubleheader weekend at the quarter-mile oval.

The Illini 100 weekend continues on Saturday with another complete WoO LMS slate of racing highlighted by the 75-lap, $15,000-to-win Illini 100 finale.

Making his first appearance at Farmer City since 2002, Bloomquist recovered from a poor qualifying effort during Friday's preliminary action to win his heat race from the fourth spot then roared to the front of the A-Main from his sixth-starting position before overcoming Shirley in a tight back-and-forth battle.

"It's been a long time since we've been here," said Bloomquist, who drove a Reece Monuments-sponsored Sweet-Bloomquist machine to the victory. "The track was real racy. It had one little hole in the middle of one and two that seemed to mess other guys up, but we could float right through it."

Shirley settled for second after starting from the pole and twice leading the race. He was followed by Tim McCreadie, who ran close to the leaders for most of the distance but never could mount a strong enough charge to make a serious bid for the lead. Don O'Neal was fourth at the finish, while three-time WoO LMS champion Josh Richards advanced from his 18th starting spot to round out the top five.

Bloomquist established himself as a contender with a three-wide move from sixth to fourth on the opening lap. He then made quick work of Mike Marlar to take third.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/bloomquist-conquers-farmer-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schuerenberg Wings It At Tri-City​*
Veteran non-winged sprint car driver Hunter Schuerenberg earned his first Midwest Open Wheel ***'n winged sprint car victory Friday night at Tri-City Speedway.

Schuerenberg held off Brad Loyet for the victory with Jordan Goldsberry, Paul Neinhiser and Korey Weyant completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Hunter Schuerenberg, Brad Loyet, Jordan Goldsberry, Paul Neinhiser, Korey Weyant, Chris Urish, Kody Kinser, Tank Bridgeman, A.J. Bruns, Scott Neitzel, Ryan Bunton, Joey Moughan, Cory Bruns, Taylor Ferns, Bret Tripplett, Trey Datweiler, Jerrod Hull, Joe Miller, Vinny Ward, Jeremy Standridge, Jake Blackhurst, Logan Faucon, Austin McCarl.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/schuerenberg-wings-it-at-tri-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Gets 32nd USAC Sprint Car Win​*
Bryan Clauson came back to Bloomington Speedway, one of his early-career regular stops, to take his first AMSOIL Sprint Car victory of the season on Friday night in an event co-sanctioned by the Midwest Sprint Car Series.

The Noblesville, Ind., driver made it 32 career wins in the series, tying him for 11th all-time with Rollie Beale. The victory came back aboard the Bryan Clauson Racing entry after two years driving for Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing.

It did not come easily, as the 25-year old nearly gave it away on the final lap as he slipped over the banking in turn-two and clawed his way back onto the track as he got to turn-three. Luckily, he had established a large advantage and held on for the win in the Priority Aviation - Jonathan Byrd's Racing No. 7 Maxim/Parker.

"Fortunately we built that big lead to hold on when I drove over the end. I hadn't even seen the white flag. It would have been pretty embarrassing to lose it that way. I did a quick scan and realized we were still leading and the checkered was right there," Clauson said. "Our car was really able to work anywhere I put it. We got a little help from Bob (East), and we made some changes from there. It was fun to win again in our own car and win a race with my dad (Tim). I'm not gonna run quite as many shows this year, but I love winning these USAC races and was happy to get this one."

Clauson came from row-three to track down early leader Carson Short, who had opened up a comfortable advantage after a lap-two caution. Clauson used a turn-one slide job on lap 13 to take command, quickly opening up a lead as he worked traffic and Short fell into the clutches of a battle for second through fifth.
Jon Stanbrough worked past Short and Tracy Hines to take over the second spot, eventually notching the best finish of the season for his newly-started Jon Stanbrough Racing MP Environmental Services - AED Motorsports Products No. 81 Spike/J&D.

"Tonight makes it worthwhile to put in the time and work to piece this team together and try to improve our program each race," Stanbrough said. "We work really well together. I had to go through the middle once, and my car stuck pretty well through there. Our car was really good tonight, and I could kinda go wherever I needed. We've gotten better week by week, but tomorrow is a new night."

From row six, point leader Chase Stockon was on a charge and sliced his way through the pack fighting for third to round out the podium in the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply No. 32 DRC/Fisher. For his efforts, Stockon earned the B&W Auto Mart Hard Charger Award.

"We have been starting pretty far towards the front lately, and I didn't really see us being able to drive through there like that tonight," Stockon said. "(Crew chief) D.J. (Ott) gave me a really good car tonight, and we could work traffic and pick some guys off as they were hanging coming off the corner. I was trying to pay attention to the cushion and see if I could stick to the bottom when it got tougher to run up high. I stuck to my guns down lower and tried to perfect that line."

Hines slipped to fourth with Brady Bacon fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-gets-32nd-usac-sprint-car-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Santos Claims King Of The Wing Opener​*
Bobby Santos wheeled his DJ Racing Diablo/Chevy to victory in Friday night's USAC King of the Wing/Auto Value Bumper-to-Bumper Sprint Car series opener at Five Flags Speedway.

He led the last 12 laps after a competitive first 28 laps saw three different lap leaders. Santos led the opening 10 laps and Troy Decaire led the next 10.

Aaron Pierce led a couple, Santos regained it for one and Pierce then led three more before finally yielding to the winner on lap 29. Kyle Edwards took second ahead of Mickey Kempgens, Ron Larson and Jacob Wilson.

*The finish:*
Bobby Santos, Kyle Edwards, Mickey Kempgens, Ron Larson, Jacob Wilson, Troy Decaire, Aaron Pierce, Tommy Nichols, Richie Larson, Dave Steele, Dave Baumgartner, Sierra Jackson, J.J. Dutton, Shane Butler, Robert Beck, Davey Hamilton Jr., Troy Thompson, Blake Rose, Tom Paterson, Robert Stout.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/santos-claims-king-of-the-wing-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Wins First of Season​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6893&StatType=Race+Results

Saturday night's SoCal Showdown at Perris Auto Speedway was a tale of two ends - the scramble at the beginning and the pass at the end.

After a three lap scrum to start the feature, Kerry Madsen battled past Donny Schatz to take over the lead. It was then Joey Saldana who fought his way past Madsen. Ultimately though, the night belonged to Paul McMahan who got around Saldana on the second to last lap and took home his first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"We qualified well and we were just trying things all night long and we just went back to normal," McMahan said. "I tell you what, the car was phenomenal. I could run the top and bottom of one and two and three and four I was coming in around the top. It started taking a little rubber or cleaned off a lot and Joey just got held up with lapped traffic and I was able to get to him. And then got down in there and was able slide up in front of him. Going to victory lane - I'll tell you it's awesome to win here in Perris."

McMahan's win made him the ninth different winner of a World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event so far this season. With 24 career wins, he is now just one win away from tying Bobby Allen for 17th on the all-time wins list.

The night was notable early on as the first time the series has used a new format for fields under 21 cars. After qualifying, there were two heat races with the winner and top qualifier in each transferring to the Dash. Then there were two qualifier races - the fields were set by Heat race finishing position - where the winner and top qualifier in each transferred to the Dash.

Donny Schatz won the Dash and led the field to the feature green flag. As the field entered turn one, Madsen dove in and slid Schatz onto the backstretch. Schatz drag raced Madsen to turn three and briefly retook the lead before Madsen got back around him. Madsen led one more lap before Saldana charged forward.

As they rounded turn four approaching the start finish line on lap three, Saldana went high onto the front straight and took over the lead. McMahan, meanwhile, battled from his fourth place starting position, around Madsen and Schatz to take over the second place position.

Saldana hit lapped traffic on lap seven, but continued to expand his lead through much of the 30-lap feature which went flag-to-flag without a caution. Schatz, who started the night on the pole, slipped back as far as sixth. The Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing driver began to make his march back to the front on lap 23. He got around Brad Sweet, then Madsen and finally around Stewart, who sits second in the championship standings behind Schatz, to take over the third position.

In the waning laps, McMahan began to make his push forward and was able to close the gap as Saldana got bunched up in lapped traffic. As the two drivers rounded the track with two laps to go, McMahan was able to get a run on Saldana coming off of turn two and drag race past the Motter Motorsports No. 71m. Saldana tried to retake the position, but it was McMahan who crossed the finishline in first.

"That was my only shot," McMahan said about the pass on Saldana. "I wasn't going to be able to follow him around there and to be able to pass him - Joey was keeping up a pretty good pace there. The middle is kind of dirty and that's what we were kind of banking on. I was able to get through there clean and slide up in front of him."

Saldana and his Motter Motorsports team hosted Workshops for Warriors, a non-profit dedicated to training military veterans for manufacturing careers, on Saturday night at Perris. Saldana finished the night in second.

"It's huge for us right now," Saldana said. "I've been struggling so it's nice to get a good result for our Workshop for Warriors tonight. We had a good car here."

Schatz said his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car was good heading into the feature but took a while to get up to speed.

"We missed it a little bit," Schatz said. "I was in the wrong part of the race track at all the right time so it's just the way it goes. I made some mistakes tonight&#8230; but had we were able to get back going there at the end and had a shot just came up a little short."

Two-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Jason Meyers, who filled in through the final four races of the California stretch for an injured Jason Johnson, took home the KSE Racing Hard Charger Award after advancing four positions to finish in eighth.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads east to take on the birthplace of the series, Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas, for the Texas Outlaw Nationals on April 24 and 25. Great seats still remain at the historic track and can be purchased by visiting http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets or by calling 1-877-395-8606 . Purchase a 2-day ticket package by April 23 and receive a free fan pit pass.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...aul-McMahan-Wins-at-Perris-Auto-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Opener Belongs To Rusty Schlenk​*
Rusty Schlenk held off Devin Gilpin to the win the $5,000 Sunoco American Late Model Series in the 62nd season opener Saturday night at Eldora Speedway.

Schlenk started seventh and passed Gilpin on a lap-13 restart of the 25-lap feature. He then was untouched as he took the checkered flag.

It was the best race of the night as Gilpin led the first three laps, before being passed by Brian Ruhlman on lap four. Ruhlman held the point for the next nine laps as the leaders sliced their way through traffic before Schlenk took control and the checkered flag.

Kyle Strickler came home victorious in the DIRTcar UMP Modified race defeating teammate Patrick Lyon in the 20-lap feature. Strickler started third, but shot to the front leading every lap in the wild affair. He collected a rich $5,000 check in Eldora's victory lane.

Rob Trent, 46, won the $1,000 stock car feature, holding off defending champion and pole sitter Frank Paladino. A new rules package made the racing even closer with three and four-wide action throughout the 15-lap event.

Trent passed Paladino in turn four on lap 10 to win the richest stock car regular season purse in Eldora history.

It was a beautiful evening for Eldora's opener with 75 degree weather greeting the winter-weary crowd who paid tribute to Eldora Speedway founder Earl Baltes who died March 23.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/eldora-opener-belongs-to-rusty-schlenk/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Unzicker Stuns Moyer In Iowa​*
Ryan Unzicker stunned Billy Moyer on Saturday at 34 Raceway, using a last-lap pass to capture the Corn Belt Clash Late Model Series Slocum 50.

Moyer led comfortably for the majority of the race, but Unzicker used a big run in the outside lane coming out of the final corner to slip past the National Dirt Late Model Hall of Famer to pick up the victory.

The event was co-sanctioned by the MARS DIRTcar Series and the Sunoco American Late Model Series.
Unzicker pocketed $10,555 for the triumph, the richest victory of his career.

Moyer settled for second, followed by Chris Simpson, Jason Utter and Chad Simpson.

*The finish:*
Ryan Unzicker, Billy Moyer, Chris Simpson, Jason Utter, Chad Simpson, Mark Burgtorf, Tony Jackson Jr., Garrett Alberson, Justin Reed, Dave Eckrich, Tim Manville, Justin Asplin, Mitch McGrath, Denny Woodworth, Mark Rose, Mike Fryer, Terry Phillips, Ryan Gustin, Rich Bell, Rodney Sanders, Ray Guss Jr., Jesse Stovall, Spencer Diercks, Scott Bloomquist, Jay Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-dirt-series/unzicker-stuns-moyer-in-iowa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Wins Illini 100 From 12th​*
Brandon Sheppard put his experience at Farmer City Raceway to good use Saturday night, mastering the quarter-mile oval to score a $15,050 victory in the Douglas Ram Trucks Illini 100 finale.

Sheppard, the 22-year-old New Berlin, Ill., driver who cut his teeth at Farmer City and other central Illinois bullrings, advanced from his 12th starting spot in the 75-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series event and overcame Darrell Lanigan and Shannon Babb to become just the second homestate driver to win at the Illini 100.

"There's a reason why it's my favorite race track in the country," said Sheppard, who earned the fifth WoO LMS victory. "Not only do we run good here, but it usually produces pretty good racing."

Lanigan settled for second in the Illini 100 finale for the second consecutive year, while Babb, who last year became the first Land of Lincoln driver to win the event, finished third. Bobby Pierce was fourth and WoO LMS point leader Shane Clanton rounded out the top five.

Sheppard entered the lead battle just before the race's halfway point as he and Lanigan began to catch Babb and second-running Pierce. Both Sheppard and Lanigan moved around Pierce shortly after halfway, but neither could get clear of the other long enough to make a serious challenge on Babb.

A lap-47 restart gave Sheppard the opportunity he needed. With a strong run off the top of turn two, Sheppard pulled ahead of Lanigan down the back straightaway and drove hard into turn three to slide ahead of Babb exiting turn four.

"I was trying to pace myself as much as possible," Sheppard said. "But once I got to third and me and Babb and Lanigan were battling it out, I knew if Lanigan got to the lead he was going to be hard to pass. After that restart when he choose the bottom, I didn't have any choice but to go as hard as I could for them two laps and try to get the lead."

Sheppard did get to the lead, but his work wasn't finished. After building nearly a straightway advantage, his car was hampered in the closing laps by damage from contact with the lapped car of Wendell Wallace.

A furious late charge from Lanigan made matters worse, but Sheppard was up to the task. He avoided any more run-ins with slower cars and held on to beat Lanigan by 0.888 second at the finish line.

"I was getting real loose after me and Wendell got together and I was a little bit nervous," Sheppard said. "The top blew off a lot in one and two as the race went on. We just kept going slower and slower and slower, but my crew guy was telling me I was alright."

Settling for the runner-up finish for the second consecutive year at the Illini 100, Lanigan, who with the result closed to 68 points behind Clanton at the top of the WoO LMS championship chase, was disappointed to again come up short but was overall pleased with his weekend at Farmer City.

"We had a good piece here tonight, just qualified kind of bad," said Lanigan, the three-time and defending WoO LMS champion. "All in all, the car was pretty awesome in the feature. I think we've ran second here two or three times. It's about like (the Firecracker 100 at) Lernerville, but I like coming here. I like the crowd and I like the race track."

After pulling away from an early battle with fellow front-row starter Chase Junghans, Babb appeared to be headed for his second Illini 100 victory until he began to fade around halfway. Switching his line around the track allowed him to close back in on Sheppard and Lanigan during the closing laps, but the move came too late.

"I really wish I would've moved up a lot sooner on both ends," said Babb. "I rode around the bottom too long and the car got too tight down there. Brandon did a hell of a job and Darrell. Those guys are fun to race with."
The finish:

1. (12) Brandon Sheppard/75 $15,050
2. (13) Darrell Lanigan/75 $7,150
3. (1) Shannon Babb/75 $5,000
4. (5) Bobby Pierce/75 $3,550
5. (7) Shane Clanton/75 $2,550
6. (8 ) Jimmy Owens/75 $2,000
7. (16) Chub Frank/75 $1,850
8. (19) Jimmy Mars/75 $1,650
9. (24) Tim McCreadie/75 $1,650
10. (20) Steve Francis/75 $1,350
11. (23) Morgan Bagley/75 $1,250
12. (21) Frank Heckenast Jr./75 $1,200
13. (10) Dennis Erb Jr./75 $1,100
14. (18 ) Rick Eckert/75 $1,200
15. (6) Brandon Overton/75 $1,300
16. (22) Josh Richards/75 $1,050
17. (11) Eric Wells/75 $925
18. (15) Wendell Wallace/74 $850
19. (14) Daren Friedman/74 $825
20. (4) Don O'Neal/48 $800
21. (2) Chase Junghans/46 $850
22. (9) Mckay Wenger/40 $850
23. (17) Jason Feger/39 $800
24. (3) Kevin Weaver/27 $850
25. (25) Jordan Yaggy/26 $135​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/sheppard-wins-illini-100-from-12th/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chevy Super Series Adds 411 Event​*
Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series officials have announced that they have added a June 27 50-lap, $3,000-to-win race at 411 Motor Speedway in Seymour, Tenn., to its 2015 schedule of events.

This will be the second Chevy Super Series race this season for 411 Motor Speedway, who opened the 2015 season with round one on March 21.

The defending Chevy Super Series National Champion Ronnie Johnson thrilled the standing-room-only crowd in the 411 Motor Speedway season opener by coming from the 23rd starting spot in the 24-car field, taking the lead on lap 35, and then winning the 50-lap race.

Joining Johnson in the return trip to 411 Motor Speedway on June 27 will be Cruise With The Champions Rookie of the Year point leader Mario Gresham, Adam Martin, Pierce McCarter, Tim Busha, Tyler Crowder, Brandon Williams, Ryan King, Ryan King, Jadon Frame and more.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/chevy-super-series-adds-411-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Laubach Claims South Jersey Shootout​*
Rick Laubach was quickest to the draw and outgunned the competition on his way to a South Jersey Shootout victory at Bridgeport Speedway on Sunday.

As the class of the field, Laubach took the pole starting position and cruised to the $5,400 payday plus contingency awards in the opening race of the Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled by Hi-Tek Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc. South Region presented by Scotty's Speed & Diesel. Laubach, 44, of Hellertown, Pa., led all 40 laps of the big-block/small-block Modified feature event.

Sunday's event at the spacious South Jersey oval kicked off the five-race STSS South Region, in its first season under the management of BD Motorsports Media LLC.

"It just all worked out," said Laubach in Victory Lane. "The track was good tonight, it was more my style. Obviously it didn't hurt starting first but then everyone behind you can go where they want."

With Laubach, in the Gary Hermann-owned No. 7, and much of the leaders running the bottom groove early in the race, it allowed cars from deeper in the pack to make some headway on the outside.

At the drop of the green, it was Laubach who snatched the early lead ahead of David Van Horn, the outside pole-sitter. He quickly widened his margin while Van Horn and Duane Howard battled for the runner-up spot.

The second caution of the night came on lap 15 when J.R. Heffner slowed in turn four, a fortunate time for the race leader, as Laubach just began to catch lap traffic. The big mover at the time was Ryan Watt, coming from the 12th position. Watt's extreme outside lane progress landed the Boyertown, Pa., driver in sixth position at the yellow.

Shortly after the green waved, Watt jumped into fourth, roaring around the outside of Ryan Godown and Richie Pratt Jr. before a caution halted things again on lap 24.

Watt electrified the crowd on lap 26 when he blistered passed Howard and Van Horn to take the second spot with Craig Von Dohren, the 24th-starter, now following suit on the outside, in fifth, driving the Dick Biever-owned No. 14s.

On lap 31, Watt made his charge for the lead, reaching the back bumper of Laubach's machine. But when Laubach moved to the outside himself, it was all over.

"My crew was waving their arms at me, so I thought I better get going on the outside," Laubach said.

Van Horn battled back for a second-place finish in a rare Bridgeport Speedway start. Van Horn, a New Egypt (N.J.) Speedway regular, earned the largest single-event payday of his Modified career as a result of the runner-up effort. He earned $3,200 plus other incentives for his efforts.
Von Dohren placed third.

*The finish:*
Rick Laubach, David Van Horn Jr., Craig Von Dohren, Ryan Watt, Jack Swain, Ryan Godown, Billy Pauch Jr., Jamie Mills, Mike Franz, Anthony Perrego, Duane Howard, Wade Hendrickson, Billy Pauch Sr., Andy Bachetti, Dominic Buffalino, Brian Kressley, Eric Kormann, Mike Barone, Mike Iles, Richie Pratt Jr., Neal Williams, Tyler Dippel, Ryan Anderson, J.R. Heffner, Matt Jester, Jesse Hill

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/laubach-claims-south-jersey-shootout/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Decker Ready To Begin DIRTcar Defense​*
Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified champion Billy Decker will begin his title defense at the Highbank Holdup on April 25 at Fulton Speedway.

"We've been gaining races back in the series," said Decker. "I think more races at a lot of tracks is a good thing. It's nice to see DIRTcar take them on. In recent years, you couldn't afford to have a bad race and still compete for the championship."

Decker earned the 2014 Super DIRTcar Series crown by a six-points over Matt Sheppard. Decker competes weekly on Fulton's three-eighths-mile clay high banks in the Gypsum Racing No. 91, but he doesn't feel that affords him a significant edge.

"I don't think the Fulton regulars will have any real advantage," Decker said. "The top runners in the series are all capable of adjusting to any track conditions. It will be springtime racing."

Sheppard won three consecutive titles in 2010-11-12 and begins his third season as a teammate to Jimmy Phelps at Weedsport-based Heinke-Baldwin Racing. New Jersey's Brett Hearn, an eight-time series champion with 861 career victories, and Stewart Friesen, a three-time NAPA Super DIRT Week Syracuse 200 winner, will also be among the large field of Big-Block Modifieds anticipated for the Fulton opener, which also includes the first race of the DIRTcar Sportsman Modified Series season. One of the most versatile drivers in the Northeast, Friesen will be taking his first shot at a series championship by racing the series full-time in 2015.

As the event takes shape on Saturday night at Fulton, two key partners will play a big role. The first 12 positions on the Highbank Holdup 100 starting grid will be set during the Dig Safely NY 811 redraw following qualifying heats, and the driver clocking the fastest lap in time trials will receive the Pole Position Raceway Fast Time Award ($100).

"Dig Safely NY 811 and Pole Position Raceway have been tremendous partners to DIRTcar Racing, stepping up to enhance not only NAPA Super DIRT Week but every Super DIRTcar Series event," DIRTcar's Jeff Hachmann said. "We look forward to their involvement beginning at Fulton and then each event through the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/decker-ready-to-begin-dirtcar-defense/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Billy Moyer Jr. (21jr), seen here racing his father Billy Moyer during Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series action at East Bay Raceway Park in February, has announced he will be stepping away from racing. (Al Steinberg Photo)​*
*Billy Moyer Jr. Steps Away From Racing​*
Billy Moyer Jr., son of legendary dirt late model racer Billy Moyer, has announced he will be taking an indefinite leave from racing.

"I've been around racing my entire life, and I've come to a point where I just need a break to focus on different priorities," said the 27-year-old. "Plain and simple my heart is just not in it right now. It's not fair to my team, my sponsors, my crew, or my fans to keep going if I'm not giving it 110 percent each and every night."

Moyer Jr. grew up at the track with his Hall of Famer father and began his own racing career nine years ago in 2006.

"I've got more sponsorship help than I've ever had in my career, and I'm so grateful to them. On the same token I couldn't sleep at night knowing that I was accepting their sponsorship and not giving them my total effort in return,"

said Moyer Jr. "I want to sincerely thank Steve Martin with Crop Production Services, Royal Jones at Mesilla Valley Transportation, my grandfather (Bill Moyer), and an ongoing list of amazing people. I'm truly indebted for the great support they've given me. I've already spoken with many of my sponsors about this decision, and they fully support me in doing what's best for my future."

Moyer Jr. hasn't completely ruled out returning to racing one day in the future, but if he does it won't be anytime soon. He will continue to work on projects with Karl Performance as well as various consulting programs.

"I've come to realize that I need to put my family, loved ones, and friends first in my life," said Moyer Jr. "I want to give back to them before any more time slips away. From going to birthday parties to tee-ball games to family gatherings, I want to more involved in their lives. It's who I want to be.

If racing comes into the picture again down the road, then so be it, but for now it's no longer my top priority.

"I'm going to definitely miss seeing so many of my friends at the track, and I'm sure at some point I will miss driving as well. I just really want to thank all of my great family, friends, fans, and sponsors, who have stood behind me. I hope everyone can understand that this is something that I have to do."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/billy-moyer-jr-steps-away-from-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Claims Southwestern Spring Fling​*
USAC Southwest Sprint Car point leader R.J. Johnson won Saturday night's 30-lap "Spring Fling" at Arizona Speedway after a battle with Stevie Sussex, who led 17 of the 30 laps.

Johnson led the final nine to beat Mike Martin, Matt Rossi, Shon Deskins and Charles Davis Jr. for the win.

*The finish:*
R.J. Johnson, Mike Martin, Matt Rossi, Shon Deskins, Charles Davis Jr., Josh Pelkey, Mike Colegrove, Nick Aiuto, Josh Shipley, Bruce St. James, Brian Hosford, Andy Reinbold, Dennis Gile, Tye Mihocko, Michael Curtis, Johnny Shelton Jr., Koty McGullam, Stevie Sussex, Mike Bonneau, Chris Bonneau, Rick Shuman, Tom Ogle, Jonas Reynolds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/johnson-claims-southwestern-spring-fling/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pankratz Ends Lengthy USAC Drought​*
Randi Pankratz led all but the first lap to win Saturday night's USAC Western HPD Midget dirt opener at Bakersfield Speedway.

She passed Tom Paterson on lap two and led the rest of the way to beat Shawn Buckley, Jet Davison, Ron Hazelton and Robert Dalby.

The win was her first under USAC sanction since a 1998 TQ Midget win at Bakersfield.

*The finish:*
Randi Pankratz, Shawn Buckley, Jet Davison, Ron Hazelton, Robert Dalby, Jesse Love, Ashley Hazelton, Tom Paterson, Cody Jessop, Wally Pankratz, Marvin Mitchell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/pankratz-ends-lengthy-usac-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Balog Edges Rose In MOWA/IRA Battle​*
Bill Balog won Saturday night's co-sanctioned Midwest Open Wheel ***'n and IRA Bumper To Bumper Sprint Series feature at LaSalle Speedway.

Balog started on the pole and beat third starter Bill Rose to the checkered flag.

Brad Loyet raced from sixth to finish third with Jordan Goldesberry and Joey Moughan completing the top five.

Brett Tripplett raced from 16th to sixth.

*The finish:*
Bill Balog, Bill Rose, Brad Loyet, Jordan Goldesberry, Joey Moughan, Brett Tripplett, Chris Urish, Russell Borland, A.J. Bruns, Jim Moughan, Jake Blackhurst, Scotty Thiel, Scott Neitzel, Jeremy Schultz, Paul Nienhiser, Ben Schmidt, Kory Weyant, Logan Faucon, Scott Uttech, Blake Nimee, Cory Bruns, Kody Kinser, Phillip Mock, Kris Spitz.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/balog-edges-rose-in-mowaira-battle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dollansky Out, Gravel In Destiny No. 7​*
Destiny Motorsports has announced that David Gravel has been hired to take over the driving duties of the No. 7 sprint car with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series beginning immediately.

"It just did not work out with Craig Dollansky and us, and we both felt it was best to part ways," Destiny Motorsports owner Rick Rogers said. "We are absolutely thrilled to welcome a young talent like David Gravel to our team, as he takes over the driving duties for us."

Gravel comes to Destiny Motorsports after a strong 2014 season with the World of Outlaws, one that saw him win five World of Outlaws races, including the National Open.

"First and foremost, I am thankful for the opportunity that Roth Motorsports gave me for the last season," Gravel said. "With that being said, I am very excited to team up with Rick and Barb Rogers, and drive the Destiny Motorsports machine."

Gravel currently sits ninth in the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series standings with nine top-10 finishes and two top-five finishes.

"This team wants to win a World of Outlaws race very bad, and we are going to work very hard and hopefully win a couple of them as the season goes on," Gravel added.

Gravel and the Destiny Motorsports team will make their debut together when the World of Outlaws series takes to the Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas, this Friday and Saturday night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/dollansky-out-gravel-in-destiny-no-7/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Olsbergs MSE Confirms Lites Roster​*
Sweden - Championship rallycross team Olsbergs MSE has announced a full international roster of Lites drivers representing the next generation in the sport.

"We believe in creating opportunities for young drivers to shine," said OMSE team owner Andreas Eriksson. "We designed the Lites car to provide a platform for emerging talent and we remain committed to that philosophy in 2015 with a full roster of Lites drivers competing on our international team."

Kevin Eriksson will lead the charge for OMSE in RX Lites when the season opens this weekend with the FIA World Rallycross Championship's first round in Portugal. He returns to defend his RX Lites crown while also racing a Supercar in the RallyX Scandinavia series. Last year, Eriksson won the RX Lites championship title and finished second in the GRC Lites championship.

"Lites is a really good school for developing drivers and I think it's the most competitive, toughest series out there," said Eriksson. "I am really happy to be returning to RX Lites this year. It's a great personal challenge to have the pressure to defend my title and I think this season will be a big step forward in my career."

Sandra Hultgren joins the Lites field for OMSE in both RX Lites and the RallyX Scandinavia series this season. At age 22, the determined young Swede is a rare woman in motorsport. She has been competing in regional Folkrace competitions since age 15.

"The cars in the Lites competition are all identical so it levels the playing field and puts the focus completely on the driving," said Hultgren. "I'm excited for that challenge."

Confirmed for OMSE's 2015 GRC Lites squad are young American Austin Cindric and Swede Oliver Eriksson, who are supported by Nightrain and AEM.

"Even when you're watching rallycross, you're having fun," said 16-year-old Cindric about returning to the Lites series in 2015. He campaigned a partial season last year that saw him score three podium results to finish sixth in the overall standings. "Sliding through the dirt, knocking each other around, standing starts&#8230; It's a combination for a good time."

Oliver Eriksson was just 15 when he joined the series for two stops last season.

The youngest driver in the field, he scored fourth- and third-place results.

He said he's looking forward to making a push for the championship in 2015.

"Lites is the best school for future Supercar stars and it's awesome to be part of the future of motorsport," said Eriksson, who will also pilot a Lites machine at home in the RallyX Scandinavia Lites series. "Lites prepares you on every level."

Oliver Eriksson will also join Hultgren and elder brother Kevin Eriksson in Portugal this weekend for the first in a series of select appearances in the RX Lites championship this year.

The Olsbergs MSE organization created the strictly controlled spec Lites vehicle to provide a platform to showcase the talent of emerging young drivers.

Constructed in Istanbul, Turkey, in partnership with Avitas Motorsport, the 310 horsepower, all-wheel drive car features a naturally aspirated 2.4-liter engine and a sequential gearbox.

The concept was first introduced in 2013 as a support series to the Global Rallycross Championship. Up-and-coming young Finn Joni Wiman swept the opening season to take the title before graduating to the top-spec Supercars class in 2014 and going on to win the title in his rookie year.

"Lites are a very good preparation for the challenge of Supercars," said Wiman.

"The handling is very similar and with all the cars the same, you must drive very well to be competitive. I know that my experience in Lites helped get me to the Supercars championship title."

The Lites joined seven rounds of the FIA World Rallycross Championship in 2014, with young talent Kevin Eriksson taking the title and going on to earn a third-place result in his very first Supercars race last fall at World RX of Argentina.

In 2015, Lites will return in support of both Global Rallycross and World RX, as well as the Swedish RallyX Scandinavia series. There are 10 Lites entries set to open the RX Lites season in Portugal next weekend. Under the management of promoter First Corner, RX Lites will accompany eight rounds of World RX this season as a support series. Cooper Tire in Europe will be the sole tire provider for the RX Lites.

"Now, with the advancement of the FIA World RX Championship, we are cementing our commitment to the sport by extending our supply to the feeder series and supporting new young drivers coming through the ranks," said Cooper Tire Europe Marketing Communications Manager Sarah McRoberts.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/olsbergs-mse-confirms-lites-roster/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bull GRC Doubles The Daytona Fun​*
The stakes at this year's Red Bull Global Rallycross event at Daytona Int'l Speedway on June 19-21 just got higher. Red Bull Global Rallycross and Daytona officials on Wednesday adjusted the race schedule on Father's Day Weekend to include a second championship round.

Practice and qualifying will take place on Friday, June 19, followed by championship rounds on both Saturday, June 20 and Sunday, June 21.

Each round will pay out points to the driver for the season-long championship.

"We're excited to be able to add another championship round to the weekend schedule and grow this event," Daytona Int'l Speedway President Joie Chitwood III said. "The inaugural Red Bull Global Rallycross in 2014 produced non-stop action on the course. To be able to add a second championship round for the 2015 event gives race fans another opportunity to see how exciting this form of racing can be."

Red Bull Global Rallycross is returning to Daytona Int'l Speedway for the second straight year. On Father's Day Weekend, the stars of Red Global Rallycross will slide, bang and fly in manufacturer-backed entries such as Ford, Subaru and Volkswagen on portions of Daytona's famed road course asphalt and a challenging dirt section.

Red Bull Global Rallycross Supercars produce 600 horsepower and accelerate from 0 to 60 miles per hour in less than two seconds.

Entering its fifth year, Red Bull Global Rallycross competes across the world in locations like Barbados, Los Angeles, and Washington, DC. Among the motorsports and action sports athletes that compete in Red Bull Global Rallycross are Ken Block, Bucky Lasek, Scott Speed, Nelson Piquet Jr. and Tanner Foust.

Red Bull Global Rallycross features an open paddock where fans are able to walk through the garages, engage the drivers and watch the mechanics wrench on the cars.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/red-bull-grc-doubles-the-daytona-fun/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Outlaws Return To Devil's Bowl​*
As the series celebrates the '80s and welcomes back Steve Kinser and Sammy Swindell, the Outlaws sound off on the birthplace of the series

CONCORD, N.C. - April 21, 2015 - In 1978 Ted Johnson brought together a group of sprint car drivers to form a national touring series, the World of Outlaws. And on March 18, the series held its first ever event at Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Tex.

47 years the later, the series again returns to its birthplace to take on the Texas Outlaw Nationals this Friday and Saturday night. As the series celebrates the winners of the 1980s this year, two winners from that era, 20-time Outlaw champion Steve Kinser and 294-time series winner Sammy Swindell, will join the Outlaw regulars in competing for the Texas Outlaw Nationals title.

For the full-time competitors of the series, Devil's Bowl Speedway is a special place with history and memories.

*Jacob Allen, No. 1a Mark Pell Tire Service/Marty Thompson Investments, Shark Racing*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

"It's fun because the historical thing is always cool - just to be part of something that's been going on for a longtime. I like Devil's Bowl - I made both nights there last year. I think it's a neat thing and I'm happy to be back."

Your father and car owner, Bobby Allen, is a previous winner at Devil's Bowl.

"My dad's won at a lot of places so I hope that means he's got the hot setup to make us go faster. And I hope I can drive the car good enough to put us up in a good position to be in the dash and up front in the main, and hopefully contend for a win."

*David Gravel, No. 7 Destiny Motorsports, Destiny Motorsports*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

" It's definitely really cool because it's where it all started for the World of Outlaws. It's a unique racetrack. I ran there last year and have a little bit of experience as a driver at the track. Having a couple of starts there as a driver is definitely helpful."

*Kraig Kinser, No. 11k Mesilla Valley Transportation, Steve Kinser Racing*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

"Especially with sprint car racing you hit the big three places - Knoxville, Eldora, Williams Grove. Those are the biggest races but you've got to talk about Devil's Bowl. This is where it all started. It's a big track."

"People around there love that place. I ran there a few times really early in my career and then we went through a long dry spell where we didn't race there until last year. It was good to be there last year and it's definitely good to be getting back to a track that's got that tie with the Outlaws. It's a good feeling and hopefully we'll have some success there."

*Kerry Madsen, No. 29 American Racing Custom Wheels, Keneric Racing*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

"That's why I joined the World of Outlaws, to be able to race at the historic places, the big tracks. Devil's Bowl has a huge history with the sport. Last year was my first year on there. It had a great atmosphere about it and everyone was so excited to be there which makes the event."

*Paul McMahan, No. 51 CJB Motorsports/Bair's Tree Service, CJB Motorsports*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

"My hero won the very first final points night at Devil's Bowl and first Outlaws race so it's cool. Last year, going there, and seeing the No. 21 car was really cool. It's a very historical place. It's right up there with Knoxville and Eldora with what's gone on over the years at Devil's Bowl. Lanny has done a great job with the racetrack. I used to go there back when I was racing in California and the Outlaws would finish the season there. That was always a good time and I always enjoyed it. It's a unique place with the elevated back straightaway. It's one of the premier racetracks in the country."

*Daryn Pittman, No. 9 Great Clips, Kasey Kahne Racing*

You won at Devil's Bowl last year, how much confidence does that give your team going in to the race?

"I'm excited to go back. Devil's Bowl is a fun place. It's close to home, close to family. It's a place I grew up racing at. I was excited to go there last year. I couldn't have had a better return getting the win on the final day. I just really enjoyed it. It's a race I've been looking forward to going back to since I saw it on the schedule and know that you're going to make a return. I'm confident in our team and know that we can go there and repeat."

*Joey Saldana, No. 71m Motter Equipment, Motter Motorsports*

You are one of just four Outlaw regulars who have won a race at Devil's Bowl and you have some more experience going back years. How helpful is that to you as a driver and for your team?

"It's very helpful. It's cool that the track is back on the schedule - it's where the Outlaws should be. It's a cool race track and there's a lot of support for sprint car racing there. It was a home run last year. I thought they had a great crowd and great race. I'm looking forward to racing there - it suits what we do really well."

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

"For myself my dad won the Summer Nationals and the Winter Nationals there. That was pre-World of Outlaws. I was lucky enough to win them too. That was cool winning something that my dad won too. And then it left and now it's back on. Hopefully it continues to stay on our schedule. It's got a great history and a lot of great racers have won there."

*Donny Schatz, No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies, Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

"Well that's what has made the racing for guys like me that want to be out here. Everybody starts out here with a dream and you do that going to all of these historic places. Devil's Bowl is one that was absent from the schedule for a longtime. It's back on the schedule and we went there last year and had a great time, and we get to go back there again. It means a lot to go to those places. "

You won at Devil's Bowl last year and are only one of four full-time Outlaws with a win at the track. How much confidence does that give you going in to this weekend's event?

"It doesn't give you any confidence. What you've done in the past doesn't give you any confidence for tomorrow. Experience might a little bit but just because you've won there doesn't mean you're going to go there and be good. Track prep and all of the things leading up to the race dictate a lot about what's going to happen and how things play out. We do our best to stay on top of things."

*Logan Schuchart, No. 1s Mark Pell Tire Service/Marty Thompson Investments, Shark Racing*

You don't have much experience at Devil's Bowl as a driver. How is that challenge different from a normal night for you?

"We go to a couple of new tracks this year, so we've got to go into it with the same attitude we had last year. Mostly last year the attitude we had going into every race is that it's a new track and hopefully we figure it out when we get there in warm ups so we can have a good start to the night. At least adapt after warm ups and get a good time trial spot. Thankfully there are some notes in our notebook that will help me. I'll at least have a car to start from and be able to adapt to the track as a driver."

Devil's Bowl holds a lot of history for the series and has a special connection to your family - your grandfather Bobby Allen is a previous winner.

"I've seen videos of my grandfather racing there. Some of the first starts the Outlaws had. That part is pretty cool. It's definitely a different track the way it's shaped. I enjoy going to different tracks throughout the country and I'm looking forward to Devil's Bowl."

*Jason Sides, No. 7s Wetherington Tractor Service, Sides Motorsports*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to compete at such an historic track?

"We actually started racing there with 360s back in '93, '94. To go back there and run with the Outlaws - I always used to watch it on TV. It's where the Outlaws started so there's a lot of history there. It's always fun to go back. Lanny and Beverly have always done a really good job with the track. They keep improving it so it's great to go back there."


----------



## Ckg2011

*Continued From The Article Above. ^​*
*Shane Stewart, No. 2 Eneos/GoPro/Kick-It, Larson Marks Racing*

You are from Oklahoma and have raced in other regional series that make regular appearances at Devil's Bowl. What has been your experience at the track over the years?

"A lot. It's one of the so called local tracks that I grew up racing being based in Tulsa. Back when I started that was one of the races that we could always make was the Devil's Bowl Outlaw races. Of course, they went there in the spring and the fall. ASCS went there a lot. I've raced Devil's Bowl many times. I'm definitely looking forward to getting back there. I was really excited to see that track get put back on the schedule last year. There's a lot of history there as everybody knows with the Outlaws. It has been one of the races that's been on my radar since last year, even though we didn't follow the series. I knew we were working to getting to that point this year. That is one of the races I want to do really well at. Hopefully that comes true."

*Brad Sweet, No. 49 Razor Back Professional Tools, Kasey Kahne Racing*

What does it mean to you as a driver to be able to go to a track like Devil's Bowl with a lot of history for the series?

"I grew up racing and watching the Outlaws go there. For whatever reason we didn't go there for a long time. Now that I'm part of the Outlaws it's nice we're going back to a place like that that has so much history. It's a great place. The fans come out which is nice. I just hope it's one of those events that keeps getting built up and we go there for a long time. It puts on great racing."

Tickets for the Texas Outlaw Nationals at Devil's Speedway on Friday, April 24 and Saturday, April 25 are still available by visiting http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets or by calling the ticket hotline at (877) 395-8606. Two day ticket packages are available for both nights.

A special autograph session with the Devil's Bowl Outlaw winners of the 1980s will be held on Saturday from 4 p.m. to 5 p.m. behind the main grandstand.

ABOUT THE TRACK 
DEVIL'S BOWL SPEEDWAY is a high-banked, half mile oval. The track record of 13.530 seconds was established by Mark Kinser on April 24, 1999.For more event information, visit http://woosprint.com/texas-outlaw-nationals-devil-s-bowl.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3158-at-a-glance-outlaws-return-to-devil-s-bowl


----------



## Ckg2011

*Price Miller Gets First All Star Win​*
Just a week ago Parker Price Miller, 16, would record his first ever 410 sprint win. The 16-year-old would make it two in a row and would claim his first ever University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions victory at the Wayne County Speedway Saturday, April 18th.

The UNOH All Stars have held two point races to open this season and both have been claimed by drivers recording their first ever series wins. Ryan Smith claimed his first All Star win earlier in the month at Attica Raceway Park and now Price Miller scores his first at Wayne County.

It wasn't easy for Price Miller who is a junior at Kokomo (Indiana) High School. He had to hold off a charging Rob Chaney who grew up racing at Wayne County Speedway, as the pair battled through lapped traffic.

"I can't believe we won. This is unbelievable. When we got the win last week at Fremont against that tough group I would have never imagined following it up with an All Star win," said Price Miller beside his PPM Titanium/Indy Race Parts/Triple X Racing backed #9P .

And to make it even more of a challenge, the team lost an engine the previous night competing at Attica Raceway Park.

"Things just fell right for us tonight. I started third in the dash and was just hoping for a top four and ended up in the lead on the first lap. On the start of the feature Palker (Andrew) slid me in one and two and I gathered it back up and got him back in three and four. The track was tricky and I decided to try and stay around the bottom. Then we got into lapped traffic and with two laps to go here comes Rob Chaney. I had to settle down and just hit my marks. I can't thank Rick Ferkel enough for all he's done and all he has taught me," added Price Miller.

For Chaney, a second place run continues a solid start to the 2015 season.

"We gained a lot of momentum at the end of last year. And rather than try to build new cars and go that direction we decided to keep the momentum we had and carry it to the start of this year and it's working," said Chaney of his Stan Cortad Racing/Jon Wright's Custom Chrome Plating backed machine.

"This kid (Price Miller) has a lot of talent. I got a run on him down the front stretch with a couple of laps to go and I could have tried to slide him but we probably would have both ended up crashing. I left him a little lane and hoped he would make a mistake and he took it and didn't bobble. I'm amazed at how he handled lapped traffic," added Chaney.

Andrew Palker, a two time Wayne County Speedway champion, would bring his Seneca Energy/King Inspections/Kistler Engines/Kistler Racing Products backed #57x home in third. Coupled with his second place run at the All Star event at Attica, the Lodi, Ohio driver leads the All Star points.

"My dad is fully retired and I have to pay all the bills on this deal now. Without my sponsors it would be impossible. We are building consistency and that will lead to wins," said Palker.

"That kid (Price Miller) is going to be something. He has pure talent. After I slid him at the green, he kept his head and drove back by. I kept waiting for him to make a mistake in traffic and he didn't. I realized I only had a second or third place car. I must be getting older and wiser. In my early years I probably would have tore up the car trying to get by him. I took what I could get and I'm leading the points," added Palker.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...-Gets-First-Win-at-Wayne-County-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Veal To Pilot Johnson's No. 41 With Outlaws​*
Jason Johnson Racing (JJR) has named Jamie Veal the driver of the No. 41 Maxim while driver Jason Johnson recovers from injuries sustained at Placerville Speedway on April 8.

"We are excited that Jamie Veal will be driving our car on the World of Outlaw tour while I recuperate from these injuries," said Johnson. "When I got hurt and was laying in that hospital bed out in California, I was scared. During that time, I reflected on my life and one of the things I will always remember and cherish is my time in Australia and the opportunity to drive for the Disbury Family and Alan Haynes' HM Racing.

"The memories, friends, and fans we met and got to know during our many trips to Australia are very special to me and my family and this is our opportunity to give back in a small way by partnering with one of their own young, ambitious and talented drivers to race on American soil," said Johnson.

Veal is a 26-year-old racer from Warrnambool, Australia. He has had a strong 2014/2015 season aboard the SWI Engineering Team No. V35, winning races and becoming the first driver in history to break the 10 second barrier at Sungold Stadium's Premier Speedway in Warrnambool with a recorded lap of 9.936 seconds.

Veal will buckle into the seat of the Priority Aviation Services No. 41 for the first time this weekend at Devil's Bowl Speedway for the Texas Outlaw Nationals.

Following the accident at Placerville, the JJR team of Philip Dietz, Cole Freeser and Jerry Meents, along with the team sponsorship partners, made the decision to move forward on the World of Outlaw tour.

"After thinking through everything and speaking with Jamie, we were confident he would represent our team and all of our sponsorship partners well both on and off the track," said Johnson. "He has very high standards and expectations and is a really good driver and person.

"It feels really good to be able to give someone like Jamie Veal an opportunity to race against the best night in and night out. I will always be thankful to everyone in my racing life who gave me a chance. Giving back feels really good," said Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/veal-to-pilot-johnsons-no-41-with-outlaws/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Must See Sprints Honoring Bigelow​*
Must See Racing announced Wednesday that its upcoming event at Berlin Raceway in Marne, Mich. on May 2 will be known as the inaugural Tom Bigelow Classic. The event will honor former USAC Midget and Sprint car champion and nine-time Indy 500 starter Tom Bigelow.

This will be the second Must See Racing sprint car event of the year.

'It's really nice," said Bigelow responding to the news of an event honoring him. "It's a real honor when you get recognized for things you've done in racing."

Bigelow acknowledges that Berlin Raceway was a track he enjoyed racing at and he enjoyed a bit of success there.

"I liked it," he said."I probably only ran there three times but I really enjoyed racing there. We did win a USAC Sprint Car race there in the '70s. I don't remember too much about that particular night except all the regulars where there. Tom Sneva, Johnny Parsons and all the regular guys were there. That's when a few of the guys had the rear-engine sprint cars."

One of his other visits to Berlin wasn't as memorable. "I remember running off the backstretch another time I was there," laughs Bigelow.

Bigelow is anxiously awaiting the May 2 event and plans to be on hand to greet friends and fans alike.

Bigelow was the 1978 USAC Sprint Car champion, 1984 USAC Midget champion, and 1982 Indy Speedrome USAC Regional Midget champion.

Bigelow held the all-time USAC Sprint Car win record with 52 for several years until Dave Darland surpassed him last August.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/must-see-sprints-honoring-bigelow/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Winners Enjoy Early Success​*
The five drivers who scored a victory during the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown in January have used the off-season event at Cocopah Speedway to springboard themselves into the 2015 season.

Event champion Danny Lasoski, Paul McMahan, Aaron Reutzel, Steve Kinser and Kyle Larson have since combined to earn seven feature wins during the rain-plagued first part of the year.

Reutzel has captured five triumphs since making his first career start and recording his first win with a 410ci engine during the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown. He currently leads the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour championship standings.

"It definitely gave us a lot of confidence going down there and running that good," he said. "Confidence is everything in racing. Everyone's stuff is so equal it comes down to confidence and a little luck.

"Being at such a phenomenal race track like (Cocopah Speedway) makes it pretty awesome. I'm definitely looking forward to going back."

While Reutzel wrapped up the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown by garnering a monumental win, veteran Paul McMahan opened the event by dominating the first race. He has since powered to one win and nine top fives in 17 races on the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series circuit.

NASCAR star Kyle Larson, who claimed night two of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown in thrilling fashion, has recorded a trio of top 10s in NASCAR Sprint Cup competition while Steve Kinser, who won the midweek Winter Heat race, has earned a World of Outlaws podium result and a top 10 during the inaugural National Sprint League race.

Lasoski, who used a last-lap pass to pick up the victory during the fourth Winter Heat race, has also produced great results following the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown. He won an NCRA race, has three top-five finishes in six World of Outlaws races, placed sixth during the National Sprint League opener and maneuvered to four runner-up results.

"The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown gave me the opportunity to stay sharp throughout the offseason," he said. "It definitely bridged the gap between the end of the 2014 season and 2015. I think the event was a huge success and will continue to grow each year."

The second edition of the 410ci sprint car event will be held at Cocopah Speedway on Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9, 2016, and will feature the same purse of approximately $250,000. The four weekend races pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start with the midweek race providing $5,000 to the winner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/winter-heat-winners-enjoy-early-success/


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Breaks Through At Roaring Knob​*
Don O'Neal found victory lane for the first time this season on Friday night at Roaring Knob Motorsports Complex.

The defending Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series champion won for the 41st time in his career.

Trailing O'Neal to the finish line was current LOLMDS point leader Jonathan Davenport; followed by Earl Pearson Jr., Kyle Hardy and Chris Ferguson.

"It was a good night for the Clint Bowyer Racing Team," O'Neal said. "To get that first win of the season is just great and hopefully this will get us going. The track was really good tonight. That one caution flag might have saved me from getting passed for the lead, but I just kept it glued on the bottom and brought it home."

Davenport, with his runner-up finish; maintains the point lead.

"Well I guess we get to keep the Midwest Sheet Metal Orange Spoiler for another night," he said. "Earl and I had a great race most of the night. That Chris Ferguson, man he did a great job. I have run with him countless times in the Southeast and he can wheel a car. He has just had a lot of bad luck this year."

Davenport was able to track down O'Neal at the end of the race, but just as O'Neal was about to enter heavy traffic, the race was over.

"I was able to catch Don, but passing him was going to be another story," Davenport added. "I am real happy for K&K Rumley and all of my sponsors. I have only been here and at Hagerstown once, so it is going to be a learning weekend for sure."

Pearson, in the Lucas Oil Products/Dunn-Benson Ford, entry ran as high as second in the race, and eventually settled for third.

"I thought we had a shot at O'Neal, but our tires went away at the end,"

Pearson said. "We could really gain some ground on restarts. Somebody kicked that mud and water out on the track in turn four and it started to get real slimy."

Chris Ferguson was the fast qualifier for the 32-car field.

*The finish:*
Don O'Neal, Jonathan Davenport, Earl Pearson Jr., Kyle Hardy, Chris Ferguson, Steve Francis, Dylan Yoder, Eddie Carrier Jr., Rick Eckert, Mason Zeigler, Dennis Erb Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Jimmy Owens, Devin Moran, Kenny Pettyjohn, Austin Hubbard, Chris Brown, Keith Jackson, Gregg Satterlee, Scott Bloomquist, Jared Landers, Mike Lupfer, Keith Barbara, Justin Kann, Tim Senic, Mike Benedum.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/oneal-breaks-through-at-roaring-knob/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Conquers Jacksonville Dirt​*
Bryan Clauson won Friday night's POWRi Midget Series feature at Jacksonville Speedway.

Clauson beat Christopher Bell to the checkered flag on the quarter-mile dirt track, with Andrew Felker, Tanner Thorson and Darren Hagen completing the top five.

Aaron Andruskevitch outran Nathan Benson to win the POWRi Speedway Motors micro sprint feature.

Caleb Wankel won the 305 sprint car feature.

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Christopher Bell, Andrew Felker, Tanner Thorson, Darren Hagen, Spencer Bayston, Tyler Thomas, Tyler Courtney, Justin Peck, Austin Brown, Andy Malpocker, Alex Bright, Joey Moughan, Payton Pierce, Jake Neuman, Gage Walker, Tucker Klassmeyer, Ryan Robinson, Kyle Schuett, Seth Motsinger, Colten Cottle, Daniel Adler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/clauson-conquers-jacksonville-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Repeats At Eagle Raceway​*
Rain drops began to fall as Dave Darland picked up career AMSOIL National Sprint Car victory No. 55 as he used traffic late in Friday's 30-lapper at Eagle Raceway to win the Rumble in the Bullring co-sanctioned by WAR sprint cars.

The 48-year old Lincoln, Ind., native made it back-to-back wins at the Nebraska oval, sweeping this year's event after posting the ProSource Fast Time and winning his heat.

Jon Stanbrough outdueled Chris Windom off the front row to lead the opening lap, as Windom fell into second with Darland getting a great start to take third early. After a lap-six stoppage for C.J. Leary who caught the turn-one guardrail, Windom pounced for the lead as Stanbrough got tight in the opening set of corners after the restart due to a low right-rear tire.

Stanbrough faded back through the top five as Windom and Darland raced away and into thick lapped traffic. Behind them, Chase Stockon had rallied to third and defending series champion Brady Bacon broke into the top five from ninth.

With 12 laps to go, Robert Ballou's right-rear tire went flat to cause the final yellow. Windom and Darland again distanced themselves from the pack in the closing laps, with Windom encountering traffic again with six laps remaining.

On lap 26, he tried to squeeze under a slower car down the backstretch but couldn't complete the pass, as Darland ran the top through turns three and four to take the lead.

Darland raced away to score his second win of the season, this one by 2.215 seconds in the Phillips Motorsports - Trench Shoring No. 71p DRC/Foxco.

"I love Eagle and am glad they have us and 'm happy to win close to the home of one of our sponsors, the Dursts," Darland said. "We're happy to get one in their backyard. It was really fast on the bottom, and we ran down there for the most part. We just had a couple openings to go after, and our car was great.

"Our start was really key, to get those couple spots right away. We were coming up fast on lapped cars, and you had to be careful to be in the right spot. That's how we got Chris there; he got held up and I could see it coming and jumped outside of him."

Windom narrowly held onto the second spot in his first night back aboard the Rick Pollock - Bates Commodities No.21x Maxim/Advanced.

"Lapped traffic played a huge part. You had to pick your moves just right and I messed up once. You can't mess up once with Dave behind you," Windom said. "Rick and I always seem to run well together, and I'm glad he gave me an opportunity to come out here with him. Hopefully we can get at least one win this weekend."

Hines came out on top of a slugfest with Stockon with just a few laps to go to fill the podium.

"We made some changes to our shock program after Florida and we've been fast since then," Hines said. "We're still learning on them, and the driver is getting back to shape to run up front. I was a bit too tight early - we needed more laps. The track was just so fast, it was tough to do much with those guys. You couldn't give up anything and make sure not to make mistakes."
Kevin Thomas Jr. and Bacon completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/darland-repeats-at-eagle-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Is Williams Grove All Star​*
Greg Hodnett scored for the Pennsylvania Posse against the All Star Circuit of Champions Sprints on Friday night at Williams Grove Speedway.

Hodnett turned back a strong contingent of All Stars in an event that found circuit regular Danny Holtgraver holding the pole position for the start of the 30-lap feature.

Only two laps were scored with Holtgraver in control when the races first caution flag unfurled.

On the restart Holtgraver held off the advances of Brent Marks to surge out to a comfortable lead with Danny Dietrich, Cory Haas and Hodnett in tow.

Hodnett started third in the field but fell backward on the start and nearly spun out in the second turn before settling himself.

Holtgraver entered the backmarkers on the 10th circuit followed closely by Marks, Dietrich, Hodnett and now Dale Blaney.

And for the next five circuits the front five cars raced within the same set of turns, darting through hectic traffic before all heck broke loose at the halfway point.

Holtgraver began fading and Marks capitalized to lead the 15th tour and by lap 16 Holtgraver was back to fifth with Hodnett pouncing on Dietrich for second amid a dizzying pace.

Dietrich wasn't done, instead livened-up by Hodnett's pass and he pushed his car higher around the oval to reclaim second as the pair dueled for the spot before Hodnett really took hold of the surface in the bottom groove to drive into control over Marks with 12 laps to go.

On the 18th lap, the front four cars stacked up top to bottom, nearly four wide in the first corner as each driver fought for control with Hodnett coming out on top in an exciting display of speed and jockeying.

But once Hodnett got into clean air he was able to check out on the field, leaving the pack to scrap for what was left of the race.

After starting 10th, Ryan Smith bolted into the top five with 10 laps to go and made inroads along with Lance Dewease before the checkered flag.

Hodnett was ready to see the checkers with a lap to go when a final yellow regrouped the field, forcing a green-white-checkered finish in which Hodnett took the victory by .683 seconds over Dietrich.

Dale Blaney rode home third for a podium finish by the All Stars, followed by Dewease and Smith.

Hodnett set overall fast time in qualifications with a lap of 16.152 seconds, which was the fastest lap turned at the oval since the imposition of a weight rule numerous years ago.

Les Hare wired the field for the win in the 358 limited late model main event to close the night.

*The finish:*
Greg Hodnett, Danny Dietrich, Dale Blaney, Lance Deweae, Ryan Smith, Brent Marks, Stevie Smith, Steve Buckwalter, Cory Haas, Brock Zearfoss, Sheldon Haudenschild, Brian Montieth, Cody Darrah, Dave Blaney, Doug Esh, Mark Smith, Chad Kemenah, Tim Shaffer, Pat Cannon, Parker Price Miller, Gerard McIntyre Jr., Nicole Bower, Lucas Wolfe, Danny Holtgraver, Austin Hogue, Aaron Ott, Danny Smith, Kyle Reinhardt

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/hodnett-is-williams-grove-all-star/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weaver Stays Hot At Smoky Mountain​*
The Southern All Star Dirt Racing Series ran its first race of the 2015 season Friday night at Smoky Mountain Speedway and if you are a Randy Weaver fan, it was your kind of night.

Weaver set fast time in Whiter Performance Qualifying and the proceeded to lead the entire 40-lap Rockin' with the Stars 40 presented by WIMZ 103.5.

Weaver took the lead at the start ahead of pole sitter Mike Marlar and then after battling some early caution period struggles to get the race started, Weaver had complete control of the race as he built up as much as a half straightaway lead over the second place battle.

The battle for second was one for the record books as Marlar, Dale McDowell, Skip Arp, Casey Robert and Chris Madden were battling for position lap after lap until lap 16 when Arp tagged the outside wall, ending his night.

Weaver then survived a couple more cautions late in the race and kept his winning streak alive at six out of six races that he has entered so far in 2015.

McDowell came out on top of the fierce battle for the second as he beat Marlar to the line. Casey Roberts came home fourth and Chris Madden rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Randy Weaver, Dale McDowell, Mike Marlar, Casey Roberts, Chris Madden, Tommy Kerr, Stacy Boles, Billy Ogle Jr., Riley Hickman, Skylar Marlar, Jason Welshan, Roger Best, Chris Wilson, Jeff Neubert, Jeff Wolfenbarger, Donald McIntosh, Todd Morrow, Skip Arp, Chad Ogle, Mark Dotson, Dillon Tidmore, Vic Hill, Steve Smith, Mark Douglas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/weaver-stays-hot-at-smoky-mountain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Decker Holds Up Fulton Modified Foes​*
Billy Decker hauled off with the winner's loot from the Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series Highbank Holdup 100 Saturday at Fulton Speedway to begin defense of his 2014 Series crown.

Decker, of Unadilla, N.Y., started 11th in a 30-car field in the Gypsum Express No. 91. He took the lead from 2014 Fulton champion Larry Wight for the first time on lap 50, yielded to Wight a lap later and then retook the point for keeps on lap 61 as the leaders began working through lapped traffic.

Wight, who was the Pole Position Raceway Fast Qualifier, remained in hot pursuit until mechanical failure sidelined him on lap 87, relegating him to 25th overall.

Decker's winning margin was six car-lengths over Matt Sheppard, who began on the pole and swapped the early lead with Stewart Friesen. Danny Johnson came from 27th and passed Jimmy Phelps for third with two laps remaining.

Despite three cautions over the final 25 laps and nine overall, there was no shortage of side-by-side racing from the front down through the field. Decker ruled the late restarts, using the high side of the track at one end and dropping to the bottom in the other.

"After the heat, Scott (crew chief Jeffries) and I went to the notes from last year and made some changes," said Decker, the three-time and defending series champion. "The car got really good. It made me look like a big shot.

First and foremost I'd like to thank the fans for coming out and playing with ustonight. It was a great show, I think, well I'm a little partial to it. This is just a great place to race."

Sheppard charged out to an early lead in his Heinke-Baldwin Racing machine and challenged Decker late for the win.

"It was a good run for us," said Sheppard, a three-time series champion from Waterloo, N.Y. "We were just a little off the pace, that's all there is to it. We didn't have the best car here tonight but we had a really good car. It was a really good finish and a good start to the series.

Johnson, together with sixth-place finishing Gary Tomkins, started in the back half of the field but found themselves with a shot a podium finish after racing hard for 100 laps around the 3/8-mile high-banked dirt oval.

*The finish:*
Billy Decker, Matt Sheppard, Danny Johnson, Jimmy Phelps, Tim Fuller, Gary Tomkins, Ryan Phelps, Carey Terrance, Tim McCreadie, Chris Hile, Justin Haers, Brett Hearn, Stewart Friesen, Matt Billings, Tyler Dippel, Pat Ward, Erick Rudolph, Vic Coffey, Chad Phelps, Chuck Bower, Tim Kerr, Rich Scagliotta, Keith Flach, Rob Bellinger, Larry Wight, Tom Sears Jr., Tim Sears Jr., Mike Bowman, Jim Witko Jr., Pete Britten

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/decker-holds-up-fulton-modified-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roberts Romps To Spring National Score​*
After being rained out, frozen out and even snowed out since March 13, the Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series by Schaeffer's Oil finally got back to racing action at Smoky Mountain Speedway and Casey Roberts would come out victorious in his second career series win.

Roberts collected $6,000 for the victory while driving the Cushman Paint & Body and M&S Concrete sponsored Longhorn Chassis. Roberts crossed the line ahead of Jimmy Owens, Dale McDowell, Mike Marlar and thirteenth starting Chris Madden.

Dash winner Casey Roberts and Tommy Kerr brought the field down to the green flag for the start of the 50-lapper with Kerr jumping to the lead down the back chute. Roberts would tuck into second spot and fast qualifier Mike Marlar held down the third spot. By the fourth lap, 13th starting Chris Madden would work his way up three spots to the tenth position and would close on the ninth spot.

On the seventh lap, Austin Smith would slowly make his way around the third and fourth corner and exit the speedway, ending his night. The next lap, Kerr's lead would shrink to two car lengths as lapped traffic would slow the Maryville, Tenn. driver and allow Roberts to close in. On lap 10, third place runner Mike Marlar would brush the wall in turn one but would regain his composure and hold the third position over McDowell.

On lap 11, Roberts would make his move on the low side coming off turn two and take the lead but officially lead starting on the 12th circuit. Five laps later, Roberts held an eight car length lead over the second place car.

On the lap 19 restart, McDowell would make the inside move on Kerr to take the second position. By the 25th lap, Roberts would again stretch that lead out to about 15 car lengths. Meanwhile, former Modified aces Mike Marlar and Jimmy Owens would battle for the fourth spot, swapping the position numerous times for about ten laps. Owens would complete the pass on the 30th circuit and set his sights for the third spot of McDowell.

By the 42nd lap and restart, Donald McIntosh, who started tenth and had worked his way into the third position at one time, lost two spots on the restart and allowed Owens to get up on the high side of the speedway and set his sights on McDowell for second spot. Owens and McDowell would battle and Owens would slip into the second spot with just six laps to go. Owens had a good run going but wouldn't be enough as Roberts would cross the line in almost a full second ahead of "The Newport Nightmare" for the win.

Five yellow flags slowed the field. On lap 19, Jason Welshan slowed on the backstretch. On the 42nd lap, Tommy Kerr would have a right rear flat tire and take it pit side. On the restart, Chris Wilson stopped his mount in turn three. On Lap 44, Stacy Boles would slam the turn two wall and on the restart, Mark Dotson would spin on the back chute.

*The finish:*
Casey Roberts, Jimmy Owens, Dale McDowell, Mike Marlar, Chris Madden, Donald McIntosh, Billy Ogle Jr., Roger Best, Jeff Wolfenbarger, Mark Dotson, Joey Coulter, Ryan King, Stacy Boles, Skylar Marlar, Tommy Kerr, Chris Wilson, Chad Ogle, David Payne, Skip Arp, David Crabtree, Mark Vineyard, Jason Welshan, Austin Smith

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/roberts-romps-to-southern-national-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rouse Holds Friesen At Bay​*
Brad Rouse passed fellow St. Catharines, Ontario rival James Friesen twice on the final lap to win the DIRTcar Northeast Sportsman Series 30-lap opener Saturday night at Fulton Speedway.

Rouse put his Rick's Delivery/St. Amant Auto No. 18R up at the top of the track and roared off the fourth turn to edge Friesen by a half car-length after Friesen had retaken the lead entering the third turn.

"It was checkers or wreckers," Rouse said. "I wasn't going to lift at that point. He's a good racer and he battled me, but I wasn't going to give in."

Rouse said he had difficulty as the leader on a restart following a lap-25 caution and was unable to hold Friesen at bay. "Once the tires warmed back up, I was able to get back up to him," he said.

Mathieu Desjardins of Sorel, Quebec, the 2014 Series champion, finished third after starting on the front row and being in contention throughout.

Dave Marcuccilli of Cayuga, N.Y., and Todd Root of Warners, N.Y., were next in line.

Desjardins swapped the lead with his front row partner Jack Meeks three times in the first four laps.

Friesen first took the lead by diving underneath Desjardins on lap 13.

He made his getaway in lapped traffic while Rouse took over second. Rouse gained the point with nine laps to go, but the yellow flag was thrown two laps later.

*The finish:*
Brad Rouse, James Michael Friesen, Mathieu Desjardins, Dave Marcuccilli, Todd Root, Alan Fink, Shane Pecore, Billy Clark Jr., Martin Pelletier, Dave Rogers, Mike Button, Jeremy Pitcher, Ron Davis III, Adam Hilton, Tony Finch II, Joey Ladouceur, Chris Thurston, Jessica Power, Ryan Stabler, Louie Jackson Jr., Jack Meeks, JJ Courcy, Corey Barker, Chris Cunningham, Mike Taylor, Nick Webb, Sid Harmer Jr., Mike Stacey, Eric Giguere

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/rouse-holds-friesen-at-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Takes Texas Outlaw Nationals​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6895&StatType=Race+Results

The Texas Outlaw Nationals at Devil's Bowl Speedway on Saturday night was a battle between two drivers and the lapped traffic that lay ahead. When the checkered flag fell on the $20,000-to-win, 30-lap feature, it was Donny Schatz who scored the coveted Ted Johnson Memorial trophy and his sixth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

Schatz led the field to the green flag. A red flag flew on the start catching up several cars including 294-time series winner Sammy Swindell. The field reset and returned to green.

Schatz led the first lap and maintained that position through the opening portion of the feature. The six-time champion caught lapped traffic on lap five and second place Shane Stewart began to catch. On lap seven, Stewart got his opportunity to take the lead.

"I knew he was a little better off the bottom of two than I was up top but I had to give it a shot," Stewart said.

Stewart slid Schatz as the two drivers came off of turn two onto the back straight using the Kyle Hirst as a pick.

"You get to a lapped car, you try to do something to get around them," Schatz said. "Shane capitalized on it. Sometimes the best place to be is running second when you hit those spots. He got by us."

For the next eight laps, Stewart worked to build up a lead over Schatz. But as he worked his way through traffic, Schatz caught back up to the Larson Marks Racing driver. On lap 16, it was Schatz back in prime position to take back the lead. In a move reminiscent of Stewart's pass for the lead several laps earlier, Schatz, on the bottom, slid Stewart as the drivers came off of turn two onto the back straight.

"You just can't make any mistakes with him running behind you," Stewart said of Schatz. "He lost the lead doing that and of course I did too."

Farther back in the field, Logan Schuchart, who started third, held off challenges from Jason Sides for the position. Sides eventually found his way around Schuchart's Shark Racing car on lap 19. The move was short lived though as Kraig Kinser battled his Mesilla Valley Transportation No. 11K car forward after falling back to fifth in the opening laps. Kinser got around Schuchart on lap 24 and then around Sides with four laps to go to take over the third position.

As the race wound down, Stewart tried to close the gap on Schatz's No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car for the lead.

"Anytime (Schatz is) out front he sets a pretty torrid pace," Stewart said. "I was trying to stay with him just in case he got caught up in lapped traffic."

Ultimately it was Schatz who donned the Outlaws cowboy hat and hoisted the Ted Johnson Memorial trophy in victory lane. He is just the second driver to have his name engraved on the award.

"It's fun racing with Shane. He's a class act. He races hard and he races clean and it's fun to come out on the better end of him," Schatz said. "Never been so proud to wear a hat in my life."

Schatz said getting through traffic and anticipating the challenges from behind were the key for the night.

"Well you've got to expect it - you don't know if he's there or not," Schatz said. "You've got to go as hard as you can and try not to make mistakes. And if you've got to move around, you move around. That we did. Getting through traffic - that's what wins and loses these races. That's what has lost me a lot of races and that's what's won me a lot too."

It was the sixth win of the season for Schatz and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team. He currently leads the championship points standings by 26 over second place Stewart.

Stewart said he was disappointed with his finish but pleased with the way the 2015 season has gone so far for his team.

"I really, really wanted to win this race," Stewart said. "I've got a lot of friends and family here. It was a race that I had on my radar that I really wanted to win. This Eneos/GoPro car has been really good all season and (crew members Scotty Martin and Andrew Seamans) once again gave me a good car. It's always fun to be able to race for the lead, to be able to race up front like we've been able to do all year. Definitely a dream come true for me."

Kinser, who finished third and in the process scored his first podium finish of the season, said the finish was one his team needed.

"We struggled a little bit the last month and a half," Kinser said. "Just to get up here on the front stretch with these two guys is an accomplishment right now for us. Hopefully this will give us some momentum going into the rest of the year."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action next Friday night, May 1 at Salina (Okla.) Highbanks Speedway. That is the first of a three night stretch that also takes the Outlaws to Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo. for the Spring Classic on Saturday, May 2 and Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind. on Sunday, May 3. Great tickets remain for all three events. Visit http://www.WoOSprint.com for more information.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Donny-Schatz-Wins-Texas-Outlaw-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cody Darrah Tops Port Royal Biggie​*
Cody Darrah made a triumphant return to Port Royal Speedway on Saturday night to claim nearly $20,000 in the 12th running of the prestigious All Star Circuit of Champions Sprints Bob Weikert Memorial.

In an emotional victory lane ceremony, the former Kasey Kahne Racing driver credited Tony Stewart for the initiative he is putting into the All Stars as the club's new owner while he also noting his appreciation of winning in front of a Pennsylvania crowd again, with his family all around him after spending several seasons touring across the nation.

The victory was the second of Darrah's career at the track and it came after several tense moments during the 40-lap Weikert A Main.

In taking the checkers, Darrah became just the second All Star touring driver to claim a win at the historic oval over the Pennsylvania Posse drivers in a history that dates back to 1981.

The initial start of the feature event was called back when Danny Dietrich got sideways in the first corner as the green flag unfurled, making contact with pre-race favorite Greg Hodnett.

Dietrich, aboard a replica Weikert's Livestock No. 29 sprinter, and defending event winner Hodnett were done for the nigh.

When action resumed, second starter Darrah and polesitter Brent Marks displayed awesome high-speed acrobatics as they repeatedly pulled slide jobs on one another to gain control over the first two laps.

Marks would lead the first lap at the line with Darrah going out front at the line with two circuits completed after a daring and dangerous run at Marks as the pair shot through the fourth turn that saw the two drive toward the outside wall as they raced inches apart, both refusing to surrender the position.

Marks went back at Darrah in the first corner after crossing the line and swooped low to try a pass only to have Sheldon Haudenschild instead capitalize and motor by into second.

The front runners entered the back markers on the seventh loop and that's when Marks reclaimed second with a big turn two slide job on Haudenschild.

From there Marks began trying to keep pace with Darrah as the leader continued to pile up lap money at the clip of $100 per lap.

During a caution for a stopped Steve Buckwalter on the 16th lap the race went red for a fuel stop and when action returned Marks took a shot at Darrah deep in the first turn.

But Darrah ran his momentum through the turns to pull back around Marks as the duo raced onto the backstretch before again entering traffic with 18 laps to go.

Darrah worked heavy and hectic lapped traffic during the last half of the race, pulling slide jobs on some and slingshots on others to work around the backmarkers and disaster nearly struck with four laps to go when he made heavy contact with Caleb Helms as the pair raced onto the frontstretch.

The contact send Helms hard into the outside wall although he escaped injury.

And then Darrah jetted away to the finish for the win that included the posted $15,000 winner's share plus another $3,900 in lap money. And when added in, an additional $100 for winning his heat race earlier in the night made his total event take an even $19,000.

Marks was happy with his second place run and said his race with Darrah early when the pair swapped the lead repeatedly was quite enjoyable.

After starting 12th, Dave Blaney blasted through the pack to pass his brother Dale for third on the 15th lap, where he would finish the night on the podium.

Dale Blaney ended up fourth with Ryan Smith finishing fifth.

Dave Blaney pocketed the $350 Raymond Jacobs Fast Time Award after turning in a lap of 15.909 seconds in time trials over the 44-car field.

Tim Fedder of Newport won the first econo late model feature of his career in a crash-plagued event.

*The finish:*
Cody Darrah, Brent Marks, Dave Blaney, Dale Blaney, Ryan Smith, Sheldon Haudenschild, Aaron Ott, Lucas Wolfe, Brock Zearfoss, Lance Dewese, Danny Holtgraver, Dave Ely, Mike Wagner, Steve Buckwalter, Paige Polyak, Chad Kemenah, Ryan Taylor, Doug Esh, Blane Heimbach, Rick Lafferty, Dylan Cisney, Davey Sammons, Andrew Palker, Parker Price Miller, Caleb Helms, Tim Shaffer, Greg Hodnett, Danny Dietrich

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/cody-darrah-tops-port-royal-biggie/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Ballou In Lakeside Sprint​*
*Full Race Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-sprints-lakeside-speedway/

It was "take no prisoners" for Robert Ballou on Sunday night at Lakeside Speedway as the Rocklin, Calif., driver decimated the field to win the 30-lap Weld Racing Spring Classic.

After a caution flag with 12 laps to go, Ballou tore away from the field to an eventual 7.519-second victory in the Blakesley Auto - MPHG Promotions No. 12 Maxim/Ott on the first visit to the track by the AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship since 2001.

"Our car was just a tick too tight on the cushion, and I had to search and go up a little higher to get it comfortable," Ballou said. "It was a little smoother up there and I had just enough room to work past guys. It was crazy going through traffic, but I just kept digging. This place has always been good to us, and it's nice to come back and win here."

Tracy Hines led from the pole as the fastest part of the race track was way up high on the cushion. Chase Stockon ran in second as Ballou took third right away. Those three pulled away, and just as they hit traffic, Ballou moved in on Stockon. On lap seven, he tried going above Stockon, but couldn't quite make it stick. A lap later, Ballou rolled into turn-one four wheels in the cushion to flash past Stockon for second.

With a big run down the backstretch, Ballou used the same maneuver through turns three and four to circle Hines for the top spot. After that, Ballou checked out, tearing through lapped traffic while building a lead well over a half lap.

Stockon used traffic to slide past Hines, as well, and Brady Bacon came calling for the third spot from Hines on lap 19. After completing a slide past Hines, the two made contact and sent Hines spinning, causing the only caution of the night with 12 laps to go.

Ballou was not to be denied, again racing away from the field and lapping more cars as he collected his 12th career series victory to tie himself with Eric Gordon for 39th on the all-time list.

Behind him, it was a free-for-all for the second spot as Stockon and Bacon went after each other. Stockon held Bacon back at every turn, taking the second spot in the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply No. 32 DRC/Fisher.

"The race track tonight is just Robert Ballou's forte," Stockon said. "We knew coming in that he was probably the guy to beat, but we didn't know he'd be that fast. It was frustrating to see him pull away like that, but it was a strong second for us at the same time. It's a challenge to race with some new guys out here and try to work around them while having a battle of our own, but luckily Brady and I respect each other and race well with each other to settle the second spot."

Bacon rounded out the podium in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"We thought we had something at the beginning, but then Robert got up there and just left us all," Bacon said. "There was a big difference in speed between cars as we're lapping them, and it was tough to gauge how things would go with some of them, especially with the track being pretty treacherous up top. I tried to go up where Robert was, but we just weren't able to do it. Pretty happy with our night and ready to go back east to the next one."

Dave Darland came home in the fourth spot after setting ProSource Fast Time, while Kevin Thomas Jr. finished fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-ballou-in-lakeside-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spencer-Gardner Rivalry Continues In Perris​*
Who needs to spend big bucks watching two boxers who are well past their prime duke it out on pay per view when you can watch two of the top sprint car drivers in the nation, both in the prime of their illustrious careers, battle it out in person for a fraction of the price?

Fans can see five-time USAC/CRA AMSOIL Sprint Car Series champion Mike Spencer and three-time champion Damion Gardner live and in person this Saturday night, May 2, when the series visits Perris Auto Speedway.

After the last race at the famous Riverside County half-mile clay oval two weeks ago, they may see the combatants in involved in more than just a racing.

At the April 18 race at Perris, Gardner and Spence staged a spirited duel in the main event that saw contact between the two as they battled for what turned out to be second place behind eventual winner Richard Vander Weerd.

After the race when they stopped on the front straightaway for post-race interviews, Spencer quickly exited his car and approached Gardner who was still seated in his silver No. 4.

A heated debate began between the two and it continued long after their interviews ended as they were leaving the track.

The debate between the two has had internet social media boiling as fans get ready for the next round this Saturday.

"A little controversy between the drivers is always good for a series and it is even better when it is between the top two stars in the series," said Promoter Don Kazarian. "And, let's face it, our series needs it. The fans have been buzzing about it ever since it happened and they are anxious to see what happens this Saturday night."

To add more drama to the situation, Spencer drives for and has won his five series championships for car owner Ron Chaffin.

Gardner drove for Chaffin when he won his first USAC/CRA Series title in 2005.

Spencer came into the last race with a four-point leader over Gardner in the championship standings, but Gardner has reversed that and now leads Spencer by five digits heading into Saturdays shootout at Perris.

While much of the attention since the last race has swirled around the Spencer/Gardner rivalry, the driver to beat currently is Vander Weerd.

One day after celebrating his 24th birthday, Vander Weerd won his second feature of the season when he walked away from both Gardner and Spencer in the 30-lapper on April 18.

To date, he has won both of the USAC/CRA main events at Perris in 2015. He was also leading the main event on March 20 in Tucson, Ariz., when he flipped with one-lap to go in the feature. Gardner and Brady Bacon have won the other two main events staged thus far this year.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../spencer-gardner-rivalry-continues-in-perris/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IRA Kingpin Balog Owns Beaver Dam​*
It took 24 hours longer than anticipated, but the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series showcased their first event of the season in Wisconsin as Beaver Dam Raceway played host to the Jim Wipperfurth memorial race.

A highly competitive field of 900 horsepower, 410 sprints graced the pit area for the show, which was to have been completed on Saturday night. Instead it was held Sunday evening under more favorable weather conditions. Last week the series opened it's season in Illinois at the LaSalle Speedway.

When the checkered flag fell it was a familiar face in victory lane with seven-time, and defending champion Bill Balog sitting in victory lane after fending off a late race challenge by 2014 Knoxville Raceway champion Ian Madsen. Still the win for Balog was showcasing something completely new, as his ride wasn't the familiar No. 17b machine that has carried him to those seven titles.

Rather it was a No. 2, gracing the tail tank and wing of his black car.

The ride was owned by Hans Lein of Lein Acres, who had placed Balog in the seat of his midget cars the past couple years at Angell Park Speedway. Balog's win at Beaver Dam was the first for Lein as a car owner in sprint car racing.

"Oh man it's been a long time, this feels good though," said Balog when asked how long it's been since he's won a race without a No. 17b gracing the wing. "I have to thank Hans (car owner), for putting this car together, it feels awesome. I was a little nervous as were not at 100 percent yet, but we came out of the box fast in the No. 2 car."

A late race caution which occurred when Mike Reinke spun while closing the gap on Balog in the waning laps of the 30 lap event gave Madsen his opportunity to steal the victory from Balog, but it was Balog's strong restart which kept the Sydney, Australia, resident at bay with Balog holding to a eight car length win.

Local favorite Scotty Neitzel worked by Bill Rose on the final circuit to steal the final podium spot taking the third position.

The 30 lap main event got underway after a second try, the first attempt at a green flag was negated when Jason Johnson had the steering break in his ride on the backstretch. He successfully guided his wounded machine to a stop, and was avoided by the field.

The race then began in earnest with Rose, and last years event winner Phillip Mock gracing the front row. Rose who finished second to Mock in a thrilling finish in last season's opening event at Beaver Dam, got the upper hand when the green flag fell while Mock settled into the second position ahead of Balog, Reinke, and Neitzel.

Mock, hugging the low line managed to move alongside Rose on a couple occasions before Balog used the highside on lap three to claim the second spot. On the next circuit Reinke dropped Mock from the third position.

Balog continued is charge to the front replacing Rose at the head of the field prior to the yellow flag appearing for Rick Kelsey who spun his ride in turn one.
Back underway Balog set the pace but Rose seemed to find a line providing his No. 6 machine with additional speed, and he soon began to run down Balog.

Heading off turn two on the seventh circuit Balog bobbled a bit and that was all Rose needed to reclaim the top spot.

The third caution of the contest flew on lap 11 as Brooke Tatnell spun coming off the second turn. The Australian native was able to head to the work area and return to action from the tail of the field when the race resumed.

Rose went back to setting the pace with Balog continuing to apply the pressure. Reinke held fast to the third spot followed by Madsen and Neitzel in the top five.

Balog experimented with several different lines before finding a groove that allowed him to reel in Rose, and on lap 19 he was able to reclaim the top spot.

On the next circuit a multi-car tangle between rookie of the year contender Kyle Marten, Jeremy Schultz, and Kris Spitz would draw a red flag, with Spitz coming to rest upside down in turn two. Spitz would crawl uninjured from his car. All three drivers were done for the evening as the final ten laps of the contest got underway.

One the restart Balog held the point with Reinke powering past Rose for second, and Madsen following suit to claim third.

Reinke then began to apply the pressure to Balog pulling within a couple car lengths as the lead pair tried to separate themselves from Madsen.

Reinke's bid to unseat Balog from the lead came undone on lap 23 when he looped his ride, resulting in a caution. This sent Reinke to the tail of the field and put Madsen in the second spot for the final seven-lap sprint to the finish.

With the green flag again waving Balog held fast to the top spot, aided by a tremendous restart. Rose also got a solid restart briefly working his way back to the second spot while Balog motored away.

Rose attempting to match his second place finish from the season opening event one week ago seemed to be in position to do so until his car suddenly began to lose grip to the racing surface as the white flag flew. Both Madsen and Neitzel were able to work past Rose but it was too late for either driver to make a bid for Balog's lead.

Balog sailed past the checker flag with Madsen, Neitzel, Rose and Steve Meyer in tow.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/ira-kingpin-balog-owns-beaver-dam/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Targets Short Track Super Series​*
Danny Johnson has built the reputation as a true "money racer" in the Northeast dirt modified community.

Johnson, of Rochester, N.Y., as a result, has taken a liking to the Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled By Hi-Tek and its lucrative pay structures and massive point fund. After falling just shy of the inaugural STSS championship to Andy Bachetti last year, Johnson is eyeing the top prize in 2015.

'The Doctor' and car owner Chris Gennarelli have committed to a run for the $15,000 STSS Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region title. The team's next stop on the series is Minersville, Pa.'s Big Diamond Speedway on Tuesday, May 5 (rain date: May 6) with the 50-lap 'Anthracite Assault' special offering $5,000-plus to win, $1,000 for 10th and $400 just to take the green flag.

The unique Big Diamond event offers both STSS North Region and Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc. South Region presented by Scotty's Speed & Diesel points.

At the April 11 STSS opener, held in southeastern New York at Orange County Fair Speedway, Johnson guided the Gennarelli-owned No. 27J small-block to a podium finish in third. It was a solid kickoff to his bid for the STSS North Region 15k title, posted from a massive $38,000-plus point fund for the eight-race schedule.

"We're going after the $15,000 (champion's share)," emphasized Gennarelli by phone. "We're planning on running every North race. All the shows pay well and Danny has that 15 grand on his mind."

Gennarelli, a northeastern Pennsylvania businessman who has helped to rejuvenate Johnson's career with fresh equipment, said his team is geared up for the series with three distinct engine combinations. They have been experimenting with the powerplants in early '15 events.

Pennsylvania's Coal Region will be the meeting point between North and South on May 5.

Heading into Big Diamond, Stewart Friesen of Sprakers, N.Y., leads the STSS North Region chase, having won the opener at Orange County on April 11 over Jerry Higbie Jr., Johnson, Tommy Meier and Brett Hearn.

The South Region began at Bridgeport (N.J.) Speedway on April 19 with Hellertown, Pa.'s Rick Laubach scoring the inaugural 'South Jersey Shootout' victory. David Van Horn Jr., Craig Von Dohren, Ryan Watt and Jack Swain chased the 'Quaker Shaker' across the line.

Unique to the 'Anthracite Assault' at Big Diamond: the Modifieds will utilize sail panels for the only time this season. Sail panels are a staple of the STSS North Region and will be utilized during South Region events at Big Diamond and N.J.'s New Egypt Speedway June 11.

The 2015 'Anthracite Assault' running will be the second edition of this race. The first took place nearly four years ago, on July 26, 2011, and was won by Friesen, narrowly holding off Duane Howard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/johnson-targets-short-track-super-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brady Short Handles The Action Track​*
Brady Short won the Spring Fling for KISS and MSCS Sprint Cars at the Terre Haute Action Track Sunday night. The event was the opening race for the King of Indiana Sprint Series and the Action Track.

It was the fourth race on this year's schedule for the Hoosier Tire Midwest Sprint Car Series.

Short led the last 19 laps of the 25 lap feature to take the $2,500 top prize. The win moves Short up to second on the MSCS drivers all-time wins list.

Jerry ***** Jr. continued running in second place but did not have the speed needed to overtake Short. Restarts gave him repeated chances. Short kept the lead and proved to be the master of the long straightaway.

Carson Short made significant gains and took a restart three-wide with just six laps remaining.

Kyle Robbins rode the cushion to perfection to finish fourth behind Carson Short. Mitch Wissmiller powered his way up to fifth.

Chris Babcock led the second five with a strong run culminating in a sixth-place finish. Max McGhee was seventh. Dickie Gaines, Aric Gentry, and Ethan Barrow rounded out the top 10.

Mattox, Short, and ***** won the three heat races. Only 11 of the 23 starters managed to finish the race.

The next Midwest Sprint Car Series event will be held at Montpelier Motor Speedway on May 2.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/brady-short-handles-the-action-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO, USAC Sprints To Take On Eldora​*
Eldora Speedway conducted the first 500-lap sprint car race in 1965, the first $1 million dollar purse for a sprint car race in 2003 and on May 8-9, will host the historic "Mother of All Sprint Car Weekends."

The winged sprint cars from the World of Outlaws (WoO) and the non-winged sprint cars from the United States Auto Club (USAC) will race at Eldora next week on Friday and Saturday night. It is the first time the two prolific sanctioning bodies will showcase their national winged and non-winged sprint car tours on the same track on the same nights.

Just four drivers, Jac Haudenschild, Steve Kinser, Danny Smith and Brad Sweet have won in both divisions over the years at Eldora.

Donny Schatz, the six-time WoO champion, has already won six times already in 2015, but hasn't won at Eldora since July 18, 2009. Since 2010, the hot driver has been Joey Saldana, who has won six times in that period.

Saldana has 12 total wins at Eldora, but is still chasing the King, as the legendary Kinser has 35 total victories at the high-banked half-mile. Recently retired Sammy Swindell has the second most with 21 trips to victory lane at Eldora.

The USAC sanctioning body has been competing at Eldora since 1962 and Dave Darland is looking for his 100th USAC win and his 56th in sprint cars. Darland has won twice this season and has five wins at Eldora including in April 2014.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/woo-usac-sprints-to-take-on-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Southwest Sprints Return To Canyon​*
This Saturday, the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series will invade Peoria's Canyon Speedway Park.

The Canyon Clash will also showcase the 9th World Vapor IMCA Modifieds, Mini Sprints, and the AZ Differential Pure Stocks.

Five-time Arizona Sprint Car champion Jeremy Sherman won the inaugural Canyon Clash in 2011 and returned to victory circle the following year. On his way to the SouthWest crown in 2013, R.J. Johnson added the April classic to his resume.

Last season, "Chargin" Charles Davis Jr. outdueled the defending champion to earn the Canyon Clash victory. Heading into Saturday's race, R.J. leads all drivers with three consecutive feature wins and Ryan Bernal has two triumphs. Brady Bacon and Stevie Sussex have scored one victory during the campaign.

Looking to tie his series record of four straight wins for the second time, R.J. Johnson of Phoenix leads the USAC SouthWest point chase. Piloting Bill Michaels' No. 77M Kodiak Products / Beal's Auto Body Sherman, Johnson has opened a 37-point advantage with three heat race victories, six top-10 finishes, and 50 feature laps led to his credit.

Buckeye's "Chargin" Charles Davis Jr. has climbed to second in the chase for the championship. Driving the Massey Motorsports' No. 50 RSS Industries / Rod End Supply RSS, Davis raced from 11th to claim fifth in the April 18th "Spring Fling" at Queen Creek. To date, the five-time Arizona champion has two high-point driver awards, three heat race victories, and six top-10 finishes on the year.

Matt Rossi of South Central has slid into third in the point standings. Racing the family owned #02 Apache Scapes / IWR Spike, Rossi charged from seventh to score third at Arizona Speedway. At press time, the defending Western World Champion has one hard charger award and three top-10 finishes on the season. Tied with "The Magic Man" Mike Martin, Mike Spencer, and Stevie Sussex for ninth on the series win list, Rossi will be looking for his third feature victory.

Tempe's Stevie Sussex is fourth in the championship standings. Piloting Mike Burkhart's #21AZ Stratis Construction / KSE Custom Drywall RSS, Sussex placed 18th in the Queen Creek feature after leading the first eleven laps. To date, the 2-time Hank Arnold Memorial champion has one feature win, two hard charger awards, five top-10 finishes, and 39 feature laps led. This Saturday, Stevie will have his sights on making the "Canyon Clash" his third career series triumph.

After finishing second to R.J. Johnson at Arizona Speedway, "The Magic Man" Mike Martin of Yuma has risen to fifth in SouthWest points. Driving his No. 16 Sherwin-Williams / Ultimate Offroad Maxim, Martin has one high point driver award, three heat race victories, six top-10 finishes, and 4 feature laps led on the season. At Canyon, the former Hall of Fame Classic winner will be looking to win his fourth career series main event.

Among the other drivers expected to be in action are Shon Deskins, Josh Pelkey, Mike Colegrove, Brian Hosford, "The Radio Flyer" Bruce St. James, Andy Reinbold, Nick Aiuto, Dennis Gile, Josh Shipley, "The Bull" Tye Mihocko, Michael Curtis, Koty McGullam and Mike Bonneau.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-southwest-sprints-return-to-canyon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart, Pittman Lead Oklahoma Charge​*
Since the very first days of the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, drivers from Oklahoma have been representing their home state quite well.

Start with Shane Carson, a Hall of Famer and one of the original Outlaws, from Oklahoma City. Fast-forward to Daryn Pittman, who claimed the 2013 series title and was the first, and to date only, Oklahoman to do so.

In between, add in six Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Award winners, including current driver Shane Stewart, as well as Andy Hillenburg, Aaron Berryhill, Danny Wood, Greg Wooley and Stevie Smith, who while born in Pennsylvania, has called Oklahoma home for several years. Six of the eight aforementioned drivers have accounted for a total of 165 World of Outlaws A-Feature wins, dating back to 1978, when Carson won the Eldora Nationals in Ohio, in what was at the time the first $10,000-to-win Outlaws event.

Continuing to add to the record books in 2015 are Pittman and Stewart, who have each won already twice this season. The pair will get to race close to home this week as the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series makes its only Oklahoma stop of the season at Salina Highbanks Speedway on Friday, May 1, which is just a stone's throw from Bixby, where Stewart hails from, and Owasso, where Pittman was born and raised.

Stewart heads to Salina with a pair of wins this season, with those coming in Las Vegas and Hanford, California. The 2005 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Award winner led nine laps in his most recent series start last weekend in Texas, eventually finishing second to Donny Schatz. Stewart has made one start with the World of Outlaws at Salina, with that coming in the series inaugural event at the high-banked oval in 2011.

"Salina is a fast track," said Stewart. "That is the best way to put it. It is high-banked and the speed we carry is pretty serious there. It's a fun race track and usually the racing there is pretty good. The drivers that we race with, they put on a good show day in and day out, no matter what track we are at and I believe it will be the same this weekend. Salina is the closest track to Tulsa that we race, so I am looking forward to getting there to race in front of my family and friends."

Stewart is second in points, just 26 markers behind Schatz with 18 races completed thus far in 2015. The veteran driver has 10 top-five and 14 top-10 finishes this season, both are second-most in the series, with only Schatz having more.

With a few days between last weekend's race at in Texas, and Friday's event, Stewart has a busy schedule planned - though he is hoping to slip off and hit the links at some point during the week.

"It's always great getting to race close to home," noted Stewart. "I always try to spend as much time with my family as I can when I am racing close to home. It's tough, though, because the time goes by so fast. I always try to sneak in a round of golf during the week with my Dad when I close to the area as well."

Pittman, who is still recovering from a broken collarbone and cracked ribs, suffered in an accident in California earlier this month, has raced in all three of the previous World of Outlaws events at Salina. He finished seventh in the series debut at the track in 2011, was third in 2013 and fourth last year.

"We don't get to race too close to home anymore, so we always enjoy and try to make the most of when we do," said Pittman. "Last weekend in Texas was kind of a home race for me and obviously this week at Salina is near where I grew up. I've been close a couple of times at Salina and winning one there is definitely one I want to check off my list one of these times."

Pittman has won twice this season, including on opening night in February in Florida, and despite missing two races, while injured, is eighth in points. He has 11 top-10 finishes this season, with six of those being top-five performances.
"The team has done a great job, especially helping me get comfortable in the car after the injury," Pittman added.

"We definitely want to put in a good showing this weekend in front of all the family and friends that will be at Salina. Having a few days this week to continue to heal will help and every time I get back in the car, I feel better and better."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/stewart-pittman-lead-oklahoma-charge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hines Prepares For Winged Sprint Race​*
Versatility has always played a role for Tracy Hines throughout his racing career. Traditionally, he has competed in all three USAC National series, which takes a certain skill and versatility in itself. This season he'll add yet another element to his repertoire as he will take part in a number of winged 410-sprint car races.

He'll make his first winged start this weekend at Fremont Speedway in Ohio in a F.A.S.T. Series event, following the season opening race for the Traxxas USAC Silver Crown Series on Friday night.

The 100-lap Hemelgarn Racing/Super Fitness Rollie Beale Classic for the Traxxas USAC Silver Crown Series hits the track at Toledo Speedway in Ohio on Friday, May 1. Baumann Auto Group night at Fremont Speedway is set for Saturday, May 2.

Hines finished second in points with the Traxxas USAC Silver Crown Series last season. He finished sixth or better in nine of the 10 series races in 2014, with eight top-four finishes, including a trio of runner-up performances. Hines was fastest in qualifying at three Silver Crown races in 2014. He opens the 2015 Silver Crown campaign with nine-career series wins.

"We have been anxiously waiting for the Silver Crown season to start," said Hines. "It's a new deal this year and we are hoping to get off to a strong start. We had a solid year last year in the Silver Crown car and came up a little short. We really need to turn the thirds and fourths into wins in order for the points to take care of themselves at the end of the year."

In his most recent pair of starts at Toledo Speedway in 2012, Hines finished fifth with the Traxxas USAC Silver Crown Series and was 11th with the Honda USAC National Midget Series in a doubleheader event. He also has raced with the Amsoil USAC National Sprint Car Series at the half-mile, picking up a top-five finish in 2010.

"I've run every kind of car USAC races over the years at Toledo," he noted. "It's a fast place and 100 laps will go by pretty quick as long as we stay green. It sounds like things are continuing to build for the Silver Crown Series and it should be a good group of cars following the tour this year."

Hines most recently raced at Fremont Speedway in 2013 with the BOSS non-wing series. He started fifth in that event, after winning a heat race. Mechanical problems caused him to have to pull off the track early in the feature.

"The winged car is definitely going to be something different," said Hines. "We know we are probably not going to go out and set the world on fire right away, so we have some realistic expectations. Getting laps and the feel of the car is the most important thing and learning how to race around other cars with the way the air comes off the wings and front end. We are looking to have some fun with the winged racing and not put too much pressure on ourselves."

Last weekend, the 2002 Amsoil USAC National Sprint Car Series champion, finished third with the series at Eagle Raceway in Nebraska and was eighth at Lakeside Speedway in Kansas. He started on the pole at Lakeside and led the first seven laps. He was spun with 12 laps to go and restarted 10th, gaining a couple of positions over the final 18 circuits.

Hines currently is second in points with the Honda USAC National Midget Series and is seventh in the Amsoil USAC National Sprint Car Series standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/hines-prepares-for-winged-sprint-race/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Late Models Visit Macon​*
After a rainout this past weekend in Hagerstown, Md., the cars and stars of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series are revved up and ready to go for a tripleheader of races this weekend, starting at Macon (Ill.) Speedway on Thursday night.

The Macon race will be 100 laps for $12,000 to win.

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, the nation's premier Late Model sanctioning organization, has 50 events scheduled in 19 different states in 2015. The best of the best compete on a race-to-race basis with the series, which made its first ever Macon Speedway appearance in 2014. Bobby Pierce took last year's victory, as 31 top notch competitors converged on the bullring. Pierce also set fast time with a blistering lap of 10.768. This year's field looks to be even bigger and better.

The current championship standings have Jonathan Davenport leading the way by 20 over Earl Pearson, Jr. Don O'Neal, Jimmy Owens, and Eddie Carrier, Jr. round out the top five. Currently finishing up the top 10 are Steve Francis, Devin Moran, Brandon Sheppard, Jared Landers, Dennis Erb, Jr. and Scott Bloomquist.

After the Thursday show at Macon, the tour heads to Tri-City Speedway on Friday night and Paducah Speedway on Saturday.

Joining the Late Models Thursday night will be the Billingsley Towing UMP Modifieds, racing for $1,000 to win and the season debut for the B-Mods. The Late Models will be utilizing a Hoosier Tire rule of 1320's and LM20's on the left rear/fronts, while the right rear can be 02, LM 20, 06, or LM40.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/lucas-oil-late-models-visit-macon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoosier Named Official Tire Of Silver Crown​*
Cost containment, a primary factor in motorsports success during these challenging times for our sport, serves as the backdrop for Hoosier Tires' commitment to the USAC Silver Crown Championship Series and its participants.

Beginning in 2015, Hoosier will serve as the official tire for the USAC Silver Crown Series, allowing USAC to maintain cost-effective controls which will benefit participants on both dirt and paved ovals.

"It's no secret that Hoosier has been one of USAC's most ardent supporters and contributors," said USAC Racing Director Davey Hamilton. "We sincerely appreciate their long-lasting dedication to our sport and look forward to their continuing involvement."

The 2015 USAC Silver Crown Series opens tonight at Toledo (Ohio) Speedway with the running of the Hemelgarn Super Fitness Rollie Beale Classic and continues through October as venues in Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Illinois, Ohio and New York.

"We are truly excited about the direction of the series and the increased participation by car owners as we move into the 2015 season," said Silver Crown Coordinator Andy Hillenburg. "Returning to Iowa Speedway (June 20) is among series expansion we expect in the years ahead."

New for 2015 is also the afternoon timetable for the May 23 race at Lucas Oil Raceway in Clermont, Ind., which will witness an approximate 1:30 p.m. green flag. Round three of the series, the race follows by just two days the Thursday night renewal of the prestigious Hoosier Hundred at the Indiana State Fairgrounds.

"We have been the official tire supplier at pavement events for many years and now to be the official tire for all USAC Silver Crown events including the dirt, is very exciting for our company and network of Hoosier Racing Tire Distributors," said Paul Menting, Hoosier Racing Tire Sales Manager.

"The USAC Silver Crown Series has a great tradition of racing and is rich in history. We look forward to providing a quality and consistent product along with full trackside service at each and every event by our distributor network," said Neil Cowman, Business Unit Manager for Oval Track Dirt.

"Hoosier's tire program has been a staple of USAC participants for many years and their involvement in the Silver Crown Series allows us to provide a proper tire for all competitors for use in these events," said Hamilton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../hoosier-named-official-tire-of-silver-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Owens Picks His Way To Macon Victory​*
Jimmy Owens scored his first Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win of the season on Thursday night at Macon Speedway.

Owens inherited the lead when race-long front-runners Bobby Pierce and Billy Moyer pitted to change flat tires.

Owens then led the rest of the way to win the St. Louis U-Pic-A-Part 100.

Trailing Owens to the finish line were Jason Feger, Devon Moran, Shannon Babb and Ryan Unzicker.

"It feels great to get the first Lucas Oil Series win for Bryan Rowland. We learned a lot from last year running here and we made the proper changes tonight and got the job done," said Owens, who collected his 53rd career series victory.

"We came here last year for the first time in a late model. We nearly got lapped early on by Bobby [Pierce], but we made our way back to finish third. Tonight, I guess Pierce and Moyer cut down tires and that left the door open for us. You have to hit that turn three and four at an angle to scotch it off. It worked out pretty good," said Owens.

Pierce and Moyer battled back and forth for the lead several times as lapped traffic was causing Pierce issues.

Pierce had led the first 20 laps until Moyer took the lead on lap 21.

Pierce fought back and retook the point on lap 32.

Pierce and Moyer ran one-two until a fateful caution on lap 58 as both drivers would go pit side with flat right rear tires.

Owens then inherited lead and held on till the end.

Feger, who has ran a limited schedule thus far in 2015 was happy with his second-place finish.

"I am tickled to death with this run. After coming back from a broken arm, we have had bad luck so far, but this makes it a whole lot better," said Feger.
Moran made his first appearance at Macon and came home third in the final rundown.

"I have to thank Jerry Hupp for getting us to come over here. We weren't going to come, but he wanted us over here. To place third against this stacked field is just tremendous. We have never been here, and it was fun," said Moran.

In preliminary action, Moyer set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 30 entrants, with a lap of 10.228 seconds. Bobby Pierce set the fastest time in Group B with a time of 10.558 seconds. Billy Moyer, Jimmy Owens, Bobby Pierce, and Brandon Sheppard won their respective heat races. Devin Moran and Jonathan Davenport won their respective B-Mains.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Owens, Jason Feger, Devin Moran, Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Chris Brown, Brandon Sheppard, Bobby Pierce, Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jonathan Davenport, Greg Kimmons, Scott Bloomquist, Earl Pearson Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Steve Francis, Mike Benedum, Jared Landers, Kevin Weaver, Levi Kissinger, Billy Moyer, Ryan Little, Daryn Klein, Jake Little, Terry Babb.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/owens-picks-his-way-to-macon-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Earns 55th LOLMDS Triumph​*
Scott Bloomquist reached Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory lane for the first time this season on Friday night at Tri-City Speedway.

Bloomquist took the lead from Bobby Pierce on lap 37 and held off Earl Pearson Jr. for the 55th LOLMDS victory of his career.

Bloomquist is the ninth different winner this season on the tour.

Earl Pearson Jr. made a last lap run on Bloomquist but came up a car length short at the checkered flag. Brandon Sheppard raced his way from eighth to finish third, followed by Clint Bowyer Racing teammates Don O'Neal and Steve Francis.

"I have to thank my crew and all of my sponsors," Bloomquist said. "We changed cars last night after Macon and we came here. This car ran just spectacular. The car was great tonight. Kevin Gundaker and his crew do an outstanding job prepping this track."

Bloomquist started third and had a front row seat for the first 35 laps of the race while a terrific battle for the lead among the top five was going on.

"I was just sitting there enjoying the way the race was unfolding," he explained. "I am sure the crowd really was enjoying it was well. We got to second couple of times, then we faded back to third or fourth."

With 35 laps complete, the first and only caution of the race came out. Up until that point, Pierce had been in front from the third lap on and looked to have a handle on the field. Just a lap after the restart, Pierce started to fade as his hopes of going to victory lane were rapidly disappearing.

Bloomquist was able to wrestle the lead from Pierce on lap 37. Pearson slowly climbed from his ninth starting spot throughout the race and was now running second. Bloomquist battled through lapped traffic in the last five laps holding off Pearson at the finish line.

Pearson regained the point lead over Jonathan Davenport with his runner-up finish. "I'd like to thank Carlton and Kemp Lamm, Dunn-Benson Ford, Lucas Oil Products, and Black Diamond Chassis. It's a team effort and those people make it possible to do this," Pearson said.

Sheppard kept his car glued to the top of the track for most of the 50 laps to secure his third place finish.

"Yes it was a real good points night," Sheppard said. "We just didn't have enough for Scott and Earl there at the end. I have to thank my dad and grandpa for making this possible and a big thanks to Valvoline, Kid's Castle Learning Center, Champion Spark Plus, and Mark Richards at Rocket Chassis."

Shannon Babb set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time among the 45 entrants, with a lap of 14.794 seconds.

*The finish:*
Scott Bloomquist, Earl Pearson Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Jimmy Mars, Dennis Erb Jr., Ryan Unzicker, Jonathan Davenport, Billy Laycock, Devin Moran, Chris Brown, Matt Westfall, Bobby Pierce, Billy Drake, Dewayne Kiefer, Eddie Carrier Jr., Mike Benedum, Jason Feger, Tim Manville, Jared Landers, Billy Moyer, Jeremy Payne, Shannon Babb, Kolby Vandenbergh, Darrel Moser.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/bloomquist-earns-55th-lolmds-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ferguson Breaks Through In Carolina​*
Chris Ferguson finally has a World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory on his résumé.

Avoiding the bad luck that has plagued him in a number of past events, Ferguson, 25, of Mount Holly, N.C., led every lap of Friday night's Blue Ridge Bash to earn a career-high $10,550 for his first career WoO LMS victory in the national tour's first visit to Friendship Motor Speedway.

"It's awesome to finally cross a World of Outlaws win off my list and to do it in my home state," said Ferguson, whose breakthrough victory came on the opening night of North Carolina doubleheader weekend for the WoO LMS. "I've been close a few times and just never had things go our way. But it finally did tonight and we took advantage of it."

Ferguson was strong all night in his Clements-powered Longhorn Chassis, setting fast time during qualifying, winning his heat race and leading every lap of 50-lap A-Main. He cruised out front through most of the feature and pulled away from 10th-starting Josh Richards on a pair of late restarts on his way to becoming the fourth first-time WoO LMS winner this season.

Richards, the three-time WoO LMS champion, settled for the runner-up spot, 1.525 seconds behind Ferguson. Frank Heckenast Jr. finished third while Eric Wells scored his best WoO LMS finish of the season in fourth.

WoO LMS point leader Shane Clanton muscled his way past Steve Casebolt for fifth on the final lap, stretching his lead in the championship chase to 72 points over Darrell Lanigan, who finished behind Casebolt in the seventh.

Ferguson, a standout regional racer who typically enters a handful of WoO LMS events each season, has had his share of near misses in major events. He's been successful in WoO LMS preliminary action in the past with three career fast time awards and five heat race wins. But each time his chances of victory all fell short in the main event.

As he closed in on his first WoO LMS victory Friday night, Ferguson feared another bad luck circumstance might cost him yet again.

"There at the end everything starts going through your mind," Ferguson said. "You start thinking something's happening when it's really not. Those last few laps I thought I was spinning a wheel a little bit and thought a tire might be going down, but my crew kept me calm (using signals) down the backstretch and everything went our way.

"To come out here and outrun not only the national guys but all these good regional guys too, it's awesome. These guys that raced out here tonight, they're the best in the country. We've been close to winning one of these a few times and to be able to finally do it, it's great."

In his first visit to Friendship, Richards was among the few drivers able to make use of the four-tenths-mile oval's high groove.

Recovering from a poor qualifying effort, Richards hustled his Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car forward from his 14th starting spot and took second from Heckenast just after the race's halfway point.

After falling nearly a straightaway behind during the race's longest green-flag run, Richards began closing the gap as Ferguson was slowed by traffic just before the 40-lap mark. Two late restarts gave Richards chances to pressure Ferguson, but he couldn't mount a serious challenge.

"We came here never seeing this place before and I put us behind qualifying driving the wrong line," said Richards. "We had to dig ourselves out of a hole after that.

Chris and his guys did a great job. They had the car to beat all night long. We'll just have to try harder next time."

Among the race's nine yellow flags was a caution for a lap-24 tangle between Richards and Casey Roberts in which contact between the two drivers turned Roberts' car sideways in front of the field on the back straightaway. Roberts' car was hit by Chub Frank, leaving both machines heavily damaged.

Due to his actions following the incident, Roberts has been fined and suspended from the WoO LMS effective immediately. The amount of the fine and the length of the suspension have yet to be determined by WoO LMS officials.

*The finish:*
(1) Chris Ferguson /50 $10,550
2. (10) Josh Richards /50 $5,650
3. (3) Frank Heckenast Jr. /50 $3,500
4. (11) Eric Wells /50 $3,050
5. (14) Shane Clanton /50 $2,550
6. (6) Steve Casebolt /50 $1,750
7. (8 ) Darrell Lanigan /50 $2,050
8. (22) Rick Eckert /50 $2,000
9. (12) Morgan Bagley /50 $1,750
10. (15) Dennis Franklin /50 $1,100
11. (4) Tim McCreadie /50 $1,700
12. (5) Brandon Overton /50 $1,600
13. (21) Boom Briggs /50 $1,750
14. (18 ) Donald Bradsher /50 $950
15. (16) Jordan Yaggy /49 $850
16. (1) Kyle Pierce /44 $800
17. (13) Chub Frank /25 $1,320
18. (19) Chase Junghans /25 $1,300
19. (9) Casey Roberts /24 $730
20. (7) Ross Bailes /21 $700
21. (20) Luke Roffers /21 $700
22. (24) Jay Sessoms /14 $700
23. (23) Brian Ligon /10 $700
24. (17) Tim Allen /10 $725

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/ferguson-breaks-through-in-carolina/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Swanson In Silver Crown Opener​*
Kody Swanson continued his winning ways in the USAC Silver Crown Series Friday night at Toledo Speedway.

Swanson, who won five times en route to the championship last year, led every lap of the Hemelgarn Racing Super Fitness Rollie Beale Classic. It was his ninth career victory, tying him with Tracy Hiens for 11th on the all-time win list.

"I had to hold up my end of the bargain to get this team a pavement win after we got them to bring this car out two years ago," Swanson said. "I'm thankful to be with this team and work with them to strive for the same goal. They are the true definition of a good team. Today is my grandfather's birthday and yesterday was my anniversary with my wife Jordan, who is the ultimate partner and a big part of this team, too. My dad has been a huge part of this effort, getting the pavement car going well, and to reward him and all my guys is special to me."

Swanson, who earned the pole after setting the ProSource Fast Time, outgunned his brother Tanner on the start at the start, as Jacob Wilson snuck to the second spot before a lap-six chain reaction sent Jerry ***** Jr. and Austin Nemire spinning through the infield as both Kyle Hamilton and Tim Barber stopped in turn four. Under yellow, Tracy Hines pitted for a right-front tire.

Less than a lap later, Bobby Santos abruptly turned right in turn-three, stopping at the wall and giving up his fifth-place spot. From there, the Swanson brothers and Wilson disappeared into traffic, as Tanner passed Wilson for the runner-up spot on lap 41. As they neared halfway, Tanner jumped outside of brother Kody to race for the lead.

The two came up on a pack of cars on lap 49, with Tanner vaulting over the right-rear tire of C.J. Leary and somersaulting into the catchfence through turn-one. He came to a rest propped upon the inside wall in the middle of turns one and two, luckily able to walk away from a frightening crash that left a fuel spill and some fence repair.

After the red flag, Wilson hung with Kody Swanson for the lead. Behind them, David Byrne tried to use the outside lane to look for third, but instead relinquished that spot to A.J. Fike. On lap 57, ***** continued his recovery by taking fifth from Byrne.

After a final caution on lap 59, the lead duo again pulled away as Wilson stayed right on Swanson's back bumper. On lap 70, he looked to the outside but could not complete the pass. Swanson then gradually pulled away from Wilson, opening up a comfortable advantage before again reaching slower cars in the final circuits. He negotiated those flawlessly to post a 1.100-second victory in the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Beast/Hampshire.

"I knew we had to keep pushing over the last half with Wilson coming at us the way he was," Swanson said. "We finally got a little gap to give myself some time through traffic, with as difficult as that was and how it bit Tanner earlier in the race. It was a relief to see Tanner was okay after that big crash. He came up to me and told me it was up to me to get it done now. The red was a long time to sit and think, and get knocked out of your rhythm. Our job is to be good in those situations, though, and I love this series for those type of situations that make you go well all race long."

Wilson came home second in the Wilson Brothers Racing No. 07 Beast/Toyota.

"I tried to push Kody and try to make him run my pace, but I wore my stuff out a little bit to do it and he was able to save enough for the last half of the race. He ran a very smart race and it's tough to beat him right now," Wilson said.

"We've gotten closer and closer; I can't thank my family and Keith Holsapple enough for getting us this strong. I really feel like we could get some wins if we can ever knock down the door for a Silver Crown win, and we'll have to beat Kody to do it."

Fike, who started 17th, came home third in the RFMS Racing - Liberty Village No. 3 Beast/Foxco.

"I really felt like we were just as fast as the leaders before the red, but I just screwed up qualifying to put us in a hole," Fike said. "We didn't need the red; our tire sealed up and we weren't as good after that. Starting last row, I had to use my stuff up a little bit to get to where we got. I can't complain, though - my group did a great job tonight."

***** came home fourth with Aaron Pierce fifth.
Jacob Stickel won the Honda HPD midget race.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-swanson-in-silver-crown-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Homecoming Victory For Stewart​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6896&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

What a sweet homecoming it was for Bixby, Okla.-native Shane Stewart on Friday night as he stood in victory lane at Salina Highbanks Speedway with his third World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win of the season.

"This was one of the tracks that I really, really wanted to win at this year," Stewart said. "It's really, really good to win in front of my fans and all my friends and family. I've got Jenn and Nixon here with me. It's a good night."

Stewart battled past Brad Sweet and Aaron Reutzel, and through several restarts throughout the 25-lap feature.

"I just wasn't sure what was going to happen on the restarts," Stewart said. "Sometimes they help you, sometimes they don't. We were able to get a pretty good jump on Brad and then a couple of yellows came out and I wasn't really sure where to go. And that's how the restarts work out here. Some of them work and some of them don't."

Stewart's third World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season puts him second only to Donny Schatz in total wins. Schatz's lead in the championship standings is down to six points over Stewart.

Sweet led the field to the green flag but it was Reutzel, in his first ever World of Outlaws start, who led the first five laps of the night after a red flag and then caution flew in the opening laps. Sweet had his sights set on the lead though and by lap five, he found his way around Reutzel.

Two laps later, as the leaders began working their way through lapped traffic, Stewart, who started third and was running in that position in his Larson Marks Racing car, battled past Reutzel to take over the second position.

Kraig Kinser spun on the backstretch just as the field completed lap 9. The subsequent restart proved pivotal.

Stewart battled past Sweet for the lead as 2013 series champion Daryn Pittman got around Reutzel to take over the third position.

Caution flags flew in the waning laps and each time, Sweet tried to regain his spot. Stewart held tough though and built up a sizable lead. He took the checkered flag in first followed by Sweet and Pittman.

"I just didn't choose the right line on the restart," Sweet said. "We just didn't take off good enough. I don't know what I did wrong. It just didn't work out in our favor. We'll just try to keep working hard. We had a fast car all night so that's something to stay positive about."

Pittman, a native of Owasso, Okla., said he is feeling better following a crash at Placerville (Calif.) Speedway last month that sidelined him for a weekend with a broken collarbone, but still had some work to do. Like Stewart, Pittman said a win in Oklahoma is one he really wanted.

"Man, I've been coming here and been in all four of these races and wanted to win this one bad," Pittman said. "If I couldn't do it, I'm pretty proud of Shane to be able to do it and for us to have two Okie boys up here on the front row - I'm pretty proud of that. We grew up racing together and it's a lot of fun to come back and race. We've got some big races this weekend and I've got some confidence going into those."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo. for the Spring Classic. The series then heads east to Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind. on Sunday, May 3. Great tickets remain for both events. Visit http://www.WoOSprint.com for more information.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...tewart-Wins-at-Salina-Highbanks-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jackson & Smith Star In USRA Action​*
The Holley Iron Man Series was back in action Friday night at the Lakeside Speedway as Steve Jackson claimed the $1,000 top prize for USRA Stock Cars while Brad Smith conquered the USRA B-Mod main event.

From the outside of the front row, Smith wrestled command away from polesitter Andy Bryant when the green flag waved, and then proceeded to build an eight-car-length cushion before the first of several cautions flew on lap 8.

On the restart, defending USRA B-Mod National Champion Chad Clancy used the opportunity to pounce on the front-runners and stole the lead away as they completed the ninth orbit.

His lead was short-lived, however, as he left the top side open for Smith who powered back to the front two laps later and just before the race's next yellow flag.

This time Smith took away Clancy's low line when the green flag reappeared, and the Belton, Mo., ace cruised the rest of the way to claim the $750 top prize.

Bryant got past Clancy to finish second, with 14th-starting Shadren Turner taking the fourth spot and Ed Noll rounding out the top-five at the flagstand.

In USRA Stock Car action, local favorite Jason Ryun controlled the first nine laps of the 20-lap feature race, but a slow start after a lap-9 caution sealed his fate when Jackson blasted into the lead.

Defending track champion Brett Heeter moved by Ryun two laps later and applied pressure to Jackson the rest of the way, but was unable to mount a serious challenge to the three-decade full-fendered veteran from Polk City, Iowa.

Former Holley Iron Man Series and USRA Stock Car National Champion Tom Schmitt raced from 11th on the starting grid to third at the checkered flag, with Kyle Falck claiming the fourth spot and John O'Neal Jr. rounding out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/jackson-smith-star-in-usra-action/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sobbing KOs USMTS Heavyweights​*
Terry Phillips and Rodney Sanders continued their battle that began the previous night in Kansas City, but Saturday night at the Randolph County Raceway it was a fight for second as Jesse Sobbing landed a blow to the two heavyweights en route to claiming his first-ever USMTS victory.

Starting next to Phillips on the outside of the front row, Sobbing took charge on the first lap and then fended off several challenges from Friday night's winner until Sanders entered the picture on lap 8.

After a lap-10 caution, Sanders disposed of Phillips and began to apply pressure to Sobbing, who currently leads the USMTS Rookie of the Year standings.

Sanders was able to pull alongside Sobbing on three occasions, but each time Sobbing had the strength to power back around the outside to maintain the top spot.

Phillips got back around Sanders with nine laps to go, but Sobbing left the pair behind as he pulled away over the final eight laps to take the checkered flag with a nearly three-second cushion.

"Obviously with Terry Phillips and Rodney Sanders right there, to hold those guys off is huge," a smiling Sobbing said in victory lane. "I don't give a crap where they started. I've seen those guys come from the back and pass guys who start of front lots of time, so it's awesome."

Sobbing, a multi-time champion in crate modifieds, dabbled in a handful of USMTS races over the last couple of seasons, but this year the 33-year-old from Malvern, Iowa, got some help and is able to fulfill a dream and take on the series full time in 2015.

"I appreciate Luke Cochran and Home Pride for giving us the opportunity to do this. I was on the gas a lot harder than I wanted to be for our equipment, but when you're leading&#8230; I guess I was pretty hungry for it."

While Sobbing took home the $3,000 winner's share of the prize money, Phillips bested Sanders for the runner-up position with Keith Foss and Matt Dotson rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jesse Sobbing, Terry Phillips, Rodney Sanders, Keith Foss, Matt Dotson, Cade Dillard, Grant Junghans, Kelly Shryock, Robbie Reed, Danny Crane, Ronnie Gould III, Buddy Benedict, Tim Dotson, Ryan Gustin, Tyler Shaw, Zack VanderBeek, Justin Allen, Stormy Scott, Casey Arneson, Dylan Hoover, Jason Hughes, Johnny Scott, Kyle Westerhold, Dereck Ramirez.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/sobbing-kos-usmts-heavyweights/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Feger Does It Again At Paducah​*
Jason Feger had to fight off three other drivers to win the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event on Saturday night at Paducah Int'l Raceway. Feger's win duplicated his victory from a year ago in the Spring Showdown.

Defending LOLMDS Champion, Don O'Neal finished a close second followed by Jimmy Owens, Bobby Pierce and Scott Bloomquist.

"Man I don't know what to say," said Feger. "I just drove it as hard as I could. I knew Davenport couldn't keep up that pace without something happening and it did."

Jonathan Davenport had led the first 18 laps of the race dominating the field until he developed a flat right-rear tire, forcing him to pit for a tire change.

Feger then took over the top spot as the last half of the race would have the crowd on the edge of their seats. Feger, O'Neal, Owens and Pierce were exchanging slide jobs with Feger and O'Neal making contact for the lead a few times while Owens and Pierce were right in the mix.

Feger held a comfortable advantage as the white flag waved. O'Neal made one last effort on the final circuit, but came up a few feet short. Feger becomes the 10th different winner in 15 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series events.

"I think the fans saw a great race. I was glad to be out in front. I could peek to the inside and see those other guys there," Feger said. "You can't run straight down the straightaways here and with the high-banks it gets pretty wild out there.

"I thought a few times we were going to wreck," Feger added. "I was sideways down the frontstretch at one time. But we both were racing hard and things like that will happen."

O'Neal's second-place finish concluded back-to-back nights of top five finishes Clint Bowyer Racing No. 5.

"It was good points night," O'Neal said. "We run hard for the lead, there wasn't much give and take, then you had little Bobby [Pierce] in there, man what a race that was."

Owens in the Rowland Racing, Widow Wax Car Care Products-sponsored entry was pleased with his third place finish. "It feels good to get a top three here. Our car stayed glued on the bottom for most of the race. Those guys in front of me were jostling all over. It was a great race to watch."

Davenport set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time among the 30 entrants, with a lap of 15.349 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jason Feger, Don O'Neal, Jimmy Owens, Bobby Pierce, Scott Bloomquist, Earl Pearson Jr., Billy Moyer, Jimmy Mars, Dennis Erb Jr., Tanner English, Chris Brown, Jonathan Davenport, Jared Landers, Devin Moran, Jason Riggs, Matt Westfall, Brandon Sheppard, Eddie Carrier Jr., Shannon Babb, Jeremy Sneed, Chris Simpson, Steve Francis, Terry English, Mike Benedum.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/feger-does-it-again-at-paducah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ferguson Does The North Carolina Double​*
It didn't take Chris Ferguson long to prove his first career World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory was no fluke.

One night after scoring a breakthrough WoO LMS triumph at Friendship Motor Speedway, Ferguson, 25, of Mount Holly, N.C., led every lap of Saturday's Tar Heel 100 at Fayetteville Motor Speedway to complete a sweep of the weekend's WoO LMS North Carolina doubleheader.

Much like he did Friday at Friendship in Elkin, N.C., Ferguson dominated the entire program at Fayetteville, setting fast time in qualifying, running unchallenged in his heat race and dominating the majority of the 50-lap A-Main. He cruised through most of the race in his Clements-powered Longhorn Chassis and smoothly handled lapped traffic on his way to a $10,050 victory.

"This is unbelievable. It's the greatest weekend of my whole life," said Ferguson, who became just the second repeat WoO LMS winner of the season. "This car is amazing. I'm not even doing nothing special. The car is so fast, I'm just holding the steering wheel."

Leading WoO LMS rookie Brandon Overton equaled his best career WoO LMS finish with a runner-up performance. Darrell Lanigan ran second for much of the way but slid back to third after a back-and-forth battle with fourth-place finisher Steve Casebolt. Rick Eckert rounded out the top five in a race slowed by six cautions.

Starting from the pole, Ferguson easily pulled away from Lanigan and Josh Richards early in the race and built more than a half-straightaway advantage before lapped traffic slowed his pace around lap 10.

Ferguson struggled to overtake the slower cars using the track's preferred low groove, allowing Lanigan and Richards to close the gap.

Langian pulled alongside Ferguson exiting turn two on lap 13, but Ferguson charged the top of the track entering turn three on that lap and pulled back ahead.

The move to the outside line also allowed Ferguson to begin passing traffic more easily, and he soon began to ease away from his challengers.

"I was kind of worried because I wasn't sure how good the top was," Ferguson said. "Everybody was running the middle to the bottom. I thought I might have saw (Lanigan) on the left side of me coming off of two one time, so I just started pressing the issue and driving in as hard as I could. I thought I was gonna be over there on the dragstrip a few times going into turn one."

The fourth-starting Overton faded early in the race, dropping as far back as seventh before charging forward after the halfway mark. He moved by both Lanigan and Casebolt to take second following a lap-33 restart. But he never could mount a serious challenge on Ferguson and instead had to hold off a resurgent Lanigan in a side-by-side finish for the runner-up spot.

"That wasn't too bad," said Overton. "We definitely got the car a little better. We just gotta keep digging and we'll keep getting better."

*The finish:*
(1) Chris Ferguson/50 $10,050
2. (4) Brandon Overton/50 $5,850
3. (2) Darrell Lanigan/50 $3,600
4. (7) Steve Casebolt/50 $2,550
5. (5) Rick Eckert/50 $2,650
6. (8 ) Dennis Franklin/50 $2,200
7. (6) Josh Richards/50 $2,000
8. (10) Eric Wells/50 $1,850
9. (12) Shane Clanton/50 $1,750
10. (9) Johnny Pursley/50 $1,100
11. (21) Boom Briggs/50 $1,650
12. (16) Chub Frank/50 $1,550
13. (23) Chase Junghans/50 $1,550
14. (3) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $1,450
15. (14) Jordan Yaggy/48 $900
16. (18 ) Morgan Bagley/36 $1,350
17. (11) Dean Bower/35 $770
18. (15) Tim McCreadie/32 $1,400
19. (22) Dustin Mitchell/30 $780
20. (13) Justin Labonte/30 $700
21. (20) G.R. Smith/22 $700
22. (19) Donald Bradsher/15 $700
23. (17) Jeff Smith/14 $700
24. (24) Brian Ligon/1 $725

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/ferguson-does-it-again-in-north-carolina/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Agee & Nieman Score In Missouri​*
For the first Holley Iron Man Series event held at the Randolph County Raceway, two new names were etched into the record books when Derrick Agee and Luke Nieman notched their career-first series wins.

Nieman, from Nortonville, Kan., slid by leader Tyler Lewis with 10 laps complete in the USRA B-Mod main event, and then ran away from the field over the final eight laps to score a $600 victory.

Dakota Foster got by Lewis for the runner-up spot, Brandon Lennox was fourth and Jared Timmerman completed the top five.

Cody Agee started on the pole in the 20-lap USRA Stock Car feature race and held serve for the first 11 laps until USMTS boss Todd Staley slid up to take away the top spot on lap 12.

After completing lap 13, a flat tire ended Staley's run while Derrick Agee-the older of the two brothers from Moberly-assumed the point.

For the final six laps, Derrick Agee held off a furious challenge from 14th-starting Nathan Wood to claim the $750 winner's paycheck.

Friday night's winner and current points leader, Steve Jackson, was a close third, with Tom Schmitt and Kyle Falck finishing fourth and fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/agee-nieman-score-in-missouri/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stovall Doubles Up With MARS Late Models​*
Jesse Stovall doubled up with the MARS DIRTcar Late Model Series this weekend.

Stovall won Friday's event at Monett Speedway and backed it up with another victory night at Springfield Raceway, pocketing another $2,000 for his efforts.

Jeremy Payne accumulated the most passing points from the heat races and sat on the pole for the 30-lap race. Payne would jump out front early and lead the first seven circuits until a high-flying Stovall would steal the lead on lap eight and never look back.

Payne would battle with two-time and defending MARS champion Tony Jackson Jr. for the runner-up spot for the next five laps. Jackson would hold on for second while Payne finished third in the final rundown. Jason Hughes and 2011 MARS champion Brad Looney rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/stovall-doubles-up-with-mars-late-models/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Billy Ogle Jr. Loves Tazewell Dirt​*
Billy Ogle Jr. overtook his teammate and car owner Stacy Boles on the 11th lap and went on to capture his second career Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series victory at the Tazewell Speedway on Saturday night.

Boles, who pulled off on the tenth circuit with mechanical problems, led the first 10 laps of the 50-lapper with Ogle running in the second spot, but after misfortune for Boles, Ogle took the point and led the remaining distance to the $6,000 payday.

The win for Ogle was his second-straight at the third-mile high-banked oval as he also captured the $10,000 World of Outlaws Late Model Series Ray Varner Ford 50 on April 11.

In preliminary action, Donald McIntosh blistered the Tazewell Speedway with an 11.178 second lap in FK Rod Ends Time Trials. Boles took the Dash win while Chris Madden and David Payne took the Heat Race victories.

*The finish:*
Billy Ogle Jr., Chris Madden, Vic Hill, David Payne, Mark Dotson, Austin Smith, Josh Collins, Brian Smith, Jason Croft, Anthony Arnwine, Phil Helton, Mark McCarter, Dakotah Knuckles, Steve Smith, Donald McIntosh, Bryan Hendrix, Stacy Boles, Jody Horton, Chad Ogle, Anthony Burchett, Brian Shockley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/billy-ogle-jr-loves-tazewell-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Aikey Collects Roberts Memorial Trophy​*
The driver with the most feature wins in 28-plus seasons of Deery Brothers Summer Series history now has a trophy from the Hershel Roberts Memorial to add to his collection.

Jeff Aikey slipped past defending IMCA Late Model race winner and tour champion Justin Kay on the 14th of 58 laps Sunday at Quad City Speedway.

He led the rest of the way in collecting his 64th ca*reer Deery victory and a $3,000 paycheck at the fifth annual event.

Kay set the fast pace for the first 13th circuits, then chased Aikey in heavy lapped traffic before finishing on his back bumper.

Hard charger Matt Ryan raced from 13th starting to third. Ray Guss Jr., who'd driven for Roberts and won the 2011, 2012 and 2013 memorials, was fourth and point leader Andy Nezworski com*pleted the top five.

The main event was interrupted by caution just twice, when Brunson Behning broke on the origi*nal start and for debris on lap 35.

Kay had started second while Aikey moved into contention from inside row three. Frontrunners were in lapped traffic by the eighth circuit; Aikey took advantage on lap 14, using the lower line to drive past both a lapped car and Kay.

A seven-time Deery champion, Aikey had won just one previous series event at East Moline, in 1999. He's the fourth different winner in as many feature events held so far this season.

Darrel DeFrance was the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing winner. Fifty-eight was the number of the car Roberts, a Deery Series competitor and Quad City Speedway Hall of Famer, drove.

*The finish:*
Jeff Aikey, Justin Kay, Matt Ryan, Ray Guss Jr., Andy Nezworski, Ryan Dolan, Nate Beuseling, Scott Fitzpatrick, Wheatland, Joel Callahan, Jonathan Brauns, Todd Malmstrom, Jay John*son, Mike Garland, Tyler Bruening, Corey Zeitner, Jeremy Grady, John Emerson, Darrel DeFrance, Charlie McKenna, Joe Zrostlik, Gary Webb, Shawn Mulvany, Eric Sanders, Brunson Behning.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/aikey-collects-roberts-memorial-trophy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kemenah Masters Mercer​*
Chad Kemenah scored his first win of the season in the UNOH All Stars Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series event held at Mercer Raceway Park.

Kemenah was able to pounce when leader Lee Jacobs brushed the front-stretch wall after he got hung up behind a slower car.

"Sometimes, when you are leading, it ain't the best place to be," Kemenah explained.

Cody Darrah, who put on a late race charge to take second in his first appearance at the Park, admitted that he was struggling earlier in the race.

"I was having trouble with the top, and I started moving around and that helped me shake my car out." He added, "I thought there for a minute that I had something for Chad, but he was so good on the bottom, and then he got through the lapped traffic, and I didn't have a chance to get there."

Jacobs noted that he "got into the wall with the right rear, and that's what messed up my entry into one, and that's when Chad was able to get around us." While some would be disappointed with such a turn of events, Jacobs was pleased because his team had been struggling so far this season. "It was a big accomplishment for this team to qualify well, win the dash, and log a top three finish," he said.

Lee Jacobs and Eric Williams had the fans on the edges of their seats, as they battled back and forth in the early stages of the main event. Jacobs held a slight advantage over the defending track champion. As the leaders got into lapped traffic, Jacobs was able to open a three car length lead over Williams. However, misfortune soon struck Williams. On lap 8, he spun in turn four as he tried the tricky outside groove to dispatch a lapper.

That put Kemenah into the second spot, with another local favorite, Jack Sodeman, Jr., right behind. Cody Darrah restarted in fourth, with Dale Blaney, Cole Duncan and Ed Lynch. Jr. in the mix.

Jacobs got away cleanly, but he could not shake free from Kemenah. With 16 laps down, Kemenah powered off turn two to take the lead from Jacobs, who got hung up behind a slower car. By now, Dale Blaney had worked his way into the third position. Meanwhile, Sodeman was keeping Darrah at bay.

While Kemenah and Jacobs led the way, Blaney, Sodeman, and Darrah hooked up in a three car battle for third. Darrah found the inside to his liking coming through turns one and two. On lap 22, he shot off the second turn, passing both Blaney and Jacobs.

Darrah then began to close in on Kemenah, but he simply ran out of laps. Kemenah swept under the checkers first, with Darrah just a couple of lengths back. Jacobs held on for third, one of his best outings of the season. Ed Lynch, Jr. scrambled up to the fourth spot in the final laps, with Sodeman getting fifth.

Blaney faded to sixth in the stretch run. Brandon Spithaler was seventh. Duncan, Greg Wilson, and Ryan Smith completed the top 10.

Jared Zimbardi, Dan Kuriger, Cody Darrah, and Ed Lynch, Jr. prevailed in the heat races. Lee Jacobs took the Dash win. Parker Price-Miller copped the B Main.

Dale Blaney was the evening's fastest qualifier, setting a new track record at 13.241. Blaney did not eclipse the record set by Erin Crocker, when the track was smaller and the cars raced without weight restrictions. Kuriger had the misfortune of withdrawing from the dash after drawing the pole. He was unable to start the A Main in his own car, but switched to the Davey Jones 76 to get his starting money.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...Chad-Kemenah-Wins-at-Mercer-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Battles For Second Outlaws Win​*
Saturday night's Spring Classic at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 was an event no one will soon forget - not least of whom, its winner Christopher Bell and his car owner Keith Kunz.

The epic 40-lap feature at the third-mile bullring was a battle of wills and endurance that pitted some of the greatest veteran, and current and future stars against one another - names like Swindell, Madsen, Sides and Bell. Side-by-side racing, slide jobs and a little bumping and banging led to the second career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win for 20-year-old Bell.

"This is unbelievable," Bell said in victory lane. "I can't thank Keith Kunz enough for this opportunity. It's really awesome. They built this car brand new this off-season. It really shows what good equipment does for you."

For Kunz, a prolific car owner and mechanic, the win came in just his 10th start with his winged sprint car and just third ever Outlaws start. The win was his first ever Outlaws win as an owner.

Bell, who stood in victory lane for the first time with the series last season at Jacksonville Speedway, is the 10th different winner so far in 2015.

The night got off to an unusual start after polesitter Rico Abreu was unable to get his car fired for the feature. That shifted Jason Sides onto the front row with Kerry Madsen. When the green flag flew, Madsen jumped to the lead. By lap five he had already caught lapped traffic as the battles behind him ensued.

Kraig Kinser, Bell and Swindell all fought for the third position. On lap 8, Kinser looked for a way around Bell and as the two came out of four, side-by-side, Bell held onto the position. Three laps later, it was Kinser playing defense as Swindell looked low through turn four and slid past Kinser to take over the fourth position.

Bell meanwhile was charging forward. He got around Sides on lap 12 to take over second and then set his sights on the leader, Madsen. Two laps later, he slid Madsen into turns one and two and took the lead as the two drivers hit the backstretch. Madsen was not done though. He performed a similar move on the following lap and briefly retook the lead as they hit the backstretch, but Bell held on to lead the lap.

As Bell worked to build a lead, Sides battled Madsen for the second spot and found his way around on the low side on lap 19.

A caution flag flew on lap 20, the halfway point of the race, as David Gravel spun on the front straight.

The restart set up an opportunity for Swindell. When the field returned to green, the 294-time Outlaws winner cleared Madsen and Sides and then got around Bell off of turn four as the two completed lap 21. The move was short-lived for Swindell though as Bell battled back around the veteran driver to retake the lead on lap 24. Through the next several laps, the three way battle between Madsen, Bell and Swindell continued.

Madsen, then running in the third position, nearly met disaster on lap 26. As he entered turn one he slid the car, it caught, and almost sent the driver around. Sides took over the position as Madsen slipped back. Just a few laps later, Sides was back to battling Swindell for the second spot - a fight that lasted for the next several laps.

It was critical lapped traffic that finally provided Sides with the opportunity he needed. As he and Swindell worked to complete lap 37, he was able to get side-by-side going into turns three and four. That lapped car, hanging onto the middle, slowed up Swindell enough that Sides was able to get around.

Sides took over second and then started making up ground on Bell who was struggling through traffic.

"The lapped cars got to where they were getting around here pretty good," Bell said. "I could run up to them, but I couldn't get off them to slide them. I kind of messed around a bit and lost a bunch of ground. Had to realize that I had to catch them and get up to their bumper before I could pull the trigger."

As Sides closed, a caution flew for Paul McMahan who slowed on the front with an expired engine. With just two laps remaining, this meant a single file restart and green-white-checkered finish.

Bell quickly built up a lead when the field returned to racing. As Sides fell in behind Bell, the battle for third heated up. Swindell slipped on the start which provided Pittman the opportunity he needed to get around. A surging Saldana, who started in 18th, looked to make up a few more spots.

Bell took the checkered flag followed by Sides in second. With the checkered in sight Pittman and Saldana were side-by-side coming off of turn four. The drag race to the finish favored Saldana by a nose.

Sides, who has been on the upswing so far this season, said starting on the front row was not an ideal situation for his style but he complimented crew members Paul Sides and Scott Gerkin with working hard to give him the equipment he needs to be in contention.

"We had a good racecar. We put ourselves in contention to have a good run," Sides said. "Everybody who is working on this car, we're knocking on the door and hopefully we can get a win soon."

After advancing 15 positions through the feature, in addition to owning a podium finish, Saldana took home the KSE Racing Hard Charger award. He said a little trial and error helped put his Motter Equipment team in position at I-55 on Saturday night.

"We've been fighting our car at tracks like this and we tried something crazy tonight and it actually worked," Saldana said. "I actually think at the beginning of the race, we had a really good car and it just kept getting better and better and better. It's very positive that we can come out of Pevely with a good solid top-3 knowing we had more there. I'll take it to Haubstadt tomorrow."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series wraps up three straight days of racing with a visit to Tri-State Speedway in Haubstadt, Ind. tomorrow night. Great tickets remain. Visit the track or http://www.WoOSprint.com for more information.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...es-at-Pevely-for-Second-Ever-Outlaws-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Tri-State Winner​*
Paul McMahan lived up to his nickname, 'Pauls to the Walls,' Sunday night at Tri-State Speedway as he waged a fierce battle with Brady Bacon and scored his second World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win of the season on a slider with eight laps to go.

"I'll tell you what, man I love this place," McMahan said in victory lane. "This place has been so good to me."

McMahan, who started the night in third, maintained through a caution plagued first third of the race. He got his opportunity to take a shot at the lead on lap 13.

Rico Abreu, who stole the show in the opening laps as he tried every possible line and move to get around Bacon, tried to cross under the leader in turns 1 and 2 for the lead. As he hit the middle of the corner, the lapped car of Kerry Madsen was on the bottom of the track. Abreu made contact with Madsen and subsequently flipped. He was OK.

That moved McMahan into the second position. On the restart, McMahan took up Abreu's mantle and searched for a way around the young driver.

"Brady had an awesome racecar," McMahan said. "In clean air he was a lot better than we were."

Bacon eventually got himself free of McMahan, but as he approached lapped traffic on lap 21, McMahan began closing the gap once again. The pivotal restart came on lap 32 after Shane Stewart got into the turns 1 and 2 wall and brought out a red flag.

"I had one shot at (Bacon) on that restart," McMahan said. "I was able to get a pretty good restart and get a good run on him. Instead of trying to slide him down there in one and two I just thought I'll follow him there and then try to slide him down there. Down in three and four, you get down in there and it takes off on you in the dust. I didn't know if I had enough room or not to go for the lead."

Bacon tried to block McMahan and got pushed up into the turn four wall.

"When he slid me into three I should have just let him go and just crossed back underneath him," Bacon said. "But I tried to block him and we both about crashed off of four."

Bacon lost momentum and was forced to hold off Joey Saldana running in third. He eventually ran McMahan back down but a caution flag came out with three to go.

"That yellow came out and he was just a little better on restarts than I was," Bacon said. "I need to get my car a little better on restarts, that's pretty much what cost me the race."

McMahan parked his car in victory lane, taking home his second World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win of the season.

"We were getting better as the race went on but I still don't think I had enough for Brady until that caution came out," McMahan said.

The win came a night after McMahan got a DNF following an expired engine late in the feature at Pevely. McMahan credited his team and crew chief Barry Jackson with bouncing back after a frustrating night and some recent bad luck.

"Yesterday we were all down in the dumps when we lost a motor," McMahan said. "This is just the way our team is. We just bounce right back and come back and win the race."

With his win Sunday night, McMahan tied Bobby Allen for 17th on the World of Outlaws all-time wins list. Both drivers have 25 wins.

Joey Saldana, who started on the pole, spent much of the night fending off challenges from Kraig Kinser and, later, a surging Donny Schatz for the third position. Saldana briefly gave up the position to Kinser in the middle portion of the race but was able to hold Kinser and Schatz off through multiple restarts.

Saldana said he was disappointed with the night and the finish after starting up front.

"We just missed it," Saldana said. "We over adjusted on our racecar and never had anything for him. Just have to do a better job of it and head into next week. Hopefully we can continue to be consistent like this."

Late in the night Schatz battled with Saldana for the third position but was unable to make the move. He took home the KSE Racing Hard Charger Award after advancing 16 positions to finish in fourth.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action next week at historic Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio for the 'Mother' of all sprint car weekends. The Series joins the USAC National Sprints for the first time ever on Friday, May 8 and Saturday, May 9. Tickets are just $25 for general admission. Find out more information about the event and how to buy tickets at http://woosprint.com/eldora-speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../Paul-McMahan-Wins-at-Tri-State-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jonathan Cornell (28 ) works the bottom groove en route to winning Saturday's ASCS Warrior region feature at Lucas Oil Speedway. (Ken Simon photo)​*
*Cornell Cruises In Open Wheel Showdown​*
Jonathan Cornell picked up right where he left off in 2014, leading every lap to win the season opener for the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region in the Impact4800.com Open Wheel Showdown at the Lucas Oil Speedway.

Cornell's 23rd career Warrior Region triumph, the VKCC No. 28 was chased to the line by Randy Martin with Josh Baughman grabbing third from ninth.

Tyler Thomas was fourth with Austin Alumbaugh completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Cornell, Randy Martin, Josh Baughman, Tyler Thomas, Austin Alumbaugh, Jerrod Hull, Ricky Lee Stangl, Dustin Adams, Matt Close, Danny Thoman, Tyler Blank, Kevin Ulmer, Taylor Walton, Jeff Wingate, Mickey Walker, Evan Martin, Cody Baker, Lanny Carpenter, Josh Fisher, Brock Elliott, Mitchell Moore, Ryan Leavitt, Corey Nelson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/cornell-cruises-in-open-wheel-showdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*John Carney II takes the checkered flag Saturday night at Battleground Speedway. (RonSkinnerPhotos.com photo)​*
*John Carney Invades Gulf Region​*
For the first time against the Southern Trailer Works ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Griffith Truck and Equipment, El Paso's John Carney II parked the Briley Trucking No. 74b in victory lane, topping regional action at Battleground Speedway.

Winning from the pole, Carney was chased to the finish by Michal McNeil with 10th-starting Travis Rilat completing the podium.

Kevin Ramey, from ninth, and Friday night's winner Scottie McDonald completed the top five.

*The finish:*
John Carney II, Michael McNeil, Travis Rilat, Kevin Ramey, Scottie McDonald, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Morgan Turpen, Terry Gray, Klint Angelette, Travis Elliott, Lane Whittington, Shawn Petersen, John Pate, Mike Walling, Randy Allen, Mark Huddleston, Larry Howery, Steve Block, Zane Lawrence, Caleb Martin, Tommy Bryant, Harry Yerrington, Channin Tankersley, Jacob Lucas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/john-carney-invades-gulf-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shuman Wins The War On Lucas Oil Dirt​*
Steadily working his way to the front from seventh-starting spot , Casey Shuman picked up his first victory of the season with the Impact Signs, Awnings and Wraps WAR Sprint Series presented by Next LED on Saturday at Lucas Oil Speedway.

Wade Seiler set the early pace with Riley Kreisel moving from fifth to second very quickly. Mitchell Moore, Kenny Potter, Chris Parkinson and Shuman also stayed within striking distance of Seiler.

With Kreisel heavily pressuring Seiler lap after lap, Moore and Potter had their own battle going on for third with Potter taking over the spot on lap eight.

Shuman, meanwhile, disposed of Parkinson for fifth on lap nine.

On lap 11, Kreisel worked his way past Seiler for the lead. Potter would also get by Seiler a lap later to take over second.

Shuman, who was now up to fourth, would get by Seiler on lap 12 and set his sights on Kreisel and Potter.

Kreisel would continue to lead as Potter and Shuman worked their way closer lap by lap.

On lap 16, Kreisel had trouble getting by a lapped car and Shuman moved by both Potter and Kreisel to take the lead.

With Shuman running high, Potter made a run on the bottom with Kreisel also in the hunt. As Potter worked his way past Shuman and into the lead, the yellow came out for John Helm, who had spun in turn one. With a full lap not yet in the books, Potter went back to second with Shuman back in front for the restart.

On the restart, Shuman was in command as Kreisel began to get heavy pressure from Seiler, Moore, and Craig Carroll. The trio would move past Kreisel on lap 19.

Shuman would cruise on to the win in the Hockett Racing/Korte Transportation No. 75 with Potter coming home a strong second in his Dayco Painting XXX.

Moore was third, with Jeff Grimes and Carroll completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Casey Shuman, Kenny Potter, Mitchell Moore, Wade Seiler, Craig Carroll, Chris Parkinson, Riley Kreisel, Warren Johnson, Josh Stephens, Tim Kent, Rik Forbes, Ryan Kitchen, Nathan Ryun, Chad Tye, John Helm, Chad Goff, Casey Baker, Scott Comstock, Jeff Wingate, Steve Thomas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/shuman-wins-the-war-on-lucas-oil-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagen Completes POWRi Midget Sweep​*
Darren Hagen completed a sweep of the weekend's POWRi Midget Series doubleheader with a victory in Saturday's Open Wheel Showdown at Lucas Oil Speedway.

Hagen beat Tyler Thomas to the checkered flag with Jake Neuman, Michelle Decker and Tucker Klaasmeyer rounding out the top five.

Hagen also won Friday's feature at Valley Speedway.

*The finish:*
Darren Hagen, Tyler Thomas, Jake Neuman, Michelle Decker, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Chett Gehrke, Alex Sewell, Kory Schudy, Eric Fenton, Kyle Shuett, Matt Sherrell, Andrew Felker, Nick Bailey, Tyler Nelson, Justin Peck, Blake Edwards, Austin Brown, Kyle Keeler, Mark Chisholm, Alex Bright, Ty Hulsey, Anton Hernandez.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/hagen-completes-powri-midget-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cottle Scores In MSCS Return To Montpelier​*
Shane Cottle was persistent Saturday night at the Montpelier Motor Speedway and his

determination paid off as he took the $2,000 first prize for winning the Hoosier Tire Midwest Sprint Car Series feature.

The race marked the return of the Hoosier Tire Midwest Sprint Car Series to the speedway after a 14 year absence.

Cottle started sixth in the feature and took the lead on lap 21. He had managed to pass Robert Ballou seven laps earlier to take the runner-up spot.

Jon Stanbrough was leading at the time. Stanbrough had started on the pole and appeared to have the fastest car in the field, but he spun between turns one and two. Cottle was already in position to inherit the lead.

"This place is pretty cool. There have been a lot of improvements since I last raced here. This race was a lot of fun. I hope the fans enjoyed it," said Cottle.

The battle for second and higher paying spots in the top five was continuous. Brady Short had the last opportunity and managed to pass Ballou coming out of the fourth turn. Ballou would finish third. Dave Darland drove to a fourth place finish. Dickie Gaines was fifth.

There was one red flag during the feature. Kevin Thomas Jr. flipped his sprint into turn two on lap three. The car was taken to the work area but repairs could not be finished in time for him to rejoin the field which was ready to take the green flag once again.

*The finish:*
Shane Cottle, Brady Short, Robert Ballou, Dave Darland, Dickie Gaines, Jon Stanbrough, Carson Short, Stuart Hanft, Matt Goodnight, Logan Jarrett, Lynsey Liguori, Dave Gross, Jerry ***** Jr., Cooper Clouse, Kevin Thomas Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/cottle-scores-in-mscs-return-to-montpelier/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four To Join Little 500 Hall Of Fame​*
A former Little 500 competitor, race promoter, car owner and event photographer are slated for induction into the Little 500 Hall of Fame on May 23 as part of Pay Less Little 500 Week.

The class of 2015 will be formally inducted at a luncheon at Anderson Speedway the afternoon of the Little 500.

The class of 2015 includes Mike Bowman, Rick Dawson, Max Dolder and Denny England.

Bowman, of Crawfordsville, Ind., is a car owner who has fielded 10 entries from 2004-14. His cars have completed 5,075 laps, earned two wins (2007 & 2010) with Eric Gordon, scored six top-three finishes and garnered 844 laps led.

Dawson, of Pendleton, Ind., is the current owner of Anderson Speedway.

He has overseen race since acquiring track in 1997 and has been instrumental in bringing national television coverage to the race in recent years.

Dolder, of Tampa, Fla., is aeteran racing photographer who has been covering the race since 1985. His photos have appeared in several national publications including Open Wheel Magazine, National Speed Sport News, Sprint Car & Midget Magazine, Hoseheads Sprint Car News and the Little 500 program.

England, of Warsaw, Ind., made 13 starts from 1992-2012. He earned two top-five finishes, including 2nd in 1994. he has eight top-10 finishes, has led 29 laps and completed 5,367 total laps.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/four-to-join-little-500-hall-of-fame/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Douglas Races His Way To TORC Win​*
It's said everything is bigger in Texas and after Friday's racing was canceled due to severe storms, a massive crowd came out to the Dirt Track at Texas Motor Speedway to see the 2015 season opener of TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL.

Those fans that packed the stands were not disappointed as they watched hardcore battles in all three PRO categories with Scott Douglas earning the victory in PRO 4WD, defending PRO 2WD champion CJ Greaves kicking off his season with a win, and Kyle Hart taking his first-ever TORC PRO Light race title.

Texas native Mike Jenkins led for much of the first half of the PRO 4WD race with CJ Greaves and Johnny Greaves racing second and third behind him.

Chad Hord, who suffered transmission issues during qualifying, fell back early as two-time NASCAR Truck Series champ Matt Crafton, driving a special Chris Kyle Memorial Benefit paint scheme, was running on only two-wheel drive due to a differential issue in practice.

There was beating and banging between the top three as Douglas was patient and opportunistic, picking off drivers one by one. Jenkins lost the lead as the Greaves boys tag teamed him, but then they got into each other in the final turn before the flag stand. Douglas took the lead and never relinquished it.

CJ's truck was wounded in the contact with Johnny and was never a factor for the remainder of the race. Hord moved up to third and was looking competitive enough to race with second-place Jenkins, but Johnny was able to make the pass & regain the runner-up spot.

In the first race of the night, Travis Dinsmore, who finished second at the last race of 2014 in Crandon, led for most of the race, but near the end, biked it in the hairpin turn, falling to fifth. Kyle Hart was a top-three truck all night, battling with Crandon winner Shawn Morris. Doug Mittag was second early on, but after contact in Turn 3, fell back in the pack and was black-flagged after the competition caution.

Luke Johnson battled hard all night and after the final caution when Jake Lunderby, driving CJ's old PRO Light, rolled over in the hairpin turn, Johnson dive bombed into Turn 1 and took second place from Morris, while Hart checked out. For a driver who didn't even think he was going to be able to race this season until a week before the event after Cooper Tire stepped up to give him a full season of racing, a runner-up for Johnson was huge.

The PRO 2WD race saw CJ Greaves pick up where he left off last year, taking a dominating win. Obstacles played a big part in the race as 2009 TMS PRO Light winner Marty Hart hit a tire barrier as did Mittag.

Mittag and Hart were fighting hard for second most of the race as was Keegan Kincaid. Mittag and Hart ended up getting into each other which put Hart back to fourth. Mittag was able to stay in second, but he later suffered a right rear flat and finished fifth.

At the end of the race, Hart was beginning to reel in Kincaid for second, but ran out of laps. Mittag eventually finished fifth with Arie Luyendyk, Jr. finishing just outside the podium in fourth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/douglas-races-his-way-to-torc-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Among Drivers Excited For Eldora​*
Fans are excited, the crews are ready and the drivers think it's a "must see" event.

The winged sprint cars from the World of Outlaws (WoO) and the traditional non-winged sprint cars from the United States Auto Club (USAC) will race at Eldora this Friday, May 8 and Saturday, May 9. It is the first time the two prolific sanctioning bodies will showcase their national winged and non-winged sprint car tours on the same track on the same nights.

The USAC sanctioning body has been competing at Eldora since 1962 and Dave Darland is looking for his 100th USAC win and his 56th in sprint cars. Darland has won twice this season and has five wins at Eldora including in April 2014.

"It will be a great opportunity for winged and non-winged fans to get to see the other in competition and enjoy the plusses of each series," Darland said. I hope everybody has a fun time and comes away with good memories. I'm looking forward to theMay 8-9 races at Eldora. It's one of my favorite tracks and has been very kind to me in the past. It would be great to get my 100th USAC National victory there. The weekend presents a one-of-a-kind opportunity for USAC and the World of Outlaws and it should generate a huge following of fans."

Four drivers, Jac Haudenschild, Steve Kinser, Danny Smith, and Brad Sweet have won in both divisions at Eldora. And there has been plenty of build up to this event.

Since 2010, the hot driver at Eldora in World of Outlaws competition has been Joey Saldana, who has won six times in that period.

"I love going there," Saldana said. "It's about two-and-a-half hours from my house (in Brownsburg, Indiana). It's awesome to be able to race that close to home and to be able to race on a track as prestigious as that. You want to be able to excel and definitely going in there in May for a two day show gets you ready for the Kings Royal (in July). Not that it's the same track but it's the same atmosphere. It's just such a different track to race."

He is also excited about racing with USAC.

"Huge fan," Saldana said. "Looking forward to it. For me, growing up, that's what I got to see a lot of. One of my last races was Four Crown when my dad was racing a sprint car and champ car there at Eldora. I think it's a great way to get fans to see both styles of racing. I'm a fan of sprint car racing so I'm looking forward to racing and watching the USAC guys."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/saldana-among-drivers-excited-for-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weaver Set To Tackle The Outlaws​*
Perfection will be on the line Saturday night at Smoky Mountain Speedway.

After starting the season with eight victories in eight races, veteran regional racer Randy Weaver, 45, of Crossville, Tenn., will attempt to add a national touring victory to his remarkable early-season win streak when the World of Outlaws Late Model Series visits Smoky Mountain for the third annual Mountain Outlaw 50 Presented by NAPA.

"With the way we're running I really can't wait for the Outlaws race this weekend," said Weaver, who has scored two of his eight wins in regional series action at Smoky Mountain's 4/10-mile oval. "We've got a really good car with a good package for Smoky Mountain. I know the streak's gonna end sometime, but I'm gonna do everything I can to keep it going."

Weaver's start to the season has been nothing short of amazing. With victories at seven different tracks and spread between four different regional tours, Weaver has proven not only his strength but also his versatility on his way to racking up a whopping $58,000 in race winnings.

His biggest score during the streak earned Weaver a career-high $20,000 with the Georgia-based Ultimate Super Late Model Series in his first visit to Virginia Motor Speedway.

"The biggest thing to me is that it's been at so many different venues," said Weaver, whose Outlaw Racing Southeast team fields a Cornett-powered Longhorn Chassis. "Some of the tracks we've been to quite a bit and some we've never even been to.

Tracks in several different states and with several different series with all different kinds of competitors. That's the coolest thing about it to me is just how consistent we've been no matter where we've raced at or who we've raced against.

"It's pretty amazing really. Sometimes, I just sit and shake my head at it. You don't really even dream about having a streak like this because it's something that just never happens."

While his winning streak may already have reached unbelievable status, it could become even more incredible if Weaver is able to add a World of Outlaws victory to his ledger on Saturday night.

For all that the veteran racer has accomplished in his more than two decades of racing - he has more than 350 career victories and is a three-time Southern All Star Series champion - Weaver has never won a national touring event.

Checking that achievement off his list with his first WoO LMS victory would make his current win streak all the more satisfying.

"It'd be great to win this weekend not just to add to the streak but to add to my resume," said Weaver, whose previous best WoO LMS performance was a third-place finish at Volunteer Speedway in Bulls Gap, Tenn., in 2007. "We've won some big races, but winning on a national tour like the World of Outlaws is something I've always wanted to do

"We've led a few of those races, but it always seems like something crazy happens. If I race my whole life and never win one, I'll still be happy with what I've accomplished, but yeah, it would be nice to win one before I'm done.

"I don't know if it puts you in a different league than what you were before winning one, but it definitely would be satisfying for me personally to finally win one. I think it would show just how hard our team has worked and how far we've come after all the time we've put in over the years."

A streak as phenomenal as Weaver's would be special for just about any driver at any point in a career. But for Weaver, the current run of success comes at a particularly meaningful time following the death of his father Glen, who passed away from pancreatic cancer in November.

"This year's in memory of my dad," Weaver said. "I wish he could've been a part of this, but I've got a pretty good reason to drive me harder this year more than ever. We've been really blessed to make it a real good year for him so far, but getting that first Outlaws win would make it even more special."

With his team operating in top form and the Outlaws headed to one of his best tracks in Smoky Mountain, Weaver knows Saturday's race could be the best chance he's ever had at finally breaking through for his first WoO LMS victory. But even a driver who has a run of perfection as long as Weaver's knows nothing in racing is a sure thing.

"This is probably the best I've been running going into one of these races, but that really doesn't mean anything," Weaver said. "We're gonna give it our best shot and see how everything shakes out, but you never know when you're racing against this good of competition. But we'll do our best and maybe by the end of it we'll still be perfect."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/weaver-set-to-tackle-the-outlaws/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ball Gets First Sprint Invaders Victory​*
Jamie Ball held off Nate Van Haaften for his first feature win with the Shottenkirk Sprint Invaders Wednesday night at Southern Iowa Speedway. Ball topped a 25-car field on a beautiful night and earned $1,500 for his win.

Tony Shilling, who won the Randall's Performance Shake-up Dash, led from his starting spot outside of row one early in the 20-lap feature event.

Ball charged by Harold Pohren into second on the second lap and Van Haaften followed him into third.

By lap three, Terry McCarl, who started in row five was up to fourth. Ball continued to reel in Shilling as the lead pair hit traffic on lap six. Coming out of turn four, the two contacted.

Ball emerged unscathed and in the lead, while Shilling careened sideways. Masterful driving saw him save his mount and gather himself in the fifth position. Van Haaften, McCarl and Joe Beaver found their way by Shilling.

On lap 13, Donnie Steward came to a stop on the backstretch, bringing the race's first caution flag.

Ball led Van Haaften, MccArl, Beaver and Shilling back to green. Van Haaften tried the low side of turns one and two, but couldn't find his way by the leader.

The story was the same after a lap-15 restart.

That slowdown came when Russ Hall and B main winner Jon Agan contacted in a battle to work into the top five. Dakota Hendrickson slid into the two stopped cars as well.

Ball held on the last five laps ahead of Van Haaften, McCarl, Beaver and Shilling. Chris Martin, John Schulz, Josh Schneiderman, Ricky Montgomery and Mike Philben rounded out the top 10.

"I want to apologize for getting into (Shilling)," Ball said. "Those two lapped cars&#8230;there were four cars there you could throw a blanket over. I guess I don't have too many friends out there. We come to win. That's what we did tonight. About five days ago, I led 22 of 25 laps and got bit by a yellow in Rock Rapids.

Every time it came out tonight, I thought, 'not again.' When you have Terry McCarl behind you, it's hard not to think about what he might do. To beat Terry and a good field of cars was one heck of an accomplishment and a good start to our season."

Van Haaften talked about his plan on going for the lead on the low side.

"That's usually my forte," he explained.

"I thought I needed to give it a shot at least. I tried grabbing for a little more wing on the last restart. Jamie hadn't been taking off that well. The last one he actually did. He ran really strong and hit his marks. I just needed him to bobble a little more. It was definitely a pretty good racetrack. There were two good grooves. When you have Terry McCarl behind you, you think about him going around you, but we needed to go for the win. It was a heck of a lot of fun. I think this is our best Sprint Invaders finish so far, and hopefully, it's a good sign of things to come."

*The finish:*
Jamie Ball, Nate Van Haaften, Terry McCarl, Joe Beaver, Tony Shilling, Chris Martin, John Schulz, Josh Schneiderman, Ricky Montgomery, Mike Philben, Harold Pohren, Tim Moore, Jon Agan, Russ Hall, Dakota Hendrickson, Dustin Clark, Donnie Steward, Mike Houseman Jr., Jarrod Schneiderman, Mike Mayberry.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/ball-gets-first-sprint-invaders-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Officials, Residents Talk Moody Mile's Future​*
It is becoming clear that the future of the New York State Fairgrounds could include horses or race cars, but likely not both.

Fairgrounds officials held a public forum Wednesday evening to listen to ideas from residents about what to do with a $50 million budget given to the fairgrounds by legislators in the latest state budget.

More than 300 people were on hand to discuss the future of the facility, including Brian Carter, CEO of World Racing Group, which hosts the annual Super DIRT Week event at the historic one-mile dirt track.

"This is the Daytona 500 for dirt-track racing. This is the Super Bowl for dirt-track racing and you don't have to bid on it Syracuse. This is where we want to be, right here," Carter told WSYR-TV.

Racing fans are concerned because early plans for the new-look fairgrounds include the destruction of the legendary grandstands that are a part of the "Moody Mile" used by the World Racing Group to host Super DIRT Week and the annual Syracuse 200 big-block modified race.

If the grandstands are destroyed, it could open up the fairgrounds for a plethora of new ideas, including the introduction of horse racing.

The open space created by the demolition could then be used for new investments at the fairgrounds.

WSYR-TV reports that an international equestrian group has expressed interest in exploring the idea of bringing horse racing to the New York State Fairgrounds in Syracuse.

At this time no decision has been made regarding the future of the facility.

Local officials have asked that those interested in sharing ideas regarding the future of the facility should email them at [email protected].

The 44th annual Super DIRT Week will be held Oct. 7-11 at the New York State Fairgrounds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../officials-residents-talk-moody-miles-future/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hirst Out, Dollansky In For Roth​*
After spending a couple of weeks with Roth Motorsports on the World of Outlaws trail, Kyle Hirst has decided to head back to his native California and continue his 2015 racing season.

With that, Roth Motorsports has hired Elk River, Minn. driver Craig Dollansky to pilot their car this weekend at the Eldora Speedway.

"I really have to thank Dennis and Teresa Roth for giving me such a great opportunity, unfortunately after a few weeks, I have decided that I am happier racing in California," Kyle Hirst said. "It looks like I will be able to drive for Roth Motorsports and a few other people back home, so I think this will truly work out for everyone."

With Hirst heading home to pilot the No. 83jr machine next weekend in Tulare, Calif., Roth Motorsports has made the decision to put Craig Dollansky in their machine starting this weekend at the Eldora Speedway.

Dollansky is no stranger to the famous Eldora Speedway as he has 4 career wins to his credit as he also sits 10th on the all time World of Outlaws feature event wins list with 59 wins to his credit.

"First off, we really admire Kyle Hirst's honesty, and respect his decision," 
Dennis Roth said. "We look forward to continuing our relationship with him in California. We are very pleased to have Craig Dollansky in our car this weekend, and look forward to watching him work with our team and represent us."

A seasoned veteran, Dollansky looks forward to the chance to compete for the legendary Roth Motorsports team as he makes his debut at legendary Eldora Speedway on Friday night.

"It's an honor to drive for Dennis and Teresa Roth," Dollansky said. "They have fielded first class race teams for a lot of years, and I have a lot of respect for them, and the entire Roth Motorsports organization. I have a very strong desire to race and win, and Dennis and Teresa Roth have a solid team in place for me to work with. I am very eager to get back to racing, and am thankful for the opportunity."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/hirst-out-dollansky-in-for-roth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Linville Looking For Ponderosa Upset​*
Over the past four years, Dustin Linville has padded his resume with weekly race wins and special event triumphs at Ponderosa Speedway. On Friday night, the Bryantsville, Ky., racer will attempt to add a national touring victory to his Ponderosa tally when the World of Outlaws Late Model Series makes its first-ever visit to the Central Kentucky track.

Linville will be among a strong contingent of local and regional drivers aiming to overcome the stars of the WoO LMS as Ponderosa hosts its first-ever national touring race. Friday's $10,000-to-win program kicks off a doubleheader weekend for the WoO LMS, which moves to Smoky Mountain Speedway in Maryville, Tenn., on Saturday.

"I'm pretty pumped up," said Linville, who launched his Late Model career at Ponderosa in 2008 and in the same season won the track's Rookie of the Year Award and the first of his two Late Model track championships. "We've won some big races there, but then there's never been a race this big. Hopefully we have a good night and have some things go our way."

Linville, who will celebrate his 24th birthday one day before Friday's WoO LMS visit, has been among the winningest drivers at Ponderosa over the past four years with victories in the track's Hugh "Junebug" Rowland Memorial, Red Clay Bash and Fall Classic.

Linville has also had success away from Ponderosa on his way to emerging as one of Kentucky's most promising up-and-coming regional racers. His notable showings include a solid performance in last year's WoO LMS event at 201 Speedway in Sitka, Ky., in which Linville posted the fastest time in his qualifying group, won his heat race and finished 14th in his first ever WoO LMS A-Main start.

But even with his success away from his home track, Linville knows he's best at Ponderosa, making Friday's race perhaps the best opportunity he has ever had to accomplish his goal of winning a national touring event.

"It's always been my goal to win a national touring race, and this is probably the best chance we've ever had to do it," said Linville, who drives a family-owned No. D8 Swartz Xtreme Race Car. "I know those Outlaws guys have their stuff dialed in and they're tough everywhere they go, but I feel like we're pretty tough too. If we run like we know how and get just a few things to go our way, I think we stand a pretty good chance."

Linville hopes that his experience at Ponderosa will give him an advantage over the WoO LMS regulars, most of whom have little to no experience at the track. As Linville points out, the track's unique D-shape often proves tricky for first-time visitors, and the local and regional competitors there are more than formidable.

"It's different than anywhere I've ever been," Linville said of the 3/8-mile track. "There's not a whole lot of tracks that have that swoop in the front straightaway. It's going to be a different ballgame for those guys. You've got to set your car up different than anywhere you go for that place. "It's one of those places that you can't ever count out the local guys and the regional guys that stop in there. There's a lot of good drivers that race there that are capable of winning a big race like this."

Linville would like to make sure that if a local driver does upset the WoO LMS regulars on Friday, it's him doing it. He's long dreamed of earning a national event victory and claiming it in front of his home-track fans would make the accomplishment even sweeter.

"Winning an Outlaws race would be pretty awesome, especially to do it at your home track in front of all your fans," Linville said. "Being my home track with a series like the World of Outlaws coming into town, it's a pretty big deal. To get to race against that caliber of competition in front of your family and fans, it's pretty cool. Hopefully we can go out there and have a pretty good showing."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/linville-looking-for-ponderosa-upset/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar 358 Modifieds Set 2015 Schedule​*
New DIRTcar 358-Modified Starter Series events kick off the 2015 season for small block action on May 16 at Brockville (Ontario) Speedway before the championship stretch begins Sept. 6 with a 125-lap feature race on the highly competitive quarter-mile Cornwall (Ontario) Motor Speedway.

Last year's winner of at Cornwall, David Hebert, will be trying for another Series tour win and the overall 358-Modified Series title.

Eight additional long-distance point races at Autodrome Drummond, Mohawk Int'l Raceway, Autodrome Granby, Le RPM Speedway, Weedsport Speedway, Brewerton Speedway and Brockville Speedway, plus the non-point 150-lap event at the New York State Fairgrounds during NAPA Super DIRT Week, will comprise the season-ending fall series leading to the determination of the 2015 champion.

Erick Rudolph of Rochester, N.Y., the defending 358-Modified Series champion, has elected to concentrate his efforts this season running the DIRTcar Big-Block Modified program. Since Rudolph will be running only select 358-Modified shows it leaves the title spot open for grabs.

Carey Terrance, who finished second in last season's point battle by four points, and third-place finisher Mario Clair, are sure to be two of the strongest competitors for the title. Only 10 points separated the top three contenders last year. Each ran all 13 fall series events in 2014.

Expected to also be strong contenders in 2015 would be Ryan Arbuthnot with two wins last season, David Hebert with three wins and young gun Mat Williamson of Merrittville who finished in ninth spot, running only six events. Williamson, the 2014 Merrittville 358 Champion, is planning to run the entire series in 2015.

The September and October long distance 358-Modified Series events are just one of three components of the points system that will crown a 2015 "358-Modified Series Champion." For 2015 the "Series Champion" point total is a combination of home track bonus points (similar to 2014), plus "Starter Series" points (new for 2015), plus fall Series points.

The 2015 point system will require 358-Modified drivers have a DIRTcar "home track" and be a member in good standing to be eligible for the 358-Modified series title at season end.

Twenty-one race dates at eight DIRTcar tracks have been designated as "Starter Series" dates during May 16 through Sept. 4. Drivers can earn points towards the overall 358-Modified Series championship by competing at any "Starter Series" races during the regular season and earn a maximum of 180 points from any three races towards their final point total. This means the excitement leading to that final point title will begin on May 16 at Brockville Ontario Speedway.

With the flexibility to earn "Starter Series" points throughout the regular race season, more drivers than ever before will enter the fall swing capable of winning the 358 Modified Series title.

Also up for grabs is the 2015 Mr. DIRTcar 358-Modified points that will be computed by a driver's best 16 finishes earned between Jan. 1 and Labor Day, 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/dirtcar-358-modifieds-set-2015-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Ends Two-Year WoO LMS Drought​*
It took a visit to a track he had never seen before for Rick Eckert to finally return to World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory lane.

Racing in front of a record crowd at Ponderosa Speedway in the track's first WoO LMS event, Eckert overtook race-long leader Darrell Lanigan amid heavy traffic on lap 30 of Friday's feature and later survived heavy pressure from Shane Clanton and Chub Frank during the closing laps of the 50-lap race.

After a lap-45 caution gave him clear track ahead, Eckert pulled away from Clanton and Frank and cruised through the final five laps on his way to earning $10,775 for his first WoO LMS victory since July 9, 2013.

"I was getting tired of hearing about that (winless streak)," said Eckert, the 2011 WoO LMS champion whose most recent series victory came at Gillette (Wyo.) Thunder Speedway. "I snuck by Darrell there in traffic. When you're the leader, traffic's bad. I knew when I got to traffic there I seen Shane's nose, but thankfully that caution came out."

Clanton settled for the runner-up spot, 0.707 seconds behind Eckert at the finish. He survived lap-32 contact with Lanigan, who nearly spun while looking low in an attempt to retake the lead from Eckert. The damage to Lanigan's car forced him out of the race and dropped him to a 21st-place finish.

The 12th-starting Frank finished third, matching his best WoO LMS finish of the season. Three-time WoO LMS champion Josh Richards finished fourth, moving him ahead of Lanigan for second in the series standings, 96 points behind Clanton. Dale McDowell rounded out the top five.

Eckert's long-awaited victory marks his first triumph since joining forces with Paul Crowl and Shawn and Lisa Martin of Viper Motorsports to field a Cornett-powered MasterSbilt by Huey machine on the WoO LMS tour this season. The new team struggled out of the gates this season, logging just four top 10s and no top fives in the year's first 10 WoO LMS races. But the team has hit their stride of late with Friday's victory giving Eckert back-to-back top-five WoO LMS finishes for the first time since August.

"We really struggled at the beginning of the year," said Eckert, who last season finished second in the final WoO LMS standings while filling in for Richards in the Rocket Chassis house car. "I just couldn't fit in these cars. We kept working on them, working on them, and the last couple weeks we made some big strides."

Clanton did all he could to keep pace with Eckert during the race's final laps, but his Weldbank Energy Capital Race Car was hampered by front-end damage from the contact with Clanton earlier in the race. The second-place result gives Clanton 11 tops fives and 12 top 10s in 13 WoO LMS races this season.

"Overall it was a good night to finish second with a torn-up race car," said Clanton, who hasn't won since winning four of seven races to start the WoO LMS season. "Hats off to Eckert. He needed that one as much as we did. We drove our heart out, just come up a little short."

Looking to end a lengthy winless streak of his own, Frank charged forward during the second half of the race and appeared ready to challenge both Clanton and Eckert before the lap-45 caution gave the front-runners clear track. He was unable to mount a serious challenge on Clanton in the run to the finish, but the third-place result was a major improvement over his finishes of 12th and 17th during last weekend's WoO LMS doubleheader in North Carolina.

"We had a good pretty good car tonight," said Frank, who hasn't won on the WoO LMS since Aug. 22, 2009. "The track actually was pretty racy. It got racy even though it had a little rubber on it and you could race on it pretty good. Restarts were key for us. The car's back, so we're looking forward to doing some more racing."

James Rice advanced from his 14th starting spot to finish sixth, while Eric Wells rallied from 24th to seventh after having to use a provisional to start the race.

*The finish:*
(3) Rick Eckert/50 $10,775
2. (4) Shane Clanton/50 $5,550
3. (12) Chub Frank/50 $3,550
4. (6) Josh Richards/50 $3,150
5. (5) Dale McDowell/50 $2,050
6. (14) James Rice/50 $2,200
7. (24) Eric Wells/50 $1,950
8. (10) Kent Robinson/50 $1,300
9. (19) Brandon Kinzer/50 $1,350
10. (16) Michael Chilton/50 $1,150
11. (9) Gregg Satterlee/50 $1,050
12. (15) Tim McCreadie/50 $1,650
13. (20) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $1,500
14. (22) Josh Rice/50 $900
15. (23) Morgan Bagley/49 $1,400
16. (1) Mason Zeigler/45 $850
17. (7) Mike Marlar/42 $770
18. (11) Brad Neat/32 $750
19. (18 ) Chase Junghans/32 $1,280
20. (21) Brandon Overton/32 $1,450
21. (2) Darrell Lanigan/30 $1,350
22. (13) Justin Rattliff/30 $700
23. (8 ) Dustin Linville/11 $700
24. (18 ) Steve Francis/10 $800

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/eckert-ends-two-year-woo-lms-drought/2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nick Snyder Makes A Big Statement​*
Once in a while it only takes a single statement victory to make a young driver's career. Saturday night at Traveler's Rest Speedway, 16-year-old rookie Nick Snyder found out how true that statement really is.

Snyder, from Marco Island, Fla., used a well-timed run to the inside of recent college graduate Morgan Turpen in turn three of the opening lap of Friday night's 30-lap feature to take the lead, a position he would never relinquish the rest of the distance to score his first-career United Sprint Car Series (USCS) filtercharged by K&N victory, his first win ever in a 360ci winged sprint car.

Despite the dominating look of the box score, Snyder had to work through lapped traffic, as well as hold off a determined run by eleven-time series champion Terry Gray in the final five laps, before scoring the wire-to-wire victory.

"I saw him [show his nose] there a couple of times, and I knew I had to drive it in deep to chop him off a little bit and kill his momentum," Snyder said. "I got nervous there in lapped traffic coming to the white - he got a run and I thought we were done at that point, but somehow I managed to use [Brandon McLain's] car in turn three to get back through on the high side."

"I'm thrilled that I'm standing here right now. This is a surreal feeling in our first full-time season, we've had so much bad luck before now that to have done this is a moment I'll never forget."

Gray finished second after his final run to the line came up about two feet short, but said he had another opportunity in traffic earlier in the race that he just couldn't capitalize on.

"We were working through the field there about halfway, and he and I went three-wide on the 6T [of Brad Wickham] and both Brad and I just got loose and made contact," Gray said. "For a while, I actually thought I had a right rear tire going flat, but once I figured out we were good there I was able to make one last run and it just wasn't quite enough."

"I'm not making excuses tonight, I got outdrove and that kid deserves this win. He drove a great race."

Gray's teammate Turpen, who is missing her college graduation ceremony to compete this weekend, crossed the line in third, while C.J. Miller finished fourth after a scary flip in hot laps that nearly demolished his No. 9 entry. Former USCS winner Lance Moss rounded out the top five.

The event ran caution-free and took just over seven minutes to complete.

*The finish:*
Nick Snyder, Terry Gray, Morgan Turpen, C.J. Miller, Lance Moss, Eric Riggins Jr., Johnny Petrozelle, Johnny Bridges, Brandon McLain, Jay Dunham, Brad Wickham, Bob Auld, Jeff Willingham, Joe Larkin, Sonny Stroud, Gary Troutman, Bobby Komisarski.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/nick-snyder-makes-a-big-statement/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Loyet Stops Brown In Eagle Thriller​*
Brad Loyet exchanged the lead with Brian Brown on the final lap to win a thrilling FVP National Sprint League feature at Eagle Raceway Friday night.

Loyet banked $3,000 for his win and put himself in position for a $20,000 bonus from Durst Motorplex if he can win Saturday night at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway.

Loyet led at the outset of the 30-lap feature from the pole. Terry McCarl and Brown followed him early. The first six laps were bumpy. Before a circuit could be completed, the red flag came out for Aaron Reutzel, who got all four wheels off the ground in turn two.

With four laps in the books, Ian Madsen came to a stop after making heavy contact with the turn one wall. A lap later, Lynton Jeffrey spun. Jeffrey would become the only flip victim with six laps recorded.

The final 24 laps went non-stop with Loyet leading McCarl, Brown, Danny Lasoski and Bill Balog on the restart. As drivers searched high and low, Loyet entered heavy traffic around lap 15. As Brown went high, McCarl used the low side to shoot into second on lap 22. Brown regained the spot three laps later with a slingshot move on the high side.

With Loyet slowed in traffic, Brown drove around him into the lead on lap 28. Loyet came back and led as the white flag flew. Brown grabbed the lead again in turns one and two, but Loyet was able to dive to the low side of three and four to win by barely a car length.

Lasoski surged to third, followed by Mark Dobmeier and KSE Hard-charger Tim Kaeding.

"We had a really good car," said Loyet. "We were bottled up a little in lapped traffic. We were really good on the open track. I have to give it up for my guys. They work their butts off all week long to get us here. I think we're the only ones eligible for that 20 grand tomorrow."

"Chad Morgan and Josh Hembe gave me a car that was capable of winning," said Brown, who was also the fast qualifier. "Brad did a hell of a job. Terry and I were going at it, too, and I could hear Danny on the outside. I guarantee you everyone here enjoyed that one. It was a heck of a race. It was great to be in a 410 again at Eagle and we're really happy to be a part of the FVP National Sprint League."

*The finish:*
Brad Loyet, Brian Brown, Danny Lasoski, Mark Dobmeier, Tim Kaeding, Terry McCarl, Bill Balog, Bryan Clauson, Logan Forler, Brooke Tatnell, Austin McCarl, Aaron Reutzel, Ian Madsen, Chris Martin, Matt Juhl, Dusty Zomer, Austin Johnson, Davey Heskin, Jack Dover, Josh Schneiderman, Dakota Hendrickson, Billy Alley, Lynton Jeffrey, Kevin Ingle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/loyet-stops-brown-in-eagle-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Keeps Rocking At Eldora​*
Robert Ballou continued his hot stretch on Friday night as he wired the field to win the Mother of All Sprint Car Weekends opening 30-lapper for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Cars at Eldora Speedway.

It was the Rocklin, Calif., native's fourth victory of the season in the Blakesley Auto - MPHG Promotions No. 12 Maxim/Ott as USAC shared the card with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series for the first time in history.

"It's so hard to win these races, as good as everyone is up front right now, but when you catch that front row like tonight, you have to take advantage," Ballou said. "We had obstacles from the beginning. The engine wasn't quite right in hot laps, but we decided to leave it for qualifying. After the heat, I knew we needed to change it to have a chance to win.

So, we took the engine out of our back-up car and replaced the engine we had in the primary car to make it out there.

"They kept a lot of grip in it tonight, which surprised me some for running both divisions of sprint cars, and luckily we were strong enough. Our motors are really a strong point for us, and hopefully we can use that to keep us up front."

Ballou led the opening half as most of the field ran the top side of the famed half-mile. The best battle developed for fourth, as Justin Grant and Thomas Meseraull went at it as they neared the halfway point. Grant tried to slide past Meseraull into turn three on lap 15, but the two made contact and Grant ended up in the wall, ending his night.

Defending series champion Brady Bacon was on the move from his 11th starting spot, moving into the top-six and challenging Jerry ***** Jr. for fifth, as Meseraull had moved by him for third and C.J. Leary came along for fourth. On lap 24, Bacon got over the turn-two cushion and hit the wall, coming to a stop to bring out the final caution.

Over the final seven laps, Ballou was unchallenged as Stanbrough distanced himself from the rest of the field to take home the second spot in the MP Environmental Services - AED Motorsports Products No. 81 Spike/J&D.

"We didn't have anything for Robert tonight, but this is a good run for us here and good for my confidence here as this hasn't been one of my better places lately," Stanbrough said. "We tried some things early in the night, and I was honestly shocked that we were as fast as we were in qualifying. We weren't that good, but we threw some things at it and had it pretty good for the feature. We've gotten better and better, finding what to do to the car to make it happy and make me happy."

Leary came on strong in the closing laps, pulling a slider on Meseraull to claim the final podium spot in the Leary Construction Company - Green Tech Lubricants No. 30 DRC/Claxton Mopar.

Meseraull made his opening night with USAC this season pay off as he finished fourth in the Keen's Body Shop - Spirit Medical Transport No. 18x DRC/Claxton, and Tracy Hines rounded out the top five in his The Carolina Nut Company - MPHG Promotions No. 4 DRC/Stanton Chevy.

Chase Stockon set the night's ProSource Fast Time and came home 10th to retain his National point lead, which is now just six over Ballou.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-keeps-rocking-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Adams Keeps Rolling At Traveler's Rest​*
Before 2015, micro sprint veteran Coby Adams only had one career www.rockauto.com USCS 600 Sprint Series win to his name. In the last two races, he's now tripled his series win total.

Adams started third at the wheel of his Adams Performance/Charlotte Rod and Custom No. 25 and dove three-wide into turn one to wrest the top spot away from K&N Filters Polesitter Bob Trapino and young gun Kyle Amerson, leading all 15 laps of Friday night's micro sprint feature at Travelers Rest Speedway to take his second straight series win, as well as his second of the 2015 season.

"It was a great night," Adams said. "Kyle and I are good buddies - I build his engines along with a lot of guys in the field - and we had a pretty good battle.

It was a lot of fun. To win a couple weeks ago at Carolina and now to come down here in our backup equipment and get another win, it's unbelievable."
Amerson came in second at the checkered flag after changing the lead with Adams three times in the opening two laps of the event.

"We had a good car, and we slid Coby there a couple times at the start - just couldn't keep it down and get the job done," Amerson explained. "It's a decent way to kick off our USCS run this season. We'll just move on to tomorrow night and see what we can do there."

Brandon Taylor, the talented 15-year-old from Cumming, Ga. who won earlier this season at Tennessee National Raceway, finished in third, with Johnstown, Pa. veteran Jim Young close behind in fourth. Mike Magic, the defending USCS 600 Southern Lightning regional champion, rounded out the top five at the checkered flag.

*The finish:*
Coby Adams, Kyle Amerson, Brandon Taylor, Jim Young, Mike Magic, Bob Trapino, Matt McCullough, Remeno Loyal, Shane Werner, Chris Huffman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/adams-keeps-rolling-at-travelers-rest/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Win No. 180 For Schatz​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6899&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Through the years Eldora Speedway has not always been kind to Donny Schatz. In fact, it had been almost exactly six years since the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing driver had stood as a winner in victory lane. Schatz changed that on Friday night though after he battled past Kerry Madsen and held off Shane Stewart to score his seventh World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"Every place we've struggled at this year and in the past, (my team has) picked up their game and come and gotten us good qualifying positions and wins," Schatz said. "This place was on that list. These guys just kept working at it. They beat their head against the wall just like I did&#8230; Feels good to get a victory here at Eldora. It's been a long time."

Early on in the night, Madsen was the one to beat. The Aussie started on the pole and held on to the lead for the first half of the feature.

On lap 12, as Madsen caught lapped traffic, Schatz quickly closed the gap. In turn four, Schatz looked low and pulled even with Madsen but wasn't able to get around. Down the front straight in to turns one and two, Schatz battled to the lead. Out of turn two, Madsen raced back and briefly freed himself of Schatz. The battle was not over. The six-time champion again got around Madsen as they exited turn four. Schatz firmly took hold of the lead this time.

"Typically that's not our deal up on top but they've got an awesome racecar underneath me," Schatz said. "To be able to race up there, Kerry must have faded there at the end but he's normally pretty good here too."

Through lapped traffic and a late race caution, Schatz held off a challenge from Shane Stewart to win the feature.

"We came in to tonight just trying to get ourselves qualified well," Schatz said of his Bad Boy Buggies team. "We did that. Get ourselves through the heat - we did that. Get forward in the dash - we did that. And try to get that win and we did that. Tomorrow is a new day. We've got to go back and try to learn from the mistakes we made tonight and try to make things a little bit better. These guys are trying to win a championship and I'm doing everything I can to help them."

Schatz's win was the 180th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of his career. He's the third winningest driver in series history. Following his victory, Schatz also slightly extended his championship points lead over second place Shane Stewart to 33.

Stewart, who also finished the night in second place, slipped back to fourth on the start. He rode there through much of the first half of the night before closing on third place Rico Abreu. Stewart battled around Abreu and then, on lap 19, got around second place Madsen as the two exited off of turn four.

In the waning laps, Stewart tried to close on Schatz but was forced to fend off Abreu who tried to take over the second spot as Madsen faded back. Neither driver was successful.

Stewart scored his 12th top-five finish of the season.

"We unloaded fast tonight and (crew members Scotty Martin and Andrew Seamans), as always, did a great job for me," Stewart said. "We're staying close to Donny - we just can't get too far away from him. That team is just so darn good. It's a testament to them and how hard they work and it's a testament to my guys at how hard they're working to try to keep up with that guy. It's always a pleasure driving that number 2 car. It's always a pleasure coming here to race at Eldora. The fans are excellent. We'll try again tomorrow."

Abreu, who already has two Outlaws wins this season, closed out the night with a third place finish.

"We've had a lot of momentum," Abreu said. "We just haven't had the finishes. Either I crash or we've had a few mechanical failures. It's just the way it goes."

Abreu said having the opportunity to race with experienced drivers like Schatz and Stewart has helped his development this season.

"I just keep getting better and better each race. I'm thankful to be here. Thank you Tony (Stewart), Earl (Baltes) for building such a great race track - it's definitely one of my favorites."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series wraps up the 'Mother of all Sprint Car Weekends' tomorrow night at Eldora Speedway. The series joins the USAC National Sprint Car Series for the second night of a double header at the historic track. Tickets are still available. Find out more information about the event and how to buy tickets at http://woosprint.com/eldora-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../05/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Eldora-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Smokes WoO LMS Field​*
Scott Bloomquist made winning Saturday night's Mountain Outlaw 50 Presented by NAPA look easy, but there was so much more that went into his dominant performance than the 50 flawless laps he ran around Smoky Mountain Speedway.

After struggling to get his self-designed Sweet-Bloomquist car to perform to his liking for most of the season, Bloomquist, 51, of Mooresburg, Tenn., and his team undertook a complete rebuild on the car in preparation for Saturday's World of Outlaws Late Model Series event. The hard work paid off with Bloomquist cruising to a $10,125 victory in front of a near-capacity crowd at the East Tennessee oval.

"We worked all week on this car," said Bloomquist, the 2004 WoO LMS champion who recorded his second series victory of the season and 28th of his Hall-of-Fame career. "We'd been having trouble with it, so this week we stripped it down completely to the frame, cut it in three pieces and put it back together. I was pretty confident it was gonna run good tonight."

Bloomquist was dominant all night in his Reece Monuments-sponsored ride. He posted the fastest time in his qualifying group, led every lap of his heat race and controlled the entire distance of the 50-lap A-Main after drawing the pole position in the night's top-eight redraw.

He built a lead of more than seven seconds during a 30-lap green-flag run and pulled away from Ray Cook and Darrell Lanigan after the race's final restart on lap 32.

"It's nice when they run a big race here and we can win," said Bloomquist whose shop is roughly an hour and a half drive from Smoky Mountain Speedway. "We go home feeling good and got our confidence high knowing we got two really good race cars."

The second-starting Cook settled for the runner-up finish after holding off a fierce challenge from Lanigan, who advanced from his fifth starting spot to finish third. Tim McCreadie rallied from the 17th starting position to finish fourth with 10th-starting Chub Frank rounding out the top five.

Making his first WoO LMS appearance of the season, Cook was solid in his Jay Dickens-powered Capital Race Car, matching his career-best WoO LMS finish.

But the 43-year-old veteran racer couldn't keep pace with Bloomquist.

"He shows up every now and then and spoils the show," Cook said of Bloomquist's impressive performance. "He's had a good year, but not to his standards. He's back rolling now it looks like."

After moving into third on lap 21, Lanigan pressured Cook for most of the second half of the race. The three-time and defending WoO LMS champion felt his Cornett-powered Club 29 house car was capable of running with Bloomquist, but he never got the chance to show it as he failed to find a way around Cook.

"I would've liked to have got up there and raced with (Bloomquist) at the front," said Lanigan, who is still looking for his first WoO LMS victory of the season after last year winning a single-season record 17 series races. "It was a little hard to pass, but we had a pretty good hot rod."

Lanigan's third-place effort moved him back ahead of fellow three-time WoO LMS champion Josh Richards for second in the series standings. Richards, who finished sixth in Saturday's race trails Lanigan by two points. The two past champions are chasing Shane Clanton, who leads the chase by 90 points after a seventh-place finish on Saturday.

*The finish:*
1. (1) Scott Bloomquist/50 $10,125
2. (2) Ray Cook/50 $5,500
3. (5) Darrell Lanigan/50 $3,600
4. (17) Tim McCreadie/50 $3,150
5. (10) Chub Frank/50 $2,550
6. (8 ) Josh Richards/50 $2,350
7. (7) Shane Clanton/50 $1,950
8. (12) Jimmy Owens/50 $1,300
9. (18 ) Mike Marlar/50 $1,250
10. (11) Steve Francis/50 $1,200
11. (21) Randy Weaver/50 $1,050
12. (3) Derek Ellis/50 $1,050
13. (9) Donald McIntosh/50 $1,000
14. (15) Eric Wells/50 $1,500
15. (4) Frank Heckenast Jr./49 $1,400
16. (23) Morgan Bagley/49 $1,350
17. (24) Chase Junghans/49 $1,320
18. (13) Rick Eckert/48 $1,400
19. (14) Dale McDowell/47 $730
20. (19) Brandon Overton/41 $1,500
21. (20) Kent Robinson/34 $700
22. (6) Vic Hill/28 $750
23. (16) Austin Smith/22 $700
24. (22) Don O'Neal/16 $700

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/bloomquist-smokes-woo-lms-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Riggins Nabs Third USCS Victory Of 2015​*
Call Eric Riggins Jr. three-time.

The 19-year-old sprint car hotshoe from Charlotte, N.C., now has three United Sprint Car Series (USCS) filtercharged by K&N main event wins in 2015, after he blew by eleven-time and defending series champion Terry Gray on lap 22 of the 30-lap Night of the Wings main event at North Georgia Speedway and led the final nine laps en route to www.rockauto.com USCS Victory Lane.

The win was Riggins' 11th career series victory and his first at North Georgia Speedway, the first stop for the series at the Chatsworth, Ga. track since 2004. The win also gave Riggins sole possession of tenth on the series' all-time wins list.

"I had hoped when I started I might be able to do everything we're doing right now," Riggins smiled. "I was just trying to hit my marks all night, because Terry doesn't miss his. When we finally got around him there I knew I just had to be smooth the rest of the way. It paid off tonight."

Gray's teammate Morgan Turpen nipped him at the line for second, with Gray coming home as the last driver on the podium in third.

"We just got too loose," Gray said simply. "Couldn't hold it down in three and four. I was good out front, things just didn't fall our way tonight."

Johnny Bridges was fourth and Bridges' cousin Lance Moss rounded out the top five.

In the companion, www.rockauto.com USCS 600 Sprint Car Series feature, veteran mini sprint pilot Jim Young became the first multi-time winner of the 2015 season.

*The finish:*
Eric Riggins Jr., Morgan Turpen, Terry Gray, Johnny Bridges, Lance Moss, Brandon McLain, Johnny Petrozelle, Aubrey Black, Jeff Willingham, Jay Dunham, Joe Larkin, Don Ryder, Bob Auld, Don Goodwin, Nick Snyder.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/riggins-nabs-third-uscs-victory-of-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schmidt Breaks Through At Beaver Dam​*
It had been some time in the making, but the Rhine Auto Motorsports team and it's driver Ben Schmidt had been destined for victory lane, it was simply a matter of when and if their luck would hold.

Snake bit on several occasions the past couple seasons, Schmidt avoided mechanical issues, and outran Phillip Mock, and a hard charging Blake Nimee to earn his first career victory with the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprints.

Aside from an initial red flag incident the 30 lap main event clicked off 30 laps in rapid fashion running from green to checker.

The smooth racing surface of the third mile, banked oval provided plenty pedal down racing as Schmidt ran, and hid from Nimee throughout the majority of the contest, with Mock taking over second in the closing laps. Neither driver was able to move within striking distance of Schmidt who held a dozen car length lead as the checker flag fell.

"This feels like the first win of my career," said Schmidt after returning to the ground for an interview after having climbed the wing of his car to salute the fans from victory lane.

Schmidt who had tasted victory often in 360 Sprint action, most notably at the Sheboygan County Fairpark, where he holds multiple championships was able to bask in the glory of his first 410 sprint win this evening.

Schmidt pretty much ran the entire 30 laps with his foot planted firmly on the gas.

"I kept looking over my right rear looking for someone to try and pass. No one ever came," noted Schmidt.

It wasn't for the lack of trying by his competitors.

When the initial green flag waved the 24 car field came up to speed only briefly as fourth row starters Mike Reinke, and Travis Whitney touched briefly sending Reinke into a series of tumbles.

The incident also collected, 2013 IRA Rookie of the Year titlist Jeremy Schultz.

Both Whitney, and Schultz would be able to rejoin the action, while Reinke's broken machine was relegated to the pit area.

Underway again polesitter Jason Johnson burst in opening lead, while Schmidt who started outside the front row scrambled to make the high side work.

Johnson was credited with leading the initial circuit before Schmidt overhauled him for the top spot. Once out front Schmidt began to check out on the field.

Johnson held fast to the second spot while Scott Uttech, Nimee, and Mock did battle for the third position. Nimee, surged past Uttech on the outside for third on lap six and then began to reel in Johnson.

By lap 10 Schmidt already began to lap back markers weaving in, and out of traffic while maintaining his lead. Nimee used lapped machine to his advantage bolting past Johnson on lap 11 to snag second.

Once into second Nimee now fought to close on the straightaway lead Schmidt had built up. Deeper in the field Mock began his effort to advance. He worked past both Uttech, and Johnson for third and began to shadow Nimee.

As the race continued Schmidt kept his margin at the front. When the final circuits came into view Schmidt found himself having to work extra hard to pass lapped cars. This allowed Nimee to close within a dozen car lengths.

Mock meanwhile began to surge, finding additional speed in his No. 1m machine that he had twice put in victory late at Beaver Dam Raceway last season. Inside the final five circuits Mock moved into second, and began to slice away at Schmidt's margin.

The effort was too little, too late however as Schmidt reached the finish line first. Mock, who scored his first career Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Car victory at Beaver Dam last year, had to settle for second this evening.

Nimee held fast to his first career podium finish. His third place effort marking his best run in the series.

Johnson's smooth driving was rewarded with a fourth place effort also a career high run. Fast qualifier Bill Rose nailed down the final top five spot with a solid drive from the 9th starting spot. Rose, the series point leader, has three consecutive top five performances so far this season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/schmidt-breaks-through-at-beaver-dam/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Prevails In NSL Debut At Knoxville​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=6998&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Danny Lasoski scored victory No. 102 at the Knoxville Raceway, but it still was a historic first. Saturday's event marked the first ever visit for the FVP National Sprint League at the "Sprint Car Capital of the World."

The feature got off to a chaotic start. Something broke on the machine of Terry McCarl coming down the front stretch to complete lap one. As he tried to keep his machine straight and slowed, he was clipped by Brian Brown, who suffered some damage. That turned McCarl's car sideways setting off a chain reaction that collected Brad Loyet and then RJ Johnson. McCarl was taken in for observation, and only Brown returned after several repairs under the open red period.

Bill Balog led the field back to green flag racing, ahead of Wayne Johnson, Danny Lasoski, Tim Keading and Josh Schneiderman. The next 20 laps of the 25-lap event went non-stop. Johnson was able to find his way around Balog on lap six to take the lead. Lasoski was on the move himself. He picked off Balog for third on lap eight.

Johnson maintained his advantage until lap 16, when Lasoski got by in traffic. Two laps later, Kaeding worked by Balog for third. On lap 21, Brown came to a stop on the backstretch, bringing out the caution flag. The four lap Dash saw Lasoski leading Johnson, Kaeding, Balog and Bryan Clauson.

Kaeding surged to second on the restart, and closed the gap a bit in the closing stages. Lasoski kept his lead, however, and powered to win over Kaeding, Johnson, Clauson and KSE Hard-charger, Dusty Zomer. Mark Dobmeier, Justin Henderson, Balog, Brooke Tatnell and Ian Madsen rounded out the top ten.

Lasoski also set quick time in Minnesota Mafia qualifying and earned $200 over a 38-car field. Henderson, RJ Johnson, Madsen and Zomer won heat races. Brown won the B main.

"(Crew Chief) Guy Forbrook is a magician around this place," said Lasoski in Victory Lane. "He makes my job a lot easier. There's nothing we'd like more than to be standing here in August."

The night also served as the first eligibility race for the DeBerg Concrete $25,000 to win Triple Crown Challenge, in which drivers must win at Knoxville, Huset's Speedway in Brandon, South Dakota, and at the Jackson Nationals in Minnesota on September 5.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...gue-Knoxville-Event-at-Knoxville-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Sweeps Eldora​*
Donny Schatz went six years between wins at Eldora Speedway but proved Saturday night that past is not always prologue as he swept the two-day 'Mother of All Sprint Car Weekends' and took home his eighth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"Great race team, they do a phenomenal job every time we get to the track," Schatz said of his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team. "Tonight, thank you fans for sticking with us. I didn't know if we were going to get that in. Hats off to everyone who worked their tails off all day."

Rain dominated much of the day and threatened the night's event. By mid-afternoon though the rain clouds gave way and the track prep began. A slightly delayed event got underway with Rico Abreu scoring his second quick time of the season.

Schatz started on the feature pole with his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car and held off Jamie Veal in the opening laps. The first of two cautions in the feature came out on lap five. It proved pivotal for Gary Taylor, who started the night in fourth with his Fausey Farms 1ST team.

Taylor battled past Veal to take over the second position and then held tight to Schatz through the next three laps as he tried to make a run at the lead. Schatz eventually pulled away and by lap 11 he had caught the tail end of the field.

By lap 20 he had steadily built up a sizable lead over Taylor and third place Shane Stewart. While Schatz worked his way through traffic Taylor made up some ground.

Then disaster struck for Stewart and nearly for Taylor. With just two laps to go, Stewart and Logan Schuchart had tires go flat. The caution flag flew. As the field came around, Taylor hit something on track.

"I didn't even notice it happened until all of a sudden I heard a clink and I felt something on the floor pan and I thought, 'oh man!'" Taylor said. "Here we are with a great run going and then we come around the next lap and I see the piece of metal sitting there. We just lucked out I didn't get a tire."

Taylor came into the pits for a check. He was able to retake his position.

With Stewart relegated to the back following his tire change, Paul McMahan shifted forward to third in his No. 51 CJB Motorsports car.

On the single file restart, Taylor tried to take advantage but was not able to close the gap on Schatz.

"To not have the wins at Eldora, we love to win at Eldora - to get two here this weekend is awesome," Schatz said. "The track was so good. It could carry so much speed. The times were way down there. I don't remember the last time you could run around that quick at Eldora in the whole feature."

Schatz extended his championship points lead over Stewart to 55 points.

Taylor's second place finish is, to date, his best ever Outlaws performance.

"I've got to thank my car owner and all the people who make it happen," Taylor said. "We're kind of a small team so to come here and run in the hunt with these guys is a really, really good feeling."

With his third place finish, McMahan capped off a good weekend for his team that saw a fourth place finish the night before. McMahan is currently fourth in the championship points standings, 143 points out of the lead.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Wednesday night, May 13, at Lincoln Speedway for the Gettysburg Clash as the Outlaws take on the Posse for the first night in the lead up to the Morgan Cup. Great seats remain. Find out more information about the event and how to buy tickets at http://woosprint.com/gettysburg-clash

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5/05/Donny-Schatz-Sweeps-Eldora-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vander Weerd Is A Last Lap Hero​*
Richard Vander Weerd passed Matt Mitchell coming off turn four on the final lap to win Saturday night's All Coast Challenge AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series race at Ventura Raceway.

Vander Weerd piloted his Vander Weerd Construction/Battery Worx Maxim Shark to the win in the event which drew 50 cars and drivers. Vander Weerd was also the fastest qualifier.

Mitchell finished second ahead of Austin Williams, Brody Roa and Ronnie Gardner.

Danny Sheridan led the first 35 laps before Mitchell led 36-39 and Vander Weerd led the last lap.

*The finish:*
Richard Vander Weerd, Matt Mitchell, Austin Williams, Brody Roa, Ronnie Gardner, Greg Taylor, Mike Spencer, Jake Swanson, Troy Rutherford, Damion Gardner, Cory Kruseman, Jace Vander Weerd, Tristan Guardino, Mike Colegrove, Johnathon Henry, Tom Hendricks, Danny Sheridan, Josh Pelkey, Ryan Bernal, Hunter Schuerenberg, Rickie Gaunt, Danny Faria Jr., Nic Faas, Jimmy Crawford.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/vander-weerd-is-a-last-lap-hero/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Grant Tames Eldora In Non-Stop Fashion​*
Justin Grant threw a slide job into turn one on the final lap of Saturday night's 30-lap Mother of All Sprint Car Weekends finale for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series at Eldora Speedway, denying C.J. Leary his first-career win.








The California driver used a lapped car as a pick just past the white flag and came up in front of Leary, navigating the final half lap to pick up his first win of the season.

Leary got the jump from the pole over Grant, and those two set off on a one-on-one duel through traffic for the entire green-to-checkered distance. Behind them, Tracy Hines quickly moved to third as Robert Ballou came from seventh to assault rookie Aaron Farney for fourth.

Chase Stockon, who set ProSource Fast Time for the second-straight night, was the man on the move early, coming from tenth into the top-five on lap nine with huge slide jobs. Stockon got past Ballou and Farney in successive laps to take fourth on lap ten and set sail for Hines in the third spot.

Just past halfway, Stockon began to noticeably lose speed. He was fading back out of the top five as up front, Leary and Grant stayed close as they drew away from Hines as the race hit its final ten laps. It appeared Grant may have lost his chance at the last-race when we he was held up in traffic with eight laps to go, but he rebounded and then turned his fastest lap of the race on lap 26.

As the duo hit two to go, Grant entered turn one right on Leary's tailtank. He followed him into turn-three on the cushion but turned down the track on exit with a run to the flagstand. As they encountered two cars just ahead, Grant dove to the bottom and slid up with the lead, bringing home the Mark Hery Motorsports - Dick's Paint & Body No. 40 DRC/Claxton .511-seconds ahead.

The race was completed in under eight and a half minutes.

"It's huge to win here and put my name on the list of guys who have won USAC sprint car races here," Grant said. "Eldora Speedway is such a special place, and it's awesome to be in that list of drivers. This car has always been fast here, with a lot of podiums and top fives, but we finally pulled one off! We were basically flat-out all the way around tonight with the track being so smooth and fast on entry, which makes it tough to make a pass."

Leary again just missed out on his first series win, but finished an impressive weekend that saw him on the podium both nights in the Leary Construction Company - Green Tech Lubricants No. 30 DRC/Claxton Mopar.

"I'm pretty heartbroken," Leary admitted. "To lead 29 and a quarter laps and lose it like that is tough to take. We just caught a car at the very worst spot, and Justin was back there and able to see it coming. Hats off to him for a great, clean move to beat us, but I just really hate to miss out on that first one for me and my team. The place was fast tonight and it made it tough to get through traffic at times. We'll try not to be too down - running top-three both nights surely exceeded our expectations coming over here."

Hines held onto third, nearly six seconds ahead of his closest challenger in his The Carolina Nut Company - MPHG Promotions No. 4 DRC/Stanton Chevy.

"We could stay right with them, but lapped traffic made a huge difference tonight and let them get away a little late in the race," Hines said. "Our package has been really consistently fast lately with so much grip, so I'm just trying to keep it free enough. It was tough to do much with guys as fast as it was, so you kinda had to hold your ground a lot. I was watching to see those guys have an issue with the cushion at some point, and give myself some room to avoid them and move past. We'll just keep our mind straight and keep digging."

Farney notched his best career finish in the DCT Racing - Brettnacher Farms No. 15f Maxim/Ott, holding off Robert Ballou, who took over the point lead in the Blakesley Auto - MPHG Promotions No. 12 Maxim/Ott. He now sits two points ahead of Stockon, who wound up ninth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/grant-tames-eldora-in-non-stop-fashion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ream Rebounds At Arizona Speedway​*
The last time Bob Ream Jr. strapped into his Service Launch No. 8 at the Arizona Speedway, he found himself sitting outside the first turn after a nearly straight-a-way long flip at the start of the feature with the ASCS Southwest Region.

Fast forward two weeks and Ream's flight plan was much smoother as the Glendale, Ariz. shoe took off from the high-side of the front row to lead flag-to-flag for his fourth career ASCS Southwest Regional victory and first of the 2015 season.

Rick Ziehl moved up one spot to finish second with James Mosher posting his best finish of the season in third. Cody Cambensy crossed fourth with Lance Norick completing the top-five.

*The finish:*
Bob Ream Jr., Rick Ziehl, James Mosher, Cody Cambensy, Lance Norick, Tyler Seavey, Ryan Linder, Alex Pettas, Kaylene Verville, Casey Buckman, Mike Rux Jr., Kyle Danielson, Michael Curtis, Glen Brace, Darrell Sickles, Cody Sickles, Joshua Williams, Bud Rowe, Ryan Murphy, Lorne Wofford.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ream-rebounds-at-arizona-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Look For LOR's Before The 500​*
The 2015 Day Before the 500 will sport a new look and feel this year as Lucas Oil Raceway, located in nearby Clermont, Ind., hosts one of America's most traditional motorsports events May 23.

The USAC Silver Crown Series will make their debut in the event, which switches to day-time this year, with practice beginning at 8 a.m. The Cooper Tires USF2000 Championship and Pro Mazda Championship return for the three-tiered program. The USF2000 feature is slated at 12:15 p.m., followed by the Silver Crown 100-lapper at 1:15 p.m. and the Pro Mazda finale at 2:45 p.m.

The timetable change allows for race fans to experience more of the buildup to the Indianapolis 500, scheduled May 24 at Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

The myriad of motorsports-related events has necessitated the changes but this new timetable should create a spectacular opportunity for race fans to absorb as much of the Indiana racing experience as possible.

The event, previously titled "Night Before the 500," has roots beginning in 1946 when Leroy Warriner and Benny Emerick swept to victory in Midget feature events at the 16th Street Speedway, which no longer exists.

Spanning the next 69 years, the race travelled from Indianapolis to Kokomo, Ind. (1959-1961), back to Indianapolis at the Speedrome (1962-1964), back to Kokomo (1965-1968 ), then to Indianapolis Raceway Park (1969-1971), the Indiana State Fairgrounds (1972-1973), IRP (1974-1978 ) and the Speedrome (1979) before returning to IRP in 1980.

It has been held every year since at the speed plant which now calls Brownsburg home.

Tracy Hines won the 2012 and 2014 USAC runnings which incorporated the Honda USAC National Midgets. He is expected to return for the May 23 Silver Crown race, along with former Night Before the 500 champions Bobby Santos and Tanner Swanson.

The race concludes a busy four-day USAC slate which opens with Wednesday night's 45th Tony Hulman Classic AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series race at the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track and continues with Thursday night's Hoosier Hundred Silver Crown race at the Indiana State Fairgrounds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/new-look-for-lors-before-the-500/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Owners For Lernerville Speedway​*
Lernerville Speedway has been sold to Tomson Scrap Metal of Brackenridge, Pa., effective immediately.

The World Racing Group will continue to operate the speedway under the DIRTcar Racing banner as scheduled for 2015 with the new ownership.

"Lernerville Speedway is an incredible facility with so much history, and we're excited to see the next generation of ownership take the reins," said WRG CEO Brian Carter. "We're very pleased to continue playing a role in Lernerville, especially when it comes to the Firecracker weekend, the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup and the Steel City Stampede. We believe Lernerville is in great hands going forward and look forward to seeing it continue to grow in Western Pennsylvania."Family representative Ted Tomson added, "The Tomsons are happy to team up with World Racing Group and bring Lernerville Speedway into our family organization. Lernerville is a top dirt track racing in the country and a gem to our community. The track is a great fit with our family businesses - Tomson Scrap Metal, Brackenridge Heights Golf Course and Restaurant, Stanson Paper Recycling and TSM Harness Racing. Our family has lived in this area their entire lives and this acquisition allows us to invest in the community. Lernerville is a vital community asset providing jobs and entertainment plus giving this area a nationally known facility."

Lernerville Speedway, about 30 miles northeast of Pittsburgh, opened in the fall of 1967 and has run continuously ever since. Lernerville, one of the most popular family-friendly racetracks in the country, is the home "Fab Four" Friday night racing with Sprint Cars, Dirt Late Models, Big-Block Modifieds and Sportsman Stock Cars.

In 2005, the Martin family sold Lernerville, a 4/10-mile dirt oval, to World Racing Group, which continues to run the weekly program along with special events.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...atlantic/new-owners-for-lernerville-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hawkeye Dirt Tour Opener Postponed​*
Windy conditions and forecasts calling for falling temperatures at race time have resulted in postponement of tonight's IMCA Hawkeye Dirt Tour opener at Benton County Speedway.

A new date for the IMCA Xtreme Motorsports Modified series in Vinton is to be announced.

The first Hawkeye Dirt Tour event of the season will be on Memorial Day, Monday, May 25 at I-35 Speed*way in Mason City. That evening's feature will pay $1,000 to win and is a qualifier for the 2015 Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/hawkeye-dirt-tour-opener-postponed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Red River Preps For Busy Weekend​*
The American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products returns to action this weekend with the season's only appearance at the Lubbock Speedway in Lubbock, Texas on Friday and the first of three dates at Lawton (Okla.) Speedway on Saturday.

Last taking on the three-eighths mile Lubbock Speedway on July 11, 2014, Oklahoma's Jake Martens picked up his first to two ASCS Regional victories on the 2014 season with a certain sense of redemption after destroying a car in the season's earlier visit on April 25. Martens' second victory on the season came at the Lawton Speedway on Aug. 23, 2014, fitting as the Regional Tour hits the quarter-mile oval the following night.

Three races into the season, Johnny Herrera currently leads the Red River Region with a 25-point advantage over Kevin Ramey. Blake Hahn is currently third, 38 points removed from the lead with Seth Bergman and Brandon Hanks currently rounding out the top-five.

So far, three drivers have found Victory Lane with Aaron Reutzel topping action on April 3 at Red River Speedway. Johnny Herrera took the win at Creek County Speedway on April 10 with Seth Bergman on top at Super Bowl Speedway on April 11.

Friday at Lubbock Speedway will begin at 8:30 p.m. CST. Support classes will include IMCA Stocks Cars, Sport Mods, and Pure Stocks.

Saturday at Lawton Speedway gets underway at 8 p.m. CST and will include Limited Modifieds and Mini Stocks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-red-river-preps-for-busy-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Drivers To 'Kick-It Old School' At Knoxville​*
The Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation announced plans for the fourth-annual Tony Stewart Kick-It Cup and third Weld Racing Go-Kart Spectacular at the 2015 FVP Knoxville Nationals. To honor Jeff Gordon's long and illustrious racing career, which included winged and non-winged sprints from 1985 to 1990, the week's events will be old-school with a reference to the 1980s.

All proceeds from the week's Kick-It events will go to Kick-It, a program and partner of the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation, which raises money for pediatric cancer research.

"I cannot thank the sprint car community enough," said Gordon. "They have really stepped up and supported this program, and they make it bigger and better every year."

Events begin at Slideways Karting Center in Knoxville on Wednesday, August 12, with an all-star lineup of NASCAR and former sprint car drivers racing their biggest fans. NASCAR champions Gordon and Tony Stewart, as well as 17-time Sprint Cup winner, Kasey Kahne, and Sprint Cup Rookie of the Year Kyle Larson, will race against 50 race fans in Slideways' fastest winged karts.

"Last year, we certainly had a lot of fun and raised a tremendous amount of money for Kick-It and pediatric cancer research," said Gordon. "It was pretty darn cool battling Tony Stewart, Kyle Larson and Kasey Kahne on a slick go-kart track. I can't wait for this year's event."

Jeff Gordon celebrates his 2014 Weld Racing Go-Kart Spectacular with VIP and cancer fighter Shawn Benson.

The race, starts at 2 p.m., local time and will consist of eight heat races, a last-chance foot race showdown, and a 20-lap feature event. To sign-up to race and donate to Kick-It CLICK HERE. The event is open to the public for a $5 admission per person (12 and under are free) with all proceeds benefitting Kick-It.

"WELD Racing is excited to partner once again with the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation to sponsor this fun-filled go kart race that helps raise money for the serious cause of battling children's cancer," said Norm Young, president and CEO, WELD. "We are longtime supporters of sprint car racing and thank the loyal fans and racers for the many ways they have supported this important cause."

Larson will once again be a guest bartender at the famed Dingus Lounge, across the street from Knoxville Raceway on Thursday, August 13. Larson will pour all of the latest and greatest drinks, cold beer and more for one hour starting at 2 p.m., with all tips and donations benefitting Kick-It.

On Friday, August 14, Knoxville Nationals 410 winged sprint car drivers will take on their fellow racers in a five-inning game of old-school kickball to see who takes the Cup. World of Outlaws series drivers, as well as Knoxville regulars, PA Posse boys, West Coast drivers and more will take to the field at Young's Park at 12 noon, local time. Confirmed players at this time include Shane Stewart, RJ Johnson, Danny Dietrich, David Gravel, Bryan Clauson and Lee Jacobs. This year's game also includes a special award for best 80s-style uniform. This event is free to the public.

"I have a passion for sprint car racing and its fans share that same passion," said Stewart, sponsor of the week's Kick-It events. "This is evident whenever we have an event for Kick-It and the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation. The support these two entities receive from the sprint car community is incredible.

"We have a blast racing karts every year and I wish we could all be a part of the kickball game, too. I stay in touch when I'm at the NASCAR race and keep an eye on how much is raised. I'm proud to be a part of this event and I support it every year."

In addition, a one-hour Fan Fest from 11 a.m. until the first pitch, will include the Minnesota Mafia's Longest-Kick contest for kids, music, food and more.

A live and silent auction will take place throughout the Fan Fest and following the Tony Stewart Kick-It Cup. The auction will feature autographed racing items from both sprint car racing and NASCAR as well as once-in-a-lifetime opportunities for diehard racing fans. The 2015 top item is a side wing panel from Gordon's first 410 ci sprint car.

For more information on the kickball game and auction, including confirmed players and auction items as they are listed, please visit http://www.kick-it.org/games/2015/08/4th-annual-tony-stewart-kick-it-cup

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ivers-to-Kick-It-Old-School-at-Knoxville.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Henderson Subs For Clauson In NSL​*
Matt Wood Racing No. 17w driver Bryan Clauson is competing at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway until Memorial Day in the Jonathan Byrd's Racing No. 88. In his stead, Sioux Falls, S.D.'s Justin Henderson will drive for the team in the next three FVP National Sprint League events.

The first will be this Friday night at the "Sprints Gone Wild" event at the Jacksonville Speedway in Jacksonville, Illinois. The $5,000 to win show pits the NSL vs. the MOWA series.

On Friday, May 22, the team will compete at the $10,000 to win Folkens Bros.

Trucking Spring Nationals at the Jackson Speedway in Jackson, Minn. On Sunday, May 24, the NSL makes their first visit of the season to the Huset's Speedway near Brandon, S.D. where Henderson was track champion in 2002.

Henderson has finished in the top five in the Knoxville Nationals the past two seasons in his primary race team, the BDS Motorsports No. 1. He finished third in points in the highly competitive 410 class in 2014 at Knoxville.

He also brought an owner title home for BDS Motorsports in the 360 class at Knoxville.

Justin has spent years on the World of Outlaws circuit and racing in central Pennsylvania. Big race wins include a preliminary feature win at the Knoxville Nationals (2012) and the Jerry Richert Memorial at Cedar Lake Speedway in Wisconsin (2005).

"BDS Motorsports is my number one deal for sure," said Henderson. "If there so happens to be a deal where we're not racing, it's not bad for me or the team that I get more laps. Matt needed a driver with Bryan at Indy, and there are some races they wanted to run. They gave me a call, and I didn't mind that. I gave (BDS Motorsports owner) Bryan (Sundby) a call and made sure he was o.k. with it too. Everybody was all good with it, so we're looking to have some fun."

The three tracks couldn't be more different. Jacksonville is a tight banked ¼-mile bullring. Jackson Speedway is a ½-mile with a new wider configuration, and Huset's is a 3/8-mile semi-banked oval.

"I've seen races at Jacksonville, but I've never raced there," said Henderson. "I'm looking forward to it. I'm definitely excited to get to Jackson and Huset's for the first time this year too. I'm wondering what the changes will be like at Jackson Speedway. I'm looking forward to testing them out."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/henderson-subs-for-clauson-in-nsl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pepsi Night Weekly Racing Returns To Central Missouri Speedway Saturday​*
After another night off last week for a wet weather cancellation, drivers, fans, and the staff of Central Missouri Speedway (CMS) are hopeful a dryer weather pattern will settle in and provide an opportunity for cars to hit the track this Saturday for Pepsi Night at the races.

All five weekly race divisions are set to return to action including the weekly $1,000-to-win USRA Modifieds plus Street Stocks, Lightning Sprints, B-Mods, and Pure Stocks.

USRA Modified drivers have one more chance to compete in a second weekly race program this weekend and in the process save on their entry to the upcoming Twin $1,500-to-win feature events over the Memorial Day weekend. All USRA drivers may compete throughout the holiday weekend but only drivers with at least two appearances in a USRA Modified at CMS prior to the events will save $50 on their entry.

Everything you need to know about the Memorial Day weekend at CMS is located on the track's website by selecting the tab entitled "Memorial Day Weekend Headquarters."

There, you will find an event flyer, Modified entry form, order of events, and a Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) document containing everything from admission prices and driver information to a full run down of all division race purses for the weekend. For more information visit CMS online at or on race day call 660-747-2166.

Many of the same drivers expected to compete in the special events weekend will be on hand this Saturday night at CMS in the weekly point's championship events with Basehor, Kansas driver Tim Karrick showing the way in the USRA Modifieds. Close behind Karrick are fellow Kansans Dalton Kirk and Lewis Jackson with Gunner Martin and Richard Layne rounding out the top five.

The new and super quick Lightning Sprint division will also race for $1,500-to-win over the Memorial Day weekend and like Modified drivers, any Lightning Sprint drivers competing in at least two weekly race programs prior to the event in a Lightning Sprint will save money on their entry. Veteran driver Bobby Layne currently leads the sprint class with Beau Heavelow and Tony Layne inside the top three.

In the B-Mod point's battle, Jacob Ebert of Oak Grove is riding a three-race win streak atop the standings. Troy Carlyle of Kearney has been a strong contender early on and sits in second while Brett Wood holds down the third position.

The Pure Stocks at CMS have grown in numbers this year and heading into the weekend Jeremiah Wilson of Concordia holds down the top spot with two feature wins. Defending point's champion, Leroy Morrison of Raymore is second with Jason Cochran of Kansas City in third.

Brett Wood not only competes in both B-Mod and Street Stocks at CMS, but he is also looking to secure his second-consecutive championship in the Street Stock division and currently leads the way. Kevin Perkins of Sedalia has shown great improvement and holds down the second position just ahead of Knob Noster driver Troy Turley in third.

The "CMS Victory Lane Kids Club" continues this week with another winner to help with activities at the track including guest flagging and trophy presentations. It's absolutely free for kids 12 and under to sign up. Plus, the winning kid of the week will be presented with a medal for having their name drawn! Look for additional registration details for kids this weekend on both sides of the grandstand.

Pit gates will open at 4:30 p.m. this Saturday followed by grandstand admission beginning at 5 p.m. General Admission for adults is $12, Military members w/I.D. and College Students w/I.D. $10, Kids aged 6 to 12 just $5, Children 5 and under are free. Driver's pill draw closes at 6:15 (no passing points awarded if late), Driver's Meeting 6:30, Hot Laps at 7, and Racing at 7:30.

CMS is located just past the round-a-bout on Hwy 13 three and a half miles north of Warrensburg, Missouri from the junction of Highways 50 and 13. From Interstate 70 Higginsville/Warrensburg Hwy 13 exit, the track is located 12.5 miles south on Hwy 13. On race day call 660-747-2166 for race status.

CMS thanks its primary sponsors for their support this season! Cliff Harris Warrensburg Ford, Budweiser, KMZU 100.7 FM, Sunoco Race Fuels, Pepsi, KMMO FM 102.9, Midwest Coatings, Better Country KIX 105.7 FM, Comfort Inn Warrensburg Station, 610 Sports Radio Kansas City, KRLI FM 103.9 & KAOL 101.3 FM The Grenade, Heartland Waste, and 'Today's New Hit Country' 95.3 FM KDKD.

This year's list of outstanding business partners includes: Victory Trophies & Plaques, Roundabout Café, Batliner Recycling, RockAuto.com, DQ Grill & Chill of Warrensburg, Blue Springs Chiropractic, Economy Lumber, Brooks Automotive LLC, Kleinschmidt's Western Store, OK Tire Stores, Eickleberry Concrete & Construction, Finish Line Performance, Wolf Tire Service, Economy Lumber and Hardware, Rod End Supply, JA Performance and Outdoor Services, Seeburg Mufflers, RockAuto.com, and RacinDirt.com.

CMS is located 3.5-miles north of Warrensburg, MO from the junction of Highways 50 and 13 in Warrensburg. From the Higginsville/Warrensburg exit off I-70, head south on Highway 13 for twelve and half miles towards Warrensburg.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/05/15...eturns-to-central-missouri-speedway-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Leads Posse Sweep At Lincoln​*
A dominant Greg Hodnett led an all Pennsylvania Posse sweep of the podium during the Gettysburg Clash at Lincoln Speedway on Wednesday night, as he claimed his first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

Hodnett was the driver to beat all night. Early on he scored his first quick time of the year. After being on the fortunate end of the Dash inversion draw, Hodnett scored the Dash win and started the night on the feature pole.

Through an early rash of cautions and an open red, Hodnett held off Stevie Smith and built on his position up front. By lap 14, Hodnett began working his way through lapped traffic. As the laps wound down, Stevie Smith, in second began catching Hodnett, but ended up with the more pressing issue of Ryan Smith behind him.

Hodnett crossed the finish line in first in his Lelands.com/Eagle Steel No. 27 car.

"This feels really good," Hodnett said. "If someone had ever said we would win an Outlaw race at Lincoln, I would have told them they were a liar. I struggle here. Getting a great draw in qualifying and taking advantage of it, obviously getting a good draw in the Dash, it's huge. We were fortunate enough to take advantage of it and pull it off with a win."

Following his win Wednesday night, Hodnett now has 14 career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series wins. He passes Jason Sides and is now tied with Ron Shuman for 24th on the all-time wins list.

Stevie Smith, who stood in victory lane during at the Gettysburg Clash last season, closed out the night in second. Stevie Smith had his hands full throughout the feature from the 'Kunkletown Kid' Ryan Smith. Ryan Smith nearly had him on the start. As the field worked its way through several restarts through the first third of the feature, Ryan Smith worked to hold off a charging Brad Sweet and get around Stevie Smith.

Stevie Smith expanded the gap between he and Ryan Smith in the middle of the feature but as the two worked their way through lapped traffic, Ryan Smith caught up to him with his No. 94 Wurko Group car. For the final two laps, Stevie Smith tried to hold off Ryan Smith.

"I was running my butt of trying to catch the guy in front of me and then the last couple of laps I had to worry about getting passed," Stevie Smith said. "I heard something, I wasn't sure if it was one of the lap cars that we had passed, I had no idea who it was. I thought, you know what, I've done this before, I'm just going to move up and take his air and take his groove. I'm glad I did because I think he would have passed us."

Stevie Smith brought his No. 51S Miller Brothers Chevrolet car home in second.

Ryan Smith, who scored his first ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory last October at Port Royal Speedway, had not been to Lincoln yet this season.

"It was a good night," Smith said. "I got to Stevie there at the end and I knew I had to get him when I caught him there and I showed my nose and he took my air off. Great race - awesome race track. Glad to represent the Posse."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action on Friday and Saturday as the battle between the Outlaws and Posse continues at Williams Grove Speedway. Bragging rights and the Morgan Cup are at stake as the two sides take on the historic half-mile oval. Tickets remain for the event. Find out more information and buy tickets by visiting http://woosprint.com/morgan-cup.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Outlaws-Win-of-2015-at-Lincoln-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Williams Grove Winner​*
*Race Result:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6902&StatType=Race+Results

Two nights after Greg Hodnett scored a win for the Pennsylvania Posse at Lincoln Speedway, the Outlaws fired back as Donny Schatz won at Williams Grove Speedway on Friday night.

For Schatz, the win was the ninth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of his 2015 season and his 19th career win at Williams Grove.

"It's always awesome to win at Williams Grove," said Schatz, who fortuitously picked up the win on May 5, 2015 or 5/15/15. "To come to a place and everyone is so fiery, whether it's the racers, the fans, the car owners - man, that's what a guy lives off of. The intensity and the competitiveness of the sport, you don't get that anywhere else. Here is probably the finest place for that. I just enjoy being part of that."

With his win Friday night, Schatz is just the second Outlaw driver to score nine wins this early in the season. 20-time Outlaw champion Steve Kinser managed the feat by May 8 in both 1987 and 1991.

Schatz and Hodnett started on the front row with Hodnett jumping out to the early lead. Through the first seven laps, Hodnett built up a large lead over Schatz. Traffic came into play on lap seven and Hodnett and Schatz were both forced to maneuver through.

Nine laps later Schatz caught the leader Hodnett and was on his back bumper bar. The next lap, Schatz got the opportunity he needed. Schatz battled past Hodnett as the two drove through turns one and two. They drag raced down the backstretch and Schatz dove into turn three as the leader.

"Greg set a pretty good pace there," Schatz said. "You need traffic to be able to get by guys. He kind of moved all over. We were passing good cars. When he went to the bottom, I had to go to the opposite groove so I went to the top and we were able to get a good run on him and get by him."

Hodnett tried to close the gap in the waning laps, but it was Schatz who parked his car on the front stretch.

"This whole Bad Boy team did a phenomenal job," Schatz said. "It probably wasn't the best way to start the night. I'm like a stick of dynamite when things don't go good. Hats off to these guys for giving me a great racecar there. It got better the longer the race went."

Hodnett said the top line on the race track ended up being the place to be.

"We were just a tick off all night and it showed up in traffic," Hodnett said. "Donny is obviously the best in the world for a reason. He pretty much ate us up in traffic so we just have to get better and do a better job. The guys on the Lelands.com, Eagle Steel, Trone Outdoor car did a great job. It's just, I let them down."

The battle for third played out throughout the feature. Quick time recipient Aaron Ott held the position at the start of the feature but lost it as he rounded lap three to Paul McMahan. McMahan held the spot for the next nine laps until Ott fought back and retook the position on lap 11 as the two drivers worked their way through lapped traffic. It was Brian Montieth though who worked his way forward from fifth and got around Ott with six laps to go.

As he worked his way forward, Montieth, who finished the night in second, said there was one really key thing to continuing the charge.

"It is just momentum," Montieth said. "The track was basically a one groove track. All of the passes I made were when the guy in front of me was trying to make a pass and you just kept your momentum up. At this type of track you don't want to be leading as you get through lapped traffic."

Montieth, who has the last two weekly wins at Williams Grove and currently sits second in the track's 410 points standings, said tonight's run was a big confidence booster heading into Saturday night's Morgan Cup battle at the track.

"To come here and time as good as we did - that's probably one of the best times we've ever had here," Montieth said. "To race like we did, you can't ask for much more. The other two weeks we won here, we started near the front, we had clean air - clean air is a big key. Just momentum and hopefully we can keep carrying it into tomorrow."

Cody Darrah was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing six positions to finish in 16th.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night as the Outlaws and Posse battle for the Morgan Cup. Tickets remain for the event. Find out more information and buy tickets by visiting http://woosprint.com/morgan-cup.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5/05/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Williams-Grove.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Finally Back On Winning Track​*
Rick Eckert experienced a welcomed change on Saturday afternoon at Smoky Mountain Speedway.

Instead of constantly hearing about his prolonged absence from victory lane on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series as had become all too normal for the 2011 WoO LMS champion, Eckert was enjoying words of congratulations and support from passersby who stopped by his pit area as he and his team prepared for the night's WoO LMS event.

"It's hard on you when you go as long as I did and you go a whole season without winning one," Eckert, 49, of York, Pa., said on Saturday, less than 24 hours after ending a 67-race WoO LMS winless streak with a victory in the tour's first-ever visit to Ponderosa Speedway in Junction City, Ky., on Friday. "You get tired of hearing about that stuff. Fans mention it and the reporter guys keep asking you about it every time they see you. It's nice to have people coming by and telling you good job instead of asking if tonight is the night or whatever."

Indeed, Friday night's victory - the 31st of Eckert's WoO LMS career - was a long time coming for the veteran Eckert, who without a WoO LMS win since July 9, 2013, was four races from matching his longest stretch without a series triumph. He went 71 races without a victory between July 8, 2006 and June 21, 2008.

But for as rewarding as the win was for Eckert personally, it was also an accomplishment shared with his supporters, particularly his major financial backers Paul Crowl and Shawn and Lisa Martin of Viper Motorsports. The group stepped in to keep Eckert on the WoO LMS tour and in quality equipment when it appeared the longtime series veteran might not have a WoO LMS ride after his time filling in for Josh Richards in the Rocket Chassis house car came to a close.

"It was pretty cool to be able to call them and tell them we won," said Eckert, who was one of the original 12 drivers that joined the WoO LMS when the tour was restarted under the World Racing Group banner in 2004. "Shawn and Paul neither one have ever had a car win a race on a (national) series, I don't think, so that's pretty cool to be able to put it in victory lane for them and have it pay off for them."

The Ponderosa victory may only be the beginning for the new team, which came together in rush just before the season started in February. After a slow start to the WoO LMS campaign, Eckert and the team have improved drastically of late, with the Ponderosa victory following finishes of eighth at Friendship Motor Speedway in Elkin, N.C., and fifth at Fayetteville (N.C.) Motor Speedway.

Eckert's streak of strong performances ended at Smoky Mountain when an early tangle dropped him to an 18th-place finish in Saturday's A-Main. But Eckert remains positive about his team's improved performance as he continues to adapt to his new MasterSbilt by Huey machine.

"It's no secret we were struggling," said Eckert, who before the Carolina doubleheader and the Ponderosa victory recorded just three top-10 finishes in 10 WoO LMS events on the year with no top-five results. "We made some big steps last weekend in Carolina. I think we finally got a direction to go that works for me and it showed (at Ponderosa). We'll keep going that direction and hopefully it keeps working for us and we keep getting better.

"Everybody needs something different. If you go and scale the top five cars after any feature, none of them would be near the same in setup. Each guy needs a little something different and each car needs something different. Sometimes it takes a while to find that right combination, but I think we're on to something now."

With his confidence up following his return to victory lane, Eckert has a positive outlook going forward. While he knows he and his team still have room to improve, he doesn't intend on going nearly two years before winning again.

"Right now, I feel like we're getting to a point that we're back competitive night in and night out," said Eckert, who broke into the top five of the WoO LMS points standings following his Ponderosa victory before Saturday's setback at Smoky Mountain dropped him to seventh. "There's really no one out there just dominating the tour right now. There's some fast guys, but we're all pretty even. I guess you could say we're sharing the wins a little bit, so we're gonna do all we can to get our share."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/eckert-finally-back-on-winning-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pearson Stays Hot In Wisconsin​*
Earl Pearson Jr. survived a side-by-side battle with Dennis Erb Jr. to win his third Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series race of the season on Friday night at Oshkosh Speedzone Raceway.

Pearson's Dunn-Benson Ford, Lucas Oil Products, Black Diamond Chassis No. 1 machine took the lead for good on lap 29.

Pearson's win in the first series visit to the state of Wisconsin in nine years allows him to stay on top the series points standings. He captured the victory over Jimmy Mars, Erb, Devin Moran and Jared Landers.

"This is the first-time we have ever been here; this is a really nice facility and race track," said Pearson. "It looked like they had a heck of a crowd here tonight and I want to thank all of the fans for coming out tonight to support the series. I want to thank my crew and the track crew for all of their hard work; the track was just tremendous all night. Erb and I went door-to-door for what seemed liked forever. He ran me clean, and we gave each other plenty of room out there."

"We were catching him [Erb] before the caution came out. Then, after we went green again, it was on. I'd lead a lap, and then Erb would, back and forth. This had to be great for the fans. We were able to finally get away from him and I also see that Mars got by him at the end," said Pearson.

Erb was looking to make a clean sweep of the night's racing as he set overall fast time and won his heat to earn the outside-front-row for the 50 lap main event. Erb led the first 21 laps of the race until Pearson, who started third, took the lead for the first time. The race was slowed by only one caution on lap 19 for debris.

Mars came on strong towards the end of the race. With his home state crowd on its feet, Mars bolted ahead of Erb on the final lap to grab second.

"Yeah, that was a pretty exciting finish," Mars said. "We came up really well on the bottom. We were picking off cars every lap, but we just fell one more pass short for the win. I want to thank all these fans for coming out. It's good to showcase these nice facilities we have here in Wisconsin. We don't get too many big races like this around here anymore."

"Our car started getting tight towards the end," said Erb, who wound up third in the final rundown. "We had a really good car all night, and I thought if I got out in front it would be hard for them to catch me. I am really pleased with this McBride Mack, M&S Concrete, Jay Dickens Racing Engines and Barry Wright Race Car. We get to go to LaSalle tomorrow night; one of the tracks I cut my teeth on."

*The finish:*
Earl Pearson Jr., Jimmy Mars, Dennis Erb Jr., Devin Moran, Jared Landers, Don O'Neal, Brandon Sheppard, Chad Simpson, Scott Bloomquist, Jason Feger, Bobby Pierce, Chris Simpson, Tim McCreadie, Jimmy Owens, Jonathan Davenport, Eddie Carrier Jr., Steve Francis, Nick Anvelink, Russ Scheffler, Brian Shirley, A.J. Diemel, Spencer Diercks, Paul Parker, David Fieber.

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/pearson-stays-hot-in-wisconsin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH Sticking With All Star Sprint Cars​*
The All Star Circuit of Champions announced Friday partnerships with several corporations for the 2015 campaign, including the extension of their relationship with the University of Northwestern Ohio (UNOH), which will continue to be the Series' title sponsor for the third consecutive year.

"The All Star Series has always been right in our back yard (Lima, OH) and provides our students a great opportunity to extend their classroom education", said Dr. Jeffrey Jarvis, UNOH President, "Guy (Webb) always treated us well and we are looking forward to growing the relationship to another level with Tony and his team that is now in place."

The relationship between the two is more than just an affiliation at the racetrack, but also carries into the classroom. Earlier this month, the All Stars and UNOH announced the "Tony Stewart is Hiring" program. The goal is offer candidates that are looking to either start or continue their education and enroll at UNOH an opportunity to apply for an internship with Tony Stewart. More information regarding the program is available by visiting unohworkfortony.squarespace.com.

"UNOH has unmatched motorsports and automotive technology programs", said Tony Stewart, owner of the All Star Circuit of Champions series. "We're looking forward to growing their student base as well as the intern program with the All Stars in the years to come."

The All-Stars also secured partnerships with a number of other corporations.
Hoosier Racing Tire is the official and exclusive tire of the All Star Circuit of Champions and Racing Electronics is the official and exclusive radio provider of the All Star Circuit of Champions.

Series contingency sponsors include Daido Engine Bearings, Lincoln Electric, MSD Performance, Arctic Cat, Outback Steakhouse and Jake's Golf Carts.

Hunt Brothers Pizza, All Pro Aluminum Cylinder Heads and Kistler Engines / Racing Products are heat race sponsors in 2015. JE Pistons is the 2015 dash sponsor.

Kear's Speed Shop, Donovan Engineering and Schoenfeld Headers are also sponsors of the All-Stars this season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/unoh-sticking-with-all-star-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen & Zemken Ready To Face Outlaws​*
When the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and the DIRTcar big-block modifieds take to Weedsport Speedway for the Empire State Challenge this Sunday, Stewart Friesen will appear in the fields of both races.

The three-time Syracuse 200 winner is slated to compete in the No. 33 Doug Emery Motorsports entry in the sprint car feature and then drive Tom Cullen's No. 1 Westmoreland Golf Course big-block modified.

The Canadian racer, now of Sprakers, N.Y., is no stranger to pulling double duty, as he said he did it previously at Utica-Rome Speedway at the New Egypt Speedway Super DIRTcar Series event.

"It's a lot of fun," Friesen said. "I've done it a couple of times. It takes two good teams to be able to do it."

With Syracuse 200 wins in 2010, 2011 and 2014, Friesen is now running the full Super DIRTcar Series season in 2015 for the first time. After a 13th-place finish in the season opener at Fulton Speedway, he said the Weedsport race provides "a good tune-up" for the rest of the year in the No. 5* Siri Racing/Superior Crushing car.

He noted the combined sprint car and big-block modified event also provides a good tune-up for the track that has undergone a renovation process and continues to see improvements.

"They definitely did a great job with the remodeling and stuff," Friesen said. "I know they're still not 100 percent happy with it, but they've worked hard on that place the past couple of years."

He also said he will compete with the World of Outlaws for the first time since 2013, when he ran at Rolling Wheels Raceway.

He competed in - and won a few - 360 sprint car races for Emery in the past, and Friesen said his sprint car owner purchased a 410 motor to be able to step up the experience for the racer.

"We've got a couple of 360 wins under our belt," Friesen said. "We'll see how it goes. Hopefully, the track slicks up a little bit and plays into our favor."

While some of the World of Outlaws competitors will race at Weedsport for the first time - the series hasn't visited the track since 1993 - Jessica Zemken, also of Sprakers, said she raced there before in a 360 sprint car and even won a feature in 2010.

Like her husband, Friesen, she also looks forward to seeing the renovations performed at Weedsport since the last time she went to the track.

"It's been awhile since I've been there. I'm looking forward to going back. It's going to be a great race," she said. "With the new surface and the changes they made, hopefully everything they've done and the hard work they put in will improve the facility."

A successful sprint car racer in a few different series, Zemken said she competes in a handful of World of Outlaws races each year when the series appears in Canada and New York.

She has a best finish of third at Fulton Speedway to her credit.

"To run with them a couple of times a year and be competitive is a pretty cool experience," Zemken said.

And when she does compete with the World of Outlaws, she noted she has gotten to race alongside some of her heroes - Steve Kinser, Donny Schatz, Darryn Pitman, to name a few.

"These are guys I grew up watching race when I was little," she said. "To run side-by-side with them is pretty cool."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/friesen-zemken-ready-to-face-outlaws/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Cancels Morgan Cup​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Morgan Cup event at Williams Grove Speedway on Saturday night has been canceled due to heavy rain.

In the battle between the Outlaws and Posse, the coveted Morgan Cup trophy will be awarded to the winner of the Saturday night feature during Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway on July 25.

Anyone who purchased tickets for Saturday night's event can visit http://www.williamsgrove.com/images/raincheckpolicy.jpg for more information on the rain check policy at the track.

The rainout is just the second of the World of Outlaws season.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway. Great tickets remain. For more information visit, http://woosprint.com/empire-state-challenge.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ain-Cancels-Morgan-Cup-at-Williams-Grove.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Takes USMTS Debut At I-94​*
The USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental finally beat Mother Nature Friday night as the series made its first-ever voyage to the I-94 Speedway.

Although many of the touring USMTS titans found themselves in unfamiliar territory, two-time defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders found himself in a familiar spot after the final checkered flag waved.

After winning the first of two Real Racing Wheels "B" Mains, Sanders rolled off in the 13th starting spot for the 35-lap main event on the high-banked three-eighths-mile clay oval.

It didn't take long for the 25-year-old from Happy, Texas, to assert himself as he flew around the top of the racetrack and snagged the lead from polesitter Brent Larson just after completing the 13th lap.

Once in the lead, there was no catching 'The Rocket.' Not even the race's final caution with 13 laps to go gave his pursuers hope as Sanders pulled away to nearly a four-second cushion over Larson by the end of the race.

Tim Johnson held off Joey Jensen and Scot Danzeisen for the third spot.

Casey Arneson took a provisional starting spot and roared from 26 on the grid to finish sixth, Aaron Olson was seventh, Jason Grimes finished eighth, Dave Cain was ninth Brady Gerdes rounded out the top 10.

For Sanders, the win was worth $3,000 for his 48th career United States Modified Touring Series triumph, and set himself up as the points leader after the opening event for the Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Brent Larson, Tim Johnson, Joey Jensen, Scot Danzeisen, Casey Arneson, Aaron Olson, Jason Grimes, Dave Cain, Brady Gerdes, Bob Gierke, Jason Thoennes, Zack VanderBeek, Travis Saurer, Mike Mullen, Tyler Peterson, Pat Graham, Cody Bauman, Stormy Scott, Jesse Sobbing, Blake Jegtvig, Dereck Ramirez, Ben Kates, Don Eischens, Dan Ebert, Cory Crapser.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/sanders-takes-usmts-debut-at-i-94/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Gustin Scores Two In Texas​*
Ryan Gustin had one heck of a night Saturday at the Texas World Speedway Dirt Track.

After winning the modified feature earlier in the evening, Gustin climbed aboard his late model and promptly led all 40 laps of the SUPR Late Model Series event during the Port-A-Cool Texas Dirt Track World Championship.

Gustin took home a $3,500 paycheck for his victory, his first with the SUPR Late Model Series.

Allen Tippen finished second, more than three seconds behind Gustin at the checkered flag. Ray Moore was third, followed by Patrik Daniel and Jon Mitchell.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Allen Tippen, Ray Moore, Patrik Daniel, Jon Mitchell, Shane Hebert, Skip O'Neal, Manny Falcon, Danny Zimmerman, Zach McMillan, Kody Barber, Derek Perkins, Robert Metz Jr., Dwight Falcon, Randy Timms, Larry White, Austin Theiss, Timothy Culp, David LeFleur, Tyler Erb, B.J. Robinson, Morgan Bagley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/ryan-gustin-scores-two-in-texas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scott Rolls To Oglivie Accolades​*
Stormy Scott made the most of a good draw Saturday at the Ogilvie Raceway, leading all 40 laps of the main event for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

Heat race passing points set the line-up for the feature race with the top eight efforts redrawing for their starting spots in the first four rows.

At the last two events, Scott had the misfortune of pulling the eighth position but reversed his fortunes Saturday night by selecting the outside slot in the front row.

The 25-year-old from Las Cruces, N.M., led the field into the first turn and led the field out of the final corner, never relinquishing his lead and scoring a $3,000 payday for his 34th career United States Modified Touring Series win.

Scott's performance also made him the first two-time winner in the six events held at the high-banked three-eighths-mile oval.

Polesitter Dan Ebert pressured Scott throughout the first half of the race and stayed within striking distance, but Scott was able to start adding to his advantage just past the halfway point.

After a caution flag on lap 27, contact between Ebert and hard-charging Dereck Ramirez resulted in Ramirez going to the tail of the field. Ebert held on to finish in the runner-up position while Ramirez climbed his way back to 12th in the final 13 orbits.

Rodney Sanders, who won the night before at the I-94 Speedway, challenged Ebert in the late going but settled for third with Tim Johnson and 18th-starting Jesse Sobbing finishing in the fourth and fifth spots.

*The finish:*
Stormy Scott, Dan Ebert, Rodney Sanders, Tim Johnson, Jesse Sobbing, Casey Arneson, Don Eischens, Jesse Glenz, Jody Bellefeuille, Clayton Wagamon, Shane Sabraski, Dereck Ramirez, Brent Larson, Zack VanderBeek, Cory Crapser, Chippewa Mike Mullen, Chris Oertel, Bob Gierke, Ben Kates, J.B. Stortz, Joey Jensen, Cody Bauman, Dale Mathison, Dave Cain.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/scott-rolls-to-oglivie-accolades/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shane Clanton (25) races under Austin Hubbard Saturday night at Virginia Motor Speedway. (Al Goulder photo)​*
*Clanton Banks $10,000 VMS Prize​*
In the eight-year history of the TireX USA 100 there had yet to be a repeat winner&#8230; the streak is still alive as Shane Clanton came from ninth to take home the $10,000 victory.

Clanton methodically worked his way from his ninth place starting position joining the battle for the lead on lap 29 going three wide with race leader Austin Hubbard and Casey Roberts.

On lap 39 Clanton got under Roberts in turn two while Roberts worked under Hubbard to make it three wide to the line.

On the next circuit Clanton would get under Roberts out of turn two for second and set his sights on Hubbard. On 41 Clanton worked under Hubbard out of turn four with Hubbard holding the lead by inches.

Heading into turn one, Clanton cleared Hubbard to take the lead.

Once out front Clanton set sail and went on to pick up the big win.

"I was just biding my time there trying to get to the front and waiting for the right moment to take the lead," Clanton said. "We set up the car to work the bottom and took a few chances on the way to the front. Hats off to the track for putting together such a great track for us to run on."

Rounding out the top five were Austin Hubbard, Casey Roberts, 12th-starting Rick Eckert and 17th-starting Jeff Smith.

Daniel Baggerly picked up the FASTRAK National Tour win after a great battle with Walker Arthur.

*The finish:*
Shane Clanton, Austin Hubbard, Casey Roberts, Rick Eckert, Jeff Smith, Kenny Pettyjohn, Dennis Franklin, Joey Coulter, Mason Zeigler, Gregg Satterlee, Russell Erwin, Colton Flinner, Chris Ferguson, Jamie Lathroum, Stevie Long, Kerry King Jr., Ross Robinson, Kyle Hardy, Amanda Whaley, Dustin Mitchell, Ray Cook, Joe Cox, Joe Leavell, Brian Tavenner, Ricky Elliott, Kyle Lear.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/clanton-banks-10000-vms-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davies Untouchable In Arizona​*
Charles Davis Jr. led all the way to win Saturday night's USAC Southwest Sprint feature at Arizona Speedway.

Matt Rossi took the runner-up spot ahead of Josh Pelkey, R.J. Johnson and Chris Bonneau.

Johnson continues to lead the series standings.

*The finish:*
Charles Davis Jr., Matt Rossi, Josh Pelkey, R.J. Johnson, Chris Bonneau, Stevie Sussex, Josh Shipley, Tye Mihocko, Mike Colegrove, Mike Bonneau, Shon Deskins, Brian Hosford, Mike Martin, Michael Curtis, Dennis Gile, Bruce St. James, Rick Shuman, Koty McGullam, Tom Ogle, Andy Reinbold.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/davies-untouchable-in-arizona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Faria Flies At Thunderbowl Raceway​*
It was a family moment Saturday night at Thunderbowl Raceway as Danny Faria Jr. won the Chris & Brian Faria Memorial for the USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series.

Faria took the lead from Ryan Bernal on lap 16 and led the remainder of the 30-lap race on the third-mile dirt track.

Bernal finished second, ahead of Landon Hurst, Troy Rutherford and Tristan Guardino.

*The finish:*
Danny Faria Jr., Ryan Bernal, Landon Hurst, Troy Rutherford, Tristan Guardino, D.J.Johnson, Matt Mitchell, Jeff Sibley, Jace Vander Weerd, Cody Majors, Richard Vander Weerd, Shannon McQueen, Bud Kaeding, Jim Richardson, Johnathon Henry, Trey Marcham, Chris Ennis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/faria-flies-at-thunderbowl-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeremy Schultz In The Blue No. 5J​*
*Schultz Takes Wilmot IRA Thriller​*
For the fans at Wilmot Raceway, the seats purchased with an admission ticket were barely used.

With the intense on track action, there was barely time to sit down as eventual winner Jeremy Schultz found himself in the thick of battle throughout the 30 lap feature.

Schultz, a former 360 Sprint and Wilmot Raceway champion, had taken the lead when a miscue was made by front running Trey Datweilwer.

Datweiler making an impressive rookie showing paced much of the first half of the contest before that miscue allowed a determined Schultz to scramble into the lead.

Schultz then had to fight off the challenges of local favorite Dave Uttech, and a hard charging Ben Schmidt to score his first Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series victory of the 2015 season.

The 24-car starting field roared to life, and Datweiler surprised Schultz by bolting from his outside front row starting berth into the lead. While Dave Uttech, and Todd Daun gave chase.

Three laps were in the record books when heat race winner Matt Vandervere slowed on the backstretch and was overrun by Wayne Modjeski. Both drivers retired from the contest when the race resumed.

Datweiler worked the high groove to perfection as the contest resumed and maintained his lead over Schultz. Uttech hugging the lower groove continued in third while Schmidt moved into the fourth slot.

A spin by Brian Kristan in the second turn on the seventh circuit kept the field bunched.

Datweiler again got a solid start, and pulled out to the lead while Schultz and Uttech swapped the second spot back and forth.

Just before the halfway point Datweiler slipped over the cushion in turn two breaking his momentum allowing both Schultz to sweep past bringing Uttech with him.

Uttech hugging the low line then pressure Schultz for the top spot.

The pair ran wheel to wheel for the lead with Schultz finally able to edge ahead at the halfway point of the contest.

The only red flag incident of the event occurred on lap 23 when Blake Nimee, and B-main winner Scotty Thiel made contact which sent Nimee into a series of end over end rolls heading into turn three.

Nimee was assisted from his car and was walked to the ambulance, shaken but otherwise unhurt. Thiel, who earlier dominated the B-main event, was also done for the evening.

The dash to the checkered began with Schultz blasting back into the lead, while Datweiler, Uttech, and Schmidt wrestled for the second spot. That battle lost one of it's chief contestants when Datweiler went into turn two a bit hot, and executing a slow spin off the top of the cushion with for laps to go. That incident drawing the final slowdown of the race.

The field roared to life one final time, and again Schultz was flawless on the restart. Uttech hugging the bottom line attempt to claw his way into the lead but Schultz repelled the challenge. Schultz got an addition break as the white flag flew, and Schmidt drew along Uttech to challenge for the second spot.

Out of the final turn Schultz powered to the finish a couple car lengths ahead of his rivals. Schmidt, and Uttech slapped wings while heading for the finish with both cars temporarily on the edge of control.

Schmidt was able to get his car pointed the right direction the quickest, and took runner-up honors by inches. Uttech had to settle for third after his strongest effort in the past couple seasons.

Daun who had stayed just behind the leaders the entire contest finished solidly in fourth just ahead of a fast closing Jordan Goldesberry who had advanced into the featured contest through the B-main.

Raymond Hensley, Scott Biertzer, Phillip Mock, point leader Bill Rose and Scott Uttech finished sixth through tenth respectively.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/schultz-takes-wilmot-ira-thriller/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Guerrini Stops Hamilton At Lakeport​*
Frankie Guerrini scored the Bay Cities Racing ***'n midget win at the Lakeport Speedway by leading only the last two feet of the race Saturday evening.

Guerrini made the final-lap pass at the finish line, besting Davey Hamilton Jr. at the line by a margin of .027 of a second to conclude the 30-lap feature.

The two young lions were so intense, that immediately after crossing the finish line they came upon a car to be lapped.

Both braked hard, banged together and ended up coming to a stop against the turn one wall.

Guerrini was pushed back to the starting line for the congratulatory winner's circle while the dejected Hamilton was pushed to the pits.

Hamilton, flying to Northern California from Indianapolis, Ind., to make his first career start in a full midget, started the feature on the pole aboard Bob Rosen's Mr. Espresso Beast/Fontana by virtue of the fast-six inverted start.

Hamilton jumped into the lead at the green over nine-time BCRA champion Floyd Alvis. Hamilton began opening a sizable lead over the field as Guerrini, aboard the F&F Racing Beast/Esslinger, held third, then bested Alvis for second on lap two.

Michael Snider stormed to third on lap three aboard the Lauren Snider Beast/Esslinger with Scott Pierovich placing the Del Morris Beast/Esslinger into fourth one lap later.

The three pursuers, along with fifth-riding Mark Maliepaard in the M/S Beast/Esslinger, began to quickly reel in Hamilton. Guerrini made several attempts to take control on the outside to no avail.

On the 19th lap J.R. Williams began slowing in turn four and coasted into the first turn to bring out the caution flag on lap 20.

On the restart Snider aggressively challenged Guerrini on the backstretch, charging into turn three on the outside to slide by for second, holding that position as the caution flag was waved on the 22nd round for a spinning Maliepaard.

At that point Snider was penalized two positions for having jumped the previous restart, dropping him to fourth behind Cody Gerhardt's Eskesen Beast/Mopar. At the green Snider quickly took third, then in a aggressively charge to second as Guerrini was knocked back to fourth behind Gerhardt.

Guerrini bounced back to challenge and pass Gerhardt, then pressured Snider for several laps as the top four cars appeared under the proverbial blanket. Guerrini forced his way under Snider in turn three to take second on the 27th circuit.

Over the final three laps Guerrini attempted the difficult Lakeport outside line, but could not best Hamilton's flawless drive until the final lap, final turn, charging wheel-to-wheel down the front chute and pulling ahead to take the win by .027 of a second, leading the race for only the last two feet.

The duo was followed closely by Snider and Gerhardt who were chased to the line by Scott Pierovich, Lauren Snider, Maliepaard, Alvis, Gary Conterno, Michael Donaldson and Rick Holbrook.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-midgets/guerrini-stops-hamilton-at-lakeport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Empire State Challenge To Schatz​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6904&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

It had been 22 years since the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series last made an appearance at Weedsport Speedway but Donny Schatz looked like an old pro at the track as he scored his 10th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season in dominant fashion on Sunday night.

It was the second series win in a row for Schatz, who picked up win number nine at Williams Grove Speedway on Friday night, and his fourth win in the last five races.

"This team should really be standing here," Schatz said in victory lane. "There's three guys who give all their heart and dedication into making sure I get these victories. For these guys, that's awesome. I'm the lucky guy that gets to drive it. I couldn't ask for a better race team or car owner or anybody. It's just pretty awesome to be in this position right now."

Schatz led early and by lap six began working his way through traffic. Chad Kemenah, who started the feature in fourth with his Brilex/Seneca Energy No. 10H car, moved to second by lap two. Schatz built up a large lead early on but as he worked his way through lapped traffic Kemenah closed the distance - it was short lived however.

Through three restarts, Schatz held off challengers. Kerry Madsen, who ran second late in the race worked to close the gap in the waning laps, but was not able to catch Schatz.

"I didn't know what was going to happen there," Schatz said. "I felt really good in the dash and on the start of the feature I felt good in every lap. I got a little bit worse and worse and worse&#8230; The first time I got to traffic they were three and four wide. It's fun to try to figure out a spot to get through and we seemed to do an ok job there. Glad to get to victory lane for the Bad Boy team.

Schatz expanded his lead in the championship standings over second place Shane Stewart to 69 points.

The battle for second and third was intense throughout the feature with Kemenah, Madsen, Brad Sweet and Greg Hodnett battling for position. By the end, grass, and later, words flew between Madsen and Kemenah.

Brad Sweet held second, his starting spot, early on, but Kemenah worked his way forward quickly through the opening laps. On the first restart of the night Sweet briefly retook the position as Madsen moved into third but a caution flag flew before a lap was completed and the field reset.

The caution flag flew again on lap 20 as Joey Saldana spun in turn one. Madsen, who ran in fourth, took the third position from Sweet on the restart and then set his sights on Kemenah in second. As the two drivers came around to complete lap 21, Madsen slid Kemenah through turns three and four. Side by side down the front stretch, Madsen and Kemenah nearly made contact. Kemenah lost momentum as he moved low to avoid contact and he slipped back to third.

In victory lane, as the two waited to be interviewed, words were exchanged.

"I don't what that is. It is what it is. I just don't race like that," Kemenah, who finished third, said. "We'll go on to the next one and keep trying."

Madsen, who scored his third podium finish of the year with his No. 29 American Racing Custom Wheels car, said the outside lane worked well for him.

"I could get a good run. I got a good run in one and two," Madsen said of the restart. "It worked well for me.

"For us, we got close to Donny there on a black, slick track, so we're pretty happy about that. Just lost a little tire wear at the end. I pushed really hard in the middle so I probably pushed too hard on the tire but I couldn't be happier for the team - we got a great result here&#8230; Hopefully this is a sign of things to come for the rest of the year."

Hodnett scored his second quick time of the season and set a new Weedsport Speedway track record after a qualifying lap of 13.401.

New Egypt (N.J.) Speedway welcomes the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series on Tuesday for the Jersey Outlaw Classic. Tickets remain for the event and can be purchased by calling (844) 347-8849 or visiting http://dirtcar.ticketforce.com/ordertickets.asp?p=579&backurl=default.asp . Find out more event information for the Jersey Outlaw Classic at http://woosprint.com/new-egypt-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5/Empire-State-Challenge-to-Donny-Schatz.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Super DIRTcar Heading To Canandaigua​*
The Super DIRTcar Series big-block modifieds are headed to Canandaigua Motorsports Park for the fifth annual Jan Corcoran Memorial 64 event on Wednesday.

The $6,000-to-win event is the Super DIRTcar Series' first appearance at the Canandaigua half-mile since 2012.

If racing rises to the level of the Super DIRTcar Series' previous event at Fulton Speedway, as five-time Canandaigua big-block modified champion Matt Sheppard predicts, it will be memorable.

Sheppard, a three-time Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified champion from Waterloo, N.Y., finished second to defending series champion Billy Decker in the series' first points race of the year at Fulton.

Since then, driving the FX Capara No. 9H, Sheppard has a win and a second in two regular-season starts at Canandaigua.

He was also the opening night winner at Brewerton Speedway.

When the feature lineup rolls out onto the track Wednesday, it will be led by the FX Caprara pace car. FX Caprara is the Official Car Company of the 2015 Super DIRTcar Series and NAPA Super DIRT Week XLIV (Oct. 7-11).

"It's really nice to have a series race at Canandaigua," Sheppard said. "It's been my home track for a long time. It's really racy and it's already in mid-summer shape. If your car is good, you can come from out of the back and win."

The gates open for the Jan Corcoran Memorial 64-lap event at 5 p.m. with racing slated to begin at 7 p.m. Admission is $25/adults, $5/kids-16 and under.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/super-dirtcar-heading-to-canandaigua/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Yeley Ready For The Millbridge Challenge​*
NASCAR Sprint Cup Series and XFINITY Series driver J.J. Yeley is another celebrity driver to throw his hat in the ring for the second annual QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX May 19-20 at Millbridge Speedway.

Yeley, who began his career in quarter midgets, midgets and sprint cars returns to his racing roots on the sixth-mile red clay oval in a winged sprint kart.

Yeley and Tony Stewart are the only two drivers in USAC history to win the coveted triple crown - sprint car, midget and Silver Crown championships - in the same season (2003).

Last year's inaugural QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX saw 60 dirt sprint karts trying for just 20 starting spots in the feature. Yeley, qualified for the event in his sprint kart debut coming home 14th.

"I get to get dirty," Yeley said. "I don't obviously get a chance to get back to my racing root's very often, it's not a sprint car but a sprint kart, they're fast and fun."

Yeley will be driving a kart from the Red Boy Motorsports team dressed up like his non-winged sprint car.

This season Yeley is pulling double duty in the NASCAR Sprint Cup and XFINITY Series, qualifying for all the races in each series. His career includes 224 NASCAR Sprint Cup Series starts, 189 starts in the NASCAR XFINITY Series and 21 NASCAR Camping World Truck Series starts.

Yeley's open-wheel career includes the 2001, 2003 USAC Sprint championship, the 2002, 2003 USAC Silver Crown title, the 2003 USAC Midget championship and a ninth-place finish in the 1998 Indianapolis 500.

The second annual QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX will be held May 19-20 at Millbridge Speedway in Salisbury, N.C. Practice and qualifying takes place Tuesday with heats, B mains and the feature Wednesday.

The event is being dubbed as the biggest race in outlaw karting with drivers from the World of Outlaws, NASCAR and open-wheel racing competing.

Some of the drivers that took part in last year's QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX included Yeley, Joey Saldana, Paul McMahan, Rico Abreu, Kevin Swindell, Jimmy Elledge, Tanner Thorson, Nick Hoffman and Daytona Truck Series winner Tyler Reddick.

The live pay-per-view broadcast May 19-20 is on www.SPEEDSPORT.TV. The event will also be taped and shown later on MAVTV.

The first night of qualifying and preliminary races is on Tuesday for the support divisions can be purchased for $12, you can purchase the second night of racing for $15 or buy both nights for a package deal of $20.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nge/yeley-ready-for-the-millbridge-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team Silco Sets Millbridge Challenge Roster​*
Team Silco Racing has announced a three-pronged international attack for the QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX at Millbridge Speedway in Salisbury, N.C., this Tuesday and Wednesday.

Silco will bring 2014 race winner Mike Wheeler, 10 year-old Canadian development driver Ben Silliker and Cunningham Motorsports development driver Chase Briscoe to the prestigious Outlaw Kart race.

"We are excited to bring together one of the most intriguing driver lineups for the SPEED SPORT Challenge," team owner Jason Silliker said. "We would like to put all three karts in the feature field and go after the win."

The race will air live on SPEEDSPORT.TV and in tape-delay on MAVTV. Action on Tuesday night will include 125s, Beginner Box Stock and Open qualifying. Wednesday will be a busy night as the Open class battles in heat races, semis and the 30 lap feature.

Wheeler, from Central Point, Ore., not only won the 2014 SPEED SPORT Challenge, but he also won the 2015 West Coast Nationals at Red Bluff this season racing for Team Silco. He went on to finish second in the Red Bluff points this year and is looking forward to defending his Challenge crown.

Briscoe and Silliker are a pair of record-setting drivers. Briscoe is a 20 year-old third generation racer from Mitchell, Ind., that holds the record as the youngest winner in 410 sprint car history with a victory at just 13 years old. Silliker, from Alberta, Canada, will be one of the youngest drivers in the 80 kart field at just 10 years old.

He has set a busy 2015 slate that will see him racing across North America in Outlaw Karts, Micros, Bandoleros and HPD Midgets.

Briscoe's experience at Millbridge Speedway includes a second place finish in last year's East Coast Nationals. He recently announced a partnership with Cunningham Motorsports to race in select ARCA Racing Series events, beginning in July at Lucas Oil Raceway.

"I am really looking forward to returning to Millbridge for this amazing race," Briscoe said. "To be a part of a great team with QRC Chassis and the defending race winner is an awesome combination. I also am looking forward to working with Ben and taking our No. 24 cars to the front."

Silliker has spent the last three weeks preparing for the QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX and will compete in both the Open 500 class and also the 125 division as well. His younger brother Alex will also join the team to run in Beginner Box Stock class on Tuesday night.

The live pay-per-view broadcast May 19-20 is on www.SPEEDSPORT.TV. The event will also be taped and shown later on MAVTV.

The first night of qualifying and preliminary races is on Tuesday for the support divisions can be purchased for $12, you can purchase the second night of racing for $15 or buy both nights for a package deal of $20.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../team-silco-sets-millbridge-challenge-roster/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thorson Is Set For SPEED SPORT Challenge​*
USAC and POWRi Midget standout Tanner Thorson will join a slew of racing stars in chasing glory during the QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX on Wednesday at Millbridge Speedway.

Thorson posted a late entry to the outlaw kart event, which also features top-level drivers including Kyle Larson, Joey Saldana, Rico Abreu, Paul McMahan, J.J. Yeley, Kenny Wallace and Chad Boat.

Thorson competed in the inaugural SPEED SPORT Challenge last year, where he missed the feature due to engine issues. This time around, Thorson feels confident he'll advance to the feature and give the big names a run for their money.

"It's pretty cool to get back there," Thorson told SPEED SPORT on Monday. "We had a fast car there last year and blew up two motors, so we didn't have a chance to make the main. This year, we're coming back even stronger than we were.

"I'm really looking forward to racing with Rico, obviously he's one of the most fun people to race with. He's going to race you as hard as you race him."

The 19-year-old Reno, Nev. native took the midget-racing scene by storm two years ago, when he earned National Midget Rookie of the Year honors with Keith Kunz Motorsports. Thorson is also a part of Richie Rich Motorsports, with whom he races the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and additional 410 sprint car events on a part-time basis.

Richie Rich Customs will sponsor Thorson's Millbridge entry.

The live pay-per-view broadcast May 19-20 is on www.SPEEDSPORT.TV. The event will also be taped and shown later on MAVTV. The first night of qualifying and preliminary races is on Tuesday for the support divisions can be purchased for $12, you can purchase the second night of racing for $15 or buy both nights for a package deal of $20.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nge/thorson-is-set-for-speed-sport-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Wolla's Night In Hawkeye Dirt Action​*
Rain in North Dakota was bad news for Jason Wolla's competition in Iowa Tuesday night at Benton County Speedway.

Wolla made the quick decision to travel 14-plus hours from his hometown of Ray, in western North Dakota, for the opening event in IMCA's Hawkeye Dirt Tour.

He started 11th, took the lead from Mark Elliott following a 13th circuit restart and outran defending champion Mike Van Genderen in traffic late in the 40-lapper for an IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modified series win that paid $1,000.

"We made a last-second decision to come here and it paid off," said Wolla, who'd finished fourth at Vinton en route to the Frostbuster Series crown in early April. "We rained out last week every*where in North Dakota and had the trailer loaded up and ready to go. We had another car to pick up from Justin O'Brien (at Rage Chassis) in West Union and here we are."

Van Genderen started ninth and made up ground on Wolla before running out of laps. J.D. Au*ringer raced from 12thstarting to third, Hunter Marriott was fourth and Joe Docekal made his way from 17th to fifth.

Elliott led the first 12 laps and ran ahead of David Brown and Brian Irvine, who fell out of conten*tion after getting together in the first set of turns.

Wolla was in second and Docekal was already up to fifth when the caution came out. Wolla drove around Elliott, with Van Genderen taking over second following the third and final restart, on lap 22. Auringer moved into third on lap 28 but couldn't muster a challenge to Van Genderen or Wolla.

"To come here with the dogs and run with them, man, that was fun," Wolla said before heading north on Highway 150 to West Union. "We knew we were good on the bottom and that we'd be tough to pass. This car is like putting a glove on."

Wolla was already on the ballot for the 2015 Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational.
Round two of the Hawkeye Dirt Tour is on Memorial Day, Monday, May 25 at I-35 Speedway in Mason City. That main event also pays $1,000 to win.

Other winners Tuesday at Vinton included Damon Murty in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars, Colby Heishman in the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods and Benji Irvine in the IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks.

Murty made his successful charge back to the front after getting sideways and restarting at the rear.

*The finish:*
Jason Wolla, Mike Van Genderen, J.D. Auringer, Hunter Marriott, Joe Docekal, Mark Elliott, Tyler Droste, Cayden Carter, Ronn Lauritzen, Kyle Brown, Scott Hogan, Patrick Flannagan, Mitch Morris, Ryan Maitland, Nick Roberts, Dennis Betzer, Cole Ferguson, Todd Shute, Joel Rust, Troy Cordes, Brian Irvine, Jeff Waterman, Zach Less, David Brown

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/its-wollas-night-in-hawkeye-dirt-action/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Beattie Tops SPEED SPORT Challenge Trials​*
Kyle Beattie set fast time for the Open class on Tuesday night at Millbridge Speedway on opening night of the second annual QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX.

Beattie was one of more than 90 drivers to make qualifying attempts Tuesday night at Millbridge Speedway. On Wednesday night drivers will compete in heat races and as many preliminary features as necessary in order to set the 30-lap Open class starting field.

In other action Tuesday night at Millbridge Speedway, Caden Kvapil drove to a dominating victory in the 15-lap Beginner Box Stock feature. Kvapil, the young daughter of NASCAR driver Travis Kvapil, led wire-to-wire in the opening feature on Tuesday's program.

In the second feature of the night, California's Daniel Whitley survived a three-car battle to win the Box Stock feature. The battle for the victory came down to Whitley and Gavan Boschele. The two made contact in turns three and four coming to the white flag, with Whitley coming away with the lead and the victory.

The final feature of the evening was the Intermediates class main event, which was won by Kyle Campbell.

The live broadcast of the QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRMX will air live on www.SPEEDSPORT.TV. The event will be taped and shown later on MAVTV. Fans can watch the second night of racing for $15.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ge/beattie-tops-speed-sport-challenge-trials/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Wins Third Straight at New Egypt​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6905&StatType=Race+Results

When it comes to New Egypt Speedway, one World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series driver stands out among the rest. On Tuesday night, Daryn Pittman again proved he is the man to beat at New Egypt as he scored his third win in the last three series appearances there.

Through the 30 lap Jersey Outlaw Showdown feature Pittman battled through traffic and held off Shane Stewart and ultimately Donny Schatz.

"You work for all these wins," Pittman said. "None of these are given to you I don't care where you start. Stats say we started on the pole and he started ninth but these races are hard to win and we haven't done it for a really long time.

"We really struggled in our heat race. It's hard to say when you come to a track like this that I've got so much confidence that we can win. We're not sure if it really helped us that much or if I just finally sat up in the sat and got the job done and drove this thing like I should every night."

It was just two months ago that Pittman suffered a broken collarbone in a crash at Placerville (Calif.) Speedway. Pittman said he felt like he was mostly to blame for the struggles the team has had since that time.

"Just having a hard time getting a feel for what I need in the car and getting comfortable in the car since I got hurt," Pittman said. "It's no excuse - this is a good team and deserves to win a lot of races and we've just been coming up short."

Pittman was strong through the opening portion of the night and built up a sizable lead as he raced in clean air. He hit traffic on lap seven and the two cars behind him, Stewart and Kerry Madsen, closed in.

Farther back, Schatz was moving forward. After starting in ninth, he got around Ryan Smith in the opening laps, then around Joey Saldana. By lap 12 Schatz had moved in to fourth after getting around Logan Schuchart.

Past halfway Schatz began closing the gap with Madsen in third. On lap 19, Schatz looked low and got the run he needed as he came off of turn two.

The first caution of the night flew on lap 22 and was followed by another caution on the restart. That proved pivotal for Schatz who worked his way around Stewart the following lap to take over second.

Five laps later, Schatz had caught Pittman. Using the middle lane, Schatz managed to get side-by-side with Pittman and at one point even had a nose on him, but Pittman had the speed coming off the corner. Three laps later, it was Pittman who took the checkered flag with Schatz in second, Stewart in third and Madsen in fourth.

With his daughter Kady in his arms and daughter Taylor at his side, Pittman thanked his family and crew for their support over the last couple of months.

"The win is great but it doesn't get any more special than having my girls up here," Pittman said. "This is the first victory lane that Kady has been able to be up here with me. So that's pretty special. They've been the only thing that's made it very bearable to go back to the motorhome as much as we've been struggling. Going back and seeing their faces, they don't care how you run."

"Hats off to this whole Great Clips team, (Kale Kahne, Kolten Gouse and Josh Heidkamp), they work their tails off. And having given up as much equipment as we've torn up this year and as bad as we've been running, this is for them."

Schatz, who had won three of the last four races coming into the night, gave kudos to his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies team.

"We had it going there to run those guys down in open track and traffic," said the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing driver. "That was a lot of fun. The yellow, I thought we'd be alright there. I tried everything I could to get in there; he just didn't make any mistakes. Some nights you're just second, I guess. That's us tonight."

Stewart and his Larson Marks Racing team persevered throughout the night after changing not one but two engines.

"We survived tonight. (Crew members Andrew Seamans and Scotty Martin) pulled it together for me tonight," Stewart said. "And for us to end up on the podium says a lot about those guys. Wish we had a little bit more. I thought I had something for Daryn early on in the race and then the restarts kind of killed me a little bit."

Joey Saldana set a new track record during qualifying tonight with a lap of 13.317. The previous track record of 13.396 was set by Pittman in 2013. Paul McMahan took home the KSE Racing Hard Charger Award after advancing eight positions to finish in fifth.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...aryn-Pittman-Wins-Jersey-Outlaws-Classic.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars Set For Busy Weekend​*
The University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions will get back to action with a huge triple-header this weekend.

It begins Friday when the series invades the three-eighths mile banked dirt oval of Plymouth Speedway in Plymouth, Ind., for the Earl Gaerte Classic. It marks the first time in the track's history that 410 cubic inch powered winged sprint cars will compete at "The Playground of Power." It also marks the first ever appearance at the track for the All Stars.

"The King of the Outlaws" Steve Kinser, a 20 time World of Outlaws champion and National Sprint Car Hall of Fame inductee, who utilized Gaerte Engines during his early years of racing, will battle the All Star regulars and other regional stars at all three events on the Memorial Day weekend.

The Plymouth event is co-promoted by Fremont Speedway Promoter Rich Farmer and Thunder Motorsports. Farmer, who also owns the Kistler Racing Products FAST (Fremont Attica Sprint Title) Championship Series is also offering an extra $100 bonus to any driver in the top 10 in FAST points to compete at the Earl Gaerte Classic.

"There's a lot of firsts for the Plymouth race. The first time winged 410 sprints have competed at the track. The first time the All Stars have been there and the first time Steve Kinser has competed there," said Farmer.

The UNOH All Stars will then travel less about 3 hours to the east to "The Home of the All Stars" Fremont Speedway for events on Saturday, May 23 (Abdoo Brothers Demolition Night) and Sunday, May 24 (Budweiser Night). The finale at "The Track That Action Built" will pay the feature winner $10,000 and there will be a "meet and greet" with drivers signing autographs prior to the racing each night.

The UNOH All Stars have competed at Fremont Speedway 116 times in the organization's history. After the doubleheader Memorial Day weekend event, the series comes back to "The Track That Action Built" on June 25 and June 27 as part of the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek and another doubleheader for the traditional Jim Ford Classic on Sept. 18 and 19.

A bus trip has also been organized so fans can camp at Fremont Speedway and travel to Plymouth. The round trip bus trip and a ticket into the night's racing at Plymouth is just $40. Reservations are being taken now by contacting Farmer [email protected]. But fans better act quickly as less than a handful of tickets remain for the bus trip.

Last year for the traditional Memorial Day weekend double-header at Fremont Speedway local racer Caleb Griffith earned his first career All Star win on Saturday with Australian James McFadden driving to the $10,000 finale on Sunday for his first career series victory.

The local Fremont stars always give the invading All Star teams a handful when they come to town. So far in 2015, Fremont winners include: Parker Price-Miller (his first ever 410 winged sprint car win), Chris Andrews and five-time track champion Byron Reed.

All Star point leader Dale Blaney has recorded 18 of his of his 116 career series wins at Fremont including four wins at the track in 2014. Blaney, a five-time All Star champion, won the All Star event at Lernerville Speedway May 1 and has six top-five finishes in 11 races.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/unoh-all-stars-set-for-busy-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tony Hulman Classic Postponed​*
Cold temperatures combined with afternoon precipitation forced the postponement of the 45th running of the Tony Hulman Classic at the Terre Haute Action Track on Wednesday, May 20.

No reschedule date has been announced at this time.

The Hulman Classic was an Amsoil USAC Sprint Car Series event which also had UMP Modifieds on the schedule.

Terre Haute's next event will be on Sunday, June 7 with the UMP Modified Summit Nationals, running for a $1,000 top prize.

The Pro Late Models will be making their first ever appearance at the track.

Race fans will now turn their attention to the 62nd Annual Hoosier Hundred at the Indiana State Fairgrounds in Indianapolis, which is set to take place Thursday.

Thirty-four USAC Silver Crown wheelmen are entered, along with a stellar field of UMP Modifieds that includes Ken Schrader and Kenny Wallace.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/tony-hulman-classic-postponed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Donald McIntosh (7) races for position recently at Smoky Mountain Speedway. (Michael Moats Photo)​*
*McIntosh Set For Georgia Invasion​*
Donald McIntosh is looking forward to coming home to tracks that he's quite familiar with.

The 22-year-old Dawsonville, Ga., driver comes into the final three Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series by Schaeffer's Oil events not only in the points chase hunt but he also gets to race in his home state of Georgia.

The Spring Nationals Series will sanction events at Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga., on May 22, Dixie Speedway in Woodstock, Ga., on May 23 and Rome (Ga.) Speedway on May 24.

Not only is McIntosh in a new ride for this year's Georgia swing, but he's a former champion at two of the three tracks. He sits just 32 points out of lead in the series standings behind leader Chris Madden and just 18 markers behind Billy Ogle Jr. for second spot heading into this weekend.

McIntosh was the 2013 Dixie and Rome Speedway track champion in the super late model division. The two tracks, which are located just minutes from Atlanta, Ga. are no pushovers when it comes to competition by any means.

Georgia greats like Bill Ingram, Wade Knowles, four-time champion Stan Massey, Tony Reaid and Rodney Martin have cut their teeth at Dixie Speedway. Even NASCAR great Bill Elliott, also from Dawsonville, Ga., has turned numerous laps at the track dubbed "The Home of the Champions."

When a name is added to the track champions list at either Dixie or Rome Speedway, they join an elite list of drivers and by McIntosh's standards it's quite an amazing feat.

"It was very surreal to be able to come into the super late model and come out ahead, it was really awesome," said McIntosh on claiming the track championship at the Swims' Family-promoted ovals. "We went out at every race, we learned, just doing the best we could and came out on top."

Before winning the championship at Dixie and Rome Speedways, McIntosh competed in the crate late model division starting with the 2010 season and just a handful of races on his schedule.

He continued in the crate class during the 2011 season and finally moved into the super late model division in the 2012 season. McIntosh captured his first win in the super late models during the 2013 season at Dixie Speedway and went on to take the title.

Although McIntosh credits Dixie and Rome as his home tracks, he actually took his first laps in a dirt late model at Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga. McIntosh says this is his favorite track.

"It's the first place I raced on dirt, it's definitely my favorite track and you can always run top to bottom, it's not lane dominant," said McIntosh. "I always enjoy running at Dixie Speedway.

It has such a great atmosphere. I started there and learned the dirt and the cars there. I really do enjoy racing there."

Before his turn in the dirt late model, McIntosh had a predominant asphalt racing background. In just his first season with the Spring Nationals Series, McIntosh finished third in the final 2014 totals.

He's yet to win a Spring Nationals Series race but since moving to the Blount Motorsports entry last September, the Georgia driver has claimed a couple of big victories.

McIntosh took the victory during the Southern All Star-sanctioned 'Turkey Gobble' event at Boyd's Speedway last November and even claimed the off-season 'Hangover 40' event win at 411 Motor Speedway near Seymour, Tenn., on New Year's Day.

McIntosh has gone through sort of a qualifying slump this season but his performance during competition has backed up the tough preliminary runs. He's even led the field during a recent World of Outlaws Late Model Series-sanctioned event at Tazewell (Tenn.) Speedway in April before mechanical problems forced him pit-side.

"I've made some qualifying mistakes but (crew chief) David (Bryant) has made some great changes and got me good enough we can get to the front and pass some cars," said McIntosh.

Blount Motorsports crew chief David Bryant and driver McIntosh have made a good connection during the last six months and McIntosh feels that attributes to the team's success.

"We come from different sides of the spectrum. David has so much experience and I don't have that kind of background since I came from the asphalt stuff. He's great to work with and we've made some good changes," said McIntosh.

One major change was the chassis brand. During 2013 on the tour, McIntosh piloted his father David's Club 29 race car but since moving to Blount Motorsports, Donald has made the adjustment to a new chassis as the team runs the Rocket Chassis brand of chassis.

When asked if McIntosh feels he has an advantage on the teams of the tour going into this weekend's final three Spring Nationals Series point events, his attitude is positive.

"We had a good run earlier in the year at Dixie (during the March Southeastern Classic) and I feel we're better on the short tracks than the longer tracks," said McIntosh.

McIntosh indeed rallied from his tenth starting spot in the unsanctioned Southeastern Classic at Dixie (Ga.) Speedway to finish behind Ray Cook and eventual winner Jason Hiett during the early March opener.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/mcintosh-set-for-georgia-invasion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Wolla's Night In Hawkeye Dirt Action​*
Rain in North Dakota was bad news for Jason Wolla's competition in Iowa Tuesday night at Benton County Speedway.

Wolla made the quick decision to travel 14-plus hours from his hometown of Ray, in western North Dakota, for the opening event in IMCA's Hawkeye Dirt Tour.

He started 11th, took the lead from Mark Elliott following a 13th circuit restart and outran defending champion Mike Van Genderen in traffic late in the 40-lapper for an IMCA Xtreme Motor Sports Modified series win that paid $1,000.

"We made a last-second decision to come here and it paid off," said Wolla, who'd finished fourth at Vinton en route to the Frostbuster Series crown in early April. "We rained out last week every*where in North Dakota and had the trailer loaded up and ready to go. We had another car to pick up from Justin O'Brien (at Rage Chassis) in West Union and here we are."

Van Genderen started ninth and made up ground on Wolla before running out of laps. J.D. Au*ringer raced from 12thstarting to third, Hunter Marriott was fourth and Joe Docekal made his way from 17th to fifth.

Elliott led the first 12 laps and ran ahead of David Brown and Brian Irvine, who fell out of conten*tion after getting together in the first set of turns.

Wolla was in second and Docekal was already up to fifth when the caution came out. Wolla drove around Elliott, with Van Genderen taking over second following the third and final restart, on lap 22. Auringer moved into third on lap 28 but couldn't muster a challenge to Van Genderen or Wolla.

"To come here with the dogs and run with them, man, that was fun," Wolla said before heading north on Highway 150 to West Union. "We knew we were good on the bottom and that we'd be tough to pass. This car is like putting a glove on."

Wolla was already on the ballot for the 2015 Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational.
Round two of the Hawkeye Dirt Tour is on Memorial Day, Monday, May 25 at I-35 Speedway in Mason City. That main event also pays $1,000 to win.

Other winners Tuesday at Vinton included Damon Murty in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars, Colby Heishman in the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods and Benji Irvine in the IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks.

Murty made his successful charge back to the front after getting sideways and restarting at the rear.

*The finish:*
Jason Wolla, Mike Van Genderen, J.D. Auringer, Hunter Marriott, Joe Docekal, Mark Elliott, Tyler Droste, Cayden Carter, Ronn Lauritzen, Kyle Brown, Scott Hogan, Patrick Flannagan, Mitch Morris, Ryan Maitland, Nick Roberts, Dennis Betzer, Cole Ferguson, Todd Shute, Joel Rust, Troy Cordes, Brian Irvine, Jeff Waterman, Zach Less, David Brown

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/its-wollas-night-in-hawkeye-dirt-action/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Dominates Corcoran Memorial​*
There was no catching Matt Sheppard after he took the lead from pole sitter Steve Paine on lap nine of the 64-lap Jan Corcoran Memorial Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified event Wednesday at Canandaigua Motorsports Park.

Sheppard had sizeable leads trimmed by four cautions, but he was able to maintain control each time, including a final restart on lap 48.

Larry Wight, Sheppard's closest pursuer, drew within four car-lengths of Sheppard's FX Caprara No. 9h on the final lap, but had to settle for the runner-up spot. Paine was third, followed by Brett Hearn and Billy Dunn.

"This was a great race for a great lady," said Sheppard, of Waterloo, N.Y. "I don't know how I could have done any better. Between me and this car and this track, it's quite a combination right now. I feel confident racing here."

Sheppard started fifth in a 28-car field, three spots better than Wight.

"We both had solid cars, but it's hard to close on somebody that strong on a big track that gets slippery," Wight said.

Wight passed Paine for second a lap after the first caution of the race for Billy Dunn, who slowed and then pitted to replace a deflating right rear tire.

Dunn had started 25th. He raced into the top-10 on lap 42, spent several laps dicing with Billy Decker for sixth and closed in on Hearn for fourth, but couldn't get past him.

Decker, Mat Williamson, Matt Billings, Danny Johnson and Erick Rudolph completed the top ten.

Earlier, Hearn had won the Pole Position Raceway Fast Time Award, but after the Dig Safely NY 811 redraw, he started 11th.

*The finish:*
Matt Sheppard, Larry Wight, Steve Paine, Brett Hearn, Billy Dunn, Billy Decker, Mat Williamson, Matt Billings, Danny Johnson, Erick Rudolph, Pat Ward, Jimmy Phelps, Ryan Phelps, Justin Haers, Rob Bellinger, Ryan Suscie, Alan Johnson, Pete Britten, Tim Kerr, Keith Flach, Anthony Perriego, Dan Wiesner, Stewart Friesen, Vic Coffey, Tim McCreadie, Chris Hile, Tim Fuller, Gary Tomkins.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/sheppard-dominates-corcoran-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Boosts Local Economy​*
The inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown proved to be an immediate success on the track at Cocopah Speedway last January.

Meanwhile, the event was an achievement away from the three-eighths-mile oval as well. A recent study by the Yuma County Chamber of Commerce showed that the local economy was boosted by $2.4 million during the five-race, nine-day event throughout the first two weeks of this year. That was approximately a quarter of the track's $10.1 million annual effect on the local community.

"We took on a big challenge by creating the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown and its first year was a success on the track and off of it," Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said. "In addition to having NASCAR stars Kyle Larson and Kasey Kahne compete, and Tony Stewart in the pits, we had teams travel from coast to coast to participate. It was just as rewarding to have fans come from both sides of the country as well as overseas, which was evident at the track, hotels and restaurants."

Burgess wanted to continue the momentum generated during the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown and has been in the process of renovating Cocopah Speedway throughout the spring.

"A lot of improvements are being done to not only help the facility throughout the year, but with the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown in mind," he said. "The work that has been done in the past month at the facility has been huge."

The midway has been paved with concrete and the handicap system has been improved, including new parking and a more accessible ramp into the facility.

The entry way has been redone and there is a better access route into the pits for the teams, which includes an improved sign-in building.

Cocopah Speedway recently added a new scoreboard on the backstretch with help from local partner Alexander Auto Center and a variety of other improvements are currently underway.

"I think the teams and fans will be pleasantly surprised when they return next January for the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown," Burgess said. "We had a very successful inaugural event and our focus continues to be improving everything for the second edition."

The second version of the 410ci sprint car event will be held at Cocopah Speedway on Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9, 2016, and will feature the same purse of approximately $250,000. The four weekend races pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start with the midweek race providing $5,000 to the winner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/winter-heat-boots-local-economy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCune Puts On A Must See Show​*
Jimmy McCune wired the field Wednesday night to lay claim to Anderson Speedway's Must See Racing 60 winged sprint car feature.

Starting from the outside pole, McCune shot to the lead ahead of Engine Pro polesitter Chris Neuenschwander entering turn one on the opening circuit of the 60-lap main event for the Must See Racing Sprint Car Series and never looked back en route to a half track victory over Neuenschwander at the checkered flag.

The win was McCune's second career triumph in the annual prelude to the Pay Less Little 500, as well as his eighth career MSR victory.

"[The car] was real good," said McCune,who also laid down the fastest race lap of the event at a clip of 10.860 seconds. "We struggled early, just trying to make it go forward and get the engine to run. That was par for the course for the whole day really, even with the Little 500 car, but we turned it around and we're standing here again at Anderson. It's a fantastic night."

While McCune wired the field, the real show was behind him - in the form of a four-car battle for the runner-up spot.

Neuenschwander had to play hard defense for the entire 60 laps in holding off two-time defending Little 500 champion Jacob Wilson, veteran Aaron Pierce and Florida top gun Mickey Kempgens.

Though Wilson sailed his Jet Star No. 07 into turn one on the last lap and gave Neuenschwander a shot in the tail tank that loosened up both cars, Neuenschwander was able to hang on for the runner-up finish in Ron Koehler's No. 10 Spirit of America Special.

"It was a last lap thing," said Neuenschwander. "I would have done the same thing. Just glad we were able to defend and come home second tonight. We're all good, and that's what matters."

Wilson rounded out the podium, extending a two-year run of finishing in the top three at Anderson Speedway in both winged and non-winged sprint car features.

"I guess I hit him too hard there, and it slowed me up too much to get around him," Wilson laughed after the race. "I was trying to move him up the track but it didn't work out in our favor. If I could have gotten around him I think I could have at least tried to run McCune down."

"I haven't finished off the frontstretch here in two years, so hopefully we can carry this momentum into Saturday and go for three 500 wins in a row."

Pierce and Kempgens completed the top five at the finish.

A crash during the warm-up laps for the 60-lap feature saw quick timer JoJo Helberg spin his No. 7 ADTS.com sprinter in the middle of the backstretch, leaving oncoming traffic nowhere to avoid piling in.

Dave Baumgartner was the first car to impact the side of Helberg's machine, with Ryan Burdett, Ron Koehler and Sam Davis also being collected in the fray.

Burdett, Koehler and Davis were all able to refire with minor damage to their entries, while Helberg and Baumgartner were pushed back to the pit area - their chances at victory lane over before the green flag even fell.

"I [screwed] up," Helberg admitted after the race. "The tires were cold and it just snapped around on me. However, I am upset that I got plowed into by two people who flat weren't paying attention to the caution lights. I'm not okay with that at all."

Helberg kicked off the night by setting quick time around the quarter-mile oval with a lap of 10.315 seconds (87.252 mph), ahead of Kempgens and Wilson.

McCune and Neuenschwander each won their respective heat races in advance of the main event.

*The finish:*
Jimmy McCune, Chris Neuenschwander, Jacob Wilson, Aaron Pierce, Mickey Kempgens, Derek Bischak, Ryan Burdett, Sam Davis, Ron Koehler, JoJo Helberg, Dave Baumgartner, Cody Gallogly, Troy DeCaire.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/mccune-puts-on-a-must-see-show/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Seavey Reigns In SPEED SPORT Challenge​*
All Logan Seavey needed to win Wednesday's QRC SPEED SPORT Challenge presented by JGRmx was a fast outlaw kart and some clean air.

Seavey had both, and not even a spirited charge from NASCAR Sprint Cup star Kyle Larson could keep him from claiming victory in the race's second running at Millbridge Speedway. Seavey won the dash and earned the right to start first for the late-night, 30-lap feature.

He earned the right to bring home the trophy as well.

Larson, who started seventh in the A-Main after winning his heat, moved up to third by the midway point.

A series of accidents could've slowed his progress, but Larson made most of his time up on restarts.

It took him just one lap after the mid-race refueling break to pass eventual third-place finisher Bricen James.

He could get no closer than second, though, after pulling away from James and running down Seavey. Ryan Millington and Adam Welch rounded out the top five.

Seavey said he was most worried about Larson after restarts - but it wasn't just because Larson was quick on the draw.

"The biggest problem we had was a little motor problem on the starts and it kind of stumbled up, but once we got a lap or two in, it really got going," Seavey told SPEED SPORT. "This win ranks right up there with my West Coast Nationals win this year. Jimmy (Elledge) always gives me a great car, and that's what made us so fast."

Many of the biggest names entered in the race encountered various forms of misfortune. It wasn't even limited to the karts - a power outage in the control tower caused a 35-minute delay before the A-Main began.

Fortune favored Seavey more than others. Young sensations including Rico Abreu and Karsyn Elledge saw their nights end prematurely.

Elledge drove a black No. 3 Goodwrench Service Plus kart painted like the NASCAR car the late Dale Earnhardt - her legendary grandfather - raced, but she didn't make it to the A-Main. Elledge led in her heat race before her engine lost power two laps from the finish.

Then, prior to her staging for the C-Main, a miscommunication between track officials and Elledge meant that her race was done far earlier than expected. Elledge said she lined up for her event, but a track official mistakenly waved her off the line.

"We rolled the karts out and she didn't get pushed out for some reason," promoter Jeremy Burnette said.

"The No. 86, Sean Vardell, won the D-Main and was the last one to push off, so if (Elledge) was sitting there he would've gone by her. And if he did, they should've pushed her off, too. If we messed up, we're sorry. We hate it for her. It's unfortunate."

She wasn't eligible to compete in the feature due to the incident, but Elledge took solace in having enough speed to be highly competitive.

"I'm sad I couldn't prove it, honestly," Elledge told SPEED SPORT. "My dad (Jimmy Elledge) gives me great cars every week. The guys busted their butts to get me back on the track. It's unfortunate what happened, but we can't really do anything about it.

"I'm ready to come back next year, though."

Abreu was one of several high-profile drivers to attempt to qualify for the feature. Like Tanner Thorson, he was able to do so, but Abreu's A-Main ended after just two laps, when his car broke out of the pack and fell off the pace.

World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series driver Shane Stewart also had an eventful night. Stewart finished eighth in the feature after being involved in an accident.

Those who were around him on track had nothing for Seavey, with the lone exception of Larson. When Seavey got out front and under green flag conditions, he was confident in how much speed he carried.

"Our biggest struggle was going to be the restarts," Seavey said. "Once I got it wound up a little, it was going to be harder to pass me. He took a shot at me, but I was able to hold him off."

*The finish:*
Logan Seavey, Kyle Larson, Bricen James, Ryan Millington, Adam Welch, Ryan Foster, Tyler Seavey, Shane Stewart, Mike Wheeler, Steve Surniak, Greg DeYarmon, Tom Hubert, Kyle Beattie, Devin Boutot, Matt Moberley, Tanner Thorson, Trevor McIntyre, Dylan Smith, James Setters, Max McLaughlin, Maria Cofer, Dylan Tuxhorn, Caleb Copeland, Rico Abreu

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...lenge/seavey-reigns-in-speed-sport-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swanson Does It Again In Hoosier Hundred​*
Kody Swanson etched his name in the record books as a two-time Hoosier Hundred winner Thursday night at the Indiana State Fairgrounds.

Swanson's 10th career victory tied him for ninth on the all-time list with Mike Bliss and Gary Bettenhausen.

Swanson started from the pole after taking the ProSource Fast Time Award, but a first-corner tangle slowed the initial start of the race and A.J. Fike claimed the lead as the race finally hit a green-flag run.

C.J. Leary went with him early as Swanson held down the third spot. He was looking for second on lap 11 when fourth-running Tracy Hines slowed to a stop on the backstretch, bringing out a yellow.

After the restart, Swanson went after Leary, taking the second spot on lap 22 and chopping into Fike's lead. Shane Cockrum was also quick early, as he battled for third with Leary. Meanwhile, Brian Tyler was on the move from the tail of the field after taking over Randy Bateman's ride for the feature when his original mount experienced engine issues. Tyler ran from 27th up to the top 10 by lap 40.

Just after that, the third caution of the night appeared. The race hit halfway with Fike and Swanson building a lead over Cockrum and Jerry *****, Jr., who had disposed of Leary for fourth. Steve Buckwalter was also on the move, as he had driven up to sixth after starting 16th. Tyler found himself in seventh on the yellow.

A few laps later, Buckwalter's night ended as he broke and met the turn-two concrete, flipping over and necessitating a red-flag period. Under red, both Leary and Dave Darland changed right-rear tires, costing them a one-lap penalty.

Swanson pressured Fike hard on the restart, but Fike was able to hold him off on lap 55. Behind them, Tyler was inside the top-five and passed ***** for the fourth spot.

Just as they completed lap 67, Swanson had a big run to the outside of Fike down the frontstretch, outracing him into the corner for the lead on lap 68.

Tyler moved to third and began to run down Fike as the race hit the lap-75 mark. A caution on lap 84 set up an 11-lap race to the finish, and Swanson drew away from the field. Tyler jumped to the inside of Fike on lap 96 and made a daring move to take second. But Aaron Pierce was coming with him and he wrestled the runner-up spot away from Tyler on the next lap.

With two laps to go, 10th-running race rookie Tyler Courtney lost a right-rear tire down the backstretch and brought out a final caution, setting up a two-lap race to the checkers. Swanson motored to a 2.044-second victory over the final two laps in the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire.

"I'm not a statement kind of guy, but we answered some questions from others and from ourselves tonight. After last year, it was hard to know what this year would be like, especially with the tire change," Swanson said. "Nobody had a year like last year since Hewitt in 1986 and I'm no Jack Hewitt. To find out that we can get it done again this year, it's exciting to me, and to win it a second time is just hard to believe. Every time we show up, I feel like we've got a shot to win, and it makes it a lot of fun. They worked really hard from last night when they were still assembling the engine - Bob Hampshire and Clark Lamme pulled an all-nighter and prepared a car capable of winning the Hoosier Hundred, which just sums up how incredible this DePalma family and team is."

Pierce completed his best Hoosier Hundred run, coming home second in the Sam Pierce Chevrolet - G&G Oil No. 26 Beast/Chevy.

"It's the best I've ever done here and the best I've ever done on the dirt and it was a lot of fun," Pierce said. "We are usually on the loose side of things in these dirt races, and we either burn the tire off or get into trouble. We kept it tight enough tonight and knew we'd be solid if we could keep the right-front tire on it. I probably used it up once I got to second and tried to catch Kody. I thought we were in pretty good shape catching the last caution, but there just wasn't enough left. I'm glad to see such a good field and it's great that some guys are coming back."

Tyler's run ended on the podium as he picked up the B&W Auto Mart Hard Charger Award in the Randy & Patty Bateman - Chance's Chassis Repair No. 55 Beast/Chevy.

"I've known Randy and them for a long time and I knew they had a good car that wouldn't fall apart. It takes a couple laps to get a feel for the brakes, steering and all that," Tyler said. "I had to learn what I had, and I figured we could make our way up through there pretty decent. We get up through there, and get to second, and I think, 'Ya know, we might get this done.' I gotta say, it was a lot of fun to run up through there. There were a bunch of good racers here tonight, and it ended up being a good race, too."

Fike and Justin Grant, who started 19th, rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/swanson-does-it-again-in-hoosier-hundred/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Masters Cowboy Classic​*
Thursday's Cowboy Classic boasted a field of 80 of the top dirt late model drivers from across the country.

When the checkers flew following the exciting 45 lap feature, it was all smiles for the Rumley team. Their driver Jonathan Davenport stood in Andy's Frozen Custard Victory Lane.

Davenport started on the inside of the second row and rode during the opening eight laps of the event until the first yellow.

On the restart he came to life and powered around race leader Will Vaught and never looked back. Davenport's win is his first ever with the Lucas Oil MLRA and first at Lucas Oil Speedway.

"I don't know how the race was behind me, but it sure was exciting where I was," said Davenport. "You could just miss your line by just a little bit, and just be like a sitting duck, or you could hit it just right and have all the traction in the world."

Behind Davenport there was all kinds of movement through the field.

Jesse Stovall started the main event on the inside of the seventh row and calmly worked his way forward.

Late in the feature he looked to factor in the final outcome as he passed Jared Landers for second. Stovall began to shrink the gap between himself and Davenport, but ran out of laps.

Carrying on the momentum from his April 11 MLRA win at Lucas Oil Speedway, Jared Landers had his new Sweet - Bloomquist near the front all night, finishing third.

Three yellows slowed the race, the scariest of which for Will Vaught on lap 13. Running second he caught fire under the hood and quickly pulled to the infield where the Hobbytime Motorsports Safety Crew quickly put it out.

Scott Lewis was the overall fast qualifier in time trials with a best lap of 15.348. He later won his heat race too.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Jesse Stovall, Jared Landers, Jason Utter, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jimmy Owens, Brandon Sheppard, Scott Bloomquist, Shannon Babb, Garrett Alberson, Earl Pearson Jr., Kent Robinson, Jason Papich, Chase Junghans, Dennis Erb Jr., Tony Jackson Jr., Dave Eckrich, Jason Rauen, Scott Lewis, Chris Brown, Billy Moyer, Chad Simpson, Ryan Gustin, Jason Bodenhamer, Will Vaught, Don O'Neal, Jeremy Payne, Steve Francis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/davenport-masters-cowboy-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Dillard At Denison​*
Cade Dillard's last-minute decision to make the 14-hour haul from Robeline, La., paid off to the tune of $3,000 Thursday with a thrilling United States Modified Touring Series victory at Crawford County Speedway in Denison, Iowa.

"I wasn't going to be able to come up here, but thanks to (USMTS President) Todd Staley hounding me about coming up here and running, and the support I get from Chris Brown and LG21 Race Cars, we decide to do it," Dillard said in victory lane. "All of my crew guys were gone this week, so my dad took off work to come with me. It's just me and him all weekend."

The 24-year-old got a break early on when local favorite and former track champion Jesse Sobbing suffered a flat tire while leading, and then had to fend off furious challenges from Stormy Scott and Rodney Sanders in the late stages of the race to claim his second career USMTS trophy.

With Dillard to his right, Sobbing started on the pole and took charge of the race on the start.

As the first dozen laps ticked off, Sobbing amassed a three-second lead over the pack while Dillard, Casey Arneson, Stormy Scott, Rodney Sanders and others were in embroiled in furious battles for the next positions.

Sobbing's hopes for a second USMTS win during his rookie season were dashed on lap 13 when a flat tire on his Home Pride machine forced him to stop at the top of turn four.

After the caution, Arneson assumed control of the race but Dillard powered by on the outside the next time around to lead lap 15.

While Dillard continued to chew away at the cushion on the high side of the track, Scott made his way into the runner-up spot and slowly reeled in Dillard using the other half of the racing surface.

Scott pulled alongside of Dillard as the pair exited the fourth turn and led by a bumper as they completed the 28th lap, but Dillard grinded through the next corner to pull back in front and then drove to the low side in turn 3 to fill the preferred line of his pursuers.

At this point the yellow flag appeared for the final time, but Dillard now knew what he had to do.

Sanders grabbed the second spot from Scott on the restart, but Dillard's strong start gave him a cushion that Sanders could not overcome and Dillard inched away over the final six laps to claim the winner's paycheck.

"I saw Stormy underneath of me there and I knew the line was probably coming in down there, but I hated to break my rhythm because we had it going pretty good," Dillard recalled. "The top was really good in (turns) one and two, but the bottom got cleaned up and was better in three and four. I heard on the RACEceiver that Stormy and Rodney were behind me, so I knew it was going to be a close race."

Sanders finished in the runner-up position with Jason Hughes climbing up for third and Scott hanging on for fourth despite heavy damage to his rear spoiler during the final six-lap sprint.

Kelly Shryock turned a dominating win in his Real Racing Wheels "B" Main into a top-five finish in the Casey's General Stores "A" Main.

*The finish:*
Cade Dillard, Rodney Sanders, Jason Hughes, Stormy Scott, Kelly Shryock, Jesse Sobbing, Casey Arneson, Zack VanderBeek, Grant Junghans, Daniel Hilsabeck, Chris Abelson, Ben Kates, Craig Reetz, Justin Sackett, Ryan Schaffer, Dagan Heim, Brian Green, Billy Vogel, Bob Gierke, Josh Most, Kody Scholpp, Shane Demey, Cory Crapser, Dereck Ramire

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/its-all-dillard-at-denison/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jackson & Stovall Lead Lucas Oil Drills​*
Missouri natives Tony Jackson Jr. and Jesse Stovall will make up the front row for Saturday night's $30,000-to-win, 23rd annual Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 at Lucas Oil Speedway.

Both were heat race winners during Friday night's preliminary action.

Jackson and Stovall are both looking to become only the second driver from Missouri to win the Show-Me 100. Back in 1999, Terry Phillips, of Springfield, became the only home state driver to win the event.

Stovall dominate the first heat race of the night, leading all 20 circuits. Billy Moyer Jr. held off Scott Bloomquist - a five-time Show-Me 100 winner; to take the runner-up spot.

Jackson; the 2013 Lucas Oil MLRA Champion; blasted away from the field in heat number two to take the victory. Dennis Erb Jr. charged from his fourth starting spot to take second followed by Shannon Babb, who also transferred.

Brian Shirley captured heat race No. 3 by holding off a hard-charging Jared Landers. Defending Show-Me 100 winner and Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series National Champion, Don O'Neal grabbed the third and final transfer spot.

Three-time Show-Me 100 winner, Billy Moyer made his debut in a new Victory Chassis and outdueled Chris Brown in heat number four. Moyer is looking for this first Show-Me 100 victory since 1996 and will start fourth in Saturday night's main event. Earl Pearson Jr.; the current Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series points leader; finished third and held off current Lucas Oil MLRA points leader Ryan Gustin for the final transfer position.

Jonathan Davenport; who is seeking his first career crown-jewel victory; outdueled Kent Robinson and Shane Essary in heat No. 5.

The sixth and final heat race saw youngster Devin Moran scoring the win to qualify for his first-ever Show-Me 100. Austin Siebert also transferred to his first career crown-jewel event, taking the second position ahead of Jacks Sullivan, who charged from his eighth starting spot to secure the third and final transfer position.

Jesse Stovall set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 80 entrants, with a lap of 15.962 seconds.

Billy Moyer won the Lucas Oil Products Race of Champions.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/jackson-stovall-lead-lucas-oil-drills/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ivey Stops Franklin In Charlotte​*
Twenty-year-old Trent Ivey won Friday night's Southeastern Crate ***'n late model feature at The Dirt Track At Charlotte.

Ivey fought off veteran Rodney "Rambo" Franklin to win the 25-lap race on the four-tenths-mile track.

Ivey led the first 11 laps before Ricky Weeks took the lead and the two drivers battled fiercely for the top spot.

It would be Ivey who emerged victorious in the end, followed by Franklin, who was able to get past Weeks in the final laps.

Zack Mitchell and Corey Gordon rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Trent Ivey, Rambo Franklin, Ricky Weeks, Zack Mitchell, Corey Gordon, Ryan Atkins, Teddy Musgrave Jr., Matt Lawson, Mark Parks, Larry Timms, Chris Cheek, Nick Deitz, Brandon Haley, Spencer Apple, Joey Coulter, Justin Williams, Thomas Robinson, Cole Apple, Banjo Duke, Dale Moore, Wesley Cadwallader, Steve Hendren, Chris Jackson, Cale Conley, Brian Moody.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/ivey-stops-franklin-in-charlotte/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Does It At Chateau Raceway​*
Rodney Sanders rocketed into victory lane Friday as the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental rolled into the Chateau Raceway for the eighth annual Guttormson Memorial.

Rookie driver Dan Ebert led the first lap of the feature race but relinquished the top spot to another rookie-of-the-year contender, Jesse Glenz, the second time around the semi-banked third-mile clay oval.

Looking for his career-first win, Glenz led through lap 19 before Sanders spoiled his plans and slipped by to lead at the halfway mark.

Glenz kept the two-time defending USMTS National Champion within sight over the final 20 laps, but it was Sanders who earned the right to park his No. 20 Swan Energy machine in the winner's circle.

The 49th win of his USMTS career and fourth of the season was worth $3,000 to the 25-year-old from Happy, Texas, as he extended his points lead in the Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region presented by Day Motor Sports.
It was his first win at the Chateau Raceway.

Glenz and Ebert held on for the other two podium positions with Brand Davis and Zack VanderBeek rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jesse Glenz, Dan Ebert, Brandon Davis, Zack VanderBeek, Kelly Shryock, Cade Dillard, Lucas Schott, Damon Haslip, Jesse Sobbing, Jason Cummins, Eric Pember, Dereck Ramirez, Stormy Scott, Ben Kates, Brent Larson, Bob Gierke, Chris Oertel, Joel Alberts, Casey Arneson, Greg Pfeifer, Brad Dierks, Jason Hughes, Kody Scholpp, Darwin Karau, Joey Jensen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/sanders-does-it-at-chateau-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McIntosh Earns First Spring Nationals Win​*
Donald McIntosh finally won an Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series race.
The Dawsonville, Ga., driver led from start to finish for his first-career Spring Nationals Series victory at Boyd's Speedway on Friday night. McIntosh became the 16th different winner on the Spring Nationals Series with his $4,000 payday at Boyd's Speedway.

"My car was awesome, I was a little bit worried there, I didn't know really where I needed to be on the track, but right in the middle the car was working so good, I could maneuver through traffic there pretty well, I can't thank the guys enough, I had an awesome car and this has been such a wonderful year for me and a blessing to be able to be a part of it. I can't thank Larry Garner, B.J. Hillman, David Bryant, Massey Electric, everybody on the car that helps us out, couldn't do it without all of them and it's really cool to be a part of it," said McIntosh in victory lane.

Polesitter McIntosh and Derek Ellis brought the field to the green flag with McIntosh jumping to the commanding lead on the outside lane. Ivendent Lloyd would settle for second on the opening lap but not for long as Ellis would grab the spot away. Ellis would do battle with fourth-starting Dale McDowell on the next circuit while McIntosh put some ground between the rest of the field.

By lap 11, McIntosh would enter heavy lapped traffic as Jason Croft would be the first car to go a lap down and Ellis would easily gain some ground on McIntosh for the point.

After a lap 14 caution, McDowell had moved up on the outside to try and take the third spot away from Lloyd but wouldn't be enough and had to tuck back in behind the pack of cars as they worked the next lap.

With 14 laps remaining, the leaders would again face heavy lapped traffic and with just eight circuits to go, McIntosh would again face Ellis, this time in more lapped traffic and have to maneuver through it quickly to put some real estate between him and Ellis.

McIntosh would hold off Ellis for the win. McDowell would settle for third after finally getting around Lloyd with just two laps to go. Rounding out the top-five was eighth starting Billy Ogle Jr.

Only one caution would slow the field. On lap 14, Dane Dacus slowed his mount entering turn one to bring out the only yellow in the main event, which took just more than 13 minutes to complete.

*The finish:*
Donald McIntosh, Derek Ellis, Dale McDowell, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Billy Ogle Jr., Mike Marlar, Skip Arp, Jay Scott, Riley Hickman, Chris Wilson, Stacy Boles, Jason Welshan, Dylan Ames, David Payne, Ronnie Johnson, Jason Croft, Ronnie Lee Hollingsworth, Brandon Kinzer, Neil Baggett, Austin Smith, Skylar Marlar, Dane Dacus.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/mcintosh-earns-first-spring-nationals-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Slides Past Bergman​*
It was slide job city at the Timberline Speedway with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products as Johnny Herrera and Seth Bergman duked it out with Herrera narrowly holding the O.E.M. No. 23 off the final turn.

While the pair traded the lead multiple times, Herrera was able to beat Bergman to the line every lap to lead start to finish.

Tim Crawley brought the John James Motorsports No. 4j home third after starting 12th with Joe Wood, Jr. and Terry Gray rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Johnny Herrera, Seth Bergman, Tim Crawley, Joe Wood Jr., Terry Gray, Gary Wright, Marshall Skinner, Alex Sewell, Blake Hahn, Brandon Hanks, Mickey Walker, Kade Morton, Shawn Petersen, Martin Edwards, Morgan Turpen, Brandon Long, Howard Moore, Andy Shouse, Tony Bruce Jr., Derek Hagar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/herrera-slides-past-bergman/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kulhanek Ends Gulf South Dryspell​*
After an inauspicious start to his 2015 season, five-time ASCS Gulf South Series champion Ray Allen Kulhanek parked his O.E.M No. 21t in victory lane Friday night at Heart 'O Texas Speedway.

Charging from eighth to win, Kulhanek was stalked through the field by Kevin Ramey from ninth.

Series point leader Scottie McDonald stood on the bronze step with Raven Culp and Lane Whittington completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Ray Allen Kulhanek, Kevin Ramey, Scottie McDonald, Raven Culp, Lane Whittington, Michael Lang, John Pate, Michael McNeil, Claud Estes III, Marcus Thomas, Zane Lawrence, Larry Howery, Bruce Griffith Jr., Tommy Bryant, Channin Tankersley, Mike Walling, Jacob Lucas, Cody Barksdale, Harry Yerrington, Caleb Martin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/kulhanek-ends-gulf-south-dryspell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dale Blaney Rolls Through Plymouth​*
Veteran Ohio racer Dale Blaney captured the 35-lap Earl Gaerte Classic for University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions winged sprint cars at Plymouth Speedway Friday night.

The 51-year-old Blaney, a five-time All Star series champion, claimed the lead from Rico Abreu on lap 20 and took the checkered flag with a commanding margin over Abreu, James McFadden, Cody Darrah and Logan Forler.

Garrett Saunders won the 20-lap main event for 600 Open Sprints at the three-eighths mile dirt track ahead of Billy Cribbs and Bradley Jameson.

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Rico Abreu, James McFadden, Cody Darrah, Logan Forler, Bryon Reed, Cap Henry, Greg Wilson, Duane Zablocki, Gary Taylor, Caleb Helms, Steve Kinser, Ryan Smith, Brady Bacon, Travis Philo, Ryan Ruhl, Danny Holtgraver, Chad Kemenah, Sheldon Haudenschild, Kody Kinser, Tyler Gunn, Andrew Palker, Cale Thomas, Hunter Schuerenberg, Stuart Brubaker, Parker Price-Miller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/dale-blaney-rolls-through-plymouth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarl Banks $10,000 In Jackson​*
Terry McCarl cashed in $10,000 in the eighth annual Folkens Bros. Trucking Spring Nationals at the newly renovated Jackson Speedway Friday night.

The Altoona, Iowa, native is not even two weeks from fracturing a vertebrae in his back, but he took advantage of some misfortune for leader Bill Balog and won the 25-lap event.

The main event got off to a rocky start, when Danny Lasoski, who led the point race coming into the weekend, spun and collected Matt Juhl. Wayne Johnson was also involved, losing a front end. Dylan Peterson spun on the next try at green.

The third time was a charm and McCarl shot out to the early lead from his pole position ahead of Tim Kaeding and Mark Dobmeier. Aaron Reutzel showed early speed, moving by Dobmeier for third on lap four before Josh Schneiderman would come to a stop in turn four.

The red flag was quickly displayed when Chris Martin got upside down in turn three. Unfortunately, after the red flag, Reutzel retired.

The restart saw McCarl leading Kaeding, Dobmeier, Brian Brown and Balog back to green flag racing.

Balog searched the middle of turns one and two and found rubber shortly after. He picked off Dobmeier for third on lap five, Kaeding for second on lap seven and shot to the lead, passing McCarl on lap nine.

Balog set a blistering pace, putting several lapped cars between himself and McCarl.

The seven-time IRA champ looked to be a sure bet for the $10,000, but the caution came out with two laps to go for a stopped Ryan Bickett.

Under caution, it was evident that Balog was losing air in his right-rear tire as he limped helplessly back to the green.

McCarl pounced on Balog's misfortune and won a three-wide battle with Kaeding and Dobmeier for the lead. He held on the last two laps for the win.

Kaeding finished second, followed by Dobmeier, Justin Henderson and Brown.

"I just want to thank everyone who made this race possible," said McCarl.

"From the Folkens Brothers to all the sponsors who made this such a big event, we're just really thankful. There wasn't much I could do out there in the lead. I knew the rubber was going to come, but I didn't know when. Bill got by me there, but I could see he was smoking his tire pretty bad. The only chance I had was to kind of save my tire&#8230;Bill is such a good driver. We got lucky when his tire went down."

"I was praying we didn't pop the right-rear tire," said Kaeding. "She started shaking with about five to go so I just nursed it along. That last restart I just gave it a shot."

*The finish:*
Terry McCarl, Tim Kaeding, Mark Dobmeier, Justin Henderson, Brian Brown, Ian Madsen, Brooke Tatnell, Davey Heskin, Austin McCarl, Travis Whitney, Tasker Phillips, Skylar Prochaska, Austin Johnson, Bill Balog, Dylan Peterson, Dusty Zomer, Ryan Bickett, Jody Rosenboom, Aaron Reutzel, Josh Schneiderman, Chris Martin, Danny Lasoski, Matt Juhl, Wayne Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/mccarl-banks-10000-in-jackson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Scores Charlotte Win​*
The 2015 season is still young but Donny Schatz and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team have made a statement about their strength and intensity. The team has notched five of the last seven wins and at Friday night's Circle K/NOS Energy Drink Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, Schatz scored his 11th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

With 28 features now in the books, the Bad Boy Buggies team heads into the summer months with the momentum they need to try to make history.

"Keep in mind this Bad Boy Buggies team is unbelievable," Schatz said. "What these guys do every night is awesome. The adjustments that they make, what they try to do for me is pretty crazy. I get to enjoy all the spoils but it's really them that do all the hard work."

Schatz started the feature on the pole, but it was Kraig Kinser who was the driver to beat out of the gate. Kinser led through the first 10 laps and on the restart on lap 11. The caution flag came out again the following lap and when the field returned to green, Schatz battled around Kinser to lead lap 13.

By lap 15 Schatz was running away from the field, closing on traffic in front of him. He hit the traffic two laps later and began working his way through. David Gravel got around Kinser to take over second as the field completed lap 16 and then set his sights on Schatz.

As the laps ticked down, Gravel began to catch Schatz. With three to go he had closed the gap significantly.

"I figured somebody had to be there," Schatz said. "We got to traffic and there was guys running the bottom and guys ripping around the top and I just couldn't seem to make anything happen. If you're leading the race and you're backpedaling, you ought to know somebody is coming. I just couldn't find a spot to get through there.... Sometimes you win them that way, sometimes you lose them that way."

As the two drivers raced down the back straight with two laps to go, Gravel got to Schatz's back bumper bar, but Schatz blocked the line. Gravel kept the fight up but ultimately ran out of time as the checkered flag fell on the feature.

"We had a couple of shots at him," Gravel said of Schatz. "I wish I maybe had five more laps and I could have maybe got him. Donny's a smart racer, the best there is in the business and he doesn't give wins away. I just needed him to slip up a little bit but he didn't."

For Gravel, the newly minted driver of the No. 7 Destiny Motorsports car, the second place finish was the best the team has had all season. Gravel said the key to the night was making it in to the Dash. If he can do that, Gravel said, there will be more podium finishes to come.

The battle for the final podium finish was one of the more fluid races of the night. Three different drivers held the third position - first the No. 7 of Gravel then Pittman and Kinser before Pittman reclaimed the spot.

From an injury and two missed races two months ago, Pittman now has back-to-back podium finishes with his No. 9 Great Clips team following his win at New Egypt Speedway.

"We're going the right direction, that's the most important thing," Pittman said. "We've left a lot of nights scratching our heads going, 'man, we're a long ways off, how are we going to get better?' We've got a great team and we'll just keep plugging away and getting better. Our car was decent, we just got beat on some starts there. I was really good on the outside on all the restarts and on the inside I just kept losing spots. Not a bad night, not a great night. We've got some decent momentum going our way."

Pittman scored his first quick time of the season earlier in the night. Jacob Allen was the KSE Racing Hard Charger recipient, advancing six positions to finish in 16th.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Monday night at Lawrenceburg (Ind.) Speedway. Great seats remain for the Memorial Day event. For more information on the event and to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/lawrenceburg-speedway











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Showdown-at-The-Dirt-Track-at-Charlotte.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dominant Tanner Rules Day Before The 500​*
Tanner Swanson reclaimed his throne as dominator of USAC Silver Crown Series events at Lucas Oil Raceway, picking up his third victory in the last four series events at the .686-mile paved oval in Saturday afternoon's Day Before the 500 event.

Swanson is familiar with running up front at the track, leading 385 of the last 386 laps of competition in the series at Lucas Oil Raceway dating back to July of 2013.

After a heartbreaking last lap defeat at the hands of David Byrne in last July's Silver Crown event at the track, Swanson decimated the field in his Bowman Racing/Banjo Liquid Handling Products - Bowman Elmore/Beast/Chevy, leading all 100 laps and lapping every driver in the field except older brother and second-place finisher Kody Swanson.

The No. 02 car that Tanner Swanson sat behind the wheel of was a backup to Tanner Swanson's traditional No. 11 mount that was damaged in a scary incident in the series' season opening event at Toledo on May 1.

At the start Tanner Swanson jumped out to the lead from the pole, but a lap two caution brought the action to an early halt when Jimmy Parsons' car came to a stop on the backstretch. After the restart, Tanner Swanson was able to continually extend his race lead with each ensuing lap.
The afternoon Indiana heat took a toll as the track temperatures climbed and a handful of cars in the 18-car starting field had dropped out of the race by the midway point while Tanner Swanson kept pace ahead of Bobby Santos, Kody Swanson, A.J. Fike, and Aaron Pierce.

Kody Swanson and Santos engaged in a lap-after-lap war, but on lap 61, Swanson was able to clear Santos with an outside pass to take the second spot. Just four laps later, Jerry ***** Jr. made an inside pass on Fike for fourth and Pierce got by Fike on the outside of turn two to get to fifth on the ensuing lap.

Up front, Tanner Swanson was never challenged, going on to win the 100-lap event by an astonishing 16.685 seconds over Kody Swanson, Santos, ***** and Pierce.

It was quite a return for Tanner Swanson after his spectacular somersault down Toledo Speedway's front straightaway just three weeks ago. The unknowns played into his mind, yet he still remained confident making his series return.
"The main thing was the unknown," Tanner admitted. "I was running the backup car and was just worried about how it would handle compared to our primary car."

The race was different for most of the Silver Crown competitors at Lucas Oil Racceway on this day as the traditional racing under the lights was replaced with racing under the sun; the first mid-day Silver Crown event
at the track since August of 2000. Despite that fact, Tanner Swanson said he felt that the heat did not play a huge role.

"It was actually a lot like the night races here," Tanner Swanson proclaimed. "Of course, tire wear was a concern and my feet and knees definitely felt the effects of the sun, but the handling on my car didn't change much at all; it stayed consistent all day."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/dominant-tanner-rules-day-before-the-500/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brake Issues Can't Stop Justin McRee​*
Justin McRee overcame brake issues to capture a close win Saturday night in the Salute To The Navy 40 for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series event at Whynot Motorsports Park.

McRee also set himself up to set a new record in the series career win category.

If McRee can win another NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series race this season, he would become the first driver in series history to post multiple wins for four straight seasons.

Saturday night's win for McRee was his 12th NeSmith Late Model career win to move him into a three-way tie for second on the all-time win list with David Earl Gentry and William Thomas.

McRee seemed to lose the lead on lap 35 when Mike Boland got underneath him in turn two, and then McRee spun. But as the lead was being exchanged, Randy Boyd stalled his car on the high side of turn two and was ticketed with the caution flag.

Officials put McRee back in the lead for the restart, and Boland in second. McRee pulled away from Boland on the restart, and seemed to have the race in the bag, but he suddenly slowed in turn four, as Boland had a full head of steam coming off the corner. McRee took the win by just a matter of inches, while Boland had to settle for second-place.

"I knew we had a good race car tonight, as we went back to our 2012 set-ups and the car came to life once again," McRee said. "We've given some races away here in the past, and I thought we were going to do it again tonight on a couple of occasions. We were having some brake issues that was really bogging down the engine coming off the corners."

Fast Qualifier and two-time NeSmith Chevrolet Weekly Racing Series West Region Champion Jim McDuffie finished third, and two-time NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series National Champion Eric Cooley was fourth. Chase Washington completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Justin McRee, Mike Boland, Jim McDuffie, Eric Cooley, Chase Washington, Evan Ellis, Ronnie Johnson, Michael Blount, Tim Dees, Ryan King, Bryant Marsh, Jamey Boland, Monte Skinner, Brent Barrett, Doug Sanchagrin, Larry Murphy, Chris O'Connor, Marcus Minga, Randy Boyd, Michael Arnold, Matt Henderson, Nick Thrash, Casey Haney, Chase Edge.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/brake-issues-cant-stop-justin-mcree/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Richards Reigns In West Virginia​*
Josh Richards gave his home-state fans a performance to remember Saturday night at Tyler County Speedway.

Mastering the quarter-mile oval's high groove, the three-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion from nearby Shinnston, W.Va., used a strong charge off of turn four to overtake race-long leader Brandon Overton on lap 37 of Saturday's 40-lap WoO LMS main event and held off Shane Clanton's final-lap challenge to score his second series victory of the season.

Richards topped Clanton by 0.733 seconds at the finish in in claiming his 51st career WoO LMS victory. The 27-year-old driver of the Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car earned $8,675 for his second-career triumph at Tyler County Speedway.

"Those guys did a great job," Richards said of Clanton and Overton's efforts. "We were all racing hard. I knew Shane was right there on us. We just had to get what we could and luckily it worked out."

Richards' victory came on the opening night of Tyler County's fourth annual Jackpot 100 Weekend. The WoO LMS doubleheader concludes on Sunday with another complete program.

Clanton settled for second, keeping his lead in the WoO LMS championship chase at 90 points over Richards, who leaped sixth-finishing Darrell Lanigan for second in the standings.

A fading Overton held on to third at the finish, just ahead of seventh-starting Chris Ferguson, who earlier in the evening earned fast time honors for the third time in three WoO LMS appearances this season but couldn't score his third straight series victory. Ninth-starting Tim Dohm rounded out the top five in a race slowed by five cautions.

After pressuring Overton for much of the race, Richards appeared to be headed for a runner-up finish when the track's high line began to fade shortly after the halfway mark. But after Clanton muscled his way by Richards for second on lap 34, Richards gave the top groove another shot and began to make up ground.

Richards retook second from Clanton just two laps later and began closing quickly on the fading Overton. He pulled to the outside of Overton in turns one and two on lap 36 and drove hard into turns three and four.

Overton let his machine drift high exiting turn four in an attempt to block Richards' momentum off the corner, but Richards used a crossover move to pull to the bottom of Overton down the front straightaway and completed the winning pass with another hard drive into turn one on lap 37.

"It seemed like (Overton) was fading a little bit at the end," Richards said. "I just tried to go for the top. I knew I'd kick myself for not trying it, so if we would've got passed it would've been alright. But it worked out."

Clanton, 39, cleared Overton for second one lap after Richards took the lead and closed on the leader in the final two laps. He took a look under Richards entering turn one on the final circuit, but his Weldbank Energy-sponsored Capital Race Cars house car drifted high exiting turn two, allowing Richards to edge away to the victory.

"I got to showing the nose to Overton there and he kept getting lower and lower," Clanton said of his brief challenge on Overton for the lead. "Finally, Josh came back around us on that outside.

"We raced back by Overton there. I think we were a little bit better than Josh in the bottom, but he had a good car."

Overton, 24, once again fell just short of earning his first WoO LMS victory, but the national tour's rookie-of-the-year leader added to his impressive season with his fourth top-three finish.

"I've lost three or four of these races now in the last three or four laps," said Overton, who was making his first-ever appearance at Tyler County in his Doug and Cathy Varnadore-owned MasterSbilt by Huey machine. "I just don't think we tightened up enough. We'll try it again tomorrow and maybe we'll hit it right."

*Results:​*
(2) Josh Richards/40 $8,675
2. (6) Shane Clanton/40 $4,550
3. (1) Brandon Overton/40 $3,500
4. (7) Chris Ferguson/40 $2,350
5. (9) Tim Dohm/40 $2,500
6. (20) Darrell Lanigan/40 $2,250
7. (4) Steve Casebolt/40 $1,500
8. (10) Morgan Bagley/40 $1,850
9. (12) Rick Eckert/40 $1,900
10. (15) Eric Wells/40 $1,650
11. (3) Chris Garnes/40 $1,000
12. (16) Derek Doll/40 $950
13. (5) Frank Heckenast Jr./40 $1,400
14. (23) Chase Junghans/40 $1,350
15. (17) Chub Frank/40 $1,300
16. (18 ) Boom Briggs/40 $1,250
17. (19) Jordan Yaggy/40 $660
18. (21) Kyle Thomas/27 $640
19. (22) Anthony Kincade/26 $620
20. (13) Shane Hitt/26 $600
21. (8 ) Jared Hawkins/23 $600
22. (11) Tim McCreadie/23 $1,250
23. (14) Butch McGill/15 $600
24. (24) Mason Zeigler/3 $600​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/josh-richards-reigns-in-west-virginia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Crapser, Schmitt Collect USRA Victories​*
Tom Schmitt and Cory Crapser shared the victory lane spotlight Saturday night as the USRA Holley Iron Man Series invaded the Deer Creek Speedway for the 13th Annual Minnesota Spring Challenge presented by A&A Electrical & Underground.

Crapser, who won Thursday night's USRA B-Mod feature at the Crawford County Speedway, continued his memorable Memorial Day Weekend with a wire-to-wire win Saturday.

From the outside of the front row, the Chippewa Falls, Wis., racer never faltered and cruised to his second $600 paycheck of the week.

Polesitter Cole Denner chased Crapser for most of the race but dropped four spots on lap 16, allowing A.J. Zvorak to assume the second spot which he held to the end of the 20-lapper.

Holley Iron Man Series USRA B-Mod points leader Dakota Foster finished third with Matt Jones fourth and Eddie Schwope III completing the top five.
Denner, Ben Moudry, Chris Roney, Cole Queensland and 21st-starting David Pitz rounded out the top 10.

Two-time USRA Stock Car National Champion Tom Schmitt of Independence, Iowa, started on the pole of the USRA Stock Car main event and led every one of the 20 laps but Derek Green, whose only other Holley Iron Man Series attempt was a victory in Britt, Iowa, last year, hounded Schmitt throughout the race with Kevin Donlan hot on his heels in third.

Donlan nipped Green for second on lap 10, but Green fought back to regain the spot the next time around.

With one final shot at Schmitt, Green pulled alongside the leader in the final corner and the pair drag-raced to the flagstand with Schmitt getting their first by a mere 0.2 seconds.

Lynn Panos, who started 12th, powered his way to a third-place finish with Kyle Falck crossing the finish line fourth and Donlan hanging on for fifth.

*The finish:*
Tom Schmitt, Derek Green, Lynn Panos, Kyle Falck, Kevin Donlan, Mitch Hovden, Todd Reitzler, Shay Curtin, Andy Altenburg, Pete Solum, Bryan Webb, Dillon Anderson, Jake Ludeking, Danny Sacquitne, Shawn Peter, Todd Staley, Steve Jackson, Danny Cole, Luke Sathoff, Stefan Sybesma, Brandon Hare, Dan Jones, Jake Newman, Nick Schwebach, Nathan Wood, Derek Dettmann

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/crapser-schmitt-collect-usra-victories/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Worth The Waits At Deer Creek​*
Brad Waits took command at the drop of the green flag and led all 40 laps of Saturday's main event for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental at the Deer Creek Speedway.

Waits, whose first of four United States Modified Touring Series victories at The Creek came at the inaugural World Modified Dirt Track Championship here in 2011, had recent high school graduate Lucas Schott on his tail the whole way but never faltered.

While most of the field chose to circle the high side of the high-banked three-eighths-mile clay oval, two-time defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders elected to take the road less traveled and used the shortest way around the track to climb his way to the front.

Waits crossed the finish line first to score a $3,000 payday and his second straight Memorial Day Weekend triumph at Deer Creek while Schott settled for the runner-up paycheck.

Sanders, who started 13th, dove underneath Brent Larson on the final lap to steal the third position away and Sybesma Graphics Pole Award winner Nate Wasmund came home fifth.

*The finish:*
Brad Waits, Lucas Schott, Rodney Sanders, Brent Larson, Nate Wasmund, Kelly Shryock, Dereck Ramirez, Zack VanderBeek, Keith Foss, Dan Ebert, Stormy Scott, Cade Dillard, Casey Arneson, Jesse Glenz, Jason Cummins, Joey Jensen, Josh Angst, Brad Dierks, Jesse Sobbing, Ben Kates, Steve Wetzstein, Eric Pember, Joel Alberts, Brock Bauman, Joe Horgdal, Jacob Bleess, Brandon Davis, Bob Timm.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/well-worth-the-waits-at-deer-creek/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McIntosh Sweeps Georgia LM Double​*
Donald McIntosh wants the 2015 Spring Nationals Series title.

The Dawsonville, Ga., driver picked up $4,000 for his second-career Spring Nationals Series victory at Dixie Speedway on Saturday and is setting his sights towards the title.

Billy Ogle Jr. has different plans. The Knoxville, Tenn., defending series champion finished third in the main event at Dixie Speedway to hold just a two point lead heading into Rome Speedway for the final points event on Sunday night.

"We had an awesome car last night (at Boyd's Speedway) we had an awesome car tonight, I can't thank David Bryant (crew chief) and B.J. Hillman (crew member) enough, they made the right calls tonight, we went a little hard on tires but man this thing is such a dream to drive, I'm so blessed and thankful to be able to run this car for these guys and get these kind of runs for them, what an awesome night to be able to come home to my home track, what a weekend," said McIntosh in victory lane.

When asked about the tight points battle heading into Rome Speedway Sunday Night, McIntosh was still focused on winning races.

"It's still too early to talk about the championship, we've got a good car, he's got a good car, so we've got to get a good qualifying run tomorrow and do the best we can but I'm going to hold my head high whether we come up with a win or second in points so these last two races have been just awesome for us so I'm really pleased," said McIntosh.

Ogle grabbed the lead on the opening lap with McIntosh, Casey Roberts, Dale McDowell and T.J. Reaid in tow. A wreck, which involved Jake Knowles brought the field back to the yellow flag before a lap was complete setting up another double-file start.

Ogle again jumped to the point on the second try at a start with McIntosh in hot pursuit. Fifth starting Derek Ellis was battled sixth starting T.J. Reaid on the first completed lap and the duo were neck-and-neck for the fifth spot.

By the fifth lap, McIntosh would be on the back bumper of Ogle for the point then by the next lap, McIntosh would have the lead. McIntosh made his move coming off turn two the lap before. By lap 10, Casey Roberts, who started third was reeling in Ogle for second spot while a lap later heavy traffic would trim the lead for McIntosh and his first victim to pass would be Stacy Boles.

Roberts made his move and was able to grab the second spot on lap 14 sending Ogle to third while McIntosh had grown a tremendous lead up front.

Meanwhile, Michael Page was lurking in the shadows and had grabbed the fourth spot after starting in the 10th position.

McIntosh would work back into lapped traffic by the 23rd circuit before the yellow flew for Jamie Oliver. On lap 24, Dale McDowell, who started eighth, had worked his way up into the fourth spot.

After the final yellow on lap 33, McIntosh would again stretch the lead out to nearly a half a straightaway in the final stages and go on to take the victory where he is a former track champion at. Roberts settled for second while Ogle finished third, McDowell came home fourth and Ellis rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Donald McIntosh, Casey Roberts, Billy Ogle Jr., Dale McDowell, Derek Ellis, Jacob Grizzle, T.J. Reaid, Dylan Ames, Jason Croft, Wayne Echols, Steven Roberts, Austin Smith, Frank Ingram, Jody Knowles, Jeff Smith, Michael Page, Jamie Oliver, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Stacy Boles, David Payne, Jake Knowles, Jason Hiett.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/mcintosh-sweeps-georgia-lm-double/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Show-Me 100 Pushed To July​*
The 23rd Annual Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 - Presented by ProtectTheHarvest.com has been postponed for the remainder of the weekend.

With the forecast for continued rains on an already heavily saturated track and facility, speedway and series officials have been forced to postpone the Show-Me 100 until July 12.

The event will be ran in conjunction with the 9th Annual CMH Diamond Nationals on July 11. Tickets and armbands from this weekend will only be honored on Sunday, July 12th. Additional details concerning the Show-Me 100 event will be released in the near future.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/lucas-late-models/show-me-100-pushed-to-july/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Waller Celebrates For USCS Modified Win​*
J.C. Waller had to wait a long 25 laps on Saturday night at Jackson Motor Speedway, but at the end of it all the young hotshoe out of Arlington, Tenn., was finally able to celebrate his first career K&N Filters USCS Outlaw Modified Series victory.

Waller did battle for the entirety of the main event with all-time USCS Modified winner Chris Moore, taking the lead for a lap at the second circuit before losing it until lap 14 - when Waller made the winning pass on the inside lane exiting turn four.

For the Tennessee hotshoe, whose best finish in series points was second in 2013, the win was both vindication for several close calls - as well as a long time coming.

"This feels pretty good," Waller smiled in www.rockauto.com USCS Victory Lane. "We've been good here before, just had different issues and haven't been able to seal the deal. It finally all came together tonight and I couldn't be more thankful to be standing here celebrating with my crew. They help make it happen and they deserve a lot of the credit."

Moore, from Hernando, Miss. ended up second at the checkered flag, followed on the podium by Magee, Miss. driver Bradley Rose. Saucier, Miss. veteran Rusty Cooper finished fourth and Race Taylor, out of Utica, Miss. rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
J.C. Waller, Chris Moore, Bradley Rose, Rusty Cooper, Race Taylor, Toby Hodge, Charles Sibley, Bryan Powell, Ryan Allday, Justin Roberts, Mark Herbert, Kenny Hollingsworth, Johnny Breeland, Bobby Allen, Scott Dedwilder, Allen Gray, Scott Lewis, Lance Walker, Robert Powers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/waller-celebrates-for-uscs-modified-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McFadden Wins At Fremont​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7163&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

A year ago, James McFadden blew into Fremont Speedway and earned his first University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions victory. The Brisbane, Australia resident returned to Fremont Saturday and led all 30 laps to capture his second career series win on Abdoo Brothers Demolition Night.

In fact, in the past 48 hours McFadden has two podium finishes with the All Stars, having captured a third-place run Friday at Plymouth Speedway.

McFadden will try to make it a sweep as the UNOH All Stars are back at Fremont Speedway Sunday for a 50-lap $10,000-to-win affair which will be the series 118th appearance at "The Track That Action Built."

"The cautions fell right for me. The car was awesome on the bottom. The track took a little rubber there at the end and thankfully I found it. There's just something about this track that suits my driving style," said McFadden beside his Gaerte Engines, XYZ Machining, Red Line Oil, All Star Performance backed No. 3G.

"The guys gave me a great car. It's great to be back in the States and we're picking up right where we left off last year," added McFadden.

Local driver Cap Henry, who spent four years chasing the UNOH All Star title, continued his hot streak of late. After winning features at Attica and Fremont last weekend, the Bellevue, Ohio driver would take home the runner-up honors.

"I knew James would be hard to beat. On that last restart he had found the rubber and I just didn't have anything for him. This is a great run for the Genzman Racing Team and we are going to get one of these All Star wins," said Henry beside his Level Performance, Ludwig Propane, Kear's Speed Shop, Handy Grafix backed No. 53.

Two time All Star champion Greg Wilson would drive from 11th to a third-place finish.

"I love racing in front of these awesome fans. We crashed some cars earlier and we came back home and regrouped and Paul Kistler gives us an awesome motor and here we are. The track was racy and you can't ask for much better than that. We qualified better and I'm excited about tomorrow night," said Wilson beside his Hercules Tire, DNC Hydraulics, All Star Plumbing Heating and Cooling, Ohio Logistics, Gear Alloy Wheels backed No. W20.

Cody Darrah and McFadden would bring the field to green for the 30-lap All Star feature and the pair battled for the lead the opening laps. Travis Philo, Brian lay, Chris Andrews, Nate Dussel and Chad Kemenah would stay close.

Just as the leaders were set to get into heavy lapped traffic Andrew Palker would bring out the caution on lap nine. The restart order was McFadden, Darrah, a closing Chris Andrews, Lay and Henry. Andrews would drive under Darrah for second on lap 10 with Henry moving into fourth.

Andrews would challenge McFadden for the lead on lap 13 with Henry taking third a circuit later. Heavy lapped traffic was on tap by lap 17 with McFadden leading Andrews, Henry, Darrah, Wilson, Lay, Kemenah and 21st starting Dale Blaney.

With seven laps to go Henry drove under Andrews for the runner-up spot, with Darrah also getting by Andrews for third. The second and final caution of the race came with six laps to go when Caleb Helms, Parker Price-Miller and Rob Chaney got together in turn one.

When the green flew so did McFadden as he pulled away the final six laps for the win. Henry, Wilson, Darrah and Blaney would round out the top five.

Fremont Speedway will be back in action Sunday, May 24th as Budweiser Night includes the 50-lap, $10,000-to-win UNOH All Star feature with the 305 sprints and dirt trucks also in action.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...s/2015/05/James-McFadden-Wins-at-Fremont.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shaffer Back In Victory Lane​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7126&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

In any sport when you struggle you start to question yourself&#8230;you lose confidence. Sprint Car racing can amplify that feeling. Just ask Tim Shaffer.

The former four time University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions titlist won only one series event last year and this year has struggled. But, Shaffer and his Bryan Grove Racing team rolled up their sleeves and went to work, and it paid off Sunday at Fremont Speedway.

"The Steel City Outlaw" would battle with James McFadden - the previous night's winner - throughout the last half of the 50-lap race on Budweiser Night before grabbing the lead on lap 47 and drove to the $10,000 victory. It was Shaffer's first All Star win at Fremont since 2012 and was his ninth career series win at "The Track That Action Built." Shaffer now has 14 career wins at Fremont and 55 total All Star victories as he sits fifth on the series' all-time win list, only one win away from Hall of Famer Jack Hewitt.

"Hats off to the guys&#8230;Todd and Five-O&#8230;we have everybody here helping. Thank you. It's been so tough. You go along there for a long spell&#8230;like a year and half and you're struggling and struggling and you just keep fighting. It seemed like the harder we fought the worst it got and you get to a point where it's like 'can I drive any more.' It's great to be standing back up here again&#8230;it's been a long time," said an emotional Shaffer in the Engine Pro Victory Lane.

"What's amazing is I've been up here and I've gotten to win this a couple of times. If everything is going right and the car is operating and you do your job it will come to you. It's 50 laps&#8230;you have to be aggressive but patient. I think these new tires have really thrown a loop to every body&#8230;.it really changed how we feel in the car. It doesn't feel good&#8230;nothing like it felt before. I just needed to man up and quit whining," added Shaffer beside his Canton Erectors, VRP Shocks, Gressman Powersports, Helms Construction backed No. 45.

For McFadden, who took the lead from Brady Bacon on lap 9, lost it on lap 28 to Shaffer, regained it on lap 31, lost it to Shaffer again on lap 43, regained it for a lap with four to go, only to watch Shaffer drive by for the win a lap later, it wrapped up a successful return to the United States. Since coming from Australia on Friday, McFadden has recorded a third at Plymouth, a win Saturday at Fremont and a second on Sunday against the UNOH All Stars.

"It was a pretty cool race&#8230;I bet it was a great race for the fans. I got stuck a little bit behind that lapped car and I should have zigged when I should have zagged and it was enough to give up the lead. Congratulations to those guys. We've all struggled at times and to get that win is awesome. I'm happy for my team but a little disappointed. I kind of thought I threw that one away a little bit. We did 48 good laps and ran second," said McFadden beside his Gaerte Engines, XYZ Machining, Townline Variety, All Star Performance, Hills Racing No. 3G.

Current All Star point leader Dale Blaney rallied from near disaster on the first lap of the feature, and was closing on the top two only to run out of laps and finish third.

"I was going to be patient there for awhile and I just got into two a little too low and hit that hole&#8230;I don't know how it stayed on the ground. We lost so much ground there it was hard to make up. But, we got back to third and had a chance. If we could have gotten back to traffic about 10 laps of traffic it would have helped and given me an opportunity. I wasn't as good as the 45 or the 3G. We'll take third tonight," said Blaney beside his CH Motorsports, Go Muddy.com, Big Game Tree Stands No. 1.

Brady Bacon and Ryan Smith brought the field to green with Bacon gaining the slight advantage over Smith, Blaney, Parker Price Miller, Lee Jacobs and McFadden. After a lap was completed Blaney would nearly flip in turn two, droving back to eighth.

While Bacon and Smith battled for the lead McFadden quietly drove into third on lap four with Price Miller, Travis Philo, Shaffer, Jacobs and Blaney in tow. The caution would fly with six laps in the books for Nate Dussel who stopped on the speedway. When the green flew McFadden drove around Smith for second.

While Bacon led McFadden, a great battle ensued for third involving Price Miller, Smith and Shaffer. Chad Kemenah would spin on lap eight for the second caution. On the restart McFadden blasted around Bacon for the lead with Price Miller in third followed by Smith, Shaffer, Philo and Byron Reed.

By lap 10 Shaffer had climbed to fourth as the leaders prepared to enter lapped traffic. With 16 laps scored and in heavy lapped traffic, Shaffer would drive under Bacon for second and closed on McFadden. Lee Jacobs would bring out the yellow flag on lap 17.

Now with a clear track McFadden was able to put a little distance between himself and Shaffer as Bacon, Price Miller, Blaney, Philo and Reed gave chase. Shaffer slowly began to reel in McFadden and by lap 21 was racing under the leader exiting turn four lap after lap as Bacon and now a closing Blaney gave chase.

At the half-way point McFadden and Shaffer were side by side for the lead with Bacon, Blaney, Price Miller, Reed and Philo in pursuit. Shaffer would use a high move off four to take the lead on lap 28 with Price Miller bringing out the caution on lap 29.

The restart order would be Shaffer, McFadden, Blaney, Bacon and Danny Holtgraver. The big crowd was also watching several cars march from the back of the pack including Greg Wilson who had moved from 26th starting spot to ninth, and Rico Abreu who drove from 19th to seventh.

McFadden would drive under Shaffer to regain the lead on lap 31 and when Chris Andrews spun on lap 34 the red flag was displayed for a fuel stop. The restart order was McFadden, Shaffer, Blaney, Bacon, Reed, Holtgraver, Abreu and Wilson.

The caution would fly for the final time on lap 37 for Steve Kinser. When the green flew McFadden would lead Shaffer, Blaney, Reed, Abreu, Bacon, Holtgraver and Wilson. With 10 laps to go Shaffer had caught McFadden and would drive under the Australian for the lead on lap 43.

On lap 46 the leaders were into heavy lapped traffic and Shaffer and McFadden split the lapped car of Caleb Helms in turn two with McFadden leading lap 46. Shaffer would drive back by entering turn one to regain the lead.

The final three laps Shaffer, McFadden and a closing Blaney ran nose to tail through traffic. Shaffer would drive to the win over McFadden, Blaney, Abreu and Reed rounding out the top five. Holtgraver would drive from 13th to sixth with Wilson earning the hard charger award by coming home seventh while Bacon, Cap Henry (from 20th) and Philo rounding out the top 10.

There will be no racing at Fremont Speedway on May 30th but the track will get back to action on Saturday, June 6 for the Vision Quest Hall of Fame Night. Prior to the night's racing - which includes the Second Annual Race of Legends - the Class of 2015 will be inducted into the hallowed halls of the Fremont Hall of Fame.

*Source:* 
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH.../05/Tim-Shaffer-Wins-at-Fremont-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Charges Through Mississippi​*
Derek Hagar only led two laps during Saturday night's United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N 10th annual Sprint Speedweek opener at Jackson Motor Speedway.

The good news was they were the final two.

After watching K&N Filters polesitter Johnny Herrera tag the wall twice with under five laps to go in front of him, Hagar darted underneath the Petersen Motorsports No. 4X with two to go when Herrera jumped the cushion in turn two and lost his momentum - taking the lead by eight car lengths and never looking back as he went on to score his first USCS victory of the 2015 season.

The event was the season-opener for the USCS Mid-South Thunder regional series, and came as part of the 17th annual Ival Cooper Memorial presented by Krystal of Byram at the historic Mississippi quarter-mile.

For Hagar, the win was the milestone 30th victory of his USCS career, coming after he had tried on three late-race restarts to pass Herrera with no success.

"We kept having caution after caution, but I finally found some rubber with about 10 to go," Hagar said. "I didn't want to show my cards too early, because if you show Johnny something he'll use it against you - he knows its time to get down and race."

"We had that late caution in three and four and it hurt us; the dust settled down and made it tough. If it wasn't for him messing up in turn two I wouldn't have gotten back by him. Sometimes it pays to run second and tonight was one of those nights where it all worked out."

Herrera hung on to come home second after leading laps 13 to 28, but said after the event that a combination of his car running light on fuel and the intensity of the battle between he and Hagar was enough to cause the pivotal mistake that allowed Hagar to get by.

"[Derek] gave me everything I needed [late in the race]," Herrera said. "He was better than me on the restarts for a lap or two, but once we could get some clean air on the wing and wind up some momentum we'd get away a little bit. There at the end, we were a little light on fuel; it started cutting out in the corners and got us in trouble."

"No excuses, he won the race fair and square - beat me and it is what it is. We put on a show though, so I hope the fans enjoyed that."

Hagar's mentor Marshall Skinner rounded out the podium in third. Behind Skinner, Channin Tankersley and Brandon Hanks completed the top five.
While Hagar was celebrating in victory lane, the night was rough for several longtime veterans of the USCS ranks.

Ronny Howard was the first to have major problems during the 30-lap main event, when he ended up underneath the No. 17 of Denim Springs, La.'s Lane Whittington at the exit of turn four. While Whittington was pulled off of Howard's mangled machine and restarted, Howard was done for the night with a crushed wing and bent chassis. He was unhurt in the spectacular crash.

*The finish:*
Derek Hagar, Johnny Herrera, Marshall Skinner, Channin Tankersley, Brandon Hanks, Seth Bergman, Blake Hahn, Andy McElhannon, A.G. Raines, Nick Snyder, Morgan Turpen, Jerod Roller, Terry Gray, Klint Angelette, Eric Riggins Jr., Taylor Tidmore, Anthony Nicholson, Jeff Willingham, Lane Whittington, Justin Webb, Michael Miller, Tim Crawley, Ronny Howard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/hagar-charges-through-mississippi/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Last-Lap Move Lifts Sammut At Oswego​*
Mark Sammut led only one lap Saturday night at Oswego Speedway, but it was the one that mattered.

Sammut took the lead from Mike Lichty on the 50th and final tour of the five-eighths-mile oval to win the Irish Jack Murphy Memorial ISMA winged supermodified feature at The Steel Palace.

Lichty finished second with Dave Shullick Jr., Eddie Witkum Jr. and Jeff Locke completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Mark Sammut, Mike Lichty, Dave Shullick Jr., Eddie Witkum Jr., Jeff Locke, Jon McKennedy, Kyle Edwards, Alison Cumens, Danny Shirey, Chris Perley, Tim Ice, Justin Belfiore, Jamie Timmons, Jim Paller, Dave McKnight, Rob Summers, Dan Bowes, Mike McVetta, Howard Page, Ben Seitz, Keith Gilliam, Kevin Jaycox Jr., Lou Cicconi Jr., Trent Stephens, Ryan Coniam.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/last-lap-move-lifts-sammut-at-oswego/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas Conquers Angell Park​*
Kevin Thomas Jr. won Saturday night's co-sanctioned POWRi and BMARA midget feature at Angell Park Speedway.

Driving the Keith Kunz No. 67x, Thomas held off Darren Hagen for the victory with Ryan Robinson, Austin Brown and Alex Bright rounding out the top five.

Will Gerrits won the micro sprint feature.

*The finish:*
Kevin Thomas Jr., Darren Hagen, Ryan Robinson, Austin Brown, Alex Bright, Andrew Felker, David Budress, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Kyle Shuett, Jake Neuman, Daniel Robinson, Ray Seach, Eric Johnson, Tommy Bigelow, Mark Chisholm, Cody Weisensel, Bob Schliffer, Christopher Bell, Justin Peck, Seth Motsinger, Allen Devlin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/thomas-conquers-angell-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Vander Weerd Again Out West​*
Richard Vander Weerd continued his hot start to the season by winning Saturday night's Salute To Indy USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series race at Perris Auto Speedway.

Vander Weerd took the lead from Matt Mitchell on lap three and led the remainder of the 40-lap race on the half-mile dirt track.

Mitchell finished second, ahead of Austin Williams, Cody Williams and fast qualifier Jake Swanson.

*The finish:*
Richard Vander Weerd, Matt Mitchell, Austin Williams, Cody Williams, Jake Swanson, Brody Roa, Mike Spencer, Chad Boespflug, A.J. Bender, Jace Vander Weerd, Cody Swanson, Logan Williams, Austin Smith, Tommy Malcolm, Chris Gansen, Anthony Lopiccolo, Tobey Sampson, Rickie Gaunt, Damion Gardner, Jeremy Ellertson, Trent Williams, Parker Colston, Verne Sweeney, Jesse Denome.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-vander-weerd-again-out-west/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sussex Rides At Canyon Oval​*
Stevie Sussex took the lead on lap two and roared to victory in Saturday's Salute to Indy USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series race at Canyon Speedway Park.

R.J. Johnson finished second, ahead of Josh Pelkey, Chris Bonneau and Bruce St. James.

Chris McCurdy Jr. topped the pure stock race and Jason Crowe won in renegades.

*The finish:*
Stevie Sussex, R.J. Johnson, Josh Pelkey, Chris Bonneau, Bruce St. James, Matt Rossi, Charles Davis Jr., Andy Reinbold, Dalten Gabbard, Michael Curtis, Tom Ogle, Josh Shipley, Mike Martin, Dennis Gile, Mike Bonneau, Koty McGullam, Tye Mihocko, Brian Hosford, Mike Colegrove, Nick Aiuto, Ray Bishop, Mark Morin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/sussex-rides-at-canyon-oval/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hebing Records Lucas Oil ESS Triumph​*
Chuck Hebing has never had much luck at Fonda Speedway.

He's had good race cars and a few strong performances but he's never been able to seal the deal.

On Saturday night the Ontario, N.Y., driver finally shook off the gremlins to win his first ever Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprint feature at the legendary Montgomery County oval.

It was Hebing's 25th career win with the traveling road show and it was worth $2,125 as part of the NAPA US Tour. Hebing held off good friend and 2014 series champion Steve Poirier for the victory. Not only was his No. 45 sputtering as he was running out of a fuel as he took the checkered but he also had a broken w-link in the rear-end.

"I think with four to go it started skipping, then with three to go it got real bad and then it ran out of fuel right after the checkered," stated Hebing. "Fonda has been tough on me in the past so it is good to win one I'll tell you that."

Hebing started on the front row of the 25-lap main-event and jumped to the lead at the onset.

He held off the advances of Tim Axton and Stewart Friesen for the first few circuits.

The race was caution plagued over the in the early stages with Hebing remaining the leader while Poirier moved into second after starting fifth.

Hebing and Poirier remained the class of the field as they raced away from the rest of the competition on each and every restart. The two were never separated by more than a few car-lengths as Poirier searched around for a way by Hebing. Each time he got a run Hebing was able to drive back by him for the lead.

At the halfway point Hebing and Poirier led the trio of Paul Kinney, Davie Franek and Cory Sparks. Franek came from 13thwhile Sparks advanced from the 19th spot to challenge for a podium spot. The three swapped lanes multiple times as they each looked to gain an advantage on the others.

While those three battled, Hebing and Poirier continued to duke it out of the race lead. Each time Poirier got close Hebing was able to power back by and open the gap once again.

Hebing was the leader when the final caution of the race came on lap 17 when Dylan Swiernik spun and collected Tim Axton. Both cars received damage and were forced to pits. The yellow allowed Hebing to remain the leader as it looked like Poirier was going to drive by as they raced into turn one as the caution flag came out.

The restart saw Poirier give Hebing everything he had. He tried to work the bottom of turns one and two and then the top of turns three and four. No matter what Poirier tried Hebing was able to keep him behind him. At the checkered flag it was Hebing by a car length over Poirier.

"There is nothing better than beating the best," said Hebing. "He likes to beat me just like I like to beat him. We are good friends and it is good to see his health is good and he is here racing with us. He's going to run you clean and run you hard but it's always good."

*The finish:*
Chuck Hebing, Steve Poirier, Paul Kinney, Davie Franek, Cory Sparks, Danny Varin, Jason Barney, Tommy Wickham, Paulie Colagiovanni, Jeff Cook, Parker Evans, Kory Gurney, Dave Axton, Mike Stelter, Dylan Swiernik, Tim Axton, Shawn Donath, Stewart Friesen, Matt Tanner, Etienne Girard, Keith Prutzman, Jessica Zemken

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/hebring-records-lucas-oil-ess-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Windom Is The Little 500 King​*
Before one of the largest crowds in recent memory, Chris Windom captured the 67th running of the Pay Less Little 500 presented by UAW-GM at Anderson Speedway on Saturday in a classic shootout among three drivers.

The front-runners were nose to tail for the final restart on lap 460 and were never separated by more than a couple of car lengths.

But with 25 laps remaining, Windom started to pull away from David Steele and Kyle Hamilton to record his second Pay Less Little 500 presented by UAW-GM. He won in 2011.

Jacob Wilson recovered from an early flat tire to finish fourth followed by Shane Hollingsworth.

At the finish the top three drivers were separated by just 1.2 seconds.

With less than 100 laps remaining there were four drivers battling for the point with Mickey Kempgens holding the top spot over Windom with Steele and Hamilton both getting back on the lead lap on the 403rd circuit.

Windom slipped inside of Kempgens on lap 427 entering turn three. From there Windom was challenged by Steele, who passed Kempgens on lap 431 with an inside pass coming off the second corner.

Kempgens was involved in an accident with the lapped car of Ryan Burdett on the back straight on lap 448, ending an impressive run for Kempgens.

The drivers that led through the first 161 laps, polesitter Bobby Santos III and Caleb Armstrong, were knocked from contention when the car of Brian Tyler lost an engine entering turn three.

Second year competitor Hamilton, driving for legendary car builder Bob East, took the lead during the first round of pit stops on lap 178 and led through lap 347 when he made his second stop.

Wilson's bid for a third consecutive Little 500 victory took a serious blow on lap 37 when he had to make a green flag stop to change a left rear tire and lost a total of six laps in the pits.

The red flag came out on a lap 83 restart which took out Jerry ***** Jr., Shane Cottle, Aaron Pierce, Hollingsworth, JoJo Helberg and Tony Elliott, all running in the top 10 at the time.

Davey Hamilton Jr. won the Herald Bulletin Rookie of the Year honors driving to a sixth place finish after starting 20th.

*The finish:*
Chris Windom, Dave Steele, Kyle Hamilton, Jacob Wilson, Shane Hollingsworth, Davey Hamilton Jr., Kody Swanson, Mickey Kempgens, Nick Hamilton, Jimmy McCune, Jeff Bloom, Tony Main, Ryan Burdette, Rex Norris III, Doug Dietsch, Tom Patterson, Brian Vaughn, Aaron Pierce, Caleb Armstrong, Mark Hall, Scotty Hampton, Tony Elliott, Bobby Santos III, Brian Tyler, Travis Welpott, Jerry ***** Jr., JoJo Helberg, Shane Cottle, Jimmy Wysong, Ryan Litt, Tyler Roahrig, Chris Neuenschwander, Troy DeCaire.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/windom-is-the-little-500-king/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Sweeps Jackpot 100​*
A trip to his home track was just what Josh Richards needed to get his season headed in the right direction.

One night after scoring his first victory since February, Richards, 27, drove his Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car back to victory lane again on Sunday evening after completing a sweep of Tyler County Speedway's Jackpot 100 Weekend.

The three-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion topped a tight back-and-forth battle with Brandon Overton and Chub Frank in the second half of Sunday's Jackpot 100 finale and pulled away to earn his third WoO LMS victory of the season.

The $10,650 triumph followed Richards' late charge to win Saturday's Jackpot 100 opener in the fourth annual running of Tyler County's Memorial Day weekend event. Richards' 52nd-career WoO LMS victory came in a race that featured five official lead changes among three drivers.

"That must have been a good race for the fans," said Richards, who started fourth in Sunday's main event and trailed just behind the lead battle between Overton and Frank before taking charge for the final 12 laps. "Tonight was more finesse and trying to figure out where you needed to be. I feel like once I started moving around we started gaining on them guys and just kept getting better"

The pole-starting Frank settled for second after twice leading the race. He narrowly edged WoO LMS point leader Shane Clanton, who advanced from his sixth starting spot to finish third. Chase Junghans, recorded his best WoO LMS finish of the season in the fourth spot while Overton faded to fifth after leading the majority of the race's 60-lap distance.

Much of the race featured side by side racing throughout the field, with the most exciting battle seeing Overton and Frank going back and forth with Richards lurking just behind and Junghans and Clanton also entering the mix at times.

Overton's high line allowed him to keep just ahead of the low-running Frank, save for two occasions when Frank pulled ahead in traffic. Overton rebuffed each of Frank's challenges, but he was no match for a hard-charging Richards in the final 15 laps. After clearing Frank for second on lap 42, Richards tracked down Overton by lap 45 and rolled passed the WoO LMS rookie contender amid heavy traffic on lap 48.

"The traffic was a little hairy," said Richards, who for the second straight night used a late pass to deny Overton his first WoO LMS victory. "They didn't really know where to go and they were racing for position too. It's always tight racing here at this track. You just don't want to make the wrong move and get stuck behind somebody."

Frank moved by a badly fading Overton on lap 50 and began closing the gap to Richards until the leaders cleared lapped traffic with five laps remaining. Richards cruised from there, pulling to an advantage of 1.879 seconds by the time he took the checkered flag.

In settling for second in his Sorbera Family Chiropractic-sponsored Longhorn Chassis, Frank fell just short of claiming his first WoO LMS victory since 2009.

"The fans got their money's worth," said the veteran Frank, who notched his fifth top five finish of the season. "Brandon and I had a heck of a race going on there and Josh snuck in there. All three of us were racing hard. I don't know what was going on behind us, but it was definitely exciting in that traffic."

After driving his Weldbank Energy Capital house car entry into the top five early in the race, Clanton struggled to keep pace with the leaders until making a late charge. But his run to the front came up short as he finished behind Frank in a side-by-side finish for second.

"We needed another 10 laps," Clanton said. "We really got to coming them last 10 to 15 laps. We just started a little too far back. But we had a fast car and had a good weekend, so we're happy."

*The finish:​*
(4) Josh Richards/60 $10,650
2. (1) Chub Frank/60 $5,550
3. (7) Shane Clanton/60 $3,550
4. (5) Chase Junghans/60 $3,050
5. (2) Brandon Overton/60 $2,850
6. (3) Jared Hawkins/60 $1,700
7. (23) Tim McCreadie/60 $2,050
8. (6) Chris Ferguson/60 $1,350
9. (15) Darrell Lanigan/60 $1,850
10. (16) Morgan Bagley/60 $1,700
11. (11) Tim Senic/60 $1,550
12. (22) Frank Heckenast Jr./60 $1,550
13. (12) Mason Zeigler/60 $1,000
14. (21) Steve Casebolt/60 $950
15. (10) Eric Wells/60 $1,400
16. (9) Rick Eckert/60 $1,450
17. (18 ) Jacob Hawkins/60 $770
18. (8 ) Corey Conley/59 $750
19. (13) Colton Burdette/59 $730
20. (24) Boom Briggs/59 $1,250
21. (17) Kyle Thomas/58 $750
22. (19) Mike Benedum/58 $700
23. (14) Chris Garnes/44 $700
24. (20) Steve Weigle/15 $725​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...laws-late-models/richards-sweeps-jackpot-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Casey Roberts Conquers Rome​*
Casey Roberts claimed his second Old Man's Garage Spring Nationals Series victory of the season after passing Austin Smith for the lead on lap 18 and never looked back at Rome Speedway on Sunday.

Roberts collected $6,000 for his third-ever Spring Nationals Series victory while driving the Cushman Paint & Body and M&S Concrete sponsored, Custom Racing Engines powered Longhorn Chassis.

"I know Jake (Knowles) was really good he was coming on there, had a great car, just gotta thank the good Lord for all he's blessed me with, all these fine people around me here, Custom Racing Engines, Jimmy & Ann Cushman are here tonight, lot of good family and friends here tonight and just blessed to have Cushman Paint & Body, M & S Concrete, Schaeffer's Racing Oil, VP Race Fuels, Hoosier Racing Tire, Allstar Performance, this Custom Race Engine ran great and this Longhorn Race Car it's just a good deal here tonight for us and the car worked great and I'd just like to thank everyone here that helped, just count my blessings here tonight," stated Roberts in Victory Lane.

Austin Smith jumped out the early lead at the drop of the green flag with Roberts in tow. McIntosh would have to settle for third as the field as Clint Smith and Jake Knowles would battle for that fourth and fifth spot.

By lap 18, lapped traffic would put Roberts in good position to make his move for the lead spot and on the back chute, Roberts would make his power move and take the lead of the race by lap 19.

Later on in the 50-lapper, Jake Knowles would make the pass on Smith for the second spot by lap 29 and set his sights on Roberts. Knowles was the fastest car on the track at one point and closed the gap numerous times but never could get close enough to get in position to make a pass on Roberts.

Roberts went on to the convincing victory ahead of Knowles, Smith, Donald McIntosh and Clint Smith at the stripe.

Donald McIntosh claimed the Spring Nationals Series points battle by just two points over Billy Ogle Jr.

*The finish:*
Casey Roberts, Jake Knowles, Austin Smith, Donald McIntosh, Clint Smith, Billy Ogle Jr., Jody Knowles, Steven Roberts, Dale Thurman, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., David Payne, Derrick Rainey, Matthew Turner, Joseph Gorby, Jason Croft, Matt Dooley, Jim Manka, Dillan Tidmore, Ryan Gifford, Dylan Ames, Bo Eaton, Matt Larson

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-dirt-series/casey-roberts-concquers-rome/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTcar Big Blocks Focus On Brockville​*
A large field of 800-plus horsepower big-block modifieds will take to the high banks of Brockville Ontario Speedway Wednesday for the 103.7 BOB FM/Coca-Cola 100.

The 100-lap event is the third race of the 2015 Super DIRTcar Series. It offers a purse in excess of $30,000, contingencies included, that will pay $6,000-to-win. Thirty positions will be available on the starting grid.

Matt Sheppard driver of the FX Caprara/HBR Racing No. 9h, is the Super DIRTcar Series point leader. He will square off against the likes of 2014 Series champion Billy Decker, Brett Hearn, Stewart Friesen, Larry Wight, Tim Fuller, Jimmy Phelps, Tim McCreadie and Justin Haers.

Haers held off Decker and Hearn on the Brockville three-eighths-mile oval one year ago to earn his first ever win in a Super DIRTcar Series point race.

"I had my hands full with Decker trying to get that win," Haers said. "Brockville is a small fast track. Night races there are great. The rubber lays down and there are multiple lanes to race in. You just have to try to pick the best line."

Brockville native Matt Billings, the 2009 Sportsman Modified track champion, is off to a good start in the Big-Block Series in the Billings Automotive/Plooy's Plumbing & Heating No. 74.

"Brockville is a wheels up - hammer down track," Billings said. "I'll have a lot of friends and family there and I know the fans will enjoy having the best in the business like Sheppard and Hearn and Stewart Friesen there."

"The Big-Blocks are coming to the bull ring, get ready," track owner/promoter Paul Kirkland said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/dirtcar-big-blocks-focus-on-brockville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Tops Boone Deery LM Run​*
Justin Kay became the first repeat winner this season in the Deery Brothers Summer Series, on the night Richie Gustin nearly raced to his first IMCA Late Model tour victory.

Gustin caught the defending series champ on the white flag lap Monday at Boone Speedway and had the edge as the front pair charged down the backstretch.

The yellow flag was thrown for a spun car in the upcoming set of turns, however, and Kay got the front spot back for the restart as the leader of the last scored lap. Jeff Aikey caught Gustin for second but couldn't challenge Kay, who topped the green, white, checkered finish by two car lengths.

The $3,000 win was the series career 11th for Kay, who also banked the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing prize. Tyler Droste and Ray Guss Jr. completed the top five and point leader Andy Nezworski ended in sixth.

Scott Fitzpatrick started on the pole and led the first 10 of 40 circuits in the Memorial Day event. Kay took charge following a restart on lap 11 and was running in traffic with Gustin and Aikey close behind when the yellow came out with three to go.

*The finish:*
Justin Kay, Jeff Aikey, Richie Gustin, Tyler Droste, Ray Guss Jr., Andy Nezworski, Ryan Dolan, Tyler Bruening, Jeremy Grady, Jason Hahne, John Emerson, Darrel DeFrance, Joe Zrostlik, Curt Schroeder, Charlie McKenna, Jerry King, Daulton Maassen, Joel Callahan, Todd Malmstrom, Gabe Umbarger, Scott Fitzpatrick, Corey Zeitner, Todd Cooney, Jason Rauen, Jonathan Brauns.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ther-dirt-series/kay-tops-boone-deery-lm-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Rules $10,000 Victoria 200​*
The second night of Victoria 200 weekend at Utica-Rome Speedway saw Matt Sheppard win the $10,000 payday after a dominant performance in the Sunoco Race Fuels Race of Champions 100-lap main event.

It was Sheppard's first win in a big event at the track, adding to his already impressive resume for the 2015 season. The night also saw the first race for the Upstate Sportsman Alliance Series, which was run in unison with the GRIT Sportsman Series.

Eric Giguere won the feature event for the 602 sportsman.

The Victoria 200 Modified 100 lap feature event came to the opening green with Anthony Perrego and Brett Hearn at the head of the field. On the first lap, Perrego took advantage of his pole starting spot and took the lead on the bottom side of the racing surface.

Hearn, however, was not letting Perrego drive away. Digging his right rear into the top groove, Hearn completed a pass of the top spot on the second circuit, opening up a lead. Behind him, Larry Wight was hot on his heels as he also overtook Perrego using the top.

The first caution of the evening came out on the 13th lap as Stewart Friesen took a ride over the top side of turns three and four. The restart proved to be just what Wight needed, as he passed Hearn for the lead the following lap.

Wight attempted to build a lead after his pass for first, but he had some following in his tracks. Matt Sheppard after starting in fifth, had drove his way through the rest of the top five and was looking for the lead. Sheppard's teammate, Jimmy Phelps, had also cracked into the top five and was in third by lap 20.

Sheppard followed Wight as the two caught up to slower traffic, and took the chance to reel in the leader.

With Wight still running a higher lane, Sheppard dove underneath the leader and emerged as the front runner on lap 28. Sheppard was able to create a sizable lead for himself, with Jimmy Phelps trailing.

As the laps ticked away, Ryan Phelps, who had won a consolation race to start 21st, was navigating the pack. When the race hit the halfway mark, Ryan Phelps had worked his way into the top ten, sitting at eighth.

A few more yellow flags came as the race continued into the second stanza, but Sheppard was getting an incredible run off of the top side and was running each time the race was restarted. By the 70th circuit, the top two were being chased by Marc Johnson and Pat Ward. The top five didn't change much as they worked their way through the rear of the pack for the next twenty laps.

The final yellow of the race flew on lap 91, and the top five were bumper to bumper as Sheppard brought the field to the final restart. Sheppard once again got a great run out of the first two turns, and Jimmy Phelps did not have enough to catch him in the final laps. Sheppard took home his first big show victory at the speedway, and walked away with the $10,000 check.

Jimmy Phelps finished second, with Marc Johnson, Ward, and Ryan Phelps finishing an impressive run by rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Matt Sheppard, Jimmy Phelps, Marc Johnson, Pat Ward, Ryan Phelps, Erick Rudolph, Stewart Friesen, Jimmy Davis, Danny Johnson, Mike Mahaney, Billy Decker, Bobby Varin, Chris Mackey, Steve Way, Claude Hutchings Jr., Tim Fuller, Larry Wight, Randy Chrysler, Vic Coffey, Anthony Perrego, Brett Hearn, Mike Ricci, Danny Varin, Mike Bowman, Tim McCreadie, and Alan Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/sheppard-rules-10000-victoria-200/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Short Sprints To Tri-State Glory​*
Brady Short was the victor Sunday night at Tri-State Speedway in winning the combined Midwest Sprint Car Series and King of Indiana Sprint Series feature.
Short and Kyle Cummins crossed the finish line side by side, with Short withstanding Cummins' last lap charge by a couple of feet.

"You know it was a really good weekend," said Short, who also won the combined KISS and MSCS feature Bloomington on Friday night. "I was fortunate enough to get around those lapped cars. The win certainly helped our points lead."

Jeff Bland Jr. lead the first three laps after starting on the outside pole. Kyle Cummins then took over the lead and was already lapping cars by lap eight.

Short, who had started ninth, was second by lap nine. Short cut into Cummins' lead and made the pass on lap 21.

But Cummins didn't fade. He kept pace, watched the traffic, and worked to set up that last lap opportunity.

Robert Ballou came home third, followed by Bland and Carson Short.

*The finish:*
Brady Short, Kyle Cummins, Robert Ballou, Jeff Bland Jr., Carson Short, Chad Boespflug, Jon Stanbrough, Chase Stockon, Max McGhee, Kyle Robbins, James Lyerla, Brandon Mattox, Donny Brackett, Nate McMillin, Joe B. Miller, Brian Wallace, Wayne Newlin, Dickie Gaines, Jim Shelton, Brandon Morin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/short-sprints-to-tri-state-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Turns Attention To Eagle Nationals​*
The Hinchman Racewear Eagle Nationals is a marquee event on the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour schedule and for good reason.

The legendary race, which is slated for this Saturday at Eagle Raceway in Eagle, Neb., has featured five different winners in six features while under the tutelage of TBJ Promotions since 2010.

"The Hinchman Racewear Eagle Nationals epitomizes slide jobs and side-by-side racing," TBJ Promotions Founder Tony Bruce Jr. said. "Eagle Raceway has always been one of the most exciting tracks in the country and when the best drivers from the Midwest face off against the stars of the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour, it showcases the best dirt track racing has to offer."

One of those Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour stars looking to add his name to the prestigious trophy is Johnny Herrera, who has earned a runner-up finish during three of the last four Hinchman Racewear Eagle Nationals features.

"I would say that's one of my favorite tracks to race at," he said. "I look forward to it. It always has two lanes. By feature time it's way up on the top, especially in turns one and two. It gets a little choppy and it's a challenging race track. You have to be good on both ends of the track to win the race. It just puts on good racing."

Herrera used the top groove to finish second to Brad Loyet last year.

"Most of the tracks that get like that, the rough, choppy type or ones you have to be up on the fence, those seem to fit me a little bit better," Herrera said. "That seems to be right up my alley."

Herrera also charged from 15th to a second-place result in 2012 and he ended second in 2011.

"I've done this long enough that if second is all you can get and I know I did my best I'm satisfied with that," he said. "If I run second because I made a mistake then you beat yourself up a little bit."

Brady Bacon, who swept the doubleheader in 2012, is the only repeat winner. Nebraska native Jack Dover was victorious in 2011 with Danny Wood and Jason Johnson splitting the doubleheader in 2010.

Twelve different drivers have recorded at least one podium finish during the six Hinchman Racewear Eagle Nationals features since 2010 and the Hard Charger has averaged passing more than 14 cars during the past four Hinchman Racewear Eagle Nationals main events.

"As a promoter you want to see a lot of passing and different winners on the podium each event," Bruce said. "I think that trend will continue this year."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-turns-attention-to-eagle-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Shop Tour: CJB Motorsports Carlisle, PA​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hearn's A Hired Gun For New Egypt​*
In a rare appearance outside the seat of his familiar Madsen Motorsports No. 20, superstar driver Brett Hearn will serve as a hired gun at New Egypt Speedway Thursday, June 11.

When Lentini Auto Salvage presents Dirty Jersey 3 at the Garden State showplace, the Sussex, N.J., resident will be at the wheel of the Petruska family's potent No. 66 Atlas Paving Teo-Pro car.

The Dirty Jersey 3 is headlined by a $10,000-plus to win big-block/small-block Modified 40-lap special with a total purse of more than $30,000.

The NES appearance is Round No. 3 of the STSS Pioneer Pole Buildings Inc. South Region Presented By Scotty's Speed & Diesel.

Mike Petruska Sr., patriarch of the racing family, had Hearn in the seat of his car some three decades ago for select events. He and Hearn, both north Jersey residents, have maintained a friendship through the years, sparking a reunion.

"We've got some unfinished business together," Petruska Sr. said. "We've never won a race as a team. As we get later in both of our careers, it's something we would like to do."

The primary No. 66 driver - Duane Howard - was not available to compete in the 'Dirty Jersey 3' event for Petruska as he is already committed to Glenn Hyneman's Keystone Racing No. 126 for the entire STSS South Region.

"We've got equipment sitting here ready to race," Petruska said of his team's arsenal. "Duane was committed to Glenn for this race. My son (Jared) wanted to run, and we've always enjoyed New Egypt, so we put this deal together with Brett. Hopefully, it goes well."

Hearn will be part of a talented cast at NES with the hefty purse structure on the line plus contingency awards, bonuses and product certificates. Tenth-place in the 40-lap main pays $1,000 with $400 reserved to take the green flag.

Rick Laubach of Hellertown, Pa., leads the STSS South Region standings into New Egypt after winning at Bridgeport (N.J.) and Big Diamond (Pa.) to open the season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/hearns-a-hired-gun-for-new-egypt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Doctor Is In At Brockville​*
Danny Johnson stalked Billy Dunn for 91 laps through heavy lapped traffic and seven restarts during Wednesday's Super DIRTcar Series event at Brockville Ontario Speedway, then took advantage when Dunn rode a little high in turn three late in the lead late in the event.

Johnson put the Finger Lakes Livestock Exchange No. 27j underneath and past Dunn exiting turn four and drove off with the win in BOB FM/Coca-Cola 100.

The two cars started on the front row and separated themselves from Tim Fuller and Billy Decker on multiple restarts.

Mat Williamson rallied late to edge out Fuller for fourth. Decker did not survive fourth turn contact on lap 81 with Williamson.

He wound up officially scored 24th.

Jimmy Phelps, who ran consistently in the top ten, completed the top five.

"The track got tight and it came to my liking because I had been too loose," Johnson said in victory lane. "To go home with confetti on your car is a pretty good deal."

Dunn, from Watertown, NY, was trying to claim the checkers for the second time in a Super DIRTcar Series event to go with his 2013 Syracuse 200 win.
"I ran a little harder than I wanted in traffic," Dunn said. "Danny was better at the end."

*The finish:*
Danny Johnson, Billy Dunn, Mat Williamson, Tim Fuller, Jimmy Phelps, Pat Ward, Pat O'Brien, Lance Willix II, Brett Hearn, Matt Sheppard, Stephen LaFrance, Jordan McCreadie, Ryan Arbithnot, Luke Whittaker, Kyle Dingwall, Erick Rudolph, Larry Wight, Matt Billings, Gary Tomkins, Rich Scagliotta, Keith Flach, Dave Rauscher, Stewart Friesen, Billy Decker, Carey Terrance, Pete Britten, Steve Bernard, Danny O'Brien, Justin Haers, Jason Riddell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/the-doctor-is-in-at-brockville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Clauson (17w) races Wayne Johnson during a National Sprint League event at 34 Raceway. (Mark Funderburk Photo)​*
*Clauson Back In The Sprint Car Saddle​*
Bryan Clauson will be back behind the wheel of the Matt Wood Racing No. 17w winged sprint car this week with the FVP National Sprint League.

The series will make their March through Missouri with stops at the St. Francois County Raceway near Farmington, Mo., Thursday and Randolph County Raceway near Moberly, Mo., on Friday.

The team will then head to Knoxville Raceway in Iowa on Saturday.

The Noblesville, Ind., driver has been busy this month with a run at the Indianapolis 500 aboard the KVSH/Jonathan Byrd's Racing No. 88. In his absence, Justin Henderson drove the car to a fourth place finish in Jackson, Minn.

"It rained a couple times for me, and we only missed one race," said Clauson. "Justin was able to keep our owner points up there, and I didn't miss out on too many, so it worked out OK."

Unfortunately for Clauson he was involved in an accident on lap 64 that relegated him to a 31st plash finish in the Indianapolis 500 on Sunday.

"It was good to be back there," Clauson said. "Obviously, it wasn't the month we hoped or dreamt for. It's been a process putting everything together.

We'll sit down and look at what went well, and what didn't go so well. We'll see what we achieved on the Byrd side of business things and what went well on the driver's side of things too. We'll reevaluate about next year and go from there.

"We knew we probably didn't have a car to compete for a win or maybe even a top 10. We knew we had a mid-pack car and we were trying to survive and do the best we could. We just kind of got put in a bad spot&#8230;maybe because we didn't have the speed to be further up. That led to the crash," said Clauson.

Clauson put an opportunity together where fans received tickets for both Indianapolis and Kokomo Speedway Sunday night, where he competed in a non-wing sprint car. It also included a chartered bus trip.

"The deal we put together on the fan side of things was really cool," Clauson said. "We had about 90 people on the bus. We had a number of fans who had never been to a dirt race, and we had a number of fans who had never been to Indy. It was a good way to expose them to another form of racing."

Things at Kokomo went well, with Clauson charging to a second place finish.

"I hadn't raced there with my Dad since probably 2009," Clauson said. "We were starting from scratch a little bit. Things went really well. We were a little snug in the feature, but we were good. We had a shot to win it, we just came up a little short. We could have used another lap or two."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/clauson-back-in-the-sprint-car-saddle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski First NSL Repeat Winner​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7002&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Fortune smiled a bit on Dover, Missouri's Danny Lasoski Thursday night at the Saint Francois County Raceway in Farmington, Mo. After shattering the track record in time trials, it looked like he may not get out of his heat race until Bryan Clauson spun, giving him the final transfer spot. Jerrod Hull broke a Jacob's ladder while leading the feature when he tagged a spun lapped car. Nonetheless, Lasoski did what he had to do in putting himself in position to become the first repeat FVP National Sprint League winner this season.

Forty-one cars assembled at the unique bullring, with a good mix of regulars and NSL competitors. The local contingent were hoping for a victory, and it seemed an even match until the very end. Two locals won heat races (Joey Boyd and Tommy Worley Jr.), and two NSL drivers (Paul Nienhiser and Tim Kaeding) did the same. Four of each made the top eight redraw as well.

Lasoski started the night by shattering the track record with a lap of 10.794 seconds (the old mark was set last September by Jason Keith at 11.097 seconds). Tasker Phillips flipped in qualifying, but made it back out for his heat. Brad Loyet (NSL) and Jerrod Hull (SFCR regular), who was fortunate in his own right to make it through his heat after spinning, comprised the front row of the feature after the redraw.

Hull shot to the lead in the 30-lap main event immediately, ahead of Joe B. Miller and Lasoski. Two laps in, a four-car melee involving Lynton Jeffrey, Kent Buckley, Joey Montgomery and Ryan Kempin slowed things. Hull led Miller, Lasoski, Loyet and Worley back to green flag racing.

Four laps were in when Terry McCarl spun in Turn 3, and three more laps were complete when Ryan Kempin spun. Hull, who had pulled away from the field on each occasion was in the wrong place at the wrong time, and hammered Kempin with his right rear. The contact broke his Jacob's ladder and been his right rear wheel. Nonetheless, he shot out again.

Hull's issues were evident when he reached lapped traffic, however. Lasoski pounced after Miller exited with steering issues, taking the lead on lap 18. Lasoski led Hull, Loyet, and a charging Clauson and Mark Dobmeier in a group of cars that could have had a blanket thrown over them.

Unfortunately, trouble found Dobmeier, who came to a stop on lap 22. Clauson too, had to visit the work area. The restart with eight laps left saw Lasoski leading Hull, Loyet, Worley and Ian Madsen. Lasoski would pull away for the $3,000 payday, while Hull held onto second. Loyet was third, ahead of Worley and Madsen. Bill Balog, Jimmy Hurley, Brian Brown, Kaeding and Terry McCarl rounded out the top ten. Dusty Zomer won the B. Austin McCarl took a tumble in the B, but was uninjured. Kempin also turned over after finishing fourth in the B. He made repairs and started the feature.

The FVP National Sprint League goes north from Farmington to complete their "March through Missouri" at the Randolph County Raceway near Moberly Friday night, May 29.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...ops-Tough-Local-Contingent-in-Farmington.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Super Trucks Book Return Trip To Australia​*
Following their Australian debut at Australia's Clipsal 500 Adelaide V8 Supercar race in March, the SPEED Energy Stadium Super Trucks Presented by TRAXXAS will return to the land down under Oct. 23-25 with the addition of Gold Coast 600 V8 Supercar race to its 2015 schedule.

Like during the Clipsal 500, the SST series and its drivers will race against Australia's top driving talent at the legendary Surfers Paradise street circuit in Queensland just south of Brisbane.

"I have so many amazing memories of the Gold Coast event," said Robby Gordon, the founder of the Stadium Super Trucks. "It is one of the very best street tracks in the world and the way the Gold Coast turns it on is incredible.

We found in March of this year at the Clipsal 500 that the Australian motorsports fans are amazing and love to see the SSTs fly through the air and beat and bang only the way they can.

"To be able to bring our trucks to Queensland's biggest party is going to be a huge highlight for our series. The SST's on that track will be absolutely spectacular and we can't wait to get back to Australia in October."

As previously announced, the Clipsal 500 Adelaide will again host the SST series in 2016, with exact dates to be announced when the V8 Supercar schedule is released.

In March at the Clipsal 500 Adelaide, which attracted more than 285,000 fans during three days of racing, the SSTs became an overnight sensation with fans, media and sponsors alike. The trucks generate speeds in excess of 140 miles per hour and fly further than 100 feet off the end of man-made ramps that are positioned on the racing circuit. The trucks race the same course as the high-powered V8 Supercars, but add the additional element of off-road jumping to the excitement.

In the last of three races at the Clipsal 500 Adelaide, the final impression left with the sold-out crowd was SST-regular Sheldon Creed rolling his Traxxas-sponsored truck across the finish line in third place, hammering the outside fence and landing on his wheels to the delight of the crowd as Creed waived in appreciation as an incredible first SST trip to Australia concluded.

V8 Supercars' CEO James Warburton said with the addition of the Stadium Super Trucks the Gold Coast 600 would continue to grow.

"Last year we said that we would make this the biggest entertainment event on the Gold Coast and we delivered," he said. "Now we are raising the bar.

The stadium trucks have to be seen to be believed. Their show in Adelaide had people on their feet. It is fantastic they have been able to come back to Australia and the Castrol Gold Coast 600 in October."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...d/super-trucks-book-return-trip-to-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Overton Knows A Victory Is Coming​*
Brandon Overton led 80 of the 100 laps completed during Tyler County Speedway's Jackpot 100 doubleheader over Memorial Day weekend, yet the leading rookie on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series left Middlebourne, W.Va., still looking for his first series victory.

The weekend's two races played out nearly identically with Overton leading most of the way until Josh Richards of Shinnston, W.Va., took command in the closing laps of both events. Overton fell to third after leading 36 of 40 laps in Saturday's feature and ended up fifth in Sunday's 60-lap finale after leading 44 circuits.

On the positive side, Overton logged two solid top-five finishes and passed WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton for the most laps led on this year's tour with 129 laps led to Clanton's 114.

But Overton is no longer content merely leading laps and notching top five finishes. With confidence in both his ability and his MasterSbilt by Huey Race Car, the 24-year-old Evans, Ga., racer knows he can contend for victories on the national level; now he's ready for a breakthrough.

"It's frustrating because I know I should be winning these races," said Overton, who now has five top-five finishes in 16 WoO LMS events this season. "We just gotta start finishing these things off and not fading at the end like we have a few times now. We just gotta work harder and finish races like we start out."

The near-misses at Tyler County aren't the first time that Overton fell just short of winning on the WoO LMS this season. Nor are they the first races in which he's led the majority of laps only to fade late.

In a similar performance, Overton led the first 43 laps of the WoO LMS season at Screven Motor Speedway's Winter Freeze in February, only to be overtaken by Steve Casebolt late in the 50-lapper. He also fell just one spot short of winning in finishing second to Chris Ferguson earlier this month at Fayetteville Motor Speedway.

While the missed opportunities have certainly been frustrating for Overton, they haven't at all dampened his confidence. He's convinced a breakthrough will come soon, and will lead to even more success.

"I know I'm a rookie, but I've been racing a long time," said Overton, who began his Late Model career a decade ago at the young age of 13. "I know I can win at this level. I just need to get out there and get one. I think if we win one, more wins will start coming a little easier for us."

As frustrating as it may have been for Overton, his performances at Tyler County were nonetheless impressive, especially considering he was making his first-ever visit to the tight quarter-mile oval.

Luckily for Overton, he has a veteran racer helping him adapt to new tracks in former WoO LMS champion Rick Eckert. The two MasterSbilt by Huey drivers are working closely this season in a relationship that has been a huge benefit to the budding Overton.

"We came and practiced (during Friday's open practice session) and Rick got in my car and really helped me out with some things," Overton said. "I was kind of struggling at first, but he jumped in it and got us headed in the right direction with some things.

"That's what's really good about this deal. I've got a veteran like Rick who's been to all these places. He doesn't hold anything back from me. We're sharing our notes and helping each other when we can. I'm lucky to have that kind of help out here going to a lot of these places for the first time like this."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/overton-knows-a-victory-is-coming/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Repeats At Attica​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6908&StatType=Race+Results

A mid-race restart proved pivotal in the battle for Friday night's Kistler Engines Classic at Attica Raceway Park, as Dale Blaney was able to battle past Cody Darrah and best the Outlaws to become the 12th different World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series winner of the season.

Blaney, who came into the night as the reigning winner of the Outlaws event at Attica, picked up the quick time early on in the night and started on the outside pole of the feature after charging from sixth to second in the Dash.

Through the early portion of the feature Blaney battled with Darrah for the lead. As the two drivers came around to complete lap five, they got side-by-side off of turn four. Blaney got hung up at the top and was forced to give up his run for the position.

"I had a couple of runs on him getting into three but it was a 40 lap race and I didn't want to do anything to negate what we were both doing up there," Blaney said. "I knew the last 20 was going to tell the tale."

The caution flag flew for the first and only time of the night on lap 15. D.J. Foos got caught up with Dean Jacobs and cut a tire down.

When the feature returned to green, momentum and a mistake changed the narrative of the night.

"I just got a good restart there," Blaney said. "I kind of kept my speed up a little bit and we came to the line together but I had a head of speed going."

Blaney charged forward in his No. 1 Muddy car, taking over the lead as the two drivers dove into turn one.

For Darrah, the restart captured a familiar frustration.

"I've been struggling with my restarts here lately and I've been getting yelled at," Darrah said. "I got a little anxious and went a little too early and had to get my tires back under me and it just gave him enough time to get around me. And then once he got in front of me I throttled down and put myself in a wheel stand. Just made one bad mistake and then another one after that."

Blaney caught traffic on lap 30 and Darrah was able to close a several car length lead for Blaney. Through the late going though, Blaney held firm, and scored his 10th career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature victory.

"I was a little bit better than Cody was early but then once we got to traffic we were the same and I couldn't do anything with him," Blaney said. "I don't know how we were in the open traffic. To defend what I did last year just makes it even more special."

Blaney, a regular competitor with Darrah in the All Star Circuit of Champions, complimented the Red Lion, Pennsylvania-native. Blaney currently leads Darrah by 35 points in that series' championship points standings.

"I get to race with Cody every night with the All Stars and for him to be up here with us is really good - he's a great kid and we're going to have a great battle this year," Blaney said.

Darrah, who got his best Outlaws finish of the season with his No. 89 J&K Salvage car tonight, shared a similar sentiment.

"It felt like we had a great car," Darrah said. "We were right on him there in traffic, it's just when it slows down like this it's really hard to get grip. I've learned so much here racing behind (Blaney) in the last couple of (All Star) races. He's been kicking our butt but we're closing up on the way he gets around the race track."

If the restart proved critical for Blaney and Darrah, it was a big break for David Gravel. When the race returned to green, Gravel, who started the night in 11th, restarted in the eighth position. By the time he came around onto the backstretch he had driven his No. 7 Destiny Motorsports car to fourth.

Following a three lap battle with Joey Saldana for third, Gravel drag raced past him down the backstretch on lap 28 and then held him off as the two exited turn four. Gravel closed on Darrah in the waning laps but was not able to find a way around him.

It was the second Outlaws feature in a row that Gravel finished on the podium.

"We had a great car," Gravel said. "I wish it was 50 laps. Cody was catching Dale a little bit and I was catching them. It was getting interesting."

Of his transition with a still fairly new team for him, Gravel said, "It's been a work in progress. Everybody's been working hard to make this better."

James McFadden was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger recipient after advancing 16 positions from 24th to finish in eighth.

Donny Schatz, who finished the night in sixth after starting the feature in 15th, expanded his championship points lead over second place Shane Stewart to 105.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night for the NAPA Auto Parts Rumble in Michigan at I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Michigan. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/i-96-speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...er-Engine-Classic-at-Attica-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Runs Away To Tazewell​*
Jonathan Davenport took the lead on lap 35 from Scott Bloomquist and led the rest of the way to win the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Toyota Knoxville 50 on Friday night at Tazewell Speedway.

It was Davenport's third Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win of the season and came before a record crowd at Tazewell Speedway.

Davenport held off a hard charging Bloomquist in the closing laps to score a popular victory in the K&L Rumley, Longhorn Chassis. Defending series champion Don O'Neal, Steve Francis and Jimmy Owens completed the top five.

"That was pretty exciting, wasn't it," said Davenport. "I just love running here. I couldn't wait to get here today, and to top it off, my dad was here to watch us run. He rarely gets to come to the races, so it was great to get the win for Rumley and my dad."

"That top groove came into it. We struggled for several laps to get going. I was below the line I wanted to run several times and finally got up against the wall and the car took off, there was plenty of grip up there. A lot of the guys seemed to stick to the bottom and middle and that left the door open for me. I figured we were turning lap times considerably quicker than anybody. This Longhorn Chassis was just unbelievable, what else can I say? This is the first time Kevin and LeRoy have been here."

Bloomquist took the lead at the start of the feature and quickly bolted away from the field. A red flag came out on lap five for Earl Pearson Jr., who flipped several times in turn three. Pearson escaped uninjured from his car, but his brand-new Black Diamond Chassis was severely damaged.

When the race resumed, Bloomquist continued to show the way with Francis running in second. Shortly after, Francis later saw his teammate O'Neal sweep by him to take over second. All eyes quickly locked in on Davenport as he was rapidly picking multiple cars at a time.

Bloomquist, O'Neal, and Davenport waged had a tremendous battle for the lead with Davenport taking second just past the halfway mark. Davenport then tried for five laps to get by Bloomquist, finally completing the pass for the lead on lap 35.

"I don't know where he came from," said Bloomquist, referring to Davenport. "I could feel our line going away in the last half of the race, I should have moved up to the top quicker than I did. He [Davenport] was around me before I realized it."

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Scott Bloomquist, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Jimmy Owens, Jared Landers, Eddie Carrier Jr., Billy Ogle Jr., Jeff Wolfenbarger, Donald McIntosh, Chris Brown, Devin Moran, Dennis Erb Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Chad Ogle, Brian Smith, Eric Wells, Mark McCarter, Tommy Bailey, Stacy Boles, Brent Hensley, Earl Pearson Jr., Brad Neat, Wade Howerton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-late-models/davenport-runs-away-to-tazewell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas Notches First USAC Midget Win​*
Kevin Thomas Jr. only needed until the second race of the 2015 Honda USAC National Midget Series season in his teaming with Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports to notch his first-career win with the series in Friday's 30-lapper at Plymouth Speedway.

The Cullman, Ala., driver held on through three restarts over the second half of the race to post a .448 of a second victory in the Toyota TRD - Bakken Concrete No. 67K Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"This is a relief, for sure. I struggled when I got into this car at first, and now we've got some momentum building, both in this car and our USAC sprint car," said Thomas. "It's a great opportunity, and I can't thank everyone enough who is helping me get in situations like this. I'm just glad to be here. It was tough to get the speed up around the top, especially after restarts, so it was a challenge to do it and not make mistakes. I made one big one, and a yellow was my best friend tonight to save us those spots after I plowed the cushion and smoked the fence early. I'm excited and ready to go racing a bunch in the next couple weeks."

Tyler Courtney got the jump from outside the front-row and held back Tanner Thorson to take the early lead. Thomas Jr. went straight to the high side, nearly getting to fourth before banging the cushion in turn two on lap five, which looked to cost him about five spots. Instead, a caution waved for a stopped car, and Thomas restarted fourth.

After that, Thomas got his momentum on the high side while Courtney held off Thorson on the bottom. Thomas finally had himself wound up and took the lead on lap 12, and just a lap later the second caution appeared.

From there, Thomas ran the bottom through turns one and two and against the thick cushion through turns three and four while his teammate Thorson ran the bottom on both ends, with the night's fast qualifier Tracy Hines roaming everywhere as he battled with Thorson.

Steve Buckwalter, who had been racing nearly to the top five, stopped with 10 laps to go, and Thorson looked stout on the restart. He and Thomas crossed nearly dead-even on lap 21 before Hines flashed to the outside and took over the second spot, coming within a couple feet of Thomas' lead at the stripe on lap 23.

A final caution with two to go looked to give Hines a chance, but a slow restart bottled up the challengers and Thorson moved under Hines for the runner-up spot. The Minden, Nev., driver matched his best career finish aboard the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toytota TRD No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"We were really close tonight. We had an awesome car, and the yellows didn't necessarily play in our favor a whole lot towards the end. They worked at it and gave us a really good race track tonight, and we were able to move around a lot. He brought us down really slow on that last restart, and that kinda killed our chance to win it," Thorson said.

Hines came home in the third spot aboard the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"We just weren't quite as good as I expected we'd be after the heat race. It just didn't really respond, so I had to drive the wheels off of it just to try to keep with those guys. It would be good for stretches, and then not as good as we built air pressure. I'm obviously happy with third, but I thought we shoulda been in the mix a little more as good as we were earlier tonight," Hines said.

Dave Darland finished up fifth in the Curb Records - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar and Darren Hagen rallied from starting 15th to finish fifth in the Kenny Brown Racing - Boss Chassis No. 17 Boss/Esslinger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/thomas-notches-first-usac-midget-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Pulls A Fast One At Williams Grove​*
Greg Hodnett scored an exciting sprint car feature on Friday night at Williams Grove Speedway, stealing the lead from Cory Haas with just over a lap to go to record his second victory of the year at the track.

In other action, Chase Dietz became the fourth different winner in as many races this season in the 358 sprint division.

As the point leader, Hodnett started 10th in the 410 sprint field as second starter Glenndon Forsythe paced the field.

Fourth starter Austin Hogue drove into second at the start with Cory Haas racing third before the races only caution flag unfurled on the seventh tour for a slowing Danny Dietrich.

Forsythe, Hogue, Haas, eighth starter Lucas Wolfe and Hodnett set the top five for the restart. Haas put Hogue back a spot when action resumed while Hodnett disposed of Wolfe.

Then on the 10th tour Forsythe's motor began souring in the lead, allowing Haas to motor by for control with 13 away. By that time Hodnett was on the move and was directly behind Haas with 11th starter Brian Montieth having picked up the pace to take over third.

Moments after taking the lead, Haas found himself challenged by Hodnett with a move in the first corner but Haas jetted off of the cushion to maintain the pace with 11 laps to go.

Haas stepped it up a bit at that point and pulled out of striking distance for the next eight circuits or so before Hodnett again began striking for the lead with four laps to go.

Aboard the Heffner No. 27 sprinter, Hodnett dropped off of the cushion in the third and fourth turns to slice into Haas' advantage while following him on the cushion through turns one and two.

But as Hodnett's flexed his muscles low, a surging Wolfe, now back up to third, was able to close up on Hodnett to make it a three car race for the win with three laps to go.

Hodnett was finally able to make his third and fourth turn strategy work as the pair raced toward the white flag and although Haas tried to come back in the first corner, his time at the front was over.

Following Haas across the line was Wolfe, Montieth and Hogue.

Third starter Ryan Kissinger drove into the lead, around Jordan Givler and Todd Reed, on the first lap of the 20-lap 385 sprint feature.

The race was red flagged with three laps completed when Amy Ott jumped the fourth turn cushion and turned over.

The restart saw Chase Dietz racing in third after starting eighth.

With five down Dietz was up to second but Kissinger proved to be a formidable foe on the cushion, holding off Dietz&#146;s advances until after the halfway point.

Dietz was finally able to make a low move in the first corner work with seven laps to go before cruising uncontested to his second career victory at the oval.
Adrian Shaffer motored into second with four laps to go but failed to challenge for the win.

Doug Hammaker rode home third followed by Kevin Nouse and Matt Campbell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...c/hodnett-pulls-a-fast-one-at-williams-grove/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gordon Kicks Off Detroit Weekend In Style​*
Robby Gordon won his first SPEED Energy Stadium Super Truck Series Presented by TRAXXAS race of the season by overtaking E.J. Viso at the end of the back straight on the final lap in the first of three rounds of racing at the Belle Isle Detroit Grand Prix.

The race on the beautiful Belle Isle course was the seventh event of the SST season which is an uncharacteristically long period for Gordon to go winless. Gordon's last SST race win was Nov. 1, 2014 at Las Vegas.

Viso took the lead from eventual third-place finisher Burt Jenner on lap four of the event and led until half way through the last lap, when Viso moved to the inside of the track heading into turn 7 and Gordon moved to the outside of the Venezuelan driver forcing Viso through a puddle on the inside.

Knowing that Viso would lose grip in the wet patch, Gordon stayed wide and cut to the inside of the corner leaving Viso to spin his tires. From there the drive to the win around the 2.35-mile street circuit was uneventful for Gordon.

"I don't believe I would have gotten to him and been able to pass for the win without forcing him to make a small mistake," Gordon said. "The competition in this series has gotten so much stronger in the last year, which I am happy for, but it means I've got to work that much harder for race wins. It's great that the SST series has gotten so much more competitive and the wins aren't as easy to come by."

Gordon's SPEED Energy/TRAXXAS sponsored truck beat Viso's LIVE/Think Loud Entertainment truck to the line by four-tenths of a second, followed by Jenner's Gladiator truck in third, the TRAXXAS truck of Keegan Kincaid fourth, 3Dimensional.com's Aaron Bambach of Detroit finishing fifth, Scotty Steele in the LIVE/Think Loud Entertainment truck sixth, P.J. Jones' Traxxas truck in seventh, Bill Hynes in a third LIVE/Think Loud Entertainment entry eighth, Larry Job in 3 Bears Motorsports truck was ninth and Arie Luyendyk Jr. in the Quicken Loans truck finished 10th.

The Stadium Super Trucks will race Saturday on Belle Isle at 2:25 p.m. and again on Sunday at 2:15 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/gordon-kicks-off-detroit-weekend-in-style/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Simpson Is The King Of Park Jefferson​*
Reigning Lucas Oil MLRA champion Chad Simpson bolstered his strong start to the 2015 season with a victory Friday night at Park Jefferson Int'l Speedway.

"We've got a lot of wins over the years," said Simpson. "I think we finally got that monkey off our back. It feels good to finally win one. Now we can go after it."

Several different drivers held the second spot during the feature.

Jesse Stovall had just enough left at the end to hold on to second and continue his recent strong performance.

Terry Phillips lead early until Simpson moved in front of him exiting turn two. Phillips regained the lead briefly once more, but ended third.

"When we broke out there right away, I knew the top of one and two was going to be pretty good," said Simpson. "For some reason my car seemed to work really good on the bottom of three and four. It worked out good for us."

With only one yellow flag, for Scott Lewis, during the main event, lapped traffic was prevalent through much of the race. Stovall closed the gap on Simpson but never made a push back for the lead.

Chris Spieker and Rodney Sanders completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Chad Simpson, Jesse Stovall, Terry Phillips, Chris Spieker, Rodney Sanders, Ryan Gustin, Stormy Scott, R.C. Whitwell, Jason Utter, J.C. Wyman, Kyle Berck, Dave Eckrich, Jason O'Brien, Jake O'Neil, Jeremy Payne, Mike Stadel,Dustin Walker,Austin Siebert, Mark Rose, Dan Shepherd, Michael Benson, Keegan Nordquist, Ben Sukup, Junior Coover, Scott Lewis, Gale Vogt, Rick Goth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/simpson-is-the-king-of-park-jefferson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bergman Romps To Eagle Nationals Glory​*
For the second time in as many races with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, the Oil Field Equipment and Manufacturing No. 23 of Seth Bergman was first to the checkered flag, winning Saturday night's Eagle Nationals at Eagle Raceway.

"I can't say enough about this team. If it wasn't for them and my parents watching tonight on PPV, this just wouldn't be possible," Bergman said. "I'm really lucky to have great partners that allow me to do this."

A red flag for Colorado's Jake Buback through the opening corners was the only incident of the race.

Gridding fifth, Bergman utilized a choppy highline to drive to the front; moving past Matt Covington on lap 10 for the lead. Finding the tail of the field shortly after taking the point, Bergman sawed the wheel top to bottom around back markers.

"The first couple of laps, the track changed and it got really rough through turns one and two and I was just kind of observing that for the first three or four laps and just see how it was going to play out," Bergman said. "Once I knew, I made up my mind on where I was going to run and once they singled filed in front of me, we were able to go to work."

Charging from ninth, Johnny Herrera crossed second 3.625 seconds behind.

"We had a good car starting ninth and just weeded our way through there. I put a different shock package on the back of the car with the way the track was, and went with my Gas Shocks and it felt really good," Herrera said.

"I really think we were as good as Seth, he just got there before we did. He got about a straightaway and it seemed like I could never really make a gain, but he'd never get away but hats off to Seth. You know last week, we ran some regional stuff and he ran second to me, so we just ran the opposite today."

After starting on the pole, Matt Covington held onto third. "The track was fun, but I lost power steering about lap 15 and it made it really tough getting into one," he reported. "It would just jerk the wheel out of my hand, so I am tickled to run top three here tonight."

Falling out the top five after starting second, Jack Dover fought back to finish fourth with Ryan Roberts fifth after setting a one-lap record of 11.801 seconds during qualifying.

*The finish:*
Seth Bergman, Johnny Herrera, Matt Covington, Jack Dover, Ryan Roberts, Billy Alley, Brandon Hanks, Jordan Boston, Wayne Johnson, Jeff Swindell, Tyler Drueke, Cody Ledger, John Klabunde, Kyle Bellm, Tony Bruce Jr., Jason Martin, Blake Hahn, Josh Riggins, Jay Russell, Aaron Reutzel, Jake Bubak, Trevor Grossenbacher, Seth Brahmer, Joey Danley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bergman-romps-to-eagle-nationals-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DeCaires Defends Placerville Home Turf​*
For the second consecutive year, Greg DeCaires defended his home turf against the Civil War Sprint Car Series and again earned a spot in the 55th Annual Johnny Key Classic after leading all 30-laps during Saturday's feature event at Placerville Speedway, becoming the series' sixth winner in six events thus far.

Leading the field to green alongside fellow Placerville Speedway ace, Andy Forsberg, DeCaires would get the jump as he quickly went to work on the bottom of the speedway as the field tip-toed around the slicked off racing surface.

While DeCaires was comfortable up front, the battle behind him was intense as Andy Forsberg, Colby Copeland, and Jonathan Cornell would battle in a pack as they chased after the early race leader.

Following a caution on the seventh lap, DeCaires would continue to keep Forsberg at bay as Missouri's Jonathan Cornell surged into the third spot, as Shane Golobic would crack the top five from his 14th starting position.

The red flag would fly on the 12th lap for Dominic Scelzi, who would escape uninjured, but as he went flipping, Cornell would get spun from behind as he slowed up, changing the look of the Top-5.

When the action came back to life, DeCaires would take off and hide as he continued to dominate out front, though Forsberg would have his hands full with Colby Copeland, Justin Sanders and a hard charging Shane Golobic.

As the race got into an extended green flag run, lapped traffic came into play and the 2014 series champion, Golobic, came alive as he took the third position on the 24th lap before taking the second spot on the 26th lap.

Reeling DeCaires in amidst heavy traffic the race's final caution flag would fly on the 27th lap giving the leader an open track in what was a single file restart.

DeCaires would get a very strong restart as he would pull away and earn the win while Golobic would come across the finish line in the second spot. The final restart saw 12th starting Sean Becker come from nowhere and make a bold move on the high, scary side of turns three and four to secure the final spot on the podium.

"I just can't say enough about this team, this car, and this Wesmar Racing Engine," a jubilant DeCaires said in victory lane. "We know what to do when it (the track) gets slick like this, and it is great to be up here getting interviewed, and also great to lock into the Johnny Key Classic."

After putting an a hard charge, Shane Golobic was happy with how his team performed in the 30-lap feature event.

"I messed up qualifying, but the team gave me a great car, and we had a really nice charge forward," he would say. "They don't call DeCaires 'The Catfish" for nothing, and he was awesome on the bottom, we really did not need that last yellow."

A brilliant restart with three laps to go, saw Sean Becker score his third straight Civil War Series podium finish aboard the FnF Racing No.x1 machine.

"This team is so much fun to drive for, and it shows with our success," he would explain. "That last restart I told myself I had to try something, and when everyone went to the bottom, I went up top, and it stuck, and here we are."

Chasing Becker across the line was Andy Forsberg in fourth and Bradley Terrell in fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/decaires-defends-placerville-home-turf/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bacon Sizzles At Thunderbowl​*
Reigning AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series champion Brady Bacon won Saturday night's Honda USAC Western Midget Series feature at Thunderbowl Raceway.

Bacon passed Trey Marcham on lap 11 and led the rest of the way in his Keith Ford Berry Back/King Racing Products machine.

Richard Vander Weerd was second ahead of new series point leader Cody Swanson, Nich Chivello and Danny Faria Jr.

*The finish:*
Brady Bacon, Richard Vander Weerd, Cody Swanson, Nick Chivello, Danny Faria Jr., Scott Pierovich, Shannon McQueen, Terry Nichols, Steve Davis, Britton Bock, Trey Marcham, Ronnie Gardner, Michael Faccinto, Brian Gard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bacon-sizzles-at-thunderbowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bernal Goes The Distance In Tulare​*
Ryan Bernal led all 30 laps to win Saturday night's USAC West Coast Sprint Series race at Thunderbowl Raceway.

Series point leader Danny Faria Jr. took the runner-up spot ahead of Tristan Guardino, Bud Kaeding and D.J. Johnson.

Faria's point lead over Bernal stands at 53 points entering the June 20 race at Santa Maria Raceway.

*The finish:*
Ryan Bernal, Danny Faria Jr., Tristan Guardino, Bud Kaeding, D.J. Johnson, Troy Rutherford, Trey Marcham, Jace Vander Weerd, Jeff Sibley, Shannon McQueen, Brady Bacon, Austin Liggett, Landon Hurst, Johnathon Henry, 15. Richard Vander Weerd.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bernal-goes-the-distance-in-tulare/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ziehl Gets 26th ASCS Southwest Win​*
For the third time this season, Rick Ziehl parked the Lucas Oil No. 20z in victory lane, backing up his performance in the season opener at Central Arizona Speedway on Saturday night.

It was his 26th ASCS Southwest Region triumph.

Lance Norick crossed second with Casey Buckman, Ryan Linder, and Joshua Williams completing the top five. Bob Ream Jr. raced from 16th to sixth.

*The finish:*
Rick Ziehl, Lance Norick, Casey Buckman, Ryan Linder, Joshua Williams, Bob Ream Jr., Tyler Seavey, Kaylene Verville, Derek Sell, Alex Pettas, Billy Chester III, Cody Cambensy, Darrell Sickles, Joey Chester, Cody Sickles, Michael Bryan, Mike Rux Jr., Bud Rowe, Brent McKee, Denny Mathus.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ziehl-gets-26th-ascs-southwest-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Dominates Ralph Latham Memorial​*
Jonathan Davenport dominated the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned Ralph Latham Memorial Saturday night at Florence Speedway.

Davenport led all 50 laps in his K&L Rumley Racing; Longhorn Chassis to earn first victory at the half-mile oval.

With less than five laps to go, Earl Pearson Jr. drove around Scott Bloomquist to claim second. Bloomquist finished third, followed by Jared Landers and Steve Francis rounding out the top five.

"I have never run well here," said Davenport. "I haven't been here since 2012, when I ran for Rookie of the Year on the Lucas Oil [Late Model Dirt] Series tour. Obviously, this is first time here in this Longhorn car, and it was just flawless. I ran the top for most of the race, and then on that restart, I decided I was going to go low, and the next thing I knew Scott [Bloomquist] was right beside me, so I quickly went back to the top."

"They have changed the track some since I have been here. After the rain, they had this afternoon, the track was super fast. Beating Scott in that heat race was really big for us to get the outside front row starting spot."

"I am still sore today from the barrel roll we did at Tazewell last night," said Pearson following his runner-up performance. "Thanks to Ronnie Stuckey for building such a safe race car. The cage held up like it was supposed to. To come out here tonight and run as well as we did, I just can't thank this Dunn-Benson Ford team enough."

Bloomquist had one shot at passing Davenport for the lead after the final restart of the race, but could not clear him.

"Our car fired really well on that last restart and he changed the line he had been running," said Bloomquist. "I was able to pull alongside of him, but he shot right back by me. Congratulations to him again; that's two nights in a row he has gotten the job done."

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Earl Pearson Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Jared Landers, Steve Francis, Brandon Sheppard, Jimmy Owens, Dennis Erb Jr., Devin Moran, Eric Wells, Josh Rice, Eddie Carrier Jr., Mike Marlar, Devin Gilpin, Steve Casebolt, Don O'Neal, John Blankenship, Michael Chilton, James Rice, Dustin Linville, Chris Brown, Scott James, Duane Chamberlain, Bill Blair Jr., Greg Johnson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/davenport-dominates-ralph-latham-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Set To Drive JJR Entry​*
Sammy Swindell has elected to team up with Jason Johnson Racing beginning this week.

The three-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion will pilot the JJR No. 41 starting on Wednesday during the World of Outlaws event at Kokomo Speedway in Kokomo, Ind., while Johnson continues to recuperate from an injury.

"I'm going to run it for a couple of weeks," Swindell said. "I've raced with Jason quite a bit, but we've never worked together. This is their first year trying to run the 410 stuff full time so I figure it's a good opportunity to help them out."

Swindell will compete at a trio of tracks this week where he's been very successful, starting at Kokomo Speedway where he holds the track record. He also owns three World of Outlaws victories at the quarter-mile track.

"Most of the time there are a couple of lanes," he said. "The track changes a lot during the course of the race. You can run around the bottom and that's pretty slow or you can run the top and bang off the cushion next to the wall. It gives you a lot of opportunities to drive the car rather than just stand on the gas and drive through the middle like a lot of tracks."

Swindell will wrap up this week with World of Outlaws events at I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb., on Friday and at Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan., on Saturday.

"I've always ran pretty well at both tracks," he said. "I'm looking forward to the opportunity to return to both places next weekend. Hopefully we will gel quickly and be a contender from the start." 
Swindell has two World of Outlaws wins at both I-80 Speedway and Lakeside Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Set-to-Drive-Jason-Johnson-Racing-Entry.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Romps From 10th At Belleville​*
The Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real debuted at the famed Belleville High Banks Sunday, with Brian Brown scoring his first victory of the season with the tour.

"First off, I lost a real good friend this past week to cancer, so this win is dedicated to Scott Rider and his family," Brown said. "You know, I just had to get in my own air there starting 10th. You just don't know what to expect and when you race against this ASCS national series, it's so tough and putting guys like Aaron (Reutzel) and Jack (Dover) in front like that, they're going to be tough to pass."

Utilizing a Lap 18 restart, Brown hustled the high side of the famed half mile, pulling past race long leader, Aaron Reutzel, on the exit on turn-four on the 20th round.

"I felt some rubber on the bottom when I got racing with Jack, and I went back down there trying to get past Bellm and it just wasn't there but luckily, Aaron was searching around trying to find something, and I just put here on the top shelf where Daddy keeps the Playboys, and here we are."

Brown finished 2.774 seconds ahead of Reutzel for his fourth overall victory of the season.

"I ran the top pretty much the entire race and I really thought it was going away when I went to the bottom in traffic," said Reutzel. "We geared the car to run the top, and we should have stayed there, but it's still a lot better night than last night."

Jumping from sixth on the start in the early laps to third, Dover rode as high as second, but finished third.

"Before the feature, I tightened it up and I really think I could have gotten even tighter, but starting sixth and ending up third is pretty respectable on a track this big," Dover said. "I haven't really had the best year, and coming out with third against the national tour, I'm not going to hang my head."

After falling to 15th on the start from 11th, Wayne Johnson clawed back to finish fourth with Billy Alley completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Brian Brown, Aaron Reutzel, Jack Dover, Wayne Johnson, Billy Alley, Don Droud Jr., Seth Bergman, Jake Bubak, Johnny Herrera, Tyler Drueke, Jeff Swindell, Blake Hahn, Josh Baughman, Tony Bruce Jr., Kyle Bellm, Jeremy Campbell, J.D. Johnson, Jeff Stasa, Matt Covington, Cody Ledger, Jon Freeman, Brandon Hanks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...own-romps-from-10th-at-belleville-high-banks/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bill Balog (57) races under Buddy Luebke during Badger Midget Series heat race action Sunday night at Angell Park Speedway. (Roger Hamilton Photo)​*
*Balog Sweeps Through Angell Park​*
Bill Balog turned in one of the most amazing performances in track history Sunday night at Angell Park Speedway, winning the Badger Midget Series and Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series features.

Balog set a new 20-lap midget track record, besting the old mark set by two-time Badger Midget Champion Billy Johnson on Aug. 14, 1949.

In addition, by winning both features, Balog became the first driver to win two features in different divisions on the same evening in the track's 69-year history.

He is also is the first driver in track history to have won feature events in three different divisions at the track. Balog's first feature victory at the third-mile clay oval came when he won a Badger 600 Micro feature on July 10, 2011.

Aaron Schuck led the 16-car field to the start in the feature, before David Budres took over the top position on the second lap. One lap later Balog moved into second place. The pair began to move away from the rest of the field.
Budres began lapping slower cars on lap eight. Budres held a one-car length lead over Balog at the mid-way point.

Budres increased his lead over Balog, however heavy lapped traffic allowed Balog to close back on the rear bumper of Budres on lap 17. Balog almost drew event with Budres at the start/finish line as the pair took the white flag.

Budres drifted high entering turn three, allowing Balog to take the lead.

Balog driving the RAB Racing owned No. 57 Spike/Fontana finished .370 of a second ahead of Budres at the finish. Ray Seach, Kurt Mayhew, and Schuck completed the top five.

"It's great to finally win a midget feature and especially here at Angell Park" said Balog.

*The finish:*
Bill Balog, David Budres, Ray Seach, Kurt Mayhew, Aaron Schuck, Buddy Luebke, Patrick Bruns, Brad Greenup, Mike Stroik, Johnny Murdock, Derek Childs, Denny Smith, Tommy Bigelow, Neil Weigen, Bryce Dunn, Don Bigelow.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/balog-sweeps-through-angell-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bill Balog is now four-for-four in Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series action this year. (Roger Hamilton Photo)​*
*Balog Makes It Four-For-Four In IRA​*
Records are made to be established and broken, and fans who attended Sunday evening's show by the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprints were able to witness history in the making.

Seven-time IRA champ Bill Balog notched his fourth victory of the 2015 season to maintain his perfect record in IRA action. Balog now has four wins in four starts in IRA action this year.

To do so Balog had to fend off a hard charging Ian Madsen and a fast closing Mike Reinke. Madsen, the 2014 Knoxville Raceway champ, was attempting to surpass Balog for the lead when he slipped, and slapped the front stretch wall. The incident knocked his right rear tire off its bead and Balog sailed away for the win.

Less than an hour earlier Balog captured a feature win in the companion Badger Midget feature contest - his first behind the wheel of a midget car.
Badger Midget Series Recap

With those victories Balog became the first driver in the history of the raceway to have won main events in three different classes. He had also previously captured a win in Micro Sprints at the facility.

"I have to thank Hans (Lein - car owner) and the crew for an awesome night," Balog said. "The car is powered by an older Dodge motor, but it runs which is pretty good. I had a pretty deep slider thrown on me down in one and two (by Madsen) so I had to work for it."

Additionally the win for team owner Hans Lein was the first at the facility in 410 sprints. The prolific midget owner had several wins in the Badger Midgets with multiple drivers at the track over the years.

Mike Reinke made his first appearance since a flip at Beaver Dam several weeks ago. He put on a late race charge to finish with runner-up honors after starting 10th. It was his first podium finish of the season.

Bill Rose also placed his name in the record books, as he out qualified a field of 30 drivers in setting quick time, and establishing a new track record for 410 outlaw sprints with a lap of 12.334 seconds.

The 24 car-starting grid pushed off acknowledging the solid showing of fans with a traditional four wide salute before action got underway.

Pole sitter Jason Johnson, and seasoned veteran Steve Meyer made up the front row.

At the drop of the green flag, the pair when wheel-to-wheel for the entire opening lap before Meyer established himself in the top spot. Balog, meanwhile, motored into the third position while fending off the challenges of Madsen and Rose.

Meyer was able to open up a small lead while Johnson came under pressure from Balog. On lap 6 Balog surged into the second spot.

Johnson's strong performance came to a halt on lap eight when he spun in turn four while running in the third position behind Meyer, and Balog. He restarted from the tail of the field.

Only two more laps went in the record books before a grinding three-car incident in turn four. Jordan Goldesberry got upside down going for a tumble, and the cars of Kris Spitz, and rookie of the year contender Josh Walter also made contact behind him. None of the drivers were hurt but all three were done for the evening.

The green flag waved again with Meyer setting the pace and holding off the challenges of Balog, and Madsen.

The leaders quickly began to work lapped traffic with Meyer temporarily getting caught behind a slower car.

Balog was quick to react, and surged into the lead on lap 16.

Meyer was able to reestablish his pace in time to keep Madsen behind him to hold onto second.

As Balog motored away, Meyer's shot at a victory went astray when he executed multiple 360-degree spins in turn four drawing the caution on lap 21. He rejoined the field at the back of the pack.

This left Balog with Madsen on his tail tank for the restart with Rose and Reinke behind them.

Balog stayed in the high line while Madsen aggressively sought a way to the front. With five laps to go Madsen drove deep into turn one briefly taking the lead with a well timed slide job, but Balog simply drove back around him down the backstretch.

Behind the lead pair Reinke, and Rose fought for the third spot.

Madsen's efforts to retake the lead went awry on lap 28 as he slapped the front stretch wall knocking his right rear tire off his bead slowing his pace dramatically.

At the same time Reinke surged ahead of Rose, and seconds later roared past the limping machine of Madsen to take second.

There was not time however to mount a challenge on Balog, who scored his first career 410 sprint victory at the track by six car lengths.

Reinke earned the second spot followed by Rose to make up the podium finishers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/balog-makes-it-four-for-four-in-ira/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jenner Beats Back The Driving Rain​*
Burt Jenner won his second career SPEED Energy Stadium Super Trucks Presented by TRAXXAS race Sunday during the Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix.

Jenner and 17-year-old Scotty Steele traded the lead four times on the final lap alone in a driving rainstorm.

"This is just a dream come true," said Jenner. "When I was growing up Scott Sharp was a teammate of my dad's (Bruce) at Roush Racing in Trans-Am, so Scott was always my guy growing up. When I got here on Thursday I was walking across the bridge and peeked through the fence to look at the cars on track and who would it be passing underneath us other than Scott. That was a surreal moment for me and I made me realize just how different things were than just a few years ago when I went to these races as a spectator. I knew then this was going to be a good weekend."

Jenner's two third-place finishes on Friday and Saturday combined with Sunday's victory topped E.J. Viso for the overall weekend win. Viso, driving one of three LIVE/Think Loud Entertainment trucks in the field, won Saturday's race with Robby Gordon winning on Friday.

Steele, who was also driving a LIVE/Think Loud Entertainment SST, backed up his comment Saturday that he loved driving in the rain by battling with Jenner the entire event in a torrential downpour with standing water in virtually every spot on the track.

Keegan Kincaid finished third, P.J. Jones finished fourth with Viso finishing fifth.

*The finish:*
Burt Jenner, Scotty Steele, Keegan Kincaid, P.J. Jones, E.J. Viso, Aaron Bambach, Robby Gordon, Arie Luyendyk Jr., Charles Dorrance, Bill Hynes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/jenner-beats-back-the-driving-rain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Block Rolls During Rallycross Opener​*
Ken Block backed up his season-ending win in Las Vegas last year with a victory to kick off the 2015 Red Bull Global Rallycross season, taking top honors in the season-opening race at the Bahia Mar Resort in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., Sunday afternoon.

Block held off strong charges from Formula One and NASCAR veterans Scott Speed and Nelson Piquet Jr., who completed the podium.

"Racing these two really talented tarmac drivers was really tough," Block said after the race. "They really pushed me and our team all weekend, and it was a lot of fun. It came down to starts, and I got lucky - I got quick on the starts, was able to put some good times in, and came out with the win. It's a great way to start the year."

Block, who finished third in his first heat after an aggressive overtake attempt on Speed put him into the tire barriers, took second place in the second round and converted the front row starting spot into a victory in his semifinal. In the main event, Block used the Kobalt Tools Joker Lap immediately to grab the lead, then extended his gap over the field to take his fourth career Supercar victory.

In GRC Lites, Austin Cindric took a commanding victory in his first race for Olsbergs MSE, winning every on-track session he competed in. The American driver defeated Colombian Alejandro Fernandez and Swede Oliver Eriksson for the crown, heading home with the maximum 56 possible points.

*The finish:*
Ken Block, Scott Speed, Nelson Piquet Jr., Sebastian Eriksson, Tanner Foust, Austin Dyne, Steve Arpin, Victor Gonzalez Jr., Sverre Isachsen, Bucky Lasek, Patrik Sandell, Joni Wiman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/block-rolls-during-rallycross-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rauen Earns First Deery Brothers LM Win​*
Two drivers looking for first Deery Brothers Summer Series feature wins squared off Tuesday night at Marshalltown Speedway and it was Jason Rauen going home with the trophy and a check for $3,500.

Rauen reeled in Tyler Droste on the 42nd lap of the Miller Lite 50 tour event for IMCA Late Models and won by four car lengths.

Jeff Aikey, Scott Fitzpatrick and Justin Kay completed the top five.

"It feels pretty good to get this win. It's been a long time coming," Rauen said.

"We've led a lot of races and had some crazy stuff happen."

"Some of the best drivers around compete in this series. Any one of the top 10, 15 guys can win on any night," he added. "You've got to have a good car and a little luck."

Fitzpatrick drew the pole and led the first circuit before giving way to Droste, who'd started outside the front row and used the top line to take away the front spot.

What proved to be the only caution of the night came when four cars got together on the front stretch on lap four. Droste quickly resumed command, getting three lapped cars between his back bumper and Rauen as the two got into traffic.

That traffic forced Droste to join Rauen lower on the track while Aikey moved into third ahead of Fitzpatrick.

Rauen saw Aikey climbing on the leader board before finally getting his chance to drive past Droste for the lead and eventually the win, his first in 34 Deery Series main event starts. Droste matched his career-best finish in second; he'd also been the runner-up in the Farley show this April.

"Everything worked my way," Rauen said. "It was a good race for me and it was a good race for the fans. We traded a little paint but that's racing."

Aikey, the defending race winner, earned a $500 bonus as the top finishing driver who competed at Marshalltown between 1985 and 1990, plus an additional $500 for winning the evening's Australian pursuit event.

Point leader Andy Nezworski ended in seventh. Hard charger honors went to Todd Cooney, who moved up a dozen positions after starting 21st in the field of 24.

Todd Malmstrom was the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing winner.

Curtis Van Der Wal held off Sam Wieben for the $1,000 Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMod fea*ture win. Josh May won the Mod Lite main event.

*The finish:*
Jason Rauen, Tyler Droste, Jeff Aikey, Scott Fitzpatrick, Justin Kay, Andy Eckrich, Andy Nezworski, Richie Gustin, Todd Cooney, Ray Guss Jr., Joe Zrostlik, Ryan Dolan, Joel Callahan, Tyler Bruening, Jeremy Grady, Darrel DeFrance, John Emerson, Brian Harris, Kyle Hinrichs, Todd Malmstrom, Charlie McKenna, Curt Martin, Luke Goedert, Kevin Kile.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/top-stories/rauen-earns-first-deery-brothers-lm-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Billy Van Pelt races under Steve Paine Tuesday night at New York's Black Rock Speedway. (Don Romeo photo)​*
*Van Pelt Rumbles At The Rock​*
Billy Van Pelt won Tuesday night's Rumble at The Rock dirt modified feature at Black Rock Speedway.

Van Pelt outran Danny Johnson for the victory with Steve Paine, Gary Tomkins and Erick Rudolph rounding out the top five.

LaVerne Knickerbocker topped the street stock feature and Jayson Smart claimed the four-cylinder main event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/northeast/van-pelt-rumbles-at-the-rock/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Global Rallycross Heading To Belle Isle​*
Red Bull Global Rallycross will make its debut in Detroit, Mich., later this year as the series will head to Belle Isle Park on July 25-26.

Red Bull Global Rallycross Detroit will feature two races, counting as rounds five and six of the series' 2015 championship, and the second of four doubleheaders on this year's schedule.

"Racing in the 'Motor City' has always been a priority for Red Bull Global Rallycross," said Red Bull GRC CEO Colin Dyne. "We know that local fans have been waiting patiently for us to make the trip to Detroit, and we are pleased to do so by competing on Belle Isle, which has its own rich motorsports heritage. The added bonus of this being a doubleheader event means that we will be able to provide incredible value and a fantastic show for our fans."

Red Bull Global Rallycross will bring a fresh perspective to racing in Detroit, a city with a long and storied history of motorsports competition.

Red Bull GRC tracks feature a mix of dirt and tarmac, as well as a signature 70-foot jump, all designed to challenge drivers and excite crowds of all ages. Events feature open paddock access allowing fans to get up close to the series' 600-horsepower Supercars, and each race weekend includes an all-series autograph session where fans can interact with superstars including Ken Block, Tanner Foust, Brian Deegan, Scott Speed, Nelson Piquet Jr. and Bucky Lasek.

Belle Isle hosted its first motorsports event in 1992, an IndyCar race won by Bobby Rahal. Current Red Bull GRC team owner Michael Andretti won that event in 1996 as a driver and 2007 as a team owner, while numerous other current or former Red Bull GRC drivers and team owners have competed in some form on Belle Isle in the past. Detroit is also home to multiple American automotive manufacturers, including Ford, the four-time Red Bull GRC Manufacturer's Champion.

Red Bull Global Rallycross Detroit will serve as the second of four doubleheaders on the series' 12-race 2015 schedule, following a doubleheader at Daytona Int'l Speedway on June 19-21. The other doubleheader events will take place in Los Angeles on Sept. 11-13 and in Barbados on Oct. 2-4.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/global-rallycross-heading-to-belle-isle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil ASCS Fall Brawl Could Pay $20,000​*
I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb. has confirmed the nightly purse and bonus for sweeping the 2015 edition of the Fall Brawl with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real.

Slated for Sept. 18=19, each night of competition will feature a $5,000=to=win, $40= to=start A-Feature with a $20,000 check awaiting any driver who can sweep both nights of action.

ASCS draw and passing point format will be utilized both nights with one change from 2014. The top-four from Friday night will not lock into Saturday's championship event as both nights offer teams an identical payout. This fall in compliance with ASCS rules and regulations, and will be a full points paying event for teams chasing the National Tour Points Fund.

Jason Johnson grabbed the first Fall Brawl victory in 2012, a win worth $2,500. Pouring a barrel of Menthol on the event the following year, the first bonus was offered with Nebraska's Jack Dover putting the weekend's $20,000 check in his pocket.

Taking the event up a notch with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour joining the Midwest Region in 2014, the bonus of $50,000 was one no one thought would be claimed, but Wayne Johnson dropped jaws with a stirring performance that notched the Oklahoma driver over $60,000; marking Wayne's biggest payday of his career.

To date, the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series has seen 10 events at the I-80 Speedway since 1996.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/lucas-oil-ascs-fall-brawl-could-pay-20000/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ohio Sprint Speedweek Gains Backing​*
Cometic Gasket, Inc. will be the presenting sponsor of the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek All Star Circuit of Champions event.

The nine-day, nine-event schedule begins on Friday, June 19 at Attica Raceway Park and culminates at Fremont Speedway on Saturday, June 27. Teams will travel nearly 1,000 miles over the course of the "week" and compete for nearly $250,000 in prize money.

Further, Cometic Gasket will pay a $25,000 bonus to any driver that can win at least five of the nine Ohio Sprint Speedweek events, and will distribute $3,000 to the overall top-10 in points following the conclusion of Speedweek.

"We are extremely excited to support the All Star Circuit of Champions and Ohio Sprint Speedweek", said Bob Gorman, Founder and CEO, Cometic Gasket, Inc. "We are huge supporters of 410 winged sprint car racing in the state of Ohio and look forward to building stronger and lasting relationships with all the All Star teams and drivers over the coming years. Although my CFO may disagree, I really hope we can pay the $25,000 bonus at the end of Speedweek."

Following the opening event at Attica, the All Stars will head to Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, and continue to Waynesfield Raceway Park on Sunday, June 21.

The schedule continues on Monday night at Wayne County Speedway in Orrville before heading to Sharon Speedway in Hartford. The All Stars make the 250-mile trek south to Atomic Speedway in Waverly on Wednesday night and head back north for a $5,000-to-win show at Fremont Speedwayon Thursday night.

Friday night is slotted for the University of Northwestern Ohio-owned Limaland Motorsports Park andSaturday night will see the teams return to Fremont Speedway for Speedweek's ending $10,000-to-win show.

"This is one of the oldest traditions in sprint car racing and we are proud to be associated with it," said Tony Stewart, owner of the All Star Circuit of Champions series. "I've got to thank Cometic Gasket for partnering with us. We've had a great relationship with Bob (Gorman) for a long time with our Tony Stewart Racing teams and look forward to helping Cometic grow their business objectives through the All Star Series."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/ohio-sprint-speedweek-gains-backing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Scores Kokomo Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6910&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

It had been nearly nine months since Joey Saldana last stood in Victory Lane with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, so it made it all that much sweeter that he was finally able to park his car in victory lane in front of friends and family at Kokomo Speedway on Wednesday night.

"I've got a great supporting cast with me. My family&#8230; my wife Shannon and boys Reece and Ragan were here to see it," said Saldana, a Brownsburg, Indiana-native. "My dad was here. My dad doesn't see many races and he came tonight as did just a lot of people that normally don't get to watch me race. They read about it in the paper but they really don't get to see what I do, so it's pretty neat to see everybody come out and support me. And then to do what we did tonight was an awesome accomplishment."

Saldana's win with his No. 71M Motter Equipment team did not come easily.

He started the night on the pole but lost the lead to Shane Stewart before they completed a lap. Stewart hit lapped traffic on lap four and as he made his way through Saldana closed the gap. They battled for several laps with Stewart holding off Saldana. Two restarts midway through the feature, first for a red flag and then a quick yellow, gave Saldana the opportunity he needed.

He battled forward each time, taking over the lead from Stewart. As Saldana hit lapped traffic on lap 22 a new threat emerged behind him - last year's Kokomo winner and reigning series champion, Donny Schatz. Schatz, who started fourth, had battled past Stewart by lap 23 to take over the second spot. He then set his sights on Saldana.

Two laps later, Schatz was battling for the position as he and Saldana worked their way through traffic. With Saldana banging the boards at the top, Schatz looked low. Each time, lap after lap, Saldana held Schatz off. As the two drivers worked to complete lap 32, Schatz again looked low on Saldana going into turns one and two. This time, Schatz closed the deal.

He led laps 32 and 33. Then, third running Shane Stewart cut a tire down which brought out the caution. Saldana had another chance.

"You just have to try to carry your speed there," Schatz said of the restart. "I tried to go to the bottom to carry as much speed as I could. But getting into one, I must have been sleeping on the start or something because Joey got me going there early and just beat us to the other corner. I did the best I could to try to get past him and I just couldn't do it."

As the final laps counted down, Schatz looked for an opportunity. Off the final turn on the final lap, Schatz got a run with his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car but Saldana pinched him off and took home the win by less than a car length.

"Donny Schatz is the guy to beat every single night no matter where he starts," Saldana said. "All I had was the restart. I had to do what I had to do to win the race and luckily I did. He obviously had a really good car because he was right there with me coming to the checkered."

The win was Saldana's second at Kokomo and 92nd career Outlaws win. He is sixth on the all-time wins list. Saldana was also the 13th different driver of the season to stand in victory lane.

Farther back, the battle for third throughout the A main featured some of motorsports' most promising young talent - among the familiar names, Kyle Larson, Rico Abreu and Christopher Bell. Larson, part owner of Larson Marks Racing, filled out a dual role Wednesday night, as he took over driving duties in Keith Kunz's No. 67K car with Bell as his teammate.

Through the early going, Abreu battled briefly up to third, fighting Brad Sweet along the way. As he did that, the two Kunz cars, Larson and Bell, moved forward from sixth and eighth place starting positions. Through the first third of the race, the bunched up field included four cars tight on Schatz's bumper.

Then Sweet, running fourth, crashed, bringing out a red flag on lap 16.

"Before Sweet wrecked we were all about to go at it there for the lead - there was about eight of us," Larson said.

On the restart, Larson got around his Kunz teammate Bell and worked to run down Schatz and then the car he owns driven by Stewart. With seven laps to go Larson had to watch as Stewart cut down a tire in front of him.

Through the final laps he held off Bell and Kerry Madsen to score a third place finish in his first Outlaws start of the season.

"I always have a blast when I run a winged sprint car - especially here at Kokomo," Larson said. "This is one of my favorite tracks. Glad I got to come run&#8230; It was a fun race. I didn't do a very good job on the restarts taking off and allowed those guys to get out in front of me."

He thanked his NASCAR team owner Chip Ganassi and sponsor for giving him permission to run at the track Wednesday night, and Keith Kunz, who has one Outlaws win as an owner this season with Bell, for giving him equipment to compete in. He said he hopes to run a sprint car again soon.

As an owner, Larson had mixed feelings about the night.

"It stunk for Shane that he got that flat there at the end - it hurt him a lot in points, I'm sure," Larson said. "But that team will fight hard and hopefully Schatz will have a couple of hiccups throughout the season."

Schatz extended his championship points lead to 139 over second place Stewart following Kokomo. James McFadden took home his second KSE Racing Hard Charger Award in a row, advancing 12 positions to finish in 11th.

I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Nebraska next welcomes the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series on Friday, June 5 for the NAPA Auto Parts Outlaw Showdown. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/i-80-speedway.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...s/2015/06/Joey-Saldana-Scores-Kokomo-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist & Davenport Rule Eldora​*
Scott Bloomquist and Jonathan Davenport rolled to impressive preliminary feature victories on the opening night of Eldora Speedway's Dirt Late Model Dream XXI presented by Ferris Commercial Mowers, splitting Thursday night's two 25-lap DIRTcar-sanctioned races at the historic half-mile oval.

The $2,500-to-win triumphs put Bloomquist and Davenport in prime position for Saturday's $100,000-to-win Dirt Late Model Dream finale. Saturday's heat races for the crown jewel event will be set based on drivers' performances on Thursday and in a second night of preliminary action on Friday.

Picking up where he left off at September's World 100, Bloomquist dominated the majority of Thursday's first 25-lapper. His only serious challenge came midway through the race when third-starting Jeep Van Wormer of Pinconning, Mich., used the track's high groove to pull into contention as the leaders entered lapped traffic.

But Bloomquist's self-designed Sweet-Bloomquist Race Car proved too powerful for Van Wormer, easily pulling away through the second half of the race. He built more than a straightaway advantage in claiming the caution-free race.

"We always love coming to this race track," said Bloomquist, the Hall-of-Fame racer who leads all drivers with six Dream victories to go along with his four World 100 wins. "The car just really works good on the bottom. I really think it works good everywhere. We're really looking forward to Saturday."

Van Wormer settled for second, 5.570 seconds behind Bloomquist. Sixth-starting Josh Rice was third in a solid performance by the 16-year-old, second-generation racer. Jared Landers was fourth at the finish with Matt Westfall rounding out the top five.

Davenport, the current points leader on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, had to work a little harder for his victory in the second prelim feature.

He advanced from his fifth-starting spot to battle polesitter Dale McDowell.

McDowell, last year's Dirt Late Model Dream winner, led the race's first 10 laps, but he couldn't hold off Davenport's Longhorn Chassis.

Davenport held McDowell at bay as the leaders raced through traffic during the closing laps, building an advantage of 1.311 seconds at the finish of another caution-free race.

"It always feels good to be in victory lane, but especially here at Eldora," said Davenport. "I got to rolling that bottom and was decent there, but was just way too tight. I saw that outside line was good and realized that was the place to be."

McDowell settled for second while Dennis Erb Jr. advanced from eighth to finish third. Shane Clanton was fourth at the finish. The current World of Outlaws Late Model Series point leader roared from sixth to third on the race's opening lap and challenged McDowell early before fading late. He held off a late challenge from Jimmy Owens, who finished fifth.






*The finishes:*

*First feature:* Scott Bloomquist, Jeep VanWormer, Josh Rice, Jared Landers, Matt Westfall, Darrell Lanigan, Don O'Neal, Davey Johnson, Kent Robinson, Rusty Schlenk, Billy Moyer, Nick Latham, Frank Heckenast Jr., Chris Ferguson, Devin Gilpin, Jason Feger, Jimmy Mars, Duane Chamberlain, Wendell Wallace, Mason Zeigler, Brian Shirley, Jerry Bowersock, Tim McCreadie, Andrew Reaume.

*Second feature:* Jonathan Davenport, Dale McDowell, Dennis Erb Jr, Shane Clanton, Jimmy Owens, Brandon Sheppard, Bobby Pierce, John Blankenship, Jason Riggs, Steve Francis, Mike Marlar, Devin Moran, Billy Moyer Jr., Randy Weaver, James Rice, Scott James, Shannon Babb, Matt Miller, Chris Simpson, Tim Simpson, Tim Manville, Tyler Erb, Chase Junghans, Casey Noonan, Chad Simpson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/bloomquist-davenport-rule-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thorson Takes Illinois Speedweek Opener​*
Tanner Thorson claimed his third career POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory and his first of the 2015 season during opening night of Illinois Speedweek presented by Toyota at Quincy Raceways on Thursday.

Nathan Benson earned his first POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series victory of 2015 and the 11th of his career.

Tyler Thomas started on the pole in the Bryan Thomas-owned Esslinger-powered No. 91T Spike Chassis, sharing the front row with Alex Bright in the 5ive-6ix, Inc., Great Clips-sponsored Esslinger-powered Triple-X Chassis.

When the green flag waved Bright would lurch in to the early lead with Thomas in tow. On the following lap, Andy Malpocker would end up flipping entering turn three after contact with another car and collect Andrew Felker. Malpocker would be alright, but damage to his machine would force him to retire for the remainder of the event.

With one lap in the books, Bright would lead the field to green followed closely by Tyler Thomas in second and Seth Motsinger in third. On lap four, the caution flag would fly as Motsinger's BOSS Chassis entry caught a rut in turn three and spun. Bright would lead the field back to green flag racing as Thomas would attempt to mount his charge while Darren Hagen rode in third.

As Bright raced at a harrowing pace towards lap traffic, Christopher Bell had moved up enough positions from 13th to find himself knocking on the door of the top five directly behind Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports teammate Thorson.

Bright's pace would be slowed on lap 13 as Ryan Robinson slid off the banking of the track to the outside of turns three and four, bringing out the third caution. As the green flew for the restart, Thomas would throw as slide job for the lead entering turn one and come out ahead down the back stretch. As the field dove back into turn one, Brad Mosen would loop it.

This time with Thomas leading the field back to green, Thomas would peel away from Bright as Christopher Bell worked his way into the top three and eventually into second. Looking as though he might be able to threaten Thomas' lead, in a twist of events, Bell found himself sliding off the banking of turns three and four bringing out the fifth caution of the event. Bell would find himself on the business end of the wrecker and not rejoin the field.

With 25 laps down, Thomas would inherit the lead due to Bell's misfortune, but Thomas would hold the position for less than a lap as Tanner Thorson would charge to the lead in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports Toyota-powered Bullet.

On lap 28, Bryan Clauson would take over the second position, but the two laps left would not be enough time for him to mount a charge for the lead. Taking the final podium position was Tyler Thomas and coming in fourth was Spencer Bayston. Rounding out the top five was Hayden Williams.

"It's pretty awesome," said Thorson. "Keith gave me an awesome car all night. I can't thank the whole crew enough. The track promoter definitely put a bad-to-the-bone race track underneath us and it really showed with great racing all throughout the race. I hope we can take some of this momentum into tomorrow night."

"I don't mind finishing second; obviously it's not what we came here to do," said Clauson. "But, I'm fairly happy with it there; we weren't that good at all. To be that bad and run second is just a testament to how good this team is. I know Rusty and the boys will go to work on it for tomorrow night."

"We had a really good car tonight," said Thomas. "Under that last yellow the drag links came loose on me and I feel that cost us the win. We just got to keep everything tight for the feature and we'll get a win soon."

Driving the Nathan Benson Motorsports, FTZ-powered Pace Chassis, defending POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series Champion (2013,2014) Nathan Benson obliterated the field, starting on the pole and leading all 20 laps to claim his first feature win of 2015.

"It's been stressful around my house because we've had so many rainouts," said Benson. "We just wanted to get back out and get redemption. We've had some part failures with [FTZ] and we stuck with them and they stuck with us. We definitely have as much or more horsepower than anyone else out here, I guarantee you that. If we can get them to last all season, it's going to be tough for everybody else."

*The finish:*
Tanner Thorson, Bryan Clauson, Tyler Thomas, Spencer Bayston, Hayden Williams, Andrew Felker, Darren Hagen, Kyle Schuett, Dereck King, Seth Motsinger, Brock Maskovich, Ryan Robinson, Brett Thomas, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Alex Bright, Christopher Bell, Colten Cottle, Austin Brown, Brad Mosen, Jake Neuman, Jason McDougal, Andy Malpocker, Ryan Criswell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/thorson-takes-illinois-speedweek-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Robert Ballou (12) won Thursday's USAC sprint car feature at New Egypt (N.J.) Speedway. (Dave Dalesandro photo)​*
*Ballou Storms Through New Egypt​*
Robert Ballou continued his sensational season on Thursday night as he tracked down leader Jon Stanbrough just inside 10 laps to go to win the New Egypt Speedway "Eastern Storm" feature.

The Rocklin, Calif., driver made it five wins on the season as he added to his point lead.

Tracy Hines got the jump on the initial start, but a spin in turn four before the lap could be completed brought about a complete restart. On that attempt, a chain-reaction stack up in turn two collected seven cars, forcing a red flag and a very active work area before the race could be restarted.

When the race resumed, it went from green to checker, as this time Jon Stanbrough took the lead and tried to lock down his first USAC win of the season. Hines stayed with him, and Ballou moved to fifth early in the race.

Hines closed on Stanbrough through the mid-section of the race and tried to work a high line to take the lead. He lost ground to Stanbrough, though, and Ballou was on the move past both Dave Darland and Kevin Thomas, Jr. to take third.

Ballou tracked down Hines just past halfway and took the second spot, then reeled in Stanbrough quickly as they approached lapped traffic. It only took one bobble from Stanbrough for Ballou to pounce, winning by 1.556 seconds in the Tom Buch - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott to record his 14th career victory.

"This place has never been my specialty, by any means. It is just odd - it's kind of in -between in size and the tri-oval shape is really tricky," Ballou said.

"I spent some time helping Aaron Farney after the heat, and my crew chief Derrick Bye made the decisions for the feature and did some different things to try to be better. As guys started slipping and sliding, our car just seemed to stay the same. I could catch guys pretty easy, but it was tough to pass them at times. Traffic kinda helped me, I think, and I went to the bottom once and he slipped up at the same time. I don't really know what we've stumbled on, but we're gonna ride this wave for as long as we can."

Stanbrough held on for his best finish of the season in the second spot aboard the MP Environmental Services - AED Motorsports Products No. 81 Spike/J&D.

"Obviously, I'd rather win, especially after leading all those laps, but we keep working on this car and sneaking up on it," Stanbrough said. "We're getting better and can hopefully get some wins soon. The race track got a little slick towards the end, and we were a little too free at that point. I like running different places and out on the road like this, and we've taken to this place, for sure."

Hines, fast-qualifier Dave Darland and Kevin Thomas Jr. rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-storms-through-new-egypt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Shocks Teams With Robby Gordon​*
King Shocks has formed an engineering and manufacturing partnership with former NASCAR and IndyCar star Robby Gordon.

Having already chosen King Shocks for his Stadium Super Truck platform and Dakar Rally vehicle "The Gordini," Gordon will now implement his remaining off-road race efforts with King Shocks.

Gordon and King Shocks have been working closely for the past few months to develop shocks specifically for the No. 77 Speed Energy/Toyo Tires Trophy Truck, which makes its debut on King Shocks Thursday during qualifying for the 2015 SCORE International Baja 500.

"Robby Gordon is the highest profile driver in American off-road and has represented our sport on a global scale, as both a driver and engineer. He has continuously pushed the limits of off-road technology throughout his career. He is a perfect addition to the King family and we are excited to see where the new partnership takes King Shocks," states King Shock Founder and President, Brett King.

Gordon will continue to contribute his knowledge and expertise to further progress King Shock technology, which will include a new line of Robby Gordon Speed Series King Shocks.

"We have been running King shocks on all the Stadium Super Trucks and on our Dakar (Gordini) with tremendous success and reliability and this was the next logical step for our team. King Shocks makes a superior product and we are ready to show everyone what we can do having their engineering and manufacturing partnership in hand," said Robby Gordon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/king-shocks-teams-with-robby-gordon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Christopher Bell (71) battles Tyler Thomas Friday night at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway. (Mark Funderburk photo)​*
*Bell Rings From 21st At Jacksonville​*
Christopher Bell took his third POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory of the season and his 18th career on the second night of Illinois SPEED Week presented by Toyota at Jacksonville Speedway.

Bryan Urish earned his first career POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series victory.

Tyler Thomas and Tanner Thorson shared the front row while Bell started 21st. Thomas took control early as Bell blasted his way through the field on the quarter-mile dirt track.

Bryan Clauson took the point from Thomas on lap 17 with Bell up to third, but on lap 19, Clauson hit the wall and flattened the right-rear tire on his machine bringing the yellow flag.

Thomas led on the restart, but Bell powered Keith Kunz's No. 71 into the lead on lap 20. Despite several more yellow flags, Bell led to the checkered flag.

"I just can't say enough about Keith Kunz," said Bell. "Come out here and I struggled all night, spun out in my heat race and almost missed the race there in the B main. Coming out here, I was just hoping for a top 10. To win was unbelievable. I love coming here."

"This is just a testament to how hard Tim and Tyler worked on these cars to make sure they're running at their peak," said second-place finisher Payton Pierce, with a career best finish. "We caught a few breaks there to get up that far. But we'll take it. I saw Bryan [Clauson] go out with a cut tire, I saw Spencer [Bayston] go out with a cut tire, and I was hoping that wouldn't happen to us, and luckily it didn't. I just thank the Lord we're up here."

Kyle Schuett, Austin Brown and Darren Hagen rounded out the top five.
Urish took the 20-lap POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro feature after starting outside the front row to Shelby Bosie.

Utilizing lap traffic to his advantage, Urish was able to hold off Joe B. Miller as laps wound down. A late race caution allowed Urish and Miller a clear track to battle, but Urish proved to be too strong as he earned his first career POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series victory.

Second went to Joe B. Miller, while Steven Shebester took third. Fourth went to Chris Cochran and Nathan Benson rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Christopher Bell, Payton Pierce, Kyle Schuett, Austin Brown, Darren Hagen, Spencer Bayston, Ryan Bernal, Tyler Nelson, Nick Knepper, Bryan Clauson, Colten Cottle, Jacob Patton, Jake Neuman, Dereck King, Seth Motsinger, Tyler Thomas, Tanner Thorson, Brad Mosen, Rico Abreu, Justin Peck, Andy Malpocker, Hayden Williams, Andrew Felker

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/bell-rings-from-21st-at-jacksonville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eventual winner Rico Abreu (24) battles Christopher Bell in Friday's MOWA sprint car race at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway. (Mark Funderburk photo)​*
*Abreu Tops Bell In MOWA Sprint Cars​*
Rico Abreu became the fifth different winner of the season in MOWA Neal Tire Sprint Car Series competition Friday night at Jacksonville Speedway.

Abreu drove his No. 24 to victory ahead of Christopher Bell, who won the POWRi Midget Series feature that shared the card at the quarter-mile oval.

Jim Moughan, Joey Moughan and Steve Kinser rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Rico Abreu, Christopher Bell, Jim Moughan, Joey Moughan, Steve Kinser, Jimmy Hurley, Bryan Clauson, Cory Bruns, Paul Nienhiser, Bret Tripplett, A.J. Bruns, Russ Hall, Jerrod Hull, Joe B. Miller, Chris Urish, Patrick Budde, Jeremy Standridge, Korey Weyant, Trey Datweiler, Steven Russell, Logan Faucon, Jake Blackhurst.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/abreu-tops-bell-in-mowa-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Win No. 90 for Lasoski​*
*Race Results*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6911&StatType=Race+Results

It was nearly two and a half years in the making, but Danny Lasoski finally scored his 90th career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory after he won Friday night at the NAPA Auto Parts Outlaw Showdown at I-80 Speedway.

The win did not come easy, as Lasoski, who last won an Outlaws event in February 2013, waged a fierce battle with Donny Schatz in the feature's closing laps.

"It's really special," said Lasoski, the 2001 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion. "Especially here at I-80 Speedway. A lot of hometown fans here."

In a scene reminiscent of the Outlaws event at Kokomo last Wednesday night, Schatz made it very difficult for the eventual winner. From a 13th place starting position, the reigning series champion, charged late, landing in fifth by lap 20 and then advancing four positions over the next five laps.

As the feature halted on lap 26 for an open red, Schatz sat in second behind Lasoski's No. 2 GoMuddy.com car.

"We knew if he had passed as many cars as he did, he had to be pretty good," Lasoski said of Schatz. "I was just going to try to stay in my line and do the best I could and here he came just like always."

When they returned to green, Lasoski pulled ahead. On the next lap, Schatz looked high off of turn four, but Lasoski blocked the line. The next time around, Schatz pulled the same move, but when Lasoski pulled high, Schatz crossed over on the bottom. With Lasoski on breathing down his neck of him, Schatz led laps 28 and 29. As the two drivers made the final circuit, Lasoski battled back around Schatz to take over the led. Off of turn four Schatz tried again to retake the position but wasn't able to make it work.

Lasoski took the checkered flag with .077 seconds between him and Schatz.

"Racing that 15, Donny Schatz is a class act," Lasoski said. That's the only guy in America you can run side-by-side with and you don't have to worry about him."

Schatz, who finished in second, took home the KSE Racing Hard Charger Award after advancing forward 11 positions.

"I did my best," Schatz said. "I respect my elders but I wish I'd have moved him out of the way a little bit. I really would have liked to have gotten a win tonight."

Schatz and his Bad Boy Buggies team overcame adversity early on in the night that led to a late qualifying run and penalty.

"That's what's expected of this Bad Boy Buggies team. They're no slouches - they're the best in the infield," Schatz said. "I get to drive the best racecar in the pit area. It's expected of us to win races and do good. No matter where we start, we've got to get results. Tonight was a good night. I didn't feel like we wanted to but we were able to make something out of it and had the opportunity to race for a win. That's all you can ask for."

Kerry Madsen led the race early on in the night and after Lasoski took over the lead, he battled Brian Brown to hold onto the spot as Jason Sides gained ground in third. As the feature wore on and Schatz made his charge, Sides slid back to fourth, trading the position with Shane Stewart through the final laps. On the final restart after the open red, Sides lined up behind Stewart. He quickly moved back into fourth and set his sights on Brown.

"(Brian Brown) I think he may have missed the bottom of three and four," Sides said. "He had been running kind of high and turning it down but I think he may have kind of hit some ruts and pushed up and we snuck underneath him."

It was the eighth top-five finish of the season for Sides and his No. 7 Wetherington Tractor Service/VRP Shocks team.

Schatz again expanded his lead in the championship standings to 145 over second place Shane Stewart.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kansas for the O'Reilly Auto Parts presents the Outlaws at Lakeside. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/lakeside-speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ki-Gets-90th-Career-World-of-Outlaws-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ownbey Is 10th Different NeSmith Winner​*
John Ownbey became the 10th different winner in 10 races for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Touring Division on Friday night in front of a standing-room-only crowd at Tri-County Race Track.

Ownbey led the last nine laps of the second annual Bill Hendren Memorial 40 to take the win in the Auto Depot Special.

"It's been 13 years since I've been to this track, but this is a new team, and everything just seemed to get better for us as night went on," Ownbey said.

"The car was pretty tight early in the race, but the longer we went, the race track came to us and we had what we needed at the end."

After taking the lead on lap 32 from polesitter Matt Henderson, Ownbey began to pull away and took the checkered flag with a 2.615 second margin of victory over Ryan King, who was the Cruise With The Champions Rookie of the Race and had his best finish of the season in the Brian King Roofing Stinger.

Defending Tri-County Race Track Late Model Champion Jason Deal finished third in front of an appreciative hometown crowd in the Deal Trucking Special.

Another local favorite Ricky Smith was fourth in the Dills Construction Special and Jimmy Elliott finished fifth.

*The finish:*
John Ownbey, Ryan King, Jason Deal, Ricky Smith, Jimmy Elliott, Ryan Crane, Cody Martin, Chase Edge, Ray Cook, Ronnie Johnson, Matt Henderson, Marcus Minga, William Overbey, Mario Gresham, Kenny Collins, Will Roland, Paydon Shook, Nick Lyons, Sylvan Schuette, Drew Deaver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/ownbey-is-10th-different-nesmith-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Keeps Rolling At Eldora​*
Jonathan Davenport further established himself as a heavy favorite and Dennis Erb Jr. emerged as another serious contender in the 21st annual Dirt Late Model Dream presented by Ferris Mowers with preliminary feature victories Friday night at Eldora Speedway.

Davenport and Erb both scored impressive 25-lap triumphs at the historic half-mile oval, earning $5,000 apiece in the DIRTcar-sanctioned races. Friday's results will be combined with finishes from Thursday's first night of preliminary racing to determine drivers' starting spots in heat races for Saturday's $100,000-to-win Dirt Late Model Dream main event.

Davenport was nearly unstoppable in racing to his second prelim victory of the weekend. The current Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series points leader used a turn-two slide job to overtake Steve Casebolt on lap eight and quickly pulled away from the field.

Davenport's only major obstacle came on lap 12 when he got into the back of a slower car while trying to avoid a tangle between Jared Landers and Wendell Wallace.

The contact left Davenport's machine with slight front-end damage, but it didn't slow his pace. He cruised through the second half of the race, using the track's high line to build a lead of 2.620 seconds by the finish.

"This thing was just excellent. It's just such a pleasure to drive," Davenport, who scored his fifth straight victory, said of his K&L Rumley Longhorn Chassis. "I was kind of worried when we got in that little wreck. It bent my hood up and I couldn't turn quite as good getting into the corner. I had to back my corner entry up a little more, but it was still good."

Casebolt settled for second, holding off Jeep Van Wormer, who finished third. Jimmy Mars advanced from his 12th starting spot to finish fourth with Chad Simpson rounding out the top five.

The race was slowed by two cautions with the first coming for the lap-12 tangle between Landers and Wallace. The second yellow flag appeared when Scott Bloomquist, who was Thursday's other prelim race winner, slowed from the fifth position.

Erb was just as impressive as Davenport in Friday's second 25-lap feature, albeit using a different line around the racetrack. He rode the low side of the track from his fourth starting spot to overtake polesitter Tim McCreadie on lap 13. Erb never looked back from there, pulling to a lead of 4.656 seconds by the end of the caution-free race.

"The car's working pretty good," Erb said of the Black Diamond Chassis he debuted at Eldora this weekend. "I think we made the right choice tonight on tires. Hopefully we can keep working on it and be good tomorrow."

McCreadie, a former World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion, held off a late-race challenge from Jason Feger for the second spot with 10th-starting Don O'Neal just behind in fourth. Defending Dirt Late Model Dream winner Dale McDowell rallied from the 12th starting spot to finish fifth.

At the conclusion of Friday's racing, Davenport assisted in determining the invert number for Saturday's Dream heat races using Eldora's new Plinko board. Davenport dropped a chip on the number 3, setting up a three-car inversion for Saturday's six 15-lap heats.






*The finishes:*

*First feature:* Jonathan Davenport, Steve Casebolt, Jeep VanWormer, Jimmy Mars, Chad Simpson, Shane Clanton, Jimmy Owens, Shannon Babb, Darrell Lanigan, Brandon Sheppard, Randy Weaver, Billy Moyer Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Devin Moran, Davey Johnson, Morgan Bagley, Scott Bloomquist, Jake O'Neil, James Rice, Brandon Kinzer, Earl Pearson Jr., Jared Landers, Duane Chamberlain, Wendell Wallace.

*Second feature:* Dennis Erb Jr., Tim McCreadie, Jason Feger, Don O'Neal, Dale McDowell, Brian Shirley, Matt Miller, Frank Heckenast Jr., Matt Westfall, Brandon Overton, Kent Robinson, Steve Francis, Billy Moyer, Bobby Pierce, Mike Marlar, Josh Richards, Chris Ferguson, Tim Lance, Chris Simpson, Rusty Schlenk, Riley Hickman, John Blankenship, Eddie Carrier Jr., Nick Latham.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/davenport-keeps-rolling-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist's Loss Is Davenport's Gain​*
Scott Bloomquist took the checkered flag, but couldn't get past the post-race weight scale and was disqualified during Saturday night's Dirt Late Model Dream XXI presented by Ferris Commercial Mowers.

Jonathan Davenport, who led from lap 61 until a lap 91 restart, took the victory after Bloomquist took his car to the scale and it was 25 pounds light. Thus he was disqualified and posted 28th.

Bloomquist went to the scale and the green light did not appear. He backed up and tried one more time, but officials found his car to be under the 2,300 pound minimum post-race weight requirement.

Davenport won the A-Features on Friday and Saturday night, so he brought out the broom as he swept the weekend and collected $100,000 as the victor.

"I thought we had second-place to Scott (Bloomquist)," Davenport said. "And then he gets over there and he's light. This is definitely not the way I want to win my first crown jewel. I wanted to actually beat that guy. He's so hard to beat. He's so good around here. He's good everywhere."

A winning car has never been light before in the previous 20 Dreams. In the 2005 World 100, Shannon Babb won the race, but was light at the scales and Dale McDowell was scored as the winner.

Bloomquist did not comment after the race.

"All those heartaches we've had, all the bad luck, all the little bitty stuff that has happened here or at other places, all went out the window," Davenport said. "It's a breath of fresh air."

Dennis Erb Jr. was third, while 2014 Dream winner McDowell was fourth. Shane Clanton was fifth.

Don O'Neal started on the pole and led the first lap before being passed by Jared Landers. Landers led laps two and three before Clanton got by him. Clanton led until lap 61 before Davenport tracked him down.

It appeared the race would go green all the way, but on lap 89, there was debris in turns two and four. Davenport was leading with Bloomquist behind him and on the restart Davenport pulled away.

But a caution on lap 91 involving Matt Westfall and Gregg Satterlee setup another double-file restart, and Bloomquist bested Davenport in turn one, sliding in front of him to take away his preferred high line as they rocketed off turn two.

Davenport gave it one more shot as the leaders took the white flag, but the lapped car of Jimmy Owens got in his way as he attempted to pass Bloomquist and he looked like he was going to be second.

"The second yellow I thought 'Oh no, not again," Davenport said. "I survived one, but Scott is so good on those restarts especially in the slick. And I tried to do the same thing and I spun the tires at the flagstand. I could hear him and I'm like 'Oh no, here we go.' I probably should have gone down a lane and tried to block him a bit, but I tried to roll the top and I thought if he slid me, I could get him back under him. I got a little aero loose when he went by and he got away from me a bit.

"I got back to him at the white flag, there was Jimmy. I thought 'Man, I just lost my chance.' Jimmy was out there and he went to the outside and I tried to fit between them, but that didn't work and I thought it was over."

It was not over as while Bloomquist took the checkered flag, he was light on the scales and Davenport won the $100,000.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Earl Pearson Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Dale McDowell, Shane Clanton, Josh Rice, Jared Landers, Don O'Neal, Jimmy Owens, Chad Simpson, Darrell Lanigan, John Blankenship, Randy Weaver, Shannon Babb, Brandon Sheppard, Gregg Satterlee, Kent Robinson, Matt Westfall, Brandon Overton, Garrett Alberson, Chris Ferguson, Tim McCreadie, Steve Casebolt, Mike Marlar, Scott James, Jimmy Mars, Devin Moran, Scott Bloomquist

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/bloomquists-loss-is-davenports-gain/


----------



## Ckg2011

*'The Jersey Jet' Handles Lebanon Valley​*
Brett Hearn lived up to his "Jersey Jet" nickname Saturday night, flying through the DIRTcar Modified field from 13th to claim the third-annual J.C. Flach Memorial at Lebanon Valley Speedway.

Hearn's win put him three-for-three on the weekend, having swept the Twin-25's program Friday at the nearby Albany-Saratoga Speedway, with this one coming much easier.

Polesitter Chad Jeseo led early on as Kolby Schroeder and Mike King dueled behind him. But by the time the first yellow flew on lap six, Hearn was already eighth and advanced another spot on the restart. By halfway he was second and when he shot by Jeseo a lap later, he immediately ran out to a full-straight lead on the big half-mile while the others battled for second.

Losing the lead was Jeseo's undoing, as Kolby Schroeder soon led a parade by the struggling rookie. At the checkers, Hearn and Schroeder were trailed by Wayne Jelley, Kyle Sheldon, Kyle Hoffman, Keith Flach, Kenny Tremont Jr, Brian Berger, Eddie Marshall and last weeks' winner, Andy Bachetti.

Jay Corbin clawed his way through the Pro-Stock field to best Nick Hilt Jr and Frank Twing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/the-jersey-jet-handles-lebanon-valley/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ownbey Does The NeSmith Weekend Double​*
John Ownbey doubled down on the weekend and won the fourth annual J.T.

Kerr Memorial 40 for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series on Saturday night at 411 Motor Speedway.

It was the second win for Ownbey in as many nights, as the also won the night before in Brasstown, N.C.

Ownbey said over the weekend, that he wasn't sure if he was going to like running with NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series, as he was used to running higher horsepower super late models. Two wins and $6,000 in prize money over two nights will change one's outlook on life.

"When I first got in this race car, I wanted more horsepower, but the more I drove it, the more I liked it," Ownbey said. "This is a very competitive series and it's tough to win one of these races because everyone has the same engine under the hood. It's all about handling and set up. My crew gave me a great race car this weekend, and it practically drove itself. We all had a lot of fun this weekend, and we'll be back this year to run some more NeSmith races."

Ownbey is also getting to know NeSmith Late Model driver Matt Henderson very well. The two drivers battled for the lead on Friday night in the $2,000-to-win 2nd Annual Bill Hendren Memorial 40 at Tri-County Race Track in Brasstown, N.C., before Ownbey took the lead with an inside move with nine laps to go and went on for the $2,000 win.

It was more of the same in front of a packed house on Saturday night at 411 Motor Speedway, but this time, Ownbey wasted no time getting to the front. Ownbey came off the bottom of turn two on lap 11 to drive underneath Henderson to take to lead. Ownbey then checked out on the field to take over a five second margin of victory to the checkered flag and collect the $4,000 top prize.

Before this weekend, Ownbey had competed in seven NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series races over three seasons. He drove in four races during the 2007 season, two races in 2008, and one race in 2009.

Ownbey's best finish before this weekend was a second in the 2007 Icebowl at the Talladega (Ala.) Short Track. Ownbey's last NeSmith Late Model appearance before this weekend was on Jan. 4, 2009 at the Talladega Short Track Icebowl where he failed to qualify for the main event.

Henderson settled for second Saturday night, followed by Anthony White, Todd Morrow and Justin Summers.

*The finish:*
John Ownbey, Matt Henderson, Anthony White, Todd Morrow, Justin Summers, Ronnie Johnson, Mario Gresham, Ryan King, Josh Henry, Ryan Crane, Chase Edge, Nick Lyons, Marcus Minga, Gary Crittenden, Will Roland, Jimmy Elliott, Forrest Trent, Cory Hedgecock, Michael Richardson, Rusty Ballenger, Josh Fields, Cody Martin, Eric Register, Eric Centers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/ownbey-does-the-nesmith-weekend-double/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harris Claims Summit Modified Opener​*
Josh Harris kicked off this year's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals with a victory on Saturday night at Tri-State Speedway.

Harris, of Utica, Ky., earned $1,500 after holding off Stephen Schnapf's slide job in turn three midway through the feature, then powering to the checkered flag. Schnapf wound up second with Dave Beck, Tyler Nicely and Brandon McDowell rounding out the top five. Ken Schrader finished ninth.

There were 22 cars signed in, and the feature was slowed five times by cautions, all before the halfway point.

*The finish:*
Josh Harris, Stephen Schnapf, Dave Beck, Tyler Nicely, Brandon McDowell, Zach Fair, Dustin Beck, Shawn Cates, Ken Schrader, Jordan Bauer, Rick Pauley, Dave Baldwin, Mark Cole, Matt Lane, Matt Hines, Josh McPherson, Lance Foreman, Mark Lamont, Stan Beadles, Willie Madison, John Clippinger, Earl Plessinger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/harris-claims-summit-modified-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wilson Prevails At Pittsburgh​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7129&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Greg Wilson won his first UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions race of the season on Saturday night at Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway.

Wilson took the checkered flag ahead of series points leader Dale Blaney. It was Wilson's 23rd career All Star win and sixth consecutive top 10 of the season.

Cole Duncan, Jack Sodeman Jr. and Tim Shaffer, who was the fastest qualifier, rounded out the top five.

Unofficially, Blaney holds a 45-point lead in the standings over Cody Darrah, who finished seventh, as the series returns to action on Sunday night at Bedford Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...on-Wins-at-Pittsburghs-PA-Motor-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Best At Bedford​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7130&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Greg Hodnett captured his 21st career UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions win on Sunday night at Bedford Speedway.

It marked his third win of the season and second in a points paying race. Hodnett has made five starts with the series in 2015.

Check back for a report.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...les/2015/05/Greg-Hodnett-Wins-at-Bedford.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Bests 42-Car Knoxville Field​*
Danny Lasoski led every lap to claim his 103rd career 410 feature victory at Knoxville Raceway on Slideways Karting Center Night Saturday at the half-mile dirt track.

He pocketed $3,000 for his win aboard the Big Game Motorsports No. 2 machine after outrunning a 42-car field that was bolstered by a significant number of World of Outlaws teams that made the tow to Knoxville after their event at Lakeside Speedway was rained out.

Lasoski, who was the fast qualifier, darted out from the pole, followed by David Gravel and Brooke Tatnell. By lap three, Ian Madsen had grabbed third in what would become musical chairs involving spots two through seven for the entire race.

By lap four, Terry McCarl had moved from row five to the sixth spot. Ian Madsen reeled in the second place car of Gravel and the two exchanged slide jobs for two laps before Madsen prevailed for the spot on lap 11. By then, McCarl had shot under Shane Stewart for fourth.

Kerry Madsen was soon in the mix as well, passing Gravel for third.

Unbelievable racing ensued, as both Madsen's, Gravel, McCarl, Stewart and Brian Brown sliced and diced their way through traffic and each other. On lap 18, McCarl shot by both Gravel and Ian Madsen into third. He momentarily got by Kerry Madsen for second, but settled for third at the stripe.
Gravel was fourth ahead of Ian Madsen.

In the 360 class, Billy Alley passed Justin Henderson with two laps to go, to claim his 12th career victory in that class. McKenna Haase, who made history earlier this season as the first female sprint car feature winner at Knoxville, repeated that feat in the 305 class.

*The finish:*
Danny Lasoski, Kerry Madsen, Terry McCarl, David Gravel, Ian Madsen, Paul McMahan, Brian Brown, Jason Sides, Davey Heskin, Kraig Kinser, Brooke Tatnell, Dusty Zomer, Justin Henderson, Austin McCarl, Bronson Maeschen, Lynton Jeffrey, Josh Schneiderman, Bryan Clauson, Dustin Selvage, Dakota Hendrickson, Tasker Phillips, Don Droud Jr., Shane Stewart, Matt Moro.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/lasoski-bests-42-car-knoxville-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Short Keeps Rolling At Tri-State​*
Brady Short continued his recent hot streak, winning Saturday night's Hoosier Midwest Sprint Car Series feature at Tri-State Speedway.

Short outran Carson Short for the victory on the quarter-mile dirt track with Donny Brackett, Brian Karraker and Brandon Mattox completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Brady Short, Carson Short, Donny Brackett, Brian Karraker, Brandon Mattox, Mitch Wissmiller, Chris Malone, James Lyerla, Jordan Kinser, Aric Gentry, J.T. Stapp, Brandon Morin, Chad Davenport, Lynn Ambrose, Steve Thomas, James Shelton, Jeff Bland Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/short-keeps-rolling-at-tri-state/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Horstman Strikes Again In SOD Sprints​*
Jared Horstman claimed his second 360 sprint car victory in as many nights Saturday at Montpelier Motor Speedway.

Horstman topped the Engine Pro Sprints on Dirt event one night after winning the NRA Sprint Invaders race at Ohio's Limaland motorsports Park.

Horstman started on the front row and led all 25 laps, beating Dustin Daggett to the checkered flag.

Max Stambaugh, Hud Horton and Randy Hannagan rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jared Horstman, Dustin Daggett, Max Stambaugh, Hud Horton, Randy Hannagan, Devon Dobie, Shawn Dancer, Dustin Stroup, Kyle Sauder, Tim Allison, Jess Stiger, Chase Ridenour, Gregg Dalman, Ron Blair, Brad Lamberson, Kyle Pitts, J.R. Stewart, Nick Roberts, Kevin Roberts, Lukas Smith, Zane Devault, Jared Lamberson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/horstman-strikes-again-in-sod-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Edwards Claims Kalamazoo Sprint​*
Kyle Edwards won Saturday night's 50-lap "Lucky 7 Night at the Zoo" USAC Auto Value Bumper-to-Bumper Sprint race at Kalamazoo Speedway.

Fast qualifier Aaron Pierce finished second ahead of Jason Blonde, Bobby Santos and Ryan Gillenwater.

Kevin Feeney led the first 14 laps and Edwards led the rest of the way.

The finish:
Kyle Edwards, Aaron Pierce, Jason Blonde, Bobby Santos, Ryan Gillenwater, Derek Snyder, Kevin Feeney, Cody Gallogly, John Turnbull, Mike Stutsman, Mike Astrauskas, Jason Cox, Jeff Bloom, Tom Geren, Matt Kinzinger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/edwards-claims-kalamazoo-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nichols Is The Man In Madera​*
Chad Nichols came from far back in the pack to grab the lead with two laps remaining from early leader Michael Snider and win the Bay Cities Racing ***'n Midget Series feature at Madera Speedway Saturday night.

Nichols stepped into his trusty No. 17 Finish Line Construction Beast/Esslinger after qualifying his new No. 1 pavement machine, but experiencing teething problems. This put Nichols and Jimmy Screeton to the rear of the starting field. Screeton had qualified the No. 17 car that helped his kin-folk win the 2015 BCRA championship. Screeton jumped into the Lauren Snider Beast Mopar that had been qualified by the senior Snider.

Michael Snider jumped into the lead from the pole at the drop of the green in his Beast/Mopar and immediately began opening space over second-running Mark Maliepaard's M/S Beast/Esslinger, Nick Chivello in the Hazelton Beast/Honda, Tanner Swanson in Bob Rosen's Mr. Espresso/Red Line Oil Beast/Fontana and Frank Guerrini III in the F&F Beast/Esslinger.

Snider continued to pull away, even though not apparent to his competition, the throttle return spring has failed after one lap and he was forced to withdraw from full-throttle by pulling up with his foot. That unfortunate malady didn't seem to slow the speeding youngster.

Meanwhile, from their rear-field start, Screeton and Nichols began a methodical push to the front, running sixth and seventh by the third circuit of the high-banked and paved quarter-mile oval. Three laps later Nichols bested Screeton for sixth and set his sights on Guerrini, who was beginning to have braking difficulties.

During this stage of the race Nichols looked to be complacent with his position. It was not until mid-race that he seemed to gain momentum to challenge for position, and on the 18th round he stormed by Swanson, then Guerrini one lap later to hold the fourth position behind Chivello. Nichols took over the third spot from Chivello and one lap later romped into the number-two spot over Mailepaard.

The only caution flag in the 30-lap feature came on the 26th lap when the brake-less Guerrini spun into the infield while exiting turn-four in a cloud of dust.

At the green Nichols began putting pressure on Snider, making good his efforts with an inside pass into turn-one at the beginning of the 29th circuit, continuing over the final two laps for the win. As the front-runners crossed the line, Snider's car slowed abruptly and third-running Swanson could not avoid a resounding rear-ender that caused considerable damage to the tail of Snider's machine. Maliepaard placed fourth over Chivello, fast qualifier Cody Gerhardt, Screeton, Guerrini, Floyd Alvis,Gary Conteno and J.R. Williams.
The heat races were won by Nichols and Swanson.

*The finish:*
Ken Nichols, Michael Snider, Tanner Swanson, Mark Maliepaard, Nick Chivello, Cody Gerhardt, Jimmy Screeton, Frankie Guerrini, Floyd Alvis, Gary Conterno, J.R. Williams, Alan Beck, Nick Foster.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/nichols-is-the-man-in-madera/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Sweeps Eastern Storm Tour​*
Robert Ballou completed a sweep of the Eastern Storm series for the AMSOIL USAC Sprint Car Series feature Saturday night at Susquehanna Speedway Park.

It was Ballou's seventh victory of the season.

Shane Cottle got the jump from the pole to take the lead over Justin Grant, but Grant was fast early and closed to Cottle's tailtank as they completed lap one. Grant tried a slide job into turn one, but he looped it in the middle of the corner, bringing out the first caution.

Three more cautions followed in the first five laps with nothing changing among the top-five runners. Cottle was strong on the high side as Kevin Thomas Jr. ran second, racing three-wide with Jon Stanbrough and Chase Stockon, who tried the bottom and middle. It didn't take long for Ballou to start moving, as he ducked low and moved all the way to Stockon and started chasing down Cottle.

He finally squirted underneath Cottle for the lead on lap 14, coming to the line just .038 seconds ahead. A lap later, the final caution of the event appeared, but Ballou was strong and the bottom and marched away from a top-five battle including Cottle, Stanbrough, Stockon and a charging Chad Boespflug.

Up front, it was all Ballou as he nailed down the bottom to take home his 16th career series victory in the Tom Buch - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott. Ballou also posted the night's ProSource Fast Time award.

"This is what we've been trying to build this team up to," Ballou said. "We wanted to contend for a championship this year, and we've gotten people to put the pieces in place, so if we just keep winning races, everything will work out. They love sprint car racing out here in Pennsylvania, so I love winning out here. Tom Buch makes this trip possible for us, and I'm happy to get some wins for him. We were pretty darn good on the bottom tonight, and I pushed too hard in the heat race and made a mistake, so I knew I couldn't screw it up."

Stanbrough was charging on the bottom, as well, in the latter stages and rolled to the second spot aboard the MP Environmental Services - AED Motorsports Products No. 81 Spike/J&D.

"Tonight, I made some mistakes and lost some spots, and then gained some back too," Stanbrough said. "I finally committed myself to the bottom just because I hadn't been going anywhere. I don't know if I had anything towards the end for Robert - I felt like I was gaining on him a little, but it would have taken a long, long race to ever catch him. I'm never happy with second, but I feel like we're making more and more gains. It's been a lot of work to get this team going and make our stuff better, so we'll try to make ourselves a little bit better and try to win some races back home."

Stockon finished third with Dave Darland racing from 10th to fourth, while Cottle rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-sweeps-eastern-storm-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas Claims Illinois Speedweek Finale​*
Tyler Thomas ended Keith Kunz Racing's three-race winning streak Sunday night, claiming the finale of Illinois Speedweek for the POWRi Midget Series at Belle-Clair Speedway.

Thomas held of Kunz driver Rico Abreu for the victory, while Andrew Felker, Andy Malpocker and Bryan Clauson completed the top five.

Christopher Bell, who won two of the four races, and Darren Hagen, who went winless shared the Illinois Speedweek title.

Joe B. Miller wrapped up the Speedweek championship in the POWRi Micro Sprint Series by winning Sunday night's series finale.

*The finish:*
Tyler Thomas, Rico Abreu, Andrew Felker, Andy Malpocker, Bryan Clauson, Alex Bright, Christopher Bell, Dereck King, Darren Hagen, Spencer Bayston, Jerry ***** Jr., Tucker Klaasmeyer, Austin Brown, Daniel Adler, Kyle Schuett, Tanner Thorson, Jason McDougal, Ryan Robinson, J.B. Gilbert, Brock Maskovich, Chett Gehrke, Tyler Robbins, Derrick Myers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/thomas-claims-illinois-speedweek-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Dirt Triple Crown Hits Pennsylvania​*
The Phoenixville Club celebrated 60 years of racing last weekend hosting round one of the USAC Honda "Dirt Triple Crown" Series. The car count was 320 for two full days of racing and 68 total races.

"We always love coming to Phoenixville," said Kyle McCain, Director. "USAC is proud of all the work that the club does to make their track ready for a National Show.

We appreciate the members who help out all over the facility and the hospitality is great. It's cool for our drivers to see a bunch of fans pack the stands. The facility is such a premier dirt track, is well maintained, has a great track prep crew and our participants love the food from the Snack Shack."

Phoenixville is known to be the oldest quarter-midget club of all time and boasts the largest membership. Although the track has had to relocate a few times, the dedicated people who have raced at Phoenixville have long passed on traditions that have continued to make the club thrive. So many Alumni were seen in the crowd this weekend;

Davey Falini, Lauren (Copeland) Falini, Jaime Kostic, Nicole Flood, Larry Mazzerle, Mike Kontra, Angle Delancey, Aaron Bollinger, Brittany Erlsten, Danny Wikes, Austin Bellmare, Kyle Walter, Blake Braclin and more.

There were 18 red rookies and four blue, a true testimony of how diligently the club members of Phoenixville are in building for the future.

Kenneth Beinhower of Dillsburg, Logan Falini of Spring City, and Stephen Yuhasz of Birdsboro all crossed the line first in Red Rookie. Amanda Angstadt took the checkered in the Blue Rookie division.

Tanner Vandoren of Walnutport, Pa. was the winner in Jr Honda, Ethan Bill of Vineland, N.J. won Sr Honda and Logan Snyder of Whitehall, Pa. was the victor in Hvy Honda. Honda Lt 160 was won by Flemington, N.J. driver Kevin Holt, while Levi Crowl of Clear Spring, Md. was the winner in Hvy 160. Gavin Miller of Orefiled, Pa., took top honors in Jr Animal, and Mike Thompson was declared the winner in Sr Animal.

A record number of Un-restricted Animal drivers (12) saw Anthony Chrobak of Effort, Pa. take the win. Lt World Formula was won by Johnathan Gallagher of Oxford, Pa. and Ray Kable of Sykesville, Md. was the winner in Hvy World Formula.

Opening Ceremonies were held on Saturday after heat races while the track crew did a bit of prep, providing a great racy surface that lasted till curfew.

All but one 2014 USAC National Dirt Champions were in attendance. They marched into the newly designed Victory Lane first, followed by all of the Phoenixville driver's and lastly all other participants.

There weren't many photographers who had a wide enough lens to capture the large group. Courtney Yost of USAC, presented the club with a beautiful commemorative plaque.

Gold, Silver and Bronze Awards were distributed to the top 3 in each class on Sunday, following Tech, as well as all Rookie Drivers received participation medallions. Phoenixville gave all the winners a commemorative 'original' box from Hershey.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-dirt-triple-crown-hits-pennsylvania/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hahn Is The Man In ASCS Sprint Cars​*
It was a very emotional night for Blake Hahn at the Salina Highbanks Speedway as the Sapulpa, Okla., native posted his first Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real victory.

The grandson of ASCS founder, Emmett Hahn, Blake is the first member of the Hahn family to win in ASCS National Tour competition. Hahn is the 127th different winner in national tour competition, doing so in his 54th feature start.
"I don't even know how to put this into words," said Hahn. "I've got my whole family out here so it's pretty awesome. This is basically one of our hometown track&#8230;.Man, that was fun."

Taking over the lead on lap 12, Hahn had to hold off Wayne Johnson for the win.
"Wayne got me on the bottom just before the caution for Aaron, but after we got that caution I knew I had to just take it back to the bottom because Wayne was so fast down there and I knew if I could just stay down there and hit my marks the rest of the race I'd be alright," Hahn said.

Taking the green from eighth, Hahn ran to third by the second round. Giving chase to Seth Bergman and Aaron Reutzel, the caution flew on lap four as Bergman's night ended with engine failure.

Taking off with Reutzel leading, the BC Funds No. 87 ran away on the restart. Finding slower traffic on Lap 10, the following lap saw the caution displayed as Aaron Reutzel and Andy Shouse came together in turn-two. Aaron was able to restart in the 21st position.

Going back to the last fully completed lap, the lead went to Blake Hahn.

Able to put distance over the No. 77x of Wayne Johnson, slower traffic looked to be a factor on lap 18 as Hahn found himself stuck in the center groove.

Turning low to attack, both Johnson and Hahn had to check up as slower cars tangled directly in front of them.

Single file for the final time, Hahn led to way to a 0.738 second advantage over Johnson at the checkered flag.

A three-time winner at the Salina Highbanks Speedway in Lucas Oil ASCS competition, Johnson was on point to earn his fourth as the caution fell.

"That caution came out and saved those boys when Reutzel spun because I had just past Blake before that," Johnson said. "With the way they do the fully completed lap, they didn't get the lap in so they backed it up and it's just what it is. We had a good car, he just had a better one."

Kevin Ramey, Sean McClelland and Josh Baughman rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Blake Hahn, Wayne Johnson, Kevin Ramey, Sean McClelland, Josh Baughman, Brandon Hanks, Tony Bruce Jr., Johnny Herrera, Terry Gray, Aaron Reutzel, Jeff Swindell, Kyle Bellm, Matt Covington, Alex Sewell, Zane Lawrence, Shawn Petersen, Alex DeCamp, Kris Miller, Kade Morton, Jordan Weaver, Fred Mattox, Andy Shouse, Seth Bergman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hahn-is-the-man-in-ascs-sprint-cars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Speed Goes For Gold & Gets It In Austin​*
For the second consecutive year, Scott Speed earned a gold medal for the Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross squad in Red Bull Global Rallycross' main event at X Games Austin.

Speed, who qualified on the pole for the event and also won his heat, held off Chip Ganassi Racing's Steve Arpin and Olsbergs MSE's Sebastian Eriksson for the medal.

"We were on plan D - plans, A, B, and C went out the window after lap one," Speed said after the event.

"What a great race. This is, by far, the best medal I've won. The first one was great because it was my first X Games and I made a last-lap pass, but I'm sure the in-car footage of this one is going to be a lot more exciting!"

Speed, Eriksson, and SH Racing Rallycross driver Andreas Bakkerud won the three heats that sent drivers directly to the final, while Tanner Foust, Brian Deegan, and Arpin transferred from the six-car last chance qualifier.

In the main event, Eriksson jumped to an early lead, but Speed managed to catch the Swedish rookie and muscle past to grab the lead. From there, Arpin claimed second place while Eriksson held Deegan off for third place on only three tires.

The event, the second on Red Bull GRC's 2015 schedule, saw 15 drivers competing for an X Games gold medal in an invitational, non-points format.

Speed's gold medal on Saturday joins his 2013 gold medal from Brazil and last year's gold medal from Austin, while Eriksson adds his bronze medal to a bronze from GRC Lites competition in Los Angeles in 2013. Arpin's silver medal is his first in X Games competition.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/speed-goes-for-gold-gets-it-in-austin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Lakeside Event Postponed​*
Due to several days of heavy rain and continuing inclement weather, tonight's World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event at Lakeside Speedway has been postponed and rescheduled to Wednesday, July 1.

The O'Reilly Auto Parts presents the Outlaws at Lakeside will now take place before the Boot Hill Showdown weekend at Dodge City, Kansas.

All tickets purchased in advance of tonight's event will be honored for the rescheduled event. For more information on tickets, visit http://www.slspromotions.com.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action on Friday, June 12 at the Crawford County Speedway in Denison, Iowa. For more event information and to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/crawford-county-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3281-outlaws-lakeside-event-postponed


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanferman, Lance Score Modified Victories At Atchison County Raceway​*
As the drivers and fans were treated to a beautiful Sunday Night at Atchison County Raceway with clear skies and smooth race track the action would begin.

The Jr. Sprint was the first to tackle the 1/5 mile of dirt as Camden Couch #36JR would take his laps and pull his hot rod to victory lane. Camden would thank his sponsors and show true driver mentality as he said he never lifted the throttle from green flag to checkers. Congratulations Camden on a great run.

The class that started at Atchison County Raceway, E-Modified, would not disappoint with wheel to wheel action from start to finish. With only one caution heat race winner and pole sitter John "The Hammer" Brown #36j would take the early lead and appear to be the car to beat until a late race caution would reset the field. On the drop of the green flag restart "Lightning" would strike as Matthew "Lightning" Lance #12x would jump to the high side and lead the remainder of the circuits to claim the win. Brown would mount a charge but not be able to pass Lance and have to settle for second. Nicholas Carpenter, aka "Chick Magnet", would prove again to be one of the true up and comers in the sport as he would drive his #33 machine to a solid third place finish. Not to be outdone by the guys, "The Dirt Track Darling" Philisa Birkinsha #7sis, would battle her way to forth with Colby Kearney, recovering from an early race spin, coming home fifth.

With one of the best features on the evening of great racing the Hobby Stocks would not see the yellow and go green to white to checker flag in their race.

Heat race winner Lane Chew would set the early pace as his #37 would launch to the lead for the first few laps. Contact and a flat left rear tire would force Chew to the infield ending his race early. "Wild" Wayne Brooke #18 would take over the point and appear to be pulling away until the #4D of Alex Boyden would real Brooke in and dive to the inside on the closing laps. Brooke would use the high line with Boyden low and race to the checkers with Brooke winning the feature by less than a car length.

Boyden would be forced to settle for second with Darren Davenport #85 third. Lonnie Myers #62 and Robert Griffith #75R would battle it out to the line with Myers fourth and Griffith fifth.

Street Stock was in fine form on this night of racing as they would not see the yellow flag and go caution free as Brad Derry#37D, using heat race momentum, would take an early lead and never be challenged on his way to victory. Side by side racing would ensue behind winner Derry as Rich Boyden #4U would hold of a very fast Steve Herrick #5k as they would finish second and third respectively.

Josiah Birkinsha #7si would battle to the line finishing fourth with Daniel King #24k racing hard to finish fifth. Other heat race winner was Marvin Griffith Jr. #75m who would suffer a flat tire taking him from contention.

B-Modified would charge to the track and see only one caution and a very emotional, happy victory lane as heat race winner Tyson Lanfermann would lead every lap on his way to the night's top spot.

Lanfermann #47 would get the win and celebrate his victory with Father Paul II and Grandfather Paul Sr. proving the racing family tradition. Gerald Wahwahsuck would be forced to start in the back of the feature after heat race problems and would impress and entertain the fans marching his way to the front for a second place finish.

Wahwahsuck #110W would battle side by side for almost the entire race with third place finisher Chance Hug #7H with one on the high line and the other using the low line. Hats off to Wahwahsuck and Hug as they battled tooth and nail, wheel to wheel, and never touched proving their great driving skills. Shawn Manning #X52 would race his way to fourth with #27 Jason Lewman fifth.

As the John Brown Construction Kids Mods rolled onto the track, Nicholas Carpenters heat race and feature winning streak stayed in tack as he sailed to victory once again. It wasn't easy for Carpenter as Cade Richards #1R, who continues to improve each week, would not go away and be in the thick of the battle to the checkers finishing second.

Finishing third was first time competitor Shawn Boos #63 after contact with fourth place finisher Hayden Hinton #36H. Dakota Earls #15E would develop problems as he entered the track for the feature and end the night fifth.

In what appears to be a trend the Sport Compact Division would also go caution free with Rookie competitor Will Guthrie #78 winning heat race and feature on the night. John Willard driving the 1/2cr "Underdog" car would race his way to second with the other 1/2pi car of James Reed third. David Miller III #55 would battle it out with other heat race winner James Lemke #17 to the line. Miller would finish fourth holding Lemke to fifth on the night.

We had a little bit of everything for the fans with great racing on the track and "Igor" the Fire Dancer performing during Intermission. Sticking with the best class award, track officials determined the Street Stock Class put on the best show and the finishing position of #1 was drawn. Congratulations to Brad Derry for picking up the $100.

Calling all race fans, drivers and sponsors, get ready for the big event coming up at Atchison County Raceway on Sunday June the 28th as Hobby Stocks will have their day with $1000 to win the feature. We look forward to seeing everyone this Friday Night for the best in racing action, "We'll be here all Season"!

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/06/08...odified-victories-at-atchison-county-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sterrett Nips Nicely At Terre Haute​*
Bradley Sterrett slid past Tyler Nicely seven laps into Sunday night's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals main event at Terre Haute Action Track and drove away to the checkered flag for his first victory of the 2015 tour.

Sterrett, of Bloomington, Ind., pocketed $1,000, needing only to keep Nicely behind him on a restart with four to go in the 20-lap feature at the half-mile dirt oval.

Saturday's winner Josh Harris was third with Ken Schrader and Dave Baldwin rounding out the top five.

There were 23 cars entered in the event.

*The finish:*
Bradley Sterrett, Tyler Nicely, Josh Harris, Ken Schrader, Dave Baldwin, David Shain, Zach Fair, Kenny Carmichael, Chad Evans, Kenny Carmichael Jr., Gary Ricketts, Rob Starkey, Josh McDaniel, Roger Mills, Scott Ricketts, Cory Brown, Cullen Goodman, Rick Weitekamp, Jake Humphrey, Brent Hudson, Roy Bruce Jr., Mike Peterson, Rick Pauley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/sterrett-nips-nicely-at-terre-haute/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL Reschedules Randolph County Stop​*
The FVP National Sprint League event at the Randolph County Raceway near Moberly, Mo., that was postponed on Friday, May 29 has been rescheduled for Friday, Aug. 28.

That sets up a big three-race weekend for the NSL the last weekend in August. After Friday's event at Randolph Country Raceway, the series heads to Knoxville Raceway in Iowa for the track's season championship and $5,000 to win on Saturday, Aug. 29. Then on Sunday, Aug. 30, the NSL will make their first visit to Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis. That event will be co-sanctioned with the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series.

The next NSL event will be Saturday, June 27 during the Knoxville Raceway Mid-Season Championships. The feature will pay $5,000 to win. The series visits Huset's Speedway near Brandon, S.D., on Friday, July 3 before returning to Knoxville on the 4th of July.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/nsl-reschedules-randolph-county-stop/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Walker Preps For Stockton Dirt Track​*
After scoring a runner-up finish during his King of the West Series season debut last week, Tyler Walker will look to move up one spot further on Saturday aboard the Richie Rich Motorsports No. 88.

It will be the 2009 series champion's first start at the Stockton Dirt Track, which opened in 2013.

During Walker's title march in 2009, he set the single-season win record with the King of the West Series, racing to nine victories.

Competing with the Richie Rich Motorsports team is a reunion for Walker and crew chief Lee Lingren, who helped Walker to his championship that season. Together, the pair won 14 KWS races during a two-year period.

Walker, 35, has had an eventful career outside of sprint car racing. He split time with Kasey Kahne in Akins Motorsports' No. 38 NASCAR XFINITY Series entry before losing his ride near the end of the season.

While driving for Bill Davis Racing's Camping World Truck Series team in 2007, Walker was suspended by NASCAR for violating the sanctioning body's substance abuse policy.

Walker was arrested two years ago in Utah after a high-speed chase and was charged with multiple drug and alcohol violations.

In March, a Utah District Court Judge sentenced Walker to up to five years in a Utah State Prison on two third-degree felony counts, two 180-day terms for two Class B misdemeanor counts and 90 days for a third-degree felony and Class C misdemeanor.

All but 90 days of Walker's sentencing were suspended, but after his prison sentence, he'll have three years of supervised probation.

Last Saturday's race was Walker's first King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series start since he won the season finale at Placerville in 2009.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/walker-preps-for-stockton-dirt-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Adds Two Events To Midget Calendar​*
Two of America's Midget racing crown jewels have joined the Honda USAC National Midget calendar.

The Pepsi Midget Nationals at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis., on July 5 and the Jason Leffler Memorial at Wayne County Speedway in Wayne City, Ill., on Oct. 23 will both carry sanctioning from USAC and the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series.

The Pepsi Midget Nationals at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis., continues a rich tradition begun in 1982 when Bill Engelhart captured the inaugural title. Ensuing winners have included five-time champions Kevin Olson and Kevin Doty, three-time winner Tracy Hines, two-time winner Dan Boorse and Scott Hatton plus Rich Vogler, Stevie Reeves, Marty Davis, Page Jones, Kevin Koch, Jay Drake, Davey Ray, Jerry ***** Jr., Brady Bacon, Josh Wise, Caleb Armstrong, Zach Daum and 2014 winner Christopher Bell.

The Jason Leffler Memorial at Wayne County Speedway in Wayne City, Ill., is in its third year honoring the late USAC National Champion who lost his life in a 2013 sprint car accident. Daryn Pittman won last year's race while Zach Daum was the 2013 inaugural champion.

Angell Park's USAC history spans the past 45 years while the Wayne City event will mark USAC's debut at that one-eighth dirt oval. Larry Rice won the first USAC race at Sun Prairie in 1970 and the 57 ensuing races have produced 36 different winners in USAC Sprint Car, Midget and HPD Midget competition.

Bryan Clauson is the winningest USAC driver at the one-third dirt oval with six career wins.

The two additional races virtually replace a pair of previously-to-be-announced races originally scheduled for late-June.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-adds-two-events-to-midget-calendar/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brendan Bright (92) battles eventual winner Tanner Thorson Wednesday night at Gas City (Ind.) I-69 Speedway. (David E. Heithaus photo)​*
*Thorson Captures Midget Week Opener​*
Tanner Thorson finally broke through with his first Honda National Midget Series feature victory in Wednesday night's Indiana Midget Week opener at Gas City I-69 Speedway.

The Minden, Nev., youngster experienced many close calls over two seasons campaigning for Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports, but he survived a late fluid cleanup and a red flag to seal the deal with win No. 1.

Thorson started from the pole and battled Ryan Bernal through the early laps of the race. Meanwhile, Bryan Clauson was on the move after starting in the fourth row. He passed Bernal for second on lap nine of the quarter-mile oval.
Clauson went right after Thorson, coming with a full head of steam on lap thirteen to peek inside for the lead.

Thorson had Clauson in his shadow with ten laps to go as the caution flew for eighth-running Brady Bacon, who dropped oil from turn four all the way around to turn-two. The leaders nearly caught the fence as they slid through the slick spot in turn four, but they continued on under yellow.

A quick bit of track work to clean up the mess got everything back in order, and the race resumed.

And when it did, Christopher Bell immediately hit the high side of one and two with a ton of momentum, flashing to the outside of Spencer Bayston for third as the duo hit turn three. They ran out of real estate, though, and Bell got the worst of it, flipping to a stop.

From there, all eyes were on Clauson, as he tried to find an avenue around Thorson. With three to go, he jumped to the high side of one and two and ran Thorson down for the top spot, pulling nearly to his tailtank as they took the white. Clauson couldn't get through turn two cleanly on the final lap, though, and Thorson took the .683-second victory in the Toyota TRD - Abreu Vineyards No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"It's pretty unreal to get the first USAC win. It couldn't have come at a better time," Thorson said. "I've been trying so hard to finish one of these off. Keith (Kunz) gives me a great car every time out, and it's up to us to finish it on the track. I can't thank David Abreu enough for the opportunities he's given me, and putting me in a position like this. I hit the oil slick there and about put it in the wall and I was a little worried with those guys back there, but the top probably got even a little bit faster and kinda played my way a little bit more."

Clauson finished second in the No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar.

"We can go to bed tonight knowing we tried everything," Clauson said. 
"Obviously, the plan was to try to hit one and two perfect on the final lap to try a big move for the win, but it was a fine line up there. We slid a little bit, and I had to abort it. Who knows if it would have worked. I really wanted to get to traffic, because I thought we'd be more maneuverable than he was, mostly because we had to try stuff the whole race. We just couldn't quite get the top cleaned off the way it needed to be in one and two, but it was a good run from eighth to start the week."

Bayston captured his best-career USAC finish, as well, as he rounded out the podium in the Bryan Clauson Racing - Priority Aviation Services No. 39 Spike/Esslinger.

"It was pretty cool to realize I was racing with my car owner, but I knew on that last restart, he was probably the guy to beat and I'd probably be best to follow him," he said. "That was my first thought, and we ended up going with different lines, but it worked out. Tim (Clauson) nailed the setup tonight, and keeping up with Bryan and racing with those guys made for a fun night. We were a strong third tonight, and I have to thank Priority Aviation for the help they give us."

Justin Grant and Rico Abreu rounded out the top five.

Clauson won the companion sprint car feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/thorson-captures-midget-week-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeremiah Hurst (41) won Tuesday's Hawkeye Dirt Tour modified race at Jackson County Speedway. (Mike Ruefer photo)​*
*Hurst Inches Past Hawkeye Dirt Foes​*
The margin of Jeremiah Hurst's first Hawkeye Dirt Tour feature win was measured in inches.

And not very many of them.

Hurst caught Ryan Maitland coming out of the final turn Tuesday at Jackson County Speedway and won the Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modified main event by not much more than a bumper.

The $1,000 victory landed him on the ballot for the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational. Hurst had started ninth, ran second much of the way in a caution-free 25-lapper and went to a higher line to get around Maitland and get the win.

Justin Kay raced from 16th starting to third in his HDT debut. Ben Chapman was fourth while defending series champion Mike Van Genderen moved atop the point standings with his fifth-place showing.

*The finish:*
Jeremiah Hurst, Ryan Maitland, Justin Kay, Ben Chapman, Mike Van Genderen, Mitchell Morris, Steve Johnson, Jeff Waterman, Chris Zogg, Ronn Lauritzen, Patrick Flannagan, Kyle Brown, Nick Roberts, David Brown, Tyler Madigan, Joel Rust, Ray Cox Jr., Andrew Schroeder, Dennis Betzer, Thomas Patz, Bob Dominacki, Jarod Struss, Jake Bowman, Kenny Kostenbader.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/hurst-inches-past-hawkeye-dirt-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Rockets To Deery Brothers Point Lead​*
Justin Kay's third Deery Brothers Summer Series victory of the season Tuesday at Jackson County Speedway put him in a familiar place - on top of point standings for the IMCA Late Model tour.

Kay passed Tyler Droste and pole starter Dan Shelliam for the lead midway through Tuesday's 40-lap main event at Jackson County Speedway.

Two late cautions kept lapped traffic from becom*ing an issue and Kay motored to the $3,000 victory, his tour career 12th.

Shelliam gained second back from Droste following the final restart, with three laps left. The run*ner-up finish was his series career best.

Droste was third, Joe Zrostlik a Deery career best in fourth and Jeff Aikey completed the top five.

The defending Deery champion, Kay is now tied with Jay Johnson of West Burlington for 10th on the all-time series wins list. He also ran third in the Hawkeye Dirt Tour feature for Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds.

*The finish:*
Justin Kay, Dan Shelliam, Tyler Droste, Joe Zrostlik, Jeff Aikey, Andy Nezworski, Jason Rauen, Don Pataska, Ryan Dolan, Todd Malmstrom, Kyle Hinrichs, Jeremy Grady, Tyler Bruening, Joel Callahan, Stephan Kammerer, Sam Halstead, Scott Fitzpatrick, Jon Merfeld, John Emerson, Luke Merfeld, Andy Eckrich, Matt Ryan, Charlie McKenna, Ray Guss Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/kay-rockets-to-deery-brothers-point-lead/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thatcher Snatches USMTS Checkers​*
After leading all 40 laps of the United States Modified Touring Series feature at the KRA Speedway Wednesday evening, Craig Thatcher was standing in victory lane and breathing a sigh of relief.

The USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental made its maiden voyage to the speedplant located in Willmar, Minn., with a big crowd looking on, and despite the fact that Thatcher crossed the start-finish first every time around, the main event was anything but boring.

The track was slick and smooth with a cushion on the high side being the preferred path around the semi-banked three-eighths-mile yellow clay oval. Thatcher used his outside front row starting slot to grab the advantage from polesitter Casey Arneson.

Just one lap into the race, a blown engine puked oil onto the track and several cars were involved in an early-race melee including Brent Larson, Travis Saurer, Brady Gerdes, Eric Pember, Troy Girolamo and two-time defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders.

Sanders, who came into the event as the points leader in the Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region presented by Day Motor Sports, saw his night end early along with Saurer, Gerdes, Pember and Girolamo while Larson continued from the back of the pack.

From that point forward, Arneson shadowed Thatcher at the front of the field with Jesse Glenz, Dan Ebert and Zack VanderBeek in tow.

As the top side of the speedway began to wear thin, things got even racier throughout the field. With four laps to go, Arneson dove underneath Thatcher and nosed ahead of him as the pair entered turn three, but Arneson's momentum carried him around into a spin and the race's final caution flag waved as the USMTS Rookie of the Year contender's victory celebration plans were dashed.

Back under green, Thatcher cruised the final four laps to capture his third career USMTS trophy with a three-car-length cushion, and a $3,000 paycheck for the Knapp, Wis., veteran.

Ebert used the final restart to move by Glenz for second and 14th-starting Tim Johnson went by both VanderBeek and Glenz to secure the third spot. Glenz and VanderBeek held on for fourth and fifth.

*The finish:*
Craig Thatcher, Dan Ebert, Tim Johnson, Jesse Glenz, Zack VanderBeek, Lucas Schott, Jesse Sobbing, Joey Jensen, Danny Bayer, Don Eischens, Brent Larson, Chase Allen, Zach Schultz, Chris Oertel, Casey Arneson, Cory Crapser, Shaun Peterson, Ben Kates, Phil Braun, Brock Bauman, Dustin Zieske, Travis Saurer, Rodney Sanders, Eric Pember, Troy Girolamo, Brady Gerdes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/thatcher-snatches-usmts-checkers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gilpin Untouchable At Brownstown​*
National DIRTcar UMP Modified champion Devin Gilpin charged to victory on Wednesday night at Brownstown Speedway to earn his first win of this year's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals.

Gilpin started third and drove to the lead on lap three, going to the inside of polesitter Joe Godsey on a restart. He led the rest of the way while the battle behind him was intense. Tyler Nicely wound up second with Bradley Sterrett, Godsey and Chad Combs rounding out the top five.

"This race car was just awesome tonight, it's a really good night," said Gilpin, of Columbus, Ind., who also finished sixth in the DIRTcar Summer Nationals Late Model feature. "I want to thank Summit for everything they do for the Modifieds. To be able to race 30 nights with the modified Summit deal is just awesome. When I was a youngster I always said I wished they did that. Now that I'm older and they're doing it I'm like, 'Man, this is serious!'"

There were 35 UMP Modifieds entered in the event. Nicely's runner-up finish was enough to move him to the top of the DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals championship standings, 21 points ahead of Josh Harris.

*The finish:*
Devin Gilpin, Tyler Nicely, Bradley Sterrett, Joe Godsey, Chad Combs, Zeke McKenzie, Jacoby Hines, Jeremy Owens, John DeMoss, Ryan Thomas, Todd Sherman, Josh Harris, Roy Bruce Jr., Mike Bowersox, Billie Haager, Bryce Clark, Darren Crawhorn, Dave Baldwin, Greg Amick, Jared Bailey, Gabe Menser, Derek Groomer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/gilpin-untouchable-at-brownstown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Erb Captures Hell Tour Opener​*
Fifth-starting Dennis Erb Jr. raced past Billy Moyer in heavy traffic on Wednesday night to win the opening night of the DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour at Brownstown Speedway.

Erb, a three-time Summer Nationals champion from Carpentersville, Ill., caught Moyer with eight laps to go then powered to the 18th Summer Nationals victory of his career, which was worth $5,000.

Moyer, who led laps 3 to 31, wound up second in the 40-lap feature while defending DIRTcar national champion Bobby Pierce raced from seventh to third.

Polesitter Billy Moyer Jr., who led the first two laps, and Kent Robinson rounded out the top five.

There were 29 cars entered in the event. The DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour invades Kankakee (Ill.) County Speedway Thursday before taking off for Cedar Lake Speedway Friday and Saturday.

*The finish:*
Dennis Erb Jr., Billy Moyer, Bobby Pierce, Billy Moyer Jr., Kent Robinson, Devin Gilpin, Daren Friedman, Levi Kissinger, Ryan Unzicker, Chad Stapleton, Tanner English, Jim Moon, Jason Papich, Timothy Culp, Bob Gardner, Rusty Schlenk, Scott James, Greg Johnson, Jeremy Hines, Steve Barnett, Cody Mahoney, Matt Bex.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/erb-captures-hell-tour-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell To Pilot Second Car For CJB​*
Sammy Swindell will team up with CJB Motorsports during approximately a dozen marquee sprint car races the rest of this season.

"We're going to run some of the bigger races the rest of this year," he said. "They were wanting to have a second car and at the same time they had talked to me about how I could help them with it. We're putting this together to do probably 10-to-12 races."

Swindell said the Knight Before the Kings Royal and the $50,000-to-win Kings Royal, which is July 17-18 at Eldora Speedway near Rossburg, Ohio, will likely be the team's first event together.

Other premier World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series events on the schedule will include the $20,000-to-win Summer Nationals (July 24-25) and $50,000-to-win National Open (Oct. 1-3) at Williams Grove Speedway in Mechanicsburg, Pa.; the $150,000-to-win Knoxville Nationals (Aug. 12-15) at Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa; and the World Finals (Nov. 5-7) at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C.

"It may change a little bit or get added to depending on how everything comes together," he said. "I've always thought that'd be the best fit for me is to have somebody that ran full time that had a good team. For trying to be a guy who wants to run part time that's the best thing you can have is to have somebody out there running and who is up on everything and it spills into the other team. Also, we can test or try some things because we're not running for points. It's a great opportunity for me and I think it's a good one for those guys. It's not going to change Paul McMahan's part at all. They are going to add this with the idea to get that second team started and for us to help each other."

Swindell, who is a three-time World of Outlaws champion, has won nearly every marquee sprint car race, including the Knoxville Nationals, Kings Royal and National Open. He feels confident the team will click quickly enough to be in contention to win on the biggest stage in 2015.

"They have almost everything there," he said. "There's a few things they have to put together that they are going to work on, but they felt confident and comfortable they could do these shows and not have a problem. I'm grateful for the opportunity."

Swindell is slated to race for Jason Johnson Racing this weekend during World of Outlaws events on Friday at Crawford County Speedway in Denison, Iowa, Saturday at Knoxville Raceway and Sunday at Huset's Speedway in Brandon, S.D.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...or-CJB-Motorsports-During-Marquee-Events.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Captures Canandaigua Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7131&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Dale Blaney captured his third UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions win of the season, and 118th of his career, on Thursday night at Canandaigua Motorsports Park.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...ney-Wins-at-Canandaigua-Motorsports-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two-Flight Qualifying Program Announced​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series announced today a new two-flight qualifying format for when there are 32 or more cars competing at an event. The long-planned update comes after months of consultation with team owners and competitors.

"We are excited to be able to finally implement this in the series," said World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers. "We believe this format will help to minimize the effect of a changing race track on qualifying and will create a more equitable playing field for all of our competitors."

The two-flight qualifying will be in place when the series has 32 or more cars; the procedure will otherwise remain the same as it has been all season. Under the new format, the field of cars will be split into two flights based on the pill draw. The first half of the draw will comprise Flight A and the second half of the draw Flight B. Flight A will qualify, then Flight B, which will create two qualifying results.

Heats 1 and 2 will be lined up by times from Flight A, with four cars inverted, and the top five finishers transfer to the A-Main. Heats 3 and 4 will be from Flight B. Heat winners and the top two fastest qualifiers in each Flight that made the transfer go to the Dash. The fastest car of the night will still be awarded quick time and one championship point.

During Dash inversion draw for all events, drivers will see the removal of the 8 pill, leaving the 0, 4 and 6.

Two Last Chance Showdown lineups will be based on corresponding qualifying Flights and Heats.

This update goes into effect immediately.

"As a series we are constantly evaluating how to improve the racing experience for our competitors and fans," Reimers said.

"Implementing the new two-flight procedure now allows us to improve the experience for everyone involved immediately. We look forward to seeing the improvements in place this weekend."

Additionally, at 49 or more cars, the series will add two Heat races for a total of six. At 61 or more cars, a second C-Main will be added.

This two-flight qualifying accompanies a 20-or-fewer cars format that was introduced earlier this season.

Under that format, pill draw and qualifying proceed as normal. The entire field is then divided into two Heat races with the top-four inverted.

The winners of those Heat races and the next 2 fastest qualifiers that finish in the top six transfer to the Dash. The remaining cars are split into two qualifiers lined up by Heat finish.

The winner and next two fastest qualifiers that finish in the top six, from the qualifier races make up the remaining Dash field.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ounces-New-Two-Flight-Qualifying-Program.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Wins From 10th At Lincoln Park​*
Bryan Clauson used every inch of Lincoln Park Speedway on Thursday night to drive from 10th to win round two of Indiana Midget Week for the USAC Honda National Midget Series.

It was the 34th national midget victory for the two-time champion.

Tyler Thomas got to the early lead from the pole, but Rico Abreu was building steam on the high side and roared by on the cushion to take the lead on lap three. His teammate and the night's ProSource Fast Qualifier Tanner Thorson was coming along with teammate, Rico Abreu, as they took over the top two spots.

Clauson was on the move to fourth as the first caution hit, with Christopher Bell showing he was on the charge, too, as he sat ninth after starting 16th. Clauson disposed of Thorson for second on the restart, and it appeared an Abreu-Clauson duel was shaping up for the top spot. Behind them, Tracy Hines and Darren Hagen both got by Thorson and were racing for third.

Thorson got turned around on lap seventeen to bring out the next caution, and Bell had just broken into the top five with a slick move to split two cars down the frontstretch. On the restart, Clauson began to work Abreu hard for the lead as Bell moved up to third. Clauson finally had the momentum he needed on lap 22 as he threw a big slider into turn three for the lead. At the same time, Bell crossed under Abreu and had the runner-up spot.

On lap 23, as he was racing back through the field, Thorson got pinched into the frontstretch wall and flipped wildly up and over turn one. He crawled out of the car but was held for observation. From there, Clauson held Bell at bay as Hines took over third down the stretch.

Bell looked to have a run at Clauson as they came to the white, trying to gain enough momentum on the high side to mount a charge, but he pushed slightly in turn-two, ending his bid at the win. Clauson made it win number one on the year for himself and the Curb Records - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar.

"This week is special to anybody, but especially to somebody like me who grew up here, the Midget Week and Sprint Week wins mean a lot. I don't get to race full time in this series now, but we're trying to get this team an owner's championship, too. Rusty (Kunz) has these things good, especially when things get slick and technical. We weren't quite as good as those guys at the top of three and four, but we could move around and that gave us the chance to go by them. This place can get so technical, and you have to be close to perfect to have a chance. It' a fun place and a real driver's race track."

Bell, who crashed violently last year at Lincoln Park and was nursing some bruises from Wednesday night's crash at Gas City, came home second in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"It was a really tough deal tonight. It was so technical, and you couldn't run it too hard and make mistakes with that curb being so firm," Bell said. "I didn't get a good lap down in qualifying, and that buried us, but Bryan was back there pretty far too. I could use the bottom through one and two to get some guys, and we could roll the cushion nicely on the other end. We've had to pass a ton of cars in the last week, but we just have to be better early in the night."

Hines gave himself a 25-point gap in the national midget standings with another podium finish aboard the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"Tonight was a difference between making good laps down low and trying to wait out the mistakes they made up high," Hines said. "They were a bit better, and we got back to about fifth at one point before taking advantage of some bobbles to get back to third. We had some things off for the race last night, but we got those fixed and had another good night tonight."
Abreu and Jerry ***** Jr. rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-wins-from-10th-at-lincoln-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gerdes Goes The Distance In Alexandria​*
The outside front row was the place to be for the start of Wednesday's main event, and Thursday night was no different as Brady Gerdes led all 35 laps in dominating fashion to capture his career first USMTS victory in the series' first-ever voyage to the Viking Speedway.

Gerdes, a United States Modified Touring Series Rookie of the Year contender with less than a dozen career starts, looked like a veteran on the big half-mile clay oval as he beat runner-up Rodney Sanders to the finish line with a seven-car-length cushion.

Less than 24 hours after having his rear end fail on the first lap of the feature and finishing dead last at the KRA Speedway Wednesday night, Gerdes turned the tables in a big way using a borrowed quick change from Bob Gierke.

With an extra grand thrown in by an anonymous donor, the winner's share of the prize money expanded to $4,000 for the 20-year-old from Villard, Minn.

Rodney Sanders, who only finished two laps the night before after being involved in the early-race melee, rebounded to register a second-place finish after getting around Jesse Sobbing with just four laps remaining in Thursday's nightcap.

Sobbing suffered a blown engine on the final circuit but nursed his No. 99 Home Pride machine to the finish line to hang on for third while last night's winner, Craig Thatcher, finished fourth with Zack Johnson fifth.

As the highest-finishing WISSOTA competitor, Johnson pocketed an extra $250 for his efforts.

*The finish:*
Brady Gerdes, Rodney Sanders, Jesse Sobbing, Craig Thatcher, Zack Johnson, Joey Jensen, Jason Thoennes, Jesse Glenz, Tim Johnson, Eric Pember, Casey Arneson, Dan Ebert, Brandon Aggen, Brent Larson, Landon Atkinson, Zack VanderBeek, Dustin Bitzan, Bob Gierke, Ben Kates, Jason Blascyk, Josh Thoennes, Cory Crapser, Travis Saurer, Jake Wildman, Scott Danzeisen, Dave Schroeder, Troy Girolamo, Chris Oertel, Blake Jegtvig.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/gerdes-goes-the-distance-in-alexandria/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins Fog-Shortened Shootout​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6914&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

In an event that no one will soon forget, Donny Schatz scored his 12th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature win of the season Saturday night after heavy fog forced officials to call Knoxville Raceway's Mediacom Shootout early.

The weather played foe to the series throughout the night. After getting through qualifying, the heat races and the Dash, the skies opened up over the historic track. Intermittent rain showers continued for about an hour. It took two more hours for the track prep crew to get the track back in race condition.

As the green flag finally fell on the feature shortly before 2 a.m., fog began to roll in over the race track. Schatz and Justin Henderson battled side-by-side through the first two laps. As Schatz got some distance from Henderson, he caught the back of the field by lap seven. A caution flag flew the next time by. The field returned to green with Schatz leading Henderson and Kerry Madsen. He quickly built up a lead but again caught the back of the field a few laps later.

As the top three drivers stayed bunched up, the caution flag flew again with 15 laps complete. By this point, the fog, now heavy, had enveloped the track. Past the halfway point, and with visibility too bad to continue, the call was made to throw the checkered flag on the field as they made the final circuit under caution. 1980 was the last time Knoxville Raceway saw an event postponed because of fog.

"I don't know what happened there with the fog," said Schatz. "It wasn't bad until you got to turn three when you rolled down into the turn&#8230; that's a tough call."

Schatz, an eight time Knoxville Nationals champion, expanded his championship points lead over second place Shane Stewart to 177. He said the diversity of track conditions throughout the night gave his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies team good information heading into Nationals.

Henderson, a Sioux Falls, South Dakota native, drove his No. 1 Eagle Power Equipment car to a second place finish.

"I'm proud of this team," Henderson said. "Donny did a good job keeping his momentum up there. I should have move up when I got by him but I lost that race and he did a really good job of taking it like a champ would."

It was the second night in a row Madsen, who calls Knoxville home along with his Keneric Racing team, stood on the podium.

"What do you do?" Madsen said of the weather. "Thanks to everyone that put in a bloody sterling effort to get the track in; the fans for sticking around&#8230; I really wanted to go on the last ten laps, but I couldn't even see the cone on the restart."

The World of Outlaws closes out a three-in-a-row swing tomorrow night at Huset's Speedway in Brandon, S.D. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/huset-s-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...d-Mediacom-Shootout-at-Knoxville-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Montieth Wins At Lincoln​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7133&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Brian Montieth captured his third career UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions win on Saturday night at Lincoln Speedway.

Racing in his second race with the series this season, Montieth started on the pole and led every lap en route to the checkered flag over two-time 2015 Lincoln winner Danny Dietrich.

"Obviously, if we would have started in the middle of the field there like Danny (Dietrich) did, we'd have finished there," Montieth said. "I wasn't real happy with this thing. We tried a couple of things in the heat race and tried to get a little better there in the dash, and I think we went a little too far for as fast as the track was. We keep plugging away and if wasn't for the yellows, I wouldn't be standing here."

The win was the 49th of Montieth's Lincoln career.

Cory Haas, Dale Blaney and Austin Hogue rounded out the top five.

Blaney, who was the fastest qualifier earlier in the night (13.079 seconds) now holds a 81-point lead over Cody Darrah in the standings. Darrah finished 16th.

The All Stars will be back in action at Attica Raceway Park on June 19.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH.../Brian-Montieth-Wins-at-Lincoln-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two In One Day For Schatz​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6915&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Less than 20 hours after he stood in victory lane at Knoxville Raceway in the wee hours of Sunday morning, Donny Schatz did it again Sunday night at Huset's Speedway, scoring his 13th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature win of the season.

It is just the second time an Outlaws driver has accomplished the feat.

"Hats off to this Bad Boy Buggies team, these guys do a phenomenal job day in and day out," said an emotional Schatz in victory lane. "It's been a long night for these teams - I know they're ready for bed. They didn't roll into town until the wee hours of the morning. I got one guy from Watertown, so a Huset's win is big."

Schatz joins Sammy Swindell in the record books. Swindell took home wins at the famed Moody Mile in Syracuse, N.Y. and Rolling Wheels Raceway in Elbridge, N.Y. on the same day in 1992.

The night could have had a very different outcome if not for some traffic and bad timing.

Paul McMahan led the field through the early going with Schatz and Daryn Pittman on his tail. Schatz got around Pittman to take over second on the third lap, but Pittman battled back on lap 8, throwing a slider on Schatz in turn three to retake the spot.

As McMahan, Pittman and Schatz worked their way through lapped traffic, the gap between the top-five closed. Schatz lost his spot to Shane Stewart on lap 15.

Four laps later, as McMahan and Pittman continued to work their way through traffic, the car in front of McMahan checked up to avoid contact with another car. With nowhere to go, McMahan made contact and spun, collecting Pittman on the exit of turn 2. The caution flag flew with the top-two cars turned around on track.

When the field returned to green, Stewart, who had been sitting third, took over the top spot. Schatz, Lasoski, David Gravel and Kraig Kinser made up the rest of the top five. Stewart led the next six laps until Schatz caught him on the front stretch and battled by to lead the next lap. One more caution flag waved, but Stewart wasn't able to catch Schatz.

"We were really good early trying to get around guys but it was just a matter of time before the rubber laid down," Schatz said. "We slipped up there and Daryn got by and then Shane got by. You just have to be patient. You've got to try to put yourself in a position to get back or force them into making a mistake&#8230; We had to get Shane back and that's pretty tough to do. A lot of it is this race team - I'm just the lucky guy who gets to drive it."

A frustrated Stewart said he was disappointed with the finish for his No. 2 Larson Marks Racing team after the opportunity he was given earlier in the feature.

"After getting the huge gift that I got, you hate losing a race like that," Stewart said. "Just got a little bit high and you just can't screw up when he's behind you. I hate it for my guys. They gave me a good car."

Lasoski, the 2001 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, battled forward from a sixth place starting position. The podium finish was the fifth top-five run for Lasoski with the Outlaws this season. He won at I-80 Speedway 10 days ago.

"Anytime we come here to Sioux Falls, it's like a third home for me," Lasoski said. "I love coming back here for the great fans here. I wish we could have gotten this GoMuddy.com car a couple of better spots."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action on Tuesday, June 16 at Granite City Speedway. It will be the first time the series has taken on the Sauk Rapids, Minnesota track. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/granite-city-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../06/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Husets-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Feger Masters Cedar Lake Dirt​*
Jason Feger held off A.J. Diemel in Saturday night's DIRTcar Summer Nationals main event to earn the first victory of his career at Cedar Lake Speedway.

Feger's $10,000 win, his first on this year's DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour, was the 12th of his career in the grueling annual series.

Billy Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce and Shannon Babb all gave chase down the stretch to round out the top five in the track's "Masters" weekend main event.

Billy Moyer started on the pole and led the first six laps before his right rear tire went down, turning over the top spot to Feger, the 2010 DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion from Bloomington, Ill.

"It feels great, Cedar Lake''s a special place with a lot of great fans," said Feger, 36. "We were close Friday night, I thought we had it but we let one slip away probably running the wrong line. We paid it off tonight."

On the strength of another top-five finish, Bobby Pierce continues to lead the DIRTcar Summer Nationals standings, five points ahead of Billy Moyer Jr.

*The finish:*
Jason Feger, A.J. Diemel, Billy Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce, Shannon Babb, Rodney Sanders, Mike Spatola, Darrell Nelson, Jason Rauen, Dan Schlieper, Ryan Unzicker, Jim Moon, Timothy Culp, J.R. Hotovy, Frank Heckenast Jr., David Fieber, Adam Hensel, Charlie McKenna, Mike Nutzmann, Billy Moyer, Jimmy Mars, John Hahler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-dirt-series/feger-masters-cedar-lake-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Streaks To Another $20,000 Score​*
Jonathan Davenport roared to his fifth Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory of the season and his seventh consecutive overall victory in the Clash at the Mag Saturday night at Magnolia Motor Speedway.

Davenport took the lead on lap 17 of the 100-lap feature and went on to earn $20,000 in the K&L Rumley Enterprises Longhorn Chassis.

Jared Landers charged from eighth to finish second. He was followed by Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal and Brandon Sheppard.

"I can't believe this," said the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt point leader. "I have never had a car like this in my life. It drives so well. The only way we can lose right now is if I mess up. I am so thankful to Kevin and Leeroy Rumley, Bryan Liverman and everybody back at the shop at Longhorn Chassis. We are a rarity in late model racing, building our own engines and chassis. I can't thank Bobby and Terry Labonte enough for what they have done for our team."

Scott Bloomquist led the first 16 laps of the event until Davenport passed him for the top spot. Sheppard then moved into second with Landers close behind. Landers made his move for second after a lap-24 restart.

"We got up on top and the car was just phenomenal," Davenport added. "The track crew watered the top a little bit before the start of the race and it seemed to help. I kept pounding that cushion and at the same time was trying to keep it out of the wall. The tires held up really well. We are on a roll and looking forward to Fayetteville on Thursday night."

Landers continued his recent resurgence by finishing second.

"We had a really good race car," Landers said. "That was quite a race for second place all race long. Nobody has anything for that No. 6 (Davenport) car right now! We are making a tremendous amount of progress on this Sweet-Bloomquist car. We are getting closer to a win."

Owens took home the third spot and was pleased with his effort.

"We ran pretty well this weekend," he said. "That was a dandy of a race for second, but right now we are all running for second. Jonathan is just flat out kicking our tails. I have been there. I know how it feels. Hopefully we can beat him next weekend."

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Jared Landers, Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal, Brandon Sheppard, Eddie Carrier Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Mike Marlar, Bub McCool, Wendell Wallace, Scott Bloomquist, Steve Francis, Earl Pearson Jr., Jason Hiett, Chris Brown, Ronny Lee Hollingsworth, Jimmy Cliburn, Scott Dedwylder, Chad Thrash, Neil Baggett, Brian Rickman, Henry Cooper, Devin Moran, Randy Weaver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/davenport-streaks-to-another-20000-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cook Claims $5,200 Volunteer Payday​*
The Southern All Star Racing Series visited Volunteer Speedway on Saturday night for the third annual Scott Sexton Memorial, with Chris Madden and Brad Neat having won the first two events.

Ray Cook wrote his name in the record book with an impressive run to capture the $5,200 victory in a race honoring one of East Tennessee's all-time best behind the wheel of a dirt Super Late Model.

The 46-year-old Sexton, widely known around racing as "Superman," who ended his legendary career just shy of 200 victories, passed away on Jan. 10, 2013 after a seven-year health battle.

The top eight from Southern All Star Racing Series White Performance/Schaeffer's Oil group qualifying were locked into the 52-lap main event, with David Payne fastest in Group A at 13.266 seconds and Mark Douglas quickest in Group B and also overall with a time of 13.178.

PPM Racing Products heat races determined the remainder of the starting field, with Skylar Marlar winning the first heat and Dillon Tidmore taking the checkered flag in the second heat.

Douglas jumped out to the lead over Cook, Payne, Jason Welshan and Roger Best at start. But quickly making a move forward from his eighth starting position was Donald McIntosh, as he got around both Cory Hedgecock and Ryan King to ride in the sixth spot. Racing off the fourth turn on lap 12, McIntosh passed Best to take over fifth.

While Cook was putting the heat on Douglas wanting the lead, behind them action was intense between Payne, Welshan, McIntosh and Best, as you could throw a blanket over the top six in the running order.

Payne dropped to the inside of Cook trying to wrestle second away on lap 17, but Cook held him off.

Meanwhile McIntosh and Welshan were battling side-by-side for the fourth spot, with McIntosh taking the position on lap 20 racing off the fourth turn.

With the front-running group of Douglas, Cook, Payne, McIntosh and Welshan right together as they worked slower traffic, just behind them in the sixth and seventh spots were Best and Vic Hill.

The hard-charging McIntosh passed Payne to take away third on lap 21 racing off the second corner down the backstretch. The event's only caution waved on lap 33 when Josh Henry slowed on the track.

Douglas was all alone out front for the restart, with Cook and McIntosh double-file behind him. Back under green, Douglas led Cook and McIntosh.

But the "Tarheel Tiger" Cook, driving the A+ Moving & Storage Co./Tommy Pope Construction/Jay Dickens Racing Engines/Performance Rod & Custom/VP Racing Fuels/Schaeffer's Racing Oil/Old Man's Garage/Collins Signs/American Racer South/Integra Racing Shocks/K&N Performance Filters/No. 53 Capital Race Cars, was on the prowl right on the leader's back bumper.

With cars battling two- and at times three-wide around the high banks, racing into the third turn Cook rolled in deep above Douglas and throttled-up to make the pass for the lead between turns three and four on lap 36. Once out front Cook would go on to record the victory, while all eyes were focused on Douglas and McIntosh on the final lap as they raced side-by-side, with McIntosh barely edging Douglas for the runner-up spot at the start-finish line. Finishing fourth and fifth, respectively, were Welshan and Payne.

This was Ray Cook's 13th career Southern All Star Dirt Racing Series win.

Completing the top 10 finishers were Hill, Best, Marlar, Mark Dotson and Mark Vineyard.

*The finish:*
Ray Cook, Donald McIntosh, Mark Douglas, Jason Welshan, David Payne, Vic Hill, Roger Best, Skylar Marlar, Mark Dotson, Mark Vineyard, Jensen Ford, Riley Hickman, Ryan King, Ellery Leake, Bobby Mays, Dillon Tidmore, Chad Ogle, Jeff Wolfenbarger, Cory Hedgecock, Josh Henry, Dale Ball, Dusty Carver

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/cook-claims-5200-volunteer-payday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gerster Rumbles At Berlin​*
Brian Gerster claimed the Must See Racing Sprint Series presented by Engine Pro special non-points invitational event Saturday night at Berlin Raceway.

Gerster won the "Rumble for the Record" speed trial qualifying format event and in the process collected $2,000 for his efforts. Gerster was victorious in all four segments of the event and set a new track record in all but one of the segments.

The inaugural "Rumble for the Record" used a new and unique format.

Five drivers, who were invited to participate in this unique event, competed in four qualifying segments that saw drivers eliminated from the event until there was one car remaining. Each driver was given two laps with his best lap being the one that counted.

Gerster set a track record with a lap of 12.796 seconds in segment one. The new mark bettered the 12.799-second record Jim Swain set in 2010. Gerster would get faster as the night went on and finally lowered the rack record for good in the final segment when he turned a lap of 12.765 seconds.

"It was a lot of fun" Gerster explained in victory lane. "I enjoy qualifying and I'm a drag racing fan so this was kind of like a drag racing format. The fans seemed to have enjoyed it. I'm glad we won it and were able to break the track record three times. The fans got a good show and it was the only sprint car race you could see on pavement in Michigan this weekend."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/gerster-rumbles-at-berlin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Wayne Johnson At Devil's Bowl​*
For the seventh time in his career, Wayne Johnson parked his Townline Variety No. 77x in victory lane at the Devil's Bowl Speedway with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real.

His first victory of the season was his 44th with the national tour and came in dominant fashion as he beat Johnny Herrera to the checkered flag by 4.705 seconds on the half-mile oval.

Putting the No. 77x on the front row, Johnson gave chase to Shawn Petersen for the first six laps, until slower traffic finally played into Johnson's favor.

"I tell you what, Shawn [Petersen] is kind of a rookie you could say, and a rookie mistake on his part 'bout wrecked us both there on the start, but I knew I just needed to let him go and make a mistake, and that's what happened," 
said Johnson. "Our car was really good and I'll tell you man, lapped traffic were treacherous out there. There was just that one spot around the top of one and two, and I found the bottom of three and four there at the end and I wasn't sure if I should stick with that because it felt really good when I was working by lapped cars but I wasn't going to change my line until I saw somebody."

Making it the fifth straight night of gains in standings, Johnson jumped from fifth to third and is 63 points out of the lead.

A red flag on lap eight for Joe Wood Jr. put Johnson in clean air with Herrera working on Petersen for the runner-up spot. Coming from 10th, Herrera overtook the No. 4x on lap 18, netting Herrera's third silver showing of the season in Lucas Oil ASCS competition.

"We started 10th there and I don't know what lap we were on, but Kevin Ramey nearly spun out and I had to turn right to avoid the crash and I felt like we dropped back to 18th so I was really hoping for a yellow, but we ended up having to race back up there to 10th," Herrera said. "On that restart, we actually jumped to fourth going into the first corner, and I set my sights out but just couldn't ever run him [Wayne] down. I really think we were just as good as Wayne, but starting 10th versus starting on the front row, it makes a difference."

The MVT No. 45x has taken over the point lead by seven markers after Aaron Reutzel was unable to attend the Devil's Bowl due to the death of longtime friend, and sponsor, Bob Miller.

In a decision by the drivers of the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real, in light of events for Jesse Hockett In 2010, Aaron was awarded 86 last place show-up points and had to forfeit a full point provisional.

Matt Covington rolled to a third place finish in the T&L Foundry No. 95 after several battles through traffic with Travis Rilat, Seth Bergman, John Carney II and Blake Hahn.

Travis Rilat finished fourth with Seth Bergman marching from 23rd to fifth.

*The finish:*
Wayne Johnson, Johnny Herrera, Matt Covington, Travis Rilat, Seth Bergman, Blake Hahn, Jeff Swindell, Tony Bruce Jr., Kevin Ramey, Jordan Weaver, Brandon Hanks, Shawn Petersen, Josh Baughman, Zane Lawrence, Kyle Bellm, Dale Wester, Kris Miller, Danny Jennings, Brad Queen, Channin Tankersley, John Carney II, Kade Morton, Joe Wood Jr., Chance Morton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-wayne-johnson-at-devils-bowl-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another 'Big Moment' For Rico Abreu​*
Just like last year, Rico Abreu stood in victory lane at Lawrenceburg Speedway after a spirited 30-lap Indiana Midget Week feature on the high banks.

The reigning Honda National Midget champion used a lap-21 restart for his first win of the season, making it four feature wins for Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports with four different drivers this season.

Kevin Thomas Jr. grabbed the early lead and led a high-speed breakaway on the cushion in the early circuits, as Jerry ***** Jr. and Abreu stayed with him while Bryan Clauson moved from seventh to fourth in the early going.

On lap 12, Tracy Hines got turned over in turn four to bring out the red flag.

Hines walked to the ambulance. ***** used that restart to his advantage, as he fired a slide job on Thomas for the top spot, with Abreu and Clauson scrambling to come along with him. By the caution for Isaac Chapple on lap 14, Thomas had been kicked back to fourth.

Just a lap later, Alex Bright went high in the air in turn-one, landing a monster flip in the middle of turns one and two. He took his time exiting the No. 56, but walked away.

Abreu tried his first slider on ***** at that restart, but ***** was ready for a battle. He fought off Abreu a couple times and put some distance between them, but Abreu regrouped and came back at him, finally able to hold off *****' crossover on lap 21. ***** lost some distance to Abreu and slowed on lap 24 with a flat left-rear tire. He visited the work area and restarted from the tail.

By that point, 15th-starting Tyler Thomas had passed two cars in one lap to enter the top-five and lined up behind Clauson in third for the restart with seven to go. He nailed the top and took second, but it appeared Abreu was too far out front. That changed with two to go as Ryan Bernal, who had been running inside the top 10 all race, nailed the turn-four wall, bringing out the final yellow.

Abreu got a good restart, and his teammate Kevin Thomas Jr. threw a slider on Tyler Thomas for second, allowing Rico to pull away. Tyler Thomas crossed over, and Clauson hit the bottom to go back by Thomas Jr., but it was all Abreu out front as he scored his ninth career series win to tie Chuck Gurney, Tony Elliott & Billy Boat for 72nd on the all-time list. He also set the ProSource Fast Time earlier in the night aboard the Toyota TRD - Curb Records No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I love the big moments and it looks like we're headed for another one tomorrow going against Bryan at his favorite track for the Midget Week title," Abreu said. "It's cool to come out on top tonight and hang in there with him; I know how much it would mean to me to win it, and I'm looking forward to tomorrow night. We've been a top-three car all week and late-race restarts have been killing me, honestly. We got racing with Jerry and Bryan, and it was hard to tell who was gonna win the thing."

Tyler Thomas finished off his fine run to earn another B&W Auto Mart Hard Charger Award, while posting his best-career USAC National Midget finish aboard the American Racing Custom Wheels - BT Machine No. 91t Spike/Esslinger.

"I had an absolute blast tonight," Thomas said. "We had an awesome race track to race on, and we have all week, to allow us to race our way up through the pack. We were good up on the curb and could go down and run the bottom a little bit too. We got to racing too hard with Clauson and Thomas to be able to make a run at the lead, but that was some of the most fun racing I've gotten to do. We couldn't quite get away from them on the last restart to get our momentum up to try to make a run at Rico. I'm proud of how much better we've made our car after switching to Spike Chassis this year, and we've got it rolling now and I'm comfortable. We're looking forward to Kokomo tomorrow and couldn't be happier with how everything is going so far, but I'm ready for that first win."

Clauson rounded out the podium and trails Abreu by one point going into the Midget Week finale at Kokomo Speedway on Sunday.

"We weren't quite good enough to battle for the win tonight, and we had to pull out all the tricks to put ourselves up on the podium," Clauson said. "The DNF in the heat race hurt us in the Midget Week points, but we're going to Kokomo tomorrow with a shot at it. There's no place I'd rather have a winner-take-all race for the Midget Week crown."

Kevin Thomas Jr. and Chase Stockon rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/another-big-moment-for-rico-abreu/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dominant Gardner Rules Perris​*
Damion Gardner led all 30 laps to win Saturday night's AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series feature at Perris Auto Speedway.

Gardner beat fast qualifier and point leader Mike Spencer to the checkered flag with Austin Williams, Matt Mitchell and Jake Swanson completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Damion Gardner, Mike Spencer, Austin Williams, Matt Mitchell, Jake Swanson, Richard Vander Weerd, Brody Roa, Rickie Gaunt, A.J. Bender, Cody Williams, Jace Vander Weerd, Logan Williams, Tommy Malcolm, Chris Gansen, Jeremy Ellertson, Jon Kairot, Eddie Tafoya, Mike Collins, Tobey Sampson, David Bezio, Cal Smith, Parker Colston.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/dominant-gardner-rules-perris/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Devon Dobie (23) and Kyle Sauder battle for the lead during the closing laps of the NRA Sprint Invader feature at Waynesfield Raceway Park. Dobie went on for the win.
(Mike Campbell photo)​*
*Dobie Prevails Over Sprint Invader Foes​*
Devon Dobie out-dueled Jess Stiger and Dustin Stroup to score the win in Saturday's K&L Ready Mix NRA Sprint Invader feature at Waynesfield Raceway Park.

Doble finished second in the first heat of the night, but found his way to the front in the 25-lap feature and held off all comers to collect the victory.

Kyle Sauder and Max Stambaugh completed the top five.

Kody Swanson won the Buckeye Machine Non Wing Sprints feature, while Chris Hicks (Block Insurance Tough Trucks) and David Yoder (Indian Lake Outfitters Compacts) also collected victories.

*The finish:*
Devon Dobie, Jess Stiger, Dustin Stroup, Kyle Sauder, Max Stambaugh, J.R. Stewart, Nick Roberts, Tyler Moore, Jared Horstman, Randy Hannagan, Rod Henning, Tim Allison, Hud Horton, Todd Heuerman, Kevin Roberts, Ed Neumeister, Shawn Dancer, Jarrod Delong, Luke Hall

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/dobie-prevails-over-sprint-invader-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Conquers Arizona Speedway​*
R. J. Johnson won Saturday's USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series feature at Arizona Speedway.

Johnson took the lead from Charles Davis Jr. on lap two and led the remainder of the 30-lap feature.

Davis finished second, ahead of Stevie Sussex, Matt Rossi and Josh Pelkey.

*The finish:*
R.J. Johnson, Charles Davis Jr., Stevie Sussex, Matt Rossi, Josh Pelkey, Mike Colegrove, Mike Martin, Andy Reinbold, Brian Hosford, Bruce St. James, Tye Mihocko, Tom Ogle, Josh Shipley, Joe Scheopner, Koty McGullam, Nick Aiuto, Robert King Jr., Dennis Gile, Michael Curtis, Chris Bonneau.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/johnson-conquers-arizona-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoiness Goes Back-To-Back At Billings​*
After a miserable first two weeks to open his 2015 season, it looks like David Hoiness has turned his year around big time.

One night after ending a winless drought of nearly two years, Hoiness found victory lane for the second night in a row in ASCS Frontier Region sprint car action when he took the checkered flag at Billings Motorsports Park.

The Billings driver, piloting the Hoiness Racing No. 27DD Wesmar-powered J&J, came from the third starting position to win the 25-lap feature at the same track where he won his first career main event in 2008. With his win, he moved up to sixth in the ASCS Frontier Region point standings.

Hoiness crashed while racing for the lead in the season opening main event at Billings on May 29th and had another crash the following week at Electric City Speedway, and also struggled on other nights, which Hoiness admitted had the team's spirits down. Hoiness, however, ran strong and won a wild main event Friday night at Gallatin Speedway before completing his weekend with another win at Billings. Before Friday, his last trip to victory lane came in August 2013 at Gallatin.

Series points leader J.J. Hickle of Quilcene, Wash. extended his run of podium finishes to start the year to six with a runner-up effort in the Peterson Racing No. 23n Ostrich-powered Rocket. Outside pole-sitter Josh Ostermiller of Billings had his best finish of the season, taking third in the Harvey Ostermiller No. 12 Wesmar-powered GF1.

Phil Dietz of Laurel, Mont. maintained his second place position in the point standings after coming from ninth to finish fourth in the Dietz Prevost Racing No. 72 Kistler-powered Maxim. Hickle and Dietz, who are separated by 46 points, are the only two drivers to have finished in the Top 5 every night so far this season.

Trever Kirkland of Helena, Mont. finished fifth in the Kirkland Racing No. 37 Shark-powered Triple X. Randy Pierce, Skylar Gee, Kelly Miller, pole-sitter Tyler Liebig and Bryan Brown rounded out the top 10.

*The finish:*
David Hoiness, J.J. Hickle, Josh Ostermiller, Phil Dietz, Trever Kirkland, Randy Pierce, Skylar Gee, Kelly Miller, Tyler Liebig, Bryan Brown, Trevor Turnbull, Chauncey Filler, Seth Ostermiller, Shad Petersen, Junior Nelson, Roger Cummings, Johnny Nelson, Joe Ramaker, D.J. Brink, Jeremy Mccune

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hoiness-goes-back-to-back-at-billings/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sean Dodenhoff moves under Gary Conterno in BCRA midget action on his way to a decisive win at the Petaluma Speedway. (M&M Photo)*​
*Dodenhoff Collects Bay Cities Win​*
Sean Dodenhoff won the Bay Cities Racing ***'n midget program on the 3/8-mile Petaluma clay oval in domineering fashion, leading from start to finish aboard the Dodenhoff EMC/Chevy.

Dodenhoff took control on a complete restart following the initial green flag after several cars near the front came together exiting the first turn. During the avoidance melee, both Shannon McQueen and Taylor Simas flipped their mounts near the end of the backstretch, ending up on the infield at the entrance to turn three. Both drivers were uninjured, but their mounts were sidelined.

The restart moved Dodenhoff to the front row, and at the drop of the green flag he simply jumped into the lead and never looked back, opening his margin lap-after-lap. Michael Faccinto, aboard the Bret Felkins Spike/Chevy held second over Terry "Panda" Nichols driving his Spike/Chevy. The battle for fourth quickly developed between Nick Chivello in the Paul Chivello Spike/Esslinger and Brian Gard aboard the Storcks Garage Ellis/Chevy.

Nearing the mid-way point of the 30-lapper, Chivello and Gard brought third-running Nichols into the fold as they battled for position, at one point nearly three-abreast at the line.

Dodenhoff meanwhile, continued stretching his advantage, often exiting the fourth turn onto the front straight with his front wheels several feet off the ground.

The lone caution flag was waved on the 27th circuit for a spinning Gard in turn-two. Although Gard had been running fifth when he spun, he still maintained fifth while restarting at the rear because the remainder of the field had been lapped at that point, with fast-qualifier and sixth-running Scott Pierovich lapped one round before the caution.

With three laps remaining and Dodenhoff's near half-lap advantage lost, he nonetheless, again powered away from is pursuers, taking the checkered flag in decisive fashion. Faccinto claimed second over Chivello, Nichols and Gard.

Dodenhoff stated after that the handling setup and power made the difference, as he was able to charge through the heavy ruts better than his competition.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/dodenhoff-collects-bay-cities-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Remains In Johnson's No. 41​*
Sammy Swindell will continue to pilot the Jason Johnson Racing entry the next two weeks until Johnson can return to the cockpit.

Swindell has guided the team to a trio of top-10 finishes in five races with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, including two seventh-place results last weekend.

"Friday and Saturday were better (than the previous weekend)," he said. "We made a little setup mistake Friday or else we could have had a better run, but just to be in the dash two nights in a row says a lot."

Swindell opened last weekend's tripleheader on Friday at Crawford County Speedway in Denison, Iowa, where he qualified fourth quickest before advancing from fourth to second place in a heat race.

That locked him into the dash, where he again maneuvered from fourth to second to garner the outside front row starting position for the main event.

"We had the car way too tight in the feature," he said. "I was able to run good when we were out by ourselves. When we got into traffic I really struggled with it. We also had a right rear tire shrink on us and that just upset the car. We showed a lot of speed. It was a pretty good night."

Swindell battled inside the top five for most of the race before scoring a seventh-place finish.

The team ventured to Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa, on Saturday for the Mediacom Shootout, which Swindell began by qualifying 25th quickest. His third-place finish in a heat race helped him advance into the dash thanks to the World of Outlaws new race format.

"We made a little change for the heat and were pretty good," he said. "They were in a hurry because of the weather and we were in the last heat. As soon as we got in from the heat I had to get back in for the dash. We made a couple of changes in a hurry and it wasn't the right way to go, but it showed us the direction we needed to be in."

Swindell dropped from third to seventh place in the dash, which lined him up on the inside of the fourth row for the main event. However, the feature was delayed approximately three hours because of rain, which was followed by a thick fog that engulfed the track during the main event.

"The car was really good in the main," he said. "I got messed up on the first lap and lost about four spots. On a track that narrow and fast I drove around some really good cars to get the positions back in the short 15-lap race we had. I was hoping it would keep going and we could have got a few more spots. It was so fast and there was just enough room to pass. It was hard to pass, but there was enough room to do that. There's not a lot of times you get to run the main event and it's that quick."

Swindell finished seventh during the feature, which was deemed official after 15 laps because of a lack of visibility.

The weekend concluded on Sunday at Huset's Speedway, where Swindell qualified 31st quickest. He rallied from 11th to seventh place in a heat race and from 13th to fifth during the Last Chance Showdown to lock into the 23rd starting position for the main event.

"That put us at the back and it wound up being a little train going around there," he said. "There wasn't much room to pass. At the end we had a few people get aggressive and got bumped out of the way. It was a shame to get beat up when you're running in the position I was that late in the race, but that happens in racing."

He was credited with a 23rd-place result.

Swindell and Jason Johnson Racing will compete this Tuesday at Granite City Speedway in Sauk Rapids, Minn., Friday at River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D., and Saturday at Dakota State Fair Speedway in Huron, S.D., with the World of Outlaws.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/swindell-remains-in-johnsons-no-41/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hamilton And USAC Part Ways​*
After seven weeks as executive director of United States Auto Club, Davey Hamilton is no longer associated with the motorsports sanctioning body.

Hamilton confirmed the news to SPEED SPORT by phone on Monday afternoon. He said a difference of opinion with USAC President and CEO Kevin Miller led to the departure.

"I have a passion for short-track racing," said Hamilton, who officially joined USAC on March 10. "USAC has a great name and has done a lot for me and my career, but after getting in there and really going into the deep end I was ready to go for it and get the racing side of it to where hopefully it once was.

"Unfortunately Kevin and I just didn't see eye to eye on the direction he felt it needed to go and the direction I felt it needed to go as far as the racing component was (concerned). I think he felt everything I was doing was - I was working too much in the future and maybe not so much on today. But I didn't know how to change things immediately."

Hamilton admitted many of his plans were focused on long-term growth.
"All of my changes would have been more of a long-term plan," the former Indy car driver added. "I had one-, three- and five-year plans in place.

Unfortunately we just didn't see eye to eye on the way either one of us thought that USAC should go.

"He (Kevin Miller) said he felt I was working on things that were just too far in the future," Hamilton added. "I was working too far out. I was guilty of that. I have to say that he hit the nail on the head. I really was working on things in the future.

"I had some ideas on short-term things. He didn't really like some ideas that I had on the short term," Hamilton said. "I'm not sure what he wanted me to do exactly. I do think he felt that I needed to go to every race possible and I felt like I can't go to every race and try to fix the long-term package at the same time. I went to plenty of races while I was there, trust me. I got input from the racers and promoters and evaluated what I felt we did right and what we did wrong and how we could make things better."

At the end of the day, Hamilton said he felt like it was just easier to part ways with USAC now.

"It was much easier to sever the relationship seven weeks in rather than waiting a year from now," he said. "I didn't want to be the guy who heard, 'Hey Davey's been there a year and nothing's changed.' I didn't feel that was a direction I wanted to go."

Hamilton said he felt pressured to micro-manage each individual series, but that he didn't agree with that philosophy.

"I felt that was a position that maybe they wanted me to take, but I'm not a micro manager at any point," Hamilton said. "I'm a guy to come in and evaluate what's going on and make sure that if there is anything we do differently or any changes, that we really evaluate them properly and make the right decisions. Don't just make knee-jerk reactions."

Hamilton discussed many of the things he had hoped to change with SPEED SPORT, including finding a way to return the Honda USAC National Midget Series to a more prominent position within the industry. He also wanted to work on finding more national events for the USAC Silver Crown Series, as well as create a unified rules package for the USAC HPD Midget Series divisions around the country.

"One thing we needed to do is make events out of Silver Crown races, not just races," Hamilton said. "We needed to get them back to where they use to be. I think Andy (Hillenburg, Silver Crown series director) did a really good job getting the participants back involved and activated. I felt it was my job to get the events kicked back up.

"If you look at the midget series across the country, none of them are super healthy," Hamilton continued. "The engine cost is out of control in the midgets. You have to pay $55,000 for a Toyota to be able to win and you're racing for $2,000 or $3,000 (to win) at the most. It just doesn't make any sense.

Most races are $1,000 to win.

"Most importantly, I met with all the engine manufacturers that are currently involved with the USAC midgets and some new ones to try to find an engine that can be competitive for much less of an investment. I was working on a program - and I'm not going to mention any manufacturers or people - they felt that they had an opportunity to have a 375 horsepower engine that cost $20,000 and that will last 1,500 miles. That is basically three years.

"It's just unfortunate that the spigot got turned off before we really got going full bore," Hamilton said.

Hamilton said he will continue to run his King of the Wing Sprint Car Series, which will no longer be a part of USAC. He is also working toward returning his Verizon IndyCar Series team to full-time status after only running the Indianapolis 500 this year through a partnership with Dennis Reinbold and Kingdom Racing.

"We already have a program put together for 2016's 500, but we'd like to make it more of a full-time team," said Hamilton, who will also continue to work as an analyst during IndyCar events on the IMS Radio Network.

Hamilton made it clear he holds no ill will toward USAC and wishes only the best for Miller, USAC and everyone involved with the sanctioning body.

"At the end of the day all I can say, without USAC I wouldn't have had the career that I've had," Hamilton said. "USAC has helped me get to the ultimate in motorsports for me, which is the Indy 500, and be an Indy car driver on a full-time basis. Without USAC, I don't feel like I would have made it.

"I still have heart, passion and support for USAC completely," he added. "I want nothing but the best for them. It's just that unfortunately the ideas I had for USAC and the direction I felt it needed to go and the direction Kevin Miller felt it needed to go were obviously two different things."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/hamilton-and-usac-part-ways/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fuller Ready To Face Outlaws At Home​*
Tim Fuller wasn't able to follow the World of Outlaws Late Model Series full time this season as he had hoped, but now the national tour is coming to him.

Fuller, the Watertown, N.Y., driver who ran full time with the WoO LMS for the better part of eight seasons, will make his first series appearance of the year Thursday evening at Fonda Speedway in Fonda, N.Y., when the national tour returns to the Empire State for the first time since 2013 as part of the four-race Great Northern Tour.

Fuller, who has spent this season driving a DIRTcar Big-Block Modified for Dave and Kelly Rauscher after budget constraints forced him to abandon plans for another full-time WoO LMS campaign, plans to field his own Rocket Chassis with support from the Rauschers and their company D.C. Rauscher Inc. at Fonda as well as the Great Northern Tour finale at Weedsport Speedway in Weedsport, N.Y., on June 23.

"I'm beyond excited to finally get back in a Late Model," said Fuller, who scored the most recent of his 14 career WoO LMS victories last July at River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D. "I hope we can show up and be competitive right out of the box. You always think you can jump back in it and go. It might take some laps to get acclimated, but I think we'll do OK."

Although he may need a few laps to knock the rust off, Fuller will certainly be among the drivers to watch at New York's two WoO LMS events, which bookend the Great Northern Tour (the trek also includes two events in Ontario, Canada, June 20-21 at Brighton Speedway and Cornwall Motor Speedway).

After more than a decade of modified success that included two Super DIRTcar Series titles, Fuller made the transition to Late Models in 2007, claiming the WoO LMS Rookie of the Year Award while also still competing in modifieds. He spent the next six years following the WoO LMS full time, notching a career-best WoO LMS points finish of fourth in 2009 and establishing himself as a force in the full-fendered division.

But Fuller's Late Model progression began to slow in 2011, largely due to a split with the Gypsum Express team and owner John Wight, who gave Fuller his start in Late Models in 2005. Fielding his own team, Fuller went winless in WoO LMS action in 2011 and 2012 before a connection with Kennedy Motorsports got him headed in the right direction in 2013 and produced a long-awaited return to WoO LMS victory lane.

After plans for Kennedy Motorsports initially took Fuller away from the WoO LMS in 2014, Fuller rejoined the tour full time midway through the season and was again successful with eight top fives and one win through the tour's final 20 races, even while essentially funding the team mostly with his own money after Kennedy Motorsports ran into funding issues.

With his promising performance in the second half of last season, Fuller hoped to return to the WoO LMS full time this year, but without sufficient funding, he made the difficult decision to leave his Late Model equipment parked and pursue opportunities to race closer to home in a modified.

"I feel like, in a lot of ways, I didn't get a fair shake," Fuller said of his last few seasons in Late Models. "It's frustrating because when things were clicking, we were pretty good in the Late Models. But you just never know how that stuff's gonna happen.

"It kills me not racing the Late Model stuff. I still watch DirtonDirt.com and see all those guys and it kills me that I'm not out there doing it. But the money just isn't there. You just can't go out there and do it like I did. A lot of that was on my own dime. I just can't do that anymore when it puts my family in jeopardy."

With the WoO LMS returning to New York for the first time since 2013, Fuller will at least have the opportunity to race with the series twice without breaking the bank to do it. Plus, he gets the added benefit of taking on the series regulars at two of his favorite tracks in Fonda's half-mile oval and Weedsport's three-eighths-mile circuit.

"I love Fonda; it's a great track and I've always loved racing there," Fuller said. "And I love Weedsport. We've won a couple championships there and a lot of races in the modified. I look forward to it. Both tracks have great people running the place, so that makes you want to support these races even more."

While Fuller may have plenty of experience in his modified at both Fonda and Weedsport, he doesn't expect that to be a major factor in his performance in the upcoming WoO LMS events. He only has a handful of Late Model starts between the two tracks and he's learned from his experience in both divisions that very little translates between the two cars.

"It's always different when we go somewhere with our Late Model that you're used to running your modified," Fuller said. "The cars just react different and race differently. I don't think there's really anything that carries over between the two. You know how to race the track, but that's it. As far as any similarities in the two different cars, there's none."

Fuller knows he'll have to make a quick adjustment from his modified back to his Late Model if he's going to compete with the WoO LMS regulars who have had nearly half a season to get their machines dialed in. However, after going back and forth between the two divisions numerous times over the years, he's confident he can get back up to speed quickly and score a pair of solid finishes.

"We've put a lot of time into this Late Model just for two races because we want to make the most of it," Fuller said. "I want to go out there and be competitive and prove that I can still do it. I know we can, but we're coming into it after not turning a lap (in a Late Model) since November. These guys have been hard at it almost half a season already and they're on top of their stuff.

"Would I love to come back for myself and do good in these two races?

Absolutely. And I think we can. We're gonna do our best, but I'm gonna just enjoy being back in my Late Model regardless of how it goes."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/fuller-ready-to-face-outlaws-at-home/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Steele Cruises To First Stadium Truck Win​*
Seventeen-year-old Scotty Steele collected his first career SPEED Energy Stadium Super Trucks Presented by TRAXXAS victory Saturday at the Honda Indy Toronto.

Steele led wire to wire as wild action took place behind him around the downtown Toronto street circuit through Exhibition Place.

Steele inherited the lead on the first lap from TRAXXAS driver Keegan Kincaid and led every lap. Just as the race got started, Toronto's Russell Boyle failed to negotiate a ramp on the frontstretch and ended up on his side.

While the young Canadian driver was unhurt, he did retire from the race, which was his first career SST start. Boyle finished ninth.

While Steele made the race look easy from the front, veterans Sheldon Creed and E.J. Viso battled fiercely for second behind the red LIVE/Think Loud Entertainment TRAXXAS truck, with the position decided only when Viso lost control of his own LIVE/Think Loud Entertainment truck and flipped the truck bringing out the second red flag of the event.

Viso was also unhurt in the accident and was credited with the eighth finishing position one lap down to the field.

Steele, who only six days ago laid in an Austin, Texas hospital after an accident in X Games Austin left him slightly disoriented, became the sixth different winner in 11 races in the 2015 SST season. Creed brought his TRAXXAS truck home second, with Robby Gordon's SPEED Energy truck finishing third, Kincaid fourth, Charles Dorrance in the Sportsman Finest truck fifth.

*The finish:*
Scotty Steele, Sheldon Creed, Robby Gordon, Keegan Kincaid, Charles Dorrance, Matt Brabham, Bill Hynes, E.J. Viso, Russell Boyle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/steele-cruises-to-first-stadium-truck-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Matt Sheppard Handles Traffic Jam​*
Matt Sheppard stayed a step ahead of Billy Decker in lapped traffic over the final 20 laps of the 18th annual Traffic Jam 60 to earn his second Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series win of the season and his first at Grandview Speedway Tuesday.

Sheppard started fourth after the Dig Safely NY 811 redraw and was soon dicing with pole sitter Billy Dunn in a battle for the lead that lasted until lap 19 when Sheppard took charge in the FX Caprara HBR No. 9h.

After a lone caution on lap three, the race stayed green. Decker started fifth on the field and slipped under Dunn for second on lap 24.

He closed in on Sheppard several times, but the Series point leader escaped in traffic each time. Decker was a car-length away when time ran out.

Stewart Friesen rallied late to finish third, followed by Dunn and Ryan Watt.
"I saw the checkered flag and was relieved," said Sheppard, the series point leader and first driver with more than one win this season. "This felt like the longest 60 laps ever. I know they call it the Traffic Jam."

Craig VonDohren, Grandview's leading all-time winner, set a track record (14.298) during Pole Position Raceway Fast Time qualifying, but had to settle for 11th after starting ninth.

"Matt had to deal with a lot of lapped cars," Decker said. "He'd clear them and then I'd have to wrestle with them. Win, lose or draw, it was a great race. This is a great place for us to race at in the series."

Friesen earned his podium finish after spirited duels with Watt and Dunn, but he never managed to get close enough to threaten Decker or Friesen.
Duane Howard won the companion 358 modified feature.

*The finish:*
Matt Sheppard, Billy Decker, Stewart Friesen, Billy Dunn, Ryan Watt, Brett Hearn, Danny Johnson, Duane Howard, Pat Ward, Tim Fuller, Craig VonDohren, Anthony Perrego, Peter Britten, Danny Creeden, Jimmy Phelps, Jimmy Horton, Keith Flach, Rich Scagliotta, Adam Roberts, Ryan Godown, Rick Laubach, Mark Forte, Ryan Forte, Larry Wight.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/matt-sheppard-handles-traffic-jam/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Breaks Through At Jacksonville​*
Bobby Pierce was leading the DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship standings going into Tuesday night's event at Jacksonville Speedway, but he had yet to post a victory.

Pierce checked the win off his list by surging past polesitter Michael Kloos on lap 11 and driving to the checkered flag.

Pierce, of Oakwood, Ill., is trying to join his father as a DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion this season. After his $5,000 victory on the Jacksonville bullring Tuesdaynight, he's certainly making it hard on the competition.

Runner-up Timothy Culp posted the best Summer Nationals finish of his career with Shannon Babb, Jason Feger and Kloos rounding out the top five.

"I didn't expect the win to come here," said Pierce, the reigning DIRTcar Late Model national champion who finished second in the 2013 Summer Nationals championship. "I've never been really good here. It's a little bullring and I'm pretty good at those, but I've never been able to have any good runs here. 
When you've got guys like Babb and everyone who's grown up here racing their whole lives on tracks like this, it's really hard to beat them, so to get the win here is pretty amazing. I'm just stoked to get rid of those top-fives and knock one off."

*The finish:*
Bobby Pierce, Timothy Culp, Shannon Babb, MoweaquaJason Feger, Michael Kloos, Ryan Unzicker, Billy Moyer Jr, Justin Reed, Brian Divley, Kolby Vanderbergh, Ryan Little, Austin Dillon, Mark Burgtorf, Jim Moon, Rich Bell, Greg Kimmons, Dennis Vandermersch, Steve Lance Jr, 34) Chuck Mitchell, H) Mike Hammerle, John Hahler, Jake Little

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/pierce-breaks-through-at-jacksonville/


----------



## Ckg2011

​
*Sohlberg Joins Albatec Racing​*
Finnish rally driver Kristian Sohlberg joined Albatec Racing's ever-growing stable of star drivers contesting select rounds of French, British and World RX.
The 37-year-old will first race one of the team's two-liter, 16v Peugeot 208 RX Supercars alongside Frenchman Julien Fébreau at Pont de Ruan on July 11-12, in round four of the French Rallycross Championship.

Kristian will then make his British Rallycross Championship debut alongside Team Principal and championship leader Andy Scott at Pembrey the following weekend, before heading into his first FIA World Rallycross Championship event at World RX of Turkey in Istanbul over the weekend of 2-4 October.

The former Mitsubishi Motors works driver has contested World and European rallies throughout his 15-year career, and finished runner-up in the Production World Rally Championship in 2002, with wins in Sweden and Rally New Zealand. Now the Espoo-based driver will switch his attentions to the high-octane sport of rallycross, which pitches the world's greatest drivers head-to-head across a series of short, sharp, all-action sprint races.

Kristian will undergo a test in France ahead of his first outing next month as the team continues to grow its impressive portfolio of drivers that sees the Dumfries-based outfit contest four rallycross series, including its championship-leading Euro RX and British RX title bids.

"I'm delighted to welcome Kristian to the team, as we've been in discussion with him for some time now but were previously unable to agree a mutual calendar of events," said Andy Scott, Albatec Racing Team Principal.

"His rally expertise, I'm sure, will be a great help on his rallycross debut, and I'm certain he will prove a valuable asset to the team.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/sohlberg-joins-albatec-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Preparing For Northern Tour​*
Darrell Lanigan knows that time for him to make up ground in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series championship chase is running out.

Luckily for Lanigan, 45, of Union, Ky., the next two weeks set up nicely for the three-time and defending WoO LMS champion to begin a mid-season push for his record fourth series title.

Lanigan, who has yet to win on this year's WoO LMS campaign and is currently 110 points behind leader Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga., in third in the series standings, will join the rest of the WoO LMS regulars in a stretch of seven series races over the final two weeks of June.

With the majority of those races taking place at tracks where Lanigan typically runs well, he knows he needs to take advantage of the upcoming events if he's going to have any shot at challenging Clanton and second-place Josh Richards of Shinnston, W.Va., for the $100,000 WoO LMS championship.

"If we're gonna make a run at this points deal, we definitely gotta get going soon and make some headway," said Lanigan, whose 70 career WoO LMS victories tops the national tour's all-time wins list. "We dug ourselves a bit of a hole and now every time we kind of get back in it, we keep having troubles. This is definitely the time to get going."

Lanigan will begin his attempt at a points-battle comeback when the WoO LMS heads to New York and Canada for four races during the Great Northern Tour. The 2015 version of the traditional northern trek features stops at Fonda (N.Y.) Speedway on Thurs., June 18, Brighton (Ontario) Speedway on Sat., June 20, Cornwall (Ontario) Motor Speedway on Sun., June 21 and Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway on Tues., June 23. The four Great Northern Tour events lead into one of the year's biggest races in the ninth annual Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa., June 25-27.

For Lanigan, the two Canadian events are especially appealing. Besides being a location that he doesn't get to visit very often, trips north of the border have been good to Lanigan in the past. The last time the WoO LMS visited Canada it was a two-race trip to Brighton and Cornwall in 2013 with Lanigan sweeping both events.

"They're good tracks for us, so I definitely look forward to going back up there," Lanigan said of Brighton's third-mile oval and Cornwall's quarter-mile track. "It's always good to go back to places where you've won before, plus it's neat to go to places like that where it's kind of a different atmosphere. You're in a completely different country. It's definitely interesting to go up there and see something you don't get to see every day."

Of course, Lanigan always looks forward to visiting Lernerville. The 4/10-mile oval has always been one of his better tracks, especially during the Firecracker 100 weekend. In eight Firecracker 100 A-Mains, Lanigan has an average finish of fourth. He notched four runner-up finishes in the event from 2008 through 2012 and added a third-place effort in 2013 before finally breaking through for his first Firecracker 100 triumph last season.

Last year's Firecracker victory was a momentous accomplishment for Lanigan, not only because of the event's prestige and $30,000 winner's paycheck, but also for the relief he felt after finally overcoming his repeated close-but-no-cigar runs in the race.

Lanigan's Firecracker 100 performance, which also included a preliminary night victory, was part of an unbelievable 2014 season that saw Lanigan score a single-season record 17 WoO LMS victories on his way to his third series championship.

Stuck in one of his longest winless droughts in recent memory - Lanigan hasn't gone more than three races into a season without winning a WoO LMS race since 2009 - Lanigan is far from his 2014 performance level, but he's confident he and his Club 29 Race Cars house car team can get there soon.

"Lernerville is a place we always seem to run well at and it's always exciting to go to a big race like the Firecracker," Lanigan said of Lernerville's blockbuster weekend that features separate complete preliminary night programs June 25-26 that determine the lineups for June 27's Firecracker 100 heat races. "Things were really clicking (last season) and we felt like we could win any race we ran. We still can do that, we just gotta get our program turned around a little bit and get going with it."

Part of Lanigan's excitement toward the upcoming busy stretch is the sheer number of opportunities it offers to race without the distractions that can occur during time off. While other race teams may find challenges in extended road trips, that's where Lanigan and his crew thrive. That has been especially true over the past two years since Lanigan launched Club 29 Race Cars. Getting out of the shop and racing every few days gives Lanigan the chance to focus on his own equipment.

"It definitely helps our racing to be on the road and racing more," said Lanigan, whose traveling crew is led by 2014 WoO LMS Crew chief of the Year Jason Jameson. "It hurts us at the shop some, but our main goal is to go out and win races. We definitely need to get our butts in gear and go out and do that."

Even though he's struggled to find his rhythm so far in 2015, Lanigan hasn't changed his approach or given up on his chances at another championship. Just like his successful 2014 season, Lanigan still goes to every race with the goal of winning.

"I think there's still a chance," Lanigan said of his title hopes. "Our goal is to win races and if you win races, the points will come.

"We've got a good team. If we can get on the road and get some racing under us, I think we'll be alright and get things turned around pretty quick. We're gonna go out to win races here on this trip and see what we can come up with."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/lanigan-preparing-for-northern-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harrison Holds Schrader At Bay​*
A star-studded field in Tuesday night's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals event at Jacksonville Speedway couldn't slow three-time series champion Mike Harrison.

Ken Schrader started alongside Harrison on the front row and led the first eight laps before Harrison used his inside line to slide in front when Schrader in the top lane caught the cushion just for a moment.

Harrison, of Highland, Ill., held off Schrader and the rest of the field through a couple of cautions to pick up his first victory of this year's tour.

"I love racing with Kenny," Harrison said. "He's got a lot of laps in the world. I just knew that top was a little hairy up there and I knew it was going to be a matter of being real smooth. Once I felt my car start coming in good and Kenny was starting to bobble a little bit, don't know if he was tightening up or I was putting a little pressure on him, I just figured I'd work right there next to him. It paid off, and I just tried to hold the lead and make smooth laps."

David Wietholder, Jeff Curl and Rusty Griffaw rounded out the top five. Former DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals champ Kenny Wallace was 11th.

*The finish:*
Mike Harrison, Ken Schrader, David Wietholder, Jeff Curl, Rusty Griffaw, Ray Bollinger, Steven Delonjay, Kyle Byerline, Ryan Blakeman, Jeff Leka, Kenny Wallace, Blake Buckholz, Russ Coultas, Austin Lynn, Steve Theivagt, Rick Weitekamp, Kasey Schrock, Charles Baker, Brian Lynn, Chad Evans, Justin Allgaier, Rodney Bowman, Tommy Sheppard, A.J. Fike

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/harrison-holds-schrader-at-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Jr. Banks $10,000 At Farley Speedway​*
Billy Moyer Jr. dominated the DIRTcar Summer Nationals event on Wednesday night at Farley Speedway, leading all 50 laps and collecting $10,000 for the effort.

Moyer Jr. started the feature alongside polesitter Bobby Pierce. Pierce and Moyer Jr. are 1-2 in the DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship standings, but on Wednesday night it was Moyer Jr. who surged to the lead on the first lap and survived four restarts to claim his first victory of the tour.

Chris Simpson charged from sixth to finish second with Pierce, Shannon Babb and Chad Simpson rounding out the top five.

With Pierce winning Tuesday at Jacksonville Speedway and Moyer Jr. getting into the win column on Wednesday night, the championship battle has taken an interesting turn. Pierce's father, Bob, is a two-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion (1992 & 1995) while Moyer Jr.'s legendary father, Billy, is a six-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champ (1993, 1994, 1996, 1999, 2001 and 2003).

Should either of them win the crown, they would become the first championship-winning father-son combo in series history.

"I'm not going to lie, I want my name on that championship with my dad,"

Moyer Jr. said. "If we stay up front we'll keep going."

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer Jr., Chris Simpson, Bobby Pierce, Shannon Babb, Chad Simpson, Billy Moyer, Ryan Unzicker, Jason Feger, Spencer Diercks, Justin Kay, Jason Rauen, Charlie McKenna, Austin Dillon, Darrel Moser, Jim Moon, Dave Eckrich, John Hahler, Mike Fryer, Joel Callahan, Timothy Culp, Ray Guss Jr., Chris Keller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/moyer-jr-banks-10000-at-farley-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Rules Hawkeye Dirt Tour​*
After the long green flag run that ended the night, Richie Gustin drove home from Thursday's IMCA Hawkeye Dirt Tour feature at Lee County Speedway with the biggest share of the green.

Gustin was scored first every time around the track in the 30-lapper for Xtreme Motor Sports Modifieds. The $1,000 victory was his series career-leading eighth and first this season.

Bill Roberts Jr. drew the pole but it was Gustin quickly into the lead from his outside front row starting spot. Kyle Brown came up from fourth and slipped past Gustin briefly on lap six, but Gustin got the front spot back for good by the time the circuit was scored.

Five cautions slowed the first half of the feature, which concluded with 14 green flag laps. Making the most of the fast top line, Gustin was five car lengths ahead of Brown at the checkers.

Troy Cordes raced from 10th starting to third, just ahead of Todd Shute. Andrew Schroeder was fifth while defending champion and current point leader Mike Van Genderen took sixth.

Other winners were Damon Murty in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars, Joey Gower in the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods and Josh Barnes in the Mach-1 Sport Compacts.

*The finish:*
Richie Gustin, Kyle Brown, Troy Cordes, Todd Shute, Andrew Schroeder, Mike Van Genderen, Kurt Kile, Jeff Waterman, Bill Roberts Jr., Nick Roberts, Brandon Rothzen, Brandon Banks, Mitchell Morris, Ed Thomas, Ryan Maitland, Tyler Cale, Scott Hogan, David Brown, Ronn Lauritzen, Jared Fuller, Tyler Groenendyk, Lonnie Heap, Cayden Carter, Patrick Flannagan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/gustin-rules-hawkeye-dirt-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Roars To Fonda WoO Score​*
After a midday rain added moisture to the Fonda Speedway surface, humid weather kept the half-mile much tackier than normal Thursday night, a situation that played right into Shane Clanton's hand.

"This car loves flat tracks with big corners and I love fast tracks," said Clanton as he savored his fifth World of Outlaws Late Model win of the season. "And bit by bit, we're getting better on the other tracks. But tonight wasn't as easy as it looked. All that lapped traffic made me tight across the middle of the turns, but by myself, I could go anywhere."

Anywhere indeed! Clanton won by a full straight over the resurgent Chub Frank and young Chase Junghans, who spent the entire 40 laps battling each other. Frank Heckenast Jr. and crowd favorite Tim McCreadie rounded put the top five, with Darrell Lanigan, last-starting Josh Richards, Eric Wells, Morgan Bagley and Rick Eckert trailing.

Brandon Overton shot around polesitter Frank on the initial break, with Clanton settling into third. On lap five he dropped Frank a spot, then began showing Overton his nose. When Overton hit turn one too hard on lap eight and slipped up, Clanton blasted by, with Frank soon following.

Overton and Michael Oakes then got together on the backstretch on lap 10, drawing the first yellow and setting up the first restart battle between Frank and Junghans, with the latter prevailing. But a restart as halfway approached, precipitated by Bryan Bernheisel's hard trip into the turn four wall, let Frank get it back.

The most serious tangle of the night came on lap 23, when Jimmy Bernheisel shot high in turn one, tagging Dan Stone and sending him flipping into turn two. One more yellow for an innocent spin on lap 24 kept the field closed up but from that restart on, Clanton just ran away from the field.

The action was in the middle of the top 10, with Hackenast shooting down the fourth running McCreadie, who then fell into the clutches of Lanigan. He, in turn, was fighting off Richards, who had switched cars after his engine went up in smoke just as he won his heat. But in the end, they all finished in that order.

"We were good but not as good as Clanton," offered Frank. "But I finally figured out that the outside was better on the restarts and that got us going. This track was really fast tonight!"

Junghans admitted he "took the wrong lane once and that was the difference. The car was good otherwise and we should have been second. But Clanton, he's in a different time zone."

Billy Decker, in his first LM outing in two seasons, cranked out the fastest qualifying lap, 17.135 seconds, then suffered engine problems in his heat.

Clanton, who timed in third, kept getting faster and notched a new track record of 15.970 in winning his heat.

*The finish:​*
(3) Shane Clanton/40 $8,550
2. (1) Chub Frank/40 $4,550
3. (4) Chase Junghans/40 $3,250
4. (7) Frank Heckenast Jr./40 $2,850
5. (8 ) Tim McCreadie/40 $2,650
6. (10) Darrell Lanigan/40 $2,250
7. (6) Josh Richards/40 $2,050
8. (11) Eric Wells/40 $1,850
9. (9) Morgan Bagley/40 $1,750
10. (18 ) Rick Eckert/40 $1,800
11. (5) Gregg Satterlee/39 $1,000
12. (17) Ross Robinson/39 $1,450
13. (21) Philip Potts/39 $900
14. (15) Jordan Yaggy/39 $1,100
15. (2) Brandon Overton/35 $1,300
16. (12) Boom Briggs/23 $1,250
17. (19) Jim Bernheisel/22 $660
18. (16) Dan Stone/22 $640
19. (14) Tim Fuller/18 $620
20. (23) Bryan Bernheisel/17 $600
21. (22) Aaron Jacobs/16 $600
22. (20) Michael Oakes/8 $600
23. (24) Jon Rahacevich/1 $600
24. (23) Greg Oakes/0 $625​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/clanton-roars-to-fonda-woo-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eight In A Row For Jonathan Davenport​*
Jonathan Davenport took the lead on lap 27 and sprinted away from the field to win the Dunn-Benson Ford Wayne Gray Memorial at Fayetteville Motor Speedway.

The win makes his fourth consecutive in Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series competition and his eighth straight overall victory.

Davenport helmed his K&L Rumley Enterprises, TS Crane Service, Sundance Services, and Sundance Flowback Well Testing, Longhorn Chassis No. 6 to his sixth win this season with the LOLMDS and his eighth-straight overall victory.

Earl Pearson Jr. led 22 laps of the 50-lap feature and finished second. Steve Francis charged from ninth to place third. He was followed by Steve Casebolt and Ross Bailes.

"Everybody started getting on the bottom and it started to turn black," Davenport said. "I came here last year, and I knew it was going to be close on tire wear. Tonight, we almost had a flat. At the end, I rode around just trying to conserve them. I can't thank Kevin and Leroy Rumley and everybody back at the shop. All of my crew and sponsors, a big thanks to all of them as well. This is just awesome."

Justin Labonte, son of NASCAR driver Terry Labonte, grabbed the lead at the start of the feature and held the point for the first five laps of the race.

Pearson started alongside Labonte and then forged ahead on lap six in the Carlton and Kemp Lamm-owned, Dunn-Benson Ford, Lucas Oil Products, Black Diamond entry.

Pearson held off Davenport until a few laps after a mid-race caution for Scott Autry. Davenport used the outside line to take the lead on lap 27 and never looked back.

Pearson was satisfied with his second place finish.

"We had a good car tonight," he said. "On that last restart, I knew I wasn't going to be able to hold off Jonathan. He is on a roll, no doubt! We have to feel good about this performance tonight in front of my car owners, sponsors and friends."

Francis was pleased with his solid third-place finish.

"The whole team has worked hard trying to turn our year around, and we have been making progress," Francis said. "If we keep running like this, we might be able to beat Davenport."

Justin Labonte set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time among the 24 entrants, with a lap of 16.915 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Earl Pearson Jr., Steve Francis, Steve Casebolt, Ross Bailes, Brandon Sheppard, Justin Labonte, Jimmy Owens, Johnny Pursley, Eddie Carrier Jr., Kevin Wilson, Devin Moran, Scott Autry, Dustin Mitchell, Steven Roberts, Jim Manka, Don O'Neal, Chris Brown, Dennis Erb Jr., Jared Landers, Michael Marlowe, Chris Ferguson, Scott Bloomquist, Lauren Longbrake.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/eight-in-a-row-for-jonathan-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four Straight For Schatz​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6917&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz held off Dusty Zomer to score his fourth win in a row and 15th of the season on Friday night at River Cities Speedway.

"That was fun in traffic," Schatz said. "The race track was unbelievable. There was a top, a bottom, a middle - sliding, turning. It's not very often that it happens like that."

Racing against impending weather, the green flag fell on the 40-lap feature with Zomer and Schatz on the front row. Zomer led the first two laps but a caution flag fell shortly after the second lap was completed. When the race returned to green, Schatz slid Zomer in turns three and four to lead lap three.

Schatz caught the back of the field on lap six and began lapping cars. As the laps ticked by Schatz expanded his lead as the field behind him stayed tight and worked their way through the traffic. By the final red flag of the night on lap 33, Schatz had built up a nearly four second lead over second place Zomer. On the restart, Zomer tried to make a move on the six-time champion, but it was Schatz's to lose.

"It's hard to tell what's going on when you're up front," Schatz said. "You just keep pushing as hard as you can. My car, for a point, got really good, really good and then it seemed like those yellows kind of hurt the momentum a little bit and it got really, really tight."

Through 36 races so far this season, Schatz has built up a 192 point lead over Shane Stewart in his campaign for a seventh series championship.

"Hats off to these three guys, they're unbelievable," Schatz said of his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team. "The car owner we have, we couldn't do it without his hard work and his effort to put us here with great marketing partners like Chevrolet Performance and Bad Boy Buggies and all the great people we have."

The battle for second and third was intense all night with a series of drivers fighting for the spots.

After Schatz took over the lead, Zomer settled in to second with Paul McMahan on his tail. By lap 12, it was Shane Stewart who, after slipping back to fourth at the start of the night, raced around McMahan on the high side of turns one and two. Five laps later, Stewart had caught Zomer and began trying to work his way around for second.

"We may have bumped a little bit but that's short track racing and that's what makes it fun and interesting," Stewart said of contact made between he and Zomer on lap 19. "I actually thought I had him there and then the caution came out. Just had to get my nose clean because I was pretty tight behind cars and blistered the right rear tire a little bit and probably hurt us a little bit later in the race."

After a caution on lap 31 and then a red flag on lap 33, Stewart tried again to get around Zomer but was not able as he fought off attempts by Brad Sweet, Joey Saldana and McMahan to get around him.

Zomer closed out the night in second with Stewart right behind in third. The finish was the best ever World of Outlaws finish for Zomer.

"I'm glad we could put on a heck of a show. Donny, he's good. Obviously you can tell he's been doing this for many years. He got around traffic really nice and he was able to maneuver really nice. I'm just happy for this whole team&#8230; they gave me a heck of a car tonight."

Just one week ago, Zomer had a wild crash at River Cities that ended the night for his No. 82 Buffalo Wild Wings team.

"Last week, obviously, we made the papers up here for taking a wild ride so now we're happy we're maybe making the papers here for making a top-three at the Outlaw show," Zomer said. "Super happy for the team, it was a good run."

For Stewart, the finish was the 20th top-five run of the season for his No. 2 Eneos/Larson Marks Racing team.

"It's great to come here to Grand Forks," Stewart said. "This is an awesome crowd. I haven't been here in a long time. It's good to see the fan support and head on to Huron and hopefully we can pick up a win then."

For the first time ever, the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on Dakota State Fair Speedway in Huron, S.D. for the Iverson Huron presents, tomorrow night. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/dakota-state-fair-speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...015/06/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-River-Cities.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Starts Speedweek With A Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7134&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

This time last year Dale Blaney had only recorded one University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions win. Then Ohio Sprint Speedweek rolled around and "The Low Rider" went on a tear that would propel him to an unprecedented fifth series championship.

Well, this year heading into the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek Presented by Cometic Gasket at Attica Raceway Park, Blaney already had three UNOH All Star wins. He added a fourth series win Friday on Ohio CAT/UBS Financial Services Night at "Ohio's Finest Racing" venue as he tries to claim that $25,000 bonus from Cometic Gasket if he can now win four more of the remaining eight events.

The cautions fell perfectly for Blaney keeping him out of lapped traffic until the last five laps. He was only seriously challenged once, that coming on lap nine when Parker Price-Miller got by. Blaney, who won the World of Outlaws event at Attica a few weeks ago, would regain the lead a lap later and held the point the remaining 30 laps for his 119th career All Star win. He sits third on Attica's all-time win list now with 23 wins, 15 of which have been All Star victories.

"Really, really a cool place to come race. I've had a lot of success here. I have to thank John Bores (promoter) and his family for having a great facility. Every time we come here it always puts on a good race. Forty lap races here are a lot of fun. Sheldon (Haudenschild) came from way in the back (20th) and got third," said Blaney beside his GoMuddy.com/Eyecon Trail Cameras/BadAzz Box Blinds/Xecute Scent Control/Big Game Tree Stands backed #1.

"I was really good in one and two but struggled a little bit in three and four. I should have gotten way down in three and four&#8230;I just felt like I couldn't hit it so I just kind of rolled in the middle and it worked out. Cautions came out at the right time. I saw Parker Price-Miller under me there early&#8230;I hate leading races but it worked out," added Blaney.

"I can't thank Big Game and Muddy enough for coming on board with us and Janet Holbrook and CH Motorsports. George (Fisher, crew chief) and Skippy&#8230;they just keep doing what they do and Donny is there and we got a couple new guys&#8230;Scuba and Bob Ream. We're looking forward to a good week," concluded Blaney.

While Blaney benefitted from the cautions, six time Attica champion Byron Reed needed longer runs to have a shot at the win. That didn't happen and he would bring his Crown Battery/Kistler Engines backed machine home in second.

"This format the All Stars use makes it very fair. In past years with this many cars and you draw a 50 you'd be in serious trouble. It reinvigorates me a little bit. We had a great run and to stand up here in second is good. Wish I had something for Dale. I felt like we were as good as him when we got going. But definitely I didn't restart as well&#8230;it took me five laps or so to get going. I have to thank my crew Curt and Kevin and Dick and my mom and dad," said Reed.

Sheldon Haudenschild lived up to the family reputation of being a rim-rider. The Wooster, Ohio driver had the capacity crowd on the edge of their seats as he blasted from his 20th starting spot to a third place finish. Besides his dad, the legendary Jac Haudenschild working on the #93, Sheldon had long-time family friend and mechanic Bonzai Bruns and Zach Ames turning the wrenches on his Southern Pacific Farms/Triple X Racing backed machine.

"Starting back there you kind of just want to get through the first five laps and keep your nose clean and then make your moves quick. They watered the track right before we went out and I saw the top was really nice and I kind of committed myself there&#8230;I was going to run 40 laps up there and see what happens," said Haudenschild.

"I got into the front stretch wall there once. I was getting kind of tight on the curb and ran under Kasey (Kahne) and thought I was going to get into him or spin out. Thankfully I was able to keep it going and there were a few mishaps there in front of me and put me there toward the front. About halfway a spark plug wire fell off so I went to the bottom for five six laps to see what was going on. And then we had that late restart and I went for it to try and get a top three," added Haudenschild.

Price-Miller and Blaney would bring the field of 26 to green for the 40-lap UNOH All Star feature with Blaney gaining the upper hand. Price-Miller, Reed, Kasey Kahne, Cap Henry, Caleb Helms, Jamie Veal and Brad Bacon would give chase. As Blaney pulled away slightly the battle for second was entertaining between Price-Miller, Reed, Henry and Kahne.

As Blaney caught up with the back of the pack, Price-Miller began to close with Henry and Reed continuously swapping the third spot. Price-Miller drove under Blaney in turns three and four to grab the lead on lap 9 but Blaney drove back by in one and two.

The caution would fly on lap 11 for Greg Wilson who came to rest off the banking in turn four. That would give Blaney and open track and he would pull away again on the restart as Price-Miller ran comfortably in second while Reed and Henry continued their battle for third while Kahne and Bacon stayed close.

By lap 15 all eyes were on Haudenschild who had moved from his 20th starting spot to 8th. Also, Kahne started to come alive and drove into fourth at the half-way point and was up to third when the caution flew on lap 26. Haudenschild had worked his way to fourth as well.

Blaney would again pull away when the green flew as Price-Miller held off Kahne with Reed regaining fourth as Haudenschild made heavy contact with the front stretch wall on lap 27. With 10 laps to go Kahne drove around Price-Miller for the runner-up spot and was closing as Blaney prepared to hit heavy lapped traffic with Reed moving into third on lap 33.

Blaney finally caught the back of the field and started to lap cars with just five laps to go. Reed had now caught Kahne and the two locked up in a great battle. Kahne would make contact with one of the infield tires and spun but was able to keep going but lost three positions. The caution would come out as the tire Kahne made contact with was pushed onto the track.

That would set up a three lap battle to the checkers with Blaney leading Reed, Price-Miller, Haudenschild, Henry, Kahne and Bacon. Blaney would pull away on the restart as Reed worked to gain his momentum back. Blaney would take the win over Reed as Haudenschild got around Price-Miller on the last lap for third with Kahne rounding out the top five.

Henry, Jamie Veal, Bacon, Wilson - who came back after his early race mishap - and Helms would round out the top 10.

Attica Raceway Park returns to action on Friday, July 3 for Fan Appreciation Night presented by the Bauman Auto Group. Just $10 general admission for the 410 and 305 sprints, late models and dirt trucks. The pit gates will be open after hot laps for fans to meet the teams and hot dogs will only be $1.

For more information go to www.atticaracewaypark.com

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH.../Dale-Blaney-Wins-at-Attica-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Keeps Streaking In Texas​*
Rodney Sanders registered his fifth straight USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental victory Friday night as the series made its first-ever stop at the Red River Speedway.

Sanders started on the pole for the 40-lap main event and except for a trio of restarts-including after a tense third and final caution with six laps to go-nobody got any closer than that to the 25-year-old from Happy, Texas.

Dereck Ramirez and Jesse Sobbing were glued to the rear bumper of Sanders for the final restart on lap 34, but despite their best efforts were no match for the two-time defending USMTS National Champion.

Triston Dycus came from ninth to finish fourth on the tricky high-banked bullring, with Johnny Scott hanging on for a fifth-place finish.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jesse Sobbing, Dereck Ramirez, Triston Dycus, Johnny Scott, Sean Jones, Grant Junghans, Daniel Hilsabeck, Chadd Howell, Joe Duvall, Austin Theiss, Logan Robertson, Ronnie Gould III, Austin Bonner, Jeremy Gossett, Stormy Scott, Chase Allen, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Cody Smith, Philip Houston, C.A. Nix, Gene Weaver, John Webb, Cade Dillard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/sanders-keeps-streaking-in-texas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nine Straight For Jonathan Davenport​*
Jonathan Davenport passed leader Chris Ferguson on lap 45 and went on to win the Grassy Smith Memorial Friday night at Cherokee Speedway.

The win for the current Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Points Leader was a series record five-in-a-row for the 31-year-old racer. Since Memorial Day weekend, he has won nine consecutive features.

Ferguson led the first 44 laps of the race and finished second. He was trailed by defending race winner Don O'Neal. Ross Bailes and Earl Pearson Jr. completed the top five.

"That win took a lot of patience," Davenport said. "I knew when we rolled out for the feature, our tires were too hard. I managed the tires for the first 15 or so laps because I didn't want to burn the edges off. This car just came alive late in the race. I'd really like to thank my crew; they worked their tails off on this thing.

"Thank you to all of these fans for coming out here tonight," he continued. "I almost consider this my home track. I just love coming to this place. I almost got too excited there when I caught up to Chris. I found a little lane coming off of turn four. I knew he was running the top and the only way I was going to pass him was to slide him. I hope I left him enough room. He and I usually race pretty clean together. Man, what a roll we are on."

Ferguson set a track record in Miller Welders Time Trials and then won the first heat to earn the pole starting spot for the 50-lap feature.

A lap-40 caution flag slowed the field for one last time. That allowed Davenport to set him up on the final restart once it went green.

"Yes, I should have stayed higher on the track," said Ferguson. "We had a great car all night long, so what can you say? I wanted to win this race bad; we had a lot of fans here. We came so close to getting our first Lucas Oil victory, so it is a bit heartbreaking. Even still, second place against these guys says something about our race team. We never give up.

"I left the door open with five to go. I thought I got into the corner well enough, but apparently not. I just couldn't hold him off. He is the best driver in the country right now. It was a good night for Longhorn Chassis and we will get them next time."

In preliminary action, Ferguson set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) amongst the 27 entrants, with a lap of 14.754 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Chris Ferguson, Don O'Neal, Ross Bailes, Earl Pearson Jr., Casey Roberts, Dennis Erb Jr., Steve Casebolt, Mason Zeigler, Chris Brown, Dennis Franklin, Steve Francis, Scott Bloomquist, Steven Roberts, Doug Sanders, Brandon Sheppard, Devin Moran, Josh Langley, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jimmy Owens, Jared Landers, Jeff Smith, Jim Manka, Johnny Pursley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/nine-straight-for-jonathan-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wolfe Howls At Williams Grove​*
Lucas Wolfe scored a popular and crowd pleasing sprint car victory at Williams Grove Speedway on Friday night, pocketing some $4,360 for the 25-lap main event.

In the 25-lap championship event for 358 sprints it was Matt Campbell scoring the win to become the fifth different winner in as many races at the track.

Aboard his orange No. 5w, Wolfe started the 410 sprint feature in the eighth spot and remained outside the top five during the early going while polesitter Kyle Reinhardt paced the field.

Reinhardt was chased by third-starter Freddie Rahmer from the beginning and when the races only caution flag appeared for a spin by Greg Hodnett on the third lap, Rahmer took his swipe at the lead.

But Rahmer could only stay close to Reinhardt for about two laps before falling off the leader's pace.

Meanwhile, Wolfe cracked the top five, getting by Brian Montieth with 12 laps recorded and from that point on he rocketed forward with tremendous entry speed in the corners.

He took fourth with 11 laps to go then got by Cory Haas for third on the 18th tour.

With five laps to go Wolfe had disposed of Rahmer as the leaders raced through traffic and it took up until the two to go point for Wolfe to be in position to pull off a pass for the win.

But despite being close enough, it seemed as though Wolfe would hold off until the final lap and that's exactly what he did despite almost being foiled by heavy traffic.

With a good run off of the second corner and down the backchute on the final circuit, Wolfe drew up on Reinhardt's bumper but a lapped car directly under the leader seemed like it would halt Wolfe's charge in the final corners.

However Wolfe pushed his car and skill to the limit when he suddenly thrust his racer right in between Reinhardt on top and the slow car on the inside, using the middle to perfection as all three cars shot into the corner.

And that move scored Wolfe his 12th career victory at the oval and won him a $250 bonus for a last lap pass plus another $500 for winning from the fourth row.

Reinhardt finished a career-best second followed by another career best for Freddie Rahmer.

Cory Haas was fourth and Alan Krimes completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Lucas Wolfe, Kyle Reinhardt, Freddie Rahmer, Cory Haas, Alan Krimes, Brent Marks, Danny Dietrich, Lance Dewease, Steve Buckwalter, Daryl Stimeling, Don Kreitz Jr., Brian Montieth, Pat Cannon, Greg Hodnett, Rick Lafferty, Brock Zearfoss, Tim Glatfelter, Frankie Herr, Jay Galloway, Troy Fraker, Austin Hogue, Mark Smith, Rodney Westhafer, Jay Reichard

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/mid-atlantic/wolfe-howls-at-williams-grove/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Austin Alumbaugh collected top honors in the ASCS Warrior Region on Friday. (Ken Simon photo)​*
*Alumbaugh Leads ASCS Warriors​*
For the fourth time against the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region, Austin Alumbaugh stood in Victory Lane, topping action at the Budweiser Shootout at the U.S. 36 Raceway in Cameron, Mo.

Jay Russell crossed second with Stu Snyder third. Mitchell Moore and Ricky Stangl made up the top five.

Evan Martin, J. Kinder, Taylor Walton, J.R. Topper, and Corey Nelson completed the top-ten. J.R. Topper pocketed an additional $250 from the night's 50/50 draw for being the Hard Charger.

Action was halted on Lap 20 for a crash involving Jonathan Cornell, who was running second before contact with the wall sent the No. 28 flipping.

The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region heads for the Lucas Oil Speedway to take on the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by MAVTV American Real on Saturday.

*The finish:*
Austin Alumbaugh, Jay Russell, Stuart Snyder, Mitchell Moore, Ricky Lee Stangl, Evan Martin, J Kinder, Taylor Walton, J.R. Topper, Corey Nelson, Bryan Grimes, Ryan Leavitt, Kevin Ulmer, Jonathan Cornell, Danny Thoman, Brock Elliott, Cody Baker

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/alumbaugh-leads-ascs-warriors/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Is Emotional ASCS Winner​*
To say Aaron Reutzel's victory at the Salina Speedway was an emotional one would be an understatement as the B.C Funds No. 87 grabbed season win No 3 with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real.

Working past Seth Bergman on a lap-23 restart, the Clute, Texas, driver was in tears in victory lane as he dedicated his victory to his fallen friend, Bob Miller, in the national tour's 800th A-Feature.

"I don't even know what to say. I'm just so happy to be able to win this one for Bob," commented Aaron. "I'm sure he'd be proud of me; I just can't describe how much I miss him and can't thank him and Christie for everything they did for me. It was definitely good to come out and get a win and try to shake off the tragedy we had, and all the heavy hearts so to come out here and win like this is pretty special. I just love that whole family and I didn't just lose a sponsor, I lost a best friend, I lost a mentor, and I lost a guy who believed in me so we're definitely going to miss him."

Avoiding a pileup on the initial start, seventh starting Reutzel worked through the field patiently on the restart, sliding into third on a lap-five restart with Seth Bergman and Kevin Ramey in sight.

Dicing through slower traffic, Ramey kept the pair of Bergman and Reutzel and bay until lap 12 when Seth took over the top spot with Aaron taking over second on lap 16.

Getting the restart on point on lap 23, Reutzel dove the low line of the first turn, sliding across the nose of Seth Bergman to take over the top spot exiting turn-two.

Trying several times to reclaim the lead, the Oil Field Equipment and Manufacturing No. 23 had several runs, but could never overtake the No. 87.

"We were really good. Just the way that race played out at the end when you get to racing with a guy like Aaron; he's smart, so I had a couple decisions to make on that restart, and obviously, looking back on them, I maybe should have done a fake slide myself and made him go to the top, but I did what I thought I had to do at the time, and Aaron took advantage of it," Bergman said. "I'm happy for Aaron. He's my friend, and having that big loss, I'm glad he was able get the win."

Jeff Swindell finished third, while C.J. Johnson raced from 18th to fourth. Ramey finished fifth.

*The finish:*
Aaron Reutzel, Seth Bergman, Jeff Swindell, C.J. Johnson, Kevin Ramey, Tony Bruce Jr., Blake Hahn, Brian Brown, Tyler Thomas, Wayne Johnson, Matt Covington, Logan Forler, Jeremy Campbell, Luke Cranston, Brandon Hanks, Kris Miller, Johnny Herrera, Andy McElhannon, Danny Lasoski, Jon Freeman, Jordan Weaver, Forrest Sutherland, Alex Sewell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/reutzel-is-emotional-ascs-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Claims Indiana Midget Week Title​*
Sunday's Honda USAC National Midget Indiana Midget Week event at Kokomo (Ind.) Speedway has been canceled due to extremely wet grounds. As a result, Rico Abreu is the champion of Indiana Midget Week by one point over Bryan Clauson.

Abreu was the mark of consistency in the four-race series across Indiana, never finishing outside of the top-five in each of the four races. Abreu used finishes of fifth at Gas City, fourth at Lincoln Park, fourth at Bloomington, and a victory at Lawrenceburg to earn the title.

The series resumes July 5 at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wisc. for the annual Pepsi Nationals in a race co-sanctioned by POWRi.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/abreu-claims-indiana-midget-week-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kings Royal Weekend - Fri & Sat, July 17 & 18!​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*1-800-Car-Cash Mud Summer Classic - NASCAR's Only Race On Dirt!​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Sixteen For Schatz​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6918&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz scored his 16th World of Outlaws win of the season, and fifth straight, on Saturday night at Dakota State Fair Speedway.

"I can't say enough for this Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance team," said Schatz, who now has 16 wins in 2015 with his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Team. "The racecar they put under me every night is unbelievable. I'm sure there are probably better racecar drivers out there that could handle it but I'm the lucky guy that gets to drive it right now. Hats off to them, they just do a phenomenal job from the start of the night to the end. The longer the race goes, it just seems like it gets even better. They're on their A game right now."

The feature got underway shortly before 10 p.m. but was quickly red flagged as the No. 5 car of Dave Glennon ended up in the front stretch catch fence following a crash. The repairs to the fence took about an hour.

The green flag fell once again with Daryn Pittman leading his Kasey Kahne Racing teammate Brad Sweet to the start. On the first circuit Schatz raced around Sweet in turn three to take over the second position. By lap five, Pittman had caught the back of the field as Schatz was bearing down. As the two drivers came off of turn four, they split a lapped car, Pittman going high and Schatz low. Schatz took over the lead after the start/finish line. Pittman battled back and retook the lead before the two could complete lap six.

Just two laps later as they worked to complete lap nine, Schatz again used a lapped car to his advantage. As Pittman tried to pass the car, he got caught up and Schatz worked the high side around.

"He did everything he could we were just a little bit better in spots so I could move around the race track and run the top of three and four and we could run the bottom," Schatz said. "The racetrack turned out to be really awesome tonight."

Farther back, Shane Stewart was charging through the field after starting in seventh. By lap nine he had moved into the fourth position and began running down Sweet, then running third. Stewart took over the position on the next lap and set his sights on the leaders.

As the race wound down, he began battling Pittman in traffic for the position. Pittman, preferring the inside line, held Stewart off lap after lap as the two exited turn two. By lap 28, Stewart was right on Pittman's tail tank, and drag raced Pittman down the front straight.

Schatz crossed the line first with Stewart in second and Pittman in third.

"I'm glad we were able to get by him and hit that lapped traffic," Schatz said of his earlier battle with Pittman. "Lapped traffic was fun again. You move around the race track and guys are all over the place, you see them moving, so it's what you look forward to, not always when you're leading but you can put a little space between you and second."

Tonight's second place finish was the fourth straight podium finish for Stewart and his Eneos/Larson Marks Racing team. Stewart has spent much of the season running right around Schatz.

"It's the same old song just a different verse," Stewart said. "I keep saying it, but we need to be a little quicker. We've just got to keep doing what we're doing and not worry so much about him. And keep doing what we're doing and hopefully one of these days we can compete with him on a daily basis. We're getting there, we're working hard and that's all you can do."

Stewart was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing five positions throughout the 30-lap feature.

Pittman said the night's race was the first race in a while where he didn't feel like his car was too free - quite the opposite in fact. He said tight race cars are not great for him.

"Just the way we've been running the last couple of weeks, we'll take third," Pittman said. "We've just been struggling and we're not where we need to be but these guys just don't give up. I'm not going to give up either. We're just going to keep battling until we get the car where we need to be and get it where it consistently needs to be for one thing&#8230; We still have a lot of the season left to go, a lot of races and we'll no doubt rebound and hopefully finish the year strong."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action on Wednesday at I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Mich. as the series runs the postponed NAPA Auto Parts Rumble in Michigan. Great seats are still available. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/i-96-speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...chatz-Wins-at-Dakota-State-Fair-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Santos Knows The Way In Iowa​*
Bobby Santos knows his way around Iowa Speedway.

The three-time winner at the seventh-eighths-mile speed plant in Honda USAC National Midget competition (2009, 2010 and 2012) added his name to the list of Silver Crown victors at the track by winning Saturday afternoon's Casey's General Stores 100.

Kody Swanson and Kyle Hamilton occupied the front row at the start, but it was third-starting Aaron Pierce who got the jump from the inside of the second row to take the lead for the first eight laps.

Meanwhile, pole sitter Kody Swanson fell back at the start, dropping out of the top-five in the first few laps.

On lap nine, Windom, subbing for the injured Tracy Hines, overtook Pierce for the top spot, but a lap 15 caution for Hamilton delivered the race's first break.

On the ensuing restart, Jacob Wilson and Santos took a full head of steam to the front of the pack as Windom fell to third.

A blanket could've covered the top-three of Wilson, Santos, and Windom as they swapped the lead back-and-forth until Windom took charge on the 27th lap.

A struggling Kody Swanson, who had not finished outside the top-two in any of the three races this season, slowed dramatically on the 37th lap before crawling back to pit lane where his rear axle gave way, resulting in a right rear wheel disconnecting and rolling down the front straightaway bringing a halt to the action.

On the lap 46 restart, Santos roared to the lead past Windom.

Santos continued to extend his lead until Wilson's car came to a stop, suffering from an oil line issue just seven laps from the checkered flag. As a result, the second, third, and fourth place cars of Windom, Pierce, and Byrne were lined up directly behind leader Santos as the drivers prepared for a green-white-checkered finish.

Santos once again laid the lumber on the cars behind him while a three-car gaggle battled for the runner-up position. Byrne's outside move coming to the white flag in turn four white-walled the right side tires. Coming to the checkered flag, Byrne made a daring outside move to get past Pierce and nipped Windom at the line for a 2nd place finish.

However, at the front of the pack, it was all Bobby Santos. The Franklin, Mass. native dominated the final 55 laps, wheeling the DJ Racing/Simpson Race Products Beast/Chevy No. 122 for his sixth career Silver Crown victory and became the all-time winningest driver in USAC competition at Iowa Speedway with his fourth triumph. Santos was followed by Byrne, Windom, Pierce, rookie Austin Nemire, A.J. Fike, Rex Norris III, Wilson, Tim Barber, and ***** rounding out the top-ten.

"These races are so long. You have to take care of your car. That's the beauty of Silver Crown racing," Santos admitted. "With the big fuel load, it's critical not to hurt your tires. I don't intend to be the rabbit at the beginning of these races. I just want to be there at the end."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/santos-prevails-in-silver-crown-at-iowa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weaver Pulls Some Smoky Mountain Magic​*
Randy Weaver sprinted to the first Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win of his career on Saturday night at Smoky Mountain Speedway.

In front of tonight's record-setting crowd, the 45-year-old driver took the lead on lap 17 from Chris Ferguson and went unchallenged to win the Lucas Oil Ole Smoky Moonshine Classic.

Weaver drove the Chip Stone-owned Longhorn Chassis and becomes the 11th different winner this season on the LOLDMS tour.

Scott Bloomquist finished second, followed by 10th place starter Jonathan Davenport. Rounding out the top five were Jimmy Owens and Casey Roberts.

"First and foremost, I am thinking about my dad," he said. "Tomorrow is father's day. It's going to be a tough one with this being my first one without him. The Good Lord takes care of me and my family.

He lets me do this for a living. The crew we have is great; the car was great as well. I'd like to thank my car owner Chip Stone for all of this.

"To beat Scott (Bloomquist) and Jonathan (Davenport) is just unbelievable. Davenport and I are pals and we talk quite a bit, but not about racing. If there was someone to end his streak I guess I would have been a good choice."

Bloomquist came home second but was several car lengths behind Weaver at the finish.

Bouncing back from brake line troubles in time trials, and starting deep in his heat race, Davenport managed to rebound in impressive style. He started in 10th for the 50 lap feature and fought his way past some stiff competition to finish third.

Completing the top 10 were Earl Pearson, Jr., Chris Ferguson, Jared Landers, Tommy Kerr, and Dennis Erb Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/weaver-pulls-some-smoky-mountain-magic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinder Rides The Top To Victory​*
Chad Kinder used to the top side of Fairbury American Legion Speedway to survive an epic three-car battle with Mike Harrison and Jay Ledford for his first victory of the 2015 DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals tour.

Kinder, of Newton, Ill., started on the outside of the front row alongside Brian Shaw. The two raced wheel-to-wheel before Harrison and Ledford made it a three-car battle. Kinder held his ground through two restarts and powered to victory, worth $1,500.

Championship points leader Tyler Nicely worked his way to second by the time the checkered flag waved with Ledford, Jeff Curl and Harrison rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Chad Kinder, Tyler Nicely, Jay Ledford, Jeff Curl, Mike Harrison, Brian Shaw, Dean Hoffman, Bob Pohlman, Steven Brooks, Gabe Menser, Josh Harris, Jeffery Ledford, Jeb Friedman, Brian Lynn, Dave Porth, Jeff Leka, Lance Dehm, Jim Black, Ray Bollinger, Kenny Wallace, Chris Gaither, Nicholas Clubb.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/kinder-rides-the-top-to-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Scores Sixth-Straight Victory​*
Rodney Sanders returned to familiar territory twice Saturday night: his home track at the Route 66 Motor Speedway and USMTS victory lane.

After taking charge at the drop of the green flag, Sanders dominated the main event. He led all 40 laps to collect his 55th career United States Modified Touring Series triumph and his sixth straight win in USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental competition.

In his six-race win streak, Sanders has collected $18,000 in winnings and led 180 of the 240 feature race laps, including the last 133 consecutive green flag orbits.

Although the 25-year-old two-time defending USMTS National Champion is hesitant to discuss the matter, the murmurs have begun to surface about the safety of Kelly Shryock's ten-year-old record of 11 straight wins.

He came up three short last summer after recording eight consecutive wins-the second-most in series history.

Although he threatened to extinguish Sanders's hot streak early on in Saturday's race, Dereck Ramirez was unable to keep pace with Sanders following the race's final caution midway through the contest and settled for the runner-up paycheck.

Steve Whiteaker Jr. was impressive as he roared from 16th on the starting grid to score a third-place finish ahead of Stormy Scott, who is piloting Penn Bros. No. 5 machine for the remainder of the Double H Bands Southern Region events.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Dereck Ramirez, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Stormy Scott, Casey Arneson, Grant Junghans, Johnny Scott, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Dee Gossett, Triston Dycus, Cade Dillard, Philip Houston, Neal DeBord, Braden Woods, Alan Sharpensteen, Dustin Austin, Jerry Davis, Jim Gress, Bobby Mayfield, Ronnie Gould III, Logan Robertson, Jesse Sobbing, Jeremy Gossett, Chase Allen, Gene Weaver, Austin Bonner, Matt Newkirk.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/sanders-scores-sixth-straight-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Babb Bests Unzicker In Fairbury Battle​*
New father Shannon Babb moved to the lead in traffic on Saturday night at Fairbury American Legion Speedway on lap 28, then held off Ryan Unzicker to the checkered flag for his first victory of the 2015 DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour.

Babb, whose wife Emalie delivered the couple's daughter, Finlee Jo Babb, on Friday, started 12th in the main event and was the last of four different leaders, pocketing $10,000 for his effort. Billy Moyer Jr. got the jump and led the first 13 laps before his father Billy Moyer led until lap 22.

Scott Schmitt moved in front until lap 27, when Babb worked to the lead and was able to stay up front to the checkered flag in the 50-lapper run in front of a huge crowd.

Unzicker, Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce and Jason Feger rounded out the top five.

"It's been the busiest couple of days of my entire life," said Babb, a four-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion. "I got the best wife that anybody could have.

"I needed those guys to zig-zag at the right time. There was a lot of strong cars. Schmitt was really good, and Unzicker was really good. You never can tell. Fairbury always produces a heckuva a race, and there's another one."

Sunday's event at Quincy Raceways has been moved to Monday night because of rain. Hot laps are scheduled to begin at 6:15 p.m.

*The finish:*
Shannon Babb, Ryan Unzicker, Billy Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce, Jason Feger, Billy Drake, Kevin Weaver, Timothy Culp, Scott Schmitt, Scott Bull, Daren Friedman, Michael Kloos, Daniel Flessner, Tim Manville, Mike Glasscock, Jim Moon, Steve Thorsten, Bob Gardner, Billy Moyer, McKay Wenger, Mike Spatola, Kent Robinson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/babb-bests-unzicker-in-fairbury-battle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Richards Rules Brighton​*
Josh Richards was fast all night at Saturday's Dibbits Excavating and Vanderlaan Building Products Mud Slinger 50 presented by Excel Tower Service at Brighton Speedway.

But in the final 10 laps, the three-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion needed more patience than speed to claim his fourth series victory of the season.

After leading from the start of the 50-lap race, Richards, 27, expertly picked his way through heavy traffic during the race's closing laps and held off points leader Shane Clanton's furious late charge to win the second round of the Great Northern Tour in a side-by-side finish at the third-mile oval.

"It was all about patience tonight," said Richards, who earned the 53rd WoO LMS victory of his career in just the second series race ever held at the Ontario track. "I just stayed really patient because there was really nowhere to go.

"I knew Shane was coming and we kept getting boxed in. I saw Shane at the white flag, but I knew if I could just keep my speed up and not have (a lapped car) push up into me I could win it."

Clanton nearly pulled off the last-lap pass when Richards was forced to drive to the high side of the slower machine of Boom Briggs entering turn three, but the low line was blocked just enough by Briggs to slow Clanton's run off the corner. Richards edged back ahead to claim a $10,650 victory by a thin margin of 0.142 seconds.

The victory was a nice rebound for Richards, who finished seventh in the Great Northern Tour opener at Fonda (N.Y.) Speedway on Thursday after an engine problem forced him to start from the tail of the main event in a backup car.

With Clanton winning the Fonda race and scoring points in the championship chase, Richards was happy to regain at least a few points on Saturday. He heads into round three of the Great Northern Tour at Cornwall (Ont.) Motor Speedway on Sunday 94 points behind Clanton.

"I feel like we've had a really fast car most of the year, but we've just had a lot of bad breaks like what happened at Fonda," said Richards, who thanked the crew on his Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car team for their hard work repairing the issues from Thursday to get ready for Saturday's race. 
"Shane's been really fast and consistent. We've just got to focus on winning races and finishing up front. It felt really good to get a win tonight and pick up some points, even if it was only a few."

Clanton settled for the runner-up spot in notching his 15th top-five finish in 18 races this season. Tim McCreadie crossed the finish line third, well behind the lead battle. Morgan Bagley was just behind McCreadie in fourth with Rick Eckert fifth.

Gunning for what would have been his second straight WoO LMS victory and his sixth on the season, Clanton challenged Richards through the middle portions of the race and gave all he had to catch Richards in the closing laps. But his Weldbank Energy Capital Race Cars house car came up half a car short of completing the winning pass.

"I tried the top, bottom, middle - it didn't matter," Clanton said of his late-race bid for the lead. "We were doing all we could to get by him, but he was just a bit better in lapped traffic.

"I got to running the top and caught him a little bit, but then I think I hurt my tires and got them a little too hot. I caught him at the end when he got boxed in behind those cars and made a valiant effort on the last lap."

*The finish:*

(1) Josh Richards/50 $10,650 
2. (2) Shane Clanton/50 $5,600 
3. (3) Tim McCreadie/50 $3,650 
4. (5) Morgan Bagley/50 $3,050 
5. (7) Rick Eckert/50 $2,650 
6. (9) Chub Frank/50 $2,250 
7. (11) Ross Robinson/50 $1,900 
8. (4) Eric Wells/50 $1,850 
9. (17) Chase Junghans/50 $1,750 
10. (8 ) Gregg Satterlee/50 $1,200 
11. (14) Darrell Lanigan/50 $1,700 
12. (6) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $1,550 
13. (10) Greg Oakes/50 $1,000 
14. (13) Boom Briggs/50 $1,450 
15. (19) Andrew Reaume/49 $850 
16. (15) Jordan Yaggy/49 $1,050 
17. (20) Brandon Overton/49 $1,320 
18. (16) Bryan Bernheisel/45 $750 
19. (23) Philip Potts/38 $730 
20. (24) Steve Baldwin/36 $700 
21. (22) Jim Bernheisel/22 $700 
22. (18 ) Corey Earl/9 $700 
23. (12) Charlie Sandercock/2 $700 
24. (21) Michael Oakes/2 $725​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...aws-late-models/josh-richards-rules-brighton/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Wires NCRA Foes In Kansas​*
Ryan Gustin took the lead at the start and never looked back as he claimed the National Championship Racing ***'n of Park City Kansas presented by Precise Racing Products late model feature Saturday night at Thunder Hill Speedway.

By virtue of obtaining the most finishing and passing points in heat race action, Gustin started on the pole for the twenty-five lap feature and took the lead at the start. Third starting Randy Timms from Wheatland, Oklahoma followed Gustin across the finish line for second while Nesmith Weekly crate model runner Chris Kratzer came from his sixth starting position to come home third.

Second starting Dusty Leonard settled for fourth while Dan Smith, who won the season opener three weeks ago, rounded out the top five.

The three heat race winners for the fifteen car field were won by Gustin and Timms.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Randy Timms, Chris Kratzer, Dusty Leonard, Dan Smith, Joe Gorby, Lyle Shepard, Delbert Smith, Jeremy Petty, Scott Phillips, Kurt Able, Brandon Conkwright, Damian Patocka, Ryan Grit, Gary Gorby.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/gustin-wires-ncra-foes-in-kansas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rupe Breaks Through In Springfield​*
Dillon Rupe picked up his first MARS DIRTcar Late Model Series win at Springfield Raceway Saturday night and received $2,000 for his efforts.

Jeremy Payne and Brian Schutt led the field to green for the 35-lap feature event. Payne would jump out front early and lead the first 25 laps before contact with second-place Shane Essary would bring out the seventh caution and third-place Tony Jackson Jr. would inherit the lead.

Jackson would head to the pits during the caution laps and Rupe would find himself leading the field to green on the restart and hold on to take the checkered flag.

Justin Asplin finished second. Jesse Stovall, Brantlee Gotschall and Schutt would round out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/rupe-breaks-through-in-springfield/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinderknecht Keeps Rolling In Park City​*
Current series point leader Justin Kinderknecht continued his mastery of the National Championship Racing ***'n of Park City, Kansas presented by Precise Racing Products mod lite division Thursday night as he claimed his second feature victory of the season at 81 Speedway.

Mike Kennedy grabbed the lead at the start of the twenty lap feature and led the first two laps before the first caution of the feature fell for a pile up involving Ryan Secrest, Cody Kretchmar and Trace Ayers.

One lap later the red flag would fly for an Earl Kinderknecht roll over.

The caution waved again on lap seven and once race action finally got underway, Kinderknecht took over the lead from Kennedy on lap eight and despite a caution with two laps remaining that bunched up the field, was able to hold on to claim the victory.

Eighth starting Jason Roe would finish second while Ryan Ayers came home third. Travis Govern finished fourth while Kennedy settled for a fifth place finish.

*The finish:*
Justin Kinderknecht, Jason Roe, Ryan Ayers, Travis Govern, Mike Kennedy, Brandon Gray, Mike Zrubek, Owen Edwards, Jeff Hilt, Danny Morrison Jr., Nick Watts, Briley Goodwin, Andrue Halpain, Trace Ayers, Spencer Brown, Cody Kretchmar, Dale Shockey, Ryan Secrest, Earl Kinderknecht, Brian Davidson. Miya Lane, Tyler Strickler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/kinderknecht-keeps-rolling-in-park-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dalman Sprints On Merritt Dirt​*
Gregg Dalman won the Engine Pro Sprints on Dirt presented by ARP feature Saturday night at Merritt Speedway.

The victory was Dalman's first of the 2015 season.

Brett Mann and Craig Karazim started on the front row for the 25-lap feature. Mann led the opening lap, but on the second circuit Mann and Karazim made contact racing for the lead and collected Chase Ridenour. Only Mann was able to make the restart. Dalman took the lead on the restart and motored away from the field.

One more caution appeared on lap 12 for Eric Smith slowing on track, but that didn't stop Dalman to pull away for the victory. Jay Steinebach picked up a career best SOD finish in the runner up spot with Dan McCarron, Mark Aldrich, and Brad Lamberson rounding out the podium.

*The finish:*
Gregg Dalman, Jay Steinebach, Dan McCarron, Mark Aldrich, Brad Lamberson, Andy Chehowski, Troy Chewhowski, Brett Mann, Jared Lamberson, Jim Lingar, Ralph Brakenberry, Tank Brakenberry, Kyle Pitts, Eric Smith, Chase Ridenour, Craig Karazim.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/dalman-sprints-on-merritt-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Gets No. 104 At Knoxville​*
Danny Lasoski chalked up his 104th Knoxville Raceway victory on Saturday night at the historic half-mile oval.

Justin Henderson was leading the 410 sprint car feature late when a nose piece from his car came up and blocked his vision, causing him to stop. Lasoski assumed the lead and roared to victory.

Ian Madsen shot out from the pole to lead early in the 20-lap 410 feature with Henderson and Lasoski in tow. Henderson gained on the leader and shot around him in lapped traffic on lap seven. A lap later, Brian Brown, who was running fourth, tangled with a lapped car and turned over. He was OK, but done for the night.

The restart saw Henderson leading Madsen, Lasoski, Davey Heskin and Lynton Jeffrey. Jeffrey sprung into fourth on the restart. Lasoski shot under Madsen on lap 13 into second. Henderson pulled away, maneuvering through lapped traffic with ease. On lap 18, the nose piece flew up into his vision and caused him to slow to a stop in turn one.

Lasoski assumed the lead on the restart ahead of Madsen, Jeffrey, Heskin and Brooke Tatnell and pulled away to victory. Madsen finished second, ahead of Jeffrey, Tatnell and Heskin.

"He (Henderson) was going good," said Lasoski. "He drove by us. Tonight it was better to be lucky than good. The track did a phenomenal job of getting this race in. I want to thank the fans for sticking this one out."

Clint Garner registered his 21st career win in the 360 class and Devin Kline won his fifth career feature in the 305 class.

*The finish:*
Danny Lasoski, Ian Madsen, Lynton Jeffrey, Brooke Tatnell, Davey Heskin, Bronson Maeschen, Terry McCarl, Josh Shneiderman, Dustin Selavage, Craig Dollansky, Christopher Bell, Justin Henderson, R.J. Johnson, Chris Martin, A.J. Moeller, Bobby Mincer, Ryan Bunton, Jordan Brazier, Bob Weuve, Scott Bogucki, Brian Brown, Austin McCarl, Dakota Hendrickson, Tasker Phillips.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/lasoski-gets-no-104-at-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wilson Holds Off Kinser At Eldora​*
Greg Wilson is a two-time UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions champion.
But in Saturday night's Cometic Gasket Ohio Sprint Speedweek A-Feature presented by NKTelco at Eldora Speedway, he was battling the legend - Steve Kinser.

Kinser, from Bloomington, Indiana, tried to pass him high, but Wilson, who started fifth, led the final 16 laps to collect $5,000.

"This is tough," said Wilson, who hails from Benton Ridge, Ohio. "There are 50 or 60 cars here. I knew Kinser would have some clean air and I was giving the outside away. I actually moved up and pulled the wing back. I just got lucky. I watched that man in his prime and he's the baddest son of a gun to ever drive a sprint car. It's just awesome to win at Eldora, especially during Speedweeks. Hopefully we can keep the ball rolling."

Kinser tried everything he could to get another victory at Eldora.

"I knew he wasn't going to get off the bottom, "Kinser said. "I was kind of surprised because he kind of pulled up. If he had pulled about a little bit more I would have moved to the bottom. I'd have had a better chance. But I kind of overworked my tires at the end."

Dale Blaney, who won at Attica (Ohio) Raceway Park Friday night, was running second with seven laps to go and was closing in on race leader Wilson.

However, his left wheel came off entering turn one, sending his car into the outside wall and then flipping down the banking. He was uninjured but finished 22nd.

Kasey Kahne, who has 17 NASCAR Sprint Cup Series victories, finished ninth. Sheldon Haudenschild now leads the Ohio Sprint Speedweeks points. Wilson is just six points back with seven races to go.

Taylor Cook battled with Travis Stemler early on, but captured the UMP DIRTcar modified race at Eldora.

His father, Jerry, is the car chief on Tony Stewart's NASCAR Sprint Cup Series car.

"We struggled in the heat race," Cook said. "We couldn't get enough forward drive. My dad and I went to work and we tried to tighten it up and we got it perfect. It's great to win at Eldora. It's a great feeling. We've had a rough start to the season so to win at the world-famous Eldora is pretty awesome."

Frank Paladino led all 15 laps of a spirited Eldora stock car race.

*The finish:*
Greg Wilson, Steve Kinser, Sheldon Haudenschild, Bryan Clauson, Tim Shaffer, Cody Darrah, James McFadden, Danny Holtgraver, Kasey Kahne, Chad Kemenah, Danny Dietrich, Jamie Veal, Roger Crockett, Paul May, Parker Price-Miller, Ryan Ruhl, Cole Duncan, Stuart Brubaker, Josh Baughman, Caleb Helms, Gary Taylor, Dale Blaney, Dustin Daggett, Ryan Smith, Cale Thomas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/wilson-holds-off-kinser-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruce Gets It Done At Lucas Oil Speedway​*
What a way to cap off the 23rd ASCS Sizzlin' Summer Speedweek and Bob Westphal Memorial as Tony Bruce Jr. picked up his first Protect the Harvest A-Feature victory in 2015 with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by MAVTV American Real at Lucas Oil Speedway.

"It means a lot to me to be standing here," Bruce said. "We've won a race here before, but this one is pretty special. There's a lot happening with me personally, so this is a big win for us and everyone who's involved with this team. Hats off the track crew, Dan, and everybody here at the Lucas Oil Speedway. We're all standing up there having our doubts that the track prep was going to be good or bad, but man, it turned out excellent and that's the best thing about coming to this race track is they strive for greatness."

Executing the bottom groove perfectly, Bruce built his advantage quickly before the caution displayed on lap seven. Returning to speed, the caution flew again the following lap. Picking things up, the Oil Medics No. 18 began to pace away from the field.

Finding slower traffic at the race's halfway point, the race for the lead began to tighten up as Bruce navigated the back of the field. Searching lines, Bruce became pined behind a pair of slower cars, allowing Kyle Bellm to take a shot at the race lead.

"I thought we had a chance at Tony there, but I got hung up behind the No. 33 car," Bellm said. "You know, we had one shot at it there, and just didn't get it done, but it got to be a handful. I think a bleeder quit, or we sealed a tire after that last caution but the way we've been running, a second here is a hell of a feat."

Settling for the final podium step after battling most of the race with Jeff Swindell, Wayne Johnson described the hard fought finish, "Me and Jeff, neither one of us wanted to give up that spot, and unfortunately it got a little ugly there. I hate to do that, but we're looking at the big picture here and we need every point we can get so sometimes you can't be Mr. Nice Guy."

Johnson's third-place finish was enough to secure the 2015 ASCS Sizzlin's Summer Speedweek title, fending off Tony Bruce, Jr. by seven points.

Having to work out of a B-Feature, the night's KSE Hard Charger was Seth Bergman, coming from 20th to fourth after several hard fought battles through the top-ten. After running third for much of the second half of the race, Swindell would end up crossing fifth.

*The finish:*
Tony Bruce Jr., Kyle Bellm, Wayne Johnson, Seth Bergman, Jeff Swindell, Derek Hagar, Aaron Reutzel, Matt Covington, Blake Hahn, Jonathan Cornell, Johnny Herrera, Tyler Thomas, Logan Forler, Brandon Hanks, Andy McElhannon, Kade Morton, Evan Martin, Chance Morton, Jordan Weaver, Kris Miller, Jay Russell, Austin Alumbaugh.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bruce-gets-it-done-at-lucas-oil-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*C.J. Johnson Rules NCRA Sprint Run​*
C. J. Johnson took the lead at the races midway point and cruised to his first series victory of the season as the National Championship Racing ***'n of sprint car division made its second appearance of the season at 81 Speedway in Park City on Saturday night.

Luke Cranston and Don Droud, Jr. started on the front row for the twenty-five lap feature and after an aborted start, took the lead on the complete restart and quickly opened up a ten car length lead. Cranston settled into the runner up position after the first lap was completed but quickly fell back to third when Johnson took over the runner up position one lap later.

Johnson cut Droud's advantage to five car lengths by lap five and that deficit continued as Droud, aboard the Ochs Brothers No. 1x, began approaching the slower cars on lap nine. Then on lap eleven Johnson set Droud up, cutting the leaders advantage to two car lengths before driving underneath Droud going down the backstretch on lap 12.

Johnson quickly opened up a full straightaway lead while behind him, sixth starting Jeremy Campbell began making his move into the top three, taking over that position on lap 15 from Cranston and set his sights on Droud.

With two laps to go Campbell would pass Droud for the runner up position and while Johnson had kept his full straightway lead, Campbell tried making things interesting as he closed the deficit to eight car lengths entering turns three and four.

But there was no stopping Johnson on this night he would go on to claim his first victory of the season aboard his familiar No. 45x and became the fourth different feature winner in the four events that have been held thus far this season.

Droud settled for third while Cranston's strong performance earned him a fourth place finish. J.D. Johnson would round out the top five.

*The finish:*
C.J. Johnson, Jeremy Campbell, Don Droud Jr., Luke Cranston, J.D. Johnson, Kevin Ramey, Jon Freeman, Jeff Stasa, Raymond Seeman, Danny Jennings, Michelle Decker, Josh Fairbank, Forest Sutherland, Gavin Stout, Fred Mattox, Brian Herbert, Keith Meyer, Jake Greider, J.R. Topper.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/c-j-johnson-rules-ncra-sprint-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rossi Scores First Southwest Victory Of Year​*
Matt Rossi earned his first USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series victory of the year on Saturday at Canyon Speedway Park.

Rossi took the lead on lap 26 when race leader Mike Colegrove flipped his car.

Rossi would lead the remainder of the 30-lap feature to pick up the victory.

Charles Davis Jr. finished second, followed by Stevie Sussex, Mike Martin and Bruce St. James.

*The finish:*
Matt Rossi, Charles Davis Jr., Stevie Sussex, Mike Martin, Bruce St. James, Josh Pelkey, Nick Aiuto, R.J. Johnson, Dennis Gile, Andy Reinbold, Brian Hosford, Michael Curtis, Mike Colegrove, Tye Michocko.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rossi-scores-first-southwest-victory-of-year/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Guardino At Santa Maria​*
Tristan Guardino wired the 30-lap USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series feature on Saturday night at Santa Maria Speedway.

Guardino held off Brody Roa to capture the event at the third-mile clay oval.

Bud Kaeding finished third, followed by Trey Marcham and Richard Vander Weerd.

*The finish:*
Tristan Guardino, Brody Roa, Bud Kaeding Trey Marcham, Richard Vander Weerd, Ronnie Gardner, Jake Swanson, Jace Vander Weerd, Max Adams, D.J. Johnson, Kyle Smith, Corey Ballard, Luke Boles, Tom Hendricks, Shannon McQueen, Hobie Conway, Bill Jones, James Herrera, Trent Williams, Johnathon Henry, Danny Faria Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-guardino-at-santa-maria/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Parkinson Is WAR Sprint Car Winner​*
Chris Parkinson earned his first victory of the season in Saturday night's Impact Signs, Awnings and Wraps WAR Series sprint car feature at Lucas Oil Speedway.

Polesitter Kenny Potter would jump out into the lead as third-starting Derek Hager moved into second immediately and put constant pressure on the veteran driver for the top spot.  Hagar would move by Potter on lap three as Kevin Risley and Parkinson ran third and fourth.

The top four would remain the same until lap six when Parkinson took third. A lap later, he passed Potter and into second.

With Hagar still out front, Parkinson started to apply heavy pressure by lap nine.

Over the next handful of laps, the pair would be less than a few car lengths from one another as Hagar continued to hold off Parkinson.  By lap 15, Risley had also joined in the fray as Casey Shuman had now moved into fourth.

In lapped traffic, Parkinson passed Hagar on lap 19. Over the next few laps, Hagar would continue to mount heavy pressure and by lap 23, Hagar made a bold move around a pair of lapped cars in turns three and four looking for the top spot. Parkinson was able to get by the pair low and held the advantage as Hagar slid high in turn four opening some ground for Parkinson.

Over the last two laps Hagar would not be able to mount a serious challege as Parkinson claimed the victory.

Hagar, Risley, John Helm and Josh Stephens completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Chris Parkinson, Derek Hagar, Kevin Risley, John Helm, Josh Stephens, Casey Shuman, Devon Huff, T.J. Muths, Kenny Potter, Riley Kreisel, Craig Carroll, Steve Thomas, Clyde Knipp, Wade Seiler, Brandon Dunham, Will Register, John Hillman, Hannah Adair, Cody Baker, Jeff Wingate.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/parkinson-is-war-sprint-car-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Preparing For Firecracker 100​*
With a career-high five World of Outlaws Late Model Series victories already to his credit and a commanding lead in the national tour's points chase, Shane Clanton is well on his way to making the 2015 season the best of his career.

But the Zebulon, Ga., driver would like to add even more luster to his stellar year with a crown jewel victory in this weekend's ninth annual Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com at Lernerville Speedway.

Clanton, whose career highlights include a Firecracker 100 victory in 2010, will be among a star-studded field of Dirt Late Models converging on Lernerville's 4/10-mile oval for three nights of WoO LMS action as part of one of the summer's biggest race weekends.

Both Thursday and Friday will feature separate WoO LMS programs that determine the lineups for Firecracker 100 heat races. Those heats will kick off a blockbuster night Saturday evening that culminates in the 100-lap, $30,000-to-win Firecracker 100 finale.

"Our goal is always to have a good season on the series and try to win a championship, but it also means a lot to win the big races," said Clanton who leads the WoO LMS standings by 94 points as he chases his first career series title. "It'll be a great year if we end up winning the championship, but to be able to look back and say we've had a helluva season, we really want to win one of those big races like the Firecracker to go along with it."

The Firecracker 100 is certainly among the events that can make the best seasons even better. Along with offering one of the year's highest payouts, the event has developed a prestige that makes it one of the Dirt Late Model racing's most coveted big-race wins.

That prestige attracts talented fields to Lernerville's 4/10-mile oval every year, making a Firecracker 100 victory all the more difficult to achieve. But for Clanton and his Weldbank Energy-sponsored Capital Race Cars house car team, competing against one of the toughest fields of the season only makes winning the race more meaningful.

"We race against tough fields every night on the Outlaws," Clanton said. "But there'll be some sure enough heavy hitters at Lernerville - the Outlaws regulars, guys from the other series and regional and local guys. When you have that many quality cars and you run good and win, that's the kind of stuff that makes a year even more special."

Clanton has other reasons to desire a victory in the year's Firecracker. A year ago, he entered the event hoping for a solid weekend to help turnaround a sluggish first half of the 2014 season.

Instead, Clanton's hopes of a second Firecracker 100 victory ended early on Saturday night when he was disqualified from the event following a heat race run-in with Chub Frank (Clanton made contact with Frank's car during a caution period and per WoO LMS rules, was disqualified from the remainder of the event).

"Last year I was especially looking forward to Lernerville, but circumstances just kept us out of the race," Clanton said. "You always look forward to going back to a place that you've run good at and a race that I've won before, but yeah, I'm really looking forward to going back there this time."

While he would like to score some redemption in his return to Lernerville, Clanton has certainly already put the disappointment of last year's Firecracker 100 outcome well behind him. In fact, he's essentially put the entire 2014 season out of memory with his fantastic performance this year.

After last year going winless on the WoO LMS for the first time since the tour was restarted under the World Racing Group banner in 2004 and recording just seven top-five finishes on his way to a 7th-place points finish, Clanton has been the exact opposite this season with 15 top fives in 18 races and a series-leading five wins.

Clanton acknowledges that part of his improved performance can be attributed simply to better luck this season over last, but he and his team have done a much better job of putting themselves in positions to capitalize when things fall their way. He'll look to do that once again this weekend at Lernerville.

"The main thing we focus on is having a good enough car to take advantage when the luck is going our way," Clanton said. "When you've got luck, but you're not running any good, the luck usually doesn't mean anything. You've gotta have luck in this deal, but you also have to have a good enough car to put yourself in a position where you can take advantage of that luck.

"We're just trying to keep the ball rolling right now like we have all year and just trying to keep putting ourselves in positions to win races. If we can just keep it rolling and keep things on track, maybe we'll come up with another big win at the Firecracker."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/clanton-preparing-for-firecracker-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haudenschild Breaks Through At Waynesfield​*
Sheldon Haudenschild earned the Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket victory Sunday night at Waynesfield Raceway Park.

It was Haudenschild's first UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory of the season and his second career victory.

The Wooster, Ohio, native survived one caution flag, countless laps of lapped traffic and a continuous battle with James McFadden to win at the quarter-mile oval. Haudenschild now has three consecutive podium finishes with the UNOH All Stars during Speedweek.

"This feels great," said Sheldon Haudenschild, "I just want to thank all of my sponsors and my crew&#8230;.my mom and dad&#8230;everyone&#8230;this wouldn't be possible without all of those guys&#8230;I want to give Bonzai Bruns credit for helping us change things around a little bit&#8230;hopefully we can do this night-in and night-out."

After taking sole command of the 35-lap main event with 22 laps in the books, Sheldon Haudenschild, who started fourth on the grid, navigated the top side of the race track; keeping 'Aussie' native James McFadden and pole sitter Tim Shaffer at bay. Despite a few slide job attempts by McFadden to get back by Haudenschild during the closing circuits, it was the familiar black '93' hanging on for the $5,000 victory.

"Oh man, I love coming to this place" Haudenschild said, "I was a little worried in the heat race&#8230;it got pretty slick, then they ended up watering it right before the feature&#8230;we got rolling around there in the A and then I knew we had a good track to race on&#8230;I had a blast racing with James (McFadden)."

McFadden held on to finish second after starting the on the pole. Tim Shaffer, who joined McFadden on the front row for the start, finished third.

Haudenschild now extended his lead in the 33rd annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket standings heading into Monday night's program at Wayne County Speedway.

Rod Henning won the mini sprint feature.

*The finish:*
Sheldon Haudenschild, James McFadden, Tim Shaffer, Randy Hannagan, Steve Kinser, Roger Crockett, Chad Kemenah, Greg Wilson, Cap Henry, Dale Blaney, Bryan Clauson, Brady Bacon, Byron Reed, Jared Horstman, Gary Taylor, Caleb Helms, Cody Darrah, Nate Dussel, Cole Duncan, Stuart Brubaker, Lee Jacobs, Parker Price-Miller, Ryan Smith, Danny Reidy, Dean Jacobs, Danny Holtgraver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/haudenschild-breaks-through-at-waynesfield/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Neitzel Ends IRA Sprint Dry Spell​*
From victory lane on Sunday night at Angell Park Speedway Scotty Neitzel indicated that in his long and successful career that on over a dozen occasions he had lost the lead on the final lap.

Imagine then the pressure of surviving a pair of green, white checker finishes with the 2014 Knoxville Raceway champion Ian Madsen and seven-time Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series champion Bill Balog on your tail.

At each restart Neitzel was able to power away from the field, fending off both Madsen and Balog.

The victory for Neitzel was one on his bucket list having attended races at Angell Park Speedway since his youth, this made the victory all that much sweeter. The win also ended a dry spell that dated back to September 2013 when he had topped the field in a runaway performance at AMSOIL Speedway in Superior, Wis.

Madsen finished four car lengths behind Neitzel at the wire, and spent the final two turns having to hold off the challenges of Balog who had come from deep in the field.

After a slow start to the night Balog clawed his way toward the front of the pack but was unable to capitalize on three late race restarts ultimately finishing third. It was the first time this season Balog had failed to reach victory lane when he appeared in IRA competition.

Neitzel had started the contest on the pole with Steve Meyer to his outside.

When the 24 car A-main accepted starter Jim Barr's green flag Neitzel shot into the lead with Meyer in two. The two battled for the top spot for the first two laps before Neitzel gained the advantage and began to pull away from his rivals.

Lapped traffic was quickly reached, and Neitzel began to work back markers with authority stretching his lead.

Madsen meanwhile had driven from his sixth place starting berth up to third, attempting to run down the lead pair. The big movers however were Mike Reinke, and Balog. Reinke who started in the tenth spot had a brilliant start, and rocketed into the top five. Balog meanwhile had started 15th and was up to seventh by lap ten.

With the field spread out around the uniquely shaped third-mile clay oval, action was frantic for every position in the 24 car field. On lap 14 Madsen shot past Meyer who had been temporarily boxed in behind some lapped traffic to grab second. Balog by now had powered his was into the fifth spot behind Reinke.

With 10 laps to go Neitzel had continued to execute quick passes on lapped machines extending his lead to a full straight on Madsen. The battle for third place began to heat up as Meyer caught and repassed Reinke for the position with Balog still closing the gap from the fifth spot.

It appeared the event was going to go from green to checker as the final six circuits were reached with Neitzel still firmly in control. However, the frantic pace came to an end when Meyer got clipped by a lapped car, and went sliding toward the infield coming to a halt at the start finish line. The incident negated a possible podium finish for Meyer who had been running a solid race.

The field resorted with six laps to go. Neitzel had a cushion of six lapped cars between himself, and Madsen was the race resumed. Neitzel, with clear track ahead, built a huge lead while second was hotly contested between Madsen, Balog and Reinke who were also clearing lapped cars in effort to reach Neitzel.

As the white flag was set to fly, Russel Borland came to a halt in turn four forcing the second caution of the entire evening for the Bumper-to-Bumper IRA Sprints. This setup a green, white checker finish, and placed Madsen, Balog and Reinke squarely on Neitzel's rear nerf bar. The restart, per IRA rules, has lapped cars drop to the tail of the field once within the final five laps of a main event.

With the green flag waving in the air Neitzel got the jump on Madsen getting away cleanly with the lead. Before the lap was complete Scott Biertzer, and Phillip Mock encountered issues with Mock doing a quick tumble onto his wing before landing back on his wheels. Both drivers had been running just outside the top five at the time and both had to retire from the contest as a result of contact which caused damage to their machines.

This setup a final green white checker situation. On this restart Madsen stayed close to Neitzel but as the final lap began Balog began to pressure Madsen for the second spot. This allowed Neitzel to scramble away taking the victory for four car lengths. Madsen was successful in repelling Balog to gain second while Balog was able to finish third, having advanced the most positions in the event.

Reinke finished just outside the podium in fourth.

Title contenders Bill Rose, and Ben Schmidt did battle to the finish, with Rose gaining the final top five position and Schmidt having to settle for sixth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/neitzel-ends-ira-sprint-dry-spell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Only Dirt Race In NASCAR! The 1-800-Car-Cash Mud Summer Classic!​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Second Straight For Haudenschild​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7137&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Sheldon Haudenschild goes back-to-back in the 'Buckeye State' during round four of the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket. Haudenschild earned his second consecutive Speedweek victory on Monday evening, June 22nd at the Wayne County Speedway in Orrville, Ohio; a third-career UNOH All Star victory for the Wooster, Ohio native. Parker Price-Miller, the most recent UNOH All Star winner at Wayne County Speedway entering tonight's program, finished second during tonight's 30-lap, $5,000-to-win main event. James McFadden, one of four Australians signed in, came home third.

"It feels so great to win here" said Sheldon Haudenschild, "This car has been so good lately...we got Bonzai Bruns back on Friday and things have been incredible...I just want to thank all of my sponsors and everyone who supports me and this team."

For the second time in three days, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania native Danny Holtgraver would lead the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions main event field to 'green.' An early caution for Danny Dietrich would bring the field back for a complete restart. When the field resumed action, it was round three Ohio Sprint Speedweek winner Sheldon Haudenschild taking command. Haudenschild would lead for two circuits before red flag conditions took over the speedway. It was former Wayne County Speedway track champion Brad Haudenschild getting upside-down.

When the field resumed action, it was Sheldon Haudenschild resuming his command; opening up a near full straightaway lead over Danny Holtgraver and James McFadden. The pilot of the Southern Pacific Farms, Callies Performance, '93' machine maintained his torrid pace over Holtgraver, McFadden and Price-Miller until lap seven when the red flag was displayed again; this time for Broc Martin.

Green flag action would resume with seven laps complete. Sheldon Haudenschild, using the notorious 'Haudenschild Line' up against the outside cushion, would resume the top spot over Danny Holtgraver and James McFadden. KoKomo, Indiana's Parker Price-Miller would roll to the runner-up spot shortly after the restart. Price-Miller would chase Haudenschild for nearly 15 laps; exchanging slide jobs through heavy lapped traffic. Aussie invader James McFadden would eventually take away the runner-up position from seventeen-year-old Parker Price-Miller.

Sheldon Haudenschild would see another caution with 24 circuits in the books. It would be smooth sailing at the restart with six laps to go, with Sheldon Haudenschild earning the 30-lap, $5,000 victory. Parker Price-Miller would work back around James McFadden during the remaining six laps. Parker Price-Miller would finish in the runner-up spot, followed by James McFadden, Chad Kemenah, and Jac Haudenschild. It was a second consecutive podium finish for James McFadden; finishing third at the Waynesfield Raceway Park one night ago.

52 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions '410' sprint cars were officially signed in at the Wayne County Speedway in Orrville, Ohio on Monday evening. The 52 car roster was divided into five groups of qualifying time trials, with each driver qualifying against those in their respective heat race. Dean Jacobs, Cole Duncan, Dale Blaney, Chad Kemenah, and Danny Dietrich each recorded the fastest time during their group qualifying efforts. Defending UNOH All Star champion Dale Blaney recorded the fastest time of the night overall; an official lap time of 14.896 seconds around the Wayne County Speedway oval. Dean Jacobs, Kenny Jacobs, Jac Haudenschild, and Cole Duncan rounded out the top-five fastest qualifiers.

Preliminary competition would continue with five, eight-lap heat races transferring the top-four finishers to the main event. James McFadden, Parker Price-Miller, Cody Darrah, Tim Shaffer, and Rob Chaney each earned victories during their respective heat races. C-main action went to the '60' of Jody Keegan. Gary Taylor earned the second and final B-main transfer spot in the eight-lap UNOH All Star C-main.

Danny Holtgraver secured his feature pole position by winning the evening's UNOH All Star dash. Waynesfield winner Sheldon Haudenschild finished second; eventually sharing the front row with Phoenix Racing's Danny Holtgraver. All preliminary competition would come to a close after full-time Fremont/Attica Sprint Title competitor Stuart Brubaker earned the 12-lap B-main victory. Brandon Spithaler, Brady Bacon, and Broc Martin each earned A-main starting positions via B-main transfer sports.

The Sharon Speedway in Hartford, Ohio will host round five of the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket on Tuesday evening, June 23rd. It will be the first appearance by the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions at the 3/8's mile dirt oval in 2015. Sharon Speedway was denied Ohio Sprint Speedweek competition in 2013 and again in 2014 due to inclement weather conditions. 'The Wheelman' Brandon Matus is most recent Ohio Sprint Speedweek winner at Sharon Speedway; earning the $5,000 top prize on June 26th, 2015.

Sharon Speedway is scheduled to open pit gates at 3PM, with hot laps going trackside at 6PM. To learn more, please visit Sharon Speedway live on the web at www.sharonspeedway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...udenschild-Wins-at-Wayne-County-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Roll Into The Summer Months​*
The summer swing for the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series is ready to get underway as the series faces two grueling months ahead and some of the biggest events on the schedule.

Since the start of the season in February, 37 events have been run. By the end of August the Outlaws will add nearly 30 more completed events. In a 91 race season, that marks a substantial portion of the schedule in a relatively short period of time.

Staying competitive through the heat of the season and that swing is a challenge for drivers and teams, rookies and veterans. How they overcome is part of the strategy to being competitive night in and night out and making sure they are in contention for wins and championships.

"The biggest challenge is just staying healthy and getting rest and being prepared and mentally focused," David Gravel said. "A lot of late nights, a lot of big races coming up - the Month of Money. You want to be prepared and have your team as strong as you can for that the next month, month and a half. There's a lot of things but just being prepared mentally is a big thing for sure."

2013 series champion Daryn Pittman agrees. He said the challenge gets ratcheted up when you're struggling as a team.

"It's easy to do when you're running well, which we have the last couple of years," Pittman said. "But we're definitely struggling right now. It's hard to show up and know you've got to find speed to contend for a win."

On the flip side, the challenge is just as intense for the crew chiefs, the car chiefs and the tire specialists who work behind the scenes to get cars ready and where they need to go. The hours of work after the race and on days off means little down time. Just like for drivers, it's about staying healthy and keeping motivated Gravel said.

Even the rising temperatures come into play as the summer heat takes its toll.

Another challenge, Kraig Kinser said, is balancing work and travel while still getting everything done.

"It's not always possible to do everything you'd like to be doing to the car in between times and just checking stuff," Kinser said. "It's a challenge to do everything you need to do day in and day out, especially when you start racing night after night."

And though the son of 20-time Outlaws champion Steve Kinser said he's used to the travel having grown up around the sport, the advantage is minimal, if it all.

"I'm used to it but there are a lot of good drivers out here who have been doing it for a long time who are also used to it," Kinser said. "They've got good cars and good crews and then you add in the local guys who are there with you for three or four races and they've got their stuff geared up and ready to go. It's tough for everybody. Competition is tough and you've just got to be prepared for it."

In their downtime Kinser and Gravel said it is important to find things that get their minds off of racing. Getting home, getting sleep, watching SportsCenter and playing golf are all things they do to rest.

Pittman is among a select group of drivers who has his family on the road with him during the summer months. That, he said, is a big help as the season grinds along.

"There's no doubt it's good to go back to the motorhome and your kids don't care how you run," Pittman said. "It's easy to be in a really, really bad mood and walk back in and (my daughter Taylor will) make a joke, or say something to me that puts it all in perspective. If nothing else, it gets my mind off of racing for a little bit - and makes me have a fresh mindset that life is good."

While the nightly racing at track is certainly the most visible part of the competition, all of the other variables are just as important.

"If it was easy, everybody would be doing it," Pittman said. "That's what it's all about, fighting through it and knowing that it's a long year and you can turn it around at any point."

See Pittman, Kinser, Gravel and all of the series competitors compete this week as the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series return to action at I-96 Speedway to makeup a previously rain-postponed event on Wednesday, June 24. The series then heads to 34 Raceway and Beaver Dam Raceway. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets to each event, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com.

*ABOUT THE TRACKS *
I-96 SPEEDWAY is a semi-banked, 3/8-mile oval. The track record of 13.985 seconds was established by David Gravel on May 31, 2014. For more event information, visit http://woosprint.com/i-96-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3310-outlaws-roll-into-the-summer-months


----------



## Ckg2011

*Foust Overcomes Issues In Daytona​*
Two-time Red Bull Global Rallycross champion Tanner Foust overcame mechanical issues on Friday to score the victory in Saturday's Red Bull GRC main event at Daytona Int'l Speedway.

Foust beat Bryan Herta Rallysport's Austin Dyne and Red Bull Olsbergs MSE's Sebastian Eriksson, who finished in second and third place, respectively, in the initial leg of the weekend doubleheader.

"It's been an amazing development process," said Foust, who gave the Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross Beetle its first win in a points-paying Red Bull GRC event. "It's unbelievable how committed Volkswagen are to engineering perfection.

Combine that with Andretti, and a lot of people have put a lot of work into these cars. To get on the top of the podium so soon, and to be so good in the points with both cars so soon, is great."

After contact between front row starters Patrik Sandell and Ken Block led to a major incident heading into the dirt section on the first lap, Foust-who had started from the second row in the main event-seized the opportunity to get around the competition, bringing Dyne, Joni Wiman, and the rest of the field behind him.

They maintained those positions through most of the race, until Eriksson took the joker to get by Wiman in the final corner; he briefly held second place, but Dyne accelerated by at the finish line to take the position by .023 seconds.

In GRC Lites, Oliver Eriksson took the first victory of his career after outlasting the field in an eight-lap final. Despite a failing engine, Eriksson nursed his car across the line at race's end to defeat Alejandro Fernandez, the runner-up in Daytona for the second year in a row, and first-time podium finisher Miles Maroney.

*The finish:*
Tanner Foust, Austin Dyne, Sebastian Eriksson, Joni Wiman, Steve Arpin, Jeff Ward, Nelson Piquet Jr., Ken Block, Patrik Sandell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/foust-overcomes-issues-in-daytona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*LeDuc Keeps Streaking In Utah​*
Kyle LeDuc remained unbeatable in the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series on Saturday, racing to his sixth-straight victory in the Pro 4 Unlimited class at Miller Motorsports Park.

After a zero-position inversion of this morning's qualifying results, polesitter LeDuc shot straight into the lead in his No. 99 Monster Energy/Toyo Tires Ford ahead of Rob MacCachren, Eric Barron, Bryce Menzies and Brian Deegan.

Incidents for both Adrian Cenni and Doug Fortin on the opening lap forced a full course caution on lap two, but with both drivers able to recover and continue on their own, racing resumed on lap three.

Menzies got by Barron on the inside at the turn one/two complex to move into third spot on the restart lap, while up front, LeDuc was quickly taking command of the race.

Second-placed MacCachren was holding a pretty close and consistent gap to the leader LeDuc, but it seemed apparent that LeDuc wasn't using all of the pace that he had at his disposal, and he looked instead to have chosen to simply set a pace that nobody else could better.

Lap seven then saw another full course caution, as Cenni came to a stop in turn four. Cenni's truck was quickly cleared by track crews, and racing picked up again on lap eight, with Barron then spinning going into turn four on the restart lap.

Barron dropped back to eighth as a result, and as the field came back around, it was now LeDuc, MacCachren, Menzies, Deegan, and Doug Fortin in the top five.

Three laps later, MacCachren mysteriously ran wide and stalled up in turn three, and with an obvious mechanical issue, MacCachren pulled off as the track went full course yellow.

Racing picked up again on lap 13, with LeDuc now leading Menzies, Deegan, Fortin, and Jerry Daugherty in the top five. On the restart, Daugherty was slow going into turn one, and after some contact, both Barron and Greg Adler got by him.

Two laps later, Fortin then spun at turn five and dropped a spot to fifth, before bicycling at turn four on the next lap and dropping another spot to sixth.

Barron and Adler had both gotten past Fortin thanks to his two mistakes, but Adler then rolled at turn three on the final lap, handing a top five finish back to Fortin.

At the checkered flag, it was LeDuc who ran essentially unchallenged en route to his sixth straight win, ahead of Menzies, Deegan, Barron and Fortin.

Other class winners included Menzies (Pro 2 Unlimited), Darren Hardesty Jr. (Pro Buggy Unlimited), Jerett Brooks (Pro Lite Unlimited) and Christopher Polvoorde (Modified Kart).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/leduc-keeps-streaking-in-utah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eriksson Earns First GRC Triumph​*
Red Bull Olsbergs MSE driver Sebastian Eriksson took the first victory of his Red Bull Global Rallycross career in Sunday's main event at Daytona Int'l Speedway.

Eriksson, who took third place in Saturday's final, held off Ken Block and Steve Arpin for the victory.

"It's been a great weekend for us," said Eriksson, who also took the Red Bull GRC points lead by eight points over Block. "We struggled a little bit yesterday with the setup of the car-we didn't have the pace to close on the fastest guys, but we solved that for today. I won my heat and my semifinal, and we got away in the start of the final so we could get a little bit of a gap on Ken and the other guys. And I guess I could do my own race and this time, it was enough."

After taking the Kobalt Tools Joker Lap immediately to start the race, Eriksson took a lead that he would not yield for the duration of the eight-lap final.

While Block, Arpin, Scott Speed, and newcomer Jeff Ward traded podium places behind him, the Supercar rookie gave OMSE its first Supercar victory since Patrik Sandell won in Washington DC last June.

In GRC Lites, Austin Cindric rebounded from a DNF on Saturday to complete the OMSE sweep in Sunday's action. Taking his second victory in three races, Cindric held off a pair of first-time podium finishers in DirtFish Motorsports' Tanner Whitten and Rhys Millen Racing's Harry Cheung.

*The finish:*
Sebastian Eriksson, Ken Block, Steve Arpin, Jeff Ward, Tanner Foust, Nelson Piquet Jr., Austin Dyne, Joni Wiman, Scott Speed, Patrik Sandell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/eriksson-earns-first-grc-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeanney Makes World RX History​*
Frenchman Davy Jeanney won the ALL-INKL.COM World RX of Germany, round five of the FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy, after a dominant display at the wheel of a Peugeot 208 RX Supercar.
He becomes the first Frenchman to win a World RX race.

Timmy Hansen finished third to make it a double podium for Team Peugeot-Hansen. Reigning World RX Champion Petter Solberg clinched the runner-up spot and extended his championship lead over Sweden's Johan Kristoffersson by 35 points.

In the second round of the FIA European Rallycross Championship (Euro RX), Marklund Motorsport's Tommy Rustad took the checkered flag. Albatec Racing's Jerome Grosset-Janin finished runner-up and was joined on the podium by his fellow Frenchman Fabien Pailler, who secured third.

Rustad's win in Germany sees the Norwegian close the gap on Euro RX round one winner Grosset-Janin, who leads Rustad in the overall standings by a slender two points.

"To win today feels incredible, it's been the perfect weekend for me and it's really fantastic for the team to have Timmy on the podium too," grinned Jeanney, who enters the record books after becoming the first Frenchman to win a round of World RX. Jeanney also won the Monster Energy Super Charge Award for the rapid start off the line, as well as a limited edition Rebellion Timepieces Wraith Drive rallycross watch.

Jeanney, who claimed three heat wins on his path to victory, added: "Both myself and the car have stepped up a level since the start of the year, I made just one small mistake over the weekend and the rest was perfect.

I really enjoy the Estering, it's a track that suits my driving style well and I have good memories after finishing second in Germany two years ago. I've not won a rallycross event in five years [France, 2010] and to leave here with maximum points is a fantastic feeling."

Runner-up Solberg was full of praise forJeanney.

"I must say, I am very impressed with Davy - he was unbelievably quick this weekend, he deserves this win," admitted the reigning World Champion.
"Usually I always want to win," continued Solberg, "but I'm very happy to take second. It's good for the Championship and I tried really hard to fight for the top spot but it's been very tough racing. For the next event in Holjes, I'll come back pushing even harder."

Timmy Hansen's weekend didn't get off to the best start when the Peugeot-Hansen driver encountered some technical problems during the heats. The Peugeot-Hansen team worked hard on the car overnight and Hansen returned on flying form to secure the third step of the podium.

Following another impressive drive in the Volkswagen Sweden Polo RX Supercar, Kristoffersson finished fourth in Germany. Fifth place was awarded to Marklund Motorsport's Tord Linnerud after Ford Olsbergs MSE driver Andreas Bakkerud was excluded from today's final following contact with Linnerud at turn one.

Elsewhere, it was a tough weekend for EKS team owner Mattias Ekstrom who failed to make the semi-finals after a broken throttle cable and a sensor problem hindered his progress. Teammate Anton Marklund progressed to the semis but a tussle with Ford Olsbergs MSE Reinis Nitiss on turn one saw both drivers retire.

Fredrik Salsten won the TouringCar category after the Swede took a narrow victory over 16-year-old Magda Andersson. Salsten's win now sees him lead the overall standings. Third place was awarded to Kjetil Larsen.

In S1600, Denmark's Ulrik Linnemann took the win and is third in the standings with Janis Baumanis at the top of the table. Russia's Timur Shigabutidnov and Hungary's Krisztian Szabo were second and third respectively.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/jeanney-makes-world-rx-history/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Win No. 120 For Dale Blaney​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7138&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Dale Blaney picked up the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory in his own backyard on Tuesday evening when he won night five of the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket at the Sharon Speedway in Hartford, Ohio.

For Blaney, it was his second Ohio Sprint Speedweek victory and his fifth UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory of the 2015 season and the 120th of his career.

"It feels really good to win here...its been awhile since we won at Sharon" Blaney said. "Always enjoyed coming back here...my brother and my dad have both won a lot of races here...if I had to pick a race to win this week, it would have been this one."

Defending Ohio Sprint Speedweek champion Blaney, led the UNOH All Star main event to green in his GoMuddy.com No. 1 for CH Motorsports. He led the first three completed circuits over Ryan Smith and James McFadden before red flag conditions took over the speedway. Waynesfield and Wayne County winner, Sheldon Haudenschild took a wild ride through Turns 3 and 4 while running outside of the top 20. He would not return.

Green flag action would resume with Dale Blaney on the point. Blaney would set the pace to beat with Ryan Smith and the '3G' of James McFadden in tow. McFadden made a move on Ryan Smith and take command of the runner-up spot with seven laps in the books. Meanwhile, it was still Blaney setting the pace - weaving through lapped traffic until caution lights reappeared on the speedway with 14 laps recorded. Ryan Smith, who was running well inside the top-five, would lose a tire and would eventually return.

Again, Blaney led the field back to green flag for just a few circuits before the red flag would be displayed once again, this time for Danny Holtgraver with 19 laps in the books. Holtgraver was racing in the third position, but made contact with the outside wall in Turns 1 and 2; ultimately ending his night.

When the green was displayed, Blaney held on for the $5,000 victory. James McFadden and Jamie Veal, a pair of Australian invaders, would round out the podium finishers. Dave Blaney would finish fourth during the 30-lap main event, followed by the new Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket point leader, Greg Wilson. For James McFadden, it was a third-consecutive podium finish - with two third place finishes and a second place finish to his credit.

"It was a good night for us" said James McFadden, "To come here and run second during our first visit is pretty special...we were second tonight so hopefully tomorrow we can get one more spot and finish up front."

The 42 car roster was split into five qualifying groups, with all drivers qualifying against those in their respective heat race. Dave Blaney, Jamie Veal, Cole Duncan, Jack Sodeman, Jr., and Caleb Helms each earned fast time honors during their group qualifying sessions. Dale Blaney earned the fastest time of the night overall, recording an official time of 13.135 seconds around the Sharon Speedway oval.

Preliminary action would continue with five, eight-lap heat races with the top-four finishers transferring to the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions main event. The top-two finishers from each heat race automatically qualified for the evening's dash, as well as the two fastest qualifiers who finished in positions third and fourth. Stuart Brubaker, Tim Shaffer, Danny Smith, Ryan Smith, and Logan Forler each earned victories during their respective heat races. Opening night winner at Attica Raceway Park, Dale Blaney, secured the main event pole position by picking up the evening's UNOH All Star dash victory. All preliminary competition would come to a close with two-time Speedweek winner Sheldon Haudenschild earning the B-main victory. Jack Sodeman, Jr., Cap Henry and Roger Crockett also transferred to the main event via B-main competition.

The Atomic Speedway near Waverly, Ohio will host round six of the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket on Wednesday evening, June 24th. The Atomic Speedway bullring hosted a massive field of 62 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions sprint cars during the 2014 edition of Ohio Sprint Speedweek. 'The Wild Child' Jac Haudenschild was the main event winner during last year's program; holding off eventual 2014 Ohio Sprint Speedweek champion, Dale Blaney, for the $5,000 payday. 'The Hurricane' Randy Hannagan rounded out the evening's podium.

Atomic Speedway pit gates are scheduled to open at 2 p.m. (ET) on Wednesday evening, with general admission gates swinging open at 4 p.m. Sprint car hot laps are scheduled to begin at 6 p.m. For more information, please visit Atomic Speedway live on the web at www.atomicspeedway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...5/06/Dale-Blaney-Wins-at-Sharon-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Meyer Prevails In Northern SportMods​*
Even though he'd led the first 15 laps, Nick Meyer's crew was sure they could make his car even faster for the second half of Tuesday's MaxY*ield Seed IMCA Northern SportMod Nationals at Hancock County Speedway.

After changing four tires, tightening the car up and topping off the tank during the mandatory pit stop at midway, Meyer proved them right. He led to the checkers and took home a check for $3,500.

"We won on opening night at Spring Nationals in Beatrice and that was big, but this win is bigger," said Meyer. "It's definitely my biggest win money-wise."

Eighth in the special for Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods in 2013 and seventh last summer, Meyer started the 30-lapper from outside row one.
Three tries were needed to get the initial start in and a handful of yellows came out before the break at halfway but the light stayed green for the final 15 circuits.

Meyer made the most of the lower line. Lapped traffic stayed higher on the oval and didn't impede his drive to the finish.

George Nordman, Tim Rupp, Nate Chodur and Jake Sachau completed the top five. Cody Knecht started 18th, finished eighth and pocketed the $100 MaxYield Seed hard charger award.

Meyer earned $2,500 for the victory, plus $500 bonuses for having won previously at Britt and racing at least three times at Hancock County this season.

His Northern SportMod Nationals win makes Meyer eligible for another $500 bonus at next year's event.

"I can't wait to come back and run for the full four grand," he said.

Other feature winners were Clint Hatlestad in the Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modifieds, Derek Green in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars, Scott Dobel in the IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks and Devin Jones in the Mach-1 Sport Compacts.

*The finish: *
Nick Meyer, George Nordman, Tim Rupp, Nate Chodur, Jake Sachau, Brandon Williams, Jared Boumeester, Cody Knecht, Austin Schrage, Levi Chipp, Jake McBirnie, Shane Swanson, Nate Whitehurst, Clay Evans, Johnathon Logue, Ben Schultze, Zack Smidt, Doug Cook, Brady Joynt, Greg Sidles, Phil Ricke, Logan Swearingen, George Gilliland, Mathew Hanson, Colby Fett, Cole Ignaszewski, Chris Myhre, Doug Smith, Nate Albrant

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/meyer-prevails-in-northern-sportmods/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Cruises To Seventh Straight​*
By taking advantage of the road less traveled and a timely late-race restart, Rodney Sanders rolled to his seventh straight United States Modified Touring Series victory Tuesday night at the Heart O' Texas Speedway.

After two straight years of rained-out events for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental at the high-banked quarter-mile clay oval, the return of the high-powered USMTS machines drew a huge middle-of-the-week crowd to the track.

Riding an historic six-race winning streak into Tuesday's event, Sanders struggled in his heat race and later claimed the first of two Real Racing Wheels B Mains to advance to the main event where he started 13th.

With Sanders six rows behind, polesitter Dereck Ramirez of Woodward, Okla., led the field to the green flag to start the 40-lap feature and quickly took control with Stormy Scott, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Cody Smith, Clyde Dunn Jr. and others giving chase.

By the halfway point in the race, Ramirez had nearly a three-second lead over his nearest pursuer and looked poised to claim his third win of the season.

Meanwhile, Sanders was holding his own in the seventh spot by utilizing the high side of the speedway while most of the other 24 starters found the short way around to their liking, but still nearly half a track behind the leader.

After an opening-lap caution, the race's second yellow flag waved with 26 laps in the books and Ramirez leading Whiteaker, Smith, Dunn, Triston Dycus, Sanders and Scott back to the green flag for the restart.

As the field screamed through the first corner, heartbreak struck for Ramirez as a faulty fuel pump killed the power on his machine and forced him to pull into the infield and out of the race while Smith was able to slip past Whiteaker to take over the lead.

Smelling blood in the water, Sanders continued to pound away at the extreme high side of the track. He raced by Dycus on the restart, drove past Dunn on lap 27 and whizzed by Whiteaker on lap 28.

Coming to the start-finish line to complete the 29th lap, Sanders shot from the top of the track and squirted underneath Smith as they entered the first turn and powered into the lead as they raced down the backstretch.

From that point forward, Sanders scooted around the low side of the racing surface and expanded his advantage over the final 10 laps to claim his seventh straight $3,000 victory.

Sweetening the celebration for Sanders was winning for his dad, Marcus, who celebrated his birthday watching his son claim his 56th career triumph.

Whiteaker continued his strong USMTS Southern Speedweek with a runner-up finish while Cade Dillard powered to a third-place finish ahead of Dunn.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Cade Dillard, Clyde Dunn Jr., Grant Junghans, Bobby Malchus, Cody Smith, Stormy Scott, Justin Radcliff, Kevin Rutherford, Johnny Scott, John Whittington, J.P. Dowell, Triston Dycus, Dustin Allen, Casey Arneson, Jesse Sobbing, Eric Tomlinson, Dereck Ramirez, Philip Houston, Jerry Frydrych, Joe Duvall, Logan Robertson, Daniel Hilsabeck.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/sanders-cruises-to-seventh-straight/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Sweeps Through The Empire State​*
Shane Clanton made the most of the World of Outlaws Late Model Series' trip to New York.

Completing a sweep of the national tour's two Empire State stops, Clanton, 39, led every lap of Tuesday night's Finger Lakes 40 at Weedsport Speedway to earn an $8,650 victory in the final round of the WoO LMS Great Northern Tour.

Clanton's series-leading sixth WoO LMS victory of the season followed his win in the Great Northern Tour opener at Fonda (N.Y.) Speedway on June 18 and a runner-up finish in the northern trek's other completed event at Brighton (Ontario) Speedway on June 20.

He'll look to put an exclamation point on the WoO LMS early-summer trip north when the series heads to Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa., this weekend for the $30,000-to-win Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com.

"It's awesome to come up here and run like we have and leave New York with two wins," said Clanton who stretched his point lead to 128 points over Josh Richards. "We've got things rolling along like we need it to right now. With the way we're running, I think we've got a car to go win Lernerville too."

Clanton was in control all night at Weedsport, beginning in time trials when he lowered the three-eighths-mile oval's late model track record with his lap of 14.831 seconds. He led every lap of his heat race and later drew the pole starting spot in the night's Top Six Redraw.

Clanton's only serious challenge during the 40-lap A-Main came from 14th-starting Tim McCreadie. McCreadie briefly pressured Clanton following a lap-29 restart, but he couldn't match Clanton's pace as the final 11 laps ran caution free.

McCreadie settled for second, 1.659 seconds back of Clanton at the checkered flag. Defending WoO LMS champion Darrell Lanigan charged from 13th to third with seventh-starting Chase Junghans taking fourth. Fifth-starting Morgan Bagley ran as high as second before dropping back to fifth.

Clanton's dominant performance gave him even more breathing room in the WoO LMS championship battle as he chases his first series title.

He added a whopping 34 points to his advantage, thanks to both his victory and a 17th-place finish by Richards.

Coming off his victory in Saturday's race at Brighton, Richards started third and ran as high as second before tagging the inside wall entering turn one on lap 15.

The damage to the front of his Rocket Chassis house car eventually caused Richards to slow and retire from the race with 23 laps complete.

For Clanton, the victory was a continuation of his turnaround season after a 2014 WoO LMS campaign that saw the series veteran go winless for the first time ever on the series.

"It's just dedication and hard work and the will and desire not to give up," Clanton said of his astonishing rebound in 2015. "It takes a whole team effort to get to where I'm at."

While he may have fallen one position short of a home-state victory that would've ended his season-long WoO LMS winless streak, McCreadie's runner-up effort continued his improved performance during the Great Northern Tour, which also saw the 2006 WoO LMS champion drive his Sweeteners Plus Rocket Chassis to finishes of fifth at Fonda and third at Brighton.

Tuesday's finish was perhaps the hardest-earned of McCreadie's three consecutive top-five performances. He had to overcome a scrape with the wall in hot laps and a brake-line failure in qualifying before making his charge in the feature.

"He's the man right now," McCreadie said of Clanton. "It's a shame I stuck it in the fence in hot laps then broke a brake line in qualifying. It just put us back. But it is what it is. We try to run as hard as we can."

Like McCreadie, Lanigan remains winless on this year's WoO LMS campaign, but Tuesday's solid run gives the three-time and defending series champion hope of a turnaround during the second half of the season.

"We had a good car tonight," Lanigan said of his GottaRace.com Club 29 Race Cars house car. "We've been throwing some stuff at it. Been a little off at the beginning of the year just trying to get some stuff together so we can run better in the second half."

*The finish:​*
(1) Shane Clanton/40 $8,650
2. (14) Tim McCreadie/40 $4,650
3. (13) Darrell Lanigan/40 $3,350
4. (7) Chase Junghans/40 $2,850
5. (5) Morgan Bagley/40 $2,600
6. (8 ) Eric Wells/40 $2,150
7. (15) Dan Stone/40 $1,400
8. (11) Frank Heckenast Jr./40 $1,850
9. (9) Greg Oakes/40 $1,800
10. (18 ) Dylan Yoder/40 $1,150
11. (2) Boom Briggs/40 $1,500
12. (22) Jim Yoder/40 $950
13. (23) Chad Hollenbeck/40 $900
14. (16) Gregg Satterlee/40 $850
15. (19) Jordan Yaggy/39 $1,000
16. (21) Dave Zona/35 $700
17. (3) Josh Richards/23 $1,310
18. (10) Brandon Overton/23 $1,140
19. (12) Ross Robinson/16 $620
20. (6) Chub Frank/14 $1,150
21. (17) Rick Eckert/14 $1,250
22. (20) Jim Bernheisel/12 $600
23. (4) Tim Fuller/12 $600
24. (24) Bryan Bernheisel/11 $625​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/clanton-sweeps-through-the-empire-state/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Babb Makes It Two In Peoria​*
Shannon Babb became the first repeat winner during this year's DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour when he passed Bobby Pierce midway through Tuesday night's feature at Peoria Speedway and led the final 20 laps to collect the $5,000 checkered flag.

Babb, of Moweaqua, Ill., also tied Billy Moyer Jr. with the most all-time wins in DIRTcar Summer Nationals history with 89 victories.

Pierce, who continues to lead the overall championship, Ryan Unzicker, Dennis Erb Jr. and Billy Moyer Jr. rounded out the top five.

Unzicker led the first two laps on Tuesday night before Pierce moved into the top spot. Babb, who started fourth, worked first past Unzicker then Pierce and never looked back.

"The moisture, it was soaking in around in the wall at the top of three and four, and one and two, but one and two falls off the banking on exit, but three and four was awesome," said Babb, a four-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion. "I started fourth and I was in the right position to find that line, and I was able to my way around them guys."

The DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour races into Belle-Clair Speedway on Wednesday night in Belleville, Ill. Pierce extended his championship lead over Moyer Jr. to 32 points. The victory helped Babb move into third in his quest for a fifth crown.

*The finish:*
Shannon Babb, Bobby Pierce, Ryan Unzicker, Dennis Erb Jr, Billy Moyer Jr, Ray Guss Jr, Jason Feger, Brandon Sheppard, Michael Kloos, Kevin Weaver, Todd Bennett, Timothy Culp, McKay Wenger, Mike Spatola, Jim Moon, Steve Thorsten, Roger Rebholz, John Hahler, Bob Gardner, John Gardner Jr, Billy Drake, Scott Schmitt

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ther-dirt-series/babb-makes-it-two-in-peoria/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Harrison In Summit Modifieds​*
Mike Harrison fought off Dave Wietholder on a restart Tuesday night at Peoria Speedway and drove to his second DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals victory in the past three races.

Harrison, of Highland, Ill., got the jump on the initial green flag and was pulling away from Justin Allgaier when a caution bunched the field on lap 12.

Wietholder charged to the inside of Harrison on the restart, but Harrison was too strong on the top and powered his way to the 25-lap, $1,000 victory.

"This car has just been phenomenal," said Harrison, who has won two of the three races he's entered on this year's tour. "I can't ask for anything better. Me, the car, the motor, we're all just clicking. That's what it takes, the whole deal."

Wietholder, Allgaier, Nick Hoffman and A.J. May rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/its-all-harrison-in-summit-modifieds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harrison Takes Charge In Belleville​*
Mike Harrison took charge of Wednesday night's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals feature on lap seven and drove to victory for the third time in the past four races.

Harrison led the final 18 laps after Ray Bollinger charged to the lead on the initial green flag and Matt Mevert moved into the top spot for laps two through six.

Mevert held on for second while Nick Hoffman, Dean Hoffman and Bollinger rounded out the top five.

The DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals is back in action on Thursday night at Clarksville (Tenn.) Speedway.

*The finish:*
Mike Harrison, Matt Mevert, Nick Hoffman, Dean Hoffman, Ray Bollinger, Ken Schrader, Tyler Deibert, Marty Smith, Robbie Eilers, Brian Bielong, Zeb Moake, Kenny Wallace, Aaron Draege, Jake Seets, Steven Brooks, David Wietholder, Zach Hoffman, Jordan Bauer, Chris Smith, Brett Korves, Rodney Standerfer, Rusty Griffaw.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/harrison-takes-charge-in-belleville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Decker Runs Down Friesen At Utica-Rome​*
Billy Decker scored his second Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified win of the season by tracking down long-time leader Stewart Friesen in the SUNY-Canton 60 at Utica-Rome Speedway Wednesday.

Friesen started on the outside pole and led for 50 laps before yielding to Decker, who had been pressuring him since the halfway mark. Friesen quickly came under attack by eventual runner-up Jimmy Phelps and Larry Wight and crossed the line in fourth, but failed to make weight in post-race inspection and was disqualified.

Erick Rudolph and Billy Dunn officially completed the top five after Friesen's demise, which was brought about in part by nine restarts and the resultant use of fuel.

Despite the nine cautions, mostly for deflating tires rather than wrecks, the race was action-packed with lots of passing and surges back up through the field by the likes of Wight, Dunn and Danny Johnson, all of whom pitted for tires.

Decker started 11th and advanced to third by lap 27 when Dunn fell off the pace and brought out the 5th caution. He got to Friesen's quarter-panel under green for the first time on lap 37 and a dogfight ensued while Phelps and Wight diced a few car-lengths back.

"It was a tough race, but we had a good race horse from the heat race on," Decker said. "As the track cleaned up, you could see a better line and the bottom got better in 3 and 4 late in the race."

Decker said he was glad the Series had returned to Utica-Rome after a12-year absence.

"I'm glad to be back here," he said. "This is a track where you can come from anyplace and win if your car's good enough."

Phelps started ninth and was soon in the top-five to stay.

"Larry (Wight) woke me up and we got to racing," he said. "I could go to the top when I had to, but I just felt better with the low line."

Friesen set fast time in qualifying and continually drew away from all comers for the first seven restarts.

"I think I would have been all right without all the cautions," he said. "It is what it is."

Rudolph was strong and steady as the fourth-place finisher. Dunn drove a valiant race to break into the top-five after returning in 23rd after a tire change on lap 27.

*The finish:*
Billy Decker, Jimmy Phelps, Larry Wight, Erick Rudolph, Billy Dunn, Justin Haers, Matt Sheppard, Danny Johnson, Jim Davis, Vince Vitale, Dave Rauscher, Keith Flach, Danny Varin, Brett Hearn, Pat Ward, Rob Bellinger, Rich Scagliotta, Billy Whittaker, Gary Tomkins, Vic Coffey, Anthony Perrego, Mike Bowman, Ryan Phelps, Mike Mahaney, Elmo Reckner, Tim Fuller, Tim McCreadie, Peter Britten, Mat Williamson, Randy Chrysler, Stewart Friesen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/decker-runs-down-friesen-at-utica-rome/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Stops Babb At Belle-Clair​*
Bobby Pierce powered from pole to checkers on Wednesday night at Belle-Clair Speedway to earn his second DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory of the season.

Pierce, who leads the tour's championship battle, held off Rodney Melvin midway through the 40-lap main event and fought off Shannon Babb down the stretch to earn the $5,000 victory.

Babb, whose two-race win streak ended with Pierce's win, Melvin, Ryan Unzicker and former Summer Nationals champion Brandon Sheppard rounded out the top five.

"It feels really good," said Pierce. "This is starting to become one of my favorite tracks. I'm really good at these little bullrings. You can get up on the cushion and get a good run off."

*The finish:*
Bobby Pierce, Shannon Babb, Rodney Melvin, Ryan Unzicker, Brandon Sheppard, Rick Salter, Chad Zobrist, Tim Manville, Timothy Culp, Billy Moyer Jr., Michael Kloos, Tyler Erb, Jason Feger, Jason Riggs, Daryn Klein, Ryan Little, Jason Zobrist, Mike Hammerle, Jim Moon, Jason Suhre, Kevin Weaver, Matt Weidner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/pierce-stops-babb-at-belle-clair/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dale Blaney Wins At Atomic​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7139&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

By:Tyler Altmeyer - All Star Circuit of Champions

For the second night in a row and the third time this week, Dale Blaney visits UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory lane during the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket. Blaney, who now has six UNOH All Star victories in 2015, earned his second consecutive Ohio Sprint Speedweek victory on Wednesday evening, June 24th at the Atomic Speedway in Waverly, Ohio; during round six of the 2015 edition of Ohio Sprint Speedweek. The Hartford, Ohio native held off Cole Duncan and recent Eldora Speedway winner Greg Wilson for the $5,000 top prize. 'The Lowrider,' who has Speedweek victories this week at Attica Raceway Park, Sharon Speedway and Atomic Speedway, now has 121 career UNOH All Star main event victories as he chases Speedweek title number six.

"My guys gave me a great car tonight" said Dale Blaney, "Things were going pretty good but I could start to feel the rubber right through the middle of the track there towards the end...we were able to hang on and make it work...feels good to get another one...I knew Cole (Duncan) was going to be good tonight after he came from twelfth to sixth in the dash...we're just glad to be up here."

Dale Blaney, pilot of the familiar GoMuddy.com, Big Game Treestands, CH Motorsports, no. 1, earned his third Ohio Sprint Speedweek win from an outside front row starting position; surviving one caution on the initial start to help secure his place in victory lane. Red flag conditions would take over the speedway during the initial main event start.Third starting Danny Holtgraver, pole sitter Cody Darrah and fourth starting Dave Blaney were all involved in the red flag incident.

The 30-lap main event would go uninterrupted after the complete restart. Dale Blaney would set the tone for the entire distance; racing nearly unchallenged through traffic while utilizing the late race rubber- down surface. Cole Duncan would make an attempt to take over the top spot with less than five laps remaining, but would be denied.

"Feels good to finish second" said Cole Duncan, "I just wish we were one more position ahead...we are in a good spot heading into tomorrow at Fremont."

Duncan would finish second after starting sixth, followed by recent Ohio Sprint Speedweek winner at Eldora Speedway, Greg Wilson, who rallied from twelfth to finish third on Wednesday evening.

"We are having a lot of fun right now" said Greg Wilson, "Things have been going our way lately so hopefully we can keep this up."

With three victories heading into round seven of nine on Thursday evening at Fremont Speedway, Dale Blaney will have exactly three opportunities to secure two more victories for the $25,000 bonus presented by Cometic Gasket. Any driver who can win five of the nine scheduled Speedweek events will be awarded the five-digit bonus.

There were 48 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions sprint cars signed in on Wednesday evening at Atomic Speedway. The 48 UNOH All Stars were split into five groups of qualifying time trials with each driver qualifying against those in their respective heat race. Josh Baughman, Dave Blaney, James McFadden, Kenny Jacobs, and Sheldon Haudenschild each earned fast time honors during their group qualifying efforts. Josh Baughman earned the fastest time of the night overall; recording an official time of 12.323 seconds around the Atomic Speedway bullring.

Five heat races were contested with the top-four finishers qualifying for the 30-lap, $5,000-to-win main event. D.J. Foos, Lee Jacobs, Travis Philo, Jamie Veal, and Chad Kemenah each earned victories during their respective heat races. Josh Davis earned the evening's C-main victory, with Kory Crabtree, Bryan Nuckles, Josh Baughman, and Tim Shaffer each earning transfer spots out of the UNOH All Star B-main. The six-lap dash was captured by Cody Darrah.

The 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket schedule will now move ahead to the first of two appearances at the Fremont Speedway in Fremont, Ohio on Thursday, June 25th. The Fremont oval will host round seven of Ohio Sprint Speedweek on Thursday night; welcoming the UNOH All Star roster back to northwestern Ohio. 'America's Series' will go head to head with all of the Fremont/Attica Sprint Title (F.A.S.T.) series regulars, as well as all of the local and regional Ohio Sprint Speedweek followers.

Dale Blaney swept UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions competition at the Fremont Speedway during the 2014 edition of Ohio Sprint Speedweek. The five-time UNOH All Star champion will enter round seven tomorrow evening currently second in the 2015 Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket standings; trailing Benton Ridge, Ohio's Greg Wilson by 20 markers.

Pit gates are schedule to open at 4 p.m. (ET), with the driver's meeting slated for 5:30 p.m.. Hot laps will hit the speedway at 6 p.m.. To learn more about Fremont Speedway, please visit the facility live on the web at www.fremontohspeedway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...5/06/Dale-Blaney-Wins-at-Atomic-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Snaps Schatz's Streak​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6909&StatType=Race+Results

Racing on the bullrings of his home state of California early in his career taught Brad Sweet how to negotiate some pretty intimidating cushions. A nearly foot and a half cushion that resembled more a ledge on Wednesday night at I-96 Speedway in Michigan didn't faze Sweet, nor did a battle with six-time and defending series champion Donny Schatz.

Sweet used a slide job in turns one and two on lap 29 to take the lead from Schatz and withstood a number of late restarts to win the NAPA Auto Parts Rumble in Michigan which marked his third win of the season and first since April. Sweet, who was the final of three leaders on Wednesday night, became the sixth different winner in the last five races for the World of Outlaws at I-96 Speedway.

"It was a tricky track tonight," said Sweet, who drives the Ollie's Bargain Outlet machine for Kasey Kahne Racing. "I got a terrible restart and I think I just got really mad and got my elbows up. I had a win it or wear it mentality. The (No.) 15 has been making it tough on everyone out here and we all have been fighting and clawing to try to figure it out. We still have a lot of work to do to beat Donny (Schatz), but tonight we were able to get the Ollie's Bargain Outlet car in victory lane and it feel really, really good."

Sweet lined up fourth and was up to second following the first caution of the night on the seventh lap. After he took the lead on lap-29, he briefly lost it on a restart, but Schatz was called for a jump and Sweet retained the lead. The final six laps were slowed by three cautions and a red flag period. Sweet used strong restarts each time to hold the top spot en route to the win.

"It was hard to tell which way to go sometimes on those restarts," noted Sweet. "I chose the bottom because it seemed like the bottom was winning of the restarts before. I wasn't sure about that tricky cushion. Donny got a run there on that one and they called back. We did everything we could tonight. We fought and we clawed."

Schatz, who was seeking his sixth straight win, started on the outside of the front row next to his teammate Steve Kinser, who led the opening 15 circuits. Schatz would pace the field for 13 laps, while Sweet and Kerry Madsen stalked him. While his win streak was snapped, Schatz was able to extend his lead in the series standings as he chases his seventh series title aboard the Bad Boy Buggies J&J.

Following a late restart, Schatz went over the banking off the back straightaways, falling back a few spots. He would use a late charge to get back by Paul McMahan and Kerry Madsen to finish second.

"You only see a cushion like that once every 30 or 40 races," said Schatz. "My crew is awesome and they are working to make the car so we don't have to run the cushion like that. The goal is to find something to make the car a little better so we can get off the cushion. We had some laps where we were better moving around the race track. I think at one point we were back to fourth or fifth and got back up there."

Madsen, who is seeking his first win of the season, charged from the sixth starting spot to move up to third by the sixth lap. The native of St. Marys, New South Wales, Australia, who now calls Knoxville Iowa home, ran as high as second during the 35-lap contest.

"We were sputtering and ran out of fuel the last six laps, so we're glad to finish third," said Madsen. "We had a great race car and it was capable of winning and just didn't do the right things. Congratulations to Brad (Sweet) and Donny (Schatz), it is still awesome to be on the podium. I am very proud of my guys. Thanks to all of the Michigan fans. It was a great race track and very challenging and I enjoyed every minute of it."

Paul McMahan was fourth with Shane Stewart fifth. Jason Sides, who opened the night by setting a new track record in time trials finished sixth, followed by Daryn Pittman, Logan Schuchart, David Gravel and Nate Dussel.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action on Friday, June 26 at 34 Raceway in West Burlington, Iowa. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/34-raceway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2015/06/Brad-Sweet-Wins-at-I-96-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Doubleheader Weekend For ASCS Southwest​*
The ASCS Southwest Region hits the road this weekend for the season's only appearance at El Paso (Texas) Speedway Park on Friday and Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., on Saturday.

A return to home for current Southwest point's leader, Rick Ziehl, the 1996 Southern New Mexico Speedway track champion has posted three wins on the 2015 season, and currently leads by 91 markers over Lance Norick.

The last time Ziehl saw victory lane in Las Cruces was with the NMMRA Non-Wing Sprint Cars on July 20, 2013.

In 2014 however, the New Mexico native picked up two wins at El Paso Speedway Park, first on June 20 with the NMMRA, and June 27 in 305cid competition.

Arizona's Ryan Linder hold third with Bob Ream Jr. fourth. The top-five rounds out with Casey Buckman.

Friday, June 26 at El Paso Speedway Park will get underway at 7:45 p.m. (MT) and will include X-Mods, Street Stocks, Late Models, and Hornets.

Saturday, June 27 at Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., will have an identical start time but will be a night that everyone across the region looks forward to as Mesilla Valley Transportation hosts their annual Fireworks spectacular at the Las Cruces oval.

X-Mods, Street Stocks, Late Models, and Hornets will fill the card.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cottle & Thomas Star At Plymouth​*
Dirt track fans were treated to three- and four-wide racing during Plymouth Speedway's annual Open Wheel Wednesday promotion.

Shane Cottle came away with the win in the Dickies Restaurant 600 Non-Wing Sprints event to start the evening of feature racing.

He was the class of the field having started from the pole and leading all laps.

Bradley Jameson started right beside Cottle at the start and fell in behind him and that's where he stayed for the rest of the feature. Eric Saunders snuck into the third and final podium spot after Dawson Stealy fell back a spot.

Cottle, who ran the No. 57 usually driven by Chad Hartzell, had fun out front in the feature.

"These guys gave me a great car - a bad-fast car," said Cottle. "It's a lot of fun to come out here and run with these racers. I hope we put on a good show for the fans."

Meanwhile, Kevin Thomas Jr. dominated the non-winged sprint car feature on the three-eighths-mile dirt track.

The real battle on the track was for the two other podium positions between Cottle and Robert Ballou. The two had been running all over the track trying to get track position.

A red flag for C.J. Leary, who flipped his sprint car out of turn one, set up a green-white-checkered finish to give the pair a chance to settle the battle.

Ballou worked on Cottle for second, but didn't have enough time to make the pass. Thomas won the race with Cottle in second with Ballou trailing Cottle by less than 0.2 seconds for third.

"We had a Cadillac tonight," said Thomas. "It was nice to stay out from and not have to pass any cars. It was a relief to run my own race. It was great."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/cottle-thomas-star-at-plymouth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Frank Rides Momentum To Lernerville​*
Chub Frank always looks forward to Lernerville Speedway's Firecracker 100, but the World of Outlaws Late Model Series veteran may be looking forward to it more this year than ever.

Frank, 53, of Bear Lake, Pa., heads into Lernerville's ninth annual Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com this weekend with plenty of confidence in his new Longhorn Chassis after a much-improved first half of the 2015 season.

He hopes to be among the contenders during Lernerville's blockbuster weekend, which features three nights of WoO LMS action that include preliminary race programs on Thursday and Friday ahead of Saturday's $30,000-to-win Firecracker 100 finale.

"We've had some good cars at the Firecracker before, but I think we might be better going into this one than we've been in a long, long time," said Frank, who enters the Firecracker 100 fourth in the WoO LMS points standings. "I always love going to Lernerville, but I'm definitely looking forward to going there this time with this car and seeing how we do."

Indeed, Frank's performance has improved noticeably since debuting his new Longhorn machines at the beginning of the season. After 18 WoO LMS A-Mains this year, Frank is already two top-fives and two top-10s away from matching his 2014 tally in both statistical categories.

His six top-fives and 13 top-10s have Frank on track to have his best season statistically since 2009, which coincidentally, was the last season in which Frank won a WoO LMS event.

Frank has been close to ending his lengthy WoO LMS dry spell, especially recently with two runner-up finishes in the past four WoO LMS events.

While those near-misses have been frustrating for a driver longing to make his return to victory lane, they also tell Frank he's close to finally breaking through.

"We're learning stuff all the time about these Longhorns," said Frank, whose 16-career WoO LMS wins ranks ninth on the tour's all-time wins list. "We just haven't got it quite perfect, but it's a lot better than we were. We're finishing in the top five and got a couple seconds and that's promising.

"We're still off a little bit, but we're a lot closer than we've been in a long time. I know we can get it there, we just have to keep working on it and fine-tuning it here and there."

Frank will have three chances at a breakthrough victory at Lernerville thanks to the Firecracker's three-night format that includes complete WoO LMS programs each night. Thursday's and Friday's programs feature 30-lap, $6,000-to-win A-Mains that count for full WoO LMS points. They also determine drivers' starting spots in Saturday's Firecracker 100 heat races.

With that in mind, Frank knows it's important to run as well as possible in both preliminary features while also preparing his car for the conditions he'll likely face in Saturday's finale.

"You race those preliminary races just like any other race, but you also keep in mind what you're looking at as far as the track on Saturday," said Frank, whose best Firecracker 100 finish of fifth came in the inaugural running of the event in 2007.

"You're adjusting to what you think the car needs the whole time you're there. You're just trying to get it right, while keeping in mind that the track's probably going to be really slick for the feature on Saturday and you want to work your way toward that at the same time."

With his confidence boosted by his improved performance this season, Frank is nearly certain that a return to victory lane is coming soon, perhaps even this weekend at Lernerville.

"We've got the cars to do it now, and I think we're probably going to do it at some point," Frank said of his chances of scoring his first WoO LMS victory since Aug. 22, 2009. "The problem is there's always someone that's just a little bit better than us. That's why we've gotta keep working to find that last little bit to get where we're the one that's better than everyone else.

"If we keep plugging away and running top fives, it'll eventually happen. I'm not going to say it'll happen at Lernerville, but I'm not going to say it won't. We'll just try our best and see where we end up."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/frank-rides-momentum-to-lernerville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lexus Files Pikes Peak Hill Climb Entry​*
On June 28, Lexus will compete in the Time Attack class of the Pikes Peak Int'l Hill Climb.

The luxury automaker will be campaigning the all-new RC F GT Concept, a vehicle that builds upon the legacy of the IS F CCS-R vehicles that last competed at Pikes Peak in 2013.

This historic event, now in its 93rd running, is a race against the clock that tests man and machine with the changing elements, altitude, and a treacherous 12.42 mile, 156 turn course that winds up the peak from 9,390 feet up to the 14,115 foot summit.

The new Lexus will be piloted up the mountain by British driving ace, 24 Hours of Le Mans winner, and automotive media personality Justin Bell.

"With very little time behind the wheel, the RC F GT Concept has already proven fast and easy to drive, very much like the production models, actually. We expect the race car will only pick up pace as we engage more testing, tuning, and data acquisition on the mountain," said Bell.

A seasoned driver in a wide range of vehicles, Bell will bring his vast experience and knowledge to bear on the development side of the RC F GT Concept.
Serving as much more than a mere competition vehicle, the new RC F GT Concept represents a pivotal piece of the Lexus F brand motorsports effort along with the forthcoming global GT3 program.

Much like the IS F CCS-R vehicles whose efforts in motorsports helped develop key components such as the engine and transmission for the 2015 RC F, the new GT Concept program will continue to elaborate on the F brand's performance mission, allowing Lexus engineers to experiment with prototype components, tuning ideas, settings, and software development.

A focused race car involving a high level of composite materials, the RCF GT Concept weighs about 800 lbs. less (3130 lbs.) than the street version, while retaining the same engine and transmission as the production RC F, though states of tune are adjusted for the competition environment. With RC F GT Concept, engineers can test the engine, transmission and chassis components in various conditions, experimenting with different tuning ideas, settings and software.

"The continued evolution of the F brand remains a top priority for Lexus, and motorsports provide us an outstanding opportunity to develop more than concepts and components for F brand products. Our niche line of high performance products are geared toward enthusiast drivers, and also make a very strong statement about Lexus' engineering capabilities. Competition efforts like Pikes Peak help nurture a performance engineering culture and ideology that will have the greatest influence of future F brand products," said Jeff Bracken group Vice President and General Manager Lexus division.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/lexus-files-pikes-peak-hill-climb-entry/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Houston Gets It Done At East Texas​*
Philip Houston notched his second United States Modified Touring Series victory of the 2015 campaign as the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental invaded the new East Texas Speedway for the first time Thursday night.

Despite leading all 40 laps on the high-banked three-eighths-mile dirt oval, the 38-year-old from Odessa, Texas, was never able to take a breath as several drivers took their turns at taking his place.

"I could hear somebody the whole time," the cheerful winner said in victory lane. "I didn't know who it was. Somebody punted me down the front stretch once, so I knew they were there."

Early on, Houston was tested by polesitter Clyde Dunn Jr. and then, for most of the race, Bobby Malchus churned the cushion on the high side of the track and hoping Houston would make a mistake and give him the opening he needed.
He never got the chance.

"I was just trying to hit my marks every time-hit my line and just try and stay clean," Houston added. "After the week we've had, we needed this one."

As the laps wound down, Double H Bands Southern Region points leader Rodney Sanders found himself in the mix with the leaders, running several laps in the middle between Malchus and Dereck Ramirez.

But nobody had an answer for Houston, whose other first USMTS victory came in March during the Winter Meltdown at the Southern New Mexico Speedway.
"When we hot-lapped I said 'This place feels familiar for some reason,' and I think it was. It's a lot like Las Cruces."

Houston collected $3,000 for his efforts while Sanders, who started ninth, settled for the runner-up spot with Malchus and Ramirez close behind in third and fourth.

Johnny Scott was fifth with Cade Dillard, Dunn, Steve Whiteaker Jr., 22nd-starting Cody Smith and Jesse Sobbing rounding out the top 10 finishers.

*The finish:*
Philip Houston, Rodney Sanders, Bobby Malchus, Dereck Ramirez, Johnny Scott, Cade Dillard, Clyde Dunn Jr., Steve Whiteaker Jr., Cody Smith, Jesse Sobbing, Grant Junghans, Dustin Allen, Daniel Hilsabeck, Chase Allen, Joe Duvall, Dustin Hyde, Ben Kates, Casey Arneson, Stormy Scott, Garrett Gregory, Caleb Shown, Sean Jones, Shane Sprinkle, John O. Whittington.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/houston-gets-it-done-at-east-texas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kissinger Scores First Hell Tour Victory​*
Levi Kissinger swept past Wendell Wallace with 15 laps to go on Thursday night at Clarksville Speedway and drove to the first DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory of his career.

Kissinger, of Mt. Vernon, Ind., chased Wallace from the initial green, survived a restart with 11 to go and hit his marks to close out the $5,000 win. It was also the first Dirt Late Model victory of his career.

Wallace held on to finish second with Dennis Erb Jr., Richard Frost and Rodney Melvin rounding out the top five.

"I never in a million years would have thought I could win one of these races, and to do it this quick in our Super Late Model career, is even better yet," said Kissinger, who had previously been racing DIRTcar UMP Modifieds. "I'm speechless. The emotions are running through me so much because I know how much hard work we put into this deal and it's finally started paying off.

"This is the biggest moment of my career. I could probably win a lot of races, but to win your first race at a Summer Nationals race, I don't know what to say. We beat a lot of good guys who have a lot of wins. This will rank up there for the rest of my life as a career moment for me."

Championship leader Bobby Pierce survived a rough outing to finish 11th, good enough to maintain the points lead over Billy Moyer Jr. and Shannon Babb.

*The finish:*
Levi Kissinger, Wendell Wallace, Dennis Erb Jr., Richard Frost, Rodney Melvin, Shannon Babb, Billy Moyer Jr., Mike Marlar, Timothy Culp, Ryan Unzicker, Bobby Pierce, Jason Feger, Cody Mahoney, Jason Riggs, Terry English, Jim Moon, Caleb Ashby, Justin Rattliff, Kent Robinson, Tanner English, John Hahley, Brian Shirley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/kissinger-scores-first-hell-tour-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Solwold Tops Dirt Cup Opener​*
The 44th Jim Raper Memorial Dirt Cup presented by Jack in the Box kicked off in fine style as Washington's Jason Solwold notched his sixth victory of 2015 and first against the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network.

Chasing Kyle Bellm for the first 11 rounds, contact with the slower car put the No. 14k pit side, giving the No. 18 the top spot. From there, Solwold led a podium charge of Washington drivers to the checkered flag.

"I just tried to get to the front as quick as I could. Lapped traffic as pretty hairy, and it got a little dirty going through a bunch of cars like that. It happens, but I have to give a hats off to all our local guys here that didn't get beat," Solwold said. "Our local guys are pretty strong so we'll definitely give them a run for their money and a couple guys that ended up back there a ways will pick it up tomorrow and maybe we'll have a local top-five."

Falling back one on the start, fifth starting Colton Heath spent much of the night's feature battling through the top -five with restarts on lap 11 and 23 proving effective for the No. 33x.

"It's awesome running top-three with all the local guys here. We've been battling each other all year," said Heath. "I was able to get Taylor running the bottom to middle area, I just didn't need Jason to be there at the end for me to do anything because I wasn't really good on the top but we'll take it, we'll move on, and hopefully have us in good position after tomorrow."

Holding off several charges from Wayne Johnson throughout the closing laps, Taylor Malsam put the Rudeen Racing No. 26 on the final podium step. "It was fun," he said. "We had a great car tonight, just a little free on the bottom and just picked up what we could. It's hard to pass here and Colton got by me because of my error, but overall it's a good points night going into the weekend."

Wayne Johnson and Aaron Ruetzel completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Jason Solwold, Colton Heath, Tayler Malsam, Wayne Johnson, Aaron Reutzel, Jared Peterson, Willie Croft, Trever Kirkland, Travis Rilat, Brock Lemley, Robbie Price, Skylar Gee, Trey Starks, Jordan Weaver, Marc Duperron, Eric Fisher, Matt Covington, Cameron (Cam) Smith, Sean Macdonell, Seth Bergman, Kyle Bellm, Chase Goetz.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/jason-solwold-tops-dirt-cup-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Controls Firecracker Opener​*
World of Outlaws Late Model Series points leader Shane Clanton kept his hot streak rolling Thursday evening with a victory on the opening night of Lernerville Speedway's ninth annual Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com.

Establishing himself as a heavy favorite to claim Saturday's $30,000-to-win Firecracker 100 finale, Clanton turned back an early challenge from Jared Miley and was far enough ahead in the closing laps to survive a valiant late charge by 12th-starting Rick Eckert.

The $6,500 victory - Clanton's WoO LMS-leading seventh of the season and his third in the national tour's past four races - came on the first of two Firecracker 100 preliminary nights at Lernerville's four-tenths-mile oval. The 2010 Firecracker 100 winner will look to keep his momentum going in another preliminary program on Friday and in Saturday's 100-lap finale.

"This car was just phenomenal again tonight," Clanton said of his Weldbank Energy Capital Race Cars house car. "If we can just keep qualifying and heat racing like we are and get a good starting spot, then we're pretty confident about our chances in 100 laps around here come Saturday. We've got the dominant car right now; hopefully we can keep it going."

Eckert settled for the runner-up finish after charging from fifth to second in the final 10 laps of the 30-lap race. The 2006 WoO LMS champion made up considerable ground on Clanton in the closing laps but came up 1.361 seconds short at the finish.

After pressuring Clanton for most of the race's first half, Miley held on to third to record his career-best WoO LMS result.

Defending Firecracker 100 winner Darrell Lanigan finished fourth and in doing so overtook 17th-finishing Josh Richards for second in the WoO LMS points chase. Eric Wells finished fifth in Thursday's A-Main, which ran green to the finish after finally getting rolling on the third attempt to start the race.

Clanton's road to victory was made slightly less difficult when he was moved from his initial third starting spot to the pole after Miley, who drew the pole in a redraw among heat race winners and runners-up, was penalized a row for firing too early on the first attempt to start the race.

After a brief opening-lap battle, Clanton pulled ahead of second-starting Mason Zeigler, who was the beneficiary of original outside polesitter Greg Johnson's jumped start on the second attempt to start the race.

Miley followed Clanton by Zeigler into the second spot and remained within striking distance until the leaders reached lapped traffic just before the halfway point. Clanton was able to negotiate the slower cars much quicker than Miley, allowing his No. 25 machine to pull away to a comfortable lead.

"I just took my opportunities to get by cars when I could," Clanton said of his run through traffic. "I was just riding my line at the top just trying to save tires and be easy on our car. But when I had to get by (lapped cars), I could drive just about anywhere to do it. I can't ask for much more than that out of our race car."

Eckert, 49, was able to keep his Viper Motorsports MasterSbilt machine glued to the track's bottom groove while others struggled. That allowed him to make his late charge and nearly catch Clanton.

"It surprised me that guys kept missing the bottom," said Eckert, who recorded his fourth top five of the 2015 WoO LMS campaign. "That bottom was really nice and most of those guys just weren't patient enough to hit it and get the kind of run off of it like I was."

Miley appeared capable of challenging for an upset victory while keeping pace with Clanton early in the race, but he faded through the second half. Still, the 29-year-old former Lernerville track champion was encouraged by his solid performance in his Colussy Chevrolet Rocket Chassis.

"It feels real good to do this on the first night," Miley said. "Sometimes it's hard to get in and go with these guys because they're just so fast and on top of their game.

"I think we could run with Clanton in open track. But I guess I kind of lack the experience getting through traffic like that and just being comfortable running the front of a World of Outlaws race. But now we got some experience with that and it's definitely a confidence booster."

*The finish:*
Shane Clanton, Rick Eckert, Jared Miley, Darrell Lanigan, Eric Wells, Davey Johnson, Austin Hubbard, Mason Zeigler, Chase Junghans, Chub Frank, Morgan Bagley, Gregg Satterlee, Frank Heckenast Jr., Dan Angellicchio, Tim McCreadie, Alex Ferree, Josh Richards, Boom Briggs, Ross Robinson, Paul Wilmoth, Kenny Pettyjohn, Jordan Yaggy, Mike Norris, Ken Schaltenbrand Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/clanton-claims-firecracker-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wilson Fremont Winner​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7140&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Benton Ridge, Ohio's Greg Wilson took a huge step to claim his first ever Ohio Sprint Speedweek Thursday, leading all 40 laps to claim the University of Northwestern Ohio All Star Circuit of Champions win at Fremont Speedway on Burns Petroleum Night.

Wilson, who scored the win at Eldora Saturday, came into the seventh of the nine events for the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek Presented by Cometic Gasket leading the points. The former two time All Star champion had to hold off a charging Tim Shaffer - the two actually made contact coming to the white flag - to score his third series win of the season. Wilson now has 25 career All Star wins and is tied with Dean Jacobs and Fred Rahmer for 22nd on the series all-time win list. It was his 12 career Fremont victory.

Wilson will look to wrap up the speedweek title when the series comes back to Fremont Saturday (rain date of Sunday) for the $10,000 to win finale.

"I'm pretty emotional&#8230;.to do it here at Fremont means a hell of a lot to me. A lot of family and friends here tonight. I put a lot of pressure on myself right now&#8230;.this is pretty damn cool," said Wilson in the Engine Pro Victory Lane.

"I saw a white nose wing and I figured it was Shaff (Tim Shaffer)&#8230;I saw he was third on the board and I knew he came from a long ways&#8230; he was really good the last time we were here. I told many people before&#8230;the two guys behind me&#8230;I was one of their biggest fans. To race with Tim Shaffer and Dale Blaney and to have my wife and kids and all of our sponsors and all the fans&#8230;.pretty emotional. The good Lord's been looking out for me. I can't believe it," added Wilson beside his Hercules Tire/DNC Hydraulics/Ohio Logistics/Gear Alloy Wheels backed #W20.

Shaffer, who won the $10,000 All Star show at Fremont a month ago, would drive from his 11th starting spot to finish a close second.

"Todd Grace has just given me a great car&#8230;.this thing was awesome to drive. We had a shot at him there&#8230;he left the door open. I probably could have shoved it in there a little bit harder," said Shaffer beside his Canton Erectors/VRP Shocks/Gressman Powersports backed #45.

"Farmer (Rich, promoter) and the guys did a great job. This is probably one of the best tracks in the country in my eyes because it puts on a great race," added Shaffer.

Blaney, who has three speedweek wins and needs two more to claim the $25,000 Cometic Gasket bonus, would have to settle for third in his GoMuddy.com/Eyecon Trail Cameras/BadAzz Box Blinds/Xecute Scent Control/Big Game Tree Stands backed #1.

"Those two guys are really good here. I was pretty good until the rubber got down and then I was too tight. I took a shot at Greg in one and two a couple of times. I figured what the heck might as well. We had a good car all night. We will take third. Disappointed for sure but we'll move on," said Blaney.

Fremont's John Ivy would inherit the lead with five laps to go when Ricky Peterson made contact with a lapped car in the Fremont Federal Credit Union 305 Sprint feature. The former track champion would drive to his second win of the season and the 48th of his career at Fremont.

"I'd rather be lucky than good any time. Ricky was pretty good&#8230;I don't know if I had anything for him or not. I was hoping lapped traffic might give me a shot and then I saw him get into that guy. I'll take it any way I can get it," said Ivy beside his Sipe Racing/L&R Farms/Gressman Powersports/Adkins Fence and Sanitation/Sonny's Machine and Welding/Kear's Speed shop backed #77i.

Early Tuesday morning Ky Harper purchased a car to compete in the McCullough Industries 602 Late Model Division. It paid off as he scored his first career Fremont win.

"This class is different but it will be a growing class and hopefully we get some more come out and it will be fun. I bought this thing Tuesday and finished it at 4:30 this morning," said Harper beside his Tiffin Paint and Body, Tiffin Auto Mart, Childress Collision backed #34.

Wilson and Tyler Gunn would bring the field to green for the 40-lap All Star feature. A handful of drivers were put back a row for being late to staging including original front row starter Nate Dussel.

Wilson would take a big lead as Dussel moved into second with Gunn, Brian Lay, Lee Jacobs and Blaney gave chase. Lay would grab third on lap two with Blaney taking fourth by the fourth circuit.

Wilson would catch lapped traffic by the seventh circuit as Dussel, Lay and Blaney battled for second. Blaney would drive into second on lap 10 and started to eat away at Wilson's lead as Lay ran third followed by Dussel, Gunn, Shaffer and Cap Henry up from 16th.

Wilson methodically picked his way through traffic and kept Blaney at bay while the fastest car on the track was Shaffer who worked his way to fourth by the half-way point and took third on lap 22 as he recorded the fasted lap of the race.

The only caution of the race fell on lap 26 when Roger Crockett stopped on the back stretch. The restart order was Wilson, Blaney, Shaffer, Dussel and Henry. When the green flew Wilson pulled away slightly as Shaffer put the heat on Blaney. Shaffer would take the runner-up spot on lap 29 and started to close on Wilson.

With 10 laps to go Wilson led Shaffer, Blaney, Henry, Dussel, Lay, Gunn and Jacobs. Shaffer stayed glued to Wilson's rear bumper and with a hand full of laps to go was poking his nose under Wilson. As they raced out of turn four to the white flag Wilson and Shaffer made contact. Wilson was able to pull away slightly and drove to the win. Shaffer, Blaney, Henry and Dussel would round out the top five.

Brandon Moore and Peterson brought the field to green for the 25 lap 305 sprint feature with Peterson gaining the upper hand over a flying Steve Rando, Moore, Ivy, Kyle Capodice, Bobby Clark, Seth Schneider and Dustin Dinan.

Rando would step out of line and try the high line to challenge Peterson as Ivy drove into third bringing Capodice and Clark along. The leaders caught the back of the pack by lap 12 and Rando's great run would end a lap later as he spin in turn four.

Peterson now led Ivy, Capodice, Clark, Jaime Miller, Dinan, Alvin Roepke and Moore. With 19 laps scored Peterson made contact with a lapped machine, ending his chances of his first Fremont win. Ivy now led Capodice, Miller, Clark, Dinan and Roepke.

Ivy would pull away when the green reappeared but it would be erased with three laps to go when Miller spun. On the restart Roepke would blast around Capodice for the runner up spot but ran out of time to catch Ivy.

Ivy would drive to the win over Roepke, Capodice, Clark and Moore.

Dustin Keegan and Tim Sabo led the field to green for the 15 lap late model feature with Sabo taking the lead over Keegan, Harper, Dustin Sautter and Chester Fitch. Harper would spin after a lap was complete. On the ensuing restart Sabo would lead as Sautter drove into second with Keegan, Fitch, Dale Cole, Steve Sabo and Brandon Perkins giving chase.

Following two quick cautions, Sabo would continue to lead with Fitch taking third on lap five. Harper made his way back toward the front and was running fourth when the caution flew on lap seven for Brian Sabo. A lap and another caution for Fitch with Tim Sabo leading Sautter, Harper, Cole and Perkins.

Harper drove into second on lap nine and immediately challenged Tim Sabo for the lead. Sautter would bring out the final caution with three laps to go. When the green flew Harper was able to drive under Tim Sabo for the lead as the two raced side by side over the next two laps.

Harper would earn the win over Tim Sabo, Cole, Perkins and Steve Sabo.

Prior to the night's racing 20 drivers and fans had their heads shaved to help raise funds for the Kick-It Organization to help find a cure for childhood cancer. A kick ball tournament with auctions will be held Saturday morning prior to the speedweek finale to help raise additional funds. So far, the Fremont Speedway Kick-It drive has risen over $10,000.

For additional information go to www.fremontohspeedway.com.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH.../06/Greg-Wilson-Wins-at-Fremont-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Junghans Holds Off Veterans At Lernerville​*
With two of the sport's top drivers behind him and a steady line of lapped traffic ahead of him, Chase Junghans expected his lead in Friday's Firecracker 100 preliminary feature at Lernerville Speedway to be shrinking.

Instead, signals from a crew member during the second half of the 30-lap race told the second-year World of Outlaws Late Model Series driver that he was pulling away from former WoO LMS champion Scott Bloomquist and point leader Shane Clanton.

"I was just riding around out there trying to be patient and my crew guy was giving me signals saying I was pulling away," said Junghans, the 22-year-old racer from Manhattan, Kan. "I was like 'Are you kidding me?' But I guess I was, and now, I just don't know what to say. This is surreal."

Junghans was indeed nearly speechless after dominating Friday's A-Main to score his first-career WoO LMS victory during the second night of Lernerville's ninth annual Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com. In notching his fourth top-five finish in the past six WoO LMS events, Junghans earned $6,175 at the four-tenths-mile oval and picked up plenty of momentum heading into Saturday's $30,000-to-win Firecracker 100 finale.

Junghans' Shop Quik Racing Capital Race Car finished the caution-free race with an advantage of 2.932 seconds. Bloomquist was second with Clanton, who won Thursday's Firecracker 100 opener, advancing from seventh starting spot to finish third. Chub Frank finished fourth with Davey Johnson rounding out the top five.

Junghans was fast all night at Lernerville, setting quick time in qualifying and finishing second to Clanton in his heat race to earn a spot in the Top 8 Redraw.

Luck fell his way in drawing the pole for the A-Main, but he didn't waste the opportunity. He pulled away from an early back-and-forth battle between Bloomquist and Frank and never looked back.

"This feels great, especially having all these good guys here behind us," said Junghans, whose previous best WoO LMS finish was a third-place effort at Fonda (N.Y.) Speedway on June 18. "It definitely helped starting up front, but we made the most of it. Hopefully we can build off of this and maybe win tomorrow or if not at least have a good finish."

A frequent contender at Lernerville, Bloomquist took second from Frank on lap 10 and appeared to initially close slightly on Junghans. But his pace slowed around halfway and the two-time Firecracker 100 winner was forced to settle for the runner-up finish in his self-designed Sweet-Bloomquist Race Car.

"We weren't quite where we want to be, but we're happy with this," said Bloomquist, who made his first laps of the weekend on Friday after a late arrival led him to sit out Thursday's opener. "We've been playing with some different stuff on the car and tonight was the first night we tried it. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't exactly what I was hunting."

With his seventh consecutive top-three WoO LMS finish, Clanton kept his recent hot streak rolling. The co-founder of Capital Race Cars was happy to see a Capital car in victory lane, but he would've liked to have made it a one-two sweep for the chassis brand.

"Any time a Capital car can win, we're happy," said Clanton, whose Capital machine is sponsored by Weldbank Energy. "I told Chase to just go on and run his race and hopefully I'd make it to second. We came close, but I was just a little too tight."

*The finish:*
(1) Chase Junghans/30 $6,175
2. (3) Scott Bloomquist/30 $3,100
3. (7) Shane Clanton/30 $2,050
4. (2) Chub Frank/30 $1,800
5. (5) Davey Johnson/30 $1,500
6. (6) Tim McCreadie/30 $1,650
7. (11) Jared Miley/30 $1,800
8. (10) Gregg Satterlee/30 $1,250
9. (8 ) Austin Hubbard/30 $1,100
10. (16) Rick Eckert/30 $1,250
11. (15) Eric Wells/30 $950
12. (18 ) Morgan Bagley/30 $900
13. (4) Brandon Overton/30 $1,050
14. (9) Russ King/30 $775
15. (13) Josh Richards/30 $900
16. (12) Mason Zeigler/30 $750
17. (19) Ross Robinson/30 $660
18. (20) Darrell Lanigan/29 $790
19. (23) Boom Briggs/29 $670
20. (17) Frank Heckenast Jr./29 $650
21. (21) Kenny Pettyjohn/29 $600
22. (14) Paul Wilmoth/29 $600
23. (24) Jordan Yaggy/27 $600
24. (22) Mike Norris/7 $600

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/junghans-holds-off-veterans-at-lernerville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McVetta Claims Lorain ISMA Run​*
Thirty-one years ago the International Supermodified ***'n ran its first race event at Lorain County Speedway. The No. 22 of Doug Saunier won the 100-lapper in 1984.

Fast forward to 2015 when ISMA returned to Lorain County and young NASA engineer Michael McVetta drove the No. 22 to his first career victory in the 50-lap race.

McVetta, ironically just happens to be Saunier's son-in-law. It was all the more rewarding for McVetta who had crashed heavily at Oswego Speedway on June 13 and was nursing an injured finger from the incident. Unfortunately, McVetta also saw is first victory marred at race end when a broken watts link sent him into the first turn with a damaged car.

Getting a lift to victory lane as his car went on the hook, McVetta was all smiles despite the fact he faced another major repair session, as he spoke, "This is unbelievable. I want to thank all those who stepped up and helped us get back on track.

There are so many to thank. Acme Racing gave us a big hand and gave us a rear end. Euphoria Vapor came over one night at 10 o'clock and helped us set up the car.

The Fourth Turn Crazies; they are always there for us.

I can't say enough about Dave Ennis and his family.

They do everything for us. Thanks to Ridgeway photos. Thanks to my family, my sponsors and friends. I can't thank them all enough. I couldn't do this without them."

Rob Summers finished second.

"I thought I had it for sure there," Summers said. "The 22 did what he had to do. He kind of put me toward the wall one time and toward the infield another. I could have probably put my foot into it but we would have probably had two wrecked race cars. For us to get a second place is good because the beginning of this year has been tough for us. I'm happy for the whole team."

Dave Shullick Jr., who started back in 14th, finished third.

"I just started a long way back," Shullick said. "I had a good car. I learned a few things tonight about where the track wants us to run. If we race tomorrow, we'll be pretty good."

*The finish:*
Michael McVetta, Rob Summers, Dave Shullick Jr., Otto Sitterly, Jon McKennedy, Trent Stephens, Ben Seitz, Eddie Witkum, Timmy Jedrzejek, Mike Lichty, Ryan Coniam, Danny Shirey, Mark Sammut, Dan Bowes, Jim Paller, A.J. Lesiecki, Alison Cumens, Kevin Jaycox Jr., Dave McKnight, Jon Henes, Tim Ice, Moe Lilje, Jeff Locke, Rich Reid, Charlie Schultz.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/mcvetta-claims-lorain-isma-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Bests Hodnett In PA Opener​*
Stevie Smith kicked off the 25th annual Jakes Wayback Burgers/Trone Outdoor PA Speedweek series for 410 sprint cars at Williams Grove Speedway on Friday night, taking a $5,000 flag to flag victory over Greg Hodnett whom he held at bay for the entire 25-lap distance.

Smith started on the pole of the sprint car main and took off ahead of Hodnett and Danny Dietrich.

Three yellow flags and a red flag hampered Smith's winning pace during the event, the first occurring on the third lap for a stopped Mark Smith.

Four laps later a stopped Cory Haas again regrouped the field with seventh starter Brian Montieth turning heads after blasting into third on the previous restart.

The field ran the next 13 laps non-stop with Montieth challenging Hodnett early for second and then Hodnett closing on Smith for the lead during the mid stages.

But as the race wore on, Smith got away from Hodnett and was out of reach when Montieth stopped in the second corner with five laps to go.

Hodnett was unable to challenge when action resumed however only two more laps were recorded when the red flag appeared for a two car connection on the frontchute involving Brock Zearfoss and Lance Dewease.

Stevie Smith was home free on the restart, clearly powering away from Hodnett during the final three laps for his second victory of the season at Williams Grove Speedway.

"They (the crew) had the car really good," Smith said of his Fred Rahmer-owned mount. "It needs to be driven hard. The harder I raced it, the better it felt."

Danny Dietrich was third followed by Lucas Wolfe and 14th starter Brent Marks.

Stevie Smith set quick time with a lap of 16.506 seconds.

*The finish:*
Stevie Smith, Greg Hodnett, Danny Dietrich, Lucas Wolfe, Brent Marks, Alan Krimes, Aaron Ott, Ryan Taylor, Steve Buckwalter, Brian Montieth, Adam Wilt, Pat Cannon, T.J. Stutts, Chase Dietz, Cory Haas, Kyle Reinhardt, Frankie Herr, Brock Zearfoss, Lance Dewease, Glenndon Forsythe, Austin Hogue, Don Kreitz Jr., Mark Smith, Doug Esh

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/smith-holds-off-hodnett-in-pa-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bergman Claims Round Two At Skagit​*
Winning at your home track is about as sweet as it gets and Seth Bergman did exactly that as the Snohomish, Wash., native led all but one lap en route to victory on night two of the 44th Jim Raper Memorial Dirt Cup presented by Jack in the Box and his third Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series at Skagit Speedway.

A rebound from the previous night that saw Bergman pitside on lap 23, the Washington native spoke about what happened.

"It was just a mistake on my part last night trying to get too much too late in the race there and it cost me by breaking the steering box," he said. "We were irritated, we knew we had a fast racecar but the draw on nights like tonight is really crucial so we were able to do something with that in our heat race and get into the redraw."

Jumping to the point on the start, Seth had to battle the first few laps with Jordan Weaver. Relinquishing the lead on lap two to the Widow Wax No. 92, who slid Bergman through the third and fourth turns, the Corridor Electric No. 23 dove low to the return the slide in turn one.

From there, it was on to slower traffic. Meticulously picking through the back markers, the caution threatened several times, but would stay furrowed in the flagstand as the race for second ended up going to Thursday night's winner Jason Solwold.

"We were OK," Solwold said. "I kind of got to racing in point mode there and didn't want to force a lot of issues. We didn't have to win tonight since we came in doing good on points and just tried to keep that going for tomorrow night to start up front."

Working the cushion, Weaver looked to be on her way he first podium finish ever with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour. Battling in the closing laps with defending Dirt Cup champion Brock Lemley, the No. 92 fell to fourth off the final turn as Lemley pulled off the slide in slower traffic.

"I didn't know how much room I had, and honestly I didn't know it was for third. I was screwing around there for so long, I fell back there, and didn't know we were running for third at that point," said Lemley. "I was just hoping to get the best I could, and it got pretty close racing with those lappers the lap before, and it looked like they were going to go low but they ended up sliding right in front of her and left me a hole, so it worked out good."

Weaver held on for her first top-five finish against the national tour with Travis Rilat crossing in fifth.

Combined event points puts Solwold as the top dog, placing the Scottie's Plumbing No. 18 on the pole for Saturday's $15,000 to win, $1,000 to start feature event. Malsam will take the outside of the front row.

*The finish:*
Seth Bergman, Jason Solwold, Brock Lemley, Jordan Weaver, Travis Rilat, Willie Croft, Reece Goetz, Johnny Herrera, Tayler Malsam, Eric Fisher, Trey Starks, Luke Didiuk, Kelsey Carpenter, Justin Youngquist, Cameron (Cam) Smith, Greg Hamilton, Kelly Miller, Derek Roberts, Travis Jacobson, Colton Heath, Aaron Reutzel, Nate Vaughn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bergman-claims-round-two-at-skagit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Gives Speedweek Crown To Wilson​*
With Mother Nature moving wet weather into the area the last 24 hours, and additional rain forecasted for the rest of the weekend, UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions officials and Fremont Speedway officials have decided to cancel the Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket finale scheduled for Saturday night.

With that said, Greg Wilson is officially the 33rd Annual Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket champion.

The Benton Ridge, Ohio, native earned two UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victories during his 2015 Ohio Sprint Speedweek campaign; picking up victories at Eldora Speedway and Fremont Speedway. Wilson earned 986 points during his speedweek travels and will wrap up the championship with a 26 point cushion over defending Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket champion, Dale Blaney.

Dale Blaney earned three Speedweek victories to finish second in the 2015 standings. 'The Lowrider' earned $5,000 wins at Attica Raceway Park, Sharon Speedway and Atomic Speedway. Sheldon Haudenschild will end his Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket campaign third in the final standings; earning back to back victories at Waynesfield Raceway Park and Wayne County Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/rain-gives-speedweek-crown-to-wilson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Victory No. 12 For Rodney Sanders​*
Rodney Sanders recorded his fourth win of the 2015 USMTS Southern Speedweek Saturday night in a back-and-forth battle at the Lawton Speedway.

Stanley Reed, who has multiple feature wins this season during the track's weekly USRA Modified program, beat C.A.

Nix to the first turn and led the first six laps with Dereck Ramirez and Philip Houston giving chase.

After completing the sixth laps, Reed's racecar lost control at the top of turn two and collided with the outer retaining wall, knocking him out of the race.

Ramirez led the field back to green but never officially led a lap as Sanders, who was fourth before the yellow flag waved, zoomed past both Houston and Ramirez to lead the seventh lap.

Sanders led the next three laps until 2010 USMTS National Champion Jason Hughes stole the top spot away Hughes set the pace until the next caution came out with 24 laps down in the 40-lapper.

However, mechanical troubles sidelined Hughes before the field could go back to green and Jesse Sobbing now found himself in front and leading the field back to the green flag.

The USMTS Rookie of the Year points leader held on for two laps before Sanders screamed by on the inside to take back the lead for good.

For Sanders, it was his 12th USMTS victory of the 2015 campaign and the 57th of his career. In addition to the $3,000 winner's share of the prize money, he also clinched the Double H Bands Southern Region points title earlier in the evening when he took the green flag in his heat race.

He also clinched the Farm Boy BBQ Sauce Northern Region last month with one show still remaining.

Ramirez remained in Sanders's shadow and collected the runner-up paycheck while Steve Whiteaker Jr. was the race's hard charger, racing from 15th to a third-place finish. Sobbing held on for fourth and Cade Dillard was fifth.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Dereck Ramirez, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Jesse Sobbing, Cade Dillard, Casey Arneson, C.A. Nix, Dustin Allen, Garrett Gregory, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Philip Houston, Dustin Boney, Jason Hughes, Jason Hillard, Shane Sprinkle, Lucas Steele, Chase Allen, Johnny Bone Jr., Daniel Cox, Grant Junghans, Stanley Reed, Stormy Scott, Thomas Nunley, Ed Dunn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/victory-no-12-for-rodney-sanders/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Cup Belongs To Jason Solwold​*
It has been a long time coming for Jason Solwold to stand in victory lane at the Jim Raper Memorial Dirt Cup presented by Jack in the Box.

Saturday night the Washington native led all 40 laps of the 44th annual event presented by the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series, earning $15,000.

Asked how winning Dirt Cup stacks up against all his success at the Skagit Speedway, the driver the Anderson Motorsports No, 18 replied,

"I don't know, I think it's going to sink in tomorrow. I've watched a lot of Dirt Cups. I won my first 360 show on the bottom and I didn't hear anyone next to me, so I just kept to myself and stuck low. I had an awesome car thanks to Mel [Roberts], and I just have to say thank you to Mike Anderson and my Dad for putting this thing together."

Jumping to the lead from the pole, Solwold held on through a pair of cautions on the start. Finding the tail of the field by the 10th round, the bottom served well as Jason only ever pulled high to negotiate a slower car.

Putting three lapped cars between himself and second running, Willie Croft, the California shoe had to contend with Seth Bergman and Aaron Reutzel following a lap-29 restart. Keeping the pair at bay, Croft finally cleared traffic as the red flag waved on lap 34 for Skylar Gee.

Shuffling the top five a bit on the restart, Johnny Herrera worked in the mix with the pass for fourth as the red lights blinked on again for Wayne Johnson, who flipped in turn four.

Leaving four laps on the board, Croft gave it his all for the lead, but would watch as the No. 18 began to pull away. Challenged for the silver position by Aaron Reutzel, the B.C. Funds No. 87 completed the pass on lap 38.

"We definitely had a car to win this deal, we just started too far back. Hats off to Jason Solwold though. It takes luck to win these things, and we just didn't have luck on our side after last night's little gremlins," said Reutzel. "I really need to thank Mark at Shark Racing Engines. We wouldn't be here tonight if it wasn't for him. He builds a killer engine, and all our successes have been thanks to his engines and I can't thank all my guys. This track had me clued all week and Don [Grable] gave me a great car."

Willie Croft settled for the bronze step.

"Disappointing to run third two years in a row," Croft said. "I'll take it, but I really want that Dirt Cup win," were the words of Croft on the front straightaway. "Hats off to Jason and Aaron, they ran a great race. I felt we were really good. Maybe not as strong as Jason, but I felt if we'd been in traffic maybe a little bit longer, there would have been more chances, but it went the way it went. I'll take third and hang my head high."

Coming from 15th, Johnny Herrera crossed fourth in the MVT No. 45x with Travis Rilat rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jason Solwold, Aaron Reutzel, Willie Croft, Johnny Herrera, Travis Rilat, Seth Bergman, Colton Heath, Trey Starks, Tayler Malsam, Robbie Price, Eric Fisher, Cameron (Cam) Smith, Trever Kirkland, Marc Duperron, Wayne Johnson, Skylar Gee, Jordan Weaver, Reece Goetz, Jared Peterson, Brock Lemley, Matt Covington, Greg Hamilton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/dirt-cup-belongs-to-jason-solwold/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lee Lays Claim To Clarksville Modified Glory​*
Lucas Lee jumped to the lead on the opening lap of Thursday night's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals feature event and held off all chargers to earn his first victory on the 2015 tour.

Lee, of Paris, Tenn., survived six restarts and held off charging Tyler Nicely in the 25-lap main event to claim the $1,000 checkered flag.

Matt Cooper, Ken Schrader and Trent Young rounded out the top five.

Mike Harrison, the championship points leader entering the event, was in the mix for the win before he and Clayton Miller got together in the early going and was forced to restart at the tail of the 22-car A-main. Harrison raced his way back to a sixth-place finish.

*The finish:*
Lucas Lee, Tyler Nicely, Matt Cooper, Ken Schrader, Trent Young, Mike Harrison, Steven Brooks, Josh Harris, Ray Bollinger, Clayton Miller, Jeff Watson, Zeke McKenzie, Dave Mitchell, Ricky Knight Jr., Dustin Rollins, Tait Davenport, Tyler Fitzpatrick, Brian Markham, Kyle Robertson, Grant Hagan, Bryce Jewell, Stephen Schnapf.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...lee-lays-claim-to-clarksville-modified-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Berck Enjoys Greenwood Alphabet Soup​*
The 14th Annual Alphabet Soup race fired off Friday evening at I-80 Speedway, with Kyle Berck scoring his first Lucas Oil MLRA victory in nearly three seasons.

"We struggled early in the year and got some momentum (now)," said Berck. "The crew's worked their tale off. In all honesty I really thought I had the dominant car. That's maybe trying to be a little over confident, but we haven't won a big show in quite a while. The car was excellent in the heat race. I really felt the race was going to come to us like it did."

Polesitter R.C. Whitwell was out front early, but had his advantage negated by a yellow flag on lap 12. Berck took over the lead, but Whitwell was still in contention until lap 17 when he stalled at the top of turns one and two.

Terry Phillips and Ryan Gustin narrowly slid by, but Jeremy Payne was not so fortunate. He and Whitwell made hard contact ending both their night's.

Back under green, Berck pulled away. Chad Simpson and Jesse Stovall raced each other hard for the runner up position. Simspon was a little faster and finished second, with Stovall claiming the final podium position.

"It's the old Greenwood tonight," said Simpson. "You can run the top. You can run the bottom. These guys are all good. We're happy coming out of here with second."

Four yellows slowed the pace of the race, the most serious being for the Whitwell and Payne collision. Tad Pospisil was the evening's Casey's General Stores Hard Charger with a big push forward from 18th to fourth.

*The finish:*
Kyle Berck, Chad Simpson, Jesse Stovall, Tad Pospisil, Terry Phillips, Jason Utter, Tony Jackson Jr., Brandon McCormick, Corey Zeitner, Jake O'Neil, Ryan Gustin, Justin Asplin, Mike Collins, Dave Eckrich, Austin Siebert, Jason O'Brien, Jeff Roth, Brian Schutt, Mike Wiarda, R.C. Whitwell, Jeremy Payne, Bill Leighton, Chris Simpson, Ben Schaller, Mark Rose, Spencer Diercks, J.C. Wyman, Mike Stadel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/berck-enjoys-greenwood-alphabet-soup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dycus Breaks Through In Southern Oklahoma​*
Triston Dycus led the first four and last nine laps of the 40-lap main event to claim the first United States Modified Touring Series victory of his career Friday night at the Southern Oklahoma Speedway.

Dycus, who came up one spot short at the Devil's Bowl Speedway on Wednesday, looked like he may have to settle for his second runner-up paycheck in three days, but mechanical woes for Johnny Scott on lap 31 opened the door for Dycus.

After leading the opening four laps, Dycus gave way to Scott who blasted into the lead on lap 5 after starting in the ninth spot.

While Scott and Dycus scooted around the bottom of the track, Cade Dillard was one of the few who challenged the extreme high side of the high-banked three-eighths-mile clay oval and slowly inched his way toward the front.

Dillard nipped Scott at the line to score the lead on lap 19, but the high wire act bit him two turns later when he slipped over the embankment and dropped to sixth before he could regain his momentum.

With Scott now on cruise control, Sanders moved past Dycus on lap 22 but neither driver was making up any ground on Scott.

Dycus edged back in front of Sanders four laps later and then suddenly with nine laps to go, Scott slowed and dove into the infield as the victim of a fan piercing his radiator.

While Scott limped to the infield, the 38-year-old from Waxahachie, Texas, assumed control and then outran Jason Hughes and Rodney Sanders to collect the $3,000 winner's share of the prize money.

"Thank God," Dycus exclaimed in victory lane after adding his name to the exclusive list of USMTS feature winners. "That's all I can say."

Hughes was second, Sanders finished third after starting 14th. Clyde Dunn Jr. was fourth and Dereck Ramirez finished in the fifth spot.

*The finish:*
Triston Dycus, Jason Hughes, Rodney Sanders, Clyde Dunn Jr., Dereck Ramirez, Cade Dillard, Dustin Boney, Grant Junghans, Johnny Bone Jr., Colby Smith, Philip Houston, C.A. Nix, Bobby Malchus, Cody Smith, Jesse Sobbing, Garrett Gregory, Johnny Scott, Dustin Allen, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Casey Arneson, Stormy Scott, Chase Allen, Sean Jones, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Mike Dillard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ds/dycus-breaks-through-in-southern-oklahoma/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Firecracker 100 Postponed Until September​*
Bands of evening showers and severe weather forced the postponement of Saturday's final night of the ninth annual Firecracker 100 presented by GottaRace.com at Lernerville Speedway.

The event has been rescheduled for Saturday, September 5, setting up a Labor Day Weekend doubleheader with Lernerville's Working Man 50 on Friday, Sept. 4.

With the postponement, the Late Model National Open weekend originally scheduled as a two-race event September 5-6 at Selinsgrove (Pa.) Speedway will now be a single event only on Sunday, Sept. 6.

"We really appreciate all of the fans and drivers that stuck around in hopes of completing this event," expressed Lernerville Speedway General Manager Gary Risch Jr. "We did everything in our power to get all three days in, but could not overcome all of the rain this evening, and tomorrow's forecast doesn't look much more promising. As such, we decided to move the third night of the Firecracker to create a two-day show along with the Working Man 50 on Labor Day Weekend."

Fans need to keep their tickets and wristbands to exchange for admission to the makeup event. New ticket purchases for the rescheduled date will be the same posted price of $40 for Adult Reserved or General Admission. Tickets for the Working Man 50 will remain $29. A two-day package for the Working Man 50 and the Firecracker 100 makeup event will also be available. The price of the package will be announced at a later date.

"We are as frustrated as anyone that we couldn't complete the Firecracker 100 weekend as planned," said WoO LMS Director Tim Christman. "We would like to thank Charlie Paige at Selinsgrove Speedway for accommodating the postponement. We look forward to a great Labor Day Weekend between the two tracks."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/firecracker-100-postponed-until-september/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Win No. 105 for Lasoski​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7004&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Danny Lasoski registered win number three of the season at the Knoxville Raceway and 105th in his career at the "Sprint Car Capital of the World" on Saturday night. The victory was also his third FVP National Sprint League win of 2015. The victory allowed him to stay on top of the point standings at both Knoxville and with the NSL, and it was worth $5,000 aboard the Big Game Motorsports No. 2.

Justin Henderson shot out to an early lead in the 25-lap feature ahead of Ian Madsen and Lasoski. Rubber developed early in Turn 2, and Lasoski shot by Ian Madsen on lap six. A lap later, Henderson was his victim in the same spot on the track.

Madsen tried to shoot inside Henderson for second in turn three, hit the brakes, and got over the infield berm when the two cars couldn't fit in one spot. Madsen's machine veered backwards across the track and struck the turn three wall, putting an end to his night.

Lasoski led the field back to green flag racing ahead of Henderson, Brooke Tatnell, Bronson Maeschen and Brian Brown. The top five would not change the rest of the way as a heavy layer of rubber encircled the half-mile on an uncharacteristic track at Knoxville. The only remaining caution came for Tasker Phillips, who blew his right rear with seven to go.

Lasoski carried out his win ahead of Henderson ($3,500), Tatnell ($3,000), Maeschen and Brown. Terry McCarl, Craig Dollansky, Dusty Zomer, Lynton Jeffrey and Davey Heskin rounded out the top ten. Henderson set quick time, while Bill Balog, Ryan Bunton, Josh Baughman and Dustin Selvage were heat winners. Dollansky won the B main.

"We knew he was going to be tough," Lasoski said of the pole-sitter Henderson in Victory Lane. "My hat's off to (crew chief) Guy Forbrook. He had this thing figured out tonight. We have a good racecar, but when August (Knoxville Nationals) comes the big boys are coming to town and we want to be ready."

The FVP National Sprint League begins a busy month of July this Friday night the 3rd at the Huset's Speedway near Brandon, South Dakota

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...soski-Wins-NSL-Race-at-Knoxville-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Charges To Beaver Dam Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6920&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Four different drivers led an intense Jim Boyd "JB" Memorial presented by Karavan Trailers at Beaver Dam Raceway on Saturday night, but it was a familiar face who emerged at the end - Donny Schatz.

The reigning World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion battled through traffic from a 10th place starting position and around leader Daryn Pittman late in the race to score his 17th win of the season and the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger Award.

"This race team, you don't count them out," Schatz said of his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies team. "It doesn't matter if we start 10th or 20th. They've got their game face on, they're really motivated right now, they're really on top of things. The more people mess with them, the more they work hard so that obviously showed tonight."

When the green flag fell on the 40-lap feature, Kerry Madsen led Shane Stewart, Daryn Pittman and Joey Saldana. Stewart quickly battled to the lead as the scrum behind him began. Pittman and Madsen traded positions through the opening laps with Pittman taking over second then losing it again on lap 10. By lap 12, Madsen drove past Stewart for the lead as the two drivers exited turn four.

As traffic came in to play, the front of the field bunched up. Stewart and then Pittman both made runs at the lead, at times getting side-by-side with Madsen, but neither one was able to close the deal until lap 26 when Pittman drag raced Madsen down the front stretch and beat him as they came off of turn two. He took over the lead on lap 27.

Schatz, meanwhile, had moved from 10th to sixth by lap nine. He stayed between there and fifth for the majority of the feature. Then, on lap 30, Schatz began his assault on the leaders, picking up fourth on lap 28, then third on lap 30. As Pittman worked his way through traffic, Schatz found his opportunity.

Pittman went to low side in turns three and four, Schatz went to the high side. Both found lapped cars in front of them, but Pittman got stuck as Schatz used the middle to get around the one blocking his line.

"He trapped himself there," Schatz said of Pittman. "There were guys on the bottom and he was having trouble getting by them and you just kind of had to go all over."

Joey Saldana, who hovered around the fourth position all night, worked his way around Stewart for third, using traffic as a pick.

The only caution of the night flew with four laps remaining. When the race returned to green Schatz built up a healthy lead as Pittman tried to run him down. Saldana had his hands full holding off Stewart. Ultimately though it was Schatz standing in victory lane - the first time since 2002 he has won at Beaver Dam.

"(My crew chief Ricky Warner) asked me at the start if I wanted to be married to the top or the bottom and I said, I need to go everywhere and they did a phenomenal job getting the racecar to do that," Schatz said. "It could float through the middle a little bit if I caught it just right and I could hammer the cushion if I had to or even slow down and hit the bottom. Lap traffic is fun, it's what helped us win the race. It's the only way we probably would have started 10th tonight and won."

Schatz extended his lead in the championship battle to 210 over second place Shane Stewart. Schatz and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team have won six of the last ten Outlaws races.

Pittman, the 2013 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, said the track has historically been good for his No. 9 Great Clips team.

"I honestly consider this my second best place next to New Egypt as far as my performance," Pittman said. "We had a good run and we had a good car. Traffic just killed me&#8230; I just made a couple of mistakes. Man, that was a lot of fun. It was a fun race, hats off to this whole Great Clips team because we had a good car all night."

Saldana, who took home the quick time award of the night, his eighth of the season and the most of any driver in 2015, said traffic was the key for the night, especially when battling Schatz.

"Donny seems to figure out lap traffic better than anybody or he knows where to put his car in the right spot at the right time," Saldana said. "You just have to learn from that and try to get better. We had a great car all night. The whole Motter team worked hard. We've been a solid car, we've just had a ton of bad luck. Just finishing tonight and knowing we can go to the next race and have some momentum on our side is huge."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series return to action Wednesday night at Lakeside Speedway for the O'Reilly Auto Parts presents the Outlaws at Lakeside, a makeup of the previously rain postponed event on June 6. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/lakeside-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Jim-Boyd--Memorial-at-Beaver-Dam-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*$20,000 Up For Grabs In DIRTcar Festival​*
A four-race DIRTcar Late Model River Festival Series will feature four consecutive nights of $5,000-to-win DIRTcar Late Model races Aug. 27 through Aug. 30.

Events at Paducah (Ky.) Int'l Raceway and Quincy (Ill.) Raceways will now bookend two previously scheduled events at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo., and Tri-City Speedway in Pontoon Beach, Ill.

The Paducah event replaces the rained out Summer Nationals race from Friday, June 26, while the Quincy event will include the completion of its Summer Nationals race that was postponed after heat races were completed on June 22.

The events at Paducah, I-55 and Tri-City will be run under the MARS DIRTcar Late Model banner.

First up will be the Chris Smith/World 50 on Thursday, Aug. 27, at Paducah followed on Friday, Aug. 28, at Tri-City Speedway; Saturday, Aug. 29, at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55; and finally the completion of the postponed DIRTcar Summer Nationals race on Sunday, Aug. 30, at Quincy (Ill.) Raceways, which will also have a weekly show on the card.

"The weather certainly has been rough on us the first half of this year's Summer Nationals tour, but out of the rain we're pleased to be able to create a mini-series reminiscent of DIRTcar Racing's early days for those four races that were affected by Mother Nature," said DIRTcar's Sam Driggers. "We're happy to work with all four tracks to provide the competitors with $5,000-to-win races in late August."

The first three races will be complete shows, while the fourth and final race at Quincy will be the completion of that event from the Summer Nationals race night, when qualifying and heat races were already completed.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/20000-up-for-grabs-in-dirtcar-festival/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vander Weerd Nips Faria In Hanford​*
Richard Vander Weerd used a last lap pass to win Saturday's USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series feature at Keller Auto Speedway.

Mike Spencer took the lead at the start of the 30-lap feature and stayed at the point until lap 18 when Faria took control. Faria soon found himself battling Vander Weerd for the top spot. On the last lap Vander Weerd made his move, sneaking by Faria to steal the victory.

Faria settled for second, followed by Brody Roa, Spencer and Trey Marcham.

*The finish:*
Richard Vander Weerd, Danny Faria Jr., Brody Roa, Mike Spencer, Trey Marcham, D.J. Johnson, Max Adams, Jace Vander Weerd, Landon Hurst, Kyle Smith, Jeff Sibley, Kolby Araki, Tyler Schmidt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/vander-weerd-nips-faria-in-hanford/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Johnson Again With USAC Southwest​*
R.J. Johnson picked up his seventh USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series victory of the year on Saturday night at USA Raceway.

Mike Martin took the lead at the start of Saturday's 30-lap event, but he didn't stay there too long. Johnson charged to the front of the pack, taking the lead away from Martin on lap 20 and driving away to victory.

Martin settled for second, followed by Josh Pelkey, Matt Rossi and Josh Shipley.

*The finish:* 
R.J. Johnson, Mike Martin, Josh Pelkey, Matt Rosi, Josh Shipley, Charles Davis Jr., Brian Hosford, Tom Ogle, Nick Aiuto, Dennis Gile, Bruce St. James, Tye Mihocko, Mike Bonneau, Andy Reinbold, Koty McGullam, Stevie Sussex, Jeremy Sherman, Ronnie Clark.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-johnson-again-with-usac-southwest/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Father Ends Son's TORC Streak​*
Three races and three amazing finishes in the PRO classes of TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL on Saturday afternoon at Crandon Int'l Off-Road Raceway, with the best of the day coming from Johnny Greaves in his Monster Energy Toyota.

The three-time and defending PRO 4WD champion beat his son, C.J., to the finish line by .084 of a second in a finish reminiscent of Johnny's loss to Mark Jenkins in this race last year.

PRO 2WD saw hometown boy and Traxxas-/Cooper Tire-sponsored Keegan Kincaid earn his second class victory and the first at Crandon. Finally, in PRO Light, it was a popular and emotional victory by Luke Johnson, another Cooper Tire racer, who fought off a hard-charging Travis Dinsmore.

Early on, it looked like it was Greaves' race to lose, but which Maxxis Tires driver would it be? Johnny led every lap but C.J. dogged him non-stop, looking to stretch his PRO 4WD win streak to four in a row.

On the final lap, C.J. was finally able to get around his father, but Johnny has danced this dance before. After C.J. passed him, Johnny made a crossover move and the two crossed the finish line side by side, the elder Greaves barely edging out his son. Scott Douglas was able to round out the podium in his AMSOIL/Borla Exhaust machine.

On the PRO 2WD side, chants of "MVP!" rang out in the Winners Circle, a nod to Kincaid's notable prep basketball career. After three straight runner-up finishes to kick off the year and a forgettable pair of rounds last weekend in Joliet, Kincaid was able to keep rival and defending class champion C.J. Greaves behind him for the win.

This is Kincaid's second-career PRO 2WD victory, the first coming last year in Sturgis as a fill-in for his father, Jeff. Doug Mittag, entertaining Jhonlin Racing Team friends from Indonesia, was able to finish third, fighting his way from the rear of the field after a flat tire.

Kicking off the PRO races at The Big House was PRO Light, providing a great back-and-forth battle between Dinsmore and Johnson. Dinsmore, on Atturo Tires, led for much of the race, but Johnson followed his line and when Dinsmore bobbled, Johnson took advantage and passed him for the lead.

Dinsmore never gave up but was never able to regain P1 even after the two hooked fenders at the Launch Zone on the final lap. It was an emotional Johnson who exited his truck, the product of a season that almost saw him not race at all. With two runner-ups coming into Crandon, it wasn't a matter of if, but when Johnson would return to the Winners Circle in PRO Light.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/father-ends-sons-torc-streak/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hell Tour Drivers Focused On Wins​*
Ask any driver and they'll tell you they're not worried about points. It's no different on the DIRTcar Summer Nationals tour.

While Mother Nature has somewhat naturally watered down this year's running of what's become known as the "Hell Tour" with 28 races scheduled over 32 days, two very different drivers with impressive Summer Nationals lineages have emerged atop the championship standings while a third racer is seeking a bit of history.

As the series prepares for its final two weeks of action beginning on Tuesday at I-96 Speedway's NAPA Auto Parts Summer Rumble in Lake Odessa, Mich., Bobby Pierce, 18, finds himself leading the overall championship chase with wins at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway and Belle-Clair Speedway in Belleville, Ill.

Pierce's father, Bob, is a two-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion and crew chief for the younger Pierce's No. 32 ride.

At the other end of the pits is Billy Moyer Jr., 27, who is second in the championship with a victory at Farley (Iowa) Speedway and the son of six-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion Billy Moyer, who is still a threat to win every time he signs in to race.

Lurking behind the two young stars that are seeking their first DIRTcar Summer Nationals title is four-time champion Shannon Babb, who is tied with the elder Moyer atop the all-time win list and on a mission to win his fifth championship.

None of the drivers, though, is focused on the championship, although it's definitely on their minds.

"The whole thing with the 'Hell Tour' is to stay consistent, that's the key," said Pierce, the 2013 DIRTcar Late Model national champion from Oakwood, Ill. "If you can just keep getting top-fives every night the point situation will fall your way eventually, and that's what it's been doing for us so far. There are still a lot of races to go so we're just going to try to stay consistent and pick off a few wins along the way. It's a good confidence booster too."

Pierce's father has been through the battles many times, and he's also focused on winning races.

"Somebody asked me, 'How many points are you up?' I said I don't even know," the elder Pierce said. "I don't look at it. We're doing the best we can and if it happens it happens. We know every time we pull into the racetrack it's a points race. Yeah, you want to win every race, but like the other night when Babb passed us, I told him second is points and you didn't tear anything up.

We probably could have went for it, but who knows what would have happened. Or you could have driven harder earlier so he wouldn't have caught you, but the way it was looking he wasn't going to catch us anyway. Then all of a sudden he got a couple of good laps in a row and went by us. It's kind of what it is. You're trying to win the races but yet you know it's points, so I can't say you be careful but you get your best finish and the rest will come."

Although his dad is a racing legend, Moyer Jr. calls his own shots with his team. He also tries to figure out how he's going to make it up and down the road.

After all, surviving 5,453 miles from Brownstown through Oakshade is no easy feat, so winning races helps to ensure he's able to fund his quest to join his dad as a Summer Nationals champion.

"My dad's not here every night helping me, my dad's racing himself, so I make all the decisions on this thing, figuring out how I'm going to pay for everything," said Moyer Jr., of Batesville, Ark. "Right now I'm just trying to win races, trying to run in the top three or five. If that comes then points will follow. We're trying to keep up as far as if we're running in the back, but if you start in the back you can't really put an old tire on if you're points racing. It would be awesome to win it."

Then there's Babb. He knows how to get it done. He's won 89 Summer Nationals races in his career to go with the four crowns. His "Drive for Five" has been anything but ordinary after he missed the opener because of truck trouble, but was then fortunate enough to have a rainout on the day his daughter was born.

"No matter who it is or what you're doing, you're going to have a little hiccup here or there," said Babb, 41, of Moweaqua, Ill. "We had ours right at the very beginning and got it out of the way. We're rolling along. We've been prepared for this. We worked on it all winter, and summertime got here and it's time to race so that's what we're doing.

"We're racing each night. I always have. I approach each night like it's a new night. All these races pay good money, to collect the check that night is what we're trying to do. The point deal, how it turns out it turns out. If we did win it and got the money for the points, we'd probably freshen our motors up and go again, it's something we wouldn't have to ask our sponsors for. We could pick our own pockets. Everybody wants to win the points, but I want to win the races."

Heading to Michigan on Tuesday, Pierce is in the driver's seat. He has two wins and the championship lead. He's been through this before, having finished second to Brandon Sheppard during 2013's tour. This time around he's as ready for the task at hand as he can be.

"It's tough, you can do all you can to prepare for it but there's always going to be something you're not prepared for," Pierce said. "Whether it's something on the car, something with your rig, something with you, you just never know. It takes a toll on you, it takes a toll on all your equipment, too. You've got to make sure everything is maintenanced and it's hard in the summer heat, too. Right now things have been going pretty good for us. I've been looking forward to the next day every single day when I wake up, ready to race again. When things go bad, it can be tough."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/hell-tour-drivers-focused-on-wins/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bruce Completes Sweep At 81 Speedway​*
Piloting the Ochs No. 1x for the weekend against the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products and NCRA Sprint Series, Tony Bruce Jr. completed the weekend sweep with victory Sunday night at 81 Speedway.

Grabbing the lead in the closing laps, Bruce was followed by 11th-starting Jack Dover with J.D. Johnson, Jake Martens and C.J. Johnson.

*The finish:*
Tony Bruce Jr., Jack Dover, J.D. Johnson, Jake Martens, C.J. Johnson, Jason Martin, Jon Freeman, Jeremy Campbell, Harli White, Alex Sewell, Jake Bubak, Kade Morton, Jeff Stasa, Joe Wood Jr., Raymond Seemann, Shawn Petersen, Mickey Walker, Ty Williams, Luke Cranston, Josh Fairbank, Forrest Sutherland, Fred Mattox.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/bruce-completes-sweep-at-81-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harris' Next Stop Is USAC Sprint Week​*
British stock car driver Tom Harris will make his race debut in sprint cars this summer.

Harris, 26, from Banbury, Oxfordshire, bought a front-running Bob East chassis to tackle three events (Gas City, July 10, Kokomo July 11 and Lawrenceburg July 12) in the USAC Sprint Week in the Amsoil National Sprint Championship before returning in late July/August to compete in a further six events.

The switch to U.S. racing follows Harris' successful debut in the midget category in January and marks the first time in the modern era that a British driver has entered the sprint car category that regularly sees top drivers from NASCAR and Indy cars.

"We talked at the start of the year about making the switch to racing in the U.S. as the best way to progress my career. We've won pretty much everything we can here in the U.K. and had to stop talking about and just do it," said Harris.

"This is a major commitment from Tom Harris Motorsport and my supporters including J Davidson, Neil Stuchbury Motors R&C Metals, Carbody, PRG Utilities, Elan PR and Lucas Oils to make this happen. After working well with Bob East at the Chili Bowl, it was the right move to continue that relationship and we will run the car with a British crew from his workshop. There is a lot to learn but with Bob guiding us, we will get to grips with it quickly."

Harris will return to the U.K. during the summer to qualify for the BriSCA F1 stock car World Final and will continue to support his U.K. customers but ultimately sees a brighter future in the US.

"From the test in late 2014 and then the Chili Bowl, we've seen the huge opportunities available to forge a professional career in the U.S.," added Harris. "We've reached the limit in what we can do build-wise with the cars in UK and we have won nearly every title as a driver or constructor. Now we move on and take on the best the rest of the world has to offer."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/harris-next-stop-is-usac-sprint-week/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Speedrome Offers A Shot At $10,000 Bonus​*
The Tony Stewart Midget Classic on July 25 at Lincoln Tech Indianapolis Speedrome will leave drivers with a lofty goal, after the track announced on Monday a Shepherd Insurance-sponsored $10,000 bonus for the final segment of the 100-lap main event.

At the mandatory 75-lap intermission break in which teams will pit in the infield for adjustments and tire changes, there will be an offer made to the leader of the race. The driver will be asked if they would like to take the Shepherd Insurance Tail Gunner Challenge.

This encompasses them starting at the rear when the race resumes. If they are able to make their way from the back to the front in those final 25 green flag laps to win, they will receive a $10,000 bonus in addition to the $5,000 winner's check.

If the leader at the 75-lap mark declines to take the Shepherd Insurance Tail Gunner Challenge and stay in first place, the offer will then be made to the second-place driver. If the race runner-up decides on not going for the $10,000, the final offer will be made to the third-place driver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/speedrome-offers-a-shot-at-10000-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Back In The Saddle Again​*
The last two and a half months have gone by a little slow for Jason Johnson. While his fellow World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series competitors raced 26 times during that span, Johnson waited patiently to heal up, after suffering fractured vertebrae in an accident in California on April 5.

Johnson, who hails from Eunice, Louisiana, and is the leading contender for the Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Award this season with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, will return to action this week on Wednesday, July 1 at Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City as O'Reilly Auto Parts Presents the Outlaws at Lakeside.

"It was definitely tough not being in the race car every night," said Johnson. "When I set out to run the full World of Outlaws schedule, I never thought I'd be an owner and not a driver. I learned a lot during the time out of the car and I'm thankful to all of my sponsors for being so supportive and the crew for continuing to work hard night in and night out. We're definitely looking forward to the rest of the season."

Prior to getting injured, Johnson has made 13 starts in World of Outlaws competition this season, earning five top-10 finishes, including a season-best fifth-place finish at the Stockton Dirt Track in California. Just before his crash on April 5, Johnson had a four-race top-10 streak going as he continued to get acclimated with competing full-time with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series.

While he was injured, Johnson kept his No. 41 Priority Aviation/Messila Valley Transportation machine on the road, with a trio of drivers splitting duties. First, was two-time World of Outlaws champion Jason Meyers, who was behind the wheel for the final four of the California swing, picking up a pair of top-10 finishes. Meyers was followed by Australian Jamie Veal, who earned a top-10 at the famed Eldora Speedway in Ohio on Mother's Day Weekend.

Last, but certainly not least, three-time series champion and Hall of Famer Sammy Swindell was in the car for a few weeks. The team earned five top-10 finishes during Swindell's time behind the wheel of the No. 41, which was highlighted by a fifth-place finish at I-55 Raceway in Missouri. Swindell also set fast time and a new track record at Dakota State Fair Speedway in South Dakota.

"Sammy was great for our team and we can't thank him enough," said Johnson. "I respect Sammy tremendously as a driver and a person and really appreciated getting to know him better. I appreciate him joining and helping our team at a time when we needed it most. Both Sammy and Amy became part of JJR and we are very appreciative and thankful."

Johnson, who travels in a motorhome, attended most of the races while he was injured, along with his wife Bobbi, who operates the team's merchandise trailer. The couples' young son Jax has also been on the road with them this season.

"I would never travel without my wife," said Johnson. "Having Jax with us on the road is something I'll always cherish. To be able to spend the whole day with him and to run up and down the trailer with him and see him play with all of his Matchbox cars is pretty cool. It's very enjoyable and I'm glad everything has worked out for him to be out there with us."

With the season nearing the halfway point, Johnson has the potential to race around 45 more times this season with the World of Outlaws. In July alone, there are 14 races awaiting the series, followed by a busy August and September as well.

Johnson, who received medical "hardship points" during the time he was injured is currently 13th in the driver standings and ninth in team points, thanks to keeping the car on the circuit, with the trio of fill-in drivers.

Tickets for O'Reilly Auto Parts Presents the Outlaws at Lakeside on Wednesday, July 1 can be purchased online at: http://slspromotions.ticketforce.com or at the track. All tickets purchased in advance for the originally scheduled race on June 6 will be honored on July 1.

Fans can also take advantage of the O'Reilly Auto Parts $5 OFF Special and receive $5 OFF when purchasing a General Admission ticket at participating local O'Reilly Auto Parts stores. The ticket buyer will exchange their O'Reilly receipt for a ticket at the Main Grandstand ticket booth on race day.

For more information on tickets visit www.slspromotions.ticket.force.com.

*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3334-johnson-back-in-the-saddle-again


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Chasing Down No. 200​*
Lately, Donny Schatz being considered in a slump just didn't sound possible.

But when it came to the one-third clay oval at Beaver Dam Raceway, the Fargo, N.D., native was in one.

That slump ended Saturday night as the defending World of Outlaw Sprint Car Series champion won the 40-lap Jim "JB" Boyd Memorial, holding off Daryn Pittman on a late restart for the victory.

For Schatz, it ended a 16-race drought at Beaver Dam. He last won at the track in 2002.

"To get the win is good, especially since we felt like one eluded us the last time we raced at I-96 (on June 24 in Lake Odessa, Michigan)," Schatz said. "This team is working awfully hard and doing the things that are necessary to get us in that spot."

"It feels good to get a win here," he added. "It's pretty awesome to win the Jim Boyd Memorial and put my name on that trophy. I'm pretty honored to have that situation here tonight."

It was Schatz's 17th feature victory of the season, far and away the most in the series this season, and the 189th of his certain Hall of Fame career.

Schatz's next step toward victory No. 200 is Wednesday at Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City. Then on Friday and Saturday the series is at Dodge City Raceway Park in Kansas.

"If there is a race car in the pit area you want to get in and the guys you want to race with it's right here," Schatz said. "I was pretty confident we were going to make the right changes."

Schatz, the six-time series champion, was also the fifth driver to win at the one-third mile oval in five years.

The event hasn't had a repeat winner since the first two years of the Jim Boyd Memorial in 2010 and 2011, with Joey Saldana winning those races.

Pittman finished second, followed by Saldana, Shane Stewart and Paul McMahan to round out the top five.

Stewart is second in the series in feature victories (four).

"I knew when he was leaving the bottom open in (turns) 1 and 2 that if I could hit it right, maybe I could make a run," he said. "I just could never get close enough to pull the trigger because I knew I had to be on the top in (turns) three and four.

"I tried running the bottom with two (laps) to go and I lost what I had gained."
Schatz took the lead from Pittman after Pittman got caught up in traffic with seven laps to go.

With four laps to go, the caution came out when Brad Sweet's left-front tire went flat. Sweet, the defending event champion and winner of the series' most recent race before Saturday, was 22nd in the 24-car field.

The World of Outlaw touring stars took the top 13 places, including Sammy Swindell, who is running on a temporary basis as he fills in for injured Jason Johnson. Swindell finished 10th.

Johnson is expected to return to the series Wednesday.

Scotty Thiel, a winner in the IRA Outlaw Sprint Car Series on Aug. 2 at Beaver Dam, was 14th, one lap behind the leaders.

In the support races, Dan Mech won his first career legend division feature, passing Kim Clover on the last lap, and Nick Daywalt won the Wisconsin-Illinois mini-sprint feature.

Saldana was the event's fast qualifier, his series-leading eighth fast time of the season, with a best-lap time of 11.611 seconds (103.247 mph). Stewart was second quickest with a time of 11.821 seconds.

Schatz was seventh-fastest in qualifying, but heat race results put him in 10th on the grid.

"Tenth is generally a long ways back to be coming for 40 laps," Schatz said. "We made some decent moves, got by some good cars early and kept a good pace; hit traffic right too.

"I was pretty confident they could get me close, race for the win. I was hoping we would get the win, which we did. But you can never be too confident."

Kerry Madsen and Stewart started on the front row for the feature, and Stewart led the first 11 laps of the race. Madsen then led the next 16 before Pittman took the lead.

As it usually is in a World of Outlaw sprint car race, traffic was an issue.
With seven laps to go, Pittman got caught in traffic with cars battling for position and Schatz took advantage.

"Lapped cars is a part of it," Pittman said. "You win and lose these races by lapped cars."

Getting through traffic was something Schatz had to do in order to win the race. He started behind some of the night's fastest cars, including Saldana, Pittman, Stewart and Madsen.

"I'm not trying to race against that," Schatz said. "I'm trying to make sure I do the right things that I need to do."

Schatz had been close to breaking his slump at Beaver Dam.

He's finished in the top-10 in six of the last seven years, including second in 2012, fourth in 2013 and third in 2014.

Saturday's victory also capped what was a remarkable month for Schatz.
In June, he won six races - all in a two-week span. He won five straight features in seven days (June 13-20).

This season, Schatz won one race in February, two in March, three in April and five in May.

Last season, en route to his sixth championship - all since 2006 - Schatz won 26 features. He also had 63 top-fives, 80 top-10s and eight fast time awards. It was the winningest single season of Schatz's career.

During the season, he became the third winningest driver in series history, won six straight races in one stretch, swept all of the season's Canadian races - the first driver to ever accomplish that feat - won his eighth Knoxville Nationals and scored the most single-season points in series history, besting Steve Kinser's 1991 record (11,236) with 12,427 points.

As the series shifted its focus to the month of July, Schatz said he was in the midst of the best season of his career.

"We're in a good spot," he said. "But we always think we can be in a better spot."
He added the season has been a memorable one so far for all the good reasons. Schatz left Beaver Dam with a 210-point lead over Stewart.

"I don't know if we've ever been in this position going into July," Schatz said. "We're enjoying the moment, but we're also working for tomorrow, too."

"This is the best season we've had to date," he added. "That doesn't mean it's going to end that way. We're going to work our butts off to make sure we finish as strong as we've been to this point."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...tlaws-sprint-cars/schatz-in-search-of-no-200/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnny Greaves Stays Hot In Crandon​*
Johnny Greaves is a three-time TORC: The Off-Road Championship Presented by AMSOIL PRO 4WD title holder. He's won races at every level.

On Sunday, the driver of the Monster Energy/Maxxis Tires Toyota took home his fourth Forest County Potawatomi Community Cup championship after another nail-biter against his son and current class points leader C.J. Greaves.

C.J. added to that points lead earlier in the day at the Big House Brawl at Crandon Off-Road Int'l Raceway with a win over Dad in the PRO 4WD race.

Traxxas/Cooper Tire pilot Keegan Kincaid broke out the broom, completing the PRO 2WD sweep at his home track. In PRO Light, after two straight runner-up finishes here, Travis Dinsmore and his Atturo Tires held off a hard-charging Luke Johnson for his first-ever class victory.

The Cup race, an all-star shootout featuring drivers from PRO 2WD and PRO 4WD, kicked off with Kincaid taking the hole shot for the two-wheelers and taking a big lead over Marty Hart. Kincaid was able to hold off the Greaves boys until three laps to go when first Johnny, then C.J. made the pass. Almost immediately afterwards, Kincaid jumped out of his truck which had caught fire.

Once the two Greaves took the lead, fans both at the track and those watching the live webstream at TORCSeries.com saw the third epic PRO 4WD battle between father and son.

Johnny won Saturday, ending C.J.'s three-race win streak, C.J. took the victory Sunday, but Dad took the rubber match with another side-by-side checkered flag. This time, the top spot on the box provided a check for $15,000. Chad Hord, last year's winner driving a PRO 2WD, finished third in his PRO 4WD, giving Maxxis Tires a clean sweep of the Cup podium.

In the PRO 4WD points race, C.J. and Johnny fought side-by-side for most of the race until the last lap when Johnny fell behind. The younger Greaves earned his fourth class win of the season and maintained his points lead.

Scott Douglas in his AMSOIL/Cooper Tire/Borla Exhaust race truck took third for the second time this weekend.

After struggling at Joliet last weekend, Kincaid made up for it with the weekend sweep of PRO 2WD, giving him three career class wins. His Cooper Tire STT PRO tires kept him ahead of defending champ C.J.

Greaves for the second day in a row, closing in on C.J.'s sizable points lead. Marty Hart was able to round out the podium in third.

Arie Luyendyk Jr was involved in a scary wreck when his GUNK/Cooper Tire Ford hit a rut in the track and flipped, destroying his truck and taking away his chance to participate in the Cup race. The second-generation racer was OK.

PRO Light ran later in the day and in a flip-flop of Saturday's event, it was Dinsmore holding off Johnson to give the Canadian his breakthrough victory.

Cam Reimers was fast early, representing Liquid Wrench, but faded away in the later laps due to mechanical issues while Johnson powered through the pack.

Doug Mittag fought through problems at the beginning of the race to earn a spot on the podium.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/johnny-greaves-stays-hot-in-crandon/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shane Cockrum (71) battles C.J. Leary for the lead Thursday night at the Terre Haute Action Track. (Gordon Gill photo)​*
*Cockrum Holds Off Leary At Terre Haute​*
Shane Cockrum survived a late-race challenge and used a little luck to hold on to win Thursday night's Sumar Classic at the Terre Haute Action Track.

After capturing his first Silver Crown Series win at the DuQuoin (Ill.) State Fairgrounds last fall, Cockrum led most of the night's 100-lap feature only to see his lead taken away in the late stages by C.J. Leary, but a timely caution and strong finish propelled the Benton, Ill., driver to a .424-second victory in the Hardy Boys Motorsports - Financial Transportation Services No. 71 Maxim/Chevy.

"This is championship dirt car racing and it's exciting right now with a ton of talented drivers out there and it's awesome to be able to come out on top of them," Cockrum said. "It's a thinking man's game in these races, so you have to be methodical and move around to find where you need to be. I knew being out front put us in a tough spot, and the bottom usually comes in here, so I wasn't surprised to see someone coming. Leary is a talented kid and is gonna win a lot of races; it's a tough deal to lose the lead like that late, but we'll definitely take it. We've worked hard with our team to stay up front after last year and it's satisfying to get another big win in this series."

Cockrum got the jump on the start over polesitter Kody Swanson, who helped his series point lead by taking the ProSource Fast Time Award to begin the night. Cockrum led Jerry ***** Jr. and Swanson early as the top-three pulled away.

A few laps later, Brady Bacon reeled in Swanson and took third. ***** got a run on Cockrum for the lead on lap 21 as he came roaring off turn two, but Cockrum held him off. By lap 28, ***** was back again, this time riding the cushion off turn two to the lead.

Cockrum didn't let ***** get away, however, as he stuck with him for a lap before scooting underneath to retake the lead as they completed lap 29. A caution flag a few laps later put the race past lap 40, with Cockrum leading *****, Bacon, Swanson and Shane Cottle.

After a restart with 35 laps to go, the track was changing rapidly and C.J. Leary was on the move into the top five as the leaders searched all over the track to find the fast way around. Another quick caution with 25 laps to go produced a restart that saw Leary surge forward on the very bottom, getting all the way to third on lap 81.

With 13 laps to go, a restart after Aaron Pierce stopped on the fronstretch saw a chain reaction in turn four, with 10th-running Kevin Thomas Jr. spinning and collecting Joey Moughan, who flipped.

Leary reeled in Cockrum on the restart and was all over him for the lead as the race hit 10 laps to go. Leary hit the bottom on lap 92 to wrestle the lead away from Cockrum, but before the lap could be completed, Tyler Courtney spun in turn four. That put Leary back behind Cockrum on the restart.

Cockrum pulled away from Leary in the final six-lap run to the checkered flag, leaving Leary just short of his first USAC National win as Leary came home second in the Leary Construction Company - Jet Star No. 30 DRC/Claxton Toyota.

"That was a heartbreaker," Leary said. "I was biding my time for a while, and I knew we had something towards the end. I made my move after the restart there as we hit ten to go, and I got up next to Cockrum and cleared him, but the yellow came out just as we were completing the lap. He saw what I was doing and knew where to be on the restart, so we had to get the finish and come home second. This is Joe Devin's baby and he's been working on this thing for a long time, so it's fun to go out and race such a strong DRC car."

***** made a bid on the final restart by running the extreme high side, but he could only threaten the top-two over the first set of corners before fading to a comfortable third aboard the Nolen Racing - Columbus Container No. 20 Eagle/Chevy.

"I was pretty good still in one and two up high, but I had to hit it just right and it was easier on the restarts with coming to it just a little slower pace," ***** said. "I got a real good restart on that end, but once the top went away in three and four, I couldn't get through there at all. We've gotta get a little bit better, but a pretty good night. This is a new car to the Nolen team and to me, so we're still figuring it out some but we've got great race cars and hopefully take what we learn to the busy stretch coming."

Cottle's run ended in the fourth spot aboard the Williams Precision Engines - QS Components No. 81 Maxim/Chevy and Bacon rounded out the top five in the Martens Machine Shop - Womack Machine Supply No. 48 DRC/Chevy.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/cockrum-holds-off-leary-at-terre-haute/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stevie Smith (51s) leads Brian Montieth during Thursday's Pennsylvania Speedweek race at Lincoln Speedway. (Dan Demarco photo)​*
*Smith Keeps Rolling In Pennsylvania​*
Combined, car driver Stevie Smith and car owner Fred Rahmer have more than 200 career Lincoln wins. But has Stevie Smith ever had a better week?

"Definitely not!" responded Smith after pulling the Fred Rahmer No. 51s into victory lane for his fourth win in five races as part of the 25th annual Pennsylvania Speedweek.

"You're not telling me nothing I didn't know before the race started," said Smith when asked about the race-long challenges from Lincoln point leader Brian Montieth, "I knew Brian was going to be racing hard. This is his best kind of track. He can carry a lot of momentum and his car's real nice. Before the race, I thought to myself, 'Of course, you have 22 other cars out here in the field you gotta race with, but you'd better be ready for Montieth.' And sure enough&#8230;if I didn't see that black nose."

An inversion of eight put Smith on the outside of the front row beside 2014 Lincoln Speedweek winner Kyle Moody for the start. Moody grabbed the lead on turn two of the start and led the first five laps, with Smith and Montieth close behind.

Smith snatched the lead from Moody in turns three and four of lap six, and led the rest of the way, despite pressure from five-time 2015 Lincoln winner Montieth through heavy lapped traffic over the final third of the race.

In fact, it was with 10 laps to go that Montieth actually slid in front of Smith exiting turn two, only to have Smith reclaim the lead exiting turn four of lap 20.

"I made my car wider and we just kinda went in between our normal feature set-up and something a little freer because the track was a little wetter. It seemed to work," added Smith, whose father Steve won the first Speedweek title in 1991, "I figure that Montieth was probably the fastest car, but we were fast enough to stay ahead of him. I figured he was gonna be close, but I didn't like when I saw him out my right side there and was eating that top up. I thought 'I'm going to make him go around me.' I was prepared to cut across if I had to with the lapped car, but I just felt I had a lot better momentum staying the top."

Montieth took one last shot at Smith as they passed under the white flag waving as the two entered turn one, but Smith held his line to cross .34 seconds in front for the $7,000 payday plus $300 bonus from race night sponsor BAPS Auto Paints and Supply.

Lucas Wolfe started 11th and came on strong over the final laps to pass Danny Dietrich with five laps to go to cross third, with Dietrich settling for fourth and Robbie Kendall fifth.

Fast time in time trials over the 39-car field was set by Tim Wagaman with a one-lap time of 13.242 seconds.

Smith leads the Speedweek standings by 93 points over Dietrich.
Kurt Zimmerman earned his sixth straight outlaw feature victory.

*The finish:*
Stevie Smith, Brian Montieth, Lucas Wolfe, Danny Dietrich, Robbie Kendall, Kyle Moody, Adam Wilt, Greg Hodnett, Tim Wagaman, Gerard McIntyre Jr., Brent Marks, Cory Haas, Steve Owings, Jac Haudenschild, Chase Dietz, Alan Krimes, Austin Hogue, Ryan Wilson, Lance Dewease, Tim Glatfelter, Doug Esh, Tyler Ross, Brian Carber, Billy Dietrich.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/smith-keeps-rolling-in-pennsylvania/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Strickler Rides To Hancock County Glory​*
Hancock County Speedway saluted veterans with a pre-Independence Day special event and the fans in the full grandstands saluted Kyle Strickler when the Xtreme Mo*tor Sports IMCA Modified feature was complete.

Strickler, from Mooresville, N.C., led the last 23 of 30 laps in Tuesday's IMCA Hawkeye Dirt Tour main event. The win paid $3,300 plus a $500 bonus for leading the race at halfway.

Kyle Brown ran in front the first seven circuits and finished a distant second, but still moved into the top spot in the series point standings.

Arizona traveler Ricky Thornton Jr. qualified from his B feature and ended third in the main event. Ronn Lauritzen and Jimmy Gustin completed the top five.

Forty-nine drivers, the most for a Dirt Tour event this season, from six states vied at Britt.

Brown drew the outside pole start and set the fast pace before Strickler slipped by on the higher line and was scored first when the eighth lap was scored.
The only caution of the contest came on lap 13 as Strickler was getting into traffic.

He pulled away on the ensuing restart, getting four lapped cars and most of a straightaway ahead of Brown before the checkers flew.

Already on the ballot for the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational, Strickler is the fourth different winner in as many series events so far this season.

The victory was Strickler's Dirt Tour career second; he'd also won at Britt in 2013.

Jeremy Mills and Mike Jergens started on the back row and made the most progress toward the front, Mills 14 places to 11th and Jergens 13 positions to 13th. Defending series champion Mike Van Genderen brought the point lead to town and finished 15th.

Back-to-back shows are next on the Hawkeye Dirt Tour schedule, July 15 at Southern Iowa Speed*way in Oskaloosa and July 16 at Knoxville Raceway.

The Knoxville show is the Harris Clash and also the final qualifying event for the 2015 Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot.

Other winners at Britt's Salute To Veterans special were Randy Brands in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars, Nick Meyer in the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods, Andrew Borchardt in the IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks and Jacob Kofoot in the Mach-1 Sport Compacts.

Meyer's share of the purse included a $500 perfect attendance bonus.

*The finish:*
Kyle Strickler, Kyle Brown, Ricky Thornton Jr., Ronn Lauritzen, Jimmy Gustin, Richie Gustin,Jesse Hoeft, Kelly Shryock, Jeff Larson, Tim Ward, Jeremy Mills, Brandon Beckendorf, Mike Jergens, Andrew Schroeder, Mike Van Genderen, Keith Schmitz, Ethan Dotson, Ryan Maitland, Josh Ruby, Austin Wolf, Aaron Benson, Alex Hanson, Todd Shute, Nick Roberts, David Brown, Justin Sackett

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/strickler-rides-to-hancock-county-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's A $6,000 Night For Brachmann​*
In the first Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series event at Ohsweken Speedway on Tuesday night, Chad Brachmann raced to the first series victory of his career.

In front of a huge crowd, Brachmann, of Sanborn, N.Y., charged from deep in the field to pass Dale Planck on lap 63 of the 75-lap Triple Crown Shootout and went to his first-ever Super DIRTcar Series win as the Big-Block Modifieds made their inaugural appearance at the fan- and driver-favorite facility in Ontario.

Brachmann won his qualifying heat and started 11th in a 30-car field after the Dig Safely NY Call 811 redraw. He passed defending series champion Billy Decker after a lap-36 restart and drew alongside Planck just before Decker spun out with a flat left rear tire.

Series point leader and three-time champion Matt Sheppard maintained his grip on the top spot heading into Thursday's "Stars and Stripes 76″ at Canandaigua Motorsports Park by rising from 15th to finish 3rd.

Danny Johnson and Mat Williamson completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Chad Brachmann, Dale Planck, Matt Sheppard, Danny Johnson, Mat Williamson, Stewart Friesen, Jimmy Phelps, Billy Dunn, Peter Britten, Brett Hearn, Gary Tomkins, Billy Decker, Tommy Flannigan, Bill Bleich, Keith Flach, Tim Fuller, Dave Rauscher, Mark D'llario, Adam Roberts, Tyler McPherson, Pat Ward, Tim Kerr, hayne Pierce, Ryan Susice, Rich Scagliotta, ete Bicknell, Mike Bowman, Brandon Easey, Larry Wight, Erick Rudolph

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/its-a-6000-night-for-brachmann/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gilpin Powers To Modified Glory​*
Devin Gilpin powered to his second DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals victory of the season, winning Wednesday night at Daugherty Speedway.

Gilpin, of Columbus, Ind., is the three-time and defending DIRTcar UMP Modified national champion and showed why he's been so successful on Wednesday night. He jumped out to the lead in the first corner, survived two restarts, and never looked back en route to winning the 25-lapper worth $1,000.

"I knew I wanted to get to the top, I just wanted to make a good start and get to the top and get clear," said Gilpin, who also finished seventh in the DIRTcar Summer Nationals late model feature. "My grandpa just had this thing dialed in tonight. I was undecided what to do with the tire. We had a little bit of tire wear in the heat and I didn't know what tire to put on it. He put the perfect tire on. All the glory to my grandpa."

Bob Pohlman, Joe Godsey, points-leader Tyler Nicely and and Tim Reynolds rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Devin Gilpin, Bob Pohlman, Joe Godsey, Tyler Nicely, Tim Reynolds, Jacob Poel, Kenny Wallace, Brian Shaw, Todd Sherman, Jamie Lomax, Ray Bollinger, Collin Thirlby, Kurt Allison, Jeff Curl, Chad Evans, Zeke McKenzie, Frank Marshall, Jesse Bitterling, Butch Carnaghl, Randy Lines, Dave Baldwin, John DeMoss.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/gilpin-powers-to-modified-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Feger Hustles To Daugherty Victory​*
He's known as the Highside Hustler and Jason Feger lived up to it on Wednesday night at Daugherty Speedway, using the top side to hold off Kent Robinson and earn his second DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory of the season.

Feger, of Bloomington, Ill., led the first 29 laps before Robinson moved up to Feger's line, ran him down in traffic and slid in front on lap 30. Feger charged back on the top and reclaimed the top spot on the next lap and held on to win the 40-lapper for the 13th DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory of his career.

"You were able to race all over and kind of move around," said Feger, the 2010 DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion. "I could just kind of roll in that top groove there and didn't have to get up on the berm &#8230; just rolling the black and it worked out."

While Feger used the victory to climb back into the championship picture, leader Bobby Pierce had his hands full throughout the feature with second-place Billy Moyer Jr., who eventually charged up behind Robinson to finish third last night. Pierce and Frank Heckenast Jr. rounded out the top five after race-long battles with each other.

*The finish:*
Jason Feger, Kent Robinson, Billy Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce, Frank Heckenast Jr., Mike Spatola, Devin Gilpin, Timothy Culp, Matt Westfall, Ryan Unzicker, Shannon Babb, Jim Moon, Phil Ausra, Steve Kester, Steve Thorsten, Billy Hough, John Hahler, Ben Nicastri, Brian Shirley, Curtis Roberts, Mike Mataragas, Joe Janowski.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/feger-hustles-to-daugherty-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Weekend On Tap For UNOH All Stars​*
After spending a week on the road in the state of Ohio, the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will move ahead and continue their 2015 campaign with three full nights of open-wheel competition during the upcoming Independence Day weekend.

The UNOH All Stars will compete in three events at two different venues this weekend; covering areas between western Pennsylvania and western Ohio.

The regional traveling series will visit the Mercer Raceway Park in Mercer, Pennsylvania to help ignite the three-race weekend, followed by a trip west to the Millstream Speedway near Findlay, Ohio. The UNOH All Stars will spend two days at the Mercer short track on July 3-4, with a one day visit planned to the Millstream Motorsports Complex, the home of Millstream Speedway, on Sunday, July 5.

All three nights will feature full UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions programs. The Friday night main event at Mercer Raceway Park will be worth $3,000, followed by back to back $5,000 paydays on Saturday and Sundayat Mercer and Millstream.

"We are truly excited to be a part of the holiday weekend at Mercer Raceway Park and Millstream Speedway" said UNOH All Star series owner Tony Stewart, "There is sprint car tradition and history at both facilities and anytime you can be a part of that is special. Western Pennsylvania has a lot of great competitors and we'll continue that rivalry this weekend. We are privileged enough to be on the Millstream Speedway schedule this year after their reopening. We had a weather conflict during our last scheduled appearance so we'll keep our fingers crossed. This has the potential to be a great holiday weekend for our racers and fans."

Mercer Raceway Park last hosted the UNOH All Stars back on Saturday evening, May 2.

Dale Blaney will lead the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions charge into the holiday weekend. The Hartford, Ohio native stands on top of the series standings with a 163 point cushion over Cody Darrah entering Friday's program at Mercer Raceway Park.

Blaney has six UNOH All Star main event victories thus far in 2015, while also accumulating an impressive 16 top-five and 22 top-ten finishes. Darrah, a one-time winner during UNOH All Star competition in 2015, rides along second in the championship standings, ahead of three-time series winner in 2015 and Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket champion, Greg Wilson. Chad Kemenah and Sheldon Haudenschild round out the top-five in the current UNOH All Star championship standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/busy-weekend-on-tap-for-unoh-all-stars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hebing Nips Varin At Brewerton​*
Chuck Hebing slipped by Danny Varin on the final lap to win Wednesday's Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints 25-lap feature at Brewerton Speedway.

Jason Barney crossed the finish line in third, followed by Mark Smith and Paul Kinney.

Jack Meeks won the companion 30-lap sportsman event.

*The finish:*
Chuck Hebing, Danny Varin, Jason Barney, Mark Smith, Paul Kinney, Dylan Swiernik, Larry Wight, Bryan Howland, Steve, Poirier, Matt Tanner, Dave Franek, Jeff Cook, Shawn Donath, Joe Trenca, Paulie Colagiovanni, Mitch Brown, Zach Weigen, Dave Axton, Parker Evans, Rob Dietrick, Chris Durand, Gordy Button, Tommy Wickham, Sam Reakes IV.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/hebing-nips-varin-at-brewerton/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Grabs Third PA Speedweek Win​*
It was a matter of clean air and a late-race restart that propelled Stevie Smith into victory lane at Hagerstown Speedway on Wednesday night during the 25th annual PA Sprint Car Speedweek.

The $5,000 victory was his third in the four events aboard the Fred Rahmer sprint and also his first Hagerstown win since May 2009.

Defending winner and fast timer Greg Hodnett started from the pole with a zero invert and after swapping the lead numerous times in the middle of the race with Danny Dietrich, Smith used a lap 23 restart to build up a head of steam to grab second and continue on and come out of the fourth turn like a cannon ball to take command on the 25th lap.

"Moon (Byers) told me the car was perfect so I thought, 'You better get your *** in gear,'" Smith said. "We got some clean air and got by Danny, then got another gasp of clean air and once we could get out in all clean air, it was pretty much over. I never give up , I just got a good break there; it's hard to explain, I got some clean air on the top wing and the thing just set down better and I got a run on Hodnett going in, I thought "You know what, we can win this thing.'"

Hodnett turned the fast lap of 15.631 seconds around the half mile and heats were inverted four positions with Hodnett finishing second and later pulling a zero invert for the feature which put Dietrich alongside with Cory Haas and Smith in row two.

On the first start, the red was displayed for an Anthony Fiore incident on the back stretch when he made contact with the inside fence.

On the second attempt, another red flag brought out an open red as Glendon Forsythe, Freddie Rahmer and Alan Krimes were involved when Krimes was contacted from the rear and Forsythe tumbled down the front stretch while Rahmer's car launched over the inside fence into the pit area only a few stalls from where the team was parked.

The third time was a charm as Hodnett took off with Dietrich, Smith and Haas in tow. The action heated up when Hodnett wasn't escaping Dietrich and they caught the rear of the field by the tenth lap.

Dietrich led the 12th lap with Hodnett on the high side coming back the next and Dietrich not giving up. The lead was swapped at least six times in four laps.

Hodnett led until the lap 23 yellow when earlier fourth-place runner Sheldon Haudenschild had motor issue and stopped off turn two.

Following the restart, Smith went into action and charged past Dietrich and just hammered under Hodnett off the fourth turn and checked out to claim the win by 1.46 seconds.

"We just really had a good race car, "Smith said. "These guys worked on this thing all night .It's a great feeling to be here at Hagerstown in victory lane. Our goal is to win the championship and sure going to try our best. I've been in this racing business and anything can happen. We're just going to enjoy each night as it comes and do the very best we can."

Dietrich ended third over Lucas Wolfe and Aaron Ott.

*The finish:*
Stevie Smith, Greg Hodnett, Danny Dietrich, Lucas Wolfe, Aaron Ott, Cory Haas, Mike Wagner, Lance Dewease, Alan Krimes, Doug Esh, Brock Zearfoss, Kevin Nouse, Davey Sammons, Brent Marks, Billy Dietrich, Robbie Stillwagon, Ryan Wilson, Joey Hershey, Brady Bacon, Gerard McIntyre Jr., Glendon Forsythe, Sheldon Haudenschild, Freddie Rahmer, Anthony Fiore.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/smith-grabs-third-pa-speedweek-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Matt Sheppard (9h) races around Billy Decker during Thursday's Super DIRTcar Series feature at Canandaigua Motorsports Park. (Don Romeo Photo)​*
*Last Lap Pass Lifts Matt Sheppard​*
Matt Sheppard snatched victory from Larry Wight with a last-lap final turn low-lane move as a large holiday crowd rose to its feet in a 76-lap Super DIRTcar Series thriller at Canandaigua Motorsports Park Thursday.

Wight had retaken the lead from Sheppard with 11 laps to go and opened up a three car-length lead that shrank in a hurry when the pair broke out of lapped traffic momentarily with two laps to go.

Wight met a final backmarker exiting turn three on the final lap and hesitated for a split second enabling Sheppard to pull off his winning bid through the final turn. Sheppard's margin of victory - four feet.

"I was running up top to get around the traffic, but I was getting free up there," Sheppard said. "When I got some open race track at the end, I got to the bottom.I saw the white flag and I thought - if I do this right, I think I can get there."

"I thought I had time to get around that last car, but then I saw Matt there,"

Wight shrugged, "One little slip-up cost me, but we'll keep working at it."

Jimmy Phelps finished third, close behind the leaders. "Right as I got to them, I had a left front going down," Phelps said.

Billy Decker, who contested the lead for many a lap over the first 50 circuits, finished fourth. Stewart Friesen was fifth after outdueling Peter Britten and Billy Dunn. Steve Paine, Rob Bellinger and Justin Haers completed the top ten.

Polesitter Danny Johnson led for 24 laps before giving way to Wight. He was closely stalked by Decker and Sheppard (from 9th on the grid) before bringing out the first of two cautions with a flat tire on lap 32.

At the halfway mark, Wight had a two car-length advantage over Sheppard with Decker third and Britten fourth.

Sheppard gained the point with a strong inside move on the final restart on lap 45.

*The finish:*
Matt Sheppard, Larry Wight, Jimmy Phelps, Billy Decker, Stewart Friesen, Peter Britten, Billy Dunn, Steve Paine, Rob Bellinger, Justin Haers, Brett Hearn, Mike Mahaney, Pat Ward, Chad Homan, Keith Flach, Danny Johnson, Vic Coffey, Mat Williamson, Rich Scagliotta, Alan Johnson, Mark Kislowsky, Dave Rauscher, Tyler Siri, Chris Hile, Dan Wiesner, Tim Fuller, Eldon Payne, Derek Podsialdo, Gary Tomkins, Dale Planck.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/last-lap-pass-lifts-matt-sheppard/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins At Lakeside​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6912&StatType=Race+Results

If Donny Schatz has a point to prove, it is that it does not matter where he starts, he will always be a threat to win. He certainly did that Wednesday night at the O'Reilly Auto Parts presents the Outlaws at Lakeside Speedway where, after charging forward from 10th, the six-time and reigning series champion battled past Joey Saldana in the closing laps of the feature to score his 18th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

It was Schatz's first ever win at Lakeside.

"We've never actually run very good here," Schatz said. "This Bad Boy Buggies race team just worked hard on it trying to figure out what we do at all these places where we haven't been good. We've had a real balanced race car everywhere we've been. Hats off to them."

Tonight's win added another mark in the record books for Schatz who became the first driver to score back-to-back wins without participating in the dash. Schatz won at Beaver Dam last Saturday after starting in 10th.

David Gravel led the field to the green flag with Joey Saldana on his outside. The two drivers drag raced side by side into turn one with the advantage to Saldana as they exited. Through the opening laps, Saldana built up a sizable lead. He caught the back of the field on lap five.

As he and the cars behind began working through traffic the distance between all of them closed. By lap eight, third place Kerry Madsen had his hands full, fending off the 51 of Paul McMahan and trying to get around Gravel, then in second. As the three drivers battled, Schatz, who had moved into the fifth position by the third circuit, was poised to make moves. Madsen took over the second spot on lap 11 while McMahan and Schatz followed around Gravel. The next lap by, Schatz took over third.

The first yellow of the night came out on lap 13 as the No. 21 FVP car driven by Brian Brown slowed to a stop in turn 3. When the field returned to green, Schatz got around Madsen for the second position.

Saldana maintained and built his lead through the next seven laps, but as he caught the back of the field once again, Schatz closed the gap and began looking for a way around. He finally got his opportunity on lap 27 as Saldana was slowed up by a lapped car off of turn four. Schatz dove low and took the position as the two went into turn one.

One more yellow flew, but Saldana was not able to get around Schatz on the green-white-checkered finish that ended the 30 lap feature.

"That green-white-checkered was the fastest I felt all night," Schatz said. "This place is tricky to get through traffic like that. It was really fast on the top - I didn't know if we were going to be able to do it. We just caught traffic and put ourselves in a good spot."

After overcoming a little adversity in the form of a flat trailer tire before they got to track earlier in the day, Saldana and his No. 71m Motter Equipment team maintained laser consistency throughout the night.

"It was a great night," Saldana said. "The guys worked hard to make it and the whole night was really good. We were stuck in second - second in qualifying, second in heat, second in the dash and feature. It's a really good solid night for us and something for the team to be proud of."

Madsen, who ran as high as second Wednesday night after starting in sixth, said his car was good but Schatz was just able to find the better lines through traffic.

"We went on that double file restart there, took a chance and went for the big wide line on the restart and went for the slider down in 1 and 2 there and just gave Donny a good run there," Madsen said. "We had a great racecar we just didn't quite get it done&#8230; On to Dodge City. I feel like we're getting some momentum and get some podiums and possible a win here shortly."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action this weekend as the series takes on Dodge City Raceway Park and the Boot Hill Showdown on July 3 and 4. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/boot-hill-showdown.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...6/Donny-Schatz-Wins-at-Lakeside-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two-Straight For Chuck Hebing​*
Chuck Hebing raced to his second-straight Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprint victory in as many days on Thursday night at Canandaigua Motorsports Park.

Hebing raced by Dylan Swiernik in the final moments of the event to pick up the victory on night two of SUNY Canton Central New York Speedweek.

Stewart Friesen, Shawn Donath and Steve Poirier completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Chuck Hebing, Dylan Swiernik, Stewart Friesen, Shawn Donath, Steve Poirier, Bryan Howland, Jason Barney, Matt Tanner, Justin Barger, Danny Varin, Mitch Brown, Mark Smith, Davie Franek, Jeff Cook, Joe Trenca, Daryl Ruggles, George Suprick, Mike Stelter, Paul Habeck, Rob Dietrick, Tommy Wickham, Chris Durand, Paulie Colagiovanni, Dave Axton, Steve Collins, Paul Kinney.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-sprint-cars/two-straight-for-chuck-hebing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Outlaws Celebrate 4th At Dodge City​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads to Dodge City, Kansas for the 4th of July weekend as the series takes on Dodge City Raceway Park and the annual Boot Hill Showdown on July 3 and 4.

The track, which has played host to the Outlaws since 2004, has seen 10 different winners. Joey Saldana has the most wins at Dodge City with five total trips to victory lane.

In recent years though, Daryn Pittman has been the driver to beat. Last year, he beat Paul McMahan and Kerry Madsen to take the win on night one, and topped Madsen and David Gravel to make it an even sweep on night two. In total, Pittman has four wins at the 3/8 mile track.

Great seats are still available for the Boot Hill Showdown at Dodge City Raceway Park. Visit http://woosprint.com/boot-hill-showdown for information and to purchase tickets.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3336-at-a-glance-outlaws-celebrate-4th-at-dodge-city


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Planning Well Underway​*
As the midpoint of the 2015 season arrives plans are going into effect for the newest marquee event of the off-season.

The second edition of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, which is a prominent 410ci sprint car event that debuted at Cocopah Speedway in 2015, is only six months away. The three-eighths-mile oval will host Winter Heat races on Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9, 2016, and will feature the same purse of approximately $250,000.

The four weekend races pay $12,000 to win and $1,000 to start with the midweek race providing $5,000 to the winner.

"We had a very successful inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown and we're looking for things to be bigger and better in 2016," Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said. "We have some big announcements to make in the near future and can't wait to continue the momentum from this past January."

The first-ever Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown was a throwback to the Slick 50 days in the early 1990s, when many of the prominent sprint car competitors headed to the desert during the off-season for several premier races.

"I've always wanted to promote one of the biggest sprint car events and after a couple of years of planning, with the help of Tony Stewart and others, we decided to debut the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown in 2015," Burgess said.

"There was a lot of risk involved, especially in the first year. We believed if we worked hard it would come together and everything worked extremely well for the first year. Now the plan is to make this an annual event for the drivers, teams and fans to look forward to."

More than 35 of the top sprint car competitors in the country, including drivers from the West Coast to the East Coast and former champions with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, All Star Circuit of Champions and ASCS National Tour as well as NASCAR stars Kasey Kahne and Kyle Larson, embarked upon Cocopah Speedway during the first two weeks of the year.

World of Outlaws veteran Paul McMahan held off fellow Outlaw Joey Saldana to claim the opening round before Larson outlasted Stevie Smith during an epic slide-fest in thick traffic to win round two.

Steve Kinser, who is the winningest driver in the history of the World of Outlaws, powered to the victory during the midweek race as McMahan used a runner-up result to regain the lead in the championship standings during the midpoint of the event.

Danny Lasoski capitalized on a last-lap pass in traffic to garner the triumph during round four after Dale Blaney, the winningest driver in All Star history, led the majority of the main event.

Aaron Reutzel capped the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown by earning his first career 410ci feature victory during the finale. Meanwhile, Lasoski earned the Hard Charger Award for maneuvering from 16th to sixth, which also propelled him into a tie with Smith for the overall championship. Lasoski was awarded the title based on the first tiebreaker of feature victories.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/winter-heat-planning-well-underway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hearn & Tremont Split Malta Mod Features​*
Archrivals Brett Hearn and Kenny Tremont Jr. split the twin DIRTcar modified features at the Albany-Saratoga Speedway Friday night, with leading winner Hearn prevailing easily in the opener, which was rained out in June, and point leader Tremont taking the regular 35 lapper.

The caution-plagued opener saw last week's winner, Peter Britten, take a hard flip on lap four, with the rest of the yellows for spins and a small fire.

Through all this, the 14th-starting Hearn kept charging forward, showing third by lap 10 and taking command from Brian Gleason just before halfway. Ronnie Johnson, Neil Stratton, Matt DeLorenzo, Mark Kislowski and Marc Johnson trailed.

The night was a disaster for Tremont early on, with brake problems putting him in the back of round one and suspension problems costing him a win in his heat race.

But he was back in shape for the feature, moving from 13th to 10th by a lap nine restart, then rocketing to sixth on the green.

By halfway he was alongside leader Matt DeLorenzo, who had just taken over from Bobby Hackel, and lap 20 saw Tremont take command.

A final restart closed the field up and the full house was up and ready for Hearn to make a run on Tremont from fourth, but it took him until two to go to dispose of Kislowski and DeLorenzo, with Tremont edging away in the meantime.

At the checkered flag, the "dynamic duo" was trailed by DeLorenzo, Marc Johnson, Kislowski and Keith Flach.

Rocky Warner won the sportsman feature with Nick Stone home first in the pro stocks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...heast/hearn-tremont-split-malta-mod-features/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hickman Sweeps Through Talladega​*
Riley Hickman swept the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series Salute To America Nationals opening race Thursday night at Talladega Short Track.

Hickman set fast time among the 40 entrants, and then led all 40 laps of the main event to becoming the 11th different winner in 12 races.

"This is Chip Vineyard's House Car at CVR race cars, and they just had a perfect set up tonight," Hickman said. "These NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series races are never easy to win, but having a race car like I had tonight makes it a little harder for the competition to catch you."

The defending and two-time NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series National Champion Ronnie Johnson finished second in the NeSmith Chevrolet Special and extended his point lead over Chase Edge to 100 points.

The third spot went to 13-year-old Cruz Skinner in the Skinner's Body Shop CVR.

Skinner, who is the Sunoco Young Guns Challenge Series point leader for NeSmith Late Model drivers 18 years of age and younger, was also the second fastest qualifier.

Josh Adkins took the fourth spot in CRM Motors GRT, and two-time NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series National Champion Eric Cooley was fifth in the Bryson Motorsports/Cooley Transport Special.

*The finish:*
Riley Hickman, Ronnie Johnson, Cruz Skinner, Josh Adkins, Eric Cooley, Joe Noogin, Matt Henderson, Chip Brindle, Adam Cummings, Forrest Trent, Will Roland, Cody Martin, Mike Boland, Ryan Crane, Cole Daffron, Chase Edge, Oliver Gentry, Jamey Boland, Marcus Minga, Adam Gauldin, Jimmy Thomas, Larry Harrod, Ryan King, Michael Arnold.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/hickman-sweeps-through-talladega/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Simpson Charges Through LaSalle​*
Chris Simpson charged from fourth to victory on Thursday night at LaSalle Speedway to earn the second DIRTcar Summer Nationals win of his career.

Simpson, of Oxford, Iowa, stalked Jason Feger for the first half of the race and eventually surged to the lead in traffic on lap 29 then powered the remaining 11 laps to the $5,000 checkered flag.

"We've had a rough start to the year so it feels good," said Simpson, who is only a week removed from a fire in his car during a heat race. "We had an awesome car. The track couldn't have been prepared any better. We had soft tires on, me and Feger had the same thing on. And it all worked out for us."

Shannon Babb finished third with Michael Kloos and Ryan Unzicker rounding out the top five. Points leader Bobby Pierce raced from 19th to finish eighth.

*The finish:*
Chris Simpson, Jason Feger, Shannon Babb, Michael Kloos, Ryan Unzicker, Frank Heckenast Jr., Billy Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce, Billy Moyer, Brian Shirley, Scott Schmitt, Mike Spatola, Matt Westfall, Timothy Culp, Kevin Weaver, Ray Guss Jr., Curtis Roberts, Bob Gardner, Rich Bell, Spencer Diercks, Billy Drake, Mike Mataragas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-dirt-series/simpson-charges-through-lasalle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mercer Opener To Lee Jacobs​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7143&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Lee Jacobs beat the rain and a stout field of UNOH All Stars Circuit of Cars on night number one at Mercer Raceway Park. Before a red flag for Caleb Helms' flip in turn one, Jacobs used the high line through turns one and two to take second. On the restart, he used the same maneuver to pass Sheldon Haudenschild for the lead. Jacobs then held off a fast-closing Chad Kemenah for his third career win with the series.

"I was kinda struggling, missing spots on the track," Jacobs lamented about his recent performances. "Tonight, I don't know if I found my balls or what I did, but I put it back on the high side, where I need to be, and it really hooked up." Jacobs was appreciative of car owner Johnny Lewis sticking by him through the rough times, but he was especially happy for his cousins, as three of them were turning wrenches for him this night. "We haven't had a great year, but it was really neat to win with them helping out tonight."

Rod George led Kody Kinser on the first lap, with Jacobs, track points leader Brandon Matus, and series points leader Dale Blaney in tow. George held sway for the first five laps of the contest, but Sheldon Haudenschild soon cracked the top five and he was closing in on the leaders. By the fifth lap, he was second, and the fans were starting to wonder if the "Mild Child" would carry his success from the recent Ohio Sprint Speedweek over the border to the Keystone State. They got their answer, as he swept by George on the backstretch to take the lead with six rounds in the books.

Haudenschild began to open a lead, but a spin by Andrew Palker brought him back to the rest of the field. George still ran second, but now he had Jacobs right on his tail. Blaney had advanced to fourth, and Kemenah was fifth at the stoppage.

When racing resumed, Haudenschild jumped out front, with George a ways back in second. A three-car battle for third heated up amongst Jacobs, Blaney, and Kemenah. Behind them, Danny Holtgraver was fighting off Tim Shaffer, who came from fifteenth on the grid.

Another caution slowed the pace, due to A.J. Flick's car coming to a halt at the turn three exit from the speedway. In the brief interlude before the two-car crash involving Helms and Travis Philo, Jacobs mad his move into second.

While the racers were waiting for the clean-up to finish, Haudenschild's left rear tire began to lose some air. He was able to restart, and he tried valiantly to maintain his advantage. But, Jacobs was not to be denied. He pulled even with Haudenschild as they raced through the first two turns, and he pulled ahead as they ran down the back chute.

With Jacobs out front, Haudenschild began to fade. His night came to an end two laps shy of the checkers, when the left rear tire finally let go. That put George back into second, but he was unable to hold that spot. Kemenah blasted by on the restart, and he took off after Jacobs. Kemenah was able to cut the margin to a car length or two, but he did not have enough time to mount a serious challenge for the win.

At the finish, it was Jacobs over Kemenah. George was the top local driver, in third. Tim Shaffer came all the way up to fourth. Darrah was fifth. Holtgraver, Blaney, Ryan Smith, Brandon Matus, and Greg Wilson completed the top 10

Shaffer was the hard charger. Holtgraver turned the evening's fastest time trial, 13.556. The heat winners were Brandon Matus, Helms, Haudenschild, and Kemenah. George took the dash, and Parker Price-Miller led the way in the B Main.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...6/Lee-Jacobs-Wins-at-Mercer-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Gets Another One At Huset's Oval​*
Danny Lasoski brought home his fourth win of the year with the FVP National Sprint League Friday night at Huset's Speedway.

The win was worth $5,000 in the series' first appearance at the three-eighths-mile bullring and was also his third in a row with the NSL.

Drawing a starting spot outside row one on a heavy track, Lasoski led Paige Polyak and Mark Dobmeier early in the 35-lapper. When Polyak got into the backstretch wall on lap six, both Dobmeier and Dusty Zomer drove by.

A lap later, Dylan Peterson jumped up the track.

Dobmeier launched into a flip in turn three, unable to avoid the lapped car. Polyak went to the work area to repair a Jacob's ladder.

Brian Brown, who restarted ninth, continued with a detached nose wing.

Lasoski led Zomer, Brooke Tatnell, Lynton Jeffrey and Ian Madsen back to green flag racing. As the leaders entered lapped traffic again, Austin McCarl came to a stop with 11 laps in the books.

Bill Balog, who was slated to start sixth, but had to go to the rear with a flat left rear tire before the race began, and then suffered a flat right front on lap 15.

He would restart at the tail. By then, Madsen and Bryan Clauson had moved by Jeffrey into fourth and fifth.

While Lasoski and Zomer separated themselves a bit from the field on a fast racetrack, on lap 21, the battle for third heated up with Madsen and Clauson getting by Tatnell. With 11 laps to go, Matt Wasmund crashed hard in turn two, bringing an open red-flag period.

Lasoski took off again over the last 11 laps. At times it looked like Zomer gained a bit in traffic, but he would settle for second. Clauson grabbed third from Madsen on lap 32. Tatnell finished fifth.

"That was the place to start was the front row on the outside," Lasoski said. "I just went as hard as I could go around the top. When we run these things wide open, we were lucky to start up front. We came up on lapped cars and they were running side by side. There really wasn't much we could do about it. If I couldn't pass them, they couldn't pass me."

"Danny is obviously, really good," said Zomer. "We needed some lapped traffic to make it interesting. The track was fast. From where we started, we're happy to come out with second. My hat's off to Danny's team and to him. My team as well. We've been working hard. We keep plugging away. When you start back like that, it makes you better in the long run."

*The finish:*
Danny Lasoski, Dusty Zomer, Bryan Clauson, Ian Madsen, Brooke Tatnell, Tim Kaeding, Lynton Jeffrey, Brian Brown, Logan Forler, Terry McCarl, Jody Rosenboom, Davey Heskin, Bill Balog, Dakota Hendrickson, Matt Juhl, Paige Polyak, Stu Snyder, Dave Glennon, Ryan Bickett, Dylan Peterson, Chuck McGillivray, Matt Wasmund, Austin McCarl, Mark Dobmeier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/lasoski-gets-another-one-at-husets-oval/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sides Back In Victory Lane​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...tics.aspx?RaceID=6921&SubSeriesID=5&YearID=44

"It's been a long time," were the first words Jason Sides uttered after winning Friday night's World of Outlaws Sprint Car series "Boothill Showdown" opener at Dodge City Raceway Park.

That pretty well summed it up for the Bartlett, TN, racer after capturing his first series victory since 2012.

While Sides took top World of Outlaws honors, Jason Lunow wired the field for his first IMCA Sport Modified win of the year and Minnesota's Dexter Dvergsten made a late move to capture Colorado Lightning Sprints glory.

The $10,000 triumph aboard the Wetherington Tractor Service/King Racing Products No. 7s machine was a hard earned one to boot, with Sides slipping around Donny Schatz on the 14th round then denying several strong challenges from the red-hot Schatz over the balance of the frantically-paced non-stop 30-lapper.

"I love this place, I love racing here," Sides said of the Dodge City Raceway Park clay oval where he also won in 2011 and fell just inches short of another triumph in 2013.

With Sides gridding the feature field fifth, David Gravel and Jason Johnson led the way to the green flag with "The Ragin' Cajun" gunning into the early lead in just his second start since returning from an early season injury.

Johnson paced the early rounds with Schatz going to work early on trying to get out front. With Johnson up top, Schatz kept looking to the low side and made it work with a pass for the lead in turns one and two on the seventh round.

A 19th win of the year for Schatz would be no "gimme" though, with traffic making it a challenge for the frontrunners.

Mired behind a pair of cars, Johnson tried to recapture the lead with Sides joining in on the lead mix.

Traffic worked to Sides' favor when he took second from Johnson on the 12th lap and then two laps later, Sides made his way past Schatz as well.

Schatz didn't just go away though. When Sides stumbled once in traffic on the 18th circuit, Schatz fell just short of capitalizing. Sides slipped away briefly over the next handful of rounds, but with the laps winding down Schatz made one last charge and was within just three car-lengths with a handful of laps to go.

But when Sides skillfully cleared a pair of lapped cars on the 27th round to establish some breathing room, it was game over.

And the dry spell was over as well.

"It's been a couple years now," Sides explained. "We're just out here having a pretty fun time most of the time, it just shows that you have to keep plugging away it at."

Schatz settled for runner-up honors with Joey Saldana making a late move around Daryn Pittman to capture the show position nearly a straightaway behind the lead duo. Saldana netted Hard Charger honors after starting ninth.

Pittman, who swept last year's "Boothill Showdown" and has topped three of four previous event features, settled for fourth with Jason Johnson rounding out the top five. The balance of the top ten included Kerry Madsen, Brad Sweet, Logan Schuchart, Paul McMahan and Steve Kinser.

Steve Kinser, Madsen and Johnson topped heat race action after Logan Schuchart set a quick time of 12.708 seconds in qualifying.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2015/07/Jason-Sides-Back-in-Victory-Lane.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gaunt Still Has What It Takes​*
One day before what is scheduled to be his final sprint car race, Rickie Gaunt drove to victory lane on Friday night at Santa Maria Speedway.

Gaunt led all 30 laps of Friday's AMSOIL USAC-CRA Sprint Car Series feature, outrunning Richard Vander Weerd to pick up the victory.

Gaunt announced last week that Saturday's event at Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway would be his last as a competitor.

Matt Mitchell finished third, followed by Damion Gardner and Austin Williams.

*The finish:*
Rickie Gaunt, Richard Vander Weerd, Matt Mitchell, Damion Gardner, Austin Williams, Tommy Malcolm, Jake Swanson, Danny Sheridan, A.J. Bender, Parker Colston, Brody Roa, Logan Williams, Jeremy Ellertson, Mike Spencer, Chris Gansen, Tyler Schmidt, Geoffrey Strole, Jeff Sibley, Cody Williams, Jace Vander Weerd, Luke Boles, Chris Dyson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/gaunt-still-has-what-it-takes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Second Win For Smith​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7144&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Ryan Smith flew to victory on the second night of UNOH All Stars Circuit of Champions at Mercer Raceway Park. It was his first career win at the tricky oval, and second All Stars triumph of the season for the "Kunkeltown Kid."

Since rolling out a new car, Smith has been getting faster each outing. "We caught some breaks there in the heat race, we timed good, and the car was good right out of the box." Then, he noted, "the track came to me with the water, the top came in."

Smith had to fend off the All Stars kingpin, Dale Blaney, in the closing laps. "If we could have stayed in traffic a little longer, I might have had a chance," Blaney said. "But he was running the same line that I was down there in one and two, and I started to work the bottom a little bit in three and four, but 
I just couldn't get going after the yellow."

Another Ryan, Moyer that is, was the first-time winner in the Precise Racing Products Stock Cars. He capitalized upon some late rate skirmishes to move to the front in the closing laps. Mark Rossey also earned his first career score in the Bonnell's Rod Shop Outlaw Sprint Warriors. Rossey regained the the lead when Mike Miller tangled with a lapped car before the halfway mark in the contest. J.R. McGinley was a thousand dollars richer after the Approved Toilet Rentals 358 Modified feature. He out dueled Lonny Riggs and Kyle Fink after a lap 11 restart to grab the lead.

Lee Jacobs hoped that lightning would strike again at the Park, as he led the opening lap of the feature event. However, Parker Price-Miller had another idea. He drove by Jacobs on the second lap and he immediately opened up a lead of several car lengths. Ryan Smith worked his way into third, with Bale Blaney and Andrew Palker in tow.

With Price-Miller out front, Smith moved into second on lap six, and he began to close in on the leader while they sliced through traffic.Jacobs continued to hold the third position, ahead of Blaney, Palker, and Greg Wilson.

Blaney then flexed some muscle, taking the third spot with a dozen laps in the books. As Price-Miller and Smith wove through traffic, Blaney started to reel them in. At the halfway mark, Price-Miller's lead was vanishing, and Blaney was eating into Smith's advantage as well.

Smith assumed command just past the halfway mark, and now Blaney was hounding the teen from Kokomo, IN. On lap 19, Price-Miller's impressive run came to an end, as he pulled above the cushion and stopped in turn two. That put Blaney on the tail of Smith. Cody Darrah was on the move before the caution, and he lined up in third for the final restart of the event.

Smith got away cleanly, and led the last seven laps without incident. Blaney held off Darrah for the second spot. Wilson slipped by Jacobs in the final rounds. Palker crossed in sixth, with Chad Kemenah, Sheldon Haudenschild, Danny Holtgraver, and Jack Sodeman, Jr. completing the top ten. Haudenschild was awarded the hard charger for the night.

The evening's fastest qualifier was Caleb Helms, who turned the speedway in 13.728 seconds. Heat wins went to Dale Blaney, Greg Wilson, Parker Price-Miller, and Andy McKisson. McKisson blew his engine as he crossed the finish line, so he was a scratch for the feature event. Lee Jacobs won the dash. Tim Shaffer captured the B Main.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...6/Ryan-Smith-Wins-at-Mercer-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarl Tops NSL At Knoxville​*
Terry McCarl and Danny Lasoski have dueled at Knoxville Raceway for four different decades. The rivalry came to life again Saturday night in the track's third event of the year featuring the FVP National Sprint League. This time, it was McCarl who came out on top on "Heroes Night" on the Fourth of July. The Altoona, Iowa native won his 55th career feature at Knoxville, and his second with the NSL this season.

Austin McCarl and Danny Lasoski started in row one of the 25-lap feature event, but it was Terry McCarl, who used the low side of one and two to dispose of Lasoski, and the high side of three and four to pass his son for the lead to complete lap one. Lasoski moved by Austin on lap two for second in pursuit of the leader.

Dustin Selvage stopped with mechanical issues with three laps in the books. McCarl led Lasoski, Austin, Ian Madsen and Justin Henderson back to green flag racing. Madsen moved by Austin for third on lap four, before RJ Johnson slowed to a stop at the top of turn two with six laps complete.

McCarl took off well on the restart and held Lasoski at bay. Tasker Phillips, who was running twelfth, lost a left front wheel and flipped twelve laps in, bringing out the red flag. McCarl shot out again ahead of Lasoski, Madsen, Tim Kaeding and Austin. Justin Henderson entered the top five on the restart and took fourth from Kaeding on lap 18. At the same time, Lasoski reeled in McCarl in traffic as the veterans battled for the top spot.

Kaeding and the lapped car of AJ Moeller contacted on lap 20, and Moeller spun to a stop against the frontstretch fence. McCarl was never challenged in clean air the final five laps. Lasoski trailed him ahead of Madsen, Henderson and Mark Dobmeier. Kaeding, Bill Balog, Dusty Zomer, Austin McCarl and Bryan Clauson rounded out the top ten.

Lynton Jeffrey set quick time over the field, while Moeller, Dakota Hendrickson, Paige Polyak and Henderson picked up heat race wins. Jeffrey also won the B main. Brian Brown suffered a scary incident in his heat race when something shot into the cockpit. He was taken to the hospital for inspection of an arm injury.

McCarl's win makes him eligible for the $25,000 DeBerg Concrete Triple Crown Challenge, if he can win at Huset's Speedway in South Dakota on July 26, and the finale of the Jackson Nationals in Minnesota on September 5.

"You break your back the first night out&#8230;then to be able to come back&#8230;" said an emotional McCarl in Victory Lane. "Everybody thinks you're o.k., but&#8230;we've been having some problems the last few weeks. Doug (Rankin) did a great job figuring out we had a fuel pump going bad. To beat Lasoski and Ian right now&#8230;they're on fire. You get out to a lead and have a good racecar early&#8230;you're afraid late. I didn't know if I should move around or not."

"He did a good job," said Lasoski of McCarl. "He got us on the start, and that was the end of the race. We got beside him, and as any good racecar driver would do, he took our line. I'm really proud of our team. They've worked hard."

The FVP National Sprint League heads to Park Jefferson International Speedway near Jefferson, South Dakota this Friday, July 10.

*Source:* 
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...ional-Sprint-League-at-Knoxville-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Dominates At Dodge City​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6922&StatType=Race+Results

After coming just short of a win the night before, Donny Schatz dominated night two of the Boot Hill Showdown at Dodge City Raceway Park on Saturday night and scored his 19th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"It feels good to get back to victory lane," Schatz said. "This race track was completely different tonight. I didn't know what was going to happen. It got so fast on the bottom last night and I didn't know if it was going to hold up there or not. But wow, it was lightning fast around the top."

Schatz started on the front row with Jason Sides, the previous night's winner. Schatz had the lead in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car by the time the two drivers hit turn one. A caution flag flew early as Joey Saldana was forced up the track. When the race returned to green Schatz maintained his lead.

Over the next ten laps, Schatz worked his way through traffic as Sides worked to hold off Paul McMahan and McMahan worked to hold off Kerry Madsen. The yellow flag flew again on lap 16 as Logan Schuchart slowed on track.

The restart proved pivotal as Sides stumbled and held up the bottom line while Schatz and those behind him surged forward. When the field came back around, Schatz led McMahan and Jason Johnson. As Schatz worked his way through traffic in the closing laps, McMahan tried to run him down but was unsuccessful.

"Starting on the outside really helped tonight getting the jump on (Jason Sides)," Schatz said. "Had a really good car. It was awful tight there most of the race but that's a good thing for me. I try to do my best and tonight it got us a win."

After a season so far that has been up and down, McMahan said the second place finish felt good for he and his CJB Motorsports team. He credited his crew chief Barry Jackson and his team members for working hard night in and night out to overcome bad luck and find their stride.

"We've been working every day and Barry has been working every day trying to figure out what it is and I think we found some things on our CJB racecar tonight," McMahan said. "Our pill draw hasn't been the greatest, we've been qualifying just outside that front row or not in that good spot to make the dash and then you've got to start so far back. And then you've got to chase guys like Donny down. I'm just happy to actually be in the same race he was tonight. He didn't get away from us - lap traffic was pretty tricky."

After a nearly three month hiatus from the series following an injury at Placerville Speedway in April, Jason Johnson proved yet again tonight that he is back in old form. The reigning American Sprint Car Series champion, who is making his first full campaign with the Outlaws this season, started on the pole and finished in the top five on night one of the Boot Hill Showdown and then closed out the weekend on Saturday with a podium finish in third.

Johnson said the finish means a lot for his No. 41 Priority Aviation/Mesilla Valley Transportation team.

"Even though I was out, my guys worked their tails off and using the different drivers throughout the time I was out, they capitalized on the good things that we learned from each guy," Johnson said. "I'm still the same driver I was three months ago but these guys have advanced really far. I can't say enough about Phillip Dietz our crew chief and (crew members) Cole and Blaine, they're doing a good job. The team is gelling and we're surrounded by great people&#8230; I want to thank everybody for their support while I was out and I'm happy to be back."

Kevin Swindell was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing six positions to finish in 14th.






The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series return to action next weekend, July 11 and 12 at Cedar Lake Speedway for the two-day Cedar Lake Outlaw Sprint Car Showdown. For more information on the event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/cedar-lake-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...y-Schatz-Wins-at-Dodge-City-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Buckwalter Holds On At Port Royal​*
Perseverance paid off for Port Royal Speedway, fans and Steve Buckwalter Saturday night as the historic oval outlasted the rain to showcase the 25th annual Jakes Wayback Burgers/Trone Outdoor PA Speedweek Series for sprint cars.

Buckwalter scored a $5,000 payday for the 30-lap Speedweek feature win, outrunning Stevie Smith and Greg Hodnett for his third oval win of the season.

In the 22-lap super late model main, Mike Lupfer streaked to his fourth division win of the season after winning the first three shows of the year in the spring.

Corey Kepner proved victorious in the 15-lap xtreme stock main.

Buckwalter started on the pole of the Speedweek main and after receiving an unexpected two inches of rain Friday night and during the day on Saturday, the oval was lightning fast.

The Royersford driver zoomed into control when action began with Danny Dietrich running in second, trying to hold of Speedweek point leader Stevie Smith.

Smith muscled by Dietrich on the fourth lap and went to work on Buckwalter, who entered lapped traffic on the seventh tour.

And amid traffic, Buckwalter's blistering pace saw him doing all he could to keep the car on four wheels as he ran above the heavy cushion trying to put cars and lap down and keep Smith at bay.

Sixth-starter Greg Hodnett took third on the 10th tour and closed on Smith as both drivers closed on the leader.

For two laps Buckwalter had Smith directly on his tail as the pair crossed the start/finish line with Hodnett just a whisker behind as the trio darted through traffic before the dizzying pace slowed when sixth runner Lance Dewease blew a tire with 17 laps to go.

On open track, Buckwalter got away from Smith on the restart but again in traffic starting on lap 20, Smith was able to close in for the lead.

And indeed the pair was ready to mix it up for the win with just four laps to go when Jac Haudenschild coasted right past the first turn pit entrance to stop on the track, forcing a final yellow flag in the event.

The final two miles was all Buckwalter as the Royersford Rocket took the wicked win by a margin of 1.708 seconds over Smith with Hodnett third followed by Brent Marks and Danny Dietrich.

Hodnett was fast qualifier with a lap of 15.357 seconds.

*The finish:*
Steve Buckwalter, Stevie Smith, Greg Hodnett, Brent Marks, Danny Dietrich, 6. Aaron Ott, Mike Wagner, Lucas Wolfe, Kevin Nouse, Dylan Cisney, Kyle Moody, Doug Esh, Brock Zearfoss, Nicole Bower, Logan Wagner, Tim Glatfelter, Jac Haudenschild, Davey Sammons, Lance Dewease, Daryl Stimeling, Curt Stroup, Kyle Reinhardt, Ryan Wilson, Dave Ely

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/buckwalter-holds-on-at-port-royal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zeigler Rallies From 29th To Win In PA​*
Those in attendance at Hesston Speedway on Thursday night witnessed a spectacular feat of racing on an incredible clay track. Mason Zeigler restarted in the 29th position and raced his way to win UFo Revolution 2015 presented by Dave's Auto Body.

On a perfect, multi-groove track, Ralph Morgan Jr. raced from 10th to take his second consecutive Semi-Late win. Jonathan Taylor won the E-mod feature from seventh on the grid. Greg Moore won yet another Cadet feature from the 12th starting position and Alex Boozel was declared the winner of the Hobby-Modified feature.

With 44 UFo Super Late Models in attendance, a 30-car grid started the Area 51-lap feature event. Nick Dickson and Ron Delano, Jr led the field to the green. Delano spun in in turn three on the first lap, with Zeigler, who originally started in 16th position, stopping to avoid his car.

Zeigler was then relegated to 29th for the restart, with no laps completed.

Dickson charged into the lead on the second attempt to start the race, but the caution quickly appeared again on lap one. After the restart, Dickson was over taken by 5th starting Dylan Yoder on the second lap. Yoder, who was the most recent UFo winner, looked like he was going to be a force to contend with, but exited the race on lap eight giving the lead back to Dickson.

With the huge field of cars on the track, the race ran green for 37 laps. Dickson looked like he would be untouchable as he built up a sizeable lead. Zeigler was slicing his way through the heavy traffic and found himself in sixth place when the caution did appear on lap 38. The double file restart completely changed the outcome of the race.

On the restart, Justin Kann used his outside starting position and the heavy cushion of the track to surge into the lead. While Dickson faded back, a three car race between Kann, Dan Stone and Zeigler ensued with Stone taking the point on lap 41. Stone and Zeigler then began to battle for the lead with Zeigler coming out on top on lap 45. The two made contact on the front straight turning Zeigler sideways but Zeigler was able to save it and drive on to the $4,000 win.

Stone followed in second. Jerry Bard over took Kann on lap 45 also with the two finishing third and fourth. Andy Haus, who drew one of the worst pills of the night, advanced from 13th to finish fifth. Dickson crossed the line in sixth.

Tim Smith, Jr. drew the next-to-last pill for the heat races and rallied from his 28th starting position to finish seventh. Keith Jackson, who won the first UFo event of 2015 at Hesston finished eighth with Dan Angelicchio and Mike Lupfer rounding out the top 10.

Ralph Morgan, Jr. won his second consecutive Semi-Late feature from his required 10th place starting positon. Teammates Rance Garlock and Dillon Stake lead the field to green. Stake officially lead on the first lap before Garlock was scored the leader, but the two raced an absolute side-by-side battle over the first 10 laps before Garlock took full control.

On a double file restart, Dave Leidy overtook Garlock on lap 16 and soon a spectacular three car battle started between Leidy, Garlock and Morgan.

Garlock went back into the lead on lap 19. Twice, the trio went three-wide for the lead coming off turn four with Morgan finally coming out on top on lap 23 with a daring pass through the middle.

Morgan led the remaining laps to win the $1,000 first prize.

*The finish:*
Mason Zeigler, Dan Stone, Jerry Bard, Justin Kann, Andy Haus, Nick Dickson, Tim Smith Jr., Keith Jackson, Dan Angelicchio, Mike Lupfer, Jeff Miller, Rick Singleton, Devin Friese, Michael Altobelli Jr., Brian Tavenner, Waylon Wagner, Cole Amsden, Hayes Mattern, Coleby Frye, Kyle Hardy, Rick Eckert, Andy Fries, Gene Knaub, Bob Dunn, Dwayne Tanneyhill, Jim Yoder, Dylan Yoder, Matt Parks, Ron Delano Jr., Tom Decker Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/zeigler-rallies-from-29th-to-win-in-pa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stovall Starts Strong In Freedom Classic​*
A late afternoon shower provided just enough natural moisture for a perfect Salina Highbanks Speedway surface on the opening night of the second annual Freedom Classic.

Jesse Stovall cleared Tommy Weder Jr. near the halfway point of the race, and rolled into Andy's Frozen Custard Victory Lane for his fourth Lucas Oil MLRA win of the season.

"This place is a go fast get on the top and get her done," exclaimed an excited Stovall. "My old hot rod would go around the bottom there pretty good tonight too. I think that's what kind of give me a little bit of an edge to be able to make a pass for the lead. Once we got in the lead we just kind of found a good line."

Jason Utter rebounded after a tough last event at Adams County Speedway to score the runner up finish. He was also the Casey's General Stores Hard Charger with an impressive 18 position advancement.

"Once we got it (the track) figured out we were rolling pretty good there in the feature," commented Utter. "I want to say congrats to Jesse. I struggled earlier, and I went over there and got some advice from him. That just shows what kind of character he is."

Justin Asplin ran in close quarters with Utter during the closing laps and nailed down third.

"We've got good good equipment," stated Asplin. "We've got good cars. I had a crew guy, we parted ways, and I got more involved with my program the last two or three weeks. I think that has helped. I bought a new business the first of the year and just wasn't there. Here lately I've had to get more hands on with it, and I think that's one of the reasons why were turning stuff around."

Tommy Weder led the field to the green and set the pace early. Once Stovall jumped out front he was never challenged again.

Aside from Utter's push forward there were also big gains made by both Ryan Gustin and RC Whitwell who completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Jesse Stovall, Jason Utter, ustin Asplin, Ryan Gustin, C Whitwell, Jake O'Neil, Terry Phillips, Jason Hughes, ommy Weder Jr., Jason O'Brien, Randy Timms, Jeff Roth, Jacob Magee, Randy Roth, JC Wyman, ony Jackson Jr., Brantlee Gotschall, Stacey Taylor, Jeremy Payne, Brandon Morton, Joe Gorby, Leroy Johnson, Chad Simpson

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/stovall-starts-strong-in-freedom-classic/


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

Used to love going to the track! My dads friend drove a Wissotta Modified, and we took the Race gas and methanol to the track so we got to hang out in the pits and got paid to do it. Haven't been in forever


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harrison Keeps Rolling In Illinois​*
If Mike Harrison winds up winning the 2015 DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals crown this year for the fourth time in his career, he might look back on Friday night's race at Fayette County Speedway as the one that put him over the top.

Ken Schrader and Kenny Wallace led the field to green, but it took Harrison only five laps to power his way around the top and into the lead, where he would survive two restarts, charge to his fifth victory of the season and strengthen his grasp on the overall championship.

"You could say that's a little home turf advantage there," said Harrison, who is a three-time DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals champion. "I know how this place is and I know if the stuff is right we can usually get around the top of this place pretty good and I think I took them all by surprise a little bit off the bat. I don't think Kenny thought I was coming around the top there. It paid off."

The race was Harrison's seventh during this year's DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals tour and he has five victories. The championship counts a driver's top eight finishes.

Robbie Eilers, Brent Mullins, Kenny Wallace and Ken Schrader rounded out the top five. Harrison's nearest championship foe, Tyler Nicely, was sixth.

*The finish:*
Mike Harrison, Robbie Eilers, Brent Mullins, Kenny Wallace, Ken Schrader, Tyler Nicely, Brian Shaw, Rick Conoyer, Rusty Griffaw, Zach Schantz, Ray Bollinger, Zach Fair, Larry Anderson, Brian Bielong, Nate Zimmer, Jon Ripperda, Tyler Deibert, Chad Evans, Michael Meyer, Zeb Moake, Jordan Bauer, Brendan Bittle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/harrison-keeps-rolling-in-illinois/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Billy Moyer (21) races to the inside of his son Billy Moyer Jr. (21jr) during Friday's DIRTcar Summer Nationals event at Fayette County Speedway. (Connor Hamilton Photo)​*
*Moyer Dominates Fayette County​*
Billy Moyer dominated the DIRTcar Summer Nationals 50-lap feature on Friday night at Fayette County Speedway to lead a father-son sweep of the top-two spots.

Moyer, of Batesville, Ark., completely controlled the caution-free race, leading the final 47 laps and collecting $10,000 for his efforts while Billy Moyer Jr. held off points-leader Bobby Pierce to finish second. Brian Shirley finished fourth followed by Matt Westfall.

The victory was the 90th of Moyer's DIRTcar Summer Nationals career, breaking a tie with Shannon Babb, who finished 11th on Friday night.

"We've just had some terrible luck," said Moyer, a six-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion. "We come out at Brownstown pretty good and lapped cars kind of cost us. And then we had a couple flat tires, broke the transmission at Fairbury. We was running good at a lot of them and then there's a few nights that we haven't been good. This track &#8230; I don't know, I like this place. It's a little bullring, but it's racy and it's fun and we just hit everything right tonight."

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Billy Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce, Brian Shirley, Matt Westfall, Jason Feger, Rodney Melvin, Michael Kloos, Hunter Rasdon, Ryan Unzicker, Shannon Babb, Jason Riggs, Tim Manville, Kolby Vanderbergh, Jim Moon, Dan Schlieper, Brian Diveley, Timothy Culp, John Hahler, Tanner English, Levi Kissinger, Scott Weber.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/moyer-dominates-fayette-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shane Clanton Reigns At Senoia​*
Shane Clanton may have won the nation's largest events over the course of his 100-plus victories, but one event now emerges to the top of the list.

The soon to be 40-year-old captured his father's memorial event in front of a massive crowd after he dominated the first 34 laps in an event that was rain-shortened.

Clanton took home $4,025 after capturing the Southern Nationals Bonus Series by Collins Signs-sanctioned Billy Clanton Memorial at Senoia (Ga.) Raceway Saturday night.

Clanton wasn't hesitant with informing folks that this win was right at the top.
"This has to be one of the most memorable wins," stated a lively Clanton who was surrounded by hundreds of friends and family after the victory.

Clanton became the 11th different all-time series winner with his first-career win while driving the Weld Bank Energy, Hornburg Oil, Penn Gold and Keyser Manufacturing sponsored Clements Racing Engines-powered Capital Race Car. Rounding out the top-five was Joe Armistead Jr., Mark Whitener, Clint Smith and Austin Smith.

Qualifying set the field due to threats of rain and FK Rod Ends Fast Qualifier Shane Clanton and Joe Armistead Jr. brought the field to green for the start pf the 40-lapper.

A good battle for the third spot between Clint Smith and Mark Whitener would heat up on the track during the opening circuits. Clanton had made his way around the bullring of Senoia Raceway and was closing on the lapped car of Bo Eaton by lap six.

By the 11th lap, the battle for second would again be between Clint Smith and Armistead with Armistead getting the position as the laps clicked off.

By the 23rd circuit, Mark Whitener would gain the third spot and set his sights on Armistead. With just 12 laps remaining Austin Smith would do a slider on Scott Groves and gain the fifth position.

Rains came on the 34th lap during the yellow flag and officials made the decision to throw the checkered flag and was officially over with Clanton taking the win after leading the first 34 circuits.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/shane-clanton-reigns-at-senoia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stovall Rises Above Salina Rivals To Win​*
Independence Day at the Salina Highbanks Speedway's Freedom Classic ended with Jesse Stovall in Andy's Frozen Custard Victory Lane.

Stovall picked up the $5,000 pay day in addition to winning Friday night's feature. A lucrative weekend for the driver of the Swafford's Service, Malvern Bank, Black Diamond at Oklahoma's biggest Late Model event of the year.

"We've had some really good luck on our side," said Stovall. "Chad probably had the preferred line and slipped up a little bit. The rubber came there and he just probably didn't know exactly where it was yet and I slipped by him. He's a heck of a racer, and them guys always race you clean. This car is truly a class act."

Chad Simpson started the 40 lap feature from the DirtonDirt.com pole position. Simpson led early on, but caught lap traffic, allowing Stovall to make a pass for lead.

Simpson retained second, while Stovall held on to the top spot for the remainder of the race. Tony Jackson Jr. followed Simpson to the checkers recording a podium finish in third.

Tommy Weder Jr. finished fourth and Jake O'Neil completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Jesse Stovall, Chad Simpson, Tony Jackson Jr.,Tommy Weder Jr., Jake O'Neil, Jeremy Payne, Jack Sullivan, Terry Phillips, Randy Timms, Brantlee Gotschall, Jason O'Brien, JC Wyman, RC Whitwell, Justin Asplin, Kyle Beard, Jason Utter, Jeff Roth, Leroy Johnson, Jacob Magee, Randy Roth, Stacy Taylor, Ryan Gustin, Jason Hughes, Brandon McCormick

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ies/stovall-rises-above-salina-rivals-to-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Firecracker 50 Goes To DeMoss​*
John DeMoss won the 15th annual Firecracker 50 for DIRTcar UMP modified stock cars at Shadyhill Speedway Saturday night.

Wheeling his white No. 79D racer, the 38-year-old DeMoss picked up $3,000 for his winning effort at the quarter-mile dirt track. With 39 entries on hand, DeMoss won one of five, 10-lap qualifying heat races, which gave him the outside of the second row starting spot in the 22-car field.

Front row pole starter Mitch Bailey held the top spot until lap 23 when DeMoss took control. From that point on, it was DeMoss in front all the way with the race being slowed for a total of seven, yellow flag, caution periods.

The final 19 laps were run caution-free with DeMoss building almost a half lap lead at the checkered flag. Jordan Danford finished second, followed by Tom Bell, Steven Brooks, Collin Thirlby and Shadyhill Modified points leader, Kurt Allison. Bailey, Kevin DeYoung, Brad DeYoung and Bub Patrick rounded out the top 10.

"We've been racing all week long since Wednesday night in Illinois with the Summer Nationals," said DeMoss. "About Noon today we had several things to do on the car. We were washing it and I looked at my boy (Caleb) and said, 'I don't think we are going to make it up there.' I went in the house and talked to my wife and sat down in the recliner. I was worn out. But they all kind of inspired me to get going to get up here. We didn't have time to hot lap (practice), but we got the job done."

Chip Risner coped the $500-to-win, 25-lap "B" main feature for drivers that did not qualify for the 50 lapper. Other winners during the evening were Travis Wolford (UMP Stock Cars), Gregg Tarr (Pure Streets), Cody Fultz (I-Mods) and Hannah Jones (Teen 4 four cylinders).

*The finish:*
John DeMoss, Jordan Danford, Tom Bell, Steven Brooks, Collin Thirlby, Kurt Allison, Mitch Bailey, Kevin DeYoung, Brad DeYoung, Bub Patrick, Kyle Cooper, Darren Wireman, Travis Stemler, Jim Mallery, Mike Martin, Dylan Campbell, Joey Iliff, Adam Williams, Jesse Bitterling, Brandon Bahnerth, Richard Dawson, Bobby Stremme.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/firecracker-50-goes-to-demoss/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Home Track Is Good To Harrison​*
Mike Harrison was dialed in on the bottom Saturday night at Highland Speedway as he slid inside of leader Brian Shaw on the third lap, held on through two restarts and powered to his sixth victory of the 2015 DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals tour.

Harrison, of Highland, Ill., made no mistakes during the 25-lap main event, hitting his marks in every corner as he showed why he's the three-time and defending series champion who appears to be on his way to a fourth crown in five years after taking another $1,000 victory.

"Summit stepped up to do this deal for us modified guys and it's been a blast chasing this series around," said Harrison, who farms during the day. "It's a lot of fun going to all the tracks. Last year Brownstown and here kind of evaded me, I think I ran second both nights, so it's good to come to home turf and win in front of the hometown crowd."

Runner-up Tyler Deibert held off Brian Bielong, who was making the top side of Highland work to his advantage as he kept surging toward the front. Ray Bollinger and Robbie Eilers rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/home-track-is-good-to-harrison/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Feger Clears Moyer For Victory​*
Jason Feger wore out the high side on Saturday night at Highland Speedway to pass Billy Moyer for his tour-leading third DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory of the season.

Feger, of Bloomington, Ill., led the opening lap before Moyer charged from fourth to swipe the top spot. Feger kept the pressure on Moyer, the tour's all-time leading winner, and reclaimed the lead on lap 24, then pulled away in traffic over the final 26 circuits to earn the $10,000 checkered flag.

"He's (Moyer) arguably the best one ever," said Feger, the 2010 DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion who now has 14 series wins in his career. "He's a great, clean racer. So it was good to race with him &#8230; you know you're going to put on a good show. The leg still shakes a little bit on that gas pedal when I pass him. It feels great any time you can beat him. That's saying a lot."

Moyer finished second with Brian Shirley, Michael Kloos and Ryan Unzicker rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jason Feger, Billy Moyer, Brian Shirley, Michael Kloos, Ryan Unzicker, Billy Moyer Jr, Bobby Pierce, Timothy Culp, Jim Moon, Chad Zobrist, Jason Riggs, Matt Westfall, Tim Manville, Hunter Rasdon, Shannon Babb, Kevin Cole, Rick Salter, Dan Schlieper, Bobby Dauderman, Ryan Little, Matt Weidner

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/feger-clears-moyer-for-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Is 12th Different LOLMDS Winner​*
Brandon Sheppard rocketed around the high side to win the Independence 50 on Saturday night at Portsmouth Raceway Park.

Sheppard is currently leading the Lucas Oil Products Rookie of the Year chase and becomes the first rookie to win a Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event this season.

Sheppard started seventh and made a late-race charge to the lead following a long three-wide battle for the top spot among himself, Earl Pearson Jr. and Dennis Erb Jr.

Jared Landers came from the tail, following a tire change to finish second. Erb started 13th and finished third, followed by Jimmy Owens and Pearson. Pearson had already led 41 laps of the event when he relinquished the point late in the race.

"We went kind of soft of tires, softer than we did when we won here two years ago," Sheppard said. "Thanks to the fans for coming out tonight and for their support. I saw on the scoreboard that we had 15 laps to go and I knew I really need to get going. Jimmy [Owens] and I battled hard for several laps, then I finally cleared him to get to fourth."

Jackie Boggs started on the pole and led the first two laps of the race. A red flag flew on lap three for a multi-car wreck in turn one. All drivers walked away safely from the wreck. Boggs then slowed and left the race on lap three.

Pearson picked up the lead and battled Landers for several laps until Landers slowed with a flat tire. Pearson then set a steady pace over the field with Scott Bloomquist holding the second spot. Bloomquist ran second until his left rear wheel broke forcing him to spin and go to the pits for a tire change.

Sheppard and Erb then chased down Pearson for the lead, at one point running 3-wide for the top spot coming out of turn number four. Sheppard forged ahead and went on to become the 12th different winner this season on the LOLMDS tour.

Landers rebounded after his flat tire and was satisfied with his run to second.

"We are so close to winning one of these races," Landers said. "I can't keep the tires on it for some reason. We had a car good enough to win tonight. I was racing hard with Earl. Man, our luck has to turn around soon."

Boggs set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 37 entrants, with a lap of 14.607 seconds.

*The finish:*
Brandon Sheppard, Jared Landers, Dennis Erb Jr., Jimmy Owens, Earl Pearson Jr., Steve Francis, Don O'Neal, Eddie Carrier Jr., Chris Brown, Scott Bloomquist, Stephen Breeding, Duane Chamberlain, Devin Moran, R.J. Conley, Delmas Conley, Mason Zeigler, Ben Adkins, Jackie Boggs, Jonathan Davenport, Davey Johnson, Rod Conley, Steve Casebolt, Shannon Thornsberry, Kenneth Howell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/sheppard-is-12th-different-lolmds-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Atomic Adds Second WoO Late Model Date​*
August's World of Outlaws Late Model Series visit to Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, has been expanded to two events, setting up an Aug. 21-22 WoO LMS doubleheader.

The additional Atomic event, which replaces a recently canceled race at Stateline Speedway in Busti, N.Y., gives the national tour a three-race weekend with Eriez Speedway in Hammett, Pa., set to host the series on Aug. 23. The weekend opener at Atomic on Aug. 21 will pay $8,000 to the winner, while the event on Aug. 22 will pay $10,000.

"With a second night at Atomic Speedway, an already big weekend for the World of Outlaws will now be even bigger," said WoO LMS Director Tim Christman. "I want to thank Brad McCown for jumping on the chance to have the series at Atomic on back-to-back nights. We also appreciate all of the other tracks that expressed interest in filling the open date."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/atomic-adds-second-woo-late-model-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darrah Masters Millstream​*
Cody Darrah won Sunday night's UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions event at Millstream Speedway for his second win of the season.

Click here for the complete results.
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7145&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH.../Cody-Darrah-Wins-at-Millstream-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Grabs Fifth PA Speedweek Win​*
Stevie Smith put a wrap on winning the 25th annual Pennsylvania Speedweek championship with his fifth victory during the eight-race series Sunday night at Selinsgrove Speedway.

Driving Fred Rahmer's No. 51s, Smith banked $5,000 for winning the 30-lap Jan Opperman/Dick Bogar Memorial at the half-mile track. It was his first Speedweek championship, earning the team another $10,000.

Greg Hodnett finished second with Aaron Ott, Danny Dietrich and Brent Marks rounding out the top five.

Tyler Reeser won the 305 sprint car feature.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/mid-atlantic/smith-grabs-fifth-pa-speedweek-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL NOTES: Lasoski Battles McCarl​*
Large crowds at Huset's Speedway in South Dakota and Knoxville Raceway in Iowa came out to the see the FVP National Sprint League over Independence Day weekend.

Two veterans provided the fireworks for race fans, as Danny Lasoski and Terry McCarl picked up wins. Following are some notes from the weekend&#8230;
Dude vs. TMAC - At Knoxville on Saturday, fans were treated to the rivalry of two veterans who have been racing there off and on since the 1980s.

The assembled fans seemed evenly divided rooting for their favorite, whether it was Danny Lasoski or Terry McCarl.

In the end, McCarl was able to hold everyone off for his second NSL win of the year. The Altoona, Iowa, driver was emotional in victory lane and quick to thank his team and the fans for their support since he fractured a vertebrae in his back in early May.

Lasoski got the best of the field on Friday at Huset's, leading all 35 laps on a fast track.

That was his fourth NSL victory of the season, which leads all competitors.

DeBerg Concrete Challengers - Lasoski's win at Huset's means he's eligible to earn the DeBerg Concrete $25,000 Triple Crown Challenge bonus.

With NSL wins at Knoxville and Huset's, all that remains for Lasoski is a win at the Jackson Nationals finale in Minnesota on Sept. 5.

McCarl's win at Knoxville made the July 26 stop at Huset's Speedway big for him. It is the only other event at Huset's before the Jackson Nationals on Sept. 5, meaning he must win that night to be eligible.

Second Opinion for Brown - Brian Brown had a large mud clod enter his cockpit Saturday night.

The impact not only hit the outside of his arm, but was blunt enough to open a quarter size hole on the inside of his arm as well.

After getting the blood stopped, he was taken to the hospital and X-rays were negative for a break.

He got a second opinion from his doctor in Missouri Monday morning, confirming his arm was not broken.








Hero to Zero to Hero - Mark Dobmeier had an up and down weekend with the NSL. After taking second early in the feature at Huset's, it looked like the five-time champ may eventually have something for Lasoski. After tangling with a lapped car, however, he ended the night upside down. After struggling at Knoxville the previous week, the Jimco Motorsports No. 13 team made the redraw on Saturday and went from seventh to finish fifth.

Three's Are Wild - Danny Lasoski became the first recipient of the series Brown & Miller Racing Solutions "3 for 3 Award" on Friday. The award is $333 from BMRS, and is given to the driver finishing on the podium for three straight nights. Not only, did Lasoski do that in the GoMuddy.com No. 2, but he won three straight. He had to start over again Saturday at Knoxville, but his second place finish has him starting another streak.

BC Comes From Behind - Bryan Clauson had a strong night in his first ever trip to Huset's. After coming out late to qualify fourth quick, he failed to make it through his heat. After finishing second in the B, and starting tenth in the feature, he rocketed to a third place finish aboard the Matt Wood Racing No. 17w.

Big Jump For Ian - Aussie Ian Madsen advanced from eighth to fifth in the point standings after a solid weekend. He followed a run from ninth to fourth on Friday at Huset's with a podium run at Knoxville on Saturday. The defending Knoxville Raceway track champ also won a Sprint Invaders race Thursday night at the Iowa State Fair Speedway in Des Moines. The NSL visits Des Moines on Wednesday, July 22.

What If For The 17B? - Strange circumstances had Bill Balog scratching his head at Huset's Friday night. After qualifying for the redraw and having a starting spot in row four, he pushed off for the feature with a flat left rear. It turns out a faulty bleeder was the suspect. After charging up through the pack a ways from the tail, his right front tire came off the bead on a heavy cushion. He roared back to 13th the final few laps, but it was a disappointing ending to the night with a track that fits his style.

Zomer Zips At Huset's - With a strong fan following in attendance, Dusty Zomer did his hometown proud Friday night in the Buffalo Wild Wings No. 82. After recording the third quick time, and getting through his heat, he redrew the final spot, eighth. In the end, he would charge to a second place finish in pursuit of Lasoski.

Pole Scramble - In the eight features contested with the NSL in 2015, there have been seven different drivers who have drawn the pole. Only Brad Loyet has done it twice (Eagle Raceway and St. Francois County Raceway). Last weekend, Ohio visitor Paige Polyak and Altoona, Iowa's Austin McCarl were lucky with the draw.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/nsl-notes-lasoski-battles-mccarl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Slides To Angell Park Glory​*
It took a final corner slide job for Rico Abreu to win the Pepsi Nationals on Sunday night at the Angell Park Speedway as the reigning Honda USAC National Midget champion added another big midget win to his resume.

Abreu edged out Keith Kunz Racing teammate Tanner Thorson by .093 seconds for the 10th win in his national midget career.

Thorson got the jump from outside the front row and led throughout. Behind him, ProSource Fast Qualifier Bryan Clauson quickly moved into second, but he slowed on lap five with a right-rear wheel packed with mud. He visited the work area but was able to restart.

Thorson led Kevin Thomas Jr. from there, as Abreu slipped to third when Darren Hagen slapped the big cushion in turn-four and darted up the track.

After another yellow, Hagen went to the extreme high side in one and two and came with a full head of steam just as Abreu bobbled in the middle of the corner, with the two making contact that slowed Hagen and put him well back in the field before he regained speed.

The Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports team ran 1-4 as the race hit halfway, but the red flag flew on lap 18 for Tracy Hines, who flipped in turn-four while running in the fifth spot.

The race went green from there, as Thorson and Abreu pulled away from their teammate Thomas, while Clauson and Hagen fought back through the pack. With a few laps to go, Thorson hesitated with a lapped car, allowing Abreu to draw near. At the white flag, Abreu was not close enough for a pass, so he went to the extreme high side and gathered momentum as he exited turn two.

With a full head of steam down the backstretch, he dove to the bottom and swept past Thorson for the top spot, leaving Thorson to cross back underneath him and try to beat him back to the line. It wasn't enough, though, as Abreu finished it off by just a nose in the Toyota TRD - Curb Records No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I don't know how it looked from the stands, but that was just a hell of a race from my seat," Abreu said. "The last lap was one of those laps where you have to tell yourself 'Go Big or Go Home.' I got above the cushion and kept my car straight on exit to get all the speed I could and was able to pull the trigger on him at the other end. You cherish moments like that, winning on the final lap in front of a great crowd. It's special to win the Pepsi Nationals and knock another big race off my bucket list. I'm having a lot of fun right now just getting to do this."

Thorson came home in the runner-up spot in the first race since his spectacular crash during Indiana Midget Wee" at Lincoln Park Speedway on June 11th. Still sporting some blood in his eyes, the Minden, Nevada driver returned to the seat with a strong finish aboard the Toyota TRD - Abreu Vineyards No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"It's good to be back in the car, and I felt great from the start. I could hear one of them back there working something, and I figured it was Rico after hearing him above me a few times," Thorson said. "My teammates are out there trying everything imaginable to find a way by me while I'm leading, so it's tough to be out front the entire time. This is a new car, and we got my confidence back quickly to be able to run hard with these guys after being out for a few weeks."

Kevin Thomas Jr. joined his teammates on the podium and put himself atop the series standings with the Toyota TRD - Bakken Concrete No. 67k Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

Clauson cleared Andrew Felker in the final laps to take home fourth in the Curb Records - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar, and Hagen also slipped into the top-five at the finish aboard the KBR Performance - Great Clips No. 17 Boss/Esslinger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/abreu-slides-to-angell-park-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Steals One At Utica-Rome​*
Stewart Friesen had a win stolen from him with the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints on Friday night on the last lap.

On Sunday night he returned the favor as he made a late race pass of his own to claim his first series win of the season in the SUNY Canton Central New York Speedweek presented by Einstein Construction Group finale at the Utica-Rome Speedway.

The win earned Friesen $2,050 for his efforts in the 25-lap NAPA Auto Parts Tour of the U.S/SUNY Canton Series Event. It was his tenth career win which moved him one win ahead of his wife Jessica Zemken on the all-time win list and it was his fifth at the half-mile facility which he's the all-time winner in the Modified division.

"I didn't want to walk home again," said Friesen jokingly in Victory Lane. "I have to thank Jessica (Zemken) and Corr Pak Merchandising for putting me in this car. I'm just trying to keep the seat warm for the time being. My wife does an awesome job with this race team. She does a tremendous job with this race car. She's one of the best crew-chiefs in the business. She's doing an excellent job. I'm so proud of her and this race team."

Steve Poirier ended up finishing in the eighth position, a few spots better than Chuck Hebing allowing him to pick up his first Speedweek title by just seven points. It was an improbable comeback for the Quebec native after his week started off with a destroyed race car at the Brewerton Speedway.

"The week started pretty rough and the last two years have not been our best moments during the season," said Poirier. "I'm really surprised to get out of here with the championship. I'm very proud of what we accomplished."

In the feature Dylan Swiernik took the lead at the green from his third starting position. He immediately was challenged by Friesen as he got to second from the fifth spot on lap two. The pair exchanged slide jobs in the opening laps with Friesen taking the lead on the top of turns three and four on lap four.

On lap seven Friesen caught the back end of the field and began lapping cars.

Before the traffic got too heavy the caution was displayed on lap eight as Chad Miller slowed on the top of turn four. Friesen led when racing resumed with Paul Kinney coming up from 13th starting spot to grab the runner-up position. Friesen and Kinney raced away from the field as a battle began for third between Larry Wight and Poirier.

At the halfway point of the feature it was Friesen working the high-side while Kinney stayed at the very bottom of the speedway. This allowed him to stay right with Friesen and eventually pull even with him on lap 15. One lap later he made the pass for the lead.

Kinney's move for the top spot forced Friesen to alter his line on the racing surface. Friesen utilized his knowledge of the speedway to find a different line allowing him to close back in on Kinney. With 20 laps complete Friesen was just a car length behind Kinney.

Friesen made his move on lap 24. He went to the middle of turns one and two while Kinney stayed on the bottom. As they exited turn two Friesen edged in front by a nose. They remained glued together down the backstretch and stayed even as they race through turns three and four. As they crossed the line it was Friesen just in front.

"I was cruising there, the car felt good and all of a sudden the 19 car came by me on the bottom," stated Friesen. "I couldn't hit that line. We kind of searched around a little bit and moved the wing. I got it tight enough through the middle that we were able to roll up on him again."

Before lap 25 could be completed Miller spun a second time in turn two necessitating a yellow flag and one final restart.

Friesen chose the bottom of the speedway for the restart with Kinney alongside. Kinney stayed with Friesen into turns one and two before Friesen pulled away on the backstretch. He held the lead for the final two turns for the win.

"Anything can happen on these restarts," commented Friesen. "These things are such animals and they can blow the tires off in a moment's notice. I knew I wanted to get a clean start off the bottom of four and get to the middle and hopefully he couldn't slide me in one in two. The thing responded and we held him off so I'll take it."

Kinney, of Canastota, N.Y., ended up in the second spot which was his best finish of the week. He was extremely disappointed that he wasn't able to hold on for the feature win which would have been his first ever at Utica-Rome.

"It was a good run, but man it is almost worse finishing in second," said Kinney. "I would almost rather finish in fifth. I thought we had it in a bag there for a minute. I didn't know how close Stewart (Friesen) was the whole time. I think I used my tires up a little bit and the bottom started to go away. Once he got by me it was like a replay of a couple years ago there. From there I just concentrated on not hitting those big yellow donuts (implement tires)."

For the second night in a row, Wight came home in the third position. He had fallen as far back as fifth before the last restart allowed him an opportunity to get back to the third position at the checkered flag.

"We had a good car," Wight stated. "We were just better on the shorter runs. We needed to get a little more drive out of it. We are still learning things with this car. It is a tough crowd to race with Stewy (Friesen) with it being both of our home tracks. We both know what to expect with the track. We are happy with this though, third place with these guys is nothing to be ashamed of."

Bryan Howland earned his best finish of the week as he came home in the fourth position while Danny Varin concluded Speedweek with a fifth place effort.

*The finish:*
Stewart Friesen, Paul Kinney, Larry Wight, Bryan Howland, Danny Varin, Shawn Donath, Matt Tanner, Steve Poirier, Mark Smith, Jason Barney, Cory Sparks, Dylan Swiernik, MIke Stelter, Chuck Hebing, Dave Axton, Paul Habeck, Parker Evans, Denny Peebles, Rob Dietrick, Tommy Wickham, Chad Miller, Kory Gurney, Davie Franek.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/friesen-steals-one-at-utica-rome/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Ends 66-Race Winless Streak​*
Johnny Herrera lived up to his nickname on Saturday night as on track fireworks were plenty.

With the MAVTV cameras rolling at Grays Harbor Raceway, the man known as "Hollywood" picked up his first Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network victory of the 2015 season.

Last topping the Lucas Oil ASCS at the Hockett/McMillin Memorial on Sept. 28, 2013 at Lucas Oil Speedway, Herrera snapped a 66-race steak without a National Tour win, coming from fifth to win the inaugural Fred Brownfield Classic presented by Little Creek Casino.

Working to second on lap five, Herrera commented on the start of the feature: "When we started the race, it's a deal where as a driver you never quite know where to go. The top was a lot further around in turns three and four so I tired running the bottom at the beginning and it wasn't working, so I thought heck, let's go to the top and try that and it actually played out and worked well for us. That's where the fast part of the racetrack was there at the end."

Working a great battle with J.J. Hickle to get the top spot, Herrera's pass came at the line on the seventh round. Not able to gain much breathing room, the top five was a tight battle from the start.

Finding traffic by lap 10, pressure began to mount as Hickle was chased by Jason Solwold and Jared Peterson with Seth Bergman and Wayne Johnson closing in fast.

Dicing through traffic, the race was anyone's to win as the leaders picked lapped cars at either end of the Grays Harbor Raceway. Putting a trio of lappers between himself and second place, the caution flag waved as the field worked on lap 26 for Steve Reeves.

Reverting back to the last fully completed lap, Herrera pulled away as the race for the podium took everyone's attention. Restarting fifth, Oklahoma's Wayne Johnson worked two-for-one through the first two turns. Sticking low on the lead pack, the City Vending No. 77x was not done there, tearing through turns three and four with a five-car slide among lapped cars to take the runner-up spot.

"I just got frustrated. I felt like we got raced dirty there a couple times and figured, if they can do it, we can do it. I just threw the wing back and said the hell with them," Johnson said. "You know, overall the racetrack was just beautiful. "Slim" did an awesome job. This thing had way more grip that it did last night with this sun and wind. He did a remarkable job to have two and three lanes&#8230;but I just started playing with that middle line and for some reason, I can always get my car to rotate through there and stick. Just need a little more drive on exit."

Bouncing around the top five the entire race, Jason Solwold put the Mike Anderson No. 18 on the final podium step, his lowest finish with the National Tour in the series five races across Washington.

"We just changed some gear and maybe changed it a little too much so we weren't quite as good as last night, but we'll take third," Solwold said. "We had a good week so we'll hold our head high. Some days are good, some days are not so good. Today was mediocre."

Utilizing the final restart to charge from seventh, Colton Heath crossed fourth after starting 15th. J.J. Hickle ended up fifth after restarting second on lap 25.

*The finish:*
Johnny Herrera, Wayne Johnson, Jason Solwold, Colton Heath, J.J. Hickle, Jared Peterson, Seth Bergman, Aaron Reutzel, Travis Jacobson, Henry Van Dam, Dustin Morgan, Kyle Bellm, Eric Fisher, Evan Margeson, Jordan Weaver, Matt Covington, Reece Goetz, Blake Hahn, Jay Cole, Chase Goetz, Steve Reeves, Garrett Johnson, Brock Lemley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/herrera-ends-66-race-winless-streak/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dover Races To 10th Warrior Victory​*
The 2015 edition of the Tiger Towing Red, White, and Blue Tour came to a close on Sunday night at the Double X Speedway with Nebraska's Jack Dover going back-to-back with the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region.

Win No. 10 with the region, the second win on the weekend netted Dover an extra $500. Jonathan Cornell claimed the runner-up spot with Evan Martin taking the bronze step. Josh Fisher and Brad Loyet made up the top five.

Jay Russell, Corey Nelson, Derek Hagar, Cody Baker, and Brad Ryun completed the top 10.

*The finish:*
Jack Dover, Jonathan Cornell, Evan Martin, Josh Fisher, Brad Loyet, Jay Russell, Corey Nelson, Derek Hagar, Cody Baker, Brad Ryun, Tyler Blank, Ricky Lee Stangl, Taylor Walton, Adam Jones, Mike Ell, Curtis Boyer, Randy Martin, Todd McVay, Cody Ledger, Austin Alumbaugh.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/dover-races-to-10th-warrior-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Beck Bests 41-Car Summit Modified Field​*
Dustin Beck outlasted a 41-car field on Sunday night at Tri-State Speedway for his first DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals victory.

Beck, of Petersburg, Ind., hit his marks in every corner and survived three restarts on the quarter-mile dirt oval to hold off Stephen Schnapf and Zach Fair in the 25-lap feature, collecting $1,000 for his victory.

Mike Harrison, the three-time series champion and current points leader, surged from ninth to fourth with Josh Harris rounding out the top five.

"Our car was going away from me a little bit, I had to adjust my entry and I was hoping I wouldn't have a déjà vu of what happened the last time I was leading on the last lap," Beck said. "I'm glad we could pull it through, we've had a fast car all year long but it's the first victory for the season."

*The finish:*
Dustin Beck, Stephen Schnapf, Zach Fair, Mike Harrison, Josh Harris, Matt Lane, Mark Lamont, Joel Jenson, Shawn Cates, Lance Foreman, Tyler Deibert, Dave Baldwin, John Wolfarth, Matt Hines, Tyler Nicely, Brandon McDowell, Jordan Bauer, Trent Young, Rodney Sanders, Dave Beck, Brian Bielong.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/beck-bests-41-car-summit-modified-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Babb Scores 90th Summer Nationals Victory​*
Shannon Babb passed Billy Moyer Jr. in heavy lapped traffic with two laps to go on Sunday night at Tri-State Speedway to earn his third DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory of the season.

Babb, of Moweaqua, Ill., started sixth and kept pushing forward in the 40-lap feature, eventually catching and passing Moyer Jr. to take the $5,000 checkered flag and tie Billy Moyer with 90 DIRTcar Summer Nationals victories atop the all-time win list.

"It was pretty wild out there," Babb said. "It always is here at Haubstadt. It's racy as can be and lapped traffic always plays into it a little bit. Billy (Moyer Jr.) was leading the thing, it's really hard to get off the corner here, so everybody was using the cushion or whatever they could use. It was just good racing everywhere on this place."

Points leader Bobby Pierce was also able to get past Moyer Jr. on the last lap to finish second while Scott James and Dennis Erb Jr. rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Shannon Babb, Bobby Pierce, Billy Moyer Jr., Scott James, Dennis Erb Jr., Tanner English, Cody Mahoney, Ryan Unzicker, Jason Feger, Matt Westfall, Scott Weber, Wendell Wallace, Jason Riggs, Chad Zobrist, Levi Kissinger, Jeremy Sneed, Michael Kloos, Timothy Culp, Jim Moon, Kent Robinson, Rodney Melvin, Caleb Ashby.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...es/babb-scores-90th-summer-nationals-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ruter Kicks Off Dakota Tour In Style​*
Ryan Ruter was the Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modified winner on a record-setting opening night for the Kupper Chevrolet Dakota Classic Tour at Nodak Speedway.

The $2,100 checkers flew for Ruter as a series-record 93 Modifieds were checked in for the Sunday show. That eclipsed by one the mark set last year at Dacotah Speedway.

Jordan Grabouski, Hunter Marriott, Ricky Thornton Jr. and Robert Hellebust completed the top five.

"We drew well but this was a win we had to earn," said Ruter, who started the 30-lapper from the outside of row one. "The track was good and we had a good race with Hunter for a majority of the night."

Cautions throughout the contest kept lapped traffic from becoming a factor. The last yellow set up a green, white, checkered finish.

"Jordan came in and challenged a couple times but we were able to hold him off there at the end," Ruter said. "Everything was good."

Ruter was already on the ballot for the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational. He's also no stranger to the Dakota Tour victory lane, having won at Nodak two years ago as well as the 2014 feature at Southwest Speedway.

First-time series competitor Brandon Czarapata was the $800 IMCA Sunoco Stock Car feature winner. That division also drew a record 42 entries, besting the previous mark of 36 established last July at Estevan.

The 2013 tour champion, Elijah Zevenbergen, was a close second and defending champion Dalton Flory came home in third.

*The finish:*
Ryan Ruter, Jordan Grabouski, Hunter Marriott, Ricky Thornton Jr., Robert Hellebust,Shawn Anderson, Lucas Schott, Ed Turnbull, Kelly Shryock, Travis Hagen, Aaron Turnbull, Hank Berry, Marlyn Seidler, Mike Hansen, Brian Mullen, Jason Wolla, Justin O'Brien, Curt Lund, Lance Mari, Jeff Taylor, Spencer Wilson, Mike Hagen, Jason Grimes, Shawn Strand, Mike Jergens

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/ruter-kicks-off-dakota-tour-in-style/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Twist For World Modified Championship​*
On July 23-25, the Best of the Best dirt modified drivers on the planet will converge on the Deer Creek Speedway for the fifth annual World Modified Dirt Track Championship presented by Red Tail Tackle.

In just four years, the mega-event at the iconic high-banked three-eighths-mile clay oval in Spring Valley, Minn., has solidified itself as the "who's who"

marquee shoot-out for open-wheel dirt modified racing, and this year's event will offer a new twist for competitors and fans alike.

Race fans will witness a complete program of qualifying and main events for the USMTS Modifieds each day, with Saturday's show featuring an "alphabet soup" of main events as drivers try to claw their way into the big dance.

Drivers will qualify on Thursday and Friday through time trials in groups of five cars with a green-white-checkered format. The top six qualifiers from each group of 12 will be inverted for that group's heat race. Heat races will take the top 12 in passing points to that night's "A" Main with the remainder going to one of that night's "B" Mains.

Points will be awarded for time trials, heat races, "B" Mains and the "A" Main each night on Thursday and Friday, and each driver's total combined points for the first two days will determine the main event line-ups on Saturday.

The highest overall points earner during the first two days will earn the pole for Saturday's "A" Main and so on for the top 12 points-earners, with 14 additional drivers qualifying through Saturday's "B" Main to create a 26-car starting grid.

Saturday will feature an "alphabet soup" of main events and last-chance races with the 13th-highest points-earner from the first two days on the pole of the "B" Main and the lowest points earner starting last in the lowest feature race.

But unlike the last four years, Saturday's main event will have a new twist this year.

Saturday's WMDTC Championship "A" Main will be divided into two segments. The first segment will be 25 laps and pay a minimum of $5,000 to win and $500 to start. After the first segment, competitors will have a maximum of ten minutes to make any needed changes to the racecar.

The second segment will be 40 laps, start heads-up by the finishing order of the first segment and pay a minimum of $10,000 to win and $1,000 to start.

Two-time defending USMTS National Champion is also the defending champion of the World Modified Dirt Track Championship presented by Red Tail Tackle.

Jason Hughes conquered the 2014 event while Ryan Gustin blistered the field in 2012. The inaugural event in 2011 went to Brad Waits.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ds/new-twist-for-world-modified-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harrison Gets Lucky No. 7 In DIRTcar Mods​*
After winning his seventh DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals event on Monday night at Lincoln Speedway, Mike Harrison is one victory away from running the table and clinching his fourth championship in five years.

Harrison put up quick time, won a heat race and rode the high side to the lead around Brandon Roberts on lap five then drove to the $1,000 checkered flag in an event that was rain-delayed from June 28.

The DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals counts a driver's eight best finishes over the course of the month-long tour. Harrison has posted a stellar seven victories in just 10 starts. With seven more nights on the schedule, it's entirely possible Harrison could count nothing but wins in the standings.

With Harrison out front, the field behind him was running three- and four-wide trying to chase him down. Roberts held on to finish second while Chad Evans, Jeff Leka and Gabe Menser completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Mike Harrison, Brandon Roberts, Chad Evans, Jeff Leka, Gabe Menser, A.J. May, Allen Weisser, Brian Lynn, Austin Lynn, Ray Bollinger, Ken Schrader, Justin Allgaier, Blake Buckholz, Zach Schantz, Austin Charron, Rick Weitekamp, Dustin Rollins, Chevy Miller, Donovan Lodge, Nick Macklin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/harrison-gets-lucky-no-7-in-dirtcar-mods/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Breaks Through On Hell Tour​*
Brandon Sheppard methodically worked his way from fourth to the lead on Monday night at Lincoln Speedway to earn his first DIRTcar Summer Nationals victory of the season.

Sheppard worked the low groove early then shifted his line to the top on lap 15 to surge past leader Billy Moyer Jr. Once in front, Sheppard, the 2013 DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion, survived a restart and pulled away to the $5,000 checkered flag in an event that was rain-delayed from June 28.

"We had a really good car," Sheppard said. "I think picking the right spot in lapped traffic had a lot to do with it. My crew was showing me I had quite a bit of room so we must have had a pretty good car, you can't ask for much more than that, and the track was really good tonight, really racy."

Moyer Jr. tried to hold onto the runner-up position but Jason Feger, Brian Shirley, Wendell Wallace and Shannon Babb were able to drive into the top five.

*The finish:*
Brandon Sheppard, Jason Feger, Brian Shirley, Wendell Wallace, Shannon Babb, Billy Moyer Jr., Ryan Unzicker, Timothy Culp, Daren Friedman, Bobby Pierce, Scott Schmitt, Kyle Hammer, John Hahler, Ryan Little, Billy Hough, Mark Burgtorf, Donny Walden, Bob Gardner, Rich Bell, Steve Lance Jr., Brandon Eskeu, Jim Moon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/sheppard-breaks-through-on-hell-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Turn Focus To Cedar Lake​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and Cedar Lake Speedway are preparing for a new weekend destination event this summer with the two-day Cedar Lake Speedway Outlaw Sprint Car Showdown on July 11-12.

The Showdown will bring back-to-back nights of racing action to the three-eighths-mile clay oval in New Richmond, Wis., as the series competes for two $10,000-to-win purses. The new weekend destination event is the culmination of 30 years of Outlaw history at the track.

"Cedar Lake is one of the few tracks on the World of Outlaws schedule that has been a fixture since the beginning," World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers said. "It is exciting to be able to expand this great event and provide the passionate fan base of Cedar Lake with another opportunity to see The Greatest Show on Dirt."

In addition to World of Outlaws Sprint Cars, the Showdown weekend will feature A-modifieds and the traditional 360 sprint cars of the Upper Midwest Sprint Car Series.

Cedar Lake Speedway, 40 miles east of Minneapolis, has been a staple on the series schedule since 1983, and is a favorite of many of the series regulars, including CJB Motorsports' Paul McMahan.

"It's a neat racetrack," said McMahan, a 2007 winner at Cedar Lake. "It has a great fan base that's always been supportive. I'm looking forward to being there for two days."

Six-time series champion Donny Schatz won at Cedar Lake in 2014, adding to two previous wins at the track.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/outlaws-turn-focus-to-cedar-lake/


----------



## Ckg2011

*#SharkWeek: Shark Racing Shop Tour Part 1​*





*#SharkWeek: Shark Racing Shop Tour Part 2​*





*#SharkWeek: Shark Racing Shop Tour Part 3​*





*#SharkWeek: Shark Racing Shop Tour Part4​*





*#SharkWeek: Shark Racing Shop Tour | Part 5​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harris Holds Off Kay At West Liberty​*
Brian Harris overcame an ailing engine and beat Justin Kay to the checkered flag by less than half a car length to win the Deery Brothers Summer Series feature at West Liberty Raceway.

The last two champions of the IMCA Late Model tour - Harris in 2013, Kay in 2014 - settled the Tuesday show with a drag race to the finish line. Harris had opened the door with a bobble in the final turn, but recovered in time to outrun Kay.

The $3,000 victory was Harris' tour career 11th and his third at West Liberty.

Kay had won the last three, and four of the last five Deery events there.

Kay and third-place finisher Andy Nezworski are now tied for the lead in the standings with nine of 18 series races in the book.

Rob Moss and Tyler Droste completed the top five.

Moss led the first three circuits from the pole before giving way to Harris. Three cautions waved before midway of the 40-lapper while Harris stayed in control despite growing engine concerns.

Nezworski and Kay ran 2-3 most of the first half of the race before Kay got by on lap 25 and set his sights on the leader. The front pair negotiated lapped traffic before the last-lap drama played out.

Harris had what proved to be the faster line on the bottom of the oval in outrunning Kay across the stripe.

Richie Gustin topped the $1,000 to win feature for Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modifieds at West Liberty.

*The finish:*
Brian Harris, Justin Kay, Andy Nezworski, Rob Moss, Tyler Droste, Scott Fitzpatrick, Chad Holladay, Denny Eckrich, Andy Eckrich, Jeff Aikey, Cayden Carter, Nate Beuseling, Ryan Dolan, Todd Malmstrom, Kyle Hinrichs, Tyler Bruening, Ron Boyse, John Emerson, Joe Zrostlik, Kevin Kile, Jeremy Grady, Nick Marolf, Richie Gustin, Ray Guss Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/harris-holds-off-kay-at-west-liberty/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NEMA Racers Prep For King Of Wings VII​*
The NEMA Midgets and the NEMA Lites will make one of their longest tows of the season to one of most challenging tracks on the circuit. NEMA returns to the Oswego Speedway in central New York State to be part of the track's "King of Wings VII" night on Saturday.

The midgets share the card with the ISMA Super Modifieds, who will run a 50-lap feature, with the Lites going a 20-lap distance and NEMA a 25-lap card.
The five-eighths-mile oval provided for the fastest laps in the history of NEMA when the club visited last September.

John Zych passed Oswego Regular Michael Barnes with fourteen laps on the board last year, setting a blistering pace, running laps nearly a half second faster than the previous track record in the 16.4 range.

Randy Cabral was "lurking" behind Zych the whole race and pulled off a heroic pass on the last lap in lapped traffic to take down a surprising win.

As the drivers told correspondent Lou Modestino two years ago, many consider Oswego to be a "rhythm track."

It is a place where if you hit your marks each lap, you end up going faster and faster as the race progresses.

None know Oswego better than two veterans who will be competing this weekend - Russ Stoehr, driving the Breault 44, with eight wins at the Big O, and Joey Payne, who will be in the Bertrand Motorsports No. 74 this weekend, a long time weekly Oswego super modified competitor.

"I've been looking forward to this weekend all year," said Payne. "When Timmy came up to me last year and said 'I want you in one of my cars here next year,' it was a no-brainer. I'm incredibly excited."

Add in any of the other podium finishers from this season and it's anyone's guess as to who will bring home the trophy.

Points are in consideration for this race as well. John Zych goes into Oswego with a fairly narrow margin over teammates Todd Bertrand and Randy Cabral. In the Lites, Danny Cugini leads Anthony Payne and Cabral.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/nema-racers-prep-for-king-of-wings-vii/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Outlaws At Cedar Lake​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on the inaugural two-day Cedar Lake Outlaw Sprint Car Showdown for the first time this weekend, July 11 and 12.

The expanded weekend destination event adds to an Outlaws, Cedar Lake connection that goes back more than 30 years. The track is one of the longest running on the series schedule and this will be the first time the series has run back-to-back night.

The last time the series ran twice in the same year at the track was 1993, when Dave Blaney, the 1995 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, swept both events - one in May and the other in July. Steve Kinser, the 20-time Outlaws champion, scored the first win at the track on July 11, 1983.

Among current, active Outlaws though the undisputed win leader is six-time and reigning series champion, Donny Schatz. He has three wins at the track dating back to 2008. His most recent win was last season's battle with David Gravel. Paul McMahan is the only other active series driver with a win at the track.

Join the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series for the first ever two-day Cedar Lake Outlaw Sprint Car Showdown on July 11 and 12. For more information about the Cedar Lake Outlaw Showdown and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/cedar-lake-speedway.

*ABOUT THE TRACK*
CEDAR LAKE SPEEDWAY is a high-banked, 3/8-mile oval. The track record of 10.775 seconds was established by Terry McCarl on Sept. 11, 2004. For more event information, visit http://woosprint.com/cedar-lake-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3354-at-a-glance-outlaws-at-cedar-lake


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thornton Rides The Low Line To Victory​*
A trip to California earlier this season helped put first-time Kupper Chevrolet Dakota Classic Tour contender Ricky Thornton Jr. in Williston Basin Speedway's vic*tory lane.

Thornton made the most of the lower line and caught pole starter Kelly Shryock for the lead with six circuits left in Tuesday's 30-lap Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modified main event.

After working his way around a lapped car, he collected the $2,100 checkers and took over the top spot in the tour point standings as the best of the best IMCA Modified drivers converged again in North Dakota.

"That was probably the biggest win of my career," Thornton said following his 20th victory of the season. "The competition here is so good."

"Our goal coming in was to make the show every night and maybe make the top 10 in points," he added. "It would be great if we could pull it off and win the tour championship."

The Arizona speedster had started seventh and ran a lower line than most of the rest of the 26-car field. He shot by on the inside when Shryock got just a bit too high.

"I was waiting and hoping that he'd make some mistake and I jumped on it," Thornton said. "This was the first time we'd ever even seen this track but it's similar to Imperial in California. We used the same setup we did there and we were really good all night."

Jason Wolla, Justin O'Brien and Lucas Schott were next across the stripe at the end of a fast-paced feature that played out in front of another full house. Thornton was already on the ballot for the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational.

A tour-record 87 Modifieds - the previous local mark of 76 was set in 2010 and equaled last year - and 42 IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars saw action Tuesday evening.

Joe Flory was the $800 Stock Car feature winner. His son and 2014 champion Dalton was se*cond and third went to Matt Speckman. Elijah Zevenbergen took sole possession of the point lead with his seventh-place showing.

*The finish:*
Ricky Thornton Jr., Kelly Shryock, Jason Wolla, Justin O'Brien, Lucas Schott, Jeff Taylor, Mike Hagen, Ryan Ruter,Shawn Strand, Aaron Turnbull, Mike Hansen, Jason Grimes, Jordan Grabouski, Paul Stone, Hunter Marriott, Hank Berry, John Flory, Ethan Dotson, Chris Schroeder, Marlyn Seidler, Shawn Ander*son, Rusty Kollman, Ed Conlin, John Hansen, Justin Medler, Tim Ward

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/thornton-rides-the-low-line-to-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wolla Wallops IMCA Modified Foes​*
The best of the best Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modified drivers converged at Southwest Speedway Wednesday night and this time a home state driver prevailed.

Jason Wolla ran second for most of the 30-lap Kupper Chevrolet Dakota Classic Modified Tour main event. He passed Spencer Wilson with seven circuits to go and held point leader Ricky Thornton Jr. and defending series champion Jeff Taylor at bay in a furious fight to the finish.

"This has to be my biggest win ever. The talent in this series is just so good." Wolla said following the relatively close-to-home $2,100 checkers, his tour career first. "This is kind of a home track. All the fans packing the stands made it special for us."

"It takes a good car, a good setup, everything down to the right draw," he added. "All the things we needed to have happen fell into place."

Rounding out the top five were Strand, despite engine issues, and Aaron Turnbull, the 2013 tour champ. The first four tour vents have produced different winners from as many states.

Wolla took the initial green from outside row two; Thornton started seventh, Taylor ninth. Wolla's lengthy pursuit of Strand was rewarded after the leader went to a higher line to get around a lapped car. Wolla ducked inside to pass both, then guarded the line against Thornton and Taylor.

"Ricky and Jeff were right there," said Wolla, who had ventured to Iowa to win Frostbuster and Hawkeye Dirt Tour events and was already on the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot. "Thank*fully I'd drawn ahead of them both."

Defending champion and 10th starting Dalton Flory topped the $800 to win IMCA Sunoco Stock Car series event, ahead of his father Joe and point leader Elijah Zevenbergen.

Different drivers have also won each of the four Stock Car features.

*The finish:*
Jason Wolla, Ricky Thornton Jr., Jeff Taylor, Shawn Strand, Aaron Turnbull, Spencer Wilson, Hunter Marriott, Mark Dahl, Lucas Schott, Joey Galloway, Paul Stone, Curt Lund, Kelly Shryock, Ryan ruter, Zane DeVilbiss, Jason Beaulieu, Mike Jergens, Rusty Kollman, Lance Mari, Jordan Grabouski, John Hansen, Jason Grimes, Mike Hansen, Shawn Anderson, Jerad Thelen, Marlyn Seidler.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/wolla-wallops-imca-modified-foes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Justin Kay Cashes In At Independence​*
Justin Kay came to Independence Motor Speedway with a chip on his shoulder Wednesday night.

He left town with his fourth Deery Brothers Summer Series feature win of the season, a check for $3,000 and sole possession of first place in the standings for the IMCA Late Model tour.

"I was a little disappointed after last night," understated Kay, clearly on a mission after running an oh-so-close second to Brian Harris in the Tuesday Deery feature at West Liberty. "I pushed as hard as I could. When you have Jeff Aikey and Ryan Dolan behind you, you have to do that."

Aikey was the runner-up, two lapped cars and half a straightaway off Kay's torrid pace. Dolan led most of the first half of the 40-lapper before ending in third, while Rick Wendling and Scott Fitzpatrick completed the top five.

Brian Hunter drew the pole start and led the first three laps. Dolan was scored just ahead at the line the next time around.

Meanwhile, Kay had raced from outside row four to second by lap six. He chased Dolan into lapped traffic before midway and led by a car length on lap 21.

A three-car tangle brought out the only caution of the night on lap 23 and proved to be the only thing that could slow down Kay.

He pulled away from Aikey and Co. to win handily.

Independence was the site of Kay's first Deery win, in 2013.

The defending series champion now owns 13 career tour victories.

"It never gets old winning anywhere. It's neat to be able to do it again at Independence," he said. "We had a great track tonight. I could run top, bottom, middle, wherever I wanted."

Andy Nezworski came into the night tied for the point lead. He qualified through his B main and finished seventh.

Todd Malmstrom was 20th after going above and beyond just to get to the track: Involved in a traffic accident in Moline, Ill., while en route that sent crewman Jim Irwin to the hospital and totaled his tow vehicle, Malmstrom borrowed a pickup from a friend to complete the trip to Indee and, despite bumps and bruises, qualified as the hard charger.

Other feature winners at Indee were J.D. Auringer in the Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modifieds, Tony Olson in the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods and Quinton Miller in the IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stocks.

*The finish:*
Justin Kay, Jeff Aikey, Ryan Dolan, Rick Wendling, Scott Fitzpatrick, Tyler Bruening, Tyler Droste, Richie Gustin, Brunson Behning, Rob Moss, Joe Zrostlik, Andy Nezworski, Andy Eckrich, Jay Johnson, John Emerson, Jon Merfeld, Jeremy Grady, Bobby Hansen, Jon Passick, Todd Malmstrom, Sean Johnson, Curt Martin, Kyle Hinrichs, Brian Hunter.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/justin-kay-cashes-in-at-independence/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Decker Holds Off Fuller On Mohawk Dirt​*
Billy Decker drove to his third Super DIRTcar Series win of the season in the Gypsum Wholesalers No. 91 Thursday at Mohawk Int'l Raceway despite a late race rally by Tim Fuller.

Decker started seventh in a 30-car field in the Gypsum Wholesalers No. 91 and took the lead on a lap-79 restart after a 30-lap duel with Billy Dunn. He opened up a four car-length lead while Fuller kept advancing (13th at halfway) and moved into second just before a final caution with nine laps left.

Fuller ran a high line and led by a wheel at the line to complete lap 93 before Decker regained control. Earlier, Decker earned the Pole Position Raceway Fast Time Award by besting Brett Hearn by 0.001 seconds.

Pat Ward, steady throughout, completed the podium finish with Jimmy Phelps fourth and Hearn fifth.

Decker stayed in the lowest groove possible while Fuller got a wheel past him on the outside to lead 93 but then he regained control and won by four car-lengths.

"Fuller scared the hell out of me," Decker said. "I had a very good car and track was in terrific shape. Dunn and I ran two different lines for a long time. There was a lot of track to work with."

Dunn, the 2014 Mohawk track champion, started 3rd and wrested the lead from Brian McDonald on lap 29 after a door-to-door battle with polesitter Carey Terrance. Decker wound up alongside him on a lap-52 restart after the second of six cautions.

A final caution on lap 91 set up Fuller's bid. He had advanced steadily in the second half of the race.

"I made a different tire choice than Decker," Fuller said. "You heat up the right rear enough and you fade. I lead a lap, but it was the wrong one Considering where I started, I'll take it."

Point leader Matt Sheppard started 12th and placed ninth.

*The finish:*
Billy Decker, Tim Fuller, Pat Ward, Jimmy Phelps, Brett Hearn, Billy Dunn, Chad Brachmann, Ryan Arbuthnot, Matt Sheppard, Stewart Friesen, Lance Whitteker, Keith Flach, Larry Wight, Danny Johnson, Mario Clair, Jimmy Davis, Carey Terrance, Peter Britten, Adam Roberts, Lance Willix, Brian McDonald, Erick Rudolph, Rich Scagliotta, Charlie Rice, Tyler Dippel, Mark Kislowski, Jordan McCreadie, Danny O'Brien, Lauren Ladouceur, Dave Rauscher.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/decker-holds-off-fuller-on-mohawk-dirt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Facts & Figures: Indiana Sprint Week​*
The 28th annual Indiana Sprint Week kicks off Friday night at Gas City I-69 Speedway.

To celebrate the kick of the seven-race series SPEED SPORT offers some facts and figures pertaining to the long-running USAC-sanctioned series.

• Dave Darland is the winningest driver in the history of the series with 18 feature wins. Darland won a Sprint Week feature in six consecutive years from 2007 through 2012.

Darland can also make history during Sprint Week. By winning a single feature, he will become only the fourth driver (Rich Vogler, A.J. Foyt, Mel Kenyon) to win 100 USAC national features. Darland currently owns 99 victories across the sprint car, midget and Silver Crown divisions.

• There have been 48 different feature winners during the 155-race history of Indiana Sprint Week. Eighteen of those races were run with wings and 137 have been non-winged sprint car races.

• Indiana Sprint Week debuted in 1988 when five winged sprint-car races were contested. The first two years and in 1994, Indiana Sprint Week was for winged sprint cars. The 1990 and 1991 versions featured both winged and non-winged sprints. Since 1995 the series has featured only non-winged sprint cars.

• Through the years, Indiana Sprint Week has been as few as three races in 1996 and as many as eight in 2003.

• Twelve different race tracks, including Ohio's Eldora Speedway, have hosted Indiana Sprint Week races.

• Jay Drake (2000), Cory Kruseman (2002) and J.J. Yeley (2003) have each won four races during a single Sprint Week.

• J.J. Yeley won four races and finished in the top five in all eight Indiana Sprint Week races in 2003.

*Indiana Sprint Week Champions​*2014 - Bryan Clauson
2013 - Bryan Clauson
2012 - Levi Jones
2011 - Chris Windom
2010 - Jon Stanbrough
2009 - Levi Jones
2008 - Levi Jones
2007 - Dave Darland
2006 - Jon Stanbrough
2005 - Cory Kruseman
2004 - Levi Jones
2003 - J.J. Yeley
2002 - Cory Kruseman
2001 - Dave Darland
2000 - Jay Drake
1999 - Tony Elliott
1998 - Dave Darland
1997 - J.J. Yeley
1996 - Kevin Thomas
1995 - Kevin Thomas
1994 - Kelly Kinser
1993 - Kevin Thomas
1992 - Kevin Thomas
1991 - Bob Kinser
1990 - Chuck Amati/Gary Trammel
1989 - Chuck Amati
1988 - Randy Kinser​
*All-Time Career Indiana Sprint Week Feature Winners​*18 - Dave Darland
16 - Jon Stanbrough
12 - Cory Kruseman
9 - J.J. Yeley
6 - Bryan Clauson, Jay Drake & Danny Smith
5 - Kevin Briscoe, Tony Elliott & Kevin Thomas
4 - Jack Hewitt, Levi Jones, Kelly Kinser & Kevin Thomas Jr.
3 - Robert Ballou, Daron Clayton, Jerry ***** Jr., Tracy Hines, Hunter Schuerenberg & Brady Short
2 - Chuck Amati, Kevin Doty, Tim Gee, Rick Hood & Bud Kaeding
1 - A.J. Anderson, Jeff Bland Jr., Chad Boat, Derek Davidson, Cary Faas, Blake Fitzpatrick, Brad Fox, Dickie Gaines, Damion Gardner, Justin Grant, Tray House, Bob Kinser, Mike Mann, Brad Marvel, Mat Neely, Terry Pletch, Casey Riggs, Bill Rose, Mickey Smith, Brad Sweet, Brian Tyler, Cole Whitt & Chris Windom.​
*2015 Indiana Sprint Week Schedule​*July 10 - Gas City I-69 Speedway
July 11 - Kokomo Speedway
July 12 - Lawrenceburg Speedway
July 15 - Terre Haute Action Track
July 16 - Lincoln Park Speedway
July 17 - Bloomington Speedway
July 18 - Tri-State Speedway​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/facts-figures-indiana-sprint-week/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flud Stars In California Speedweek Opener​*
Frank Flud scored the Super 600 victory and added a second place finish in the Non-Wing division in Wednesday's opener for the inaugural Driven Performance California Speedway at Dixon Speedway.

Tweleve-year-old Caden Sarale won the 25 lap Restricted 600 division feature as well.

Flud also earned $100 for leading Micro Sprint Mart Qualifying for Non-Wing at the fifth-mile dirt oval, and won heat races in both Super 600 and Non-Wing. The Super 600 win paid $1,000 plus a $500 bounty bonus from Lemoore Racing Enterprises. All three main event winners earned wood-carved California Golden Bear trophies for their efforts.

Bryce Volpa led the Super 600s to green for their 30 lap feature, but was overhauled by Hyper Chassis Fast Timer Gio Scelzi on lap two. Flud challenged Scelzi for the lead, narrowly edging him on the outside on lap 10 at the stripe before a caution the following lap.

Scott Sawyer made his way into the third position ahead of Volpa with Michael Faccinto in tow. Sawyer crashed hard into the hay bales in turn one on lap 24 to set up a six lap shootout for the win.

Flud used a pair of lapped cars between himself and Scelzi to pull away to a .490 second win with CSI Shocks hard charger Cory Elliason third over Faccinto and Jake Hagopian.

T.J. Smith used a lap 28 pass on the outside down the backstretch to take the $500 win in round one of Non-Wing competition for Speedweek. Smith led from the green with Flud moving up into second from fourth starting on lap two.

A multi-car tangle in turn one brought out the red flag with four cars stopped on the speedway including Danny Carroll and Cory Elliott among them. Ben Worth had a wild flip on lap 11 and on the following restart Chase Madjic spun down the front stretch to end his night as well.

The red flag came out again at the halfway point for Dustin Rhodes going upside down in turn one. That stoppage allowed Flud to make a nice cross over move after running the bottom much of the race to take the lead from Smith on lap 17.

Smith was undeterred, coming back at Flud to storm past on the outside to take the top spot with just two laps to go. Smith went on for the .548 second win with Flud second then Alex Coronado, K.J. Snow and Cody Smothermon the top-five. Austin Stone won the Hamblin Motorsports Hard Charger driving from 22nd to tenth.

Delta Speedway points leader Caden Sarale won a lucrative $600 Restricted 600 main event thanks to a bonus award from Motivated Eyewear. Sarale lead all 25 laps for the victory.

Sarale and Joey Ancona jumped out ahead of the pack of 22 cars with great racing behind them. The race was halted on lap four when Keith Day, Jr. spun in turn two and was hit head on by Zane Blanchard. Colton Huelsmann ended up on his side trying to avoid. All three drivers were uninjured.

Brooklyn Holland made moves from eighth on the grid and moved past V&H Fresh fast-time Cole Danell for fourth on lap 11. Holland then turned her sights on Nikko Panella, overtaking him on lap 15.

Danell got around Panella on lap 19 as well for the fourth position. In the end it was Sarale, Ancona, Holland, Danell, and Panella the top-five with Kaylee Bryson clearing Greg Decaires for sixth as well. Canadian Ben Silliker overcame hitting the wall early in the feature to win the RK Motorsports hard charger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/flud-stars-in-california-speedweek-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dollansky Partners With TKS Motorsports​*
Craig Dollansky has partnered with TKS Motorsports and has taken over driving duties of the No. 2ks.

Dollansky made his debut in the car two weeks ago and will continue as driver for team owner and crew chief Tony Renfro this weekend during the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event at Cedar lake Speedway.

Don Droud Jr. previously drove the car, but was released by Renfro in late June.

"This has been my building year for this team and I knew we could not do a lot," said Renfro. "The last two weeks we have really turned things around and it has been great working with Craig. In all the years I have known him it is ironic we have never worked together on the outlaw deal. Both of us now are on the same page in what we want to do so it is nice knowing that you are not working against each other."

With support from longtime CDR sponsor Aggressive Hydraulics and other backers Stone Mountain Access and Allstar Performance, Dollansky is looking forward to the added team strength as they build towards the Knoxville Nationals and other select events throughout the remainder of the season before shifting attention towards 2016.

"We are excited to join forces with TKS Motorsports and Troy and Tammy Renfro," said Dollansky. "They have been in the racing business a long time and I was impressed with the team they have put together in a short amount of time when we first met at their shop. I appreciate and respect the hard work and attention to detail they put into this team each day. Working with Troy has been very enjoyable and we have hit it off well already. Like us, they have great supporters behind them and together we are going to work hard to win races regardless of when and where we race."

The team then plans to run a regional schedule focused on strengthening their program. After the Knoxville Nationals, the No. 2KS team will evaluate racing in the area while also tentatively planning to compete against the World of Outlaws at a handful of other events, including the World Finals in November.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/dollansky-partners-with-tks-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Speeds Into Indiana Sprint Week​*
With more than 80 national events in the midget, sprint car and Silver Crown divisions this year, the peak season for the United States Auto Club kicks off this weekend with the beginning 28th annual Indiana Sprint Week.

The kick off of the sanctioning body's signature event also coincides with the Battle at the Brickyard, USAC's premier event for its growing quarter-midget program.

It all kicks off Thursday evening with a street party in downtown Speedway, Ind.

"We are bringing in a band from Nashville and the sprint car guys are coming to kick off Indiana Sprint Week and mingle with the kids," said USAC President and CEO Kevin Miller. "It should be a good Thursday night to kick off both the Brickyard and Indiana Sprint Week.

"We are very proud of that program," Miller said of USAC's .25 quarter midget program. "We have about 40 clubs now. We have seen a lot of growth since we launched that program in 2009."

While USAC's racers of the future ages 5 through 14 will be making laps inside Indianapolis Motor Speedway this weekend, USAC's most successful short-track series will kick of Sprint Week with three events, beginning Friday night at Gas City I-69 Speedway.

"Sprint Week is the soul of our sprint car series," Miller told SPEED SPORT. "It is what everybody gears up for. It is a series within a series. We have our biggest crowds during that time. The camping crowd and the party scene follows the event. Sprint Week has grown year by year. We are happy that we see growth in our sport and we are excited about that growth."

There were four different winners in six nights of racing during last year's Sprint Week, with Bryan Clauson winning his second consecutive Sprint Week crown. Miller expects Sprint Week to be even more competitive this year.

"I expect Sprint Week to be similar to what we've seen the last few years," Miller said. "There will be incredible competition coming into the final night.

Sprint Week will have much closer competition and more diversity in winners.

We've had some great champions, Levi Jones and Bryan Clauson, who have dominated Sprint Week. Last year Robert Ballou really came around and this year I expect we shall see more winners and more equalization of the sport play out as we have witnessed thus far this year."

Chase Stockon carries a 12-point lead over Ballou, who has won a series-high seven features this year, into Sprint Week.

With seven races in nine nights it is the busiest portion of the record 48-race AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Championship schedule.

"Our dirt sprint car series is our strongest championship by far," Miller acknowledged. "This year we have our largest schedule since 1974 with 48 races. We have added a $100,000 travel fund for our top 10 teams that we don't really talk about that much, but it is there. That is $100,000 - $2,000 a night in incentives - to our top 10 teams.

"USAC is one of the few sprint car series that have raised purses in the last six years," he continued. "We have slowly raised our purses, to achieve a standard for the national championship at $5,000 to win and $500 to start. Seven years ago, there were races that were less than $4,000 to win. We have done a good job of molding our sprint car series into something powerful."

While the sprint cars have become USAC's signature series, Miller acknowledged the Silver Crown Series is "working its way back."

He also stressed that the sanctioning body is very focused on bringing the midget division, which has slumped of late, back to its glorious history.

Miller has several concepts on the drawing board he hopes to announce later this year, that should help improve car counts and fan interest in the class.

One of the first moves is the hiring of seven-time USAC champion Levi Jones to focus on the midget division. Jones will join the USAC team in September.

"We do not want to lose the heritage and history of midget racing and that is very important to me," Miller said. "We don't see a problem in midget racing. We see a problem in the big-track philosophy of midget racing, so we are focusing on restructuring our series around that in 2016.

"We are bringing Levi Jones in with a focus on doing that," he continued. "We understand we have to adapt to the trends while protecting and preserving the history of midget racing. We want to be at Belleville. We want to be at Eldora. We want the Gold Crown, which is 5 or 6 years old, we want those races, which are established to have great car counts."

After finishing commitments to his family business, Jones will become USAC's director of midget racing and fan engagement.

"Levi is very respected as a competitor and a businessman," Miller said. "He is a seven-time USAC champion and we want to put him in a position where he is weeding through some of these things we want to accomplish for 2016. And that's not only in the midget series, but how we look to fans at all USAC events."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-speeds-into-indiana-sprint-week/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Barga To Crown 2015 Kings Royal Champ​*
Susie Barga, sister of Eldora founder Earl Baltes, has been chosen as the Royal Sovereign for the 32nd Kings Royal on July 17-18 at Eldora Speedway.

Barga, 87, from Versailles, Ohio, is often at Eldora races and worked with the Baltes family for many years.

"It's about the highest honor I could ever have, "Barga said. "I worked with Earl all my life. He was a great leader, advisor and one of the best persons I've ever known."

The Kings Royal is a two-day winged sprint car show that was started in 1984 by Baltes. While the racing has always been spectacular, it's Saturday night's post-race victory lane ceremonies, and the $50,000 winner's check, that has set the event apart from all others.

The winning car pulls into victory lane and the ceremony begins with one queen placing the cape on the winner, while the other hands the driver a scepter. The Royal Sovereign is summoned to the stage carrying the crown while the driver kneels down.

Barga then will state: "With the power bestowed upon me, I hereby crown thee King (driver's last name) the 32nd," and places the 14-inch high crown on the winner's head. The driver then sits down on the 287 pound throne which has been used since 1984.

Superstars like Steve Kinser (1984, 1988, 1991, 1997, 2003, 2005 and 2010), Jac Haudenschild (1987, 1994 and 1998 ), Sammy Swindell (1992, 1999 and 2012), Donny Schatz (2007 and 2009) and brothers Dave (1993 and 1995) and Dale Blaney (2000) have all be crowned King. The Kings Royal is on currently on a run of seven different winners in seven years.

"I'm pretty excited. I'm thrilled to do this and am honored. I don't believe it at all. I tell people I'm going to do this and they don't believe me," laughed Barga.

"I hope Earl is looking down on all this and smiling," said Barga of her brother who passed away on March 23, 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../susie-barga-to-crown-2015-kings-royal-champ/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Racks Up Win No. 8 In Minnesota​*
Shane Clanton's hot streak rolled on Thursday night at Hibbing Raceway, where the World of Outlaws Late Model Series point leader scored his eighth series victory of the season with a dominant performance in the opening round of the five-race Wild West Tour.

Clanton led every lap of Thursday's 50-lap event, which was sponsored by Beltline Body Shop and Northern Belt and Conveyer, to earn a $10,575 payday. The WoO LMS veteran overcame a poor qualifying effort to win the night's fourth heat race from the fifth starting spot before drawing the pole in the redraw among heat race winners and runners-up.

Mastering a dominant low line around the three-eighths-mile oval, Clanton pulled away before heavy traffic allowed Morgan Bagley of Longview, Texas, to close the gap as the race neared its halfway point. But a lap-26 caution gave Clanton clear track ahead, and he cruised to his fourth victory in the past six WoO LMS events.

"This car is phenomenal," Clanton said of his Weldbank Energy-sponsored Capital Race Cars house car. "I screwed up qualifying and dug myself a hole. But we dug back out of it and got a little lucky to (draw the pole). That was crucial tonight.

"Running down around them (infield) tires, you slow it down so much, but if you slide just a little bit you get into them guys. I just bided my time making sure I hit my marks and left the corner in the bottom."

Clanton crossed the finish line 3.864 seconds ahead of fifth-starting Josh Richards, who battled his way by Bagley late in the race to score the runner-up finish. Bagley settled for third with Chub Frank and Frank Heckenast Jr. rounding out the top five.

Clanton's victory marked his eighth consecutive WoO LMS finish of third or better and continued his career-best season on the national tour. With his points lead stretched to 190 points over Richards, Clanton is in prime position to score his first ever WoO LMS championship as the series heads into the second half of the season.

"We're just going to keep doing what we're doing and hopefully things keep rolling in this same direction," said Clanton, who with his 28th-career WoO LMS victory moved into a three-way tie with Steve Francis and Tim McCreadie for fourth on the tour's modern-era wins list. "Our car's real good right now and it just shows how hard we worked over the winter to get what we got. It's just been phenomenal all year long. I really can't believe it."

Although he lost ground to Clanton in the points chase, Richards' runner-up finish moved him back ahead of 14th-finishing Darrell Lanigan for second in the current WoO LMS standings. After a string of poor luck, Richards was pleased to finally have a result reflecting the strong performance of his Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car.

"We had a good car, but we just had to be patient and creep around that bottom," said Richards, who made his first-ever appearance at Hibbing. "I'm glad we ended up second. Shane's been on a roll this year. He's had a lot of luck go his way and he's been really good.

"We've been really good lately too, just had some bad luck roll our way. But it feels good to come home second."

Looking for his first WoO LMS victory, Bagley closed in on Clanton in traffic, only to fade as his car suffered fuel pickup problems in the race's closing laps. In holding on to finish third, Bagley notched his fourth top-five finish of the season.

"I knew I had to be killing them behind me, but you can't just move out of the way for them," Bagley said. "I appreciate Josh racing me clean. I know I was holding him up."

Six-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz was slated to start Thursday's race from 19th position before dropping a driveshaft during the pace laps.

*The finish:*
(1) Shane Clanton/50 $10,575
2. (5) Josh Richards/50 $5,650
3. (3) Morgan Bagley/50 $3,550
4. (4) Chub Frank/50 $3,050
5. (7) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $2,550
6. (2) Eric Wells/50 $2,250
7. (8 ) A.J. Diemel/50 $1,900
8. (6) Rick Eckert/50 $1,950
9. (11) Jimmy Mars/50 $1,200
10. (9) Jeff Provenzino/50 $1,200
11. (15) Boom Briggs/50 $1,600
12. (10) Chase Junghans/50 $1,550
13. (12) Jay Kintner/50 $950
14. (18 ) Darrell Lanigan/50 $1,550
15. (24) Chad Hollenbeck/50 $950
16. (14) Harry Hanson/50 $800
17. (21) Zach Wohleris/50 $770
18. (23) Jordan Yaggy/49 $1,000
19. (16) Greg Ferris/48 $730
20. (22) Brandon Overton/48 $1,250
21. (17) Tim McCreadie/27 $1,350
22. (20) Lance Matthees/12 $700
23. (13) Dave Fieber/0 $700
24. (19) Donny Schatz/0 $700

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/clanton-racks-up-win-no-8-in-minnesota/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Heads Home To Regroup​*
The World of Outlaws Late Model Series will continue its Wild West Tour without its defending champion.

After going winless through the first half of the WoO LMS season, Darrell Lanigan has pulled off the series in order to refocus and regroup his race team and his Club 29 Race Cars business.

The 45-year-old Lanigan informed series officials of his intentions Friday morning after he finished 14th in the opening night of the WoO LMS Wild West Tour at Hibbing (Minn.) Raceway on Thursday.

"I'm not doing myself, my customers or the series any good being out here running the back," said Lanigan, who has been a full-time WoO LMS competitor since the tour was relaunched under the World Racing Group banner in 2004. "It's time for me to go back, regroup and refocus. We're just so far behind on customer stuff that we've had to overlook my own stuff and it's showing in our performance."

Lanigan's season has indeed fallen well short of his usual standards. While he's third in the standings, the 212-point deficit to leader Shane Clanton makes claiming a record fourth series championship highly unlikely.

Lanigan's eight top fives and 15 top 10s in 22 WoO LMS races are far off his phenomenal 2014 campaign that produced a single-season record 17 victories and his third series title.

While he has yet to set a timetable for a return to WoO LMS action, Lanigan hopes more time in the shop will allow him to return the series much improved later in the season.

"Since we left (the June 25-27 Firecracker 100 at Lernerville Speedway) and got back home, we worked 14-hour days every day and 90 percent of that was on customer cars," Lanigan said. "We just need to go back, regroup and get some stuff caught up.

"I haven't even had time to build myself a new car. I'm still running last year's stuff. And I haven't had time to test. That's the only way you're gonna win races is if you go test. We just need to regroup, update our equipment, go out and do some testing, then go back out again and get back to running like we're used to."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/drag-racing/lanigan-heads-home-to-regroup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Grimes Cleans Up In North Dakota​*
Jason Grimes became the fifth different Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modified winner on another record-shattering night Thursday for the Kupper Chevrolet Dakota Classic Modified Tour.

An all-time tour best 98 modifieds saw action at Dacotah Speedway, five more than the previous mark set on opening night Sunday at Minot.

One hundred and 22 of the best drivers in the division have converged on the tour thus far, two more than the previous record set in 2010 and equaled last year.

Grimes drew the pole but Jett Big Eagle rocketed into the lead from his outside row one start.

Seven circuits into the 30-lapper, Grimes was in front and found himself in a back-and-forth, slice-and-dice tussle with Mike Hansen.

"I'm not sure who was first every lap but I led the one that counted most," said Grimes, $2,100 richer and new to the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot. "Lapped traffic hurt me originally but I was able to use it to my advantage at the end."

Lucas Schott worked his way up to second. Hansen, Big Eagle and defending tour champion Jeff Taylor completed the top five.

Taylor had qualified by winning his "B" feature and started 14th.

Point leader Ricky Thornton Jr. took a provisional start and finished 14th. He leads 2013 champ Aaron Turnbull by eight points and Taylor by nine heading into the Friday finale at Jamestown Speedway.

Grimes is following the tour for the first time and had qualified for three of the first four main events.

"I've won a few big races before," he said. "The fact that this one came in my own (GRS) chassis makes this one of my biggest wins."

Elijah Zevenbergen became the first repeat IMCA Sunoco Stock Car feature winner adding to his points lead by taking the checkers ahead of Joe Flory and Andrew Altenburg.

Thursday was also a record-setting night for the Stocks with 37 entries at Mandan. Sixty-two driv*ers in that division have now competed over the course of the tour.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/grimes-cleans-up-in-north-dakota/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Snow Falls At Delta Speedway​*
Round two of the inaugural Driven Performance California Speedweek saw 120 micro sprints invade Delta Speedway for a fast-paced night of action.

Caden Sarale won his second straight Restricted 600 feature while K..J Snow led all 30 laps in non-wing and Michael Faccinto took a hard earned win in Super 600.

Faccinto overcame a close call in lapped traffic that nearly ended his night. Faccinto tangled with Treva Parks Memorial winner John Bordenave while trying to put him a lap down, and collected Tucker Worth.

Faccinto remarkably stayed under power and maintained the lead.

Worth was the early leader after drawing pole.

Jared Wilson, opening-night winner Frank Flud, and Faccinto battled for second. Flud went to the top side and raced wheel-to-wheel with Faccinto for several tries at third place.

Flud fell back into the clutches of Ryan Worth for fourth as they ran in a close fight as well.

Wednesday's fast-timer Gio Scelzi made moves and was up into sixth on lap eight after starting 10th.

Faccinto found something on the top shelf and got around Wilson for second but the caution came out for Bordenave spinning in turn three.

On the lap-12 restart, Faccinto dove to the inside of Worth and took the lead in turn three. Scelzi used an outside move to try to go after Flud and Wilson for third.

Faccinto pulled out to a straightaway lead before he hit lapped traffic on lap 18. Worth used the traffic to close down before Bordenave, Worth, and Faccinto all tangled in turn four.

In the closing stages the top four of Faccinto, Flud, Worth, and Scelzi ran nose to tail but Faccinto managed to keep Flud in check for the $1,000 victory. Ben Worth won the CSI Shocks hard charger racing from 21st to 14th in the feature.

K.J. Snow led all 30 laps to win the non-wing 600 feature that started out with a great battle with T.J. Smith. The first ten laps saw the two run in lockstep on numerous occasions.

Snow led lap one before a multi-car tangle in turn four that resulted in Fresno's Colton Jones on his side for a red flag. Night one runner-up Frank Flud was among those that were involved and had to restart from the rear.

Flud went to work on the topside while Ben Worth and Austin Stone staged a nice battle for third. Tristan Guardino found himself in the middle of near four-wide battling for fifth as well.

Smith jumped to the outside of Snow on lap nine and the two raced side-by-side again as lapped traffic entered the fray. Smith took the lead on lap 11 by a nose before a caution negated that move. Stone and Cory Elliason got around Smith on the restart to shuffle the possible race leader all the way back to fourth.

Flud managed to work his way all the way up to eighth using mostly the top groove of the race track. It was K.J. Snow with the win over Stone, Ben Worth, Elliason, and Guardino. Cory Elliott won the Hamblin Motorsports Hard Charger going from 15th to seventh, while Ryan Henesey was the $100 Micro Sprint Mart fast time qualifier but failed to run the feature.

Caden Sarale continued a near picture perfect Restricted California Speedweek, as he led all 25 laps tonight to go with leading all 25 on the Wednesday night opener at Dixon.

Sarale led from the pole with Greg Decaires jumping up from fourth into second. Sarale first hit the lapped traffic on lap 11 but maintained a ten car length advantage. Brooklyn Holland started eighth but was up into fifth on lap 18.

Decaires closed down on Sarale with five laps to go but was unable to capitalize any further. Sarale won by .154 seconds over Decaires with Keith Day Jr., Canadian Ben Silliker, and Zane Blanchard rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/snow-falls-at-delta-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagar Rules Rumble At The Ridge​*
Thursday night's rescheduled Rumble at the Ridge ended up being a clean sweep for 2013 United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N champion Derek Hagar.

Hagar, from nearby Marion, Ark., took the lead of the 30-lap feature at Crowley's Ridge Raceway and led the rest of the distance to notch his fourth USCS win of the 2015 season and claim his second Glen Francis Memorial Cup trophy in the process.

The win was Hagar's 32nd career series victory, and his second in three years at CRR (2013 and 2015.

"I saw the 42 [of Andy McElhannon] staying with us on the bottom lane the restart before the last one," Hagar explained. "I tried it, and it worked surprisingly well for us.

"I kinda slipped up a little bit at the start that allowed Joe B. (Miller) to get by me; they moved the tires out just before the start of the race and it messed my line up a bit because I didn't have anything to get ahold of [on the bottom.] That last restart, we finally got a bit of a run and were able to get by and hold him off from there."

Miller, who hung on to finish a USCS career-best of second, said that the mid-race restart - sparked after 2012 series champion Tim Crawley and veteran Justin Webb flipped in turn one - ultimately spoiled his chances of scoring a maiden USCS 360 main event win.

"My game plan just changed [when that last caution came out]," Miller admitted. "I thought I was going to try blocking the slider on Derek, and I think I just lost too much momentum. Hats off to him though, he did a great job. Our car was great, and the track prep was fantastic tonight. I'm really happy with this result and I think it shows a lot of what we're capable of."

Brad Bowden, McElhannon and Terry Gray completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Derek Hagar, Joe B. Miller, Brad Bowden, Andy McElhannon, Terry Gray, Eddie Gallagher, Marshall Skinner, Jerod Roller, Anthony Nicholson, Cody Gardner, Mike Pack, Howard Moore, Jan Howard, Morgan Turpen, Nick Snyder, A.G. Raines, Robert Richardson, Dylan DeJournett, Jeff Willingham, Justin Webb, Tim Crawley, Ronny Howard, Zach Pringle.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/hagar-rules-rumble-at-the-ridge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Simon's Sprinter Honors Veterans​*
Landon Simon Racing and Mt Baker Vapor announced Simon will run a special paint scheme for USAC 28th annual Indiana Sprint Week, which begins tonight at Gas City I-69 Speedway.

For the second straight season, the design will resemble a WWII P51 Mustang plane and act as a tribute to veterans and our country. The gold, red and blue fighter jet-themed car highlights Simon's primary sponsor Mt Baker Vapor.

"We have been working on a 2015 Indiana Sprit Week design for the last month and finally decided there was no way we were going to be able to out-do ourselves after last year's design.

The amount of feedback we got from race fans, veterans and e-cigarette users was tremendous so we decided to continue the overall theme.

We wanted to do something to highlight Mt Baker Vapor's move to Mesa, Arizona while still putting emphasis on the fact that all MBV products are all made and distributed in the United States," said owner and driver Landon Simon.

Indiana Sprint Week consists of seven races in nine days.

"Indiana Sprint Week is such an exciting time for USAC, the drivers, fans and our customers and we are honored to be a part of it," said Michael Sullivan, Director of Marketing for Mt Baker Vapor. "Landon Simon's Made in America No. 24 car looked beautiful out there in 2014 and we can't wait to see our new design on the track this year."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/simons-sprinter-honors-veterans/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Krimes Dominates At Williams Grove​*
Alan Krimes scored an annihilating sprint car victory at Williams Grove Speedwya on Friday night, taking his first oval win of the year by 8.403 seconds in the 25-lap 410 sprint car main.

In the 25-lap 358 sprint main, Chase Dietz won his second feature of the year, becoming the first repeat winner in the class this season.

Tim Glatfelter led from the outset of the 410 sprint main from the second starting spot while Lance Dewease worked to take second from Daryl Stimeling.
Krimes started fifth in the field and drove into fourth with four laps down.

Krimes used the outside lane to move to the front and get by Brent Marks for third with five away before changing lanes to the bottom to run down leaders Glatfelter and Dewease.

It took several laps for him to track down the front duo before driving by Dewease on the 11th tour and then biting fast to pass Glatfelter two laps later.

Once in front, Krimes just continued to stretch his lead, finishing nearly a full half lap ahead of Dewease to record the fifth win of his career at the track.

"When the track gets really wide like this, our car works really well," Krimes said.

Seventh starter Steve Buckwalter moved steadily to the front during the race, making it a three-car race for second during the final five laps.

Dewease eventually secured second with Buckwalter getting by Glatfelter for third.

Glatfelter finished fourth followed by Lucas Wolfe.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/mid-atlantic/krimes-dominates-at-williams-grove/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stockon Fires First Shot In Indiana​*
AMSOIL National Sprint Car point leader Chase Stockon started off Indiana Sprint Week in style, claiming his first victory of the season at Gas City I-69 Speedway on Friday night.

The Elizabethtown, Ind., driver conquered a challenging surface for the fifth victory of his career aboard the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply No. 32 DRC/Fisher.

"It's huge for us to come in here and win this," Stockon said. "We've been really strong, especially lately, and things are going our way. I knew Jerry was committed to the top, and I just wanted to keep with him and wait until it slowed down a little up there. I knew it was go time before we got to traffic, and I found a line that worked for me to get by him. It was constantly changing with slick spots and rough spots, so it was important to be able to see to get in the right spot."

Most recent USAC sprint car winner Jerry *****, Jr. led from the front row, as Stockon quickly sliced by Scotty Weir for the second spot. ***** and Stockon pulled away from the field as Weir raced with Hunter Schuerenberg, Robert Ballou and Kevin Thomas Jr. for top-five spots.

The lead duo raced hard for the top spot, as ***** used the outside lane while Stockon tried to move through the middle. On lap eight, Stockon held the lead by inches at the line but ***** took it back on lap nine. They continued to battle as they neared lapped traffic, with Stockon again nosing past for the lead on lap thirteen. Just a lap later, Tyler Courtney spun in turn-two to bring out the only caution of the race.

After the restart, ***** would not let Stockon get away, as he again reeled him in and looked for the lead with less than 10 laps to go. ***** caught a rut, however, and lost a bunch of ground to Stockon, falling into the clutches of Schuerenberg in the closing laps while Stockon pulled away.

As ***** again caught a hole in turn four, Schuerenberg slipped past just as they came to the white flag, with the Sikeston, Mo., driver taking the runner-up spot in the Epperson Painting - PPG No. 2e Spike/Claxton.

"It was difficult out there tonight and I'm pretty happy here for still getting used to the non-wing car," Schuerenberg said. "We kept the car pretty basic tonight and just tried to get used to driving again. You had to try to make the least amount of mistakes possible, because it was a handful for everybody out there. Tony Epperson and Gary Ooley are great to drive for, and they really deserve to win every race for as much fun as they make it. I didn't expect to set the world on fire out of the box, but he doesn't put on much pressure and it's fun to be around guys like that."

***** held on for third.

"I'm kinda upset with giving that spot away coming for the white," ***** said.

"The holes kept changing and a line that was smooth for a while would turn into something that would bounce you. I was searching and found a bad spot. We ran three nights last weekend and these guys had to build a new car to race this week, and I appreciate all that hard work from them. I'm happy to get them a solid finish for as hard as they work. We had a good battle with Chase, and I got pretty racy with him even after he got by us for a couple laps, but he got away from us. Glad to see him win."

Robert Ballou and Thomas completed the top five.
Chad Boespflug was the fast qualifier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/stockon-fires-first-shot-in-indiana/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Erb Wins As Pierce Closes In On Title​*
Dennis Erb Jr. surged past Jason Feger with 12 laps to go on Friday night at Farmer City Speedway to win his second DIRTcar Summer Nationals race of the season.

It took Erb, of Carpentersville, Ill., only 22 laps to push forward from his fifth-starting position and put pressure on Feger, who started from the pole. After stalking Feger for another 10 laps he finally slid to the lead and held on for the $10,000 payday at the quarter-mile dirt oval.

"It was a good race," said Erb, a three-time DIRTcar Summer Nationals champion. "I had to start off a little slow, and I think once our tires came in, it got a little bit better there. We were able to get up there and follow him for a few laps there, see what he was doing, and knew that we could make a move, and it all worked out."

Feger held on to finish second with Brandon Sheppard, Billy Moyer Jr. and Mason Zeigler rounding out the top five. Championship leader Bobby Pierce finished sixth, putting him in position to clinch the championship on Saturday night as the season wraps up at Oakshade Raceway in Wauseon, Ohio.

*The finish:*
Dennis Erb Jr., Jason Feger, Brandon Sheppard, Billy Moyer Jr, Mason Zeigler, Bobby Pierce, Brian Shirley, Daren Friedman, Billy Drake, Eric Smith, Scott Schmitt, McKay Wenger, Michael Kloos, Shannon Babb, Bob Gardner, Mike Glasscock, Ryan Unzicker, Timothy Culp, Chris Simpson, Kevin Weaver, Kent Robinson, Joe Harlan

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/erb-wins-as-pierce-closes-in-on-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dobmeier Scores First NSL Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7022&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Mark Dobmeier picked up his first career FVP National Sprint League win Friday night in front of a packed house at the Park Jefferson International Speedway near Jefferson, South Dakota. The Grand Forks, North Dakota driver's win came aboard the Jimco Motorsports No. 13 and was worth $3,000.

Dusty Zomer won a thrilling Dash, and led early in the 25-lap main event from his pole position. Dobmeier gave chase on the high side ahead of Danny Lasoski, Ian Madsen and Terry McCarl. Zomer seemed to work through traffic with ease, while Dobmeier and Lasoski battled for the second spot.

Lasoski tagged the rear nerf bar of Dobmeier's machine with 16 laps in the books. The contact coming off turn four sent Lasoski into a series of spins. The veteran was able to keep it going, but a yellow was thrown. Officials deemed he did not lose a spot in the running order, so he restarted third on what was ruled an inadvertent yellow.

Zomer did not need the caution, as he had built a three second lead. However, Dobmeier pounced on the opportunity and shot into the lead on the restart. Bill Balog used the restart to surge into the top five. Dobmeier pulled away from the field, but coming for the white flag, the caution flew for Skylar Prochaska who got over the rim of turn four.

That set up a green, white, checker finish. Dobmeier pulled away to claim the win ahead of Zomer, Lasoski, Madsen and Balog. McCarl finished sixth with a fuel line leak, while hard-charger, Tim Kaeding, Bryan Clauson, Brooke Tatnell and Brian Brown rounded out the top ten. Lasoski set quick time over the field, while Kaeding, Logan Forler and McCarl won heat races.

The night ended early for both Austin Johnson and Austin McCarl. Both lost engines early in the night.

"This feels great!" said Dobmeier in Victory Lane. "We've been close to getting one of these several times this year. Something happened or whatever, and we just didn't have it. Tonight we gave our 'A game' and came out ahead. It was a great race. Right at the start, Dusty and I were racing each other pretty hard. Later in the race, I had a chance to put a slider on him and we made it stick."

"I don't know what the caution was for," said Zomer. "We set a pretty good pace. We definitely didn't need that yellow. Mark was good. He got a good run on me coming off of four. We keep knocking on the door. We just keep getting closer and closer. Our heads are up. We'll just come back tomorrow night and try to get one position better."

"They were on the top, and I had to go somewhere else," said Lasoski of the leaders. "It didn't work for us. Those guys did a good job. I just got together with Mark there (to bring out the caution). It was just good hard racing."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...Dobmeier-Wins-NSL-Race-at-Park-Jefferson.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dohm Cashes In At Tyler County​*
Tim Dohm fought off the hard charge of Greg Oakes and captured his second all-time UFo win Friday night as Tyler County Speedway kicked off the "Mega in the Mountains" weekend.

The redraw put Keith Barbara and Tim Dohm on the front row of the 44-lap feature. Dohm immediately charged to the lead with Barbara, Zack Dohm and Paul Wilmoth Jr. racing behind him. Dohm built a solid lead while Wilmoth advanced to second and soon began to battle with Derek Doll for the position.

Greg Oakes advanced from seventh and found himself in second when the race's only caution appeared on lap 26.

After the double-file restart, Dohm and Oakes waged a thrilling side-by-side battle over the next eight laps with Dohm being scored just barely ahead each lap. Dohm took control with Oakes right behind and eighth-starting Jackie Boggs now in third.

The trio ran in striking distance to the checker flag, with Dohm taking the $5,000 first prize. Oakes and Boggs finished side by side for second and third with only a fraction of a second determining the outcome.

Doll finished fourth with Jared Miley in fifth.

*The finish:*
Tim Dohm, Greg Oakes, Jackie Boggs, Derek Doll, Jared Miley, Tim Senic, Zack Dohm, Keith Barbara, Paul Wilmoth Jr., Devin Friese, Max Blair, Jeremy Berwanger, Sonny Conley, Justin Kann, Jason DuPont, Steve Weigle, Dylan Yoder, Michael Davis, Jared Hawkins, Michael Altobelli Jr., Brian Baumberger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/dohm-cashes-in-at-tyler-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCreadie Turns It Around At River Cities​*
Tim McCreadie's return to victory lane didn't come easy.

Mastering a challenging track surface at River Cities Speedway, McCreadie, 41, charged forward from his seventh starting spot in Friday's World of Outlaws Late Model Series Wild West Tour feature at the three-tenths-mile oval and led the final 33 laps of the 50-lap race to earn his first series victory of the season.

McCreadie, the 2006 WoO LMS champion, topped an early battle with Chub Frank and hometown driver Dustin Strand and turned back challenges from Donny Schatz on a late restart to earn $10,700 for the 29th WoO LMS victory of his career.

"I left it all out there," said McCreadie, who earned his second-career WoO LMS victory at River Cities. "I hope it was fun for everyone up there (in the grandstands) because that's all I had."

McCreadie's Sweeteners Plus Rocket Chassis crossed the finish line 2.329 seconds ahead of eighth-starting Josh Richards, who made a late charge into the top five and took the second spot from Schatz on the final lap. Schatz, the six-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion who makes select appearances on the WoO LMS during his time off from sprint car action, settled for third.

Leading WoO LMS Rookie of the Year candidate Brandon Overton advanced from his 10th starting spot to finish fourth with series points leader Shane Clanton rounding out the top five in a race slowed by three cautions.

The victory helped alleviate some of the frustration McCreadie has shoulder while struggling to find his rhythm on the WoO LMS this season. The breakthrough came at a particularly good time after McCreadie struggled to a 21st-place finish in Thursday night's Wild West Tour opening round feature at Hibbing (Minn.) Raceway.

"It's no secret we've struggled. I mean last night we got lapped in 20 laps," said McCreadie, who notched just his seventh top-five finish in 23 WoO LMS races this season. "It's been a struggle, but we've worked hard. Thanks to (crew chief) Tommy Grecco and Sweeteners Plus and everybody that puts this whole package together."

Besides McCreadie, Richards was one of the few drivers who could consistently make up ground using track's tricky high groove. Sticking with the high line paid off as Richards drove his Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car to his second consecutive runner-up finish.

"We were having fun out there," Richards, the three-time WoO LMS champion, said of his charge toward the front. "I just had to commit to that top. If you hit it right you could gain a ton of speed on everybody, but if you missed a little bit you would bounce through the holes.

"Congrats to McCreadie - he was definitely the best car in the feature - and Donny. It was a good night for the Rocket cars."

Making just his fifth WoO LMS appearance of the season, Schatz was solid all night in his Fargo Petro-sponsored Rocket.

After qualifying sixth fastest, he finished second to Clanton in the third heat race to make the redraw and ran among the leaders throughout the main event. Using the track's middle groove, he briefly challenged McCreadie for the lead following a lap 41- restart before fading in the final laps.

"I had an absolutely riot," said the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series point leader. "To be able to sniff the front in a World of Outlaws race in a late model is pretty cool. Whatever I was doing there to get through the middle, I thought 'man, I think I can get him.' But the next thing you know, I must have forgot what I was doing or something."

*The finish:*
(7) Tim McCreadie/50 $10,700
2. (8 ) Josh Richards/50 $5,650
3. (5) Donny Schatz/50 $3,500
4. (10) Brandon Overton/50 $3,300
5. (2) Shane Clanton/50 $2,550
6. (12) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $2,250
7. (4) Chase Junghans/50 $1,950
8. (21) Joey Pederson/50 $1,350
9. (20) Brad Seng/50 $1,200
10. (1) Chub Frank/50 $1,700
11. (13) Morgan Bagley/50 $1,600
12. (9) Rick Eckert/50 $1,650
13. (11) Pat Doar/50 $1,000
14. (19) Eric Wells/50 $1,500
15. (14) Boom Briggs/50 $1,400
16. (18 ) Dave Fieber/49 $800
17. (15) Jordan Yaggy/49 $770
18. (24) Zach Naastad/48 $750
19. (17) Lance Matthees/48 $730
20. (3) Dustin Strand/43 $700
21. (16) Jimmy Mars/41 $700
22. (23) Steffen Snare/40 $700
23. (22) Chad Hollenbeck/34 $700
24. (6) A.J. Diemel/11 $725

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ls/mccreadie-turns-it-around-at-river-cities/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Reigns At Diamond Nationals​*
Jonathan Davenport roared to his eighth Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win of the season on Saturday Night at Lucas Oil Speedway.

Davenport inherited the lead on lap 16 when race leader Billy Moyer slowed on the front stretch and left the race. Davenport then sprinted away to win his first career CMH Diamond Nationals victory. The event was co-sanctioned with the Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n.

Scott Bloomquist's rig broke down in Kentucky on the way to the track. He jumped in Jared Landers' back-up car and charged from 17th to finish second. Jimmy Owens was third, followed by Brandon Sheppard and Chris Simpson, who started 22nd.

"What a win! We didn't leave North Carolina until 4 o'clock this morning. We got here just before the drivers meeting. I don't know what else I can say about this Longhorn Chassis. It's been a great year so far. With all the rain they have had here, the track was really good."

"I can't thank Kevin and Le Roy Rumley, all of my sponsors: TS Crane Service, Sundance Services, Sundance Flowback Well Testing, Mega Plumbing of the Carolinas, JRi Shocks, and Bryson Motorsports enough for all that every single one of them do for us. I don't know what we will change on the car for the Show-Me 100 tomorrow night; we will decide that tomorrow. We are all going to bed and get some rest," said Davenport.

Jared Landers bolted from his outside front row starting spot to take the lead at the start of the race. Landers held the point until fellow front row starter Billy Moyer took over the lead on lap 13. Landers then fell to third and in attempt to retake Davenport for second; he lost control and spun into the turn one wall.

On the restart Moyer led for two circuits, but slowed just past the flag-stand and stopped in turn two to bring out a caution on lap 16. Davenport then picked up the lead and sped away to the finish.

A long day for Bloomquist ended with a podium finish in second. "I want to thank Lance Landers for letting me drive his car. It helps a lot to jump into a car you built. We made a few changes after each time we were on the track.

It's a really good car. I don't know if they will let me drive it again or not," said a smiling Bloomquist. "Hopefully our car will get here tomorrow."

Owens has dominated the Diamond Nationals several times in the past and was pleased with his third place finish in the Rowland Racing, Widow Wax, Club 29 Ford. "That No. 6 car is a roll this year, no doubt about it. I thought we had something early for them, but we will make some adjustments and come back tomorrow night."

Completing the top 10 were Tony Jackson, Jr., Shannon Babb, Eddie Carrier Jr., Chris Brown, and Garrett Alberson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/davenport-reigns-at-diamond-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haudenschild Wins Lou Blaney Memorial​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7146&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Sheldon Haudenschild earned his third UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory of the 2015 season on Saturday night, July 11th at the Sharon Speedway in Hartford, Ohio. Haudenschild, who now has four career UNOH All Star victories to his credit, earned the 7th annual 'Lou Blaney Memorial' worth $10,000 on Saturday night at the Hartford, 3/8-mile dirt oval; becoming the seventh different winner of the prestigious event in sevens years. The Wooster, Ohio native captured the five-digit payday by a nose wing; holding off 'The Kunkletown Kid' Ryan Smith by .021 seconds at the finish. Caleb Helms rounded out the podium finishers.

"I didn't know who was coming or who was behind me" said Sheldon Haudenschild, "I didn't know where Ryan (Smith) was at but it was definitely too close of a finish. I just want to thank Zach, Bonzai, Gary, Mom, Dad, and all of our sponsors. I'm just glad we got the win."

Sheldon Haudenschild and Andrew Palker led the 'Lou Blaney Memorial' field to green. Haudenschild jumped out to the early advantage; leading Andrew Palker and Lee Jacobs for the first five circuits. Ryan Smith, in his familiar Warko Group, Quality Roofing and Supply, # 94, rolled around Lee Jacobs on lap six; chasing down Andrew Palker and race leader Sheldon Haudenschild until the event's first caution on lap seven. The caution flag was flown for Chad Kemenah and Brandon Spithaler who tangled in turn two.

Haudenschild, driving the Southern Pacific Farms, Ham Signs, Callies Performance, # 93, would bring the field back to green with Andrew Palker, Ryan Smith and Lee Jacobs in tow. Those four would race nose to tail until the evening's first red flag was displayed on lap eight for Travis Philo. Philo rolled over between turns one and two; he would walk away unharmed.

Once again, Sheldon Haudenschild brought the field back to green flag conditions ahead of Palker, Smith and Jacobs. Haudenschild would race the next 22 laps without any cautions or interruptions; navigating heavy lapped traffic while being chased by Kunkletown, Pennsylvania's Ryan Smith. The two-time UNOH All Star winner in 2015 made his move into the runner-up spot with 10 laps in the books. Despite Haudenschild's torrid pace through traffic, Ryan Smith never allowed the '93' to stretch his advantage; using all lanes of the racing surface, high and low, to keep up with Haudenschild.

In the mean time, Caleb Helms worked his way into the third position after starting on the inside of the third row. Helms, who was eventually followed by fifth-starter Dale Blaney, joined Ryan Smith in a pursuit to chase down Sheldon Haudenschild, but they would not succeed.

Ryan Smith raced even with Sheldon Haudenschild entering turn one on the final circuit, but fell behind the '93' exiting turn two. The former 'Pennsylvania Posse' regular would then attempt a last-ditch-effort move; diamonding off the corner in turns three and four in an attempt to out drag race Haudenschild to the finish. Haudenschild would hold off Smith's attempt; winning by .021 seconds. Caleb Helms, Dale Blaney and Andrew Palker rounded out the top-five finishers. 
It was a near perfect evening for the Sheldon Haudenschild at Sharon Speedway; earning heat race, dash and feature victories.

"This is pretty awesome" said Sheldon Haudenschild, "The 'Lou Blaney Memorial' is definitely turning into a big event. Having Dale Blaney and Dave Blaney both here is awesome. To have the opportunity to race against them is really special; especially at an event honoring their father. This is really something to be proud of."

There were 35 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions '410' sprint cars checked in on Saturday night at Sharon Speedway. The 35 car entry list was split into four groups of Lincoln Electric qualifying time trials, with each driver qualifying against those in their respective heat race. Cody Darrah, Jack Sodeman, Jr., Tim Shaffer, and Caleb Helms each earned 'fast time' during their group qualifying sessions. Jack Sodeman, Jr. earned the fastest time of the night overall during UNOH All Star Lincoln Electric qualifying; recording an official time of 12.805 seconds around the Sharon Speedway 3/8 -mile dirt oval.

Preliminary action would continue with four, eight-lap UNOH All Star heat races with the top-five finishers transferring to the 30-lap, $10,000-to-win main event. Steve Kinser, Sheldon Haudenschild, Tim Shaffer, and Lee Jacobs each earned victories during heat race competition. The six-lap dash victory went to Sheldon Haudenschild; guaranteeing the pole position for the 'Lou Blaney Memorial' main event. Travis Philo earned the evening's B-main victory; ending all UNOH All Star preliminary competition.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...on-Haudenschild-Wins-Lou-Blaney-Memorial.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Gets 20th Win of Season​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6923&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Daryn Pittman went high, Donny Schatz went through the middle, they slid each other at least three times for the lead with less than five laps to go in Saturday night's opener of the Cedar Lake Speedway Outlaw Sprint Car Showdown, and after the side-by-side race to the checkered flag it was Schatz standing in victory lane with his 20th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win of the year.

Schatz's season of domination in his #15 Bad Boy Buggies ride continued, but it was far from easy on Saturday night at the 3/8-mile dirt oval. Pittman earned his fourth pole of the season by winning the Dash and started alongside Jamie Veal. Schatz quickly worked his way to third in the first few laps, before grabbing second 15 circuits into the 35-lapper.

Pittman's #9 Great Clips car pulled away from Schatz on a restart with 19 laps complete, but Schatz reeled him and the two put on a show in traffic for the huge crowd. Veal hung onto third for his best finish with the Outlaws while Kerry Madsen held off Joey Saldana for fourth.

Historically speaking, the victory is #192 in Schatz's career, moving him even closer to the coveted 200-win mark. Also, in Steve Kinser's record-setting 1987 46-win season, he earned his 22nd victory of the season on July 11 of that year.

"I didn't feel all that good, I just couldn't seem to get locked down like I wanted to," said Schatz, a six-time World of Outlaws champion from Fargo, N.D., who won his fourth Outlaw race at Cedar Lake. "I don't know if there just wasn't enough racetrack there in the middle or what. You could hit it one lap and the next lap you couldn't so I guess we have a little bit of work to do for Sunday. We just got Daryn in traffic. That's what it all boils down to. You win them or lose them in traffic. I was able to get by him. He must have been right there with us because I was about half sideways from somebody at the end. I'm just glad to get the victory."

After leading the first 30 laps, Pittman was disappointed to narrowly miss out on a victory, especially after he and his team battled all night, including changing engines and the rear end.

"We had a great car all night, a car good enough to win," said Pittman, the 2013 series champion from Owasso, Okla. "The driver just didn't get the job done. Lapped traffic is what wins and loses these races. It was my race to give up and I did a good job of giving it away."

Veal, on the other hand, was pleased to earn a podium finish, showing steady improvement since he first came over from Australia in the spring to fill in for Jason Johnson.

"It was a solid night from when we hit the track in hot laps to when we rolled out for the feature," Veal said. "I'm real happy with tonight. It's like a win for us the way we've been running."

The Outlaws are back at Cedar Lake on Sunday for the conclusion of the two-day event. Fans who can't be there can watch it live at DIRTVision.com.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Schatz-Wins-20th-of-Season-at-Cedar-Lake.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Wins, But Pierce Takes The Title​*
Billy Moyer Jr. needed a victory on Saturday night at Oakshade Raceway to have any chance of winning the DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship, so in the first half a lap he charged through the front row from his fourth-starting position and pulled away to win.

The 18-year-old Bobby Pierce, though, became the youngest champion in the history of the series by finishing fifth, edging Moyer for the crown by a mere 10 points. Both Pierce and Moyer Jr. are the sons of former DIRTcar Summer Nationals champions, with Pierce and his father, Bob, now the only father-son combo to claim the title. Pierce also joins a prestigious group of racers who have won the DIRTcar Late Model national championship (2014) as well as a DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship.

"We tried really hard and we had a good hot rod tonight," said Moyer Jr. after his $10,000 victory. "Ten points shy, it is what it is. Bobby did a good job and we're just glad to be winning races and running up front. People at least know we're there &#8230; it's no fun running seventh and 10th every night and we've been there too. So we're just glad to be up front.

"I hate to even think about the points, but you know, you have to. It pays a lot of money. I want my name on that deal. But we're gonna get it on there &#8230; we're gonna work really hard and come back and hopefully do it again next year if all my support and everything stays the same. It sucks to get beat, but man, to win $10,000 here in Ohio with a huge crowd, I'm happy."

Pierce started 12th and had to race forward to ensure he would lay claim to the championship, worth $25,000.

"It's been a long month of racing, even with the rainouts it's still been 30 days up and down the road," said Pierce.

"It takes a toll on you, on your equipment. Now that it's over it's just kind of like a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I knew when I saw Jr. get the lead and I was still back in 10th that I had to get up on the wheel. I had the math figured in my head that I had to get to a certain spot to win. Once I started picking cars off I got more comfortable. Congrats to Billy, he did everything he could do to try to win the points."

Moyer bested a field of 50 cars and survived 60 laps with two restarts to come ever so close to the title. Casey Noonan, Jason Feger, Dona Marcouiller and Pierce rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer Jr., Casey Noonan, Jason Feger, Dona Marcoullier, Bobby Pierce, Jeep Van Wormer, Brian Ruhlman, Matt Miller, Scott James, Rusty Schlenk, Duane Chamberlain, Ryan Unzicker, Steve Kester, Jon Henry, Matt Westfall, Hillard Miller, Devin Shiels, Chris Keller, Dusty Moore, Mason Zeigler, Phil Ausra, Steve Casebolt

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/moyer-wins-but-pierce-takes-the-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Auringer Captures Hogan Memorial​*
J.D. Auringer raced his way into some rare company Sunday night at Benton County Speedway.

Auringer won the Hogan Memorial main event for Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modifieds for the third time in his career, and joined Scott Hogan as the only two drivers to have now accomplished the feat in back-to-back years.

"When I won last year, I started on the front row and led every lap. This year, I started ninth. It feels more like a win when you have to race your way to the front," said Auringer, who earned $3,000 - $1,900 for first and another $1,100 in lap money - for his efforts. "I've always been friends with the Hogan family so winning this race means a lot to me."

The 21st annual special played out in front of a full grandstand and Auringer was one of nine for*mer race winners in the starting field of 26 for the 50-lapper, which was yellow flagged at halfway for a five-minute pit stop on the frontstretch.

Richie Gustin, winner of the 2012 event, took the initial green from 14th and closed to within a car length of the leader before finishing a very close second.
Hard charger Kyle Brown added $600 to his share of the purse with his drive from 17th to third. Former Hogan winners Cayden Carter (2013) and Vern Jackson (2004) completed the top five.

Jackson drew the pole but Joe Docekal had the fastest car at the start, pulling away from the pack and getting into lapped traffic before the first caution on the 15th circuit.

Hunter Marriott motored into the lead on the ensuing restart. Two more quick yellows came out, the first of which sent second-running Kyle Strickler and the third-running Docekal to the tail.

Marriott collected $250 for leading at the break. Auringer, Brown and Gustin were scored next. "We've made the mistake of changing tires (at halfway) before," said Auringer, who used the stop only to top off his fuel tank. "The track had a lot of moisture and I knew if I could get by Hunter we had a pretty good chance."

That strategy paid off when Auringer took over the lead four laps later. Brown took over second briefly before Gustin settled into the spot on lap 37.

He'd get close but couldn't get past before the checkers flew. Also the 2007 Hogan winner, Au*ringer had previously qualified for the Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot with his victory at the Urbana 5/Iowa Donor Network Night special.

Forty-five Modifieds from four states were entered; more than 130 cars in five divisions saw ac*tion Sunday at Vinton.

John Oliver Jr. was the $1,000 IMCA Sunoco Stock Car feature winner. Kyle Olson and Brett Vanous scored $750 victories in the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMod and IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stock features, respectively.
Vanous' win came by inches over Nathan Ballard.

*The finish:*
J.D. Auringer, Richie Gustin, Kyle Brown, Cayden Carter, Vern Jackson, Darin Duffy, Scott Hogan, Hunter Marriott, Josh Gilman, Jeff Waterman, Jerry Dedrick, Joel Rust, Zach Less, Ed Thomas, Jake Bowman, Corey Dripps, Joe Docekal, Dakota Hayden, Troy Cordes, Bill Roberts, Dennis Betzer, Ryan Maitland, Kyle Strickler, Patrick Flannagan, Devon Havlik, Jerry Luloff.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/auringer-captures-hogan-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Banks $30,000 Show-Me 100​*
Proving why he is the No. 1 dirt late model driver in the nation, Jonathan Davenport captured the 23rd annual Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 presented by ProtectTheHarvest.com on Sunday night.

Davenport took the lead at the start of the event led all 100 laps to score the $30,000 victory. The event was sanctioned by the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and Lucas Oil MLRA Series at Lucas Oil Speedway.

Davenport's ninth LOLMDS victory of the season extended his championship points lead to 240 points. Scott Bloomquist fought from 16th to finish second.

Chris Simpson was the OPTIMA Batteries Hard Charger of the Race after storming from 31st to finish third. Jimmy Owens came from 25th to finish fourth, with Jesse Stovall capturing fifth.

Davenport only lost the lead for a brief time when Stovall pulled a slide job on him in turn one late in the race, but Davenport forged ahead to retake the lead shortly after. He went unchallenged the remainder of the race.

"The wait to run this race was worth it," Davenport said of the race that was rained out May 23. "Our car has been so good this year. I would like to thank Kevin and LeRoy Rumley. LeRoy builds our engines, and when Kevin went to Longhorn Chassis to work with the Labonte Brothers a few years ago, it has completely turned that program around.

"I slowed down with about 25 laps to go and the car got tighter. I ran the bottom a few times and felt like I was slowing down too much. So I went back up top. It was rough up there on that berm. We hung on and I just can't believe the year we are having."

Bloomquist finished second to Davenport, after battling his way up through traffic to take the spot away from Stovall.

"He [Davenport] is on a roll, a lot like I was at the end of last year," Bloomquist said. "They have something figured out that the rest of us don't. We just started too far back tonight. I would have liked to see a caution near the end, just to see what we had for him. With the way the weekend has gone, we'll regroup and get ready for Nebraska next week."

Simpson had the drive of the night. He won the Midwest Sheet Metal Show-Me Challenge and turned down the $2,000 first place money by electing to start on the tail of the Show-Me 100.

"I told my car owner [Raymond Childress] if I won the challenge what did he want me to do, and he said we are here to win $30,000," Simpson said.
Simpson nearly lived up to the prediction of his car owner after coming from 31st to third.

Completing the top 10 were Earl Pearson Jr., Dennis Erb Jr, Shannon Babb, Tony Jackson Jr., and Brandon Sheppard.

Jesse Stovall set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 80 entrants, with a lap of 15.962 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Scott Bloomquist, Chris Simpson, Jimmy Owens, Jesse Stovall, Earl Pearson Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Shannon Babb, Tony Jackson Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Brian Shirley, Chris Brown, Eddie Carrier Jr., Jared Landers, Jack Sullivan, Steve Francis, Jason Papich, Don O'Neal, Devin Moran, Robert Baker, Kent Robinson, Billy Moyer, Billy Moyer Jr., Shane Essary, Jason Utter, Terry Phillips, Austin Siebert, Wendell Wallace, Ryan Gustin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/davenport-banks-30000-show-me-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World Modified DTC To Pay Winner $20,000​*
Randy Eastvold, owner of Red Tail Tackle and a long-time friend and supporter of the Deer Creek Speedway, has increased the World Modified Dirt Track Championship winner's take by $5,000 for the championship main event, making it a possible $20,000 prize.

"Randy and his wife, Patty, are just incredible people and more than just financial backers," said

USMTS President Todd Staley. "They've supported our series and the Queensland family at Deer Creek for so long and in so many ways that you simply couldn't thank them enough. We are very lucky to have people like this in our corner."

Set for July 23-25, the Best of the Best dirt modified drivers on the planet will converge on 'The Creek' for what has become the single-most super-mega-event in dirt modified racing.

The event at the iconic high-banked 3/8-mile clay oval in Spring Valley, Minn., has solidified itself as the "who's who" marquee shoot-out for open-wheel dirt modified racing, and this year's event will offer a new twist for competitors and fans alike.

Race fans will witness a complete program of qualifying and main events for the USMTS Modifieds each day, with Saturday's show featuring an "alphabet soup" of main events as drivers try to claw their way into the big dance.

Drivers will qualify on Thursday and Friday through time trials in groups of five cars with a green-white-checkered format. The top six qualifiers from each group of 12 will be inverted for that group's heat race.

Heat races will take the top 12 in passing points to that night's A-Main with the remainder going to one of that night's B-Mains.

Points will be awarded for time trials, heat races, B-Mains and the A-Main each night on Thursday and Friday, and each driver's total combined points for the first two days will determine the main event line-ups on Saturday.

The highest overall points earner during the first two days will earn the pole for Saturday's A-Main and so on for the top 12 points-earners, with 14 additional drivers qualifying through Saturday's B-Main to create a 26-car starting grid.

Saturday will feature an "alphabet soup" of main events and last-chance races with the 13th-highest points-earner from the first two days on the pole of the B-Main and the lowest points earner starting last in the lowest feature race.

But unlike the last four years, Saturday's main event will have a new twist this year.

Saturday's WMDTC Championship A-Main will be divided into two segments. The first segment will be 25 laps and pay a minimum of $5,000 to win and $500 to start. After the first segment, competitors will have a maximum of 10 minutes to make any needed changes to the race car.

The second segment will be 40 laps, start heads-up by the finishing order of the first segment and pay a minimum of $15,000 to win and $1,000 to start.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/world-modified-dtc-to-pay-winner-20000/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chivello Is Supreme Among BCRA Racers​*
Honoring the memory of one of the region's premier Indy car and midget owners, Fred Gerhardt, the Bay Cities Racing ***'n midgets took the drop of the green flag in three-car rows to begin the 100-lap trek on the fast Madera Speedway paved oval.

From the onset, the five fastest qualifiers began pulling ahead of the remainder of the field with Scott Pierovich in the Morris Motorsports Beast/Esslinger edging into the lead from his middle front row starting berth. Nick Chivello, aboard the Tres VanDyne Beast/VanDyne secured second over Frank Guerrini III, Chad Nichols and Davey Hamilton Jr.

Cody Gerhardt, Great Grandson of the event's namesake, brought out the first of two caution flags with a solo spin in turn-one. Twelve laps later the final caution appeared as Mark Maliepaard solo-spun his Beast/Esslinger in turn two.

It was at the point of the first caution that leader Pierovich slowed and retired to the infield with the loss of a cylinder in the Morris Esslinger. At the drop of the green Chivello was the heir-apparent and led Guerrini's F&F Beast/Esslinger into lap 22 with Nichols in his Beast/Esslinger, Hamilton aboard the Bob Rosen's Mr. Espresso Beast/Fontana and Michael Snider's Beast/Mopar in pursuit.

The top six pulled away from the field while lapping slower cars as Snider and Gerhardt battled for the fifth spot.

The closest Chivello came to losing the lead was on the 31st circuit when Guerrini was able to stick a wheel under the leader as they maneuvered past two lapped cars exiting turn-two. But, following that, Chivello began a steady withdrawal of space between himself and his pursuers. Nichols began fading, then retired with engine problems on the 63rd round.

Chivello continued to show his superiority over the field, gliding onward to the checkered flag with a 0.960 edge over second place Guerrini. Hamilton brought up third over Snider, Gerhardt and Gundo.

*The finish:*
Nick Chivello, Frank Guerrini III, Davey Hamilton Jr., Michael Snider, Cody Gerhardt, Dan Gundo, Dylan Nobile, Floyd Alvis, Gary Conterno, Chad Nichols, J.R. Williams, Scott Pierovich, Mark Maliepaard, Alan Beck

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/chivello-is-supreme-among-bcra-racers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herr Rides To Victory At Williams Grove​*
Battling a tricky racing surface and experimenting with a new wing set up, Frankie Herr found the right combination in the final moments of the Williams Grove Speedway Blazer's Body Shop 20-lap Super Sportsman feature.

Making his winning pass with two laps remaining, Herr won his first Williams Grove Speedway feature of 2015.

Devon Beidel started outside of the Super Sportsman front row and led the start. Justin Foster, Steve Fannasy, Chad Trout, and Tony Jackson were in pursuit of the leader. By lap five the competition for the lead became a three-car fight between Beidel, Foster and Fannasy.

There was a shuffling of the field behind Beidel during lap eight when Justin Foster slid up the track. Steve Fannasy advanced into second with Tony Jackson, Russ Mitten and Chad Trout trailing. The event's first caution occurred during the 11th circuit. Cautions returned in the next two laps.

Herr began the race in 11th position. Herr stuck on the lap 14 restart; his No. 99 thundering into fourth position.

Devin Beidel continued to hold a two-length lead. Tony Jackson swung by Steve Fannasy for second with Frankie Herr charging into third. Herr struck during the 18th lap when he used the outside lane to sweep by Jackson and Beidel.

Frankie Herr, using a new style of Super Sportsman wing, crossed the finish line 10-lengths ahead of Tony Jackson. Devon Beidel was third with Steve Fannasy in fourth and Scott Dellinger in fifth.

Earlier in the evening, Scott Geesey's Super Sportsman took a series of violent flips entering turn three. Geesey was transported to the hospital for treatment of a broken arm.

Preliminary events for the 29 entries went to Trout, Chad Criswell and Jackson. Mike Enders received the Sprint Aces Hard Charger award.

Ron Kline started second in the 25-lap Credit Connection Auto Sales 358 Late Model feature. This race was part of the Bernheisel Race Components Superior Products Night with BRC distributing $7,000 worth of products to the 358 Late Model competitors.

Kline continued to pace the field with Alan Sagi, Sam Rial, Travis Mease and Gene Knaub following. Knaub advanced to third by lap four.

Sagi and Knaub applied heavy pressure on Kline due to six caution flags from laps seven through 13. After the flurry of yellow flags Kline held a five-length edge as Sagi and Knaub fought for second.

The race came to a stop on lap 20 when Chase Billet crashed heavily into the backstretch fence. Billet started 13th and was in the top five at the time of his wreck.

After the restart Alan Sagi and Gene Knaub continued their fight for second allowing Ron Kline to widen his lead. During the 17th circuit Sagi and Knaub made contact on the frontstretch with Sagi's car sliding along the fencing. Gene Knaub made the pass but in turn two slowed and Sagi regained the position.

Ron Kline, from Salfordsville, won his first of the year by 2.5 seconds over Alan Sagi. Gene Knaub was third with Billy Wampler in fourth and Sam Rial was fifth.

Heat wins for the 23 entries went to Wes Alleman, Kline and Cam Zeigler. Shaun Jones won the Artwerks Hard Charger award.

Chris Heller started second and was the immediate leader in the 15-lap Aquafun Pools Street Stock feature. Sean Dawson, Steven Dove, Eric Tripp, and Ryan Smith were lurking behind the leader.

Sean Dawson went to work on the outside lane and by lap seven he was even with leader Chris Heller. One circuit later Dawson became the new leader with a turn-three pass.

Dawson's lead was just one lap when a flat right rear tire brought the Virginia driver to a stop. Chris Heller was back in front with Steven Dove and Jasen Geesaman applying strong pressure.

Caution returned with two laps remaining. Geesaman used the restart to pass Dove. On the final lap Jasen Geesaman dove under Chris Heller entering turn one. Heller held a slight lead off turn two.

In the final turns Geesaman tried the bottom lane but Heller had momentum off the turn. Chris Heller, from Carlisle, won his first of 2015 by a length over Jasen Geesaman. Steven Dove was third with Greg Diehl in fourth and Kory Sites was fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ntic/herr-rides-to-victory-at-williams-grove/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Is The King Of Belle-Vegas​*
Christopher Bell earned his fifth POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory of 2015 on Sunday night.

Involved in an incident early on, Bell came from the back to claim the 30-lap midget portion of the Battle at Belle-Vegas III on the high-banked fifth-mile Belle-Clair Speedway.

Starting on the pole with Darren Hagen to the outside, Bell would narrowly miss the jump on the initial start as Shane Cockrum would stop in turns one and two, issuing the first caution of the evening, calling back the start.
Lined back up, Bell's Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports Toyota-powered Bullet would get a much better start and take the early lead.

As the field started to get sorted out, Kyle Schuett would bring out the second caution of the evening after looping it off turn four. With two laps in the books, Bell would rocket off as Spencer Bayston challenged Hagen for the second position. On lap seven the caution would fly as both Daniel Robinson and Tucker Klaasmeyer's machines sat tangled atop turn two.

Coming back to green, Bell would assert his lead as Bryan Clauson edged into the fourth position. With 11 laps down, misfortune would hit as Christopher Bell came upon lap traffic. Cars would collide and cause a large crash, which ended up collecting Bell, Andy Malpocker, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Kyle Schuett, Daniel Adler and second-place Spencer Bayston.

Inheriting the top position, Hagen would lead the field to green in the Austin Brown, Esslinger-powered BOSS Chassis entry. The racing would be slowed again as Tyler Thomas stopped on the back stretch shortly after the restart.

Resuming racing, Hagen headed straight to the top side of the high-banked fifth-mile, working to put more space between himself and the rest of the field as Jake Neuman slid Bryan Clauson for second.

On lap 14, Gage Walker would bring out the caution after looping it on the bottom of turns one and two. This time when Hagen showed the way, Austin Brown would steal second from Neuman coming off turn two. Three laps later, Bayston would stop on the front stretch after contact, while separately, Walker and Ryan Robinson tangled in turn four.

Coming back to green, Hagen would check out until Dereck King slowed entering turn three, coming to a stop on the frontstretch and bringing out the caution. Coming back to green, Bell would move to third from the fifth position, causing Jake Neuman to attempt to turn back underneath him, only to spin and bring the caution back out.

With 23 laps complete, Hagen would try his best to hold off Brown, Felker and Bell coming to green, but Bell's head of steam would be too much as Bell slid for the top position off turn four on lap 27 to lead the final three laps. Coming in second was Hagen with Felker in third. Austin Brown earned fourth and Tanner Thorson took fifth.

"I definitely didn't expect to get up through there," Bell said. "POWRi midget week when I started in the back, I wasn't able to make my way back up there, but I hope the fans enjoyed that one because I did in the racecar."

"I've got to apologize to my teammate," stated Hagen. "On that restart, I got in there and just hit the fence in one and two and got real tight dragging the brake. Totally my fault, but hat's off to Christopher Bell and his team to come from the back."

"Just started too deep and kept catching the cautions wrong," said Felker. "Had another awesome car and salvaged a 13th to third. Definitely felt like we had a car to win. Hopefully we can keep this momentum going."

Aaron Andruskevitch captured the companion POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series event.

*The finish:*
Christopher Bell, Darren Hagen, Andrew Felker, Austin Brown, Tanner Thorson, Spencer Bayston, Daniel Robinson, Garrett Aitken, Ryan Robinson, Bryan Clauson, Kyle Schuett, Daniel Adler, Andy Malpocker, Gage Walker, Jake Neuman, Tim Siner, Shane Cockrum, Dereck King, Jimi Quin, Nick Knepper, Tyler Thomas, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Andy Baugh.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/bell-is-the-king-of-belle-vegas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brady Bacon Conquers Lawrenceburg​*
Brady Bacon benefited from some Hoffman Auto Racing home cooking on Sunday night as he captured his first Indiana Sprint Week feature win and the 90th win in the history of the famous Cincinnati-based team at nearby Lawrenceburg Speedway.

He tracked down early leader Aaron Farney and held off the late advances of Robert Ballou to take his fourth victory of the season in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"To win a USAC race here at Lawrenceburg, the Hoffmans' home track, is really great. It seemed like a really long race, being a sitting duck there out front in traffic for so long," Bacon said. "It's so easy to get behind in these races this week, and so many good cars to make it tough on you, so you gotta grab them when you can. I woulda liked to gone to the outside in traffic, but they were racing pretty hard, and Landon (Simon) got a little bottled up there and I got in the back of him, but luckily we were able to get in the race track and get back by both of them. It was a tough race, and I'm glad we came out on top."

Kevin Thomas Jr. led from the pole but Farney was charging on the high side right off the bat, and he pulled Thomas down the fronstretch to lead lap two, as Thomas bounced and lost brakes early in the event.

Farney was running the high side as Bacon sliced from his row-three starting spot to challenge for the lead, taking command on lap six. Meanwhile, Ballou took third from Thomas. A lap later, the only caution after the initial start appeared with 23 laps to go.

From there, Bacon took off and Ballou worked past Farney for the second spot. The lead duo ran away from the field, while Thomas fought for a top five spot with Justin Grant.

Inside the final 10 laps, the leaders encountered thick traffic, with cars racing side-by-side. Ballou tried the high side, but he couldn't take his momentum past Bacon. On lap 23, Bacon entered turn-three on the bottom behind Simon, who bobbled slightly as Bacon got into his back bumper. Those two scattered as Ballou grabbed the lead on the high side, but Bacon squared off turn four and powered back to the lead as they hit the stripe.

Bacon then went to the high side to clear a couple lapped cars and distance himself from Ballou, who regained the National Sprint Car point lead with his runner-up finish aboard the Blakesley Auto - Twister X No. 12 Maxim/Ott.

"Nights like tonight, as bad as I want to win, you also don't want to do something stupid," Ballou said. "This week long deal puts a lot of pressure on people, but you just have to put yourself in good positions. We want to win all the races we can this week and this year, so if we can get that done, everything should take care of itself. Brady was running pretty hard up there and wanted that one pretty bad - we had a shot but had to take second. I'm glad to get tonight in with all the rain we've had, and luckily they worked hard to get it ready so we could race."

On the final lap, Justin Grant slipped underneath Farney for third.

"We kinda found something there in the middle to work and get around guys," Grant said. "I don't think we had anything for those top-two guys, but were were solid. You start legging it pretty hard in the closing laps, and I saw Farney up there. He's a young kid and doing a great job, but you know going into traffic that you can capitalize on his inexperience. A couple bad lane choices cost him some, and we were able to squeak by him. He'll learn from those and figure it out next time."

Darland edged Farney at the line in a photo finish for fourth.
Shawn Westerfeld was the fast qualifier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/brady-bacon-conquers-lawrenceburg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Scores Cedar Lake Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6924&StatType=Race+Results

Amidst the jubilant victory celebration on Sunday night at Cedar Lake Speedway, the team owner found his driver, embraced him and said thank you. In an impressive 35-lap charge to the checkers, Joey Saldana erased 22 years of frustration for Minnesotan Dan Motter by putting his #71M machine into victory lane at the Wisconsin dirt oval for the first time in World of Outlaws Sprint Car competition.

Winning was far from easy. On a night when red-hot Donny Schatz, already a 20-race winner this season, earned the pole for the feature, Saldana started fourth, quickly grabbed third, then boldly charged past Schatz and into the lead on lap six with a deep run in turns one and two.

Schatz kept the pressure building in traffic until Rico Abreu slid Schatz and came after Saldana. A mechanical issue with two to go forced Abreu out of the affair and put Schatz on Saldana's tail for a green-white-checkered finish.

While the crowd held its collective breath to see what kind of move Schatz would make to try and sweep the Cedar Lake Outlaw Sprint Car Showdown after winning the opener on Saturday, Saldana would have none of it. He blasted the top side of the 3/8-mile track on the final restart of the race and never looked back, earning his second victory of the season and the 93rd win of his career.

"I don't think you go out expecting to win, especially when Donny is as good as he is," said Saldana, of Brownsburg, Ind. "You just go out and race your own race and do the best job you can do. That's what we did tonight. I had a really good car. I don't know if I had the best car all 35 laps, but I had a good enough car to win the race. I put my car in the right spot, that's one thing I haven't been doing.

"I think if you start to worry about the 15 or the 2 or whoever you're definitely not going to win. I don't worry about anybody except Joey and the 71M. I'm either doing a good job or a bad job. It's easy to do a bad job out here, but tonight we did a good enough job."

Schatz tried every line possible on the track to close the gap to Saldana, but eventually settled for second place. It was his 12th consecutive race finishing either first or second.

"The driver gave the crew the wrong information, I led the guys down the wrong road on what we needed to do. It's my fault and I'll pay the price for it," said Schatz, a six-time series champion from Fargo, N.D. "I can't do it over so the nice part is knowing what we needed to do different to be a lot better. That's the way it goes. Some nights you win them, some you lose them. This team does a phenomenal job. They always do. I thought we had a chance for him, we just couldn't quite get there. The racetrack changed a little bit different than what I expected. I'll take the blame for that one and try again on Wednesday in the Brad Doty Classic."

Danny Lasoski wound up finishing third after some furious charges during the green-white-checkered finish. Brad Sweet was fourth after starting 19th, and Kerry Madsen rounded out the top five.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Cars kick off the Month of Money on Wednesday night with the Brad Doty Classic at Limaland Motorsports Park then invade Eldora Speedway Friday and Saturday for the Kings Royal weekend.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Joey-Saldana-Wins-at-Cedar-Lake-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Focused On The Wild West Tour​*
Rick Eckert may be more excited than anyone for the World of Outlaws Late Model Series to make its western most trip of the season for events this week at Gillette Thunder Speedway and Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, S.D.

That's not surprising considering Eckert's history at the two tracks. Eckert, the 2011 WoO LMS champion from York, Pa., is the most recent WoO LMS winner at both venues with victories at Gillette's three-eighths-mile oval in 2013 and the half-mile oval at Black Hills in 2012.

He'll look to continue his western success when the WoO LMS returns to Gillette on Tuesday and Black Hills on Wednesday as part of the five-race Wild West Tour.

"We've been pretty competitive at both places every time we've been there. 
Hopefully we can do it again," said Eckert, the 49-year-old WoO LMS veteran who has been a regular on the nation tour since it was restarted under the World Racing Group banner in 2004. "They're both fun racetracks. They're total opposites - Black Hills is a real big place and Gillette is a little place. But they both get slick and race pretty well. Hopefully they're both the same way this time out there and we can be on top of our game again."

Eckert could use a couple strong runs after an up-and-down first half of the WoO LMS season. Driving the No. 7v Viper Risk Management-sponsored Paul Crowl Racing MasterSbilt ride he switched to for the 2015 season, Eckert has shown flashes of success that include a victory at Ponderosa Speedway in Junction City, Ky., on May 8 and a runner-up finish on the first night of the Firecracker 100 at Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pa., on June 25.

He has also struggled at times with 11 finishes outside the top 10, as he continues to adjust to both a new chassis brand and a new team. But Eckert is hopeful that the team has most of their growing pains behind them.

"Any time you make a lot of changes or start something new it's going to be tough at first," said Eckert, whose victory at Ponderosa marked his first win since his 2013 triumph at Gillette. "We ran second there the first night at Lernerville and then we ran 10th the second night. So we've showed some speed, but we haven't showed a lot of consistency. We need to get consistent at being at fast.

"We've changed some stuff around the past couple weeks and I think it's better. But every time I say that we don't run better, so I'm not gonna say that just yet."

Eckert's inconsistent performances have dropped him to seventh in the current WoO LMS points standings - essentially out of championship contention. But with half of the season still remaining, including some major events coming up, Eckert is as motivated as ever to go out and win races. And his early exit from the title chase may actually help him do just that.

"If we can get consistently running good, there's still a lot of money out there to be won," Eckert said. "We've got no shot at the championship or anything, but that's not always a bad thing. Sometimes when you're still in the points battle, you're reluctant to take chances on tire choices or adjustments. Where we're at, we can afford to take any chance we need to right now and try to win us some races."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/eckert-focused-on-the-wild-west-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kings Royal Format Is Fit For A King​*
Eldora Speedway will look to crown a new king in the 32nd Kings Royal on July 17-18 continuing a streak of seven different winners the past seven years.

In fact, dating back to Jac Haudenschild's third triumph in 1998, only Steve Kinser (three), Sammy Swindell (two) and Donny Schatz (two) have multiple wins in the sixteen events held since. Kerry Madsen became the first Australian to claim the $50,000 bounty last year.

One of the main reasons for such parity is the format. While Friday's "The Knight Before" will be a standard World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event. Saturday night's starting lineup is determined via a formula that is unique to Eldora for the extended 40 lap Kings Royal.

Per usual, Time Trials will be held in order of random draw conducted prior to the driver meeting. The fastest of two laps determines Heat Race seeding.

As is Kings Royal tradition, there will be six Heat Races instead of the four typical experienced at a sprint car race.

The results of time trials will be staggered by qualifying time with an invert of five placing the 25th fastest qualifier on the pole of Heat Race one and the 30th fastest qualifier on the pole of Heat Race six.

The fastest qualifier will start fifth in the first heat with the sixth qualifier in starting fifth in the sixth heat race.

The top-three finishers will advance from the Heat Races and complete the first 18 positions in the Kings Royal. Cars finishing fourth, fifth and sixth - that are not the two fastest qualifiers who did not finish in the top-three in their heat race - advance to the B-Feature. Cars finishing seventh through 10th advance to the C-Feature.

There will be one C-Feature with cars finishing first through sixth advancing to the B-Feature. Cars finishing first through fourth will advance to the Kings Royal.

The two fastest qualifiers not advancing from the Heat Races will start 19th and 20th in the Kings Royal.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/kings-royal-format-is-fit-for-a-king/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larson Marks To Honor Jeff Gordon​*
Kick-It, a program and partner of the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation, which raises money for pediatric cancer research, will again join Larson Marks Racing, a World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series team, for the 2015 Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway.

The Larson Marks Racing No. 2, driven by Shane Stewart, will honor four-time NASCAR Cup Series champion Jeff Gordon, who is competing in his final year of full-time racing. The No. 2 Larson Marks Racing sprint car will change to No. 16 for sprint car racing's biggest race and will be painted to match Gordon's first-ever sprint car that he raced in the mid 1980s.

"The Larson Marks Racing paint scheme is way, way cool," said Gordon. "These are my colors, when I first drove a sprint car, and the No. 16 which was my first number. This is about as cool as it gets. To see Shane drive this car at Knoxville this year will just blow me away. I love it."

Stewart, who first partnered with Kick-It in 2012, won his preliminary night race at last year's Knoxville Nationals, but finished 21st in the finale due to a broken u-joint.

"Kick-It has been a great partner of ours and we're honored every year to support them and what they do for children's cancer research," said Stewart. "When we started our design of this year's car, it just made sense to use our biggest race of the year to honor Jeff. His influence on racing can be seen at nearly every level of the sport. And the philanthropy work he does off the track is amazing, as well.

"Last year, he missed our win because of rain showers and needing to get to the NASCAR race. Hopefully, we can repeat this year and take his famous car to Victory Lane with him."

Gordon will join the Larson Marks Racing team, owned by NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Rookie of the Year Kyle Larson and entrepreneur Justin Marks, at Knoxville Raceway for the Wednesday night preliminary race. He and his fellow NASCAR drivers three-time champion Tony Stewart, 17-time NASCAR Sprint Cup winner Kasey Kahne and Larson will also compete in a charity go-kart race on Wednesday afternoon at Slideways Karting Center. The Weld Racing Go Kart Spectacular pits 50 race fans against the four NASCAR stars in an eight heat race, one feature event to raise money for Kick-It.

"Any time we can take our passion for racing and make it benefit others in need, it's a great thing to be a part of," said Larson. "Having Kick-It on our car means a lot to everyone involved at Larson Marks Racing. The events are fun. The fans love them. And we get to raise a lot of money for kids. It takes an awesome week of racing and makes it even better."

Larson will also bartend at the famous Dingus Lounge across the street from Knoxville Raceway on Thursday at 2 p.m., local time, with all tips earned going to Kick-It. Tony Stewart is the title sponsor of the week's finale, the Tony Stewart Kick-It Cup on Friday at Young's Park, adjacent to Knoxville Raceway. The Tony Stewart Kick-It Cup starts with a Fan Fest at 11 a.m., local time, and boasts a grassroots kickball game of drivers competing in the Knoxville Nationals. A live and silent auction are also held during the game.

Since Kick-It partnered with Shane Stewart in 2012 with Shane Stewart, nearly $700,000 has been raised at 40 events held around in the country and in Australia.

Donations to Kick-It can be made at any time at http://www.kick-it.org/games/2015/08/4th-annual-tony-stewart-kick-it-cup. For more information on Kick-It and how you can host a kickball game to raise money for children's cancer research, visit www.kick-it.org/jeffgordon. For information on the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation, visit www.jeffgordonchildrensfoundation.org.

The official Jeff Gordon Store will offer a special Jeff Gordon No. 16 sprint car retro tee online. The 1985 inspired t-shirt is a reproduction of the third t-shirt that was ever produced when Gordon was rising through the ranks of sprint car racing. To order your limited edition retro tee, please visit http://shop.jeffgordon.com.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...015/07/Larson-Marks-to-Honor-Jeff-Gordon.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 Brad Doty Classic Winner Paul McMahan​*
*Brad Doty Classic Pushed To Thursday​*
Officials from the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and Limaland Motorsports Park have decided due to heavy rain and thunderstorms, the 27th annual Ohio Logistics Brad Doty Classic presented by Racing Optics will be postponed to Thursday, July 16.

The race was originally scheduled for Wednesday, July 15.

The ticket office will open at 10 a.m. on Thursday, July 16. Pit gates will open at 3 p.m., with the grandstand gates opening at 4 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/brad-doty-classic-pushed-to-thursday-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Honda .25 Battles At The Brickyard​*
The 2015 USAC Honda .25 "Battle at the Brickyard" is in the books after 352 cars signed in and 107 races were run.

Practice began on Friday morning but rained cancelled the second round. After the track was dry, heats races began. As the sun began to set, officials worked with the IMS crews to re-schedule the 'one lap around the track' drive for the .25 drivers. Saturday morning, heats were finished and 40 lower mains ran before drivers began to grid at IMS.

Sunday morning racing started off with the Hvy Honda C-Main, won by Will Edwards. A-Mains began around noon with Grand Marshal Ben Burchard waving the first green flag.

Brady Johnson (Jr Honda, Briggs Jr Animal), Connor Gross (Lt 'AA, Briggs Lt World Formula), Famous Rhodes, II (Briggs Sr Animal, Lt Mod) and Carson Hocevar (Honda Hvy 160, Briggs Hvy World Formula all doubled up winning the top spot on their podium.

Kolby Hannah took his first ever USAC National win in the Briggs Unrestricted Animal class. Justin Oplinger won Sr Honda, Hudson Halder took Hvy Honda, Chase Burdawon Honda Lt 160 and Zeb Wise captured the checkered in Hvy 'AA. Stone Christy won in Blue Rookie and Braden Etchison finished first in the Red Rookie No. 1 Main. Former USAC Champions Jerry ***** Jr. and Jeremy Sherman saw their young sons Cale and Drew battle it out in the second Red Rookie race with Cale crossing the line first.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-honda-25-battles-at-the-brickyard/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Greaves Does It Again In Charlotte​*
The battle of father and son continued Friday night at Charlotte Motor Speedway when TORC: The Off-Road Championship presented by AMSOIL brought its high-flying action to the Dirt Track for an exciting doubleheader Showdown in Charlotte.

C.J. Greaves earned his fifth win of the season Friday in the Maxxis Toyota PRO 4WD truck. His father, three-time defending PRO 4WD champion Johnny Greaves took runner-up honors in the top class as Scott Douglas finished third in his AMSOIL/Cooper Tire/Borla Exhaust truck.

C.J. Greaves' PRO4WD win, his fifth of the year, increases his points lead over his father. But the elder Greaves is still very much in the hunt. Although the battle between the two has been physical at times, the younger Greaves made a clean pass on his father Friday night to take the win.

It was redemption for the young driver after a rough start to the evening in the PRO 2WD class that saw him take a vicious barrel roll over a dirt jump.

Although he re-fired his Toyota almost immediately and was able to limp around the track for a few laps, the crash put an early end to the race.

In the PRO 2WD category, Doug Mittag had a winning night, scoring his first-ever victory. It was his second win of the night. He opened the evening with a winning performance in the PRO Light race. Keegan Kincaid finished second in PRO 2WD, with Marty Hart rounding out the podium.

The night kicked off with the PRO Light racers and it was Luke Johnson versus Mittag from the word go as Kyle Hart and Travis Dinsmore fought it out for third behind them. Johnson got the start but lost the lead to Mittag.

At the checkered flag, it was Johnson who scored the runner-up position, while Dinsmore took third. Shawn Morris made a late-race blast through the pack and very nearly made it to the podium. His Kenda Tire machine finished fourth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/greaves-does-it-again-in-charlotte/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Greaves Family Does It Again In Charlotte​*
Defending PRO 4WD champion Johnny Greaves dominated Saturday's round 10 of TORC: The Off-Road Championship presented by AMSOIL at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, while his son C.J. Greaves finished runner-up.

The two had also finished one-two a day earlier - but it was CJ Greaves who earned the win on Friday. The parallel results meant no change to the PRO 4WD points spread after the ninth and 10th rounds in the championship. The younger Greaves remains a slim six points ahead of his father.

But C.J. Greaves got his turn on the top of the podium In the PRO 2WD race Saturday night, and Doug Mittag repeated on Saturday with his second-straight PRO Light win of the weekend.

To win Saturday's PRO 4WD race, Johnny Greaves got around Mike Jenkins to take an early lead while C.J. Greaves, Mike Jenkins, Scott Douglas, and Chad Hord banged fender to fender from the green to the checkers. The younger Greaves took the runner-up spot, while a bobble by Douglas on the last lap gave Jenkins the opportunity he needed to claim the last spot on the podium.

"When I got out in front, I got a little room. I had Mike pressuring me the whole time and I knew C.J. was back there," Johnny Greaves said from the podium. "It was good."

In PRO 2WD on Saturday, C.J. Greaves shook off a rough crash Friday night to extend his championship lead with a win in Round 10. Second-generation racer Arie Luyendyk Jr. led for nearly the entire first half, but Greaves was able to barely nose past him at the finish line for the mandatory caution.

On the caution lap, Luyendyk made it known he wasn't happy with Greaves. "Me and Arie went across the line side by side," Greaves said. "I think I had a little more than a nose on him. He thought he had it, I thought I had it. Someone said he was pointing at me or giving me hand signals but I didn't see any of that. I just went out there to race and win."

After the restart, Luyendyk spun out and it was Marty Hart who took the runner-up spot Saturday. Former PRO Light champion Brad Lovell turned in a strong performance, finishing third for his second podium of the 2015 season. "Everybody was kind of on marbles out there and we were battling - a lot of contact," said Hart after the race. "Not a lot of it was intentional, but a lot of guys were over-rotating and it was just a busy, busy race."

Doug Mittag and Keegan Kincaid, who finished first and second Friday night, both failed to finish Saturday. Mittag lost his power steering before the green flag and ran only two laps, while Kincaid's truck caught fire midway through the race.

Saturday's PRO Light race saw Doug Mittag take the win over Shawn Morris in second and Luke Johnson in third. It was a physical race that saw plenty of contact between trucks throughout the field. It was Mittag's second win in a row. He also took the victory Friday night's PRO Light race.

At the start, Crandon winner Travis Dinsmore looked strong until Morris reeled him in, and then Mittag passed them both for the lead. When Dinsmore pitted with tire issues, Johnson moved into third. "I feel awesome right now," said an ecstatic Mittag from the podium. "To sweep the weekend was awesome. I love this Charlotte track and I love these Charlotte fans."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/greaves-family-does-it-again-in-charlotte/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Doty Classic Cancelled​*
Officials from the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and Limaland Motorsports Park have cancelled the 27th Annual Brad Doty Classic due to an extremely saturated race facility following weeks of regular and heavy rain showers.

With the property already saturated from over four inches of rain though Monday and another inch on Tuesday afternoon and evening, there is not enough time for the facility to dry out and be prepared.

"Mother Nature has made it impossible to park cars let alone motorhomes, campers or race team trailers," Brad Doty said. "With the continued rain and showers the past month we have not been able to get on the racing surface since July 3rd. We had hoped moving the event to Thursday would give us an extra day of drying time but thunderstorms Tuesday eliminated that opportunity. The property will not dry out in one day, let alone three or four. I would like to thank all of the fans for their support and a special thanks to all of our sponsors."

Fans who have purchased pre-sale tickets may mail their tickets along with a return address to receive a refund. Tickets should be mailed to:

Limaland Motorsports Park 
Brad Doty 
1441 N. Cable Rd. 
Lima, Ohio 45805

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2015/07/Brad-Doty-Classic-Canceled.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Off Road To Race In Mexico​*
The Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series presented by GEICO will head south of the border to Mexico to make history at the inaugural two-day Rockstar Energy "South of the Border Battle" Aug. 1-2.

The event, on the new Baja Int'l Short Course at Estero Beach, Baja California, Mexico, will be rounds 11 and 12 of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series presented by GEICO. The four professional classes - Pro 2, Pro 4, Pro Lite and Pro Buggy - will compete outside the U.S for the first time.

The races will be run on a purpose-built, one-mile track complete with whoops, berms, jumps and high-speed straightaways before an anticipated audience of more than 10,000 very knowledgeable off-road racing fans.

MAVTV will televise all the action from the resort facility about eight miles south of the city of Ensenada.

"Mexico is a very important market for Lucas Oil," said Lucas Oil Products, Inc., Executive Vice President, Bob Patison. "Six of our top 100 global customers are based in Mexico, so we are very excited to be able to export two rounds of the Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series across the USA/Mexico border for the first time."

Both the Pro 2 and Pro 4 classes are expected to be hotly contested by fields of off-road racing giants. Many of the top contenders race both short course and the much longer distances of the Baja 500 and Baja 1000 over natural desert terrain and they will be running against some younger stars for whom racing in Baja is more legend than fact.

Veterans include Las Vegas's Rob MacCachren, with more than 200 short course and desert victories including the 2013 and 2010 Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series Pro 2 championships as well as the 2014 Baja 1000, and X Games star and Freestyle Motocross pioneer Brian Deegan - who has claimed six Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series titles in Pro 2 and Pro Lite.

Kyle LeDuc captured his second Pro 4 championship in 2014 and is continuing his winning ways while leading the 2015 Pro 4 standings. Other established stars involved in tight battles in either Pro 2 or Pro 4 or both include multi-time champion Carl Renezeder and former "King Of Supercross" Jeremy McGrath.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/lucas-offroad/lucas-oil-off-road-to-race-in-mexico/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Kick Off 'Month Of Money'​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series prepares embark on the Kings Royal, all the while kicking off the "Month of Money."

The series takes on the Knight Before the Kings Royal and the Kings Royal at historic Eldora Speedway this Friday and Saturday. For the 32nd time, one lucky driver will be crowned "King" during the legendary event.

Kings Royal marks the start of the "Month of Money," the four week run-up to the Knoxville Nationals that includes Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway, the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup Twins and the Ironman 55, among others.

Since 1998, just three drivers have repeat Kings Royal wins - Steve Kinser, Sammy Swindell and Donny Schatz.

Last season was notable for Swindell who picked up his most recent World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series win during the Knight Before the Kings Royal.

Swindell returns to the track this season with CJB Motorsports as he begins a limited run with the series and team through the end of the year.

The big winner last year though was a driver who had been dreaming of standing in victory lane at the event since he was young - Australian Kerry Madsen. After holding off Donny Schatz through the closing laps, Madsen parked his car on the stage and was crowned King Kerry XXXI.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/outlaws-kick-off-month-of-money/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Making Debut With CJB Motorsports This Weekend At Kings Royal​*
Sammy Swindell has one objective when he begins his partnership with CJB Motorsports this week during the 32nd annual Kings Royal.

"We're looking at winning races," he said. "I think we'll be competitive right away. They've had a pretty competitive car there (with Paul McMahan). With me getting in it I might feel a couple of things or see a couple of things that will hopefully make it even better. The plan is to win some of these big races. I've done it before so it won't be something new. The plan is for both cars to run parallel and be competitive and run to win each night."

The team's first event together is this Friday and Saturday at Eldora Speedway near Rossburg, Ohio, for the marquee $50,000-to-win World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series doubleheader.

Swindell is no stranger to Victory Lane at Eldora Speedway, where he has recorded 21 World of Outlaws feature wins. He also claimed the Kings Royal in 2012, 1999 and 1992, and was last victorious with the World of Outlaws during the Knight Before the Kings Royal last year.

"The first time I went there, back in 1976 or it might have been a little earlier than that, I ran good right away," he said. "I believe we were in the top three or top five. It's always been one of the faster places. It used to be where you had to be up on the fence, but they've kind of changed that now. It's made it easier for some other people to be more competitive. It's been a favorite place because it's fast."

Including his three Kings Royal victories, Swindell has recorded 11 top fives and 16 top 10s during 25 main events. He anticipates similar success this weekend and beyond with CJB Motorsports.

"It'll be really good for me," he said. "It's kind of what I was looking for. They've got a good team that is well funded and Barry Jackson does a good job. He worked for me for a little bit when I was back at TMC and did a great job. It'll be a good opportunity for us to get back together.

"They've already got a good team and they are running good. They are thinking I'm going to bring something to the table and hopefully that will work out. If one car goes out to qualify and is too loose or too tight than we can change the other. It's the same thing in the heat races if we're in different heats. It should balance out and be able to help myself and Paul win races."

*SEASON STATS* -
18 races, 1 win, 5 top fives, 10 top 10s, 16 top 15s, 16 top 20s

*UP NEXT* -
Friday and Saturday at Eldora Speedway near Rossburg, Ohio, for the 32nd annual Kings Royal with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series

*MEDIA LINKS* -
Website: http://www.SammySwindell1.com
Twitter: https://twitter.com/1sam91

*SPONSOR SPOTLIGHT* - Brown & Miller Racing Solutions
Brown & Miller Racing Solutions is a leader in lightweight hoses and fittings within the motor sports industry. For more information, visit http://www.BMRS.net.

"I've run Brown & Miller Racing Solutions products for quite a few years and they've always been first class," Swindell said. "They are always innovating and trying to make their products better."

Swindell would also like to thank John Christner Trucking, J. Davidson Scrap Metal Processors, Energy Release, High Performance Lubricants, Sweet Manufacturing, FK Rod Ends, Sweet Manufacturing, Simpson Race Products, HRP Wings, Schoenfeld Headers and Driver Websites for their continued support.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/07/15...-cjb-motorsports-this-weekend-at-kings-royal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil ASCS In Montana This Weekend​*
For the fourth year, the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network makes the journey to Big Sky country with the National Tour going head-to-head with the stars of the ASCS Frontier Region at the Electric City Speedway in Great Falls, Mont. on Friday, July 17 and Billings Motorsports Park onSaturday, July 18.

In three previous visits of the Electric City Speedway, just as many drives have found Victory Lane with Brock Lemley piloting the locally owned Petersen Motorsports No. 23n past Jason Johnson for victory in 2012. Tony Bruce, Jr. added his name to the list of winners the following with year with Brad Loyet taking the top podium step in 2014.

Looking at the breakdown of lap leaders at the Electric City Speedway, six drivers have shown the way at the Great Falls oval in National Tour competition, with Tony Bruce, Jr. topping the statistic with 25 laps led.

Brock Lemley is a close second at 23. The site of Blake Hahn's first career National Tour lead laps; the 2014 visit puts the Oklahoma shoe third in total laps led at 21.

It was Brad Loyet who denied the 2014 Brodix Rookie of the Year his first win, and is the only repeat lap leader in three races with 12. Jason Johnson has led the way for seven laps. Three different leaders in the 2013 feature, Dustin Morgan posted a pair of laps led.

Car Counts at the Electric City Speedway have steadily increased since 2012, with 26 in the series debut. The following year went to 30, with 33 drivers making the call in 2014.

Round three at the Billings Motorsports Park, Jason Johnson and Jeff Swindell have scored Lucas Oil ASCS wins at the Montana oval. Johnson was one of three leaders in the 2013 weather delayed debut with 18 to his credit. Logan Forler for seven and Brad Loyet for five put the gold star on the Jimmy Sills prepared surface. Seeing another great racing surface in 2014, Jeff Swindell denied all challengers to lead the full 30 laps.

Bringing 29 drivers to Billings in 2013, the following year bumped one to 30.
While current Lucas Oil ASCS point's leader, Aaron Reutzel, has yet to lead a lap in Montana with the National Tour, the Clute, Texas star has led 83 laps in seven events for three Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour wins.

Victory number one of the 2015 National Tour in the Fred Brownfield Classic pushed Johnny Herrera to the runner-up spot with 62 points to make up. Seth Bergman holds third with Wayne Johnson currently fourth. Matt Covington makes the top-five in tour standings.

For the ASCS Frontier Region, it has been the year of J.J. Hickle thus far as the Washington shoe has posted three wins and nothing less than a podium against the Montana based region in 2015. Phil Dietz with eighth top-fives' and a single victory holds second with Canada's Kelly Miller third. Fresh off his first Gold Cup victory at the Castrol Raceway in Edmonton, AB, Can. Skylar Gee is currently fourth with Trever Kirkland holding down fifth.

Friday, July 17 at the Electric City Speedway will open at 5:00 P.M. with racing getting underway at 7:30 P.M. (MT). The night's card will include Super Socks and Modifieds. For more information on the Electric City Speedway, log onto http://www.electriccityspeedway.com or call (406) 727-4884.

Saturday, July 18 at the Billings Motorsports Park opens at 6:00 P.M. with racing at 7:00 P.M. (MT) and will include Modifieds. More information on the Billings Motorsports Park can be found at 
http://www.billingsmotorsportspark.com or by calling (406) 839-1931.
For continued updates on the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network, log ontohttp://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/07/15/lucas-oil-ascs-in-montana-this-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The 32nd Annual Kings Royal | July 17-18 | #GameofThrones​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Farney Learns Winning Lesson At Terre Haute​*
Aaron Farney led wire to wire to earn his first AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Championship victory during round three of Indiana Sprint Week Wednesday at the Terre Haute Action Track.

The 19-year-old from Brookston, Ind., ran the extreme high side of the vaunted half-mile and continually pulled away from the field, slicing through lapped traffic to win the Don Smith Classic by 5.193 seconds in the DCT Motorsports No. 15f.

"It means the world to me. I can't believe it," Farney said. "The whole race, I just thought someone would be there every time I screwed up. I hit the wall too many times and luckily it always bounced just right. To say that I won at Terre Haute is amazing, and to do it on the fence. I can't even explain it. I can't thank Robert Ballou enough. He sets up my car and tries to teach me how to do this right. He told me it would be up there and I have had to learn how to run a cushion. I knew had to get through traffic quickly, so I tried to be as aggressive as possible. It's not easy in USAC and I never would have thought it would come this fast, or especially at this track."

Farney took the lead from the pole, as Chad Boespflug took second and Robert Ballou jumped all the way to fourth from ninth on the opening lap. A pair of cautions after four laps were complete showed that Ballou was strong, as he was attacking for second on both restarts.

Ballou slid to the second spot on the restart on lap four and he took off after Farney for the lead. The lead duo took off and checked out on the field, as the race went past halfway in a torrid pace. Farney was flawless as he encountered traffic, making huge runs on the backmarkers to put some distance between himself and Ballou.

A red flag for Thomas Meseraull with 13 laps to go set up a run to the checkered flag. Farney pulled away one he and Ballou reached lapped traffic, claiming the victory with Ballou finishing second.

"I couldn't be happier," Balou said. "If I'm ever gonna get beat by anybody, I want it to be him. They're a great family and they've let me help them with these sprint cars and building their cars and teaching Aaron. I knew on that red that as long as he could keep that thing pointed forward, it was his race to win. He showed up ready to run and run hard tonight, and he had a one-track mind toward the end, trying to knock down laps as fast as he could. I've been there before myself and I'm glad the rope didn't ever break on him. I know what I've got, probably even before the green drops, and I knew we were a bit too good too early. I'm tickled with a 1-2 finish for us and ready for tomorrow."

Dave Darland finished third with Chad Boespflug and Chase Stockon completing the top five.

Mitch Wissmiller was the fast qualifier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../farney-learns-winning-lesson-at-terre-haute/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Last-Lap Pass Lifts Stewart Friesen​*
Stewart Friesen slipped under Pat Ward exiting the fourth turn on the final lap to win the Super DIRTcar Series Greatest Drivers 65 by half a car-length Wednesday night at Five Mile Point Speedway.

Friesen had stalked Ward, who was looking for his first big-block modified series points win since 2005, from the halfway mark. He twice managed to lead a lap by inches before Ward seemed to have pulled ahead enough to secure the win with his high line.

"It was awesome," Friesen said. "I just had a great car and I got good forward bite driving off the corner. You can always go side by side with Pat. I didn't want to get into him. I'm thrilled for Mike (car owner Payne). He never gave up on this series."

Friesen, a former Five Mile Point Speedway champion and a member of the track's 65 Greatest Drivers all-time list, earned $6,000 for his first Super DIRTcar Series win of the season. He started ninth on the grid in the Honeoye Auto Parts No. 7z. He took over second from Larry Wight on lap 35 and the duel with Ward - including four restarts, was on.

"I was trying to win the race and I went into the third turn too hard, got loose and the let the other guy go by me," Ward shrugged. "We're getting better and better every race, but I should have had this one."

Danny Johnson, who ran in the top five throughout, finished third ahead of Tim Fuller and Billy Pauch Jr. after a lengthy hard-fought battle.

Matt Sheppard and Billy Decker placed 11th and 12th respectively and are now, unofficially, tied atop the standings.

*The finish:*
Stewart Friesen, Pat Ward, Danny Johnson, Tim Fuller, Billy Pauch Jr., Brett Hearn, Jimmy Phelps, Larry Wight, Mike Maheney, Peter Britten, Matt Sheppard, Billy Decker, Erick Rudolph, Keith Flach, Danny Creeden, Mark Kislowski, Tyler Siri, Chris Ostrowsky, Adam Roberts, Rich Scagliotta, Dave Rauscher, Anthony Perrego, Ronnie Johnson, Tyler Dippel, Jeff Hoetzler, Duane Howard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/last-lap-pass-lifts-stewart-friesen/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Carries Momentum Into Kings Royal​*
For one special weekend the Eldora Speedway, one of the most revered dirt tracks on the World of Outlaws circuit, transforms itself into the Magic Kingdom for sprint car drivers.

At the end of Saturday night, July 18, the Kings Royal sprint car winner becomes King, wearing the traditional crown, surveying his kingdom from the king-sized throne, dressed in regal garb.

The Kings Royal at Eldora is one of the most coveted victories in the history of dirt track racing and pays a $50,000 King's bounty to the winner! It also brings out a large number of competitors and A-list drivers.

Joey Saldana, who pilots the Motter Equipment HE&M Saw Beltline Body Shop 71M, is a two-time Kings Royal champion, scoring victories in 2002 and 2006. He has won the Friday evening prelude to the Kings Royal known as the Knight Before the Kings Royal.

When he won the Kings Royal in 2002, Saldana called it one of the most significant victories of his career because it was the win that made him feel like he would be a legitimate contender in World of Outlaws racing.

Saldana, known as King Joey XXIII, a royal designation commensurate with his most recent victory, names Tony Stewart's legendary half mile his most favorite track, which may be perplexing to some. In addition to celebrating success, he has seen the track from a helicopter as he was being evacuated following a severe crash in 2010.

"I love driving into the place," said Saldana. "You drive through corn fields and all of a sudden, there's the track. It's the sprint car driver's 'Field of Dreams.' This place commands respect and you have to earn your achievements. I have paid my dues at Eldora, but I always look forward to the highlights of this track and think more about the good than the bad.

"In World of Outlaws racing you have to be comfortable and enjoy what you do. I really enjoy being around the team and I am having fun. As tough as Donny (Schatz) has been this year, it's been fun racing.

"We had a great car at Cedar Lake and it gives you confidence. My dad always said, 'you're only as good as your last race' so as it turns out, with the extremely saturated track which caused cancellation of the Brad Doty Classic, we have a lot of energy going into the Kings Royal weekend.

"It's too bad that Mother Nature interfered with the Brad Doty Classic. It always brought out a lot of steep competition and gave you a good sample of what you were going to face at the Kings Royal. And also, everyone liked to come out for Brad (Doty).

"We are excited and think we have a great shot at a third Kings Royal title."
Kendra Jacobs and Steve Post, the hosts of MRN's Winged Nation, believe that Donny Schatz and Saldana have the most momentum heading into the Kings Royal weekend.

The Motter team wants to prove them right.

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/WingedNation?fref=nf


----------



## Ckg2011

*Super DIRT Week Schedule Set​*
The 2015 NAPA Super DIRT Week is going to be the biggest week of racing and celebration in the storied 44-year history of the event that runs from Oct. 6-11.

Fans and competitors from 21 states and three countries are already making plans to descend on the New York State Fairgrounds for what's become known as Racing's Biggest Party, and with so many fans taking part of this event for nearly five decades it's truly the most anticipated annual New York motorsports tradition.

It all kicks off on Tuesday, Oct. 6, with a tech inspection day where all of the new and unique hot rods that will compete during the week are unveiled for officials to dissect. Cars hit the Moody Mile for the first time on Wednesday and qualify on Thursday.

At night on Wednesday the racing shifts to Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway for DIRTcar 358-Modified and DIRTcar Sportsman Modifieds, and on Thursday it's the DIRTcar 358-Modified Hurricane 100 at Brewertown (N.Y.) Speedway.

"Camping World Fast Friday" is now a jam-packed day with the Triple 20s for the Super DIRTcar Series Big-Block Modifieds, the Twin 20s for the DIRTcar 358-Modifieds and the Triple 10s for the DIRTcar Sportsman Modifieds running during the day along with USAC Silver Crown qualifying and DIRTcar Futures races. The Camping World Fast Friday action then shifts at night to "The Fast Track" Rolling Wheels Raceway Park in Elbridge, N.Y., where DIRTcar 358-Modifieds and ESS 360 Sprint Cars will put on a show at the monster 5/8-mile dirt oval.

The huge weekend kicks off on Saturday with the USAC Silver Crown Salt City 78 and DIRTcar 358-Modified Salute to the Troops 150. At night everything shifts back to Rolling Wheels Raceway Park for World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and "Win-and-You're-In"

DIRTcar Big-Block Modified features.

The massive week of racing wraps up on Sunday with DIRTcar Sportsman Modified 30-lap championship, the DIRTcar Pro Stock 25-lap event and the finale, the Super DIRTcar Series Syracuse 200.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/super-dirt-week-schedule-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brady Bacon holds the high line while battling Jerry ***** Jr. Thursday night at Indiana's Lincoln Park Speedway. (David E. Heithaus photo)​*
*Bacon Conquers Lincoln Park​*
Brady Bacon listed Lincoln Park Speedway as his arch nemesis heading into Thursday night's Indiana Sprint Week race, but the defending AMSOIL Sprint Car National champion reversed conquered the quarter-mile oval with his fifth USAC victory of the season.

Bacon took the lead from outside the front row, while polesitter Max McGhee, Kevin Thomas Jr. and Jerry ***** Jr. gave chase.

A red flag on lap 13 for Jake Swanson set up a restart that ***** used to take the lead, as he rotated underneath Bacon through turns one and two and powered down the backstretch in front. Bacon battled back, though, and he worked back in front of ***** on lap 14 just before the final caution of the night.

The final half of the race saw Bacon perform flawlessly down low on the speedway, as Thomas cleared ***** for second and came after him using the extreme high side of the track. Thomas closed to within a few car lengths before Bacon pulled away again.

Bacon held a .596-second advantage to take his 13th career victory, tying him for 38th all-time with Don Branson and Steve Chassey. It was also the 91st victory for the famed Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"It's no secret that this place has had our number, but we've worked and worked and tried everything we could think of to try to make this car better here," Bacon said. "We measured and cut on this car, and my Hoffman guys are just tireless workers who always put in the effort to get us better. I had one bad lap on the restart where my line had gone away some and the bottom was worked in enough for Jerry to sneak under me. I just got back after him and hit my marks to keep it out front after that."

Thomas rebounded from a tough Wednesday night to take home the runner-up spot after relentlessly trying every line imaginable in the Bakken Concrete - Indiana Underground Construction No. 17rw Maxim/Fisher.

"One and two worked for me early on, but it was my big problem at the end," Thomas said. "We were rolling right through three and four and get a great run, but I couldn't finish on the other end. It's a lot better than how we ran last night, and we needed to get back in the battle up front. Obviously we want to win, but it was a good night and we were going forward."

***** held strong in the third spot to take another podium finish at Putnamville aboard the Edison Motorsports - Crume Evans Insurance No. 10e Spike/Chevy.

"I was hoping I could sneak up there and I had a good rhythm going on the bottom. I got him and then I kinda goofed on my entry and he drove back by me when I screwed up," ***** said. "He got to the bottom more after that, and that yellow just cost me my rhythm or something, because we had nothing for him after that. It was a fun race coming from seventh, as tough as that is and I'm happy with our run. We've definitely gotten better on that kinda race track and running that line."

Hunter Schuerenberg, who was the fast qualifier, and Brady Short, who started 22nd, completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bacon-conquers-lincoln-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marshall Skinner Ends USCS Drought​*
Marshall Skinner received a king's welcome back to United Sprint Car Series filtercharged by K&N victory lane on Thursday night at Smoky Mountain Speedway.

Skinner, the 1999 USCS champion, started from the K&N Filters pole position and never looked back, blasting away from three-time season winner Eric Riggins Jr. and leading all 30 laps of the "Thunder in the Smokies A-main en route to his first series win in nearly two years.

The win, Skinner's first at SMS and his 26th career USCS victory, broke a drought dating back to Nov. 3, 2013 at Riverside Int'l Speedway and made for an emotional victory lane celebration for the Marion, Ark. native.

"[The car] was pretty good [tonight]," Skinner said. "I haven't been running any big tracks lately - we've been running Riverside [Int'l Speedway] and [I-30 Speedway in] Little Rock weekly. I won the championships at both of those tracks last year, but that's all I've been doing is running these small, quarter-mile little bullrings."

Skinner hung on for the win despite a restart with 13 laps to go, sparked when Brandon McLain blew a rear tire and spewed debris down the backstretch to draw the race's only caution flag.

Though Riggins was able to close up on Skinner's tail tank on the restart, he could never get close enough to mount a charge for the victory.

"We really got good about halfway through the race, and I think we probably could have run Marshall down if that caution hadn't come out," Riggins admitted. "We had some issues with some lapped cars holding us up before the yellow and after it, the car just wasn't the same. I think I just used up everything I had too soon tonight."

Riggins then faded on the final lap, as 11-time and reigning series champion Terry Gray snuck by on the inside to claim the runner-up spot at the twin checkers. Riggins was credited with third in the rundown, scoring the K&N Filters Podium Award.

Three-time USCS championship runner-up Danny Martin Jr. finished fourth, ahead of 2014 USCS Asphalt Thunder champion Morgan Turpen.

*The finish:*
Marshall Skinner, Terry Gray, Eric Riggins Jr., Danny Martin Jr., Morgan Turpen, Jay Dunham, Shawn Mott, Joe Larkin, Brandon McLain, Aubrey Black, Johnny Bridges, Nick Snyder.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/marshall-skinner-ends-uscs-drought/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Keselowski Joins Truck Series Field At Eldora​*
Brad Keselowski, and brothers Austin and Ty Dillon are on the preliminary entry list for next week's 1-800-CAR-CASH Mud Summer Classic NASCAR Camping World Truck Series race at Eldora Speedway.

Keselowski, the 2012 Sprint Cup champion, is the first past champion from NASCAR's top series to take part in the race. He'll drive the No. 29 Brad Keselowski Racing Ford as a teammate to Tyler Reddick.

The Dillons return to the track where they have both shown speed since first tackling it in Dirt Late Models. Austin won the inaugural Truck Series race in 2013. Ty has contended for the win in each of the first two years the event has been run on the half-mile dirt oval.

Other entries include two-time Eldora starter Ken Schrader; Bobby Pierce, the 2015 UMP DIRTCar Late Model Summernationals winner; Christopher Bell, driving the No. 54 Toyota for Kyle Busch Motorsports; and Chad Boat, son of 1998 Indianapolis 500 pole sitter Billy Boat.

The field also will feature stars of the Truck Series including two-time defending champion Matt Crafton, Erik Jones, Johnny Sauter, Timothy Peters, John Hunter Nemechek and Cole Custer.

The 150-lap race will be broken into segments of 60, 50 and 40 laps. As is dirt-track tradition, the starting field is set by five qualifying heat races.

_Motor Racing Network - "The Voice of NASCAR" - will have live coverage of Wednesday's 1-800-CAR-CASH Mud Summer Classic beginning at 7 p.m. (ET), with live streaming at MRN.com and on the MRN App._






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...ld-Truck-Series-Field-at-Eldora-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 World of Outlaws Knight Before The Kings Royal: One-On-One With Sammy Swindell​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*TORC's Greaves Attracts NASCAR Interest​*
TORC off-road star C.J. Greaves is in an enviable position: He can race whatever he wants. And as recent history attests, he's capable of winning in anything he races.

The 20-year-old Abrams, Wis. native claimed the 2010 and 2011 TORC Super Buggy titles not long after he transitioned from motorcycles to buggies, and then to short-course trucks - where he captured the TORC Pro 2 crown last year.

The lessons he learned racing motorcycles on dirt have propelled Greaves into a premier Pro 2 and Pro 4 racer in TORC competition. Greaves is the championship leader in both Pro 2 and in the elite four-wheel-drive Pro 4 division.

His time spent racing motocross taught Greaves a lot of lessons others needed to learn when they first took up off-road racing, so he was ahead of the curve.
"The line choice, being able to learn the track and the dirt and everything was 100 percent just like motocross," Greaves said. "You would go out on a motocross track and you'd find the good lines, the fast way around, and you could see the track deteriorating. Then, you could figure out how to go around it."

Greaves may find himself racing in another new series by the end of the year.
Johnny Greaves Motorsports drives Monster Energy-sponsored Toyotas, just like NASCAR star Kyle Busch, who has developed a friendship with the Greaves family.

Greaves has already tested a Kyle Busch Motorsports super late model at Orange County Speedway in Rougemont, N.C. The car he drove in testing was one that Christopher Bell - himself a dirt-to-asphalt convert - has also driven.

The 300 laps he logged in testing with KBM gave Greaves a much better idea of what to expect if he wants to trade in dirt for asphalt. Even if he does, Greaves said, he'll still keep his focus on short-course trucks. But there's no denying his interest in NASCAR.

"(The test) went really well and we're planning some good stuff for the future," Greaves told SPEED SPORT. "I've already got a super late model for back home now, and I'm going to do some racing in my own time and hopefully do some races for them by the end of the season.

"If they feel like I'm ready, then I'll give them 110 percent to try and make those guys and Toyota look good."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/torc-offroad/torcs-greaves-attracts-nascar-interest/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport & Pospisil Lead LOLMDS Drills​*
Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series and Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n preliminary heats for Silver Dollar Nationals set an event record with 60 cars entered for the Nebraska crown jewel event.

Jonathan Davenport and Tad Pospisil will start on the front row of Saturday's main event. There were two rounds of six heat races Friday night with only LOLMDS point leader Jonathan Davenport able to win both his first and second round heats.

In the first heat of round one, Nebraskan Tad Pospisil started off the night by coming from the 10th-starting spot to take the win.

The second heat went to Hall-of-Famer Billy Moyer, as he came from the fourth starting spot. Earl Pearson Jr. led all the way in heat three for the victory.

Jared Landers charged from the outside of row one to take lead in a battle that lasted all 12 laps.

Jason Utter swept heat five and Jonathan Davenport came home the winner in the sixth and final heat race of round one.

In round two, Chris Brown narrowly grabbed the win of the first heat. It took Davenport a while to get to the front in heat two after starting eighth, but eventually he got the lead and went on for the victory.

Scott Bloomquist, the defending Silver Dollar Nationals winner, was uncontested in winning heat three. R.C. Whitwell won handily in heat four.

Jimmy Owens won a great battle to take heat five, and Dennis Erb Jr. nabbed the final heat win of the night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/davenport-pospisil-lead-lolmds-drills/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Rolls To Victory No. 13​*
Three weeks ago the United States Modified Touring Series closed up shop for a summer vacation with Rodney Sanders standing in victory lane.

He was back at it again Friday night with a dominating win on the first night of the fifth annual Silver Dollar Nationals at the I-80 Speedway.

Not even the redraw could stand in the way of Sanders as he used his pole position to evade any chance of a brush-up thwarting his path to victory. In fact, only a few other drivers got next to Sanders-that was while he was briefly lapping them.

Initially, Terry Phillips and Cade Dillard stayed close but as the race grew longer Sanders's advantage ballooned to nearly a half-track lead on the Kosiski family's high-banked four-tenths-mile dirt oval.

A late-race caution with five to go in the 35-lapper gave his pursuers hope, but those hopes were dashed within seconds after the green flag waved to restart the race as the 25-year-old from Happy, Texas, cruised to his fifth straight win in the event (he swept both nights in 2013 and 2014).

The win was worth $3,000 to Sanders for his 58th career United States Modified Touring Series triumph.

Meanwhile, the racing action was close and back-and-forth throughout the field.

Jason Hughes, who started fourth but fell back to sixth in the early stages of the race, eventually worked his way back to the front and garnered the runner-up paycheck.

Jeremy Payne came on strong late in the race and out-dueled his former mentor, Terry Phillips, for the third spot while Dereck Ramirez rounded out the top five finishers.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jason Hughes, Jeremy Payne, Terry Phillips, Dereck Ramirez, Zack VanderBeek, Grant Junghans, Cade Dillard, Johnny Scott, Jesse Sobbing, Jordan Grabouski, Randy Timms, Joe Duvall, Tyler Groenendyk, Brian Green, Daniel Hilsabeck, Scott Carlson, Jesse Dennis, Casey Arneson, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Marc Hurd, Corey Dripps, Ben Kates, Jeremy Rasmussen.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/sanders-rolls-to-victory-no-13/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McDonald Tops Rilat At Golden Triangle​*
For the fourth time in his career, Scottie McDonald was first to the checkered flag with the Southern Trailer Works ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Griffith Truck and Equipment, topping Friday night's action at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park.

With a red flag on lap 19 playing to his advantage, McDonald kept pace with leader, Travis Rilat, who would fall to the runner-up spot on lap 23 as a rocker arm snapped in half, laying the engine down to allow the No. 88 to lead the final circuits.

Despite the broken engine, Rilat finished second with Tommy Bryant third. Channin Tankersley and Ray Allen Kulhanek made up the top five.

*The finish:*
Scottie McDonald, Travis Rilat, Tommy Bryant, Channin Tankersley, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Kevin Ramey, Jacob Lucas, Tyson Hall, Dustin Gates, Zane Lawrence, Michael McNeil, Caleb Martin, Klint Angelette, Larry Howery, Johnny Brown, Beau Smith, Cody Barksdale, Josh Baughman, Cody Stacy, Harry Yerrington, John Pate, Justin Fifield.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/mcdonald-tops-rilat-at-golden-triangle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knight Before The Kings Royal To Stewart​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6926&StatType=Race+Results

In spite a qualifying draw that sent him out last, there was little doubt Shane Stewart was the driver to beat at Friday night's Knight Before the Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway.

After qualifying third, Stewart won the Dash and started on the feature pole. Through two attempts to get the race started, Stewart built healthy leads on his nearest competitor. Sammy Swindell worked to catch the Larson Marks Racing driver as they fought their way through traffic but was never able to get much closer than a couple of car lengths.

In his mirror, a familiar foe emerged for Stewart - Donny Schatz. The two drivers, who have found themselves often battling in the first and second positions as the season has worn on, were poised to do it again Friday night.

On a restart on lap eight, Schatz threw a Hail Mary and drove his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car high against the wall in turns one and two. The daring move gave him two positions and moved him into the fourth spot. He battled past Daryn Pittman, then in third on lap 17 and then set his sights on Swindell who he caught and passed six laps later.

With just six laps remaining when the final caution of the night fell, Swindell tried to fight his way back around Schatz but wasn't able to make it happen. He eventually lost the third spot to Pittman.

Schatz tried to close the gap on Stewart's No. 2 Eneos/GoPro car in the closing laps but win number 21 was not to be tonight.

"I'm just really happy to be on the receiving end of having the (No. 15 of Donny Schatz) behind me instead of me being behind the 15, because it's been that way all year," Stewart said in victory lane. "Anytime (Donny Schatz) lines up close to you, you know you've got to be on your 'A' game."

"It's obviously great to win the Knight Before the Kings Royal. All these great fans here. You don't see these big crowds unless you go to the Knoxville Nationals and it's a testament to all the true fans we have that follow the sport."

Tonight's win was the fifth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season for Stewart, the 2005 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year. He is second to Schatz in both championship points and in total wins.

For the Fargo, N.D. native and six time series champion, the night did not turn out like he had hoped.

"We did everything we could," Schatz said. "This Bad Boy Buggies team did a phenomenal job and they gave me a great car - still have a little improvement for tomorrow. It felt really good in the top, bottom, middle - we've just got to be a little bit better."

Despite struggles that have plagued the No. 9 Great Clips team this season, third place finisher Daryn Pittman has seen his fortunes on the rise of late with several podium and top-five finishes. The 2013 series champion credited his team for long hours and determination to make things better.

"A win is obviously what you're shooting for," Pittman said. "But for us to feel like we were as fast as we were all night long, stay in the hunt and be right there with (Shane Stewart and Donny Schatz) is better than we have been and makes us excited to come back here tomorrow."

As the series prepares for another night of racing at historic Eldora Speedway on Saturday and of course, the coveted $50,000-to-win Kings Royal title, tonight's winner Stewart said he feels good about the momentum for his team.

"Hopefully this was a good omen for tomorrow."











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...e-Stewart-Wins-Knight-Before-Kings-Royal.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chris Martin Nails Down First Career Sprint Invaders Victory In Bloomfield​*
Chris Martin drove to his first career win with the Shottenkirk.com Sprint Invaders at Bloomfield Speedway in Bloomfield, Iowa Friday night. Though the Ankeny, Iowa driver claimed a victory at Antioch Speedway in California early in his career, it had been over two years since he tasted victory in the Chris Martin Racing #44.

Before a lap could be completed in the 20-lap feature event, Harold Pohren got upside down on the backstretch. He was uninjured. Nate Van Haaften, who had driven from eighth into the top five, and Corey Nelson suffered cut tires and exited as well.

Agan led from outside row one at the outset, ahead of Martin and Jarrod Schneiderman. Two laps were in the books when Jacob Glasgow slowed and entered the infield after his car was hit with debris. Meanwhile the leader Agan lost a pick-up bolt for the birdcage and retired on the hook.

Martin led Jarrod Schneiderman, Josh Schneiderman, Russ Hall and Evan Martin back to green flag racing. On lap four, Hall used the low side of one and two to pass Josh Schneiderman for third. On the next lap, Tim Moore made contact with the frontstretch wall and tipped over. He was uninjured.

Hall used the same move on the low side of one and two to grab second from Jarrod Schneiderman on the restart. One last caution flag flew for Mike Dapra who stopped with six laps to go. Hall had challenged Martin, but the leader chose Hall's low line in one and two and held him off for the win.

Jarrod Schneiderman was third, ahead of his brother Josh and Evan Martin. Dakota Hendrickson, Tony Shilling, hard-charger Jamie Ball, Dustin Clark and Dave Getchell rounded out the top five.

Agan, Evan Martin and Jarrod Schneiderman won heat races, while Jarrod also won the Dash. It was a busy night for Jarrod's team as he got into the wall in hot laps to avoid a spinning Hall.

"The car was working all night," said Martin in Victory Lane. "We started a little tight, but the track came to us. I'm really excited! I started on the bottom, but once I got to lapped traffic, I went to the top. I think (Hall) really closed the gap, and he showed me the low side was the ideal line in one and two. I went down there and the car stuck really well. Racing with the NSL brings such great drivers to the racetrack. There are 30 or 40 cars some nights. It's hard racing. They kick my butt a lot of nights, but that all paid off tonight."

"This stack-tube Schnee likes to run around the bottom," said Hall. "It was good early and it kind of went away. We were able to get into second. Chris Martin really manhandled this car and drove away from me. We were a top three car at the fairgrounds and blew a tire with a lap to go. Dirty Red and the team took the car to Brian Schnee and he had to weld the car. We got some Factory Kahne shocks from Wayne Priddy this week and everything seemed to work well."

"I've got to thank my crew, Matt (Rogerson) and Kelly (Behnken)," said Jarrod Schneiderman of the work needed after hot laps. "My brother's crew was here too helping us change parts and get ready for the heat race. I was actually ready to call it a night, but they fought hard. A lot of the feature was about track position. Russ was running the bottom well, and we left the car a little free.  We just couldn't come off the corners like they could. We'll take third and go on to the next one!"

The Shottenkirk.com Sprint Invaders next event will be at the Dubuque Speedway in Dubuque, Iowa onThursday, July 30. For more information on the Shottenkirk.com Sprint Invaders, visitwww.SprintInvaders.com!

*Results:*
1. 44, Chris Martin, Ankeny, IA (1) 2. 29, Russ Hall, Pleasant Hill, IA (9) 3. 3G, Jarrod Schneiderman, West Burlington, IA (4) 4. 49, Josh Schneiderman, West Burlington, IA (6) 5. 4H, Evan Martin, California, MO (3) 6. 5H, Dakota Hendrickson, Omaha, NE (13) 7. 22, Tony Shilling, Knoxville, IA (5) 8. 5J, Jamie Ball, Knoxville, IA (18 ) 9. 16, Dustin Clark, Agency, IA (12) 10. 83, Dave Getchell, Sperry, IA (14) 11. 58, Andy Krieger, Burlington, IA (19) 12. 88, J Kinder, Holt's Summit, MO (20) 13. 85, Chase Wanner, Agency, IA (17) 14. 12G, Kelly Graham, Hedrick, IA (15) 15. 38, Mike Dapra, Gillette, WY (22) 16. 10T, Tim Moore, Rock Island, IL (11) 17. 4, Jon Agan, Knoxville, IA (2) 18. 126, Stacey Alexander, Lacona, IA (16) 19. 59, Jacob Glasgow, West Burlington, IA (10) 20. 34, Corey Nelson, Eugene, MO (7) 21. 3, Nate Van Haaften, Otley, IA (8 ) 22. 50P, Harold Pohren, Lowell, IA (21) DNS - 99, John Schulz, West Burlington, IA. *Lap Leaders:* Agan 1-2, C. Martin 3-20. *KSE Hard-Charger: Ball.*

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/07/18...career-sprint-invaders-victory-in-bloomfield/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Crowned King​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6927&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Neither rain nor Donny Schatz could keep Shane Stewart down on Saturday night as the Larson Marks Racing driver scored the biggest win of his career and was crowned 'King Shane' in a Kings Royal no one will soon forget.

"This is an awesome, awesome weekend," Stewart said in Victory Lane. "I don't even know what to say, it's an unbelievable feeling."

Mother Nature wreaked havoc early on as the skies opened up on Eldora Speedway just after the first Heat race of the night got underway. The rain persisted off and on for the next two hours and with track work, pushed the rain delay past four hours. By the time the track was back in racing condition, it was just past 1 a.m. Sunday morning.

Nearly three hours later and in front of packed house at Eldora, the green flag fell on the 40-lap Kings Royal feature with Tim Shaffer and Donny Schatz on the front row. Schatz dominated through the opening laps as Stewart charged through the field from a 14th place starting position.

By lap 17, Stewart had pulled his No. 2 Eneos/GoPro car in to fourth and began running down Jason Johnson for third position. The two traded the spot for the next several laps as Christopher Bell in second tried to make up ground on Schatz. Through several cautions and a battle with Bell, Stewart was in sight of his first ever Kings Royal win.

With just four laps to go and Stewart in second, Schatz's No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car sputtered and began to lose power, apparently nearly out of fuel. Stewart took the lead as the two exited turn two. Schatz tried to limp his car around the track but Brent Marks made contact with him and that brought out the final caution of the night.

On the restart, Stewart jumped out to a comfortable lead with Johnson in second and Daryn Pittman in third. Rico Abreu, who started 10th, battled past Pittman as the two dove into turn three.

Ultimately, Stewart claimed his first ever Kings Royal title, just after 4:30 a.m., and sixth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season. He is the eighth different driver in the last eight seasons to win the $50,000 Kings Royal prize. Stewart also completed a weekend sweep at Eldora Speedway after winning the Knight Before the Kings Royal on Friday night.

"I don't know what to say," Stewart said. "I just can't thank my guys enough. They gave me a great, great racecar all weekend long and I actually thought I had a legitimate shot at Donny there. I knew everyone had to be getting close on fuel. I don't know what to say!"

"This is definitely the biggest win of my career. I actually told myself coming into the weekend that this is definitely the best shot I've ever had at winning a big race. I can't thank these race fans enough for sticking around. By god, this is a late night and I'm going to celebrate."

Susie Barga, the sister of the late Eldora Speedway founder Earl Baltes, served as the Royal Sovereign and crowned Stewart in victory lane following the feature.

Just weeks after returning from injury, Jason Johnson has been proving that adversity will not keep him or his No. 41 Priority Aviation team down. His second place finish was his second podium finish since July 1.

"Three months ago, to be able to get back in a racecar was going to be a privilege," Johnson said. "To come back and already be on the podium in a couple of weeks, it feels really good."

Abreu, who charged forward throughout the night added to an already stellar year that has included two World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victories and success in other racing series. He was all compliments to the fans and facility.

"I just want to thank every one of these fans tonight," Abreu said. "You all could have headed home after it started raining and this place was still packed here. I don't know what time it is, but this is pretty damn impressive&#8230; definitely my favorite race track to come to every year."

Jac Haudenschild took home the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger Award, advancing 16 positions to finish in eighth.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action at Lernerville Speedway on Tuesday, July 21 for the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup Twins. For more information and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/silver-cup.

*Call him King Shane the 32nd​*










*NRA Sprint Invaders A Main​*





*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...wart-Wins-Kings-Royal-at-Eldora-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Layser Breaks Through At Wake County​*
Andrew Layser scored his first USAC feature victory during Friday night's 35-lap USAC Eastern HPD Midget race at Wake County Speedway.

He passed Kyle Craker on lap five and led the rest of the way to beat Chris Lamb, Matt Lundstrom, Craker and George Kurtz.

*The finish:*
Andrew Layser, Chris Lamb, Matt Lundstrom, Kyle Craker, George Kurtz, Eric Lewis, Sam Hatfield, Nic Davidson, Jessica Bean, Scott Hunter, Nikki Carroll, Jake Nelke, Calvin Carroll.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/layser-breaks-through-at-wake-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Is An I-80 Sweeper​*
Rodney Sanders started 13th in Saturday's United States Modified Touring Series main event, but it took him just 15 laps to take the lead and speed to his second win of the weekend at the I-80 Speedway during the fifth annual Silver Dollar Nationals.

Sanders's 59th career USMTS triumph was his sixth straight in the Silver Dollar Nationals, completing his third straight sweep at the Kosiski family's crown jewel event at the high-banked four-tenths-mile speedplant.

Outside front row starter Jeremy Payne held off polesitter Corey Dripps to lead the first lap, and then built a huge margin between himself and the field over the next eight laps.

A caution on lap 9 erased Payne's advantage, and two laps after the restart Dereck Ramirez snuck underneath at the flagstand to lead lap 11.

However, the next yellow flag on lap 13 was for Ramirez who slowed quickly with a broken suspension, handing the lead over to Terry Phillips.

Phillips was able to fend off Sanders for one lap, but by lap 15 Sanders had control and never relinquished the lead again, pacing the final 20 laps to score another $3,000 paycheck.

Jason Hughes, who started four spots behind Sanders in 17th, came on strong late in the race and was actually faster than Sanders on the stopwatch but ran out of laps and had to settle for the runner-up finish for the second time in as many nights.

After starting fourth and finishing tenth Friday, USMTS rookie points leader Jesse Sobbing started tenth on Saturday and clawed his way to a third-place finish at the checkers ahead of Phillips.

Brian Green recorded his career-best USMTS finish in fifth.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jason Hughes, Jesse Sobbing, Terry Phillips, Brian Green, Zack VanderBeek, Jordan Grabouski, Casey Arneson, Tyler Groenendyk, Daniel Hilsabeck, Darron Fuqua, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Scott Carlson, Joe Duvall, Josh Most, Brian Perdue, Grant Junghans, Jeremy Rasmussen, Cade Dillard, Jeremy Payne, Johnny Scott, Corey Dripps, Dereck Ramirez, Dylan Smith.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/sanders-is-an-i-80-sweeper/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Breaks Through In WoO LMS​*
Returning to the World of Outlaws Late Model Series after a one-race hiatus, Darrell Lanigan, the three-time and defending series champion led the final 13 laps of Saturday's NAPA Auto Parts Gopher 50 at Deer Creek Speedway to score his first WoO LMS victory of the season.

Driving a second Wayman McMillan-owned Black Diamond by Club 29 Race Car as a teammate to Morgan Bagley, the second-starting Lanigan overtook polesitter Boom Briggs on lap 38 and led the remaining distance to earn $11,900 for the 71st WoO LMS victory of his career and his third consecutive Gopher 50 triumph.

"This is definitely special to come back up here in Morgan's car and get the win," said Lanigan, who after struggling through the first half of the WoO LMS season pulled his own race team off the national tour following July 9's event at Hibbing (Minn.) Raceway to refocus the team and his Club 29 Race Cars business. "It just shows what kind of equipment we've got. We've done a lot of testing this year for everybody else and it's kind of got us behind a little bit. We're gonna go back and build us a new car like Bagley's here and go from there."

Earning his first victory since winning a single-season record 17 WoO LMS events in 2014, Lanigan, 45, took the checkered flag 0.872 seconds ahead of sixth-starting Chub Frank. WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton advanced from seventh to finish third, while Briggs slid back to fourth. Frank Heckenast Jr. survived power-steering issues to finish fifth after charging to second and challenging Briggs for the lead early in the race.

The return to victory lane came in Lanigan's second night behind the wheel of Bagley's backup machine. The first night at Gillette (Wyo.) Thunder Speedway on July 14 saw Lanigan win his heat race to earn a front-row starting spot before thunderstorms washed out the night's A-Main.

Lanigan was again on the front row for Saturday's feature, but it wasn't until the second half of the race that he became a factor. After fading to fourth early, Lanigan moved back up third by the time the second of the race's two cautions waved on lap 33.

After quickly taking second from Heckenast on the restart, Lanigan began to challenge Briggs for the lead. Lanigan used a hard dive into turn three on lap 34 to briefly race ahead of Briggs, but Briggs crossed Lanigan over and pulled back out front by the time the two leaders reached the flag stand.

Lanigan used a more conservative approach on his second attempt at passing Briggs, constantly working the leader over before completing the winning move exiting turn four on lap 38.

"That caution was what I needed," Lanigan said. "Frankie gave me the outside (for the double-file restart) and I knew that was a mistake. We had a little harder tire on than I think they did, but once they gave me that outside and that black, I was good."

After restarting fifth following the lap-33 caution, Frank followed Lanigan forward to grab third on lap 34. He took second from his teammate Briggs shortly after Lanigan went by for the lead and began to close the gap. But Frank's bid to end a nearly six-year WoO LMS winless streak came up just short.

"We were a little hard on tire," said Frank, who drove his Sorbera Family Chiropractic-sponsored Longhorn Chassis to his ninth top-five finish of the season. "Once the track totally went slick I could get around the bottom pretty good and go through the middle pretty good. That restart, I really stuck good and got by those guys.

"I was catching Darrell, but passing him would've been tough. It was hard to pass, but you could race all over. That's what's awesome about this track."

After running just outside the top five for most race, Clanton also charged forward on the lap-33 restart to cross the finish line third in his Weldbank Energy Capital Race Cars house car.

His 10th straight top-five finish stretched his advantage in the WoO LMS standings to 194 points over Josh Richards, who finished eighth.

*The finish:*
(2) Darrell Lanigan/50 $11,900
2. (6) Chub Frank/50 $5,550
3. (7) Shane Clanton/50 $3,550
4. (1) Boom Briggs/50 $3,050
5. (3) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $2,650
6. (11) Rick Eckert/50 $2,350
7. (10) Eric Wells/50 $1,950
8. (4) Josh Richards/50 $2,050
9. (14) Morgan Bagley/50 $1,750
10. (5) Jimmy Mars/50 $1,250
11. (9) Tim McCreadie/50 $1,700
12. (16) Chase Junghans/50 $1,550
13. (8 ) Brandon Overton/50 $1,750
14. (19) Tyler Bruening/49 $1,500
15. (17) Lance Matthees/49 $850
16. (20) Mike Prochnow/49 $800
17. (15) Jordan Yaggy/49 $770
18. (13) Justin Hirt/49 $750
19. (21) John Winge/47 $730
20. (18 ) Nick Herrick/47 $700
21. (12) Jason Rauen/32 $700
22. (22) David Fieber/32 $725​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/lanigan-breaks-through-in-woo-lms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Butterball Memorial To Mike Marlar​*
Mike Marlar took home the $10,028 payday for winning Saturday's Sunoco Race Fuels Paul "Butterball" Woolridge Memorial at Richmond Raceway sanctioned by the Southern National Bonus Series.

Tommy Bailey would lead the opening circuit of the 59 lap contest before Justin Rattliff would challenge for the lead and take the lead on lap three and pull away a bit from Bailey as would start working traffic on lap nine.

Jason Jameson would roll into the third spot and pressure Bailey for second before finally working past him in lapped traffic on lap 21.

A three car tangle involving Jason Barrett, Greg Johnson and James Rice would slow the action on lap 25. After a Michael Chilton spin on the frontchute one lap after the restart, Rattliff would again motor away from the pack until lap 35 when Skylar Marlar and Duane Chambelain would tangle in turn one and Cody Mahoney would also be collected in the melee, ending all three drivers night.

Rattliff would again keep Jameson about five cars away, while Mike Marlar would now pressure Jameson for second as the leader caught slower traffic on lap 47.

The 50th circuit would see business pick up at the point as Marlar would work past Jameson and began to challenge Rattliff for the lead and would work under Rattliff for the top spot on lap 52 and Jameson would get by Rattliff as well.

Jameson would work under Marlar for the lead off of turn four on lap 53 and the duo would battle side by side for lead, with Marlar retaking the race lead on lap 54 at the start/finish line.

Marlar would drive on the score his third "Butterball" victory in the Ronnie Delk owned Delk Equipment/R&S Trading/VP Race Fuels/Speedy Towing sponsored No,. 157 Rocket Chassis sporting a Cornett Race Engine.

Jameson would finish second, with Rattliff taking the final podium position in third. Jackie Boggs and 23rd starting Josh Rice would complete the top five.

*The finish:*
Mike Marlar, Jason Jameson, Justin Rattliff, Jackie Boggs, Josh Rice, Tommy Bailey, Stephen Breeding, Chris Combs, Johnny Wheeler, David Payne, Derek Fisher, Greg Johnson, Jason Barrett, Elliott Despain, Duane Chamberlain, Skylar Marlar, Cody Mahoney, Walker Arthur, Ben Adkins, Ross White, Michael Chilton, James Rice, Aaron Hatton, Austin Smith, Mark Frazier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/butterball-memorial-to-mike-marlar/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Baughman Bounces Back At Battleground​*
After a ride on Friday night that sent the FK Midwest No. 17 over the wall at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park, Josh Baughman rebounded to victory Saturday at Battleground Speedway with the Southern Trailer Works ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Griffith Truck and Equipment.

Channin Tankersley finished second with Klint Angelette, Kevin Ramey, and Scottie McDonald making the top five.

*The finish:*
Josh Baughman, Channin Tankersley, Klint Angelette, Kevin Ramey, Scottie McDonald, Zane Lawrence, Ray Allen Kulhanek, Tyson Hall, Dustin Gates, Jacob Lucas, Beau Smith, Tommy Bryant, Caleb Martin, Michael McNeil, Larry Howery, Travis Rilat, Randy Allen, John Pate, Trey Schmidt, Cody Stacy.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/baughman-bounces-back-at-battleground/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Stops Reutzel In Billings​*
Wild might be the proper description of the feature at the Billings Motorsports Park with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network as Johnny Herrera held off Aaron Reutzel for his second victory of the season.

Three, and at times four wide in slower traffic to keep the B.C. Funds No. 87 at bay, a late-race caution cooled the action for the final two laps.

"The only car I ever saw was the No. 87, when we got into some lapped traffic and I was just looking for a line," Herrera said. "With two and three cars just right there, you have to just pick your lines and it can take away your momentum," said Herrera. "I just have to give a hats off to Chris (Stivers), all my sponsors, these fans that keep coming out and supporting us, and especially my fiancé back home; without her this wouldn't be as fun so this one's for her."

After two caution flags brought back the start, Herrera chased Jordan Weaver into the first two turns. Taking over the lead in turns three and four of the opening lap, the MVT No. 45x set a torrid pace into slower traffic; finding the back of the field by the eighth lap.

Picking his way through the back markers, a bobble inside the final 10 laps on a lapped car set up a run for Reutzel, who had his hands full with Wayne Johnson.

Pulling to the back bumper of the No 45x, Reutzel dove, slid, and used every inch of the BMP Speedway, pulling even several times with Johnny only to be picked by a slower car.

The final three laps, the pair was three wide and finally four wide with Herrera barely clearing the top side to hold off Aaron just as the caution waved for a car stopped in turn four.

Back to green, Reutzel was there but would not be able to get the lead, as the No. 87 worked to keep Wayne Johnson in third.

"We had a winning racecar, just lapped traffic and things didn't fall our way but we were quick," Reutzel said. "Hats off to Johnny, he works his butt off. He's not one of these guys that sits around and lets his crew do all the work. He does a great job and deserves to win some of these deals."

Wayne Johnson, Seth Bergman, who started 22nd and Matt Covington rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Johnny Herrera, Aaron Reutzel, Wayne Johnson, Seth Bergman, Matt Covington, Phil Dietz, Kyle Bellm, D.J. Brink, J.J. Hickle, Jordan Weaver, David Hoiness, Blake Hahn, Skylar Gee, Jeremy McCune, Mark Chisholm, Kris Miller, Tyler Gabel, Bryan Brown, Steve Nelson, Joe Perry, Josh Ostermiller, Joe Ramaker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/herrera-stops-reutzel-in-billings/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Norm Nelson Classic Goes To Waelti​*
Brandon Waelti scored a popular hometown victory winning the second annual Norm Nelson Classic 20-lap Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie/Mid-State Equipment Badger Midget Series feature Sunday night at Angell Park Speedway.

Waelti took the lead on the third circuit after Mark Heinert and Jeff Zelinski each led one lap. Series points leader Bill Balog moved into second place one lap later. Balog took the lead on lap eight, taking advantage of a lapped car.

Two laps later Balog slowed with mechanical problems, bringing out the caution and retiring from the event.

Waelti and David Budres then pulled away from the field. The lead duo spent the final six laps in lapped traffic, with Waelti maintaining his advantage.

Waelti driving the Harlan Kittleson owned Stealth/Duratech No. 15 finished 1.1 seconds ahead of Budres, Aaron Schuck, Mike Stroik, and Heinert.

"The Duratech engine ran great tonight. It's always nice to win memorial races that remember great Angell Park drivers," said Waelti, who scored his eighth career midget victory at the track and first in three years.

Zach Boden led the entire distance winning his third straight Badger 600 Micro Series presented by My Race Pass. Boden held off a late race challenge from series points leader Will Gerrits. Gerrits was shuffled back to sixth place on the last lap when several cars made contact.

Jake Gerrits placed second, followed by heat race winner Chad Bogar, Tyler Brabant and Tory Strauss.

*The finish:*
Brandon Waelti, David Budres, Aaron Schuck, Mike Stroik, Mark Heinert, Buddy Luebke, Brad Greenup, Derek Childs, Jason Dull, Kyle Koch, Neil Weigen, Denny Smith, Travis Spencer, Bryce Dunn, Don Bigelow, Laura Smith, Bill Balog, Tom Bigelow, Scott Zane, Jeff Zelinski, Johnny Murdock, Paul Shaffer, Randy Reed.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/norm-nelson-classic-goes-to-waelti/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Price-Miller Earns First IRA Triumph​*
Sixteen-year-old sprint sensation Parker Price-Miller captured top honors in the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series portion of the second annual Norm Nelson Classic at Angell Park Speedway on Sunday evening.

Miller, who hails from Kokomo, Ind., is a regular with the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions. He made an overnight trip from Eldora Speedway after attending the Kings Royal. Miller estimated he got about one hour of sleep prior to Sunday's victory.

He made the trip worthwhile as he captured his seventh win of the 2015 season, and his first career checker with the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series. In doing so he became the eighth different winner in IRA competition this season, and the sixth different winner in the past six events.

"We've been close here at Sun Prairie several times, it was pretty cool to get a win here in a winged car," noted Miller. "The crew, and I are running on about one hour of sleep after Eldora."

Miller caught a hard charging Mike Reinke in lapped traffic on lap 25 of the 30-lap headliner. Miller then held off Reinke after a late race caution to earn the victory.

For Reinke, the second place performance Sunday was his third consecutive podium finishing. After having won at Manitowoc two weeks ago Reinke has notched back-to-back second place performances.

"I kind of kept messing up behind the lapped cars. I just made some wrong decisions. My crew gave me a car to win with," said Reinke. "The crew gave me a car that was fast enough I just didn't get it accomplished."

Scotty Thiel equaled his best finish of the season, taking home the final podium spot.
The evening's 30 lap feature pushed off with Reinke starting on the pole and Jordan Goldesberry to his outside.

At the start Reinke was able to slide up in front of Goldesberry garnering the lead position while Thiel did battle with seven-time IRA kingpin Bill Balog for the third spot.

Balog held the third position briefly when he suddenly lost power coming off turn four on the second lap, diving off the track while the field scattered behind him. The caution flag then appeared slowing the pace.

It would be the end of a frustrating night for Balog, who earlier in the evening dropped out of the Bagder Midget Series feature after tangling with a back marker while leading.

Underway again, Reinke went back to showing the way with Goldesberry, Thiel and Miller in tow.

Miller wasted little time advancing making effective passes using the low line coming off the turns. He slipped past Thiel for third on lap four and then sliced past Goldesberry for the runner-up spot three circuits later.

Out front Reinke caught the tail of the field and began to work lapped traffic. The duo of Reinke, and Miller fought for the lead less than a car length apart darting in and out of lapped machines while separating themselves from the third place battle which waged between Goldesberry and Thiel.

On lap 17 Jeremy Schultz and Jim Moughan tangled while doing battle for the fifth spot, with both drivers coming to a halt in turn three. Both were able to continue from the tail of the field after making repairs.

Underway again Reinke went back to setting the pace with Miller increasing the pressure with each passing lap. After getting held up briefly by a lapped car Reinke would fall to Miller's charge on lap 25. Reinke quickly gathered up momentum and started to seek a way back to the top spot.

On lap 27 Miller began to mix it up with lapped cars in effort to hold the lead spot, the machines of Blake Nimee, and Matt Vandervere would come to a rest on the racing surface on lap setting up a dash to the finish. At the same time Goldesberry dropped from the event while running fourth.

Miller got a solid restart and Reinke was unable to challenge, having instead to fend off the advances of Thiel who was seeking the second spot. Miller extended his lead to five car lengths over the final circuits to claim the victory.

Reinke earned runner-up honors for the second straight week with Thiel joining the lead duo on the podium with a third place effort.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/price-miller-earns-first-ira-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Race Information​*
Motor Racing Network - "The Voice of NASCAR" - will have live coverage of the 1-800-CAR-CASH Mud Summer Classic Camping World Truck Series race from Eldora Speedway on Wednesday, beginning at 7 p.m. (ET) - with live streaming at MRN.com and on the MRN App.

Wednesday's race marks the third trip for the Truck Series to the famed half-mile dirt oval in Rossburg, Ohio. Below is some information and stats to get you ready for the race.

*Schedule of Events/Broadcast Information*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...istics/2015/03/Eldora-Schedule-of-Events.aspx

*Race and Qualifying Procedures*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...03/Eldora-Race-and-Qualifying-Procedures.aspx

*Entry List*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...D=3&YearID=44&RaceID=6834&StatType=Entry+List

*Driver Averages*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...SubSeriesID=3&TrackID=80&DisplayType=10+Races

*Driver Stats*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...3&YearID=44&RaceID=6834&StatType=Driver+Stats

*Track Information*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...dway+Rossburg+Ohio|NASCAR+Camping+World+Truck








*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...Articles/2015/07/Eldora-Race-Information.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cody Darrah (89) fights Brent Marks during UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions action at Port Royal Speedway earlier this year. (Dan DeMarco Photo)​*
*Marks Heads Back To Pennsylvania​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to Pennsylvania this week to take on the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup Twins at Lernerville Speedway and the Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway.

For 24-year-old Brent Marks, a Myerstown, Pa., native, the opportunity to run a select schedule with the series has been a valuable learning experience for him and his No. 19M BAPS Auto Paint & Supplies team.

After making a handful of starts with the series since the beginning of the season he caught back up with the Outlaws at Eldora and continues on into Pennsylvania.

"When we come out to race with the Outlaws we're racing with the best in the business," Marks said. "And I'm a firm believer in that you're only as good as who you race against. To get to the level that we want to be in the future we need to race against the best in the business and to get out there and see new places and learn new things, I learn a lot about myself as a driver."

In the last two seasons Marks and his team have ramped up their Outlaws schedule and found success with the series, scoring one top five and seven top ten finishes since 2014.

"The past two seasons have really helped me out with what we're doing. I've definitely become 100 percent better as a driver and we've learned a lot about our racecars. It's a whole different learning experience&#8230; you learn different things that you're not going to learn back in Pennsylvania."

For instance, Marks said, a slick race track in his home state is very different from a slick race track in Ohio. Track conditions combined with new track layouts provide new challenges in throttle management and braking he said.

The skills though aren't just valuable for competing with the Outlaws. Marks said the things he and his team learn when they run at tracks like Eldora, Volusia and New Egypt give them information that they can then take with them no matter where they go.

"That's really what it's about, getting in the car and bettering yourself."
In addition to this week, Marks and his family owned team plan to join the series in the run up to Knoxville Nationals and at the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals at the end of the season, among other events.

"Some people are content with racing locally but I want to be out there racing with the Outlaws one day - that's our ultimate goal."

Marks will look for his first ever series win as the World of Outlaws takes on the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup Twins at Lernerville Speedway on July 21, the Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway on July 24-25 and Lebanon Valley Speedway on July 26.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/marks-heads-back-to-pennsylvania/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McIntosh Is 28th Southern Nationals Winner​*
Donald McIntosh scored his first Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series victory Tuesday night at 411 Motor Speedway and pocketed the $3,500 first-place prize.

McIntosh led start to finish to become the 28th different winner in series history while driving the Blount Motorsports, Massey Electric, Stower's Cat and Tennessee R.V. sponsored Vic Hill Racing Engines-powered Rocket Chassis.

McIntosh and FK Rod Ends Fast Qualifier Mack McCarter led the field to the green flag with McIntosh gaining the point immediately while McCarter and Hill tucked into the second and third spots.

With the victory, McIntosh took over the series point lead and holds just a three-point lead over Vic Hill heading into Modoc Raceway.

*The finish:*
Donald McIntosh, Vic Hill, Mack McCarter, Billy Ogle Jr., Chad Ogle, Austin Smith, Casey Roberts, Mark Dotson, Craig Vosbergen, Stacy Boles, Jason Welshan, Forrest Trent, Cory Hedgecock, Jeff Neubert, Mike Marlar, Ronnie Johnson, Brett Miller, Kenneth Howell, Ross White.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/mcintosh-is-28th-southern-nationals-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bill Balog Grabs First NSL Victory​*
Bill Balog shook off the bad luck that has plagued him at times this season and recorded his first FVP National Sprint League victory Tuesday night at Hancock County Speedway.

The "North Pole Nightmare" almost completed a sweep of the night's events by setting quick time and winning the dash, needing only a heat win for the sweep. Balog earned $3,000 for his win.

Balog shot out early from the pole in the 25-lap feature ahead of Ian Madsen and Brian Brown. Tim Kaeding spun while running seventh with two laps in the books, bringing the first of three cautions in the event. Balog used the bottom of the track to increase his lead when the green flag waved again.

With eight laps in the books, Madsen reeled the leader in by using the high side and pulled even with him down the back straightaway. Balog held his lead in turns three and four, and went to the high side where Madsen was running.

On lap 11, Danny Lasoski took third from Brown, who spun while running fourth on lap 17. The caution flag erased a 2.3-second lead for Balog, who led Madsen, Lasoski, Bryan Clauson and Terry McCarl back to the green flag.

The seven-time IRA champion was a half lap from victory when Dakota Hendrickson spun in turn one, setting up a green-white-checkered finish.

Balog was unfazed, pulling away and winning ahead of Madsen and Lasoski, who earned his sixth straight podium finish.

Clauson, Terry McCarl, KSE Hard-charger Mark Dobmeier, Kaeding, Logan Forler, Brown and Brooke Tatnell completed the top 10.

Balog's quick time lap was 14.537 seconds on the four-tenths-mile banked oval.

"This is awesome," Balog said. "Something finally went our way. We had a couple restarts and I was worried about Ian getting me on the other end. I have to thank Buesser Concrete. We're against some great competition out here this year and they've stuck by me all these years. We played our cards right tonight."

"I tried everything I could," added Madsen. "We just got beat by the better team tonight. Congratulations to him. He's done an awesome job lately, and is fast wherever he goes. It was an awesome night for our team. We're really getting into a rhythm here with the Nehring Construction KCP Racing team. I knew the top was coming in. I probably showed that to Bill a bit. We just got beat. That's all you can say."

*The finish:*
Bill Balog, Ian Madsen, Danny Lasoski, Bryan Clauson, Terry McCarl, Mark Dobmeier, Tim Kaeding, Logan Forler, Brian Brown, Brooke Tatnell, Kaley Gharst, Lynton Jeffrey, Austin Johnson, Tasker Phillips, Matt Juhl, Dakota Hendrickson, Chris Martin, Austin McCarl.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/bill-balog-grabs-first-nsl-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*From Left To Right Cody Darrah And Dale Blaney​*






 *Overall Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup Winner The Low Rider Dale Blaney​*
*Blaney, Darrah Silver Cup Winners​*
*Race 1 Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6928&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

*Race 2 Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...tics.aspx?RaceID=6929&SubSeriesID=5&YearID=44

Dale Blaney and Cody Darrah both represent the face of overcoming adversity, finding success after a year that began with uncertainty about the future.

If they had not done so already though, the All Star Circuit of Champions stars proved Tuesday night that all of that is old news as they swept the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup Twins at Lernerville Speedway and beat the stars of the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series.

Blaney picked up both the first feature win of the night and ultimately the coveted Silver Cup trophy and $5,000 bonus - his first career Silver Cup win.

"We won the first leg a couple of years ago and (Tim) Shaffer won the second leg," Blaney said. "Two All Star guys took both of them. Cody (Darrah) wins this one and two All Star guys are up here, so it's awesome. This place is one of my favorites to come to... Just to come and compete with these guys is special."

"I was kind of in a dilemma three months ago and things have worked out great," said Blaney who was unsure then about funding for his team and now has a new sponsors and leads the ASCOC championship points standings.

He started the first feature in the 10th position and quickly worked his way through the field, moving into the top-five by lap 10 and then on a restart on that lap into the third position. He then set his sights on Daryn Pittman, using the high line to propel his No. 1B GoMuddy.com car around the No. 9 car on lap 13.

This set Blaney up for an epic battle with Schatz for the top spot. On a restart just before halfway, Blaney threw a slider in turns three and four and took over the top spot. The battle for the lead continued lap after lap with Schatz trying to make the high and low lines work and coming up short each time. As Blaney caught traffic he got space between he and Schatz and sailed to his second World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"I had a really good car from the get go and we were working the middle of one and two a bit," Blaney said. "I was just able to get to second and get a pretty good restart. Donny's the best there is and to race with him wheel-to-wheel like we did for a while, that's awesome for our team and the All Stars. We can compete with these guys and we have a good feeling every time we run with them."

The win was the 11th career series victory for Blaney, the 1998 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, enough to tie him with Brad Doty and Brooke Tatnell for 27th on the all-time wins list.

For Darrah, his victory in the second feature of the night was a replay of last season when he also won the second Silver Cup feature at Lernerville.

"Last year in the first feature I worked hard to run last to get a good front row spot in the second one," Darrah said. "This year, that wasn't the case. It's amazing to be up here in the front, winning these two races with us two All Star guys. I've learned so much from Dale Blaney this year, following him around."

From an eighth place starting position, Darrah made quick work of the field in front of him, battling for the third position by lap five. He drove his No. 89 J&K Salvage car around Chad Kemanah for third and then quickly ran down David Gravel in second, passing the No. 7 car on the back straight as they completed the seventh circuit.

Joey Saldana was the last car standing in Darrah's way and after running down Saldana got around him as the two drivers exited turn two on to the back. Saldana tried to battle back around but was not able to make the move. Greg Hodnett made a run in the late going of the feature but was not able to seriously challenge Darrah.

The win was Darrah's first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory since the same event one year ago.

"It's been such a cool situation," Darrah said of his move to his family owned team. "Going into this year I didn't know what I was going to do and from where I'm at now, I would never choose anything ever different. You just never know where you're at one day and the next you can be standing up here on the front stretch."

Blaney charged forward in the second feature, scoring the KSE Racing Hard Charger Award after advancing 11 positions to finish in eighth. His average finish in the two features was 4.5 compared to Darrah's 6.5.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action this Friday and Saturday at Williams Grove Speedway for the Summer Nationals. The Outlaws will also be competing against the Posse for the coveted Morgan Cup trophy. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/summer-nationals.

*Outlaws Go 4 Wide To Salute The Fans As Johnny Gibson Makes It Official​*




 *I Shot This Video​*
*Highlights of A Main No. 1​*





*Highlights of A Main No. 2​*





*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...laney-and-Cody-Darrah-Silver-Cup-Winners.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Rings In Eldora Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...3&RaceID=6834&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Christopher Bell outran Bobby Pierce in an overtime finish to win Wednesday night's Camping World Truck Series 1-800-CAR-CASH Mud Summer Classic at Eldora Speedway.

The 20-year-old Bell won in only his third series start piloting his Kyle Busch Motorsports Toyota to the win.

"It's just unbelievable," said Bell. "I've been coming here quite a few times. If you would have told me two years ago that my first win at Eldora would be in a truck, I would've told you were crazy."

"I'll tell you what, that's pretty awesome me and Bobby could come here and run 1-2," Bell said of his hard battles with Pierce throughout the night. "I never heard of him until I was at a sprint car race last year and he was running his late model. It's cool a couple of dirt guys can run 1-2 at a dirt racetrack."

The dirt track specialist was out front when the final competition caution of the night slowed the field on lap 110. He was able to stay there the rest of the way to the checkered flag including the green-white-checkered finish that was set up when Korbin Forrister spun on the fronstretch.

When the green flag flew, Bell got a great jump but Pierce would not give up and furiously tried to get around for the top spot in the closing laps including diving to the inside of the track on the final turn. But he came up short and had to settle for second place in his series debut.

"Bell did everything right to win the race,'' Pierce said. "It was a lot of fun out there."

Bell wound up leading twice for 106 total laps.

Tyler Reddick, Erik Jones and Daniel Hemric rounded out the top five .

Austin Dillon, who led eight laps on the night, finished sixth with John Hunter Nemechek, Cameron Hayley, Matt Crafton and Ty Dillon completing the first 10 finishers.

Sprint Cup regular Brad Keselowski started his first dirt race Wednesday night and was inside the top- 10 before crashing into the wall late in the race. He wound up finishing 28th.

The race was divided up into three segments, 60 laps-50 laps-40 laps and run for the third time at the historic half-mile Ohio dirt track owned by Tony Stewart.

There were a race record 13 caution flags on the night.

Pierce won the pole and the night's first opening qualifying race with Nemechek, Ken Schrader, Bell and Reddick winning the four others.

Crafton retained his series point lead, which is now 14 over Reddick with Erik Jones third 24 behind.

The NASCAR Camping World Truck Series now heads to Pocono Raceway on Saturday, August 1st.
















*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...r-Bell-Wins-Mud-Summer-Classic-at-Eldora.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Iowa State Win To Dollansky​*
Craig Dollansky won his first career feature with the FVP National Sprint League Wednesday night at the Iowa State Fair Speedway. The driver known as "The Crowd Pleaser" had a massive crowd to please. Ticket lines were backed up several blocks and required additional workers to accommodate the large throng of race fans. The win was worth a total of $4,000 for the Elk River, Minnesota driver. The night honored the late Danny Young, who lost his life twenty years ago. The Young family put up a $1,000 bonus for the night's winner.

Dollansky started on the pole of the 20-lap feature in the TKS Motorsports No. 2KS by virtue of his win in the Fuel Safe Dash. He would gain an early advantage, while Brian Brown moved into second from his fourth starting spot. Brooke Tatnell avoided disaster when the green flag fell and there was contact from another car. He would settle into third.

Four laps were run, when Ian Madsen spun in turn four. At the same time, Dakota Hendrickson came to a stop in turn two and retired from the event. Hendrickson had earlier turned over in his heat race. The slowdown did not affect Dollansky, as he pulled away. Late in the going, Brown closed the distance on the leader, but could do no better than second at the stripe. In an event supported strongly by Casey's General Stores, the lead pair would fly those colors. Tatnell, Danny Lasoski and Tim Kaeding completed the top five. Bryan Clauson, Bill Balog, Terry McCarl, Lynton Jeffrey and Matt Juhl rounded out the top ten.

Jeffrey set quick time on the event, while Brown, Terry McCarl and Lasoski won heat races. The event marked the first time in sixteen years that 410 sprint cars had visited the big half-mile in Des Moines. Jason Martin won the companion $1,500 305 sprint car feature.

"This is an awesome win for TKS Motorsports," said Dollansky in Victory Lane. "It's been a trying year for myself, my family, our fans and supporters. You just need to keep digging and battling. Tonight, we were fortunate enough to get track position, but at the same time, we capitalized on it. We've got a good team here, we've just got to keep working on it. Thank you to the NSL. Tod Quiring started a great series here."

"We haven't won one of these, so anytime you can see the front, you sit up in the seat a little higher," said Brown. "Congratulations to Craig. He's a world class sprint car driver. To start eighth in the Dash, and get to fourth&#8230;then to finish second was like a win for us. What a great crowd! Thanks for everyone for coming out."

"We knew how important the start was," said Tatnell. "We're a little disappointed with third to be honest. We struggled a bit since we had our problems at Knoxville. Hopefully, this can get us back to where we were about three weeks ago. Congratulations to Craig and TKS Motorsports."

*Results:*

*FVP A main (started), 20 Laps:* 1. 2KS, Craig Dollansky, Elk River, MN [1]; 2. 21, Brian Brown, Grain Valley, MO [4]; 3. 55, Brooke Tatnell, Sans Souci, NSW, Aust. [2]; 4. 2, Danny Lasoski, Dover, MO [7]; 5. 3, Tim Kaeding, San Jose, CA [5]; 6. 17w, Bryan Clauson, Noblesville, IN [6]; 7. 17B, Bill Balog, Brookfield, WI [3]; 8. 24, Terry McCarl, Altoona, IA [11]; 9. 12, Lynton Jeffrey, Prairie City, IA [8]; 10. 09, Matt Juhl, Tea, SD [10]; 11. 17A, Austin McCarl, Altoona, IA [12]; 12. 13, Mark Dobmeier, Grand Forks, ND [14]; 13. 18, Ian Madsen, St. Mary's, NSW, Aust. [9]; 14. 81, Austin Johnson, Pleasant Hill, IA [13]; 15. 7TAZ, Tasker Phillips, Pleasantville, IA [16]; 16. 44, Chris Martin, Ankeny, IA [18]; 17. 69, Michael Moore, Des Moines, IA [17]; 18. 5H, Dakota Hendrickson, Omaha, NE [15]. Lap Leader: Dollansky 1-20. KSE Hard-charger: Lasoski.

*Fuel Safe Dash (started), 6 Laps:* 1. Craig Dollansky [2]; 2. Brooke Tatnell [1]; 3. Bill Balog [4]; 4. Brian Brown [8]; 5. Tim Kaeding [7]; 6. Bryan Clauson [3]; 7. Danny Lasoski [5]; 8. Lynton Jeffrey [6]

*DMI Heat one (started), 8 Laps: 1. Brian Brown [2]:* 2. Austin McCarl [1]; 3. Tim Kaeding [3]; 4. Brooke Tatnell [4]; 5. Dakota Hendrickson [5]; 6. Chris Martin [6]

*Kaeding Performance Heat two (started), 8 Laps:* 1. Terry McCarl [1]; 2. Ian Madsen [2]; 3. Bill Balog [3]; 4. Mark Dobmeier [5]; 5. Bryan Clauson [4]; 6. Michael Moore [6]

*Maxim Racing Heat three (started), 8 Laps:* 1. Danny Lasoski [2]; 2. Matt Juhl [1]; 3. Craig Dollansky [3]; 4. Lynton Jeffrey [4]; 5. Austin Johnson [5]; 6. Tasker Phillips [6]

*The Minnesota Mafia Time Trials:* 1. Lynton Jeffrey, 17.921 [6]; 2. Bryan Clauson, 17.973 [2]; 3. Brooke Tatnell, 18.093 [7]; 4. Craig Dollansky, 18.097 [9]; 5. Bill Balog, 18.103 [4]; 6. Tim Kaeding, 18.127 [10]; 7. Danny Lasoski, 18.155 [17]; 8. Ian Madsen, 18.213 [12]; 9. Brian Brown, 18.236 [14]; 10. Matt Juhl, 18.309 [13]; 11. Terry McCarl, 18.331 [3]; 12. Austin McCarl, 18.556 [16]; 13. Austin Johnson, 18.581 [18]; 14. Mark Dobmeier, 18.616 [1]; 15. Dakota Hendrickson, 18.650 [5]; 16. Tasker Phillips, 18.939 [11]; 17. Michael Moore, 18.971 [8]; 18. Chris Martin, 19.207 [15]

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...llansky-Wins-at-Iowa-State-Fair-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Troste Is Youngest Deery LM Winner​*
The top rookie contender in the Deery Brothers Summer Series became a first-time IMCA Late Model tour winner Wednesday night at Quad City Speedway.
Tyler Droste led all 50 laps from the pole, beating Matt Ryan to the $3,000 checkers by the better part of a straightaway.

"We've been close a few times. To finally get the win feels pretty good," said Droste, at little more than 19 years of age the youngest driver to win a main event in the series' 28-plus year history. "I knew that starting on the pole would give us a pretty good chance and we had a good car, but I didn't know we'd be that good."

Brunson Behning, Jeff Aikey and point leader Justin Kay completed the top five.
Kay, the defending tour champion, had started last in the field of 22 and steadily worked his way toward the front. Andy Nezworski, Kay's closest competitor in the point standings, was sixth.

Setting the tone for the night in winning his heat race, Droste drew the inside front row start for the feature and held onto the top spot through a succession of restarts, making the most of the fast top line.

Ryan got to second with 19 laps remaining and closed on the leader, then fell back and never mounted a serious threat. Attrition took its toll on potential challengers as Scott Fitzpatrick, Ray Guss Jr. and Todd Malmstrom all exited from top five positions and did not return.

"The win tonight is probably at the top of everything I've done this season," said Droste, who also wheels an Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modified. "It's great to run with guys like Kay, Aikey, Ryan and Nezworski and be able to win."
Droste counted a pair of second-place showings among five top-five finishes coming into Wednesday. His worst finish in nine main event starts has been ninth.

*The finish:*
Tyler Droste, Matt Ryan, Brunson Behning, Jeff Aikey, Justin Kay, Andy Nezworski, Joe Zrostlik, Thad Wilson, John Emerson, Gary Webb, Ryan Dolan, Darrel DeFrance, Scott Fitzpatrick,. Ray Guss Jr., Mike Zemo Jr., Nate Beuseling, Todd Malmstrom, Jonathan Brauns, Jon Poll, Jay Chenoweth, Mike Garland, Shawn Mulvany.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/troste-is-youngest-deery-lm-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Flies To Wyoming ASCS Score​*
Aaron Reutzel lapped all but seven cars en route to his fifth Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series victory of the season Wednesday night at Gillette Speedway.
Taking the lead after Jeremy McCune slipped off the top of turns three and four, Aaron was quick to find the back of the field, putting cars down by the fourth round.

"We had a good car," Reutzel said. "I knew a few of those passes were close, but with the track, you just had too, and I knew if I did, they wouldn't be able to keep up with me as aggressively as I was going through traffic."

Surviving several cautions, and a red flag on lap eight for Bob Shiplet who flipped down the backstretch, Reutzel finished 4.966 seconds ahead of Wayne Johnson, who climbed from eighth to the runner-up spot.

"Starting eighth didn't help us any and then Aaron cleared a bunch of lapped cars before we got to second, so when we got there it was tough and those guys wanted to race us hard," Johnson said. "The track really just got kind of one lane, and it made it hard to clear lapped cars, but once I got by the lapped cars, I started catching him, but then I slipped off the back straight and that was it."

Coming to third after a long battle with Matt Covington was Johnny Herrera. Gridding the field seventh, lapped traffic gave the advantage to the No. 45x with five laps to run.

"We had a great car. I really need to give a shout out to Chris (Stivers), it's great having him on the road making this a lot easier," Herrera said. "You know, we had a great time. The track was tough to pass on, but hey, we'll take it and see what we can do Friday at Rapid City."

Matt Covington crossed fourth with Seth Bergman fifth.

*The finish:*
Aaron Reutzel, Wayne Johnson, Johnny Herrera, Matt Covington, Seth Bergman, Kyle Bellm, Blake Hahn, D.J. Brink, David Hoiness, Jordan Weaver, Phil Dietz, Clint Anderson, Eric Flatmoe, Jeremy McCune, Anthony Farnsworth, Nate Maxwell, Shad Peterson, Adam Speckman, Ben Holmberg, Bob Shiplet, James Sires, Kris Miller, Ryan Parks, Mark Chisholm.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/reutzel-flies-to-wyoming-ascs-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Briggs Hits His Stride As Summer Continues​*
It's not often that having to unload a backup car during a race night ends up benefitting a racer, but it proved to be just what Boom Briggs needed to score his first top-five World of Outlaws Late Model Series finish of the season during Saturday night's NAPA Auto Parts Gopher 50 at Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn.

Forced to unload his backup Longhorn Chassis after his primary machine suffered mechanical woes during hot laps, Briggs, 43, of Bear Lake, Pa., responded by qualifying sixth and finishing second in his heat race. After redrawing the pole starting spot for the 50-lap main event, Briggs controlled the first half of the race before a lap-33 caution set the stage for Darrell Lanigan of Union, Ky., to make a winning pass on lap 38.

Briggs eventually faded back to fourth at the finish of the race, which served as the final round of the WoO LMS Wild West Tour, but for a driver who has struggled to find consistency during his sophomore WoO LMS campaign, the solid performance on a night that began with a setback was considered a success.

"For everything that happened tonight, from unloading the backup car, then no hot laps, to running fourth in the feature, I'm ecstatic," said Briggs, who before Saturday's event hadn't led any A-Main laps during his two seasons of full-time WoO LMS competition. "I'm disappointed a little, but extremely happy at the same time.

"To lead that many laps and end up fourth, yeah, it kinda sucks. But for me right now, a top 10 is a good finish and a top five is a win, so I'm happy with it."

While the solid night may have been unexpected considering the circumstances, Briggs wasn't surprised at all that his backup car ran so well.

It's actually newer than the car in which he stared the night, and was only being used as a backup so it could be saved for major WoO LMS races on the horizon - events such as Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway's $26,000-to-win Prairie Dirt Classic presented by Bank of Pontiac July 24-25 and the $50,000-to-win USA Nationals at Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis., July 30-Aug. 1.

"The primary car tonight was our original Longhorn," Briggs said. "It's the older of the two, but it's still a good car. The backup car is a newer car that I was saving for Fairbury and Cedar Lake. We just unloaded it standard tonight and it turned out really fast.

"I'm pretty happy with both cars. Really, for the first time ever, I've got two cars that it doesn't matter which one I get in, I comfortable in both of them."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/briggs-hits-his-stride-as-summer-continues/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zomer Zips Away From NSL Field​*
Dusty Zomer became the sixth different winner in as many events for the FVP National Sprint League Thursday night at Jackson Speedway.

The Sioux Falls, S.D., driver's win during the Jackson County Fair race supported by Abdo, Eick & Meyers LLP was his first with the series, making Thursday the fourth straight NSL event with a new winner.

Zomer shot out immediately in the 25-lap main event ahead of polesitter Lynton Jeffrey and Bryan Clauson. The pilot of Todd and Susan LaHaise's No. 82 was a rocket and by lap five had opened up almost a three second lead on Jeffrey.

On lap eight, Clauson used the low side of turn two to jet by Jeffrey for second. Three laps later, Dakota Hendrickson slowed high in turn two to bring a caution flag. Zomer led Clauson, Bill Balog who had captured third, Jeffey and Brian Brown back to green.

Zomer's domination continued as he got back into lapped traffic. Meanwhile, a battle emerged between Clauson, Balog and Danny Lasoski, who had taken over fourth. That trio put on an entertaining battle for position. One last caution came out with two laps to go for Logan Forler, who stopped in turn one.

Zomer was never threatened, pulling away for his first FVP National Sprint League win. Clauson went to the cushion in one and two to try to make a bid for the lead. Balog shot under him to claim second.

Following the lead trio were Lasoski and Jeffrey.

Zomer set quick time over the field.

"The car was really good," Zomer said. "My hat's off to my crew chief Greg McCormick. He gave me a great car. He worked his butt off this week. We missed a couple shows, but we wanted to come in here nice and strong. We did that. We've been so close to getting a win in this NSL deal. It feels really good to get a win. We wanted to get out front and build some speed&#8230;get out as far as possible. I'm really happy for the team. I can't thank Todd and Susan LaHaise enough. It's a blast. Hopefully, we can keep this momentum up."

"Speedweek has been good to us," said Balog, who also picked up a win Tuesday in Britt, Iowa. "We've learned a lot in a short amount of time. We saw we were close in hot laps to having the speed we needed. It feels good to finish second. We're not really big track guys."

"We kind of felt like we had one shot to win it and left the door open," said Clauson of the last restart. "We're hungry for a win. We've ran on the podium a few times here. We ran pretty well. We probably could have putted the bottom and ran second, but we wanted to go for the win."

*The finish:*
Dusty Zomer, Bill Balog, Bryan Clauson, Danny Lasoski, Lynton Jeffrey, Ian Madsen, Craig Dollansky, Tim Kaeding, Mark Dobmeier, Terry McCarl, Matt Juhl,, Brian Brown, Skylar Prochaska, Travis Whitney, Brooke Tatnell, Tasker Phillips, Austin Johnson, Dylan Peterson, Joe Riedel, Austin McCarl, Eric Schulz, Logan Forler, Jody Rosenboom, Kaley Gharst, Dakota Hendrickson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/zomer-zips-away-from-nsl-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brother Vs. Brother In Silver Crown Tussle​*
Tanner Swanson continued his dominance on the pavement side of the Silver Crown Series schedule as he passed his brother Kody two thirds of the way through Thursday's Rich Vogler Classic 100-lapper and raced to a comfortable 5.366-second victory in the Bowman Racing - Banjo Products No. 2 Beast/Kistler Chevy.

The non-stop race was completed in 37 minutes and 25 seconds at Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis.

"I'm so thankful for the opportunity to race with these guys and to get to battle with my brother for the win," Swanson said. "I had an awesome race car tonight. I got snookered on the start and fell back to about seventh, so I tried to just get to some clean air and get some laps laid down. These things can go all 100, so I tried to run those top two down.

"I put some pressure on Kody just to see what I had and I didn't know what I had either," he continued. "We didn't have brakes for a while to end the race, so it got hairy a few times. Rich Vogler passed away about six months to the day before I was born, so all I really know about him are through the highlight reels, and there are plenty of them, so it's cool to win a race dedicated to him."

Aaron Pierce took the lead after setting ProSource Fast Time for the night's pole position. Kody Swanson was quickly on him, though, and took the lead on lap three as Pierce backpedaled through the top 10.

Tanner's teammate for the night, 1999 series champion Ryan Newman, moved to second, with defending race winner David Byrne and most recent pavement Silver Crown winner Bobby Santos also lined up in front of Tanner Swanson, who ran fifth on lap 10.

Tanner Swanson started his ascent through the field right then, however, as he disposed of Santos and Byrne to leave them in a nearly race-long battle for fourth.

On lap 32, Tanner Swanson went by Newman for second, but the lead trio stayed in tight formation for much of the race as they carved through traffic. By halfway, they had lapped up to the 10th spot, and Tanner Swanson appeared ready to pounce for the top spot.

While coming up on a slower car, Tanner Swanson darted to the inside of Kody Swanson on lap 57 to make a bid for the lead, making it three wide with the slower car as Kody Swanson slipped away to hold the lead. Tanner Swanson looked again to the inside down the frontstretch into turn-one on the next lap, but settled back in behind his brother.

Again coming up on slower cars, this time Kody Swanson looked low into turn-three on lap 66 as Tanner jumped to the outside, circling for the lead as they exited onto the fronstretch and sliding to the bottom in front of Kody Swanson to work past the slower cars, now with the lead.

From there, Tanner Swanson was untouchable, lapping up to sixth in the closing circuits to leave Kody Swanson to settle for second while lengthening his point lead in the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Beast/Hampshire.

"This is two or three years and quite a few races where I've run second or third on pavement," Kody Swanson said. "Last year when we were here, we struggled to stay on the lead lap against Tanner, and this time we made him work for it for a little while. This 63 team doesn't quit, and we're always getting better. We're gaining on it and nobody here is giving up, so we're looking forward to trying it again."

Nearly six seconds behind Kody Swanson was Newman, turning a rare appearance with the series into a podium finish aboard the Bowman/Armstrong Racing - Bricker's Pub No. 21 Beast/Chevy.

"I've gotta thank Mike Bowman and his whole group for letting me come out and run," Newman said. " They could roll the corner a bit better and easier than I could, while I had to cowboying it some and sliding my tires more than I wanted. When Tanner got the lead, I tried to save my tires and bide my time, but we just never caught a caution. It wasn't quite what we wanted, but we were better than last year."

Santos and Windom rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/brother-vs-brother-in-silver-crown-tussle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Phillips Takes World Modified Opener​*
Terry Phillips held off Bobby Malchus in Thursday's main event at Deer Creek Speedway during the fifth annual World Modified Dirt Track Championship presented by Red Tail Tackle at the end of a never-ending barn-burner that saw the pair swap the lead seven times during the 30-lapper.

Phillips started on the outside of the front row and never wavered from his line around the top side of Deer Creek Speedway's high-banked three-eighths-mile clay oval.

Meanwhile, Malchus, who started third, grinded his way around the low side of the racing surface and sliding up on the exit of every corner, leaving Phillips just enough room to squirt back by on the outside.

Malchus inched ahead at the flagstand to lead the fifth laps, but Phillips roared back and held the top spot for the next ten laps before Malchus regained the lead and looked to have the momentum to drive away to an opening-night victory and his first United States Modified Touring Series triumph.

Phillips, however, never went away and used some lapped traffic on lap 20 to put his familiar red and black No. 75 GRT back to the front.

While this was going on, defending WMDTC champion Rodney Sanders was embroiled in a similar tussle with Joey Jensen for the third spot with Brandon Davis close behind in fifth.

With four laps to go, Malchus again nosed ahead of Phillips and again on lap 28, but Phillips had enough left in the tank to ride the high side back to the lead as the white flag appeared and beat Malchus to the checkered flag with a car length to spare.

Sanders bested Jensen in the battle for third, and Davis kept the fifth spot.

*The finish:*
Terry Phillips, Bobby Malchus, Rodney Sanders, Joey Jensen, Brandon Davis, Brad Dierks, Keith Foss, Ben Kates, Casey Arneson, Cory Crapser, Craig Thatcher, Jason Hughes, Lucas Schott, Kelly Shryock, Stormy Scott, Eric Pember, Jason Cummins, Jesse Sobbing, Derek Ramirez, Josh Angst, Zack VanderBeek, Brent Larson, Joel Alberts, Matt Dotson, Tommy Weder Jr., Steve Whiteaker Jr., Austin Arneson, Nick Stroupe, Jacob Bleess, Dan Ebert, Steve Wetzstein, Jason Miller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/phillips-takes-world-modified-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Captures Illinois Speedweek Opener​*
Abreu fired the opening shot during the Midwest Open Wheel ***'n sanctioned Illinois Speedweek for winged sprint cars Thursday night.

Abreu won the feature that shared the bill with the World of Outlaws Late Model Series at Quincy Raceways.

Abreu beat Cory Bruns to the checkered flag with Jerrod Hull, Jake Blackhurst and Brad Loyet completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Rico Abreu, Cory Bruns, Jerrod Hull, Jake Blackhurst, Brad Loyet, Chris Urish, Paul Nienhiser, Bobby Mincer, Logan Faucon, Parker Price-Miller, Steven Russell, Joey Moughan, Brett Triplett, Ryan Jamison, Joe Miller, Korey Weyant, Jake Patton, Zach Daum, Hunter Schuerenberg, Jeremy Standridge, Jimmy Hurley, Casey Shuman, Brady Bacon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/abreu-captures-illinois-speedweek-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Cashes In At I-88​*
Stewart Friesen started slow but stormed through the field to capture the richest event this season in the Southern Tier, the 'Crazy 8s Special' at I-88 Speedway, worth $9,028.

Friesen started 12th, dropped several spots in the early going of the 48-lap main, but rebounded quickly and rocketed through the field before passing I-88 regular Andy Bachetti with six laps to go. It was Friesen's second win of the five-race Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled by Hi-Tek Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region.

"My car was incredible," Friesen proclaimed of his Billy the Kid-powered Teo-Pro Car. "This is an awesome old place to race at. How cool is it to see it packed to the gills with fans? I'm super proud of the team to win here."

The Sprakers, N.Y., driver replicated his finish from the 'Hard Clay Open' at Orange County (N.Y.) Fair Speedway, the season opener for the STSS North Region. This also marks the fourth top-two finish in the five North Region races for the Sprakers, N.Y. driver.

The victory is Friesen's fifth BD Motorsports Media LLC promotion, the most all-time.

Friesen was eligible for the $2,000 Halmar International "Gambler's Challenge" by posting the $20 fee before the start of racing. That raised his base payout to $8,888 plus lap money and other incentives.

Bachetti led the star-studded field to the green flag and, after a few early-race cautions, built himself a solid lead by lap 10. Danny Johnson, the fifth-place starter, began his pursuit of Bachetti shortly thereafter, and as the two maneuvered through lapped traffic, Johnson took the top spot.

As Johnson and Bachetti swapped the lead multiple times, Danny Creeden was on the move from the 15th starting position. By lap 17, Creeden had pushed his nose to third with his sights set on the top two.

Creeden caught Johnson and Bachetti by lap 19, and the three engaged in a frenzied encounter, continuously interchanging lanes positions. The caution flag flew on lap 22 to calm the battle when Gary Tomkins, a top-five runner, lost a wheel after contact with the frontstretch wall.

After another quick caution on lap 23, Bachetti restarted in the lead with Creeden, Johnson, Billy Van Pelt and now Friesen rounding out the top five.

Creeden, driving the Smokers Choice No. 16X, resumed his challenge for the lead, edging aside of Bachetti as the two pulled away from the field. Behind them, a massive four-car battle ensued including Johnson, Van Pelt, Friesen and Jeff Heotzler, the 21st starter.

Friesen dropped to sixth, but then drove by all three cars on the outside to reach third on lap 32.

"The tires came in late and I started rolling," Friesen noted in Victory Lane. "The top opened up and I used it to my advantage."

Meanwhile, Bachetti, of Sheffield, Mass., pulled away from Creeden through lapped traffic with Friesen really on the move behind them. By lap 39, Friesen had caught and passed Creeden for second and started catching Bachetti.

With just six laps to go, Friesen shot in between Bachetti and a lapped car to take the lead. A caution for a spinning Mike Mahaney with five to go set up a single-file restart.

"I didn't really want that caution at the end, but I just barely beat Andy (Bachetti) to the line," Friesen added.

From there, it was Friesen leading the final five laps and taking home the huge payday in the Jeff Daley-owned No. 44. Sheffield, Mass., driver Bachetti settled for second, an effort worth $3,388-plus lap money and a $200 bonus from Greg Page Construction as the highest-finishing speedway regular.

Wallkill, N.Y.'s Jeff Heotzler, the night's $288 Zubi's Racing Hard Charger, finished with a strong third after moving up 18 positions in the 48-lap feature with the Mel Schrufer No. 2A.

"I'm really happy with the finish," Heotzler said. "The car was better the longer it went. Stew just hit another gear there at the end."

Creeden finished fourth after battling for the lead for the middle part of the event. Wednesday night marked the best finish in the STSS North Region for the driver out of Wurtsboro, N.Y.

Jerry Higbie Jr., of Newburgh, N.Y., came home with a top-five result despite an eventful evening. Higbie qualified through the consolation and started 20th in the feature. He was involved in a pair of tangles that sent him to the tail.

From the rear, Higbie pushed through once again to finish fifth with a $1,488-plus payday.

*The finish:*
Stewart Friesen, Andy Bachetti, Jeff Heotzler, Danny Creeden, Jerry Higbie Jr., Billy Van Pelt, Danny Johnson, Tyler Siri, Rich Ricci Jr., Mitch Gibbs, Brett Tonkin, Shaun Walker, Jim Mahaney, J.R. Heffner, Jackie Brown Jr., Cory Costa, Mike Ricci, Tommy Meier, Rusty Smith, Mike Mahaney, Brian Malcolm, Rick Laubach, Michael Sabia, Tyler Dippel, Erick Rudolph, Gary Tomkins, Jeff Strunk, Anthony Perrego.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/dirt-modifieds/friesen-cashes-in-at-i-88/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Peter Controls USRA Stock Car Field​*
Shawn Peter raced to victory in a dominating fashion Thursday night as the Deer Creek Speedway kicked off the fifth annual World Modified Dirt track Championship presented by Red Tail Tackle.

From the outside of the front row, Peter took control of the race at the drop of the green flag and was never challenged in the 20-lap affair.

He pocketed $500 for his efforts.

Kevin Donlan was second, Mitch Hovden finished third, fourth went to Lynn Panos and Kyle Falck rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Shawn Peter, Kevin Donlan, Mitch Hoyden, Lynn Panos, Kyle Falck, Dillon Anderson, Danny Sacquitne, Todd Staley, Jake Ludeking, Tory Reicks, Phil Wernert, Casey Sebastian, Larry Blickenderfer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/peter-controls-usra-stock-car-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Wires Hamilton County Deery Field​*
Justin Kay made the scorer's job easy in a fast-paced Deery Brothers Summer Series main event at Hamilton County Speedway.

Kay started on the pole and led every time around the track in a 35-lap IMCA Late Model feature that ran caution free and highlighted the Thursday Night Thunder county fair show.

The defending series champion and current point leader, Kay had a straightaway advantage over eventual runner-up Curt Martin by lap six; Martin and Andy Nezworski were running the same distance ahead of Ryan Griffith in fourth.

After catching up with the back of the field on lap 11, Kay got as many as three cars between his back bumper and Martin.

The white flag was out by the time Martin cleared the last of the lapped cars.

He made up ground on Kay but couldn't challenge at the finish.

Nezworski, Griffith and Richie Gustin rounded out the top five.

The $3,000 checkers were Kay's career tour 14th, tying him for eighth on the all-time Deery Series wins list with Mike Smith of Jewell.

He's now a five-time winner and the only repeat visitor to victory lane through 13 events this sea*son.

Scott Fitzpatrick was the $250 Sunoco Race Fuels feature qualifier drawing winner.

Taking home $1,000 Thursday Night Thunder checks were Adam Larson in the Xtreme Motor Sports IMCA Modifieds, Jason Minnehan in the IMCA Sunoco Stock Cars and Brad Ratcliff in the Karl Chevrolet Northern SportMods.

Randy Embrey topped the IMCA Sunoco Hobby Stock feature and Nick Hogan was first in the Mach-1 Sport Compact main.

Larson became a 2016 Fast Shafts All-Star Invitational ballot candidate with his win.

*The finish:*
Justin Kay, Curt Martin, Andy Nezworski, Ryan Griffith, Richie Gustin, John Emerson, Jeff Aikey, Jeremy Grady, Tyler Droste, Jason Hahne, Scott Fitzpatrick, Joe Zrostlik, Ryan Dolan, Jason Rauen, Al Johnson, Darrel DeFrance, Bill Crimmins, Charlie McKenna, Curt Schroeder, Todd Malmstrom.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...series/kay-wires-hamilton-county-deery-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Traffic Goes Moyer's Way At Quincy​*
Billy Moyer finally found himself on the winning side of lapped traffic problems Thursday night at Quincy Raceways.

After experiencing his own mishaps in traffic in a number of events earlier in the season, Moyer, 57, capitalized when Shane Clanton nearly hit a slowing car with two laps remaining in Thursday's inaugural Workforce 40. The three-time WoO LMS champion raced ahead and held Clanton off through the race's final two laps to earn an $8,100 victory in front of a capacity crowd at the western Illinois track.

"That was a bad deal there for Shane, but it's happened to me a couple times this year," said Moyer, the veteran racer who claimed two of his WoO LMS titles during the tour's first incarnation in the late 1980s before earning his only modern-era championship in 2005. "We got the lead and I was just trying to not to do something stupid and overrun the corner or slip up and let him get back underneath me. That last corner, I just kind of tip-toed around the bottom."

The pole-starting Moyer led the race's first 18 laps in his Mesilla Valley Transportation-sponsored Victory Race Car before allowing Clanton, who started fifth, to slip by in traffic. After pressuring Clanton through the race's middle stages, Moyer had dropped to nearly a straightaway behind before Eric Wells' slowing machine forced Clanton to stall his car on the front straightaway.

As Clanton continued rolling and rushed to refire the engine in his Capital Race Cars house car, Moyer swept pass. Clanton pulled back alongside Moyer the following lap, but Moyer edged back ahead and held on over the final circuit to claim his 42nd-career WoO LMS victory by a half-second margin.

Clanton settled for the runner-up spot, stretching his WoO LMS points lead to 196 points over Josh Richards., who finished third in the Rocket Chassis house car. Brandon Sheppard was fourth in his Rocket machine with Tim McCreadie rounding out the top five in another Rocket.

With a lead of more than three seconds in the closing laps, Clanton appeared to be headed toward what would've been his ninth WoO LMS victory of the season. It nearly turned out much worse when Wells slowed to exit the track just in front of him, but Clanton was able to avoid contact by nearly coming to a stop. His car's engine stalled in the process, but he continued rolling and refired before causing a caution.

"Overall it was a good night," said Clanton, who recorded his 22nd top-five finish in 25 WoO LMS A-Mains this season. "We led a bunch of laps and we definitely had the best car, I think. It was just driver error. I should've went to the top that lap, I guess."

*The finish:*
(1) Billy Moyer/40 $8,100
2. (5) Shane Clanton/40 $4,550
3. (7) Josh Richards/40 $2,350
4. (8 ) Brandon Sheppard/40 $2,300
5. (2) Tim McCreadie/40 $2,800
6. (6) Brian Shirley/40 $1,650
7. (9) Chub Frank/40 $1,950
8. (17) Morgan Bagley/40 $1,850
9. (13) Rick Eckert/40 $1,900
10. (19) Frank Heckenast Jr./40 $1,650
11. (3) Bobby Pierce/40 $1,500
12. (14) Chase Junghans/40 $1,450
13. (12) Gregg Satterlee/40 $850
14. (4) Brandon Overton/40 $1,600
15. (18 ) Jimmy Mars/40 $750
16. (21) Mark Burgtorf/39 $750
17. (22) Jason Feger/39 $660
18. (16) Jason Perry/39 $640
19. (23) Boom Briggs/39 $1,170
20. (24) Jordan Yaggy/39 $600
21. (10) Eric Wells/36 $1,150
22. (15) Gordy Gundaker/33 $600
23. (11) Shannon Babb/27 $600
24. (20) Justin Reed/19 $625

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ate-models/traffic-goes-moyers-way-at-quincy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Stars In Dirt Classic Prelims​*
Scott Bloomquist's long-awaited return to Fairbury American Legion Speedway got off to a stellar start during Friday's preliminary action for the 26th annual Prairie Dirt Classic presented by Bank of Pontiac.

Racing at the popular quarter-mile oval for the first time in more than 13 years, Bloomquist, 51, was among the top qualifiers for the blockbuster two-day event and won the second of six 15-lap heat races to claim a spot in the Top Six Redraw for Saturday's 100-lap, $26,000-to-win A-Main.

"It's good to be back," said Bloomquist, whose last visit to Fairbury was for a DIRTcar UMP Summernationals event in 2002. "We hadn't been up here in a long time. We took this weekend off last year because we hardly ever get a chance to take off. By popular demand, we had so many requests for us to come up here that we decided to get up here."

Bloomquist will be joined in the Redraw on Saturday by fellow heat winners Chase Junghans, Dennis Erb Jr., Mason Zeigler, Billy Moyer Jr. and Billy Moyer as they all look to take the pole position for the Prairie Dirt Classic finale.

Friday's action was also memorable for the impressive performance by home-state driver Kevin Weaver , who set fast time in qualifying and later finished second in the first heat race to earn the seventh starting spot for Saturday's A-Main.

The 52-year-old Fairbury fan-favorite closed out the PDC preliminary night action by leading every lap of the 25-lap #FALS Draw Shootout to score a $5,000 unsanctioned victory.

Weaver's flag-to-flag victory - which ranks as his richest payday of the 2015 season - won't factor into his starting position for Saturday's PDC A-Main, but it gave the veteran racer plenty of confidence as he sizes up the task before him on Saturday.

"Coming here and having fast time against the competition we had tonight, that's real good for us and gives us a boost going into tomorrow night," said Weaver, whose #FALS Draw Shootout victory came over Brandon Sheppard and WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton. "We would've liked to have won the heat, but we were close. We're still starting seventh, so that's not all that bad.

"I feel like we have a pretty good hot rod. We were kind of relying on the cushion a little bit (in the Shootout), but if I needed to come off of it, I felt like I could've and still been fast. I felt like the car is capable of running down there in the slick a little bit and we can be pretty good wherever we need to run tomorrow."

The #FALS Draw Shootout was a unique addition to this year's PDC weekend. The invitational race featured an 18-car field, with a mix of drivers from the national level, some based in Illinois and a handful of Fairbury regulars. Each of Friday's six heat race winners were also locked into the race. The lineup for the event was determined by a unique format that had drivers draw a starting position, then give that spot to another driver.

Continuing his improved performance this summer, Junghans of Manhattan, Kan., outdueled Weaver in an early back-and-forth battle in the first PDC heat race before a lap-three caution put him out front for a restart. He held on from there to win by 0.296 seconds. Weaver settled for second while WoO LMS Rookie of the Year competitor Brandon Overton edged Morgan Bagley oin a photo finish for the third and final transfer spot.

Bloomquist's Heat Two victory was anything but easy thanks to constant pressure from fellow Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series regular Jonathan Davenport. After advancing from his sixth starting spot, Davenport made multiple bids to take the lead late in the race with looks both high and low. But Bloomquist turned back each challenge in winning by 0.253 seconds. Brandon Sheppard was third.

Erb took advantage of Tim McCreadie's bout with the cushion to retake the lead on lap 11 of the third heat race and pulled to a lead of 1.731 seconds by the finish. McCreadie , who outdueled both Erb and Jimmy Owens , to take the lead early in the race, recovered to finish second, while Owens held off Gregg Satterlee to take third and also A-Main transfer.

Heat Four featured a bit of drama on lap five when Zeigler , drove hard into turn three at the same time leader Shane Clanton was moving lower on the track. The two cars made contact and both turned sideways before straightening and continuing running. Zeigler corrected quicker than Clanton and was able to pull ahead on the following lap.

Clanton took a few looks to the outside of Zeigler through the second half of the race, but Zeigler pulled away late to win by 1.303 seconds. Clanton was second with sixth-starting Josh Richards third.

Moyer Jr. oturned back challenges from a pair of WoO LMS regulars in winning Heat Five, with both fifth-starting Frank Heckenast Jr. and Chub Frank making bids for the lead. But Moyer moved up the track just in time to stymie Heckenast's high-side charge, then moved back down to the track's low groove to hold off Frank in the closing laps. Moyer Jr. crossed the finish line 0.808 seconds ahead of Frank, who narrowly edged Heckenast for second.

Moyer Sr. scored the most convincing heat race victory, leading every lap of the sixth and final heat race to win by 1.902 seconds. Eric Smith was a solid second, while Torin Mettille outdueled hometown driver Scott Bull and Kyle Hammer to claim third and also transfer to the A-Main.

A banner field of 64 late models entered the event, setting a new record high car count for a Late Model event in Illinois. Weaver topped time trials with his lap of 12.737 seconds in Group A. Clanton was fastest in Group B at 12.782 seconds.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/bloomquist-stars-in-dirt-classic-prelims/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Wins In 200th ASCS National Start​*
Despite a rain delay Friday night at Black Hills Speedway, Johnny Herrera won his third Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series feature of the season.

Career win No. 13 came in Herrera's 200th series start. Starting from the pole Herrera led early, but Aaron Reutzel quickly made his way forward to challenge the New Mexico veteran.

Having to abandon the high line to clear slower cars, Reutzel put his B.C. Funds No. 87 on the chip, pulling past the No. 45x to lead the 11th round. Opening his advantage to nearly five seconds at one point, everything looked like another victory for Reutzel, but a caution on lap 20 put Herrera to the back bumper of the No. 87.

With slower cars out of the picture among the top five, gremlins began to emerge for Aaron as the engine began to stumble. Having already fought engine woes in his Heat Race, Aaron was hammer down, hoping to make the run, but as the laps counted down, so did the cylinders on Reutzel's Shark power plant as Herrera retook the lead on lap 23.

"I think Aaron may have been fighting an engine issue there on the last restart. I know he was fighting with it during his Heat Race," said Herrera. "Definitely, we weren't the best racecar tonight, but we hung in there and sometimes, it works out that way. We were a little off on our set up, but we'll take these wins anyway we can get them."

Having stalked Herrera for the latter part of the A-Feature, Wayne Johnson finished second with his engine also mis-firing during the final laps.

"That thing pegged the temperature gauge in the heat and in the feature it did it before that caution came out," said Johnson. "I'm not sure what's wrong with it and Scotty [Cook] just asked me if I could hear Reutzel's engine blowing up, and I said no, because all I could hear was mine missing, popping, and banging but our race car was really good. I got to Johnny in traffic and was probably a little too nice to him, but that's the way I want these guys to race me."

Taking off from fourth, Missouri's Kyle Bellm picked up one spot to complete the night's podium, "We drew bad in the Heat, but got to fourth so that put us in the redraw and stated fourth. I really think in clean air, we were just as good as those guys, but lapped traffic I swear they were going 20-30mph slower, and I zigged when I should have zagged a few times."

Despite the engine going south, Aaron Reutzel held on to finish fourth with Blake Hahn moving up two spots to complete the top five.

*The finish:*
Johnny Herrera, Wayne Johnson, Kyle Bellm, Aaron Reutzel, Blake Hahn, Matt Covington, Jeremy McCune, Kevin Ingle, D.J. Brink, Anthony Farnsworth, Mike Sires, Ryan Parks, Kris Miller, Adam Speckman, Ryder Olson, Ben Holmberg, Clint Anderson, Jordan Weaver, Nate Maxwell, James Sires, Mike Pennel, Mark Chisholm, Eric Flatmoe, Bryan Gossel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/herrera-wins-in-200th-ascs-national-start/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Grabs 122nd All Star Triumph​*
For the seventh time in 2015, Dale Blaney found himself in UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory lane Friday night at Hartford Motor Speedway.

Blaney now has 122 career victories with the UNOH All Star Circiut of Champions after earning the King of Michigan title on Friday evening. The pilot of the familiar GoMuddy.com, Big Game Treestands, CH Motorsports, No. 1 started the 25-lap main event from the pole position; eventually leading every lap of green flag competition.

The defending UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions titlist survived one caution and waves of pressure from former series champion Chad Kemenah to secure his $5,000 payday, as well as the Daido Engine Bearings contingency.

"Always feels great to get another one of these" said Blaney, "My guys work really hard and they give me a great car. They really make my job easy.

Hopefully we can keep the weekend moving in the right direction and double up tomorrow night at Wilmot."

Despite taking command on the initial start and leading every lap, Blaney would not go unchallenged. The Ohio native felt some pressure from Hunter Racing's Chad Kemenah just before reaching the halfway point of the 25-lap program. Kemenah would attempt to drive underneath Blaney, showing him his nose wing in turns three and four on a few occasions.

The only caution of the event would occur on lap-14 for a slowing Danny Smith. Blaney would resume the top spot after the caution and finish the main event without any interruptions.

"That yellow came out and calmed me down a little bit" said Blaney, "I could see Chad (Kemenah) was trying to get underneath me. That caution helped us out."

Kemenah, driver of the Hunter Racing, Seneca Energy Corp, Brilex, No. 10H, would hang on to finish second after starting on the outside of the front row. Dustin Daggett would rally one position during A-main competition and secure the last podium spot.

"We didn't need that caution" said Kemenah, "We were starting to get pretty good. We had a shot to get underneath Blaney. When that caution came out, we lost our momentum. I just want to thank my team and everyone involved. We've had our ups and downs this year but we'll keep working hard and move forward."

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Chad Kemenah, Dustin Daggett, Tim Shaffer, Cody Darrah, Ryan Smith, Greg Wilson, Travis Philo, Kevin Thomas Jr., James McFadden, Chase Ridenour, Danny Smith, Ken Mackey, Parker Price-Miller, Ryan Ruhl, Sheldon Haudenschild.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/blaney-grabs-122nd-all-star-triumph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Summer Nationals Opener To Dietrich​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6930&StatType=Race+Results

Danny Dietrich achieved something few others have this season - he passed Donny Schatz for the lead and kept it. Dietrich charged from a ninth place starting position in Friday night's Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway to score his first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event win since 2013.

As big of an impediment as Schatz was, the seven other cars that started in front of Dietrich may have been the bigger challenge. As cautions plagued the opening laps of the 25-lap feature, Dietrich was stuck in ninth with Joey Saldana ahead, leading Schatz. After four abortive restarts, all reset by crashes, the race got going again and Dietrich made his move. From ninth to seventh to second in just three laps, the Gettysburg, Pennsylvania-native took advantage of the restarts and pushed forward.

By lap 12, Dietrich had caught Schatz and was looking for a way around. Though Schatz was able to hold him off for the next five laps, it was short lived, as Dietrich got around Schatz as the drivers rounded turn two. Dietrich pulled away from the six-time Outlaws champion.

With just one lap remaining, a caution flag flew for Brent Marks who spun on the front straight. On the restart, Schatz looked for a way around, but Dietrich pulled away.

To cheers and wild applause from Beer Hill to the front grandstands at Williams Grove, the Pennsylvania Posse driver emerged from his No. 48 Sandoe's car a winner.

"It's tough to come from ninth on any given Friday night on a regular show, let alone to come here and win an Outlaws show and win from ninth," Dietrich said in victory lane. "This is real special for that and real special to beat Donny and real special that I got my first Outlaws win here at the Grove."

"It was going to be tough, especially when Joey passed Donny. I had a heck of a restart there - I lined up sixth. I passed three cars in one and two and I thought for sure on the back stretch the caution would probably come out. It didn't and that was the difference maker. I knew I had to pounce on Joey, I had to slot him down there. Just real hard racing with Donny and clean racing. We raced each other tough but that's what you do when you're racing the best in the world."

His team owner Gary Kauffman was ecstatic in victory lane after scoring his first ever Outlaws win at the track.

"It feels great. Anytime you win here at Williams Grove against the Outlaws, it means a lot to us. And I tell you, a 26-year-old driver that I picked, I wouldn't want to change him for anybody else," Kaufman said of Dietrich.

After starting on the feature pole, Schatz battled Joey Saldana through the early cautions and eventually got around him on lap nine. After Dietrich battled around him, Schatz had a new challenge keeping three-time series champion Sammy Swindell from getting by. He ultimately held off Swindell.

If the cheers were loud for Posse favorite Dietrich, the heckles might have been just as loud for the Outlaws' Schatz as he talked about his run on the front stretch.

"He was obviously better than we were on the bottom and the middle," Schatz said of Dietrich. "The only prayer I had was to make the top work there at the end. I was running as hard as I could, he was just a little better. He did a good job. He was just more patient and probably a little better with his tires than we were and he beat us."

Schatz has 20 series wins so far this season with his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies team and has finished first or second in 15 consecutive full points Outlaws races and 17 of the past 18.

Swindell, the second winningest driver in Outlaws history, scored his best finish with his new, Carlisle, Pennsylvania-based No. 1 CJB Motorsports team.

"We tried something there in the dash and it didn't work so we kind of had to go back to where we were and that probably maybe hurt us a bit as far as really dialing the car in. The guys with the CJB team did a great job. They've been giving me good cars and it's just been rolling right along," Swindell said. "It's only my fourth night in the car and we've already got three top-fives so I really can't complain. This is a dream come true for me.

"I'm just blessed to be out here doing this at my age and still be competitive."











_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night as the Outlaws and Posse battle for bragging rights, $25,000 and the coveted Morgan Cup trophy on night two of the Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/summer-nationals._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ny-Dietrich-Wins-Summer-Nationals-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Completes Posse Sweep​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6931&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Stevie Smith put together a dominant performance Saturday night at Williams Grove Speedway's Summer Nationals night two, as he bested Aaron Ott and Donny Schatz to score his first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory in over a year and brought home the Morgan Cup to Pennsylvania for the first time ever.

The night was made even more special as Smith drove under the familiar colors of the No. 19 Black Bandit car, made legendary by his father Steve Smith Sr.

If the crowd was loud for Danny Dietrich the night before, the noise and feeling was only amplified as Smith climbed from his car to a roaring Williams Grove Speedway, happy to see a Pennsylvania Posse sweep of the weekend.

"It feels great. It seems so long and hard to win these Outlaw races. I know we won one at Lincoln last year but until then it's been a difficult task for myself to accomplish," Smith said. "I know this gets old, but I've got to thank these guys, they've given me a really, really good racecar. I'm glad it's getting old that I can say that. I'm very, very proud of them. Things went our way tonight. It's a great feeling winning a World of Outlaws show."

The win came with a $25,000 payday and brought the coveted Morgan Cup trophy to Pennsylvania for the first time since its inception.

The win held a special meaning for Smith.

"I was also happy to win on my sister's birthday. She's passed away several years ago and today was her birthday so that makes it even more special," Smith said. "You add in the Outlaws and you add in the $25,000, and you add these guys in, the crowd, it's just a really awesome night."

After polesitter Sammy Swindell was penalized for jumping the initial start, Aaron Ott was moved on to the front row with Joey Saldana. Ott jumped out to an early lead and caught the back of the field by lap five. As he worked his way through lapped traffic, Smith, who quickly got around Saldana, began closing on Ott, eventually catching and passing the young driver as the two worked their way around for the eighth circuit.

Farther back, Swindell battled Saldana for the third position. The three-time Outlaws champion got around Saldana on the back as they completed lap 15. Swindell soon had his hands full with Schatz, who started in fifth. As the cars worked their way through traffic, Schatz closed the gap and finally worked his way around Swindell as the two exited turn four on lap 27.

A yellow flag and subsequent red flag flew late in the feature. Smith maintained his lead on both single file restarts as Ott worked to hold off Schatz. With two laps to go, Schatz threw the slider on Ott as they came through turns one and two and held on to take over second. Schatz was not able to catch Smith though as he pulled away from the field.

"It feels great. It seems so long and hard to win these Outlaw races," Smith said. "I know we won one at Lincoln last year but until then it's been a difficult task for myself to accomplish. I know this gets old, but I've got to thank these guys, they've given me a really, really good racecar. I'm glad it's getting old that I can say that. I'm very, very proud of them. Things went our way tonight. It's a great feeling winning a World of Outlaws show."

Smith's car owner, Hall of Fame driver Fred Rahmer, said he thinks driving under his father's old colors and number lit a special fire underneath Smith.

"I tell you, when you're at a World of Outlaws race, you've got a lot of worries," Rahmer said. "There's a lot of great teams, a lot of great drivers and I still think I've got one of the best. We got lucky. All of our guys did a great job. A Don Ott engine has won the last two nights and the XXX cars are working good for us but I'll tell you, we've got a good group of people working on this car. We aren't the highest financed team, but we've got all good people."

Schatz said he was disappointed with his finish but knew where his team needed to improve for next time. He said he was looking forward to another chance for his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies team at Lebanon Valley Speedway tomorrow.

"Running second is kind of hard to swallow. Especially as many times as we've done it here lately," Schatz said. "That's racing. It works that way, when you're good enough to win the race, you win the race and we weren't good enough to win the race. We'll work on it and try to get ourselves better. I know we're getting beat, so at least we can work on that."

Schatz has finished first or second in 16 consecutive full points Outlaws races and 18 of the past 19.

Ott, who led the first seven laps of the feature, said it was a great race for he and his No. 25 Don Ott Racing Engines car but traffic was a struggle for them.

"We were right there with Stevie the whole race, we just weren't real good in traffic and I don't think Stevie was either," Ott said. "I caught the No. 3 car there and I caught him so quick I didn't know where to go. I shouldn't have dropped down to the center but I had to go somewhere because I couldn't follow up. We were definitely good all night."

"I would have liked to have run in second and be the top-two in motors but the two cars I got beat by, Donny and Stevie, I think they're the two greatest drivers in the country. They're very tough and to finish behind them, we won't hang our heads."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series wraps up three in a row at Lebanon Valley Speedway in West Lebanon, N.Y. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/lebanon-valley-speedway.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...evie-Smith-Wins-Summer-Nationals-Night-2.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Wilmot Winner​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7149&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Dale Blaney capped off a big week with another victory on Saturday night at Wisconsin's Wilmot Raceway against 37 drivers from the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions and Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series.

Blaney has now won all four showdown events between the two series and he accomplished the feat by holding off a hard-charging Cody Darrah in a race that was slowed by two caution flags.

"I don't know if it was after the first yellow but I could hear somebody really, really close," said Blaney, who started from the pole after winning the Dash. "I couldn't tell if he was inside because I heard him everywhere. It gets you on edge a little bit because I wasn't really struggling, but I wasn't as good as I needed to be. I was just trying to plug some holes and I saw his nose off of (Turn) 2 in traffic. I wouldn't really say I picked the pace up but a couple holes opened up for me in traffic."

The victory completed the weekend sweep for Blaney following his win on Friday night at Hartford Motor Speedway in Michigan. It was his eighth win of the season and the 123rd of his career with the All Stars. He also won with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series this past Tuesday when he claimed the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup at Lernerville Speedway, along with Darrah winning the second feature that night.

The lead cars had to battle lap traffic in the race and Darrah, a two-time winner in 2015, did his best to try and get around Blaney before settling for his fourth runner-up finish of the season.

"At the beginning of the race I just wanted to be patient and really that kind of hurt me," said Darrah, who started sixth. "We were all over him the whole race. There were times I could get a run on him but I didn't want to put myself in a bad position. Lap traffic was a little hairy. When we got those restarts I didn't really time them that well and I got by him and got to the top and he got a run off of the middle so the next time I did that, I tried to run the middle, and he was better at that then I was and I lost my run."

Greg Wilson started fifth and finished third for his 11th top-five of the season.

"It was a battle," Wilson said. "There were two lanes of racing and we actually got rolling around the top, which hasn't been our style as of late. It was pretty cool to run around the top like that. The race track was awesome. Hats off to Wilmot, it's great to see a packed house."

Ryan Smith and Blake Nimee rounded out the top five. Nimee, who has an IRA Sprint win at Wilmot this season, led the opening four laps from the second starting position.

Chad Kemenah, Tim Shaffer, Danny Smith, Scotty Thiel and Bill Rose completed the top 10.

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions now head to Atomic Speedway and Pittsburgh's Pa Motor Speedway next weekend.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...15/07/Dale-Blaney-Wins-at-Wilmot-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another $26,000 For Jonathan Davenport​*
Jonathan Davenport added another victory to his amazing campaign and added another chapter to the growing FALS legend in Saturday night's 26th annual Prairie Dirt Classic presented by Bank of Pontiac.

In another thrilling Prairie Dirt Classic A-Main at Fairbury American Legion Speedway, Davenport advanced from eighth starting spot and outdueled sixth-starting Dennis Erb Jr. in an epic back-and-forth battle through the second half of the 100-lap race before using a dramatic final-lap pass to score a $26,000 victory in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series event.

"You couldn't write this in a book any better," said Davenport, whose first WoO LMS triumph of the season gave him his 14 overall victory of 2015 and his fourth payday of $20,000 or more. "This is an awesome place. The facility, the staff, the fans, the way the racetrack races, man this place is awesome."

Fairbury's quarter-mile oval has indeed built a reputation of awe-inspiring racing, especially during the Prairie Dirt Classic.

Sanctioned by the WoO LMS for the third consecutive season, the blockbuster event produced its third straight dramatic finish on Saturday in a race that featured eight official lead changes among three drivers.

In true FALS fashion, the event saw close action and building drama through the entire distance before ultimately being decided on the final lap.

With a strong run exiting turn two, Davenport cut under Erb down the back straightaway, drove hard into turn three and muscled his way ahead through the final corner.

Davenport edged away down the homestretch to a lead of 0.361 seconds as he took the checkered in his K&L Rumley Enterprises Longhorn Chassis.

Erb settled for second in his Black Diamond Chassis, while the Rocket Chassis driven by Brandon Sheppard narrowly edged 16th-starting Josh Richards, who was fourth in the Rocket Chassis house car. Chase Junghans rounded out the top five in his Capital Race Car.

The race's early portions were controlled by polesitter Billy Moyer. Moyer, a five-time Prairie Dirt Classic winner, held a slight advantage over second-starting Mason Ziegler through the first 20 laps before Erb took second and began challenging Moyer.

After a lengthy side-by-side battle, Erb cleared Moyer for the lead on lap 31and held the spot until a resurgent Moyer swept passed on lap 50. But Moyer's second stint out front was much shorter than his first. He jumped the cushion on lap 52, handing the lead back to Erb.

The veteran Moyer ultimately saw his hopes of a sixth PDC victory dissipate entirely when he jumped cushion again on lap 56, tagged the wall and came to stop.

With Moyer out of the race, the remaining distance was left to Erb and Davenport to sort out. Picking up the pace against Fairbury's rugged cushion, Davenport stuck with the low-running Erb following the lap-56 restart before charging ahead on lap 65.

Erb recovered quickly, however, and pulled back out front on lap 66. The two leaders raced neck-and-neck through the next 20 laps before Davenport picked up his pace to make a serious bid for the lead.

Davenport used a slide job through turns one and two on lap 91 to again get by Erb and had opened a slight lead until jumping the cushion on lap 94. Erb took advantage and charged back out front.

The race's final caution with 96 laps complete gave Davenport a chance to regroup for a late-race charge. He took advantage of the opportunity, using a lap-98 slide job to pull ahead. But Erb crossed over and immediately pulled back out front.

Finally, as the leaders made their final circuit, Davenport charged off of the top of turn two, crossed over to the low groove as Erb drifted high and made contact with Erb as he raced ahead in the final corner.

Davenport certainly didn't hold back with the victory on the line, but he said some close calls with Erb during their back-and-forth battle led him to be extra aggressive in making the winning pass.

"Just like my mom always told me," Davenport said, "you gotta treat everybody else the way they treat you, and that's the way I done him."
Erb, however, wasn't pleased with the final-lap run-in.

"I think we had the best race car here tonight because nobody could run with us once we stayed green," Erb said. "He just got lucky there on the last caution and made a banzai move. I think we'd been alright if we'd had more laps because we were able to pull away the longer we went."

Saturday's action also featured the 30-lap Prairie Dirt Classic Shootout non-qualifiers race. Hometown driver Mckay Wenger scored the $1,500 victory with a last-lap pass of Ryan Unzicker.

*The finish:*
(8 ) Jonathan Davenport/100 $27,800
2. (6) Dennis Erb Jr./100 $10,500
3. (14) Brandon Sheppard/100 $8,500
4. (16) Josh Richards/100 $3,150
5. (5) Chase Junghans/100 $4,950
6. (15) Jimmy Owens/100 $3,500
7. (19) Morgan Bagley/100 $3,350
8. (9) Tim McCreadie/100 $3,150
9. (17) Frank Heckenast Jr./100 $1,850
10. (11) Chub Frank/100 $2,700
11. (2) Mason Zeigler/100 $3,200
12. (20) Jason Feger/100 $2,650
13. (23) Rick Eckert/100 $2,350
14. (12) Eric Smith/100 $1,700
15. (21) Boom Briggs/99 $2,150
16. (26) Daren Friedman/99 $2,080
17. (13) Brandon Overton/99 $2,360
18. (3) Scott Bloomquist/89 $2,140
19. (10) Shane Clanton/85 $3,570
20. (7) Kevin Weaver/83 $6,550
21. (1) Billy Moyer/55 $2,500
22. (22) Brian Shirley/42 $1,500
23. (25) Scott Bull/42 $2,000
24. (4) Billy Moyer Jr./36 $2,075
25. (18 ) Torin Mettille/20 $1,500
26. (24) Eric Wells/11 $2,050

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/another-26000-for-jonathan-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Who Else? Sanders Bags $20,000 USMTS Prize​*
If there was any question as to whether or not Rodney Sanders is currently the best dirt modified driver in the world, Saturday's performance at the fifth annual World Modified Dirt Track Championship presented by Red Tail Tackle should settle the issue.

Sanders, who already owns nearly every coveted trophy the sport awards its champions, just keeps adding more hardware to his collection and placed a second WMDTC globe on his shelf with a dominant performance in Saturday's two-part, 80-lap finale at the Deer Creek Speedway.

With second- and third-place finishes in Thursday and Friday's preliminary features, the 25-year-old phenom from Happy, Texas, earned the pole position and led the field to the green flag Saturday night.

A former track champion at the high-banked three-eighths-mile clay oval, Brandon Davis led the first lap of the first segment from the outside of the front row with Terry Phillips and Sanders giving chase.

Sanders quickly disposed of Phillips and then powered past Davis to lead the eighth of 30 laps. He never trailed again and cashed $5,000 for his efforts.
In between the two halves, crew members for all 30 main event starters were given the opportunity to make any changes they could within a 10-minute window.

When the horn sounded to resume racing, Sanders led the pack to the start of the 50-lap second-round battle.

Three cautions midway through the race kept his chasers within striking distance, including Jason Hughes who captured the 2013 World Championship as well as Friday night's preliminary feature.

Hughes stalked Sanders for the last 20 laps, but Sanders would not be denied the $15,000 top prize, bringing his total take to more than $20,000.

"I just concentrated on keeping the car up front and running straight laps and keeping my tire under me," an elated Sanders said in victory lane. "We just had a great car and I can't thank everyone that helps me out enough. This is awesome.

"I caught lapped traffic and was kind of looking to see where they were running but they were all over the place so I really didn't know where I needed to go, so I was just trying to keep my momentum up. I never saw anybody but I heard them a little bit. I was just trying to do what I was doing and not slip up."

While Sanders claimed his second WMDTC title in a row, it was also the second straight year that Hughes was the second driver to cross beneath the checkered flag here.

"Didn't quite have enough for the 20 car, but hats off to them; they did a hell of a job this weekend," said Hughes, who finished third behind Sanders and Davis in the first segment. "They've had a great year-couple of years-so they worked hard and earned it.

"We're not too happy with second," Hughes said, smiling. "It's the first loser. I seen the back of his car a couple times last weekend, and we need to get up there and get the win. We'll get him some time or another."

Phillips, a former Featherlite Fall Jamboree winner here, registered a third-place finish for the third time in five World Modified Dirt Track Championship main events.

"It just wasn't quite enough to get to the front," said the son of legendary racer Larry Phillips. "We had a third-place car. We've got a little homework to do, haven't raced my mod much, so I guess we have to get on the ball.
"We've got a pretty good piece here and we're pretty consistent being up front, so we just have to get that little edge that they got."

Phillips won Thursday's preliminary feature and has never finished lower than ninth in five WMDTC championship races.

Another past Jamboree champion, Joey Jensen ran ninth in the first segment and found the high side to his liking in the second segment as he climbed from ninth at the start to finish fourth.

"It started to clean off on the top up there and you could get some good bite off the end," said Jensen, who blew an engine Thursday and has been using a powerplant borrowed from fellow racer Bob Gierke for the remainder of the weekend. "It's a testament to these guys here that put the car underneath me.
"I want to thank all the fans for coming out and supporting this deal. If it wasn't for you guys we wouldn't have this."

Rounding out the top five, Zack VanderBeek closed out a consistently fast month of July on a high note.

"We had a good car all week, really, we just had some circumstances that didn't go our way and kind of set us back a little bit but the car was good," VanderBeek said. "It's just a pleasure to run with guys that race so clean. We'll keep plugging away here, but we've got a lot of work to do to catch that 20 car."

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Brandon Davis, Jason Hughes, Terry Phillips, Brad Dierks, Zack VanderBeek, Lucas Schott, Brad Waits, Joey Jensen, Keith Foss, Craig Thatcher, Brent Larson, Bobby Malchus, Jason Cummins, Josh Angst, Nick Stroupe, Jacob Bleess, Tommy Weder Jr., Dan Ebert, Dereck Ramirez, Stormy Scott, Ben Kates, Kelly Shryock, Johnny Scott, Jason Miller, Austin Arneson, Jesse Sobbing, Joe Horgdal, Casey Arneson, Landon Atkinson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/who-else-sanders-claims-20000-usmts-biggie/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hovden Knows The Way At Deer Creek​*
Mitch Hovden's magical season continued Friday night at the Deer Creek Speedway as he notched yet another USRA Stock Car victory for the 2015 season.

Thursday night's feature winner, Shawn Peter, started on the pole for Friday's 20-lapper, but Hovden was too much for Peter and the rest of the field as he raced to a $600 win.

Peter held off Tom Schmitt in a late-race battle for second, with Kyle Falck and Kevin Donlan rounding out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/hovden-knows-the-way-at-deer-creek/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Win No. 8 Is Great For Franklin​*
Dennis Franklin scored his eighth career Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series feature event Saturday at Screven Motor Speedway during the 16th Annual Rebel Yell event, earning $5,300.

Fast qualifier and Dash winner Chris Ferguson and Ivedent Lloyd brought the field of 22 to life for the main event with Ferguson to the point. Casey Barrow spun on the opening lap in turn two and that set a complete restart for the field. Once the field took the green they went 53 laps caution free from start to finish.

By lap 11, Gib Gibbons pulled off the track and Ferguson was in heavy traffic with Austin Smith closing in on the lead position. By the 20th circuit, Smith closes to two car lengths behind the heavy lapped traffic. On lap 25, Smith had pulled up behind Ferguson for the lead meanwhile Franklin was working his way to third spot and would complete the pass on lap 25 from Smith.

On lap 31, Franklin and Smith were side-by-side for the second spot and Franklin would grab the runner-up spot away on the next lap as Smith slipped just a bit coming off of turn four.

On lap 35, Franklin would make his move and complete the pass on Ferguson for the top spot and shortly after, Smith would pass Ferguson and set his sights for second. In the final stages of the race, Smith could only get on the bottom within a stone's throw of Franklin but be unable to get around for the top spot and settle for second with Ross Bailes finishing in third spot, Chris Ferguson fourth and Ivedent Lloyd Jr. finishing fifth.

Donald McIntosh and Billy Ogle Jr. are now tied for the series points lead as they roll into Rome (Ga.) Speedway on Sunday.

*The finish:*
Dennis Franklin, Austin Smith, Ross Bailes, Chris Ferguson, Ivedent Lloyd Jr, Anthony Sanders, Brent Dixon, Mark Whitener, Scott Shirey, Kyle Van Sickle, Billy Ogle Jr., Johnny Pursley, Mark Dotson, Craig Vosbergen, Casey Roberts, Donald McIntosh, Vic Hill, Stacy Boles, Casey Barrow, Kenny Collins, Gib Gibbons, Kelley Guy

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/win-no-8-is-great-for-franklin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*A Nicely Winner In Fairbury Mod Run​*
Tyler Nicely powered to victory in a flawless feature performance on Saturday at Fairbury American Legion Speedway to win the final night of the DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified Nationals and secure second place in the championship.

Nicely was smooth in every corner on the quarter-mile dirt oval while the field behind him was two- and three-wide trying to run him down in the 30-lap, $2,000-to-win season finale. The victory was Nicely's first win of the 2015 tour, finally putting him over the top after he turned in four second-place finishes during the month-long season that ran primarily in conjunction with the DIRTcar Summer Nationals.

"I just kept hitting my marks right around the bottom so nobody could sneak underneath me," Nicely said. "I knew if I didn't make any mistakes I had a good enough hot rod. It's huge, I've been wanting to win in Illinois, and Fairbury is the best track in America in my opinion. It's awesome, and the fans make it even better. You just feel welcome here."

There were 47 DIRTcar UMP Modifieds in competition at Fairbury, which also ran the World of Outlaws Late Model Series Prairie Dirt Classic, for a combined total of 106 cars in the pits on Saturday night.

Mike Harrison earned the overall DIRTcar Summit Racing Equipment Modified championship with nine victories in 13 starts. Unfortunately in Saturday night's finale, Harrison started 15th and was on the move when he was involved in a scary-looking crash on the frontstretch, leaving him with a 23rd-place finish.

*The finish:*
Tyler Nicely, Brandon Roberts, Brian Lynn, Curt Spaulding, Jeff Curl, Jeff Leka, Ray Bollinger, David Stremme, Steven Brooks, Mike McKinney, Brian Shaw, Lance Dehm, Colling Thirlby, Jay Ledford, Jeffrey Ledford, Patrick Lyon, A.J. May, Andy Sprague, Dave Porth, Travis Kohler, Tommy Duncan, Nathan Balensiefen, Mike Harrison, Jimmy Dehm.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/a-nicely-winner-in-fairbury-mod-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dobmeier Is The Man In NSL Run​*
Mark Dobmeier notched his 60th career feature win at Huset's Speedway Sunday night. It was his second FVP National Sprint League victory of 2015. The win was worth $3,000 and came aboard the Jimco Racing No. 13.

The Grand Forks, N.D., driver is second on the all-time feature winners' list at Huset's. Dobmeier also donated $500 of his winnings to four-year-old Emmett Zoor, who is battling Rhabdomyosarcoma and was in attendance at Huset's.

It was Dusty Zomer who led early in the 35-lap feature ahead of Dobmeier and Matt Juhl. By lap three, Danny Lasoski moved past Ian Madsen to take over the fourth spot. Things came to a halt with six laps in the books, when Thomas Jeffrey flipped in turn two.

Zomer led Dobmeier, Juhl, Lasoski and Madsen back to green. Meanwhile, Bill Balog, who had advanced to seventh needed attention to the front axle in the work area.

Zomer shot out in clean air, while Lasoski disposed of Juhl and took third on lap 15. Two laps later, Eric Schulz spun, bringing the caution. Dobmeier had reeled in Zomer, but the leader was getting through lapped traffic in good order. Madsen moved into fourth on the restart.

Zomer was back in heavy lapped traffic by lap 25, and Dobmeier was in position to pounce. On lap 26, when Zomer was briefly stuck behind a lapper, Dobmeier made his move on the low side of turn two to slide in front of him for the lead. When Tasker Phillips stopped on lap 32, Dobmeier had pulled away out front. One last red flag for Joe Riedel didn't deter Dobmeier from getting the win.

Dobmeier would lead Zomer, Lasoski, and Bryan Clauson, who passed Madsen for fourth with two to go, to the stripe.

Jeffrey set quick time on the three-eighths-mile oval at 10.642 seconds.

"It feels great," said Dobmeier. "That race was about patience. I was right behind him, but (Zomer) was setting a fast pace. I could hardly stay with him. My only chance was getting to lapped cars when he would have to move around a little bit. I tried staying right on him until I could capitalize on it."

"It's all it takes is one car to slow your pace up," said Zomer. "Mark is a good driver here. He's definitely a guy to beat here. I was happy to run well. My hat's off to my crew guys. They've been working hard all week. We just came up one spot short. There were a couple errors on my part. We'll work on it, and hopefully, just keep getting better."

"You had one try at those guys in one and two, then you had to get up top," said Lasoski. "The track was too good up there. Turn three really wasn't that bad. I just like to see all these folks out here enjoying this race. I can't wait to come back."

*The finish:*
Mark Dobmeier, Dusty Zomer, Danny Lasoski, Bryan Clauson, Ian Madsen, Tim Kaeding, Logan Forler, Terry McCarl, Lynton Jeffrey, Matt Juhl, Bill Balog, Brian Brown, Jody Rosenboom, Tasker Phillips, Brooke Tatnell, Dylan Peterson, Ryan Bickett, Stu Snyder, Chuck McGillivray, Andy Anderson, Joe Riedel, Eric Schulz, Andee Beierle, Justin Glaser, Thomas Jeffrey, Austin McCarl.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/dobmeier-is-the-man-in-nsl-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clyde Wood Memorial Goes To Cornell​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region made a Sunday stop at the Double X Speedway with Jonathan Cornell claiming victory in the 13th annual Clyde Wood Memorial.

Taking over the lead on Lap 20 after Jack Dover's No. 53 rolled to a stop with mechanical issues, fifth starting Cornell was pressured at the finish by Ricky Stangl, who climbed from 10th with Tyler Thomas coming from 11th to complete the podium. Randy Martin and Cody Baker made up the top five.

Corey Nelson was sixth with Evan Martin seventh. Coming from 19th, Jay Russell crossed eighth with 20th starting Lanny Carpenter ninth. T.J. Muths completed the top 10.

Brandon Dunham (street stocks), Ayrton Gennetten (600 micro sprints) and Gage Wineland were also winners Sunday.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Cornell, Ricky Lee Stangl, Tyler Thomas, Randy Martin, Cody Baker, Corey Nelson, Evan Martin, Jay Russell, Lanny Carpenter, Trevor Muths, Brad Ryun, Tyler Blank, Kevin Ulmer, Scott Comstock, Jack Dover, Josh Fisher, J.R. Topper, Josh Baughman, Adam Jones, Ryan Leavitt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/clyde-wood-memorial-goes-to-cornell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins At Lebanon Valley​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6932&StatType=Race+Results

After five straight second place finishes in full points events, Donny Schatz returned to victory lane Sunday night at Lebanon Valley Speedway as he scored his 21st World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature win of the season.

"It hasn't felt like we've had a very good day lately, I guess," Schatz said. "We've had respectable finishes but this is where we want to be, we want to be winning. I guess you have to go through those stages where you're learning a little bit, get beat, try to get up on your game a little bit."

Schatz came into the night after two frustrating nights at Williams Grove Speedway Friday and Saturday that saw him get passed by Danny Dietrich and run out of time against Stevie Smith.

The event got underway earlier Sunday evening, following an hour and a half delay for rain. The rain set up a fast race track. Kerry Madsen proved that by knocking down the old track record of 16.179 seconds, set by Daryn Pittman in 2013, with his qualifying lap of 16.044 seconds.

Schatz and Brad Sweet started the feature on the front row with Schatz holding the lead through the opening laps. As the reigning series champion began working his way through traffic, Sweet closed the gap in his No. 49 Razorback Professional Tools car.

"When you come on someone a little slower, you have to be cautious," Schatz said of working his way through traffic Sunday. "I was probably just a little too cautious."

By the halfway point, Schatz had built up a half straight lead over Sweet. With nine laps to go, the caution flag flew for David Gravel who had a tire go down and hit the wall in turn four. Sweet tried to make a move on the restart but did not have anything for the No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car.

"You always want a second chance," Sweet said of the restart. "Donny got out there in front and was able to get by a few of those lap guys but it was really hard to pass, even the lap cars tonight. We're happy to run second but we started on the pole of the dash and lost the start and Donny beat us on every start after that. We had three shots at it. I think if we'd have gotten out front he would have been hard to pass us the same way as it was hard to pass him. He did everything right to win the race and it's nice to get a good solid finish after the weekend we had."

Schatz and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team have finished first or second in 17 consecutive full points Outlaws races and 19 of the past 20.

"Hats off to the Bad Boy Buggies team - they adjusted perfectly," Schatz said. "The motor ran great. Generally when we come here we have a cooling issue (at Lebanon Valley), we can't keep it cool and it ran 180 degrees the whole race. One more thing they overcame. Glad we got it in, glad all the fans got to see a race tonight and we get to go on to Canada now."

Jacob Allen was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing five positions in his No. 1A Shark Racing car to finish in the 12th position.











The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads north to Canada for a three race swing. The series first takes on Ohsweken Speedway and the Six Nations Showdown on Tuesday night. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/ohsweken-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...y-Schatz-Wins-at-Lebanon-Valley-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clyde Wood Memorial Goes To Cornell​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region made a Sunday stop at the Double X Speedway with Jonathan Cornell claiming victory in the 13th annual Clyde Wood Memorial.

Taking over the lead on Lap 20 after Jack Dover's No. 53 rolled to a stop with mechanical issues, fifth starting Cornell was pressured at the finish by Ricky Stangl, who climbed from 10th with Tyler Thomas coming from 11th to complete the podium. Randy Martin and Cody Baker made up the top five.

Corey Nelson was sixth with Evan Martin seventh. Coming from 19th, Jay Russell crossed eighth with 20th starting Lanny Carpenter ninth. T.J. Muths completed the top 10.

Brandon Dunham (street stocks), Ayrton Gennetten (600 micro sprints) and Gage Wineland were also winners Sunday.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Cornell, Ricky Lee Stangl, Tyler Thomas, Randy Martin, Cody Baker, Corey Nelson, Evan Martin, Jay Russell, Lanny Carpenter, Trevor Muths, Brad Ryun, Tyler Blank, Kevin Ulmer, Scott Comstock, Jack Dover, Josh Fisher, J.R. Topper, Josh Baughman, Adam Jones, Ryan Leavitt.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/clyde-wood-memorial-goes-to-cornell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pierce Hopes To Build On Recent Success​*
The summer of 2015 has been good to Bobby Pierce. It could get even better when the 18-year-old Oakwood, Ill., driver returns to Cedar Lake Speedway this weekend for the 28th annual USA Nationals.

Less than a month after wrapping up his first DIRTcar Summer Nationals championship and making his NASCAR Camping World Truck Series debut at Eldora Speedway, Pierce returns to Cedar Lake's $50,000-to-win crown jewel event Thursday through Saturday looking to improve on his runner-up finish in last year's race.

"It's definitely one of my goals to put my name on the back of the USA Nationals t-shirt," said Pierce, who led nine of the final 20 laps of last year's 100-lap USA Nationals feature before finishing second to Jimmy Owens of Newport, Tenn. "To win it would just be huge.

"Ever since I went to Cedar Lake and the USA Nationals for the first time, it was a race that I always loved and wanted to win. We were close last year, so hopefully this time we can go back and get it done."

Pierce will chase a coveted USA Nationals Eagle Trophy with plenty of momentum from his stellar summer. During June and July, the second-generation racer piloted his father's Pierce Race Cars house car to a pair of Summer Nationals victories and recorded 11 top-five finishes on the grueling month-long series.

In becoming the Midwestern tour's youngest champion, Pierce topped Billy Moyer Jr. of Batesville, Ark., by a mere 10 points. To score the tour's $25,000 champion's pay, Pierce often found himself focusing on logging strong finishes instead of taking chances to win races. He'll have a much different approach when he chases the $50,000 winner's paycheck at Cedar Lake.

"Winning a Summer Nationals championship is another one of those things that I just always wanted to accomplish," said Pierce, who with his father Bob now ranks as the only father-son combo to claim the title. "It was really cool, but I'm definitely looking forward to not worrying about any points or anything like that and really going (to Cedar Lake) just thinking about doing what I need to do to win."

Pierce's Summer Nationals championship shows how far he has come in his short dirt Late Model career, but his performance in July 22's NASCAR Camping World Truck Series 1-800-Car-Cash Mudsummer Classic at Eldora may be a preview of where he's headed.

After dabbling in asphalt racing over the past few seasons, Pierce took advantage of NASCAR's only dirt race and impressed the NASCAR world by swapping the lead with sprint car ace Christopher Bell multiple times before settling for a runner-up finish in Mike Mittler's MB Motorsports entry.

With Bell winning the event and former WoO LMS competitor Tyler Reddick taking third, Pierce was part of a top three swept by young racers with dirt track backgrounds.

"The (truck race) had a lot of TV coverage and was really crazy how many people have taken interest in what we're doing," Pierce said. "It's crazy when you look at all the followers we've picked up on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram and all that.

"We definitely gained a lot more fans, and I hope a lot more people became dirt fans as well. With Christopher Bell winning it, me in second and Tyler Reddick in third, it was kind of cool for the dirt world and maybe it attracted more people to what we're doing and the good drivers that race on dirt."

While he doesn't have any firm plans for future asphalt action, Pierce hopes to build on his solid start to his NASCAR career if the opportunity arises.

"We're hoping to do some more asphalt racing and maybe some more Truck Series races," Pierce said. "If the opportunity (to pursue a NASCAR career) presents itself, I certainly would like to try it. But I love dirt racing and I'm definitely focused on it and trying to do the best I can and win races."

NASCAR may become part of his future plans, but for now, Pierce is fully focused on his dirt endeavors as he prepares for the USA Nationals this weekend. Pierce likes his chances of breaking through for his first crown jewel victory, but he knows it'll take a stellar performance to get it done.

"Cedar Lake is definitely one of my favorite tracks to go to," Pierce said. "It's a nice facility and I love racing there. It's a big race that everyone wants to win with a lot of good competition. It's a race where you really have to be on top of your game because everyone there is so good.

"I think we have a pretty good shot. I'm definitely excited about it after the run we had last year. You don't really know how many of those chances you're gonna get. Hopefully we can go back and put ourselves in a good position and start up front again this year, then take advantage of it in the feature."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/pierce-hopes-to-build-on-recent-success/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Merrittville Next For Super DIRTcar Series​*
The Super DIRTcar Series big-block modifieds returns to action on the Merrittville Speedway third-mile Monday, Aug. 3 for the Bob St. Amand Sr. Memorial 100.

Point leader Matt Sheppard heads up a stellar field that will include his closest pursuer, 2014 Super DIRTcar Series champion Billy Decker, Danny Johnson, Brett Hearn, Jimmy Phelps, Larry Wight, Pat Ward and Stewart Friesen.

Hearn, an eight-time Super DIRTcar Series champion, dominated the most recent event at Autodrome Drummond for his second Big-Block Modified Series victory - and first point-counting win - in 2015.

Sheppard leads Decker in the point standings 788-785. Phelps, his HBR Racing teammate, sits third with 743 points. Sheppard has won four of the last six Super DIRTcar Series events at Merrittville.

Johnson, currently fourth in points, won last year's Bob St. Amand Sr. Memorial 100.

The Series' invaders will meet with plenty of resistance from Merrittville regulars like Hall of Famer Pete Bicknell, Chad Brachmann III - a Series winner at Ohsweken Speedway in June, Mike Bowman, Mat Williamson, Billy Dunn, Chris Steele, and more.

Six different drivers have been in victory lane after nine events.

Bob St. Amand Sr. was the 1972 Merrittville Speedway Modified champion. He was a long-time pit steward at the track and was inducted into its Hall of Fame in 2002. He won several support division titles at Ransomville and Humberstone Speedways and earned Rookie of the Year honors at Ransomville and Merrittville.

The St. Amand family, friends and associates have facilitated lap leader bonus sponsorship for all 100 laps of the Memorial event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/merrittville-next-for-super-dirtcar-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Does It Again At Shawano​*
The results will show that Shane Clanton led every lap of Tuesday's Sun Drop Shootout at Shawano Speedway to win from the outside pole, but the victory certainly didn't come easy for the World of Outlaws Late Model Series point leader.

Scoring his ninth WoO LMS victory of the season, Clanton, 39, survived repeated challenges from Earl Pearson Jr. amid heavy lapped traffic during the second half of the 50-lap race to earn a $10,550 payday at the half-mile oval.

"I saw Earl coming and I got to where I couldn't steer through the middle," said Clanton, who drove his Capital Race Cars house car to his 23rd top-five finish in 27 WoO LMS A-Mains this season. "I had to get up on the wheel and win this one for us."

Pearson settled for second after a mistake on lap 47 allowed Clanton to pull to a 1.872-second advantage at the finish. Sixth-starting Jimmy Mars was third followed by ninth-starting A.J. Diemel in fourth. Josh Richards finished where he started in fifth.

Clanton lead the first half of the race mostly unchallenged as Pearson and Mars battled for the second spot. But following the race's final caution on lap 26, Pearson cleared Mars for good and began to pressure Clanton.

With Clanton's car drifting high exiting the corners, Pearson kept glued to the low groove and made multiple looks underneath the leader. Pearson nearly pulled even with Clanton at the completion of lap 37, setting off a five-lap stretch in which the two drivers ran side by side nearly the entire distance as the diced their way through traffic.

After his low-side challenge came up short, Pearson switched to the high groove and again made challenges for the lead. But his run was slowed on lap 47 when he drifted too high in turns one and two and nearly tagged the wall. The mistake allowed Clanton to pull away to the 29th WoO LMS victory of his career.

"We had to get back up on the wheel in the last 10 laps there, but I wasn't about to give it up," Clanton said. "I think he caught me the most when we got to lapped traffic. They would mess my line up so much going into the corner that he could get a run leaving the bottom."

Making his fifth WoO LMS appearance of the season, Pearson was looking to earn his first series victory since 2009. While he fell short of ending that lengthy WoO LMS drought, Pearson was happy with his runner-up performance after struggling in recent appearances in his part-time ride in the Moring Motorsports Black Diamond Race Car.

Pearson, who drives regularly for Dunn-Benson Motorsports on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series, plans to field Larry Moring's car in the upcoming weekend's $50,000-to-win USA Nationals at Cedar Lake Speedway in New Richmond, Wis.

""It took me a little while to get up there to (Clanton), but we ran side by side with him there a bunch of laps and put on a pretty good show for the fans," said Pearson, who rebounded from the disappointment of missing the A-Main lineup at Fairbury (Ill.) American Legion Speedway's Prairie Dirt Classic on July 25. "I wish I could've went on by him and won the race for these guys because they work their butts off.

"We had a good car here with Larry Moring, Ronnie Stuckey and all the guys on the crew. After last weekend, we're definitely excited about this here. We'll take second place and go on to Cedar Lake."

After advancing from his third-row starting spot up to second in the first half of the race, Mars had his sights set on challenging Clanton for the lead until a resurgent Pearson muscled his way back into second following the lap-26 restart.

As Pearson went back ahead, he and Mars made contact, causing front-end damage that Mars said slowed his MB Customs machine.

"I guess me and Earl were going for the same real estate," Mars said. "I thought I was on the bottom, but whatever.

"That kind of knocked the toe out quite a bit. We got third, but I'm happy with that when we have about a foot of toe-out."

The event drew 27 cars to Shawano Speedway. Overton posted fast time in qualifying with a lap of 19.346 seconds.

*The finish:*
(2) Shane Clanton/50 $10,550 
2. (3) Earl Pearson Jr./50 $5,000 
3. (6) Jimmy Mars/50 $3,000 
4. (9) A.J. Diemel/50 $3,100 
5. (5) Josh Richards/50 $2,650 
6. (20) Gregg Satterlee/50 $1,750 
7. (13) Rick Eckert/50 $2,050 
8. (7) Mitch McGrath/50 $1,350 
9. (8 ) Darrell Lanigan/50 $1,350 
10. (15) Morgan Bagley/50 $1,650 
11. (17) Chub Frank/50 $1,600 
12. (10) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $1,550 
13. (16) Tim McCreadie/50 $1,500 
14. (1) Brandon Overton/49 $1,800 
15. (22) Brian Shirley/49 $900 
16. (4) Eric Wells/49 $1,350 
17. (19) Boom Briggs/49 $1,320 
18. (18 ) Justin Hirt/49 $750 
19. (21) Chase Junghans/43 $1,280 
20. (14) Brett Swedberg/41 $700 
21. (23) Jordan Yaggy/39 $700 
22. (12) Mason Zeigler/13 $700 
23. (11) Rodney Sanders/10 $700 
24. (24) David Fieber/0 $725​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/clanton-does-it-again-at-shawano/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas Claims McDaniel Memorial​*
Honda Midget National Championship leader Kevin Thomas Jr. scored his second win of the season on Tuesday night at Solomon Valley Raceway after holding on through a grinding 30-lap Chad McDaniel Memorial feature.

The Alabama native led throughout but had to withstand two strong challenges for the lead and eight caution periods.

The Thomases, Kevin and Tyler, led the field to the green with Tyler slicing past into turn three before Kevin drove down the track and off the bottom of turn-four with the lead.

On a lap-two restart, Spencer Bayston moved past Tyler for the second spot before ProSource "Fast Qualifier" Zach Daum slowed while running sixth. He was done for the night.

On lap seven, Christopher Bell cut past T. Thomas for third and tried a slide-job on Bayston for second, but the two made contact and went over the turn-two bank, with T. Thomas scrambling to grab second and bringing Bryan Clauson with him.

The leaders entered traffic just before halfway, and as a car spun in turn-four to bring out a yellow, T. Thomas got caught up in the cars slowing for the caution in turn-two and got spun around. He restarted at the back.

That put Clauson in the second spot, and he was all over K. Thomas for the lead.

Using a restart on lap 19, Clauson snuck under K. Thomas down the fronstretch and slid up in front of him with the lead, but fifth-running Cody Brewer spun behind them to return K.

Thomas to the lead. On lap 20, pushing the envelope off turn four, Clauson caught the frontstretch fence and sent sparks flying.

Clauson finally got his rhythm again and tracked down the leader, who was having trouble negotiating a very tricky top side. On lap 26, Clauson tried a turn-one slidejob for the lead that produced some contact between Thomas' front bumper and Clauson's back bumper.

Thomas turned down the track to regain the lead, but Clauson came at him again in turn-three. Thomas was again up for the challenge and crossed him over to retain his lead, just as Clauson slowed with apparent issues under the hood.

That final caution gave Thomas' teammate, ninth-starting Tanner Thorson, a final opportunity to strike for the win. He gained on him at the white flag and got a run through turns one and two, throwing one final slider at him in the final set of corners, but he fell short as Thomas won by .610-seconds in the Toyota TRD - Bakken Concrete No. 67k Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I was happy to see the checkered tonight - I was losing even more hair tonight," Thomas said. "I messed up on one restart and got slid, and it would have been game over against Clauson if it wasn't for luck. Tonight, a couple of cautions played our way. You had to be nearly perfect up there, and the few times I wasn't, they were right there. That was really hard racing with Bryan, and it was really just a hectic race with as difficult as the top was and as close to the edge as it was."

Thorson finished off a fine run by staying out of trouble and advancing all the way to the runner-up spot in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"It was pretty crazy up front all night with some close slide jobs, and a lot of guys not giving each other much room," Thorson said. "Our car came in really well late in the race and gave us a shot to pass KT for the win, but we just couldn't quite find enough grip to go by him. I would have liked one more shot at him with the momentum I was building, and I would have liked to drive in there and try to get him to lift. He drove a great race, though, and fought those guys back, and our team is just getting stronger and stronger every race."

Tracy Hines, coming back from after sitting out two weeks with injuries from multiple crashes in June into early July, ended up rounding out the podium and taking over second in the point standings aboard the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"Sometimes, you have to stay in there and not make the mistake of trying to do too much," Hines said. "I tried to get more at Sun Prairie two weeks out of breaking the clavicle, still with the point lead, and ended up hurting myself worse. We were really fast early on in the night, but in the feature we weren't that good. We could hold our own, but mainly had to avoid what was going on in front of us. Tonight, it ended up that we snuck to third, and I'll take it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/thomas-claims-mcdaniel-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roberts Kicks It Up A Notch At Boyd's​*
Casey Roberts had never raced at Boyd's Speedway until Tuesday night.
The Toccoa, Ga. driver led all 35 laps in route to his tenth career Schaeffer's Oil Southern Nationals Series victory at the Ringgold, Ga. oval and took home the $3,500 victory.

Roberts is now second on the all-time winners list.

The tour has one more day off on Wednesday before the final three point races that start Thursday at Tri-County Race Track in Brasstown, N.C paying $3,500 to win.

Friday's action rolls into Smoky Mountain (Tenn.) Speedway, paying $5,300 while the series finishes up action with its largest paying event on Saturday at Tazewell (Tenn.) Speedway, paying $10,050.

*The finish:*
Casey Roberts, Randy Weaver, Austin Dillon, Billy Ogle Jr., Vic Hill, Mark Dotson, Riley Hickman, Austin Smith, Craig Vosbergen, Jason Hiett, David Payne, Stacy Boles, Donald McIntosh, Jason Croft, Forrest Trent, Gary McPherson, Dylan Ames, Ty Dillon, Jason Welshan, Jamie Perry, Pierce McCarter, Ronnie Johnson, Brandon Kinzer

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-series/roberts-kicks-it-up-a-notch-at-boyds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Scores First Outlaws Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6933&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

After an epic battle at Tuesday night's Six Nations Showdown at Ohsweken Speedway, Stewart Friesen scored a thrilling first-ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory besting Donny Schatz, Logan Schuchart and Parker Price-Miller.

He also became just the second ever Canadian to win a World of Outlaws feature.

"It's unreal," Friesen said in victory lane. "What a great race team. This track just came right to us. Jessica did 100 percent, all the right calls. We had the Dash to play with a little bit and adjusted it from there. Wow, it's unreal!"

Friesen, who is perhaps best known for success in a modified, including three Syracuse 200 wins, came into the night subbing for his wife, fellow race car driver Jessica Zemken, who is expecting the couple's first child. Zemken also happens to be the car owner.

"She had a lot of good notes that we went off of. Just kind of worked and worked. The 410 deal is just so much different than the 360 with the weight and we just tried to adjust to keep it balanced," said Friesen, who has found recent success, including wins, in a 360 sprint car. "This JZR race team is awesome! I'm just thrilled, I can't be more proud of her right now."

The Niagara-On-The-Lake, Ontario-native, in just his fourth ever Outlaws start, took the initial green flag in the No. 1Z Corr-Pak Merchandising car in the seventh position. Brad Sweet and Schatz started on the front row, with Schatz taking an early lead.

A yellow flew on lap nine, just as Schatz began working his way through traffic, provided a big opportunity for Schuchart and Friesen. On the restart, both drivers bobbed and weaved through cars into turn one, as Friesen tried to take over the third spot from Schuchart. Schuchart held him off and then overtook Sweet. Just a couple of laps later, Schuchart ran down Schatz and got around him on the front straight just after the two completed lap 11.

Schatz held on to second in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies car for two more laps before Friesen got around for the second position. As traffic remained in play, the battle between Schuchart, Friesen and Schatz was tight. Friesen worked to hold off an advancing Schatz as Schuchart tried to get breathing room. Lap after lap, the battle continued.

With the middle lane at his disposal on the dry slick track, Friesen was a force. Using the traffic to his advantage he got to turn one ahead of Schuchart on lap 22 and then held off the Shark Racing driver as he tried to slide Friesen through the corner. Schatz took advantage of the situation and followed Friesen through, taking back second on the next lap.

As the battle up front continued, Price-Miller, who won the 360 feature the night before at Ohsweken, was making steady progress in his No. 67 Townline Variety car from an eighth place starting position. He took over sixth on lap nine and fourth on lap 12. As Schuchart fell back, Price-Miller was in position, getting around the No. 1S for third with just six laps to go.

Through one more restart, Friesen held off Schatz and took the win. He joins Tim Gee as the only other Canadian to win a World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature.

"I really didn't want to see that last caution but I was just glad there were no sliders," Friesen said. 
"It was just a clean last lap there. I'm so thankful, just thankful to be there."

A disappointed Schatz, who won the last Outlaws event at Lebanon Valley Speedway, said despite adjustments his team just can't get the car to do what they want.

"So, I don't know if I've plugged it into somebody and we've bent something that we can't find or what. It's still decent, it felt pretty decent but we just need to be better," Schatz said. "(Friesen) was able to run through the middle like you need to here at Ohsweken. We couldn't really do it there until the end and I had to be right on the bottom to do it. That's the way it goes - some nights you win, some nights you lose. It seems like we've had a lot of loss here lately."

Schatz, with 21 wins so far this season and a 366 point lead over Shane Stewart in the race for the 2015 series championship, has finished first or second in 18 consecutive full points Outlaws races and 20 of the last 21.

For the 17-year-old Price-Miller, the weekend was a reminder to everyone that he is one of the sport's fastest rising stars. After a stellar first night that saw him edge Glenn Styres for a win, Price-Miller said he was really happy to have another good run against the Outlaws.

"They're the best of the best," Price-Miller said of his World of Outlaws competitors. "I'm just glad I'm able to race with them, let alone do good. Still a great weekend at Ohsweken. This track - I'm not used to the slick like this. I've never been good but Sam Hafertepe and Daryl (Turford), I can't thank them enough, they had me dialed in and I just drove the thing. Overall a good weekend."











The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series continues its three race swing through Canada with a stop at Brockville Ontario Speedway on Friday. It is the first time the series has raced at the track since 2011. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/brockville-ontario-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...tewart-Friesen-Wins-at-Ohsweken-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Nationals Media Poll: Week 3​*
This is the third week of the Knoxville Nationals Media Poll. It will be released each Tuesday of the week through Aug. 11. The poll is a collaboration of media members from across the country.

Rank - Driver - Average Rank

1. Donny Schatz 1.2
2. Danny Lasoski 2.2
3. Shane Stewart 3.1
4. Justin Henderson 4.9
5. Kerry Madsen 5.8
6. Joey Saldana 7.5
7. Brian Brown 8.5
8. Stevie Smith 10.1
9. Paul McMahan 10.6
10. Terry McCarl 11.4
11. Daryn Pittman 11.8
12. Sammy Swindell 12.2
13. Brad Sweet 12.2
14. Dale Blaney 13.1
15. Greg Hodnett 15.2
16. Rico Abreu 19.3
17. Mark Dobmeier 19.8
18. Tim Kaeding 20.1
19. Ian Madsen 20.3
20. Dusty Zomer 21.4
21. Jason Johnson 23.3
22. Cody Darrah 23.4
23. Craig Dollansky 23.6
24. David Gravel 25.2
25. Christopher Bell 25.8

First Five Out: 
Kraig Kinser, Jason Sides, Lucas Wolfe, Brooke Tatnell, Bryan Clauson.

We hope sprint car fans find this poll for use in some healthy debate as we build up to the biggest sprint car race of the year, the 55th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals presented by Casey's General Store. If you are involved in any fantasy leagues or pools this may be of some help to you making your picks.

Donny Schatz is still the heavy favorite in week three; however two of our poll voters have picked Lasoski over Schatz. Beyond who wins the Nationals, it is always an interesting story as to who makes the Knoxville Nationals Championship A-Main each year. Surely someone not on our current top 25 poll will make the show.

The biggest movers from week two to three are: Stevie Smith from 12th to 8th, Rico Abreu from 19th to 16th, Dusty Zomer from 25th to 20th, and Justin Henderson jumped over Kerry Madsen from fifth to fourth.

Poll voters are: Jeremy Eliiott (PennLive.com), Shawn Miller (Inside Line Promotions), Blake Anderson (All Star Circuit of Champions), Ross Wece (World of Outlaws), Kendra Jacobs (MRN Winged Nation), Brad Brown (IBRacn.com), Mike Kerchner (National Speed Sport News), Wade Aunger (Sydney Speedway), Lonnie Wheatley (Sprintcarmania.com), Brandon Bingham (Bing Bang Media), Eric Arnold (FlatOut Magazine), Bob Jones (FlatOut Magazine), and Rustin Nelson (Historian).

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2015/07/Knoxville-Poll-3.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*World of Outlaws Tour of Canada Continues​*
The Greatest Show on Dirt continues their tour of Canada this Friday July 31st in Brockville Ontario, the track Brockville is a high banked 3/8 oval, track record is 10.923 seconds by Jason Myers on July 29th 2011, the last WoO winner at Brockville was Paul McMahan on July 29th 2011.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series finishes up their Canadian visit with a trip to Autodrome Drummond on August 1st, the Autodrome is a high banked 4/10 mile oval, track record of 12.934 seconds by Donny Schatz on July 27th 2013.

Previous A Feature Winners include.

2014 - Donny Schatz
2013 - Cody Darrah
2012 - Joey Saldana
2011 - Jason Meyers
2010 - Steve Kinser

You catch all the action on DirtVision.com until the Greatest Show on Dirt once Again invades your backyard.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sunday Red Bull GRC Belongs To Sandell​*
Bryan Herta Rallysport's Patrik Sandell earned his first win of the Red Bull Global Rallycross championship season on Sunday, in the second of two exciting races in the Detroit doubleheader held this weekend on the streets of Belle Isle.

Scott Speed of Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross and Sebastian Eriksson of Red Bull Olsbergs MSE finished second and third.

Sunday's win was a comeback story for the Sandell, who had suffered a driveshaft failure a day earlier, handing his first shot at victory this weekend to rival Ken Block. The win is Bryan Herta Rallysport's first Supercar win since the team joined Red Bull GRC at the start of 2015.

"We have a fantastic car," said Sandell. "My team has put together the perfect package for me, and we've been able to be fast for a while, but we hadn't been able to get to the finish. Yesterday we had a problem with the car and retired in the final, but today Bryan Herta and his guys just put everything together for me. I'm so happy for them - this victory goes to them."

The last time Sandell topped the podium was a little over a year ago at the June race in Washington D.C., while he was driving for the Olsbergs MSE organization.

The Sunday race had to restart after a red flag halted competition when Block, Sandell, and Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross driver Tanner Foust made contact between turns one and two, leaving Foust's disabled vehicle sitting in the racing line and bringing out the red flag..

Block was issued a penalty rough driving and sent to the back of the grid for the restart and Foust was unable to restart.

On the second run at the final, the race saw a duel between Sandell and Speed off the start and when Sandell took the joker on the first lap , he claimed the lead and never relinquished it.

In GRC Lites, Dreyer & Reinbold Racing's Miles Maroney had a winning weekend. The rookie GRC Lites driver took his first career win on Sunday, following up on a runner-up result a day earlier. He beat AF Racing's Alejandro Fernandez in a photo finish, taking the win by .161 seconds. Austin Cindric of Olsbergs MSE took third, to move into the championship lead.

*The finish:*
Patrik Sandell, Scott Speed, Sebastian Eriksson, Joni Wiman, Brian Deegan, Austin Dyne, Ken Block, Bucky Lasek, Nelson Piquet Jr., Tanner Foust, Steve Arpin, Sverre Isachsen

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/rally-offroad/sunday-red-bull-grc-belongs-to-sandell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Star Midgets This Weekend At U.S. 36 And Valley​*
For the first time in 2015 the Allstar Midget series will conduct back to back races at US 36 Speedway on Friday and Valley Speedway this Saturday. So far this season the unexpected has become the expected as four different winners have won the four features conducted so far.

After consecutive rainouts to start the 2015 campaign the racing has been hot and heavy.

Valley Speedway held the first race on Friday, June 12th. Heat wins were taken by Tyler Nelson, and Wesley Smith. In the feature Grain Valley racer Todd McVay in his 89jr.

Machine looked like he would run away with the show early. But, as the race wound down Chad Frewaldt slowly reeled in McVay. He attempted to pass him coming out of four.

Chad spun his 4F machine instead, and as the yellow flew McVay spun off the track coming out of two.

Unfortunately after both running a great race to this point neither could continue.

Meanwhile in the pack drivers that included Tyler Nelson, Wesley Smith, and Riley Kreisel Had been duking out behind the leaders. Nelson of Olathe would take the victory in the 88 after the restart, his fifth in the Allstar Series in the last two years. Smith was a impressive second followed by Kreisel, defending champ Pat Schudy, and Ryan Kent.

Race number two found the Allstar Series competing at CMS Speedway in Warrensburg on night one of a two day Fourth of July Program on the 3rd.

Tyler Nelson, and newcomer Clinton Boyles would take heat wins. In the feature Kory Schudy of Republic, Missouri in the 7W would repeat his 2014 victory at Central Missouri Speedway followed by Nelson, Smith, Boyles, and Frewaldt. The race was hotly contested from the get go as the top four ran under a blanket the whole way.

A return to Valley on July 11th found two surprise visitors pulling into the Grain Valley oval. Seven time USAC Champ Bryan Clauson of Indiana, and teammate Cole Wood of California joined the fray after a winged sprint car rainout at Knoxville found the racy duo without a place to compete.

After a quick switch of cars at Brian Browns shop where they have housed the Matt Wood Racing Team for the Summer they were ready to roll! The heats were won by the top two in Allstar points, Wesley Smith, and Tyler Nelson.

But in the feature, Clauson survived two incidents which made him come from the back both times to win in the 17j.

Chad Frewaldt who looked like a sure winner until Clauson passed him on the last lap was second, followed by Kreisel, Yancy Shepard, and Bill Allen.

Dallas County Speedway in Urbana, Mo. hosted the Allstar Series on July 17th.

For the fourth time in four races Tyler Nelson won his heat race! In the other heat race, Wesley Smith won for the third time in four races! By feature time though the track had slicked off after being very tacky for the heats.

Because of this the groove moved to the bottom where a surprise competitor almost stole the show. 2013 WAR Sprint Champ Mitchell Moore in the Chris Scofield 9s Mini Sprint took the lead from Wesley Smith near the halfway point.

Unfortunately for him a ignition switch problem ended his night early. Smith from Nixa, Mo. took his first Allstar Series win in the Red and Silver #44, followed by Riley Kreisel, Pat Schudy, Bill Hughes, and Tyler Nelson.

After four races in Allstar competition we have four different winners! Youngster Wesley Smith has been the most consistent so far finishing first, second, and third in four starts. Tyler Nelson who was runner up in 2014 points, and Pat Schudy the champ from last year are waiting to pounce if Smith has a problem.

The Allstar Midget Series competes in a double header at US 36, and Valley for a third time in 2015. Be there on both occasions for exciting midget action!

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/07/30/all-star-midgets-this-weekend-at-u-s-36-and-valley/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Davenport Again In Dramatic Fashion​*
Less than a week after winning Fairbury American Legion Speedway's Prairie Dirt Classic with a final-lap pass, Jonathan Davenport used more late-race heroics to make another visit to victory lane Thursday night at Cedar Lake Speedway.

Kicking off the 28th annual USA Nationals weekend in thrilling fashion, Davenport chased down Billy Moyer Jr. late in Thursday's 40-lap World of Outlaws Late Model Series feature at Cedar Lake and outdueled Moyer Jr. in a dramatic close battle at the three-eighths-mile oval.

After catching Moyer Jr. with less than five laps remaining, the sixth-starting Davenport edged ahead as the two leaders took the white flag and pulled out front over the final circuit. Davenport crossed the finish line 0.678 seconds ahead of Moyer Jr. to earn a $6,000 payday in an event that served as a tune-up for Cedar Lake's $50,000-to-win USA Nationals that will be contested on Friday and Saturday.

"This car was just phenomenal again tonight," Davenport said of his Lee Roy and Kevin Rumley-owned Sundance Services Longhorn Chassis. "This is definitely good for us. It's a good momentum builder for the weekend. Now we just need a good qualifying lap tomorrow and a good heat race run and see if we can't start near the front on Saturday."

Moyer Jr., who twice led the race for a total of 31 laps, settled for second with his father Billy Moyer taking third after himself leading laps 11 through 17 Scott Bloomquist was fourth in the caution-free race with Jimmy Owens rounding out the top five.

Much like he did on his way to topping Dennis Erb Jr. in Fairbury's Prairie Dirt Classic on July 25, Davenport again charged around the high line in the closing laps Thursday night at Cedar Lake. Although the top groove was tricky, Davenport expertly rode the cushion to the fourth WoO LMS victory his career.

"The cushion was right up next to the wall and I kept thinking I was actually hitting the wall," said Davenport, who currently leads the points standings on the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series. "It wasn't easy because you had to be right up there on it, but being up there was what let us get around (Moyer Jr.) there when we got back to him."

After pulling ahead of second-starting Chub Frank of Bear Lake, Pa., on the start, Moyer Jr. controlled the race's early portions until a bout with the cushion in turns one and two allowed both his father and Davenport to charge by him. But Moyer Jr. battled back and used a three-wide pass to overtake both Moyer and Davenport and move back into the lead on lap 18.

Moyer Jr. opened a sizeable gap through the race's middle portions, but the late-charging Davenport and his own struggles with lapped traffic prevented Moyer Jr. from claiming what would've been the first WoO LMS victory of his career.

"I knew Davenport was coming," Moyer Jr. said. "I just got beat. I didn't judge lapped traffic right.

"We had a real strong run. The car is awesome, but I just gotta do a better job and get through traffic better."

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Billy Moyer Jr., Billy Moyer, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Jason Feger, Brandon Sheppard, Chub Frank, Darrell Lanigan, Tim McCreadie, Bobby Pierce, Jimmy Mars, A.J. Diemel, Josh Richards, Shane Clanton, Earl Pearson Jr., Mike Marlar, Kent Robinson, Frank Heckenast Jr., Mason Ziegler, Rick Eckert, Chase Junghans, Boom Briggs, Mitch McGrath, Eric Wells, Brandon Overton, Morgan Bagley, Shannon Babb, Jesse Stovall.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/its-davenport-again-in-dramatic-fashion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*High Five For Lasoski​*
Danny Lasoski grabbed the lead late to capture his series leading fifth win with the FVP National Sprint League Thursday on night one of the "Road to Knoxville" at I-80 Speedway near Greenwood, Nebraska. Lasoski's win was worth $5,000 aboard the Big Game Motorsports No. 2 machine. The event was held in conjunction with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Series. NSL member Ian Madsen won that event.

Jamie Veal, making his second NSL start of the season, jumped out to the early lead in the 25-lap feature from his pole position ahead of Terry McCarl and California NSL first-timer Willie Croft. Lasoski shot by Croft on lap five to move into the top three.

Paul Nienhiser stopped on the backstretch, bringing out the yellow flag on lap six. Veal led McCarl, Lasoski, Croft and Bill Balog back to green flag racing. Two laps later, Lasoski shot by McCarl for second and began his pursuit of the leader.

The lead pair wrestled lapped traffic. With the bottom of turns one and two coming in, Veal shot to the high side on lap 17. Lasoski pounced on the opportunity and used the low side to cruise to the point.

The last eight laps, Lasoski went uncontested to win over Veal, McCarl, Balog and Croft. Matt Juhl posted a season best sixth place finish, while Bryan Clauson passed Ian Madsen in the final corner for seventh. KSE Hard-charger Tim Kaeding and Mark Dobmeier rounded out the top ten.

Lasoski set quick time, while Madsen, Juhl and Veal won heat races. If Madsen can win both the ASCS and NSL features Friday night, he will garner a $10,000 bonus from I-80 Speedway, Phil Durst of Durst Motorplex and Jim Huffman of Huffman Productions.

"(Veal) was doing a good job," said Lasoski in Victory Lane. "He was running where I wanted to be. He got to a lapped car and got held up a little bit. Guy (Forbrook) gave me a good car. It was operating top, bottom or middle, it didn't matter."

"We were right there all night," said Veal. "We had a good car all night. We had a good run in second. We'll take that and come back tomorrow night. (Filling in for Jason Johnson with the Outlaws) I learned to adapt to tracks very quickly. Thanks to the guys for having a good car and hopefully, we'll be one better tomorrow."

"We were a little tight back there," said McCarl. "We got the lead on the first start and they called it back. That would have been big for us. The car came in later in the race, and we started running them back down. We were still a little tight in dirty air. If we were in clean air, we'd have been o.k. It was a great racetrack. I'd like to thank the Kosiski's and Phil Durst for putting this on. This has really turned into one of our favorite racetracks. For a bigger track, it's a really racy joint. They know how to get it right."

The "Road to Knoxville" continues tomorrow night, Friday, July 31 at the I-80 Speedway. The 30-lap feature will pay $10,000 to the winner.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...5/07/Danny-Lasoski-Wins-at-I-80-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scelzi Sidelined Six-To-Eight Weeks​*
Dominic Scelzi will be sidelined for at least the next month and a half after he sustained several compression fractures in his back last Saturday during a crash at the Peter Murphy Classic.

Scelzi, who entered the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series event at Thunderbowl Raceway as the championship points leader, was injured during the opening laps of the feature when his car got into the cushion, pirouetted and landed hard on the rear end.

"I have five or six compression fractures in my upper and lower back as well as one in the base of my neck," he said. "I'll be out for at least six-to-eight weeks. No surgery, basically just bed rest. I'm supposed to be off my feet for most of the day. When I do get up I can't lift anything or do anything strenuous at all. It's pretty strict lockdown."

Scelzi had kicked off the marquee event by qualifying 13th quickest. He led most of his heat race before a mechanical problem sent him into the pits on Lap 7. That relegated him to the B Main, which he won to garner the 14th starting position in the main event.

"I was trying to stay out of trouble to start the feature," he said. "I got into the cushion a little hard. That was one of the easiest crashes. It only bent the bottom rails up. I just landed in a bad way." 
Scelzi was running just outside the top 10 when the accident occurred.

"I felt immediate pain in three spots of my back," he said. "It was really difficult for me to move my arms and legs. They wanted to take extreme caution. Fortunately nothing was broken."

The safety crew elected to cut the frame to get Scelzi out of his sprint car. He was then taken to a hospital and has been visiting doctor's offices all week since the crash.

"I want to give a shout out to the safety team and a huge thanks to Cary Tanner for getting me in to see a doctor on such short notice," he said. "My goal if I'm cleared is to come back for Gold Cup (Sept. 11-12 at Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif.). As soon as I'm available to get back and I'm cleared I'm going to hit every race in California as possible."

Not only will the injury test Scelzi's patience during the next several weeks, it eliminates his opportunity at winning his first career King of the West championship.

"We had a really good shot at the championship," he said. "It's really disappointing and it hurts a lot. We had our sights on winning the championship and due to one mishap we're taken out of it. But it could always be worse."

Scelzi also competed last Friday at Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., where he qualified sixth quickest and finished second in a heat race to advance into the dash. He then maneuvered from eighth to fifth place during the dash, which lined him up on the inside of the third row for the main event. 
"We were really good," he said. "I took the lead before a yellow came out midway through the race. I just didn't have very good restarts."

Scelzi ended with a third-place result, which was his 12th top five of the season.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...lined-with-Compression-Fractures-in-Back.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Rico In Belleville Prelim​*
Defending Belleville Midget Nationals champion Rico Abreu picked up right where he left off around the famed Belleville High Banks as he stormed from eighth to win Thursday's 25-lap preliminary feature.

The defending Honda Midget National Champion made it three wins on the year and 11 for his career aboard the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"This is one of my favorite tracks and I've had some success here," Abreu said. "Saturday night is what counts, so we'll have to be ready to do this again. I was able to search around some running behind them and find something that worked. They do a great job preparing these cars, and that's the key to come to a place like this."

Belleville rookie Kevin Thomas Jr. jumped to the lead from outside the front row and led his teammates, who started on the outside of the first four rows as they completed the first lap running 1-4.

On lap two, polesitter Steve Buckwalter got up into the turn-three guardrail, spinning sideways as cars scattered to miss him. Both Tyler Nelson and Chett Gehrke flipped, while Chad Frewaldt was also collected.

After another quick yellow two laps later, Abreu used the restart to get a run on Thorson for third, and the caution reappeared a few laps later as Dave Darland caught the cushion in turn-one and jumped sideways before slowing to a stop. Under the yellow, Zach Daum visited the work area for a packed right-front wheel, but he returned to the action.

On this restart, Abreu went after Bell for second and slid him into turn-three for the runner-up spot and began to carve away at Thomas' lead. It fell into Abreu's hands, however, on lap 12 as Thomas went up in smoke at the start finish line and brought out another yellow as he stopped.

From there, Abreu was in command, although Bell began to reel him back in on the longer green-flag run. He could never get within striking distance, though, and had to settle for second in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota. Bell also set the night's Pro Source Fast Time Award.

"He did a great job on the restarts, and tonight it was important to get positions as quickly as you could after those," Bell said. "Rico did a great job on those, and after we ran that first lap or two, we kind of had what we had. I packed a wheel with mud fairly early, and that made it pretty tough to see."
Thorson rounded out the podium in the Toyota TRD - Abreu Vineyards No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I was feeling around and thought maybe some rubber would come and I knew my only chance at them would be if it came in and I could find it first," Thorson said. "Hats off to those guys, and this team is so strong right now. All the laps you can get around this place are great and will help even more heading to Saturday."

Tracy Hines and Zach Daum rounded out the top five.








*See Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-midgets-belleville-high-banks-2/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-all-rico-in-belleville-prelim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ian Madsen Scores First ASCS Victory​*
For the first time in his career, 2014 Knoxville Raceway track champion Ian Madsen stood in victory lane with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network on Thursday, topping the opening night of the "Road to Knoxville" at the I-80 Speedway.

Coming from fifth, Madsen worked a cross over move on Jeff Swindell in slower traffic, taking the lead on the exit of turn four on Lap 21 to become the 129th winner in Lucas Oil ASCS competition.

"We had a pretty good car; Jeff just got away from me on the restart and I thought we were probably just going to run second, but when he got to traffic, he got messed up by a couple lapped cars and I just made the most of it," said Madsen in victory lane. "I'm very happy to get the win, just wish we'd performed a little better in the 410, but overall it was a good night."

Having to settle for the runner-up spot in his return to the National Tour, Tennessee's Jeff Swindell was still smiling on the front stretch.

"This track has really been an Achilles' Heel for me for a long time. I know back in the 1990's, we were the opening for the TNN broadcasts; flipping down the back straight-a-way every night, so this place has been pretty rough on me," chuckled Swindell.

"He didn't know where he was going, and I didn't know where he was going," said Swindell of Madsen's race-winning pass. "I figured he'd slip up and slide out, instead he went to the top, came down the bottom, then did it again and that got me unwound, and just killed my momentum and as soon as Madsen got by, he did it again and it just took my shot away."

Working Don Droud, Jr. for most of the back half of the feature, Missouri's Brian Brown made the last lap pass for the final podium step.

"We've kind of felt like we had something for them early, but the driver put the car on the wrong part of the track about five laps in a row so that let those guys get a run. Congrats to Ian and his team," said Brown. "I felt like with me and Ian starting in the second and third row, who ever got clear first was going to be tough, and when you're off a little bit with the ASCS National Tour guys, you're going to run third, and for the last month and a half, this is our best finish so we probably should be a little bit happier but this running two cars is not easy."

Nebraska's Don Droud, Jr. put his No. 2 machine into Friday's feature, taking the final transfer with his fourth place finish. Advancing 13 positions in 25 laps, Odessa's Josh Baughman completed the top-five as the night's KSE Hard Charger.

*The finish:*
Ian Madsen, Jeff Swindell, Brian Brown, Don Droud Jr., Josh Baughman, Billy Alley, Aaron Reutzel, Matt Covington, Johnny Herrera, Brandon Hanks, Lee Grosz, Blake Hahn, Wayne Johsnon, Jack Dover, Lynton Jeffrey, Jordan Weaver, Cody Ledger, Kris Miller, Kyle Bellm, Seth Bergman, Ryan Roberts, Seth Brahmer, Tyler Drueke, Jason Danley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ian-madsen-scores-first-ascs-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Live From Brockville Ontario Speedway​*
To listen live to the broadcast, or chat with other fans at DIRTVision.com. Click the link. http://www.dirtvision.com/home.php

Follow along with live updates throughout the night by clicking Twitter.com/WorldofOutlaws https://twitter.com/worldofoutlaws

Click here to follow live timing-and-scoring. http://www.woosprint.com/live-scoring

Like us on Facebook for pictures and updates every day. https://www.facebook.com/WorldofOutlaws

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on Brockville Ontario Speedway tonight for the first time since 2011. Paul McMahan scored the first and to-date only win at the track that year. Who will join McMahan in the record books tonight?

Race information and a driver roster will be available following the driver meeting at 5:30 p.m. (EST).

World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Championship Standings

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/2999-live-from-brockville-ontario-speedway


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Cancels Brockville Ontario Event​*
Rain has cancelled the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event at Brockville Ontario Speedway. The event will not be rescheduled.

All tickets and pit passes purchased for the event can be mailed back to the track for a full refund. The address is:

Brockville Ontario Speedway 1074 Maitland Rd. Brockville, Ont., Canada KOE1TO

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Autodrome Drummond in Drummondville, Quebec, Canada. For more information on that event and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/autodrome-drummond.

*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3414-rain-cancels-brockville-ontario-event


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Cashes In At I-80​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7018&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Danny Lasoski led all 30 laps to complete a sweep of the two-night "Road to Knoxville" at the I-80 Speedway near Greenwood, Nebraska on Friday. Friday's finale was worth $10,000 to the "Dude" aboard the Big Game Motorsports car. The win was also the Dover, Missouri pilot's sixth with the FVP National Sprint League this season and gave him $15,000 in his two-night sweep on the 4/10-mile oval.

Lasoski drew the pole for the main event and shot out to an early lead over Bryan Clauson and Tim Kaeding. With a lap completed, Paul Nienhiser slowed on the front stretch bringing the caution flag. Lasoski led Clauson, Kaeding, Lynton Jeffrey and Terry McCarl back to green flag racing.

While Lasoski pulled away, Kaeding and Clauson battled for second, while Ian Madsen worked into the top five from the tenth starting spot. Bryan Gossel spun with six laps in the books to bring another caution. When the green fell, Lasoski pulled away, while Kaeding used the low groove to move by Clauson for second. The pair battled for the spot for fifteen laps.

Back in the pack, Bill Balog moved into the top ten from the 20th starting spot by the halfway point. A battle back in the pack saw him mixing it up with Mark Dobmeier, Brian Brown and Willie Croft. Up front, Lasoski had built over a four second lead on Kaeding, who was receiving constant pressure from Clauson.

Disaster struck for Clauson with seven laps to go when his car went up in smoke. The final caution of the race saw a dash to checkers. Lasoski would pull away, ahead of Kaeding, Madsen, McCarl and Brooke Tatnell. Jeffrey, Jamie Veal, Matt Juhl, Brown and Balog rounded out the top ten. Lasoski set quick time, while Tasker Phillips, Brown and Tatnell won heat races.

"We have to thank that young man for drawing us the one pill," said Lasoski in Victory Lane in reference to a young fan's drawing of the pole position for him. "Track position was key tonight. The bottom was sticky and you had to stay there. Lapped traffic was pretty tough. Our team has confidence, but not an overabundance of it. We know it takes a lot of luck. When we roll into Knoxville, we've give it 100%."

"They've been fast all year," said Kaeding of the Big Game Motorsports team. "To get a podium finish tonight was really exciting. We've been consistently fast all year, but we've started in the back too much. It's been a rough couple of days finding out my grandpa has a month to live. This goes out to him."

"I had an awesome racecar," said Madsen. "I made some moves and was able to get through there early. I knew TK was committed to the bottom on that last restart and tried to make some moves on the top. I just couldn't quite get it done. It was still an awesome run for my team."

The FVP National Sprint League heads to the $20,000 to win Front Row Challenge at the Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa on Monday, August 10.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...15/08/Danny-Lasoski-Sweeps-I-80-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Takes Third Straight​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7164&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Dale Blaney won his third straight UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions feature of the season Friday night at Atomic Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...5/07/Dale-Blaney-Wins-at-Atomic-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Cancels Outlaws At Drummond​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series event at Autodrome Drummond has been cancelled due to heavy rain. This is the second night in a row the Outlaws have faced a cancellation due to rain.

Full refunds are available to those who purchased tickets and pit passes at the track.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action next weekend, August 7 and 8, at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 for the Prelude to the Ironman and the Ironman 55. For more information and to learn how to purchase tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/prelude-to-the-ironman.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3415-rain-cancels-outlaws-at-drummond


----------



## Ckg2011

*Win No. 125 For Blaney​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7150&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Dale Blaney earned his tenth UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions main event victory of the 2015 season on Saturday night during the "Open Wheel Championship" at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio. It was a fourth consecutive UNOH All Star victory for the GoMuddy.com, Big Game Treestands, CH Motorsports, No. 1 operation, with Blaney now increasing his career win total to 125 with the series. Blaney earned $10,000 for his "Open Wheel Championship" finale win on Saturday night; valuing his weekend win total to $15,000 thus far. "The Low Rider" opened the UNOH All Star weekend with an "Open Wheel Championship" preliminary victory at Atomic Speedway on Friday night, July 31.

"I'm at a loss for words right now" said Dale Blaney, "We've been having a great time. Everyone involved with this race team is awesome. We're going to try to stay competitive and keep this going. Our plan is to head to Pittsburgh (Pennsylvania Motor Speedway) tomorrow and put ourselves in another great position. We haven't lost too many races in this car. There's a big race coming up in a couple weeks so hopefully we can go out west and put ourselves in a good position and do the best we can."

"The King of the Outlaws" Steve Kinser and Chillicothe, Ohio native Ryan Broughton paced the "Open Wheel Championship" starting grid to green on Saturday night. Kinser controlled the first few circuits before losing command to Wooster, Ohio's Sheldon Haudenschild with five laps in the books. Haudenschild, who started on the outside of row two, maintained the top spot for much of the 35-lap main event. The three-time UNOH All Star winner in 2015 navigated heavy traffic on the very rim of the speedway before being tracked down by the "Kunkletown Kid" Ryan Smith and third row starter Dale Blaney. Blaney, the all-time win leader with the UNOH All Stars, would find his mark through the middle of the speedway and work around Ryan Smith for second with 26 laps recorded. "The Low Rider" made his winning move around the outside of Sheldon Haudenschild with 32 laps on the counter. Blaney, the defending UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions titlist and current point leader, led the remaining three circuits to earn his place back in Atomic Speedway victory lane. Ryan Smith followed Blaney around Sheldon Haudenschild in the closing laps to finish second; Haudenschild would hold on to claim the last spot on the podium. Cale Thomas and "The Bulldog" Kevin Swindell completed the top-five. There were 42 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions sprint cars entered for action on Saturday, August 1. The entire 35-lap main event went caution free.

Dale Blaney kicked off the "Open Wheel Championship" weekend at Atomic Speedway with a dominating victory on Friday night, July 31. "The Low Rider" earned the $5,000 payday after starting on the inside of the fourth row. Sheldon Haudenschild, who started on the pole as a result of earning the evening's JE Pistons Dash victory, controlled the first 15 laps of the 30-lap main event before losing the top spot to eventual winner, Dale Blaney. Blaney would set the pace for the remaining 15 laps; ultimately winning his ninth UNOH All Star victory of the 2015 season and the 124th of his career. Sheldon Haudenschild would hang on to finish in the runner-up position, followed by Chad Kemenah, Cole Duncan and seventh row starter, Greg Wilson. The main event would go uninterrupted for the entire 30-lap distance. There were 39 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions "410" sprint cars signed in for competition on July 31.

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will move ahead to Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway near Imperial, Pennsylvania tonight. The 2nd annual "Sprint Monster" is on the agenda at "Dirt's Monster Half-Mile" with a $5,000 top prize up for grabs. The UNOH All Stars last visited Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway back on June 6, 2015. It was Benton Ridge, Ohio's Greg Wilson earning the spoils after 25 laps of main event competition. The former UNOH All Star champion held off Dale Blaney and Cole Duncan for a career-first victory at the half-mile.

Pit gates are scheduled to open at 2:00 p.m. on Sunday, August 2 at Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway, with general admission gates opening at 4:00 p.m. UNOH All Star warm-ups are scheduled to hit the track at approximately 5:00 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...15/08/Dale-Blaney-Sweeps-Atomic-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bayston Captures Knepper Memorial​*
Spencer Bayston won Sunday night's Arnie Knepper Memorial POWRi Midget Series feature at Belle-Clair Speedway.

Bayston held off Zach Daum to take the victory on the quarter-mile dirt track, while Darren Hagen, Nick Knepper and Jake Neuman rounded out the top five.

Joe Miller won the micro sprint feature.

*The finish:*
Spencer Bayston, Zach Daum, Darren Hagen, Nick Knepper, Jake Neuman, Austin Brown, Justin Peck, Daniel Robinson, Daniel Adler, Tim Siner, Tony Roney, Andrew Felker, Payton Pierce, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Kyle Schuett, Gage Walker, Jacob Davis, Wade Seiler, Chris Baue, Colten Cottle, Austin Prock, Ted Kirkpatrick.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/bayston-captures-knepper-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Claims Third Belleville Nationals​*
In a breathtakingly dominant performance, Bryan Clauson wired Saturday's 40-lap feature to become the second three-time Belleville Midget Nationals champion at the Belleville High Banks.

The Noblesville, Ind., driver beat polesitter Rico Abreu to the first set of corners to tie Jerry ***** Jr. for crowns at the legendary Belleville High Banks while also posting his 35th career Honda National Midget Series victory, tying Tracy Hines for seventh all-time.

After grabbing the early lead, Clauson set an absolutely torrid pace. He entered lapped traffic for the first time on lap seven. Three laps later, while attacking the typical Belleville line right up against the outside guardrail, he caught the fence and had to gather himself before continuing to add to his lead.

By lap twelve, he had lapped up to 13th place and disposed of two more before halfway.

That's when he came up on his own team's car driven by Belleville rookie Spencer Bayston, who was holding down the eleventh spot before showing smoke right in front of Clauson.

Clauson cleared him on lap 21 and Bayston pulled to the infield.

Clauson had an extremely close call with a couple lapped cars on his march away from the field, mostly notably with 16 laps to go entering turn-one.

At this point, Christopher Bell had caught teammate Abreu for second and they fought it out for the second spot until Bell took it for good on lap 26.

Bell carved into Clauson's lead slightly as the leader had to continue working through traffic, putting his teammate, ninth-running Dave Darland, down a lap with a turn-one slider on lap 28.

Just after Clauson lapped the eight-place running car, he had another close call with a lapped car in turn-one, but on the same lap fourth-running Jerry *****, Jr. slowed in turn-two with a flat tire. He visited the work area and was able to resume at the tail of the field as the last car on the lead lap in eighth place.

Clauson had two lapped cars between he and second-running Bell on the restart, and Bell could not clear them right away, allowing Clauson to slip away for the 1.44-second victory in the Dooling Machine - Jonathan Byrd's #63 Spike/Stanton Mopar.

"This is real sweet. The first one is special, but it's been five years since I've won, and to get Rusty (Kunz) his sixth and car owner Joe Dooling his second, it's a great feeling. And to do it pounding the fence the way we did it tonight, that's just Belleville to me. I had a couple close calls with lappers and still led so I knew I had a gap, but you've got to attack this place for 40 laps or you'll regret it. It's a test to make it through, and you just hope you can beat the track for a night. Joe Dooling has been more than a car owner to me and Rusty is unbelievable on the wrenches, so to join them in victory and stop the stranglehold of Rusty's brother Keith here is satisfying," Clauson said.

Bell came home comfortably in second aboard the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I had a really good car and honestly thought I took the lead when I passed Darland, but Clauson was just that checked out. I was pretty disappointed when we got the yellow and realized that was him so far ahead and still leading. I guess I wasn't quite as good as I thought I was. I thought we were pretty comparable at the end, but there's obviously not much to do at that point," Bell said.

Abreu filled the podium with the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota, as he came up just short in his Belleville Nationals defense.

"Clauson was just hauling the mail, and it was hard to keep up. After it starting taking rubber, I had to hang out a little and make sure I survived. I wasn't sure how hard I could run, and that probably cost me with Christopher. This is maybe a little dose of reality for us, with another guy hitting it and being so strong. I could feel my tires slipping a little more as we went, and I wasn't getting off turn-two as I needed to be. It's one of those nights where you get beat, and it happens," Abreu said.

Tracy Hines tacked on a few points to his National Midget lead with the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota, and ***** rebounded to take a top-five aboard the Heffner Racing Enterprises - Lelands.com No. 27 Triple X/Esslinger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/clauson-claims-third-belleville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramey Romps At Devil's Bowl​*
In a race that saw four leaders in 25 laps, Kevin Ramey was the final lap leader at the Devil's Bowl Speedway, pulling off a last lap pass to win with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products.

Chasing Harli White to the white flag, the Precise Racing Products No. 1a pulled even with White through the first two turns. Clearing the No. 17w on the back straightaway, Ramey became the 10th different winner with the Red River Region in 2015.

White's best finish with the Red River Region, the No. 17w was chased to the line by John Carney II with early race leader, Kade Morton, fourth. Joe Wood, Jr. completed the top five after starting 11th.

Martin Edwards won the RaceSaver sprint car feature and Tom Lorenz topped the limited modified main event.

*The finish:*
Kevin Ramey, Harli White, John Carney II, Kade Morton, Joe Wood Jr., Michael Lang, Chance Morton, Mickey Walker, James Mosher, Shawn Petersen, Brad Queen, Justin Fifield, Raven Culp, Charles McManus, Beau Smith, Martin Edwards, Zane Lawrence.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ramey-romps-at-devils-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sussex Rules Canyon USAC Run​*
Stevie Sussex won Saturday night's USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series feature at Canyon Speedway Park.

Sussex took the lead from Nick Aiuto on lap five and led the remainder of the 30-lap race.

R.J. Johnson finished second with Charles Davis Jr., Aiuto and Josh Pelkey filling the top five.

*The finish:*
Stevie Sussex, R.J. Johnson, Charles Davis Jr., Nick Aiuto, Josh Pelkey, Mike Martin, Brian Hosford, Chris Bonneau, Matt Rossi, Bruce St. James, Josh Shipley, Mike Bonneau, Andy Reinbold, Tye Mihocko, Dalten Gabbard, Tom Ogle, Dennis Gile, Larry Gibson, Dustin Burkhart.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/sussex-rules-canyon-usac-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Wins Fifth Straight​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7151&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Dale Blaney earned a fifth consecutive UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions main event victory on Sunday evening at Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway near Imperial, Pennsylvania.

"The Low Rider" conquered "Dirt's Monster Half-Mile" during the 2nd annual "Sprint Monster" and collected $5,000 for his efforts. The pilot of the GoMuddy.com, Big Game Treestands, CH Motorsports, No. 1 earned top honors after starting fourth on the main event grid.

Blaney would make the winning move around early race leader Tim Shaffer just before the halfway point of the non-stop 25-lapper; eventually opening up to a demanding lead during the remaining circuits to help cap off a "clean sweep" weekend in Ohio and Pennsylvania. The "Sprint Monster" victory makes 11 UNOH All Star wins on the season for Dale Blaney, with his career mark reaching 126. It was the third night in a row that UNOH All Star feature competition would go caution free.

"Right now this car is really easy to drive" Dale Blaney said, "My guys give me a great car every night. (Pittsburgh) is really fun. I'm glad they decided to do a little track prep before our feature tonight. You could run anywhere on the race track, although the top was definitely the place to be in order to keep your speed up. Hats off to everyone at (Pittsburgh). They gave us a great surface to race on. Hopefully we put on a good show for them."

Red Lion, Pennsylvania's Cody Darrah would improve one position during feature competition to finish second in the running order. The former World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series competitor, who follows the UNOH All Star schedule full-time in 2015, started third on the evening grid and would make his move into the runner-up position around Tim Shaffer with 12 laps in the books. Despite his ability to navigate traffic and maintain momentum on the top shelf of the speedway, Darrah would not be able to track down Dale Blaney. The J&K Salvage No. 89 team would lose a significant amount of engine power as a result of a dropped cylinder during feature action.

"I'm really happy to drive this car", said Cody Darrah, "I just want to thank my guys who work on this car. They work really hard. I don't get a chance to help them as much as I should so I appreciate everything they do. We had a really good car tonight. I thought I had something for Dale (Blaney) but we ended up dropping a cylinder. We are going to go back to the shop and just keep digging."

Perhaps the most impressive performance of the evening was that of Pittsburgh's own Danny Holtgraver. "Downtown" Danny Holtgraver rallied from a 14th starting position to finish third in the main event. The Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania native charged his way into a top-three running position by the 18th circuit. The driver of the Phoenix Racing, Bonnell's Rod Shop, DKW Transport, #59 also earned the "Hard Charger" award after putting on a passing clinic.

"Oh man, this feels incredible" said Danny Holtgraver, "This has been the toughest year of my life. I can't thank everyone enough for sticking behind me and this race team. I needed this one big time. It feels so good just to be back standing up here. Tonight was just awesome. They gave us a great race track. I'm the happiest I have been in a long time."

21 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions "410" sprint cars made the call on Sunday evening at Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway. Dale Blaney earned the fastest time of the night during Lincoln Electric qualifying time trials. The defending UNOH All Star champion stopped the clocks with an official time of 18.320 seconds around the "P.P.M.S." half-mile, dirt oval. Ryan Smith, Scott Priester and Greg Wilson each earned victories during UNOH All Star heat race competition. The "Steel City Outlaw" Tim Shaffer earned the evening's JE Pistons dash victory.

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will not return to competition until Friday, Saturday and Sunday, August 21-23, with an action packed swing through areas of Michigan and northwestern Ohio. The regional travelers will make a stop at the I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Michigan on Friday night, August 21. The Butler Speedway in Quincy, Michigan will host the UNOH All Stars the following evening on Saturday, August 22. The three-race weekend will conclude with a visit to the Millstream Speedway in Findlay, Ohio on Sunday night, August 23. All three events will pay $5,000 to the main event winner.

Despite having a two week break before returning to UNOH All Star commitments, full-time series travelers will have the opportunity to participate in the 55th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals at the Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa. The four day sprint car spectacle will take shape on August 12-15, 2015; welcoming the world's greatest sprint car drivers for an opportunity to earn the world's greatest sprint car prize. The "best of the best" will make their way west toward the "Sprint Car Capital of the World" for a shot at the coveted $150,000 top prize.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...ey-Wins-at-Pittsburghs-Pa-Motor-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Drivers Prepare For 360 Knoxville Nationals​*
The kick-off to Southern Iowa Sprint Week is Thursday night with the opening of the Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals presented by Great Southern Bank.

Coming out of the "Road to Knoxville" at the I-80 Speedway, several teams with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network took part in this past Saturday's weekly lineup at the Knoxville Raceway.

If Saturday's A-Feature is any indication of things to come, bring oxygen. In a race that saw five lead changes, the end result was Calvin Landis beating out Josh Baughman to the stripe by .065 of a second, after the pair split the No. 77x of Wayne Johnson who rolled helplessly with a shredded left rear tire through the final turns after charging to the lead from 12th.

Baughman, a graduate of the ASCS Lone Star Region, spent much of the race battling with Tony Bruce, Jr. While the Kansas native has taken a partial schedule in 2015, his time out of the seat was not apparent as the No. 18 crossed third.

South Dakota's Justin Henderson, who went on to win the 410cid division on Saturday, crossed fourth with Johnny Herrera coming from 14th to complete the top five. When all was said and done, Wayne Johnson was still able to limp to the line for an eighth place finish.

While several National and Regional drivers enjoyed success in Saturday's dress rehearsal for the 360 Nationals, Saturday also provided a chance for drivers to work out the bugs. Among those was Jeff Swindell who exited the A-Feature early.

Brodix Rookie of the Year contenders Kris Miller and Jordan Weaver each had engine woes, with Weaver's bullet going up in smoke. Trying to find more speed, Blake Hahn loaded in one piece, and will look of the No. 52 for more ways to move forward. Current ASCS National point's leader, Aaron Reutzel, also suffered mechanical problems on Saturday night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/drivers-prepare-for-knoxville-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stadium Trucks Back At Sand Sports Event​*
Robby Gordon's SPEED Energy Stadium Super Trucks presented by TRAXXAS will return to the OC Fair and Event Center Sept. 18-20 for three separate race days at the Sand Sports Super Show.

Another spectacular dirt and asphalt track will be built at the Fair Grounds. Last year's layout produced amazing full-contact racing action for the 600-horsepower TRAXXAS SST trucks with a ramp that launched the trucks at least 40 feet in the air and across opposing lanes of traffic.

This signature cross-over jump is one of the most impressive aspects of any motorsports event in the world and is one reason last year's Orange County races generated a capacity crowd.

The 2014 short course at the OC Fair & Event Center was by all accounts one of the best layouts in the history of the SST series which produced amazing racing and constant action for the sold-out crowd.

In addition to the SSTs, fans were treated to a full slate of racing including class 1400 trucks, SPEED Energy Supermoto bikes, trophy karts and UTVs on the dirt and asphalt surface. Another full schedule of racing will take place each day with details to be announced.

Additional general admission seating and corporate suites have been added for the 2015 event. Single- day tickets are $25 for adults, $15 for children under 13 and active or retired military with a valid ID. Multi-day SST tickets, or tickets in combination with the adjacent Sand Sports Super Show are also available. All tickets will be sold at the box office on race day.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oad/stadium-trucks-back-at-sand-sports-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hunt For Casey's Cup Kicks Off Thursday​*
With 37 regional events behind them and 1,615 laps of main event battles under their belt, the United States Modified Touring Series drivers will embark on their annual crusade in pursuit of the most lucrative title in all of dirt modified racing.

The Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental begins Thursday at 81 Speedway near Wichita, Kan., for the first of four straight nights of racing to begin the championship chase.

On Friday, the series heads back to the Humboldt Speedway in Humboldt, Kan., and then travels east to the state-of-the-art Lucas Oil Speedway on Saturday. The four-night swing wraps up Sunday at the Monett Speedway in Monett, Mo.

Thirty-nine drivers have earned a chance at becoming the 2015 USMTS National Champion by virtue of finishing in the top 15 in points or having perfect attendance in one or more of four regions. Each of the 39 drivers qualified for 'The Hunt' have a legitimate shot to pocket the $20,000 prize that goes with being the undisputed heavyweight champion of the dirt modified world.

When the checkered flag drops on opening night of the Featherlite Fall Jamboree on Thursday, Sept. 24, at the Deer Creek Speedway in Spring Valley, Minn., the tireless USMTS touring titans will have 15 more races under their belts and the USMTS will crown it's 17th national champion.

Jesse Sobbing enters the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup atop the points standings. Consistency-along with perfect attendance in all four regions-has earned the 33-year-old driver of the Home Pride No. 99 MB Customs top billing.

Although the Rookie of the Year points leader has just one win, he has recorded a top-five finish in nearly 40% of the 37 events to date.

Not far behind, however, is two-time defending USMTS National Champion Rodney Sanders of Happy, Texas, who has 14 wins in those same 37 contests.

At just 25 years of age, 'The Sandman' is fourth on the all-time USMTS career wins list and, by virtue of his three regional points titles, is the lone driver eligible for a $100,000 payday if he can capture his third straight crown.

For anybody but Sanders, the 2015 Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental will award $20,000 to the champion. Furthermore, any driver competing in all 15 of the $3,000-to-win events during 'The Hunt' is guaranteed a minimum of $1,000 from the year-end points fund.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/hunt-for-caseys-cup-kicks-off-thursday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stovall Banks $10,000 At Farley Speedway​*
Monday was another chance for Jesse Stovall and the rest of Lucas Oil MLRA's best to get back to action.

Just as he has done for much of the season, Stovall held off the entire field and took the checkered flag. His 50 lap wire-to-wire win is his sixth of the season in MLRA action and 11th overall. The $10,000 winner's portion he received matches his biggest career single-event payday.

"It really feels good to be able to come down here and race on these dirt tracks that have some good character to them," said Stovall. "This definitely brings our game back up. It's a really fun place to race."

Stovall was never seriously challenged, however around the features midway point, third place finishing Terry Phillips significantly narrowed the gap between himself and Stovall.

Just as Phillips was continuing forward the yellow waved.

Stovall's wins have vaulted him up the points charts since missing the opening two features. However, since climbing to second he knows it will be tough to grab the top spot.

"It's gonna be very, very tough to get anything done with him points wise," Stovall said. "So we'll just keep trying to win races. At the end of the year I just hope we can finish off strong, no matter win or lose the points chase. I knew when I got close to him, he'd (Phillips) turn the heat up. He's a veteran. He's a very good racer. He's done it a lot of years."

Chad Simpson rolled from the outside of the third row and steadily moved towards the front. He had several attempts to overtake Stovall on restarts, but Stovall was flawless and Simpson settled for second.

"It's good to run back here in Iowa," said Simpson. "We've raced a lot of races up here. I just needed a few more laps. We're just gonna keep making this Victory Circle, Jay Dickens go and see what we can do."

Jason Feger and Tim McCreadie each put together solid runs to complete the top five.

*The finish:*
Jesse Stovall, Chad Simpson, Terry Phillips, Jason Feger, Tim McCreadie, Chase Junghans, Gregg Satterlee, Justin Kay, Dave Eckrich, Jason Rauen, Denny Eckrich, Jason O'Brien, Jake O'Neil, Austin Siebert, Jason Utter, Spencer Diercks, Mike Marlar, Andy Eckrich, Chris Simpson, R.C. Whitwell, Curt Martin, Ray Guss Jr., Jeremy Payne, J.C. Wyman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/stovall-banks-10000-at-farley-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Continues To Lead Media Poll​*
This is the fourth week of the Knoxville Nationals Media Poll. Next week Tuesday Aug. 11 will be the final poll before the 55th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals. The poll is a collaboration of media members from across the country.

Rank - Driver - Average Rank

1. Donny Schatz 1.2
2. Danny Lasoski 2.2
3. Shane Stewart 3.1
4. Justin Henderson 4.6
5. Kerry Madsen 6.2
6. Joey Saldana 7.9
7. Brian Brown 8.4
8. Stevie Smith 9.8
9. Paul McMahan 10.8
10. Terry McCarl 11.5
11. Daryn Pittman 11.9
12. Sammy Swindell 12.1
13. Brad Sweet 12.2
14. Dale Blaney 12.5
15. Greg Hodnett 15.6
16. Rico Abreu 19.6
17. Mark Dobmeier 19.9
18. Tim Kaeding 20.3
19. Ian Madsen 20.3
20. Dusty Zomer 21.8
21. Craig Dollansky 23.4
22. Cody Darrah 23.6
23. Jason Johnson 23.8
24. Kraig Kinser 24.9 
25. David Gravel 25.3

First Five Out: 
Jason Sides, Christopher Bell, Lucas Wolfe, Brooke Tatnell, Bryan Clauson.

We hope sprint car fans find this poll for use in some healthy debate as we build up to the biggest sprint car race of the year, the 55th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals presented by Casey's General Store. If you are involved in any fantasy leagues or pools this may be of some help to you making your picks.

Donny Schatz is still the heavy favorite in week three; however two of our poll voters have picked Lasoski over Schatz. Beyond who wins the Nationals, it is always an interesting story as to who makes the Knoxville Nationals Championship A-Main each year. Surely someone not on our current top 25 poll will make the show.

The biggest movers from week two to three are: Ian Madsen from 19th to 17th, Craig Dollansky from 23rd to 21st, and Kraig Kinser cracks the top 25 at 24th.

Poll voters are: Jeremy Eliiott (PennLive.com), Shawn Miller (Inside Line Promotions), Blake Anderson (All Star Circuit of Champions), Ross Wece (World of Outlaws), Kendra Jacobs (MRN Winged Nation), Brad Brown (IBRacn.com), Mike Kerchner (National Speed Sport News), Wade Aunger (Sydney Speedway), Lonnie Wheatley (Sprintcarmania.com), Brandon Bingham (Bing Bang Media), Eric Arnold (FlatOut Magazine), Bob Jones (FlatOut Magazine), and Rustin Nelson (Historian).

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/News/Articles/2015/08/Knoxville-Poll-3.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*'Winged Nation' Returns To Knoxville​*
Motor Racing Network is headed back to the prestigious Knoxville Nationals for the fourth straight year next week, to air four special editions of "Winged Nation."

Co-hosts Steve Post and Kendra Jacobs will be on location at Knoxville Raceway in Central Iowa from Aug. 12-15 to spotlight the 55th running of the FVP Knoxville Nationals Presented by Casey's General Stores. The annual World of Outlaws Sprint Car showcase is known simply as the "Grand Daddy of them all."

"It's the premier sprint car race on the calendar and MRN is proud to be associated with the Knoxville Nationals once again in 2015," said Motor Racing Network President and Executive Producer David Hyatt. "The success of 'Winged Nation' has helped make MRN.com a go-to website for fans across the nation hungry for sprint car news."

"Winged Nation," now in its fifth season, is streamed live each Tuesday from 12 to 1 p.m. (EDT) exclusively at www.MRN.com. It also can be seen Saturdays at 9:30 a.m. (EDT) on MAVTV Motorsports Network. The four special one-hour broadcasts from Knoxville will stream each evening at 6 p.m. (local time), originating in front of a live audience behind the main grandstand at Knoxville Raceway.

In addition to the live audio stream, the shows will be available through the MRN App and TuneIn App for mobile devices; and on demand through iTunes, RaceDayNation on iHeartRadio and in the Media Center at MRN.com. That week's regularly-scheduled airing of "Winged Nation" will be available at its usual time on Tuesday, Aug. 11.

The 55th Knoxville Nationals encompasses a four-day format unmatched in all of dirt-track racing. Qualifying will begin Wednesday, Aug. 12, with additional qualifying and heat races leading up to the champion being crowned on Saturday night, Aug. 15.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...inged-Nation-Back-to-Knoxville-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Twists Through West Liberty​*
Billy Moyer led all 40 laps from the pole to win the Tornado Tuesday feature at West Liberty Raceway in the first Lucas Oil MLRA late model feature at the half-mile oval.

"I feel like we've had a real good combination on some short tracks, but I haven't run on a lot of these big tracks with it," said Moyer. "We threw some stuff at it and it worked. I'm just not real familiar with the car yet, but I couldn't have been happier with it."

Moyer, originally from Iowa, reminisced about a career that began just a couple of hours away.

"I never believed we'd win that many races," Moyer said. "Starting out a little kid here in Des Moines, starting out in an old '71 Camaro. It's good to be back around the family there in Des Moines and my uncle there getting hooked up with him, and building these cars just puts some enjoyment back in it again."

Lapped traffic was the only thing to slow Moyer's blistering pace. Mike Marlar, started seventh and worked his way forward. On the lap 23 restart, he forged ahead to second and on more than one occasion threatened to take the lead. Marlar ended second, but gave it everything he had.

"I just needed him to mess up and guys knocking on 800 wins don't mess up much," said Marlar. "We had a good run. We was probably pretty close on speed. We just couldn't get around him. I love coming out to Iowa here because man, you've got some really fast race tracks, and it's pretty cool to get to go that fast and everybody race that good."

Chris Simpson had a tough evening with engine heating issues Monday, but those problems weren't as significant Tuesday. After running in the second position early in the feature, he settled into third a few car lengths back of Marlar. Simpson crossed the finish line with the final podium spot.

"I just got a little tight in and the motor started running a little hot," Simpson said. "On these lap cars you have to take advantage right away. I kind of slowed up, and Mikey dove on me there and got by me. Overall it's a good night."

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Mike Marlar, Chris Simpson, Tim McCreadie, Gregg Satterlee, Justin Kay, Jason Feger, Denny Eckrich, R.C. Whitwell, J.C. Wyman, Terry Phillips, Mike Fryer, Ray Guss Jr., Chad Holladay, Chase Junghans, Jesse Stovall, Ryan Gustin, Austin Siebert, Jason Utter, Dave Eckrich, Spencer Diercks, Jason O'Brien, Andy Eckrich, Joel Callahan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/moyer-twists-through-west-liberty/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: It Takes An Ironman​*
*At A Glance: It Takes an Ironman to win at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on the Prelude to the Ironman and the Ironman 55 this weekend*

As the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads into the final week of the 'Month of Money' all eyes turn to Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Missouri for the Monroe Shocks and Struts Prelude to the Ironman on Friday and the Federated Auto Parts Ironman 55 presented by Walker on Saturday. With six different winners in the last six appearances, the third mile track just south of St. Louis, is one of the more challenging on the circuit.

Three drivers who know that challenge and how to come out on top are series regulars Kerry Madsen, Paul McMahan and Jason Sides - they are the only three current active series drivers to score victories at the track since 2010.

Madsen took home the coveted Ironman 55 trophy last season after battling past Donny Schatz midway through the feature. It was his first ever World of Outlaws win at the track.

"I'd been close to winning it before and we got taken out by a lap car with a couple of laps to go, so to finally win, it was good," Madsen said. "It's a major race and we couldn't do a whole lot wrong at that point last year, so hopefully we can get that mojo going on."

He said the track is one of his favorites.

"It's a long race and they've usually got the track pretty good so you can get up around the wall," Madsen said. "So it's definitely one of my favorite."

For McMahan, who stood in victory lane at the track at last season's Prelude to the Ironman after holding off Madsen, he said Pevely is a very demanding track for drivers.

"You've got to be very precise when it's on the bottom - you've got to be very precise when it's on the top," McMahan said. "Usually you've got a big cushion, it gets slick. They work on the race track most of the night so the race track stays good."

"The 55 laps is very demanding. If it's hot, it takes a lot out of a driver. It makes everything inside the cockpit hot and builds that much more heat in your body. Pevely is one of the funnest places and the Ironman 55 is one of the coolest races of the year."

With the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series and POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series also running at the track during the Ironman weekend, McMahan said it will be interesting to see the how track changes.

"It might be a little bit slicker than normal," McMahan said. "It's a fun race track."

Like Madsen and McMahan, the track is also consistently a good one for Jason Sides. Sides, who last won at the track in 2012, led laps there in the spring, ultimately finishing in second. He said he always looks forward to the trips to Pevely.

"The Marlers always do a great job preparing the track," Sides said of track operator Ray Marler and his family. "It works well with my driving style."

Watch live on DIRTVision pay-per-view on Friday and Saturday as the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on the Prelude to the Ironman and the Ironman 55 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55.

*ABOUT THE TRACK* 
FEDERATED AUTO PARTS RACEWAY AT I-55 is a high-banked, third-mile oval. The track record of 10.189 seconds was established by Stevie Smith on March 30, 2002. For more event information, visit http://woosprint.com/ironman-55.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3416-at-a-glance-it-takes-an-ironman


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ironman 55 Presents Unique Challenge​*
As the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads into the final week of the 'Month of Money' all eyes turn to Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in Pevely, Mo., for the Monroe Shocks and Struts Prelude to the Ironman on Friday and the Federated Auto Parts Ironman 55 presented by Walker on Saturday.

With six different winners in the last six appearances, the third mile track just south of St. Louis, is one of the more challenging on the circuit.

Three drivers who know that challenge and how to come out on top are series regulars Kerry Madsen, Paul McMahan and Jason Sides - they are the only three current active series drivers to score victories at the track since 2010.

Madsen took home the coveted Ironman 55 trophy last season after battling past Donny Schatz midway through the feature. It was his first ever World of Outlaws win at the track.

"I'd been close to winning it before and we got taken out by a lap car with a couple of laps to go, so to finally win, it was good," Madsen said. "It's a major race and we couldn't do a whole lot wrong at that point last year, so hopefully we can get that mojo going on."

He said the track is one of his favorites.

"It's a long race and they've usually got the track pretty good so you can get up around the wall," Madsen said. "So it's definitely one of my favorite."

For McMahan, who stood in victory lane at the track at last season's Prelude to the Ironman after holding off Madsen, he said Pevely is a very demanding track for drivers.

"You've got to be very precise when it's on the bottom - you've got to be very precise when it's on the top," McMahan said. "Usually you've got a big cushion, it gets slick. They work on the race track most of the night so the race track stays good."

"The 55 laps is very demanding. If it's hot, it takes a lot out of a driver. It makes everything inside the cockpit hot and builds that much more heat in your body. Pevely is one of the funnest places and the Ironman 55 is one of the coolest races of the year."

With the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series and POWRi Lucas Oil West Midget Series also running at the track during the Ironman weekend, McMahan said it will be interesting to see the how track changes.

"It might be a little bit slicker than normal," McMahan said. "It's a fun race track."

Like Madsen and McMahan, the track is also consistently a good one for Jason Sides. Sides, who last won at the track in 2012, led laps there in the spring, ultimately finishing in second. He said he always looks forward to the trips to Pevely.

"The Marlers always do a great job preparing the track," Sides said of track operator Ray Marler and his family. "It works well with my driving style."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/ironman-55-presents-unique-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Lasoski In 360 Nationals Opener​*
The 25th annual Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals presented by Great Southern Bank opened with Danny Lasoski leading flag to flag in Thursday's preliminary A-Feature aboard the Parker/Mark Burch Motorsports No. 1m.

Lasoski's third preliminary A-Feature win during the 360 Nationals since 2012, the "Dude from Dover" was never challenged en route to victory.

"This just goes to show you hard March Burch Works. He's a one-man-band at home. He builds his own engines, does everything, and I just couldn't be more proud of him," said Lasoski. "We came here just to see if we could measure up and weren't even close. In qualifying, we were even close, but he [Mark] never gave up and just kept working at it and it showed when it counted."

Asked if the run was a simple one, Lasoski replied, "It's anything but simple. When you get these touring guys that come in, along with anyone else here, you've got the best guys in the country."

While Lasoski ran away on the start, the race for the runner-up spot began to take shape as Aaron Reutzel held off the charge of Casey Friedrichsen. Not able to put distance over the No. 20, the pair continued the fight as Lasoski build his advantage until the caution waved on lap seven for Nate Van Haaften whose axle sheered, launching the Left Rear down the back straightaway.

Back to green, Lasoski again pulled away with the red soon flying for a violent crash by Sawyer Phillips. Slow to emerge, the driver of the No. 3p was able to walk away.

Refiring after an open red, the green light would not turn off again as Lasoski crossed 1.454 seconds ahead of the B.C. Funds No. 87 of Aaron Reutzel.

Changing gears during the open red, Aaron said the change was good but not enough, "It had to be a whole lot better to catch Danny. He's just a rocket around here so what can you say running second to that guy. It definitely doesn't hurt my feelings one bit."

Having to scramble after his heat, Reutzel elaborated on what happened, "I just can't thank my guys enough. They worked their butts off. We had to change a Rear End after the heat and it seemed like anything that could go wrong, did go wrong while we were changing it, plus we hurt our good motor a week ago. We had another motor to run, but it just wasn't that strong so Scottie McDonald stepped up and loaned us a motor."

Crossing third was Casey Friedrichsen for his first top-five performance in his second career 360 Nationals preliminary A-Feature.

"We're not going to complain one bit about being up here at the end of the night," he said. "I would like to be standing on either one of those other two spots, but we haven't been down here as much as we need to run to get where those two guys are tonight, but we'll take what we got with momentum and go into Saturday night and hopefully run good again."

Calvin Landis and Clint Garner rounded out the top five.

Garner was the fast qualifier for the 48-car field.

*The finish:*
Danny Lasoski, Aaron Reutzel, Casey Friedrichsen, Calvin Landis, Clint Garner, Bronson Maeschen, Tony Bruce Jr., Billy Alley, Russ Hall, Ryan Roberts, Bryan Clauson, Matt Moro, Jon Agan, Joe Beaver, Jamie Ball, Justin Henderson, Jordyn Brazier, Carson McCarl, Brandon Hanks, Scottie McDonald, Cody Ledger, Lee Grosz, Sawyer Phillips, Nate Van Haaften.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/its-all-lasoski-in-360-nationals-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Banks 10Gs In Hall Of Fame 100​*
Super DIRTcar Series point leader Matt Sheppard took the lead 55 laps into the Hall of Fame 100 at Weedsport Speedway and was fast and flawless the rest of the way to earn $10,000 with his fourth win in 12 races.

Sheppard started eighth in the FX Caprara/Mohawk Northeast No. 9h, stayed patient in the early going and passed polesitter Danny Johnson to take over first place after several laps of jousting in lapped traffic.

Johnson slowed on the backstretch soon after surrendering the lead bringing out the third caution. The ensuing restart dramatically changed the complexion of the race. Billy Decker, starting on the inside of row two, had a stuck throttle and spun out in the first turn, collecting Peter Britten and Brett Hearn, who had risen from 12th to fourth and was showing signs of overtaking the leaders.

Decker left on the hook while Hearn pitted, advancing Tim Fuller and Jimmy Phelps into the second row. Sheppard drove away from teammate Jimmy Phelps at the drop of the green, never to be closely challenged again.

"We were going back and forth, sort of floating around in sixth or seventh for quite a while, but then we had a pretty long green flag run and next thing you know, there we were racing for the lead," Sheppard said. "It's great to win here. It's truly one of the classiest tracks in the Northeast with a lot of tradition."

Phelps was alongside Fuller on the restart that proved to b Decker's undoing along with Hearn and Britten.

"I was inches away from getting into it myself," Phelps said. "Thanks to all the fans for coming out. We had a lot of great people behind us helping put this race together."

Pat Ward finished fourth after testing Fuller often for third only to have lapped traffic cut down his angles.

Erick Rudolph got better as the race went along and drove underneath Justin Haers with four laps remaining to complete the top five.

*The finish:*
Matt Sheppard, Jimmy Phelps, Tim Fuller, Pat Ward, Erick Rudolph, Justin Haers, Larry Wight, Stewart Friesen, Billy Dunn, Peter Britten, Chad Phelps, Brett Hearn, Alan Johnson, Mike Mahaney, Rob Bellinger, Tyler Dippel, Eldon Payne Jr., Dave Rauscher, Roy Bresnahan, Keith Flach, Rich Scagliotta, Billy Decker, Danny Johnson, Vic Coffey, Justin Wright, Ryan Phelps, Ryan Bartlett, Mike Bowman, Chad Brachmann, Gary Tomkins.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/sheppard-banks-10gs-in-hall-of-fame-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins Prelude To The Ironman​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6936&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz captured the win in Friday night's Monroe Shocks and Struts Prelude to the Ironman at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Donny-Schatz-Wins-Prelude-to-the-Ironman.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zomer Holds Off Swindell At Knoxville​*
A stacked field of drivers made the call for night-two of the Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals presented by Great Southern Bank with Dusty Zomer capturing his fifth career victory in 360 competition at the famed half-mile.

The second time Zomer has stood atop the podium on a 360 Nationals preliminary night, the non-stop, 20 lap A-Feature allowed the Buffalo Wild Wings No. 82 to race to a 5.462-second advantage at the checkered flag.

"My crew chief gave me a great car tonight. I just has to be patient. I knew Brown was going to be fast, I knew Sammy (Swindell) was going to be fast; everyone was going to be fast, but I just had to be patient, run our race, and run our line," Zomer said. "You know it was 20 laps and you don't have to lead the first five, or the first 10, you just need to lead that last one."

Taking off from the pole, Brian Brown jumped to nearly a second advantage as Zomer worked past Swindell for the runner-up spot in the opening laps.

Working low at both ends of the track, Zomer pulled even with the Casey General Store No. 21 on lap eight. Wheel-to-wheel around the half-mile, Zomer shot to the top spot the following lap.

Green the remainder of the feature event, Zomer was uncontested, taking the win over Swindell, and in doing so, secures the second starting spot in Saturday's $10,000 to win feature event.

Asked about the run, Swindell replied, "The first part doesn't pay, it's the end. We were off a little, so we need to go back and figure out where we are at. This is the first time to run this car on a half-mile with a 360, so I can't complain."

Pulling off a close pass on the No. 21 for the second spot on lap 18, Swindell talked about the pass saying, "He kept changing his mind. One lap he'd be low, the next he'd be high&#8230;.just make up your mind. I got a good run off of one and slid him, and I guess he didn't like it, but that's how it goes."

Working on the No. 21 on the final lap, Terry McCarl put the SnowPlow.com No 24 on the final podium step.

"I thought we had a shot there at Sammy and Brian at one point. I looked up and they were just right in front of me, and I thought I had them both, but a lapped car came down and took my spot there, but that's OK," said McCarl. "The car was good. I think we could have been a little bit better even, but overall a great night."

McCarl's third-place run puts the three time 360 Nationals champion on the pole for Saturday night.

Making his No. 21 as wide as possible, Brian Brown was able to hold onto a fourth place finish with Kevin Swindell coming from 11th to complete the top five.

McCarl was fast qualifier for the 54-ar field.

*The finish:*
Dusty Zomer, Sammy Swindell, Terry McCarl, Brian Brown, Kevin Swindell, Wayne Johnson, Chad Kemenah, Jac Haudenschild, Tim Shaffer, Tony Shilling, Ryan Giles, Curt Michael, Davey Heskin, John Carney II, Sheldon Haudenschild, Johnny Herrera, Ian Madsen, Scott Winters, Tyler Thomas, Matt Covington, Josh Baughman, Don Droud Jr., Thomas Kennedy, Tim Kaeding.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/zomer-holds-off-swindell-at-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NASCAR Looking At Another Dirt Race As Eldora Is Confirmed for 2016​*
*NASCAR's Camping World Truck Series will return to Eldora for the fourth annual MudSummer Classic next year.*

The NASCAR Camping World Truck Series will once again compete on the dirt at Eldora Speedway next season, sources confirmed to Motorsport.com on Friday.

In 2016, however, the Eldora event may not be the only dirt race on the schedule.

Following last month's race at Eldora, NASCAR surveyed Truck series teams as to whether they would be amenable to adding a second dirt track to the Truck series schedule.

*Why teams want another dirt race*

The response was overwhelmingly positive, several sources and team officials confirmed, in part because it would be fiscally beneficial to teams to run the dirt-prepared truck at more than one event.

In addition, NASCAR plans to extend the use of the original 2013 truck design beyond its original three-year approval window, so teams will not have to design a new version.

NASCAR has considered a second dirt event since the success of Eldora's inaugural Truck series race in 2013, which was the first NASCAR national series race held on dirt in more than 40 years.

*Race date*

Eldora officials said they do not have a confirmed date as yet, but sources told Motorsport.com the race is tentatively scheduled for Wednesday, July 27, 2016 - the Wednesday night before the annual Brickyard 400, as in years past.

"We have yet to hear from NASCAR with a list of proposed dates for 2016," said Roger Slack, Promoter of Eldora Speedway. "I have notified them that the 33rd annual Kings Royal, our second largest event behind the 46th World 100, is scheduled for July 15-16.

"They are well aware of our preference for a larger window to turn the facility from one major event to another."

A July 27 date would give Eldora 10 days as opposed to the four it had this year to prepare for the event turnaround.

*NASCAR at Knoxville?*

The most-often mentioned possibility for a second Truck series dirt race is Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway, home to the famed Knoxville Nationals sprint car event.

A Truck race could be paired the same weekend as one of the Xfinity Series race at Iowa Speedway, which is located in Newton - about 30 miles north of Knoxville.

*Source:*
http://www.motorsport.com/nascar-tr...er-dirt-race-as-eldora-is-confirmed-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 World of Outlaws Ironman 55: One-On-One With Jacob Allen​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Wins Ironman 55​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6937&StatType=Race+Results

Kerry Madsen was the class of the field early and Donny Schatz late, but it was Shane Stewart who ultimately outlifted his competition and won the Federated Auto Parts Ironman 55 presented by Walker at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 on Saturday night.

Stewart battled past Schatz on the second to last restart of the night and pulled ahead through the final 10 laps. The win, Stewart's seventh World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season, is his second big victory of the season following Kings Royal.

"It feels darn good!" Stewart said of beating Schatz after finishing second to him the night before and scoring the $20,000-to-win prize. "I just can't thank everyone at (Larson Marks Racing) enough. They work tireless hours to keep this car upfront. This win is definitely for them."

Madsen, who won the 55-lap Ironman feature last season, started on the pole Saturday night. He jumped out to an early and commanding lead as Schatz pulled into second. Through an early caution and battles through traffic, Schatz worked to close the gap and find the right line.

On a restart on lap 13, Paul McMahan jumped two spots in his No. 51 CJB Motorsports car to third. The move set up a several lap battle with Stewart for the position. As Stewart threw sliders at McMahan, McMahan held third.

The battle for the lead was heating up as Schatz tried to find a way around Madsen. The two were side by side off of turn four on lap 23 as Schatz tried to make the bottom lane work, but Madsen maintained. As the leaders waded through lapped traffic, Schatz eventually found the opportunity he needed. After riding low, Schatz moved high and got around Madsen off of turn four as a lapped car blocked the No. 29 American Racing Custom Wheels car. Schatz took the lead on lap 33.

With Schatz now on top, Madsen faded through the succeeding laps which benefitted the No. 2 Larson Marks Racing/Eneos/GoPro car of Stewart, who moved into second on lap 34. Farther back, McMahan, who was running third, had his hands full with the No. 24 Abreu Vineyards car of Rico Abreu.

The caution flag flew on lap 44 which brought out an open red as the field had hit its allotted lap count on fuel. After making a couple of adjustments to tighten the car up, the return to green was exactly what Stewart needed. When the green flag flew once again, Stewart dove to the bottom of turns one and two and took over the lead as he and Schatz exited turn two.

One final caution on lap 47 flew for Madsen who blew a left rear tire after contact with another car. When the green flag flew again, Stewart was nervous.

"On that last restart I just didn't know where to go," Stewart said. "You don't ever give the 15 a second shot at you. I was really surprised that I got by him on the bottom there on that one restart and it stuck. I was waiting for him to slide me going into three and he wasn't there, so I was like, OK. There's 11 laps to go, stay calm. And with the restart, I'm like&#8230; where do I go, top, bottom, top, bottom?"

Stewart chose the top on the double-file restart and held Schatz into turns one and two.

Abreu used the restart to his advantage and threw a huge slider into one and two, briefly moving around McMahan and Schatz for second. Schatz retook his spot, but the move was short lived as Abreu took over second on the next lap.

Through traffic in the remaining laps of the feature, Abreu tried to run down Stewart, but ran out of time.

The win is the first career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory for Stewart at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55. Stewart said the win means a lot for him and his team in their first full season with the World of Outlaws.

"When you work as hard as this team works and you can come out here and win races like this, it makes them feel good and it makes me feel good that I can win races for them," Stewart said. "The 15, those guys work crazy hours and I feel like, to beat them, to be competitive with them, we've got to do the same thing. And anytime we make suggestions to put together a new car, the guys don't even second guess it, they just get it done. To win races like that for them, it definitely makes me feel really good."

Stewart, the 2005 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, currently sits second in the championship points standings, 365 points out of the lead.

Abreu, who pulled double-duty Saturday night, running both in the Outlaws feature and the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series feature, said the night was grueling.

"I'm really wore out," Abreu said in victory lane. "I just tried to stay patient and not get too intense until the end. Don't grip the steering wheel as tight as I usually do, just try to race smart - that's one thing I've really been working on."

"I had a lot of corner speed, that's where we were really good tonight and just raced really smart. Just can't thank (my team) enough. They work so hard outside the race track to build these racecars. They've been really fast this year."

The run added to what has already been a stellar year for Abreu which has included two World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victories.

A disappointed Schatz came into the night after winning the Monroe Shocks & Struts Prelude to the Ironman on Friday. His third place finish ended a 19 full-points race streak of him finishing first or second.

"You win them on the restarts and sometimes you lose them there too," Schatz said. "I had a decent racecar. The fuel stop, I didn't quite have the drive I needed after that but I didn't make any adjustments. Maybe that's my own fault for not calling for any adjustments&#8230; that's the way it goes. Sometimes you win them, sometimes you lose them."











The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action next week for the biggest week in sprint car racing - the Knoxville Nationals. The greatest sprint car drivers from around the world gather take on the historic Knoxville Raceway. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://www.woosprint.com/knoxville-nationals.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...es/2015/08/Shane-Stewart-Wins-Ironman-55.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Terry McCarl In 360 Nationals​*
Terry McCarl led all 25 laps to win the 25th annual Arnold Motor Supply 360 Knoxville Nationals presented by Great Southern Bank Saturday night at Knoxville Raceway.

McCarl's fourth victory in the prestigious event at the half-mile Marion County Fairgrounds oval earned him $10,000.

Jumping to the lead twice as the caution for Justin Henderson and Ryan Roberts brought back the original start back, McCarl's SnowPlow.com No. 24 buzzed the cushion throughout the feature.

"Man, I'm use to going left after the scales. It's been a while since I got to turn right here," chuckled Terry McCarl following his fifth career Knoxville Raceway victory in a 360 sprint car. "What an honor to win this event for the fourth time. I said earlier, we really hadn't planned on running this weekend had it not been for Don Long and Searsboro Telephone and Jamie Moyle."

Asked what was his key to victory, McCarl replied, "Last night because we don't run 360s very often so it taught us a lot. We tightened the car more for tonight and when I was out there running, I thought if someone passes us, they must be running really good. I didn't think the bottom was as good as it was last night. Dusty is so good on the bottom, and I didn't ever hear anybody so I didn't think there was enough to try down there."

As much as four seconds ahead of the No. 82 of Dusty Zomer, a few hold ups in slower traffic allowed the Buffalo Wild Wings entry to close to 2.719 seconds at the checkered flag.

"The car was close, but I knew Terry was going to be tough to beat coming off the front row like that too. It was going to be a good race, but the top was just wide open. Last night I was running on the bottom, but it was just a little narrow so I never really did give it a shot," said Zomer. "Hats off to Terry and his entire team. They were fast tonight."

Marking his best finish in the 360 Nationals, Aaron Reutzel, took the final podium step in the B.C. Fundz No. 87 after pulling off a hard slide job through turns three and four; blocking the charge on the low line entering the first turn on the second lap.

"When you run third to T-Mac and Dusty Zomer, that's nothing to hang your head over, especially looking at all the people we did beat," commented the Clute, Texas shoe. "This was a hell of a run by this team. I can't thank Scottie McDonald enough with Dissolvalloy. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't be standing here tonight but I've got a lot of great people here tonight; especially Christy Miller and I know Bob's looking down smiling right now."

Able to run down the No. 87 on several occasions, Wayne Johnson came close a few times to retake the third spot, but slower traffic kept the Townline Variety No. 77x fourth with Sammy Swindell taking fifth in the Cooper Motorsports No. 01.

*The finish:*
Terry McCarl, Dusty Zomer, Aaron Reutzel, Wayne Johnson, Sammy Swindell, Clint Garner, Brian Brown, Danny Lasoski, Kevin Swindell, Bronson Maeschen, Calvin Landis, Tony Shilling, Tony Bruce Jr., Jon Agan, Jamie Ball, Ryan Giles, Billy Alley, Casey Friedrichsen, Bryan Clauson, Tyler Thomas, Jac Haudenschild, Justin Henderson, Tim Shaffer, Ryan Roberts.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/its-all-terry-mccarl-in-360-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodnett Tops Living Legends Dream​*
Greg Hodnett hustled forward from his eighth starting spot to become the first repeat winner in the nine-year history of the Living Legends Dream Race for sprint cars at Port Royal Speedway on Saturday night.

It took until late in the 35-lap main for Hodnett to get the lead from Aaron Ott before going on to record the victory by 2.593 seconds, his fifth of the season at the historic oval.

Including his earnings from the second semi feature along with lap money, Hodnett took home $10,820 for his night of work.

His first win in the prestigious dream event was in 2008.

Aaron Ott started second in the Dream A Main for sprints with Mike Erdley on the pole and Ott took command at the drop of the green with Brock Zearfoss racing third.

The high-speed travelers entered the backmarkers on the seventh tour of the event shortly before the first caution of the feature appeared with nine laps recorded, finding Hodnett racing fourth in the field after passing Dylan Cisney, Steve Buckwalter, Danny Dietrich and Pat Cannon.

Buckwalter, a semi main winner earlier in the night, got around Hodnett on the restart and it took the eventual winner another lap or two to reclaim the spot and then track down Zearfoss for third.

Hodnett took third from Zearfoss with 11 laps to go just before another yellow appeared, forcing a stoppage for refueling.

But before the stoppage, Erdley had begun biting into Ott's advantage, clearly catching the leader on the track while slicing tenths of a second off of the lead with the passing of every lap.

However, when action resumed Hodnett jumped to Erdley's inside in the second corner to take the runner up spot and set his sights on leader Ott.

Ott was running the cushion with Hodnett forced to try to make time on the middle and bottom grooves and the strategy worked as he consistently kept pace with the leader and raced just a few car lengths behind Ott as the race wore on.

With five laps to go Hodnett got serious about his challenges and finally made his move with a run inside the second corner that led to a drag race with Ott down the backchute and into the third corner on the 33rd lap.

Hodnett powered into command at that point and Ott proved no contest over the final two circuits.

Hodnett noted that under the stoppage he noticed that leader Ott seemed to have blistered his tires and indeed Ott agreed in post race interviews, stating that the loss was hard to take but getting a podium with the class of field in attendance was an accomplishment.

Ott finished second, taking home a total of $6,400 on the night including lap money and semi feature earnings.

Zearfoss surged late to steal third from Erdley and pocket a total of $4,410 on the night after claming one of the semi features as well and lap money.

Erdley ended up fourth, going home with $3,190 including lap money.

Finishing fifth was previous Dream winner Ryan Taylor, who pocketed an even $2,000 on the night.

In the 21-lap super late model main, .Dan Stone took his first victory of the season at the track, totaling $2,270 for the win including lap money.

*The finish:*
Greg Hodnett, Aaron Ott, Brock Zearfoss, Mike Erdley, Ryan Taylor, Steve Buckwalter, Danny Dietrich, Mike Wagner, Lucas Wolfe, Pat Cannon, Dave Blaney, Ryan Smith, Dave Ely, Curt Stroup, Kyle Pruitt, Kyle Moody, Joey Hershey, Nicole Bower, Logan Wagner, Dylan Cisney, Davey Sammons, Anthony Fiore, Trenton Sheaffer, Doug Esh, Rick Lafferty, Tyler Bear

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/hodnett-tops-living-legends-dream/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another $50,000 For Jonathan Davenport​*
Jonathan Davenport continued his record-setting season on Saturday Night by winning the 33rd annual Sunoco North/South 100 Presented by Lucas Oil at Florence Speedway.

In front of a record-breaking crowd, Davenport took home the $50,000 payday. Davenport helmed the K&L Rumley Enterprises, Longhorn Chassis and has recorded over $358,000 in winnings alone so far this season.

Trailing Davenport to the finish line was Scott Bloomquist, a two-time winner of the event who was looking for his first win in the crown-jewel race since 2000.

Mike Marlar charged from 12th to third at the finish followed by Dale McDowell who came from 16th to place fourth. Polesitter Jared Landers was fifth.

"It's been a lot of hard work to get here, a lot of tough times and it's paying off. Wow what a trophy," Davenport said. "This has been a dream season and I hope it continues. This is a new motor; we didn't even put it on the dyno. Lee Roy Rumley; I just can't say enough about the horsepower we have. Of course, Kevin Rumley is just an incredibly talented person. This is just great."

The race saw three different leaders in the first three laps as Davenport, Jimmy Owens, and Jason Jameson swapped the top spot. Owens took command on lap five and built his lead over Davenport.

Owens continued to lead as he approached lapped traffic. Owens then got tangled up with a lapped car as he spun in turn two to bring out the caution.

Davenport picked up the lead on lap 17. Bloomquist moved up to second and tried to chase down Davenport through the end of the race. Bloomquist closed to within two car lengths at certain points near the end of the race, but was never close enough to pass Davenport in the waning laps.

The 31-year-old Davenport took the checkers first to become the 21st different winner of the event.

Bloomquist was seeking his first North/South 100 win in 15 years.

"We have to do some more homework," he said. "He [Davenport] is the guy to beat now. We will work hard again this week and come to Batesville looking to win."

Marlar had a stirring run in his new Capital Race Cars entry.

"It was good run for us," Marlar said. "I wish we would have started closer to the front. I don't know if I had enough for Jonathan and Scott tonight. We are happy with this finish."

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Scott Bloomquist, Mike Marlar, Dale McDowell, Jared Landers, Chris Brown, Steve Francis, Dustin Linville, Steve Casebolt, Eddie Carrier Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Randy Weaver, Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal, Brandon Sheppard, Robby Hensley, Chris Simpson, Justin Rattliff, Chris Ferguson, John Gill, Jason Jameson, Tim McCreadie, Cody Mahoney, Earl Pearson Jr., Josh Rice.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/another-50000-for-jonathan-davenport-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Earns No. 800 At Lafayette County​*
Billy Moyer scored his landmark 800th career victory on Saturday night during the Corn Belt Clash Late Model Series Ralph Fryer 54 Memorial Race at Lafayette County Speedway.

Moyer pocketed $5454.54 for the victory, his first with the Corn Belt Clash Late Model Series. He took the lead on the first lap and rolled to his historic 800th triumph.

Chad Simpson came home in second, followed by Jason Rauen, Mitch Mcgrath and Jason Feger.

*The finish:*
Billy Moyer, Chad Simpson, Jason Rauen, Mitch McGrath, Jason Feger, Paul Parker, Andy Eckrich, Mark Rose, Travis Denning, Justin Hirt, Spencer Diercks, Dave Eckrich, Bill Rezutek, Brad Stewart, Toby Kuntzelman, Greg Wagner, Chris Oertel, Mike Fryer, Wayne Brau, Lyle Zanker, Robby Bunkelman, Mike Garland, Denny Eckrich, Skip Frey, Rory Metcalf, Curt Martin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/moyer-earns-no-800-at-lafayette-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Gets 8th USAC Win At Angell Park​*
Robert Ballou came from ninth to finish off the tour of Wisconsin for the AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship with his eighth win of the year at Angell Park Speedway Sunday night.

Ballou has amassed most wins in a season since Levi Jones also posted eight in 2010. His 17th career victory tied Parnelli Jones, Bud Kaeding and Jerry ***** Jr. for 25th on the all-time list.

"(Crew chief) Derrick (Bye) and I were not getting along early in the night and luckily he got it figured out and gave me what we needed for the feature tonight," Ballou said. "You definitely have to run 30 hard laps, almost like it's qualifying, to be able to beat these guys. We've been fighting some things wearing out on us a bit, which is probably because I don't crash as much as I used to, so we're not putting new parts on it all the time. We could be a little closer to that 14 number (all-time record for wins in a season), but that's how it goes in racing."

C.J. Leary grabbed the early lead from the pole and led Jon Stanbrough on the high side, as Ballou worked the bottom past Justin Grant and Brady Bacon in the first two laps before Bill Balog brought out the red flag on lap three for a big flip through turns one and two.

Stockon used the low side to move past Stanbrough to take second, then started an assault on Leary for the lead. Ballou got another spot before a second caution one lap later, and he started to make big moves on the restart and brought Bacon with him, as they entered the top five by lap 10.

Stockon started to drift off the bottom and lost ground to Leary as Ballou closed on him. Just as Ballou drew the inside and Bacon was looking to the outside in a three-way scrap for second, the final caution flag waved.

Leary led at the restart, but Ballou went by Stockon right away for second.

Bacon had trouble regaining his rhythm up high, but he finally got a run on the outside as they completed lap 15 and took the spot into turn-one. Ballou had already caught Leary, though, and they went side-by-side at the line on lap 16, with Leary less than a tenth of a second ahead. Leary held him off again the following lap, this time by just .048 seconds.

Ballou cleared Leary for the lead on lap 18, but Leary came right back at him and slid up in front as they entered turn three. Ballou crossed back underneath to lead at the line for the first time by .037 seconds. Bacon was gaining momentum, and he took the second spot from Leary the next lap, setting up a run to the checkered flag with the two winningest drivers of the year.

Bacon closed to Ballou's back bumper with his fastest lap of the race on lap 23, as both were now running the extreme high side of the speedway. Ballou started to creep away with less than five laps to go, negotiating the final bit of traffic as he won by 1.199 seconds in the Blakesley Auto - TwisterX No. 12 Maxim/Ott.








"I didn't think it would widen out as much as it did, but the bottom stayed pretty good early and I was able to stick down there as other guys blew through it," Ballou said. "The slower I went, the faster I was. Luckily, we were able to get clear of Leary when we did, because my line down there was going away. I could see Brady (Bacon) up there right at the caution and knew I had to get there fast. I ran C.J. hard and thought I might mess up and clean him out, but he's brave and stayed in it and actually passed me back on the other end. In clear track, we were pretty good, and I knew that unless I screwed up in traffic like last night, they weren't gonna be able to get us."

Bacon could not pass Ballou in the closing laps for the second consecutive night, settling for second in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar after the team executed an engine change after falling out of the heat, using the semi to transfer to the feature.

"He kinda won the race to the front, and that was the thing tonight," Bacon said. "We were a little better than him in the middle of the race when I had the top working, but once he moved up and got going, we were pretty even and I couldn't do anything without a major mistake. Tonight, he didn't have any big hiccups with traffic, which is what I would've needed. He's a smart racer and moved up right at the right time, and I'm happy with second after our complications. Our team is prepared and handled the engine change with no problem, and running the B main may have helped some tonight."

Leary, Stockon and Darland rounded out the top five.

Kevin Thomas Jr. was the fast qualifier.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-gets-8th-usac-win-at-angell-park/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Wins Front Row Challenge​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7017&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Brad Sweet wired the field and took home a $20,000 payday and much more at Monday's 20th Annual Casey's General Stores Front Row Challenge presented by Sea Foam Motor Treatment at the Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa. The Grass Valley, California native led all 30 laps after getting the jump from his pole position in the FVP National Sprint League main event.

After topping Paul McMahan, Brent Marks and Kerry Madsen in match races in the Keith Hutton Memorial/TK Concrete $1,000 "King of the Hill", Sweet beat Madsen to turn one when the feature green flag fell. Dale Blaney trailed in the third spot, but tagged the turn one wall hard on lap two. He would retire after 17 laps.

Marks took over the show position and would hold it until Bud Kaeding slowed on the backstretch with eight laps in the books. Sweet led Kerry Madsen, Marks, Ian Madsen and Rico Abreu back to green. Ian Madsen made quick work of Marks to take over the third spot, while Sammy Swindell shot from 10th to seventh.

At the halfway point, Sweet was into heavy lapped traffic. Kerry Madsen reeled him in at one point, but Sweet guided the Kasey Kahne Racing No. 49 through traffic with ease. Sweet cruised to his first NSL win and a big payday, ahead of Kerry Madsen, Ian Madsen, Marks and Abreu. McMahan, Swindell, Joey Saldana, Tim Kaeding and Danny Lasoski rounded out the top 10.

Heat winners included Kevin Thomas Jr., Mark Dobmeier, Brian Brown and Bryan Clauson.

The FVP National Sprint League will compete next on Friday and Saturday, August 21 and 22. On Friday, they will be at the Fairmont Speedway in Minnesota, before heading to the Clay County Fair Speedway in Spencer, Iowa on the 22nd.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...-Row-Challenge-at-Southern-Iowa-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ward Death Still Having An Impact On Canandaigua Motorsports Park​*
*It's now been a full year since the death of Kevin Ward Jr. We returned to the scene of the accident at Canandaigua Motorsports Park.*

Motorsport.com visited Canandaigua Motorsports Park Saturday night, the same track where Kevin Ward Jr. lost his life last August and once again, the Empire Super Sprints were on display.

Before the race, a moment of silence was held in remembrance for Ward at the drivers' meeting. It was a small tribute as focus quickly shifted to the battle at hand. There have been many tributes since his death, even a memorial race, but it seemed like business as usual last night - at least on the surface it did.

*Track promoter steps down*

Earlier this week, track promoter Jeremie Corcoran declined comment to us about the anniversary. Then on Saturday, it was announced that Corcoran is walking away from his lease and resigning, effective today.

It was a solid, rather uneventful ESS race with Steve Poirier emerging victorious in the A-Main, but prior to the action getting underway, we approached some fans to get their opinion on everything that's taken place over the last year.

Most shied away from the sensitive topic, but others weren't as timid and wanted to offer their thoughts.

*'It will always feel different now'*

"You can just feel it, you know," explained one fan, a local resident of Canandaigua. "Everybody knows what went down in this place and it will stain this dirt for some time, but we didn't come here 'cause of that. We came here 'cause we love this track and we want to watch some racing, but it will always feel different now."

Another attendee expressed his concern for Tony Stewart's well being: "We've all had the chance to move on from that deal, but not Tony. He's got to be dragged through more legal stuff and it's sad that it just can't end for him and he can't be allowed to move on. It was a terrible accident, that's it."

He was of course referring to the recent news that the Ward family has filed a wrongful death lawsuit against Stewart.

There was a group of spectators that were a bit more negative towards the NASCAR star with one stating as the others agreed, "I don't want to talk about it but it just sucks that he didn't get in no trouble or nothing like he should have."

A second added, "This place gives ya a bad taste in your mouth because there wasn't justice."

Lastly, we encountered a woman who was actually present that night and felt for all involved: "It's hard to get past something like that and we are just the people watching. What about the family and Stewart too?

"How can either of them deal with that? I couldn't imagine being in their shoes. It's got to bother them both something fierce."

*Things have changed*

If I didn't know any better, this would have just been another standard dirt race on a Saturday night, like so many others that I've attended before. I was born and raised in Syracuse so this is far from the first time I've visited Canandaigua, but this race felt off.

It was a status quo night and there was nothing abnormal about the race itself, but the events that transpired last year still lingered in the thoughts of most everyone present. You could sense it under the veil of what was happening out on the track.

The death of Kevin Ward Jr. had a profound impact on his family, friends, and of course Tony Stewart - that's a given. But no matter how much time passes, there's no denying that it also left an indelible mark on this little dirt track over on County Route 10.

*Source:*
http://www.motorsport.com/sprint/ne...ing-an-impact-on-canandaigua-motorsports-park


----------



## Ckg2011

*Final World Challenge Field Set​*
Twenty-one sprint car drivers, including eleven Americans and ten Australians, have entered the 22nd annual SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge to be held this Friday, Aug. 14, during the 55th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals.

Amongst the entrants are former Knoxville World Challenge winners Randy Hannagan (1999), Daryn Pittman (2004, '05, '14), Brooke Tatnell (2006, '13), Kerry Madsen (2008 ), Lynton Jeffrey (2009), and Lucas Wolfe (2011).

*The entries for the $10,000-to-win, SPEED SPORT-sponsored race are as follows:​*
1z Lucas Wolfe - Mechanicsburg, Pa., USA
3 Tim Kaeding - San Jose, Calif., USA
3G James McFadden - Brisbane, QLD, Australia
7s Jason Sides - Bartlett, Tenn., USA
9 Daryn Pittman - Owasso, Okla., USA
11K Kraig Kinser - Bloomington, Ind., USA
11N Randy Hannagan - Pittsboro, Ind., USA
12 Lynton Jeffrey - Sydney, NSW, Australia
13x Jac Haudenschild - Wooster, Ohio, USA
18 Ian Madsen - St. Marys, NSW, Australia
21AU Garry Brazier - Sydney, NSW, Australia
24 Terry McCarl - Pleasant Hill, Iowa, USA
29 Kerry Madsen - St. Marys, NSW, Australia
35AU Jamie Veal - Warrnambool, Victoria, Australia
49 Brad Sweet - Grass Valley, Calif., USA
55 Brooke Tatnell - Sans Souci, NSW, Australia
67 Christopher Bell - Norman, Okla., USA
75 Glenn Saville - Razorback, NSW, Australia
84 Scott Bogucki - McLaren Vale, SA, Australia
93 Sheldon Haudenschild - Wooster, Ohio, USA
96AU Bruce White - Merrylands West, NSW, Australia​
Americans qualified for the event by participating in specific sprint car events last winter in New Zealand and/or Australia. International drivers qualified by coming over and participating in the FVP Knoxville Nationals in Iowa. The starting line-up for the 20-lap SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge will feature the first 14 cars inverted based on points, provided that they are in the top 106 in points after both qualifying programs (Wednesday, Thursday).

Since the start of the event in 1994, ninety-one (91) drivers have won a total of $604,340 in the Knoxville World Challenge, with thirteen Americans and eight Australians being victorious. No Canadian nor New Zealander has ever won the

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/final-world-challenge-field-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Leads Iowa Speed Week Standings​*
Following the Casey's General Stores/Musco Lighting Front Row Challenge, which was sanctioned by the '410' National Sprint League (NSL) and presented by SeaFoam Motor Treatment, at the Southern Iowa Speedway, Sammy Swindell leads the 2015 Cox Design & Metal Fabrication Iowa Speed Week point standings.

Night number six is Wednesday, Aug. 12, with the FVP Knoxville Nationals presented by RacingJunk.com at the famed Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville.

The unofficial top 15 in the 2015 Cox Design Iowa Speed Week points after five nights is as follows: 1., Sammy Swindell, 186 points; 2., Danny Lasoski, 183 points; 3., Brian Brown, 168 points; 4., Terry McCarl, 147 points; 5., IanMadsen, 129 points; 6., Wayne Johnson, 121 points; 7., Bryan Clauson, 119 points; 8., Aaron Reutzel, 117 points; 9., Justin Henderson, 104 points; 10., Tim Shaffer, 103 points; 11., Jon Agan, 102 points; 12., Dusty Zomer, 99 points; 13., Kevin Swindell, 98 points; 14., Kerry Madsen, 97 points; 15., Bronson Maeschen, 96 points.

This year, the Cox Design & Metal Fabrication Iowa Speed Week includes nine points-paying sprint car feature races in ten days, Aug. 6-15, between the Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville and the Southern Iowa Speedway. The top three places pay $2,500, $1,000, and $500, respectively, with the winner declared the Jesse Hockett "Mr. Sprint Car" titlist.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/swindell-leads-iowa-speed-week-standings-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World 100 Features A $318,580 Purse​*
The 45th World 100 will pay out the largest purse at Eldora Speedway since the 2001 Eldora Million.

A total of $318,580 will be available for the Sept. 10-12 events, with $48,000 going to the winner of the 100-lap World 100. The late Earl Baltes posted $4,000 for the winner of the first World 100 in 1971 and then added $1,000 each year following.

The 21st annual Dirt Late Model Dream by Ferris Mowers, which was conducted in June at Eldora, had a purse of $306,625. At the time, it was the richest dirt late-model race in the world.

On Thursday and Friday, multi-car group qualifying, using groups coming from a random draw at inspection, will be used to determine that group's heat race lineup. The driver's fastest time from Thursday and Friday will be used as a tiebreaker for Saturday's lineups.

The preliminary format plans for up to 12 heat races of eight laps in distance.

Cars finishing first through third advance into one of two A-Features and the balance of the finishers will advance into one of up to four B-Features.

Heats one, three, five, seven, nine and 11 will determine the first A-Feature and at least one B-Feature. Heats two, four, six, eight, 10 and 12 will determine the second A-Feature and at least one B-Feature. The B-Features are 10 laps and assuming Eldora has four B-Features, cars finishing first and second will advance to their respective A-Feature.

Each preliminary night will continue to run two A-Features of 25-laps, starting 24 cars. Starting positions 1-18 will be lined up by heat race finish. The redraw procedure will be detailed at the driver meeting. Positions 19-24 will be lined up by B-Feature finish.

The winner of the Thursday and Friday night A-Features wins $5,000 each.
The inversion, up to six cars, will be determined randomly using the Wheel of Misfortune. Cars finishing first, second and third in the heat races advance to the World 100. Cars finishing fourth through 11th advance to a B-Feature, in order of finishing position.

Heats one, two and three will determine the first B-Feature and heats four, five and six will determine the second B-Feature. There will be two B-Features of 20 laps in distance. Cars finishing first through fifth will advance to the World 100. The remaining cars may choose to restart in their current running order for a B-Scramble of five laps in distance.

The two fastest qualifiers not advancing through the Heat Races will start 19th and 20th in the World 100 (if they finished in a B-Feature qualifying position, they will be removed and the finish of that Heat Race adjusted accordingly).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/world-100-features-a-318580-purse/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jimmy Phelps Steals Big Show Thunder​*
The Albany-Saratoga Speedway may have the reputation for being the playground of Brett Hearn and Kenny Tremont Jr., but nobody would know it by the way Jimmy Phelps went around the three-eighths-mile oval Wednesday night.

Phelps drove his HBR No. 98h Troyer modified from fifth to the lead in 31 laps, then ran unchallenged out front for the remaining 69 laps to score a $10,000 win in Brett Hearn's Big Show 7, his first DIRTcar series win since 2012.

"If we weren't so far away, I'd be here every Friday night," declared Phelps, who easily built up a turn lead immediately after every restart. "My car was really good and it got better as the race went on. Peter Britten and Billy Colton from Troyer gave us good notes and except for getting a little free when the right rear got hot on long runs, the car was perfect."

Fonda Speedway promoter and Albany-Saratoga regular Matt DeLorenzo, who led off the pole until Phelps took command, was second ahead of Matt Sheppard, Hearn and Gary Tomkins. Britten, an Albany-Saratoga regular who also runs the DIRTcar tour, led the second five with defending series champion Billy Decker, Keith Flach, Marc Johnson and Elmo Reckner trailing.

Tremont and Hearn both looked strong early on, but the former retired with a broken driveshaft yoke after climbing to second from sixth. Hearn, who started throwing sparks by lap 15, drew a caution when he slowed on lap 28 but returned and clawed his way back to the lead pack. In fact, Hearn's battles with Decker, Flach. Tomkins and Britten were the highlight of the race's second half.

Sheppard, who drew fourth in the feature redraw, challenged third-running Rich Scagliotta and Tremont early on and appeared ready to make a run on DeLorenzo for second at the halfway mark but that was as far as he got.

"I was so tight in my heat that I got scared and freed it up too much," explained Sheppard. "I was good early on but not later, though it turned out to be another good points night anyway." DeLorenzo was also free, saying "on those longer green runs it got free. I'd be good after a yellow for five laps or so, then it got free. Jimmy was just a little better overall, but we're happy to be second against these guys."

Larry Wight, Britten, Hearn and Tremont shared heat wins while Tomkins prevailed in the B main.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/jimmy-phelps-steals-big-show-thunder/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Nationals Opener To Stewart​*
Shane Stewart topped the opening qualifying night of the 55th FVP Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway to follow up his win in Sunday's Capitani Classic at the track.

Driving a special paint scheme to honor Jeff Gordon, and with the four-time NASCAR Sprint Cup Series champion in attendance, Stewart led all 25 laps from the pole to collect $12,000. The car resembled Gordon's first sprint car that he drove in 1985 and it carried the Kick-It logos, a program and partner of the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation, which raises money for pediatric cancer research.

"Really happy for everybody with Kick-It and it was really cool to have Jeff in the house and witness us win," Stewart said. "Kick-It has been a big supporter of mine."

Stewart's car owners Kyle Larson and Justin Marks were also at the track.

Stewart was able to hold off Donny Schatz after a caution flag flew on lap 15 when Ian Madsen, who started fourth, took his car to the pits following damage to the rear suspension.

"When the caution comes out you try to hit your marks," Stewart said. "It was a heat race, there were 10 laps left. These races, 25 laps click off pretty quick."

Stewart began the night by qualifying 18th after a late draw.

"After racing here on Sunday, having 80 plus cars I thought you know what the track is going to be OK because I think there was a couple guys that went out late and qualified pretty good," said Stewart, who ranks fifth in Nationals points after the first night. "I don't know what it was but the track seemed to fall off a bit. I know Paul (McMahan - drew 46th) had a good lap, but the rest of us kind of struggled a little. Honestly, that kind of sets the tone for the whole night. But being on the front row I knew I had to take advantage of the situation to try and be able to capitalize on as many points as I can."

Schatz, who has won eight of the last nine Knoxville Nationals, leads the points after the first night as a result of his finish and claiming the top spot in qualifying with the only lap in the 14-second bracket.

"It's a solid night," said Schatz, who started eighth. "We drew a decent pill, which is always very important when you come here. The feature was probably a little bit of my doing. I decided that tonight was a night that we needed to try something to see if we could make things better. We don't get a lot of track time at Knoxville. You have to try things to try and get better and half of it was good and half of it wasn't so good."

David Gravel, who won the 2013 opening qualifying night, finished third and is second in Nationals points. Paul McMahan (third in Nationals points), Justin Henderson, Wayne Johnson, Daryn Pittman, Rico Abreu (started 23rd), Greg Hodnett and Sheldon Haudenschild (fourth in Nationals points) completed the top 10.

The second night of qualifying for the 55th FVP Knoxville Nationals will be held on Thursday night. Prior to the start, Motor Racing Network's "Winged Nation" will be live at the track at the stage behind the main grandstands starting at 6 p.m. (CT).




























*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Wins-Night-1-of-the-Knoxville-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Cup Stars Return To Knoxville​*
Jeff Gordon, Tony Stewart, Kasey Kahne and Kyle Larson returned to Knoxville, Iowa on Wednesday for a good cause before attending the first qualifying night for the 55th FVP Knoxville Nationals.

The quartet of drivers returned to participate in the third annual Weld Racing Go-Kart Spectacular at Slideways Karting Center just up the road from the Knoxville Raceway.

All proceeds from the event, which saw race fans donate to compete against the Cup drivers, went to Kick-It, a program and partner of the Jeff Gordon Children's Foundation, which raises money for pediatric cancer research.

"To get this caliber of drivers out here as well as the fans that are coming out here and racing, and watching, is amazing," said Gordon, who won last year's race. "This has really become an event I look forward to every year."

Kasey Kahne took home the checkered flag in this year's edition driving a kart that resembled the No. 9 Great Clips car he owns for driver Daryn Pittman.

"It's great to come out here for a great cause," Kahne said. "The whole Knoxville week is a blast. I enjoy coming out here each year. To win in this Great Clips car felt good."

Tony Stewart, who owns the car of reigning Knoxville Nationals champion Donny Schatz, says this week is one of his biggest of the season.

"This is what I kind of look forward to from the time we start in Daytona until now," Stewart said. "Coming out here this week and hanging out with our friends and getting to watch our sprint car teams run."

A jam-packed crowd was on hand to watch the heat races and feature at Slideways. The fundraising efforts will continue on Friday with the fourth-annual Tony Stewart Kick-It Cup kickball game.

"I think this turns out to be one of the biggest events of the Nationals," Stewart said. "It's definitely the biggest one during the day. It's cool to come out here with our Sprint Cup buddies. We are all dirt track guys so that's why we are all here to support Jeff and his foundation. It's something that we are all behind 100 percent."

Justin Marks, who will compete in Saturday's XFINITY Series race at the Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course, donated to race in the karting event and had a thrilling battle with Gordon and Larson in his heat race. Marks and Larson co-own the car Shane Stewart won with in the opening qualifying night of the Knoxville Nationals. (Race Results)

"This is the biggest week of the year for me probably because this is the best chance I have ever had to win an XFINITY race in the equipment I'm running at the road courses," said Marks, who will leave for Mid-Ohio on Thursday and return to Knoxville after the XFINITY race. "And the Larson Marks sprint car team is really doing well. We've won some big races recently and we've got a lot of momentum going on right now."

Gordon's kart was painted to look like the first sprint car he raced in 1985. The design carried over to Victory Lane at Knoxville Raceway on Wednesday night as Stewart and Larson Marks is honoring Gordon with a tribute car.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...ahne-and-Kyle-Larson-Return-to-Knoxville.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schrader Ready For ARCA Dirt Events​*
Ken Schrader is coming up on one of his favorite parts of the ARCA Racing Series presented by Menards schedule, and it involves dirt, state fairs, corn dogs and a connection to his youth.

According to Schrader, racing at the Illinois State Fairgrounds and the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds is a throwback to the old days. Apparently those 'old days' were, and still are, very special to the 60-year-old veteran driver.

"Springfield and DuQuoin were the really big races that we went to as kids," Schrader said. "Went to DuQuoin for the first time in '64&#8230;slept in the back of my daddy's station wagon. It was hard to believe that there was anything bigger. Hell, we didn't get to go to Daytona, so, to me, there was nothing bigger than Springfield and DuQuoin. Back then, they raced Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday during fair week. All my heroes were there."

And in Schrader's eyes, the State Fair championship races at the fairgrounds still rank among the biggest and best.

"Those events today are still special to me. It's just a different deal&#8230;with the fairs going on. The show takes on a different light. They're special events.
"Back when we were running Cup, the crew would get the car to the fair&#8230;we'd always come up early&#8230;get together with the Allgaier's&#8230;take Dorothy (his daughter) and Justin (Allgaier) to the fair. When the racing was done, we'd stay at the Allgaier's house Sunday night. It was a lot of fun."

Schrader is entered in both the SuperChevyStores.com 100 at the Illinois State Fairgrounds Sunday, August 23 and in the Southern Illinois 100 at the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds Labor Day Monday, September 7. He won at Springfield driving for Ed Rensi in 1998 and at DuQuoin three times&#8230;in 2006, 2007 and 2013 in his own Federated Auto Parts Chevrolet.

"Springfield and DuQuoin are throwbacks to the old days&#8230;it's how our sport started at fairgrounds tracks across the country. Just regular old stock cars on dirt because that's what we had most of back then. Fortunately, the tradition carried on.

"Most of the mile-dirts are gone, but the state of Illinois still has the mile dirt championship stock car races. In many ways, and for many great drivers, it started at Springfield and DuQuoin. These events are not only great family fun, but very important to the character and traditions of our sport."

With more than 700 NASCAR Sprint Cup Series starts and 18 career ARCA wins, he spends most of his time these days circling dirt bullrings across America in his Federated Auto Parts-sponsored dirt modified. In fact, he will already have as many as 70 races in the books this year prior to landing at Springfield.

The 53rd running of the SuperChevyStores.com 100 at the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield takes center stage on the world's fastest mile dirt track Sunday afternoon Aug. 23 alongside the 163rd annual Illinois State Fair.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ock-cars/schrader-ready-for-arca-dirt-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarl Tops Thursday Night At Knoxville​*
Night two of the FVP Knoxville Nationals was dominated by two of the track's most prolific drivers, Danny Lasoski and Terry McCarl, who mixed it up throughout Thursday's 25-lap A main.

McCarl, who has one World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory this season, charged forward from a ninth place starting position and took advantage of a mid-race restart and a slip-up by Lasoski to take the lead and ultimately the win for his No. 24 Country Builders/TheSnowPlow.com team.

"Danny was checking out there and I was slowly reeling in Jason there - I kind of didn't want the caution because it took a couple of laps to get going," McCarl said. "I had not been on the top once but I knew Danny and Jason were running there good. I kind of saw where Danny ran the restart before and I felt really good but I didn't nail it perfect and he got away from us there and then the yellow came out and that gave me another opportunity there.

"We really nailed it on that second one. Danny got a little bit loose coming off of two and I just got a good run on him."

McCarl comes into Saturday's Knoxville Nationals final after claiming his fourth 360 Nationals title last Saturday. He has seven 410 Knoxville track championships and 56 410 feature wins at the track.

Earlier in the night, Kevin Swindell was transported to a Des Moines hospital for evaluation following a crash at the start of his heat race. In a statement released late Thursday night, Swindell's parents, Sammy and Amy Swindell, thanked the Knoxville Raceway track safety crew for their response and the many well-wishers.

Lasoski and Jason Johnson started the night on the feature pole and Lasoski very quickly established a commanding lead. As Lasoski pulled away, Johnson had his hands full with Lucas Wolfe, Sammy Swindell, Joey Saldana and eventually McCarl. The battle for second, third and fourth was intense as each driver looked for an opening to advance.

The opportunity for McCarl happened on lap six as the first caution of the night occurred after Brooke Tatnell slowed to a stop on track. On the restart McCarl made up four positions, getting around Dale Blaney, Swindell, Saldana and Lucas Wolfe.

He set his sights on Jason Johnson then running in second. On lap 12, McCarl slid Johnson coming into turns three and four as he took the lead before the two drivers hit the front straight. Next up for McCarl was Lasoski, in the lead.

On the final restart of the night, Lasoski gave McCarl an opening as he bobbled heading into the corner.

"I slipped off of two one time and that's all it takes here," Lasoski said. "When you've got the experience of the guys here, you can't mess up one lap. You've got to make every lap count. I had a driver error and it cost me.

"Out front you never know quite where to be. You're a sitting duck. I thought we were putting a pretty good pace on the restart here but it's a do or die. You're going to get slid in one and two or you're going to get slide in three and four if you miss and that's what happened. We got beat and we ran second. But it wasn't for a lack of trying."

Lasoski said despite that he and his No. 2 GoMuddy.com team with Guy Forbrook at the helm feel good about their chances going into Saturday. Like McCarl, Lasoski, the 2001 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, has a long history at Knoxville. In addition to four Knoxville Nationals titles, he has an unmatched nine 410 track championships and 106 410 feature wins.

Johnson, who closed out the night with a podium finish in third with his No. 41 Priority Aviation team, said he just got beat by experience Thursday night.

"Those guys know where to go and hit their marks," Johnson said. "I just couldn't make consistent laps one after another. I had shot at Danny there on a restart and I just never perfected the slide job in turns three and four and he drove back by. Once Terry got by me that really threw me for a loop because he was running where I didn't think anybody could be&#8230; I learned some good lessons and we'll come back on Saturday."

Another Knoxville regular, Brian Brown, put together one of the more impressive performances of the night, advancing out of the Last Chance Showdown only to charge through the field from a 23rd place starting position to finish in fifth. Brown took home the hard charger award.

"We've had a lot of luck on these nights, we've won these A-mains," Brown said. "Sometimes these are just as special as winning those. We had some good luck being able to drive up there. Being able to run the B-main helped me to know what not to do. We've always been the hunted, now we can be the hunter. If we can get our car like this on Saturday night I think we'll have something for them."

Going into Thursday's FVP Knoxville Nationals final, Donny Schatz and Kerry Madsen are tied on top of the points standings with 492 points each. Schatz will start on the pole with Madsen on his outside. David Gravel, Joey Saldana and Brad Sweet round out the top five in Saturday's feature lineup.

The 55th FVP Knoxville Nationals presented by Casey's General Stores continues tomorrow night with the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge and non-qualifier event.

Race Notes: Following night two of the FVP Knoxville Nationals Donny Schatz and Kerry Madsen are tied for the lead in the week's points standings with 492 points. They will start on the front row on Saturday&#8230; Brian Brown was the night's Hard Charger, advancing from 23rd to seventh&#8230; Earlier in the night, Kevin Swindell was transported to a Des Moines hospital for evaluation following a crash at the start of his heat race.

*A Main Lineup for Saturday (first 8 rows)*

1. 15, Donny Schatz, Fargo, ND 
2. 29, Kerry Madsen, St. Mary's, NSW, Aust. 
3. 7, David Gravel, Watertown, CT 
4. 71m, Joey Saldana, Brownsburg, IN 
5. 49, Brad Sweet, Grass Valley, CA 
6. 2, Danny Lasoski, Dover, MO 
7. 51, Paul McMahan, Nashville, TN 
8. 24, Terry McCarl, Altoona, IA 
9. 41, Jason Johnson, Eunice, LA 
10. 93H, Sheldon Haudenschild, Wooster, OH 
11. 1B, Dale Blaney, Hartford, OH 
12. 16, Shane Stewart, Bixby, OK 
13. 1z, Lucas Wolfe, Mechanicsburg, PA 
14. 21, Brian Brown, Grain Valley, MO 
15. 9, Daryn Pittman, Owasso, OK 
16. 24R, Rico Abreu, St. Helena, CA

*B Main Lineup for Saturday (first five rows)*

1. 12x, Wayne Johnson, Knoxville, IA 
2. 89, Cody Darrah, Red Lion, PA 
3. 1, Sammy Swindell, Germantown, TN 
4. 1D, Justin Henderson, Sioux Falls, SD 
5. 7TAZ, Tasker Phillips, Pleasantville, IA 
6. 40, Clint Garner, Sioux Falls, SD 
7. 19s, Stevie Smith, Broken Arrow, OK 
8. 3G, James McFadden, Brisbane, QLD, Aust. 
9. 27, Greg Hodnett, Spring Grove, PA 
10. W20, Greg Wilson, Benton Ridge, OH
















*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ins-Second-Qualifying-Night-at-Knoxville.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kevin Swindell Undergoing Tests And Treatment After Scary Crash Thursday At Knoxville Raceway​*
The excitement of the Knoxville Nationals took a backseat early in Thursday's Night 2 of qualifying.

A scary accident took place at the beginning of the first heat race. Kevin Swindell flipped hard into the outside frontstretch wall and came to rest on he speedway. There was a lengthy red-flag period to get him out of the car.

Swindell was placed on a backboard and in the ambulance. According to officials, he was talking to track and safety personnel.

Legendary Sprint Car driver Sammy Swindell was also racing during the program. He, along with Amy Swindell, released a statement late Thursday night.

"Our son, Kevin, was racing tonight at Knoxville Raceway, when he was involved in an accident at the start of his heat race," the release said.

"Kevin was airlifted to Des Moines Mercy Hospital following the accident where he is currently undergoing tests and treatment.

"We want to thank the Knoxville Raceway safety team for their quick response and care. We appreciate the support of the racing community and thank you for your continued prayers. We ask that you please respect our privacy while we focus on his recovery."

The incident occurred when the front of the field got bottled up on the start. Ed Lynch hit the inside berm and shot up the speedway, making contact with Swindell and sending him into a series of flips.

Sammy Swindell, who is driving for CJB Motorsports, had mechanical problems in the 25-lap A-Main.

"CJB Motorsports' entire organization extends our thoughts and prayers to Sammy, Amy and Kevin Swindell," CJB Motorsports said in a release on Facebook.






*Source:*
http://www.pennlive.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/08/kevin_swindell_undergoing_test.html


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Claims Knoxville Nationals Pole​*
Donny Schatz, winner of eight of the last nine runnings of the FVP Knoxville Nationals, will start on the pole for Saturday night's 55th annual event at Knoxville Raceway.

Schatz, who ran on Wednesday, and Kerry Madsen, who participated on Thursday, tied for the most points with 492, will share the front row for the 50-lap affair on the half-mile oval with Schatz earning the pole based on a tiebreaker.

Row two will feature David Gravel and Joey Saldana with Brad Sweet and Danny Lasoski in row three.

Locked into positions seven through 16 for the feature are Paul McMahan, Terry McCarl, who won Friday night's feature, Jason Johnson, Sheldon Haudenschild, Dale Blaney, Shane Stewart, Lucas Wolfe, Brian Brown, Daryn Pittman and Rico Abreu.

Abreu will not be able to compete Saturday night because of a prior commitment to race in the NASCAR K&N Pro Series race at Pennsylvania's Motordrome Speedway. He said late Thursday night that his car will compete in the Knoxville Nationals and start at the rear of the field with another driver, whom he was not ready to confirm.

Speculation obviously leads to his close friend, NASCAR competitor Kyle Larson.
Five more drivers will earn spots in the feature on Friday with the final four transfer positions coming from Saturday night's B main.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/schatz-claims-knoxville-nationals-pole/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Set For Busy 2016 Schedule​*
Bryan Clauson announced on Thursday at Knoxville Raceway that he will attempt to run a 200-race schedule in 2016 across a number of series.

The schedule, tabbed as "The Chasing 200 Tour: Circular Insanity," will start and end in New Zealand with his first race scheduled for Jan. 1 in the POWRi Series at Western Springs Speedway. His first race in the United States will be the next week at Cocopah Speedway in Arizona followed by the Chili Bowl Nationals in Oklahoma.

Clauson was joined by David Byrd, a principal member of Jonathan Byrd's Racing, and Matt Wood, owner of Matt Wood Racing and the Elk Grove Ford 17w sprint car, at the press conference.

"It kind of started as a crazy idea that I had," Clauson said. "It actually kind of took shape in Las Vegas with David here, which is pretty funny because neither one of us drink."

Jonathan Byrd's Racing, in partnership with the Cancer Treatment Centers of America, will provide support across the entire program.

With a little over 100 races, a majority of Clauson's schedule will be in a winged sprint car. He will run with the World of Outlaws, All Star Circuit of Champions, American Sprint Car Series and National Sprint League.

"It's going to be a lot of racing and a lot of travel but we feel pretty good about the partners and everybody that we have involved," Clauson said. "Matt and his team are handling a brunt of the schedule."

The 100th running of the Indianapolis 500 will be the centerpiece of Clauson's schedule from May 11-24. Other races will see him in non-winged sprint and midget races, along with some starts in a Silver Crown and pavement winged sprint car.

"The amount of time and effort that has gone into planning this adventure has been immense, and I can't thank everyone enough for getting this deal put together," Clauson said.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...8/Bryan-Clauson-Set-for-Busy-2016-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Clauson​*






 *Lynton Jeffrey​*
*Clauson, Jeffrey Friday Knoxville Winners​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6941&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Bryan Clauson and Lynton Jeffrey helped set the final field of the 55th Annual FVP Knoxville Nationals presented by Casey's General Stores on Friday night as they won their respective features in the non-qualifier and the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge.

Clauson, who started the Knoxville Nationals non-qualifier feature in the third position, battled past Danny Dietrich early on to take over the second position and ran down Billy Alley a few laps later. Dietrich tried to run down Clauson in the closing laps but was not able to close the sizable lead Clauson had built.

"I told these guys after Wednesday night I thought we had the car to get it done," Clauson said in victory lane. "We honestly felt like if we were in the fourth or fifth row of the B we would think about coming back.

"Man, I just can't say enough for those guys. They've been busting their butts all year&#8230; We talked about getting a win here and how special it would be and how special to do it during the Knoxville Nationals."

With his win, Clauson will start 17th in the A main tomorrow night followed by Dietrich, Brent Marks and Alley.

Jeffrey was the beneficiary of being in the right place at the right time during the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge which immediately followed the non-qualifier feature.

After starting on the front row, Jeffrey led early on in the 25-lap main event. Farther back, James McFadden was charging from eighth, picking up positions lap after lap. On lap four, the Australian driver threw a big slider on Kraig Kinser into turn three to take over the third spot.

As Jeffrey built a lead, McFadden continued his run forward battling with Randy Hannagan through the middle part of the feature. He finally got around for second after a caution on lap nine. He ran down Jeffrey a few laps later and got around him with another big slider in turns three and four.

The path looked paved for McFadden until his car went up in smoke with two laps to go. Jeffrey retook the lead and scored the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge victory which locked him into the A main tomorrow night.

"For this little team to get a win and put this in the A main of the Nationals! I knew when (McFadden) went by I never quit," said Jeffrey who dedicated the night's win to Kevin Swindell. "We came off of two over there, I didn't miss much, I was right past him. That's life. Sometimes things don't go your way in racing and tonight things went our way. I'm really grateful."

"We had a great car, a great team. We've had a little bit of bad luck this year in America. This team's worked hard all year and they deserve this."

Jeffrey will start 25th in Saturday night's final feature.

With the A-main field mostly set and the remaining main events lined up, just four more drivers will have a chance to compete for the Knoxville Nationals title on Saturday night. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://www.woosprint.com/knoxville-nationals.











A special edition of "Winged Nation" will air live from Knoxville Raceway on Saturday starting at 7 p.m. (ET) and can be heard at www.mrn.com or the MRN App.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-Lynton-Jeffrey-Friday-Knoxville-Winners.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*'Long Road Ahead' For Kevin Swindell​*
Kevin Swindell, who crashed violently Thursday night at Knoxville Raceway, underwent surgery Friday morning to repair injuries he suffered when his No. 71 flipped into the turn four catchfence.

While the full extent of his injuries were unknown, Swindell tweeted from the hospital early Friday morning, thanking fans for their support and acknowledging he would have a recovery process ahead of him: "Thanks everyone for the love. Long road ahead. Enjoy every minute you got."

MORE: Steve King Foundation accepting donations to help Swindell
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/steve-king-foundation-supporting-swindell/

After Swindell was removed from his car and transported by ambulance to the Knoxville airport where he was flown to Des Moines Mercy Hospital for treatment, his father Sammy remained at the track and completed the balance of the program aboard his CJB Motorsports No. 1.

Sammy and Amy Swindell issued a statement late Thursday night.

"Our son, Kevin, was racing tonight at Knoxville Raceway when he was involved in an accident at the start of his heat race," the statement read. "Kevin was airlifted to Des Moines Mercy Hospital following the accident where he is currently undergoing tests and treatment.

"We want to thank the Knoxville Raceway safety team for their quick response and care. We appreciate the support of the racing community and thank you for your continued prayers. We ask that you please respect our privacy while we focus on his recovery."

On Friday evening, Sammy Swindell tweeted the following concerning Kevin's condition:

"Our son Kevin has emerged from surgery & we can confirm he has suffered a significant injury. He has another surgery scheduled for Mon a.m&#8230;We pray for his continued recovery. Thank you to the amazing staff at Des Moines Mercy. We will have an update Monday p.m."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/long-road-ahead-for-kevin-swindell/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil To Continue Support Of ASCS​*
Lucas Oil Products has long been an avid supporter of grassroots motorsports, and in 2016 that support will continue with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network.

"For 2016, we one-hundred percent rock solid. ASCS has been a focal point of our motorsports marketing for a good number of years now. Working with Emmett [Hahn] has been a great experience. He's a true professional, and one of the most knowledgeable people I've ever worked with in regards to the business side of motorsports," said Talking with Bob Patison, president of MAVTV and second in command at Lucas Oil Products.

Extending beyond ASCS, the Lucas Oil brand has also been a key player in the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals presented by General Tire with the inclusion of live coverage on the MAVTV Motorsports Network for the past two years, as well as select events with the American Sprint Car Series, and for the first time in 2015, the Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout.

"The partnership with Lucas Oil is a good partnership," said ASCS founder Emmett Hahn on the partnership which began in 2009. "I am looking forward to the coming season. There's going to be some new ventures and challenges ahead in 2016, and knowing we have the support of Forrest [Lucas] and Bob [Patison] makes the 2016 season an exciting year."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/lucas-oil-to-continue-support-of-ascs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Can Anyone Stop Schatz At Knoxville?​*
The 55th running of the FVP Knoxville Nationals is only hours away from a green flag and there's little confusion over the odds-on favorite to win.

It's Donny Schatz. Schatz, who will start the 50-lap event from the pole, has won sprint car racing's most coveted prize eight of the last nine years, including four years in a row.

He's also having - arguably - the best season of his career, with 22 victories prior to the Nationals kicking off at Knoxville Raceway.

The 50-lap format has fit his driving style well and his Tony Stewart Racing cars prepared by Ricky Warner seldom have mechanical issues.

But it's certainly not a done deal, that's why they run the races.
Who's the next best bet to win?

Probably, four-time Nationals winner Danny Lasoski, who has rebuilt his career this season under the leadership of crew chief Guy Forbrook as the pair have recaptured the glories of their youth after teaming with car owner Tod Quiring.

While Lasoski has won the Nationals four times, Forbrook has never been to victory lane in the sport's biggest race.

Lasoski won the Knoxville track championship this year and has 106 victories at the daunted half-mile.

Shane Stewart will have his work cut out for him starting in 12th spot, but Schatz has proven the event can be won from that far back under the 50-lap format and Stewart is the hottest driver in the pit area right now, having won three consecutive races including his qualifying night feature aboard the Larson Marks Racing No. 2.

Brian Brown has finished second in the past three runnings of the Knoxville Nationals and showed great speed on his preliminary night, but he, too, will have work to do as he'll start 14th.

Terry McCarl won Thursday's preliminary feature and will start eighth. He also won last weekend's 360 Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway.

Joey Saldana is continuing to chase his first Knoxville Nationals victory and he will roll off fourth, while Australian ace Kerry Madsen starts outside the front row. He hopes to become the first driver from Down Under to win the Nationals.

David Gravel (third), Brad Sweet (fifth), Paul McMahan (seventh), Jason Johnson (ninth) and Sheldon Haudenschild (10th) will also start inside the top 10.

*Feature Lineup*
1. 15, Donny Schatz, Fargo, N.D.
2. 29, Kerry Madsen, St. Mary's, NSW, Australia
3. 7, David Gravel, Watertown, Conn.
4. 71m, Joey Saldana, Brownsburg, Ind.
5. 49, Brad Sweet, Grass Valley, Calif.
6. 2, Danny Lasoski, Dover, Mo.
7. 51, Paul McMahan, Nashville, Tenn.
8. 24, Terry McCarl, Altoona, Iowa
9. 41, Jason Johnson, Eunice, La.
10. 93h, Sheldon Haudenschild, Wooster, Ohio
11. 1b, Dale Blaney, Hartford, Ohio
12. 16, Shane Stewart, Bixby, Okla.
13. 1z, Lucas Wolfe, Mechanicsburg, Pa.
14. 21, Brian Brown, Grain Valley, Mo.
15. 9, Daryn Pittman, Owasso, Okla.
16. 17w, Bryan Clauson, Noblesville, Ind.
17. 29w, Danny Dietrich, Gettysburg, Pa.
18. 19m, Brent Marks, Myerstown, Pa.
19. 3a, Billy Alley, Bennet, Neb.
20. B Main Transfer 1
21. B Main Transfer 2
22. B Main Transfer 3
23. B Main Transfer 4
24. 12, Lynton Jeffrey, Prairie City, Iowa
25. 24r, Trevor Canales, Roseville, Calif. (subbing for Rico Abreu)​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/can-anyone-stop-schatz-at-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Gets Ninth Knoxville Nationals Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6942&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz continued his dominance in the Knoxville Nationals when he took his ninth win in the 55th annual running of the prestigious event on Saturday night at Knoxville Raceway.

Schatz started on the pole and led all 50 laps en route to his 23rd win of the season and the 195th of his career. All nine of Schatz's wins in the Nationals have come in the last 10 years.

"Honestly you don't look at it as I won nine," Schatz said. "All week long all I heard was go for nine. It's go for what you have in front of you this week whether it's one, nine or 20, it doesn't really matter. I have not gotten here just trying to accumulate another number to the mix. You just have to focus on getting the job done this week."

A win in the Knoxville Nationals can be an emotional one, but for Schatz the win was even more special because of his Tony Stewart Racing team that has helped him to a commanding lead in the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series point standings.

"It's the people that go along with you to do it," Schatz said. "They all bust their tails for me, my safety and for us to be as good as we can be. When you can get them all in one spot and enjoy something like that it makes it worth living."

Stewart flew to Knoxville today following NASCAR Sprint Cup Series final practice at Michigan International Speedway to witness Schatz's dominating win.

"Can't thank him enough for all the support to allow us to be with Bad Boy Buggies, Chevrolet Performance, and all our marketing partners to do what we love to do," Schatz said.

With the race slowed twice for a red and caution flag in the final 15 laps, Schatz was able to maneuver through lap traffic to hold off Kerry Madsen by 1.4 seconds at the checkered flag.

"Lap traffic is the way you win them or lose them." Schatz said. "I'm sure Kerry was hoping that he would have an opportunity to put me in a position that he could pull a slider or get by on the bottom. It's all part of it and we were able to get through at the right time."

Madsen's finish equaled his best of the season and was his 20th top-five of the season. Madsen battled a tight racecar in the first 25-lap segment but came on strong in the end.

"It was a great race," Madsen said. "I had a great racecar the second 25. I just felt like if I was really patient and waited for the correct opportunity it would present itself and he didn't make a mistake."

Brad Sweet, who started the week with a win over Madsen in the National Sprint League race at nearby Southern Iowa Speedway, finished third after starting fifth.

"We hit on some stuff at the Front Row Challenge and we carried some momentum into here and when the time to hit it right in the A-Main was right, we hit it," Sweet said. "I really didn't want to see those yellows because I really felt like we were more maneuverable than the guys in front of us."

Shane Stewart, Wednesday's qualifying night winner, started 12th and finished fourth with Joey Saldana rounding out the top five. Brian Brown, Daryn Pittman, Danny Lasoski, Lucas Wolfe and Greg Hodnett completed the top 10. Hodnett was the top finishing driver that transferred in from the B-Main, charging from the 23rd starting position.

Thursday night's qualifying winner Terry McCarl, who finished 11th tonight, took the "Jesse Hockett Mr. Sprint Car" Southern Iowa Sprintweek title.

Fans in attendance helped raise $9,400 to help Kevin Swindell, who was injured in a crash during his heat race on Thursday night.

Rico Abreu was slated to start 16th but did not race because he was competing in the NASCAR K&N Pro Series race at Motordrome Speedway in Smithton, Pa. where he finished second. He had Trevor Canales start and park his car.

"I was able to race my way into the biggest sprint car race of the year, and I feel that my car deserves to make that start for my team who works very hard week in and out and give me the best equipment out there," Abreu said in a statement on Twitter. "I plan to donate my portion of the money the car earns to the Swindell family to assist with Kevin's road to recovery."
















*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ny-Schatz-Wins-Ninth-Knoxville-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fred Rahmer Promotions Presents: Legends of Central PA Sprint Car Racing​*
Make your plans for this special event on August 26th at LINCOLN SPEEDWAY!​


----------



## Ckg2011

*Last-Lap Pass Lifts Barney At Weedsport​*
When the Empire Super Sprints returned to the Weedsport Speedway Sunday night for the first time in four years, 'Racin' Jason Barney lived up to his nickname.

The Brewerton, N.Y., racer dominated the 25-lap Night of Legends feature after starting from the outside of the front row, but he had to use a last-lap pass on Sammy Reakes IV in order to seal the win.

After Barney led the first 21 laps, Reakes sped into the top spot on a restart with four laps to go and then pulled the same maneuver on another restart one lap later.

Barney said his No. 87 sprint car was running low on fuel in the final stage of the race, affecting the machine's handling and giving Reakes the edge to take the lead.

"I tried to change my restart point and how I handled the corner," Barney said from Weedsport's victory hill after the win. "There are only so many tricks you can throw on him."

On the second restart, Barney stuck with Reakes that time around and looked for a way around using both the low line and the high line. When the racers took the white flag for the final lap, Barney dove under Reakes in the first turn and came out with the lead as they traveled down the backstretch.

Barney said his car handled better into the corner, but Reakes' car was better off the corner and fast on the straightaways so the eventual winner knew he needed to make a big move on his competitor if he was going to come out on top.

"Me and Sam are really good friends," he said, adding they maintain an on-track rivalry. "I wasn't going to let him have it. That wasn't going to happen."

Reakes, who set the fastest time during qualifying with a lap of 13.680 seconds on the three-eighths mile clay oval, ended up .841 of a second behind Barney when the checkered flag waved. Series points leader Steve Poirier wound up third, followed by Bryan Howland and Cory Sparks.

Tommy Wickham, Dave Axton, polesitter Chris Steele, Paul Kinney and Darryl Ruggles rounded out the top 10.

The runner-up said he thought he could have drag-raced the winner down the backstretch on the last lap, but he was not expecting the move that Barney brought into the final corner.

"The last thing I anticipated was Jason's slide job," Reakes said. "He got me so flustered I just overdrove it by four car lengths."

After rising from the 11th starting spot, Reakes said he struggled at Weedsport in sportsman competition but seemed to hit on something running with the ESS racers.

"To come here with these guys, especially starting as deep as we did, it feels really good," he said. "Overall, a good night."

The feature saw a total of nine cautions - six of them for multicar wrecks - and Poirier said that is what allowed him to climb up to the podium from the 19th starting spot.

"I thought I just had to survive and pay attention not to be part of a wreck," the points leader said. "The car was decent and really good for at least two-third of the race."

A longtime ESS standout, Poirier ran with the series when it last competed at Weedsport in 2011 with Lance Yonge the winner then, but he said nothing from then translated to now.

"The notes we had were with different cards and different bodies," he said. "We did rely on them a little bit. We mostly looked at same configurations of tracks we've run this year."

In the 25-lap crate sportsman feature that was also on the card Sunday night, Dave Marcuccilli made Weedsport his personal playground once again as he appeared headed to his fourth victory of the season at the track.

But, on a restart with six laps to go, James Michael Friesen charged into the lead and then held off Marcuccilli over the remaining laps to pick up the victory by a margin of 0.883 seconds at the checkered flag.

Kevin Root finished third, followed by Jim Spano and Steve Gray. Joe Kline, who started on the pole, Ricky Newton, Shawn Beardsley, Ronnie Davis III and A.J. Lewis rounded out the top 10.

On victory hill, Friesen said it was his setup that both hindered him in the beginning but helped him at the end. He also noted that Marcuccilli seemed to be losing power and perhaps overheating in the final laps.

"We had a touch more gear than him," Friesen said. "On long runs, I was winding it out. It helped on the restarts though."

Friesen won the inaugural Sportsman Classic last year - the first race run on the new surface at Weedsport - but a wreck in this year's edition thwarted his efforts for a repeat when he hit the wall while leading and handed the top spot - and the win - to Marcuccilli.

This time around, Friesen said he felt he got some redemption with the win.
"We didn't make it. We had something to prove," he said. "I was fast. It was fun."

*The finish:*
Jason Barney, Sammy Reakes IV, Steve Poirier, Bryan Howland, Cory Sparks, Tommy Wickham, Dave Axton, Chris Steele, Paul Kinney, Darryl Ruggles, Rob Dietrick, Paulie Colagiovanni, Shawn Donath, Chuck Hebing, Joe Trenca, Dylan Swiernik, Justin Barger, Doug Emery, Tim Axton, Keith Granholm, Mike Stelter, Matt Tanner, Parker Evans, Derrick Juliono.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/last-lap-pass-lifts-barney-at-weedsport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Gardner Over Vander Weerd At Perris​*
Damion Gardner and Richard Vander Weerd proved to be the fastest men in AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprint Car competition Saturday at Perris Auto Speedway, but it was Gardner emerging with the win in the 30-lap feature.

Vander Weerd beat Gardner in the dash to start first in the feature, but Gardner - who qualified second and finished there in both the dash and the second heat - cleared R.J. Johnson for the lead on lap five and sped to victory as Vander Weerd held on for second.

Brady Roa, Austin Williams, and Mike Spencer completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Damion Gardner, Richard Vander Weerd, Brady Roa, Austin Williams, Mike Spencer, Danny Faria Jr., Logan Williams, Cody Williams, Josh Pelkey, Matt Mitchell, Parker Colston, Tommy Malcolm, A.J. Bender, Kenny Perkins, Chris Gansen, Verne Sweeney, Mike Collins, Jeremy Ellertson, Ronnie Williams, R.J. Johnson, Jake Swanson, Jace Vander Weerd

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/its-gardner-over-vander-weerd-at-perris/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCune Rides Anderson Restart Wave​*
It's been said for many years at Anderson Speedway that races are won and lost on restarts.

In Saturday night's Must See Racing 50 at the famed quarter-mile high-banks, series points leader Jimmy McCune saw the winning side of that adage play out in his favor, while Grant Galloway swallowed the bitter pill of defeat.

McCune took advantage after Galloway spun his tires on a lap 31 restart and charged around the outside in turn three, taking the lead and opening up a half-straightaway advantage over the final 20 laps en route to his second-consecutive Anderson victory in MSR competition.

The win is McCune's second of the season and extends his points margin over nephew Anthony with just two months remaining before the series' 2015 finale on Oct. 24.

"I couldn't see a whole lot [out the front of the car], but I was determined that I was going to get around [Galloway] on that restart and that was how it was going to be," McCune explained in Engine Pro Victory Lane. "I didn't care what it took. It was just about laying the gas pedal to the mat and going. I knew the car was pretty good, and when it stuck on the outside I just said, 'Okay, let's go.'"

The race was dicey from the drop of the green flag, as polesitter and three-time Pay Less Little 500 champion Jeff Bloom darted away from the pack to lead the first seven laps before becoming the meat in a three-wide sandwich and losing the top spot to Galloway on lap eight.

Galloway used the clean air to open a near-straightaway advantage on Jimmy McCune before the race's first caution, brought out on lap 18 when Kevin Blue made hard contact with the turn one wall.

While Blue was uninjured in the crash, the yelllow put the elder McCune right on Galloway's tailtank for the restart. Despite the track position, McCune was unable to capitalize until the second and final caution of the night flew with 20 laps to go - caused by a stack-up on the backstretch after Chris Neuenschwander cut down a right rear tire while running third in his Koehler Motorsports No. 10.

That set up the game-changing restart, and after Galloway's stumble coming to the green flag, he could only watch as McCune powered to the top side and off into the Indiana night.

"Unfortunately there, I just came out of four and spun my tires a little bit," said Galloway, who ultimately finished nine-tenths of a second behind McCune at the checkered flag. "That gave him enough of a jump to get outside of me. I gotta give him a lot of credit, he raced me clean - I almost got him back there in lap traffic - but next time it'll be ours."

Jeff Bloom held McCune off on the final lap to come home third as the last car on the lead lap. Brad Wyatt finished one lap down in fourth and Anthony McCune tied his career-best MSR finish in fifth.

In preliminary action, Jimmy McCune kicked off the night by setting quick time around the quarter-mile oval with a lap of 10.614 seconds (84.794 mph). Anthony McCune and Bloom won their respective heat races.

*The finish:*
Jimmy McCune, Grant Galloway, Jeff Bloom, Brad Wyatt, Anthony McCune, Brian Vaughn, Christian Koehler, Sam Davis, Ron Koehler, Derek Bischak, Chris Neuenschwander, Kevin Blue.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/mccune-rides-anderson-restart-wave/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hubbard's Demise Lifts Richards At Delaware​*
Josh Richards took advantage of Austin Hubbard's misfortune to claim his fifth World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season in Thursday's Fulton Bank 50, earning a $10,725 payday at Delaware International Speedway.

Richards, the three-time WoO LMS champion from Shinnston, W.Va., pressured Hubbard of Seaford, Del., through the second half of the 50-lap race before taking command when Hubbard's overheating engine expired on lap 45. Richards led the final six laps and crossed the finish line with an advantage of 7.756 seconds in scoring his second-career victory at Delaware's half-mile oval.

"This year's been up and down, so we'll definitely take it," said Richards, whose victory came in the opening round of a WoO LMS Mid-Atlantic three-race weekend. "I feel bad for Austin. He did a great job out there. I saw him smoking a few laps before, so I was trying to get in a spot in case he broke something. I figured it was a matter of time, but I feel like we had the best car tonight."

The fourth-starting Richards drove his Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car to the 54th WoO LMS victory of his career. He was followed at the finish by polesitter Chub Frank of Bear Lake, Pa., who led early in the race in his Longhorn Chassis before being overtaken by both Hubbard and Richards.

Tim McCreadie of Watertown, N.Y., advanced from the eighth starting spot in his Sweeteners Plus Rocket to finish third while second-starting Boom Briggs of Bear Lake, Pa., took fourth in his Longhorn. WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton of Zebulon, Ga., rallied from the 14th starting spot to round out the top five in his Capital Race Cars house car.

Richards ran third through the race's early laps, while Frank and Hubbard mixed it up at the front. The two leaders swapped the top spot on laps two and three before Hubbard finally pulled ahead of Frank on lap eight. Richards followed suit on a lap-13 restart.

Hubbard enjoyed a comfortable lead until the race's halfway point when traffic became a factor and Richards began to apply pressure. The race's final caution waved on lap-30, giving the two leaders clear track for a final 20-lap green green-flag run. Hubbard initially edged away from Richards, but Richards closed the gap by lap 37 and made multiple bids for the lead before Hubbard's MasterSbilt by Huey machine slowed on lap 45.

"We'll take it," said Richards, whose five WoO LMS victories this season ranks second only to Clanton's nine wins. "The guys have worked really, really hard. I feel like we should have more wins than we do."

Hubbard, a former WoO LMS regular who now follows a more regional schedule, was looking to turn around his plagued 2015 season with what would've been the fourth WoO LMS victory of his career. But the 2010 WoO LMS Rookie of the Year was denied a turnaround triumph when his ailing engine let go just over five laps from the finish.

"We were pretty much a ticking time bomb," said Hubbard, whose most recent WoO LMS victory came at Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md., during last year's Mid Atlantic weekend. "As long as it was going, I was going. It finally gave up and that was the end of it.

"It takes a full picture to win races like this, and apparently this year we don't have the full picture together."

Looking to end his nearly six-year WoO LMS winless streak, Frank led early before slowing his pace in an attempt to save his own overheating engine. While he settled into the third spot around the halfway point, the close racing between Richards and Hubbard ahead of him made Frank believe things might fall his way.

"I won a race here once when Josh crashed, and it was Austin he was lapping," Frank recalled of a 2007 WoO LMS event he won at Delaware. "It was like déjà vu. I was thinking you never know what's gonna happen.

"We were running hot tonight. We were wide open and the thing was like 240 (degrees) right off the bat. I was trying to baby it and trying to make it because we're point racing with Josh. It ended up getting really hot, but it held the water so I don't think it hurt anything."

Kenny Pettyjohn of Millsboro, Del., advanced from the 12th starting spot to finish sixth, just ahead of hometown driver Ricky Elliott, who started and finished seventh. Rick Eckert of York, Pa., finished eighth in a new Longhorn Chassis he debuted at Thursday's race. Frank Heckenast Jr. of Frankfort, Ill., was ninth with Eric Wells of Hazard, Ky., rounding out the top 10.

The race's first caution appeared on the opening lap when a tangle back in the pack left Mark Pettyjohn of Milton, Del., spun on the back straightaway. The second yellow flag waved on lap three when Staci Warrington, also of Milton, slowed. Nick Davis of Millsboro, Del., slowed for a lap-13 caution, and Donald Lingo Jr. of Millsboro, slowed on lap 29. The final caution appeared a lap later after Amanda Whaley, another Millsboro driver, spun in turn four.

WoO LMS rookie competitor Jordan Yaggy of Rochester, Minn., was absent from Thursday's event due to problems with his team's hauler. He received 60 WoO LMS hardship points and plans to join the series for the remainder of the weekend.

The WoO LMS continues its Mid-Atlantic tripleheader on Friday with a visit to Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md. Pit gates open at 3 p.m. with general admission gates opening at 4. Visit www.potomacspeedway.com for more information. The weekend wraps up at Winchester Speedway on Saturday. Gates open at 3 p.m. with hot laps at 6:15. More information is available at www.winchestervaspeedway.com.

For more information on the WoO LMS, visit www.worldofoutlaws.com. Fans can also follow the WoO LMS on Twitter at Twitter.com/WoOLateModels and Facebook at Facebook.com/WorldofOutlawsLateModelSeries.

*Results of World of Outlaws Late Model Series Fulton Bank 50 at Delaware International Speedway (Finishing Position/Start/Driver/Laps Completed/Money Won):*

1. (4) Josh Richards/50 $10,725
2. (1) Chub Frank/50 $5,550
3. (8 ) Tim McCreadie/50 $3,650
4. (2) Boom Briggs/50 $3,050
5. (14) Shane Clanton/50 $2,550
6. (12) Kenny Pettyjohn/50 $2,250
7. (7) Ricky Elliott/50 $1,400
8. (5) Rick Eckert/50 $1,950
9. (9) Frank Heckenast Jr./50 $1,750
10. (16) Eric Wells/50 $1,700
11. (22) Pancho Lawler/49 $1,050
12. (17) Amanda Whaley/49 $1,000
13. (18 ) Chase Junghans/49 $1,500
14. (3) Austin Hubbard/44 $900
15. (15) Brandon Overton/29 $1,100
16. (13) Morgan Bagley/29 $1,350
17. (11) Donald Lingo Jr./28 $770
18. (6) Jason Covert/28 $750
19. (20) Dylan Evans/28 $730
20. (19) Ross Robinson/23 $750
21. (21) Nick Davis/12 $700
22. (23) Chad Hollenbeck/4 $700
23. (10) Staci Warrington/3 $700
24. (24) Mark Pettyjohn/1 $700

*



*
*Source:*
http://www.woolms.com/news/race-rep...4-hubbard-s-demise-lifts-richards-at-delaware


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Drives A Longhorn To Victory​*
Rick Eckert's first weekend driving a Longhorn Chassis ended in triumphant fashion Saturday night at Winchester Speedway.

In his third night out in his new Longhorn mount, Eckert led every lap of Saturday's Gunter's Honey 50 to earn $10,650 for his second World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season.

The 2011 WoO LMS champion grabbed the lead from the outside pole on the start of the 50-lap race and never looked back. His Paul Crowl-owned No. 7E machine crossed the finish line 2.246 seconds ahead of WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton in a race that was slowed by just one caution.

"This feels really good," said Eckert, who counts Winchester as one of his home tracks after frequenting the 3/8-mile oval throughout the early years of his career. "Usually when you come home you run worse. It's great to win in front of fans we don't get to race in front of much anymore. That's really cool."

Clanton challenged Eckert a few times in lapped traffic but settled for second after fading in the closing laps. Polesitter Kenny Moreland was just behind Clanton in the third spot, while Morgan Bagley finished fourth. Darrell Lanigan finished fifth in substitute duty for absent WoO LMS regular Frank Heckenast Jr.

After starting the weekend with finishes of eighth at Delaware Int'l Speedway on Thursday and second at Potomac Speedway on Friday, Eckert wrapped up the WoO LMS three-race Mid-Atlantic trip with a dominating performance on Saturday.

He drove around Eric Wells to win the first heat race and later drew the outside pole in the redraw among heat winners and runners-up. Aside for two instances in traffic, the feature was hardly ever in doubt as Eckert raced to the 32nd WoO LMS victory of his career and his first at Winchester.

"We've struggled some and we've run good some, but we felt we needed to make a change," Eckert said of his decision to switch to the Longhorn machine. "I hope it's the right direction. We've been comfortable the last two nights in it.
"Hopefully we've learned enough about it that it'll make us better going on from here. But that's next week and this is now. This is cool."

Clanton, who saw Josh Richards cut 20 points out of his WoO LMS points lead with back-to-back victories at Delaware and Potomac, stymied the tide with his runner-up effort in his Weldbank Energy Capital Race Cars house car. While he fell short of the victory, Clanton notched his 26th top-five finish in 32 WoO LMS A-Mains this season.

"Hats off to Eckert," said Clanton, who stretched his points lead to 168 points over ninth-finishing Richards. "His car was just a little bit better leaving the corner than mine was. We've got a little bit more homework to do, but overall we're happy.

In scoring the best WoO LMS finish of his career, Moreland rebounded from his disappointing outing Friday night at Potomac. The standout regional racer more than made up for failing to make Friday's A-Main beginning with his heat race victory over Richards.

Moreland drew the pole for the main event, but he couldn't capitalize as a mistake in the first corner allowed both Eckert and Clanton to pull ahead of him. He settled in from there and pressured Clanton for second through much of race before taking third at the checkereds.

"Going from zero last night to running top five tonight, what else can you ask for," said Moreland, who piloted a Denison Landscaping-sponsored Rocket Chassis in the event. "This is the best Outlaw finish we've ever had. It feels pretty good.

"We knew we had a good car for tonight. All we had to do was do one thing at a time. Time trial good then stay in the front in the heat and get a good pill draw. It was up to me from there to make the right moves on the start on the race, which I didn't do. I feel like I might've gave that away there, but the car was good."

Kenny Pettyjohn was sixth at the finish with Gregg Satterlee seventh. Jason Covert was eighth with Richards and Chase Junghans rounding out the top 10. The race's only caution waved when Tim McCreadie spun on the third lap.

Heckenast, the 2014 WoO LMS Rookie of the Year who entered Saturday seventh in WoO LMS standings, was absent from the event due to family obligations. He received 60 hardship points toward his driver points total, while Lanigan's fifth-place finish earned Heckenast Racing full points toward the team's ownership points tally.

*The finish:*
Rick Eckert, Shane Clanton, Kenny Moreland, Morgan Bagley, Darrell Lanigan, Kenny Pettyjohn, Gregg Satterlee, Jason Covert, Josh Richards, Chase Junghans, Jason Miller, J.T. Spence, Kyle Hardy, Tom Decker Jr., Eric Wells, Dan Stone, Chris Fletcher, Chub Frank, Brandon Overton, Boom Briggs, Travis Stickley, Tyler Horst, Jordan Yaggy, Tim McCreadie.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/eckert-drives-a-longhorn-to-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Undergoes Second Surgery​*
Kevin Swindell underwent a second a surgery on Monday following an accident in his heat race last Thursday during the 55th FVP Knoxville Nationals.

The Swindell family released a statement regarding Kevin's progress:

"Kevin underwent surgery today at Des Moines Mercy Hospital to address one of two fractures he suffered in his back following last week's accident at Knoxville Raceway. Both surgeries have been successful and the doctors are heartened by his progress.

"The doctors are also running tests on and monitoring a spinal chord injury that Kevin received during the accident.

"We realize there is a long battle ahead, but Kevin has remained positive throughout the process and is prepared to fight to regain his health. We're all hopeful for a Friday discharge and the next steps to recovery.

"We would like to especially thank the doctors, nurses and the staff at Des Moines Mercy Hospital for their outstanding work and the care they have provided for Kevin. Additionally, we want to let the sprint car community and all of the fans who have reached out to the three of us know that we are grateful for your ongoing support, prayers and donations.

"We remain optimistic about Kevin's progress and will provide updates as they become available."

#BullDogStrong

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../Kevin-Swindell-Undergoes-Second-Surgery.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sobbing Secures USMTS Rookie Honors​*
Everybody who had previously competed against Jesse Sobbing on a dirt track knew that when he jumped up to the big leagues in 2015 that he would be a force to be reckoned with.

And while some fans-and perhaps even a handful of his fellow drivers-were skeptical about his chances for success in his first full season running with the Best of the Best in the United States Modified Touring Series, those doubts have been put to rest.

With eight points races still remaining in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental, Sobbing has mathematically clinched the 2015 USMTS Rookie for the Year Award and added another gold star to an already-glowing racing résumé.

The only driver to compete in every USMTS regional points race in 2015, Sobbing led the rookie standings for the first time this season following the event on May 1 at the Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Mo.

One day later, he won his first career USMTS main event by outrunning Terry Phillips and Rodney Sanders at the Randolph County Raceway in Moberly, Mo., and he never trailed again.

Driving the No.99 Home Pride Motorsports MB Custom powered by Sput's Racing Engines, the multi-time I.M.C.A. national and NASCAR regional champion from Malvern, Iowa, has traveled with his veteran crew chief, Mike Gocke, to every USMTS Casey's Cup Series show this season.

In his 44 starts, Sobbing has recorded one win, 17 top-fives and 30 top-ten finishes while racking up more than $40,000 in earnings.

Throughout four regional points races, the team finished third in the final standings in two regions and fourth in the other two. Sobbing came into the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup as the points leader and currently rides in third behind Rodney Sanders and Jason Hughes.

At 33 years of age, Sobbing is not the oldest to win the USMTS Rookie of the Year Award. That distinction belongs to Scott Green who was 37 when he claimed the honor in 2007. Conversely, Trevor Hunt was the youngest recipient at 14 years of age when he won it in 2013.

In addition to cash in pocket, Sobbing's Rookie of the Year title also comes with a new fuel cell from Fuel Safe and a new carburetor from Holley Performance, plus contingency awards from Beyea Custom Headers, FK Rod Ends, Genesis Racing Shocks, Keyser Manufacturing, Nitroquest Media and more.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/sobbing-secures-usmts-rookie-honors/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Madsen Back In Victory Lane​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6943&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

After a season of podium finishes and consistent runs that had yet to result in a win, Kerry Madsen finally ended his year-long World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series winless drought with a victory at Junction Motor Speedway's NAPA Auto Parts Sprint Car Extravaganza presented by Mid-Nebraska Land Development on Tuesday night.

Madsen led flag-to-flag at the track in McCool Junction, Neb. and became the 20th different driver to win an Outlaws feature this season.

"We got on a roll last year and somehow we got off it," Madsen said. "And the last month we have been working so hard to try to get our racecars better and we had a great week last week and tonight. You can just never feel complacent when you're on the front row with Donny. I was pushing hard, there probably wasn't really another line, but you're just expecting some big slide job. So every lap you drive as hard as you can. Just great to get the result."

Madsen, who came in to 2015 after a season that saw him in victory lane six times, last won an Outlaws feature on Sept. 7, 2014 at Antioch (Calif.) Speedway.

Joey Saldana kicked off the night at Junction Motor Speedway by scoring his season-leading 13th quick time in qualifying and set a new track record of 13.528 seconds. Saldana's fast lap beat the old 13.586 second record set by Daryn Pittman in 2013.

When the series hit the track for the 30-lap feature temperatures had fallen to an unusually cold 55 degrees and the challenge of the night was amped up with a sustained 10 mph wind.

Madsen and Donny Schatz took up positions on the front row. Madsen jumped out to an early lead with Schatz trying to chase down the No. 29 American Racing Custom Wheels car.

"I caught it really well and got (Donny) right where I wanted him in one and two, got the slider, we had that little bit of moisture in the bottom of three which made it easy," Madsen said of his move for the lead.

He caught the back of the field by lap six and began working his way through.

The only caution of the night flew on lap 11 and proved pivotal for Saldana who spent the early half of the race in third. When the green flag once again fell, Saldana battled Schatz through turns one and two and dove low in three and four, trying a slider on Schatz's No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car for second. As the two cleared turn four, Saldana had taken over the position.

"We just tried something there through three and four and it worked," Saldana said.

Madsen again caught the back of the field on lap 18 and Saldana tried to close the gap on him. Madsen however had built up a persistent one and a half second lead.

As the laps wound down, Schatz caught Saldana in traffic. On laps 27 and 28, Schatz tried to make the move around the No. 71m Motter Equipment car for second but, despite getting side-by-side, was not able to make it work.

"We were fast there at the end of the night and were able to get up to Joe," said Schatz, who closed out the night with a third place finish. "It wasn't our best performance in a long time but we'll take it and lick our wounds and go on to the next one."

Saldana, who finished the night in second, said his Motter Motorsports team is doing what they need to and the consistency is there, they just need to find that little something extra to put them over the top.

"I felt like we had a really good car, it just came up short," Saldana said. "We'll take it and move on to the next race. We're a consistent car, we've just got to get a little bit better and a little out here is hard to do. We've just got to keep digging, doing what we're doing."






_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Friday at River Cities Speedway in Grand Forks, N.D. for the Second Leg of the Northern Tour. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/river-cities-speedway-august._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...y-Madsen-Wins-at-Junction-Motor-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Illinois Drivers Eyeing Tony Bettenhausen 100​*
Illinois will be well represented in during the Tony Bettenhausen 100 on Aug. 22 at the Illinois State Fairgrounds, round eight of the 2015 USAC Silver Crown Championship Series.

Continuing a tradition dating all the way back to 1934, the annual auto racing spectacular unfolds on the one-mile dirt oval with morning practice at 10 a.m. and for the first time in years, the event is expected to include a last-chance race due to the influx of entries expected. A 100-mile feature concludes the action.

Chris Windom is the most recent series winner, claiming the 50-lap Hustle on the High Banks at the Belleville High Banks in Kansas on July 31. He is sixth in the current standings.

Shane Cockrum won last year's Ted Horn 100 at the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds and shares the Illinois spotlight for Saturday's race.

Levi Jones, USAC's 2010 and 2011 Silver Crown Champion, will continue his quest for his first Illinois Silver Crown victory, although he is a former winner of the prestigious Hoosier Hundred.

Chris Urish hopes to rekindle the fire which sparked his victory in the 2013 Ted Horn 100, while A.J. Fike may be the strongest Illini candidate for victory Saturday. He won the 2012 and 2013 Tony Bettenhausen 100.

Other possible Illini hopefuls Saturday include J.C. Bland, Steven Russell and Jim Moughan, Tad Roach, Terry Babb and Patrick Lawson.

Kody Swanson tops the Silver Crown points ahead of runner-up Jerry ***** Jr. and third-ranking Aaron Pierce. Swanson has been dominant the past two years, claiming the 2014 title and has won six of the last 10 series dirt races, including last year's Tony Bettenhausen 100.

***** finished second at Belleville and third at Terre Haute this year, while Pierce was second in the Hoosier Hundred in Indianapolis and has top-10s in six of the seven races so far this season.

America's most revered dirt-track specialists have excelled in the Springfield race. Former winners include Indianapolis 500 winners Wilbur Shaw, Mauri Rose, Johnnie Parsons, Rodger Ward, Sam Hanks, Jimmy Bryan, A.J. Foyt, Mario Andretti and Al Unser, plus current NASCAR regulars Cole Whitt, Ricky Stenhouse Jr. and J.J. Yeley.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...llinois-drivers-eyeing-tony-bettenhausen-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rico Abreu In The No. 97​*
*Abreu Holds Off Bell At Path Valley​*
Rico Abreu was a welcome visitor to the Pennsylvania racing fans and he made them happy with an entertaining victory in Tuesday night's return of the Honda Midget National Championship to the Keystone State at Path Valley Speedway Park.

The 2014 series champion from Rutherford, Calif., made it four wins on the year, as he held off his teammates in the 30-lapper aboard the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"It's awesome to be out here and be able to win in front of fans like these," Abreu said. "I've been really looking forward to this week racing on dirt in Pennsylvania, so hopefully I can win a few and have fun. It's great to race hard like that with your teammates.

"Being the leader the last half of that race, you're just not sure where to go. Christopher (Bell) was dive bombing me, but I didn't know exactly how he was running. After he passed me, he went straight to the top of three and four right before the caution came out, so I knew that's where he was running. Races play out that way sometimes. They worked in my favor tonight."

Abreu's 12th career national midget win tied him for 53rd all-time among the group of Gene Force, Bobby Grim, Danny Caruthers, Jeff Gordon, Ron Shuman, Russ Gamester and Kyle Larson.

Tracy Hines got the lead on the first corner as fellow front-row starter Nick Wean nearly spun out, but Tanner Thorson was flying to the front, just in time to lead the opening lap in the No. 67. Abreu moved to second on lap-two, but their teammate Christopher Bell had all eyes on him, as he came from the 13th starting spot. In just three laps, Bell was up to sixth.

A hectic pace early saw the four Kunz teammates find the top four spots, with Bell running the high side past Kevin Thomas Jr. into third. Fellow row-seven starter Bryan Clauson was also on the move, as he was working into fifth on lap 13 when he slowed with electrical issues and brought out a caution.

Abreu made quick work of Thorson for the lead after the restart and Thomas was moving on the high side to challenge Thorson for second. On lap 15, the two made contact with Thorson spinning to bring out the second caution of the race.

Thomas took advantage of the restart, moving in on Abreu for the lead, as the two were nearly even on lap 19 before Thomas threw a slider and led lap 20. Abreu came back at him and a duel for the lead looked to be coming, but a car spun near the back of the field to bring out the caution and revert back to 11 laps to go.

Now, it was Bell's turn to be on the charge, as he got his momentum going around the high side and took second from Thomas, Jr. a couple laps later before cutting into Abreu's lead. Bell went by Abreu for the lead on lap 25, but Abreu countered.

Bell came at him again on lap 26, setting up a slider into turn one on lap 27 to take the lead before a final caution appeared, this time for sixth-running Tyler Thomas, who broke a rear end.

With the lead returned to Abreu, he nailed the restart and was unchallenged over the final five laps to win by .852 seconds over Bell, who passed 11 cars to earn his second-place finish in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I could really just go anywhere early in that race and with some marbles in the middle of the track, they were going high and low so I just went through the middle," Bell explained. "I found open lanes early and that helped get up through there. The yellows were so frustrating tonight. Just when I got my momentum or had a chance to pass for the lead and get away, there one would come. Hopefully they work out better for me next time."

Thomas came home third and found himself back atop the series standings with the Bakken Concrete - Toyota TRD No. 67k Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I was searching early to find someplace to run and then Bell railed me up high and I knew we had to get going," Thomas said. "I showed Rico the top when I went by him, and the caution to put me back behind him hurt. I got a bad restart and lost that spot to Bell, and beyond that we were pretty close in speed. I hate saying it was a good points night, but we had a solid night, and our goal is to win a championship, ultimately. You have to take advantage of nights like these."

Spencer Bayston and Jerry ***** Jr. rounded out the top five.
Thorson was the fast qualifier for the 31-car field.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/abreu-holds-off-bell-at-path-valley/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two Straight For Abreu In Pennsylvania​*
Rico Abreu wowed the Lincoln Speedway crowd with a late-race charge to steal the lead from Bryan Clauson on lap 29, taking his second-straight Honda National Midget win on the Pennsylvania swing Wednesday night.

Jerry ***** Jr. grabbed the lead from outside the front row as everyone scrambled behind him for top five positions, with Abreu slicing from row three to second, ahead of Clauson. After an early caution, Clauson moved by Abreu for second. The race's middle section staged a duel for the lead between ***** and Clauson, while Abreu fought his teammate Christopher Bell for third.

As they approached traffic, Clauson sneaked under ***** for the lead on lap 14. ***** was not done, though, and he came right back after Clauson, taking the lead on lap 16 as they split a lapped car off turn two. He marched away with the lead while Clauson fell into the clutches of Bell, who darted by him for second on lap 20, just before a caution flew for Tanner Thorson, who flattened a tire running fifth.

Clauson shadowed ***** inside the final 10 laps as Abreu and Bell continued their battle for third, with Abreu up high and Bell down against the guardrail. With six laps to go, Bell spun to the inside in turn four, setting up a final run to the finish with ***** leading Clauson and Abreu.

***** ran the bottom on the restart before moving up to the top of turn one on lap 25, holding his lead over Clauson. As they completed that lap, Clauson had a run and hit the high side of turn one as ***** tried to hit the bottom, with the first sounds of trouble under the hood of the Heffner No. 27 spelling doom for *****.

Clauson appeared to have things under control, but Abreu had gotten his momentum up on the high side and ran him down as they came to two to go.

Abreu went to the outside of Clauson in an all-out drag race to the turn-one cushion, with Clauson sliding up just behind Abreu and through the cushion, giving Abreu a healthy advantage as he raced away.

It ended up a .580-second advantage for Abreu, who made it five wins on the season and 13 for his career, tying Don Meacham, Stevie Reeves, Steve Knepper and Ryan Newman for 49th on the all-time list.

Abreu stopped on the fronstretch in front of a loud Lincoln Speedway crowd to celebrate his win in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"I knew he would hear me eventually up there, but I was making sure when I got to him that I would be gone fast enough," Abreu said. "Bryan moved back down after he got Jerry, and I just got a couple really perfect laps up there where I didn't get up too high and into any loose stuff. I knew it was tricky down low; we were having trouble keeping it where it needed to be.

"You could really hammer it up top there when it cleaned off and got wide, and that was about as fun as it gets at the end. He is a clean racer and left me just enough room for us to get through there. It's awesome to be out here and have that crowd reaction; it makes this whole trip worthwhile to see these tracks and race in front of such great fans."

Clauson, who set the night's ProSource Fast Time to break Parnelli Jones' track record in the only previous USAC Midget visit back in 1964, finished second in the Dooling Machine - Jonathan Byrd's Racing No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar.

"I guess sometimes you make the wrong decision and end up getting beat and that's pretty much how tonight went," Clauson said. "I felt like I was working awfully hard up top to get by Jerry, so after I went by him, I guess I left the door open for him to get me. It was a lot of fun racing with Jerry and it's cool to come to a place like this and show them what midget racing is all about."

Tracy Hines made a late charge to take over third after starting eighth in the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"I saw Rico go to the top, so I jumped up there too and it got us up to third," Hines said. "We got into that crash in the heat race, and had to play catch-up from there for the rest of the night. We probably left a little on the table with the car with replacing other parts and an issue with a bleeder during the B. We got it all fixed and ready, so it was a good run from there."

Point leader Kevin Thomas Jr. came from 10th to finish fourth, with Alex Bright racing from 12th to fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/two-straight-for-abreu-in-pennsylvania/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars Roll Into Michigan & Ohio​*
After spending two weeks away from UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions competition to allow teams to focus on events at the Knoxville Raceway in Knoxville, Iowa, the UNOH All Star travelers will return to the series schedule this Friday through Sunday for a trio of events throughout Michigan and Ohio.

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will ignite their upcoming weekend with competition at the I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Mich. on Friday.

It has been over 15 years since the UNOH All Stars last visited the Lake Odessa venue, with Helena, Ohio's Phil Gressman earning the victory lane appearance back on July 22, 2000.

Action will resume on Saturday evening, Aug. 22, back in the "Wolverine State" at the Butler Speedway near Quincy, Mich. The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions have yet to visit Butler in 2015, but made two visits during the 2014 season.

Current series point leader Dale Blaney is the most recent UNOH All Star winner at Butler Speedway; conquering main event action back on Aug. 16, 2014. Danny Holtgraver also earned UNOH All Star high honors at Butler Speedway during the 2014 campaign.

The three-race weekend will come to a close on Sunday evening, Aug. 23, at the Millstream Speedway near Findlay, Ohio. The recently reopened facility hosted the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions once already in 2015, with Cody Darrah picking up the $5,000 top prize back on July 5.

"America's Series" has made 51 appearances at Millstream Speedway since its first visit in 1982, making Millstream a true staple in the UNOH All Star tradition. The half-mile dirt oval will close-out the weekend for the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions on Sunday night.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/unoh-all-stars-roll-into-michigan-ohio/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dillard Gets New USMTS Team For 2016​*
Cade Dillard has been a busy man this year. Opportunity keeps knocking and he keeps answering.

In his second full season of competition with the United States Modified Touring Series, Dillard announced Friday that he will join forces with Shane Sprinkle of S&S Fishing & Rental to compete for the 2016 USMTS National Championship with a full-time schedule.

"I could never thank Shane and Shelly Sprinkle enough for having the faith in me to give me the opportunity to go out and race with the best and be able to do so with resources I need to win races," Dillard said. "Shane is a great guy and I look forward to forming a long-term relationship with him and his team. He has become a big influence on my program and I'm very optimistic that Shane and myself will have great success together."

Last season, the S&S Fishing and Rental name appeared over the USMTS Southern Region, but in 2015 the company expanded its partnership with the USMTS as the presenting sponsor of the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

In 2014, Dillard captured the USMTS Rookie of the Year title and notched his career-first USMTS win in November during the USMTS Winter Nationals at the Ark-La-Tex Speedway in Vivian, La. He won his first USMTS Casey's Cup points race earlier this season at the Crawford County Speedway in Denison, Iowa, while driving the LG21 house car for Texan Chris Brown-a ten-time USMTS main event winner himself.

"First and foremost, I have to thank Chris Brown and his entire family and crew-including his crew chief, Donnie Pederson, Chris's dad, Mark, and his brother, Matt-for everything they have done for my racing career," said Dillard.

"They took me in and treated me like family. I couldn't have been more blessed to have the opportunity to have a mentor like Chris. Words can't not describe the appreciation I have for him to take the time and teach me the things he's taught me. He's a class act guy on and off the track.

"This was just an opportunity I couldn't pass up. Chris is a very close friend of mine, and I know that will not change."

Brown, who has been enjoying success this season as the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series rookie points leader, echoed Dillard's sentiments.

"I wanted to take this opportunity to thank Cade Dillard for all his help and the hard work he has put into LG21 Race Cars," Brown said. "He has done an excellent job carrying the flag for LG21, and I couldn't be prouder to have someone like Cade associated with my business. He's a first-class individual and will most definitely be missed.

"With that being said," Brown added. "I am extremely excited for the opportunity that he has been presented. It couldn't have happened to a better person and race car driver."

Dillard is one of three USMTS competitors that comprise the Casey's Crew during this year's Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental, chasing the USMTS National Championship with sponsorship from Snickers-the Official Candy Bar of the USMTS.

The 24-year-old from of Robeline, La., started his racing career in 2005 at the Sabine (La.) Motor Speedway where he won the rookie title and track championship that year. In less than 10 years since, he has more than 100 career feature wins, including eight in 2009 driving an asphalt late model.

Some of his highlight-reel wins include the $5,000-to-win Deuces Wild, Spooky 50, Fall Southern Showdown, Doris Dowden Memorial and last year's Dirt Track World Championship at the Texas Motor Speedway.

In more "Thriller" news, Dillard will be driving a Hughes Racing Chassis for the remainder of the season while he is in between teams and cars.

"I've never driven a Hughes car, so I am really excited to try it," Dillard exclaimed. "Again, I have to give special thanks to Jason Hughes for providing me a car to finish out the rest of the USMTS Hunt. Jason is another class act guy, as well as his crew, and he builds top-notch racecars. I have enjoyed the week I've got to spend at his shop and look forward to finishing out the year in a Hughes Racing Chassis.

"About four years ago I didn't think it would be possible for me to travel outside the State of Louisiana to race. To have the opportunities to go out and do what I do and the people I've had the chance to work with that have taken the time to mentor me has all been a huge blessing that I'm extremely thankful for."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/dillard-gets-new-usmts-team-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards First To File World 100 Entry​*
Late Model superstar Josh Richards drives car No. 1 and fittingly was the No. 1 entry form received for the 45th World 100 at Eldora Speedway.

Richards, 27, from Shinnston, W.Va., was the first entry of several that will come to Eldora for The Biggest Dirt Race in the World. The race will have the largest dirt late model purse since The Million in 2001 at Eldora.

A total of $318,580 will be available with $48,000 going to the winner of the 100-lap World 100. The late Earl Baltes posted $4,000 for the winner of the first World 100 in 1971 and then added $1,000 each year following.

"I guess it just worked out that way," Richards said. "When the form comes out we fill it out right away because we want to be there. We look forward to being there."

Richards is a three-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion and has finished in the top-five in the World 100 twice.

"There is just so much prestige to that race," Richards said. "Ever since I was a little kid growing up, that was a crown jewel event across late model racing. My first race as a kid at Eldora was the Million and to see the event and the people was amazing. People just want to win at Eldora. Everyone kind of bases everything of off how many World 100s they have been won. That race just means so much more than any other one."

Richards has been on a roll recently, winning a race Aug. 13 at Delaware Int'l Speedway in Delmar, Del., the next night at Potomac Speedway in Budds Creek, Md. He's won six total races in 2015 after sitting out most of 2014 due to an injury.

Coming off the injury, he would like to win the biggest race of them all, the World 100.

"It's a huge honor to come that facility," Richards said. "The last six or eight weeks we have been pretty good. We've worked all year to get better, especially since I missed most of 2014. Coming to Eldora, you can't rule out Jonathan Davenport. He won every race at The Dream and was really fast. (Scott) Bloomquist is really good as is (Jimmy) Owens. You just never know. Other people have been working hard too. But you can't ever count those guys out. We're going to do what we can to beat everybody."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/richards-first-to-file-world-100-entry/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sanders Soars To Lakeside Victory​*
Rodney Sanders took a big step toward his goal of winning the USMTS National Championship Friday at the Lakeside Speedway in scoring his second win of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

Polesitter Shad Badder led the first three laps of the 35-lap main event while Ryan Gustin, who started in the third row, and 11th-starting Rodney Sanders quickly began their marches toward the front.

The event was slowed after a caution on the second lap when the track's medical had to attend to an emergency in the grandstands. A red flag during the incident paused the race for just over 20 minutes.

Back under green, Gustin pounded the cushion around the high side of the half-mile oval and zoomed past Badder to lead the fourth lap.

Meanwhile, Sanders broke into the top five by the third lap and made his way to second with six laps in the books.

For the next six laps, the duo that wears the last four USMTS crowns battled it out in a thrilling high-speed slugfest.

Sanders shut the door to lead for the first time on lap 13, but Gustin did not fade away. Meanwhile, Badder, Stormy Scott and 2007 USMTS National Champion Jason Krohn tried to keep up with the streaking young guns.

The yellow flag waved on lap 18 for debris just as the leaders had reach the back of the field, and Sanders took advantage of the restart to jump out to a ten-car-length lead one lap later.

Badder slipped by Gustin on the restart, but 'The Reaper' raced back into second on lap 20. However, Sanders was running away at this point with nearly a full straight-away cushion over his chasers.

Krohn moved in to claim second on lap 24 and, with four laps to go, Gustin ducked into the infield with mechanical troubles.

Sanders sailed the rest of the way to register his second main event win of 'The Hunt' and his 18th of the 2015 campaign. The $3,500 triumph-which included a $500 bonus from Kenny's Tile-helped the 24-year-old from Happy, Texas, pad his points lead and gave him the 63rd win of his USMTS career-just eight shy of matching Gustin's mark of 71.

Krohn, making his first USMTS start since February, claimed the runner-up spot while Johnny Scott fended off his brother, Stormy Scott, for second. Badder notched a career-best fifth.

*The finish:*
Rodney Sanders, Jason Krohn, Johnny Scott, Stormy Scott, Shad Badder, Jesse Sobbing, Philip Houston, Dereck Ramirez, Darron Fuqua, Grant Junghans, Jason Hughes, Brian Green, Lance Town, Cory Crapser, Brent Larson, Daniel Hilsabeck, Tim Karrick, Zack VanderBeek, Joe Duvall, Ryan Gustin, Casey Arneson, Nic Bidinger, Lewis Jackson, Jeremy Payne, Ben Kates, Bubba Harvey, Kerry Davis.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/sanders-soars-to-lakeside-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kinser Is King In Michigan​*
Steve Kinser continued his long-lasting kingship on Friday night by winning the 35-lap UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions main event at I-96 Speedway.

Formally known as "The King" to the entire sprint car community, Steve Kinser earned the $5,000 victory in great fashion; holding off rising star Sheldon Haudenschild and Pittsburgh native Danny Holtgraver to ultimately end Dale Blaney's five-race UNOH All Star win streak.

The pilot of the familiar Bad Boy Buggies/Tony Stewart Racing No. 11 is tied with Doug Wolfgang and Danny Lasoski for 12th on the all-time UNOH All Star win list with 37 victories. The win was a career-first at I-96 Speedway during UNOH All Star competition.

"I just want to thank my entire crew," said Kinser. "They gave me a great car here tonight and it was fantastic to drive. Even when we got caught up in traffic, we were able to drive right through it. Just a great night all together for us."

Kinser started third on the main event grid and would soon take command of the field after pole sitter Dustin Daggett drove off of the speedway on the opening lap. The 20-time World of Outlaws champion maintained the top spot the entire distance; surviving four cautions, the last with 13 laps remaining, and periods of lapped traffic to secure his place in victory lane.

Sheldon Haudenschild raced into the runner-up position after starting on the outside of row two. The three-time UNOH All Star winner in 2015 chased "The King" the entire 35-lap distance. Even after countless attempts to use lapped traffic as an advantage, Haudenschild would fail to reel-in Kinser. The podium finish now gives Haudenschild 10 UNOH All Star top-five finishes in 2015.

"This car has been great to drive the last few months," said Haudenschild.

"Ever since Bonzai jumped on board with us, things have been great. Everyone works hard and I can't thank them enough. Just happy with how things are going."

Danny Holtgraver, who started on the outside of the front row, would join Sheldon Haudenschild in the pursuit to catch "The King" soon after the start, but came home two positions short. The former Lernerville Speedway track champion drove the Phoenix Racing No. 59 to a third-place finish at I-96 Speedway; a second consecutive third place finish during UNOH All Star competition.

"We are excited to be up here again," said Holtgraver about his podium finish, "This season has been tough to say the least. Had a lot of trouble getting comfortable in the car, but things are finally starting to click and it feels incredible. Hopefully we can keep this going the rest of the weekend and season."

Cody Darrah would rally two positions to finish fourth in the running order on Friday night. Former series champion Tim Shaffer rounded out the evening's top-five finishers after starting in row five.

*The finish:*
Steve Kinser, Sheldon Haudenschild, Danny Holtgraver, Cody Darrah, Tim Shaffer, Dale Blaney, Chad Kemenah, Ryan Smith, Dustin Daggett, Greg Wilson, Logan Forler, Danny Smith, Caleb Armstrong, Roger Campbell, Joe Kubinec, Jared Horstman, Andrew Palker, Ryan Ruhl, Travis Philo, Shelby Bilton, Ken Mackey, Cole Duncan, Kody Kinser, Craig Karazim.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/kinser-is-king-in-michigan/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Danny Lasoski At Fairmont​*
Danny Lasoski roared to his seventh FVP National Sprint League win of the season Friday night at the Fairmont Raceway.

It was the first time in almost 30 years that 410 sprint cars had screamed around the banked half-mile oval. The Dover, Mo., driver led all 25 laps and collected $3,000 for his victory.

Lasoski earned the pole by winning the Fuel Safe Dash and shot out to lead immediately in the main event. Ian Madsen and Craig Dollansky gave chase. Tim Kaeding rolled to a stop while running ninth with eight laps in the books to bring the only caution of the event.

Lasoski led Madsen, Dollansky, Austin McCarl and Brian Brown back to green flag racing. The slowdown was welcome for the leader, who had no peer in lapped traffic. Much of the passing happened further back in the pack. Bill Balog was on the move from outside row five. He used the high side of turns one and two particularly well to move into the top five by the time the checkered flag waved.

Madsen reeled in Lasoski slightly late in the going when the leader was briefly caught in traffic. In the end, it wasn't enough on a heavy, fast surface. Third-running Dollansky had a left rear go down on the final circuit and limped home. Lasoski's win came ahead of Madsen, Austin McCarl, who scored his best NSL finish of the year, Brown and Balog.

Madsen shattered Jeff Swindell's 30-year-old one-lap track record, covering the half-mile in 14.244 seconds, an average of 126.4 mph. Swindell set his mark in July of 1985 at 16.510 seconds.

"Starting on the pole was key tonight," Lasoski said. When the little guy (at the redraw) drew No. 2 for the dash, I could have kissed him. We're here in Gomuddy country, and Tod (Quiring) was here. We wanted to win for him. We want to thank all the fans for coming out."

"It was a great run for the Nehring Construction, KCP Racing team," said Madsen. "We had a bad Nationals so it's time to get back on track. Hopefully, we can finish the year strong. Danny Lasoski and Guy Forbrook are an awesome team. It's definitely no shame to run second to them this year. I just want to thank all the fans for coming out and supporting the NSL Series."

*The finish:*
Danny Lasoski, Ian Madsen, Austin McCarl, Brian Brown, Bill Balog, Terry McCarl, Altoona, Bryan Clauson, Craig Dollansky, Paige Polyak, Lynton Jeffrey, Tasker Phillips, Tim Kaeding, Matt Juhl, Travis Whitney, Skylar Prochaska, Dakota Hendrickson, Joe Riedel, Matt Wasmund.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/its-all-danny-lasoski-at-fairmont/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Sweeps River Cities​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6944&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

With a late race pass of Paul McMahan at Friday night's Second Leg of the Northern Tour at River Cities Speedway, Donny Schatz picked up his 24th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

With the hard fought win, Schatz also scored the sweep of series events at the track in 2015. He stood in victory lane when the Outlaws were in Grand Forks on June 19.

"These three guys working on the racecar, they are the ones you should be talking to," Schatz said. "They're just incredible. (Driving the late model tonight) kind of threw me off a little because I didn't get a lot of time to talk to them in between races. They made great calls to try to make things better for me. We finally got our racecar back to where it's better late in the race and they've worked hard to make that happen."

Schatz picked up quick time to start the night in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car with a lap of 10.398.

McMahan battled past Schatz in the night's Dash and took the top starting spot in the 40-lap feature. When the green flag fell, Schatz tried hard to get around McMahan but the CJB Motorsports driver held the position.

Through several cautions in the early going, a bunched up field and restarts provided opportunities for several drivers not least of which was Schatz and Mark Dobmeier, the winningest driver in River Cities' history.

Joey Saldana had taken over the second position from Schatz in his No. 71m Motter Equipment car on an early restart. When the field came to green following a caution on lap 17, the second, third and fourth place running cars of Saldana, Schatz and Dobmeier bunched up and set up a three-way battle for position. Schatz and Saldana battled side-by-side on the restart and through the succeeding lap. Advantage to Schatz as Dobmeier rode the cushion at the top around Saldana.

"We had a really good car and I gave it away on that restart there," Saldana said. "I don't know what I was thinking. Running the bottom and no, I'm going to try sliding to the top. That was a total mistake on my part."

As McMahan worked his way through lapped traffic, Schatz closed on the leader. McMahan beat Schatz down the front into turns one and two but Schatz ran down McMahan in turn three, lap after lap, McMahan blocked the line and held Schatz off.

The final stoppage of the night occurred on lap 27 as Jason Sides, Dusty Zomer, Austen Wheatley and Mitch Mack were caught up in a crash on the exit of turn four. All drivers were OK.

On the restart a new face emerged. Jason Johnson, who started the feature in 16th had steadily worked his way to sixth and when green flag again flew, Johnson moved from that position to third in one lap.

The pitched battle for the lead once again returned as McMahan worked to hold off Schatz. Lap after lap, with Schatz on the bottom of turns one and two and McMahan on the top, McMahan held off the No. 15. One bobble though was all it took for Schatz to get around McMahan off of turn two. As Saldana fought back in to the top three for his position, Schatz did not look back in the final eight laps.

For Saldana, the third place finish was a solid run for his team but a missed opportunity.

"I had to work my way back up there and had a shot at second and just didn't run a smart race the whole 40 laps," Saldana said. "But it was definitely a good solid effort by the whole team. Anytime you can be on the front straightaway after a World of Outlaws race, you've accomplished something."

McMahan, who finished second to Schatz after leading the first 32 laps of the feature, said his team has been making strides to get better after a rough middle part of the season. Ultimately though, he said every Outlaws team is chasing Schatz.

"I thought I had a shot tonight," McMahan said. "You always have a shot on the front row. You just always know that that 15 car is up there chasing you down. We started to get a little free. We took a big rock to the wing and knocked the right front corner in on it a little bit. No excuses. We just flat got beat, got outdriven tonight."

_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Sunday night at Nodak Speedway in Minot, N.D. for the Gerdau Magic City Showdown. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/nodak-speedway._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...nny-Schatz-Wins-at-River-Cities-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kevin Swindell Released From Hospital​*
Kevin has been released from Des Moines Mercy Hospital today after an eight-day stay at the hospital following last week's accident at Knoxville Raceway.

The doctors and staff at Des Moines Mercy have been generous to us, both in their care for Kevin and their patience and understanding to all of us throughout our time here. We will forever be grateful to them.

We cannot begin to thank everyone in the racing community for the support that you've shown to Kevin. The thoughtfulness of all of you is seen and felt and we feel stronger each day because of you. Kevin feels the power of your prayers and they are working. Our motto is: God showed up and showed out!

We're also grateful for the donations that have come in and the continued fundraisers that race fans, organizations and tracks have started to help Kevin. We know there is a long road ahead for him and the donations will help ease the burden of the medical expenses we'll have and allow Kevin to focus solely on his health.

Bank of America has set up an account for donations to Kevin. If you'd like to make a donation or are getting questions of where someone can donate, the information is below.

To make a donation to Kevin's Recovery Fund, please make check out to Kevin Swindell and write "Recovery Fund" on the memo line. Checks can be mailed to:

Kevin Swindell Recovery Fund 
c/o Spire Sports + Entertainment 
P.O. Box 638 
Cornelius, NC 28031

If you'd prefer to wire funds, please call Spire Sports + Entertainment at 704-897-2880 for information on how to do so.

Donations can be made online at www.stevekingfoundation.org. Please be sure to type "Kevin Swindell Recovery Fund" in the comment section to ensure your donation goes to Kevin.

Again, from all of us, thank you.

Kevin, Sammy and Amy Swindell and Jordan Armstrong

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...08/Kevin-Swindell-Released-From-Hospital.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Griffith Best At Butler​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7153&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Steve Kinser was a half-turn away from celebrating a UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Michigan sweep on Saturday night at the Butler Speedway near Quincy, Michigan, but was halted just before the celebration could begin.

Caleb Griffith, a Castalia, Ohio native and former Attica Raceway Park track champion, ended Steve Kinser's brief Michigan reign with a last corner pass to earn a second-career UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory. It was Griffith's first UNOH All Star main event win of the 2015 season. The pilot of the Marshall Motorsports No. 33M collected $5,000 for his efforts at Butler Speedway.

"I love coming here" Griffith said, "When the race started, I felt like we were a little too free. We backed up a little bit and got passed by a few guys. As the race went on, I started to find an area to race on above the groove where the cushion used to be. I started to get better and figured out it wasn't as hard on my tires. I thought I was going to get Greg (Wilson) before that caution came out. He got away from me a little bit after we went back to green, but I ended up getting a great run off of turn two on the white flag lap to pass him. I figured it was time to go for it and try to get around Steve (Kinser), also."

Griffith started third on the main event grid and raced inside the top five during the entire 30-lap distance. After dropping as far back as fifth in the running order, Griffith worked his way back into third by lap 22; just before the event's first and only caution on lap 26. Griffith would advance two more positions during the remaining four circuits; eventually working under the No. W20 of Wilson for second with a diamond move off of Turn 1 on the white flag lap.

The winning move occurred in the final corner when Griffith drove low into turn three and successfully worked under Steve Kinser. Griffith out-raced the 20-time World of Outlaws champion toward the checkers; becoming the third different UNOH All Star winner at Butler Speedway in the last three starts. Kinser, who led the first 29 laps of the 30-lap main event, would settle for second, followed by fourth starting Greg Wilson. The top-three finishers would face periods of heavy lapped traffic throughout the entire contest.

"I've been watching Steve Kinser race since I was five or six years old", Griffith said. "To get around him like that for the win is pretty big. I think I've only been here (Butler Speedway) twice. We ran second the first time and we won here tonight. I love coming here."

Cody Darrah would improve two positions to finish fourth on Saturday night after starting on the outside of row three. It was a second consecutive fourth place finish for the Red Lion, Pennsylvania native in the state of Michigan. The "Steel City Outlaw" Tim Shaffer rounded out the evening's top-five finishers after starting eighth. Like Darrah, it was a second consecutive fifth place finish for the Aliquippa, Pennsylvania native in the "Wolverine State."

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will conclude their three-race swing through Michigan and Ohio on Sunday evening, August 23, at the Millstream Speedway near Findlay, Ohio. The traditional Sunday night program will feature a $5,000-to-win main event, concluding a $15,000 swing for the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions. Cody Darrah is the most recent winner at the newly reopened half-mile dirt oval; conquering competition back on Sunday, July 5, 2015. The UNOH All Stars will make a third and final Millstream Speedway appearance of 2015 later this season on Sunday, September 27.

Pit gates are scheduled to open no later than 1:00PM on Sunday afternoon, August 23. The UNOH All Star drivers meeting is slated for 5 p.m.; sprint car warm ups will hit the racing surface at approximately 5:30 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...8/Caleb-Griffith-Wins-at-Butler-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gerster Wires Must See Sprints​*
Brian Gerster saved his best for last en route to a wire-to-wire victory in the 30-lap Must See Racing Sprint Series presented by Engine Pro event Saturday night at Berlin Raceway.

When the green flag waved, Gerster motored past polesitter Jason Blonde and never looked back. Gerster wasted no time disposing of lapped cars the entire race with exciting and prompt moves in traffic. Gerster built a sizeable lead the final 10 circuits as quick-qualifier Jimmy McCune battled Jason Blonde for second position much of the race, to snare second place, and build upon his MSRSS point lead.

Jason Blonde finished third followed by Grant Galloway and Cody Gallogly rounding out the top five.

"We were a little off when we qualified" explained Gerster. "We missed it a little bit. We ran real hard in the qualifier to earn a front row starting position. Fortunately, our Gaerte/Mopar took off on the start really good and we beat him (Blonde) down into the first corner and ran as hard as we possibly could for 30 laps. It worked out good."

Jimmy McCune was the night's fastest qualifier with a lap of 12.878 seconds.

*The finish:*
Brian Gerster, Jimmy McCune, Jason Blonde, Grant Galloway, Cody Gallogly, Derek Snyder, Chris Neunschwander, Ike Beasley, Kevin Feeney, Ryan Gllenwater, Brad Wyatt, John Turnbull Jr., Jeff Bloom, Teddy Alberts, Christian Koehler, Sam Davis, Ron Koehler, Anthony McCune, Darren Roberts, Bobby Santos.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/gerster-wires-must-see-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Drinks Lawrenceburg Whiskey​*
Scott Bloomquist scored his first victory at Lawrenceburg Speedway on Saturday night with his victory in the Whiskey City 50.

Bloomquist took the lead from Steve Francis on lap 17 and led the rest of the way for the win in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned event.

LOLMDS point leader Jonathan Davenport moved to second on lap 17 and stayed there the rest of the way. Jimmy Owens came from ninth to finish third, followed by Eddie Carrier Jr., and 18th-starting Dennis Erb Jr..

"We have been here a number of times and it's the first time for us to win here," Bloomquist said. "Our car was very maneuverable the whole night. I was worried a bit in that heat race. We fell back to third. I didn't realize it was that greasy on the bottom and the top was that fast.

"For the feature, we made some adjustments and the car took off really well. We had a good race with Francis for a while. We got by him and I just held my line the rest of the way. We have worked really hard on this car to get it back where it belongs."

Francis was looking for his second win in his last three starts Lawrenceburg, and bolted to the lead at the start of the race. He led the first 17 laps of the race until he suffered a right-rear flat tire, relinquishing the top spot to Bloomquist.

A caution flag with 10 laps to go bunched the field up one more time, but Bloomquist maintained a pace that kept Davenport at bay for the remainder of the race.

Davenport was pleased with his runner-up finish.

"This is only the second time we have been here, so to finish second is pretty good," he said. "I'd like to thank Kevin and Lee Roy Rumley and all my sponsors. It was a good point's night so we will head to Pittsburgh next week and try to win that one."

Bloomquist set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) among the 32 entrants, with a lap of 14.436 seconds.

*The finish:*
Scott Bloomquist, Jonathan Davenport, Jimmy Owens, Eddie Carrier Jr., Dennis Erb Jr., Jason Jameson, Earl Pearson Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Don O'Neal, Jared Landers, Scott James, Robby Hensley, Steve Francis, Duane Chamberlain, Michael Chilton, Brandon Kinzer, Josh Rice, Chris Brown, Dennis Franklin, Kent Robinson, Austin Mills, Justin Rattliff, Dustin Linville, Bill Sheets.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/bloomquist-drinks-lawrenceburg-whiskey/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zomer Holds Off NSL Field at Huset's​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7171&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Dusty Zomer held off Danny Lasoski and the rest of the FVP National Sprint League field for an $8,000 victory Sunday night at the Huset's Speedway. Chuck Brennan, owner of the Badlands Motor Speedway coming in 2016, put up a bonus $5,000 for Zomer's win. It was the Sioux Falls, South Dakota driver's second NSL win of the season in the Todd and Susan LaHaise No. 82.

Zomer shot under front row starters Paige Polyak and Lynton Jeffrey, taking the lead immediately in the 35-lap main event. Lasoski followed him by that pair on lap two to take second from his third row starting position. Tim Kaeding was on the move as well, taking third on lap four.

With seven laps in the books, Terry McCarl got over the berm and spun collecting a helpless Matt Juhl. Unfortunately, both were done with front end problems. Zomer led Lasoski, Kaeding, Jeffrey and Bill Balog back to green flag racing. The order was unchanged a lap later when Dakota Hendrickson stopped with throttle linkage issues.

The final slowdown came with nine laps down. Derrik Lusk was running 13th when he lost his right front wheel. Eric Schulz who had moved from 22nd to 14th had nowhere to go and launched over the wheel, flipping violently down the front straightaway. He was uninjured.

The last 26 laps went non-stop. Zomer re-entered lapped traffic a few circuits after the restart. Jeffrey and Kaeding exchanged third on lap 17 and 18, while Lasoski tried to chase down Zomer in traffic. The "Dude" stuck his nose under Zomer in Turn 2 late in the going, but Zomer used the momentum on the high side of three and four in traffic to pull away.

Kaeding moved briefly into second on lap 28, as he stayed with the leaders, but Lasoski snatched the spot back on lap 29. Zomer cruised to victory ahead of Lasoski, Kaeding, Jeffrey and Ian Madsen. Balog, Mark Dobmeier, Bryan Clauson, Polyak and Jody Rosenboom rounded out the top 10.

Polyak set quick time in The Minnesota Mafia time trials. Ryan Bickett, Kaeding and Rosenboom won heat races.

"This is awesome!" Zomer said in Victory Lane. "I just wanted to keep my line and make Danny have to pass me. I saw him down in one and two a couple times. I knew there was something down there. I grew up watching him race here, so it's a thrill to be able to race with him. He's a good driver, and a clean driver. It's all about lapped traffic. This place is really tough in lapped traffic. I can't thank Todd and Susan LaHaise enough."

"We just got beat by a better racecar," Lasoski said. "We did everything we could. We're consistently up front every night. I knew somebody would be coming. My pace slowed down tremendously in lapped traffic. After that, I thought we had a good shot. The 82 did well in traffic, and that's what won the race."

"I'm saying (the car) was good enough to win," Kaeding said. "The driver just fell out of the seat trying too hard. I've got to thank everyone who helps on this thing. I was hoping we could get this win for them. It was a fast pace. Danny and Dusty were fast. We started running them down at the end. I just hit the fence, and knocked the wind out of myself trying to hang on. That was all she wrote."

The FVP National Sprint League will compete this Friday, August 28 at the Randolph County Raceway near Moberly, Missouri.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...5/08/Dusty-Zomer-Wins-at-Husets-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins Wild Magic City Showdown​*
*Race Resutls:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6945&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz picked up a wild win Sunday night at Nodak Speedway's Gerdau Magic City Showdown presented by Schatz Crossroads Truck Stop as he found the luck and longevity that eluded others.

The win in front of a hometown crowd was his 25th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season and fourth straight series win at the track.

"This is incredible. Thanks to all you guys, thanks to my family. This is an awesome place to be," Schatz said. "Glad to be here, glad to be a part of it and I'm just damn glad to get the win tonight."

Schatz had a brush with bad luck earlier in the night. While running second in his heat race, he had a tire cut down. Luckily for him, the incident happened on the final lap and he was able to finish in third. 
After a second place run in the Dash, Schatz started on the front row of the feature with Paul McMahan. Through the first 10 laps, Schatz maintained a close following distance while McMahan worked his way through traffic. As the battle heated up, the two drivers were at times bumper-to-bumper and side-by-side. Schatz looked for a line around as McMahan tried to hold off the No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car.

Lapped traffic proved pivotal for Schatz in the battle though. He and McMahan side-by-side off of turn on lap 12, split a lap car, McMahan to the low side and Schatz to the high side with the better run off the corner. Schatz took over the lead.

For McMahan, the night got much more challenging just two laps later. First he lost his transponder then his tire cut down. His team scrambled to replace the tire under caution and saw their hope for good night fade as McMahan returned from the work area at the tail end in 13th.

"I'll tell you what, we were pretty good there and I felt it going low while I was out front," McMahan said. "It was getting tighter and tighter and kind of walling around on the right rear. I was just hoping it would go non-stop but unfortunately it didn't."

Schatz led the field to green but had a new handful in Brad Sweet.

"He gave me the death slider going into one and two and I just couldn't get back by," Schatz said. "We needed some traffic."

Through a succession of cautions, Sweet continued to maintain a lead over Schatz. Then disaster struck. Sweet himself had a tire cut down as he paced the field under caution with just three laps to go. Schatz retook the lead and though Daryn Pittman tried to run him down, Schatz parked his car on the front straight.

"This whole race team does a phenomenal job making adjustments," Schatz said of his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team. "We're kind of in a learning spot right now trying some different things. Some nights it's better, some nights it's not. Tonight we could have been a little bit better but then the other night we were really good at the end of the race."

Perhaps the biggest story of the night was McMahan who faced adversity with his CJB Motorsports team and overcame it. McMahan drove his No. 51 CJB Motorsports/Bair's Tree Service car back through the field, steadily picking up positions on each restart. By the final restart, he battled around the No. 29 of Kerry Madsen for third with just two laps remaining.

It was a long and difficult road to get back on the podium for McMahan.

"We got back out, drove our *** off to get back to third," McMahan said. "In the results it's going to look like we backed up two spots but I passed an awful lot of cars tonight."

For Pittman, the night was perhaps a picture of what could have been for his No. 9 Great Clips/Sage Fruit team as he charged to the lead on one of the mid-race restarts only to have the caution fly before a lap could be completed.

"We took the lead on that restart, had a great restart. I didn't want to see that caution," Pittman said. "I wasn't sure we were going to be able to hold on to it but I had a really good car and I can tell you, just what little bit of clean air I felt, felt a lot better than being behind people.

"It's a good finish. We would have liked to have won, it would have been great if Brad could have won and we could have run second or third but that's how it goes. We'll just keep fighting."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads north of the border for the final time in 2015 as the series takes on the two-day Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway in Edmonton, Alberta. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/oil-city-cup

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...au-Magic-City-Showdown-at-Nodak-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hefty Mr. DIRT Track USA Field Expected​*
Lebanon Valley Speedway's premier big-block modified event - Mr. DIRT Track USA 100 - the 14th event of the 2015 Super DIRTcar Series, is set for Tuesday evening.

The combination of Super DIRTcar Series invaders and Lebanon Valley regulars is likely to draw 40 or more big-block modifieds in pursuit of the $17,500 winner's check.

Brett Hearn, the current Lebanon Valley Speedway point leader and nine-time track champion, and his closest competitor Kenny Tremont Jr. headline a field that will include Super DIRTcar Series point leader Matt Sheppard, 2014 Series champion Billy Decker, Jimmy Phelps, Danny Johnson, Stewart Friesen, Pat Ward, Tim Fuller and Larry Wight.

Lebanon Valley feature winners Andy Bachetti, Keith Flach, J.R. Heffner and Kyle Sheldon and veteran Eddie Marshall, 4th in points, will be a strong part of the local opposition to the invaders.

Hearn is third in the Super DIRTcar Series standings (964) behind Sheppard (1065) and his HBR Racing teammate Phelps (993).

"We have fans who come to root Hearn on and some who come to see him lose," promoter Howie Commander said. "The same goes for Tremont."
"It will be a good race," assured Commander. "Our track is not your average bull-ring. It is a real "speedway" as our General Manager Lyle DeVore likes to say."

In 2014, Hearn drove to his 10th Mr. Dirt Track USA title. The race is presented by GMC Trucks and Hoosier Tire.

Les Alberti won the 1st Mr. Dirt Track USA event in 1975.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/hefty-mr-dirt-track-usa-field-expected/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Completes Weekend Sweep​*
Josh Richards wrapped up a perfect weekend on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series with a dominating victory in front of a near-capacity crowd Sunday night at Eriez Speedway.

Richards, who opened the national tour's three-race weekend with victories at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, on Friday and Saturday, overtook WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton on lap 31 of Sunday's 50-lap A-Main at Eriez and cruised through the remainder of the caution-free race on his way to his ninth WoO LMS victory of the season and his fifth in the tour's past six races.

"That was a lot of fun. I love the fans up here and this is an awesome racetrack," said the 27-year-old Richards, whose third WoO LMS victory at Eriez marked the 58th series win of his career. "I had a lot of fun this weekend. It's a little surreal, but we're just gonna keep racing and doing what we love to do."

Richards' Valvoline-sponsored Rocket Chassis house car crossed the finish line 4.550 seconds ahead of Clanton, who settled for second in his Weldbank Energy Capital Race Cars house car. Frank Heckenast Jr. was third in a Club 29 Race Car with Chub Frank fourth in a Longhorn Chassis and Max Blair fifth in a Rocket Chassis.

Starting from inside the second row, Richards went by second-starting Heckenast early and chased the polesitting Clanton through the opening laps. Clanton initially pulled away from Richards, but Richards began closing the gap when the two leaders reached traffic just after lap 10.

Richards pressured Clanton through traffic during the follow circuits and edged ahead at times. But it wasn't until lap 31 that he finally completed the pass and grabbed the lead for good.

Richards cruised from there, knifing his way through traffic in lapping all but the top 12 cars.

"Clanton was really good early," said Richards, who is now tied with Clanton for the most victories on this year WoO LMS tour. "I think we might have adjusted a little bit too far, and early in the race I was a little bit too free. I had to be really methodical through lapped traffic and try to get through there the best I could.

"The car was really maneuverable. I can't think my dad (Mark Richards of Rocket Chassis) enough. He's one of the smartest guys in the industry."
In settling for second, Clanton kept his string of strong finishes going with his sixth consecutive top-five result and his fourth straight finish of third or better. While he finished second to Richards for the second straight night, he still leads him in the series standings by a comfortable 154-point margin with seven races remaining on the tour's schedule.

"His car is just a little bit better than ours right now," Clanton said. "We'll go home and do some more homework and hopefully get one spot better. He's done his homework this past month and it's showing. We had it back at the beginning of the year, now we just need to get back on top. We're close, we just need to get a little bit better."

Making his first appearance at Eriez Speedway, Heckenast steadily improved all night after qualifying third fastest in his group and finishing second in his heat race. By the main event, he was well adjusted to the track thanks to its similarities with tracks in his home state.

"This place is pretty awesome," Heckenast said. "It's kind of like the tracks back home in Illinois. I think we were the only ones with that left-rear tire on, so I was pretty nervous, but it worked out alright. Josh is on kill right now, so I didn't really expect to beat him."

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Shane Clanton, Frank Heckenast Jr., Chub Frank, Max Blair, Rick Eckert, Chase Junghans, Jared Miley, Morgan Bagley, Eric Wells, Bump Hedman, Greg Oakes, David Scott, Boom Briggs, Robbie Blair, Brandon Overton, Dylan Yoder, Chris Hackett, John Volpe, Jordan Yaggy, Matt Urban, Panco Lawler, Tim McCreadie, Darrell Bossard, Mike Knight.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/richards-completes-weekend-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sammy Swindell Set For 2016 Dream Schedule​*
Sammy Swindell has his ideal situation in place for next season.

Swindell will return to the CJB Motorsports No. 1 for approximately 40-to-50 races and the team has announced that Mainstream Holdings, Inc., has been signed as the primary partner.

"It's a great team with really good people," Swindell said. "Jumping in the car this year we really haven't had any problems other than the one motor problem at Knoxville. To be able to run near the front almost every time, I don't know how you could ask for anything more."

Swindell said the team won't run for points with any series or tracks and is set up to tackle marquee events, where the goal is simple.

"Our goal is to go run these big races and win them," he said. "There's a lot we have to put together to run this team. We've been running both cars out of one trailer so there's a lot of things we have to put together for next year. With Tod (Quiring) and Mainstream Holdings, Inc., coming on it's going to make it real easy to be able to do what we need. It's going to give us the opportunity to have new motors, a truck and trailer and everything first class to let us go race the way we need to."

Swindell, who has garnered five top fives and six top 10s in 10 features with CJB Motorsports this season, is currently scheduled to return to action with the team Oct. 1-3 at Williams Grove Speedway in Mechanicsburg, Pa., for the National Open with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series.

Swindell is coming off a Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour event at Missouri State Fair Speedway, where he drove for Donnie Cooper during Sunday's High Roller Classic.

"The track was pretty hard to pass on and we were in the heat that had most of the good cars," he said. "Plus we just didn't start in the right lane so I got held up on the start. If I started near the front I could have held them off. That's the downfall to this format."

Swindell ended where he started - seventh - in a heat race, which relegated him into the B Main. He then maneuvered from 10th to a fifth-place result to earn a transfer into the back of the 25-lap main event, where he lined up on the inside of the 11th row.

"The car was good enough to be as quick as most the cars, but passing other cars was really hard," he said. "You spend so much time trying to get by some of the cars it ate up laps. We were capable of running further up. There just wasn't a lot to work with there."

Swindell rallied from 21st to capture a 13th-place finish.

His plan now is to join his family in Louisville, Ky., where his son, Kevin, will spend at least the next month at a rehabilitation facility following a violent crash during the 55th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals Presented by Casey's General Store on Aug. 13.

"My plan is to go to Louisville and be with Kevin," he said. "He has a four week in-patient program there. The break before my next race will give me this time to be there when we need to get this part rolling for him."

Anyone wanting to send cards or donations to Kevin Swindell can send to:

Swindell Motorsports 
7540 Bartlett Corp Cove 
Bartlett, TN 38133

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...2016-Dream-Schedule-with-CJB-Motorsports.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Oil City CUP Bound​*
*A tight points battle shapes up as the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series continues the march West*

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads north of the border this weekend for the series' final trip to Canada in 2015. The annual Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway showcases two days of racing action in Edmonton, Alberta.

As the series takes on Castrol, a tight battle for the third through sixth place positions in the championship standings is shaping up. Just 84 points separate the four positions as all four of those drivers are hitting their stride in the season.

Sitting third in points, Kerry Madsen picked up his first win of the 2015 season last week in Nebraska. Madsen and his team have had steady consistency through the year that helped lift them to the top of the standings. He holds off Joey Saldana, who has two wins and is the season's leading qualifier with 13 quick time awards, in fourth.

Just 13 points back from Saldana is Brad Sweet who has one more win but fewer top-five finishes than the No. 71m team. Paul McMahan, 40 points back from Sweet, enters the weekend after leading laps at both River Cities and Nodak and scoring podium finishes.

The battle continues this weekend in Alberta. Listen live for free both nights on DIRTVision.com. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets to the Oil City Cup, visit http://woosprint.com/oil-city-cup.

*ABOUT THE TRACK*
CASTROL RACEWAY is a semi-banked, 3/8-mile oval. The track record of 12.491 seconds was established by Sammy Swindell on Aug. 24, 2012. For more event information, visit http://woosprint.com/oil-city-cup.

*Source:*
http://www.woosprint.com/news/3458-at-a-glance-outlaws-oil-city-cup-bound


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mr. DIRTcar Title Chases Enter Homestretch​*
Brett Hearn holds a four-point advantage over second-place Matt Sheppard in his bid for a fourth-consecutive Mr. DIRTcar Big-Block Modified title.

Mr. DIRTcar honors are distinct from the Super DIRTcar Series. In their quest for the 2015 Mr. DIRTcar championships in their respective divisions, drivers earn points with their 16-best finishes at DIRT-sanctioned tracks through Sept. 6 - the day before Labor Day.

Each Mr. DIRTcar win is worth 60 points, whether it is in a regular season race or a special event. Through August 24, Hearn has already maximized his point total at 960 by having over 16 wins (19) in 51 starts, including two Super DIRTcar Series wins - at Autodrome Drummond and Cornwall Speedway.

He has (9) wins at Albany-Saratoga.

Sheppard trails Hearn 960-956. He has (15) wins in 45 starts and 31 top-5 finishes, including four Super DIRTcar Series victories. He needs two more wins by Sept. 6 to equal Hearn's best-16 total of 16 and force a tie-breaker provision. The first tie-breaker statistic is most wins, which is becoming an uphill battle as Hearn stays hot (three wins in three starts over the weekend ending Aug. 23) followed by most 2nd-place finishes.

In each of the last two seasons, the Mr. DIRTcar championship has come down to a battle between Hearn and Sheppard. In 2014, Hearn prevailed 960-952.

"It seems like we're chasing Hearn every year," Sheppard said. "It takes a lot of work. Everybody likes to win races. It's not easy. It takes a season-long effort and it's always boiled down to winning. Maybe we can catch him, maybe not."

Kenny Tremont Jr. is third in the Big-Block Modified standings with 936 points and (10) wins. Stewart Friesen is next at 928 with (13) wins. Billy Decker rounds out the top five at 912.

David Hebert is also seeking repeat as a Mr. DIRTcar champion - in the 358 Modified division. He leads Gage Morin and Chris Raabe 920-900. Billy Dunn is in fourth-place at 890. Hebert has eight wins. He is the Autodrome Granby point leader and he is the number-two point man at Le RPM.

Gary Lindberg has recently taken the Mr. DIRTcar Sportsman lead from Mathieu Desjardins (948-944). Lindberg is the point leader at Merrittville and Humberstone. He has 14 wins - two more than Desjardins.

Brad Rouse is third with nine wins and 924 points. Martin Pelletier, the current point-leader at Autodrome Granby and Le RPM, is fourth in the Mr. DIRTcar standings at 920, followed by Cody McPherson at 900.

The battle for the Mr. DIRTcar Pro-Stock title is very competitive. Three drivers - Rob Yetman, Jocelyn Roy and defending Mr. DIRTcar Pro Stock and Fonda Speedway point leader Nick Stone - are tightly bunched behind point leader Robbie Speed. Stone has the most wins at eight.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ds/mr-dirtcar-title-chases-enter-homestretch/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hearn Runs Dry, Friesen Banks $17,500​*
The old adage "It's never over till it's over" was proven again Tuesday night at the Lebanon Valley Speedway's Mr. Dirt Track USA Super DIRTcar Series event, as Brett Hearn, looking for his fourth win in five days, ran out of gas with the checkered flag about to be unfurled and handed the $17,500 victory to Stewart Friesen.

The fourth-starting Friesen had chased fast-timer Hearn, who pulled the pole in the redraw, for the entire 100-lapper. And while he had gotten the Jeff Daley No. 44 close a few times, he'd never seemed able to put Hearn away until the leader started swerving and then slowed on the frontstretch.

"Unbelievable!" chortled the Canadian transplant, who has won big in both modifieds and sprint cars this season, including beating World of Outlaw kingpin Donnie Schatz at Ohsweken Speedway. "I lost one Saturday night when I blew an engine at Fonda, so I know how Brett feels. I guess the racing gods were with us tonight.

Sometimes you need a break like that, no matter how good a car you have.

"I closed up on him in traffic and tried the bottom, then he slowed down and we got the lead. We'll take it."

Matt Sheppard, who got better and better as the race went on, was second ahead of a steaming Andy Bachetti, teenager Tyler Dippel, Kenny Tremont Jr., Gary Tomkins and J.R. Heffner. Tremont's run was especially impressive, as he drew the ninth starting spot but was sent to the tail of the field when his crew noticed a missing shock spacer and added it on the starting grid.

A 12-car melee in turn three on the first lap brought the first of two red flags along with six yellows, but when the green returned, Hearn took command and ran easily out front. Front row companion Billy Decker chased him until Friesen took over second on lap nine, with action interrupted by a second red flag when Kyle Armstrong lost an engine on lap 20, filling the turn four area with solid smoke.

Friesen got the lead on the ensuing restart but it was called back, as he left early, and Hearn prevailed on the second try.

At that point, Sheppard had moved from 10th to fifth, setting up a lengthy battle with Bachetti and Decker through the 70 lap range. By then, Decker was slipping and Dippel, with Tremont hot on his tail after climbing through the field, had entered the fray as well. Both gained a spot when Decker dropped out on lap 86 amidst a smaller cloud of smoke and with Bachetti trailing Sheppard, the finish seemed set until Hearn's startling demise.

"I had something for those boys at the end," declared Sheppard. "But I started too far back. The track came to me and I was really coming at the end. I guess I spent too much time messing with Decker and those guys, but it was a fun race."

As for Bachetti, water and steam were pouring from his mount as the top three parked on the frontstretch, but he said: "The temperature gauge was OK, but I started to see liquid coming out with five to go. It's hard to get to the front when you have guys like Brett on the front row but we gave it a good shot."

Hearn, Matt Pupello, Dippel and Friesen shared heat wins with Tomkins leading the consi field home. In the "King of Dirt" sportsman series event, Michael Sabia prevailed over Chris Curtis and Scott Duel.

*The finish:*
Stewart Friesen, Matt Sheppard, Andy Bachetti, Tyler Dippel, Kenny Tremont, Gary Tomkins, Jimmy Phelps, J.R. Heffner, Brett Hearn, Olden Dwyer, Pat Ward, Larry Wight, Elmo Reckner, Steve Hough, Rich Scagliotta, Eddie Marshall, D.J. Faulkner, Billy Decker, Jeff Watson, Keith Flach, L.J. Lombardo, Danny Johnson, Matt Pupelo, Mike King, Brian Berger, Kyle Armstrong, Chad Jeseo, Kyle Schroeder, Tim Fuller, Paul Gilardi, Kyle Sheldon, Rob Pitcher.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/hearn-runs-dry-friesen-banks-17500/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wrongful Death Lawsuit Against Tony Stewart Moved To Federal Court​*
*The request for the suit to be moved was submitted by Stewart's attorney.*

The wrongful death lawsuit filed by the family of the late Sprint Car driver Kevin Ward Jr. against NASCAR driver Tony Stewart has been moved from New York state court to federal court, representatives for Stewart confirmed Tuesday.

The request was submitted last week by Stewart's attorney. U.S. District Court Judge David Hurd of the Northern District of New York has been assigned the case.

A sprint car driven by Stewart struck and killed Ward on Aug. 9 of last year at a dirt track in Canandaigua, N.Y., as Ward was walking on the track while the race was under caution.

A New York grand jury declined to indict Stewart on any charges related to the incident.

Ward's family, however, filed a civil lawsuit against Stewart earlier this month in the Fifth Judicial District for the Supreme Court of New York in Lowville, N.Y.

The lawsuit includes claims that Stewart wrongfully caused Kevin Ward's death by acting with wanton, reckless and malicious intent and negligence.

The suit says Stewart also caused Ward to experience extreme terror, pain and suffering. A jury trial has been requested.

A request for comment from the Ward family's attorneys was not immediately returned.

*Source:*
http://www.motorsport.com/nascar-cu...t-against-tony-stewart-moved-to-federal-court


----------



## Ckg2011

*IRA Sprint Series Title Fight Heating Up​*
Six weekends and nine events remain for the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series.

The highly competitive series has seen a diverse group of winners make their way to victory lane as some 13 different drivers have had the thrill of taking the checkered flag first.

Bill Balog, Jeremy Schultz and Blake Nimee are the only drivers to have had that honor more than once, with Balog taking four wins, while Schultz and Nimee have earned a pair of victories. The wins for Nimee were the first of his career.

One has to go back to the 2010 season to find a year with more winners. During that season 15 different drivers tasted victory, and with nine races to go this year that mark could easily be topped. Bill Rose and Scotty Thiel seem most poised to take a win.

Rose is in the thick of the point battle with a pair of runner-up performances in 2015, while Thiel has been one of the hottest drivers over the past few weeks with three second place showings, and four top five's in the past five races. That effort has put him back in title contention.

This coming weekend will feature a double-header weekend which are also a pair of co-sanctioned events.

First up is the Bill Waite Jr. Memorial held at the high-banked, quarter-mile LaSalle Speedway on Saturday evening, Aug. 29. Each year the event has been held, seven-time series champion Balog has placed his car in victory lane.

That will not happen this year as Balog will miss the program. A new face will make their way into the records, but the question is will it be a driver from the Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprints or from the co-sanctioned Midwest Open Wheel ***'n.

Heading into the weekend the top five in IRA points are locked in a heated battle for the 2015 crown. Ben Schmidt currently holds a 33 point lead on Rose as the pair have exchanged that point lead back, and forth throughout the year.

The duo have been chased by two-time series champ Scotty Neitzel who has patiently placed himself in position to earn a third title. Neitzel is only 87 markers back.

In fourth is Schultz. The 2013 Bumper to Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Rookie of the Year was the winner of the most recent event this past weekend at Sun Prairie, and he is now sitting 115 markers out of first.

A determined late season charge has put Thiel back in the title hunt.

Perhaps the hottest driver over the past month Thiel has clawed his way to within 126 markers of the lead placing himself back into the title chase.

Top MOWA regulars such as Paul Neinheiser, Jerrod Hull, Brad Loyat, Korey Weyant, Cory Bruns, and Chris Urish will try to keep the IRA regulars from taking yet another Bill Waite Jr. Memorial triumph.

Then on Sunday the series heads back to it's home state of Wisconsin to try and fend off the best of the National Sprint League at Angell Park Speedway.

The IRA vs NSL Shootout will showcase top NSL regulars Danny Lasoski, Ian Madsen, Tim Kaeding, Terry McCarl and a host of others taking on IRA's best which will also include Nimee, Phillip Mock, Scott Uttech, Mike Reinke, Dave Uttech, Russel Borland, Kris and Dennis Spitz along with IRA rookie contenders Kyle Marten, Josh Walter and Rick Kelsey and other IRA hopefuls.

Plus it should be mentioned that Balog will be making an appearance at a track where's he's scored wins in three different classes. Balog has won with both IRA and NSL this season. The question is which series claims the win if Balog is victorious?

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/ira-sprint-series-title-fight-heating-up/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Does It Again At Kokomo​*
Robert Ballou continued his dream season and opened the Sprint Car Smackdown IV in fine shape as he captured Thursday night's 30-lap feature at Kokomo Speedway.

The Rocklin, Calif., driver made it nine wins for the year, a mark only reached 11 previous times in USAC AMSOIL National Sprint Car history.

Chase Stockon outgunned polesitter Tyler Courtney to take the early lead, with Brady Bacon joining them before a red flag appeared on lap two. It came out just two laps later as seventh-running C.J. Leary caught the gnarly turn-one cushion and barrel rolled into turn-two.

Stockon held the lead as Courtney took second and left Bacon, who was having issues negotiating the curb himself. He dropped spots to ProSource Fast Qualifier Kyle Cummins and Ballou.

On lap eight, Courtney jumped to the high side in turns one and two, but it bit him. He snapped sideways and nearly saved it before catching the wall and flopping over, collecting sixth-running Kevin Thomas Jr. in the process. Courtney walked away and Thomas restarted at the tail.

While things were fairly calm up front, the show was being put on by Wednesday's winner Chris Windom and provisional starter Brady Short. They stormed through the field, with Short using the lower half of the track while Windom ventured above the cushion to run all the way up to sixth.

Bacon and Jerry ***** Jr. raced for fourth as Stockon continued to hold command at the front of the field. Ballou took second with ten to go and caught a caution with nine laps to go.

Ballou stalked Stockon and ran his fastest lap of the race on lap 24, as they came to the line side by side for the lead with Stockon .010 seconds ahead. Ballou swept underneath him through turns one and two with the lead and began to put distance between himself and Stockon.

Windom had taken fifth but then bicycled violently on the cushion and dropped two spots. Short took advantage, sticking his nose in the battle for a top five.

Point leader Ballou was flawless in the closing laps, taking a .957-second win in the Blakesley Auto - TwisterX No. 12 Maxim/Ott.

"I know there's a lot of people up here who don''t want me to win, but we gotta keep racking these wins up if I'm gonna catch Dave Darland on the all-time win list," Ballou said. " It was a challenge for us early, but I knew if I could get through some laps, we would be in good shape. If I wasn't so fat, maybe we wouldn't have that issue. You gotta bide your time in some races, and tonight we just had to get closer to the end. I got off the bottom once and it was a mistake, but I went back down and we were good there. The track definitely threw us a curveball tonight, but they got it racy and we made the most of it."

Stockon capped a fine night that moved him back up to second in points with the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply No. 32 DRC/Fisher.

"To win up here is really difficult, and we were close tonight," Stockon said.

"It's really frustrating to lead all that way and have him go by us late, but he's going good right now. We could run up and kiss the top in one and two, but that dried up some on us, and it blew off pretty good through three and four. We just got too free towards the end. He kept his car stuck down low, and we couldn't quite do that. We're getting there, but need to fine-tune it to get a win here."

Bacon came home third in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar. "This place keeps you on your toes, and obviously tonight was a little different than you usually see here," he said. "I thought I had it going pretty good up top early, but then as it slicked up getting to it and the curb got bigger, I just got too tight on it and almost crashed a few times. The track moved around quite a bit, and you had to keep up with it. The top wasn't the fastest place to be tonight and we didn't get it tight enough, but we got a good solid finish out of it."

Cummins and Short, who started 24th, rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-does-it-again-at-kokomo/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Motors To Moberly Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7172&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

For the first time in 25 years, 410 sprint cars roared around the high banks of Randolph County Raceway near Moberly, Missouri. Danny Lasoski and Terry McCarl remember those events years ago, and they waged a battle for the lead Friday night in front of a large crowd. Lasoski would emerge victorious, registering his eighth win of the season with the FVP National Sprint League.

McCarl shot out from his pole position to lead early in the non-stop 30-lap feature ahead of fellow front row starter, Lasoski, and fourth starting, Brian Brown. The lead trio chose from several different lines on the wide racing surface, while Bryan Clauson overtook Bill Balog for the fourth spot.

Clauson would hit the high side on both ends of the speedway and reel in Brown, passing him for third on lap ten, when Brown got a bit sideways in Turn 2.

While McCarl was cruising on the low side, Lasoski too was making up ground up by the wall in turns one and two. On lap 13, he entered high and came down the banking to overtake McCarl for the lead on the backstretch.

Two laps later, Brown would exit while running in the top five with a broken header on the right side of the car. Lasoski pulled away from McCarl, while Clauson continued running the high side well. He pulled even with McCarl a pair of times, before shooting by with two laps to go.

Lasoski cruised to win ahead of Clauson, McCarl, Ian Madsen and Balog. Tasker Phillips, KSE hard-charger, Brad Loyet, Tim Kaeding, Brooke Tatnell and Logan Forler. Madsen set a new track record in The Minnesota Mafia qualifying with a lap of 13.946 seconds, an average of 129.1 miles per hour on the high-banked ½-mile oval. Lasoski, McCarl and Tatnell won heat races.

"First of all, I'd like to thank the great fans for coming out tonight," said Lasoski in Victory Lane. "Tonight they did a great job with this racetrack. I want to thank Guy Forbrook, Tod Quiring, GoMuddy.com&#8230;Brian Morrison's power is unbelievable. I'm the lucky guy that gets to drive this thing."

"We kept plugging away," Clauson said. "It took a couple laps to get cleaned up. We found a lane that nobody was running. It took me quite a while to get to Terry. I got within three or four car lengths. I just never got to where I could do a slider on him. We were finally able to do that. I would have loved to see the yellow. Danny was really moving and got away, but I'd have liked to have thrown something at him."

"Sometimes it's easier to run second," McCarl said. "I should have been up top, but we just got running so good on the bottom. We just got loose. We've been afraid to tighten up on these tires. We're doing pretty good at Knoxville with them, but we're tight at these other tracks. You try to learn something every night."

The FVP National Sprint League will compete Saturday night, August 29 with $5,000 going to the winner at the Knoxville Raceway in Iowa, and Sunday, August 30 with the IRA at the Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wisconsin.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...-Lasoski-Wins-at-Randolph-County-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oil City Cup Opener To Schatz​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6946&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz waited patiently Friday night at the Oil City Cup at Castrol Raceway as Shane Stewart and Joey Saldana battled each other for the lead for the first two-thirds of the race. When the moment was right, Schatz struck, sliding past the two drivers, then first and second, to take over the lead and eventually score his 26th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"I don't know that we were probably as good as what Shane and Joey were but we just kept running different grooves and got to traffic and had to wait for them to make a mistake," Schatz said. "I don't know what happened but all I know is I came out of there and I didn't see them in front of me anymore. That's always good for when you're trying to pass."

Schatz, who hovered around third most of the night in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car after starting the feature in fifth, found himself in the position on lap 24 as Stewart and Saldana worked their way through traffic. With Saldana on his bumper bar, Stewart caught up with Jason Sides and made contact with the wall before making slight contact with Saldana. The chain of events was the break Schatz needed as he drove by.

The win is the 199th career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory for Schatz and fourth straight at Castrol Raceway.

David Gravel took home the quick time earlier in the night after a lap of 13.359 seconds in qualifying. Stewart and Saldana led the field to the green flag in the feature following a tight battle in the Dash.

Cautions plagued much of the feature, stopping action eight times throughout the main event. As Schatz rose through the field, taking over third by lap five, one constant was the tight battle between Stewart and Saldana. On at least two occasions, Saldana battled past Stewart on a restart only to have the caution fly before a lap could be completed.

On lap nine after several laps of racing, disaster nearly struck for the two leaders as several cars were caught up in a crash in turns three and four. As the field bunched up and the yellow began to wave, Saldana and Stewart weaved their way through, splitting cars and avoiding contact all while maintaining the battle for the lead.

Saldana finally did get around Stewart's No. 2 Eneos/GoPro/KickIt car for the lead on lap 16, as another caution reset the field. Saldana took the high line in turns one and two and Stewart was not able to close the door. He went on to lead lap 16 and the subsequent six laps.

As Saldana began working his way through the back of the pack, the small lead he had built over Stewart and Schatz evaporated. Stewart was all over Saldana eventually, briefly, retaking the lead, but the lapped traffic proved a formidable foe.

"Just trying to get around Sides and he entered in the middle of the track," Stewart said of the incident that cost he and Saldana. "I thought he was going to stay there and he just kind of kept coming and got into me. He never saw me. Typically, he doesn't go that high on the race track."

Schatz got around both drivers in one fell swoop. One more yellow flag lay ahead for the drivers but Schatz easily jumped out to the lead and scored the victory.

"We definitely didn't have the best car," Schatz said. "But with the best team these guys will definitely go back and try to make it better and see if we can't be a little better tomorrow night."

Stewart, who finished second to Schatz was disappointed for the night that could have been.

"We had a great car," Stewart said. "I had a good enough car to win that race pretty easily. I wasn't really sure what to do on all those restarts. I know Joey kept getting a run on me but I felt like if I could get off of four really well he wouldn't be able to get to me and on that last one he got to me&#8230; You've got have a little bit of luck. When you do get on the front row you've got to be able to take advantage of it. It felt like we were able to do that tonight, I just got caught up with a lap car."

Saldana was all smiles as he climbed from his No. 71M Motter Equipment car. The driver and his team have hit their stride in recent weeks and have found success with a series of podium finishes.

"It was a good third place," Saldana said. "This is a fun little race track and lap traffic was just crazy. That is pretty much what got me and Shane, and Donny just snookered us both. That's the way to goes. We had a good car, these have been the two best cars all season so we were hanging right with them tonight but obviously you can see we're third not first or second, so we've got to get a little bit better.

"The guys are working really hard. The Motter car has been fast every time we've been out, it's just trying to seal it up and get a win, the hard part. Hopefully we can do that tomorrow."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Castrol Raceway for the conclusion of the Ninth Annual Oil City Cup. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/oil-city-cup.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...08/Donny-Schatz-Wins-Oil-City-Cup-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Secures Pole For Pittsburgher 100​*
Former Pittsburgher 100 winners Scott Bloomquist and Josh Richards will make-up the front row for Saturday night's $20,000-to-win main event.

Both drivers were heat race winners in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned event. Other heat winners were first-time Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway visitor Jimmy Owens and current Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series point leader Jonathan Davenport.

Bloomquist started off the night by setting the overall Miller Welders Fast Time among the 36 entrants in time trials. He bolted to the lead of Eibach Springs Heat Race No. 1 and looked dominant early on.

Steve Francis started fifth and roared to challenge Bloomquist near the end, managing to pull within a car-length and a half at the finish. Another first-time PPMS visitor, Mike Marlar, finished third and local driver Brandon Burgoon claimed the fourth and final transfer spot.

In CV Products Heat Race No. 2, Jimmy Owens and Dennis Erb Jr. pulled away at the start running first and second the entire 10-lap distance. Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Rookie of the Year candidate Brandon Sheppard fought hard to hold off three other competitors for the third spot. Russ King charged from seventh to gain the fourth and final transfer position.

Josh Richards and Jared Landers ran away from the pack in Simpson Race Products Heat Race No. 3. Landers tried to track down Richards towards the end but Richards crossed the line first to earn the outside pole position for Saturday night's Pittsburgher 100. Chris Brown finished third followed by Eddie Carrier Jr.

In the QA1 Heat Race No. 4, Pearson led the first half of the race until Davenport used the high-side to take the lead after starting third. Davenport then pulled away to earn the fourth starting spot in Saturday's finale. Davey Johnson, a four-time winner of the Pittsburgher 100, finished third and Jackie Boggs got the final spot taking fourth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...bloomquist-secures-pole-for-pittsburgher-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tremont Grabs 7th Albany-Saratoga Prize​*
With one week remaining in the season, point leader Kenny Tremont Jr. put a stranglehold on the Albany-Saratoga Speedway DIRTcar modified championship with his seventh win of the season Friday night.

Tremont's primary challenger, Brett Hearn, was leading Tremont in their weekly charge to the front when he tangled with another car on a lap-16 restart, caught an implement tire marking the inside edge of the three-eighths-mile and lost a front axle. Tremont, who was in seventh, two spots behind Hearn at the time, checked up in time to avoid damage and then worked steadily to the lead after the green reappeared.

Jimmy Cottrell, who led from lap 19 until Tremont took command on lap 26 of the 35 lapper, was second ahead of Elmo Reckner, Don Ronca, early leader Mark Kislowski, Alex Bell, invader Bobby Varin, Keith Flach, Rich Scagliatta and Marc Johnson.

Hearn, who started 20th, was in the top 10 by lap five with Tremont in hot pursuit. Kislowski and Reckner were dueling for the lead when the yellow that led to Hearn's restart demise flew, with Hearn fifth and Tremont seventh.

With order restored, the third running Cottrell went to the outside and swept to the lead, but Tremont was on the way and it was just a matter of time until he took command.

"I saw them tangle in front of me and was lucky to get it slowed down enough not to get caught up," said Tremont. "I got tattooed from the rear but luckily the car was OK. Cottrell is getting better every week in that 8 car and I really had to work to get the lead, but we made it."

Adam Pierson fought his way forward from mid-pack to claim the feature for the visiting USAC DMA midgets, leading Seth Carlson, Derrick Graham, Brett Hearn, and early leader Dean Christensen to the checkers.

Kevin Chaffee, Mark Cole, Scott Holcomb, Johnny Heydenreich and Andy Barrows trailed. The crowd was behind local hero Hearn, making a rare midget start, with Hearn showing sixth at halfway, then battling side by side with Christensen and Chaffee in the waning laps.

Walt Brownell scored in the pro stock feature, leading Jeff Washburn, Rick Stone and Kenny Martin to the stripe, while Jeremy Pitts prevailed over Andrew Buff and Dave Constantino in sportsman action.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ntic/tremont-grabs-7th-albany-saratoga-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*First NSL Win For Henderson​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7015&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Justin Henderson led flag-to-flag to claim his first career feature with the FVP National Sprint League on Saturday night at Knoxville Raceway.

The Sioux Falls, South Dakota driver's win in the 25-lapper was worth $5,000 aboard the BDS Motorsports No. 1.

Henderson shot out from the pole in the 25-lap main event ahead of Mark Dobmeier and Brian Brown. NSL point leader, Danny Lasoski, was fourth, and challenged Brown for several laps before a lap eight caution saw Tasker Phillips spin after contact with another car with eight laps in the books.

Henderson led Dobmeier, Brown, Lasoski and Austin McCarl back to green flag racing. Dobmeier briefly challenged the leader using the high side, but Henderson pulled away in the low groove and then went to work in lapped traffic on the big half-mile. The battles got entertaining back in the pack, as Bryan Clauson duked it out with Ian Madsen, Dusty Zomer and Austin McCarl for the fifth and sixth spot.

Zomer moved into the top five in the late going, while up front, Brown shot by Dobmeier in heavy lapped traffic for second. Brown closed on the leader late, but checkered second, ahead of Dobmeier, Lasoski and Zomer. Ian Madsen, Clauson, Austin McCarl, Lynton Jeffrey and Bronson Maeschen rounded out the top 10.

Henderson also set quick time over the field in The Minnesota Mafia qualifying, while Ryan Bunton, Jeffrey and Lasoski won heats. Madsen took the Hooker Harness B main.

"I just want to talk about Knoxville Raceway and my race team," said Henderson in Victory Lane. "It's like a dream come true coming here every Saturday. I know everyone hears that from the drivers, but it's true. It's the 'Sprint Car Capital of the World' for a reason. BDS Motorsports is proud to race here every week, and I appreciate everything they do."

The FVP National Sprint League will be back in action, Sunday night, August 30 at the Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wisconsin

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...ional-Sprint-League-Feature-at-Knoxville.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Holds Off Schatz At Castrol​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6947&StatType=Race+Results

Daryn Pittman got a nice birthday surprise Saturday night at Castrol Raceway as he drove his No. 9 Great Clips car to victory lane in the finale of the Oil City Cup.

The victory was not an easy one as he battled past a hungry Logan Schuchart and held off a late charging Donny Schatz to score his fourth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season - his first in three months.

"Great team effort for this whole Great Clips team," Pittman said. "It's been a long time, way too long. These guys work too hard and are too good to stay out of victory lane as long as we have."

Pittman said it has been a frustrating year for his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb team - he battled injury early on in the season and success has not come as frequently as it did in the prior two years.

"We just haven't been able to hit on anything and we just threw something at it there in the feature," Pittman said. "I don't know if it's a huge difference or not but man, my car was really good. It wasn't really good at the beginning of the race but it just got better as the race went along which is what you want."

Earlier in the night, another Schatz sweep of the Oil City Cup looked almost inevitable until rare bad luck struck the No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance team. Even then, he did not make it easy on the eventual winner, Pittman.

David Gravel led the field until the first caution on lap 10 as Schuchart worked to hold off Schatz for second. Schatz made it around Schuchart and nearly got around Gravel. On the restart, Schuchart jumped to the lead in his No. 1S Mark Pell Tire Service/Marty Thompson Investments car with Shane Stewart moving into second. Five laps elapsed until a crash involving Joey Saldana and Paul McMahan brought out the red flag.

As the field began to push for the restart, Schatz could not get his car to fire.

"Something got lodged in the fuel shutoff," Schatz said. "You could move the lever but nothing was opening."

A trip to the work area sent Schatz, who won the previous night at Castrol, back to the 16th position.

When the race got back underway with 15 laps to go, Pittman jumped to the lead with Schuchart second, Stewart third and Brad Sweet in fourth.

As Pittman began working his way through traffic on lap 20, the field bunched back up. Sweet got around Stewart for third and Schuchart tried to battle back for the lead. Another caution came out on lap 26 just as Schatz had worked his way back to the fourth position.

The fight was on with four laps remaining. Pittman maintained his lead as Schuchart tried to hold off Sweet in third and Schatz in fourth. With two laps to go, Sweet got a run on Schuchart on the front straight and took over second as the drivers exited turn two. Schuchart threw a slider going into turns three and four but as his car drifted up the track off the turn he made contact with Sweet that sent Sweet into the outside fence. Sweet then went for a tumble. A red flag came out.

Sweet was able to get his car to the work area and fixed to finish the final two laps.

Schatz moved to second position, 14 positions better than where he had been 13 laps earlier, and set his sights on the lead. Pittman however held tough on the single file restart and parked his car on the front stretch. Schatz finished second with Schuchart in third.

"Tony Stewart's guys did a phenomenal job to get me back going," Schatz said of his team. "I had a really good racecar so I had to be somewhat patient and try to get through the best we could. It's a long way to come through there but we got a lot of cars right away. I just wish we would have had a better shot or a few more laps there at the end, but that's the way it goes."

With a win on night one and a second place finish on night two, Schatz took home the 9th annual Oil City Cup championship. It is the third year in a row Schatz's name has been added to the trophy.

An apologetic Schuchart said the move on Sweet was not the cleanest he has ever made.

"I don't want to race like that and I feel bad about it," Schuchart said. "I apologize to the (Kasey Kahne Racing) guys and Brad. I'm just trying to race hard - I really want to win."

"It was a decent run. Congratulations to Daryn and Donny, they drove a great race. It was fun and we're happy to be here."

Pittman complimented crew chief Kale Kahne and crew members Josh Heidkamp and Kolten Gouse for a great job all season despite the frustrations.

"It's been hard for them to keep their heads up and I haven't done a very good job a lot of times when they do give me a good car so for us to finally put a night together and be pretty solid, qualify well and get in the Dash, it's a relief.

"We're still searching, trying to compete with that 15 night in and night out but we're happy with this win. We'll take it and go on to Skagit."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series continues the march west as it next takes on Skagit Speedway's Monster Meltdown on Sept. 4 and 5. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/skagit-speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...e-Oil-City-Cup-Finale-at-Castrol-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Banks $20,000 Pittsburgher 100​*
Scott Bloomquist became the first five-time winner of the Pittsburgher 100 on Saturday at Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway.

Bloomquist took the lead from Jonathan Davenport on lap 85 and then held off Davenport for the $20,000 win in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned event.

Trailing Bloomquist and Davenport to the finish line were Don O'Neal, Jimmy Owens, and Dennis Erb Jr.

"This place is like the Talladega of dirt, it's big, it's fast, the racing is close, and it's a fun track to race on," Bloomquist said.

"We won the first time here in 1989 and we have loved coming here ever since. You know how that track is always going to be, slick fast is what I call it. I was just biding my time, conserving my tires, and once we got around Davenport I knew we were in good shape."

A caution with six laps to go bunched the field up one final time, but it didn't impact Bloomquist one bit.

Davenport maintained his points lead over Bloomquist in the championship standings.

"We were gaining on Scott before that last caution and we sure didn't need that yellow," he said. "We don't have as many laps here as most of the guys, but my crew, Kevin and Lee Roy Rumley and Bryan Liverman worked hard all weekend on this car. I tried my best. It is a momentum track for sure. I want to thank TS Crane, Sundance Services, Sundance Flow Back Well Testing, and Mega Plumbing of the Carolinas. I hope the crowd enjoyed the show."

O'Neal nearly spoiled the race for the top two drivers in the country as he raced his way from 17th to third. At one point O'Neal had wrestled second away from Davenport, but couldn't quite make the slide job stick.

Completing the top 10 were Josh Richards, Kent Robinson, Steve Francis, Keith Barbara, and Mike Marlar.

*The finish:*
Scott Bloomquist, Jonathan Davenport, Don O'Neal, Jimmy Owens, Dennis Erb, Jr., Josh Richards, Kent Robinson, Steve Francis, Keith Barbara, Mike Marlar, Eddie Carrier, Jr., Jared Landers, Chris Brown, Earl Pearson, Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Mason Zeigler, Tim Shaffer, Jackie Boggs, Brandon Burgoon, Gregg Satterlee, Davey Johnson, Devin Moran, Steve Baker, Alex Ferree, Russ King

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/bloomquist-banks-20000-pittsburgher-100/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another Smackdown For Dave Darland​*
Dave Darland calls Kokomo Speedway his home track and he showed why Saturday night, racing to victory in the Sprint Car Smackdown for the third consecutive year.

Darland put the Phillips/Curb-Agajanian - Trench Shoring No. 71p in the lead on lap seven and raced away for his 57th AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Championship victory.

"I love this track, I love these fans and I really love winning the Smackdown. It doesn't get any better than this," said the all-time USAC sprint car victory leader. "My Phillips team gave me a great car again, and I couldn't be happier to get them another one. The O'Connors gave us a good race track and I have to thank them for all their hard work and putting on such a great event.

"It's an unbelievable feeling to do it again. I'm thankful for all the people who help this small team keep getting it done," Darland continued. "I went after them fast tonight, and I knew I just needed to be smooth and limit mistakes once I got out front. It got tough a few times coming up on traffic where it got difficult to see the cushion perfectly, but we kept it up on the fence and finished it off."

Brady Bacon won the night's B&W Auto Mart King of the Hill to earn the pole position for the 40-lap, $10,000-to-win main event, but Chase Stockon shot to the early lead from outside the front row.

On lap three, Bacon's hopes for a win were dashed when he got into the fence, flattening his tire and eventually bringing out a yellow on lap five. He restarted at the tail.

Things got busy up front after the restart, with both Kyle Cummins and Darland assaulting Stockon for the lead as Thomas Meseraull held the fourth spot. The lead trio flashed three wide, with Cummins on the bottom slipping to the lead by inches on lap six over Darland, who was on the extreme high side.

Darland nailed the top through turns one and two, breaking free from Cummins and opening up his advantage that he would never relinquish. Stockon retook second from Cummins on lap 15 and opened up some breathing room.

Behind the front four, it was all-out war from fifth through 10th among 16th-starting Shane Cottle, Tyler Courtney, Jon Stanbrough, Kevin Thomas Jr., Justin Grant and Chris Windom, who destroyed his primary car in hot laps and had to utilize a backup car.

Brady Short joined that fray after starting 17th and made it a seven-car scrap just before the inevitable contact among the group brought out a caution on lap 23 as Courtney got turned around in turn three. He restarted at the tail.

Meseraull also pulled off under that yellow with driveline issues, ending his fourth-place run.

Cottle, Windom, and Stanbrough continued their fight for fourth until another caution five laps later, this time for debris. Stockon used that restart to look underneath Darland, nearing drawing even before Darland gained his momentum and pulled away. Stockon and Cummins restarted their battle for second with five laps to go, this time turning it into a torrid affair as Cummins pulled slidejobs on Stockon only to be crossed back over for the position.

Darland was flawless as he ran right next to the Kokomo concrete, opening up a 2.542-second advantage at the checkers over Stockon, who cleared Cummins again off the final corner to take the second spot in the Superior Tank & Trailer - Crescent Electric Supply No. 32 DRC/Fisher and close Robert Ballou's point lead to 24 markers.

"I couldn't be much happier," Stockon said. "This place is so tough and I'm still not totally in love with it, but we've made great strides. That last restart, I thought we maybe had something for him, but he got his momentum up and my groove kinda went away some. Kyle and I had a heck of a battle for second, and we've raced together for a lot of years, so it's fun to throw it down like that in the last few laps for second at Smackdown. We've struggled at times here, but this week was a big momentum builder for us."

Cummins finished third.

"I like this place a lot and love coming up here for this event," he explained. "It felt like a lot of races we've had down at Haubstadt with Chase and me battling through the middle. Towards the end, I felt like like I was losing ground through the bottom and middle, so I got up top and was better than him at the end, just couldn't clear him. We came up short there, but it was a good weekend and we made a little money. It's been a tough season for us, but this feels pretty good."

Windom and Thomas completed the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/another-smackdown-for-dave-darland/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Poirier Rebounds At Le RPM​*
Steve Poirier had a rough Friday evening as the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints visited the Autodrome Granby. He crashed out early in the event resulting in a disappointing 21st place finish.

All that was washed away on Saturday night at Le RPM Speedway for the defending series champion as he led all 25-laps of the Einstein Construction Group Canada Tour, Fondation 4 Saison Quebec Series A-Main for his sixth win of the season and the 53rd of his career.

"Tonight I was tired and was just hoping for a good night," said Poirier.

"Normally when we are finishing we are on podium or at least in the top five. The luck finally went our way. We had a good starting position, the caution at the right time. I don't think we had the best car but enough that everything aligned for us. Sometimes everything goes against and tonight it was meant to be our night."

Poirier dominated his heat race putting him into the redraw where he drew the pole starting position for the feature. He fired perfectly at the green and beat Tommy Wickham to turn one for the lead. He paced the field for the first three circuits with Mark Smith joining him at the front.

The pair battled with Smith getting the better of Poirier at the exit of the fourth turn on lap four on the outside. Unfortunately for Smith that pass was negated as the red flag came out when Tim Axton, Dale Gosselin and Etienne Girard came together in the fourth turn causing Axton to get upside down. All drivers were uninjured with only Girard able to continue.

"By the time I saw him it was too late to slide him," said Poirier of Smith's pass. "I was going to just let him go and follow him on the top and then we got the yellow. I'm not proud of seeing that top quicker, it was a mistake. It was hard figure out when that top was going to come in."

Poirier, using what he learned from Smith, elected to use the outside groove for the restart. It worked out perfectly for Poirier as he held off Smith who attempted to get by on the bottom. From that point forward the two were glued together as they raced in the first and second positions.

As the race reached the midway point Poirier and Smith continued to pace the field while battling each other and heavy lapped traffic. Poirier used several perfectly timed slide jobs to keep Smith at bay. Smith moved around on the track as he tried to find a way to get by Poirier.

"I was lucky that the first five or six lapped cars were on the inside," stated Poirier. "Eventually I had to slide on the last lap. I was hoping it was the right move with (Dave) Axton because he was in the middle. I decided to slide him and I think I cut his line a little bit. I had no choice because if I had stopped there I think I would have been passed."

The final stages of the race saw Smith right on Poirier's back bumper. Each time Smith attempted to make a move on Poirier he was up for the challenge keeping the Pennsylvania driver behind him. At the checkered it was Poirier claiming his first ever win at the quarter-mile oval.

Smith crossed the line and second with his Patrick Vigneault owned No. 55 and settled for the Quebec series title. He thought he had more for Poirier, but he was too patient in traffic and lost his only opportunity when the caution came out early.

"I kind of showed him (Poirier) where the race track was but that is how it goes," said Smith. "We were still better than he was and I kind of showed him where the track was. I pulled the trigger on him too early then I waited too long toward the end. I was just being too patient. I just ran out of laps. All in and all it was a good race we are taking some of his money now because we won the Quebec championship and that is pretty cool."

Tommy Wickham, who was leading Friday's event before crashing out, finished a close third to the top two with a car he worked all day repairing.

The team was forced to work through the night repair the frame at Alain Bergeron's shop which was damaged in the incident with Poirier at Autodrome Granby.

"Last night was a late night for us with the accident at Granby," said Wickham.

"I have to thank (Alain) Bergeron's guys and my crew. We changed the motor, fixed the frame up and we are here. They made it so we could run tonight. We've had a tough season and this feels good, hopefully it gets us going again."

2014 winner, Michael Parent, raced his way up to the fourth position from eighth while Brewerton, N.Y., driver Jason Barney, completed the top five.

Rounding out the top ten were Lee Ladouceur, Paul Kinney, hard charger Etienne Girard, Matt Tanner and Wickham's teammate Paulie Colagiovanni.

*The finish:*
Steve Poirier, Mark Smith, Tommy Wickham, Michael Parent, Jason Barney, Lee Ladouceur, Paul Kinney, Etienne Girard, Matt Tanner, Paulie Colagiovanni, Dan Douville, Yan Bilodeau, Dave Axton, Denny Peebles, Guilluame Neiderer, Tyler Comeau, Paul Pekkonen, Dale Gosselin, Tim Axton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/poirier-rebounds-at-le-rpm/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ream Tops ASCS Southwest Region At Arizona Speedway​*
ASCS PR (Queen Creek, AZ) - For the third time in 2015, the Invision Auto Body No. 8 driven by Bob Ream, Jr. made the trip to Victory Lane with the ASCS Southwest Region.

Bob's second win in as many starts, and second this season at the Arizona Speedway, Ream collected $1,500 thanks to Desert RV Parts and Service.

Taking off from the runner-up spot, the Service Launch No. 8 was chased to the line by Rick Ziehl who charged from eighth in the Lucas Oil Products No. 20z. Ryan Linder graced the final podium step with Casey Buckman coming from 10th to fourth. Lance Norick completed the top-five.

Kaylene Verville was sixth with Tyler Seavey seventh. Danny Mathus, J.T. Imperial, and Joshua Williams made up the top-ten.

The ASCS Southwest Region competes next at the Aztec Speedway in Aztec, N.M. with the recently added Joe Herrera Memorial. Slated for Saturday, October 3, the event will feature a $4,000 to win / $400 to start A-Feature event.

*Race Results:*

*Heat 1 (8 Laps): *1. 9-Ryan Linder; 2. 75-J.T. Imperial; 3. 41W-Joshua Williams; 4. 4-Ryan Murphy; 5. 55-Brent McKee

*Heat 2 (8 Laps):* 1. 74-Tyler Seavey; 2. 90-Lance Norick; 3. 91-Casey Buckman; 4. 13-Glen Brace; 5. 29-Darrell Sickles

*Heat 3 (8 Laps):* 1. 20Z-Rick Ziehl; 2. 42-Danny Mathus; 3. 8-Bob Ream Jr; 4. 01-Kaylene Verville; 5. 14-Cody Sickles

*A Feature 1 (25 Laps):* 1. 8-Bob Ream Jr[2]; 2. 20Z-Rick Ziehl[8]; 3. 9-Ryan Linder[6]; 4. 91-Casey Buckman[10]; 5. 90-Lance Norick[7]; 6. 01-Kaylene Verville[9]; 7. 74-Tyler Seavey[3]; 8. 42-Danny Mathus[5]; 9. 75-J.T. Imperial[4]; 10. 41W-Joshua Williams[1]; 11. 4-Ryan Murphy[12]; 12. 29-Darrell Sickles[14]; 13. 13-Glen Brace[11]; 14. 14-Cody Sickles[15]; 15. 55-Brent McKee[13]

For continued updates on the ASCS Southwest Region, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/08/30/ream-tops-ascs-southwest-region-at-arizona-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Neuman Captures Badger Midget Finale​*
Jake Neuman captured the 20-lap Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie/Mid-State Equipment Badger Midget Series feature Sunday night at Angell Park Speedway.

The event concluded the season at the track and Badger's 79th season of sanctioning midget auto racing. David Budres and Manic Racing captured the Badger Drivers and Car Owner Championships.

Rookie Derek Childs paced the initial four laps, before Brandon Waelti moved into the top position. Neuman moved into second palce, two laps later and passed Waelti for the lead on eighth lap. Neuman held a one second lead over Budres at the midway point.

Neuman began lapping slower traffic, with six laps remaining, and continued to increase his lead each lap. Budres and Bill Balog waged a great battle behind Neuman. Neuman driving the RAB Racing owned Spike/Fontana No. 57 finished ahead of his teammate Balog who made the pass for second place on the final lap. Budres, Waelti and Aaron Schuck completed the top five. Twenty of the events 22 starters finished the race.

"The team gave me a great car, this is a great way to rebound after last week here at the track," said Neuman, who became the tracks fourth first-time midget feature winner of the season.

*The finish:*
Jake Neuman, Bill Balog, David Budres, Brandon Waelti, Aaron Schuck, Mitchell Davis, Kurt Mayhew, Buddy Luebke, Zach Emmons, Derek Childs, Brad Greenup, Mike Stroik, Danny Smith, Ken Hanson, Tommy Bigelow, John Smith, Randy Reed, Paul Shaffer, Neil Weigen, Scott Zane, Andy Baugh, Johnny Murdock.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/neuman-captures-badger-midget-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Gets Victory With Late Pass​*
Danny Lasoski used a late restart to slide by Brad Loyet and take his ninth FVP National Sprint League feature of the year Sunday night at Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wisconsin. The Dover, Missouri driver won the 30-lap event that was co-sanctioned with the Bumper to Bumper IRA Sprint Series and attracted a 42-car field in the first ever clash between the two series.

Loyet shot out from his pole position to start the main event ahead of Tim Kaeding and Lasoski. Lynton Jeffrey, who started inside row two, lost his nose wing early in the main event and the debris high in turn one brought a caution with five laps in the books.

Loyet led Kaeding, Lasoski, Bill Balog and Bryan Clauson back to green flag racing. Loyet pulled away from the field, entering lapped traffic on lap ten. Meanwhile, Kaeding, Lasoski, Balog, Clauson and Ian Madsen raced through traffic nose to tail in exciting fashion in front of another large crowd that was challenged to stay seated. With 17 laps recorded, Loyet nearly made contact with the lapped car of Matt Juhl. Juhl tagged the wall and tipped over in turn four, bringing the only red flag of the night.

A cushion that had six lapped cars between Loyet and Kaeding was gone on the restart. Lasoski dove under Kaeding to take second when the green flag flew. Meanwhile, Clauson and Balog exchanged the fourth position. One more caution came out on lap 21. A chain reaction involving Lynton Jeffrey and Mike Reinke saw Austin McCarl tangled up as well.

Loyet led Lasoski, Kaeding, Clauson and Balog in a nine lap Dash to the checkers. Lasoski used his sliding move in one and two again, and shot to the lead. He would pull away to win over Loyet, Kaeding, Balog and Clauson. Madsen, Logan Forler, Terry McCarl, Brian Brown and Blake Nimee rounded out the top ten.

Balog set a new track record in qualifying, coming out 39th in the order. He turned a lap of 11.985 seconds on the 1/3-mile oval. Clauson and Lasoski also joined him under the old record set just one week ago by Jordan Goldesberry. Austin McCarl, Terry McCarl, Madsen and Bill Rose won heat races. Mike Reinke won the B main.

"We have a great team," said Lasoski in Victory Lane. "Guy Forbrook has put together a stellar team with Pete, Nate, Brady and Asa. Tod Quiring made this possible. I'd like to thank the fans for coming out. I'd never been here, but I'd sure like to come back! We just want to keep going. The more we race together the better off we are."

"That motor's about 300 degrees right now," said Loyet. "I about melted it down trying to win that thing. It was great to come back to Angell Park. I love this place. I thought we had that one in the bag&#8230;lapped traffic, we were getting through there like crazy. It just wasn't meant to be tonight. We'll come back and try to get another win."

"We didn't have the forward drive we needed," said Kaeding. "I'm happy. I would have rather won. Celebrating my birthday tomorrow&#8230;it would have been a way better way to do it. I've got to thank John Folkens from Folkens Brothers, DJ Dammer&#8230;everybody that helps out with that 3 car. Everyone is worn out."

The FVP National Sprint League's next event will be the $130,000 Jackson Nationals at the Jackson Speedway in Minnesota, Friday, September 4 and Saturday, September 5.

*Results from Angell Park Speedway:*

*FVP A main (started), 30 laps:* 1. 2, Danny Lasoski, Dover, MO [4]; 2. o5, Brad Loyet, Sunset Hills, MO [1]; 3. 3, Tim Kaeding, San Jose, CA [2]; 4. 17B, Bill Balog, Brookfield, WI [6]; 5. 17w, Bryan Clauson, Noblesville, IN [5]; 6. 18, Ian Madsen, St. Mary's, NSW, Aust. [9]; 7. 2L, Logan Forler, Boise, ID [12]; 8. 24, Terry McCarl, Altoona, IA [10]; 9. 21, Brian Brown, Grain Valley, MO [13]; 10. 79, Blake Nimee, Oswego, IL [17]; 11. 02, Mike Reinke, Howard's Grove, WI [20]; 12. 12K, Lynton Jeffrey, Prairie City, IA [3]; 13. 6, Bill Rose, Plainfield, IN [8]; 14. 55, Brooke Tatnell, Sans Souci, NSW, Aust. [16]; 15. 2B, Roger Crockett, Medford, OR [19]; 16. 7TAZ, Tasker Phillips, Pleasantville, IA [23]; 17. 85M, Steve Meyer, Sheboygan Falls, WI [18]; 18. 2w, Scott Neitzel, Beaver Dam, WI [22]; 19. 99, Kyle Marten, Sheboygan Falls, WI [15]; 20. 17A, Austin McCarl, Altoona, IA [7]; 21. 1M, Phillip Mock, Pleasant Prairie, WI [24]; 22. 09, Matt Juhl, Sioux Falls, SD [11]; 23. 65, Jordan Goldesberry, Springfield, IL [14]; 24. 4KX, Kody Kinser, Bloomington, IN [21]. Lap Leaders: Loyet 1-21, Lasoski 22-30. Hard-charger: Reinke. KSE Hard-charger: Phillips.

*Contingencies*

The Minnesota Mafia Quick Time - Bill Balog

Fuel Safe Heat - Austin McCarl

DMI Heat - Terry McCarl

Kaeding Performance Heat - Ian Madsen

Maxim Racing Heat - Brooke Tatnell

Hooker Harness "Locked In Award" - Tasker Phillips

Speedway Graphics "From the Tail Award" - Tasker Phillips

KSE Hard-charger Award - Tasker Phillips

Bell Helmets "Hard Luck Award" - Austin McCarl

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...y-with-Late-Pass-at-Angell-Park-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pete Cosco Memorial Goes To Rudolph​*
Erick Rudolph was the winner of the Pete Cosco Memorial for the DIRTcar 358 Modifieds on CAA Niagara Night at New Humberstone Speedway.

Dennis Lunger Jr. won the main event for the Pinty's RUSH Late Models. Jason Fontaine won the feature for the JC Auto Street Stocks. Evan Curtis (Cosco Haulage Mini Stocks) and Mike Toovey (Mike Knapp Ford Pro 4 Trucks) also collected victories.

Bill Bleich Sr. and Tim Jones led the field of 358 Modified to the green flag with Bleich showing the way early on. Brad Rouse, who was racing in just his second Modified start of his career, worked by Jones to take over second and was followed by Jeff McGinnis, Mat Williamson and Rudolph racing early inside the top five.

With Bleich and Rouse leading the way, McGinnis, Williamson and Rudolph would battle for several laps for third place. When Bleich hit lap traffic, Rouse would use his track knowledge and would take over the lead on lap 22.

Moments after Rouse took over the lead, Williamson and Rudolph would catch Bleich and would pass to move into the top three. While in and out of lap traffic, Erick Rudolph would make his move as he passed Williamson for second and then would pass Rouse for the lead on lap 31.

The driver that was on the move as well was Chad Brachmann. He raced his way into the top five and moves into fourth on lap 42. With Rudolph opening up his lead, Mat Williamson and Chad Brachmann dueled for second.

The lone caution of the event would come out on lap 64 after Steve Schumacher stopped in turn two. On the restart, Williamson would take over the lead from Rudolph but Rudolph, the third generation driver from Ransomville would regain the lead just two laps later. Rudolph opened up the lead and drove on to score the win.

*The finish:*
Erick Rudolph, Mat Williamson, Chad Brachmann, Mark D'llario, Tommy Flannigan, Bill Bleich Sr, Pete Bicknell, Mike Bowman, Brad Rouse, Billy Dunn, Tyler McPherson, Chris Steele, Jeff McGinnis, Robbie Krull, Todd Gordon, Fred Carleton, Brandon Easey, Travis Miller, Scott George, Ken Winfield, Steve Schumacher, Tim Jones, Dave Flannigan Jr, Rick Hoctor

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/pete-cosco-memorial-goes-to-rudolph/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mars Stars In Scheffler Memorial​*
Jimmy Mars won Sunday night's sixth annual George Scheffler Memorial dirt late model race for the Corn Belt Clash series at Oshkosh Speedzone Raceway.

Chad Simpson was the early leader on the slick smooth clay until Jimmy Mars showed his muscle on lap 25 and passed the defending race winner.

From that point on Mars worked the traffic perfectly to keep the lead and win.

It was not easy for Mars as A.J. Diemel pressed him hard and even briefly passed Mars for the lead for a partial lap.

Chad Simpson held on for third but behind him it was hard racing. Mitch McGrath grabbed fourth with Mike Mullen taking fifth.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Mars, A.J. Diemel, Chad Simpson, Mitch McGrath, Mike Mullen, Frank Heckenast Jr., Jason Feger, Nick Anvelink, Paul Parker, David Fieber, Jason Rauen, Taylor Scheffler, Brad Mueller, Lance Mathees, Jason Utter, Justin Schmidt, Jim Schmidt, Doug Blashe, Mark Rose, Mike Stadel, Justin Ritchie, Brett Swedberg, Matt Furman, Rick Scheffler, Spencer Diercks, Mike Fryer.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/mars-stars-in-scheffler-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Heat Tickets Now On Sale​*
Tickets for the second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown are on sale.
General admission seats are available for the marquee 410ci sprint car event, which will be held Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9, 2016, at Cocopah Speedway, by visiting the event's new website - www.CocopahWinterHeat. com.

"Ticket sales are now live and we're excited to see many of the fans from last year return as well as new ones who've heard great things about the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown," Cocopah Speedway Director of Operations Greg Burgess said. "We've also recently debuted a new website specifically for the event, which will make it a lot easier for fans and media to find information."

The website details the daily schedule throughout the five-race, nine-day event and will showcase the latest news. It also provides pictures, videos and results from the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Additionally, fan information about the track and the community is available as well as the rules, format and forms for race teams.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/winter-heat-tickets-now-on-sale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kevin Swindell Continues Recovery​*
Kevin Swindell continues to make progress after suffering a major back injury on Aug. 13 at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway during the FVP Knoxville Nationals.

Swindell, who is currently at the Frazier Rehab Institute in Louisville, Ky., posted another update on his condition on his Twitter account on Tuesday afternoon.

In it, Swindell says that he currently has no mobility below his waist.

"Every day since I've been here life has gotten better," Swindell said. "More mobile. More self sufficient. I have no mobility below my waist but sensation in several places.

"I'm taking part in some new studies which I'm the earliest along in recovery they've ever had, which looks promising. Tomorrow I start a more outpatient type program within that study to start stimulating and waking everything back up," Swindell said.

"The hardest part of this is just patience, giving everything time to heal and swelling to go down before we really know where I'm at," Swindell said. "Spinal cord swelling takes three to six months so there's really no way to put a time frame on it."

Swindell revealed on Aug. 23 that he broke his L-1 and T-7 vertebraes in his back, with each vertebrae requiring eight hour surgeries to repair.

Anyone interested in supporting Swindell's recovery can make a donation to his recovery fund. Donations can be made to: Kevin Swindell Recovery Fund, c/o Spire Sports + Entertainment, P.O. Box 638, Cornelius, N.C. 28031.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/kevin-swindell-continues-recovery/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars Ready For Weekend In Ohio​*
The UNOH All Star season will continue with three consecutive events this Friday through Sunday in the "Buckeye State."

The regional travelers will spend the Labor Day weekend at two different Ohio facilities, working towards an overall winning potential equalling $13,000.

Attica Raceway Park will host the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions during its season-ending "Attica Ambush" on Friday and Saturday.

The Friday night opener will award $3,000 to the main event winner, followed by a $5,000-to-win showcase on Saturday night.

The upcoming holiday weekend will continue with another $5,000-to-win program at the Wayne County Speedway near Orrville, Ohio on Sunday.

It will be the last appearance by the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions at each of the Ohio venues in 2015.

Current UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions point leader Dale Blaney is the most recent winner at Attica Raceway Park during UNOH All Star competition.

The "Low Rider" earned the most recent victory during Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket back on Friday, June 19, 2015.

It was his 16th career UNOH All Star victory at the Attica oval; the most of any UNOH All Star competitor.

Blaney earned the Speedweek win over eventual Fremont/Attica Sprint Title (F.A.S.T.) champion Byron Reed and fellow full-time series competitor Sheldon Haudenschild.

Sheldon Haudenschild is a two-time UNOH All Star main event winner at Wayne County Speedway and is also the most recent winner at the Orrville oval during UNOH All Star competition.

Like Attica, the most recent Wayne County Speedway visit took shape during Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket.

Haudenschild started second during the Speedweek main event; charging forward for the $5,000 payday over Parker Price-Miller and James McFadden.

Dale Blaney will enter the upcoming weekend with a 213-point advantage in the UNOH All Star championship standings. The defending series champion owns 11 victories thus far in 2015, as well as an impressive 23 top-five and 33 top-10 finishes.

Cody Darrah sits second in the championship standings on the strength of two UNOH All Star victories in 2015. The former World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series rookie of the year award winner is less than 80 points ahead of Greg Wilson.

Wilson, the Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket champion, owns three wins in 2015. A pair of former UNOH All Star series champions, Chad Kemenah and Tim Shaffer, round out the top-five in the title chase.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/unoh-all-stars-ready-for-weekend-in-ohio/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Late Model Labor Day Weekend Tripleheader​*
The stars of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series are gearing up for a busy Labor Day weekend. The nation's elite dirt late model teams will tackle three unique venues, with over $165,000 in total prize money up for grabs.

The action will kick off on Friday, September 4th at Attica Raceway Park in Attica, OH. A complete racing program is on tap for the LOLMDS, which includes: Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains, and a 50-lap, $10,000-to-win main event.

Friday night's event will also include a $3,000-to-win program for the UNOH All-Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series. In 2014, Scott Bloomquist held off Steve Francis for his first-ever victory at the 1/3-mile oval. Earl Pearson Jr., Jimmy Owens, and Mason Zeigler completed the top five. For more information, visit: www.atticaracewaypark.com or the call the track office at: (419) 680-5606.

On Saturday, September 5th the LOLMDS will return to Portsmouth Raceway Park in Portsmouth, OH. The Pepsi 50 River Days Rumble will include: Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains, and a 50-lap, $10,000-to-win main event. The Modifieds will serve as a support division on September 5th.

Regional standout, Jackie Boggs of Grayson, KY claimed the Pepsi 50 River Days Rumble in 2014 over Steve Francis, Jared Landers, Eddie Carrier Jr. and Scott Bloomquist. Additional information can be obtained by visiting:www.portsraceway.com or calling (740) 354-3278.

The action heats up on Sunday, September 6th when the LOLMDS takes center stage for the "Hillbilly Hundred" at I-77 Raceway Park in Ripley, WV. The event will include a complete program of: Miller Welders Time Trials, Heat Races, B-Mains, and the 100-lap, $25,000-to-win main event.

A pre-race concert with West Virginia natives, The Marshall Lowry Band is also on tap from 3:00pm - 5:30pm. In 2014, Don O'Neal fended off race-long charges from Jimmy Owens (2nd) and Steve Francis (3rd) to claim his first-career "Hillbilly Hundred" victory. Dennis Erb Jr. and Jonathan Davenport rounded out the top five finishers. To purchase tickets or find more information on the 47th Annual "Hillbilly Hundred," visit: www.racei77.com or call the speedway office at (304) 373-1110.

Jonathan Davenport of Blairsville, Georgia leads the current Lucas OilLate Model Dirt Series Championship standings over two-time champion, Scott Bloomquist. Three-time champion, Jimmy Owens is third, followed by four-time champion, Earl Pearson Jr. Defending champion, Don O'Neal completes the top five in series standings. Sixth through eleventh are: Dennis Erb Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Eddie Carrier Jr., Steve Francis, Jared Landers, and Chris Brown.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/09/03/lucas-oil-late-model-labor-day-weekend-tripleheader-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Friesen Keeps On Rolling​*
Stewart Friesen led the final 88 laps of the Bud Light 100 at Rolling Wheels Raceway to score his third straight Super DIRTcar Series win and a $7,500 payoff in the Petruska Racing Atlas Paving No. 66.

Friesen drew the pole, yielded to Anthony Perrego for 12 laps and then took over. Pat Ward and Danny Johnson stayed with the leader during the first half of the race, but eventual runner-up Larry Wight pressured him the most for the final 20 laps.

Wight could hang with Friesen and gain ground down the backstretch into turn three, but he couldn't make the Gypsum Express No. 99L stick into and off the first turn well enough to ever get to Friesen's door.

Friesen's margin of victory was two car lengths.

"We had radios tonight and Jared (Petruska) said he's coming, but he's a little sketchy in turn one," Friesen said. "We were good. The track changed quite a bit. It would clean off on the restarts and I could open it up a bit. Those red cars (Wight and his teammates Pat Ward and Billy Decker) were ganging up on me, but we were strong."

Ward had a podium finish. Decker finished fourth, several car-lengths back.

Wight passed Decker for third on lap on lap 76 and went by Ward two laps later.

"Late in the race I was getting down on fuel," Wight said. "I had to half-throttle it some. I couldn't enter one as high as he could and I'd lose what I'd gained."

Ward and Danny Johnson, who blew a right rear of lap 47 and never returned, stayed within reach of Friesen after he took the lead from Perrego, while the rest of the field got strung out behind them.

"I went with a softer tire than the 99," Ward said. "It helped me hang around for a while, but when I saw Wight come up on me, I knew I was in trouble. Stewie ran a great race. There was no catching him."

Tim Fuller was a strong and steady fifth after 20 laps of dicing with Decker mid-race.

Brett Hearn started 11th and placed sixth.

Dave Marcuccilli won the sportsman feature.

*The finish:*
Stewart Friesen, Larry Wight, Pat Ward, Billy Decker, Tim Fuller, Brett Hearn, Peter Britten, Matt Sheppard, Jimmy Phelps, Anthony Perrego, Ketih Flach, Justin Haers, Vic Coffey, Mat Williamson, Roy Bresnahan, Adam Roberts, Rich Scagliotta, Rich Regalski Jr., Dan Wiesner, Rick Richner, Tyler Dippel, Gary Tomkins, Jessey Mueller, Mike Mahaney, Jamie Maier, Danny Johnson, Eldon Payne.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/stewart-friesen-keeps-on-rolling/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kay Pulls An IMCA Late Model Hat Trick​*
Justin Kay joined some pretty good company by winning another IMCA Late Model national championship.

Kay won a division-best 17 features and the track championship at Dubuque Speedway to total 814 points and top the national standings for a third consecutive season.

That matches the accomplishment of 2010-2012 king Ray Guss Jr. of Milan, Ill. Kay earns a $5,500 share of a $21,300 point fund to be paid to top 20 finishers in the national ranks.

"The first one is still the best but the third one is pretty cool," Kay said. "National championships get tougher to win. It's cool to be able to do it three years in a row."

Runner-up Matt Ryan of Davenport was just three points off the pace. He raced to 11 feature wins and track titles at Davenport Speedway, Jackson County Speedway in Maquoketa and Quad City Speedway in East Moline, Ill., plus the Allstar Performance Illinois State crown.

Two-time national champion Todd Cooney of Des Moines, Ryan Griffith of Webster City and Andy Nezworski of Buffalo completed the top five.

Nevada's Paul Nagle earned national rookie of the year as well as Allstar Performance Iowa State championship honors. He was 13th nationally.

As many as 20 bonus points, based on average car counts, were awarded for track and special series championships. Ryan got 20 points for his Davenport title, the highest from among his three local titles. Kay's Dubuque crown was accompanied by 17 bonus points.

Other track champions, with bonus points in parenthesis, were Jeff Aikey of Cedar Falls at the Iowa State Fairgrounds Speedway in Des Moines (13); Tyler Bruening of Decorah at Farley Speedway (19); Cooney, at Shelby County Speedway in Harlan (14); Tyler Droste of Waterloo at Independence Motor Speedway (17); Ryan Griffith of Webster City at his hometown Hamilton County Speedway (12); and Kevin Kile at his hometown West Liberty Raceway (16).

John Emerson of Waterloo ruled the Sunday Series (14) held at Stuart Speedway and Benton County Speedway in Vinton.

Kay now owns 58 feature wins over the course of his weekly IMCA Late Model career, all but one of them coming in the last three years. He'll next try to join Guss as the only drivers to win both national and Deery Brothers Summer Series crowns in back-to-back seasons.

Guss did so in 2010 and 2011.

Darrel DeFrance of Marshalltown is also a three-time Late Model national champion, with the 1993, 2006 and 2007 titles to his credit.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/kay-pulls-an-imca-late-model-hat-trick/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bridges Is Fueled To The Finish​*
Johnny Bridges raced to his first-career Lavonia Speedway United Sprint Car Series victory during "Fast Friday" at the three-eighths mile oval, holding off defending series champion Terry Gray in the process.

While many drivers were close on fuel in the closing laps, Bridges stayed cool under pressure and led all 30 laps from the K&N Filters Pole Position to score the win.

"I was real nervous with Terry behind me, and then on that last restart it just started cutting out in the corners," Bridges said. "I was just sitting there going, 'Come on, come on,' and it finally picked back up off the exits of the corners."

"This is my first-ever win at Lavonia, and (past USCS champion) Kenny Adams taught me how to get around this place - so this one's credit to him."

Bridges' cousin Lance Moss, who finished third, said that the fuel factor was a big concern for the frontrunners late in the race.

"We were all wondering if [the fuel] was going to hold up," the driver of the Carbon Raptor No. 23 said after the race. "Eric [Riggins Jr.] and I were having a real good battle there before he ran out, and I really hated to see it end like that. I was having so much fun fighting with him. When we finally got settled out there I knew there was no way I was gonna get back to him, but sometimes you steal a position and today we stole one."

"I'm real happy to finish third after our runs at the Knoxville Nationals. We needed this. I just hate it for Eric. He deserved a good run tonight."

The fuel factor was brought about by a rash of problems, including two red flags and six additional cautions that made for challenging conditions for the 21-car field, with Riggins - the current USCS Southern Thunder regional points leader - stopping on the frontstretch after his fuel issues with four laps to go to bring out the final yellow of the night.

The two red flags was displayed twice before racing could really get established, first at lap two when Kyle Amerson went flipping in turn two and again on the ensuing restart when Brandon McLain went for a similar tumble at the exit of turn four. Both drivers were uninjured.

Despite the many cautions, Gray chased Bridges the entire distance in his Don Berry Construction No. 10 sprinter, but could never get close enough on any of the night's restarts to challenge for the trophy. The Bartlett, Tenn., veteran finished second and unofficially took the national points lead away from his teammate Morgan Turpen in the process.

Moss rounded out the podium in third with 2008 series Rookie of the Year Anthony Nicholson and three-time season winner Marshall Skinner the balance of the top five.

*The finish:*
Johnny Bridges, Terry Gray, Lance Moss, Anthony Nicholson, Marshall Skinner, Morgan Turpen, Nick Roberts, Brian Thomas, Kevin Roberts Jr., Shawn Murray, Darron Orth, Nick Snyder, Eric Riggins Jr., Bob Auld, Jeff Willingham, Joe Larkin, Terry Witherspoon, Ray Bugg, Brandon McLain, Kyle Amerson, J.D. McClary.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/bridges-is-fueled-to-the-finish/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Attica Opener To Darrah​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7155&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Red Lion, Pennsylvania's Cody Darrah led all but the opening lap of UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions feature competition on Friday evening at Attica Raceway Park, securing the $3,000 spoils to help kick-off the "Attica Ambush" weekend in Attica, Ohio.

For Darrah, it was a fourth-career UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory and his third of the 2015 season. The driver of the familiar J&K Salvage sponsored No. 89 survived two main event cautions, while holding off two generations of the Haudenschild family, to clinch a career-first Attica victory.

"This is a place where I used to struggle" said Darrah, "I've learned so much this year racing with (UNOH All Stars) and racing with Dale (Blaney). Where I'm from in central PA, we are spoiled with race tracks and race fans, but (Attica Raceway Park) is one of the premiere tracks in the country."

After starting on the outside of the front row, Sheldon Haudenschild jumped out to an early advantage and led the opening lap, but Cody Darrah would waste no time re-taking command of the position in which he started.

Darrah, who earned the evening's pole position after winning the JE Pistons Dash, reclaimed control on lap two just before the event's first caution was displayed. The former World of Outlaws "Rookie of the Year" would bring the field back to green with two laps recorded and pace the main event until the second caution appeared on lap nine.

Once again, Darrah paced the field back to life, but this time, with no more interruptions; maintaining control of the remaining laps while utilizing the topside of the speedway.

"We started those restarts really slow but we were able to make it work...we kinda made everyone just as bad as we were on the restarts" explained Darrah, "This is a big win for me. My brother is here with us. He is our tire guy this weekend and this is our first win together. I just need to thank my family and crew for giving me the opportunity to do this. We'll try to double-up tomorrow night."

Despite his ability to make the bottom lane around Attica Raceway Park work during late stages of the main event, Sheldon Haudenschild would be forced to settle for second. The son of legendary Jac Haudenschild raced in the runner-up position for 29 circuits, desperately attempting to work his way around leader Cody Darrah. The Wooster, Ohio native inched his way within less than a car-length of Darrah, but would not clear the No. 89.

"I was running second and tried a few things" said Sheldon Haudenschild, "(Cody) was mostly on the top and cheating it a little bit. I just tried to slow down a little bit and make the bottom work. I got right up to his bumper at one point but couldn't really do anything. He was good all night so congratulations to him."

The "Wild Child" Jac Haudenschild would finish third after starting third on the A-main grid. The 28-time UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions winner over the course of his career raced in the final podium position throughout the entire main event. Cole Duncan would rally four positions to finish fourth after starting on the outside of row four. Current UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions point leader Dale Blaney rounded out the evening's top-five after starting 13th.

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will return to competition later this evening, Saturday, September 5, back at the Attica Raceway Park in Attica, Ohio for the second half of the "Attica Ambush" weekend. The regional travelers will battle the best in Ohio for a $5,000 top prize on Saturday night; helping Attica Raceway Park officially close-out its 2015 season.

Pit gates are scheduled to open at 3:30PM on Saturday, September 5, with main gates swinging open at 4 p.m.. Competition is set to hit the racing surface at 7 p.m. (ET).

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH.../Cody-Darrah-Wins-at-Attica-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sammy Swindell Wins First Night At Jackson​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7013&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Sammy Swindell swept night No. 1 of the 37th Annual Jackson Nationals at the Jackson Speedway in Minnesota Friday night. The win assured him of a spot in Saturday night's $25,000-to-win finale.

The Germantown, Tennessee driver led every lap and survived a late scrap with Brian Brown to secure the win. He also set a new one-lap track record in qualifying at 15.491 seconds, breaking Sam Hafertepe Jr.'s four year old mark of 15.601.

Swindell shot from his starting spot outside row two to hit the high side and edge the pole-sitter, Brown, for the early lead. With three laps down, the first caution of the race came out for Tasker Phillips, who spun and collected Paige Polyak. The restart saw Swindell leading Bronw, Ian Madsen, Lynton Jeffrey and Bryan Clauson.

Brown stayed with the leader after the restart, hitting the high side of one and two, while Swindell used the low groove. While the pair battled up front, Craig Dollansky took fifth from Clauson. Danny Lasoski began a charge at that point, outing both Clauson and Dollansky for a top-five spot.

Swindell moved through traffic with ease, and opened up a half straightaway lead before Mark Dobmeier hopped the turn one cushion and took a ground pounder after some serious airtime. He would walk away. Brown hit the middle of turns one and two on the restart and edged in front of Swindell coming off turn two. The two cars contacted, and Brown bobbled.

Madsen took a shot at both of the leaders in turn three, but Brown regained second and followed Swindell to the stripe. Behind Swindell, Brown and Madsen, were Lasoski and Jeffrey. Dollansky, Clauson, Terry McCarl, Travis Whitney and KSE hard-charger, Tim Kaeding rounded out the top 10.

"We got together at the end," said Swindell of his contact with Brown. "It wasn't all my fault, and it wasn't all his fault, but it happened. That's the way it goes. This is an awesome car to drive. We didn't have to do too much to it all night. Awesome things are going to happen with Big Game Treestands back on board."

"It was a good run for us," Brown said. "We've been struggling a little bit this year. To get up there and run with Sammy and contend for the win was good. 25 laps tomorrow&#8230;we're going to come and give it our best! We were pretty decent, we just weren't good enough. Like he said, it probably wasn't all his fault, or my fault. It was two guys going for the win."

"We're really happy to get a podium finish here," Madsen said. "Hopefully, tomorrow night, we can do a couple spots better."

The top 12 in points were locked into Saturday night's main event. Drivers earned points in qualifying, heats and the feature events. The top twelve will accumulate points again Saturday to determine where they will start in the first six rows.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...ll-Wins-Night-1-of-the-Jackson-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Modified Aces Targeting Fall Jamboree​*
Every year, the Labor Day holiday signals a new school year, falling leaves, the start of football season and the approaching end of the racing season.

But for the past 16 years, it has taken on another meaning: the countdown to the biggest event in all of dirt modified racing.

America's undisputed marquee mega-event for dirt modifieds-the Featherlite Fall Jamboree-blasts on Sept. 24, and this year's battle between the Best of the Best the sport has to offer promises to be the biggest ever with the boldest payoffs in event history.

Fans will continue to witness a complete program all three nights highlighted by the United States Modified Touring Series in their final event of the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental and the crowning of the 2015 USMTS National Champion on Thursday night.

The Holley Iron Man Series featuring USRA B-Mods will share the spotlight all three nights. More than 200 cars and drivers are expected in two classes and nearly $200,000 in posted awards possible.

Set for Thursday, Friday and Saturday, Sept. 24-26, USMTS Modifieds will be shooting for a $5,000 each of the first two nights and a whopping $10,000 winner's share on Saturday.

As it has the past three seasons, Thursday's lid-lifter will serve as the final points race in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup while Friday and Saturday's shows will be sanctioned by the United States Racing ***'n with valuable USRA national points on the line.

If you're a big fan of yellow flags, this event probably isn't for you. But if witnessing the "who's who" of dirt modified racing circling the high-banked clay oval of the Deer Creek Speedway at nearly 100 mph, this one is right up your alley.

Ron Jones was the champion of the inaugural event in 1999. Since then, the list of Featherlite Fall Jamboree champions include Johnny Saathoff, Willy Kraft, Mark Noble, Dan Daniels, Kelly Shryock, Chad Kinder, Dean Mahlstedt, Tim Donlinger, Terry Phillips, Joey Jensen and Jason Hughes (the only driver to claim multiple titles).

Rodney Sanders is the defending champion of the event and two-time defending USMTS National Champion. He will enter Thursday's race with hopes of a third title-one that would reward him with a $100,000 payday at the season-ending awards banquet.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/modified-aces-targeting-fall-jamboree/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Stays Hot, Takes Hillbilly Hundred​*
Scott Bloomquist took the lead from defending Hillbilly Hundred winner Don O'Neal on lap 79 and pulled away for the victory on Sunday night at I-77 Raceway Park.

It was Bloomquist's fifth straight Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series win, and the second of his career in the nation's oldest running dirt late model event.

O'Neal came home in second, followed by Jonathan Davenport, Steve Francis, and Devin Moran.

"What a weekend we had. The car was just fantastic all three nights," said Bloomquist. "He [O'Neal] surprised me a little on that one restart. I knew if I could bide my time, we could get back around him. He got up too high in turn four. I don't know if he hit the wall or what, but we were able to get by him."

O'Neal grabbed the lead on a lap 39 restart from Bloomquist as the pair headed into turn number one. O'Neal then had to battle lapped traffic, which allowed Bloomquist and Moran to stay close.

"To win five-in-a-row is pretty spectacular. This might be the toughest series ever. The competition is second to none. You have to be on your game week in and week out with this deal," said Bloomquist.

O'Neal had to hold off Davenport for the runner-up spot.

"We have had a really good car for the last few weeks. Everybody is chasing the zero car and six car right now. They have made everybody step it up. I got just a little too high in turn four and hit the wall just enough to throw the car around," said O'Neal.

Davenport maintained the series points lead with his third-place finish.

"We have kind of struggled on these tight bullring tracks. I am just not used to running on them," said Davenport. "The car was good tonight. I want to thank Lee Roy and Kevin Rumley. We definitely did the best we could tonight. We ran really well in the heat. No doubt 100 laps around here will wear on you. Thanks to all the fans for coming out tonight."

*The finish:*
Scott Bloomquist, Don O'Neal, Jonathan Davenport, Steve Francis, Devin Moran, Chris Brown, Earl Pearson Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Zack Dohm, Travis Brookover, Colton Burdette, Freddie Carpenter, Jared Landers, Brandon Sheppard, Jimmy Owens, Corey DeLancey, Tim Dohm, Austin Kirkpatrick, Steve Casebolt, Tyler Carpenter, Kenney Newhouse, Dennis Erb Jr., Chris Garnes, Paul Wilmoth Jr., Robbie Bostic, Corey Conley, Rick Williams.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...bloomquist-stays-hot-takes-hillbilly-hundred/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheldon Haudenschild Attica Winner​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7156&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Wooster, Ohio's Sheldon Haudenschild continued his breakout season on Saturday night with a $5,000 victory at Attica Raceway Park in Attica, Ohio.

It was Haudenschild's fourth victory of the current season with the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions and the fifth of his career. The pilot of the familiar Southern Pacific Farms No. 93 took command of the 40-lap, "Attica Ambush" finale officially on lap 12; taking advantage of Tim Shaffer's early race misfortune. Haudenschild raced the remaining distance untouched, eventually crossing under the checkers with a near five second advantage over Chad Kemenah and Cody Darrah.

"This is a dream team right now with Bonzai and Zach. We do our work during the week, have a little bit of fun, and go to the track ready every weekend" explained Sheldon Haudenschild, "That's what it takes...being prepared during the week and going to the races on the weekend knowing that you are ready. This is a great way to start it out before going into Wayne County tomorrow. We've been good there, so we'll try to get it done again tomorrow."

Lee Jacobs and Tim Shaffer paced the 24-car grid to "green" at Attica Raceway Park. Jacobs made the early move and took sole command of the main event, eventually losing the top spot to Aliquippa, Pennsylvania's Tim Shaffer after brief contact on lap three. Even after contact, the "Steel City Outlaw" kept his momentum and held the top spot until the event's first and only caution on lap 12. Unfortunately for him, Shaffer would be the victim; coming to a stop on the backstretch for a flat right-rear tire after making contact with the frontstretch wall.

In the mean time, Sheldon Haudenschild charged his way forward from fifth on the grid, finding himself in the runner-up position just before the caution. With Shaffer going pit-side to replace a rear tire, the lead was surrendered to Haudenschild. "Lil Haud" would bring the UNOH All Stars back to green flag conditions, navigating his preferred line near the edge of the racing surface. Despite rubber-down conditions becoming a factor, as well as running into lapped traffic by lap 17, Haudenschild never faltered; eventually sailing away for a second-career Attica Raceway Park victory.

"We were racing (Tim) Shaffer there for the lead and it looked like it was going to be a good race until he got that flat" said Haudenschild, "When the rubber does get down and you get up to the lapped cars that are off the pace, it can be sketchy to slide them because you don't know if the second place car is in the rubber right there...they'll definitely get a run on you."

Chad Kemenah moved himself into the runner-up position soon after the lap 12 restart. The former UNOH All Star series champion would hold on to finish second after starting on the inside of the second row. Friday night winner Cody Darrah crossed the line in the final podium position after racing back and forth with eventual fourth place finisher Chris Andrews. Cap Henry would climb five positions to claim a top-five performance after starting 10th.

"I just want to thank my car owner for sticking this out" said Chad Kemenah, "We've been struggling pretty bad. We are either really good, or we are really bad. My brother works his tail off for me. I just want to thank all of my crew, Paul Kistler, everyone for their hard work. I also want to send out a happy birthday to my car owner's daughter, Lexi. This is a good starting point for us heading into tomorrow...you gotta start somewhere."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...ica-Ambush-Finale-at-Attica-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sammy Swindell Wins Jackson Nationals​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7012&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

A third-place heat run Saturday night was all that kept Sammy Swindell from sweeping the entire weekend at the 37th Annual Jackson Nationals. The Germantown, Tennessee driver's win Saturday night earned him $25,000 aboard the CJB Motorsports/Big Game Treestands No 1. Thomas Kennedy joined his father Lou as a Jackson Nationals champion as well, earning the 360 feature win aboard the family No. 20K.

It took three tries to get the richest race in Minnesota sprint car history going. Lynton Jeffrey came to a stop and retired on the initial start, before Mark Dobmeier spun on the second try. Swindell won a row-one duel with Danny Lasoski to lead early. Craig Dollansky fell into third.

A cone in Turn 4 was thrown onto the racetrack with a lap in the books, bringing another caution. The caution was fortunate for Bryan Clauson, who got over the Turn 1 berm and lost several spots. He would restart fifth behind Swindel, Lasoski, Dollansky and Brian Brown.

Swindell took off on the cushion, while Lasoski pursued him primarily in the low groove in turns one and two. Lasoski slipped a bit on lap 15, allowing Dollansky by him into the runner-up position. Paige Polyak came to a stop before another circuit got in, and the caution came out again. Brian Brown shot to fourth on the restart, while Terry McCarl found his way by Clauson into the top five on lap 17.

Jody Rosenboom came to a stop over the top of turn two with 20 laps in. The five lap Dash to the checkers was full of drama. Dollansky would not go away, and dogged the leader to the end. It appeared Swindell had his win in the bag, when Ryan Bickett came to a stop on the white flag lap.

The green, white, checker finish saw Swindell leading Dollansky and Brown, who had passed Lasoski for third. Swindell kept Dollansky at bay. Clauson retired, out of fuel, and Brown suffered the same fate crossing the line. Lasoski edged him for the show position by .022 seconds. McCarl was fifth, and hard-charger Davey Heskin, Ian Madsen, Bill Balog, Tim Kaeding and Scott Winters rounded out the top ten. Swindell set quick time, while Winters, Dobmeier, Balog and Austin McCarl won heat races. Polyak won the B.

"There was really one good line for me to run," said Swindell in Victory Lane. "I had to make a big mistake for someone to get by me. I knew we were going to wear the tires, so I was going as slow as I could (to save the tires) and still stay up front. Kevin (Swindell), this one's for you. I'm so proud of him."

"It was a great weekend for the TKS Motorsports team," said Dollansky. "We've been battling since we came together in June or July. Don Ott's been helping us out a lot. That was a big help this weekend. Sammy ran a good race. It came down to him making a mistake, and he didn't make a mistake."

"I think (Brown) ran out of fuel for sure," said Lasoski. "Sammy did his job. We both knew whoever sailed on top would have the advantage. I messed up two times and I lost two spots. I hate that for my guys. I was to thank all these fans for coming out and supporting Tod Quiring and the NSL. It's a great start to a wonderful future for this event."

Winnipeg, Manitoba's Thomas Kennedy came into Saturday night as the high point man, starting the 25-lap 360 feature on the pole and left the rest of the field in the dust on his way to the win. With Folkens Brothers Trucking and The Minnesota Mafia adding to the purse, various lap sponsors and a gift certificate from Speedway Motors, Kennedy took home $3,550.

Russ Hall ran a strong second, and registered quick time for the second night in a row. Friday's winner, Seth Bergman was third, ahead of Derrik Lusk and Skylar Prochaska. Chris Martin, Casey Friedrichsen, James Broty, Kevin Flowers and Devin Friedrichsen rounded out the top ten. Martin, Lusk and Lee Grosz won heat races.

"My nerves were crazy," said Kennedy of his demeanor before the race. "I was jittering, I was running back and forth wondering where I was going to start the feature. When I knew I was on the pole, I thought, 'alright'. The next thing I had to worry about was getting the start right, which I did. After that, I was golden and I prevailed. I'm glad we didn't go any longer. I'm out of fuel. The last four laps, I was sputtering. Thanks for all the fans coming out!"

Through the Silent Auction benefiting Kevin Swindell's recovery, $13,600 was raised. The NSL matched that and more, making it an even $30,000 donated to Kevin's recovery.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...Swindell-Drives-to-Jackson-Nationals-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Second Straight For Sheldon Haudenschild​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7157&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

In fantastic fashion, Sheldon Haudenschild earned himself a second consecutive UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory on Sunday night at the Wayne County Speedway near Orrville, Ohio.

The nearby Wooster, Ohio native earned the $5,000 winner's share from near mid-pack; charging to the front after starting tenth on the evening grid. The now five-time UNOH All Star main event winner in 2015 dominated the feature field, crossing under the checkers with a near seven second advantage. The "Low Rider" Dale Blaney and Rob Chaney rounded out the podium finishers.

"This is the best the track has ever been" explained Haudenschild, "Hats off to the track crew. I really hope the fans enjoyed that...thank all of you for coming out tonight. I just want to thank all of my guys again including Bonzai and Zach. We couldn't do it without Southern Pacific Farms. They help make all of this happen."

The "Kunkletown Kid" Ryan Smith and Hartford, Ohio's Dale Blaney led the 24 feature starters to "green" on Sunday night at Wayne County Speedway. Red flag conditions involving a half-dozen competitors would bring the field to rest during the initial start. Travis Philo would suffer the most; getting upside-down just before the flag stand. Philo would walk away unharmed.

Green flag conditions would return with Ryan Smith taking the early advantage. The Kunkletown, Pennsylvania native kept sole command over Dale Blaney and Danny Holtgraver for the first ten circuits. By the 11th circuit, Sheldon Haudenschild was already in hot pursuit; charging his way into third around Phoenix Racing's Danny Holtgraver. Haudenschild would make a big move to the top spot the following lap, driving by Dale Blaney and Ryan Smith on the high-side at the exit of turn two. Even with red flag conditions returning to the speedway on lap 18 for Parker Price-Miller, Haudenschild's momentum never suffered. The 22-year-old rolled away from the field following the lap-18 restart, climbing to a near full straightaway and seven second advantage by the final circuit.

"I kind of figured most of the guys starting ahead of me would run the bottom" said Haudenschild, "The door kinda opened up for me on top and we made it happen."

Current UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions point leader and 11-time winner in 2015 Dale Blaney finished second on Sunday night. Millersburg, Ohio's Rob Chaney raced his way forward from an eighth starting position, ultimately finishing third during the 30-lap main event. Chaney made his move into a podium position on lap 29, getting by Ryan Smith at the exit of turn four. The "Steel City Outlaw" Tim Shaffer made a move around Ryan Smith on the final circuit to secure a fourth place finish; Smith would settle for fifth.

The month of September will resume for the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions with action at the Port Royal Speedway in Port Royal, Pennsylvania. The regional travelers will battle the "Pennsylvania Posse" during the historic "Tuscarora 50" weekend at the "Speed Palace." The Tuscarora weekend will feature back-to-back programs on Friday, September 11, and Saturday, September 12, beginning with the "Night Before The 50" on Friday evening worth $5,000.

Action will resume on Saturday with the 48th running of the "Tuscarora 50," featuring a 50-lap main event for the UNOH All Stars and Pennsylvania's finest. The "Tuscarora 50" will award a minimum of $12,000, with an overall purse reaching $45,000. Both racing programs and the Juniata County Fair will run simultaneously throughout the weekend.

Admission to the Juniata County Fair that surrounds the speedway is free on both nights, with adult race general admission priced at $25 on Friday and $30 on Saturday. Students aged 12 - 18 are admitted to the races for just $7 both nights. Gates for Friday's program will open at 4:30 p.m., with Saturday gates opening at 3 p.m.. Please visit Port Royal Speedway live on the web at www.portroyalspeedway.com for more information.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...-Haudenschild-Makes-it-Back-to-Back-Wins.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown Back In Victory Lane​*
*Race Resutls:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7011&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Two things are certain. Brian Brown has had his share of bad luck this season, and Huset's Speedway near Brandon, South Dakota has not been kind to him over the years. He broke through both obstacles to claim the 35-lap feature at the 3/8-mile oval on Sunday night.

The Grain Valley, Missouri driver started on the pole of the main event and shot out to the early lead over Dusty Zomer and Bill Balog. Balog worked on Zomer and took over second on lap three with Tim Kaeding in tow. The first caution of the race would then come out for Brooke Tatnell, who shelled his driveline on the frontstretch.

The restart saw Brown ahead of Balog, Kaeding, Zomer and Lynton Jeffrey. When the green flew, Kaeding worked under Balog for second. Balog and Jeffrey then dueled, exchanging the third position before seventh running Mark Dobmeier flipped in turn one. He was uninjured.

Brown would maintain his lead over Kaeding, Balog, Jeffrey and Zomer when the green flag flew again. Zomer shot to fourth on the restart. On lap 15, Tasker Phillips and Austin McCarl tangled on the frontstretch. Phillips had a flat left rear, and both would restart at the tail of the field.

With rubber starting to develop on the track, Brown maintained his lead. A furious battled developed between Balog, Kaeding and Zomer. Zomer took third from Balog on lap 22 and second from Kaeding a lap later. Disaster struck for the fourth running Balog on lap 26. He launched over the tire of the lapped car of Troy Schreurs, vaulting high into the turn one fence. He was unhurt. Lynton Jeffrey was caught in an incident that sheared his top wing off, and caused him to surrender fifth.

Following an open red, Brown took the green ahead of Zomer, Kaeding, Terry McCarl and Ian Madsen. Kaeding would work by Zomer for second on lap 29, and shortly after, Zomer would blow his right rear. That set up a six lap Dash to the checkers.

Brown would massage his car to the feature win at the checkers ahead of Kaeding, NMcCarl, Madsen, and Phillips, who came from the tail after his lap 15 incident to claim fifth. Bryan Clauson, Danny Lasoski, Matt Juhl, KSE Hard-charger Dakota Hendrickson and Jeffrey rounded out the top ten. Lasoski set quick time and Brown, Clauson and Kaeding won heat races.

"I've been coming to Huset's since I was a kid," said Brown in Victory Lane. "I'd leave two laps early to be in Victory Lane with Doug (Clark) and Danny (Lasoski) here. When you win a race at Huset's, you've earned it. The track conditions change so much. I ran the top and I was cheating down. I kept seeing Tim (Kaeding) in the corner of my eye. My hat's off to my crew chief, Chad Morgan. He keeps me calmed down, and tells me where I need to be on the track. You don't win this race by yourself&#8230;you have to have a great team. Wyatt Burks just came on board with us and lost his great grandma, so this win is for her."

"I just wanted to make sure I had tire left," said Kaeding. "We got passed there in the rubber by Dusty. We kind of stayed up top too long, but I think it helped us in that we still had some tire in the end. I have to thank everyone who helps out on this car. We finally found something. If this track hadn't taken rubber, we definitely had something for them."

"I kind of found the rubber before everybody, which was good and bad," said Terry McCarl. "I passed some guys in it out there, but I think my tire was worse than anyone's. I was a little conservative there at the end&#8230;especially after Dusty blew his. He's usually pretty good with tires. To get a podium with the NSL is always good. These guys are good out there."

The FVP National Sprint League returns to Eagle Raceway this Friday night, September 11 before moving on to the Jerry Richert Memorial at Cedar Lake Speedway near New Richmond, Wisconsin on Saturday, September 12.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...for-First-FVP-National-Sprint-League-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Scores Skagit Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6949&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Shane Stewart battled Jason Johnson and held firm through a yellow and red flag plagued first half to win night two of the Monster Meltdown at Skagit Speedway on Saturday.

With his win, Stewart claimed his eighth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"It just feels good to get these wins, they're so hard to get," Stewart said. "Starting on the front row was obviously pretty important tonight and the way the track ended up racing, it was pretty tough. And the lap cars were pretty tough."

"I love coming here. The Northwest has some of the best sprint car fans in the country."

The win was even sweeter for Stewart's Larson Marks Racing crew chief Scotty Martin, a native of nearby Camano Island, Wash.

"I was able to win in Oklahoma in front of all my family and friends - it just feels good to win in front of Scotty's friends and family as well," Stewart said. "This has honestly been a dream season for this whole crew, this whole team, everyone that's involved. They work endless hours and they just always keep their heads down and keep pedaling away."

Stewart's win was his first Outlaws win at the track and second ever after winning on a preliminary night of the 2013 Dirt Cup.

Stewart and Jason Johnson started on the front row of the feature, the only one of the weekend after rain canceled the first night of the Monster Meltdown on Friday.

Kerry Madsen battled forward early challenging Stewart for the top spot. The move to second was short lived for Madsen though as a flat tire forced him to work area on a lap five red flag.

The red was one in a series of both red and yellow flags to wave through the first half of the feature.

As Madsen fell back, Joey Saldana fought forward, taking over second until lap 13 when disaster nearly struck for him in turn two as he was racing through traffic. With Saldana relegated back to fourth after nearly spinning, Johnson took the second spot back over and began challenging Stewart for the lead.

Meanwhile, Donny Schatz, who at one point was as far back as eighth place, had steadily worked his way forward, moving his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car into third by lap 13.

With the feature finally rolling unabated by halfway, Schatz looked to second. On lap 26, a several lap battle commenced between Johnson and Schatz for the position. Johnson held him lap after lap until lap 30 when Schatz was able to get a run off of turn four and barrel past the No. 41 Priority Aviation car off of turn two.

Schatz tried in the waning laps to run down Stewart as the No. 2 Eneos/GoPro/KickIt car worked its way through traffic, but he ran out of laps.

"I'm not quite sure how we got through it, other than a great race team," Schatz said. "Some nights you'd like to wipe away and we turned this into a decent night&#8230; At one point we were back in eighth and didn't really feel all that spectacular but you have to wait for the fuel load to come off the car and the car gets a little bit better. That's just part of racing."

Since returning from an early season injury that sidelined him for months, Johnson said his team has worked hard to give him what he needs to finish on the podium.

"We were hoping tonight was the night that we were going to break into victory lane for sure," Johnson said. "These (Outlaw drivers) are the toughest in the world - the toughest in the business and there's a reason why. To be on the podium with these two guys, it's really a good night all together&#8230; This Priority Aviation team just keeps flying around and we keep striving really hard and hopefully a win is right around the corner."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Monday night at Grays Harbor Raceway in Elma, Wash. for the Lucky Eagle Casino and Hotel Outlaw Invasion. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/grays-harbor-raceway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Wins-Monster-Meltdown-at-Skagit-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Levi Jones Named USAC Midget Director​*
As SPEED SPORT first reported in July, the United States Auto Club has named multi-time USAC champion Levi Jones as the new National Midget Racing Director, effective immediately.

Jones brings a wealth of experience to the post, having competed in and won in every National USAC series. His new post will involve a myriad of duties impacting all of USAC's Midget programs and schedules, including the HPD Midget series and its overall direction. In addition to his duties overseeing all Midget racing, Jones will have added focuses on the overall fan experience and track safety at USAC National series events.

Jones was the winner of several USAC National Midget racing events, including the Gold Crown Midget Nationals in Granite City, Ill., plus three Tony Hulman Classic sprint car victories and two 4-Crown Nationals sprint car triumphs and the 2013 Hoosier Hundred Silver Crown race. His USAC National Championships include the 2010 and 2011 Silver Crown Series and the 2005, 2007, 2009, 2010 and 2011 sprint car titles. He also earned a trio of Indiana Sprint Week titles and a pair of Eastern Storm crowns.

"I'm anxious to get started and look forward to working with our participants and race organizers in the coming months as we develop our 2016 series plans," said Jones.

"We are extremely fortunate to have Levi and the enthusiasm he brings to the table," adds USAC President Kevin Miller. "His fresh approach to the current climate surrounding the sport of Midget racing is welcomed as we enter our 61st year of USAC competition."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/levi-jones-named-usac-midget-director/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Gets 200th Career Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6950&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz entered rarefied territory Monday night at Grays Harbor Raceway as he scored his 200th career World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory and joined legends Steve Kinser and Sammy Swindell as the only drivers to ever reach the mark.

The history-making moment occurred after Schatz passed Paul McMahan with two laps remaining in the Lucky Eagle Casino and Hotel Outlaw Invasion feature.

The win comes almost 17 years to the date of Schatz's first-ever series win at Cottage Grove (Ore.) Speedway on Aug. 24, 1998.

"Unbelieveable," Schatz said of his 200th win. "I've just been blessed being around great people my whole life. My family has supported me whole heartedly to this point and these guys I get to race with are awesome. Without their hard work, and all the guys who ever worked for me, there's no way I would have ever got this far."

Speaking of his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team and more specifically crew members Ricky Warner, Steve Swenson and Eric Prutzman, Schatz said they have been together for so long they can read each other like a book.

"They do a great job," Schatz said. "We have great marketing partners, Chevrolet Performance, Bad Boy Buggies, our car owner Tony Stewart - there are not too many people quite like that."

In a season he will not soon forget, Schatz also exceeded his previous single-season win record by recording his 27th series win of the year. He holds a 422 point lead in the championship standings over second place Shane Stewart with 18 features remaining in 2015.

"I enjoy doing this, I love racing these cars, I love being able to race with the guys that I race with," Schatz said. "These milestones have always been hard for me to get over.

"It would have been really cool for me to get this at Cottage Grove but I didn't want to wait that long - that's just the racer mentality. Glad to get it tonight, we're going to enjoy it and maybe a little bit tomorrow. And then we're going to go to Cottage Grove and try to win another one."

Joey Saldana kicked off Monday night by making a little history of his own as he knocked down the 12-year-old track record set by Craig Dollansky. Saldana took home the quick time, his 15th of the season, and added his name to the record book after recording a lap of 11.750 seconds.

Paul McMahan and Brad Sweet led the field to the green flag. Sweet led through the first half of the feature and through two cautions. On a mid-race restart it was McMahan who jumped to the lead in his No. 51 CJB Motorsports/Nyce Crete & Landis car as Sweet slipped back.

It was that same mid-race restart that proved pivotal for Schatz as he battled from fourth to second in less than a lap. Two more cautions waved as a tire cut down on Sweet's car and the 39C of Travis Rilat subsequently slowed on track. When the race got back underway, Shane Stewart, in third, gave chase and a heated battle for second ensued for several laps. At one point Stewart and Schatz almost made contact, but it was McMahan who was in Schatz's sights.

On the final restart, McMahan jumped out early to a commanding lead, but traffic quickly came into play and Schatz closed.

"I wasn't going to catch him without traffic, there's no question," Schatz said. "On that restart he took off and it was really kind of tricky. I couldn't catch him - I was trying everything I could. We needed traffic obviously&#8230; (McMahan) got bottled up behind the 55 and I had to go where he wasn't."

McMahan said his car was too free to run on the bottom of the track and he opened a door for Schatz.

"Donny was able to get underneath me," McMahan said. "I just caught the lap cars and there's no place for them to go with the holes on the bottom and you're hoping they'll get out of the way but they're racing just as hard as we are. I just got beat."

McMahan finished the night in second with Stewart in third, Joey Saldana in fourth and David Gravel in fifth.

Stewart said his No. 2 Larson Marks Racing/GoPro/Eneos car was good the whole race, at one point catching Schatz who was running second, but it fell off a bit after the final restart.

"After that last restart I don't know if it just got a little rougher or what but my pace slowed down a little bit," Stewart said. "I actually thought Paul was checked out and then I saw him get bottled up down there in one and two and I'm like, oh man, I've still got a shot at this. They just got through lap traffic better than I did, plain and simple."

On the front straight following the feature, McMahan and Stewart spoke of Schatz's accomplishment and what this win means.

"Donny is awesome, that whole team is awesome," McMahan said. "They've been together a long time and him getting his 200th win shows how good the guy is."

Stewart complimented Schatz's career and said the moment was special to be part of.

"Donny is doing a great job this year and he's done a great job his whole career in sprint car racing," Stewart said. "Just kind of cool to see and witness his 200th win."






The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Wednesday night at Cottage Grove (Ore.) Speedway. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/cottage-grove-speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...15/09/Donny-Schatz-Gets-200th-Career-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arctic Cat Launches Racing Series​*
Arctic Cat Inc. announced Tuesday it is launching the Stadium Side-by-Side (SXS) Powered by Arctic Cat Racing Series, which will be the undercard, or lead-in race, to the main event at Robby Gordon's Stadium Super Trucks (SST) events.

The new Stadium SXS Series Powered by Arctic Cat will feature 10 Arctic Cat Wildcat side-by-sides driven by Action Sport Athletes, fans and dealers, who will use the same track as the Stadium Super Trucks.

"Our Stadium Wildcat Side-by-Side Series is a result of our partnership with Robby Gordon and our efforts to solidify Arctic Cat as a major sponsor of racing," said Arctic Cat Chief Marketing Officer Greg Williamson. "Our brand stands for exceptional performance and this series reflects Arctic Cat's commitment to delivering the ultimate off-road riding experience."

The first Arctic Cat Stadium SXS Series race will be held Sept. 18-20, 2015, at the Sands Sports Super Show in Costa Mesa, Calif. The series will also race at this year's Las Vegas SST event, which is held in conjunction with the SEMA automotive specialty products convention, in early November.

Starting in the spring of 2016, consumers can register at Arctic Cat dealers to win a chance to drive a Wildcat in the undercard series in front of thousands of fans.

In addition, Arctic Cat will be the proud sponsor of the Team Wildcat Racing SST Truck for the remainder of this race season, as well as next year's season. This sponsorship will put an exciting black and green Arctic Cat truck on the track to compete for the SST Series Championship.

Robby Gordon's SST Series, officially now known as the Speed Energy Formula Off-Road presented by Traxxas, is in its third season. It concludes its 11-race 2015 season in November in Las Vegas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/arctic-cat-launches-racing-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Warriors Return To U.S. 36 Raceway This Saturday​*
Down to the final stretch in the 2015 lineup for the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region, the countdown is at three with the ASCS Warrior's return to the U.S. 36 Raceway in Cameron, Mo. on Saturday, September 12.

In the ASCS Warrior's trip to the ultra high-banked oval on June 19, Austin Alumbaugh was able to pick up the win over Jay Russell with Stu Snyder completing the night's podium. The triumph was Alumbaugh's fourth career victory with the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region. "The Man of Steel" added his fifth career win with the ASCS Warriors 48 hours later at the Double X Speedway.

Following a solid Labor Day Weekend that consisted of a win at the Scotland County Speedway, followed by a fourth and sixth place showing at the Randolph County Raceway, current point's leader Jonathan Cornell finds his advantage at 177 markers over Evan Martin. Corey Nelson made the jump from fifth and currently holds third with 2015 Double X Speedway Champion, Ricky Stangl, fourth followed by Jay Russell to complete the top-five.

Saturday, September 12 at the U.S. 36 Raceway is the Bob Bestgen Memorial presented by Budweiser. Gates will open at 4:00 P.M. with Racing at 8:00 P.M. (CT). The night's lineup will also include A-Modifieds, B-Modifieds, and E-Mods. For more updates on the U.S. 36 Raceway, log onto http://www.us36raceway.com.

For continued updates on the Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region, log onto http://www.ascsracing.com.

*Season So Far:*
Winners: Jonathan Cornell 3, Austin Alumbaugh 2, Jack Dover 2, Randy Martin 1, Aaron Reutzel 1, Tony Bruce, Jr. 1, Johnny Herrera 1, Wayne Johnson 1

*2015 Schedule:*
Date-Track-Location-Winner
4/18/2015-Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, MO-Rain Out
4/25/2015-Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, MO-Rain Out
5/2/2015-Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, MO-Jonathan Cornell
5/7/2015-Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, KS-Rain Out
5/8/2015-Callaway Raceway - Fulton, MO-Rain Out
5/24/2015-Double X Speedway - California, MO-Rain Out
6/12/2015-U.S. 36 Raceway - Cameron, MO-Postponed
6/19/2015-U.S. 36 Raceway - Cameron, MO-Austin Alumbaugh
6/20/2015-Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, MO-Tony Bruce, Jr.
6/21/2015-Double X Speedway - California, MO-Austin Alumbaugh
7/2/2015-Double X Speedway - California, MO-Rain Out
7/3/2015-Callaway Raceway - Fulton, MO-Jack Dover
7/4/2015-Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, MO-Randy Martin
7/5/2015-Double X Speedway - California, MO-Jack Dover
7/26/2015-Double X Speedway - California, MO-Jonathan Cornell
8/23/2015-Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, MO-Aaron Reutzel
9/4/2015-Scotland County Speedway - Memphis, MO-Jonathan Cornell
9/5/2015-Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, MO-Johnny Herrera
9/6/2015-Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, MO-Wayne Johnson
9/12/2015-U.S. 36 Raceway - Cameron, MO-
9/25/2015-Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, MO-
9/26/2015-Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, MO-

*Series Standings (Top 10):*
Pos-Driver-Points
1-Jonathan Cornell-1593
2-Evan Martin-1416
3-Corey Nelson-1257
4-Ricky Lee Stangl-1236
5-Jay Russell-1213
6-Austin Alumbaugh-1197
7-Josh Fisher-1187
8-Kevin Ulmer-1126
9-Danny Thoman-1105
10-Taylor Walton-1060

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/09/09/ascs-warriors-return-to-u-s-36-raceway-this-saturday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars Tune Up For Tuscarora 50​*
For the last time in 2015, the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will battle the "Pennsylvania Posse" on their home dirt. The circuit will invade "Posse Country" on Friday and Saturday at Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway.

UNOH All Star teams have challenged central Pennsylvania's finest on six other occasions in 2015, resulting in one win for the series regulars, three wins for the "Posse" and two for Mother Nature.

The 48th annual Tuscarora 50 is on tap at the Port Royal "Speed Palace" this Saturday evening, featuring a near-$45,000 purse, with a minimum of $12,000 being awarded to the main event winner. In addition, lap money will also be awarded during Saturday's 50-lapper, raising the potential winner's share to an impressive $13,250. The historic weekend will launch on Friday with the Night Before The 50 preliminary program awarding $5,000.

Cody Darrah is the most recent UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions main event winner at the Port Royal Speedway half-mile, earning the Bob Weikert Memorial title worth $18,900 on April 25. The full-time UNOH All Star traveler was one of three full-time competitors to finish inside the top-five back on April 25, including current series point leader Dale Blaney, who finished fourth, and the "Kunkletown Ki,d" Ryan Smith, who rounded out the top-five.

Pennsylvania Posse representative Greg Hodnett is the defending Tuscarora 50 champion at Port Royal Speedway. Hodnett earned the 50-lap triumph over Stevie Smith and Lance Dewease. Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania native Danny Holtgraver was the highest UNOH All Star finisher in 2014, crossing under the final checkers fourth in the running order.

The "Low Rider," Dale Blaney, will lead the UNOH All Stars into battle during the Tuscarora weekend. The pilot of the familiar GoMuddy.com, Big Game Treestands, CH Motorsports, No. 1 sits on top of the current championship standings with a 211-point cushion. Dale Blaney owns 11 UNOH All Star victories thus far in 2015, along with 25 top-five and 35 top-10 finishes during series competition.

Darrah, a three-time UNOH All Star main event winner, will enter the doubleheader at Port Royal Speedway second in the current championship chase on the strength of three victories, 16 top-five and 24 top-10 finishes.

Darrah holds a 101-point advantage over 2015 Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket champion Greg Wilson. Tim Shaffer and Chad Kemenah will enter the Port Royal gates currently fourth and fifth in the UNOH All Star standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/unoh-all-stars-tune-up-for-tuscarora-50/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Scores Again At Cottage Grove​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6951&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Seventeen years ago at Cottage Grove Speedway, Donny Schatz picked up his first ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory. Wednesday night at the track, he added to the record books his 201st series win.

"Every one you win is incredible. You never know when it's going to be your last so I'm just enjoying the hell out of it at the moment," Schatz said. "This is the place I got my first win so it's always had a special place in my heart and I'm glad to be able to win here again tonight."

The win came as Schatz battled past Daryn Pittman in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car on the second lap of the 35-lap feature and held him off through restarts all while effectively maneuvering through traffic.

"You just have to get through there the best that you can," said Schatz, who drives for Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing. "It forces you to change your line up a little bit. A lot of those guys want to be on the bottom so I had to try to run around the top. I just didn't seem to have as much speed there&#8230; It was awful snug the whole race and just kept getting better and better and better. That's what we strive for to make the thing better as the race goes on and be as good as we can at the end."

In addition to the win being career number 201, it was also the 28th of the season for Schatz - the most single-season wins of his career.

Pittman, who ended the night in second, started from the feature pole. He and Schatz battled in the opening laps with Pittman blocking him effectively on lap one, but Schatz got by to lead lap two. Through early cautions Pittman kept his No. 9 Great Clips/Sage Fruit car close to Schatz and then as racing got underway and traffic came in to play, Pittman ran down Schatz. Unfortunately for Pittman, a caution flag waved.

"For whatever reason, the first five laps, I was really struggling and just had no grip," Pittman said. "The longer the race went I felt like my car got better. The race was really getting good there before that caution or red there in the middle. We were right there in heavy lap traffic and had a shot but (Donny) doesn't make many mistakes."

Pittman said Cottage Grove has not historically been a good track for him, so he was happy to get the podium finish.

"It was a lot of fun," Pittman said. "You don't want to run second but I haven't had very many fun seconds this year."

Shane Stewart's path to podium was a bit more challenging as he faced off with Brad Sweet and Jason Solwold. Stewart fell back as far as sixth in his No. 2 Eneos/GoPro car in the first ten laps as he faced several restarts.

In front of him was Solwold, who battled to third on a restart four laps earlier. As the two drivers worked to complete lap 13, Stewart got around him to take the position.

By the midway point in the feature, Brad Sweet was on Stewart's tail and the two drivers fought for position.

"Me and Brad had a pretty good race there in the middle of the race and I could see him a couple of times, I just needed to hit my marks around the bottom," Stewart said.

Stewart was able to do that and he brought his car home in third. He said the track is a tough one for him, so he was happy to get a podium finish. This is fourth podium finish in the last five races for Stewart and his Larson Marks Racing team.

"Happy with a podium finish and we'll carry this momentum into Gold Cup and hopefully we can get some wins there and Antioch and on into the East," Stewart said.






_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action Friday and Saturday for the 62nd annual Gold Cup Race of Champions at Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/gold-cup-race-of-champions._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...z-Scores-Again-at-Cottage-Grove-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Golf Benefit For Swindell Set For Oct. 6​*
A golf tournament benefitting injured race car driver Kevin Swindell has been organized and will take place next month in the greater Charlotte area.

The #BulldogStrong Golf Tournament benefitting Kevin Swindell will be held at Rocky River Golf Club in Concord, N.C. on Tuesday, Oct. 6.

The benefit is designed to help raise donations for the long-term medical care and recovery of driver, Kevin Swindell, who sustained serious spinal cord and back injuries as a result of a racing accident on Aug. 13.

After two major back surgeries and eight days in an Iowa hospital, Kevin was transported to Frazier Rehab Institute in Louisville, Ky. where he's currently being treated for a spinal cord injury, which has left him without mobility below the waist.

There is a long road ahead for Kevin and donations from the Golf Tournament will help ease the burden of the medical expenses for Kevin and his family allowing him to focus solely on his health.

The #BulldogStrong Golf Tournament, which is open to the public, will be held at the Rocky River Golf Club located in Concord, N.C. in correlation with the Oct. 10 NASCAR Sprint Cup Series event at Charlotte Motor Speedway.

The event, which will be held days prior to the Charlotte Cup race, will draw support from many top racing industry professionals and drivers.

The #BulldogStrong Golf Tournament benefitting Kevin Swindell is a collaborative effort and will be run through the Women's Auxiliary of Motorsports (WAM), an Official Charity of NASCAR.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/golf-benefit-for-swindell-set-for-oct-6/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McDowell & Sheppard Star At Eldora​*
Veteran Dale McDowell and young gun Brandon Sheppard rolled to impressive preliminary feature victories on the opening night of Eldora Speedway's 45th World 100, splitting Thursday night's two 25-lap DIRTcar-sanctioned races at the historic half-mile oval.

The $5,000-to-win triumphs put McDowell and Sheppard in prime position for Saturday's $48,000-to-win World 100. Saturday's heat races for the crown jewel event will be set based on drivers' performances on Thursday and in a second night of preliminary action on Friday.

McDowell, who won the World 100 in 2005 and finished second last year, started fourth and battled early with defending World 100 champion Scott Bloomquist and R.J. Conley. But his car quickly came to life and he found the low line and took the lead. He never looked back and took the checkered flag.

"That's my preferred line, McDowell said. "I think that's the best place to take care of your tires. Brandon (Sheppard) looked awfully good around the top, so I think it's just where you get your car balanced. Our package just seems to work in the middle to the bottom - although in the heat race I was able to run up top.

"It takes two different style race cars, two different style setups to run the top and the bottom and be the best at either one. We'll just have to see what the track conditions are, what the preparation is, what the weather may do."

Darrell Lanigan, charged to a second-place finish, while Mike Marlar flirted with Eldora's famous wall to finish third. Last-minute entry Chris Madden, who started 12th, worked his way to fourth, while World of Outlaws Late Models Series point leader Shane Clanton rounded out the top five.

Sheppard, who is just 22, started second in race two, but took the victory.

Early on however, he was in a fierce battle with Eldora favorite Jeep VanWormer as the two fought for control. Making contact on a few occasions, they battled for several laps before Sheppard found speed on the top and pulled away for the victory.

"It feels awesome," said Sheppard. "It's a really prestigious racetrack and my father and grandfather put a lot of hard earned money in my program. It means a lot to them and it means a lot to me because I've put a lot of hard work into the cars and the program.

"We were sitting at Rocket Chassis (in Shinnston, West Virginia) on Tuesday with basically a bare frame and two crew guys and I got it ready and left at midnight and made it here at 7 a.m., on Wednesday. It's a lot of hard work and dedication."

Two-time World 100 winner Jimmy Owens worked his way up to second followed by VanWormer. Dennis Erb Jr., was fourth with Dream winner Jonathan Davenport fifth.

Josh Richards was the fast qualifier for the 106-car field with a lap of 16.604 seconds on the half-mile oval.

*The finish:*
*Race one:* Dale McDowell, Darrell Lanigan, Mike Marlar, Chris Madden, Shane Clanton, Don O'Neal, Earl Pearson Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Kent Robinson, Alex Ferree, Tim McCreadie, Devin Moran, Matt Westfall, RJ. Conley, Josh Richards, Chris Brown, Mason Zeigler, Jay Johnson, Chris Ferguson, Nick Latham, Ricky Weiss, Tim Manville, Austin Hubbard, Dustin Linville.

*Race two:* Brandon Sheppard, Jimmy Owens, Jeep VanWormer, Dennis Erb Jr., Jonathan Davenport, Jimmy Mars, Steve Francis, Frank Heckenast Jr., Brian Shirley, Jason Feger, Chris Simpson, Terry Phillips, Morgan Bagley, Duane Chamberlain, Billy Moyer Jr., Bobby Pierce, Shannon Babb, Steve Casebolt, Chub Frank, Garrett Alberson, Jared Landers, Jason Riggs, Doug Drown, Gregg Satterlee.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dirt-series/mcdowell-sheppard-star-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Aikey Earns Fifth Super Nationals Score​*
After winning a second straight and fourth career IMCA Speedway Motors Super Nationals fueled by Casey's title last September, Jeff Aikey promised to return to Boone Speedway and add to his late model championship collection.

He made good on that promise Thursday night in an epic Deery Brothers Summer Series battle with Justin Kay and Richie Gustin, two other drivers who came into the night looking to race their way into the record book.

Aikey becomes the third driver to win five career Super Nationals crowns and the first to win three in a row.

"After we came here on Memorial Day, I told my crew we had to make the car faster. We had a fast car tonight, let me tell you," said Aikey, who'd qualified through his B feature and started 15th. "I'll be back next year to make it four in a row."

The victory, Aikey's series career 65th, paid $3,510. That amount includes a $510 Speedway Motors Weekly Racing bonus.

Kay was second by not much more than half a car length. The defending series champion and current point leader was seeking a record-tying fourth straight win and started on the pole, but surrendered the front spot to Gustin following an early restart.

Gustin, the 2011 Super Nationals Modified champion, led Kay, Todd Cooney and Tyler Droste into lapped traffic. Aikey was up to sixth when the caution waved again on lap 16.

Tenth-starting Todd Cooney charged past Gustin when the race went green again. The two-time Super Nationals late model king pulled away from the field before getting slowed by lapped traffic and Aikey was first across the stripe when lap 34 was scored.

Cooney exited after a lap 39 yellow. Gustin regained the lead with 10 circuits to go and Kay shuffled Aikey back to third, the front three virtually side-by-side-by-side at the end of lap 44.

Aikey got the lead back coming out of the final turn on lap 47. Kay edged past Gustin with two to go.

"I've been racing for a long time. To beat these young guys feels pretty good," said Aikey, gesturing toward the numbers on the leader board. "I just went where they weren't. My car could go anywhere on the track. I diced where there weren't any other cars."

Gustin, Droste and 14th starting Joel Callahan completed the top five.

Aikey also won Super Nationals features in 1995 and 2004.

The late model program at Boone was postponed from Labor Day because of inclement weather.

*The finish:*
Jeff Aikey, Justin Kay, Richie Gustin, Tyler Droste, Joel Callahan, Jason Hahne, Josh Most, Scott Fitzpatrick, Joe Zrostlik, Robert See, Ryan Dolan, Darrel DeFrance, Al Johnson, Charlie McKenna, Andy Nezworski, Jon Passick, Todd Malmstrom, Curt Schroeder, Todd Cooney, Allan Hopp, Sean Johnson, Greg Kastli, LeRoy Brenner, Corey Zeitner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/aikey-earns-fifth-super-nationals-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Turns Focus to Granby​*
Super DIRTcar Series point leader Matt Sheppard will attempt to increase his Autodrome Granby career-win total to five at the Quebec half-mile Friday, Sept. 11, as well as end Stewart Friesen's current three-race winning streak.

Sheppard struggled uncharacteristically at Rolling Wheels Raceway Sept. 3, but he rallied late in the event to place eighth for his 16th top-10 in 17 starts.

Friesen led the final 88 laps at Rolling Wheels for his third consecutive win which has propelled him into seventh-place in the championship point standings.

Sheppard's closest rival, Brett Hearn, trails him by 95 points. The "Jersey Jet" has six career Super DIRTcar wins at Granby.

Danny Johnson, last year's SDS winner at Granby, will try to regain momentum in the Finger Lakes Livestock Exchange No. 27j. Johnson has only one top-10 finish in his last six starts and has slipped to eighth in the standings.

Following the Autodrome Granby 100, the next event on the Super DIRTcar Series schedule is at Brewerton Speedway Sept. 19.

Friday's race card includes a 50-lap DIRTcar Northeast Pro Stock Series event - the make-up of a June 11 rainout.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-modifieds/sheppard-turns-focus-to-granby/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sean Becker Best In Chico Sprint​*
Sean Becker waited until the last two laps to make his move on leader Justin Sanders to win the 30-lap Civil War Sprint Car Series feature at Silver Dollar Speedway on Wednesday night.

Becker started from the pole after winning the six-lap dash earlier in the evening. The Roseville, Calif., driver explained in victory lane that the race came down to tire management.

"He was checking my tires, I was checking his tires, to see how the track was wearing," said Becker. "It was conserve mode for me as I felt my tires chattering on around lap six or seven but towards the end of the race you really don't care when you see that leader ahead of you you get up on the wheel more and more. His tire was gone, it was going away so I decided to go for it."

Both of Sanders' rear tires were bald after the race. A slip coming off turn four allowed Kyle Hirst to claim the runner up spot in his Roth Motorsports No. 83jr. The unsponsored white No. 18 of Sander's was able to hold on to the third spot after leading 28 laps from his outside pole starting spot.

Andy Gregg finished fourth followed by Dominic Scelzi, who was making his return to racing after suffering a back injury.

The feature race on the quarter-mile high banked clay oval was slowed twice.

Jake Morgan stopped on the track in turn one on lap seven to bring out the first yellow. On lap 16, Colby Copeland spun his car also in turn one.
The 25 lap Joe Hunt Wingless feature was won by Austin Liggett.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/sean-becker-best-in-chico-sprint/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Marks At Port Royal​*
For the first time in his career, Brent Marks planted himself in UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory lane.

The Myerstown, Pa., native made his UNOH All Star victory lane debut during the Night Before The 50 at Port Royal Speedway Friday.

Marks would fend off pole-sitter Ryan Smith and sixth-starting Brock Zearfoss for the $5,000 check, leading the last nine circuits to officially propel himself onto the Port Royal Speedway victory lane stage.

Impressively enough, the win was a second-consecutive at Port Royal Speedway in less than a week. Marks earned the unsanctioned "Labor Day Classic" win on Monday, September 7, worth $4,000.

"This is awesome," said Brent Marks. "This is my first All Star win so this is really special to me. To get two wins in a row here also feels pretty incredible. This car has been on a rail lately&#8230;whatever we did to it, it's working. We were fast all night tonight and those long green flag runs really helped us out. We were able to get by Ryan (Smith) there&#8230;he's one helluva racer and to get by him says a lot."

Jac Haudenschild, who started on the outside of the front row, led the first several circuits of the 30-lap main event until the first caution slowed the field with eight laps in the books. Just after the yellow was displayed, Haudenschild spun and came to a stop in turn two, handing over the top spot to Ryan Smith.

Green-flag conditions would soon return at the half-mile with the Kunkletown, Pennsylvania native maintaining command, followed by third-row starters Brent Marks and Brock Zearfoss.

Even after the event's second caution at the midpoint of the race, Smith appeared to be uncatchable. Marks, who started fifth on the main event grid, eventually closed the gap between himself and Smith and claimed the lead on lap 22.

Unfortunately for Marks, caution flags would reappear on the final circuit, ultimately erasing his half-straightaway lead and setting up a "green, white, checkered" scenario due to UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions rules.

After a quick fuel stop, green flag conditions would resume with Brent Marks in charge, followed by Smith and Zearfoss. The "Myerstown Missile" would survive the final two circuits and cruise home to a $5,000 jackpot. Ryan Smith made it under the final checkers just behind Marks, followed by the "Jonestown Jet" Brock Zearfoss.

"Being out front like that doesn't really allow you to know what's going on behind you" said Ryan Smith, "We didn't quite get the wing back quick enough. We were good, just not good enough. Congratulations to Brent (Marks). Glad to see him back in victory lane, but hopefully we can beat him tomorrow."

*The finish:*
Brent Marks, Ryan Smith, Brock Zearfoss, Mike Erdley, Danny Dietrich, Sheldon Haudenschild, Ryan Taylor, Aaron Ott, Chad Kemenah, Greg Wilson, Cody Darrah, Tim Shaffer, Dale Blaney, Lucas Wolfe, Dylan Cisney, Mike Wagner, Danny Holtgraver, Trenton Sheaffer, Steve Buckwalter, Jac Haudenschild, Greg Hodnett, Cory Haas, Stevie Smith, Dave Ely, Dave Blaney, Andrew Palker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-sprint-cars/its-all-marks-at-port-royal/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Balog Nabs Nebraska Cup​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...4&RaceID=7010&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Bill Balog recorded his second FVP National Sprint League win of the year at the Nebraska Cup Friday night at Eagle Raceway. The win earned the Brookfield, Wisconsin driver $3,911 aboard the B2 Motorsports No. 17B.

Lynton Jeffrey shot out to the early lead in the 20-lap main event ahead of Bill Balog and Ian Madsen. Jeffrey led the first five laps on the heavy 1/3-mile oval.

On lap six, Jeffrey slid slightly in Turn 2 and Balog shot under him to take the point. Driving a new car after destroying his primary mount at Huset's Speedway last Sunday, and utilizing a motor loaned from Hans Lein, Balog pulled away.

Ian Madsen and the KCP Racing crew had a long night after a racing tangle sidelined them in their heat. The Aussie bounced back, however, and grabbed second from Jeffrey at the halfway point.

Balog worked through lapped traffic well, and grabbed the win over Madsen, Jeffrey, Austin McCarl and Tim Kaeding. Brian Brown, Terry McCarl, Matt Juhl, Danny Lasoski and Jack Dover completed the top ten. Jeffrey set quick time over the field, while Juhl, Austin McCarl and Balog won heat races. Dakota Hendrickson was sidelined in qualifying with a motor issue and Phillips was done after his heat race crash.

"That was awesome," said Balog in Victory Lane. "These things are so hard to win. We had to do something. (Jeffrey) got me on the start and got going. I've got to thank Hans (Lein) for his help and everyone that helps on this team. We seem to be going well on the small tracks. We'll see what we can do tomorrow night. The wreck at Huset's definitely set us back, but this car worked well."

The FVP National Sprint League competes at the Jerry Richert Memorial at Cedar Lake Speedway near New Richmond, Wisconsin Saturday night, September 12.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...Balog-Nabs-Nebraska-Cup-at-Eagle-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gold Cup Opener To Stewart​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6952&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Shane Stewart was the class of the field during Friday night's Gold Cup Race of Champions feature at Silver Dollar Speedway. He outpowered Joey Saldana to score his ninth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

The win was also Stewart's first at Silver Dollar Speedway.

"I generally drive really, really bad here. I've had some really good cars here and screwed up and lost a couple of big races here," Stewart said. "To finally get a win here, with these guys, with the amount of competition that's in the pit area, it just says a lot about my (No. 2 GoPro/Eneos team)."

Stewart led the field to the green flag after winning the Dash with a big slider. After a mechanical problem, Andy Gregg, who started on Stewart's outside, spun just after the start collecting Daryn Pittman off of turn two. Back to green, Saldana moved into second with Stewart leading. The two drivers battled side-by-side through turns 1 and 2, down the back straight, through turns 3 and 4 and across the line it was Stewart barely ahead. Saldana tried to fight back, but Stewart built a lead.

A caution flag and red flag waved through the first ten laps as Bobby McMahan powered forward into fourth and challenged Kerry Madsen, who was running third at the time, for position.

When the final restart of the night came out on lap eight, D.J. Netto took advantage. From sixth, he got around David Gravel and McMahan to take over fourth and then set his sights on Kerry Madsen in third.

Stewart, still in the lead, caught traffic by lap 11 and began working his way through. Saldana closed the gap several times but by halfway had not found a way around.

"In the middle of this race this track got really tricky," Stewart said. "When you're leading you always judge yourself off of lap cars and try to judge yourself off of their speed. I got caught up by (Jason Johnson) on a couple of them and I was like I can't get overzealous here because if I do, I'm going to spin out or hit the curb wrong and the cushion just kept getting bigger and bigger."

Netto meanwhile used the traffic to his advantage, closing the gap on Madsen. Netto took over third on lap 22 and quickly ran down Saldana in second. On lap 24, Netto threw a slider on Saldana's No. 71m Motter Equipment car in turns one and two, but Saldana held.

"Netto had a good car and he was coming," Saldana said. "He over drove four there, which is easy to do here. This track is slick to the curb."

As the final five laps ticked by, both drivers tried to find a path to Stewart, but at the finishline, the Larson Marks Racing driver had a nearly two second lead.

"We got to (Jason Johnson) and he was actually running my pace I knew something was going to have to bottle him up to let me get by him," Stewart said. "The good thing about these guys is that generally when you show them your nose they let you go by and that's true sportsmanship. Track position was everything."

For Saldana, the second place run was the 33rd top-five of the season for him. He also picked up his 16th quick time of the year earlier in the night. He said open track was what he really needed to run down Stewart.

"We got to some lap cars there and it was brutal," Saldana said. "You don't want to make a mistake and give up a spot so you actually slow your pace down. And when you slow your pace down it makes it really interesting&#8230; We had a good car and we just came up a little bit short. We'll keep digging and hopefully we come out tomorrow and win this thing."

With his third place run, Hanford, California-native Netto, who sits fourth in the King of the West Series championship points standings with his No. 88N Netto Ag/Penny Newman Grain car, scored his best ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series finish. He was the fastest driver in the first flight of qualifying tonight.

"This team didn't quit. It just came together two weeks ago," Netto said. "I can't say anything more about them. They gave me a great car and we've just been learning together and clicking. We needed a yellow, we maybe would have had a shot but I can't thank (my team) enough."
















_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Silver Dollar Speedway for the conclusion of the 62nd annual Gold Cup Race of Champions._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...15/09/Shane-Stewart-Wins-Gold-Cup-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Rules The World From 18th​*
Jonathan Davenport won the 45th World 100 and became just the fourth driver to sweep the major dirt late model races at Eldora Speedway.

Davenport, who won the Dirt Late Model Dream and $100,000 in June passed Jared Landers for good on lap 66 and won the $48,000 payout for the World 100 in front of a huge and enthusiastic crowd.

Donnie Moran swept the races in 1996 and 1998, while Billy Moyer did so in 2010.

It was an incredible race for Davenport as he started 18th, but worked his way to the front to win his first World 100.

"How about coming from 18th?" Davenport said. "This thing started circling on that bottom and I knew we were going to have a race car then. I just kept circling that bottom and circling that bottom and when the track cleaned up I knew it was time for me to go to the top. I love this place and I love this car. I had great horsepower as well."

Jared Landers started second, but took the lead over polesitter Scott Bloomquist at the start. Landers led for the first 61 laps before Davenport battled him for the next five laps.

They traded slide jobs throughout most of the racing surface, making contact once when Landers re-passed Davenport, before Davenport cleared him on lap 64. Landers was with him for two more laps before Davenport pulled away.

From there he led the rest of the way and beat young Bobby Pierce, who started fifth.

"I have to thank all you fans," Davenport said. "You guys are great. This is unbelievable. We have a dream season and now we have a world season."
Pierce was second, while four-time World 100 winner Bloomquist was third. Landers was fourth, while Steve Francis, who started 13th, finished fifth.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Bobby Pierce, Scott Bloomquist, Jared Landers, Steve Francis, Dale McDowell, Chris Madden, Shane Clanton, Jimmy Mars, Mike Marlar, Eddie Carrier Jr., Shannon Babb, Earl Pearson Jr., Chris Simpson, Frank Heckenast Jr., R.J. Conley, Brian Shirley, Jason Feger, Darrell Lanigan, Dennis Erb Jr., Jeep VanWormer, Chris Brown, Devin Moran, Chub Frank, Tim Manville, Billy Moyer, Terry Phillips, Jimmy Owens, Chris Ferguson, Don O'Neal.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/davenport-rules-the-world-from-18th/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Gold Cup Winner​*
*Race Results*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6953&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

The finale of the 62nd Annual Gold Cup Race of Champions on Saturday night at Silver Dollar Speedway was a tale of two parts - one belonged to Joey Saldana and the other to Donny Schatz.

It was Schatz's part that counted most though as he led the field across the finish.

"It's been a long time since I've been to victory lane here at the Gold Cup," said Schatz who won his first and, until tonight, only Gold Cup championship on Sept. 11, 2004. "I know we won here in the spring but you eye that Gold Cup when you come to this place. Damn proud to win it tonight."

Saldana, who came into the night after a second place run in Friday night's feature at Silver Dollar, led the field to the green flag and held off challenges early. As Schatz quickly battled from sixth to second in just the first five laps, Saldana maintained his lead.

A caution flag waved for the first time on lap 10. When the race restarted he and Schatz engaged in a tight battle for the lead that lasted four laps - Saldana maintained. He quickly caught traffic and that bunched up the top three drivers who, at that point, were Saldana, Schatz and Madsen. As Schatz looked poised to take the lead, another caution flew.

With open track ahead of him, Saldana quickly built up a lead over Schatz on the restart and soon caught traffic. By lap 20, Saldana had his hands full as he worked every line on the track to keep Schatz contained behind him. The two were even side-by-side, wheel-to-wheel for two straight laps as they came off of turn two, but Saldana held the lead.

"He was kind of doing what he had to," Schatz said of Saldana. "I was kind of doing the same thing. If I could hang with him and still try to find another line to run in I knew I was going to eventually get him."

When Saldana again caught traffic, Schatz found his opportunity. As the two worked to complete lap 29, the No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car got around the 71M as they exited turn four.

"Last night we had a good car and I felt like I probably drove too easy just to conserve and get a good finish," Saldana said. "Tonight, I gave it everything I had. I was trying. I was top, middle, bottom trying to make his life miserable. Obviously, he's just waiting for you to make a mistake. He just chomps on you and see you later."

For his portion of the race, Schatz, a five-time winner at Silver Dollar, pulled away from the rest of the field and built a healthy lead. As the battles continued behind him, he cruised across the finishline to score his first Gold Cup win in 11 years.

"It's been a phenomenal year - hats off to this whole Bad Boy Buggies, Chevrolet Performance team," Schatz said. "I honestly think I'm getting too old to drive like a nut and that's what I needed to do there. I had a lot of fun but I'm not in as good a shape as I think I am. I'm played out right now."

"I had a lot of fun. Racing with (Joey Saldana), he's a world class racer. It's fun to be able to race with him and not have somebody turn on you and do all sorts of weird stuff. We were just very glad to get by him."

The win was 29th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season for Schatz. The six-time and reigning series champion has a 428 point lead over second place Shane Stewart in the championship standings.

Saldana, who continues to make up ground on Kerry Madsen for the third place position in the championship standings, credited Schatz and complimented his Motter Motorsports team on another good run.

"If you can be on the front straightaway with the World of Outlaws at the end of the night it's a great accomplishment," Saldana said. "You did a lot as a team. This weekend we were really solid every single night - qualifying, heat race, dash, feature. Definitely very positive for the whole Motter team - looking forward to finishing out the year."

If Saldana had his hands full for the first 29 laps of the feature, Kerry Madsen had his full for the full 40 as he worked hold off Brad Sweet and Stewart for his podium perch.

After starting in third, he briefly slipped back to fourth as Schatz moved forward and Sweet slipped back. He retook the spot on lap 11 and briefly made a run at second on lap 16. It was Stewart though who gave Madsen his biggest challenge of the night.

As the two worked through the final 10 laps, Stewart was all over Madsen. On the last lap the two drivers were side-by-side off of turn two, with the edge to Madsen in three and four. With a slider, big contact was made between the two as they exited turn four, but Madsen maintained his position and the third place finish.

Emotions ran high as the cars filed into the pits following the feature. Stewart drove up next to Madsen and expressed his frustration with the end of the race.

"I was around the bottom there and I didn't think I had time to get to the top and go past Joey so I decided to hold my line," Madsen said. "(Stewart) got beside me going down the backstretch and made a normal slide job and he was mad, but that's just racing. Glad to get a podium with the American Racing Custom Wheels car.

"It was a great run. I thought we had something for (Donny) there and it just didn't work out our way. But I had a great racecar and really enjoyed the race and we'll take that and move on."











_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series wraps up its west coast swing Sunday night at Antioch (Calif.) Speedway. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/antioch-speedway._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...les/2015/09/Donny-Schatz-Gold-Cup-Winner.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marks Sweeps Tuscarora Weekend​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7159&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Despite having to wait an extra day due to Mother Nature, the "Myerstown Missile" Brent Marks never lost his touch, ultimately sweeping the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions Tuscarora 50 weekend at Port Royal Speedway in Port Royal, Pennsylvania.

Including lap money, Marks earned $12,625 for the 50-lap, Tuscarora 50 victory; a third consecutive victory in Port Royal, Pennsylvania for the Myerstown native and a second-consecutive UNOH All Star main event win. Marks took command of the historic 50-lapper on lap 26, charging forward from a 13th starting position to lock himself into the history books. Wooster, Ohio's Sheldon Haudenschild rallied 12 positions to finish second, followed by a ninth-starting Dale Blaney. Brent Marks is the first driver to sweep the Night Before The 50 and Tuscarora 50 since Fred Rahmer in 2005.

"Oh man, this is awesome" said Brent Marks, "This is a race I've wanted to win and this is a race I said we could win. We've went so long without a win this year and now to pull off three in a row is just unbelievable. I just hope I wake up tomorrow and it wasn't a dream. This has been an awesome, awesome week for us. We've been working so hard and this car has been working so good. It was an amazing night."

After a red flag on the initial start involving a spinning Greg Hodnett who collected Ryan Smith and Curt Stroup, feature competition officially ignited with Ryan Taylor and Doug Esh on the front row. Ryan Taylor earned the early advantage and officially led lap one of the 50-lap program. "The Hammer" Doug Esh made an early move on lap two to take over the top spot, keeping control until the event's first fuel stop with seven laps in the books. Three early cautions, including the initial red flag, forced officials to allow teams to refuel with just seven recorded circuits.

"The Hammer" would bring the field back to green with Danny Dietrich and Mike Wagner in tow. After the restart, Dietrich would make a strong move to the front around Doug Esh, officially leading lap eight. Contact between Dietrich and Esh on lap nine would send Esh hard into the backstretch, inside guardrail, bringing out another caution. Danny Dietrich would also be forced to go pit-side with a damaged right-rear wheel due to contact with the #07 of Esh. Mike Wagner would inherit command. Danny Dietrich would return and tag the field.

Ryan Taylor and Sheldon Haudenschild, who started 14th, chased Wagner back to "green" with eight laps in the books, but not for long. Haudenschild rolled around Taylor and eventually Wagner to take command and officially lead lap nine. The twenty-two-year-old kept control until the event's scheduled "red" with 25 laps in the books. Brent Marks, who started 13th on the main event grid, worked his way to second by the 25-lap break, followed by the "Low Rider" Dale Blaney who started on the inside of row ten.

Sheldon Haudenschild brought the field back to green flag conditions for the second, 25-lap segment, but had company in a hurry. The "Myerstown Missile" Brent Marks utilized the top-side of the speedway to work around Haudenschild for the lead, taking over the "Tuscarora 50" field officially on lap 26. The pilot of the familiar BAPS, Diamond Toyota, #19M would stay out front the entire second, caution-free segment, ultimately winning a career-first "Tuscarora 50" main event. Sheldon Haudenschild would cross the flag stand second, followed by Hartford, Ohio's Dale Blaney.

"We got up front pretty quick there and we had a really good car" said Sheldon Haudenschild after finishing second, "We put a lot of hard work into this deal and to not get the win after leading is a bummer. Congrats to Brent Marks...definitely happy for those guys. He did a great job. I kinda messed up on that restart, but we won't let that happen again."

_The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will continue their 2015 season next Friday and Saturday with back-to-back programs at the Fremont Speedway in Fremont, Ohio. The annual "Jim Ford Classic" will highlight action at "The Track That Action Built" on September 18-19, featuring a $10,000-to-win main event to heighten the weekend on Saturday night.

The UNOH All Stars have made 119 prior appearances at Fremont Speedway dating back to June 21, 1980. Greg Wilson is the most recent UNOH All Star winner at Fremont Speedway, capturing the Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket main event win back on Thursday, June 25, 2015._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/~/media/A2E025417E1A4A34987EB986C575538C.ashx?w=602&h=345


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pittman Wins Again At Antioch​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6954&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Daryn Pittman picked up the 2015 Antioch Speedway sweep Sunday night after winning his second World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature of the season at the track.

Pittman fought a hard battle past Joey Saldana and then held off him and Tyler Walker through the remaining laps of the feature. It was the fifth series win of the season for Pittman and his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb team.

"Hats off to this whole Great Clips team," Pittman said. "They do a great job. This was a different track than what we're used to. Really dried up and we were free all night. I haven't yelled much at (my crew chief Kale Kahne) all year that I was loose and all night we were pretty free. He got it pretty good there for the end. Obviously, we had some breaks go our way but man these guys just keep working their tails off."

Pittman picked up the earlier win during the series' appearance at Antioch on March 29.

Saldana brought the field to the green flag and was wheel-to-wheel with Schatz through much of the first lap. He held him off through the next three laps and then Schatz caught him again. Side-by-side once again, Schatz battled past on the bottom of turn four to take the lead.

The move was short lived for Schatz though as rare bad luck struck. A flat right rear tire forced him to the work area on a lap nine caution. As he reentered the track at the tail end of the field, Joey Saldana took over the lead. On the restart, Pittman looked to the lead as Tyler Walker took over second.

"Donny got the lead and I was hanging right with Joey and even Joey was staying right with the 15 before the caution," Pittman said. "I think Joey just messed up a little going into one and two. He didn't commit to the top and missed the bottom and just kind of got stuck there in the middle. I luckily got by him."

As Pittman built up a lead through the middle portion of the race, Saldana had his hands full with Walker. Pittman caught the back of the field on lap 19 and began working his way through traffic. Two laps later, Walker finally found an opening and cleared Saldana as the two drove off of turn two. The next lap, the first of four late race cautions flew.

With Walker around, Saldana stayed close looking for a way around. On lap 25, Saldana threw a slider on Walker in turns three and four, but Walker held the spot. The final caution fell with three laps remaining.

On the restart, Saldana got the opportunity he needed. He worked the slider in three and four again, he missed the mark the first time, but battled past on the second attempt with two laps to go.

"It was weird - we tightened our car up a bunch and I was dead loose from the word go," Saldana said. "So we just hung in there as long as we could and then Tyler was getting loose there at the end and we got a run on him there and there was only a few laps left so you've just got to do what you can in a short time."

Pittman crossed the line first with Saldana, Walker, Sweet and Paul McMahan following.

With his wife and two daughters in victory lane, Pittman thanked them for their support.

"This can be a tough schedule as many races as we run and as long as we're gone from home," Pittman said. "To have my family out here, it means the world for them to be at all the races, especially when we win&#8230; Great win, great way to leave California and hopefully we can keep it going here for the rest of the year."

Saldana's finish was his third straight second place finish.

"Good runner-up finish for us," Saldana said. "We'll take it and keep digging."

After two disappointing runs in his return with the World of Outlaws at the Gold Cup, a jubilant Walker thanked his Richie Rich Motorsports team.

"I've got a great team around me, I have great fans and great support," Walker said. "It's a big change from where I was three or four months ago. I'll just keep doing what I love doing and surrounding myself with good people and we'll end up two more spots ahead next time."






_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action at Clay County Fair Speedway on Friday, Sept. 18 for the Arnold Motor Supply Shootout. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/clay-county-fairgrounds._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../Daryn-Pittman-Sweeps-Outlaws-at-Antioch.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Expanded National Open Format Announced​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and Williams Grove Speedway have announced the format for the newly expanded, three-day Champion Racing Oil National Open, Thursday, Oct. 1 to Saturday, Oct. 3. 
Already one of the biggest events on the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series schedule, the $50,000-to-win National Open will get bigger this year.

"We are excited to build on the history and tradition of the National Open," said World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers. "Williams Grove Speedway is one of the great motorsports venues in America and we are thrilled to continue to grow this event with them."

The first two nights of the event, Thursday and Friday, will feature a standard World of Outlaws two-flight qualifying format and subsequent show. Each night's feature will be 25 laps with a $10,000-to-win prize. National Open Event Points will be awarded for final position in time trials, heat races, C main, Last Chance Showdown and the feature.

The new points system will reward drivers for consistency throughout the event and is ultimately used to determine the lineups on the final night of the National Open.

The time trial leader is awarded 200 points with each subsequent position receiving two fewer points than the last; Heat race winners receive 100 points with each subsequent position receiving three fewer points than the last; the C main awards 94 points to the third place finisher with the top-two transferring into the Last Chance Showdown and each subsequent position after third receiving four fewer points than the last; the third place finisher in the Last Chance Showdown receives 150 points with each subsequent position receiving four fewer points; and the A main winner receives 250 points with each subsequent car receiving four fewer points than the last.

The Heat race lineups will be straight up utilizing combined event points. Heat race finishes on the final night will be awarded points and added to the combined event points. The Dash will be made up of the Heat race winners, the four highest combined event point leaders and the top one or two in event points that did not win their Heat but did make the transfer. The overall Dash lineup will be determined by combined event points.

Each of the rest of the races will be lined up by total combined event points with the Dash field setting the first 10 positions in the feature and the Last Chance Showdown transfers tagging the back of the A main. Four maximum provisionals can be utilized on each race night (two for World of Outlaws platinum teams and two for Williams Grove Speedway regulars).

"The National Open is one of the biggest events in the country and by extending it another day, we have the opportunity to make it bigger than ever," said Williams Grove Speedway General Manager Justin Loh. "The additional day and format change allows us to attract more teams and fans to be a part of this already great tradition."

Fans are invited to participate in the Fantasy Dirt Challenge during National Open weekend. Participants will choose a team of drivers entered in the National Open and compete against others to earn points and win prizes including gift certificates, tickets and apparel. The challenge is free to enter but limited to the first 1,000 entries. Email [email protected] and provide your name and email address in the body of the email with "National Open" in the subject line to participate. Instructions, scoring information and a selection sheet will be provided as the event draws closer.

Great seats remain for the 2015 National Open at Williams Grove Speedway. To purchase your seats for the event, call (717) 697-5000.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...acing-Oil-National-Open-Format-Announced.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*USCS Hosting Kevin Swindell Benefit​*
The United Sprint Car Series presented by K&N Filters and Riverside Int'l Speedway in West Memphis, Ark., will host a benefit for the recovery of Kevin Swindell on Nov. 13-14 during the series sixth annual USCS Fall Nationals.

Several fund raising activities will occur with the event to help raise money to assist in Swindell's recovery expenses including a silent auction of items being presently gathered. Many details will be released in regards to the benefit event over the next two months prior to the event.

Swindell was injured during the 2015 Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway in August. He is presently in the recovery and rehabilitation process from serious spinal injuries as a result of his accident.

"The USCS Fall Nationals is possibly the last event for winged sprint cars to be held during the 2015 season," said USCS Founder and President Pete Walton. "Since our event is being held near Kevin's hometown, we though the timing would be really good to do what we could to help this young man with the expenses of his recovery in this small way.

"I have really been impressed by those who have already stepped forward for Kevin in only the month that has passed by. I hope those who want to be a part of this benefit and in some way to pay tribute to this talented young man will mark their calendar and and participate as a donor, as a racer or attend the event as a spectator," said Walton.

The 26-year-old Swindell is a four-time Chili Bowl National Midget champion. He was the 2005 National Sprint Car Hall of Fame 360 and 410 sprint car Rookie of the Year. He was also the youngest driver to ever win a World of Outlaws sprint car main event.

"If I am correct, Kevin Swindell's 2005 sprint car Rookie of the Year 360 sprint car season accomplishments included five victories in United Sprint Car Series main events at paved ovals," said Walton. "He competed in 10 USCS paved track events that season and broke existing track records at several of the ovals. He was also the runner-up in the Short Track Nationals at I-30 Speedway in his only 360 sprint car appearance on dirt. His other competition as a 16 year-old sprint car driver that season was primarily with the World of Outlaws in 410 sprint cars."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/uscs-hosting-kevin-swindell-benefit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Stars Gear Up For Jim Ford Classic​*
The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions campaign will continue during the upcoming weekend with a visit to the Fremont Speedway in Fremont, Ohio.

The eighth annual Jim Ford Classic doubleheader weekend will take over the Fremont Speedway grounds on Friday and Saturday with back-to-back UNOH All Star programs.

Action will ignite on Friday evening with a $3,000-to-win main event for the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions, followed by the Jim Ford Classic finale worth $10,000 on Saturday.

Hartford, Ohio's Dale Blaney is the defending event champion, sweeping both nights of competition in 2014. The defending UNOH All Star champion has earned Jim Ford Classic high honors three times during its seven year existence, winning titles in 2008, '13 and '14. Tim Shaffer is also a three-time champion, winning two in a row in 2009 and '10, as well as one more in 2012.

Former Fremont/Attica Sprint Title champion Bryan Sebetto kept Tim Shaffer from winning four consecutive with a "Jim Ford Classic" victory in 2011.

Fremont Speedway has been a home to UNOH All Star competition for over 35 years, making 119 total appearances since June 21, 1980.

UNOH All Star travelers last visited "The Track That Action Built" back on June 25, 2015 during Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket. It was Greg Wilson earning the $5,000 payday, holding off Tim Shaffer and Dale Blaney during the 40-lap contest.

Wilson would go on to win the Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket crown.

The doubleheader will count for two of the last five shows on the UNOH All Star calendar. The "Low Rider," Dale Blaney sits in command of the 2015 title chase with 4670 points, a 207 point advantage over Red Lion, Pa.'s Cody Darrah.

Blaney owns 11 UNOH All Star victories thus far in 2015, as well as 26 top-five and 36 top-10 finishes. Cody Darrah and Greg Wilson find themselves second and third in the current UNOH All Star point standings, separated by 99 markers with three series victories each.

Only two points behind Wilson sits fellow former series champion Chad Kemenah. Kemenah is a one-time winner during UNOH All Star competition, entering the weekend with a near 150-point advantage over Aliquippa, Pa.'s Tim Shaffer.

Shaffer, known by most as the "Steel City Outlaw," is also a one-time winner this season, only two points ahead of five-time series winner Sheldon Haudenschild. Ryan Smith, Danny Holtgraver, Travis Philo, and Danny Smith round out the top 20 in the UNOH All Star championship standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/all-stars-gear-up-for-jim-ford-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL Launching 360 Sprint Car Series​*
The National Sprint League has announced plans to launch the GOMUDDY.COM 360 Sprint Car Series in 2016.

The series will boast a unique $500,000+ point fund called the Cash Bowl..

Each driver competing in any GOMUDDY.COM NSL sanctioned events accumulates points and dollars based on their finishing position in features.

The unique structure allows a competitor to race in any region and participate in any given scheduled NSL event and accumulate points and dollars to be paid out of the Cash Bowl.

The Cash Bowl point structure has been established for regional events and also national events.

The GOMUDDY.COM National Sprint League is well on its way to scheduling more than 150 regional events and more than six National events. The National events will boast a $50,000 two-day purse and also triple Cash Bowl points.

Detailed information on the GOMUDDY.COM NSL 360 series is available at www.nationalsprintleague.com. Go to the Rules/Downloads page on the website for more information on minimum race purses, Cash Bowl awards and requirements.

"I think we have come up with a great concept for all racers that will run NSL events around the country," said NSL National Director Tommie Estes. "It's going to be a very exciting year in 2016"

"We are super excited to announce our GOMUDDY.COM NSL 360 series for 2016," said series founder Tod Quiring. "We have put together an extremely unique program for this series that will allow every NSL competitor in the country to compete in as many of our NSL sanctioned events as they desire and accumulate points and money to be paid as a bonus from our $500,000+ Cash Bowl. The NSL events will also be extremely affordable for the promoter. Our NSL series is very financially strong and we are planning to continue to add programs that are fan friendly and also give back to our loyal competitors. In our series the more you race the better you finish the more points you accumulate the more money you receive out of the Cash Bowl. This has been long overdue."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/nsl-launching-360-sprint-car-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Rules The World From 18th​*
Jonathan Davenport won the 45th World 100 and became just the fourth driver to sweep the major dirt late model races at Eldora Speedway.

Davenport, who won the Dirt Late Model Dream and $100,000 in June passed Jared Landers for good on lap 66 and won the $48,000 payout for the World 100 in front of a huge and enthusiastic crowd.

Donnie Moran swept the races in 1996 and 1998, while Billy Moyer did so in 2010.

It was an incredible race for Davenport as he started 18th, but worked his way to the front to win his first World 100.

"How about coming from 18th?" Davenport said. "This thing started circling on that bottom and I knew we were going to have a race car then. I just kept circling that bottom and circling that bottom and when the track cleaned up I knew it was time for me to go to the top. I love this place and I love this car. I had great horsepower as well."

Jared Landers started second, but took the lead over polesitter Scott Bloomquist at the start. Landers led for the first 61 laps before Davenport battled him for the next five laps.

They traded slide jobs throughout most of the racing surface, making contact once when Landers re-passed Davenport, before Davenport cleared him on lap 64. Landers was with him for two more laps before Davenport pulled away.
From there he led the rest of the way and beat young Bobby Pierce, who started fifth.

"I have to thank all you fans," Davenport said. "You guys are great. This is unbelievable. We have a dream season and now we have a world season."

Pierce was second, while four-time World 100 winner Bloomquist was third.

Landers was fourth, while Steve Francis, who started 13th, finished fifth.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Bobby Pierce, Scott Bloomquist, Jared Landers, Steve Francis, Dale McDowell, Chris Madden, Shane Clanton, Jimmy Mars, Mike Marlar, Eddie Carrier Jr., Shannon Babb, Earl Pearson Jr., Chris Simpson, Frank Heckenast Jr., R.J. Conley, Brian Shirley, Jason Feger, Darrell Lanigan, Dennis Erb Jr., Jeep VanWormer, Chris Brown, Devin Moran, Chub Frank, Tim Manville, Billy Moyer, Terry Phillips, Jimmy Owens, Chris Ferguson, Don O'Neal.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/davenport-rules-the-world-from-18th/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Announces 4-Crown Incentives​*
Participants in the Sept. 26 4-Crown Nationals at Eldora Speedway will compete for special incentives, thanks to Buck and Betty Rice of ProSource, as well as Eldora Speedway, who have again posted the Larry Rice High-Performance Awards for each series.

ProSource has doubled their traditional fast-time awards to $200 in each series but have also announced that a "clean sweep" in all three series will earn the fast qualifier another "double," making the total award $1,200!

In honoring the late Larry Rice with their High-Performance Awards, Eldora Speedway is posting $750 for each series which goes to the hard-charger, based on positions earned in the feature events.

Rice was a three-time "4-Crown" champion, taking the 1985 Sprint and Silver Crown races and repeating in the 1987 Silver Crown race.

Chase Stockon and Kody Swanson are also eyeing the special year-end ProSource Fast-Time Award Challenge, a $2,500 bonus to be awarded at the annual USAC National Awards Banquet in December.

Stockon and Swanson each have six fast times and the driver who ends up with the most, which includes all three USAC National series, is the recipient.

Close behind on the current list are Dave Darland and Brady Bacon, both of whom have five fast times this season.

The Sept. 26 program features the USAC Silver Crown, AMSOIL National Sprint Car and Honda National Midget series and will mark the 34th scheduled running of the event. Defending champions are Bryan Clauson (Midget), Brady Bacon (Sprint) and Jerry ***** Jr. (Silver Crown).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-announces-4-crown-incentives/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Australia's Mingay Back In Stadium Truck​*
Australia's leading action sports athlete Matt Mingay will continue his pursuit of becoming a serious international racer when he competes in the Stadium Super Truck arena event at Spotless Stadium, Sydney Showground on Saturday, Oct. 31.

Billed as the most hardcore and aggressive form of motorsport on the planet, the Stadium Super Trucks have been a massive success since its inception a couple of years ago in the demanding U.S. sports market.

Mingay was part of the action when the Stadium Super Trucks first came to Australia at the Clipsal 500 in March and impressed series creator and former IndyCar and NASCAR driver Robby Gordon over the man-made steel jumps on the Adelaide street course.

Mingay, who has kept crowds on the edge of their seats around the country with his riding, jumping and drifting skills for many years, has outgrown the old "stuntman" tag and has evolved into a serious action sports athlete, which has seen him compared to international stars such as multiple X Games Gold Medalist, Travis Pastrana.

He is hoping that a big result at the Sydney event will give him a shot at the enormous US market - with talk that he could make his US debut as soon as a week after the Sydney event in Las Vegas.

Mingay and reigning Supercheap Bathurst 1000 champion Paul Morris are the first two Australian drivers confirmed for the 10-truck field which will include a host of international stars and checked out the Sydney venue in his Castrol-backed Hot Wheels truck today.

Spotless Stadium will be unrecognizable when it is transformed into a dirt-based colosseum with the careful crafting and molding of 6,500 tonnes of soil.

"The Sydney Stadium Super Truck event is going to be insane," said Mingay, who was Tom Cruise's stunt double in Mission Impossible II. "I am under no illusion that this is my shot at a regular international drive on the U.S. tour.

I will be doing whatever it takes to win.

"Stadium Super Trucks is serious, hardcore racing and the fans are going to love it. Basically there are no rules and that suits guys like me and The Dude (Morris). The only thing bigger than the jumps will be the damage bill.
"If the crowd thought these things were impressive in Adelaide, wait until 10 of them are locked inside Spotless Stadium at Sydney Showground, racing on a dirt track and jumping three storeys high."

Gordon believes that Mingay has what it takes to be a successful full-time competitor on the Stadium Super Truck scene.

"He (Mingay) did a hell of a job in Adelaide and I think has proven already he has what it takes," said Gordon. "He's just crazy. His test will come on the stadium dirt in Sydney against a full field of racers that drive Stadium Super Trucks all the time, but I cannot see any reason why Matt and someone with the experience and aggression of (Paul) Morris can't be up the front racing for the win."

The Sydney event, promoted by Nine Live, will be a part of a two event tour that will start with a street/ramp event at the Castrol Gold Coast 600 at Surfers Paradise the previous weekend.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/australias-mingay-back-in-stadium-truck/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Robert Ballou Wins No. 10 From 10th​*
Despite many strong runs at the legendary Terre Haute Action Track, a USAC AMSOIL National Sprint Car victory had eluded Robert Ballou at the Wabash Valley half-mile.

After starting 10th on Friday night, he came on late and caught some good fortune to lead the final three laps and make his first win a big one, the combined Tony Hulman/Jim Hurtubise Classic. It was his 10th USAC victory of the season.

Chris Windom got the jump from the pole, but Kevin Thomas Jr. came from third to slide him into turn-two, while Dave Darland snuck along the bottom to take the lead down the backstretch after starting fifth.

And Darland was gone. He built a lead of over five seconds in the first five laps as Thomas, Windom, and Hunter Schuerenberg duked it out for the second spot.

After Darland entered traffic on lap seven, Windom took the second spot on lap eight and started to cut a little bit out of a lead that had grown to eight seconds. Ballou was marching his way to the front, too, as the cushion crept closer and closer to the wall.

He took third on lap ten behind Windom and stayed close until the red flag appeared on lap 13 for Mario Clouser, who flipped in turn two.

With just one lapped car behind him on the restart, Darland got out to a comfortable lead. It started to dissipate as he entered traffic again, and Windom looked to his inside as they worked traffic into turn one on lap 23.

The next time around, Windom shot to the inside in turn one and slid up just in front of Darland with the lead in turn two.

A lap later, Ballou moved past Darland and tried to track down Windom.

He closed slightly but Windom still held a strong lead on lap 28, but he rapped the turn-two wall and Ballou swept past with the lead down the backstretch. He navigated one more lapped car and took a .844-second victory in the Blakesley Auto - TwisterX No. 12 Maxim/Ott.

"Numerous times, we've been fast here and haven't been able to win one," Ballou said. "I feel like the guys who win championships win races here. It's just a really hard place to win, and this one means a lot to me. I didn't even know if Chris had anything for Dave, and then we got to lapped traffic and that's when it becomes a win-or-lose deal. We kinda caught Dave together, and he slid for the lead while I caught the wall. That cost me my momentum some, but luckily it bounced back alright.

"I had to get by Dave fast before he left us," he continued. "It's important to keep tires under you, and I thought that was a big thing tonight. I don't know what happened, but he got in the wall and I had just enough room to turn underneath and get past him. Sometimes, you have to have some luck, and it's especially true coming from tenth to win here."

Windom recovered to hold onto the second spot in the Rick Pollock - Bates Commodities No. 21x Maxim/Advanced.

"When you have Dave and Robert behind you, it's never over up there," Windom said. "I just made a mistake and got out of the throttle too much, and it jumped me up to the wall. He was able to capitalize. Congratulations to Robert, but I feel like we gave one away there. I knew I had to run as hard as I could to close it out, and I just made one mistake and it cost me."

Darland, Jon Stanbrough and fast-qualifier Jerry ***** Jr. rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/robert-ballou-wins-no-10-from-10th/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two Outlaw Events Pushed To 2016​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series events at Plymouth Speedway and Utica-Rome Speedway, originally scheduled for October, have been postponed to 2016.

Plymouth (Ind.) Speedway's event was scheduled for Saturday, Oct. 16. As Plymouth undergoes extensive construction to improve the facility, delays have made it impossible to go forward with the Outlaws event. Construction is expected to be wrapped up by the end of the year.

A number of factors and unforeseen circumstances have also led to the postponement until 2016 of the originally scheduled Sunday, Oct. 25 event at Utica-Rome Speedway in Vernon, N.Y.

Both events are expected to be rescheduled during the 2016 season.

The schedule for the 2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season will be released during the Performance Racing Industry trade show in Indianapolis, Ind., Dec. 10 to 12.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/two-outlaw-events-pushed-to-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Confirm Texas Outlaw Nationals​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to the birthplace of the series, Devil's Bowl Speedway, for the Texas Outlaw Nationals on April 22-23, 2016.

The new, annual tradition features two complete nights of racing action on the banked, half-mile oval in Mesquite with a Texas-sized purse totaling more than $100,000 for the weekend.

"The Texas Outlaw Nationals is a connection between our past, present and future," said World of Outlaws CEO Brian Carter. "Returning to Devil's Bowl for this new annual tradition is an exciting homecoming. Series founder Ted Johnson started the series with a vision to make it the Greatest Show on Dirt and today his vision lives on through more than 90 annual events across the United States and Canada."

In March 1978, Johnson gathered together a group of racers from across the country to start the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series. Jimmy Boyd picked up that first win at the track in suburban Dallas.

Since that time, the World of Outlaws has made 55 appearances there. Three-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Sammy Swindell is the winningest driver at Devil's Bowl with 12 trips to victory lane.

It is the six-time series champion Donny Schatz though who leads the Outlaws' return. In the last three appearances since 2014, the Fargo, N.D.-native has two wins.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/outlaws-confirm-texas-outlaw-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shaffer Takes Jim Ford Classic Opener​*
Fremont Speedway is a special place for Tim Shaffer. The "Steel City Outlaw" entered action on Friday night with 14-career main event victories at the Fremont, Ohio venue, with nine of those occurring during UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions competition. The Aliquippa, Pennsylvania native can now officially add one more to each of those categories; capturing the 30-lap, Jim Ford Classic opening night victory on Friday, September 18, worth $3,000. The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions triumph was the 56th of Tim Shaffer's career, passing Cole Duncan on lap 28 to secure himself back in Victory Lane.

"Scott Gressman gave me a great engine and my guys gave me a great car; just a great program all night" said Tim Shaffer, "I can't say enough about the people that help me. I don't know what it is about (Fremont Speedway). It's always just a fun place to race. Things worked out great tonight."

Pole-sitter Sheldon Haudenschild surged ahead to an early advantage, leading the first 12 caution-free circuits with 2015 Fremont Speedway champion Byron Reed in tow. Contact between Haudenschild and the lapped-car of Caleb Griffith initiated the event's first yellow flag. Griffith would slow to a stop on the front stretch with front-end damage, ultimately slowing the entire field. Haudenschild would remain on point with Byron Reed and Cole Duncan restarting just behind the Southern Pacific Farms, No. 93.

Sheldon Haudenschild brought the grid back to life with 12 laps in the books. The Wooster, Ohio native kept command of the feature field until lap 22; spinning on the edge of the banking in Turn 1. Byron Reed would also get collected by a spinning Haudenschild, leaving control to Lockbourne, Ohio's Cole Duncan.

Green flag conditions returned to the speedway, but only for a short stint. Chad Kemenah, who was racing in the third position, spun between Turns 1 and 2 on lap 23. The field would try again with Duncan still on point, followed by a fifth-starting Tim Shaffer and the No. 1ST of Gary Taylor.

The final eight laps of the 30-lap main event remained caution-free with Duncan setting the early pace on the top side of the speedway. Tim Shaffer was able to apply pressure to the race leader by lap 27, eventually working underneath Duncan at the exit of Turn 4on lap 28. Cole Duncan slipped over the banking in Turn 4, leaving the racing surface wide open for the former UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions titlist. Tim Shaffer led the final few circuits and captured the $3,000 payday. Cole Duncan would hang on to finish second, followed by Lee Jacobs, Cap Henry and Gary Taylor. Henry earned his top-five performance after starting on the outside of row eight.

"Yea, that is a hard one to swallow" said Cole Duncan, "I screwed up a little bit in turns one and two. Tim (Shaffer) got up beside me a little bit and I tried to get the lead back. I got back up on the cushion there in turns three and four and got up over of it. Regardless, we still have a lot of confidence heading into tomorrow. I owe all of this to my crew. I can't thank them enough."

The UNOH All Star victory was Tim Shaffer's second of the 2015 season. The western Pennsylvania veteran will enter the 8th annual Jim Ford Classic finale on Saturday, September 19, fifth in the current UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions standings.

The 8th annual Jim Ford Classic weekend featuring the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will continue on Saturday evening, September 19, back at the Fremont Speedway in Fremont, Ohio. The Jim Ford Classic finale will feature a 50-lap main event, awarding a top prize of $10,000. Dale Blaney is the defending champion, sweeping the doubleheader weekend in 2014.

In addition, the 4th annual Fremont Speedway "Kick-It For Childhood Cancer" kickball game will take shape at 10:00 a.m. on Saturday morning, rain or shine. Teams planning to participate should arrive on speedway grounds by 9:30 a.m. to register. The annual Fremont Speedway Queens Contest, beginning at 2 p.m., and post-race concert are also on the Saturday agenda.

Gates are scheduled to open at 4 p.m on Saturday at Fremont Speedway, with racing slated for 7 p.m., sharp. A Sunday rain date will be used for Saturday if necessary. Gates will swing open on Sunday at 2 p.m., followed by racing at 5:30 p.m. Please visit Fremont Speedway live on the web for further details regarding the entire weekend schedule; www.fremontohspeedway.net.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...-Ford-Classic-Opener-at-Fremont-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jackson 100 Belongs To Davenport​*
Jonathan Davenport continued his dazzling season on Saturday night by winning the 36th annual Jackson 100 at Brownstown Speedway.

Davenport took the lead on lap 49 from Brandon Sheppard and dashed to his first win in the historic event.

Trailing Davenport to the finish was Mike Marlar, who was also looking for his first win in the crown-jewel event. Devin Moran, polesitter Brandon Sheppard and Don O'Neal completed the top five.

"Man what a year," said Davenport. "This win means a lot to me. I have never run that good here. I still can't believe I ran the whole race on the bottom. I'm used to those high-speed, running up against the wall type of tracks."

Brandon Sheppard led much of the race prior to the halfway mark, only relinquishing the lead once on lap 11 to Mike Marlar.

The only caution of the 100-lap affair came on lap 75. On the restart Davenport pulled away from the field as Marlar and Sheppard battled it out for second.

Moran, who started 16th, then climbed to fourth and made the move on Sheppard for third shortly after.

"I can't say enough about Kevin and Lee Roy Rumley. Lee Roy's engines are unbelievably strong," Davenport continued. "This Longhorn Chassis is incredible. We are sure going to try our best to keep it up. Scott had won five in a row, but our team never has wavered. To start beside him tonight, it seems like we've been together the entire year."

Marlar had yet another impressive run in a Lucas Oil event.

"I have to thank Ronnie Delk and everyone at Capital Race Cars, Marshall Green and his people build a great race car," Marlar said. "I don't know if I could have passed him [Davenport]. I was catching up to him, but we are satisfied with a second place here with this tough of a field of drivers."
Moran was extremely pleased with his third-place finish.

"To get another podium finish here at Brownstown is just tremendous," he said.

"My dad [Donnie] was never able to win here. We are getting closer and closer to winning here. I can't wait to come back. I want to thank my new sponsors Tommy Pope Construction and Phillips Properties for coming on board with us."

Marlar set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) amongst the 40 entrants, with a lap of 13.558 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Mike Marlar, Devin Moran, Brandon Sheppard, Don O'Neal, Scott Bloomquist, Jared Landers, Jimmy Owens, Dale McDowell, Mason Zeigler, Steve Francis, Earl Pearson Jr., Chris Brown, Dennis Erb Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Devin Gilpin, Steve Barnett, Matt Bex, Jason Jameson, Chris Simpson, Jackie Boggs, Cody Mahoney, Kent Robinson, Greg Johnson, Chad Stapleton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...late-models/jackson-100-belongs-to-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eckert Ends Lanigan's Reign Over Berlin​*
Rick Eckert put an end to Darrell Lanigan's reign over Berlin Raceway with a dominating performance in Saturday's Keyser Manufacturing Down & Dirty Weekend presented by NAPA finale.

Eckert overtook Lanigan on lap 30 of Saturday's 60-lap main event and pulled away over the remaining distance to score his fourth World of Outlaws Late Model Series victory of the season.

Eckert's $12,650 triumph snapped Lanigan's streak of three consecutive wins in the national tour's three previous visits to the popular pavement oval that covers its surface with dirt for its annual late-season WoO LMS action.

Starting from inside the second row, Eckert took the second spot from polesitter Dona Marcoullier early in the race and settled in behind second-starting Lanigan while he waited for his harder-compound tire choice to go to work.

After erasing Lanigan's early advantage, Eckert began to challenge for the lead as the frontrunners raced through traffic just before the halfway point. He pounced on Lanigan's struggles with slower cars to pull ahead on lap 30 and never looked back. Eckert's Paul Crowl-owned Longhorn Chassis was unstoppable through the remainder of the caution-free race as he stretched his lead to a massive 9.219 seconds by the finish.

"We were a little different on tires than most of them," said Eckert, the 2011 WoO LMS champion who notched the 34th series victory of his career. "We struggled a little bit there at the beginning when I seen them guys were all softer than us.

"Later in the race, they would be skating across the middle of the corner and I'd get them. There's no traction. The racetracks awesome. It's icy-slippery all the way across it, so you can race all over it. I just ran across the middle where I could keep my car tucked under me and carry that little bit of speed and maneuver through traffic a little bit better."

Lanigan settled for second at the finish, holding off third-finishing Jeep Van Wormer. WoO LMS points leader Shane Clanton advanced from his seventh starting spot to finish fourth, virtually locking up his first WoO LMS championship.

Clanton's closet points challenger, Josh Richards, finished fifth.
Eckert's second win in the past three WoO LMS events came at an unexpected location. While Eckert was pleased with Berlin's slick and smooth surface during Saturday's feature, those aren't conditions that are usually favorable for the veteran racer.

"This is good," said Eckert, whose previous WoO LMS victory was a $30,000 triumph at Lernerville Speedway's Firecracker 100 on Sept. 5. "This is a condition where we haven't been very good. I gotta thank (fellow WoO regulars and Longhorn drivers) Chub Frank and Boom Briggs. The first night here in qualifying I was terrible. I talked to them and they gave me some clues on what I should try to get through the middle. That helped me, so I gotta thank them guys."

Lanigan entered Saturday's race looking to extend his streak of Belin perfection to four wins in four WoO LMS races at the track. He appeared to be headed in that direction when he opened a comfortable advantage early in the race. But he couldn't match Eckert's torrid pace later in the event.

"We just came up a little short," said Lanigan, the three-time and defending WoO LMS champion who's following the tour part time this season while spending more time focusing on his Club 29 Race Cars business. "The track was awesome and smooth all over. They did a great job with it."

Marcoullier slid back to sixth at the finish with Frank Heckenast Jr. moving up from 10th the finish seventh. Chub Frank was eight with 12th-starting Tim McCreadie ninth. Steve Casebolt rounded out the race's top 10 finishers.

Saturday's race was scheduled to be the second leg of a WoO LMS doubleheader weekend at Berlin. Friday's weekend opener was rained out and will not be made up.

With his fourth place finish on Saturday, Clanton leaves Berlin with a 172-point lead over Richards in the WoO LMS points chase. With only two races remaining on the series schedule, Clanton needs only to enter the two events to clinch his first-career WoO LMS title.

*The finish:*
Rick Eckert, Darrell Lanigan, Jeep Van Wormer, Shane Clanton, Josh Richards, Dona Marcoullier, Frank Heckenast Jr., Chub Frank, Tim McCreadie, Steve Casebolt, Morgan Bagley, Chase Junghans, Nick Latham, Eric Wells, Ryan VanderVeen, Brandon Overton, Boom Briggs, Eric Spangler, Rich Neiser, Herb Reich, Chad White, Brandon Thirlby, Aaron Morey, Jordan Yaggy.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/eckert-ends-lanigans-reign-over-berlin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Short Hustles To $10,000 Payday​*
Brady Short backed up his Tri-State Speedway win from July as he cashed in for $10,000 in Saturday's Haubstadt Hustler at Tri-State Speedway.

Short benefitted from a tangle with five laps to go collecting race-long leader Kyle Cummins and finished off his second AMSOIL National Sprint Car victory of the season, which was also sanctioned by the Midwest Sprint Car Series.

Two separate incidents before a lap was completed brought a third double-file start, and outside front-row starter Kyle Cummins took the lead and ran away from the field. Behind him, Dakota Jackson, C.J. Leary, and Daron Clayton weaved three wide for second before Clayton slowed suddenly and pulled to the infield.

Jackson took control of the second spot, as Short was the man on the move early, moving from 12th up to the top-five by lap eight, taking fourth a lap later. After a tangle on lap ten, Cummins was again checking out on the field, while Short was working his way by Leary into the third spot by lap 12. At lap 17, he finally disposed of Jackson and started to carve into Cummins' substantial lead.

Cummins was mired deep in lapped traffic and his lead evaporated quickly, with Short rolling right up behind him with ten laps to go. The battle from sixth back to tenth was heating up, and contact on the frontstretch sent Aaron Farney spinning. With him sitting backwards, Cummins tried to avoid the crash to the inside but caught Farney with his right-rear tire. That stopped Cummins' bid for his first USAC sprint car win.

With just five laps to go, the lapped cars went to the tail and gave an opportunity to tenth-starting Kevin Thomas Jr., who lined up second. He backed it in on the bottom and tried to pressure Short for the win, but the Pottorff Logging - Sipe's Body & Glass No. 11p Maxim/SPEC was simply too strong. Short took the win by 1.421 seconds.

"I wasn't sure if I could get Kyle or not, and we were running really hard coming to those last five laps," Short said. "It's unfortunate for him, but that's part of racing and this is a really big win for us. This money is definitely gonna help us, especially after flipping out of the ballpark the last time we were here a couple weeks ago. It took a while to get myself back comfortable here tonight and feeling like myself. It's had a little bit more up top and we've had to run up there to keep momentum, and I knew with the longer race, we'd have time to get up front from where we started tonight."

Thomas' impressive drive ended in second aboard the Griffin's Propane - Bakken Concrete No. 17rw Maxim/Fisher.

"I was excited to get a chance at him with the last restart, and I really did think we had a shot at him," Thomas said. W"e were really good on long runs, so we probably needed a few more laps to make a run at him. We were just a little tight for a five-lap run. Brady ran a great race like he always does down here, and our cars are pretty similar, so there's a lot of times where we end up right around each other down here."

Jackson finished off his best-career USAC run with a podium finish in the Excavation Plus - Whiteland Tire & Fleet Service No. 3 Bullet/Chevy.

"This place has always been one of my favorites, and I feel comfortable here even when I'm hitting the fence," he said. "Tonight felt really good for me personally and for my dad. We haven't been able to put together a full night down here, and tonight was so much fun. Kyle got away from us, and I was just beating the wall down trying to keep up with him. I finally got to the point of trying to maintain and had a good battle with Brady there for second. I plugged the wall pretty good there late and cost myself second, but honestly I was just running the race of my life and having so much fun running up there with those guys."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/short-hustles-to-10000-payday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Wins Jim Ford Classic​*
*Race Results*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7161&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Kunkletown, Pennsylvania's Ryan Smith officially etched himself into Fremont Speedway history on Saturday night, September 19, winning the 8th annual Jim Ford Classic finale worth $10,000.

Smith, a former member of the notorious "Pennsylvania Posse" who hit the road with the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions in 2015, took advantage of his pole position on Saturday night; leading all but two circuits of the 50-lap main event to secure his third UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victory of 2015. It was a career-first Fremont Speedway win for the "Kunkletown Kid," holding off Christopher Bell and Cody Darrah at the checkers.

"I love racing in Ohio" said Ryan Smith, "There are a lot of great fans out here and a lot of great people to race with. We started on the pole so it was my race to lose. The car could really work anywhere tonight, but I chose to race on the bottom. We had a few challenges for the lead and actually lost it for a few laps, so I'm just happy I was able to get it back. I owe it all to these guys that help me. They work hard and it shows."

After a caution on the initial start involving Cap Henry and Brian Smith, the Jim Ford Classic main event would officially get underway with pole-sitter Ryan Smith taking the early advantage. The "Kunkletown Kid" kept control for the first 16 circuits, chased by fellow Pennsylvania native Cody Darrah. Caution flags waved on lap 17 for a slowing Dale Blaney, erasing Smith's advantage over Darrah and Sheldon Haudenschild.

Green flag conditions returned allowing Smith to retain his position at the front of the field. By the halfway point, Christopher Bell, driving the Wes Mintz owned, Real Geese Decoys, #09, had made his way into the runner-up position; working around Sheldon Haudenschild just after the lap-17 restart and eventually overtaking second from Cody Darrah on lap 24. Ryan Smith remained on point, keeping command over Bell and Darrah until caution flags reappeared on lap 30 for Cap Henry.

Christopher Bell made a bid for the top spot and succeeded just after the lap 30 caution/fuel stop, officially leading laps 31 and 32 before Smith regained command on lap 33. Bell's advantage for two laps was the last time Ryan Smith would have to chase any competitor during the Jim Ford Classic main event. Smith, pilot of the familiar Warko Group, HP Engines, #94, survived two more cautions and periods of traffic to secure him in Fremont Speedway victory lane, collecting $10,000 in the process and one more victory against top-notch UNOH All Star and northwestern Ohio competition. Ryan Smith has UNOH All Star victories at Attica Raceway Park (2015 season opener), Mercer Raceway Park and now Fremont Speedway.

Christopher Bell drove home second after starting on the outside of row two. Red Lion, Pennsylvania's Cody Darrah rounded out the podium finishers on Saturday night after starting third on the 25-car grid. Hunter Racing's Chad Kemenah crossed the line fourth in the running order, followed by Sheldon Haudenschild. Tim Shaffer was the evening's "Hard Charger" after 50 laps of action, climbing from 24th to finish sixth.

"It took me a little while to get used to this car" said runner-up Christopher Bell, "We struggled some yesterday, but the more laps that I got, the more comfortable I became. This is frustrating for my guys though. They worked so hard this weekend. We got around Ryan (Smith) and tried to run through the middle and it didn't really work out. If I could go back and do it again, I would have done things differently. I just want to thank Craig and Wes Mintz for the opportunity. They are a great group of guys."

The last full weekend of UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions competition will ignite next Saturday evening, September 26, with a visit to the Atomic Speedway near Chillicothe, Ohio. The regional travelers last visited the Atomic highbanks back on Saturday, August 1, 2015. Hartford, Ohio's Dale Blaney was the victor, winning the Open Wheel Championship worth $10,000.

The final full UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions weekend will continue on Sunday evening, September 27, at Findlay, Ohio's Millstream Speedway. Cody Darrah is the most recent UNOH All Star winner at the newly reopened half-mile, earning the $5,000 top prize back on Sunday, July 5, 2015. The September 27 visit was originally scheduled for Sunday, May 31, but was claimed by wet weather.

_The 2015 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions season will conclude on Saturday, October 10, at the historic Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio. The series finale will headline a trio of open wheel divisions at "The Big E." UNOH All Star competitors will share the Eldora stage with the NRA "360" Sprint Invaders and the BOSS non-wing sprint cars._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...2015/09/Ryan-Smith-Wins-Jim-Ford-Classic.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Captures Clash At The Creek​*
*Race Results*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6956&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

A little good luck and a little skill helped Brad Sweet hold off Donny Schatz in Saturday night's Meyerhofer Crane & Rigging Service Clash at the Creek at Deer Creek Speedway and propelled him to his fourth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

Sweet, who took the lead on lap two from his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb teammate Daryn Pittman, faced a critical moment late in the feature as Schatz tried to get around his No. 49 Ollie's Bargain Outlet/Razorback Professional Tools car for the lead. As he ran the curb at the top of the track he got too high and hit the wall. Just as Schatz drove around him on the exit of turn two, the caution flew. Sweet held his position.

"It definitely helped me," Sweet said of the caution. "I don't know if I would have been able to get back by Donny. He makes it really hard. I messed up once and luckily I got a yellow."

Schatz worked hard to get around Sweet in the closing laps of the feature following the caution, getting his nose in and throwing sliders but lapped traffic popped up and helped block the bottom to Sweet's advantage.

"I tell you what," Sweet said. "Donny always makes you work really hard for these wins. (Lee Stauffer) came on board and we've definitely made some strides and had some really strong runs. We probably should have won some races earlier but some bad luck came our way and it was just nice to get this Ollie's Bargain Outlet car back in victory lane - it's been a little while&#8230; Donny threw everything he had at us there at the end and luckily he showed me the rubber."

As Pittman led the field to the green to start the night in his No. 9 Great Clips/Team ASE car, Schatz battled with Sweet back and forth for two laps for the second position. Through cautions and restarts early, Schatz faded back, at one point as far as seventh. Danny Lasoski, who has one Outlaws win on the season, battled through the middle portion of the feature for second but it was Schatz who came roaring back at midway.

After a restart with 14 to go, Schatz fought his way from seventh place to second in just four laps. As he ascended, so did Jacob Allen, who went from ninth to third in the same four lap space. He battled the No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car for two laps, recording the second position on lap 27. Schatz got back around though as Pittman bear down on Allen for third. Allen went on to score a career-best sixth place World of Outlaws finish.

Pittman held on through the late going as Sweet crossed the finish line in first with Schatz in second.

"I don't know that we got caught up in traffic there at the end," Schatz said. "We found the race track there, it cleaned up right there at the top at the end and my car was pretty decent there&#8230; We probably went one lap too soon there but we'll never know. Brad did a good job hanging on at the end. We did the best we could to get the win but it wasn't good enough tonight."

Pittman said he made a mistake on an early restart taking the outside as he was leading.

"I think I was fourth at the flagstand and it was nobody's fault but my own," Pittman said. "I won the Dash from the start on the outside and I thought the momentum would take off and I could pick the start and go first. Man, it was just a big mistake."

He fell back again late but ended up climbing back on to the podium before the 35-lap feature let out.

"Just a good rebound. I'm happy that we got back to third. You hate giving up those spots then again you're not going to win an outlaw race making mistakes and I just made too many."

For Sweet, the win was a long time coming. It was his first trip to victory lane since he won at I-96 Speedway back on June 25.

"Everything finally went right there for us," Sweet said. "You've got to drive a perfect drive to win these races so it was nice to do it tonight."

As Schatz and Stewart hold firm in their championship points position, the battle for third heated up tonight following a DNF for Kerry Madsen. Joey Saldana is now just one point away from Madsen in the closing stretch of the season.






_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series next heads to Eldora Speedway on Friday, Sept. 25 for the 4-Crown Nationals. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/deer-creek-speedway._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...9/Brad-Sweet-Wins-at-Deer-Creek-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kraig Kinser To Undergo Back Surgery​*
Kraig Kinser, driver of the Steve Kinser Racing No. 11K sprint car, will likely miss the remainder of the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series because of a reoccurring back injury.

Kinser was recently found to have two herniated discs in his lower back (L4/L5 and L5/S1), which have been irritating his sciatic nerve. Kinser will undergo surgery this week to resolve the problem. There is no timetable for his return to competition.

The Steve Kinser Racing team has not confirmed plans for the remainder of the season. Mikey Kuemper, Kinser's brother-in-law and crew chief, will pilot the No. 11K until further arrangements can be made.

Kinser is currently 11th in the series standings with four top-five and 14 top-10 finishes this season. He hasn't won a race this season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/kraig-kinser-to-undergo-back-surgery/


----------



## Ckg2011

*I-88 Speedway's SuperNationals On Deck​*
The original "Working Man's Race" is set for its eighth running on Oct. 9-10 at I-88 Speedway.

The Halmar Int'l Short Track SuperNationals presented by Olum's takes center stage at the Afton Fairgrounds facility during Columbus Day weekend, presenting weekend racers with an affordable option to compete for a large purse structure.

Headlining the weekend is a 50-lap main for the big-block/small-block modifieds racing for a total payout of nearly $30,000, spread throughout the starting field, on Saturday. The Modified event offers $5,000 to the winner, $1,000 for 10th and $500 to take the green flag in addition to numerous other bonuses.

And the event takes on added incentive.

The race is the eighth and final leg of the Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region on the Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled By Hi-Tek, meaning a $15,000 champion will be crowned following the Modified main event and the top-12 drivers will set their positions to share in a $38,000-plus point fund.

The Short Track SuperNationals was founded in 2006 by Brett Deyo, partnering with Pat Jordan - then the promoter of Afton Speedway - to present the inaugural.

Last year, the SuperNationals returned to the Afton Fairgrounds for the first time since that first running much to the delight of fans and competitors.

The neat-and-tidy I-88 facility, complete with a flat and spacious pit area and camping with hookups, provides an ideal venue for the Short Track Super Series championship event.

Local driver Shaun Walker of Masonville, N.Y., led the list of winners at the SuperNationals last year, taking home the STSS Modified top prize. The win was the most lucrative of Walker's career.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ifieds/i-88-speedways-supernationals-on-deck/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McQueen Sets Chili Bowl Driver Lineup​*
When McQueen Racing heads to Tulsa, Okla. in January, there will be a new young gun joining Chili Bowl veterans Shannon McQueen and Michelle Decker.

Twenty-four year old Cory Eliason from Fresno, Calif. will be behind the wheel of a third McQueen Racing entry at the 30th Annual Chili Bowl Nationals next January.

Eliason is primarily a winged sprint car racer these days, racing with the King of the West series in Northern California; however, he has a vast background in multiple other forms of open wheel racing.

In 2016, he will be making his Chili Bowl debut and is looking forward to the opportunity to race for McQueen Racing.

Team owner Shannon McQueen will be making her 12th Chili Bowl appearance, driving her No. 7 Esslinger-powered Spike Chassis.

McQueen is a former USAC Western States Midget Champion, as well as a former Bay Cities Racing ***'n Champion. In 2015, McQueen put her midget racing career to the side while she focused on a 360 sprint car ride with V & M Motorsports.

In a limited midget schedule so far, she has accumulated four top-five finishes, six top-10 finishes, and currently sits second in the USAC Western States Midget point standings.

Driving the final McQueen Racing entry will be Guthrie, Okla. native Michelle Decker. This will be Michelle's 11th year in a McQueen Chili Bowl car.

Primarily known as a wing sprint car racer, Michelle has made the transition to midget racing look easy the last two years as she has piloted a midget on a regular basis with the POWRi West series in 2014 and 2015. So far in a limited midget racing schedule during 2015, Michelle has four top-five finishes, including a fourth-place finish with the POWRi midgets in May.

Also joining the McQueen Racing pit stable will be one of Shannon's crew members and friends, J.J. Ercse; who will be piloting the Stephanie Meents Racing owned No. 4M that Decker drives during the regular season.

Ercse is a veteran racer with experience in go-carts, TQs, midgets, and sprint cars just to name a few things he's turned laps in.

This past weekend, he returned to the seat of a midget when he drove a McQueen Racing entry at Bakersfield Speedway during a USAC Western States Midget show.

Ercse had an excellent return to midget racing by qualifying seventh, finishing second in his heat race, and finishing fourth in the A-main.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/mcqueen-sets-chili-bowl-driver-lineup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zac Taylor Claims URSS Bob Salem Memorial Sprint Nationals Crown​*
The final night of the Bob Salem Memorial Sprint Car Nationals at Oberlin Speedway in Oberlin, KS saw thirty one teams check in at the gate to earn points in the second to last "2015 Myers Engine URSS National Points" race of the 2015 season. When it was all said and done, 2013 URSS National Rookie of the Year Zac Taylor picked up the feature win from his fifth starting spot.

At the drop of the green flag 14 year old Tracey Hill led the field with Scott Cochran, Jeremy Huish, Zac Taylor and Keefe Hemel rounding out the top five at the end of lap one.

Taylor and Huish would swap places several times in the next two laps battling for the third spot. Saturday's preliminary feature winner, Brian Herbert made his to the fifth spot by lap five pushing Hemel back to sixth. CJ Johnson was making his way up to sixth by lap seven and set his sights on Herbert.

JD Johnson had made his way past Hemel on lap nine grab seventh place. Up front, Hill continued to pace the field when Cochran running in the second spot got caught behind a lapped car and lost the position on lap eleven to Huish.

Huish began his drive up to try and challenge Hill for the top spot as the leader began to encounter more lapped traffic. Zac Taylor caught Cochran and dove under him in turn three to take away the third spot on lap fourteen.

Meanwhile CJ Johnson had caught Herbert and the battle between the pair heated up. Further back in the pack, eleventh starter Jason Martin had been steadily picking off cars as he drove to the front. Martin made his way up to the eight spot by lap sixteen.

Up front Huish caught Hill and grabbed the lead on lap seventeen with Taylor following Huish into the runner spot away from Hill. The rookie soon found himself being pressured by Herbert with seven laps to go.

Huish andTaylor came together coming off of turn as a lapped car got into Huish's way. The pair banged wheels with Huish's mount suffering right rear suspension damage to bring out the caution flag.

On the restart, Taylor jumped out to the lead with Herbert in second. Behind them several cars got bunched up and fifth place Jason Martin shot around Hill and Cochran to take over the third spot with Jake Bubak and CJ Johnson rounding out the top five. Behind them Luke Cranston and a hard charging Zach Blurton were battling for the sixth position.

Blurton had made his way up to challenge for the spot from his seventeenth starting spot. Lap twenty eight saw the red flag fly for Scott Cochran as he took a wild ride into the turn two guardrail. Cochran walked to the ambulance under his own power and was okay.

On the final restart Taylor once again took the point with Herbert hot on his heels. Martin, Bubak and CJ Johnson all were fighting for position behind the leaders. Johnson used the high side to motor past Bubak to take the fourth spot with one lap to go.

Up front Taylor was not to be unchallenged as Herbert closed within a car length at the finish. Taylor picked up the win with Herbert, Martin, CJ Johnson and Bubak rounding out the top five. The victory was Zac Taylor's first URSS National Point feature win.

Heat race winners were Tracy Hill, CJ Johnson and Jeremy Huish.
The Keizer Aluminum Wheels Hard Charger Award goes to Zach Blurton, starting 17th and moving up 11 spots to 6th place.

Thank you to all the help all weekend, we couldn't have done it without you. Thank you to all the race teams and fans for helping make the races a huge success.

*A Feature Results:*
1-Zac Taylor
2-Brian Herbert
3-Jason Martin
4-CJ Johnson
5-Jake Bubak
6-Zach Blurton
7-Keefe Hemel
8-Luke Cranston
9-Jed Werner
10-JD Johnson
11-Darren Berry
12-Tracey Hill
13-Lance Davis
14-Austin McLean
15-Craig Jecha
16-Bill Hays
17-Howard Van ****
18Scott Cochran DNF
19-Jeremy Huish DNF
20-Mark Walinder DNF

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/09/22...ss-bob-salem-memorial-sprint-nationals-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Prepares For Atomic & Millstream​*
With only three events remaining on the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions schedule, Hartford, Dale Blaney is in prime position to secure a record sixth series championship.

The five-time and defending UNOH All Star champion will enter the upcoming doubleheader weekend atop the championship standings with a 202-point cushion, a near-impossible deficit to overcome for series runner-up Cody Darrah.

The UNOH All Star tour will prepare for two events during the upcoming weekend, followed by the 2015 championship finale on Oct. 10.

Blaney will lead the UNOH All Star charge in the "Buckeye State" on Saturday and Sunday, beginning with competition at Atomic Speedway.

The final multi-event weekend of the UNOH All Star schedule will conclude on Sunday evening at Millstream Speedway. Each of the scheduled events will award $5,000 and act as full point programs for the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions.

The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions last visited Atomic Speedway on Aug. 1, for the Open Wheel Championship worth $10,000. It was Dale Blaney earning the mega payday, a 10th career and series-leading UNOH All Star win at Atomic Speedway for the "Low Rider."

Recent Jim Ford Classic champion Ryan Smith finished just behind Blaney during the Open Wheel Championship, followed by Sheldon Haudenschild, Cale Thomas and Kevin Swindell.

Blaney will enter the upcoming weekend on top of the current championship standings on the strength of 11 UNOH All Star victories in 2015, also accumulating 26 top-five and 37 top-10 finishes along the way.

Cody Darrah, who will enter the Atomic Speedway program on Saturday currently second in the championship chase, has earned three UNOH All Star main event wins this season, as well as 17 top-five and 25 top-10 finishes.

Blaney has earned 4827 points thus far in 2015, with Darrah earning 4625.

The race for third in the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions point championship proves to be narrow with only three markers separating Chad Kemenah and Greg Wilson entering this weekend's pair of Ohio programs.

Kemenah, a one-time UNOH All Star winner this season and former series titleholder, holds the advantage with 4531 points.

Wilson, the 2015 Ohio Sprint Speedweek presented by Cometic Gasket champion and three-time main event winner, rides forward in fourth with 4528 points. The "Steel City Outlaw" Tim Shaffer rounds out the top-five in the current championship chase with 4403.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/blaney-prepares-for-atomic-millstream/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Late Model Knoxville Nationals Part of TV Race Challenge​*
One of the most prestigious events in dirt late model racing will take place this weekend in Knoxville, IA.

The 12th Annual Lucas Oil Knoxville Nationals - Presented by Casey's General Store will be the next event in the Bad Boy Mowers TV Race Challenge - Presented by E3 Spark Plugs.

The award-winning Lucas Oil Productions Studios will be on hand to tape all the action from Knoxville Raceway with multiple camera angles, driver interviews, on-board cameras, and various technical segments. The event will air on MAVTV Motorsports Network and NBC Sports Network at a later date, in 2015.

The driver that accumulates the most points, within the fifteen televised events on the series' schedule, will be crowned the Bad Boy Mowers TV Points Champion, which boasts a $10,000 cash award at the series year-end awards banquet. Jonathan Davenport continues to lead the Bad Boy Mowers TV Race Challenge standings over Jimmy Owens.

Scott Bloomquist, Brandon Sheppard, and Eddie Carrier Jr. round out the top five in TV Race Challenge standings.

In addition to their sponsorship of the TV Race Challenge, Bad Boy Mowers is also offering a Fan Appreciation contest, giving fans an opportunity to win a brand-new Bad Boy Mower. Fans can register for the contest at the Bad Boy Mowers display tent in the vendor midway at any series event or at:

www.badboymowers.com/lolmds. The grand prize winner will be announced at the Dirt Track World Championship in Portsmouth, OH on Saturday, October 17, 2015.

To learn more about Bad Boy Mowers or locate a dealer near you, visit their website at: www.badboymowers.com.

To learn more about E3 Spark Plugs, visit their website at:www.e3sparkplugs.com.

*2015 Televised Events:*

February 6th - Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing - Golden Isles Speedway - $10,000
February 7th - Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing - Golden Isles Speedway - $10,000
February 13th - 39th Annual Winternationals - East Bay Raceway Park - $10,000
February 14th - 39th Annual Winternationals - East Bay Raceway Park - $10,000
June 12th-13th - Clash at the Mag - Magnolia Motor Speedway - $20,000
July 10th - Battle at the Beach - Tri-City Speedway - $10,000
July 11th - Diamond Nationals - Lucas Oil Speedway - $10,000
July 12th - Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 - Lucas Oil Speedway - $30,000
Aug 7th-8th - Sunoco North South 100 Presented by Lucas Oil - Florence Speedway - $50,000
Aug 14th-15th - COMP Cams Topless 100 - Batesville Motor Speedway - $40,000
Aug 22nd - Whiskey 50 - Lawrenceburg Speedway - $10,000
Sept 24th-26th - Lucas Oil Knoxville Late Model Nationals - Knoxville Raceway - $40,000
Oct 3rd - Lucas Oil Dixie Shootout - Dixie Speedway - $10,000
Oct 16th-17th - Dirt Track World Championship - Portsmouth Raceway Park - $100,000

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/09/23...noxville-nationals-part-of-tv-race-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Added To Weedsport On Oct. 25​*
*World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Joins Weedsport Speedway's 'Last Call at the Port' on Sunday, Oct. 25​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway announced today that the series would join the weekend-long 'Last Call at the Port' on Sunday, Oct. 25.

The addition of the sprint cars to the schedule adds to a mega-weekend event that begins on Friday, Oct. 23 with the DIRTcar 358-Modified season finale and continues on Saturday, Oct. 24 with the Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series.

"We are excited to return to Weedsport Speedway and join this huge weekend of racing in Upstate New York as we cap off our final regular season event before the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals," World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers said.

The World of Outlaws returned to Weedsport for the first time this season following a 22-year absence. Donny Schatz picked up a dominant victory during the May event as Kerry Madsen and Chad Kemenah battled for second.

Racing starts at Weedsport Speedway at 6 p.m. on Sunday, Oct. 25. Tickets will be on sale in the coming days by calling (315) 834-3067, or visiting www.weedsportspeedway.com.

Weedsport replaces the World of Outlaws event originally scheduled for that date at Utica-Rome Speedway in Vernon, N.Y. It will be the final event before the season finale Bad Boy Buggies World Finals.

To learn more about the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com.

*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3520-outlaws-added-to-weedsport-on-oct-25


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Fires First Shot At Knoxville​*
Jonathan Davenport passed Jimmy Owens as the duo headed to the white flag and scored the opening night win of the 12th annual Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals Presented by Casey's General Store at Knoxville Raceway.

Davenport led the first 19 laps of the race until Owens passed him for the top spot on lap 20. Davenport regained the lead on lap 24.

Owens finished second to Davenport followed by Don O'Neal, Earl Pearson Jr., and Chris Brown.

"Lapped traffic is so tough here sometimes," said Davenport, who recorded his 20th overall feature win of the season. I can't thank Lee Roy Rumley enough for this strong engine. On this big of a track, we need all the horsepower we can get. The track was super-fast tonight. We could run anywhere on it."

Last year Davenport won on one of the preliminary night events at Knoxville. This year he comes in as a heavy favorite to win the finale this Saturday night.

"We don't look at it that way as being a favorite," he said. "We just come here to do our jobs, and for most of the year it has been a successful approach. It feels good to win here, but this is just the first night, and everybody else is stepping up their game."

Owens in the Bryan Rowland, Widow Wax, and Club 29-Ford was pleased with his runner-up position.

"Did you see that I passed him [Davenport]? Not a lot of people have been able to pass him this year," Owens said. "We had a really good hot rod tonight. The crew keeps working really hard. I thought maybe tonight we were going to be able to break through, but it's a good start to the weekend."

O'Neal is a former Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals winner and came home in third after starting seventh.

Jared Landers set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) among the 63 entrants, with a lap of 17.280 seconds.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal, Earl Pearson Jr., Chris Brown, Dennis Erb Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Chad Simpson, Chris Simpson, Jared Landers, Kent Robinson, Shannon Babb, Steve Francis, Frank Heckenast Jr., Josh Richards, Darrell Lanigan, Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Morgan Bagley, Rich Bell, Joel Callahan, Billy Moyer Jr., Ricky Weiss, Jimmy Mars.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/davenport-fires-first-shot-at-knoxville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hughes Wins, Clinches 2nd USMTS Title​*
Just when he needed it most, Jason Hughes was able to blend together experience and hard work with a dash of good fortune Thursday night, and cooked up a nearly flawless effort in winning the opening night of the 17th annual Featherlite Fall Jamboree and also claiming his second USMTS national championship.

While the event at the Deer Creek Speedway kicked off the three-day mega-event for dirt modifieds, it also served as the 15th and final points race in the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

Hughes entered the night with a delicate four-point lead over two-time defending USMTS national champion Rodney Sanders. Whichever driver finished in front of the other Thursday was almost certain to secure the title.

Both drivers drew daunting tasks for their 15-lap, 15-car heat race with Hughes starting in the 12th position while Sanders took the green flag from 15th. Hughes won while Sanders finished sixth.

That put Hughes in the redraw for the 40-lap feature race while Sanders was relegated to one of five B mains. Hughes redrew the outside of the front row for the start of the race while Sanders won his last-chance contest to earn the 20th starting spot.

As he was in his heat race, there was little doubt throughout the "A" Main that Hughes brought a rocket to The Creek. With 40 green-flag laps following the race's only caution for a two-car tangle at the start of the race, Hughes was uncontested as he led every lap to secure the win and the USMTS crown.

"It's a great night," Hughes said. "We knew coming up here that we were prepared, but luck plays a lot of it in this deal. We had good luck tonight."

Hughes began the Hunt tied for 15th in the standings and 82 points behind the leader. Winning three main events along the way, he slowly chipped away at the deficit and notched his fourth win of The Hunt in dominant fashion Thursday night.

"It took a lot of luck to get there, but we had good racecar and a lot of hard work," he added.

It claiming the $5,000 winner's paycheck Thursday, the USMTS national championship carries with it a $20,000 prize. It's his second USMTS title after winning the same race in 2010 with the same crew chief, Steve Karver, in 2010.

He now owns two titles along with Sanders and Ryan Gustin. Kelly Shryock, who won the first eight championships in the United States Modified Touring Series, has nine overall. Hughes was runner-up to Shryock in many of those seasons.

"It took a long time to get that first one," Hughes said. "The second one's getting even harder. It means a lot.

"This car right here has been great to us. It's won the Fall Jamboree on the last night, now it's won this one. It won the World race here&#8230; it's been a really good race car for us."

The win was the 129th of Hughes' USMTS career and 12th at the Deer Creek Speedway.

2007 USMTS national champion Jason Krohn, who won here 19 days ago during the Baudoin Oil USMTS Labor Day Duel, clawed his way from seventh to finish second. He was able to get within a couple car lengths of Hughes on a few occasions but was never able to mount a serious threat for the lead.

Polesitter Brandon Davis bested Shryock for the third spot after a salty battle that lasted for most of the last half of the race.

Another former USMTS national champ, Tim Donlinger, returned to the cockpit behind the wheel of a second LG2 Chassis out of the Ramirez Motorsports stable and recorded a fifth-place finish. It was the first USMTS start in nearly two years for the 2008 titlist.

*The finish:*
Jason Hughes, Jason Krohn, Brandon Davis, Kelly Shryock, Tim Donlinger, Casey Arneson, Joe Duvall, Zack VanderBeek, Tommy Weder Jr., Rodney Sanders, Brent Larson, Cade Dillard, Brad Waits, Ryan Ruter, Lucas Schott, Jesse Sobbing, Stormy Scott, Bobby Malchus, Dustin Sorensen, Philip Houston, Grant Junghans, Jacob Bleess, Ben Kates, Brad Dierks, Keith Foss, Dereck Ramirez, Daniel Hilsabeck, Eric Pember, Cory Crapser, Terry Phillips, Greg Chesley, Matt Dotson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/hughes-wins-clinches-2nd-usmts-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four-Crown On Deck At Eldora​*
If you like open wheel racing, this is your weekend at Eldora Speedway.

The 34th Four-Crown Nationals are set for Sept. 25-26 at the half-mile dirt track.

Friday night, the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series will take to the track along with the UMP Modified division. Saturday will see the United States Auto Club (USAC) Silver Crown, Sprint Car and Midgets national tours join together at a place that they've run since 1962.

On top of that, the future stars of racing will be race during the day at with their USAC .25 midgets on the adjoining Little Eldora Speedway.

Also, the Vintage American Race Cars (VARC) members will be on hand with their biggest display of the year to bench race and retell the history of their restored racecars.

The World of Outlaws will run their fifth and final event of the season at Eldora on Friday night and they have put on some excellent races at the half-mile.

Donny Schatz swept the two WoO races in May and then Shane Stewart won both races in July as part of the 32nd Kings Royal. Schatz, from Minot, N.D., and Stewart, from Tulsa, Okla., are the top two in the championship standings but Schatz has dominated and will be going for his 30th victory of the season on Friday night.

The UMP Modifieds will also battle on Friday and are prepping for next week's UMP Nationals which will determine their championship. Seven drivers are within 14 points of each other with veteran Jerry Bowersock, from Wapakoneta, Ohio, leading by four points over Jeff Koz and Travis Stemler.

On Saturday, the USAC drivers will hit the dirt with their top three divisions.
Shane Cockrum, from Benton, Ill., won the last Silver Crown race in DuQuoin, Ill., but will be challenged by brothers Kody and Tanner Swanson, who each have multiple victories this year.

In the sprint car division, Dave Darland, from Kokomo, Ind., has won four times this season and has five wins at Eldora including in April 2014.

Tracy Hines, from New Castle, Ind., is tied for the second most victories at Eldora with nine and he last won in September 2012. Should he win this week, he will be within three races of the Eldora's favorite son Jack Hewitt, who has won 13 times at the half-mile.

For the midgets, it should be Rico Abreu, Bryan Clauson and Tanner Thorson fighting for the win as all three drivers have won this season.

Hewitt is the only driver to win the Four Crown as in 1998 he won all three USAC races plus the UMP Modified race. Kyle Larson won the three USAC divisions in 2011 after the World of Outlaws were added running as Crown #1 of the Friday/Saturday weekend.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/four-crown-on-deck-at-eldora/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Cancels Kentucky Lake Event​*
The USAC AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series event scheduled for Oct. 17 at Kentucky Lake Motor Speedway has been cancelled and will not be rescheduled.

With the extension of the Interstate 69 project, the state of Kentucky has levied eminent domain against the track in Calvert City, Ky., which will be permanently shut down.

The three-eighths-mile, high-banked dirt track was to host the USAC AMSOIL Sprint Cars for the very first time and was to mark the series' first visit to the state of Kentucky since 1999.

Track owner Ronnie Jones, who purchased the facility in 2013, was excited about the USAC Sprint Cars' first visit to his facility, but despite their best efforts, the event will not be held.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-cancels-kentucky-lake-event/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scelzi Teams With George Lasoski For I-80​*
Dominic Scelzi will pilot a sprint car for sprint car legend George Lasoski during the FVP National Sprint League's season finale at I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb., on Oct. 2-3 for the Fearsome 410 Finale doubleheader.

"Since I was hurt earlier this summer we wanted to run as many races as possible once I came back," he said. "That was one of the off weekends here in California. We talked with George and Danny Lasoski about racing in the Midwest. It's something we've wanted to do for a while and we figured it would be a perfect time to learn from those guys and see a track we may go back to eventually."

Scelzi is coming off his second victory of the season with the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series and his first since sustained a back injury earlier this summer. He will return to King of the West competition this Friday at Santa Maria Raceway in Santa Maria, Calif., and Saturday at Ventura Raceway in Ventura, Calif., before heading to the Midwest.

"I'm really excited for this opportunity," he said. "I want to thank George and Danny as well as Guy Forbrook, who was a big push to make sure this would happen."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/scelzi-teams-with-george-lasoski-for-i-80/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith Tunes Up For National Open​*
Stevie Smith tuned up for the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series National Open by winning Friday night's 410 sprint car feature at Williams Grove Speedway.

His fifth Grove win in 11 starts this season was worth $4,000 in a car owned by Hall of Fame driver Fred Rahmer.

In the 20-lap main event for the 358 sprints, Chase Dietz won the feature and clinched the track championship.

"All the guys behind me are running good and fast," said Smith. "I run every lap as hard as I can and the best I can and hope at the end of the night this is where we end up, but it doesn't always work out that way. We really want to win the National Open. It's one of our goals. It has been my goal for a long time since the last time I did it."

Brent Marks and Lucas Wolfe shared the front row to start the 25-lap main event. They swapped the top spot in turns one and two before Marks secured the lead.

Danny Dietrich and third starter Smith raced hard for third. Smith would get the spot with six laps down and then take second from Wolfe a few laps later.
The first caution flag flew with nine laps completed when Aaron Ott stopped. Marks picked the low side for the double-file restart.

Marks got the jump on the restart. Smith put a slider on him in turn on and momentarily took the lead, but Marks turned back under him to retake it off the corner. They were close racing into turn three and Smith would secure the lead as they completed lap 10.

"We're set up for the end of the race," said Smith. "Actually, it felt pretty good right from the beginning. I figured about half-way, if things go as planned, we'd have a good chance. The last few nights we haven't been very good so they put a new car together. It feels like the old times."

Jac Haudenschild and Brian Montieth spun in turn two bringing out the caution with 14 laps completed.

Smith pulled away on the restart as Dietrich would get by Marks for second. Sammy Swindell briefly challenged Marks for third, but couldn't make the pass.

Smith controlled the final non-stop 11 laps to pick up his fifth Grove win of the season by 0.962 seconds over Dietrich, Marks, Swindell and Wolfe. Lawrence Chevrolet point leader Greg Hodnett, Lance Dewease, Alan Krimes, J.J. Grasso and Austin Hogue rounded out the top 10.

Hodnett set fast time over the 24-car field with a lap of 16.640. Dewease, Haudenschild and Wolfe won the heat races. Wolfe also won the dash.

Kevin Nouse was holding back Dietz as they raced under the white flag in the 358 sprint feature. Nouse went low into turn one and Dietz went around the cushion. Jared Esh spun in turn two and collected Nouse bringing out the caution.

Dietz controlled the final lap to the get the win in the Godfrey No. 5 over second place point man Doug Hammaker, early leader Chandler Leiby, Adrian Shaffer and Eric Parker. Dietz was also named the Rookie-of-the-Year and received the Jerry Reigle Sportsmanship Award.

H&J Towing and Recovery will return as the major sponsor for the 358 sprint car division in 2016. This year's champion earned $1,500 out of a total point fund of over $6,000. The runner-up earned $1,100. The top 10 in final points were paid.

Dietz donated his winnings from the night and the point fund to a friend of the family that's battling cancer.

He donated over $10,000 this season to various charities.

Scott Fisher, Esh and Dietz won the 358 heat races.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/mid-atlantic/smith-tunes-up-for-national-open/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chad Simpson Wins One For Iowa​*
Home-state driver Chad Simpson came from the sixth starting spot to win Friday night at Knoxville Raceway.

Simpson took the lead from Mike Marlar on the 23rd of 25 laps of the historic half-mile fairgrounds oval for his first Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series victory.

The 31-year-old driver is the defending Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n champion. He led Marlar, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens and Kent Robinson across the finish line.

"What a win, what a race," Simpson said. "I kept sticking with those two [Marlar and Bloomquist]. As the race went on, with no more cautions after that first one, I knew I had a chance. Scott kind of squeezed me once. The traffic was really heavy. I got by Marlar once, and then he got me back in one. I just let it all hang out down the backstretch and we were able to get back around him.

"It's a great honor to be able to run with these guys. They are the best in the business," he added. "We are just weekend warrior types, so to beat them at Knoxville in front of all of these fans is truly special. We put in a new Jay Dickens engine for this race and it ran flawlessly."

Marlar was looking for his second career preliminary night win at Knoxville and led the first 22 laps until Simpson went by him.

"Congratulations to those guys," Marlar said. "He [Simpson] was a little better than us tonight. That traffic was pretty tough. When he passed us, I got into him a little bit. I hope he forgives me for that. We slid back in front of him going into one, but he drove a great race and got back by us again."

Bloomquist trailed Marlar up until the 19th lap when Simpson passed him for second.

"We had a really good car tonight," Bloomquist noted. "The car has felt really good the last two nights as well. We passed a lot of cars last night. We should be ready for the 100 laps here on Saturday night."

Jimmy Owens set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 58 entrants, with a lap of 17.490 seconds.

*The finish:*
Chad Simpson, Mike Marlar, Scott Bloomquist, Jimmy Owens, Kent Robinson, Jared Landers, Don O'Neal, Tim McCreadie, Darrell Langian, Shannon Babb, Brandon Sheppard, Billy Moyer Jr., Mason Zeigler, A.J. Diemel, Jimmy Mars, Billy Moyer, Chase Junghans, Dale McDowell, Matt Westfall, Ricky Weiss, Spencer Diercks, Jason Feger, Chris Brown, Earl Pearson Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-late-models/chad-simpson-wins-one-for-iowa/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Don Kreitz Jr. Retires From Sprint Car Racing​*
Don Kreitz Jr. sat in the doctor's office waiting for the news. When it came, he was disappointed but not shocked.

More important, he had no regrets.

There was nothing left to accomplish. Kreitz had beaten the World of Outlaws, won big events like the Kings Royal and the Williams Grove National Open and was recently inducted into the Sprint Car Hall of Fame.

But on Thursday, the storied run came to an end. Kreitz, who has been dealing with concussion-like symptoms, was told he no longer race, and that led to his decision to retire after 38 years in the sport.

"It was towards the end of the line for me," Kreitz said. "I was really going to taper down my schedule.

"I didn't want to leave like this. You always want to do it on your own terms, but hey, I'm not laid up or anything like that. It's just not wise that I race again, but I'm going to be fine."

Kreitz suffered a concussion at the end of 2013 in a crash at Susquehanna Speedway Park. He raced all of last season with no problems, finishing second in the Williams Grove Speedway point standings to Greg Hodnett.



> *"It's just not wise that I race again, but I'm going to be fine." - Don Kreitz Jr.*


 His health took a turn in June of this year. Kreitz started experiencing periodic dizziness, forgetfulness and other symptoms. It got so bad that he pulled off the track during the June 26 race at Williams Grove.

It turned out to be Kreitz's last race. He saw numerous doctors, had an MRI and was prescribed a variety of medications. Nothing worked.

"I knew something was really wrong," Kreitz said. "I thought it was just the G-forces. The track was really fast a couple weeks in a row.

"I was thinking I would be able to run Susquehanna again. I didn't know it would be my last race."

Continued Kreitz, "It was a little bit of a shock [getting the news], but it wasn't a total shock. I knew something wasn't right."

Kreitz started his career in 1978 at age 16. He raced in the Modified division at Big Diamond and Grandview Speedway and the historic Reading Fairgrounds.

The Sinking Spring ace made the switch to the Sprint Car division in 1983. Since then, he has recorded 200 career victories and numerous track titles, including four straight at Williams Grove from 1990-93.

The biggest score came in the 1986 Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway. He outran all the big guns in the sport for a $50,000 payday. Kreitz also won just about every big show in central Pennsylvania and has beaten the World of Outlaws 10 times.

More impressive was the way in which Kreitz achieved his success. He was the owner-driver throughout his entire career and remained competitive to the end, winning his last race on June 5 of this year.

"It's been good, because it spanned over a long period of time," Kreitz said. "That I was still able to be competitive, especially as money started dominating the sport.

"I got a lot of help from Davey [Brown]. He is old school like I am, and it was all working hard in the shop.

"It's been really fulfilling to be able to do it driving my own car. I'm fortunate that I had great sponsors and a great crew over the years. It's been rewarding."

Kreitz isn't going away. On Thursday night, he was hard at work in the shop preparing a Sprint Car for Friday night.

See, Kreitz has been a mentor to several drivers, including Ryan Smith and current protege Rodney Westhafer. He plans to continue this practice, as well as run his oval track parts business during the day.

"You know, if I was 30, it would be really hard," Kreitz said. "It's a lot easier since I got in the Hall of Fame and got that last win. It wasn't the last race, but it was three races before my last and showed that I could still do it.

"I wouldn't change anything. I got to run in the era of Bobby Allen, Steve Smith Sr, Steve Kinser, Sammy Swindell and Doug Wolfgang. As time progressed, I got a chance to run against all the guys that are doing it now."

Continued Kreitz, "It's really cool to run against all those guys, and I'm so fortunate to have run in this area where the best teams and drivers are. Our fans are so great, and that shows when people come in from out of town.

"I'm so fortunate. I had a good run, and there are a lot of guys out there that have it worse than me."

*Source:*
http://www.pennlive.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/09/don_kreitz_jr_retires_sprint_c.html#incart_river


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Car Driver Brock Zearfoss Taking His Show On The Road To Gain More Experience​*
Brock Zearfoss didn't expect the questions or such hoopla over his decision. To him, it was no big deal.

But when you decide to drive past a $20,000-to-win race to run in a different state, it raises some eyebrows. Especially in passionate central Pennsylvania.

What people don't realize is that Zearfoss wasn't going to compete in the Dirt Classic at Lincoln Speedway this weekend ... no matter what. So instead of sitting on the sidelines, the Jonestown driver decided to make good use of his time.

Zearfoss will travel to Ohio to compete with Tony Stewart's All Star Circuit of Champions. He will run at Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe Saturday before heading to Millstream Speedway in Findlay, Ohio, Sunday.

The goal: Gain experience.

"It's an opportunity to do something different," Zearfoss, 25, said. "When we raced 75 races a year in the 600 division with the Susquehanna Valley Speed Shop, we ran 25 or 30 in the Midwest. It made me a better driver when I can back to Pennsylvania.

"It's a different type of racing with different track conditions. It makes you more aggressive and can only make you better.

"The more knowledge you can gain, the better your are going to be. The different track surfaces teach you a lot and will make you a better overall driver. Hopefully, I can bring that back to Pennsylvania and be more of a force."

It's benefited some of Zearfoss' competitors.

Central Pennsylvania standouts Danny Dietrich and Brent Marks have reaped the most from traveling outside their comfort zones.

Dietrich has competed in Ohio Speed Week the last two seasons. You could make the argument that some of the knowledge he gained on the road was put to good use and helped him win a 15 races this season.

Same with Marks, who is Zearfoss' cousin. The Myerstown ace hasn't won as much as Dietrich, but he found a measure of consistency this season and rattled off three straight wins, including a sweep of the Tuscarora 50 at Port Royal Speedway.

"We wanted to travel towards the end of the year," Zearfoss said. "The Dirt Classic is this weekend, but we weren't going to run that anyway.

"We had an opportunity to run two All Star shows at tracks I've never seen. It's a change of scenery that might do us some good. It's different."

Continued Zearfoss, "I've watched a lot of video on these tracks, and the surfaces seem good for me. You get kind of stale running the same tracks week in and week out. A change of scenery can do you good."

It's needed.

The season has been a mixed bag of results. Zearfoss has taken a few tumbles, had plenty of bent parts and, at times, suffered a bruised ego.

But Zearfoss has also had some bright spots. He set quick time in some high-profile events and had a couple of podium finishes - the Night before the Tuscarora 50 at Port Royal Speedway stands out - that put him on the radar.

Still, Zearfoss isn't satisfied. His season hasn't gone as planned, and he believes this trip could salvage his year and help him gain momentum.

"This could change the season around or make it worse," Zearfoss said. "Studying the tracks, watching videos on these places, I think both fit my driving style.

"I'm going to go out with an open mind and keep things basic. If we do that, I think we will be pretty good. I've been able to time well this season, and I think if we can put down a couple good laps, we will have solid runs."

The All Star Circuit of Champions has been a popular landing point for a small group of central Pennsylvania drivers.

Dietrich has paid visits to Ohio. Ryan Smith, a former central Pennsylvania regular, is now full time with the series. Marks indicated a couple of weeks ago that he may give the All Stars a try full time next season.

That isn't in the cards for Zearfoss. He is content to take a few trips west without making it a full time haven.

"It's tough when you work a full-time job, and all our crew guys work full-time jobs," Zearfoss said. "But we will sneak away for a weekend to western Pennsylvania or Ohio. I feel like I'm at the point where I can learn a lot more doing some different things.

"You get so much more exposure as a driver and a team. I announced I'm going to Ohio, and I've heard nothing but good things from out there. It's a pretty good deal."

*Source:*
http://www.pennlive.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/09/sprint_car_driver_brock_zearfo.html#incart_river


----------



## Ckg2011

*First Outlaws Win For Wilson​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6957&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Greg Wilson's ascent through the field at Eldora Speedway's 4-Crown Nationals on Friday night was steady and underneath everyone's radar as he rode the bottom of the track to his first ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory.

The Benton Ridge, Ohio-native and All Star Circuit of Champions regular, passed Rico Abreu midway through the feature and ran away with the win, leading second-place Shane Stewart by nearly seven seconds at the end.

"This is a World of Outlaws win!" an emotional Wilson said in victory lane. "I was starting to wonder. I just turned 40 - hell, I thought I was going to have to get Depends and quit this stuff. You ain't going to wipe this smile off for a long time."

Wilson is the 21st different driver to score a World of Outlaws feature win this season and the second driver in 2015 to claim a first-ever series win.

Chad Kemenah and Tim Shaffer led the field to the green flag in the kickoff to the 4-Crown Nationals weekend. Kemenah led through the early going as Abreu dispatched of Shaffer in his No. 24 Abreu Vineyards car for second by lap eight. Stewart then got around the 'Steel City Outlaw' three laps later to take over third.

As Kemenah began working his way through traffic, Abreu closed the gap and ran him down. As the two worked to complete lap 14, Abreu got around Kemenah, just underneath him, as they exited turn four. With Abreu in the lead, the battle intensified for the top four positions as Stewart looked for the lead and Kemenah tried to hang on.

Meanwhile, Wilson, who started ninth, jumped to bottom of the track in his No. W20 Hercules Tire/All-Star Plumbing car from the start and made easy work of the cars in front of him. By the time Abreu took over the lead, Wilson had moved into the top five, then the top three.

With an intense battle underway between Abreu and Stewart for the lead on the top side of the track, Wilson drove by on the bottom with little notice.

"Thought I was actually racing Shane there for the lead because I didn't see Greg Wilson," Abreu said.

"At first I thought it was Donny (Schatz)," Stewart said. "To be honest with you, I saw a black car and when I saw Wilson go by. He is exceptionally good here on the bottom."

While the battle continued between Abreu and Stewart through the second half of the feature, Wilson walked away, building up a large lead. Stewart eventually got by Abreu but the Outlaw was unable to make up time on the Ohio driver.

"I want to thank everybody - this has been a long time coming," Wilson said. "I'm a blessed dude. To win at Eldora, I was in tears. If you're going to win somewhere, this is the best place to do it in front of the best fans in the country."

"I'm truly a blessed guy and thankful for everything that the fans, the people that have helped me my whole career. This is for all those guys as much as it is for me."

Wilson, who has three All-Star wins this season, including one at Eldora back in June, said he and his Warnimont Motorsports team have been focused on improvement this season and have been making changes in that direction.

"We upgraded our motor program and we're still working out kinks with everything," Wilson said. "We're not (a big budget team) by any means - we won tonight on some used tires we got from Sheldon Haudenschild. That's pretty darn cool."

The 30-lap feature went flag-to-flag with no stoppages.

Stewart, who was the Kings Royal winner at Eldora back in mid-July, said the track was different than what they have been used to all summer. It took some adjustment he said.

"It was a great finish for us," Stewart said. "I didn't think after the dash that I had a good enough car to run second. Just a great effort by all my guys&#8230; We threw everything at it but the kitchen sink and made some gains from the dash to the feature and it worked out OK."

Abreu, who has two series wins this season, said he thought he had something for the rest of the field.

"We had a really good car tonight," Abreu said. "Just wasn't there at the right time, I felt. A lot of fun though - just super slick and slow and get your car going real good so that was a lot of fun."

A new battle that has emerged over the last two weeks is that for third, fourth and fifth in the championship driver standings. Brad Sweet moved into the third position from fifth as Kerry Madsen and Joey Saldana slipped back. Still, just 10 points separate the three drivers. In the owner standings, 10 points is the margin between the third through sixth positions.













_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night at Berlin Raceway in Marne, Mich. for the NAPA Berlin Brawl. Present a NAPA receipt at the time of purchase to receive $5 off (limit two per receipt). To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/berlin-raceway._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...015/09/First-Outlaws-Win-for-Greg-Wilson.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Is 4-Crown Midget Master​*
Christopher Bell claimed his first 4-Crown Nationals victory on Saturday night as he opened the 34th annual prestigious Eldora Speedway event with a wire-to-wire Honda USAC National Midget Championship victory.

Bell made it three wins on the season in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"It was tough out there tonight," Bell said. "It wasn't really the plan to go big for the lead on the first lap, but it kinda worked out that way. I almost crashed in one, and next thing I know, I had a big old run off turn-two. I saw the hole there and took advantage of it. I had to get in below the lip getting into one. It was nice to finally get that one under my belt."

Bell jumped up top in the opening set of corners, as front-row starters Kevin Thomas Jr. and Tracy Hines battled for the lead, but Bell used a full head of steam down the backstretch to throw a huge slide-job for the lead in turn three.

It stuck and Bell led off turn four, never to be dethroned. It was the 16th national Midget win of Bell's career, tying him for 38th all-time with George Amick, Billy Cantrell, Henry Pens, Lee Kunzman and Bobby Olivero.

Hines stuck with Bell for a while, but he fell into the clutches of a battle with Thomas and Bryan Clauson, who set ProSource Fast Time to open the program.

Just after Clauson took third on lap 15, he tagged the turn-four wall and caught the front end, ripping the right-front wheel off the car.

Rico Abreu was the man on the move from there, slicing past Thomas and locking in a duel with Hines for the eventual second spot. He finally stuck the second spot in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No.97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

Hines held on for third to lengthen his National Midget point lead aboard the Parker Machinery - Turbines, Inc. No. 24 Spike/Stanton Toyota.

"I picked my line through the middle and I ran it the whole day," Hines said. "I didn't think it was gonna work at first, but all of a sudden it came in for me. I thought we were good enough for second, but we got beat out late for second. We kept it in one piece, though, and got the finish we needed."

Tanner Thorson and Thomas rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bell-is-4-crown-midget-master/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Meseraull Breaks Through In 4-Crown Sprints​*
Thomas Meseraull has been beating on the door for his first USAC AMSOIL National Sprint Car victory and he finally kicked it in on Saturday night at Eldora Speedway during the 34th 4-Crown Nationals.

The San Jose, Calif., native came from row three and dominated the second half of the 30-lapper.

Kody Swanson took the lead from the pole, but ProSource Fast Qualifier Chase Stockon was on the move from his sixth-starting spot, sliding past Swanson into turn-three on lap four.

After a caution flag on lap eight, Bryan Clauson rolled the high side to take the lead from Clauson on lap nine. He checked out on the field as he traced the outside concrete. Brady Bacon slowed on lap 13, and Kevin Thomas Jr. flipped into turn one under the yellow.

On lap 16, Clauson came off turn four with a flat right-rear tire, as Stockon flashed by to retake the lead before the caution waved for Clauson. He changed his right-rear tire and restarted 22nd.

That set the stage for Meseraull, who had just cleared Dave Darland and Swanson to earn himself the second spot on the restart.

He wasted no time, as he roared by on the high side to take the lead. While he set off in pursuit of his first win, all eyes turned to Clauson, who was carving his way through the field.

Swanson closed slightly over the late stages, but the 33-year-old Meseraull finished it off to give himself an excited trip to Eldora victory lane with the Marion Underground Construction - Shane Wade Enterprises No. 66 DRC/Dynotech.

"I don't even know what to say about it," Meseraull said. "It's been a long road, and it's just crazy how great that car was and how simple it seemed to be tonight. Shane Wade and Donnie Gentry have given me an opportunity here and this is why guys like us are doing this stuff. Clauson was so fast, and he was gonna be tough to beat, but his misfortune let it fall right into my lap. Things cleared on the high side, and it just stuck up there. This year, with the owners I've had starting with Todd Keen, has just been such a great thing for me. Shane Wade wants to win, and we got a taste of that tonight at one of the most prestigious events in the country, so I hope this is a sign of what we can do as a team together."

Swanson finished off his best USAC sprint car race on dirt, as he finished second in the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire.

"Luckily, Bob Hampshire and my team are good enough to carry me at a track where I still don't consider myself to be that good," Swanson said. "Running second in the sprint car is just a great finish for us. It was tough early, but it came around to us and I was catching him towards the end, so I really just hated to see it end. It's good to take that momentum to the Silver Crown feature, too. I still need a little work here, but I'm gaining."

Darland came on late to round out the podium in the Phillips/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Trench Shoring No. 71p DRC/Foxco.

"Getting a good start was key to get from tenth. We went out really late, so timing in that well was pretty good. We were just decent in the slick, but we weren't a threat to the guys for the win. We're happy to get out of here with what we got, especially with our points situation. I know as well as anybody that every position and every point matters, so we'll take every one we can get," Darland said.

Clauson's amazing run from the back ended in the fourth spot with Scotty Weir fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../meseraull-breaks-through-in-4-crown-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Dominates For First Silver Crown Win​*
Christopher Bell capped Saturday night's 34th 4-Crown Nationals at Eldora Speedway with his first Silver Crown Championship Series victory, making it two of three crowns for the night at the famed half-mile oval.

Bell took the lead from the start and led wire-to-wire after setting the night's ProSource Fast Time. He won by 6.398 seconds in the Fred Gormly - RPM Auto Enterprise No. 99 JEI/Foxco Chevy.

"I've been close on these races before, and I was worried as the race went on that something would come up," Bell said. "I really thought Kody (Swanson) would be tough to beat, as well as he was hanging with me early. I had to go above the little bit of rough into turn one and then I started losing my cushion off turn-four, and when it was gone, I kept hitting the wall towards the end. I tried to keep from doing it as much as I could, but it got really difficult up there. Thankfully, we were able to hang on for all 50 (laps)."

Bell immediately rocketed to the lead from the start and ran right against the wall all the way around, entering above the cushion into turn-one and walking away from the field.

Behind him, Kody Swanson and Chris Windom battled for the second spot before Swanson spaced himself away from Windom, comfortably in second.
After an early caution, Windom was locked in a battle with Shane Cockrum and Brady Bacon. Shane Cottle was on the move from his ninth starting spot and joined the fray as well.

Just past halfway, Dave Darland spun in turn two, bringing the final caution flag of the event and erasing a 4.612-second lead for Bell. It had no adverse effect on him, though, as he traced the very outside of the high-banked half-mile to close out the night's festivities with a 50-lap win.

Kody Swanson stretched out his advantage and came home comfortably in second, clinching his second-straight Silver Crown Series championship in the DePalma Motorsports - Radio Hospital No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire.

"When you're racing for these guys, you have to get yourself ready to go good here, and they've gotten me a lot better," Swanson said. "To be able to seal up the championship here for them is really something special. I'm so proud of these guys and so grateful to be a part of their team. Two seconds at the 4-Crown is pretty wild for a guy like me."

Windom rounded out the podium as Bell's teammate in the Fred Gormly - RPM Auto Enterprise No. 98 Maxim/J & D Performance Mopar.

"Today was a really tough day," Windom said. "Just getting here from the rain-delayed ARCA race at Kentucky was a trip. I just couldn't quite get up in the fluff like those top-two were without getting really tight. I just had to settle in for third, which is a little disappointing with as bad as I wanted to win it. It was a good night for us as a team, though."

Cottle and Bacon rounded out the top five.

*USAC Midgets, Sprints, Silver Crown 4 Crown Nationals​*





*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/bell-dominates-for-first-silver-crown-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Landers Banks $40,000 Knoxville Prize​*
Jared Landers bolted to the lead on lap 92 and held off Josh Richards to win the 12th annual Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals Presented by Casey's General Store Saturday night at Knoxville Raceway.

Landers earned $40,000 for the second crown jewel victory of his career.

In a race that saw five different leaders, Landers swept by Jimmy Owens with 10 laps to go, and caught Richards in the waning laps. Once Landers cleared Richards, the duo battled it out to the finish. Owens finished third, followed by Mike Marlar and Darrell Lanigan.

"What a win for our team," Landers said.

"I tried to keep the car on the bottom for most of the race. Then when I was racing Jimmy [Owens] late in the race, I decided to go to the top. I didn't want to run up against that berm because I thought the car would get hot and start overheating. Early in the race my seat belts came undone. Thank goodness we had a caution right after that so I could get buckled back up again."

Chad Simpson led the first five laps until Jonathan Davenport took over the top spot. Davenport then controlled the race until smoke started bellowing from his car with 43 laps scored. Davenport slowed and dropped out of the race, finishing 29th.

Owens picked up the lead of the race. Landers moved into third, followed by Richards, Simpson, and Mason Zeigler. Bloomquist had a chance to cut into Davenport's point lead, but suddenly slowed and then exited the race with 26 laps remaining. He was credited with a 23rd-place finish.

Owens held the lead until Richards passed him heading into turn number three for the lead. Richards then stretched his lead out over Owens and Landers as those two battled it out for second.

Landers cleared Owens and then set his sights on Richards. With eight laps to go, Landers was able to track down Richards and make the winning pass.

"I sort of held back there for a while," Landers explained.

"Those guys have more experience than me and I didn't want to use up my equipment early on. Several cars I saw were jumping the cushion. When I got by Jimmy, it seemed like it didn't take long to catch Josh. I got into a lapped car and tore up the right rear quarter panel. But the car stayed together until the end. It's great to win this prestigious event in front of this big of a crowd."

Richards now has four second-place finishes in this event and was pleased with his runner-up spot, but thought he might have finally won the big one at Knoxville. "Congrats to Jared and those guys, what a run they had," Richards said. "We had just a fantastic car over the last half of the race. I got up to the front and was racing with Jimmy and once I got past him I thought tonight was going to be our night. Then Jared just came out of nowhere and passed us. We tried our best to get back around him but he held his line."

Owens was third at the finish. "We had a really good car all weekend," he said. "We just came up a little short tonight. We keep making strides with this team. Congrats to Jared on his win and we will go get 'em next time."

*The finish:*
Jared Landers, Josh Richards, Jimmy Owens, Mike Marlar, Darrell Lanigan, Chad Simpson, Chris Simpson, Brandon Sheppard, Frank Heckenast Jr., Steve Francis, Billy Moyer, Mason Zeigler, Dale McDowell, Dennis Erb Jr., Ricky Weiss, Morgan Bagley, Earl Pearson Jr., Jason Feger, Joel Callahan, Shannon Babb, Chris Brown, Kent Robinson, Scott Bloomquist, Tim McCreadie, Billy Moyer Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Don O'Neal, Matt Westfall, Jonathan Davenport, Jimmy Mars, A.J. Diemel, Spencer Diercks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-models/landers-banks-40000-knoxville-prize/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Hughes Sweeps Fall Jamboree​*
Capping off perhaps the most star-studded, action-packed Featherlite Fall Jamboree ever, Jason Hughes stood alone at the top of the mountain after winning his third feature of the weekend Saturday to become the first driver to sweep the weekend in the event's 17-year history.

Hughes admitted Thursday after notching his second USMTS national championship in six years that it takes an equal combination of a good driver, good equipment and good luck to win at the Deer Creek Speedway.
He had heaps of all three qualities this week.

And the 41-year-old from Watts, Okla., should know. Nobody has shined as brightly as Hughes at the Deer Creek Speedway. Now a five-time Fall Jamboree champ, he's the only one to win it more than once and Saturday's triumph was the 14th of his career at the high-banked three-eighths-mile oval.

After making his first-ever USMTS start on Thursday, Kyle Strickler led the field to the green flag from the pole but it was Rodney Sanders jumping out to take control in the first turn at the start of Saturday's 50-lap finale.

For most of the race, nobody had anything for Sanders-not even close. But a couple of ill-timed cautions and man named Hughes made life difficult for Sanders.

Sanders, who came up short in defending his USMTS national title on Thursday, was long gone when a lap-11 yellow flag brought the field pack to his bumper.

By this time Hughes was seventh-up eight spots from his starting position-but had five tough-to-tame racers between himself and the leader.

The restart saw Sanders pull away and extend his advantage over teammates Tim Donlinger and Dereck Ramirez, with Bobby Malchus, Jason Cummins and Brandon Davis also sandwiched between Sanders and Hughes.

Hughes worked his way up to fourth by lap 30 and had a wild battle with Donlinger, Malchus and Ramirez for a spot in the top five. Meanwhile, Cummins was rim-riding the high line with Cade Dillard and Strickler following him around the top side of the track.

Then on lap 36, Donlinger and Malchus made contact in the third turn which allowed Hughes to scoot by on the low side and claim the second spot. Moments later, a large piece of debris littered the end of the back-stretch and the caution waved for the final time to set up yet another Sanders-Hughes battle to the finish.

After working the high side for three laps after the restart, Hughes was able to power around Sanders, and just like the night before he took the lead for the first time on lap 40.

This time, however, he had to fend off Sanders for an additional ten laps. Hughes was flawless, and he crossed the finish line two car lengths ahead of Sanders to claim the $10,000 winner's check.

"I don't know if I can retire this thing," Hughes said, referring to his familiar No. 12 Hughes Chassis in victory lane. "We might have to keep this one around.

"I knew when we first got out on the track and hit the gas that the car was good. It wasn't slipping or anything, it just took off. I just had to bide my time and I found something up on the cushion."

Combined with his $5,000 victories on Thursday and Friday, plus his USMTS national championship, Hughes padded his bank account by $40,000 over the course of three days of work.

"We've talked about wanting to do this," Hughes said of sweeping the Fall Jamboree. "Everything fell our way this year. We had a great time every time we hit the track."

Hughes undoubtedly had the best car and team this weekend, and he also cashed in on some good fortune. In his heat race Saturday, Hughes was involved in a multi-car crash that sidelined several cars. Luckily, he was able to continue and pulled out a fourth-place finish.

The top 15 drivers in heat race passing points were locked into the main event. Hughes was 15th-the last driver fortunate enough to avoid racing in a "B" Main.
For his efforts, Sanders took home $5,000 for second runner-up finish behind Hughes.

"I didn't know if I had a big lead or what (when the caution came out late)," Sanders said. "It looked like Jason just had a better car tonight. I just have to keep working."

Despite being behind the wheel for the first time in two years, 2008 USMTS national champion and former Fall Jamboree winner Tim Donlinger looked like he hadn't missed a beat. He finished third and recorded two top-five finishes on the weekend.

Brad Waits, who started 14th, claimed the fourth spot as he held off Malchus on the final lap. Cummins, Dillard, Tommy Weder Jr., Strickler and Stormy Scott rounded out the top ten.

In the annual Non-Qualifiers Race, Steve Wetzstein came from the 11th starting spot to win the 30-car, 25-lap affair. He became the first driver to win the $2,000 contest twice, winning previously in 2009.

*The finish:*
Jason Hughes, Rodney Sanders, Tim Donlinger, Brad Waits, Bobby Malchus, Jason Cummins, Cade Dillard, Tommy Weder Jr., Kyle Strickler, Stormy Scott, Dereck Ramirez, Brandon Davis, Brent Larson, Joe Duvall, Daniel Hilsabeck, Jesse Glenz, Eric Pember, Lucas Schott, Keith Foss, Zack VanderBeek, Dan Ebert, Tom Tillison Jr., Joey Jensen, Austin Siebert, Brock Bauman, Bob Timm, Casey Arneson, Matt Dotson, Jacob Dahle, Terry Phillips, Philip Houston, Jesse Sobbing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/jason-hughes-sweeps-fall-jamboree/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Queensland Gets Jamboree Redemption​*
Cole Queensland captured his first Featherlite Fall Jamboree championship Saturday night at the Deer Creek Speedway in the Holley Iron Man Series USRA B-Mod main event.

The 2015 track champion, Queensland thought he had a winner's check on Thursday night but a miscalculation during post-race technical inspection awarded the trophy to the race's runner-up.

Queensland bounced back to finish second in Friday night's feature, and led the final 11 of 25 laps Saturday to pocket $1,000 and add the title of Fall Jamboree champion to his career accomplishments.

Kyle Anderson, who started next to Queensland in the fourth row, gave a valiant late-race effort but settled for second at the checkered flag.

Brady Joynt was scored third, early leader Trevor Fecht held on for fourth and Alex Williamson finished fifth. Sixth through tenth were Derek Clement, Dan Hovden, Thursday winner Mike Striegel, Kylie Kath and 24th-starting Jerry Young.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/queensland-gets-jamboree-redemption/


----------



## Ckg2011

*$20,000 Dirt Classic To Brian Montieth​*
Brian Montieth showed the huge crowd why is the track champ by claiming the $20,000 top prize in the second annual Dirt Classic at Lincoln Speedway Saturday night.

After exchanging numerous slide jobs over the final few laps, Montieth held off inaugural Dirt Classic winner Stevie Smith to score a milestone 50th career Lincoln win.

And although it got down to Montieth and Smith at the end, it was Montieth's double-pass of third-place Jac Haudenschild and second-place Brent Marks that was key to the win.

"Stevie was up there just trying not to make a mistake and trying to keep his speed," said Montieth upon exiting the Jerry Parrish-owned Auto Locator/Premier Auto Works No. 21. "That restart when I got from fourth to second was the kicker for me. The car started to go and I got off my butt I guess."

Smith started on the pole as high point man after time trials and two sets of qualifying events, but spotted the lead to outside front row starter Brent Marks for the first 11 laps.

Smith then pulled the slider on Marks to grab the lead in turn four of lap 12, and led through lap 26.

Montieth, who started third, ran fourth behind fourth-starting Haudenschild the first half of the race. It was after a 21st-lap restart that Montieth passed both Haudenschild and Marks to move into the runner-up spot.

At the time, Smith's lead was nearly two seconds.

"It was follow the leader and I saw Greg trying to make a move when I was trying to make moves, and this place is tough in lapped traffic&#8230;especially when it's just one lane around the top. The only time the bottom worked was on those restarts when everybody was slowed down."

Montieth tracked down the leader over the next five laps and caught Smith on the backstretch of lap 27. Although Smith stayed close the rest of the way and actually slid in front of Montieth in heavy lapped traffic late in the race, Montieth was scored the leader of every lap.

"Once I saw Stevie, I got back on the wheel again, said Montieth, "If I made a mistake, it was on me&#8230;but I knew Stevie was going to be tough and I just tried to make the track as wide as I could there at the end."

Smith settled for second, with Marks third and Haudenschild fourth. Danny Dietrich, who flipped in his first heat, came from 17th starting spot to cross fifth.

*The finish:*
Brian Montieth, Stevie Smith, Brent Marks, Jac Haudenschild, Danny Dietrich, Greg Hodnett, Lucas Wolfe, Aaron Ott, Gerard McIntyre Jr., Dave Blaney, Jimmy Siegel, J.J. Grasso, Lance Dewease, Cory Haas, Brandon Rahmer, Chase Dietz, Freddie Rahmer, Tyler Ross, Brian Carber, Tim Glatfelter, Alan Krimes, Sammy Swindell, Mike Bittinger, Tim Wagaman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...tlantic/20000-dirt-classic-to-brian-montieth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dietz Caps Frontier Crown At Electric City​*
Phil Dietz put an exclamation point on his 2015 ASCS Frontier Region championship season by dominating Saturday's Montana Round-Up finale at Electric City Speedway, leading all 25 laps of the feature event to pick up his fourth win of the season.

The Laurel, Mont., driver, piloting the Dietz Prevost Racing No. 72 Kistler-powered Maxim, drew the pole position for the main event in the Top 8 redraw right off the bat after posting the top passing points score in heat race action. No one threatened the now five-time Montana sprint car champion for the lead at any point during the race.

Dietz won his four previous Montana championships under four different banners. Dietz, 31, won the Montana Sprint Tour title in 2003, the Big Sky Sprint Tour title in 2007, the Big Sky Sprints championship in 2012 and the inaugural ASCS Frontier Region championship in 2013.

Dietz won June 19th at Electric City Speedway after the initial winner was disqualified post-race, but Dietz crossed the finish line first on two occasions later on, taking checkered flags at Gallatin Speedway on Aug. 14 and Sept. 12. The four victories followed a winless 2014 season.

Meanwhile, second place in the point standings unofficially changed hands.

Billings, Mont., driver David Hoiness entered the evening with a 44-point advantage over Leduc, Alberta's Skylar Gee.

Hoiness, however, was running in the top five when he went for a wild tumble entering the front stretch after apparent contact with another car with 13 laps completed.

After the disastrous turn of events for Hoiness, Gee then passed Joe Perry on the final corner on lap 25 to steal second place aboard the Gee Racing No. 99 AMS-powered Triple X.

That pass earned Gee an additional seven points and unofficially put him six points ahead of Hoiness for second place in the standings.

It was also Gee's second runner-up finish in as many nights, also finishing right behind winner Joe Ramaker on Friday.

Perry, out of Billings, settled for a solid third place finish aboard his father Chuck Perry's No. 28 Santos & Sons-powered Maxim. Perry, who won his first career sprint car main event June 6th at Electric City Speedway, moved into eighth place in the point standings to close out the season.

Lethbridge, Alberta's Bill Boyce, who won an ASCS Frontier Region main event at the Great Falls facility in 2014, came from ninth to finish fourth in his own No. 1 Shark-powered Eagle.

Former Montana champion Trever Kirkland of Helena, Mont. had an impressive run, coming from 13th to finish fifth aboard the Kirkland Racing No. 37 Shark-powered Triple X.

Kirkland's finish was good enough to move him past the 12th finishing Jeremy McCune into sixth place in the point standings.

*The finish:*
Phil Dietz, Skylar Gee, Joe Perry, Bill Boyce, Trever Kirkland, Trevor Turnbull, Casey Adams, Dennis MacEachern, David Miller, Josh Ostermiller, Kyle van Ulden, Jeremy McCune, Sean MacDonell, Matt Dusseault, Cody Masse, Roger Cummings, Bryan Brown, Leroy Brush, David Hoiness, Jerry Brown.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/dietz-caps-frontier-crown-at-electric-city/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins 30th of Season​*
*Race Results*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6958&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

The NAPA Auto Parts Berlin Brawl looked like it was Daryn Pittman's for the taking on Saturday night at Berlin Raceway as his 1.6 second lead with three laps to go appeared nearly insurmountable. Then Donny Schatz began moving. Schatz closed the gap with two to go and on the final lap, as Pittman worked the top in turns three and four, Schatz went to the bottom and drag raced the No. 9 to the checkered flag.

By .138 seconds Schatz scored his history-making 30th World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature win of the season. He is the first driver to win 30 features in a single-season since Steve Kinser achieved the feat in 1992 - Kinser ended that season with 31 wins. Kinser also did it in 1987 (46 wins) and 1991 (36 wins).

"It feels really good," Schatz said of the win. "Daryn had a good car. He was going through traffic so well but the last laps there, the track started changing. I don't know if it cleaned off or it felt like there was a little bit of rubber. My car started getting a little bit better and we kind of expected a little bit of that. I honestly didn't think we were going to get him. The last couple of laps I just drove it as hard as I could without trying to get myself in too much trouble."

"Just to be able to get him coming off four, (Pittman) was out there, and I don't know if he spun his tires a little bit, but we were just kind of locked down around the bottom and got by him to the checkered&#8230; Nothing like leading one corner, but I guess it's the right corner to lead."

Berlin's victory lane is a familiar place for Schatz who was the inaugural winner of the Berlin Brawl last season. The Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing driver last stood in victory lane two weeks ago at Silver Dollar Speedway.

The night started out with another addition to the record books - this time to Pittman over Schatz. The Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb driver set quick time, his fifth of the season, and set a new track record of 14.391 seconds. The lap bested the previous track record of 15.616 seconds set by Schatz in 2014.

Jason Johnson and Logan Schuchart led the field to the green flag. Schuchart led lap one and quickly pulled away in his No. 1s Mark Pell Tire Service/Marty Thompson Investments car. He caught the back of the field as he completed lap five. With Pittman closing in, Schuchart worked to get around the cars but jumped the cushion in turn two and Pittman got around him on the bottom for the lead.

Through the next 20 laps Pittman ably maneuvered through traffic and made flawless restarts on two cautions. He consistently built his lead, at one point more than 3.5 seconds on second place. Then, as the laps wound down, the track began to change and Schatz made his move in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car.

"I just ran the bottom two laps before in three and four and did not feel rubber at all," a dejected Pittman said after the race. "Just passed a lap car on the outside and you keep an eye on what lap cars are doing. If they start gaining ground on you, you figure something has changed on the track. Just didn't know what was there. It was a last second decision going down the backstretch, I told myself to go to the bottom and protect it but decided to stick with what I was doing the whole race and run the top and got beat."

Pittman said his No. 9 Great Clips/Sage Fruit team is working hard to make improvements and give him the equipment he needs to win. He said he and the other series regulars just are not doing what they need to do to beat Schatz.

"Half the problem is, none of us are smart enough to actually put 30 laps together to actually win a race," Pittman said. "Myself included. That's unacceptable. We had a car good enough to win the race. We should have won - I just didn't get the job done."

After slipping back to fourth on an earlier restart, Schuchart battled back to third and scored another podium finish for his Shark Racing team. The finish is the fifth top-five run for Schuchart this season.

"I'm proud of my guys - they all did a good job, they all work hard," Schuchart said. "It's good when we can get a podium... I just messed up one time in the beginning and Daryn got by me. Those guys are good, that's why they're out here. It's just a learning experience. We're just trying to get better every time we go out. We know we've got a good racecar and we're just looking forward to Williams Grove."











_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series heads east to Central Pennsylvania to take on the Pennsylvania Posse at the Champion Racing Oil National Open. A new, extended format expands the annual tradition this season. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/national-open._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...to-Parts-Berlin-Brawl-at-Berlin-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Clinches All Star Title At Millstream​*
Dale Blaney made history on Sunday night by clinching a record sixth career UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions title.

Blaney secured his spot in the history books with a flag-to-flag UNOH All Star victory at Millstream Speedway. Blaney led all 30 laps of main event competition, leading Cody Darrah and Tanner Thorson at the final checkers.

The win gives Blaney a 206-point advantage over Cody Darrah entering the UNOH All Star season finale at Eldora Speedway on Oct. 10; a deficit that is impossible to overcome.

The series victory at Millstream was Blaney's 12th of the season and the 127th of his storied career.

"We've had a tough go the last month or so," explained Blaney. "The guys never give up and keep working hard. We made some changes over the last few nights and the car has really been taking off. Tonight we were really good all night. I can't say enough about CH Motorsports. All of the guys do a great job. I love coming to this place so hopefully that continues to happen."

Darrah and Blaney led the UNOH All Star feature field to green at Millstream Speedway on Sunday night. Blaney gained the early advantage on lap one and stayed in control for the first six circuits with pole sitter Cody Darrah in tow.

Caution flags appeared for the first and only time on lap seven for a spinning Thomas Meseruall, ending a near straightaway lead for Blaney.

Racing continued shortly after, allowing Blaney to resume his position on point over Cody Darrah and Chad Kemenah. The pilot of the GoMuddy.com, Big Game Treestands, CH Motorsports, No. 1, maintained the top spot for the remaining 24, caution-free laps; surviving periods of intense traffic and late race charges by Chad Kemenah to secure the $5,000 top prize.

"I didn't really know where anyone was behind me," said Blaney. "It's hard when you get out there by yourself and start running laps. You constantly think you are racing in the right spot, but you just don't know. I kinda got held up a little bit there a couple laps, but we got through it ok. I can't say enough about my guys. They got me here again tonight.

"This sixth championship is really special," explained Blaney. "I guess I am the only guy to win sixth of these so far. That could very well change in the next few years. We're just going to come and try to win as many races and championships as we can. I don't know how many years I have left. The team I have now is behind me one-hundred percent. We're gonna keep racing as long as we can."

Darrah finished second.

"We feel pretty good after that one," said Darrah. "This is a beautiful race track. Awesome to see the fans come out and support this place. We had a really good car all night, just a little too free during the feature."

*The finish:*
Dale Blaney, Cody Darrah, Tanner Thorson, Greg Wilson, Chris Andrews, Cap Henry, Cole Duncan, Ryan Smith, Randy Hannagan, Chad Kemenah, Lee Jacobs, Byron Reed, Sheldon Haudenschild, Danny Holtgraver, Danny Smith, Caleb Armstrong, Paige Polyak, Andrew Palker, Jared Horstman, Brock Zearfoss, Parker Price-Miller, Kody Swanson, Thomas Meseruall, Tim Shaffer.

_The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will end their 2015 campaign on Saturday evening, October 10, during the UNOH Sprintacular at the legendary Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio. The regional travelers will headline a trio of open wheel sprint car divisions on October 10, sharing "The Big E" with the NRA 360 Sprint Invaders and the Buckeye Outlaw Sprint Series (B.O.S.S.) non-wing sprint cars. Dale Blaney will officially be crowned "champion" during the Eldora Speedway/UNOH All Star finale.

Eldora Speedway pit gates are scheduled to open at 12:30 p.m. on Saturday, October 10, with hot laps slated for 4:30. Racing action is set to ignite at 6. For more information regarding the UNOH Sprintacular featuring the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions, please visit Eldora Speedway live on the web at www.eldoraspeedway.com._

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-clinches-all-star-title-with-millstream-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kasey Kahne Racing Driver Cody Darrah​*
*Kahne To Race Sprint Cars In Australia​*
NASCAR Sprint Cup Series competitor Kasey Kahne has confirmed that he'll be returning to Australia in 2015/2016 to race an exclusive Ultimate Sprintcar schedule at Valvoline Raceway.

Kahne, a household name in NASCAR will bring his own first class equipment, including two complete cars and spares, to race at Valvoline Raceway on Dec. 26, Dec. 28, Dec. 30, Jan. 1, Jan. 3 and Jan. 5. Kahne will bring his long time right hand at Kasey Kahne Racing, Justin Adams, and possibly another team member to facilitate the Sydney tour.

Kahne became well aware of the Valvoline Raceway impetus last year when he tuned into the "Clay per view" internet live streaming broadcast to watch Kasey Kahne Racing factory pilot Brad Sweet in action on numerous occasions.
Valvoline Raceway Managing Director Steven Green was delighted today to announce Kahne's impending tour.

"Kasey is such a class act," Green said. "Whether it's on a superspeedway, the coat hanger in the Poconos or a dirt quarter mile he's renowned as an ultra versatile and competitive elite racer. His racing credentials speak for themselves but we're also delighted to have someone of his professional and modest nature to come and share time with us. Justin Adams told me that Kasey's idea of a holiday is spending some time working on and driving his Sprintcar so we're happy we can accommodate him with that and some Aussie summer weather."

Despite his busy NASCAR schedule, Kahne has remains close to his dirt racing roots through his own driving opportunities when time arises but predominantly through the development of Kasey Kahne Racing where he provides two elite sprint cars in the World of Outlaw schedule each year.

For Kahne personally the idea of 'spare time' is a limited concept. Increasing on and off track commitments see an exhausting schedule for the Washington native where he's continually on demand from the media and sponsorship fraternity.

The idea then of pulling on a helmet and fire suit 14,000 miles from home and getting his fix of sprint car racing Australian style has an allure all it's own.

"I've enjoyed the racing and the hospitality in Australia before and there's a lot to like about coming back down there for it," Kahne said. "It's a quick break from all the activity up here (USA) and I get to squeeze in six races. It's a win-win for me."

Kahne will field his sprint car under the umbrella of Steve Caunt Racing - the flamboyant Albion Park Rail (NSW) car owner and driver has facilitated some of the sport's biggest names in the past, including two-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Jason Meyers and Outlaw legend Sammy Swindell to name a few - who has purchased Kahne's equipment for the Sydney tour.

"Obviously it's a great honour to have someone like Kasey involved with our racing program," said Caunt. "He'll be running his cars with support from our hauler and our operation. I know he'll be bringing everything he needs but he has all of our inventory if he needs it as well."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/kahne-to-race-sprint-cars-in-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Memorial Next For ASCS Southwest​*
The ASCS Southwest Region returns to action up this Saturday, Oct. 3 with a special one night, $4,000 to win, $400 to start blowout to honor one of New Mexico's biggest racing names with the inaugural Joe Herrera Memorial at the Aztec (N.M.) Speedway.

The largest paying show for winged sprint cars to come to the four-corners region in some time, the last ASCS-sanctioned event at the Aztec Speedway came on Labor Day Weekend in 2012 with the Floyd Reynolds Memorial.

New Mexico's Josh Hodges and Arizona's Lance Norick splitting the weekend at the three-eighths mile oval.

Rick Ziehl leads the ASCS Southwest Region into Saturday night with an 86 point advantage over Bob Ream Jr. with Lance Norick trailing by 113.

Making the battle four wide is Ryan Linder who sits 119 back from Ziehl.

Casey Buckman currently rounds out the top-five in tour standings.

So far in 2015, eight drivers have found victory lane with the ASCS Southwest Region with Ziehl and Ream each at three.

The only other multi feature winner in Dusty Zomer with two.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...joe-herrera-memorial-next-for-ascs-southwest/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Friesen Bags Wade Decker Memorial​*
Local driver Chad Cook may have stolen the show, but it was Stewart Friesen who ended up in victory lane on Sunday night at Thunder Mountain Speedway.

Friesen, of Sprakers, N.Y., wheeled the Jeff Daley-backed No. 44 to his first triumph at the Center Lisle three-eighths-mile oval in a Modified, topping the MjH Oilfield Wade Decker Memorial race.

Friesen pocketed $5,140 for his efforts in the 50-lap Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled By Hi-Tek big-block/small-block Modified main event.

Friesen won his fourth STSS Bob Hilbert Sportswear North Region event in the seventh round of the series following an extended, back-and-forth battle with Thunder Mountain regular Cook.

"Wow, what a race," exclaimed Friesen, who leads the North Region standings into the finale at I-88 Speedway in Afton, N.Y., on Columbus Day weekend. "Chad (Cook) gave me a hell of a run there. We got jammed up in traffic and he got back around me. I needed to get some clear track.

"This is such a cool event: the trophy, the fireworks, everything about it. The atmosphere here tonight was awesome."

Via his victory in the 10-lap Hank Decker Logging preliminary Cash Dash, Cook's Mike Costello-owned No. 222 led the 27-car starting field to the green flag for the main. Cook paced the opening five laps of the event before Friesen drove his Teo-Pro car to the lead.

A long stretch of green-flag racing ensued following a pair of cautions on laps three and four. The lead pair approached heavy lapped traffic by the 12th tour of the oval. Cook, who had been working the extreme outside lane, reeled in Friesen.

Cook was able to sweep past Friesen to lead lap 25 at the line and collect the $500 Halfway Leader Bonus from Jim and Rhonda Scott. He held the top spot for two complete circuits before Friesen, running the low line, reclaimed his lead at the 28th circuit.

Cook kept Friesen in his sights working the slower traffic until the 39-lap stretch of green-flag racing ended on the 43rd circuit.

Two additional yellows in the final seven laps (44 and 45) gave Cook opportunities to unseat Friesen. He nearly pulled even with the leader at the two-to-go signal but couldn't complete the pass and settled for a hard-earned runner-up effort.

Cook, of Deposit, N.Y., pocketed a mammoth $4,650 for his second-place result: $3,000 from the posted purse, $1,000 as the Cash Dash winner and $650 in lap money.

Anthony Perrego of Montgomery, N.Y., guided Gary Mann's New York Truck Parts No. 55 to a third-place finish after running inside the top-five for the entire distance. Sheffield, Mass., driver Andy Bachetti finished fourth and Erick Rudolph of Ransomville, N.Y., piloted the Randy Chrysler-owned car to fifth after starting 16th on the grid.

The finish:
Stewart Friesen, Chad Cook, Anthony Perrego, Andy Bachetti, Erick Rudolph, Danny Creeden, Brent Wilcox, Colton Wilson, Jeff Strunk, Mike Mahaney, Tommy Meier, Jeff Heotzler, Billy Van Pelt, Nick Nye, Tyler Siri, Tim Buckwalter, Jackie Brown Jr., Ken Titus, Danny Johnson, Billy Spoonhower, Chris Stull, Ryan Jordan, Craig Hanson, Brian Malcolm, Matt Latwinski, Mike Nagel Jr., Danny Tyler

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-modifieds/friesen-bags-wade-decker-memorial/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Super Dirt Week Officially Heading To CNYRP​*
There has been a gaping void in the racing community since the announcement that Super DIRT Week would no longer have a home at the New York State Fairgrounds and the "Moody Mile." The traditional home of the richest dirt modified race in the world may be gone after this year's event, but there is new news from Albany which sheds light on the future of the marquee event in local/regional motorsports.

As part of a tour of the Upstate region of New York, Governor Cuomo held a press conference outlining the future of the week long celebration of speed. With many a race fan worried about the future of the event as a whole, it came as little surprise that Central New York Raceway Park, a multi-use facility being constructed in Hastings, will become Super DIRT Week's new home.

The proposed multi-use facility designed and spearheaded by long time promoter Glenn Donnelly includes a half-mile synthetic dirt oval, modern seating and amenities including exclusive use of LED lighting, a first in any sporting venue, and a two-mile plus roadcourse. Construction on the facility began two years ago with the clearing of the property and an initial $2 million dollar grant from New York giving access to a major highway which lies directly off the property of the new facility.

The intial $2 million dollar investment was bolstered by Cuomo, with another $5 million being appropriated to the construction of the facilitty, and a commitment from both World Racing Group, the sanctioning body which oversees Super DIRT Week, and the New York State government which keeps the event in Central New York for the foreseeable future. Also, the facility will be featured in future I Love New York ad campaigns.

The current home of Super DIRT Week at the New York State Fairgrounds will be demolished following this year's racing. You can attend the final Super DIRT Week on the fairgrounds from October 7th through October 11th.

*Source:* 
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/NewPress/?p=12049


----------



## Ckg2011

*Auto Value Stays As Super Sprints Sponsor​*
Officials from the Auto Value Bumper to Bumper Super Sprints (AVBBSS) announced Wednesday the extension of Auto Value Bumper to Bumper Auto Parts as the official series sponsor.

The new agreement extends the sponsorship of the Pavement Winged Sprint Car Series through the 2018 season.

The Auto Value Bumper to Bumper Super Sprints concluded their 20th season of racing in September of 2014. Aaron Pierce captured his first series championship while the tour showcased seven winners in 14 races.

In the 309 events contested on pavement, Gary Fedewa sits atop the career victory list with 37 checkered flags. Six-time series champion Jason Blonde ranks in second spot at 31 wins with Tom Fedewa (25), Bill Tyler (24) and Jeff Bloom (19) rounding out the top five. Fifty-three drivers have earned at least one feature victory.

Auto Value/Bumper to Bumper is part of Aftermarket Auto Parts Alliance, one of the largest auto parts distribution and marketing organizations in the world.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/auto-value-stays-as-super-sprints-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Cancels Night One of National Open​*
Night one of the Champion Racing Oil National Open has been cancelled due to steady rain and the continued threat of weather through Thursday night.

Friday and Saturday nights at Williams Grove Speedway remain on schedule. Contingency plans, including rescheduling the National Open, are being prepared if inclement weather forces further changes.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night for night two of the Champion Racing Oil National Open. Tickets remain for the event and are available by visiting the track box office.

The rest of the National Open weekend remains on schedule; the series will return tomorrow night.

*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3533-rain-cancels-night-one-of-national-open


----------



## Ckg2011

*Williams Grove National Open Contingency Plan Will Be Put In Place If Rain Washes Out Weekend​*
This year's Williams Grove National Open featuring the World of Outlaws and Pennsylvania Posse is still in jeopardy.

At least for this weekend.

Williams Grove Speedway and World of Outlaws officials were forced to cancel Thursday's program. Hurricane Joaquin is pushing out to sea, but there is still a 70 percent chance of rain Friday. The forecast for Saturday continues to change.

Officials are pressing on in an effort to get the National Open in this weekend. But considering the conditions and possibilities, they have also discussed contingency plans.

The leading scenario is to run a two-day show next Thursday and Friday (Oct. 8-9). The World of Outlaws are scheduled to run in New York Oct. 10, which makes it easy to come back to Williams Grove Speedway for a rain date.

"That is what we told our teams," World of Outlaws chief operating officer Tom Deery said. "There are multiple plans, but obviously the first plan is to get it in this weekend.

"It's an unfortunate thing. We all made great plans and had the unveiling of a new three-day format. It's just very frustrating, but there is nothing you can do about it."

Continued Deery, "No matter what decision you make, it affects a lot of people. And it is almost never a positive effect."

The National Open has been rained out twice since the World of Outlaws became a part of the event in 1989. In each case, the traveling series had a conflict and was forced to miss the rescheduled date.

Billy Pauch won the unsanctioned race in 1998. Cody Darrah was victorious in 2008, but the purse was cut and he didn't receive $50,000.

Deery and speedway officials are hoping to avoid such a scenario. The good news is that the World of Outlaws have a couple open dates on the schedule, which leaves wiggle room for a rain date that includes the traveling series.

"There is a different formula for different scenarios," Deery said. "If the World of Outlaws are involved, it will be a $50,000-to-win race.

"There is also a scenario where it's not a World of Outlaws race. No one wants to see that happen. We will have to contemplate that, but right now, we don't know what it is going to do moving forward."

*Source:*
http://www.pennlive.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/10/williams_grove_national_open_c.html#incart_river


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Cancels Night Two of The National Open​*
With steady rain continuing to fall in Central Pennsylvania, night two of the Champion Racing Oil National Open at Williams Grove Speedway has been cancelled.

Saturday's National Open main event remains on schedule and will be a one day full program with a $50,000-to-win prize. Sunday is the rain date.

Contingency planning is underway if inclement weather continues to hamper the National Open weekend.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night for the finale of the Champion Racing Oil National Open. Tickets remain for the event and are available by visiting the track box office.

Saturday's main event remains on schedule with Sunday as a rain date

*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3534-rain-cancels-night-two-of-the-national-open


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Clauson At I-80 Speedway​*
Bryan Clauson led from start to finish Friday night to win his first FVP National Sprint League feature Friday night at I-80 Speedway.

Clauson drove his Matt Wood Racing No. 17w into the lead from outside the front row. Fellow row one starter, Bill Balog, dogged him early.

He pulled even with the leader on lap nine, when Mike Moore spun, bringing out one of two cautions in the event.

Clauson led Balog, Terry McCarl, Danny Lasoski and Ian Madsen back to green flag racing. McCarl used the low side to wrestle second from Balog on lap 12.

Four laps later, Lasoski followed McCarl by Balog into third. Back in the pack, Brian Brown and Dominic Scelzi, who was making his first career NSL start, were exchanging sixth.

Tasker Phillips slowed with seventeen laps complete, bringing the final caution flag. Clauson led a low-riding McCarl, Lasoski, Balog and Madsen back to green.

McCarl hit the cushion to try to run down Clauson, but Lasoski used the low side to move by McCarl into second on lap 20. Brown had a good restart, moving by Madsen for fifth, and snatching fourth from Balog late.

Clauson was steady on the cushion. Lasoski made a late diving attempt at him, but fell short. McCarl was third, ahead of Brown and Balog.

"I looked up and saw the '2' up on the board," said Clauson. "If you win one of these races, you're going to have to deal with him sooner or later. We were strong enough to hold him off. I can't thank these guys behind me enough&#8230;Matt Wood for giving me an opportunity, and Shane Bowers taking a big leap of faith and coming over and taking this job. We've been in a bit of a slump the last two or three weeks, but what a way to break out of it with our first NSL victory."

"(Clauson) was on the preferred line," said Lasoski. "He wasn't moving. I knew that. We had to go somewhere else. I'm very proud of our GoMuddy.com, MC Power team. We didn't have a good car in the heat, but they worked their tails off on this thing."

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Danny Lasoski, Terry McCarl, Brian Brown, Bill Balog, Ian Madsen, Craig Dollansky, Dominic Scelzi, Tim Kaeding, Brad Loyet, Austin McCarl, Matt Juhl, Steve Kinser, Lynton Jeffrey, Logan Forler, Jack Dover, Brooke Tatnell, Dakota Hendrickson, Josh Baughman, Mark Dobmeier, Jake Bubak, Tasker Phillips, Jon Agan, Michael Moore.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/its-all-clauson-at-i-80-speedway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tyler Thomas (91) battles Zach Daum Friday night at Belle-Clair Speedway in Illinois. (Don Figler photo)​*
*Meents Memorial To Tyler Thomas​*
Tyler Thomas claimed the 11th annual Charlene Meents Memorial at Belle-Clair Speedway after a hard fought battle with Zach Daum on Friday night.
It was the sixth career POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory for Thomas.
Darren Hagen's podium finish sealed the series championship.

Earning his first-career pole, and in a brand Spike Chassis with Stanton-Fontana power under the hood, Jake Neuman led the field to green with Daum to his outside.

As the green flag waved Daum would take point coming off turn two as Neuman struggled to keep the front wheels on the ground. With one lap in the books, a nine care pile up would occur off turn four involving Tanner Thorson, Austin Brown, Justin Peck, Daniel Adler, Dereck King, Kevin Thomas Jr., Eric Fenton, Tim Siner, and Joe B. Miller.

Coming back to green, Thomas would move to the topside and quickly dispatch of Neuman for second. By lap five Thomas was all over Daum for the lead waiting for the right moment to pounce.

Entering turn three, Thomas would make his move sliding for the lead only for the caution to fly for Austin Prock and Justin Peck.

Resuming racing with nine laps down, Thomas would be all over Daum going down the back stretch and slide for the lead entering turn three, but Daum powered back around, while Hagen took third from Tucker Klaasmeyer.

With 14 laps in the books, the caution would fly as Neuman slowed on the front stretch with a flat left rear tire.

On lap 15, Spencer Bayston would move past Klaasmeyer for the fourth position, only for the red flag to fly one lap later as Terry Babb tipped over on the front stretch after contact with Austin Brown.

Coming back to green, Thomas would dive to the bottom of turns three and four, sliding Daum for the lead, but Daum never flinched and drove right around the outside holding onto control.

Entering turn one, Thomas would again slide for the lead and briefly take point down the back stretch, only for Daum to retake control coming to the line.

The action would be slowed on lap 20 as Klaasmeyer's ride slowed on the back stretch.

Coming back to green, Thomas would pounce and again slide Daum for the lead entering turn three, but this time the No. 5D machine would be unable to return as Thomas would hold the lead down the front stretch.

Try as he might, Daum would be unable to get close enough to Thomas to make a move as Thomas would securely cross the line for the 11th Annual Charlene Meents Memorial victory.

Hagen would come in third, becoming the 2015 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series Champion. Thorson took fourth, while Thomas Jr. rounded out the top five.

"When we first started coming here, I was the B-main bandit," said Thomas. "I've wadded a racecar up here and I never had the best luck here, but man it's really been a good one for us lately. Three wins since SPEED Week last year here. First of all, I've got to thank my dad. He did a really good job setting up the car tonight. It was fun racing with Zach. To race this hard with these guys up here and shake hands about it after the race is pretty awesome."

"We broke a valve spring or retainer, something in the valve train broke there," said Daum. "Something was wrong from the get go. Kind of in a hard spot there; you're leading the thing and you don't want to pull off. It got to the point where we had to bury the right rear in there to get off and it just wouldn't pull itself back off. It was a fun little Belleville race; I never thought I'd say that."

"This team, without these guys this wouldn't be possible," said newly crowned 2015 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series Champion Hagen. "All my sponsors, everybody back at the shop, my car owner Austin Brown, my crew Flea and Corey, without their hard work, we wouldn't have pulled off this championship. It's really a testament to how good the car is, and how good our chemistry is as a team."

Joe B. Miller led the final six laps of the POWRi Speedway Motors 600cc Outlaw Micro Series feature to claim his fifth victory of the 2015 season.

*The finish:*
Tyler Thomas, Zach Daum, Darren Hagen, Tanner Thorson, Spencer Bayston, Ryan Robinson, Kevin Thomas Jr., Andy Malpocker, Dereck King, Kyle Schuett, Terry Babb, Joe Miller, Tim Siner, Daniel Adler, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Austin Brown, Payton Pierce, Austin Prock, Jake Neuman, Andrew Felker, Justin Peck, Eric Fenton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/meents-memorial-to-tyler-thomas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Open Finale Postponed To Sunday​*
Continued inclement weather and an especially saturated Williams Grove Speedway has postponed the Champion Racing Oil National Open to Sunday.

The National Open finale will be a one day full program with a $50,000-to-win prize. The pits will open at 1 p.m., general admission gates at 2 p.m. with time trials underway at 5:30 p.m.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night for the finale of the Champion Racing Oil National Open. Tickets remain for the event and are available by visiting the track box office.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...National-Open-Finale-Postponed-to-Sunday.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kaeding Rolls From 14th At I-80 Oval​*
Tim Kaeding had racked up seven KSE Hard-charger awards and four second-place finishes with the FVP National Sprint League before Saturday's Fearless 410 Finale at the I-80 Speedway.

Kaeding saved the best for last, racing from 14th on the grid to win the season finale in the Lunstra Motorsports No. 3, while Danny Lasoski was crowned the first series champion.

Ian Madsen shot out to the early lead in the 30-lap event ahead of Steve Kinser and Lasoski. Kinser would slide under Madsen to lead lap two, but Madsen fought back and lead a circuit later. Furious action ensued not only at the front, but throughout the pack.

Tasker Phillips used the low side to move by Lasoski for third on lap three.

Three laps later, Bill Balog took third from Phillips as the two dueled.

Meanwhile, Kaeding was on the move, entering the top five by the fifth lap.

Riding the cushion by the fence, he drove under Balog on lap 10 to take third.

Four laps later, he shot under Kinser in lapped traffic to take second.

Kaeding reeled in Madsen the next two laps and the two leaders exchanged sliders in traffic. Kaeding madethe pass for the lead on lap 17. Kinser took second, while Balog rejoined the lead trio with a pass of Madsen on lap 19.

The lone caution flag of the event came for Austin McCarl, who spun with four laps to go. The restart saw Kaeding leading Kinser, Balog, Dominic Scelzi and Madsen back to green flag racing. Scelzi, who was spending his first weekend in a sprint car in the Midwest shot to third on the restart.

Kaeding pulled away the final four laps to take the $7,000 finale, ahead of Kinser, Scelzi, Balog and Bryan Clauson.

"It was my motto," said Kaeding. "Live and die by the high side. I hope the fans enjoyed it. I know I enjoyed the donuts. I lost my grandfather this year and I want to dedicate this to him. Just a lot of bad luck this year. It's great to get this No. 3 car in victory lane with this NSL deal. We've been close and we struggled. We drove by everybody tonight and I'm happy about that."

"We got the car a little better tonight," said Kinser. "I'd have liked to win it, but we didn't get the job done. I about had Tim. He was using his tire up I took a shot at him on the bottom and about lost a spot. We ran him down there at the end, but if I caught him, I don't know that I could have passed him."

"I saw Tim roll by me on the fence," said Scelzi. "I thought it kind of looks like Tulare up there. I got up top and I was scared to be honest. It looked kind of treacherous. I tried to save my tires at the beginning and this place is about throttle control. There's not many places like this that I've been before. To be able to run this well with these guys&#8230;I just can't believe I got to race with Steve Kinser. To go wheel to wheel like that was a childhood dream."

Lasoski's championship with the FVP National Sprint League was worth $75,000. He led the series with nine wins.

"First of all, I need to thank Tod and Lisa Quiring for this opportunity," he said. "They could have chosen anyone they wanted, and they chose us. My hat's off to (crew chief) Guy Forbrook. It didn't show tonight with our performance, but that's just one night. We win together and lose together."

*The finish:*
Tim Kaeding, Steve Kinser, Dominic Scelzi, Bill Balog, Bryan Clauson, Lynton Jeffrey, Ian Madsen, Brian Brown, Terry McCarl, Craig Dollansky, Matt Juhl, Mark Dobmeier, Jake Bubak, Tasker Phillips, Brad Loyet, Danny Lasoski, Brooke Tatnell, Jon Agan, Dakota Hendrickson, Austin McCarl, Stacey Alexander, Wade Nygaard, Jade Hastings, Josh Baughman.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/kaeding-rolls-from-14th-at-i-80-oval/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stevie Smith Wins National Open​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6961&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

After having his hopes dashed in a controversial finish one year ago, Stevie Smith roared back Sunday night and scored his third-career Champion Racing Oil National Open victory at Williams Grove Speedway.

The win, Smith's second World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season, is his first National Open title since 1991 and comes one year after contact between he and David Gravel in the closing laps of the 2014 National Open ended his run.

Tonight, the memory of last year was a distant one as Smith had 50,000 reasons to smile.

"It's amazing," Smith said of winning the $50,000-to-win 53rd Annual National Open title. "A couple of years ago I pretty much thought I was getting ready to wrap it up and just couldn't get anything going. Just like you said, 24 years later here we are. This all goes to Fred Rahmer and the crew. I'm telling you, they have helped me tremendously. They have given me a really good racecar. I just try not to make too many mistakes. They're the reason we're standing down here."

After crossing the finish line in his No. 51s Miller Chevrolet car, Smith saluted the Pennsylvania Posse fans who rode out three days of rainouts, by stopping on the track in front of the famous 'Beer Hill' on the backstretch of Williams Grove.

Smith battled Danny Dietrich through the early portion of the race and Donny Schatz through the last half. Late cautions set up several side-by-side restarts but Smith held tough.

"Well, I know he's the best driver in the nation - one of them anyways," Smith said of Schatz. "Look at his record. I just drive my race. I try to tell the boys that. I look forward and I don't worry about who is behind me or beside me."

For Smith's team owner, Fred Rahmer, the win was his 10th as a car owner. It was also the second time in the last three seasons Rahmer has stood in victory lane at the event. He won the 2013 National Open title.

"Absolutely unbelievable," Rahmer said. "I want to thank the Grove for persevering. I know as a half-assed promoter I would have bagged it. Here we sit $50,000 richer."

The postponed National Open got underway after the previous three days had rained out thanks to the remnants of Hurricane Joaquin, churning off the East Coast. Though Sunday started off cloudy, the day gave way to sunshine and racing began under clear skies.

Dietrich and Rahmer started on the front row of the 40-lap feature with Logan Schuchart and Justin Henderson in row two. Dietrich led early but after a fierce battle, lost the top spot to Smith on lap eight. Through the next several laps, Schuchart chased down Dietrich and worked to get around him as both maneuvered through traffic.

Disaster nearly struck on lap 21 as Dietrich did a full 360 spin but was able to keep his car moving.

"If he didn't get in the gas and try to spin it around I was probably going to hit him," Schuchart said. "I'm glad that he's a good enough driver that once he got in that situation he was able to back himself back out of it because it probably would have cost us both a run up front."

The spin shuffled the field, as Dietrich slipped back to fifth, Schatz drove his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car into third. Schatz chased down Schuchart six laps later and as they all worked through traffic began running down Smith for the lead.

The yellow flag waved on laps 31 and 33. A red also flew following a restart on lap 33. On the final restart of the night with seven to go, Smith said the track changed.

"It got a little dirty and I just felt like I needed to slow my pace down," Smith said. "Before that I could just run harder and harder. I think the tires were getting a little wore down too so I think that was probably a lot of it."

Schatz closed the gap in the final two laps, but with a 1.5 second lead at the white flag, Smith cruised to victory lane.

"I've never won a $50,000-to-win race! I wanted to win it since Fred won it and I wanted to win it for Fred," Smith said. "I appreciate everyone here. It's been a great year and this just tops it off."

The night was also a big one for Schatz, who, after a dominant and historic season, clinched the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series title, his seventh career series title.

Schatz said that tonight, Stevie Smith was just better than he and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team.

"There's nothing I could really do on the restarts," Schatz said. "Stevie was really good. He made all the right lines on the race track work for him. We got ourselves buried there at the beginning and had to pass those guys one by one without traffic. We got going there about the lap 20 mark but it was just almost too late. Hats off to this whole Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance team&#8230; Somedays you're just going to be second best. Today we'll settle for that."

Schatz said he and his team have been trying things with their car in the last several weeks and that some days have worked and others have not. Regardless, the preparation, Schatz said, is giving them a head start on next season.

For Schuchart, a native of nearby Hanover, Pa., his third place finish came in front of family and friends. It's the sixth top-five run of the season and second podium finish in a row for Schuchart and his No. 1S Shark Racing/Mark Pell Tire Service team.

"We come back home with our family and friends and we have a lot of people to thank, a lot of people that are here helping us out&#8230; I'm thankful to be here. This Shark car was really fast and I'm looking forward to the rest of the year."

Chase Dietz was named the National Open rookie of the year. He took home a $1,500 prize for the honor.











_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series joins Super DIRT Week with an appearance at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park in Elbridge, New York. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/rolling-wheels-raceway._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../2015/10/Stevie-Smith-Wins-National-Open.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Forsberg Emerges With Fall Nationals Title​*
It was nine years since Andy Forsberg stood in victory lane at the end of the final race of the season at Silver Dollar Speedway.

The 2006 Fall Nationals champion had what could be considered an off year at Chico. Until Saturday, his only win took place during the opening night of the 2015 season.

Forsberg bested a stout field featuring 55 other competitors on the final night of the 23rd Annual Fall Nationals in Tribute to Stephen Allard. The win was anything but easy for Forsberg as he started in 10th.

The 40-lap race was hampered by a constant wind storm that had punished the speedway all evening. Not only did Forsberg battle the track but in the end he had to hold off a charging Sean Becker.

On the 39th circuit, Forsberg and second-place driver Shane Golobic were content following a slower car on the bottom of turns three and four.

This gave Becker one last shot to rail the top. While he never got to Forsberg, the momentum Becker received from the cushion allowed him to pass Golobic at the checkered flag.

"I needed a few more laps," said Becker. "But I am thrilled with my second-place finish tonight. To come from 18th just shows how strong of a team we have and our never give up attitude."

Tonights win marked Forsberg's 136th career sprint car victory and 10th this season driving the PT Shocks/PitStopUSA No. 7c. Earlier this year he won the prestigious Johnny Key Classic at Ocean Speedway.

"I was just hoping and praying that Shane or Sean wasn't going to break my heart tonight," said Forsberg. "It's one of those things in racing were you just have to do what you think is right and hope it works out."
Golobic finished third.

The 40-lap race started with Steven Tiner, Kirt Organ and Chase Majdic all flipping down the back straight. Majdic was the only driver able to continue on.

Kyle Hirst led the opening laps of the main event. Hirst got the jump over pole sitter and dash winner Tyler Walker.

On lap six Hirst jumped the cushion in turn one and on the ensuing lap came to a slow crawl on the race track with what was reported later to be a broken rear end. This gave the lead to Willie Croft.

On lap 12 Andy Gregg exited the speedway with a tail tank issue.

Two laps later Justin Sanders drove around Croft for the lead. On lap 15 Croft spun off turn one and the yellow was needed.

The middle portion of the event was terrific as Jonathan Allard emerged into the third spot. Both Forsberg and Walker were trying to pass Allard. In turn, Allard was trying to catch second place Golobic.

On lap 24 Forsberg began to find a bit of rubber in turns one and two while running the top. This propelled him past Allard and eventually Golobic.

Forsberg made his winning move on lap 28 as he dove under Sanders going into turn three for the lead.

While Forsberg did get trapped behind a few slower cars he was never seriously challenged for the lead during the final 11 laps.

A driver that did emerge in the late going was Greg DeCaires, who started 11th and moved up to a fourth-place finish. Allard finished in the fifth spot. Walker ended up sixth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/west/forsberg-emerges-with-fall-nationals-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dave Blaney Set To Take On The Mile​*
Dave Blaney, the "Buckeye Bullet" from Hartford, Ohio, and a former NASCAR star, will be among the entrants trying to capture Sunday's Syracuse 200 during NAPA Super DIRT Week's "Finale at the Fairgrounds" celebration this week.

Blaney, a former of champion of both the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and the USAC Silver Crown Series, will strap into the J&S Racing Big-Block Modified No. 74 Teo Pro Car built by Bobby Hearn and sponsored by Halmar International this week at the New York State Fairgrounds.

Blaney drove the first Teo chassis machine Hearn produced. He has teamed up with J&S Racing owners Steve Hastings and Joe Knoth with a good deal of success over the years.

Three times Blaney has been the Syracuse 200 Big-Block Modified runner-up ('89,'94,'95), including long stints as the race leader. He's won two World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series events on the Moody Mile.

"I've been doing this for a while," Blaney said. "I grew up in Ohio and started out in sprint cars on dirt. I've raced a lot with Steve, Joe and Bobby. We're all excited to get a Modified ready for Syracuse and go racing. It's been a while since I've jumped in one, but I don't think I'll fall off."

"It's all about Dave," Hastings said. "He's had a such a great career and he's come so close at Syracuse. The last fifty laps it's a race all to itself and we're happy to be a part of it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/dave-blaney-set-to-take-on-the-mile/


----------



## Ckg2011

*47 Events For Lucas Late Models In 2016​*
As the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series prepares for its richest event in series history during next weekend's 35th annual Optima Batteries Dirt Track World Championship, the national tour is already looking ahead to 2016.

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series has unveiled an aggressive 2016 event schedule, which includes 47 events at 31 different venues across 19 states.

The 2016 schedule will feature 13 events that will pay $12,000-to-win, along with 12 crown jewel events that will pay $20,000-to-win (or more).

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series will once again kick off its season with a tripleheader at Golden Isles Speedway in Brunswick, Ga. The Georgia Boot

"Super Bowl of Racing" will open on Thursday, Feb. 4 with a $7,000-to-win program. The action on Friday, Feb. 5 will be highlighted by a $10,000-to-win event, before capping off the weekend with $15,000-to-win finale on Saturday, Feb. 6.

From there, the series will travel to East Bay Raceway Park in Gibsonton, Fla.. The 40th annual Winternationals will get underway with an open practice on Sunday, Feb. 7. Racing action will begin on Monday, Feb. 8 - followed by six straight nights of racing, concluding on Saturday, Feb. 13.

"We want to welcome three new venues in 2016: Boyd's Speedway in Ringgold, Ga., East Alabama Motor Speedway in Phenix City, Ala., and Ponderosa Speedway in Junction City, Ky. We'd like to thank all of the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series track promoters who see the value in our events.

With their support, we're able to raise all the Saturday events to a minimum of $12,000-to-win/$1,000-to-start in 2016," stated Assistant Series Director Rick Schwallie.

The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series will sanction some of most prestigious dirt late model events of the season, including the Bad Boy 98 ($20,000-to-win); Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 ($30,000-to-win); Ralph Latham Memorial ($30,000-to-win); Clash at the Mag ($20,000-to-win); Silver Dollar Nationals ($40,000-to-win); Sunoco North/South 100 ($50,000-to-win); COMP Cams Topless 100 ($40,000-to-win); Hillbilly Hundred ($25,000-to-win); Lucas Oil Late Model Knoxville Nationals ($40,000-to-win); Pittsburgher 100 ($20,000-to-win); and the season finale - Dirt Track World Championship ($100,000-to-win).

*2016 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series Schedule*

Feb. 4-6 - Golden Isles Speedway - Brunswick, Ga.
Feb. 8-13 - East Bay Raceway Park - Gibsonton, Fla.
March 18 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
March 19 - Brownstown Speedway - Brownstown, Ind.
April 1 - Boyd's Speedway - Ringgold, Ga.
April 2 - East Alabama Motor Speedway - Phenix City, Ala.
April 15-16 - Batesville Motor Speedway - Batesville, Ark.
April 23 - Hagerstown Speedway - Hagerstown, Md.
April 29 - Tri-City Speedway - Granite City, Ill.
April 30 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
May 20 - Oshkosh Speedzone Raceway - Oshkosh, Wis.
May 21 - LaSalle Speedway - LaSalle, Ill.
May 26-28 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
June 3 - Tazewell Speedway - Tazewell, Tenn.
June 4 - Florence Speedway - Union, Ky.
June 16-18 - Magnolia Motor Speedway - Columbus, Miss.
July 1 - 201 Speedway - Sitka, Ky.
July 2 - Portsmouth Raceway Park - Portsmouth, Ohio
July 3 - Muskingum County Speedway - Zanesville, Ohio
July 7 - Fayetteville Motor Speedway - Fayetteville, N.C.
July 8 - Cherokee Speedway - Gaffney, S.C.
July 9 - Smoky Mountain Speedway - Maryville, Tenn.
July 15 - Tri-City Speedway - Granite City, Ill.
July 16 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
July 21-23 - I-80 Speedway - Greenwood, Neb.
Aug. 11-13 - Florence Speedway - Union, Ky.
Aug 18-20 - Batesville Motor Speedway - Batesville, Ark.
Aug. 26 - Ponderosa Speedway - Junction City, Ky.
Aug. 27 - Lawrenceburg Speedway - Lawrenceburg, Ind.
Sept. 2 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
Sept. 3 - Portsmouth Raceway Park - Portsmouth, Ohio
Sept. 4 - I-77 Raceway Park - Ripley, W.Va.
Sept. 15-17 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
Sept. 23-24 - Brownstown Speedway - Brownstown, Ind.
Oct. 1 - Dixie Speedway - Woodstock, Ga.
Oct. 2 - Rome Speedway - Rome, Ga.
Oct. 7-8 - Pittsburgh's Pennsylvania Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.
Oct. 14-15 - Portsmouth Raceway Park - Portsmouth, Ohio

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/47-events-for-lucas-late-models-in-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*UNOH All Stars Prepare For Eldora Finale​*
The UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions will conclude their 2015 campaign this Saturday during the UNOH Sprintacular at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio.

UNOH All Star competitors have been making routine visits to the Eldora half-mile since 1981, taking part in 137 prior contested events, with Saturday's UNOH Sprintacular raising the bar to 138.

Like previous years, the 2015 edition of the UNOH Sprintacular will feature a total of three open wheel divisions, including the K&L Ready Mix NRA "360" Sprint Invaders, Mo Vaughn Transport Buckeye Outlaw Sprint Series (B.O.S.S.) non-wing sprint cars and the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions.

Dale Blaney will enter the series finale virtually pressure-free. The now six-time UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions titlist clinched his place on top of the final standings with a win at Millstream Speedway near Findlay, Ohio, on Sept. 27.

Blaney owns 12 UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions victories thus far, as well as an impressive 27 top-five and 38 top-10 finishes during feature competition.

The "Low Rider" enters the UNOH Sprintacular with a 206-point cushion over Cody Darrah. Blaney leads the UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions with 127 career feature victories.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/unoh-all-stars-prepare-for-eldora-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnson Outruns Hearn At Weedsport​*
Weedsport Speedway hosted the Super DIRT Week kickoff party Wednesday and it was Danny Johnson who crashed Brett Hearn's party during the 75-lap small-block modified feature.

Hearn dominated the DIRTcar 358 Modified event that served as the first racing action of the 44th annual Super DIRT Week, leading nearly 50 laps until Johnson caught him in the closing laps and pulled away for the victory.

"Obviously, it's awesome," Johnson said of his No. 27 machine on top of Weedsport's victory hill. "This car's been very good to me for three years. I just love this car, and it showed tonight."

After Gary Lindberg started on the pole and Billy Decker lead the early laps, Hearn and Johnson staged a dogfight throughout the rest of the race when Hearn drove under Decker in turn two to take the lead just after completing the eighth lap.

Johnson slipped by Decker to take second a lap later and immediately set his sights on the leader, using a couple of cautions on laps 12 and 13 to catch up to Hearn. Johnson trailed Hearn as the leaders navigated lapped traffic until another caution came out on lap 26.

That is when Johnson began to really challenge Hearn for the top spot, and he got a look under the leader on lap 28 and appeared to move into the lead on lap 30 right when a caution came out again and reset the field with Hearn out in front.

When the green flag waved, Johnson found himself trailing Hearn through traffic again. He got another look under the leader on lap 47 and drove side-by-side with the No. 20 car, but he couldn't make it work that time around.

Johnson drove under Hearn on lap 57, and this time he came out with a lead that he never relinquished. Johnson built his advantage over the remaining laps and took the checkered flag 3.524 seconds ahead of Hearn.

Pat Ward finished third, and Decker - the only other driver to lead laps in the race - finished fourth and Erick Rudolph finished fifth.

"I caught him in traffic a little bit, and it stuck," Johnson said of the final move around Hearn for the lead and the win. "I was able to get underneath him in turn 2 and stayed there from there."

Hearn offered his own viewpoint on the battle with Johnson, noting that just when he thought he was pulling away Johnson was right there with him.

"I just drove as hard as I could," he said. "Every time I thought I was getting away, I saw an orange car coming up behind me. I figured he was better than me. I'd like to be a little bit better, but it's not too bad."

The winner also noted that it was his first win at the new Weedsport Speedway, and he commented on the look and feel of the track, including the flowers arranged in a W on the edge of victory hill.

"It's such a great place. So much work has gone on here," Johnson said. "It sure is a pleasure to be able to perform well and get up on the mound."

The runner-up recalled that he drove from 12th to the front in the August Super DIRTcar Series race before he got tangled up in a wreck, and he said that moment seemed to sum up his season.

"We've had a good car all year long. We just haven't gotten into a rhythm," Hearn said. "What's it going to take? We'll keep digging."

In the 30-lap DIRTcar Sportsman feature that capped off the night, Dave Marcuccilli continued his dominance with his fourth win of the season at Weedsport.

*The finish:*
Danny Johnson, Brett Hearn, Pat Ward, Billy Decker, Erick Rudolph, Matt Sheppard, Larry Wight, Ryan Susice, Jimmy Phelps, Gary Lindberg, Ryan Godown, Danny Creeden, Vince Vitale, Steve Bernard, David Hebert, Alan Johnson, Yan Bussiere, Kyle Weiss, Roy Bresnahan, Kenny Willis, Gage Morin, Mario Clair, Alan Therrien, Chris Raabe, Randy Chrysler, Tyler Dippel, Jeff Strunk, Tommy Flannigan, Jordan McCreadie, Neal Williams.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/johnson-outruns-hearn-at-weedsport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shullick Jr. Chases First ISMA Crown​*
Second-generation driver Dave Shullick Jr. has made many a mark in his racing career so far, just as his dad has done in the past.

The father and son Ohio drivers have paired up for many accomplishments over their careers, but neither has added an International Supermodified ***'n crown to their resumes yet.

Shullick Jr., who just surpassed dad in the ISMA All-Time win list this year, is hoping that things will fall in place for him to achieve that championship at the end of the Sunoco World Series presented by Xtra Mart next weekend.

Shullick holds a comfortable but far from insurmountable lead going into the two-day show in Connecticut. He's 164 points ahead of Canadian Mike Lichty, who took home the championship honor in 2012, only the second Canadian ever to achieve that goal.

Shullick has four feature wins in 2015, two at Delaware Speedway in Ontario, Canada and one at Lee USA and most recently, one at the Star Classic.

Lichty has one win at Waterford, but he's kept up with Shullick on the track.

The ISMA Championship points available are 200 for a win, but there are heat points, 10 for first back to one for 10th on back. In addition, there is a five-point bonus for leading one lap and a five-point bonus for leading the most laps.

So, a driver who wins the race, wins his heat and leads all the laps, can gain 220 points mathematically. And, so, hypothetically, the first five in ISMA points are still in contention, but would have to win it all, assuming there were some dropouts ahead of them.

But, as any race fan knows if they have been to Thompson previously, if something odd can happen, it often does.

Behind Shullick and Lichty, however, there are some tight races to be decided for the top nine spots with some, like sixth and seventh, between Eddie Witkum Jr. and 2014 champion Ben Seitz, showing only a point difference between them. The Steve Stout team of Danny Shirey and Trent Stephens, also are a point apart in ninth and 10th.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/shullick-jr-chases-first-isma-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wight Earns Pole For Fairgrounds Finale​*
When the NAPA Auto Parts sponsored 200-lap "Finale at the Fairgrounds" goes green Sunday afternoon, the always exciting "Lightning Larry" Wight will be on the pole by virtue of his 29.154 second lap around the historic New York State Fairgrounds mile in Thursday's "Top Six" qualifying round for the Super DIRTcar Series big block modifieds.

Wight shared the spotlight with Billy Dunn, who put his small block on the pole for Saturday's "Salute to the Troops" 358 modified feature with a lap of 30.838 seconds, the only time trial under 31 seconds. Both were the last qualifiers under the "inverse of practice time" format and topped star studded final qualifying groups where the pole changed continuously.

"Using our positions from hot laps to set the order gave us a big advantage," said Wight. "I've never raced here with the track this fast. We'll have to drop the pace for the race so we don't use up the car right away, so I'm looking for race laps in the 31 second range."

Wight's run came in the Gypsum Express No. 99L fielded by his father John, who also owns the Fulton and Brewerton Speedways. He knocked three-time and defending Syracuse champion Stewart Friesen off the pole.

The disappointed Friesen held on for five attempts between himself and Wight's run but was still pleased that his 29.281 second lap put him on the outside of the front row, saying, "I had a great first lap, then I tried to run wide open into the first and second turns on the next lap. I got out of the rubber and went right to the wall, which killed me. For sure, we can't race at these speeds."

Carey Terrance qualified third (29.234), with Dunn (29.353), Pat Ward (29.629) and Matt Sheppard (29.707) rounding out the locked-in qualifiers.

The remainder of the starting order will be set in Triple-20 qualifiers Friday, assuming the predicted rain holds off.

"I went hard on the first lap, then tried for even more on the second and lost time," summed up Terrance. "The track changes every time we get on it and right now it's locked down and one lane, which won't work Sunday."

Dunn allowed as how he, "may have left a little on the table, but we're right where we need to be for Sunday. We've got two really good cars going into the weekend. Like I said after small block qualifying, it always helps to go last.

That small block lap was the easiest lap I've ever done here and we got the pole. We made some small changes during the lunch break and the car was on rails."

Ward, whose Gypsum Express No. 42 sported a paint scheme styled after his late father Bud's racer, said, "I was on edge all the way around. This place is scary fast today and on my best lap, I was barely out of the gas all the way around."

Sheppard agreed, saying that he was "good" with his lap. "Now we have to see who can race at these speeds," he added.

Fifteen-year-old Tyler Dippel, enjoying a day off school, shocked observers with a 31.189 second lap to claim the outside pole for the small block classic, then softly declared that "It's my first time here and the track seems really fast. But I like it a lot."

Brett Hearn and Kenny Tremont, who spent the entire season in hand to hand combat at both the Albany-Saratoga and Lebanon Valley Speedways, timed in third and fourth respectively, with Billy Decker and JR Heffner also locking into Saturday's finale.

"That's a good start," said Hearn, while Tremont offered that "it's a way better start than some years. The track is perfect right now, but it may go away as more and more cars run on it."

Decker agreed, saying "I hope it slows down some. It's good to time trial when it's like this but racing would be tough." Heffner, slightly disappointed, allowed that "Sixth is better than being in the back but we would really have liked to hold on to the pole."

Friday's Triple-20 modified program and Twin-20 small block heats will be supplemented by Futures races for Pro-Stocks, Sportsman, 358's and big blocks as well as qualifying for the USAC Silver Crown Salt City 78.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ieds/wight-earns-pole-for-fairgrounds-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tanner Thorson (67) battles Darren Hagen Saturday night at Jacksonville (Ill.) Speedway. (Mark Funderburk photo)​*
*Thorson Tops Jacksonville POWRi Run​*
Tanner Thorson continued his recent hot streak by taking opening night of the Shaheen's Super Weekend at Jacksonville Speedway, claiming his third POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series victory of 2015 Friday night.

While Bryan Clauson started on the pole of the 30 lap feature event, it would be Justin Peck from the second position getting the jump off turn four for the initial lead.

Setting a solid pace reminiscent of his Spoon River victory, Peck's stride would be slowed with four laps in the books as Ryan Robinson would get upside down in turn three, collecting Terry Babb.

Coming back to green, Peck would go right back to rim-riding the slick quarter mile with Clauson in tow.

Entering turn three, Clauson would dive to the bottom as the duo began to exchange the top position, until Clauson would barely edge ahead for lap seven.

One lap later, Austin Prock would get into the turn one wall, resulting in Kyle Schuett making contact and spinning around, collecting Alex Sewell in the process. With both drivers lined back up at the tail end of the field, Clauson would show the way as both he and Peck would rip the cushion.

On lap 11 the red flag would fly after Peck went in deep for the slide job, ending with the Duracoat Products-Esslinger-powered DRC No. 5X hopping up the track and into the No. 91T driven by Tyler Thomas, sending the BT Machine-Esslinger-powered Spike for a ride, collecting Zach Daum.

Returning back to green, Clauson would take the green, only to lose power off turn four coming back around and appear to start to pull off the track, but making the last-minute decision to stay on the track, making contact with Thomas Messeraul sending the 5ive-6ix, Inc.

Esslinger-powered Triple X for a ride into the turn one wall. Messeraul would collect Tucker Klaasmeyer, Austin Prock and Kevin Thomas, Jr.

Inheriting the lead, Darren Hagen would lead the field back to green with Tanner Thorson in tow, followed by Spencer Bayston. On lap 14, Rico Abreu would move in the third position, but it wouldn't be until lap 20 for Thorson's Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports Toyota-powered Bullet to power around the outside of Hagen exiting turn two for the lead.

Even with lap traffic, Hagen would be unable to get within striking distance of Thorson to challenge for the lead. Abreu would bring home third, while Spencer Bayston finished fourth. Daum would finish fifth after coming from the tail due to an early race incident with 11 laps complete.

"I can't thank this team enough," said Thorson. "They work their butts off. Keith was unable to make it tonight, but Big Al, Pete, and Chuckie gave me an awesome car to take home the win. Every time we've been here, I seem to lead every single lap until the last five laps and then Rico and Bell get by me every single time. We were able to start in the back tonight and win and that's pretty cool."

"I've got to thank everybody here on my race team," said Hagen. "Without this team, I wouldn't be here. This is my seventh midget championship. It's been a lot of fun with this race team. It's one of the most fun I've been a part of. "

"Hat's off to Tanner, he drove his butt off," said Abreu.

"Congratulations to Darren on his championship. We just need to start a little farther up front in these races. It's pretty difficult to start run the cushion there at the end, but all in all, it was a good night."

*The finish:*
Tanner Thorson, Darren Hagen, Rico Abreu, Spencer Bayston, Zach Daum, Daniel Robinson, Andy Malpocker, Payton Pierce, Austin Brown, Andrew Felker, Tucker Klaasmeyer, Alex Sewell, Kyle Schuett, Keith Rauch, Austin Prock, Justin Peck, Bryan Clauson, Tyler Thomas, Thomas Messeraul, Kevin Thomas Jr., Terry Babb, Ryan Robinson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/thorson-tops-jacksonville-powri-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rico Is Jacksonville Sprint Car Star​*
Rico Abreu turned in a dominant victory during Friday night's kick off to Shaheen's Super Weekend for the Neal Tire and Auto Service Midwest Open Wheel ***'n Sprint Car Series Presented by Casey's General Stores at Jacksonville Speedway.

Starting second on the quarter-mile dirt track, Abreu rolled to an impressive victory over polesitter Jimmy Hurley.

Jim Moughan, Brad Loyet and Parker Price-Miller rounded out the top five.

Four-time series champion Jerrod Hull regained the point lead with a sixth-place finish after point leader Paul Nienhiser dropped out of the race.

*The finish:*
Rico Abreu, Jimmy Hurley, Jim Moughan, Brad Loyet, Parker Price-Miller, Jerrod Hull, Aaron Andruskevitch, Joey Moughan, Robbie Standridge, A.J. Bruns, Jake Blackhurst, Bret Tripplett, Terry Babb, Logan Faucon, Zach Daum, Joe B. Miller, Korey Weyant, Jimmy Bridgeman, Steven Russell, Cory Bruns.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/rico-is-jacksonville-sprint-car-star/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rico Abreu Enters Winter Heat Showdown​*
NASCAR up-and-comer and dirt-racing star Rico Abreu is the latest driver committed to race throughout the second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Abreu, who took his success in dirt racing to NASCAR this year, will return to his dirt roots at Cocopah Speedway on Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9, 2016, for the marquee 410 sprint car event.

"I'm spending Christmas at home this year and then I'll go to Winter Heat," he said. "I wish I would have done it last year."

Abreu missed the first three races of last year's inaugural event because of prior commitments to compete overseas. He is scheduled to tackle all five races of the dynamic 2016 event, which features $12,000-to-win, $1,000-to-start races on Jan. 1-2 and Jan. 8-9 with a $5,000-to-win midweek event on Jan. 5.

"I won some ASCS races there and I look to hopefully win a Winter Heat race," he said. "There will be some tough competition and it'll be great."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/rico-abreu-enters-winter-heat-showdown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mark Smith (55) battles Chuck Hebing Sunday night at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park. (Don Romeo photo)​*
*Smith Tops 360 Sprint Car Challenge​*
Pennsylvania sprint car veteran Mark Smith won Sunday night's 360 Sprint Car Challenge at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park.

Smith earned $3,000 for beating Chuck Hebing to the checkered flag in the 25-lap event on the five-eighths-mile dirt track.

Mike Mahaney, Scott Kreutter and Robbie Stillwagon completed the top five.
Maheney banked $4,000 for winning the modified feature that shared the card.

*The finish:*
Mark Smith, Chuck Hebing, Mike Maheney, Scott Kreutter, Robbie Stillwagon, Mike Stelter, Bryan Howland, Alain Bergeron, Tommy Wickham, Dylan Swiernik, Larry Kelleher, Joe Trenca, Sammy Reakes IV, Darryl Ruggles, Rob Dietrich, George Suprick, Paulie Colagiovanni, Jordan Thomas, Ryan Susice, Dane Lorenc, Steven Hutchinson, Jason Barney, Dave Franek, Dave Axton.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/smith-tops-360-sprint-car-challenge/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swanson Speeds To Salt City 78 Score​*
Completing what has been a magical two-year run, Kody Swanson won Saturday's Salt City 78 at the New York State Fairgrounds to make back-to-back wins on "The Moody Mile," while closing out his second straight USAC Silver Crown championship.

The Kingsburg, Calif. driver made it four wins on the year while turning the standings into a rout aboard the DePalma Motorsports-Radio Hospital No. 63 Maxim/Hampshire.

"Today, we were just here to win with points not being a factor at all," Swanson said.

"I had to run really hard to run those guys back down after we dropped to fifth and pass them back, so it was good to have nothing else weighing on my mind. I had some doubts if we could get back up there with as difficult as I thought it would be to pass, but I was able to dig a little deeper and get out of that hole and win this for my team. They've carried me to this level, and it's been a dream to have these two seasons with them. You never know if it will keep going like this, but it's wild to think of what we've accomplished."

Justin Grant used group qualifying during Saturday's early-morning practice to secure his first series pole. He led the field to the green after his initial start was called back, and he brought Shane Cockrum with him from row-two early in the race. Cockrum took the lead from Grant on lap 10 just before the race's first caution for Steve Buckwalter.

On the restart, Swanson slid high and lost two spots to A.J. Fike and Jerry *****, Jr., but he quickly regained one on the next lap. Fike took second from Grant on lap eighteen, and Swanson joined him a couple laps later as the Syracuse rookie Grant started to backslide.

Fike and Swanson were chipping into Cockrum's lead before a lap-26 caution for Richie Tobias, who got up into the outside wall but restarted at the tail. Swanson wasted no time on the restart, disposing of Fike for the runner-up spot on lap 31. The major battle was behind them, with the latter half of the top-ten fighting hard.

Tenth-running Aaron Pierce brought out the third caution on lap 39 when he lost his right-front wheel in turn-one. Pierce somehow kept from incurring major damage as he came to a stop, but his race was over. Again the restart was key, as ***** took fourth from Grant as they entered turn-one.

Cockrum and Swanson checked out on the field during a 22-lap green-flag run, with traffic looming ahead and about to play a major factor in the race. On lap 54, Swanson shot to the outside off turn-four as Cockrum was bottle in traffic.

The following lap, Swanson made his big move, powering to the outside of Cockrum at the flagstand and out-racing him to the bottom as they funneled down into turn-one, barely clearing Cockrum in the process.

Swanson was gone, slicing through what was left of the lapped cars while building a lead of over seven seconds in just five laps. He appeared well on his way to victory when Casey Shuman retired from the eleventh spot on lap 65, stopping in turn one.

The cars on the move were Shane Cottle and Chris Windom, who had just passed Cottle for fifth before the caution. Cottle had started the race from the rear after having to be push-started.

Windom nailed the restart with nine laps to go and grabbed fourth from *****, then caught Fike to take third with six to go. Cottle was coming along with him, and he slipped into fourth right behind Windom.

Windom's teammate Stewart Friesen, the modified stalwart and defending big-block winner at "Super DIRT Week," was also hooked to them and entered the top five.

Brady Bacon necessitated the final slowing of the field on lap 73, and that set up a green-white-checkered restart. Swanson was flawless, completing another masterful drive to take a 1.184-second victory. In the process, Swanson had defending his race win on three dirt miles from the year before and joined Ralph DePalma, Rex Mays, Bob Sweikert, Rodger Ward, and J.J. Yeley as back-to-back Syracuse winners. His twelve career wins tie him with Jimmy Sills for seventh all-time.

"There wasn't a whole lot of room when I went to the outside of him for the lead, but luckily I had the room and the run, and Shane ran me clean when I got back down in front of him," he said.

"With that opportunity there, I knew I had to take it. To win the last one again this year feels great; we didn't have as many wins this year, but I still feel we improved. The places where I let us down, I got a little better, and they have helped me along even more. The names this high on the list are some of the greatest ever, and they say they're gonna 'let me try again next year,' so I'm looking forward to taking on the next challenges and seeing what is next for our team."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/swanson-speeds-to-salt-city-78-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chris Madden (44) fends off Scott Bloomquist during Saturday's Fall Classic at Ponderosa Speedway. (Michael Moats Photo)​*
*Madden Banks $25,000 Payday​*
Chris Madden pocketed $25,000 for winning Saturday's 25th annual Fall Classic sanctioned by the Southern Nationals Bonus Series at Ponderosa Speedway.

Scott Bloomquist and Chris Madden would bring the 22 car starting field to the green flag and Madden would take the initial race lead, with Bloomquist, Jason Jameson, Michael Chilton and Mike Marlar giving chase.

Madden and Bloomquist would quickly pull away, with Marlar going to the fourth spot before Ray Cook's machine would lose a driveshaft on lap 11 to draw the caution.

Back underway, Madden and Bloomquist battled for the lead, while Jameson and Marlar would trade slidejobs in a battle for third before Jameson reclaimed the spot on lap 14. Steve Casebolt would slow on the track with a flat tire to draw the caution on lap 22 to slow the pace.

Bloomquist would again challenge Madden on the restart, but by lap 30, Madden had pull away to a bit of a lead on Bloomquist as the leader began working slower traffic. Meanwhile, Dustin Linville and Chilton would battle for the fifth position for several circuits before Kent Robinson drew the caution on lap 50 with a flat right rear tire.

Madden and Bloomquist would again pull away from the field as Marlar would turn up the heat on Jameson for third as the leaders again began working traffic on lap 61. Marlar would work past Jameson on lap 64 for the third spot as Jameson would begin to fade a bit, with Chilton and Linville also working past Jameson by lap 70.

As the lead duo work carefully in traffic, Marlar began the process of reeling in the second place machine of Bloomquist and looked poised to make a run for the second spot when Jameson would slow on lap 91 with a flat tire.

The restart would only see one more circuit completed as Justin Rattliff would slow in turn four with suspension damage.

The final laps would see Madden go unchallenged to the checkered flag.

Bloomquist would settle for second, with Marlar third, while Chilton and Linville completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Chris Madden, Scott Bloomquist, Mike Marlar, Michael Chilton, Dustin Linville, Jimmy Owens, Eric Wells, Josh Rice, Greg Johnson, Paul Wilmoth Jr., Tommy Bailey, Justin Rattliff, Jason Jameson, Eddie Carrier Jr., Cody Mahoney, Kent Robinson, Mason Zeigler, Steve Casebolt, Brandon Kinzer, David Payne, Jerry Rutherford, Ray Cook.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/dirt-late-models/other-dirt-series/madden-banks-25000-payday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Rolling Wheels Winner​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&YearID=44&RaceID=6962&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz cruised to his 31st World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season Saturday night as he battled through cautions and past David Gravel at Rolling Wheels Raceway Park.

"On the start there, David set a really good pace," Schatz said. "Once we got to traffic, my car would move around, you could change your line a little bit. And then the track definitely changed a bunch. That's what it needed for us to win and we were just glad to get the win tonight."

The win ties Schatz with Steve Kinser for the third-most single season wins in series history. Kinser achieved the feat in 1992 - that was also the last time any driver won 30 or more races in a single season. Kinser won 36 series features in 1991 and 46, the most ever won in a single season, in 1987.

Paul McMahan made his own history earlier in the night after taking quick time and setting a new track record. With an average speed of 145.527 mph, McMahan is also now the owner of the record for the fastest ever lap (by average mph) at any track in series history. McMahan was the previous record holder with a single lap average speed of 143.209 mph at Volusia Speedway Park in 2011.

David Gravel led the field to the green flag with Schatz on his outside. Schatz battled to the lead but before a lap could be completed the red flag flew after Shane Stewart and Kerry Madsen made contact and flipped. Both drivers were OK and were able to return to the track after time in the work area. Gravel led on the restart. Two more yellows flew before a red flag for a wreck that caught up six cars. An open red was called.

Once the race got back underway, Gravel once again led the field with Schatz in second and Brad Sweet in third. Schatz closed the gap on Gravel in the succeeding several laps but was not able to get around in open air. As the two drivers worked their way through traffic, Schatz got around Gravel as the two exited turn two.

Through the final half of the feature, Schatz deftly maneuvered through traffic as Gravel faded. Sweet got around Gravel off of turn two on lap 16 and then Sweet's Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb teammate Daryn Pittman did the same thing.

The win was the fifth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory for Schatz at Rolling Wheels. He is the winningest-active Outlaws driver at the track. Schatz has already clinched the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series championship.

"This team is doing an awesome job," Schatz said. "They make the right decisions. They're learning things right now and that's really heartwarming for the guy driving it, that's for sure."

Sweet battled past Pittman following one of the early cautions. He said new crew chief Lee Stauffer made some changes during the open red that helped his No. 49 Razorback Professional Tools car down the stretch.

"There were a couple of restarts. I lost one and I won one," Sweet said. "We were just looking for a long green flag run there and we got it. Donny got out front and he's obviously going to be hard to beat out front&#8230; It was a good learning night for us. At the end of the day when you run second to Donny it's nothing to be ashamed of."

Pittman started the night in fourth in his No. 9 Great Clips/Curb Records car. He gave up third early on to Sweet but battled past Gravel on lap 19 to finish on the podium. After struggling earlier this season, Pittman said the last couple of months have been fun for him and his team.

"These guys keep working hard and bringing really fast racecars to the track and we're putting ourselves in positions to win races and finish up front."

"We're trying to finish the year strong and we've been running really well the last month and a half, two months. Happy with where we're at as a team. Third is not a win but it's a good finish for us. We'll go to next week at Lawrenceburg and try to get better by a few more spots."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action next week at Lawrenceburg Speedway to make up a previously rained out event. To find out more information and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://woosprint.com/lawrenceburg-speedway.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...hatz-Wins-at-Rolling-Wheels-Raceway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kemenah Wins UNOH All Star Finale​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7162&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Despite losing the top spot to 2015 UNOH All Star champion Dale Blaney just before the halfway mark, Hunter Racing's Chad Kemenah persevered and charged back around the "Low Rider" for his second UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions main event win of the 2015 season.

Kemenah, who swept the UNOH All Star portion of the UNOH Sprintacular program on Saturday night at Eldora Speedway, now has 29 career UNOH All Star main event wins and will officially end his 2015 UNOH All Star campaign third in the final championship standings.

"I just need to thank my car owner and everyone who helps me. I'm really speechless right now," Kemenah said. "I've been so mentally beat up this year. We tried to reinvent the tire for at least six months and all we figured out is that it is still round. I can't thank (Brian Kemenah) enough. He works his butt off."

Chad Kemenah and Steve Kinser brought the 24 starters to green flag on Saturday night at Eldora. Kemenah took the early advantage and maintained the top spot for the first 13 circuits, reaching the back of the pack by lap five. Dale Blaney, who worked into the runner-up position after the initial start, chased Kemenah through traffic, eventually working under the Hunter Racing machine on lap 14. The field was halted for the first time on lap 19 for Sheldon Haudenschild who found himself upside-down in Turn 4.

Green flag conditions returned with Dale Blaney back on point. Kemenah chased the six-time UNOH All Star champion and made a bid to retake the top spot on lap 22 and succeeded. Despite one last caution and a late race charge by Blaney, Kemenah held on and led the last eight circuits to receive the final checkered flags of the 2015 UNOH All Star season.

"When I got passed, it made me mad," Kemenah said. "I'm tired of losing. I just need to get back up on the wheel and get after it; win it or wear it. Hopefully this means we are going to win some more because we still have some racing to do."

Dale Blaney held on to finish second during the 30-lap, UNOH Sprintacular main event after starting on the inside of row two. The pilot of the GoMuddy.com, Big Game Treestands, CH Motorsports, No. 1, was officially awarded his sixth UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions title following the UNOH Sprintacular program.

"I just want to thank my car owners and sponsors for what they do for me," Blaney said. "This was a great year, but really, really disappointed how it ended tonight. Chad (Kemenah) has had a great car the last few weeks. I probably made a few mistakes that cost us this race, but overall, we are really, really happy."

Steve Kinser, Tim Shaffer and Rico Abreu completed the UNOH Sprintacular top five. Abreu started 22nd and rallied 17 positions to secure himself inside the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...ale-Win-During-Eldoras-UNOH-Sprintacular.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL Sets Majority Of 2016 Slate​*
The FVP National Sprint League will continue its strong alliance with the Knoxville Raceway and Jackson Speedway in 2016, with the two tracks hosting more than 20 races during the 2016 National Sprint League season.

The tracks will race on Friday and Saturday, creating multiple doubleheader weekends for 410 sprint car teams throughout the Midwest. In addition, NSL race purses will be getting a significant boost for those choosing to compete in 100 percent of the events.

Knoxville Raceway, in Knoxville, Iowa, will host 11 NSL events in 2016. That will include a large two-day event July 1-2. Knoxville Raceway will continue to offer their hefty $100,000+ 410 Knoxville Championship Cup Series point fund plus contingencies.

Jackson Speedway in Jackson, Minn., received a facelift in 2015 that included the track and other amenities. That will continue in 2016, with upgrades including a new and larger grandstand and suites and a new hard surface pit area. Jackson will host 11 events, most on Friday nights, for the National Sprint League.

In addition, 2016 will see the return of the Jackson Nationals. Next year's version will be a three-night event, Sept. 2-4. This major event will include NSL 360 and 410 drivers from across the country.

Around a dozen additional events will be added to the National Sprint League schedule. Many of those events will be co-sanctioned with other sanctioning bodies.

*2016 National Spring League Schedule (Knoxville & Jackson Dates Only)*

May 13 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
May 20 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
May 21 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
May 27 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
May 28 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
June 3 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
June 4 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
June 17 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
June 18 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
June 24 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn. (with World of Outlaws)
June 25 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
July 1-2 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
July 8 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
July 9 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
July 22 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
July 23 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
July 29 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.
July 30 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
Aug. 27 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa
Sept. 2-4 - Jackson Speedway - Jackson, Minn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/nsl-sets-majority-of-2016-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schuchart Finishing Up Strong As Outlaws Head To Lawrenceburg​*
With the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season fast coming to an end, one driver finding his stride is Logan Schuchart. In recent weeks, Schuchart has scored three straight top-10 finishes including two straight podium finishes at Berlin Raceway and Williams Grove Speedway.

The 22-year-old, Hanover, Pennsylvania native, now in his sophomore year with the series, said he has learned a lot in the last year, building confidence as a driver and progressing along with his Shark Racing team.

"I think we've been a lot more consistent all year. I think there are certain tracks that we've gone to that we were at in years past that we could go to and just had notes built up. That way we felt when the track was a certain way we could change the car. We felt confident we'd be fast and it showed. I think there are some other ones here lately, especially when the track gets slick, we seem to be better&#8230; I'm just trying to drive the cars better and it seems like it has been working out lately."

Schuchart, the grandson of hall of fame driver Bobby Allen (Allen is also his car owner), has nearly doubled the number of top-10 runs he has had this season and has one more top-five finish. The consistency puts him 10th in the championship points standings with five features left.

Two big factors playing a role in the improved consistency, Schuchart said, is the confidence to use his own experience to make changes to his car when necessary and having a teammate, Jacob Allen, to share notes and make changes with. Where one struggles, the other can help lift them both.

"If I go out in a Heat race and I'm bad and we thought something needed to be changed, we could change it to Jake's car and if he goes out and does better then we feel like we went in the right direction. It's kind of like running two Heat races, getting another shot at it. It helps you to be able to talk to each other and see what the other one feels - if one liked the car a certain way or why the car wasn't working."

Heading into Lawrenceburg on Friday, Schuchart said he looks forward to another chance at the track following the rainout earlier this season.

"Lawrenceburg is a track I don't have a lot of experience on so it'll be new to try to figure out how to setup the car and driving wise. Hopefully we can figure it out pretty quick because it's a fun little race track."

Looking beyond the next few weeks and World Finals, Schuchart said the team is on track to return to competition with the World of Outlaws in 2016.

"We got a lot better this year and we hope to be even better next year. We're building up our stuff. XXX Chassis has helped us out a lot, Don Ott Racing Engines, Penske Shocks, Marty Thompson Investments, Newman's Towing and Recovery, C&B Mushroom Farms. We couldn't do it without those guys but we plan on doing the Outlaw tour again and improving and doing even better."

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/10/14/schuchart-finishing-up-strong-as-outlaws-head-to-lawrenceburg/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Busy Weekend Ahead For Super DIRTcar Series​*
Super DIRTcar Series point leader Matt Sheppard will try to put the disappointment of a late fizzle in the Syracuse 200 behind him this weekend at Brewerton and Brockville Ontario Speedways.

Sheppard was looking the part of a potential Finale at the Fairgrounds winner until Stewart Friesen passed him for the lead on lap 174. Soon he was in the pits with electrical problems that relegated him to a 25th-place finish.

"It just started skipping and I had to go in," Sheppard said. "It was the battery."

With the 2015 Brewerton track championship already in hand as well as the Canandaigua title in the books, Sheppard will try to pad his Super DIRTcar Series lead over Brett Hearn, Billy Decker and Jimmy Phelps.

Sheppard leads Hearn by 84 points and Decker by 93. Phelps is another 35 points further back.

Racing action begins at Brewerton Friday at 7 pm. Rain checks and pit wrist bands from September 19 will be honored. The program includes Sportsman and Mod Lites.

Brockville's 1000 Islands RV DIRTcar Fall Nationals Big-Block Modified event this Saturday, October 17 begins at 4 pm.

For additional information, visit www.superdirtcarseries.com,http://www.brewertonspeedway.com/index.php,http://brockvillespeedway.com/ or follow on Twitter @superDIRTcar.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/10/15/busy-weekend-ahead-for-super-dirtcar-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Wins At Lawrenceburg​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ts/Statistics.aspx?SubSeriesID=5&DriverID=343

From the peak of spring where things seemed to be coming together to the desolation of a frustrating summer, Paul McMahan was a driver relieved Friday night at Lawrenceburg Speedway after he scored his first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory in more than five months.

"It's been a long time," an emotional McMahan said as he walked to his victory lane interview. "Man, this has been a hell of an up-and-down year for me all year long. We're not accustomed to be running where we've been running. This is where we're accustomed to running."

With his father and son in attendance, the CJB Motorsports driver took the quick time earlier in the night, his second in a row and sixth on the season.

Christopher Bell and Shane Stewart led the field to the green flag in the 35-lap feature which had been postponed to tonight following a rain out in May. Stewart jumped to an early lead in his No. 2 GoPro/Eneos/KickIt car as McMahan quickly moved into fourth from a fifth-place starting position.

McMahan ran down Bell, then in third, as the leader, Stewart, began working his way through traffic. A caution flag waved on lap seven and on the subsequent restart, McMahan took the position. For the next 10 laps McMahan and Madsen engaged in an intense back and forth for second place. Both drivers worked much of the track - Madsen trying to hold off McMahan and McMahan looking for a way around.

McMahan was able to successfully clear the No. 29 as they exited turn four to complete lap 17. The next lap by another caution flew, one of the pivotal moments of the race for McMahan. On the restart, he, Madsen, Bell and Stewart fanned out across the track, crossing the start, finish line several cars deep. By the time they hit the exit of turn two, McMahan was in the lead.

Farther back, Donny Schatz, who has already clinched the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series title in the midst of a historic season, started 12th in his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car and made steady progress up through the field. By the time McMahan took the lead, Schatz was battling David Gravel for the third position. He got around on lap 21.

Disaster nearly struck for McMahan and his No. 51 CJB/ Bair's Tree Service/All-Star Performance car on lap 25 as a caution flew and set up a double file restart.

"We had a good racecar, we got around Shane there," McMahan said. "On that double file restart I spun the tires a little bit and let him keep even with me into turn one. Fortunate for me, I got a second chance."

Just as Stewart took over the lead, a caution flag flew and set them up for a second restart, this time single file.

As the race returned to green, McMahan quickly built up a stubborn lead as Stewart looked for a way around. Ultimately, it was McMahan claiming his third World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season and 26th career win. He passed Bobby Allen on list of all-time winners, taking over the 17th position.

"I don't know if it started taking a little bit of rubber there, I found it before anyone else did and was able to get by and hold on for the win," McMahan said of the track. "Shane had a heck of a pace going and sometimes when you're running second you can move around and try different things and that's what got me the lead. Fortunate enough, I didn't screw it up. I tried to - I got a second chance and came home in victory lane tonight."

"(My crew chief Barry Jackson) works his butt off," McMahan said. "(Sammy Swindell) came along as our teammate and he's helped us out a bunch. My guys, Derek and Steven, they bust their butt everyday trying to make this racecar better. (My car owners) Chad and Jen Clemens give me the opportunity to come out here and do what we do."

Stewart, who has nine wins in his first full World of Outlaws season with Larson Marks Racing, said it was hard to know if running a different line would have made a difference for him.

"I felt like I had a decent pace there and obviously it started taking a little bit of rubber towards the middle of the race track and I didn't see it," Stewart said. "I had a great restart the one time and then the yellow came out and single file after that. I knew it was going to be pretty tough to get by Paul. Congrats to them. I know that these races are very, very hard to win. It's very disappointing when you lose on like that but my guys gave me a great car all night."

Stewart said he hopes to keep the momentum going into the final races of the season and add to what has been a remarkable year for his still young team.

With another podium finish for his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team, Donny Schatz continues to add to a season that has seen him first or second 47 times with now 12 other nights in top-five finishing positions. Tonight was the first time in two seasons Schatz has not stood atop the podium at Lawrenceburg.

"It's this race team - they always do a phenomenal job adjusting to the track conditions," Schatz said. "That threw us for a little curve there - I didn't expect that to happen. We got a good respectable finish out of it&#8230; Tried moving around, tried to do everything I could and some nights you're just going to have that so we'll leave here happy."






_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series takes on its final features before the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals with stops at Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway and Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway. To find out more information about the events and to learn how to buy tickets, visit http://www.WoOSprint.com._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ul-McMahan-Wins-at-Lawrenceburg-Speedway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*26 Races For ASCS Warriors In 2016​*
The Speedway Motors ASCS Warrior Region has announced a 26-race tentative schedule for the 2016, as well as the addition of Impact Signs, Awnings, Warps as the presenting sponsor of the series.

"I am excited to partner with David and Julie Goodson of Impact Signs, Awnings, and Wraps," said ASCS Warrior Region Director Larry Hol said. "The Goodson's marketing and motorsports knowledge will help the series growth. Missouri has a strong fan base for sprint car racing. The marketing efforts will be to increase the fan experience, more support for promoters, and an increased point fund for drivers/owners."

With the addition of David and Julie Goodson's Impact Signs to the fold, the 2016 season will see a point's fund payout totaling $15,000 for the series top-10 drivers.

"I couldn't be more pleased about our recently formed partnership with the American Sprint Car Series," said David Goodson. "By teaming up with the greatest sprint car sanctioning body in the country, we are going to be able to bring some fantastic racing to many Midwest tracks. With over 24 scheduled race dates, this year definitely looks to be a win, win for the fans, drivers, and promoters"

With 26 dates in place following a meeting with area promoters, a couple openings on the schedule are still being filled. Tracks on the schedule include Double X Speedway, Lucas Oil Speedway, Randolph County Raceway, US 36 Raceway, Callaway Raceway, Missouri State Fair Speedway and Valley Speedway with several more dates on the way.

Highlights on the 2016 lineup include the Impact Signs Open Wheel Showdown at the Lucas Oil Speedway on Saturday, May 7 featuring the Lucas Oil POWRi National Midget Series, as well as, the finale of the Lucas Oil ASCS Sizzlin' Summer Speedweek on Saturday, June 18.

The Red, White, and Blue Tour returns in the month of July with each night on the swing paying $1,776 to win. This tour will also award points for each night of the tour and pay a point fund to the top ten in points for the Red, White, and Blue Tour.

The Casey's General Store High Roller Classic returns for a second year with the winner's share jumping to $15,000 to win and is one of seven shows for the ASCS Warriors at the Missouri State Fair Speedway in 2016.

As the season winds down Missouri race fans will witness the sixth annual Jesse Hockett/Daniel McMillin Memorial. A two day show for the past five year, the 2016 edition will be three nights of action with Saturday's A-Feature doling out $10,000 to the winner.

*2016 ASCS Warrior Region Schedule*

April 17 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.
April 29 - Callaway Raceway - Fulton, Mo.
May 5 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan.*
May 7 - Lucsa Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
May 20 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.
May 21 - Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, Mo.
May 29 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
June 10 - U.S. 36 Raceway - Osborn, Mo.
June 11 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo.
June 17 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.
June 18 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
June 19 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
July 1 - Callaway Raceway - Fulton, Mo.
July 2 - Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, Mo.
July 3 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
July 7 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.
July 24 - Double X Speedway - California, Mo.
Aug. 21 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.*
Sept. 3-4 - Randolph County Raceway - Moberly, Mo.
Sept. 10 - U.S. 36 Raceway - Osborn, Mo.
Sept. 17 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.
Sept. 22-24 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.*
Oct. 1 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Mo.

* - Companion event with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series National Tour

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/26-races-for-ascs-warriors-in-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hafertepe Tops Winter Nationals​*
A race of tire conservation in the finale of the 42nd annual Devil's Bowl Winter Nationals, Sam Hafertepe Jr. raced under the checkered flag with Hoosier to spare for his first Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network win of the season Saturday night.

The seventh time Hafertepe has visited Victory Lane with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour, the Hwy. 79 Collision No. 15h took over the lead on lap 21 as John Carney II saw his right-rear tire go to shreds.

Having run down the Coyote Candle Co. No. 74b in traffic, Hafertepe saw a few small chances to make the pass, but instead kept his pace.

"I wasn't even going to try," Hafertepe said. "Carney had a really good car and I didn't want to even try because I knew if I did, I'd start using up our tires trying to pass him and pop them. He was running really hard and I think we could have hung with him if we'd run as hard as he was, but on the restart I just held back."

Asked what it meant to win the Winter Nationals, Hafertepe replied, "This is my favorite track in the world. My dad owns Lone Star Speedway, but this is still my favorite track. It's five, 10 minutes from the house, and we get around here pretty good. It's always been a fun place to come to for me."

Pulling away to a 1.718-second advantage at the finish, Hafertepe was chased to the line by Wayne Johnson. Challenging the No. 15h a few times in traffic early on, Johnson nearly didn't see the end of the race as the right rear exploded just after the checkered flag.

"Well, they say conserve them right till the end. I guess that's what we did," Johnson said. "On that last caution, it was going flat but I had to abuse the right rear there at the end just to keep it churning and I was afraid I wasn't going to make it. It shook really bad off of four coming to the checkered but it just made it. Rather be lucky than good any day."

Advancing from sixth, Matt Covington picked up his third consecutive third-place finish with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour. Of the three, the T&L Foundry No. 95 had the most tread remaining.

"I was telling Wayne, if it was a 26 lap race, I would have ran second, but the Devil's Bowl was a new set of challenges tonight," Covington said. "Tire management was basically like racing asphalt, but we still had a lot of fun."

*The finish:*
Sam Hafertepe Jr., Wayne Johnson, Matt Covington, Seth Bergman, Joe Wood Jr., Aaron Reutzel, Channin Tankersley, Jordan Weaver, Johnny Herrera, Kevin Ramey, Danny Jennings, Blake Hahn, Chance Morton, John Carney II, Harli White, James Mosher, Dustin Gates, Koby Barksdale, Zach Chappell, Kris Miller, Raymond Seemann, Shawn Petersen, Raven Culp.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/hafertepe-tops-winter-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Meseraull Tops $10,000 Fall Nationals​*
Thomas Meseraull made it back-to-back AMSOIL National Sprint Car Championship wins with Saturday night's Fall Nationals at Lawrenceburg Speedway.

Meseraull banked $10,000 with a dominant drive to victory by 2.899 seconds aboard the Marion Underground Construction - Zeller Construction No. 66 DRC/Dynotech.

"I've had a tough couple weeks in other cars since we won Eldora, so it feels good to be back in the Amati Racing No. 66 and beat all these guys who are at the top of the game." Meseraull said.I" have so many laps here and thanks to Todd Keen for letting me race here so much, that it felt good to be back at the Burg. (Crew chief) Donnie Gentry was not afraid to get it tight enough, and it was money from the start. It's surreal; I've been coming to USAC shows for a few years and getting beat and now I feel like I should be up there and I've got a car capable of winning these races."

Brady Bacon took the lead from outside the front ow as Meseraull snuck past polesitter Scotty Weir off turn two to take second. Meseraull slid past Bacon on lap two and brought Kevin Thomas Jr. with him on lap two, but Dave Darland slowed to a stop on the backstretch to bring out a caution. Bacon reverted to the lead.

Meseraull did not waste time, as he entered turn-one on the restart with a slide job for the lead, and he rocketed away from the field. Thomas also moved past Bacon and tried to keep Meseraull in sight while setting a blistering pace into lapped traffic.

ProSource Fast Qualifier C.J. Leary, who received an extra $1,000 from the Lawrenceburg safety team in memory of Bill Hall, was also on the move and finally cleared Bacon for third on lap 14. He tried to join the top duo as they carved through traffic over the last half of the race.

As the track started to take rubber through turns three and four, Thomas closed slightly on the leader but could never get close enough to take a shot at Meseraull, who continually put lapped cars behind him, eventually lapping up to 13th.

Thomas was unchallenged behind him and came home second in the Griffin's Propane - Bakken Concrete No. 17rw Maxim/Fisher.

"It's such a confidence booster to be running so well of late. Mike Dutcher, A.J. Bray, and Charlie Fisher all got together and have us in a really good spot right now," Thomas said. "We were in striking distance again tonight, but just needed things to fall our way a little better. He was able to clear another lapped car every time I got him in sight, so he was tough to catch. We just ran out of laps on that one."

Leary wound up third in the Leary Construction Company - Green Tech Lubricants No. 30 DRC/Claxton.

"Meseraull got to the lead so fast, so it was tough to keep pace with him starting from sixth," Leary said. "We were good as the race went on and turned our fastest lap late in the race after some rubber came in, but we would have needed a yellow to get a shot at them. It would have been hairy to make something happen with them, but I'd have liked to get a shot. We've got some momentum again before we go out west, so hopefully we can get a win out there again this year."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/meseraull-tops-10000-fall-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chris Lamb Is No. 1 At Ace​*
USAC Eastern HPD Midget point leader Chris Lamb won Saturday night's 35-lap feature at Ace Speedway.

He passed Jessica Bean on lap 21 and led the final 15 laps to beat Bean, Andrew Layser, Jake Nelke and Matthew Lundstrom.

*The finish:*
Chris Lamb, Jessica Bean, Andrew Layser, Jake Nelke, Matthew Lundstrom, Kyle Craker, Sam Hatfield, Nolan Allison, Jagger Parker, Famous Rhodes II, Dillon Silverman, Nic Davidson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/chris-lamb-is-no-1-at-ace/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eight Events For Lucas Oil Off Road In '16​*
The Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series has set its 2016 schedule of events.

Taking a page from years past, the series will get underway with a visit to Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park in Chandler, Ariz., in mid-March.

Five weeks later the series will head further west to visit Lake Elsinore (Calif.) Motorsports Park.

After that, May will see the series return south of the border to Estero Beach in Ensenada, Baja California, México.

After another four-week break, the series will then make its way back to Tooele Motorsports Park, just outside Salt Lake City, Utah, before returning to Glen Helen Motorsports Park for the season's first night race in late July.

August will see the series make another trek north, this time to Wild West Motorsports Park in Sparks, Nev., with the series then making a second stop at Lake Elsinore in September for the season's final night race event.

The season will end with an Arizona bookending, with Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park again hosting the final regular season race of the year, as well as the Lucas Oil Challenge Cup, in late October.

"We are honored to be able to release the 2016 Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series Schedule," said Series Director Ritchie Lewis. "We look forward to kicking things off at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park, as we tackle 15 rounds of scheduled points events, before bringing things full circle and ending up back at Wild Horse Pass again to complete the 2016 tour with the Lucas Oil Challenge Cup.

We will also continue with the international fan favorite Baja International Short Course, which will move to a new, springtime date in May of 2016.

"There were many inquiries about new venues for 2016 and beyond," Lewis added. "We are looking at some possibilities for 2017, however our focus in the upcoming off season is to begin a busy winter of work on our existing tracks."

*2016 Lucas Oil Off Road Racing Series Schedule*

March 19-20 - Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park - Chandler, Ariz.
April 23-24 - Lake Elsinore Motorsports Park - Lake Elsinore, Calif.
May 21-22 - Baja Int'l Short Course - Ensenada, Mexico
June 18-19 - Tooele Motorsports Sports Park - Tooele, Utah
July 23-24 - Glen Helen Motorsports Park - San Bernardino, Calif.
Aug. 13-14 - Wild West Motorsports Park - Sparks, Nev.
Sept. 23-24 - Lake Elsinore Motorsports Park - Lake Elsinore, Calif.
Oct. 22-23 - Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park - Chandler, Ariz.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ad/eight-events-for-lucas-oil-off-road-in-16/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Drops To Third In ASCS National Standings Following Tough Luck At Devil's Bowl​*
Bad luck struck Johnny Herrera at a terrible time last weekend.

Herrera, who has been in the hunt for the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour championship all season, was disqualified after finishing seventh on Friday during the 42nd annual Winter Nationals opener at Devil's Bowl Speedway.

"I lost a muffler in the feature," he said. "I'm not the first one it's ever happened to. You get in the routine of putting them on, but you should look closer to the welds. It's like anything, you have to keep an eye on it. It's just an oversight on my part I guess."

Herrera, who had finished fourth in a heat race and fifth in a B Main earlier in the night, had charged from 23rd place to the top-10 finish after having to use a provisional. The disqualification cost him 33 points, which dropped him to 84 points out of the lead entering the final event of the season.

"The right decision was made and that's the way it should have been," he said. "I wish it wouldn't have happened, but I'm a rules guy and believe that the rules should be enforced."

The weekend wrapped up on Saturday at the half-mile oval, where Herrera claimed a heat race after starting on the outside of the front row.

"Winning the heat race was very important," he said. "That put us in the redraw, but we got the eight."

Herrera pulled the highest number during the random redraw, which lined him up on the outside of the fourth row for the main event.

"It was rubber down right away," he said. "It got late and they decided not to do anything to the track. Everybody rode around where they started. For the most part there wasn't any passing. The rubber was about two car widths wide. You had to run on the low side of it to catch it if you got tight."

Herrera battled inside the top 10 throughout the feature before posting a ninth-place result.

He will take this weekend off before finishing the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour season Oct. 28-31 at I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark., for the 28 th annual Comp Cams Short Track Nationals.

"Now I just go to win the race," he said. "If you were racing for a championship you try to be more on the cautious side, but now it's all about winning."

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/10/20...tandings-following-tough-luck-at-devils-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*At A Glance: Battles For The Final Countdown​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series has just four features to go before the end of the 2015 season. The series returns to action this weekend with stops at Port Royal (Pa.) Speedway on Saturday and Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway on Sunday.

Though the championship race is wrapped up, as the final countdown to the end of the season begins, there are plenty of battles to keep an eye on.

*The Outlaws battle the Posse one last time*

With the series' final trip to Central Pennsylvania this weekend, the appearance at Port Royal Speedway marks the final battle between the Outlaws and the Pennsylvania Posse in 2015. Through five completed features (one at Lincoln Speedway and four at Williams Grove Speedway) the Posse has an overwhelming four to one lead. This includes the biggest events of the year, including the Morgan Cup and the National Open.

The 'Kunkletown Kid' Ryan Smith picked up his first ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory after holding off Donny Schatz in last season's event at Port Royal. Does the Posse take another or do the Outlaws get one more on the board before 2015 comes to an end?

*How does the points battle shake out in the middle of the pack?*

Though the battle for first and second is no more, there is a fierce battle underway in the middle of the championship and team standings. On the driver side, just 59 points separate third from sixth. Brad Sweet, the reigning Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year presented by ButlerBuilt recipient, currently sits in third. Close on his heels are Joey Saldana in fourth, Kerry Madsen in fifth and Daryn Pittman in sixth. Just one point separates Saldana and Madsen for the fourth position.

The team standings feature a similarly tight battle from third to sixth. Just 62 points separate the third place No. 9 Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb team from the sixth place No. 29 Keneric Racing team. Third and fourth is a team battle between the No. 9 and No. 49 with 25 points separating them while just one point separates the No. 71m Motter Motorsports team from the Keneric Racing team for fifth.

*David Gravel vs. Jason Sides*

Another close points battle is the one between David Gravel and Jason Sides, who enter the final stretch of the season separated by just 36 points. With one win and two more top-five finishes, the edge goes to Sides who is currently eighth in the standings.

*Can Donny Schatz win one more?*

Donny Schatz, the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, has racked up 31 trips to victory lane this season. That total is good enough to tie him with Steve Kinser for third on the all-time single season wins list. Schatz was the first driver since Kinser in 1992 to score 30 or more wins in a single season. With one more victory, Schatz will take the spot in the history books outright from Kinser - Kinser still owns the record for the most wins in a single season and second most wins in a single season.

Great seats remain for both World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series events at Port Royal Speedway and Weedsport Speedway this weekend. Find out more information about each event and learn how to purchase tickets by visiting http://www.WoOSprint.com.

*ABOUT THE TRACKS*
*PORT ROYAL SPEEDWAY* is a semi-banked, half-mile oval. The track record of15.168 seconds was established by Lucas Wolfe on July 5, 2014. For more event information, visit http://woosprint.com/port-royal-speedway.

*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3560-at-a-glance-battles-for-the-final-countdown


----------



## Ckg2011

*Leffler Memorial Next For POWRi & USAC​*
The pre-entry list for the third annual Jason Leffler Memorial sponsored by Great Clips continues to grow as the Honda USAC National Midget Series and POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series prepare for the $20,000-to-win event.

Set for Friday at Wayne County Speedway in Wayne City, Ill., the Jason Leffler Memorial is expected to produce one of the most memorable races of the 2015 season.

Drivers from all across the United States are entered to chase the $20,000 prize in honor of the late NASCAR and open wheel driver Jason Leffler, with front gate proceeds benefiting Leffler's son, Charlie Dean.

The list of drivers is headed up by inaugural Jason Leffler Memorial winner Zach Daum. After being injured overseas at the start of the season, the former POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series champion was sidelined for a majority of the 2015 season.

It took less than a handful of races for Daum to knock the rust off and return to his winning ways, claiming events at Lincoln Speedway, Tri-State Speedway and Macon Speedway.

Not only running midgets, Daum has dabbled in various open wheel machines ranging from winged and non-winged sprint cars to micros.

Winning the 2014 Jason Leffler Memorial, World of Outlaws Sprint Car driver Daryn Pittman took home the $10,000 check and bragging rights for the year.

Only stepping into a midget a handful of times per year, Pittman's victory was anything but a fluke, as the Pittsboro, Ind., driver had to hold off Christopher Bell and Bryan Clauson for the victory.

Other notable entries include Rico Abreu (2015 Chili Bowl Nationals champion), Darren Hagen (2015 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series champion), Christopher Bell and Damion Gardner.

Stringer Holdings, owned by Wayne County Speedway track owner Doug Stringer, manages the NASCAR, World of Outlaws, and POWRi partnerships for Great Clips.

Leffler represented the world's largest salon brand in the NASCAR Nationwide Series from 2006-2011. As a tribute to him, Great Clips is serving as title sponsor of the Jason Leffler Memorial race.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/leffler-memorial-next-for-powri-usac/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Confirms World Challenge Qualifiers​*
Knoxville Raceway has confirmed the dates and venues for the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge qualifiers in 2016.

The trio of events will be the only races at which American sprint car drivers can qualify for the 23rd annual SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge, to be held on Friday, Aug. 12, 2016, during the 56th annual FVP Knoxville Nationals.

- Tuesday, Dec. 1, 2015 - International Sprintcar Series, Robertson Holden Int'l Speedway, Palmerston North, New Zealand.

- Saturday, Jan. 9, 2016 - Rolling Thunder, WXC Western Springs Speedway, Auckland, New Zealand.

- Friday-Sunday, Jan. 22-24, 2016 - Grand Annual Sprintcar Classic, Premier Speedway, Warrnambool, Victoria, Australia.

"We are very pleased to once again partner with Greg Mosen at Western Springs, Bruce Robertson at Palmerston North, and David Mills at Warrnambool on these qualifiers," said Knoxville Raceway Race Director John McCoy. "It is my understanding that Americans Steve Kinser and Brad Loyet have already made their intentions known that they will be venturing 'Down Under' in order to qualify for the SPEED SPORT Knoxville World Challenge. All American sprint car drivers are encouraged to compete in one of these three qualifiers in order to represent the USA in mid-August. I would also like to take this opportunity to personally thank the good people at SPEED SPORT Magazine for all of their support of this event, whose mission is uniting nations through motorsports."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...xville-confirms-world-challenge-qualifiers-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jimmy Phelps Overcomes 16 Yellow Flags​*
Jimmy Phelps, coming off a 358 modified victory in the Salute to the Troops 150 during NAPA Super DIRT Week at the Syracuse Fairgrounds, was back for more Friday at Weedsport Speedway's Last Call at the Port Bud Light 125.

Phelps prevailed in a stop-and-start grueling affair that lasted over and hour and required 16 cautions and a red flag. Along the way, he turned many a contested lap racing with Larry Wight, Matt Sheppard, Pat Ward and 358-Modified Series title contender Chris Raabe.

He took the lead for the first time on lap 78 after going wheel-to-wheel with Wight and Sheppard only to have the pass nullified by the tenth caution of the night.

Phelps finally eluded Sheppard with four laps remaining while Wight faded slightly and was pressured by Mat Williamson. Farther back, Bernard was content to hold his ground and settle for eighth, sufficient to secure the 358 Modified Series championship.

When Sheppard weighed in too light during post-race inspection, Wight became the official runner-up with Williamson (from 30th on the grid) third, Ryan Susice fourth and Danny Johnson fifth.

Raabe, the series point leader at the start of the race and David Hebert - two points back and seven ahead of Bernard, were both slowed with tire and wheel problems by the halfway point.

Bernard rose as high as sixth, but he got more conservative once his closest rivals fell out of contention.

"The track was pretty rough," Bernard said. "When you have a chance to win a championship in a series that has been going on all season, you don't want to lose control. I decided to make sure I could finish the race."

Bernard thanked his father, sponsor and crew chief Robert and sponsors Yokohama, NAPA Auto Parts, Toyo Tires and Federated.

The 2015 Autodrome Drummond track champion also thanked the fans at Weedsport and beyond. "I have a lot of fans that come by the trailer each week and it means a lot," he said.

Lee Gill won the late model feature and Billy Decker claimed the 35-lap big-block modified race.

*The finish:*
Jimmy Phelps, Larry Wight, Mat Williamson, Ryan Susice, Danny Johnson, Pat Ward, Randy Chrysler, Steve Bernard, Vince Vitale, Danny O'Brien, Erick Rudolph, Nick Joy, Ryan Bartlett, Mark Kislowski, Gage Morin, Michael Maresca, Lance Willix, Chris Raabe, Roy Shields, David Hebert, Kenny Wills, Jordan McCreadie, John Smith, Mario Clair, James Sweeting, Billy Decker, Carey Terrance, Yan Bussiere, Roy Bresnahan, Matt Sheppard.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/jimmy-phelps-overcomes-16-yellow-flags/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Clauson (63) races under Rico Abreu during Friday's Jason Leffler Memorial race. (Mark Funderburk photo)​*
*Clauson Nips Abreu For $20,000 Haul​*
Bryan Clauson fended off Rico Abreu in another legendary duel between the two, banking $20,000 in the third annual Jason Leffler Memorial at Wayne County Speedway on Friday night.

The Noblesville, Ind., knocked off his next crown jewel victory by fending off repeated advances from Abreu the entire latter half of the 40-lap feature for the Honda National Midget Series co-sanctioned by the POWRi Midget Series.

Clauson led from the front row with Kevin Thomas Jr. in tow, as polesitter Justin Peck slowed on lap three to bring out the initial caution flag. From there, the race went all the way to halfway under green, with Abreu tracking down Thomas, Jr. in traffic to take over second.

Abreu worked up his momentum after the restart, finally getting a run on Clauson as they completed lap 27, throwing a turn-one slide job for the lead.

Clauson countered it to keep the lead, but Abreu came back the next lap to throw a turn-three slide job for the lead.

Clauson came right back at him, though, edging into the lead at the close of lap thirty before Abreu threw yet another turn-one slide job. Clauson crossed it over once again and hit the bottom of turns three and four to complete lap 31 in the lead. Seventh-running Tanner Thorson spun to bring out a caution with nine to go.

Tyler Thomas brought out a red flag a lap later, but he was unhurt.

After the restart, Abreu gave it another shot with a turn-one move underneath Clauson on lap 33. Clauson cleared him again, and this time he slipped away from Abreu. He appeared on his way to victory, but a red flag for Dereck King was displayed as he was taking the white flag.

Abreu gave it one last ditch effort on the final lap, but he came up just short in turn-two as Clauson powered past with his 36th national midget win aboard the Jonathan Byrd's Racing - B&H Contractors No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar for car owner Joe Dooling and crew chief Rusty Kunz.

"This is a race that means a lot to everybody in the pit area. I'm sure Rico would say the same and we've raced each other a lot for big wins the past few years," Clauson said. "That was about as much fun as I've had in a long time, but there was a lot of money on the line, too, so it was pretty stressful. It felt like we swapped the lead a bunch of times, and I was able to pass him back each time and break his momentum before he got away. It was a bit of a chess match there to be able to beat him."

Abreu finished .472 seconds back in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 97 Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

"This is one of those you want really bad, and you'll do anything it takes to win," Abreu said. "Bryan is a special guy to race with and he races you really clean, and that makes it a lot of fun battling with him. You gotta step up your game in a race like that, and tonight we were driving as hard as possible. I could get to him, but I just couldn't quite make enough happen to get him and get away. Tonight was a lot of fun, and hopefully we can knock this one off the bucket list next year."

Zach Daum came from eighth and moved past Daryn Pittman with six laps to go to finish third in the Daum Crop Insurance - Weld Wheels No. 5d Eagle/Stanton Toyota.

"There's a lot of great racers throughout the pack tonight, so it makes this a tough race. It's a lot of fun and a great race track and this many good cars - that's what midget racing is all about. We had a great battle with Pittman and finally cleared him late, but we didn't have anything for the top two. Nothing to complain about, so it's nice to end our outdoor season on such a high note," Daum said.

Defending race champion Pittman finished fourth with Payton Pierce fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-nips-abreu-for-20000-haul/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Creed Shows Truck Muscle In Australia​*
Eighteen-year-old Sheldon Creed made amend for a spectacular finish during the season opening round of the SPEED Energy Formula Off-Road Series earlier this year in Adelaide, Australia, by winning Saturday's event during the Gold Coast 600 weekend.

Creed, who rolled his truck at the finish line in Adelaide earlier this year, came home ahead of series founder Robby Gordon to pick up the victory Saturday.

Creed got to the lead a couple of laps into the torrid affair in the Traxxas Truck and was fast until Gordon got his bright orange SPEED Energy machine up to second and began gaining on Creed. Try as he might, Gordon couldn't find his way around Creed and had to settle for second.

Scotty Steele led early on in his Def Leppard/Live-supported truck, however drifted back into the clutches of Creed. He ended up annexing the final podium position behind Gordon.

Keegan Kincaid got himself up to fourth at the finish despite a wild spin and collision with the wall after losing it off one of the jumps.

Following yesterday's success, things didn't go quite as well for Team Australia with a strong battle forming between Matt Brabham and Paul Morris - in the end Brabham turned the 2014 Supercheap Auto Bathurst 1000 champion around in an effort to get past, only to strike trouble himself later in the same lap.

This caused a pileup, also involving Matt Mingay.

Friday's winner, Burt Jenner was edging forward every lap only to clip a tire barrier, performing a full 360 in his Gladiator Tires truck. He recovered to finish sixth. Mingay and Brabham were behind Jenner.

Aussie off-road star Greg Gartner came home in ninth spot with Brett Thomas in 10th. Thomas landed on top of Kincaid after one of the front straight jumps midway through the race.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/offroad/other-offroad/creed-shows-truck-muscle-in-australia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Prevails At Port Royal​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6965&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Brad Sweet had to battle the Pennsylvania Posse, his teammate Daryn Pittman and the weather Saturday night at Port Royal Speedway, but nothing could keep him down as he cruised to his fifth World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

Sweet, who led through the middle portion of the feature, gave up the lead to his Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb teammate, Pittman, as the two worked their way through traffic. With Donny Schatz close behind, a caution flew with six laps remaining.

"I messed up too many times in traffic and you're not going to win races with Donny and Daryn (like that). They're champions for a reason," Sweet said. "For me to regroup there and I just kind of made it happen on that restart."

And make it work, he did. A wheel-to-wheel battle with Pittman ensued on the restart with Sweet giving it everything he had, making his No. 49 Razor-Back Professional Tools car work on the top side of turns three and four, and leading Pittman at the start finish line.

"I was in a win it or wear it mentality. I know my crew chief (Lee Stauffer), he's from around here, he was probably cussing at me when I lost the lead and he's pretty happy. At least we got up on the wheel and got this Razor-Back Professional Tools car back in victory lane."

With the win, Sweet, who sits third in the championship standings, matches his win total from 2014 and ties Pittman with the third most wins of the 2015 season. He also gave the Outlaws one more win against the Posse, making it four wins to two wins in Central Pennsylvania this season with the advantage to the Posse.

The lingering threat of heavy rain just to the west of Port Royal, led to an expedited evening for the track and World of Outlaws. Even with 47 sprint cars in the pits, the whole night, including the Mid-Atlantic Modifieds, was completed in just under three hours. The rain eventually began to fall as the modifieds took the checkered flag to end the night.

Reigning Port Royal track champion and 2008 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Lucas Wolfe started the 30-lap Outlaws feature on the pole with Outlaws regular Shane Stewart beside him in row one. Wolfe jumped out to a comfortable lead early on.

Sweet had his hands full in the first ten laps with Myerstown, Pennsylvania's Brent Marks. Marks ran down Sweet in third, and got around him down the back straight as they worked to complete lap three. He maintained the position for four more laps, but Sweet worked his way back by.

As Lucas Wolfe caught traffic on lap 11, Sweet began running down Stewart in second. Sweet took second and then set his sights on the lead. As Wolfe raced down the back straight to complete lap 14, Sweet powered past him and cleared him into turn three.

With Wolfe fading, Schatz surged, racing into third, after being as far back as eighth, on lap 16. Through the next several laps, Schatz stayed close with second-place Pittman, at one point almost finding a way around as Pittman got caught up in traffic. Pittman pulled away and then drove his No. 9 Great Clips car around Sweet for the lead on lap 22 as the two drivers dove into turn one.

A three lap battle for second commenced between Schatz and Sweet until the pivotal caution of the night fell with six laps remaining.

"I didn't think he could make it stick there on the outside of three and four - that's kind of how he lost the lead," Pittman said of Sweet. "I didn't really feel like I ran any slower than I had been down there, he just ran it in there for all it had."

Sweet took the lead on the restart and the field spread out through the remaining several laps. He took the checkered flag after leading nearly half of the feature and joined Pittman and Schatz in the Outlaws sweep of the podium.

With new crew chief Lee Stauffer on board, Sweet said the team has been doing a better job putting the car in position.

"I think you create your own luck and we've had a lot faster racecars and we've been running up front, staying up front, and it helps you stay out of trouble when you're like that," Sweet said. "I can't thank these guys enough - Lee Stauffer, Rob Beattie and Austin Wenrich. They work their butts off and it's nice to be this strong at the end of the year and have something to look forward to next year."

A disappointed Pittman said it was cool to run one-two with Sweet but that he hated to see the win slip away like it did.

"I hate to be down for running second but it's hard to give those away especially when you feel like it falls on the driver," Pittman said. "This car is too fast to not be in victory lane. (My crew members Kale Kahne, Kolten Gouse, Josh Heidkamp), they work their tails off and give me a really fast car. It's a lot of fun to drive - I've just got to step up and get the job done."

Pittman took over the fourth position in the championship driver standings, leading Kerry Madsen by just six points.

After clinching the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series championship at Williams Grove Speedway two weeks ago, Schatz and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team have been working on their car and preparing for next season. Schatz credited the effort to improve.

"These guys are incredible at what they do and sometimes you've got to take a step backwards to take a couple of steps forward," Schatz said. "This whole Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance team has done a great job. At one point I think we were back in eighth, got ourselves rallied up through there, got to him in traffic, got by Brad and we were right there with Daryn in traffic. I was just able to move around the race track a little bit. Once that restart came out it was every man for himself and we kind of got spread out. I'm happy for my guys, they do a phenomenal job, and I'm looking forward to tomorrow."

Schatz has not finished worse than third since 4-Crown Nationals on Sept. 25, where he finished fourth. Incredibly, through 73 completed features this season, Schatz has finished outside the top five just 13 times.

Dale Blaney was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, driving his Big Game Tree Stands No. 1 car 17 positions to sixth.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/~/media/027890AE5BD94C6BA71FB818303A22E1.ashx?w=602&h=345


----------



## Ckg2011

*Boespflug Looking Forward To Oval Nationals​*
When Chad Boespflug graduated from Hanford High School in 2006 he had a plan in mind to head to Indiana.

No, he was not headed back there to play football for Notre Dame or basketball for the Indiana Hoosiers, he was headed back to do what he did best, race sprint cars. Now 27-years-old, he heads back home to California to contest one of the most prestigious traditional sprint car races in the world, the 20th Annual Budweiser Oval Nationals Presented by All Coast Construction at Perris Auto Speedway on Nov. 12-14.

Coming back to the Oval Nationals is a big deal for Boespflug, who when not racing is a project manager for a mechanical piping company and a structural steel company. Last year at the Oval Nationals he won the Tony Jones Hard Charger Award and the $1,000 from All-Coast Construction that goes with it.

He created such a good impression with All-Coast's Mike Grosswendt that Grosswendt is sponsoring him at this year's Oval Nationals.

"It was a cool deal that he put up the extra money for the Hard Charger as we do not get that very often," said Boespflug. "So, when we do get it, it definitely makes it worth our effort to race hard. I had heard so much about him (Mike Grosswendt) and the things he does, but I never met him before last year. He is doing so much for the Oval Nationals this year. It is actually crazy to think of what he is putting in and we (drivers and car owners) are all thankful for what he does. He is a big reason that I am able to make the trip out there this year."

When Boespflug first arrived in the Hoosier state, he was racing in equipment owned by his grandfather. After his grandfather decided to sell the equipment, Boespflug ended up with the hard task of being an owner driver. He did that for six seasons, but two years ago, he ended up being a hired gun and has remained so in several top rides ever since.

"I had been racing 360's around California and actually raced (410's) at Perris in my senior year in high school," he said. "About two months after graduating I made the big jump to move to Indiana to race there. It was fun, exciting and it was tough. Coming back here from California everybody thinks you are some rich kid with parents who are paying the way. That was definitely not the case."

It was a tough learning curve competing in a race crazy state against a new group of drivers and on new tracks. And it took a bit of time to catch on.

"It was tough when I first got back here driving my grandfather's car,"

Boespflug intimated.

"We struggled the first couple years, but then I finally got some wins and things started going well. Grandpa decided to get out so it was time to do my own thing. I actually ended up funding my own car for years."

Driving for Grandpa and fielding his own stuff, Boespflug had become a regular on the local Indiana circuit.

He became known as a very competent racer among the other drivers.

At the same time, the local car owners noticed his talent including one, who had been around for longer than most of them combined.

"After running my own car for six years, I became fortunate to get hooked up with car owner Paul Hazen," Boespflug said in a proud tone. "It was funny at the time because there was a bunch of stuff on the Internet forums about how Paul's stuff was outdated and was not capable of winning anymore. I got in it and things were not going great early on, but we pressed on. Next thing you know, we were winning races left and right. I won my first USAC National race and it was his 10th USAC National win at Putnamville on the 4th of July. That kind of put me back on the map. We clicked off six wins that year and seven the next year."

The prowess that started in the Hazen machine drew attention from even more car owners and subsequent rides Boespflug has occupied. He describes 2015 as a season that has been up and down.

"I was in the No. 5 (Baldwin) car this year and I quit that," he lamented.

"Things were not working out and were not what I thought they were going to be and (it) was not putting me in a position I wanted to be in. I was searching for a ride and the Amati Racing Team came about. I won two races with Kenny (Baldwin) before I quit and won two races with the No. 66 (Amati) before I got fired out of that."

With the exception of quitting one ride and getting fired out of another, things were going OK in 2015. After all he had four wins and was competitive every single night. Then a bit of a disaster that hit near the banks of Lake Superior in Wisconsin slowed down his program.

"I was taking over the lead at AMSOIL Speedway and took a pretty good digger (flip) down the back stretch," Boespflug chuckled. "I did not really have a concussion, but I hurt both of my feet. Severely sprained both ankles and it kept me out for a bit. I bounced back and things have been good since, but this year has been up and down. A real whirlwind of emotions."

Even though he has been living in the "mecca" for non-wing sprint car racing for nearly a decade, Boespflug always enjoys coming back to race at the Oval Nationals in front of the home folk.

"It is a blast for me and it is huge for me," he stated with a laugh. "I have lots of laps at Perris with USAC/CRA. It is a lot of fun to get to see everyone I do not normally get to see. A lot of family and friends come down to watch as they do not get to come back here (to Indiana) and watch. The racing at the Oval Nationals is great as you get the best of the west coast guys and the best of the Midwest guys.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../boespflug-looking-forward-to-oval-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spencer Rules Hall Of Fame Classic​*
Mike Spencer rebounded from a wild ride one night earlier to finish off Canyon Speedway Park's 15th annual Sands Chevrolet Hall of Fame Classic with a drive to victory lane in Saturday night's 30-lap USAC/CRA Sprint Car Series main event.

While Spencer reclaimed the USAC/CRA Sprint Car point lead with his second triumph of the season, Chris McCurdy Jr., put a stop to the Matt Martinez run of domination in pure stock action with Dustin Cormany taking micro sprint honors.

Pelkey led the USAC/CRA feature in the early rounds before Friday night winner Damion Gardner took command on the eighth round as Spencer worked toward the front in the familiar Chaffin-owned No. 50 Sprint Car from the seventh-starting position.

Spencer ultimately wrestled the lead away from USAC Southwest Sprint Car point leader R.J. Johnson in the final handful of laps to snare the victory.

Johnson settled for runner-up honors with Brody Roa, Joshua Hodges and Mike Martin rounding out the top five.

In Arizona Differential Pure Stock action, Chris McCurdy Jr., denied Matt Martinez a fourth consecutive victory by charging from 11th to capture his fifth win of the year. Martinez settled for second with David Jones, Steve Sussex and Jeff Carter in the top five.

Dustin Cormany took full advantage of the pole starting position by racing to his first Micro Sprint feature win of the year at CSP ahead of Friday night winner Kyle Huttenhow, Cody Batten, Ryan Hennessey and Kenny Hilton.

*The finish:*
Mike Spencer, R.J. Johnson, Brody Roa, Josh Hodges, Mike Martin, Jake Swanson, Richard Vander Weerd, Charles Davis Jr., Logan Williams, Michael Curtis, Damion Gardner, Cody Williams, Jeremy Ellertson, Chris Bonneau, Josh Pelkey, Austin Williams, Chris Fiore, Matt Rossi, Tye Mihocko, Matt Lundy, Parker Colston.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/spencer-rules-hall-of-fame-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Scelzi Lands World Finals Ride​*
Dominic Scelzi will drive for George Lasoski thanks to a partnership with Phil Durst and Lincoln Auto Auction during the Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals Nov. 5-7 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte in Concord, N.C.

"I'm excited to head to Charlotte for the first time," he said. "I want to thank George and Danny Lasoski as well as Phil Durst and Lincoln Auto Auction for the support."

The marquee World of Outlaws event will be Scelzi's first time at the unique track and his second weekend driving for Lasoski.

"It will be my first time racing with the Outlaws outside the West Coast," Scelzi said.

"I'm really excited because it's a bigger race track. From the stuff on TV I've watched it seems like a slick race track. I enjoy racing on the bigger, slicker race tracks. I know it will be a learning experience. Our goal is to have two solid nights of racing. I hope we're good on that Friday and even better on Saturday."

It will be the same car Scelzi drove in early October with the FVP National Sprint League at I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb., where he ended eighth the first night before capturing a podium finish during the finale.

Scelzi wrapped up his season in California last Saturday during the 30th annual Cotton Classic with the King of the West 410 Sprint Car Series at Keller Auto Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-sprint-cars/scelzi-lands-world-finals-ride/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kevin Swindell Discusses Recovery Progress​*
Kevin Swindell continues to undergo therapy while recovering from serious injuries suffered in an Aug. 13 sprint car crash during the Knoxville Nationals at Iowa's Knoxville Raceway.

Veteran motorsports journalist Robin Miller, of Racer, recently interviewed Swindell at his Louisville, Ky., apartment. Miller and Racer have graciously shared that interview with SPEED SPORT readers.

Swindell, 26, who broke the L-1 and L-7 vertebrae in his back and was paralyzed from the waist down, continues to undergo outpatient therapy at the Frazier Rehab Institute in Louisville, Ky. Swindell, who is confined to a wheelchair, recently regained some feeling in his legs.

"We just finished the first month of that (therapy)," Swindell told Miller. "We undergo new evaluations on Monday and Tuesday to see exactly where the progress is. It has been pretty good so far. We have been able to get some movement back in places and get some feeling back. We just need to keep plugging along."

Swindell is only two months into a lengthy recovery.

"I am the earliest they have had from injury the have had in this kind of program, so they are learning along with me," Swindell said. "To be this soon and for them to tell you that it is six or so months for the swelling to go down, to be two months in already have a good bit of feeling back is pretty encouraging."

Swindell has maintained a positive attitude despite having to learn new things.

"It is tough at times," he told Miller. "It sucks to from going the way you live your life to being completely different, but I am dealing with it and looking forward to what I am going to be able to do when I get back. It doesn't shut your life off by any means, it just puts a little kink in it - learning what you do when you go to dinner out and how to get your wheelchair into places, but it's not too bad."

Swindell, who said he hopes to race again one day, is focused on getting his strength back. He and longtime girlfriend Jordan Armstrong were recently engaged.






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/kevin-swindell-discusses-recovery-progress/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Junior Knepper 55 Comes To DuQuoin​*
A Dec. 19 USAC Midget Special Event at the Southern Illinois Center adjacent to the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds will salute the memory of one of USAC's most accomplished car owners.

The Junior Knepper 55, a 55-lap race honoring the famed car number which adorned Walter Knepper's storied USAC race cars, will feature Midgets on a specially-constructed dirt oval inside the building located a stone's throw from the first turn of the "Magic Mile" south of DuQuoin.

The race will mark a return to indoor racing for USAC after an eight-year hiatus. Tony Stewart, who also owns a DuQuoin indoor victory, captured USAC's last indoor race at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Ind., the site of USAC's inaugural race in January of 1956.

The last full USAC Midget race on dirt indoors was a 1990 race in the Reno (Nev.) Livestock Events Center won by Sleepy Tripp.

The December 19 special event will offer a format awarding position advancement through the prelims, similar to the Chili Bowl Nationals in Tulsa, Okla. Passing points from the heats and qualifiers will seed the lineups for the feature events. An open Hoosier Tire rule will be in effect with no weight or rev limits imposed. Additionally, no entry fee will be assessed to participants wishing to compete.

Also, as is the case for all USAC Midget events, drivers are not required to be USAC-licensed and no additional fees are assessed for temporary permits.

The Nick Knepper/Derek LeMaster promotion will honor Nick's grandfather Walter Knepper, whose 58 career USAC feature victories included 34 in Sprints and 24 in Midgets, with drivers Bob Wente, Tom Bigelow, Mel Kenyon, George Snider, Dana Carter, Rich Vogler and Steve Knepper.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-junior-knepper-55-comes-to-duquoin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Spencer Has His Eye On Oval Nationals​*
When five-time AMSOIL USAC/CRA Sprint Car Series champion and current point leader Mike Spencer answered the phone on Tuesday night, he was right where you would expect to find him.

He was in the garage along with his father getting the cars ready for the 20th annual Budweiser Oval Nationals Presented by All Coast Construction at Perris Auto Speedway on Nov. 12-14.

There would be no other place you could expect to find him as the now 34-year-old used to sleep in his dad's racecar when he was a toddler as his father prepared the car for the CRA wars at Ascot.

Heading into the Oval Nationals, Spencer, a 2004 mechanical engineering graduate of Cal Poly Pomona, carries a 22-point lead over three-time champion Damion Gardner in one of the greatest point battles in the 12-year history of the Amsoil USAC/CRA Series.

The two have been swapping the lead back and forth for the past couple of months and may continue to do so at the three-races on the famous Riverside County clay oval in just two weeks' time.

To illustrate what a great point's battle it has been, Spencer carried a 40-point lead over Gardner heading into the first night of the "Hall of Fame Classic" last Friday at Canyon Speedway Park in Peoria, Arizona.

However, Spencer flipped in the main event that night and finished 17th, while Gardner recorded his series leading eighth win of 2015.

Gardner's victory, combined with Spencer's misfortune, saw the lead switch back to Gardner by three points heading into Saturday finale in the Copper State.

After leading much of Saturday's main event, Gardner had to pit due to a flat right rear tire and could only get back to 11th spot before the race ended while Spencer led the final 5-laps for his second win of the year.

The victory also propelled Spencer back into a 22-point lead over Gardner as they get ready for the next three rounds of battle at Perris.

"It was kind of a rollercoaster," said Spencer. "Not so much about the points going back and forth, but I had a really good race car the first night and ended up crashing and not finishing. On the flip side, we win the next night. It was a big win and I feel like we have some momentum going into the Oval Nationals. There is nothing like a win and sometimes that is what you need to get things going."

Spencer has not won at Perris Auto Speedway since the Oval Nationals in 2012. That is hard to believe as only Gardner has won more USAC/CRA main events than Spencer at the 20-year-old track.

"It has been a while," Spencer lamented. "In 2012 we won quite a few (six to be exact) of them there and have not won there since. We have run second a bunch. I think the race track has changed a little bit. When things are not going your way, you may not be working hard enough. Obviously we have to get our stuff a little better and I have to do better on my end. You have to step it up and that is what we are trying to do."

If Spencer wins the title this year, it will be his sixth series championship. In the combined history of the original CRA, SCRA and now USAC/CRA dating back to 1946, he is currently tied for second overall with five time CRA champion Jimmy Oskie. A title this year will tie him for first with National Sprint Car Hall of Famer Ron Shuman, who won four titles with CRA and two with SCRA.

They were just a couple of Spencer's big racing heroes back in the day, but his biggest hero was his father Mike, who just a few feet away turning wrenches on one of the cars during the call.

When queried as to how much he remembered his father racing, Spencer responded, "Not a lot, I think he retired when I was 4. When I was little, I would be in the garage asleep in the racecar while they were working on it. We have photos and videos of him racing. I always watched those when I was a little kid."

Being around the cars, looking at the pictures and watching the videos bred Spencer to want to do one thing in racing, race sprint cars on dirt. He was never one of the young guys who wanted to use them as a springboard to some other series due to fat paychecks.

"All I pretty much ever wanted to do was race sprint cars," he said. "There were times that I thought that would be pretty cool (to race Indy Cars or NASCAR), but my passion has always been dirt sprint cars. I just wanted to get to race sprint cars."

Being around it and knowing what it takes, makes the "get home from work and get in the garage" aspect easier.

However, with the passing of his longtime National Sprint Car Hall of Fame crew chief Bruce Bromme Jr. in the middle of the 2014 season, things have changed drastically for the crew on the famous Ron Chaffin red No. 50 car.

Bromme used to do all the prep work at his shop in Central California. At that time, Spencer just basically showed up at the track and raced.

Since then, the car has been kept at his Spencer's father's house in Temecula and it is just like when the younger Spencer was growing up with racecar in his garage.

They are working on it several nights a week which is nothing strange, but it is different without Bromme.

"It has definitely been an adjustment," said Spencer. "He (Bromme) was the leader and basically ran the whole operation. The car has been down here in Temecula all year and early in the season we started getting into a routine on preparing the car and getting used to the way we do things at the track. I feel we have been improving all year and getting better at making decisions as far as changing the car around and making it adapt to the racetrack. We had all been doing it for a long time, but at the same time it has been a little bit of a learning curve without Bruce around. We are lucky Ron Chaffin is behind, supporting us and keeping the car on the track."

Prep for the Oval Nationals is not a whole lot different than the rest of the year according to Spencer.

"It is pretty much the same," he said while taking a few minutes away from working on the car that was wrecked in Arizona. "For a big race like the Oval Nationals you just have to be sure all the maintenance is up to date and your spare stuff is in order, organized and ready to go because you never know when you will need it. There is a little more prep on the spare stuff and tires. The Oval Nationals is the biggest race of the year so you try to have your best motor in the car, your best rear end and all of the best parts you have to try and go win it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/spencer-has-his-eye-on-oval-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Sets Winter Dirt Games VII Dates​*
The United States Auto Club has confirmed that the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series will return to Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., for Winter Dirt Games VII on Feb. 18-20, 2016.

An open practice on Feb. 17 precedes the three-night racing program at the three-eighths-mile dirt track which has hosted the USAC sprint car openers the past five years.

Ironically, the winner of the Ocala series opener the past two years has gone on to claim the AMSOIL USAC National Championship and current point leader Robert Ballou opened the 2015 campaign with an Ocala victory.

The Florida events continue a long history of USAC racing in the Sunshine State. Bob Sweikert captured the inaugural USAC sprint car race at Southland Speedway in West Palm Beach in 1956 and the 77 USAC races held in Florida to date include a number of different series.

Damion Gardner, winner of two of the three races in USAC's 2011 Ocala debut, leads all drivers with five career USAC Florida victories.

Last year's three races produced three different winners, Ballou, Brady Bacon and Dave Darland.

The remainder of the 2016 AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series calendar is expected to be released the week of the Performance Racing Industry Show in Indianapolis in early December.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-sets-winter-dirt-games-vii-dates/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Leaving CJB Motorsports​*
Paul McMahan confirmed on his Facebook page Thursday afternoon that he would be parting ways with the CJB Motorsports World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series team following the conclusion of the 2015 season.

"This year has not been what I myself as a driver had hoped for," said McMahan. "There are times in this sport that it just better for all involved to get a fresh start. I want to thank Chad and Jenn Clemens for the opportunity to drive their No. 51 car for a little over three years. I also want to thank Barry Jackson for his hard work as the crew chief and everyone of our crew members that were a big part of our team."

McMahan joined CJB Motorsports in 2013 and has won 12 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series events in that time.

He has finished third in the series standings the last two seasons and is currently seventh in the series standings with only the World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte left on the schedule.

CJB Motorsports previously announced plans to field a car for Sammy Swindell in 40 to 50 events during the 2016 season in a partnership with Mainstream Holdings Inc.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/mcmahan-leaving-cjb-motorsports/


----------



## Telliblah

wow this thread is quite something
almost like a piece of art
Good work!


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motter Motorsports Looking For Partners To Continue In 2016​*
"There are rumors circulating that our Motter Equipment HE&M Saw Beltline Body Shop team is coming to an end after the World of Outlaws World Finals at Charlotte Nov. 6 and 7 and we wanted to set the record straight," said 71M team owner Dan Motter.

"It was three years ago this weekend that we decided to return to World of Outlaws racing after a 15-year hiatus. That decision hinged upon the opportunity to hire Joey Saldana who we believe is an A-list, marquee driver and one who is capable of winning a WoO championship.

"My passion has always been to field a sprint car team and campaign for the World of Outlaws championship and nothing has changed in that regard. I haven't lost my desire and neither has Joey.

"But until we find a major sponsor, it is unrealistic to think that we can continue after Charlotte. We have been very fortunate to have had support from HE&M Saw and Beltline Body Shop. These folks have become part of our family and they are as vested in the success of this team as I am.

"We are currently working with potential corporate sponsors, and even if we don't have a signed contract by the end of the Charlotte event, we won't quit looking.

"Our plan after Charlotte will be business as usual. We will bring the transporter and equipment back to home base here in Minnesota and perform maintenance as if we were going to run in 2016. Joey has expressed his desire to stay with the team, but realistically we understand if another offer comes his way, he needs to take care of his family.

"Both of us are hopeful that we will find a sponsor soon and together we can continue our pursuit of that elusive championship. If that doesn't happen, then we will take a break from the racing circuit until major sponsorship is in place.

"Our personal business, Motter Equipment, which supplies new, used and reconditioned parts to the mining industry, has been affected greatly by decline in the mining industry over the past three years. Mineral prices including coal, gold, silver, copper, iron ore, etc. are at 10 year lows and it has had a devastating effect on both equipment manufacturers and dealers like ourselves. With such a drastic change in the industry, our business can't finance the lion's share of the cost of running the team.

"I know there are many teams across the motorsports board that are in this same predicament. The cost of fielding a top World of Outlaw team is very expensive, and corporate sponsorship becomes a necessary part of being competitive.

"I have faith that we will be able to put a program together and hopefully something will gel soon so that Joey and I can continue to race. Neither of us have lost our desire."

*Source:*
http://tjslideways.com/2015/10/28/motter-motorsports-looking-for-partners-to-continue-in-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

Telliblah said:


> wow this thread is quite something
> almost like a piece of art
> Good work!


 Thank you, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Long Tow Pays Off For Terry McCarl​*
Terry McCarl made the long trip from Iowa pay off with a victory in Friday night's United Sprint Car Series feature at Carolina Speedway.

McCarl emerged from a thrilling battle with Trey Starks to win the event on the four-tenths-mile dirt track, the first of two consecutive nights of action for the USCS sprint cars in the Carolinas.

Starks finished second with Chad Kemenah, Morgan Turpen and Robbie Stillwaggon rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Terry McCarl, Trey Starks, Chad Kemenah, Morgan Turpen, Robbie Stillwaggon, Lance Moss, Dusty Zomer, Terry Gray, Troy Betts, Shawn Murray, Darren Orth, Eric Riggins Jr., Nicholas Snyder, Tim Perry, Mitch Brown, Shawn Mott, Tanner Witherspoon, Joe Larkin, Brad Wickham, Johnny Bridges, Bob Auld, Terry Witherspoon.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/long-tow-pays-off-for-terry-mccarl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Starks Stands Tall At Cherokee​*
Washington's Trey Starks drove to his second United Sprint Car Series victory of the season on Saturday night at Cherokee Speedway.

The victory came after he finished second to Altoona, Iowa, veteran Terry McCarl on Friday night at Carolina Speedway, setting up a role reversal when McCarl ran second to Starks in a battle of two drivers who had never run either track before.

For Starks, the feature win capped off a nearly perfect weekend and improved his average finish in USCS competition to a stunning 1.5 in four starts for veteran car owner Jeff McCall.

"This is just amazing," Starks said. "To come over here and be able to run the way we did this weekend against this kind of competition is just great.

"These tracks here in the south are awesome. With drivers like Terry McCarl and all the other really quality racers, you really have to work hard. I can't thank Jeff McCall and this entire team enough for all the effort and support. This gives us some really good momentum going into the World Finals at Charlotte Motor Speedway next weekend."

The race was the final event of the 2015 USCS Southern Thunder Region, and the regional championship points battle went right down to the wire.

Ultimately, Morgan Turpen unofficially became the first female USCS regional dirt series champion, defeating young Eric Riggins Jr. for the crown.

Riggins suffered a flat tire with six laps to go in the feature, and although his team was able to make the change and get Riggins out at the back of the field in 12th, he was not able to get back in front of Turpen, who went into the 30-lap A-Main with an eight point advantage.

The results of the Southern Thunder regional championship are unofficial pending final tabulation and adjustment of bonus races.

Two yellow flags slowed the lightning-quick event. The first caution took place on lap 19 when Tanner Witherspoon brought his No. 43JR to a stop on the back straightaway, ending his evening. The second occurred when Riggins' left rear tire went flat and forced him to a stop on the front straightway.

When the checkered flag was waved, it was Starks enjoying the spoils of victory lane while McCarl crossed the finish line unchallenged in second.

Four-time UNOH All-Stars champion Chad Kemenah parked his Hunter Racing No. 10H in third for the second night in a row, and fourth went to Lance Moss, who drove a smooth and steady race with his No. 23M.

Rounding out the top five was the only Canadian competitor in the field, Mitch Brown.

*The finish:*
Trey Starks, Terry McCarl, Chad Kemenah, Lance Moss, Mitch Brown, Troy Betts, Morgan Turpen, Dusty Zomer, Robbie Stillwaggon, Nick Snyder, Eric Riggins Jr., Shawn Murray, Darren Orth, Shawn Mott, Terry Gray, Tanner Witherspoon, Joe Larkin.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-sprint-cars/starks-stands-tall-at-cherokee/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kraig Kinser Set To Return​*
Kraig Kinser will return behind the wheel of the No. 11K Arctic Cat car for the World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway.

Kinser stepped out of the car back in September to undergo back surgery for a herniated disk.

"I'm happy to be cleared to run the Arctic Cat car at Charlotte this weekend" Kinser said.

During his six-week absence Mikey Kuemper piloted the 11K, excluding the National Open at Williams Grove Speedway. Tim Shaffer drove the car at for the Open, which was cancelled two out of the three nights due to rain.

"We've had some handling issues this season, it was good to experience them first hand and learn from them, "Kuemper said.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...icles/2015/11/Kraig-Kinser-Set-to-Return.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clanton Set To Be Crowned A Champion​*
When the ninth annual Bad Boy Buggies World Finals concludes this weekend at The Dirt Track at Charlotte, Shane Clanton will be crowned champion of the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

Clanton was an unlikely champion entering the season. He went winless in 2014 and finished seventh in the standings.

But long hours in the shop tweaking on Capital Race Cars chassis that he builds, turned his program around and Clanton won four of the first six races this season.

From there, he and his Ron Davies-owned No. 25 team remained consistent the rest of the season. Clanton enters this weekend's final two races with 10 victories, 33 top-five finishes and 35 top-10 results in 39 races.

"It's by far the best season I have ever had," Clanton said. "The championship means everything to me. My whole family has been racing my entire life. My brother, Joey, had an ASA championship, which is the premier on asphalt other than Cup, XFINITY and Truck, to have that championship in the series that is probably as high as I will go in my racing career, means a lot.

"I have won a lot of big races and to put this on my wall along with everything else, puts a stamp on what I have done in my career."

Clanton acknowledged it took a lot of work developing his car to get to the top of the WoO LMS heap.

"It took that long because it is trial and error," he explained. "Things that work for this guy aren't going to work for that guy. We learned that last year. That's what I was doing last year was basically testing. I was trying to win, don't get me wrong. But it is also when you are throwing something at the car when it is not good, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

"This year, we have a basic package that we work with and it's been pretty good," added Clanton, who left another ride to begin building his own chassis in 2011. "It has evolved over the last four years. It didn't happen over night and we were good. It took this long to get to where we are."

Rick Eckert, the 2011 WoO LMS champion, gives Clanton credit for his perseverance.

"Shane's deal is a big deal like that because he walked away from something that was consistent to start something on his own and he struggled for a while," Eckert said. "He has really made something out of something that was his own deal. That's impressive."

Clanton said one of the keys to his consistency was becoming competitive at tracks where he has traditionally struggled.

"We went to places this year where in the past I hadn't been great. Places where we ran seventh, eighth, ninth, and this year we went there and we won the race," Clanton explained. "When that started happening, that's when I knew we had a chance to win the championship. You have to find a way to finish in the top five to win a championship and when you go places where you don't normally don't do well, you have to come away with top-five finishes and we did that this year."

Clanton has never won at the World Finals, but believes he has what it takes to get to victory lane this year.

"This is a place where it is tough to make the race. In the past we've come here just wanting to make the race," Clanton said. "But this year as well as we have been running everywhere, we have no reason not to expect to win the race."

Tickets for the ninth annual World Finals, which begins Thursday, are still available from 1-800-455-FANS.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-models/clanton-set-to-be-crowned-a-champion/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell, Saldana Set Quick Times​*
*Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6967&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Sammy Swindell and Joey Saldana kicked off the first night of the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals on Thursday by taking the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series qualifying quick times.

Against a 58-car field, the biggest the event has ever seen, Swindell scored his third quick time of 2015 in the qualifying session that set the field for Friday night. The three-time series champion had a fast lap of 12.506 seconds. Swindell said qualifying up front was critical heading into tomorrow night.

"It makes it a lot easier to get locked into the dash and get that good spot to start in the A main," said Swindell, who drives the No. 1 Big Game Tree Stands car for CJB Motorsports.

In the second qualifying session which set the field for Saturday, Saldana, the season's leading qualifier, picked up his 17th quick time of 2015 with a lap of 12.904 seconds. Saldana, who qualified his No. 71m Motter Equipment car third in the earlier session, said it helped to go out later the second time. 
Going into Friday and Saturday, Saldana said the qualifying runs give him a lot of confidence.

"We've had fast cars all year - we just need to finish it off," Saldana said. "We've done it a few times but not enough. Hopefully we can do it again this weekend. It's a great venue to race at and a lot people get to see us that don't normally get to see us. I've been lucky enough to win here a couple of times&#8230; Hopefully we can do that in the next few days."

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night for night two of the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...k-Times-for-Bad-Boy-Buggies-World-Finals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*WORLD FINALS NOTES: 189 Cars In 3 Divisions​*
Despite several delays to work the track after five days of rain in the Charlotte-area, the ninth annual Bad Boy Buggies World Finals got underway Thursday night with 189 cars in the pit area at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

There were a record 86 World of Outlaws Late Model Series machines, 58 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series cars and 45 Super DIRTcar Series big-block modifieds.

• Kraig Kinser, who has missed nearly two months of competition after under going back surgery, returns to his Steve Kinser Racing No. 11k sprint car here this weekend.

Kinser is also planning to race in Australia this winter, driving a car owned by Australian racer Trevor Green.

• Fifteen-year-old Max McLaughlin, who was making his Super DIRTcar Series debut with Heinke-Baldwin Racing, was the fast qualifier during one of the two qualifying sessions for the big-block modifieds.

• Two-time World of Outlaws Late Model Series champion Darrell Lanigan is making his debut with Clint Bowyer Racing this weekend, driving a third car as a teammate to Don O'Neal and Steve Francis, who he will replace next season.

• Dave Blaney, the 1995 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion, is competing in two divisions. In addition to the sprint cars, the former NASCAR Sprint Cup Series driver, was wheeling a big-block modified.

Having clinched his seventh World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series title in October, Donny Schatz was racing his late model here for the second consecutive year.

Syracuse 200 winner Stewart Friesen will drive his wife Jessica Zemken's sprint car and compete in the modifieds.

• Danny Smith, who was inducted into the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame in May, is turning the wrenches for rising star Tyler Courtney this weekend.
Last Saturday Smith won his first feature of the season at Ohio's Brushcreek Motorsports Park, making it 41 consecutive years that he's won at least one feature.

• California sprint car racer Dominic Scelzi, the son of retired NHRA drag racing champion Gary Scelzi, is driving Danny Lasoski's No. 33 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series machine this weekend.

• Sheldon Haudenschild has stepped into Keith Kunz's No. 67 sprint car this weekend, while Kasey Kahne Racing is fielding a third car for Cody Darrah, who raced full time for the team for several years.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/world-finals-notes-189-cars-in-3-divisions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*First Outlaws Win For Zomer​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6968&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

A wild night two of the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals at the Dirt Track at Charlotte turned into a big night for Dusty Zomer who picked up his first ever World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory.

Zomer started Friday night's feature in sixth and battled early into the top three. After leader Trey Starks pulled in with a bent tie-rod and Joey Saldana, who took over the lead, lost it to a broken top-wing sideboard, Zomer was in position.

Through the closing laps, he held off a hard -charging Greg Hodnett and Stevie Smith to claim the victory for his No. 82 Buffalo Wild Wings team.

"Super happy," Zomer said of the win. "Obviously didn't expect to come down here for the first time and pull off a win. We were able to get it done. We were at the right place at the right time. A few other guys had a little misfortune and I guess you need things to go your way sometimes. That's what happened and we're standing up here in victory lane."

Zomer joins Greg Wilson and Stewart Friesen as a first time winner this season. He was also the 22nd different driver to stand in victory lane this season and seventh different driver to win during World Finals weekend in the last four years.

After a delay for rain, crashes plagued the series heat races early in the night and caused two separate repairs to the catch fence. In all, it took more than three hours.

The 25-lap series feature got underway with 19-year-old Starks leading the field. He was on top of the charts through the first 12 laps, holding off Saldana on two restarts. As the caution flag again waved near the halfway point of the race, Starks was forced into the work area with a bent tie-rod. That put Saldana into the lead. He led the restart and the next four laps until damage to his top-wing sideboard sidelined him.

Zomer battled forward on an early restart into third.

"I started sixth and shot up around some guys on the outside and got to third," Zomer said. "That was what put me in position to be in position when those other guys had things break."

He took over the top spot on lap 17 and held off Hodnett through traffic in the final eight laps.

Hodnett, who has one Outlaws win this season, said throughout the night the biggest challenge for he and his No. 27 Lelands.com team was surviving the conditions.

"I figure the only reason we finished second is because everyone else fell out," Hodnett said. "We just need to get better and hopefully put ourselves in a position to start towards the front again."

Stevie Smith finished the night on the podium in third in his No. 51s Miller Bros. Chevrolet car. Smith has two Outlaws wins this season, both at Williams Grove Speedway.






_The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series returns to action tomorrow night for the finale of the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals and the finale of the 2015 season._

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...-First-World-of-Outlaws-Win-at-Charlotte.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Has A Charlotte Dirt Track Date​*
Brandon Sheppard and Best Performance Motorsports made a last minute decision to race in the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals this weekend at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

That decision paid off early Saturday morning when Sheppard went flag-to-flag to win a caution-filled World of Outlaws Late Model Series feature at the four-tenths-mile dirt oval.

"It was kind of a last minute deal and we just kind of put it all together," said Sheppard, who pocketed $12,000 for the victory. "I went up there Monday and put my seat in. I was originally gonna come crew for them and then Randall (Edwards, crew chief) just said well, why don't you come drive? So I said why not? I guess it was a good choice."

The feature, which was shortened to 30 laps from the originally scheduled 50 by series officials after multiple delays throughout the program pushed the start of the feature to just after 2 a.m.

Sheppard, driving the No. B54 for Best Performance Motorsports this weekend, started from the pole after winning his heat and drawing the pole during the redraw. Sheppard jumped out to a quick lead at the start of the feature, but the first caution of the race waved on lap one for the slow car of Casey Roberts.

Once the green flag waved again Sheppard quickly slipped away from third-starting Shane Clanton, who moved by Darrell Lanigan to take over second. Sheppard had built a comfortable lead when the caution flag waved for the second time on lap seven when Jason Feger slowed.

The field returned to racing and Sheppard again slipped away as Clanton gave chase. By lap 13 Sheppard began to catch lap traffic, allowing Clanton to close up on the back bumper of Sheppard's mount. At halfway Sheppard continued to lead, but he was stuck in heavy traffic with Clanton right on his bumper.

Clanton managed to get alongside Sheppard in the middle of traffic coming out of turn four on lap 16, but Sheppard pulled back ahead in turn one on lap 17. At the same time Randy Weaver spun in turns three and four, bringing out the third caution flag of the race.

The field attempted to return to racing but the caution flag quickly waved again after one lap when Jimmy Owens made contact with Rick Eckert, sending Eckert spinning in front of the pack and collecting the cars of Scott Bloomquist, Eric Wells, Chad Hollenbeck and Austin Smith. The resulting pileup forced officials to wave the red flag for a lengthy cleanup period that lasted a little more than 10 minutes.

The green flag waved again with 12 laps to go and Sheppard again slipped away from Clanton by about three car lengths. The margin stayed about the same until the caution flag waved again with seven laps left as Brandon Overton slowed in turn four. At the same time multiple cars got piled up in turn two.

Racing resumed again and Sheppard shot back out to about a three car length lead, but Clanton was not going to give up. Clanton was able to get within a car length of Sheppard with two laps to go, but he couldn't get close enough to make a move as Sheppard held on to pick up the victory.

"A win here at Charlotte, its not a crown jewel but it should be. It is an amazing feeling to win here in front of this huge crowd in this facility. It's just amazing," Sheppard said.

Clanton, who has locked up the 2015 World of Outlaws Late Model Series championship, finished second. Local favorite Chris Madden was third, followed by Darrell Lanigan in a Clint Bowyer Racing entry and Josh Richards.

Heat races were won by Madden, Lanigan, Chub Frank, Sheppard, Richards and Clanton. B Main victories went to Overton, Hollenbeck and Feger.






*The finish:*
Brandon Sheppard, Shane Clanton, Chris Madden, Darrell Lanigan, Josh Richards, Mike Marlar, Jonathan Davenport, Chub Frank, Morgan Bagley, Steve Francis, Jimmy Owens, Chris Simpson, Tim McCreadie, Mason Zeigler, Chase Junghans, Jordan Yaggy, Boom Briggs, Frank Heckenast Jr., Brandon Overton, Rick Eckert, Scott Bloomquist, Austin Smith, Chad Hollenbeck, Eric Wells, Justin Labonte, Randy Weaver, Jason Feger, Chris Ferguson, Casey Roberts.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...els/sheppard-has-a-charlotte-dirt-track-date/


----------



## Ckg2011

*'The Doctor' Makes World Finals House Call​*
The "doctor" made an early morning house call Saturday morning at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

Danny Johnson, known by Northeastern dirt racing fans as "The Doctor," won the Super DIRTcar Series Modified portion of the rain-drenched ninth annual Bad Boy Buggies World Finals shortly before 3:30 a.m. Saturday morning.

Driving his familiar No. 27j modified, Johnson grabbed the lead from polesitter Jimmy Phelps on a lap-four restart and led the remainder of the 30-lap feature that was shorted by 10 laps because of the lateness of the hour.

The pivotal moment of the race came when Billy Decker and Larry Wight were chasing Johnson through lapped traffic and the yellow flag waved for a multi-car accident.

Johnson motored away the final nine laps for his second career victory at the four-tenths-mile dirt track. Wight took second from Decker, while point leader Matt Sheppard and Stewart Friesen rounded out the top five.

Afternoon rain delayed the program more than two hours and two shorter delays to repair the safety fence following crashes during the sprint car portion of the program delayed the on-track action further.

*The finish:*
Danny Johnson, Larry Wright, Billy Decker, Matt Sheppard, Stewart Friesen, Tyler Dippel, Brett Hearn, Jimmy Phelps, Duane Howard, Pete Britten, Frank Cozze, Gary Tomkins, Pat Ward, H. J. Bunting, Max McLaughlin, Chris Hile, Keith Flach, Carey Terrance, Tim Kerr, Rick Laubach, Rich Scagliotta,Erick Rudolph, Billy Pauch Jr, Mike Bowman, Tim Fuller, Craig VonDohren,Mike Mahaney, Mat Williamson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/the-doctor-makes-world-finals-house-call/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World Finals Finale Postponed To Sunday​*
Saturday's Bad Boy Buggies World Finals finale has been postponed to Sunday following persistent inclement weather.

Pit gates open at 11 a.m. Sunday morning with the grandstands opening at noon. Cars will be on the track at 2 p.m.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../World-Finals-Finale-Postponed-to-Sunday.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Allard Wins, Macedo Claims KWSS Title​*
Jonathan Allard topped the 30-lap feature that wrapped up the season for the King of the West Sprint Series Saturday night at the Stockton Dirt Track.

Allard started fourth and beat Carson Macedo, who clinched the series championship with a second-place finish, to the checkered flag.

Mitchell Faccinto finished third with Bud Kaeding and Willie Croft rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Allard, Carson Macedo, Mitchell Faccinto, Bud Kaeding, Willie Croft, D.J. Netto, Sean Becker, Brent Kaeding, Billy Butler, Bobby McMahan, Sean Watts, Shawn Conde, Kyle Hirst, Tim Kaeding, Mark Barroso, Andy Gregg, Jason Statler, Jarrett Soares, Chase Johnson, Tommy Laliberte, Justyn Cox.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/allard-wins-macedo-claims-kwss-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kerr Scores Mod Upset, Sheppard Is Champ​*
Canadian dirt track racer Tim Kerr blasted from eighth starting position to win Sunday's Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified season finale during the ninth annual Bad Boy Buggies World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

While Kerr claimed his first Super DIRTcar Series victory, Matt Sheppard finished a distant second and secured another series championship.

Kerr steadily worked his way forward during the 40-lap feature on the four-tenths-mile oval, taking the lead from race-long leader Peter Britten exiting the second turn on lap 31.

From there he sailed through lapped traffic to win the event that was slowed by only one yellow flag one day after rain pushed the event back one day.

"That's awesome," said Kerr, who drove his dad's No. 07 modified. "We've had a great car since we unloaded. This is just awesome."

Sheppard, who needed only to finish 20th or better to win the championship, roared from ninth to finish second.

It was Sheppard's fourth Super DIRTcar Series championship, but his first driving for car owners Al and Judy Heinke.

"He gives us great equipment and we are just so well prepared," Sheppard said. "I am more excited for them right now than I am myself. HBR is such a great organization and they are such great people. &#8230; It was just a great season for us."

Third was Larry Wight, while Danny Johnson and Britten rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Tim Kerr, Matt Sheppard, Larry Wight, Danny Johnson, Peter Britten, Dave Blaney, Billy Decker, Duane Howard, Billy Pauch Jr., Tim Fuller, Kenny Tremont Jr., Pat Ward, Mat Williamson, Jimmy Phelps, Gary Tomkins, Rich Scagliotta, Vic Coffey, Frank Cozze, Carey Terrance, Max McLaughlin, Yan Bussiere, Brett Hearn, Jeremiah Shingledecker, Tyler Dippel, Tyler Sirl, Jessey Mueller, Dave Rauscher, Chris Hile, Danny Johnson Jr., Stewart Friesen, Keith Flach, Mike Mahaney.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../kerr-scores-dirtcar-upset-sheppard-is-champ/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Rolls To World Finals Score​*
Mr. Big Race did it again Sunday evening at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series champion Jonathan Davenport charged from sixth starting position to win the World of Outlaws Late Model Series season finale during the ninth annual Bad Boy Buggies World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

Davenport took the lead from three-time WoO LMS champion Darrell Lanigan, who was in his first weekend driving for Clint Bowyer Racing, as the leaders worked lapped traffic on lap 31 of the four-tenths-mile oval.

Davenport led the rest of the way for his 22nd victory of the season and his sixth WoO LMS win of the campaign, adding to a season that also includes victories in the Late Model Dream, World 100, USA Nationals, North-South 100 and Jackson 100.

"This year has been unbelievable," said Davenport, who earned $12,000 for the victory. "We didn't start out too well this weekend. We had ignition problems on Thursday and Friday nights and we finally got it worked out and I knew we had a good piece for tonight."

Lanigan finished second with Chris Madden, Jimmy Owens and Don O'Neal rounding out the top five.

"We had a really good piece here," Lanigan said. "I got alongside a lapped car there and he kind of ran me up the race track and that opened up a hole for Davenport."

Shane Clanton, who had already clinched the World of Outlaws Late Model Series championship, finished ninth. World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz raced from 20th to finish 11th.






*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Darrell Lanigan, Chris Madden, Jimmy Owens, Don O'Neal, Gregg Satterlee, Josh Richards, Rick Eckert, Shane Clanton, Chris Brown, Donny Schatz, Billy Moyer Jr., Scott Bloomquist, Dennis Erb Jr., Chub Frrank, Steve Francis, Brandon Overton, Dale McDowell, Boom Briggs, Chase Junghans, Nick Latham, Morgan Bagley, Eric Wells, Chris Ferguson, Casey Roberts, Brandon Sheppard, Frank Heckenast Jr., Will Vaught, Jordan Yaggy, Tim McCreadie, James Rice.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/davenport-rolls-to-world-finals-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Wins Season Finale​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=6969&YearID=44&StatType=Race+Results

Joey Saldana gave everyone a reason to smile in his final appearance in the No. 71M Motter Equipment Motorsports car on Sunday night at the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals as he led a dominating performance to score his third World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory of the season.

"It's kind of bittersweet really - this will probably be my last time driving the 71M," Saldana said in victory lane at The Dirt Track at Charlotte. "That's the awesome way to go out right there. I can't thank Ruth and Dan Motter enough for everything they've done for me these last three years - just giving me an opportunity to race at a high level."

Saldana and Motter announced late Sunday night they would be parting ways. The team's statement said Motter's efforts to secure sponsorship for 2016 were ongoing.

Saldana came into the final night of World Finals after taking the qualifying quick time on Thursday. It was the 17th quick time of 2015 for Saldana, who was the season's leading qualifier.

As the green flag fell on the rain postponed season finale that saw rare daytime racing for the World of Outlaws, Saldana jumped out front. In clean air, the 71M pulled away from the field as the scramble got underway behind him.

Logan Schuchart, who started on the outside front row, tried to run down the leader as Shane Stewart looked for second. Brad Sweet charged forward from sixth and was quickly on Schuchart's heels. The two drivers traded third place between lap seven and eight.

When the caution flag flew on lap five, Sweet pounced. On the restart Saldana led Stewart, Sweet, Stevie Smith, Daryn Pittman (who started the feature in 19th position) and Schuchart.

Saldana again pulled away in clean air but as he caught traffic on lap 14, Stewart and Sweet closed in. The caution again flew with 17 laps complete as Saldana maintained the lead. Smith got around Sweet on the restart but was no match for Pittman who continued his charge forward and took over the final podium position.

Saldana took the checkered flag in the first position with Stewart and Pittman close behind.

"This is awesome," Saldana said. "We've really had a good car this year - just too many DNFs and too many mistakes on my part. We've had a great car and led a lot of laps and tonight just showed how good our team is."

Pittman was the KSE Racing Hard Charger of the night after advancing 16 positions throughout the feature.

The finish was the 27th podium finish of the year for Stewart. He finishes 2015 second in the championship points standings with his Larson Marks Racing team.

Saldana closes out 2015 sixth in the championship standings with three wins, 37 top-five finishes and 54 top-ten finishes.

"I don't know what to say," Saldana said. "It's just awesome - awesome experience today and an awesome time to be a part of the World of Outlaws. I love what I do."

Schatz Crowned a Champion for the Seventh Time

With confetti in the air and fireworks in the distance, Donny Schatz joined World of Outlaws Late Model Series driver Shane Clanton and Super DIRTcar Series driver Matt Sheppard to be crowned a 2015 champion.

Schatz ends the season after a historic year that saw him cross over the double century mark in total wins and score the most single-season wins in 24 years. The championship is the seventh of his career - second only to 20-time champion Steve Kinser.

Schatz thanked his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team for the work they did all season to give him a chance to be in victory lane.

"(Tony Stewart) has done a fantastic job of assembling the best people to do their job and he lets us do our thing," Schatz said. "The guys on the race team, the Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance team, do a phenomenal job. The way they maintain the car, the way they set the car up, just the way they attack things. It's definitely an honor to drive that thing. There are days I can't get my job done and they carry me. That's what it takes, that's what teamwork is and that's why we're standing up here as champions."

With the enormity of the season and of his position in World of Outlaws history starting to sink in, Schatz said he and his team are already focused on the year to come.

"We're going to go home after this weekend as champions and we're going to wipe the slate clean just like we have to," Schatz said. "These guys are going to start working hard - they've already started working hard for next year. So you come back out and hope you can better yourself next year. That's going to be awfully tough but the group of guys that Tony Stewart has assembled, there wouldn't be a better group of guys to do it with. These guys are absolutely phenomenal. I'm looking forward to getting to that first race in Florida now."






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../2015/11/Joey-Saldana-Wins-Season-Finale.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saldana Leaves Motter, Signs With Roth​*
After closing out the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season with a victory during the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte on Sunday, Joey Saldana has left Motter Motorsports to join Roth Motorsports for the 2016 season.

Motter Motorsports owner Dan Motter announced in late October that the team was in search of a primary sponsor that would allow the team to continue racing in 2016. Without one, Motter said he would park the team.

"While we have some sponsorship opportunities in play, and I am optimistic that we will be able to race in 2016, we do not have a signed contract in hand,"

Motter said. "Without a firm commitment for 2016, it is time for Joey to pursue other opportunities to continue to provide for his family and his financial security.

"After this event, Joey will be moving on. We have had a great relationship through the years, longer than the three years that he has been the driver of the 71M and I know our friendship will continue," Motter said.

During their three years together, Saldana and Motter won 12 races, including a UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions event in Florida. The team also set quick time for the 2013 Knoxville Nationals.

Roth Motorsports announced Monday morning that Saldana had signed with the team.

"I am extremely lucky, and thankful, that Dennis and Teresa Roth have given me the opportunity to drive their car on the World of Outlaws tour in 2016," Saldana said.

"They gave me a chance back in 1996 and in 2001, and to come back and drive for them in 2016 is really special. With this door opening, I really have to thank Dan and Ruth Motter for everything they did for my family over the last three seasons. With that team we had some great supporters, and I really appreciate all the support Doug Harris of HEMsaw, and Lonnie Olson with Beltline Body Shop provided."

"We are all very excited to have Joey Saldana with us in 2016," Roth Motorsports owner Dennis Roth said. "Joey was the first driver I ever had on the World of Outlaw tour in 1996 and we are glad to have him back in 2016. It should be an exciting season and we are all looking forward to it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/motter-releases-saldana-to-pursue-new-ride/


----------



## Ckg2011

*David Gravel Joins CJB Motorsports​*
David Gravel will depart Destiny Motorsports to join CJB Motorsports for the 2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season.








The Chad & Jenn Clemens-owned team confirmed the news Monday afternoon. The car, which has carried the No. 51 in recent years with Paul McMahan at the wheel, will change to the No. 5 in 2016 when Gravel takes over.

"We are extremely excited to welcome David to our team," said Chad & Jenn Clemens. "2016 is shaping up to be a pivotal year for our organization. We feel that the addition of David will help propel our team to the next level. He is an excellent young man with plenty of talent behind the wheel. Between him and Sammy (Swindell) we feel as though we have one of the best 'one-two' punches in sprint car racing. We are also looking forward to making some new history and memories with the No. 5. We have quite the story with car No. 51 but felt it was time for a new chapter."

Gravel, a native of Watertown, Conn., is no stranger to the sprint car world. The youngster has spent the past two years traveling full-time with the World of Outlaws. In that time, he has captured five victories and the 2013 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the year award.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/david-gravel-joins-cjb-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USRA Crowns National Champions​*
The United States Racing ***'n closed the curtain on the 2015 season Oct. 25, and with points tallied and audited, the USRA has officially crowned four drivers from four states as 2015 USRA National Champions.

Jake Gallardo (USRA Modifieds), Mitch Hovden (USRA Stock Cars), Andy Bryant (USRA B-Mods) and Dustin Gulbrandson (USRA Hobby Stocks) will be honored at the USRA awards banquet on Saturday, Jan. 30, 2016, at the Ameristar Casino Hotel in Kansas City, Mo.

Gallardo follows in the footsteps of his father, Fito Gallardo, who captured last year's title with a late-season surge to the top of the standings.

Racing primarily at the El Paso Speedway Park on Fridays and his home track Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., on Saturdays, Jake Gallardo needed just 29 starts to capture the USRA Modified title.

The 22-year-old recorded 23 top-five finishes and found victory lane a dozen times over the course of the season, normally competing against stout and full fields.

He will pocket $10,000 for his efforts.

Terry Schultz of Sedalia, Mo., has been close enough to reach out and touch the crown for three years now. Runner-up in this year's battle, he finished fifth in last year's campaign and fourth in 2013 after leading the points battle at one time or another in all three seasons.

Fito Gallardo nearly repeated his feat of one year ago, but wound up third in the final rankings Robbie Reed of Mexico, Mo., took the fourth spot and 2012 champ Brandon Davis of Medford, Minn., rounded out the top five.

USRA Modified national champions include Jake Gallardo (2015), Fito Gallardo (2014), Matt Dotson (2013), Brandon Davis (2012), Johnny Bone Jr. (2011), Jason Cummins (2010), Greg Skaggs (2009), Brad Waits (2007-08 ), Larry Herring (2006) and Ron Luitjens (2005).

In the USRA Stock Car division, Mitch Hovden made history by claiming his third USRA Stock Car national championship in five seasons.

With USRA Stock Car national champion trophies on his mantle from the 2011 and 2012 seasons, the driver from Decorah, Iowa, also has two Holley Iron Man titles (2013 and 2014) plus a USRA Hobby Stock national championship which he earned in 2007.

Winning the 2015 USRA Stock Car title puts Hovden alone at the top with four crowns, breaking a tie with three-time USRA B-Mod titlist Matt Jones.

Hovden racked up 15 wins during 39 starts the season. He finished in the top five a remarkable 31 times, and will earn a $1,500 paycheck for his job well done.

Brett Heeter of Kansas City, Kan., used a late-season surge and successful outing at the 2nd Annual USRA National Championships at the Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City.

A pair of Las Cruces, N.M., racers-Jaime Torres and Lloyd Turner-battled each other all season and wound up third and fourth, respectively, in the final USRA Stock Car national standings. Dean Wray of Jamesport, Mo., registered a best-in-class 18 feature wins en route to a fifth-place finish.

USRA Stock Car national champions include Mitch Hovden 2011-12, 2015), Justin Lasiter (2014), Donovan Flores (2014), Rich Gregoire (2010), Tory Reicks (2009), Tom Schmitt (2007-08 ) and Scotty Pratt (2006).

USRA B-Mod driver Andy Bryant of Fort Scott, Kan., celebrated his 16th birthday in October, and is the latest teenage phenomenon to circle the dirt tracks in America's heartland.

While he competed in a division-leading 65 events this season, he turned 17 of those into trips to victory lane and was a top-ten finisher an incredible 46 times.

Along the road to capturing the $2,000 champion's share of the USRA B-Mod national points fund, Bryant picked up four wins in the Holley Iron Man Series while becoming the youngest to ever hold the title of USRA National Champion.

For the second time in three seasons, Brad Smith of Belton, Mo., will net the runner-up trophy in the USRA B-Mods with his 14 main event wins while Dan Hovden of Decorah, Iowa, who won 17 times, claimed the third spot in the rapidly-growing class.

Jeremiah Christensen of Sioux Falls, S.D., edged Logan Martin of West Plains, Mo., by four points for the fourth position.

USRA B-Mod national champions include Andy Bryant (2015), Chad Clancy (2014), Troy Hovey (2013), Scott Drake (2012), Brandon Hare (2010-11), Matt Jones (2007-09), and Tony Dunker (2006).

In the first eight years of sanctioning the USRA Hobby Stock class, no driver had ever won the national championship more than once, but Dustin Gulbrandson changed that.

The driver from Sioux Falls, S.D., dominated the division this season, and finished with a nearly 200-point cushion over second-place Steve Holthaus of Cresco, Iowa, to secure his second straight USRA Hobby Stock national championship and the $1,500 that goes with it.

Doing most of his dirty work against a big field of cars at the I-90 Speedway in Hartford, S.D., on Saturday nights, Gulbrandson went to the winner's circle seven times in his 34 starts.

Holthaus was the first of four Iowa racers claiming the next four spots in the final top five. Brady Link of Waukon, Iowa, was third; Steve Larson of Decorah, Iowa, finished in the fourth spot; and 2009 USRA Hobby Stock national champion Chris Hovden of Cresco completed the first five.

USRA Hobby Stock national champions include Dustin Gulbrandson (2014-15), Adam Cline (2013), Dillon Anderson (2012), Dan Strandberg (2011), Shane Klaassen (2010), Chris Hovden (2009), Jason McDaniel (2008 ), Mitch Hovden (2007), and Nathan Wood (2006).

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/usra-crowns-national-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McMahan Heading To Destiny Motorsports​*
Destiny Motorsports has hired Paul McMahan to drive the No. 7 sprint car on the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series circuit in 2016.

"I am extremely excited for the 2016 season already," McMahan said. "I can't wait to get home see my family, and then get to the shop and start preparing with the team for the Winter Heat Showdown and the World of Outlaws tour."

David Gravel, who drove for Destiny Motorsports for the better part of the season, announced he would be leaving the team to join CJB Motorsports. That opened the door for McMahan, who recently announced he would be parting ways with CJB Motorsports.

"First off this entire team wishes David Gravel the best of luck in his future endeavors, and we thank him for his services," Destiny Motorsports owner Rick Rogers said. "Moving forward, we are eager to get going with Paul McMahan in our car. He is a stand up guy off the track and performance on the track certainly speaks volumes."

Over the last three seasons McMahan has been strong with the World of Outlaws. In a three-year span, McMahan has ran third in the World of Outlaws point standings on two occasions, and has the third most wins in that stretch behind only Daryn Pittman and Donny Schatz.

Over the course of his career, McMahan has racked up 26 career World of Outlaws feature event wins, a stat that has Destiny Motorsports Crew Chief Scott Benic excited about the future.

"Paul McMahan is a veteran World of Outlaws driver that we are lucky to have," Benic said. "We were able to show speed at times throughout the 2015 season, and having McMahan climb in out car, I feel confident we will be contending for wins in 2016."

With the 2015 season wrapping up this last Sunday, preparations are already underway for the Destiny Motorsports team to hit the track at Cocopah Speedway for the second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown taking place in early January.

"This seems like it is going to be a great fit for my family, and I," McMahan added. "Rick and Barb Rogers are great people, and I am really looking forward to working with Scott Benic again after some experience with him back in 1997."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/mcmahan-heading-to-destiny-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz, Clanton, Sheppard Reign Triumphant​*
The curtain came down on the rain-plagued ninth annual Bad Boy Buggies World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Sunday evening with the crowning of three dirt track racing champions.

After the weekend's racing concluded, Donny Schatz (World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series), Shane Clanton (World of Outlaws Late Model Series) and Matt Sheppard (Super DIRTcar Series) took the stage on the frontstretch at the four-tenths-mile dirt track to receive their championship hardware.

Schatz won 31 features en route to his seventh series championship, driving the Tony Stewart Racing No. 15.

"(Tony Stewart) has done a fantastic job of assembling the best people to do their job and he lets us do our thing," Schatz said. "The guys on the race team, the Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance team, do a phenomenal job. The way they maintain the car, the way they set the car up, just the way they attack things. It's definitely an honor to drive that thing. There are days I can't get my job done and they carry me. That's what it takes. That's what teamwork is and that's why we're standing up here as champions."

Schatz, who also won his ninth Knoxville Nationals this season, is already looking ahead to next year.

"We're going to go home after this weekend as champions and we're going to wipe the slate clean just like we have to," Schatz said. "These guys are going to start working hard - they've already started working hard for next year. So you come back out and hope you can better yourself next year. That's going to be awfully tough but the group of guys that Tony Stewart has assembled, there wouldn't be a better group of guys to do it with. These guys are absolutely phenomenal. I'm looking forward to getting to that first race in Florida now."

Shane Clanton won 10 features en route to his first World of Outlaws Late Model Series championship aboard Ron Davies' No. 25 late model.

"It's a dream come true," Clanton said. "We've won a lot of big races but we've never put a whole season together. To put one together like we have this year, it's pretty special."

Clanton led the standings through all 41 races and beat Josh Richards by 174 points for the $100,000 champion's check.

"It's just a testament to what we've done all year," Clanton said. "Consistency pays off. You look at the record and we almost tied Darrell (Lanigan) for top fives in a season and we had like three less races than he had."

Sheppard won four Super DIRTcar Series big-block modified races en route to his fourth series championship. Overall, he drove his Heinke Baldwin Racing No. 9 to 27 victories and a pair of track championships.

"This feels good," Sheppard said. "Al (Heinke) provides us with such great equipment and it is well prepared. Our crew is a great blend - some have been with me since the beginning."

It was the first title for Sheppard's car owners.

"I am so happy for him, no one is more deserving and I am more happy for Al and Judy than myself," Sheppard said. "So many great people have been involved including Troyer. &#8230; I believe this is their first championship in 15 years and they are just as deserving."











*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/schatz-clanton-sheppard-reign-triumphant/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Jacob Allen​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Jason Johnson​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Kraig Kinser​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Logan Schuchart​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: David Gravel​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Jason Sides​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Paul McMahan​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Joey Saldana​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Kerry Madsen​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Daryn Pittman​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Brad Sweet​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Shane Stewart​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Donny Schatz​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Honored For Seventh Championship​*
A history-making season wrapped up for Donny Schatz on Monday afternoon as he and his Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team accepted the 2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series championship at the annual 'Night of Champions' banquet.

Sitting among his friends, family and fellow competitors, Schatz received universal congratulations for his seventh championships in the last 10 seasons.

An emotional Schatz thanked his family for their support over the years and recalled the year that had just come to an end.

"Well, the golden year comes to an end," Schatz told the crowd. "I call it the golden year due to the fact that since I've been in the sport 15 has always been my favorite number, so it prides me to be able to have a year like this in 2015. But it's at the loss of two of the bigger influences in my life. My grandfather and the guy who let me sit in a sprint car for the first time and drive it, Doug Slocum. With the influence of these two men, I learned if you work at something long enough and hard enough, your idols will become your rivals."

Schatz said after nearly 20 years, he looks back on the memories and values each day more. He thanked the Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing team and his crew members Ricky Warner, Steve 'Scuba Swenson and Eric Prutzman for their ongoing commitment.

"Rick, Scuba, Eric, you guys are the very best at what you do," Schatz said. "Thank you for your hard work and dedication. It's an honor to be your driver. The great people at Chevrolet Performance and Bad Boy Buggies, thank you for instilling the confidence in this team and myself to promote and sell your products to race fans and customers.

"It takes every person in this room to make this sport what it has grown to be&#8230; The true passion of every individual in this room is what the name World of Outlaws stands for and I'm honored to be a part of that."

This is the fifth championship for Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing which has previous wins with Schatz in 2008, 2009, 2012 and 2015 and with Danny Lasoski in 2001.

Ricky Warner, Schatz's crew chief, took home honors as the 2014 Crew Chief of the Year. He thanked his family and crew members.

"After last season, us three got together and tried to figure out how we were going to do that better," Warner said. "I'd just like to thank Scuba, Eric and most of all (Donny). When you see some of the stuff he can do it makes you want to work hard. I just want to say thank you."

In addition to the championship, other honors were presented throughout the night.

Jason Johnson, who came into the 2015 season as the reigning American Sprint Car Series (ASCS) champion, was named the 2014 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year presented by ButlerBuilt. Johnson and his Jason Johnson Racing team compiled six top-five finishes and 16 top-10 finishes throughout the season, including a second place at Eldora Speedway's Kings Royal.

Johnson thanked his family, crew and fellow competitors for their support through a trying year that saw a scary crash sideline him for several months.

"To race with the World of Outlaws has been a dream for a long, long time. This dream actually became a reality this year," Johnson said. "One person I've got to thank the most is my wife. Not only is she my wife, she is my biggest supporter and she's really half the car owner&#8230; the second person I've got to thank is the brother I never really had. It's the cousin who has been with me my whole career and that's (my crew chief) Phillip Dietz."

Eloy Gutierrez, the longtime timing and scoring official for the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, was presented with the Ted Johnson Memorial Award for Outstanding Contribution to Sprint Car Racing.

Gutierrez, a fixture in the series, helped pioneer the use of electronic timing and scoring in dirt track racing and laid the earliest timing and scoring loops at tracks around the country. It was Gutierrez and a partner who sold series founder Ted Johnson on the idea in the late-1990s.

"I've been at this since 1968 and I'm probably old enough to be some of your grandfathers," Gutierrez said. "I think Brian Carter said it earlier, he said all of you have some significance to somebody, to your families. I'm going to flip that coin and let you know that all of you, drivers crews and my co-workers&#8230; all of you are a significant part of my life. I am honored to be here. I love what I do and I hope to do it for a lot longer... Thank you so much. I love all of you. This is a great honor."

J&J Auto Racing Inc. was named Chassis Builder of the Year, Shaver Engines won Engine Builder of the Year, Tony Stewart Racing won the VP Racing Fuels Award and Brad Sweet was the 2015 KSE Racing Hard Charger.

*2015 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Point Fund Awards*
1. Donny Schatz and Tony Stewart/Curb-Agajanian Racing - $150,000 
2. Shane Stewart and Larson Marks Racing - $75,000 
3. Brad Sweet and Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb - $52,500 
4. Daryn Pittman and Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb - $52,500 
5. Kerry Madsen and Keneric Racing - $45,000 
6. Joey Saldana and Motter Motorsports - $41,000 
7. Paul McMahan and CJB Motorsports - $37,500 
8. Jason Sides and Sides Motorsports - $34,000 
9. David Gravel and Destiny Motorsports - $31,000 
10. Logan Schuchart and Shark Racing - $31,000 
11. Kraig Kinser and Steve Kinser Racing - $17,500 
12. Jason Johnson and Jason Johnson Racing - $17,500 
13. Jacob Allen and Shark Racing - $13,500

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...ld-of-Outlaws-Sprint-Car-Series-Champion.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Set For Cocopah Debut​*
Sammy Swindell will make his debut at Cocopah Speedway during the 2nd annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown next January.

Swindell and CJB Motorsports will invade the 3/8-mile oval on Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9 for the marquee 410ci winged sprint car event. It marks Swindell's first trip to the semi-banked track after he missed the lone World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series feature in February 1991, when the track was known as Yuma Speedway, because he was competing in NASCAR.

"I've always enjoyed going out there (to Arizona) in the winter time because the weather is usually nice," he said. "The goal is to go out there and win. At the same time we're wanting to learn. It's an opportunity for us to make sure everything is clicking. There will be a lot of new things for us out there."

Swindell picked up two wins in limited action with CJB Motorsports during the 2015 season and he is aiming to continue that success during the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown, which he said is similar to the Slick 50 Sprint Car World Series event held in Arizona during the early 1990s.

"I pretty much did most all the stuff out there," he said. "I'm sure it will be sort of the same. Most of us will be staying in the same place and you just go out there to race and have a little fun."

Swindell, who claimed the 1993 event title at Manzanita Speedway in Phoenix, will be racing for more money this time around. The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown features $12,000-to-win, $1,000-to-start races on Jan. 1-2 and Jan. 8-9 with a $5,000-to-win midweek event on Jan. 5.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl.../11/Sammy-Swindell-Set-for-Cocopah-Debut.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Gets No. 11 In Oval Nationals Opener​*
Robert Ballou hit the homestretch for the AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship at Perris Auto Speedway Thursday night and dealt the first blow to challengers Chase Stockon and Dave Darland, as he came out on top of a torrid three-way battle to win on the opening night of the 20th Budweiser Oval Nationals presented by All-Coast Construction.

The Rocklin, Calif., driver led midway through the nonstop 30-lap feature in honor of Bill Pratt before encountering a lapped car and nearly spinning, then came back to pass Darland with less than three laps to go for his 11th USAC win of the season.

Richard Vander Weerd shot to the lead from the pole, as Darland, Stockon and Ballou raced each other for second.

Ballou took the first shot on lap-five after they raced two-by-two, but his turn-three slider didn't stick on Vander Weerd. A lap later, Vander Weerd bobbled on the turn-three cushion with Ballou right behind him, and Darland shot underneath with the lead off turn four.

Stockon came along with Darland and Ballou, as Brady Bacon shuffled Vander Weerd back to fifth. Stockon made his charge at the leaders and swept past Darland to the lead into turn three on lap eight, as the three championship contenders sliced and diced while pulling away from the rest of the field.

On lap 14, Ballou used a lapped car to screen Darland, taking second.

He quickly closed on Stockon, crossing just .193-seconds behind at the race's halfway mark before swiping the lead into turn-three on lap 16. Two laps later, while mired in heavy traffic, Ballou nearly spun after running up on a car into turn one. He collected it, but Darland regained the lead with Stockon right in the mix, as well.

Ballou came right back at Darland, and the duo split a lapped car in turn-two on lap 22 while racing for the lead, but Darland was able to hold on. Behind them, Bryan Clauson was on the move after entering the top five at halfway.

He took fourth from Bacon on lap 18 and roared past Stockon for third on lap 24. Stockon took it back the next lap, but Clauson proved too much and claimed third for good on lap 26.

Ballou had again pulled to Darland's back bumper while in heavy traffic, nearly clipping him as they hit five to go.

On lap 28, Darland came up on a pack of cars running the bottom into turn-one and slipped up, opening a hole that Ballou hit to take the lead and eventual win. His 11 wins on the season is a number reached only five times previously by Tom Bigelow (14 in 1977), J.J. Yeley (13 in 2003), Larry Dickson (12 in 1968 ), Pancho Carter (12 in 1976) and Bubby Jones (11 in 1979).

Ballou crossed 2.755 seconds ahead in the Pacific Turf & Grass - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott to push his championship lead to 27 points.

"I hope the fans enjoyed that one, because I got a workout in that one and it sure looked good from my seat," Ballou said. "These guys are the best of the best, and Dave Darland and Chase Stockon are on top of their games right now. If I'm gonna beat them for the title, I've got to win races to finish in front of them. I knew we had a car that could win, but I just kept making stupid mistakes. I stuck to the top too long and burned up my tires a bit too, but I got my rhythm back and went after them. This is a big weekend, so we'll try to back it up tomorrow."

Three-time Oval Nationals winner Darland crossed second in the Phillips/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Trench Shoring No. 71p DRC/Foxco and now sits 48 points behind Ballou entering Friday's action.

"The race track was extremely racy tonight and Ballou and his team are doing a great job running up front and winning races," Darland said. "We're just trying to keep up with them, and tonight we had a good opportunity. He got screwed up behind a lapped car, and I was able to get past him. I'm not sure what the problem was, but I had a little issue with the brakes. That was a concern getting back into traffic, and we left the door open for him just enough."

Clauson fell to ninth early in the race before making his storm to the front in the B&H Contractors - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Stanton.

"With not being in this car much, I'm just getting comfortable again and this is a tough place when you've been running a winged sprint car lately," Clauson said. "I felt like we might have been the best car on the track late in the race, but I didn't do a very good job early putting myself in a good position. We made up a lot of it but not enough. Overall, it was a great start to our Oval Nationals, though, and we've put ourselves in a good position to lock in tomorrow."

Stockon and Jon Stanbrough rounded out the top five.

*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-sprints-perris-auto-speedway-2/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...c/ballou-gets-no-11-in-oval-nationals-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Robert Ballou Does It Again At Perris​*
Robert Ballou made it four-consecutive AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Championship victories at Perris Auto Speedway on Friday night, as he coupled last year's sweep of the Budweiser Oval Nationals presented by All Coast Construction with his second-straight preliminary feature win in this edition.

The Rocklin, Calif., driver was untouchable on this night, slicing through lapped traffic and withstanding a restart with five laps remaining to win by 3.123-seconds in the Pacific Turf & Grass - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott, tallying his 12th in the win column on the AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship season.

"It means a lot to put my name up there in terms of winning seasons with guys I know like Pancho Carter and Bubby Jones, and other guys who are the legendary names in sprint car racing," Ballou said. "It's special to have a season like this. I thought I gave away a couple too many to have a chance to put up a number like Bigelow's 14 (all-time record), but now we've hit a hot streak again. It's so tough to beat these guys out there, so we're happy to be winning but I know we need to find even more to keep this going."

Damion Gardner shot to the lead from outside the front row, with Ballou in tow as they completed lap one. It appeared as though Friday's feature would be much like the night before, as a long green-flag run put Gardner into traffic at lap 10.

Held up by traffic on lap 12, Gardner moved to the outside in turn-two as Ballou rocketed across the track down the backstretch with a full head of steam to fly by him with the lead.

Ballou was off into the night, opening up his lead as he lapped well up into the 26-car starting field. On lap 19, Ballou jumped the turn-one cushion and barely collected himself before getting into the fence. He continued on, still with a lead in excess of three seconds.

Chase Stockon's title hopes took a severe hit on lap 25 when he shredded his right-rear tire down the frontstretch while running sixth. Unfortunately, there was too much damage to the car to continue.

With just six laps to go, Ballou had a cushion of six lapped cars between himself and Gardner, who was stationed in second ahead of ProSource Fast Qualifier Bryan Clauson, polesitter Brady Bacon, and the best run of Josh Hodges' National Sprint Car career.

Bacon snuck under Gardner for second as they completed lap 25 and Clauson tried to come along as well, with Gardner slicing off the high side to battle back for third just as Clauson's car shut off exiting turn two. That caused a stack-up that collected six cars in total, with Kevin Thomas Jr. narrowly escaping the melee to continue on.

With just five laps to go, all lapped cars went to the tail, but there was no stopping Ballou. He stretched out his point lead to 69 markers with another fine night, planting himself among just five drivers to ever win at least 12 races in a USAC National Sprint Car season.

Bacon came home second in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"Tonight puts us in a really good position for tomorrow, and we know tomorrow is such a big night where you want to have a shot," Bacon said. "We're gonna have to try some stuff to have a chance to beat Robert, but we've gotten better and have a shot to race with him for it. I felt like I hung with him when he went to the bottom on the last restart, but I think we all lost a little bit after the red, and I just didn't have the drive to be able to go at him at all."

Gardner rebounded from his tough opening night to fill the podium in the Alexander Racing - Scott Sales Company No. 4x Spike/J&D while capturing the CRA Sprint Car Championship point lead by 12 points over Mike Spencer.

"My guys worked hard today, and we got it turned around from last night,"

Gardner said. "We just got behind last night and tonight we started better and the driver did his job a little bit better. Tonight is how we should be running. I'm glad Perris and All Coast Construction are putting on this great event and I love it when the National guys come out here to race. I love the competition and they've gotten the best of us so far with Ballou on fire, so we'll have to get worked up and look for a little more speed to beat them. Hopefully we can find it."

Tracy Hines and Kevin Thomas Jr. rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/robert-ballou-does-it-again-at-perris/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Shane Clanton​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Brandon Overton​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Eric Wells​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Frank Heckenast Jr​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Chase Junghans​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Tim McCreadie​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Season-In-Review: Morgan Bagley​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Rick Eckert​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Chub Frank​*





*2015 Season-In-Review: Josh Richards​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larson Planning Winter Dirt Return​*
Fans of NASCAR driver Kyle Larson who are hoping to see him return to his dirt racing roots this offseason are in luck.

Larson confirmed to SPEED SPORT that he will contest a schedule similar to the one he ran last winter, beginning with the 75th annual Turkey Night Grand Prix midget race Nov. 26 at Perris (Calif.) Auto Speedway.

Larson also plans to race his winged sprint car during the early January Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway in Arizona before turning his attention to the Jan. 12-16 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals in Tulsa, Okla.

"As soon as our season is done I'll go to Perris to do the Turkey Night," Larson confirmed while at Phoenix Int'l Raceway over the weekend. "I'll do the first three nights at Cocopah Speedway and then I'll do the Chili Bowl. So that'll be my open-wheel schedule for the offseason."

Last year Larson ran the same group of races and was fairly successful. He finished third in the Turkey Night Grand Prix, won a sprint car feature during the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown and won a Chili Bowl preliminary feature after racing his way into the feature from the C main.

Larson's focus the last few years has been on his career in the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series, so he hasn't done nearly as much open-wheel racing as he did while climbing the racing ladder. He said in the future he hopes to do more open-wheel racing when his schedule allows, but he said he needs permission from his team owner Chip Ganassi in order to do that.

"I'd like to (run more open-wheel races), but I just don't know about that. I'd have to get permission," Larson said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/larson-planning-winter-dirt-return/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC DMA To Be Represented At Chili Bowl​*
With the 2016 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals only a few months away, many of the USAC Dirt Midget ***'n teams have begun preparing to compete in what has become the must attend event for any racer.

Each team has hopes of coming away with the coveted Golden Driller trophy and forever etch their name in the history books.

Skip Matczak, who along with help from racing legend Ray Miller, have prepared a special purpose-built midget for the race that will be piloted by driver Kevin Chaffee with support from Bear Ridge Speedway and Seals-it.

Chief mechanic for the team is Tom Rodzen, who has been preparing race cars for many years including both dirt and pavement midgets.

Chaffee, who drives for Matczak during the regular season at Bear Ridge Speedway, recently took the race car out for a test session and noted that the power is twice what the DMA cars normally run. The team members have a long history in racing which they hope will carry them deep into the event.

Kenny Johnson, the young hot shoe from Connecticut, will be racing in his familiar New England Tractor sponsored midget with the help of his family and Andy Barrows. Johnson, who has had much success in racing at a young age, will be seeing the Chili Bowl as a competitor for the first time and is ready to take on the tough competition. Johnson's team will be running one of the few Autocraft engines in the event but feel the powertrain set up will be competitive.

Bobby Seymour, who is no stranger to midget racing, will have his driver Anthony Nocella behind the wheel of the Seymour Enterprises/Race Depot/Nocella Paving midget for the big event.

Seymour has been fielding midgets for years all over the New England area on both pavement and dirt along with having Nocella driving for him much of this year.

The team has been getting ready for the Chili Bowl by racing in events around the country against many of the competitors that they will face at the Tulsa Expo Raceway inside the River Spirit Expo Center.

Frank Manafort will be looking to score the big win with his driver Brady Bacon in the FMR/Black Watch Farms midget. Manafort has enlisted the help of Bob East in building the chassis for the race and well known midget driver/car builder Brad Noffsinger is preparing the racecar. Bacon has already run in the new car during the 3rd Annual Jason Leffler Memorial Race where he finished third overall.

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-dma-to-be-represented-at-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's A Lucky $7,777 For Schott In The Desert​*
Many very talented IMCA modified drivers have raced the Duel in the Desert at Las Vegas Motor Speedway for years, and still seek that elusive win. For 19-year-old Lucas Schott, it took only one trip to Nevada to capture the crown jewel of modified racing in the Western U.S.

His first time at the Duel, Schott was fast and, along with a bit of luck, ran away with the $7,777.77 to win the 40-lap main event to close the 2015 version of the Duel.

With the four preliminary main event winners starting in the first two rows, his Friday win led to Schott starting outside front row, alongside Scott Drake with Jesse Sobbing and Jordan Grabouski in row two.

Schott and Drake raced much of lap one side by side until Schott used the top groove in turn gout to lead the opening lap with Drake and Sobbing in pursuit.
Grabouski got under Sobbing for third on lap six and moved one spot higher in the order with a top-side run down the backstretch on lap 10.

Grabouski put pressure on Schott and used the high groove to take the lead with Drake still in third. The order stayed that way until Drake slid up the track in turn 4 on lap twotwo and Rodney Sanders was third.

Lap 30 was a turning point when Grabouski slowed with suspension issues, dropped to third before becoming a DNF and Schott led again with Sanders and Drake chasing. Over the last 10 laps Schott established a commanding lead while R. C. Whitwell took third from Drake with a high side turn four exit.

Sanders also had issues and left the half-mile and Drake got past Whitwell to finish well behind Scott after 40 laps.

Sport mods ran 25 laps and, with IMCA National Champion, Tyler Frye, starting on the pole, there were no surprises, Frye absolutely dominated the main while a tight battle for the other podium spots ensued behind him.

Chris McKellar ran second and Rick Diaz was third for 22 laps before Clay Money used the bottom of turn four to take third.

One lap later Money moved to second through the turn two lower groove and Nick Spainhoward took third on the last lap to conclude the tight battles among the second to fourth spots.

Two specialty 10-lap main events were held, one for the young guns age 19 or lower, and another for the legends, age 55 and above. Masen Big Eagle led all the way in the younger drivers race and Rex Merritt won the legends when the top two spun each other out on the last turn.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ds/its-a-lucky-7777-for-schott-in-the-desert/


----------



## Ckg2011

*51 Events For All Stars In 2016​*
The All Star Circuit of Champions will move ahead into the 2016 season, with race dates ranging from early February until late October.

The All Star Circuit of Champions will headline 51 dates during the new year, visiting seven different states and nearly 30 different facilities along the east coast, Northeast and Midwest.

As traditional, the All Star Circuit of Champions will begin their new campaign in Flroida during the early weeks of February, showcasing talent on Feb. 5-6 at Bubba Raceway Park near Ocala, Fla., as well as on Feb. 10-11 at Volusia Speedway Park near Barberville, Fla.

The four Florida dates will coincide with the annual Bubba Army Winter Nationals and DIRTcar Nationals.

"We are really excited about next year's schedule, we've added seven tracks to slate in 2016," said Tony Stewart, owner of the All Star Circuit of Champions. "I can't wait to get to Ocala and Volusia in less than three months and I know many of our teams feel the same way."

The All Star Circuit of Champions will continue their 2016 campaign with a busy spring stretch consisting of 15 events between March 26 and June 11.

The series will visit dirt venues in Ohio, Pennsylvania, Illinois, Michigan and Wisconsin during the early months of 2016, all before transitioning into the newest edition of Ohio Sprint Speedweek in late June.

Spring travel plans include a Friday, May 20 appearance for the first time at Lincoln (Ill.) Speedway.

The 34th edition of Ohio Sprint Speedweek will return to the All Star headlines between June 17 and June 25, kicking off with action at Attica Raceway Park.

Speedweek competitors will hit the Ohio dirt on nine consecutive occasions, visiting nine different facilities all across the "Buckeye State." Ohio Sprint Speedweek will conclude with a $10,000-to-win finale on Saturday, June 25, at the Fremont (Ohio) Speedway.

All Star competition will resume immediately after Ohio Sprint Speedweek. The 2016 schedule boasts a busy second half season, which includes returning to areas of Michigan, Ohio and Pennsylvania.

Competitors will also experience a taste of Indiana soil during the downhill segment of 2016, visiting Kokomo Speedway for the two-day "Dirt Classic Indiana" on July 22-23. A scheduled stop to the Brownstown Speedway is also on the late season agenda.

Adding even more excitement to the 2016 season, the All Star Circuit of Champions will join the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and the United States Auto Club (USAC) during Eldora Speedway's Four Crown Nationals in late September.

All Star competitors will take to the Eldora Speedway half-mile on Saturday, Sept. 24, becoming Eldora's fourth open wheel division for the weekend spectacle. The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series will open the two-race weekend with action on Friday, Sept. 23, followed by all three USAC national divisions and the All Stars on Saturday, Sept. 24.

A full weekend at Atomic Speedway will conclude the 2016 All Star championship schedule.

The All Star Circuit of Champions will invade the Chillicothe, Ohio, high banks for the final time next season on Oct. 21-22 for two complete programs.

The Friday night portion will award a $5,000 winner's share, followed by the 2016 All Star Circuit of Champions finale on Saturday night worth $20,000.

"Our hats off to all the teams, fans, partners, track owners and promoters that helped make the ownership transition this past year so smooth for us," Stewart said. "We are just one piece of the equation to help continue to grow 410 racing around the country.

*2016 All Star Circuit of Champions Schedule*

Feb. 5-6 - Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
Feb. 10-11 - Volusia Speedway Park - Barberville, Fla.
March 26 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio
April 2 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
April 16 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
April 17 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
April 23 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
April 24 - Selinsgrove Speedway - Selinsgrove, Pa.
May 13 - Lernerville Speedway - Sarver, Pa.
May 14 - Mercer Raceway Park - Mercer, Pa.
May 20 - Lincoln Speedway - Lincoln, Ill.
May 21 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
May 27 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
May 28 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
June 4 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
June 5 - Bedford Speedway - Bedford, Pa.
June 11 - Butler Motor Speedway - Quincy, Mich.
June 17 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
June 18 - Waynesfield Raceway Park - Waynesfield, Ohio
June 19 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
June 20 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
June 21 - Sharon Speedway - Hartford, Ohio
June 22 - Atomic Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
June 23 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
June 24 - Limaland Motorsports Park - Lima, Ohio
June 25 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
July 2 - Hartford Speedway - Hartford, Mich.
July 3 - I-96 Speedway - Lake Odessa, Mich.
July 9 - Sharon Speedway - Hartford, Ohio
July 16 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
July 22-23 - Kokomo Speedway - Kokomo, Ind.
July 29 - Eriez Speedway - Erie, Pa.
July 30 - Pittsburgh's PA Motor Speedway - Imperial, Pa.
July 31 - Tri-City Raceway Park - Franklin, Pa.
Aug. 18 - Grandview Speedway - Bechtelsville, Pa.
Aug. 19 - Williams Grove Speedway - Mechanicsburg, Pa.
Aug. 20 - Lincoln Speedway - Abbottsville, Pa.
Aug. 27 - Brownstown Speedway - Brownstown, Ind.
Aug. 28 - Millstream Speedway - Findlay, Ohio
Sept. 3 - Attica Raceway Park - Attica, Ohio
Sept. 4 - Wayne County Speedway - Orrville, Ohio
Sept. 9-10 - Port Royal Speedway - Port Royal, Pa.
Sept. 17 - Fremont Speedway - Fremont, Ohio
Sept. 24 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
Oct. 8 - Eldora Speedway - Rossburg, Ohio
Oct. 21-22 - Atomic Speedway - Chillicothe, Ohio

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/51-events-for-all-stars-in-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*World Of Outlaws Confirm Early Season Races​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series has announced select dates for the 2016 kick-off tour which covers events following DIRTcar Nationals and brings the 'Greatest Show on Dirt' west to Texas, Nevada, Arizona and California.

New to the schedule in 2016 after multi-year absences are Royal Purple Raceway in Baytown, Texas, Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, California and Bakersfield (Calif.) Speedway.

The Outlaws last took to the three-eighths-mile oval at Royal Purple Raceway in 2011 while Ocean Speedway last appeared on the schedule in 2008. Bakersfield returns after a decade-long absence.

"As the 2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season fast approaches, we are excited to return to great race tracks like Ocean Speedway, Bakersfield Speedway and Royal Purple Raceway," said World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers. "While the off-season is still young, we can't wait to get 'The Greatest Show on Dirt' back in action."

The series takes on weekend destination events in California at Thunderbowl Raceway, the Stockton Dirt Track and Calistoga Speedway. Brad Sweet presents the Placerville Short Track Outlaw Showdown at Placerville Speedway returns in 2016 on March 23 and the Outlaws take on the Mini Gold Cup at Silver Dollar Speedway on April 2.

The previously announced FVP Outlaw Showdown at the Dirt Track at Las Vegas moves to Thursday and Friday, March 3 and 4, 2016 to better coincide with the weekend's events at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

In addition to select California dates and the Las Vegas event, tickets are on sale today for the Spring Classic and Ironman 55 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55, the Gettysburg Clash at Lincoln Speedway, the Silver Cup at Lernerville Speedway and the Jersey Outlaw Classic at New Egypt Speedway.

*Partial 2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Schedule*

Feb. 12-14 - Volusia Speedway Park - Barberville, Fla.
Feb. 26 - TBA - TBA
Feb. 27 - Royal Purple Raceway - Baytown, Texas
March 3-4 - The Dirt Track at Las Vegas - Las Vegas, Nev.
March 6 - TBA - TBA
March 11-12 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
March 18-19 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
March 23 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
April 1 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
April 2 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
April 9-10 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
April 15 - Bakersfield Speedway - Bakersfield, Calif.
April 16 - Perris Auto Speedway - Perris, Calif.
April 18 - USA Raceway - Tucson, Ariz.
April 22-23 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../world-of-outlaws-confirm-early-season-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*First NSL Event of 2016 Returns To 34 Raceway​*
The FVP National Sprint League will begin 2016 where it did its inaugural season. The 34 Raceway near West Burlington, Iowa will host the series' season opener again on Saturday, April 9. This time, competitors will be gunning for $5,000 to win.

The popular 3/8-mile banked oval always offers a racy surface, and that was on display in the inaugural race for the NSL last season. Forty of the best drivers in the Midwest and the nation gathered for the historic race. The feature saw Wayne Johnson capitalize on a 360 spin by leader Terry McCarl to take the win. Brad Loyet, Bryan Clauson and Tim Kaeding (from 15th) followed McCarl in the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...ague-Event-of-2016-Returns-to-34-Raceway.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Gets No. 13 At USA Raceway​*
The dream season for Robert Ballou continued Thursday night at USA Raceway on the first night of the Western World Championships.

Ballou drove from 14th to win his 13th AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series feature of the season, tying J.J. Yeley's incredible 2003 season for the second-most in history.

"It's definitely been a fun season," Ballou said. "I have to thank the people who got me going: my parents and then when they could no longer do it, Dallas Mulvaney and Jim Plew. We have worked really hard to turn this program into something like what J.J. had with Tony Stewart Racing, and it's cool to put up a big number like this. We obviously still have a couple things left to do. So many people have helped us make this happen, and I can't express enough gratitude to all of them, especially Derrick Bye for all of his hard work to keep us going."

Damion Gardner led from the pole and brought third-starting hometown driver Jerry ***** Jr. along with him, as Bryan Clauson settled into third.

***** cut the bottom underneath Gardner to lead lap two, but all eyes were on Ballou's charge from row seven into the top five in just a few laps. Ballou used the extreme high side as he carved his way to second, but ***** was way out front.

That changed with the first caution on lap 10 and Ballou restarted right behind *****. It seemed inevitable that Ballou would make a move for the lead, but ***** was up to the challenge. Ballou biked hard in turn one on lap 14 and lost a lot of ground, but he was starting to reel ***** in again with ten laps to go.

Behind them, ProSource/Woodland Auto Display Fast Time Award winner Brady Bacon was on the move, rolling the high side past Clauson for third at the halfway mark. Up front, ***** was flawless through the first batch of traffic, navigating his way high and low to actually increase his lead over Ballou.

***** hit some open traffic before catching cars running the high side as he saw the five-to-go signal. With Ballou bearing down, ***** caught the turn-two cushion and glanced into the backstretch wall, setting him sideways before he barrel-rolled down multiple times. Ballou narrowly missed *****.

With six laps to go, Ballou walked away from the field while growing his point lead to 76 in the Pacific Grass & Turf - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott.

"We changed just about everything but the driver's seat tonight and that's only because I own the car," he said. "We just had to get me comfortable to run up there where it was a little chop and tough. We worked all through practice night to get better and we just weren't very good early in the night. Finally, we had ourselves a lane up high early in the race to get up through there. We were fully committed. I'm not sure we could have gotten Jerry and I really hated to see that happen to him. He ran a great race through traffic."

Bacon held down the second spot in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"I kinda wanted to see that thing stay in traffic because I think I was better than them at rolling the bottom when it was necessary, but at the same time I wanted to get out of it as treacherous as it was getting," Bacon said. "Robert is so good on a track like that when it's slick up to a rough and nasty cushion. I felt like we were pretty good, but I think we faded just a bit at the end. The track kept getting better, and I see it getting wider and slicker as it goes, so hopefully that plays into our hands."

Clauson started his weekend much like he did last weekend at the Perris Auto Speedway "Oval Nationals," coming home third in the B&H Contractors - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Fisher.

"We were pretty committed to the bottom and it's no secret that a big, nasty cushion isn't necessarily my forte," Clauson said. "The track actually cleaned up pretty decent up there, though, and Robert obviously found it quick and Jerry got up there pretty quick, too. It wasn't quite as good below the cushion and down to the bottom as it was up top. I knew once those guys got by me, there wasn't a whole lot I could do. I could stay close for a couple, but they just got away from us, but the longer races and the later in the week, we should get better. I haven't ever been real great here, so hopefully we can keep at it and be in it on Saturday."

Thomas Meseraull came home fourth with Damion Gardner fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-gets-no-13-at-usa-raceway/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hamilton Jr. Is Madera King Of Wings​*
Davey Hamilton Jr. won Friday night's King of the Wings sprint car feature at Madera Speedway.

The third-generation Idaho driver drove the No. 45 sprint car to a convincing victory from outside the front row after an early shunt with polesitter Bobby Santos.

Hamilton led all 40 laps and overcame several yellow flags on the third-mile asphalt oval to claim the victory.

Santos finished second with David Byrne, JoJo Helberg and Troy DeCaire rounding out the top five.

In other action Friday night, Cody Gerhardt won the season finale for the BCRA Midget Series, Joey Payne captured the 30-lap supermodified main and Jeff Burrows won the 25-lap NCMA sprint car feature.

*The finish:*
Davey Hamilton Jr., Bobby Santos, David Byrnes, JoJo Helberg, Troy DeCaire, Cody Gerhardt, Robert Stout, Aaron Pierce, Tim Skoglund, Ron Larson, Robert Beck, Dylan Hutchinson, Sierra Jackson, Matt Mansell, Kyle Vanderpool, Kevin Feeney, Mike Stutsman, Tom Baker, Kenny Hamilton, Ryan Burnett, Bryan Warf, Eric Humphries, Richie Larson, A.J. Russell.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/hamilton-wires-king-of-the-wing-sprints/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bacon Gives Hoffmans 100th USAC Victory​*
*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-sprints-usa-raceway-2/

Brady Bacon capped Friday's Western World Championships preliminary night at USA Raceway with his seventh win of the season in AMSOIL National Sprint Car competition.

The Broken Arrow, Okla., driver took charge just past halfway and held off Bryan Clauson to win by .377 seconds, making it the 100th USAC national feature victory for his Dynamics, Inc. - Hoffman Auto Racing team.

Matt Rossi got the jump from the pole and led Tracy Hines early in the 30-lapper. Hines started to get a rhythm using the bottom after a few laps and reeled in Rossi. Hines crossed just behind Rossi on lap eight, but Rossi was still up to the challenge running the high side. The race's only stoppage came on lap ten when Cody Williams flipped in turn four. He was unhurt.

Hines was on the attack at the restart, nailing the bottom through turns one and two to edge past Rossi and into the lead at the end of lap ten, but Rossi would not go away easily as he hammered the high side to shoot back past Hines for the lead. Meanwhile, Robert Ballou was looking to sew up his national championship after having problems early in the night and starting 17th. He worked into the top 10 at lap 12e.

On lap 13, Rossi jumped the cushion between turns three and four just as Bacon snuck under Hines for the second spot. Rossi recovered momentarily, but Bacon was hot on his trail, flashing less than a car length back on lap 16.
Bacon went to the lead on lap 17, and just two laps later Clauson worked past Rossi, as well, as Hines, Kevin Thomas Jr., and Dave Darland were also coming fast. Ballou was running them down as he passed Rossi for seventh with less than 10 laps to go.

Up front, Clauson had caught Bacon but lost a little ground as he had to work to the outside of a lapped car. He came charging again on the white flag lap and had a clear lane on the bottom of turns one and two on the final lap, but Bacon ran the cushion to hold him off and move into a tie for 29th all-time with his 15th career win in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"Getting 100 wins and 10 championships, it's cool to be in the seat and get those milestones for them," Bacon said. "It's an honor to drive their car. I didn't know what was gonna happen with those two up front, so I had to take my time. The top was curby and it was hard to carry speed, but we were able to roll the bottom to get to the front. I tried to keep a decent pace through lapped cars and didn't really make any big mistakes. I knew somebody had to be close back there, and if you messed up, it was gonna be a big effect."

Clauson improved one spot from opening night and finished second in the B&H Contractors - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Fisher.

"It was gonna be tough to complete anything there at the end," Clauson explained. "I could maintain through one and two, but he was a bit better up top. He was good enough on the other end to take the lane up. Track position was the biggest hindrance for us, and he just didn't make any mistakes at all. I had to slow up just a bit too much on entry to one on the last lap to have a shot at him. I felt like we were a tick better, but he wasn't gonna give us a chance to take it."

Hines continued his strong West Coast trip with a podium finish aboard his The Carolina Nut Company - MPHG Promotions No. 4 DRC/Stanton Chevy.

"I knew what the Hoffmans had on the 69 car and I knew pretty early that we weren't quite gonna be tight enough," Hines said. "We went a little safe just in case we were gonna have to run the cushion. We're solid and locked in for tomorrow, so we'll see what happens with our last race. I feel better now and am not hurting now after the injuries in the middle of the season, and there's no braces or anything while I'm racing, and we're back to running well again."

Ballou's incredible run from 17th ended with a fourth-place finish for the Pacific Turf & Grass - Blakesley Auto No. 12 Maxim/Ott, and the Rocklin, Calif., driver will clinch the AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship on Saturday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/bacon-gives-hoffmans-100th-usac-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Nips Champion Ballou In Arizona​*
In a duel for the ages in Saturday night's 48th Western World Championship at USA Raceway, Bryan Clauson held off AMSOIL Sprint Car National Champion Robert Ballou for the season-ending victory.

The pair of 26-year-olds swapped the lead with less than 10 laps to go and Clauson held off a last-corner slider attempt from Ballou for the .753-second win in the B&H Contractors - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Fisher.

"It was a lot of fun to race like that," Clauson said. "I thought once he got out front, it would be tough to do anything, but as the top got a bigger ledge and we got into traffic, our car being so maneuverable helped get us into the battle. We cleared him at one point and he got back around us, and we were just battling for every inch and I think he biked up there and I was able to get away.

"Toward the end, I was just trying to do things different and not give him a clean look, and keep lapped cars in the way so he couldn't do much with us. You've got to be smart and not make mistakes if you want to beat a guy like him. My car owners Joe Dooling and Brodie Hayward obviously did a great job putting this together and I have to thank my dad (Tim) and Tyler Ransbottom for all their work, and Mike Martin for loaning us this engine we've used the past four races."

Tracy Hines, making his final start as a full-time National Sprint Car competitor, led from the pole before Dave Darland circled him for the lead on lap two. The next lap, Kevin Thomas Jr. slowed with a flat left-rear tire, bringing out the first caution.

On the restart, Ballou and Brady Bacon blitzed Hines for the second and third spots, with Bacon tracing the bottom berm through turns three and four. On lap four, Danny Faria Jr. flipped in turn two to bring out a red flag. Before the race resumed, Thomas Meseraull retired to the infield after going from 17th to 10th in the first three laps.

Once the race resumed, Ballou started to pressure Darland for the lead, while Clauson used a turn-one slider to take fourth from Hines on lap six. Two laps later, he used a slider on the opposite end to take third from Bacon.

Meanwhile, Ballou was using the bottom to work underneath Darland for the lead by .041 seconds on lap nine, using his head of steam to slide up in front of him as they hit turn one. By lap 13, Clauson had caught Darland for second and tried to beat him into turn one, but had to fall in behind him.

A lap later, Clauson used the bottom of turn four to move in front of Darland for the second spot and set his sights on Ballou. The leader hit traffic on lap 17 and Clauson was closing. With Ballou bottled in up high, Clauson nailed the bottom on lap 19 to edge in front by .059 seconds at the line. It remained close as they both negotiated traffic with Clauson sticking more to the bottom and Ballou using the top.

Ballou got his lead back on lap 21 and appeared to again be in control, running the top to work through slower cars. Clauson hung right there, though, and capitalized on lap 24 when Ballou caught the turn-two cushion and bicycled. Ballou would not go quietly, and came storming back at Clauson. He attacked the cushion and closed to just a car length at the end of lap 27.

Clauson used traffic over the final few laps to try to keep Ballou behind him, but Ballou had a run and went to the bottom on the final lap with a chance to shoot underneath with the lead. He clipped the berm on exit of turn-two as Clauson shot off the cushion and down the backstretch, clearing Ballou's final attempt with ease on his way to the third win of the season and 34th of his decorated career.

Ballou, who started the night by peeling off the "2" decals from his car to just run the No. 1, was obviously dejected after his second-place run but celebrated his first USAC championship after an incredible season in the Pacific Grass & Turf - Blakesley Auto Maxim/Ott.

"It's really been an unbelievable ride. I never would have thought we could have accomplished what we have," Ballou said. "Obviously, it's frustrating to be so close to that fourteenth win (to tie the all-time single-season record set by Tom Bigelow), but we just got beat by an incredible race car driver in Bryan Clauson. This year has been something that's come from years of work and struggle. I'm really proud of Derrick Bye and myself for getting our program to this point and I again have to thank all the people who have helped in any way to get us here."

Ballou finished with 13 wins, 26 top fives and 35 top10 results in 39 events.
Brady Bacon rounded out the podium in the Hoffman Auto Racing - Mean Green No. 69 Triple X/Williams Mopar.

"We got a great track for tonight's feature - it just got better every night, really," Bacon explained. "We were able to work our way forward but just didn't have enough to compete with those two for a win. We had a good weekend and finished our season strong, so we'll try to roll that into next year, and I'm looking forward to getting back with the Hoffmans for another one."

Darland wound up fourth with Richard Vander Weerd fifth.

Damion Gardner finished 12th and completed his third USAC/CRA Series championship.

"This was a tough season, especially after last season was basically a dream with winning so many races and not having many bumps in the road," Gardner said. "I've never been one to wish a season over, but I really just wanted to win this championship and have it done. We lost my good buddy Jeff Stich this year, and it's definitely not the same without him, but I'm glad we were able to come from behind and close strong to get this title."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-nips-champion-ballou-in-arizona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jackson Takes King Of The Wing Finale​*
Sierra Jackson won the season-ending King of the Wing Sprint Car Series feature Sunday evening at Kern County Raceway Park.

Jackson outran Bryan Warf on her way to the checkered flag at the half-mile asphalt oval.

Troy DeCaire finished third, followed by Davey Hamilton Jr. and Robert Stout.

Aaron Piece finished 16th to earn the King of the Wing Sprint Car Series championship.

*The finish:*
Sierra Jackson, Bryan Warf, Troy DeCaire, Davey Hamilton Jr., Robert Stout, Bobby Santos, Mike Stutsman, Kevin Feeney, Ryan Burdett, Matt Mansell, Tristen Spiers, Mitch Holte, Tom Baker, Jim Birgos, Ron Larson, Aaron Pierce, Jim Hamilton, Cody Gerhardt, Ken Hamilton, JoJo Helberg, Mike Stephens, Dylan Hutchison.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/jackson-takes-king-of-the-wing-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Format For Turkey Night GP​*
When the historic 75th running of the Turkey Night Grand Prix rolls into Perris Auto Speedway on Thanksgiving Night, fans will be treated to a format change that they had requested with more action on the night for the Honda USAC National and Western States Midgets.

In addition to the traditional qualifying, B main and 98-lap championship main, drivers will also have to run heat races giving fans more bang for their racing buck.

"Normally we qualify all of the cars and half the field gets seeded into the main event by their qualifying times," promoter Don Kazarian told the crowd on the final night of the 20th Annual Oval Nationals. "Then we would run a couple of B mains to seed the rest of the field into the 98-lap main event. This year everybody is going to have to qualify and nobody gets seeded into the main event through qualifying. They will have to get into the main the old fashioned way by transferring from the heat races. If they do not transfer from their heat race, they will have to go to the B main and try to transfer from there. It is a whole new ball game and the fans are going to see a lot more racing."

NASCAR Sprint Cup star Kyle Larson, defending Turkey Night winner Christopher Bell, four-time USAC-CRA Sprint Car champion Damion Gardner, USAC National Midget point leader Tracy Hines, three-time Western Midget champion Ronnie Gardner and Rico Abreu are just a handful of the racing stars who will be on hand to try and get their name inscribed on the historic "Aggie Trophy."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/new-format-for-turkey-night-gp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*IRA Outlaw Sprints Honor Top Drivers, Teams​*
The Bumper To Bumper IRA Outlaw Sprint Series held their annual awards banquet Saturday night at the Brookfield Inn & Suites.

Twenty-one teams met the participation requirements making themselves point fund eligible, and all shared in the record IRA cash payout, and in the popular product drawing.

Veteran Indiana racer Bill Rose made the weekly long tow worth it as his series leading 12 top five finishes, and 20 top-10s propelled him to his first championship, winning the title on the season's final night.

Rose, would take home the $10,000 championship check plus numerous other awards, including the Osborn & Son Trucking Fast Timer bonus for earning the most qualifying points throughout the season which included four fast times.

He also received a beautiful painting from Dave Olson of Studio 360, the traditional Hoosier champion's jacket, numerous contingency awards including a HRP wing combo, DMI hub/spindle kit, and chassis parts from Maxim.

Rose was officially deemed a Wisconsin "cheesehead" as emcee Ray Underwood presented the hoosier pilot with cheese scarf. Rose, who has competed in 100% of the IRA's events over the past two seasons, received a standing ovation from the audience, proving his experience and willingness to share it, sportsmanship, and the fact that he's an overall good guy has made him both popular and respected by the group.

IRA completed 27 events throughout its' Wisconsin and northern Illinois territory with 20 different drivers (representing nine states) visiting victory lane.

A tremendous season long point battle went down to the final night between Rose, Ben Schmidt, and 2004-'05 IRA champ Scotty Neitzel. Schmidt won two features, 11 heats, and was 2nd in qualifying points to finish runner-up.

Neitzel was the only driver to start all 27 series races, winning one, and having his R&H #2w earn the most points of any single car.

Ironically both Rose & Schmidt were in need during the season at some point and each utilized the Chris Hartnell car once throughout the season.

Kyle Marten was named R&H Enterprises Rookie of the Year. The second generation driver racing for owner John Rank captured one feature event enroute to a seventh-place points finish. Marten picked up a $1,250 cash bonus on top of his point check, plus a complete front-end assembly, an HRP wing combo, and numerous other contingencies.

Both Rose and Marten were honored in a unique way as specially created cakes of their cars (courtesy of Bon Ton Bakery) served as a perfect finishing touch to a great meal.

Series official Kevin Spease was recipient of the annual Rick Schmidt Memorial IRA Member Of The Year Award. Spease who was a past series competitor for many a year now serves the series as a very dedicated IRA series official.

Blake Nimee was honored as the Velocity Wings Most Improved Driver as the youngster scored two feature wins, had IRA's best finish in two of three national co-sanctioned events, and finished a solid fifth in season points. IRA ran a pair of co-sanctioned events with the National Sprint League, and one with the All-Star Circuit of Champions.

Rick Kelsey was voted as the series Best Appearing Car, while Rick Lemanski and Bill Warren were honored for their mechanical skills with Lemanski and Warren each receiving $500 certificates from Miller Electric.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/ira-outlaw-sprints-honor-top-drivers-teams/


----------



## Ckg2011

*After First WoO Win, Zomer Wants Another​*
Dusty Zomer's season was a success before he won a Friday feature in the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals on Nov. 6 at The Dirt Track at Charlotte.

Zomer's first World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series victory - achieved after a significant rain delay that stretched the feature well past midnight - was a year-maker, he told SPEED SPORT.

Zomer, a 30-year-old Brandon, S.D., native, already had two FVP National Sprint League wins to his credit. But taking an Outlaw win over a field of the series' best was even sweeter.

"To come out to the World Finals and to win, it exceeded expectations," Zomer said. "We know we have a team capable of winning everywhere we go. It's just all about putting everything together. It all came together.

"It means a lot going into next year. It's something you can build off of, obviously, as a team. You take that momentum and you keep getting stronger."

The Dirt Track left quite the positive impression on Zomer, who splits his time between the Outlaws, the NSL and Knoxville Raceway.

"It's a fast place," he added. "I liked it. I wouldn't say it's my favorite, but I've obviously taken a liking to it."

In a field featuring champion Donny Schatz, legendary driver Steve Kinser and a slew of big names, few considered Zomer's No. 82 Buffalo Wild Wings car a favorite. Once the green flag flew, he worked on becoming one.

The Outlaw sprints' A-Main didn't kick off until after 12:45 a.m. ET. Zomer, who started sixth, was still wide awake.

He moved to third within five laps.

Leader Trey Starks lost the lead due to a broken tie rod soon after.

Once Joey Saldana assumed the point, the attrition continued.

Saldana's left side board came off on a restart with nine laps to go.

Zomer took the lead, and had no issues the rest of the way. He held off Greg Hodnett's last-lap charge for a landmark victory.

Zomer hopes next year will yield even more returns than the one Outlaw victory, two NSL scores and seventh-place finish in Knoxville points that he corralled in 2015.

"Looking toward next year, we'll do some rebuilding and restocking for the winter time," Zomer said. "You sit down and you've got to go through some more goals you want. Running the schedule this year all over the country, we had some fun.

There was no pressure. We just wanted to go out and race every night and have fun.

"I feel like we can take it to the next level and have more top finishes at big shows. We just want to make ourselves better every time we hit the race track."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/after-first-woo-win-zomer-wants-another/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thorson Rules 75th Turkey Night GP​*
Young Tanner Thorson bested his Keith Kunz Motorsports teammates to win the 75th annual Turkey Night Grand Prix on Thursday night at Perris Auto Speedway.

Meanwhile, Tracy Hines closed out his full-time racing career by clinching the Honda USAC Midget National Championship by 18 points over Thorson and joining the elite club of drivers (See separate story) who have won all three USAC national touring championships.

Hines held off Thorson by just 18 points in the standings to claim his first midget title.

Bryan Clauson led from the front row as polesitter Kevin Thomas Jr. looked to overtake Hines and hold off Thorson for his own championship hopes. Early on, second-quick qualifier Kyle Larson nearly stalled in turn-three, dropping to tenth in the running order just a few laps into the race.

From there, the top-six separated themselves from the rest of the pack.

The night's ProSource/Woodland Auto Display Fast Qualifier Rico Abreu, started making his moves after the lap-20 mark. He took third on lap 24 before tracking down Thomas, Jr. for the second spot on lap 27. He closed in on Clauson for the lead, as Christopher Bell took third on lap 32. Larson, meanwhile, was racing his way back forward as he took sixth on lap 33.

Disaster struck up front on lap 36 as Clauson slowed suddenly coming down the frontstretch, leaving Abreu with nowhere to go. Both cars visited the work area and were able to restart. Just before the red flag, Thomas had showed smoke and started to slow while running second, but he was able to continue on in his spot after the stoppage.

Bell inherited the lead, while teammates Thomas, Thorson, and Larson traded positions two through four as the race hit halfway, with Thorson taking over the second and Larson claiming third. Damion Gardner, who had started 17th, was moving through the pack and finally joined the top five just before halfway at lap 46.

Gardner took fourth from Thomas Jr. at lap 51 and brought Chad Boat with him. Boat was on the move and stuck with Gardner, but as the race hit 40 laps to go, Boat slowed suddenly in turn four and dove to the inside of the track, bringing out the yellow flag.

While Bell paced Thorson and Larson up front, eyes shifted to Abreu, who was all the way back into the top-five before swiping fourth from Gardner on lap 64.

Up front, Thorson was trying to apply pressure to Bell with a big slider, but Bell was quick to match it with a crossover. Inside 30 to go, it became a three-way scrap for second as Larson took it from Thorson before Abreu came to dive-bomb both of them, grabbing second for just a moment.

With just nine laps to go, Ryan Bernal brought out a yellow after shredding his left-rear tire. With just nine laps to go, Thorson went after Bell for the lead.

Abreu ran third ahead of Larson. With a big head of steam on lap 93, Thorson tried a huge slider into turn-three that crossed just in front of Bell's nose, slowing his momentum. Bell crossed back but Thorson angled to the bottom in turn-one as Bell jumped to the top, catching the turn-one wall and flipping. He was unhurt.

With six laps to go, Thorson got a good restart and got away, but another yellow came just a lap later to take all lapped cars out of the equation up front. He went to the bottom as Abreu tried to get up enough momentum around the high side. Abreu's left-rear tire was going down, though, and when he got sideways on lap 95, it finally went flat and he darted to the bottom to pull off the track.

It was clear sailing for Thorson over the final three laps as he registered his fourth win of the season by .799-seconds in the Keith Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 67 Bullet/Speedway Toyota. That team also clinched the National Midget owner's title.

"I just had to find a way to break Christopher's momentum to give myself a shot to win it. We weren't as good as him if he had clear track, but if I could just find a way to get him racing, we could move around as well as anyone," Thorson said. "I knew it was gonna be tough with those guys lined up behind me, messing with me under yellow, but I changed my line up and hit it pretty well to finish it off. This is a tough race and especially with all those great guys to race against, so to finish off our season with this one really means a lot."

Larson crossed in another Kunz/Curb-Agajanian Motorsports - Toyota TRD No. 71K Bullet/Speedway Toyota, and Damion Gardner rounded out the podium in the Klatt Motorsports - East Enterprises No. 4 Beast/Stanton.

Clauson clawed his way back to fourth in the Jonathan Byrd's Racing - Dooling Machine No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar, while Thomas, Jr. hung on to round out the top-five in the Toyota TRD - Bakken Concrete No. 67K Bullet/Speedway Toyota.

Ronnie Gardner completed his third-straight USAC Honda Western Midget Championship with a seventh-place finish.

*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/usac-midgets-turkey-night-grand-prix-4/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/thorson-rules-75th-turkey-night-gp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Saunders' Sons Caught Racing Bug Early​*
_Editor's Note: The following is an excerpt of a story featuring Irish Saunders and his racing sons Eric and Garrett that appeared in the November issue of SPEED SPORT Magazine._

After Eric and Garrett Saunders were born, it wasn't long until the old adage "like father like son" came into play and a new timeline of chasing victories began with Eric Saunders wrangling on the motocross circuit.

"I didn't play high school sports and the boys didn't want to play sports," Irish Saunders said. "This is all we've known, we've been racing all our lives."

Eric Saunders' natural ability became apparent to his dad at the early age of 10 when he watched the boy turn laps in a micro sprint on a backyard test track built by open-wheel racing legend Bentley Warren.

"I remember thinking, 'He's got that throttle control, he's got everything down for the first time and he's only 10. This is great,'" Irish Saunders recalled.

But four-wheel competition wasn't enough to hold Eric Saunders' attention.

He was attracted to the extreme nature of motocross. While driving professionally for Tony Stewart Racing, tragedy struck just before his 18th birthday when Eric Saunders was practicing on his home test course.

"We were down at Plymouth Speedway working when my wife, Sheila, got a call saying that Eric had been hurt bad and we needed to get home right away," Irish Saunders said. "When we got there, Eric was still out on the course with the medics and said he had no feeling from his waist down."

After an initial scan, the decision was made to move Eric Saunders to Methodist Hospital in Indianapolis.

The accident left him paralyzed from his chest down with a long road ahead of him.

It was during this period that the Saunders family got a taste of overwhelming support from throughout the racing world.

Stewart, USAC CEO Kevin Miller and Indy car driver Davey Hamilton helped the family during its 10-week stay in the state capital, while Eric went through a long cycle of surgeries and rehabilitation.

"The racing community is very big, but the racing family is very close," Irish Saunders said.

All through his difficult recovery, Eric Saunders never lost his zest for life and his determination to engineer a life in racing became stronger than ever.

"I always said motocrossers were a different breed of human," Eric Saunders noted. "They're fighters and so headstrong, and that's what has kept me rolling, wanting it more than anyone."

Instead of feeling derailed, Eric Saunders treated his recovery as a minor setback and looked forward to getting back behind the wheel of a race car.

Soon, the Saunders family's role in auto racing began taking a new form.

In 2011, longtime NASCAR modified campaigner Ed Kennedy purchased Plymouth Speedway and decided to make Irish Saunders his eyes and ears in operations. Suddenly, Irish Saunders found himself playing the role of speedway renaissance man, keeping an eye on all the happenings and being instrumental in the track's transition from pavement to dirt.

Soon, Garrett Saunders felt the itch to race and climbed behind the wheel of a front-wheel-drive hornet car, winning in his first outing.

"I got in the front-wheel-drive car and had a lot of fun," Garrett Saunders said. "And from there I just really wanted to keep winning."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...racing/saunders-sons-caught-racing-bug-early/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bronson Keeps Rolling North Florida​*
Kyle Bronson continued his late season charge through the Florida late model scene Saturday night at North Florida Speedway.

Bronson topped the Turkey Trot crate late model feature sanctioned by the United Dirt Late Model Challenge Series.
More To Come

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/bronson-keeps-rolling-north-florida/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Banks $20,000 At Swainsboro​*
Jonathan Davenport put another one in the victory column Saturday evening at Swainsboro Raceway.

Davenport banked $20,000 for driving Donald Bradshear's No. 93 to a dominant victory in the 15th annual crate late model event.

Ross Bailes finished second with Brandon Overton, Dennis Franklin and Jeremy Faircloth rounding out the top five.

It was Davenport's 23rd victory of the season.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Ross Bailes, Brandon Overton, Dennis Franklin, Jeremy Faircloth, Blake Smith, Corey Gordon, Glenn Elliott, Michael Brown, John Ownbey, Jimmy Sharpe Jr., Bob Robertson, Tyler Mimbs, Cory Hedgecock, Chip Brindle, Chaz Haskins, Steven Bloodworth, Henry Carter, Casey Roberts, John Ruggiero Jr., Shannon Graham, Josh Bishop, Gib Gibbons, Andrew Cole, Ches Chester, Ashton Winger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/davenport-banks-20000-at-swainsboro/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Recaps 'Rookie' Winged Season​*
This season was almost like being a rookie all over again for veteran sprint car driver Bryan Clauson.

The 26-year-old has been racing sprint cars and midgets for years, winning championships in the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series and Honda USAC National Midget Series.

However, when it came to winged sprint car racing, Clauson was admittedly a bit wet behind the ears when he signed to drive for Matt Wood Racing in the National Sprint League and weekly at Iowa's Knoxville Raceway.

"I think it certainly was a bit of a change in 2015 for me obviously going back to kind of being a rookie again, especially in winged racing," Clauson said. "I had a lot of fun trying to get better each and every night. I feel like overall we probably didn't win quite as many races as we hoped, but we had a really strong season for year one together.

"We were not necessarily a factor to win, but we played a part in just about every big race that we showed up to," Clauson said.

While he didn't score many winged sprint car victories this year, one of the few he did collect came on one of the sport's biggest stages. He won the Friday night non-qualifiers feature during the FVP Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway, punching his ticket to Saturday's 50-lap finale where he finished 10th.

"We were quick time at the Kings Royal, I got up to as far as I think sixth at the (Knoxville) Nationals before falling back right at the end," Clauson said. "We were competitive at a lot of the big races and have had good speed really all year. It is kind of our maiden voyage not only for myself at high-level winged sprint car racing, but for this team after kind of coming together so late. I'd say we're pretty proud of what we've been able to accomplish this year."

It was during the Knoxville Nationals in August that Clauson announced an ambitious plan to run 200 races next season. That schedule includes winged sprint cars, non-wing sprint cars, midgets, Silver Crown cars and a return to Indianapolis Motor Speedway to attempt to qualify for the 100th Indianapolis 500 in May.

While some question if Clauson will be able to accomplish his goal of racing in 200 events in 2016, he says it's not as ambitious as it sounds.

"When we release the schedule it might make a little more sense to people once they see it on paper," Clauson said. "It is a lot of doubling up on nights. On nights where I just ran the winged car maybe there is a non-winged race alongside of it, so we'll hit some of those next year.

On nights where there are 360s and 410s next year, we'll hit both.

"There are some added events, but for the most part it's a lot of doubling up and logistically being able to put the pieces in place to have more than one team on hand to make everything run smoothly," Clauson said. "Obviously that is a big undertaking, 200 races that is, no matter how many people you have involved. You don't want to sacrifice quality for quantity. We've done the things that are necessary we feel like to protect that a little bit and we'll be excited to get rolling January 1."

When asked why he is attempting to run 200 races next year, Clauson said it wasn't about proving anything to anyone. In actuality it was more about Clauson simply wanting to race as often as possible.

"It never started as a number. Two hundred was just kind of something we put together," Clauson said. "I said I wanted to be a part of every big dirt track race in the country. And then how cool would it be to zig-zag across the country? That is kind of how this idea started.

"Obviously that was a little bit unrealistic just logistics wise so it kind of evolved into what we call 200 races," Clauson continued. "That obviously is going to be the goal, we're going to have to have some help from Mother Nature to cooperate and see how things fall. We'll have a lot better idea about that once a lot of the schedules come out around PRI."

While a schedule for Clauson's ambitious 2016 season has yet to be released, he plans to start the year with a trip to Australia to race midgets before returning to the U.S. for the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals in Tulsa, Okla., Jan. 12-16.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/clauson-recaps-rookie-winged-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Short Track Super Series Sets Schedules​*
The tentative framework of the Short Track Super Series is set for 2016.

Thirteen unique dates, divided into North and South Regions, are planned for the third-year big-block/small-block Modified series.

One event, at Big Diamond Speedway in Minersville, Pa., May 10, will offer points toward both regions as it did a year ago.

Four states - New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Delaware - will be represented.

All tracks that had been featured in 2015 have returned to the series. Two point fund structures will again be paid to competitors separately in the North and South regions.

"There could be tweak or two, and possibly an addition, but we wanted to get the base schedule out as early as possible so our fans and racers can make their plans," series organizer Brett Deyo said. "We are fortunate to have all our participating tracks back on board for next season. Despite our battles with Mother Nature, the '15 season was very successful and showed the strength of our supporters."

The North Region opens, for the third season, at the historic Orange County Fair Speedway in Middletown, N.Y., on Saturday, April 2. The 50-lap 'Hard Clay Open' on the five-eighths-mile oval has opened the New York State dirt Modified season for the last two seasons.

The aforementioned Big Diamond date, on Tuesday, May 10, dubbed the 'Anthracite Assault' will offer points toward both the North and South point battles, capitalizing on the track's central location and size, which allows for even competition between big- and small-block engine combinations. The 'Anthracite Assault' carries a rain date for May 17, the following Tuesday.

Thunder Mountain Speedway, the resurgent Center Lisle, N.Y., three-eighths-mile, will host two STSS events again in '16: the 'Lightning on the Mountain' run Memorial Day Sunday (May 29) and the Wade Decker Memorial on September 18, another Sunday.

For the last two seasons, Thunder Mountain has drawn the largest STSS Modified car count.

I-88 Speedway, the Afton, N.Y., oval operated by Jamie and Denise Page, again has two STSS stops: the 'Crazy 8s Special' on Wednesday, July 27 and the ninth edition of the Short Track SuperNationals on Columbus Day weekend in October.

This will mark the fourth running of the 'Crazy 8s' and third rendition of the SuperNationals at the neat-and-tidy Afton Fairgrounds track.

Accord (N.Y.) Speedway's fourth 'Battle of the Bullring' moves to July 5 as the only STSS '16 stop. This event carries a rain date of the next day.

After a successful debut on the schedule last summer, Ted White's Woodhull (N.Y.) Raceway is set for a Tuesday, Aug.16 date, the Hustlin' the High Banks 52 paying $5,200 to win.

A "drop" race will again be in effect for the North Region of the series.

The STSS South Region opens with a Saturday, March 12 date at Delaware's historic Georgetown Speedway half-mile, the return of the Melvin L. Joseph Memorial 49-lap event. This race, run in memory of the Delaware business icon who built the speedway, will be preceded by a Friday night practice on March 11.

Georgetown is also on the agenda with its traditional date on Tuesday before Labor Day, the 'Blast at the Beach' special in its third running on Aug.t 30.

Bridgeport (N.J.) Speedway is on the schedule for the second year in a row with the 'South Jersey Shootout' on Sunday, April 17. This event was well attended last season in its debut at the popular South Jersey facility.

The Diamond State 50 at Delaware Int'l Speedway moves to the month of May in, as a lead-off to Memorial Day weekend on Thursday, May 26. This event will be made up in August in the event of rain on the original date.

Fred Vahlsing's New Egypt (N.J.) Speedway serves as the June venue of choice for the Dirty Jersey 4 featuring a doubleheader with STSS Modifieds and United Racing Club (URC) 360 Sprint Cars.

VP Racing Fuels, through its signature brand, returns as the official fuel of the STSS, returning to the 'Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP' moniker for the 2016 campaign.

American Racer will return for the second consecutive season as the official tire of the STSS, distributed by Lias Tire of Indiana, Pa.

Reigning champions of the STSS are Stewart Friesen of Sprakers, N.Y., who earned $15,000 as the North Region champion and Ryan Watt of Boyertown, Pa., the $7,500 South Region title winner.

Both will be recognized on Saturday, Dec. 19 during the STSS Awards Banquet in Breinigsville, Pa.

Short Track Super Series Fueled By VP 2016 Schedule

*North Region*
April 2 - Orange County Fair Speedway - Middletown, N.Y.
May 10 - Big Diamond Speedway - Minersville, Pa.
May 29 - Thunder Mountain Speedway - Center Lisle, N.Y.
July 5 - Accord Speedway - Accord, N.Y.
July 27 - I-88 Speedway - Afton, N.Y.
Aug. 16 - Woodhull Raceway - Woodhull, N.Y.
Sept. 18 - Thunder Mountain Speedway - Center Lisle, N.Y.
Oct. 7-8 - I-88 Speedway - Afton, N.Y.

*South Region*
March 12 - Georgetown Speedway - Georgetown, Del.
April 17 - Bridgeport Speedway - Bridgeport, N.J.
May 10 - Big Diamond Speedway - Minersville, Pa.
June 14 - New Egypt Speedway - New Egypt, N.J.
Aug. 30 - Georgetown Speedway - Georgetown, Del.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ries/short-track-super-series-sets-schedules/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Splits From Heinke-Baldwin​*
Reigning Super DIRTcar Series champion Matt Sheppard will not return to Heinke-Baldwin Racing for the 2016 season.

Team co-owner Al Heinke confirmed Sheppard's departure Monday morning, stating that he wanted to focus on completing improvements to Weedsport Speedway and has thus decided to filed only one full-time team in 2016 for Jimmy Phelps.

"Matt Sheppard created additional excitement and intensity over the past two racing seasons, as he competes at the highest possible level," Heinke said. "His contributions to our sport are immeasurable. He assisted in bringing the entire HBR organization to new heights and we appreciate his commitment to us. Matt will continue to excel throughout his racing career and we wish him nothing but success as he moves on."

Sheppard has driven for Heinke-Baldwin Racing since 2014. He won the Super DIRTcar Series championship this season driving the No. 9h, winning four times en route to his fourth series championship since 2010.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/sheppard-splits-from-heinke-baldwin/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tanner Thorson Claims NMDOTY Title​*
Tanner Thorson's victory in Thursday's 75th annual Turkey Night Grand Prix at Perris Auto Speedway helped him secure the 2015 National Midget Driver of the Year Championship.

Thorson becomes the tenth different driver championship in the seventeen-year history of the NMDOTY.

Thorson overcame an eight-point defect entering the event overtaking teammate Rico Abreu for the race victory and title, which spanned 156 races at 67 different race tracks.

Darren Hagen finished third, three-time NMDOTY champion Bryan Clauson and Christopher Bell, winner of the previous two years, completed the top five.

A total of 502 drivers scored points during the season. In car owner points Kunz-Curb-Agajanian No. 67 won the Car Owners Championship.

Frankie Guerinni won the Western Midget Driver of the Year Championship presented by West Evans Motorsports & Western Speed Performance topping tow-time champion Ronnie Gardner by 58-points. Six8 Motorsports won the car owner's title.

Kyle Schuett won the Design 500 Racewear Rookie of the Year. Spike won the Manufacturers Championship for Chassis builders for the ninth straight year, while Esslinger topped the engine manufacturers for the 11th consecutive season.

The top 10 NMDOTY drivers, car owner champion along with Manufacturers Champions, Rookie of the Year and Western Champion will receive their point fund checks and trophies, in the annual ceremony held during the final night of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals on Jan. 16, 2016.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-midgets/tanner-thorson-claims-nmdoty-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Can-Am Midgets Set Schedule For 2016​*
The Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Series, having just completed their 50th anniversary season, have announced their 2016 schedule as well as confirmed continued support from series title sponsor Lucas Oil.

"I am honored to announce the continuation of Lucas Oil as our series sponsor for 2016," said Can-Am Midget SEries President Ken Lorenz.

"This will be our 12th year of partnership with an outstanding organization that supports our weekly racing series and knows the importance of family, as in our racing family. We are very proud to continue to race under the Lucas Oil name."

"We are very proud to be returning after 11 successful years of great racing," said Tom Bogner, director of motorsports for Lucas Oil.

"We have all survived some tough economic times in Motorsports over the 11 years for sure. Midget racing is an exciting sport to watch live and has always been one of my favorite race venues, whether it is spec engines or full on Esslinger 400 horsepower screaming engines. Can-Am has been very loyal to our Lucas Oil brand and we are looking forward to many more years. I would like to thank all the racers who support the series and continue to provide exciting and competitive racing for all the fans."

The 2016 schedule for the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Series will feature visits to seven different tracks from early May until then end of September. The 51st season begins at Flamboro Speedway on Saturday, May 14 and ends on Saturday, Sept. 24 at Sunset Speedway.

One of the highlights of the year will be on June 11 as the Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Series shares the schedule with the Race of Champions Asphalt Modified Tour at Lake Erie Speedway in North East, Pa.

*2016 Lucas Oil Can-Am Midget Series Schedule*

May 14 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
May 21 - Sunset Speedway - Innisfil, Ontario
June 11 - Lake Erie Speedway - North East, Pa.
June 18 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
June 25 - Peterborough Speedway - Peterborough, Ontario
July 1-2 - Sauble Speedway - South Bruce Peninsula, Ontario
July 9 - Sunset Speedway - Innisfil, Ontario
July 16 - Grand Bend Speedway - Grand Bend, Ontario
July 30-31 - Sauble Speedway - South Bruce Peninsula, Ontario
Aug. 6 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
Aug. 20 - Sunset Speedway - Innisfil, Ontario
Sept. 3 - Sauble Speedway - South Bruce Penninsula, Ontario
Sept. 10 - Full Throttle Speedway - Durham, Ontario
Sept. 17 - Flamboro Speedway - Flamborough, Ontario
Sept. 24 - Sunset Speedway - Innisfil, Ontario

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/can-am-midgets-set-schedule-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Gobbler Belongs To Danny Johnson​*
Danny Johnson brought down the curtain on the 2015 outdoor season at Accord Speedway Saturday afternoon.

For the first time in 27 years, a Northeast dirt-track event was held in December as the Ulster County facility hosted the rain-postponed 'Gobbler' special. Johnson guided Chris Gennarelli's No. 27J to victory in a down-to-the-wire 50-lap big-block/small-block modified feature before a packed grandstand on an unseasonably warm Saturday.

Johnson earned $5,695 for his efforts at the co-promotion involving speedway promoters Gary and Donna Palmer and Brett Deyo of BD Motorsports Media LLC.

"I always look forward to racing here at Accord," said a smiling Johnson afterward. "If it was closer, I'd be here more often. Thanks to the promoters for giving us a chance to race for this kind of money so late in the year. It feels good going into the winter.

"I can never remember racing this late in New York."

Johnson was a heat-race winner earlier in the afternoon and started from second in the main via a redraw of top qualifiers. At the start, he outgunned first-time Accord participant Tyler Siri to assume the lead.

The first 11 laps of the main spun off caution-free with Johnson approaching lapped traffic as the yellow lights flickered on.

On the ensuing restart, Siri - a regular on the New York circuit at Black Rock and Five Mile Point speedways - swept past Johnson to put his No. 5* into the top spot.

Following the race's second caution on the 20th lap, a heated green-flag stretch of 23 laps ensued with Siri leading Johnson and an impressive Billy Van Inwegen, at the controls of Dieter Schmidt's familiar yellow Lincoln Auto Body No. 5. With the leaders catching the back of the field and time winding down, the lead trio at times spread out three wide with Siri running the outside, Johnson the middle and Van Inwegen the extreme inside.

On lap 43, the race's complexion changed dramatically. A scramble on the backstretch resulted in Siri spinning at the entrance of turn three.

Johnson then reclaimed the lead over Van Inwegen. A tangle on the restart drew an immediate yellow. When starter Jeff Merkel unfurled the green, Van Inwegen edged ahead of Johnson entering turn one. Johnson, however, surged back ahead in turn two.

Johnson fended off Van Inwegen over the final seven laps to take the checkered and draw a buzz from the large crowd.

Van Inwegen finished an impressive second, turning around his streak of late-season bad luck since joining forces with iconic north Jersey owner Schmidt.

In his final ride for car owner Dave Zubikowski, Jeff Strunk earned a podium finish. Strunk methodically worked the inside lane from his eighth starting position to finish third.

Andy Bachetti secured fourth position on the final lap with an outside pass of Tyler Dippel. Bachetti had started sixth, dropped back early and rallied in the final laps. Dippel completed the front five.

Capital District star Tim Hartman Jr. invaded and drove to victory in the 25-lap Open vs. Crate 602 Sportsman main. Hartman earned $1,650 for his efforts: $1,500 from the posted purse and $150 from United Pump & Tank as the first Crate 602 engine across the line.

Hartman felt heavy pressure negotiating traffic in the final laps from Tyler Johnston, who finished a half car-length back in second. Third-generation driver Allison Ricci drove a consistent race to finish third, with 12-year-old rookie Leo Fotopoulos fourth and Randy Green, another third-generation driver, completing the front five.

A 10th-place starting position couldn't keep Ray Tarantino from earning a $1,000 payday in the Ron Wright Memorial 20-lap Street Stock/Pure Stock headliner. Tarantino, whose car was damaged in a heat-race incident, emerged unscathed in Victory Lane following a rough-and-tumble feature. Kyle Welsh, Jim Maher, Chris Kanuk and Bruce Gordon completed the front five.

Young Matt Shultz, son of modified driver Chris Shultz, won the 20-lap Slingshot main event worth $425. Shultz, running the outside lane, maintained his momentum - and the lead - to best Alan Kober at the checkered. Kober was the runner-up, followed by Alan Selemba, Hunter Lapp and Dale Kober.

Chris Kurtz had crossed the checkered first but was disqualified for losing a muffler during the event per Speedway Entertainment rules.

*The finish:*
Danny Johnson, Billy Van Inwegen, Jeff Strunk, Andy Bachetti, Tyler Dippel, Jerry Higbie Jr., Mike Ricci, Danny Tyler, Anthony Perrego, Chris Shultz, Jeff Heotzler, Jimmy Wells, Robbie Green, Bob McGannon, Dan Humes, Kurt Hundeland, Dom Roselli, Chuck McKee, Tyler Siri, Rich Eurich, Danny Creeden, Corey Lowitt, Jeremy Markle, Scott Ferrier, Dave Hinsch.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/northeast/the-gobbler-belongs-to-danny-johnson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gustin Doubles Up Turkey Bowl IX​*
Ryan Gustin walked away with two main event victories at Turkey Bowl IX held Saturday at Springfield Raceway.

The event had been postponed twice due to weather but this time Mother Nature cooperated with a huge field on hand to compete.

In Modified action, Gustin led from the pole and outpaced Scott Crigler as Logan Martin came in third.

In the Late Model main, Gustin also took advantage of the pole position and held back Shannon Scott who advance from the sixth starting spot.

Jeremy Payne wound up third ahead of Payton Looney and Charlie McKenna.

Ryan Gillmore topped the B-Mod division ahead of Kris Jackson and JC Morton. Kylan Garner was victorious in the Legend class.

*A-FEATURE RESULTS
Turkey Bowl IX
Springfield Raceway
Springfeild, MO*

Sat. December 5, 2015

*MODIFIED - A-FEATURE*

Finish Start Car Driver Hometown Points
1 1 19R Ryan Gustin Marshaltown , Ia 100.00
2 4 12 Scott Crigler Alton , Mo 95.00
3 2 36 Logan Martin West Plains, Mo 91.00
4 7 9 Ken Schrader - 87.00
5 6 85. Jody Tillman Branson West, Mo 84.00
6 19 12D Scott Drake Webb City, Mo 81.00
7 15 186 Jeremy Payne , Mo 78.00
8 13 92M Josh Most - 76.00
9 5 1XX Matt Johnson Archie , Mo 74.00
10 9 3 Danny Womack Bixby , Ok 72.00
11 17 26K Kevin Blackburn Fulton , Mo 70.00
12 20 596 Chad Lyle Oak Grove, Mo 68.00
13 10 35 Jerry Lankton Lampe , Mo 66.00
14 18 27T Bob Test Jefferson City, M 64.00
15 16 73 Mickey Burrell Fair Grove, Mo 62.00
16 11 15M Shane Demey Dennison , Ia 60.00
17 8 28 Peyton Taylor Batesville , Ar 58.00
18 14 26P Bobby Pearish Oronogo , Mo 56.00
19 12 21 Jackie Dalton Carthage , Mo 55.00
20 3 8S Jon Sheets Nevada , Mo 54.00

*LATE MODELS - A-FEATURE*

Finish Start Car Driver Hometown Points
1 1 19R Ryan Gustin Marshaltown , Ia 20.00
2 6 4 Shannon Scott Henryetta , Ok 18.00
3 10 186 Jeremy Payne - 17.00
4 4 15A Payton Looney - 16.00
5 9 22 Charlie Mckenna , Ia 15.00
6 2 4X Josh Poe Drexel , Mo 14.00
7 11 10M Jacob Magee Caney , Ks 13.00
8 8 0 Dewayne Keifer - 12.00
9 5 83 Chuck Comer Joplin , Mo 11.00
10 13 21D Mark Daye Webb City, Mo 10.00
11 12 2 R.d. Peterson Springfield , Mo 9.00
12 14 20 Darrell Mooneyham Verona , Mo 8.00
13 3 12 Shannon Brack Jonesboro , Ar 7.00
14 15 14X Chuck Melloway Hallsville , Mo 6.00
15 7 91 Eddie Martin Tahlequah , Ok 5.00

*B-MOD - A-FEATURE*

Finish Start Car Driver Hometown Points
1 12 66 Ryan Gillmore Springfield , Mo 100.00
2 11 65 Kris Jackson Lebanon , Mo 95.00
3 2 18&#8230; Jc Morton Springfield , Mo 91.00
4 3 095 Josh Stephens Buckner , Mo 87.00
5 5 71 Jimmy Body Iii - 84.00
6 8 50 Kaeden Cornell - 81.00
7 10 11T Carl Murphy Caulfield , Mo 78.00
8 9 20 Al Ferguson Adrian , Mo 76.00
9 18 51X Michael Stake Phillipsburg , Mo 74.00
10 17 68M. Dean Wille Warrensburg , Mo 72.00
11 6 44S Gene Sisco Alton , Mo 70.00
12 16 1/4 Aaron Scroggins Neosho , Mo 68.00
13 4 09JR Spencer Stephens Buckner , Mo 66.00
14 7 4W Jared Whitney Brookline , Mo 64.00
15 14 23 Michael Page Joplin , Mo 62.00
16 15 292 Kyle Thompson Joplin , Mo 60.00
17 13 44 James Thompson Springfield , Mo 58.00
18 20 51K Ken Walker Springfield , Mo 56.00
19 19 02 Blake Ellis Sarcoxie , Mo 55.00
20 1 36 Logan Martin West Plains, Mo 54.00

*LEGEND - A-FEATURE*

Finish Start Car Driver Hometown Points
1 4 114 Kylan Garner Sarcoxie , Mo 20.00
2 2 3M James Mcdugle Quapaw , Ok 18.00
3 5 777 Grasyn Cox - 17.00
4 1 60 Wayne Johnston , Mo 16.00
5 6 29R Richard Powell Rogers , Ar 15.00
6 9 4D Don Luna St. James, Mo 14.00
7 7 75 Darrell Mcwhirter Bentonville , Ar 13.00
8 3 7. Josh Johnston - 12.00
9 11 74 Ty Mcwhirter - 11.00
10 12 82L Chris Luttrull Springfield , Mo 10.00
11 16 95 Jake Comer - 9.00
12 13 3C Chris Roessler Pineville , Mo 8.00
13 18 18 Tyler Horton Joplin , Mo 7.00
14 14 12 Dave Comer Joplin , Mo 6.00
15 15 85 Brandon Barrett Lowell , Ar 5.00
16 8 66D Drew Cobble Webcity , Mo 4.00
17 10 20H Steve Harshbarger Rolla , Mo 3.00
18 17 81 Doug Wilson Joplin , Mo 0.00 DNS

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/12/06/gustin-doubles-up-turkey-bowl-ix/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sand Jr. Chases Small Block Oswego Title​*
Ray Sand Jr., the son of longtime Oswego Supermodified contender Ray Sand Sr., is reloading for another shot at the Pathfinder Bank Small Block Super division in 2016 at Oswego Speedway.

Sand, who finished 26th in last year's SBS standings after running a part-time schedule, is working hard this off-season after acquiring a former Russ Brown Hedger chassis which will be fit with an all-new engine for the upcoming season.

An accomplished open-wheel Micro Sprint racer, Sand competed in only a handful of events in 2015 at Oswego with a best finish of 16th position, but it was not for a lack of effort.

Along with primary sponsor Tandoi Asphalt and Seal Coating as well as associate sponsors The Tint Shop, Ken's Auto Repair, Guglielmos Sauce, and RPM Auto Enterprises, Sand and team have committed to another go at the "Steel Palace" and will be primed and ready to leave their mark at Oswego in 2016.

The 66th season of racing at Oswego Speedway will begin on Saturday, May 14 with the Novelis Supermodifieds, Pathfinder Bank SBS, as well as the Race of Champions Asphalt Modified Richie Evans Memorial 61.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../ray-sand-jr-chases-small-block-oswego-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eldora Offers $100K For Four-Crown Sweep​*
Eldora Speedway has always awarded big money and the 35th Four-Crown Nationals are no different. The track announced Wednesday that a $100,000 bonus will be awarded to a driver who wins all four races in the historic event.

For the first time since 2007, the Four Crown will have four races on Saturday, Sept. 24, 2016 as the All Star Circuit of Champions have been added to the event, joining the USAC Silver Crown, National Sprint Car and Midget Championships.

If a driver wins any three events on Saturday, a $25,000 bonus will be paid out.

"One of goals with returning the Four Crown to four divisions on Saturday was to give the USAC and All Star drivers an Eldora-like prize to go after," said Roger Slack, general manager of Eldora Speedway. "As race fans, I believe we're enjoying this latest era of drivers who are proving to be both extremely versatile and competitive in midgets, champ cars and with or without a wing on a sprint car. With four wins and the $100,000 bonus we're putting up, one of these drivers could elevate to superstar status on that Saturday, Sept. 24."

Jack Hewitt is the only driver to win the Four Crown as in 1998 he won all three USAC races plus the UMP Modified race, which was the fourth race. Kyle Larson won the three USAC divisions in 2011 as the World of Outlaws ran as Crown No. 1 the night prior of the Friday/Saturday weekend.

Friday, Sept. 23, will again kick off the weekend with the World of Outlaws along with the Eldora Stock cars. Victory in these races does not count as part of the "Four Crown."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/eldora-offers-100k-for-four-crown-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wilson To Take On World Of Outlaws​*
There is officially a new outlaw in town.

Greg Wilson confirmed on Friday afternoon during the PRI Trade Show at the Indiana Convention Center that he would take his No. w20 sprint car operation on the road full time with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series in 2016.

The team will receive primary sponsorship support from longtime partner Hercules Tires.

"You take a lot risk driving race cars and to have my own team and to have all the support that we've had, it has been awesome but it has been very nerve wracking," said 40-year-old Wilson. "We're really excited that Hercules is giving us the opportunity and help with our other partners to move to the World of Outlaws full time in 2016.

"The only thing I've ever wanted to do was to drive a sprint car and to do it at the most elite level, I mean it is a dream come true," Wilson said.

Wilson, a two-time UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions titlist, said he began discussions with Hercules Tires earlier this year about potentially taking on the full World of Outlaws schedule. He scored his first World of Outlaws victory at Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio, at around the same time, something Wilson says was a major help when it came to pulling the program together.

"Very few people get the opportunity to win Outlaw shows," Wilson said.

"We've been working with Hercules and in discussions since, I don't know, mid-August on. What better time to have an Outlaw win at one of the most famous race tracks in the country when you're in the middle of discussions with a primary partner that you're wanting to taking Outlaw racing? It was huge."
The biggest challenge that Wilson expects to face will be the logistics of keeping his team on the road full-time while also trying to maintain a comfortable family life with his wife and two daughters.

"The logistics are a lot different. When you leave to go to Florida for February, if you leave from Florida and head west you're basically out on the road until April," Wilson said. "Our shop is based in Findley, Ohio, so we won't be coming back to the shop. Logistically that'll be a little bit of an issue.

"Taking my family on the road, to be honest that has been my biggest worry through the whole thing. I have two daughters, one is in first grade. We've checked into all the home schooling stuff and stuff like that. It's kind of irrelevant from racing, but my family is really, really important to me. Really that is the biggest thing I have wrestled with," Wilson said.

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season opens Feb. 12 at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/wilson-to-take-on-world-of-outlaws/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motter Signs Blaney For Part-Time Effort​*
Two names familiar to sprint car racing fans will unite beginning next season.

Dave Blaney will drive the familiar yellow No. 71m sprint car owned by Dan Motter on a limited schedule expected to be between 40 and 50 races next season.

Motter was expected to shut down his team this winter after racing on the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series trail for two seasons with Joey Saldana at the wheel, but instead will team with Blaney picking and choosing their events while focusing on the sport's biggest races.

"I've been talking to Dave for a while," Motter said Friday afternoon during the PRI Trade Show. "When the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season ended I knew we weren't going to have the funding to run the full schedule in 2016 and I knew that was Joey's desire. So I started looking for another driver.

"I really want to run the full World of Outlaws season in 2017," Motter continued.

"If I'm going to do that I have to stay on track in 2016. I can't just park it in the garage if I am going to find a sponsor. If I'm going to do that I need a driver with a driver who has some name recognition. Dave is the first guy I thought of. His son has a solid ride with Penske and he's free to do what he wants to do and he is a class guy."

Blaney, who won the 1995 World of Outlaws championship is looking forward to the coming season.

"It is a very cool thing," Blaney said. "It will be a part time schedule. I still want to go to a lot of Ryan's races and Tom wanted to cut back from a full-time schedule. I was going to do that with my own car anyway.

"There are more good races now than ever between the World of Outlaws, All Stars, NSL and all the Pennsylvania races. It's a great time to be a sprint car racer.

The team will move its base of operations from Motter's Minnesota shop to Blaney's Charlotte, N.C., headquarters and will campaign J&J chassis with Speedway Engines power.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ars/motter-signs-blaney-for-part-time-effort/


----------



## Ckg2011

*First Look: American Sprint Car Series Schedule​*
The 2016 season for the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network represents a milestone for the nation's largest Sprint Car sanctioning body, as it marks the 25th year of action across the United States. At the first look, 41 dates have been confirmed with a handful of additional stops in the works with news of those coming in the next month.

A 15 place, $250,000 point fund will again be in place with the winner of the 2016 edition again receiving a check for $60,000. Along with guaranteed point fund, tow money packages will again be in place for the Top 12 teams with several crown jewel events in line, as well as the addition of the Lucas Oil ASCS Triple Crown which will consist of the Arnold Motor Supply ASCS 360 Knoxville Nationals, the second annual High Roller Classic, and the sixth annual Hockett/McMillin Memorial. Details on the Triple Crown will be released in the coming weeks.

Slated to kick off with a double header weekend between the Golden Triangle Raceway Park in Beaumont, Texas on Friday, March 11 and Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas on Saturday, March 12, the start to the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour's 25th year correlates with the kick off to the Griffith Truck and Equipment ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Southern Trailer Works 15th year of competition.

Followed up with the series debut at the Heart O' Texas Speedway in Waco, Texas on Thursday, March 17, the 43rd annual Devil's Bowl Spring Nationals follows the next two nights. The following Saturday adds another new facility at the Bronco Raceway Park in Cleveland, Texas.

April is in the works as the Rock 'N Roll 50 presented by TBJ Promotions ends out the month. May welcomes the series return to the second of three TBJ Promotions events on the calendar with the series third attempt at the Lakeside Speedway in Kansas City, Kan. on Thursday, May 5. The date correlates with NASCAR at the Kansas Speedway. A staple of the National Tour lineup since 1993, Little Rock's I-30 Speedway follows on Saturday, May 7.

One of the biggest shifts in the National Tour's lineup is the Texas Motor Speedway Dirt Track. Normally a single night affair in the month of September, the Texas World Dirt Track Championship on Friday, May 14 and Saturday, May 14 will now include the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series along with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products. Sprint Cars will still be a part of the September U.S. Dirt Track Championship, but will be a single night affair with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products.

Ending out May with the series return to the Belleville High Banks in Belleville, Kan. The month of June begins with a Trio of new facilities as Plymouth Speedway in Plymouth, Indiana welcomes the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series into the Hoosier State for the first time since the year 2000 on Wednesday, June 1.

Taking on Michigan's finest open wheel talent for the first time on Friday, June 3, the National Tour heads for the Hartford Speedway in Hartford, Mich. with a quick jog back to Indiana for the series debut at the Brownstown Speedway in Brownstown, Ind.

ASCS Sizzlin' Summer Speedweek follows with the Route 66 Motor Speedway in Amarillo, Texas welcoming the series back for the first time since 2003 on Saturday, June 11. A date that has been at the Devil's Bowl Speedway the past few years, the tricky half-mile will test the waters of a Tuesday night show. Lawton Speedway in Lawton, Okla. follows on Wednesday, then it's off to Creek County Speedway in Sapulpa, Okla., then Salina Speedway in Salina, Kan. and finally the finale at Lucas Oil Speedway in Wheatland, Mo.

From the Midwest to the Northwest, the first crown jewel of the season lies at the Skagit Speedway with $15,000 to win Dirt Cup No. 45 happening June 23 through June 25 at the famed oval in Alger, Wash. The second annual Fred Brownfield Classic the following Independence Day Weekend, series officials are working closing with several tracks along the west coast with plans of an additional three to four nights before making the turn east.

July 15 at the Electric City Speedway in Great Falls, Mont. with the Billings Motorsports Park the following night, the series keeps the trek back towards Knoxville with stops at the Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, S.D. on Friday, July 22 and Gillette Thunder Speedway on Saturday, July 23.

To the legendary Knoxville Raceway for the now $15,000 to win Arnold Motor Supply ASCS 360 Knoxville Nationals on August 4, 5, and 6 at the famed half-mile, the next new addition of the history books hits just after the Knoxville Nationals at Farmington, Missouri's Saint Francois County Speedway on Saturday, August 20 which takes the lead in into the second annual $15,000 to win Casey's General Store High Roller on Sunday, August 21.

With dates still in the works throughout September, the month will end with the expanded sixth annual Jesse Hockett / Daniel McMillin Memorial at Lucas Oil Speedway. Going to three nights of action on September 22, 23, and 24 the finale will see the winner walk away with $10,000.

A quick trip to Colorado sees the series' first trip to the Fairground Speedway in Cortez, Colorado with the ASCS Southwest Region on Friday, September 30 followed by the second annual Joe Herrera Memorial at the Aztec Speedway on October 1, marking the first time the National Tour has seen the quarter-mile since 2003. As of now, the Devil's Bowl Winter Nationals ends out the 2016 lineup on October 14 and 15.

For the 2016 season, every night of the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network will again be broadcast live on Racinboys.com with an added twist of the launch of the all new Lucas Oil Racing website at http://www.lucasoilracing.tv which is a 24-hour online channel completely dedicated to Motorsports which operates off a monthly subscription that starts as low as $4.99 a month. Details on broadcasts will be released after the first of the year. Scott Traylor will again host the Racinboys.com broadcast.

Along with the all new Lucas Oil Racing TV, MAVTV has picked up an aggressive broadcast schedule for the 2016 season which will cover the 2016 ASCS Sizzlin' Summer Speedweek in its entirety for the first time, giving tracks like Route 66 Motor Speedway, Lawton Speedway, Creek County Speedway, and the Salina Speedway their debut on the nation's home of Motorsports Action. Dirt Cup at the Skagit Speedway, the Fred Brownfield Classic, the ASCS 360 Knoxville Nationals, and the Hockett/McMillin Memorial are also on the tentative lineup for MAVTV broadcasts.

Matt Ward will again head up the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network as the National Coordinator and Competition Director.

With the indoor racing season of the Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout and Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals in full swing, updates on the 2016 lineup will be posted in the coming months.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Amer...esented-by-the-MAVTV-Motorsports-Network.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Continued from above:*

*First Look: 2016 Lucas Oil ASCS Lineup:*

* 3/11/2016 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas 
* 3/12/2016 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas 
* 3/17/2016 - Heart O' Texas Speedway - Waco, Texas 
* 3/18/2016 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas 
* 3/19/2016 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas 
* 3/25/2016 - TBA 
* 3/26/2016 - Bronco Raceway Park - Cleveland, Texas 
* 4/30/2016 - Riverside International Speedway - West Memphis, Arkansas 
* 5/5/2016 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kansas 
* 5/7/2016 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Arkansas 
* 5/13/2016 - Texas Motor Speedway - Fort Worth, Texas 
* 5/14/2016 - Texas Motor Speedway - Fort Worth, Texas 
* 5/29/2016 - Belleville High Banks - Belleville, Kansas 
* 6/1/2016 - Plymouth Speedway - Plymouth, Indiana 
* 6/3/2016 - Hartford Speedway - Hartford, Michigan 
* 6/4/2016 - Brownstown Speedway - Brownstown, Indiana 
* 6/11/2016 - Route 66 Motor Speedway - Amarillo, Texas** 
* 6/14/2016 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas** 
* 6/15/2016 - Lawton Speedway - Lawton, Oklahoma** 
* 6/16/2016 - Creek County Speedway - Sapulpa, Oklahoma** 
* 6/17/2016 - Salina Speedway - Salina, Kansas** 
* 6/18/2016 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Missouri** 
* 6/23/2016 - Skagit Speedway - Alger, Washington** 
* 6/24/2016 - Skagit Speedway - Alger, Washington** 
* 6/25/2016 - Skagit Speedway - Alger, Washington** 
* 7/1/2016 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Washington** 
* 7/2/2016 - Grays Harbor Raceway - Elma, Washington** 
* 7/6/2016 - TBA 
* 7/8/2016 - TBA 
* 7/9/2016 - TBA 
* 7/15/2016 - Electric City Speedway - Great Falls, Montana 
* 7/16/2016 - Billings Motorsports Park - Billings, Montana 
* 7/22/2016 - Black Hills Speedway - Rapid City, South Dakota 
* 7/23/2016 - Gillette Thunder Speedway - Gillette, Wyoming 
* 7/31/2016 - TBA 
* 8/4/2016 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa 
* 8/5/2016 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa 
* 8/6/2016 - Knoxville Raceway - Knoxville, Iowa** 
* 8/20/2016 - St. Francois County Raceway - Farmington, Missouri 
* 8/21/2016 - Missouri State Fair Speedway - Sedalia, Missouri 
* 8/24/2016 - TBA 
* 8/26/2016 - TBA 
* 8/27/2016 - TBA 
* 9/22/2016 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Missouri** 
* 9/23/2016 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Missouri** 
* 9/24/2016 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Missouri** 
* 9/30/2016 - Fairgrounds Speedway - Cortez, Colorado 
* 10/1/2016 - Aztec Speedway - Aztec, New Mexico 
* 10/14/2016 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas 
* 10/15/2016 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas

*Subject to change without notice. 
**Tentative dates for MAVTV production

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Amer...esented-by-the-MAVTV-Motorsports-Network.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*All Star Circuit of Champions Schedule Released​*
*2016 Schedule*
http://www.allstarsprint.com/schedule/

The All Star Circuit of Champions will move ahead into the 2016 season with a full slate of scheduled competition, with race dates ranging from early February until late October. "America's Series" will headline 51 dates during the new year, visiting seven different states and nearly 30 different facilities along the east coast, Northeast and Midwest. As traditional, the All Star Circuit of Champions will begin their new campaign in the "Sunshine State" during the early weeks of February, showcasing talent on February 5-6 at Bubba Raceway Park near Ocala, Florida, as well as on February 10-11 at Volusia Speedway Park near Barberville, Florida. The four Florida dates will coincide with the annual Bubba Army Winter Nationals and DIRTcar Nationals.

"We are really excited about next year's schedule, we've added seven tracks to slate in 2016," said Tony Stewart, owner of the All Star Circuit of Champions. "I can't wait to get to Ocala and Volusia in less than three months and I know many of our teams feel the same way."

The All Star Circuit of Champions will continue their 2016 campaign with a busy spring stretch consisting of 15 events between March 26 and June 11. The Series will visit dirt venues in Ohio, Pennsylvania, Illinois, Michigan, and Wisconsin during the early months of 2016, all before transitioning into the newest edition of Ohio Sprint Speedweek in late June. Spring travel plans include a Friday, May 20th appearance for the first time at the Lincoln (Illinois) Speedway.

The 34th edition of Ohio Sprint Speedweek will return to the All Star headlines between June 17 and June 25, kicking off with action at Attica Raceway Park. Speedweek competitors will hit the Ohio dirt on nine consecutive occasions, visiting nine different facilities all across the "Buckeye State." Ohio Sprint Speedweek will conclude with a $10,000-to-win finale on Saturday, June 25, at the Fremont Speedway in Fremont, Ohio.

All Star competition will resume immediately after Ohio Sprint Speedweek. The 2016 schedule boasts a busy second half season, which includes returning to areas of Michigan, Ohio, and Pennsylvania. Competitors will also experience a taste of Indiana soil during the downhill segment of 2016, visiting Kokomo Speedway for the two-day "Dirt Classic Indiana" on July 22-23. A scheduled stop to the Brownstown Speedway is also on the late season agenda.

Adding even more excitement to the 2016 season, the All Star Circuit of Champions will join the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series and the United States Auto Club (USAC) during Eldora Speedway's Four Crown Nationals in late September. All Star competitors will take to the Eldora Speedway half-mile on Saturday, September 24, becoming Eldora's fourth open wheel division for the weekend spectacle. The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series will open the two-race weekend with action on Friday, September 23, followed by all three USAC national divisions and the All Stars on Saturday, September 24.

A full weekend at Atomic Speedway will conclude the 2016 All Star championship schedule. "America's Series" will invade the Chillicothe, Ohio, high banks for the final time next season on October 21-22 for two complete programs. The Friday night portion will award a $5,000 winner's share, followed by the 2016 All Star Circuit of Champions finale on Saturday night worth $20,000.

"Our hats off to all the teams, fans, partners, track owners and promoters that helped make the ownership transition this past year so smooth for us," Stewart said. "We are just one piece of the equation to help continue to grow 410 racing around the country."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...r-Circuit-of-Champions-Schedule-Released.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Sprint League 2016 Schedule Released​*
The initial 2016 schedule for the National Sprint League 410 Sprint Car Series has been announced. The schedule encompasses over 30 events in six states. The schedule features a number of exciting return trips from its inaugural season as well as some much anticipated new venues.

Headlining the schedule will be the 38th Annual AGCO Jackson Nationals at the Jackson Motorplex in Jackson, Minnesota, September 2-4. For the first time, the Jackson Nationals will be a three-day event. Last year's winner, Sammy Swindell, walked away with a check for $25,000!

The $20,000 to win Front Row Challenge will again be a part of the schedule. One of the biggest events in all of sprint car racing will take place at the Southern Iowa Speedway in Oskaloosa, Iowa on Monday, August 8. A trio of "Dirt Classic" events presented by Kasey Kahne are on the schedule as well. On May 6, the "Dirt Classic" at I-80 Speedway will pay $10,000 to the winner. Two non-point September events in Pennsylvania including a $20,000 to win event at Lincoln Speedway are a part of the schedule as well.

Knoxville Raceway in Iowa will host a total of ten events. Highlighting the shows at the "Sprint Car Capital of the World" will be a big two-day show over the Fourth of July weekend featuring Fireworks on Saturday, July 2. Jackson Motorplex in Minnesota will also play host to multiple NSL events on Friday nights. In addition to the Jackson Nationals, the revamped speed plant will be the site of the Folkens Brothers Trucking Spring Nationals on May 13, and the Jackson County Fair race on July 29.

Other return venues for the NSL include their season opener at 34 Raceway in West Burlington, Iowa on April 9, and the St. Francois County Raceway near Farmington, Missouri on May 27. At the conclusion of the season, the NSL will be part of the track's traditional Queen's Royale as well, September 30 and October 1. The series also returns to the Iowa State Fair Speedway in Des Moines on May 29 and the Hancock County Speedway near Britt, Iowa on July 31.

New tracks for the NSL in 2016 include Mason City Motor Speedway in Mason City, Iowa on June 19, the Clay County Fair Speedway in Spencer, Iowa on September 16 and US36 Raceway near Cameron, Missouri on September 17. The latter two shows will be co-sanctioned with the World of Outlaws. A total of four shows will be co-sanctioned with the WoO. Jackson Motorplex and Cedar Lake Speedway near New Richmond, Wisconsin will also host both series.

*2016 National Sprint League 410 Series Schedule*

Saturday, April 9 - 34 Raceway, West Burlington, IA 
Friday, May 6 - I-80 Speedway, Greenwood, NE (Dirt Classic) SP 
Friday, May 13 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN (Folkens Brothers Trucking Spring Nationals) 
Friday, May 20 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN 
Saturday, May 21 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA 
Friday, May 27 - St. Francois County Raceway, Farmington, MO 
Saturday, May 28 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA 
Sunday, May 29 - Iowa State Fair Speedway, Des Moines, IA 
Friday, June 3 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN 
Saturday, June 4 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA 
Friday, June 17 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN 
Saturday, June 18 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA 
Sunday, June 19 - Mason City Motor Speedway, Mason City, IA 
Friday, June 24 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN (w/ World of Outlaws) SP 
Saturday, June 25 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA (Mid-Season Championship) 
Friday, July 1 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA 
Saturday, July 2 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA (Fireworks) 
Friday, July 8 - Cedar Lake Speedway, New Richmond, WI (w/ World of Outlaws) SP 
Friday, July 22 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN 
Saturday, July 23 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA 
Friday, July 29 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN (Fair Race) 
Saturday, July 30 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA 
Sunday, July 31 - Hancock County Speedway, Britt, IA 
Monday, August 8 - Southern Iowa Speedway, Oskaloosa, IA (Front Row Challenge) SP 
Saturday, August 27 - Knoxville Raceway, Knoxville, IA (Season Championship) 
Friday, September 2 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN (Jackson Nationals) SP 
Saturday, September 3 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN (Jackson Nationals) SP 
Sunday, September 4 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN (Jackson Nationals) SP 
Monday, September 5 - Jackson Motorplex, Jackson, MN (Jackson Nationals Rain Date) SP 
Friday, September 9 - TBA 
Saturday, September 10 - TBA 
Friday, September 16 - Clay County Fair Speedway, Spencer, IA (w/ World of Outlaws) SP 
Saturday, September 17 - US36 Raceway, Cameron, MO (w/ World of Outlaws) SP 
Friday, September 23 - TBA, (PA Dirt Classic) NP 
Saturday, September 24 - Lincoln Speedway, Abbottstown, PA (PA Dirt Classic) NP 
Friday, September 30 - St. Francois County Raceway, Farmington, MO 
Saturday, October 1 - St. Francois County Raceway, Farmington, MO (Queen's Royale)

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Nati...print-Car-Series-2016-Schedule-Announced.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*2016 World of Outlaws Schedule Announced​*
*2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Schedule*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/World-of-Outlaws/Schedule.aspx?SubSeriesID=5&YearID=45

The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series announced its 2016 schedule today during the Performance Racing Industry Trade Show. The season which has 93 scheduled dates and takes the series to 52 different tracks in 24 states and one Canadian province features new facilities, new big events and promises some of the fiercest competition in the nearly 40 year history of the series.

The Outlaws kick off their 2016 season at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Florida, February 12 to 14, for DIRTcar Nationals. The annual tradition features three nights of racing at the world's fastest half-mile dirt track. To the DIRTcar Nationals champion goes the coveted 'Big Gator.'

That coveted prize is the first in a season that from February to late October includes some of the biggest events in sprint car racing - and in all of motorsports.

Eldora Speedway's Kings Royal expands to three days in 2016, July 14 to 16, with the addition of a new Thursday night kickoff event, the 'Jokers Wild.' The Ironman 55 returns to Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 on August 5 and 6 as series competitors work to prove who the strongest man is. Out west, the Outlaws battle the fierce competition in California at Silver Dollar Speedway's Gold Cup on September 9 and 10. In Pennsylvania, at the historic Williams Grove Speedway, the Outlaws battle the Posse during the expanded three-day, $50,000-to-win National Open.

The biggest event of them all though is the $150,000-to-win Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway, August 10 to 13. Reigning series champion and now nine-time Knoxville Nationals champion Donny Schatz will be the driver to beat as the best sprint car drivers in the world converge on Iowa.

The World of Outlaws continues to add and build on weekend destination events throughout the 2016 schedule.

The Texas Outlaw Nationals, at the birthplace of the series, Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite, Texas, has quickly become a series and fan favorite. 'The Greatest Show on Dirt' returns for two-days on April 22 and 23. The FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas moves to Thursday and Friday, March 3 and 4 in 2016 to coincide with the NASCAR weekend at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Knoxville Raceway's spring World of Outlaws event expands to two nights, June 10 and 11.

The Outlaws take on Badlands Motor Speedway in Brandon, South Dakota for two blockbuster weekends in 2016. The Outlaws will celebrate Fourth of July weekend for the first time ever at the track. Then, the series returns August 19 and 21 for the first Rock N Roll Gold Cup with $50,000 to the winner.

"Every year we work hard to make the World of Outlaws schedule bigger and better than the year before," said World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers. "From February to October, the 2016 season promises to be filled with thrilling action at all of the new events and longstanding World of Outlaws traditions."

The series returns to several tracks after multi-year absences and takes on several more for the first time ever. Among the first-time tracks are Cotton Bowl Speedway in Paige, Texas on February 26, Arizona Speedway in Queen Creek, Arizona on March 6 and Plymouth (Indiana) Speedway on May 13.

Those tracks returning to the schedule after absences are Royal Purple Raceway Park, Ocean Speedway, Bakersfield Speedway, I-30 Speedway, Jacksonville Speedway, the Jackson Motorplex, US 36 Raceway, Lincoln Park Speedway, Hartford Speedway, Wilmot Speedway and Willamette Speedway.

The battle between the Outlaws and the Pennsylvania Posse begins on May 18 at Lincoln Speedway's Gettysburg Clash and continues with trips throughout the spring, summer and fall to Williams Grove Speedway and Port Royal Speedway.

Cedar Lake Speedway's two-day Sprint Car Showdown returns for the second year on July 8 and 9, and kicks off the 'Month of Money' with a $15,000-to-win prize on Saturday. The Brad Doty Classic which moves back to Attica Raceway Park follows that up on July 12. After taking on the Kings Royal, the Outlaws head to Lernerville Speedway in Sarver, Pennsylvania on July 19 for the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup.

The series makes two West Coast swings this season. The first, a six-week stretch to start the season from March 3 to April 18, takes the Outlaws to Nevada, Arizona and California. In September, the Outlaws return for a week-long stretch with stops in Washington, Oregon and California.

The Outlaws take one trip to Canada in 2016 on July 26 for Ohsweken (Ontario) Speedway's annual Six Nations Showdown.

The 2016 season will wrap up and the champion crowned October 27 to 29 at the 10th Annual Bad Boy Buggies World of Outlaws World Finals at The Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway in Concord, N.C. The season finale is one week earlier in 2016.

"With just nine weeks to go before DIRTcar Nationals, we couldn't be more excited to kickoff the season and write another chapter in the rich history of the World of Outlaws," said Reimers.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...aws-Sprint-Car-Series-Schedule-Announced.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Southern Outlaw Slate Taking Shape​*
Set to take on their first year under the ASCS banner, the Lucas Oil ASCS Southern Outlaw Sprints will take on tracks in five states across the southern United States with stops in Alabama, Florida, Mississippi, Tennessee, and Texas.

With 21 dates on the lineup so far, a handful of dates are still in the works to bring the series close to 30 nights. Spending much of the schedule in Florida and Mississippi, stops in Alabama, Tennessee, and Texas each number two.

All Tech Raceway in Lake City, Fla. kicks off the season on Feb. 5-6 with Hattiesburg Speedway in Hattiesburg, Miss. picking up March 4. With the inclusion into the ASCS brand, that means showdowns are in order as the Griffith Truck and Equipment ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Southern Trailer Works will go head-to-head with the Southern Outlaw Sprints at the Jackson Speedway in Jackson, Miss. On Friday, April 8 and Saturday, April 9. The following weekend is reserved as a rain date.

Moulton Speedway in Moulton, Ala. on April 29 is paired with the Cleveland Speedway in Cleveland, Tenn. on April 30.\

While details are still in the works for a three night swing through Florida, All Tech Raceway is tentatively scheduled for May 27 with Hendry County Speedway on May 28, followed by Bubba Raceway Park on May 29.

June 10 and 11 again sees a head-to-head with the ASCS Gulf South Region, but this time on their turf as the ASCS Southern Outlaw Sprints join up at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park in Beaumont, Texas and the Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas.

Tracks pairing again, Moulton Speedway in Moulton, Ala. on June 24 and Cleveland Speedway in Cleveland, Tenn. on June 25 ends out the month.
July kicks off at Hattiesburg Speedway in Hattiesburg, Miss. on July 1 and 2. July 15 and 16 are still in the works.

The season's final appearance at the Jackson Speedway in Jackson, MS. takes place on Aug. 12 and 13 with the season currently scheduled to end out with three nights at the Southern Raceway in Milton, Fla. on Sept. 2-4.

Tracks still in the works include LA 36 Speedway in St, Tammany, La. as well as Whynot Speedway Park in Meridian, Miss. and Outlaw Speedway in Biloxi, Miss. are in negotiation at the time of press.

*2016 Lucas Oil ASCS Southern Outlaw Sprints Tentative Schedule:*

Feb. 5 All Tech Raceway - Lake City, Fla.
Feb. 6 All Tech Raceway - Lake City, Fla.
March 4 Hattiesburg Speedway - Hattiesburg, Miss.
March 5 TBA
March 18 TBA
March 19 TBA
April 8 Jackson Motor Speedway - Jackson, Miss.
April 9 Jackson Motor Speedway - Jackson, Miss.
April 29 Moulton Speedway - Moulton, Ala.
April 30 Cleveland Speedway - Cleveland, Tenn.
May 13 TBA
May 14 TBA
May 27 All Tech Raceway - Lake City, Fla.
May 28 Hendry County Speedway - Clewiston, Fla.
May 29 Bubba Raceway Park - Ocala, Fla.
June 10 Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas
June 11 Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas
June 24 Moulton Speedway - Moulton, Ala.
June 25 Cleveland Speedway - Cleveland, Tenn.
July 1 Hattiesburg Speedway - Hattiesburg, Miss.
July 2 Hattiesburg Speedway - Hattiesburg, Miss.
July 15 TBA
July 16 TBA
Aug. 12 Jackson Motor Speedway - Jackson, Miss.
Aug. 13 Jackson Motor Speedway - Jackson, Miss.
Sept. 2 Southern Raceway - Milton, Fla.
Sept. 3 Southern Raceway - Milton, Fla.
Sept. 4 Southern Raceway - Milton, Fla.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-southern-outlaw-slate-taking-shape/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schuett Claims First Indy Invitational​*
Kyle Schuett held off a determined Tanner Thorson to win the inaugural Bad Boy Buggies Indy Invitational for midgets on Saturday night at the Bankers Life Fieldhouse.

Schuett started from the pole and led the entire 30-lap distance of the event, surviving a last-lap bump from Thorson in the final corner to earn his first career midget victory. The victory was worth $10,000.

Spencer Bayston, Chase Briscoe, NASCAR Sprint Cup Series regular Ricky Stenhouse Jr. and Shane Cottle rounded out the top five. Thorson fell back to sixth as a result of the contact on the final lap.

Mike Wheeler won the companion Outlaw Kart feature earlier in the night, pocketing $5,000.

*The finish:*
Kyle Schuett, Spencer Bayston, Chase Briscoe, Ricky Stenhouse Jr., Shane Cottle, Tanner Thorson, Anton Hernandez, Joey Saldana, Dave Darland, Chris Windom, Kyle O'Gara, Davey Ray, Chett Gehrke, Brady Bacon, Kyle Larson, Jonathan Beason, Danny Stratton, Alex Bright, Parker Price-Miller.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/schuett-claims-first-indy-invitational/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USRA Sets Iron Man Series Schedule​*
A tentative 2016 schedule of events for the USRA Holley Iron Man Series was announced by United States Racing Association officials Monday.

Entering its seventh season, the popular series for USRA Stock Cars and USRA B-Mods once again features a combination of both new venues and familiar facilities at 18 of the finest dirt ovals in Iowa, Kansas, Iowa, Minnesota and Missouri.

Both classes will be in action and sharing the spotlight on 28 nights during the 2016 campaign. USRA B-Mods will fly solo at nine events.

The USRA Holley Iron Man Series will run in conjunction with the United States Modified Touring Series (USMTS) at most events.

All USRA Holley Iron Man Series events also award USRA Weekly Racing Series national points. More information will be forthcoming in the next few weeks.

*2016 USRA Holley Iron Man Series Schedule*

March 18 - Caney Valley Speedway - Caney, Kan. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
March 19 - Humboldt Speedway - Humboldt, Kan. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
March 20 - I-35 Speedway - Winston, Mo. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
March 30-April 2 - Humboldt Speedway, Humboldt, Kan. (B-Mods)
April 22 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
April 23 - Randolph County Speedway - Moberly, Mo. (B-Mods)
April 24 - Atchison County Raceway - Atchison, Kan. (B-Mods)
May 25 - Crawford County Speedway - Denison, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
May 26 -Mason City Motor Speedway - Mason City, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
May 28 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
May 29 - Upper Iowa Speedway - Decorah, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
June 2 - Sioux Speedway - Sioux Center, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
June 3 - Rapid Speedway - Rock Rapids, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
June 29-30 - Mason City Motor Speedway - Mason City, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
July 1 - Fayette County Speedway - West Union, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
July 2 - Upper Iowa Speedway - Decorah, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
July 3 - Cresco Speedway - Cresco, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
July 7 - Hamilton County Speedway - Webster City, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
July 8 - Mason City Motor Speedway - Mason City, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
July 19 - Southern Iowa Speedway - Oskaloosa, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
July 20 - TBA - TBA (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
Aug. 4 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo. (B-Mods)
Aug. 25 - Hamilton County Speedway - Webster City, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
Aug. 26 - Rapid Speedway - Rock Rapids, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
Sept. 1 - Fairmont Raceway - Fairmont, Minn. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
Sept. 3 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
Sept. 4 - Cresco Speedway - Cresco, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
Sept. 17 - Upper Iowa Speedway - Decorah, Iowa (Stock Cars & B-Mods)
Sept. 22-24 - Deer Creek Speedway - Spring Valley, Minn. (B-Mods)
Oct. 13-15 - Lakeside Speedway - Kansas City, Kan. (Stock Cars & B-Mods)

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/usra-sets-iron-man-series-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Entries Push Past 200​*
The number of entries for the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire continues to grow as the 200 mark has officially been eclipsed with the deadline for discounted entry only days away.

Among the latest round of drivers to enter the indoor Midget racing spectacular is 2014 champion, Bryan Clauson, who will again be piloting the Dooling Machine/Rusty Kunz owned No. 63.

First appearing at the Chili Bowl in 2002, Clauson has garnered six A-Feature starts with four top-five runs and a top-ten in all six Saturday finale' appearances.

With Bryan's name now added to the list, the number of feature starters entered stands at 20 with nearly double that looking to make their first Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals appearance in 2016.

Moving the country count to four, Australia's Mitch Gladman will make his first trip across the pond to compete in the Chili Bowl in a Zero Motorsports entry. The United States, Canada, and United Kingdom are the other three countries currently scheduled to be represented.

Announced during the 2015 PRI Trade Show in Indianapolis this past weekend, Indiana's Chase Stockon was the recipient of the inaugural Tony Elliot Memorial Foundation sponsorship. Spearheaded by Tracy Hines, Stockon will pilot a car for Zach Daum Motorsports and is one of four cars scheduled to be in the Daum pit area.

With several teams continuing to finalize their rosters, the entry list for the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire is currently on pace with 2015 which had 206 entries received as of December 15, 2014; giving serious reality to another 300 plus Chili Bowl car count. The record set at the 2015 edition is 326.

The current number of entries is 204 with 189 confirmed drivers. Chili Bowl qualifying nights are in the works and will be released at the end of December just prior to the 31st annual Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout which kicks off on December 30, 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...her-midgets/chili-bowl-entries-push-past-200/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pole Dash Added To Chili Bowl Friday​*
A bit of a change is in line for drivers who finish in the top-three on their qualifying night during the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire.

Whereas traditionally, a draw has been held following Friday night's races to determine the Top 12 lineup in Saturday's championship event, drivers will instead let their skills speak for themselves with head-to-head battles and a chance to rise from 12th to the pole of Saturday's A-Feature.

The traditional draw will still take place, but this is simply to determine the order of each two lap battle.

The format will work like this:

* The top three drivers in the Preliminary "A" Main finishes will qualify for Saturday's "A" Main and will be locked into a Pole Dash on Friday night.

* Starting with the third place drivers, each will draw for positions 9-12. 
Second place drivers will draw for positions 5-8. Preliminary night winners will draw for positions 1-4.

* Once each of the 12 qualifying drivers have drawn, they will then race head-to-head starting with the drivers who drew 11th and 12th with the lower seeded driver getting lane choice.

* Drivers will run two (2) laps with the winner moving on to face the next lower seeded driver until the first 12 positions have been earned.

* The remainder of the field will consist of six (6) drivers who will advance from each B main to the A for a total of 24 cars (and one possible defending champion provisional.

Asked why to change, Competition Director, Matt Ward explained, "We watched this done at Knoxville this year and it really appealed to us. We want to give it a try and see how it works this year, but we fell that it will give the drivers a fairer shot at their starting position for Saturday's 55 lap feature event."

In talking with Mr. Ward, the subject of car appearance rules came up, and why they had to be put in place.

"The Chili Bowl has seen some wild designs, and that's part of what makes this event so unique, but it can also hurt the competition when you stray too far from the traditional Midget, and that is something we are having to address now with more and more cars running the square tail tanks," said Ward. "We have had to come up with a ruling on the square tank due to some teams modifying it to basically make it act like a wing, so we will be enforcing that this year as well."

The rule on the square tail tank reads:

* Square Tail Tanks that have been used in the past 5 years will be allowed on the car. Tail tanks must be smooth and cannot have any airfoils that would act is such a way as to produce downforce on the rear of the car. This includes Wickerbills, Side Panels, Spoilers, and Wings of any kind. Any team found to be in violation is subject to immediate disqualification and will not be allowed to resume until the infraction has been corrected.

Appearance rules put in place in 2015 will still be enforced, and read as such:

* Right and Left side cockpit body panels may be a maximum of thirty-six (36) inches high as measured from the bottom frame tube at rear motor plate and projected rearward twenty-three (23) inches with a minimum eight (8 ) inches vertical opening from the afore mentioned point forward, including side visor.

* Side visors on roll cage will be limited to eight (8 ) inches tall.

* Panels attached to nerf bars will not be permitted.

* All paneling must not extend past edge of frame rails more than thickness of material.

* One (1″) inch turnout allowed on all body and sail panel edges, except sun visor.

* The number of allowable wheels is restricted to two (2) front wheels and two (2) rear wheels on each car. Use of anything other than a wheel and tire assembly is prohibited.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/pole-dash-added-to-chili-bowl-friday/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dirt Track Ace Thomas Jr. Heads To ARCA​*
In a deal that was sealed just after last weekend's PRI show and ARCA Racing Series banquet, Kevin Thomas Jr. will join Cunningham Motorsports, piloting the No. 22 for the 2016 race season.

In what will be one of Thomas' first couple of asphalt starts, he will be entering the asphalt world at the very pinnacle of race tracks, Daytona Int'l Speedway.

Co-owner Kerry Scherer commented while making the announcement, "We are thrilled to have someone of KTJ's talent and character racing with Cunningham Motorsports in 2016. We hope to be a stepping stone on his way to a successful NASCAR career."

Thomas will join his new team in Daytona Beach, Fla., during the ARCA Series open test, scheduled for Jan. 15-16. He, like his new teammate, Chase Briscoe, will be testing on Friday only, as both drivers will be flying to Tulsa, Okla., for the Chili Bowl Finals on Saturday.

Kevin's first asphalt race will be the Zack Donatti Memorial Pro Late Model 100 race January 2 at New Smyrna Speedway, followed by the Pro Late Model World Series of Asphalt Stock Car Racing championships in February during Daytona Speed Weeks. Both of these events lead up to Thomas' ARCA Series debut in what is labeled as ARCA's Super Bowl.

Looking forward to his debut, Thomas said, "Daytona will be completely different from anything that I have driven. With all I have to learn about the draft and racing with air, my learning curve will have to be as short as possible."

The 24 year old driver, who has been racing since he was 13 years old, came to the ARCA Series through the Mini Sprints, USAC Non-Wing 410 Sprint Cars, Midgets and Wing Sprint Cars. Some of KTJ's favorite highlights have included his first win at Bloomington Speedway in 2012, winning three consecutive races during Indiana Sprint Week and his win in the 2013 Haubstadt Hustler at Tri-State Speedway.

In 2015, Thomas competed in over 105 races, with 10 victories and top-five finishes in almost 50 percent of the races.

After the announcement, Thomas said, "I want to thank Kerry (Scherer) and Briggs (Cunningham) for the opportunity to compete for the entire season in ARCA. It's good to be a part of an organization that has the same will to win that I have."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/dirt-track-ace-thomas-jr-heads-to-arca/


----------



## Ckg2011

*23 Events For ASCS Gulf South Region​*
The Griffith Truck and Equipment ASCS Gulf South Region presented by Southern Trailer Works has unveiled its 2016 lineup.

For the 2016 slate, 23 dates at 11 facilities will give fans and teams plenty to choose from with several bonuses and incentives in place throughout the year thanks to Griffith Truck and Equipment, Southern Trailer Works, MDS Boring, and Cooper Motorsports.

Kicking off the region's 15th anniversary, the series will team with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network on Friday, March 11 at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park in Beaumont, Texas and the Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas on Saturday, March 12.

Recently added to both lineups, the National and Regional clash continues at the Cotton Bowl Speedway in Paige, Texas on Friday, March 25 with both series debuting at the Bronco Raceway Park in Cleveland, Texas on Saturday, March 26.

The Nolen Wren Memorial begins the month of April at the Gator Motorplex on April 2 with the following weekend pitting the Gulf South Region against the newly sanctioned ASCS Southern Outlaw Sprints at the Jackson Motor Speedway on Friday, April 8 and Saturday, April 9.

The following weekend will serve as the season's lone rain date should it be needed.

Five nights of action in the month of May begins at the Heart O' Texas Speedway in Waco on Friday, May 6 with the series second visit on the season to the Bronco Raceway Park on Saturday, May 7.

Purchased by the Edwards family in 2015, promoter Martin Edwards will welcome the Gulf South Region at the RPM Speedway in Crandall, Texas on Friday, May 27 with the famed Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite on Saturday, May 28. Kilgore's Lone Star Speedway ends out the month on Sunday, May 29.

Stops at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park and Battleground Speedway on Friday, June 10 and Saturday, June 11, these dates serve as the second round head-to-head action with the ASCS Gulf South and Southern Outlaw Sprints.

The series sees action again on Saturday, July 2 at Bronco Raceway Park and Sunday, July 3 at the Shady Oaks Speedway in Goliad, Texas with the Firecracker 25 Weekend of Speed. Friday, July 22 sees the Region trek to the Heart O' Texas then Cotton Bowl Speedway on Saturday, July 23.

Into the final stretch, the Heart O' Texas again sees action on Friday, Aug. 19 with the Lone Star Speedway in Kilgore the following night.

The final three nights take place Labor Day Weekend with the Shady Oaks Speedway tentatively on Sept. 2, Battleground Speedway on Sept. 3, and finally ending the season where it began at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park on Sept. 4.

Claimed only a handful of times in the past year, a $1,000 bonus will again be in place for any driver who can sweep a weekend with the ASCS Gulf South Region. This includes weekends that are co-sanctioned with the ASCS Southern Outlaw Sprints and Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour.

During three night runs, the $1,000 will be offered to win two out of three, with a three night sweep earning an extra $2,000. The series will again offer payouts of $2,000 and $3,000 to win with all regional nights paying a minimum of $310 to start.

*2016 ASCS Gulf South Region Schedule*

March 11 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas
March 12 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas
March 25 - Cotton Bowl Speedway - Paige, Texas
March 26 - Bronco Raceway Park - Cleveland, Texas
April 2 - Gator Motorplex - Willis, Texas
April 8-9 - Jackson Motor Speedway - Jackson, Miss. (w/ ASCS S.O.S.)
May 6 - Heart O' Texas Speedway - Waco, Texas
May 7 - Bronco Raceway Park - Cleveland, Texas
May 27 - RPM Speedway - Crandall, Texas
May 28 - Devil's Bowl Speedway - Mesquite, Texas
May 29 - Lone Star Speedway - Kilgore, Texas
June 10 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas (w/ ASCS S.O.S.)
June 11 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas (w/ ASCS S.O.S.)
July 2 - Bronco Raceway Park - Cleveland, Texas
July 3 - Shady Oaks Speedway - Goliad, Texas
July 22 - Heart O' Texas Speedway - Waco, Texas
July 23 - Cotton Bowl Speedway - Paige, Texas
Aug. 19 - Heart O' Texas Speedway - Waco, Texas
Aug. 20 - Lone Star Speedway - Kilgore, Texas
Sept. 2 - Shady Oaks Speedway - Goliad, Texas
Sept. 3 - Battleground Speedway - Highlands, Texas
Sept. 4 - Golden Triangle Raceway Park - Beaumont, Texas

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/23-events-for-ascs-gulf-south-region/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC Expands National Midget Series For 2016​*
Twenty-three dates have been announced for the USAC National Midget series' 2016 calendar with four venues set to host their first USAC National Midget race.

The season kicks off on the dirt, indoors, on March 19 at the Southern Illinois Center in DuQuoin, Ill.

The facility has played host to several midget races in recent years, but this will mark the first points-paying USAC National Midget event at the track and the first points-paying, USAC National Midget race indoors since Kenny Irwin, Jr.'s victory at the Toronto SkyDome in 1993.

It also marks the USAC National Midgets' first event in DuQuoin, Ill. since Sleepy Tripp won a 50-lap race on the one-mile dirt oval at the DuQuoin State Fairgrounds in 1979.

Other new events on the 2016 schedule include a race at Montpelier (Ind.) 
Motor Speedway on May 31 to kick off the now six-race "Indiana Midget Week" slate. A double-header weekend at Riverside International Speedway on June 17-18 brings the USAC National Midgets to the state of Arkansas for the first time ever. The 76th running of the prestigious "Turkey Night Grand Prix" has found a new, but familiar home at Ventura (Calif.) Raceway. The oceanside dirt bullring hosted its only "Turkey Night" in 1997 with Billy Boat picking up the victory.

Traditional events make up the bulk of the schedule with the 3rd running of the Kokomo Grand Prix taking place on April 8-9. "Indiana Midget Week" has expanded to its largest slate ever with six races, beginning at Montpelier on May 31 before heading to Gas City I-69 Speedway on June 1, Putnamville's Lincoln Park Speedway on June 2, Bloomington Speedway on June 3, Lawrenceburg Speedway on June 4 and Kokomo Speedway on June 5.

The midgets hit the Heartland in early August when the series makes a return trip to Solomon Valley Raceway in Beloit, Kans. on Aug. 3, then heads to the Belleville (Kans.) High Banks for the 39th running of the legendary "Belleville Midget Nationals" on Aug. 5-6.

For a second consecutive season, the series returns for a trio of races in Pennsylvania for the newly-minted "Keystone Invasion." The three-race swing begins at Path Valley Speedway Park in Spring Run on Aug. 15, then heads to a yet-to-be-announced track on Aug. 16, before closing out the mini-series at Abbottstown's Lincoln Speedway on Aug. 17.

Eldora Speedway in Rossburg, Ohio once again carries the Midgets on the card for the traditional "4-Crown Nationals" on Sept. 24 as one of the four crowns along with the Silver Crown Championship Cars, AMSOIL National Sprint Cars and the All Star Circuit of Champions. If a driver is able to "sweep" all four feature events on Saturday night, he or she will take home a staggering $100,000 bonus. A $25,000 prize will go home with a driver who can win three of the four features.

The "Gold Crown Midget Nationals" returns to its traditional October date with three consecutive nights at Tri-City Speedway in Granite City, Ill. on Oct. 6-7-8 before the series closes out the Midwest portion of its season with the "Jason Leffler Memorial" on Oct. 21 at Wayne County Speedway in Wayne City, Ill.

*2016 USAC NATIONAL MIDGET SERIES SCHEDULE*

3/19	(i) DuQuoin, IL	Southern Illinois Center	
4/8	Kokomo, IN	Kokomo Speedway	Kokomo Grand Prix
4/9	Kokomo, IN	Kokomo Speedway	Kokomo Grand Prix
5/31	Montpelier, IN	Montpelier Motor Speedway	Indiana Midget Week
6/1	Gas City, IN	Gas City I-69 Speedway	Indiana Midget Week
6/2	Putnamville, IN	Lincoln Park Speedway	Indiana Midget Week
6/3	Bloomington, IN	Bloomington Speedway	Indiana Midget Week
6/4	Lawrenceburg, IN	Lawrenceburg Speedway	Indiana Midget Week
6/5	Kokomo, IN	Kokomo Speedway	Indiana Midget Week
6/17	West Memphis, AR	Riverside International Speedway	
6/18	West Memphis, AR	Riverside International Speedway	
8/3	Beloit, KS	Solomon Valley Raceway	Chad McDaniel Memorial
8/5	Belleville, KS	Belleville High Banks	Belleville Midget Nationals
8/6	Belleville, KS	Belleville High Banks	Belleville Midget Nationals
8/15	**Spring Run, PA	Path Valley Speedway Park	Keystone Invasion
8/16	**TBA	TBA	Keystone Invasion
8/17	**Abbottstown, PA	Lincoln Speedway	Keystone Invasion
9/24	Rossburg, OH	Eldora Speedway	4-Crown Nationals
10/6	Granite City, IL	Tri-City Speedway	Gold Crown Midget Nationals
10/7	Granite City, IL	Tri-City Speedway	Gold Crown Midget Nationals
10/8	Granite City, IL	Tri-City Speedway	Gold Crown Midget Nationals
10/21	Wayne City, IL	Wayne County Speedway	Jason Leffler Memorial
11/24 @Ventura, CA	Ventura Raceway	Turkey Night Grand Prix
Races marked with (i) represent an indoor race.
Races marked with ** represent a race with the ARDC Midgets.
Races marked with @ represent a race with the USAC Western Midgets

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/12/17/usac-expands-national-midget-series-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Among Latest Chili Bowl Entries As Count Reaches 280​*
The talent keeps pouring in for the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire, happening January 12-16, 2016 at the River Spirit Expo Center, as the latest count puts the number of entries at 280 with confirmed drivers currently at 258.

Compared to the entry list from nearly one year ago, press on December 20, 2014 showed 285 entries with 271 confirmed drivers, putting this year's confirmed driver count slightly behind, but still on pace for another Chili Bowl with 300 plus competitors.

Among the latest entries is the defending Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Champion, Rico Abreu, who will look to back up is 2015 success aboard a Keith Kunz Motorsports / Curb Agajanian, Toyota powered Bullet.

One of five in the Kunz camp for this coming Chili Bowl, Rico will be joined by fellow California native Kyle Larson as well as Nevada's Tanner Thorson who was recently named the 2015 National Midget Driver of the Year.

Looking to match the success of Hillenburg and put an Oklahoma native back in Victory Lane on Saturday night, Norman's Christopher Bell and Bixby's Shane Stewart fill out the five car camp. Stewart's ride is also due in part to Mike Larson. The last time Shane saw action on the quarter-mile Tulsa Expo Raceway was 2008.

Currently holding the longest streak of consecutive A-Feature starts, Tucson's Jerry *****, Jr. returns in the Wilke-Pak No. 5. *****' 2015 A-Feature start put the Arizona natives run to a dozen. In all, Jerry has 16 A-Feature starts with a pair of top-fives and six top-tens to his credit. He is currently second in all time A-Feature starts to Sammy Swindell who has made an astounding 22 A-Mains.

With plans to make his 2016 run at the Chili Bowl win No. 6, Sammy is the only driver in the field that was present at the inaugural Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals. Next closest would be Kevin Olson who can account for 10 A-Feature starts since 1988. Tim Siner and David Camfield each made their first trek to the Tulsa Expo Raceway in 1989.

Of the 211 drivers that can say they've made the cut in the Chili Bowl finale, 41 are currently entered with 52 others looking to do away with their rookie stripes. So far, drivers have entered from 204 municipalities, 32 states, and five countries (United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and the United Kingdom).

For fans still needing tickets, the only reserved seat ticket left is for Tuesday night. The only other option is a Pit Pass which gets you access to General Admission seating on the back stretch. It is first come, first served. Pit Passes are $45 per day (Tuesday-Friday) and $60 on Saturday. Pit Passes are sold at the event only.

Any driver wishing to participate must be a minimum of 16 years of age. Any driver in question will be required to present a copy of their Birth Certificate before their entry will be accepted. Teams can request qualifying nights. We will do our best to accommodate, but no guarantees are made that your request will be fulfilled.

For questions regarding entries, please contact Bryan Hulbert at (918 ) 838-3777. For questions regarding Parking, as well as event procedure and rulings, please contact Matt Ward at (918 ) 995-1650.

For more information, and continued updates on the Chili Bowl Nationals, log onto http://www.chilibowl.com.

Fans can also follow the Chili Bowl at http://www.Facebook.com/cbnationals and Twitter (@cbnationals).

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2015/12/18/abreu-among-latest-chili-bowl-entries-as-count-reaches-280/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thunderbowl Sets 2016 Event Schedule​*
The Merle Stone Chevrolet Thunderbowl Raceway has released its 2016 schedule of events which puts a focus on special shows throughout the campaign.

A total of 11 nights of action will be featured at the Tulare County Fairgrounds based third-mile clay oval this coming season. Highlights include the traditional double header weekend on March 11-12 showcasing the national traveling World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series.

For the second straight year the March extravaganza will be co-sanctioned by the California based King of the West Sprint Car Series. The USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series will be on hand both nights, while the Western RaceSavers will also compete during the Saturday finale.

Other highlights on the schedule include the annual Chris & Brian Faria Memorial on May 14, the third annual Peter Murphy Classic on July 22-23, the KRC Safety Fall Shootout on Oct. 8 and the season ending 23rd annual Southwest Contractors Trophy Cup on Oct. 20-22. All the top drivers from California and beyond will converge at the Trophy Cup, in what has become the biggest event in all of California sprint car racing.

The Peter Murphy Classic has also grown to be a big part of the Thunderbowl Raceway season and expands to a double header weekend this coming summer. The King of the West Sprint Car Series, USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series, Honda USAC Western Midget Series and Western RaceSaver sprint cars make up traveling divisions that have a heavy presence at the track.

Dirt modifieds will also make their return during the Faria Memorial in May.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/west/thunderbowl-sets-2016-event-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Shines During Breakthrough Season​*
The 2015 season is one that Clute, Texas, racer Aaron Reutzel won't soon forget. Nor will anyone who witnessed any of his exploits along the way.

The year started off on a strong note with the driver of the Shark-powered BC Fundz/Basic One Services No. 87 Triple X Sprint Car capturing his first career 410-ci win in the final leg of Cocopah Speedway's Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

The momentum carried on from there with Reutzel picking off another pair of Florida wins in February aboard the Wren Motorsports/Momentum Racing Suspensions machine. Those two were the first of seven overall Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour wins on a season that culminated with Reutzel and crew chief Don Grable capturing the $60,000 series title.

"We accomplished nearly everything we set out to do this season," Reutzel said. "The only goal we didn't reach was that we wanted to win eight ASCS National races and we ended up with seven, including the Short Track Nationals night at I-30 Speedway in October."

Still, with seven of his twelve overall wins coming in ASCS National Tour action, the season could be deemed nothing but a success for Reutzel and the Dissolvealloy Frac Ball Revolution team.

Along with the ASCS title worth $60,000, Reutzel also hooked up with the California-based Dennis and Theresa Roth Motorsports No. 83 team for a couple of West Coast weekends in July and then a trip to Iowa's cornfields in August.

The pairing was a good one, with Reutzel scoring an $11,000 victory in Tulare's Peter Murphy Classic and then earning Rookie of the Year honors at the prestigious Knoxville Nationals.

"It was a dream season for sure," Reutzel says. "We couldn't have really hoped for much more."

The Lucas Oil ASCS National title was at the forefront throughout for Reutzel and the Danny Sander Construction/ButlerBuilt team. Reutzel burst out of the gates quickly with a pair of Florida wins and a runner-up finish in East Bays King of 360's event to take the early points lead.

Reutzel added another handful of wins over the rest of tour including triumphs at Salina, Kan., on June 19, Great Falls, Mont., on July 17, Gillette, Wyo., on July 22, a $10,000 High Roller score at Sedalia, Mo., on Aug. 23 and then I-30 Speedway's Sprint Screamer in Little Rock, AR, on Oct. 29.

Even the best of times are occasionally interrupted by some tough times though. And this was no exception, with long-time supporter and family friend Bob Miller passing away in June.

Reutzel opted to miss one race on the National Tour to attend Miller's celebration of life, surrendering the series points lead in the process, albeit very briefly.

Reutzel rebounded with an emotional win at Salina, Kan., the following weekend to recapture a points lead that he would never lose grip of.

"That was a tough one," Reutzel recalls. "There were some ups and downs along the way, and that was definitely the toughest. It felt so great to get that win for Bob."

Finishing off the season with 18 top-fives and 26 top-tens in 32 ASCS National feature starts, Reutzel and the Lone Star Hydro Maintenance/Wright Way Logistics team ultimately took the title with a 49 point advantage over second place.

"That was priority number one for sure, if feels great to have achieved that," Reutzel said. "So many things have to go right along the way and you have to be prepared, it feels good to know that we were able to do it."

Then toss in some 410-ci exploits as well including a pair of wins and a strong Rookie effort at the Knoxville Nationals and an already great season becomes truly spectacular.

"We didn't have any specific goals with the 410 because we didn't really know how much opportunity we would have to race with them," Reutzel said. "I didn't know if we would be able to even race at the Knoxville Nationals, it was great to get the Rookie award and I can't thank Dennis and Theresa (Roth) for that opportunity."

Twelve wins and a $60,000 Lucas Oil ASCS National championship later, Aaron Reutzel is now a familiar name on the national scene.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cs/reutzel-shines-during-breakthrough-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NEMA President Reflects On 2015​*
Northeastern Midget ***'n President Russ Stoehr recently took time to reflect on 2015 season, a year that was highlighted by a diverse group of winners.

Among those highlights were two wins by three-time NASCAR Whelen Modified Tour champion Doug Coby, one on opening day at the Chemung Speedrome and one at New London-Waterford Speedbowl.

Jim Chambers took his first ever NEMA victory at Twin State Speedway and Joey Payne returned to NEMA victory lane after a two year hiatus at Monadnock Speedway after a hard fought victory over NEMA champion John Zych Jr.

Zych captured three wins, those coming at Thompson Speedway Motorsports Park, Oswego Speedway and Evans Mills Speedway, and Randy Cabral captured wins at Star Speedway and Thompson.

Todd Bertrand celebrated a victory after winning the Suzuki presents SPEED SPORT televised Boston Louis Memorial at Seekonk Speedway, and Seth Carlson took down an impressive Wings & Wheels win at the New-London Waterford. Alan Chambers secured Rookie of the Year honors.

In the NEMA Lites division, young star Anthony Payne bested veteran Randy Cabral for the season championship. Scott Bigelow captured his second consecutive owner's championship.

On the racing front, many highlights included Meg Cugini's first career win and P.J. Stergios' repeat win at the Boston Louis Memorial. Jim Cataldo was the NEMA Lites Rookie of the Year.

Stoehr has already been very busy working on the 2016 schedule for the group as a whole.

"Building on the momentum that was created over the last few years - in 2016, we are forging some important strategic partnerships with several facilities that are committed to both the NEMA brand and short track racing in general and are working on multiple dates at Waterford, Thompson, Star Speedway," Stoehr said.

Those facilities felt the same about NEMA.

"Thompson Speedway Motorsports Park enjoyed our expanded relationship with NEMA and the NEMA Lites in 2015. Both divisions were professionally organized and provided some ultra competitive racing on our five-eighths-mile oval.

Congratulations to John Zych and Anthony Payne as well as all other teams on their achievements this season. We look forward to seeing NEMA again in 2016," said Thomas Speedway Motorsports Park General Manager Josh Vanada.

"We can see that NEMA is on the up swing, and we want to partner with divisions that can both bring us consistent car count, and put on a great show," said Star Speedway Promoter Bobby Webber Jr. "We are excited to have NEMA return, and are looking forward to some great races over the year to come."

"NEMA is very excited to have secured multiple dates at all of these facilities for 2016," said Stoehr. "Between both divisions, we will have over 12 races at these facilities - Waterford, Thompson and Star - in 2016."

Stoehr recognizes the stereotype that had been cast over midget racing in the Northeast over the last fifteen years, and is working hard to educate racers who are interested in midget racing on both affordability and reliability.

"We had many races go green to checkered this year and 90 percent of our cars finish the race in both classes," Stoehr said. "That's a lot different than midget racing fifteen years ago. We have a tire rule that we actively police to keep costs down, and most teams are running engines between fifteen and twenty races before rebuilds in NEMA and multiple seasons in the Lites.

There are teams who have run the same engine eight seasons in the Lites with no rebuilds.

"If you look at the race cars that are winning - most are older cars that teams have refurbished over the years. John Zych Jr.'s Drinan car was built in 1999, and its the same car he has been running for the last six seasons," said Stoehr.

"These cars exist in garages - with engines, and often times can be purchased for under $15,000. Many of the Lites cars are fifteen year old cars that have been passed down through the years, and there are teams running in front who have less than a $10,000 total investment in their program. I'm not sure of a place where you can go this fast, put on a great race, and run for that price.

"The other nice thing is that midget racing is one of the only places where a father and son/daughter team can compete without having an army of a crew to work on the car. The club is great about helping people out and providing assistance at the track. The Zych family is a great example - most races its just the two of them at the race track," Stoehr said.

There are also changes being implemented in the Lites division to bring parody to the engine rules.

"We decided as a board that the Honda engine package was not the right decision for the club, so we have decided to put a moratorium on those going forward. We have a solid set of rules for the Focus engines and are looking forward to having the premier division on the East Coast for that engine package going forward," he said.

Stoehr is also excited about adding new venues to the docket for 2016.

"We have added a big Memorial Day weekend event to the schedule at Riverhead, and will be hosting a memorial race for Allan Cantor. That's a place we have wanted to go back to for a long time, and really appreciate the Partridge family giving us a shot to put on a show there," said Stoehr.

Stoehr is still working on the 2016 schedule, which he expects to publish in December.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/nema-president-reflects-on-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USMTS Adds Two Dates To Schedule​*
Two more shows have been added to the 2016 calendar for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

Officials from the United States Modified Touring Series announced Monday that a stop at the Frontier Sports Park in Fort Dodge, Iowa, is penciled-in for Wednesday, July 20, with a trip to the Adams County Speedway in Corning, Iowa, set for Thursday, Aug. 18.

The series last visited the Frontier Sports Park in 2012 when it was known as Mineral City Speedway. Ryan Gustin won that event en route to his second consecutive USMTS national championship, and leads all drivers with three career wins at the half-mile oval.

Nine-time USMTS national champ Kelly Shryock has two wins while Zack VanderBeek and Tommy Myer also have wins here.

It's been even longer since race fans at the Adams County Speedway has seen USMTS dirt modified racing grace the historic half-mile black clay in the Southwest corner of the Hawkeye State.

Jason Krohn won the most recent event in 2010 while Jon Tesch captured the first-ever show at ACS in 2004. In between, wins have also gone to Shryock, VanderBeek, Ryan Ruter, Al Hejna, Tony Fraise and Jason Hughes.

Shryock is the only repeat winner with three checkers to his credit.

The race will take place during the Hunt for the USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-modifieds/usmts-adds-two-dates-to-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knoxville Reveals 2016 Rule Changes​*
Knoxville Raceway officials have released rule changes for all three sprint car divisions for the 2016 season.

The majority of rule changes are safety related to protect both the competitors and the fans.

In 2016, kingpin tethers will be required in all classes, as well as steel fasteners on mud covers, and no slip tubing anywhere in the chassis for all cars competing at Knoxville Raceway.

For the World of Outlaws two-day event in June and the Knoxville Nationals in August, the 2 ½" x .083 axle will not be allowed. This axle will not be allowed in any events in 2017.

The 410 class will be limited to one allowed axle size in 2017, which will be a minimum diameter of 2 3/8″, and a minimum wall thickness of .095″.

"The rule changes that Knoxville Raceway has adopted for the 2016 season and beyond were done so after great consideration to the safety of our competitors and our fans," said Race Director John McCoy. "We want to follow the recommendations from the World of Outlaws, as well as other tracks and safety personnel that meet annually to update safety rules in our sport."

In the 305 class, cockpit adjustable wing sliders will be allowed in 2016 for the first time. Knoxville Raceway will also allow an approved spec engine for the first time.

"By allowing the drivers control over their top wing, we're hoping it helps them when the track slicks off," McCoy said. "We'll announce part numbers and more specifics on the spec engine soon. Other area tracks are have expressed interest in allowing these engines, as well, and with all of us on the same page, it keeps the rules more simple for the competitors."

The 410 class at Knoxville Raceway will be allowed to run a new 18″ right rear from Hoosier Tire. Teams will also have the option of using up to a 2″ wickerbill on the top wing. The 430 ci engine option will no longer be allowed.

"The new tire introduced by Hoosier is a harder compound," McCoy explained. "The hope is that these will make the cars more maneuverable than the softer 16″ tires we were using in the past. The harder compound may also allow teams to run longer without the need for tire changes."

While there were no major changes for the 360 class, changes in the rule book regarding sportsmanship and safety go across all classes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/plains/knoxville-reveals-2016-rule-changes/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Big Changes Ahead For Devil's Bowl​*
Devil's Bowl Speedway's landmark 50th season will be one to remember in 2016 as officials have overhauled the stock car racing schedule for the historic Rutland County facility.

The calendar will be packed with family-oriented NASCAR-sanctioned events on both of Devil's Bowl's race tracks - the fast half-mile paved oval and the tight three-tenths-mile clay oval - situated on Route 22A in West Haven, Vt.

The asphalt will make a big change as it moves to a new Saturday night slot at 6 p.m. beginning on May 21. The track had previously operated on Fridays.

The Bond Auto Parts Modified division will again headline the program in the NASCAR Whelen All-American Series presented by Yandow Sales & Service and John Deere, along with Central Vermont Motorcycles Late Models, Brileya's Chrysler-Jeep Renegades, and Portland Glass Mini Stocks.

Highlight events will include the return of the American-Canadian Tour late models for the People's United Bank 100 on June 4, the Coca-Cola Firecracker Spectacular on July 2, the fifth annual C.J. Richards Memorial 67 Modified event on Aug. 6, and the Vermont 200 Championship Weekend on Sept. 10-11.

The Devil's Bowl dirt track will also see big changes in its third season as the schedule sees a major expansion to 13 events primarily on Sunday evenings at 6 p.m.

The dirt track is scheduled to open on Sunday, May 22 and will also compete under NASCAR Whelen All-American Series sanction with the Sportsman Modified class as the headline division.

Support classes will include the Renegade and Mini Stock divisions and appearances by other divisions including the Sprint Cars of New England tour.

Dates for major special events on The Dirt Track will be announced soon, including The Stove Depot "King of the Clay" Sportsman 100 and the second annual Green Mountain Sprint Car Nationals. The asphalt and dirt tracks will run on back-to-back nights on eight different weekends during the season.

"This schedule is something that we're really proud of, and I personally can't wait for the 50th season of racing at Devil's Bowl," promoter Mike Bruno said. "There are still many more announcements that we'll be making during the winter that will only add to the excitement."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/northeast/big-changes-ahead-for-devils-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stenhouse Romps To DuQuoin Midget Glory​*
Ricky Stenhouse Jr. conjured memories of his breakout 2007 USAC season Saturday night as he passed Bryan Clauson with three laps to go to win the inaugural Junior Knepper 55 USAC midget special event at the Southern Illinois Center.

Stenhouse was caught up in a lap-one logjam, but recovered after restarting the event in the 20th and last position before making his way forward to the $3,000 payday.

After heat races and qualifying races accumulated finish and passing points to set feature lineups, Bryan Clauson earned the pole, but fellow front-row starter Tyler Thomas looped his mount in turn-one to set off the six-car stack-up.

Clauson led early and encountered the tail of the field on lap six, but that was no deterrent. Behind him, Joey Saldana worked to the inside of Chase Briscoe on lap nine to take the second spot. The pace was fast at the front, with the first half of the race clicking off with just one caution.

On lap 34, third-running Spencer Bayston looped in turn-one but was able to keep going, drawing a caution flag but assuming his position in the field as it was deemed an inadvertent yellow. Thomas, who was putting on a show with his drive back through the field without the aid of cautions, benefitted from that to take the third spot.

Saldana shadowed Clauson after flashing just behind on lap 27. He finally tried a slider for the lead on lap 44, but Clauson was able to hold him back. As Saldana slid up in turn four, Thomas took his shot at second and had a head of steam into turn-one, riding up and over Saldana as both cars went spinning to bring a caution with 111 laps to go.

On the restart, Stenhouse went after his teammate Bayston for the second spot as Clauson pulled away. He started to smoke at the head of the field with less than 10 laps to go, though, and Stenhouse started to close. One final caution with four laps to go gave Stenhouse his chance at Clauson for the win.

On the restart, Stenhouse ran high through turns one and two, hitting turn three with a head of steam as he slid up in front with the lead in turn four.

Clauson didn't give in, though, and he countered with a slider of his own that Stenhouse was able to hold off. Over the final two laps, Stenhouse covered the bottom by sliding across each set of corners, winning by .657 seconds in the Bryan Clauson Racing - Priority Aviation No. 17 Spike/Esslinger.

"I ran it in as hard as I could on that restart and knew that if I could get a good run off of two, I could slide him," Stenhouse said. "I thought I would clear him, but he just hung right there with me. I had to go back in my head and think what I would do back in 2007 running USAC. It was eventful, and it was such a blast. I passed some cars top and bottom, but I was shocked when I saw Thomas and Saldana crash, and knew then we had a shot. Winning for Tim (Clauson) as a car owner is special after all he has done to help me race midgets still and for Richard and Jennifer Marshall at Priority Aviation. It was so much fun racing with Bryan, and being able to beat him makes you feel really good about racing a midget again."

Clauson finished second in the Rusty Kunz/Joe Dooling Racing - B&H Contractors No. 63 Spike/Stanton Mopar.

"We were just trying to get it home - we weren't quite good enough and the engine started to give a little at the end, but we still probably had enough if I didn't make a couple wrong decisions late," Clauson said. "I left the door open, and he took it. I saw the 17 coming on the board and knew he'd go big, and this is a huge win for him. It's great for our team, as well, and it shows what great people we have even with our leader down a little and needing bed rest."

Bayston held off Andrew Felker by .045 seconds to finish third in the Bryan Clauson Racing - Priority Aviatian Services No. 39 Spike/Esslinger.

"Those guys were putting on a show up there, and I really wanted to get up there and duke it out with Ricky and Bryan for the win," Bayston said. "You can't pick two better guys out here. I probably dialed myself out just a bit. I'm really proud of what our team could accomplish without our leader Tim Clauson. It's difficult not having him here, but he still led us and we had great help and Tyler Ransbottom does a great job on these cars. It was a great night for us."

Felker and Briscoe rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/stenhouse-romps-to-duquoin-midget-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Late Models Expand Schedule​*
The Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series has expanded its 2016 event schedule to now feature 53 events at 33 different venues across 19 states.

Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., will host their first-ever Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event on Sunday, Feb. 14. The 50-lap, $10,000-to-win Winternationals becomes the tenth event on the 2016 Georgia-Florida Speedweeks docket.

Sharon Speedway in Hartford, Ohio, will also host their first-ever Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event in 2016. The Steel Valley 50 will be a 50-lap, $10,000-to-win event on Friday, April 22. The Steel Valley 50 precedes the 35th annual Stanley Schetrompf Classic, a 60-lap, $12,000-to-win event, on Saturday, April 23 at Hagerstown (Md.) Speedway.

Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio, will host their biggest event in the more than 60 year history of the three-eighths-mile oval. The inaugural Buckeye Nationals will take place May 13-14, and boast an impressive $50,000 payday. This blockbuster weekend will kick off on Friday, May 13 with time trials and heat races for the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series.

The action on Saturday, May 14 will include B-Mains, followed by the "10 Not In" Non-Qualifier Race. The top 10 drivers that did not transfer into the Buckeye Nationals via preliminary events will be eligible to start the $3,000-to-win, $300-to-start, non-qualifiers race held prior to the main event.

The winner of the "10 Not In" has the choice of keeping their $3,000 winnings, or forfeiting their earnings to start last in the main event. The 75-lap, $50,000-to-win, $3,000-to-start, Buckeye Nationals main event will cap off the weekend action.

"The hard work of the entire Atomic Speedway staff has led us to be able to give the best fans in motorsports the biggest event in the track's history.

I want to thank the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series for believing in the quality of the events that we can produce at Atomic Speedway," said Brad McCown, Atomic Speedway promoter.

I-80 Speedway in Greenwood, Neb., will host their first of two Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series events in 2016 on Tuesday, May 24.

The 24th Annual Lucas Oil Show-Me 100 - Presented by ProtectTheHarverst.com will see a bigger, richer format in 2016.

The new format features the third annual Cowboy Classic, on Thursday, May 26 and the Tribute to Don and Billie Gibson on Friday, May 27. Both events will be 40 laps, paying $6,000-to-win, $600-to-start, followed by the 100-lap, $30,000-to-win Show-Me 100 on Saturday, May 28.

The preliminary features will have more meaning than money. While some details remain to be finalized, the first 18 starters in the Show-Me 100 will be determined by the average finish from Thursday and Friday. Previously, those positions were set through time trials and heat races on a feature-less Friday.

The total purse for the weekend, which is co-sanctioned with the Lucas Oil Midwest Latemodel Racing ***'n (MLRA), will grow to nearly $170,000.

"The evolution of the Show-Me 100, which included the addition of the popular Cowboy Classic on Thursday night, in recent years, precipitated the changes. Friday's action, which has consisted of Show-Me 100 time trials, heat races, Manufacturers Dash and Past Champions race - but no main event - left a void," said Lucas Oil Speedway General Manager Dan Robinson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/lucas-oil-late-models-expand-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney & Motter Targeting 50-Race Slate​*
Sprint car team owner Dan Motter has released more details about his partnership with former NASCAR competitor and 1995 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Dave Blaney.

The partnership was first reported by SPEED SPORT earlier this month at the PRI Trade Show in Indianapolis, Ind.

The duo will hand tailor a schedule of approximately 50 race dates that will include World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, All Star Circuit of Champions, National Sprint League and Pennsylvania tracks, along with the crown jewel of sprint car racing, the Knoxville Nationals.

Though the search is still on for a major sponsor, Motter and Blaney will receive support from Blaney's long-time friend Al Heinke, owner of Connecticut-based Mohawk Northeast Inc., a heavy civil construction and engineering firm.

Heinke is well-known in racing circles as the former long-time owner of Lime Rock Park, a renowned road racing circuit located in the hills of northwestern Connecticut, and the current owner of the new Weedsport (N.Y.) Speedway.

Lonnie Olson will also continue his support of the Motter team with Beltline Body Shop.

"Lonnie first painted my sprint car back in 1975 and has been making them look fantastic ever since. He has been one of my closest friends and race team supporters for more than 40 years now," said Motter.

Blaney, 53, from Ohio, earned the moniker 'The Buckeye Bullet' early in his dirt racing career. Blaney was a successful sprint car driver before he began competing in NASCAR Sprint Cup, XFINITY and Camping World Truck Series events from 1998-2014.

On the dirt, Blaney's championships include the 1984 USAC Silver Crown and 1995 World of Outlaws titles. He has won 71 World of Outlaws features, including the 1997 prestigious Knoxville Nationals and the Gold Cup at Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico, Calif. He is a two-time winner (1993 and 1995) of the Kings Royal at Eldora Speedway. He is also the 1993 Chili Bowl Midget Nationals champion.

"I've known and respected Dan for a long time and he's always been committed to having first class race teams," said Blaney. "It will be a pleasure to drive for him."

"We are still sorting out the details for 2016. Word of our venture got out a bit prematurely during the PRI Trade Show in Indianapolis," said Motter. 
"However, we were thrilled to receive an outpouring of support from suppliers, fans, and fellow competitors, after the announcement was made.

"We will start the season at Volusia Speedway Park in Florida with the traditional All Stars and World of Outlaws events in February and we are still crafting the schedule beyond that. The team will be based out of Dave's shop in Charlotte. Speedway Engines will continue to supply our power and we will run J&J chassis."

Motter Motorsports has raced the last few seasons with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series with Joey Saldana at the wheel. The team released Saldana at the end of the 2015 season because of a lack of sponsorship.

"At the World of Outlaws season finale, we did not have a sponsor in hand to be able to race the complete 2016 Outlaws schedule. But as Dave and I struck up a conversation it became apparent that between us we might be able to put a team together, pick and choose some races and run a good number of events The schedule we are working on will give us some good wheel-to-wheel combat with the likes of the Pennsylvania Posse on a pretty regular basis and will also put us back in the heart of the Midwest at some tracks where we enjoy entertaining family and friends. Of course we will run many of the World of Outlaws events as well. We might not be in the Outlaws point battle, but we'll sure be running to win!

"With the team based in Charlotte and under Dave's watchful eye, it allows us to devote more time to Motter Equipment sales and we will be able to go to the races as our schedule permits. We are still 'hammer down' on the sponsorship search. As our team stands now, we are very excited about our potential. We are dusting off the shelves to add some more trophies this season," Motter said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/blaney-motter-targeting-50-race-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smith & Linder Partner For Winter Heat​*
Ryan Smith is returning to the desert next month for the 2nd annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Smith will team up with Arizona resident Ryan Linder to tackle the off-season's top sprint car event in the country, which is hosted by Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz., Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9.

"I'm grateful to Ryan Linder for the opportunity and I think we'll have a pretty good team from the start," Smith said. "It's exciting to try out his X-1 Race Cars. Jeremy Bitner is coming along with me to turn the wrenches. We've really gelled over the last two seasons. We're also sending two of our HP engines over there so I think we'll have a great combination."

Smith, who won three UNOH All Star Circuit of Champions races before placing seventh in the 2015 All Star championship standings, kicked off this year at Cocopah Speedway during the inaugural Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown. He highlighted the event by charging from 19th to sixth place to garner the Hard Charger Award during one of the features.

"I think it's important to stay active during the off-season and there's no better way to do that than by heading to Winter Heat," he said. "Not only is the payout good, the competition is stout and that will help us stay on top of our game. Plus, you can't beat the weather in Arizona in January compared to most everywhere else in the country."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/smith-linder-partner-for-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*King Of The West Sprints Set Schedule​*
The King of the West Sprint Car Series has officially released its 2016 schedule of events, which showcases 20 full point races at eight different venues, along with one co-sanctioned weekend with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series early in the season.

The upcoming season will mark the sixth campaign held under the King of the West banner and the 31st overall year since the Golden State 410 Sprint Car Series came into existence back in 1986.

The schedule this coming season features an additional two full point events over last year and has a virtual even split of races held at Northern and Central California venues.

The season opens with a King of the West/World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series co-sanctioned weekend on March 11-12 at the Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif.

The co-sanctioned weekend will award show up points and offers the series a chance to work with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series at a major destination event on the west coast.

In addition to the March weekend the King of the West Sprint Car Series will also compete at the popular Thunderbowl Raceway third-mile clay oval on May 14 in the Chris & Brian Faria Memorial, July 22-23 in the third annual Peter Murphy Classic and on Oct. 8 in the KRC Safety Fall Shootout.

The Peter Murphy Classic is growing to be a huge anchor event for KWS and expands to a double-header weekend in 2016.

Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., will see three appearances by the King of the West Sprint Car Series this year, with those taking place on June 24 in the annual Pombo/Sargent Classic, July 16 for the sixth annual Howard Kaeding Classic and Oct. 7.

The HK Classic has become a very special one paying honor to the legendary 'Campbell Comet.'

The centrally located Stockton Dirt Track will host the King of the West Sprint Car Series on three different occasions once again in 2016.

The series will invade Stockton on May 21 for the Salute to the Dragon from Galt, a night paying honor to LeRoy Van Conett; June 18 and Nov. 5 for the 33rd annual Tribute to Gary Patterson.

The high-banked bullring of Placerville Speedway will also feature a trio of King of the West Sprint Car Series events this coming season.

The popular foothills based quarter-mile will see the powerful Winged 410 Sprints take to the track on April 23 for the first full point race of the season, along with July 30 and Sept. 24.

Now under the management of Russell Motorsports Inc. the track looks to be in for fresh beginnings and lots of excitement this coming year.

The Silver Dollar Speedway in Chico will hold two King of the West Sprint Car Series events in 2016, with both being special shows on Saturday's.

The first will be on April 30, which marks the always prestigious 26th annual Dave Bradway Jr. Memorial and the second will be on June 4, in what will be the fourth annual David Tarter Memorial.

The Bradway each season is a major cornerstone event for the series and the Tarter is becoming one as well at the famed quarter-mile clay oval.

The always exciting Keller Auto Speedway in Hanford will see two nights of competition by the King of the West Sprint Car Series. The first takes place on July 9 and the second occurs on Oct. 15 with the 31st annual Cotton Classic.

The hooked-up black adobe clay of Petaluma Speedway expands to a pair of KWS events this season; with the first taking place during the traditional Mothers Day weekend date on May 7 and the second occurring towards the end of summer on Aug. 27.

The August date is sandwiched in the middle of a huge four weeks in Nor Cal with the Johnny Key Classic, Louie Vermeil Classic and Gold Cup all taking place over four straight weekends of racing.

The famed Calistoga Speedway plays host to the King of the West Sprint Car Series on one night only in 2016, with that occurring at the annual Wine Country Classic on June 25. The night of racing is once again held during the same weekend that the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series competes down the road in Sonoma.

"It's going to be a great year for the King of the West Sprint Car Series," said John Prentice of Prentice Motorsport Group. "If you look at the schedule you'll see a number of big events and that's a major focus. The geographic region for travel is also tightened up this year and it's a good mix of Northern California & Central Valley based tracks. The schedule worked out great with only a couple conflicts again between KWS, Civil War and the Ocean Sprints, so I can't thank all the promoters enough for working together to make it happen."

*2016 King of the West Sprint Car Series Schedule*

March 11-12 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif. (w/World of Outlaws)
April 23 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
April 30 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
May 7 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
May 14 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
May 21 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
June 4 - Silver Dollar Speedway - Chico, Calif.
June 18 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.
June 24 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
June 25 - Calistoga Speedway - Calistoga, Calif.
July 9 - Keller Auto Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
July 16 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
July 22-23 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
July 30 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
Aug. 27 - Petaluma Speedway - Petaluma, Calif.
Sept. 24 - Placerville Speedway - Placerville, Calif.
Oct. 7 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Oct. 8 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
Oct. 15 - Keller Auto Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Nov. 5 - Stockton Dirt Track - Stockton, Calif.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/king-of-the-west-sprints-set-schedule-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Relishes Lucas Oil LM Crown​*
Jonathan Davenport claimed his first Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series title in 2015, finishing 55 points ahead of Scott Bloomquist in the final standings.

Davenport, who celebrated his title in December at the the annual championship gala at Lucas Estate in Carmel, Ind., reached victory lane on 12 occasions. He finished in the top three 19 times, the top five 20 times and the top 10 23 times.

Davenport became the fifth different champion since the national tour began in 2005.

In addition to his $75,000 in points fund earnings, other awards claimed by the 2015 national champion included Hot Rod Processing Most Laps Led ($2,000), Midwest Sheet Metal Points Leader Spoiler Challenge ($1,000), Simpson Most Top-Five Finishes ($500), Sunoco Race for Gas ($3,000), Sunoco Show-Me 100 Bonus ($2,000), Wrisco Most Feature Wins ($1,000), and Dyer Top Rods (Set of Rods).

Two-time national champion Scott Bloomquist finished second. Bloomquist scored eight wins on the tour, finished in the top three 17 times, along with 20 top-five finishes and 24 top-10s.

Bloomquist earned $500 for the most heat race wins courtesy of Eibach Springs, the Miller Welders Most Time Awards ($500), and the highest finishing driver utilizing Penske Racing Shocks ($1,000).

Jimmy Owens, a three-time national champion, finished third in the standings. Owens concluded his 2015 campaign with one win, 11 top-three finishes, 20 top-fives and 25 top-10s. Owens also earned a $1,000 bonus for his second-place finish in the Sunoco Race for Gas standings.

Don O'Neal., the 2014 Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series national champion, finished fourth. O'Neal claimed one win on the season, 10 top-three finishes, 16 top-fives, and 24 top-10s.

Rounding out the top five in the 2015 championship standings was four-time national champion Earl Pearson Jr. Pearson reached victory lane on three occasions, along with nine top-three finishes, 13 top-fives, and 22 top-10s.

Brandon Sheppard claimed the Lucas Oil Products Rookie of the Year over Chris Brown. Sheppard claimed one win in 2015, along with six top-three finishes, 11 top-fives and 24 top-10s.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...models/davenport-relishes-lucas-oil-lm-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*ASCS Southwest Sets Tentative Schedule​*
The ASCS Southwest Region has released its 2016 lineup with 20 nights dotting the first draft in Arizona, Colorado, New Mexico and Texas.

Taking advantage of the Arizona sun, the season will kick off on Feb. 27 at the Central Arizona Speedway in Casa Grande, Ariz. March 12 at the Canyon Speedway Park will be followed by the Arizona Speedway on March 19.

Taking the show on the road to New Mexico, Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., will replace its normal pre-season scramble with a two night showdown on April 1-2 with the series returning to Peoria, Arizona's Canyon Speedway Park on April 16 then back to Central Arizona Speedway on April 23.

Arizona Speedway on May 14, the series returns to action on June 4 at the Arizona Speedway and Canyon Speedway Park on June 18. A three state swing in July, the Arizona Speedway takes July 9 with the El Paso Speedway Park in El Paso, Texas on July 29 then the Southern New Mexico Speedway in Las Cruces, N.M., on July 30.

Taking the month of August off due to the extreme heat that cripples the Arizona desert, action resumes in September at the Arizona Speedway on Sept. 14 and Sept. 24.

Teaming with the Lucas Oil ASCS presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network on Sept. 30, both series will make their debut at the Fairgrounds Speedway in Cortez, Colo. with the second annual Joe Herrera Memorial at the Aztec Speedway in Aztec, N.M. on Oct. 1.

Three more events on the season, the Arizona Speedway takes the remainder with events on Nov. 8, followed by a double header on Nov. 25-26 to end out the 2016 lineup.

Dates at USA Raceway in Tucson, Ariz., are still pending.

*2016 ASCS Southwest Region Schedule*

Feb. 27 - Central Arizona Speedway - Casa Grande, Ariz.
March 12 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
March 19 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
April 1-2 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.
April 16 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
April 23 - Central Arizona Speedway - Casa Grande, Ariz.
May 14 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
June 4 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
June 18 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
July 9 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
July 29 - El Paso Speedway Park - El Paso, Texas
July 30 - Southern New Mexico Speedway - Las Cruces, N.M.
Sept. 10 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
Sept. 24 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, AZ
Sept. 30 - Fairgrounds Speedway - Cortez, Colo.**
Oct. 1 - Aztec Speedway - Aztec, N.M.**
Oct. 8 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.
Nov. 25-26 - Arizona Speedway - Queen Creek, Ariz.

**Dates run in conjunction with the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/ascs-southwest-sets-tentative-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gamester Turns Attention To Allentown​*
When the eighty three-quarter midget drivers take to the specially constructed indoor race track inside the PPL Center in Allentown, Pa., this Saturday, Jan. 2, one veteran driver, 50-year-old Russ Gamester, will have an advantage.

Gamester won a a National Midget feature indoors on Saturday night during the Rumble in Fort Wayne in Fort Wayne, Ind., making him the only driver in the Ironton Telephone Avaya TQ Midget Indoor Race field who carries the rush of recent victory into the PPL  Center.

"It was a great run," stated Gamester. "Once I got the lead I knew I had to be smart and just run my own pace staying on the inside. When it is your night, it's your night and it all worked out for me."

Gamester will be one of three drivers competing in new cars, developed by Ohio supermodified constructor John Bodnar, being built by Pennsylvania fabricator B.J. McDonald and commissioned by TQ Midget driver Lou Cicconi Jr.
Popular Pennsylvania small-block modified driver Jeff Strunk and ARDC/USAC midget car favorite Alex Bright will be Gamester's teammates.

Len Sammons, event organizer of the Len Sammons Motorsports Productions (LSMP) inaugural event in Pennsylvania's Lehigh Valley, can't wait for Saturday's gates to open.

"The response for the first Allentown Indoor race been tremendous," Sammons said. "With this being the first Indoor race in Allentown, no one will have an advantage in experience. It's going to be all new for everybody and the fans are in for an unbelievable show."

The Allentown race is first of three events in the Indoor Auto Racing Championship Series Fueled By VP Racing Fuels. Racing in Atlantic City, N.J., and Trenton, N.J., complete the series.

Past LSMP Indoor event winners include Ted Christopher, Lou Cicconi Jr., Andy Jankowiak, Mike Lichty, Joey Payne, Erick Rudolph and Anthony Sesely.

Local drivers expecting to compete for the victory include Brandon Azzalina, Pat Bealer, Louie Horvath, Matt Janisch, Stephen Nederostek, Earl Paules and Matt Roselli.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...idgets/gamester-turns-attention-to-allentown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thomas To Drive For Swindell At Chili Bowl​*
Kevin Swindell's involvement in the 30th annual Chili Bowl Nationals Presented by General Tire will be in a different capacity in 2016.

Swindell, who has won the premier midget event four times, has teamed up with Bernie Stuebgen of Indy Race Parts to own a midget that will be piloted by Kevin Thomas Jr. on Jan. 12-16 at Tulsa Expo Raceway in Tulsa, Okla.

"I talked to K.T. prior if he was interested and he was on board so we started putting it together," Swindell said. "It's just like our (Swindell Motorsports) cars. The intent is to get it as close to our cars as we can. It's the same chassis and same motor combination. It's as close as we can get."

The newly formed team is not the same No. 39 Swindell Motorsports midget that Swindell has driven to a top-two finish each of the last six years at the Chili Bowl.

"It takes money to go racing," he said. "Right now we're just looking at running the Chili Bowl. If the opportunity presented itself to run some midget week races it's something we might look into. I'm trying to look toward my future. I don't know how good my ability will be in a race car. If I can return and be good that's great. If not, it's something I'd like to stay involved in."

Thomas Jr. finished third in the USAC National Midget Series championship standings in 2015.

"He's been really good in the sprint cars the last couple of years and he just spent a whole year with Keith Kunz getting acclimated to a midget," Swindell said. "I'm sure he will do a great job."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/thomas-to-drive-for-swindell-at-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Reveals Four Qualifying Nights​*
With a record-setting 335 entries for the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire, four nights of driver lineups were released on Wednesday.

Of the 335, the list of to-be-announced rides continues to shrink as 316 of those rides have been filled with drivers from 236 cities, 24 states, and five countries making up the list of Golden Driller chasers. Also in the field is 69 rookies, 54 A-Feature starters, and eight previous event winners.

The list of nights will update daily as the event approaches with teams jockeying for their best chance for making Saturday night's championship event.

*Tuesday's Warren Cat Qualifying Night:*

GO - Kip Hughes
0 - Johnny Murdoc
0B - TBA
0G - Glenn Styres
0K - Don O'Keefe Jr.
0S - Dylan Westbrook
0T - Tyler Brehm
1OU - Brandon Bogg
1PW - Paul White
2 - Ryan Hall
2D - Steve Davis
2S - Travis Scott
3 - Dustin Weland
3C - Raven Culp
3F - TBA
3FF - Mason Zeigler
3M - Brent Rees
3N - Jake Neuman
3T - Tim Barber
4 - TBA
4C - Robert Sellers
05 - Brad Loyet
5$ - Danny Smith
5BB - Bobby Brewer
5C - Colten Cottle
5D - Zach Daum
5J - Jeff Crook
6C - TBA
7 - Shannon McQueen
7B - Austin Brown
7F - TBA
7RS - Merril Lamb
7SS - Wade Seiler
7W - Kory Schudy
8L - TBA
9H - Holly Porter
9U - Doug McCune
10 - George White
11A - Andrew Felker
11C - Chett Gehrke
12K - Zac Taylor
14T - Tony Rossi
14W - Matt Westfall
15H - Sam Hafertepe Jr.
17 - Joey Saldana
17E - Blake Edwards
17J - Chase Johnson
17KT - Joe Janowski
18 - Tony Bruce Jr.
19N - Nick O'Neal
21T - Ty Hulsey
22B - Troy Betts
22D - David Stephenson
22E - Cameron Hagin
23 - Jimmy Light
26 - Dustin Golobic
30T - Larry Bratti
32A - Garrett Aitken
35F - Michael Faccinto
35M - Matt Sherrell
35X - Zach Hampton
37T - Tim Kent
39B - Spencer Bayston
39S - Kevin Thomas Jr.
44J - Jared Sewell
44X - Wesley Smith
45x - C.J. Johnson
46 - Kenney Johnson
51J - R.J. Johnson
52C - Isaac Chapple
53H - Austin Archdale
55 - Nick Knepper
55X - Alex Bowman
56Z - Mindy McCord
57B - Chad Boespflug
68W - Jake Swanson
71K - Kyle Larson
73T - Trey Marcham
76J - David Jones
77B - Alex Bright
77X - Katlynn Leer
78 - Nick Wean
81 - Jerry Hammock
88T - Tyler Nelson
91A - Chris Andrews
93 - Dustin Morgan
96 - Cody Brewer
98 - Jarid Blondel
99 - Kevin Chaffee
99P - Dillon Welch
926 - Morgan Frewaldt

*To see the full list, just click the links:*

*Wednesday Night:* http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../chili-bowl-reveals-four-qualifying-nights/2/

*Thursday Night:* http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../chili-bowl-reveals-four-qualifying-nights/3/

*Friday Night:* http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../chili-bowl-reveals-four-qualifying-nights/3/

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ts/chili-bowl-reveals-four-qualifying-nights/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sprint Car Stars Ready For Winter Heat​*
The second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown kicks off Friday at Cocopah Speedway.

The five-night event, which is slated for Jan. 1-2, Jan. 5 and Jan. 8-9, is expected to draw a slew of racers from across the United States. Danny Lasoski, who won the inaugural Winter Heat championship last year, is among those entered.

"We're going to go out there and see if we can repeat," Lasoski said. "We know it'll be as tough or tougher than last year. We hope we can repeat to start the year off on the right note.

"We can't thank everyone at Cocopah enough for doing this. Most of us scramble to put together an opportunity to race in Australia or New Zealand during the off-season. Now we can focus on staying over here, putting our program together and racing for some good money."

World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series veteran Paul McMahan, NASCAR star Kyle Larson, Steve Kinser and Aaron Reutzel joined Lasoski in victory lane during the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown last January and all have committed to competing at the three-eighths-mile oval this year.

Among those joining them will be Dominic Scelzi, who is hoping to gain experience racing against some of the best sprint car racers in the country.

"One thing I really look forward to is running a heat race and a qualifier," Scelzi said. "I like the fact that your entire night of racing doesn't depend on two qualifying laps. I think I'll be able to go in there with the mindset of not having to worry about qualifying making or breaking your night."

Another bonus is five races in less than two weeks at the same track, where Scelzi will make his debut.

"We have a very long list of things we're going to try," Scelzi said. "My expectation and goal is I'd like to make all the main events. I think that'd be a big win for our team. We're going there to test and tune to figure out the things we felt we missed on last year. I feel like if we hit on something we should be in the hunt."

Dale Blaney, who won the All Star Circuit of Champions championship again in 2015, said his expectations are high going into Winter Heat. Last year Blaney drove for Paul Silva during Winter Heat, but this year he'll be driving his Mainstream Holdings/CH Motorsports No. 1 he guided to the All Star title.

"Last year it was my first time being there and first time running for Paul,"

Blaney said. "Everything was so different. I think we were both disappointed with how we ran. We were only good one out of five nights. I'm looking forward to getting back in my normal car. I think that track will fit our style with the way it will get slick. There are always a couple of lanes to race on. If we have a good car I think we'll be OK."

Other drivers who have either filed entries or are expected to compete include Kasey Kahne, Daryn Pittman, Christopher Bell, Joey Saldana, Rico Abreu, Craig Dollansky, Greg Hodnett, Johnny Herrera, Trey Starks, Parker Price-Miller, Jacob Allen, Logan Schuchart, Roger Crockett, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Seth Bergman, Henry Van Dam, Ryan Smith, Chase Johnson, Bud Kaeding, Jason Solwold, D.J. Netto, Justin Sanders, Reece Goetz, Skylar Gee, Robbie Price and Willie Croft.

The races on Jan. 1-2 and Jan. 8-9 will pay $12,000 to the winner, while the event on Jan. 5 will pay $5,000-to-win. The overall purse for the five-day event is approximately $250,000.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/sprint-car-stars-ready-for-winter-heat/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Destiny & Benic Set Chili Bowl Drivers​*
As the 2016 Chili Bowl Midget Nationals approaches, Destiny Motorsports and Benic Enterprises have announced that Aaron Pierce and Scotty Weir will pilot midgets out of their stable in the biggest midget race of the year.

On Jan. 13 at the River Spirit Expo Center in Tulsa, Okla., Pierce will climb aboard the Benic Enterprises/Sam Pierce Chevrolet No. 3B entry for his qualifying night as he looks to lock into the Saturday night feature event.

One night later, Weir will strap into the Destiny Motorsports/Benic Enterprises/Champion Lubricants/2B Racing No. 7a machine for his qualifying attempt at the Chili Bowl Midget Nationals.

"We have been busy in the shop getting sprint cars and midgets ready for 2016, and we are all excited to get back to the Chili Bowl," said Crew Chief Scott Benic. "We have some great people behind this team that have made this possible and we will certainly do the best we can to represent them well."

The Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals take place at the River Spirit Expo Center in Tulsa, Okla., Jan. 12-16.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...midgets/destiny-benic-set-chili-bowl-drivers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Remains Perfect At Archerfield​*
Seven-time World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz made it three for three Jan. 1 at Archerfield Speedway.

Schatz won for the third time in as many races during the SuperCheap Auto USA Series at the Australian short track.

Schatz rolled to victory in the 40-lap feature ahead of Brandon Rawlings, Darren Jennings, Andrew Scheuerle and Luke Oldfield.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/schatz-remains-perfect-at-archerfield/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McIntosh Rules The Hangover Again​*
Donald McIntosh charged into the lead on the opening lap and never looked back en route to his second-straight victory in the Hangover 40 for dirt late models on Friday at 411 Motor Speedway.

The Dawsonville, Ga., native led the entire 40-lap distance to take home the $4,000 payday at the three-eighths-mile oval.

Jason Hiett finished second, followed by Ray Cook, Riley Hickman and Tommy Bailey. There were a total of 41 dirt late models on hand for the event, with 208 total cars in the pits for seven divisions.

Other class winners included Cook (crate late models), Heath Alvey (sportsman), Jeff Teeters (mod-lite), Shannon Emery (street stocks), Derik Duggan (mini stocks) and Cameron Skinner (classic car).

*The finish:*
Donald McIntosh, Jason Hiett, Ray Cook, Riley Hickman, Tommy Bailey, Dustin Linville, Joe Leavell, Cory Hedgecock, Stacy Boles, Jason Manley, Ryan King, Stephen Breeding, Dahotah Knuckles, Matt Irey, Chad Ogle, Bobby Mays, Jadon Frame, Tom Maddox, Ross White, Jason Welshan, Benji Cole, Mack McCarter.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/mcintosh-rules-the-hangover-again/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Dale Blaney In Winter Heat Opener​*
*Complete Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/winter-heat-night-one-2/

Dale Blaney kicked off the new year in style as he led all 30 laps of the opening feature for the second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown on Friday at Cocopah Speedway.

Blaney bested 45 other competitors to claim the $12,000 top prize and take the lead in the points standings after round one.

"It definitely paid for most of the trip tonight," Blaney said. "This track really suited our style. It was smooth and it was slick. I almost felt like I was back in Ohio. This is a great facility with great people running it."

Blaney earned the most combined points throughout heat race and qualifier competition, which put him on the pole for the main event. After an opening lap crash, which resulted in Rico Abreu and Bill Balog flipping in turn one, the race nearly went green to checkered without Blaney being closely challenged for the top spot.

However, Ryan Smith had a flat tire with less than two laps remaining to bring out a caution. That set up a green-white-checkered finish with all of the competitors tightly bunched behind Blaney for the restart.

Blaney powered away from Justin Henderson, who started the feature on the outside of the front row and pursued Blaney from the runner-up position throughout the main event.

"We got beat by a heck of a good race car driver and a really good team," Henderson said. "We were lucky when he finally got by the lapped cars they were out of the way for me to get by."

Blaney had two close calls that almost provided the opportunity for Henderson to steal the lead. On lap seven, a half a lap after reaching traffic for the first time, Blaney bumped the backstretch wall exiting turn two. Approximately a dozen laps later he got into the back of D.J. Netto, who was trying to stay on the lead lap.

"After that happened I just kind of backed up and got enough distance," he said. "It was two close ones, but we'll take it."

Despite the incidents Blaney maintained the lead to become the sixth different winner in six Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown features.

Henderson held off Greg Hodnett for second place in a tight race between two drivers making their debut at the three-eighths-mile oval.

"We only really had one opportunity in that whole 30-lap race to maybe squeak by Justin," Hodnett said. "He kind of blew it in and hit some dust and scooted out. I had a little bit of a run, but it wasn't worth crashing him or I trying to shove it in there. We felt it was better to finish and come back tomorrow. We're pretty happy with it. Overall, the guys did a great job getting acclimated to unfamiliar territory. We just have to continue to work toward getting our car a little better."

Roger Crockett advanced from eighth to fourth place with Bud Kaeding rounding out the top five.

Jason Solwold, Joey Saldana, Daryn Pittman, Kyle Larson and Terry McCarl finished sixth through 10th, respectively.

Austin McCarl, Henderson, Crockett, Danny Lasoski and Logan Forler each won a heat race with Bill Balog, Smith, Larson, Solwold and Christopher Bell claiming a qualifier. Craig Dollansky and Abreu were the B Main winners.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/dale-blaney-takes-winter-heat-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Ready To Repeat 'Golden Year'​*
Donny Schatz won 31 World of Outlaws Sprint Car races and the series championship last year. His goal for 2016 is simple: do it all again.

Schatz's Tony Stewart Racing team put together a remarkable season that included a hot streak where Schatz won nine of 11 races from mid-June to early July.

The 38-year-old Minot, North Dakota native also continued his dominance at Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway.

Schatz captured his ninth FVP Knoxville Nationals crown - and his fifth in a row - on Aug. 15.

One week later, he took his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies machine to victory lane at North Dakota's Nodak Speedway, his home track. Schatz also became the third driver in Outlaw history to eclipse the 200-win mark when he won at Grays Harbor Raceway on Sept. 7.

Schatz enters 2016 with 204 wins. He's 90 behind second-place Sammy Swindell on the all-time list.

His biggest highlight, though, was clinching Outlaw championship No. 7.
"Obviously, the championship was what we had in mind when we started the season," Schatz told SPEED SPORT. "Our guys worked awfully hard to get that, and we succeeded.

"(Last year) was like the golden year, really. It's the best season I've ever had by far. We'd kind of been building up to it. The last three or for years, these guys have been tremendous. Each year, we've progressed and gotten better."
Schatz won eight races in 2012, 23 in '13 and 26 in '14.

His 31-victory campaign was the third-winningest in Outlaw history. Steve Kinser's illustrious career saw "The King of the Outlaws" win 46 races in 1987, a number that remains the single-season Outlaw record. Only Kinser, in 1987 and '91 - when he won 36 races - trumps what Schatz pulled off in 2015.

He kicked off 2016 in a big way on Friday, scoring his third straight SuperCheap Auto USA Series win at Archerfield Speedway in Australian. He followed it with another victory on Saturday.

Schatz believes his best days are still ahead of him - a scary thought for his rivals. It isn't because of the driver, Schatz cautioned.

"This race team is incredible at what (it does) and they've outdone themselves trying to best themselves every year," Schatz said. "The challenge for all of us is to do it again. We'll take it one day at a time.

"It's going to be entertaining and fun to see what we can accomplish."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/featured/schatz-ready-to-repeat-golden-year/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kyle Larson Checks Out At Cocopah​*
*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/winter-heat-night-two-2/

Kyle Larson seemed somewhat surprised at his margin of victory Saturday night at Cocopah Speedway, where he powered to his first victory of the new year during round two of the second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

"I was checked out?" he asked a crew member prior to the victory lane celebration at the offseason's premier winged sprint car event in the United States.

Larson, who was driving for Paul Silva, lapped up to 14th place and he won by more than five seconds on the three-eighths-mile oval to score the $12,000 winner's share. It also made him the first repeat winner during seven Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown main events.

"I had a lot of fun," he said. "You had to be really aggressive, but then you also had to be careful, too. To run the top you had to be aggressive, keep your wheel spin up so you wouldn't get sucked into the cushion like I did a couple of times. It was a tricky race track. It made it a lot of fun."

Larson, who started the 30-lap feature on the outside of the front row, inherited the lead when polesitter Greg Hodnett spun on lap eight. From that point the race was all Larson, who pulled away from the field following restarts on lap nine and lap 11 en route to the triumph.

"The cushion got bigger and bigger throughout the race and got trickier to run and (I) kind of had to run off of it a little bit when I caught traffic," he said. "I made a lot of mistakes actually, but I think I had a big enough lead I could stay somewhat comfortable."

Shane Stewart, who pilots a sprint car for Larson with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, advanced from sixth to second in his Larson-Marks Racing entry.

"Obviously a great night for LMR," he said. "It was really cool to see Kyle come out here and race. The kid is just really, really good. Every time he jumps into a sprint car he proves it. He just makes it look so easy. This was his type of track, slick to a big curb.

"I needed to be a little tighter," Stewart added. "We got a little free there toward the end. I had to be really cautious when I got to lapped traffic. At one point I actually thought I could see him, but, hell, it was another white car. He checked out on me pretty good."

Danny Lasoski, who is the defending champion of the event, used a late rally by running in the middle of the track to round out the podium after he dropped outside the top 10 in the early laps.

"You have to go as fast the last 10 (laps) as you do the first 20," he said. "When you're racing this kind of race track you have to go where they're not. Our car seemed to work pretty good in the middle as long as I two-footed it."
Friday night winner Dale Blaney, finished fourth with Jason Johnson fifth.
Joey Saldana rallied from 14th to sixth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/kyle-larson-checks-out-at-cocopah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bacon Sizzles During Tulsa Shootout Finale​*
The 31st annual Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout came to a close with Brady Bacon capping off his weekend with a dominating 55 lap performance in the night's Winged Outlaw feature, giving Oklahoma drivers a total of six Golden Drillers in the 2016 edition of the Shootout.

The 305th race of the weekend, Bacon's win is his third career in the Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout, last winning in the Outlaw division in 2008.

Going back to, in his words, the setups that he and his father used nearly 15 years ago, Bacon kept smooth on the bottom groove from the better part of the event.

Moving to the cushion after 35 laps, it was with care as the cushion piled high around the Tulsa Expo Raceway. Stalked in the closing laps by Chris Andrews, the Tulsa native came close a few times, but could never put the run together.

Ayrton Gennetten crossed third with Joe B. Miller fourth. Charging from 14th, Cory Eliason completed the top-five.

Leading from the start, all indications where another Trey Marcham victory in the "A" Class Non-Wing feature event, a restart with three to go saw what looked the engine stutter. Looking like power had been restored, Trey stabbed the throttle. Lurching forward sporadically, it became clear there was more to the problem as the No. 32 began to fall through the field like a stone.

With the field splitting the Oklahoma City driver, the caution flew with Lap 27 completed and through the chaos, Jonathan Beason advanced from third to the lead; picking up his first Golden Driller since topping the Restricted feature event in 2001.

Chase Briscoe's first trip to the Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout added two Golden Drillers to his trophy case as the Indiana shoe swept the 1,200cc Mini Sprints on board the Engler Machine and Tool No. 1x.

Leading non-stop in the non-wing portion, the Winged Mini Sprints presented more of a challenge as traffic came into play.

Racing hard with Andy Baugh for the runner-up spot, the pair found leader Alex Grigoreas with Baugh taking the lead on lap 10. Giving chase into traffic, the high line paid off on lap 14 for Briscoe. Challenged in traffic in the close laps, a late race caution cleared the way for Briscoe's sweep.

For the third time in his career, and second in Non-Wing Outlaws, Tulsa's Chris Andrews parked the Tulsa Sod and Mulch No. 77 in victory lane.

To second from fifth by lap four, Andrews worked to the lead on lap 10.

Dropping Eddie Strada to the runner-up spot, the Pennsylvania native raced hard with Chris Cochran. Getting the position on lap 20, Cochran had the lead within his grasp as Andrews biked his No. 77 in the first two turns with three to go.

Recovering just in time, the caution flew with two to go. Building his run, Chris Cochran gave it his shot off the final turn, but would settle for the runner-up spot.

Giving Oklahoma's its third driller of the night, it was the first time for young Ryder Laplante to park it at the Tulsa Expo Raceway; positing the closest finish in the history of the Junior Sprint division. Running runner-up to Chase Randall from the start, Laplante kept the No. 7 in close proximity.

Setting up to Randall's back bumper on the final lap, the final turns saw the No. 88r take the left side tires to the berm, pushing Randall just out of the line to get the lead as the checkered flag dropped.

A freshly groomed racetrack greeted the "A" Class division for their 25 laps with Missouri's Miles Paulus ending his Speedway Motors Tulsa Shootout as this year's third first time winner. Stalked through traffic by Giovanni Scelzi, the No. 41 would get close several times, but would have to settle for the runner-up spot.

Interesting was the word of the day in the ECOtec Midget. Dominated by Broken Arrow's Chett Gehrke, the cushion was deep as everyone it seemed had their turn bouncing off of it, and it was that bounce that would bite Gehrke.

Taking advantage of restarts, Hahn pulled the slide for the lead with three to go. Pushing past the No. 11 on the back stretch, the cushion grabbed hold; nearly sending Chett into the fence as he bounced back to earth with the dreams of a Golden Driller vanquished as Hahn raced to this third in as many years. The win is Blake' seventh in the Shootout.

Moving up from the Junior Sprint ranks, Oklahoma's Noah Gass picked up his first Golden Driller. A warming story of overcoming adversity, Noah wasn't even expected to be able to compete in sports, much less race, due to open Heart surgery at the age of two. Gass led the distance in the Restricted "A" Class feature event.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/bacon-sizzles-during-tulsa-shootout-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blaney Sits Atop Winter Heat Standings​*
Dale Blaney has risen to the top of the second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown championship standings following a strong opening weekend at Cocopah Speedway.

Blaney claimed Friday's opener before earning a fourth-place finish on Saturday, making him the only driver out of 46 competitors who has registered two top fives. That gives the Ohio native a 14-point lead over NASCAR star and Saturday feature winner Kyle Larson with Washington resident Jason Solwold rounding out the podium five points behind Larson.

"The main thing is we've ran really good both nights and I've been consistent," Blaney said. "The points can change in a hurry. I'm not really too worried until next Saturday after the races. I'm just trying to race good and do as best as we can. Our main goal coming out was to win a race. We did that right away so the next main goal would be to win another one."

The Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown champion will receive $4,000 with drivers finishing second through fifth in the championship standings each earning $1,500 thanks to Cometic Gasket, JE Pistons and K1 Technologies.

Oklahoma native Shane Stewart, who finished the 2015 season ranked second in the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series championship standings, used a runner-up result on Saturday to climb into fourth in the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown standings - 29 points out of the lead. Defending event champion Danny Lasoski, who placed third on Saturday, ranks fifth and is only 32 points behind Blaney.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/blaney-sits-atop-winter-heat-standings/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Simon Secures Seat For Chili Bowl​*
Landon Simon will pilot the No. 57M Bill Ecker-owned midget for the 30th annual running of the Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire and held at the River Spirit Expo Center in Tulsa, Okla.

In addition to Landon Simon Racing's primary sponsor Mt Baker Vapor, the bright red car will feature a new sponsor for the 2016 event. Shane Roach Concrete and Construction will partner with Mt Baker Vapor to back the No. 57M.

"I'm very excited to kick-off the 2016 season in Tulsa. Bill Ecker and RAB Racing have given me a great opportunity in a top-notch midget and I couldn't be more excited to get the week started," said Simon.

The current Indianapolis-based driver will represent his home state of Ohio for the fifth season to date; his second with Mt Baker Vapor on board.

"Shane Roach Concrete & Construction is proud to sponsor Landon Simon for the 2016 Chili Bowl," said Shane Roach, owner and CEO of the Kansas City-based company. "My wife, Angi and I met Landon, Sarah and the family at last years' Chili Bowl. Immediately we were very impressed with his positive attitude, dedication to the sport, sportsmanship, and inspired by his story.

"Landon has worked very hard on and off the track to achieve his dreams. We're honored to not only sponsor Landon, but to call him friend. We are looking forward to Chili Bowl and would like to wish Landon, his crew, Sarah, family, friends, and all the sponsors the best of luck as they attempt to capture the Golden Driller in 2016," Roach added.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...er-midgets/simon-secures-seat-for-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Must See & USAC Eastern Midgets Partner​*
Must See Racing announced Monday that the USAC HPD Eastern Midget Series will join the Must See Racing Sprint Series presented by Engine Pro on four occasions in 2016.

The USAC HPD Eastern Midget Series is a sealed engine pavement midget series that competes predominately in the Carolinas.

Alex Bowman, Jared Irvan, Christopher Bell, Chris Lamb, Nick Drake and Jessica Bean are just a few of the more recognizable drivers who have competed with the series the past few seasons.

Butch Lamb, a car owner who fields cars in the series as well as assisting in many other areas of the series, expressed excitement when the announcement was made.

"Everybody in the club is excited to race with Must See Racing," Lamb said. "We usually race with stock car people. We're open wheel guys and it's like racing with our own. Everybody is really excited over this announcement."

The USAC HPD Eastern Midget Series will join Must See Racing on April 15-16 for the second annual Southern Showdown at Anderson (S.C.) Motor Speedway and Hickory (N.C.) Motor Speedway.

The two groups will join forces again at the same tracks Oct. 8-9. This will give open wheel fans in the area a rare chance to see a sprint car and midget double-header.

The second annual Southern Showdown will open the 2016 season for the Must See Racing schedule as well as the six-race American Sprint Cup. The USAC HPD Eastern Midget SEries will open their 2016 campaign on April 1 at Wake County Speedway near Raleigh, N.C.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-cars/must-see-usac-eastern-midgets-partner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws Returning To Brown County​*
The World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series will return to Brown County Speedway in Aberdeen, S.D., for the first time since 1985 in 2016 on Father's Day, Sunday, June 19.

In the series first and only race to date at the high-banked third-mile bullring back in 1985, three-time series champion Sammy Swindell was victorious over fellow Hall of Famer, 20-time series titlist, Steve Kinser.

The World of Outlaws Late Model Series competed at Brown County Speedway in 2008 as part of their "Wild West Tour."

The 2015 campaign was a historic one for the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series as North Dakota native Donny Schatz won his seventh championship.

In the process, Schatz, who drives for Tony Stewart Racing, became just the second driver to win 30-plus feature events in the season, winning 31 times, to join Kinser, who accomplished the feat three separate times in his legendary career.

Schatz also surpassed the 200-win plateau for his career in 2015, joining Kinser and Swindell as the only three drivers in series history to achieve that mark.

Schatz won twice in South Dakota last season, at Dakota State Fair Speedway in Huron and at Badlands Motor Speedway (formerly Huset's Speedway), just outside of Sioux Falls in Brandon.

A total of 22 drivers won feature events with the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series in 2015, including six drivers who will be competing full-time with the series in 2016.

Shane Stewart, who finished second in points, won nine feature events for the Larson Marks Racing team, which is co-owned by NASCAR driver Kyle Larson.

Brad Sweet, who drives for Kasey Kahne Racing, won five times, while his teammate, 2013 series champion Daryn Pittman, also picked up five victories. Joey Saldana won a trio of races as did fellow veteran Paul McMahan.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/outlaws-returning-to-brown-county/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Road Racer Dyson Returning To Chili Bowl​*
Among the 335 drivers entered for next week's 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Midget Nationals at the Tulsa (Okla.) Expo Raceway, Chris Dyson is the only one who has won a pair of professional sports car racing championships.

Back for a second year at the Chili Bowl in a Spike/Esslinger midget fielded by two-time Chili bowl champion Cory Kruseman, Dyson is being supported in his effort in America's largest indoor dirt-racing event by Smokey Mountain Herbal Snuff.

"Smokey Mountain Herbal Snuff is honored to partner with veteran driver Chris Dyson at this year's Chili Bowl Nationals," said Dave Savoca, president of Smokey Mountain Chew. "Chris is a talented driver on the track, and an even better spokesperson for our brand off the track. The Chili Bowl is known as the 'Super Bowl' of midget racing, with drivers from all over the world, and we couldn't be more thrilled about making our debut at this prestigious event with Chris and Kruseman Motorsports. With over 300 drivers entered in the event, the Chili Bowl is a huge platform to market our tobacco-free, nicotine-free chew. I'm confident Chris will be a great ambassador for our brand and stand out as one of the stars to beat from the wave of the green flag to the checkers."

Dyson, who won American Le Mans Series driving championships in 2003 and 2011, last year made select starts in sprint cars and midgets whenever his responsibilities as lead driver for Bentley Team Dyson Racing in the Pirelli World Challenge permitted.

"I'm very pleased to be representing Smokey Mountain Herbal Snuff at the Chili Bowl," said Dyson, who plans an expanded open-wheel racing schedule for 2016. "It's a great option for people who want to quit or reduce their consumption of smokeless tobacco. I'm a big believer in Smokey Mountain and its mission. I want to help get the word out by getting my #16k running up front.

"It's going to be a really competitive week with such a big entry," Dyson said. "At the Chili Bowl you are racing against a 'who's who' of dirt open-wheel racing. It's become a truly national racing event, with a lot of interest, and all the really good guys will be there. I'm proud to begin building my relationship with the Smokey Mountain folks on such a prominent stage and I'm grateful to Cory Kruseman for once again giving me a great opportunity in Tulsa."

The Chili Bowl is held over the course of five days, from Jan. 12 through Jan. 16. Racing takes place on a clay quarter-mile oval track, specially constructed for the event inside the River Spirit Expo Center at Tulsa's Expo Square. Total attendance at last year's Chili Bowl was 107,000, with more than 26,000 jamming into the stadium for Saturday's finale.

Dyson has found veteran dirt-track racer Kruseman a great mentor as he negotiates what is admittedly a steep learning curve in what is for him a fairly new racing discipline. Kruseman has been impressed with Dyson's progress to date as he builds his dirt-track racing skills.

"Chris came with no preconceptions about racing on dirt and was eager to learn," Kruseman said, noting that it was helpful that as a boy Dyson's first racing experience was with karts on a dirt track. "Even though that was more than 20 years ago, it was still in him. He's taken a smart approach, doing my school and then some advanced practice before he entered any races. Chris's ability to really focus on the task meant he was able to develop his dirt driving and racing skills quickly even though he was only able to join us part-time. He raced for me last year at the Chili Bowl and did well for a guy who was there for the first time. I've seen how much progress he's made since then and I think that's going to show in his results next week."

Dyson also spoke about the challenge last season of dovetailing open-wheel USAC and winged sprint-car and midget racing with his work behind the wheel of the Bentley Team Dyson Racing Continental GT3. According to Dyson, at times it was a bit hectic, but highly fulfilling to compete with such frequency and in such diverse machinery and environments.

"One weekend, we did Pirelli World Challenge qualifying early in the morning at the Long Beach Grand Prix, then that same evening I was racing my 410 sprint car 80 miles east at Perris Auto Speedway," Dyson said. "Then it was back to Long Beach for the PWC race the next day (in which he would break the track race lap record). And we were alternating events at short-track ovals and road courses like that all throughout the season. It was fantastically busy, and it was frequently powered by sheer adrenaline. I think I ended up doing something upwards of 40 races last year. Nothing keeps you sharp like competition; I'm hopeful for another equally thrilling racing season this year and having Smokey Mountain Herbal Snuff on board with Cory's team is a great start for 2016."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/road-racer-dyson-returning-to-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Holds Off Larson At Cocopah​*
*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/winter-heat-night-three-2/

Mother Nature made her own plans for the midweek race during the second annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

Weather postponed the third round of the five-race series at Cocopah Speedway one day until Wednesday, when another brief shower in the middle of the program resulted in an ultra-fast surface for the 43 competitors who battled for the $5,000 top prize.

Shane Stewart hustled past his car owner, NASCAR star Kyle Larson, on lap 25 en route to his first Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown victory.

"I'm just glad Mother Nature cooperated a little bit," said Stewart, who won by more than seven seconds and lapped up to eighth place. "I'm very happy we were able to get the race in. It's always a pleasure racing Kyle. He's so darn good that he's almost like racing Donny (Schatz) honestly. He sets such a strong pace.

"Everything worked out good for me. Sometimes it's not always good to be leading. When he dropped down there and hit that hole I had a pretty good run on him and when he got sideways we were able to sneak by."

The pass was the peak of a wild feature, which began with Larson quickly powering into the lead from his pole position.

While Stewart was able to remain within striking distance, Larson hit traffic on lap four and had lapped up to 14th-place before the first caution of the race on Lap 12 for Terry McCarl.

Stewart, who restarted with two lapped cars between him and Larson, got by one lapped car before the second-and-final caution on lap 14 for Seth Bergman.

Stewart quickly maneuvered by the lapped car and slowly reeled Larson back in. The duo entered traffic on lap 20 and Stewart nearly crashed in turn two on the ensuing lap. However, he saved his car and position before once again closing the gap on Larson.

Meanwhile, traffic was thick and most of the lapped cars remained on the bottom groove, which forced Larson to run the tricky cushion several lanes up the track. Larson hit a hole and bobbled exiting turn two with six laps remaining and Stewart was there to capitalize.

While Stewart zipped around him and took the lead, Larson spun completely sideways and came down the track toward the infield as his fellow competitors dodged him at more than 100 mph.

"Thankfully we still finished second," he said. "I all but spun out or turned over off (turn) two there. I was pointed at the field and could see Tasker Phillips coming at me. I must have missed him by a foot. (I'm) just disappointed, but glad I didn't get hit there."

Larson held on to the runner-up position, which propelled him into the lead of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown standings.

Meanwhile, Jason Solwold put together another consistent night. He finished third - more than seven seconds behind Larson and 14 behind Stewart - to advance to second in the event standings.

"We kind of set up to run the bottom," Solwold said. "We were a little too snug to run the top. Those guys kinda got checked out there. We got into lapped traffic and I was just about the same speed as everyone else was in dirty air. All in all, we had a pretty good night."

Daryn Pittman recorded a fourth-place result with D.J. Netto placing fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...int-cars/stewart-holds-off-larson-at-cocopah/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shaddox Wants Lucas Oil Street Stock Title​*
It only took a couple of laps around Lucas Oil Speedway and Chip Shaddox was hooked. That was eight years ago.

A friend in his hometown of Wheatland had asked Shaddox to take a few practice laps in a Factory Stock that he was looking to sell.

"I never really had thought about racing, other than watching some NASCAR on TV," Shaddox said. "I had a friend who lived by me who had the car he wanted to sell and he said, 'Why don't you come up and practice it and see what you think.'

"I ended up buying it. I think anybody who's raced will probably tell you that once it gets in your blood, you can't stop."

Shaddox has been a fixture in the division ever since and enjoyed his best year so far in 2015, finishing second to Kenny Carroll in the Lucas Oil Speedway Carson's Corner NAPA Factory Stock points chase.

For Shaddox, 38, consistency stood out.

"I didn't win a race, but we finished top-five all but one time," he said. "We didn't have any major problems and that really helped in the points. It's a really good, competitive class."

It's one that seems to be a perfect fit for Shaddox, a prototypical weekend racing enthusiast who balances a busy life with climbing behind the wheel of his race car.

Others see the division as a springboard to Modifieds or Late Models. Not Shaddox, who owns and operates two convenience stores near Pomme de Terre Lake and is married with two kids.

"You don't have all the extra things that are required (with a Modified or Late Model)," he said. "You might play with a spring here or with air pressure there, but otherwise there's not as much that goes into it."

A new rules package in 2016 sees the division being called Carson's Corner NAPA Street Stock, a move by track officials to make it more uniform with other regional speedways.

Shaddox said that will make it easier for drivers to travel and race multiple nights per week, if they choose. He sees that as a positive, but wonders if it means a shakeup in the standings is in the offing.

Making the right adjustments early in the season will be critical to contending for a championship.

"That's always been my goal," Shaddox said of winning a title at his hometown track. "Every year, the goal is to be as consistent as I can.

"The goal used to be to win a race. I achieved that (in 2014) and it was the most awesome feeling ever. But a championship definitely is my goal."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t/shaddox-wants-lucas-oil-street-stock-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*POWRi Midgets Reveal 30-Race Schedule​*
The POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series schedule for 2016 will feature 30 races, beginning with the Turnpike Challenge at Port City Raceway in Tulsa, Okla., on April 1-2.

After an exciting return to Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 in 2015, the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series will again take to the high-banked three-eighths-mile in 2016. Running alongside the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series for all three scheduled events, POWRi will be in action at I-55 on April 30 after making a short drive from Belle-Clair Speedway in Belleville, Ill., the previous night. On Aug. 5-6 POWRi will again be a part of the Ironman 55 weekend, joined by the POWRi West Midget Series.

Kicking off the first weekend in May, POWRi will make the traditional haul for the two-day Missouri Mid-State Midget Nationals, stopping first at Valley Speedway on May 6 before venturing to the title-sponsor owned Lucas Oil Speedway, dubbed the "Diamond of Dirt Tracks," on May 7 for the final night of the Missouri Mid-State Midget Nationals.

For the fifth year, the POWRi National Midgets will again host the Illinois SPEED Week, but instead of the typical four days of racing, a fifth day will be added for 2016. Starting off Illinois SPEED Week at Belle-Clair Speedway on June 8, the series will then head to Quincy Raceways on June 9. On June 10 Illinois SPEED Week will venture to Jacksonville Speedway before making the short jaunt to Macon Speedway on June 11. Illinois SPEED Week will conclude at Lincoln Speedway on June 12.

In 2016, the POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series will continue to hold shows on two of the most talked about fifth-mile tracks in the Midwest, Belle-Clair and Macon Speedway. The bullring fifth miles will compose 11 events on the 30 race schedule.

Of those 11 events, three will continue to honor those who have contributed to the rich history of midget racing; the schedule includes the Arnie Knepper Memorial on July 15 at Belle-Clair Speedway, the Camfield Memorial at Macon Speedway on Aug. 20, as well as the Charlene Meents Memorial on Oct. 1 at Belle-Clair Speedway.

Also on the docket for 2016, POWRi will make an appearance at the historic Angell Park Speedway in Sun Prairie, Wis., on July 3 for the 35th annual Pepsi Nationals. Other standout events include Fayette County Speedway in Brownstown, Ill., on May 20, St. Francois County Raceway in Farmington, Mo., on June 25, Fairbury American Legion Speedway on July 16 and Spoon River Speedway on Sept. 10.

The series will close the 2016 with a return to Wayne County Speedway for the Jason Leffler Memorial alongside the Honda USAC National Midget Series on Oct. 21.

*2016 POWRi Lucas Oil National Midget Series Schedule*

April 1-2 - Port City Raceway - Tulsa, Okla.
April 22 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
April 23 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
April 29 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
April 30 - Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 - Pevely, Mo.
May 6 - Valley Speedway - Grain Valley, Mo.
May 7 - Lucas Oil Speedway - Wheatland, Mo.
May 20 - Fayette County Speedway - Brownstown, Ill.
May 21 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
June 8 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
June 9 - Quincy Raceways - Quincy, Ill.
June 10 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
June 11 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
June 12 - Lincoln Speedway - Lincoln, Ill.
June 24 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
June 25 - St. Francois County Raceway - Farmington, Mo.
July 2 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
July 3 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 15 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
July 16 - Fairbury American Legion Speedway - Fairbury, Ill.
Aug. 5-6 - Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 - Pevely, Mo.
Aug. 19 - Lincoln Speedway - Lincoln, Ill.
Aug. 20 - Macon Speedway - Macon, Ill.
Sept. 9 - Jacksonville Speedway - Jacksonville, Ill.
Sept. 10 - Spoon River Speedway - Canton, Ill.
Sept. 30 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Oct. 1 - Belle-Clair Speedway - Belleville, Ill.
Oct. 21 - Wayne County Speedway - Wayne City, Ill.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/powri/powri-midgets-reveal-30-race-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sheppard Adds NASCAR Title To Résumé​*
Not much is left to accomplish for a winner of 18 track championships, but Matt Sheppard was able to add a new line to his dirt modified résumé this year with the Utica-Rome Speedway title.

The latest of those 18 marked Sheppard's first career NASCAR track championship.

Utica-Rome rejoined the NASCAR Whelen All-American Series in 2014, which provided the Waterloo, N.Y., wheelman a new opportunity. After a close runner-up finish that season, the veteran Sheppard broke through in 2015.

"The NASCAR sanctioning at Utica-Rome is great, I really enjoy it," Sheppard said. "It's kind of unfortunate that Utica-Rome is the only NASCAR track around that I can race at, so it limits the number of races that I can run for national points, but what they're doing there I think is great."

Racing more Whelen All-American Series-sanctioned races is a genuine desire. Sheppard yearns to chase as many titles as his schedule will allow. In addition to his Utica-Rome crown, the 33-year-old took down two other track championships and the Super DIRTcar Series title in 2015.

As it was, Sheppard was able to register eight wins, 15 top fives and 17 top 10s in 18 NASCAR points features at the historic half-mile dirt oval in Vernon, N.Y. He finished as the runner-up in the Empire State standings to Jimmy Zacharias and 19th nationally.

He picked up another win in three additional non-NASCAR races at Utica-Rome to beat Larry Wight 986-907 in the Stampede Steakhouse Modified division and end the five-year championship run of Stewart Friesen.

The competition with Friesen has become extremely close in recent seasons. Sheppard, who claimed his first and only other Utica-Rome title in 2002, finished second to Friesen in each of the two previous years.

"It's been real tight competition," Sheppard said. "I believe two years ago we were actually tied for points going into the last night of the season and because of a schedule conflict I could not attend, and last year we were only separated by a few points."

Sheppard got his start in racing in 1990 in go-karts when his father gave up his own racing career to pass the torch. Sheppard moved to full-bodied cars in 1999 and found immediate success with six combined feature wins that season.
Racing throughout the Finger Lakes region and upstate New York, Sheppard has compiled quite a career for himself in an area well known for its dirt racing standouts.

"I come from an area that's rich in dirt modified racing," Sheppard said. "I've been around dirt modified racing my whole life in one form or another."

Sheppard ran full-time at Utica-Rome in the early 2000s, then competed sporadically there until he returned to weekly competition in 2013. With his performance this season, Sheppard ranks 10th on the all-time list with 25 wins at the track that claims NASCAR Hall of Famers Richie Evans and Jerry Cook among its deep history of competitors.

En route to his first NASCAR crown, Sheppard received help with his No. 9 FX Caprara Chevrolet modified from team members Anthony Salerno, Randy Kisacky, Jamie Vechy, Rick Beckman and Ann Camara. Associate sponsorship was provided by Integra Racing Shocks, Camara Slate and Mohawk Northeast.

"We had a very good year," Sheppard said. "We won a lot of races and a lot of championships. The whole season in general was tremendous."

With the 2015 awards season behind him, Sheppard is wholly focused on the coming season which will provide a new set of challenges. He and car owner Al Heinke parted ways following the four championships they earned together in 2015, and now Sheppard has founded his own operation to move forward with after racing for other teams throughout his career.

"There's going to be some huge challenges," Sheppard said. "Starting your own team basically from scratch is a pretty tall order. Thankfully I have a lot of great friends, supporters and sponsors that are stepping up. The program is coming together nicely. We're definitely not 100-percent yet, we're still looking for some help in just about any department we can find it, but I'm definitely looking forward to the season."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/nascar/touring-series/sheppard-adds-nascar-title-to-resume/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Australian Open Goes To Kerry Madsen​*
Kerry Madsen outran an all-star field to win Saturday night's Australian Sprintcar Open at Ausdeck Patios Archerfield Speedway.

The event was sanctioned by the Enzed World Series Sprintcars and was Madsen's second victory in three nights at the track, where he broke Donny Schatz's four-race winning streak on Wednesday. Schatz rallied back to win Friday's preliminary feature.

But in Saturday night's big-money finale, Madsen roared from third starting spot and took the lead from polesitter Brooke Tatnell on lap four. Madsen led the remainder of the 50-lap race for the victory.

Tatnell was second, with Schatz coming home third in the finale of his Australian tour. Steven Lines and Dave Murcott rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Kerry Madsen, Brooke Tatnell, Donny Schatz, Steven Lines, Dave Murcott, James McFadden, Jamie Veal, Andrew Scheuerle, Brad Sweet, Kyle Hirst, Mitchell Gee, Luke Dillon, Jason Sides, Lachlan McHugh, Bryan Mann, Luke Oldfield, Darren Jensen, Callum Walker.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/australian-open-goes-to-kerry-madsen/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Does It Again In Arizona​*
*Full Results:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/race-rewind/winter-heat-night-four-2/

Shane Stewart became the first back-to-back feature winner in Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown history Friday night at Cocopah Speedway.

Stewart passed defending event champion Danny Lasoski for the lead with five laps remaining to claim the $12,000 top prize as well as the lead in the championship standings heading into Saturday's event finale.

"I told myself to be patient getting into (turn) three because that was where I was going to pass him," said Stewart, who has earned three straight top-two finishes at the marquee event. "He was a little bit better than I was in (turns) one and two. I just needed him to get bottled up behind a lapped car, which is kind of what happened. We were able to get a good run going into (turn) three and get by him coming off of (turn) four."

The 30-lap feature began with a caution flagon the opening lap for D.J. Netto, who broke a front end and spun into the infield. Lasoski, who garnered the pole position after earning the most combined points during heat race and qualifier competition, rocketed into the lead on the complete restart and he built a sizeable advantage by the time he entered traffic on lap eight.

Stewart powered into fourth place on that lap and into third on lap 12. He drove into the runner-up position on lap 13 and began to chase Lasoski, who owned nearly a straightaway advantage. While Lasoski and most of the drivers favored the bottom lane, Stewart hustled to the top groove and reeled in Lasoski, who struggled for several circuits to lap Tasker Phillips.

Lasoski and Stewart were nose to tail on lap 19, but it took several laps for Stewart's lane to propel him into the top spot. With five laps remaining Stewart made the race-winning pass by driving around Lasoski.

"We plain and simple got beat," Lasoski said. "That No. 2 car has been rolling all week and they just caught me in lapped traffic. I couldn't get by a lapped car and he did what he had to do. He drove by me."

The final caution came with four laps remaining as Bud Kaeding, who was running 10th, stopped in turn three. Stewart got a clean restart and cruised to his second triumph in the past three nights.

"We have a great race car," he said. "We've got a great team. It's just a pleasure to drive this thing. You just can't ever count us out. For us to pass the teams that we did and the drivers that we did and pick up another win is really special for me, special for my guys and makes all their hard work worth all the effort."

Dale Blaney, who ranks second in the standing, finished third.

"You could move around a little bit," he said. "I looked up and there set Shane and there set Danny right in front of me. We were pretty good. We weren't balanced the best. To come out of here with a third is awesome."

Brian Brown posted a fourth-place result with Greg Hodnett ending fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/stewart-does-it-again-in-arizona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Fires First Shot In Wild West Shootout​*
Don O'Neal kicked off USA Raceway's Keyser Manufacturing Wild West Shootout presented by Black Diamond-Club 29 Race Cars by racing to victory lane over a stellar field of 60 late model competitors Saturday night.

With the $5,000 triumph aboard the Clint Bowyer Motorsports Peak Antifreeze/Crawford Supply No. 5 Club 29 Race Cars entry, "The Real Deal" put himself in place for a potential $250,000 bonus that goes to the driver that can win all six features.

"It's not gonna be easy for sure, but we got one down anyway," O'Neal said.
O'Neal battled past Shane Clanton at the midway point and slipped away over the final rounds to secure the win ahead of Steve Francis with Darrell Lanigan, Billy Moyer and Jonathan Davenport rounding out the top five.
"I had to be up on the wheel out there," O'Neal commented.

Francis took advantage of a lap-19 restart to take second away from Clanton but never mount a serious charge on the leader.

After bypassing the scales following an apparent heat race win, Davenport rallied from the tail of a B Main and then charged from 19th to round out the top five.

*The finish:*
Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Darrell Lanigan, Billy Moyer, Jon Davenport, Shane Clanton, Jason Papich, A.J. Diemel, Chris Simpson, Terry Phillips, Kyle Beard, Morgan Bagley, Brad Looney, Garrett Alberson, Scott Lewis, Tyler Erb, Billy Moyer Jr., Scott Ward, Dustin Strand, Jason Krohn, Ray Moore, Rodney Sanders, Ronnie Lee Hollingsworth, Pat Doar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oneal-fires-first-shot-in-wild-west-shootout/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lasoski Wins Winter Heat Finale​*
Two faces familiar to Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown Victory Lane stood atop the podium on Saturday during the 2nd edition of the marquee event at Cocopah Speedway.

Danny Lasoski, who captured the inaugural title in 2015, led the final 29 laps of the finale to score his first victory of the year. Meanwhile, Shane Stewart, who won back-to-back features entering Saturday, charged from 19th to seventh place to garner the 2016 championship by eight points over Dale Blaney.

"We didn't really change a whole lot from our package that we had last year," Stewart said. "The main thing was we came here and raced. We got ourselves back in the groove. I think this will help us going to Florida (next month to start the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season)."

The feature began with Lasoski quickly advancing to second place from his fourth starting position. He then passed Greg Hodnett, who led the first lap, with a slide job entering turn three on Lap 2.

The lone caution of the race came on Lap 6 as polesitter Jason Johnson, who was running third, spun exiting turn two. Lasoski quickly built a sizable advantage following the restart and Daryn Pittman wasted little time passing Hodnett for the runner-up position.

Traffic came into play on Lap 11 and remained heavy until the checkered flag. With Lasoski mired behind traffic on the bottom groove, Pittman inched to the top of the track in turns three and four and reeled in the leader - a scene eerily similar to Friday night, when Stewart used a late-race pass by powering around the top groove to steal the victory from Lasoski.

"I wasn't going to let that happen twice," Lasoski said. "I knew what I did last night was completely driver error. We had a really good race car tonight. Hopefully we can come back next year."

Pittman closed within a car length of Lasoski on multiple occasions, but was unable to make a bid for the lead. Pittman settled for a second-place finish, which was his best result of the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown.

"We made some changes there for the feature that, man, made all the difference in the world," said Pittman, who placed third in the event standings. "I was really good on the top in (turns) three and four and then it got really clean. It started to rubber a little on the bottom in (turn) three and four. If it hadn't done that I thought we had a shot at it, especially in traffic."

Hodnett rounded out the podium, which wrapped up a fourth-place result in the standings.

"We put different bars, different shocks on it for the feature and just weren't good enough," he said. "The other guys were way better. We're fortunate to come out of here with another top three."

While the battle up front was intense, Stewart's charge through the field was impressive. His Larson Marks Racing team was forced to change an engine following a qualifier and Stewart narrowly made it onto the track in time for a B Main, where a runner-up finish transferred him into the 19th starting position for the main event.

"We struggled a little bit," he said. "Our team is really good. They just put their heads down when we have a little bit of an issue and just get through it."

Stewart advanced inside the top 10 by Lap 11 of the feature and he gained three more positions during the second half of the feature. That kept him in the lead of the championship standings, which paid $4,000 to win thanks to Cometic Gasket, JE Pistons and K1 Technologies.

Blaney, Pittman, Hodnett and Lasoski, who, respectively, placed second through fifth in the event standings, each received $1,500.

Blaney finished fourth in Saturday's main event with NASCAR star Kasey Kahne in fifth.

Logan Schuchart was sixth with Stewart, Roger Crockett, Trey Starks and Dominic Scelzi rounding out the top 10, respectively.

Logan Forler, Terry McCarl, Lasoski, Jason Solwold and Johnson each won a heat race with Joey Saldana, Kahne, Starks, Bill Balog and Bud Kaeding claiming a qualifier. Rico Abreu and Aaron Reutzel were triumphant in the twin B Mains.

Saturday's event began with a special announcement as Henry Van Dam received the Big Al Sportsmanship Award, which was established for this year's event in honor of Al Tschider. Tschider founded the Big Al Kids & Motorsports Foundation, which was created to provide motor sports trips and racing opportunities for children battling life-threatening conditions and illnesses, and he passed away suddenly last August.

"He was able to do a lot of special things for kids that were just amazing," Van Dam said. "To win the award is awesome because I know how much effort he put into the foundation and to be a part of that is huge."

*Notes:* Greg Hodnett was awarded $1,000 by Here 2 Wire, Inc., for earning the most passing points throughout the event. &#8230; Shark Racing (drivers Logan Schuchart and Jacob Allen) garnered $500 from Here 2 Wire, Inc., for the long haul award. &#8230; Shane Stewart was awarded a $250 gift card from SpeedMart and a $75 certificate from TiLUBE Motorsport Lubricants for being the Hard Charger Award winner. &#8230; Jacob Allen received $150 from Ron's Lawn Service in Sharpsville, Pa., for being the first non-qualifier in the first B Main. &#8230; Ryan Smith and Paul McMahan captured $100 each from Carlile Transportation Heavy Haul Division in Anchorage, Alaska, and Tacoma, Wash., for placing sixth in a B Main. &#8230; Logan Forler earned a $50 certificate from TiLUBE Motorsport Lubricants for being the first non-qualifier in the second B Main. &#8230; Aaron Reutzel's car owner Shane Liebig won a $150 gift card to Outback Steakhouse in the SpeedMart fuel draw.

*Results:*

*A Main (30 laps):* 1. 33-Danny Lasoski (4); 2. 9k-Daryn Pittman (3); 3. 121-Greg Hodnett (2); 4. 1b-Dale Blaney (9); 5. 4-Kasey Kahne (5); 6. 1s-Logan Schuchart (8 ); 7. 2-Shane Stewart (19); 8. 11c-Roger Crockett (10); 9. 55t-Trey Starks (6); 10. 41s-Dominic Scelzi (12); 11. 83-Joey Saldana (14); 12. 21b-Brian Brown (20); 13. 24-Terry McCarl (7); 14. 24r-Rico Abreu (17); 15. 17a-Austin McCarl (11); 16. 1g-Christopher Bell (22); 17. 68-Chase Johnson (15); 18. 88n-D.J. Netto (13); 19. 55-Aaron Reutzel (18 ); 20. 18-Jason Solwold (21); 21. 7t-Tasker Phillips (24); 22. 17b-Bill Balog (23); 23. 6g-Bryan Gossel (16); 24. 41-Jason Johnson (1).

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...pah-and-Shane-Stewart-Claims-Event-Title.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Tops Round Two In Tucson​*
Jonathan Davenport bounced back from a Saturday night miscue to capture the $5,000 late model winner's share in Sunday's 30-lap event that put the wraps on round two of USA Raceway's Keyser Manufacturing Wild West Shootout presented by Black Diamond-Club 29 Race Cars.

Davenport made a late move around Jimmy Mars to post the win aboard the TS Crane Service/Sundance Services Longhorn-chassic and is eligible for a potential $100,000 bonus along with Saturday night Don O'Neal if he can reel off five wins in six nights.

"I put us behind the eight ball last night, or maybe this would be two in a row," Davenport said of the Saturday mistake of missing the scales after an apparent heat race win.

Racing from fifth in the 30-lap feature, Davenport slid past Ryan Gustin for second on the 24th lap and then dove under Jimmy Mars entering turn one on the 27th round to take command.

"I had to slide by both of them there, I hope I cleared 'em and gave 'em enough room," Davenport said.

Mars chased Davenport to the stripe while Jason Papick claimed third after Gustin looped it in an effort to reclaim position from Davenport. Garrett Alberson and round one winner Don O'Neal rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Jimmy Mars, Jason Papich, Garrett Alberson, Don O'Neal, A.J. Diemel, Shane Clanton, Steve Francis, Brandon Sheppard, Kyle Beard, Darrell Lanigan, Morgan Bagley, Billy Moyer, Chris Simpson, Tony Toste, Jason Krohn, Jake O'Neil, Terry Phillips, Rob Sanders, Ryan Gustin, R.C. Whitwell, Rodney Sanders, Brad Looney, Austin Sievert.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/davenport-tops-round-two-in-tucson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brannon & Thomas Share Ice Bowl Cash​*
David Brannon and William Thomas took home all the glory on Sunday afternoon by winning the super late model and NeSmith late model features during the 25th annual Ice Bowl at the Talladega Short Track.

Brannon drove the Elora Gin Company Special to victory in the caution-free super late model 50 lap race and the $6,000 top prize.

Thomas drove the J.W. Miller Land and Timber Special to a $3,000 victory in the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series 50-lap main event, round one of the eight-race RockAuto.com Winter Shootout.

Donald McIntosh finished second in the super late model feature race, with fast qualifier Jason Hiett taking the third spot.

Tim Busha came from the 14th starting spot to finish fourth. Ethan Hunter was fifth, Michael Page came home in sixth, Thomas took the seventh spot, Austin Kirkpatrick finished eighth, Roszell was ninth and Brian Connor rounded out the top 10.

The 25th Annual Ice Bowl lived up to its billing, as the temperature was 31 degrees at feature race time, with a feels like temperature of 27 degrees. Despite the chill in the air, a good crowd was on hand to see Sunday's races in six different divisions.

Brannon started on the pole position for the super late model feature, with the defending race winner Roszell starting to his right on the front row, Brannon and Roszell waged a side-by-side war for the point in the opening laps with Roszell leading the first two laps, Brannon leading lap three, Roszell led the fourth lap and Brannon led lap five.

Roszell took the lead on lap six and held it for five laps until Brannon drove under Roszell on lap 11 to take the lead he would never relinquish. McIntosh tried to move up to challenge in the closing laps of the race, but was unable to mount a challenge.

Trailing Thomas in the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series main event were Ray Cook finishing second, with third going to Chase Edge. Fast qualifier and pole sitter Jimmy Elliott took the fourth spot, and John Ownbey was fifth.

Thirteen-year-old Cruz Skinner took the sixth spot and Ethan Hunter finished seventh. Ryan King was eighth, while Greg Martin claimed the ninth spot, and Brandon Williams rounded out the top 10.

The track was multi-groove for the NeSmith Late Models, as Elliott found the bottom groove to his liking early in the race, as the polesitter paced the field for the first 14 tours. Cook dusted off the top shelf of Talladega Short Track, and sailed around the outside of Elliott to take the lead on lap 15. Thomas found a groove he liked in the middle of the track.

Thomas methodically worked his way to the front of the pack, and took the lead from Cook on lap 32. Once he established himself in the lead, Thomas never looked back and led the rest of the way unchallenged.

Jay Burchfield took the lead at the start of the NeSmith Performance Parts Street Stock Division race from the pole position and led all 25 laps to earn the victory.

*The finishes:*

*Super Late Models:* David Brannon, Donald McIntosh, Jason Hiett, Tim Busha, Ethan Hunter, Michael Page, William Thomas, Austin Kirkpatrick, Tim Roszell, Brian Connor, Brian Rickman, Brian Smith, Cruz Skinner, Dallas Cooper, Jason Welshan, Cody King, Mark Bangs, Josh Adkins, Tom Maddox, Eric Grainger, Terrance Nowell, Luke Hoffner, Ted Lackey, Ray Cook.

*NeSmith Late Models:* William Thomas, Ray Cook, Chase Edge, Jimmy Elliott, John Owenbey, Cruz Skinner, Ethan Hunter, Ryan King, Greg Martin, Brandon Williams, Adam Gauldin, Tyler Clem, Eddie King Jr., Dallas Cooper, Josh Adkins, Will Herrington, Jason Welshan, Mickey Trosclair, Tom Maddox, Monte Skinner, Ahnna Parkhurst, Grant Pearl, Will Roland, Rodney Weaver.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-series/brannon-thomas-share-ice-bowl-cash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arctic Cat Named ASCoC Title Sponsor​*
*2016 Schedule*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH-All-Star-Circuit-of-Champions/Schedule.aspx?SubSeriesID=47

Arctic Cat, a world leader in designing, engineering and manufacturing all-terrain vehicles (ATVs), snowmobiles and side-by-sides, will be the title sponsor of the All Star Circuit of Champions Sprint Car Series in 2016. The All Star Circuit of Champions is one of the oldest traveling sprint car organizations and is a staple of grassroots, open-wheel racing.

Arctic Cat's involvement in the series will play a significant role on and off the racetrack, increasing awareness of the All Star Circuit of Champions, owned by NASCAR premier series champion Tony Stewart. The newly named Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions will make its 2016 debut Feb. 5 at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Florida.

"All of us at Arctic Cat are thrilled to be the title sponsor of the All Star Circuit of Champions in 2016," said Greg Williamson, chief marketing officer, Arctic Cat. "Tony Stewart has long been a member of the Arctic Cat family and the association on the grassroots level is a great fit for our brand. Expect to see many of our products on display at a large number of All Star events in 2016."

The Wildcat, Arctic Cat's high-performance, high-powered side-by-side, will be showcased at numerous All Star events. Riders will participate in Wildcat exhibitions, racing head-to-head on the same racing surface as the All Star Circuit of Champions. Arctic Cat representatives will be in attendance regularly over the course of the season, displaying current and new models, as well as conducting ride-and-drive events for race fans.

"We cannot thank Arctic Cat, Greg Williamson, Mark Miller and their entire team enough for their support of the All Stars," Stewart said. "We look forward to growing the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions and promoting the Arctic Cat brand throughout the year. I might even participate in a few ride-and-drive events with the fans."

In addition, Arctic Cat will award all-terrain vehicles to the top-three drivers in the final 2016 All Star Circuit of Champions standings. The 2016 All Star champion will receive a 150cc Alterra ATV, with second and third place each receiving a 90cc Alterra ATV. A random drawing will be conducted during the championship banquet, awarding another 90cc Alterra ATV to a full-time All Star competitor. Arctic Cat will also provide products to be used by All Star officials and technicians on race day, including Alterra ATVs and a Prowler.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...-Star-Circuit-of-Champions-Title-Sponsor.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Toughest Monster Truck Tour Kicks Off​*
The Toughest Monster Truck Tour opened up it's season at Southaven, MS.

Night number saw Dan Runte in Big Foot win racing over Jerry Beck in Dirt Crew.

Wheelie Contest - Heavy Hitter.

Freestyle - Quad Chaos

Racing - Summit Racing Bigfoot






Night number 2 of the Toughest Monster Truck Tour kicked off and once again the winner of the Wheelie contest was Derick Anson.

Wheelie Contest - Heavy Hitter.

Freestyle - Quad Chaos

Racing - Quad Chaos






*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/toughestmonstertrucks/?fref=nf


----------



## Ckg2011

*Looking Ahead Monster Jam FS1 Championship Series​*
Following the success of last year's series, Monster Jam is returning the FS1 Championship Series for 2016.

Last season saw some of the most interesting story-lines in recent Monster Jam history over the course of nine weeks as sixteen Monster Jam competitors battled it out for a series title and four automatic qualifier sports into Monster Jam World Finals XVI.

This year's series will feature many of the same places and drivers, but a few new additions to the competition could make things very interesting for the next few months.

Perhaps the biggest change up in the FS1 series line up is that last year's champion Neil Elliott won't be returning to defend his title.

The guy going in his place is certainly no slouch though, as it's none other than 11-time Monster Jam World Finals Champion Tom Meents. Another significant change is in the seat of Grave Digger.

Last year's fourth place finisher Charlie Pauken won't be returning, however his replacement also has some strong credentials of his own.

This year's team Grave Digger representative is Adam Anderson.

With two Monster Jam World Finals Racing Championships as well as a freestyle championship to his name, you can bet expectations are high for Anderson in his first full season behind the wheel of Grave Digger since filling in for his father Dennis in 2007.

Also recently announced, this year only the champion of the FS1 Championshp Series will be given an automatic berth into the Monster Jam World Finals, raising the stakes even higher to win at every event. With these big changes in mind, let's take a truck by truck breakdown of this year's Monster Jam FS1 Championship Series field.

*Field of Trucks*

Max-D
Grave Digger
Overkill Evolution
Monster Energy
Monster Mutt Junkyard Dog
Avenger
Lucas Oil Crusader
Pirates Curse
Stone Crusher
Black Stallion
Soldier Fortune
King Krunch
Hooked
El Toro Loco
Brutus
War Wizard

*Monster Jam FS1 Championship Series Dates*

January 9 - Atlanta, Geogia
January 16 - Tampa, Florida
January 23 - Orlando, Florida
January 30 - Indianapolis, Indiana
February 6 - Houston, Texas
February 13 - Anaheim, California
February 20 - St. Louis, Missouri
February 27 - Detroit, Michigan
March 5 - Syracuse, New York

*Source:*
http://www.allmonster.com/2015/12/looking-ahead-monster-jam-fs1-championship-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brown And Anderson Kick Off FS1 Championship Series On Top​*
Just one week into the 2016 Monster Jam FS1 Championship Series and the storylines are already growing in the hunt for the title and a guaranteed spot into the Monster Jam World Finals.

16 trucks did battle on the floor of the Georgia Dome and two drivers currently sit atop of the series standings after leaving Atlanta.

Following a break out season last year Dustin Brown has his sites set on the championship and showed just that in Atlanta on Saturday night.

While the likes of Adam Anderson, Tom Meents, or Damon Bradshaw might've been the odds on favorites to win the racing bracket, it was Brown and the Monster Mutt Junkyard Dog putting down strong passes all night long en route to the finals.

Brown's 24.519 second qualifying pass was good enough for third place and he would continue to turn in consistent 24 second passes throughout the night.

The final round was a spectacular race between Brown and Meents, but it would be the Junkyard Dog nosing out Max-D for the victory while Meents would roll into the wall protection at the end of the track. It was by far the most spectacular race of the night and the closest finish with the two separated by just .165 seconds.

Brown looked to take the Double Down trophy and sole possession of first place in the points standings following his racing win with a strong freestyle. He would start off well with some big hits early in his run, but a lull in the middle would hurt his chances.

To cap off the run in spectacular fashion Brown attempted a backflip, but the truck twisted mid rotation and sent it off axis and into the wall protection ending his run.

A solid performance but just wasn't enough for the lead or the victory as Brown finished 7th with a score of 31.

Once again though Brown has opened up the FS1 Championship Series with big wins two years in a row. Now the question is can he deliver more wins throughout the season to take the top spot?

The other man at the top of the points standings is Adam Anderson, however his night wasn't exactly what he was hoping for.

After clipping a turning car in the first turn during qualifying, Anderson and Grave Digger were out of contention for the racing bracket and relegated to the donut contest.

That contest didn't fare much better for Anderson as he found himself on his lid with only a score of 20 which wasn't nearly enough for the win.

A frustrated Anderson knew he needed a strong freestyle and as the last driver out he was able to study what the competition before him had done.

On a track where many seemed hesitant to go big and not break early, Anderson knew he needed a complete run but still had to take some chances. He put together a good run with some big air hits and a couple saves in regulation time.

Not long after bonus time began a bad bounce put him on his roof for the second time of the night ending his run. Anderson's efforts would be just enough though to eke out the victory over Damon Bradshaw by just one point.

While Anderson might've been disappointed with result despite bringing home the freestyle trophy, he did score two valuable points on the FS1 Championship Series which could prove to be a difference maker later in the season.

Speaking of Damon Bradshaw, it was another great performance by the Beast From the East as he and Monster Energy were on the verge of scoring points in every competition.

Bradshaw put up a second fastest qualifying time, just missing the point there. He would follow that up with a semi-finals appearance where he lost to eventual winner Dustin Brown.

As for freestyle, Bradshaw was on pace for the win with a fast paced, high flying freestyle with one of the strongest regulation time performances all night.

However just ten seconds into bonus time, Bradshaw's shifter broke on Monster Energy and ending their efforts before bonus time was up. Despite not earning a point in Atlanta, Bradshaw has to be one of the favorites heading to Tampa this weekend.

For Tom Meents and Max-D the night got off to a great start as they collected one point early with the fastest qualifying time. Meents would work his way through the bracket with wins against tough competition in Linsey Weenk and Steven Sims Jr. before his eventual loss to Brown in the finals.

The spectacular crash after the finish line kept crew chief Josh Dyche busy but they were able to get Max-D back for freestyle.

Unfortunately for them their run was short lived after a broken shock cut Meents' run short well before regulation time was done.

While a disappointing night in Meents' eyes he did pick up a point and looked very strong in racing. It could be interesting to see how Meents responds in Tampa.

Much like Adam Anderson, Mike Vaters II had a tough start to his night but would finish up strong.

Vaters and Overkill Evolution clipped a turning car at the final turn and put themselves on their roof in qualifying.

The crew thrashed to get the truck back in action but just missed out on making the donut competition. However the truck was running strong in freestyle and Vaters delivered a great run with momentum rivaling that of Bradshaw.

It was an impressive display and Vaters nearly pulled off a victory with a score of 36 which was good enough for third place. Had he been able to go deeper into bonus time he may have been able to take the top spot.

Steven Sims Jr. had a strong debut in the all new Pirate's Curse machine in Atlanta. After working out some steering problems in his first practice pass, Sims showed some speed with the second fastest practice pass Friday night just behind Adam Anderson.

On Saturday he started off well with a 5th place qualifying pass.

He would get a bye run in the first round after his dad and Stone Crusher had electrical issues and couldn't make it to the line.

A spin in the first turn would end Sims' racing hopes against Meents in the semi-finals but he did show he has the pace to run with the top guns. In freestyle he put up a great effort early with some nice momentum and attacked every obstacle except the backflip ramp. Most importantly he finished his run and didn't go too big too early.

It was a good run to feel out an all new truck and still good enough for 6th place at the end of the night. As Sims gets more comfortable with his new ride we can expect bigger and better things to come this season.

Linsey Weenk would've loved a repeat of his trip to Atlanta last year where he took the Double Down trophy and the FS1 Championship Series lead.

This year was much different as he left pointless as both his racing and freestyle efforts ended early. He and the Lucas Oil Crusader were looking good early in freestyle, but an early rollover knocked them out of the hunt quickly. While the truck came back onto all four's, Weenk was unable to get the Crusader re-fired which had to be a massive disappointment. Look for Weenk to try and bounce back next week with better results in Tampa.

Other strong runners came from the likes of Steve Sims Sr, Bryan Wright, and Becky McDonough. Sims Sr. put up a 4th place qualifying time and was able to finish 5th in freestyle with the Stone Crusher.

For Wright, he too made the racing bracket with the 7th place qualifying time and turned in a respectable freestyle for an 8th place finish in Hooked.

The all new truck for McDonough looked good and she put it to work with a 6th fastest time in qualifying and a solid freestyle early in the order that some may argue was underscored by the judges. Regardless, she put together a good outing with the new El Toro Loco machine.

Last but not least, Jim Koehler and Avenger are no longer pointless! After making a statement last year with the "Rockin' 0 points" graphic on the roof, Koehler was able to secure his first point on the FS1 Championship Series.

The newly introduced donut competition which replaced last year's obstacle course was right up Koehler's alley as he spun his way to the win. Although he got a point Koehler would probably tell you he wasn't satisfied with his night in Atlanta. A relatively early rollover in freestyle was a disappointing start to the year but there's still eight more stops to make up ground and challenge for freestyle wins.

Be sure to catch the Monster Jam FS1 Championship Series all season long on FS1 starting next Sunday January 17th at 3:00pm ET/12:00pm PT. We're looking forward to seeing what happens next week for Round Two at Raymond James Stadium!

*Source:*
http://www.allmonster.com/2016/01/brown-and-anderson-kick-off-fs1-championship-series-on-top/


----------



## Ckg2011

*16 Events For Badger Midgets​*
Officials of the Badger Midget Auto Racing ***'n (BMARA) released a 16-race schedule for the 2016 racing season on Monday.

It marks the 80th year of sanctioning midget auto racing, for the country's oldest midget auto racing organization. Mid-State Equipment and Zimbrick Chevrolet of Sun Prairie return as title series sponsors.

Sun Prairie's Angell Park Speedway continues as the cornerstone of the series, with eleven races slated at the famed third-mile facility. The first event will be on Sunday May 22, with the track finale Labor Day weekend Sunday Sept. 4. Six of the events will be held in conjunction with the IRA Bumper to Bumper Sprint Car Series.

The eighth annual Salute to Harry Turner returns to Wilmot (Wis.) Raceway on Aug. 13. Sycamore (Ill.) Speedway hosts a pair of events on June 23 and the season finale on Sept. 10. Farley (Iowa) Speedway will host the series on Friday Sept. 2 for the first time since Scott Hatton's August 21, 2004 victory.

Several additional dates will be announced in the coming weeks. The complete Badger 600 Micro Series will be announced later this month.

*2016 Badger Midget Series Schedule*

May 22 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
May 29 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 5 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 19 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
June 26 - Seymour Super Speedway - Seymour, Wis.
July 3 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 17 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
July 23 - Sycamore Speedway - Sycamore, Ill.
July 31 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 7 - TBA - TBA
Aug. 13 - Wilmot Raceway - Wilmot, Wis.
Aug. 14 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 21 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Aug. 28 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Sept. 2 - Farley Speedway - Farley, Iowa
Sept. 4 - Angell Park Speedway - Sun Prairie, Wis.
Sept. 10 - Sycamore Speedway - Sycamore, Ill.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/other-midgets/16-events-for-badger-midgets/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chili Bowl Sets Race Of Champions Lineup​*
The field is set for Tuesday's Vacuworx Invitational Race of Champions during Warren Cat Qualifying Night at the Chili Bowl Nationals.

A collection of 19 drivers made the cut for this year's VIROC. An elite field of talent, the standards of qualification are being a past driver champion, driving for a past owner champion, being a past VIROC winner, or being the reigning National Midget Driver of the Year.

*Drivers who will chase the $2,500 winner's purse include:*

• No. 1 - Sammy Swindell (Germantown, Tenn.) The one name that has dominated the VIROC, Sammy has collected four wins in the Tuesday showdown. Making the trip to the Tulsa Expo Raceway for the 26th time, Swindell comes in chasing Golden Driller No. 6.

• No. 1st - J.J. Yeley (Phoenix, Ariz.) Racing under the banner of 1996 owner champion, Jay McKinnie, Arizona's J.J. Yeley enters his fifth VIROC. Still chasing that white rabbit, Yeley looks to make up for a DNF in the 2014 VIROC.

• No. 05 - Brad Loyet (Sunset Hills, Mo.) The winner of the inaugural VIROC, Brad Loyet 2014 attempt ended with a DNF. A part of Tuesday's overall qualifier in 2014, the driver Vacuworx No. 05 made it all worthwhile; putting his ride in the show with a runner up finish to Kyle Larson.

• No. 5 - Jerry *****, Jr. (Tucson, Ariz.) The choice of Wilke-Pak Racing, Jerry *****, Jr. has competed in the last three VIROC events with a record of fifth, seventh, and tenth. The most consistent man in the River Spirit Expo Center with a dozen straight Saturday A-Feature appearances, his 2016 bid is the third year for the 2005 Chili Bowl owner champions.

• No. 6K - Dave Darland (Lincoln, Ind.) "The People's Champion" will be driving for Brandon and Brad Gray for his qualifying night, but for the VIROC, he's taking his seat to the Kruseman/Potter mount reserved for Josh Lakatos on Wednesday night.

• No. 15X - Chad Boat (Phoenix, Ariz.) Still in search of a Golden Driller, Arizona's Chad Boat makes the cut via car owner, John Lawson, who claimed his owner championship in 1997 with Billy Boat behind the wheel.
• No. 21K - Cory Kruseman (Ventura, Cali.) "The Kruser" has topped the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl

Nationals twice, but is still hunting for a VIROC win. The California veteran went from fifth to third in last year's champion's showdown.

• No. 22H - John Heydenreich (Bloomsburg, Penn.) The 1990 champion of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals was the benefactor of the revenge draw in 2014, taking the No. 1 spot from Sammy Swindell. Unfortunately, John was not able to finish, but looks to better his best finish of ninth.

• No. 24 - Tracy Hines (Wilkinson, Ind.) Retired, but not retired. The Chili Bowl is one event that Tracy Hines is not planning on missing anytime soon. Still looking for a VIROC win, the 2005 even champion finished eighth in 2014.

• No. 39S - Kevin Thomas, Jr. (Cullman, Ala.) For the first time in a long time, the No. 39 will not be occupied by Kevin Swindell, but that doesn't mean he's not involved as he enters the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals for the first time as an owner for Alabama's Kevin Thomas, Jr. Going ARCA racing in 2016, this is the first time Thomas will be a part of the VIROC field.

• No. 47 - Danny Stratton (Riverside, Cali.) Andy Bondio's pick for VIROC VIII, the two-time owner champion will put Danny in for the first time in 2016.

• No. 47X - Tim McCreadie (Watertown, N.Y.) Proving to be a most versatile shoe, New York's Tim McCreadie picked up his Golden Driller in 2006 for Steve Smith, he was able to finish 11th in last year's edition of the VIROC.

• No. 63 - Bryan Clauson (Noblesville, Ind.) First joining the VIROC in 2014 on Rusty Kunz credentials, Clauson punched his own card the same year with his first Golden Driller. Hard charger in 2014, Clauson came from 12 to second in VIROC VII.

• No. 67 - Tanner Thorson (Minden, Nev.) Tanner's first trip to the VIROC, the Keith Kunz Motorsports No. 67 makes the show as the 2015 National Midget Driver of the Year. Overall, Thorson rattled off seven wins in NMDoTY competition and topped Rico Abreu by 92 markers.

• No. 67Z - Kasey Kahne (Enumclaw, Wash.) The star of NASCAR takes the green in this year's VIROC under Zarounian credentials. With brother Willie Kahne turning wrenches, Kasey's last appearance in the VIROC was 2014 in the Lefler Memorial car.

• No. 71 - Christopher Bell (Norman, Okla.) The 2014 NMDoTY joins this year's lineup on the card punched by Keith Kunz. A master of both dirt and asphalt, Bell's best finish in the VIROC is a third place in 2014.

• No. 71G - Damion Gardner (Concord, Cali.) The driver known far and wide as "The Demon," the 2008 Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Champion's best finish came in 2014 with a runner-up to Kyle Larson.

• No. 71K - Kyle Larson (Elk Grove, Cali.) The 2014 winner of the VIROC, Larson will look to get the job done again in his fifth consecutive appearance. Larson's 2015 showing resulted in a fifth-place showing.

• No. 97 - Rico Abreu (Rutherford, Cali.) The choice of Keith Kunz in 2015, Abreu rides in on his own ticket in 2016 as the defending champion of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals. His 2015 VIROC attempt ended with a seventh-place finish.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/chili-bowl-sets-race-of-champions-lineup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bluff Outlaws Coming To MAVTV​*
the Red Bluff Outlaws and Fast Four Media are teaming up to broadcast two events from the birthplace of Outlaw Kart Racing as part of the award-winning Suzuki Presents SPEED SPORT on MAVTV.

The Red Bluff Outlaws championship points event on Feb. 13 will set the stage for the prestigious West Coast Nationals on March 11-13, with both events being streamed at www.FastFourMedia.org and then broadcast nationally by SPEED SPORT in one-hour shows on MAVTV.

"Red Bluff Outlaws represents the very best in American grassroots racing created and developed by Bob and Pat Carrel," said Red Bluff CEO Ali Abbassi.

"This will present a great opportunity for fans across the nation to see where Outlaw karting started, the very place where many of today's stars developed their racing careers. It's our mission to maintain the image developed by the series founders on the one-tenth-mile dirt bullring, and we're excited to show a national audience what Outlaw karting is all about."

Fast Four Media's Kyler Shaw will lead the team capturing all of the action in conjunction with SPEED SPORT's experienced team of editors and producers.

"I'm really excited to be partnering with SPEED SPORT," Shaw said. "Red Bluff is one of the smallest and fastest tracks around, and it's just amazing that we can finally showcase the talent and skill that come out of these Outlaw karts. It's been a long-time coming and I'm definitely excited to show off this style of fast-paced, breathtaking racing."

The Red Bluff Outlaws compete at the Tehama District Fairgrounds in Red Bluff, Calif., which sits between Chico and Redding in Northern California. They trace their roots back more than 30 years, with an estimated 5,000 racers competing through the years.

Ralph Sheheen will lead the SPEED SPORT broadcast team, which also includes Outlaw kart racers Derek Pernesiglio and Chase Raudman.

"As a native of Northern California, I'm thrilled to finally have the chance to put the Red Bluff Outlaws on national television," Sheheen said. "The racing is second-to-none, the action is so fast-paced, and I really expect our viewers to absolutely love what they will see."






*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...print-cars/red-bluff-outlaws-coming-to-mavtv/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thorson Tops Larson In Race of Champions​*
Tanner Thorson held off Kyle Larson to with the eighth annual Vacuworx Invitational Race of Champions during the opening night of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals Tuesday.

Thorson, the reigning National Midget Driver of the Year, snagged the lead from Tracy Hines prior to the halfway point in the 20-lap race at Tulsa Expo Raceway.

Thorson, driving the Keith Kunz Racing No. 67, held off a late charge from his teammate Larson to claim the victory.

Hines, Bryan Clauson and Christopher Bell rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Tanner Thorson, Kyle Larson, Tracy Hines, Bryan Clauson, Christopher Bell, Chad Boat, Dave Darland, Kasey Kahne, Danny Stratton, Tim McCreadie, Jerry ***** Jr., Rico Abreu, J.J. Yeley, Cory Kruseman, Damion Gardner, Brad Loyet, John Heydenreich, Sammy Swindell, Kevin Thomas Jr.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/thorson-tops-larson-in-race-of-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bright Nips Saldana In Chili Bowl Opener​*
With only a few feet to spare at the line, Pennsylvania's Alex Bright held off Indiana's Joey Saldana at the line to kick off the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire during Tuesday's Warren Cat Qualifying Night inside the River Spirit Center.

Marking the second time since 2014 that Bright has qualified for Saturday night's feature, it was his first preliminary night victory.

"Absolutely amazing," he said. "This possibly tops as one of the best wins of my career, if not it definitely ties the one big race in Australia I won, but Saturday would definitely top them all. This is big for me."

Giving chase from the eight starting spot, Bright cracked the top five by lap six as Kyle Larson took off with the lead. Sitting comfortably ahead of Jonathan Beason, the Oklahoma shoe worked to hold off Zach Daum, while at the same time Alex Bright quietly continued his march to the front.

Taking over third on lap nine, Bright jumped to second the following lap. In the right place at the right time, the caution flew on lap 11 as leader Kyle Larson found himself the victim of a slower car. Finding the No 22e stalled off the exit of the second turn, the resulting impact sent Larson spinning to a stop.

"It was unfortunate he [Kyle] got caught up in a wreck," said Bright. "He was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, but that's racing.

We've all been in that position.

"I don't think that's all he had," continued Bright. "It would've been interesting to see what would have happened. I think we definitely had something for him."

Jonathan Beason sneaked between the wall and Daum's No. 5d in a battle that also included Spencer Bayston. The race was slowed again on lap 21.

Going for a slide job on the restart, Beason slammed the cushion in turn four, causing a domino effect that brought Bayston to a halt. Beason continued, but struggled again on the next restart, allowing Saldana to grab second.

Working every angle possible during the closing laps, Bright edged Saldana by 0.144 seconds at the line.

"I don't know how in the hell to drive these race cars to tell you the truth. It's just an honor to race a midget with these guys. Last year I finished fourth, so I missed it by one," said Saldana. "Just putting yourself in the show, I've never done that before so for me it's a huge honor to say I get to race the A Main on Saturday night."

Zach Daum was the final transfer into Saturday's 55-lap feature.

"There are eight or 10 crown jewel events for midget racing and this is at the top of the list so to be locked into it is big," Daum said. "Less than eight percent of the drivers here will make the race. There is no other race in the world that tough to make. We work all year for the Chili Bowl, basically. We are always learning, always trying, and just trying to make our racecar better."

Beason and R.J. Johnson, who started 16th, rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/bright-nips-saldana-in-chili-bowl-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dale Blaney Among Latest NSCHoF Inductees​*
For the third time in four years a Blaney will be inducted into the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame.

Dale Blaney, who earned his sixth Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions championship last year, leads a class of eight new inductees to the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame.

Blaney will join his father Lou, who was inducted in 2013 and his older brother Dave, who was enshrined to the Knoxville, Iowa, Hall of Fame in 2014 in receiving the sport's greatest honor.

Also earning election to the Hall of Fame are four-time All Star sprint car racer Frankie Kerr, who went on to a career as a NASCAR crew chief and popular former driver Gus Linder.

Elected in the owners-mechanics-builders-manufacturers and car sponsor category are Roy "Bud" Grimm (Jr.) and longtime Tiffin, Ohio, speed shop owner Shirley Kear.

Longtime Knoxville (Iowa) Raceway flagman Doug Clark and photographer Gene Crucean gained election in the promoters-officials-media members-event/series sponsors category, while Mark Light gained admission to the hall of fame through the pre-1945 category.

"I know I say this every year, but we truly are very proud of the work done by our 72-member National Induction Committee," said National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum Foundation Executive Director Bob Baker. "I think we have a great group of inductees this year, with most being honored in their lifetime. We look forward to our 27th induction banquet on the Marion County Fairgrounds in Knoxville, Iowa, on June 4."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/dale-blaney-among-latest-nschof-inductees/


----------



## Ckg2011

*More Dirt On Stewart's Radar​*
Tony Stewart is back at the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals in Oklahoma to help with track preparation, but could he be turning in his tractor in the future to go after another "Golden Driller" trophy?

"I plan on running a lot of dirt races after the end of the season, when I retire from Cup, so I would say this is on the radar again," said Stewart - who won the prestigious Chili Bowl in 2002 and 2007, and holds the accomplishment in high esteem.

"Winning that one-race event was bigger than winning the IndyCar championship," Stewart said. "It was much harder to win the Chili Bowl. Everybody wants this trophy."

Stewart has announced that the 2016 campaign would be his last in NASCAR's top tier. He'll turn the No. 14 Stewart-Haas Racing Chevrolet over to Clint Bowyer for the 2017 season. However, just because he won't be competing in the NASCAR world on a regular basis, Stewart won't be sitting idle.

He owns a World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series team and the All Star Circuit of Champions series. Throw in ownership of Eldora Speedway and, of course, continued interest in Stewart-Haas Racing and the three-time Sprint Cup Series champion will hardly be looking for something to occupy his time.

Once again Stewart, will help as the track coordinator for Chili Bowl co-founder Emmett Hahn.

"People don't realize how much it takes to put this event on," Stewart said. "It's a huge work-in-progress to make these two weeks happen. I backed away from some of my dirt racing to help do the track. The same guys I'm working with this year are the same three guys I worked with last year.

"These guys race two nights out of the week, and I have to be on for six nights doing it right or else Emmett comes down and yells at me."

The River Spirit Expo Center at Tulsa's Expo Square will be filled with over 300 cars and drivers including defending race winner Rico Abreu; and Sprint Cup drivers Alex Bowman, Kasey Kahne, Kyle Larson, Ricky Stenhouse Jr. and JJ Yeley, who finished second to Stewart in 2007.

"It's the dirt-track race of the year," Stewart said. "I don't care what series, what track ... this is the place to be. It's the only time all year you're going to get this many quality cars, drivers and teams to come to one event and race. You don't see 300 of any racecars anywhere other than here. To do it in a special facility like this is hard to put it into words."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/NASC...2016/01/More-Dirt-on-Tony-Stewarts-Radar.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Herrera Uses Cocopah Speedway As Testing Opportunity​*
he first two weeks of 2016 were used as a test session for Johnny Herrera, who opened the year at the 2nd annual Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown at Cocopah Speedway.

"We don't get to race many 410ci races these days so it was important for us to learn as much as we could," he said. "The results aren't what we wanted, but our top goal was accomplished by learning more about our car and the setup adjustments that work and don't work."

Herrera kicked off the marquee 410ci winged sprint car event on Jan. 1 by placing seventh in a heat race and sixth in a qualifier. He then ended 12 th in a B Main.

The team returned to the 3/8-mile oval the ensuing night and nearly duplicated the opening night results. Herrera ended sixth in a heat race, seventh in a qualifier and eighth in a B Main.

"I saw progress from Night 1 to Night 2," he said. "Unfortunately, we started in the third row or further back in every race the first two nights so that makes it really tough. These cars are so even that you have to be better than the car in front or catch a break with them making a mistake."

The trend of starting near the back of the pack continued last Wednesday as Herrera ended eighth in both a heat race and a qualifier and ninth in a B Main.

However, Herrera finally drew a good number to open last Friday's race, which he began by starting on the outside of the front row for a heat race. Bad luck reappeared in the opening laps as Herrera was involved in a crash in turns three and four while running second. That ended his night and the weekend early.

"The draw is always important in racing and it's unfortunate that the one night we drew well we were involved in a crash, but that's part of racing," he said. "We'll take what we learned from getting a lot of laps this early in the season and we'll apply it to future races.

"I also want to thank Heidbreder Foundation Services, MVT, Champion Brands and all of our partners for their support. I'm excited to get this season rolling and hopefully get to Victory Lane soon."

Herrera shifts his focus to this week's 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals Presented by General Tire at Tulsa Expo Raceway in Tulsa, Okla.

Herrera, who will drive for Speedquip Motorsports at the premier midget event, is set for preliminary action on Wednesday before Saturday's finale.

"The Chili Bowl is a unique event with drivers from all ranges of racing coming together inside one building for a week of competition," he said. "I'm looking forward to the challenge and hopefully we will have a little better luck than at the Winter Heat Sprint Car Showdown."

*QUICK RESULTS* -
Jan. 1 - Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz. - Heat race: 7 (7); Qualifier: 6 (7) B Main: 12 (7).
Jan. 2 - Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz. - Heat race: 6 (5); Qualifier: 7 (7) B Main: 8 (11).
Jan. 6 - Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz. - Heat race: 8 (5); Qualifier: 8 8 B Main: 9 (12).
Jan. 8 - Cocopah Speedway in Somerton, Ariz. - Heat race: DNF (2); Qualifier: DNS (9); B Main: DNS (-).

*SEASON STATS* -
4 races, 0 wins, 0 top fives, 0 top 10s, 0 top 15s, 0 top 20s

*UP NEXT* -
Wednesday and Saturday at Tulsa Expo Raceway in Tulsa, Okla., for the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals Presented by General Tire

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2016/01/13/herrera-uses-cocopah-speedway-as-testing-opportunity/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Named Non-Winged Driver Of The Year​*
Robert Ballou was unanimously named the 2015 Driver of the Year by the North American Non-Winged Sprint Car Poll voting panel of media members, promoters, sanctioning officials and manufacturers for the first time.

The AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series champion earned all 16 first-place ballots cast in the year-end poll. The USAC Indiana Sprint Week champion also earned the 2015 non-winged sprint car Team of the Year award.

The drivers ranked second through fifth, respectively, are Dave Darland, Brady Bacon, Damion Gardner and Chase Stockon.

Thomas Meseraull will receive the Wild Card Award for his exciting non-winged sprint car performances in 2015, while Colten Cottle will receive the 2015 non-winged sprint car rookie-of-the-year award.

Mike and Tim Truex of Loudpedal Productions will receive the North American Non-Winged Sprint Car Poll Media Members of the Year honor.

Don Kazarian of the Perris Auto Speedway, annual host of the Oval Nationals, earned the Promoter of the Year title.

Joe Devin of DRC Chassis will receive the Builder/Manufacturer of the Year honors.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/ballou-named-non-winged-driver-of-the-year/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Owns Wednesday At The Chili Bowl​*
It was almost Déjà vu as Rico Abreu came up aces in Wednesday's River Spirit Qualifying Night, topping action for the second time in as many years in his quest for the Golden Driller in the 30th running of the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire at Tulsa Expo Raceway.

"I believe last year that's kind of how it went too," Abreu said. "Started on the front row of my heat and my qualifier and won those. Started sixth in the feature, started sixth this year, so kind of a good spot as long as you win them. I feel like you have to win every time you are on the track here and tonight went really smooth."

Asked about his confidence of another Driller, Abreu replied, "Anytime you lock into the A-Main on Saturday, you've got a lot of confidence. It's a long race for midget racing, just because we are used to 25-30 lap races so you have to kind of pace yourself throughout that feature and just be there at the last 10 laps."

Gridding sixth, the California native wasted little time working to the front of the racing order, advancing to the runner-up spot by the second lap.

Chasing Oklahoma's Tyler Thomas, the pair swapped lines at both ends of the Tulsa Expo Raceway several times, Thomas was successful holding Abreu at bay as Thomas Meseraull trailed closely in third.

Slowed on lap 12, the restart was the opportunity Abreu was looking for. Diving the bottom of turn one, the slide through turn two ended with the Keith Kunz Motorsports No. 97 on point.

Leaving Tyler Thomas to contend with Meseraull for the silver position, the pair dropped sliders on each other with neither giving an inch. Working silently into contention during all of this, 17th-starting Parker Price-Miller joined the fight on lap 19, taking the third spot away from Meseraull the following Lap.

Slowed on lap 21 for a three-car pileup, the restart saw Thomas glued to the back bumper of Abreu.

Side by side at the white flag, Thomas was close enough to take it, but the high side was where the run was for Rico. Rounding turn four however, the caution waved again as Colby Copeland and Sammy Swindell tangled at the start/finish line.

Abreu controlled the restart and beat Thomas to the finish by .0845 seconds.
Even with a runner-up finish, Thomas was pleased.

"I'm almost speechless. You know, fourth try at the Chili Bowl and we had a really good car all night and got plenty of passing points early on," Thomas explained. "I think we were just too good, too early in the feature. I felt like we were on a string the first 10 laps or so and it just got tight there midway to the end on the cushion. I had to try the bottom out, but Rico drove a great race on the top."

Taking full advantage of the final restart, Thomas Meseraull reclaimed the final transfer into Saturday's A-Feature.

Without a ride a week ago, and in Australia; Meseraull was a last minute addition for Mark Bush Motorsports.

"Mark Bush's cars are awesome," Meseraull explained. "He's my buddy and the last two times I drove it, I'd just went through a divorce and didn't give in my best and turned it over on the berm. It was pretty awesome to come back and give him my best and actually get up on the wheel."

Price-Miller was the night's hard charger with a fourth-place finish with Austin Brown fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dgets/abreu-owns-wednesday-at-the-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davenport Doubles Up In Tucson​*
Jonathan Davenport scored a wire-to-wire win in super late model action at USA Raceway on Wednesday night to snare his second $5,000 triumph in a row in round three of the Keyser Manufacturing Wild West Shootout presented by Black Diamond-Club 29 Race Cars atop the three-eighths-mile clay oval.

Davenport gunned into the lead at the outset from the front row outside and aside from a couple brief advances from Darrell Lanigan, maintained command throughout aboard the TS Crane Service/Sundance Services Longhorn-chassis to remain eligible for a potential $100,000 bonus that would go to the winner of five races in six events.

While Davenport made it two-for-three in super late models, Ryan Gustin denied Cade Dillard a third consecutive Modified win while Tyler Peterson captured his second X-Mod win in a row as 112 cars filled the pit area.

After winning on Sunday night, Davenport built upon his momentum with a dominant run from the front row.

"I really didn't know where they were gaining on me at in traffic," Davenport explained. I just tried to be patient and pick my lines to get a good run off the corner and not kill my momentum too bad."

Lanigan chased Davenport to the stripe with Shane Clanton filling out the podium in third.

World of Outlaws Sprint Car champion Donny Schatz made the most of his first Wild West Shootout appearance of 2016 by racing to fourth with Billy Moyer, Jr., beating his father to the line for fifth.

In Barnett Harley-Davidson Modifieds presented by MVT action, Missouri's Ryan Gustin raced from the front row outside to take victory honors ahead of Darron Fuqua, 17th-starter Todd Schute, pole starter Matt Gilbertson and Jake Hartung rounding out the top five.

North Dakota's Tyler Peterson raced to Border International and RealTruck.com X-Mods presented by Polar Industries victory lane for the second time in a row, this time crossing the stripe ahead of Grant Southworth, Lance Schill, James Binkley and Brandon Farrington.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Darrell Lanigan, Shane Clanton, Donny Schatz, Billy Moyer Jr., Billy Moyer, Brandon Sheppard, Ricky Thornton Jr., Rodney Sanders, Jason Krohn, Garrett Albertson, Chris Simpson, Don O'Neal, Ronnie Lee Hollingsworth, Hunte Rasdon, Jimmy Mars, Jason Papich, Ricky Weiss, Morgan Bagley, Clay Daly, Ray Moore, Ryan Gustin, Brad Looney, Tyler Erb, A.J. Dienel.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/davenport-doubles-up-in-tucson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Dominates Night Three At Chili Bowl​*
Let the victory bells toll as Oklahoma's Christopher Bell went uncontested for his second career preliminary night score during Thursday's John Christner Trucking Qualifying night at the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire at Tulsa Expo Raceway.

"If you give me one race a year, it's this race," Bell said. "It's something I want to win so badly and I promise, I want to win it more than anyone else in here. I'm glad to be in this position and hopefully can carry this momentum into Saturday."

Earning the pole through heat and qualifier points, Bell made quick work of fellow front row starter, Sheldon Haudenschild, following two attempts at the start. Left to contend with Danny Stratton, the Bondio entry shot to the runner-up spot on the opening lap.

Caution on the seventh circuit, the green lights were short lived as Haudenschild struck the cone on the restart, sending the Ohio driver to the tail.

Working to over a half-straightaway advantage before the caution flew again on lap 10, the pause this time was for second running Stratton who found the wall that lines the top of turn three. Danny was okay, and with the help of the Hay lined wall was able to continue.

At speed once again, the Keith Kunz Motorsports No. 71 rode the high-line to perfection, pulling to a nearly two second advantage before the 15th lap.

While Bell pulled away, the race within the top-five began picking up as Jerry ***** Jr. arrived at the party from the 10th starting spot.

Having found fourth on lap 14, the Wilke-Pak No. 5 was able to maneuver all line on the Tulsa Expo Raceway. Dicing it up with Tracy Hines for the third spot, the leaders began to hit slower traffic on the 18th lap.

Going to a three-car battle for second as traffic brought C.J. Leary to Hines and *****, the pair worked to hold off the No. 5 machine. Working lap 20, traffic finally bit as Leary went cross through the first and second turns, leaving the hub clear for ***** to snag two spots before the caution flag waved on lap 21 for a tangle exiting turn two.

With a clear race track, rode the wall to a 2.360 second advantage at the checkered flag. With ***** finishing second and qualifying for his 13th Chili Bowl feature.

Asked about the magic that he seems to have at the Tulsa Expo Raceway, ***** replied, "It's just being with car owners and good cars. Things have changed over the years, set up and so forth, it's just staying up with what's changing. We had a couple of years where we struggled a bit and kind of caught up on some better setups."

Shane Cottle put on a show on the closing lap, putting his No. 71x in the show with the pass for the final transfer spot on C.J. Leary.

"In the heat race, we had too much left rear drive. In the feature, we were a lot better and able to rotate the corners a lot better and keep it down low," Cottle said. "Those guys wash out and I could get underneath them."

Hines completed the top five. Ricky Stenhouse Jr. came from 13th to sixth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ets/bell-dominates-night-three-at-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Reutzel Named Top 360 Sprint Car Driver​*
Aaron Reutzel was voted the 2015 Driver of the Year by the North American 360 Sprint Car Poll voting panel of media members, promoters, sanctioning officials and manufacturers for the first time.

Ruetzel, the American Sprint Car Series (ASCS) national tour champion, earned 17 of the 21 first-place ballots cast in the year-end poll.

Reutzel also earned the Team of the Year award. Finally, Reutzel will share the Wild Card Award for exciting sprint car performances with Morgan Turpen.

Those drivers ranked second through fifth, respectively, are ASCS Speedweek champion Wayne Johnson, Seth Bergman, Johnny Herrera and Empire Super Sprints (ESS) champion Steve Poirier.

Rounding out the top 10 for the season are Ocean Speedway champion Justin Sanders, Civil War Series champion Andy Forsberg, United Racing Club (URC) champion Curt Michael, United Sprint Car Series (USCS) champion Turpen and Knoxville Raceway champion Clint Garner, respectively.

In addition to Reutzel, others receiving one first-place vote each were Johnson, Poirier, Sanders and Turpen.

Knoxville Raceway Rookie of the Year Ryan Giles earned the North American 360 Sprint Car Poll Rookie of the Year title in his first full season of winged 360-cubic-inch sprint car competition.

Jack and Bonnie Elam of J&J Auto Racing will receive the Builder/Manufacturer of the Year honors for 2015.

Allan Holland of www.hoseheads.com received the Media Member of the Year award while Pete Walton of the United Sprint Car Series (USCS) earned the Promoter of the Year award.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/reutzel-named-top-360-sprint-car-driver/


----------



## Ckg2011

*18 Races For Midwest Sprint Car Series​*
Officials with the Hoosier Tire Midwest Sprint Car Series have released the 2016 schedule of events.

This season's schedule will include 18 Midwest Sprint Car Series-sanctioned events to be held at seven different speedways.

The schedule includes a variety of purses paying $2,000, $2,500, $3,000, $4,000, $5,000 and $10,000 to win. The schedule is well balanced, with three events each month except August and October.

The season is scheduled to begin on April 9 at Lincoln Park Speedway in Putnamville, Ind., with the annual IndianaOpenWheel.com Racin' Fest.

The next weekend on April 16 the Midwest Sprint Car Series and USAC will partner for the co-sanctioned Spring Showdown at Tri-State Speedway. The Midwest Sprint Car Series will be back at Tri-State Speedway on April 30 for a new early season event known as Midwest Madness.

The Spring Fling at the Terre Haute (Ind.) Action Track will be held on May 1 this season. Memorial Day weekend the series will be at Lincoln Park Speedway May 28 and Tri-State Speedway on May 29.

The series will also be racing three times and at three different tracks during the month of June. Brownstown (Ind.) Speedway will host the series on June 4.

On June 11 the series will be at Tri-State Speedway for a split show with the Neal Tire MOWA Sprint Car Series.

Daugherty Speedway in Boswell, Ind., will hold a MSCS-sanctioned race on June 25 to complete the June schedule.

On July 2 the Midwest Sprint Car Series will be back at Lincoln Park Speedway and serve as the final day of the Bill

Gardner Sprintacular and will pay $3,000 to win. The next night, July 3, the series will be racing at Tri-State Speedway in the Southern Indiana Sprint Stampede. The series will then be returning to Montpelier (Ind.) Motor Speedway on July 23.

The Midwest Sprint Car Series will return to Lincoln Park Speedway on Aug. 6 with a $3,000 to win event. It will be the fourth and final visit there for the series in 2016. The annual Hoosier Sprint Nationals will be at Tri-State Speedway on Aug. 13 and will pay $5,000 to the winner.

September will be a big month for MSCS drivers. It begins with a doubleheader weekend with action at Route 45 Raceway in Flora, Ill., on Sept. 3.

The Labor Day Weekend Challenge on Sept. 4 at Tri-State Speedway follows and it pays $3,000 to win. At mid-month the series will return to Tri-State Speedway along with the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series to participate in the biggest race of the year, the Haubstadt Hustler, on Sept. 17.

Tri-State Speedway will host the Midwest Sprint Car Series season finale, the Harvest Cup, on Oct. 8.

*2016 Midwest Sprint Car Series Schedule*

April 9 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
April 16 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind. (w/USAC)
April 30 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
May 1 - Terre Haute Action Track - Terre Haute, Ind.
May 28 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
May 29 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
June 4 - Brownstown Speedway - Brownstown, Ind.
June 11 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
June 25 - Daugherty Speedway - Boswell, Ind.
July 2 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
July 3 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
July 23 - Montpelier Motor Speedway - Montpelier, Ind.
Aug. 6 - Lincoln Park Speedway - Putnamville, Ind.
Aug. 13 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Sept. 3 - Route 45 Raceway - Flora, Ill.
Sept. 4 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.
Sept. 17 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind. (w/USAC)
Oct. 8 - Tri-State Speedway - Haubstadt, Ind.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/18-races-for-midwest-sprint-car-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Massachusetts Native Anthony Nocella Turning Heads At First Chili Bowl​*
Legendary car owner "Boston" Louie Seymour of Marlborough, Massachusetts, was known as the "man who traveled a million miles" in his years of owning open wheel cars in the USAC ranks. Those rides were driven by some legends of the sport including Ken Schrader, Doug Wolfgang, Rich Volger, Dave Blaney, and numerous other hot shoes.

This week Seymour's son Bobby traveled 1800 miles to the Chili Bowl Nationals in Tulsa, Oklahoma, where 23-year-old Anthony Nocella is piloting the Seymour No. 29S "Spirit of Boston" entry. It's Nocella's first time at the Chili Bowl, but the 2015 Wentworth Institute of Technololgoy graduate is proving to be a quick study.

Nocella won his heat race in dominating fashion during Thursday night preliminary action, transferred to the A-Main thanks to a strong third-place finish in his qualifier, and turned in a very respectable 13th-place result in the evening's feature event. That race was won by dirt standout and budding NASCAR star Christoper Bell, and also included the likes of Ricky Stenhouse Jr., Justin Allgaier, Tracey Hines, Brady Bacon, and other household names.

"The competition's probably some of the best of any that I've run [against], it's the best of the best here," Nocella said after his qualifier. "Even if you look in the B-Mains it's guys that can win a feature anywhere they go. I you make one mistake and slip up a little bit you lose a spot."

It may be Nocella's first time at the Chili Bowl, but he is certainly no slouch behind the wheel. A native of the Boston suburb of Woburn, Nocella rose through the ranks driving Go-Karts and Mini Sprints, and graduated to the Northeast Midget Association (NEMA) where he collected wins driving for Seymour on pavement tracks around New England. The most prestigious race of that tour is the Boston Louie Memorial, a 29-lap affair honoring the elder Seymour at the paved 1/3-mile Seekonk Speedway in Seekonk, Massachusetts.

For varying owners, Nocella has also recently campaigned pavement Tour-Type Modifieds in New England amd the surrounding region. He has competed in all of the Tri-Track Open Modified Series, picked up multiple victories in the Valenti Modified Racing Series, and ran the majority of the NASCAR Whelen Modified Tour in 2015. In addition to his time in those ground-pounding machines, Nocella has been driving a Midget for Seymour in the USAC Dirt Midget Association at Bear Ridge Speedway in Bradford, Vermont, under the POWRi sanction at Glen Ridge Motorsports Park in Fultonville, New York, and at various other tracks throughout the northeast.

"We run pretty well there and this is definitely some of the best competition you can get, so we figured we'd see how we stack up with them and try to learn some stuff and have some fun," Nocella said about his thoughts on the Chili Bowl

That may have been a bit too humble, as Nocella also won the A-Main in a Seymour entry on the first night of the Rumble in Ft. Wayne at the end of 2014, besting some of the same drivers he is facing off against in Tulsa. In addition, Nocella, Seymour, and the rest of the team are carrying on Boston Louie's legacy by branching out and traveling ever further from home to go racing. They plan to hit some national USAC midgets events next season, while Nocella will continue to drive an asphalt Modified on a limited schedule as he has in recent years.

Nocella said that his expectations for Chili Bowl week are realistic, but that he simply hoped to run as best as he could and try to make the A-Main on his qualifying night. He made that look easy.

"Every time you're out on the track everyone is going as hard as they can all the time&#8230;you've got to really work for what you get," he said.

In Tulsa Nocella has gotten plenty so far. Both at the Chili Bowl, and in his career as a whole, the best may be yet to come. Somewhere up there Boston Louie is smiling.

*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/news/massachusetts-native-anthony-nocella-turning-heads-at-first-chili-bowl/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Captures Friday Night At Chili Bowl​*
Picking up his fourth career preliminary night feature win, Bryan Clauson led non-stop in Friday's Vacuworx Global Qualifying Night to set the stage for Saturday's finale of the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire.

"My Golden Driller is lonely, I need to get him a friend," commented Clauson in his postrace interview. "I certainly feel like we have a car capable of winning just watching the first few nights. I wasn't quite as confident going into tonight. I felt like earlier in the week, we needed to get better. I told that to Rusty [Kunz]. We went 12th in the Race of Champions and that's a pretty good gauge."

Earning the pole for Friday's A-Feature, Clauson led start-to-finish without challenge. Able to get within a few car lengths as the leaders hit traffic on Lap 20, it wasn't enough to give Tim McCreadie a shot, as the Watertown, New York Late Model ace grabbed the runner-up spot.

Battling several laps during the races mid-point, Kasey Kahne and Daryn Pittman swapped the show position with Kahne winning out on the battle.

Asked about his thoughts on winning the Chili Bowl, Kahne replied, "It would mean so much because it's such a cool event. It's such a great race, the fans are unbelievable here. The competition, everybody here in Midgets, Sprint Cars, and a couple NASCAR guys in Kyle, Ricky, and Allgaier, so there's just such a wide variety of competition."

Pittman crossed fourth with California's Shane Golobic racing to fifth.

Coming from 13th, Damion Gardner was able to run up to seventh with Tanner Thorson following from 10th. Eleventh starting Chad Boat was eighth with Jac Haudenschild and Hunter Schuerenberg rounding out the top-ten.

Following the night's feature event, the inaugural Pizza Express Pole Shuffle took place with all 12 lock in drivers getting a shot to better their position in Saturday's A-Feature. Drawing for their position in the dash order, drivers squared off in 11, head-to-head, two lap dashes. Starting with the 12th and 11th position, the winner went on to face the driver who drew 10th, the process repeated itself all the way up the ladder. The first round saw Zach Daum square off against Shane Cottle with Daum eventually moving from 12th to eighth on the starting grid before being defeated by Joey Saldana. Ultimately, the front row came down to Bryan Clauson and Christopher Bell. Crossing the white flag 0.038 seconds apart, Bell found the wall in the third and fourth turns, ensuring Bryan Clauson the pole position.

With all four qualifying nights in the books, the total number of entries received for the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl National presented by General Tire stands at 250, with 335 of those finding drivers to compete, beating out the record of 326 drivers set in 2015.

The final day of the 30th annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire gets underway at 9:30 A.M. (CT) with Hot Laps for the first two N Features. Qualifying features are estimated to run until 5:45 P.M. at which point the Tulsa Expo Raceway will be reworked.

Opening Ceremonies will take place at 6:35 P.M. (CT).

Note: Qualifying sixth on the A Feature lineup, the No. 20a of Alex Shanks was found to be a lie. It was revealed by officials that the driver was actually Shane Cockrum, who qualified on Wednesday. For this action, Shane has been disqualified from all remaining competition during the 2016 Chili Bowl. In a statement from Chili Bowl Director of Competition, Matt Ward, it was explained, "In our Driver's Meeting, as soon as I get done welcoming all the drivers, the first thing read is; once you draw in, you cannot race again. That is your night...We don't like disqualifying anyone, but what Shane did was wrong, and is unfair to the drivers and fans who attend the Chili Bowl."

*Results:*

*A-Feature: Top 3 advance to Saturday's A-Feature*

A Feature (25 Laps): 1. 63-Bryan Clauson[1]; 2. 47X-Tim McCreadie[5]; 3. 67Z-Kasey Kahne[3]; 4. 21-Daryn Pittman[2]; 5. 17G-Shane Golobic[7]; 6. 71G-Damion Gardner[13]; 7. 67-Tanner Thorson[10]; 8. 15X-Chad Boat[11]; 9. 73X-Jac Haudenschild[8]; 10. 05H-Hunter Schuerenberg[4]; 11. 21K-Cory Kruseman[9]; 12. 68-Ronnie Gardner[19]; 13. 14-Trevor Kobylarz[16]; 14. 11AG-Dave Darland[23]; 15. 27T-Tucker Klaasmeyer[18]; 16. 35S-Danny Faria Jr[17]; 17. 51W-Danny Sheridan[21]; 18. 15-Tim Siner[12]; 19. 9K-Kyle Schuett[22]; 20. 31B-David Budres[24]; 21. 80-Josh Hawkins[14]; 22. 98D-Clinton Boyles[20]; 23. (DNF) 88N-D.J. Netto[15]; DQ 20A-Alex Shanks (aka. Shane Cockrum)...The 20a was found out to be Shane Cockrum, not Alex Shanks. Because of this, Shane has been DQ'd from the 2016 Chili Bowl Nationals.

*Lap Leader:* Bryan Clauson 1-25 
*Hard Charger:* Dave Darland +9

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...eads-It-All-On-Vacuworx-Qualifying-Night.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*O'Neal Does It Again In Arizona​*
Indiana late model veteran Don O'Neal drove to his second victory in four races during round four of the Wild West Shootout at USA Raceway.

O'Neal started second and fought off polesitter Jonathan Davenport, who won rounds two and three of the series, for the $5,000 triumph.

Brandon Sheppard finished third with Steve Francis and A.J. Diemel rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Don O'Neal, Jonathan Davenport, Brandon Sheppard, Steve Francis, A.J. Diemel, Ryan Gustin, Rodney Sanders, Donny Schatz, R.C. Whitwell, Dustin Strand, Darrell Lanigan, Jimmy Mars, Shane Clanton, Morgan Bagley, Billy Moyer Jr., Chris Simpson, Jason Krohn, Garrett Alberson, Austin Siebert, Robert Sanders, Jason Papich, Sean Bray, Billy Franklin, Terry Philips.

*Source:* 
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...r-dirt-series/oneal-does-it-again-in-arizona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Earns 410 Driver Of The Year Award​*
For the eighth time in his career, Donny Schatz was voted the Driver of the Year by the North American 410 Sprint Car Poll voting panel of media members, promoters, sanctioning officials and manufacturers.

The 2015 Knoxville Nationals winner, Chico Gold Cup Race of Champions winner and World of Outlaws (WoO) champion, earned all 25 first-place ballots cast in the year-end poll.

Tony Stewart, owner of the Donny Schatz sprint car, earned his eighth Team of the Year honors, though three of those have come from the North American Non-Winged Sprint Car Poll.

Those drivers ranked second through fifth, respectively, are 2015 Kings Royal winner Shane Stewart, All Star Circuit of Champions (ASCoC) champion Dale Blaney, Brad Sweet and Knoxville Raceway and National Sprint League (NSL) champion Danny Lasoski.

Rounding out the top 10 for the season, respectively, are Daryn Pittman, 2015 Central Pennsylvania Sprint Cars and Williams Grove Speedway champion Greg Hodnett, Joey Saldana, Williams Grove National Open winner and Pennsylvania Speed Week champion Stevie Smith and Kerry Madsen.

Rico Abreu will again receive the Wild Card Award for his exciting 410 sprint car performances in 2015. Chase Dietz, the top rookie at the Lincoln Speedway this past season, has earned the Rookie of the Year award in the 410 division of the North American Sprint Car Poll.

Tod Quiring of the new National Sprint League (NSL) received Promoter of the Year honors. Jack & Bonnie Elam of J&J Auto Racing will earn the Builder/Manufacturer of the Year honors for the 410 poll. The Media Member of the Year award will go to Kendra Jacobs and Steve Post of the MAVTV/MRN Winged Nation show.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rs/schatz-earns-410-driver-of-the-year-award/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tony Stewart Confronts Heckler At Chili Bowl Nationals​*
Stewart went into the grandstands to show his displeasure with man who had been heckling him.​
Tony Stewart went into the grandstands to confront a heckler during the Friday night portion of the Chili Bowl Nationals, according to multiple videos posted on social media.

What prompted Stewart to go into the grandstands is unclear, but multiple spectators tweeted saying the heckler flipped Stewart off before the confrontation that included the unidentified heckler falling backwards.

The Chili Bowl held in Tulsa, Okla., is one of the most prestigious dirt Midget sprint car events in the world with this year's race attracting over 300 entries representing 34 states and five countries. Stewart, a two-time Chili Bowl winner, is not competing in the weeklong event but is assisting with track preparations.

Stewart has not raced sprint cars since being involved in the death of Kevin Ward Jr. in an August 2014 race at Canandaigua (N.Y.) Motorsports Park. Ward had just been involved in an accident with Stewart and was walking on the track to confront the multi-time NASCAR champion when Stewart's car clipped Ward.

The incident was determined to be an accident with an Ontario County grand jury ruling Stewart did not intentionally hit Ward and would not face charges of criminally negligent homicide or second degree manslaughter. Ward's family filed a wrongful death lawsuit against Stewart last August, a case that remains open.






*Source:*
http://www.sbnation.com/nascar/2016...tewart-confronts-heckler-chili-bowl-nationals


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lanigan Wins Another For Bowyer Racing​*
Darrell Lanigan earned his first victory since joining Clint Bowyer Racing, claiming the final round of the Wild West Shootout Saturday night at USA Raceway.

It was the third victory in five races for Clint Bowyer Racing as Don O'Neal won two of the five features.

Lanigan beat Ronny Lee Hollingsworth to the checkered flag with Jonathan Davenport, Chris Simpson and Jason Krohn completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Darrell Lanigan, Ronny Lee Hollingsworth, Jonathan Davenport, Chris Simpson, Jason Krohn, Jason Papich, R.C. Whitwell, Chase Junghans, Rodney Sanders, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Ricky Thornton Jr., Billy Moyer, Donny Schatz, Tyler Erb, Dustin Strand, Garrett Alberson, Terry Phillips, Kyle Beard, Hunter Rasdon, Jason Rauen, Ryan Gustin, Austin Siebert, Pat Doar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...lanigan-wins-another-for-clint-bowyer-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Abreu Earns Back-To-Back Chili Bowl Titles​*
For the second time in as many years, the Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals presented by General Tire was ruled over by California's Rico Abreu, who wheeled the Keith Kunz Motorsports No. 97 to victory in the 30th edition of the Chili Bowl.

With a packed house of nearly 20,000 in attendance at the River Spirit Expo Center, the chant of "Rico, Rico" soon followed a series of wicked celebratory doughnuts.

Giving chase from the fourth starting spot, Abreu was among the first of the front runners to test the high groove on the freshly prepped Tulsa Expo Raceway as team mate, Christopher Bell, led the charge until contact with a slower car on Lap 9 sent the No. 71 spinning; sending Bell to the tail of the field.

Handing the lead over to Bryan Clauson, the Indiana show for Joe Dooling looked poised to back up 2014 performance, pulling to as much as 2.6 seconds over second place, Zach Daum.

Finding traffic again near the races midpoint, Daum with Abreu in tow began running down Bryan Clauson. Staying topside, while Clauson wheeled the low groove, the trio were all very evenly matched at this point. Able to again being pulling away, Clauson sat safely as Rico and Zach began exchanging slide jobs prior to the caution on Lap 43 of 55.

Unable to shake the No. 97on the restart, Rico plotted his attach. Keeping to the cushion, unless absolutely necessary, Rico was able to grab the lead on Lap 45.

"So I think this is one of the toughest tracks to be a leader at and set the pace. Just because with how much the track changes in a feature or in a race, you can running second or third, you have the advantage of moving around on the surface. Then being the leader and running the line that you started running where you got the lead at."

Picking up and taking off, Rico was uncontested to the reminder of the way. Bryan Clauson grabbed the runner-up spot with Zach Daum completing the podium.

"It took a lot longer for it widen out," said Clauson of the track. "As silly as it sounds at that point in the race, I'd have rather been running second or third and hadn't spent 10 laps trying to maneuver and figure out what I needed cause the first lap of the restart I went in where I had been running, it wasn't very good anymore."

Asked about his level of competitiveness, Daum replied, "We were decent, we weren't great. We were way too tight early. Then once we moved to the cushion we were even tighter still. We struggled with side bite all weekend. So when we went to this race we kind of maybe a little bit overboard. It's still nothing to be ashamed of we run third."

Jerry *****, Jr. ran third in his 13th consecutive A-Feature start with Kyle Larson going from 22nd to fifth. Tim McCreadie crossed sixth with Tyler Thomas, Thomas Meseraull, Tanner Thorson, and Joey Saldana completing the top ten.

Racing 335 drivers though on Saturday starting with double N Features, the weekend ended with a flip count of 59. The 2016 Chili Bowl Rookie of the Year was Missouri's Joe B. Miller who placed 21st in Saturday's A-Feature.

The 2017 dates have already been announced with racing action at the 31st annual Lucas Oil Chili Bowl Nationals taking place January 10-14, 2017.

*Results*

*A-Feature*

*A Feature 1 (55 Laps):* 1. 97-Rico Abreu[4]; 2. 63-Bryan Clauson[1]; 3. 5D-Zach Daum[8]; 4. 5-Jerry ***** Jr[6]; 5. 71K-Kyle Larson[22]; 6. 47X-Tim McCreadie[5]; 7. 91T-Tyler Thomas[9]; 8. 2X-Thomas Meseraull[11]; 9. 67-Tanner Thorson[16]; 10. 17-Joey Saldana[7]; 11. 8K-Blake Hahn[19]; 12. 71-Christopher Bell[2]; 13. 67Z-Kasey Kahne[10]; 14. 17G-Shane Golobic[20]; 15. 77B-Alex Bright[3]; 16. 17R-Ricky Stenhouse Jr[14]; 17. 24-Tracy Hines[13]; 18. 1-Sammy Swindell[25]; 19. 71G-Damion Gardner[17]; 20. 99P-Dillon Welch[21]; 21. 3B-Joe B. Miller[24]; 22. (DNF) 71X-Shane Cottle[12]; 23. (DNF) 38-Justin Grant[23]; 24. (DNF) 21-Daryn Pittman[15]; 25. (DNF) 2A-C.J. Leary[18]

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...Back-to-Back-Lucas-Oil-Chili-Bowl-Titles.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Another Wild West Win For Davenport​*
Jonathan Davenport put an exclamation point on his Keyser Manufacturing Wild West Shootout presented by Black Diamond-Club 29 Race Cars Super Late Model championship by topping Sunday night's $11,000-to-win series finale at USA Raceway.

Davenport raced into the lead just past the midway point of the 50-lapper en route to picking up the winner's share that was boosted by AR Bodies.

It was his third win of the six-race series aboard the TS Crane Service/Sundance Services No. 6 Longhorn-chassis.

While Davenport battled .500 atop the Tucson clay, another pair of drivers picked off their first Wild West Shootout wins with Jake Gallardo earning modified accolades and Donovan Flores taking the X Mod win.

Joining Davenport as Wild West Shootout champions were Todd Shute in Modifieds and Grant Southworth in X Mods.

With Davenport gridding seventh, pole-starter Darrell Lanigan gunned into the early lead and set the pace until contact with a lapped car exiting turn four sent him spinning into the infield after eight laps. Lanigan was done with left front suspension woes.

California's Jason Papich assumed command and set sail with Billy Moyer Jr., and Terry Phillips battling for second in his wake.

Meanwhile, Davenport was on the move forward, racing by both Moyer and Phillips on the 13th round to take over second.

Davenport reeled in Papich over the ensuing round, even scraping the turn-three wall at one point as he ran the extreme high side of the track.

"That's about as close to the wall as you can run, the cushion was just a couple of inches off the fence," Davenport said. "I got a piece of it that one time, the car wasn't quite as good after that."

It was good enough though, as Davenport battled past Papich for the point on the 26th lap and led the rest of the way to take the win.

Ricky Thornton Jr., took over second on the 31st lap and tried to chase down Davenport, but to no avail.

Thornton settled for second with Ryan Gustin charging from 18th to take over third in the closing rounds. Papich was fourth with Steve Francis rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Ricky Thornton Jr., Ryan Gustin, Jason Papich, Steve Francis, Chris Simpson, Kyle Beard, Terry Phillips, Austin Sievert, Billy Moyer Jr., Morgan Bagley, Robert Odegard, Jake O'Neil, Justin Duty, R.C. Whitwell, Garrett Alberson, Chase Junghans, Don O'Neal, Billy Moyer, Rodney Sanders, Ricky Weiss, Brandon Sheppard, Darrell Lanigan, Jimmy Mars.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...t-series/another-wild-west-win-for-davenport/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Darland Receives Thomas J. Schmeh Award​*
Champion sprint car driver Dave Darland has been named the recipient of the 2015 Thomas J. Schmeh Award for Outstanding Contribution to the Sport by all three voting panels of the North American Sprint Car Poll.

"The poll's Outstanding Contribution Award is the museum foundation's highest honor for current achievers in the sport, as it is voted on by industry insiders from the 360-, 410-cubic-inch, and non-winged sprint car divisions. For a driver known almost exclusively for his skills driving non-winged cars, it is an incredible accomplishment for him to win this award. It speaks to the genuine respect that voters in all three classes have for what Dave has accomplished during his lengthy and remarkable career," said poll founder and current National Sprint Car Museum curator Tom Schmeh, after whom the award was permanently named back in 2014.

Past recipients of the North American Sprint Car Poll's Outstanding Contribution to the Sport Award are Sammy Swindell, Fred Rahmer, Johnny Gibson, the late Jerry Reigle, Steve Sinclair, Kasey Kahne, Tom Schmeh, Dick Jordan, the late Fred Brownfield, Doug Auld, the late Hank Gentzler, Tony Stewart, Emmett Hahn, Allan Holland, Dave Argabright, Ron Shuman, the late Kevin Gobrecht, Jack Hewitt, the late Jack Miller, Brad Doty, Art & Carol Malies, Dave Bowman, Ralph Capitani, the late Ted Johnson, Mark Kuchan, Steve Kinser, the late Don Martin, Steve Beitler, Lee Brewer Jr., Mark Kinser, Frank Lewis, Earl Baltes, Casey & Beverly Luna, Elayne Hoff, Jean Lynch, the late J.W. Hunt, and Bert Emick.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/darland-receives-thomas-j-schmeh-award/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Counting Down To DIRTcar Nationals​*
*The Countdown Is On To 45th Annual DIRTcar Nationals​*
*New DIRTcarNationals.com gives fans all the latest on the event*

The New Year means the countdown to the 45th Annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park is on. The annual tradition of Florida in February kicks off on February 9 in Barberville, Fla.

DIRTcar Nationals features 12 straight nights of doubleheaders with the All Star Circuit of Champions, World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series, World of Outlaws Late Model Series, DIRTcar Late Models, DIRTcar UMP Modifieds and Super DIRTcar Big-Block Modified Series.

From February 9 to February 20, the greatest drivers on dirt kick-off the 2016 season and compete side-by-side in pursuit of bragging rights and the coveted 'Big Gator.'

For fans, DIRTcar Nationals is the most accessible motorsports event in Florida during February where every ticket is a hot pass. With full access to the pits, fans can meet their favorite drivers, see crew members in action and get up close and personal with sprint cars, late models and modifieds.

All new for 2016 is a redesigned http://www.DIRTcarNationals.com to enhance the experience for fans and competitors alike. The streamlined website provides a place to purchase tickets, view daily and event schedules and read the latest news and information.

Last season's DIRTcar Nationals saw Donny Schatz start off his history-making World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season with a victory on night three and Shane Clanton make a statement, sweeping all three World of Outlaws Late Model Series features, the opening shot in his championship season. NASCAR star Austin Dillon joined Daryn Pittman, Clanton and Larry Wight in hoisting the 'Big Gator.'

Tickets for DIRTcar Nationals start at just $20 and are on sale now by calling 844-DIRT-TIX (347-8849), or by visiting http://www.DIRTcarNationals.com.

Visit http://www.DIRTcarNationals.com for the latest news and information from the event. Follow DIRTcar Nationals on Twitter at http://www.Twitter.com/DIRTcarNats and on Facebook at http://www.Facebook.com/DIRTcarNationals.








*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3610-counting-down-to-dirtcar-nationals


----------



## Ckg2011

*King of America VI Coming March 31-April 2​*
The first crown jewel event for America's elite dirt modified drivers and teams is approaching fast as the Humboldt Speedway in Humboldt, Kan., readies to swing the gates open for King of America VI presented by Chix Gear in a little more than 50 days and nights.

Set for Thursday-Saturday, March 31-April 2, the dirt modified mega-event will once again be sanctioned by the United States Modified Touring Series with cameras and crews on location to film the action for broadcast on MAVTV.

Officials recently announced that this year's 100-lap finale on Saturday, April 2, will see the winner's share increased to $12,000 with every other finishing position also getting a boost over last year's purse with a minimum of $1,100 going to each main event starter.

Like last year, each driver will run four heat races from four different starting positions-two on Thursday and twoon Friday. Passing points will be combined for the best three of four heat races with the top 12 drivers in overall combined passing points from Thursday and Friday's heat races locked into the first six rows of Saturday's "A" Main. The balance of the main event field will come from the "B" Main.

Heat race winners both nights will pocket a $100 bill with the overall hard charger of the heat races pocketing $200.

Three-day reserved tickets are $60. Reserved seat ticket holders from last year's event can get their same seats if purchased by Feb. 1. After that time, all reserved seats will be available to the general public. Single-day ticketson Thursday and Friday are $20 each while Saturday's show is $25. All single-day tickets are general admission and will only be sold on the night of the races. Call 515-832-7944 to reserve your seats or for more information.

The inaugural running of the extravaganza took place in 2011, and fans have been treated to three nights of extraordinary wheel-to-wheel action and thrilling finishes each year.

Defending USMTS national champion Jason Hughes is the reigning King of America. Rodney Sanders captured the crown in 2014, Ryan Gustin took the win in 2013, Stormy Scott won the event in 2012 and Kelly Shryock claimed the inaugural race in 2011.

Saturday's program will feature last-chance races and an "alphabet soup" of main events that will culminate with a stellar starting field for the 100-lap championship race that will start three-wide. Even if a driver has some tough luck during qualifying, he or she still has the chance to climb the ladder of qualifying events on Saturday to earn a spot in the finale.

The Holley Iron Man Series featuring USRA B-Mods will run a complete show of heat races and main events each of the three days.

There will be an open practice for all drivers on Wednesday from 6-9 p.m. Admission to the grandstands is free. Pit passes are $20.

The Humboldt Speedway is a located 0.1 mile west of US 169 at the Humboldt Exit, then 0.5 mile south, then 0.9 mile east on Georgia Rd. For more information, call 620-431-2470 or visit www.humboldtspeedway.com.

For camping, ATV and/or golf cart permits call 620-473-3694.

This is a special event sanctioned by USMTS. No USMTS points will be awarded and a USMTS license is not required. All USMTS rules apply. For complete rules, visit www.usmts.com/rules.

The entry fee is $200 if received or postmarked on or before Feb. 21. The entry fee is $250 if received or postmarked after Feb. 21 but on or before March 13. The entry fee is $300 if received or postmarked after March 13 but on or before March 30. The entry fee is $400 after March 30 or at the track on race day.

Entry forms are available at www.usmts.com/downloads/entry-forms.

Chix Gear Racewear is entering its second season as presenting sponsor of the event and is the Official Women's Apparel of the USMTS. Chix Gear Racewear is available online at www.chixgear.com or at their traveling boutique that shows up at several racing events across America. Make sure to like their Facebook page to get the first opportunity to purchase new apparel.

You can also pick up some Chix Gear designed apparel at the USMTS merchandise trailer.

The 2016 USMTS Casey's Cup powered by S&S Fishing & Rental will kicks off Thursday-Saturday, Feb. 11-13, at the Shady Oaks Speedway in Goliad, Texas, followed by tripleheader weekends at the Heart 'O' Texas Speedway near Waco, Texas, Feb. 18-20; Ark-La-Tex Speedway in Vivian, La., Feb. 25-27; and Southern Oklahoma Speedway in Ardmore, Okla., March 3-5.

Each show will pay $2,000, $3,000 and $4,000 to win, respectively, and will comprise the first dozen events in the expanded 17-race Production Jars Southern Region presented by Day Motor Sports.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2016/01/19/king-of-america-vi-coming-march-31-april-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NSL 360 Diamond Region Dates Set​*
The GOMUDDY.COM National Sprint League 360 Series has established a region that encompasses Arkansas.

The GOMUDDY.COM NSL 360 Diamond Region will showcase 17 races at three different tracks throughout 'The Natural State' with seven dates co-sanctioned by the GOMUDDY.COM 360 Sprint Car Series.

The season kicks off and wraps up at I-30 Speedway in Little Rock, Ark., which hosts the rescheduled 28th annual COMP Cams Short Track Nationals Presented by Hoosier Tires March 10-12 as well as the 29th edition of the marquee event Nov. 2-5. The finale of both events pays $15,000 to win.

Six additional races will be held at I-30 Speedway between the two premier events, which are both co-sanctioned with the GOMUDDY.COM 360 Series.

Riverside International Speedway in West Memphis, Ark., has dates in April, July and October with Crowley's Ridge Raceway in Paragould, Ark., hosting its lone race in September.

*2016 GOMUDDY.COM National Sprint League 360 Diamond Region Schedule*

March 10-12 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
April 9 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
April 16 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.
June 11 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
July 9 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
July 16 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.
July 30 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
Aug. 13 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
Sept. 24 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.
Sept. 30 - Crowley's Ridge Raceway - Paragould, Ark.
Oct. 1 - Riverside Int'l Speedway - West Memphis, Ark.
Nov. 2-5 - I-30 Speedway - Little Rock, Ark.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...sprint-cars/nsl-360-diamond-region-dates-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Short Track Super Series Gains Sponsor​*
In 2015, Bob Hilbert got a taste of involvement in the Short Track Super Series.

This year, he wanted more.

Bob Hilbert Sportswear of Boyertown, Pa., has announced a new role as the title sponsor of the Short Track Super Series (STSS) Fueled By VP for the upcoming 2016 campaign.

Hilbert's new leading role kicks off March 12 at Georgetown Speedway in Georgetown, Del., with the Melvin L. Joseph Memorial (South) and Orange County Fair Speedway in Middletown, N.Y. (North) for the 'Hard Clay Open' New York Modified opener.

"Last year, we were involved with the North Region schedule and the feedback was unbelievable," Hilbert said. "The publicity we got on social media, in press releases, ads, and at the track was second-to-none. Moving into the series sponsor role is a great opportunity for us."

Hilbert is particularly enthused to showcase his brand at two high-profile new venues on the series: Glenn Donnelly's Rolling Wheels Raceway Park in Elbridge, N.Y., and the Scott Gobrecht-managed Susquehanna Speedway Park in Newberrytown, Pa., not to mention all the returning facilities from the '15 schedule. The STSS Modified North and South circuits visit a dozen tracks in Delaware, New Jersey, New York and Pennsylvania.

"We're looking forward to getting 'out there' more this season with giveaways and promotions," Hilbert said. "The schedule allows us to visit tracks in four states from upstate New York to southern Delaware. That's tremendous exposure."

Deyo welcomes Hilbert's new role in supporting the STSS and its tracks, fans and competitors.

"Bob has been an outstanding partner," Deyo said. "Our series has benefited with eye-catching apparel and novelties. Our racers have enjoyed the product certificates and fans have been on the receiving end of unique giveaway items.

"I'm looking forward to further building our relationship with Bob this season in his new role."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...fieds/short-track-super-series-gains-sponsor/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Payton Looney On The Move​*
From the start, Payton Looney wanted to earn his own way and learn at his own pace.

Now, after three seasons honing his skills as a Lucas Cattle Company ULMA regular, the 21-year-old from Republic is ready to launch the next phase of his racing career.

Looney plans a full schedule in open Late Models in 2016. He and car owner Jeremy, Atnip are preparing a new Late Model acquired from Kryptonite Racecars out of West Virginia, a relatively new chassis manufacturer.

Looney's father, Brad Looney, has been a fixture on the regional open Late Model scene over the last two decades. Payton Looney said he was tempted to make the leap into the open class sooner.

But showing maturity beyond his years, Looney took a deep breath and waited. He figured the time in the more-affordable ULMA division would serve him well.

"I started my career in a Late Model to begin with and I probably shouldn't have," he said. "If you'd have left it to me, I'd have wanted to gone into open Late Models after that first year. But deep down, I knew I wasn't ready yet. The more laps you get, the better you get. Taking my time and doing it the right way, I think that's really helped."

There was never any twisting from his dad about charting a future course. Payton Looney, a senior at Missouri State University, has acquired his own sponsors since starting out and learned the business with a hands-on approach.

"Now if I have a question, he's the first one who will answer it," Payton said of his dad. "But I pretty much do it myself. That's the way he did it and that's the way I want to do it."

Payton Looney said his time in the Lucas Cattle Company ULMA division, including three full seasons in the ALPS Food Store Late Models at Lucas Oil Speedway, has him well prepared for what's ahead. He also competed in ULMA races at Callaway Raceway and Central Missouri Speedway.

"It was good to race against a lot of good people and good competition," he said of his time as a ULMA regular. "You learn everything you need to learn, continuing to go forward.

"You have to be smooth, you have to be patient and wait for opportunities. You learn that you can't drive over your head."

Last season, four of his 10 victories came at Lucas Oil Speedway. He finished four points behind Justin Russell in the track championship chase, an early season disqualification costing him the title. He took ownership of the mistake.

"We had an ignition box that we screwed up on our end and wasn't right," he said. "That was a zero point night, so it was like we didn't even show up. It was hard to rebound from. We were like 60 points down and cut it to four at the end."

Russell said he has no doubt that Payton Looney, who wound up third in the ULMA national standings, will do well as he moves forward.

"I'm telling you, he's a wheel man," Russell said. "That kid can really drive it and he has a bright future."

*Source:*
http://www.onedirt.com/features/payton-looney-on-the-move/


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC West Coast Sprints Set Schedule​*
Twenty-one events are set for the 2016 USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series season with races at eight different venues in Arizona, Nevada and California.

Five non-points-paying special events will open the season on Jan. 22-24 and Jan. 29-30 in the Winter Challenge, a series of races held in conjunction with the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series at Canyon Speedway Park in Peoria, Ariz.

The first points race of the season for the West Coast Sprints will also be held with the Southwest Sprints in a battle for series bragging rights at the Sin City Showdown as part of the FVP Outlaw Showdown at The Dirt Track at Las Vegas (Nev.) Motor Speedway on March 4.

The first of seven series events at Thunderbowl Raceway in Tulare, Calif., commences on March 11-12 with two complete shows on consecutive nights at the high-banked third-mile clay oval.

The West Coast Sprints will also make trips to Tulare on April 9 alongside the USAC Western Midget Series, April 23, May 14 and another doubleheader weekend on July 22-23.

Other events scattered throughout the state of California in 2016 include a visit to Bakersfield Speedway on March 19. The series offers three trips to Hanford's Keller Auto Speedway at Kings Fairgrounds on April 2, June 25 with the Western Midgets and the West Coast Sprint Series season's final points race on Aug. 13.

Santa Maria Raceway hosts the West Coast Sprints on June 18 and Aug. 6 while Ocean Speedway in Watsonville, Calif., welcomes the series on Aug. 12.

The series will make its debut as part of the festivities for the 76th running of the Turkey Night Grand Prix at Ventura Raceway with a non-points-paying special event.

*2016 USAC West Coast Sprint Car Series Schedule*

Jan. 22-24 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
Jan. 29-30 - Canyon Speedway Park - Peoria, Ariz.
March 4 - The Dirt Track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway - Las Vegas, Nev.
March 11-12 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
March 19 - Bakersfield Speedway - Bakersfield, Calif.
April 2 - Keller Auto Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
April 9 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
April 23 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
May 14 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulare, Calif.
June 18 - Santa Maria Raceway - Santa Maria, Calif.
June 25 - Keller Auto Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
July 22-23 - Thunderbowl Raceway - Tulrae, Calif.
Aug. 6 - Santa Maria Raceway - Santa Maria, Calif.
Aug. 12 - Ocean Speedway - Watsonville, Calif.
Aug. 13 - Keller Auto Speedway - Hanford, Calif.
Nov. 24 - Ventura Raceway - Ventura, Calif.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/usac-west-coast-sprints-set-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*LUCAS OIL EMPIRE SUPER SPRINTS 7-12 CHALLENGE COMING AT YOU FOR 2016​*
As the new year approaches and we get ready to celebrate the 33rd Anniversary Tour for the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints, new and exciting sponsorship programs are being added to the already long list of backers.

For 2016 we like to introduce the new 7-12 Challenge for each full point event. Any driver that wins the 25 lap A-Main and started in positions 7-12 will collect an extra $100 in their pay envelope at night's end.

Now, to make the program even more exciting, if a driver that wins did not come from those positions, the $100 carries over. It will carry over until it gets claimed! If or when it does, it will go back to $100 for the next event and start building all over again.

The 2016 schedule is just about ready to be released. Teams will be excited to know that they will be racing for more $$ than ever before and with less travel. Many specials and surprises will make for one of the most exciting tours.

Steve Poirier is six-time and defending champion. The list is who's, who in looking to top the Quebec star and become Lucas Oil Champion. Names such as Jason Barney, Paul Kinney, Matt Tanner, Chuck Hebing, Tommy Wickham, Paulie Colagiovanni, Shawn Donath, Dave Axton, Dylan Swiernik, Parker Evans, Mike Stelter, Denny Peebles, Chad Miller and a host of others will be hitting most if not all of the point shows this year.

The new year will span from April to November and visit some of the very best dirt tracks in the Northeast and Canada. Stay tuned for even more special announcements in the weeks to come. As always the tradition continues of excitement guaranteed!

For more Information on the Lucas Oil Empire Super Sprints:
Web: www.empiresupersprints.com
Twitter: @Essprints

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/EmpireSuperSprints

*Source:*
http://www.dirttrackdigest.com/NewPress/?p=14214


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Breaks Through In Arizona​*
Bryan Clauson picked up the first victory of his Circular Insanity Tour during Friday's opening night of the fifth annual Winter Challenge at Canyon Speedway.

Clauson, who is hoping to run 200 races this season, passed Charles Davis Jr. on lap 13 and led the remainder of the 30-lap event for the USAC Southwest Sprint Car Series.

Josh Hodges finished second with Davis, R.J. Johnson and Dennis Gile completing the top five.

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Josh Hodges, Charles Davis Jr., R.J. Johnson, Dennis Gile, Andy Reinbold, Brian Hosford, Tom Ogle, Michael Curtis, Kenny Perkins, Tanner Grau, Guy Weedman, Bob Strait, Will Perkins, Mike Martin, Mason Keefer, David *****, Matt McCarthy, Tye Mihocko, Connor Strait.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-breaks-through-in-arizona/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hodges Ends Clauson's Canyon Streak​*
Josh Hodges and Ricky Thornton Jr. captured the lion's share of Sunday night honors at Canyon Speedway Park by racing to victory lane in round three of Winter Challenge.

While Hodges hustled to USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast non-wing Sprint Car victory lane and Thornton topped his second IMCA Modified feature of the weekend, other Sunday night winners included George Fronsman in IMCA Stock Car vs. Pure Stock action, Jarrett Martin in micro sprints and Chaz Baca Jr. in Mod Lites.

Bryan Clauson may have been gunning for a third consecutive USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast Sprint Car Winter Challenge win in as many rounds, but Tijeras, NM, shoe Josh Hodges had the answer aboard the Jackson Compaction No. 74x machine.

Working his way forward from 11th starting position, Hodges emerged atop a spirited three-way tussle through traffic with Clauson and R.J. Johnson.

Hodges held the advantage when the red flag flew for a lapped car that exited the part in turn two seven laps shy of the checkered flag and then held on over the final rounds to secure the $4,000 payday.

"It worked to our benefit running third there in traffic, I could go where they weren't," Hodges explained. "Those last five laps took forever, man I'm ecstatic now."

Falling just a couple of car-lengths short at the line, Johnson settled for runner-up honors for the second night in a row while Clauson settled for the show position after the duo swapped second repeatedly over the final seven-lap dash to the stripe.

Johnson had taken the lead from Kenny Perkins on the third lap and set the pace until the battle for the point intensified just past the midway point when Clauson briefly slipped by on several occasions and then Hodges hustled out front.

"Lapped cars made for some exciting racing, dipping and diving in traffic was awesome," Johnson said.

Clauson commented that, "We were plenty good enough to win, I just didn't pick the right lines trying to dodge those guys."

After a lap-six spin in turn two while running second, Charles Davis Jr., rallied through the field to capture fourth with Shon Deskins rounding out the top five.

Racing from the pole, Arizona ace Thornton led all 25 laps to post his second win in three rounds of Winter Challenge action, keeping the field at bay throughout.

Tim Ward worked his way up from ninth in short order and chased Thornton to the line with Saturday night winner Hunter Marriott rounding out the podium.

*The finish:*
Josh Hodges, R.J. Johnson, Bryan Clauson, Charles Davis Jr., Shon Deskins, Matt Lundy, Dennis Gile, Mike Martin, Brian Hosford, Kenny Perkins, Bob Strait, Tanner Grau, David *****, Guy Weedman, Matt McCarthy, Will Perkins, Connor Strait.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/hodges-ends-clausons-canyon-streak/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WoO Late Model Future On Display In Ga.​*
Frank Heckenast Jr., Chase Junghans and Brandon Overton have quickly established themselves as future stars in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

With an average age of just under 25 years old, the trio has their eyes set on Screven (Ga.) Motor Speedway Winter Freeze VI, Feb. 12-13, as the first step to competing for the 2016 series title.

Heckenast, the oldest of the three at 27 years old, will begin his third full-time season with the World of Outlaws in 2016. He scored one win, eight top-five finishes and 17 top-10 finishes in 2015, with an eighth-place position in the final standings.

"I'm for sure going to do the World of Outlaws again," said Heckenast, a native of Frankfurt, Ill. "We're going to hit it full swing&#8230;What [the World of Outlaws Late Model Series] has done with their schedule this year is awesome - I really like it."

Heckenast captured his first career series victory early last season when he won at Bubba Raceway Park in February. This season, he has his hopes set on capturing a different prize during the same month.

"I really want to come home with a 'Gator' this year," Heckenast said, referring to the trophy given to the winner of the DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park. "I really just want to win another Outlaws' race. I'm not one of these guys that says they want to win ten races - you have to win the first one before you win the tenth one. But I think a win will start off the season nicely&#8230;if we can get the first win, it will roll into the next."

The youngest of the three, Junghans at 23 years old, completed his second full-time season with the World of Outlaws Late Model Series finishing seventh in the standings, improving on his 10th place finish in 2014.

"I plan on running the whole World of Outlaws deal again," Junghans said. "It's hard not running it when I like travelling and racing with those guys."

Junghans, a native of Manhattan, Kan., secured his lone victory of 2015 at Lernerville Speedway on the second preliminary night for the Firecracker 100 in June. Junghans capped off the season with eight top fives and 19 top 10s which were both improvements on 2014.

"I just want to try to do better than I did last year," Junghans said. "I hope we have a shot at the championship this year, but I don't expect to go out there and dominate. Those guys have been doing it long enough, they have paid their dues, but I feel like I can compete with them."

Competing in his first full-time season with the World of Outlaws Late Model Series, Overton scored six top fives and eight top 10s on his way to finishing 10th in the points and being named the 2015 Rookie of the Year.

The 24-year-old from Evans, Ga. started 2015 off strong, grabbing two of his top-five finishes in the first two races of the season at Screven. This year, Overton hopes to top his Screven results.

"Last year was definitely a learning experience for me," Overton said. "You have to be prepared, that's the biggest thing. That's what I have been doing all winter. We got two new chassis from Billy Moyer, as well as another motor &#8230; so we're a little better off than last year.

"If I could go back this year to all the races I ran second or third in, and win those, then I would be good&#8230;but it's not all about winning. You just have to run up front and be consistent then you will get your wins."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/woo-late-model-future-on-display-in-ga/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil ASCS Kicks Off In Oklahoma​*
The Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network season kicks off in just over a month's time, with the season's first two nights moving to the birthplace of the American Sprint Car Series; the Creek County Speedway in Sapulpa, Okla. with the Sooner State Showdown.

Scheduled for March 11-12 the original plan of opening in south Texas had to be altered as the Battleground Speedway in Highlands, Texas may not be repaired in time from storm damage suffered in October 2015.

"With the track in Highlands on the fence on whether or not all the repairs were going to be complete in order to support a National Tour race, and not wanting to stick Golden Triangle with a two night show at the last minute, it made sense to go ahead and bring the season opener to Creek and actually, if you think about it; It's actually kind of fitting seeing as how 2016 is our 25th year to have it at Creek," said Hahn, who opened Creek County Speedway in 1986.

At this point in time, both March 11 at the Golden Triangle Raceway Park and March 12 at the Battleground Speedway are still on schedule for the Griffith Truck and Equipment ASCS Gulf South Region.

Track owners in Highlands, Texas are working to keep the Sprint Car date as is for the regional series. Any updates will be passed along as soon as they are available.

The new opening weekend will be co-sanctioned with the American Bank of Oklahoma ASCS Red River Region presented by Smiley's Racing Products.

This season is the sophomore year for the Oklahoma based region, which brought back together the ASCS Sooner and Lone Star Regions in 2015. Kade Morton enters the season as the defending champion.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/lucas-oil-ascs-kicks-off-in-oklahoma/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ageless MLRA Champ Phillips Ready To Go​*
The hair is thinning, his 50th birthday arrives later this year and he answers to "Grandpa."

But don't dare suggest to Terry Phillips that it's time to slow down and head for the early-bird buffet at the local dinner.

"Oh yeah, I'm as fired up as I've ever been," the long-time Springfield Late Model driver said earlier this week.

This on the heels of a 2015 that found Phillips in Late Model victory lane only two times, both unsanctioned events. Certainly, it was far from the lofty standards he's set in nearly three decades on the dirt.

But consider Phillips' "off" season resulted in a Lucas Oil Midwest Late Model Racing Association championship. It was his third series title, but first since 1996.

Wins were rare, but Phillips peppered opponents with consistency. He posted nine top-five MLRA feature finishes.

"It means a lot," Phillips said of the championship. "We didn't have the year we wanted as far as wins. But winning a championship kind of helps morale. It wasn't bad at all.

"We ran consistent. We weren't winning all the time, but found ourselves leading the points and we thought we ought to finish it off."

Phillips noted that he hadn't chased a series points title "in quite a while." He's been picking and choosing his spots in recent years, targeting good-paying events in both the Late Model and Modified divisions.

Plans have not been poured into a concrete mold for this season, but Phillips said he plans to frequent the MLRA schedule again. Whether that translates into points racing and pursuit of a repeat title will depend on how the early portion of the season goes.

Either way, he's optimistic that victory-lane celebrations will be more frequent. A recent venture to the Wild West Shootout in Arizona gave Phillips a chance to shake down his still near-new Black Diamond car that he began racing late last season.

The results in Tucson were not what he wanted with an eighth on the final night his best finish. He was running second early in the feature before popping the wall and compromising the front end.

"We learned some stuff out there," Phillips said. "Hopefully we'll take that and get better. I just started running these cars at the end of last year and just ran the basic set-up. When you travel, you have to try some different things and learn what works. It's just a different deal."

Technology continues to evolve quickly in the Late Model world. Phillips said for a guy like him, that barely knows how to operate a computer, it's a new world.
Shocks are a key issue in dialing the car in, Phillips said, and he discovered some helpful hints about that while in Tucson.

"It used to be you could figure it out on your own, but it's a little different now," Phillips added, noting the need to lean on chassis manufacturers for direction at times.

Phillips sounded a bit like his dad, the late short-track Hall of Famer Larry Phillips, when assessing his internal fire as he ages.

Asked how long he wants to race, Phillips laughed and said, "I'm kind of like my old man. If I'm competitive, I'll race. If I feel like I can't go out and win, then I'll quit.

"Right now, I'm feeling like I have plenty of years in me. Hell, I might race 20 more years. We'll see."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/ageless-mlra-champ-phillips-ready-to-go/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Final 2016 Outlaws Schedule Released​*
The final dates for the 2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season have been set as the series gears up to kick off during DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in two weeks.

In all, the 2016 season will feature 91 races at 54 different tracks in 25 states and one Canadian province. Four tracks will be making inaugural appearances on the schedule while another 11 return after absences.

For the first time since 2005, the World of Outlaws heads to Colorado as it takes on El Paso County Raceway in Calhan, Colo. on Wednesday, Sept. 14. It is the first time the series has ever taken on the quarter-mile track, 35 miles east of Colorado Springs.

Brown County Speedway in Aberdeen, S.D. returns to the series schedule for the first time since 1985. The Outlaws take on the high-banked, third-mile bullring on Sunday, June 19. The last time the World of Outlaws was at Brown County, Sammy Swindell edged Steve Kinser to take the win.

"With the schedule now set and just a few days remaining before DIRTcar Nationals we are excited to get the 2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series season underway," said World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Director Carlton Reimers. "Traditional favorites and new blockbuster events are sure to add another exciting chapter to the nearly 40 year history of the series."

The 2016 season kicks off on Friday, Feb. 12 at Volusia Speedway Park for DIRTcar Nationals. That is the first of three nights at the half-mile track in Barberville, Fla. The series then heads west to Texas' Cotton Bowl Speedway and Royal Purple Raceway.

Tickets for many of the announced dates are already on sale and available by calling toll-free 844-DIRT TIX (347-8849), or by visiting http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets.

*2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series Schedule*








*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...laws-Sprint-Car-Series-Schedule-Released.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*DIRTVision.com: The NEW Home For World of Outlaws On Demand Race Coverage​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Clauson Goes 3-For-4 In Arizona​*
Bryan Clauson and Ricky Thornton Jr., maintained the hottest of Winter Challenge hands on Friday night as both drivers posted their third triumphs in the fourth round of competition at Canyon Speedway Park.

While Clauson captured another USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast non-wing sprint car victory and Thornton topped the IMCA Modifieds for a third time as well, other winners were Matt Martinez in IMCA Stock Car vs. Pure Stock action, Jason Crowe in IMCA Hobby Stocks vs. Renegades and John Isabella in dwarf cars.

Clauson continued his mastery of the third-mile clay oval by racing into the lead on the fourth round and checking out on the field in the 30-lapper to make it three-for-four in USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast Sprint Car action at Winter Challenge 2016.

Gridding the field fifth in Mike Martin's Cancer Treatment Centers of America/Jonathan Byrd's Racing No. 16, Clauson was up to second within two laps and then slipped underneath Brian Hosford to take command in turns one and two on the fourth round.

With just one caution flag after 10 laps slowing the pace, Clauson cruised to a comfortable victory and his fourth overall win in the 10th race of his Circular Insanity pursuit of 200 races in 2016.

"We let the one Sunday get away, the guys worked hard all week to make sure that didn't happen again," Clauson said. "We threw some different things at it and what we tried tonight really brought this thing to life."

In Clauson's wake, Stevie Sussex rallied on the high side from 11th all the way to second by the midway point and then fought off R.J. Johnson over the closing circuits to secure runner-up honors. Johnson crossed the stripe third for his fourth top-four run in as many Winter Challenge events with Charles Davis Jr., and Josh Hodges rounding out the top five.

Racing from the front row, Thornton set the pace all the way for the second race in a row to make it three-for-four in Winter Challenge action aboard the No. 20rt.

Round Two winner Hunter Marriott tried to chase down Thornton to match up the score at two apiece but had to settle for second with Joey Moriarty, 16th-starter Tim Ward and 18th-starter Brian Schultz rounding out the top five.

*The finish:*
Bryan Clauson, Stevie Sussex, R.J. Johnson, Charles Davis, Jr., Josh Hodges, Mike Martin, Andrew Reinbold, Brian Hosford, Tye Mihocko, Dennis Gile, Matt Lundy, Brandon Cling, Bob Strait, Guy Weedman, Kenny Perkins, Will Perkins, Larry Gibson, Matt McCarthy, Thomas Ogle, Kyle Danielson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/clauson-goes-3-for-4-in-arizona-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Challenges Await Matt Sheppard​*
Matt Sheppard, the 2015 Super DIRTcar Series champion, will have a different set of challenges than previous years when the series kicks-off at the 45th annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla.

Sheppard will pursue the 2016 series title piloting a car owned and operated by his own team after parting ways with Heinke-Baldwin Racing (HBR).

Sheppard drove for HBR for two seasons, capturing the 2015 series title over Billy Decker, who bested Sheppard in 2014. Sheppard scored four wins, 15 top fives and 23 top 10s, capturing his first series title since winning three in a row in 2010, '11 and '12.

"It was a great season for us," said Sheppard. "We won a bunch of races, then capped it off with the series championship, not much more you can ask for."

Sheppard starts the 2016 season in an unfamiliar hole after HBR decided to scale back to a one car operation led by Jimmy Phelps. After examining his options, Sheppard decided to pursue his own racing venture.

"We're having to build a team right now," Sheppard said. "We have to gather equipment and find sponsorship. We had a lot of great people step up and we are just piecing it together one piece at a time. We should be in great shape to start 2016.

"I'm excited just to get going, Florida can't get here soon enough. Our goals are going to be the same as last year. Hopefully we can win as many races as possible and capture our fifth series title."

With less than two weeks remaining before the 2016 season begins, all eyes will be on Matt Sheppard and whether he will be able to hold form and compete for his fifth career championship.

Joining Sheppard and kicking off the 2016 season in Florida will be a host of familiar names, including Stewart Friesen, Jimmy Horton, Willy Auchmoody, Danny Johnson, Larry Wight, Tim Fuller, Dave Rauscher, Rich Laubach, Rich Scagliotta, Jamie Mills, Randy Chrysler, Eric Rudolph, Jesse Mueller, Tyler Dippel, Billy Pauch Sr., Chris Ostrowsky, Mat Williamson, Ryan Krutchen, Tim Kerr, Peter Britten and Eldon Payne.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...modifieds/new-challenges-await-matt-sheppard/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Outlaws, USAC Anchor Port Royal Schedule​*
The Port Royal Speedway schedule of events was released Saturday, featuring 31 race dates, starting with the season opener for the Weikert's Livestock 410 sprints and the super late models on March 12.

The 410 sprints and the super lates continue to be the tracks top flight divisions, showcasing the historic oval's speed and frenzied action on a weekly basis.

The410 sprints are set for 29 shows, including appearances by USAC, the All Star Circuit of Champions and the World of Outlaws.

The first big race of the season for the sprints after the start of the season will be a new event on April 23 as the All Stars invade for the inaugural Keith Kauffman Classic.

Kauffman, the track's all time winningest sprint car driver, retired from the sport in 2013 after an illustrious career at Port Royal and across the nation and the man and his legend will be feted with this new marquee show for the sprints at the oval.

The Bob Weikert Memorial will be a sprint car extravaganza, spanning three days over the Memorial Day weekend.

On Saturday night, the first of three days of action at the track will include the now customary Fallen Heroes Championships for the sprints and the super late models before Sunday action spins off with the 410 sprints and the first show of the season at the track for the URC 360-powered sprint cars.

And the weekend-long Weikert weekend will climax on Memorial Day afternoon at 2 pm with the crowning of the Weikert Memorial champion after three days of competition and point accrual determines the titleholder.

The 26th annual Pennsylvania Speedweek series for 410 sprints hits the track on June 30 and again on July 2.

The Living Legends Dream Race is set for the sprints and super late models on Aug. 6.

The 162nd annual Juniata County Fair will again include four race dates, kicking off on Sept. 3 with the fair opener followed by the 65th annual Labor Day Classic and the two-day 49th annual Tuscarora 50 races, sanctioned by the All Stars on Sept. 9-10.

The World of Outlaws sprints will invade Port Royal for the third season in a row on Oct. 15.

The season will close with Open Wheel Madness Twin 30s for 410 sprints and URC Sprints as part of Port Royal Foliage Days on Oct. 22.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/outlaws-usac-anchor-port-royal-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Jr. Among New WoO Late Model Regulars​*
Billy Moyer Jr., Joey Coulter and Paul Wilmoth Jr. join a growing list of drivers planning to compete at Screven Motor Speedway's Winter Freeze VI, Feb. 12-13, in hopes of battling for the 2016 World of Outlaws Late Model Series title, as well as 2016 Rookie of the Year.

Wilmoth, a veteran driver, has a career that started in 1989 has seen a lot of firsts for the West Virginia native, but 2016 will mark his first time competing with the World of Outlaws.

"I think the World of Outlaws Late Model Series is going to fit my schedule really well and that's why we decided to go that route," Wilmoth said. "I've been wanting to do it for years, I've just never had the opportunity or funds to do it. This year it all worked out and I think it will be good for us.

"My main objective is to run the whole season and try to finish every race and every lap. When you finish races you have better chances of winning races. So the main goal is to run well and put all the laps together."

The 27-year veteran, nicknamed "The Gambler," is the owner of more than 200 career feature victories across West Virginia and neighboring states. Even though his experience spans two decades, 2016 is Wilmoth's first full season on the World of Outlaws Late Model Series tour.

"I've wanted to do this for a long time," Wilmoth said. "I'm excited to have the opportunity to run the season this year and do it on the level you need to in order to be competitive. Having the Bloomquist cars, two new engines and the equipment we have is exciting."

Coulter is a name a lot of racing fans may recognize. Coulter competed in the NASCAR Camping World Truck Series from 2011 to 2014 while also making NASCAR XFINITY Series starts during that time.

Coulter began his racing career in 1998 racing primarily on asphalt tracks before moving up to the ARCA Racing series in 2009, then to NASCAR in 2011.
For the 2016 season Coulter will be making the move to dirt. Even with little dirt experience, Coulter admits he enjoys the challenge, which has sparked his interest in joining the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

"I am super excited. This is going to be a first for me and my family race team," said Coulter. "We have ran Coulter Motorsports for a long time, but mainly on pavement. Then a couple years ago, my mom decided to grab the bull by the horns and get us into dirt racing.

"As things progressed on the dirt side, my NASCAR stuff started to diminish, so we decided to make this move serious. Now we have Rum Runner Racing and we are going to give this World of Outlaws thing a shot."

The 25-year-old Coulter, who in the off-season has decided to pursue a college degree at the University of North Carolina at Charlotte, has also been testing in Florida for the 45th annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park, which begins right after Winter Freeze VI.

"We have a lot to learn, and we are in a position to learn it with help from Mark Richards and Rocket Chassis," Coulter said. "I probably still haven't run 100 races total yet on dirt. The world of dirt is still new, but it is so cool the way the fans are involved. Being in NASCAR and now on dirt, I can say the hardcore racing fans go to dirt racing and it's amazing."

Another name that will sound familiar to racing fans is Billy Moyer Jr. Moyer Jr. is the son of legendary dirt track star Billy Moyer, who has amassed 44-career victories in the World of Outlaws Late Model Series.

The younger Moyer has decided to follow in his famous father's footsteps and will make an attempt at the 2016 Rookie of the Year title, while also battling for the series championship.

"We're going to start the World of Outlaws thing and see how it goes," Moyer said. "We're going to head to Screven and Volusia, and hopefully things go well enough there that we can make a run at it.

"I hope we can get our first win with the World of Outlaws. I've just never been able to get over the hump and win one. We have won on the DIRTcar Summer Nationals late model tour, but we have never been able to get one in this series."

With Screven Motor Speedway in the crosshairs, Wilmoth, Coulter and Moyer Jr. look to make the World of Outlaws Late Model Series 2016 season one for the record books.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/moyer-jr-among-new-woo-late-model-regulars/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Swindell Plans Packed Schedule In 2016​*
After running a limited schedule in 2015 for CJB Motorsports, Sammy Swindell will expand his slate of races to include more than 60 nights of racing in 2016.

"The schedule ended up being a bit more than I thought it would be," said Swindell, driver of the Big Game Treestands, GoMuddy.com No. 1 machine for CJB Motorsports. "However, when you get to looking at things and the way the races fall, there were a lot of things that made sense for us. A lot of tracks had some nice weekend shows. Those two day events make it easier on the traveling side."

Swindell will begin the season in tandem with teammate David Gravel by racing down in Florida with the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions and the World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series at Bubba Raceway Park in Ocala, Fla., as well as neighboring Volusia Speedway Park.

From there, the No. 1 team will follow the World of Outlaws as they venture west across southern Texas, Las Vegas and into California.

Beginning in April, Swindell will barnstorm throughout the Midwest, racing with the World of Outlaws as well as the FVP National Sprint League.

The schedule will also send Swindell and the No. 1 team will take on tracks like Eldora Speedway near Rossburg, Ohio, Lincoln Speedway in Abbottstown, Pa., Williams Grove Speedway near Mechanicsburg, Pa., and the Jackson (Minn.) Motorplex.

The famed "Month of Money" will begin with a three-day tilt at Eldora Speedway in mid-July. From there, stops for the Don Martin Memorial Silver Cup race at Lernerville Speedway near Sarver, Pa., and the Summer Nationals at Williams Grove Speedway dot the schedule.

A payout of $20,000 is on the line in the annual Ironman 55 at Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55 near Pevely, Mo., in early August but all eyes turn to the most prestigious sprint car race in the world, the FVP Knoxville Nationals at Knoxville Raceway, Aug. 10-13.

Swindell will return to the annual Jackson Nationals to defend his crown in the $25,000-to-win event. The driver of the No. 1 machine swept both nights of racing action at the half-mile oval in 2015.

In the fall, stops at the Morgan Hughes National Open at Williams Grove Speedway and the World of Outlaws World Finals at the Dirt Track at Charlotte close out the season of racing for the No. 1 machine.

"We're looking forward to this schedule," said Swindell, "We're not racing for points so that takes some of the pressure off. You may see us run up front near one night and then towards the back the next. That's because we will have the ability to test and try new things. The 'Month of Money' will be an exciting time and I think we will be very competitive. We've got some opportunities to do well. Overall, we're looking forward to contributing some notes and building a stronger team."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-cars/swindell-plans-packed-schedule-in-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Toughest Monster Truck Tour - Rio Rancho, NM - January 22, 2016​*





*Toughest Monster Truck Tour - Rio Rancho, NM - 1/23/16​*





*Toughest Monster Truck Tour - Youngstown, OH - 1/29/16​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Toughest Monster Truck Tour - Youngstown, OH 1/30/16​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mike Van Genderen Wins From 22nd​*
A Sunshine State Modified Tour record 56 modifieds signed in for round two of the 40th Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park with Mike Van Genderen claiming the victory.

David Reutimann and Kevin "Buzzy" Adams lined up on the front row for the 75-lap, $5,000-to-win A-main as Mavrick Varnadore and Trent Young sat in row two. Reutimann beat Adams into turn one and pulled out to the early lead.

Travis Varnadore settled into the third spot as Friday night's podium once again held the top three positions. Adams kept up with Reutimann's blistering pace in the early running and made the pass for the lead on lap seven.

Following a lap 15 restart, however, Adams drove his RealTruck.com No. 40 to the low side of turn number one and looped his car right in front of the field.

As a result, Reutimann inherited the lead once again as B-main winner Van Genderen lined up right behind him in second from the 22nd starting position.

The green flag waved and a great battle between Reutimann's open motor and Van Genderen's crate engine ensued.

The two drivers swapped the lead back and forth for the next eight circuits. Van Genderen stayed loyal on the low side of the speedway while Reutimann banged the cushion upstairs. On lap 30, Van Genderen took the lead for good as Preset Seratt battled Reutimann for second.

Reutimann's night came to an end on lap 35 when the powerplant on his Beak Built No. 00d expired down the backstretch, bringing out the caution. With five laps remaining before the mandatory fuel stop, Devin Dixon came from the 19th position and showed his muscle to challenged Van Genderen for the point.

At the completion of lap 40 Dixon led Van Genderen to the line by a mere three-one-thousandths of a second as the race took a brief intermission.

Rockin' Ronny Luckock displayed the green flag as Dixon and Van Genderen paced the field to kick off the final 35 laps. Once again Van Genderen ran the bottom of the race track, which seemed to get a lot rougher as the race wore on, as Dixon had his deuce wound up along the cushion.

Van Genderen, running "the little crate that could" mustered past Dixon on lap 43 and took a lead that he would not relinquish. Despite valiant efforts from 12th-place starter Seratt, 14th-place starter Kenny Wallace, 16th starter Rodney Wing and Tait Davenport, Van Genderen proved that he was the class of the field and backed up his B-main win by taking the checkers and the $5,000 check. Wing, Seratt, Trent Young, and 23rd-place starter Lucas Lee rounded out the top five.

"This is the biggest win of my career," said an elated Van Genderen. "I've never been to East Bay before in my life, this is awesome. I've been getting text messages all week saying, 'What are you doing bringing a Hornet to a UMP show?,' but the little motor is what we needed on this type of night."

*The finish:*
Mike Van Genderen, Rodney Wing, Preston Seratt, Trent Young, Lucas Lee, Mike McKinney, Matt Miller, Kenny Wallace, Dale Kelley, Steve Miller, Tait Davenport, Max McLaughlin, Devin Dixon, Ray Bollinger, Jeff Matthews, David Pollen Jr., Kyle Herbert, Kyle Strickler, Jeff Leka, Allen Weisser, Mavrick Varnadore, David Reutimann, Roger Crouse, Kevin "Buzzy" Adams, K.C. Burdette, Nick Hoffman

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/latest-headlines/mike-van-genderen-wins-from-22nd/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Winter Challenge Finale Belongs To Hodges​*
Josh Hodges and Hunter Marriott brought the curtains down on Canyon Speedway Park's Winter Challenge with impressive drives to victory lane in Saturday night's fifth and final round of the series.

While Hodges earned his second USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast non-winged sprint car feature victory of the series and Marriott picked up his second win as well in IMCA Modified action, other Saturday night winners included George Fronsman in IMCA Stock Car vs. Pure Stock action, Paul O'Connor in IMCA Hobby Stocks vs. Renegades and Danny Wagner in dwarf cars.

After sliding past front row starter Stevie Sussex for the lead on the second round, Tijeras, N.M., shoe Josh Hodges countered several strong Bryan Clauson sliders to take Saturday night's $4,000 USAC Southwest vs. USAC West Coast Sprint Car feature winner's share.

It was the second $4,000 victory of the five-race series for Hodges aboard the Jackson Compaction/Ortega's Appliance/MVT No. 74x after topping last Sunday's round three.

"This is awesome, it's fun to race with these guys I look up to," Hodges said. "There's no one better than Bryan (Clauson), he raced me clean."

With Hodges racing into the lead early, Clauson just needed three laps to charge from sixth into second as he pursued a fourth win of the series.

Clauson challenged early but nearly looped it turn two on the 11th round.

Clauson made the save, with the race's only caution flying moments later for a disabled mount in turn one.

With the balance of the 30-lapper run off in non-stop fashion, Clauson kept the pressure on and twice slid by Hodges in turns one and two in the final handful of rounds only to have Hodges successfully counter to retain command.

After Clauson got a good piece of the turn-two wall with the lap-28 slider, Hodges had a clear run to his second win of the year. Clauson settled for second with R.J. Johnson, Charles Davis Jr., and Andrew Reinbold rounding out the top five.

Just as Hodges denied Clauson a four-for-five Winter Challenge effort, Missouri's Hunter Marriott did the same to Ricky Thornton Jr., by racing to victory lane in Saturday night's non-stop 25-lap finale.

Marriott worked past Ryan Gaylord for the lead five laps in the main event and then fought off Thornton the rest of the way to take his second Winter Challenge score aboard the Strange Oval/Friesen Chevrolet No. 62 entry.

"It has been fun racing with Ricky out here," Marriott said. "He pushes us so hard here, if it weren't for him I don't that we would have to work as hard as we have this week."

Marriott made a masterful move through a gaggle of lapped cars a handful of laps before the checkered flag to secure the win with Thornton settling for second as Paul Stone, Gaylord and Anthony Roth rounded out the top five.

*The finish:*
Josh Hodges, Bryan Clauson, R.J. Johnson, Charles Davis Jr., Andrew Reinbold, Mike Martin, Thomas Ogle, Shon Deskins, Tye Mihocko, Brian Hosford, Kenny Perkins, Landon Cling, Matt Lundy, Bob Strait, Larry Gibson, Guy Weedman, Will Perkins, Matt McCarthy, Dillon Tanner, Tony Everhart, Stevie Sussex, Spencer Hill.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ac/winter-challenge-finale-belongs-to-hodges/


----------



## scooby

Why are these racing threads of yours always bumped with spam articles? Seriously, you're the only one who posts in them.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Craftsman New Outlaws Title Sponsor​*
Sears and the Craftsman brand, America's most trusted tool brand, announced today the return of Craftsman tools as a major presence in motorsports, becoming the title sponsor of the World of Outlaws.

The three-year agreement, which begins immediately, renames the two premier series in dirt track racing to the "World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series" and "World of Outlaws Craftsman Late Model Series." This is the first time the two top series in grassroots motorsports have shared a title sponsor.

"The Craftsman brand has been trusted for generations by those who take pride in working on their car," said Tom Park, president of Kenmore, Craftsman and DieHard brands at Sears Holdings. "Our Craftsman Club members are passionate about building, improving and even racing their own cars. That's why we're excited for the Craftsman brand and Sears to team up with the World of Outlaws, which has over one million fans who are working on their cars every week and reaches tens of thousands of racers who are competing at dirt tracks across the country. These individuals exemplify what it means to be a craftsman and we are honored to be part of their lives as the title sponsor of the World of Outlaws."

"Sears offers a true one stop shop for World of Outlaws racers, fans and auto enthusiasts all over the country to unleash the potential of their own cars," said Dean Schwartz, vice president of tools, lawn and garden at Sears Holdings. "That's because Sears offers an unsurpassed selection of accessible, quality mechanics tools and storage, and the Craftsman brand delivers innovative products like our new Extreme Grip Series of hand tools. With their know-how and Craftsman tools, local racers may even compete against the best dirt track drivers in the country when the World of Outlaws comes to town. Craftsman hand tools at Sears are guaranteed to perform with our full lifetime warranty on hand tools or we'll replace them."

Through its relationship with the World of Outlaws, the Craftsman brand will celebrate the 25th Anniversary of the Craftsman Club by giving its members the chance to earn free tickets to series events, as well as Craftsman gear and other great prizes.

The relationship with the Craftsman brand is a first-of-its-kind arrangement for the World of Outlaws. The deal is one of the largest agreements in grassroots racing and connects the Craftsman brand with both sprint car and late model fans at nearly 140 events across the United States and Canada.

"We are beyond excited to begin 2016 with an incredible partner like the Craftsman brand," said World of Outlaws CEO Brian Carter. "For 87 years, the Craftsman brand has built a reputation as solid as the products it sells. To bring together the Craftsman brand and the World of Outlaws is a phenomenal opportunity. We look forward to showcasing the Craftsman brand and tools to our dedicated fans all across the country."

Founded in 1978, the World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series enters 2016 with one of the busiest schedules ever which kicks off during DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in Barberville, Fla. The series will travel coast-to-coast to more than 90 events. The World of Outlaws Craftsman Late Model Series competes nearly 50 times at 30 different venues including the season opener at Screven Motor Speedway in Sylvania, Ga.

"The World of Outlaws is one of the most recognizable and enduring brands in all of motorsports with a fan base that is unsurpassed in their dedication," said World of Outlaws Chief Marketing Officer Ben Geisler. "Every year, the World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series and World of Outlaws Craftsman Late Model Series deliver edge-of-your-seat racing to every corner of the country. It is a natural fit to bring together one of the largest concentrations of DIY'ers in all of sports, with America's most trusted tool brand. The Craftsman brand makes a statement and we are thrilled they have chosen the World of Outlaws as the platform for their return to motorsports."

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...6/01/Craftsman-New-Outlaws-Title-Sponsor.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*USAC & UMP Highlight Terre Haute Schedule​*
Officials from Track Enterprises, the promotional company for the Terre Haute Action Track, has announced the 2016-season schedule for the half-mile race track.

The speedway holds several special events during the summer that feature divisions from the United States Auto Club and United Midwestern Promoters.

The campaign will begin on Sunday, April 3, with the season opener featuring the USAC Silver Crown Series. Shane Cockrum held off a late race challenge from C.J. Leary to take his second career Silver Crown victory in last year's race, which was held in July. This year's opener will also feature the UMP Modifieds.

The second event on this year's schedule is set for Sunday, May 1. On the card will be the Midwest Sprint Car Series and UMP Modifieds. Last season, 23 drivers took the green with Brady Short taking the victory over Jerry ***** Jr. and Carson Short. Former NASCAR racer and current television personality Kenny Wallace took the win in the Modifieds.

Back on the schedule for 2016 is the Tony Hulman Classic, set for Wednesday, May 25. The event, held the week of the Indianapolis 500 and the night before the Hoosier 100, features the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series and UMP Modifieds. Last season, the race was postponed due to bad weather and was run in September as part of the Hurtubise Classic.

The fourth event this year will feature a special event for the DIRTcar Summer Nationals and the Indiana Late Model Series on Sunday, June 19. Last season, officials attempted a UMP sanctioned pro late model event but due to lack of area cars, the count was small for the race. This season, the late model race will be an Indiana Late Model Series scheduled event, which should bring a solid field of cars. The class is based at Brownstown Speedway.

Historically, the biggest event of the year is the Don Smith Classic, held during USAC Indiana Sprint week. This year, the event is set for Wednesday, July 13, which is also part of fair week in Vigo County. Last season, the stands were jam packed for one of the best turnouts in recent memory.

Ninteen-year old Aaron Farney claimed his first career victory against a near 40-car field.

Rounding out this year's slate of events is the Jim Hurtubise Classic for the AMSOIL USAC National Sprint Car Series on Friday, Sept. 16.

Last year, another great turnout of fans saw an exciting show that had Robert Ballou claiming the lead with three laps to go. The UMP Modifieds will join the USAC sprint cars for the season finale.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/racing-nation/midwest/usac-ump-highlight-terre-haute-schedule/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Finding New Homes For 2016​*
As the 2016 World of Outlaws Sprint Car Series prepares to kick off the season, Joey Saldana, David Gravel and Paul McMahan will be traveling to the 45th Annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park in different haulers than they did last year.

Saldana makes the move to Roth Motorsports in 2016. He drove for the team during his rookie season in 1996, winning the Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year Award and finishing 11th in the championship standings.

"Dennis and Teresa Roth came to me with this opportunity, which allows me to stay full-time in the World of Outlaws - which I love being a part of - and continue with a great engine program," Saldana said. "I've used Rick Long's engines for the last 10 years and everything builds around a great engine package.

"Roth Motorsports has a good nucleus. It's a great team and engine package&#8230; Right now we're putting in the time to be ready right out of the box in Florida. It's hard to change teams, and especially crew chiefs, and come out of the box and beat Donny Schatz and [crew chief] Rick Warner."

In preparation for the upcoming season, Saldana and his new team have been busy trying to develop chemistry while competing in the Winter Heat at Cocopah Speedway in Yuma, Ariz. Following action at Winter Heat, in which Saldana and Roth Motorsports finished sixth in the final points, Saldana shifted focus to the Chili Bowl Nationals in Tulsa, Okla.

"Normally we are in Australia or New Zealand in the off-season. But the last two years we had a chance to run the Chili Bowl. First year with Bryan Clauson's midget, then this year we built our own which was a great experience," said Saldana, who finished tenth. "My boys are at the age now where Christmas is a big deal, and I can't miss that for racing in Australia."

Another driver changing rides is David Gravel, who will be making the move to CJB Motorsports.

"I'm very excited about the opportunity," Gravel said. "CJB Motorsports is a proven team and one of the best rides. I can't wait to see what I can do and show off my talent."

Gravel, who is no stranger to change, will move to his third team in two years after making the move from Roth Motorsports to Destiny Motorsports in April 2015.

"I have bounced around quite a bit over the last few years to several different teams. I am used to the change, but I want to find a permanent home and stay for a while, and I think I have the perfect team for that," said the 2013 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the year. "The hardest part about changing teams is getting used to everyone. Getting used to the different cars, trailers and crew and also the different lingo between the driver and the crew chief."

After being shut out of victory lane in 2015, Gravel most looks forward to getting back into victory lane and building consistency with his new team for the 2016 season.

The driver Gravel will be replacing at CJB Motorsports, Paul McMahan, finished the 2015 season seventh in points with three wins. McMahan will take over the ride vacated by David Gravel at Destiny Motorsports for the 2016 season.

McMahan said the timing worked out well for him at the end of 2015 as he was in search of a new home. The team came together for the first time during Winter Heat.

"I'm looking forward to just to getting back on track from where I was a couple of years ago," McMahan said. "I know it's going to take some time to get everything. I've worked with (Crew Chief) Scott Benic before many, many years ago and (team owner Rick Rogers') has a good attitude.

"It's tough to come out your first season - things like Daryn coming out and winning a championship doesn't happen. You've got to build everything around you. You've got to build toward goals. Me being a little more of a veteran in this is going to help a lot. We can work through the issues we might have."

McMahan said it also helps that the team already has a year under its belt running a full series schedule. The issues that a lot of teams encounter, like the strenuous schedule, will be less of a problem. He said things like effective communication will take some time to develop but that they are on their way.

"I expect us to win a handful of races, I expect us to finish in the top-five in points and finish toward the front every night. That's where I've been the last several seasons," McMahan said.

"We all know it's going to be a little bit of a struggle at the beginning but if we can minimize that early, that's all you can ask for."

With the start of the season and the 45th Annual DIRTcar Nationals less than three weeks away, all three drivers have one thing on their mind - unseating 2015 DIRTcar Nationals Champion Daryn Pittman and claiming the 'Big Gator' for themselves and their new team.

Tickets for DIRTcar Nationals start at just $20 and are on sale now by calling 844-DIRT-TIX (347-8849), or by visiting http://www.DIRTcarNationals.com. Infield parking will be available on a first come, first served basis to all fans with a pit pass. The cost of the infield parking pass is $10 and will be available at the pit gate off of turn four.

Visit http://www.DIRTcarNationals.com for the latest news and information from the event. Follow DIRTcar Nationals on Twitter at http://www.Twitter.com/DIRTcarNats and on Facebook at http://www.Facebook.com/DIRTcarNationals.

*Source:*
http://woosprint.com/news/3618-finding-new-homes-for-2016


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blair Is East Bay Crate Late Model Ace​*
Max Blair romped to a $2,500 victory on the opening night of crate late model competition during the 40th annual Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park.

It was off to a rough start as many yellows were displayed to the field as Ken Monahan and Mike Pegher Jr. brought the field to the green for the first of 35 laps, but it was Pegher who led the way after several attempts and got things going with Blair close behind.

The two survived several more restarts until got by on lap 12 to take the lead briefly but not for long as Pegher regained the top spot one lap later.

Action came to a halt on lap 15 when Ralph Morgan Jr. got upside down and Jimmy Sharpe Jr. landed on top of him resulting in seven more cars being collected, and fortunately no drivers were injured. When the race continued Pegher led for two more laps before Blair took command in his new Rocket.

"I've won the RUSH Touring Series and had my biggest win, $20,000 in a Crate Fastrak Race, but I love it here at East Bay," Blair said.

Tim Dohm finished second. Bryan Bernhardt, Jason Welshan and Doug Horton rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eries/blair-is-east-bay-crate-late-model-ace/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Stops Sheppard At Golden Isles​*
Josh Richards held off a late-race charge from Brandon Sheppard to win on the opening night of the Georgia Boot Super Bowl of Racing at Golden Isles Speedway on Friday night.

Richards led but all but one lap on his way to victory in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event.

Sheppard took the lead from Richards with four laps to go, but Richards regained the top spot moments later and went on for his seventh career LOLMDS win and second dirt late model win of the season.

Sheppard crossed the line a car length and a half behind in second, followed by last year's series champion Jonathan Davenport, Jared Landers and Chris Madden.

"We had a pretty decent car the whole race," said the 28-year-old Richards. "I was concerned about tire wear tonight; I felt like they were giving up towards the end. When we got into traffic, we were able to run the top around those guys in clean air and a clean track, which sure helped us, because those running behind me didn't have that advantage.

"When I saw Brandon get by me, I went into turn one and I didn't want to get into him," Richards added. "His car drifted up and I was able to get back around him. Brandon is a great kid. We have been friends for a long-time. What a way to start the New Year with these Rocket XR1 cars finishing first and second."

Richards and Jared Landers started on the front row of the 50-lap event.

Richards took the lead at the start of the race with Landers running in second.

Landers held the second-spot until lap 15 when Sheppard got around him.

With seven laps to go, a final caution flag of the race set up a shootout among Richards, Sheppard and Davenport.

"Our car was really good all night! We moved to the top and that helped us," said Sheppard. "Josh drifted up just enough for me to get by him. When he saw me, he was able to get back to the bottom of the track. I want to thank everybody at Best Performance Motorsports for this opportunity. It was a good race for us and a good points night, and a great way to start the year."

Davenport recovered from falling all the way to 12th place at one point during the race. "We are really good on the long runs," Davenport said. "I hated to see that one caution when we got up to third. We went to the top and car took off and was super good."

Davenport set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 45 entrants, with a lap of 13.326 seconds.

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Brandon Sheppard, Jonathan Davenport, Jared Landers, Chris Madden, Eddie Carrier Jr., Tim McCreadie, Darrell Lanigan, Brian Shirley, Steve Francis, Scott Bloomquist, Devin Moran, Dennis Erb Jr., Jimmy Owens, Mason Zeigler, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Kenny Pettyjohn, Billy Moyer Jr., Earl Pearson Jr., Don O'Neal, Randy Weaver, Donald McIntosh, Mark Whitener, Gregg Satterlee.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dels/richards-stops-sheppard-at-golden-isles/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Field Chases Edge In Georgia​*
Chase Edge was the man to beat on Friday night at Golden Isles Speedway as he won night one of the RockAuto.com Winter Shootout for the NeSmith Chevrolet Dirt Late Model Series.

Edge took the lead from Ryan Carter on lap three and never looked back in the 50-lap race to claim the top prize of $2,500.

Edge started out the evening by out-qualifying the 29-car field with a lap around the 4four-tenths-mile clay oval in the Edge's Gas Company Special in 16.344 seconds to earn the pole position for the bug show.

Edge took the lead on the initial start, but a multi-car tangle in turn one brought about a complete restart.

Carter got the hole shot on the next green flag, and put his Mark's Auto and Collision Special in the lead. Edge was able to get his momentum up on the second lap, and then sailed around Carter to take the lead he would never relinquish on the third tour around Golden Isles Speedway.

"Our car was fast from the time we unloaded it until we took the checkered flag.," Edge said. "About the only mistake I made all night was on that restart when I let Ryan Carter get a jump on me. I really have taken a liking to Golden Isles Speedway because it's big, fast, and it reminds me a lot of one of my home tracks, East Alabama Motor Speedway in Phenix City, AL. We'll check the race car over real well in the morning and try to win another one tomorrow."

Grant Garrison finished second in the Darrell Lanigan Racing Special after a race-long duel with P.L. Williams third. Cale Conley and Robert Diekemper completed the top five.

*The finish:*
Chase Edge, Grant Garrison, P.L. Williams, Cale Conley, Robert Diekemper, Will Herrington, Joshua Bishop, Mallory Harvey, Cecil Eunice, Ryan Carter, Jason Fitzgerald, Cla Knight, Nevin Gainey, Ryan King, Robbie Stevens, Rodgerick *****, Ryan Atkins, Trent Ivey, Jordan Lockhart, Chesley Dixon, Joe Kump, David Smith, Terry Lumbley, Rhett Carter.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...irt-series/field-chases-edge-at-golden-isles/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kraig Kinser Wins All Star Season Opener​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7289&YearID=45&StatType=Race+Results

For the third time in his career and for the first time since 2007, Kraig Kinser found victory lane with the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions. The Bloomington, Indiana, native scored $5,000 for his wire-to-wire triumph at Bubba Raceway Park on Friday, February 5, officially capturing the first Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions win of the 2016 season.

Defending All Star champion Dale Blaney finished second, followed by Greg Hodnett, Chad Kemenah and a hard charging Caleb Armstrong.

"It always feels great to be in victory lane, no matter where you are at or what time of the year it is" Kraig Kinser said, "The last couple laps, I was really hard on my tires. I knew those guys had to be all around me. I could see guys below me on a few of those restarts. I'm just happy to be standing up here in victory lane."

Greg Hodnett and Kraig Kinser led the 24-starters to green during the first Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions main event of 2016. Kinser took command on the initial start and kept control at the front of the field until the main event's first caution appeared on lap seven. Dale Blaney, who started sixth on the main event grid, worked his way to third before the event's first pause, with Greg Hodnett riding just ahead in the runner-up position.

A caution during the initial lap-seven restart would reset the running order once again. Action would continue following a second lap-seven restart, allowing Kraig Kinser to resume his position at the front of the field. The "Low Rider" Dale Blaney worked his way to second by the tenth circuit of the 30-lap main event, making Kraig Kinser his next intended target. For nearly ten circuits, Dale Blaney and Greg Hodnett attempted to hunt down Kinser through slower traffic, racing within car-lengths and eventually bumper to bumper, but never working around the Arctic Cat, No. 11K. In the meantime, Hodnett would reclaim second on lap 23.

Yellow flag conditions would return to the speedway on lap 24, bunching the field back together once again. Dale Blaney reclaimed second from Greg Hodnett after the lap-24 restart, but neither had enough time or tire to catch Kraig Kinser.

"We tried to get around Kraig a few different times, but he just made all of the right moves and plugged all of the right holes" Dale Blaney said, "We'll take this. Muddy and Big Game give us a great opportunity to do this. My guys keep plugging away. Hopefully we can come back and do one better tomorrow."

"We are super happy to get it done tonight." Kraig Kinser said, "Super thrilled to win with the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions while flying the Arctic Cat colors."

The Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions will conclude their Bubba Army Winter Nationals campaign at Bubba Raceway Park on Saturday evening, February 6. Like Friday night, teams will participate in a full Arctic Cat All Star program, capped off with a $5,000 payday. Pit gates are scheduled to swing open at 3 p.m. tomorrow afternoon, with hot laps hitting the speedway at 6 p.m., followed by racing at 7 o'clock. Main grandstands will open at 4:00 p.m. sharp.






*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...016/01/Kraig-Kinser-Wins-All-Star-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Indoor Action Shifts To Battle Of Trenton​*
Two races down, one race to go.

That's the box score for the Indoor Racing Series Fueled By VP as Len Sammons Motorsports Productions shifts attention toward Trenton's Sun National Bank Center for its third and final race of the 2016 season.

The key event in the Battle Of Trenton two day schedule for the three-quarter midgets is the Saturday, Feb. 27 40-lap feature. Allentown winner Erick Rudolph and Atlantic City victor Anthony Sesely will lead a pack of more than 60 contenders into the arena as pre-race favorites.

Sesely was the victor at Boardwalk Hall on Jan. 30. By doing so he denied Rudolph the opportunity to leave Atlantic City with a second series win and remain in contention for the Vahlco Racing Wheel Perfect Performance Bonus, which would have been worth $10,000.

Instead, Sesely won $5,000 with the Saturday win and also assumed the Indoor Racing Series Fueled By VP points lead, which pays the championship driver $2,000. Sesely's points lead could not be more perilous. Canadian Mike Lichty is just one point behind and Rudolph is just six markers in arrears.

Of particular interest is the intensification of a long simmering rivalry between Atlantic City race winner Sesely and seventh place feature finisher Jimmy Blewett. Their rivalry was stoked when Blewett and Sesely came together on a mid-race restart while fighting for first place.

Sesely's car became momentarily airborne coming down for the start after rubbing wheels. Blewett fell back a few spots, but rebounded with an exciting outside burst to retake second. Before he had a chance to rattle Sesely, he was spun by another competitor and had to work the remainder of the race to finish in the top ten.

Sesely, who went on to win, shrugged off the drama. Blewett was not happy with what he perceived to be Sesely's lack of respect. It's a battle that's been on going, not only in winter indoor races, but in summer time asphalt modified competition as well.

Other top drivers expected to keep them both from victory lane include Andy Jankowiak, Justin Bonsignore, Kyle Lick, Zane Zeiner, Tim Buckwalter and Matt Janisch. Top indoor race winner Ted Christopher, an eight time winner, could always steal the spotlight.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ts/indoor-action-shifts-to-battle-of-trenton/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rain Halts All Stars In Florida​*
With heavy rains invading the area and more rain on the forecast, Bubba Raceway Park and Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions officials have decided to cancel Saturday night's Bubba Army Winter Nationals program at Bubba Raceway Park.

There will be no rain date.

The Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions will continue their 2016 campaign with DIRTcar Nationals competition at Volusia Speedway Park near Barberville, Fla.

Teams will participate in an open practice on Tuesday evening, Feb. 9, followed by two consecutive nights of competition on Wednesday and Thursday, Feb. 10-11.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/rain-halts-all-stars-in-florida/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Heinke Expands HBR Modified Program​*
Al Heinke has announced the expansion of the Heinke-Baldwin Racing team with Dave Blaney, Max McLaughlin and Peter Britten joining Jimmy Phelps on the HBR roster.

In addition HBR has added Mike McLaughlin to the team as crew chief on the No. 6H team for his son Max.

Phelps is looking forward to sharing space with his new teammates, as he sees the tremendous benefits of sharing insight and perspective among all the members of the newly expanded team.

"I am excited about the direction of the team as we head into 2016," said Phelps. "Peter has been like family, and is a hell of a racer, so it will be great for all of us to have him officially in our camp. I don't know how you could not be excited to get to work with Dave Blaney and Mike McLaughlin. These guys are true legends, and their guidance will be invaluable. And what's not to love about Max? This kid is the real deal, and most importantly he is a great kid. I truly believe he will be a huge star someday, and if I can help be a small part of that journey, I will be proud of that."

"It's the collaboration of these astute racing minds that we are most looking forward to," said team owner Al Heinke. "The insights that we'll share will help each driver to achieve his best performance- and we will work as a real team."

Blaney and Britten will split the 2016 Super DIRTcar Series races in the No. 18H, with Britten finding himself closer to home as he races at Canandaigua Motorsports Park on Saturday nights. Blaney will work around his sprint car schedule with Motter Motorsports to join HBR for a select number of Super DIRTcar Series races. When Blaney is racing, Britten will move to the crew chief position for him, working alongside Kurt Wiegel and Phelps in the No. 98H.

"It's what I've dreamed about my whole racing career, so to get an opportunity like this is a dream come true. Makes all the hard work and late nights to get to this point all worth it. And I can't wait to get going on the next chapter of my career, which will have a different kind of challenge. Along with my driving, I get the chance to work with Jimmy, Dave, and Max from a crew chief's point of view," said Britten. :We all want Jimmy to win the SDS championship this year, and I will be doing whatever it takes to make that happen. Dave's driving record speaks for itself and it will be a great learning experience to work side by side with him. It wasn't all that long ago that I started my own big block journey. All of the experience at the HBR shop will help Max to become a consistent front runner, and that's a priority too. It will be super to watch a young driver grow."

Max McLaughlin, who impressed many at the Bad Boy Buggies World Finals last fall by setting fast time, joins HBR with his Hall of Famer dad Mike as his crew chief. Max will run the Super DIRTcar Series and Brewerton on Friday nights with his teammate Phelps.

"I cannot wait to get to Weedsport. I have never been this fired up about anything, it is such an honor to drive for such an incredible team. It's awesome that even with such a well prepared team, my dad will still be a really big part. 
Having my dad by my side is huge for me. HBR isn't just a team, I feel like they are family. And I think it is a perfect fit," said Max McLaughlin.

Blaney will take the wheel of the No. 18H for an estimated 10 Super DIRTcar Series races. His 35 years in racing, which includes racing in the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series and a championship with the World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series, positions him as an invaluable source of knowledge.

"Really excited to be part of HBR and to race part of the Super DIRTcar Series," said Blaney. "(I) have a lot of respect for Al Heinke and would do anything to help his teams succeed. There are some tracks in the series this year I'm really looking forward to racing at and at the same time excited to race alongside Jimmy Phelps and Max McLaughlin. Working with Peter Britten on our car will be interesting. A lot of times the best crew chiefs also have a driving background. His experience driving Modifieds will undoubtedly help me get better."

Heinke-Baldwin Racing won the 2015 Super DIRTcar Series championship with driver Matt Sheppard, who left the team following the World Finals last year and has formed his own race team.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odifieds/heinke-expands-hbr-modified-program/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Joey Saldana Driving The Mottor No. 71M​*
*Blaney Preps For First Race With Motter​*
National Sprint Car Hall of Famer Dave Blaney will debut in Motter Motorsports' No. 71M on Wednesday in the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions event at Volusia Speedway Park.

The race marks the first of five consecutive days of racing for the team: two days of All Star racing followed by the three-day kickoff of the World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car season.

Blaney, who has had a storied career on dirt tracks from 1983 to '97, moved to NASCAR, competing in Sprint Cup and XFINITY Series racing from 1998-2014.
He began a return to sprint cars in 2013, racing a very limited schedule, adding a few more races each year.

Car owner Dan Motter and Blaney have collaborated to create a 56-event schedule comprised of a hand-picked compilation of World of Outlaw and All Star races.

"This is still a part-time schedule," explained Blaney, "but it's considerably more than I've raced the last three years. We're going to be running J&J chassis and Speedway Engines which Dan has had so much success with.

"Dan and I have known each other a long, long time and I'm excited to be back. We think we can be competitive and we'll have some fun racing together. My brother Dale has been racing better than ever out on the sprint car circuit. We both want to see each other do well and he will be a good sounding board for me when it comes to sharing information about these tracks that I haven't raced on for a few years. Physically, we've raced enough recently that I think my body can absorb the abuse from racing hard."

Motter said the team's focus is on winning.

"This is not a hobby, it's a business," he added. "Since we aren't campaigning for a series title, there won't be pressure from a point system perspective. But each time we unload, we intend to put every effort forth to win. The look, decorum and attitudes of every member of this team will be professional. This could make a difference in our future.

"We are confident we will compete at a high level. Dave has done a lot of experimenting the past three years and he is at the race shop at 8 a.m. every morning, working all day. He is hands-on and he's got a pretty good handle on what he wants in a race car. We have good engines. The car looks good. Both of us expect to run out front."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/blaney-preps-for-first-race-with-motter/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kraig Kinser To Chase All Star Crown​*
Kraig Kinser and Steve Kinser Racing will chase the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions sprint car championship this season thanks to a partnership with series sponsor Arctic Cat.

This season will see the Kinser name compete in a full season of All Star Circuit of Champions competition, marking the first time that both Arctic Cat and Steve Kinser Racing will have a full-time presence in the series.

"All of us at Arctic Cat are thrilled to be have an opportunity to work with the iconic Steve Kinser Racing team and our driver Kraig Kinser," said Greg Williamson, chief marketing officer for Arctic Cat. "Any time we place the Arctic Cat brand on a vehicle, you know it's built with pride for people who appreciate perseverance and tradition. We feel that Kraig (Kinser) and the Steve Kinser Racing team exemplify our values and the approach we apply to growing our brand. We're looking forward to seeing the team strive for success on the track again this year."

Kinser will pilot the No. 11K Arctic Cat entry that will showcase the brand's side-by-side, the Wildcat. The high-performance, high-powered side-by-side will be showcased at numerous All Star events over the course of the 2016 season.

Riders will participate in Wildcat exhibitions, racing head-to-head on the same racing surfaces that Kinser and other ASCoC drivers will compete on. Arctic Cat representatives will be in attendance regularly over the course of the season, displaying current and new models, as well as conducting ride-and-drive events for race fans.

"This is going to be a year of firsts for our team, and I couldn't be prouder to take on a new season and a new series with Arctic Cat as our partner," said Kraig Kinser, driver of the No. 11K Arctic Cat/MVT/King Racing Products entry. "It's a privilege to carry such a well-known and historic brand on our cars and it's a natural fit for our race team. It's a huge opportunity to showcase Arctic Cat in their flagship car in the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions Series and we hope that we can make an impact for them as they broaden their reach in Sprint Car racing."

The 2016 season will also see 20-time World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series champion and team owner Steve Kinser return to the seat for select events this year. Kinser's No. 11 entry will carry a familiar color, as the car will carry Arctic Cat green that has been synonymous with the Kinser name for over 30 years.

"Everyone at Steve Kinser Racing is extremely proud to carry the Arctic Cat brand on our cars this year," said Steve Kinser, owner of Steve Kinser Racing. "For me especially, having a green racecar again is kind of like coming home. The color has been a part of our family's race team for a long time, and as I begin to wrap up my career, it will be especially special to have Arctic Cat on a green No. 11."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...nt-cars/kraig-kinser-to-chase-all-star-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Keeps Rolling At East Bay​*
Josh Richards continued his recent hot streak by winning his third Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series event this season on Monday evening, capturing the opening round of the 40th annual Winternationals at East Bay Raceway Park.

Richards started ninth and charged to the front, taking the lead on lap 20 from Jimmy Owens. Owens came home second, followed by Jared Landers, Tim Dohm and Tim McCreadie.

"What a great start to the season," Richards said. "I would like to thank everybody on the crew. The track was really good tonight. It was back to the typical East Bay racing. It was slimy to start with and it worked in quite nicely. Starting ninth, I knew it was going to be a chore to get to the front. We had some cautions there early on, but once the race settled down it was really competitive."

Owens led the first 19 laps and was looking for the first win for his new team, R&W Motorsports. A classic slide job by Richards for the lead with five laps to go ended those hopes.

"We had a really good car here tonight. We had a really good car yesterday at Golden Isles before getting in a mishap. We were pretty much stuck to the top tonight, and that's fine. The track was really racy all night," said Owens.

Owens, who entered the event with two career wins at the "Clay by the Bay," thought he could hold on for the win tonight.

"Those cautions early on certainly hurt our momentum; just as soon as we were starting to pull away, a yellow would come out. I thought I was going to be OK until Josh got by me in turn four," Owens said.

Landers continued his string of top five finishes by coming home in third in the East Bay opener.

"We are going to get a win soon. This car [Sweet-Bloomquist] is just a joy to drive. Jason, [Durham] my crew chief, and everybody on the team are working hard to keep us up front. It was a good race, we could run side-by-side out there with anybody," said Landers.

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Jimmy Owens, Jared Landers, Tim Dohm, Tim McCreadie, Brian Shirley, Steve Francis, Ricky Weiss, Eddie Carrier Jr., Kyle Bronson, Mike Marlar, Dennis Erb Jr., Brandon Sheppard, Devin Moran, Justin Rattliff, Bobby Pierce, Greg Oaks, Alex Ferree, Earl Pearson Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Billy Moyer Jr., Randy Weaver, Jonathan Davenport, John Gardner, Allen Murray, Chad Hollenbeck.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/richards-keeps-rolling-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*EPA Could Put Brakes On Grassroots Racing​*
If the Environmental Protection Agency has its way, many grassroots racers will be facing some large hurdles in their quests to race competitively.

The EPA has proposed a regulation to prohibit the conversion of vehicles originally designed for on-road use into race cars. The regulation would also make the sale of certain products for use on such vehicles illegal.

The proposed regulation was contained within a non-related proposed regulation entitled "Greenhouse Gas Emissions and Fuel Efficiency Standards for Medium- and Heavy-Duty Engines and Vehicles - Phase 2."

The regulation would impact all vehicle types, including the sports cars, sedans and hatch-backs commonly converted strictly for use at the track.

While the Clean Air Act prohibits certain modifications to motor vehicles, it is clear that vehicles built or modified for racing, and not used on the streets, are not the "motor vehicles" that Congress intended to regulate.

The Specialty Equipment Market ***'n is among the organizations lobbying on behalf of racers.

"This proposed regulation represents overreaching by the agency, runs contrary to the law and defies decades of racing activity where EPA has acknowledged and allowed conversion of vehicles," said SEMA President and CEO Chris Kersting. "Congress did not intend the original Clean Air Act to extend to vehicles modified for racing and has re-enforced that intent on more than one occasion."

SEMA submitted comments in opposition to the regulation and met with the EPA to confirm the agency's intentions. The EPA indicated that the regulation would prohibit conversion of vehicles into race cars.

Working with other affected organizations, including those representing legions of professional and hobbyist racers and fans, SEMA will continue to oppose the regulation through the administrative process and will seek congressional support and judicial intervention as necessary.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...st/epa-could-put-brakes-on-grassroots-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*15th Season For Sprint Invaders​*
Shottenkirk.com Sprint Invaders series officials announced a tentative schedule for the touring division's 15th season of 360 sprint car competition.

The campaign will kick off April 2 at 34 Raceway in West Burlington, Iowa.

Shottenkirk.com continues in 2016 as the series title sponsor. Shottenkirk.com is the home of the Shottenkirk Automotive Group.

*Shottenkirk.com Sprint Invaders Schedule*

April 2 34 Raceway West Burlington, Iowa
May 29 34 Raceway West Burlington, Iowa
June 17 Eldon Raceway @ Wapello County Fairgrounds Eldon, Iowa
June 22 Iowa State Fairgrounds Speedway Des Moines
July 14 Cedar County Fair Tipton, Iowa
July 28  Dubuque Speedway Dubuque, Iowa
Aug. 19 Lee County Speedway Donnellson, Iowa
Aug. 20 34 Raceway West Burlington, Iowa
Sept. 4 Quincy Raceway Quincy, Ill.
Sept. 17 34 Raceway West Burlington, Iowa

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-sprint-cars/15th-season-for-sprint-invaders/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoffman Grabs The First Gator At Volusia​*
Nick Hoffman heated up the 45th annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park after powering his way to the lead early in the 20-lap feature event and claiming another Gator trophy for his growing collection.

Kenny Wallace, a former NASCAR XFINITY Series driver and current NASCAR broadcaster, started the feature from the pole but lost the lead to Trent Young at the green flag.

Young controlled the lead for a handful of laps before conceding the top spot to Hoffman following a brief fight for the lead. Hoffman quickly escaped from the rest of the field, pulling out to a sizeable lead and capturing the opening night of DIRTcar Nationals.

"We just made the right changes before the feature," said Hoffman. "We can't stop here, we need to win a few more of these before the end of the week&#8230;this Gator is going in my pond with the rest of them."

*The finish:*
Nick Hoffman, Trent Young, Kenny Wallace, Jason Beaulieu, Tyler Nicely, A.J-Fike, Justin Allgaier, Brandon Green, Brian Ruhlman, Max McLaughlin, Brian Papiez, Tyler Clem, Garrett Stewart, Jacob Hawkins, Jeff Thomas, Johnny Broking, Bryce Jewell, Todd Neiheiser, Jeff Matthews, Stephen Schnapt, Tyler Evans, Jamie Lomax, Billy Workman Jr., Ray Bollinger.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/hoffman-grabs-the-first-gator-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richards Does It Again At East Bay​*
Josh Richards continued to dominate the competition Tuesday night at East Bay Raceway Park, winning his fourth Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series race in five starts this season.

Richards took the lead from Jared Landers on lap nine after Landers jumped the turn-four cushion.

Richards went on to win his sixth career East Bay Winternationals feature. Scott Bloomquist finished second, followed by Tim McCreadie, Jonathan Davenport and Eddie Carrier Jr.

"We changed motors today," Richards said. "I was a little nervous about the balance we had in the car, but it worked out well in the feature. The track started off like last night, it was nice and fast. With the weather conditions tonight, you had to get to the front quickly to have a chance to win.

"The car tightened up quite a bit," Richards added. "We were way too tight for the conditions out there. I don't know how many more laps I had in that right rear; probably not many; the way it looks. Jared (Landers) got off to a good start. I just tried to stay under him and then he must have jumped the berm there and we were able to get by him. This place is tricky with the way you move around so much. I want to thank the fans for coming out tonight as well."

Landers led the first eight laps, then fell to second behind Richards and held that spot until contact sent him spinning on lap 23. Bloomquist then moved into second and held off McCreadie for third.

Bloomquist who did not run Monday at East Bay said, "We got some rest last night. I have been feeling sick, so we decided to take the night off. The car was just a little bit free in the heat race, and I tightened it up way too much. That's not how I like to drive it."

McCreadie is following the LOLMDS for the first time in his career and had another solid finish.

"It's such a relaxed atmosphere; we have had good starts to a season before, but we just need the consistency for the whole season," he said. "We feel like we have a winning combination here."

Darrell Lanigan set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group B) among the 41 entrants, with a lap of 14.763 seconds.

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Scott Bloomquist, Tim McCreadie, Jonathan Davenport, Eddie Carrier Jr., Devin Moran, Dennis Erb Jr., Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Mason Zeigler, Brandon Sheppard, Tim Dohm, Alex Ferree, Justin Ratliff, Bobby Pierce, Gregg Satterlee, Ricky Weiss, Earl Pearson Jr., Nick Davis, Jared Landers, Darrell Lanigan, Austin Kirkpatrick, Freddie Carpenter, Jimmy Owens, Brian Shirley, Mike Marlar.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/richards-does-it-again-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gravel Leads Open Practice​*
David Gravel kicked off sprint week at the 45th Annual DIRTcar Nationals on Tuesday night by turning the fastest lap in the open practice session.

The Connecticut native turned the fast lap of 13.814 seconds during the first hot laps session. It is Gravel's first outing driving the No. 5 Big Game Treestands car for CJB Motorsports.

"It's definitely something that takes time, but so far so good," Gravel said of his new team. "We made good adjustments tonight and it seemed like we were all on the same page. If we keep that going I think we'll have a good week."

Kasey Kahne Racing driver Brad Sweet was second fastest with a lap of 13.831 which also came during the first practice session.

The optional practice session, which comes the night before the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions take on Volusia Speedway Park for the first of two nights, had 21 cars checked in. The World of Outlaws Craftsman® Sprint Car Series continues sprint week on Friday with the first of three nights of racing.

Racing returns to Volusia Speedway Park Wednesday night when the All Stars and DIRTcar UMP Modifieds compete on the half-mile oval. Tickets are still available for DIRTcar Nationals at http://www.WorldofOutlaws.com/Tickets or by calling 1-844-DIRT-TIX.

*Practice Session 1 -* 1. 5-David Gravel, 13.814; 2. 49-Brad Sweet, 13.831; 3. 83-Joey Saldana, 14.021; 4. 71M-Dave Blaney, 14.061; 5. 29-Kerry Madsen, 14.068; 6. 27-Greg Hodnett, 14.102; 7. 9-Daryn Pittman, 14.103; 8. 1S-Sammy Swindell, 14.164; 9. 70-Danny Holtgraver, 14.283; 10. 59-Austin McCarl, 14.285; 11. 10H-Chad Kemenah, 14.288; 12. 11K-Kraig Kinser, 14.306; 13. i07-Doug Esh, 14.322; 14. 1-Dale Blaney, 14.381; 15. 17W-Bryan Clauson, 14.446; 16. 2-Danny Lasoski, 14.461; 17. 7C-Caleb Armstrong, 14.542; 18. 71A-RJ Johnson, 14.843; 19. 7-Paul McMahan, 15.025; 20. 22-Brandon Spithaler, 15.042; 21. 8M-TJ Michael, 15.411.

*Practice Session 2 -* 1. 29-Kerry Madsen, 14.393; 2. 49-Brad Sweet, 14.515; 3. 11K-Kraig Kinser, 14.641; 4. 17W-Bryan Clauson, 14.644; 5. 27-Greg Hodnett, 14.693; 6. 5-David Gravel, 14.799; 7. 70-Danny Holtgraver, 14.926; 8. 59-Austin McCarl, 14.979; 9. 1-Dale Blaney, 14.999; 10. 2-Danny Lasoski, 15.042; 11. 10H-Chad Kemenah, 15.057; 12. 1S-Sammy Swindell, 15.081; 13. 71M-Dave Blaney, 15.093; 14. 9-Daryn Pittman, 15.100; 15. i07-Doug Esh, 15.106; 16. 83-Joey Saldana, 15.211; 17. 7C-Caleb Armstrong, 15.222; 18. 7-Paul McMahan, 15.447; 19. 22-Brandon Spithaler, 15.711; 20. 8M-TJ Michael, 15.718; 21. 71A-RJ Johnson, 16.041.

*Practice Session 3 -* 1. 5-David Gravel, 15.050; 2. 27-Greg Hodnett, 15.067; 3. 29-Kerry Madsen, 15.068; 4. 71M-Dave Blaney, 15.198; 5. 83-Joey Saldana, 15.255; 6. 17W-Bryan Clauson; 7. 1-Dale Blaney, 15.346; 8. 9-Daryn Pittman, 15.416; 9. 10H-Chad Kemenah, 15.432; 10. 7-Paul McMahan, 15.506; 11. 2-Danny Lasoski, 15.561; 12. 1S-Sammy Swindell, 15.608; 13. i07-Doug Esh, 15.758; 14. 7C-Caleb Armstrong; 15. 71A-RJ Johnson, 15.988; 16. 22-Brandon Spithaler, 16.069.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...actice-on-Night-One-of-DIRTcar-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nicely Holds Off Dillon In UMP Modifieds​*
Tyler Nicely fought a wheel-to-wheel battle with Brian Ruhlman and held off NASCAR star Ty Dillon to pick up his first DIRTcar UMP Modified win of DIRTcar Nationals.

The win ended the two-race streak for Nick Hoffman, but Hoffman had reason to celebrate as the builder of Nicely's Elite Chassis.

Jason Beaulieu battled with Ruhlman through the first half of the 20-lap feature. Nicely worked his way forward and by lap 11 took over the lead. Nicely and Ruhlman traded position through the next eight laps.

As lapped traffic came into play, Dillon closed the gap and passed Ruhlman for second. Off the final turn, Dillon was side by side with Nicely, but Nicely held the lead and took the checkered flag.

"It's awesome to be able to race with someone you trust and not tear up your equipment," Nicely said. "I just knew if I could keep it down there in the good dirt, hopefully I could get a good enough run to clear him."

*The finish:*
Tyler Nicely, Ty Dillon, Brian Ruhlman, Jason Beaulieu, Nick Hoffman, Jeff Matthews, Max McLaughlin, Kenny Wallace, Tyler Clem, David Stremme, Ray Bollinger, Ken Schrader, Austin Dillon, Jacob Hawkins, Josh Harris, Will Krup, A.J. Fike, Trent Young, Todd Neiheiser, Brian Papiez, Bryce Jewell, Brandon Green, Patrick Lyon, Mike Hansen, Jackie Boggs, Tony Anderson, Chad Boone, Michael Turner

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...eds/nicely-holds-off-dillon-in-ump-modifieds/


----------



## Ckg2011

*13 Events Fill Chevy Super Series Schedule​*
The 2016 Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series schedule of events has been released with 13 confirmed races and three open dates from March 26 through Sept. 4.

The schedule features 13 races at 10 different tracks in four different states, with three new venues for 2016.

The 2016 Chevy Super Series season will open on March 26 with a 50-lap $3,000-to-win race at 411 Motor Speedway in Seymour, Tenn. The fast facility at the base of the Great Smoky Mountains will host the Chevy Super Series season opener for the second straight year.

The first of seven double racing weekends will begin on April 22 with a visit to Magnolia Motor Speedway in Columbus, Miss., for a 30-lap $2,000-to-win race.

On April 23, the Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series moves to Whynot Motorsports Park in Meridian, Miss., for a 50-lap $3,000-to-win event.

Penton (Ala.) Raceway will be the site of Round 4 of the 2016 Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series with a 30-lap $2,000-to-win race on May 13.

East Alabama Motor Speedway in Phenix City, Ala., returns to the Chevy Super Series schedule after a one-year absence on May 14 with the $3,000-to-win Jimmy Thomas Memorial 50.

The month of June will be a busy one for the Chevy Super Series with four races on the schedule over two weekends. Penton Raceway will host its second 30-lap $2,000-to-win show on June 10, and Talladega (Ala.) Short Track will present a 50-lap $3,000-to-win race on June 11.

June 24 is the first of three open dates on the 2016 Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series schedule, and the series will visit I-75 Raceway in Sweetwater, Tenn., on June 25 for a 50-lap $3,000-to-win race.

There are two Open Dates on July 9 and July 10. The Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series will make its first ever visit to Cochran Motor Speedway in Cochran, Ga., with a 50-lap $3,000-to-win race on July 30.

The Chevy Super Series returns to a pair of East Tennessee tracks with 50-lap $3,000-to-win races in August, with a stop at I-75 Raceway on Aug. 12, and 411 Motor Speedway on Aug. 13.

The Grand Finale of the 2016 Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series season will be at two new race tracks to the series, and they are two of the premier dirt tracks in the State of Georgia.

The $2,000-to-win Down In Dixie 30 will take place at Dixie Speedway in Woodstock, Ga., on Sept. 3. The final race of the 2016 Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series will be its biggest one with the Rome Boss 100 that will pay $5,000-to-win on Sept. 4.

"We are very proud to be bringing the Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series to Dixie Speedway and Rome Speedway," Chevy Super Series Founder and CEO Mike Vaughn said. "The late Mike Swims was the one that got me involved with the Chevrolet Performance factory-sealed engines for dirt late model racing in 2003, and I ended up founding two traveling series for the engines."

*2016 Chevrolet Performance Super Late Model Series Schedule*

March 26 - 411 Motor Speedway - Seymour, Tenn.
April 22 - Magnolia Motor Speedway - Columbus, Miss.
April 23 - Whynot Motorsports Park - Meridian, Miss.
May 13 - Penton Raceway - Penton, Ala.
May 14 - East Alabama Motor Speedway - Phenix City, Ala.
June 10 - Penton Raceway - Penton, Ala.
June 11 - Talladega Short Track - Talladega, Ala.
June 24 - TBA - TBA
June 25 - I-75 Raceway - Sweetwater, Tenn.
July 9-10 - TBA - TBA
July 30 - Cochran Motor Speedway - Cochran, Ga.
Aug. 12 - I-75 Raceway - Sweetwater, Tenn.
Aug. 13 - 411 Motor Speedway - Seymour, Tenn.
Sept. 3 - Dixie Speedway - Woodstock, Ga.
Sept. 4 - Rome Speedway - Rome, Ga.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/13-events-10-tracks-for-chevy-super-series/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bloomquist Gets No. 557 At East Bay​*
Scott Bloomquist held off a late charge from Jonathan Davenport to win the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series sanctioned event on Thursday Night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Bloomquist took the lead on lap two from Tim Dohm and held off Davenport and Gregg Satterlee for his seventh career win at the East Bay Winternationals. Darrell Lanigan and Devin Moran rounded out the top five.

"There was plenty of room out there to race," Bloomquist said. "A guy could move around on the track a lot tonight. If we needed to go to the top to get around a lapped car, it was still fast. We didn't want to overdrive. I didn't know how much damage I could do to the tires. After that last restart, it didn't take off like I wanted it too.

They move the show along so quickly here, that it makes it's tough to make any major adjustments on the car. There were two or three more things to change but we didn't get the chance. Overall I am very happy with the car after tonight's race.

"He [Davenport] didn't give me a whole lot of room on the start in our heat, but we were able to get by him," Bloomquist added. "He [Davenport] is still running well. I can't take anything away from him for the way he is running. We are still working hard. We are up for the challenge and excited for tonight, and ready for the rest of the week."

It was Bloomquist's 557th career victory.

"It was a good race," Davenport said. "It would have been more exciting for me if I would have won, but I gave it all I had in the last few laps. We tried to go the outside to make it work. We came home in second so that's not too bad.

"It got so slick in turn one that I couldn't enter the corner like I wanted to. In turn two, I thought I was going to hit the fence," he continued. "I didn't want to do that again like I did during the race heat race. I was trying to pace myself early and hopefully have enough at the end. Thanks to my crew for working so hard. We got it back together after the heat. Hope the fans enjoyed that race."

Satterlee had his best finish of the Georgia-Florida Speedweeks, coming home in third.

"It's been tough," Satterlee said. "Our heads have been hanging in the pit area for the last couple of days. We are trying to stay positive with this new Rocket. We think we found how to balance the car out properly. It feels good to get a third place finish. We fell off there at the end. It was probably me trying to protect the bottom. I guess I just need to worry about going fast."

Davenport set the overall Miller Welders Fast Time (Group A) among the 38 entrants, with a lap of 14.706 seconds on the third-mile dirt track.

The finish:
Scott Bloomquist, Jonathan Davenport, Gregg Satterlee, Darrell Lanigan, Devin Moran, Jared Landers, Earl Pearson Jr., Tim Dohm, Eddie Carrier Jr., Ricky Weiss, Don O'Neal, Steve Francis, Mark Whitener, Dennis Erb Jr., Randy Weaver, Bobby Pierce, Bob Gardner, Kyle Bronson, David Breazeale, Justin Ratliff, Tim McCreadie, Mason Zeigler, Nick Davis, Freddie Carpenter, Sonny Conley, John Gardner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/bloomquist-gets-no-557-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dave Blaney Best At Volusia​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7314&YearID=45&StatType=Race+Results

The "Buckeye Bullet" Dave Blaney capitalized on his outside front row starting position on Wednesday evening and scored the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions victory at Volusia Speedway Park.

The pilot of the Motter Equipment, Motter Motorsports, No. 71M took command of the 30-lap, DIRTcar Nationals main event at the halfway signal and never looked back, surviving two cautions and periods of late-race traffic to score his 47th career Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions victory. Defending World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series champion Donny Schatz finished second, followed by Brownsburg, Indiana, native Joey Saldana.

"I'm thrilled to be driving for Dan Motter" Dave Blaney said, "We wanted to come here and be competitive, and we ended up winning it. Can't thank my guys enough. They did a great job tonight and really helped put this entire deal together."

After utilizing a unique format, combining qualifying points, heat race finishing points and an eight-car dash, the evening's starting grid was set. Joey Saldana and Dave Blaney led the 24 starters to green at Volusia Speedway Park. The "Brownsburg Bullet" Joey Saldana took command on the opening lap, setting a torrid pace during the first nineteen, caution-free circuits. After falling to third at the opening green, Blaney worked his way forward; recapturing the runner-up spot from second row starter Greg Hodnett on lap eight. Less than ten laps later, Blaney charged under Joey Saldana at the flag stand, taking control of the field for the first and last time. The main event's only two cautions, waving on lap 20 and lap 21, would prove to be a benefit for Dave Blaney; utilizing clean air and a very fast, bottom grooved race track to hold off a sixth starting Donny Schatz.

"I didn't know Donny (Schatz) was behind me...I really didn't know if anyone was behind me" explained Dave Blaney, "I was just going as hard as I could go before I got to lapped traffic. I didn't want to make any mistakes in case there was someone close behind me. Glad we could get it done."

After starting on the outside of row three, Fargo, North Dakota, native Donny Schatz made his first appearance inside the top-three on lap 16, taking the third position away from Spring Grove, Pennsylvania's Greg Hodnett. A lap later, Schatz drove by Joey Saldana for second, resetting his targets to Dave Blaney. After attempting to utilize back-to-back restarts on lap 20 and lap 21, Schatz would have to settle for second, unable to get by the "Buckeye Bullet" during the remaining nine green flag circuits.

"Dave (Blaney) did an awesome job out front." Donny Schatz explained, "He set a fast pace and made it tough for us to set ourselves up to get by. Sometimes things go your way and sometimes they don't. I just can't say enough about this race team. The effort they put in is just incredible. They put us in a position to do this every night."

Joey Saldana would round out the podium finishers after starting third. Greg Hodnett would settle for fourth, followed by a seventh starting Sammy Swindell.

The Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions will conclude their 2016 Florida campaign tomorrow evening, February 11, with another round of DIRTcar Nationals action at Volusia Speedway Park. A full Arctic Cat All Star program will be featured on the Thursday evening card, awarding another $5,000 top prize.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...ave-Blaney-Wins-at-Volusia-Speedway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Wins At Volusia​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...7&RaceID=7315&YearID=45&StatType=Race+Results

Donny Schatz surpassed his Wednesday night performance by one position on Thursday evening, mastering the Volusia Speedway Park half-mile en route to a $5,000, Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions victory. Schatz, who charged from the fifth row to secure his position in Victory Lane, increased his Arctic Cat All Star win total to 12 on his career. The Fargo, North Dakota, native cruised to the final checkers by a near four second lead.

"This is an incredible race team" Donny Schatz said, "I didn't want to have to call the boss tonight and tell him I left something on the table. Just an incredible effort by these guys."

Dale Blaney and Jason Johnson rounded out the podium finishers.

Danny Lasoski and Jason Johnson led the 24 feature starters to green at Volusia Speedway Park. Lasoski controlled the opening lap before losing the top spot to Johnson. The "Ragin' Cajun" made his way to the top-side of the speedway, eventually extending his lead over Danny Lasoski and Dale Blaney. Traffic would soon come into play, but a lap ten caution would bring the field to a stop for the first and only time. Paul McMahan made contact with the turn one wall; he would walk away unharmed.

Johnson brought the field back to life during the lap 10 restart, returning to the point position over Danny Lasoski and Dale Blaney. Donny Schatz, who started tenth on the grid, climbed his way to a top-five position for the first time during the restart. The pilot of the familiar Tony Stewart Racing/No. 15 continued his pursuit toward the front, ultimately capturing the fourth position by lap 13 and the third position by lap 14, utilizing all lanes of the slick, Volusia Speedway Park surface. Schatz continued to waste little time, eventually taking command of the runner-up position over Danny Lasoski on lap 17. It would only take three more green flag circuits before Schatz could diminish Jason Johnson's charge at the front of the field, taking the top spot officially on lap 20.

"You have to go where everyone else isn't" Schatz explained, "We were decent, I just had to find my way around. Once we got going, we were pretty good. This race team is incredible for sure. I have the best job in the business."

Six-time and defending Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions titlist Dale Blaney attempted a late-race charge, but would fall short. The "Low Rider" started fourth on the feature grid and raced inside the top-five during the entire distance. Blaney made his final move of the 30-lap main event on lap 25 when he raced around Jason Johnson for second.

"We've been really good all year, really" Blaney explained, "The guys have been working hard. Can't thank Big Game, Muddy, CH Motorsports enough. I'm not sure if I needed that red. I felt like I couldn't get going after that. This is a great group of cars racing down here. We'll take second, come back tomorrow and see if we can do one better."

With their 2016 Florida campaign officially in the history books, the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions will now spend the next six weeks preparing for their first points event of the 2016 season. The Arctic Cat All Stars will next invade the Atomic Speedway in Chillicothe, Ohio. The "Rumble in the Hills" program will feature a $5,000 top prize on Saturday evening, April 2; the first visit by the Arctic Cat All Star Circuit of Champions since August 1, 2015. The "Low Rider" Dale Blaney is the most recent Arctic Cat All Star main event winner at the Atomic highbanks, capturing the $10,000 Open Wheel Championship over Ryan Smith and Sheldon Haudenschild.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/UNOH...nny-Schatz-Wins-at-Volusia-Speedway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Loyet Returning To ASCS National Tour​*
After running close to home in 2015, Missouri's Brad Loyet has confirmed that he will be back on the road in 2016 with the Lucas Oil American Sprint Car Series presented by the MAVTV Motorsports Network.

"We took a year and had our fun, and it was a good thing, but I like having that carrot in front of my face," said Loyet about returning to the Lucas Oil ASCS National Tour. "We've got good cars, good engines, and I've got good guys with me, so I'm ready to get out and give it another shot.

"We've got quite a few things going on right now, and the way the schedule work out is a benefit, and that's one of the things that turned me to it, plus when we're not on the road, there's five nights a Sedalia with the Warrior Region that pay well that we can go run, and that works out good, plus I've still got a fresh 410cid in the shed to go race," Loyet added.

Taking the road in the familiar orange Loyet Motorsports No. o5, Loyet commented on the benefit of being able to again race with family.

"We're a tight-knit team across the board. We're in the RV with my Dad. We kind of stay to ourselves a little bit, but we have probably more fun than anyone else, but were serious and that's what it takes to win a championship and getting to run up and down the road with my dad every weekend, I'm pretty excited," siad Loyet.

While Loyet's time at National Tour events were limited in 2015, seven appearances, yielded just as many top-five runs, as well as a victory in the Hockett/McMillin Memorial at the Lucas Oil Speedway. With momentum going into 2016, Loyet is determined to walk out with a championship.

"We're coming out swinging. We led this deal before all the way to the last night and came up short. That's not going to happen again. We are very motivated to win a lot of money this season."

The 2016 season is the fourth time that Loyet has chased the Lucas Oil ASCS National Championship since 2012.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/ascs/loyet-returning-to-ascs-national-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kevin Swindell Is #FAMILYSTRONG​*
Kevin Swindell has tackled rehabilitation with the same aggressiveness he raced with. In the six-plus months he has lived in Louisville - he spent four weeks residing in the rehabilitation center and has lived in a nearby apartment since - Swindell has gone from zero mobility to almost miracle status.

As of late January, Swindell had regained movement in both of his legs and was closing in on the ability to walk again.

"I went from nothing to now I've got movement back everywhere except being able to pivot my ankles and raise my toes," Swindell said. "I just can't control my ankles. I can move them back and forth and side to side. If I could get my ankle control back, I'd have control of everything again."

While Swindell deserves credit for maintaining a positive attitude and putting in the long hours of hard work - three hours per day Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays and four hours per day Tuesdays and Thursdays at the rehabilitation center, plus exercises at home each morning and night - his support system has been remarkable.

"All of that has been huge," he said. "It's been huge the amount people that have sent whether it be money or a card. There are people who almost every day send something. It's pretty remarkable what people will do in a situation like this."
-
Amy Swindell has continued to be by her son's side. She lives in Louisville, Ky., where Kevin and his fiancée, Jordan Armstrong, reside near a premier rehabilitation center. Throughout the process she is amazed at the love and support shown by everyone ranging from relatives to strangers.

"I've been around and helped when other people have been hurt," she said. "I remember stuff with Brad Doty. I remember Doug Wolfgang when he was burned. I was part of the benevolent fund for the World of Outlaws for a long time. I've never seen anything like this. And it's continued. We get cards every day. We get stuff on the Internet every day. People are still praying for him and sending him encouragement. It seems like it's everywhere. It bonded the racing community to help him. We are so grateful for everyone who has supported Kevin and our family during this difficult time."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cars/magazine-kevin-swindell-is-familystrong/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Gustin Grabs 72nd USMTS Victory​*
Ryan Gustin led all 35 laps Friday night at the Shady Oaks Speedway to score his 72nd career United States Modified Touring Series victory.

The 2011-2012 USMTS national champion beat Joe Duvall to the first corner at the start of the race and never relinquished the top spot en route to collecting $3,000 for his effort.

Duvall stayed close to Gustin for the first ten laps before yielding the second position to Jesse Sobbing on lap 11 following a caution flag.

Sobbing hunted Gustin the rest of the distance but was never able to mount a serious challenge to 'The Reaper' and had to settle for the runner-up finish ahead of Cade Dillard, Duvall and Zack VanderBeek, who came from the 14th starting spot and earned the KSE Hard Charger Award.

*The finish:*
Ryan Gustin, Jesse Sobbing, Cade Dillard, Joe Duvall, Zack VanderBeek, Jason Hughes, Casey Arneson, Cody Leonard, Philip Houston, Scott Drake, Steve Whiteaker Jr., Bobby Malchus, Lance Town, Billy Vogel, Tyler Wolff, Brock Bauman, Jake Timm, Ben Kates, Chadd Howell, Sam Hafertepe Jr., Garrett Gregory, Barry Gifford, Rodney Sanders, Brandon Watson.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...difieds/ryan-gustin-grabs-72nd-usmts-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Davenport Again In East Bay Battle​*
Jonathan Davenport passed Scott Bloomquist with 10 laps to go and went on to win Friday's East Bay Winternationals event.

Davenport's win was his second of the week in Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series competition at East Bay Raceway Park.

Trailing Davenport and Bloomquist to the checkered flag were Darrell Lanigan, Don O'Neal and Tim McCreadie.

"Just like last night, I gave it all I had. I saved my equipment and my tires. We still have electrical issues with this motor. It was breaking up so bad, that I could only run three-quarters of the throttle until the end of the race. Lee Roy [Rumley] told me if it was skipping too badly, to pull it in. I only ran the first five laps with it skipping," said Davenport.

Bloomquist took off and led the caution-plagued event until Davenport went by him coming to the flagstand on lap 40. Before that, Davenport had a hard-fought battle with Lanigan for second. He broke away from that and was able to challenge Bloomquist for the top spot.

"This Longhorn Chassis; Kevin Rumley he has got this thing working great. With all of the stuff going on, we are as good as we were last year. With all the cautions, I don't think it helped tire wear any. I couldn't take off at the starts. It took a couple of laps to get the heat back in them," Davenport said.

"Darrell and I had a pretty good race for a while. I kind of pinched him off going into turn one and got into the back of Scott [Bloomquist]. I knew if could stay in front him [Lanigan] I would have a chance at Scott at the end of the race. Scott's car was really good. He is the master of all of this stuff. Once I got going, he started to slow down going into one. I knew after that last restart that I was going to roll around him on the top."

Bloomquist beat Davenport to the finish line the on Thursday night, but was unable to do it again Friday.

"I think everything went pretty well until the end. Last night I tore up the tires a little more. The black got a little icy tonight. We didn't cut up the tire like we did last night. Our restarts weren't what we are accustomed to. I would spin the tires, and he [Davenport] got too good of a jump," Bloomquist said.

"He [Davenport] ran really well tonight. Hopefully we learned some things for tomorrow night. Our car seemed really well balanced out there, but it was still a little bit tight. I had to three-wheel brake the car to get it to turn," Bloomquist said.

Lanigan is in his first full-year running the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series for Clint Bowyer Racing and was pleased with his third place finish.

"We had a good car early on. The last ten laps, we sort of fell off a bit, but we've got a pretty good piece with this Georgia Boot/Club 29 car. It was good finish for the team with [Don] O'Neal getting fourth," said Lanigan. "It's been so long since we have run here; well over 10 years ago; and a lot has changed with these cars and the track. We will keep working on it and hopefully do better tomorrow night."

*The finish:*
Jonathan Davenport, Scott Bloomquist, Darrell Lanigan, Don O'Neal, Tim McCreadie, Brandon Sheppard, Jared Landers, Jimmy Owens, Devin Moran, Earl Pearson Jr., Tim Dohm, Dennis Erb Jr., Eddie Carrier Jr., Steve Francis, Sonny Conley, Kyle Bronson, Randy Weaver, Bobby Pierce, Gregg Satterlee, Mason Zeigler, Mark Whitener, Freddie Carpenter, Justin Rattliff, David Breazeale, Austin Kirkpatrick, Ricky Weiss.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/its-davenport-again-in-east-bay-battle/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Wins Outlaws Season Opener​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=7254&YearID=45&StatType=Race+Results

In front of one of the largest crowds in DIRTcar Nationals history, Kasey Kahne Racing's Brad Sweet and Daryn Pittman fought a pitched battle for the season opening World of Outlaws Craftsman® Sprint Car Series feature on Friday night. When the checkered flag fell, it was Sweet who took the win.

"It feels good to win any of these Outlaw races," Sweet said. "This is my third season, so I understand how grueling these years are and how important it is to start the year off strong. I also know that just because you win tonight doesn't mean anything for the future. We just have to keep digging and hopefully this is our year to win a lot of races."

Pittman took the first quick time of the season in his No. 9 Great Clips car as the series implemented a new format.

Sweet and Pittman started side-by-side in the 30-lap main event at Volusia Speedway Park. As the green flag fell, Pittman and Sweet battled as Greg Hodnett rolled into the third position. Sweet got around Pittman on lap six as the two drivers made their way into lapped traffic.

In spite of a 17th place starting position, Donny Schatz was the driver on the move as he powered his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car through the field. By lap four he had moved into the top-ten and nine laps later he was in the top five.

On lap 13, the field reset from a caution with Sweet leading Pittman and Hodnett - Schatz was in fourth. On the restart, Pittman battled past Sweet as Schatz moved into third and then got around Sweet on the exit of turn two as the two drivers made lap 14.

Through the succeeding laps, Pittman and Schatz battled wheel-to-wheel for the lead - each driver using every inch of the track in search of the fast line.

On lap 20, disaster struck for Schatz. The reigning series champion's car slowed as it entered the back straight and then lost power into turn three. An engine issue ended Schatz's night, his first DNF since September, 2013.

As Schatz faded away, three-time series champion Sammy Swindell was on the march. From fifth on lap 20, he passed Greg Hodnett two laps later to take over the third position.

The battle though was back up front as the teammates continued to fight for the lead. More wheel-to-wheel action continued through the closing laps as Pittman held on to the lead. With lapped traffic in play, Sweet and Pittman made the final circuit. Sweet got the run off of turn two and passed Pittman onto the back straight. Sweet drove his No. 49 car across the line in first.

"I'll tell you what, we definitely needed that lap traffic," Sweet said. I was pretty calm and I knew that nine laps was just long enough that we could maybe get some lap traffic and the track stayed pretty fast but it was still pretty racey. There was two grooves. I know Daryn was searching for the right spot and I was searching. You know sometimes it's better to be in second in those situations."

"Daryn did a great job, you know. It's pretty awesome for Kasey Kahne Racing to be battling for first and second. I know what it's like to lose on the last lap. I've won some like that; I've lost some like that. Hats off to those guys, they did a great job all night."

For Pittman, the frustration of losing the lead on the final lap was tempered by the fact that it was his teammate who got around.

"It is what it is. At the end of the day I got out-drove," Pittman said. "My plan was just to run the top the last nine laps, and that didn't work out because he about passed me on the restart. I went back to the top and I actually got off two pretty good every lap except the white flag lap. I got way too high and lost my speed and saw him going down the backstretch underneath me and I knew we were in trouble. Hats off to him, that's a great team. If we're going to lose to somebody I guess that's the team we want to pick to lose to."

Swindell, running a scattered schedule with CJB Motorsports in 2016, got his best finish of DIRTcar Nationals Friday night.

"I kind of got a little fouled up on the start there with David when he had a problem. I thought he was taking back off and I got behind him, and then I went back to 12th," Swindell said. "This has been a blessing for this to come along for me at this age. After last night, we had some issues so we sat down as a team and made some really good decisions and changes for tonight. I look for us to have a really good season because this is a great bunch of guys to work with."

Paul McMahan was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing 12 positions to finish in ninth.

The World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series returns to action on Saturday for night five of DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park.











*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...02/Brad-Sweet-Wins-Outlaws-Season-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Toughest Monster Truck Tour Saginaw Night 1 Feb 12 2016​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoffman Edges Dillon At Volusia​*
Ty Dillon looked to be the driver to beat in Saturday night's DIRTcar UMP Modified Gator Qualifying feature at DIRTcar Nationals but Nick Hoffman had other ideas as he cruised to his third win at Volusia Speedway Park.

Dillon dominated the early part of the 20-lap modified feature building a large lead over Hoffman and Ray Bollinger. As the laps wound down though, Hoffman, who has been the class of the field at DIRTcar Nationals, closed the gap. As lapped traffic came into play, Hoffman made his move. He battled past Dillon off of turn four and took the lead on lap 16.

Dillon, a driver in NASCAR's Xfinity Series, tried to close the gap, but Hoffman marched to the win.

"Ty was really good," Hoffman said. "Once I got to about halfway I started to momentum my car around. It was really good. I think he still would have had me if it wasn't for that lap traffic deal. We'll take them as we can get them."

Hoffman won Tuesday and Wednesday night's modified features.

Nick Hoffman, Ty Dillon, Josh Harris, Ray Bollinger, Bryce Jewell, Trent Young, David Stremme, Larry Burkins, Billy Workman Jr., Will Krup, Jeff Matthews, Dale McDowell, Brian Papiez, Dugan Thye, Tony Anderson, Scotty Kincaid, Kody Weisner, Garrett Stewart, Ryan Cripe, Brandon Green, Todd Neiheiser, Tyler Evans, Taylor Cook, Sean Monaghan

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rt-modifieds/hoffman-edges-dillon-at-volusia/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zeigler Blooms Into An East Bay Winner​*
Mason Zeigler pulled a major upset by winning the finale of the 40th annual Winternationals on Saturday at East Bay Raceway Park.

Zeigler passed race leader Scott Bloomquist on lap 23 and held off the legendary driver to capture the biggest win of his career in the Lucas Oil Late Model Dirt Series-sanctioned event.

A packed grandstand stood on its collective feet as Bloomquist charged to the inside of Zeigler on the final lap, but his charge fell one car length short as the 23-year-old Pennsylvania driver crossed the line first.

Bloomquist finished second, followed by 10th starting Dennis Erb Jr., Gregg Satterlee, and Darrell Lanigan.

"I just worked my tires so hard to get to the lead," said Zeigler, who started fourth on the grid. "I didn't think my right rear would survive the whole race, so I focused on slowing down once I got by him [Bloomquist].

Zeigler held a steady pace over the field as Bloomquist and several other drivers were running two and three wide behind the leader for the first half of the 60 lap event.

"This week, we have been up at 7 am to work on the car every day. We let JD [Jonathan Davenport] drive the car one night this week just to see what was wrong. They found some things in the brakes and other parts of the car that needed addressed and they helped get us straightened out. I would like to thank Kevin Rumley and Longhorn Chassis for such a spectacular ride."

"We have put a new front fender on the car each race this week. We have thrashed and thrashed all week to get to here [in victory lane]. To get the biggest win of my career in front of a live broadcast audience and for TV is just great. This is a dream come true."

Bloomquist complimented the young driver on his victory.

"He drove a very good race," Bloomquist said. "I didn't see him until he got alongside me on the outside and he just drove off from there. We were in rush mode all night long. We found a cracked transmission and I was working with the shocks and trying to decide what right rear to put on, it was pretty crazy."
Erb snuck by Satterlee at the end to get third.

Completing the top 10 were Jimmy Owens, Tim McCreadie, Brandon Sheppard, Don O'Neal, and Randy Weaver.

*The finish:*
Mason Zeigler, Scott Bloomquist, Dennis Erb Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Darrell Lanigan, Jimmy Owens, Tim McCreadie, Brandon Sheppard, Don O'Neal, Randy Weaver, Bobby Pierce, Earl Pearson Jr., Ricky Weiss, Steve Francis, Jared Landers, Kyle Bronson, Eddie Carrier Jr., Chad Hollenbeck, Freddie Carpenter, Jonathan Davenport, Josh Rice, David Breazeale, Nick Davis, Justin Rattliff, James Rice, Tim Dohm

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/zeigler-blooms-into-an-east-bay-winner/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Schatz Rebounds For Volusia Win​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=7255&YearID=45&StatType=Race+Results

One night after his first did-not-finish result since September 2013, Donny Schatz rebounded at DIRTcar Nationals as he battled with Brad Sweet on Saturday night to score his first World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series win of the 2016 season.

"It's kind of a relief to be over that hill of having that DNF that's been haunting us for I guess 180 races or whatever," Schatz said. "Now we can just focus on trying to win races."

The win is Schatz's second of DIRTcar Nationals after he won the second All Star Circuit of Champions night.

Schatz started the night by being second quick in qualifying but it was Daryn Pittman who took the quick time for the second straight night.

Chad Kemenah led the field to the green flag in but Sweet quickly overpowered him, taking over the lead after a short battle on lap four.

As Sweet built a several second lead in front of the field, the fight was on for the second, third and fourth positions. Kemenah, in second had Pittman behind him and Schatz in fourth. The three drivers engaged in a multi-lap fight, with Pittman taking over second on lap 11.

With lapped traffic in play, Schatz got around Kemenah for third and then Pittman in second.

The caution flag flew for the first time on lap 16 and when the field returned to green, Schatz and Sweet raced wheel-to-wheel for the lead. With the inside advantage, Sweet held off Schatz. When the caution flag flew again five laps later, Sweet was not as lucky. As the two drivers worked to complete lap 22, Schatz entered the front straight off turn four and dove to the low side, cutting off the line for Sweet and propelling his No. 15 Bad Boy Buggies/Chevrolet Performance car to the lead.

"I beat him to the line. He stepped outside on me there," Sweet said. "I knew he was going to be tough."

The final restart proved pivotal for Dale Blaney, the reigning All Star Circuit of Champions champion. After running much of the night in the top-five, Blaney had Pittman in sight. He passed Pittman on lap 27 but lost the position the next time by. As the two drivers made the final circuit, Blaney battled past Pittman for the third position.

Schatz cruised to victory with Sweet in second.

"I'd be even better if we could win all of them," Schatz said. "That's what this team shoots for, that's what they aim for, and that's what they work hard for. We're here tonight and that's all that matters&#8230; Another good night, lots of people in the stands, glad to see everybody."

Sweet, who won Friday night's season opening World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series feature at Volusia Speedway Park, was disappointed with the finish but said he was pleased with his team's performance.

"You know there's a few things on our car that we can maybe get a little bit better and hopefully this is a sign for things to come throughout the season," Sweet said. "It's not bad losing to the best in the world. As long as we can keep giving him a run for his money you know we'll win some of these."

Blaney, who along with Schatz, Sweet and Greg Hodnett has been consistent throughout the five nights said he struggled early with the restarts but was able by the end of the night to get the run he needed to put his No. 1B GoMuddy.com car in position.

As the series heads into the final night of sprint week at DIRTcar Nationals, Greg Hodnett leads Schatz by one point in the championship standings. Blaney is in third, 12 points out of the lead and Sweet is in fourth, 32 points out of the lead. The winner will hoist the coveted 'Big Gator' on Sunday night.

Kerry Madsen was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing nine positions to finish in ninth.











The World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series returns action Sunday night at DIRTcar Nationals for the final night of sprint week.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...02/Donny-Schatz-Rebounds-for-Volusia-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Toughest Monster Truck Tour - Saginaw, MI - 2/13/16​*





*Toughest Monster Truck Tour - Saginaw, MI Show #3 - 2/13/2016​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sweet Claims Victory, Big Gator Trophy​*
*Race Results:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...5&RaceID=7256&YearID=45&StatType=Race+Results

Brad Sweet continued his DIRTcar Nationals dominance Sunday night as he scored his second World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series feature victory of the season and claimed the coveted 'Big Gator' trophy by winning the Sprint Week championship.

"It's unbelievable," Sweet said. "The competition is so stiff that you have to put yourself in position each and every time you're on the race track and it's not easy, one mistake and you're behind the eight ball. Tonight we did pretty much everything right, and luckily the dash draw helped us there because it was going to be a tough track to pass on."

Sweet, who won the season opening series event at Volusia Speedway Park on Friday night, edged Greg Hodnett, who had been the picture of consistency all week, by just four points to win the 'Big Gator.' With Daryn Pittman's 2015 Sprint Week championship, it is the second year in a row Kasey Kahne Racing with Mike Curb has claimed the 'Big Gator' trophy.

The win rounded out a good night for Sweet who kicked it off by scoring the quick time in his No. 49 Razorback Professional Tools car. It was a DIRTcar Nationals quick time sweep for KKR after Sweet's teammate, Pittman, picked up the award the first two nights.

Joey Saldana, in his opening week with new team Roth Motorsports, led the field to the green flag. Before a lap could be completed there was a yellow flag for a crash and when the 30-lap feature got underway again a red flag flew.

As the feature got underway, Saldana led early with Sweet on his heels. Saldana caught traffic in his No. 83 car on lap eight. A caution again flew, this time on lap nine. The moment proved pivotal for Sweet as he battled past Saldana when the race returned to green. Through the next 20 laps, Sweet was the class of the field, adeptly maneuvering through the field and building distance between he and Saldana.

As the laps wound down, Saldana had his hands full with the No. 1Z of Lucas Wolfe. After a multi-lap battle, Wolfe, the 2008 Kevin Gobrecht Rookie of the Year, got side-by-side with Saldana in turn one and completed the pass on the back straight.

Through the closing laps Saldana worked to hold off David Gravel, as Wolfe tried to run down Sweet. When the final checkered flag fell on sprint week, it was another Sweet victory.

"Hats off to these guys, it's an unbelievable car to driver," Sweet said. "To show up down here like that, and we had a chance to win every single night, and all three of the Outlaw nights. Tonight going fast time, winning the heat and the main event, the only thing we didn't do is win the dash, so it's a hat off to [my crew]."

Through the first three features of the very young 2016 season, Sweet leads the championship standings by 27 points over Hodnett.

For Wolfe, a second place showing Sunday night was a rebound over Saturday where he failed to make the feature.

"It was a great way to end the whole week for all of us at Zemco racing," Wolfe said. "It was a good race for us, we were able to catch a few breaks there at the start moving us up a row, and I was competitive the whole race which was good. I was able to get by Joey and Brad getting caught behind the lapped car there allowed me to catch up, but once he got around him I was faced with the same thing and never got quite clear of him. It was a good result for us, I think we were strong enough to challenge Brad at the end there just could never get to him. So we're going to go back home and get everything ready for our season back down there."

Wolfe finished Sprint Week 11th in the overall standings.

Saldana, who closed out Sprint Week fifth overall in the standings, worked through the week to find a rhythm with his new team and build toward the season ahead.

"Tonight we put the whole night together, we qualified well and did everything right, we just got a little free and messed up on a restart," Saldana said. "I think even if I choose the outside, I would get beat on the bottom. But hats off to Brad, he had the speed. When we got to the lapped cars at the end I could hang with him, but when we had to move around I couldn't move, I was kinda stuck on the cushion. It was a great effort by the whole Roth team, I can't thank Theresa and Dennis enough for the opportunity and their commitment to the Outlaws. Hopefully we can do better than we did tonight in a couple of weeks."

Jason Johnson was the night's KSE Racing Hard Charger, advancing six positions to finish 12th.






The World of Outlaws Craftsman Sprint Car Series begins the march west with a stop at Cotton Bowl Speedway in Paige, Texas on Feb. 26 and Royal Purple Raceway Park in Baytown, Texas on Feb. 27.

*Source:*
http://www.mrn.com/Race-Series/Worl...weet-Scores-Two-at-Volusia-Speedway-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Moyer Jr. Victorious In DIRTcar Nationals Late Model Opener​*
Billy Moyer Jr. survived a late race challenge from Dennis Erb Jr. and Shane Clanton as he captured the DIRTcar Late Models checkered flag on opening night of Late Model Week at DIRTcar Nationals.

Moyer Jr., a World of Outlaws Craftsman® Late Model Series rookie of the year contender and son of legendary late model driver Billy Moyer Sr., started from the outside of row one in his Crop Production Services/Dyna-Gro Seed 21JR for the 30-lap, $7,000-to-win feature at Volusia Speedway Park. Moyer easily made his way around pole-sitter Erb once the green flag fell.

Erb, driving the Black Diamond Chassis number 28E, had his hands full with fourth place starter Clanton, whom he battled with side-by-side for most of the race. Clanton utilized the outside line to stay even with the bottom-running Erb as the leader pulled away.

As the laps dwindled down, Erb and Clanton pulled within striking distance of the leader who was having trouble navigating lapped traffic. With 10 laps to go, the top three were separated by less than a second.

Clanton faded in the closing laps, but Erb stayed glued to Moyer's rear bumper. Moyer maintained his lead for the remaining laps, leading flag-to-flag and claiming his first career DIRTcar Nationals victory.

"I've never ran good in a feature here," the Batesville, Ark.-native said. "The car was perfect - my dad did a heck of a job. Just having my dad here means more than anything. Growing up he didn't always get to be there, he had to go out and make a living, so this means a lot.

"I'm really excited, we finally got a Gator and that means a lot to me. The car was phenomenal, I tend to overtighten myself a lot, so it was great having my dad here to help me on the adjustments. We'll go to work tomorrow and hopefully get another one."

Erb finished in the runner-up position after doing everything he could to muscle his way around the leader, but came up just short of capturing a coveted Gator trophy.

"I had a really good car and I was running him down there," Erb said. "[Moyer Jr.] did a really good job of staying on his line and his car was really good. We will take a second place here and build on it for this week."

Clanton faded during the latter parts of the race as 2014 World of Outlaws Rookie of the Year Frank Heckenast Jr. maneuvered around him for the third position.

"I buried myself after qualifying and had to come from fifth in the heat," Heckenast Jr. said. "We did a lot better than last year, it took us until the end of the week to get going. I think we found something, so we will work on it, but I am still kind of mad at myself because I thought I could've finished better."

The DIRTcar late models continue on Tuesday and Wednesday before the World of Outlaws Craftsman Late Model Series takes on DIRTcar Nationals on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.

A-Main (30-laps): 1. 21 Billy Moyer Jr ($7,000), 2. 28E Dennis Erb Jr, 3. 99 Frank Heckenast Jr, 4. 25 Shane Clanton, 5. 777 Jared Landers, 6. 25F Jason Feger, 7. 1 Josh Richards, 8. 15s Donny Schatz, 9. 99B Boom Briggs, 10. 20 Rodney Sanders, 11. B5 Brandon Sheppard, 12. 15 Steve Francis, 13. 3s Brian Shirley, 14. 7 Rick Eckert, 15. 39 Tim McCreadie, 16. 38 Kenny Pettyjohn, 17. 14M Morgan Bagley, 18. 22 Gregg Satterlee, 19. 16T Tyler Bruening, 20. 7W Ricky Weiss, 21. 201 Billy Ogle Jr, 22. 1* Chub Frank, 23. 5 Mark Whitener, 24. 40B Kyle Bronson.

*Source:*
http://www.racinboys.com/2016/02/16/moyer-jr-victorious-in-dirtcar-nationals-late-model-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Richards In Volusia WoO LM Run​*
Josh Richards controlled the top position in his Valvoline/Rocket Chassis house car No. 1 Thursday night as he dominated the 50-lap World of Outlaws Craftsman Late Model Series feature at Volusia Speedway Park.

Richards, who captured a victory on Monday night during the DIRTcar Late Models portion of the DIRTcar Nationals, showed his speed early on Thursday night as he paced his qualifying group with the fast time. Richards fell just short of claiming the overall quick time, which went to Brian Shirley in the second qualifying group.

Richards carried his speed to the heat race, as he easily rocketed his way to victory, placing himself in the redraw for the top six starting positions. Richards utilized speed early in the night, then received some luck as he drew the pole position for the feature event.

Dale McDowell, who finished third Wednesday night, drew the second starting position for his Bad Boy Off Road /UNOH No. 17M. McDowell tried to rattle Richards early in the race, but Richards escaped the challenge from the second place starter and stretched out to a sizeable lead.

Scott Bloomquist, a winner already at the 2016 edition of DIRTcar Nationals, started in the fifth position but quickly made his way into the top three in his Reece Monument/Crop Production Services No. 0. Bloomquist looked to have the speed to catch Richards early in the feature, but was challenged by Jonathan Davenport, who finished second and third on the two previous nights.

Davenport and Bloomquist battled side-by-side for the fourth position, at one point even splitting third place starter Austin Smith. As the battle continued, 2006 World of Outlaws Craftsman Late Model Series champion Tim McCreadie fought his way from a ninth starting position to join the battle for third, eventually passing both drivers for the position.

McCreadie's top three run was short lived as Bloomquist made his way back around the driver of the No. 39 Sweetner's Plus machine, just a lap before McCreadie suffered a flat tire, sending him to the tail-end of the field.

At the front of the field, Richards spent most of his night leading the charge through lapped traffic as 29 drivers started the feature event that was slowed by only four cautions. The final caution fell with nine laps to go, bringing McDowell and third placed Davenport, who had finally completed the pass on Bloomquist, to Richards' rear bumper.

McDowell and Davenport stayed glued to the leader once the green flag fell, but Richards proved to be too strong for his adversaries as he lead flag to flag for his first World of Outlaws victory of the season.

"It has been a lot of fun," Richards said. "We gambled a little bit on tires, so I was kind of nervous and didn't know how it was going to hold up. We got stuck in lapped traffic and actually moved up [the race track] and gained speed.

"The guys have been giving me great cars every night, it's been a dream to drive them, and it has been a fun speed weeks&#8230;I have had an awesome career, it's been a lot of fun to race and have a car to compete for wins with."

McDowell improved on his Wednesday night performance by one position on Thursday, but could never get close enough to steal the Gator trophy from the eventual winner.

"We got better in qualifying tonight then struggled in the heat races," the 49-year-old veteran said. "Starting position is everything, and we have been fortunate enough to start up front. Our car has been good, so we will keep working at it and hopefully get a win before the end of the weekend."
Davenport rounded out the top three as he battled all night from the fourth position to maintain his solid performance at DIRTcar Nationals.

"I really want to take one of those Gator trophies home with me," the Blairsville, Ga. native said. "We're just missing it by a little bit. Tonight I was a too free going down the back straightaway."






*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Dale McDowell, Jonathan Davenport, Scott Bloomquist, Rick Eckert, Gregg Satterlee, Don O'Neal, Jason Feger, Morgan Bagley, Shane Clanton, Steve Casebolt, Boom Briggs, Eric Wells, Steve Francis, Chub Frank, Brian Shirley, Chase Junghans, Kenny Pettyjohn, Dennis Franklin, Jordan Yaggy, Frank Heckenast Jr., Brandon Overton, Jimmy Owens, Tim McCreadie, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Austin Smith, Dennis Erb Jr., Dillon Wood, Justin Rattliff.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...odels/its-all-richards-in-volusia-woo-lm-run/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dominant Clauson Tops USAC Opener​*
Clauson charged from fourth starting spot to win the opening night of the Winter Dirt Games VII for the USAC AMSOIL Sprint Car National Championship Thursday at Bubba Raceway Park.

Driving the Dolling-Hayward No. 63 Spike with a Stanton Mopar engine, Clauson immediately challenged front row starter Chase Stockon for the lead.
However, a turn-four spin by Jarett Andretti brought out the yellow before the first lap could be completed, bringing about a complete restart.

On the ensuing restart, Clauson once again shot to the front, taking the lead on the third lap when the rear end on Aric Gentry's car locked up, bringing out the second caution of the 30-lap event.

On lap seven, Stockon's tail tank was shadowed around the three-eighths-mile D-shaped clay oval by Clauson when Kody Swanson came to a stop backwards in turn four.

Clauson, tired of seeing yellow, was intent on making the most of an extended green flag run, finally claiming the top spot for good on the eighth lap, sliding up in front of Stockon entering turn one and eventually pulling away to a half straightaway lead over Stockon.

Clauson was never challenged despite encountering lapped traffic in the final few circuits, taking his fourth USAC-sanctioned win of the year over Kyle Cummins, Thomas Meseraull, Max McGhee and Chad Boespflug.

Clauson, who won three of the five USAC Southwest/West Coast Sprint features at the Winter Challenge at Peoria, Arizona's Canyon Speedway in January likens his success at Bubba Raceway Park to Canyon.

"This place has always been a place since day one that I've taken a liking to," Clauson said. "I kind of like to call it the Canyon of the south for me. Our cars are always really good and I'm proud to drive this thing. It's been a rocket ship since we unloaded it at Eldora last year."

As the track slicked off a bit, Clauson felt that the conditions suited his style to park it in victory lane for the fourth time in Winter Dirt Game competition, also picking up victories in 2011, 2013 and 2014.

"Our car, historically, the slicker it gets, the better we are," Clauson said. "We were licking our chops all night. Our Spike chassis and Stanton power were getting to the ground and we felt like we had really good forward drive all night long. We were able to maneuver; that was the big thing. When Chase took our line away up top, I could go to the middle and still make some runs at him. That's what we work on every night, not only to be fast but to be able to make multiple lines work."

Cummins had a superb run, taking second at the checkered, passing Stockon during a three abreast battle along with Meseraull, who collected the third spot.

"At the beginning I felt like I sucked everywhere, but I made some adjustments and it seemed like going into the middle of one, everybody was kind of hanging, and I could make up a little bit of ground," Cummins said. "In three and four, I could just run in the middle. Going into one and getting off turn four was my best by far. It seemed like I could make up a huge amount on the guys."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/dominant-clauson-tops-usac-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*McCarl Outruns Shaffer At East Bay​*
Terry McCarl marched to victory on the second night of the annual King of the 360s event on Friday night at East Bay Raceway Park.

Tim Shaffer drew the pole position with Aaron Reutzel outside him. The second row was occupied by Travis Rilat and Justin Hoffman while McCarl and Robbie Stillwaggon were in row three. Shaffer outran Reutzel at the start and stayed ahead, but McCarl was up to third by lap three and was leading by lap 10.

Two single car yellows caused by Michael Miller and Thomas Kennedy were the only pauses in McCarl's run to the checkered.

He was followed by Shaffer, Rilat, Reutzel and Mark Smith in the top five.
Chad Kemenah finished in sixth, followed by Jason Sides, Phil Gressman, Danny Martin Jr. and Justin Hoffman.

The top six in points after Thursday and Friday are locked in to the 40-lap King of 360s finale on Saturday night. Those drivers are Shaffer, McCarl, Thursday's feature winner Sides, Kenemah, Rilat and Martin. The remainder of the field will run heats and B Mains.

*The finish:*
Terry McCarl, Tim Shaffer, Travis Rilat, Aaron Reutzel, Mark Smith, Chad Kemenah, Jason Sides, Phil Gressman, Danny Martin Jr., Justin Hoffman, Lou Kennedy, Thomas Kennedy, Robbie Stillwaggon, A.J. Maddox, Caleb Helms, Michael Miller, Danny Smith, Parker Price-Miller, Morgan Turpen, Terry Gray.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rint-cars/mccarl-outruns-shaffer-at-east-bay/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Richards Wins Again, From 14th​*
Josh Richards rallied from 14th starting position to outduel Jonathan Davenport in thrilling fashion, capturing the lead with less than five laps to go and holding off Davenport on the final lap to capture the victory on the second night of World of Outlaws Craftsman Late Model Series action at the 45th annual DIRTcar Nationals at Volusia Speedway Park.

Richards, who dominated Thursday night's 50-lap feature and won Tuesday night during DIRTcar late model action, did not show the speed early like he did the previous night.

Richards placed eighth in the first qualifying group which was led by Gregg Satterlee, who scored the overall fast time for the night driving the Rocket Chassis No. 22s Satterlee Petroleum/Keyser Manufacturing Co. machine.

Satterlee continued to showcase his speed, easily capturing his heat race, making his way into the redraw before the feature event. Unfortunately for Satterlee, he drew the sixth starting position, which is the worst possible outcome in the redraw.

Drawing pole position was Chalk Hill, Pa.-native Mason Zeigler piloting the Ohiopyle Vacation Rentals/Insurance Services No. 25z, with Jonathan Davenport starting to his outside.

When the green flag waved on the 31-car field, Davenport made quick work of Zeigler exiting turn two on the opening lap. Zeigler found trouble early as he shot up the race track in turn one on lap 11, allowing most of the field to make their way around him.

Shortly after Zeigler's issues, a six-car pile-up that involved 2015 World of Outlaws champion Shane Clanton and 2015 Rookie of the Year Brandon Overton, slowed on track action.

The wreck, which took 10 minutes to attend to, settled the field down as the race was only slowed by one more caution, which took place five laps later on lap 16.

By this point in the feature, Richards, battling from his 14th starting position had managed to crack the top three, passing Tim McCreadie in the No. 39 Sweetner's Plus machine for the position.

Davenport had a firm lead, but was slowed as he fought through lapped traffic near the halfway point in the race. With Davenport bottled up, Satterlee and Richards made their way to the leader's rear bumper, setting up an epic duel for the Gator trophy.

Richards made his way around Satterlee for second, bringing Ivedent Lloyd Jr. with him, as the two put the leader in their crosshairs. Davenport maintained the lead, fending off challenges from Richards and Lloyd, as each took a shot at muscling their way to the front.

With less than 15 laps remaining, things heated up as the three began swapping the lead back and forth, with Davenport utilizing the bottom and lapped traffic to hold onto to the top spot.

Richards kept steady pressure on Davenport, finally making his move around the leaders outside as lapped traffic plagued the leader's favorable inside line. Richards completed the pass but the race was not over.

Davenport tried everything he could to work his way back around Richards for the lead, as he drove deeper into turns trying to throw the leader off his line. With less than three laps remaining the two were battling side by side for the victory, with Lloyd not far behind.

Richards prevailed after fighting off every challenge from the second place driver and winning his 60th career World of Outlaws race.

"This was unbelievable," the three-time series champion said. "We got behind early, then I ran out of tear-offs and I ran the last four laps with my [helmet] shield up."

"I knew we had a good car. I didn't know how traffic was going to pan out, I just tried to keep my speed up and get up through there. This track has just been awesome and I have to thank the fans for coming out, this has been an amazing speed weeks."

Davenport settled for a second place finish, improving on his finish of third the night before, but still coming up short of capturing the elusive Gator.

"I can't believe somebody didn't pass us earlier than that," he said. "That's the worst our car has been in three years. I was making more mistakes than I was making turns.

"But we came back with a second-place run."

Rounding out the top three was Lloyd who captured his highest finishing position of the DIRTcar Nationals.

"We struggled earlier in the week with some brake problems and we have that figured out now," Lloyd said. "The car was really good tonight, I just had to stay on the bottom.

"It was really fun racing those guys. I told Jonathan [Davenport] to check to make sure I passed him at least one time. We're going to work on it and get better tomorrow."

*The finish:*
Josh Richards, Jonathan Davenport, Ivedent Lloyd Jr., Tim McCreadie, Steve Casebolt, Brian Shirley, Scott Bloomquist, Dale McDowell, Chub Frank, Billy Moyer Jr., Gregg Satterlee, Don O'Neal, Rick Eckert, Frank Heckenast Jr., Kyle Bronson, Jimmy Owens, Kenny Pettyjohn, Morgan Bagley, Chase Junghans, Dennis Franklin, Justin Rattliff, Brandon Overton, Mark Whitener, Jordan Yaggy.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...te-models/josh-richards-wins-again-from-14th/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ballou Is No. 1 In Ocala Sprint​*
Carrying the No. 1 on his Ballou Motorsports Maxim, reigning USAC AMSOIL National Sprint Car Series champion Robert Ballou led all 30 laps to win Friday night's Winter Dirt Games VII feature at Bubba Raceway Park.

The Rocklin, Calif., driver started on the pole and quickly jumped out to a sizable lead in the opening laps. Throughout the duration of the race, Ballou rarely encountered trouble, magnificently maneuvering through lapped traffic by the 10th lap of the three-eighths-mile oval.

Brady Bacon was Ballou's most serious threat in the early going, yet it was previous night's second-place finisher Kyle Cummins riding the cushion around Bacon in turn two for the second spot on lap 14.

A flip by Jarett Andretti into turn one on lap 21 created one last restart with 10 laps remaining. Cummins' left rear appeared to be low on air as the field prepared to come to the green and Bacon was quickly able to charge past Cummins to claim second.

Ballou's commanding lead quickly shrank as Bacon once again was looking at a clear racetrack through his visor. One last move by Bacon on Ballou coming out four to the checkered flag wasn't enough as Ballou earned his first victory of the year, beating Bacon, Cummins, Bryan Clauson and Dave Darland to the finish.

Ballou tallied his 23rd career series win, tying him for 19th on the all-time USAC National Sprint Car win list with A.J. Foyt and Roger McCluskey.

"I thought we had a car that was capable of winning last (Thursday) night, but we forgot to put a bleeder in and it just kind of messed up the night," said Ballou who finished 10th in Thursday night's feature. "We didn't point any fingers; we just kept digging. We put our heads down today and I said, 'It's a new night; we've got to start over; it's a long season.' We had to dig deep, but we hit everything where we needed to tonight."

Bacon, the 2014 series champ and a USAC Sprint feature winner in Ocala, Fla., one season ago, discovered during his run Friday night that the high side was the place to be.

"Before the next to last yellow, I tried the bottom and it just didn't work and Cummins got around me," admitted Bacon. "But the next restart, I went back up top and was able to get back around him. I felt like I was better the first few laps after a restart than a couple of those guys, but everyone was pretty equal up on the top and that was pretty much the only option."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/sprints-midgets/usac/ballou-is-no1-in-ocala-sprint/


----------

